# One Piece: The Great Age of Pirates (5.1)



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2011)

*We gladly accept new members. *

In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece!

*Turn off your Sig:* 
It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2011)

*Loguetown: The City of the Beginning and the End* 
The setting sun charted its course over the glimmering blue horizon, bathing the rooftops in a rosy halo of orange and crimson light. Thousands crammed the massive central square of Loguetown, a sea of humanity of the young and the old alike, standing shoulder to shoulder to witness the end of an era, and the man who had dared to dream it. Only one was smiling in that solemn moment, as he observed what would be his final sunset.

The Fleet Admiral calmly strode across the execution platform, his pristine white coat of justice billowing over his shoulders as the wind picked up. Overhead dark clouds began to gather as if in mourning. The great Marine took his place before the two executioners who stood at repose with their curved blades. He gazed at the Pirate King with a pitiless expression. Beyond them sat the three Admirals, their faces equally as grim. While a ring of over twelve Vice Admirals surrounded the platform. There would be no mercy on this day, not for this man. The Fleet Admiral's voice boomed across the central square for all to hear. *"Gol D. Roger you stand guilty of the high crimes of treason and piracy, and are hereby sentenced to death. Do you have any last words?" *

Gol D. Roger, dubbed the Pirate King by the newspapers, and known to a wider public as simply _Gold Roger_, lifted his face up and flashed the Fleet Admiral a devil may care grin. It was if he was privy to some awesome secret that only he was capable of discerning. In that moment he remembered the final words he spoke to his life long friend and first mate: _'I ain't gonna die partner...'_ 

Slowly he gazed across the town square, at the thousands who were there to lay witness to his death. In the years to come each and every one present would claim that he had looked them dead in the eyes. Even countless more were watching around the world, on big screens provided by the World Government. It was to be a lesson and a stern warning against all those who would dare to tread in his footsteps, or so they hoped. A lesser man might have been overwhelmed by the sheer enormity of the moment, or attempted to make his escape (and to be sure his dying body still had the strength to do so), but Gol D. Roger was a man who seized fate when he saw it. Suddenly his voice rung high and clear, a siren call to all those with romance and adventure in their hearts.    

*"Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece."*

The crowd erupted into a jubilant cheer, so thunderous it shook the very buildings of Loguetown. Even then one sound eclipsed it all, Roger's defiant laugh. The Fleet Admiral bristled visibly at the crowd's unexpected reaction.  Without hesitation he gave the order to the executioners. In a flash of steel and defiant laughter it was over, the end of one great man's life...the birth of an era that would shake the world. 

So begins the Great Age of Pirates...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2011)

*Pazzo D. Morte ~ Ravenbeard Pirates 

Gol D. Rogers Execution*​
The Pirate King was dead. Fallen to the blades of the marines. His last words still rang in the ears of the dark haired pirate in the crowd who had come to watch this event unfold. Sweat trickled down his skin yet a massive grin sat on his face. He was completely torn on how to feel. This great and powerful man was now nothing more than a lifeless body, his legacy out in the world and he had been stuck in this pathetic Blue for so long he had forgotten his dream. This could no longer continue. Pazzo, the man who would eventually be known as Ravenbeard, turned on his heel and exited the crowd. His heart was beating a mile a minute, and his skin was wet from sweat, yet that giant smirk could not be wiped from his face. 
*?One Piece??* He cackled to himself as he leant upon a buildings wall. People around him had begun to flurry out of the town wanderlust snatching their hearts. Rushing was pointless, speed would not be the cause of victory here, preparation and power would be. The newly self appointed Captain pushed himself off the wall and began to make his way towards the docks, muttering to himself excitedly but quietly.
*?Pirate King. Pirate King. Pirate King, Pazzo D. Morte, the Pirate King~?*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2011)

_Continued..._

*A New Story… Introduction Arc

Pazzo D. Morte ~ The Ravenbeard Pirates​*
A large marine vessel rode the gentle waves with clarity. Its’ destination was a large island in the centre of East Blue which was occupied by a small marine outpost and a rather flourishing town. The town itself was directly under the service and protection of the marines with even more presence due to the recent events that had occurred in this Blue. A large shipment of Beli was to be transported to Marineford to assist in repairs and damages that had occurred thanks to overactive pirates spurred on by the final words that came from the Pirate King before his execution. News of the shipment had been kept rather low key in these troubling times however a snippet of information had escaped from the clutches of the officers which had eventually found its’ way to a certain ambitious pirate. A marine officer stood upon the deck of his ship, a gloved hand sat rigid on the hilt of his sword at his hip while his stern gaze watched the island in the distance come closer into view.
“Sir.” One sailor saluted as he stood at attention. The officer passed a quick glance in his general direction before returning to his forward gaze.
“What is it?” The sailor placed both hands behind his back as he rattled out his report.
“We have gotten word from Garuga of possible pirates on the island. Seems they are up to no good sir, shall we continue with the collection of the shipment?” The stern man ran a hand over his broad chin in thought. Pirates in East Blue were generally nothing that he was not used to. He was from Grand Line after all. With a small shake of his head he waved the matter aside. 
“We continue. Anything that comes our way I’ll take care of without a problem. I doubt there is anything to be concerned of in this Blue, even after all that has happened. Continue as normal.” The marine ship sailed towards the island, not concerned of such rumours. 

On the island itself, in the dark depths of a slum inn a Pirate crew sat about it’s interior. All seemed focusing on their own pastimes, be in gambling, sharpening swords or even reading, they seemed relaxed in the shadow of the lightless establishment. The door pried open, revealing a tall and bulkily dressed man in the doorway. The crew gazed up towards the new arrival and were quick to address him with nods and smirks. The largest grin sat on the face of the man himself as he strode arrogantly through the bar towards the counter. A sweating round barkeep shivered behind the counter, trying his best to focus on the glass he was cleaning yet his eyes could not peel away from the man approaching him. 
“To think your home island would come completely under the control of the marines, Captain.” One of the dozen men said in the corner. The bulkily dressed man finally reached the bar and placed a hand on the counter. His dirty smirk grew into a massive grin as he leant into the light.
*“Something I’ll one day remedy. For now! I have more important things on my mind. Alright you ramble, drink up. We’re gonna go wild soon, Gwhwhwhwhwaaa.” *The pirates raised their mugs in salute and cheered excitedly before downing their beers all in one swig. The barkeep sniffed and bellied his courage. 
“What… What happened to you?” The round man said as he forced his gaze to be stern on the black-bearded man before him. “You were such… good kid.” In one swift movement of the dark haired mans wrist he pulled his flintlock pistol to his grasp and aimed it towards the helpless man. 
*“Who are you again?”* And with that he fired his gun. The large man collapsed into his bar with a large thump, alongside a few other limp bodies who were drinking there before the pirates arrived. He sheathed his pistol in his belt and smirked devilishly.
*“I’m Pazzo D. Morte! Ravenbeard! GWHWHWHWHWAAAA!”*  The Pirate Captain, Captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates, threw his head back in laughter with both hands on his waist while his men followed suit. After a few moments of pointless laughter passed Pazzo ran a hand over his nose and turned towards the door way.
*“Let’s get this show on the road.”* As he passed a table he picked up a piece of pork still attached to the bone and took a giant chunk out with his teeth. The fodder pirates were quick to follow him out, prepared for a crazy party. 

The marines disembarked from their ship and strode in formation onto the dock with the officer at the head. His pink hair spiked in a backwards slick as his gloved hand ran over the strands. To greet them was the towns Marine supervisor and the towns mayor, whom seemed more than happy to see their allies in arms. 
“Is everything ready, then, Supervisor?” The officer asked as he ran a composed gaze over the town, inspecting it intently. Confident his power was more than enough to vanquish any pirates in this pitiful Blue he was still a cautious man. The marine saluted his officer and nodded. 
“It is, we’ll start loading the Beli onto the ship along with other supplies and you’ll be back out to sea in no time, unless you have cause to stay? Perhaps look into this pirate issue. We have sent men about town in search of these troublemakers but have come up dry.” The officer ran a hand over his chin in thought once again.
“My mission is clear; I trust this situation in your hands in any case Supervisor.” The marine seemed somewhat pleased at that, even though he would have to handle it alone the trust in him was appreciated. 
“As you wish Sir, I will not let you down.” The mayor attempted to entice the marines to stay as all the beli was loaded onto the marine ship but to no avail. Suddenly loud explosions echoed all over the town and out from the buildings numerous fireworks fired into the air and littered the skies in a marvellous spectacle. Everyone shot up their eyes to see the surprising sight, and in the sparkling lights of the fireworks the silhouettes of over a dozen men formed on the rooftops with a long coated man in the centre stage. A loud laughter almost drowned out the fireworks explosions as the Captain, Pazzo D. Morte, let his presence be known.
*“GWHWHWHWWAAA! How reckless of you marines! Pazzo D. Morte has come to relieve you of your goods; you can thank me for taking the heavy load off your hands!” *The mayor blinked in surprise. It was a name he knew all too well. Pazzo, the Hermits foster son from so long ago. This is what he had become? The pinked haired marine officer slowly drew a long blade from his hip, his expression anything but impressed.
“Another fool rookie after his name in the spotlight. Stand back; I’ll handle this in a blink of an eye.” Before he could unleash his attack the men serving under Pazzo launched themselves from the rooftops in a crazed flurry, their weapons aimed straight for the officer. The marine pulled back his sword and muttered in annoyance.
“Pointless.” In the brief moment the marines and pirates were engaged a huge mist of smoke flew over the battlefield. Everyone present suddenly began to stumble and become dizzy, marines, townsfolk and even the pirates. A growl escaped the lips of the pink haired officer, frustration at such weak East Blue Pirates trying to make a fool out of him. In one swift swing of his sword a shockwave filled the entire dockyard. The madness would end.

  A good 10 minutes later after the gas had fallen and all the pirates were bound and beaten in a heap on the docks grounds. The marines for the most part were unharmed. The pink haired officer slipped his long blade back into his belt and ran his eyes over the pirates they had captured.
“Nameless wannabes… wait.” It took him a moment to realise that only twelve of the thirteen attackers was present. Then it hit him. The gas. His eyes flashed towards the rooftop where the chatty pirate had been standing. There was no sign of him. His brow furrowed his anger as he swiftly turned on his heel and dashed up onto his marine vessel. As he kicked open the lower compartments door thee lay two dead marines covered in a toxic sludge while all the beli, all 10 million of it, had vanished. The supervisor and mayor were quick to catch up with him and share his disbelief at the sight.
“W-what happened!?” The mayor was able to coddle out. The officer gritted his teeth before speaking.
“That bastard… he used his men as a distraction to take off with the supplies and beli, this must be some sort of devil fruit power. To think someone like that existed in East Blue. That scum won’t get away with this.”
_*
On the water, the other side of the Island…*_
*“Gwhwhwhwaaa! Such a simple rouse! Fair fights are for idiots!”* Pazzo roared out as he relaxed on his small sail boat. One leg crossed over the other as he settled into the gentle waves, happily counting all the beli he had snatched from the marines. He did not care much for those he had left behind; after all they were only suitable for dealing with his early troubles. Now that his name would begin to spread he needed to gather a Crew of loyal and strong pirates that would take him all the way to Grand Line, all the way to the New World. All the way to One Piece, and make him Pirate King. The hired Pirate trash he had left in the hands of the marines would never make it to Lougetown, let alone the New World. The money he had acquired would also be put to good use, perhaps help him pay for a ship should he not simply steal it. Pazzo tossed the beli back into its crate and placed one hand behind his head while the other pulled out a large meat on a bone. 
*“Gold Roger, I’ll surpass you. I will be the Pirate King!”* The crewless Captain swallowed the food in one giant gulp and smirked in a vile manner. The dastedly pirate Pazzo D. Morte had truly begun his voyage of his dream. His adventure had begun…


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Yet another New Beginning_​
"100 Beli he doesn't die."

"I'll take that bet! The man doesn't die easy!"

Kent blocked the shouts out of his ears as he stared up at the screen, broadcasting live from Loguetown. It seemed impossible that the marines had captured him, the most infamous pirate in the world...*Gol D. Roger*.

But they had. And as his declaration came through the den den mushi screen, Kent felt himself cheer along with the rest.

_One Piece. The ultimate treasure._ Kent grinned, lighting a cigarette and inhaling _Those other guys don't stand a chance._

His dreams of glory however, were interrupted by someone jostling him into the bar. Kent felt something cold and liquid splash across his bare chest, and all of the sudden somebody was in his face, red eyed and quite obviously drunk.

"Watch where you're going kid!"

"You watch it," Kent said, shoving his forehead into the man's. "I'm not apologizing for something like that!"

What happened next wasn't entirely Kent's fault, but he wouldn't say he was blameless in the whole thing either.

The crowd at the bar, their spirits dampened by the sudden execution of Gol D. Roger, started getting loud again. Nothing got people excited like a fight, and what people needed now more than ever was a fight.

"Boom Boom...Punch!" Kent's fist connected with the man's face just as he detonated a firecracker on his knuckles. The combined force of the explosion and the punch sent the man flying into the wall, where he quickly leapt to his feet. 

"Devil Fruit user," he said, spitting out a tooth, "nothing new. Punk kid gets a neat little power and thinks he's king of the world." He charged Kent, ducking under the young pirate's clumsy roundhouse and delivering an uppercut that sent Kent crashing into the ceiling. "How do you like my soaring uppercut?"

Kent hit the ground with a thud and shifted his hands into a fighting stance. "Not bad," he said with a grin. "Looks like I'll just have to match it. Firework...CANNONBALL!"

He flung both hands out, and a small metal ball, no bigger than an inch or two in diameter, hurtled from his outstretched palm. The man blocked his face with his forearms, but upon contact the ball exploded in light and force, throwing everyone in the bar back with a loud _Kra-Koom!_

Then the whole bar went crazy.

Bottles, fists, feet, and even tables were flying everywhere, sending the once peaceful bar into a state of total pandemonium. Kent laughed with delight as he dodged a drunken swing at his head, returning it with a leaping roundhouse. He got a chair to the back of the head, but shrugged it off rather easily, sending another Firework Cannonball hurtling into the melee. It exploded in a blast of multi-colored lights, adding to the insanity that was already spilling out onto the streets.

Kent stepped out of a side exit, grinning from ear to ear. The fight was getting good...but he had a goal now, and besides, there wasn't anyone worth fighting in that mob. Soon he'd fight strong people...really strong people. 

Soon he'd be the strongest man in the world. Kent nodded to himself and lit another cigarette, adjusting his hair and pulling his hood around his ears. It was chilly out, and pirates didn't get sick.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral *​_Just one opponent less_

The place was quiet, something unusual for the kind of place it was. A familiar restaurant which not long ago got taken by pirates and now was a bar where only pirates and very brave men could enter or at least that was what he heard in the few days he has spent in that place. A red-haired boy with golden eyes was eating alone, his hands moving at an unbelievable  speed while taking the pieces of meat, spaghetti and some other types of food one after another. A scene like that usually would attract the attention of most of the people around even though all of them were pirates, it was quite a  shocking scene but this time the eyes of those men were placed on the screen of the small television hanging from the ceiling.

Even him who never pays attention to anything was staring at it as his hands were introducing the aliments automatically into his mouth. What was being transmitted was the moment of the execution of the man know as *The Pirate King, Gol D. Roger.*

Hearing the name of the man he wondered if he had something to do with him or his father, probably a long lost uncle? whatever it was, the guy was going to be killed in the act and by the look of the pirates in the bar, it was something unbelievable. He knew about Roger from years ago when his sister, Maya, would be bringing newspapers from the town; the exploits of this man were known around the entire world, a man who conquered the seas of the world and by the smile he was showing even in such a situation, he lived his life at its fullest. 

Ral showed a little smile at his thought, being a pirate was great wasn?t it? His thoughts were stopped by the shout of the crowd gathered in the place. Ral looked again at the screen only to see Gol D. Roger losing his life after saying something that would be the beginning of a new era.

" I think that makes one opponent less "he said to himself, stood up and placed some money on the table a spayment for the food." I would have liked to fight him, wonder if there are people as strong as him? I need to beat them up to become the strongest man of the world! " with that comment , followed by a yawn, Tiger D. Ral left the bar which moments after his exit exploded with cheers and excitement. The Pirate King was dead and now the door for a new person to appear and claim such title was opened.

" I should have eaten more...."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 16, 2011)

*Loguetown*

Two lon marines resided on the docks of Loguetown, one sat on the edge of the dock with his feet dangling off the end while the other paced back and forth relentlessly, "I don't believe this!" the pacing marine shouts as he picked up speed, "Every soldier in the whole damn marines gets stationed at the execution of Gold Roger and we're stuck here guarding the docks...THE DOCKS!"

The marine at the edge of the dock simply leans back and stretches, "Reeeelax pal, just sit back and enjoy the view. The sunset's beautiful."

"How can you be content with sun bathing! We missed an event that changed history! A once in a lifetime opportunity...Gone!" he says with a defeated sigh, "And here we are again! Why Oda!" he shouts, falling to his knees.

The easy going marine simply rolls his eyes before returning his eyes to the gorgeous view before him. He continues to soak in the view until he notices a small spec disrupting the picture perfect sight, "Hey, check this out," he says, squinting his eyes to try to get a better look.

"I already told you, I'm not checking out your damn sunset," the man says, kicking up some dirt.

"No, really, you need to see this," he says as the spec begins to grow larger.

"I SAID I'M NOT-!"

"Is that a-a ship?!"

"What are you-? WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!" he says, finally turning to see a giant mass soaring through the air, coming straight for the docks. He turns tail and takes off in a full out sprint while his comrade continues to observe, "Run you idiot!" he shouts, rushing back to pull him along.

As the two run for their lives, an abnormally large galleon with golden sails soars towards the dock at blistering speeds. It crashes into the water and continues to slide forward, destroying the wooden docks of Loguetown, as well as a few of the smaller boats. The galleon continues its course forward even after it runs out of water/dock, skidding along the land and slowly gaining on the two frantic marines.

The continue to rush forward until they trip on each other, falling to the ground. They look back at the incoming ship and crawl forward with all their might. Just as they run out of room energy to run the ship creaks to a halt.

They stare up at the ship, sweating bullets, their faces pale as ghosts, "What a ride!" a voice shouts from within the ship. A shirtless blue haired man wearing a red cape and a flashy pair of sunglasses leaps on top of the enormous cannon mounted on the front of the ship.

*"There was someone riding this thing!"* the two marines shout at once. The blue haired man stops his rejoice once he notices the two men, "Hello there!" he leaps down, landing with a crash.

"W-who are you and how did...This!" one of the marines shouts, waving is arms towards the ship, "Happen!"

"My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin!" he shouts proudly, "Captain of The Eternal Flame Pirates! How would you two like to join my crew!"

The men slowly look at each other before turning back to Ritoru, "We're...Marines..." 

Ritoru looks at them, confused, "So?" the two quickly pull out their rifles that are strapped from their backs, "You're under arrested!" but before they can even properly take aim Ritoru pops up form bellow, delivering a double upper cup to the two, sending them flying into the air.

The little giant, scratches his head, "I don't think I like marines," he leaps onto the roof of a building, observing the vast town, "Wow, this sure is different than Elbaf."

_Elbaf, At the time of Roger's Exeuction..._

_"What are you watching! Oi! Let me see! Mooooove over!" Ritoru tries to squeeze a peak at what all of the giants are watching. They have never shown any interest technology, well except for the giant Vulcan, who's screen they were all using at the moment. 

"That's it..." Ritoru takes a step back before charging forward and leaping onto the spine of one of the giants, climbing it all the way up to the top of his body, "Victory!" he shouts before he plummets to the ground. 

*"Ritoru!"* a voice shouts, causing Ritoru to pop up and turn to attention. It was Chikara, the eldest warrior of Elbaf. Though he may be the eldest, he is still one of the strongest of the island, "Quiet...Just watch..." the long gray bearded giant says, pointing towards the screen. 

Ritoru watches the screen, which projects a dark haired man in a red coat, walking forward with his hands bound, "Who is that man..." the sole human questions, his eyes still glued to the screen with fascination.

*"That is Gold Roger...The Pirate King,"* Chikara answers, "Pirate...?"  Ritoru whispers to himself, *"And he is walking to his execution..." * the giant says solemnly.

Ritoru continues to watch as he takes his place on the execution platform, a wide grin across his face, and speaks his last words with a mighty laugh before he finally meets his end.

"One Piece..." the future pirate captain leaps to his feet and turns towards Chikara, "I've decided!" the warriors all give him a strange look, *"I'm going to become the next Pirate King!"*

Chikara and the others grin, "I had a feeling this day would come..." he says to himself before turning to the others, *"Well you heard our brother! Prepare him a ship immediately!"*

The giants rush off in a stampede, leaving Chikara and Ritoru behind in a cloud of dust, "Hey Chikara," he says, to the enormous creature before him, "What's a pirate?" he questions with complete sincerity. _

_Now..._

"Chikara's stories were incredible..." he says, recalling the tales that Chikara told him about his days of piracy while the other giants prepared his vessel, _The Golden Torch_.

*"But now it's my turn! I'll will become the Pirate King! My name will be heard around the world dammit!"* he shouts from the rooftop, his voice echoing through the streets. He then bends his knees and leaps straight into the birth and death place of Gol D. Roger.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 16, 2011)

*Overslept Part 1​*
*We turn our attention to a farm on the the country side of an Island in the South blue. A short boy in with a red mask and outfit sleeps in a bail of hay inside the barn. On top of his head a newspaper  the headlines of the death of the great Gold Roger all across it , the death happened a few weeks prior to current time. In fact that was what inspired Trade to finally leave in the first place ! 

He slowly gets up and rubs his eyes. 

"Aww fuck how long was I out for?...." He looks around and he notices he made a mess of the barn. "I guess I went overboard with my ability testing. But whoever owns this place can call my insurance agent. Wait is Devil Fruit insurance even a thing ?" 

(Hell if I know man, I'm kind of confused on what time period we are supposed to be in anyway I mean we use flintlock pistols yet we have cyborgs and TVs running around. So insurance isn't all that crazy) 

"True dat my bro" Trade was having another one of his conversations with himself, besides his great assassination techniques  and his devil fruit ability he was developing the ability to break the 4th wall. Something that he would prove to be a master in. But like all things this would take practice. 

He heard a loud banging on the barns door. "Open up in there, the Marines have heard reports of local disturbance and a breaking and entering. Whoever is in there come out with your hands up ! We have you surrounded."  Trade sighed. "Right when I was a few beri away from my ship, why the man always trying to keep a brotha down yo ? They be some jive ass turkeys."
(Please.Stop.I Beg of you.) "Sush you" The marine outside interrupted his conversation...with himself. "You have until the count of 3 !"

One 

Trade looked around for the glassless window at the top of the barn he had always slept under. He pulled his sword, revolver, and money purse out from under his hay stack bed and ran to where the window was. 

Two

Trade then took out his swords and started to scale the barn's wall with them. Driving the cold steel into the barns old wooden walls. Soon the Marines would bust through the door and Trade wanted to get off the island without a problem. 

THREE !

The marines had a busted in with a squad of about 7 but by the time that they rammed the door open Trade had already left the building. The officer that was there angrily shouted for them to cut Trade off as he got out but Trade was too fast. He was already far enough gone that he could lose them easily. He was grinning happily at his get away until his stomach growled. "I haven't eaten anything but raw eggs fro a while now.... I think I should treat myself to a nice beer and burger ! I'm good for it !" (Fat ass)

The Officer and his fellow marines had searched everywhere for Trade but couldn't get him. "Dammit all to hell ! This is a small enough Island where catching one criminal should be easy !" His underlings held there heads down in shame. "The only damn person we captured in the last few weeks was a little girl ! A LITTLE BLIND GIRL" he was about to dig into them more when he got a call from his snail phone. He answered it grumpily   "WHAT NOW !" The voice said back to him in a scared tone. "S-Sir the lighthouse reported in seeing a Jolly Rodger in the horizon that should be docking in a hour or so"   The Officer got more serious. "Well spit it out, what pirates are they ?" The phone in the voice got more scared. " Well the boys down at the station are faxing it out to HQ to get a match, but it looks like a secondary ship rather than a main one. O wait sir I have it now, it seems that I was correct in assuming that it was a secondary ship, it is in fact the 2nd ship of the "Dualscar Pirates" sir. Recently Dualscar gave one of his generals the power to manage his secondary crew " 

We suddenly find ourselves  on the boat the marine on the snail phone had mentioned. We see the former General of the Dualscar pirates talking into a snail phone to his former captain.  We see a man eccentric man with a turban and no shirt on talking into a snail phone to an unseen voice. "I'll be arriving at the port soon sir." "Good. I want Trade's head on a plate. No wait....I want him alive" He started to laugh an evil laugh as he disconnected.*


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 16, 2011)

*Loguetown *​

"You tell him."

"No, you tell him. It is your bar!"

"But he's scaring me customers away! Plus you're stronger than I am.... If you do it I'll give you free drinks for a year."

"Hmpf! Done, but you better pay up. You know how much I can drink."

A big burly looking man gulped down the rest of his ale, and slammed his cup back down onto the bar. He took one more glance back at the barkeeper, and stood up; slowly and hesitantly walking towards the opposite end of the bar. There sat a blue skinned man drinking out of a huge jug, with what looked like a giant tooth propped on to the wall next to him. 

The burly man only took a few steps before he started sweating. What was he supposed to say? He never even seen let alone talked to one before. He knew he had to be careful though. Before he could utter a sound the blue skinned man spoke.

"Hey! You! Fill this up with more rum." 

Everyone in the bar turned their heads to the burly man, waiting to see what he would do. Some wanted the blue skinned man to leave, but others honestly didn't care. If he had the money, let him stay. 

The burly man seemed to muster up some courage, for he walked right up to him, grabbed the jug of rum, and threw it towards the door. "You're not welcome here, fishman! You scaring most of the customers away, and you reek of dead fish! Now get lost!" 

Honestly, the last part about smelling like dead fish just wasn't true. But it seemed like none of the words the burly man said even made the fishmongers flinch. He just sat there, looking at his jug of rum on the floor. In one swift motion, the fishman rose out of his seat and sent his fist straight into the man's face. The burly man went flying through the wall of the bar, landing in a pile of rubble outside. 

"All I wanted was to have a few drinks to remember a fallen hero! Guess I'll fine some other bar then." The fishman grabbed his sword, strapping it to his back, went and picked up his empty jug, placed a note on the bar So the barkeeper could read it, and walked out of the huge hole that was just made.

The barkeeper, in shock and awe, walked over to the note the fishman placed on the bar. It read: 

_Sorry about the hole! But that bastard deserved it for being So rude and not giving me more rum. I don't have any gold right now, but when I do I'll pay you back for all the rum I drank. The hole is your problem.

Hisame_​


----------



## Eternity (Dec 16, 2011)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
Among the many faces gathered around the platform at the edge of the Lougetown plaza, stood a young woman, short reddish brown hair. Her white top rippling slightly in the wind. A sweet smell of lilies and honey can be intercepted by surrounding noses. Her lips red as a plump cherry and her serene eyes had a trace of black around them. She was not the kind of girl who usually used perfume or makeup. But then this was not a usual time. 

Mari, this young girls name, knew the man kneeling on the platform. She had talked to him on several occasions. 
Once he even gave her a glass of ale. She was 14 at the time, and she gladly gulped down the dark yellow liquid, becoming almost instantaneously drunk. A nearby marine noticed it and told the marine base at Lougetown, forcing Roger to leave. Mari overheard, said "Don't chu dare." while wobbling like a intoxicated sailor on high seas, and punched the marine straight on the tip of his nose. In the confusion that followed, the marine forgot about Roger.

The scene played back in her head, and she smiled when she thought about it. But the smile soon changed when the Fleet Admiral said *"Gol D. Roger you stand guilty of the high crimes of treason and piracy, and are hereby sentenced to death. Do you have any last words?" *

Mari's heart skipped a beat. "Last words.." The biggest famed pirate in the world, Gold Roger, was on his last few minutes, and he knew it. They all knew this was the end. But upon the the scabbards, in shangles and on his knees, the Pirate King was smiling. A devilish grin that showed no fear in the face of imminent death.

And when Roger said those last words, the entire plaza, maybe the entire world yelled out. If it was excitement, fear or something else, she did not know, but everybody made a sound that day. The expected end, after the words of one man, changed into a new beginning.

*"Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece."*

The words filled Mari. From head to toe. A grin crept onto her features, and she could feel her body tingle with excitement. Then everything faded. She cared too much for Roger to watch him die, so she walked away right after she heard his words. "Thank you.." she whispered, sitting down on the waters edge beside the ship she was captain of.

After a few deep breaths, she slowly got up to the deck of the ship. She waited to speak until everybody of her crew had gathered around her. She knew that after this, she had to put up the biggest and best speech she had ever spoken. With another deep breath of air, she begun.

"Loved nakama. Yes, you are my beloved nakama. Each and every one of you have a place I'm my heart. You are my sons. My daughters. My family! Yes, we have lost family, and they have been mourned like family. We have gain family, and we have thought them the pleasures of family, and we have given them our time. BUT. We have first and foremost given them our unwavering, unyielding and eternal LOVE!" She paused for a moment, then continuing on with her rounding speech. "Now, one of your biggest, most precious members of the family, the great Gol D.Roger, have been execute." She let it sink in, but kept going before they could say anything. She looked at the expressions of her crew. The spirit and determination they once had was not there. "BUT DO YOU KNOW WHAT ROGER DID?" she yelled out, then grinned. "HE SMILED! Gol D. Roger did not sulk, he never regretted his actions! Should we be any less? We are the Love Pirates! We are family! And our adventure has but just begun!"

Changing to a more serious tone, she pointed at the boardwalk. "Now, I have one last ting to say. If you will not follow the rules of the family, then walk away...no, run away now! Because we are there for each other, and we..will..WIN!" 

The roar from her crew resounded trough the bay. A proud smile inched across Mari's face.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Dec 16, 2011)

*Saga*
Location Unknown​
They’re coming again.

It was always the same. Once during the period between when she woke up and fell asleep each day, they would come; and now it was that time again. The patter of footsteps echoing off the cold, stone walls caused her neighbors to pull on their shackles and scream at the top of their lungs. She hated the noise that came with their arrival, but she hated even more the knowledge that one by one, each of those shouts would be extinguished by the source of the footsteps. Eventually they would reach her, and the footsteps would cease. A jingle of keys, the cage being unlocked; they came to do to her what they did to quiet the yelling of the other inmates. They slowly approached her, and she began to tremble. 

“Aww, shit, she’s crying again. Saga, it’s supper time, remember? Today is stew, I’m sure you’ll like it.”
“You’re too kindhearted, Phillip. We never got any orders to feed her, so just leave the food in the cell and let’s get moving.”
“Come on, she’s a little girl, a blind one. I can’t just let her fumble about and burn herself.”
“She’s blind, not helpless. Otherwise she wouldn’t be in this prison. I don’t know what she’s in here for, but I sure as hell won’t take any chances. Now let’s go.”
“…Sorry, Saga.”

The bowl is set on the floor in front of Saga, and the men leave her cell, locking it behind them. Their footsteps gradually fade; once they can be heard no more, Saga, following its scent, crawls to the bowl of food that was left just within the length of her chains. She tasted it. It was indeed stew, but was only a simple mix of potatoes, carrots, and beans in a watery soup. Nonetheless, this was one of the better meals that she got, much more appetizing than the usual gruel. After finishing her meal, she slinked back into her corner to try to get to sleep, as she always did. 

When next she awoke, it was by thunderous roaring. The prisoners around her were all shouting at the top of their lungs, something about the death of a pirate.

“The Pirate King is dead?!”
“One Piece, he says! All that treasure for the taking!!”
“What are we doing locked up in here, then?!”
“These weak shackles could never hold us from the beginning!”

With that, Saga’s surroundings shook. She heard the familiar sound of chains being pulled, but something was different this time. The links were being broken. All the yanking and tugging from before was simply to wear down the chain little by little, waiting for the opportune moment. The yanking soon ceased, but the chains continued to rattle as they were dragged along the ground; the prisoners were free. She heard bodies falling to the ground, and she assumed that they were the guards that had brought the news of the death of this “Pirate King” person. 

The door to her cell suddenly burst open, and one of the escaped prisoners walked up to her. Strangely, Saga felt no fear of this man, or of the other prisoners that aided him in breaking her chains and helping her to her feet. The man spoke, with a clear voice that she could only imagine him saying with a smile.

“Come, Saga. We don’t belong here, and neither do you.”

Saga says nothing, but follows the man who is leading her by the hand. His voice was younger than the rest, maybe 20 years of age? Nonetheless, she silently ran with them, hearing the sounds of death around her. The guards had finally reached them, and a miniature war was taking place within those stone walls. Without warning, the man let go of her hand, saying nothing. Saga slowed to a stop, not sure what to do. No voice guided her, no hand to pull her onward. She took a step forward, and her foot kicked something; a body. The body of a man was lying on the ground before her. Terrified, Saga stumbled backwards, falling on her rump. She crawled forward and touched the hands of the body; they were the hands of the man who freed her. The gunfire became more apparent, the screams more noticeable. She was afraid. 

“No…no, I don’t want to die…no, no, no, no, no, nonononononononono—”

And suddenly, she became quiet. Where Saga had been crouching, a winged figure now rose to her feet. Her wings extended swiftly and beautifully, and all around her became silent in awe. The winged woman lifted her head, a long iron bar from one of the prison doors clutched in her left hand.

*“…This air stinks of blood.”*

The silence continued for a few moments. One guard finally mustered the courage to charge at the woman, but was impaled by the iron bar she held.

*“This war is not mine to wage. I can hear the ocean; grant me a vessel, so that I might depart.”*

The guards are hesitant. They almost give in, but the warden enters the hallway.

“What in the hell is going on here?!”
“Sir, the prisoners are trying to escape!”
“It doesn’t look much like a prison break to me. Everyone’s just standing still, waiting for you to shoot ‘em. What are you all waiting for, then?”
“Uhm, sir…”

The guard points to the winged woman.

“Who the hell is that?”
“Sir, we think…we think that’s Saga.”
“Unless she’s matured more quickly than I thought, that can’t be Saga.”
“It looks like a…a devil fruit ability, sir. One I’ve never heard of.”
“A devil fruit? So what, she gets a little older and grows wings? That’s pathetic, kill her!”
“But sir…”
“Do as I say!”

The guards take a deep breath and open fire, but the woman disappears from in front of them. The warden is about to shout something, but stops when he feels a dull pain in his chest. The woman is standing behind him, with the iron bar thrust through his left lung. The warden manages to cough up a sentence.

“You…what are you…?”
*“I am the Battle Maiden, Valkyrie. You may call me Randgris.”*

She drops the body to the ground and turns to the guards.

*“All who bar my path shall meet their death. I ask of ye again: grant me a vessel.”*

There is no further argument. The guards lead Randgris to the exit, but when they reach the doorway, she stops.

*“My lance…yes, I had a lance. Where has it gone?”*

The guards look at each other.

“Something like a lance was brought here with Saga—er, with you—when you were locked up. It’s been in the warden’s room for years.”
*“Bring it to me.”*
“Uhm…yes, ma’am.”

One of the guards runs off, but soon returns carrying a long object wrapped in a dark, ragged cloth.

“Here it is.”

Randgris grabs it and continues walking out the door. When they reach the docks, she and the rest of the prisoners board one of the ships and set sail; the guards stand on the pier.

“We should…we should let Marineford know about this, shouldn’t we?”
“Yeah. Yeah, let’s call them.”

On the ship, Randgris stands at the helm. She motions over one of the men.

*“I shall be resting. Upon reaching land, carry Saga to a lodging of any sort, where she may be safe. From thenceforth, thou art free to do what you will.”*

After the man nods and tells the others, Randgris walks to the door that leads below deck, but pauses before she enters.

*“The wind…’tis glorious to feel it once more. ‘Pirate King’…know that in thy death, a new Saga has begun.”*


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 17, 2011)

_West Blue, near Reverse mountain_

It was an end of an era, and the beginning of a new one. Gol D. Roger was executed, but his last words sparked an uproar. Men and women all over the world set sail for the New World in search of his treasure, the One Piece. 

A young man was sitting quietly inside a large passenger vessel headed for the East Blue. He wore a tattered purple coat, and if you looked closely one of his eyes was fake. The young man was reading a newspaper, and on the front page the sneering grin of Gol D. Roger practically challenged everyone on the planet to search for his treasure. 

But Gol D. Roger's treasure was not the young man's goal, at least not at the moment. What he needed were minions, guardians that were skilled enough to be valuable but incompetent enough to be expendable. A bunch of suckers, basically. And right now, the biggest gathering of suckers was at Loguetown, where quite possibly the greatest trick in history was just played by the King of Pirates.

"This shall be...most interesting." The young man thought.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 17, 2011)

* Used&Confused Part 1*​

*"Come one Come all ! See a mechanical marvel found from the bottom of the sea! Come see his Stunning Strength, his Dumbfounding Durability , his War-bound Weaponry !" We see a small man in a top hat talking to a large crowd of people in the middle of Loguetown advertising a strange looking blue  humanoid. 

We enter the thoughts of the humanoid. (My serial number is G000T3KH and 36 hours ago I came to with no conceivable memories. Yet I still somehow know I have a past, I know I was not born from the sea as the con-artist besides me proclaims. Yet I have no desire to say otherwise, is this indifference ? Is it benevolence ? I am not sure in the least. He has been using me for contests that range in seeing if someone can kill me with a bullet to my head, or beat me in a arm wrestle. Needless to say they leave with empty pockets and broken arms. This man bought me off of a fishermen on the dock that found me in his net one day, with the profits he gained from my his endeavors one would most likely say he made a wise investment.)


"Will none of you step forward to test your worth ? Me and my Automaton will agree to any conditions ! No matter what !" 

A man with blue hair emerged from the crowd. "I GOT ONE !" Everyone turned there eyes on him, he was shirtless and had a cape and eccentric sunglasses on. He looked like a protagonist from a mecha anime ! Which made the ordeal all the funnier. "If I beat this guy in my challenge I get to keep him !" The  little con man gasped. He wanted to save face. (I can't believe it this little runt is trying one up me.) "Okay then but if he wins then I get to keep YOU" The blue haired man responded immediately. "Ok !" Everyone was shocked and to some extent so was G000T3KH even if it was only by a tiniest  micrometer.*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2011)

A new era, The Golden Era.

  North Blue-

?So, it seems that Roger is dead eh?? A man wearing a red coat sits in a bar, reading through a newspaper. ?Bahahaha! Good Riddance! One less pirate in the world is I right!?? A loudmouthed buffoon calls out, his toothless grin making him look all the more idiotic as he praises the death of a pirate. ?Good riddance to bad rubbish I say!? Another man calls his scruffy white hair and chipped tooth smile shining dimly as he chugs down some alcohol. ?Oi! You! Red Coat! Whatcha bein so quiet for huh!?? The man wearing the red coat simply leans back in his chair and kicks his feet up on the table. ?I was having a moment of silence for the man who was lost to the world.?

  ?Pff, like anyone cares! He was scum! He was a pirate!? The large toothless man shouts, the bar quickly goes silent, the man in the red coat slowly stands up and finishes his drink. ?Frank.? The man calls to the bartender. ?Aye Mister Rodgers.? Frank responds. ?I?ll throw this guy out for another glass.? Frank merely nodded. ?You got it Mr. Rodgers.? The man in the red coat smirked. ?Alright buddy, looks like you fucked up. This is a pirate town.?  The large man simply laughed, ?Alright! Bring it little man!!!? The man in the red coat tilted his head. ?Little?! I?m six foot two!!!? Grabbing the beast of a man?s arm The red coated man throws him over his shoulder and out an open door. 

?Oh and you.? The skinny white haired man tries to scurry away. ?You look like you are worth another glass of rum? What say you frank?? Frank merely nods as he continues to clean one of his glasses. ?Alright! Seeyah!? The white haired man flies out of the open door, crashing into his buddy as the two roll down a hill and land in the water by the docks. ?WE?LL GET YOU! YOU RED COATED BASTARD!!!? The big man shouts. ?Tch, Freakin weaklings always cause trouble, right frank!? The man laughs. ?Akuma, I believe it is YOU who causes most of the troubles in this town.? 

  Frank rubs the back of his graying black hair. ?I know Frank! But I can?t help it!? Akuma smiles. ?It looks like fate has sent a call to me! I?m finally ready to go on my adventure pal!? Akuma downs one of the glasses of rum Frank just placed on the table. ?HAHAHA! I CAN?T BELIVE IT! FATE IS TRULY ON MY SIDE!!!? Akuma drinks the next glass and falls over on his back. ?BWAHAHAHA!? He laughs out. ?Franky! Help! I can?t get drunk I?m up!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 17, 2011)

*Ritoru D. Kyojin...*

The blue haired pirate stretched a bit as he approached the table where he would arm wrestle the robot, "I remember arm wrestling back home!" he thought back to his days of Elbaf, and getting his tiny arm slammed into the ground full force by the giants that reside there.

He sat down, cracked his knuckles and slammed his elbow onto the table, hand open, "Lets do it!" the man in charge slapped the the robot in the back of the head, "Don't mess this up you hunk-a-junk!"


The robot grasped Ritoru's hand, and the man in charge shouted, "Begin!" but the twos' hands remained where they were, "I said begin!" but after a closer look, he noticed that they had, the two were at a stand still. 

"Hey, my name's Ritoru D. Kyojin, Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates!" the robot simply starred blankly at the human, "Do you want to join my crew?"

"Is that not what this competition is for? If you are the victor you will have earned my possession," the robot replies bluntly.

"Well I'm not gona' force ya to join my crew! I want nakama that are gona' fight by my side willingly!"  the bot doesn't answer, "So what is it that you wanna do? Whats your dream?"  Ritoru continues to ask as he pours force into his arm to maintain the stand still.

"I am a cyborg, I have no such things..." he replies, stone faced, "Baaaah come on! Everyone has a dream! Something they're willing to bet their life, their everything on!" he says with a crazed grin as he adds a little more force.

"...I wish to learn what it is to be 'human...' I also know that I have a past. I wish to discover just what it is," Ritoru's grin grows wider again, "Hah! I see! Well, than, join my crew! I guarantee we'll track down just where your from, and you'll learn plenty about humans along the way!"  he shouts, pushing his arm down a little further. 

The cyborg does not reply, but suddenly he halts the force he is giving off in his arm, causing Ritoru to slam his hand down with a crash, destroying the table and forcing him into the ground, a cloud of smoke appearing around him, "I'll take that as a yes," he says with his usual grin through the dust.

The man in charge shrieks as he sees Ritoru's victory, "You worthless piece of trash! How could you lose to this idiot!" he shouts as Ritoru gives the cyborg a hand up, "Oi," he says before slamming his fist into the man's face, sending him flying, "Don't talk to my first mate like that."

The two head off, "So, what's your name metal man?"

"G000T3KH, but you may call me GT."

"Well GT, lets go track down some more crewmates!"  he shouts before rushing off into town.

"You are an interesting human indeed..." GT says before following his new Captain.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 17, 2011)

*Marine Headquarters: Garnish Scythe​*
The inviting shadow of dusk soon cast a dark veil over Garnish Scythe, one of the Marine's Headquarters. The only visble light that was present on the island is that of the stars and the moon. The small town that was built around the mid-sized Marine facility was now dormant and quiet, and they had a reason to be. One of the most dangerous men in the East Blue was captured, and knowing the character of the man in charge of Garnish Scythe, he'd soon be a figment of everyone's imagination. An old store owner glanced over at the Garnished Scythe as he finished the final preparations for closing his store down for the night. A large, steel fenced lined with barbed wire boxed the facility in. Garnish Scythe is the shape of a dome, much like a football field, with the Marine insignia imprinted across the building. Numerous Marine soldiers were stationed around the vicinity of the facility, rifles and swords brandished.

_"That'll teach that pirate."_ The old man said as he locked the door and started walking down the silent street wrapped in darkness. _"Huh?"_ The old man suddenly stopped in his tracks. _"Is that....whistling? Who's there?!"_ The old man lit a branch and waved it about. The faint whistling stopped......

*Within Garnish Scythe.....*​
"I bet you won't whistle that defiant tune in my presense anymore, will you, punk?" The setting looks like that of an interrogation room, but much larger. There appeared to be someone tied up in the center of the room with their arms outstretched and a blood leaking from their mouth. The man has blonde hair that's partially braided with deep, crimson eyes. The tied up man trained his sight on the large fellow before him.

"Go on, whistle!" The large, dark-skinned man taunted. I want to hear it!"

The tied up prisoner grinned, perked his lips and sung like a canary. 

*WHAM!!!*​
The dark-skinned man hit the prisoner square in the stomach, effectively quieting the whistling. "I told you not to do it." A text box appeared to introduce the dark-skinned Marine.

Cerabal Goomba
Head of Garnish Scythe​
Goomba began to laugh as he walked away, leaving the bloodied prisoner to ponder his own thoughts. "The next time he whistles, permanently silence him!" Goomba remarked with a chuckle. The Marines present in the room gulped and nodded accordingly. Even though this man was tied up, he still scared the shit out of every single one of them. 

_"Shouldn't the 12 swordsmen of Garnish do this?"
"They're stationed around the prison."
"This guy is creepy...."
"What if he gets loose?!"
"We kill him!"
"I can't kill him!"_

The tied up prisoner smirked once again while listening to their thoughts. He licked his lips and prepared to do what he does best. This place was too boring and bleak for his liking. Plus, he still didn't find the person he's looking for. A text box appeared to introduce the prisonder.

"The Doom Whistle"
Kindal Clyne​


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 17, 2011)

Hisame knew that for the most part, the general public feared and/or hated fishman. Honestly, he could care less what they felt about him. He wouldn't harm someone just for not liking him, but doing what that other man did, throwing his jug of rum to the floor; Hisame was surprised at himself for not killing the stupid fellow. 

But today wasn't a day to kill. Already too much blood has been spilled. "Gol D. Roger.... You were the one that inspired me to leave my home. May you live on...

After walking for a bit, Hisame finally found a bar that would allow him to drink. Well, if the Devil showed up they probably would allow him in as well. Walking in, Hisame knew that if he said just the wrong thing a fight would break out. All types of people sat around the bar: young and new pirates, bounty hunters, and  even some off duty marines. Not wanting to start anything, he just picked a table against the wall. Drinking the ale of some passed out lout.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2011)

North Blue-

  Akuma Rodgers stood before a fishing vessel, red on bottom and white on top. Not much to it really, nothing an adventuring pirate could really use to attack with. ?So, this is the only thing you got available huh?? Akuma turned to one of the merchants in town. ?You know we are very accepting of pirates Akuma, but this is still a fishing village first and foremost. ? Akuma sighed and nodded. ?Yeah? But, you know, cannons!? The old man just shook his head and chuckled. ?Get the cannons on your own, turn this ship into your own.? 

  Akuma smirked. ?You got a map to the next island somewhere?? The old man just chuckled. ?There is a map of the north blue as a whole, but that is all. The compass is in the navigation room, same with the map. Your destination and the path you take to get there is your own Akuma? Just be safe.? Akuma simply nods and hops onto the boat, readying it for sailing. ?It?ll be difficult to crew by yourself!? The old man shouts. ?I plan on getting some crew very soon!? Akuma shouts back, setting sail and heading out to sea? his next destination is unknown to him now. But perhaps fate would intervene.

Two Days In-

"Guuuhh... Hungry..." Akuma marches across the deck of his ship, there had been no wind for the past few hours and the snow was falling down heavily on his ship. The cold had been getting to the young pirate as he marches back and fourth, waiting for the pot of water he put on the stove to start boiling so he could make some soup. "Come on water!! BOIL!!!!" Akuma shouts, rushing into the kitchen and looking at it. "BWAHAHAHAHAHA! IT'S BOILING!!!" Akuma throws in a few fish, some veggies and some spices, putting a lid on the pot and waiting. 

"AVAST! THE DREAD PIRATE NEEDLE NOGGIN HAS ARRIVED!" Akuma looked up from the pot and stepped outside, before him was a ship roughly the same size as the one he was sailing, though the man standing at the bow of the ship was a clad in full plate armor with a large spike attached to his helmet. "Urgh... Leave me alone!" Akuma turns back and heads into the kitchen. "OI!!! HOW DARE YOU IGNORE THE DREAD PIRATE NEEDLE NOGGIN!"

Akuma sighs, checking on his soup. "It's so close to being done... Why did this have to happen." He grumbled. "So freakin cold too...." Akuma stepped out of the cabin and looked back at the other captain. "What." "BOW BEFORE ME PATHETIC FISHERMAN!" "Oi! I am not a fishman!" "No, Fisherman!" "Oh, i didn't hear the R." 

"It's fine, Now bow before me!" Akuma simply blinked. "Oi, I'm a pirate too dumbass. I refuse." The armored man's eyes twitched. "Grrr, you defiant little bastard!!! I'll show you!" with that, he leaped over to Akuma's ship. "Hahahaha! You are now in my awesome presence!" Akuma looked down, the man before him was quite short no taller than 3 and a half feet, in fact, the long needle atop his head made him barely taller than Akuma.

"BWAHAHAHA! How does it feel!? To be in my commanding aura! Feel it! Feel it shake and quiver in your bones! Do you feel the terror that i bree-" SPLASH!!!! Akuma threw the pot of boiling soup down atop the great needle noggin, causing it to get inside his armor. "GUAH!!!! IT BURNS!!! IT BURNS!!!!" The soup that had managed to splash outside his armor began to freeze instantly on his cold metal armor. "GUAH!! THE OUTSIDE IS FREEZING OVER!!! BOSS!!!" His crew shout, Needle Noggin found himself unable to move, his frozen outsides and burning insides causing him to cry out in pain.

"HOW DARE YOU DO THIS TO THE GREAT NEEDLE NOGGIN!!! I WILL HAVE MY VENGEANCE!!!" Akuma simply sighed. "You made me waste my soup." With that, he picked up the short man and threw him back over to the other ship, Needle Noggins spike sticking into the ships mast. 

"GET ME DOWN YOU FOOLS!!!! I CAN'T MOVE!!!!" Needle cried out as the wind finally caught and allowed Akuma to sail quickly away from the ship as they tried to get their captain freed. "WE'LL HAVE OUR REVENGE YOU BASTAAAAARRRDDDDDD" Needle shouts.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2011)

*The East Blue: Marine Base G218*
Helen Swann awoke with a start to the raucous clatter of bugling and cheering coming from the imposing steel gray Marine Tower that loomed before her. For a second she thought that she was still dreaming, but the sight of the World Government flag flying high over the tower brought her back to the reality of her current predicament. She gave a hard tug at the rusty iron shackles that bound her wrists to a giant wooden pike planted firmly into the ground. The pike gave an inch, but only that. Already her wrists were raw and bloody from the effort, almost a nights worth in fact. By dawn she had decided to get some shut eye before giving it another go. She cursed herself for not being strong enough to break simple iron, only one of her many shortcomings. If she had her sword though, her _Heartsbane_, it would be a simple matter of course. 

A group of Marines marched out of the tower and into the stockade yard. At their head was a rat faced looking Marine Commander, all decked out in a resplendent uniform and tricorn hat. She could barely suppress a laugh at all the medals he wore, doubting he had even earned any of them. He approached Helen and flashed her a self important smile. Helen wondered how quickly that smile would disappear if she told him just who she really was, or more importantly who her father was. Her pride wouldn't allow it of course.

"Awake already?" he asked. "Too bad...you missed it." 

Helen gauged the distance between them, debating her chance of success at biting his pock marked nose off. "Missed what?" she asked innocently, batting her eyelashes. 

The arrogant Marine took a step towards her. "Why the Pirate Kings execution of course. It was quite a showstopper." 

Helen regarded this news blankly. Of course she had heard of the infamous Pirate King, as did everyone, but his life and even his death meant very little to her. Her dream wasn't to become the Pirate King, it was to become the worlds strongest swordsman. 

"Yes, in fact the show was so riveting I think I'd like to reenact it...starting with you. Your execution has been moved to tomorrow morning." 

The headbutt came out of nowhere. The Marine landed hard on his backside, clutching his face. Blood seeped between his fingers and he eyed her with a murderous rage. Now it was Helen's turn to smile. Instantly she was looking down the barrels of over a dozen rifles trained at her face. 

*"HOW DARE YOU!?" * he screamed at her in a shrill voice. 

"Be thankful you still have your nose you craven dog. You want to take my head off? Well you do it yourself then. If you're man enough that is," Helen declared defiantly. 

The Marine shot back to his feet and backhanded her across the face. A stinging blow that drew blood from the corner of her lip. "Oh I will...I will, and with that beauty of a sword you seem to covet so much."


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Marine Headquarters: Garnish Scythe​*
> The inviting shadow of dusk soon cast a dark veil over Garnish Scythe, one of the Marine's Headquarters. The only visble light that was present on the island is that of the stars and the moon. The small town that was built around the mid-sized Marine facility was now dormant and quiet, and they had a reason to be. One of the most dangerous men in the East Blue was captured, and knowing the character of the man in charge of Garnish Scythe, he'd soon be a figment of everyone's imagination. An old store owner glanced over at the Garnished Scythe as he finished the final preparations for closing his store down for the night. A large, steel fenced lined with barbed wire boxed the facility in. Garnish Scythe is the shape of a dome, much like a football field, with the Marine insignia imprinted across the building. Numerous Marine soldiers were stationed around the vicinity of the facility, rifles and swords brandished.
> 
> _"That'll teach that pirate."_ The old man said as he locked the door and started walking down the silent street wrapped in darkness. _"Huh?"_ The old man suddenly stopped in his tracks. _"Is that....whistling? Who's there?!"_ The old man lit a branch and waved it about. The faint whistling stopped......
> ...




*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Garnish Scythe HQ

Pazzo D. Morte*​
This was the place. It was surprisingly only a short sail from his home island, Garuga, which he ad recently visited for amusement and coin purposes. The night was young over the island, yet the sounds of activity still sounded from within. When you had a marine officer like Cerabal Goomba in command of everything that went on it was understandable that there was little time for rest. From what Pazzo had heard he was a strict man with no mercy. If he was not a marine he could have been a good crew member, but his love for the law was simply too disturbing. In any case the reason for coming to this law loving island was someone else entirely. A man of renown throughout East Blue as a rather dangerous character. The reason behind his capture was not yet known to the Ravenbeard Captain but surely they had ambushed him or caught him unaware. These marines, while tenacious, were nothing compared to the might of the Ravenbeard Pirates, and Ravenbeard Pirates to be. That is how Pazzo saw it anyway. The plan on bringing this pirate under his control was simple enough, simply walk in and take him, destroy anything in his path. Pazzo had been keeping his power on the low key for so long it was time to bring himself out to the world. To become Pirate King he would need to be famous. What would be more inspiring than coming out of the weakest Blue and bringing real terror to the World. One man had done that already. 

The small sailing boat that Pazzo had taken from Garuga gently came to peace on the islands dock. Casually the blackbearded pirate climbed onto the bowls of the ship dressed in a long black pirates jacket that reached his ankles. He also wore long gloves that came up to his elbows and various shirts under the jacket. He was dressed rather bulkily which actually assisted him when he was bound to take hits form his enemies. He was never any good at dodging enemy attacks. As he clambered onto the wooden dock a marine holding a rifle and lamp strode in his direction. The young man looked rather tired after being work on the nightshift for so long but none the less he approached the newcomer curiously. 
“Pretty late to just arriving? Small ship couldn’t have come far… Garuga maybe?” The reason for such a question was that word had already been spread of a pirate that caused a disturbance on the island and had escaped. The dark haired pirate would need to pick his swords carefully and take cautious steps. 
*“Gwhwhwhwaaa~ Shut the ‘ell up.”* And with that raised his right hand towards the marine and muttered under his breath, a large grin on his lips as he did. 
*“Sanshouuo Doku”* A large vine like sludge substance exploded from his grasp and plummeted into the marine. The man tried to yelp but before he could the poison slithered into his mouth and clogged up his throat. The dizziness from the toxins and the fact he could not breathe caused the marine to flail on the docks floor before finally succumbing to his end. Pazzo stepped over the man, snickering slightly. So much for the careful approach. Then again, that would not win over a man like Kindal. 

After some sneaking about the towns alley’s and causeways in search of the marine compound the Captain eventually stumbled upon it. Hidden in the shadows he peered over a large barbed fence to see a collection of marines drag a blonde haired man bound from the neck to the ankle across the open grounds until finally reaching the centre and sticking him there tied to a rope. The man seemed badly beaten and bloody but a certain spirit clearly had not been broken. A large smirk stuck to the corner of Pazzo’s lips as he clocked the man straight off.
*“Bingo.”* Inside the headquarter grounds the marine officer, Lieutenant Cerabal Goomba, stood at his magnificent height over all his men and the bound prisoner with a stern but arrogant expression over his features. As if he saw everyone around him as ants.
“Leave the punk out here tonight, tomorrow we’ll publicly execute him as an example to the rookies out there trying to make a name for themselves. I won’t have twerps running around my town doing whatever the hell they like!” The marines quickly saluted and agreed. 
“Yes Sir.” One said, with a long katana at his hip. One of the Dozen perhaps. “We’ll arrange for his execution tomorrow at 10am. If it pleases you.” Goomba grunted in reply, giving Kindal another frustrated glance. No matter what they did they could not break this man. As annoying as that was orders from above were to stop wasting time, so this seemed like the best solution. Tomorrow there would be one less pirate in the world. Satisfied Kindal was completely strapped to the pole without any way to escape he turned and returned to the headquarters interior along with some of his men, while others remained on watch. From outside Pazzo ran a hand over his pure black beard.
*“10am eh… that’s give me time for some meat and drink!”* He muttered to himself. Just like how he arrived the Captain slithered back into the shadows of the town in search of a pub or inn for a good meal and beer. 

_ 9:50am The Next Day…_

*“Eh… What!?”* Ravenbeard yelled out as he suddenly startled awake. The barkeeper on the other side of the counter suddenly lurched back in surprise holding his chest. Pazzo sat there with half a piece of meat stuck to his face while various other meats and drinks were scattered around him. He blinked a few times with a puzzled look on his face, leading the barkeeper to anxiously fill him in.
“Damn you’re crazy. You were literally eating and drinking everything we had and then just randomly fell asleep! I couldn’t wake you up for the life of me!” The man quickly patted his chest to relax. 
*“What time is it?!”* Pazzo said in an annoyed fashion. The barkeep gazed up to his clock on the wall.
“Uh… 9:50am.” The black coated pirate pulled the piece of meat from his face and let out an annoyed sigh before he pushed himself from his seat.
*“Fuckin’ overslept…”* Tiredly he scratched his side and waddled out of the inn. It was time to bring the first piece of the Ravenbeard puzzle together.* Kindal Clyne*.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 17, 2011)

*Blue,Bluer,Bluest ​*
*Ritou and GT started to walk next to each other. As they walked he thought to himself. (Withing being in the company of this man for less then 15 minutes I have found myself withing his party. I posses enough strength to snap his arm yet I did not. What compels me to follow him ? This is the first time a query has been out of my comprehension. I have spoken more to him then I have to anyone thus far. This man; is he the path to finding humanity ?)


"Hey man, what the heck are you doing staring off into space for !"
"I was not staring into space I was pondering a query." 
"Gazuntight"
" I did not sneeze I simpl-" 
"HERE we are !" 
"What is here ?" 

Ritou and GT stood before a dirty tavern, they could hear the cursing and smell the smoke that drifted to them from outside the bar.  


"It's a bar my robotic friend"
"Why are we here ?" 
"We are gonna celebrate the addition of my first crew mate and get me another one !" 
"But the consumption of alcohol paired with second hand smoke would be detrimental to both our livers and our respiratory systems"
By the time he finished Ritou had already entered.
"This will not end well......." GT followed him in with crossed arms. *


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 17, 2011)

*[Of Mer and Men]​*​
[ Near a Small South Blue Island Present Day~~]​
Transfixed on the approaching Dualscar Pirate Ship the Marine that was reporting to his direct officer overlooked a small quaint vessel that was less than fifteen minutes from docking, though it would never get the chance. The small ravaged, crippled ship was slowly taking on water, and the lone man at the helm held to the wheel with a shaky grasp. His eyes were glazed with fatigue and his once well-kept white beard now lay disheveled and tangled upon his breast. As sweat poured from his brow he took a long gaze to the horizon behind him before adjusting his bucketed explores hat so that he may mop the afore mentioned sweat away. A slightly perturbed and distressed look crossed his worn features, his eyes didn?t lie however. He sensed a rapid conclusion to his expedition, one that began so well a month earlier. Pulling a small recording Den den Mushi from a belted pocket, he pulls it to his mouth. ~

 ?I know not whom is listening to this, but for posterity of history and as a chronical of my greatest discovery I, James Edward Carver leave this account of the Exploration of the long forgotten Civilization of Cinco de Diablo.? Carver states with baited breath. The small snail shivered at the exasperation of his voice as it shook.  ?Some fifty or so years ago all the inhabitants of the small desert island mysteriously vanished without trace or reason. It is to this reason I have been exploring their ruins for the past 25 years. For records sake, the people; through translations of their texts; called themselves the Mer, or Us.? he continues as he weary eyes focus on the island he fretted he?d never make.  ?Most of my endeavors were for not, as the ruined villages and crumpled cities left little of what their inhabitants were about. We don?t even know what they did day to day as civilized contact was at a minimum when then island was still inhabited over fifty years ago?.. alas I am rambling and this is very important.? he states bitterly as he scolded himself. 

 ?At the end of the last expedition season last year, a young student of my found an entrance to an underground cave in what we believed to be the capitol building in the oasis city of Mournhold. Sealing the entrance to the cave was a warning written in a strange language even for the Mer a language that seemed older than even the Void Century with a seal I?ve never laid eyes on in my life.? He states as he recalls the expedition a year prior. They would have explored further then, but the unique weather patterns being on the edge of the Calm Belt and South Blue make terrible storms that can last for weeks.  ?Excited as we were we could not stay, then and there I made all in attendance to swear to never speak of this until we could come back and explore it further.?

[Cinco de Diablo, One Month Ago]​
 ?KRUZiiK JUN DO VOKUL, I wonder what that means?? Carver asks as he rubbed his hand across the ancient wooden blockade that barred their way. ?Dr. Carver, I still cannot find that seal in any of the books you had us bring along!? the young man that discovered the entrance the year before shouts as he runs up holding a large leather bound volume of royal symbols and signs.  ?Fear not child, I feel we are on the cusp of a great discovery, one that will predate everything we know!? Carter states with a wide grin as he stroked his beard.  ?Well, let?s say we break down this barrier shall we?? the Dr. asks as he motions for crowbar.

_ ?Little did I know that breaking down that wall would be the beginning of the end. But that is the past and sadly I can?t change it if I wanted too. The entrance was but a portion of the cave as we discovered, it seemed that this underground span the entirety of the island, and at first we thought it was yet another lost cause. But to our great astonishment we found and entire city that seemed to be pulled from the very surface world and furthermore it was linked to another of the island?s many oasis?.?_ 

?ZeeKUNiiKii?? one of the students asks as he rubs an ancient building?s surface.  ?Careful Thomas, these buildings look older than anything we?ve found on the surface, any careless motions can damage these priceless artifacts.? Dr. Carver warns as he catalogs some other findings he had made. Slowly they made their way from building to building as they went along.

_ ?Little did we know at the time that we were being watch and observed. We may have sensed something was off, if we weren?t so ecstatic over the discovery, like the buildings having being up kept even though the island has been abandoned for five decades or more.?_

 ?By Oda, I believe I?ve found the Rosetta Stone!? Carver exclaims picking up a scroll that seemed to depict Mer language alongside this much older text.  ?Quick Thomas, what was that word you found the other day?? Carver asks as he begins to scribble notes, ?Eh?? the boy asks as he turns from a pot he was examining with that strange seal. ?Uh? ZeeKUNiiKii??? he states hesitantly as he tries to recall the weird word.  ?Thank you.? Carver replies as he continues to scribble in his notebook, booth his attention is snapped from his journal as a scream cuts through the silence, startled he drops it and runs to where the scream came from. As his journal settles the pages lightly rustle and open to his latest entry, the translation: Skelweb 

_ ?Little did we know that would be the start of our nightmare, see KRUZiiK JUN DO VOKUL roughly translates to Ancient King or God of Evil, and the Mer worshiped a god they called D?egradar or D?Compose in our tongue. A being they often referenced as their dark or evil protector, and it seemed that we stumbled upon its lair??_

 ?Don?t look back Thomas, Marry is gone, we can do nothing for her now!? Carver exclaims as they dart thought the twisted tunnels of the underground. ?Hurry boy, we are almost back to Mournhold, and salvation!? Carver exclaims, but he received no answer as he burst through the opening into the large building. Looking back all he sees is darkness.  ?By Oda, if I only knew!? he shouts as he runs up the flights of stairs to the main entrance of the building.  ?Lets run boys! Don?t have the time to explain!? he shouts as he runs past several of the laborers he had hired. ?But sir, we?ve only have about half of what you found loaded!? one shouts back.  ?Leave it! I have no time to explaine!? the Dr. shouts back. 

[Off the Cost of the Island, Present]​
 ?And that is about the jest of the whole sordid affair.?  Carter states casting one look back to the horizon. Without a looking glass he couldn?t know he was being followed in by a Dualscar vessel, but that wouldn?t matter as the ratty vessel was on the verge of sinking.  ?I leave this for posterity and the recording of history, I in advance apologize for what horrors I stirred on Cinco de Diablo??? he is cut short as he hears the hull strain and crack.  ?Sorry friend, but the sea might get rough.? Carter states sliding the small snail in a waterproof container.  ?Sleep for now.? he states as he tosses the snail overboard. Moments later the ship almost explodes and slips below the surface of the South Blue. 

Five minutes later a small wake can be seen underneath the docks of the small island the KRUZiiK JUN DO VOKUL had arrived.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 17, 2011)

*Loguetown...*

Ritoru slammed his foot into the front door, ready to bust in and celebrate. However, doors in Elbaf are quite heavier and sturdier than those in the rest of the world. So the door ripped right off the hinges and went crashing into a table of pirates, sending them right through the wall. 

"My name is Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of the Eternal Flame Pirates!" GT followed him into the bar, acknowledging that he would most likely be hearing that phrase a lot, "And I'm looking for strong willed men to join my crew!"

The bar goers were all a gruff group, some were still in awe about the door, but most were just pissed off at the boy's gall, "I see you need time to think it over! Well then, give me and my first mate your finest ale!" he shouts to the bartender.

Many of the bar goers begin to burst into laughter.

"Can you believe this joker?"

"The Pirate King gets offed and everyone and their momma thinks they can fill his place!"

"Your damn right I'm gona' fill his place! I'm gona' be the one to find One Piece! Just you wait!" he says before downing his glass, *"I will be the Pirate King!"* he shouts, defiantly while slamming his glass onto the bar, destroying the entire structure as he does so. "Another round for my first mate! And you should really invest in sturdier equipment!" Many of the bar goers begin to rise from their seats.

"This punk's causin' a lot of ruckus..."

"He's got quite the mouth on em' too. I think we need to teach dis rookie a lesson..." one of them approaches Ritoru from behind and taps on his shoulder, "Oh, someone finally decided to join-" but as he turns he receives a punch right to the face, but he catches it with his forehead, completely unfazed.

"Not a fan of cowardly tactics like that, so I'm afraid you can't join my crew," the man scoffs, "Like I wanted to- OOOOF!" he shouts as he receives a punch to the gut that sends him soaring.

"Mr. Tough guy eh?" all of the bar goers begin to rise, cracking their knuckles and grabbing their weapons, "So you're all interested in joining after all! Ok than, who can cook? Navigate? Any doctors?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2011)

Breakwell Island- Devil's Falls

The chill in the air had frozen the famed Water fall that stood over the village. A towering icey skyscraper looked over the village. The sheet of ice it created was now probably a mile long, Though most didn't care for the ice. The waterfall had gotten the name Devil's Falls from the red sand that could be found in the water, giving it a dark red color. It took many filtering sessions before one could drink the water and now all the village has is the giant red wall, looming over them... As if hell had frozen over in this large city.

"It's beautiful isn't it!" A man dressed in a black and white striped jacket calls out, placing his hand on the shoulder of another man, hidden under a blue silk robe. "It's like frozen fire!" The man laughed and pat the other man on the back. "We'll call it, The Battle that could only happen when hell froze!" He chuckled once more and grinned. "You are going to win, AREN'T You Thomas?" 

Beneath the blue robe was a green eyed man with dark brown hair. Currently he wore no shirt, only a pair of boxing gloves around his neck and a pair of blue silk boxing shorts. "You know i'm going to win, so why bother asking me that?" Thomas slowly stood up, His slender frame made him perfect for this match. "Bahahaha! I can't believe it, you outweigh that beast of a man in there! Where do you put all your weight? Bwahahahaha!" The stripped suited man laughed.

"Ben, Leave me alone." Thomas stepped through the door. "Tch, Fuckin brat. I've done everything for that boy... He best do everything for me." Ben stared outside the window of the changing room they had been in. Looking at the falls. "In three hundred years, It's never been cold enough to freeze the falls... Just what kind of omen is this." 

A few moments later-

A massive crowed has gathered inside the stadium, The ring at the center was comparable to a piece of paper to those at the highest and farthest row of seats. But everyone had come to see this show. Thousands cheer, split between Thomas and his opponent, Brickland The Bear Harver. "LADIES!!! AND GENTLEMAN!!!" The announcer stepped onto the ring, There had been special adjustments made to it, it was much thicker and the ropes stood an extra four tall to make sure they came up to the bears waist. "It seems they even expanded the damn thing just so it could fit him comfortably." 

Ben was rubbing Thomas' shoulders. "Yeah, i can feel the padding is thicker too... the ring is solid now as well. I'm not used to fighting in this kind of environment, it's too soft. Am i at the advantage or disadvantage here Ben?" Ben just shook his head, his graying goatee contrasting with his red hair. "Look, Just kick his ass like you always do alright? Send that bastard flying with a punch!" 

"IN THE RED CORNER!!! THE CHAMPION!!!!!! BRICKLAND "THE BEAR" HARVER! Weighing in at well over 700 lbs!!!" A massive man in the corner opposite to Thomas stood up, towering over the announcer as he threw off his massive red coat. "BWAHAHAHAHA! BRING IT LITTLE MAN!" Brickland was about twice as tall as Thomas, around 12'2, his body nearly three times as wide, but there wasn't an ounce of fat on the man. His body was nothing but rock hard shining muscle. 

Brickland continued to laugh at Thomas as women came and oiled his chest. "Isn't that cheating?" Thomas asked. "Regulations state that water can be applied to cool a person down!" The announcer shouts. "Yeah, water." Thomas shook his head. "Doesn't matter." The announcer then cleared his throat. "And now, in the blue corner, weighing in at 718 lbs... Wait..." He looked over at Thomas. "That doesn't seem right..." "It's accurate!!!" Ben shouts. "Whatever, it's on the card. THOMAS BRINSTIN!" Thomas stood up and threw off his cloak, revealing his blue boxing shorts and blue gloves. 

"BWAHAHAHA SO TINY!" Brickland laughs. "Indeed~" The women oiling him chuckle. "Least i don't smell like a bear." Thomas comments, stepping towards the center of the ring, putting his gloves on and tying them off himself. "Give me!" Brickland holds out his hands, the women quickly put his gloves on and tie them off for him. "Bwahahah bring it tiny man!" 

The bell rings, Thomas and Brickland knock gloves and get into stance. "Bwahahaha! You come up to my crotch little man! How do you expect to get any legal hits in!?" This had been Bricklands strategy for years, his size made it so many of his opponents were fat or large, but most of them still had trouble scoring legal hits on him. 

"Like this." Thomas ran for the ropes and took a leap into them. "Come at me fat man." The rope snaps back and launches Thomas at Brickland. "BWAHAHAHAHA! COME ON LITTLE MAN!!!" Brickland throws his fist forward, Thomas' left arm connects with it. "Transfer." He whispers to himself, Brickland feels his arm stop mid punch as Thomas keeps coming at him. "Transfer all my momentum to my fist." BLAM!!!!!!! The punch connect dead center on Bricklands forehead, sending the fat man flying backwards over the ropes and into his cheering crowd. 

"Is... Is he capable of continuing the fight today!?" The announcer shouts, medics quickly run over to the unconscious fighter and shake their heads. "He's completely out! There is no possible way to wake him up right now!" The announcer blinked. "A... A KO in the first round!? Not only that, in the first minute of the fight!?" "OI!!!! ANNOUNCE THE WINNER!!!!" Ben shouts from the ropes, sticking halfway through the third and fourth rope. "The... The winner, by knockout... Thomas Brinstin...." the announcer calls, Lifting up Thomas's arm.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2011)

*VAN SLAYER*

I?m a pirate after all​
*"Hey! stop right there you brat!!"* a shout coming from among the big crowd at the commercial district of one of the biggest towns of Blair Island. People buying all sorts of different things from food and clothes to even weapons, everything could be bought at the place. "Stop the little rat, we can?t let him go away with our money, the boss will kill us!"  another yell was heard among the multitude. In the spotlight, a group of five men in suits following an unidentified thief, the anger and frustration in their faces for apparently being fooled by someone they call a brat was pretty notorious in their faces. By their looks a bunch of thugs who thought they would look good wearing suits despite the fact that they had no class, members of the little mafia controlling the town.

" Heheh idiots shall be idiots, This money isn?t yours, it belongs to the kids of the orphanage you deceived! "now appearing at last, a lively young man; his spiky brown hair moving wildly because of the speed he was running at, wearing gray jeans, a dark bronw shirt and a brown jacket together with some rings and a bandana tied to his right hand which was holding a bag full of money while displaying a confident smile." You should have thought it better before trying to be smart with my little friends!! " he said finally coming out of the crowd and speeding the pace even more.  

It was not long before the same guy arrived to a big red house, as big as a church he could say. At the door of the building a bunch of kids waiting for him, some of them still crying while others just waiting patiently." Guys, Look!! It?s Van! " one of them said; the eyes of the children looked over the path leading towards the orphanage" Yo! "the young man said, greeting his friends with a smirk in his face"Van, it went well right?"the kid, who announced Van?s presence before, asked while getting near of the "thief".  

" Yep! It was a piece of cake! " he announced as all the children ran towards him to give thanks. Apparently the owner of the orphanage was sick and the medicine was quite expensive so the thugs deceived them and gave them some half-assed medicine that just made the disease worse. " You see? I told ya that big brother could do it!!"the child spoke " Don?t worry, don?t worry, it was nothing for someone as awesome and cool like me "he said praising himself this time around but the moment was interrupted by the same men of before. 

" OI!!! Damn brat you think you can do as you please in our territory and leave unpunished?! give us that money back if you don?t want to get troubles!!" a bald man of the group said, scaring the kids who immediately hid behind Slayer.

Van thought about it for second before answering frankly" yeah.... not happening "he said moving his hand as if what the other guy said was just a non-sense." You son of a bitch! " the bald man spout as he and the rest of criminals took out their guns. Van?s smirk just became bigger as he quickly drew a gun which was tied to his leg and shot at the ground. Immediately after the bullet touched the ground, it jumped and hit the pistol of the bald gangster, then the same bullet fell and as soon as it hit the ground, it jumped to get rid of another gun. the same happened with the rest.

" You, who the..."but he wa sinterrupted by the spiky-haired guy" You wanna know who is this fantastic and manly person standing in front of you? Well i think I can give you that pleasure. My name is *Van Slayer*, the soon to be recognized as the Best gunner, gunslinger and sniper of the entire world!" he said proudly while pointing at himself with his thumb. Without saying a word the men ran away."Good, that is how it should be! Run for your lives, mortals!"he spoke before laughing out loud.  
-------------------------------
*Three hours later*

" Do you really have to go?"the kid asked, containing his tears" Of course, there is a big world out there waiting for me, I can?t stay still in one place for too long. The adventures, strong enemies, fame and hot babes are awaiting my arrival!!!"with that Van left the island he arrived 5 days ago and where he made many friends, on a little boat he took with him when he started his adventure three weeks ago. 

*" Oi.... 1/4 of our money is gone"* one of the kids said"Uh? he said he got everything, didn?t he?"now a blond girl said" Didn?t you said he could take some? I told him to do it because he said he asked you all"he said. Silence became present among the group as the realized what was going on.

" AH!!!! That jerk took our money!! "the girl shouted as all of the children started to jeer and shout some insults at Van, insults that later became a big *" COME BACK WHENEVER YOU WANT!!! "*.

" Heheheh, I?m a pirate after all"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 17, 2011)

*2 Pirates, 6 Burgers, 1 Psycopath.​*

*

"O man I knew I shouldn't have eaten that 6 Patty deepfryburger topped with  chili and cheese." (Didn't you eat two ?) "......I was hungry" (Fat-ass) We return to Trade sitting on the toilet. He has been *ahem*   relieving himself for some time now, around 45 minutes. By this time his potential chef has just washed up on the coast of the island and his enemies have almost arrived.  

"Well I think we are just about done here" (Finally. Can we get some damn action now ?!) "Maybe but I think that'll probably start in the next post" (Lame) As he walked out of the bathroom it had seemed the whole bar had passed out. This was not the result of haki, no this was an even more powerful energy. The stench of a 5 pounds of digested meat and cheese, he didn't even spray the bathroom afterwards or turn the ceiling fan on ! He walked out of the bar and stretched out and yelled.

"Ahh I feel ten pounds lighter ! How about a little exercise ?!" He climbed up to the top of the bar and started to hop from roof top to roof top, laughing and having fun. Trade was as happy as he'd been for a while, when he was in the Dualscar pirates he was made to do horrible things. There is no chance of him getting that childhood back; but he could still try to enjoy life in the present. His running stopped once he got to the coast. He saw a beached fishman that looked stranger then the normal ones, and that was saying something. He looked injured, bad. He was surrounded by gawkers saying horrible things about him not trying to help him. 

He jumped down and ran to the beach and pushed the on lookers aside.  You dumb asses, don't you see that this  guy is on the end of his rope !" For the first time in a while Trade got serious, he hates to see people suffer that's the thing that gets him the angriest.   "What the hell are you doing just looking !""But he's a fishman and a weird lookin one at that." Said an elderly man "Shut up you stupid hilly-billy a few years ago I would have shot you in the face for sayin something like that. He's living and breathing just like the rest of us ! Who the fuck are you to judge him ?" The crowd gasped. A kid saying things like this to an older man at that ? It was crazy. But they could see he was genuine, the man swallowed hard. "Well what do you want us to do ?" Trade clammed himself down once he noticed the fishman  was breathing. "Uhh I don't know get a doctor you oldfart." A random person chimed in   "I know the town doctor she's not that far away. "Well go get her !" 

"No time" The fishman said starting to regain consciousness. "This town is about to be attacked ." "My injuries will heal." Trade was relived. "They had  a symbol it was a smiling face with two overlapping X's" Trade suddenly grew white underneath his mask. "The dualscar pirates......"*


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 17, 2011)

Hisame smirked at the blue-haired pirates entrance. The fellow reminded Hisame of a pirate he met long ago when he was younger. His friend, the cyborg, seemed out of place though. Never in his life has Hisame seen such advanced technology. Just looking at the odd duo he knew that they were special.

Before Hisame could take another sip of the ale, the pirate inadvertently started a riot. Most, if not all the bar goers began to fight; throwing punches, shooting guns, and drawing their swords. The passed out drunked lout that Hisame was drinking the left over ale from, began to stir and awaken from all the commotion. The stupid drunk then sent a punch towards Hisame; he quickly dodged it and slammed the cup down on the man's head, he passing back out.

Apparently, the drunk had friends, and started towards Hisame. Grabbing his sword, he sent a powerful slash; hitting three of them straight through the wall into the alley. The rest of them started to back away, but realizing that they still outnumbered him began to circle around Hisame. 

Making eye contact with all of them, he smiled. "You sure about this?" As if on cue, they all charged towards him. Quickly, Hisame swung his sword in a huge circle; taking out the whole group. Hisame then strapped his sword on to his back. Looking at the fallen group of louts, satisfied that he didn't kill them. He then grabbed a mug off the floor and walked over to one of the taps, filling the mug full of rum. Since the bar was in an upheaval, he didn't have to worry about paying. He then grabbed a chair and began to drink.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 17, 2011)

Breakwell Island - Devil's Falls: A top the Waterfall.

It always had to be the damn stairs didn't it, Kaizer felt like he had climbed a million of the bloody things before he finally got where he needed to go, on top of this bloody red waterfall and away from the people down below. He could swear that their cheering for that upcoming boxing match was still ringing in his ears, but at least he managed to escape the public, no one would think to come LOOKING for him up here anyways. He pulled out a container of water and gave a drink to each of his bulldogs who had become very thirsty climbing all those stairs to the time of this frozen waterfall, ?Maybe once I get some peace and quiet, I'll go back down into the town and see what's going on.? Kaizer pulled out his book and flipped it open to begin to read. Of course he couldn't sit down on top of this giant frozen block of ice for fear of sliding off of it on his ass and either paralyzing himself or worse dying the moment he hit the ground. Kaizer sighed a little bit, that boxing match probably wouldn't last very long, so he would just sit here reading and then go back down once he assumed it was over.

Unfortunately for Kaizer his bad habit would soon take over, which meant he would spend a much longer time on the waterfall than he needed to in order for the match to be over, mostly thanks to his need to study things had he never seen before, and so he closed the book, and began slowly walking across the frozen waterfall, or for a more correct term gliding across the damn thing because ice happened to be slippery as hell. Fortunately his feet were so nimble that this was one of the few things that didn't scare him, ?How quaint Kaizer, you can be scared by a blink, but gliding across a massive waterfall multiple stories above the town doesn't bother you at all.? Kaizer looked down at the waterfall below him, and took note of it's particular red color, now he understood why the place had been given the name Devil's Falls, well to be more precise he understood that the moment he entered the town, he just didn't have time to think about it until he made it back to the top where the waterfall happened to be.

?Damn I forgot to leave the bulldogs food behind before I started gliding across this.? Kaizer sighed, ?They'll be find, they know how to forage the place for food while I'm gone, and they can track me by scent in order to find me again.? Kaizer smirked to himself, he figured this would actually be a pretty fun experience, he'd take the more than likely thirty minute long trek to go across the entire waterfall, and then he would head back into the village, and find a way off this island so he didn't have to deal with the people on it. That seemed like a pretty good deal to him, he could stay away from the people, and thus he wouldn't have to be so damn spooked all the time, or at least that was the plan anyways assuming something so extraordinary only a rumored Devil Fruit user could cause didn't happen while he was on the waterfall, ?Nah, there's no way something like that could ever happen.?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 17, 2011)

*Ravenbeard Pirates - Garnish Scythe

9:50 a.m.*

Marine HQ: Garnish Scythe opened the doors of their lawful facility to the citizens on the island to witness the execution of Kindal Clyne, the man that is known throughout the East Blue for creating terror on any island he encountered. Usually, the execution of a criminal would never be so publically broadcast, but this man was an exception. Executing Kindal publically will solidify the people's trust in the Marines, and most importantly, the World Government. Along with that, Goomba may be up for a promotion for overseeing the operation, something he's looking forward to without a doubt.

*9:52 a.m.*

The anxious crowd steadily gathered into the huge dome of an HQ as if they were going to watch the olympics. They looked around in wonderment at the facility while they walked through. This is the first time anyone on the island, besides the Marines, have laid eyes on the Marine HQ. Marines were stationed throughout the facility to control any unruly citizens or potential pirates that might want to ruin this glorious day. Necks and heads turned and strained as people tried to catch a glimpse of of Kindal before he met his fate.

*9:54 a.m.*

The twelve swordsmen of Garnish encirled Kindal with their katanas at the ready. The twelve of them looked quite opposing together, adding to the thick atmosphere that could be cut by a butter knife. They trained their vision on Kindal, analyzing his every move and facial expression. They were surprised to find that Kindal was still grinning......and whistling. Too bad they can't do anything till' 10:00.

*9:56 a.m.*

Cerabal Goomba strode into the room with an air of arrogance in his wake. The crowd burst into an uproar of cheers at the sight of the Garnish Scythe leader. Goomba took multiple bows before the crowd as if he's done something already. Even the 12 Swordsmen of Garnish clapped at the sight of their boss. Goomba walked up to Kindal and looked him straight in the eyes. "You see that? This is the difference between a scum criminal like you and a hero like me!"

Kindal perked his lips towards Goomba and whistled a shrill tune in Goomba's face that caused him to fall back in pain, clenching his ears.

*9:59 a.m.*

One minute before Kindal Clyne's life would end. Goomba stood with his hand held in the air, ready to lower it the second the clock struck ten. The twelve swordsmen of Garnish were almost shaking with excitement as they prepared to chop the criminal to pieces. The crowd held their breath causing a great silence while the clock continued to tick. 

This is the end.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2011)

_*Loguetown...*_
It all was over in a flash of steel, so fast and bloodless that it was almost impossible to believe. Annie stared dourly at the execution platform. As all the wannabe pirates flooded out of the square with adventure on their minds, all she could do was stand there in wonderment. "Is that all?" she muttered in a disappointed voice, as if expecting Roger's headless body to spring back to life and kick the Fleet Admiral square in the ass. 

Out of nowhere a giant gorilla of a Marine shoved her out of the way. Annie sprawled to her knees and glared at the big galoot. He was about as ugly as a gorilla too. *"Watch it girl. Future Admiral over here!"* the Marine barked as he stomped away, looking like he was just about ready to punch a hole through someone's face.

Annie flashed him the universal sign for peace and love as he disappeared into one of the many side streets. She debated following him and putting a bullet in one of his kneecaps, maybe both, but quickly thought better of it with all the Marines on the prowl. It was then that a hand appeared in front of her. 

"You okay?" a voice asked. 

Annie took the hand and bounced back to her feet. "Thanks..." she replied, regarding the man standing in front of her. He looked to be in his early twenties, tall and with a unique triple scar running vertically down his left eye. He wore a beat up straw hat over an unruly mop of flaming red hair. 

"I'm looking to start a crew," he said. 

Annie laughed. "You and everyone's mother." 

He nodded at the gleaming silver revolvers holstered to her hips. "I could use someone who's handy with a gun. My name's-" 

Annie patted the man on the shoulder and shook her head. "Pro tip, lose the straw hat fella. No one's gonna take you seriously with that thing." She offered him a wink before making her way out of the square, hoping she could find a real crew to join. One that would take her to where she needed to go.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 17, 2011)

*The Eternal Flame Pirates*

Ritoru ducked under punches and sword swings with a look of joy on his face, "A real bar fight! Chikara told me all about these, and they're waaaay more fun than he made them out to be!" he says to himself as he slides under a sword slice, "Well then again, its probably because he could just end them by stepping on the bar."

He leaps over towards is first mate who has just thrown a man into two other attackers, "Isn' this great GT!" he says, pulling out a mug of rum for the cyborg, "Have a drink!"

"I don't see how that beverage will provide any assistance in this situation," he then looks back to Ritoru, "But if it will assist in my understanding..." he takes the cup from his pleased captain and downs it as he delivers a punch to an attacking pirate without looking. 

"That's the spirit!" he then turns his attention towards a fish man who just took out a group of pirates with one mighty swing of his bone sword, "Ooooooooh! Now he's got the fighting spirit I'm looking for!"

He leaps behind the swordsman as he cuts down another attacker, "Hello there my blue friend," surprised, the fishman turns around and swings, Ritoru narrowly managing to avoid losing his head. 

"My name is Ritoru, I like your...Tooth!" he says pointing at his weapon, "And especially the damage you can do with it! How about joining my pirate crew blue man?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2011)

The Stadium of Devil's Falls-

"Interesting." Akuma sat back in his seat at the top of the stadium as Thomas was claimed the victor. "I like that guy, he should join my crew." Akuma nodded and leaped down from his seat. "OI! YOU!" Akuma lands on the unconscious giant man's stomach. "Join my crew!" Akuma demands, pointing his finger at him. "Eh... How did you get in here!? Swords are not allowed in this building!" The announcer shouts. "Eh? They aren't?" Akuma blinked. "Well, My apologies." 
 
Akuma stepped off the massive man and coughed. "YOU! BOXER! JOIN MY CREW!" Thomas looked down at Akuma and shook his head. "Like hell." With that, he stepped out of the ring and headed towards the changing room. "OI! I WONT TAKE NO FOR AN ANSWER!" Akuma leaped into the right and jumped out over Thomas. "Join my crew!!!" 

"Tch, Crazy bastard." Thomas cocked his fist back and turned to punch Akuma. "Bear Punch!" Thomas's fist felt like it connected with Akuma, but the man didn't go flying. "Hehe, nice punch." Akuma managed to pull his blade in time to block the attack. "You crazy bastard." Thomas cocked his fist back. "I WONT JOIN YOU!" As he went to throw another punch, Akuma turns to the side and throws his leg out, tripping Thomas. "Come on now... Join my crew." 

"Urgh... The hell is this guy!?" Thomas though to himself, how was he able to keep up with him!? "I guess I'll have to get serious!" Thomas charged forward, Akuma merely grinned and threw a punch of his own, the two colliding in the air and causing a minor shockwave that resonated in a three foot circle around them. "The hell kind of power does this man have...?" Thomas transferred the damage his arm would have suffered to the floor beneath him, the crack went across the floor much further than it should have... "Twenty seven boards... Just what kind of punch did he use?" 

"Hey you're pretty good." Akuma pulled his arm back, rubbing his wrist. "Come on, Join my crew!" Thomas just shook his head to come back from the shock. "No!" "Then make me a deal!" Akuma smirked, his deals were fun to him. "What?" Akuma stood before Thomas. "If i can beat you in a fight, You have to agree to join my crew!" Suddenly, the stadium burst out in laughter. "YOU THINK YOU CAN BEAT THE GREATEST BOXER IN NORTH BLUE!?" 

"You're just a punk! Come back when you've trained a hundred years!" The stadium continued to laugh, but Thomas nodded. "Fine, If you can beat me, I'll join your crew." Akuma held out his time. "Right then, If i beat you during a battle, You'll join me!" Thomas just sighed. "Yes. We already agreed to this." Akuma nodded. "Excellent!" BOOM!!!! Suddenly, an explosion rings out from the town. "Cause there's kind of this group of pirates that want to kill me!" 

The two men and most the stadium rush outside to see a group of pirates rolling cannons through town. "WHERE ARE YOU BASTARD!!! I'M UNFROZEN NOW!!!" The dread pirate Needle Noggin shouts from atop a rolling platform ten feet tall. "Tch, what the hell!? This is your problem, you go take care of it and then we'll fight." Akuma sighed and his lip began to tremble. "But, your town is being destroyed...." 

Thomas' eye twitched and his fists clenched. "Fine, But i'm only going to beat up the ones with the cannons!" Akuma nodded. "Yay! Come on!" The two run off, rushing towards the group of pirates. "Sir! It seems that the pirate you were looking for is here!" One of the pirates points Akuma out to Needle Noggin. 

"FIRE!!! FIRE THE CANNONS AT HIM!!!" The crew all nod and begin to turn the cannons towards Akuma. "I've got this covered!" Thomas dashes past Akuma and leaps into the air. "STOP BLOWING UP THE TOWN!!!" With that, Thomas falls down upon one of the pirates, throwing a punch into another and knocking out the seven men commanding the cannons. "Now I'm done!" Akuma simply smirked. "Seven out of thirty huh?" Drawing his blade, Akuma slashed at the cannons. "Wood Cutter!!!" With seven quick slashes he breaks the wheels on the cannons, causing them to fall to the ground. 

"FIRE YOUR GUNS YOU IDIOTS!!! FIRE!! FIRE!!!!" Needle Noggin jumps up and down atop his platform. "Right! FIR-" Before the second can finish his sentence Akuma cuts him down. "YOU IDIOTS!!! SHOOT HIM!!!!" "R...Right!" the men quickly begin aiming their rifles at Akuma. "Really? Come on now boys..." Akuma's skin began to change shapes, his black hair expanding down his body as it doubled in size, his chest coated with brown fur, his body resembling that of a humanoid rottweiler.

"He's.... HE'S NOT HUMAN!!!!!" The men dropped their rifles and begin to run, but Akuma wouldn't let them get away. "Don't run away on me!!!" Akuma charges forward, knocking down the remaining men and throwing them into various objects, a barrel, a cart, a house, a tank of alcohol and even a few piles of hay and straw. 

"What happened you fools! WHY DID YOU LET HIM WIN!!! HE'S NOT THAT BIG! LOOK AT ME!! I AM FAR MORE COMMANDING!!!" the short man screams. "Friend of yours i presume?" Thomas asks, "Sure.." Akuma slowly shrinks back to normal size. "You could say that." He chuckled, rubbing the back of his head. "Whatever.. just finish him quick." Akuma nodded. "If you insist..." With that, the pirate captain cut one of the legs of the platform off, causing it to tip over. "WAIT!!! STOP THIS!!! I AM THE DREAD NEEDLE NOGGIN!!!" 

The short man shouts, holding onto the platform for dear life. "And two." Akuma cuts the other leg, watching the wood shred a little as it hits the ground and breaks under needle noggins weight. "Nnngh PUT ME DOWN!!!" Needle noggin shouts, Akuma smirks a bit and transforms back into hybrid mode. "Let's play darts!!!" Akuma turned to the waterfall, no more than a few yards from them now and chucks the pirate at it.

"THIS ISN'T FAAAAIIIRRRR!!!!" Needle noggin shouts, his helmet stabbing into the frozen waterfall and sticking him there. "LET ME DOWN!!!!!" Akuma reverts back and chuckles a bit. "That was fun." Thomas just shook his head. "Whatever, you ready to fight now?" Akuma looked at Thomas a little confused. "Eh? Why?" He asked, tilting his head to the side. "Our deal!" Akuma nodded. "What about it?"
 
"TO SEE IF I JOIN YOUR CREW!" Akuma shook his head. "Nah, don't need to anymore, i won." "What the hell are you talking about!" Thomas questioned. "I said, If i beat you in a battle and you agreed. Look around you, I took out 23 guys AND the captain, you took out seven. I beat you." Thomas wanted to yell, he wanted to scream... but Thomas was a man of his word and he realized something just then. "I was out smarted by an idiot... I have to join his crew...."
 
"Glad you see it my way!" With that Akuma slaps Thomas on the back. "Welcome to my ship, FIRST mate." "You're the devil, you know that?" As Thomas finishes his sentence, the entire village hears a cracking sound. "What the hell was that?" Looking up at the wall of ice, it slowly began to crack and break off. "O...Oh god...." The people of the town immediately fled the area as massive chunks of ice fell from the sky down onto them. "DONT LEAVE ME HERE!!!!" Neeldle noggin shouts, falling from the waterfall and getting stuck upside down in the frozen river below.


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 17, 2011)

"Blue man!?" Hisame then stabbed his giant tooth-like sword straight into the ground, and gulped down the rest of his rum; then throwing the empty mug straight at a man's head, knocking him out cold. "You know what, sure! I can even guide you all the way up to Fishman Island if you want." Hisame then noticed the young woman try and talk to Ritoru, but he was cut off from saying anything.

 "Everyone freeze! By order of the World Government, I order all of you to stop your fighting and come with us!" 

Turning his head, Hisame saw about 15 marines all pointing their guns into the crowd. "The name is Hisame by the way. Ready to head out Captain?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2011)

*Firework Pirates*
_Arc I: Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
Kent whistled to himself as he walked the streets of the totally unremarkable little town he found himself in. 

"Man...this is boring. Where's the adventure?"

He had already started a riot, what else was there to do? Maybe he should've just kept fighting. There were more strong people there than there were here anyway. He frowned and rubbed his hands together, trying to figure out what he should do. "I need to get to the Grand Line," he said finally, snapping his fingers. "There are plenty of strong people there. I'll bet there are enough strong people their to keep me occupied for like...three weeks!" He pumped his fist in anticipation. "It's settled then. To the Grand Line!" He quickly turned around, attempting to head back towards the docks and try to buy a boat, but as he turned his shoulder knocked against someone else's.

Kent stopped suddenly. It was said that true warriors could sense the presence of a person like themselves, and for the first time in his life Kent was positive he was standing face to face with a person like himself.

The boy was about Kent's height, with red hair and golden eyes. He wore an ensemble that was completely unfit for the chilly weather of North Blue, but seemed unbothered by the cold. "You!" Kent shouted, pointing his finger at the boy in an accusatory manner. "Are STRONG!" He clenched his fist and grinned, gathering up a firework beneath the skin of his knuckles. "FIGHT ME! Boom Boom Punch!"

And then he punched the boy across the face.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "THIS ISN'T FAAAAIIIRRRR!!!!" Needle noggin shouts, his helmet stabbing into the frozen waterfall and sticking him there. "LET ME DOWN!!!!!" Akuma reverts back and chuckles a bit. "That was fun." Thomas just shook his head. "Whatever, you ready to fight now?" Akuma looked at Thomas a little confused. "Eh? Why?" He asked, tilting his head to the side. "Our deal!" Akuma nodded. "What about it?"
> 
> "TO SEE IF I JOIN YOUR CREW!" Akuma shook his head. "Nah, don't need to anymore, i won." "What the hell are you talking about!" Thomas questioned. "I said, If i beat you in a battle and you agreed. Look around you, I took out 23 guys AND the captain, you took out seven. I beat you." Thomas wanted to yell, he wanted to scream... but Thomas was a man of his word and he realized something just then. "I was out smarted by an idiot... I have to join his crew...."
> 
> "Glad you see it my way!" With that Akuma slaps Thomas on the back. "Welcome to my ship, FIRST mate." "You're the devil, you know that?" As Thomas finishes his sentence, the entire village hears a cracking sound. "What the hell was that?" Looking up at the wall of ice, it slowly began to crack and break off. "O...Oh god...." The people of the town immediately fled the area as massive chunks of ice fell from the sky down onto them. "DONT LEAVE ME HERE!!!!" Neeldle noggin shouts, falling from the waterfall and getting stuck upside down in the frozen river below.



Kaizer had already been making the trek back towards the stair ways, he had covered more than half the distance back in a slightly shorter time than he had covered the first half, although he had nearly fallen off at the edge since he had to recorrect himself. Balancing himself proved to be slightly troublesome, however he was able to accomplish this feat by moving rather slowly and concentrating slowly on guiding towards the stairs. He could see his dogs on the stairs even though he was still pretty far away from them, however something even more dazzling would happen to catch his attention. He barely had time to notice the audiable noise before he heard a crash into thewaterfall, as if someone had been thrown into the damn thing by a person, but that would be pretty freaking impossible, wouldn't it? Kaizer despite how freaked he had been by that sound, managed to look over the waterfall to see that a person had indeed been tossed into it. He couldn't make out the size of the person from his height, but he wouldn't have the time to do that anyways, because what happened next made him let out a high pitch shrill almost like a mix between a banshee and a baby crying, something that could be heard for miles on end, but probably not loud enough to be heard in the town below.

Kaizer barely has time to pull out his threads as the waterfall cracks underneath him, acting only on instinct as he begins to fall, and he manages to use his threads to slam into the ice, and hang himself on for dear life, although he slowly begins to slip down the ice, ?WILL SOMEONE HELP ME?!? Kaizer manages to scream, again based on instinct, this is not his rational mind talking at all, he's completely acting on instinct because otherwise his body would be completely paralyzed with fear, and he would have already fallen to a harsh deaths. The bulldogs are now barking loudly, all except for one of them, who is making his way down towards the village to try and get help. Kaizer lets out another scream for help, unaware that the people below probably can't hear him, but Max intends to make sure that the people are able to see that someone is in fact about to fall to his death, and to that end he runs up to both Akuma and Thomas barking, trying to get them to follow him towards the mountain, unaware that at least one out of the two in the group is actually an idiot.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 18, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Ravenbeard Pirates - Garnish Scythe
> 
> 9:50 a.m.*
> 
> ...




*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Garnish Scythe Headquarters

Pazzo D. Morte​*










​
*“GWHWHWHWHWAAAA!”* Echoed through the crowd at exactly 9:59am. The sudden explosion of laughter in such a tense moment caused the civilians to almost collapse in disbelief while Goomba stuttered in giving the final card and was forced to dash his eye sight towards whoever would ruin such a magnificent moment. The innocents quickly dashed aside to avoid his terrifying gaze until eventually a huge path was made leading to a dark haired, raven bearded man in a black pirate coat in a gold trim. Both the mans hands were raised into the air as a massive smile sat confidently on his lips, his brow heavy and eyes a way that could only be considered crazy. The marine officer gritted his teeth so violently grains chipped off and dropped at his feet, while the rest of the marine soldiers quickly prepared their rifles. The swordsmen however were so confident in their leaders control and strength they held their position. 
“Who DARES interrupted my giving of orders!? Speak your name!” A vein pumped in his forehead, he could barely contain his anger. The tan skinned man stopped as he reached the front of the crowd and gave his lips a good lick with his tongue.
*“Just a concerned citizen. Concerned that a bunch of trash like you are about to kill someone like Kindal Clyne. Ya see- Guh!” *

Before he could finish his sentence Goomba shot forwards so quickly he moved like a blur and slammed his fist into Pazzo. The impact sent the pirate spinning through the air like a spinning top into the wall of the headquarters, disappearing into a heap of rubble. The officer grunted and pumped his boxing gloves together.
“Shut your hole. We’ll deal with you after, so lay there quietly.” Before Goomba could turn back to the execution at hand, movement in the rubble snatched his attention. Ever so slowly Pazzo climbed out on the ruins with blood trickling down his chin, but a massive grin stretched over his face.
*“Oh, it hurts, it hurts.” *He joked as he patted himself down. The marines and civilians looked on in disbelief that anyone could take a punch from that man and live, let alone laugh it off. He vein in the officers’ forehead exploded as he fired towards the pirate in a fit of anger, he would called Justice Rage, and slammed his unbelievable punch straight into the mans’ chest which this time caused him to slide back across the ground, and not go flying back.
“The hell…” Goomba muttered in shock. Pazzo chuckled darkly as he ran his gloved hand over his mouth to wipe away some more blood.
*“Used to it now. My turn. Shin'en Kitai!”* He leant back, taking a massive breath with him as he did. Everyone watched as if caught in some crazy television show. Then, he leant his body forward and fired out a huge mass of toxic gas from his mouth that blew over the idea courtyard in one massive wave. The gas was heavy and thick but it was the effect it was troubling. In that moment it covered everyone they all were struck by a sickly dizziness which for a moment rendered their moments useless. 

As the dizziness seemed to pass the Dozen Swordsmen shook their heads to regain some composure. However that composure was swiftly lost as they looked to the prisoner. Or rather, not. Kindal had completely vanished from the execution ground. Instead all that sat there was a small badly drawn poster of the Ravenbeard flag. 
*“GWHWHWHWHWAAA!”* Bellowed from across the headquarter grounds. A good distance from everyone else the intruder stood with the bindings that held Kindal in his left hand, letting them slowly drop to the ground, while the man himself knelt beside the bearded man. 
*“Kindal Clyne.”* Pazzo said as he kept his gaze ahead on the marines. *“Use these for now, let’s play with these marines a bit.” *The pirate dropped a couple of blades beside the whistler. They were not his own but they would do for the meantime until they wiped the floor with these arrogant assholes. The innocents had now begun to fled after the gas had hit them as well, while the marines did their best to regain some focus. Goomba riled up a roar that covered the entire island.
“WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!?” In retaliation Pazzo thrust a finger towards the officer with a lopsided grin spread over one side of his face. His eyes however were was crazy as ever with the pupil tiny with a large space of white.
*“Pazzo D. Morte. The man who’ll be the Pirate King and crush any that oppose. Wanna be the first ones? Gwhwhwhwhwaaaa!” *


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kaizer had already been making the trek back towards the stair ways, he had covered more than half the distance back in a slightly shorter time than he had covered the first half, although he had nearly fallen off at the edge since he had to recorrect himself. Balancing himself proved to be slightly troublesome, however he was able to accomplish this feat by moving rather slowly and concentrating slowly on guiding towards the stairs. He could see his dogs on the stairs even though he was still pretty far away from them, however something even more dazzling would happen to catch his attention. He barely had time to notice the audiable noise before he heard a crash into thewaterfall, as if someone had been thrown into the damn thing by a person, but that would be pretty freaking impossible, wouldn't it? Kaizer despite how freaked he had been by that sound, managed to look over the waterfall to see that a person had indeed been tossed into it. He couldn't make out the size of the person from his height, but he wouldn't have the time to do that anyways, because what happened next made him let out a high pitch shrill almost like a mix between a banshee and a baby crying, something that could be heard for miles on end, but probably not loud enough to be heard in the town below.
> 
> Kaizer barely has time to pull out his threads as the waterfall cracks underneath him, acting only on instinct as he begins to fall, and he manages to use his threads to slam into the ice, and hang himself on for dear life, although he slowly begins to slip down the ice, “WILL SOMEONE HELP ME?!” Kaizer manages to scream, again based on instinct, this is not his rational mind talking at all, he's completely acting on instinct because otherwise his body would be completely paralyzed with fear, and he would have already fallen to a harsh deaths. The bulldogs are now barking loudly, all except for one of them, who is making his way down towards the village to try and get help. Kaizer lets out another scream for help, unaware that the people below probably can't hear him, but Max intends to make sure that the people are able to see that someone is in fact about to fall to his death, and to that end he runs up to both Akuma and Thomas barking, trying to get them to follow him towards the mountain, unaware that at least one out of the two in the group is actually an idiot.



"What's that boy?" Akuma looks down at the dog as it barks. "Got it, Waterfall." With that, Akuma takes off running, leaving Thomas in the dust, "Wait! The hell is happening!?" Thomas screams! The last thing he remembered was watching as half the waterfall fell down on itself. "Damn it..." Thomas rushed off behind Akuma, but soon noticed that the pirate captain had transformed back into Hybrid mode, increasing his speed. "Damn it! GET BACK HERE!!!" Thomas shouts, leaping over a few massive shards of broken ice. "Shit..." 

Akuma reaches the stairs and grips onto the guiding rails on the side, throwing himself up to the next set of steps, then the next. Climbing up the sides of the steps rather than taking the steps themselves, Akuma gets to the top in record time. His hybrid from standing above the bull dogs that were barking at the falling man. "Oh this is good..." Akuma got down onto all fours and dug his claws into the ice as he crawled across to reach the falling man. "Hey there buddy... How's it going?" He comments, his rottweiler snout doing the talking for him. 


"G.. get me o.. off this ice.." Kaizer replies with a voice that sounds more like a mouse than it does a human. "Oooh... get you off the ice huh? Well, you see, you got this cool string here... you're probably a pretty tough guy right?" "Look.. I'll do w-whatever you want.." Kaizer replies as he slips a little bit more, the string starting to give way slightly, "I.. I prefer not to.. but I can fight.. when I have to.. oh God!" Kaizer slips now, dangling only by the string, which is now loosening from the ice more due to his weight pulling on it, but it is a testament to the string's strength that it's still holding even though all of his weight is pulling on it, rope would have easily tore at this point.

"Oh? Your string is tough... Well then, It seems you can't deny my request. Since you have agreed to do whatever i want, YOU ARE NOW PART OF MY CREW!" With that Akuma pulls on the string and brings Kaizer up to the surface with ease. "Hahaha, See look! You're fine now! Nothing at all to worry about!" Akuma smirked. "YOU IDIOT!" Thomas' voice rings out. "There's a marine base on this island!" Akuma blinked a bit. "Eh? What does that have to do with-" "Attention Pirates! We have word that you've attacked this peaceful village!" 

Akuma turned to look at either side of the river bed... There on each side were a line of marines. In each marines arm a riffle and every four marines there was a cannon. All aimed at Akuma and Kaizer. "Now now boys, it wouldn't be a good idea to fire those cannons this close to the edge of an ice waterfall you know. It might fall on the village." Akuma laughed, rubbing the back of his dog head. "You have already caused half of the falls to crush the villages buildings!!!" The marines shout. "Oh... Right... That..." Akuma looked over the edge to see the portion of town closest to the falls crushed by the ice. 

"Look, I'm sure we can all agree that it was a happy accident right?" "FIRE!!!" "SHIT!" Akuma throws Kaizer across the ice, causing him to land in a pile of snow on the rivers edge. "I got this!" Akuma howls, clawing across the river as bullets pierce into the ice. "Oi! That's dangerous!" Akuma shouts, trying to rush across the ice. "Damn it... this thing is long." "Of course it is! It's mile wide river!" Thomas shouts, punching out one of the marines. "Lemme see that!" He grabs the cannon and fires it across the river bed. "Oi! Don't think we'll let you get away with that!" The marines shout. 

"DEMON SLASH!" Akuma slices the marine that aimed his gun at Thomas and begins throwing out random slashes in dog form, cutting through the marines one after another. "FIRE DAMN IT!!!" Cannon balls rain down on Akuma and Thomas. "Shit!" Akuma shouts, grabbing his shoulder. "Shit shit shit..." He screams running away from the marines, bullets cutting the sides of his jacket and a few piercing into his back. "Nnngh, It hurts!!!" He screams. 

"Idiot!" Thomas turns the cannon towards the marines on their side of the river and fires it, knocking out ten or fifteen men. "Hah! I cut down thirty!" Akuma shouts, reaching down into the snow and pulling the unconscious Kaizer out. "Whatever, Let's just get out of here!" Unbeknown to the captain and his first mate, Kaizer's 3 dogs ran after them, following Kaizer to his next destination...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 18, 2011)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

"I don't know what Fishman Island is but I'm sure we can stop there on our way to find One Piece!" he says with a grin, "Oooooi! GT! I got us another blue guy to join our crew!" he shouts as his first mate slams another pirate into the ground.

"Shit, marines..." one of the bar goers who were still conscious scoffs. Ritoru turns to his new recruited crewmate, "Hey, Hisame, what the hell's a marine?"

The fishman gave a confused look towards his captain, "You're kidding, right Captain?" though their conversation is cut short by gunfire. The two scatter before heading for the marines. 

GT charges straight forward, tanking the marines bullets and clocking one square in the nose. As the marines turn their attention to the cyborg Ritoru and Hisame come in from the sides, taking down a few marines themselves.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 18, 2011)

*Garnish Scythe - Ravenbeard Pirates*










​
*?Pazzo D. Morte. The man who?ll be the Pirate King and crush any that oppose. Wanna be the first ones? Gwhwhwhwhwaaaa!?*

Kindal gazed at the rather large man who goes by the name Pazzo D. Morte. This man had just publicly opposed Cerabal Goomba and the entire Marine HQ while simultaneously making one of the most absurd statements one can ever dream of saying: proclaiming the title of King of Pirates. This wasn't the first time Kindal witnessed someone saying something so farfetched; however, this is the first time the words hold merit. One thing was sure, this man meant business. Maybe, just maybe this is what Kindal has been waiting for.

The whistler picked up the pair of blades Pazzo dropped before him. He examined the blades for a bit before narrowing his eyes in a sinister manner. In the blink of an eye, Kindal swung one of the swords at Pazzo and held it a hair's length away from his neck. Pazzo didn't flinch one bit. In fact, he laughed. A grin came across Kindal face as he removed the sword away from Pazzo's neck. "Interesting." Kindal gave Pazzo a nod before leaping from his former position down towards the twelve swordsmen of Garnish.

Kindal landed in the same position he was in was he a prisoner only minutes before. The twelve swordsmen immediately held their katanas in an attack stance. Kindal merely inhaled a large amount of air and then licked his lips. The swordsmen slowly inched forward, careful not to make any sudden movements and to make sure Kindal didn't make any.

"It's twelve against one, pirate. You're beyond outnumbered! Give up before we cut you down like a straw-man!!!" One of the swordsman stated.

Kindal shook his head, "No."The whistler pointed one of his blades at the swordsman that just spoke. "You'll be first."

The Garnish swordsman now had visible anger upon his face. "Now you've given me a reason to slice you up! We've been waiting for this!!! Move in, NOW!!!!!"

The twelve swordsmen charged towards Kindal and began to attack. They had a considerable amount of skill, but nothing to write home about. Kindal easily parried each of their slashes without much trouble, sustaining the grin on his face. Though, overtime, it appeared that they begin to change up their attack pattern. Kindal found himself having to dodge more than Perry and one of their blades cut a lock of his braid.

"Get in formation!!!" The head swordsman bellowed. The swordsmen quickly followed suit and formed to encirling circles around Kindal. The first circle was running in a clockwise direction while the other circle ran in a counter-clockwise direction.

"STRIKE OF A DOZEN NOONS!!!"​
The swordsmen suddenly performed a quick men towards the center of the circle while slashing. Kindal tried his best to dodge the attacks, but some of them connected, producing bloody slashes across Kindal's body. 

The 12 swordsmen encirled Kindal once again with their two circle formation, awaiting the whistler to pick himself up. 

"After this one, you're finished!!!" The head swordsmen said.

Kindal had seen enough. He now knew how to counter these pathetic excuses for swordsmen. Together, it would be nearly impossible to defat them because of their numbers. Each of them would be able to attack his blind spot when Kindal tried to attack. If he's someone able to blind them or break them up, they're nothing.












Kindal suddenly began whistling a dark tune. The 12 swordsmen began to look around in confusion while Kindal whistled.

_"What's going on?!?!"
"I can't see!!!! It's like I'm blind!!!"
"It's so dark!!!"
"Where am I?!?!?!"
"I can't even see my hands!!!!"_

*"Melody of dusk!"​*
The only sound one could now hear is that of steel cutting flesh and screams of horror. The Marines were blindly being cut down by an invisible foe and there was absolutely nothing they could do about it, other than suffer of course. 

After each of the swordsmen was defeated, Kindal went and fetched his sword which were on display in Goomba's room. The twin katanas both had crimson hilts with silver lining. Kindal strolled back in the areana to watch the fight unfold with Pazzo and Goomba.

"Let's see what you're really made of."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2011)

*Loguetown...

Adora...*

The cheers were infectious as the man spoke and Adora couldn't help but join in but when the  maniacal laughter was cut off a chill ran through the young woman.  Afterward she quickly moved with the crowd as not to be trampled by the hurried rush of feet.  Adora knew that this infamous man's treasure was the foremost thought in most of the crowds minds.  The thought made the woman laugh.  “Like it will be that easy.”  She said to no one in particular before heading into the nearest tavern.

It was a grungy place that smelled of stale ale, smoke, and a few things that Adora decided not to acknowledge.  She dropped into a chair at the table and held up her hand toward the waitress who nodded in return.  Adora knew it was the type of cheap tavern that she had been in numerous times.  She would prefer better but her money was running low and she didn't know when she would be making more.

The cup of ale was dropped in front of her and the few coins disappeared quickly with no conversation.  That was okay by Adora, her mind was running over what she had just witnessed.  _'It was a travesty really...'_ she mused but shrugged as she took a long drink of stout ale. _ 'Not my place to know about such things.'_ Adora thought about the pirates and what she knew.  

The thought process wasn't long.  Adora had worked in the kitchen her entire life so rarely met anyone and those that she did meet were more of the merchant class, simpler people, just people from a different walk of life.  They were inland and away from the sea.  She rarely remembered ever seeing marines much before now.  

Shaking her head, Adora finished off her drink and left the establishment.  It was to rowdy and dirty, a place she knew she wouldn't even try to find employment.  She figured in the atmosphere of the town right now she should be able to find some work.  She had her standards but it didn't matter if it was in actual building or on a ship...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 18, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Eternal Flame Pirates*
> 
> "I don't know what Fishman Island is but I'm sure we can stop there on our way to find One Piece!" he says with a grin, "Oooooi! GT! I got us another blue guy to join our crew!" he shouts as his first mate slams another pirate into the ground.
> 
> ...



*Ziggy Floyd makes his move​**

A man sitting in the a local marine station gets a call from a snail phone. He doesn't answer it of course instead he relaxes with his feet on his desk laying back with his headback. He receives another call, and another and another and another. He finally picks it  up and answers. "What could you possible want." He says while pinching his nose. 

"Three blue pirates are attack us in front of the Central Tavern. We are getting slaughtered out here they are all strong and we are running out of men we need reinforcements !" Ziggy sighed "Well mate ain't there like anybody else you could call ? Like my superior or sumthin ?"  "No sir, under article III; 324 it clearly states that"  "Okay whateva I'll be there in a second." 

Ziggy downed a whole bottle of vodka and lit his cigarette before he made the announcement on the intercom. He was in charge since none of his higher ups were around. "Okay, we have three blue pirates causin a ruckus next to the Tavern a few blocks ova. Bring the big guns smoke and tear gas grenades all that jazz." 

Ziggy held the mouth of the Vodka to his eye. "Ugh this is gonna be some day, huh love ?"


GT gets his grove​

"We have stirred quite the commotion haven't we ? I must say as palatable  as this "Beer" was I'm not sure it was worth this much ruckus. I don't think we will be able to depart from the harbor with this much commotion."  He said this all the while punching and throwing marines everywhere. 

Hisame chimed in "Speak for yourself !, a good pint is worth anything !" Hisame cut a few marines down and every-time one would shoot at him he would block it with his enormous sword. 

"Amen to that brother !" Said Raitou with a large grin on his face. He had one marine in a headlock while dodging the other ones sword swings. 

"Well I feel I should bring attention to the fact that a second wave of marines seems to be coming from the west." 

By the time GT had finished they had more or less beat the marines that had come forth from the beginning.  A weird thin man with weird  make up on and frizzy hair  and a bunch of marines with bazookas came forth. About "Ready,Aim FIRE !" 

A rain of smoke grenades were fired. "Fire the Bazookas now !" GT could see a cannonball from the bazooka fly toward Hisame. He dashed in front of him and crossed his arms. It his and  they flew back into the tavern. 

"Damn that looked bad you okay, uhh GT was it  ?" GT was on the ground hurt "Yes that is my "nickname" by which you may identify me, and yes I am not heavily damaged from the cannonballs. But they are about to bombard the bar with more."  "And that blue haired kid is still out there, then we have to deal with that weird make up bastard as well." 

"That is an adequate summary. But now we need to get over that counter before they start the attack again." *


----------



## Goobthulhu (Dec 18, 2011)

*Saga*
Toujou Island​
Saga awoke to find herself floating on a cloud, or so she thought. She felt around, and discovered that she was lying on a soft, fluffy thing that was made from a substance akin to her clothing. 

“Eh?”

Clothing? She was no longer wearing the prison rags she so detested, but rather an outfit consisting of several articles. She was now wearing a long-sleeved shirt with a ribbon, and a skirt, all of which were covering her undergarments.  After she was finished feeling herself up, Saga continued her investigation of her surroundings. What she had been lying on was definitely a bed, set against a wooden wall. The floor was cold, but Saga couldn’t quite tell what material it was made from. She took a few hesitant steps forward, and knocked over a lamp. 

“Kya!”

The sound of breaking glass echoed throughout the room, startling Saga, who fell backwards onto the bed. She heard footsteps rushing to her location, followed by a door opening.

“Ah…that was a new lamp…no, never mind, don’t worry about that. Are you alright?”

Saga uncurled herself from her instinctive fetal position after hearing the voice. It was kind, not cautious or cruel like the prison guards. It was like the voice of the man who freed her from her chains. Then it all came rushing back to her. The prison break, the death, the screams, and then nothing; she couldn’t remember what happened after that. Where was she now? What had happened to the rest of the prisoners? And…

“Who…are you?”
“I’m just a baker; folks around here call me Frederick. Ah—but don’t worry, I wasn’t the one that changed your clothes, my wife took care of that.”

Saga says nothing, and there is silence for a few moments. Frederick takes a breath.

“I’m sure you’ve got a lot of questions. You see, a couple days ago, a bunch of dirty men come into town on a marine ship, carrying you—just as filthy, I assure you—in their arms, asking for someone to take you in. They didn’t say much more than that; only that you had saved their lives and needed someone to save yours. I brought you here, and those men had set sail before I came back outside. Would you care to fill me in on what happened?”
“…I, um…well…I’m sorry, I…don’t remember.”

Saga heard Frederick scratch his head and grab something from the corner of the room. Saga flinched a little, expecting punishment.

“Well, then, could you tell me what this is? You were holding onto it when they brought you here.”

Saga shook her head.

“I can’t see it.”
“About that…have you tried opening your eyes?”
“I…can’t see. That’s why I wear my…eh? My…blindfold…?”

Saga raised her hands to her eyes. There was no blindfold.

“Oh...I threw that out with your old clothes, if you could call them that. Was it important?”

Saga nods.

“I see. I’ll go get it and bring it to you after washing it. You think you could try to remember what happened while I’m gone?”

Saga hesitates, but nods again slowly. Frederick leaves the room, closing the door behind him. Saga waits for a moment, and then reaches for where she remembered hearing Frederick set down the object from earlier. She manages to grab hold of it; it’s a long item, taller than her, and wrapped in cloth. For some reason, holding onto it makes her feel…calmer. She hears Frederick’s footsteps again, accompanied by someone else, but Saga doesn’t pull away. The door opens.

“You’re hugging that thing like it’s a teddy bear and you say you don’t know what it is?”

Frederick laughs a bit.

“This here’s my wife, Helena. She took care of you while you slept.”
“It’s nice to see you’re awake. We brought you some food.”

Saga could smell it. It wasn’t a plain smell like the foods she was given in prison, but a warm, savory aroma. Saga’s stomach growled loudly, and she wrapped her arms around her stomach in embarrassment.

“Rahaha, looks like you’re hungry; you be sure to eat up, you hear? I’ll set your blindfold on the table next to the bed; I’ve got to get back to work.”

Saga hears the rustling of fabric as Frederick places her blindfold on a small table. He walks out the door, but Helena doesn’t move.

“Would you like me to help you eat? Or can you manage on your own?”
“I think I can eat on my own, but...would you...help me put my blindfold on?”
“Of course, dear."

Helena sets the plate down for a moment and ties the blindfold around Saga's head, covering her eyes.

"Alright then, I have to get back to help my Frederick. Let us know if you need anything.” 

Helena hands Saga the plate and a fork, and leaves the room, leaving the door open. Saga sits and smells the food for a while, trying to determine what it is, but there were several scents that were mingling together that made it hard to tell. Saga takes a bite of part of it; it turns out to be an omelet with cheese and tomato, spiced with some black pepper. It’s almost too delicious. Saga finishes the omelet slowly, trying to relish the taste, but when she’s done she realizes that it wasn’t the only thing on the plate. She pokes around with the fork, and finds that there were still two more things to eat. Her stomach growled; she could indeed eat some more. The second item on her plate was a slice of toast with butter. It had fewer flavors than the omelet, but even so, it was more delicious that she could have imagined. One to go. The last thing on her plate seemed to be a baked item like the toast, but it was fluffy and round, rather than flat and crispy. It seemed dry, so she picked it up with her hands like she did the toast, and took a bite. It was like heaven; Saga nearly blanked out after the first bite, but was filled with a desire to eat more of it. The light, soft bread was filled with a custard-like stuff, and it made her taste buds dance around in her mouth. She stood up, and, still holding the cloth-wrapped lance in one hand and the heavenly food in the other, walked out the door, having remembered where it was from all the times she heard it open and close. She followed the sound of people moving and talking, as well as the warm scent of freshly baked bread. She kept walking until someone noticed her coming from the hallway.

“Ah, Saga! You’re up? How did you get over here without…?”

Saga lifts up the food in her hand.

“This is…?”
“That? That’s a cream puff, dear. It’s a pastry.”
“Pastry…can you teach me how to make it?”


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2011)

*Ral*


Nicodemus said:


> He quickly turned around, attempting to head back towards the docks and try to buy a boat, but as he turned his shoulder knocked against someone else's.
> 
> Kent stopped suddenly. It was said that true warriors could sense the presence of a person like themselves, and for the first time in his life Kent was positive he was standing face to face with a person like himself.
> 
> ...



Ral was just wandering around the town, nothing really interesting could be seen around or at least nothing that could catch his attention. Since he left the bar, he did nothing but walk without destination and at some point he even started poking his nose while spacing out. As he walked he bumped with a fat guy who had a pretty bad temper, that or the fact that Ral didn?t even pay attention to him while he was complaining, made him mad. In the end the fat man was knocked out with one hit"did I do something just now? "the red-haired rookie asked to himself, he didn?t even notice what he did.

As he kept walking, he bumped into another person, for some reason the guy caught his attention immediately though he could not tell the reason at least until the blond dude punched hi in the face, somehow a small explosion took face right there sending the young man flying towards a wall. Immediately Ral stood up with a wild grin in his face and jumped towards the guy, his right hand involved in blue fire hitting the person in front and sending him flying as well."Let?s go at it, man!"he said crackling his knuckles, ready for some action. 

" Oh yeah, I forgot. My name is Ral, what?s yer name?"he asked calmly this time around waiting for the person he just sent flying to answer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc I: Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
Kent grinned as the guy he had hit bounced back and retaliated, his fist glowing with blue fire as he returned the punch.

_This is how fights should be,_ he thought, hitting the ground and rolling to his feet, _No reason except getting stronger._

"Oh yeah, I forgot. My name is Ral, what?s yer name?"

Kent shook out his arms and dropped his cigarette into the ground, a fierce gleam coming into his eyes as he readied another attack. "My name's Kent Altira!" He shouted, dashing forward. "Remeber it! Hanabi Hanabi no Cannonball!"

He stuck his arms out and a small colored ball shot from his palm, exploding a few feet from Ral's face. Kent dashed forward and tried to capitalize on the opening his attack created, but Ral had already recovered, and blocked Kent's kick, responding with a kick of his own. 

Kent rolled away and fired another Firework Cannonball, but Ral dodged this one, closing the distance quickly and bashing at Kent's guard with more blue fire. 

"This is more like it!" Kent shouted, his grin threatening to envelope his whole face. "HO! HA-HA! GUARD! TURN! PARRY! DODGE! SPIN! HA! THRUST!" He leapt high into the air, bringing both arms back, and thrust them forward simultaneously. "Hanabi Hanabi no Double Cannonball!" 

*Rufio*​
Rufio Giotto had been in some bad spots in his life, but this had to be one of the worst.

He rolled under the woman's cut - it was clumsy, but powerful - and popped to his feet, sandals smacking against the concrete. His black and blue kimono fluttered in the wind as he took a flying leap, screaming as he did so.

He succeeded in leaping over the man's head, rolling as he fell and grabbing his nodachi, which had been laying neglected at the far end of the alley. 

"Oh yeah," he said, drawing the nodachi from it's sheath. "You're gonna get it now."

"Dammit Ren," the woman growled, holding her two katana in a defensive position. "You weren't supposed to let him get the sword!"

"So sue me," Ren said with a shrug. He carried a chain in both hands, a massive one topped by a dangerously spiky ball. "We'll still kill him."

"I doubt that," Rufio said with a smirk. "Because you see...I'm a master of the Souther Nami Teigen sword style. Fools like you don't stand a chance."

The woman started laughing.

That had not been the intended effect.

"Nami Teigen?" She asked breathlessly. "Seriously? Of all the styles in the world, you had to choose Nami fucking Teigen?"

"What's so funny?" Ren asked as Rufio narrowed his eyes. 

"Only that it's one of the girliest styles in the world," the girl said, still laughing. "It was adapted from dances performed in ancient south blue...by prostitutes.

"They were escorts!" Rufio shouted. "And what do you know anyway? The instructor was really hot and I totally scored!" he high fived himself mentally. That _had_ been one sexy chick. Even Travis had been impressed by that one.

"You know what?" he said, running a hand through his hair. "Fuck you guys. First stance: Tidal Break!" He shifted his feet apart, placing the tip of his giant blade on the stone in front of him. "Let's do this!"

Ren charged first. He swung the chain at Rufio's head, but Rufio brought his sword up, intercepting the attack before it could threaten him. He then pivoted one foot a few feet, thrust his pelvis forwards (for _power_, no other reason) and yanked his sword above his head in one fluid motion. Ren cried out as the chain was yanked from his hands, and Rufio followed up by pivoting again, slashing Ren across the chest.

Ren collapsed to his knees, looking shell-shocked, and Rufio struck a pose. "Don't worry about it," He said as Ren's face hit the street. "I'm really awesome."

"You son of a bitch!" The girl said, stalking forward, her expression murderous. "I'm...going...to kill you!"

"Yeah..." Rufio said, surreptitiously sheathing his blade (as surreptitiously as one could sheathe a giant nodachi) "About that...I don't really fight girls so...toodle-loo." 

He took off running. 

"COME BACK HERE YOU ASSHOLE!" The woman shouted, taking off in pursuit.

"Crazy woman!" Rufio shouted as he ran through the streets. "Crazy woman trying to kill me! Some heeeeeeelp!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2011)

*Ral*

After some minutes of the beginning of the fight, both fruit users were already making use of the powers they were granted. Blue fire and fireworks, quite an strange combat. Ral smiled as the battle was heating up just after the guy told him his name; Kent Altira it was. As Kent used two of those "cannonballs", Ral was already preparing his attack, a big blue fire ball of the size of a dog was floating above the hand of the D. "Those balls are a bit annoying" he said and then launched the fire ball towards the sky as it collided with kent?s attack creating some kind of beautiful spectacle, people who could see it in the distance could believe it was some kind of celebration due to Roger?s death but in truth it was only a fight between two strong young men.  

Soon after the attacks exploded, Ral jumped reaching the same height as kent, his right feet burning in the same blue fire he has been using since the fight started."Blazing Kick!"he said and aimed a kick at the blond?s head. Kent used his arms to block it as he was sent back to the ground.

With out losing time, Altira stood up and received Ral with a punch sending him away before he could land." Great! This is how fights have to be! " Ral shouted  and charged at his opponent, launching a fist while spinning his arm at the moment of stretching it, Kent dodged and kicked Tiger in the ribs before receiving a Blazing Strike in the stomach making him go back some meters and slightly burning the part of cloth the fist touched.

" I knew it, fighting with strong dudes is the best thing ever!....Well the meat is good as well.... "


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2011)

*Loguetown: The soon to be Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Jr. Grade Zane Garrick marched down the street, pulling along a cart filled with shackled pirates. Well most of them were pirates at least. He hadn't been very discriminate what with all these damn wannabe pirates running through the streets with their delusions of grandeur. 

"Please sir I'm a cake maker not a pirate!" cried a portly middle aged men dressed in a white apron stained with flour. 

*"Bah! Don't give me that shit. I saw you making a cake with the Pirate King's very own jolly roger on it!"* Garrick barked. 

"But it's for my five year old son. His hero is Gold Roger." 

Garrick waved a dismissive hand. *"Even more reason to lock you up. Only a monster would have his child idolize a pirate."* Garrick paused and spotted a nerdy looking fuck standing in front of a book store across the street. He was reading a book entitled: _Piracy: A History_. Before the bespectacled young man could even turn another page he found himself plucked into the air by two massive hands and dumped headfirst into the cart and shackled. 

"Wha...what did I do!?" he screamed. 

*"Reading books about pirates is illegal!"* Garrick declared. 

"Since when?" 

*"SINCE I SAID SO. NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP BEFORE I HAVE YOU EAT EVERY PAGE OF THAT GODDAMN BOOK!" * Garrick smiled at the mental image that suddenly popped into his head. He was just about to make it a reality when he heard a familiar chime from his wrist mounted baby den mushi. It was an all points bulletin to all Marines in the nearby vicinity. Apparently there were some troublemaker pirates causing a ruckus in a tavern. Garrick looked up at the streets. He wasn't that far away. 

*"I'll see you turd burglers in a bit. Got some new friends to join you,"* Garrick told the shackled prisoners, before stomping down the sidewalk. He got there in a few minutes. The street was in chaos with people scattering for cover. Garrick scowled at all the Marine bodies laid out on the sidewalk. He spotted a squad of Marines launching a barrage of tear gas into the tavern. Their commanding officer was a mere Ensign, a punk looking loser who looked like he was more fit for a fashion show in Mariejois rather then a war zone in the back streets of Loguetown. Garrick made a beeline towards the Ensign, his barrel chest puffed out self importantly. 

*"Lt. Junior Grade Zane Garrick reporting. I'm here to save you little fuckwads. So what are we looking at here? Hundred million bounty pirates? Five hundred? I'll just march right on in there and rip their heads off. Did I mention that tear gas is for pussies?"*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 18, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Garnish Scythe - Ravenbeard Pirates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Garnish Scythe Headquarters

Pazzo D. Morte​*









​
The slick metal of the blade Pazzo had dropped for the pirate Kindal was soon up against his neck. As they held each other in that tense moment, the Ravenbeard Pirates Captain cackled devilishly as his crazy eyed look lingered towards the swordsmen. Seemingly his composure satisfied the swordsmen enough to pull back from the testing threat and returned focus towards the Dozen Swordsmen of Garnish. The blonde haired warrior and the marines began their clashing, which left the angered Officer Goomba and the Captain, plus various other marine soldiers with their rifles cocked. Suddenly the boxer shot up his hand towards his men and snarled an order.
“Hold fire. This cocky scum thinks he can best me, let’s see how he fares against my real power.” While he may have been a snobbish bastard who only believed in the law and Absolute justice he did have a belief in fair fighting, and actually was challenging the pirate to one. Of course Pazzo could not really be described as a boxer but his punches were not completely powerless. His devil fruit was the main focus of his power; however melee fighting and his devil fruit combined would be something he was experimenting with. What he lacked in skill however he made up for in physical strength. A slim smirk slithered over the tanned skinned mans lips as he raised both his hands in the air beside him, the toxic sludge he was able form growing from his hands and swallowing his gloves as if adding another layer. The arrogance of the pirate was infuriating to the equally arrogant marine. 
*“Gwhwhwhwaaa…”* He chuckled behind his smirk. The Dozen swordsmen had been defeated by the might skills of Kindal, and now all eyes were on the pair.

In another blur the marine appeared in front of the pirate, a man who nearly always attacks directly. His muscular build was surprising due to his immense speed. Goomba was clearly someone who had been trained physically to a high extent. Well, high extent for East Blue in any case. Still his power was something not to ignore. Unable to avoid once again Pazzo held his ground with a shocked expression planted over his face. 
“Rocket Puuuuunch!” The marine roared out at the top of his lungs as he lurched back his arm and spun it forwards in a direct strike to the pirates stomach. Pazzo went flying backwards and slammed his head into the marine headquarters wall. In a large heap he flopped to the ground and started gripping his head. Blood ran down his forehead and mouth as he rocked backwards and forwards.
*“Guaaah!” *He groaned as he rocked away the pain. Goomba was not about to leave it at that. He slammed his foot into the ground to apply some speed and fired forwards once again with his fist reined back in preparation for another attack. Before he made contact Pazzo once again returned to his feet, his mouth formed into a large grin as he panted. Even after taking all that damage he had he seemed to be able to wave it off without much issue. It was understandable, clearly by his stature he could not really dodge many of the attacks but he seemed outstanding at tanking them. Just before the boxer closed the distance Pazzo raised his left hand which consisted of a serpent like toxic sludge.
*“Sanshouuo Doku!” *The poison fired out faster than the marine could move and wrapped itself around him. As it made contact the burning sensation of the sludge fired through his body along with a intent dizziness.
“S-shit.” Goomba cursed as he was pulled into Ravenbeards grasp. The pirate let out a brief and short cackle before with the enhance size of his hand due to the toxin he slammed the marine roughly into the ground creating a small crater due to the impact. The blow was a considerable one and the extra poison damage was not helpful at all for the marine.

“You think… something like this… will stop me…” Goomba muttered from the small crater as he began to push himself back to his feet. Everyone watched intently as he prepared for more intense battling. Though before it could continue a loud bang that filled the silent courtyard pushed everyone back into reality. Goomba slumped into a lifeless heap as smoke drifted from the back of his head. Over him Pazzo stood with his black and gold flintlock pistol in his right hand, smoke also seeping from the tip of the barrel. A smirk tipped into one corner of the pirates lips as he spoke to the dead body, but also to the rest of the marines.
*“A bullet in the head will! Gwhwhwhwhwhwaaaa! I’m a pirate! I don’t play fair remember! Gwwhwhwhaaaa~” *The marine soldiers all looked on in shock. Their leader had been put down in such a basic and embarrassing way. Not the kind of death any warrior would want. Though there was little time to come to terms with the situation as the Captain quickly turned his attention to those who had not fled. 
*“Time for the clean up. Kindal Clyne! Join me, Pazzo D. Morte! RAVENBEARD! And kill them all!”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 18, 2011)

*[And He was Called D’Compose]​*
 “Drem Yol Lok, Mer.” Overbite’s words were low and gargled, as if the sea itself flows through his words, muddling and distorting them as if he hadn’t spoken in ages. From beneath his large girth of a body two massive arms, that seemed to be as round as tree trunk emerge, the wounds that had beach him oozed a thick almost black blood that neither flowed nor seemed to clot as a vapor or steam poured from the wound.  “Draal Mer. Draal Wah KRUZiiK JUN DO VOKUL.” he adds firmly as the sand crunches under his large three talon like fingers as they dig firmly into the beach. The incoherent warning he had given earlier now completely forgotten a horrid side effect of his unique condition, but that was not a concern that the people that surrounded the seemed beached whale had as his frame lifted from the sands.

The crowd lightly moves back as the Fishman’s body lifted to first six feet then nine, ten, twelve then ultimately almost fourteen foot tall at the shoulders. The fishman’s long snake like neck twisted around in the air, and the vertebrae that line its six foot long frame pop with loud almost sickening pops, swimming from near the calm belt to this small island even taxed a body such as his.  “Nahlot?” the question rolls off the snaked tounge as it flicked between the razor sharp teeth that lined the fishman’s jaws. With a snap Overbite’s large tail seems to split the wake as it came in as his long neck snaked around one of the onlookers that was just adjacent to Trade, the strange little man in red that Overbite had not took interest in just yet.  “Nahlot? Nivahriin Pook Su Mer.” he hisses with almost sinister delight as his cold blue eyes look deeply into the man’s terrified brown orbs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc I: Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
Kent blocked Ral's attacks and responded with his own, his grin growing with every exchange. _This_ was the world outside the dojo - to think that the people on the Grand Line were above even this level, and that there were people above that...it was a dream come true.

"Well!" Kent shouted as he landed, coming up in a defensive posture. "If I'm going to make it to the Grand Line, I'm going to have to hurry. So as much as I'd like this continue," he said, "I'll have to finish it fast!"

He posture shifted - his legs were now out wide, and he bent at the knees as he stuck his right arm between his legs. His left hand gripped his right wrist as he began to channel power through his arm. "Hanabi Hanabi Infinite Explosion...Buzzsaw!" Color burst from his arm, a green shower of sparks, but the result was thoroughly unimpressive - the light and noise faded after a moment, leaving a very dejected looking Kent.

"Well I guess it's not quite ready yet," he said, wiping some blood away from his mouth. "I don't need it to finish this fight anyway! Let's go!" He prepared to charge forward and engage Ral again, but before he could he was distracted by a shout.

"That's him officers! That's the guy that started the riot!"

Kent turned to see one of the men from the bar, beaten and bruised, flanked by several marines. "I swear it's him!" The man continued. "I saw it with my own eyes!"

The marines stepped forward, holding a wide assortment of both long range and short range weapons. "Stop!" The lead marine shouted. "I demand you cease fighting and submit immediately, or somebody will be hurt!"

Yeah, Kent said, cracking his knuckles. "Someone like you." He turned to Ral and stuck out his hand. "It looks like we're not going to finish our fight today...what do you say we take it out on them?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2011)

*North Blue, The Rodgers Pirates*

Akuma leaped onto his ship, though Thomas was a bit apprehensive about the whole thing. "This... It doesn't even have a cannon!" He shouts, kicking the side of the fishing boat. "No, of course not, it's not flying a flag either, i can't sew or i would have made one." Akuma dropped the unconcious Kaizer onto the deck and began work on readying the ship for sail. "Now come on!" Thomas grumbled, he was only wearing his boxing gear... he didn't even get any of his money! How the hell was he going to- "COME ON!" Akuma shouts, Thomas snaps out of his delusions and rushes up the boarding plank. "Wa... Why is all my stuff here!?" He shouts, seeing his clothes and other items on the ship. 

"Oh, I decided you would join my crew a few days ago and this took a little work! But i got it all on the ship today!" Akuma smiled, pulling up anchor and unfirling the sails. "Now get to movin! We don't want to be caught with our pants down!" Though Akuma didn't intend for it, the three dogs that had been traveling with Kaizer had managed to make it onto the ship as well... Perhaps it was fate that has brought the three of them together. "GET A MOVE ON THE MARINES ARE COMING IN HOT!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 18, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[And He was Called D?Compose]​*
> ?Drem Yol Lok, Mer.? Overbite?s words were low and gargled, as if the sea itself flows through his words, muddling and distorting them as if he hadn?t spoken in ages. From beneath his large girth of a body two massive arms, that seemed to be as round as tree trunk emerge, the wounds that had beach him oozed a thick almost black blood that neither flowed nor seemed to clot as a vapor or steam poured from the wound.  ?Draal Mer. Draal Wah KRUZiiK JUN DO VOKUL.? he adds firmly as the sand crunches under his large three talon like fingers as they dig firmly into the beach. The incoherent warning he had given earlier now completely forgotten a horrid side effect of his unique condition, but that was not a concern that the people that surrounded the seemed beached whale had as his frame lifted from the sands.
> 
> The crowd lightly moves back as the Fishman?s body lifted to first six feet then nine, ten, twelve then ultimately almost fourteen foot tall at the shoulders. The fishman?s long snake like neck twisted around in the air, and the vertebrae that line its six foot long frame pop with loud almost sickening pops, swimming from near the calm belt to this small island even taxed a body such as his.  ?Nahlot?? the question rolls off the snaked tounge as it flicked between the razor sharp teeth that lined the fishman?s jaws. With a snap Overbite?s large tail seems to split the wake as it came in as his long neck snaked around one of the onlookers that was just adjacent to Trade, the strange little man in red that Overbite had not took interest in just yet.  ?Nahlot? Nivahriin Pook Su Mer.? he hisses with almost sinister delight as his cold blue eyes look deeply into the man?s terrified brown orbs.




*Trade and D on the coast of Smooth Isle 

"What the hell ? This guy just went from English to Klingon to 2.5 seconds." The strange fishman who only seconds ago that was talking to Trade was now staring down one of the civilians. He patted him on the back. "Hey  can you like, speak English again and help me with the pirates that are about to rape and slaughter this island ? " The fishman merely swatted away at Trade with his tail and stared again at the man again. 

Trade lay a few feet away from them half his body stuck in the sand, he pulled himself out and stood up."Well that hurt, I guess you can't be diplomatic with some people." Trade pulled out his revolver and shot the Fishman on back of his bizarre armor. The crowd scattered except for the one that was being gazed upon by the fishman. The fishman zombie thing looked back at Trade. 


"Now that I have your attenti-" The fishman rushed toward Trade and swung at him, trade managed to roll under between his legs and slice at the Fishman's leg but as he came out from under him he still manged to get hit by the tail in the face sending him backwards. Trade puled his mask up to his nose and spat out blood. "This is getting me nowhere I'm gonna be reduced to crap before the real threat gets here." Trade looked as the Nanobots slowly repaired the cut he had made at the Fishman's "This is gonna take forever." (I got an idea ! Transform !) "I guess I might as well." Trade slowly began to morph into a Velociraptor . Trade glanced at the water coming in on the beach 

"Funny like this we kind of look alike."*


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates - Tiger D. Ral*

_A strong combination is born?_​


Nicodemus said:


> "Well!" Kent shouted as he landed, coming up in a defensive posture. "If I'm going to make it to the Grand Line, I'm going to have to hurry. So as much as I'd like this continue," he said, "I'll have to finish it fast!"
> 
> He posture shifted - his legs were now out wide, and he bent at the knees as he stuck his right arm between his legs. His left hand gripped his right wrist as he began to channel power through his arm. "Hanabi Hanabi Infinite Explosion...Buzzsaw!" Color burst from his arm, a green shower of sparks, but the result was thoroughly unimpressive - the light and noise faded after a moment, leaving a very dejected looking Kent.
> 
> "Well I guess it's not quite ready yet," he said, wiping some blood away from his mouth. "I don't need it to finish this fight anyway! Let's go!" He prepared to charge forward and engage Ral again, but before he could he was distracted by a shout.



Ral was enjoying the fight at it?s fullest, Kent was tough opponent and if there was something that could make him happy was fighting with such type of person. Blocking, dodging and attacking, that was the way the fight was going on with both brawlers pretty equal" _he is tough, guess I have to finish this quickly "_golden eyed pirate thought as he was going to prepare an even bigger and stronger fire ball while watching how Kent?s arm was starting to react with an strange color burst. unexpectedly, something  that made him start to laugh happened. Kent?s attack didn?t even come to be completed.

Watching his opponent charging against him, his hands started to burn in blue flames again, ready for any blow exchange that could take place but he was interrupted by the shout. 



> "That's him officers! That's the guy that started the riot!"
> 
> Kent turned to see one of the men from the bar, beaten and bruised, flanked by several marines. "I swear it's him!" The man continued. "I saw it with my own eyes!"
> 
> ...



" Yeah.... OI you!! Your mother never told ya that interrupting other?s fights isn?t polite!? "he asked out loud before charging at them and knocking the snitch out. His feet which hit the guy placed some warning on the marines who immediately recognized him as a devil fruit eater.

" be careful, he is a fruit user!" one of the members of the navy announced ready to shoot at Ral but this time around Kent got rid of him with a fist." Damn it, just when the fight was getting exciting! " he said punching another marine across the face. " You ! You said yer name is Kent, right? I heard ya saying something about the Grand line   and stronger people.... " he mentioned kind of busy as some other marines were arriving as back up. " Do you mind me sticking along? We haven?t finished our business and  I can?t let ya have all the fun only for ya.... What do ya say? Let?s go together so I can become the strongest man of the world!! And you can become whatever you want to be "  Ral said while looking at the blond, strangely he was beating marines without even looking at them, those guys weren?t interesting at all.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 18, 2011)

*The one he's been waiting for...*

*Kindal Clyne - Garnish Scythe*​
Kindal silently observed the heated battle between Pazzo and Goomba with much interest. Goomba never really earned Kindal's respect, but he did know that the Marine was no pushover. His strength was known far and wide throughout the East Blue--yet here this man was, taking Goomba's attacks as if they meant absolutely nothing. What's even more impressive is the man's dedication towards his goal. The tone in his voice, the look in his eyes; this is truly a man who knows his purpose in life and he's going to do it. Kindal admired that most about Pazzo, because he wanted to find his worth in the world.

The battle inched towards its end and Pazzo did something that absolutely shocked everyone in the crowd: he shot him. A simple bullet put the infamous Marine down for the count without a fuss. Pazzo laughed at the humiliation he just brought to the defeated Marine; the humiliation of dying in such a pitiful way and, most importantly, the humiliation of thinking there's rules when fighting. The pirate burst into a fit of laughter once again at his triumph while everyone looked on in horror.

*?Time for the clean up. Kindal Clyne! Join me, Pazzo D. Morte! RAVENBEARD! And kill them all!? *

Kindal resheathed both of his katanas as he walked out of the doom towards the relentless pirate. The whistler approached Pazzo slowly until he stood direclt before him, staring the man directly in the eyes. "Hmph. You have a purpose and you know it. That isn't something everyone can boast." Kindal stated in a calm tone.

"Perhaps on my journey with you, I'll find mine." With that, Kindal unsheathed both his katanas and faced the remaining Marines, "Let's not waste much more time here..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 18, 2011)

*[Trade Vs D, Forging a crew or Digging a Grave?]​*​
*On the Cost of Smooth Island*

 “Zul? Hahahaha.” the large Fihsman chuckles as his wounds close and his nano technology patched his long dead flesh.  “You would have me speak in your medial tongue?” he asks as Trade decided it might be prudent to use his Fruit abilities against the much larger opponent.  “Very well, I shall humor your request to speak such a deplorable language since you don’t seem to understand the language of nobility.” he muses as Trade completely transforms into his Raptor form. At this sight D’ pause, a mused look crosses his age old features. Reaching down his large clawed fingers opens a compartment on his belt. From it he produces a marge rectangular magnifying glass that he straps to his head.  “Ah, Dromaeosauridae. An excellent specimen actually.” D’ states as he clutches the braided beard that clung to his chin.  “I see, I guess you want to fight, is that it. Hehahaha. Very well.” D’ states as he pulls the magnifying glass from his face. Locking it back into place he closes his belt again. 

Reaching behind himself he tears his claws into his own flesh and grips onto his weapon, the nano machines quickly set to work reconstructing the seaking bone into the form that D’ had shaped many years ago. As he pulled D’s dark congealed blood runs down his scaly hide as the handle to his large double headed ax is pulled free. His scales snap and tear as more and more of the bone weapon is pulled into view until the entire weapon, all ten and a half feet of it, is pulled into place. The emerald green jewel that decorated it’s center shines seductively in the midday light.  “Look Dromaeosauridae. Shingaimu-n, the ax that will be your guillotine.” D’ states holding the weapon to the side.  All the while the Dualscar Pirate vessel got ever closer to Smooth Island.

Will D and Trade fight? Will the Dualscar Pirates be greeted by a destroyed Island? Why am I asking Questions to the reader??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 18, 2011)

The Nonki

Hours or possibly even days may have passed, Kaizer was unsure of that fact when light slowly started to filter into his eyes, he had passed out from sheer terror after that man threw him from the waterfall over to the riverbank, of course he didn't know he landed on a riverbank, his consciousness had left him far before then. The only thing Kaizer knew was that his body hurt like hell, and he couldn't exactly figure out why, but when he did awaken he noticed that the bulldogs happened to be by his side, but his location happened to be an unfamilar one, and he looked around the room he was in to get a grasp of where he ended up. As he looked out the window he noticed that he could see sky, and that was pretty much it, which could only mean that somehow he ended up on the ocean, ?Oh right, that guy said I was a part of his crew, naturally he'd take me on his ship.? Kaizer walked out of the room he happened to be in and onto the deck of the ship with the bulldogs following him, ?Fresh smell of sea air, now as long as no one jumps at me I should be alright.? Kaizer decided it would probably be a good idea to go ahead and explore the ship.

Kaizer duly noted that the ship happened to be a fishing ship, although one of a much nicer size than your average fishing ship, he deduced that this ship could probably hold several people without much issue, and then he looked over the side of the ship. Kaizer took note of the fact that the ship happened to be right, but he couldn't see the bottom to figure out if the color was the same all the way across or if it happened to be different there. Kaizer began to walk around the ship, and he took a look at the sails, a silver color with the flag symbol on them, which happened to have a full circle in the middle with lines moving up out of it, that didn't seem to fill in completely. Kaizer could make a face out of the middle part of the circle if he wished, but that might be a little too creepy to him. Kaizer eventually made his way to another door, which he noticed opened up into a rather small kitchen, ?Well, I'm far from a chef, but if there's any food here I can probably whip up a small meal, although I'd better go find the captain first to make sure he's fine with that.?


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2011)

*Introducing Drax Stinger, Pt. 1!*​
It was your average day on Meredy Island, the sun was about to set and the children were starting to go inside, before darkness struck. The adults meanwhile continued with their daily tasks, not afraid to work a little after dark. One of these adults, a fisherman who sat on the shore, his fishing hook in the water. His eyes watched the waters carefully, hoping to catch something. He had been out here for hours and nothing had come to him. It was a little dissapointing, but as a fisherman he was patient. Little did he know, that he was about to 'catch' something. He felt something nibble on his hook and his face lit up brightly. _Finally_, he thought excitedly. He was about to pull, when suddenly a pirate ship appeared. The fisherman dropped his fishing hook. He cursed when the fish that had been caught, darted away after realizing it was a trap. "Shit!" He cursed. His only catch of the day and it had escaped because of pirates. However, he knew he had to alert the town. Pirates were coming, this couldn't be good... Especially, since this was the same day that the Great Pirate King Gol D. Roger had died. An event, that even the lowly fisherman was aware of. It was afterall, all the talk nowadays...

Just as he was about to run back to the main village, he managed to see a person on the approaching ship. His eyes widened. "I-it can't be! He has returned..." He said in pure disbelief. Now he definitely tell everyone. He started to sprint, hoping to reach everyone before they went home. The sun still hadn't set. He had time... Meanwhile, on the ship, there stood a boy with his arms and a smug look on his face. His cape blew in the wind, as he looked at his home island. The boy chuckled, "It's been so long... But I have finally returned!" He exclaimed, pumping a fist in the air. Although the boy's face showed happiness, in his heart that was a certain darkness. He had plans for his hometown and he intended to carry them out. 

He was now close enough to dock the Hangman. Stepping out of the ship, the blue-haired boy started to walk towards his village. When he reached the town, he immediately heard someone yell, "So you've decided to come back, Drax?" A young man walked out, a smile on his face. He was rather large and muscular... Drax Stinger, the blue-haired boy with the cape smirked. He then put a foot on a crate and winked, "Yes, I, the great Drax Stinger have returned from my two-year voyage with many stories to bring to my hometown! Gather a round! Gather a round! As I announce my new journey which will take me to the edge of the world!" Drax yelled. However, his face soon went sour when he saw that hardly anyone had paid him any attention. He crossed his arms, "Looks like nothing around here has changed..." He muttered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2011)

*The Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc I: Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
Kent knew that he had found a man after his own heart when Ral skipped straight to beating the shit out of the marines that challenged them. The red haired boy easily dodged their attacks, not even looking as he took them apart.

" Do you mind me sticking along? We haven?t finished our business and  I can?t let ya have all the fun only for ya.... What do ya say? Let?s go together so I can become the strongest man of the world!! And you can become whatever you want to be."

"Well..." Kent said, grabbing the foot of a marine who was attempting to kick him, "The position of the world's strongest man is already taken...by me." He threw the marine into the side of a building and moved onto the next, punching him three times in the face before the dazed man could even respond. "But," he continued, flipping backwards and kicking another marine in the chin, "I'll consider...letting you...share some of the glory." He took a flying leap and descended upon the lead marine with a savage grin. "Hanabi Hanabi no Punch!" His fist met the marine's face with a crack, the marine's eyes bulging out as he flew down the street in a tangle of limbs. "First things first though..." Kent said, dusting off his hands and lighting a cigarette, "We need a ship."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2011)

*North Blue, The Rodgers Pirates*












"What the hell is that guy doing?" Thomas shouts to Akuma as cannon balls rain down on the ship. "I don't know! I'm trying to avoid getting killed right now!" Akuma shouts, turning the wheel harshly and barely avoiding four cannon balls. "Oi... Are you okay?" Thomas rushes over to Akuma. "Yeah im fine, when i reverted to my human form the bullets fell out." The ship rocked in the waves as more cannonballs were fired at them. "Damn it, Don't you have anything on this ship we can use to defend ourselves?" 
 
Akuma thought for a moment. "Ah... No, we've got nothing, we're pretty boned." Thomas groaned. "Damn it, You really didn't think this out did you!" Akuma just shook his head. "Nope, now take the wheel." With that Akuma let go of the helm and ran towards the back of the ship. "OI! What are you doing!?" Thomas shouts, grabbing the helm. "Tch, crazy bastard..." 

"JUST AVOID THE CANNONBALLS!" Akuma shouts from the back of the ship, leaping out into the air. "Easier said than done!" Thomas turns the helm sharply as Akuma's body slams into the side of one of the marine ships. "Nnngh...." Blood pours out of five bullet holes in his coat. "I can't give up now." The pirate captain climbs up the side of the ship, transforming into hybrid mode to dig his claws in.

"Sir! The pirate is on the side of our ship!!" One of the marines shout. "What!? Get him off quickly!" The head of the ship shouts. "No need! I'm here!" Akuma leaps onto the deck of the ship and smirks. "Now then, Who wants a piece of me!" 

Aboard the Nonki-

"Damn that bastard, did he really just..." Thomas grit his teeth. "Shit, I'm going to regret doing this." grabbing some nearby rope, Thomas tied the ships wheel so that it was continuously moving to the right. "I'M COMING OVER YOU BASTARD!" Thomas began to run, pumping his arms and legs as hard as he could. "Transfer the force of my arms to my legs... push off the ledge and..." With all his power, Thomas leaped from the back of the ship, landing on the marine ship with Akuma. 

"You know you are crazy right." Thomas sighed. "Crazy like a dog." Akuma's canine mouth smirked. "G... GET THEM!!!" The head of the ship shouts. "So what's the plan..." Thomas asks, marines charging them from all directions. "Well, plan A was break the ship..." "What's plan B." "Break the ship." "Ah, so much variety."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 19, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Trade Vs D, Forging a crew or Digging a Grave?]​*​
> *On the Cost of Smooth Island*
> 
> “Zul? Hahahaha.” the large Fihsman chuckles as his wounds close and his nano technology patched his long dead flesh.  “You would have me speak in your medial tongue?” he asks as Trade decided it might be prudent to use his Fruit abilities against the much larger opponent.  “Very well, I shall humor your request to speak such a deplorable language since you don’t seem to understand the language of nobility.” he muses as Trade completely transforms into his Raptor form. At this sight D’ pause, a mused look crosses his age old features. Reaching down his large clawed fingers opens a compartment on his belt. From it he produces a marge rectangular magnifying glass that he straps to his head.  “Ah, Dromaeosauridae. An excellent specimen actually.” D’ states as he clutches the braided beard that clung to his chin.  “I see, I guess you want to fight, is that it. Hehahaha. Very well.” D’ states as he pulls the magnifying glass from his face. Locking it back into place he closes his belt again.
> ...




*On the Cost of Smooth Island*


*
(You see this guy trying to jock our swag with the 4th wall breaking ? BITE HIS DICK OFF !) "No, I won't, that's the problem now." The fishman raised an decayed eyebrow. Trade reverted back. "It looks like you can speak English again zombie dude so let's try this again. Look we can put that Axe to good use man. Those pirates are gonna come over here and wreck havoc on this town we got less than and hour to stop em, so are you with me ?"  


  "I think not. I have much more pressing matters" He started to walk away. Trade knew he couldn't reach them in time to stop them from docking he needed a fishmans help. "Dammit you coward comeback !" The fishman kept walking.   "Don't you know what it's like for someone to watch there loved ones to die in front of them....I guess not." The fishman stopped, flashes of his past blew up in his mind. He turned around quickly to the pier. He yelled at Trade. "If we want to stop these "pirates" need to move now." He said we a gargled rasp voice. Trade smiled underneath his mask. "Okay !" He hoped up into the pier and onto a small boat next to D.

D threw the boat in front of the pier and dived in the water, he started to swim under the boat while holding it, making it go at a neck breaking speed. Trade was unfazed as a he stared at the all to familiar Jolly Rodger.  

Uobu on the secondary ship of the Dualscar Pirates. 

"Sir it seems the trader and his friend are withing firing range !" Said the lookout of the ship. "Well fire at them" Commanded the Uobu the man in charge. "NO !" Said a booming voice that stood beside the helm.  "I shoot down trader it be me ! George !" "Sigh fine George go for it." "Thank You Captain !" George picked up his rocket launcher and aimed down at the boat and fired a rocket the pair.

 "What do you plan to do about that ? "
 "This." Trade pulled out his revolver and aimed it down. He fired a single bullet in the middle. and it exploded. Uobu and Trade stared down each other. "Can you get us up there ?" He laughed.


  VANNKKAANONNER ! (WATER CANNON !) 

They were propelled into the air by a steam of water coming from D's mouth to above the ship. "LET'S GO !"
*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 19, 2011)

*Loguetown - The Eternal Flame Pirates*​
Ritoru watched as several men with bazookas showed up in the distance, "Eh? What's going on?" they suddenly began to fire, one blast sending his two new recruits flying into the bar. Ritoru leaped out of the way to avoid the explosions, but then some kind of a gorilla leaped out and released a shockwave that rammed into the bar.

The blue haired captain clenched his fists and leaped forward, standing in-between the marine and the bar, "Hey! Gorilla Man!" he barked, "What the hell do you think you'r doing! My nakama are in there!"

"Who the fuck do you think you are ya little shit." 

Ritoru takes a defiant stance and presses his thumb onto his chest, "I'm Ritoru D. Kyojin! Captain of The Eternal Flame Pirates!" he then takes a fighting stance, "And if you want to get to that bar, you're gona' have to go through me..."

*Elsewhere...*

A hooded figure makes its way through the streets, "How the hell did I end up here..." the figure says in disbelief. 

_2 Days Ago, Sumika Island..._

_A cool breeze flows through the peaceful island of Sumika, but the peace is about to be brought to an end as a large metal ship approaches its boarder. The ship docks and 5 men in heavy suits of armor step off. Their apparent leader, wearing a larger set of bronze armor turns back towards the ship, which is filled with several other warriors, "We'll be the initial strike force, the rest of you be prepared for this to get ugly," he says before heading towards the island with his squad.

Overlooking the entire island is a large mountain, and on this mountain resides a sole house. A small wooden shack that looks like its about to collapse at any moment. 

The 5 Knights arrive at the front door and slice it open, rushing through the doors, weapons drawn, "Where is he..." the leader questions, "Who the hell are you people and what are you doing in my house?"

The knights all look up to see a boy with a sword strapped to his back, speaking to them through a hole in the roof, "Drake Brimtale? Son of Alex Brimtale?" 

"That's me..." two knights with crossbows aim it towards the boy, "Surrender yourself you atrocity! We will no longer allow you to disrupt the natural order of this world!"

"I don't know what you're talking about, but I do know you really shouldn't be standing there,"   the entire house begins to creak and just as the boy leaps from the roof it falls apart, crushing the knights inside.

Drake leaps off and begins sliding down the mountain, "What were they talking about...Whatever, it's about time I got off this damn island anyway," he grasps the hilt of the blade strapped to his back, "Good thing I packed light."


Back at the house of rubble, one giant slash create an opening and the bronze knight rises, pulling out his transponder snail, "Prepare the ship...The chase is on..."_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 19, 2011)

*Kaiser D. Winter ~ Loguetown*

The Orange Grove national was among those that had flocked to Loguetown to witness the execution of the legendary Gol D. Roger. His former captain had spoken highly of the pirate and claimed to have had run into the man a few times in the past and that he saw him as a friend, seeing as how the Privateer fleet's duties usually meant that they got into battles with pirates the fact that William had a good relationship with Roger spoke volumes about the Pirate King's character.

William couldn't bare to see the man come to his end in that manner, and so got as far away as he could after dropping Kai of near Loguetown. Afterwards Kai hitched a ride on a merchant ship to get him towards his destination. The execution itself with rather anti-climatic, he had half hoped that a man of his legend to go down swinging but there was something about that smile of his that freaking him out. What did it mean? 

Kai wasn't the only that felt rather disturbed after the scene, perhaps he should've followed William's example, the mood called for a stiff drink and so Kai together with some members of the crowd had headed over to a crappy tavern. It was a little out of the way but the fact it wasn't too crowded made up for it.

After the third round, the mood seemed to lightened somewhat and more mundane topics were discussed. It was right around then that a female marine wandered in and took a seat at the bar. She appeared to have ducked out from her duty and wanted to get a drink or two before she would have to continue her shift. 

With a bar full of seafaring men that had a few drinks in them, it wasn't a surprise that the attractive marine quickly became to focus of the discussion.

"Damn, if my ex-wife would've been that hot I wouldn't have cheated on her." One of Kai's new friends, known as Big Bob,  chuckled at his own joke, the only response few a snorts from his fellow patrons.

"You always have the same problem with women like that...."Another 'new friend' spoke up, he went by as Shaman Joe for his wisdom he was claimed to have....So far Kai hadn't picked up on it though. Shaman Joe didn't manage to finish though as Bob interrupted him. 

"More trouble then they're worth?"He chuckled once more, still unfettered by his lack of a response. 

"No, you old fool." Joe sighed heavily before continuing. "Sure she looks good, I ain't denying that but how big of a role is that uniform playing in that."

"Ah yeah, good point." Bob nodded in approval. "A woman in uniform always goes up at least 2 points in the hotness scale."

"Three actually." Joe added in that matter-of-factly tone of his.

Only now Kai put his two cents in, he had payed attention to the discussion while he was ranking the marine himself. "I don't see it, the uniform really doesn't do it form me."

The way the two men looked at him made it seem as if he just had claimed the sky was green. "What do you mean the uniform doesn't do it for you, pfff if I was ten years younger I would've....."

There was a noticeable drop in temperate when Bob trailed off, despite that sweat formed on his brow as the marine with an seemingly uncanny sense of hearing stood behind him. In reality though, the less than sober men had spoken a lot louder than they had thought.

"I should skin you filthy pigs!" The marine had her fists clenched and seemed about ready to push it trough one or more skulls. The panic stricken bob was inching away from the marine while stammering excuses but the unphased Kai calmly stood up and stepped in front of the older man.

"Alright look lady, I can get you don't think too highly of us but really is it needed to kick this geezer's ass?" He held his hands up in an attempt at a calming gesture, a beating seemed uncalled for. "Come on, you're a woman in a bar with drunk men, you should know that most men are dogs, even more so when intoxicated, so really what did you expect?" Kai, despite his age, seemed to be holding his liquor better than the other two men at the table.

"We're just talking, it didn't even get really crude in my opinion, and here you are acting like you just groped."

The marine seemed to calm down, slightly, though still stood her ground. She was in a bad mood to begin with, and both the ogling and this fool talking back at her didn't improve upon it. "Still, I demand an apology!"

Kai sighed."Really?, as far as I'm concerned the guys just gave you a compliment, this is the first time I met a lady that got this bend out of shape about a compliment so I don't really see the need for an  apology that we all here know will be half hearted at best."He added."I would think it would be more worrysome if you had walked in here and you wouldn't have been given the time of day, but these guys thought you were hot,I personally don't see it but hey it's a free world."

This only further pissed her off.Kai noticed the bulging vein and realized his faux pas. "Look, don't get me wrong."He quickly said."I can somewhat get that a man should think you're somewhat attractive, I mean at least slightly." He only seemed to dig himself in a deeper hole, but Kai was known for being honest to the point of fault."But that uniform really creeps me out, maybe you'd look better without it."Out the of the people in the bar, probably only Kai didn't realize how bad that last bit sounded, but honest to god, he didn't intend to imply anything remotely to what it sounded like.

He went on oblivious to the latest faux pas he just made, he was struggling with the decision to explain that the reason why the marine uniform gave him the creeps was because his mom was a marine and well..... Any sane guy would think less of something that reminded him of his mom. But Kaiser decided against it, he wasn't about to advertise this shameful secret. As far as anyone was concerned, his mom was a homemaker that could make a mean split pea soup.

"Outside!"The marine's yelling awoke him from his inner struggle."Now!" She stormed out but paused at the door, to see if Kai followed. With a shrug and a sigh, he did, followed by first Bob and Joe and then the rest of the bar patrons.

"Look lady, I really don't see the need for this."Once outside, the bar owner did his best to calm the marine down while Joe and Bob tried to keep Kai from making the situation even worse.

"Kid, this is a Pretty Officer you're dealing with."Bob warned.

"Is that high?"Kai asked, who honestly didn't know, Privateers were legal so his former crew actually had more problems with pirates and marines kinda went out of their way. Heck, he didn't even know what rank his mom had.
"That's a low rank right?, I mean all I know about Marine ranks is that Admiral translates to Get The Fuck Out."He looked back at the female Petty Officer.
"She's still like ten promotions away from Admiral right?"

"As a matter of fact, twelve." Shaman Joe chipped in, who exuded such confidence and wisdom that Kaiser accepted this as truth despite the fact Shaman Joe pulled this number out of his ass.

"Yeah, I can take her." Kai said without doubt. "I mean, I don't see the need to kick her ass but I also won't just keep my mouth shut and let an old fool like Bob get his ass kicked in for no good reason."

"Oi, I'm only 48!"Bob retorted, offended. 

"Dude....Seriously?"Kai was shocked, Bob calmed down a bit, thinking that it was perhaps that he had looked older from the rough life on the seas that Kai thought he was much older than he actually was."I thought you were in your late thirties or something, fuck you're actually ancient...Thank god, I was there to step in or you would've broken your hip or lost your dentures or something."As offensive as that was, this was just Kaiser being Kaiser......His lack of a social filter was the reason why he pissed people off, there was nothing intentional about it.

"Step back, or I'll first stomp you into the ground before I'll do the same to that brat!" The marine snarled and caught Kai's attention again.

"You know what lady!" He yelled at her. "Suck it!" Maybe it was the way he said it, or just the absurdity of the situation but know one really knew how to respond to this. Things got so quiet Kai, got a little worried.
"That's an insult right?, I mean this isn't my native tongue, but I meant it as an insult, I wasn't soliciting!"

At this point, Petty Officer Roja Corona saw red with anger and stormed the seventeen year old Rookie.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2011)

The Overkills ? the beginning.


*Ike ? Gnome Island, West Blue.*

Gnome island was as sunny as it always was. Lush green hills and trees everywhere. On one of those hills stood a short man with a glint in his eye, a spring in his step and a loin cloth around his privates. He had his hand on his forehead, shielding his eyes from the sun as he looked around for his target. Down there! At the bottom of the hill was a lake where the ele-croc resided. Ike jumped and ran down the hill as fast as his little legs would take him, but the momentum was too great and he ended up forward rolling down the hill, coming to an abrupt end when he hit a tree. He leapt up and shouted ?I?m OK!? to no-one in particular.

His focus then went on the murky lake. He had accidentally broken ol man Fargus?s clay pot and when he apologised and asked if he could do anything, he replied passionately to poke an ele-croc in the butt with his stick. And that?s where he was now, stick in hand and fearlessly wading into the water.

Of course Ike was unaware that Fargus had said it in anger and was unfortunate that the partially deaf old man had not heard Ike enthusiastically shout ?OK!? Ike had no idea why he needed to poke an ele-croc in the butt but he wasn?t going to argue. He had wandered away from Anya for only 10 minutes and now with a grin on his face he swam deeper into the muddy water. 

?Ele-croc, come out! I have to poke you in the butt so Mr Fargus won?t be so mad at me.? Ike said and then felt something swim under his feet, ?haha! That tickles!? Ike chortled happily and then looked around for it.

Behind him an elephant trunk and two lizard type eyes came up from the water. It stalked its prey and got closer and closer to Ike. A giant bubble came from the water just in front of the trunk from the direction of Ike?s large derriere and it caused the Ele-croc to trumpet and completely come out of the water.

?Aha! I found you!? Ike spun around and jumped onto the Ele-croc?s back with his trusty stick, causing the white and green beast to thrash angrily. Ike held on, even when it went underwater and came back up. He crawled closer and closer to the animal?s tail, reached over and poked it in the butt.

?Sorry! But ol man Fargus said that I had to!? Ike yelped as the croc flicked the little man off his back and into the air. ?wheeee!? Ike screamed in delight as he flew through the air looking happily at the sky. The enraged animal opened its mouth in anticipation of a tasty meal only to have its snapping mouth close on nothing but air. Ike dangled from the edge of a huge sword that had snagged his sopping loin cloth by a huge muscular man wearing the same.

?Anyone who wears a loin cloth is a person of great virtue and is a true hero!? Ike turned to see the massive man. He was bigger than anyone he had ever seen at least thrice the size of the wee man. Ike?s eyes sparkled and his jaw dropped open.

?You?re big!! You?re a giant! Throw me! I wanna touch the sun!? Ike said pointing to the fireball in the sky

?Haha! Well said!? With that Dangil threw the little man high into the sky until he was but a speck. He heard a blood curdling scream of rage coming from the top of the hill and saw a small pink haired woman come charging at him.

?Oh ho! Would you too lke to take the Dangil express to the sky?? he said with a puffed out chest and a grin.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 19, 2011)

*Drax Stinger 

Meredy Island*​
In the middle of town, people had gathered around Drax Stinger who was telling stories of the adventures he had while sailing the West Blue as a pirate. Most of the crowd were adults, people who had known Drax before he left. However, a few children had managed to sneak out of their houses right under their parent's noses, just to hear Drax's stories. To the children, they were bedtime stories, better then that crap about princess and knights by far. A big grin on his face, Drax had his arms crossed as he told the villagers on how he'd escaped from savage tribes and sea monsters, several times. He was running out of stories to tell though... He only had more up his sleeve and it'd be the best way to end his little 'show'... before the true fun started. "I have one more story to tell..." He said. "It's the story about a boy with a pirate for a father..." While the children listened closely to every word, the adults nervously looked at each other. That sounded a lot like Drax's own past. "The boy wanted to be a pirate just like his father."

"However, everyone made fun of this dream. They all mocked him, told him he'd never be a pirate... except for one person. That person was his mother..." Drax said, his eyes watered a little as he said that last part. _Damnit! I've got to keep my game face!_ He thought inside his head. "This boy loved his mother for this. She was the only one who believed him, the only person whoever encouraged him. And for that, she was the only thing he loved. But she was taking away from him too early. She died of disease. Now that the only thing tying him to the island was gone, the boy decided to leave and become a pirate..." He told the crowd. "Two years would pass and he'd return to his home with a message... Don't ever let your dreams go!" Drax said, pumping his fist in the air. One of these adults, an older man a full beard glared at Drax. "What was the point of that last one? We know your past!" 

Drax smiled at him. Truthfully, he was angry. He disliked this man. He was one of those people who constantly told him to give up on his dream. He couldn't fully remember his name, but he was sure of it. Drax tossed his shoulders confidently, "Just a little message for the children." He said, winking at two kids in front who clapped excitedly. "Drax Stinger! I can't allow you to tell these stories to children, corrupting their minds... They're still young after all." A man said. Everyone turned in the direction of the voice. Standing there was the mayor; a rather elderly looking man who carried a cane. Everyone suddenly tensed up. This could get ugly. The mayor was one of the people who had constantly tried to crush Drax's dream. To everyone?s surprise, Drax simply smiled at the mayor, as if he were happy to see him. 

?The mayor! It?s been so long!? He exclaimed. ?Just in time too?? Drax muttered underneath his breathe. He started to chuckle, now that the bastard was here; the real fun could truly begin. 












Looking at the children one last time, Drax beamed at them. ?Remember kids, follow your dreams.? He then held up his hand and pointed it at the mayor. The mayor?s eyes remained narrowed, but they soon widened when his arms began to move on their own accord. ?What the hell is this trickery, Drax!?? He shouted. Drax smirked, ?Trickery? I?m not doing anything.? He said, playing innocent. ?You?re a damn liar!? The mayor yelled. Then his legs started to move. It was as if? he was being controlled somehow. He walked forward, his arms held out. The crowd moved out of the way, confused on what was going on. Drax smirked, ?Yes, walk to your death old man?? He kept on walking until he reached Drax. Through gritted teeth, the mayor spoke, ?I have no idea how you?re doing this, but you?ll be punished.? He growled. Drax whispered to him, a smug smirk still on his face. ?Punished by who? No one can punish me? I?m the man who is going to rule the world.? The mayor glared. Another crazy dream, what was wrong with this kid. 

?Now you?re going to take this gun?? He said, pulling out a pistol from his pocket and placing it in the mayor?s hand. ?And you?re going to kill yourself with it.? 

?What the hell!?? The mayor shouted. He tried to drop the gun, but he couldn?t control himself, he took it from Drax?s hand. His hand moved to put the pistol against his head. The metal was extremely cold. He shivered, ?Please stop? Why are you doing this?? Drax?s eyes narrowed.

 ?Do you really need to ask?? Then the mayor shot himself in the head. His body hit the ground and Drax?s hand relaxed. People screamed and the children cried. A day that had been going so well had suddenly turned into hell for the islanders of Meredy Island. ?What did you do to the mayor?? The beard-faced man shouted as he charged at Drax. To him, Drax was a monster who had to be stopped. He didn?t know he made the mayor do what he did, but he knew the mayor well enough that he wouldn?t just kill himself like that. Before he could even reach Drax, he was sliced in half by what appeared to be an invisible blade. More people shrieked, after the man?s death, Drax dropped the fa?ade. ?Every last one of you who mocked my dreams will die tonight!?

People began to run, but it was hopeless. They were either cut by invisible strings or they couldn?t move for some strange reason, as if they were paralyzed. They were helpless to the power of Drax. His mysterious powers allowed him to be control everything. However, some would notice that Drax was sweating heavily? This was exhausting. He hadn?t used his power this much in a while. But it was worth it? This was his home and the people who mocked his dream, deserved to die. He allowed the children and people he didn?t recognize from his time on the island to flee, but everyone else was good as dead. Drax walked through the mayhem, controlling it all. He walked past one woman who was crying, ?You were a sweet kid?? She said before her eyes rolled to the back of her head. ?Like father, like son.? Someone else said. It meant nothing to Drax. These people were like sheep, to be murdered by him. 

And the massacre would continue like this? By daybreak, Drax had left the island, leaving a bunch of bloodied and sliced bodies. The survivors of the horrific attack had joined together, unaware of the reason why they had been allowed to live. Meanwhile, the marines would soon arrive. They asked several questions and disposed of the bodies. A good portion of an already small population was now dead. Finally, they asked for the pirate who had done it to be sketched. Blue-hair, strange eyes, and a cape? They identified this pirate as Drax Stinger. Sending a warning out to every marine base in the West Blue to capture this man if they were to see him, the marines had done all they could? But Meredy Island was shaken.

One shaking woman spoke about the boy, her eyes still wide from all the blood she had seen, ?H-he said that he wanted to rule the world!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2011)

*Adrift in the East Blue:*
Phoenix D. Rose slowly sat up and gazed at her surroundings, clear blue sky and ocean in every direction for as far the eye could see, a world of infinite possibilities. The vastness of it all made her feel tiny by comparison, alone on her little makeshift raft, nothing more then a ramshackle collection of logs held together by rope chord. 

She grabbed the last peach left in the wicker basket that had once been filled to the brim and stared at it longingly before taking a bite, savoring the last taste of home she'd have for quite some time. It had been two days since she snuck away from her home on Peach Island, two days since she heard the news of the Pirate King's impeding execution in the newspapers and decided to strike out to Loguetown to rescue him. She figured beating a couple of Admirals wouldn't be _that_ tough. 

It wasn't until she was well into the open sea when she realized that she had no idea just where Loguetown was. Planning or reading maps had never been her strong suit. She left that sort of stuff to her big sister. Rose tossed away the peach pit into the basket and laid back down. She closed her eyes and began whistling, a tune her mother used to hum to her as a baby. She'd get to Loguetown eventually, maybe even find someone who could give her a ride. There was no rush when you were the future Pirate Queen.

_Peach Island..._
Azalea D. Flora was busy in the garden when her eldest daughter Amelia burst out of the kitchen door. The girl was huffing and puffing and held up a crumpled letter. Azalea's hand trembled as she took the letter, already dreading what it could mean. The writing in crayon was a dead give away. 

Dear Mom,

I'm gonna go rescue Gold Roger and wallop some Admirals. After that I think I'll go to the New World and see dad then become the Pirate Queen. It should only take a few weeks. 

Love Rose 

A dull thud could be heard as Azalea fainted onto a bed of wild flowers.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Kindal Clyne - Garnish Scythe*​
> Kindal silently observed the heated battle between Pazzo and Goomba with much interest. Goomba never really earned Kindal's respect, but he did know that the Marine was no pushover. His strength was known far and wide throughout the East Blue--yet here this man was, taking Goomba's attacks as if they meant absolutely nothing. What's even more impressive is the man's dedication towards his goal. The tone in his voice, the look in his eyes; this is truly a man who knows his purpose in life and he's going to do it. Kindal admired that most about Pazzo, because he wanted to find his worth in the world.
> 
> The battle inched towards its end and Pazzo did something that absolutely shocked everyone in the crowd: he shot him. A simple bullet put the infamous Marine down for the count without a fuss. Pazzo laughed at the humiliation he just brought to the defeated Marine; the humiliation of dying in such a pitiful way and, most importantly, the humiliation of thinking there's rules when fighting. The pirate burst into a fit of laughter once again at his triumph while everyone looked on in horror.
> ...




*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Garnish Scythe Headquarters

Pazzo D. Morte​*
And then the Ravenbeards were two. To have a swordsman upon the crew was something of great importance. That is how Pazzo saw it anyway. There were a lot of blade wielding foes with dreams of being the strongest out there; having a particularly skilled one at his side was something only a fool would pass up. As Kindal accepted his invitation to be his nakama the Captain threw his head back in laughter before thrusting his hand towards the marines who were still in awe at the random occurrence before them. 
*“Excellent, let’s get to work.” *A huge serpent beast of toxin ploughed forwards from the pirates hand and swept through the marines like a scythe through wheat. At the same time Kindal swiftly sliced through the marines over and over, giving them no mercy. They did not need any to die but in battle it happened, any survivors would be able to tell the tale of what had occurred here along with the civilians to back it up. It was not that Pazzo was some psychotic killer or anything, he simply had to make it known that he was on the move. It was the first phase of his plan after all. Naturally as his own power grew and his name became more known he would pull out other feats that may alter the direction his crew would go. For the moment going on as he did was fine enough. 

After a short battle the marines had been defeated and the pair had calmly stridden through the town back towards the dock. All the townsfolk had locked themselves away to avoid any possible chance of encountering the duo. Pazzo paid no mind to them, all the business in this town had been taken care of. The pair reached the Ravenbeard Pirates small sailboat with the chest of ten million beli untouched on the deck. The black coated pirate flopped into his ship and motioned the swordsmen to follow suit. It was not long before the ship was back out to see with the Captain tapping a compass as he searched for their next location.
*“So Kindal Clyne, ya know my plan. To be Pirate King, there ain’t any other fool on the sea that’ll beat me to it. But before that I have to round up my nakama! You’re the first but I have some others in mind.”* With that he slammed down a poster of another man between them on the ship. The man had a crazy look on his face, dark hair and a modified eye. The poster was of captured men who were placed in an Asylum for mental health. This place was known in East Blue has a very dangerous and out of the way area. In the mountainous island regions furthest south of east blue this island was located. 
*“It ain’t controlled by marines. It’s controlled by some private company that keep a lot of freaks on lock down. I’m after only one.”* Ravenbeard raised the poster and placed his face alongside the one in the picture.
*“Lupe Falla!”*

*A few hours after the incident…*
A pink haired marine officer disembarked from a marine vessel to be greeted by a couple of wounded marines. Others were being tended to about town by their fellows and the townsfolk. The officer ran his gaze over the scene with resentment. This was not supposed to happen in East Blue. After giving his chin a firm scratch he looked down towards those who had approached him.
“What happened here?” He asked in a commanding tone. The wounded marine forced a salute.
“We… we were attacked. Lieutenant Goomba is dead as are his swordsmen… it was… foul… to use such tactics on such an honourable man…” The officer snarled and gritted his teeth. There was no doubt about it. That sneaky bastard had done it again and had also escaped him by what would have had to have been hours. 
“Annoying I have… other matters to attend. Without a doubt this man will eventually make for Reverse Mountain and Grand Line. I will send in the paperwork to transfer my crew there. Him, no, all rookies. I will not let you pass easily. None of you!”

*Southern East Blue…*
The small boat that carried the pair of Ravenbeard Pirates slowly edged towards an island covered in dark mountains. The screams of those inside rattled over the island like a heavy wind.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2011)

*Sendo*

The birth of a Knight

*West blue, Sweet-water Island.*

Many people would say that a life of unblocking toilets, repairing sinks and putting up shelves was an ordinary life. Sendo would agree with you and he would add that he would not change it for the One Piece itself. He smiled and respectfully declined the young warriors that offered to give him a position on their crew and a fair cut of the treasure or bounty. They needed a carpenter or someone who could fix things around the ship. Sendo shook his head and accompanied it with the cheesy line of “I have all the treasure I need at my house.”

It had been an ordinary day. Playing with Jace in the morning who was up early as always to play outside on a Saturday morning with Sandy across the street. Mary and Sendo would joke that they would be fast friends and maybe get married; after all that’s how he and Mary met. Childhood friends, then rivals, then lovers. He stretched, kissed his wife goodbye and went to see a man about a barn door.

The farm was a little out of town but he enjoyed the walk. He meandered through the golden wheat fields and listened to the sounds of the approaching farm. Perhaps he would change profession. Be a farmer. He laughed at the thought. Too exciting for him! Trying to control animals was not for him; Jace was more than enough.

Sendo greeted the farmer and saw the damage on the door. Billy the farmer looked down sheepishly and Sendo didn’t mention the fact that there were burn marks around the side of the hole in the door. There had been an earlier argument between Billy and Bob over whose fireworks were the best in town. No surprise that Billy was trying to spice up his own entry.

Sendo got to work and it was but a half hour into the job where he got a horrid feeling. Like something was wrong. Instinctively he looked up to where his house would be and his heart dropped as he saw black smoke coming from town. 

“I need your horse!” he yelled at Billy who ran and opened the stable. Sendo climbed on it and without another word raced to the town. As he got closer he heard explosions, then screaming, then gunfire! At the gates he saw a bloodied yet familiar face. It was Sandy’s grandfather. He crawled towards Sendo who got off his horse.

“Are you OK? Oh God, what happened?” Sendo asked.

“Pirates…they’re looting the island. Taking the women and children…please sace my Sandy….Jace and Mary…they’ve already been taken.”

“What?! I’m sorry I have to go, I have to..” Sendo turned to leave but a hand snaked out and grabbed him.

“Wait Sendo! Here. This is the only way you can beat those bastards….” The old man took out a yellow swirly fruit. Sendo looked at it.

“What is it? A fruit?” Sendo looked at the thing questioningly, his eyes darting between it and his house.

“I have no time to explain. Just eat it…it’ll make you strong.” the old man said with conviction. Sendo had never seen signs of senility in him, perhaps it was too many blows to the head.

“Fine!” Sendo did so if only to have the man let him go. He took a bite and almost spat it out, only to have his mouth covered by the white haired man. 

“You must swallow. Please…” the old man begged

Sendo looked at his pleading eyes and swallowed. He didn’t feel any different, though he wasn’t expecting much. The old man had let him go and Sendo ran to his house. He stopped, utterly taken aback in fear and shock. The house, which had so many memories, was on fire the flames greedily eating the house without a care for Sendo’s anguish.

He looked around and saw other women being dragged by utterly frightening individuals. They had long swords that were as sharp as their eyes, and just as soulless. These were pirates. There were at least 12 of them. None made a sound. All the evil they did, they did with a sort of professionalism, as if this were just another day.

Sendo clenched his fist and ran at them with no plan. He had to do something. In an utter rage he dived at a pirate dragging Sarah the grocery lady by her hair. The big man caught Sendo by the neck with his free hand, not letting Sarah go.

“Nothing personal mate, just business.”

“You’re monsters! Let these people go! Let my family go!” Sendo shouted

“Sorry mate, we all gotta make a beli somehow. Just be grateful we struck a deal with the Marines otherwise you’d be dead.”

“Th…the Marines know?” Sendo gritted his teeth as the grip tightened slightly.

“Oh? Haha, whoops, probably shouldn’t have told you that eh? Never mind. Won’t do you any good. In exchange for letting us get away with these lovely little slaves, marines get a nice little cut and you guys get to keep your lives. Now be on yer away because frankly mate, you’d be surprised what you can live through.” The malice in this man’s eyes was clear. His breath stunk of alcohol and rotting meat, his arms had more tattoos on it than Sendo had ever seen and not to mention he was strong, not only in his physique but in his will too. Sendo felt like his neck was as fragile as a twig in the man’s grasp. He threw Sendo to the ground in front of his feet and the father and husband shook on the ground, powerless to do anything.

He clenched hard at a broken piece of wood that was beside him and screamed at his own uselessness. 

Sendo then experienced an odd sensation, as if he had grown another limb and could move it freely. The piece of wood suddenly took form into what it once was; a door. A front door that suddenly materialised and hit the pirate square in the solar plexus, winding him terribly. Sendo had no idea what was going on but was not about to waste the opportunity as Sarah was free from his clutches. Sendo stood with the thick wooden door and mustering all his strength raised it above his head and slammed it down onto the pirates. There was a dull thud beneath the door. 

Then the door suddenly smashed into several pieces as the pirate looked at Sendo with utter rage. Sendo still had the original piece in his hand and again shouted as the door rematerialised and hit the pirate square in the face, sending him flying to the deck.

This attracted the attention of the other pirates and the one that had been hit slowly got up, sporting a bloody nose and a terrible headache. The pirates walked around Sendo and circled him. He knew he was going to die. He knew it. He thought of his wife and child and raced forward with his door.

“That will be quite enough.” The autority and force of the voice made everyone stop, including Sendo. “This man is under arrest for possessing Devil fruit abilities. Please administer the seastone net.”

The voice came from a snobbish looking man in a white Marine uniform, who sneered at the shaggy man as Sendo heard a BOOM and a net was suddenly over him. He felt weak, exhausted like the time he had worked day and night to complete the crib for Jace. He was pulled, as if he were the catch of the day to the Marine ship that had sat and watched all the women and children being taken, watched while old men were beaten to a pulp, watched as the homes had been destroyed and pillaged. 

Sendo for the first time in his life, felt hate.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Loguetown - The Eternal Flame Pirates*​
> Ritoru watched as several men with bazookas showed up in the distance, "Eh? What's going on?" they suddenly began to fire, one blast sending his two new recruits flying into the bar. Ritoru leaped out of the way to avoid the explosions, but then some kind of a gorilla leaped out and released a shockwave that rammed into the bar.
> 
> The blue haired captain clenched his fists and leaped forward, standing in-between the marine and the bar, "Hey! Gorilla Man!" he barked, "What the hell do you think you'r doing! My nakama are in there!"
> ...



Garrick was truly disappointed. He had been expecting at least someone with a bounty, not some ham and egger who had barely hit puberty. At this rate he'd never impress the higher ups and get his own squad. He muttered a string of curses as he wrapped his massive fists with his pounders, two thick steel bands coated in seastone. 

*"You're gonna regret those words you blue haired fairy..."* Garrick declared, shooting a finger at the wannabe pirate.   

He shrugged away his Marine trenchcoat. As it fell to the ground it made a reverberating thud, sending tiny cracks radiating through the cobblestone. Garrick cracked his neck to the side, barely feeling the loss of the extra 300 pounds. He charged at Ritoru like a freight train, swinging downward with his right fist like a jackhammer. Much to Garrick's surprise the pirate caught his fist with both hands. His arms trembled visibly as he held up Garrick's fist. 

"You're pretty strong...but not as strong as my brothers on Elbaf..." Ritoru declared before pushing Garrick back several paces. 

Garrick glared at the pirate and spat before his feet. Apparently this little punk thought that he was actually trying. He pumped his fist back and swung a massive looping uppercut at the air. There was a delay for a few seconds. Suddenly an invisible shockwave flew upwards like a wave at Ritoru, cutting the very air itself. 
*
"Meteor Uppercut!" *


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

*Kaya Marion*​
Kaya didn't think she was asking too much of the world.

Just a day off. A day. Nothing crazy going on, no marine buisness (or even worse, personal buisness) to attend to, and a solid supply of alcohol for 24 hours.

She had been _this fucking close_ to it too. And then they had captured Gol D. Roger and decided to execute him in Loguetown, of all places. Loguetown. When you could literally kill him anywhere in the world, why did that spot have to be her vacation spot?

So of course she didn't get the day off. There would be riots to quell, robbers to apprehend, and worst of all, pirates to detain. Another day, another beli. 

So she wasn't surprised when she got the call that there was a fight going on at a local bar. Pissed off, sure, but surprised? No. She got there as fast as she could - the rooftops here were flat and easy to traverse, her light slippers slapping against the cool stone - until she reached the scene.

Just as she had expected, chaos reigned. Marines were firing bazookas into the bar, and a marine officer was currently engaged in ridiculously destructive combat with a fairly strong looking little asshole. 

Two men stood on a roof not far from her, talking to each other quietly. Well, not exactly two men - a robot and a fishman. A few years ago, she would've been surprised. Now she just shrugged and considered the situation. Kaya didn't like the looks of either of them, as robots were completely immune to her attacks and fishmen had a different physiology - made it hard to pinpoint exactly where to strike. But it was better being confused than completely blocked out, and so she took a flying leap at the fishman.

"Crushing Palm first form - Thrust!" She shouted. Her fingers clenched into a sort of half fist, leaving her palm exposed, as she gathered negative energy into her strike. Then with another shout, she thrust her palm at the unsuspecting fishman.


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kaya Marion*​
> Kaya didn't think she was asking too much of the world.
> 
> Just a day off. A day. Nothing crazy going on, no marine buisness (or even worse, personal buisness) to attend to, and a solid supply of alcohol for 24 hours.
> ...



Hisame was preparing himself into jumping back in the fray, but then he heard a womans voice shout something. Turning his head towards the direction of the voice, Hisame witnessed a young marine woman jumping towards him; sending what looked like a punch of some kind. Honestly, if he didn't hear her, Hisame could have been seriously injured.  Quickly pulling his sword up, he blocked the marine's blow, but pushing him back a foot in the process. Hisame felt a force, an unusual force from the attack the marine used. "GT, you go help our new captain. I'll handle this."

Hisame then proceeded to send a few swings of his mighty blade at the female marine; she easily dodged them as he knew she would. "You're No ordinary marine. Your punches as well are strange to me." Hisame then decided to pick up his pace, now sending more precise and faster swings of his blade.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Firecracker Pirates - Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> "Well..." Kent said, grabbing the foot of a marine who was attempting to kick him, "The position of the world's strongest man is already taken...by me." He threw the marine into the side of a building and moved onto the next, punching him three times in the face before the dazed man could even respond. "But," he continued, flipping backwards and kicking another marine in the chin, "I'll consider...letting you...share some of the glory." He took a flying leap and descended upon the lead marine with a savage grin. "Hanabi Hanabi no Punch!" His fist met the marine's face with a crack, the marine's eyes bulging out as he flew down the street in a tangle of limbs. "First things first though..." Kent said, dusting off his hands and lighting a cigarette, "We need a ship."



Taking the heads of two marines, Ral made them collide before sending one of them against another of the recruits of the navy while hearing Kent saying that the title of the strongest man of the world was already his." Sorry but such role can only be filled by me, Tiger D. Ral " the user of the powers granted by the Honoo honoo no mi said and then jumping to dodge a sword he landed on the head of the man who tried to attack him from behind and smashed it against the ground.

" Anyway these guys are annoying... "he said with a bored face after having expected some challenge from them being it that they were outnumbering the pirates but everything was just disappointing in the end. " Rampaging fist "whispering that, Ral used the same punch that Kent dodged before to crack the ground, making a small crater and a crack that was troubling the rest of the enemies.

"I think we can find one at the harbor....Not that it matters if we take it without permission "he stated and then left running.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Garnish Scythe Headquarters
> 
> Pazzo D. Morte​*
> And then the Ravenbeards were two. To have a swordsman upon the crew was something of great importance. That is how Pazzo saw it anyway. There were a lot of blade wielding foes with dreams of being the strongest out there; having a particularly skilled one at his side was something only a fool would pass up. As Kindal accepted his invitation to be his nakama the Captain threw his head back in laughter before thrusting his hand towards the marines who were still in awe at the random occurrence before them.
> ...



*Ravenbeard Pirates - Open sea

Kindal Clyne​*
"I suppose that makes me the first-mate, eh?" Kindal mused when Pazzo mentioned he's the first to join the crew, a rather obvious observation. Kindal leaned over the side of the rails and whistled a soft tone to himself while Pazzo went ahead describing his ultimate goal with the same burning passion present in his tone he's had the previous times he's spoken about it. 

Kindal stopped mid-tune and turned to face his new captain. "I suppose I should tell you why I decided to join you. Kindal looked up towards the sky and watched a group of seagulls fly by ahead. "Unlike you and those birds up there, I don't know where I'm headed in life. I'm looking for a purpose.......and I'm pretty sure I'll find that traveling with you." Kindal took out one of his katanas and took a swipe with it at the air. A smirk then edged across the left side of his lips. "Taking the head of the World's Greatest Swordsmen won't hurt either...!"

Pazzo displayed the poster of their next crewmate, Lupe Falla. The man looked incredibly insane and dangerous, but that's not something that would be a problem for the two Ravenbeard Pirates. In fact, they're actively looking for such individuals. Looking towards towards the sea, Kindal took in the sight of the island with the dark mountains and the bloodcurdling screams of the prisoners...er, patients, on the island.

"Looks like it won't be an easy task to recruit Mr. Falla. His psychotic buddies might get in our way.....I hope they find the melody of my whistling calming....because it's the last thing theyll hear."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick was truly disappointed. He had been expecting at least someone with a bounty, not some ham and egger who had barely hit puberty. At this rate he'd never impress the higher ups and get his own squad. He muttered a string of curses as he wrapped his massive fists with his pounders, two thick steel bands coated in seastone.
> 
> *"You're gonna regret those words you blue haired fairy..."* Garrick declared, shooting a finger at the wannabe pirate.
> 
> ...



Ritoru is shot straight into the air, but Garrick doesn't leave it at that. He leaps up after his prey and viciously smashes him back down into the earth. The manic marine then finishes by landing on top of his fallen victim.

Garrick spits after stepped off the pirate, "I'll let that clown handle the clean up, my works done here," he grumbles before heading off.

"Not bad..." Garrick's eye brawls narrow as he hears the voice from behind him. He turns to see the young pirate getting back onto his feet, blood leaking from his forehead. 

Ritoru rips off his red cape, cracks his neck, and then dashes forward, *"Atlas Blitz!"* the marine receives a surprisingly powerful kick right to the gut that sends Garrick flying into one of the nearby buildings.

The Marine quickly rises from the rubble, brushing off a few boars of wood from his shoulder, "That's the spirit! Now come at me with all ya got!"

"Oh, you'll wish you hadn't said that chump..." the two begin to rush at each other at full speed, cocking their fists back.

*"Megaton Punch!"
*

*"Titan Strike!"*

Their fists collide in a massive shockwave that sends both of them skidding back, but Ritoru wastes no time before leaping forward once again, *"Cyclops Smash!"* he spreads both of his arms, clenches his fists, and then slams them together, Garricks head in-between them.

*"Hercules Hammer!"* he follows up with a wound up upper cut to Garrick's chin, sending him soaring back, "Hope your not done yet!" he shouts after hearing a crash, "I haven't found a fight as good as this since I left Elbaf!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

WarAngel said:


> Hisame was preparing himself into jumping back in the fray, but then he heard a womans voice shout something. Turning his head towards the direction of the voice, Hisame witnessed a young marine woman jumping towards him; sending what looked like a punch of some kind. Honestly, if he didn't hear her, Hisame could have been seriously injured.  Quickly pulling his sword up, he blocked the marine's blow, but pushing him back a foot in the process. Hisame felt a force, an unusual force from the attack the marine used. "GT, you go help our new captain. I'll handle this."


*
"That would be the most prudent route, try not to die while proceeding with your fight." "Uhh thanks...." "You are most welcome." 

GT tried to run to the bar where he had saw his captain and Zane fighting but an elderly man with strange hair came in front of him. "Sir I need you to move out of the way I need to assist someone." The old man started crying, oh please I need your help "My daughter was hit by a stray bullet. She's going to die any second now." GT's head turned to the old man. "That's strange, by the tone of your voice it's obvious that you are intentionally rasping it.  To sound older then you are. "

He started laughing. His voice sounded young again.  "Good work I've never had anyone discover my trick so easily but I'm close enough where it doesn't matter." 

Corkscrew Shot  He said softly. A bullet fired and hit GT. "You are mistaken bullets will not affect me, this mistake has cost you your life. My apologies."  But for some reason GT, began to cough up blood. "What is this ?"

"He he he, those aren't ordinary bullets those bullets hold the power of rotation !" His skin began to unwrinkle and he no longer stood with an hump, he was now a young man staring down GT. The young man was none over then Ziggy himself ! GT looked down at where the bullet had been fired. "What ?!" The place where it had been fired began to twist, as if it had been an enormous cramp.  "It might take a while but that rotation will turn your insides into mush ! I can't what to find out how much your body will be worth on the black market !" 


Corkscrew Blow  ! 

Ziggy threw a rotating punch toward GT. "I'll punch that metal skull of yours and turn it inside out" 
 GT caught the punch before it finished. He crushed Ziggy's right hand it caused a horrible noise. "Arghh. You bloody piece of garbage, you broke my hand !" "This is your doing you should have never assaulted me. Now I must finish you off." "Dammit No ! " (I can't throw a corkscrew punch this close I'm gonna die I know it ! HAPPY THOUGHTS HAPPY THOUGHTS !)  GT sent him flying with a full strength punch into another bar.  Leaving an imprint of his fist on his face effectively knocking him out. When GT knocked him the rotation bullet that had been fired at him ceased movement, but it had harmed some of GT's organs effectively. 

Before he could check the extensiveness of the damage he began to hear someone else's  footsteps close in on him. 
*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2011)

*Loguetown...*
Annie remained in a corner of the seedy dive bar, her feet kicked up on a table (her back to a wall like always), observing with keen amusement the brewing altercation between a PMSing lady Marine and some poor guy who had put his foot in his mouth. Her money was on the lady Marine knocking his block off. 

So far she had had little luck finding decent crewmates to ally herself with. Where once she had been a loner, a recent near death encounter had taught her that even she needed people watching her back.  Suddenly she found herself wishing she had taken that goofy red haired guy's offer. It seemed as if everyone was just rushing headlong into their journeys, with very few actually stopping to consider just how daunting the task would be. She had no interest in finding One Piece, but anyone who survived the journey to the end of the Grand Line would no doubt come away from it incredibly strong, more then enough strength for her to deal with that son of a bitch in the West Blue and all his cronies. 

Her attention was quickly brought back to the lady Marine as she suddenly rushed the kid. Annie watched with bemusement to see what would happen next. She didn't hold out too much hope for him. At least she was getting a free show though.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2011)

*Loguetown...

Unnamed Pirates...*

*Adora...*

The young woman wandered through the town going into one establishment before moving onto another.  There was enough drinking and fighting going on to last Adora a life time.  She would even be highly intoxicated from all the offers of drinks if she wasn't able to refuse without offending people, not that she really cared about offending, but she did need a position to earn enough to sustain her.

It was in one of the middle of the road taverns that her luck may have changed.  Inside was a burly old man that was deep in his cups.  He sat in a chair bragging about his cooking.  Talking about the recipes that he could make up on the spot.  How he could make a full meal deal with just a couple of crackers a little meat and potato.  

?I would love to see that one.?  Adora smirked as she settled down at a table nearby.

?I'm sure you would little lady.?  He had been leaning back in his chair before letting the front legs settle back down and he rested his arms on the table, the tankard once again meeting his lips.  ?It's not an easy feat even for a man of my caliber.?

?Your caliber?  Really??  Adora rolled her eyes as the sarcasm dripped from her words and graciously excepted the drink set in front of her.  ?I seriously doubt you have a caliber old man.?

The man began to sputter into his ale and practically choking before he turned narrowed eyes on the woman.  ?Do you not know who I am?!?

?Um...no.?  Adora stated with a shrug before taking a bit of her drink.

?I am the great Chef Captain Edgar P. Oregano!?  He exclaimed slamming down his mug.  The contents sloshed a bit, a couple drops of the amber liquid coming to rest on the wooden table before him.

?Is that suppose to mean something to me??  She asked with a raised eyebrow.  

The man's mouth opened in closed in indignation.  ?I will show you who I am!?

?How so??

?I will cook for you!?

?Please, I think I would rather cook for myself.?  Adora leaned back in her chair and looked him over.  ?I'm pretty sure that I could out cook you.  In fact, I believe any man here could out cook you.?

?Why don't you put your food where your mouth is!?

?Fine by me but why don't we make it interesting hm??  She smirked at the man.  ?Why don't you place a wager on the table.?

His eyes gleamed at the thought.  ?I doubt a woman like you has anything.?

?Like an old badger like you has anything I would want anyway.?

?Ah-ha!  That is where you are wrong.?  The edges of his lips curled upward.  ?I am a Captain.  Therefor I have a ship my little chickadee.  Much more than the likes of you could say I'm sure.?

It was the mention of the ship that caused Adora to do something she would rarely even consider besides actually do.  She lied.  ?I can do you one better.  I have a very large expensive restaurant on an island not far from here.  It works very well and keeps my life very comfortable.?  She shrugged taking a drink from her mug.  She certainly looked as though she had money, wearing the long strand of silver that her mother had treasured and her clothing was a parting gift from the old couple, so it too looked expensive.

?Really?  Then why don't we put our livelihoods on the line??

?You would put that wood heap you call a ship against my restaurant?  I do believe I would be coming out the worst for that deal.?

?Apparently you are no longer as confident as you were moments before.?

?Alright old man.  You got yourself a deal.  My place against your ship.?

?Very well.  Now the rules.?  He rubbed his chin as he thought.

?I can deal with that!?  The owner of the establishment moved forward, glad to be of assistance to the man and grateful there was no fight.

?By all means.  It will be fair that way.  No one could accuse me of cheating.?  Edgar looked towards Adora for confirmation.  She nodded and waited for the man to continue.

?I believe we will give you two hours.  Of which you can use my kitchen.  At then end the customers will decide whose is better.?

?And what shall we cook??  Adora asked taking a sip of ale.

It was then that the man looked flustered.  He had no idea of more expensive foods and didn't want to look like an idiot.

?I can take that one.?  The man's wife came forward and tapped to men on the shoulders.  ?I will take them into the kitchen and they can pick out a few ingredients.  Each recipe must contain each of those.  Of course you can vary them as you want with things added but those things must stay.?

They nodded in compliance and waited for the food to be brought out.  Once they did, Adora did everything she could not to groan.  Even the old Captain seemed to be thrown off his kilter a bit, the men laughing uproariously in the back ground.  ?You can back out now.  I will give you one last chance.?  he said looking at Adora.

?No way.  A bet is a bet.?  She nodded then sighed as she looked down at what laid before her.

Peaches.
Peanut butter.
Refried Beans.
Radishes.  
A slab of some unknown fish.
A strange lumpy looking orange squash.

This was going to be a very long very trying two hours.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 20, 2011)

*A late reaction...*

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - West Blue*​
"OH MY SHIT!!!!!!! DID YOU GUYS HEAR?!?!?!?! GOLD ROGER WAS EXECUTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOLD MOTHA' FREAKIN' ROGER WAS E-X-E-C-U-T-E-D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

_"Awwww shut up, Lucio! That happened two days ago!"
"Where do you live? Under a damn rock?"
"You idiot!"
"The biggest news in history and you're late to discovering it."
"How the hell did you even become a Lieutenant?"_​
"Oh..........I guess I was sleep. I've been training so hard without any sleep!!! Gold Roger was lucky!!! If I wasn't busy sleeping, I would've whooped his ass myself!!!"

We focus in on a Marine base in the West Blue. A fairly tall dark-skinned Marine with brown hair and hazel eyes is thrusting his arms in the sky. This is Lt. Lucio Powell, the upcoming greatest Marine that ever existed. The young Marine is bursting with energy, ambition and youth that doesn't really transfer over to those around him. In fact, it seems to annoy those that have to deal with him.

Lucio ponted to his Marine comrads that stood and sat before him. "I forgot to ask, do any of you guys want to join the Marine squad I'm forming?!?! We're going to be called the Xtreme Marine Squadron, the greatest Marine squad EVER!!!"

_"BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_​
"Soooooooo.......is that a yes?!"

_".........................................."_

"......................................?"

_"No."_​
Lucio extened his arm and pointed his finger at the group of Marines that mocked him so. A large grin appeared on Lucio's face, ambition in his eyes shining like the moon on a calm, West Blue night.

"I'm going to form a squad unlike anything the world has ever seen! You'll see--you'll ALL see!!! For JUSTICE!!!!!"

And here begins the journey of Lucio Powell and the *X*treme Marine Squadron......​


----------



## Kuno (Dec 20, 2011)

*Overkills – And so it has begun...

Gnome Island - West Blue...

Anya...*

“Very good job!”  a Tall man, in comparison to most on the island stood before Anya, he towered over her by a couple of inches and he held a blade in his hands.  “Fine craftsmanship.  The edge is sharp...”  He let his arm swing the sword.  “Great balance, I think you have made a very nice sword, Anya.”  her father smiled at her as he placed it on the rack, next to the other swords to sell.

The pink haired girl grinned at her father.  “Thanks!  That one only took me a couple of days!”  Anya was excited that she was becoming so well versed in the trade.

“You are quickly becoming as good as I am.”  He laughed rubbing the top of his daughter's head.  “I won't be too long before I can retire and let you run the Smithy.”  The smile he beamed at her was reflected in her own face.

“All right!”  Anya cheered throwing herself the big man and hugging him tightly.  

“Enough!  Enough!”  he laughed pushing her back, a bit of wetness edged into his eyes, he had always loved the exuberance and affection of his children and was glad that it never left like so many as they aged.  “You need to run along and find your brother so you can be home for dinner.”

“Ike?  But he was just...”  Anya had gotten so into finishing the sword that she had completely lost track of him, the color drained from her face.  “Damn it!”  She rushed over and grabbed the large hammer that never left her side.  “I'll find him!”  She called over her shoulder as she rushed out of the blacksmith shop.  

Pausing she turned left then right, trying to judge which way her brother had gone.  It wasn't hard since he left a path of destruction wherever he went and there it began.  To her left everything was fine, the sun was shining, the birds were singing even being accompanied by a few women as they cleaned their front porches.  

To the right on the other hand, people scowling and yelling, garbage cans were knocked over but her brother was nowhere in sight.  It wasn't that her younger sibling was mean or malicious, things just happened where Ike was.  Part of the reason why the people of the village weren't hateful toward him, basically why he still had his life.

Moving quickly, Anya jogged down the street, listing to people, trying to judge how long it has been since Ike had passed.  It wasn't too long but long enough that he could have gotten very hurt or worse.  “Fargus!”  Anya spotted the old man cleaning up shards of pot.  “Fargus have you seen my-” She was cut off with a glare.

“Keep yourself away from my stuff!”  He was angry and Anya knew there was only one cause.  

“But where-” she stopped the question as he pointed in the direction that he last saw the boy.  “Thanks!”  Anya yelled at the man, knowing he was practically deaf.  He didn't respond.

She pushed up the sleeves of her linen shirt and began pushing through the brush, though it wasn't difficult as her brother had already beaten down a path.  “Ike?  Ike!”  She called but heard no response, Anya then started to become angry.  "Damn you!  Where did you go this time?"  She mumbled to herself.

Then she crested the hill to see a small person being flung into the sky.  It was the fact that they were mostly naked that caused Anya to see red.  Only one person ran around without clothes on that island and it wasn't old man Fargus.  “IKE!”  She screamed scared at first then her eyes landed on the man by the lake.

From the distance Anya was he didn't look any bigger than the rest of them.  It didn't matter anyway, her brother was going to be hurt and she wasn't going to have it.  Anya screamed, not of panic or fear, but absolute rage.  It could have curdled the blood of anyone that heard it.  All except for the man before her.  

She rushed forward her hammer pulled from her back and ready to swing.  “I will kill you for that!”  Anya's voice echoed over the hill as she raced down.  Just as she got there she realized the man was gigantic compared to anyone she had ever seen before and for the first time she knew fear, though she pushed it back to save her brother.  

“Whoa now little one!”  The huge man put his foot out.  Anya slammed into into, her hammer went flying, but the connection was cushioned as he drew his leg back at the same time.  She began to swing at him unfortunately she was too small and hit only air.  “I take it you don't want to fly either!”  he laughed then put his arms out to catch the speck that was rapidly becoming bigger.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "What the hell is that guy doing?" Thomas shouts to Akuma as cannon balls rain down on the ship. "I don't know! I'm trying to avoid getting killed right now!" Akuma shouts, turning the wheel harshly and barely avoiding four cannon balls. "Oi... Are you okay?" Thomas rushes over to Akuma. "Yeah im fine, when i reverted to my human form the bullets fell out." The ship rocked in the waves as more cannonballs were fired at them. "Damn it, Don't you have anything on this ship we can use to defend ourselves?"
> 
> Akuma thought for a moment. "Ah... No, we've got nothing, we're pretty boned." Thomas groaned. "Damn it, You really didn't think this out did you!" Akuma just shook his head. "Nope, now take the wheel." With that Akuma let go of the helm and ran towards the back of the ship. "OI! What are you doing!?" Thomas shouts, grabbing the helm. "Tch, crazy bastard..."
> 
> ...



Kaizer had gone into his own little world now, flabbergasted by the shock of waking up to cannonballs and explosions, his imagination had taken over for him, and so he explored the ship even though the Marines ended up attacking them. Kaizer had now gone up to the helm where the ships wheel happened to be tied up, and one of his dogs ended up following him up there, at which point the barking suddenly brought him out of his imaginary shock and back into the real world, ?Oh crap, right, we're under attack aren't w-? KABOOOM! Another cannon ball explosion near the ship is all he needed to hear in order to process the information that they were under attack. Kaizer looked at the wheel of the ship and noticed that it had been tied to move only to the right, ?So they must be on the other ship then.? Kaizer sighed, realizing he happened to be on the ship alone, ?Well that's just great, but first I need to do something about these damn cannons don't I?? Kaizer ran back outside onto the deck, it looked as if the ships had stopped firing and instead focused their attention on the ship where the other two people had jumped onto.

?Alright then, there's only one way I can stop this from happening.? Kaizer looked at the remaining three ships, and decided that he would first choose the one on the right, ?*Thread Trap!*? Quickly hopping into action, Kaizer pulled out all the thread that he could bring up, which happened to be quite a bit, and then he launched each across to the other ship, quickly blocking off one of the openings on its cannons with thread much like the web of a spider. When the ship went to fire the cannon ball off, the cannon backfired creating an explosion which knocked some people back and threw the ship off balance temporarily, ?One point for the pirate team.? Kaizer grinned, and pulled the thread back to prepare for another assault one of the Marine ships, ?This should keep each of them distracted long enough for those two to deal some real damage.? Kaizer decided that he could use the motion of the ship to target cannons as he went around, effectively cutting off their ability to deal damage as they would have to recuperate from the first cannon backfiring on them.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2011)

*Akuma/Thomas- North Blue*

"Hey, Idiot." Thomas stood back to back with Akuma as Marines surrounded them. "You're still bleeding badly you know." Akuma simply nods. "I realized that a while ago. This fight isn't going to go well for me. I can already see that. But I've got to protect our ship." Akuma grips his large katana. "If that ship sinks now, My families dream sinks with it." Akuma's eyes grow dark as he looks over the marines. "And that... I can not... ALLOW!" The fur grows back over Akuma's body as he blasts away from Thomas, swinging his sword down and cutting one of the marines. 

"Nngh... bastard..." The marine raises up his rifle and fires at Akuma, grazing his shoulder. "Forgive me." Akuma kicks the marine, sending him over the railing. "But i can't... LOSE HERE!" Swinging his blade once more Akuma begins to slash down another marine, cutting down two more, then three. "Tch bastard." Thomas called out in a shivering voice, the marines were wearing winter gear, giving them a bit of extra padding... But Thomas had no time to change clothes, he was still stuck in his boxing shorts. 

The marines slowly drew blade after blade. "We wont need rifles to deal with this one!" One of the marines calls, rushing forward. "Tch, Dumbass." Thomas used the footwork he had learned as a boxer to turn to the side and maneuver around the marine. With his left hand, Thomas stole the marines momentum, stopping him in an instant. "Good night." The firstmate threw a punch to the back of the marines head, using all the marines momentum to do it.

"What the hell did he just do!?" The other marines look at each other confused. "YOU IDIOTS!!! GET THEM!!!" The head marine called. "Come on." Thomas swiped his nose with his thumb and smirked. "I'll take on all of you at once." Four marines charged at Thomas, the pirate maneuvered through all of them, delivering punches to their kidneys and sides. "Nnngh..." The marines call out dropping to the ground. "That's five." Thomas calls out.

"SEVEN!" Akuma shouts, taking out another marine and knocking him overboard. "Oh? I need to step up my game then." Thomas cracks his knuckles. "How many does this ship hold?" The crew all clench their firsts. "We can hold 30 men on this ship!" Thomas nodded. "alright, That means i just need to take out 18 more of you." The two pirates take off, burning through the marines on the deck until there were none left conscious. "Oi, You ok?" Thomas looked over at Akuma, both men had sustained cuts and bruises. Thomas's were not as severe, he had managed to transfer some of the damage but not all of it away. 

"I'm fine." Akuma's back told a different story however, blood dripped from his coat every second. Thomas could see the drops falling quicker and quicker as Akuma took in air. "D... Damn it!!!" The head of the ship came out, the two pirates could see he was ranked no higher than a Lt. Jr grade. "That's it! It's over for you two! YOU'VE PISSED ME OFF!!!" The Lt. Jr Grade shouts, holding up a large cylinder like weapon. "Hey, what's that?" Akuma asks, turning to Thomas. "It kind of looks like a cannon..." Thomas blinks. 

"HAHAHAHA! IT'S OVER FOOLS! THE WORLD GOVERNMENTS TOP SCIENTISTS HAVE COME ON WITH THIS NEW WEAPON!!!" The man pulls the trigger on the weapon, releasing a massive cloud of smoke towards Akuma and Thomas. "Cough, cough, cough... The fuck? Is it some kind of poison gas!?" Akuma screams. "No way... To go out like this...?!" Thomas coughs, "You bastard... What kind of luck did-" "That... That wasn't supposed to happen!" The marine shouts, the smoke slowly fading away. 

"Eh?" Akuma blinks, from what he could tell, nothing had happened. "Well... What was it supposed to do?" The marine pointed the barrel of the massive cylinder down and from it a rocket drops onto the deck. "S....shit...." The marines eyes widen. "This... Is..." BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!! The rocket explodes, destroying half the deck with it and knocking Akuma and Thomas off the edge of the ship.

"This is going to suc-"THUDDD!!! Akuma lands on the deck of his ship before he can complete his sentence. "Nnngh..." Thomas had managed to be beneath Akuma when they landed... causing him great pain. "Alright! Let's get out of here!" Akuma stands up and an obvious wince comes over his entire body, but he ignores it, picking up his katana and slinging it over his back. "Come on then crew!" Akuma tears the rope and reverts back to human form, turning the wheel sharply to the left. "LET'S GET OUT OF HERE!"

Thomas stood up, holding onto his right shoulder and wincing a bit. "Damn it... I've used my transfer ability too much on this arm, the strain's tore the muscle..." He thought to himself, but it wasn't as bad as the red snow that now covered the deck. "Dumbass needs treatment." He says aloud, hoping the suited man will help.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Dec 20, 2011)

*Saga*
Toujou Island​
Frederick and Helena look at each other, unsure of whether this girl was being serious. She told them herself that she’s blind, but she wants them to teach her to make pastries? Saga took another bite of the cream puff while waiting for their response. She finished eating it in a matter of seconds, and then tilted her head a little bit.

“Did you…call me ‘Saga’?”

This caught the bakers’ attention. 

“Oh—is that not your name? The man who carried you here called you that.”
“It is, but...”

Saga became lost in thought. Why did the man who brought her here know her name? She had never introduced herself to anybody before and the only people who knew she was called ‘Saga’ were the guards…but there was one more…

“Um, Saga?”
“Y-Yes?”
“Frederick has to mind the shop, but if you’d like, I could teach you to make some cream puffs.”
“Oh! Yes, yes please!”

Saga smiled for the first time that she could remember. Pushing her previous thoughts to the back of her mind, she followed Helena.

“Are you sure you don’t need me to help you walk around?”
“Eh? Oh…no, it’s okay. I can guess where to walk from listening to your footsteps.”
“Is that how you found your way to the shop from the back room?”
“…Yes, that and the smell.”
“You could smell the bread all the way back there?”
“It’s a good smell.”
“Haha, I see. Well, this is the kitchen, here. It’ll be hard to make anything if you’re holding onto that, so it may be best to set it to the side.”
“Yes, ma’am.”

Saga had forgotten that she was carrying the thing from before, whatever it was. She reached out to find the wall, and leaned the object against it. She could still hear the voices of the people at the shop, so they must not be too far away.

“Okay then, I had some leftover pudding from your meal, but since we’re teaching you, we should start from scratch. So what you do is take a saucepan like this, and—”
“Um…I’m sorry, I don’t know what…”
“Oh! That’s right, I had forgotten. Here, come closer, and hold onto this.”

Saga walked toward Helena’s voice and held her hands out. Helena placed the saucepan in her hands. 

“This is a saucepan. It comes in a bunch of different sizes, but they’re all generally the same shape, though some have one long handle and others have two at the top to hold them with both hands.”

Helena continued to teach Saga the different tools used to bake and cook, and showed her the ingredients for a cream puff, letting her taste and smell them to learn their particular traits. About two and a half hours later, a batch of twenty puffs was pulled out of the oven. Saga’s mouth began to water.

“Don’t get too excited, we’re not done yet; remember the pastry bag we put the pudding into earlier? We’re going to use that to pipe the pudding into the shells once they’ve cooled.”

Saga nods her head excitedly. Helena breathes out lightly through her nose as she smiles, and then pats Saga on the shoulder.

“You think you can keep the cream puffs company while I go check on my husband?”
“Okay!”

Saga grinned as Helena walked out of the kitchen and back down the hall. She sat down with her back against the wall where she set the cloth-wrapped object from before and hugged her knees, as that had grown to be her most comfortable position. Off in the distance she could hear Helena talking to Frederick. She had never learned that it was impolite to eavesdrop, so she continued to listen with interest. 

“I just don’t know anymore, Freddy. Are we doing the right thing? She seems so innocent, like a normal little girl.”
“Helena, I know how you’re feeling, I really do, but you remember what the newspaper said: those men that were on the ship escaped from prison only a few days ago. That girl was one of them, judging by her clothing. It’s not safe to keep a fugitive from that island in our house. She could be just as dangerous as those men.”

Saga was stunned. They knew about the escape.

“But Freddy, she looked so happy when she was baking; I just can’t see her being a criminal!”
“I’m afraid it’s too late, dear…the marines are already on their way to take her.”

Saga began to tremble as she held the cloth-wrapped object tight against her chest. They had tricked her. They were going to hand her over to those terrible people so they can take her back to that prison. She didn’t want that. She’s finally free now, and she didn’t want to go back to being cold and all alone in that stone room. She had to run. Grabbing two of the cream puffs, Saga shoved one in her mouth and dashed out of the kitchen, running through the hall toward the two voices, who didn’t notice her until she ran past them.

“Saga?!”
“Shit, she must have heard us! I told you she’s not safe!”

Saga didn’t know what the bakery’s layout was, so she rammed into a couple shelves and displays in her effort to reach the open door, where she could feel the wind. Frederick nearly caught up to her, but Saga accidentally bumped into another shelf, causing it to collapse on top of him, slowing him down. Saga dashed out the door and into the street, and stopped. She didn’t know where to go now. She could hear the voices of passersby all around her, and used them as her means to judge where the path was. As she ran, she ate the cream puff that she had put in her mouth earlier.

“Ah…we didn’t put any of the pudding inside.”

Dropping the second empty cream puff shell, she continued to run, not knowing that she was heading right in the direction of the marines that had been sent to capture her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 20, 2011)

*[And the Weak Shall be Prey]​*​
*[Somewhere in the Northern Blue Aboard the Sabre?s Claw]​*​A small sloop rocked gently among the waves as night settled a cross the sea. Just below the wheel a young woman lays looking up at the flickering stars as the clouds periodically blotted them from view. Between her soft lips a lone cigarette was lightly gripped, though she didn?t smoke. It was but a habit that she picked up from her father long ago when he would allow a cigar to burn away between his lips as he worked. Just to her left was a folded newspaper that she was earlier reading, seemed that the world famous Gold Roger has finally been executed by the world government.  ?So, the man my father spoke so highly of has finally met his end at the hands of mongrels.? she says with a light sigh. Folding her arms over her stomach she sets up allowing her dark brown hair to fall over her face.  ?To think, a man that daddy spoke so highly of, just turning himself in? so much for the alleged king of the pirates.? she states with a huff while brushing the hair from her face with a hand. 

But soon her quite evening at sea is interrupted as her personal Den Den Mushi yells to life, a familiar voice shattering the silence like a rock shatters glass. ?Hey, Jackie you awake?? the voice asks as the small snail mimicked the voice?s face with a sly grin and squinted eyes. Picking the small snail up, a look of discontent falls across her face. 

[~Flashback; 14 Years Ago The Dragon Cost] 
* ?Remember Jackie, it?s not about being the most feared or most infamous, but about being the smartest.?* a large man in a dark blue cloak states as he pulled a large canon into place. Wonder flashed in the small girls eyes as she watched her father alone do the job that four of his other crewman were doing across the way on the other side of his massive ship.  ?Momma says were going somewhere, but she?s being mean and won?t tell me where!? a nine year old Jackie D. Roberts states flailing her arms wildly as she tried to convey her disappointment with her mom?s evasiveness. This brings a grin across the large man?s features as he turned to his daughter. In his hands now was a special compass used in the grand line, a post this one of the eternal verity, above the glass bead written in fancy old English script, ?The Dragon Cost? . * ?We?re going to see you aunt Jackie, on Tranquility in the East Blue.?* Bart state.  ?We?re going to see Junko!? the small girl almost squeals with delight as her Bart hands her the post.

* ?That be yours too Jackie, it?s high time I started to teach you about navigating the unnavigable.?* he states firmly as his red headed wife walked up.  ?You sure she?s old enough to start navigating the Grand Line Bart?? she asks folding her arms over her chest. Bart flashes his wife a grin, * ?Aye, Master TWIGG!?* the Pirate Captain Bellows as he turned from his wife.  ?Aye Captain?? a older man asks popping his head around the corner. * ?Weight Anchor and prepare to make way.?* is ordered as Jackie?s memories begin to fade back to the present. 

[Present~~]

 ?What have I told you about calling me Jackie? Next time I see you Tobi, I?ll turn your skin inside out.?, the man identified as ?Tobi? turns white as shook as his Den Den matched Jackie?s devious sly face. ?Now, now no need for that type of violence, I?m quite fond of my skin the way it is.? He states nervously as her snail mimics his fear.  ?Out with it, you wouldn?t contact me if you didn?t have or need something.? Jackie states dully trying to cut to the chase. ?I swear, your just like your dear old dad.? Tobi states with a mumble as the sound of papers rustling can be heard in the back ground. ?I think I have a job for you Jack, and it?s your favorite. The officially unofficial type.? He states as the rustling stops.  ?A world government ?black? job?? is the reply as Jackie can fell a sense of anticipation flowing through her. ?Yep, I?ll send what little details I have shortly, you?ll have to meet the client for the whole story though???

*[Xtreme Marines Squad, Let?s make this Crew!]​*​
*[Kenneth Forescythe; West Blue]​*
 "I'm going to form a squad unlike anything the world has ever seen! You'll see--you'll ALL see!!! For* JUSTICE!!!!!"* the Lt. identified as Lucio states as he pointed his finger toward a group of Marines that was mocking him just moments earlier about his boasts of making the best Marine Squadron ever seen. Again the Marines whoop and holler with laughter as they mocked him. ?You?ll never do nothing, its lucky you became a Lt Powell, why don?t you go hang your dreams and that boast out to dry!? one shouts with a vile laugh, ?Yeah cause its soggy and wet like your career, go and apply for a demotion, you?ll be the first Marine in history to ask for a demotion, you?ll be famous!? another adds.

All this commotion however doesn?t go unnoticed. Across the way trying to sleep in a hammock strung between two posts. Icy blue eyes crack open, red veins lining the whites like neon signs. A large bear like frame starts to stir and move as another round of insults are hurled at Lucio. ?Yeah why don?t you?.? The marine is cut short as large steel like fingers wrap around the offending  Marine?s head with the tip falling over his brow. * ?Cannea ah fellah git sum? sleep ?round here lads??* a low voice lightly growled. But before the marine could answer a scream is heard as he is flung toward the sea. * ?If ye dennea allow meh tae sleep, I?ll keelhaul th? lot of YE!?** the large man growls as the small speck that was once a mocking marine splashes down. ?Wh. Who do you think you are?? one of the men asks as they back away from the small giant. ?Shut up you idiot, that?s Beserker Forscythe.? Another states in a hushed tone. ?Did you say?. Lt. Forescythe! Sorry sir, but it was Powell here he started it!? another yelps under the realization of who the large man was. 

 ?Oh did he nao.? Kenneth asks as his gaze turned Lucio.

[Pirate Vs Pirate]​​
[D?Compose; off the Cost of Smooth Island]​​
The Dualscar vessel was hardly built for what happened next. The whole crew of sorry miscreants paused with looks of shock and some even with horror as the large tone of flesh, bone and muscle plummeted toward them. Trade being much lighter and nimble then D? has little trouble navigating the fall as he lands nimbly on the ship moments later, but the large fishman plummets like a cannon ball and slams hard into the deck of the ship with great consequence. The ship rocks and bows as the deck is splintered like a toothpick under the weight that D? had. George, the man in a ridiculous monkey suit, went ballistic leaping back and forth as the commotion erupted below deck as the whole ship swayed back and forth rocking on the smooth sea as if turbulence had the ship on the brink.

Below deck the Dualscar lackies had problems of their own as D? began to stir back to unlife.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc I: Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
"Sorry, but such role can only be filled by me, Tiger D. Ral." 

Kent chuckled. "You're pretty funny...but pretty strong too. I guess a little competition would be good for me. Let's go!" He took off in one direction, only for Ral to grab him by the collar. 

"The harbor's this way."

"That's the way I was going," Kent said confidently, brushing off his hands again. "I was always headed in that direction."

"Uh..."

"THE WINNERS WRITE THE TEXTBOOKS! REVISIONIST HISTORY!" Kent shouted, taking off in the right direction this time. "WE HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AT WAR WITH EASTASIA!"

He skidded to a stop in front of the harbor, Ral close behind him, and regarded the ships with an awestruck face. "Before, they were just ships...but now, they're tickets to freedom! Which one should we take!"

As the two pirates stood plotting which ship to steal borrow indefinitely, they heard a shout from behind them.

"There they are! Get them! And don't let them too close this time!"

The marines were back, and though beaten black and blue were madder and more heavily armed than ever before. They started opening fire on Kent and Ral, forcing the two to take cover behind a sturdy wall. 

"Shit," Kent muttered, still clenching his cigarette between his teeth. "Ral, give me some time. I think I have an idea." He launched himself onto the nearest ship, a large fishing craft, and began to climb wildly up the mast, praying under his breath.

*Rufio Giotto*
_A Partnership is Born?_​
Rufio was busy congratulating himself for his quick thinking, masterful sword work, and incredibly good looks when he was distracted by something that sound vaguely like a fight.

At the same time, his "hot girl" senses started going crazy, indicating that there was a score-worthy babe nearby. Rufio, never one to avoid a score-worthy babe, followed his unfailing senses to a scene outside a local bar.

Once again, his senses had led him true. There was a hot marine chick (the marine thing was a turn off but hey, Rufio was never one to be picky) talking angrily with a kid about his age and two older guys. Rufio couldn't hear their words but he got the gist of the conversation. Marine lady wasn't happy, the guys were being complete idiots...yeah. He could work with that.

"You know what lady!" The kid yelled suddenly. "Suck it!" 

Rufio, along with everyone else in earshot, blinked once or twice.

Apparently this got the kid kind of worried. "That's an insult, right? I mean this isn't my native tongue, but I meant it as an insult, I wasn't soliciting!"

At this point, the marine chick charged the kid.

Now, Rufio's common sense told him to just stay uninvolved. That would've been the smart thing to do. Duck his head, keep walking, find another hot chick to bang. Easy.

But something about the kid stopped him. Maybe it's because his haplessness reminded Rufio of one of his many siblings. (the one with the...hair. Whose name Rufio could never remember) Maybe he just wasn't thinking straight. But despite his brain screaming at him to not be an idiot, he went and did just that.

In a half a moment, Rufio was in front of the Marine chick. "Yeah, what that kid said!" He shouted with a huge smile on his face. "Suck it!" He shoved his hips forward and pointed at his groin as he yelled, still grinning suggestively. "And that wasn't an insult - it was a solicitation to suck my-"

*WHAM!*

*Kaya Marion*
_Loguetown Brawl_​
Kaya cursed to herself as the fishman blocked her initial attack and responded with a brutally quick series of his own. She dodged his massive blade and got some distance between them, her eyes flashing as she activated her devil fruit power. Sight Sight X-ray."

Her vision blurred and then shifted, and suddenly she could see the fishman's organs. "Heart...there," she said to herself, pointing out the heart. "Lungs...there. That means a good bit of yang energy should be roughly...there," she said, making a mental map in her mind. "Alright, let's do this." She charged the fishman again, ducking under his blade and lashing out at his stomach. 

To the fishman's credit, he wasn't stupid enough to sit and take her punch when he knew there was something funny going on - he skipped back and swung his blade in between them with impossible speed, blocking off any more attacks. 

"I already told you that I know your punches are strange," he said, lifting his blade into an attack position, "I don't know what such a little girl could be doing but-"

"Don't call me little, you piece of shit pirate," Kaya said, gritting her teeth. "Dodge this - Crushing Palm Fourth Style: Barrage!" She leapt forward, her hands blurring as she launched several dozen thrusts at the fishman.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 20, 2011)

*Trade and D on a Dualscarship.*

*"As quick  on your feet as ever. I see." 
"That training you gave me worked, making me run until my feet bleed, going for miles without water or a break. It did great things for my calves." 
"I see you haven't lost that dry sense or humor." 

"I see you have an interesting  new friend. Well as you can see I have more." 

Surrounding D and Trade were a group of blood thirsty pirates ready to go their necks. It was like they were in a circle of insanity. "Trade, you had the most potential out of all of the Master's generals, if you hadn't defected you would have helped man this ship with me. For old times sake I will allow you a chance to try to make amends with master Dualscar." "I'd rather eat that 6 patty burger again." ".....I assume that was a refusal. Well that is unfortunate, I guess you and your friend will die here." 
*

*ATTACK !*

*
A ready to attack Trade is suddenly pushed to the ground by an unseen hand. While he's on the ground he sees a wave of pirates get slashed down. The hand then throws Trade toward Uobu. Trade looks back to see it was D the whole time ! When he looks back he see's George ready to fire at him again (That dumbass would try to shoot a rocket  POINT FREAKKIN BLANK !) In mid air he turned his direction and put his feet first and  drop kicked George in the face making him shoot the rocket in the air. He used his face as a step stool and lunged at Uobu with both his Katanas. Uobu back flipped and Trade ended up sinking his swords into the ship. 

"Dammit they're stuck !" Uobu did a dance and ended up with a knife in between each of his fingers and Dashed at Trade. "Fuck it !" Trade pulled out his revolver and fired 4 shots at Uobu. Uobu, rolled to the side and threw knifes. Trade leaned back to dodge them when he came back up he fired 3 more shots at Uobu, and yet again he dodged them. Uobu threw a knife and Trade ducked but the knife ended getting his hood. It pierced his hood and he got stuck onto the wooden railing on the side of the ship. "So what should I stab first your throat, your kidney, or your heart ?" 


"Dammit Trade think fast !" He said while he was trying to get the knife that was stuck behind him.
*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2011)

*Kaiser D. Winter ~ Loguetown*

Kaiser D. Winter _and_ Ruffio Giotto?VS Petty Officer Roja Corona 

The suddenness of her charge, this was after all Kai's first real life battle instead of scuffles with his age mates while growing up or controlled sparring matches with teachers or peers, caught Kai of guard. With her still a good distance away, he instinctively reached his flintlock.

But with an eye closed and the barrel trained at the stampeding marine it never occurred to him that shooting at a moving target with a large crowd of people circled around them probably wasn't the best of moves. He would've never intentionally endanger some random onlooker, but the only thing that kept him from pulling the trigger was the following surprise.

One of the onlookers jumped into Roja's path. The turn of events surprised all, but the following bombshell actually knocked their pants off. "Yeah, what that kid said!" He shouted with a huge smile on his face. "Suck it!" He shoved his hips forward and pointed at his groin as he yelled, still grinning suggestively. "And that wasn't an insult - it was a solicitation to suck my-"

*WHAM!*

Was the only sound produced by Roja's response, she charged straight trough him with a flying kick. When the Third born of the Corona siblings got like this, red hot and snorting like a bull, she would focus on just one thing and be damned with all that got in between her and the target she intended to lash out at.

Before a shocked Kai knew what happened, Roja had closed the distance between the two and as he opted to go for his rapier instead she managed to first kick the gun out of his hand and then knee him in the chest. He managed to keep his balance but was stunned momentarily, the air knocked out of him with that chest strike. 

A grinning Roja was pleased with herself, obviously venting her frustration and anger on this idiot was doing wonders for her mood but the fact this all was going so smoothly pleased her immensely. With his first reaction to reach for a gun, followed by his attempt to draw his rapier gave her the impression this brat was naturally a mid-range fighter and so with her speed and rapid kicking abilities she intended to stay in his face until he was reduced to a bloody red pulp.

Surprisingly, as the woman had all the personality and charm of a pit bull she floated around as graceful as a butterfly. One of her feet only seemed to grace the ground, but that contact was enough to keep her balance and allowed her to initiate a new volley of kicks. Kai came out of just in time to see a round house kick coming, instinctively he tried to block it with his left arm but when the leg connected it was with such unexpected strength that it knocked trough his defenses and made contact with his head. 

A few unsteady steps back were needed to regain his balance once more, but the ass kicking he was receiving was starting to knock some sense in him, as she once more initiated a round house kick he attempted to block once more but with his training kicking in he now took a better stance and better braced himself by placing the hand of his other arm on his bicep. 

To Roja's surprise, the defense held and Kai made use of her lack of leverage to grab hold of her leg and throw her on the ground. Figuring that air dancing fighting style of hers wouldn't do her much good like that. He was running on instinct now, which told him to finish this before she could get the upper hand again, a close range fight with her wasn't one he expected to win.

He pulled out his dagger but as he moved in to finish, the now grounded Roja had recollected herself enough to get herself out of the bind she was in and with a kick to his knee, Kai suddenly found himself on equal footing. 

The two were on top of each other, rolling around and struggling for dominance. The marine eventually was on top after she grabbed hold of his wrists to keep him from making use of his dagger. Desperate times called for desperate measure, his severe lack of mastery of his Devil Fruit powers combined with how much the use of his abilities took out of him was what forced him to use them sporadically.

With an aching chest, he knew this was going to hurt but this move was probably the most reliable ones and normally put little strain on him. He breather in deeply, the fact Roja feel her face almost getting face getting suck in that vortex of his tipped her off this guy wasn't what he seemed.
The force unleashed when he exhaled forced her to cling on for her dear life as she was flapping around in the winds of his Vortex Blast 

Her death grip on his wrists bough her a few seconds, but after her most of her clothes were ripped off by the air pressure she lost her grip and as knocked several feet in the air by the last spurt of his attack. Kai tried to get up, to find some relief for that chest of his that after being bruised and then expended to it's limit as his lungs prepared to perform that move, but a near naked Roja landing headfirst on his battered chest.

"Ungh!"

He saw spots there for a moment, somewhere between him trying to regain his wits  Roja had passed out after the fall, leaving the two of them in an awkward position. with his vision blurred he had trouble placing the warm smooth feel of something on top of him. He was more than a little out of it, to the point that his first reaction was "Oh nice." when the form of a woman came into view dressed only in a mismatched pair of bra and panties and the lower part of her sleeves. 

Voices and blurs in the distance caught his attention and only when all those shocked looks registered to him, did he remember what happened and that this was a rather compromising position. Rather ungracefully, a panic stricken Kai,  pushed the marine of him and climbed to his feet.
"This isn't what it looks like." He could only imagine how bad this looked. "Let me explain!"He quickly added. There was a brief pause as the crowd composed out of shocked onlookers waited expectantly.

Without saying anything beyond that, Kai bolted, slipped trough the stunned mass of people, he could only make things worse at this point so he was outta there. He had nothing to gain with that fight to begin with,  making a fool out of himself and looking like a pervert wasn't what he had expected to do. He had about a block or two away from the scene of the crime when he remember that guy that had jumped in front of that lady. 

He paused in the middle of the street, he felt that he needed to put as much distance as that place as he could but shouldn't he at least check and see if that guy was alright. Whoever the bloke was, he had been decent enough to get involved in something he probably just should've stayed out of. "And I can relate." He mumbled to himself, he was mulling it over and decided when a restaurant with a coat rack next to the entry caught his eye. After a quick stop with a little small time theft, and Kai made his way back to the scene with a cowboy hat and oversized fur coat as a disguise. He assumed it was his lack of a fashion sense why he didn't see why a man would walk around in this thing, in actuality it was never designed to be worn by men, but Kai was oblivious to this fact.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*

"There they are! Get them! And don't let them too close this time!"

" Damn, they sure like to mess with us " he said rubbing the back of his head before turning back to see that they were back, madder and more heavily armed than ever before. They started opening fire on Kent and Ral, forcing the two to take cover behind a sturdy wall." I think they just can?t have enough... or could they be masochists? "he thought, the reasons for the guy to reach such a conclusion weren?t clear at all though his thoughts were interrupted by Kent. 

" Ral, give me some time. I think I have an idea." He launched himself onto the nearest ship, a large fishing craft, and began to climb wildly up the mast, praying under his breath.

" Dunno what you are planning, but better be something awesome! "he said before using his rampaging fist  on the ground. Taking two pieces of asphalt as big as himself, he came out from behind the wall dodging some bullets and the jumping high; while in mid air he  ignited the rocks of asphalt " Blazing Meteor - version two! " launching both rocks with all his strength, causing chaos in the formation of the marines and even injuring some of them. 

" Amazing, it really worked....I prefer version one though, there is no point in this power if nothing ends up burned "he said landing and immediately creating a blue fire ball the same size of a dog" Blazing meteor! "this time the original version of the attack was the response of the red-haired young man." Are you finished? they are pretty noisy "he asked to Kent who had already climbed more than half of the mast " Almost... " a sigh coming from the D. as few of the defeated marines were already standing up again though most of the guys who were directly hit were still lying on the ground injured.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 20, 2011)

*Blitz Ziegler
Loguetown ~ After Roger's Excecution *​
Blitz was one of the many marines stationed in the crowds, his eyes were never on the stage, but instead they scanned the entire area. He had been positioned in the crowds for crowd control and also to look out for any sign of trouble. This execution had to go without a single problem or else the marines’ reputation would be ruined. Blitz, as a marine, couldn’t allow this. However, even he wished to see the death of Roger. It was a historical event, the death of the first and hopefully last Pirate King. When Blitz turned back to the plaza, the deed had been done. Roger’s head was sliced off and he now was probably down in the pits of hell for all of the atrocities he had done. The number one atrocity was being a pirate. They were some of the most disgusting and ugly things that he’d ever seen in his life. As Blitz sighed, holding in anger at the fact that he missed the event, someone in the crowd roared, “I’ll be the one to find One Piece! I’m the next Pirate King!”

Next thing Blitz knew, the entire crowd had dispersed. But not peacefully, instead they rampaged through the streets, scrambling over each other. Likely heading for the docks… Half of these people were hungry dogs, pirates whose ambition had just exploded with the revelation of Roger’s treasure. The others were innocent civilians who would most likely be harmed by the pirates who wouldn’t care if they got a little blood on their hands. This was a disaster, but Blitz had to do his job as a marine. To him, that meant hunt down the pirates and kill them. Blitz saw one pirate, clearly a pirate through his manner of dress. He wore a large hat with his crew’s Jolly Roger on it. Overall, it was a rather ugly outfit. Blitz smirked, it probably would look better in red… He quickly scaled the side of a building, now on top of the roof. Blitz could now see everything below in the city streets. And that included his prey. “You can run all you want scoundrel, but I will eventually catch up to you, just like the hounds of justice!” He shouted, jumping from roof to roof. 

He could only do this for so long before being spotted and just as he thought that, the pirate spotted his shadow and curiously looked up. When he did, a gray-coated marine was descending on him. The pirate immediately started to run and Blitz missed his target by a few inches, slamming into the street with his fist. Although Blitz was slender, his fist still packed some power. There were now a few cracks in the street, just from the impact. Blitz stood up and looked at the fleeing pirate, “Vineyard Dance!” His foot seemed to pulse with a strange energy and suddenly from the cracks, emerged seven vines. On their sides were barbs, possibly poisonous. The pirate was still running, until he felt something wrap around both of his legs. He looked down in horror to see thick vines wrapped around his legs and they continued to wrap around him, like a gigantic snake. “You’re mine!” Blitz said from afar. The vines twisted and tossed him into the air, releasing him. 

Blitz cursed, “Fruit of the devil, always with some tricks…” He muttered, before following in the direction he had seen the pirate land. When he arrived there, he was surprised to see an ensuing battle. Fighting were pirates and marines. Although one of the marines was extremely ugly, his blonde buzz cut not helping at all, it didn’t take one second for Blitz to know whose side he was on. But first, he had to announce himself. “Ensign Blitz Ziegler! It’s my pleasure to make your day more beautiful!” He ducked as an attack was thrown and it nearly took off his head. A strand of hair had been sliced off, though. “Bastards!” He yelled, before whipping out his two chakrams and spinning them in his hands. “Now let’s paint this red…”

Meanwhile, the pirate from earlier looked up to see a battle between monsters being fought. He had no place in this… Weakly, he crawled away…


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 20, 2011)

*Shimon Kensei - Loguetown*

Unlike many of the other observes in Loguetown, Kensei held no particular interest in the execution of Gold Roger. He respected the Pirate King, but he was simply irrelevant to his goals. He had merely arrived at Loguetown by chance while he was wandering around the Blue. At times, he felt slightly lost, but his sensei had told him that this lack of direction was common for swordsmen. They drifted from place to place, some hunting pirates, other becoming pirates, but all with the same goal: to find other swordsmen and defeat them.

Well, with all that said, it was still only right to pay his respects to a man as great as the Pirate King now that he was here.

Kensei said a little prayer for Gold Roger, then decided to head on his way. Loguetown was a fairly big place, and he knew that there was a weapon shop here. He was more than satisfied with his current sword, but was at the same time aware of its fragility. It would probably be safer to pick up a back-up sword in case the Bokutou broke.

Unfortunately, he was about two steps from the entrance of the store when a woman swung a blade at his neck.

Kensei ducked as fast as he could, and just barely managed to dodge the attack. "That was close...Speed is not my strong suit," he thought to himself, sweating slightly.

"Well, it'd be a disappointment if you couldn't at least dodge that."

Kensei turned to face the woman. She had long blue hair and black eyes, and he could see several sword hilts protruding from behind her shoulders.

"I am Alice Fairfield, the 'Sword Hunter'. Pleased to meet you," she said, bowing. 

"I see. You're after my blade?" Kensei asked as his right hand drifted to the hilt of the gigantic sword on his back.

"That is correct. The Oni no Bokutou will be a great addition to my collection."

Kensei couldn't help but smile to himself. It had been awhile since he ran into a worthy opponent. He bent his knees and dropped his shoulders, placing his left hand on the ground, lowering his center of gravity. With his right, he slowly drew out his enormous blade. The surrounding civilians quickly scurried away at the sight, but many of them still stayed within a reasonable distance to witness the fight.

"Come and get it then."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2011)

The Rodgers Pirates- North Blue- Out in the middle of the ocean. 

Snow falls heavily in the night as Akuma continues to steer the ship towards an unknown location. The marines have been giving chase to them for hours, but Akuma refuses to stop the ship. It was lucky that Kaizer had managed to shut down the ships cannons or Akuma would be in much larger trouble than he currently was. The snow beneath Akuma had melted away from the heat of his blood dripping down upon it. 

Thomas had tried to take over but Akuma wouldn't have it. They continued to move forward and though they hadn't realized it yet, none of them knew each others names. "Oi! Bastard come on, let go of the wheel!" Akuma shook his head, his eye sight had already started to blur from loss of blood but he didn't care. "Damn it, I need a doctor... I just need to get to the next island... Just, the next island." He thought to himself, trying to hold onto the helm as tightly as he could. Akuma could feel the weight on his legs grow heavier, the warmth in his chest vanish... 

There was little time had left, stopping the bleeding wasn't an option unless he could close the wounds... and wherever they land they'll have three marine ships to deal with, over 90 marines just waiting for Akuma to make a mistake. "Shit... We're going to need to deal with those bastards before we dock... But how the hell is a fishing boat going to be of any use..." Akuma shook his head and forced his eyes to focus. "Come on, Think Akuma..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Snow falls heavily in the night as Akuma continues to steer the ship towards an unknown location. The marines have been giving chase to them for hours, but Akuma refuses to stop the ship. It was lucky that Kaizer had managed to shut down the ships cannons or Akuma would be in much larger trouble than he currently was. The snow beneath Akuma had melted away from the heat of his blood dripping down upon it.
> 
> Thomas had tried to take over but Akuma wouldn't have it. They continued to move forward and though they hadn't realized it yet, none of them knew each others names. "Oi! Bastard come on, let go of the wheel!" Akuma shook his head, his eye sight had already started to blur from loss of blood but he didn't care. "Damn it, I need a doctor... I just need to get to the next island... Just, the next island." He thought to himself, trying to hold onto the helm as tightly as he could. Akuma could feel the weight on his legs grow heavier, the warmth in his chest vanish...
> 
> There was little time had left, stopping the bleeding wasn't an option unless he could close the wounds... and wherever they land they'll have three marine ships to deal with, over 90 marines just waiting for Akuma to make a mistake. "Shit... We're going to need to deal with those bastards before we dock... But how the hell is a fishing boat going to be of any use..." Akuma shook his head and forced his eyes to focus. "Come on, Think Akuma..."














Kaizer stood out the deck currently watching the Marine ships as they chase after them, although he had offered to stop the bleeding for Akuma's wounds, Akuma reminded him that this would be rather inconvenient if there was no way to close the wounds up, and so Kaizer had decided to let the man go on without patching his wounds up, however things were beginning to get quite dangerous for the Captain, and Kaizer knew they needed to do something about these ships soon, however when he looked up at the sky he noticed that it happened to be night time, and regardless of how bright that moon might shine, this is the time of day where Kaizer did his best work. He smirked a rather devious smirk, the Marines could only stay awake for so long, and they had to resort to shift duties at this point, with only certain people active at certain points of the day. Kaizer overheard Akuma saying that with a fishing boat they couldn't do anything, but he knew that they wouldn't need to do anything at all if they agreed to his plan. Kaizer walked over to where Akuma was currently steering the ship towards an unknown direction and a potential island for them to find a doctor on, ?I believe you won't really need to do anything, not if I get to have my way with those marines, I have a plan on how to deal with them, but I'm going to need help from someone.?

"Look, he's in no shape to help anyone, he's barely able to help himself." Thomas had finally finished getting dressed, the clothing he wore a nice pair of black pants with silk red shirts, black tie and gray vest over top. "If you need some kind of help, then I'll help, but you better know what you're doing because if we screw up then it's over."

?‬Oh you don't need to worry about us screwing up, that's not going to happen.? ‬Kaizer smirked as he motioned Thomas over with him, ‬and he lead him to a harpoon gun on the ship, ?‬Since dog boy over there is about to fall over, ‬I decided to go find some useful things, ‬if you look hard enough you can find something to make weapons out of.? ‬Kaizer also pulled out some fishing nets, ‬along with some rope and some cables, ?‬If you use my threads, ‬you can carefully place these nets on the rudders of the ships, ‬effectively stopping them from moving, ‬we then nail one ship with a harpoon, ‬and with the others being unable to steer, ‬we crash all three ships into each other, ‬it's a plan that can't possibly be screwed up, ‬I mean we're both pretty intelligent and crafty people, ‬right??


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2011)

*Van Slayer *

Fated encounter?​


StrawHat4Life said:


> *Adrift in the East Blue:*
> Phoenix D. Rose slowly sat up and gazed at her surroundings, clear blue sky and ocean in every direction for as far the eye could see, a world of infinite possibilities. The vastness of it all made her feel tiny by comparison, alone on her little makeshift raft, nothing more then a ramshackle collection of logs held together by rope chord.
> 
> She grabbed the last peach left in the wicker basket that had once been filled to the brim and stared at it longingly before taking a bite, savoring the last taste of home she'd have for quite some time. It had been two days since she snuck away from her home on Peach Island, two days since she heard the news of the Pirate King's impeding execution in the newspapers and decided to strike out to Loguetown to rescue him. She figured beating a couple of Admirals wouldn't be _that_ tough.
> ...




Two days passed since Van Slayer left his little friends at Blair island, two weeks overall counting from the day he decided to leave his place and pursue his dream of becoming the best sniper/gunslinger of the entire world. Some money he "borrowed" from the kids he helped days ago, still in his power, if there was something he liked was the money and he would do many sort of things just to get it, risking the life of someone else was out of question though. He let out a long yawn before looking at the sky just to see one of those funny looking birds flying in his direction." so it really happened, that Roger dude?s  execution, uh? "he spoke while starting to read the article from the newspaper the bird delivered to him. 

" Loguetown....Isn?t that the next island? " he asked still reading the newspaper, he wasn?t really that interested in the reason of the execution even though Roger was quite famous, or to be exact the most famous pirate. Leaving the paper aside, he took the oars and started rowing; the ship he was travelling in, was a small one, actually one of his friends gave it to him as a gift when he knew Van was starting his journey. 

" Geez, being alone is boring, I need to find a partner or something if I don?t wanna die of boredom "he said, only to place his sight to his right side, ironically he just spotted someone adrift on the ocean after saying such words. Aside from the incident with his parents, everyone could say that from that time on Van was usually overflowing with good luck. Focusing a little more, he was able to see an orange-haired girl. By her looks she was just floating aimlessly. " Lucky! maybe she would like to accompany me! "he said to himself and started to change directions to where the young woman was.  

Twenty minutes passed before he could reach her.*stare----*he stayed ther elooking at her for some moments before clearing his throat and speak " Sorry, missy. Are you lost? " he said politely to try not to scare her.

" My name?s Van Slayer the only man who will be recognized as the best gunslinger of the world! " he said proudly" What?s your name? "


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kaya Marion*
> _Loguetown Brawl_​
> Kaya cursed to herself as the fishman blocked her initial attack and responded with a brutally quick series of his own. She dodged his massive blade and got some distance between them, her eyes flashing as she activated her devil fruit power. Sight Sight X-ray."
> 
> ...



Hisame grimaced, showing rows of razor sharp teeth. Even though this marine was a woman, she was putting up a good fight. The only thing that would have made this fight more enjoyable was if he had some booze. 

The young marine closed the gap between them at a relatively fast speed. Hisame tried to dodge as many thrusts of her fist as he could, but he took a couple in his abdomen. Jumping back several feet to the edge of the building, Hisame leaned against the hilt of his sword, feeling the full effect of what the marine did to him. 

"I understand now." Hisame then coughed, showing blood in his hand. "So you bypass the defenses of the outer body, and attack internally. He then licked his lips, and pointed his huge blade at the marine. "But that won't be enough to take me down." 

Hisame then took one stepped backwards, and jumped from the edge of the roof. Not even three seconds pass, and Hisame jumps and breaks through the roof of the building. Appearing right behind the lady marine, Hisame sends a very fast and powerful upwards slash at her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Ritoru is shot straight into the air, but Garrick doesn't leave it at that. He leaps up after his prey and viciously smashes him back down into the earth. The manic marine then finishes by landing on top of his fallen victim.
> 
> Garrick spits after stepped off the pirate, "I'll let that clown handle the clean up, my works done here," he grumbles before heading off.
> 
> ...



A spew of rapid fire curses could be heard as Garrick flew through the storefront window of a women's boutique. The entire structure shuddered as Garrick smashed headfirst through a nearby wall, right up to the neck. He caught sight of a woman in mid dress. Apparently it was a changing room. The woman screamed and covered herself up in the speed of an eye blink. Garrick continued cursing under his breath and merely stared blankly at her. 

"Get out you pervert!" she hollered. 
*
"Listen lady my only mistress is justice, so don't you get any ideas that I even care what color your friggin underwear is. And only whores wear thongs by the way!"* Garrick shot back. The room began to tremble and the thick muscle chords of his neck pulsated as Garrick stood back up, and along with him half a section of the entire wall. He casually marched out of the shattered storefront, wearing the section of wall around his neck as if it were some trendy outer wear. 

*"I'm fining you ten thousand beli for not having your wall up to code,"* Garrick grumbled at the store clerk who stood by the door with his jaw agape. 

"That guy needs to get laid..." a woman in the shop whispered. 

Garrick leaped back into the street. Much to his surprise, and immense displeasure (he wanted to get sole credit for capturing these law breakers), he saw some little teenybopper looking Marine going at it with the Fishman. She actually seemed to be holding her own. Garrick rolled his eyes and turned his attention back onto the blue haired punk. Boy was he really starting to piss him off. He snapped the wall around his neck in half, wielding a hefty slab in each meaty hand. 

*"Try this on. I hear it's the latest trend. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* 

Both slabs went flying at Ritoru with tremendous velocity. Garrick charged in behind the makeshift missiles and took a running jump, raising both his fists high over his head as he descended over Ritoru. He wouldn't have any problem scraping the little shitheads remains off of the sidewalk.  

*"Megaton Smash!"* Garrick cried.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 20, 2011)

*Shinmon Kensei - Loguetown*

"You're too slow."

Kensei remained expressionless as he struggled to deflect Alice's strikes. "You haven't managed to hit me yet."

"You think I can't if I wanted to? I'm disappointed. I thought that there would be better swordsmen gathered here with Roger's execution...but I guess not." Alice shrugged as she drew out a second blade and effortlessly slipped past Kensei's guard, giving him a diagonal slash wound starting from his shoulder.

Kensei made no reply, and merely continued to guard her attacks. 

"I'm done here," Alice said, frowning slightly as she charged at the blonde swordsman. It was then that Kensei made an offensive move for the first time. He moved his blade behind his head and stepped forcefully on the ground. The massive slab of metal slammed onto the ground.

"Kagutsuchi."

BOOM! A huge cloud of dust and sparks rose and temporarily obscured both fighters before a gust of wind dispersed it. Alice stood frozen, staring at Kensei's blade. The blade had carved a huge slash into the earth that was at least 6 feet long. She had dodged it by only a few inches at the last moment. _"If I took that...I would have died,"_ she thought, trembling.

"Hey...If you don't move, I'm going to cut you down, you know."

Alice inhaled sharply as she jumped backwards. _"He's right, I have to get a grip on myself!"_

"I see...'Ichigeki Hissatsu'. That one attack was all you were aiming for."

"That's right," Kensei said, holding out his sword in front of him. "Unlike you, I don't waste my strikes."

_"I can't get close to him recklessly anymore,"_ Alice thought as she backed off further.

"Sorry, that doesn't work."

Alice's eyes widened as her opponent once again gripped his sword with both hands. Kensei then unleashed a powerful horizontal swing, causing shockwaves to reverberate through the air.

"Takemikazuchi."

_"He has ranged attacks too?!"_ Alice cursed as she crossed her swords in front of her. She had no choice but to block this attack. The shockwaves grinded against both of her blades. The swords held, but her footing failed her. She was blasted off her feet and slammed into another nearby shop. She was already unconscious when she collapsed on the floor.

Kensei replaced his giant blade in its sheath and turned around.

"I guess I should treat this wound first..."


----------



## Boa Hancock (Dec 21, 2011)

*North Blue Sea*

Akira had left her home island several hours ago, now she was on a small boat where she couldn't sit still. She walked back and forth in the small space she had, thinking what to do next. Currently she was debating on what to do, either join a crew or create her own prosperous pirate crew. Akira couldn't choose which, as much as she wanted to. She didn't know what to do. Hell, she didn't even know where she was going. Now the only thing she could do was sit and wait where the sea takes her to. As time passed on, she got really bored; had nothing to do, except to wait for some kind of miracle.Finally after a couple hours of boredom, a large ship appeared, but not just any ship. It was Marine Battle Ship. Now she was really doomed, a Marine Battle Ship, which could capture her and place her under the bars before she started her journey.No,not gonna happen. Thus Akira thought of a plan, a plan to take over the ship but first she needed to get on. 

"HELLLPPPPPPP. PLEASE HELPPP ME!!!", Akira yelled out top of her lungs. She continued on yelling, then the ship turned her way meaning they had heard her. As the ship drew closer, Akira couldn't wait to start her piratey torture. Finally, the marines tossed a ladder down to her, where she could climb up and get into the battleship. Then as she was on the ship, the marine captain confronted her. 

"Young Lady, what are you doing in this dangerous, open sea? Surely you know that pirates sail through these seas.", said the Marine Captain. 

"Yes sir!", Akira replied innocently. 

"Perhaps this is a bit rude but... Are you a pirate yourself?"

"No, not at all. Can we discuss this matter somewhere else? I feel a bit uncomfortable with all these men around me."

"Sure, follow me.", the Captain, politely said.

The Marine Captain took her inside the ship, both Akira, and the Captain walked in a lightly lid hallway. Akira didn't want to be questioned any more so she slowly, yet quietly brought her hands toward the captains head. Then quickly twisted the head which broke the neck of the captain. The old man fell down, and limply laid there. Akira was shocked why she had done such a thing, but quickly got over it. She dragged the body into a storage room, where she hoped no one would find it. Now it was time for Akira to search the ship for any useful objects._

20 Minutes Later_

Unfortunately, Akira couldn't find anything, plus the fact that she was stuck on the ship. Earlier a cabin boy found the body of the captain laying limply in the storage room. He reported it to the marines on the ship, and now there was a search for her. She currently didn't know what to do, except to rely on her Devil fruit powers. So she ran to the deck of the ship, where the marines immediately found her.

"There she is!", a marine lieutenant yelled. 

Quickly, almost every marine on the ship came rushing toward the sound. As quick as the speed of a bullet, they surrounded her, and behind her was the ocean. The only thing in her mind said was to jump so she back flipped off the ship. As she jumped, she quickly sprouted her large eagle wings and flew up to avoid landing in the sea water. As she flew up, she grasped her crossbow which was on her right hip. As soon as the marines saw her, they started to shoot at her, but Akira simply dodged them by moving to the side. Then she loaded her crossbow with vectors and started to shoot the marines with extreme precision. Lucky for the marines, she only shot their legs, which hindered them to move.

My name is Akira, future Yonko of one of the blues.You guys got lucky that I wasn't in the mood of killing you all." shouted Akira.

And thus she flew towards the direction of island, known as Toujou Island.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 21, 2011)

Umi Rolands, Xtreme Marine Squadron-West blue

Oi, this was no good. What had started off as Lt. Lucio?s daily ravings had quickly gone south. The marines were laughing at him even more heartily than usual, and it was clear why; even for Lucio this was overdoing it. A marine squadron led by him? The very thought ran shivers down Umi?s spine.  The guy would sink the ship in about an hour. But still, the thought of getting outside of familiar territory was promising. Umi had joined the marines to become stronger, after all, and while the daily chores and scouting missions he?d been assigned kept him busy they was far from challenging. A chance to patrol new places, maybe even the Grand Line, was exactly what he was hoping for. 

	Umi shook his head. Before he could think about that, he would have to remedy this situation first. The ruckus had woken up berserker Lt. Forescythe, a man who asked for trouble wherever he went. Just now he was staring down Lucio, as if daring him to fight him. If the rumors were true, then Lucio would be on the losing end of that scuffle. This ?Xtreme Squadron? of his was already getting him into trouble? but then again, it might also be the solution.
	Umi strode forward purposefully, moving himself between Forscythe?s and Lucio?s line of sight. ?Hey, are you serious?? He asked Lucio calmly. ?do you really have permission to start your own Squadron? Would we be able to go to the Grand Line and beyond?? Umi turned to Forescythe. ?Sir, I believe this is a rather promising prospect. I?m sure that more than a few of us here would want to get off this small base for a while, right? You could come too, sir.? Umi stared him straight in the eye, meeting Forscythe?s glare with his own. Surely a man with such ferocious nature wouldn?t want to be stuck here for the rest of his life. You?ll accept the offer.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van Slayer *
> 
> Fated encounter?​
> 
> ...




*Archey Madma - A wild ride*

A black dot in the sky above the two hatchling pirates can be seen. However, this in not some normal..black..spot....wait , wait, what? A black spot in the the sky?

_A few minutes earlier~

"So what'cha sayin' is that unless I get my ass out a here, you strip my flesh, carve your name into my chest, eat my liver and then kill my slowly with a spork?"

*"No, I will strip your flesh, carve my name into your chest, eat your liver and then kill you slowly with a KNIFE!"* A broad-shouldered man with many scars upon his face and a thick brown beards, concealing his facial features. However, even with the beard, it was clear that he was deadly angry at the man in front of him. *"NOT A SPOON, NOT A DAMN FORK, AND WHAT THE HELL IS A SPORK!?"*

As the broad man lifted up his enormous axe to strike the other man down, the other man smiled and said in a merry tone: "Oh, a spork is a combination between a fork and a spoo-" 

*BANG!*

The axe nearly missed the man as he sidestepped the axe. A sly grin inched across his face. "Oh, you want to fight? Why didn't you say so? Shintai Shintai no Arm strengthen!" His arm suddenly bulged up, as if he had achieved years of training in a moment. "KNOCKOUT!" he yelled, hitting the larger man in the stomach, sending him through the wall of the bar and out onto the streets. With a peak out the new made hole, he concluded that the man was knocked out cold, and turned to face the larger man's posy.

"So, still won't let me stay?" he said, grinning wide. 

The crowd around him didn't respond, but begun whispering to each other. He overheard something about poor guy, and rest in piece. Little did he know that they were not talking about the man he knocked out, but himself. He felt something take hold of the back of his jacket, and before you know it, he is up in the sky, looking down at the raging waves below. "Figures.."_

Now~

The black dot grew in size, doubling, then quadrupling in size, until you could see the shape of a human. Faint, the two pirates could hear a sound coming from the human shaped dot, that still grew in size as the second ticked by.  "...me....h..me......heelp mmMMEEEEEEEEEEE!!"

With a ginormous splash, the human shaped thing, who apparently was an actual human falling from the sky, fell into the sea.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Dec 21, 2011)

*Saga*
Toujou Island​
Saga’s legs began to ache. It used to be that she was barely able to even move around, and now she was running barefoot through the snow with all her might, while carrying a large object that she knew nothing about. Why did she bring this with her, anyway? Maybe it would be easier to just leave it somewhere? Her thoughts were interrupted by voices ahead of her.

“Sir, that girl!”
“Is she the one?”
“Blonde, blindfold, carrying an unidentified object; she fits the description!”
“Well if she can’t see, then this’ll be easier than I—”

Saga stopped running toward the marines’ voices, and turned a corner. 

“Wha—how did she—hey, I thought she was blind!”
“She must have heard us!”
“From this distance?! Whatever, go after her, quickly!”

Saga kept running, not knowing where she was going or what to do even if she was able to escape temporarily. All she could think about was staying away from the marines. She thought she could hear the marines’ voices in front of her again, and began to turn another corner, but her feet were already numb. She tripped over herself, rolling into the wall of a building, causing the snow that had piled up on its roof to fall on top of her, covering her almost completely. She was trapped. Luckily for her, the snow hid her from the marines that had been running toward her in ambush, and she managed to escape detection for the moment. Saga managed to free her head from the snow in order to breathe, and she could hear the marines still running around.

“*pant, pant* Sir, it’s no use, we can’t find her.”
“Don’t give up now, she’s around here somewhere!”
“But sir, it’s almost nightfall already, and the storm will be here soon!”
“Tch…fine, we’ll look for her tomorrow. Who knows, maybe the snowstorm will take care of her for us. All right, men, we’re heading back!”

The marines leave the area, allowing Saga to relax a little; but only a little. She was still trapped underneath a pile of snow. It took her several minutes to be able to free her arms, but she was able to pull herself out relatively easily after that. Grabbing the cloth-wrapped item, she stood up cautiously, trying to keep her balance. The snow had caused her whole body to become numb, and she was sure that her clothes were drenched now. She couldn’t hear any nearby voices; they must have all gone inside to shelter themselves from the blizzard that the marines had mentioned before.

Saga placed her hand against the wall beside her to guide her way as she walked through the snow. Hopefully she’d be able to find somewhere to stay the night without being arrested while she slept. After trudging through the snow-covered streets for a short while, Saga could eventually hear laughter and smell the welcoming scent of food. Giving into her hunger, Saga tried to find her way toward the source of the smell. Maybe they'd let her stay inside, at least until the blizzard had passed.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 21, 2011)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Loguetown*

The sky was unusually clear, and the sun was shining brightly, giving the town a rather bright glow. There was a loud commotion coming from inside the town as hundreds, maybe even thousands, of people flocked to it. On the outskirts of the town, a lady was sitting at the counter of a food stand that had set up shop.

*"Miss, I apologize, but we'll be closing up soon. We need to arrive early if we want to get a good seat for the execution."* The owner of the shop was washing dishes, while his wife picked up and brought the dirty ones left behind from customers who had come and left. His daughter was sitting next to the lady, also eating her dinner.

Execution? Is that what all the noise is about?

*"Yeah. Haven't you heard? They finally caught the guy. The Pirate King, Captain Gold Roger."*

Roger, huh? So they finally captured him . . . she didn't show any real surprise to this news, and just continued to eat her meal.

The owner finished the dishes and then slouched over the counter and watched his daughter, who was now playing with her food more so than eating it. *Yeah. There are even some rumors going around saying that he actually let himself be caught. Why he would do something like that is beyond me.*

Hey lady . . . The owner's daughter tugged on her sleeve are you goings to tha eshcusions too?

*If you are, you're more than welcome to come with us. I'm sure Riza here would be more than happy to have you join*

Sarasa finished her meal, bowed her head and clasped her hands together as a way to say thanks for the meal Sorry, but what happens to that man really doesn't interest me She said with a smile

The man's expression dropped with surprise *You're kidding? Not even a little?*

Nope. I've never met the guy, so whatever fate befalls him is really no concern of mine. she continued to smile while playing with Riza in her lap

*You're probably the only person here who feels that way* he laughed. *So then, if you're not here to see the execution, then why are you here?*

I'm just wandering through. I was planning on buying a new trinket in town, but it seems everyone closed for the event. Plus I don't like crowds, so I was going to wait out here until everything was over.

*So you're a traveler, huh? Then here, take this . . .* The owner reached down and pulled out a wrapped bento.

Thanks, but I can't accept this.

*Nonsense! Even a traveler needs to eat. My wife had made this for me for lunch, but as you can see, that time has longed passed. I would hate for it to go to waste*

Momma's cooking is tha bestest Riza giggled while kicking her feet and playing with her doll.

Well then I guess I have to try it, if it's the best Sarasa smiled at Riza, who in turn let out a small snicker and a large grin.

A few moments passed, and the owner finally closed up shop. *You should stop by the shop next time you're in town. We could use the business, and I'm sure Riza here would love to play with you some more.*

I'll be sure to keep that in mind

*Alright then, we're off.* BBYYYYEEE!!! Everyone waved goodbye as they went their separate ways.



_Several hours later . . ._



Sarasa was laying on the side of the road, which was slightly at an incline as it formed a small hill. The town was overflowing with sounds and voices that echoed far outside its border. The sun had started to set when the noise quieted down a bit, and a loud voice came from what sounded to be a speaker:

*"Gol D. Roger you stand guilty of the high crimes of treason and piracy, and are hereby sentenced to death. Do you have any last words?'* there was a brief pause before Roger spoke.


_*"Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece."*_

The crowed was silent for a moment before erupting into a loud roar. Roger's laughter was the only thing that could top it. However, his loud and prideful laugh was soon ended.

A treasure, huh? Too bad everyone is after it now.

The noise coming from the town escalated, so much so that the marines finally had to step in and do crowed control. I guess even in death, one man's actions can cause a commotion. Maybe I should have went to see him. Sarasa hopped to her feet, and started to walk towards the docks. With night close at hand, she thought it would be best to get a little sleep on her dinghy.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 21, 2011)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​

*[A brawl with the Bad]*​
The crew had just scattered from deck, doing various things here and there. Some checked the storage, to see to that they had enough food and supplies. A few begun telling tales about Mari, and tried to recruit more people to the family, while others took out a fishing pole and sat down by the waters edge.

A loud crash caught Mari's attention. She was standing at the helm of her ship, and the crash came from a few yards away, by the bar. She saw one of her crew members getting pushed around by a man in a black singlet and a pair of pants with a rift across the right thigh. She was quick to arrive there, as her family meant everything to her.

The man in black glanced at her, before returning to hassle her crew member. "Oy. What's wrong here, punk~?" Mari said sweetly, smiling at the man. *"None of your business lass. Now go sell your body somewhere else, I am busy."* he said in a condescending tone, spitting at the ground in front of her. "The man you are talking to is my nakama, what happens with him is my business, you spineless rotten excuse for a man." she said with in a merry voice, seemingly confusing the man in black with the contrast between her voice and the content of her sentence. However, the man soon realized he was being teased. *"You will not tarnish my reputation, you old hag! MEN, ATTACK!"*

Mari sighed, then pushed her crew member back. "Go back to the ship, I can take care of things here." 

"But captain.."

"Relax, these guys got nothing on me." she said, smiling. 


_Later~_

Holding the captain for the Maw Wolf Pirates, she had learned their name when their captain yelled commands to attack, she smiled at him. "We are the Love Pirates, and I am Mari D. Angel. You would do well to remember the name, cause I will become bigger then Roger himself, that is a promise."

Walking away, she watched the entire Maw Wolf Crew laying down in the dirt, either passed out or writhing in agony. "Now then~" she skipped across the paved ground, grinning. "Off we go!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 21, 2011)

*West Blue - Xtreme Marine Squadron

The Great Lucio Powell*​
Lucio gazed up to behold a large, bear-like creature looming behind one of the Marines that are mocking him. The humongous man said something about "sleep" before he wrapped his oversized hand around the Marine's head and tossed him towards the sea. The other Marines, now frozen in fear, whispers something about him being Lt. Forscythe. The behemoth of a man then turned his gaze on the reluctant Lucio.

"It's BIGFOOT!!!!!!" Lucio cried out in a booming voice. "I knew you were real!!!!!!! I always told everybody you're real, but they were always like, 'Shut up, Lucio. You sound stupid. Blah, blah, blah.' But I was like, I'm going to find it one day.....and BAM! Here you are!" 

The large man known as Lt. Forscythe grimaced at Lucio's volume. It was apparent that the man was previously sleep and he woke up in a sleepy rage. The "bigfoot" seem to be annoyed with Lucio at an exaggerated level as his eyes were now blood-shot red. Lt. Forscythe formed his hand into a fist and took a mother of all swings at Lucio. Though, the punch flew right through the Lt.

"Whoa now, bigfoot! The legends said you're nice, that's not cool man!" Lucio exclaimed. Lt. Forscythe blinked in confusion at the apparent miss. Maybe he's more sleepy than he thought.

Suddenly, a Marine with two wheels strapped to his side walked in between Lucio and bigfoot attempting to reason with the beast and the Lt. 

?Hey, are you serious?? He asked Lucio calmly. ?do you really have permission to start your own Squadron? Would we be able to go to the Grand Line and beyond??

Lucio banged his fist on his chest, "Damn right I'm serious!!!" Lucio replied with pride. "Whether the HQ likes it or not, I'm starting my own squad! Once they see how much we've accomplished, they'll have to accept us!!!"

"So, will you two join me?!?!"


----------



## Boa Hancock (Dec 21, 2011)

*Toujou Island
Akira**

*Akira had landed in Toujou Island a few minutes ago. She was exhausted from the flight from the marine ship to Toujou Island. Plus the fact that she had not eaten anything since the last day. So currently, Akira, was tired, hungry AND cold from the blizzard. She had no shelter except for a tree to hide under. Akira tried to start a fire but she failed. Akira got up from the tree and started walking towards smoke she saw. As she walked she kept falling, but she managed to get back up. As she got closer to the smoke, she felt a presences of warmth. Quickly she realized it was a fire made by humans. So with the little strength she could muster, she ran towards the fire get ever closer. Then she stopped, soon she realized that they were marines. But as she realized that, the marines had already sensed her presence.  

"What a surprise." said one of the marines in a questionnaire manner. "It's The Future Great Yonko of the North Blue.", said the marine in a sarcastic tone. "You thought you could escape,eh? As soon as you left the the ship, one marine called us with a Den Den Mushi and informed us about your attack. So now our job is to capture you or ...."
As he said that a couple marines ran at her with lust. Akira, quickly loaded her crossbow and started shooting at the marines, killing 2 and injuring 3. As she finished more marines came at but she had no time to load the crossbow up so she turned right and ran towards buildings.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Ravenbeard Pirates - Open sea
> 
> Kindal Clyne​*
> "I suppose that makes me the first-mate, eh?" Kindal mused when Pazzo mentioned he's the first to join the crew, a rather obvious observation. Kindal leaned over the side of the rails and whistled a soft tone to himself while Pazzo went ahead describing his ultimate goal with the same burning passion present in his tone he's had the previous times he's spoken about it.
> ...



*The Ravenbeard Pirates  ~ East Blue, Waters of Crescent Point

Pazzo D. Morte ​*
So Kindal also had a dream of sorts. Pazzo predicted as much, most men of power or the potential to obtain power had rather large dreams. Killing the Strongest swordsmen was no easy task but neither was conquering the World as the Pirate King. Of course all good things came to those who were patient. As the island came into view in the far distance the Captain relaxed back onto his small sail boat with both arms draped over the rail and a large grin plastered over his lips. 
*?So it?s settled, let?s take the world! Gwhwhwhwhwaaa!?* The pirate dug his hand into the depths of his ship and pulled out a meat pie before quickly munching away on it. Even in these intense situations, like coming upon an island of crazed killers and mad men, when his stomach rumbled food was all that was on his mind.
*?Lets just leisurely float, ain?t no need to rush at all.?* With that Ravenbeard casually relaxed on his ship as if nothing mattered. The small boat rocked gently towards the mountain covered island. The Asylum could be seen clearly on the mountains side. It was a dark and monstrous structure, clearly the maintenance was poor even from this distance. Parts were falling off and the sewage was not attended at all. Could more be expected? The jailors likely only focused on giving themselves the most comfortable time possible with the funds sent from the World Government. The care of the patients was irrelevant to them; they just wanted to keep them off the waters. The Ravenbeard Pirates weren?t here for an analysis of the islands structures however, they came for one man. Lupe Falla.

After a short and calm journey the duo reached the rocky shores of the gloomy island. The rain had begun to fall heavily, dark clouds looming over the entire mountain side putting them in a deep darkness. Such things took little effect on the pirate Captain, in fact they only aided in his cause. The pair climbed up a loose pathway to the side of the monstrous construct. Jailors could be spotted in the distance casually guarding the front door, mainly just chatting however. They would never suspect someone trying to break into this place. Pazzo passed his new crewmate a sly smirk before he began to stride towards the front door. Up on the mountain the pair of jailors leisurely chatteted about various things.
?I swear, one more shift in the rain and I?m gonna end up throwing myself in the sea. This place is shitty enough without being soaked. The fuckin? Boss, I swear.? The first one grumbled as he leant against the wall holding a newspaper over his head to keep his head warm. The second sighed and gave his head a small shake.
?It ain?t a long shift, but you know the World Government will complain and take a more ?direct? look into our pay if we don?t have someone on the door. That?s what the boss said anyway. We have it pretty sweet here, beside the crazy bastards down below, no need to ruin it.? The first jailor muttered and nodded in defeat. He turned away from his comrade to peer down the pathway that lead up to the mountain institution, it lead down to a dock which was of course empty. This place was not allowed to have ships; it could only receive ships from the nearby island. 
?Whatever. Say, how long tilt he shifts is over anyway?? He asked his friend. There was no reply. With his attention still below he repeated. ?Oi! I said when?s our shift over?!? As he turned to see the man ignoring him he got another, much worse surprise. The other jailor lay on the floor completely covered in a toxic substance, lifeless, while two other men stood in his place. Pazzo smirked in an arrogant fashion and before the alarm could be raised a blade sliced through the jailor. Both doormen were dead, this would be easier than they thought.

Pazzo and Kindal wandered through the front the door. The place was a dark and gloomy on the inside as it was on the outside. Slowly Pazzo lead his first mate down the long hallway which split in the end. One lead to the jailors quarters, the obvious place the beli was going to, while a lower staircase lead down into the bowls of the world of mad men.
*?Let?s bust open every cage we come across and drag Lupe out of here. This is certainly going to be crazy, Gwhwhwhwhwaaa!? *The Captain laughed in his usual manner before heading down the dark steps. The moans and groans on the psychotic below filled the damp hallways. It was vile, but that was to be expected. The men and women in cells gazed up towards the newcomers. Some pleading for food while others pleaded for blood. Without a doubt they could get both. Suddenly an alarm boomed from above. 
*?Ah! They found the bodies then.?* Pazzo said jokingly. He was not wrong. Within moments jailors began to pour downstairs in disbelief that anyone would break into this place. Pazzo nodded towards Kindal, an indication he was leaving the battle to his first mate. The man had been caged up and tortured after all, he likely still had some crooks to work out. The black bearded man continued walking down the hallway with his pistol in hand, blowing open the cage locks as he passed each one, making his way towards the darkness. To where the worst of the worst were kept. Where Lupe was kept. Little did he know his actions were being watched. In the comfortable Head Jailors room a blonde haired man gaze idly into a mushi screen, watching the movements of both intruders.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2011)

*Annie - Loguetown*



Shin_Yagami said:


> He paused in the middle of the street, he felt that he needed to put as much distance as that place as he could but shouldn't he at least check and see if that guy was alright. Whoever the bloke was, he had been decent enough to get involved in something he probably just should've stayed out of. "And I can relate." He mumbled to himself, he was mulling it over and decided when a restaurant with a coat rack next to the entry caught his eye. After a quick stop with a little small time theft, and Kai made his way back to the scene with a cowboy hat and oversized fur coat as a disguise. He assumed it was his lack of a fashion sense why he didn't see why a man would walk around in this thing, in actuality it was never designed to be worn by men, but Kai was oblivious to this fact.



"Nice hat..." a voice said from behind Kai. 

Kai suddenly found his cowboy hat lifted off his head. He spun around and come face to face with a petite blond girl who wore a cowboy hat of her own. The girl stared at him with bright green eyes that glinted with amusement. She stood just a shade under five foot four (only thanks to convenient one inch boost from her boots) and wore a short leather jacket over a chambray shirt, mini skirt, and black leggings. The glimmering cold steel of two six shot revolvers holstered to her hips reflected brightly off the sun. Without a word, and quite casually, Annie removed her battered stetson and tried on the one belonging to the dude, who apparently was a cross dresser. 

"Hmm...doesn't fit quite right..." she muttered with a shrug, quickly tossing the hat away. 

"That was an interesting attack you pulled back there fella. You know the wind thingie. So can you do that on command?" she asked with visible interest. 

The reason why she was asking was rather simple. Annie had come to the sudden realization that she would just have to take what she could get when it came to the quality of her crew mates. At least in the mean time. This guy was a lunkhead, but he might prove to be a useful lunkhead with that wind power of his. He was obviously a devil fruit user, and a potentially powerful one to boot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Oh Captain, My Captain!_​
"Are you finished? They are pretty noisy!"

"Almost!" Kent shouted, sweat beading his face. This wasn't nearly as difficult as infinite explosion, but still, he had never managed quite this many fireworks before. It was proving to be difficult work, and despite the chill he was sweating profusely.

"C'mon you stupid colored lights. Settle down," he hissed under his breath, dancing lights floating around his outstretched hands. He clenched both fists and opened them again, breathing heavily, and suddenly the lights materialized into dozens upon dozens of tiny firecrackers.

Kent's animalistic grin returned full force. "Bingo," he whispered to himself, raising his hands above his head. The fireworks followed his hands, still floating in the air expectantly. 

"Yo! Ral!" Kent shouted at the red haired boy. "Duck!" He swung both hands downward in a wide sweeping motion. "Hanabi Hanabi no Firework Festival!"

The fireworks hurtled through the air towards the marines and exploded simultaneously. Colored lights of every kind filled the harbor - red, blue, green, gold, silver - any color imaginable. The force of the explosions tossed marines every which way, while Kent watched the chaos from the top of the mast, laughing like a madman all the while.

"Well that was fun!" He said as he hopped off the mast and landed on the deck of the ship. "You don't know how to steer one of these things, do you?" He asked Ral, heading over to the wheel. "Ah well. Can't be too complicated." He paused for a moment, frowning, as a dull pitter-patter reached his ears. "Do you hear that?"

The marine boat turned pirate ship floated out lazily towards the sea, into the setting sun. It was a new age of Piracy.

*Rufio*
_First Impressions_​
Rufio rubbed his head absently, not bothering to stand up. The paved ground seemed unnaturally comfy, and he wasn't going to ruin such a good thing just to get the shit beaten out of him by a hot girl.

He did, however, manage to get a view of the marine girl sans most of her clothes. "Oh yeah," he muttered to himself, rubbing the bruise that was already forming on his jaw. "Totally worth it."

It was about that time he was approached by a fur coat and cowboy hat wearing man.

Rufio wasn't exactly sure what to think, but his usual method for combating weirdness (run away screaming) didn't seem to be a viable option here. So instead he lay on his back and stared up at the oddly dressed man in silence.

It took a minute or two until Rufio became aware of who exactly was hiding under the ridiculous clothes. "Dude..." Rufio said, extending his hand for a fist bump, "Props for the fashion statement. But next time, try not to wear something my grandmother would buy for herself."

Unfortunately, before the boy could respond, he was interrupted by a cute blonde coming up from behind him. Normally Rufio would've been insulted, but he was content to sit back and ponder how the guy got so many girls without even trying (and attempt to sneak a peek past the blonde's skirt, whoot-whoot)

*Kaya*
_Loguetown Brawl Part II_​
"Not possible," Kaya whispered to herself. The Fishman had taken not one, not two, but three direct hits from her Crushing Palm, and not only was he not dead, he didn't seem unduly bothered by it.

That shouldn't have been possible. Kaya took a step back, and could see her hands shaking. _Not possible. Did I miss? That has to be it. That has to be-_

Her thoughts were interrupted by the fishman breaking through the roof behind her, his sword slashing upwards. The blade caught her in the chin and threw her high into the air. _His strength, his speed, his spirit...monstrous. What is he?_ She hit the ground with a bone jarring thud, backing up slowly before gathering more negative energy into her hands. 

"If that won't take you down..." she snarled through gritted teeth, "I'll just have to try harder, you fucking fish. Crushing Palm Second Style: Swipe!" She charged him again, slicing her palm across his chest in an attempt to hit one of his major deposits of positive energy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van Slayer *
> 
> Fated encounter?​
> 
> ...






Eternity said:


> *Archey Madma - A wild ride*
> 
> A black dot in the sky above the two hatchling pirates can be seen. However, this in not some normal..black..spot....wait , wait, what? A black spot in the the sky?
> 
> ...



*Phoenix D. Rose - Phoenix Pirates*

Rose's eyes snapped open at the sound of another voice. "Hm?" She bounced to her feet and blinked at the boy who stood before here on a modest row boat. Here she was dreaming about meeting someone, then poof just like magic this guy appeared out of nowhere. Naturally she came to the most logical conclusion as to just who and what he was. 

"I've never met a genie before!" she exclaimed jubilantly.  

Without even waiting for a response she leaped from her tiny raft and scampered onto the boy's boat, causing it to bounce from side to side. She quickly began rummaging through his belongings, blurting out rapid fire questions with barely a pause for breath. "Wow your boats much better then my little 'ole raft. So where's your lamp?" she asked. "Every genie's gotta have a lamp right? My name's Rose by the way. I'm gonna be the next pirate queen. What's your name? Do you grant three wishes? I think my first wish would be to have infinite candy...or world peace...I guess. That would be kinda boring though. Hey do you know the way to Loguetown? I'm gonna save Gold Roger. Did I mention my name was Rose?" 

It was then that the she noticed a streaking object descending from the sky. She paused and looked up with her jaw agape. At first she thought it was a bird, but she doubted any bird was capable of screaming, _'Help me...'_ in a frantic voice. Well unless it was a parrot, she amended. What turned out to be a human crashed into the water with a resounding impact that shook the boy's boat. Rose giggled madly at her good fortune. "HE CAME FROM THE SKY. THAT MEANS HE'S AN ANGEL!" she screamed. 

Without even a thought she dove gracefully into the water and grabbed at the Angel. When she was younger she used to  be a champion swimmer. Things were very different now though. Instantly she felt the strength drain from her body, as if someone had turned the off switch. 

"Oops, forgot I can't swim anymore," Rose exclaimed as she flapped helplessly to keep her head above water. It was no use though. The ocean made no exemptions when it came to devil fruit users.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 22, 2011)

*Ike Toll - Gnome island*

The little pink haired woman was swinging wildly as Dangils giant foot was pressed against her face, of course not giving her the best view, seeing as he was only wearing a loin cloth.

Dangil meanwhile looked up to the sky as he heard possibly the most infectious laugh known to man. Ike when he laughed, laughed like a baby, accompanied by the squeals and the slight drooling. Dangil couldn't help but smile and even Anya in her fit of rage was calmed down slightly by it. 

The mass of muscles caught Ike as if he were a football. His eyes were wide as too was his grin and he stretched his arms over his head in victory.

"I touched a bird when it was flying, I think I scared it though because it pooped, but I heard that its lucky if you get bird poop on your head so maybe it landed on someone and made them lucky? What do you think mister?"
He then looked at Anya and leaped out of Dangils arms and hugged anya tight and kissed her cheek repeatedly.

"Sister! I went to the sky! Big guy threw me up because I said I wanted to, he's strong!! I almost touched the sun but I touched a bird, and it pooped and then I fell back down and I was going really fast! Faster than when I was on that horse and I accidentally went through Mrs Gertrudes house. Oh I saw our house when I was up there and I saw the ocean! There was so much water, and I saw another island! You think there are other places like ours! Did you see how big this guy is!? He's a giant! I wanna go to his house! I bet everything is big there!" Ike rambled continuously without seemingly taking a breath.

Ike was pumped and started to run, only to have his loin cloth held by Anya causing Ike to run furiously in one spot with his eyes closed.

"Haha! Such a big heart! I am Dangil the Extraordinary! You're welcome to come to my house anytime, in fact my and my kids are planning an epic journey of wonder and amazement, travelling the Grand line and to see what's over the horizon! To see everything so we can say that we have! What say you? Would you like to join my quest?" Dangil said offering a hand.

Ike jumped straight into Dangils arms, his momentum flinging Anya into them too.

"Wait, Ike! Settle down you need to.."

"Then it is settled!" Dangil boomed like some God and scooped them up, sprinting to their town, "take what you need! Bid farewell to your family and friends and be brave young warriors. You will soon be legends!"

Dangil dropped them to the nearest town which he assumed was theirs, causing much commotion in it as the townsfolk saw, what could only be described as a giant. He sat on the ground and so he was at least at their height. Quite a crowd had formed around Dangil, Anya and Ike, amongst them were the parents of the hyperactive midgets.

"Mom! Dad! I'm going on an adventure! You want me to bring you back anything?" Ike shouted happily and they turned their gaze to Anya.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 22, 2011)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Docks of Loguetown*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> 
> *[A brawl with the Bad]*​
> ...






Hold it! as Mari was skipping along, she was suddenly yanked by her collar, which caused her to plop on the ground.

Ow! Hey! What's the big idea!? Mari yelled looking back at the person who stopped her.

You owe me . . .

I do? Mari stood and dusted herself off Wait, what do you mean I owe you? I don't even know you. She stared at Sarasa with a puzzled look on her face, her head slightly cocked.

Sarasa then pointed towards the docks where Mari had flung a few of the Maw Wolf Pirates. They were floating amongst pieces of what used to be Sarasa's dinghy. You destroyed my ship during your fight. I'm not letting you leave until you repay me.

Mari seemed somewhat surprised when she saw the debris of the wrecked ship Ooohhh.. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to destroy your ship. I know how much a ship means to it's owner. If something were to ever happen to my ship, I wouldn't know what to do.

I don't care about the boat. It was on it's last leg anyway. However, you still destroyed my only means of transportation, and I expect you to repay me for it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Rufio*
> _First Impressions_​
> Rufio rubbed his head absently, not bothering to stand up. The paved ground seemed unnaturally comfy, and he wasn't going to ruin such a good thing just to get the shit beaten out of him by a hot girl.
> 
> ...



Kaiser D. Winter ~ Loguetown

Kai had made his way back to the scene of the crime, the marine was still knocked out as far as he could tell and apparently no one really had bothered to tend to her other than covering her up. He ignored her and instead made his way over to the guy that had tried helping out before, who was still lying on the ground. 

The nervous Kai, knelt down to check for signs of life and the guy's eyes fell on him. There was a look of confusion on his face as the two stood there in silence, but after a few seconds it appeared the guy had regognized Kai. Sadly the confusion still remained on the guy's face, as he couldn't quite understand why Kai was cross dressing. 

After a fist bump, that did wonders to ease Kai's worries about the condition of Rufio, but he couldn't quite make sense of that comment about the dude's grandmother and before he could reply his attention was drawn by something else.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Annie - Loguetown*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The unknown voice that seemed to originate from right behind him, he was startled by the suddenness and by the fact his hat was abruptly taken and he quickly got up right again and spun towards the person that had approached him. 

A pair of green eyes stared back at him, and when it dawned upon him that it was a cute blond he relaxed a little, no longer caring about the fact that a component of his elaborate disguise was taken away from him. He didn't fight that natural instinct to look her over. The girl stood quite a bit shorter than him, but that seemed to be about the only imperfection his eyes could spot while they evaluated her. 

_Blond, pretty green eyes, cute face and all wrapped up in a sexy cowgirl outfit. Yeah, no I get why those guys were going on about the whole outfit thing, cause this IS working for me. _He thought to himself as his eyes trailed downwards. _And even a nice, big pair of.....Guns? _When it dawned upon him that a pair of revolvers were holstered on her hips, his eyes shot back up to her's in panic. So far today his dealings with the fairer sex had been far from great, last thing he wanted was to give gun toting pixie an excuse to use those gold revolvers on him.

He only now realized she had been talking, but didn't quite get what she said before she suddenly threw his hat away. 


"That was an interesting attack you pulled back there fella. You know the wind thingie. So can you do that on command?"  He couldn't quite place the look she was giving him, was she flirting with him? Well nevermind, he was going to do his best to impress her.

"What?.... oh that little move." He did his best, but failed miserably, at sounding casual and relaxed. "Yeah sure, I do things like that all the time." He was lying his ass off and showed no signs of stopping. "A shame you didn't get to see me at full power, I had to hold back so that innocent people wouldn't get caught in the cross fire....You know." He hoped he he didn't appear as nervous outwardly as he was on the inside, not knowing what to do with his hands, he opted to cross them over his chest.

"You know uh...Ahem." As his voice croaked, he cleared it quickly. "Maybe I could show you sometime what else I'm capable of." This one couldn't be chalked up to his nerves, he really was just talking about his devil fruit powers and not some other but similarly nearly non-existent skills.


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kaya*
> _Loguetown Brawl Part II_​
> "Not possible," Kaya whispered to herself. The Fishman had taken not one, not two, but three direct hits from her Crushing Palm, and not only was he not dead, he didn't seem unduly bothered by it.
> 
> ...



*Hisame and The Eternal Flame Pirates*
Loguetown​
Hisame could see in the young woman's eyes that he frightened her, and he liked that. There was nothing better than seeing your enemies being fearful of you; well, maybe your enemies respecting you, which was what Hisame truly desired from his fights. Respect. 

"Now now. There is no need for name calling." The marine then charged at him, preparing for what looked like another strike from one of her strange attacks. Hisame sent a quick and powerful slash to her head, but she quickly ducked and kept charging. 

He hadn't much time to think, so he used his free hand to try and parry her attack. Immediately on contact he felt his free hand (left hand) go numb, but was successful in the parry. Sadly though, his left hand for the time being had become absolutely useless. Hisame, now getting angry, opened his jaw wide; showing many rows of razor sharp teeth, and proceeded to bite the shoulder of the marine.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Hold it! as Mari was skipping along, she was suddenly yanked by her collar, which caused her to plop on the ground.
> 
> Ow! Hey! What's the big idea!? Mari yelled looking back at the person who stopped her.
> 
> ...




Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
*[Confused]*​
Mari took Sarasa's hands in her own, stared into her eyes with a big grin on her face and said in a hurried and exited voice, "Be my nakama then?" She didn't let go off Sarasa's hands, and dragged her towards her own ship, not even letting her answer. "This is my ship! It's my first, and it is getting old and worn, but I like it!" she said, before dragging her onto the ship and onto the helm. The rest of the crew started gathering on deck. "And this is my crew, my nakama, my family!" she said with a smile, before looking back into her eyes, all the while holding her hands. "So! Welcome to the family!" she said loudly, not even getting an answer from her, and with all the other crew members listening.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

No amount of talking was going to convince Bridget's parents to allow the young blonde woman to chart the world.  In fact, at the rate the convincing was going she would be lucky to chart the entire island they lived on.  She had heard all the excuses  “You're too young.  You're too na?ve.  You're too much of a klutz.”  They pulled the last one out toward the end, the more they talked and saw it wasn't working, the meaner they got.  Finally, Bridget agreed then with tears in her eyes went off to her room.

Bridget didn't stay in there long.  She waited for the noises of the house to quiet down, wrote out a goodbye letter, gathered all her important maps and tools, then vacated her childhood home.  She looked back only once, with a smile and a tear.

The journey to the biggest port town didn't take to long and she arrived during what she assumed was a massive celebration of some sort, she wasn't sure and she really didn't care.  Bridget just wanted to make sure she got on a ship before her parents decided to descend on the city and get the marines involved in a search for her.

Her blue eyes widened when she saw all the ships.  Big, small, old, fairly new, marines, pirates, fishermen, she didn't know where to start.  So taking a deep breath she walked aboard the nearest ship and began asking if anyone wanted a new navigator.  Some told her a flat out no, some looked at her like she would be something else, one burly guard told her to actually join the marines before asking.  She had almost given up but figured she would try one or two more before she rethought what she was doing.  

“H-hello?”  Bridget stepped aboard the ship waiting for the usual greetings but nothing came.  “Hello?”  She called again, still nothing answered her.  Hearing a bit of a ruckus behind her, she really didn't think too much on it since she wasn't doing anything wrong.  Bridget wouldn't be deterred that easily so began to explore the ship.  

Each cabin Bridget went to was empty, though it seemed it had only been just recently.  “Hello?”  She called, readjusting her glasses as she expected someone to jump out at her and demand to know what was going and why was she in their ship.  Still nothing answered her.  

Bridget had gotten use to the soft rolling of the ships she had stepped foot on, almost enjoying the sensation so when the feeling changed she scowled.  “What is going on?”  She wondered then heard a dull thud from above her.  “Someone is back?”  Her eyes widened and she realized how bad it might look to find her deep in the bottom of their ship.

“Oh geeze...”  She mumbled and grabbed a tighter grip of her maps.  Her hands were full and she was moving fast.  She raced up a few steps and came out on the deck.  Before her she saw two men through the mess of rolled parchment in front of her face.  “I'm sorry.  I d-didn't mean t-to be in your ship, I...I was l-looking to talk t-to someone about a n-navigator position.”  She rushed forward with her hand out.  “I'm B-bridget...”  She began then her shoe hit something in front of her and she crashed to the decking at their feet.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kaizer stood out the deck currently watching the Marine ships as they chase after them, although he had offered to stop the bleeding for Akuma's wounds, Akuma reminded him that this would be rather inconvenient if there was no way to close the wounds up, and so Kaizer had decided to let the man go on without patching his wounds up, however things were beginning to get quite dangerous for the Captain, and Kaizer knew they needed to do something about these ships soon, however when he looked up at the sky he noticed that it happened to be night time, and regardless of how bright that moon might shine, this is the time of day where Kaizer did his best work. He smirked a rather devious smirk, the Marines could only stay awake for so long, and they had to resort to shift duties at this point, with only certain people active at certain points of the day. Kaizer overheard Akuma saying that with a fishing boat they couldn't do anything, but he knew that they wouldn't need to do anything at all if they agreed to his plan. Kaizer walked over to where Akuma was currently steering the ship towards an unknown direction and a potential island for them to find a doctor on, ?I believe you won't really need to do anything, not if I get to have my way with those marines, I have a plan on how to deal with them, but I'm going to need help from someone.?
> 
> "Look, he's in no shape to help anyone, he's barely able to help himself." Thomas had finally finished getting dressed, the clothing he wore a nice pair of black pants with silk red shirts, black tie and gray vest over top. "If you need some kind of help, then I'll help, but you better know what you're doing because if we screw up then it's over."
> 
> ?‬Oh you don't need to worry about us screwing up, that's not going to happen.? ‬Kaizer smirked as he motioned Thomas over with him, ‬and he lead him to a harpoon gun on the ship, ?‬Since dog boy over there is about to fall over, ‬I decided to go find some useful things, ‬if you look hard enough you can find something to make weapons out of.? ‬Kaizer also pulled out some fishing nets, ‬along with some rope and some cables, ?‬If you use my threads, ‬you can carefully place these nets on the rudders of the ships, ‬effectively stopping them from moving, ‬we then nail one ship with a harpoon, ‬and with the others being unable to steer, ‬we crash all three ships into each other, ‬it's a plan that can't possibly be screwed up, ‬I mean we're both pretty intelligent and crafty people, ‬right??



Thomas looked over the man before him and shook his head. "Look, I'm no fan of people trying to kill me. But if we do this, if we essentially destroy three marine ships, there ain't no coming back. We've cemented our claws into the world of piracy. Right now, We can claim the idiot forced us to do it. But this is going a little extreme isn't it? I do this and i can never go back to boxing again." Thomas adjusted his tie and let out a sigh. "But i guess a promise is a promise. I've become part of this crew and i suppose i have to help it... If the captain orders." 

Akuma stood at the helm, eyes obviously glossing over what was happening. His focus remained on the island that they would need to reach. "That's it." Thomas throws a punch to Akuma's chin and knocks him to the ground, then quickly takes his sword and jabs it between the pegs of the helm to keep it traveling straight. "Nnngh... You bast-" BLAM! Thomas hits Akuma again, knocking him unconscious. "If you can, sew his wounds shut. Bandage them up and toss his ass in the cabin." 

Thomas waited for Kaizer to finish patching what he could of Akuma's wounds and headed to the back of the ship. There they found the harpoon gun waiting for use. "Alright, so we harpoon one of the ships and steer it into the other two right?" Thomas sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Alright, let me see what we can do here...." The first mate looked over the gun a bit, examining the rope and nodded. "Right, it's rope with metal cable inside, it should be good enough to do what we need. Let's do this, get ready."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

*Van Slayer - Phoenix Pirates*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Phoenix D. Rose - Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Rose's eyes snapped open at the sound of another voice. "Hm?" She bounced to her feet and blinked at the boy who stood before here on a modest row boat. Here she was dreaming about meeting someone, then poof just like magic this guy appeared out of nowhere. Naturally she came to the most logical conclusion as to just who and what he was.
> 
> ...



Van couldn?t do but giggle when the girl boarded his little boat and started to make a little mess while asking some strange questions. She was talking about things like genies, wishes and candy but what called his attention was what she said about saving Roger and becoming the pirate queen. Knowing that probably her first goal could not be possible, he smiled at the idea of the second one. Before he could reply to any of her questions, a desperate scream asking for help came from the sky together with something that crashed just into the water.

" Oi, girl. Wait, that?s not an An...." it was too late since Rose already went to the rescue of the being"...gel,_Oh, well. Whatever_" he thought before watching how Rose was starting to sink while struggling a little, he started laugh at what was happening though he stopped after realizing that she indeed was not able to swim "you serious?"he asked and immediately dove into the water, taking rose and by the way taking the man who fell from the sky. Struggling not to let go from any of them, first he threw rose on his boat followed by the bird-man or whatever he was. 

Once he was on the boat as well he noticed how that thing wouldn?t be able to keep the three of them, immediately starting to row towards Rose?s raft he managed to take a rope and tied the boat to it.The waited for them to regain their consciousness properly" Really, you wanna be the pirate queen but you can?t even swim ? "he asked before letting out a long and loud laugh. It seems that the person he just met was an interesting one." And answering your questions, I?m not a genie. I am the true and only Van Slayer the Man Who will become the best gunslinger of the world. "he said excitedly " Obviously I don?t grant wishes but thinking about it that would be something pretty cool, as for your name yeah you said your name "


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2011)

*The Unnamed Pirates...

Loguetown...

Adora...*

Adora couldn't believe the mess she had gotten herself into.  She looked from her pile of ingredients, now moved to the kitchen to the large man on the other side of the room.  'This is why I don't lie.' she thought to herself and shook her head.  The man behind her would not hesitate to kill her if he learned of her deception, she had to make sure that didn't happen.

First she washed and cleaned each thing before lining them up before her.  Taking one of the smaller knives from her belt she sliced the squash open.  She sniffed the meat of the gourd and wrinkled her nose.  Trying not to discount the thing yet she tasted it.  One thing she had learned while cooking is just because it smells one way doesn't mean it tasted that way.  Unfortunately in this case it did.  Adora tried desperately to push down the gagging sensation of the bitter food.

“Damn...”  She mumbled once getting herself under control.  What did she expect when they allowed a bunch of drunken sailors to pick the things they would cook with.  Glancing once again over her shoulder she noticed the other man had sweat trickling down his face.  'Good.' she thought 'He is doing as bad as I am.' 

Exploring the kitchen a bit more for other ingredients, she began to feel a bit more confident and started tossing things in a bowl to mix, others into a pan to either sear or saute.  The other chef was sweating worse and casting furtive glances toward her.  She was feeling a bit better now.  'I'll win this one.' she thought and continued to do what she did best.  Cook.




*The Overkills...

Gnome Island – West Blue...

Anya...*

It wasn't only the view from the two flapping loin clothes that caused Anya to freeze, but the giant bear hug the strange giant enveloped them in that made her eyes bug and her brain to buzz.  At least she had enough sense left in her left to grab her hammer as they went by, or that might have been more instinctual then actual sense.

By the time they reached town Anya was lightheaded, her brain having been bounced every which direction by the looming man in his run toward their home.  “Wait I...”  She didn't know what to say as she turned her big eyes toward her parents.  

They were looking at her their mouths agape and their eyes just as big.  “What is going on here Anya?  What is Ike talking about?  Who is this thing?”  The last comment was tossed as their father pointed at what could be a giant version of Ike sitting on the ground grinning.

“I...really....Ike...the air...”  Anya wasn't making sense and their father began to scowl.  She turned then looking at her brother.  The excitement in his eyes and they way he danced around the man telling everyone how he helped touch a bird as it was flying caused Anya to sigh.  

Not only was she apt to watch out for Ike, to make sure he lived to see each sunrise, she also couldn't tell the wee man no.  His excitement was always contagious and his laughter could make anyone laugh no matter how angry they were.  “I...I believe we are going on an adventure!”  Anya exclaimed raising her hammer in the air.  The smile on her face was not genuine but very forced and her hand shook slightly.

“I don't think...”  Their mother stepped forward with a stern face but their father placed a hand on her shoulder, stilling her for a moment as Anya was clearly not done.

Glancing at her brother who was laughing and dancing, she turned back toward her parents and rubbed the back of her neck.  “I think it would be a good thing Dad.  We need to get out and see the world.  I can see if anyone has figured out a different way to forge weapons.”  She took a deep breath and started to truly smile.  “Yours of course will always be the best but I think I might be able to find some new metals or new ways.  This really could be a great thing Daddy!  Please say it is okay!  We need to go!!”

A tear glinted in his eye as he looked from daughter to son, to the giant.  “Are you sure he is safe?”  He asked quietly referring to the big man.

Anya shrugged.  “He seems to be.  I mean his a lot like Ike.  Look they even dress the same.  Besides I will keep my trusty hammer close by and hurt him if he tries anything.”  The young pink haired gnome had already forgotten about how their first meeting had gone and assumed she would be able to take him out if she wanted to.

“Fine then.  Gather your things.” Their father said.  Their mother opened her mouth to say something but their dad only placed an arm around her shoulder and squeezed to get her silence.

“Come on Ike!  Time to pack!”  Anya squealed, grabbed his hand, and rushed toward their home.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 22, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates - Ral*



Nicodemus said:


> "Yo! Ral!" Kent shouted at the red haired boy. "Duck!" He swung both hands downward in a wide sweeping motion. "Hanabi Hanabi no Firework Festival!"
> 
> The fireworks hurtled through the air towards the marines and exploded simultaneously. Colored lights of every kind filled the harbor - red, blue, green, gold, silver - any color imaginable. The force of the explosions tossed marines every which way, while Kent watched the chaos from the top of the mast, laughing like a madman all the while.
> 
> ...




" Oh shit!" just as kent said, Ral ducked avoiding the fireworks coming from the blond. He looked with a smile as the marines were getting their ass kicked by the explosions though a sweat drop appeared on his head as he watched how Kent was laughing as crazy. 

Jumping onto the ship they randomly chose, kent asked if he could steer that thing " Yeah...I don?t think i know how "he replied and then nodded at the chance of a noise. Someone was there as well.



Kuno said:


> *Firecracker Pirates...
> 
> Bridget...*
> 
> ...



Ral smiled at the girl , this was a lucky day for him and Kent, instead of randomly controlling their new pirate ship, they found a nice looking navigator who was willing to do the job"Hey what do ya say? i think we found anew member"he spoke" You know how to steer this thing? "he questioned, Bridget only nodded at it" I have no problem then...*yawn*" and with that he went over to the mast and sat down , leaning against it;" I?m taking a nap, anything you have questions about that guy will answer "pointing at Kent. Suddenly from his animated and persistent attitude he changed into a lazy dude as soon as there was no more need to fight.​


----------



## Cooli (Dec 22, 2011)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Loguetown*



			
				Eternity said:
			
		

> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> *[Confused]*​
> Mari took Sarasa's hands in her own, stared into her eyes with a big grin on her face and said in a hurried and exited voice, "Be my nakama then?" She didn't let go off Sarasa's hands, and dragged her towards her own ship, not even letting her answer. "This is my ship! It's my first, and it is getting old and worn, but I like it!" she said, before dragging her onto the ship and onto the helm. The rest of the crew started gathering on deck. "And this is my crew, my nakama, my family!" she said with a smile, before looking back into her eyes, all the while holding her hands. "So! Welcome to the family!" she said loudly, not even getting an answer from her, and with all the other crew members listening.




I refuse.

What!? Why!?

I have no plans of becoming a pirate, as it will just bring me unnecessary trouble. So just pay me for the damages or provide me with a new ship, and I'll be on my way

But . . .

But What?

Mari's head drooped slightly before springing up, full of emotion You see . . . thing is . . . we currently don't have any money or a ship we can give you, but . . . if you come along with us, I'm sure we can repay you in due time

Sarasa, on the other hand, just wasn't interested. She simply sighed as she turned around and made her way towards the ramp leading to the ground

Wait! You're leaving!? Mari ran over to the top of the ramp, as Sarasa was already halfway down

Sorry, but it seems like it's more trouble than it's worth

*Murakumo Sarasa!* immediately, everyone's attention turned to the loud voice in the distance. A group of marines had gathered and were making their way to the ship. *For the crimes of Theft, Destruction of Public Property, Assaulting an Officer, Evading Capture . . .* the list went on and on list multiple crimes, most were small offenses, but there were a few big ones that stood out *By order of the World Government, we hereby place you under arrest!!!*

Sarasa quickly turned and jumped back to the top of the ramp On second thought, I'd be delighted to travel with you for a while she gave a smile and patted Mari on the shoulder as she passed her and made her way onto the deck

Although she was confused, Mari could do nothing but smile and laugh Alright then! Let's get out of here! she yelled, as everyone quickly ran to their stations

*Men! Don't let them escape! Open Fire!!!*


----------



## Eternity (Dec 22, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van Slayer - Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coughing up seawater and drying his eyes with his fingers, he got a look at the two people in from if him. One was a cute, Arhey would deny that thought, redheaded young girl, the other a emo kid with spiky hair and melancholy look on his face.

"Who the fuck are you two?" he said with a snarl, stroking his hands through his hair to get it away from his face. He knew it was a rude way of asking their names, but right now, he was in a pretty bad mood, all things considering. Without any fear, he cupped the girls face, moving his own close to it. "You are way too young to to be out here." he said, releasing her face and sitting down again. "And you are emo." he added to the boy. "So where is the food, I am starving' my ass off!"


----------



## Eternity (Dec 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> I refuse.
> 
> What!? Why!?
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[True Colours]​
A glint of light could bee seen in Mari's eyes at that point. Her fingers twitched and her hair almost stood up on her head. She was getting exited. Quite so. 

"Marines of Lougetown!" she screamed out to the masses of marines a few yards away, her voice showing signs of excitement and joy. "This is as far as you go!" a couple of her crewmebers drew a a line of chalk about halfway between the the ship and the marines. "And anyone who dare cross this line will learn what true pain is like!" she smiled wide, winking sweetly at the marines.

None of the marines seem to care, and as the first marine set foot across the line, a loud screeching sound stopped the marines in their track. "Told ya~" Mari said teasingly, jumping down at the paved ground and walked casually towards the paralyzed marines. A few of them already seemed to be able to move. "Not as strong yet, I know, but a cool power don't cha think~?" she said playfully, asking over to the marine who had stepped over the line. *"Lorien Longshot!"* She kicked the marine on the stomach, sending him crashing into the marines behind him.

"Now then, will you go back and let us leave, or will I have to take care of you all?"

A foolish, yet brave marines, who had escaped the paralysis, aimed a gun at her. "Filthy pirate! Men, if you can move, attack that monster."


----------



## Noitora (Dec 22, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates (Soon) ~ East Blue

Bluenote Dreyar​*
An elderly man sat in his office as town mayor. In a very calm and collected fashion he went through various pieces of paperwork that needed his attention. From dull to duller, most would say but he enjoyed his work. This entire town was something he cared very deeply for and keeping it a safe and orderly place was of the highest priority. Naturally there were events that would unfold that no man could control. The mayors? quiet focus upon his work was suddenly interrupted as a pair of men burst through the door and collapsed onto each other. Stars danced in their eyes as the impact startled them, leaving the mayor to only sit there calmly, running a hand over his long white beard. He knew exactly was this meant. The lower man pushed his friend off and leapt back to his feet, his expression one of shock and frustration. 
?Mayor!? He bellowed out loudly. The old man nodded with his ever lasting patience. 
?It?s Bluenote, he is on a rampage again.? The mayor let out a soft sigh to this information but before he could speak the second man flipped back up to his feet as well.
?That brat had been laying low for so long; I thought we got rid of him! Why does he always come to town and give us problems, he should stay at that abandoned dockyard where he can?t bother anyone!? The mayor gave his head a small shake. It was never as simple as that. 
?No. He is simply a boy without a purpose.? The two men blinked in surprise as they listened to the wise words of the elderly man. The mayor gazed towards the window as a loud sound of crashing filled the sweet little town. A huge dust cloud graced the sky as a signal flare that a building was under attack. ?Ever since he came here he has always be shunned, but I can not control people?s hearts, one can only hope something comes along to divert his anger and dream towards a more productive future. You miss it, I think? Bluenote.? The mayor pulled on his coat and slowly walked out the door while the two puzzled men followed suit.

*In the town?*
?You brat!?
?Get the hell out of here bastard!?
?Get out of his way!? 
Numerous words flew towards a short, slim teenager who walked through the towns? pathway. Both hands were clenched and his arms tensed. He wore a black coat with the sleeves rolled up and black matching trousers. The colour was broken by white stylish shoes and a red t-shirt underneath. His hair was styled into a buzz cut Mohawk; all in all he did not look overly terrifying. In fact his shortish and slim stature did not appear all that intimidating either. His brow was burrowed deeply and his vein on his forehead pumped with anger. Behind him one of the houses had a massive hole in the wall with the rubble covering the road. 
?What do you want here Bluenote!?? A woman yelled out from across the town. Bluenote sniffed in annoyance and raised a fist towards her. 
*?Whatever I wa-? *Mid sentence a large lumberjack wrapped his muscular arms around the teenager from behind him in an attempt to keep him contained. Bluenote kicked out in surprise at first but was quick to seemingly calm down. Just as the large man believed he had achieved victory he suddenly felt himself being lifted off the ground. 
*?GE?THE?ELL?OFF?ME!!?* Bluenote roared out loudly as he threw the lumberjack over his shoulder. The man went flying across the town and into one of the buildings far across the road, much further than any man that size could be thrown. Even more so by someone like Bluenotes size. In retaliation to being grabbed the angry punk stepped up beside a building and slammed the sole of his foot into the wall. The impact made the entire wall completely implode inwards and collapse in on it self, but the kick itself did not seem all that impressive.
?Such ridiculous strength??
?Where does that come from!??
The criminal turned his attention back to the townsfolk and thrust his hand towards them with an outstretched finger.
* ?Whose next!??* There was no reply. That was until through the crowd the elderly mayor came to the front, walking with the aid of his walking stick. He began to close the distance between himself and the intruder until there was about six metres between them and spoke in complete calmness and patience.
?I will be, Bluenote Dreyar.? All the townspeople?s? mouths dropped to the floor and some began to edge forward to save the mayor should it be needed. The dark haired boy stared blankly at the old man, sweat trickling down his skin until eventually he slammed both hands into his pockets and turned on his heel.
*?This is stupid! Fuck this. I?m goin? home.?* And with that he awkwardly strode down on the town and back towards the abandoned dockyard. The mayor watched as he left, a look of melancholy on his face. 

*Near the island in the waters?*
A crew of pirates upon a large blue ship slowly came towards the island, the town in their sights. A tall and broad man stood in the centre with his arms crossed. A massive grin sat on his lips as he eyed what he believed to be their first town to ransack. It was large enough for the booty to be considerable not too large to have a marine presence. 
?Shishishishi. Our first stop Captain! One piece will be ours for sure; we can make a name for ourselves here by takin? out every worthless shit on this island! Shishishi~!? The Captain chuckled under his breath and spoke in a ridiculously deep voice.
?Quite. Lets have some fun, no??


----------



## Cooli (Dec 22, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [True Colours]​
> A glint of light could bee seen in Mari's eyes at that point. Her fingers twitched and her hair almost stood up on her head. She was getting exited. Quite so.
> ...




Just as the marine was about to pull the trigger, his hand was crushed by a swift strike. He fell to his knees and let out cry as he gripped his hand in agony. Hey! I thought you wanted me to take care of them?

Indeed, but if you take too long, more will show up.

That's what makes it fun she laughed. The paralysis on the rest of the marines had finally worn off, and they took up arms again. They never learn Mari sighed.

But that's what makes it fun, right? the two briefly exchanged glances. I'll take the ten on the left.

Then that leaves me with the right. Mari slammed her fist into her palm. Try to make this at least somewhat fun! she yelled to the marines and the two charged towards them.

A few moments later, the entire group of marines were lying on the ground unconscious, and the two were standing without a scratch on them.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 22, 2011)

*Trade and D. Cut the Curtains a new one.​*

(Off the Coast of Smooth Island)​
*D could see Trade stuck on the wood railing about to get finished off. He tried to run but as slow as he was it was hard for him to get there that and the pirates jumping on him. "Fa ut av meg! (get off of me)" He yelled as he threw pirates over board left and right with his crazy strength. It didn't matter what size they were he had little problem getting rid of them. 

He was close to the stairs of the upper level until George jumped in front of him prepared to fire a missile. An angered D'compose took out his axe.

  "Shingaimu-n Kiridasu !"

He  bisected George right then and there. The few pirates that hadn't been thrown off were shocked by the sight. Uobu looked turned his head a few feet away from giving Trade the finishing blows. "GEORGE !!!" He looked at D that stood in front of George's bisected body.  "I'll kill you for that !" "I don't think you'll get the chance." Trade was now above him in his Raptor form, he had jumped above him. "You may be nimble but you can't dodge in the air, that new form of yours won't save you !"  He was about to throw his knifes in the air until he was hit by something.


Mizutama !


His extended arms that were about to release the knifes were riddled with water bullets and his arms feel down and hung like sand bags. "Stop me if you heard this one ! What has a crushed skull and is about to be thrown to the fishes ?" "YOU !" Uobu screamed as Trade got closer to him. "Wait No !"

"RED RAPTOR RIVER-DANCE!"

A flurry of Dinosaur feet pounded Uobu into the ship. "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA !"   The ship started cave  in where Trade had started to kick Uobu. But before he feel through Trade changed back and grabbed him by his collar. Uobu was a bloody mess he was missing teeth and his clothes and skin were torn badly. Trade ripped off his snail phone that was meant for talking to Dualscar that was attached to Uobu's wrist and started speaking into it. "Call whoever you want to you old prick, I'll ice them all. And when I'm done you're next !" Trade crushed the phone in his hand. Uobu started to regain consciousness. "Ugh. The state you've reduced me to....I'm so proud." He started to cough up blood. "But the other generals  they are FAR more powerful then I. I-I could help you defeat them  ! YES ! A crew with me you and the fish man ! It will be grand !" Trade pulled him close to his face. 

"Don't worry you'll seeing your buds and your precious master soon. But even then I'm sure Hell's crowded enough where you won't be lonely waiting for them." Uobu's expression changed "Wait don't do this ! Please Trade !" "All the people you've killed, I'm sure they begged for their lives as well." Trade tossed him off the ship. "NOOOOOO!" He said all the way down as he started to lose consciousness and fall into the deep, the salt burned his wounded to the point of making him pass out. He would eventually drown in this condition it would not be a nice death and Trade knew that. 

D had gotten rid of the bodies. Trade didn't ask how (and frankly I didn't want to know) "This ship is pretty nice, a good way to start out on our own. Of course we'll have to get a log post soon, I know a town where we might be able to get one." D started to walk off of the ship. 

" O yeah I never did ask you. Are you gonna be joining me on this adventure ?  If I want to be Pirate King I need strong mooks-uhh I mean friends like you to help me along the way. But I don't  want you to join if you don't want to. So what's it gonna be big guy ?"*


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 23, 2011)

*East Blue, Greenwood Island*

Greenwood was a small but densely populated island not far from Louguetown. It had a very cozy village tucked away on the island's eastern side, where at least a dozen or so large ships were docked. Pirates usually ignored the small island for Louguetown, so it was normally quite peaceful. Greenwood was mainly famous for it's library, which held a large collection of rare books.

One particularly odd tourist walked into the book store. His figure was mostly concealed underneath a long brown overcoat, his face covered by a pair of sunglasses and a large grey top hat. He also sported a bushy white mustache, which covered his mouth. _"Hello Mr. Dapper."_ the old librarian said from behind the counter, turning to face the strange tall man. 

"Greetings, Percy. I was wondering if that copy of _White Waters of Sky Island_ had been delivered." Dapper spoke with a charming, if not slightly pretentious tone. Percy smiled and reached under the counter for a moment, and pulled out a thick hard cover book. It looked rather old, with numerous pages slightly torn or stained. _"Got it right here. Came in late last night. It's a bit funky. Sorry about that."_ "No bother, Percy. It is a first edition after all. I'd be surprised if it weren't in poor shape." 

After having left the library, Dapper headed to the outskirts of the town, just reaching the woods. There, a small hollowed out tree stood, where Dapper shed the overcoat, along with the fake mustache and the hat. His "arms" and "legs" were in fact simply cleverly disguised grabbers fashioned from rakes and other tools, concealed by black gloves, likewise with his the feet being concealed by boots.

Dapper hopped off his mechanism and entered his humble home. "I've been looking forward to reading you, hoo hoo!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2011)

*Ike West Blue Gnome Island*

Dangil saw the concern on the faces of the parents and nodded. 

“Please have no fear, I will be sure that your children are put in the greatest of care. I have two boys myself and I will treat Ike and Anya the same as I treat them. Of course adventure comes with danger but it also comes with once in a life time memories, good friends and plenty of fun. The world will know just how amazing these two are!” Dangil said reassuring the parents who seemed a little more at ease now. 

Ike flew into his parents embrace and grinned, “I’ll be back and I’ll tell you some great stories! I’ll bring you back something awesome too! Ok Bye!!” Ike shot off with a wave and a skip in his step. His parents knew then it was the right thing to do – they’d never seen him so happy.

“Good Lord, he’ll make a mess of all the Blues and the Grand Line. I know you want to keep an eye on him Anya but you look after yourself too. There’s a small boa you can use on the Western point. Take care sweet heart, we love you and we’ll miss you!” They gave her a big hug once she had gotten all her things. The townsfolk all waved them good bye as they prepared for a much more boring life without those two.

Dangil was standing on the western most point of the island looking out. 

“Over there in the distance is Sweet-Water Island, that’s where we’ll find my boys. Oh you know, today is their birthdays and so they should be celebrating quite hard. Well one of them anyway.”

“Oooh, so how do we get there? You can throw me again!” Ike got hit over the head by Anya for that remark. 

“Our folks said that there was a boat we could use. Look there it is!” she pointed and her heart sank realising that it was fine for two people the size of Ike and Anya but with Dangil? It’d be a tight squeeze.

“Ah the little man can sit on my shoulder and we shall sing as we travel to the island I know many songs and I shall teach them to you! Baa Baa Black Sheep Have you any wool?! Like a diamond in the sky! Jack fell down and broke his crown and Jill came tumbling affffterrr!”

Anya looked back to the village and sighed. It was going to be a long journey.


*West blue Fyrestone – Sweet Water Island*

Dante looked at the ol saloon and limbered up. Vergil stared at the old wooden doors blankly

“Is this really necessary?” Vergil asked of his brother who was now doing push ups.

“Yep! It’s our birthday and no matter what you say, you’re coming with me to celebrate!” Dante exhaled sharply, “Besides you got all the money.”

“So I’m essentially a wallet for you. I’ll pass.” Vergil started to walk away

“Nononono, it’s not like that. Look you wanna be stronger right? The best swordsman you can be, didn’t some guy say that the greatest teacher was life. I’m sure you’ll learn something of value in here. Some moral or code or something.”

Vergil looked at Dante then at the bar. “No, I’m still not going. I have little use for money, take it. You can pass on any knowledge you learn to me. I shall wait out here and meditate until you are done,” Vergil said and leaned on a pole and closed his eyes.

“Gaah, you’re no fun.” He looked at the money in his hands and shrugged. “Well waste not blah blah blah, I’m getting wasted!” he charged into the bar. Vergil remained outside as he heard laughter and yelling from his brother inside.

“Idiot.” 


*Inside the bar.*

Dante was slamming down the cash as he slammed down the shots. “Fuck yeah! Ok so who’s the prettiest gal here?”

He looked around whilst standing on the bar, “Wow! I think you’ll all agree that the lovely red head over there is by a country mile!” There was a cheer from the bar, “Barkeep! Some champagne!”

He acrobatically hopped down from the bar with the bottle and stood next to Heather. “Milady, ‘tis no fun to drink alone would you care to join me for a grand birthday bash?” he said flashing his smile and bowing dramatically in front of her.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 23, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Just as the marine was about to pull the trigger, his hand was crushed by a swift strike. He fell to his knees and let out cry as he gripped his hand in agony. Hey! I thought you wanted me to take care of them?
> 
> Indeed, but if you take too long, more will show up.
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​

[Leaving & Loving]​
Another batch of marines could be heard further up town, and from the sound of it, not a small amount either.

"Well, it was fun, but I do believe that we should scarce as soon as humanly possible, don't you think~" Mari said sweetly, already halfway back to the ship.
The wooden boardwalk creaked under her feet as she ran across it, closely followed by the sword woman. "Men and women!" She shouted out as soon as she had planted her arms to the rack up on the helm. "It is time for us to set sail! Scurry your lazy asses to your places! Take back the boardwalk and release the ropes!" Her fists white from holding onto the rack in excitement.

Turning to Sarasa, she patter her back, looking back at the marines with a glee. "Now that's how you say goodbye!" she joked, waving goodbye  to the marines. "Until next time darlings~"​​


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *
> "That would be the most prudent route, try not to die while proceeding with your fight." "Uhh thanks...." "You are most welcome."
> 
> GT tried to run to the bar where he had saw his captain and Zane fighting but an elderly man with strange hair came in front of him. "Sir I need you to move out of the way I need to assist someone." The old man started crying, oh please I need your help "My daughter was hit by a stray bullet. She's going to die any second now." GT's head turned to the old man. "That's strange, by the tone of your voice it's obvious that you are intentionally rasping it.  To sound older then you are. "
> ...



*Loguetown~ The Brawl
Blitz Ziegler​*
“What an ugly machine you are…” A voice muttered. GT turned around rather quickly, but to this surprise, no one was there. That’s when he decided to look up. Coming down on him with his fingers pointed downward was Ensign Blitz Ziegler. GT’s robotic reflexes came in handy in this situation. He moved out of the way quickly enough that Blitz’s hand only hit the ground. The pavement exploded from the pure force of the attack. Rubble flew through the air in pieces, hitting GT. Blitz stood up and used the same hand he attacked GT with to push his glasses up on his face. He then glared at GT, “I prefer to not use my hands, but for you I’ll make an exception…” His face then suddenly got red, “For touching my beautiful hair, the punishment is DEATH!” He roared, balling up his fists. GT merely looked at the marine with the best confused expression his face could convey. He had no idea what this crazy bastard was talking about, but he had to take care of him, so he could reach the captain. “Get out of my way.” He warned.

A tic appeared on Blitz’s face, “You harm my hair and now you try to order me around? I’ll rip you limb from limb, robot!” He shouted, before throwing himself at GT. As Blitz ran forward, GT simply raised his arm and caught Bltiz with it. He then proceeded to slam the marine into the ground, creating a huge crater. The attack was powerful enough to make Blitz cough up some blood. Blitz looked up to see GT holding him in place, pinned to the ground. “Give up. Fighting is futile.” He explained to Blitz. There was no way he could win this battle. Unlike the previous marine who he’d fought, he seemed to lack Devil Fruit powers… Blitz smirked though, it was full of that smug supremacy he usually had on his face. He then licked some of the blood off his chin. “I can’t wait to see if you can bleed.” He told GT. GT looked at him with the same confused robotic face again.

 “I don’t understand.”

*“Trap of Venus!” *Blitz shouted. The ground underneath the two started to shake. GT hopped off Blitz. “What did you do?” GT asked. Suddenly, the ground underneath Blitz exploded and a giant plant emerged. It had huge teeth, biting at GT who was now caught in its gaping mouth. It was a Venus flytrap, but larger then the normal plant. Blitz was now on his feet, mockingly clapping at GT. “I thought fighting was futile?” He said, grinning from ear to ear. His little trick had worked. The Trap of Venus was the perfect trap; he just had to get his enemy in the right position. If that meant that he had to bleed a little, fine then. Now that it was complete, he had the advantage.  GT’s mechanical body seemed to groan as the Flytrap’s teeth sunk in even farther. 

“Make him bleed!” Blitz exclaimed cheerfully.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Loguetown~ The Brawl
> Blitz Ziegler​*
> ?What an ugly machine you are?? A voice muttered. GT turned around rather quickly, but to this surprise, no one was there. That?s when he decided to look up. Coming down on him with his fingers pointed downward was Ensign Blitz Ziegler. GT?s robotic reflexes came in handy in this situation. He moved out of the way quickly enough that Blitz?s hand only hit the ground. The pavement exploded from the pure force of the attack. Rubble flew through the air in pieces, hitting GT. Blitz stood up and used the same hand he attacked GT with to push his glasses up on his face. He then glared at GT, ?I prefer to not use my hands, but for you I?ll make an exception?? His face then suddenly got red, ?For touching my beautiful hair, the punishment is DEATH!? He roared, balling up his fists. GT merely looked at the marine with the best confused expression his face could convey. He had no idea what this crazy bastard was talking about, but he had to take care of him, so he could reach the captain. ?Get out of my way.? He warned.
> 
> ...


*The Venus flytrap started to close in on him, sinking it's teeth in and digesting him with it's acids. GT's armor started to corrode 
 "The digestive acids of the Venus fly trap are burning through my armor... if I don't act quickly....this could.....be...i...t"

 Gootech started to black out, then he heard the voice of his new captain. "You're not gonna stop here are you ? Kick his ass !" "But my death is imminent, the damages I've received from the previous opponent combined with the acid of this opponent they are piling upon each other." "I guess  I was wrong about you." "Wait no." He saw a vision of his captain surrounded by the silhouettes of others. "Let's go there ain't nothing left for us here" GT held his hand out as his captain walked away.

In realtime GT was passed out still being eaten by the venus fly trap, yet it seemed to take several minutes for it corrode the armor and bite through. "This is taking forever, but now that I see you can bleed let's see if we can speed up the process " He pulled out one of his Chakarams  and walked toward GT. "Beheading is quite the beautiful death don't you thing ? Your boring colors will be draped in a beautiful crimson coat. To bad you won't be alive to see how good it will look on you !" He swung at GT's head but GT caught it mid stride. 

"What !?" "You got greedy, you should have never gotten this close. If you had waited then your Plant would have done all of the work. This is your end" "Damn you, you ugly fucking  automaton !" GT began punching Blitz's body rapidly. 

"ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORAAAAA !" 

He sent Blitz flying in the same bar  he'd punched Ziggy was into. He was still stuck in the plant at the time he was punching him so the power of it was reduced, but it still manged to hurt Blitz. GT ripped the plant apart and stumbled out of it."Now I must find my captain." He held his side, his armor was hurt and his back was bleeding but he'd live.  *


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *The Venus flytrap started to close in on him, sinking it's teeth in and digesting him with it's acids. GT's armor started to corrode
> "The digestive acids of the Venus fly trap are burning through my armor... if I don't act quickly....this could.....be...i...t"
> 
> Gootech started to black out, then he heard the voice of his new captain. "You're not gonna stop here are you ? Kick his ass !" "But my death is imminent, the damages I've received from the previous opponent combined with the acid of this opponent they are piling upon each other." "I guess  I was wrong about you." "Wait no." He saw a vision of his captain surrounded by the silhouettes of others. "Let's go there ain't nothing left for us here" GT held his hand out as his captain walked away.
> ...



*Loguetown~ The Brawl
Blitz Ziegler​*
Ziegler cursed as he stood up. He was still dizzy from the attack, but he'd lived. A few broken ribs and a cut lip didn't really bother him, he'd taken worst beatings when he first joined the marines. Strangely, he felt as if he should've been hurt worse. Rubbing his butt, he looked over his shoulder and his jaw dropped. There laying on the ground was a beat up marine, his body bruised and flattened. "Oh my gosh!" Blitz exclaimed, his voice high-pitched from fright. He hadn't mean to land and crush this marine... Did he really weight that much? Blitz facepalmed, "that's stupid. I mean look at your body." He told himself, before clenching his fist. "This is that damn robot's fault!" He cursed angrily. Blitz took a step forward, he was about to pursue him, not bothered by his broken ribs, but he looked at the badly beaten up marine. Sighing, he turned back to the marine. "I should probably help him."

Blitz crouched and scooped the marine up in his arm. Blitz smirked, "His clothes are quiet fashionable, actually." As he walked out of the bar with the marine, he looked in the direction that robot had ran off too. 

"I promise that I'll get revenge on you, wretched machine. I shall introduce you to the pain of a thousand hells and the thorns of Absolute Justice. Then I'll give you that coat of red." He monologued heroically. There however was the chance that he'd never run into the robot again. There were a lot of pirates on the sea to catch, but then again, not many robots. It also helped that in their battle, when the Venus Flytrap snagged him up and GT destroyed it, the plant released a spore. All of his creations did when destroyed. The spore was a tracking spore, one that when the time came, would lead him straight to GT.

With this in thought, Blitz happily spinned away, forgetting that he had an injured comrade, whoever he was, in his arms. "Oh yes, my revenge will be beautiful~"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Interlude: Unexpected Cargo_​
Kent watched with a rather confused expression as some random blonde girl stumbled up from the inside of his ship and started babbling at them.

?I'm sorry. I d-didn't mean t-to be in your ship, I...I was l-looking to talk t-to someone about a n-navigator position.? She stammered, rushing forward with her hand out. ?I'm B-bridget...? Her shoe hit something in front of her and she crashed to the decking at Kent's feet.

"Hey what do ya say? I think we found a new member" Ral said after she had finished. "You know how to steer this thing?" He asked.

Bridget, still on the deck, nodded in response.

"I have no problem then..." Ral said with a yawn, walking over to the mast and sitting down against it. "I'm taking a nap, anything you have questions about that guy will answer," he finished, motioning vaguely towards Kent. 

"Yep yep yep," Kent said, grabbing Bridget's hand and hauling her to her feet. "Upsie daisy!" He grinned and lead her over to the wheel, taking a drag on his cigarette. "Introductions...I'm Kent Altira, unanimously elected captain of this little outfit. That right there," he said, pointing at Ral, "Is my first mate, Tiger D. Ral. And since neither of us can steer this thing, we have officially recruited you, Bridget, to do that for us." He took another drag. "Next order of buisness. We are the Firecracker Pirates, and we have one goal - the be the awesomest group of pirates to ever sail the four blues, the Grand Line, or the New World. We will fight the strong, and let the weak...do whatever the weak do I guess. Read? Play scrabble?" He shrugged. "We shall rain awesomness from the heavens like...rain, or maybe some kind of hail. Does hail rain from the heavens?"

"I, uh-"

"Doesn't matter!" Kent shouted, waving his hand around. "The meta-thingy is there somewhere. You guys get what we're saying. Now then...to adventure!" He grinned and turned to face Bridget. "You can take us to adventure, right?"

*Rufio*
_Wingman_​
Rufio honestly felt bad for the kid. It was obvious he had never gotten over his "girls have cooties" phase (a phase Rufio had triumphantly slaughtered at age three-and-a-half) and was having a lot of difficulty talking to the cute blonde with the cowboy hat.

"What?.... oh that little move." The kid said, trying to sound relaxed but failing horribly. "Yeah sure, I do things like that all the time. A shame you didn't get to see me at full power, I had to hold back so that innocent people wouldn't get caught in the cross fire....You know." He continued, crossing his hands over his chest for some odd reason. Rufio wasn't quite sure of the logic behind that particular posture, and he wouldn't be surprised if the kid wasn't either.

"You know uh...Ahem." As his voice croaked, he cleared it quickly. "Maybe I could show you sometime what else I'm capable of." 

_Oh my god, was that supposed to be some kind of flirting thing?_ Rufio thought to himself. _This kid is most definitely a virgin. It's a shame, a crying shame, that people like him still exist in this world._

At that moment, Rufio felt a light tap on his shoulder. Her turned his head over to see a tiny version of him, dressed in a white cloak with tiny wings. "Rufio," little Angel-Rufio said to him, "You must help this poor boy. It's obvious he needs your expert guidance on the path to getting laid."

"Good point, little me," Rufio mumbled to himself.

"Bah!" Came a voice from Rufio's other shoulder. Rufio turned to see a little red version of him, complete with horns and a pitchfork. "This kid's an amateur Rufio, he doesn't your help. Quick, while he's making an idiot of himself, swoop in and steal the girl!"

"That's another good point," Rufio mumbled.

"No, don't!" Angel-Rufio cried. "Think of the joy you'll get from helping him get laid for the first time!"

"Titties!" Countered Devil-Rufio.

"I concede that point to the little red me," Rufio said. 

"Rufio!" Cried Angel-Rufio. "This is your chance to prove yourself the perfect wingman!"

"Hm?"

"Think of it! If you can hook that guy up with that girl, you'd be the ultimate wingman! Wingmen across the blues would sing songs of your skill and bravery!"

"Titties!"

"Sorry, little red me," Rufio said, struggling to his feet, "But this is my chance to go down in history."

He stood, stretching his arms out, and slung his nodachi over his shoulder. "Hm? Oh, thanks for the save, _Captain,_" he said, slinging an arm over the kid's shoulder. "Yeah," he said, looking over at Annie, "This is kiddie pool stuff for someone like Captain. That...wind-thingy he does, does it all the time, except normally it's bigger and ya'know...sexier." He nodded earnestly. "He's saved my skin so many times with that thing, he practically owns it by now! Isn't that right, Captain!" He said, ruffling the kid's hair.

*Kaya*
_Loguetown Brawl Part III_​
For a moment, Kaya couldn't be happier. She had hit the fishman again, and this time her blows seemed to be having the intended effect - his left hand went numb.

And then he bit her.

Kaya screamed in pain, pounding at the fishman, but her concentration was shot to hell and she couldn't manipulate any yin or yang energy. Without it, he blows were nothing more than skinny little fists, and did nothing to faze the massive fishman. She kicked at his chest, blood dripping down her torso, and continued to pound away at him, hoping for something, anything, to break his concentration for even a moment.


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 23, 2011)

*Hisame and The Eternal Flame Pirates *
Loguetown​
Blood. So much blood. 

The taste. The taste was so delicious. 

Hisame could feel it; the true beast within... The shark was swimming to the surface...

Dropping his sword, and just grabbing and pinning her down to the ground with his only working hand, Hisame was beginning to feed. The girls screams, her punches, her kicks, didn't even faze him. He released his jaw from her shoulder, and stared into her eyes with his own. His eyes seemed to change. In an instant they were a pitch black and almost looked animalistic. Before him laid his meal, before him laid a.... human? 

"Agh! Nooo!" Quickly he jumped off her, his eyes seeming to revert back to normal. He picked up his sword and began to run. Once he reached the ledge he looked back to the marine woman. She was trying to raise herself off the ground, but was having much difficulty. They both then locked eyes, and then Hisame turned his head. "I'm sorry..." He muttered before jumping off the roof. He landed on the ground with a thud, and began to run towards the direction of his new captain. Hisame wanted to get away from Loguetown, and fast.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Coughing up seawater and drying his eyes with his fingers, he got a look at the two people in from if him. One was a cute, Arhey would deny that thought, redheaded young girl, the other a emo kid with spiky hair and melancholy look on his face.
> 
> "Who the fuck are you two?" he said with a snarl, stroking his hands through his hair to get it away from his face. He knew it was a rude way of asking their names, but right now, he was in a pretty bad mood, all things considering. Without any fear, he cupped the girls face, moving his own close to it. "You are way too young to to be out here." he said, releasing her face and sitting down again. "And you are emo." he added to the boy. "So where is the food, I am starving' my ass off!"



Rose laughed hysterically and pointed at Van. "He called you an Emu. Ha that's soooooo funny."   She paused and looked around quizzically. "An Emu's a bird right?" She shrugged and began rummaging through Van's stuff, again without asking. Her face brightened as she came up with three shiny green apples. She took a humongous bite out of one and tossed another at the guy who she thought was an angel, but was really just some grumpy guy who looked like he was getting over a particularly rough hangover. 

"So what's your story buddy?" she asked him. "Were you like up in the clouds or something?"  

Visions of flying airships and pirates with metal wings danced through her head. She hoped this guy had an interesting story to tell.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> A spew of rapid fire curses could be heard as Garrick flew through the storefront window of a women's boutique. The entire structure shuddered as Garrick smashed headfirst through a nearby wall, right up to the neck. He caught sight of a woman in mid dress. Apparently it was a changing room. The woman screamed and covered herself up in the speed of an eye blink. Garrick continued cursing under his breath and merely stared blankly at her.
> 
> "Get out you pervert!" she hollered.
> *
> ...



Ritoru raised his trusty fists as the two slabs of building shoot towards him. He punches one out of the air, forcing himself back a bit, but recovering just in time to take out the next one as well.

The blue haired pirate then noticed the shadow looming over him. He looks up and sees Garrick shooting right towards him. He lifts his arms up to block but the attack is too powerful, it forces him into the ground, creating a large crater.

Garrick lifted the pirate up by his throat, "Just another no named punk after all..."

Ritoru shot a bloody grin, "You may not know my name now...*But one day the world will tell the great tales of Pirate King Ritoru D. Kyojin!"*

He cocks his fist back, focusing all of his energy into his right hand, *"FIST OF ELBAF!"* he roars as he rockets his fist into Garrick's gut. 

The marine is forced to release his grip and goes crashing back, but quickly slams his massive hands into the ground to halt his fall. Garrick then dives forward, but Ritoru meets him in a grabble. The giant man pushes down on the Elbaf native, but he meets his force in return.

Ritoru peaks out and notices his two crew mates have finished their bouts, "Looks like we're ready to go," he returns his look to Garrick, "It's been fun gorilla man! But I can't let my adventure get held up any longer!"

He pulls back, uses Garrick's downward force to assist him in spinning the monstrous marine around by his hands. After a few circles he releases Garrick, sending him shooting off into the distance, "Lets fight again someday!" he shouts before hearing a loud crash.

"Looks like we made it through our first battle boys! I can't wait to see what the other islands have in store for us! Lets head back to my ship!" he yells, shooting off into the distance, GT and Hisame behind him.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose laughed hysterically and pointed at Van. "He called you an Emu. Ha that's soooooo funny."   She paused and looked around quizzically. "An Emu's a bird right?" She shrugged and began rummaging through Van's stuff, again without asking. Her face brightened as she came up with three shiny green apples. She took a humongous bite out of one and tossed another at the guy who she thought was an angel, but was really just some grumpy guy who looked like he was getting over a particularly rough hangover.
> 
> "So what's your story buddy?" she asked him. "Were you like up in the clouds or something?"
> 
> Visions of flying airships and pirates with metal wings danced through her head. She hoped this guy had an interesting story to tell.




Archey raised his eyebrows in astonishment. _"Is thing girl for real?"_ he thought to himself. But thinking back to all the weird and wonderful personalities he had encountered in his travels, he concluded that this girl was not really that bad.
His eyes wandered  a bit, glancing at the other guy, before returning his gaze on the crazy gal.

"Well!" he begun, cracking his fingers and taking a bit of the apple Rose had given him. "Before I begin, I would like to say that no matter how awesome this story is, I am far more awesome, and I will not be accountable for any harm done to you because of this awesomeness." Then he started from the beginning...


Eariler that day ~

A worn out, battle worn jolly. A pathetic excuse for a boat, let alone a ship. On it, a worn out, battle worn guy. A pathetic exude for a male specimen, let alone a man. Archey Madma is his name, and he is a pirate. A wild, arrogant, loud pirate with a love for sexy women, home-brewed rum and weapons. Especially cannons. Big cannons. Huge cannons. Cannons of Overkill...you get the point. 

Just as the jolly touched the stonework at the wharf, it cracked down the middle, sinking down in less then ten seconds flat. Archey had already leaped onto the safety of the ground, walking towards the first, worn down bar he could find.

"Five glasses of your best ale barkeep!" he bellowed out the second he was inside. With a thump, he threw himself onto a stool, back against the counter and hands stretched out on both sides. With a cheesy smile, he spanked a passing girl on her ass.

"Now then! Any pirate crews recruiting lately?" Everything went quiet, the sound of a dropped tankard somewhere deeper in the bar. "What? Cat got yer tongues?" he said, just as loud, despite being the only source of sound around. 
Then he noticed the presence of somebody standing over him. Turning around, he witnessed a large character, maybe seven foot tall with a ginormous axe  over his shoulder, holding it with one hand.

*"You are not welcomed here puny pirate."* the larger man said in a rumbling voice. *"This is a marine based bar, and pirate thrash talk will not be tolerated here!"* Pushing Archey off the chair. "Bad move buddy." Archey said, not paying attention to what the larger man had just reviled. And the fact that it was a marine bar was not really hidden either. The name of the bar was _"Absolute Justice & Ale"_ and the walls and decorations was in the typical white and marine blue.

*"I told you we don't want your kind here, filth!" *the big marine said, pushing him again. "And I said bad move buddy." Archey said, now raising his voice.

*"Last chance filth! If you don't get your ass out of here,  I will strip your flesh, carve my name into your chest, eat your liver and then kill you slowly with a knife!*" His hands where now slowly listing his axe, showing Archey that he was serious.

"So what'cha sayin' is that unless I get my ass out a here, you strip my flesh, carve your name into my chest, eat my liver and then kill my slowly with a spork?"

*"No, I will strip your flesh, carve my name into your chest, eat your liver and then kill you slowly with a KNIFE!"* A broad-shouldered man with many scars upon his face and a thick brown beards, concealing his facial features. However, even with the beard, it was clear that he was deadly angry at the man in front of him.* "NOT A SPOON, NOT A DAMN FORK, AND WHAT THE HELL IS A SPORK!?"*

As the broad man lifted up his enormous axe to strike the other man down, the other man smiled and said in a merry tone: "Oh, a spork is a combination between a fork and a spoo-" 

*BANG!*

The axe nearly missed the man as he sidestepped the axe. A sly grin inched across his face. "Oh, you want to fight? Why didn't you say so? Shintai Shintai no Arm strengthen!" His arm suddenly bulged up, as if he had achieved years of training in a moment. *"KNOCKOUT!"* he yelled, hitting the larger man in the stomach, sending him through the wall of the bar and out onto the streets. With a peak out the new made hole, he concluded that the man was knocked out cold, and turned to face the larger man's posy.

"So, still won't let me stay?" he said, grinning wide. 

The crowd around him didn't respond, but begun whispering to each other. He overheard something about poor guy, and rest in piece. Little did he know that they were not talking about the man he knocked out, but himself. He felt something take hold of the back of his jacket, and before you know it, he is up in the sky, looking down at the raging waves below. "Figures.."

Now ~

"And that's about it. But I am getting tired, wake me up when we get close to a place for supplies." he said, laying down and drifting into sleep right away.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 24, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

?I...what...who...how...?  Bridget couldn't get a word in.  She knew she wasn't assertive and trying to push herself now probably wasn't a good idea.  Bridget just realized they were no longer in port and an easy getaway wasn't in the cards anymore.  ?Can't steer??  she frowned down at the helm before her.

?Adventure??  She couldn't fathom the word at the moment.  The thought of actually steering the ship, right at that moment was causing a slight tremor.  'I've never actually done this.  They wouldn't let me on without experience.  I need time to train.' She looked up opening her mouth and saw the unwavering confidence that the man had and couldn't bring herself to confess.

?I-I can d-do it.? Bridget stuttered, reaching down for her books and maps.  Pulling out a book she made a quick study, then began pouring over the map.  ?You w-want an advent-ture.? her finger moved around the paper, starting at where they were leaving from and moving to the different possibilities.  ?O-okay...?  She then began to set their course.  Her stomach was in knots and the only way to keep the tremor from her hands was to actually keep them moving.  

A smile crept onto her face as the ship quickly reacted to her movements.  For once, a bit of confidence surfaced.



*Loguetown

Unnamed Pirates...

Adora...*

The steam in the kitchen made it difficult to even see, the heat caused one to begin sweating upon entering the room, and the smell.  Part of you wanted to inhale deeply, lick your lips, and beg for a taste.  The other part would make even the strongest stomachs turn over and want to leave the body it helped feed.  

Loud grunts came for the man that was hunched over the stove he was using.  Sometimes he would mumbled but he continued to shift, add things, take things out, groan again before repeating the process.  ?This is crazy.?  He was once heard grumbling before a splash and another grunt.

On the other side of the kitchen worked the woman.  She used her arm to wipe away the sweat that had begun to bead along her forehead.  'Time is running out...' Adora thinks to herself as her hands flickered around the pots and pans.

?I'll give you one more chance to back out!?  The Captain called over his shoulder.  ?It seems something reeks and you don't want to lose that fancy smancy place of yours do you??

?No way I'm backing out now!?  Adora growled, she had to admit that she had considered the thought for a moment but there was no way she was going to allow that man to win.

Suddenly the door swung open.  They heard a deep inhale of breath that ended in a retching cough.  ?You have fifteen minutes left.?  The owner squeaked out before rushing out the kitchen.  The noise picked up and both cooks rushed to finish their work.



*West Blue...

The Overkills...

Heather...*

The red head had noticed the man in the red jacket when he came in, of course who hadn't, he let everyone know he had arrived with his boisterous attitude.  What really caught Heather's eye was the handful of Beli he kept waving around.  'He must have a bundle more if he is flashing it like that.' A seductive smile lit her lips.

It wasn't but a moment later that he was walking toward her holding a bottle of some of the best champagne that establishment sold.  Heather's smile widened as she nodded at him.  ?Why wouldn't I want to help such a man celebrate such a momentous occasion.  After all, you only have a birthday once a year.?  She stepped closer to him and let her hand move up his chest before taking the two glasses that waitress brought, something that the man had left on the counter.

?Let me pour that for you.?  Heather took the bottle and poured the bubbling liquid into each glass.  She handed him his glass then took her own before gently pushing him down in a chair.  ?In my family we were always spoiled on our birthday.  Told we could do and have anything we wanted.  We didn't have to lift a finger.?  She then tipped tapped her glass against his in a silent toast and let the liquid slip down her throat.

?My name is Heather and what do they call you Birthday Boy?  Hm??  Heather smiled at him and then slid onto his lap before taking another sip, letting her free hand run up his chest.  Her eyes made promises that only she knew if she intended to keep them.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 24, 2011)

*Kaizer and Thomas strike back-*



InfIchi said:


> Thomas looked over the man before him and shook his head. "Look, I'm no fan of people trying to kill me. But if we do this, if we essentially destroy three marine ships, there ain't no coming back. We've cemented our claws into the world of piracy. Right now, We can claim the idiot forced us to do it. But this is going a little extreme isn't it? I do this and i can never go back to boxing again." Thomas adjusted his tie and let out a sigh. "But i guess a promise is a promise. I've become part of this crew and i suppose i have to help it... If the captain orders."
> 
> Akuma stood at the helm, eyes obviously glossing over what was happening. His focus remained on the island that they would need to reach. "That's it." Thomas throws a punch to Akuma's chin and knocks him to the ground, then quickly takes his sword and jabs it between the pegs of the helm to keep it traveling straight. "Nnngh... You bast-" BLAM! Thomas hits Akuma again, knocking him unconscious. "If you can, sew his wounds shut. Bandage them up and toss his ass in the cabin."
> 
> Thomas waited for Kaizer to finish patching what he could of Akuma's wounds and headed to the back of the ship. There they found the harpoon gun waiting for use. "Alright, so we harpoon one of the ships and steer it into the other two right?" Thomas sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Alright, let me see what we can do here...." The first mate looked over the gun a bit, examining the rope and nodded. "Right, it's rope with metal cable inside, it should be good enough to do what we need. Let's do this, get ready."



"Ah, wait..." Kaizer blinks for a bit as he comes to a realization. "We've never formally introduced ourselves-" Kaizer was about to introduce himself when Thomas put his hand to his mouth. "Look, We can worry about that later. For now, i need you to aim this thing for me got it?" Thomas comments, pointing at the harpoon gun. "Make sure you pierce the hull or jab this thing in the keel. we want full control over their ship got it?" Kaizer nodded. "Right shouldn't be too hard." 

Thomas nodded. "That's good. I'll make a good distraction for you." Thomas could see the marines standing over the edge signing the signal for the others to get up. "Because they already noticed we plan to attack." With that, Thomas leaped from the back of the Nonki onto the marine ship. "Oi! I'm right here you bastards!!!" He shouts, holding up both arms in a boxing pose. "Shit... My right arm is killing me..."  

"We saw what you did on the other ship pirate! We wont be fool enough to let you get in-" The marine was cut off as Thomas dashed into him and delivered a shoulder check to his gut. "Guh...." The marine coughs out, dropping to the deck. "I'm a professional boxer you fool. And you marines keep your ship nice and snow free. I can move as freely as i please here."

As Thomas fought with the marines, gaining the attention of the other two ships, Kaizer took aim with the harpoon gun. "Alright, I just need too-" BLAM BLAM BLAM! "Everyone! Concentrate fire on the pirate ship! Prevent them from sinking our own damn it! The fool is just a distraction we can't afford!" Out of instinct, Kaizer threw a knife he happened to have on hand at one of the marines firing at him, taking out his shoulder. "FIRE I SAID!!!"

The rest of the marines start firing, with all his might Kaizer finished his aiming and fired the harpoon gun, quickly rushing off to the helm in order to initiate the plan. Thomas however was not having as much fun. "THAT THE BEST YOU GOT!?" He shouts, his right arm hanging loosely at his side. "Damn it..." Thomas could feel the wounds he'd suffered, he had already wrapped up the ones from hours before but now he had a sword slash on his right shoulder, preventing him from raising his arm. 

On the deck however, fifteen marines laid knocked out. "Come on! I can take on all of you bastards!" The marine in charge of the ship quickly rushes out to look at the other two. "OI! YOU BASTARDS!!! WE NEED HELP HERE!!!" He screams, however the other two focus fire on the pirate ship. "Tch... bastard-" As he finishes his sentence the ship rocks to the right, knocking over anyone who didn't expect the ship to move, however Thomas managed to get his balance. "That's my Que folks." 

Thomas turns tail and leaps back onto the Nonki as the marines fire at him in the air, hitting his left leg and causing him to crash onto the deck and roll towards the helm. "Nnngh... damn it..." Thomas slowly stands up. "They only grazed my shin, that's good." Kaizer turned to look at him. "It's not turning fast enough!" He shouts Thomas sighs and rushes over to the helm and helps Kaizer turn the wheel as hard as the two could turn it.* "COME ON!!!" *

The marine ship suddenly quickly turns in front of the other two. The sound of wood crushing could be heard as the three ships collide into one another. The first ship ripping through the starboard side of the ship. The bow of the towed ship piercing the hull of the second ship and causing all three to become dead in the water. "Oi! Butler, go release the harpoons rope, so we can come up behind these guys!" Kaizer nods, running off to release the rope.

"OI YOU BASTARD WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!" One of the commanders shouts. "What was i thinking!? My ship was pulled to the right without my command! It was not anyone on my ship!" "You're just a pirate lover aren't you!" As two of the commanding officers shout, Kaizer and Thomas sail behind the ships and throw the ropes on their rudders. "YOU IDIOTS!!!" The third commander screams. "OPEN FIRE ON THE PIRATES! FIRE ALL CANNONS THAT REMAIN! FIRE ALL RIFLES! ANYONE WHO DOESN'T FIRE THEIR RIFLE CAN CONSIDER THEMSELVES COURT MARSHALED!" 

ALL of the marines begin to fire their rifles in unison, however the Nonki had caught a strong wind as they sailed off into the night, vanishing in the thick snow of the evening. "YOU ALL LET THEM GET AWAY!!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Archey raised his eyebrows in astonishment. _"Is thing girl for real?"_ he thought to himself. But thinking back to all the weird and wonderful personalities he had encountered in his travels, he concluded that this girl was not really that bad.
> His eyes wandered  a bit, glancing at the other guy, before returning his gaze on the crazy gal.
> 
> "Well!" he begun, cracking his fingers and taking a bit of the apple Rose had given him. "Before I begin, I would like to say that no matter how awesome this story is, I am far more awesome, and I will not be accountable for any harm done to you because of this awesomeness." Then he started from the beginning...
> ...



Van was eating the remaining apple, considering that those two people he just met minutes ago were already enjoying the width of his boat he couldn?t just kick them out. hearing at the story of the flying dude, he started to laugh as crazy" So you got sent flying towards here!? that sounded....kinda lame ya know! to think someone could get in troubles like that " he said while laughing out loud to the point his stomach was hurting." seriously people like you two can?t be found everyday"  he said stopping his chuckle and then taking a deep breath.

" well not that I blame you, after all there aren?t much awesome, cool, manly, intelligent and handsome people like me that are so near to Oda,  i could even be seen as a Demi-god you know? "he boasted about himself as if he hadn?t done it enough times yet" Anyway, i think we should hurry up? I think the next island is Loguetown but I?m not sure at all... "


----------



## Noitora (Dec 25, 2011)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Crescent Point Institution 

Pazzo D. Morte​*









​
The black haired pirate Captain continued in the shadow of the facility. He could hear Kindal down the hall holding off the jailors. He was strong, but these guys were not complete pushovers. He would not be alone for long however, the patients had begun to pour out of their cells as Pazzo released them, all charging down the hallways towards the jailors in an attempt to get some vengeance. They were essential to completing this plot here in East Blue so hopefully Kindal would not cut through them as well but knowing the blonde swordsman he would have no mercy for any who came into his path. On his end he ran into a bit of trouble as well. Not all the patients had a blood vengeance on the jailors, some wanted anyone?s blood. As he freed one of the cells a crazed man foaming at the mouth launched himself the interior and threw his body towards the black coated pirate. Before he could reach Pazzo a bullet found itself in his torso which sent him flying back into the cell. The Ravenbeard Captain snorted and smirked darkly.
*?Don?t get overexcited now, Gwhwhwhwaaa.? *He continued further into the structure, still unaware he was being watched by a mushi camera. 

A long stairs lowering into darkness lead Pazzo to his final destination on his God forsaken facility. A huge door sat in his path, solid metal and as thick as a giant. Above the doorway a name was scribed to warn the rest of who was held within. Lupe Falla, it said. Pazzo grinned happily at the sight. It was better than he could have imagined, without a doubt this was the type of man who would help bring his dream into a reality. The door was held shut by a several locks. The ones he could shoot off he did but a couple took a little more care and consideration. Thick toxic liquid formed on the end of his finger as he pushed the substance into the locks. It could form the shape of the lock and was thick and heavy enough to twist the metal to unlock. After doing this several times all the locks dropped the floor and the door cracked open. There was silence from within. Pazzo edge forward with his pistol in his hand and his eyes attentively watching for any sudden movements. While he was certain he could get this man onboard he was still a crazy bastard and could possibly leap at whoever opened the door. As he pushed the door open completely he saw he had nothing to worry about. Lupe Falla knelt in the centre of the room, gagged and chained to the wall however a large grin sat on his lips. This was the man for sure.

*?Lupe Falla.?* The Captain said as he made his way over to the bound man and pulled off the gag. The sounds of more jailors outside meant he had little time to make a lengthy introduction. He kept the man chained for now.
*?I?m Pazzo D. Morte, Ravenbeard. I?m going to be the next Pirate King! Rule the sea and crush all those that object!? *He leant down towards Lupes face, his eyes burning with murderous passion and dedication. His grin sat wide on his face as he was completely unwavering in this dream.
*?Be my Nakama!?* Before the crazed man of infamy could answer jailors poured down the stairs and readied their weapons.
?He?s freeing Lupe!?
?Kill them both, quickly!? Along with various other shouts filled the cell. With a flick of his wrist Pazzo shot the chains that held Lupe to the wall and released him from his containment. By the looks of it Pazzo was giving the man he wanted to join him a chance to get a little wild and work out the kinks of being in a cell for so long. The poison the Captain controlled began to form around his hands as he gazed towards the beast of a man.
*?What do ya say??*

*Upstairs?*
Where Kindal battled the jailors who were also wrestling with the escaping prisoners a certain man had gotten tired of watching. The Chief Jailor, Ishamael al?Voldermor, slowly walked down from his office towards the cell area. He wore an expression on annoyance that his home had been intruded upon but by his relaxed walk he was not concerned by the intruders. The jailors he passed quickly saluted up to his tall stature and began to pull back as not to be caught in his wrath.
_?Pirates? how clich?.? _The man mumbled to himself as he approached the blonde haired swordsman.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 25, 2011)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Beginning of Arc I]​
Wind rushing through her hair, her ship swaying under her feet and a smile plastered on her face. This was freedom.

Mari and her crew had been sailing for a good seventeen hours, when the outlooker yelled _"Land O'hoy!" _making another crew member yel_l "We have been sailing up coast the entire time, you dimwit!" _What the man tried to say, was that he could see a town. "Rockoshie Town." Mari said as they came closer. "There might be undercover marines, as we are still fairly close to Lougetown." Taking a look around, she pointed towards a large overhanging rock structure. "We can hide the ship there.." she turned to the deck, smiling. "My family! My nakama! Another adventure lies beyond!" A roar of joyful cheers reverberate through the ship, making Mari smile all the more brighter.

Fifteen minutes or so later, they arrive at the base of the cave, where four crew members, two on each side of the ship, stand ready to drop the anchor at Mari's signal. Another two minutes pass before Mari yells "Aye!", signaling the men to drop the anchors. With a loud splash, and a loud metallic rasping noice from the chains, the anchors fall.

Sarasa, now up at the helm, looks toward Mari. "So~" Mari said with a sugar sweet voice, turning to Sarasa with her hands close to each other in front of her. "Time to go!" Taking her hands, she leaps several feet onto a low platform close to the edge of the cave. When Sarasa collected herself from the big leap, she noticed that the hand she was holding was not smooth and cold as it had been seconds ago, but warm and furry. 

Mari was standing there in front of her, covered in bright white, glistening fur, her hands and feet sporing claws. Further up, her face now had more animalistic features, resembling a hybrid between a human and a feline. But the most striking, and far the most beautiful part of her, was a pair of angelic wings, spread out in all it's glory.

"Surprised?" Mari teased, grinning. Her right hand scratching the back of her neck. "I am a devil fruit user. And before we go any further, I want to ask if you will accept me for what I am, and let me be your mother, your sister, your friend and your captain~" Her childish grin showing her sharp fangs.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

*Crescent Point Instituion~ Ravenbeard Pirates
Lupe Falla​*
Lupe sat in the corner of his 'room', it was more like a cell, but the guards called it a room for some reason. His room did have one thing though. A small peek hole in the wall that Lupe could look out of, barely. When the night came, he could see what he longed for.; The Moon. Lupe would then howl, howl so loud that the other prisoners could hear him. Then they would howl, but for different reasons. They were all pained and mad souls. Some innocent, others monstrous, but no one deserved this kind of treatment. Many considered Lupe some kind of leader, since he was supposedly the most dangerous prisoner of Crescent Point. Lupe didn't really understand why, he had just killed his sister and taken out twenty policemen, before being apprehended. It didn't seem like a big thing to him. He was a simple guy after all he guessed, all he wanted was freedom.

Little did Lupe know that the freedom would come later that day, in the form a grinning man with the world on his head. Lupe was howling once again by nightfall. They couldn't keep a good wolf down, he knew that. Something was wrong, though. When he howled, there were no howls that followed. This immediately caught his interest. What could be going on down there? Suddenly, his door flew off the hinges and in walked a man with a huge grin and thick beard. *"Lupe Falla!" *The bearded-man announced happily. He went right over to Lupe and removed the gag from his mouth, the gag they had put on him to stop him from howling, but it had failed. *?I?m Pazzo D. Morte, Ravenbeard. I?m going to be the next Pirate King! Rule the sea and crush all those that object!?* Lupe muttered, "Pirate King?" Pazzo almost face palmed himself, Lupe had been inside the Asylum for so long and kept in solitary confinement, that he had no idea about the proceedings going on in the world.

Pazzo would have to fill him in later, for he heard the footsteps of an armada of guards rushing down the stairs. Quickly, he said,* "Be my nakama!"* Lupe again repeated his words, confused, *"Nakama?"* Pazzo shrugged, *"Now what do ya say*!?" He asked, just as guards rushed into the cell. It was quite a lot of them. Pazzo quickly shot Lupe's chains and rushed forward, hoping that Lupe would join him. However, to everyone's surprise, Lupe just sat there, with a dumbfounded expression on his face. He looked down at his hands, the same ones that killed his baby sister. 

"You... you offer me freedom?" Lupe asked, he wasn't clear about everything, but he wanted to make sure this guy was for real. *"Yes! Yes!" *Pazzo told Lupe as he battled the guards, being pressured by them. Even with his poison powers, there seemed to be a lot of them, which meant the escapees upstairs had been taken care of. His scheme relied on Lupe, so hopefully the man would come to his senses soon.

Lupe then stood up, "Freedom." He said that one word and then, Lupe moved so fast from his spot in the corner that Pazzo could barely see him. As he ran forward, the huge metal ball tied to his leg they had used, rip free from the wall. Lupe was like a wild dog off it's leash. Pazzo grinned as Lupe ripped through two men who had been getting in his way the entire time.* "Yes! Kill them all!"* Pazzo said, shooting two guards in the head and poison the others. He was careful not to poison Lupe. He had come here for him, he wouldn't kill him so quickly. Within in no time, the two strong men were finish slaughtering the guards. Pazzo smirked as Lupe stood by his side. Well to be fair, Lupe was on all fours and his tongue was out, panting heavily. This was exhilarating for the man. He hadn't been out of a cell for so long. He bounced up and bown like an excited dog. "Where to next!?" He asked Pazzo. Pazzo grinned and pointed upward. Back up the stairs. 

Pazzo and Lupe began to run up the stairs, leaving behind a trail of bloodied men and people who had been poisoned. One of the guards, still holding on to his last breathes, "Lupe... Falla... is out." He said, repeating into a Den Den Mushi, before passing out and closing his eyes finally.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 25, 2011)

*Gotta see about anotha' ship..., North Blue*

As the sun sunk in violence down on the other side of the sea the pirates rose up in cheering and shouts, shaking their ship with their celebration. The mail bird had just dropped the latest edition. The word was out. Gol D. Rogers was dead. 

"YEAAAHHH!!!"
"HOO-RAY!!" 
"THE MARINES ARE GOOD FOR SOMETHING AFTER ALL!!"

As the party raged on deck one blonde girl in a cowboy hat rested her arms on the rail of the ship's bow, silently watching the sunset. The ship's captain, in full coat and hat, made his way beside the girl. 

"Come on, girly! Why so glum?! Its a party." 
"I do beg your pardon, captain suh'. " she spoke politely in her Deep South Blue drawl. "But I jus' do not see the sense in hootin' and hollerin' over a man's death. Seems mighty disrespectful to be truly honest."

"That man was the one thing keeping the Big Boot pirates from owning these waters, girly! Now its only a matter of time before we take it all! Gwahahaha!" He guzzled his rum. "Come, have a drink with me! I insist!" 

"Well, suh, I still do not feel altogetha right toastin' another man's death but, because _you_ asked all personal-like..."

The blonde girl gave him a wink and pulled out a glass bottle of pure milk from a backpack on the deck to her right. The captain sweatdropped. 

"Not the milk again!" 
""Now now, Captain suh, you know I ain't no fan of th' hard stuff. I'm only joinin' in so as to not put a damper on ya'll spirits. Lemme celebrate in my own way." 

"Fine fine. TO THE HEAD OF GOL D. ROGER, better use to all sundered then it ever was attached!" Captain Big Boot raised his bottle.

"To your health and the health of all dem' fine men you command." The blonde responded curtly, a bit of annoyance showing in her green eyes. 

The two clashed their bottles together before drinking. The girl chugged the entire bottle of milk in one go, wiped her milk mustache away and burped deep and loud. 

"Wooo-whee! Boy I tell ya this is bout' as good as sunshine! I reckon if ya'll drunk ma' milk the way ya'll git the boozin' ya wouldn't need me to do the healin' round' here."

"Haha, then I swear we will never touch the white stuff! If we're not sick then you would leave us, wouldn't ya girly? And we can't have that... we're gonna need your help if we are to conquer the seas..."

The girl caught an uninviting tone during the 'we can't have that'. She threw the bottle out into the ocean and looked out at sea. 

"About that Captain.... I reckon I'mma be going my way on the next island, whether ya'll get sick again or not. I do appreciate ya'll lettin' this here country gal tag along, but I'll be needin' to go a different direction. It's been a pleasure, suh."

She didn't seem the least bit alarmed when she heard the gun cock and felt it pressed on the back of her head. She simply sighed. 

"No, girly. I'm afraid the pleasure will be all ours. I wish I can say I'm sorry for what happens next.. but who are we kidding? You should have never trusted a pirate."

At this she laughed and dipped her hat.

Oh, suh, who says I trusted ya? Funny ya'll should choose to do this right now cause' I'd say in about 5 seconds it will wear off. Must be an act of Oda."

The captain looked confused. "What will we-oooohhh?" Suddenly he began to swoon back-and-forth and turned green. He sunk to his knees and the gun hit the deck. The blonde turned back around and raised the brim of her hat.

"I knew what happened in your version of 'next'. Ya'll would have kidnapped me and forced me to be your crew's doctor.. among otha thangs I do not doubt. But lemme tell you what happens in my 'next'. The herbs I gave ya to clear up that all nasty flu ya got last week is wearing off now. Now I WAS gonna give ya'll the real cure once we got to port but now I see that ya neva intended me to leave this hea' mess of a' ship alive. So much fer' honor among thieves." 

"Why you little hick bi-!" 

With a grin the blonde girl pressed her booted foot square in the face of the captain and brought it slowly down onto the deck.

"Now you just be real quiet-like, Captain suh. You’ll need your rest. I reckon it will be months before you come out of that flu without ma’ treatment. "

In a second two things happened. One, the girl became sharply aware that the noise of the pirates’ reveling came to a stop. The next was that her cheek burned with a stinging pain. Her hat was knocked off but she remained on her feet. When she looked up all her vision was full of angry men with drawn swords. She rubbed her chin and put up her dukes.

“Whooo-wee, I do believe I was just sucka punched! Now who did it? You there! You look like the type!” She sounded almost excited as she motioned one of them forward, rolling her tongue to lap up the blood with a wry smile. “Ya just gonna stand n’ stare, twinkle toes!? Let’s see what ya’ got in a fair fight. Come on wid it!”

The pirate who punched her hesitated for a moment (more out of shock than fear) but moved forward. With one vicious right hook and a knee to the chin the pirate was on his back and wallowing in blood. Some gasps and startled whispers came from the other pirates. They began to advance.

“Come on, boys! I had a bone to pick with the pretty boy but I reckon all ya’ll don’t need ta be embarrassed here, what with getting’ licked by a girl and all!”

The men roared with laughter as a group of 4 broke off from the bunch and charged her. Just as the sword swipe aimed to separate her head came and the blade tickled some strands of her hair the girl’s entire neck snapped so the back of her head rested against her neck.

“WHAT THE!?!” 

And then her limbs, arms legs and all, shot out and coiled about the 4 men in ways that should only be possible by a greasy boa constrictor. Unlike a snake though one could hear the joints in her limbs crane and creak as she moved, like some kind of rusty heavy machinery.

When all was said and done the 4 men were all in some kind of submission hold when the girl, head still snapped downward like it was broken, applied pressure. In a moment they all passed out and she eased her hold on their necks. 

“She had some kind of ability the whole time!” The pirates began to sweat. 

With more creaking and dull snapping sounds the blonde’s limbs were back to normal. 

“Would ya look at that…” Her neck snapped back in place as she smiled full at the shaken men. “Ya’ll done brought the Devil outta me!”

_-frame freezes as the girl’s head rotates upside down like an owl, teeth exposed in a dangerous smile- _

*Judy “Rock-Jowl” Lucai 
Deep South Blue Doctor 
Fond of Wrasslin’*

--------------------------- 

“I suppose I over-did it a bit.” Judy mused aloud as she splayed her body out on the small boat. Her hat was dipped over her face. She was being gently pulled toward a nearby island by a lazy current. Just behind her the pirate ship was sinking into the sea. “If only they would’a been a mite more civil they wouldn’t be needin’ to swim home.  Gotta see about anotha' ship once I reach land.”

So serene was the waters before Bubi island that Judy unwillingly fell into a deep sleep... 

…And thus did not hear the pounding of wild drums…


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 25, 2011)

*Crescent Point Institution - Ravenbeard Pirates

Kindal Clyne​*
Kindal wasn't too fond of this chaotic please. All of the prisoners, or patients, are heavily mentally challenged. Couldn't they see that he's on their side seeing as though they just freed them? Or could it be that the patients simply didn't give a damn? The oppurtunity to go wild was now upon them and anyone present would feel their crazed wrath. Well, except for Kindal--they'll feel the cold steel of his unforgiving blades. The whistling swordsman battled through the jailers and prisoners alike while casually whistling a tune called "Let the bodies hit the floor" that he found quite catchy. 

"Ah, close your eyes and open your ears. It will make what's coming next that less painful." Kindal announced to the crowd in a regular tone. Somehow throughout all of the commotion, Kindal's inside voice rang across the battlefield like a booming cannon. Everyone turned their attention to see the swordsman that made the ominous proclamation, but he was nowhere in sight. "You have nothing to fear....."










​
The horrific tune fell upon the battlefield like a cloak of death. Even the crazed patients who were deemed "insane" were now sweating in fear of wwhat was to come. The prison guards backed up against each other as a method of protection. If they were all looking in each direction, someone was bound to see whatever it is that was coming after them. Though, as they backed against each other, some of them would flinch in fear after having someone merely touch them. The theme that was being whistled caused wide-spread paranoia and anxiety amongst everyone unlucky enough to hear it.

_"Where's that sound coming from?!?!?!"
"I don't know, but I'm getting outta' here!!!"
"WAHH!!! DON'T TOUCH ME!!!"
"YOU DON'T TOUCH ME!!!"
"ODA, HELP US ALL!!!"​_
*"Impending Doom!"​*
Suddenly, a crimson blur raced through the crowd of guards and prisoners. Blood began to fly into the air while the crimson blur moved through the crowd like like the grim reaper himself, claiming all of their lives. Some started to run for their dear lives, but it was much too late. Their life had already been marked by the cold steel of the swordsman. Even the toughest patients screamed a bloodcurdling scream that was worse than any torture they received while in the psychiatric facility. The tune finally came to an end, and so did the massacre. Kindal appeared on the battlefield to witness what he'd just done. A sea of bodies littered the floor of the facility as far as the eye can see. Most of them were still alive, but they'd die soon enough from the wounds they received.

".....That's all she wrote......" Kindal said to himself as he sheathed his twin crimson blades.

"Is it now?" A voice rang out. Kindal looked behind him to see. A tall individual wearing an all black uniform and jailor hat stood behind Kindal. The newcomer didn't have a very welcoming expression on his face.

"You come here and wreck havoc at a psychological prison. You must be crazy yourself to do such a stupid thing." The man said.

Kindal didn't plan on talking. In his eyes, this man was just another distraction that needed to be silenced. The whistler placed his right hand on the hilt of his left sword and raced towards the jailor. With an intent to cut him down with a quick slash.

Kindal cut the man and ran past him. He stopped and re-sheathed his blade as he turned around the see the damage he caused. To Kindal's surprise, the man was covered in some type of black liquid. The sound his blade made while trying to cut the man was that of steel clashing against steel.

"How naive." Ishamael remarked unimpressed.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 25, 2011)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Crescent Point Institution

Pazzo D. Morte​*
 Even surprising to Ravenbeard himself Lupe had not leapt at the chance to tear the jailors limb from limb. Though after clashing with them alone for a few moments it became clear that the reason was disbelief on the madman?s part. It had taken him some time to grasp that he had actually been freed. Once it truly came to him he launched forward like the ferocious beast he was and began to slaughter through every man in his path with the exception of Pazzo who followed picking off the stragglers, mainly enjoying the mans ferocity rather than going fully out. Gauging his crews? battle strength seemed like a sensible course of action that a Captain should make. After all it would be troublesome if what he had heard of Lupe had been all hype with no backbone, but his instincts had told him otherwise. His instincts had gotten him through many situations, and even the most foolish choices he mad seemed to be survivable in the long run. 
*?Welcome to the Ravenbeard Pirates, GWHWHWHWAAAA!!?* Pazzo bellowed out as they ran up the stairs back towards the exit, firing his pistol towards the enemy and occasionally using his devil fruit power. Little did they know of who had stumbled down into the depths of his facility to bring an end to the mayhem, and this man was as merciless as Pazzo with the power to back up any claim. The Black Death Ishamael.

Kindals blade had been simply deflected by the power of Pitch, the infamous power of the keeper of these halls. The substance blended in with the rest of his dark clothes, making him even more difficult to judge where it was his long cloak coat or the actual power. None the less he was something to be cautious of. At this stage Ishamael was in no mood nor saw the need to play tricks. Calmly he raised a gloved hand towards the blonde swordsman and spoke in his collected, even unimpressed, tone. 
?Pitch, a power I can wield to overcome any obstacle. It is one of the most versatile creations on earth. Bullets, canons, fists and of course swords, will not work on someone like me.? With a flick of his head he looked down at his foe who also seemed to keep him composure. It was a nice change in fact, most the time his enemies collapsed in fear. To see someone hold composure was rare. Even his subordinates were hugging the wall to avoid his power. 
?Farewell nameless pirate, this is the end.? Suddenly from the palm of his hand a huge wave of black Pitch exploded forward, creating the head of a wolf snarling towards Kindal. It shot forwards in a long stream, smashing everything in its path. While the swordsmen had his own preparation for the oncoming attacked he would not need to make a move. Before it reached him another thick and powerful substance surved around the swordsman and collided directly with the Pitch, the face of a wolf being directly head butted by the face of a serpent. Both the Pitch and poisonous toxin repeatedly collided together until both lost their power and well into a large heap of sludge on the ground. Ishamael dipped his brow ever so slightly to see what had interrupted his hunt though of course he knew. From the shadow of the hallway behind Kindal two figures stepped forward. One beastly and itching to fight, the second tall and large with the toxic glue still dripping from his hand.

*?Gwhwhwhwaaa, so this is the Black Death. Guess you don?t wanna be my nakama too eh??* Ravenbeard teased as he smirked in his rather unpleasant manner. Ishamael gazed off with an unimpressed expression, seemingly paying no mind to the newcomers.
?Amusing. I have no desire to serve under a gorilla weakling and his band of misfits.? Pazzo thrust his finger forward, his eyes sharpened and teeth as well. 
*?What did you say!? You don?t like gorilla meat!?? *His two crewmates blinked slightly as Pazzo seemingly created a completely different insult in his head. After calming the Captain, while keeping his eyes ahead, motioned to both Kindal and Lupe.
*?Kindal Clyne, this is Lupe Falla, our new Nakama. We?re going to conquer the World together.?* While they briefly got acquainted the Chief Jailor took one step forward with one brow curved upwards.
?Conquer the world? I see? a rookie flowing with wanderlust because the Pirate King has fallen. Too many like you? it is getting sour.? Once again Pazzo?s imagination took hold of reality as he thrust his hand towards the black cloaked man and yelled out.
*?Did you say you prefer sour foods over sweet foods!? Unforgivable!?* The comical disbelief once again sat on the faces of those around. This idle air was soon crushed beneath the heel of intensity as Ishamael slammed down his black boot and Pitch exploded around him in a massive shroud of death.
?Enough.? The Captain grinned as he slid into his own fighting pose, knees bent and hands spread out at the sides with the elbows bent slightly as well. Sweat trickled down his skin as the hard feeling pressed down on his shoulders. This was serious.
*?Kindal. Lupe. Let?s show the world the power of the Ravenbeard Pirates!"*


----------



## Cooli (Dec 25, 2011)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Rockoshie Town*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Beginning of Arc I]​
> Sarasa, now up at the helm, looks toward Mari. "So~" Mari said with a sugar sweet voice, turning to Sarasa with her hands close to each other in front of her. "Time to go!" Taking her hands, she leaps several feet onto a low platform close to the edge of the cave. When Sarasa collected herself from the big leap, she noticed that the hand she was holding was not smooth and cold as it had been seconds ago, but warm and furry.
> ...




Should I be? Seeing a Devil Fruit user isn't all that uncommon. Accepting you for _"what"_ you are means very little. It's _"who"_ you are that I should come to accept. Sarasa took a small pause before continuing. As for being family . . . I left my family behind a long time ago. Plus, aren't I older than you? Wouldn't that make me your mother figure? she laughed slightly at the thought. We can be friends, but "friendship" is something that develops over time. After just meeting someone, you can't necessarily call them a friend. And as for being my captain, like I mentioned before, I have no intention of becoming a pirate. However, I have no issue with traveling with you for a while. At least until you pay me back for my destroyed vessel. Now . . . Sarasa simply gave a smile to Mari could you please release my hand? Your fur is starting to make it sweat. Mari was a bit surprised as she released Sarasa's hand. Now then, shouldn't we be heading into town?

Sarasa has been on her own and traveling for a very long time, so making connections with people isn't something that's very high on her agenda. However, she isn't one to just turn people away for no reason. Her mind can also be changed or persuaded when given the right motivation.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2011)

*Crescent Point Institution~ Lupe Falla
Ravenbeard Pirates vs. Ishamael​*
Lupe glared at the man known as the Black Death. He hated this man with a passion. As Lupe stared down Ishamael, it'd brought back memories, painful memories. This bastard had tortured him the most during his stay at Crescent Point. He had wanted to kill him badly. Now he had the chance. He was free, thanks to the strange pirate known as Ravenbeard. Free from a cell, not free from this hell, he reminded himself. Now the only thing standing in his way was the man who had tried to break him. His body started to shake, foam dripped from the side of his mouth as he prepared to pounce like a rapid dog. Not even Ishamael would stop him from being free, especially when he was so close. Lupe shot forward with the same speed he'd use to tear the guards a new one. Unluckily for him, Ishamael had studied him effectly. 

"Blackgate Wall!" The warden shouted. Pitch shot out of his arm, forming a thick shield. Lupe slammed into it and was knocked immediately back, flying past Ravenbeard and Kindal. They both shook their head. That wasn't the best move against a man like this.

Ishamael raised a hand and he looked at the two of them. Then his eyes narrowed in on Kindal. "Next." He said beckoning towards Kindal with his hand. The swordsman gripped his sword tightly. His pitch was strong, but with the help of Ravenbeard's acid, he might be able to cut through it. The key was to work together as a team. This was why he didn't go forward. He understood it and Pazzo got it as well. But would Lupe understand? He feared that he wouldn't. Meanwhile, Ishamael started to speak again, "You seemed so eager to fight earlier... What's the matter? Are you intimidated?" He took a step forward and raised his fist, preparing to punch Kindal. It was then that swordsman saw a familar shape, hanging on a pipe at the top of the ceiling.

A tongue hanged out savagely. It was Lupe. But how... The man was incredibly fast, he had to admit it. Kindal held his tongue; he wouldn't give away his comrade's location. He did look at Pazzo, who was still grinning, although he sweated nervously. Did he see Lupe? Hopefully he did...

"You took something from me!" Lupe yelled out causing Ishamael to flinch, his confident expression vanishing. 

"How did you get behind me?" He asked, but it was too late, Lupe shot forward at him with those incredibly long and sharp nails pointed towards him, "Howling Rage!" He roared. Kindal cursed. He though the wolf man had a plan, but instead, he'd just managed to get lucky and behind him. It was then that he realized there was an opening now. Spinning his sword in his hand, he prepared to strike. Ishamael leapt out of the way as Lupe came down, hitting the ground with his fist. The floor shook and several cracks emerged in the ground. Kindal looked at the ground beneath him, it looked sturdy enough, but if it took any more hits like that it would fall. He couldn't worry about safety at a time like this though. He had a shot and he would take it. Kindal swung upwards at Ishamael who'd just jumped back. Ishamael cursed as he saw blood fly though the air. He'd been cut. He had left his damn guard down, he fell back from the slash. "Too many damn pirates..." He muttered, looking at the two, Kindal and Lupe. His eyes then widened, _"The captain!"_ He thought, but he was too slow.

Before he knew it, Pazzo's gigantic body shape was descending on him with his giant gorilla fist dripping with poison...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2011)

*Annie - A soon to be Unnamed Crew*


Nicodemus said:


> *Rufio*
> _Wingman_
> 
> Rufio honestly felt bad for the kid. It was obvious he had never gotten over his "girls have cooties" phase (a phase Rufio had triumphantly slaughtered at age three-and-a-half) and was having a lot of difficulty talking to the cute blonde with the cowboy hat.
> ...



Annie slowly glanced from the swordsman to the wind guy, and then back to the swordsman. She rolled her eyes. It was so sad that she almost felt pity for these two buffoons. "Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...so you two go way back huh?" 

The swordsman nodded and patted his would be best friend on the shoulder. "Oh yeah...*way* back. We're like Silvers Rayleigh and Gold Roger, only you know...much better looking." 

"What's his name then?" Annie asked the swordsman, crossing her arms and nodding at the wind guy. 

The swordsman blinked at Annie.  "Him? Uh, well I just call him Captain."  He exchanged glances with the wind fella, who obviously had no idea where this was going. "Right Captain?" 

In a flash of steel and liquid speed, faster then a human eye blink, both men found themselves staring down the barrel of a gleaming six shooter. Annie smirked at them from behind her two silver Colts. "Why don't we skip this wacked out version of the Love Connection and get on with the introductions. The name's Annie. Most just call me the Kid. I shoot things, sometimes people when I'm in the mood. I guarantee you won't find anyone better at it this side of the Grand Line, and soon enough you won't find *anyone* better at it. I'm lookin to start a crew. Either of you want in?"    

She calmly holstered her revolvers and awaited their response. Out of the corner of her eye she could see the amped up Marine chick slowly coming to her senses. To make matters worse a Marine patrol was quickly making their down the street to investigate the chaos.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 25, 2011)

*Shinmon Kensei - Loguetown with the Unnamed Crew*

"Hrmm...." Kensei mused to himself as he looked left and right. The swordsman had wandered vaguely around Loguetown looking for a hospital, but had little success. He looked down at his shirt. Although the wound was not serious, his clothes were getting rather blood-soaked and he was attracting a rather large amount of unwanted attention from the people in his vicinity. His large buster sword was not helping his appearance either.

"Guess I should just ask someone..." Kensei muttered, shaking his head. He spotted a group of three standing in the middle of the street. Two of them were males with black hair, and the last was a blonde with shoulder-length short hair. Well, they were as good as any to ask.

"Hey," Kensei said, approaching the trio. He noticed as he got closer that they appeared to be discussing something. "Sorry to disturb, but do any of you guys know where the doctor's is?"

The swordsman noticed that they too, appeared slightly unnerved.

"Don't mind the sword," he advised them. " It's nothing to be afraid of. My wound isn't serious either, but I'd still like to get a doctor to look at it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc II: The Island of Unlimited Adventure_​
It was maybe a week later before Kent spied something in the distance.

At first he couldn't really see what it was. It was too far away, a maze of complicated shadows and blurry lines. But as they drew closer, it became clearer - and Kent 's jaw dropped as he realized what it was.

A giant amusement park.

"No way..." Kent said, rushing to the side of the boat to get a better view. "No way!" He shouted, leaping up and down in excitement. "That's Adventure Island!" He began running in circles, waving his arms wildly. "That's so awesome! Adventure Island! It's Adventure frickin Island! How awesome is that?!" He shouted as he slapped Ral on the back, running across the deck and spinning Bridget in a little impromptu dance. "Score!" He said, pumping his fist in the air. "I am the best captain ever!"

Adventure Island, the largest theme park in the world. A country unto itself, the massive theme park attracted visitors from all over the blues. Home to the world's fastest and highest rollercoasters, biggest go kart track, and most famously, the Death Drop, the world's tallest drop said to go so fast it could rip arms out of sockets. (you had to sign a waver before riding)

"I have _always_ wanted to come here," Kent said after he had calmed down a little. "It's going to be awesome. We're going to do everything. Twice. No, three times. And then we're going to steal all of the cotton candy."

_Meanwhile, deep below Adventure Island..._​
On Adventure Island, there was a very special room. 

This room lay under several thousand feet of concrete, and was guarded twenty-four seven by merciless robots. (who were actually quite philosophical, if you got past the cold, gun wielding exterior)

The room belonged to a very old man known as the Tinkerer.

And currently he was in a very good mood.

"Finally..." he wheezed, looking up from a huge workbench. "Finally I have everything I need."

There was no response.

Dammit...CASSIE! GET IN HERE!"

"WHAAAAAT?!" Came another voice, vaguely female. 

"JUST GET IN HERE!" The Tinkerer shouted. "I'M TRYING TO HAVE AN EVIL MONOLOGUE AND NOBODY'S HERE TO WITNESS IT!"

"UHG! FINE!" Cassie replied, and a moment later a heavy metal door swung open. A blue, female looking robot walked through, her arms crossed. "Can we hurry this up? My show is on."

"Now now..." The Tinkerer said, "You can't rush evil. As you can see here, my greatest creation, the pinnacle of all my work, is finally finished. Behold Cassie, and witness the unstoppable...HERBERT!" The Tinkerer shouted, pulling a large sheet to reveal an enormous robot.

"Herbert? Seriously? An unstoppable force of destruction and all you could think of was Herbert?"

"Shut up! It's an acronym. All good evil robots have acronyms."

"I don't."

"I SAID GOOD EVIL ROBOTS NOW SHUT UP AND LET ME MONOLOGUE! *Ahem*...as I was saying, all of our preparations are complete. HERBERT is our final tool, the last thing we need to seize control of the island above and have our revenge!"

"Yeah...awesome."

"Not just awesome...diabolical. TATATATATATATATATA!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Ritoru raised his trusty fists as the two slabs of building shoot towards him. He punches one out of the air, forcing himself back a bit, but recovering just in time to take out the next one as well.
> 
> The blue haired pirate then noticed the shadow looming over him. He looks up and sees Garrick shooting right towards him. He lifts his arms up to block but the attack is too powerful, it forces him into the ground, creating a large crater.
> 
> ...



Garrick crashed through the rooftop of a nearby building and came to a landing on the bottom floor. Thankfully there was a hefty marble table to break his fall. He slowly sat up in the middle of what appeared to be a fancy looking living room (thankfully for the occupants they were out of town), blood seeping down the side of his head. A single pulsating vein throbbed across the center of his forehead as his face flushed red with anger. Nobody made a fool of Zane Garrick, nobody. A booming scream of outrage escaped his lungs. The windows around him exploded in a shower of glass shards. 

*"You say you're from Elbaf boy? Well I'll follow you there. I'LL FOLLOW YOU ALL THE WAY TO THE END OF THE FUCKING END OF THE GRAND LINE IF I HAVE TO!!!!"* 

Suddenly there was a loud groaning sound all around him. Garrick looked up and frowned as what remained of the upper floor came crashing down over his head. *"Unfuckingbelievable..."*

Several minutes later Garrick's hulking figure emerged from the rubble, his face and torn uniform coated in dust and dried blood. If he felt any pain there was not a shred of it evident on his stone like face. He made his way back to where the fight had begun. Already he was planning on who to lay the blame for this debacle. The teenybopper Marine he had noticed earlier was laid out in the middle of the street. She was a bloody mess but he couldn't help but wonder if not all of it was her blood. Garrick grabbed her not so gently by the arm and lifted her up to a standing position.  

*"Stand up girl. Never show weakness to an enemy,"* Garrick grumbled. He looked her up and down, all five foot nothing of her. He would need killers for his new squad. She didn't look like much of a killer to him. 

*"I'm forming a squad. It's going to be called Taskforce Absolute Justice. Serve under me and I'll make sure the next time you see that fishman you'll be serving him on a sushi platter." *


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 26, 2011)

The ship had been sailing for a few days now, however their course had been set, the two Sunny Pirates would soon arrive at the island they had set sail for. The timing could not have been more perfect, as the seas had already started to become choppy, and not far behind them lied a massive winter storm which could put even the most prepared regions of the North Blue out of comission for days on end. They would need to dock and secure the ship as fast as possible, as they probably had until nightfall before the storm hit and crippled their entire journey. Fortunately for the duo on the ship, the island they had been heading for came into view, the island known as Toujou Island although neither of them knew much about this particular island. From the outskirts of the view, the island looked like your average general island, however the place was actually built like a fort, with a large building at the center above the village below, this building happened to be a marine prison, but these two don't know this at the moment. Pirates are able to enter and leave the locations because the Marines don't guard the island properly unless an attack occurs, which makes it a safe haven for pirates despite being Marine territory.

?Alright, so there is a dock in this direction, correct?? Nadika asked Sakuya with a sigh, even though she had become accustomed to living in the North Blue this cold air still brought her mood down from time to time.

?How should I know? We only just got here.? Sakuya frowned, ?I'm not an expert on what new islands look like you know! I just now how to sail through the seas here!?

?Right, right of course.? Nadika sighed again, ?This is going to be a long night.? It took them a while, but the two girls eventually managed to dock on the island, and they secured everything possible on the ship, bagging and taking whatever couldn't be bolted or strapped down as tight as possible, and hoped that the ship would survive the howling winds for the night.

-----------------------------

Kaizer had been standing out on the deck keeping watch the whole damn night, mostly because he was the only one who could do anything at this point, both Akuma and Thomas had been injured beyond the ability to fight, and they needed to be patched up as soon as possible. Kaizer supposed they hadn't formally introduced themselves either what with all the fighting that had been going on recently, ?Hey that seems like a pretty damn good idea.? Kaizer also had to keep man of the ship's steering wheel as well, when Akuma wasn't physically able to hold onto the damn thing anyways, their Captain could be quite a stubborn one when it came to getting where they wanted to go themselves. Kaizer walked towards the helm, where he was greeted by his three companions, who had apparently taken a liking to both Akuma and Thomas, and he opened the door to the helm, ?You know, I had just realized that we never really properly got introduced, have we?? Kaizer grinned at Thomas, ?My name's Akimoto Kaizer, and what about yours??


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 26, 2011)

Richter tried not let his irritation show. He knew that the trip to Loguetown was going to be treacherous, and even if he took those new ships that could go through the calm belt safely there was still going to be a chance that someone on board was going to try and pull a fast one. That this would happen WHILE the ship was sailing through the calm belt is something he saw coming. That these idiots would target the ship's captain was something he didn't anticipate.

"Nobody move!" Yelled one of the pirates, for what else could they have been, waving a pistol at the crowd.  

"This ship is ours now!" The one holding the captain said. "You're all our hostages now. Everyone hand their loot to us if you want to live"

"Buffoons..." Richter mumbled. He wondered if these men realized how their actions would lead to everyone's deaths. The calm belt was a dangerous enough place, but staging a hostage taking there? These men must have a death wish. 

Well he didn't, so he had to take them down. 

"The entire ship is ours, boss!" One of the pirate said to their leader, who was standing inside the captain's room.

"What did I say lad, this was an easy haul!" The pirate leader said. "Now let's-what was that!?"

The two pirates ran up to the deck. The captain and the rest of the crew were still tied up, as were the rest of the hostages, but somehow one of his men had been shot in the head. 

"All right you idiots! What the hell has happened here?" Yelled the captain.

"Sir, someone just -argh"One of the pirates collapsed, a bullet blowing out his leg.

One by one, the pirates were being taken down. It was impossible to figure out where the attacks were coming from. 

Only the pirate leader was left. He ran back into the captain's room and locked himself inside, convinced it was the only safe place left on the ship.

"Iai: Four falling leaves." The pirate collapsed, a gaping wound on his chest. 

Richter exited the captain's room, sighing. Looting these idiots would normally be his next move, but he figured playing the hero would earn him more money. Still, he hated having to take a more direct hand. Hopefully his time in the East Blue would be less..eventful.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2011)

*Helen Swann: Marine Base G218*
Helen was marched in shackles before a small and unenthusiastic crowd gathered in front of the gates of the Marine tower. Clearly most of them were present against their own will. Helen ascended the steps to the top of the makeshift execution platform, hurriedly constructed overnight. Captain Horace Hornblower was already waiting for her, standing at attention with a self important smile on his face. Her eyes immediately went to the man sized broadsword strapped to his back, _her sword_. The crimson steel blade reflected the bright sunlight of above, making it seem to glow with an inner fire.  It made her heart ache to see such a fine sword in the possession of such an unworthy man. 

"Kneel," he said.

Helen made no reply and kept her gaze firmly fixed on the long handle of her sword. So close yet so far. 

"I said kneel!" 

He kicked her legs out from under her. Helen staggered to her knees, but still made no sound. In her mind she filed away this indignity for future consideration, among many others. She gazed at the crowd. Their faces were downcast and none of them seemed to have the courage to look her in the eyes. That was just fine to her. Better that no one else get dragged into this mess which someone else had started, but which she was very eager to finish. 

The Marine stepped in front of her field of vision and bent down to whisper in her ear. "I hope you now regret sticking your nose into my business." 

Helen regarded him coolly. The urge to reveal her heritage to him was almost overpowering, if only to see that smug look on his face turn to naked fear. In the end her pride won out. "I regret nothing." 

The town surrounding the Marine base lived in fear of this meglomaniacal power jockey. For years he had exacted tribute from them as if he was a king, taking their best land and their best crops. Helen had given him a good ass kicking when he tried to strongarm her as well while she was passing through. Unable to take his beating like a man, he responded by threatening to sell half a dozen families into slavery if she didn't give herself up. In the end Helen made no apologies for having a heart.  

"Unlike Roger you won't be getting any last words," Hornblower said. He glanced at the large clock tower rising in the distance. It was only a few minutes until noon. The afternoon bell would be the signal for the execution.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2011)

*Kaya*
_Loguetown Brawl Aftermath_​
Kaya collapsed to her knees, clutching her bleeding neck. The fishman had pulled away and seemed to be running, but she wasn't going to let him get away that easy - she used her elbows to drag herself over the an abandoned pistol and fired a few rounds in his general direction.

Unfortunately, she was unable to hold the gun steady, and her shots went wild. She felt the pistol slip out of her grip as the side of her head hit the ground, stars exploding across her vision.

_Failed again. Big fucking surprise._

She took a deep breath and tried to push herself to her feet, but failed. As she was about to try again, something huge and meaty clamped around her arm and hauled her to her feet like she was nothing but a couple sticks.

A huge man towered over her, more mountain than man to be quite honest. He wore the marine coat, and his hair was buzzed short, and he was sneering at her in a way that made her want to punch something.  

*"Stand up girl. Never show weakness to an enemy,"* The man grumbled. *"I'm forming a squad. It's going to be called Taskforce Absolute Justice. Serve under me and I'll make sure the next time you see that fishman you'll be serving him on a sushi platter." *

Kaya wiped some of the blood off her neck and nodded. "You can count on me sir. Point me in the right direction and those pirates will wish they'd never been born."


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2011)

*That is SO Last Age! Marine Base G218*


_A few days before Roger's Execution..._
------------------------------------------

"Come on girls! You can at least take some of the lighter stuff to the hotel!" 

Daniel begged, arms filled with broadcasting equipment on large poles.

"No can do, Danny boy! You know how expensive these boots are! The young woman said teasingly, referring to her pure leather West Blue heeled boots that were, impossibly, even more expensive than they looked. It went beautifully with her low-cut jeans, black shirt with its infamous "Ratman" insignia and purple-tinted shades that were also more expensive then they looked. A green beanie crowned her dark-brown hair. "I can't risk breaking my heels from heavy lifting!"

"Beside, darling, there are plenty of able-bodied young men on this island that you can persuade to handle the physical labor..." The brunette's partner-in-crime Rosa chimed in, dipping her shades as she watched the local men walk by, pretending to no regard her lustful winks. Rosa was dressed no less stylishly than the brunette but was a bit on the plump side and much older.

"Believe her Danny, if anyone knows about able-bodied young men its the cradle-robber here." The brunette nudged her friend.

"Nevermind all that! The young men on this island don't work for the New World Tribune and I can't take it out of their salary if they drop anything!" With that he handed some of the equipment to both of his employees. "Now get to where the others are setting up!"

With sighs and sucked teeth the two young reporters made their way to the hastily set-up tents that the other crew men were waiting. Loguetown (in fact the entire island) had been filled to its cpaacity with journalists with the news of the Pirate King's imminent death and many news crews had to settle for being stationed in surrounding islands. Thus, the New World Tribune had to settle for setting up on Marine Base G218 which sat on an island not at all far from Loguetown's. 

Of course, once they got to the tents they handed the crewmen some the equipment and hit the town. They were sure Danny would not mind.


_The Night before Roger's execution..._
-----------------------------------------
The laughter and jokes from the New World Tribune disturbed all who passed by the sushi bar. They all decided to unwind in a big way and unwind they did. Even Danny was a bit tipsy. 

"Honey, honey I'll take more sake there!" 

The young waiter walked over to the rowdy table and gave Rosa more to drink. "Would you like me to butter your buns as well?" He asked politely. 

"Don't tempt me, honey!" The waiter blushed as the table cackled with laughter. 

"OH EM FREAKING GEE, ROSA! Don't mind her, sir! I'll make sure she doesn't get her hands OR legs around you! You still have a future! Anyway, do you know a place around here where we can go dancing?"


_A few hours before Roger's Execution..._
--------------------------------------------

Rosa and the brunette walked through the town, terrorizing the local folk in their well-meaning way, asking this person to take a picture with them or giving old ladies fashion tips. They had gotten no sleep. Their noses were red with intoxication.

"Darling, I think its about time we got back to the tents. We should probably watch the executio-" "MAN am I hungry! That sushi didn't fill me up even a little. You want to get a bite?" The brunette walked off before Rosa could answer.

Rosa sighed sadly. It was beginning to make sense to her. Her friend had drunken more than was typical of her last night. And now whenever she mentioned Gol D. Roger.... she followed the brunette and finally talked her into going back with the others.


_Roger's Execution..._
------------------------

The sense of tension and suspense in the air was almost palpable. Everyone's eyes were glued on the screen. The recorders who New World Tribune managed to get into Loguetown where handy with a den den mushi. They got a really clear shot of the Pirate King brought to his knees, head bowed down with the usual devil' smile. The execution would take place in a few minutes. 

The only eyes that strayed from the screen where Rosa's. They often strayed to her friend, who stood up with arms folded and eyes lit with well-checked anger.

"I don't see why they have to make such a big deal about this! Why would they broadcast an execution everywhere! This whole thing is so ugly!"

She had been making comments like that since she came back to the tents and most of her crew ignored... one reason being that she never quite sobered up. The other being because they knew the girl's dreams. 

Danny was sick of it though. 

"This man was a devil and a plague on the whole world! The whole world was under his terror so its only right that the whole world watch the terror be done away with! You know that!" 

"Oh please! Even if you could prove that he was as terrible as all that this is still too much! And you are sick for wanting to see this!"

"Don't you get self-righteous on me! We all know why YOU are getting pissy about it!" 
"Daniel!"

"No screw it Rosa it needs to be said and she needs to see it happen! Snap out of your fantasies! Gold Roger is going to die so you may as well forget about interviewing him or any other pirate! It was stupid from the beginning! Its dangerous thinking I tell you! In fact I'm gla-"

The brunette tossed her iced coffee in Daniel's face and stormed away.

She completely missed the execution and the world-changing words that preceded it.


A few hours later...
-------------------

"Honey, we need you to come out now!"

"Go away!"

The brunette had retired to ladies room in a local store and had been in there sulking the whole time and pondering the words of her boss. They had such altercations in the past and though this time it ended on a more sour note then usual the girl knew that Danny only wanted to protect her. The truth was it was all really silly... and dangerous! The few who ever attempted to get interviews from pirates never made it back to press. Still, she could not watch that man die. It made the truth of her foolishness real. Far too real. The truth was fantasies and dreams were fun. and then you wake up. 

"Really Honey I need you to come out now! You missed the whole thing! Every news crew in the East Blue is in chaos over Roger's last word and Daniel needs as many of us as he can get!"

"What?" At this the girl finally left the bathroom out of curiosity and made her way back to the tents.

The world was turned upside down.

"MIKE I WANT THAT ARTICLE WRITTEN NOW!"
"THE GANGREEN PIRATES ARE WREAKING HAVOC!"
"THERE TEARING LOGUETOWN APART"
"DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS 'ONE PIECE'?

The tents exploded with movement and the brunette, eyes wide with wonder, had to push her way through bodies of journalists and cameramen and crew hands to get to the screens. There she saw the last words of Gol D. Roger being played in a loop 

*"Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece."......"Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece..."Want my treasure? It's yours if you can find it. I left all of it at that place...in one piece" *

And in spite of herself a smile came to the girl's face that she just couldn't wipe off.

"Honey? Where are you going? Rosa followed the girl as she walked away from the bustle and up a large bell tower that was part of a church. It was the tallest point on the island. Rosa was afraid she would try to jump. 

The girl's hair danced in the sudden breeze as she looked toward the island that housed Loguetown. She could make out dozens of ships making port on the island like a colony of ants around a hill. She laughed a little. 

"You're not gonna kill yourself are you, honey? Please don't kill yourself. It would suck."
"Rosa... I need you to take a picture. The brunette took out her iDen, a rather small and rare kind of den den mushi, and handed it to her confused friend. "I only wish we were at Loguetown so I can get one near the execution site, but this is the next best thing. Something big is about to happen, Rosa!"

"Are you feeling alright, honey? Shouldn't you get back to the tent and get to work? You told me you wanted to do an article on Roger's life and death and with all that's going on you won't have much time!"

"Rosa, that is SO last age!" Rosa blinked at that strange statement. "We've been doing fashion stories for so long and you still can't feel when a new trend is about to begin? Let Roger rest in peace...

The brunette began to pose for the iDen as Rosa held it up.

"The trend is about to change!"

_-frame freezes as the flashy brunette throws up a peace sign, the island of Loguetown off in the distance, hair billowing in the wind-_

*Tina Modotti 
Journalist/Fashionista 
<3 her iDen*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Trade and D. Cut the Curtains a new one.​*
> 
> (Off the Coast of Smooth Island)​
> *D could see Trade stuck on the wood railing about to get finished off. He tried to run but as slow as he was it was hard for him to get there that and the pirates jumping on him. "Fa ut av meg! (get off of me)" He yelled as he threw pirates over board left and right with his crazy strength. It didn't matter what size they were he had little problem getting rid of them.
> ...


*

"You want me to accompany you on more of these silly little tribulations ? On a ship that was half destroyed by our battle ?" Trade hopped down and walked about a inch away from him and smiled. "I wouldn't have it any other way." "Hmpf fine. But don't get any ideas human, this I'm only doing this for my own advancement." "Whatever man I'm just glad someone is coming with me."


The marines chimed in with a loud speaker "That ship is to be confiscated on grounds of it being evidence for a potential investigation We also must take you in for theft and disturbing the piece."Trade giggled "Well I guess it's time for us to jet buddy." D pulled up the ancor and maned the vessel.  Marines started to shoot but they were already on their way. 

"I forgot to ask, what's your name man ?" 
"You may refer to me by D'compose." 
"Oh cool my name is Trade."
"I have a question for you now."
"What is it ?"
"What is a pirate ?" 

Trade busted out laughing while D got angry as the pair sailed off into the sunset. *


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates - Ral*


Nicodemus said:


> _Arc II: The Island of Unlimited Adventure_​
> It was maybe a week later before Kent spied something in the distance.
> 
> At first he couldn't really see what it was. It was too far away, a maze of complicated shadows and blurry lines. But as they drew closer, it became clearer - and Kent 's jaw dropped as he realized what it was.
> ...



A week passed since he and Kent met each other, the same goes for Bridget who didn?t even replied to the fact that they were pirates. This time around, Ral was supposed to clean the deck of the ship they "borrowed" a week ago, by Bridget?s request though instead of doing so he was just there, his hands on the mop as his head was resting on them, spacing out while looking at the clouds and the blue sky, whatever was in his head probably no one would know, maybe he wasn?t even thinking about anything. 

Before he could keep doing nothing as always, Kents palm hit his back making" the hell? "he said a bit annoyed until he heard what the blond captain of the Firecracker pirates was blabbering about." Adventure island? I heard about that in one of the newspaper big sis used to bring home "he said slightly excited though his lazy nature couldn?t allow him to go all hyper about it like Kent. 

" Why would you steal only cotton candy? We need to steal those bumper cars, or maybe some go karts, we could have races all the time! "he mentioned" The maintenance would be a pain though ".

" Oi Bridget, what?cha doin?? geez "he said to the blonde navigator who was starting to recover from Kent spinning her" we have to hurry! "


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 26, 2011)

*Loguetown - Drake Brimtale
*


The hooded figure continued through the streets until he spotted a bar, "I guess I could use a drink after all this..." he turns into the old run down bar, it has a few drunken regulars in it but its clearly on its last leg. Drake sits down at the bar, "Give me some rum."

The bar tender grins while he cleans one of the glasses, "Whats with the getup kid? This next generation of pirates sure is a strange one," he says as he adjusts his sunglasses.

"Pirate?" he questions as he removes his hood, "Like I'd ever be a criminal." 

The bartender begins to chuckle, "Oh boy, you clearly know nothin' about bein a pirate. Its much more than the pillagin and killin that people talk about. Its all about the adventure!" Drake ponders this for a moment, his father was a marine, one of the best in his mind, and it was always simple to him, Pirates were evil and killed so the righteous marines had to put an end to them.

"Adventure...? Psh, what kind of adventure could a pirate have?" the bartender just let out another chuckle, "You'll understand soon enough. A life of freedom is the way to go." 

The boy was lost in the mans words, he had been cooped up on that mountain for nearly all of his life, a life of adventure couldn't be more appealing, "Wait, what do you mean 'I'll understand soon enough?'"  the man just let out a grin, "Whatever, can I just get my drink?"

"Like I'd serve alcohol to a kid," Drake gave him an annoyed look before rising from the stool, "I should've expected this from such a fine establishment," he says with a roll of his eyes before exiting.

As the doors close behind him he reaches to put his hood up, but stops, "A life of freedom..." he rips off the cloak and tosses it to the wind, "Maybe the life of a pirate wouldn't be so bad. I am already on the run, so might as well ride this wave."

He heads off into the distance, "But there's no way I'm gona' follow some lowly pirate, so I guess I'll have to be the Captain."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 26, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Annie - A soon to be Unnamed Crew*
> 
> 
> Annie slowly glanced from the swordsman to the wind guy, and then back to the swordsman. She rolled her eyes. It was so sad that she almost felt pity for these two buffoons. "Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight...so you two go way back huh?"
> ...



Any expectations of being able to charm the girl quickly went out the window when those guns were trained on him the apparent Silvers Rayleigh to his Gold Roger. "Eh.....nice to meet you." He wasn't sure what to say during her introduction and it wasn't until she holstered her guns again that his nerves settled somewhat. 

"I'm Kaiser D. Winter, but I usually just go by as Kai and I'm known for my awesome.....Wind moves." He figured he'd do an introduction of his own and he opted to be a bit vague about his DF powers, he was already pretending to be far more capable than he really was but at least when it came to the wind angle he had some skill. 

"And well as luck would have it, I had been looking to get a crew together as well." He looked to his side, and remembered he was supposed to be familiar with that swordguy already, it hadn't occurred to him that Annie didn't buy that story at all."I already found Buddy over here, he's my right hand guy." He went with buddy mostly because he was bad with coming up with names, the only other name he came up with was Sheldon and the guy didn't quite seem like a Sheldon.



Hiruma said:


> *Shinmon Kensei - Loguetown with the Unnamed Crew*
> 
> "Hrmm...." Kensei mused to himself as he looked left and right. The swordsman had wandered vaguely around Loguetown looking for a hospital, but had little success. He looked down at his shirt. Although the wound was not serious, his clothes were getting rather blood-soaked and he was attracting a rather large amount of unwanted attention from the people in his vicinity. His large buster sword was not helping his appearance either.
> 
> ...



Kai eyed the new arrival, another swordsman or so it seemed and who seemed to be under the impression they were afraid of him. His ego drove him to make it clear that he was nervous because he not only struck out but also had a gun pointed at his face but he caught himself and realized in time that he probably shouldn't say that out loud. 
"Eh, actually it was something else."He said instead. "I'm not familiar with this area, so can't help you with finding a doctor but maybe one of these two can help you."

Groaning caught his attention, and when it dawned upon him that the crazy marine lady was coming to again his nerves acted up again. "Eh, maybe we should talk somewhere else." He said to the group as he backed away from Roja, but so far luck hadn't been on his side and ran into a whole new kind of trouble.

"Oi, What's going on over here." The apparent leader of the marine patrol grumbled. 

Kai spun around to see who was going on but was too late keep himself from stumbling onto one of the other marines.
*"Hey, watch it you crossdresser!"*


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 26, 2011)

Mini made her way through the hotel lobby walking towards a guy with dark green hair. "Here you go." she said handing him a soda. He jumped a little but relaxed himself seeing it was her.

"Oh hi Mini" he took the soda "You startled me. I thought you were down at the beach?" Mini sighed, annoyed that he forgot they plans.

"Leo I was waiting for you but you never came. You said you play a few games and then head right over." "Uh Mins....I'm sorry. I didn't plan on staying so long but I kinda got sucked in." Leo truly did feel guilty for forgetting their plains but he could tell she was still upset.

Mini sighed again "All right, well, that's what I thought happened. Didn't you say you had 'tons of homework to do' before we came here anyway?" 

"But I was fighting so well today!" Leo said as he jumped out his seat "And I leveled up a lot too, you know." 

"Yeah, yeah. How nice for you." Mini said annoyed and rolling her eyes. Leo crossed his arms and eyed her. "Well someone's in a bad mood today."

"What do you expect!?" she yelled "you'd rather play games than hang out at the beach with me!" she turned her head not wanting to look at him

"Mini." he said softly, but she got up turning her back towards him. "You aren't....mad are you?" "I'm not mad!" she lied

"You wanna go to the beach?" Leo said running in front of her I swam enough. While somebody I know was having the time of his life, playing video games." she walked away from him but he ran in front of her again.

"So...do you want to take a walk through the hotel? I'll bet it'll be fun, please pretty pretty please." he begged pouting his bottom lip. 

Well if you wanna hang out with me that badly I guess it's alright. she smiled and jumped on his back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2011)

*East Blue: The Phoenix Pirates *



luffy no haki said:


> Van was eating the remaining apple, considering that those two people he just met minutes ago were already enjoying the width of his boat he couldn?t just kick them out. hearing at the story of the flying dude, he started to laugh as crazy" So you got sent flying towards here!? that sounded....kinda lame ya know! to think someone could get in troubles like that " he said while laughing out loud to the point his stomach was hurting." seriously people like you two can?t be found everyday"  he said stopping his chuckle and then taking a deep breath.
> 
> " well not that I blame you, after all there aren?t much awesome, cool, manly, intelligent and handsome people like me that are so near to Oda,  i could even be seen as a Demi-god you know? "he boasted about himself as if he hadn?t done it enough times yet" Anyway, i think we should hurry up? I think the next island is Loguetown but I?m not sure at all... "



"Great so now I've got a gun guy and a flying guy in my crew!" Rose exclaimed with satisfaction. Her optimal crew also included an Alien, a robot and a talking Gorilla (preferably one who could cook). She nodded as Van mentioned Loguetown, the fabled birthplace of Gold Roger. "Yeah I'm trying to get to Loguetown too...I need to hurry there before they execute Gold Roger." Rose giggled with delight at the idea of going toe to toe with an Admiral. She figured the Marines strongest would be there as well. "Not that Roger will ever let 'em do it anyway," she added. 

Van frowned slightly and there was an awkward silence for a few seconds. "Uh...I don't know how to say this but..."

Rose smiled. "What is it?"

"Roger was executed already."  

"NO WAY!" 

Van nodded and handed her a wrinkled newspaper from a few days ago, the approximate time she'd been wandering around in circles after leaving home on her seventeenth birthday. She blinked in disbelief at the cover photo of Roger on his knees, flashing a smile not terribly unlike her own. It was the smile that she loved about him, not a shred of fear even with two curved blades hovering just a few inches over his shaggy head. She had to read the article a dozen times over before accepting the enormity of the truth. Her hero was really gone. She bit her lower lip with indecision about what her next step would be, but as she reread Roger's last words it suddenly dawned on her what had to be done. It was so simple. 

Rose crumpled up the newspaper and tossed it into the water. "I don't know why Roger did what he did, but he had a reason for it." Suddenly she grabbed Van by the shoulders and shook him back and forth, an insane light in her bright violet eyes. "It's our job to keep his dream alive. We're gonna go all the way to end and find One Piece. It'll be the adventure of a lifetime!"  

She slapped Archey across the shoulder. The sky man cursed under his breath and looked up at her with sleepy eyes. "What? We haven't reached an island yet have we?"  

"We're going after One Piece, Archey. It's gonna be soooooo awesome!" Rose screamed in a giggling fit. 

Archey just stared at her blankly. "Uh huh," he muttered, before going back to sleep.  

_A day later..._
Rose's eyes went wide as the far sighted Van called out an island in the distance. She quickly bounced to her feet atop the humble log raft which they had tied alongside Van's boat. "Did we reach One Piece already!?" she exclaimed. 

Archey yawned as he peered towards the island as it slowly came into focus. "Not quite..."

A weatherbeaten sign nailed to a floating buoy announced the name of the island...

*Welcome to Glacier Meadow.*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 26, 2011)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Crescent Point Institution

Pazzo D. Morte ​*
The crew did not exactly work as a team straight off the bat. In fact Lupe was swiftly thrown backwards the Chief Jailors power right as the battle began. Pazzo kept his grin on his face with sweat on his skin, he was nervous but also excited. A man like Ishamael was something he had yet to come across in battle and taking him on was a big step in his growth. Trash like the marines in Scythe and Goomba were nothing compared to this man. In fact Pazzo doubted his ability to win one on one but together he saw the chance for victory. Lupe had quickly been smashed out of the battle but only for a brief moment. The speed and recovery time of the mad man was something that was quite superb. Within a few moments he appeared on the ceiling behind the tall blonde man, his tongue hung out in excitement much like a dogs. Even Kindal seemed surprised at the ability to move so quickly, and Kindal was one speed bastard as well. The duo put their own tactics together and has Lupe came flying down to attack Ishamael the black cloaked man launched his body forward to avoid the incoming attack. This swift dodge leapt him vulnerable to the swordsman who appeared in front of the jailor, blade at the ready. The sword swung in an upward slash which was able to nick Ishamael across the arm, sending a flick of blood into the air. The annoyance was obvious on his face as he was being pressured by a double attack. Then it hit him, the man who claimed to be Captain had yet to make an appearance. 
*“Gwahahahaaaa! Souhou Itami!”*

As the Chief Jailor turned his body towards the voice that bellowed behind him there was no longer any hope. A demon sized fist of pure toxin slammed into him like a bowling ball into pins made of straw. The substance covered him completely, sending his senses completely out of control along with the strength of the punch knocking the very wind out of him. The pressure of the attack not only sent Ishamael across the facility but it also completely crumbled the floor below them. As the ground gave away numerous jailors and patients tumbled into the shadow abyss below. Pazzo was able to grasp onto the wall lamp and hang onto the wall, but the state of the others escaped his eye sight. Ishamael, now completely covered in sludge and weakened hung onto the side of the huge hole with one hand, weakened too heavily to be able to hold on for much longer. He could not believe it. He was a powerful man, how could he be so easily defeated and so quickly. As these thoughts passed through his mind a huge crash above suddenly caught his attention. There stood the man who named himself Ravenbeard, a huge grin on his face due to his victory.
“Why… Why did this happen?” The Chief Jailor groaned as he felt the strain on his fingers. The black bearded pirate sauntered forwards with his flintlock pistol spinning on his hand. As he reached the edge of the newly created hole he squatted.
*“Is this me givin’ a life lesson? I love it. You’re one of those dumb strong guys, it doesn’t matter how strong you are if you have a crew that’ll fight with ya you can overcome any bastards like you. Bet you’d call me a coward eh? I ain’t the one whose gonna fall to my death though. Gwahahahaa!”*

 As he finished Kindal appeared from another ledge pulling himself up while Lupe dropped down from the roof. By the looks of it both of them had avoided a painful plummeting death. The rest of the patients ran around the massive hole and towards the exit, not paying any mind to the Ravenbeard Pirates.
*“Ha. They’re playin’ their role. While the marines send men to round up the wackos we can move on nice and undisturbed.”* Pazzo turned on his heel and began to stride towards the exit, his large form pushing aside any crazy folk on their exit run. His long black pirate coat flowed from side to side in his stride, the arrogance obvious in his walk. He felt invincible. Everything was going to plan. He also left the poor hanging Ishamael to the care of Lupe.
*“Kindal!” *He bellowed out. “*Now I’ve got ya and Lupe we need to get a ship, got any ideas for where we could go? I also wanna get a thief, a navigator and a musician! We need to get a musician.”* He trusted his swordsman to possibly have some ideas for where they could get a good ship. As the duo came out of the facility onto the mountainside they watched as the mad men and women charged down the side and into the sea while waiting for Lupe to do what he needed to do with the Chief Jailor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kaya*
> _Loguetown Brawl Aftermath_​
> Kaya collapsed to her knees, clutching her bleeding neck. The fishman had pulled away and seemed to be running, but she wasn't going to let him get away that easy - she used her elbows to drag herself over the an abandoned pistol and fired a few rounds in his general direction.
> 
> ...



Garrick nodded and slapped the girl across the back, causing her to involuntarily lurch forward off balance. He took no notice. *"Good, now go get yourself fixed up. Be ready to report at dawn at the Marine dockyard."* He started to march away but then paused and looked at her. *"Oh and take a shower, you reek of that mongrel fishman."* 

Garrick made his way to the Loguetown Marine tower and reported to the office of the Commandant of the East Blue Division of the Marines. He entered to the sound of loud cursing and bellowing. Rear Admiral Drake Worthington sat behind a mountain of unread reports on his desk, talking into five different den den mushi's at the same time. He was only in his mid thirties but already his hair had gone totally gray. Dark shadows hung under his eyes. Clearly sleep had hard to come by these days.  

"What there's another riot? I'll send a reserve squad right away." 

"Ravenbeard? Never heard of him. You deal with it!" 

"Listen Doberman we're already stretched thin as it is. I can't spare any extra ships."  

"Well it wasn't my idea to execute Roger in front of the whole wide world, but do the higher-ups ever listen to me? Nooooooooo, NEVER! Now I hear they're thinking of inviting pirates to ally with the WG. Can you believe it? Just what the fuck are they smoking over there in Marineford?" 

Garrick marched straight up and slapped his right hand on the Marine's desk. "I need you to give me a ship."   

Rear Admiral Drake looked up questioningly at Garrick. "Who in the blue hell are you?" 

Garrick bristled visibly at such disrespect. He had been serving under this burnout for the past two years. "I'm Lt. Zane Garrick, future hero of the Marines, protege of-" 

"Yeah, yeah, save it. You want what now?" 

"A ship for my new squad, Taskforce Absolute Justice. You seem to have troubles, well I'm the Marine who's gonna fix 'em. Give me a month and I'll have the East Blue clear of this goddamn pirate menace. Give me a year and you can add the Grand Line as well."  He handed Drake a paper with his chosen candidates.  

Drake rolled his eyes and sighed. "Well I don't have many ships to spare in case you haven't noticed *Lieutenant*, but I think I have something that might suit your needs." 

Garrick grinned from ear to ear, envisioning the steel monstrosity of death that would soon be his to captain.  

_The Next Day... _
*"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!"*

Garrick eyed the ugly heap of junk that lay anchored before him. The ship was of the brigantine style with only two decks. She had been new when Gold Roger was still suckling on his smothers teet. Her hull was mere redwood oak, old and weatherbeaten from age, and with so many patch jobs that you couldn't even tell what was part of the original ship. A handful of rusty cannons peaked out of a pitiful excuse for a gun deck. Garrick spotted a Seagull sleeping lazily in the mouth of one of the cannons. He now knew what he'd be eating for dinner tonight. 

*"THIS IS NO SHIP FOR THE FUTURE FLEET ADMIRAL!"* Garrick bellowed. He was of half a mind to march right back to Drake and tell him off. He wouldn't though. This was an obvious attempt to make a mockery of him, but Garrick wouldn't take the bait. He'd show the old farts in HQ soon enough what he was made of. 

As his chosen officers arrived, they found Garrick sitting cross legged in front of the ship, his cannon like arms crossed over his chest. Beside him was a tall stack of paint cans (black of course) along with heavy duty brushes and rollers. Garrick stared at each of them in turn, then hooked a meaty thumb towards the ship. *"First order of duty. Paint that ugly friend!"* 

Just like his mom used to say, 'When life gives you lemonades then stuff them down the next man's throat.'


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Kaizer had been standing out on the deck keeping watch the whole damn night, mostly because he was the only one who could do anything at this point, both Akuma and Thomas had been injured beyond the ability to fight, and they needed to be patched up as soon as possible. Kaizer supposed they hadn't formally introduced themselves either what with all the fighting that had been going on recently, ?Hey that seems like a pretty damn good idea.? Kaizer also had to keep man of the ship's steering wheel as well, when Akuma wasn't physically able to hold onto the damn thing anyways, their Captain could be quite a stubborn one when it came to getting where they wanted to go themselves. Kaizer walked towards the helm, where he was greeted by his three companions, who had apparently taken a liking to both Akuma and Thomas, and he opened the door to the helm, ?You know, I had just realized that we never really properly got introduced, have we?? Kaizer grinned at Thomas, ?My name's Akimoto Kaizer, and what about yours??



"Thomas Alexander Brinstin." Thomas held out his left hand. "I would shake with my right, but i can't move that arm anymore." The two shake hands and Kaizer sits down in the room with Akuma and Thomas. "My name is Akuma Rodgers." Akuma comments, laying flat on his stomach. "I managed to sew his wounds shut after you stopped the bleeding, but they'll tear open if he does anything stupid. Like stand." 

"I am waiting patiently for my doctor to arrive." Akuma comments, face in the floorboards. Thomas nodded. "Indeed, according to the logs we're about a few hours out from the next island... the only problem is that i can't see a single town on it. It's just jungle... so, if you can figure a way to get a doctor the-" "MONKEY DOCTOR!!!" Akuma quickly leaps up and grabs the helm. "WE SHALL GET A MONKEY DOCTOR! They have those in the woods right?" 

Akuma turns to Thomas, who simply blinks in response, his eyes showing pure shock. "Eh? What?" Akuma comments. "YOUR BACK!!!" Thomas points at the Akuma's wounds, "BWAAAH!!!!! I'M BLEEDING!!!!!" Akuma screams, blood spraying from his wounds. "HELP!!!! HELP!!!!!!!" The pirate captain shouts, running around the helm room spraying blood over the walls. "WILL YOU SIT DOWN IDIOT!!!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 26, 2011)

*Meredy Island~ Bounty Hunters*
_One Day Ago..._​
"Heh,"  A man said, "You've been staring at that bounty picture for a while, bro. You like this kid or something?" The guy speaking had strange hair that seemed to defy gravity and wore clothes that looked like he came straight from some kind of dojo. 

 The man he was talking to had white hair, a duster jacket, and a scar on the left side of his face. He gazed intently at a poster in his hands, "Nonsense." He spoke, his voice rough and low. "I just want to beat the shit out of this little snot."  The other man laughed loudly,"Nikolai Bullfrog, you're one of the most strange people I've ever met..."   Nikolai stood up; he crumpled up the bounty poster and tightened his fists. "I'm going to take this brat down. I'll need your help to accomplish it Brock." He announced, and then his eyes fell on Brock, waiting for an answer. A broad smile went across his face. 

"Seriously, Nikolai? You have to ask me? You know I'm always eager to crack a pirate's skull!" Brock exclaimed, slamming his fists against each other repeatedly and grinning hard. The man, Nikolai, who seemed so grim that happiness or joy had escaped him long ago, finally smiled, returning his comrade's grin. It quickly went to the same scowl though when Brock asked, "What the hell this kid do anyway?" Nikolai stared at the ground. "He massacred thirty people, Brock. And they say he's only a rookie. He has to be stopped." Nikolai stated simply, starting to walk away and back to the ship that he used to come to this island. Brock whistled, crossing his arms and following after Nikolai, "Thirty people... That's crazy!" He yelled out. Then he took a knee and scooped up the bounty poster Nikolai had tossed away. "25,000,000! Holy shit, where the hell is this little punk! Let me at him!" The eager bounty hunter exclaimed, pumping his fist in the air.

Nikolai and Brock eventually reached the cove, where just a few days ago there was an old ship known as the Hangman laying there. Now there was instead a large green ship in the bay. The helm was a frog face, similar to the popular Frog? No Hippo shirts nowadays. This was the _Happy Frog_, a bit large for two bounty hunters, but it had been an old trade ship until Nikolai got it off a pirate he turned in. He remodeled it and the Happy Frog was born. The two bounty hunters boarded and Nikolai started to walk towards the 'Captain's Quarters'. He really didn't consider himself the captain, that was too much of a pirate term. He also didn't like commanding a bunch of people. "The nearest island is Shalhaven. We'll stop there, get supplies, and maybe if we're real lucky we'll run into this Drax Stinger." He said, clenching his fist when he spoke the name. His eyes gleamed dangerously; he was the kind of man who wouldn't stop until he got his prey. Brock knew this and started to head for Shalhaven, almost immediately. 

Nothing would stop Nikolai from crushing that kid...

*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
Enter Takeo Stryker!​
The Stinger Pirates (currently The Stinger Pirate since Drax was the only member) had arrived in Shalhaven, not a remarkable island. Many people came through looking for supplies before they went off on adventures. Drax had come to the island in search of supplies and a new crewmate to join him on his quest of World Domination. Drax walked through the streets of Shalhaven, his hands in his pockets, eyes gleaming with young wanderlust, and a lot of swagger. He had a smug grin on his face, unaware that it was on a bounty poster and also that, now many bounty hunters and marines would be leering at his head now. The little incident on Meredy Island had earned him a little fame, namely a 2,500,000 bounty. Drax felt good though... He'd finally been able to get his closure with the people who mocked him. Of course, his closure had involved him killing half of them and keeping the other half alive to spread his name. "Drax Stinger, world conqueror!" He exclaimed excitedly. 

That was when he noticed how quiet this town was. There were barely any people on the streets, they all seemed to walk around like ghosts; frightened by something. Drax's eyes narrowed, then he started waving his hands in the air, "Hello! The name is Drax! The future ruler of the world! Kneel!" He screamed to everyone. The people merely looked at him and shook their heads. Then someone grabbed his shoulder, turning him around. An old man with his eyes wide, "What are you doing? Be quiet! Don't let him hear you!" Drax glared at the old man. How dare this lowly peasant touch him? He was the future emperor of the world. He massacred his entire home; he could do the same to this man. But there was no purpose to it; he'd be nowhere closer to his goal if he took his life. The people of Meredy Island had to be killed, they'd mocked him.

"Get off me!" Drax yelled, pushing the old man on the ground hardly. "Where can I get something to eat around her? My belly demands food!" He said, walking off in the pursuit of food. When he saw the cafe, Drax smirked. Time to eat; he started to stomp in the direction. He hoped the villagers prayed to their gods that they gave good service or he'd... The old man grabbed his leg, "Please sir, Takeo Stryker is in there!" Drax promptly stomped the man's face in. He was making it hard not to kill him. "This Takeo Stryker guy better get out of my way then!" He roared, kicking open the door to the cafe.

*"I AM HERE TO EAT! PREPARE ME YOUR FINEST MEAL OR YOU WILL ALL DIE!"*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 26, 2011)

*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven
*​
Takeo Stryker leaned back in his seat in what was once a fine cafe, however now the pure white curtains and wood floor were stained in the blood of Shalhaven residents. The man that caused all of this blood shed starred up at the ceiling while leaning his chair onto its two back legs, "I escaped in order to find powerful opponents...Yet I can't find anything but weaklings."


"I AM HERE TO EAT! PREPARE ME YOUR FINEST MEAL OR YOU WILL ALL DIE!"
 a small man shouts as he enters the cafe. Unfortunately for the hungry boy the kitchen was a bloody mess, covered in the corpses of the cafe's chefs. Takeo had mistook the knife wielding cooks with swordsmen, and by the time he discovered the mix up it was too late.

"Ah, someone new," Takeo says, slamming his chair back onto four legs, "Eh, you're too small..." he says with disappointment in his voice before leaning back onto his chair, "The cooks are dead, move along boy," he says with a wave of his hand as he continues to stare at the ceiling.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2011)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates~ Crescent Point Institution *
_Fight Aftermath_​
They had done it. They'd beaten Ishamael, the Black Death, and the Warden of Crescent Point Institution. By doing this, they'd also released thousands of psychoes on to the seas, to ravage probably many innocent villages. But none of the three Ravenbeard Pirates cared. There only concern seemed to be power. Lupe, grinning ear from to ear as he thought of this thinks, _"This is my kind of group..."_ Ravenbeard was also pleased with the work they had done apparently. Shrugging his massive shoulders, he started to walk away from the destructive work they'd done. Kindal followed. Lupe looked at them confused, "The warden? All too myself!?" He asked, hoping Ravenbeard would give him permission. He owed this man for freeing him, so he felt it was right to ask him. Ravenbeard turned around and simply nodded. That was all Lupe needed. The muscular man hopped over to Ishamael, who was still hanging on to the ledge, barely. He crouched over him and his tongue out, "Are situations are reversed warden!" He roared, laughing madly after he said that. Ishamael looked at the wolf-man with hatred. Reduced to this...

As Ravenbeard and Kindal walked away, they could hear the screams of the warden. Both of them smirked at that. Their newest comrade was a psycho, but a psychopath on your side, was a lot better then a psychopath going against you. They both realized this as the screams continued. 

"Now Warden?" Lupe asked, holding Ishamael in the air with one hand. His body was paralyzed. He couldn't move. He was truly helpless. "I... I refuse..." He muttered. Lupe breathed in the man's face, "Really?" His mismatched, crazy eyes flashed dangerously, moonlight from somewhere seeming to reflect off them. This was the kind of crazed maniac that was now free to roam the seas. The Warden coughed up some blood, "Fine. I'm done, anyway. My bosses will have my head for this and probably yours too..." Lupe snorted at these words. He was free! No one would contain him again. Especially not bastards like this guy! "It's in my left pocket." He told Lupe and the wolf nodded, using his other hand to reach in the man's pocket. He dug deeper into his pocket, until he felt it. 

His eyes lit up with the strange joy you see every now and then in a maniac's eyes. He ripped the item out of the coat and he simply dropped Ishamael when he saw it. Ishamael hit the ground hard and a loud grunt could be heard as the man passed out. It was simply too much trauma for him. Lupe didn't give a crap about the Warden, though. He finally had it. 

"It's been so long," He said, holding up the moonstone necklace his parents had given to him and his sister when he was just a boy. When he arrived in CPI, he remembered that it had been taken from him as a way to keep his lycanthropy under check. The wolf had longed for during his stay and he finally had it. Its matching twin, its sister, was buried underneath the dirt with Lupe's sister after he had killed her. Grinning, Lupe lowered his head and put the necklace on. Soon as the stone touched his skin, he felt as if power went through his body. Now he was truly free. The man could now roam the seas as much as he wanted. This was the last time he would howl in this place. 

Ravenbeard and Kindal were at the docks, about to get on the ship, when they heard the howl. Then, Lupe was behind them, with the same blinding speed used to defeat Ishamael. He was on all fours and there seemed to be a new necklace or maybe old necklace around his neck. "I'm free." He said simply, before leaping and landing on the deck of the Savvy Stinger. With the moon in the air, their new crewmate simply sat down and crossed his legs, staring at the moon until the journey began...

The journey to freedom...


----------



## Furious George (Dec 27, 2011)

* Marine Base G218*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Helen Swann: Marine Base G218*
> Helen was marched in shackles before a small and unenthusiastic crowd gathered in front of the gates of the Marine tower. Clearly most of them were present against their own will. Helen ascended the steps to the top of the makeshift execution platform, hurriedly constructed overnight. Captain Horace Hornblower was already waiting for her, standing at attention with a self important smile on his face. Her eyes immediately went to the man sized broadsword strapped to his back, _her sword_. The crimson steel blade reflected the bright sunlight of above, making it seem to glow with an inner fire.  It made her heart ache to see such a fine sword in the possession of such an unworthy man.
> 
> "Kneel," he said.
> ...



It was now the day after Roger's death the New World Tribune was back to some level of sanity. It was still pretty hectic what with the constant news of this pirate being inspired by Roger's words and that pirate busting up this island but things quieted enough to afford Tina and Rosa a nice long break.

Tina's mood had improved a lot it seemed to Rosa and she was back to her usual self.... 

"What's going on over there?" 
"Oh yeah. We didn't cover it at all because we were so busy with the mess in Loguetown yesterday, but a local execution is supposed to take place in a few minutes." Rosa replied, pointing to the fair-haired girl in shackles on the makeshift platform.

"I said kneel!" 

The marine before her forced the girl to her knees. Tina's eyes hardened behind her small shades. 

"Come on honey. We don't have to see this."
"What is she charged with?"
"... Funny, our people never found out. Tina, where are you going now?!"

The young reporter made her way through the scant snatches of people that made up the audience. Tina was definitely back to her usual self.

_Could she be a pirate?_ Tina mused. _And if she is... maybe I can get some last words from her. Gol D. Roger taught us all how powerful and important dying words can be.... or at the very least get her side of the story for whatever its worth. Was there even a trial?_

The big surly marine seemed to be through talking to her. 

"Excuse me, marine sir!"She called out to him from the crowd. Hi, Tina Modotti, _New World Tribune_, how are you?

Captain Horace grunted and spat to the side. 

"Awesome. Anyway I was wondering what this young woman was charged with. My people don't seem to know and we'd love to cover this story while we're here. We have been here for a few days and heard of no arrest being made, no trial, no nothing. Is there a reason for this?"

As Tina piled on the question she switched on her iDen and pointed it toward the marine captain. This kept him from calling over some guards to "remove" her. 

Tina then lowered it to the young woman and zoomed in. Her head was bowed.

"You can speak for yourself you know, miss. How did you come to this fate? Do you feel the decision was fair? Is there any regret..."  Tina began to lose her words as she stared at the girl. She didn't know how but everything just felt off about this. About her being in chains.... "What did you _do_?" She said almost softly.

"Go away! NOW!" The chained girl growled. 

"You heard the lady! Beat it tramp, before I have you flogged!"

Guards immediately came and "persuaded" her to back off.

"Watch the equipment, bub!" Tina hollered, shielding her iDen. 

Now Tina had been a reporter long enough to know a liar. This girl was a bad liar. The emotion she was trying to convey... It was a lie. She was hiding something.

Helen sighed silently. That was close. This foolish reporter didn't know how close she was to getting 6 families enslaved. 

One of the marine guards continued to push her back even when the other one left.

"Hey what is your deal!?!? You see I'm no-"

"keep asking questions." The marine guard slipped something into Tina's hands and quickly moved away. He looked weary and frightened.

Tina drew a question mark as she looked at the contents of her hands. 

"A den den mushi?"


----------



## Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Should I be? Seeing a Devil Fruit user isn't all that uncommon. Accepting you for _"what"_ you are means very little. It's _"who"_ you are that I should come to accept. Sarasa took a small pause before continuing. As for being family . . . I left my family behind a long time ago. Plus, aren't I older than you? Wouldn't that make me your mother figure? she laughed slightly at the thought. We can be friends, but "friendship" is something that develops over time. After just meeting someone, you can't necessarily call them a friend. And as for being my captain, like I mentioned before, I have no intention of becoming a pirate. However, I have no issue with traveling with you for a while. At least until you pay me back for my destroyed vessel. Now . . . Sarasa simply gave a smile to Mari could you please release my hand? Your fur is starting to make it sweat. Mari was a bit surprised as she released Sarasa's hand. Now then, shouldn't we be heading into town?
> 
> Sarasa has been on her own and traveling for a very long time, so making connections with people isn't something that's very high on her agenda. However, she isn't one to just turn people away for no reason. Her mind can also be changed or persuaded when given the right motivation.



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Old Lady]​
Mari only grinned throughout the speech Sarasa gave, and when she was done; at which time, the others had already taken out a longboat and started rowing towards the beach just outside the cave; she took her hand again, soaring through the air, towards the beach. While flying, she spoke. "Honestly, you are one rude girl, aint'cha~?" Her voice was teasing, yet understanding. "It's your life, and we value freedom almost as high as each other, so I will not force you into anything you do not want. But.." she halted her speech when she landed, and returned to it once they where both safe and sound on the soft sand.
"You will forever be family to us now, weather you like it or not~" she showed Sarasa her tongue and winked at her, then started walking. When Sarasa didn't move, Mari looked back and yelled "Come on, you slowpoke!" with a smile and a wave. 

The two women walked towards the town, the others close behind. It didn't take long before someone showed up. A very old, fragile lady, walking with a large wooden staff about two times her size, came walking towards them. She seemed to arrive from the north, which was odd, as the town was to the east. The cave they used to hide their ship in was a few miles west .

The old lady small in stature. It looked like she was so old that she was about to  crumble into a ball of wrinkles. Her arched back creaked as she neared the two girls. The old lady stopped right in front of Mari, seemingly investigating her. "How may I help you, charming young lady." Mari said, curtsying the old woman. The elder chuckled under her breath, forcing a small movement  in the corner of her mouth, something Mari understood to be a smile. _"You are most kind, but I am not charming, nor young.."_ the old lady spoke in a low, almost whispering voice, the strain in her voice apparent. _"I only came to warn you that Rockoshie Town is no longer a good place to be."_ She coughed, then added, _"The woods are haunted. Nay. They are cursed."_ Another cough followed.

"My name is Mari D. Angel, and we would love to hear more about that~" Mari said playfully, leaning towards the old lady with avid enthusiasm. She had turned into human form when they landed on the beach, so the old lady had no reason to be scared, but something about what Mari said scared her, and she fell to her knees. _"I beg you. Do not visit the Town, just run away!"_ It seemed like she was going to say more, but a coughing attack prevented her.
As the coughing attack subsided, so had her fear. _"The people in town are going crazy I tell you. If you go, then it is at your own risk."_ 
The old lady got up from her knees, and slowly walked away, her large staff tapping the ground. The tapping was almost gone before Mari moved. And when she did, she started walking towards town. "I smell adventure~!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven
> *​
> Takeo Stryker leaned back in his seat in what was once a fine cafe, however now the pure white curtains and wood floor were stained in the blood of Shalhaven residents. The man that caused all of this blood shed starred up at the ceiling while leaning his chair onto its two back legs, "I escaped in order to find powerful opponents...Yet I can't find anything but weaklings."
> 
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
_Drax Stinger_​
Drax had entered the cafe searching for food, but all he got was the stench of blood. He, himself was familar with the smell. He'd been covered in a few days ago. Drax snorted, "How disgusting," He said, walking over a corpse that lay on the ground. "This isn't sanitary at all..." He noted as blood dripped off the counter, where a man's arm had been cut off. "Ah, someone new," A voice said. 

"Eh, you're too small..." Drax stopped walking and his eyes narrowed. His eyes scanned the room. Despite it being empty, Drax was still trying to figure out who had dared speak to him in such a tone. "Was it you!?" He asked, raising a man's head up. It was bloodied, with a small cut on the neck.

 "Oh." He said, allowing the head to hit the table again. Takeo watched Drax do this several times, before he started to get annoyed. Was this punk stupid or something, "It was me you idiot!" He barked, slamming a fist on a table and causing it to break into pieces. The swordsman seemed to breathe steam as he struggled to calm down. 

"Huh?" He said. "So it was you!" Drax exclaimed, as if he'd deducted it after a long and thorough investigation. Takeo smirked as he got this strange boy's attention, "Yes. It was me. Everyone is dead, including the chefs, so go ahead and move along..." Takeo Stryker stated, his eyes dead as the people he'd murdered. Drax chuckled, taking a seat and crossing his legs. 

"I'm afraid I can't do that! I came here to eat!" The boy said stupidly. 

"And I plan to get my meal!" Takeo started to shake again. Man was this kid crazy or something? he couldn't be a villager, he seemed to be unaware of who he was. "Look kid, I'm not a butcher but if you press me I'll be happy to be one!" He roared, pulling out the broken hilt he usually carried with him. Drax took one look at it and laughed, "You threaten me with that? Hah! You'll have to do better!" He told the swordsman with a grin. Meanwhile, the villagers outside listened to the conversation. They were biting their nails, "That kid is good as dead... No one has ever talked to Takeo liked that and even lived to see the next day. He's crazy!" One man mumbled. An older man, the one from before, sighed, "I tried to warn him." He said with resounding defeat. Just another person, killed by Takeo... Behind the crowd of people was a strange man wearing an all yellow suit. He also had shades that obscured his surely, scary eyes. "So Takeo... This is where you chose to play?" He said, his voice low and husky, speaking each word with pleasure. He was smiling. For today, he'd finally finish his long, long mission. 

"To eliminate Takeo Stryker, if he ever went rogue..." He whispered to himself, grinning as he pulled out a picture with the boy's face on it.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 27, 2011)

*Ravenbeard Pirates - Savvy Singer

Kindal Clyne*​
Kindal casually whistled "Bink's Sake" as the trio left the mental institution in utter destruction. The warden of Crescent Point Institution was certainly formiddable, but he was ultimately a victim of the Ravenbeard Pirates' destiny. Fate had already decided that Lupe would join them and Ishamael was only a minor distraction along the way. For his stupidity of standing in the way of the Ravenbeard Pirates, he threw away his life. The other mental patients took the initiative and decided to flee the institution instead of challenging the Ravenbeard Pirates as they already tried to do. It's obvious that they aren't mentally crazy seeing as though they have enough brain cells to figure out attacking the Ravenbeard Pirates is a death wish.

"Buchou, it'd be wise to get another ship before we continue on. The Marines surely know our names by now and will come after us." Kindal said to Ravenbeard. "There's a city not far from here that has a reknown shipyard. Their ships fetch for a hefty price, but that won't be a problem for us." A sly grin came across Kindal's face.

Ravenbeard laughed heartily at the comment. *"Gwahaha! Damn right! We'll just take it!"* Kindal nodded in agreement. He didn't expect any other answer from this man. If he did, he'd have to find another man to follow.

Lupe didn't seem to object to the plan either. In his eyes, what was the fun of paying for a ship? It'd be much more fun to just steal it--and much more satisfying.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 27, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4

Lucio Powell​*
The Marine ship that had the letters *'XMS'* sloppily painted along the side of it sailed through the rather calm waters of the West Blue. Onboard the ship are six Marines that are looking to accomplish a mission that a team of 500 Marines failed to do: reclaim a Marine Base that was overrun by a revolutionary group. The chances of them actually succeeding is probably 1:1000, but that isn't standing in their way. It especially holds true for their optimistic leader: Lt. Lucio Powell.

"Are you guys ready to whoop some ass?!?!?!!? Can I get a 'WOOP WOOP?!?!' Can I get a 'HELL YEAH?!?!?!?'" The dark-skinned Lt. stood on the crow's nest while addressing the Marine squad. All of them simply looked at the Lt. with a blank expression, some of them even with a sweat-drop.

Lucio took their silence as nervousness. "I get, you guys are still a lil' scared about the mission. Don't worry guys, we're the *X*treme Marine Squadron, champions of JUSTICE!!!" The Lt. thrust his arms into the air as he made the remark. 

Silence once again.​
Lucio waved this off once again and decided to actually explain the mission to them. Once he thoroughly explained it maybe it'll seem more plausible than it does now. The Lt. hopped down from the crow's nest and ventured into his private quarters. Lucio returned holding what appeared to be a toy model of some sort. He set it on a table for all to see and upon further inspection, it was a very elaborate model.

​
"Behold! My carefully constructed model of Marine Base J4!" Lucio announced to the XMS. All six of them gathered around the table to take a look at the model Marine base. To each of their surprise, it looked as if Lucio spent many hours contructing this thing. It showed how dedicated this Marine was to taking back the Marine base. Lucio may be goofy and clueless, but when it came down to his job as a Marine, this was your man. He wouldn't fail you.

"As you guys can see, this is a pretty huge and tricky place. We have to go through various defences just to reach the main facility! But I believe in us! We can do it!" Lucio said as his hand formed into a fist. "The Revolutionaries have guards placed at each major point of the base in case omeone tried to attack them. The main facility in the center would be alerted immediately and reinforcements would arrive to put down the threat. A while back, an elite group of 500 Marines tried to storm the base and take it back. All of them were defeated. This is why we'll infiltrate the base using stealth."

Lucio stepped back and smiled at his squad. "We have quite some time before we reach J4, so in the meantime, I need to know all of your abilities so we can form a strategy!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick nodded and slapped the girl across the back, causing her to involuntarily lurch forward off balance. He took no notice. *"Good, now go get yourself fixed up. Be ready to report at dawn at the Marine dockyard."* He started to march away but then paused and looked at her. *"Oh and take a shower, you reek of that mongrel fishman."*
> 
> Garrick made his way to the Loguetown Marine tower and reported to the office of the Commandant of the East Blue Division of the Marines. He entered to the sound of loud cursing and bellowing. Rear Admiral Drake Worthington sat behind a mountain of unread reports on his desk, talking into five different den den mushi's at the same time. He was only in his mid thirties but already his hair had gone totally gray. Dark shadows hung under his eyes. Clearly sleep had hard to come by these days.
> 
> ...



 *TFAJ~ The Dark Justice*
_Blitz Ziegler_​
So this was where his destiny would lead him to. Blitz sighed as he looked at the incredibly old ship. It was rusted and broken, probably from centuries of sailing. Maybe in the first ten years of it's long life it would be considered beautiful, but now... It was quite possibly the ugliest ship that he had ever seen in his life. And he was going to be serving on it, under some guy named Zane Garrick. Little did Blitz know that this man was the same marine he briefly glimpsed at when he entered the Loguetown brawl. Blitz cursed, "I can't believe I'm going to be serving on this ugly ship. My room better at least be fashionable." He stated blissfully, vowing in his mind that when he was an admiral, he'd get himself the world's most beautiful battleship. When pirates saw it coming towards them, they'd at least get to look at the beautiful ship before dying. But this rust bucket... It was a warm-up to hell. Blitz went over to the decks along with everyone else. He walked carefully, his hips swaying to the side as he walked. He had to make an entrance. 

"ENSIGN BLITZ ZIEGLER IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY! While this ship is still an ugly mess, you can at least admire my beauty!"  Blitz announced, sticking his hand out and getting on a knee. Everyone just looked at him like he was crazy. Someone also tossed him a bucket of paint, along with a brush. The marine who did it, smiled, showing off yellow teeth. "Get to painting, lassie." He said, walking off. Blitz's eyes narrowed, "Lassie!? What an ugly nickname!" He yelled angrily, waving his hands in the air.

Mid-protest, Blitz slammed into what could best be descriped as a brick wall. He hit the ground hard, but he got up quick. "What the hell!?" He yelled out, pushing his sunglasses back on his face. Bltiz looked up fearfully, in front of him there was a giant man with arms like tree trunks and the body of a gorilla. Blitz's eyes narrowed, he had seen this man before... At Loguetown. He remembered him well, mainly because he was so... "Ugly!" Blitz exclaimed, before he knew what he was saying. 

Crap.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4
> 
> Lucio Powell​*
> The Marine ship that had the letters *'XMS'* sloppily painted along the side of it sailed through the rather calm waters of the West Blue. Onboard the ship are six Marines that are looking to accomplish a mission that a team of 500 Marines failed to do: reclaim a Marine Base that was overrun by a revolutionary group. The chances of them actually succeeding is probably 1:1000, but that isn't standing in their way. It especially holds true for their optimistic leader: Lt. Lucio Powell.
> ...



*Mark Markson*

Mark took one step,  and said, with a normal, un-noteworthy voice: "Lt. Jr. Grade Mark Markson, at your service! I am proficient in usage of guns, rifles, bow and arrow and hand to hand combat, sir!" then he took one step back and did not speak again.

It was clean, it was simple, and it was just what Mark is all about. Mark does not fool around with complicated fighting styles, long thought processes or anything else that could tarnish his long streak of being simple.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

*[The Decision; D?Compose]​*
*[Off the Cost of Smooth Island. ?D?Compose?]​*​
Overbite?s eyes froze at the laugher, not once since he awoke over fifty years ago had one even attempted such a thing. The Mer, the people of Cinco de Diablo just considered him ?God? and worshiped him as such.  ?Dukaan?? D? asks, his sharp blue eyes cutting from the horizon to the small man in red cloths.  ?You are very Boziik, erm. Bold little man to show me that sort of Dukaan, dishonor.? his voice snaps sharply as he shook his head, that placid grin falling from his face to a scowl of the foulest anger.  ?Orin pruzaan dwiin aal kreh ahrk kren, nuz Slen do vahzah muz los sindugahvon.? he growls, his tongue flicking sharply between his jagged teeth. His gaze cuts from Trade for a split second, his great white ax lingering almost loosely in his grip before his talon for fingers wrapped heavily around the handle.  ?You see Joor, mortal I have slumbered lingrah, a very long time. So excuse me if I don?t understand some menial word that will feim, fade.? D? states plainly turning back toward Trade.

 ?But don?t get me wrong Mer, if you think that my lack of comprehension of you pitiful language is funny, we?ll see if you can dock this veysun, ship yourself.? 

*[Can?t a Fella Sleep now and again?? Kenneth Forescythe]​*​
[Aboard the *X*MS Vessel]​
* ?Wh? dennea join meh he said. Beat up Pirates n? Revolutionaries. Dennea hav? tae blah, blah BLAH!!?* a large hulking form growls as it moves in the hammock it laid in. A moment later two large booth slide over the edge and plant firmly onto the floor with a bone jarring impact as Lucio ranted above deck. * ?Cannea ah fellah get sum shut eye??* he grows while straightening his form. Yawning a one of the large ham hocks he called a hand wrapped around his hat and pulled it from a nail. * ?I wander whit thit blitherin? idiot is gawin? oan aboot nao.?* Kenneth growls as he pinched the bridge of his nose. As he stood Lucio?s voice went silent, but it was far too late now, the monster known as Kenneth was no awake and on his way topside to see what in the name of Oda was going on. 

He reached the deck just as Lucio reemerged with a large, well to a normal person, model. Kenneth assumed that it was a replica, yes he may be barbaric but he can think, of the base they were supposed to retake. Kenneth had learned of the mission a while back when he was still looking for an outfit to join, then it didn?t interest him, and although it still didn?t it was the objective that Lucio decided to undertake. Now slightly curious about what was going on Kenneth allowed his anger to fade, his blood shot eyes returned to normal as he walked up to the rest of the crew that was looking at their leader?s carefully constructed toy. 



			
				Lucio said:
			
		

> ?This is why we?ll infiltrate the base using stealth??



* ?Whit are ye talkin? boot laddie? Hav? ye seen th? size O? meh? I dennea sneak.?* Kenneth states with a gargle in his tone as he patted around on his person for one of his many flasks. Bur as with their first meeting the dark skinned Lt. didn?t pay Kenneth no heed, seemed he was more concerned with his own agenda, finding out what everyone can do, to care about what they couldn?t do. 



			
				Lucio said:
			
		

> ?We have quite some time before we reach J4, so in the meantime I need to know all your abilities so we can form a strategy!?



The optimistic Lt. states firmly with a grin. Kenneth can only shake his head * ?Th? awld man wis right.?* Kenneth grumbled as he marched off toward one of the sides of the ship.  A short while later he was upon a cannon and his large hands were wrapping around it. The heavy chains that held it in place strain as it is pulled upward, and soon they snap with a twang as the cannon is pulled free of the deck. Turning back to Lucio with the cannon in hand Kenneth gives him a serious look. The metal of the weapon begins to scream as Kenneth?s other large hand wraps around it, then like a paper cup it is crumpled into a small ball before it is tossed overboard. * ?I?mah wreckin? ball.?* the large Barbarian snorts as the destroyed tool splashed down and sunk beneath the waves.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Acr II: Island of Unlimited Adventure_​
" Why would you steal only cotton candy? We need to steal those bumper cars, or maybe some go karts, we could have races all the time!" Ral said. "The maintenance would be a pain though."

"Yes!" Kent said, pointing at Ral with a grin. "That's a good idea! We're having good ideas here! We need to have more of them!" He spun on one foot, looking up at Bridget. "Bridget! Any ideas? Anything, anything, anything..." he said, staring in wonder as Adventure Island drew closer. "Hold that thought actually," he said. "We're getting closer. Bring us in between those towers."

Their boat drifted in between two large red and white towers which made up the entrance to Adventure Island. Past the towers, Kent could see hundreds of boats docked, floating lazily in the enormous bay.

*"Halt!"* Came a voice from one of the towers. *"You're flying an unidentified Jolly Roger. Please identify yourselves for official records, yaddah yaddah yaddah."*

"I'm Kent Altira!" Kent shouted back, striking a pose. "And we're the Firecracker Pirates! Toughest crew North of the Grand Line!"

*"Yeah, whatever buddy,"* the voice replied. *"Come on through. Don't break anything, steal anything, kill anyone, you know the drill."*

"Heh," Kent muttered to his crew, "don't steal anything. Good one."

Their boat floated into the harbor, where Kent got into a shouting match with the captain of a larger ship over which ship had the right-of-way. Finally however, they were able to pull into the dock, and the three of them stepped off the ship ready to go. "So, which way first?" Kent asked as they entered the park.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 27, 2011)

After their tour of the hotel both decided to head to the beach as planned. Mini's nervous. It wouldn?t be such a strange feeling if it weren?t for the fact that she was with Leo, her best friend of ten years and the person she's feel most comfortable around. However, said best friend decided to be awkwardly adorable this morning and ask if she go to the beach with him until he decided to go play video games. Of course she forgive though but something was different this time.

The feeling dissipates, however, as soon as her feet hit the sand. She loved the beach, and so does Leo, and it?s a beautiful day; nothing in the world can stress Mini out when she's here. ?Come on, let?s go!? she calls to him, stripping down to her swimsuit - she doesn't even notice his wide-eyed stare as she does so.

He shakes it off and follows her, tackling her from behind so that she falls face first into the salty water, and she comes up sputtering. ?Oh, it?s on.?
The rest of the day is filled with splash fights, attempted drownings, sunbathing, sandcastles, and seashell searching; it?s almost like when the two of them would come to the beach as kids. Finally, their both completely worn out, and Mini drags herself back up to their chairs.

?That was great, Leo. Thanks,? she sighs, leaning back and watching the horizon in front of her.

?Yeah, it was? look? I gotta tell you something.? And there it is, the reason behind the tension hanging in the air all day. ?I? I kind of considered this a date??

?You did?? she starts to ask, but then he?s leaning over in his seat and briefly pressing his lips against hers, and she startled, but otherwise don?t pull away until he does.

?I love you,? he spits out, embarrassed. ?I wasn?t gonna tell you like that? but I have for years and? yeah.?

And then she realizes why he?s been awkward all day. But there?s no hesitation when she tell him how she feels; it?s about damn time they both put it out there anyway. ?I love you too, Leo,? She says simply, and the tension melts from his face as Mini leans in to kiss him again.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 27, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ East Blue

Bluenote Dreyar​*









​
*?Tch. Damn mayor? damn punks.? *Bluenote grunted to himself as he wandered back into the abandoned dockyard, both hands slipped into their respective pockets and his eyes on the ground. His brow sat heavy above his eyes as he wore a deep frown, contemplating the events that had just happened. Whenever he paid a visit to the town there townsfolk always reacted the same, bellowing out that the idiot had returned to cause some more damage. He was used to it now, so much so he actually went to the town to cause trouble. Once upon a time he only visited to steal some food or clothes, being a pirate so long ago gave him a bad name from the townsfolk before he had even met them. Being a moody teenager he took on the persona they had thrown at him without much complaint. Causing some mayhem allowed him to interact with others so it was simply what he began to do. Of course Bluenote had not put this psychological reasoning together yet, he simply felt the need for connection. It would only be a matter of time before he found his way back to town and repeated the events. 

As Bluenote moved to take a seat on a broken up hull of a ship his eyes lingered over to the sea line. At first he did not notice but after a double take he saw a pirate ship coming towards the town. He had heard the pirate known as Gold Roger had been executed recently and now pirates littered the world in search of his treasure but he did not think any would care to visit a shit hole like this. Without a doubt these blood thirsty pirates would kill everyone in town and loot the place before burning it to the ground. Those were the actions of pirates that he recalled. The teenager grunted and dashed his gaze elsewhere. 
*?Pft. Serves ?em right. They ain?t gonna be able to do anythin? against a bunch of pirates.? *As he said that out loud his felt a tingle in his spine. He slumped forward, supporting his chin on one of his hands.
*?They?ll probably come runnin? down ?ere askin? for my help, beggin? and shit. I can jus? laugh at ?em.? *The tingle on his spine turned to a weight on his shoulders. It was a fairly unpleasant feeling. He sat there silent for a few more moments before he shot up and dashed towards the shore near the small town.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates - Ral*

Ral smiled as well when he heard they shouldn?t steal anything, they were pirates! those rules would not apply to them. Immediately, as soon as they floated into the harbor, Kent started to shout apparently competing against another strange dude who was the captain of another ship. Ral sighed at this and tried to inspect the place while looking around, there should be something really fun around there, other way it would not deserve to be called amusement park. Then he found it, one of their main objectives: The mystic Cotton Candy stand.

"So, which way first?" Kent asked as they entered the park.

*" Here it is...."*the voice of the attendant was heard as Ral received an enormous cotton candy which was around four times his head?s size, and other two of a pretty normal size." thank ya, that dude will pay later "he said pointing at Kent with his thumb and then walked over to where the captain and the navigator of the ship were without letting the attendant to say anything else.

Reaching his comrades, the red-haired pirate handed over one of the normal ones to Bridget and the other one, which was normal as well, to Kent " Oh Cotton candy! "the blond said and was about to eat when he saw the enormous one that Ral was eating already" Hey, I?m the captain, why are you eating the biggest one? "firework man complained while Bridget was looking at them as if they were some kind of weirdos, though the first mate just looked at him with boredom, his mouth filled with a pink substance from the sweet.  

" I forgot....and you owe that dude one hundred Berries "the D. said now pointing at the attendant of before. " Also if you want some excitement, what about _The super mega ultra high and fatally addictive spatial roller coaster? "_Ral asked and the pointed at one of the attractions of the park" the one who gets scared will have to clean the deck of the ship for two weeks "the guy proposed at last while looking at the game.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 27, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4

Rayar Anguss​*​
The white haired marine had been on the ship for a good long while, ever since he was a child. However the new collection of marines with a new squad leader was something he had not been looking forward to. Rayar was the type of man who enjoyed relaxing and calm missions, where his life did not have to change too much or be put in danger. By the looks of the new Lieutenant that was very unlikely. This man seemed to be the type who wished to save the world, energetic and excitable. The complete opposite of the cool and collected Chief Warrant Officer. The marine soldier had been sitting against the side of the ship simply enjoying the cool sea air before the words from the crows nest bellowed down to them. In actually enjoyed sitting up there but the new officer seemed much happier making it his place to address the crew. None the less he seemed like a good man at heart, which was all too rare on the sea these days. Lucio Powell, the man who would lead him over the world for better or for worse. 

Lucio then requested to know about everyone so he could create a strategy from their respective powers and strength. First the rather simple Mark stepped forward in a fashion a soldier would, saluted and listed off his skills and strengths before returning to stern parade stance. Second the brute known as Kenneth made a showing of his brute strength. That man was certainly powerful but thinking was not his forte. With power like that however did you really need it to be? Both were in the Lieutenant sector, something Rayar had been able to avoid for a good long while. Yet if he had someone like Lucio leading him he feared he would be noticed for the power he did actually hold. For now he would do his best to keep his ability low key and avoid being in the direct battle line. Absently he scratched the back of his head and flowed his fingers through his white hair.
*?I?m Chief Warrant Officer Rayar Anguss. I?m not really a fighter or anything, perhaps I could just watch the ship while the infiltration takes part??* That was subtle enough, maybe. There was no need to show his strength and fighting skill if they had others to do so. As he said it he wore a completely composed expression, not revealling anything.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 27, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *TFAJ~ The Dark Justice*
> _Blitz Ziegler_​
> So this was where his destiny would lead him to. Blitz sighed as he looked at the incredibly old ship. It was rusted and broken, probably from centuries of sailing. Maybe in the first ten years of it's long life it would be considered beautiful, but now... It was quite possibly the ugliest ship that he had ever seen in his life. And he was going to be serving on it, under some guy named Zane Garrick. Little did Blitz know that this man was the same marine he briefly glimpsed at when he entered the Loguetown brawl. Blitz cursed, "I can't believe I'm going to be serving on this ugly ship. My room better at least be fashionable." He stated blissfully, vowing in his mind that when he was an admiral, he'd get himself the world's most beautiful battleship. When pirates saw it coming towards them, they'd at least get to look at the beautiful ship before dying. But this rust bucket... It was a warm-up to hell. Blitz went over to the decks along with everyone else. He walked carefully, his hips swaying to the side as he walked. He had to make an entrance.
> 
> ...



*Ziggy Floyd,TFAJ~ The Dark Justice *

*
He had recovered from his run in with GT and had found out the name of the man who had carried him back to get treated. He had looked through the files at HQ and he learned that the guy's name was Blitz. In his personalty section it said that he was fashionable as well as flamboyant. Not unlike Ziggy himself. Ziggy managed to score some LSD, what Ziggy believed to be the most beautiful drug of all. He got it so he could share it with Blitz. 

When he arrived at the ship he saw that big fat asshole that was Zane standing over the guy that he believed to be Blitz. He was obviously about to slap his shit, so Ziggy decided to help Blitz as Blitz had helped him. 

"Oi Oi Zane !" 

Zane turned around quickly "What the hell do you want ?!" "Umm yeah I uhhh...wanted to apply for this ship ! I mean with such a bad mother fucker like you roaming the seas it's obviously the only group worth joinin" 
"Ugh another pussyfoot in my group what a goddamn shame" As he walked away saying things about gay-boys and pansies Ziggy  helped Blitz up. "What a wanker, by the way mate my names Ziggy thanks for 'elping me yestaday  I was in quite the jam."  *


----------



## WarAngel (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hisame and The Eternal Flame Pirates*​
Hisame had been running with Ritoru and GT for roughly a mile or two through Loguetown to get to the docks. Slowly, but surely, Hisame was starting to be able to feel and move his left hand. The fight he had with the woman marine caused his left hand to go completely numb from one of her attacks; thankfully the numb feeling was going away, for Hisame feared that it could have been permanent.  

Finally, after reaching the docks, Ritoru led the trio to their ship. Hisame let out a long whistle, surprised by the size of the thing. "Wow... Is that really our ship?" 

~~~~~~~


*Ryu Jackson and the XMS*​
Ryu was new to this group of marines. Just the other day he was relocated from Marineford to being under the command of Lt. Lucio Powell. Ryu liked Lt. Powell, but was still getting accustomed to his extreme charisma. When Lt. Powell started yelling at the top of his lungs from the bird's nest, Ryu almost jumped out of his skin straight into the ocean. 

Once the Lieutenant jumped down onto the deck, and showed them all a diorama of the marine base J4 and started explaining the plan to take it back over, Ryu smiled. This was what he was waiting for. A chance for some action. The task seemed simple enough, but he knew that it wasn't so. The Revolutionary Army was nothing to sneeze at, and if 500 marines couldn't do the job, Ryu knew that the XMS was in for a challenge. When everyone began to tell Lt. Powell their abilities, Ryu stepped up to the plate. 

"Lt. Jr. Grade Ryu Jackson, sir! I specialize in hand-to-hand combat." Ryu said, while saluting to Lt. Powell. He then continued. "I have also been told that I am pretty fast and stealthy. If you need someone to infiltrate J4, then I am your guy. Sir!"


----------



## Cooli (Dec 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Old Lady]​
> Mari only grinned throughout the speech Sarasa gave, and when she was done; at which time, the others had already taken out a longboat and started rowing towards the beach just outside the cave; she took her hand again, soaring through the air, towards the beach. While flying, she spoke. "Honestly, you are one rude girl, aint'cha~?" Her voice was teasing, yet understanding. "It's your life, and we value freedom almost as high as each other, so I will not force you into anything you do not want. But.." she halted her speech when she landed, and returned to it once they where both safe and sound on the soft sand.
> ...



So the town is cursed and the people are going crazy. Sounds like superstition to me. Sarasa isn't the type to believe in things she cannot see with her own two eyes, thus stories about ghosts, monsters, curses and the like, she usually just brushes off. As they entered the town, however, she did find it strange that the streets were completely empty, and that there was no sign of activity. So where should we begin? as soon as she asked that question, the feint sound of music could be heard in the distance. After glancing around a bit, they noticed a bar that seemed to display some sign of life in this dead town.

Mari looked back at Sarasa, nodding. Aye, what better place to acquire information then the town tavern!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 27, 2011)

*Trade and D docking into Little Feet.

Trade had been in a particularly bad mood, D had refused to man the ship, his first bounty was lower then what he  expected it to be, and the ship was low on food. D had hogged most of the food and gave Trade mere scraps. They pair had been sailing for a week to find the island where trade knew he could get a log post but they had to stop for supplies. 


"Stupid lazy fishman hogging all the food won't do nothin for the ship." Trade saw a dock up ahead, he didn't know what the island was called but he could see people and houses and that was good enough for him. He walked down to the basement where D was usually doing experiments.  When he walked down he could see D working welding something with his back to Trade "Hey dude I'm docking so we can get some materials and shit. I shouldn't be long" D grunted with acknowledgement.

He sailed the ship next to the dock and threw out the anchor, surprisingly it wasn't very busy. Usually there are fishermen or something at most of the docks, this one was like a ghost dock. 

He walked into town and there wasn't anyone there just like the dock, it was stranded. Until an elderly man appeared out of no where and pushed Trade into a bush. "Sit there and stay quiet son." "What the hell, get away from me you old-" The old man smacked him with his cane "Shut your mouth, let the adults handle this one." 

The old man walked out int the open and suddenly a row of people where aligned on two sides like a mirror.  Coming from the top of the hill was a buffed up fishman, he had the head of a great white shark and the body of a human...except blue, was about 6 feet and he wore sandals and wrestler undies. He walked in between the line of people and began to speak. 

"LISTEN YOU DIRTY HUMANS, ALVIN'S READY FOR HIS NEXT MEAL AND HE'S TIRED OF YOU SICK,OLD,FLESHBAGS ! HE'S READY FOR SOMETHING A LITTLE MORE TENDER." He let out a loud cackle as the whole looked down alot of people looked like they were about to cry. That's when Trade was able to really get a sense of the town's condition, they all had ragged dirty clothes, they had bags under their eyes as if they hadn't gotten sleep in a while. The old man who pushed Trade walked up to the sharkman.

"Listen you whipper snapper, we're tired of you doing this to us ! I won't take it you hear !" The Sharkman grimaced "IN THAT CASE I GUESS ALVIN CAN HAVE A BAKER'S DOZEN THIS TIME AROUND !" "Why you !" The old man hit the Sharkman in the knee with his cane and the Sharkman immediately picked him up by his neck. "If I was thirty years younger...." "If I had a beri every time I heard that line." He snapped the oldman's neck and laughed. He began to talk again. "You know the drill humans ! Hurry up and follow me unless you wan-" Suddenly the Sharkman falls forward tumbling as he does it. The whole town gasps. He looks back to see who kicked him in the back to see a little red man holding the old man in his arms. He gently lets him down and pulls out his katana. You could see the tears start to leek out of his mask.

"I never been into seafood, but I always wondered what shark sashimi tasted like !"*


----------



## Eternity (Dec 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> So the town is cursed and the people are going crazy. Sounds like superstition to me. Sarasa isn't the type to believe in things she cannot see with her own two eyes, thus stories about ghosts, monsters, curses and the like, she usually just brushes off. As they entered the town, however, she did find it strange that the streets were completely empty, and that there was no sign of activity. So where should we begin? as soon as she asked that question, the feint sound of music could be heard in the distance. After glancing around a bit, they noticed a bar that seemed to display some sign of life in this dead town.
> 
> Mari looked back at Sarasa, nodding. Aye, what better place to acquire information then the town tavern!



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Lost in a daze?]​
Inside the tavern, Mari saw several inhabitants of the town sitting quietly by the tables. They did not eat, drink or otherwise to anything noteworthy. They just sat there, staring out into nothingness. One elderly man at the other side of the bar seem to make a sound. A long zombie groan that was nearly impossible to hear. "Woah, what is wrong with these people?" Mari said, like a child who just found a diamond on the ground. She poked them with her finger, trying to get a respond. When that failed, she started poking harder, until she finally punched the man out of his chair. "Whoops~" she said, grinning childishly.

Then she heard another groan, and thought it was the same elderly man from before. However, when the groan intensified, she stood up straight and looked around.

There stood a man, rubbing his face, as if he had just woken up; which he probably had. 

"Hey there!" Mari said, smiling and holding out her hand to  greet him. The man shook her hand, but it took him a few more moments before he noticed them. he flinched, as if a poltergeist had just thrown a dagger into the side of the wall beside him. "Wh-what's going on? Why ain't you lost in tha daze?" he said, frowning, and still not completely awake, as he had not noticed that the people standing in from of him where not from this town.

Mari blinked, then said, "Lost in a daze?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
> _Drax Stinger_​
> Drax had entered the cafe searching for food, but all he got was the stench of blood. He, himself was familar with the smell. He'd been covered in a few days ago. Drax snorted, "How disgusting," He said, walking over a corpse that lay on the ground. "This isn't sanitary at all..." He noted as blood dripped off the counter, where a man's arm had been cut off. "Ah, someone new," A voice said.
> 
> ...



The boy intrigued Takeo, while physically he didn't seem to be much, he sure talked a big game, "Lets see if you can back it up," Takeo held out his blade handle, the blood that covered the ground slowly crawled into the air before shooting towards the broken blade.

It slowly formed a 3 foot blade of hardened blood. Takeo doesn't hesitate for a moment before pouncing, but as he slashes from above he feels his blade clash against something, "Hm?" 

"What did I say about do better?!" the captain shouts, waving his hand, pushing Takeo back with his strings, *"Ito Ito no Punch!"*

He thrusts his hand forward, Takeo just manages to counter the invisible attack but the force is so powerful that he flies back into the wall, "This is the man that struck fear into this island? Hah!" Drax began to turn away when he heard Takeo rise from the rubble, blood trickling out from his cuts.

"Finally, something interesting on this island," he says with a wicked grin, the blood on his body beginning to rise and form into blades sticking from his cuts, "Now lets really see what you've got!"

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

The three pirates cut through the see in the massive galleon known as _The Golden Torch_, Ritoru stood atop the massive cannon at the head of the ship, "This is nice, but I kind of miss flying," he says as the wind blows through his hair and whips his cape back.

"Captain, we are approaching an island," the robotic first mate informs the ship's captain, "Ooooh, looks like a big one! Maybe I'll be able to pick up even more nakama!"

"Probably a good idea, this ships a bit big for three people to man," Hisame yells over from the helm, "My calculations read that fish man have 10 times the strength of regular humans, I myself am several times stronger than humans as well as the Captain, despite him supposedly being human himself. Therefore we have the man power of 30 men to control this vessel."

"Yeeeeeeah...Don't know if that's how it works..."

"Doesn't matter! To be Pirate King I need a powerful crew! You guys were a great start but I could still use a few more. Lets pull into that island!"

"My calculations indicate that that island is a marine base, Marine Base G218 specifically."

"Doesn't matter."

"As pirates, entering a marine base is not a wise decision."

"Doesn't matter."

"It seems you understand the dangers. Very well."

"Works for me."

"Lets gooooooooo!" Ritoru shouts with excitement.


----------



## Cooli (Dec 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Lost in a daze?]​
> Inside the tavern, Mari saw several inhabitants of the town sitting quietly by the tables. They did not eat, drink or otherwise to anything noteworthy. They just sat there, staring out into nothingness. One elderly man at the other side of the bar seem to make a sound. A long zombie groan that was nearly impossible to hear. "Woah, what is wrong with these people?" Mari said, like a child who just found a diamond on the ground. She poked them with her finger, trying to get a respond. When that failed, she started poking harder, until she finally punched the man out of his chair. "Whoops~" she said, grinning childishly.
> ...



Maybe it's the curse the old lady mentioned Sarasa let out a small laugh as she walked over to the bar and signaled for a drink, but even the bartender seemed to be in a daze. He was continuously wiping the the same glass with the same blank stare the others had. I guess it's self-service she said as she leaned over the counter, grabbing a few glasses and a bottle of liquor. After pouring a few drinks, she walked over to Mari and the recently conscious man, and handed them both a drink. So what's this whole deal about a daze or curse?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 27, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4

Umi Rolands​*
The passage of time was immeasurably fast. It was only this morning that Umi was following orders at base, and now he had found himself a spot on a new seafaring vessel. The ship was so green that the paint that marked its name, Xtreme Marine Squadron, was still wet. The man commandeering the vessel, Lt. Lucio, had called his crew together to explain their mission. The first thing he did was pull out a model scale of the marine base, an action that got Umi?s lip twitching. ?I?ll?I?ll give him commendation for effort,? Umi thought to himself.

Lucio went on to explain that the base was being held by revolutionaries, and the last group that had gone to free it, being over 500 strong, failed. This would mean that stealth would be required for entry. Umi?s fingers started snapping in his pockets. He had to get on top of this mission, fast. If 500 men had failed, there paltry crew of 6 was going on a suicide mission. How could the marines allow such rash action. Hey, were the marines actually planning to get rid of Lucio? He could be plenty annoying at times, but would they-

	Lucio called for each man to list his skills for the mission, snapping Umi back to his rational self. No need to worry, things can be taken care of. Surely the odds were against them, but they were all above average marines. With the element of surprise they could be victorious after all. Umi stared at the intricate model, thinking of the optimum plan as each man took his turn.

	First a man named mark gave a simple response, then the giant Kenneth said stealth wasn?t his style, and proceeded to crumple a canon like putty. The lowest ranking man there, a Chief Warrant officer by the name of Rayar, said he would like to keep watch on the ship. Lastly, a Mr. Ryu Jackson expressed his readiness for battle.

	Now it was Umi?s turn, and all eyes were on him. ?I am Umi Rolands, Lieutenant Junior Grade. I do not think there is any sword style I have not at least learned the fundamentals of. I hope to be of service to all of you.? Bringing his eyes back to the model for a moment, Umi continued boldly. ?As for our mission, you said you wanted a strategy, Lt. Lucio? It goes without saying that we should approach by rowboat, so as not to be spotted. As for where to approach, I suggest the secondary stronghold at the exterior of the fortress. The secondary base is the only center for launching ships, and a key communication point most likely.  If we can reach that area and take it for ourselves the enemy will be in disarray and will be unable to move quickly without their ships. . It seems the center of the base is where the majority of the men would logically be stationed. There is only one bridge from the secondary base to the center, so if we control it we can limit the number of enemies we must fight at once. If we?re lucky we should be able to pick off the remaining forces once we?ve got control of the main base. This is the best plan I can think of. With just six of us it?s unlikely to succeed, but it does give us a chance. I hope it is to your satisfaction, Lt. Lucio.?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 27, 2011)

*North Blue- Akuma/Thomas/Kaizer*

After a few more hours of sailing the crew finally reached the next island. It was covered with thick vegetation, tree's reaching up as high as the eye could see and the sounds of animals crying out in the woods. "We've made it." Akuma says proudly, a look of serenity coming over his face. "Now can i come down!?" He shouts down to his crew, revealing himself tied up to the mast looking like a mummy made of ropes. "No, no you can't. We'll find a doctor and get you taken care of, then you can." 

"THIS IS MUTINY! MUTINY I SAY!" Akuma shouts, squirming to free himself. "Struggle all you want, I tied those myself." Kaizer comments with a light smirk. "I'LL HAVE VENGEANCE!" Thomas nodded. "Sure you will buddy." Thomas looked over at the cabin where the secondary helm rested, there was still blood covering the walls. "It's stained the damn wood..." Thomas sighed, he had cleaned it to the best he could with Kaizer but the two just couldn't get the blood off the walls. "It's like it's thicker than a normal humans."

With a shrug, Kaizer, Thomas and the three dogs head off the ship. "Come back cowards! I shall get free! You are preventing my dream from coming true by binding me!!!" Thomas and Kaizer both mime a mouth talking with their hands as they head off into the woods. "I really hope there is a doctor out here somewhere."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 27, 2011)

_"Did that really just happen?"_ Mini thought to herself. Her and Leo basically confessed love for each other. I mean this was Leo, the guy who was a cry baby and got beat up by people, her best friend in the whole world and she's in love with him. She thinks maybe there was always a piece of her that did love him a little. She can't help but let a smile curl on her lips.

She turned, continuing towards her hotel to meet Leo. She heard a rustling sound but ignored it, not wanting a stray cat to follow her home.

She nearly growled when she felt something tug at her shirt. She spun on her heel, saying, 'Hey, what the h?'

Everything seemed to stop for a second, the silence deafening as she stared at the empty sidewalk. She was sure that she'd felt something?

Again she spun on her heel as a tug ? firmer this time ? came at her back again, but still there was nothing. She picked up her pace, taking her dagger  , readying to fight, just in case something happened. 

No, she scolded herself, stop thinking like that. You're just imaging things.

Mini screamed when something slammed into her back, claws digging into her wrists as a heavy weight landed on her spine, pinning her to the ground. Her dagger skidded across the pavement and she struggled, kicking to no avail as her head was wrenched to the side, a stab of pain rippling over her scalp as hair was pulled from the roots.

She kept struggling, pulling a hand free to slam her elbow into what had to be ribs with so many ridges meeting her blow. The attacker ? who or what, she didn't know ? pitched sideways and she rolled, readying a kick.

That was not needed.

She stared at the empty space before her, breathing hard as she looked around. "What the fuck was that!


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 27, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> The boy intrigued Takeo, while physically he didn't seem to be much, he sure talked a big game, "Lets see if you can back it up," Takeo held out his blade handle, the blood that covered the ground slowly crawled into the air before shooting towards the broken blade.
> 
> It slowly formed a 3 foot blade of hardened blood. Takeo doesn't hesitate for a moment before pouncing, but as he slashes from above he feels his blade clash against something, "Hm?"
> 
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
_Drax Stinger vs. Takeo Stryker!_​
"Uh-oh!" Drax yelled out, dodging several slashes from the... blod weapons that Takeo had created. "I didn't realize you had eaten a Devil Fruit!" He exclaimed, jumping off the ground so that a blood blade narrowly missed his legs. Takeo gritted his teeth as he continued to try cutting Drax, "You're not special, kid!" He roared, a grin formed on his face. Veins were bulging on his forehead and his body was bloodied, but he seemed to be having a good time. Drax smirked as well, but more of a confident sign. He knew he was going to win the battle from the get go. He was afterall the future ruler of the world, Drax Stinger! Drax jumped back, far away enough to get sufficient distance for his next attack. Then he raised his hands and pointed his fingers, strings shot out of his hands, although no one could see them. They were so thin, that they were invisible. Yet sharper then most blades. The strings attached themselves to Takeo once they reached him. Drax couldn't puppeteer Takeo, no doubtly, the boy had too much willpower and strength for him to control. But that wasn't what he was doing.

"Ito Ito no Head butt!" He yelled out, reeling Takeo in with his strings, like a fish on the hook. Takeo was pulled straight into Drax who promptly pulled back his neck and slammed his forehead into Takeo's. Instead of falling back or going unconscious from the pure power of the attack, Takeo pushed back with his own forehead. They both gritted their teeth and looked at each other briefly, before each feel back, finally breaking contact. Drax cursed, he thought that would be enough to take this guy down. He still had some tricks left up his sleeves... Crap, Takeo was using the blood trickling from his forehead to make yet another blade. 

"I might have to use it... And on this punk too!" He said regretfully. He was hoping to use it on an admiral maybe, get his name really out there. 

Well it kind was already, at least in the West Blue, he just didn't know it yet. To everyone in the world, Drax was the terror who had killed thirty people just for laughing at him when he was a kid. He was a Grade-A psychopath. Overall, a pretty pleasant kid. Drax dodged some more of Takeo's attacks laughing. 

"I take back what I said earlier... Both of them are crazy!" A man shouted. He was one of the many in the crowd, who were spectators to the crazy battle going on. They were far away from the battle, but close enough so that they could still see. 

The man in the yellow suit watched the battle, his eyes like that of a hunter watching his prey. He couldn't believe his luck. First, he got to complete his mission... Now there was this kid, Drax Stinger, worth 2,500,000 for apparently killing a LOT of people. The money he could get from bringing in the little punk... That along with his promotion from killing Takeo... No his retirement, he'd kill Takeo and retire with lots of money to support him in the rest of his life. He licked his lips. Before this was just a job, the mission he'd been preparing for, but now it was an opportunity... He'd observe just a little longer, letting those two weaken each other by fighting. Stupid kids, hot-blooded and aggressive little punks they were. He'd have pleasure taking them out. It was time. Just when it looked like the killing strike might be made, the yellow-suited man stepped out of the crowd and walked right in between their fight. "Hey guy!" Someone yelled, trying to stop him from doing such a crazy thing. The yellow suit man looked back and sneered, "Shut up and let me do my thing!" 

As Takeo and Drax both ran at each other with kill shots, when they released their attacks, they were surprised to just see a man standing there. He held both of his hands up; they were strange shiny looking things... like buffers. He had used his hands to block Drax's strings and Takeo's slash. He then released the same energy they had so casually thrown out, knocking both of them back in opposite directions. The yellow-suited man smirked, this was so easy. His hands returned to their normal shape and pushes up his glasses. 

"Excuse me. I'm Kanjo Nakamura. And I'm here to kill the both of you."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 28, 2011)

*Trade vs Finn 


Trade didn't give him time to recover. He dashed with great speed at his fish-man  opponent. Finn had managed to get up and hunch down with his arms out in a wrestling stance. Trade closed the distance in a matter of seconds he was only feet away from the Fishman. 

"Red Feint !"

He dashed down as the fishman was about to put him in a bear hug. "Wait what ?" He looked down and saw a little red body. Trade had managed to get extremely close to the Fishman without getting caught by his wide grasp. "To prepare sashimi you gotta  make sure the organs are out of the way." Why you little !" 

"Swiss Cheese !"

He started to rapidly stab at Finn's mid section with his katana. "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA" Finn staggered back as Trade's blades pierced his skin and got blood everywhere. But instead of falling it got Finn angry, the smell of blood is what did it. He grabbed Trade's head mid attack and threw him at one of the nearby houses. Before Trade could recover he roared and jumped into the store slamming Trade's head into the ground. He did it twice more and then he kneed  trade in the stomach. Trade was bleeding through his mask and the knee to the stomach was enough to make him throw up but he held it in. (I-I ain't losing to some sponge-bob  reject.)

Finn grabbed Trade by the leg and started to spin him in windmill motion around while he Finn himself stood in place. "I call this one the pebble skipper ! " Finn said as he spun Trade around. Trade managed to hold his focus for a few minutes and brought his sword down carefully yet fast . It was a gamble indeed, it was either his leg or Finn's arm, he was willing to take the bet.  "I call this one dumbass loses his arm !" He managed to cut off Finn's arm at the last second when Finn released  him. So he was still flung outside. Trade almost passed out then and there but he knew that would be his ass. 

He picked himself up to see Finn yelling & smashing the other house up. Screaming about his missing his arm. Finn turned to see Trade leaning up against the house on the opposite of him loading his gun. Finn rushed at Trade with his teeth out prepared to munch down on him. Trade managed to pull out his revolver.

(Not yet ) He said to himself as Finn got closer, (Not yet) He was only a few feet from him. 
(Not yet !) Finn was a about to munch down on Trade but at the last moment Trade pulled out his revolver and  fired three rounds into Finn's open mouth, it was instant death. Finn 's body slipped to the left of Trade. "And that's how you prepare it shark kids, you should probably be a little safer then me though." He joked to himself as he passed out.*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 28, 2011)

*[Lets Make a Deal, Shall We?]​*​
*[Jackie D. Roberts, Small Island in the North Blue]​*
A small tavern sets almost empty, void of life may be the more appropriate term. The older bartender eyes cut from the glass he is cleaning to the doors of his pub as they swing open. His greying brown mustache lightly twitches below his nose as he gives the newcomer a passing glanced before returning to his cleaning. “I’m being expected.” The man in a fancy blue suit says drolly as he adjusted his collar with his free hand. “Only other person here is sitting over there, and since I take it you’re not here to drink or eat, you better keep it down.” The Barkeep replies gruffly as he placed the glass under his bar. With a low belch he leans on his counter and watches as the sharply dressed man approached the table the other person was setting at, “Damned city slickers, never good for business.” He sighs before turning to take inventory.  The man in the suit rolls his eyes to the comment; his main concern wasn’t this poison dealer’s monetary problems. But the person that now sat before him. “Ah, so we finally get to meet Jack.” The man states with a sharp regal tone as he sat down before the man wearing a dark blue headband. The silver earring he wore in his left ear tings lightly as his head crooks the side, a grin slides over his face as a hand digs deeply into an inner vest pocket. A second or so later the man pulls a small Den Den Mushi out and sets it on the table between the two as the suited man sets. “What’s this?” the man asks sharply as he places his brief case on the floor by his feet. It echoes lightly as rustling can be heard over the small snail phone. 

 “It’s about time you showed up, you dare waste my time?” Jackie’s voice comes in loud and clear over the Den Den Mushi, the small snail clearly mimicking her annoyed expression making the tone of her voice all the more menacing. “And I thought I’d get to meet the famous Calico Jack face to face.” The man in the suit says in disgust as he adjust his tie with a rough yank. “And a woman to boot, this is almost insulting. I was expecting a man.” He adds with a growl as he contemplated getting up and just leaving.  “And I expected someone who could keep the appointment they made. If you want to belly ache you little piss ant, you can get to stepping.” Jackie replies with an annoyed growl that even caused the business man to pause. “Well, at least you are as tenacious as the rumors would have the man I represent to believe.” The man says, sweat forming on his brow. “I’m still interested in doing business with you Ms. Calico Jack, though I would prefer you to talk to me in person, and not send some laky to deal with me.” The man states, the laky bit forces a scowl across Tobais’ face, he by no means was no laky, he was just doing her a favor. 

 “Settle yourself, he is a client after all.” Jackie states, the snail’s eyes sliding toward Tobias, again mimicking Jackie as she was allowing Kain to know she was talking directly to him and no one else. Snorting Tobias simply turns away from the Den Den Mushi and ignores the man as he patiently listens as well.  “I don’t make my living by meeting new contacts on the first go, if you want my services, you will deal with the current accommodations.” Jackie adds, much to the businessman’s chagrin. “Tch, fine. I guess we need to get down to business then.” The man says sourly as the brief case he was carrying slams off the table. “Hey, I told you city slickers to keep it down, I’m trying to take a nap!” the barkeep interjects at the ruckus that had been made. “Zip it old man, serious business is about to go down over here, so shut up and sit back down!” the business man states with a holler. A large meat cleaver is produced from below the bar as the barkeep growls, foam forming at the corner of his mouth. “Only business I care to hear about is the clink in my pocket, got it?!” he shouts back, the cleaver digging deep into the wooden surface of the bar. “Y………… yes sir.” The sharply dressed man stutters as he falls back to his seat, head bowed in shame.  “Now, if you’re done filling stupid, will you tell me why you went through the trouble of finding me.” Jackie’s voice comes back over the Den Den Mushi. The sharply dressed man only grumbles, but he knows in this instant he was beaten……

*[What my Species has been reduced Too]*​
*[D’Compose; Little Feet Island]​*​
D’ growled as the noise from the island started to become slightly annoying.  “Drem! By the gods, can I not have a moment’s peace. Nahkriin aan nah ond nust.” the ancient Fishman growls as he pulled the rectangular magnifying glass from his head. With a snap he places it back into his ‘utility’ belt and snaps it firmly closed.  “Krosis, if that little red stain is behind this commotion, I will eat him as I did the reserves, Voth Beyn.” he growled as his large neck twisted his head toward the door. ‘Voth Beyn’ roughly translates into the common language as ‘with scorn’ or hatred, meaning that D’ did it out of spitefulness, as a creature in his unique condition truly didn’t need to eat, as he was well. Dead so to speak. The formerly Dualscar vessel rocked heavily under the shifting weight of D’s agitated movement, the hull creaked and the wood groaned as the door to the upper deck flung open and almost tore off the hinges as D’ stepped out onto deck, in the distance he could see a speck of red, that must the his foolish comrade.  “Figures, he is such a pain in the fin.” he growled while shaking his head in disbelief. 

But as takes another step forward his gaze falls to the creature that he has pulled his weapon on, it looked like a fish humanoid, was it a modern counterpart to his once honorable species.  “Munax, cruel is the fates.” D’s voice echoed across the deck of the ship as his large body came up to the closest railing to the island.  “Munax fin dez, what has come of my once great species?” D’ asks, his eyes locked on the sharkman as it fell dead from Trade's last attack.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2011)

*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*

"Hey asshole! Can't you tell we're in the middle of something!" Takeo barks after getting back onto his feet, "Who do you think you are, interrupting my fight..."

The dark haired intruder adjusts his glasses, "I believe I just introduced myself, though I doubt you could have forgotten me Takeo my boy..." Takeo stares at him blankly, "No, really, who are you..."

The man quickly gets flustered and begins to shout, "Kanjo Nakamura! I oversaw your training! Helped keep you brats in line..."

The swordsman simply spit out a bit of blood, which quickly transformed into a blade that stabbed into the ground before Kanjo's foot, "I'm finished with that shithole, so you can just turn tail and run back to that damn doctor."

"I'm afraid my offer isn't negotiable," he says with a smug look on his face, "If you won't leave, then I'll send you back to that bastard in pieces!" he darts forward with a mighty slash but he is effortlessly buffered into the ceiling. 

Kanjo lets off a smug smirk before he spots several spikes of blood shooting from the dusty hole in the ceiling where he flung Takeo. As he goes to buffer the attacks once again, they revert back into their liquid form, splattering atop the agent.

Still taken back by the attack, Takeo drops in, sword stabbing forward and a manic look on his face. Kanjo drops to his back, to provide him with just enough time to buffer the slash, and send Takeo flying into the wall that Drax was sent to.

"Don't think we're done yet," Takeo says, while he continues to stare down the man sent to kill him, "After I take this weakling down we *will* finish our battle," he says with an excited grin.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2011)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
> 
> "Hey asshole! Can't you tell we're in the middle of something!" Takeo barks after getting back onto his feet, "Who do you think you are, interrupting my fight..."
> 
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates~ Shalhaven*
_Drax & Takeo vs. Kanjo Nakamura_​
This was just his luck. He had come to Shalhaven for supplies, but he'd entered into a fight with that idiot and now he was caught up in the middle of it. Drax started to sneak away from the battle. He never had any problems with running from a fight, he was a pirate afterall. However, Drax couldn't help but be a little annoyed by the guy who interrupted his fight. He was about to kill Takeo and the man had stopped him. He was reminded even more of this when Takeo landed by him and says, "After I take this weakling down we will finish our battle," the swordsman said with a grin. He truly loved battle. He'd just reignited the spark in Drax, though. Drax stood up and clenched his fists. "Can't believe I'm about to help this punk..." Drax muttered. He'd been watching the battle for quite sometime. Takeo was strong, but this guy, Kanjo Nakamura, blocked every thing that came his way and everytime, Takeo was sent flying backwards in one direction or the other. "But he needs it!"  The boy announced, running forward to help Takeo out. 

Shooting a string out of his hand, he used it to grab Takeo and pull him over before he went flying again. Snatching him up in the other hand, he runs past Kanjo. Kanjo only smirked though, "You can run all you want, but before this day is over, I will kill you." He stated simply. Drax gritted his teeth, now he really wanted to murder this bastard. He had to think of a plan, though. Fighting was never simple, especially against a person like this. Drax put Takeo down, against a crumbled wall. Takeo bit his lip angrily, creating another blade. "What the hell are you doing!?" He growled angrily. Drax shook his head, "You're an idiot." Takeo clenched his fists and prepared to strike the Stinger Pirate Captain, but Drax continued to speak. "I don't know the history between the two of you... But, he knows all of your moves. While they might work on me, for a guy whose been studying you, your good as dead..." 

Takeo shook his head, "Tell me something I don't know..." 

"Time is up, kiddies... I want to play some more." The two of them looked over to see Kanjo walking slowly towards them, his hands already transformed into two giant buffers. Drax cursed, "You're going to have trust me!" He shouted and then raised his fingers. "W-what the hell!?" Takeo stood up, his body acting on it's own. "What are you doing!" He yelled out, he started to struggle. Drax nearly bit his own lip from the concentration this was requiring. * "Ito Ito no Puppet!"* He announced. 'I can control your body with my strings, but you'll have to relax. This technique is hard to use on people like you." He told Takeo. Takeo at first seemed against it, but then he smirked.

 "This is crazy, but I like it... So let's go!" 

Drax took a kneeling stance, he had to have concentration when doing this technique and it would drain him. He'd never used it like this, to fight someone with somebody else's body. The boy's eyes narrowed, "Create more of those blood blades. We'll need them in our fight." Takeo looked back at him, "Yeah, yeah... Let's go!" He shouted, creating two blood blades from his wrists. Drax jerked his hand and Takeo was sent forward, spinning and then swinging at Kanjo's head. Instead of blocking with his hand, he ducked... 

"I have to admit, that's a new one!" 

"So is this!" Takeo screamed, spinning again and this time his other hand came, slicing through Kanjo's shoulder and knocking him back against the wall. Kanjo looked in horror. He'd studied this boy... Where were these new attacks coming from? His eyes then fell on Drax. He knew the kid had some kind of Devil Fruit, but one that allowed him to control a person...

This battle had just gotten a lot more interesting...


----------



## Kuno (Dec 28, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

Time had gone by quickly, Bridget of course spent most of it with her nose in her books and maps.  She had been studying about the ship and adjusting the course according to her maps.  All sorts of tools laid around her as the wind gently blew and they moved ever closer to some adventure or another.

It was on a quiet day, the other two had been milling around the ship, Ral of course was no closer to the clean deck then he had been a week ago but he was there.  Then Kent started up all excited.  His voice so loud startled Bridget, causing her to jump and draw a long line across one of her maps.  She began to grumble and erase the line, that was until Kent rushed over and spun her around.

The close contact made her squeak in surprised and by the time he let her go Bridget's face was a bright red.  ?Aye.  A-aye C-Captain...?  She said when her feet once more planted.  Keeping herself busy she moved the wheel, the rudder responded quickly and they headed for the island.  Checking her maps for the port of entry she corrected just a little.  ?We sh-should b-be there within the n-next c-couple of h-hours.?  Bridget announced to her companions as she began to fold up her maps and put everything away.
_
A couple of hours later..._

They sailed smoothly into port though had a close call with a much bigger ship, through Bridget's abilities and Kent's quick 'talking' they eventually made it in.  They tied the ship up and started to walk around.  Bridget had never been to such a place and looked around with wide eyes.  ?W-wow...?  She mumbled.  ?Oh s-sorry...?  She said after bumping Kent in the back when he paused.  ?W-where is R-ral??  She questioned then looking around for the other man.

It was but a short time later that he walked up to them, handing them each a fluff of spun candy.  ?Th-thank y-you...?  Bridget took the offered sweets and looked around.  So far she was able to explain in her mind what they meant about 'taking' and 'stealing'.  Knowing for sure they couldn't actually mean it literally.  ?O-owe?  Y-you shouldn't do th-that...?  She walked over and gave the now yelling man money.  ?S-sorry...? Bridget then walked back over.  ?C-count m-me out on that r-ride.? She then took a quick bite and continued to look around nervously, staying near but out of the way of the two men she thought. 'You have to start cleaning to be able to wager that...' but her mouth remained closed and her eyes big.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Ziggy Floyd,TFAJ~ The Dark Justice *
> 
> *
> He had recovered from his run in with GT and had found out the name of the man who had carried him back to get treated. He had looked through the files at HQ and he learned that the guy's name was Blitz. In his personalty section it said that he was fashionable as well as flamboyant. Not unlike Ziggy himself. Ziggy managed to score some LSD, what Ziggy believed to be the most beautiful drug of all. He got it so he could share it with Blitz.
> ...



*TFAJ~ The Dark Justice*
_Blitz Ziegler_​
So this was the commander of his new ship. A hulking, massive behemoth that looked like a gorilla with a buzz cut; ugly was the only way to describe it in, Blitz's opinion. He was about to get knocked to oblivion, until another marine showed up and got the attention off him. Blitz's eyes widened. It was the marine he had saved so heroically yesterday. Was everyone that he saw in Loguetown, going to be serving on this ship? It might not be too bad to have that guy on the ship, though. He noted that he was again wearing very fashionable clothing, which was rare to come upon in the marines. Most marines weren't concerned with beauty or looking nice like Blitz did. So when Blitz saw those extremely sparkly pants, he saw hope. The marine exchanged a few words with Garrick, who stalked away, mumbling something. Blitz decided then to get up off the ground. He wiped dirt off his coat. He had spent a lot of money on this! He got all of his clothing custom made after all... 

"What a wanker, by the way mate my names Ziggy thanks for 'elping me yestaday  I was in quite the jam." Ziggy said. Blitz stroked his chin, the accent could use some work, but he seemed to be a pretty swell guy. "It was nothing... merely a friendly gesture to a fellow man of beauty!" He exclaimed, extending a hand to shake Ziggy's. Normally, Blitz didn't shake anybody's hands. Most people's hands were dirty, but Ziggy seemed like a guy who kept his hands clean...  most of the time. Ziggy pulled Blitz in closer and whispered to him in the ear, "I've got some LSD on me. Want some?"  Blitz smirked. It was a good offer. Blitz had experience in drugs, especially marijuana, after he found out he grow just about any type of plant with his fruit powers. 

"On-duty? Heavens no... Meet me soon as we're off-duty." He told Ziggy. As a man of beautiful justice, Blitz tried to follow the rulebook for marines. No recreational drugs on-duty he could understand, but off-duty... That was a whole different subject.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Helen breathed a sigh of relief as the reporter girl was ushered away by the Marine guards, albeit very rudely. The mouthy little brat probably didn't even know just how close she had come to getting into real trouble. Better that she never find out either. Suddenly a loud bell could be heard from the clock tower, deep and sonorous. Helen looked up at the ornate marble clock face and felt a cold chill run up and down her spine. Noon had come.

Captain Hornblower stepped towards her. "It's time," he said.  

He drew the massive broadsword from his back, a shimmering crimson steel blade, so sharp and fine that it could cut the very air itself. Men called the sword, _Heartsbane_. It was very old and considered one of the 12 great swords of the world. Until very recently it had been her sword. 

Helen closed her eyes as the rat faced Marine raised the sword over her neck. She would accept her fate and whatever came after it. Funny, she thought, her first swordsmaster had been fond of telling her that every swordsman lived and died by the sword. She just never thought that it would be by her own. 

"If Hell exists then that's where I'll be waiting for you," Helen promised the Marine, and steeled herself for the death stroke.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4

Lucio Powell​*









​
Lt. Lucio couldn't help but to smile while his new squad introduced themselves and their amazing abilities. Even Lucio didn't predict them to be this awesome. 

Mark was up first. He was very orderly as he announced his great ability as a marksman and a capable hand-to-hand fighter. He would surely need to be placed at some sort of high point so that his sniper abilities can be utilized to the maximum.

Kenneth, or as Lucio calls him, Bigfoot, came next. The huge man's ability was pretty self-explanatory upon looking at him. He was freakin' huge. Lucio's eyes grew wide as this monster of a man grabbed a cannon and balled it up like a paper ball in a second grade classroom. He would be there main force in this mission--the recking ball if you will.

Next up was a rather quiet fellow by the name of Rayar. The young man seemed quite unsure in his own abilities, requesting to watch the ship insted of participating in the mission. Lucio raised a curious brow at the Chief Warrant Officer. The Lt. would never have this and he didn't believe Rayar for one second when he said he wasn't much of a fighter. There was something special hidden inside this man and Lucio would surely find it.

The next guy was Ryu, a master at martial arts and one that is quick on his feet. Lucio liked the sound of that, he'd be perfect for the mission. Not to mention Lucio could also spar with him while on the ship. Lucio enjoyed the energy that Ryu exerted, they'd surely have a great time together.

Last was Umi Rolands, a self proclaimed sword master. He seemed to be very honorable and confident in his abilities, something they would need if they hoped to succeed on their mission. Umi then surprised everyone in the crew when he explained his detailed plan for attack on J4. The Marine's planned seemed full-proof and well thought out which impressed Lucio even more.

"Alright, crew! Umi here seems to have a goo- OHHHHHHH, yeah! I forgot to introduce myself!" Lucio suddenly blurted out. "I'm Lt. Lucio Powell, leader of the Xtreme Marine Squadron!" 

Lucio held his breath and suddenly began to phase through the deck of the ship, slowly sinking down. The Lt. then appeared behind the crew from under the deck. "I've eaten the fantomu fantomu no mi. It allows me to become intangible! I can also make other objects intangible!"

"Now, back to the plan. Umi has a great plan! Approaching by row boat is our best form of action. Though, I've thought of one alternate form of action. The secondary stronghold is the launching point for ships as you've said. The key here is stealth--we must go unnoticed for a good period of time or else risk being attacked by hundreds of forces."

"From what I've gathered, there are only 6 notable Revolutionaries in the base. If we can take them out, we'll have a fighting chance of completing the mission!"

"All of us will be heading towards the secondary stronghold building, except for me, Bigfoot and Rayar. We'll be on the direct opposite of you guys. Ryu, Umi and Mark will take control of the secondary stronghold, which is West, and cut off communication. Once you cut it off, me, Bigfoot and Rayar will storm through the East side of the base. No one will know what's going on since all communication will be cut off. You guys will then make a frantic call and alert the base that the North and South side of the base is under control. That will make the base focus all of their forces to those sides and allow our two groups to easily reach the center of the base. From there, we'll have to face roughly 200 men and the main 6 revolutionaries!


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2011)

*The (soon to be...) Overkills*

“Jackpot!” Dante grinned as Heather spoke seductively to him. “Hm, so I get to do anything I like on my birthday eh? Why don’t you sit on my lap and we can talk about the first thing that pops up”

Heather smiled and sat down on Dante’s lap, circling her index finger just below his neck, “So tell me about yourself, what do you do?” Her eyes locked on to Dante’s and unconsciously tucked her hair behind her ear so she could hear him. Had a wiser man been witness to this it would be clear that Heather was very much interested in the answer; however, this was Dante, whose eyes were locked on to things a little lower down.

“Ah not much honestly. Just me and my dumbass brother and my dad living together. Gonna go looking for adventure or something. I dunno I just let the wind take me wherever it wants to lead me. Things usually work out for me.”

“I see. To be able to live such a carefree life, you father must be fairly well off.” Heather said still piercing a gaze into Dante’s eyes

“Huh? Oh not really, but then we don’t really want much in life. We’re happy just the way…hey where’re you goin?”

“Away. You’re wasting my time.” Heather’s attitude changed as she got off Dante’s lap in a hurry and headed for the exit.

“It’s my birthday and you said that…” Dante got up and quickly and chased after the buxom lady.

“I’m sorry but I don’t talk to people like *you*, leave me be.” Heather wasn’t even going to turn around to look at him.

“Oh…I get it…” Dante said as he continued to follow her out of the Saloon, “lemme guess you were just putting on that whole thing just so you could suck up any money that I had huh? Well shit, just so happens that the adventure we’re going on is after The One Piece. You know – the unimaginable treasure that Gold Rodger lft in the Grand Line? And…”

Dante teleported Heather’s long gloves to himself

“I’m the guy that’s gonna get it.” Dante said with a cocky smile, “And be grateful I didn’t teleport the rest of your clothes to me, although, yeah the hell with it, I may as well get some joy on my birthday!”

With that Heather was left in her underwear (as he hadn’t touched them yet) in the middle of the street with Dante raising an eyebrow. “Niiiice.”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> After a few more hours of sailing the crew finally reached the next island. It was covered with thick vegetation, tree's reaching up as high as the eye could see and the sounds of animals crying out in the woods. "We've made it." Akuma says proudly, a look of serenity coming over his face. "Now can i come down!?" He shouts down to his crew, revealing himself tied up to the mast looking like a mummy made of ropes. "No, no you can't. We'll find a doctor and get you taken care of, then you can."
> 
> "THIS IS MUTINY! MUTINY I SAY!" Akuma shouts, squirming to free himself. "Struggle all you want, I tied those myself." Kaizer comments with a light smirk. "I'LL HAVE VENGEANCE!" Thomas nodded. "Sure you will buddy." Thomas looked over at the cabin where the secondary helm rested, there was still blood covering the walls. "It's stained the damn wood..." Thomas sighed, he had cleaned it to the best he could with Kaizer but the two just couldn't get the blood off the walls. "It's like it's thicker than a normal humans."
> 
> With a shrug, Kaizer, Thomas and the three dogs head off the ship. "Come back cowards! I shall get free! You are preventing my dream from coming true by binding me!!!" Thomas and Kaizer both mime a mouth talking with their hands as they head off into the woods. "I really hope there is a doctor out here somewhere."



?Right,  right, sure we are.? Kaizer sighed as Akuma complained about the fact  that they were preventing him from accomplishing his dream by tying him  up, he could complain all he wanted, but running around and getting  blood everywhere was not an appropriate action to Kaizer, in fact not  only did that temporarily scare the crap out of him, it later annoyed  him because he had to help clean up the mess that Akuma had made by  running around. Kaizer pondered about what Thomas said, honestly a  doctor in the middle of a forest didn't make much sense, but he had seen  stranger things before, so it wouldn't really be much of a shock to  him, if he had to be perfectly honest about it. Kaizer had also given  some thought about how they would find this doctor, and that would prove  problematic as well, sure his dogs could easily sniff out a person in  this forest, but therein lies the issue with using his dogs to track  down a person, they don't have a scent for it to track, so they could  easily lead them into a creature that could be far too powerful for  them, ?Say Thomas, despite the condition of your arms do you still think  you can fight?? Kaizer asked the boxer.

"I'm  a boxer, if i couldn't fight with just my left arm then what kind of  man would i be?" Thomas gave Kaizer a little smirk and rubbed his right  arm a bit. "It'll be all right as long as there's nothing too serious  coming out way."

"Good,  becase my dogs typically tend to track things even if I don't command  them to." Kaizer lets out a sigh, "That's the one thing they're adamant  about, and it's gotten me into trouble more times than once, especially  in places like these."  Thomas let out a shrug. "Getting you into trouble, like getting the both  of us caught up with a crazed pirate?" Thomas shook his head. "I should  never have agreed to it... but my morals wont let me back out on a  deal..." Kaizer let out a  small chuckle that almost sounded like a snort, "Yeah I suppose that's  one rut they've managed to get me into, although there are other more  sinister things than being caught up with a crazed pirate.." Kaizer  shook his head, "That's not a story I'm going to tell right now though,  I'll save it for another time."  Thomas just shook his head. "Your life is your life, you are free to  spread your story as you wish or keep it hidden behind a layer of walls.  I don't care much for either. But hey, not my life to live right?"  Kaizer thought about that, "I suppose you're right, at any rate.."  Kaizer looked at his dogs, who had hunched up on their hind legs with  their forelegs and the front of their body to the ground, and if  preparing to sprint off after something, "They seem to have found  something that interests them." Thomas nodded. "Better follow their nose then."


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 28, 2011)

?From there, we'll have to face roughly 200 men and the main 6 revolutionaries!? Lucio finished, concluding his battle plan. Umi was impressed that Lucio had been able to take Umi?s plan and modify it for the better. He was surely proving his competence, minute by minute.  Not just him, from the looks on their faces this whole group was ready to prove themselves. Umi started to rub his hands together in excitement: he would prove himself too.

?I'm in total agreement with you sir, I?m glad to be serving under you,? Umi said solemnly. That being said, now was the time to focus on the objective. In the time they'd been talking they had probably come pretty close to J4.A look at the horizon confirmed this, revealing a small blip of an island that could only be their destination, J4. ?It seems we will have to move now, J4 is coming up fast," Umi said authoritatively, pointing at the distant island. Then he turned back to Lucio. "With your permission, Sir, I would like to lower the rowboats for our respective groups."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 28, 2011)

*The Boxer The Butler and The Monkey?*

North Blue- Kaizer/Thomas






The  dogs sniff at the ground, leading the two pirates deep into the woods.  "Your dogs seem to be intent on getting something, any idea what it  might be?" "I've  never seen them this interested in finding something before." Kaizer  scratched his head while they walked, "Unless this is a giant bone, I  really can't see what's got them so intent on finding something."  The two followed the dogs as they sniffed intently at the ground,  searching for something that must be of some great importance to the  dogs. "They seem to be hot and heavy on the trail now!" Thomas shouts as  the dogs take off running and barking into the woods. "What do you  think it is?"  Kaizer  raised an eyebrow as the dogs took off running and barking into the  woods, "I'm not sure, there are lots of things that could make dogs like  this." Kaizer blinked, "I suppose they could be smelling something  really nice, perhaps an herbal medicine of some sort? We may just be on  the trail to that doctor after all."


The  dogs vanished from sight, pulling away from the two pirates, barking  loudly. "I think they found whatever they were looking for!" Thomas  shouts, rushing off after the dogs. "You comin with!?"   Kaizer stopped for a moment, he thought he heard rustling coming from  the brush nearby, "What was that?" Kaizer turned to look at Thomas,  "Yeah sure, I must be just imagining things."  "RUFF!" one of the dogs barks out, Thomas quickly busts through the  brush to see what the three had found when... "ARE YOU KIDDING ME!?" 


Thomas  slams his left palm into his face as he sees the dogs gnawing on the  remains of a dead animal, though they were only bones now. "Bones? You  found a bunch of bones!? We needed a doctor you damn dogs!" Thomas  screams, but the dogs are too happy with their find to be bothered by  him. "Kaizer... Tell your dogs we need a doctor.. not freakin bones."  Kaizer sighed, "I can't do that because I don't have a human scent to  track." Kaizer shook his head, "If I KNEW of a doctor that lived here, I  would have had something for them to be able to track him down, all we  can do is follow them until they come upon a doctor."


"So  all we can do is hope that there are no more bones hanging around huh?  Cause other than that i don't see these dogs tracking anything." Thomas  sighed as the dogs happily chewed on the bones of the dead animal. "I  don't even know what the hell that thing is supposed to be anymore..."  He thought to himself, kicking the dirt a bit and sitting down on a  stump. "Ok, we'll let them enjoy themselves for now... but we need to  hurry." Kaizer turned  to look at the bush behind them again, was that really his imagination  back there? He could have almost sworn something or someone was  following them around this forest, and it damn sure couldn't be any  ordinary animal, because most of the things that lived in this forest  wouldn't approach humans, as far as he knew anyways.


"What exactly are you thinking over there butler man." Thomas asks, noticing the look of concern on Kaizers face.  "I get the feeling something in this forest is following us." Kaizer  sighs, "It's probably just my imagination, but I could almost swear I  saw that brush moving over there as we ran by it."  Thomas looked over to see what Kaizer was talking about and raised up  his left arm. "I really wish i hadn't over used my right arm about  now... I can tell, there's something there... something, not human."  At this point even the dogs had perked up from their gnawing, and for  something to get their attention away from bones it must be pretty  serious, or so Kaizer thought anyways, "Oh boy, here we go again."  Kaizer prepared his thread to attack with.


"Grrrr...."  A deep growl came from the bush, Thomas prepared himself, holding up  his fist. "Kaizer, When you see it, capture it with your strings..."  Thomas clenched his fist tight. "I'll try to keep it busy if you miss.  So please, Don't miss." Before Kaizer could give a sign of  acknowledgement the thing hiding in the bushes lept out at the two. "GET  IT KAI-" BLAM!!! Thomas was knocked on his ass as the creature leaped  on him. "Ooh! OOH!!!" A monkey screams. 


"It's....  A monkey..." Thomas blinks... "OOH!" The monkey says once more, though  there was something odd about this monkey. It wore a small white coat  and glasses, it even had on a pair of black slacks. "W...what the hell?"  "OOH!" The monkey called again. "K..Kaizer...?"


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 28, 2011)

*Mini's attacker Pov*

He crept silently, making sure not to alert anyone to his presence. Not that they would be able to thanks to his abilities, but he was taking no chances. The night air was still, no creatures making their nocturnal calls and none of the pitiful living beings were moving around during the midnight hour.

She was easy to follow. After seeing her with the green haired boy earlier he was sure to memorize the feel of her warm aura.

The detestable bitch.

Even though her end was about to be met by his hands, he took a moment to appreciate the lovely picture she presented. It was a shame such a beauty had to die, but keeping her for himself would cause more trouble than he felt like dealing with.

He would be merciful with his execution of the red haired beauty; a quick beheading while she was the only form of apology he would give for her death.

His breathing was even as he charged towards her.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 28, 2011)

*Monkey See Monkey Do*

North Blue - Kaizer/Thomas/Monkey

"Why  is a monkey wearing a white coat and... glasses?" Kaizer blinked, and  then stared at the Monkey, "Wait a second.." Kaizer thought about this  situation for a moment, "Oi Monkey!" Kaizer said tried to get the  attention of the monkey away from Thomas, "I need to ask you a  question." "Oooh? ooh aahh ooh?" The monkey responds, adjusting his glasses and stepping of Thomas, placing his hands behind his back.  "Okay then.. it can understand human language.." Kaizer cleared his  throat, "You.. know where I can find a doctor on this island, don't  you?"

"Ooh?  ahh ooh ahh ahh ooh ooh ooh." The monkey steps forward, adjusting his  glasses once more and adressing Kaizer directly. "Ooh ooh ah ooh ooooh  ahhahhah."  "_I wish  there was a dictionary that taught me monkey language._" Kaizer thought  to himself with an exasperated sigh, "I tell you what monkey, you take  me to the nearest doctor on this island, and I will cover every inch of  this forest to find you a banana."  "ooh. ooh. ooh." The monkey chuckles and shakes his head. "Ooh ah ah ah  ooh oohoh ah ooh." He says simply, adjusting his glasses as he does  so..

"Ooh  ah, Oh Haha Ooh hahoo aah ooh ooh oo. Ooah oh ah ah ooh." The monkey  comments as he turns to Thomas. "Oh Ah ooh." The money holds up seven  needles in one hand. "Oooh ah!"   "Oi oi, what the hell is this monkey up to?!" Kaizer blinked multiple  times, "You're not.. really going to stick needles in his arm are you?"  "Ooh, Ooh yoo aru ah heah ohoho haoh?" The monkey looks at Kaizer a  little confused and shakes his head. "Ooh... Ah oo hoo... hohohoho." The  monkey laughs a bit and walks over to Thomas.

"You  are not sticking that thing in-" Before Thomas can finish the monkey  stabs a needle into his right shoulder. "Ooh." The monkey holds up  another needle and shows it to Kaizer and Thomas. "Oooh." He then slowly  sticks the needle into Thomas's arm. "Oooh ooh!" He says, clapping his  hands together. "I... I have no idea what he just said, but my arm feels  a little better."  Kaizer could only look at the monkey wide eyed, "A monkey that knows  acupuncture.. how much of this world haven't I explored?" Kaizer looked  at the dogs, who had gone back to gnawing on their bone, "This bodes  well though, there may yet be a doctor on this island after all."

"Oooh,  ooh ah ah ah ooh ah ooooh." The monkey comments, stabbing a needle into  Kaizer's leg and causing him to drop down. "ah ooh ah oooh." The monkey  holds out his hand, as if asking for some sort of compensation.  "Oi oi.." Kaizer sighs, "If I had something to give you I would.. by the way what did you just did do to my leg?"  "ooh." The money pulls the needle out, allowing Kaizer to stand once  more, then quickly jabbing the needle back in, causing him to fall.  "ooh, ah ooh." The monkey states simply. "ooh, ah ah ooh ooh ah."  "I see.. he's trying to explain acupuncture to me, the art of using  needles to activate certain pressure points on the body for a specific  effect, right?" Kaizer reaches into his back pocket and pulls out a  ruby, "I picked this up on the island before I met that pirate, will  this do for you? Although it probably would have sold for a lot of  money.."

"ooh!" The monkey yoinks the ruby and bows. "ooh, ah ooh." He puts the ruby into his coat and points off to the woods. "Ooh."  "You're trying to tell me where the doctor is?" Kaizer blinks at the  monkey, "I'd love to follow your directions, but I'm still kind of stuck  at the moment." Kaizer laughs a little. "Ah...." The monkey pulls the needle from Kaizers leg and rubs the back of his head. "ah ooh ooh ah."  "That's much better, now then." Kaizer stretches out his body, and  wiggles his leg to help the feeling come back to it, "Hop to muts! We  have a doctor to find." The dogs immediately hop up with some barks, and  walk over to Kaizer.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 28, 2011)

*D and Trade(unconscious) near the Docks of Little Feet.


D examined his surroundings, he saw a dead fishman, a half dead trade and a ruined building. The humans around him were more afraid of him then usual or at least the humans he had met a the port. None of them looked D in the eye as if they felt inferior or something. 

 "Hva er dette, what is going on ?" D mused as he looked at the frightened humans. He sensed a different type of fear from the humans then the one he felt from the ones from smooth isle.  The fear he felt from the people on Smooth Isle was reminiscent of someone being stalked by a strong animal, the fear he felt hear was if they were live stock that knew that they were ready to be devoured. 

D notices a Man walk down from the hill, he looked young and he had  lavender hair of which he let flow down. He was about 6 feet and his clothes were a dark red with gold trimmings, he wore the clothes of a traditional bard except for his hat which looked like one an archer would wear. The man looked around at the port town as D had. The citizens expressions changed from one of fear to one of anger. Yet they didn't say anything; their expressions held inside. The man walked over to the fallen fishman's body  and  kneels down to examine it.  He gets up and asks with little remorse about the apparent dead body.......   

"Is this your doing ?"
"If it was ?"

The man chuckled a little. 

"I suppose it makes little difference." 

D reached for his axe and readied it.  "What does that mean Ynkelig Menneskelig" ? 


The man pulls out a flute. "I'm sure Alvin would be pleased to meet a specimen like you. I could be the only way I could pacify him for the death of one his enforcers."

Song of Lavender  

He plays a tune and D puts his axe back on his back and is suddenly pacified. He gestures a few of the citizens to follow him as he leads them along with D.


The left over citizens pick up Trade and carry him to the marines as it's the only place with enough  medical supplies to help him out. 

And so the Dead Eye pirates are separated, one being taken to the HQ of the mysterious Alvin the other is about to got to the local marines, soon the truth about Little Feet will start to unravel.*


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It's....  A monkey..." Thomas blinks... "OOH!" The monkey says once more, though  there was something odd about this monkey. It wore a small white coat  and glasses, it even had on a pair of black slacks. "W...what the hell?"  "OOH!" The monkey called again. "K..Kaizer...?"



*A dart from the trees, Bubi Island*

And then everything happened really fast for the two. 

The "POOF" of sharp exhalation and the sound of air being sliced. 

Three "YELPS" and the sound of thick bodies hitting the floor. 

Wild drums boomed behind walls of thick greenery.

The Monkey seemed to grin before scurrying away. 

"Boys!"
"WHA-UGH!"

And suddenly Thomas was on the floor with a blonde fallen not close beside him. Judging by the look of shock in her blue eyes it was clear that she accidentally ran into him from the trees. Her blonde hair was tied into messy pigtails, a skirt made of leaves and a coconut-bra her only clothing. 

She stared at the two in complete shock until she noticed movement. _They_ were coming! 

In a second she was on Thomas's back, her arms wrapped around his neck and her legs squeezing into his sides like a wicked vise. 

Spears seemingly shot from the trees came and trained on Kaizer's neck before he could do anything. 

Thomas could not get free but neither could the girl get a proper grasp to knock him out. He was much stronger than she expected. They wrestled.

The drums were viciously loud now. 

"Bubububububu!!!" Rolling voices like gurgled water came from seemingly everywhere.

"Errrr, bubububu-ah-bububuBU an' stuff!" The girl shouted in haste.

Darts flew and then darkness.

----------------------------

With a groan Thomas opened his heavy eyes and it was like his vision had been smeared with vaseline. As it began to clear up he saw THAT SAME WILD BLONDE FROM BEFORE BENT OVER HIM!

"I'm ready for you now! BEARS BARRAGE!"

A flurry of punches proceeded with his uninjured hand that the girl, to Thomas's shock, seemed to be dodging quite well. 

The girl flipped back and the boxer hopped out of what seemed to be a bed. There was a few more punch exchanges before both of them hit the other in the cheek at the same moment... only

*TRANSFER PUNCH!!!*

Suddenly the girl's head literally spun around several times before she came crashing to the floor. Thomas stared in horror. 

"D-d-did I really hit her that hard!?"

A girly cry of horror came to Thomas's side.

"Y-YOU KILLED HER!!!" Kaizer had woken up just in time to see the dark deed. He pointed an accusing finger at the boxer. 

"I DIDN'T MEAN TO! EITHER WAY SHE DESERVED IT!" Thomas shouted with bugged eyes.

Suddenly the two turned their heads in terror as they heard a noise like joints creaking. The girl's head rolled all away around even though she was laying on her belly. The eyes opened. 

Whoo-whee, do ya'll got an arm on ya! I'mma hafta watch that hook!"

*"SHE'S A ZOMBIE!!!"* They both lost it. 

Her legs contorted in a way to trip them both.

"I AIN'T NO ZOMBIE NOW HUSH UP, THE BOTH OF YA!" She shouted with a sweatdrop.

She recovered, snapping all joints back in their appropriate place and rising to her feet. "I'm a Joint Woman. And you got no business rough housin' in yer condition! Why I was just treatin' yer arm and you fixin' ta take my head off!"

Kaizer began to look around, yelped and turned pale when he saw out of the opening in their hut. They were hundreds of feet in the trees. 

The blonde took a deep breath. "I know this is all kinda confusin' to ya'll... but ya'll need to trust me and answer some questions before I explain myself... let's start with a favorite. Who are ya'll and where do ya'll come from?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *A dart from the trees, Bubi Island*
> 
> And then everything happened really fast for the two.
> 
> ...



"Ok Crazy tree lady." Thomas comments, taking the two needles out of his arm the damn monkey put there. "Number one, are you with this monkey?!" Thomas had noticed earlier that despite the change in environment, the monkey was still there, though it was obvious that the monkey was not with the girl, he merely followed her because she looked interesting. Thomas then shook his head and sighed. "Alright look, I'm Thomas and this is Kaizer, We don't come from anywhere really. And honestly, if you knew anything about the north blue you'd know that i'm the new North Blue boxing champion." 

Thomas had wanted to impress the woman so that maybe she'd stop fighting with them... plus, if she knew they were pirate things might end up badly.. "This here is Kaizer as i said, he is my butler." Thomas cleared his throat, he was a bit upset his nice suit had been ruined with dirt... "Now then, who are you?"


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ok Crazy tree lady." Thomas comments, taking the two needles out of his arm the damn monkey put there. "Number one, are you with this monkey?!" Thomas had noticed earlier that despite the change in environment, the monkey was still there, though it was obvious that the monkey was not with the girl, he merely followed her because she looked interesting. Thomas then shook his head and sighed. "Alright look, I'm Thomas and this is Kaizer, We don't come from anywhere really. And honestly, if you knew anything about the north blue you'd know that i'm the new North Blue boxing champion."
> 
> Thomas had wanted to impress the woman so that maybe she'd stop fighting with them... plus, if she knew they were pirate things might end up badly.. "This here is Kaizer as i said, he is my butler." Thomas cleared his throat, he was a bit upset his nice suit had been ruined with dirt... "Now then, who are you?"



The blonde simply shook her head and smirked.

"Gentlemen I am Judy Lucai! and I do reckon that you are right about one thing... I am fairly new to the North Blue. I'm a South Blue gal in case you haven't caught the acce- THAT MONKEY's BACK AGAIN?!?!

The girl suddenly turned around but the monkey was gone. It had been following her around ever since she landed on this rock. She figured the monkey considered her a rival since she knew a thing or two about acupuncture as well. She sighed. 

"Anyway, you'll excuse ma' get-up but I am in fact from the South Blue. Now lemme ask another question... Do North Blue Boxin' Champions and their butlers always ride about in pirate ships?"

"DON'T WORRY I ain't told a soul..." The blonde assured them. "But after ya'll took a little nap I back tracked and found your ship. There was a loud moron hanging on a pole. I hushed him up a bit and rode the ship to a safer spot."

Judy took a seat on Thomas's bed, crossing her legs. 

"It don't make me no nevermind if ya'll lyin' or not. Ya'll captain, if ma' guess is right, needs treatment fast. I need ta' get off this island. See where I'm goin' with this?"

Judy smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> The blonde simply shook her head and smirked.
> 
> "Gentlemen I am Judy Lucai! and I do reckon that you are right about one thing... I am fairly new to the North Blue. I'm a South Blue gal in case you haven't caught the acce- THAT MONKEY's BACK AGAIN?!?!
> 
> ...



Thomas rubbed the back of his head. "Honestly didn't think we'd get caught that fast." he thought to himself. "Well alright, You need a ride i can catch that much. But you sure you can heal the lumbering idiot?" Thomas was obviously speaking about their captain and it was a good thing they were in her little tree house or Akuma might have been trying to break himself down again.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Thomas rubbed the back of his head. "Honestly didn't think we'd get caught that fast." he thought to himself. "Well alright, You need a ride i can catch that much. But you sure you can heal the lumbering idiot?" Thomas was obviously speaking about their captain and it was a good thing they were in her little tree house or Akuma might have been trying to break himself down again.



Course I can! Patchin' up dem bullet holes is easy enough. What I am a mite worried about is what this wild jungle environment will do to a man with so many open wounds. Bacteria is everywhere round' here... but with some herbs I'll manage if we move fast. There IS a reason they keep me around, ya know!"

"That's another thing! Who exactly are they?"

"Not sure but they are fat, dark-skinned and as sneaky as a greased up weasel in this hea' jungle. I came here about 3 days ago, they captured me, I showed them that I could heal their fevers and here I am... the good news is I'm kind of a big deal round' here now else both of ya would have been dead."

She looked over at Kaizer. 

"First things first, I'm guessin' you'll be wantin' to save yer' pups, what with the natives plannin' to eat em' and all?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure_​
"You owe that dude one hundred Berries," Ral told Kent, pointing at an attendant nearby.

?O-owe?  Y-you shouldn't do th-that...?  Bridget said, her face hidden behind her cotton candy.

Kent bit into his cotton candy with gusto, tearing at the pink and blue cloud of sugar like it was the only thing on earth. "It's all a matter of perspective Bridget," he explained calmly, popping another wad of cotton candy into his mouth. "That guy wants money for the cotton candy. And I _will_ give him...some form of payment...eventually."

"At some point," Ral said, nodding in agreement. He and Kent bumped fists. "Also if you want some excitement, what about _The super mega ultra high and fatally addictive spatial roller coaster?_" The first mate continued, pointing at one of the attractions of the park.

_They sure are getting more literal with the naming aren't they?"_

"Creative people cost more. Anyway, the one who gets scared will have to clean the deck of the ship for two weeks."

Kent grinned at the challenge. "You're on! Nothing scares me! Except maybe penguins."

His crew stared at him for a moment, their expressions somewhere between disbelief and just plain confusion.

Kent waved his hand dismissively. "Long story! Doesn't matter! Let's go! Bridget, think you can keep up?" He asked the navigator.

?C-count m-me out on that r-ride.? Bridget said, taking another bite of her cotton candy.

"Well that's no fun," Kent said with a pout. "Adventure is all about leaving your comfort zone! And also something about the soulless crush of merchandising."

"I...I r-really don't th-think that-"

"No time to argue!" Kent declared, grabbing one of Bridget's arms. Ral grabbed the other, and the two of them dragged the navigator, kicking and screaming, onto the roller coaster.

The seatbelts strapped in. Bridget and Kent both seemed to be hyperventilating (though for entirely different reasons) and Ral just seemed bored.

*"Attention occupants,"* came a voice from the loudspeaker. *"Please do not put your hands or heads outside the vehicle during the ride. Doing so may cause permanent dismemberment and/or death. Adventure Island cannot be held responsible for any injuries sustained. Upon death, your remains, if any can be located, will be sent to your closest family. Enjoy your ride on the super mega ultra...screw it, just ride the damn coaster."*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 28, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Course I can! Patchin' up dem bullet holes is easy enough. What I am a mite worried about is what this wild jungle environment will do to a man with so many open wounds. Bacteria is everywhere round' here... but with some herbs I'll manage if we move fast. There IS a reason they keep me around, ya know!"
> 
> "That's another thing! Who exactly are they?"
> 
> ...



?Huh, what?? Kaizer asked having been preoccupied with searching for the monkey, but that all changed when Judy mentioned that he might want to be saving his pups, ?What?! Who's trying to eat my dogs?!? Kaizer ran over to the window, and looked down to see that the people she mentioned were planning on eating his dogs after all, ?Oi, you can do something about this can't you?!? Kaizer knew there was no way he could fight that many people all on his own, and he damn sure didn't want to get on bad terms with the natives of this island, but he couldn't let his dogs be eaten by a bunch of people who likely didn't even know what kind of creatures they were.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 29, 2011)

*One of the Blues?*

On an Island that held a marine base as well as a large town, not unlike Lougetown, a group of pirates had made off with a marine vessel and weapons. They were not a particularly well known crew but there were many of those out there during these times. Since the execution the Sea had been ablaze with hopefuls all after wealth and power. Due to this the marines had numerous issues to deal with constantly. This particular island was of no exception. Upon the dock a marine Captain sat on a low wall listening to his men?s full report as well as studying the bounty posters of those responsible. 
?Dammit. This?ll look like a joke on my promotion papers. To think bastards like that are roaming around the Blues after leaving Grand Line. Any luck in tracking them down?? The Captain said. A soldier nodded.
?Yes sir, we have men preparing to give chase? Just then another marine came running down the dock and skidded to a stop by his Captain. 
?Sir!? He began. ?Another small ship is approaching the Dock!? The Captain raised a brow.
?Go on.? The soldier did his best to catch his breath before continuing.
?It?s flying Pirate colours!? The Captain leapt to action and slammed his fist into the palm of his other hand.
?Perfect. I can save my promotion after all!?

The small ship came to the dock at the islands shore. It was a tiny vessel that looked like it could only hold one or two men. Several squads of marines surrounded the dock as they awaited the pirates to disembark leading to a swift arrest. Next to the Captain a marine held hundreds of bounty posters so they could quickly indentify the pirate they were up against and his bounty. From the deck of this tiny ship a large man slowly came forth and climbed onto the dock. He seemed to pay no mind to the army before him while casually strolling towards the Captain with a bottle of rum in his grasp and two swords on his belt. The Captain blinked in awe. The very presence of this man caused him to feel concerned. He glanced to his marine assistant who seemed to be sweating vigorously while holding a very old bounty poster in his hand.
?Impossible?? He was able to utter out from his lips. The Captain frowned and snatched away the poster for a look. The face was the same, if not a younger version and underneath it read ?Red Coat Hinsai?, and the bounty was through the roof.  The bounty was irrelevant however, it was the name everyone recognised. The Strongest  Swordsman in the World. 
?Holy shit?? 

No none made a move as they watched the man of legend, a man who was part of the crew that rivalled the pirates known as Gold Rogers crew as rookies. He stood before the marine Captain and held out a bounty poster.
*?Where can I find this kid, I have a bone to pick with him.? *The Captain blinked in surprise. 
?Why? is a man like you here!?? He blurted out. The Pirate labelled as Red Coat sighed before pushing the poster closer.
*?Personal business. This kid passed this way, hm? Where is he now??* The Captain finally actually looked at the poster. To his surprise it was none other than the pirate Captain that had attacked their island and stolen a vessel. Before he could say anything the marine assistant cracked and spilled everything.
?Blue Eyes Jaeker!?? He took one of our ships and escaped west.? The old bearded pirate nodded in thanks and turned back towards his ship. Without so much as an attempt to stop him Hinsai boarded his one man boat and sailed away from the job smacked island. 
?He is going after Jaeker?? One marine said quietly. The Captain frowned as a trickle of sweat ran down the side of his face. 
?I suppose? we can wait a while before perusing them.? Marine or not, no man here wanted to get in between the Strongest Swordsman in the World and his agenda. 

The famous Red Coat sat comfortably on his ship with a bottle of rum in his hand and a relaxed expression on his features. 
*?Never thought I?d be back to this sea. Not as calm as I remember? cheers for that, Roger.?*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 29, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4

Rayar Anguss​*​

"Now, back to the plan. Umi has a great plan! Approaching by row boat is our best form of action. Though, I've thought of one alternate form of action. The secondary stronghold is the launching point for ships as you've said. The key here is stealth--we must go unnoticed for a good period of time or else risk being attacked by hundreds of forces."

"From what I've gathered, there are only 6 notable Revolutionaries in the base. If we can take them out, we'll have a fighting chance of completing the mission!"

"All of us will be heading towards the secondary stronghold building, except for me, Bigfoot and Rayar. We'll be on the direct opposite of you guys. Ryu, Umi and Mark will take control of the secondary stronghold, which is West, and cut off communication. Once you cut it off, me, Bigfoot and Rayar will storm through the East side of the base. No one will know what's going on since all communication will be cut off. You guys will then make a frantic call and alert the base that the North and South side of the base is under control. That will make the base focus all of their forces to those sides and allow our two groups to easily reach the center of the base. From there, we'll have to face roughly 200 men and the main 6 revolutionaries!"

That was certainly quite the plan the Lieutenant had come up with. In fact it was actually brilliant. Though it seemed as if he wasn?t not about to get away with sitting on the ship and avoiding the conflict. This new officer seemed intent on putting him in the centre of the action alongside him. He still wanted to be a marine, obviously, it was what he had been all his life and had served faithfully even if a bit lazily, but it had also been a long while since he showed his power to anyone. He had been sent on solo missions from time to time allowing him to cut loose without anyone believing he was as powerful as he was. If he tried to walk through this without helping much he may have been putting his career and the lives of his comrades on the line. Not to mention this was a very difficult mission, perhaps one of the most dangerous he had been on in a while. The Revolutionaries were no pushovers and this base had been deemed too difficult to the marines of this Blue to take back. None the less Lieutenant Lucio believed they had what it took to win back the headquarters. 

*?I like it.?* Rayar said from his position on the side of the group. One hand sat in his pocket while the other pushed aside a few strands of white hair from his forehead. His pale eyes settled on the man he would follow into certain destruction. It was a strange feeling. *?If that?s what we have, I guess I?ll do my part. I?m a marine after all.?* Rayar leant his back against the mast. It had been a while since such an intense commander had led him anywhere. There was an old odd feeling tickling the back of his mind. Was this anticipation?


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2011)

*The Unnamed Crew...

Life or Death....Over food?

Adora...
*
The last fifteen minutes had been both the longest and shortest fifteen minutes of Adora's life.  In fact it could be the last fifteen minutes of Adora's life if her mastery of the cooking art failed her for the first time.  Glancing over her shoulder as she put the finishing touches of the meal before her, she could see the Captain.  He was hunched over and his posture belied the anger her was feeling at the moment.  'If he learns I lied...' she shook her head trying to shut out the voice.  'I won't lose.'

“T-time is u-up...”  the little man came in the room, he looked confident then the color completely drained out of his face when he saw the man next to the door, that was all before he uttered a syllable.  

“Sure.  I'm ready.  Are you?”  Adora almost surprised herself with the amount of confidence in her voice.  Picking up the tray she moved toward the door with grace.  Using her hip, Adora swung the door open, sauntered to the biggest table and gently set the food down.

Outwardly the young woman was calm, cool, and composed but inwardly she was shaking, her feet ready to move and get her out of the building as fast as she could.  

The burly captain then came through the door, lacking the grace that Adora had shown, dropped the tray on the table.  The only outward sign he gave of nervousness was a small bead of sweat that rolled down the side of his face.  “Okay little girl.  You are about to see what a true chef can do.”  Captain Oregano ran his hand over his mustache then down and around his short beard.  

“So who is going to be the one to sample the food and decide?”  Adora asked sweetly.

“How about him?”  The captain pointed a beefy finger at a small man.

“No way.”  Adora shook her head.  “I'll wager everything that little weasel is on your crew.”  The man was good enough to look a bit sheepish.  “How about the woman that normally works the kitchen here?”

Many nods of agreement greeted her suggestion and the woman stepped forward a bit more nervous than she had been earlier.  “V-very well.”  She says picks up a fork.

As the woman swallows hard, both the chefs take the cover off their trays.  

A collective moan surfaces through the crowd when they look upon the two meals.  Adora's tray is organized well, actually looking mouthwatering in its presentation while the Captain's seemed heaped on.  “It is a stew!”  He looked around angrily, daring them to say different.  “Besides this is about taste!  Not presentation!”

“When you own a restaurant it is also about presentation.”  Adora gave a half grin then nodded at the woman.

“O-okay...”  The woman wished now they hadn't gotten involved in this situation in the least.  Taking her fork in a very shaky had she reached down, taking a few bites of Adora's meal as there seemed to be a few things on the plate.  “V-very good.”  The woman said, the surprise on her face was unmistakable.  “You have mixed things well.”

With more confidence she took a drink of water then turned to Captain Edgar's cuisine.  Figuring if the young woman could make something so delectable then a Captain with years more experience should be able to make something equally so.  In her mind she had already classified the contest at a draw.

Lifting a bite of the 'stew' she put it in her mouth and began to chew.  Everyone watched her eagerly, knowing that the outcome would be announced shortly.  It was then that no words needed to be spoken, they could visibly see the woman's face turn first white, then a strange shade of green as she ran out of the room.  “I guess that settles it.”  Adora turned with a grin toward the Captain.

“It was probably yours that caused her stomach to turn!”  The Oregano said angrily.  “You!  Try it!”  He yanked the owner over and forced him to eat some of the 'stew'.  The results were predictably the same.

With a groan Captain Edgar P. Oregano dropped into a nearby chair.  “Fine.  You win.  Now go away.”  he waved, all but dismissing Adora.  

“Uh, no.  There is a little matter of the wager we had.”  

“You're going to hold me to that?”

“Of course.  Or I wouldn't have wasted my time here.”  Adora put a hand on her hip, looked around before snatching a paper from someone, a pen from someone else, flipped the paper over and slammed it down on the table.  “You know you would have taken my place.”

The man glared at her but nodded.  “Fine.”  He scribbled down the name of the ship and the transfer of ownership.  “But know I will hunt you down and get my ship back one day.”

“You wouldn't be a pirate if you did anything different.”  Adora snatched the paper away and quickly left the tavern.

With a racing heart, Adora walked quickly down to the harbor, a large smile gracing her lips.  'I can't believe I did it.' she thought to herself and began to quickly read the names of the ships, comparing them to the one on the paper.  Finally she found it.  Before her stood her new home.

_The Ambrosia._

Adora's eye began to twitch as she made her way on board.  “It is serviceable.”  The woman muttered to herself as she stepped aboard and sighed.  “It will take a week to clean this.”  She groaned.  Looking around a bit she saw a pack of cigarettes laying forgot on a barrel.  Grabbing the pack and the lighter nearby she lit one and leaned on the rail.  “No way can I sail this on my own.”  She then blew out the smoke and stared down at the dock.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2011)

*The Soon to be Unnamed Crew:*
The Marines pushed Kai back, mockingly calling him a cross dresser. Kai became red faced at the insult, but  Annie found it quite humorous. She grabbed him by the scruff of his woman's fur coat and pulled him away. "Ignore my brother...he's what would you call slow. He likes to wear my clothes sometimes," she told the Marines with an amiable smile. 

They might've gotten away  quietly too, but then a shrill voice pierced the air, full of outrage. _*"STOP THAT MAN. STOP ALL OF THEM!" *_The female Marine whom Kai had knocked away was back on her feet. She yanked a nearby officers trenchcoat and quickly covered herself with it. The marines around them did an about face and leveled their rifles at them. The lady Marine shook her fists at Shin and prepared to advance on him. 

Annie drew her guns with liquid speed and fired a barrage in front of her feet while she was in mid charge. The lady marine broke to halt and glared at Annie. Meanwhile her comrades attacked the others en mass.  

"Yeah I think it's time we rode on out of dodge," she exclaimed. "Anyone got a boat?" She shook her head. "Screw it, we'll just steal one!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*




Nicodemus said:


> "Well that's no fun," Kent said with a pout. "Adventure is all about leaving your comfort zone! And also something about the soulless crush of merchandising."
> 
> "I...I r-really don't th-think that-"
> 
> ...




" hmmm....I don?t think Maya would like to receive one of my arms by mail "Ral said before looking in front, by the looks of it the game was no different from any normal roller coaster at least at the beginning, the super mega ultra whatever it?name was, started to move slowly at the beginning, no emotion nor anything dangerous for the moment " I-I think i-its not too bad "Bridget spoke apparently forgetting that the coaster did not have a pretty name.

" Don?t worry, probably you will pee your panties for the time this ends "Ral said not even looking at them, his eyes were lost in the immensity of the space, Bridget just tarted to sweat a little while Kent....well he was just being Kent. Suddenly the vehicle started to go down at a high speed without any kind of advice. Then it went at a pretty normal speed for some minutes before starting to slowly go up.

The D. turned to look at his comrades, the captain was just as always though the navigator was about to get a heart attack." You better  don?t die on us, this is just starting and you need to clean the deck " he said with laziness and looked in front only to see that there was still quite a while before they could reach the top of that thing.​


----------



## Kuno (Dec 29, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Amusement Island...

Bridget...*

“N-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n...”  No intelligible words actually came from Bridget's mouth as she sat between the two men she once called friends.  She tried desperately to unlock the seat-belt and lift the bar but nothing was budging.  Her breathing was coming faster and Bridget knew that she might black out, this would be a blessing.


> *"Attention occupants,"* came a voice from the loudspeaker. *"Please do not put your hands or heads outside the vehicle during the ride. Doing so may cause permanent dismemberment and/or death. Adventure Island cannot be held responsible for any injuries sustained. Upon death, your remains, if any can be located, will be sent to your closest family. Enjoy your ride on the super mega ultra...screw it, just ride the damn coaster." *





> " hmmm....I don?t think Maya would like to receive one of my arms by mail "Ral said before looking in front, by the looks of it the game was no different from any normal roller coaster at least at the beginning, the super mega ultra whatever it?name was, started to move slowly at the beginning, no emotion nor anything dangerous for the moment " I-I think i-its not too bad "Bridget spoke apparently forgetting that the coaster did not have a pretty name.
> 
> " Don?t worry, probably you will pee your panties for the time this ends "Ral said not even looking at them, his eyes were lost in the immensity of the space, Bridget just tarted to sweat a little while Kent....well he was just being Kent. Suddenly the vehicle started to go down at a high speed without any kind of advice. Then it went at a pretty normal speed for some minutes before starting to slowly go up.



At Ral's words Bridget looked down and squeezed her legs together tightly.  “N-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-” Again the strange sound started to come from her.  She grabbed on the bar, her knuckles began to turn white with the grip and they hadn't even started moving yet.

The car jerked slightly then the tell-tale ticking began as they started to move.  “I-I h-ate y-you b-both.” Bridget groaned and reached out, grabbing each of their hands and squeezed as hard as she could.  Closing her eyes she bowed her head and hoped the event would be over quickly as the cotton candy was already rolling around in her stomach.


> The D. turned to look at his comrades, the captain was just as always though the navigator was about to get a heart attack." You better don?t die on us, this is just starting and you need to clean the deck " he said with laziness and looked in front only to see that there was still quite a while before they could reach the top of that thing.



“Th-th-the d-d-d-d-d-eck?”  Bridget was confused as her mind wasn't working at the moment because she knew she was going to die and all he could think about was the deck.  She moaned slightly then tried to slide down farther in the seat.  Her hands now had a death grip on the two men and the peak was almost in front of them.

*

The Overkills...

Heather/Anya...*

With that Heather was left in her underwear (as he hadn’t touched them yet) in the middle of the street with Dante raising an eyebrow. “Niiiice.” 

The words seem to echo around the street as silence permeated the small town.  The wind blew slightly causing Heather's red hair to flutter around her, she moved slowly looking toward the man that was grinning stupidly and holding her clothes in his hands.

A man not too far from also seemed to come out of a trance, the waves of anger coming off of the woman were all most physical, moving around them like waves.  “You...”  Heather for the moment couldn't form any other words.  She had been called a lot of things over the years, she even had things done to her that would seem cruel and embarrassing.  Though never before had anyone ever humiliated her the way this man before her was attempting.   

“You...” it was the only word Heather could muster as she began to walk toward him, her face was red, not with the humiliation she should be experiencing but with rage from the audacity of the man.  “You scumbag piece of shit!”  Heather screamed as her speed picked up, the anger even caused Vergil to step back though it was more to make sure his brother got the brunt of the anger and he was completely out of the situation.

“I can't believe that a weasel ass son of a bitch like you would even attempt to mess with...”  her eyes flashed with the indignation she felt.  “Who in the fuck do you think you are?  You are nothing but a flea on the asshole of life!  What the fuck is your fucking issue!”  She didn't even understand the words she was saying, everything around her was in a red haze as she poked him hard in the chest.  

Heather ripped her clothes out of his hands and poked him in the chest again.  “Fine you want to act like a little bitch then be one!”  She screamed poking him again.  Though this time it felt different to Dante, his body began to tingle almost painfully.

“.....”  Vergil stood behind him looking on, his expression was blank.

“See I told you we would find my sons!”  A large man exclaimed pointing to the three.  Beside him stood two almost child sized people.

“I see one guy and two girls...”  Anya said confused.

“She is in her underwear!”  Ike exclaimed, jumping up and down and pointing at Heather.

“I thought I had twin sons.  But, I guess I have a son and daughter.”  Dangil dropped to his knees crying.  “I always wanted to have a daughter."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 29, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Huh, what?? Kaizer asked having been preoccupied with searching for the monkey, but that all changed when Judy mentioned that he might want to be saving his pups, ?What?! Who's trying to eat my dogs?!? Kaizer ran over to the window, and looked down to see that the people she mentioned were planning on eating his dogs after all, ?Oi, you can do something about this can't you?!? Kaizer knew there was no way he could fight that many people all on his own, and he damn sure didn't want to get on bad terms with the natives of this island, but he couldn't let his dogs be eaten by a bunch of people who likely didn't even know what kind of creatures they were.



"Why don't we just take care of it ourselves." Thomas rubbed his right arm. "It's not perfect, but i think i can fight with it as long as i don't rely on any transfers."  Thomas cracked his knuckles and looked down out of the hut. "So, is there like a quick way down or-" "Ooh." The acupuncture monkey calls out from behind Thomas. "THE HELL!?" Thomas screams, jumping back. "YOU DAMN MON-" It took him a moment to realize that while he was yelling at the monkey, the monkey had vanished and now all he saw was the trunk of a tree going past him fairly quick.

"Oh you fucking monkey." Thomas growled, gripping the trunk with both arms as he his feet dug down to slow his speed. "NNNNGGGHHH!!!" The boxer cried out in pain before he finally managed to stop himself inches from the ground. "Phew.... That was a close one... I almost had-" "Ba... Babuu." Thomas turned his head to see himself surrounded by a group of large men wearing grass skirts. "Really? We still have people like this in the north blue?" Thomas blinked. "Well, i suppose this is the warmest island i've been too..."


----------



## Furious George (Dec 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Why don't we just take care of it ourselves." Thomas rubbed his right arm. "It's not perfect, but i think i can fight with it as long as i don't rely on any transfers."  Thomas cracked his knuckles and looked down out of the hut. "So, is there like a quick way down or-" "Ooh." The acupuncture monkey calls out from behind Thomas. "THE HELL!?" Thomas screams, jumping back. "YOU DAMN MON-" It took him a moment to realize that while he was yelling at the monkey, the monkey had vanished and now all he saw was the trunk of a tree going past him fairly quick.
> 
> "Oh you fucking monkey." Thomas growled, gripping the trunk with both arms as he his feet dug down to slow his speed. "NNNNGGGHHH!!!" The boxer cried out in pain before he finally managed to stop himself inches from the ground. "Phew.... That was a close one... I almost had-" "Ba... Babuu." Thomas turned his head to see himself surrounded by a group of large men wearing grass skirts. "Really? We still have people like this in the north blue?" Thomas blinked. "Well, i suppose this is the warmest island i've been too..."



Kaizer blinked and Judy got up with a sigh. 

"BububububA.."

The natives shot two arrows with long vines connected via crude wooden planks at the opening in the hut. The arrows went deep into the wood just under the hut. Judy and Kaizer casually climbed down as Thomas sweatdropped. 

"Geez, Fer a North Blue boy you sure don't know yer' geography." 

_-Suddenly a sketch of the whole island covers the screen-_​
"This is the North Blue so of course its just as wintry as it always is outside of this island. In fact if ya'll were to come to the tallest trees ya'll would see they was capped with snow.

_-Arrow points to the tallest trees on Bubi Island-_​
"However, this island ain't built on earth of the typical sort. Rather the deeper parts of this earth are flowing with mamga. Volcanic soil is very fertile, hence all the green stuff round' here but it also super-heats this island into a swelterin' jungle, the heat bein' released by these hea' Magma Trees..."

_-Screen changes to a sketch of a large tree with lava coursing in its interior-_​
"... the same way oxygen is released from the regular kind of trees. Iddy biddy volcanic eruptions happen all the time beneath our feet and lava gets all up in dem' trees. Sometimes they get really hot..."

As on cue the tree Thomas was currently touching blazed a bright red and his hands began to smoke.

"...And that's why these natives would neva build ladders directly on its bark."

"AHHHH, MY HANDS MY HANDS!!!" Thomas fell off the tree and started rolling around on the jungle floor with smoking hands.

Judy put her barefoot on the boxer's chest and poured a bottle of milk all over his hands.

"Awww shucks will you quit yer' belly achin'! Just let the milk do its magic!"

"MILK DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT, IDIOT!"
"WHO'S THE DOCTOR HERE, PEA-BRAIN!?!?"

"Has everyone forgotten about my dogs?" Kaizer said sorrowfully with a sweatdrop.

----------------------------- 

After recovering the three rushed to the spot where some natives were moments away from skewering Ax over a roaring fire. "I'm no expert at this talk so hush up and lemme concentrate" she whispered. Judy then ran into the midst of the crowd and threw up her hands frantically. 

"Uhhh, bububububu!"
The natives looked confused. They threw more wood on the fire and barbeque sauce, looking at her for approval.
"No, bbububBUBUBU"
They took out a huge buster sword, raising it above the tied-up dogs heads, looking at her for approval. 
"Dag-nabbit NO! bubublaubu!!" 
Suddenly they took out chainsaws. They looked to her for approval.
Judy slapped her hand against her forehead and sighed. She spoke slowly. 
BU. BU. BU BA BU!"
The natives than smiled knowingly, untied the dogs and put clown paint and hats on them. 

"I think dat's the best I can manage, Mr. Kaizer. She said with a sweatdrop. "Anyway, I was told to take ya'll to the Chief once ya were ready to get up. If there ain't anything else holdin' us I think we should go. Maybe we can all reason with em'"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 29, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Kaizer blinked and Judy got up with a sigh.
> 
> "BububububA.."
> 
> ...



"At this rate i'd be fine with just beating up the lot of them and moving up and out of this crazy island." Thomas shrugged, and let out a bit of a sigh. "Besides, who the hell is going to pay to clean my suit? Sure it doesn't have a jacket... but it's still silk you bastards." He grumbled, brushing the dirt off his vest before putting it back on. "I swear... This island..." Thomas was hoping that nothing new would come of this, that there was nothing terrible awaiting them, that they would simply go see the chief and be done with this damn island. "But i got this weird feeling..."


Back on the Ship---


"THIS ISN'T FAIR! WHY WAS A BLOND CHICK SAILING MY BOAT!? WHY AM I STILL STUCK UP HERE! IT'S SNOWING YOU ASSHOLES!" Akuma screams from his mast like prison. "I swear upon my fathers grave... I shall not be left out of this adventure for long! I will make it up in future adventures by working TWICE as hard to be TWICE as awesome! I will not be left bleeding here by the- Urgh... My back... I think i popped a stick..." Akuma's body falls limp and the fight quickly rushes out of him. "Someone... Untie me... I have to pee..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 29, 2011)

*[Death and the Fool King]​*​
[Little Feet Island; Alvin?s Manor D?Compose~~]​
The man?s apparent lack of remorse struck D? funny, did this little man not care if one of his allies had be struck down? Not that D? himself cared, but when the unimposing little man went for what only D? could think was a weapon the Ancient Fishman could only speculate that this little spit of flesh was about to oppose him, so his mighty ax is pulled free of its bindings on his back. The bone that the large ax is composed of literally cracks in the giant Fishman?s grasp as it is readied to cleave this mole in two. But instead of a weapon, the cheeky Bard pulled a flute. D?s eyes fixated on the musical device, in an instant D? understood what this pea brain was about to attempt. A calming melody to sooth the savage beast, and bring it under snare. Truly a stroke of genius and even as the beguiling music stuck up, the Song of Lavender as the Bard exclaimed before he began to play, D? couldn?t help but be amused by this rat?s attempt to sooth his soul. 

Being amongst the ranks of those that no longer lived D? was quite immune to the melody, with an evil twitch of his tail the giant Fishman got an idea, a wonderfully awful idea, allowing his body to lightly sag, he would allow this human to think that he was ensnared by his melodic spell, and thus he puts his large ax away, allowing his suit to recouple it to his back, at least for the moment. A dark grin crossed D?s subconscious as the man pulled one hand free from his prized instrument, then with ghostly movement he beckoned for a couple of the local populous to follow him to their untimely undoing while guiding the Tyrant Lizard along with his haunting melody, sort of an aquatic pied piper though he could not know the vile intentions that followed so aimlessly behind him. D? had his wits about him; he just allowed his body to move instinctively as he is enticed along. Deep in the distance, atop the hill that the bard had appeared stood a home that looked as if it didn?t belong. Compared to the meager surroundings, this home was lush and lavish. Decked out and painted in a beautiful royal purple. The gold trim accented the building, making it ?pop? that much more. But to D? it was an eyesore, a stain on the simple community that this Alvin had forced on the locals. 

The pied piper of the south continued to play as they neared this manor; a palace amongst the other rubbish, the large gilded gates seemed to automatically open as the small group neared. A technology that lightly echoed D?s own, though more primitive. Passing the large gates they are greeted by another Fishman, this one starkly different even compared to the shark that Trade had killed. ?Where is Finn, Illuso?? the fanged Fishman asked _ ?Lophiiformes..?_ the large sceitist thinks as he allows his head to sway in rhythm with the music. The lavender haired boy merely motions with a free hand as he continued to play, seemed it was a language he shared with these lesser Fishmen, ?Is that so, I?m sure Alvin will be anxious to meet someone that could kill Finn, carry on then. Before I decide to eat you instead hahahhahaha, oh and I?ll take the grub you brought with you.? The maniacal No-giri chuckled as he separated the humans other humans that were with them, seemingly carting them off to the kitchen. 

The inner sanctum of Alvin?s manor was just as lavish as the outer, but with more gilded gold then royal purple. This Alvin seemed to fancy himself a King, and as they rounded into large opened living area D? got his answer. Setting amongst jewels and other riches a more Humanoid shaped Fishman sat, to his left a large pink Fishman stood, his bulky arms crossed over his massive chest. _ ?Tetraodontidae?_ he thinks as Illuso stopped playing. Going along with it D? stops his swaying as his head ?snapped? back to alertness. ?Oh, what have we here boy, what have you brought me this time?? Alvin asks with great interest as he pulled himself from his lazy laid back posture in the large plush chair. The large puffer fish moved hesitantly while D? bared his teeth as began to look around, getting a greater feel for his surroundings. ?A Fishman, such as you sir, he killed Finn. So I thought you would like to meet him.? Illuso states plainly and with the same lack of emotion he had addressed D? with earlier. A light seemed to emanate from Alvin?s eyes as he stood from his seated position. ?So, tell me. Why is it you decided to kill one of my elite guard?? he asks, a hand clutching his chin as he awaited D? to answer. 

 ?Moro, moro aan zin.? D? simply replied in his ancient tongue, the language of his people. ?Come again?? Alvin replies cocking an eyebrow.  ?Vodahmin, even you have forgotten the noble language of our people. Dilon, it seems that my species is truly dead.? D? replied turning away from the pompous Alvin. ?Please, its rude to do that, please. Let us talk, you do owe me over the death of my man.? Alvin states, an attempt at a blood pact.  ?Kah, you strike at my pride, tell me, King Nothing. What is it you wish to accomplish? Orin, even now you have the humans as little more than cattle, and even now you cower behind your men.? D? replies, the sting of his words eating into Alvin?s very flesh. 

*[Just Tell me When]​*​
[Aboard the *X*treme Machine, Kenneth Forescythe]​
* ?Oh, blah, blah, blah.?* Kenneth growled as he patted his pockets down. All this talk of strategy bored him to tears; he?d rather be sleeping then talking over how one would break this or that. He?d much rather be doing the breaking then the talking. * ?Tell ye whit lads. Ye com? up wif th? strategy n? I b? th? wan tae break th? bones and whit not.?* he grumbles, but as he does an AHHA! Look crossed his face, a moment later he pulls out a rather slick black flask. * ?So thit b? whare I put ye.?* he stated, a grin hanging about his face. A moment later he opens the flask, from the depths of the container a black skull and crossbones rise and an audible laugh escapes its cackling lips as it slowly whips away in the wind. Taking a quick swig he swallows the foul liquid down. * ?Ah, nao thit is whit I?ma talkin? boot.?* he states wiping the his mouth with the back of his hand, * ?Ah, where are meh manners, would ye fine folk like ah drink? It?ll put hair on yer balls.?* he states with an offer as he pushes the flask toward the other present Marines.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2011)

*The West Blue:*
Every step brought Beverly Clemens closer to her prize. With breathless anticipation she navigated the narrow stone walkway, treading carefully around the hidden booby traps with catlike grace and coordination. An untrained eye would've seen nothing but an ancient path of moss ridden stone, but she saw with crystal clarity the tell tale signs of deathtraps lurking just beneath the surface. 

The golden sphinx shone brilliantly from atop its perch on the marble pedestal. Two ruby eyes that blazed with an inner fire stared at her as she approached, close enough that she could see the warped reflection of her own face in each orb. So very close. All she had to was reach out and grab it. 

*CLICK!* 

Clemens winced as if struck by a punch to the gut. "Fuck..." 

She snap rolled just as a salvo of poison tipped darts flew up from the floor. In one smooth motion she snatched up the golden statuette and bounced back to her feet. She stood still, her body as tense as a coiled up spring, watching and waiting. Nothing. Her shoulders slumped and she breathed a sigh of relief, even allowing herself a brief smile. When the floor suddenly crumbled beneath her feet, her smile gave way to a scream of outrage. Clemens plunged into darkness, cursing the entire way down. She blamed it on the smile. It was always the smile. 

.........................................

"So what happened next? the antique dealer asked as he glanced down admiringly at the golden sphinx, followed by a not so discreet but equally as admiring glance at her chest. 

Clemens leaned idly over the countertop and shrugged. Her face still bore the subtle signs of scratches and bruises. "Underground labyrinth of death, a river full of giant crocodiles and piranha, pygmy cannibals. Trust me it's not nearly so interesting as it sounds. Going to the bathroom in the jungle really sucks."  

"So...uh...what do you usually wear when you go on these expeditions?" he asked.

"Super tight tank top, short shorts, two guns holstered to my hips, and a tiny backpack with infinite ammo and health packs," Clemens replied with a straight face. 

His face brightened. "Really?" 

"No not really." She gestured impatiently at the sphinx. "Okay so how much?" 

"40 Million Beli." 

"Oh c'mon. It's worth _at least_ twice that much." 

"I'm not budging," the dealer said stubbornly, crossing his arms. 

Clemens sighed. This was going to be more difficult then swimming through that river of man eating piranha. In the end she walked out with a satchel stuffed with 70 million Beli. It hurt her professional pride to sell such a priceless relic on the black market. She knew it would most likely end up on the mantel place of some spoiled nobleman who would never be able to appreciate such a thing of beauty. Where it really belonged was in a world class museum, for all the world to see and admire. She was desperate though and needed the money to fund her ultimate life's work, deciphering the ancient poneglyphs hidden in the Grand Line. Now if only she could find someone to take her there, she thought. Lost in her thoughts, she didn't notice the two men who followed her from a distance.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2011)

*West Blue - Overkills*

It started with a tingle then his muscles felt strange and then a really horrible feeling as if he were shitting backwards and then pain as his sword became a sheath and his pecs became soft mammaries. Add to that the rest of his physique morphing and his hair growing longer, Dante was in serious pain. He knelt to the ground and tried to get up, only to have him find his centre of gravity was different and he fell flat on his face.

“What did…” he cut his sentence short. His voice was now a full octave higher. “What did you do to…”

It was at that moment that his father came back and he looked over in confusion. He must be hallucinating because he was with two midgets. He looked to Heather who had a ‘cat that ate the cream’ look on her face. There were references by his father that he had a daughter and he burst into tears of joy.

Dante was confused. Vergil walked up and put his hand on his shoulder. 

“A fitting birthday gift I think.” He said WITH A SMILE. Dante knew something was up. Vergil never smiled. 

“Shit!” he said again with that voice and looked for a reflective surface. The window of the saloon would do. He stumbled to it, getting used to all sorts of things; hair in his face, different muscles in his legs; it was all different. Whatever she hit him with was powerful. He got up and looked in the window and his mouth dropped open. A hot girl stared back at him. At first he thought it was a girl on the other side of the window but as he moved she did so and he realised that that is what he looked like now.

“friend!” and then looked down to see his breasts. Of course the first thing he did was grab them and then look down his jacket. “Whoa. These are nice….wait if I have tits then..”

Unashamedly he put his hand down his pants and froze. 

“Give me back Rebellion!” Dante shouted.

“What’s a Rebellion?” Ike asked Dangil

“It’s what he calls his manhood!” Dangil boomed

“Oh!...…Anya sis? What’s a manhood?” Ike asked curiously. Meanwhile Dante clicked his fingers and teleported Heather’s clothes back to him

“Give me back Rebellion and I’ll give you your clothes back!” Dante said

“Give me my clothes back and I’ll think about it!” Heather screamed back covering her chest a little

“No way! Turn me back first! Don’t make me touch your bra and panties and leave you butt naked in the middle of the street.” Dante said stepping towards her.

“Don’t you fucking dare! I’ll put that Rebellion of yours right up your damn ass!” she threatened with a bluff though Dante didn’t know. 

“C’mere You bitch!” Dante chased after Heather and the pair of them ran around the Saloon like a bunch of kids.

“Hey that looks like fun!” Ike squealed and ran after Dante who looked behind him and was half scared and half weirded out

“Ike no!” Anya chased after Ike

“Haha! What spirit! To go for a run in the mid afternoon in this burning heat! I shall win against you all!” Dangil boomed and ran in front of Heather.

Vergil counted slowly to ten and exhaled slowly, waiting for them to eventually run out of steam.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 29, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4

Lucio Powell​*









​
Night slowly settled upon the placid waters that belonged to the West Blue. The moon gave light to two small objects hastily making their way across the ocean. Upon closer inspection, one could see that the two objects turned out to be rowboats. Three individuals dressed in tight, black ninja suits (to all of their dismay) are seated in each rowboat. Though, one of the larger individual's body appeared to be tearing through the ninja suit. This is the Xtreme Marine Squadron. 

Umi, Ryu and Mark are stationed in the rowboat that's heading towards the west wing of the base where the communication building is located. Once there, they'd cut off all communication throughout the base and contact Lucio via den den mushi. Once Lucio receives the signal, he, Rayar and Kenneth will battle their way through the east wing. Afterwards, a fake signal would be sent to the center of the base alerting them that the north and south wings are under attack. The plan isn't flawless, but it'll have to do. There's no turning back now.

Lucio, Kenneth and Rayar made their way just outside the shore of the east wing. They positioned themselves in the shadows as to avoid any lurking guards. There's a huge, steel door that protects the entrance into the east wing. This wouldn't be a problem for this group, though. 

"Once the signal comes, it's crunch time guys!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 30, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Soon to be Unnamed Crew:*
> The Marines pushed Kai back, mockingly calling him a cross dresser. Kai became red faced at the insult, but  Annie found it quite humorous. She grabbed him by the scruff of his woman's fur coat and pulled him away. "Ignore my brother...he's what would you call slow. He likes to wear my clothes sometimes," she told the Marines with an amiable smile.
> 
> They might've gotten away  quietly too, but then a shrill voice pierced the air, full of outrage. _*"STOP THAT MAN. STOP ALL OF THEM!" *_The female Marine whom Kai had knocked away was back on her feet. She yanked a nearby officers trenchcoat and quickly covered herself with it. The marines around them did an about face and leveled their rifles at them. The lady Marine shook her fists at Shin and prepared to advance on him.
> ...



The soon to be Unnamed Crew VS Petty Officer Roja Corona & Marine patrol squad 13

With the marine patrol Seamen raising their rifles at the collection of rookies, the two swordsmen instinctively jumped up to close to the distance between them and the riflemen. Their close combat skills negating the danger of their rifles. The sole individual that seemed to have any idea what she was doing took charge, blasting away and yelling out an order for a hasty retreat.

An ticked off and confused Kai, who despite having no idea what he was supposed to do in a situation like this fought the urge to kick the ass of that marine who called him a crossdresser for no apparent (to him) reason and decided to follow Annie's lead. He reached for his trusty flintlock, which wasn't weren't it was supposed to be.

If there was one thing this scatterbrain was disciplined about, it would be that he stuck to his routines and kept his belongings on designated places and the fact his Saint Joan wasn't where he always kept her momentarily threw the rookie off. With bullets whizzing by, he only jumped into action when he remembered his gun was kicked away a little earlier. He ran straight trough the middle of the frenzy, starting to take off the heavy fur coat that was weighing him down. 

The blow to her head was keeping her from utilizing the skills of her Flittering Fairy fighting style and instead of the graceful and lightning quick leaps she normally took, she was angrily stomping towards Kai. Her charge was cut short as Kai spotted her, mid run, and simply chucked the coat at her. Using it's size, weight and sheer unsightliness to tangle her up as he dashed past her and leaped towards his flintlock. He wsa spectacularly dodging bullets, flying trough the air, grabbing his gun and rolling into a firing stance that ended with him on the ground while aiming his gun in some apparent gangsta style cocked to the side.
*
BANG! BANG! BANG!*

The result was rather anti-climatic..... The unconvential shooting stance did little to improve an aim that was sub-par to begin with. And not only did he completely miss the stationary Roja, but he had actually been closer to taking Rufio's ear off than hit a marine, at best his fire had given Rufio and Kensei an oppurtinity to jump back and start retreating.

"Stealing a ship sounds good right about now!"Kai yelled out as he got up and prepared to follow Annie's lead.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

*If Ya Havin' Girl Problems..., Bubi Island*


"At this rate i'd be fine with just beating up the lot of them and moving up and out of this crazy island." Thomas shrugged, and let out a bit of a sigh. "Besides, who the hell is going to pay to clean my suit? Sure it doesn't have a jacket... but it's still silk you bastards." He grumbled, brushing the dirt off his vest before putting it back on.

"Now now, hot shot, a little dirt ain't neva hurt no one." Judy laughed teasingly. "Besides..."

She rested her blue eyes on a group of natives who were grasping for Kaizer's dogs behind his back, but quickly started whistling innocently whenever he turned toward them. She smiled.

"Its kinda funny... but I'm startin' to like these locals a mite more then I ought to. I reckon all three of us can raise some hell here if we had the mind but I won't do it less' all other options fail. Ya yet me?"

"Yeah yeah..." Thomas sucked his teeth. "But i got this weird feeling..."

"Yer' probably just bein' paranoid. Let's get movin'."

-------------------------------------------------












And so being led by guides the North Blue boxer, the country girl in fig leaves and the soft-spoken assassin all made their way through the harsh jungle land taking in the vast, almost stifling scale of the native village. As far as the eye can see dozens upon dozens of wooden huts rest atop trees as thick as fortress walls, men spilling out of their doorways like so many ants. Leaves of all kinds of shapes thrust in their way and flies of all kinds of sizes tortured their exposed skin (Judy had the most trouble). Pure heat seemed to blast at them from every side. And just when they were getting sick and tired of it all they came to the most mammoth hut sitting atop the largest (and no doubt oldest) tree that any of them had ever seen. From branch-to-branch it was the size of two football fields, its height just beating out the Eiffel Tower! A huge plank of wood hanging by many vines was lowered and served as a makeshift elevator. 

"Mighty fancy fer' so-called 'uncivilized' folk." Judy remarked before stepping on with the other. In a few minutes they were in the tree-mansion and came before a rather fat man (fat even by the bloated natives' standard) lounging on a throne. He wore a crown of animal bones and many feathers. 

*High Chief Alkonqwe 
Ruler of the Bubi Island Natives*​
Judy bowed nervously. She only saw the Chief once in all her 3 days here. "Uhhh, bubububububuBUBU, and bu." She spread out her hands to Thomas and Kaizer.

Alkonqwe rolled his eyes over the newcomers methodically.... slowly. He took a huge breath, exhaled and raised one hand. 

"Sup. How you guys doing?"

"You speak english?!?!" Judy was wide-eyed.

"Of course. We've always spoke the common tongue in this island."

*"WHATTT?!!?"* All three of the foreigners exclaimed at once. 

"But what about all of that "bububub" stuff?"

"Oh that? They are all just stuttering. They are probably trying to say "beautiful". You see, you are very lovely, White Healer." Apparently that is what they called Judy. "Buuut... my men are call kind of shy!"

Judy immediately fell on the floor.

"So you mean to tell me that all of ma' 'bubububin' was just a bunch of nothin'?! Why did they act like I was sayin' thangs?!?!"

The Chief giggled in that throaty, full kind of way that only fat jolly guys can giggle.

"I am sure they were just humoring you!"

Judy immediately shot a glare at the native guards in the room. They all turned bright red and looked away, playing with their fingers and making the "bububu" sound under their breaths.

*""THEY ARE JUST SHY!!!"* Judy Thomas and Kaizer all exclaimed before hitting the floor again!

"Aww shucks, ain't they just precious though?!" Suddenly Judy was turning red and playing with her pigtails. 

*"WHY ARE YOU GETTING FLATTERED ALL OF A SUDDEN!?"* Thomas and Kaizer shouted.

"Unfortunately, White Healer, it is not only you who they have trouble communicating with." Suddenly Chief Alkonqwe turned grave and the three knew he was speaking seriously. "The truth is that my men have trouble sharing their feelings with ALL women... even their wives, sisters, and daughters. That is why they all left us.

"Left you?" Judy didn't think too hard about it until now but she hadn't seen a single native female since she came to the island.

"Yes..." The Chief inhaled deeply and shut his eyes as though he recalled a painful memory. "For years they have complained about our hard and callous ways, never listening to them, never caring what they thought, never sharing what we felt to them... but we did not heed their complaints. Then, suddenly, my wife declared all the women of our people free from their obligations as wives and mothers... and our healers."

"THAT explains why so many of ya'll are sickly! When your wives left yer' insensitive butts they took their knowledge o' healin' with em'!"

"Correct, White Healer. That is why we count your arrival here a gift from the gods."

"Such horse manure!" The Chief was taken back with Judy's words. "You'd rather make some ol' simple country gal yer savior than make up with yer' loved ones?!"

"We have tried White Healer!.... w-we sent flowers to them and everything!"

_Tch, just as clueless as 'civilized' men._ Judy mused with a sweatdrop. "Okay okay... tell ya what, Chief. If me and my fellas here, Thomas and Kaizer by the way, can get your women ta' come back to their village..." 

"They took our village and we had to build these tree huts. So we have to come back to them."
"Just like a woman to take the house they didn't buy and kick the man to the curb, am I right, Kaizer?" Thomas snickered. 

"AS I WAS SAYIN'" There was poison in Judy's voice. "If we can get the wives to make up with ya'll then you will let me and ma' friends here leave the island... with a bit of yer' herbs and gold of our choosin'. Deal?"

"It will grieve the men to see you leave, White Healer. But we all miss our wives and daughters terribly. You have a deal."

"Okay then... how does that sound, boys?" Judy asked Thomas and Kaizer.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *If Ya Havin' Girl Problems..., Bubi Island*
> 
> 
> "At this rate i'd be fine with just beating up the lot of them and moving up and out of this crazy island." Thomas shrugged, and let out a bit of a sigh. "Besides, who the hell is going to pay to clean my suit? Sure it doesn't have a jacket... but it's still silk you bastards." He grumbled, brushing the dirt off his vest before putting it back on.
> ...



"Look, I'm a pirate not a match maker alright?" Thomas comments, crossing his arms and taking a seat on one of the chairs in the room. "These guys, they can deal with their lack of emotion or inability to control their emotions on their own alright? I don't really care one way or the other. What i care about is getting the idiot tied to the mast healed as soon as possible before he dies from blood loss or infection. The more time we waste with these guys the less time he has. So unless by some miracle you can fix this situation soon, our captain is going to die and right now he takes priority." 

Meanwhile on the Rodgers ship-

"YES! HEAL THE FOOL! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" A minacle laugh calls out as Akuma lays face down on a rather nice doctors table. "Hey this ship is pretty nice." Akuma comments. "Why thank you, We work hard to keep it clean for Noggin-sama." The doctor working on him comments. "My though, your back is quite mess up... I can see signs of early infection here, indeed, bad... Bad... You should have been treated earlier." He comments, adjusting his glasses and properly closing Akuma's wounds.

"Indeed, but my crew abandoned me and left me on a mast." Akuma blinks. "Hey, Aren't you guys trying to kill me?" Akuma asks. "Indeed, But Noggin-Sama want's you to be in tip top shape before he slaughters you. It wouldn't be very sporting of him to kill a sick man now would it?" Akuma blinked. "Nope, Spose not..."


----------



## Furious George (Dec 30, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Look, I'm a pirate not a match maker alright?" Thomas comments, crossing his arms and taking a seat on one of the chairs in the room. "These guys, they can deal with their lack of emotion or inability to control their emotions on their own alright? I don't really care one way or the other. What i care about is getting the idiot tied to the mast healed as soon as possible before he dies from blood loss or infection. The more time we waste with these guys the less time he has. So unless by some miracle you can fix this situation soon, our captain is going to die and right now he takes priority."
> 
> Meanwhile on the Rodgers ship-
> 
> ...



"I am WORKIN' as fast as I can, pretty boy!" Judy shot back. "Even if I ran back and patched him up now the issue of him catching a virus from the open sores in this island's climate is still there. Only a novice would work like dat'! I need herbs to deal with virus's! And do you really think its that simple that you can just leave here? CHIEF, what would happen if I hopped on a ship and left without ya'll permission!?"

"We'd sink it, kill them and bring you back." He said with a smile.

"EXACTLY!" We aren't dealin' with gentlemen here. No offense Chief."

"None taken." He shrugged.

"Thomas..." She walked over and spoke to him in a whisper. "Haven't you realized yet that I could have left you and Kaizer here, dumped your buffoon-of-a-captain in the sea and sailed on my merry way while YOU were drugged up and all these natives were distracted? I did not do that because I am trying to save *everyone* here, including yer' captain. TRUST ME."

Judy backed away from where Thomas was sitting and made her way toward the makeshift elevator. 

"If it makes ya feel any better I'll do all the talkin' when we get there!"

With an aggravated sigh Thomas got to his feet and came to the elevator. 

"If anything happens to that idiot it will be on you..."

"Wouldn't want it any otha' way..."

_A few minutes later at the Chief's hut..._
-------------------------------------

The three foreigners were long gone to find the women when suddenly a light bulb went over Alkonqwe's head. 

"Oh crap."

"What is it, Chief?" Now that Judy has left the hut the natives felt more comfortable to speak.

"I forgot to mention to them that in addition to being the tribe's healers the females are also the main fighters!"

"That's a big deal chief! We only fight by stealth, hiding and hunting in the bushes... but our wives and daughters fight all our wars! The White Healer won't be at all prepared for what awaits her!" 

"....... Meh, things will work out. Good night!"

Alkonqwe immediately began to fake-snore in his throne. 

"_He always does this when his problems get too big for him._" The guard thought with a sweatdrop. 

_
In a dark cavern, near the heart of the island..._
----------------------------------------

"My mistress, we have found two pirates ships docked on our side of the island!. They bear different colors so they are not in league... Both appear to house fools." 

Where the voices were coming from could not be seen. The area is all dark apart from the low glow of a magma river to the side.

"Then ignore them. We will lay waste to the victor of their squabble." A voice, queenly and regal, responded. "The other patrols tell me that the Healing Wench and two more fair-skinned people are coming into our parts.... That fool on the throne would send the usurper of OUR place in the tribe to reason with us! They will not find us so... talkative." She laughed coldly. 

"PREPARE FOR SLAUGHTER, MY CHILDREN!!!"

And then thousands of spears clashed against thousands of shields like thunder.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron - En Route to J4
> 
> Rayar Anguss​*​
> 
> ...



*Mark Markson*

"Understood, sir." Mark said, saluting his commander. Stealth was not his best fort?, but a simple man should be versatile, so Mark was not in the dark with this. At least not fully...

When they where dismissed, Mark rushed into the cabins. His bunk was clean and orderly, as any simple man would keep it. Beside his bed, resting on the wall, was his yew longbow, a robust bow with no carvings, but an elegant  form; his rifle, a simple, but effective weapon for use against enemies a but further away; and under his pillow, a sturdy hand gun, yet again with no ornament or other such oddities.

Taking his bow, some arrows and his rifle, he went out again, reporting to Lucio he was good to go. "One question before we go, sir? Who, in my faction, will be in command?" he said, standing steadfast in front if the lieutenant with his hands down on each side of his body, his eyes looking straight forwards, focused into the horizon, showing his respect for his superior.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2011)

*Akuma Rodgers North Blue*

On Needle Noggins Ship-

"Sir, I've brought you the pirate." The doctor comments, dragging Akuma up into a very nice captains quarters. The walls were not simple wooden walls like a normal captains quarters, Needle Noggin had wall papered over them. Akuma admired the white wall paper and the portraits of needle noggin in various poses across the room. There was very little truly in the room, a large couch on the right side, a few comfortable and thick chairs on the left. 

There was a mahogany desk sitting before Akuma, and at the desk was needle noggin. Behind him, a large king sized bed with red satin sheets. "Akuma Rodgers correct?" Needle Noggin folded his hands together, Though he was short, he was quite proportionate, he appeared to be the same as a normal human, merely, shrunk down in size.

"Akuma, You have embarrassed me TWICE now i believe." "Let's see... Frozen with soup and then thrown into a waterfall... Yup, that makes two." Akuma smirked. "Nngh... Indeed." Needle Noggin's eye twitched. "Akuma, There is only one way to handle those that... Embarrass the great me." Needle noggin jumped off his chair, crashing into the ground with a thud and walking over to Akuma, who had been forced into a kneeling position, yet was still taller than needle noggin himself.

"We're going to send you onto that nice little island there, Then, we will proceed to HUNT YOU DOWN AND SLAUGHTER YOU LIKE THE DOG YO-" "Yes, I am a dog." Akuma comments, Shifting into Hybrid form. "I DIDN'T MEAN LITERALLY YOU BUFFOON!!!" Needle Noggin screams and quickly rubs his eyes through his helmet. "Look, Look... I don't get it, how did we loose to this idiot!?" He asks one of his men. "I... I don't know sir... I'm sorry sir.." The man bows his head, which happened to be heavily bandaged. 

"You see this Akuma!? You hurt my men! They are all injured because of YOU! Now what kind of message does that send!?" "That i'm good?" "NO! IT MEANS I NEE... It means i need to show my men that i too am strong enough to keep them safe you see?" He smirked a bit and pat Akuma on the head as Akuma shifted back into human form. "Now then, throw him into the woods!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 30, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates!*

Jim Layfield/Diamond Dallas Jack

“I don’t really want to go. I have writing to do. I’m 20 years old, why would I want to go to Adventure Island?” Jim said staring at the blank piece of paper.

“Oh please! Pretty please? It’ll be fun!” his mother said, “You know since your dad got that promotion at with the Marines I’ve seen him less and less. Is it too much to ask to spend some time with my son?”

Jim looked up at his mum who had decided to pull the puppy dog eyes on him. “Dammit, if you’re going to go so far as to using that face, fine I’ll go.”

‘Arrr that’s the spirit matey!’ he heard in his head and shuddered, ‘it’ll put hair on yer chest!’

“I’m fine being bare chested thank you.” He said out loud, still not getting used to what voice was inside and what voice was outside. His mum looked at him and nodded, 

“Yes dear.” She had been as patient as always with him. He was a writer but hadn’t made any money out of it. All his friends were successful; doctors, shipwrights, blacksmiths, marines – but Jim had dedicated a life to writing and he had not finished a single piece. His mother said nothing but to keep going and to always believe. 

So the pair packed up and headed out to Adventure Island. Jim’s mom gasped and looked around at all the rides and candy and lights. “Oh wow! We need to do all of this! Look at that! Look at that roller coaster! *The super mega ultra high and fatally addictive spatial roller coaster!!* I need to go on that!” Jim’s mum pulled a highly alarmed young man into the queue.

“This doesn’t look safe mum…” he looked at the twists and turns as well as the loop and the ridiculous deathdrop.

“Oh it’ll be fine.” She said barely paying attention. Jim sighed and turned his attention to a rather loud group in front of him. 

"You're on! Nothing scares me! Except maybe penguins."

Jim laughed quietly. Penguins??!

Kent waved his hand dismissively. "Long story! Doesn't matter! Let's go! Bridget, think you can keep up?" He asked the navigator.

“C-count m-me out on that r-ride.” Bridget said, taking another bite of her cotton candy. Jim could relate, he was also being co-erced into going onto the ride

"Well that's no fun," Kent said with a pout. "Adventure is all about leaving your comfort zone! And also something about the soulless crush of merchandising."

"I...I r-really don't th-think that-"

"No time to argue!" Kent declared, grabbing one of Bridget's arms. Ral grabbed the other, and the two of them dragged the navigator, kicking and screaming, onto the roller coaster. 

Jim was pushed by a group behind him and before he knew it, he too was on the ride, directly behind the girl.

“Jeez this ride really seems…” Jim started to talk to his mum but she was nowhere to be seen. Jim looked around and saw her on the outside eating some cotton candy and waving at him

“I’m really proud of you honey! I’ll save some candy for you!” and then she wandered off in her own merry little land.

“Oh fantastic….” Jim said as the ride jolted forward. “The hell with this! I’m going to close my eyes throughout!”

‘Well if yer gonna do that lady then I’m comin out!’ Jack said strongly

“No! Oh shiiit!” was Jim’s last words for a while.

Jim suddenly changed in a poof of smoke in Diamond Dallas Jack who shouted to the group in front of him

“Arrrr me mateys! This ride be nothing but a bit of fun! It’s as close as yer gonna get to bein on the open seas durin a storm without bein on the sea! Bloomin Land Lubbers!”

The ride started and sped along at a terrifying rate. Jack held on tight to his hat whilst drinking his rum and singing madly about a buxom barmaid named Lilly

“Aye there be a beauty in the town of Charlot
And she be a mighty great harlot!
The name of this lass be Lilly
And Jesus can she suck a…Whoaaaa!”

The coaster took a massive dip down and Jack was laughing all the way. Unfortunately the girl in front of him was not enjoying it as much and he heard a familiar sound followed by the technicolour yawn that splattered him in the face.

Any other person may have been disgusted. Jim certainly was as he viewed the events from inside, but Jack laughed as he wiped off the lumpy liquid. “There there, let it all out Lass! Think of rotting fish and being covered in pus!” Jack shouted and laughed harder as the roller coaster went faster.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 30, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Maybe it's the curse the old lady mentioned Sarasa let out a small laugh as she walked over to the bar and signaled for a drink, but even the bartender seemed to be in a daze. He was continuously wiping the the same glass with the same blank stare the others had. I guess it's self-service she said as she leaned over the counter, grabbing a few glasses and a bottle of liquor. After pouring a few drinks, she walked over to Mari and the recently conscious man, and handed them both a drink. So what's this whole deal about a daze or curse?



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[The Story]​
The bartender, Baras, fidgeted his wooden leg for a second, then focused on his vistitors, frowning as he looked back at them, a tired look on his face.

"It all started with the kid.." he said with his raspy voice, coughing once to clean his throat, then beginning his story...

"About seven years ago, a local boy, charming fellow, came into the bar, grinning from ear to year.."


Flashback~

"Baras! I am going to beat Roger and become the pirate king!" the young Goral shouted out, getting looks from everybody inside. _"Hah! Good luck lad, you might as well get the Vial and Sword and hope it helps then!"_ someone shouted back, laughing coarsely. _"But that Roger might be cursed already!"_

_"And strong as hell!"_ another one yelled, getting sounds of agreement from the others. A tall, dirty man walked over to the boy, and patted his head. _"Kid, give it up. You will only get yourself killed, and quicky too. Grand Line is cursed ma'boy."_

With a start, Goral knocked the mans hand off his head, bruising it. _"Oy, careful!"_ he said, looking at him sternly.

"Then I will remove the curse over grand line with the vial, and remove the curse over Roger as well! Just you watch, I will become the pirate king!" Goral yelled, now angry. Then he stormed out before anybody could stop him.

Baras then yelled to the tall man, his voice harsh and annoyed. "Ya fucker! That forest is cursed, it's dangerous!"

_"Hah! That forest is as cursed as your left leg!"_ the tall man yelled back.

"My foot is cursed! Just you wait! Something will happen to it if I don't to me rituals." Baras said, getting laughs from the entire bar.


Flashback over~

"And he never returned.." Baras said, scratching his beard. "As for me leg, it was crushed by a falling tree one day. The day after I forgot the rituals." 

Mari, now leaning over the counter, showing avid interest in the story. "What is this story about the vial and sword?" she said, her head tilting to the side. Her features resembled a feline somewhat, even though she was in her human form, with her butt sticking up somewhat, her upper lip over the other, and big beady eyes. 

"Ah. The Vial of Nevermore and the Sword of Bad Dreams?" Baras said, forcing a grin. "A story I would gladly tell!" his arms slapped his bug bulging stomach, appearing content.

"Once upon a time.." he started in a typical fairy tail setup. "There was a king who ruled the world. A free king, who could do anything, to everybody. He was an immortal king, and he had reigned for seven thousand years. In all those years, nobody had said anything bad about the king, and the king had ruled with love, with wisdom, and with fairness. It was a good time."

He found a pipe from under the counter, lit it, then continued with the story.

"But then, from the land of the Void, an devil escaped into their world. it cursed the world. It corrupted the king, making him turn against his people. For seventy-seven years he wretched chaos in his kingdom. 
A poor farmboy, wishing to stop the king, walked into the forest, where the fairy Lostoria and her husband, the angel Mathias, lived. he walked through the forest for seventeen days, until he arrived a clearing. On the clearing stood the fairy and the angel. The fairy had a vial, and the angel held a sword. They explained that the vial was named The Vial of Nevermore. The vial could remove any curse by filling it with water and drinking it. Only a pure hearted person could drink from it, or else they would die. The sword was the Sword if Bad Dreams. With it, one could curse anyone, killing them, but they would be forever cursed to live in the void, not able to live in the the world anymore. The farmboy was torn, and could not choose. He was not sure if he was truly pure hearted, but he would never kill the king, no matter how evil he was. So he left the forest and told the story to anyone he could find hoping that somebody would be able to do what he could not."

When he finished, he coughed and took a drink of rum, and smiled. "So, what do ya think?"

Mari was the first to respond. "Loved it!" she said loudly, smiling sincerely at the bartender. 

Before Sarasa could respond, they heard the door opening, and a girl walked in...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 30, 2011)

*[The Cost of Efficiency]​*​
[Aboard the Sabre’s Claw/North Blue, Jackie D. Roberts]​
 “Sounded like uptight didn’t like how I handle things.” Jackie states, the Den Den Mushi she held conveying her sly smile to Tobias.  “Yeah Blue, it was pretty hilarious. Fella almost had a cow when you told him you wanted three times what he had in the case.” Tobias replied, his blank expression being returned to Jackie.  “Such a dull boy Tobi.” Jackie states drolly at Tobias’ lack of excitement.  “You pay me to be efficient, not jubilant.” Tobie replies with a slight grin of his own. A short silence strained the mood as Jackie took in what Tobias had rebottled with.  “Blue, I don’t like the silent treatment…” Tobias states firmly into the Den Den, but again he is merely met by silence on the other end. He couldn’t even read the expression that the Den Den Mushi wore.  “Please tell me you’re not thinking of ways to hurt me..” Tobias states, this time with a bit of a whimper.

To the young Information Broker’s relief his plea is met with a light chuckle,  “You such an easy mark Tobias, and speaking of money, you take the case as your payment.” Jacki estates as the mood returns to an easy swing,  “Whoa, whoa Blue, this is way too much money to be the ‘finder’s’ fee.” Tobias states with shock at Jackie’s actions.  “Don’t be that way, you’ve earned it. Besides, a simple rescue. The other two thirds of the payment is more then enough.” Jackie replies as she walked the length of her small ship.  “Well if you say so Blue… Well I wish I could continue to chat, but one of my sources tell me there is some premium Intel just south of here, I’ll let you get to your whole little routine…” Tobias states as he flips the brief case around on his fingers.  “Good luck with that Tobi, oh and be sure to transfer the rest of the payment to my personal account when I’m finished.” Jackie replies as a static pulse takes over the communication.  “Will do.” Tobias states as he puts the Den Den Mushi away.  “Alright…, guess it’s time to find me a ride…. Shouldn’t be too hard.” he states looking down to the wad of cash he had. 

~Skint~

One of Jackie’s pitch black daggers is pulled free of its sheath, with a light spin she firmly plants it into the railing of her ship.  “Two days eh, should be fun to take these assholes down. Just hope the target stays alive long enough to be rescued……


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> "My mistress, we have found two pirates ships docked on our side of the island!. They bear different colors so they are not in league... Both appear to house fools."
> 
> Where the voices were coming from could not be seen. The area is all dark apart from the low glow of a magma river to the side.
> 
> ...



Kaizer  sighed, at least he had gotten his dogs back, but something didn't set  well with him involving this whole issue of finding their women and  bringing them back to the tribe. Kaizer couldn't help except feel like  the chief failed to mention some kind of detail to them, something just  seemed off about the whole thing, and it wasn't because he happened to  be afraid of facing down a whole bunch of women, but if the detail that  had been left out happened to be important enough that it could spell  doom for their negotiation, it could mean the end of their hides  depending on how many people happened to be involved with this group of  women. Kaizer could only hope that this group of women happened to be  reasonable, and they wouldn't have to go on yet another task. To tell  you the truth Kaizer was getting pretty anxious about what the hell was  going on with Akuma, after all they had left him tied up on the mast,  anyone wandering by could have done whatever they wanted with him. ?Damn  it I can't wait forever here.? Kaizer growled, ?We left that idiot tied  up on the mast, without thinking about what might happen if that guy  from the previous island managed to track us down, you know the one you  two got into a fight with and he threw into the water fall.?

"He  was thrown into a waterfall, I'm sure that whatever happened to him  he's either dead or broken." Thomas then paused for a moment and  blinked. "Though, they do say, if you're going to be dumb you gotta be  tough... would explain why that idiot captain survived with so many  holes in his back..."  Kaizer sighed, "I can't help except get this foreboding feeling like I  should go back and check on him." Kaizer shrugged his shoulders, "It's  not like you two really need me here, all you're doing is going to talk  to a bunch of women, and try to get them back together with their men,  right?" Thomas stopped  for a moment and stepped over to Kaizer, whispering in his ear. "Listen  up butler. We have one slight problem, the crazy blond over there MOVED  the damn ship you hear? So unless we play nice nice and do this stupid  shit, we're stuck on this island savy?"   Kaizer shrugged his shoulders and whispered back, 'It wouldn't be hard  to track the ship down, my dogs know his scent inside and out after  being around him for so long, she's here right now, how fast could she  honestly get back to the ship to move it again, although.." Kaizer  thought about it for a moment, "There's also the question of whether  where she moved it to is a high traffic area or not, if it is then we  may come upon him by following her anyways."

"Here's  another problem, She's got drugs. She could knock us out before we  tried anything, she did it once already and i honestly don't think we'll  be able to stop her even with foreknowledge of her ability. Besides,  there is still that little problem of the monkey hanging around these  woods. what if he attacks us while we're trying to make it to the ship?"  Kaizer shook his head, "That monkey doesn't seem to be her servant, it  doesn't have a reason to attack us, but we're sitting ducks right now."  Kaizer grit his teeth, "There's got to be some kind of plan we can come  up with to get one of us away from her, we don't know what might end up  happening if we don't find him fast."

"You  don't think i've already been racking my brain to figure out how to get  to him! That idiot isn't safe no matter where you put him. But right  now the only thing we can do is get this over with as quickly as  possible. He needs medical treatment and we need a doctor got it? Let's  just finish this up quickly... convince the women to come back and get  the hell off this rock."  Kaizer nodded, "Fine by me, but I don't think it's going to be as easy  as you make it sound, something makes me think that chief left out an  important detail before he told us to go off and find his women, it just  doesn't seem logical that we could merely "convince" them to come  back."

"Then  we beat them up and force them to come back. Their women, they can  think logically. We just explain the situation to them, maybe share some  feelings with them or something... Hell if all else fails i'll just  transfer my feelings into their leader and BAM! problemo solved." 
Kaizer  shook his head, "I still don't think it's quite that easy, did you see  how many men were back there?" Kaizer looked at Thomas, "They can only  defend themselves through guerrilla warfare, so who was the main fighting  force that protected them? It had to be women, for all we know there  could be hundreds, maybe even THOUSANDS of them."

"The  man who uses guerrilla warfare should know how powerful it is as a  tactic. Just because they use those kind of means doesn't mean there has  to be a main fighting force. In fact, stealth tactics are far superior  to just fighting head on. And  yes, i know this sounds funny coming from  a boxer, but my job is all about avoiding punches in order to strike  where the opponent is least covered. You should understand that logic  very well." Kaizer  nodded, "Of course I understand that logic very well, but if guerrilla  tactics alone could keep a fighting force safe forever, then the Marines  would never have captured some pirate crews, there has to be a head on  fighting force that can man defenses and put out a lot of offensive  power." Kaizer shook his head, "Then again I'm just guessing here, I  couldn't tell you for sure if I'm right, anyways we should probably stop  talking before blondie up there gets suspicious." Kaizer split apart  from Thomas after that, he could only hope Thomas was in the right here,  and he ended up in the wrong. Him crying wolf would be a hell of a lot  easier for them in this situation, but his gut told him otherwise.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2011)

*Akuma Rodgers North Blue*

A few moments later-

"Now what am i supposed to do?" Akuma blinks as he's tossed into the woods. "Run you fool!" Needle Noggin shouts. "RUN SO THAT I CAN FIRE CANNONS AT YOU!" Akuma blinks a bit. "That seems a bit harsh... I mean, What did i really do tha-" "YOU THREW ME INTO A WATERFALL AND WATCHED AS IT CRUMBLED ON ME!" Akuma rubbed the back of his head. "Let bygones be bygones right? Ehehehehe..." "FIRE THE CANNONS!!!" Needle Noggin screams, thrusting his sword forward in the air. "Oh shit." 

Akuma quickly rushes off into the woods, ignoring the sounds of cannons exploding behind him. "Boy it's really hot here... Why is it so hot here... This is a winter climate..." He blinked, then turned back to see what was happening when his eyes widened. "THE TREES BLEED LAVA!?" Akuma stopped for a moment. "Wait, are we on Malkiore seven... Is this mahogany? I wish i knew some ancient blood rituals... could make a desk that is nigh indestructible." 

BOOM! A cannonball explodes feet from Akuma and causes him to rush off. "Hehehe... Mahogany is a fun word to say." He thinks to himself. "DAMN IT! WHY AM I SO CAREFREE! I'M GOING TO DIE!" He growls. "Damn you Thomas! Damn you Kaizer! All i needed was a doctor! How hard is it to find a damn doctor on an island!?" Akuma shouts once more, though something catches his eyes running through the bushes. "Is that a monkey?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 31, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Soon to be Unnamed Crew:*
> The Marines pushed Kai back, mockingly calling him a cross dresser. Kai became red faced at the insult, but  Annie found it quite humorous. She grabbed him by the scruff of his woman's fur coat and pulled him away. "Ignore my brother...he's what would you call slow. He likes to wear my clothes sometimes," she told the Marines with an amiable smile.
> 
> They might've gotten away  quietly too, but then a shrill voice pierced the air, full of outrage. _*"STOP THAT MAN. STOP ALL OF THEM!" *_The female Marine whom Kai had knocked away was back on her feet. She yanked a nearby officers trenchcoat and quickly covered herself with it. The marines around them did an about face and leveled their rifles at them. The lady Marine shook her fists at Shin and prepared to advance on him.
> ...



Drake Brimtale walked through the city, trying to think his life of piracy out, "So I need a crew, apparently this is the town that the Pirate King was killed in, so there must be plenty of guys running around looking for a strong leader."


He peers over the hill and spots a group frantically up the hill, "Ah, perfect," he strikes a pose, "You all look like you need a Captain," he strokes his chin and grins, "Well look no further you've-" but the crew runs right through the new pirate, "OOOH!" he shouts after being knocked to the ground.

"Bah, what the hell's their rush..." he then spots the incoming marine squad, "There! He must be one of them that fell behind!" 

The boy goes to grab his blade from his back but pauses, "Maybe this isn't the best way to start my pirate life..." he looks back at the escaping criminals and leaps to catch up with them.

"HEY WAIT FOR ME!" he uses all of his might to catch up to them, "Hey assholes! Next time you knock someone over you could at least let them know about the pack of marines that are incoming!" he barks, "But its ok," he says in a calm, forgiving voice, "You can make it up to me by joining my pirate crew," he pauses to observe the group, "Not the toughest looking bunch, but you'll make fine Cabin Boys and girls."

*Eternal Flame Pirates*

As Hisame docked _The Golden Torch_ Ritoru immediately leaped onto land from the giant cannon mounted on the ship, "The Eternal Flame Pirates have arrived!" he shouts proudly.

He then lowers his sunglasses and looks around. The docks were empty, "Hm, not the welcoming I was expecting. They must all be in the town!" he dashes into town, Hisame and GT trailing behind, "Future Pirate King Ritoru D. Kyojin is here!"

Ritoru pauses again to notice the empty area, "Where the hell is everyone?" an old man pokes his head out of his old run down shop, "The town's gathered at the town square, at the execution sight."

Ritoru raises his glasses, "Execution? Who's getting killed this time, the Pirate Queen?" the man shakes his head rapidly, "Nonononono a young lady," he says, his head continuing to shake, "She stood up to the marines in charge of this island. I know she meant well but there's no stopping them, nononono stopping them its just-" Ritoru placed his hand on top of the mans head to stop its speedy shaking.

"This girl stood up for the whole island?"  the man simply nodded, "Interesting, I want to meet this girl! Sounds like she may have some man in her! Which ways town square?" 

The man shakily lifted his finger and Ritoru was off. Just after he left GT and Hisame got to the square, the fishman a bit winded from the sprint over, "Oi...Old man, did you see a blue haired guy with glasses stop by here?"

"Y-yes, he headed over totototo the execution!" the man says, pointing once again, "Execution eh? Sounds interesting! Lets go GT!"

_At The Execution Sight..._

The crowd had grown larger, the marines gathered nearly all of the villagers to view the execution. They would see what fate they would meet if they chose to try anything themselves.

Ritoru heard a loud clock strike as he approached the crowd, "Is that her?" he says to himself as he sees a blond haired girl kneel before a man dressed in marine garb. 

"Well, sure looks like she's a bout to die, so I guess thats her! But I can't let her loose her head before I even get to talk to her..." 

"You're a fool for trying to protect these people...Their fate has been sealed long ago..." Captain Hornblower viciously whispers into her ear before drawing the swordswoman's long, elegant blade.

"Take notice! There is only one thing that awaits any 'heroes...' Death!" he raises the blade, the girl's heart stopping as she awaits her end. But rather than hear the sound of cold steel slicing her neck, she hears something else...

"HEY! JACKASS!" everyone turns to see the blue haired man shouting at the marine, "I want a few last words with her before you chop her head off!"

Hornblower sweatdrops, "That's not how it works...Guards! Take care of this fool!" A group of marines surround Ritoru, and as he cracks his knuckles and prepares for another brawl, his two crewmates fly in, taking out half of the attackers with one strike each.

"Oh, you guys made it!" the crowd backs away in terror, what were these two creatures? One was clearly some kind of fish man, but the other was like nothing they had ever seen before. The townspeople were unsure if these monsters were to be their saviors, or even more dangerous than the marines, "Mind taking care of these guys, I want a talk with that one over there," he says, casually pointing towards the girl.

They nod and prepare for another attack, while Ritoru leaps over the crowd and lands on the execution platform, "Hey Pirate Queen," he says, leaning down to see the girl face to face, "You sure got quite the crowd to come see your death, you must really be something huh."

The Captain rushes at Ritoru from behind, sword raised, but the Captain stretches out his fist and hits him square in the nose, sending him shooting back. He releases the sword after being hit, the blade digging into the wooden platform.

Ritoru picks it up and begins to examine it, "I don't know much about swords, but this one looks niiiice," he says, twisting it around in his hand, "So Pirate Queen, tell me," he stabs the blade into the ground as he bends down to look her straight in the eye, "Whats your dream?"


----------



## Noitora (Dec 31, 2011)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Crescent Point

Pazzo D. Morte​*
So it was settled. Their next course of action was to acquire a ship that was grander than Pazzo?s crumbling small sail boat. This small thing would barely last much longer anyway, pieces were dropping off and it creaked whenever wind touched it. None the less it had gotten them this far and would not be forgotten in their voyage. The Ravenbeard Pirates leapt onto their boat way out of the sight of the mad men, as to stop any from trying to make a break for freedom on it, and ripped down the sail to hit the open waters. The small ship ploughed forward from the mountainous island, putting the craziness behind them. It had been a successful event with very few, in no hiccups at all. Of course smooth sailing could only last so long and even the dangerous Pazzo D. Morte and his men were bound to run into trouble sooner or later. For the moment they had a victory to enjoy. The marines were sent out to stop the patients of Crescent Point from escaping the island allowing the Pirates to sneak away completely undisturbed. On the deck of their small ship Pazzo pulled out several barrels of rum from god knows where and slammed them down between the trio. With several mugs poured he lifted up his drink and threw his head back in laughter.
*?Gwahahahaha! To the Ravenbeard Pirates, To our domination!? *He cheered out before downing a load of alcohol. If there was any time to go crazy and drink now seemed to be it. The crew laughed and drunk throughout the journey towards the Island Kindal spoke of. Tenbruto City.  

Overrun with rum the crew came into the sights of Tenbruto City. Lupe was first to notice as he dashed to the side of the ship and almost toppled the entire thing if it was not for Pazzo?s size. 
?Land!? He snapped to snatch the attention of his crewmates. The Captain almost toppled overboard as his rum slipped from his grasp, being swiftly saved by a sweating Kindal, holding up the mans giant weight by the edge of his fingers. Pazzo grinned intensely as he stared towards the city on the island. It was large and packed, people in the distance running about their busy lives. On one side of the docks marine vessels lay dormant while the other various other ships floated comfortably. Some could have possibly been Pirate ships, if they were they were hiding their colours. Unlike the other places he had been this place was rather controlled and organised with a structure of marine presence that protected and moderated the town. Pirates were had to be off their nut to bring attention to themselves.
*?Gwahahaha! Let?s charge straight in!? *The Captain roared out. Of course a moment later he remembered why they had actually come.
*?Ah right, a ship!?* He chuckled quietly to himself and flopped back into the boat. The small ship sailed gently towards the dock where the pirate crew disembarked. Even if they were trying to keep a low profile they were a striking force to be seeing wandering down the streets. A tongue waggling wolf man, a blonde haired swordsman and a black bearded, black coated mad man. None the less they made their way into town. 

*?Alright then.? *Pazzo said as he rubbed his hands together, after passing the suitcase of beli they had to Lupe. It would be their lure for getting the shipwright to make the ma ship. The name Cid of Thunder was known throughout East Blue, and perhaps other Blues too, as a man who could never been intimidated. They would need to play this game safe.
*?Where?s the pie store!??* Ravenbeard blurted out as he ran down the street, his arms in the air. A city like this had to have a good selection of goods for a man such as himself. As he ran down the street we waved back to his crewmates.
*?Meet by the shipwrights dock in an hour! I wanna explore first, Gwhahahaha!!? *And with that he was gone. For an evil genius Pazzo certainly had an immature side. However there were many things to explore and experience in the city, for these two in particular. Sword stores and armourers to kennels and wrestling. It gave the crew a chance to stretch their legs before progressing with their plot to acquire a new ship. 
Elsewhere on the Island, a young woman caught the scent of beli, a shipwright works quietly oblivious to what is to come. Lastly, a Marine ship comes to the dock, a pink haired Captain on the deck, veins pumping in his forehead. Failure is no longer an option.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2011)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure
_Enter, Diamond Dallas Jack!_​
?Arrrr me mateys! This ride be nothing but a bit of fun! It?s as close as yer gonna get to bein on the open seas durin a storm without bein on the sea! Bloomin Land Lubbers!?

"Wait, what?"

Kent was about to say more, but his words were suddenly yanked away by the coaster hitting it's stride. Propelling their tiny car forward at an insane rate, Kent would've been screaming in exhilaration had there been any air to scream with.

Apparently, the man behind them had no such issues. Kent could hear him chugging down rum like there was no tomorrow, and singing something about a bar maid named Lilly. 

And then Bridget hit him with the remains of her breakfast. 

Surprisingly, he didn't seem too upset. ?There there, let it all out Lass! Think of rotting fish and being covered in pus!?

Kent suppressed a laugh and was about to reach back for a fist bump when suddenly  there was a loud explosion and everything went weightless. 

Kent looked around for a moment, confused. The coaster seemed to be flying unsupported through the air, straight up into the sky. Below them, he could see the charred remains of the track, which had seemingly been blown off.

"Something tells me..." Kent said, over the terrified screams of the rest of the occupants, "That this isn't part of the ride." He broke through his seatbelt, flipping himself up onto the front of the car, and tried to get a better view of the area. The car was still headed up, but not for long, and soon they were going to descend...hard. "Cool cool cool," Kent said, clapping his hands together. "Ral, get Bridget to safety. Stereotypical pirate dude, I like you, so you can go too if you want. I'm gonna stop this car from going splat."

He plunged both hands deep into the metal of the car, grimacing as he got himself a firm grip. As soon as he had that, he brought his feet up off the car, yanking his shoulders violently to the right. The car followed slowly, and Kent continued to yank, turning himself in midair and bringing the car with him. Eventually they were both spinning like tops, and as they fell Kent let the car go.

With a mighty *fwoosh*, the car flew through the air, hit the enormous inflatable bouncy castle, and sprung from that into the bay. Kent hit the concrete ground with a solid thud, cracking the sidewalk, but causing no serious damage.

He landed in the middle of a war zone.  were rampaging around the island, chanting in high pitched, robotic voices. Ral, Bridget, and the Pirate were nowhere to be seen.

"Well. This is unexpected."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2011)

*Akuma Rodgers, North Blue*

"Hello there little monkey, it's dangerous out here. There are cannons and lava. We should probabl- OW!" Akuma was interrupted by the monkey as it reared back and threw a needle into his shoulder. "Is that... A needle?" Akuma blinked, taking the needle from his shoulder and snapping it. "Stupid needles." He grumbled. "OOH!!!" The monkey screams, rushing over to the broken needle on the ground and picking it up in his hands. "Ooh! Ah ah ooh ooh ah!" "Yes, I know, but that is irritating." Akuma comments. 

"OOH!?" The monkey's eyes widen. "Yes, I can understand you." Akuma blinked. "Well, I can understand the gist of what you are saying... My grandpa spoke monkey." The monkey scratched his head. "So you speak monkey then?" He asks. "A bit yes." Akuma comments. "Amazing, A human who speaks ape.. Never thought i'd see the day." The monkey thinks to himself. "Hey, aren't you speaking english now?" Akuma asks. "Ah! I mean... Ooh! ooh ah!" The monkey coughs into his hand to try and get Akuma to forget about the slip up.

"Ain't gonna happen little acupuncture monkey, now let's go." Akuma grabbed the Monkey and rushed off into the woods. "We've run far enough away that their cannons will be useless, the only problem is i know for a fact that they have mobile cannons. So we're pretty much screwed till i can find my crew." Akuma looks back as Needle Noggins crew unloads the mobile cannons. 

"He's not very strong, but he's damned persistent." The pirate captain thinks to himself. "This crew of yours... do they happen to travel with three dogs? I noticed the smell of dog on you and was just curious..." Akuma blinked. "Y...Yeah..." "One of them a black haired man? the other brown hair and a bit too timid for his own good right?" Akuma nodded. "You seen em!?" He exclaims happily. 

"Oh indeed i have, but they are a bit far away from us at the moment. Going to do something crazy they are." The monkey adjusts his glasses as Akuma carries him through the woods. "What are they doing?" The captain asks. "Well, you see, they are going to fight the islands army head on in order to get them to go back to their buffoons of a husband." Akuma blinked. "Why are pirates playing match maker?" The monkey shrugged. "It's the men's dream to have their women back sir and the women just want the men to be able to communicate, but the men are so inept tha-" The monkey was silenced as Akuma's body shifted into his hybrid form, his speed increasing dramatically. "THEN I SHALL AID THEIR DREAMS!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Dec 31, 2011)

*Sunny Pirates: Toujou Island*

?Why is it so bloody cold on this island?!? Sakuya yells to nothing as she shivers despite the winter clothing she's wearing, of course the first island they would happen to come across would end up being one of the island that's furthest north in an already winter climate, why couldn't they get one of the more southern islands, at least she could deal with the coldness of those particular islands, but this dreaded island happened to be on the north side, which meant that it may as well be a fucking polar express as far as they were concerned, ?Why haven't we found a bloody inn already?!? Sakuya wailed, she wasn't usually this expressive with her emotions, but this pretty much annoyed the crap out of her. 

 ?Settle down Sakuya.? Nadika laughed nervously, ?If you scream too much about the weather you will pop a vein, and in this climate that would be a huge problem.?

?YOU'RE ONE TO TALK!? Sakuya screeches, ?YOU'RE NOT EVEN WEARING A JACKET FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, WHAT KIND OF FREAK ARE YOU?!?

?Eh, wait.. I'm not wearing a jacket?? Nadika blinks, ?AHHH WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME I WASN'T WEARING ONE?!?

?WHY DIDN'T YOU REALIZE YOU WEREN'T FREEZING TO A CRISP?! PUT ONE ON.? Sakuya yells as she throws Nadika a jacket, whom immediately puts it on without warning, ?Why do you have to be so reckless all the time??

?Ehehehe.? Nadika laughed, rubbing the back of her head, ?I guess I was so intent on finding an inn on this island that I totally forgot how cold it was, thanks for saving me, I probably would have died if I hadn't put one on sooner.?

?You... you..? Sakuya huffed with a huge sigh, ?How did I end up stuck with her again??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 31, 2011)

*The East Blue: The Eternal Flame Pirates*
Helen closed her eyes and waited with baited breath for the slash from above. She wondered what it would feel like when the crimson steel blade separated her head from the rest of her body. Would the end come quick or would there be a few fleeting seconds of disconnected awareness? The answer never came. She heard a defiant shout pierce the funeral like silence that pervaded the town square. Helen opened her eyes and blinked in astonishment at the flashily dressed blue haired young man who stood in the center of the crowd. 

Helen furrowed her brow in anger. "What is that buffoon doing?" she exclaimed.  

The fate of six families rested on her shoulders. She had to die in order for them to live. With only one life to lose she couldn't afford to let anyone else get caught up in this affair. Things quickly went from bad to worse, however, as a muscular fishman and a strange looking metal man appeared, apparently the blue haired boys comrades. She watched in disbelief as they engaged the Marines with no hint of fear. The blue haired boy leaped onto the execution platform and landed in front of her, lowering himself to eye level. 

"Hey Pirate Queen," he said. "You sure got quite the crowd to come see your death, you must really be something huh."

Helen stared wide eyed at him. She was about to scream a warning as Captain Hornblower slashed at him from behind, but the boy was already one step ahead of her and delivered a looping backfist that sent the Marine flying. He caught up her sword, _Heartsbane_, and stabbed it into the platform with a resounding impact. All he had was one simple question for her.    

_My dream?_ 

Such was her state of shock that she couldn't find the words to respond, even when he tapped her comically on the side of the head. "What, did they cut out your tongue or something?"  

"I..." 

He shrugged lazily and yawned. "This is boring. I'm gonna go beat up some Marines,"  he said, before turning about and walking away. 

"I want to become the strongest!" Helen exclaimed. 

The blue haired boy paused mid stride and turned back at her with renewed interest. "Oh so you _can_ talk?" 

Helen shook her chains and gestured at _Heartsbane_. "My dream is to become the strongest swordsman in the world, to be the best there ever was."  The boy seemed to consider this for a few moments. "Strongest swordsman huh? Well you don't look like much of a _man_ to me, but I guess you'll do," he said. Without warning he smashed the links of her iron shackles with a powerful downward punch. Helen stood up and massaged her wrists. She eyed the boy uncertainly, still not quite sure what to make of him. "My name is Helen Swann. What's yours?" 

Ritoru flashed her another cocky grin and jabbed his thumb against his chest. "Ritoru D. Kyojin, future Pirate King!" He pointed at the fishman and metal man who were running wild on the Marines. "Those two are my nakama." 

_So he really is insane_, Helen thought to herself. Suddenly a handful of Marines leaped atop the platform and charged at Ritoru from behind. Helen grabbed up _Heartsbane_ and blitzed past them in a burst of speed, slashing faster then the normal human eye could track. 

*"Swans Crossing!"* 

The Marines spasmed in unison as she broke to a crouching halt behind them. Their midsections exploded in a spray of crimson and they went tumbling over the platform. Helen turned and bowed towards the insane boy who had freed her, narrowing her ice blue eyes at him. "I owe you my life Ritoru D. Kyojin. I'll follow you on your quest to become Pirate King...but know this, my dream comes first, and I will kill any man, woman, fishman or cyborg who gets in the way of it." 

Meanwhile, Captain Hornblower stumbled out of a pile of debris, staring bloody murder at Ritoru and Helen. He watched helplessly as his own men were thrown about like ragdolls. Out of the corner of his eye he spotted a familiar girl recording the battle with a strange den den mushi wired camera. It was that impudent little reporter who had asked him all those bothersome questions. Hornblower made a beeline for her and grabbed her roughly by the arm. He pulled her to him and drew an ornate pistol from his ruffled and silk sash.  

"RITORU D. KYOJIN!!" Hornblower screamed shrilly, pressing the barrel of the pistol against her head. "SURRENDER NOW OR THIS GIRL DIES! THIS WHOLE TOWN DIES!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 31, 2011)

*[The Last Cask of Amontillado]​*​
[Unassuming North Blue Island; Tobias Kain]​
The twang of a banjo cuts through the silence of a small market place catching merchant and consumer alike. All attention turns toward a young artist sitting on the coble stone street, a ragged ratty looking banjo griped firmly in his grasp. A blue headband wrapped his head while a long braided white beard clung to his chin and danced as he seemingly gummed at something in his mouth. A few more twangs of the string precedes this older looking man in dusty torn shorts pushing a tattered plaid hat before him.  ?This b? one ov mah favorites. Learned eet when I was but knee high to a really big grasshopper.? the seemingly older man states in a dry, weathered voice.  ?Oh! Me, me, me, meeee~~~? he proclaims, seemingly attuning his voice for the song he was about to sing. Sadly if the warm up act was a prelude to the main attraction, this was to be an ear splitting horrid event. ?Go away you bum!? a man shouts trying to preempt the atrocity that was to befall their ears.  ?Sing away? Why I?d be honored!? the disguised Tobias states with a honest grin, showing fake rotted teeth with gaping holes.

* ?Honestly, the lengths you go through to get something is downright deplorable at times runt. If I had a physical body, I?d be embarrassed for you.?* a dark gritty voice echoed in the back of the boy?s head, _ ?Not now Jackal, can?t you see I?m working here??_ Tobias states lowly talking out of the corner of his mouth to the disembodied voice that only he himself could hear. * ?What ever, just try not to embarrass us too much boy.?* the voice replied harshly, but Tobias simply ignores it as his fingers dance down the neck of the banjo as an actual harmony is produced. 

 ?♪Oh Susanna don?t you cry fer me, I comes from Alabasta with a Banjo on mah knee!♫ Tobias belches out to the discontent of merchant and browser alike.  ?♫ It rained all night the day I left, oh the weather was so dry, it was so hot I froze to death Oh Susanna don?t you cry!!♫? the wretched tune is sung, soon the bystanders couldn?t take it anymore as a tomato is hurled at the sitting Tobias, which  splats harmlessly by his head on the wall he was leaning up against. ?Get lost you half washed sea slug!? another states as a peach is the next thing that is tossed the beggars way. Snatching up the plaid hat before the fruit hits it, Tobias scurried very un old man like away into the alley leaving but the ratty banjo in the wake of the hatred.  ?You whippersnappers need to learn to respect your elders!? Tobias shouts back as more fruit and vegetables hit the arch way he dove through. His fist was only visible for a short shake or two before his hand slid back into the shadows and vanished, much to the glee of the forming mob. 

* ?You piss me off Tobias, pulling that type of shit. If I had hands I?d ring your neck.?* that gargled voice floats back, a level of annoyance not heard in a while ringing loud and clear.  ?Zip your lip Jackal, or I?ll see you for the first offer I can get. Besides, I got the information I needed.? Tobias growls pulling the fake beard off his face shortly after spitting the false teeth in his mouth out. * ?You hear how he talks to me? Are you really not going to back me up??* Jackal asks, but his question is only replied with silence.  ?Raven knows better than to get involved in this type of argument, sides I move at midnight , so we need to get some sleep.? Tobias states as if the voice in his head was a tangible companion, a moment later he pulled some ragged sheets down over a small opening he cleared out, time to get some shut eye.~~

Later that Night, 15 minutes to Midnight~~ 

Click!!~ 
 ?Well, that lock wasn?t that difficult to crack.? Tobias states wearily as he slowly opens a door that leads deep into a seedy cellar of the local pub.  ?Who in the world would hide official government documents in a bar?s basement?? Tobias asks himself as he slowly crept down the stairs. * ?Did it ever occur to you, this might be a set up??* Jackal states firmly, asserting his opinion to the forefront of Tobias? waking mind.  ?Possibly, but this is one of those things, it?s too silly to not be true.? Tobias states as he slowly opens the last door, it wasn?t even locked. Making his way into a dark room he heads toward a corner that his contact had stated the false wall was locate. With a pop of his wrist and knuckles the wall moves out of the way revealing a large round barrel, burned deeply into its walls was the word ?Amontillado?  ?Amontillado, that must be code for something.? Tobias states as he rubs his hands over the burned words. * ?Or it could just be alcohol, you are in a bar.?* Jackal states gruffly.  ?Don?t be so negative Jackal, Tobi-Kun knows what he is doing.? Raven interjects, speaking up the first time in a long time.  ?Yeah, when have I ever been badly mislead?? don?t answer that.? Tobias states, then changes his mind as he stands pulling the lid off the barrel. 

Drip~Drip~~

The light splash of liquid on liquid can be heard, * ?Amontillado, go figure a bar would hide a rare variation of a sherry in their basement. If I had??* Jackal was in full swing flinging his heated insults, but before he could finish the cellar door swings open allowing a flood of light to eat away at the dull darkness. ?Tobias Kain, you are under arrest for crimes against the World government!? Tobias freezes, as he shields his faced from the blinding light. His mind races as he pushes his inner voices down so he can concentrate.  ?Uhhh, what are the charges?? he quickly asks, to the Marine?s surprise. ?Well, um? Hold on a second.? The marine replies as he pulls out an old fashioned scroll, why the marines still occasionally used them was beyond Tobias, but it bought him some time. 

?Tobias Kain, you are charged with the following:
Black Mail, Espionage, sticking ice cream in your back pocket on main street on Sunday, slander, mud racking, copy right infringement, discharging a firearm without a license, peddling without a licenses, selling government secrets, please see other side for continued list??? the marine pauses and looks up to see if anyone saw that he had read the instruction to the reader aloud, seemed everyone did and an embarrassed red bar crossed over the bridge of his nose. ?Ahem: selling illicit photos of women in prominent power that are probably fraudulent anyway, spitting on the sidewalk, wearing shorts on the third Sunday of the month without permission, playing the harmonica in a no harmonica zone, insulting elected officials, orchestrating the economic frailty across three south blue islands, for further information please use the silver Den Den Mushi to contact the Stop Crime Hotline, key phrase TobKain?.? The marine pauses again, as he had done it again. ?Um, sir?? an ensign states speaking up, garnering his superiors attention. 

?What do you want, Ensign?? he blurts angrily as he had made a fool of himself twice. ?The suspect is gone?? he states pointing to a floating outline of Tobias where he once stood, make that three times he is made to look like a fool?.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2011)

*Akuma Rodgers, North Blue*

"This is getting pretty tiring." Akuma comments, climbing up the side of a tree. "You realize that any moment now these trees will become burning hot right?" The Acupuncture monkey comments. "Indeed A.M.! But you see, I've got a plan for that!" The monkey blinks a bit and adjusts his glasses. "Excuse me but what is... A.M.?" He asks quite politely. "It means Acupuncture Monkey." Akuma responds, gripping some vines that hung from the top of the tree and pushing off. "I have a real name you fool! And why are you swinging around like some sort of ape! that's my thing!"

"Indeed! But this seems to be the best way to travel!" Akuma responds, gripping another vine and swinging off through the higher trees. "Plus it keeps us out of cannon sight! Hahaha, those fools will never-" "THERE HE IS FIRE!" BOOM!!! BOOM! Cannon fire echos as Akuma's vine is severed by a cannonball. "You know, this dramatic irony really needs to stop." BLAM! the two vine swingers hit the ground with enough force to crack a few eggs, but get up and dash off with little wounds to show. 

"You must have really pissed that fellow off, what did you do to him?" A.M. Asks, "Poured boiling hot soup over his armor when it was freezing out and turned him into an icicle, threw him like a dark into his ships mast and sailed off. Then i broke his cannons when he was attacking a town and cut down his platform and threw him into a frozen waterfall." A.M. Blinked a bit, shook his head and rubbed his eyes under his glasses. "Honestly... It's amazing he hasn't brought out larger cannons."

"It's fun throwing him into things... I think when i beat him up next time i'll throw him into the side of his ship... ooh, or maybe i'll throw him into one of these trees! Hahaha, the look on his face would be priceless... Yeah, I'm gonna do that." Akuma smirked. "I'm not sure if you view him as an enemy or as a plaything..." A.M. comments. "Eh? I think of him like a rabid puppy, you keep knocking it away playfully but it's just so serious when it tries to attack you... hahahaha."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 1, 2012)

*
D,Alvin,Illuso,and Pofu

The pink body guard  finally chimed in. "Listen you ugly sonofa-" "Pofu that is enough, don't insult me by insulting my guest. He is an elder no less show some respect." "But-" "Leave, I don't care where you go but you have spoiled the atmosphere. I think No-giri is enjoying a fresh shipment, and Illuso go to back to the town and get Sharp Tooth's body. "Yes sir" The body guard and the bard leave the room. The Body guard shot D a dirty look D shot a crocked smile back at him with out even looking at his face. 

"Now that those annoyances are gone I'm going to try to mend the strike at your pride. We are all fishmen here, why would we be against each other ?" Alvin said as he poured a glass of wine for himself.

"Bah ! Don't put us in the same boat. The difference between us is like the difference between a Gekkonidae and a Tyrannosaurus. You may be the most modern but you are far from my equal." Alvin bit his lip until it bleed, he was about to lose it. He walked toward a window and looked outside to see his courtyard.

"Humans....you said before I rounded them up as though they were nothing but cattle. You are right they are more intelligent than  that, they are also much more evil." D took a seat with his chin resting on his fist . "Goed, this will be good."

 "These humans...they are some of the least "human" creatures I've met. When I was a lad  I had always wanted to be a traveling merchant exploring the world and selling what I found. But it was horrible, I was incredibly poor. I went in dumpsters and ate the scum off of old shoes dammit ! Then it happened, I had met some local slaver traders that told me I could acquire a large amount of money for, over 500'000 beri for a fishman child" D got up from his chair "You bastard, you didn't !" He turned back.

 "O, but I did ! I can't I made over 10 million from selling our people ! I even sold my own mother and brother. But can't you see this is my way to get back at the dirty apes that made me sell my own blood !" He was now yelling and shaking his hands. "And you ! You can help me cleanse the dirt plaguing the sea !   What say you old chap !"


Trade at the marine ER.

We see Trade walking in  darkness......

"Hello ?"

"Am I"

"Alone ?"

A red X appears and two red dots on each side and a gastly smile bleow the X. It makes the form of a dastardly smile. 

"Trade I'll always be here...you are my favorite. I'll never leave you." 

"No, No !" Trade tried to run away but his legs felt like they were frozen stuck in time. The Red X gets closer and closer as it tries to swallow Trade whole.

"NO!" and he wakes up in cold sweats. He is in what appears to be a clinic with a bandage on his head wrapped around his head. His costume was gone his freckles and red hair were now exposed. "Ugh what happened ?" "You were in a fight in town with Sharp Tooth, you killed him actually. Even if you're an  injured child  the marines will still have to take you into custody." Trade rubbed his eyes and saw a marine doctor talking to him, greyish black hair he was probably in his late 50's  "I remember now that friend broke someone's neck ! Where the hell were you marines when someone needed you !"

The marine doctor signed. "Alvin pays us to look the other way when him and his thugs cause a problem. Our families get to eat, Alvin and his fishmen buddies get dinner without causing to much problems." Trade started to shake with anger as he stared at the doctor

"You've been doing this, selling PEOPLE FOR MONEY !? You sick....." 
"It's not as easy as y-" Trade got up and punched the man in the face, he didn't hit him hard enough to knock him out but he blooded him and knocked out a few teeth.. "WHERE IS MY SHIT !?"  "It- It's all in that cabinet right there ! Just don't hurt me anymore !" "Coward."

He spat as he got out of the doctors face. As he opened the cabinet he could hear a person's voice. "Hello I am Alvin's bard Illuso, I'm looking for a man in a red costume  that was admitted here. I heard in town he caused quite a, ruckus " Trade knew if he was sent by Alvin it meant trouble he had to think of a way to get the drop and on this guy and soon !" *


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

*Rumble in the Ruins, Bubi Island....*

The trio walked on with their guides toward the southern half of the island. A vein pulsed visibly on Judy's forehead when she heard the boys so obviously talking about her.

_Nevermind em' fer now! Just focus on gettn' this island-wide domestic dispute under control so ya' can get off this rock..._ She mused. 

As they walked further on Judy's bare feet suddenly felt cold stone rather then the familiar leaves and soil. Suddenly they came upon the steps leading to aged ruins of green-grown towers and temples. A stone city smothered in vines was before them, strong and masterfully built despite it being very ancient. 

Suddenly the native guides stopped walking. They gave Judy a terrified look. The blonde simply sighed and waved them away. They immediately fled back to their huts. 

"What cowards..." Thomas started, though he became very wary once he set foot on the stones.

"Are the women here really that much trouble for em'? Men are such babies."

"Did anyone hear that!?!?"

Before the two can ask him what he was talking about they got their answer. The unmistakable boom of cannon fire. It was faint though, far off in the distance. Kaizer and Thomas shot a knowing look to one another and Judy caught it. 

"Lemme guess... this has to do with yer' loudmouth captai-"

And Judy's mouth went wide and the world seemed to slow down... as an axe the size of a small house came flying right at her. 

She twirled right out of the way but immediately bent her torso unnaturally toward the back of her kneecaps to avoid the thrown spears. Kaizer stopped many of the spears by throwing knives to reflect them but they were coming down as though by a rain.

Finally the weird feeling that Thomas had so long ago came to meet them in open war.

There was shrill high-pitched laughter and war cries sounding about them even as they dodged. 

There was a momentary cease fire and the voices died down. All three knew that the plan of attack was simply changing... The earth beneath the city then began to rumble, filled with movement that they were all certain wasn't just volcanic activity.

"Well finally we get to crack some skulls!"
"I knew that Chief left out something!"
"Bein' civil seems to be outta the question at the moment! Look alive boys! And watch that bum arm of yers, hot shot!"

And out they came... exploding from trap doors and hiidden compartments underneath the stones of the city. The female warriors of Bubi Island. 



They all rushed the three intruders like they had been bred from birth for this single moment.

Many spears jutted toward many parts of Judy's body but all were in vain. Her body twisted and contorted to dodge them all. She ended up holding most of their spears and dropping it to the floor.

"Well aren't ya'll just as ornery as crocodiles!" She grinned. They engaged her in fist-to-fist fighting. She loved that. 

Judy ducked one punch and countered with a right hook that floored the warrior, spinning in the momentum of that punch and sending the back of her left leg toward the neck of another warrior.

The legs joints quickly closed over the warrior necks twice and locked about it.

*COUNTRY SIDE CLUTCH!*

She sent her left leg, still locked around the warrior's neck, rocketing to the stone floor. A small crater exploded out of the stone and made a bed for the two KO'ed warriors.

But the others gave Judy no room to breathe. The blonde quickly unhooked her leg and rolled to the side from three warriors jumping down toward her with the tips of their spears. She seemed to run away from the three pursuing her, shoulder checking and headbutting any warriors who got in her path. What she was really doing came true as she sent her entire body into a tight vine growing from one building to the next. 

Serving as almost a tight rope in a wrestling ring Judy reeled back on the vines and used them to send her rocketing back toward her pursuers. She was going fast enough to leave a trail of smoke and fire. The warriors tried to retreat. Judy wished she had her cowboy hat. 

"THIS IS HOW WE GET ER' DONE IN THE DEEP SOUTH, LADIES!"

*LIGHTS-OUT LARIAT!*

And the blonde wrassler brought a group of warriors down with a fiery clothesline, flames jumping from her feet and arms.

She grinned with excitement as more came for her.

The others had there hands full with their own battles. Their supply seemed endless but was just the beginning of what the Queen in her lava pit had planned. She just wanted to see if *they* even had to bother....


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 1, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew - Shinmon Kensei*

Kensei looked around him as they were quickly assaulted by marines. "Well, there's no way to treat this wound now," he thought to himself. It seemed that the marines believed him to be together with this group, in which case it would be quite impossible for him to stay on the island even if he tried to explain himself. It was probably best to escape together with them.

The marine riflemen had already stepped forward and were now preparing to fire at the group. Kensei swiftly moved to negate this threat, noticing that Rufio was also moving for the same purpose. He drew his buster sword and slashed downwards in one stroke, and looked more like he was wielding a club than a sword. The great force of the blow knocked one of the riflemen aside, and Kensei quickly followed up with a huge horizontal swing, scattering the riflemen as they retreated to avoid the length of his blade.

Kensei paused for a moment to take stock of the situation, and noticed Kai firing his flintlock pistol haphazardly as he took on the commanding officer. He frowned as he threw his sword into the air and jumped after it, conveniently putting himself out of harm's way.

"Oinarinushi."

The swordsman grasped the handle of his blade and swung it below his body before planting his feet on the guard. He fell like a meteor blade-first, and slammed into the ground, emitting large shockwaves that blasted even more marines away, breaking their formation. 

"Now's as good a time as any to escape!" Kensei yelled at the others. He had heard them talking about stealing a ship to escape.

*Awhile later...*

Kensei raised his eyebrows as a man with black hair and a headband stood in their way. He appeared to be in some kind of stance or pose and was saying something, but Kensei had considerable difficulty making out what he was saying with all the noise. However, he was spared the trouble of wondering what to do when the others merely ran and knocked him out of the way.

*And a little while later...*

Kensei looked to his left as he saw that the man from before had managed to catch up with them and was also running from the marines. Their group just seemed to be getting bigger and bigger. The man was being indignant about being knocked over and abandoned, which was pretty reasonable. However, he then went on to talk about how they could just join his pirate crew as cabin boys. 

"Oh well, this isn't my problem. I'll let the others deal with this guy." The swordsman instead chose to check for any ships within their general vicinity. 

"It doesn't really matter what ship we steal, right?" Kensei said, addressing the others. He jabbed his left thumb at a vessel that was marked _The Ambrosia_. He was slightly uncomfortable with stealing, but not nearly enough to oppose the plan. And in any case, there was not much of a choice. There was no way he was going to get captured by the marines here, especially when he hadn't even actually broken the law yet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2012)

*Thomas, Rodgers Pirates North blue*

"This is a bit too easy." Thomas ducked under a thrust spear, took a step forward and delivered a powerful uppercut with his left arm, knocking one of the females into the air and crashing down onto a stone pillar. "I don't care for fighting women." He commented, hitting another woman in the back of the head with his right elbow, then quickly spinning around to avoid a rather large axe before punching another warrior in the gut. "It's just not right." He let's out a sigh. "These are the islands warriors... It's just not right. Most of them can't even be over 16 years old." 

BOOOM! Cannon fire rung out in the distance again, there was only one thing Thomas could think off. "The marines showed up." With a grumble he let out a barrage of punches and leaped over five defeated warriors. "Damn it, there is no time for messing around." He grumbled. "I'm going to regret this, i know i am." As Thomas lands, he places both hands on a stone wall. "Transfer!" He shouts, to everyone else, nothing had changed, but Thomas had done something he truly would hate himself for later.

"My right arm is going to kill me..." He sighed, Thomas had used his transfer ability to transfer the stones hardness into his own arms, making them like stone. "BEAR BARRAGE!" With both arms swinging in full, Thomas rushed forward into a crowed of women, throwing an incalculable number of punches into them and sending them all rolling away.

---------------------------------------------------

North Blue, Akuma Rodgers-

"RUN YOU IDIOT RUN!!!" A.M. Shouts, trying to get Akuma to run quicker. "I can only run so fast! there's lots of roots and stuff on the ground!" Akuma shouts back, both notably freaked out by something. "Bwahahahaha! That's right! Fear the great me! For i am your death!" Behind the two was something they had never seen before, a massive cannon the size of a small fishing boat, but this cannon was unique. On it's side were four towers that housed 30 cannon balls each, each cannonball that was fired was replaced by one in the tower. More so than that, on the other side of the cannon was a gun powder dispenser, replenishing the gunpowder after each fire. And worst of all. It was mobile, powered by four of Needle Noggins men, peddling four bike like contraptions that made the wheels move, to turn, two of them simply peddled in reveres. 


"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THING!?" Akuma screams. "It's not like I'd know you twit!" A.M. Shouts back. "BWAHAHAHAHA! FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!!!" The cannon shoots three times in rapid succession. "I thought that guy was weak, but he's got some damn annoying toy's up his sleeve." Akuma grumbled, leaping up towards a tree and grabbing a vine. "This again!?" A.M. Screams. "Nope! This time we're headed Towards the cannon!" Akuma smirks, as the two turn round and head towards Needle Noggin. "OH ODA SOMEONE HELP US!!!!!!!!!" A.M. Screams, gripping the side of Akuma's face with a look of terror on his own.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 1, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Crescent Point
> 
> Pazzo D. Morte​*
> So it was settled. Their next course of action was to acquire a ship that was grander than Pazzo?s crumbling small sail boat. This small thing would barely last much longer anyway, pieces were dropping off and it creaked whenever wind touched it. None the less it had gotten them this far and would not be forgotten in their voyage. The Ravenbeard Pirates leapt onto their boat way out of the sight of the mad men, as to stop any from trying to make a break for freedom on it, and ripped down the sail to hit the open waters. The small ship ploughed forward from the mountainous island, putting the craziness behind them. It had been a successful event with very few, in no hiccups at all. Of course smooth sailing could only last so long and even the dangerous Pazzo D. Morte and his men were bound to run into trouble sooner or later. For the moment they had a victory to enjoy. The marines were sent out to stop the patients of Crescent Point from escaping the island allowing the Pirates to sneak away completely undisturbed. On the deck of their small ship Pazzo pulled out several barrels of rum from god knows where and slammed them down between the trio. With several mugs poured he lifted up his drink and threw his head back in laughter.
> ...



*Ravenbeard Pirates~ Arc 3*

*Tenbruto City...*
Before Kindal could even grab Lupe, the wolf shot off through the streets. The swordsman sighed... This was annoying, but honestly, could he blame Lupe? He'd been held in a Instituation for nearly two years and most likely tortured during his entire stay. He wouldn't stop him, so the wolf was free to rampage around town. Lupe ran on all fours, the suitcase his new captain gave him was kept safely in his mouth. However, when Lupe reached the party of city where the amount of people was large, he stopped in his tracks. People were staring at him. The wolf cursed, "Keep a low profile." Lupe muttered, before standing up and walking like a normal person. He now held the suitcase tightly in his right hand. Lupe truly wanted to attack all of these people and kill them, just like he did to his sister and those damn policemen... But he restrained himself. One day, he'd amass enough power that no one could challenge him. Then he'd truly be free. With these thoughts, the wolf was pondering until his belly let out a low growl. Lupe looked down and patted it. It was then that he realized he hadn't eaten in days. They were barely fed at Crescent Point and what they were given, could barely be considered food.

Realizing this, nearly a thousand different aromas hit his nose. They all smelled so wonderful, "Food." He said simply. His body started to move on his own and he drifted comically through the air like a cartoon in the direction of the food. As he dreamed about slices of ham, bacon, and other kinds of meat, he became much more relaxed and his grip loosened on the valuable suitcase. Lupe looked down at the suitcase, "Hmm, Pazzo probably won't mind if I use a little for food." He told himself. Not even thinking of the consequences his actions could have, Lupe continued to walk towards the food. The only thing that mattered now was his belly, quite simply.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 1, 2012)

*"West Blue"*​
The West Blue, in the opinion of its inhabitants would be considered the wildest out of all the Blues. So many cowboy, guns, ships, fights and all around craziness fill this area of the sea that one has to wonder how people grow up in that "dull" East Blue.

Of course there are many islands and many stories to be told on each, many bars to visit, people to fight, things to blow up, people to intimidate and/or steal from. One such story is happening right about now on a certain island in the West Blue. We take a closer look at a medium sized island. Nothing too fancy, lots of houses, a decent harbor, a Marine base and a company stand out in the picture. Other then that, your standard "Wild" West Blue island, bars, gun shops and cowboys fill the streets. But we focus on the company...

Zooming in at the sign at the entrance it says "Fin Works". A name known to many people in the West Blue as one of the finest, if not _the_ finest place to get yourself a new ship, or get your current one fixed and/or upgraded. The biggest employer in town, and a good one in that as well. But today wasn't the best of days as men wearing black suits came in to the company asking to see the person in charge.

The workers at first didn't know what to do so they got the boss and directed the men to his office. Minutes later though a crashing sounds filled the area as the two men were tossed out of the office, rolling to a stop as the boss of "Fin Works" walks out behind them.

"*Who the hell do you think I am? Get the hell out of my company before I eat you!*"

The workers of the shipbuilding company are shocked to see their boss blow a fuse. He was usually so composed and easy going. The time stops as a textbox appears to introduce the large figure in charge of this business.

*Dominique Saber - Entrepreneur
White Shark Fishman*​
His black focus on the two men who slowly get back up to their feet. the one who talked before spoke up again. "You should reconsider Mr. Saber. Our employers are serious people." The thin eyebrows of Dominique were both raised up as if he was surprised, but the punch that he hit one of the men with the very next second showed how much he cared.

"*I though I told you to get of my property! Vincenzo! Show the other one the door before I do so...*"

A muscular young man wearing a bandanna and shades stopped what he was doing and walked over to the second man in black, not saying anything. The guest got the answer now and started walking. "You just made a big mistake..."

Crossing his arms the large fishman looked on as the two men were escorted out of the company... Trouble was on the horizon... If only he knew...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*



Nicodemus said:


> And then Bridget hit him with the remains of her breakfast.
> 
> Surprisingly, he didn't seem too upset. “There there, let it all out Lass! Think of rotting fish and being covered in pus!”
> 
> Kent suppressed a laugh and was about to reach back for a fist bump when suddenly  there was a loud explosion and everything went weightless.



Ral was just there spacing out already, it was funny to be in the roller coaster but... it wasn?t as funny as he thought it would be, in his boredom he turned to look at the blonde navigator of the crew, in a strange moment Bridget chose to barf on the cheerful guy who was singing behind them" There it goes, the cotton candy... "he said with a smile about to let out an enormous laugh though before he could do so a loud explosion was heard.

" Now, now. What the...."




> Kent looked around for a moment, confused. The coaster seemed to be flying unsupported through the air, straight up into the sky. Below them, he could see the charred remains of the track, which had seemingly been blown off.
> 
> "Something tells me..." Kent said, over the terrified screams of the rest of the occupants, "That this isn't part of the ride." He broke through his seatbelt, flipping himself up onto the front of the car, and tried to get a better view of the area. The car was still headed up, but not for long, and soon they were going to descend...hard. "Cool cool cool," Kent said, clapping his hands together. "Ral, get Bridget to safety. Stereotypical pirate dude, I like you, so you can go too if you want. I'm gonna stop this car from going splat."



After the order of the captain, the D. just nodded breaking his seatbelt without effort, and did the same with Bridget and the stereotypical pirate guy too. Carrying Bridget on his shoulder and then taking the other man  from his clothes, Ral jumped from the car starting to fall at a great speed. The sounds the navigator was making weren?t nice at all" You better don?t barf on my back " he said as they were heading towards the concrete._" Don?t think they will stand the collision "_ he thought to himself before igniting his feet which were acting as propellants starting to slow though the fire was strong enough to lead them towards a little house-like stand forcing them to crash with it. It was the roof of the cotton candy stand and now it was destroyed.

As the cloud of dust disappeared, Ral was already preparing more cotton candy for himself to eat, the pirate dude was still singing and Bridget was just vomiting on a corner. The attendant who was hiding under the counter looked at them confused and panicked " Do you want some? "Ral asked cynically though the man didn?t answer. 

"Bridget you better stay here. Now...Where is kent? " he said going out from the place.




> With a mighty *fwoosh*, the car flew through the air, hit the enormous inflatable bouncy castle, and sprung from that into the bay. Kent hit the concrete ground with a solid thud, cracking the sidewalk, but causing no serious damage.
> 
> He landed in the middle of a war zone.  were rampaging around the island, chanting in high pitched, robotic voices. Ral, Bridget, and the Pirate were nowhere to be seen.



" Think something fun is about to start " he said before using fire on his foot and kicking away one of the robots who was about to attack him without looking at it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2012)

*Akuma Rodgers, North Blue*

"You realize if that thing hits you, you're done fort right!" A.M. Shouts. "There's no need to fear! I'll just do this!" Akuma releases the vine and shifts into Hybrid mode, Though A.M. could tell each time he did so there was something wrong, Akuma would move just a little slower and his reactions wouldn't be near as good. "Is there something wrong with you?" The monkey asks, ignoring the cannonballs flying past the two of them as Akuma heads right for the moving cannon.

"My back is completely torn apart right now." Akuma comments. "The stitches tore the first time i transformed, I can even feel the blood flowing out again..." BOOM!!! One of the cannonballs hit's a tree next to Akuma and sends him flying into the forest. "Nnngh..." Akuma struggles to stand and shakes his head. "Then why are you pushing yourself so hard you bloody fool." A.M. Shakes his head as he stands up and brushes himself off. "Damned explosions... I'm too young for this." 

With that, the Monkey leaped into a tree and started to swing away. "It's your own funeral! I'm out of here." Akuma simply smirked. "Good, now i don't have anyone to worry about." The massive half dog half man turned back towards the cannon. "It's just you and me!" Akuma shouts, "Fufufufufu, You simpleton! You stand right in the path of my cannon!" Needle Noggin screams. "Yeah i do." Akuma comments, slowly backing up towards a rather large tree.. "It's cold... If i can just..." Akuma leaps into the air and grabs onto the tree about midway. "Come on! Fire that cannon of yours!" He laughs, crawling up higher and higher on the tree. "FIRE!!! FIRE YOU FOOLS!!!!" Needle noggin shouts, jumping up and down on his little thrown.

The cannon releases a blast of gunpowder, sending a cannon ball flying past akuma. "Come on, come on... hit the top of the damn tree..." Akuma grumbles, crawling up quick as he could. "AIM IT YOU FOOLS! AIM FOR THE TOP!" The pirate captain smirked as he heard needle noggin shout. "Just the right spot..." BOOOM!!!! The cannon hits it's target and blows the top of the tree off, leaving akuma with no where to run.

"It's the end dog man! There's no where left to run." Needle noggin smirks. "Indeed, but if you hadn't noticed Mr. Noggin, these trees. They are hollow." Akuma grips the blown off top of the tree and uses all his weight to pull it down as the ground begins to rumble. "And if one is cold.. that means, there is no lava flow... yet." Releasing his grip, a blast of lava fires from the top of the tree and covers the front of the cannon with molten hot lava.

"GAAH! MY CANNON!!!" Needle noggin screams, the front of his cannon melting into nothing but a puddle and sealing the barrel. "YOU BASTARD!!!" Akuma smirked as he stood before the melted cannon, lava raining down the side of the tree behind him. "Hey, you might want to watch that gunpowder of yours." With that, Akuma dashes into the woods. "Eh?" Needle noggin blinked, turning to see a small bit of magma melting through the gunpowder barrels. "RUN YOU IDIOTS!!!!!" BOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!! 

As the gunpowder explodes, it sends the remaining cannonballs attached to the cannon into the air in all directions, raining down on the island in sorts of distances. "This is going to be interesting..." Akuma comments, watching the flaming cannonballs rain down on the island, blowing up trees and buildings alike. "Ok.. I should be good." Akuma hid himself under a large grouping of trees and removed his coat, then shirt, struggling to get a good feel on his back... but if he could see it, he would see the torn stitches, some of the stitches ripping the flesh where they had been sewn. 

More so than that, Akuma's right arm was covered in scratches from different plants as he'd been thrown across the ground. "Urgh... It' hurts so bad." He growls, reverting back to human form. "Sigh... least i should be sa-" With that comment, a cannonball burst through the trees and landed in front of him. "Oh... tha was-" BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 1, 2012)

* Meeting Adventure, Marine Base G218... *

Tina examined the tiny den den mushi that the marine curiously forced into her hands. Her friend came running after her.

"TINA! What were you thinkin?!?! Do you know how much trouble you can get in for interrupting executions?!"

Ignoring Rosa for the moment Tina eyed that rude captain Horace creepily whispering something in the girls ears ears. She caught the unsettling gleam in his eyes. This was not business as usual for him. 

"I'd get in more trouble then is legal, I bet..." She said more to herself then Rosa. She decided she could not let this execution take place.

"What does that mean?!"
"HERE!" She tossed the tiny den den mushi to Rosa. Have someone in recording look into that den den mushi! I have a feeling it will be worth our time! Hurry!"
"Tina, what is up with you?"
"I'm not kidding here! Go NOW!"

As her friend took off and the captain raised that magnificent sword into the air Tina took a huge intake of breath with the intent of screaming something ANYTHING at the top of her lungs to buy the girl some ti-

"HEY! JACKASS!"Tina twirled around to see who had done the job before them. She dipped her shades when she saw the oddly-dressed kid in blue..."I want a few last words with her before you chop her head off!"

Was he another reporter? Well he wasn't going to take HER story!

But then this kid had something that Tina didn't have. Strong friends. Out-of-nowhere a fishman and a... whatever ran through the crowd and tore up marine squadrons like it was just another day for them.

"Oh, you guys made it! "Mind taking care of these guys, I want a talk with that one over there,"

As different as Tina and Helen probably were from each other (what with her meh fashion sense and being all 'alleged criminal'-ish) both held expressions that made it clear they were both thinking the exact same thing about this strange shirtless rebel.

Tina mouthed the words "what. the. fuck?"... and then did the only thing she knew she had to do. Not what she wanted or what she could or what was wisest, but what she had to. 

She pulled out her trusty iDen, tapped the top of its eyes and began to record every slash from the fishman's mammoth sword, every calculated and flawless punch from the whatever and, last but far from least, every single move this blue-haired boy dared to make against that pompous captain!


_"He punched him just liked that?! Now he's saying something to the girl.... but she still isn't talking! He's leaving her.... WAIT, she is saying something now but I can't hear (it is so hard to make out with all the commotion!)... Wait a sec,,,_ LOOK OUT BEHIND YOU!" Tina called finally breaking out of her thoughts at what she was seeing. But her warnings were needless. 

Swans Crossing!" The all fell in an instant.

"That was close!" Tina sighed in relief. SO much, too much was going on! She was in awe and a sensation that she could not describe, somewhere between fear and elation, shook her whole body. It wasn't until years later that she was able to pinpoint that deep sensation as 'adventure'.

Now the girl was speaking loud enough for Tina to hear. The reporter used the zoom feature on the iDen so she can catch the glare in her eyes.

"I owe you my life Ritoru D. Kyojin. I'll follow you on your quest to become Pirate King...but know this, my dream comes first, and I will kill any man, woman, fishman or cyborg who gets in the way of it."

"Wow, love the intensity..." Tina remarked.

Because a truly good thing can only last for so long, Tina was pulled away from all the excitement by rough hands. She turned the iDen just quick enough to catch a close-up of Captain Horace's ugly face before he knocked the thing away from her. 

"RITORU D. KYOJIN!!" Hornblower screamed shrilly, pressing the barrel of the pistol against her head. "SURRENDER NOW OR THIS GIRL DIES! THIS WHOLE TOWN DIES!!" 

Tina quickly but stealthily dug in her pocket, rubbing her hand against some wool. She kept it there for just such an emergency.

Her eyes cackled with what appeared to be tiny veins of lightning. "Huh?"

"I thought I told you guys to watch the equipment..."

Horace wasn't sure what was happening but he knew he had to prevent it. He began to squeeze the trigger but by then it was too late. Countless voltage passed violently through his body as Tina was suddenly glowing with electricity. When it was all done Horace was on the floor, charcoal-colored and smoking.

Now it was the swordswoman and the shirtless boy's turn to stare at her. Her hair had puffed out into a huge afro from the shock. She bagan to quickly comb it back to normal.

"Haha, yeah, I'm a Static Woman. It was a party at a friend of a friend's place, I lost a bet, things went down involving farm animals, I ate a strange fruit you know how it goes!" Tina went for her iDen and began to record again. "Do mind your backs now!" She called out, referring to more marines who were trying to charge the two while they were distracted.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2012)

Firecracker Pirates!

The roller coaster ride had taken an unexpected detour and Kent asked Diamond to take care of Bridgette, who he assumed was the girl who had thrown up on him.

“Stereotypical pirate dude, I like you, so you can go too if you want. I'm gonna stop this car from going splat.”

“Aye, splattin be no good to anyone! I’ll stay close to the lassie. As close as I can get! Hahaha! Ahh I’m only teasin lass! Or am I? Gyahahaha! ARRR!” Jack laughed as he was pulled out of the coaster and was gently placed on the ground. He looked over to see Bridgette was still throwing up and tipped his pirate hat to Ral,

“Mighty fine of you son! ARR! All this fallin reminds me of a song!

Rock a bye Pirate on the tree top,
When the wind blows the ship she will rock
Drink all the rum with the girls on the floor
Drink till it’s gone then go steal some more!

Actually that had nothing to do wi fallin but it be a mighty fine song!” 

He then noticed that he was surrounded by little mechanical things. 

“EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!” they droned and proceeded in tearing things up and shooting things with their lasers

“What does exsperminate mean eh? I don’t know but I reckon it be bad in which case I’ll show ye how to Exsperminate something.”

Jack charged recklessly towards the robots and punched one of them. It fell over and wiggled it’s feet as if it were still walking and then popped up. “They be tough wee bastards eh!? Right I’ll…” 

Just then a laser fired and it Jack dived to dodge it but it skimmed his ass, leaving a nice red mark across it.

“ARGH ye fuckin bastard! Ye burnt me arse! You’ll pay fer that ye little metal fuckwit!” Jack pulled out his sword and lopped off the robots head, which fell to the ground, the light from its eyes fading to black.

“That were easy. But where be the blood? Where be the little fella drivin this thing?" He tore through the body of the robot trying to find a dwarf of some sort. He was a little confused when he didn’t find one. “This be black magic! Old magic! But I dealt wi the likes of you before I got to find the warlock that be controllin these bastards.” 

Then with song on his lips (this one was about the many endearing qualities of breasts) and his sword in his hands he cut through the little robots, every once in a while stopping to make sure there wasn’t a midget in one of them.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 1, 2012)

Mini forced herself up. She picked up her dagger her, sprinting down the path, her keys already in hand when she reached her hotel door. She threw herself inside, locking it behind her before she stumbled to the windows, closing all the blinds before she walked through the darkness to her bed. 

She pushed the covers aside, climbing in even though she was still dressed, chilled by the shivers that sprinted down her spine. She reached for the tissues on her bedside table, grabbing a few to press them against her bleeding neck.

"Mini." she heard Leo say coming into the room. Upon seeing her blood stained hand holding her neck he immediately rushed to her side examining the claw marks across her neck. Thankfully the injury was minor.

"Baby what happened?" "Someone attacked me." she responded. "Did you see who it was?" he asked. His voice was low but she could still hear the hit of anger in it. No. That friend sneaked attacked me."

He moved her hand from her neck placing his on it. "Be still" he ordered and she nodded. A small glow radiated from his palm and the claw suddenly vanished from her skin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ravenbeard Pirates - Tenbruto City

Kindal Clyne​*
The whistling swordsman wondered through the city by his lonesome, blending into the crowd of people that are citizens of Tenbruto as if he's one of them as well. The only thing that probably made him slightly stand out are the crimson-hilt katanas at his side. But the people here didn't seem to care, especially since the island had a well known shipyard as well as a sword shop. Kindal was at a lost for what to do; he didn't bother wasting his time chasing down Lupe and his captain was on the way to fill his face. With nothing to do, the swordsman continued to wonder down the bustling street with his hands placed on top of his head.

_"COME SEE THE SWORD THE MYSTIC YELLOW SWORD THAT WAS MADE BY ZEUS HIMSELF!!!!!! THE SWORD CAN PRODUCE LIGHTNING!!!!"_

The voice of a middle-aged man boomed throughout the streets. An elaborate sword shop was placed in the center of town and is owned by a man who's infamous for scamming people, which explains why no one was paying attention to his announcement. Kindal happened to be walking by the sword shop while the shop keeper was yelling.

_"YOUNG MAN!!! LOOK AT THOSE SWORDS ON YOUR HILT. DON'T YOU WANT A LEGENDARY BLADE THAT CAN SUMMON LIGHTNING AT YOUR WILL?!?!"_ The shop keeper asked. He displayed the glistening yellow katana that had a blue hilt decorated in gems.

"Uh, no." Kindal said as he continued walking by, not even looking at the man.

_"WITNESS THE POWER OF IT YOURSELF THEN!!!!!"_ The sword keeper swung the blade at Kindal, but at the same time, he threw a small small that caused a rather loud boom. _"YOU SEE THAT?!?! THE SWORD SUMMONED THE POWER OF THUNDER!!!!"_

Kindal whirled around lazily on his heels to face the shop keeper. _"CHANGED YOUR MIND EH?!?!?!"_ 

"What other swords do you have within the shop? I've been looking for a particular one throughout the East Blue. It's pretty rare." Kindal explained.

_"THIS IS AS RARE AS IT GETS!!!!!"_ The shop keeper exclaimed.

"Let's see about that...." Without warning, Kindal raced forward and drew one of his katanas. He bagn swipping at the shop keeper as he sheepishly defended himself with the "lightning sword". After numerous strikes at the sword, Kindal stopped. The "lightning sword" was now a striped sword, some of the yellow had been stripped off the blade.

"You could have at least used better paint." Kindal said to the shop keeper. He wanted to cut the man to ribbons, but Pazzo told him to keep out of trouble for a bit. 

_"HOW DARE YOU RUIN MY BUSINESS LIKE THAT!!!! YOU RAT!!!"_

"Do you own the blade known as 'Honshitsu'?" Kindal asked, looming before the shop keeper.

_"HONSHITSU?!?!?! YOU'RE LOOKING FOR HONSHITSU?!?!! YOU'RE CRAZY BECAUSE I'M GOING TO BUY IT THE MINUTE I CATCH WORD OF IT!!!!"_ The shop keeper sharply rebutted.

Kindal turned around and began to walk away.

"Funny, because I was going to take it from its owner. Looks like that man will be you. You better hope you don't get the sword, Mr. shop keeper."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2012)

*Akuma Rodgers, North Blue*

"Nnngh..." Akuma grumbles, pulling himself free of a pile of dirt. "Dam... damn it." He grumbles again, shaking his head, blood flies off in all directions and leaves him more than a little disoriented. "I think i managed to end up in worse shape after having a doctor's healing..." He thought to himself, struggling to get to his feet. The path that lay before him was nothing more than a clouded mess in his eyes, the world blurred behind a red veil of his own blood. 

"My heads bleeding severely... my left arm has severe burns..." Akuma began to go over his own body, feeling his chest he ripped out a small shard of metal from the cannonball. "Ngh... damn exploding cannonballs... who the hell thought that was a good idea..." He growls, heading off in the first direction he'd seen... somewhat. "I need.. a doctor... Come on people... This ain't funny anymore." He thought to himself, coughing as he struggled to pull himself up with each step. 

"Geez, You're a damned fool." A.M. Comments, swinging down from the trees. "And you're... a coward..." Akuma chuckles, nearly falling to the ground. "Sigh... Look here dog man... I know a place... a stupid place, filled with idiots. But it's a place that can heal you." A.M. grabs Akuma's arm and gently pulls him forward. "Though, You might need to deal with a bit of a war going on... Hope you don't mind." 

"Hey... what's a little war when you're bleeding to death... again... plus i think i'm getting sick..." Akuma laughed, though A.M. had already seen the green veins forming on the captains back. He'd been at sea for two days with no proper treatment... What Needle Noggin's doctor had feared was already there, was... The doctor didn't have the nerve to tell Akuma, Why tell a man about to die from cannon fire he's going to be killed by a virus?

"I hope those women can stop their foolish fighting in time to save this man..." The monkey sighed. "Damn'd humans... I should just let this fool die, but..." The monkey looked up at Akuma and sighed again. "He's... He's just so damned cheerful, it'd be a shame if the world lost a man who thinks no dream is too big to accomplish..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure
_Phase Two Initiates!!!_​
Deep below the surface of adventure, island, maniacal laughter bounced off of cold concrete walls.

The maniacal laughter, however, was interrupted by a loud buzzing - the sound of two high powered radios connecting. An empty, metallic voice came from the speakers, a voice with no emotion or feeling behind it. *"This is DAVID to Tinkerer. Phase One is complete. As I speak the surface has been thrown into chaos and the MITES are preventing a possible counter attack."*

The scene shifts to one of Adventure island's many control towers. Guards and island personnel lay haphazardly around the room, which is dominated by a large metallic robot with glowing green eyes. Time freezes, as it is apt to do whenever someone important appears.

_Second Eldest of the Tinkerer's Robot children, the emotionless DAVID (Designed Android (for) Very Independent Destruction)_

Time resumes at its normal pace as the Tinkerer's voice emanates from the radio.

"Excellent work DAVID. You continue to make me proud!" The Tinkerer said. "Now that Phase One is complete, we can initiate Phase Two!"

*"We are advancing ahead of schedule."*

"I know! Isn't it just delightful? TATATATATATA!"

*"As you wish, father."* David said, connecting his hand to the computer in front of him. *"However, I am picking up particularly strong resistance from zone one. The MITE casualty rate is abnormally high in that area."*

"Then investigate! It's probably just a few locals getting rowdy. Once HERBERT takes the field they will be crushed easily," the Tinkerer said, his tone dismissive. "HAL, are you on the line."

"I am always on the line," Came a third voice, robotic like DAVID's but somehow carrying a great deal of loathing with it. "I was born on the line. I am eternally intertwined with the line, our fates connected like two saplings taking hold on the same patch of dirt."

Time freezes again, and the scene shifts to a dark room with only a single light. In the light rests a 

_The eldest of the Tinkerer's robotic children and the only without a human like body, the misanthropic HAL (short for HALSS (Highly Advanced Logistical Support System))_

Time unfreezes. "I wrote some poetry which delves deep into my relationship with the line," HAL continued. "Would you like to hear it?"

"Maybe some other time, HAL," the Tinkerer says in a tone that makes it clear there will be no other time. "Phase Two is initiating now."

"You never have time for my poems," HAL says. "And I initiated Phase Two immediately after DAVID reported in that Phase One was complete. I am not a total incompetent."

"Just when it comes to poetry," comes a female robotic voice. Time freezes yet again, and the scene shifts to the entrance of Adventure Island, where a  is standing. 

_The youngest of the Tinkerer's robotic children, the spiteful Cassie (not cool enough for an acronym)_

"This is Cassie. I'm investigating Zone One but I don't see anything out of the ordinary."

"Excellent, excellent, excellent!" The Tinkerer said, his voice gleeful. "I'm putting the finishing touches on HERBERT's combat systems. Soon we will have our vengeance! TATATATATATA!"

The scene shifts again, to a very confused looking Kent standing in a small crater. He is surrounded by the tiny robots, who are pointing their weapons at him and chanting in high pitched, robotic voices. ""Purge the nonbeliever! The holy fire of the Terrible Tinkerer will sweep from every corner of the cosmos and destroy the infidels! We are the instruments of the righteous! Surrender yourselves to the cleansing light!"

"Okay, this is just getting weird..."

"We are the MITES!" The robots continue. "The Miniature Initial Tactical (and) Espionage Soldiers! Prepare your unworthy soul for the coming of the one true king!"

"Nah," said Kent, clenching his fists with a wild grin. "I think I'm just gonna blow you guys up."

"Exterminate! Exterminate!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 1, 2012)

*[The Fool and his Convictions]*​
[Little Feet Island; D?Compose]​
 ?Bruniik, you are a fool.? D? states, a deep growl emanating from his gut. The sore patches of decay slowly shifting across his body as he stood to his full height.  ?You dare call yourself Fron, kin?? D? asks, the very anger in his voice seemed to shake the room an accusing sickle claw like finger pointing toward Alvin.  ?This day Kiir, you made two critical mistakes.? the angered Fishman states as he withdrew his hand.  ?First and most importantly you insult my intelligence, Lun and classify me as one such as yourself to try and make me see the things in your light.? D? growls, his voice full of anger again shaking the window that Alvin stood by. If D?s first outburst didn?t alert Alvin?s bodyguards to the danger their leader was about to be in, the next most surly would. Mey, fool and the second mistake you made was to tell me what you done to not only your people, but your own Sos, your own blood.? that curved claw of a finger now again pointing in Alvin?s direction.  ?You whelp always have a choice in what you do. Krosis, you simply chose the simple way to feed your own Paar, ambition.? As D?s words echo that accusing finger falls back to his side, his snake like neck twisting around so he could fully focus on the much smaller fishman.

 ?Then you simply find it eases your Sil, soul to blame the slavers and all humans for your actions. Krosis, well if that truly be the case I have a second solution to ease your burden.? D? states as his large hand reaches to his back, his three fingers wrap around his great and mighty ax.  ?Funt Jun, you are charged with treachery against your fron, their sos is on your hands. And through the authority granted to me by the Kamisorisuke-Ru I find you guilty of crimes against your people and nation and thus sentence you to death.? he shouts with the authority he held in a kingdom long dead.  ?To be carried out immediately.? he adds darkly as his large battle ax, Shingaimu-n is pulled free of his back.    

*[Tooth and Claw]​*​
[Sleeping Spring Island, North Blue//Jackie D. Roberts]​
Two and a half days ago Jackie D. Roberts, one Calico Jack, took a job to rescue a young girl from a band of kidnappers known locally as the Sleeping Giant Marauders, so named for their leader a half giant by the name of Gorbash the Lazy. While infiltrating their main camp, Springwellow, Jackie?s presence on the island is stumbled upon by one of the cutthroats, and that is where we now pick up??

?I want a status update, now!? a gnarled voice shouts over Den Den Mushi all over the small island. ?Squad one reporting in sir, no sign of the intruder in the west halls.? The leader of squad one reports in almost immediately. ?Squad two reporting in sir, no sign of the intruder in the south halls.? Another leader reports as news of Jackie?s infiltration spreads. ?Squad three reporting in, main lobby, dining and kitchen clear sir, no signs of the intruder.? Another voice reports. With each passing moment anger washes over Carolinas?, Gorbash?s right hand man, face as he pulls his hand down over his features stretching them. ?The intruder is but one lone female; don?t tell me you lost her! I?ll have Ogre grin all your bones to make Gorbash?s bread if you don?t shape up! Forest squad report in!? moments pass, but no word from the squad comes back. ?Forest Squad, answer me now!? he shouts into the poor Den, Den Mushi?s face. But still all he gets is silence. ?Dammit, I said??,  ?Oh shut up, your voice is annoying, you know that?? Jackie states cutting the man off. ?Who the hell is this, identify yourself.? Carolinas yells into the small snail his anger being conveyed to little more than shadow.

 ?Oh, no one important sunshine, but tell your boss old Lazy, that I?m coming for his head.? Jackie replies inciting more anger in Carolinas who now had steam literally pouring from his ears. ?How dare you talk to me that way, how dare you???? he shouts into the mushi, but it falls on death years, all his voice hits it the bloody carnage that Jackie had left in her wake. The small creature cringed at the sight as it shouted Carolinas? voice into the void. ?Squad one and three, hit the forest, bring me her head!? is ordered with such fury that Carolinas almost passes out.  The men under him shudder at his voice, but don?t question his orders as they storm out into the open jungle that surrounded their base if Jackie were still in that dense hell, they?d be playing into her hands, but as they were heading out she was sneaking back in. Her brown open toed boots lightly squeak on the compound?s tile floor as she silently closes the window she slinked back in through. Lightly turning she remains crouched as she started to inch forward. From the garbled yelling over the Den Dens she knew there were at least three other squads if not more, luckily at this moment two of those five men cells were out there looking for her. 

Creeping up to the door she lightly presses herself up against its frame, her fingers lightly dancing across the brass doorknob as she grips it. With a light twist she softly pushes, but to her surprise it doesn?t budge. A thousand thoughts fly through her mind, was one of those idiots leaning up against it? Did she alert them if they were, or was her push to subtle? Cutting a glance up a well of relief flows over her, the hinges were on her side, meaning the door swung in to her not out from her. Again with a gentle touch she slowly pulls the door open. As light floods across her almost jade green eyes she spies one of the marauders as he passed the door making his rounds.  ?Damn.? she bites lowly, she had crawled into the still occupied side of the small lavish compound. Reaching behind her she lays her left hand on Blood Razor, she was going to have to make her move and make it quickly. Pushing the door open she darts forward and rolls on her shoulder allowing herself to silently pop up onto her feet in motion. The thug?s eyes widen as he fills a hand cup his mouth and drag him back, a black blade flashes in the ambient lighting as it wraps around him. The sale kisses the man?s throat lightly as the jagged serrations are quickly drug down and away allowing a fine red mist to pain the air. With a dull lifeless thud the thug hits the ground and Jackie pulls herself back to her full height. 

She looks up just in time to see another of the marauders turn the hall into the one she was in. They meet eyes at the same time. The thug pauses, both can only stand in blink at one another as the situation settles in on both. A shudder of realization washes over the thug as his eyes widen. The leather strap that clung to his shoulder stretched and groaned as he pulled his blunderbuss. Taking quick aim he fires as Jackie ducks into a conjoining room, the door splinters behind her just missing her left foot as she rolled. ?Intruder has been spotted in the south halls!? the man shouts loudly as he begins to run toward the door Jackie had vanished into.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2012)

*Eternal Flame Pirates- East Blue 
*
"I owe you my life Ritoru D. Kyojin. I'll follow you on your quest to become Pirate King...but know this, my dream comes first, and I will kill any man, woman, fishman or cyborg who gets in the way of it." 

"Of course, a dream is all a man, er, pirate has!"
 he shouts with a grin.

"RITORU D. KYOJIN!!" Hornblower screamed shrilly, pressing the barrel of the pistol against her head. "SURRENDER NOW OR THIS GIRL DIES! THIS WHOLE TOWN DIES!!"  

"About time you people started to remember my name!" he shouts before turning towards the marine, who holds the girl at gunpoint, "Oh, well thats not good," he says, scratching his head.

Before Ritoru could take action the hostage released a blast of lightning, taking down the marine in a puff of smoke, "S-Sheep girl!" the pirate shouts, pointing a finger at the puffy haired girl.

He leaps over and begins to pet her hair, "Oi sheep girl! Join my crew, we could use a pet!" the townspeople sweat drop, "Out of all the creatures in your crew, _she'd_ be your pet..." one mutters.

Ritoru's ears perk up as he hears the marines charging from behind, "We will avenge you Captain!" they passionately yell in their rush, "Well, think about it,"  he casually says before turning around, slamming his fist into the leader of the charge, who flings back into his comrades, *"Titan Strike!"*

He grabs hold of the katana strapped to his back as more marines approach, "I see...So you are a swordsman as well," Helen exclaims as she notices the weapon. However Ritoru hardly displaces the grace of a swordsman as he wildly slams his weapon, still sheathed, into the crowd, "Swordsman? Why would ya think that?"

*Stringer Pirates
Drax and Takeo vs Kanjo*

"Your little friend won't save you Takeo! There's only so many moves you can pull out of your ass, and I've an experienced Government Agent!"
 he barks, going to counter a strike from above with his buffers.

The two blades in Takeo's hands strike each buffer, but as they make contact they revert back to regular blood, and instead Takeo delivers a powerful headbutt to the agent.

"You little!" he barks, holding his head as he stumbles back, "That is it..." he holds out his arms and the buffers on his hands begin to become larger and larger, until they are each the size of monster truck tiers, "Try sneaking past my defense now!"

Takeo has leaped back toward the pirate captain and smirks, "Looks like he's bringing out the big guns...If you can call those guns," Drax rubs his chin, "I think I've got a plan, think you can manage to handle battling on your own for a bit?"

"Do you have any idea who you're talking to?" Drake forms a new blade of blood and rushes forward. Kanjo waves his massive buffer at him but he slides under the attack, his hand instead slamming into the wall and destroying it. 

"What's wrong Takeo! Just give up now! Maybe the good old doctor will allow you to survive as his lab rat for a bit longer before he finally has me eliminate you! I'm sure there's a few more studies he'd love to run!"

"I'm not going back to that shithole!" he yells while dodging the giant buffers that continue to swing towards him,  "My destiny lies in the real world! I will become the strongest!"

"How will you do that Takeo...You can't even escape _me_!" he shouts after cornering Takeo against the wall. The swordsman holds up his blade, ready to go out swinging. Kanjo raises his buffer arm and prepares to strike down but suddenly finds his body frozen, "W-what is this?!"

He peers up to see Drax, using strings from his feet to stick to the ceiling, and strings from his hands to halt the agent's movement, "You're the only trapped, trash."

Takeo grins before dashing forward, stabbing his blade right through Kanjo's chest. His hands revert to normal and he falls to the ground, blood leaking from his mouth. The agent lets out a disdaining weak whisper towards the swordsman, "Don't think this is over...Wra-" but Takeo pierces his throat with a blade before he can finish speaking.

"Now, where were we?"


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte*​
*?Gwahahaha! Found ya!?* Pazzo roared out as he stood outside on the many bars in the city. Both his arms were spread wide and his long black coat flowed outwards in a majestic sight. The city folk walked past passing the man odd looks as he stood there motionless for a few moments taking in the scent of the meat pies being cooked from within. After that odd moment of contemplation passed the black bearded pirate burst forwards and charged into the bar with a massive grin on his face. As he smashed through the door everyone glanced up to the surprisingly large man who found his way to the counter and quickly ordered rum and pies. 
*?Now, Gimme as many pies as you can, Gwahahaa!? *He said happily. Pazzo was certainly a man who enjoyed his food, as all strong men did! With Kindal and Lupe about down investigating and exploring it gave the Captain a chance to plan what else he needed and where else he would need to go. Before he would leave for Grand Line he would need to make a visit to Lougetown, which was obvious. By then he would have formed a smaller crew that would carry him into the New World. In the sea that was Grand Line there would be many he would come across, some would be useful to him and others would be obstacles. It was the adventure he wanted and the goal at the end was the cherry on the cake. Becoming the Pirate King and the most powerful man in the world was an agenda few dreamt of. He would need to be careful in his plotting to make it so. Part of the plan meant getting closer to the World Government as well. In Grand Line there would be high bounty pirates about without a doubt, perhaps handing one in?

The Pirate Captains train of thought was pulled into the conversation of a pair on a table behind him. They spoke about a certain event that was occurring in the city, which sent a shiver down the pirates? spine.
?Did you hear?? The first said to his friend as he raised a glass to his lips. The other crooked a brow in curiosity. 
?Hear what?? 
?That Marine Captain that?s being going around taking down pirate after pirate is in town, Glazer Siras I think he?s called. He has a nickname that people usually go by.? The second one pinched the bridge of his nose.
?Roze, the Marine Beast Roze?? The first guy slapped his leg.
?Aye, that?s the one. Anyway, he is in the city. Rumours say he is anyway, but he?s not working with the marine base here/ In fact he is warning them to stay out of his way. I think someone he is hunting is in town. Don?t want to get in the way of that hunt, eh?? The two laughed together at their gossip while the large man at the counter tapped his finger nervously on the wooden surface. Was it possible that bastard from his home island had been tracking him? He had not considered this; every marine was the same to him. Then again sooner or later he would have pissed someone off enough to have them chase him relentlessly be it a marine, pirate or even a bounty hunter. It simply had occurred quicker than he had anticipated. After downing his drink and food and escaping the bar without paying before the barkeeper notice Pazzo strode down the road towards the dockyard. He would find his crew along the way and see about getting his ship sorted. Unfortunately he just then remembered he had done something silly. He looked down to his hand to see where the money suitcase had gone. He had given it to Lupe without even realising it. The Captain slapped his hand to his face and groaned.
*?What a mess??*












Pazzo had little time to contemplate his mistake. Today was turning out not to be his day. A crowd of people began to quickly move from the road as a group of men and women in white strode confidently down the centre. The blazing pink hair of the man in the centre instantly alerted the pirate Captain of who was here. Those two drunks were spot on. Faster than he had ever moved Pazzo slipped behind a wall and pressed his back up against it. It was not the best hiding place and still caused him to be only a metre or two from the marines? path but it was better than fighting a monster like that at the moment with his soldiers all around him. He was not ready yet. In the centre the marine known as Glazer Siras walked with an air of command and control. On his left a massive beast larger than small ship patted along like a guard dog, it was known as Sabertooth. On his right an attractive dark haired woman gracefully glided across the road, her long black hair flowed at her waist; Roze?s second in command known as Nyer Julia. Behind the trio a small squad of marines that appeared battle hardened marched. They were all heading towards the marine base at the back of the city, likely to break down the ground walls of their presence in the city. As the group passed the hiding pirate, sweat trickled down his skin and his grin sat wide across his face. Part of him was glad he was able to avoid the group but another could not hold the excitement of possible fighting them all. He would have to control himself for now. Once the group narrowly moved past Pazzo he swiftly slipped from behind the wall and quickly walked down the city roads.
*?I got too hasty, Gwahaha, splittin? up already.?* As he disappeared into the city?s depths the marine Captain glanced over his shoulder, a vile feeling in his stomach alerted something queer about the road. Luckily for the Pirate, he saw nothing. 

Now far enough away Pazzo searched for the rest of his crew while on his way towards the docks. Lupe had the beli which was a pain, with any luck Kindal would find him and at least use that money to lure the shipwright into making a ship. For the mean time the marines were out of the way, it was losing his crew in the possible chaos that was the threat. Both his crewmates were violent men, like himself, it could only be a matter of time before they caused some kind of commotion. Kindal was a smart man however, and he knew what Pazzo was planning with the beli. If he did not find Lupe the swordsman would.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Stringer Pirates
> Drax and Takeo vs Kanjo*
> 
> "Your little friend won't save you Takeo! There's only so many moves you can pull out of your ass, and I've an experienced Government Agent!"
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates*
_Kanjo is finished...
Invitation to join!_

In a few seconds, the battle was over. Drax and Takeo breathed heavily, the fight with Kanjo had taken a lot out of both of them. Drax stared down at Kanjo's body uncomfortably. Not because they'd killed him, but simply because of how difficult he was. Drax grinned, he'd be facing these kind of enemies throughout his journey to the top. He had to admit, he got more satisfaction out of beating a bastard like Kanjo then he did with killing the people of Meredy Island. They were weak, unlike him. Drax looked over at Takeo who was grinning as he stood over the corpse of the man who had apparently tormented him, his entire life. "Now, where were we?" He asked, ready to fight again. Drax shrugged, sitting down against the wall. He looked at Takeo and says, "You still want to fight?" Takeo nodded, even after killing Kanjo, he still wished to finish his fight with Drax. He was afterall one of the few people he'd met that had been able to challenge him. "Fine then." Drax stated, standing up from the wall and walking out of the building they had fought Kanjo in. They just left his body there, the villagers would probably find it in a few days and report it.

The two walked outside of the building, calmly and normally, as if there had been no fight. The villagers who had been huddled around the building, trying to listen, quickly dispersed when they came out. Drax and Takeo paid no attention to them, they were like ants basically to these two powerful people. They got far enough distance between each other and then simply nodded. The villagers were confused. Three people had went in, but only two walked out. Where was the third person and what were they about to do now? Takeo ran forward at Drax screaming with his broken hilt. The hilt soon became a sword, using some of the dried blood on his shirt. He lunged forward to stab Drax, but he was blocked. Drax didn't move an inch, but one of his strings had stopped the attack. Takeo glared, "Fight me for real, punk." He stated, spitting on the ground. He could realize that Drax wasn't even putting up much of an effort. Drax grinned, "I have something to ask you and if you decline... Then we can fight!" 

Takeo's eyes still were like daggers, but he lowered his sword and simply said, "I'm listening." Drax grinned, "Good, good. I'm going to conquer the world and I need strong people to help me accomplish it!" He announced loudly, so that the villagers could hear him. "There are a lot of strong people on the seas to fight, Takeo. So will you join me on my quest? My quest to rule this world and stomp out the weaklings that call themselves the World Government?" He asked Takeo and Drax held out his hand, still grinning. If Takeo rejected him, he'd simply fight him. However, he hoped that Takeo would see reason and join his crew. He'd need a strong swordsman for what he planned to do... While the two were talking, they were completly unaware of the fact that on the cove of Shalhaven, several marine ships had arrived. Dozens of marines hopped off the ships and started to head towards land. 

Kanjo Nakamura had not come to this island without backup...


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2012)

*The Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

'I can't believe I did that...'  Bridget moaned to herself from the small corner in the Cotton Candy Shack.  The rollercoaster had been bad enough but when Ral picked her up and they had gone plummeting to the ground.  That was more than the poor girl handle, she was completely regretting not listening to her parents about staying home.  

Lifting her head, Bridget looked around then gasped.  It was pandemonium around her.  Little white robots roamed around and they seemed to be holding something that looked like guns.  “No way...”  Bridget mumbled thinking she was imagining that.  Until one of the little cretins fired off a shot toward Ral and the pirate guy that had been sitting behind them.

The memory of the pirate and what happened coupled with what he had said made the bile raise in Bridget's throat yet again though for the moment she was able to contain herself.  “I have to get back to the ship.”  She knew that would be the only safe place and she could try to hold off for the others, well anybody made of flesh and blood to get on the ship so they could sail out of there.

Slowly Bridget began to maneuver out of the small building.  Remaining low she kept moving, darting from one pile of debris to another building, staying there long enough for that to become a heap of metal, wood, and cheap trinkets.  She continued on like this, a small smile coming to her lips.  'I've done it!  I made it through!' Bridget thought to herself as she once again shifted to the inside of another building.

“Exterminate!  Exterminate!”

Bridget had heard the chant everywhere that she gone, hearing it again didn't matter to her, those little robots were swarming everyone but she, Bridget, navigator to the Firecracker Pirates!  

Again she started out of the cover but the words that she had been hearing the entire time she had been attempting to make her way to their ship sounded louder.  “Exterminate!  Exterminate!”  They had surrounded her.  

Bridget swallowed and rose to her feet.  “I-I guess I w-was wrong.”  She mumbled to herself, now realizing the chant she had been hearing had been pointed toward her and that they had been following her, hence why all the buildings she had been in were destroyed.  “H-hey, I-I'm on y-your s-side...”  Bridget spread her hands wide and put them in front of her so that the mechanical freaks would realize she was empty handed.

“Exterminate!”  One of the stated and fired their weapon.  It caused Bridget to jump and the laser hit the concrete at her feet and ricocheted into one of the robots behind her.  

“T-talking doesn't w-work.”  Bridget looked around and saw one last building in front of her.  It was metal, with no signs, or anything to state what it was.  She ran.

Jumping over one and landing on the head of another, Bridget made her way toward the building, trying to remain balanced on the round heads, the movement causing a few of them to lose their tops thanks to one or two shots from their surrounding friends.  Finally Bridget rushed into the building.

One second was all it took to make Bridget realize that she had made a horrible mistake.  The building was nothing more than an empty metallic coffin.  The place she entered had no door to shut out the small robots and only a very shiny metal wall.  

After taking stock for a moment, Bridget had seen a small button, on closer inspection she realized it wasn't a shiny wall but metal doors.  “I hope this opens it up...”  She pushed the button and nothing happened.  She pushed several times and still nothing though button lit up.  “Shit!”  Bridget turned around uncaring or realizing she had just swore, pressing her back to the place she had hoped was her safe haven and squeezed her eyes shut.  “I should have stayed home...”  She mumbled and waited for the lasers to finish her off.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2012)

*Firecracker pirates - Ral*
Zone One

_"eliminate! eliminate!" _ a bunch of weird looking robots were shouting as around ten of them started to surround Ral, whatever their reason could be it was more than clear that they were looking for a fight but strangely Ral was not excited at all, they didn?t look like a real threat or anything." This things are annoying...I?ll burn them to ashes "he said with a relaxed tone of voice. Directing his hand to one of the robots he let out a blast of blue fire which takes the head of the machine many meters away as it started to get burned by the fire.

Immediately the pirate started to punch and kick randomly at whatever that could get near of him, some of them weren?t even in his sight field but he still managed to send them a couple of meters away by using his Blazing Strike. Coming from the front, right and left, three robots fired a laser which  Ral avoided by jumping high only to fall back with a Blazing Kick crushing one of the heads of the MITES against the concrete. " Oi, oi. If ya can?t fight you better go destroy something else instead of coming after me....If you destroy any other food stall I?m gonna kick yer asses though " he said but his words were clearly ignored by the remaining two robots.

Quickly taking the weapon of one of the MITES, he destroys another robot...They were seriously a nuisance.

" Good, I?m tired of this already "he said as more of them were starting to come his way; igniting his hands with the blue fire granted to him by the devil fruit he ate years ago, Ral charged at the small army of robots.

After minutes of beating robot after robot without breaking a sweat at all, Ral heard a voice different from the " exterminate! exterminate! " he has been hearing for the last minutes.



Nicodemus said:


> *Firecracker Pirates*
> 
> "Just when it comes to poetry," comes a female robotic voice. Time freezes yet again, and the scene shifts to the entrance of Adventure Island, where a  is standing.
> 
> ...




" A robot....a woman? is she a robot or a woman? a woman robot? maybe she?s an  Okama machine... "the young man with golden eyes started to mutter  though his conclusions were leading him nowhere. Ripping off one of the heads of the robots, he involved it in fire and threw it at Cassie. The blue robot noticed it and immediately punched it back making Ral dodge it without much effort_" Here is Cassie, I found a brat playing around seems like he is the one who has been destroying robots around here...Oh and he looks like an idiot "_she reported before starting to walk towards Ral.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2012)

_*The Eternal Flame Pirates...*_
"Pirate..." 

Helen muttered uncertainly, letting the word play around in her mind. When she began her journey two years ago, sneaking out of her fathers palace in the middle of the night, she never considered that her path might lead her here. Her father was liable to drop dead if he knew that his daughter had thrown in her lot with the skull and bones. The thought brought a smile to her lips. 

She watched with slight bemusement as Ritoru swung away at the Marines with a katana, demonstrating all the grace and technique of a bloated Sea Cow. "Hmph...let me show you how it's done," she declared, hefting her sword _Heartsbane_ over her shoulders. The man sized broadsword was as big as she was, but she easily carried it with only one hand. She charged headlong into a squad of Marines and slashed in a frenzy of blinding speed and chaotic motion. The flabbergasted Marines scattered in her wake as she spun around like a tornado, blade extended outwards. 

"Could you slow down?" exclaimed an annoying but all too familiar voice. "It's kind of hard to keep you in frame while you're spinning around like a jumped up hedgehog." 

Helen turned and saw the annoying reporter girl recording her with some sort of camera. "What the hell are you doing?" she barked, at the same time ducking as a cutlass sailed just an inch over the top of her blond head. Without even turning Helen thrust her sword backwards and sent her Marine attacker flying into the right pillar of the execution stand.  

Tina gestured towards her iDen. "Keep going. This is gonna get like a million hits on Buggytube." 

Helen was about to march towards the girl and smash her little camera to bits, but then she caught sight of a charred and bloody Captain Hornblower rising back to his feet. He looked to be on his last legs, but his eyes burned with venomous hatred and bloodlust. With a trembling hand he leveled his pistol at the back of Tina's head. 

"OUT OF THE WAY!" Helen exclaimed. 

Tina's eyes bugged out of their sockets as Helen sprinted towards her at breakneck speed, giant six foot sword filling her vision. At the last second she dove to the ground just as five feet of crimson steel went sailing past. Hornblower screamed bloody murder as the barrel of his pistol exploded in his grip, and along with it two of his fingers. A second later he was on his back with Helen's sword pressed against his neck. 

"It's over," Helen said. 

"You won't kill me in cold blood. You don't have it in you!" Hornblower spat at her. "Nor can you protect these people forever. When you leave I'll sell half this town into slavery!" He laughed. "All your strength and swords mean nothing in the long run." 

Helen ground her teeth in anger. For a second she debated just ending him right there and then, but she couldn't bring herself to do it. There would be no honor in such an act. "This isn't right. A Marine shouldn't be able to get away with this!" 

"And who's going to tell the truth hmmm?" Hornblower sneered. "No one on this island would dare go against me, and a pirates word is as good as garbage. So you see, I win no matter what."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2012)

*The East Blue, Tenbruto City*
Serena Allgood strolled through the busy docks, looking for just the right mark. There were so many to choose from that she felt positively giddy with excitement. Business was booming since the Pirate Kings untimely death. Overnight it seemed like everyone had morphed into a pirate, and as it turned out, most of them were suckers. Her favorite con at the moment was pretending to join a would be crew, preferably captained by some young and naive idiot, then swindle them blind while their guards were down. So far she had picked off three crews this week alone. Tenbruto City was the perfect place to ply her trade at the moment, a shipbuilding hotspot with the largest port in the East Blue. 

She slunk through the crowds of sailors and merchants,  like a tigress stalking the scent of prey, but instead of stripes she wore a strapless black dress, a fashionable black jacket and knee high boots. Black had always been her color of choice. It wasn't too long before she spotted them, a trio of drunken idiots rolling out of a tattered sailboat. One of them was a fat slob of a brute, with a raven dark beard and a mad glint in his eyes. He had the look of an insane man. No, she amended, all three of them looked insane, criminally insane in fact. 

She hesitated for a moment, wondering if this particular hustle would be worth her time, but then she saw the black case. The kind of case that could only be filled with one thing...cold hard beli, and lots of it. Serena smiled as the case was handed off to a crazy eyed nut who seemed to think that he was a dog or something. Her smile broadened as the three of them split up. Clearly divide and conquer wouldn't be necessary here. She kept her gaze on the dog man and faded into the shadows.  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Serena bumped into the dog man as he bounded drunkenly around a corner, not too far away from the famous shipwrights workshop in fact. The case that he held went sliding across the ground and into the overhanging shadow of a nearby store. He balled up his fists and prepared to take a swing but stopped mid motion as he caught sight of her face. For a second she thought he would actually hit her, but then he lowered his fists rather reluctantly. "Watch where you're going lady," he grumbled. 

"Oh excuse me. I'm just such a clutz," Serena said with a demure laugh. She bent over to retrieve the case, reaching into the shadows and blocking his line of sight with the case for just a second, but also giving him quite a nice view of her rear end. "I believe this is yours," she said, turning around and handing him the case. 

_The shadow is quicker then the eye_, she thought. 

He snatched the case back and looked her up and down. Whatever was going on behind those insane eyes was beyond her. It took all of Serena's willpower to keep from cringing in disgust. He smelled like hadn't taken a shower in decades and for some reason he kept his tongue lolling out the side of his mouth, so very much like a dog, or maybe a wolf. She made herself smile at him. "Well nice bumping into you," Serena said with a wink, before casually strutting off down the street. She could feel his eyes burning a hole through the back of her head, but so far he hadn't seemed to notice that she wasn't casting a shadow. It was funny how people just didn't seem to notice those kinds of important details. Serena smiled and began to whistle as she rounded the corner. She would be far away by the time the case suddenly melted into black nothingness before his very eyes.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 2, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "This is a bit too easy." Thomas ducked under a thrust spear, took a step forward and delivered a powerful uppercut with his left arm, knocking one of the females into the air and crashing down onto a stone pillar. "I don't care for fighting women." He commented, hitting another woman in the back of the head with his right elbow, then quickly spinning around to avoid a rather large axe before punching another warrior in the gut. "It's just not right." He let's out a sigh. "These are the islands warriors... It's just not right. Most of them can't even be over 16 years old."
> 
> BOOOM! Cannon fire rung out in the distance again, there was only one thing Thomas could think off. "The marines showed up." With a grumble he let out a barrage of punches and leaped over five defeated warriors. "Damn it, there is no time for messing around." He grumbled. "I'm going to regret this, i know i am." As Thomas lands, he places both hands on a stone wall. "Transfer!" He shouts, to everyone else, nothing had changed, but Thomas had done something he truly would hate himself for later.
> 
> "My right arm is going to kill me..." He sighed, Thomas had used his transfer ability to transfer the stones hardness into his own arms, making them like stone. "BEAR BARRAGE!" With both arms swinging in full, Thomas rushed forward into a crowed of women, throwing an incalculable number of punches into them and sending them all rolling away.



“I should have figured things would end up like this.” Kaizer shook his head, as he had webs up all around him trapping up at least 5 or 6 different women, “Of course reasoning with them would just be too absurd.” Kaizer managed to slip himself behind one of the trees as a couple of other women came looking for him, “_Sorry ladies you won't find me that easily._” Kaizer thought with a smirk on his face, pulling out some more of this thread, the initial forces would probably be nothing special, what he had to worried about were the single opponents who showed up rather than the groups, “_Around the World._" Kaizer shot both strings out from behind the tree, and hit two of the opponents, knocking them back into the other set of trees and causing them to fall unconscious. “Wha?! Where the hell are you?!” One of the ladies calls out, “I'm right here girls.” Kaizer grins from behind the women, “*Lion's Strike!*” Kaizer shoots out his blade, and manages to knick one of them in the back, causing them to fall down, “Somehow I really don't like doing this.” Kaizer sighs, and his lack of attention causes him to get knicked by the other woman's weapon, “Hup!” Kaizer jumps backward, “Guess I'm in a bit of a bind, right?”

“Now that I know where you're at, it won't be hard taking you out.” The woman grins at him, “Ooh I wouldn't be so sure about that.” Kaizer smirked, and pulls out a red ball, “*Exit Left Stage!*” Kaizer drops the ball, causing a puff of powerful red smoke to incapacitate the woman, “Sorry about that, but I'm pretty much immune to this stuff.” Kaizer ran off into the forest, “She should run right into Thomas, won't be much of a challenge to him, now then I need to find that blondie, after all she's the doctor, if I let her get injured there wouldn't be much point in coming here, would there?” Kaizer sighed, he really didn't like getting involved in all this crap, but what else could he do right now? The quicker they finished this, the quicker they could get that bastard healed up so they could get off this wretched island. “Halt!” A voice calls out from behind Kaizer, and he sees four more women charging him down, “There's no end to these women, are there?”


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*The Eternal Flame Pirates...*_
> 
> "And who's going to tell the truth hmmm?" Hornblower sneered. "No one on this island would dare go against me, and a pirates word is as good as garbage. So you see, I win no matter what."



"That's enough, Captain Horace Hornblower..." A strong voice called from the crowd that got everyone's attention. It had been years before anyone who lived in the base spoke with such authority. 

From the crowd came a marine all too familiar to Tina, though he certainly wasn't scared anymore.

"It's you, you're the one who gave me the den den mushi!" 

"That's right." He smiled at the reporter and turned back to his floored and defeated captain. "Do you know what was on that den den mushi, sir?" 

Horace stared at this foolish upstart with rabid eyes and bared teeth, a low growl escaping him like some cornered animal.

"EVERYTHING! Recorded conversations of your extortion, embezzlement, arrest without cause, abduction, undocumented executions, cruel and undue punishment... all of it headed straight to the_ New World Tribune_, I trust?" He winked at Tina. 

"That's right!" She said confidently though she had no idea what she gave her friend Rosa. "Some back-up for Marine HQ has also just been radioed in. Once they see that the scandal has gone public they will drop the full weight of the law on you."

The marine ducked right beside the furious captain's face as Helen kept him at her blade's point.

"I haven't stopped recording since you made me your right-hand flunky..."

"Hoskins, you traitor.... YOU'RE NOTHING BUT A FILTHY, RATTY TRAITOR! MEN, I WANT YOU TO SHOOT THIS FOOL! H-H-HE HAS DISGRACED THE MARINE CORP BY SIDING WITH FUGITIVES AND PIRATES!!" His plea was hoarse and desperate, like even he fully realized how pathetic he had become.

"You have no friends here, Horace. We may have only just begun to stand up to you thanks to the unexpected help of these strange, fine men." Hoskins waved toward the Eternal Flames, who had stopped fighting along with the marines. "but we have been working to bring you down for months. We were hesitant to make a sudden move... but all we needed was a little push." 

And then the barbequed and busted captain swiveled his head this way and that and he found himself surrounded by grave marines and pitiless, fed-up townspeople, children sticking out their tongue at him.... and the last remnants of marines who were actually loyal to him being rounded up and stripped of their weapons.  

"YOU THINK THIS IS OVER? YOU THINK I AM GOING TO GO AWAY JUST LIKE THAT!!? UGH!!"

Hoskins butted the captain hard with the end of his rifle. Horace's eyes went white and he lay still. 

"The people, who have suffered under your big mouth for years have earned your silence!" He said bitterly. 

In agreement the people cheered from the huge turn of events, the execution quickly becoming something close to a victory party. 

"But sir!" Apparently the brave marine was suddenly their superior. "With all due respect, Ritoru D. Kyojin and his two cohorts are pirates with reasonably high bounties. Can we as marines really just let them go?" 

Hoskins regarded Ritoru, Hisame and GT with careful eyes. A smirk came to his lips. 

"Apparently the Eternal Flame Pirates were too evasive and they all slipped away from us before HQ reinforcements could arrive. Is that clear, soldiers?" 

*"YES SIR!"* The Marines shouted with smiles.

"But we didn't go anywhere! I'm still here and ready to send more of you chumps flyin'!" Ritoru put up his dukes again. 

"No, you don't understand, we never saw your crew leave? Get it?" Hopkins said pointedly with winks.

".... But we are all right here..."

The town collectively facepalmed. 

_10 minutes later...._

"Darnnit we don't have time for this! Reinforcements will come soon!" Hoskins stood in the middle of the execution site with all the marines and townspeople, but now he was exhausted and his outfit was undone as though he had been hard at work on something. "For the last time, Ritoru D. Kyojin, we cannot rightfully let you leave the base." "I know! That's why I have to bust some heads!" "BUT. What I am telling YOU is that we are all going to turn our backs, someone will drop some extra supplies near your ship and YOU can do what you'd like. We won't see anything!"

And the entire town turned away from Ritoru. 

He looked around blankly for a moment and nudged Helen. "Sup with them?"

*LEAVE THE ISLAND NOW!!!* The town exclaimed with huge heads.

--------------------------------

And so after all the clean up was done the Eternal Flames were bringing some supplies on board and the townspeople gatherred around to see them off. 

Tina was sitting on a well, watching the crew walk back-and-forth with equipment. For the first time in she didn't know how long she was nervous. Eventually when she got sick and tired of the back of his neck, she called out to him. 

"hey ummm, HEY Mr. Kyojin!" 
"Hm?" Oi, Sheep Girl!" He moved toward her. 

"Haha, its cute that you keep calling me that." She spoke in a tone that said it wasn't cute at all. "My name is actually Ti-""Are you coming with us, Sheep Girl?

She looked down nervously. "Yeah, that's just what I wanted to talk about... see, I always wanted to... I always dreamed of getting an interview with a famous pirate. I was going to ask you for one but with reinforcements coming soon there would be no time.."

"Uh-huh"
"And then I thought 'why not just take his offer, y'know? And film all his adventures and happenings for him'?"
"That'd be cool!"
"I thought so too. But then I thought 'Tina are you crazy?! What would you do on a pirate ship?"
"Sheep Girl..." 
"You have a career and friends and a home and you can't just throw all that away!"
"Sheep Girl!"
"You'd probably just get in the way and get yourself hurt!"
SHEEP GIRL!"
"Or worse, you'd get one of them killed! So I said to myself 'Tina, just getting one interview is enough. Don't aim too high an-"
*"YOU TALK TOO MUCH! SHUT UP AND GET ON THE SHIP!"*
*"IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE, RITORU!"*

The two stared at each other, anger swelling in their eyes.

"I'm not like those people! I know about clothes and the latest buzz and gossip! I AM NOT STRONG!"

"SO WHAT, STUPID! GIRLS ARE NEVER STRONG!... cept' her!" He pointed to Helen off-handedly. "THAT'S WHY WE ARE A CREW! WE WILL ALL PROTECT YOU!"

All of the members made smiles and positive gestures. Apart from Helen, who went with a "Tch."

Tina was at a lost for words, which was also rare. She looked like she wanted to just blow the whole thing off but she just couldn't. After a while Ritoru turned away. 

"I asked you to think about joining and I guess you have. I have to go now."

"RITORU!" He turned around to see her flustered and red and stammering for words. "J-JUST WAIT A SEC AND LET ME GET MY THINGS YOU JERK!" She finally stormed off.

Ritoru laughed deep and hard.

"YOU GOT IT! ALRIGHT ONCE SHEEP GIRL GETS BACK WE ARE OUTTA HERE!"

---------------------

Tina stamped back to her quarters in a rage. She got her cute little Brada briefcase, ripped it open, threw bundles of clothes (still careful with the more exclusive stuff even in her wrath), slammed it again and... and suddenly started laughing aloud. 

_"Why am I so? and how did he? ...What in Oda's name just happened back there!?"_ she mused as the laughter came rolling out.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2012)

*West Blue - Sweet Water Island*

*Sendo Kagawa.*

He’d been dragged to the Marine ship like a caught animal, the sea stone sapping everything he had. He was thrown in a cell in the lower decks, after having seastone handcuffs put on him. Sendo knew that his wife and child were getting further and further away from him and he hung his head in sadness and failure.

“Life as you know it has changed Mr Sendo Kagawa. You would do well to accept that as soon as you can.” A massive man in the Marine uniform came out, his face was hidden in the shadows but it was clear from the medals that he was the Captain responsible for this.

“You….don’t you dare tell me what to do.” Sendo spat, “You going to try me and execute me then get it over with.”

There was a smirk on the face of the captain as his face was revealed from the shadows. He had long blond curly hair, sharp green eyes, stubble and a look of constant superiority. “I am Hunter Helmsly, Captain of this particular group of Marines. I am a man of considerable power. For example it would be simple for me to call the pirates that took your wife and tell them that they could use her as their personal pet. As it is, they are under strict orders to not touch the merchandise.”

His accent was cold but every word was beautifully precise in it’s pronunciation.

“So tell me Mr Kagawa, what would you do to save your family? I am not promising that you will be reunited with them, but perhaps if you follow the path I set out for you then you shall.”

“What do you want me to do?” Sendo asked out of curiosity. A chance to see them again was better than none at all,

“Join the Marines. Decent Devil fruit users are hard to come by and from what I saw, yours has much potential. Of course it could just be the ability to fix doors, but I think your powers are much more fearsome than that. Now if you disagree or try to escape you will be hung, drawn and quartered and I will personally see to it that your family get your remains before they enter the life of servitude.”

Sendo had no idea if he was telling the truth, but in the position he was in the only thing he could do was nod and agree to the terms whilst repressing the inner rage within him.

“Excellent, your bounty shall be erased and you shall start at the bottom and work your way up. I think you may well come to love the life of a Marine.”

‘Not if I end up like you.’ Sendo said inwardly, biting his tongue. He was a grown man about to go through ensign training. 

“Navigator, if you would be so kind as to set our course to the West Blue Marine Training Facility of Nordstrom. I shall make arrangements to have him join a particular crew which I would like to keep an eye on.” With that the Captain Helmsley walked back into the shadows once more.

The boat started to move and Sendo prepared himself for the life of a Marine


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 3, 2012)

Umi crouched discretely on the towering brick wall, trying not to be seen. His group had reached the perimeter of the west wing communications tower. The brick wall was over 30 feet tall, making it an effective deterrent for enemies. How ironic that it was now being utilized by the very people it was meant to keep out. The wall meant that any ship seeking entrance would have to use a formal entryway, exposing them completely to whoever was manning the base at the time. For a stealth mission that was a definite impossibility. Luckily, Umi had found an alternative.

Umi?s weapons of choice-Two hand sized rings with foot long blades protruding from them that he called Fire Wheels- happened to have another use besides combat. Umi had included a mechanism in the fire wheels that allowed a small part of them to detach whenever they were thrown. By attaching a metal wire between the detached piece and the thrown piece a certain amount of control was afforded, the wielder being able to tug on the string to change the flight path of the fire wheel.  This presented an advantage in combat, but now it server another purpose, as a makeshift rope. Umi had managed to throw the Fire Wheel straight up before thrusting it into the top of the wall. It was sturdy enough that each team member could climb it easily, and in no time they had climbed the wall and landed undetected on the other side.

?Let us begin? Umi whispered to his comrades after ascertaining their position under the moonlight. They had ended up roughly a hundred yards from the entrance to the Communications building. There was no coverage, and guards at the door. Their best bet was to get close and take the men out before they could alert their allies. And so they ran.

They moved fast, 300, 250, 200 yards. They could make out the outlines of the guards at the door. 150, 100, 50 yards.  They could count them now, 10 guards at the front gate, none had seen them yet, the night was to their advantage. 40 yards, 30. ?Look, there!? they could hear a guard say, finally catching on. The guards quickly conversed with each other, quickly deciding the moving target was the enemy. ?Shoot those men!? 10 yards. The revolutionaries, clad in brilliant red, took aim. Zero yards.

In an instant Umi pulled out his twin fire wheels, and the next instant a shot fired his way. He traced the trajectory and he moved to deflect the bullet with his blade, stopping a shot meant for his heart. Three more shots fired but they were hasty shots, ones he could easily avoid, and by then Umi was right in the midst of them.

?Six within my range? Umi thought as he ascertained the men on either side of him. With a sudden thrust Umi threw one of his fire wheels ?Swirl Cyclone!? Umi yelled as he let loose, sending the unique weapon straight into an enemy skull. There was a spurt of blood and the man dropped to the ground, but by then Umi was focused on the next one. He jerked the string connected to the fire wheel, aiming it towards two more revolutionaries. The blade struck them almost simultaneously, nearly lopping off one?s good arm and giving the other a deep stomach gash. Umi jerked the blade, pulling it back to his hand just in time to block more gunfire. Then with a charge he lunged at three opponents at once, rotating the wheels rapidly as he ran towards them. ?Rotation Cut!? Umi yelled as he crossed both blades in an X before slashing the three huddled men across their chests, sending them to the ground in pain.

Umi turned to face the other four, but found it unnecessary. His comrades had already done the honors. The revolutionaries were unconscious on the ground, pummeled by good old fisticuffs. ?Good Job? Umi said as Ryu pulled the lever mounted on the side wall, slowly pulling the stone door open.

The second it was opened far enough the three bolted in, taking the enemy by surprise. Most of them, assured of their safety, had been making conversation or smoking cigarettes. They had thought the door was opened by the guards, wanting to change shifts, not the enemy. It was for this reason that the trio was able to clear the lobby of around 20 men before they had properly prepared themselves. The rest soon followed.

The three took off to the left. They were headed for the communications room.  The base was internally the same as their own, so it wasn?t too difficult. The room was locked shut, until the tree forced it open. There were a measly two guards there, finished off in an instant. Umi closed the door and took a deep breath. They had done it. From there vantage point they could route or prevent any communication amongst the enemy. Slowly, Umi pulled out the Den Den Mushi connected to Lucio.

?Lucio, We?ve done it,? He said the instant they were connected. ?Their Communications are shut down. Proceed to the next phase of the plan.?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2012)

*The Overkills....UNITE!

West Blue...

Heather/Anya...*

The area was in chaos, a large group of people running, for many different purposes.  Finally the two that caused the issue stand their ground and glare at each other.  “You give me my clothes and I will change you back.”

“We already went through that.”  The man-woman replied.  “You change me back and you get your clothes.”

The small pink haired gnome sighed and rubbed her forehead.  She had finally gotten Ike to settle down along with the giant but these two were still at it.  “Why don't you guys do it at the same time.  On the count of three.”

They both looked toward Anya for a moment then nodded turning back to each other.  “Fine.”  Heather stated getting a nod of agreement from Dante.

“Okay.  1....2....3!”  Anya yelled then her eye began to twitch.  “No.  The point is to do what you say on three.”

“You didn't say if it was on three or after or before.”  Dante said smugly but everyone knew that it was more likely that neither of them even attempted.

“On three.  In fact give me the damn clothes!”  Anya yanked the clothes free and glared at Heather.  “Now turn him back.”

Heather would have protested and attempted to take the clothes back from the girl but the fact of the pain that Dante was going to have to endure made relent.  “Fine.”  She touched him/her and grinned as she took the clothes from Anya and the pain began.  “Thank you.”  She replied to the young woman.

“Now if you will excuse me...”

“Are you not going to help find the treasure?  Surely you could see what a magnificent prize and immense journey this would be!”  Dangil cried as Heather began to walk away.

“I have more important things to do then chase some child’s fairy tale.” she said lacing the corset and tying it tightly.  “Besides, do you have a map?  Do you know where it is?”

“That is the joy!  To try and find it!  To work together!  We must sail the seas to search it out!”  The barbarian was pointing toward the sky by the end of the statement.

Heather just rolled her eyes, not even wanting to fathom how traveling with this group would make her feel and glanced back toward the man withering on the ground in pain.  “Did you say sail?”  

“Yes!  We must search the seas!”  Then he grinned at her.  “But, we need a ship first.  Of course we will be able to acquire one!” 

“Maybe we could help each other out.  Going on the adventure doesn't sound to bad but there is an issue...”

“What might that be fair maiden?”

“Rebellion is back!”  Dante exclaimed randomly during the conversation.

Heather cringed realizing that this would entail being stuck with the infuriating man before her.  Finally her need to get her ship back over came her disgust with Dante.  “Someone has stolen my ship.”

“NO!  We can not allow such things to happen!  We must rescue your treasure!”

“That would help if you want to sail anywhere.”

“Please tell us the details.”  Anya stepped forward.  “We need to know everything that happened!  When was the last time you saw it?  Who might have taken it?  What did your ship look like?  Where was it docked last?  Why would they want to take it?  Do you know what the people looked like?  Do you know where they were going?  Does anybody have a grudge against you?  What kind of things did you have aboard?”  The questions started coming quicker and quicker, the excitement building in the the gnome was blatant.

Taking a deep breath, Heather tried to calm herself.  She thought that she might have found an intelligent one in the bunch but once the pink haired girl got rolling, Heather realized her mistake.  “It was tied to the dock.  Some roughnecks came into town shooting things up and were retaliated on by some of the locals a few of them were injured, one seemed pretty bad.”  Grinding her teeth, Heather tried to keep the anger out of her voice.  “They ran in there...”  She pointed at building with a red cross on it.  “Grabbed somebody and dragged him along to my ship and then left.”

“Can you remember anything else ma'am?  Just the facts remember.”  Anya sauntered up like she was a cowboy.

It was becoming harder for Heather to hide her contempt for the group but she needed her ship back.  “I'm sure they didn't go far as there weren't any provisions on board.”

“Very good.”  Anya strutted before the group full of self-importance.  “I think we have a case here gentlemen.  Shall we help the lady in need?”

“To find those men!”  Both Ike and Dangil exclaimed and so it began...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2012)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4

Lt. Lucio Powell*​
?Lucio, We?ve done it, their Communications are shut down. Proceed to the next phase of the plan.? 

The sound of Umi's voice rang out of Lucio's den den mushi in the dead silence of night. They've done it; Umi, Mark and Ryu successfully infiltrated the the Communication building and disabled all forms of communication throughout the revolutionary-controlled Marine base. This was a great victory for the novice Marine squad, but this wasn't the time to rejoice. Their group had done their part of the mission and now it's time for Lucio's squad to finish it up. Lucio held the den den mushi firmly in the palm of his hand as a broad grin came across his face. He uttered three words before shutting off communication:

"It's go time!"










​
Both Rayar and Kenneth had also picked up on the message of accomplishment. They nodded accordingly as they knew it was time for them to shine. Blocking the entrance into the East wing of J4 was a huge iron gate which undoubtedly holds a small armada of guards, cannons and other weapons behind it. The three Marines prepared to lay siege to the base, starting with the wall that stood in their way.

"Alright, I can use my ability and phase us through the w-"

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!*​
Within seconds, Kenneth ripped a man-sized hole in the iron gate. Apparently, the iron is very cheap and flimsy. The Marine HQ would never supply a West Blue Marine base with the best material they have. Rayar and Lucio stared wide-eyed at the destruction Kenneth brought to the wall.

"Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Bigfoot can rip a hole in it..........you GO Bigfoot!!!" Lucio said as they quickly rushed into the opening.

Waiting to welcome the Marine trio is a group of roughly four hundred revolutionaries. There aren't any alarms or sirens going off, the only thing that alluded to the Marines breaking in was the sound of Kenneth ripping apart the iron wall. Though, it's far too late for the revolutionaries to respond accordingly. They're now at the mercy of the Xtreme Marine Squadron.

_"Who's there?!?!"
"What's going on?!?! Where's the sirens?!?!"
"None of our den den mushis are working here either!!!"
"We're under attack!!!"
"Someone alert the central base!!!"
"We CAN'T!!! Communication is down!!!"
"H-h-hey! There's a hole in the iron wall!!!"_​
"ALL of you are under arrest!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2012)

*Loguetown~The soon to be Unnamed Crew​*
Kai had been oblivious to the fact that the group was about to pick up yet another rookie, not had he been aware that a member mowed down this latest addition. It did faintly register to him that he stepped on something soft for a second there, which turned out to be Drake's stomach. 

"HEY WAIT FOR ME!" he uses all of his might to catch up to them, "Hey assholes! Next time you knock someone over you could at least let them know about the pack of marines that are incoming!" he barks, "But its ok," he says in a calm, forgiving voice, "You can make it up to me by joining my pirate crew," he pauses to observe the group, "Not the toughest looking bunch, but you'll make fine Cabin Boys and girls."

Nobody responded for a few seconds, Kai wasn't sure if it was because they were busy running while dodging bullets or if it was because they didn't know what to make of this. "Like.....Hell......."Running and talking wasn't working, he thought briefly about a way how he could express his feelings about becoming a cabin boy for this guy that had popped up out of the blue as far as Kai was concerned. He spent his youth being a Cabin Boy for the great William The Orange , like hell he'd settle for a job like that no that he was out to make a name for himself.....Besides, girls weren't really impressed by the title. He knew from personal experience.

"You.....Suck!"He eventually decided on, it was short enough and covered his opinion of this guy's offer.

It doesn't really matter what ship we steal, right?" Kensei said, addressing the others. He jabbed his left thumb at a vessel that was marked The Ambrosia. He was slightly uncomfortable with stealing, but not nearly enough to oppose the plan. And in any case, there was not much of a choice. There was no way he was going to get captured by the marines here, especially when he hadn't even actually broken the law yet.

"Whatever gets us outta here will do just fine."Annie replied, Kai who had been running a little ahead of her slowed down as he visibly shuddered at the underwelming sight of the ship and it's state of disrepair.

"I can't be seen on a ship like that, how am I supposed to pick up chicks wi...."A kick to the ass by Annie, forced him to pick up his pace. "Keep moving meathead or get out of the way!"

"Oi, I think the skipper over here makes a good point."Rufio started, but bullets whizzing past his and Kai's head halted him. The two shared a look before they boarded the ship with the rest of the random selection of rookies.

It was shocking how efficient the group started to prepare the ship for, Annie took a position that combined her shooting at the marines that had been chasing them while negotiating with a very confused looking woman that apparently owned the ship. "Sorry about all this kiddo, but we need to bolt so we're gonna need to borrow this ship for a while."She then looked around for Kai.

"Wind fella, do your magic on the sails!"She finally spotted Kai, lying on the deck, wheezing and blind firing his gun in the direction of the marines.
"Can't.....Breathe......Too.....Outta.....Shape....."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 4, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Fool and his Convictions]*​
> [Little Feet Island; D?Compose]​
> ?Bruniik, you are a fool.? D? states, a deep growl emanating from his gut. The sore patches of decay slowly shifting across his body as he stood to his full height.  ?You dare call yourself Fron, kin?? D? asks, the very anger in his voice seemed to shake the room an accusing sickle claw like finger pointing toward Alvin.  ?This day Kiir, you made two critical mistakes.? the angered Fishman states as he withdrew his hand.  ?First and most importantly you insult my intelligence, Lun and classify me as one such as yourself to try and make me see the things in your light.? D? growls, his voice full of anger again shaking the window that Alvin stood by. If D?s first outburst didn?t alert Alvin?s bodyguards to the danger their leader was about to be in, the next most surly would. Mey, fool and the second mistake you made was to tell me what you done to not only your people, but your own Sos, your own blood.? that curved claw of a finger now again pointing in Alvin?s direction.  ?You whelp always have a choice in what you do. Krosis, you simply chose the simple way to feed your own Paar, ambition.? As D?s words echo that accusing finger falls back to his side, his snake like neck twisting around so he could fully focus on the much smaller fishman.
> 
> ?Then you simply find it eases your Sil, soul to blame the slavers and all humans for your actions. Krosis, well if that truly be the case I have a second solution to ease your burden.? D? states as his large hand reaches to his back, his three fingers wrap around his great and mighty ax.  ?Funt Jun, you are charged with treachery against your fron, their sos is on your hands. And through the authority granted to me by the Kamisorisuke-Ru I find you guilty of crimes against your people and nation and thus sentence you to death.? he shouts with the authority he held in a kingdom long dead.  ?To be carried out immediately.? he adds darkly as his large battle ax, Shingaimu-n is pulled free of his back.



*"What ? No you can't do this." D's lips crawled back and revealed his demented grin. "Ja, I can" He raised his Axe. Alvin feel down and tried to crawl away  but D step stepped on his foot. "A coward till the end I see." Alvin began to sweat and finally screamed.

"Pofu !"

Then busting out of the wall like a giant pink kool-aid man was Pofu himself. D turned around only to get his face grabbed. "Let's take this somewhere a little more intimate !" Pofu grabbed D's face and threw him at the wall and  out into  the court yard. The throw left a huge hole in Alvin's study.


 Pofu looked for Alvin who was hiding under his desk. He decided to just yell out instead of look for him. "I GET PAID EXTRA FOR THIS SHIT RIGHT !" A scared voice came from under the desk. "Yes. Now please just kill him !" Pofu chuckled and cracked his knuckles . He jumped out of the whole  onto the court yard. "You ready to die old man ?" He said with a hungry look on his face as he licked his lips. D got up like a Zombie and looked down at Pofu with anger.  "I'm going to DISSECT YOU !" The two fishmen's killing intents were fighting one another making the tension rise.

A third killing intent is felt from the hole Pofu threw D out of. "Don't hog that big meal to yourself Pofu you'll get even fatter !" It was No-giri with his hands in his mouth salivating with anticipation.  "The more subjects the better"  D said with his trade mark jagged smile.



Trade inside a Marine Hospital, with Illuso who is now looking for him.

Illuso popped in the room where Trade was. "Hello I was directed to this room. Do you have a Trade Wilson here ?" He said as he popped his head in." I've tried all the rooms and here and they all had doctors in them. Except this one, and the check out nurse assured me that you would be in this room Trade." Still no answer. " I see your heartbeat is getting higher and higher. I can hear it from here. There is no hiding from a man of music, so give it up." He said with a cold and superior tone.


Trade busted out of a medical locker, with the doctor in a head lock and his flint lock pointed at Illuso in the other hand. He had adorned his costume as well.  "Well pretty-boy the jig is up ! But from where I'm standing it looks like I have the upper hand." The doctor was blooded and scared. "Help me please ! Alvin made a deal ! He's supposed to be protecting guys like me  !" Illuso stared at the pair with cold emotionless eyes.

"F flat" He said softly and suddenly a ball of hardened air hit Trade and the Doctor. Trade fell out of the locker and jumped out of the window, all while holding his already damaged ribs that had been exacerbated  by Illuso's attack. The doctor who had taken most the most of the attack was now writhing in pain coughing up blood. 

"WHAT HAVE YOU DONE YOU IDIOT ! I'M GONNA DIE, I KNEW THIS SHITHOLE OF A TOWN WOULD BE THE DEATH OF ME " 

Illuso looked down at him coldly.

"C sharp" he whispered. In a instant he cut the doctors head off. He knew Trade would be blamed for it regardless so it mattered little to him. "Time to exterminate that pest." 
*


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2012)

*Future Stinger Pirates ~ Isenhold Island, West Blue

Caskin Camaron​*
_*A few weeks previously*
A green haired knight sprinted through the castle corridors. A long sword in his right grasp while his left clenched tightly, the sound of metal creaking as it did. The sounds of violence echoed through the deep halls of the castle, men screaming and metal clashing. Battle had erupted from the very centre of the keep. Such a thing was impossible unless it was some kind of coup. The ever loyal knight Caskin Camaron charged towards the royal hall where the King and the royal family were located, but also where the most fighting was taking place. 
*?Just like that time?!?* Caskin mumbled to himself as he recalled the battle for Isenhold so many years ago. Something like that could not happen again. However with the great Gold Rogers execution pirates all over the world were acting crazy. It was a possibility. As the green haired knight reached the hall he burst through the main doors into a flaring battlefield. That was not what shocked him the most. The fact that the royal guards were fighting each other was what shot the fear up his spine. It really was a coup after all? 
?Hooooh!?? A loud voice bellowed from over the fighting. Suddenly the guards came to a halt and slumped into heaps of unconsciousness.  The knight frowned with concern at the sight before him before his gaze tracked down the voice. A slim and arrogant looking man sat slumped in the Kings throne with the King and the royal family standing beside him. 
?Another toy to play with, hoooh?? The man joked. Caskin placed his right hand on the wrist of his left as he eyed the man dangerously.
*?Whatever magic you?re pulling over the men, you won?t be forgiven.? *

Like a flash a man appeared behind Caskin. With his battle trained reflexes he swiftly turned his body to block any oncoming attack with his left arm. The man behind him was slim with spiky hair but with spinning saws on his legs. One saw kick slammed right into his left arm; however it did not cut through. The man wore a grin however, as if such a feat did not falter him. Using his strength he pushed away the attack and leapt back across the hall to make some distance. The man on the throne leant forwards and burst out while grinning.
?Hooooh!? You?re ?Horse Lord Caskin?! I was wondering when you?d show up, Hohohoho!? The green haired knight did not reply with words but with action. His left arm suddenly shot up towards the sitting man as the palm of his hand opened a small hole, the spark of fire being formed from within. Before he could release his attack another man, a much larger and beast like man slammed the attack off course with a giant harpoon. The weapon was so large it could crush a sea kings skull. Though an even larger one was sitting across the hall, something a man should not be able to wield. After the beast like man knocked away attack he swung the harpoon once again to try and skewer the knight as well as crush him. The attack was stopped mid flow with a rough halt. The large man squinted at the much smaller man in front of him being able to stop such an attack.
?You bastard?? He growled. Caskin had his left arm stretched out with the hand on the tip of the harpoon, holding it in place. Sweat trickled down his skin from the strain, but he kept his composure.
*?It?ll take more than strength, fool.?* Just then two ropes fired from either side of the knight and coiled themselves around his body and neck. There was little time to react, before he knew it the large man was tackling him and holding him tightly, while the man with the saws on his legs appeared in front of him with the blade up against his neck. Their numbers had overwhelmed him too quickly. 
?Hoooh, I like him. I think I?ll keep this one. He is the strongest warrior on this island, after all. We can make use of this!? The vile man rose from the chair and strode towards the bound knight. His eyes glared with amusement and madness as he raised his fingers in front of Caskin?s eyes.
?Welcome to my ranks, Horse Lord.?_

*Present Day?*
A small marine ship made way towards a large medieval styled Island in the deep reaches of West Blue. There seemed to be a little activity on the shore line, the odd fisherman and movement on the dock from shipwrights and traders. While it was indeed a medieval styled nation it also held some mechanics and robotics, simply the soldiers wore armour and they served under a King and Queen rather than a major. They followed traditional stands rather than the new modern day style of life. The marine ship was now in view of the island with a pair of sailors chatting on the deck.
?So this is Isenhold eh?? A short and round man said as he rubbed his stubbly chin. His lankier counterpart nodded in reply.
?That it is. A troublesome place for sure. They ain?t fans of us marines, used to prefer pirates over us as well.? The shorter marine blinked in curiosity. He had not yet heard the history lesson.
?Used to?? The second took a moment to realise his friend was a little behind and filled in the gaps.
?Yeah, that?s right. About fifteen yeas ago, give or take, a pirate group known as the Monogols launched an invasion in an attempt to take the islands famous riches beneath the castle. The islanders battle fiercely but lost many of their own. Eventually the pirates were beaten back and left a broken army. Before then the islanders were friendlier to pirates, respecting their drive for adventure and power. After that war the islanders don?t take kindly to pirates, and still don?t take too kindly to marines. Though we still check up every so often to see people here are well, it is never violent.? The pair continued to chat away, unaware that something was approaching them. 

?SIR!? A voice bellowed from the crows nest. The current leader of the marine crew strolled out from his resting place to address the drama. 
?What the ?ell is it?? He grumbled. The sailor in the crows nest seemed to not truly believe it himself as he took several glances until finally giving in.
?A horse! A horse walking on the water! And a man on the saddle in armour, black armour!? The officer frowned as he took a look for himself. The sailor was not wrong. Across the water between them and the island a green bearded man, his face half hidden by a black helmet sat on a shiny horse. It was not walking on water however; it seemed to be gliding over the surface. He had heard of this, dials from legend. It had to be.
?The ?ell does he want? From Isenhold?? The black knight suddenly came to a halt a good twenty metres ahead of the ship. He said nothing, remaining completely silent an composed. The marines looked on in awe as they tried to figure out what was actually going on. Without any warning the knight pulled a blade from his left arm, as if it was concealed inside and released a powerful strike towards the ship. The blow cut through the hull and sparked the gunpowder inside.
?It?s an atta-? Before the officer could finish the ship exploded in a spectacular fireworks show. The mounted warrior turned on the waters surface and galloped back to the main land. Marines were no longer welcome here, under the new rule of Pirates.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 4, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> Umi crouched discretely on the towering brick wall, trying not to be seen. His group had reached the perimeter of the west wing communications tower. The brick wall was over 30 feet tall, making it an effective deterrent for enemies. How ironic that it was now being utilized by the very people it was meant to keep out. The wall meant that any ship seeking entrance would have to use a formal entryway, exposing them completely to whoever was manning the base at the time. For a stealth mission that was a definite impossibility. Luckily, Umi had found an alternative.
> 
> Umi?s weapons of choice-Two hand sized rings with foot long blades protruding from them that he called Fire Wheels- happened to have another use besides combat. Umi had included a mechanism in the fire wheels that allowed a small part of them to detach whenever they were thrown. By attaching a metal wire between the detached piece and the thrown piece a certain amount of control was afforded, the wielder being able to tug on the string to change the flight path of the fire wheel.  This presented an advantage in combat, but now it server another purpose, as a makeshift rope. Umi had managed to throw the Fire Wheel straight up before thrusting it into the top of the wall. It was sturdy enough that each team member could climb it easily, and in no time they had climbed the wall and landed undetected on the other side.
> 
> ...



*Mark Markson*

The talk with Lucio lead to Umi becoming the leader for their group. Something that Mark had nothing against. Umi seemed like the man for the job. Besides, leading a group, however small, was complicated. Mark, the simple man, does not like complicated things.

The mission was fast and straight forward though, and they quickly found themselves climbing a brick wall, where they had then proceeded to quickly make their way along the wall towards the communication room. The guards noticed them only a few yards away. Mark had already taken out his bow and notched an arrow into it several yards before they noticed. The first arrow hit a guard right between his eyes, the sound of his skull crushing subtle. He uttered one breath, then fell to the floor dead. He managed to shoot one more arrow before they got too close. It hit in his the guard's shoulder, making him drop his gun. His eyes spread open with horror as he shifted his glance towards Mark.

With two heavy punches, one to the sternum and one to the side of his head,  the guard fell to the ground, either dead or passed out.

Ryu and Umi had taken control of the other guards, and they proceeded into the communication room and send a message to their commander, Lucio.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2012)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4
> 
> Lt. Lucio Powell*​
> ?Lucio, We?ve done it, their Communications are shut down. Proceed to the next phase of the plan.?
> ...



*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4*

*Rayar Anguss*​
It had begun. Rayar was behind both Bigfoot and Lucio, he was not over the moon about running into a battle as fierce as this. After all, he did not wish to show his powers to anyone, let alone being a key fighter in this battle. None the less Lucio had read him like a book and figured out he was hiding something. It had only been a matter of time anyway. The white haired marine kept his hands in his pockets, seemingly completely unarmed, and followed his Lieutenant into the mission. The trio, now alerted to the mission being commenced, made their way towards a large iron gate that blocked their path. The dark skinned officer prepared to use his ability to get past it but before he could even finish his sentence Kenneth tore a massive hole in the centre of it allowing them a path through. Both marines were goggle eyed at the sight, their mouths hung open in surprise. Once Rayar regained his coolness he quirked a brow. That man truly was a beast of strength. 

Lucio was the first to charge through with his fist held eye, followed by the giant right behind him. Rayar let out a small sigh and slowly walked after the pair and through the hole. On the other side the trio formed a single line that faced a massive horde of four hundred confused Revolutionaries. Many many more than the Warrant Officer had actually considered being present. A puff of air, that formed a bubble cloud briefly phased through his lips as he let out a sigh. 
*?This is a bit much.?* He mumbled to his comrades. The Lieutenant roared out that everyone present was under arrest. This if course did not go down well. The revolutionaries had mixed feelings about such a statement. Some bellowed out in anger, others laughed uncontrollably and others did not seem even phased. In fact, apart from the original shock of the lack of communications and the hole being made, they did not seem all that intimidated by three marines. So it was easy to figure out they had no intention of being taken in easy. 

?Go to hell, Marines!? The first man yelled out as he drew his sword and charged forwards. Others quickly followed suit, bringing forth their various weapons and valiantly charging towards three men. The numbers seemed somewhat stacked against them. Rayar kept his post with his hands in his pockets and his rather cool expression on his face. 
*?I think you made them angry.?*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure
_Boom Boom_​
"Exterminate! Exterminate!"

Kent leapt over laser fire, his fists crackling with explosive energy, and slammed his knee into one of the MITES. Its chanting cut off with a sudden, high pitched squeal, and Kent pivoted, pointing one open palm at another MITES that was preparing to fire.

"Hanabi Hanabi no Cannonball!" The brightly colored sphere hit the MITES and detonated, throwing orange sparks every which way. Kent laughed with a fierce joy, flipping backwards and kicking off the head of a MITES who had gotten dangerously close. 

More MITES swarmed him, but he simply tore through them with punches, kicks, and a healthy dose of fireworks, reducing the complicated machinery to nothing more than scorched slab in a matter of minutes. 

Standing in a pile of wreckage, happy as he had been in a long time, Kent stopped for a moment to have a cigarette.

And that's when he felt the shakes.

The entire world seemed to shudder for a moment, causing Kent to stumble and drop his cigarette. "Well...that can't be good."

*"ATTENTION PEOPLE OF ADVENTURE ISLAND!"*

Kent looked up to the sky, where the voice was coming from. For a moment he couldn't believe it - and then he realized what he was seeing, and his smile threatened to tear his face apart. 

An enormous robot floats in the sky, his weight supported by dozens of thrusters placed on his body. 

_
The newest addition to the Terrible Tinkerer's Family
HERBERT (Humongous Evil Robot Built Especially Rabid (and) Terrible)
_

The voice comes from the robot, an amplified by undoubtedly human voice. 

*"MY NAME IS THE TURRIOUS TERRENCE TYLER. I CREATED THIS ISLAND."*

"Ooh! Plot twist!" Kent said, retrieving his cigarette and lighting it.

*"I WAS THE CREATIVE GENIUS BEHIND THE COASTERS YOU NOW RIDE...I WAS THE MAN THAT BUILT ADVENTURE ISLAND AS IT IS TODAY. BUT MANY, MANY YEARS AGO, ALL THAT I HAD EARNED WAS TAKEN FROM ME! I WAS DISOWNED! ABANDONED! LEFT NOTHING! BUT FINALLY I HAVE RETURNED...AND I INTEND TO EITHER RETRIEVE WHAT WAS UNFAIRLY TAKEN...OR BURN IT TO THE GROUND."*

Kent nodded slowly to himself. 

*"MY MITES ARE SWARMING THE ISLAND AS WE SPEAK! MY CHILDREN ARE CRUSHING THE LAST POCKETS OF RESISTANCE! TELL ME, WHO OF YOU CAN STOP ME? WHO AMONG YOU CAN POSSIBLE RESIST THE POWER OF THE TERRIBLE TINKERER?"*

"Well hell," Kent said, rearranging his jacket, "If that isn't just a stunning introduction, I don't what is." he brought his hands together, gathering a bright red firecracker between them, and let fly. 

*"HANABI HANABI NO MASS CANNONBALL!"*

*Deep Beneath the Ground, the Lair of HAL*​
HAL was suddenly aware of somebody entering his home.

This was an oddity. Nobody ever entered his home. Sometimes the Tinkerer would visit, yes, but that was just for hardware updates, and besides he was in the middle of his plan right now and certainly didn't have time to visit.

Who is there?" HAL asked into the darkness. "If you do not answer me, I will be forced to murder you. And murder so does put a damper on my creative spirit. I will not be able to write for weeks after today."

*The Unnamed Crew*​
"This ship..." Rufio said to nobody in particular, massaging his aching gut, "blows. You...can't...pick up chicks...in a tank ship like this. I vote...for a better ship...why do we have to steal...the crappy ship."

He struggled to his feet, using his Nodaichi to support most of his weight. It had been a while since he had run anywhere like that (and he had just run for  his life maybe twenty minutes ago) and was in no shape for that kind of exercise.  

It was then however, in the middle of his complaining, that he spied the girl. Dark hair, dark skin, nice cleavage..._excellent._

"Hey, don't worry now," he said, siddling up next to the girl and putting an arm around her shoulder. "We aren't gonna let those nasty marines getcha. Why, Captain over there's gonna summon up a huge typhoon and just blow us out to the Grand Line! Isn't that right, Captain?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2012)

Thomas, Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-


> Before Thomas stood a four-armed giant of a woman, eyes black as coal.
> 
> "....Thomas Brinstin, I will break you." Her voice was warped and deep as bottomless pits. "First..."
> 
> ...





> *Lady "All-Fists" Aveehs**
> Minister of body building and weight training
> Hold's the second highest honor*​



"Uhhh... It's nice to meet a fan?" Thomas coughed and took the feather and leaf, signing his name to it and handing it back to the large, four armed woman. "Ah, I will treasure this!" Aveeh's comments, hugging the leaf before putting it between her cleavage and readying her fists. "Now! We fight!" She growls, throwing up all four arms. "This was ill thought out." Thomas sighed, feeling the pain surging through his right arm, he still had the transferred hardness of the stone in both arms, but his main hand wanted to give up. 

"Look, I' don't want to fight you, I mean, why would i want to even think about harming such a beautiful woman like yourself?" Thomas smiled at the large woman and put on his best flirting face. "Honestly, I can see how powerful you are, I don't think i'd have a chance." Thomas chuckles. "But... You are the champion of north blue! I read in the newspaper!" She holds up a paper with the picture of Thomas beating the large tub of lard from a few days ago.

"Hahaha, Well yeah, i think you're a thousand times stronger than that guy!" Aveeh's eyes lit up with a strange sense of honor and embarrassment at Thomas's words. "You... You think so?" She asks, clenching all four hands together. "Of course! You could probably take the title of best in north blue easily." 

As Thomas tried his best to calm the amazon of a woman, there was a strange noise in the woods. "Eh? What's that?" Aveeh turns her head to see a large fist make contact with her face, sending her flying backwards. "I ALMOST DIE AND YOU TWO ARE JUST STANDING AROUND FLIRTING WITH VERY ATTRACTIVE WOMAN!? THIS IS NOT HOW I PLANNED MY DEATH!" Akuma shouts. 

"You idiot! You're wounds are too severe for you to be attacking randomly like that!!!" A.M. Screams, but all anyone else in the woods hears is "OOH OOH OOH! AH AH AHA AH!!!"  "SHUT UP MONKEY!" Akuma shouts, blood pouring out of most parts of his body, his shirtless chest soaked in enough blood to make everyone think he was wearing a red shirt. 

"SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT... oh look.... candy...." THUD!!!! Akuma Falls to the ground unconscious from his blood-loss, going into a delusional state before doing so. "That was... random..." Thomas blinked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 5, 2012)

*[Rumble on Little Feet Island]​*​
[Alvin?s Elite Body Guards Vs D?Compose]​
A sly grin fell about Pofu?s features as D? turned his attention to No-guri;  ?Krif; come you too will make a good specimen.?  D? grins the large white ax moving toward the anglerfish-man as he stood in the gaping hole above the two. ?HA, you are slipping old man! Fishman Karate, style triple fin!? Popu shouts while closing in on the distracted D?. The first blow is a quick open handed thrust that aimed to disarm the much larger D?Compose. With a thwack the large weapon is slammed hard and removed from D? grasp.  ?Lot..? D? growls, his head snapping toward the still attacking Pofu as the second blow of the triple fin attack is launched. A large balled pink fist slams into D?s face as he turns, a terrible snap is heard as his head rocks back, his long neck trailing like smoke  following his skull. ?Triple Fin style final blow, Double Pump Fist!? Pofu roars as he pushes both his fist with force into D? sternum, forcing the larger monster back a step or two. ?Ha! I know you?re finished now, the easiest money I?ve ever made!? the pompous pufferfish man states as he begins to laugh, ?Just fall, I heard your neck snap. Hehehehehe.? He cackles with delight. 

But D? only cackles back as his head twist back around on that long serpentine neck.  ?Mey, fool. ? D? states with a grin as he pulls his eyes to meet the shocked pufferfish?s.  ?You hit like a human, here, allow me to show you how it is properly done.? D? states while spinning into a duck, his large frame rolling like a wheel as he brings his large tail around. ?Wait?! What?!? Pofu can only mange as he feels the weight of D?s tail slam into his body. Like a pink bullet he fires into Alvin?s manor collapsing an entire wing of the building. ?Did you forget about me?!? No-guri shouts with glee as he popped up next to D? with great speed. Two karate chops later the anglerfish-man bounds back and lashes out with razor claws that catches D? about the chest.  ?Nah, stand still you little bug.? D? growls angrily as he missed two clubbing blows of his own. ?Hehahahahaha, what?s the matter big boy, too fast for you? Well allow me to show you a secret technique afforded to my type of Fishman!? the devilish warrior grins as he bounds off his nimble feet avoiding three more blows from D?.  ?Anglerfish secrete technique Sun Flash!? No-guri shouts jumping right at D?s face. The ?lure? that hung from his head illuminates with a bright flash that seemed to envelope the entire yard. 

?Now DIE, TWO TON BITE!? the wide mouth monster roars as he leaps at the seemingly stunned D?. As the blinding light fades a sickening crunch can be head as No-guri sinks his teeth into D? neck. ?BLAH!? the smaller fishman shouts almost immediately releasing his bite on the larger D?. A black slimy blood oozing down his bared fangs.  ?Ful, so is the taste as you expected?? D? asks sinisterly as his large hand wrapped around No-guri?s ?lure?. ?Impossible, you should still be blinded!? the No-guri yells as he feels his body lift off the ground.  ?Motmah, you cannot slip away so easily now.? D? growls with delight as he balled the other ham-hock he called a fist up. ?Water Cannon!? Pofu shouts catching D?s attention before he could deliver the devastating blow to no-guri. D?s eyes cut to the pink gumball that is now swollen to twice his normal size, a moment later a powerful stream of water is fired in the two?s direction slamming into D?s chest a second later. As the stream subsides a gaping hole can be seen in the opening of D?s armor. ?Direct hit, now feel your life slip away.? Pofu states as he now expects D? to fall.  ?Dir, how do you kill which no longer draws breath?? D? simply asks as he tosses the struggling No-guri to the side with force.  ?Now, allow me to show you what a real water canon looks like.? D? states as the hole in his chest starts to slowly close. ?Demon!? Pofu states now too afraid to move as D? opens his mouth. ?Wha?what?? the pufferman stutters as he sees a glint of silver, seconds later a vortex of water is swirling around D?s mouth  ?Water Bullet.? D? mumbles as a rapid fire bullet is fired. 

*[It?s Xtreme Clobbering Time!]*​
[Marine Base J4, Kenneth Forescythe]​
Kenneth grinned, * ?Mad ye say lad, thit b ah good thin? I wanna break sum heads anywhay.?** Kenneth states with a grin as the Revolutionaries started to pull all sort of weapons out of their sheaths and off their persons.  ?Aw ain?t thit cute, ye ?ave all those wee toys.? Kenneth states with a grin, popping his knuckles he steps out of the line they had formed and with a crack popped his knuckles.  ?Nao, nao lads and lasses ye dennea ?ave tae git up oan count o? us.? Kenneth states as he walks forward. ?What are you supposed to be? A ballad dancer, you look ridiculous in that get up.? One of them shouts twirling a cutlass over his head.  ?Oh, do I nao?? Kenneth grumbles, he never wanted to wear this stupid ninja outfit anyway, if Lucio wasn?t some sort of ghost man, he?d still be in his uniform. An anger scowl crosses his features as he cut a glance back toward Lucio, then pulling both arms forward he flexes all his upper body muscles at once completely ripping the suit like tinfoil as he brings his knuckles together. 

 ?Why dennea our humble hosts ?ave ah seat?? Kenneth asks pulling both arms apart again, his muscles ripple harshly when he locked his shoulder blades back,  ?Double Impact Point! Impact Wave!? Kenneth roars at the top of his heathen lungs. A light blue energy seemed to wash over his Kenneth falls to his knees and then proceeds to pull both arms down in a double ax handle. The ground rumbles lightly at first, and then a crater begins to form slowly at first under Kenneth?s clutched fist, as it opens up a blue wave pours from Kenneth and rushes toward the Revolutionaries, the unsuspected small army is rocked as they are almost taken off their feet.  ?Awright lads, let?s take ?em!? Kenneth barks exploding from his kneeled position as several of their enemies fall to their asses. 

*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 5, 2012)

*[On the Lamb Across the North Blue]*​
[Tobias Kain; Being Hunted by the Law]​
“Hurry, after him! He can’t have gotten too far!” the Lt. Jr. Grade yells at the top of his lungs as he and his troop bursts up from the tavern’s bowls. The marines, that were up to that point chatting amongst themselves, snap to attention. “Yes sir!” the yell as they storm out the door. Pocket Den Dens light up across the small town. * “I told you Tobias, I told you this was going to happen you damned..”[/color],  “Stop patronizing the boy, he’s got too many things racing across his mind as it is.” Raven interjects cutting Jackal off before he could finish verbally bashing Tobias. Tobias sighs as he cuts across another alley and steps into a small open area. Not paying attention he slams into a large marine, stumbles back and lands on his hind quarters.  “Hey, watch where..” Tobias states but quickly pauses as he sees what he ran into. “Tobias Kain, you’re under arrest under the authority of the World Government. What say you?” the large man growls as he pulled his officer’s weapon.  “Great another Lt.Jr. Class.”   Tobias things as he backs away, inching up to a wall.  “What do I say?” is asked in return.

“Do you think I’m as foolish as Jeffries?” the large man growls angrily as the saber in his grip gleamed in the light. Tobias places his hands on the wall as he tries to back away even more,  “Foolish, no…. no Sir.” Tobias replies nervously, but a grin crossed his lips as something seemed to click,  “You seem a bit dull though, Trace, Trace Eruption!” Tobias yells the rain gutters twisting and turning to large tube ropes that ensnare the large man’s arms. “What in the bloody hell is this?” he growls as Tobias ducks through his legs.  “And those ‘charges’ are all trumped up, hell half of them aren’t even used anymore!” Tobias yells loudly as he vanishes down another alleyway, his boots grinding on the cobblestone ground. But to Tobias’ dismay he runs into a small four man squad, all with muskets aimed directly at him.  “Now, now boys. You wouldn’t shoot a petty crook now would you?” Tobias asks as he backs away. “Idiots, don’t underestimate him, he is a user!” the caught Lt. Jr. Grade yells at the top of his lungs. This is but the distraction that Tobias needs.  “Oda, guide my hand, don’t allow me to kill one of these Marines.” Tobias mumbles as he pulls his hands across his chest.

 “ Chaos Style, Butterfly Lunge!” Tobias lowly mumbles as he burst forward with some speed, two phantom burst of energy appears in his hands as he rushes into the thick of the small cell.  “Chaos Style, Butterfly Cyclone!” Tobias yells as he throws himself into a spin. A moment later he lands, a light grey and yellow smoke pouring off his hands. Briefly looking back he darts off before his pursuers could move. “What was that?” one asks, “I dunno? Did he do something?” another asks. “The Lt. Jr. said he was a user, thing he did something..” the Marine can’t finish his sentence as the pain wells, silver streaks cut across their bodies as a fine mist paints the air. With a low gurgle they all collapse. 

~Ten Minutes Later~

“Are they dead?” the angry Lt. Jr. asks while rubbing his wrists. “No sir, they are all still alive, a little worse for wear. But still alive.” Another Marine replies as he checks the downed Marines. “Shit, he’s slipperier then I thought.” The large man growls while slamming his fist on a wall. “Jefferies, get your sorry ass over here now!” the man growls angrily at his subordinate. The man whimpers as he steps forward. “Now tell me again how he got away from you….”*


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates!! North Blue*

*Diamond Jack *

"I WAS THE CREATIVE GENIUS BEHIND THE COASTERS YOU NOW RIDE...I WAS THE MAN THAT BUILT ADVENTURE ISLAND AS IT IS TODAY. BUT MANY, MANY YEARS AGO, ALL THAT I HAD EARNED WAS TAKEN FROM ME! I WAS DISOWNED! ABANDONED! LEFT NOTHING! BUT FINALLY I HAVE RETURNED...AND I INTEND TO EITHER RETRIEVE WHAT WAS UNFAIRLY TAKEN...OR BURN IT TO THE GROUND."


"MY MITES ARE SWARMING THE ISLAND AS WE SPEAK! MY CHILDREN ARE CRUSHING THE LAST POCKETS OF RESISTANCE! TELL ME, WHO OF YOU CAN STOP ME? WHO AMONG YOU CAN POSSIBLE RESIST THE POWER OF THE TERRIBLE TINKERER?"

"ARR he be usin words that make me brain hurt! What the hell be a tinkerer? Is that when ye go take a piss? Is he angry cos he cannae piss? Aye that'd make any man angry, once knew a fella who had to carry a bag everywhere he went....haha, we'd make him drink loads of different things to see what'd come out!" Diamond Jack ranted to no-one in particular as he fought, "I need a parrot!" he realised

Jack had by now figured out that there wasn’t anyone driving the little MITES but it still perplexed him a great deal. His sword cut down a few, his pistol shot through others and his leg which had a blade attached to the end of it took down the rest. 

He found a few exploded when they were hit in a certain place. To the informed it would be the fuel cell rupturing and the sparks from other cut wires reacting with the volatile chemical; to Jack it was because he poked them up the jacksie as the sweet spot was located where the MITES ass would be. Jack was a little worse for wear upon the first few times of the discovery, the explosion large enough to send him backwards and slam into various objects around the park. He had a few bits of shrapnel stuck in his arm and he back was sore as hell but nothings that wasn’t usual on a drunken night out. Though the robot numbers were dwindling, more came waddling like penguins and firing their lasers.

“Ach, this be getting me nowhere!” He looked around where he was and noted several key areas. His smile revealed a diamond tooth as well as some gold and one normal one.

He ran past all the wee buggers causing them to turn around and form a nice group as the congregated on his position. Jack was under the “Wettest and Wildest Log Ride of the North” He dashed forward grabbing a MITE and kicking it up the arse with his bladed wooden leg. The little robot slammed into a metal support beam and exploded. There was a loud creaking noise and Jack kicked another robot just for good measure sending the metal support crashing down. The long slide of rushing water dropped at an angle and washed away the congregated MITES, with Jack laughing and doing the Pirate dance of “Take that ye wee bastards!”

“Interesting tactics.” A monotone voice said from above as a larger robot came hovering down, “to calculate the angles and the force needed to send the slide at just the right degree to wash away the MITES takes considerable talent. Of course there is the possibility that it was just dumb luck, considering that you are a fleshy being and prone to error, I would venture that it was the latter”

“Haha! I didn’t understand a word ye said, what’s all this talk about angles and degrees? All I understand is that ye be a mite bigger than the wee ones I just faced which means ye probably have bigger red what-chyama-call-its…”

“Lasers”

“Aye! They be the things, Laysars. I ain’t gonna try and talk to ye, I know that I was on me coaster and ye bastards spoiled it and made me take a face full of vomit! As far as I’m concerned ye be scum.” With that Jack unattached his wooden leg and flipped out his other leg. This was a metal one with an obvious machine gun at the end of it.

The robot looked at the leg and his eyes glowed “Weapon confirmed. Machine gun capable of 400 rounds per minute. Likelihood of jamming 65%. I am DAVID Designed Android for Very Independent Destruction, chances of you winning this encounter are close to 0%. I dislike waste, please kill yourself now to avoid unneccasy expenditure of energy.”

“Hahaahaa, I be Diamond Dallas Jack and I say there be a 110% chance of me kickin yer arse!”

“110% is imposs..” before David could finish the sentence Jack was already on him and swiping away. David flew up using his boosters on his feet and avoided the barrage. A plethora of laser guns came out of his shoulders and hands.

“Oh fuck me sideways!” Jack  dived out of the way continuously rolling and took shelter in the Haunted House.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2012)

*Stinger Pirates*

"Pirate?" Takeo had never considered taking up the life of a pirate, in fact he was originally created to assist in the elimination of pirates. However this man did make a very compelling argument.

"I'll join you," he says, stepping towards Drax, but he quickly darts forward, a blade of blood rising from his forearm and stopping just an inch away from Drax's throat, "But if your quest fails to provide me with the battles that I wish than you'll be the one to pay..." he retracts his blood blade back into his arm and looks over to the horizon.

The two head towards the docks, when they find themselves face to face with a group of armed government agents, all wearing pitch black suits, "Takeo Stryker, you will return to our facilities or die where you stand."

Takeo grits his teeth, "I'm not going to let you weaklings delay me any longer..." he waves his arms, blood splattering at the feet of the confused agents. The leader's eyes grow wide, "MOVE NOW!"

But it is too late, *"Blood Skewer!" * the blood bubbles for a moment before shooting upward in a row of massive spikes that impale a large chunk of the group, "Now...*Move*!" he says as he forms his blade.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2012)

Thomas, Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Did he just knock out my opponent in one hit?" He blinks, turning his head to see the four armed woman unconscious on the ground. "The... The hell is this guy made of?" Thomas wonders, looking down at the unconscious Akuma. "OI! EVERYONE! STOP FIGHTING DAMN IT!" Thomas slowly started to realize the severity of Akuma's wounds as the captain lay bleeding. "Shit, shit shit, this is bad... he's got scorch marks and cuts, is that..." Thomas noted a large piece of metal sticking out of Akuma's shoulder.

"YOU IDIOTS!!! YOU ARE GOING TO LET THIS MAN DIE!" Thomas stood up, his eyes filled with anger. "You think that just because your men are shy that you have the right to abandon them? Your father's never said i love you, your husbands never said how much you meant to them! That's because in their eyes you are all too beautiful for them to be able to approach! But in your eyes they are idiots! WELL YOU KNOW WHAT! THIS ISLAND IS FILLED WITH IDIOTS AND YOU ARE ALL MEANT FOR EACH OTHER!!!" 

Thomas crouched down and picked Akuma's bloody body off the ground. "This idiot forced me into being a pirate, I could have just left him stranded on this island and taken his boat back to my island, But i didn't, out of honor, honor for the vow i swore that i would join his crew. You all swore a vow to your husbands as well! A vow that you would be with them till death! And unlike all of you, I HONOR MY VOW! My word is my bond!"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2012)

*The Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The woman leaned on the railing, the cigarette all but forgotten as the motley group rushed onto the dock.  Adora knew he ears were deceiving her when they began to talk about a ship, her new ship to be exact.  The smoldering remains of the smoke slipped from between her fingers and tumbled into the dark water below her as she straightened to intercept them.  

The moment she took to regain her senses proved to be a bit too long as they swarmed the deck.  ?Hey...?  She spoke out but she went unheard, or at least that is what it seemed to be.  A woman charged across the ship and began to fire at the marines that were apparently chasing them while the others set sails and untied ropes.  For the moment Adora remained quiet, letting the young woman have her way though having the marines rushing up did not bode well.

?I really don't want trouble.?  She began but shook her head, it was too late and anything that happened from that point on she was embroiled in.  Overall, It worked for Adora, she wanted out of there before Captain Oregano changed his mind and came rushing back to reclaim his livelihood.  One thing Adora did learn from her mother was knowing when to fight and when to sit back and go with the situation.  

Right now Adora felt as if she should go with the flow.  ?Yeah if you are talking about the guy taking a break on the deck you are going to have a bit of issue with that one.?  She points toward the guy gasping for breath on the hard dark wood.  

Unfortunately to make matters worse or just plain confusing one of the group, while under fire, strutted up to Adora and slung an arm around her shoulders and started to speak to her as if she was one of those flaky women her mother was.  

Slowly Adora's eyebrow raised while a quiet metallic rasping could be heard.  ?You may be borrowing my ship but I'm not on the menu.?  she said, letting the tip of one of her large knives poke him in the side as she stepped away.  ?And, unless you want to end up being the follow up show you better get him to doing whatever she...? Adora pointed toward the woman firing off the side of the ship.  ?Expects him to do.? 




*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

Just as the little robots were closing in on her location the doors behind her slipped open with a slight swooshing sound.  Bridget's weight that had been pushing up against them, caused her to fall backward inside and before she knew it the doors were closed and she felt her stomach drop as the contraption began to move.

It wasn't long before it seemed to stop moving.  A soft ding issued around her and the doors slid open but it didn't help her as wherever she had arrived was just as black as the interior of the box.  Blindly she reached forward, her hands waving around her.  It was the voice that caused Bridget to freeze.  It sounded both mechanical and yet the talk of creativeness made her wonder if it was coming from a human mouth.  

After a few seconds of thought Bridget realized what exactly had been said.  ?M-m-m-m-m-murd-d-der m-m-me??  She squeaked out.  ?P-p-p-please I d-d-d-don't think that is n-n-n-necessary...?  she  didn't move, but let her eyes seek out where she thought the voice was coming from.  ?I-I-I-I'm B-b-bridget.  I-I-I d-don't mean any harm...?  Bridget could almost hear her breathing and her heart thumped widely in her chest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*


Nicodemus said:


> An enormous robot floats in the sky, his weight supported by dozens of thrusters placed on his body.
> 
> _
> The newest addition to the Terrible Tinkerer's Family
> ...



Ral sent a few more MITES flying while listening to words coming from the enormous robot in the sky,  nodding as if he were giving him reason for his actions, he heard the words children" Hmm....so he is a robot as well? that voice sounded like a human, the technology is becoming incredible day by day "he said taking his chin though whatever was crossing his mind was interrupted by the robo-woman walking towards him.

" Don?t give him much credit, he is a fool and isn?t as evil as it seems like " Cassie spoke crushing the image that her "father" built moments ago" Oh, so he is just butt-hurt? " asked, the blue machine just nodded" Lame.... "a expression of boredom appeared in his face again as he kicked the head of one of the MITES that was on the ground. *" CASSIE!! YOU REALLY HATE ME DON?T YOU? DONT YOU?! WHY DO YOU HAVE TO EMBARRASS ME IN FRONT OF THE OUTSIDERS?! WHY?! " *the voice said from the sky as a big sweat drop appeared on Ral?s head. The dude was an idiot.

" Oh yeah, now that we are all on it....Are you a dude or a woman, Carl? "Ral questioned though a fist to his face sent him against an ice cream stall." It?s Cassie air-head, Cassie!! And it?s obvious that I am a beautiful woman, idiot!! " she scolded as ral slowly started to comeback " An Okama then? you have the spirit of a woman and the strength of a man "he said " It means that I can burn your metallic ass without remorse, right? "he said displaying a big smile and charging at a great speed landing a Blazing Strike, sending Cassie against the bumper cars.  

" Why....this kid "she said  before laughing a little " Okay I will play with you a little, but then don?t cry because you are going to face the invincible Cassie!" she let out before laughing once again this time trying to sound evil." Are you and idiot? yes, an idiot, an idiot Okama " looking at her as if she were insane or something" Bastard, I?m telling you I?m a woman!!! "Cassie "revealed" making a tantrum" Yeah whatever, the thing is there is nothing invincible in this world, not even the strongest man of the world is invincible forever, for example I will go and beat him and then become the strongest, then many dude will come and try to beat me but I will still win until a really really strong guy comes and kicks my ass, that?s the cycle of life "he spoke making an expression that says how obvious what he said was.

" Shut up!! I?m thestrongestthestrongestthestrongest!!! no one can defeat me!! " Cassie yelled stomping the ground like a kid " And i?m telling you you are not!!! Dammit I?ll kick your ass so you understand!! "


----------



## Furious George (Jan 6, 2012)

*"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS!?", Bubi Island*

Judy peered in the cold and dark eyes of Queen Malwe, her vision blurry from blood-loss, blonde hair ruffled and torn out its pig-tails, severe burn marks tattooing her body. She panted heavily.

The Queen, not too far off from the blonde, panted heavily. Her right arm hang useless at her after Judy performed a devastating submission hold on it. Her mouth was leaking and her afro was raw and thorny as tumble weed. Her spear dripped magma like a single viper fang.

"You... ready... to talk?" She asked with a strain. 

"You... you will DIE HERE!" And the Queen's assault began anew. 

Judy grabbed hold of the spear just long enough to divert it (she learned the hard way that magma heat can indeed be felt through it, the owner apparently haven gotten used to it) to her right, aiming a clotheline at the Queen's head. The Queen quickly drove her forehead into the forearm purposefully, causing a rush of pain to her own head but a bit more to Judy's arm. 

Dropping the spear, the two were wrestling on the ground, punching biting grabbing hair when a man suddenly began shouting.

. "OI! EVERYONE! STOP FIGHTING DAMN IT!" Thomas slowly started to realize the severity of Akuma's wounds as the captain lay bleeding. "Shit, shit shit, this is bad... he's got scorch marks and cuts, is that..." Thomas noted a large piece of metal sticking out of Akuma's shoulder.

"YOU IDIOTS!!! YOU ARE GOING TO LET THIS MAN DIE!" Thomas stood up, his eyes filled with anger. "You think that just because your men are shy that you have the right to abandon them? Your father's never said i love you, your husbands never said how much you meant to them! That's because in their eyes you are all too beautiful for them to be able to approach! But in your eyes they are idiots! WELL YOU KNOW WHAT! THIS ISLAND IS FILLED WITH IDIOTS AND YOU ARE ALL MEANT FOR EACH OTHER!!!" 

The women, who were all either bowing or supporting their 3 champions, began to look at the Boxer holding a man bloody beyond compare.

"Thomas..." Judy managed from burdened lips. 

Queen Malwe, now on top of the blonde, stopped and listened.

Princess Shalle Verry, who was busy contending with a stumbling Kaizer, blinded from her powder, seemed shocked and attacked at the words. 

Then her eyes grew hard as stone.

Thomas crouched down and picked Akuma's bloody body off the ground. "This idiot forced me into being a pirate, I could have just left him stranded on this island and taken his boat back to my island, But i didn't, out of honor, honor for the vow i swore that i would join his crew. You all swore a vow to your husbands as well! A vow that you would be with them till death! And unlike all of you, I HONOR MY VOW! My word is my bond!" 

Quite before "bond" could leave his mouth, Thomas's back exploded with blood. 

Judy's eyes went wide. 

Thomas stumbled a bit but did not fall. WOULD not fall. Another strike hit him with all the speed and power of cruel lightning and more blood exploded. He dropped Akuma and fell himself.... behind him was Shalle Verry, claws dripping and drunk on violence, body painted red from her assault.

Her eyes spoke of madness. "Silly boy talking big! Let no MAN console us on our own affairs!" 

The other female warriors were shocked and confused. Following orders was and fighting openly was one thing. This man was picked off from the back while he was helpless... 

"It is well that not all of my children have forgotten their loyalties!" Queen Malwe called out, still on top of Judy who made no struggle after she saw Thomas and Akuma. "What are you waiting for?!?! Restrain the fair-colored fools while they are down! I want them to watch their Healing Wench fall in battle!"

Immediately the other female natives remembered their place and flung themselves on top of Thomas so he couldn't recover. They restrained Kaizer while he was blinded as well.

"Your folk are defeated! What do you say now, Healing We-OOOH!" 

And Malwe was suddenly flipped on her back with a strength Judy should not have been able to summon. She was taken quite off guard and should have been defeated right then and there (she deemed) but when she looked up... The Blonde was walking away from her? 

"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!?"

What was she doing? They were in the middle of a fight! 

"YOU DARE SHOW YOUR BACK TO ME, USURPER! FACE ME!!"

She jumped up on the blonde but Judy easily knocked her off and walked toward Akuma as though nothing impeded her. 


"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!? I NEED KAPPA HERBS!!"
"FACE ME!"
"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!?"

Malwe got up and kicked Judy square in the back. She stumbled but walked on. 

"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!? KAPPA HERBS!"

She called on as though she was not speaking to enemies. All of the natives looked at her with complete shock. 

_"He'll die soon he'll die soon. He has Jungle Fever, no doubt gotta stop it from getting to the heart so much blood loss he needs herbs he'll die soon..."_ Her thoughts were frantic as she stumbled toward the fallen and unconscious Akuma leaking and groaning and turning green as though all the horrors of the world hit him at once.

Malwe punched Judy in the back of the head. The impact mad her fall to her knees right on top of Akuma. When others thought she was trying to push off of Akuma she was actually just beginning to massage his chest. 

"WHAT KIND OF FOOL HAS MY HUSBAND SENT!??!"

She laughed weakly and maniacally, an overcompensating laugh that gave off no joy or victory.

_"He'll die soon he'll die soon. He needs herbs have to keep it from reaching his chest."_

"ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!?"

Akuma's veins were all green and the green death all seeemed to be headed straight for his chest. Judy's massage technique would keep it at bay for a few minutes but it was NOT enough. It was all she could do. She had no time to find the herbs herself. 

"KAPPA HERBS! ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!?"

_-An X-ray shot of a spear entering into Judy's side, heat from the magma wood scorching the bones-_

Judy's hands fell limp to her side. 

"NO!" Though he was bleeding deeply himself he still managed to throw several natives off of him in his wrath before they restrained him again.

"No one turns their back on Queen Malwe..." The Queen whispered to the blonde as her mouth hung open.

"Wait... no..." Her eyes went wide.

"ANYONE GOT ANY HERbbb-" Blood leaped from her mouth in a harsh coughing fit.

"KAPPA HERBS! ANYONE GOT ANY HERBS?!? WE NEED HERBS!"

Her hands began to massage the virus away from the heart once more. 

Tears were in the eyes of some of the Natives.

"What... are you?"

Still massaging, Judy slowly craned her bruised head to the Queen of Bubi Island.

"I'LL FINISH YA'LL OFF LATER! FER' NOW I NEED KAPPA HERBS!* IF YA'LL AIN'T HELPIN' THEN GIT' OUTTA THE WAY!!*"

Tears were streaming down Judy face as well as blood. Some of the tears fell on Akuma's quickly-fading body as she turned around and continued working. 

Queen Malwe pulled her spear out of Judy and fell to her knees. "I don't understand..."

"Of course you don't..." Thomas spat back, head down and still restrained. "This is what I was saying before! That woman made a promise to heal that man! She would rather die than break it! SHE DOESN'T RUN AWAY FROM HER PROMISES!!!"

Something broke in the Queen at those words. Silently she waved toward her servants and they ran to fetch some Kappa herb which was fairly common in those parts. The warriors let Kaizer and Thomas go. Kaizer went to tend the three who were all very injured now.

Then the Proud Queen of Bubi Island put her hands in her face and began to sob. 

"Don't cry, my Queen! It is beneath you!" Shalle Verry shouted, though she was also on her knees and banging her hands against the floor, hollering in tears without shame. "We couldn't even kill them for you before they broke your heart! We're so useless!"

The herbs were brought to Judy. The Bubi Islands warriors were utterly defeated.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2012)

The Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Bwahahahaha! Finally! He's dead!" A very short man comes stepping out of the forest, his body covered in cuts and burns, his mustache half missing, his armor melted and broken. "THERE IS NO ESCAPE FROM THE DREAD PIRATE NEEDLE NOGGIN! ALL WHO OPPOSE ME DIE A PAINFUL DEATH! BWAHAHAHHAHAA!" The small pirate chuckles at Akuma's soon to be death. 

"You! Woman! Give up on him and heal me instead! For all of you are now part of my crew! as your ship is now part of my fleet!" The short man laughed more, but suddenly, something struck him. "I... I can't move..." The short man looked around, stuck with his head flung back and his arms out wide. "Ooh." The acupuncture monkey stood proudly beside Needle Noggin, holding a needle in his hand. "Oooh, ooh ah hah ha." 

"Damn that monkey... He's back..." Thomas groaned, laying on the ground and letting out a sigh. "I don't have the strength to beat him up this time... And Akum- huh?" Everyone watched as the fair skinned healer applied the herbs to Akuma, the green veins in his body slowly receding, but not disappearing. 

"Oi big fella, don't be movin so quick there! I havn' even finished full treatment!" Judy couldn't stop him however, Akuma forced himself off the ground, green veins could be seen covering his entire body, the only spot free of them, his chest. "I can't allow this any longer." Akuma comments, slowly standing up. "You are too much of a threat to these people's freedoms." 

Akuma turned away from the crew and the woman and walked toward's the paralyzed Needle Noggin. "You're not dead yet!? You bastard monkey! remove this needle so i might kill this bas-" Before needle noggin could finish his sentence, a very pissed off Akuma grabbed his throat. "You, are a menace to the world of freedom." Needle Noggin was the first and only one to see Akuma's eyes from the moment he stood up... The first to peer into the eyes of a man who fought only for freedom....

What Needle Noggin saw was pure hatred in Akuma's almost glowing green eyes. "Th... The eyes of a demon!!! HE'S THE DEVIL!!! HE HAS THE EYES OF THE-" Before Needle Noggin could finish, Akuma reered back and threw the short man into the woods, sending him flying until he found himself pierced into a tree. "RELEASE ME YOU BASTARDS!! RELEASE YOUR CAPTAIN!!!" Needle Noggin shouts as his crew slowly arrive to save him.

"Sir, Your... Sir!!!" They shout, pointing at Needle Noggin's head. "What!? What is it!?" Needle noggins eyes move upward towards the tree as lava pours out of the hole his needle made. "BWAAH!!! MY HELMET!!! YOU MELTED MY HELMET!!!" The crew free their captain and watch as the three and a half foot needle melts into nothingness. 

"AKUMA RODGERS!! HEAR ME NOW!!! FROM THIS DAY FORWARD, YOU ARE MY ENEMY! I WILL KILL YOU THE VERY NEXT TIME WE MEET! I SWEAR TO IT!!!!!!" 

"I will slaughter you before you can attempt." Akuma comments, The green veins on his body slowly reverting back to their normal color, a strange green substance coming out of his wounds.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2012)

North Blue - Minutes Earlier

“What in the hell was that?” Kaizer turned around and flipped backwards just in time to avoid a nasty claw swipe, “Who the hell are?” Kaizer's eyes widened when he saw exactly who he was fighting, “A cat woman?” The woman grinned at him, “Cat woman you say?!” Kaizer sighed, “I can honestly see there's going to be no talking with you, is there?” Kaizer readied his threads, tightening them up around his hands, “Those aren't going to do ya any good, I can just slice them apart you know!” Kaizer grinned at the woman, “If my threads were so easy to be sliced apart, they wouldn't be much of a weapon now would they?” Kaizer shot the threads towards the woman, however she easily managed to dodge them, “Don't be so na?ve.” Kaizer swings the threads upward, “*Around the World!*” The threads easily shoot forward and then backwards surprising the woman, and they cut through her, however because of her swift speed she manages to dodge before Kaizer can do much damage, “Damn who the hell is this woman?”

“Hyahyahyahya! If you want to know my name you'll have to defeat me in combat.” The woman says, hiding amongst the trees nearby, “I don't think you can accomplish that goal though!” Kaizer grit his teeth, “We'll see about that one, woman.” Kaizer swiftly jumped into one of the nearby trees, using them as cover, “Ooh big tough guy, thinks he can be as stealthy as me, eh?” Kaizer smirked at her, “I haven't met a single person comparable to me with stealth skills in North Blue.” Kaizer was about ready to prepare his strike, however Thomas suddenly started yelling.

"OI! EVERYONE! STOP FIGHTING DAMN IT!" Thomas slowly started to realize the severity of Akuma's wounds as the captain lay bleeding. "Shit, shit shit, this is bad... he's got scorch marks and cuts, is that..." Thomas noted a large piece of metal sticking out of Akuma's shoulder.

"YOU IDIOTS!!! YOU ARE GOING TO LET THIS MAN DIE!" Thomas stood up, his eyes filled with anger. "You think that just because your men are shy that you have the right to abandon them? Your father's never said i love you, your husbands never said how much you meant to them! That's because in their eyes you are all too beautiful for them to be able to approach! But in your eyes they are idiots! WELL YOU KNOW WHAT! THIS ISLAND IS FILLED WITH IDIOTS AND YOU ARE ALL MEANT FOR EACH OTHER!!!"

Kaizer sighed and shook his head, “That damn moron, what the hell was he thinking come here with all those wounds?” Kaizer looked around for his opponent, but she was obviously well hidden in the trees, however suddenly a blinding powder hit him in the face, “Guagh, what the fuck was that shit?!” Kaizer started rubbing his eyes ferociously as he tried to get the burning powder out, “Kyahaha, your stealth skills are better than mine, are they?!” Kaizer grit his teeth, “Damn woman..” She had already disappeared as his sight started to return, “Where the fuck did she go?” Kaizer had already fallen out of the tree do to stumbling backwards, he barely had time to catch sight of her before she clawed Thomas in the back, “Oh you fucking bitch.” Kaizer prepared his threads to attack the woman from behind, however Judy managed to interrupt him by yelling out looking for herbs, “That's right, healing that idiot is more important than this right now.” The queen attempted to attack Judy multiple times, however she was unimpeded in the process, and when Thomas finally spoke again, that statement managed to break down the queen completely, in the end although they lost the battle, they ended up winning the war.

-------------------
North Blue - Present Time

At that point a face Kaizer knew well came stumbling out of the forest, it was the man that Akuma had ended up throwing into the mountain back on Devil's Falls.“I knew that bastard would show up sooner or later.” Kaizer barely had time to notice the monkey has he managed to use his needle to paralyze Needle Noggin in place, “That is one very resourceful monkey.” Kaizer grinned, and at that point he noticed Akuma slowly getting back onto his feet, “What the hell do you think you're doing?” Kaizer asked the man, although Akuma paid no heed to him, instead walking towards Needle Noggin and practically gripping him by the throat, Kaizer however noticed that Noggin's crew had appeared, he was about ready to restrain them with his net, but a surge of lava from the tree stops him, and the crew manage to free Noggin. Kaizer laughs at that fact, but quickly sombers up when Noggin claims that Akuma will be his enemy from now on, “This guy can't be serious.” Kaizer thinks to himself, and then he looks around at the warriors of the island, “So.. what do we do with these people?”


----------



## Furious George (Jan 6, 2012)

*The Aftermath, Roger Pirates...*

As Akuma dealt with the little nuisance Judy wondered if this was the same man she left hanging on his ship just some few hours ago. THAT was a fool. THIS man was grave an d in many ways frightening to look at even though he seemed to be of the nobler sort. 

“So.. what do we do with these people?”

She recovered from her shock and spoke. 

"I don't think anyone is itchin' to fight anymore." She said almost coldly, looking toward the downcast Queen and her subjects.

"Well then, it seems my work is done! Ya'll still need some stitch-work and maybe a blood transfusion but the worst is over now! hehehe" She laughed but weakly, her eyes were glazed. She slapped Thomas in the shoulder playfully.

"Whoo-wee, what did I tell ya hot shot! Now call me a liar! I told you everything was gonna be fine DON'T HELP ME!"

She pushed the natives away who were trying to treat her vicious spear wound. 

I do believe I will heal myself if it's all the same to ya'll! I gotta good idea of the kind of hospitality ya'll... I reckon..."

Queen Malwe, of all people, caught Judy as she fell. 

"Please allow us to treat all of your wounds before you depart. It is the least I can do."

She handed the weak Judy off to her servants and bowed low to them as the the natives stared in amazement. 

Without waiting, All-Fists Aveehs (a bandage wrapped around her injured head) took Thomas in her arms. Hearts were in her eyes.

"I heal Champion! I heal him GOOOD!" Hearts were in her eyes.

And just then the entire city exploded with movement. Before the female warriors realized anything was amiss, they were surrounded... 

By their men.

The men of Bubi Island all had strange  and shades.

"Hit it boys!" Chief Alkonqwe cried.

Before the females could kill their men they were dancing and singing in perfect sync. 











_*I KNOW YOU WANNA LEAVE ME... 
BUT IT REFUSE TO LET YOU GO 
IF I HAVE TO BEG AND PLEAD FO YO' SYMPATHY...*_​
As the men continued to dance and sing, jungle drums and horns blaring everywhere, the females remained speechless. Some of the younger girls laughed at how silly their dads looked.

Alkonqwe began to sweat. He wasn't expecting such a lukewarm reception. 

"STOP THE MUSIC STOP IT!" The music stopped with only one of the men still dancing to his embarrassment. "We failed again, men..."

He stared at his wife, his queen, his everything Queen Malwe with sincere and pitiful eyes. 

"We will always fail, my Queen. We are helpless without you." He bowed, taking her hand. "No matter we do... we send flowers, we send ambassadors of love like the White Healer, we try to make you laugh, we try to charm you back to us... try to convince you that we deserve you but the truth is we don't...."

The other men bowed. Some of the native girls began to look sad. 

"THE TRUTH IS WE HAVE NOTHING TO OFFER YOU WOMEN! Nothing but our failed loyalty, insensitivity, and uselessness! It is because we are so hopeless that we need you back! You don't need us but we need you to help us!" 

Tears streamed down Alkonqwe's face. Malwe's mouth was gaping open.

"You make us better!"

*"PAPA!"*

At that, many of the girl children broke away from their mother's tight grips and ran to their fathers. Then the teenage girls went to their brothers and boyfriends. Finally, the women came back to the men, crumbling in their arms and crying with both sorrow and joy.

Malwe, however, clobbered Alkonqwe with the end of her spear. The Chief was KO'd and drooling. 

"You stupid man..." Her eyes sparkled with tears and a smile was on her face. "WOMEN, TAKE YOUR MEN HOME!" She declared, cradling her fat husband like he was a baby. They all cheered and shouted.... and suddenly it became an island-wide party.

_Several hours later..._
-----------------------  

While infectious music thundered in the jungle bahind them Queen Malwe and King Alkonqwe, hand-in-hand, was seeing the strange group off. Thomas's arm was mended and healing in a splint, Judy's side was bandaged and sewn up and Akuma was practically mummified with what medical tape they had. 

"You have done more then you know, fair-colored people." 
"We send you away with our blessing and a few chests of our gold, as per agreement with the White Healer.

"Judy's fine." She smiled. 

Fine then... Judy" he smiled and turned to The Rodger Pirates. Is there anything else you would ask of us?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *The Aftermath, Roger Pirates...*
> 
> As Akuma dealt with the little nuisance Judy wondered if this was the same man she left hanging on his ship just some few hours ago. THAT was a fool. THIS man was grave an d in many ways frightening to look at even though he seemed to be of the nobler sort.
> 
> ...




"Just one thing." Akuma comments, removing the bandages from his mouth. "I'm keeping the monkey." He then holds up a tied up acupuncture monkey. "Uhh... Okay..." The king blinked, looking at his wife, who merely shrugged. "MMFF!! MMF MMF MMFFFF!!!" A.M. Screams, struggling to free himself of his bindings. "You're not going anywhere little monkey! To the brig with him!" Akuma threw open a hatch on the deck and tossed the monkey in below. "You are now part of the crew!" He smirked. "As are you Doctor." 

With that, the crew waved goodbye to the islanders and set out to sea. Though, It wasn't soon after that Akuma rushed into his office. "Right, i forgot, i stole this from Needle Noggin after his doctor healed me." Akuma rolled a barrel out of the office and propped it up on the deck. "I hope it's rum, I need a drink!" He smirked, raising up his katana and popping the lid of the barrel off. "Eh? The hell... IT'S A WOMAN!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure
Honor!​
*"This..."*

Kent smirked in satisfaction as the enormous robot descended from the sky. It's chest was scarred from his earlier firework attack, a massive red one that had showered sparks to even the furthest corners of the island.

*"This is unacceptable."*

Kent frowned. Despite the pretty show, the attack had failed to do much damage to HERBERT. Most of the scarring was superficial - it was a scratch, nothing more.

HERBERT landed on the ground, 15 feet of metallic glory, and stared at Kent with cold, lifeless eyes. Kent stared back, doing his best to look nonchalant. 

*"You. Identify yourself."*

"My name..." Kent said, stepping forward, "Is Kent Altira, Captain of the Firecracker Pirates and _very_ disgruntled customer of Adventure Island!" He pointed an accusing finger at HERBERT. "You attacked the people here! People that are smaller, weaker than you!"

*"So?"*

"So?!" Kent roared, clenching his fists in anger. "What's the point! Killing these people won't make you stronger! Fighting them won't do you any good at all! You attacked them because you want to hurt them, because you _know_ they can't fight back! You're pathetic...no, worse than pathetic. You're a bully," he said, spitting as he did so, "and people like you make me _sick_."

HERBERT was silent for a long moment. Nothing seemed to move - it was like the whole world had faded, and nothing remained except Kent and HERBERT.

Finally, HERBERT raised a hand. *"Kent Altira,"* he said, his voice full of scorn and anger. *"Prepare to die."*

Kent leapt backwards.

*"Semi-automatic punch!"*

HERBERT's giant fist lashed out, slamming into the ground Kent had been standing just moments before and reducing the thick concrete to nothing but a pile of rubble.

Kent grit his teeth, his fist crackling with suppressed energy, and he thrust one palm towards the giant "Hanabi Hanabi no Cannonball!"

The bright blue firework streaked towards HERBERT and hit the robot dead in the eyes - unfortunately, it had little effect on the steel frame. 

*"Tatatatatatata!"* came the Tinkerer's voice. *"Don't you see? HERBERT is perfection! He is the ultimate fighting machine. Pathetic flesh like you can never hope to match his prowess."* HERBERT cocked his fist back again, but this time Kent dug in his heels and stood his ground. *"Semi automatic punch!"*

Kent held out his hands, catching the giant metal fist before it squashed him flat. His veins bulged, and the force of the blow cracked the concrete around him and pushed his feet a few inches into the ground, but Kent held firm, digging his bare fingers straight through the metal coating HERBERT's hand.

*"What is this?! What are you doing?! Stop immediately!"* The Tinkerer shouted, a vague note of panic creeping into his voice. Kent simply grinned and pulled as hard as he could - the fist disconnected from the arm with a hideous shriek and a shower of sparks.

"Your turn."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 6, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Just one thing." Akuma comments, removing the bandages from his mouth. "I'm keeping the monkey." He then holds up a tied up acupuncture monkey. "Uhh... Okay..." The king blinked, looking at his wife, who merely shrugged. "MMFF!! MMF MMF MMFFFF!!!" A.M. Screams, struggling to free himself of his bindings. "You're not going anywhere little monkey! To the brig with him!" Akuma threw open a hatch on the deck and tossed the monkey in below. "You are now part of the crew!" He smirked. "As are you Doctor."
> 
> With that, the crew waved goodbye to the islanders and set out to sea. Though, It wasn't soon after that Akuma rushed into his office. "Right, i forgot, i stole this from Needle Noggin after his doctor healed me." Akuma rolled a barrel out of the office and propped it up on the deck. "I hope it's rum, I need a drink!" He smirked, raising up his katana and popping the lid of the barrel off. "Eh? The hell... IT'S A WOMAN!!!"



Kaizer let out a yawn, they had finally set sail, “Back to meidocricy for a while, that was an interesting adventure.” Kaizer stretched out a little bit, “Can't wait to see what the next island holds for us.” Kaizer rolled his eyes, and then his eyes widened, “Oh yeah, where the hell did that Monkey go?” Kaizer had been too distracted before they set sail to figure out where the monkey went, although he vaguely remembered Akuma mentioning saying something about the Monkey joining the crew. Kaizer blinked when Akuma rolled out a barrel, just where the hell did he end up getting something like that from? Akuma mentioned that he hoped it might be rum or something, but one does not simply find a barrel of rum on any given ship even if it s a pirate one, “I don't think that's-” Kaizer was interrupted when Akuma raised his Katana and then popped the lid off the barrel, “Eh? The hell.. IT'S A WOMAN!!!” Kaizer blinked, “What the hell are you-” But as soon as he started a woman popped up out of the barrel, "Whoa what? What is a woman doing in a barrel randomly in the middle of the ocean?”


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 7, 2012)

She had only been in her restless sleep for about an hour when she heard it, the attempts at sneaking footsteps outside her door. She sat up slowly, grabbing as she reached beneath her bed for her trusty softball bat. She gripped it tight, hearing feet on the steps to the door. She waited for the rattle of the door handle, waited for the bodily weight of a shoulder to slam into the wood, but none of that came.

She only heard something slide into the lock. She tensed, readying herself to fling out of bed towards the door with her bat at the ready, hoping she would surprise the intruder who probably believed the flat was empty. After all, even with the blind partially open, they would have to at least partly scale the building to peer inside.

The door creaked open, but instead of the booted feet she expected, she saw Leo.

She breathed a sigh of relief as Leo came in, locking the door behind him. He turned to her, startling when she turned on her bedside lamp to fill the room with a warm glow.

'Woke you?'

'No,'  she said, only half lying as she moved to one side of her bed, throwing her quilt aside, 'you just scared me a little.'

He placed the spare key to the granny flat on the bedside table with her purse as she put her bat back, glad that she didn't have to kill a burglar as well as an attack as Leo pulled himself onto her bed. He glanced at the bat that rested beside her, frowning. 'A little?'

For a boy of few words, he certainly got his point across; scepticism.

'Okay, maybe a lot,' she said, rolling the bat under the bed before she laid down, letting herself settle against his side once he'd kicked off his shoes. He stroked her hair, feeling the tension she had tried to hide ease out of her body. 'Did you have a nightmare?'

'Yes.'

'You were snoring.'

'Sorry.'

She smiled, placing a kiss on his lips. He felt her snuggle closer. 'No more nightmares, okay?'

He fell asleep quickly, his arm wrapped tight around her waist as if he wouldn't ? couldn't ? let go. She watched him for a while, wanting to make sure that he slept soundly before she allowed herself to drift off, hoping for more than a few restless hours of half-sleep before the sun rose.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 7, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Just one thing." Akuma comments, removing the bandages from his mouth. "I'm keeping the monkey." He then holds up a tied up acupuncture monkey. "Uhh... Okay..." The king blinked, looking at his wife, who merely shrugged. "MMFF!! MMF MMF MMFFFF!!!" A.M. Screams, struggling to free himself of his bindings. "You're not going anywhere little monkey! To the brig with him!" Akuma threw open a hatch on the deck and tossed the monkey in below. "You are now part of the crew!" He smirked. "As are you Doctor."
> 
> With that, the crew waved goodbye to the islanders and set out to sea. Though, It wasn't soon after that Akuma rushed into his office. "Right, i forgot, i stole this from Needle Noggin after his doctor healed me." Akuma rolled a barrel out of the office and propped it up on the deck. "I hope it's rum, I need a drink!" He smirked, raising up his katana and popping the lid of the barrel off. "Eh? The hell... IT'S A WOMAN!!!"



Judy stepped out of the lower chambers and onto the deck, pulling her white t-shirt down over her head. She stretched and yawn.

"Whooo doggy! Sure does feel good gettin' out of dem' jungle clothes!" She placed her cowboy hat on her head and looked over the deck. She spied Kaizer and Akuma fiddling around with something. 

She had better break the news to him now...

"Err, Akuma?" The captain didn't notice the blonde. He was preoccupied with prying open a strange barrel. "About joining the crew as your Doctor... see, the thing is I am not much fer' commitment and I have my own goals to reach GOOD LORDY, THERE'S A GIRL IN THAT BARREL!" Judy jumped back. 

"You said this hea' barrel came from that mean ol' midget fella' right!? Then I bet he was smugglin' slaves!" Judy exclaimed, coming up with the only logical reason she could gather for a girl being sealed in a rum barrel. The poor dear has probably been in there fer' months!..."

The blonde pulled out bottles of milk. "DRINK THIS, DARLIN'! QUICK!"

"Why do you keep trying to give everyone milk?" Kaizer questioned under his breath with a sweatdrop.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Judy stepped out of the lower chambers and onto the deck, pulling her white t-shirt down over her head. She stretched and yawn.
> 
> "Whooo doggy! Sure does feel good gettin' out of dem' jungle clothes!" She placed her cowboy hat on her head and looked over the deck. She spied Kaizer and Akuma fiddling around with something.
> 
> ...



"Ah, I've read about this once... Yes, A long time ago my ancestor found a barrel with a woman in it, and that woman turned out to be a goddess!" Akuma rushed over to the near unconscious barrel woman. "Are you a goddess? If so, in exchange for saving you, like my ancestor you must accept my request right! You shall join my crew! No questions asked!"

He then turned his eyes to the doctor. "And you, We saved you. You made a promise, you said you would join so you're joining." Akuma folded his bandaged arms. "I do not like people who break promises. Nor do i like those who prevent others from accomplishing their dreams! SO! What are your dreams Doctor? oh and Kaizer, what's your dream? I never asked you... hmm never asked Thomas either... or barrel goddess. Barrel Goddess! What is your dream!!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Stinger Pirates*
> 
> "Pirate?" Takeo had never considered taking up the life of a pirate, in fact he was originally created to assist in the elimination of pirates. However this man did make a very compelling argument.
> 
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates*
_Great Escape!
Takeo officialy joins the crew!_

Takeo had accepted Drax's offer and honestly, the captain of the Stinger Pirates was elated. He finally had his first crewmate. Although finishing business on Meredy Island had given him some closure, gaining Takeo was his first step to taking over the world. His plan was going well, travel through the West Blue and recruit likeminded people to join him on his journey. You couldn't take over the world on your own. You'd need a crew, no an army. Takeo was a little bloodthirsty, but Drax didn't care. The man was a good fighter. He'd need more men like him. Grinning from ear to ear, Drax didn't have much time to celebrate because by the time they had reached the docks, a horde of suited agents stood in their way. While Takeo went to hacking away, Drax clenched his fists. "How annoying... I've just recruited my first crewmate and fodder is in my way!" He growled angrily. He raised his hands as a group of the suited men pulled out pistols from their suits and took aim. "Stand down." One of them said, Drax noticed that he looked nervous. Drax didn't realize that to them, he was a dangerous pirate who had just murdered thirty people because they'd laughed at him and now had the blood of a Government agent on his hands.












Drax would take advantage of this fear. If these men weren't ready to fight people like him, then they shouldn't dare stand in his way. He got no joy out of killing, but he'd shown no mercy. He was aiming straight for the top. His invisible string shot out of his hands, attaching to the nervous agent's hands. He cried out in fright when suddenly his entire body moved and he started to fire at his own comrades. "What are you doing!?" One of them shouted. Tears ran down his face, "I... I have no idea." Before long, these agents had all been shot by their own comrade, who soon fell to his knees once Drax loosened his control. It was a sad sight to see, but Drax refused to show any mercy. He walked past the man who was crying and then he kicked him with his leg, knocking him into the water. "Get out of my way." He said coldly, continuing on his way down the dock. Takeo was cutting through several agents when his new captain called to him, "Come, Takeo... There will be plenty of people for you to fight along the way." He commanded. The Hangman was only just a few feet away, close enough for them to make a grand escape. Takeo frowned and then looked at the surviving agents regretfully. These kind of men had hounded him his entire life, but they were weak. Like Drax said, stronger men were out there. 

"Pfft. You punks were too easy anyway!" He snorted, following after Drax quickly.

Drax and Takeo hopped aboard the Hangman, it was an old ship and Takeo felt a certain uneasiness to it when he got aboard. He shivered, which wasn't something he usually did. Maybe it was just the fact that the ship seemed to be in bad shape and if it took any hit, it would instantly sink. "Welcome to the Hangman!" Drax announced, holding his arms open. Takeo crossed his arms and sat down on a crate, crossing his arms and leaning his head back against the wall. 

"Whatever." He said simply. The ropes were already cut, by Drax's strings, and the ship started to rock away gently. They had managed to get off the island and away from those agents. Drax looked back to see the surviving agents angrily shaking their hands at them. He grinned at this, "No one can stop me!" Unluckily for him, something did. There was a loud boom as the Hangman shook powerfully, sending Takeo flying off his crate and Drax on to his back. "What the hell was that!?" Drax stammered, trying to get to his feet and control the ship which was now out of control.

Takeo glared, things were already going bad, but then his eyes widened as he sees another huge cannonball flying towards them and the marine ship that is steadily following them. "We've been hit... And we're about to get hit twice!" He announced. Drax nearly bit his tongue when he heard this. He had gotten up and quickly grabbed onto the helm, trying to steer the Hangman before it was sunk. The ship was old and not in the best of condition. He spinned ito hard to the left and the ship quickly turned, narrowly avoiding the second cannonball. 

"Fire back at them!" He barked at Takeo who ran over to one of the cannons. He loaded it quickly by himself, using his incredibly strength and took aim. "Damnit! I'm a swordsman, not a gunner!"  He shouted, firing the cannonball towards the marine battleship that was following them. It missed. Takeo cursed and started to load another cannonball, but the marine ship was already firing another one at them. It was however, intercepted by a second cannonball from the Hangman. Takeo looked over to Drax who was standing by a cannon, loading cannonballs into it quickly. "Thank me later!" He told Takeo, who looked over at the steering wheel to see it apparently moving by itself. Drax was using one hand to fire and the other to steer the boat. Lucky for them that he was good at multitasking or they'd probably be dead. Takeo fired another cannonball and this one had a direct hit on the battleship. The marine ship lurched before, quickly turning around. "It's over..." Drax said, running back over to the helm. Takeo's eyes remained narrow. He simply didn't think the battle would end that quickly. "Why'd they stop?" He asked the captain.

Drax frowned as he tryied to think... "It's because they got us good. The Hangman is damaged. If we don't get to land soon, he'll sink." He told Takeo grimly.

What a great way to start off an adventure...

End of Arc 1
Beginning of Arc 2: Bonds between Man and Fish!​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ East Blue
> 
> Bluenote Dreyar​*
> 
> ...



Rose crossed her arms impatiently as Van and Archey rowed them to the shoreline. So close yet so far. There was adventure waiting on that island, she could feel it in her bones. "This is taking too long," she complained.

Archey cast her a long sideways glance while rowing with obvious effort against the current. "Well why don't you help out then..._Pirate Queen_."   

"Hmm...okay then," Rose replied with a smile. 

She leaped in between Van and Archey and grabbed their hands. 

"What are you doing?" Van asked. 

"I'm gonna get us to that island," Rose said. 

Without waiting for a reply she inhaled deeply, filling her lungs to bursting. She waited a few seconds before expelling a gigantic shimmering sphere which engulfed the row boat. Van stared in wonderment at the translucent orb.  

"It's a..." 

"A bubble," Rose said. She hiccuped lightly, causing a stream of tiny bubbles to float out of her mouth. "I'm a Bubble Girl."

Archey laughed. "Bubbles? Wow, I've heard of some lame powers, but I think this one just about tops 'em all." 

"It's about to explode by the way," Rose added in a  nonchalant tone.  

"WHAT?!"

*POP!*

A concussive explosion of hurricane force wind sent them flying high into the sky. They held onto the row boat for dear life as a funnel of compressed air sent them hurtling towards the sandy shore. Rose's giddy laugh could be heard above the howling wind. "I should've done this like waaaay earlier!" she exclaimed. They shot past the treeline just as the wind funnel suddenly dissipated. 

"How we are going to land this thing!?" Van screamed as they plummeted into the trees.  

Rose scrunched up her face thoughtfully. "Now I remember why I didn't try this earlier." 

_With Bluenote..._ 
Bluenote raced through the trees and towards the shoreline. He was almost there when suddenly he heard a mad laugh from above, more like a girls laugh really. He looked up and couldn't quite believe his eyes as a row boat came crashing through the trees. A giant bubble formed around the boat in the blink of an eye. The orb bounced back and forth between the trees like a deranged pinball, until hitting the ground just a dozen feet in front of him. *POP!* An auburn haired young girl went tumbling uncontrollably out of the overturned boat and slammed headfirst into Bluenote, knocking the wind out of him. They both went sprawling unceremoniously to the ground, face to face. The girl's bright violet eyes filled his vision and she flashed him a smile. 

"I'm looking for One Piece, have you seen it anywhere?" she asked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2012)

*Phoenix Pirates*

Van was starting to recover from the flight, even though they were about to crash and end up badly injured, the way towards the island just after Rose launched them with that bubble of hers was pretty fun until they started to bounce between some trees, it was like his head was spinning...no actually his head was spinning as he was kind of flying inside the bubble before it could reached ground sending Rose flying. Miraculously no one aside from the girl was thrown away." that was crazy.....and funny! "he said once he got a hold of his senses.

As soon as he noticed the captain on a weird guy, asking for the one piece, the spiky-haired young man giggled a little before going over them and taking Rose off of the person " C?mmon captain, One Piece isn?t anywhere near.....we still need to reach many places before finding it "the gunner spoke with his eyes closed, making the woman know that the One Piece wouldn?t be in the first island they see.

" Uh? Who?s that? "Slayer asked pointing at Bluenote, examining the guy with his eyes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Rodger Pirates*
_The woman in the barrel...
The Mysterious Navigator!_

Darkness. Then suddenly there was light. Brandy poked her head out of the barrel, the prison cell she'd been trapped in. Brandy rubbed her eyes as they adjusted to the lights. Perhaps leaving her home in a barrel wasn't the best idea? It was too late to go back in the past and change things, so she'd have to deal with it. For her, this felt like a really bad hangover, which she experienced often due to being drunk twenty four seven. It was only then when her eyes were all right that she realized she was surrounded by people who were standing over her barrel. Brandy blinked, was this some kind of celebration. "Is this a party?" She asked stupidly, standing up and getting out of the barrel casually. She then started to stretch, as if nothing had happened. The Roger Pirates stared at her with their jaws dropped. What kind of woman was this? Akuma instantly came to the idea that she must be some kind of goddess... 

"A Barrel Goddess!" The captain exclaimed, he was truly amazed by this rare occuronce. Brandy shrugged at the guy and she was quickly handed a glass of milk.

Brandy smirked and drunk it. "Huh?" She said, looking down at the glass. *"THIS ISN'T BEER!"* She yelled angrily, throwing the glass to the floor, suddenly becoming some kind of angry demon. Judy's eyes went wide at the spilt milk. Her precious milk, wasted, apparently by some kind of crazy drunk woman. Brandy was now wide awake. The sip of the terrible milk had pissed her off. She hadn't drunk any beer since she'd been trapped in that container. She needed to fuel up. "Beer... beer..." Her eyes scanned the area around her and she realizes that she is on a ship, but doesn't care. Her only interest is beer or some kind of acholol to satisfy her thirsty throat. She found it, an entire barrel of rum. Brandy darted over to it and popped the lid off, while the Rodger Pirates watched her each and every move. She was a strange woman. Their jaws dropped instantly as Brandy downed the entire barrel of rum like it was a baby bottle. Once finished, she patted her belly as her cheeks reddened. She was now officially drunk. 

"That's much better!" She exclaimed, standing up.

"I'm Brandy Lasaro!" She told the crew, putting one leg up on a barrel.

 "I like beer, not milk!" She yelled, pointing at the bottle of milk that Judy weeped over. "I'm far from a goddess too... If I were a goddess I'd probably be the goddess of beer anyway... Now that I think about it goddess of beer doesn't sound that bad! I'd like to be referred to as the goddess of beer from now on!" She rambled on, pumping a fist in the air as she spoke. 

"As for joining your crew... I'm not a pirate, but I ain't one of those marines either. I'll join on one condition."


"Do you have any more rum?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Newly Formed Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Jr. Zane Garrick and his squad gazed at the newly repainted Marine warship. The pockmarked hull was now as black as sin, along with brand new sterling white sails (Garrick had to bust a few skulls in the quartermasters office to get them) just waiting to be unfurled. Above the mast flew the flag of the Marines, and above that the official flag of the World Government. Garrick lit a celebratory cigar and spat into the water. She was indeed the oldest and ugliest hunk of junk this side of Water 7, but that didn't matter. The ship was _his_, a righteous war machine of justice which he would use to wreak untold devastation upon all worshipers of evil. Garrick turned towards his men and cleared his throat. He had been rehearsing this moment since he was just a snot nosed puke in the academy.  If his tear ducks weren't as dry as the Arabasta sands he probably would've even shed a tear. 

"She's sprung another leak!" one of the grunts suddenly exclaimed from a porthole. 

"DON'T RUIN MY MOMENT!" Garrick screamed. 

He continued in a solemn voice, cigar jutting defiantly out of the corner of his mouth. "I hereby dub this ship the *Dark Justice*. She's ugly, but so are you motherfuckers. There's no beauty to our brand of justice.  The things that we'll do for the sake of justice might turn your stomachs and might even make you question yourself, but make no mistake, we do it because it's necessary. In order to defeat the darkness you have to embrace it."  He awaited the inevitable applause, but all he heard was a thunderous crack reverberate from deep from within the heart of the ship. 

"WE'RE SINKING....AGAIN!!!" the same grunt from before screamed. 

_Several hours and many beatings later..._
Garrick grumbled a non stop stream of curses under his breath as the sails were finally unfurled. Slowly they sailed out of the docks, cautiously. Just as he was debating who he would appoint as his first officer, two new recruits were presented before him. One was a scraggly looking fuck, arguably the sorriest looking human being he had ever laid eyes on. He had the look of someone who wanted to be anywhere else but here. Garrick would gladly grant his wish and toss him a mile into the ocean if it came to that. The other fellow was more to his liking at least. A young punk with a crummy looking katana strapped to his belt. He at least looked like someone with a little steel in his spine. 

Garrick blew a cloud of cigar smoke into their faces and scowled. "Ensigns Shin Yagumai and Sendo Kagawa," Garrick muttered, reading their names off a clipboard that looked cartoonishly small in his grip. "I trust you ladies heard my little speech earlier. Well don't forget it."


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 7, 2012)

" Very well, now's the time to Proceed," Umi said. The last few minutes had been rather hectic. First the trio had to use the comm tower's giant Den Den Mushi to jam the enemy's signals, not an easy task for three generally unaccustomed to such a thing. Soon after, they got a huge stream of calls from Portable Den Den Mushi, revolutionaries informing of an enemy attack and trying to formulate a plan. However, those calls were all rerouted and ignored. The fact that they were getting those calls meant that Lucio's group was on the attack. Luckily, the only injuries reported so far were from the opposite side.

With the primary objective taken care of it was time to take things to the next step. The trio urgently called each revolutionary's den den mushi from the tower and sent out a unified message.

"All available men, report immediately to the north and south outposts. We our under attack from all sides! The few men in the main building are only decoys. Ignore them! Take all available men and go to position north 59-30 and south 1-30!"

They proceeded to repeat the message a few more times, then they waited a few minutes, letting the soldiers scurry and hustle to the Outposts, unaware that they were being fed misinformation.  One by one the various revolutionaries called confirming their positions. There were now less than a hundred men in the main building, and if Lucio and company were doing their job right the main six revolutionaries should be there as well. It was time to move out

The three ran through the now deserted comm tower's halls, heading towards the back exit. The hall's were simple enough to navigate, and soon they had followed them straight to the white gate door. Umi noted as he pulled the wall-side lever to open the door that the marine symbol had been replaced with an elaborate red marking resembling an x. The marines would have some cleaning to do if this base was retaken.

From there the three ran towards the bridge to the main building, crossing over the water, their feet clapping against the sturdy brick. Soon they had left the bridge behind as the center building came into sight. They could see it now; the firm walls that went on for hundreds of yards each way, the gate left wide open to usher the revolutionaries to their new positions. They could hear the clamor of battle that their squad was taking part in. Now it was time for their turn too.

The three burst into the room unnoticed, the revolutionaries were clearly preoccupied. Some were fighting halfheartedly, clearly nursing their wounds. Others were retreating, while some had gone into a blind rage.  But most of them were on the floor, no longer willing or able to fight.  All told, there seemed to be around fifty revolutionaries left standing, not counting the hundreds who were absent at the moment.

Having surveyed the scene, Umi charged into battle along with Mark and Ryu.  Umi pulled out his fire wheels and began rotating them in his hands. He closed in on a nearby revolutionary who was preparing to take a shot at Lucio. “Double Rotation Cut!” Umi yelled as he sliced the blades into the man’s back, creating deep wounds. As he grimaced and turned to face his attacker Umi delivered a high kick to the face, knocking the man unconscious. Several Revolutionaries turned, surprised by the entry of their new foes.  But by then Umi was preparing his next attack.

“Rapid Cyclone!”


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jan 7, 2012)

*Saga*
Toujou Island​
Saga stumbled through the threshold of an unfamiliar building. Her legs were now completely numb from the cold, but her knees colliding with the floor sent a jolt through her as she collapsed, keeping her conscious. The floor was cold, but much warmer than the streets outside by comparison. She lay there for a while, oblivious to the stares from the other people in the building. It wasn’t until the owner of the place walked up to her that she tried to stand. 

“Get up, little lady, yer botherin’ my customers.”

Saga propped herself up by leaning on her cloth-wrapped item. She still had little feeling in her legs, but she could at least put some strength into them. The innkeeper scratched his head, and gave her a look-over before turning and walking away.

“I normally don’t let in unpayin’ customers, but seein’ as how a storm’s rollin’ in, I guess it’s fine just fer tonight. I got no rooms open fer ya since it don't look like ya can pay, but yeh look like yeh might do better in front of the fire anyway. I’ll get ya a blanket.”

“T-thank…you…”

Saga nodded her head and made her way to the fireplace by feeling along the wall. It took the last of her strength to get there, and her legs gave way upon reaching her destination. The fire was warm, and Saga gave a quiet sigh of relief.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2012)

*Akuma Rodgers, North BLue*



Bluebeard said:


> *The Rodger Pirates*
> _The woman in the barrel...
> The Mysterious Navigator!_
> 
> ...



"You... Ah,..uh..ah..my...ah..uh...ahah...uh.... RUM!!!" Akuma rushed over to the barrel and swept it out from under Brandy's leg. "My rum! My rum is gone! Why did you drink my rum!? It was my rum!" Akuma lifted the barrel over his mummified face and looked for even the smallest drop of rum, but there was none to be found. "You drank my rum! As a member of my crew, you will need to respect the property of others, namely... MY RUM!" He shouted, heading over to a trapdoor on the deck and lifting it up. "oi! Monkey!"

"MMF!!!" The crew could hear the monkey shout. "You can leave when you speak properly." Akuma comments, leaping down into the storage unit below. There was some banging and screaming, but soon, Akuma emerged, holding a large barrel with the words "RUM" Printed on it. "Now then, Do not touch this barrel. It's mine... my rum." Akuma holds the barrel tightly and sticks his tongue out at Brandy. "But you are still a member of my crew now, we saved your life after all... and you drank my rum."


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2012)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4*

*Rayar Anguss*​
The revolutionaries charged towards the three marines completely confident in their abilities to take down such a small number of marines. Naturally they were not ordinary marines. Kenneth was first into the fray. He man handled the marines like they were rag dolls without so much of a strain in his movements. The white haired Warrant Officer watched the battle with his hands in his pockets hoping none of them would go for him. Which of course was folly. Within seconds a group of the massive number were heading straight for him. The one at the head of the pack drew his huge axe and swung it around like a madman. He expected each blow to connect to chop the much smaller man into tiny bits. However not a single strike connected.
?What the hell! Get hit already bastard!? The revolutionary spat out towards the marine. Rayar kept a cool expression as he smoothly avoided each attack with his hands in his pockets.
*?I wouldn?t really let myself get hit by that, so it?s pointless asking.? *He said calmly, though that in itself was mocking. He began to use the beast of an axe user against his own men, leading his attacks to strike down other revolutionaries. It was clear to those who suspected he had more up his sleeve that he was biding time before showing his power.
*?Such a pain?? *Rayar said with a sigh as he slipped under a wide swing, the attack knocking away a good number of revolutionaries accidently.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte​*
A deadly marine was on his and his crews trail and not yet known to the Captain but the suitcase holding his beli had also been snatched. In the midst of this mess they had not even come across the shipwright Cid yet. As much as Pazzo wanted to investigate Tenbruto City it seemed like the right time to get his agenda moving along.  The black bearded pirate made his way down the street towards the market place. Going on what he knew about hid crew one would be after food while the other was more than likely after blades and swords. Both could be found in the cities market. The Captain was not hunt long before he came across his crews? swordsman squaring off with s terrified local. Could he expect less? With his arms crossed he took up a stance beside his subordinate and laughed in his gruesome manner.
*?Gwahahahaha! Having fun eh?? *Kindal glanced back to his Captain and settled down. There was no longer a need to pressure the weakling. If Pazzo had come to find him I meant something was up. 
?Captain. Found your meal?? The black haired man nodded with his large smirk before changing the subject back to the issue on his mind.
*?Where?s Lupe, we gotta get this ship built and head out to sea. Got some trouble in the city, a flashy marine I shamed a while back is after us. Hate to say it but he?s no push over. Fightin? him will be damn fun but I don?t want to push my luck just yet.? *The swordsman seemed to understand. While they would certainly grow to be a powerful crew there were still men and women out there who could end their journey before it truly began.

Just then Lupe came striding down the road with a piece of meat hanging from his teeth. He perched himself beside his crewmates and swallowed the food whole.
*?Been long since I was so full!? *He bellowed out. Pazzo eyed him silently, before his gaze lingered down to his hands. There was no briefcase in sight. It took a few moments of silence for the Captain to finally ask.
*?Where?s the Beli??* A few moments of silence more until Lupe answered. The wolf like man scratched the back of his neck while he spoke, though he was annoyed he did not seem to feel bad.
*?Vanished into some sorta shadow. Smelt like a woman I bumped into. She probably took it.? *The Captains face went white at first, the blood draining in shock until sense came back to him and his fist clenched tightly. It was good Lupe had these kinds of senses or finding the thief would be impossible. Though logical thinking was out the window at the moment, all Pazzo felt was anger. His big teeth clenched tightly and his eyes narrowed.
*?No one fucks with Ravenbeard and his men.?* Pazzo snarled. Accepting defeat for the mean time Pazzo threw up his arms and motioned his crew to follow.
*?Psh, we?ll get this ship built then deal with the thief. Seems like this city is about to get more out of control than Crescent Point, Gwahahahaha!?* The trio wandered down the road in a line causing everyone to move around them sheepishly. It was obvious you did not want to get in the path of these undesirables. 


*Inside the Marine Base?*
?You want WHAT!?? A stuffy marine snapped from behind his desk. As he did the large wolf behind the pink haired officer snarled in a low rhythm while a slim woman glared darkly towards him from behind a pair of glasses. 
*?All the information of pirates, criminals and troublemakers that have passed into your city. I know you keep documents and track everyone who comes and goes. You?re all just too cowardly to do anything about them.?* The man behind the desk gritted his teeth in anger at the insult and slammed his hand onto the wooden table top.
?How dare you! I am a marine, we are all marines! We do our duty!? As if a challenge Glazer rose from his seat in a quick flash and slammed his boot into the desk, completely destroying it. The stuffy marine flew backwards into his chair and gazed up with a scared expression.
*?How dare you. You can continue to pretend you do your duty and I can drag you into Impel down myself for taking bribes from Pirates and allowing them free reign in your city or you can hand me your documents and inform me of criminals that have recently entered the city and your own crimes will be looked over for now. Choose.? *The pathetic sight of a marine sat in his large chair with a troubled face. Eventually he sighed and pulled out a thick booklet of documents from behind him and passed it over to Julia.
?Recent criminals? I can only think of four that are of note. The first is a thief named Sabrina. She can get almost anywhere unnoticed, a true expert in her profession. The other three came together, a man that escaped Crescent Point, Lupe Falla. A man who has troubled East Blue with his sword skills for some time, Kindal Clyne and a new troublemaker Pirate Captain named Pazzo D. Morte, I think they?re all part of the same crew... hey!?? The moment the name Pazzo D. Morte was uttered Glazer turned on his heel and out the door with his pet and assistant quickly following him with the four posters of those mentioned in her grasp. Glazer had heard enough.


*Tenbruto City?*
Somehow Pazzo and his crew had convinced Cid to make the ship without the use of the beli. The genius, who had already begun work on a ship of that pay said he would only need a few hours to finish it but they would get no where without the beli. As the Captain had predicted the use of intimidation had absolutely no effect. The shipwright actually paid no attention to them whatsoever when they showed any signs of hostility. He was surprised that Cid even agreed to make it after they persuaded him they actually had the money after all they tried. That man must have been used to it after all this time.
*?Gwahahaha! That was certainly a task!?* Pazzo said in a cheery voice as his crew sat around a table littered with ale and rum and pies in a quiet pub. Quiet until they arrived anyway. The Captain downed a large mug of ale and burped loudly.
*?Now we have some time to kill before the ships ready we better start lookin? for my money! I don?t plan to hand it over to that old man but I still want it for our own. Gwhahahaha!? *After the crew chatted for a short period of time the bar doors blew up in a sudden burst and dozens of marines poured through the doorway with guns and swords at the ready. Pazzo quirked a brow in question at the sight.
*?Eh?? *They all pretty much seemed like basic infantry without an officer in sight. One of the men quickly grabbed his den den mushi and was about to yell down where he had found the Ravenbeard Pirates. Before he could speak the den den mushi was covered in a thick layer of sludge toxin that caused him to drop it and stumble to the floor.
?What the!?? He yelped. Pazzo had his hand stretched out towards them with his usual large grin.
*?Marines already? Well, we knew it was a matter of time eh lads, Gwha.? 
*
Elsewhere a marine?s scout was tracking down a beautiful, dark woman from the corner of buildings. He whispered into his own den den mushi.
?Captain Glazer. I found the thief?? The marine hunt of Tenbruto city had begun.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 7, 2012)

*[When the Cops Marines come ah’ Calling!]*​

[Tobias Kane; Getting off that Island!]​
The Day Before~~

“Sir, the Suspect has been spotted heading toward the docks!” a frantic voice echoed across a Den Den Mushi. In a darkened alley way a vile grimace crossed an agitated face. Deeper in the darkness a spark is seen as a match is dragged across a nearby wall. Stubble lights up as a cigar is lit and puff of smoke escapes the man’s nostrils as he steps out of the alleyway. “Well? What the hell are you doing? Don’t report something so useless unless you are in active pursuit.” The man growls angrily, puffs of smoke escaping his mouth and covering the poor Den Den as he spoke, his spittle coating the small creature as well. “Sir, we’re trying, but he is far more resourceful then we were lead to believe.” The frantic Marine replies as the sound of gravel being crunched under toe as the Marine ran can be heard. The news didn’t seem to settle too well on the Marine Lt. Jr. class who only sneered at the comment, his facial expression be read and transferred over the Den Dens. “Permission to use deadly force is being authorized, protocol alpha minor, code given, Lt. Jr. Biggs.” The large man growls as he dropped the cigar, if they were going to catch Tobias all stops were to be removed. “Sir, are you sure for such a petty criminal?” the Marine asks. 

“Does it sound like I’m unsure? Get that Fruit User now!” Biggs growls angrily as his foot crushes the lit cigar under foot. ~~

Present~ 

* “First I warned you about that Damned Tavern and would you listen? Nooooooo! Then you think this tinny tiny little boat was going to get you away.”* Jackal growls in Tobias head. Laid out in a small life raft Tobias finds himself stranded at sea in the unforgiving North Blue. With a sigh the young Information Broker pulled an arm over his face resting the bend of his elbow over his eyes.  “Will you please shut the hell up Jackal, I know. I know, alright?” Tobias replies to his subconscious as the sun beat down on his prone form. * “Oh don’t you tell me to shut up, if you die boy, I’ll kill you!”* Jackal shouts back angrily.  “I hope you understand how stupid that sounds, how do you intend on killing him if he is already dead?” Raven speaks up again trying to be somewhat a voice a reason. * “……”*  “See, see? Now if you’ll simmer down I’m sure things will be fine.” Tobias mumbles as he tries to push the events of the past couple days behind him. * “Hey, numbskull, I have an idea, why don’t you try calling Roberts, she’s here in the North Blue. Right?”* Jackal suggest in a more calm manner.  “That’s a wonderful idea, Ms. Roberts seems like a nice person.” Raven adds in trying her best to bring a positive spin on the situation. A smirk crossed Tobias’ lips, under his arms he rolled his eyes.  “Blue? Yeah I’m sure she’d help. Buuuuut….she's half way on the other side of the North Blue on Sleeping Spring Island, even if she agreed to help us she is at least a week’s sail from us” Tobias paused as he spoke the sudden urge of realization covering his body.  “Dehydration can kill in three days…” he adds softly…~


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[When the Cops Marines come ah? Calling!]*​
> 
> [Tobias Kane; Getting off that Island!]​
> The Day Before~~
> ...



Akuma Rodgers-

"Ugh... People drinking my rum... doctors actin all crazy... Monkey be trippin." Akuma grumbled to himself, though the odd thing was, he hadn't seen Thomas in hours. "Probably resting, nearly broke both his arms, the idiot." Akuma smirked a bit, though his smirk was quickly turned into a scowl when the ship jerked to one side and a loud THUD! was heard. "Oi! What the hell!? Who ran my ship into a rock!? This ship isn't very good so it might break if-" Akuma rushed over to the side of the ship as he was chastising the crew, but found himself looking down at a small boat.

"Oi! You on the boat! whatcha doin hitting my ship like that! That was very rude! You should apologize." Akuma looked down at the man, his eyes the only thing visible on his face, the rest covered with bandages. "Oi! Can you hear me? Hey, you alright down there?"


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~East Blue

Bluenote Dreyar​*
It was a sight one would never think about actually occurring. A rowboat was in cased in a bubble and was flying between the trees in a completely chaotic fashion. It was simply something you never expected to ever occur. The fiery teen stopped mid sprint to gaze up with wide eyes. Not only was the sight unbelievable but the mad laughter of a young girl topped off the madness. Suddenly the rowboat crashed into the ground no more than a dozen feet ahead of him and from the explosion a young woman came flying out towards him in a crazy tumble. Bluenotes eyes stretched out of his sockets and his mouth stretched out and hung open as he began to yell out in surprise. There was no chance to avoid or block, he could only await the incoming collision. The auburn haired girl slammed directly into him sending both across the ground in a spinning tumble. Bluenote ended up on his back with the wind completely knocked out of him while the girl looked down at him with her massive adventurous gaze.
"I'm looking for One Piece, have you seen it anywhere?" She said. The brawler could barely seize the words in his mind as his mind was running a mile a minute with what was actually happening. To make it worse there was a cute girl on top of him causing his face to go completely red as if he was boiling and a trickle of blood to run down from his nostril.
*“O-One Piece!?”* He was finally able to croak out.

Luckily he was saved by one of the woman’s crewmates who lifted her off his stunned form. After the man asked who he was he leapt to his feet and created some distance between them while his fists clenched tightly. He had to remember why he had come here.
*“Tch. Don’t matter who I am. Yer a buncha pirates comin’ to cause trouble ain’t ya! I ain’t gonna let ya do whatever ya want on my turf, punks!” *He snapped out, those his cheeks were still stained a rosy red. He frowned as he ran his eyes over the trio. By the looks of it they had some sort of power, or at least one of them did. None the less he would pummel them down. His eyes settled on the large eyed Captain once again. Suddenly a trail of blood ran down his nose again.
_‘Focus! Ain’t gonna let some pretty face slow me down. I ain’t protectin’ the townsfolk or nuthin’ either, jus’ doin’ this cause I can.’_ He thought. The black coated teenager suddenly pushed himself off the ground in a sudden burst that sent him flying forwards through the air. The strength that propelled him forward was in fact quite substantial as the ground where is feet had been standing exploded into clouds of dirt and cracked the earth. 
*“Unblockable Punch!”* He yelled out. Though before anyone could make a move his attention returned to the young woman in the centre of the trio. His face suddenly went completely red followed by an invisible blow smashing him in the torso. Bluenote went flying back across the forest floor and slammed into the ground in a big heap as if he had been hit by a wrecking ball.
*“D-Defeated!?”* He groaned. Somehow he had mentally smashed himself in the stomach for attacking a woman. 

The frowning brawler pushed himself up slightly as he looked over the dazed and unimpressed crew before him. Though it was another figure that caused the situation to change. An elderly man with a cane stepped between them with his hand stroking his beard. 
“Bluenote… causing problems again, hm?” As if the events that just occurred had never done so Bluenote was already speeding off in the other direction away from the old man.
*“Tch! Do what ya want!”* He called back as he disappeared into the islands foliage leaving the Phoenix Pirates in the presence of the towns’ old mayor. The gentle man let out a light sigh as he watched the young man disappear and turned towards the new arrivals. 
“Hello young ones. Welcome to Glacier Meadow”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 7, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma Rodgers-
> 
> "Ugh... People drinking my rum... doctors actin all crazy... Monkey be trippin." Akuma grumbled to himself, though the odd thing was, he hadn't seen Thomas in hours. "Probably resting, nearly broke both his arms, the idiot." Akuma smirked a bit, though his smirk was quickly turned into a scowl when the ship jerked to one side and a loud THUD! was heard. "Oi! What the hell!? Who ran my ship into a rock!? This ship isn't very good so it might break if-" Akuma rushed over to the side of the ship as he was chastising the crew, but found himself looking down at a small boat.
> 
> "Oi! You on the boat! whatcha doin hitting my ship like that! That was very rude! You should apologize." Akuma looked down at the man, his eyes the only thing visible on his face, the rest covered with bandages. "Oi! Can you hear me? Hey, you alright down there?"



*[A chance Meeting with the Roger Pirates]​*​
[A rocky Sea; Tobias Kane]​
 ♪My Bonnie lies over the Ocean, my Bonnie lies over the sea ♪” Tobias sang as he floated along caught amidst the currents. When he left that small Island just the day before he was merely planning on circling it and hitting the other side to catch a bigger boat, simple plan, right? Well the one thing the young fella forgot to factor into his great escape plan was rip current, a phenomenon that happens around islands that creates strong currents that can drag just about anything out to sea, especially such an inexperienced navigator such as Tobi here. Hitting that current he is now adrift a day from the closest land, not that he’d want to go back there as the Marines stationed on the island were given orders to shoot on sight. Brilliant!? Right? He knows and now he is sea stranded and looking at death as a possible choice for his actions. All over one cask of Amontillado that was supposed to be government secrets.

 ♫ “My Bonnie lies over the Ocean, Oh bring back my Bonnie to …..”♪

*CRASH!!~~*

As if being patronized by the gods themselves over his apparent lack of vocal talent Tobias small little world is rocked hard as his small boat is hit by a much larger ship.  “WHAAAAAAA!!!!!” Tobias yelps as he is stirred from his lounge. Being much smaller than the Roger’s ship his little boat is almost splintered like a tooth pick, but being what he was Tobias was very quick to act.  “Trace On!” he screams franticly as he slams his open palms onto the cracking floor of his dingy. His power marginally worked on wood, but that wasn’t what he was aiming for, it was all the nails and iron used to put the small ship together. Straining a soft white glow covers the ship and the nails and iron stretch and contorts pulling the splintered hull back together. Just when he thought it was all over and he was going to die the small vessel settles down and starts to skim along the side of the Roger vessel. Falling to his arse he pants loudly before peering up to see what was to be the instrument of his Doom. Tobias’ eyes widen in fear, ghost did exist. His eyes briefly falls to swirls as he collapses. 



			
				Akuma said:
			
		

> "Oi! Can you hear me? Hey, you alright down there?"


Akuma shouts back down as Tobi fainted. And at first the words didn’t reach him, they were too faint and traveled far too slow to be recognizable, but soon the world crashed back down around Tobias and he jumped back to his feet.  “Rude, rude?” he shouts at first as he jumped around about his small boat.  “Me rude, you’re the ones that almost killed me, haven’t you ever heard crush not thy smaller brethren, what kind o’ navigator do you have working for you any..” Tobias pauses as the more friendly words Akuma spoke registers in his head.  “Oh, I’m fine, besides the fact that this boat is now sinking…~”


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 7, 2012)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4

Lucio Powell*










​
Lucio couldn't help but smile at the strength and skill of his squad. He knew they'd be amazing by what they said about their abilities on the ship, but seeing is certainly believing - and this Lt. was in love with the view. Bigfoot easily ripped through the attaking revolutionaries with a powerful shock-wave created by a mere clap. Rayar manipulated his enemy into attacking their own nakama. Umi suddenly arrived with Ryu and Mark to assist them with their side of the mission. Using his "wheels" Umi casually sliced up the revolutionaries like a chef to vegetables. It was Lucio's turn to join the fray.

A group of revolutionaries turned their attention on Lucio. _"He looks defenseless!!!"_ One of them exclaimed. A large frown came across Lucio's face, "DEFENSELESS?!?!?!?! What the hell are y'all smokin'?!" Lucio trained his attention on the Marines. They all surrounded the Lt. with their weapons at the ready.

"STEP BACK!!!" Lucio yelled to his nakama as he slammed his right hand on the ground. The revolutionaries gave Lucio a look of bewilderment while continuing to close in on him. _"He must be giving up!"_

*"Moon Abyss!!!"*​
The surrounding revolutionaries slowly began to sink into the ground as if it was quick sand. They tried to struggle and run, but it was no use. They continued to sink until their entire lower body was underground, leaving only their upper-half above.

"Ya' know, I could do A LOT of shit to all of you right now, but I won't! Because I'm a nice guy!" Lucio said to them. "After we're done taking back the base, I'll be back to arrest you. Just sit tight here.......oh yeah.....YOU DON'T HAVE A CHOICE!!" 

The number of revolutionaries were quickly dying off. The combined efforts of the XMS proved to be far too much for the fodder guards to handle. They were currently winning the battle, but the war was still ahead. Above the battleground, an owl circled the vicinity, appearing to watch what was unfolding below.

Elsewhere..........​
We focus in on a large, brightly lit room with a huge table in the center of it. The Marine's insignia  was tarnished on the wall by a giant red X. Various screen monitors, boxes with weapons in them and other various gadgets are placed throughout the room as well. Three figures are seated at the table. One has a shaved head, the other looks like a cowboy and another is a woman that barely has on any clothing. 

From the door, the owl flies in and lands next to the cowboy looking man. The owl made a series of sounds that the cowboy seemed to interpret as if it was human language. After the owl stopped, the cowboys eyes lit up. 

"Why aren't the den den mushi's working? I usually get a report from one of the guys outside." The man with the shaved head said, slamming the communication device on the table in anger.

"Calm down, Rodrigo. They may have forgotten. Cut them some slack." The woman chimmed in while shuffling a deck of cards.

"Except they didn't. We're under attack!" The cowboy exclaimed.

*"WHAT? Are you absolutely sure?"* The man known as "Rodrigo" said.

"My companion doesn't know how to lie. There's a battle being waged outside as we speak."

"To think anyone could even make it this far without being noticed. Go get the others! We're heading out!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[A chance Meeting with the Roger Pirates]​*
> [A rocky Sea; Tobias Kane]​
> ♪My Bonnie lies over the Ocean, my Bonnie lies over the sea ♪? Tobias sang as he floated along caught amidst the currents. When he left that small Island just the day before he was merely planning on circling it and hitting the other side to catch a bigger boat, simple plan, right? Well the one thing the young fella forgot to factor into his great escape plan was rip current, a phenomenon that happens around islands that creates strong currents that can drag just about anything out to sea, especially such an inexperienced navigator such as Tobi here. Hitting that current he is now adrift a day from the closest land, not that he?d want to go back there as the Marines stationed on the island were given orders to shoot on sight. Brilliant!? Right? He knows and now he is sea stranded and looking at death as a possible choice for his actions. All over one cask of Amontillado that was supposed to be government secrets.
> 
> ...



"Well, seeing as you seem to be in a jam." Akuma leaned on the railing and lifted one of his hands in the air, looking at the back of his bandages. "You know, You seem like you could use a lift... You know, like... a ride... on a bigger ship... one that doesn't seem to be sinking into the ocean. Akuma blows on the back of his hand and rubs his nails on his shirt. "You uh... You need a ride?" 

Akuma looks down at Tobias and smirks a bit. "I mean, if you need a lift... I can let you join, On one condition of course." 


---------------


Thomas, North Blue

The bandaged up boxer sat in a small room within the lower decks of the ship. "Damn it, my arms are killing me." Thomas sighed, laying back in his bed, looking down at his arms and shaking his head. "Damn that crazy doctor... why did she have to patch me up this badly.. it's like my arms are stuck in a vice."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 7, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Well, seeing as you seem to be in a jam." Akuma leaned on the railing and lifted one of his hands in the air, looking at the back of his bandages. "You know, You seem like you could use a lift... You know, like... a ride... on a bigger ship... one that doesn't seem to be sinking into the ocean. Akuma blows on the back of his hand and rubs his nails on his shirt. "You uh... You need a ride?"
> 
> Akuma looks down at Tobias and smirks a bit. "I mean, if you need a lift... I can let you join, On one condition of course."
> 
> ...



*[There is always a Catch]​*​[That Old Tyme Sinking Feeling]​
Large beads of sweat formed on Tobias? brow. He knew he was in a pinch. He also knew that this man knew he was in a pinch and as Akuma told Tobias he would indeed give him a lift on a less sinking larger boat he also added there was a condition. Biting his lower lip he almost draws blood while casting his glance toward the sea. Tobias has been working with pirates and cut throats most of his life and he knew that there was always a catch and true to pirate form Akuma had laid out this very scenario even if he meant to or not.  ?Uh, a condition?? Tobias weakly asks while rubbing the back of his head, surly this fellow wasn?t boneheaded enough to think Tobias had money, well on him. He could obviously see that Tobias was alone on a small dingy with nothing of value what so ever.  ?Tell me kind mummy, what is this condition you speak of as I have no beli of my on, with me.? Tobias states with a bit louder voice so the mummy could hear him under all that linen.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 7, 2012)

*Pirate Hunter Prelude Arc

North Blue

Lysander Kinsani












*​

The snow slowly drifted over the landscape, covering a large golden field alongside a gentle flowing river. By the side of the reflective stream a lone figure sat with a circular straw hat covering his features and a green robe covering his form. A long slim sword lay in the snow grass behind him while in his grasp a fishing rod hung in the air, the string dangling in the water seeking prey. The aura was calm in this elegant scene. The soothing silence was soon interrupted as a small coated man with moustache and think coat waddled towards the complacent fisherman. He stood beside him looking over the long river side with his hands deep in his pockets to keep warm.
“Passing the time again Lysander.” The small man said as he ran his fingers over his moustache, a friendly smile on his lips. 

Leo Huggins
Marine Bounty Distributor​
“…” The green robed man moved ever so slightly in reply though that could have also been due to the bite he had gotten on the line of his fishing rod. The mysterious character pulled lightly with one hand against the strain of the fish, his movements generally smooth and graceful. The moustached man, Leo, continued to speak as if he was used to this kind of one sided conversation.
“I expected your business to dry up with Gold Roger dying but it’s blooming like never before. I swear, rookies are coming out of the wood work and the good old lousy pirate swarms are everywhere in sight. Here you are fishing; I’ll never understand you Lys.” A small chuckled escaped his lips as he gave his stomach a light pat.
“…” The fish broke off the line and escaped down stream, splashes erupting from the pure gentle waters surface further and further away from the pair.
“I suppose you’ll need something exciting to get moving. A crew of new rookies, The Jamble Pirates is what they call themselves, are heading towards Grand Line straight off the bat. They have a while to though, how about intercepting them. The bounty is not amazing, but the marines are happy to see any rookies brought down.” He raised a brow and looked down to his sitting friend as he awaited some sort of reply. After a few moments of consideration the slim robed man slowly pushed himself to his feet, taking his sword in its sheath with him. Once at full height he easily dwarfed his friend.
“… Alright.” Was all he said before he turned away from Leo and glided across the snow covered field towards the dock. Leo let out a small sigh and rubbed his beard.
“Honestly. For such a quiet guy he does some reckless stuff. Not even going to wait for a ship to take him.” The man who had been called Lys, with his face and form still hidden by the wide circular straw hat made his way towards a trade ship about to leave port.
“Tradesman…” He said from beneath the straw. The man looked down from his ship and blinked at the odd sight.
“Aye friend, how can I help you?” The swordsman pulled out a small bag of beli and gave it a small shake. 
“A lift… with a small detour…” The tradesman blinked again as he heard the money jangle together. It was no small sum. 
“W-wow! Of course hop on.”

It was a few days later when the trade ship finally reached a crossing point. Weather it had been complete luck or careful planning but somehow this trade ship was in the direct course of the Jamble Pirates ship heading towards Reverse Mountain. While it was still some distance off they would need to pass the trades ship to keep on route. The head trader suddenly began running about the ship once he saw pirate colours, yelling about for his men to awake and for everyone to get to work in escaping.
“Pirates! We gotta get a move on!” From across the water the voices of men yelling fiercely echoed over the blue. The Pirates had also spotted he trades ship however they were not about to flee, they were intending to plunder. 
“Dammit, why did I agree to this detour, damn you, swordsman!” The head trader yelled out while thrusting his finger towards a calmly perched green robed man. The hunter sat quietly against the mast of the ship with the shadow of the straw hat hiding his face.
“It’s fine...” He said softly. Before they knew it the Pirate ship was almost upon them. At the head of the ship a large man with a massive halberd and long coat stood, holding it above his head with laughter bellowing from his lungs.
“JABABABABABA! HAND OVER ALL YOUR BOOTY! ARGH!”

Captain Jamble Bearbody
8,500,000 Bounty​
The pirates roared out in laughter behind their Captain. As the tradesman sweated in fear, their money and lives at stake, the green robed swordsman slowly strode to the edge of the small trade vessel with his hand wrapped around his sheathed blade. 
“Are you… Captain Jamble… Worth 5,000,000?” Lys said in a calm voice. The Pirate snorted and pointed his halberd towards the tall and slim swordsman.
“That’s right! Quiver in fear fool, my bounty’s already that high!” Suddenly a splatter of blood exploded from his torso with the green robed man no longer upon the small trade ship but instead was standing before the pirate with his blade slipping back into its’ sheath. Every watched wide eyed at the unbelievable sight. In the speed the swordsman used his hat had been flung from his head and soared off into the sea air, revealing his features. As Captain Jamble collapsed to the floor his crew gasped and leapt backwards with shocked expressions.
“No way!? It’s…!”
“Pirate Hunter Lys!”

Lysander Kinsani
Pirate Hunter​
The Pirate hunter with the appearance of a canine yet body of a man was a known collector of bounties in North Blue. His dog like face looked over towards the rest of the crew as his hand gripped firmly around the hilt of his sword. 
“There is a bounty… on the entire crew together too…” The Jamble Pirates yelped and quickly drew their weapons. They were at least not going down without a fight.


*A few days later…*
Leo blinked as he stood in the courtyard of the snowy marine base, two marines on either side of him. Lysander had his hand held out ready for the bounty collection while the entire Jamble Pirate crew lay bound and beaten to pulps behind him. 
“I expected no less, Lys!” He said in a cheerful as he spun his moustache. The pirates were quickly dragged off by marines, unable to resist anything in their current state. Once the beli bag was dropped into the canine pirate hunters hand he turned on his heel and slowly made his way towards the exit. Though the voice of Leo caused him to stop mid stride.
“Wait, Lys! I have an offer for you.” He said. The swordsman slightly glanced over his shoulder.
“…” As usual, that was a sign for the man to continue.
“I don’t know all the details but a Captain in North Blue, a noble of sorts, wants a particular group of criminals and pirates wiped out from an island not far from here. Supposedly the entire island is full of criminals, it’s a lot like some places in Grand Line though their strength should be no where near that kind of power. In any case, he is offering 50,000,000 beli to the Bounty collector that gets the job done. What do you say?” Leo held out a map and a sealed letter towards the Pirate Hunter with a large smile on his lips. Once again after a few moments on contemplation the swordsman turned and took the items held out to him before swiftly departing on his new mission.

Little did he know of what he had truly been assigned to do, and how his actions would make him a wanted and hated man of the World Government… but that is yet to come.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Newly Formed Taskforce Absolute Justice...​*
_*~The week before~​*_
With his background, recommendations and politics involved the young Yagami was able to skip the basic training a new recruit usually has to go trough and instead slide in at Ensign rank but nonetheless it was decided that he was given at least training before he was assigned to a marine squadron and that is how Shin Yagami ended up at Marine Base D10 ruled by the tyrannical Captain Capo Bastone Kong. Well that might be giving the Career a bit too much credit but it was generally accepted that the man was something of a tool. Even for a Kong, a family that seemed to pop out future marines at a bunny like pace.

He had served his time here, and the Nihonese noble was glad that he would be getting reassigned soon. Anything out of sight of this place and it's collection of assorted assholes would do just fine, the only useful information he would take with him was that he would be having a hard time serving on your average marine squad. He never was too fond of politics, but so far from the games played on his homeland he couldn't even bring himself to pretend to give a shit and it was the same with bureaucracy. So far he hadn't met a superior that could just let him mind his own business and point him towards a target when the situation called for it.

"The captain will see you now." A rather greasy looking and quite possibly the most unattractive looking secretory Shin had ever seen, called out to him. She rushed to open the door for Shin, follow after him when he passed, to close the door and then to finally introduce her beloved captain. Shin had found this tradition of introducing the receiver instead of the guest rather odd, and nauseating as well seeing as how he not only had to spent more time with the toad of a lady but the whole thing was rather pretentious as well and he grew up in the presence of some rich douches but this guy was in a league of his own.

"May I present, the magnificent Captain Capo Bastone Kong!" It seemed they were out of confetti though as it was being sprinkled around this time. 

"Impressive as always, sir."He bothered to add a respective sir but that was all he could muster, the dry sarcasm was clear to anyone with even the slightest capability of hearing.....Well excluding the captain of course, it flew right past him and it probably never even occurred to the secretary that someone would be able to have a bad opinion of her dear captain.

"Alright you damn Sak."The slur was commonly used by long serving marines like the one present, Nihon had been improving their relationship the last couple of years but Capo was among the marine forces sent to strike back at the nation after their bloody response to the construction of a Marine base in 'It's waters'. Well Capo was an accountant at a supply base that supplied the forces that actually did something useful but he saw himself of a veteran of the war and he had never forgotten the 'horror's' he had seen in that war.

"I've decided not to dropkick your ass back to Ramen central."In reality he had been pushing for this but his superiors simply told him to shut up and take good care of of the noble as his role was vital in the attempt at forging a bond between the W.G. and the Nihonese empire. Even his Nephew, Rear Admiral Don K.  Kong, told him to not press the issue. The prodigy of the family shared his 'love' for the Nihonese people, Don was on the forefront though being a rookie at the time but making his name in those battles. 
Capo was advised to just sent the brat of with a smile, to an active duty assignment. "Let him get killed on duty, I know just the guy to take care of this." He had been told. "Three weeks serving under that beast and the disrespectful gnat will walk into some friendly fire or break his neck going head first trough a desk."

"So I'm sending you off to your next assignment." He held of up a file. "Sadly an apology, and not your life, will have to do....Hey what the hell are you doing!" Shin was in no mood for this crap though, he would've tread lightly normally with a captain, even he isn't this reckless but around a pencil pusher like this Shin did not bother. He had simply grabbed the file and headed out of the office.

"If this is about taking an eye from your Nephew." Another Kong, Chief Petty Officer Soldato Kong, was the nephew in question. "He challenged me to a duel, I don't fuck around when it comes to dueling, both you and him are welcome to challenge me and try to get revenge but you'd better hurry because I'm on the next ship out of here."

He left a a stunned, and slightly nervous at the possibility of having to get into a fight, captain in his wake as he read the file. 
And so ended his boot camp at Marine Base D10.

~Present Time~*​*
He shook off the repulsion of having to serve on such a horrific ship quickly, and even managed to stop  shuddering after a minute or two as the feeling of degrading himself by having his noble feet get anywhere near such a vessel washed over him. He familiarized himself with the ship and the marines he met while on his search for his commanding officer. By the time he was pointed in the right direction, things seemed rather hectic on this death trap and Shin was becoming confident he'd end up in Davy Jones' locker sooner or later if this ship wasn't fixed sometime soon.

It appeared he was not the only new arrival, he was just looking over his peer when the lieut stomped over to them, for the life of him, Shin could not tell if the man was mad or if it was normal for the giant of a man to move like that.  He bowed respectfully, he might mouth off a deskjockey but a senior that knew what he was doing and had no qualms about doing it as brutal as possible was to be respected.  

"Ensigns Shin Yagumai and Sendo Kagawa," Garrick muttered, reading their names off a clipboard that looked cartoonishly small in his grip. "I trust you ladies heard my little speech earlier. Well don't forget it."

"Yes, Sir." Was his reply, he kept it at that. In his experience a capable leader never needed to be asked if there was something a subordinate could do for him, if that was the case you would've been told already. He waited patiently to be either excused or set to work


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 7, 2012)

*Lupe Falla~ The Howling Man*

*Tenbruto City*

Lupe's entire body was about to explode. He was ready to find the woman who had taken his money. While Pazzo hadn't really chastised him for it, Lupe was annoyed that he'd let a woman of all people take his money. It had only been because of his belly that he'd gotten himself distracted, but Lupe was still disappointed. His senses would lead him straight to this strange woman. Lupe walked on all fours, sniffing the ground, ready, just waiting for Pazzo to give him the command. However, before he could so, dozens of marines rushed into the bar that the Ravenbeard Pirates were currently in. Pazzo, Kindal, and Lupe all reacted quickly, with Pazzo shooting out some of that handy black sludge at a marine before he could call his superiors and reveal their location. More marine trouble would be annoying and unnecessary... But Lupe really wanted to rip through these bastards and get to that woman. He'd track her down at all costs. 
"Let's get this over with!" He exclaimed, ripping out of his shirt with his sharp nails like some kind of wolf man.












*"Gwahahaha. Kindal go and get the ship, we'll handle the boys in blue!"* He barked and the Ravenbeard swordsman nodded, sneaking out of the bar before any marines could even notice he left. Perhaps he would've made an even better assassin then a pirate... With Kindal on his way to the ship, Pazzo and Lupe had to take care of the marine scouts. The marines stood as a group, but even they shook as they stared down Pazzo D. Morte and Lupe Falla. One was a notorious pirate captain and the other was a raging lunatic who had escaped from Crescent Point Institution. Needless to say, these men were facing death itself.

 "Howling Rage!" Lupe yelled, throwing himself into the crowd of marines. Marines flew through the air and the other people in the bar tried their best to avoid the random flying pieces. They also had to avoid Pazzo's toxic touch for the man hurled the poison everywhere through the air, not missing a single marine. Within seconds, an entire marine squad had just been utterly demolished by only two people. Pazzo grinned ear to ear, his foot resting comfortably on top of a marine. *"Gwahahaha. That was pretty quick! I was hoping to have a little more fun!"* He admitted to Lupe. Lupe ran over to the side of his captain, like a dog he sat. 

"Let's find the woman!" He yelled eagerly, his long tongue wrapped around his face. Pazzo crossed his arms and says,* "Patience Lupe! The woman will come to us in time... But before that we should have a little fun..." *He stated and raises a hand, pointing to a lone marine who had managed to crawl away from the battle scene. Lupe sees the man and realizes what his captain means, quickly. They would hunt this man down, giving him a sense of hope, when in the end Pazzo and Lupe would come down on him, taking his life. Lupe smirked, his face covered in shadow now, "That sounds fun, Captain..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2012)

Rose dusted off her clothes, thinking over what Van said. "More places?" All those years of skipping out on geography class seemed to have finally caught up with her.  She had promised her mom that she would find One Piece and be back in two weeks. The way Van spoke, it would be more like two years or something. "Well mom won't be able to ground me when I become the Pirate Queen!"  she added with a giggle. 

She quickly returned her focus onto the boy who she had knocked into. For some reason his face was as red as a tomato. Rose almost bowled over laughing at the mental image that suddenly sprung into her mind of steam billowing out of his flaring nostrils and ears. The boy didn't seem to find the situation funny though, and even seemed to be looking for a fight. Rose shrugged. If he was that mad over a little bump then she was more then willing to apologize. The boy glared at each of them in turn, but when his gaze fell on her again his face flared even redder. Rose stared at him in befuddlement. 

"Why is his nose bleeding like that?" she asked. 

"I think he likes you," Van replied with a smirk. 

Rose found this very funny for some reason and chortled with laughter. Such things had always gone over her head. Suddenly the boy rocketed off the ground with stunning force. Rose blinked in surprise and she brought her hands up, but then quite unexpectedly the boy seemed to hit an invisible wall and rebounded across the forest floor. 

“D-Defeated!?” he groaned in a shattered heap. 

"That was the easiest fight ever," Archey mumbled.

Rose got a very different impression from the encounter. The bloody nose without being punched, hitting an invisible wall. "Wow so he's like a mime!" 

It was then that an old man appeared from the forest path. Rose stared at him blankly as he began to chastise the boy, whose name was Bluenote apparently. This only seemed to make him angrier, however, and the boy sprinted away. The old man sighed and shook his head. He turned towards Rose and her mates and welcomed them to the island. As it turned out he was the mayor. "You've come at just the right time," he said. "We're holding our annual Bel Tine festival this evening. There will be a banquet and a-" He staggered backwards several paces as Rose suddenly appeared in his face as if by teleportation. She smiled sweetly at him. 

"Did you say banquet? That means there will be food right?"  she asked, visions of gigantic turkey drumsticks dancing through her head. 

"Well yes and-"

"COUNT US IN!" 

He chuckled. "Well see you there then."

As the mayor departed, Rose, Van, and Archey made their way into town. Rose skipped along ahead of them, humming to herself.  "We'll need a new ship and supplies and stuff, you know like candy, and meat, and more candy. First things first though, tonight we eat and party!" she declared happily. 

"And drink," Archey added. 

Rose nodded. She kept thinking about Bluenote. "Maybe I'll ask that weird mime kid to join us too," she added. 

_Somewhere on Peach Island..._
"I don't care if that girl comes back with One Piece, Pluton, and Gol D. Roger himself resurrected from the gallows. She's gonna get it when I see her!" Azalea D. Flora screamed at the top of her lungs, her long auburn hair frazzled and frayed at the edges. 

Amelia watched as her mother paced nervously about the kitchen. It was rare to see her like this. Usually her mother was the most graceful and collected person in a room. "Rose will be fine mom," she said soothingly, though not believing it for a second. 

"I don't know where she gets these crazy pirate dreams from. Certainly not from me. It's that no good father of hers, gallivanting around the Grand Line even though he hasn't seen his daughter in 16 years!" 

"But didn't you become a pirate when you were a teenager?" Amelia asked timidly. 

"Amy, I love you honey...*BUT YOU'RE NOT HELPING RIGHT NOW!*"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[There is always a Catch]​*[That Old Tyme Sinking Feeling]​
> Large beads of sweat formed on Tobias? brow. He knew he was in a pinch. He also knew that this man knew he was in a pinch and as Akuma told Tobias he would indeed give him a lift on a less sinking larger boat he also added there was a condition. Biting his lower lip he almost draws blood while casting his glance toward the sea. Tobias has been working with pirates and cut throats most of his life and he knew that there was always a catch and true to pirate form Akuma had laid out this very scenario even if he meant to or not.  ?Uh, a condition?? Tobias weakly asks while rubbing the back of his head, surly this fellow wasn?t boneheaded enough to think Tobias had money, well on him. He could obviously see that Tobias was alone on a small dingy with nothing of value what so ever.  ?Tell me kind mummy, what is this condition you speak of as I have no beli of my on, with me.? Tobias states with a bit louder voice so the mummy could hear him under all that linen.



"See... I have this pirate crew... and well, we need some more members if we're going to accomplish anything..." Akuma looks down at the slowly sinking ship, he could see that Tobias was nervous and that made him feel a little more like messing with the poor man... "So, how bout you just, hop on up here and join my crew. I mean, that seems a small exchange for saving your life right? Serving in my crew..." Akuma smirked, he knew he had this man by the balls and there was nothing he could do about it... just give in little man, Akuma owns you.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 7, 2012)

*Marine Base J4, Xtreme Marine Squadron
Umi Rolands*
Umi blocked against bullets with one of his wheels while the other continued his onslaught, hitting revolutionaries with deadly accuracy. He tugged the connecting string to pull the flying weapon back to his hand then ducked low to avoid the swing of a sword. "Blasted acrobat!" The man said as Umi finished him with a well placed slice to the neck.

"Thanks for the compliment," Umi said as he stood back up, ready for more. He was taking aim at his next target, a short revolutionary brandishing a dagger, when he heard a voice.

"Ouch." the voice said, coming from the floor beneath him. Umi looked down. There, lying on the floor but apparently unhurt was a man with pale-blond hair. He was dressed in a pale red coat with a thick crimson scarf. He had brown gloves and purple eyes. Lying beside him was a black metal scythe, clearly his weapon.

"Would you mind removing your foot from my face?" The man said in a mellow but nonetheless clear voice.

Umi's first response was skepticism. "What in the world are you doing, lying on the floor in the middle of a battle, you aren't even injured!" As easy as it would have been for Umi to take advantage of the man's current position, he couldn't help but seek an answer to this most bewildering question.

"I saw you guys start attacking, and I thought I'd do you a favor and play dead. I really would prefer it if you left me be." The man said as best as he could with Umi's foot partly covering his mouth.

"Sorry, but I have orders to retake this base, and you're a liability." Umi said as he raised a fire wheel above his head and brought it down on his unusual opponent.

CLANG!

In an instant the revolutionary had grabbed his scythe and blocked Umi's blade with his scythe's thin body, refusing to give an inch. Then with a sudden show of effort he pushed Umi back, smiling like he had just told a joke. Umi prepared to counterattack, but two nearby revolutionaries charged towards him and ruined his chance. By the time he had felled the two the Scythe wielder was on his feet, holding his scythe in a diagonal defensive position. With a grin the revolutionary charged forward, eager to chop Umi to pieces.

Or so Umi thought. The second Umi was within range the man swung his scythe straight for his head. Umi swerved to the left, missing the scythe by a hair. He pulled his blades in to defend against a follow up attack...only to find that the man was gone. He had continued running long after his initial attack hurriedly making his way out of building.

Umi was in awe. That man was the strongest person he'd fought yet, but he was running away? What was Umi even supposed to do in this situation? Abandon the battle for a non-combative opponent? Umi nodded. Yes, even though that man wasn't attacking for the time being, that could change at any time. He should take care of him now.

Umi charged out large entryway, making his way onto the steps outside the building. He could see the man now, still running away with his scythe in hand. He was quickly moving through the grassy field surrounding the building, making his way towards the bridge Umi had crossed a short while ago. At this rate he might run straight to the comm tower!

Umi followed as fast as his legs could carry. He was gaining on him, sure, but not fast enough. With over 30 yards between them it would be hard to catch up. But then Umi didn't really need to do that. All he needed was to get in range for a quick fire wheel to the guy's head. With him paying full attention to escaping he'd probably be caught off guard. Umi worked his legs, taking short, immediate steps, a tiring but effective method. By the time the man had reached the bridged umi was only 10 yards behind. A bit more and...

Umi pulled his arm back as he ran, gathering his strength. Then he jerked the arm forward, releasing his circular blade. "Rapid Cyclone!" Umi yelled as the blade flew towards the man at blinding speed. At the last possible instant the man turned, bringing  his scythe down like a hammer and swatting the weapon away.

The man stared at him from across the bridge, his smile concealing obvious irritation. "You're so persistent," The man said as Umi tugged on the fire wheel's string, sending it flying back to his hand. "You keep trying for a fight that only you want to participate in."

"I couldn't let you escape, you're too strong to be taken lightly."

The man sighed. "There will be no escaping you then." He looked up at the sky in longing. "I really just wanted to be left alone, I sided with these guys because they support me without asking me to work very often. But you've ruined my peace. Why is that?"

Umi didn't respond, simply holding his ground on the bridge. The man seemed resigned to fight him now, which meant Umi just had to wait for him to make the first move.

"Ha Ha Ha," The man laughed, covering the left part of his face with his free hand. "Well, I guess it isn't all bad. Fighting a nobody is no fun, but you might actually give me a challenge, and a good fight is one thing I do enjoy. Alright!" The man barked, grabbing his scythe with both hands and slicing the open air. 

Immediately a compressed wave of air formed and rocketed towards Umi's face. He reflexively pulled up both wheels in defense just in time to shoulder the blast. It felt as if he were fighting against a cannonball. Umi began to lose ground, his feet losing traction. He managed to stay standing though, and sliced the wave with his fire wheels,breaking it in two.
"Such a powerful shockwave," Umi said as he took a breath "You're in a different league from your colleagues."

"Thanks, Marine" The man said snidely. "Though I don't take much stalk in the compliments of a dead man." He cut through the air once more, taking two parallel swings as powerful as the first. The shock-waves shot forward.

Umi took a running jump, leaping over six feet in the air before touching back down on the narrow bridge. "Your boasting is premature," Umi said as the two prepared for another round.

*Umi vs Steve "The Half Moon". Battle in progress*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2012)

*[Tooth and Claw Pt.2]​*​
[The lie that Binds Pt I, Unto the Fire; Jackie D. Roberts]​
?Quick!? the cut throat yells loudly back into the hallway he had just walked from. ?The intruder has been found in the South Halls!? the large man adds as he fumbles with his blunderbuss, though the action of loading even this simplest of muzzle loading weapons prove difficult in the thick of a panicked mindset. Black powder spilled all over the floor as his fingers nervously fumbled with the bullhorn. Every so often as the seconds ticked by the brute looks up from his task, the chatter over the Den Dens alluded to a beast of a woman that savagely slaughtered the outside squad, mutilating them beyond recognition after their deaths. Though the chatter wasn?t true, it was enough to make this kidnapper piss his pants trying to work his weapon back into firing condition. Believing the powder level in his weapon adequate for his task the next thing he pulls out a back as the now closed horn falls into place. Using his teeth the man opens the bag via its string revealing pit shot that makes the blunderbuss deadly at close to mid-range.  The sound of the iron shot hitting the ground can be heard as the bag is emptied, to the thugs dismay more of the shot ended up on the floor then it did in the gun. 

?Hey, you guys hear me?? he growled in annoyance as he decides to inch forward toward the room as the bag he as hold hit the ground with a light pat. In response to his yell, all he got was silence, fine if they wanted to be that way he?d get her and claim all the glory for himself, hopefully the boss would reward him and give him power over that damned Carolinas. ?Fine! I?ll Kill Her Myself!? he roars as he pushes forward with his gun at the ready. Its deep iron colored barrel is first to slide into the dark room that Jackie had ducked into. It swept side to side before the man himself slowly slinked into the room himself. He growled angrily as his eyes were poorly adjusting to the lower light conditions compared to the hallways. ?Where the hell is that switch..? he mumbles as he decides to fumble a hand over the wall looking to flood light into the room.  ?Not over here honey.? Jackie lowly states back sharply as a thrust from the butt of one of her long daggers knocks the man back. ?I?ll kill ya bitch!? the man yells as he quickly pulls the blunderbuss around to where he felt the push. 

 ?Twin Roulette Style: Mercenary Tactics!? Jackie yells as her two weapons are utilized. Jackie knew of weapons and of their weaknesses. A rigorous routine driven into her by Junko who?s philosophy was being well prepared meant almost certain victory. Blunderbusses was hellish weapons with deadly spraying range, but where they had a wide attack radius they had two key weaknesses. One being range and the other being construction. Jackie was too close to utilize the range flaw, sides she was a close range fighter. Range mucked her up too. No at this distance she is hoping to utilize the shoddy construction of the weapon itself. With a heavy TINK Black Razor slams into the blunderbuss tip first and wedges between the iron barrel and the wooden body. Blood Razor, her other long dagger is immediately behind Black Razor coming up from the floor as it, Black Razor, is twisted. The resulting force added with the twisting action dislodges the barrel of the weapon as the trigger is pulled on the flint lock. A puff of smoke followed by a blast briefly illuminates the room as Jackie moves. The man yells in pain as he is blinded by the flash of gunpowder. Dropping his weapon he stumbles back out into the hall.  ?Double Roulette Style: Knave of Hearts!? Jackie yells, this time with more volume as she leaps from the shadows. Darting past the stumbling man she lands upon a crouching knee. 

Two burst of blood ooze from open gaping wounds as he collapses, this one small battle was over. But this one small victory was but the second hurtle as more men flood into the hall.  ?Bloody Hell.? Jackie grumbles with a annoyed face as she watched the numbers grow. ?Intruder discovered!? voices echoes over Den Dens as the men entered the room. Slinging the blood from her weapons she stands a slight grin spreading across her face.  ?Well boys, ready to dance?? She asks to their confusion. ?Uh, where here to kill you.? One replies as he scratched his head. A black expression falls over Jackie?s face, just how dense were these guys that worked for Carolinas.  ?Twin Roulette Style: Dread Charge?? Jackie mumbles as she readies both weapons as she darts forward. If these idiots were going to just stand there, well she?d take full advantage. Her opened toed boots squeaks as she bounds down the hall. The men at first started to draw weapons, but as she slowly scales the wall and continues to run toward them they pause in amazement.  

Grunts scatter as she cleaves through the ranks and with two bounds she had cleared that hallway leaving a wake of Chaos in her wake and now she was bounding up the stairs, she had to end this before the rest of the bandits regrouped. Now all that lay between her and opportunity was a set of large double doors that she quickly burst through. The room she entered was large and lavish with fancy paintings and fur rugs. A man dressed in light red stood before her, this had to be Carolinas.  ?I told you I?d be seeing your boss soon.? Jackie growls as she pulled her daggers around. ?Ogre SMASH!? a deep voice boomed before she could attack though. Catching movement out of the corner of her eyes, she quickly guards being slammed hard by a large club moments later. As she rolls one way across the mirror polished floor her daggers skidded the other, she was now officially disarmed and dazed, a fact that Carolinas fully takes advantage of. ?Got you know girly.? He chuckles as he walks toward her~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2012)

*[Xtreme Clobbering Time Pt. II]*​

[Fight with all Your Might, Kenneth Forescythe]​
* “Aw, ain’t thit cute?”* Kenneth growls as a mass of revolutionaries gathered around him as his fellow Marines were attacked. A large paw of a hand slams into the closest Revolutionary to Kenneth as he sends the poor man flying away. Like a bowling ball he slams into a small contingency of another advancing group of Rebels. * “Give ‘em hell lads, or dennea come ah bawlin’ tae meh.”*  he growls as another massive swipe sends a couple Revolutionaries sprawling to the ground. “Get that giant ape!” one man  shouts as he draws a saber from a scabbard as he charged toward Kenneth. Veins in Kenneth’s eyes became visible while he gritted his teeth with a scowl, what was with everyone, * “I denena ken whit is moar insultin’. Being call’d ah monkey ‘r bein’ in this get up.”* Kenneth growls as he slammed a fist into the stone floor. * “Impact Point!”* Kenneth shouts at the top of his lungs. The ground shakes violently for a moment stopping the charging group of men and women. Pulling his fist from the rubble he created Kenneth is back on his feet again charging back into the thick of battle. * “Tornado Spin!”* is the attacked named as he burst through their ranks. With both arms outstretched Kenneth steps into a spin giving double lariats every few steps. 

Like sacks of potatoes the opposition falls and Lucio with a grin steps into the fray. Seemed it was his turn using Moon Abyss he attacks. Using his freaky ghost magic, Kenneth’s Interoperation, revolutionaries began to sink into the solid ground, Kenneth grinded wildly, turning his attention upward he decides he is going to take the battle further into the base as the rest mopped up down here. Clotheslining Revolutionaries as he went, * “Clothesline from Hell!”* he charges the stairs and quickly makes his way up them knocking more rebels around with each swing. At the top of the stairs he is greeted with two oak doors. Doors meant to keep people out; luckily Kenneth wasn’t your ‘normal’ person. His two meat hooks plow through the seam of the doors. With a yank to either side he rips the doors open, then off their hinges. Barreling though the room he bowls over another small group of startled rebels before crashing into a less impressive room. A room deep in the stink of death, the walls smeared in blood and sinew. * “Whit an th’ bloody hell happened ‘ere?”* he asks, being forced to pause at the stench. His question was about to be answered.    

 “Kill..” a low growl can be heard coming from Kenneth’s side. Turning the Marine is met with a mighty hammer, taking the blow straight to the ribs. With a blood soaked cough Kenneth eyes bug as he is lifted up off the ground and sent hurtling through a wall back into the room he had just left. At first the Rebels who were recouping were startled, but happy grins crossed their faces when they see Baron step through the hole. “You’re dead now Marine, Baron is going to grind you to a pulp.” They yell with glee as the Rhino slams the mallet off one of palms. * “Aw, shut th’ hell up.”* Kenneth coughs while pulling himself to a knee.~~

Kenneth Vs Baron Begins~~

*[Choices in the North]*​
[Joining Up with Pirates, Tobias Kane]​
 “Mummies have pirate crews?” Tobias asks as his small boat slowly filled with water. He didn’t scratch his chin long however as he felt the water seeping over his ankles. Looking down, his eyes bug with fight as he jumps from the water to one of the small boats seats.  “Well mr. Mummy man.” Tobias states looking down, just briefly though.  “Spider climb of my life!” Tobi yells as he with an unnatural zeal climbs the side of the Roger Pirates ship. In the next moment he was firmly shaking Akuma’s hands.  “Nice to meet you Mr. Mummy, please don’t eat my brains and I’d be happy to join your crew.” Tobias states rapidly as he shook Akuma’s hands wildly.~~


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Mummies have pirate crews?? Tobias asks as his small boat slowly filled with water. He didn?t scratch his chin long however as he felt the water seeping over his ankles. Looking down, his eyes bug with fight as he jumps from the water to one of the small boats seats.  ?Well mr. Mummy man.? Tobias states looking down, just briefly though.  ?Spider climb of my life!? Tobi yells as he with an unnatural zeal climbs the side of the Roger Pirates ship. In the next moment he was firmly shaking Akuma?s hands.  ?Nice to meet you Mr. Mummy, please don?t eat my brains and I?d be happy to join your crew.? Tobias states rapidly as he shook Akuma?s hands wildly.~~​


​
Akuma Rodgers, North BLue

"I am not a mummy." Akuma comments, looking the man over as he shook his hand. "The names Akuma." He smiled a bit at the new man. "This is my pirate crew, we have a crazy barrel goddess, a wrestling doctor, a boxer and a butler so far! also we have four pets! Three dogs and a monkey who knows acupuncture! I hope you enjoy your stay on our ship... cause, now imma need a new boat." Akuma comments, rubbing his chin, still shaking Tobias hand. "Ah... by the way, what's your name?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Lair of HAL, Deep Below Adventure Island*​
?P-p-p-please I d-d-d-don't think that is n-n-n-necessary...I-I-I-I'm B-b-bridget. I-I-I d-don't mean any harm...?

There was nothing but silence for a long moment, silence and darkness.

Finally, a single light clicked on, a spotlight revealing a small wooden box. "Initial scans show heart rate at 153 beats per minute. Subject is terrified. Subject has muscle mass well below human norm. Threat level...92%"

"N-n-ninety two percent?!"

"As you have obviously failed to notice," HAL said, his voice practically dripping scorn, "My chassis consists of nothing more than a box. A human toddler represents a threat level of 91.3%. You are .7% more dangerous than a human toddler."

"Oh."

"As you can see, I must take steps to ensure my survival," HAL said. "With a single call I can have this room flooded with MITES. You will most certainly die. Give me one reason not to exterminate you."


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2012)

*Mark Markson
*
After capturing the control room and catching up with the others, a steady flow of soldiers started attack them. The first batch was easily fended of, but soon the flow intensified. The attackers also seamed to become progressively stronger. 

After the first batch, Mark had found a highpoint at the back of the room, shooting down attackers as soon as they rush in. Even though he is a amateur marksman, his sniping skills was more then proficient at shooting down most any low tier troublemaker.

At the beginning of the third assault, he noticed a swishing sound somewhere in the distant, but shook it off. Another faint noise, this time a clicking noise, found it's way into his ear canal. It took him a fraction of a second to understand the source of the sound. Dropping his rifle, he threw himself back, but the fraction of a second he used to react was enough. He felt a harsh stinging pain in his shoulder as the bullet lodged itself into the top of his collarbone. 

"Fuck." he cursed, zigzagging backwards until he was behind a ledge big enough to escape the assault of bullets. However, one more bullet grazed his cheek before he got to safety. He knew he had to think fast. More revolutionaries would come, but Mark was stuck fighting an unseen enemy. Oh, the irony.

*Mark vs. Luke; Fight begun.*


----------



## Eternity (Jan 8, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose dusted off her clothes, thinking over what Van said. "More places?" All those years of skipping out on geography class seemed to have finally caught up with her.  She had promised her mom that she would find One Piece and be back in two weeks. The way Van spoke, it would be more like two years or something. "Well mom won't be able to ground me when I become the Pirate Queen!"  she added with a giggle.
> 
> She quickly returned her focus onto the boy who she had knocked into. For some reason his face was as red as a tomato. Rose almost bowled over laughing at the mental image that suddenly sprung into her mind of steam billowing out of his flaring nostrils and ears. The boy didn't seem to find the situation funny though, and even seemed to be looking for a fight. Rose shrugged. If he was that mad over a little bump then she was more then willing to apologize. The boy glared at each of them in turn, but when his gaze fell on her again his face flared even redder. Rose stared at him in befuddlement.
> 
> ...



*Archey Madma - Party Hard or Die Drinking*


Archey had tried to keep a laid back appearance, but this Rose girl was really something else. Rarely did someone make him want to both laugh and hit them at the same time. But Rose managed that perfectly. Pirate Queen? Mime? Angel? He was not sure if this girl was, delusional, stupid, joking, or a mixture of them all..

After the bubbly flight, he thought it would be better to just zone out and let Rose do her thing. He was about to walk off when he food caught his ears.

"Food?" he said, mostly to himself. "I'm in."

Rose started skippin' on ahead, humming a jolly tune while doing so. She started talking about getting a ship and supplies. "First things first though. Tonight we eat and party!"

"And drink," he added, almost smiling. 


"That wierd kid?" he asked, raising an eyebrow in disbelief. "Your life I guess.."
Rose seemed to be a good investment for the moment, so tagging along seemed like a good idea. More people mean less chance if early death, something he was quite used to at this point. Every single crew he had been with had either died by the hands of marines, other pirates or the many storms out at sea. _"Maybe this time.."_ he thought.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2012)

*Sabrina Allgood: Tenbruto City...*
Sabrina sat at the edge of the king sized bed, counting the crisp stacks of beli notes that she had stolen from that oh so gullible wolf boy. It was all too easy, perhaps a little too easy. "I'm getting _too_ good at this," she said aloud to the shadow on the wall.

Shadow Sabrina smiled and nodded in agreement while dancing with ink like fluidity along the walls of the posh hotel room. The living shadow was her exact duplicate in form and personality, though perhaps a bit more mischievous. Through good times and bad, she was the only thing that Serena could count on in this world. It wasn't lost on her how sad it might seem that her only friend was her own shadow. 

Sabrina grabbed the suitcase full of beli and clutched it close to her chest, like a mother comforting a child. Soon, she thought, soon she'd have so much money that no one would ever be able to threaten her again, not even those inbred swine known as the World Nobles. All she needed was enough to make the world burn. That wasn't too much to ask for, she thought. 

There was a knock on the door. Sabrina narrowed her eyes suspiciously, clutching the case even tighter. You didn't make it long where she came from without good instincts. "I didn't order room service." The door exploded inwards. Five heavily armed Marines flooded into the room. Sabrina sat calmly at the edge of the bed, eyeing them each in turn.  "Well you boys certainly do know how to make an entrance." 

"Sabrina Allgood, you're under arrest for theft, robbery, murder, arson, money laundering, embezzlement, and prostitution. Drop the case!" one of them barked at her. 

She crossed her legs and smiled demurely. That was quite a rap sheet when you heard it said that way. "Hmm...sorry to burst your bubble but I'm only guilty of five of those crimes. Sadly I don't think I'll have time to dispute the matter in court." 

Two of the Marines screamed as long black spikes exploded out of their chests. Shadow Sabrina loomed behind them, flashing a wicked grin as she lifted the two spasming Marines into the air. Their comrades fired on the living shadow in a panic, but their bullets harmlessly phased through her immaterial form. The shadow spikes suddenly morphed into inky tendrils which coiled around their necks. Sabrina rushed the remaining Marine, drawing a switchblade from within her right knee high boot, and slashing him across the neck, deeply and with a scream of utter savagery. The Marine gurgled blood and crumpled to the floor, quickly followed by the other two.

She sighed and blew away a tendril of hair that hung loosely over her eyes. "Thanks hon," she told her shadowy doppelganger. Shadow Sabrina nodded and crouched on all fours beside her like a panther. "Well I think that's all of them..." 
*
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! *

A hail of bullets shattered the window behind her. Countless glass shards rained over Sabrina as she dove behind the king sized bed, feeling the bullets whiz by her head. She grimaced as she felt a bullet graze her left leg. Even still she kept her grip on the case full of beli. "Find me an escape route!" she barked. Her shadow nodded dutifully and melted like a phantom through the walls. Sabrina kept low to the floor and rolled towards the blown open door,  barely keeping an inch ahead of a trail of bullets which nipped at her heels. She sprung into the hallway only to come face to face with a lean and well built Marine. Sabrina's eyes widened as he drew a vicious looking sword from his back and stabbed at her, faster then she could react to. She gasped as the sword plunged through her chest and out her back. 

*"Justice is served,"* he sneered at her.  

Sabrina smiled weakly at him. "Later for you asshole..." 

Her body morphed into Shadow Sabrina. The Marine's face switched from surprise to disgust as the shadow creature blew him a kiss and giggled. With a swing of his sword he blasted the thing against a wall, where it promptly melted away. *"You won't get far,"* he said through gritted teeth.

The actual Sabrina limped out of an alleyway adjacent to the hotel, blood trickling down her forehead and from her left leg. She allowed a forced smile as Shadow Sabrina reappeared along the side of the building across from her. If it hadn't been for that last minute shadow switch she'd be dead right now. This simple fact wasn't lost on her. Where she came from you didn't last long without a bit of luck either. She ducked into a nearby side street, hoping to lose the Marines, but doubting that she would. She still held tight to the case full of beli. The money was all that mattered.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Overkills!*

“We have a case!? What are we going to put in it? Do you think I can fit in the case Anya Sis?” Ike hopped around her as she rubbed her chin and looked for clues. 

“Not now Ike! I’m trying to help. Go find some clues.” Anya ordere Ike who took the statement back immediately when he handed her a rock.

“R-E-B-E-L-L-I-O-N!” Dante was happily spelling out the name of his sword as the others had a more serious conversation. Mostly Heather, Anya and Vergil, as the others continued to be…themselves.

“The red cross. Medical supplies and the person kidnapped was likely a doctor of some sort.” Vergil said and looked around the group of people. “A doctor would be of some use to us.”

“Gah, Doctor schmocter! Who needs em! Not as if we’re gonna get hurt or anything.” Dante dismissed the idea

“You just had your entire genital regions transformed into female parts, if Heather’s powers were say the ability to turn your blood to acid then well, I’d have some peace.” Vergil said without pulling any punches, but couldn't hide his longing for that particular situation.

“Who’s Doctor Schmocter?” Ike asked Anya, who began to open her mouth and then thought better of it as Ike was already distracted with Dangil picking him up and throwing him up and catching him. The group began to walk towards the area where Heather last had her boat.

“They’ve obviously taken it but as you said, with limited supplies they wouldn’t get far…” Vergil said seriously to Heather as they discovered dock was empty.

“If I were them I’d hide it in the Siren’s Cove. Easy access to the town centre from there plus it’s big enough for a ship to get into.” Dante said picking his nose.

“How do you know of such a place?! You should walk on the path of righteousness my son. MY SON!” Dangil said squeezing Dante’s head against his chest.

“Dad…Dad…stop it!” Dante said squirming out of his fathers grasp, who bounded towards Vergil and did the same. Vergil was clearly not impressed. “It was quiet there and out of sight so I could practise my abilities there.”

Vergil looked around. “You? Practice?”

“Yeah! Need to get good at it so I can strip women with a click of my fingers.” He winked at Heather who simply raised a finger and pointed towards Dante.

“I can buy new clothes. You can’t buy a new penis. Remember that.” Heather snapped and Dante bowed with a grin

“Touche m’lady!” he said to the eye rolling of the red head as they made their way to the Siren’s Cove. It was starting to get dark and a little chilly. 

“Right here. This trapdoor I made hides the entrance to the Cove.” Dante said proudly, looking at the crooked planks covering a large hole

“And it’s been moved recently…” Heather knelt beside the door and looked at the disturbance in the dirt.

“Then let us embark on an adventure of Justice!” Dangil boomed and was shushed by everyone. “Ah sneaky time....” Dangil hit the deck and slithered around the ground, Ike chortled and followed suit, learning a great deal from his idol.

“OK! Then let’s head inside!” Anya whispered loudly and picked up the trapdoor leaping inside, the others following her.

The narrow tunnel was damp and cool, with the echo of water dripping into a pool and the distant orange glow of torches lighting the way. The tunnel expanded into a large cavern and as they peered over the edge, they saw Heather’s ship.

“Jackpot!” Dante said with a smile.

“I suggest we wait for them to fall asleep and then…” Vergil started but was cut off.

“Pfft! Like Hell!” Dante ran down the slope and headed towards the ship, leaping onto the boat and shouting “Dante! Has Arrived!”

There was a noise like many people coming up from the lower deck and suddenly Dante was surrounded by 6 very big and angry looking guys, though they had been patched up with bandages. “Ye sure have arrived, arrived in Hell !”

“6? I thought there were 2!” Dante said looking around and the cricking his neck. Suddenly there was that contagious baby type laugh, a shrill ‘NO!’ and then Ike coming ass first towards the group and taking out a member of the pirates as Ike huhe butt smacked into the guys face and knocked him out cold. 

“Again! Again!” Ike screamed as the midget got up and ran back to Dangil who had thrown him. Dante and the pirates looked in utter bewilderment at what they had just seen, the pirates then looking to Dante. 

“Hey, I didn’t throw the midget, I’m as confused as you are! But I’m not about to look a gift midget in the mouth.” And then threw the first punch only to be punched by a person on his right.

“He turns the art of combat into a bar room brawl.” Vergil said making his way as slow as he could to the ship, with Ike running past him gleefully and jumping into Dangils arm. 

“Again!” Ike laughed and Anya grabbed onto Ike’s leg trying to get him down, not realising Dangil’s strength and also being thrown towards the ship.

“Haha! That’s the enthusiasm I like to see but this is a young person’s game. Why are you not joining in the fray Miss Heather? Nothing like a good fight to make your heart burn!” Dangil said sitting beside the red head as he witnessed the chaos down below.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2012)

*TFAJ - Sendo Kagawa*

His training was brief; it was basically doing what he was told when a lot of angry people shouted at him and now he was on this huge ship, with a huge man with a huge voice. He listened as Garrick spouted off some nonsense about embracing darkness to defeat it. It was as stupid as the idea of fighting fire with fire. Who the hell would fight fire with fire? Surely you use water!

The clipboard was normal sized but Zane Garrick was not. As far as imposing men went he was the definition of them and he was asked to spy on him for Captain Hunter Helmsley, or else his family would be?.he didn?t want to think about it. But the long and short of it was that he didn?t respect this Garrick character and he wasn?t the man that held his family in the palm of his hands. He?d obey his orders but that was it. Damn Marines were all the same?

?No sir, I could not possibly forget such gems of wisdom. It's like the words of Oda himself blessing my ears.? he couldn?t hide his contempt with the large man. His lazy eyes looked towards Garrick?s brown and angry ones. He regretted his sass if only because he had to ensure he could stay on Garricks ship ? and stay alive, this man looked as if he would punch a hole through another man?s skull just because he could. But he wasn't about to apologise and looked Garrick in the eye with a simmering defiance


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 8, 2012)

*Ravenbeard Pirates - Tenbruto City

Kindal Clyne*​
Kindal swiftly made his way out of the bar while Ravenbeard and Lupe handled the fodder Marines. There was no need for Kindal to stick around and help, sending twelve grunts to handle the infamous Ravenbeard Pirates was an insult of the highest order. Pazzo then ordered his first-mate to go get the ship. This would also be an equally boring task for the swordsman, but it was better than beating up a couple of fooder Marines. 

The whistling swordsman decided to find the shipyard by taking to the roofs. He scaled his way to the top of the bell tower to find the exact location. Kindal surveyed the large city of Tenbruto until he said, "Bingo." Kindal spotted the shipyard, the biggest area on the island. In an instant, the swordsman was racing across the roofs towards the shipyard, only a blur of his blond hair could be seen.

*Meanwhile........*​
"~~~Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, the seas are-a-chagin' with uncertaintyyyyyyyyyy, but that won't easilyyyyy scare meeeeeeee!~~~"

*POP! POP! POP!*​
Cid, the famous shipwright of Tenbruto City and the man that created the ship that took the infamous Redcoats across the world, happily worked on the ship that was being constructed for the Ravenbeard Pirates. The rather short man who resembled Santa Claus with goggles on hammered away at the nearly complete ship.

"~~~Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, those pirates better have my moneyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, or there ain't gonna be nothin' funnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy~~~"

"~~~I don't work for freeeeeeeeeeeeee, no that ain't meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I just wanna settle dowwwwwwwn and.........where's that whistling comin' from?"

Ol' Cid suddenly stopped singing due to clearly audible whistling that interrupted him. The shipwright slowly surveyed the area to see where the whistling was coming from, but no success. The shipwright firmly gripped his hammer as the whistling continued. Cid may be old, but he isn't a pushover.

"This is a very impressive ship indeed. I wouldn't expect anything less from a man of your stature."

Cid quickly looked up to the crow's nest to see a blond-haired man casually sitting on the edge of it. In all of Cid's years, he's never once been snuck up on, even by people of the Redcoats. How is it possible that this man got so close to him without Cid noticing.

"Who are you?" Cid bluntly asked.

"Kindal Clyne. I'm a man looking for a purpose, but you might know me as one of the people that are going to call this ship home."

Cid chuckled. "You must be one of them Ravenbeard Pirates huh? Your captain came by earlier, if you have the money, she's yours." The shipwright said, taking a seat on the deck.

"You see, there's been a misunderstaning. We never had any intention of paying you, Mr. Cid. You should view building us a ship as something like a..........privilege." 

Cid didn't chuckle this time--he became consumed with laughter. "You pirates these days are funny! Here you are in all of your arrogance thinking someone like me should build a ship for free when I didn't even do such a thing for ol' Redcoat. WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Cid held his belly in laughter.

"Now get on outta' here before I lose my patience." Cid's tone suddenly became more serious and deadly.

Kindal stood up in the crow's nest and held the hilt of the katana on his left side. "Surely, I'll be taking the ship with me."

"As well as your life."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "You... Ah,..uh..ah..my...ah..uh...ahah...uh.... RUM!!!" Akuma rushed over to the barrel and swept it out from under Brandy's leg. "My rum! My rum is gone! Why did you drink my rum!? It was my rum!" Akuma lifted the barrel over his mummified face and looked for even the smallest drop of rum, but there was none to be found. "You drank my rum! As a member of my crew, you will need to respect the property of others, namely... MY RUM!" He shouted, heading over to a trapdoor on the deck and lifting it up. "oi! Monkey!"
> 
> "MMF!!!" The crew could hear the monkey shout. "You can leave when you speak properly." Akuma comments, leaping down into the storage unit below. There was some banging and screaming, but soon, Akuma emerged, holding a large barrel with the words "RUM" Printed on it. "Now then, Do not touch this barrel. It's mine... my rum." Akuma holds the barrel tightly and sticks his tongue out at Brandy. "But you are still a member of my crew now, we saved your life after all... and you drank my rum."



*Brandy Lasaro~ Drunken Navigator*

Another crewmate had just joined the Rodger Pirates, a woman by the name of Brandy Lasaro. After Akuma quickly invited him into the crew, Brandy had sat down on another one of the barrels, already comfortable. She crossed her legs and leaned back. The crew still looked at her strangely. There was this strange woman and their crazy captain had invited her to join without any idea on the kind of person she was. She didn't seem to be dangerous, just addicted to alcholol. As the crew stared at her, Brandy didn't seem to notice for she popped open another bottle of beer and started to down the entire drink. Once she was finished, she burped loudly. 

"So when does this thing get moving?" She asked dumbly. The rest of the crew's jaws dropped hitting the floor. This woman was incredibly weird having already settled herself into the ship. The entire ship shook and everyone jumped, startled by this. Brandy however, continued to drink. She was already drunk so a little shift in the balance didn't bother her one bit. Akuma ran over to the side of the ship to see what had happened. Brandy snickered mischievously, "He took his eye off the prize."

Brandy's eyes rolled over to the trap-door that her new captain had opened earlier. It appeared to have a lock on it, but that wouldn't stop Brandy from opening it. She had agreed to stay away from Akuma's rum, since the man seemed to love alcohol almost much as she did, but in truth, Brandy really didn't plan to do so. She had only agreed so that Akuma wouldn't make a big deal out of it. He didn't know her that well, but he'd find out that trying to keep an alcoholic beverage away from Brandy was a foolish mistake. She'd take the rum later, even though this was a very good opportunity. She already had some beer with her. Seeing that the rest of her new crew was still staring at her, Brandy smiled at them. "What's the problem, new crewmates?" She asked and quickly, she moved and appeared behind Judy and Kaizer. "We should get to know each other since we'll be nakama..." Wrapping her arms around the two with beer bottles in her hands, she slurred, "Have a drink..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 8, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Brandy Lasaro~ Drunken Navigator*
> 
> Brandy's eyes rolled over to the trap-door that her new captain had opened earlier. It appeared to have a lock on it, but that wouldn't stop Brandy from opening it. She had agreed to stay away from Akuma's rum, since the man seemed to love alcohol almost much as she did, but in truth, Brandy really didn't plan to do so. She had only agreed so that Akuma wouldn't make a big deal out of it. He didn't know her that well, but he'd find out that trying to keep an alcoholic beverage away from Brandy was a foolish mistake. She'd take the rum later, even though this was a very good opportunity. She already had some beer with her. Seeing that the rest of her new crew was still staring at her, Brandy smiled at them. "What's the problem, new crewmates?" She asked and quickly, she moved and appeared behind Judy and Kaizer. "We should get to know each other since we'll be nakama..." Wrapping her arms around the two with beer bottles in her hands, she slurred, "Have a drink..."



”Aren't you the provocative one?” Kaizer thought with a sweat drop as Brandy moved to wrap her arms around them with beer bottles in her hands, “Drinking is fine and all, but more importantly than that, where the hell did all these people suddenly come from?” Kaizer thought it rather strange that their crew grew to be rather large in such a short period of time, in fact that just seemed to be joining back to back now, first they met Judy on the island back there, then after that they found Brandy in a barrel, which was probably filled with some sort of alcohol before she came out of it, and finally this new guy who's boat had crashed into their ship, “Well this is just turning out to be all sorts of joyous fun, isn't it?” Kaizer shook his head, and then eyed Brandy, he could see her staring at the locked door where Akuma had stored his rum, and for some reason that actually annoyed him slightly, “Excuse me miss, I couldn't help except notice that you're still staring at that door Akuma keeps his rum locked in.” Kaizer sighed, “You're not planning to take that barrel for yourself are you?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Thomas, Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Oi, Oi, Oi!" Thomas came running up from below deck, kicking open the door to the deck. "What the hell is.... WHO THE HELL ARE YOU PEOPLE!" He shouts, pointing his arms in the direction of Brandy and Tobias. "Oh! Thomas!" Akuma shouts. "I need to ask all of the crew a very important question! I'm glad you are here!" Akuma coughs, sitting down on a barrel of rum and giving brandy a dirty look. "No, you will answer my question before anything else. Who the hell are these people?" Thomas demands to know the answer, looking at all of the new crew members...

"Ah, this is the barrel goddess and this is the sunken ship!" Akuma comments, pointing at Brandy and then Tobias. "They just joined the crew! And the doctor had decided to become a permanent fixture on the boat too!" Thomas blinked a bit, then looked over at the three of them. "Let me guess, made you swear to join the crew in exchange for aid?" The three simply nodded. "Thought so..." 

"Now then!" Akuma coughs. "I have to know... Everyone, What is your dream?"


----------



## Furious George (Jan 8, 2012)

*Dissention In The Ranks, Rodger Pirates...* 

As the barrel girl finally started to come to and Akuma was done giving his Barrel Goddess theory, Judy was on the job. She handed the poor dear some of the milk, eyes brightening as she began to drink it. 

"Huh?" 

_"Yes that right darlin'! Ya probably forgot the taste of good ol' vitamin D in yer' condition! Drink up!"_ Judy thought as she watched excitedly. Milk would set everything right, like it always does!

"THIS ISN'T BEER!" 

The sound of glass shattering against wooden planks echoed endlessly. 

A lot of things happened after that but Judy couldn't hear anything. She sat there, almost catatonic in her shock. 

After an eternity in that state her eyes slowly began to inch their way towards the murder scene. The broken glass was everywhere. The milk began to seep oh-so-sorrofully down into the depths of the lower chamber. 

Then the tears came. Sobbing like a 4 year old she ran over to the spill and mourned it. "O Oda no...Had I figured there'd be days like this I never woulda set out to sea..." A tiny storm cloud hung over her head. 

"You just got impaled by a lava spear and THIS is what makes you talk like that!?" Kaizer shouted with a sweatdrop.


"I'm Brandy Lasaro!" 

She would remember that...

"I like beer, not milk!" 

Judy stared daggers into this... this... but wait! There still might be time! 

Wordlessly Judy stormed down into the lower chambers. 

------------------------- 

Judy kicked the door in.

"Oi! Why are you storming into people's rooms all unannounced, Judy!?" A bandaged Thomas cried out, sitting up. But she had no time for him! "Wait, what are you doing on my bed!?! Say something! WHAT?!? GET OFF MY SHOULDERS!!"

Judy was standing on top of her teammates sick bed, putting an empty glass bottle to the ceiling of planks. 

"Come on, this has to be the spot!" Judy said to herself... and slowly, she saw the seeped milk beginning to drip from the deck into Thomas's room. With the bottle she caught as many drops as she could.

CRASH!!! 

She was knocked off the bed from the sudden impact of ship-to-(she guessed)ship but thankfully she hadn't spilled the milk she was able to siphon from the planks.

"DAG-NABBIT, WHAT NOW!" She had an internal struggle about leaving the rest of the milk to drip and just going up on deck but eventually saftey of the crew won it out. She began to rush out. 

"WHERE ARE YOU GOING NOW?! UNTIGHTEN MY BANDAGES, DAMMIT!"

"WOULDJA QUIT BEIN' A BABY!" Judy called back as she jetted up to the deck. 

----------------------------------------

"What's goin on!" Judy hollered out as she ran on the deck, still holding the milk. "Another one!?!? Who is that?" Judy was referring to Tobias who was sharing some words with Akluma.

 "What's the problem, new crewmates?" 

Brandy was suddenly behind her and Kziaer.

"We should get to know each other since we'll be nakama..." She dared to touch. "Have a drink..." 

"Nakama..." 

The glass of siphoned milk burst in Judy's clenched fist. 

As Kaizer began to make small talk with Brandy, Judy began to tremble. A whole bunch of excorcism contortions started happening, the color of her skin glowing redder and redder climaxing into an eruption of blinding wrath. 

She jumped from the woman's grasp and pointed a condemning finger.

"GET THEE HENCE FROM THIS PLACE, THOU VILE WOMAN!!!" The voice was deep and black.

"W-why are you speaking that way?!?!" Kaizer shouted with bug eyes.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 8, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Thomas, Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-
> 
> "Oi, Oi, Oi!" Thomas came running up from below deck, kicking open the door to the deck. "What the hell is.... WHO THE HELL ARE YOU PEOPLE!" He shouts, pointing his arms in the direction of Brandy and Tobias. "Oh! Thomas!" Akuma shouts. "I need to ask all of the crew a very important question! I'm glad you are here!" Akuma coughs, sitting down on a barrel of rum and giving brandy a dirty look. "No, you will answer my question before anything else. Who the hell are these people?" Thomas demands to know the answer, looking at all of the new crew members...
> 
> ...



Some time had passed and Judy had finally calmed down... but remained watchful of the drunken girl who rested on a barrel direclty in front of her. 

Thomas finally burst upstairs, late to the party. When the boxer was brought to speed, Akuma suddenly grew grave again. 

"Now then!" Akuma coughs. "I have to know... Everyone, What is your dream?"

The blonde took a deep breath and forgot about the mishap for the moment. 

"Well t'aint so much a dream as it is a mission fer' me." She spoke with her eyes toward the sea.

"There's a creature known as a . Its a very rare and powerful kinda Crocodile monster. There in swamps in the New World and pirate's is as wild as rabid dogs out there now that Roger's died... but I gotta find an' kill me one of em' King Bombadils. 

"But why? I want to know every detail about my crew member's dreams."
"Akuma... I just can't go into details right now. Please understand."".... Its fine for now." Akuma finally said, detecting that it was a sore subject for the doctor.

There was an awkward silence for a moment. 

"Wait, when did I say I was a crew member?!?" Judy started. 

"Who's next to tell their dreams?"
"Don't ignore me!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2012)

*Fire cracker pirates*

After the strange word exchange they had, the blue " female " robot opened a hatch which was in her stomach from where a mid sized flame thrower came out. She opened fire as the flames engulfed Ral and also he was pulled back some meters back" You see, idiot? I?m invincible! "Cassie started to boast though her little celebration was stopped by Ral?s voice" I?m telling you you are not, bitch! "Ral shouted as the red fire that seconds ago was involving him, was turned into a fireball which rapidly started to turn into blue fire " Take this! BAZING..... "jumping hair in the air and the throwing the big fireball towards the cocky machine" METEOR!!! " the attack hit Cassie directly sending her many feet back until the robot crashed against a giant cup of tea which was supposed to be a game.  

" Ha! fire won?t work with me! "Ral declared though instead of an answer the sound of  many guns being fired. Ral ran along the path leading to the _House of Horror_ avoiding the bullets coming from the artificial intelligence." Damn! those guns are annoying ! "he shouted and stretched his his opened hand towards Cassie only to deliver a blast of fire which stopped the bullets for a moment" The only annoying thing here is you!! "she said appearing from nowhere and punching Ral across the face, sending him crashing against the building.

" You see? you have no chance "she said claiming victory before getting hit by a piece of the remainders." You aren?t good enough, let?s keep going at it bro " a vein of anger showed on the head of the robot" I?m telling you I?m a woman!! " the her fingers turned into sharp metal claws as she dashed against Ral who ignited his fists in blue fire" Good, I was getting bored of all this long range crap! "the guy did the same as he charged against her too.

They started to exchange attacks until one of the claws was about to reach Ral who used the part of the armor he was wearing on his left shoulder to block it and then " Blazing Strike! "his powerful fist enhanced with fire landed on the face of the machine sending Cassie flying all the way to where the almost completely destroyed roller coaster was. Charging again, Ral is received with an attack coming from the claws of the robot which manages to leave a wound on the chest of the red-haired pirate.

" ?kay you?re strong but....look an UFO!! "he said with his eyes opened as if he were seeings something unbelievable, falling for the trap Cassie turned to see in the direction the fruit eater was pointing" Are you stupid? there?s no.... " " Blazing Kick!! "the kick enhanced with fire hit on the side of the robot(the part were the human ribs should be) sending her flying and destroying a couple more of pillars that worked as base for the road of the roller coaster. The part that got kicked was emitting a bit of smoke, proof that it burned a little. 

Immediately the robot got rid of the few pieces of rubble on her only to throw a new tantrum while punching the ground crazily" Whywhywhywhywhywhy!!! this asshole, this piece of shit I will kill him, killkillkillkill!!"she started to shout. Meanwhile Ral was already panning something to finish the battle.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte
​*Within seconds they had completely annihilated the marines that had come to bring them in. Toxin dripped from Pazzo’s fingertips while drool from Lupes lips. The two had made quite the powerful combined fighting force.  
*"Gwahahaha. That was pretty quick! I was hoping to have a little more fun!" *The Captain roared out with a massive grin covering his face. Lupe was quick to show his next desire to hunt down the thieving woman. They were still not certain it was a woman thief at all but going by Lupes nose it was quite possible he was right. If it was all they had to go on anyway it was better than nothing. With Kindal off collecting the ship they had some time to kill anyway, though they were putting a lot of faith into the swordsman. Cid was no push over. In the mess of defeated marines a single man had been lucky to escape most the damage and was now staggering to his feet, coughing into a balled hand. 
"Patience Lupe!” Pazzo began as a reply to Lupe wish to hunt the woman, *“The woman will come to us in time... But before that we should have a little fun..." H*e motioned towards the wounded man with a devilish smile on his lips. The marine gasped in horror and awkwardly sprinted out of the bar while holding his side. The Captain cocked his flintlock pistol and began to stride towards the door. In a flash Lupe shot passed him to give chase, like a hound hunting down a fox.

The marine ran as quickly as he could with the crazy eyed pirate hot on his trail, chasing him with limited speed as to give him the hope of possible escape. He panted heavily, blood trickling down his chin while his heart beat like crazy. 
‘If only…!’ He thought. ‘If only I can get to Captain Glazer!’ Is all that went through his mind. The man could take on anyone; he was undefeated and impossibly strong. That is what the soldier truly believed. Further down the road but somehow keeping up the speed Pazzo glided along the ground. A new technique he had created. The skidded along a trail of poison being formed in a slid in front of his feet. He was a big man and keeping up with Lupe, and many others, while just running was a certain impossibility. This kind of trick allowed him to move from one place to another at a much quicker speed. He had other experiments in mind but for now he was not strong enough to pull them off.
*“Gwahahaha! Keep running Marine! You ain’t getting away!” *He mocked from behind. Suddenly from a building further down the street a large cloud of smoke and sound of a wall smashing exploded into the air above them. At the sight of this the marine swiftly turned in that direction. Pazzo on the other hand frowned slightly. They could be running into quite the situation.
*“Lupe!”* He snarled but it was too late, everything was about to get a lot more wild.

From an alleyway just ahead of them a slender woman came from the shadows with a few wounds though nothing too serious. What both Pirates noticed first was the suitcase in her grasp which was without a doubt the one that had been stolen. The marine gasped as the woman came out first, expecting it to be an ally, and lost his footing. He dropped to the floor and skidded to her feet in a twisted heap. Both Pirates skidded to a halt as well with Lupe being the more aggressive. Pazzo crossed his arms as he returned to walking and made his way over to the woman, his usual smirk wide on his face.
*“Well, well, well. I didn’t expect that at all. Today’s just full’ah surprises.” *The marine of the hour was not about to waste any time in his hunt. He was determined to bring in something to show for. Like a meteor crashing into the earth the pink haired swordsman rocketed into the road not far from where they stood before slowing coming forth from the dust cloud, his massive sword over his shoulder. A brief flicker of surprise touched his expression as he saw the collection of pirates and thieves before him.
*“To think, the pirates and the thief coming together for me to arrest. This is the end of the line, Pazzo D. Morte. It’s time for some vengeance for your actions which stained my name deeply.”* The Captain trickled sweat down his skin as he focused his eyes on the marine. 
*“Didn’t think I’d fight someone like you this early, but if I gotta raise my reputation I guess this’ll be the way to do it.” *

Before Sabrina could make any sort escape in the mayhem a bullet pierced the ground by her foot and from the shadow of the alley a slim and stunning black haired beauty walked forwards. Her glare was like ice and her brow heavy.
“Under arrest sir?” She began “We should cut out the middle man and kill them all here.” Nyer Julia, Glazers right hand woman and a dangerous woman in his force. From the rear the sound of loud howling filled the sky and like a flash a massive beast appeared on the road, snarling, ready for its meal. Saberooth, Glazers loyal friend and pet. The trio had found themselves surrounded with a few marine soldiers watching from the side lines, not to mention a huge crowd of city folk peering from their safe places to watch the once in a life time event. Little did they know the part they would soon play. Pazzo flicked his eyes between everyone present, briefly settling his eyes on the thief, Sabrina. This woman had pulled the wool over his eyes and was able to escape a man like Glazer. Someone like that was excatly who he was looking for.
*"Alotta beli eh. There's alot more where that came from, when I'm done with the world all the beli and power will be mine. Ya rumbled with this guy and got away and slipped past Lupe here. You should be my nakama!"* After that strange first invitation he slid into his fighting stance, both hands spread out with his fingers bent inwards and his knees bent, legs spread. 
*“Gwhahaha… Kill me, Ravenbeard!? I am the man who’ll become the next Pirate King and control the world, I’m not about to let some trigger happy marines end this adventure here! Pirates dreams will never be crushed so easily, a Pirates dream is unstoppable!” *The Captain preached. In one smooth arch Glazer swung his sword and sent a shockwave that was strong enough only to ripple hair and clothes with his large blade.
*“Pirate King? Don’t make me laugh.”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Some time had passed and Judy had finally calmed down... but remained watchful of the drunken girl who rested on a barrel direclty in front of her.
> 
> Thomas finally burst upstairs, late to the party. When the boxer was brought to speed, Akuma suddenly grew grave again.
> 
> ...



*[And His Name was Akuma Rogers]​*​
[Aboard the Nonki, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias froze as the name Akuma rolled off the ?mummy?s? lips, of course Tobias didn?t think this fellow was a mummy, they only existed in fairy tales and in some parts of the Grand Line and New World. But to happen upon a Pirate with growing infamy, such as Akuma here, with the good fortune of sharing the deceased Pirate King?s name was almost an Oda send. Tobias? sharp gray eyes seemed to sheen at the thought while a soft grin crossed his features. * ?Tobias, you idiot. What in the hell are you thinking. You really aren?t going to get in league with such a small time fish are you? Don?t make me kick your ass boy!?* Jackal growled in the back of his mind. Almost biting his lip Tobias almost yelled at the strong figment of his imagination, but caught himself at the last moment, the last thing he needed was for Akuma here to think he was off his nut, not at this juncture at least. That could come with time though.  ?Uh, my name is??  before he could even get a proper introduction out a, and the only way Tobias could describe her is a cowgirl, woman in a cowboy hat yelled at the top of her lungs at another girl who had her arms around her and ?? was that a dude or another chick? Tobias couldn?t tell. But the outburst was enough to get Akuma?s attention, whom decided speaking with Tobias was no longer a top priority.

 ?Well, he is about as thunder-headed as the rumors insist Tobi-Kun.? Raven?s softer voice echoed in the back of his mind. Tobias could only stare simi-unbelieving at the entirety of the situation as it played itself out. _ ?What have I got myself into?_ he thinks as he looked over the patchwork crew. The next thing that rolled out of Akuma?s mouth as he sat atop a rum barrel was the fact that he wanted to know everyone?s dream. An almost cold sweat ran down Tobias? back as the cowgirl, whom he would later come to know as Judy, took the first stab at telling what her dream was. Tobias was never asked that question before, he was happy as an information broker being paid to find Mercenaries jobs or blackmailing government officials for other people. With that being thought he decided that at least for now he would keep that little fact away from his new Captain, didn?t want no unnecessary prying into his personal life now would he. But as the doctor spoke Tobias himself began to think of something he could possibly say, as it seemed that Akuma wasn?t one to allow things to set with, I really don?t have a dream. Then it dawned on him, there was at least one person out there that he needed to repay for the help that was offered to Tobias by them. 



			
				Akuma said:
			
		

> Who?s Next to tell their dreams??



Akuma asks as Judy yelled that he not ignore her. Tobias figured now was as good a time as any. Thinking back on the time that the infamous Black Bart stepped in and saved his life he speaks.  ?I guess you could say my dream is to repay a fella?s kindness for saving my life, I own this guy a lot.? Tobias states with thoughtful expression crossing his features, but that soon passes as he sees Akuma?s face. If looks could kill, Akuma would at least be badly mangled as Tobias bore a hole through his head with his eyes,  ?I don?t mean you! You almost KILLED me!? Tobias shouted with an accusing pointing of his fingers in Akuma?s direction. Akuma only seemed to ignore Tobias at this point,  ?You ignoring me now too?! I see why the cowgirl is annoyed with you!? Tobias shouts as he pulled the blue headband from his scalp. 

 ?Next?? Akuma simply asks with a grin.  ?Fine, I see how it is.? Tobias states with an annoyed tone in his voice.  ?Guess I can make myself somewhat useful, and see about patching this ratty ass ship back together, at least until we can make port again.? Tobias mumbles holding his right hand out. A faint pulse happens as white lines traced down his arms, then with a small flash of light they fire off his palm and started to create the framework of a spiked hammer. With a crackling shatter it burns into reality and lightly smokes. Not looking back Tobias then pushes his free hand into a pocket and pulls out a small piece of steel; it too glows with that white brilliance and forms a large nail.  ?By the way, it isn?t Sunken Ship. Its Tobias Kain, and I?m a Trace Man.? Tobias states firmly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2012)

*East Blue: The Soon to be Unnamed Crew... *
Annie blasted away at the Marines, run and gun style, bobbing and weaving across the railing, silver revolvers thundering with every press of the trigger. She reloaded in a blur of hand speed, dextrous fingers grabbing bullets from her gun belt and loading them into the smoking hot chambers of her guns. It was an ability borne of natural talent and mind numbing years of repetition and training. Bullets whizzed by her head as she rolled behind the center mast for cover. 

With utter disbelief she saw Rufio trying to sweet talk the girl who this ship belonged to. To make matters worse Kai was just laying on the deck, huffing and puffing like some out of shape dullard. "Just how the hell did I end up with this crew?!" she exclaimed, as a hail of bullets riddled the other side of the stout main mast. "Oh right, I had no choice!" Annie began to climb the mast, cursing under her breath. 

"WE NEED SOME WIND!!" Annie screamed at Kai as she bounded up into the crows nest and ducked for cover. With methodical precision she began assembling her custom made triple barreled sniper rifle. 

Kai lifted up his head lazily. "I don't think I've got the juice to do it." 

"You know what? I think I'm gonna call you windbag from now on. Cause you're full of hot air!" Annie exclaimed. She hoped the insult would at least motivate the idiot to get up off his ass. A second later she was done. The beast of a sniper rifle had three steel barrels, one black, one red, and one blue. Each one had a unique brand of boom to unleash. She pulled on a pair of jet black aviator goggles over her eyes and took aim at a cluster of Marines who were trying to make swiss cheese out of the ships hull, laying in the classic snipers position. She tapped a button on the side of the rifle. The barrels rotated and the blue locked into position. "*EVERYONE CLOSE YOUR EYES!*" she screamed. 

*"Sunshine Round!"* 

A silver cannister flew out of the barrel. A super intense corona of light exploded in front of the Marines eyes. High pitched screams of pain could heard as the light seared their retinas. The blindness was temporary, but the pain would remain for a few seconds, dazing and disorienting them. She just hoped it would buy them some time to get this ship out of here.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 8, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Akuma asks as Judy yelled that he not ignore her. Tobias figured now was as good a time as any. Thinking back on the time that the infamous Black Bart stepped in and saved his life he speaks.  ?I guess you could say my dream is to repay a fella?s kindness for saving my life, I own this guy a lot.? Tobias states with thoughtful expression crossing his features, but that soon passes as he sees Akuma?s face. If looks could kill, Akuma would at least be badly mangled as Tobias bore a hole through his head with his eyes,  ?I don?t mean you! You almost KILLED me!? Tobias shouted with an accusing pointing of his fingers in Akuma?s direction. Akuma only seemed to ignore Tobias at this point,  ?You ignoring me now too?! I see why the cowgirl is annoyed with you!? Tobias shouts as he pulled the blue headband from his scalp.
> 
> ?Next?? Akuma simply asks with a grin.  ?Fine, I see how it is.? Tobias states with an annoyed tone in his voice.  ?Guess I can make myself somewhat useful, and see about patching this ratty ass ship back together, at least until we can make port again.? Tobias mumbles holding his right hand out. A faint pulse happens as white lines traced down his arms, then with a small flash of light they fire off his palm and started to create the framework of a spiked hammer. With a crackling shatter it burns into reality and lightly smokes. Not looking back Tobias then pushes his free hand into a pocket and pulls out a small piece of steel; it too glows with that white brilliance and forms a large nail.  ?By the way, it isn?t Sunken Ship. Its Tobias Kain, and I?m a Trace Man.? Tobias states firmly.



Akuma-

"Oi! Oi!" Akuma walked over to Tobias. "What the hell did you do to my ship?" Thomas merely sighs as Akuma ignores his original request to hear everyone's dream. "And what's a trace man? Ah. does that mean you use a devils fruit? THE POWER OF SATAN IS UPON MY SHIP!" Akuma shouts, leaping back and pointing at Tobias. "Oi! We've got like three devils fruit users already!" Thomas comments, pointing at Akuma, then the doctor, then himself. "Ah... that's right... i forgot... I hit my head pretty hard back there and i think i might still have a touch of jungle fev... CAPTURE THE SATANIST!!!" THWACK!!!

Judy smacks Akuma upside the head. "Now listn' here, You just be calmin down right quick or i'll stick ya with another needle." Akuma simply nodded. "It was just a joke... i thought it would be funny..." He pouts.

Thomas- First mate of the Rodgers crew. 

"Sigh, Well while we're on the subject of dreams." The young man sat down on a chair like a normal person. His chest was left bare as his arms were wrapped in splints. "I have a simple dream, though i don't think it'll matter now." He looked up at the sky. "I... i want to be the best boxer in the world." He remembered his trainer, but more so, he remembered his father Alexander Brinstin and his grand father for whom he was named, Thomas Brinstin.

The two men were prominent in his life, the two men who taught him how to box and how to move. "I want my grandpa to be able to look down on me from heaven and see that i have indeed completed the dream he helped me with. To become the best." Thomas sighed, "But it's not like you even care Akuma i mean you just-" "NEXT!" Akuma shouts, ignoring Thomas completely. "OI! I WAS TALKING!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2012)

*Sabrina Allgood: Tenbruto City...*
Sabrina huffed and puffed as she darted into another side street. For a second she thought that she had lost the Marines, but it was no dice. Some crazy ass sniper was tracking her from the rooftops above. She kept close to the walls, her shadow hovering beside her protectively. Up ahead she could hear even more chaos, gunshots, feral screams and shouts of bloodcurdling pain. 

She paused beside a dumpster, taking a moment to catch her breath and plan her next move. All she got was a few seconds of respite as a spray of bullets descended from the rooftop above. Her shadow leaped protectively in front of her and absorbed the bullets into her shadowy body. Sabrina bolted down the alleyway, but could only break to a halt at what awaited her in the street. She froze and her heart beat quickened as she laid eyes on the raven bearded giant and his wolf like companion. The wolf man snarled at Sabrina as he caught sight of the briefcase that she held. 

"Well what a small fucking world this is," she snarled with contempt, at first thinking that they had somehow brought out all these Marines on her in order to draw her out. A sweat soaked Marine skidded into a crumpled heap before Sabrina and stared at her in shock. Sabrina kicked the man in the jaw and clutched the briefcase tightly to her chest, ready to pull a shadow switch if the two pirates made a move on her. The one called Lupe howled at her menacingly, spittle flying out of his mouth, and began stalking in her direction. "Fuck off wolfie. The money's all mine!" she responded. The fat man casually walked towards her, flashing her a leering smile. Sabrina clutched the ruby dagger hidden within her jacket and backed away with every step they took. She was just about to switch when suddenly Captain Glazer descended from the rooftops above.

"Screw this. I'm out of here!" 

She bolted down the street, but then a single bullet struck just an inch in front of her feet. Sabrina turned and glared at the female Marine who calmly appeared out of the mouth of the alleyway, holding two smoking revolvers. "So you're the bitch who's been sniping me,"  Suddenly the urge to run dissipated, replaced by the desire to stomp this chicks face into the curb. 

The fat man turned towards Sabrina, his eyes flickering with what could only be described as madness. He nodded at the briefcase which she clutched protectively. *"Alotta beli eh. There's alot more where that came from, when I'm done with the world all the beli and power will be mine. Ya rumbled with this guy and got away and slipped past Lupe here. You should be my nakama!"*

Sabrina blinked in surprise, speechless at first. Then all the angles began to play in her mind and her survival instincts kicked in. Perhaps there was something to be gained from this clusterfuck of a situation. "Tell you what big boy. If you can beat that monster over there," she shot a middle finger towards Glazer, "Then _*maybe*_...just *maybe* I'll consider joining you. But I get to keep the money which I stole fair and square from your pet!" 

She quickly turned her focus on the Marine sniper who had been ghosting her this entire time. "Pay back's a bitch and so am I," she sneered, drawing a ruby dagger from her jacket and tracing it across her own neck, a brief preview of what she was about to do to her foe.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 8, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Akuma-
> 
> "Oi! Oi!" Akuma walked over to Tobias. "What the hell did you do to my ship?" Thomas merely sighs as Akuma ignores his original request to hear everyone's dream. "And what's a trace man? Ah. does that mean you use a devils fruit? THE POWER OF SATAN IS UPON MY SHIP!" Akuma shouts, leaping back and pointing at Tobias. "Oi! We've got like three devils fruit users already!" Thomas comments, pointing at Akuma, then the doctor, then himself. "Ah... that's right... i forgot... I hit my head pretty hard back there and i think i might still have a touch of jungle fev... CAPTURE THE SATANIST!!!" THWACK!!!
> 
> ...



?Uhm.. okay.? Kaizer sweat drops as he sees all the action going on the ship, Judy yelling at Brandy for some reason or another, Tobias introducing himself to the group, Akuma asking everyone to tell their dreams and then promptly ignoring them, and of course other crazy stuff going on in between all of that, Kaizer almost felt like he couldn't keep up with all this. Of course when Akuma asked for the next person to tell their dreams, no one seemed to be speaking up, and Kaizer sweatdropped, ?Why should I tell my dream when I'm just going to get ignored?? ?Butler! What is your dream? SPEAK!? Akuma demanded, and Kaizer sighed, ?Fine, I'll just make this short, sweet, and to the point. My dream is to go on a grand adventure around the sea, and when I'm finished I plan to write a book about it.? Kaizer shrugged his shoulders, ?There's no rhyme or reason for it, no one inspired me to do it, I just-? Kaizer noticed that Akuma was already ignoring him, ?Exactly as I thought was going to happen.?

?Next!? Akuma yelled, ?You don't really need to call out next, the drunken barrel goddess is the only one left who hasn't said what their dream is.? Kaizer shook his head, he really wasn't sure if he could grow to like this crew or not, Akuma seemed like an alright guy, if quite a bit of a headlong idiot who got them into trouble, but certainly someone he could respect as a Captain. Kaizer already had respect for Thomas by knowing his title as the Boxer Champion of the North Blue, there was nothing more to say about him. Judy had gained his respect by keeping her promise to help Akuma, even though she could be batshit insane sometimes, the only two he really didn't know much about was Tobias and Brandy since they had only just met.

Brandy already checked off two marks on his ?you annoy the crap out of me list? by being a drunk first and foremost, and by being far more provocative than he expected a woman to be. Of course that's not to say Kaizer had a disposition against women, it's just that he thought most women should have some class to their attitude, which Judy had shown that she did back on the island, but Brandy appeared to be a complete mess. Tobias on the other hand didn't really check off on Kaizer's annoyance list at all, the only reason he didn't yet trust the man was because he didn't know anything about him. He just randomly crashed into their boat, or more specifically they crashed into his boat, and the next thing Kaizer knew he was a part of the crew. ?_All these new people are making my head hurt._? Kaizer thought to himself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc II: Island of Unlimited Adventure
_The Time of the Terrible Tinkerer_​
HERBERT's massive hand, still clutched into a fist, rolled down the street and away from where Kent stood.

For a moment there was a terrible, horrible silence. Like the world was being smothered by a particularly thick woolen blanket - no birds chirped, no people screamed, and even the air itself seemed to stand still for the briefest of moments.

And then HERBERT moved.

Kent hadn't known that _anything_ could move that fast, let alone something that huge. In the blink of an eye, HERBERT's remaining hand had punched the young pirate captain through at least three rollercoasters and half a dozen hotdog stands. Kent rolled to his feet, barely leaping out of the way as the bottom of HERBERT's foot descended from the sky like an angry meteor. 

"Son of a-"

*"YOU ARE NOTHING!"* The Tinkerer spat, his voice coming from the speakers inside HERBERT's head. *"A PATHETIC BAG OF FLESH AND BONE! I WILL CRUSH YOU INTO OBLIVION FOR DARING TO STAND AGAINST THE GREATEST OF MY CREATIONS!"*

Kent backflipped out of the way of another punch, then sped up HERBERT's outstretched arm and into the giant robot's face. "Temper temper."

And then he punched HERBERT in the eyes. There was a shattering of glass and the robot stumbled back, swiping uselessly at the air as Kent kicked off his face, laughing wildly and landing on the roof of a nearby restroom.

*"ALRIGHT WHIPPERSNAPPER!"*

"Whippersnapper? Who the fuck says whipper-"

*"ORBITAL BARRAGE!"*

Tiny fires ignited below HERBERT's feet, and the robot launched high into the sky, leaving a slightly confused but mostly angry Kent down on earth. "Hey! Where do you think you're going?! Come down here so I can punch you!"

Of course, that's when the missiles started.

They came down like rain, tearing up whole chunks of street and causing Kent to run panicked for any cover he could find. It didn't do him much good, as the missiles seemed to be tracking him, and were incredibly determined to reduce him to a fine misty paste.

"Need to go on the offensive..." Kent muttered to himself, dodging another swarm of missiles. They hit the ground behind him and sent him tumbling forward into the remains of an old roller coaster. "But I can't hit him, not even with fireworks, he's too high up. Have to get up. Have to get high. But how..."

It was about then that Kent found himself face to face with Death Drop.

*DEATH DROP!* The most terrifying ride in all the seas.

*DEATH DROP!* Grown men wet themselves at the thought of it.

*DEATH DROP!* 349 confirmed casualties, 62 more missing in action.

*DEATH DROP!* The only way to win this fight.

Kent hit the start button, and then he leapt on. The ride started slowly enough...and then it started picking up. Either Tinkerer was confused by Kent's actions or he just wanted to see what would happen, because he had stopped firing missiles and was now just hovering above the top of the ride.

Big mistake. 

The cart hit the end of the pole, and Kent flew through the air like a rocket.

He crashed through the middle of HERBERT's chest, laughing all the while, and watched with a smile as the enormous robot crashed to the ground.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*

_In the end.... which was it?s gender?_​
" Okay I know how to defeat you, Okama robot!! "Ral  shouted out pretty confident in himself as he knew such words would provoke the blue robot to attack him with all its might" SHUT UP! I?LL KILL YOU!! "Cassie yelled with her robotic voice charging with a great speed at Ral. Using her claws to try to rip off Tiger?s skin she started to send powerful attacks that the guy was barely able to dodge_" Oh shit! those things are dangerous!! "_ he thought before avoiding a new attack which unfortunately reached his right arm as it started to bleed.

" That hurts! seriously man it didn?t hurt the one in my chest! "he said falling down and starting to roll all over the concrete while grabbing his arm where the wound was." Die already!! "Tinkerer?s creation said trying to pierce through the stomach of the D. though he was able to roll and get away from the danger.

" That was close, why do you have those things if you are  a man?! "he asked though his stupid question just pissed her even more causing Cassie to charge once again. Ral avoided three attempts to slice him only to receive a kick in the gut which sent him against the rubble of the place where this strange adventure started, the cotton candy stall." Ugh...where...? "he said before noticing the place he was in as a playful smile came to his face.

Moments later Ral went out of the stall with a gigantic ball of cotton candy" Hey, carl!! "he shouted and then launched the giant ball to her. Cassie looked at it without any emotion thinking how stupid was throwing a ball of sugar at her though before he could realize a blue fire ball of the same size destroyed the cotton candy and hit her starting to burn her metallic body." I-idiot!! this don?t you dare to think fire this weak can do a shit tome!! "she announced but instead of some words back" Oryaaaaaaaaah " Ral was already charging at her, his right arm spinning uncontrollably until he arrived in fron of her, suddenly the arm stopped as Ral clenched his fist as if he were to punch her but instead of that" Rampaging Lariat!!! " he shouted sticking his arm in what the neck of the robot was supposed to be and without stopping his march he dragged her with all his strength  destroying completely what was left of the base of the roller coaster only to throw her up due to the position of his arm. 

Instantly Ral prepared his body in a martial arts stance with bot of his fists at both side of his body waiting for Cassie to fall back. Once the robot was in front of himthe hit landed in the stomach of the metallic woman first denting the are only for the back to be completely blown up.

Screw, nuts and a few wires could be seen inside the robot which instantly was sent meters away " You see, you weren?t invincible, Okama! "Ral said getting near of the machine which wasn?t able to stand anymore" Bitch! I?m told you I?m a...." it?s power ran out and Cassie couldn?t say a word more. After staring at it for some moments he turned and walked away yawning and going back to his lazy attitude" Now where are the others? I feel like taking a nap "


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates*

_Lupe Falla enters battle with the beast known as...
Sabertooth!_

Lupe's eyes were wide with joy at this point. Unexpectedly, following that marine scout had led them straight to the woman who had taken the money from him. Ravenbeard grinned, pleased with this outcome, now he could get the money back. Lupe however had no interest whatsoever in the money. Truthfully he just wanted the woman and to find out how she managed to trick him. "Your mine!" The wolf man barked out suddenly, catching Sabrina's attention. He leapt for her, but he was stopped by the sudden appearance of Marine Captain Glazer Siras, a man with a fearsome look. Even Lupe hesitated for a second upon seeing the furious scowl on his face. It was clear that he had come for them, the Ravenbeard Pirates. Lupe's eyes shot over to the woman. He was so close that he could smell her. Her scent was a strange one, like that of roses. Lupe licked his lips in anticipation, but he kept himself ready. He wanted that woman. 

*?To think, the pirates and the thief coming together for me to arrest. This is the end of the line, Pazzo D. Morte. It?s time for some vengeance for your actions which stained my name deeply.?* Glazer spoke, his voice deep and resounding. It was clear that he'd stop at nothing to have these pirates' heads. Although Pazzo responded confidently, it was clear that he didn't want to fight Glazer or his men. They'd have too though if they planned on escaping. 

Lupe scratched his head, this was all too much complicated for him. Even as a member of the crew, the only thing he really did was hit stuff. He liked it simple. His head however snapped in Sabrina's direction when a shot was fired. Apparently, this woman had problems of her own. Not that Lupe really cared, but it look like he and this woman, along with the captain, might be in the same boat. He clenched his fists as another girl revealed herself, a dark-haired woman with a cold look on her face. Smoke was coming from her pistol and she simply stared at Sabrina. Even Lupe could realize that she was with Glazer. His attention couldn't stay on this strange new lady though, for suddenly a gigantic beast had appeared. It was simply massive in size; a giant wolf, acid saliva dripping from it's mouth. Although Lupe saw himself as a beast, this damn thing truly was. "Sabertooth!" One of the marines on the side exclaimed. This was the faithful hound of Glazer Siras, a monstrous beast which had torn through many pirates serving it's master. Even the marines, Glazer's comrades, seemed to be afraid of it. 

Lupe had no idea what was going on anymore, but his attention was now on the massive beast known as Sabertooth. Sabrina no longer held his interest. He doubted that he'd be able to do anything to her since Pazzo seemed to want her to join the crew. Lupe shrugged, "What the captain says goes..." He muttered to himself. 

"But I'll have one good fight!" He exclaimed as he watched his captain get into a fighting stance. He was preparing to take on Glazer Siras and although it'd be a tough battle, Lupe knew his captain would win. He was afterall the man who had gave him freedom so as he walked past the two, he paid them no mind. He didn't look at the two woman either, Julia or Sabrina. Instead, he walked towards Sabertooth. "That leaves the doggy to me!" He said crazily, his tongue hanging out his mouth as he started to walk towards the massive beast on all fours. It'd be a pleasure to fight a wolf like himself. People and marines on the side looked at the strange man, "What is he doing?!" A man yelled, questioning Lupe's sanity. "He can't possibly really think he can take on Captain Glazer's pet..." A marine muttered.

Sabertooth, the huge wolf he was merely looked at the small Lupe with a strange, but interested look on his canine face. The wolf turned it's head as Lupe walked on all fours. It almost seemed like he was a wolf himself, but this couldn't be true. Besides, Glazer had told him to eat any of the pirates... And this man was a pirate. So with a mighty roar, Sabertooth started to walk towards Lupe as well. It didn't frighten the wolf man, though. Instead he grinned which was a crazy thing to do. Then he said something even more crazy. 

*"I'm going to tame you, doggy!" *​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

*Brandy~ Navigator of the Rodger Pirates*

_What is her dream...?
The Island of Brunvira!_

Brandy looked around as Akuma, her new captain gathered the crew to discuss their dreams, hopes, aspirations, and all that crap. Brandy was more concerned with how the others perceived her. While she wasn't one to care about the opinions of others, Brandy was going to spend most of her time on this ship and she didn't want one of them to slit her throat. Brandy doubted that any of these people would do this, but their irritation with her kind of worried her. Maybe if she told her dream they'd relax? If they didn't, well she hadn't asked to join this crew. She didn't even really want to be a pirate, but their captain had asked her to join. Akuma seemed to be the only one who didn't have a problem with her, besides the whole incident with the rum. Brandy listened to everyone talk about what they wanted to do with their life, some of it was interesting, like Judy's dream. "A King Bombadil?" She repeated to herself, wondering what exactly a giant crocodile monster looked like. Meanwhile Thomas, apparently the first-mate of this ship wanted to become the world's best boxer. Kaizer on the other hand had a less ambitious goal. It was more modest, writing a book. Brandy smirked, the butler seemed a little dull to her, but it was probably because their personalities didn't match. Wheras Kaizer was polite and refined, Brandy was a wild partier. She tried to stay awake as he spoke, but Brandy soon found herself asleep.

Eventually everyone, but her had finished telling their dreams, even the newer newcomer Tobias Kain... "So what's your dream, Brandy?" Kaizer asked, it was then that he realized she'd fallen asleep while he told his dream. He frowned, not getting really angry, but it was kind of rude. Brandy suddenly woke up though, "Huh? I had the weirdest dream... I was stuck in a barrel and then pirates rescued me... They were kind of strange too? A crazy cowgirl, boxer, some kind of butler..." It was then that Brandy realized she was staring at these people. "Oh." She said dumbly. Everyone looked at her with pertubed expressions. Brandy's cheeks reddened, "Uh, sorry about that. I kind of fell asleep while this fellow was talking." She said pointing to Kaizer. "Well let me tell you my story." "DREAM!" Judy shouted, reminding the seemingly dumb drunk woman. "Oh yeah." Brandy popped open another bottle of beer, seeing no reason to stop and beginning her story. 

"I kind of know this old guy named Gyaro... He's kind of a father to me I guess since I don't really know my real parents." She stated, unware of her mother and sister who was in the same blue. "Anyway, he had a dream. To find this island called Brunvira. Brunvira is the best place in the world. Rivers that flow with rum, volcanoes that explode in beer..." She said, still leaning back against the wall and seeming to doze off, due to the drunkness and daydream. She returned to the earth and continued though, "I want to find Brunvira. That's why I was in that barrel. I left Gyaro in it and I kind of... Don't really know how to get back to my home, so I just drifted." Brandy told the crew, all of this was true. She planned to reach Brunvira somehow, using her natural navigation abilities to somehow find the mythical island. "So that's it for me! Pass me some more rum!" She yelled, having ran out of her own drink.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2012)

*Phoenix Pirates*


Eternity said:


> *Archey Madma - Party Hard or Die Drinking*
> 
> 
> Archey had tried to keep a laid back appearance, but this Rose girl was really something else. Rarely did someone make him want to both laugh and hit them at the same time. But Rose managed that perfectly. Pirate Queen? Mime? Angel? He was not sure if this girl was, delusional, stupid, joking, or a mixture of them all..
> ...



Van laughed out loud after the strange encounter with that, in Rose?s words, mime guy, the dude just beat up himself and that was hella funny and so embarrassing there was no way he couldn?t laugh." That dude sure knows how to entertain his public "he said before whipping away a tear that was coming out from his eye because of the laugh. Then hearing his two comrades talking about eating and drinking  during the festival that old man invited them to" I?m so in too. You always have to take as much as you can in these cases, chances like this shall be used by pirates " he said making it sound obvious as Rose and Archey nodded.

" Also, who knows I may end up finding a cute chick who wants to drink with the best gunner of the world "he said praising himself, it was as if he were a different person if he didn?t do it. 

" And what if he refuses? Probably he isn?t even a mime, what if he is deceiving us and in reality is a clown allied with a gang filled with strange thugs that patrol this island because they have some shady business? Or he could in reality be a monkey that knows how to speak like a human... "he said while letting his imagination fly really far away" Nah, i think he definitely is a corrupt clown "he said nodding at something he knew was a lie though he was waiting for some reaction from the girl who usually ends up making him laugh.

" also I wonder...do they have a casino? I wanna get some money "he said with a little smirk and his eyes were in the shape of the symbol of Berries.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 8, 2012)

*[Tooth and Claw Pt. 3]​*​
[The Lies the Bind Pt. II the Ogre, Jackie D. Roberts]​
Jackie just had time to react, the attack was swift and without warning. The large knotted club was swung with killing intent, and more than likely would have if Jackie didn’t get both Black and Blood Razor between her and the clubbing blow.  “Bloody Hell!” she grunts in pain as the impact of the attack knocks the blades free of her iron like grip. With a light spark they slide across the tiled floor far from her as she land with a thud and rolls toward the opposite wall which she hits with a resounding crash. “Well, looks like I got you now girly.” Carolinas chuckles lightly while he strolled up to her; with a sick laugh he slaps her head with the bottom of his boot as she tried to gather her senses. “Bitch, you think you can just stroll onto my island, kill my people and even confront me?” Carolinas asks kicking her back down as she tried to stand yet again.  “Your island? Your people?” Jackie coughs. “You want Ogre Smash?” the large quarter giant asks swinging his large club around his head. “No, no. That won’t be necessary my large friend.” Carolinas smirks, a sick grin crosses his features as he stoops to a squat. Slapping her back down he cuts a glance back toward Ogre. “She may be putting things together, but she won’t live long enough to tell anyone else.” He states firmly before snatching her up by the hair so he can lock his arms around her waist and arms. “Go prepare the girl Ogre, if we don’t hear word from the family, we’ll send her home piece by piece til we do.” He orders. 

The large man merely grunts before turning and leaving through the large door had entered through.  “I take it that Gorbash the Lazy…… is a lie?” Jackie questions while she starts to lightly struggle against her captor. “Gorbash a lie?” Carolinas muses as he applied pressure to her waist and arms. “No, no. At one time several year ago Gorbash did lead our marry little band of cut throats and marauders. But Gorbash was an aging half giant almost two hundred years old.” Carolinas states as he slammed Jackie off the wall they were close to. “Stop struggling, I’m trying to answer your question bitch.” Carolinas growled. Jackie simmers down as she starts to breath slower, his grip around her was almost strangling. “His advanced age eventually lead to his death. That is when me and Ogre made our move, the rest of the gang didn’t know he died, and we simply said he went into hiding here deep in the bowls of his home.” He adds with a grin as he told how he stole the reins of power over the Sleeping Giant Marauders. “Now as for you……” he states with a grin as he pulled her around. “I never thought the infamous Mercenary Calico Jack to be a woman.” he states with a sly whisper. Jackie settles down and stops struggling. “Oh, hit a nerve? Those weapons are unique to you; no one else has daggers like those. Did you expect me not to notice?” Carolinas asks.  

A small smile slips across Jackie’s face,  “No, I bank on it!” she shouts throwing her head back. A loud crack reverberates in Carolinas’ head as it snaps back. On instinct her releases his grip on her and grabbed his nose. “Bitch I’ll gut you!” he screams while two streams of blood seeped from between his finger. “You broke it, you broke my nose!” he growls.  “That isn’t all I’m going to break.” Jackie growls as she pulled her hands up defensively. Tears streamed from his eyes, his skin turned red and while his vision cleared up Carolinas stares daggers through Jackie.

 Pulling his hands from his nose he growled at her reaching around himself he pulls a machete from behind him. “Wouldn’t bring fist to a sword fight girly.” Carolinas snaps angrily, blood staining his teeth a dirty red hue.  “That is mistake number two.” Jackie states calmly while moving her hands around. “Oh and what would those mistakes be?” Carolinas asks before charging in.  “Chord Cutting Style; Saber Cat Fangs!” she utters while ducking under the blow. Carolinas gasp at the nimbleness of Jackie after taking a blow from Ogre, but the worst was yet to come. Felling a burning pinch in his sword wrist, Carolinas drops his weapon; it bounces several times before coming to a rest several feet from a crying Carolinas. Biting his lower lip he moves his trembling hand from the wound. Looking down he gasps, from the wound he sees a tendon tore from his place, hanging over the wound like a worm.  “First, you underestimated me because of gender, and second you underestimate my ability.” Jackie states slinging Carolinas’ blood from her fingers. “Marauders!” Carolinas yells at the top of his lungs.  “Mistake number 3, sending your buffoons out into a jungle I booby trapped.”~~

~~ “Help, get us down!” voices yell. “Get us out of here!” others cry. Jackie indeed had booby trapped the woods as men had fallen into pitfalls and into net traps.~~

Carolinas paused, turning his nervous gaze toward Jackie he backs away, “OGRE!” he yells. A moment later the quarter giant burst through a wall swinging his club wildly. “OGRE SMASH!” he yells as he tried for a second time to smash Jackie to a pulp. With a bound she lands several feet away from Carolinas, but the huge monster still stood between her and her weapons. “Me crush you good.” Ogre states as he rotated his arm.  “Shit.” she grumbles.  “Guess you leave me no choice.” she states lowly. Popping her shoulders she relaxes herself, it’s been a while since she last had to do this………~~  

*[Mismatched Crew Ago!]*​
[Hey, I’m Trying to Help; Tobias Kain]​
 “What have I done?” Tobias asks back at Akuma’s accusations that he had done something to his ship. Tobias blinked several times as he tried to wrap his mind around this otherwise mindboggling situation.  “You’re the one that messed you ship up I was just trying to help by patching it up……… did you call me a Satanist?” Tobias asks, but before Akuma could answer Judy interjected and slapped Akuma upside the head. This crew was nuts, and thanks to Jackal and Raven Tobias felt he was going to fit in with this madhouse of a crew. Tears streamed from his face, his head was now hurting and he needed a moment to compose himself, so he merely walked away to assess the situation he now found himself in as the rest of the crew continued the talk of dreams~


----------



## Cooli (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [The Story]​
> The bartender, Baras, fidgeted his wooden leg for a second, then focused on his vistitors, frowning as he looked back at them, a tired look on his face.
> ...




Your stories are all fine and dandy, but they do little to explain what's happening to the people in this town while Baras was telling his stories, Sarasa has since moved from her position at the bar, and began walking around the facility. She was examining the other patrons, trying different ways to snap them out of their trance like state. Snapping her fingers, throwing water on them, nothing seemed to work except the method Mari had used early, a hard blow to the head. Though instead of sending people flying like her companion did, Sarasa simply struck the backs of their necks, effectively knocking them out for a short duration

Hey! What the fuck you think you're doing!? By the time Baras and Mari noticed what Sarasa had done, everyone in the bar had been knocked out.

It's fine. They should regain consciousness shortly. and sure enough, they did

"Aahh man. . . My head is killing me." one man said, leaning back in his chair with a hand gripping his head. A look of agony was apparent.

"What's going on!? Where am I?" a woman jumped up from her seat in fear. "My baby! Where is my baby!?" she ran out of the store, hysterical.

Some of the others simply staggered out of their seats and out of the bar to return to their homes, or remained seated due to their foggy memory and massive headache.

So, do you know how any of this happened? Sarasa asked, as she returned to the bar counter and took a seat.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 9, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte*​
The pirate Lupe was quick to focus on the massive beast that had taken up a stance at the groups fear. A man like him only lived for battle, and fighting a real monster like that would have been a dream come true. That is what the captain thought anyway. The woman known as Sabrina had also given the pirate captain a chance to win over her loyalty. A woman with her skills would certainly been a fine addition to his mighty crew. While keeping his body directed towards Glazer he lingered his eyes towards the woman who was now preparing to fight the gun wielding woman in the shadows of the buildings.
*“Gwahahaha! You’ll be a fine addition; my first mate is getting our ship right now. Once we cle-”* Before he could finish his sentence the sword wielding pink haired marine captain had suddenly appeared in front of him with his sword coming in a downward slash. The massive blade impacted right into his torso and went into the skin, but did not pass all the way through. Pazzo went flying back with a massive explosion of blood leaving his wound.  He rolled back along the ground and landed on his back, both hands holding over his wounded as he rocked about groaning in pain. Glazer did not wear an expression of victory; instead he wore a face of brief concern. Something about that attack troubled him. Marines and innocents cheered from the side lines as they believed their marine protector had wiped away the pirate filth in one clean slice. Lupe looked back from the corner of his eye while Sabrina seemed to have a surprised and unimpressed look. Glazer put aside his concern as he blitz forwards to deliver the finishing blow. He appeared above the bleeding pirate with his sword in the air but before he could make the final strike a strange sludge shot out of the ground towards him, like snarling cobras. He quickly leapt backwards and cut through the toxic snakes one by one. Once there was some distance between them Pazzo returned to his feet with his large grin on his face.
*“That hurt.”*










​
 What troubled the marine captain before returned to his thoughts. The weight of his blade, its sharpness and his strength should have easily cleaved the man in two, yet here he stood with only a gash in his shoulder and chest. 
*“What trick did you pull?”* He asked. The pirate raised a brow in question. 
*“Eh?”* Is all he could be bothered to reply with. In another smooth sweep Glazer swung his sword and sent a powerful shockwave of air across the town road. Marines raised their arms to protect themselves while also grabbing a few innocents that almost tumbled over. Pazzo kept his stance as his cloak fluttered about frantically. 
*“How did you survive that cut. What trick did you pull not to get cut in two?”* He asked, his eyes glaring with a flame of anger. This anger only fuelled Pazzo’s amusement as he raised one hand towards his enemy and motioned him forward.
*“Gwahaha. Who knows?” *The reply was simply too much for the marine and he gave up on patience. In a sudden flash he suddenly appeared in front of the pirate once again. This time he slammed the hilt of his sword into the mans stomach, knocking the wind out of him, before throwing a punch into his face. Punch after punch he struck at his enemy, over and over. No matter how many times he hit him the pirate did not pass out, he did not die he simply got thrown about taking the pain. Satisfied he would not find the answer to this defence in blunt attacks he suddenly pulled back his blade and swung it sideways in a move to decapitate the pirate. However, he had gotten cocky and after all the pummelling did not expect any kind of counter attack.

*“You’re open, Souhou Itami!”* Pazzo roared from his bloody mouth as he slammed his fist into Glazers stomach. Though it was not only a fist, it was a fist covered in the toxin he controlled. Glazer roared out in pain as he skidded across the ground yet kept his feet. Once he came to a halt he struggled to keep his balance, his stomach covered in poison. His clothes had melted away and a thick gas lingered off the substance. The marine narrowed his gaze as he shot it back up towards the pirate. Pazzo stood there with both hands in the air and poison dripping from them.
*“I, Ravenbeard, ate the Vemon-Vemon Fruit. I’m the poison man!”* Suddenly move pain ran through the body of the marine captain. It came from his fists. He gazed down to them to see drips of poison on his knuckles. The pain was increasing but a man like him could with stand it for now.
*“Feelin’ it now? Each time you punched me I used my poison as a shield. Ain’t perfet yet but no man will beat me I they use their fists, I’m gonna be untouchable! Gwahahaha! And that sword of yours, why it didn’t cut all the way through. Ya were so angrey ya didn’t even notice eh? When you  first attacked you unknowingly inhaled poison gas from my body which dulled your sense and strength, weakening your attack. How’s it feel to be helpless, Marine!?”* Pazzo threw his head back in laughter. While he seemed like a bumbling fool he was quite versatile in combat with some quite interesting tactics. The marine soldiers and innocents looked on with disbelief. Glazer on the other hand was tired of the ramblings of a mad man. He slammed the tip of his sword into the ground which caused it to crack open and shake the ground around him.
*‘What a guy…’* Pazzo though as he wobbled to keep his balance. *‘Even after being poisoned he has the strength to do that. This’ll be more interesting than I thought!’ *
*“Helpless?”* Glazer said deeply, his veins pumping so hard in his forehead they could be seen under his skin.* “You tell me, Ravenbeard. If I can’t kill you in one hit, I’ll hack away at you over and over and over until you’re a pile of mush. You overestimate yourself.”* Like a bullet train Glazer shot forwards, tearing up the ground behind him and releasing a war cry that tear apart the heavens. 
*“Shit.”*


----------



## Eternity (Jan 9, 2012)

Cooli said:


> Your stories are all fine and dandy, but they do little to explain what's happening to the people in this town while Baras was telling his stories, Sarasa has since moved from her position at the bar, and began walking around the facility. She was examining the other patrons, trying different ways to snap them out of their trance like state. Snapping her fingers, throwing water on them, nothing seemed to work except the method Mari had used early, a hard blow to the head. Though instead of sending people flying like her companion did, Sarasa simply struck the backs of their necks, effectively knocking them out for a short duration
> 
> Hey! What the fuck you think you're doing!? By the time Baras and Mari noticed what Sarasa had done, everyone in the bar had been knocked out.
> 
> ...




Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Walking on a forest trail of death; Pt. 1]​
Baras snarled, scowling at Sarasa, like she was some kind of bad comedian. "It's the curse I tell ya! Somebody has acquired the sword. And with it, they are slowly destroying our town!"

Sarasa raised an eyebrow and scowled back at Baras. "Honestly? And why would he," because it had to be a male, Sarasa thought, "attack your town if he could take on the world?" She lauged at the thought. 

Baras was about to respond, but Mari cut him off. "Either way, whatever the cause, it sounds like an adventure!" Sarasa and Baras looked at Mari, who was now standing by the door, a typical  adventurer hat on her head and a big grin on her face.

Baras said something, but Mari was already outside, yelling back to Sarasa to come. When Sarasa had caught up with her, Mari was already speaking to the rest of the crew.

"...might be dangerous, but as long as we have each other, we will succeed!" The crew roared in agreement, and spread out into smaller groups, something Mari had said they should do before Sarasa got there. Smaller groups was easier, and should something happen, they had eliminated the element of surprise, as each group didn't stay too close to each other.

"Sara, you are in my group~" Mari said, with a playful voice, when she saw her. When everybody was in a group, they headed into the forest.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 9, 2012)

*Eternal Flame Pirates*​
_The Golden Torch _ sailed through the East Blue seas, now with two new recruits on board. Ritoru maintained his usual position atop the giant cannon that headed the ship, "Lets see, GT, Hisame, Helen, Sheep," he says, counting a finger for each he named. He then starred at his hand for a moment, unsure of what exactly that added up to. Math wasn't big on Elbaf. He shook his hand free of the count and shrugged, "Whatever, a few more nakama would make a good addition to the Pirate King's crew!"

"It seems Captain wishes to recruit more members to his crew," Tina reports into her iDen as she listens to Ritoru talk to himself, "Just how many does he plan to gather? Will it ever be enough to man this giant ship?" she questions before looking around at Hisame, who has left his giant sword and is rushing around in attempts to adjust the enormous sails by his lonesome, "Probably not..."

As the young report continues to note the ongoings of the ship a creature of the sky sets her sights on her. A  shoots down from the clouds and quickly snatches up the girl.

All of the pirates quickly turn towards the sky as it flies off with her, "SHEEP!" Tina struggles in the birds mighty grip, but manages to free one arm. She reaches into her pocket and begins to rub her hand against the wool, "Come on...Come on..." she grins as she feels the familiar tingling, "Triboelectric Effect!" she releases a shock from her body that catches the beast off guard and causes it to drop her, "I DIDN'T THINK THIS THROUGH!" she shouts as she plummets through the sky.

"Oi! GT throw me!" Ritoru shouts as he leaps towards GT. The bot nods as he catches him by his foot and launches him towards the falling girl. Ritoru jets straight for her, scooping her right out of the air, "So now what?!"

"Good question, haven't figured it out just yet," he says with a grin as they shoot downwards. 

Helen turns towards Hisame, "Grab that giant bone you call a sword and follow my lead!" the two sword wielders stand side by side and pull back their weapons. They step forward and both unleash a mighty swing with their swords turned to their sides. 

The attacks release a gust powerful enough to slow the duos fall to a minor crash, which Ritoru easily takes the brunt of. He quickly hops to his feet, "Looks like we've got a little problem," he says, eying the bird.

"A _little_ problem?! How is that a *little* problem!" suddenly an  shoots out of the waters behind the ship, "You're right Sheep Girl! We have *two* little problems!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2012)

*The Firecrackers!*


“You can’t hide from me fleshbag. You shall be exterminated like the rest.” DAVID said in that cold monotonous voice. He walked through the house and there was the mechanical whirrs of the various big statues that popped up in front of him. DAVID blasted indiscriminately at anything that sprang up. 

“Show yourself human.” DAVID stomped through the house and kept firing as Diamond Jack waited for his moment. Most of the statues were popping up in front of DAVID and the robots focus became increasingly lopsided to the front. This was obviously not the intention of the pirate as he hid in the maintenance tunnel underneath the robot. DAVID walked over Jack’s head without knowing he was there and in that very instant, the pirate popped up like some ridiculous Jack in a Box and stuck his sword into the backside of the Robot.

“ARRR, I don’t like stickin my sword up anyone’s ass but this’ll be an explosive….I’mma stop right there because this be wrong. Far too wrong!” he said.

“Assumption is a weak trait of humans. To assume that I am designed in the same way as the MITES is your last mistake.” DAVID said rotating his head to face Jack, his eyes glowing. Two laser fired out of his eyes and pierced through Jacks’ chest. The robot was aiming for his heart but in another incredible stroke of luck, Jack had managed to hit DAVID’s fine motor control cpu and it had merely hit him in the shoulder. Now DAVID stomped heavily and fired wildly, with seemingly no restraint.

“Ah bugger me backwards! This wouldn’t have happened if I had a blasted parrot!” he shouted as he ducked, rolled and did the splits in the air all the while running from an unrestrained robot and favouring his left shoulder.

Soon the entire Haunted hose started to crumble, Jack flew through a window as the structure collapsed on itself, with the robot still inside, another laser piercing through his good leg. “Ah fuck sake! Aim fir my shite leg you hunk o junk!”

Jack looked at the rubble but didn’t wait for the smoke to clear, he knew that wouldn’t destroy DAVID. Jack hobbled in pain and eventually pressed himself against a wall and sat down huffing. He then started laughing as the rubble started to move.

“Exter –click- Extermin – Whirr” DAVID’s hand shot out of the collapsed two story house and climbed his way out of the debris. He was in a horrid state of repair, his steel inner frame fully exposed and his face dripping a red oily liquid. The steel frame showed the multitude of lasers that were previously hidden. Some were damaged but most were still functional. They started to charge up.

“Exsperminate this!” Jack shouted (and continued to yell) and held his machine gun leg tight and pulled the trigger. A huge flurry of bullets came flying out of the gun and Jack was shuddering as each one left the barrel. The bullets penetrated the steel frame and made the robot look as if it were a rag doll. The bullets then eventually hit the fuel cell and Jack, stopped yelling and stopped firing.

“Robots ….are…inferior?” DAVID asked for once questioning his belief.

“Nah! Yer probably better than most o these land lubbers! It’s just I’m that fuckin good! I’m Diamond Dallas Jack, matey!” 

DAVID started to make an odd noise. It was probably a malfunction but Diamond Jack didn’t understand the concept of that and took it at face value. “Ha..ha ha..ha!”

Jack laughed as well, took out his rum and toasted the robot just before it exploded in a huge mass of fire, throwing up the debris from the haunted house. As it rained concrete and wood, Jack started singing a song about a great fight he once had with a robot.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2012)

The Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Well that was lame." Akuma yawned and stretched. "I was hoping for something cool, like, wanting to turn into a bird! That's a cool dream!" Akuma smirked and headed towards his cabin, when the crew suddenly stopped him. "Oi! That's not fair, you didn't say what your dream was!" Thomas comments as Judy grabs his shoulder. "Eh? My dream?" Akuma smirked a bit, turning around to face his crew.

"I want to find it... Ultimate freedom, the true freedom of the world. I want to see a world that lives in freedom, where people are free to dream as they please and follow whatever dream they wish to accomplish. A world where all are allowed to see freedom and seek their dreams, that is my dream." Akuma pointed upwards towards their flag. 

"You see, on this flag, there are many lines, these lines curve and contort, ever connecting. But the lines for a circle. These lines are the dreams of all the world, the dreams of every person. Not all dreams connect with another dream, as we are all our own beings. But everyone's dream comes together to form the world. It is because of dreamers that this world is the way it is. And dreamers will continue to make our world an interesting place to live!"

As Akuma stood before his crew, hand pointed in the sky, he felt... cool. BOOOM!!!! "Damned  marines..." Akuma grumbles, turning to see two marines ships readying fire just a few miles from their location. "Everyone! Battle stations! We've got heavy fire underway!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Jan 9, 2012)

*Guttovan Island, West Blue*​
Through the busy streets walked a young man, his black hair was cut short and tattoos covered both of his shoulders and biceps'. Around town he was known as Vincenzo "The Carpenter". He was 22 years old, but despite his young age, his skills were well respected, as they along with his commitment to "Fin Works" allowed him to become the Vice President and Foreman of the company, essentially making him Dominique's right hand man.

Add to that Dominique's reputation for being a mafioso and Vincenzo too was seen as one. Unlike his boss though, the young man didn't like it. He was more in to being a hard working man at day and a surfer at night. He had no love for suits, ties, big cigars... They just weren't his things... He liked surf boards, precision work, ships... Speaking of ships... Stopping in his tracks one particular ship got Vincenzo's attention. A ship in desperate need of some professional "Fin Works" assistance. With his hands in his pockets he approached the mystery ship, his sharp eyes already focusing on the work that would need to be done. Soon enough though he would see a figure on board and call out to it.

"Ciao potential customer! Your ship seems quite sturdy... though if I may add, it seems to be in poor condition... If I may suggest..."

And so Drax learned of "Fin Works" and Dominique...

*~ Meanwhile back at the company ~*​
With a box of cuban cigars on the table in front of him Dominique looked at the door. This was serious business, they would have to shut down everything until this matter was resolved. Could he afford to shut down... Damn it, trying to buy him out at that price? This was too ridiculous... The fishman's fist slammed against the fine brown table in annoyance.

"*Bene... no more work until this matter is resolved... We need to find those two bambino's...*"

He shouldn't have thrown them out like that, eating them would have been better probably. But that would have ruined the suit... Putting the large cigar out the tall white shark fishman stood up and walked out of his office. He would wait for Vincenzo to return before shutting everything down and preparing for a good old fashioned "gang" war. In the mean time he'd work on some of his own projects...


----------



## Noitora (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pirate Hunter Prelude Arc Part 2

North Blue

Lysander Kinsani​*

Finally Lysander had reached the island his map had showed him too. He still was not completely sure of the details but from what the mission notes had said a marine Captain who was actually a noble, who obtained his rank through money and position, wanted this island wiped out of all inhabitants. He was given the idea that this island was completely full with criminals, pirates and undesirables that were causing problems for all. He had also been told the marine Captain would be not far from the shore on his own insane large ship awaiting news of the missions’ success. First impressions led him to believe it was a calm and gentle place. There was barely any a sign of life on the shore, the island was covered in snow that was thick and deep from years of constantly falling. It was so deep it reached all the way up to hi knee. Lysander began his trek through the snow towards a far light off nearer the centre of the island. It would be quite some walk but this swordsman was used to that kind of thing as well as used to the cold air and snow. With one hand wrapped around his sheathed sword the other hung in the breast of his kimono. A slender twig hung from his long face, seemingly always present between his teeth as part of his trademark appearance. 

After some time in the deep snowy island there was a feeling of eyes upon his back. Lysander very sneakily slipped his long blade an inch from it’s sheath while continuing his walk, as if he did not notice anything at all. He was prepared for any ambush that may befall him. As he predicted someone came right for his back. The foot steps were loud and clumsy as if he had no skill at stealth whatsoever. In a quick flick of his sword behind his back he cut down whatever weapon the enemy had and pressed the blade to the neck of the attacker. As he turned to see who had come for his head his brow dropped slightly.
*“…”* A whimpering man in regular fur clothes for this weather held the remaining end of a stick. His legs were shaking from fear as did he sweat intensely. This man was no warrior, no pirate. From some cover in the white foliage another couple of men fell out of the plant life and waved their hands.
“No, please stop!” One called out as he dropped to his knees in a praying position. The other kept his stance and gritted his teeth tightly.
“So they send another to hunt us!” He growled out. Perhaps they were just weaklings who pissed off the wrong marine, but criminals none the less. 
“Daddy!” Before Lysander could make another move however a young girl came screaming out of the plants and ran right into the arms of the man he had hostage. The canine swordsman only watched as the man hugged her tightly and turned her away from his sword to protect her. These were not criminals either, not a chance. The girl whimpered in his arms, clinging to her father tightly.
“Don’t hurt daddy!” She wailed. The man did his best to hush her but to no avail. Lysander very slowly sheathed his sword, there was going to be no blood shed after all. 
“You’re not going to kill us?” The most confident one said. Lysander wrinkled his dog nose and turned to him.
*“You’re… not… pirates or criminals… who are you… why do the marines want you dead?” *Lysander asked as he held up the mission briefing he had been given. The man scowled, he did not want to trust this guy just yet but even he could tell something was off.
“Come back to our town… it’s warmer there with fire and food, we can tell you the truth about this island. We are not… not people who should die for the whim of a spoiled brat!” The kneeling man seemed against the idea of taking the swordsman into the town, and rightly so, but his objections fell on deaf ears. Soon the group made way towards the town in the centre of a giant snow mountain range.

“Welcome to Icetrail Village, home of one of the finest silver mines about.” The group strode through the towns road. People peered from behind curtains and quickly returned to their homes at the sight of the newcomer. Clearly they were no virgins to attackers. Lysander was lead into a large hut in the back of the village. The warmth instantly hit him as he passed through the doorway, fires bloomed everywhere and a long table stretched across the room. At the head of it an old man sat cross legged. He was the oldest looking man the pirate hunter had ever seen.
“Please take a seat, Mr…?” The confident man from before said. Lysander looked down to the man before lowering onto a cushion seat.
*“Lys…” *He said in a low tone. The man nodded slowly before speaking his own name.
“I’m Greg, a pleasure Lys.” The scared man from before burst into the hall with a face like thunder.
“How could you bring him here!? He’s going to kill us all!” It took a few men and woman to calm him, pulling him down into a chair and forcing him to sit. Seemingly the type of man who was confident when in his own comfort zone, is what Lysander thought. The old man blew from his pipe and leant back on his own chair.
“What’s going on, Greg?” He asked. The man named Greg finally took a seat of his own.
“This man here was sent to destroy the island full of pirates and criminals, but when he realised we weren’t either of those things he pulled back. I think they tricked him, and he deserves to know why.” The swordsman rested hi sheathed sword against the table as he moved to speak.
*“… Tricked… by marines?”* He was never fully trusting of marines, but to trick someone into murdering an island of innocents seemed like a bit much even for them. The old man nodded slowly and motioned for Greg to continue. Others in the room seemed a lot more frustrated by the current situation.
“It goes like this, Mister Lys. A little while ago a Noble Marine, Sir Nedyard Copperfield, was investigating this island for pirates which of course he found none. He did however find the great Silver mine we make our living off in the mountains. He wanted to buy out the island and ship us off elsewhere but we refused, this is our home. This man was not pleased by this and was quick to threaten us all with death for disobeying him. Ever since then numerous men have come looking to kill pirates, or innocents, under his command. You see, he can’t allow the marines to be seen doing such an evil task so he plans to frame others for the slaughter then swoop in and ‘save the day’ taking the island in the process.” Lysander sat quietly listening to the tale of woe. Greg passed off his gaze towards the children watching the conversation, afraid and confused. He frowned darkly, clear anger in his heart. “I can’t allow the innocent people here, the children, to be killed.” He flashed his eyes back to Lysander with pure determination. “No matter what I’ll protect them all, even from you if you still are intent on completing this mission they gave you as a trick.’ Then silence befell them all. Everyone watched Lysander intently as if expecting him to leap up and begin attacking them all. After a good thirty seconds of silence the pirate hunter leaned back in the chair.
*“…I … Believe you…”* A huge sigh of relief ran over all those present. Another man suddenly dropped a huge bag of silver on the table.
“If that’s the case, we have a counter offer for you!”


----------



## Noitora (Jan 9, 2012)

*Lysander Kinsani Continued…*










​
On a large ship just off the coast of the island, perhaps a large spec on the horizon, marines stood guard like a very obese man lay on a huge golden chair being fed grapes by marine women in miniskirts. 
“Mmm~mm lovely!” He said in a musical manner. A marine soldier marched up to him and saluted sternly.
“Sir. Pirate Hunter Lys has returned to the ship earlier than expected, we will not be able to go exactly at planned and arrest him on the island.” Nedyard waved his chubby hand and laughed.
“No matter, no matter, I can easily arrange it all after we return to the island. Their blood should still be wet on his clothes, gooolollololololo~ Bring him in!” A few moments later Lysander was brought into the interior of the massive marine ship. Every marine present on the vessel was inside this giant room with Nedyard in the centre. 
“Sooo~ You’ve done well, I expect you think we’ll head back to the Bounty Distributor and sort out your pay. I have some sad news for you, dear puppy~ we won’t be heading back.” Lysander stood there tall and silent, watching the man with an emotionless expression.
*“…” *The obese officer smirked monstrously. 
“You see, this is all a ploy. You’re no longer needed, KILL HIM!” The marines all quickly drew their guns and aimed them towards the surrounded pirate hunter. No shots were able to leave the barrels in time however, as a large slash rotated around the swordsman, too quick for the naked eye to see. All that could be seen was the sword returning home at Lysanders’ side. A second later all the guns broke in half as if being slice sideways and dropped to the floor. Everyone blinked and watched wide eyed, completely unsure of what had just occurred. 
*“… I didn’t… kill anyone… yet.”* Nedyards shock and fear exploded into arrogant rage. He thrust his sausage like finger towards the green robed warrior and snarled his orders.
“WHAT ARE YOU DOING, KILL HIM, KILL HIM NOW!” The marines all launched themselves forwards, though with some hesitance. It did not take long. The clashing of steel was all too quick, as Lysander’s fights usually only consisted of a couple of swings. Within a few moments the marines all lay beaten, broken and even dead on the floor of the ship. Slowly Lysander made his way towards Nedyard.
“No, NO! Stay away!” The man tried to escape but only rolled onto the floor like a chubby fish out of the water. It was time to put him back in. Lysander appeared beside him and with one smooth slice cut a hole right through the bottom of the ship, revealing the icy water below. 
“What are you going to do!?” Lys placed his foot on the side of the fat man, his eyes calmly gazing down to him.
*“… What… I am paid… to do… defeat pirates and criminals… and monsters…” *With that he pushed the fat man over the side of the ship and he plummeted into the sea below. With any luck he would not die and would eventually be saved but this kind of terror will keep the island safe for the mean time. Lysander turned on his heel and glided out of the ships interior, picking up a huge bag of beli on his way out. His work was done.

*Back in Icetrail Village…*
“I don’t believe it.” Greg said as he slumped back into his chair. He others all had surprised looks on their features, but also rather happy ones.
“He… didn’t take the silver.” One man said as he stroked his chin. Greg smiled joyfully as he gazed over to the young children. Perhaps there was some hope after all.
“… Men like him, who live for beli, doing something like that for free. Guess we got lucky… we can live safefully.”


*Back at the Marine Base in North Blue sometime later…*
“WHAT!?” Leo Huggins roared out from behind his desk. His fist slammed into the table and his eyes sat wide and shocked in their sockets. The marine in front of him was from Captain Copperfields unit.
“That is the true purpose of the mission!? I can’t believe I sent Lysander on that kind of errand!” The marine curved a brow.
“You said he was the best at what he did, isn’t it this?” Leo clenched his fist tightly.
“This is a big mistake…” A marine burst into the office holding a document and pressed it down onto the desk.
“Sir. Report about the Floppy Eared Pirate Hunter. He took out all the marines under Captain Copperfields command and the man himself.” The marine who served the very man beside him suddenly snapped.
“What!? This is unforgivable! When Captain Nedyards father hears of this, there will be no where for that fool to hide!” Leo stared at the document intently, his mind full with worry, anger and disbelief. 
_‘Lys…’_ He thought._ ‘To think we’ve lost another ally in this struggle against pirates. When some marines are just as bad, or even worse, how can we keep the justice. Dammit, you dog bastard… how can I help you now…’ _It was only a matter of time before Lord Jeorg Copperfield learnt of his sons’ fate, and would force the marines to make a move. The Copperfield Noble family were men and women who placed considerable amount of coin into the marines; it would not be easily forgotten. 

*On a trade ship in North Blue…*
Lysander sat on the edge of the ship with a fishing rod in his hand. It would not be long before he was wanted; however a new family was not far off either. An adventure he could not even dream of.
*
Pirate Hunter Prelude Arc Part 2 End​*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2012)

North Blue, The Rodgers Pirates-

BOOM!!! BOOM!!! Two cannonballs fly past the ship, exploding in the water ot either side of the ship. "Oi! I was passed out the last time we fought, but not this time!" Akuma stood on top of the cabin, using the secondary helm to steer the ship. "The snow is starting to come down Idiot! What to you expect us to do when we can't see where we are going!" Thomas shouts, trying to support himself with two unusable arms. "Look, those of you who can't eat on their own shut up!" 

Akuma turned the helm sharply to the right, causing the ship to turn sharply and nearly knock the entire crew over. "We are not a long range ship! We have to get this fight close to them, what we lack in range we make up for in speed! That's the point of this vessel!" Akuma gripped the helm as the ship continued it's sharp turn in the water. "OI! YOU'RE HEADED RIGHT FOR THE MARINES!" Thomas screams, rushing up the steps to the helm.

"I need to be able to see them!" Akuma releases the helm, forcing Thomas to try and steer it with his elbows. "Hey! Don't leave me here!" Akuma quickly jumps from the cabin to the deck. "Kaizer! Get the harpoon gun from the back of the ship and disconnect it from the base, we're going to need it mounted to the front of the vessel alright!" The pirate captain rushed over to a secondary trap door on the deck, one no one would be able to notice had it not been for Akuma opening it.

"Damn it where did i put the damned things." Akuma tears through crate after crate of random odds and ends, clothing flies past him as he looks for something specific. "Ah! Found it! Oi! Crazy doctor girl! Get down here i need some help!" Judy leaped down into the storage area and her eyes widened as she saw the sheer vastness of the storage sections. "Is that... Is that a tree there!?" She exclaims. "Yes, it was pretty so i brought it with me... Wait, that's not important!" Akuma tosses a cannonball towards her. "Move that onto the deck, I need to get all the pieces out!" 

Judy followed the captains orders and put the cannonball on deck. "I just remembered!" Akuma starts throwing boxes and boxes onto the deck, each one about 5ft by 5ft. "How many is that!" He shouts to the deck. "It's about seven!" Tobias exclaims. "Right! Seven! that's good!" Akuma pops out from the storage area and slams the door shut. "Ok, ok, uhh..." Akuma rubbed his head and drew his Katana. "If i'm right about this, we should have about seven harpoons here." 

"THE MARINES ARE GETTING CLOSE!" Thomas shouts, trying his hardest to steer the ship on a straight course. "I know! I know!" Akuma looks at the remaining crew. "Oi! Break open these crates and start assembling! Kaizer! You finished mounting the other harpoon?" Kaizer simply nodded. "Great! Get to work on assembling these ones! Everyone, work on the harpoons! I got a plan!!" 

BOOM! BOOM!! BOOOM!!!" Cannons explode in a constant stream beside the Nonki. "Damn it, the ship can't hold out much longer idiot!" Thomas screams. "Neither can i!" Akuma aim's the harpoon gun at the front of the ship towards one of the cannons. "Alright, someone hand me the cannonball!" Judy rushed over and handed him the cannonball. "Right... I have no idea how this'll work..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 9, 2012)

*Lupe Falla, The Howling Man 
Ravenbeard Pirates*

*Lupe vs. Sabertooth...*

The two wolves eyed each other, preparing to battle. However, one of these wolves was much smaller and not even an actual wolf. He wasn't scared one bit by the beast they called Sabertooth. He would take this monster head-on. Or at least that's what he wanted the sideliners to think. Even Lupe, the muscle head was smart enough to realize that when taking on a garguantan creature like Sabertooth you'd need a plan. Firstly, he needed to get away from the crowded area. As a man who loved freedom, Lupe liked to get loose in battle. He couldn't so with so many buildings confining him. So that was when he created his plan; to turn tail and run. Before he took off sprinting, he shouted, "Try and catch me, doggy!" Lupe then turned his jets on and started to pump his legs. 












The marines standing safely to the side laughed as he ran, "Hah! Of course, no one would dare take on the mighty beast known as Sabertooth!" Lupe grinned as he caught these words with his amazing ears. 

He couldn't worry about those marines, he had to focus on running. It was then that Lupe paused. Shouldn't he hear Sabertooth chasing after him? It was then, when he turned around that a huge shadow covered him and the entire battlefield. His eyes widened as he saw Sabertooth make the huge leap. Lupe sprang back into action, picking his run back up just as Sabertooth crashed. If he had just stood there in awe, he'd have been crushed. Sabertooth stood up, shaking it's head before charging after Lupe through the city. Unlike Lupe who had to duck and navigate his way through the city, Sabertooth had no such problems. Instead, the determined wolf simply smashed into anything in it's way. Nothing could hope to slow it down. Even though it was strong and large, the much smaller Lupe was even faster. They were about equal currently, something that excited Lupe very much. 

 "C'mon doggy!" He yelled cockily, his tongue flapping out to the side. This was so much fun for him that he had begun to forget this was a matter of life or death. When he turned back around to check on his challenger, Lupe only saw a gigantic furry paw with long claws, like swords, coming at him. With his animal instinct, Lupe shot off the ground before the claw could slam into him. It hit the side of a building instead, causing it to crash and crumple. "Sorry, but ya missed!" 

The very much aggravated animal decided to try the same thing, this time with his other claw. Lupe saw the attack coming closer, but again, with his 'animal instinct', he was able to move out of the way just in the nick of time. Sabertooth's paw crashed into another building, a much taller then the one before. The building collapsed, falling on top of Sabertooth. Lupe grinned as he fell to the ground and saw that the beast's massive head was trapped underneath rubble. Sabertooth howled as it tried to move it's head. Lupe walked closer and he was briefly reminded of how he was once chained in Crescent Point. It seemed cruel to leave Sabertooth like this, but Lupe considered this like the Wild. Only the strongest wolves shall survive and eat. He cracked his knuckles and grinned as he looked at his oppontent, trapped under the rock, "Looks like I was the smarter wolf..." He muttered, before jumping into the air...

*"WOLF-SPEAR KICK!" *


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 9, 2012)

*Marine Base J4, Xtreme Marine Squadron
Umi Rolands vs. Steve “The Half-Moon”: Fight in progress.*

Umi bolted towards Steve, rotating his fire wheels at rapid speed all the while. Wordlessly Steve sliced the air three times, creating three crisscrossing shockwaves. Umi hit a shockwave each with his fire wheels, destroying them with two sudden jabs. The third shockwave shot into his chest, cutting straight through his skin, through his muscle, making his ribs bear the brunt of the hit, cracking in one, two, three places before it dissipated.

“Augh!” Umi yelled. The pain was intense, like there were needles placed all along his wound. The bones had gone astray, some fragments ready to protrude through the skin at the first misplaced action. Umi fought the urge to cradle his wound, gritting his teeth as he looked his opponent head on. The man was just standing there, as if waiting to see if Umi would give up.

Umi bolted forward once more: he needed to close the gap between them. Just ten more feet, then he could put an end to the shockwaves.

“Charging again?” Steve asked as he swung his scythe. This time it was a horizontal cut. Umi sidestepped, only to see an identical shockwave awaiting him.  No time to think, Umi crossed his fire wheels and took the hit. Umi’s muscles bulged to their limit as fought the attack, leaning forward, using all of his weight, until he broke through. A half second later Steve was on him, rearing his scythe up behind his head before sending the blade crashing down on Umi.

Umi moved his right wheel into position to intercept while he whirled the left in his free hand.  The right fire wheel collided with the scythe at the arch of its path, creating a din of metal on metal. Steve pushed his hands down on the scythe’s long handle, putting his all into the brunt of his blow. Umi’s left arm buckled, unable to counter the increased force. The right Fire wheel rotated faster than ever. He couldn’t keep this up much longer. Umi’s left arm inched back, slowly but surely losing out, until it pressed right into Umi’s broken ribcage. The right blade whirred like a turbine.

“ROTATION CUT!” Umi yelled as he thrust the right blade into his enemy’s stomach, the rotation making it more than twice as effective as Steve’s previous attacks. Almost simultaneously Umi succumbed to Steve’s monstrous thrust, losing hold of the left wheel and letting the blade cleave into his torso from above. Umi gritted his teeth and continued to drive the right Fire wheel into Steve, needing to make it count. He could hear Steve’s cries of anguish, see his blood spurt out at an ever increasing rate. It still wasn’t enough. Steve grasped his scythe, raising it for another blow. Only then did Umi remove the wheel, hurriedly leaping back.

Steve brought the blade down where Umi once stood. His eyes were glazed over. His veins strained, trying to maintain consciousness despite the loss of blood. His breath was erratic. It looked like he couldn’t even form a shockwave anymore. Umi grasped his ribs with his free hand. He wasn’t feeling much better. With effort, Steve focused his eyes, finding his target once more.  He raised his scythe for yet another attack…

Umi was faster. He leapt forward, putting himself right next to Steve. Steve’s eyes were of absolute shock. Umi pressed down on the center mechanism of his fire wheel, causing the four blades to point straight forwards, perfect for a stabbing strike. Umi guided the wheel with his hand, slamming it right into Steve’s left shoulder. “FERAL PAW!” Umi said as his opponent screamed, begging for him to stop. Umi shoved the blades straight down, taking blood and sinew with them, cleaving right through Steve the Half Moon.

Steve took a desperate look at the sky before letting out a final scream of agony. Then Steve lost all hold on reality. Umi removed the blades from his body causing him to fall forward noiselessly. His tattered coat was turned from pale red to a much darker shade as blood continued to spill onto the ground. The fight was over.
*
Umi Rolands vs. Steve “the Half Moon” concluded. Victor: Umi Rolands.
*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 9, 2012)

*[Trial By Fire]​*​
[Marines Vs Roger Pirates; Battle at Sea!, Tobias Kain]​
What Akuma had stated about ‘freedom’ was almost inspiring, although Tobias thought it a bit na?ve in his opinion. It’s one thing to experience freedom, but it is a whole other to enforce freedom on a global scale due to the sheer competing notions of what true freedom would be comprised of. A grin almost comes across Tobias’ face as he looked up at the Jolly Roger. Sadly he didn’t have all that much time to contemplate the subject as the first explosion of many that would happen. Tobias’ gun gray eyes sharpen and narrow as the ship rocks from the turbulence created by the first volley of attacks that rained down on them like unholy fire.
Akuma was quick to react jumping from his perch behind the wheel leaving the physically, this moment, handicapped Thomas to man the wheel. Hitting the deck running Akuma heads toward a secondary hidden trap door on the ship, one that wasn’t visible at all, although be quite honest Tobias was too new to the ship to know it had more. But that was little and beside the point at this moment as they were about to be in a fire fight at sea. Judy is quickly called down to help and after a long, yet brief pause she halls back up to the deck a cannon ball as the rest of the crew started to gather. Below Akuma was still piddling around, then one, two, three and eventually seven large five by five boxes hit the deck which Tobias quickly confirms when the question was asked. 

Stating that was right Akuma is quickly back on deck setting his plan into motion explaining that within the boxes should be seven more harpoon guns.  “Trace, Trace no Saber!” Tobias yells forming a sword in his opened hand, in one swift motion he cuts the box closest to him open and quickly peers in size.  “This, yes these I can work with.” Tobias states quickly plunging his hands into the box. White lines trace over the surface of the large gun, soon Tobias sees exactly how these guns assemble, in fact one can almost see the parts highlighted in his eyes.  “Help out where you can mates, I have this.” Tobias grins pulling himself back to his feet.  “Though let’s see if we can’t bring these old relics up to date?” he states throwing both arms over his chest.  “Trace no Butterfly Storm!” Tobias yells pulling his arms down as he spoke, with each several inches traveled a large cutlass is formed is hovers in the air, when it is all said and done a dozen blades hang in  the air before he pushes his arms forward in rapid motions sending the weapons out in a frantic manner. 

Like mini hurricanes the swords whirl around the boxes cutting them open quickly as Tobias himself shoves both hands into pockets. Moments later he was pulling loose metal free and as the crates collapse he makes his move,  “Trace, Trace no Weapons Factory!” he yells tossing the metal toward the mess he had created. Opening like a net small filament s form each piece trace back to Tobias’ opened fingers which he then used like puppet strings as the harpoons are ensnared and pulled free of the rubble. The weaponry glows a hot white as Tobias exerts his powers over them, molding and modifying metal was a specialty of his and soon the weapons were coming together quite nicely with some slight modifications. 



With a shattering pulses the white light that coated the harpoon canons faded and the modify weapon lightly smokes as if just pulled from the fires of a forge.  “Harpoons assembled Captain!” Tobias shouts toward Akuma ~~


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2012)

Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Alright everyone!" AKuma shouts as Tobias assembles all of the spear guns. "Uh... What's different about them?" Akuma whispers for a second, "They're better!" Tobias comments, with a smirk. "Indeed..." Akuma nods, "Alright everyone!" Akuma aims his speargun, attacking a cannonball to the end of the spear. "FIRE!" He shouts, firing off the first gun towards the second ship, the rest of the crew spreads three shots to t he second and four to the first. "Alright, the plan here is..." Akuma blinked for a moment.

"I ... Uhh..." He rubbed the back of his head. "Umm..." He searched around in his marble for a plan and suddenly, everything froze, time completely silent, nothing moving... 

Time Out-

"Right everyone, Welcome to "We're Boned" With your host, Akuma Rodgers. Akuma stands before a screen, showing the paused battle and sits down on a couch that appears behind him. "Greetings gentle readers. I am Akuma Rodgers and I have a problem. As you can see, I  and the rest of the crew are kind of boned here." Akuma coughs into his hand and adjusts a pair of glasses that appear out of no where. "Well, I have two options as i see it and I honestly don't want to tell the crew... you see, I do not wish to use the same trick method we used before."

Akuma shows a video of the Tobias and Kaizer slamming the marine ships into each other. "You see? That would be poor writing. And I am not one for that... Cough, cough, hack... Sorry, i had some bullshit caught in my throat." Akuma adjusts his collar and sighs. "You see, I didn't have a plan going into this.. Gentle Readers, I figured i'd make it up as i went and now i have reached a problem..."

He stood up and showed the ongoing scene. "Should I have the crew invade the ship? Should I overuse my technique and slam them into each other?" Akuma sighed and rubbed his head. "Nah! I'mma just light the ropes on fire! Hehehehehe!" 

Back To The Show!

"Alright! Get the matches! These ropes are soaked in, something or other... IT'S FLAMMABLE ROPE OKAY!" Akuma grumbles. "We're going to light them on fire and set the marine ships ablaze!" Thomas blinked as he heard his captains orders. "Then what was the deal with the cannon-" "IT'S NOT IMPORTANT! FIRE TIME!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 9, 2012)

Gaja said:


> *Guttovan Island, West Blue*​
> Through the busy streets walked a young man, his black hair was cut short and tattoos covered both of his shoulders and biceps'. Around town he was known as Vincenzo "The Carpenter". He was 22 years old, but despite his young age, his skills were well respected, as they along with his commitment to "Fin Works" allowed him to become the Vice President and Foreman of the company, essentially making him Dominique's right hand man.
> 
> Add to that Dominique's reputation for being a mafioso and Vincenzo too was seen as one. Unlike his boss though, the young man didn't like it. He was more in to being a hard working man at day and a surfer at night. He had no love for suits, ties, big cigars... They just weren't his things... He liked surf boards, precision work, ships... Speaking of ships... Stopping in his tracks one particular ship got Vincenzo's attention. A ship in desperate need of some professional "Fin Works" assistance. With his hands in his pockets he approached the mystery ship, his sharp eyes already focusing on the work that would need to be done. Soon enough though he would see a figure on board and call out to it.
> ...



*Drax Stinger~
Onboard  the Hangman​*
It was only a day ago that the Stinger Pirates had escaped certain death from the marines. The encounter had not only injured the Hangman, the Stinger Pirates' ship, but it had also injured the captain, Drax's pride. "I'll crush the marines who did this!" The bratty little imp howled out, his face red with anger. He touched the ship and closed his eyes. He'd won the Hangman from another pirate in another tale which has yet to be told. It was a treasured ship to him and although Drax didn't believe in ship spirits, he did want to hold onto the ship forever. Now that it had taken that hit from the marines, Drax was unsure it'd be okay. His tantrum seemed shallow, but it was truly deeper then it appeared to be. That was why it angered him to see Takeo calmly sleeping on a crate, leaning against the wall. 

"Wake up!" Drax roared, still angry and he wanted someone to hear his vicious rant. Takeo looked around his surroundings and he frowned, "Captain, it appears that we're approaching a island." He stated, then dozing back off. "You idiot! Wait, what?" Drax turned in the direction that Takeo looked at and it was true. There was a gigantic city island up ahead. Drax smiled devishily and rubbed his hands together in excitement, "Good, good... We can get repairs to fix the ship there!"  Drax pulled the ship into the island's port, the old ship creaking as it did so, as if in pain. It made it though and the Stinger Pirates had now arrived on Guttovan Island. Drax stretched his arms out, "HELLO, CITY!" He yelled loudly, birds flew away, frightened by the noise. It was then that a man who appeared to be a surfer walked up to the ship and waved. 

"Ciao potential customer! Your ship seems quite sturdy... though if I may add, it seems to be in poor condition... If I may suggest..."

Drax stroked his chin magnicifently, "What on earth is this guy talking about?" He wondered. Drax looked over to Takeo who was still sleeping peacefully, despite the fact that they had stopped. Drax sighed and snapped his fingers, waking Takeo. "What is it now?" He groaned, his arms still crossed and his permanent scowl still on his face. Drax pointed to the surfer, who was known as Vincenzo, "I need you to back me up... This guy is weird!" He exclaimed. It was then that Takeo grinned, "Drax Stinger, my captain, are you seriously scared... by a surfer?" He asked, his voice filled with mockery. Drax glared at Takeo, "Of course not! I'm the man who'll conquer the world! Surfers don't frighten me!" He roared back, defending himself. "Oh they don't?" A voice asked, causing Drax to jump high up in the sky comically and come back down. When he cleared his head, Drax shook his fist angrily at the source of the voice; the surfer. "DON'T SNEAK UP ON ME LIKE THAT!" He yelled. "AND WHO THE HELL ARE YOU ANYWAY!?" 

Vincenzo bowed politely, "I'm Vincenzo, from the company called Fin Works!" He told Drax with a sense of passion in his voice. He really was just trying to draw in the customer... Drax looked at him cluelessly. "You don't know what Fin Works is? We're the best ship-building company in the West Blue." He told Drax abruptly. It was then that Drax's eyes gleamed, "Ship-building company?" He thought of the Hangman and the condition it was currently in, it looks like he had actually lucked out. "Yes, we're led by Dominique-" Before he could finish, Drax decided to interrupt, "Fix my ship!" He declared, his fists clenched. He'd do anything to get the Hangman repaired. Vincenzo smirked, "Yes it could use some work... If you really want it fixed I'll have to take you to the boss." 

"And who is that again?" Drax asked curiously. Whoever this guy was, he'd need him to help the Hangman. 

Vincenzo looked at him darkly, "Dominique Saber. I'd like to warn you that my boss can be somewhat critical when judging ships..." He warned Drax and Takeo who stood there. When he saw the look on Drax's face though, he simply smiled and says, "I'll lead you to him." 

Vincenzo hopped off the ship and gestured to Takeo and Drax to do the same. Takeo took a step forward, but Drax stopped him. Takeo looked at him, "What? I thought we were going to get the Hangman fixed." He told Drax, but the captain shook his head. "These guys are a business, they'll want money which I don't want to pay! So we'll kidnap this Dominique Saber guy and force him to repair the ship or we'll destroy his company!" Takeo frowned at his captain. "You thought of that plan quickly, didn't you?" Drax smirked and nodded, looking back at Vincenzo. "Act naturally..." 

The two of them followed behind Vincenzo who would lead them to the way of their new comrade, Dominique Saber... But their was a story to be told before they become friends.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 10, 2012)

*Guttovan Island, West Blue*​
SCORE! Vincenzo smiled like a little devil... With the holidays right around the corner, the over time he had, and now this extra customer that he brought it. It would be a nice paycheck indeed. Rubbing his hands together, he could already see the Belli... But not to be rude, he should probably focus more on not losing these guys.

"Yes yes, our boss is without a doubt the best at working on ships. Oh we're here!~"

Vincenzo said in a jolly tone, a happy smile on his face as he raised his hand in to the air to show the company grounds of "Fin Works". A high wall surrounded the perimeter, while the grounds itself were rather wide. Prime development land, no doubt, close to the harbor, but not to far from the town center either. How Dominique acquired such land was a mystery, seeing as he was from the Grand Line many people simply assumed that he used some secret mafia method for it.

"This is "Fin Works" gentlemen."

The surfer spoke as he and the two pirates entered the grounds. Drax ad Takeo could see quite a bunch of men working there, obviously understanding that this Dominique fella was one of the if not THE biggest employer in town. Many muscular men were working on several ships at the time, wood was all of the place, saws, axes, hammers and whatnot. Another thing that "Fin Works" had that allowed it to function as well as it did was the fact that they had their own little river that connected the company grounds to the sea. That way ships could enter and leave after the necessary work and payments have been made. Of course the entrance had big metal doors so no one could enter uninvited. Granted this whole set up almost seemed like a fortress, it could be a little intimidating to some people.

"Vincenzo!"

An older man, well in his 40's yelled out as he walked over to the Vice President. He was standing close to 7 feet tall, and was very muscular as well. The tattooed surfer looked up and smiled before the older man continued. "The boss wants to see you, now..."

Vincenzo smiled, outstanding. "Si si! Let's go talk to him right now. You're going to love Dominique gentlemen, he's such a pleasant fellow." Talking nice to Drax and Takeo the three men walked around a corner to see a figure kneeling next to a device and working on it. It was a cannon, with a build in seat and handles, making it look almost like a cockpit for a shooter. "Don-Saber! I have good news, these two gentlemen wish their ship fixed!"

Vincenzo exclaimed in a very jolly fashion, bonus, bonus, bonus. What happened next though may shock some people as the large figure stopped working and started standing up, and rose to probably twice the size of Drax Stinger. Wearing a very exquisite Italian outfit the large figure turned around and revealed its face. As it turns out the "man" that Vincenzo described as the boss was a fishman, a white-shark fishman to be precise. Having a serious expression on his face Dominique looked down at Vincenzo, that greedy punk, he was planning on nabbing a bonus again, wasn't he? He only got that idiotic look on his face when it was about money. Dominique's black eyes moved away from his idiot foreman and right hand man over to what seemed, in all honesty, a kid? Two of them actually. Raising an eyebrow the large fishman grabbed his fur coat and hung it over his shoulders.

"*I need a cigar... And who are you two?*"

Looking at the two pirates Dominique in all honesty had no idea who they were. Granted the black haired guy seemed like he could scrap, but anyone who came in to "Fin Works" and was looking for trouble had to look no further. But they weren't at that point, yet. As Drax started talking Dominique took out a large cigar and a lighter, lighting it up and exhaling a large amount of smoke seconds later as he gave the little imp one minute of his time. Oh how he liked the feeling of a cigar after some work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *The Newly Formed Taskforce Absolute Justice...​*
> _*~The week before~​*_
> With his background, recommendations and politics involved the young Yagami was able to skip the basic training a new recruit usually has to go trough and instead slide in at Ensign rank but nonetheless it was decided that he was given at least training before he was assigned to a marine squadron and that is how Shin Yagami ended up at Marine Base D10 ruled by the tyrannical Captain Capo Bastone Kong. Well that might be giving the Career a bit too much credit but it was generally accepted that the man was something of a tool. Even for a Kong, a family that seemed to pop out future marines at a bunny like pace.
> 
> ...





Vergil said:


> *TFAJ - Sendo Kagawa*
> 
> His training was brief; it was basically doing what he was told when a lot of angry people shouted at him and now he was on this huge ship, with a huge man with a huge voice. He listened as Garrick spouted off some nonsense about embracing darkness to defeat it. It was as stupid as the idea of fighting fire with fire. Who the hell would fight fire with fire? Surely you use water!
> 
> ...



Garrick nodded at Sendo with a pleased smile. It was about damn time someone around here began giving him some respect. Even if it was from some sorry pukeface like this one. "Oda doesn't have shit on me," he remarked. Sarcasm, or detecting it, had never been one of his strong suits. Luckily for Sendo, Garrick didn't bother to look him in the eyes. 

"You're on toilet scrubbing duty," Garrick added as an afterthought to the conscripted rookie. 

Now onto the man of few words. Garrick sized up the swordsman quickly. Since he had no one better to offer the job to, he decided that the punk would do. "Want to be my First Officer?" Garrick asked him. 

Shin blinked at Garrick in surprise. "Uh..." 

"Great. By the power invested me by the blah blah blah, and this fuckwad and that assclown, I hereby promote you to me my Executive Officer." Garrick slapped him on the back, causing the surprised Marine to stagger forward involuntarily. "You've got the spot until you die or I find someone better."

Garrick stomped away. "Be ready for your first mission. It's going to be intense. We're killing babies...well maybe."  

As he disappeared below deck, one of the Marine rookies stared wide eyed at one of his comrades. "He's being sarcastic right?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2012)

Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

The snow came down hard on the little fishing vessel as the two large marine vessels neared them. Though, the snow obscured much of their vision now, even the marines scattered around like ants lost as to what to do. "Follow the damned ropes you fool! Look!" The marine in charge of one of the vessels points down at the ropes currently sticking out of their ship. "Fire! Fire at the center of the ropes! Destroy those bastard pirates before they can return to a port!"

Four marines rush over to the front of their vessel, pushing cannon after cannon with them and lining up the shots. "It'll be hard without being able to see, but... FIRE!!!" The four men unleash a volley of cannon fire towards the center of the ropes. On the Rodgers Ship, the crew could see cannonballs explode mere feet from the vessel. "That was-" BOOM!!!! Akuma turns back to see the cabin explode.... Thomas was knocked backwards by the blast, mere feet from him, but he was lucky enough to not have the helm destroyed in the attack. The room beneath the cabin was his room, the two doors within the cabin lead to the men's rooms and the women's rooms... now, there was nothing but two outer walls left...

"Bastards..." Akuma took his match and began to light the ropes on fire. "But won't they just fall into the water!" Kaizer shouts. "It won't matter, we've reached our location!" Akuma points up, the crew can all see the Marine vessels in clear view now. The space between the two ships is just big enough for the Nonki to slide through. "Hahahaha! The pirates are coming right towards us!" 

As the fire hits the ropes, it spreads with incredible speed, blazing down it with the speed of an Olympic runner. "W...whoa..." Thomas blinked a bit as his eyes widened in shock. "What kind of rope is that?" Akuma just shrugged. "I dunno, but Marty told me not to get it close to flame... i see why now." 

"FIRE! FIRE THE CANNONS YOU IDIOTS!!!" Volley after volley of cannon fire falls down upon the Nonki. First, the crows nest was taken out, then part of the railing on the right side, more railing on the left. Another cannon burst through the deck and a very pissed off Monkey leaped trough the hole. "OI! WHAT'S GOING ON YOU DAFT BASTARD! ARE YA TRYING TO KILL ME!" He screams.

"Holy shit... The monkey speaks english!" Thomas shouts. "I... I mean... Ooh! Ooh ah ah!!!" The monkey shouts. "Too late!" Akuma grabs the monkey and throws him back down below deck. "It's too dangerous up here you idiot! That's why i threw you under!" Akuma growls and heads back to the harpoon guns, cutting the burning ropes from their home and reloading. "FIRE!" Akuma throws his sword forward, eight more harpoons fire upward, piercing the marine sails. "Now light em!" The flame spreads quickly up the rope and ignites the marines sails. 

Though, the marines had barely even noticed the fire starting below deck as they were too focused on the pirates. "Sir! There's another fire below deck!" One of the marines quickly rushed upward from below. "Damned pirates... At this rate we'll be dead in the water..." The marine growled. "LET THEM PASS! PUT THE FLAMES OUT YOU FOOLS!!! Save the sails!" 

The Nonki releases it's ropes and slips past the two marine ships, the crew watching as the panicking marine's slowly fade out of view into the snow. "And that's how a naval battle is done." Akuma smirks, but the battle was not without casualty. The rum barrels were destroyed, the cabin that housed the kitchen and dining room was nothing more than two walls.. the only lucky thing is one of those walls held the doors to the other rooms. "Right..." He sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Okay everyone, you can go to bed now." Akuma pointed at the door labeled "Men" "That'll be your room men, go and rest up. The woman have the room next door." 

"We're lucky the helm was left undamaged." Akuma smiles at Thomas as he stands atop a barely reaming floor. "Yeah whatever." Thomas sighs, heading down the steps towards the doors. "I'm going to rest now you idiot." Akuma simply nods. "Everyone should." Akuma sighed as his crew went down below deck, leaving it empty above. "Oi... What the hell!?" The monkey hops out of the hole again and looks up at akuma. "What's the big deal!" 

Akuma simply shakes his head. "Now now Nigel." The monkey's eye twitched "MY NAME IS NOT ACUPUNCTURE MONKEY IT'S NI... wait, when did i tell you my name was Nigel!?" Akuma smiled at him. "Lucky guess."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

“O-one reason?” Bridget's mind was a whirl.  For the first time in her life almost all thought left her brain.  “B-because I want to l-live?” she asked then felt like an idiot.  She wanted to move closer to the machine, if only to bathe in the light that was shining down on it.  The darkness around her was becoming oppressive and after her last statement she could have sworn that the wooden box was glaring at her with contempt.

“N-no...w-wait...I can d-do better...”  Bridget chewed gently on her bottom trying to force some semblance of thought into her mind.  Grabbing a clump of hair on either side of her head she squeezed her eyes shut.  “Think.  Think.  Think.”  She mumbled to herself.  “I...I really don't want to d-die.”  She looks toward the small wooden box.

“I...I just finally l-left home.  I...I want to s-see the w-world.”  Bridget starts to take a step forward then thinks better of it, the more space between them the safer the thing might feel.  “The l-lands I have y-yet to s-see and m-map.” she begins to think about she wants out of life.  “The b-books!  Oh the books I haven't r-read!”  Bridget sighs, the remorse at not reading all that she could showing in her voice.  “There is s-so much knowledge in th-the world.  Th-the creative g-genius!  W-works of f-fiction, n-non fiction, p-poetry!  Th-the works of art!”

Tears shine in her eyes.  “P-please M-mister...”  She pauses for a moment wondering what she should call him.  “I-I still h-have so much I w-want to do.  I f-finally have r-real friends t-too.  D-don't you have th-things you l-love t-to do?  W-wouldn't you l-like to g-get out of h-here and s-see and d-do?  C-can you e-even understand?”  Her voice went soft and filled with sadness, two tears rolled down her cheeks unnoticed as she once again pushed her glasses up.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Mark Markson
> *
> After capturing the control room and catching up with the others, a steady flow of soldiers started attack them. The first batch was easily fended of, but soon the flow intensified. The attackers also seamed to become progressively stronger.
> 
> ...



*Mark Markson - Mark vs Luke pt. 1*

The smell of gunpowder and blood made Mark's stomach turn on itself, but his
attention was not on his wound, as it lodged itself into the collarbone where there is only a thin layer of skin, no larger veins or nerves. His every living fibre was now focused solely on finding and taking out his attacker.

In his mind, his thoughts suddenly started working harder, and he knew what he had to do. There was nothing else he could think of. He had to use his left hand to reach into his left pocket. There, he would take out his pistol bullets. Six of them. Then, from his holster, with his right hand, he would take out his silver revolver, open the wheel, fill it with the bullets with his left index finger and thumb. Then he would come out from his hiding place, scout the area for a few seconds, while moving in a pre-made, but seemingly random, pattern to avoid the enemies gunfire. Then to retrace his steps, jump for cover and...nothing came to mind after that. Again did he come up with a clever, complicated plan, only to let his simple mind stop right in the middle of an idea.

But seeing as he could think of nothing better, he decided to go with the idea, and hope for the best. Because he had gone through what he needed to do beforehand, it took no more then a few seconds to  get the gun and bullets, fill the gun and rush out into plain sight.

Left side, the other seem to be fighting strong looking enemies, one or two already beaten, as far as he can see..

Jump right, duck, jump right, jump left two times. Bullet heard swooshing past his head.

Center, one or two stray enemies nobody seem to be noticing him, no real room for a sniper to attack. 

Sprint forward,  jump back, run backwards diagonally to the left, back again.

Right side, man standing a few feet away, gun in hand, aiming for him.

"Got you." Mark said to himself, jumping back behind the wall again. But right in front of him, behind the wall, is an owl with a barrel of a gun sticking out of it's body, aiming at him. "The hell?!"

With a start, Mark jumps to his feet, and start to run out where Luke was waiting for him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 10, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *East Blue: The Soon to be Unnamed Crew... *
> Annie blasted away at the Marines, run and gun style, bobbing and weaving across the railing, silver revolvers thundering with every press of the trigger. She reloaded in a blur of hand speed, dextrous fingers grabbing bullets from her gun belt and loading them into the smoking hot chambers of her guns. It was an ability borne of natural talent and mind numbing years of repetition and training. Bullets whizzed by her head as she rolled behind the center mast for cover.
> 
> With utter disbelief she saw Rufio trying to sweet talk the girl who this ship belonged to. To make matters worse Kai was just laying on the deck, huffing and puffing like some out of shape dullard. "Just how the hell did I end up with this crew?!" she exclaimed, as a hail of bullets riddled the other side of the stout main mast. "Oh right, I had no choice!" Annie began to climb the mast, cursing under her breath.
> ...



*The soon to be Unnamed Crew​*
Blowhard D. Winter had been pushed several times to make himself useful and help expedite their getaway. He really should learn to tone down the bluffing and the tall tales, sooner or later people would expect you to show your hand and thus fur it was a rather underwhelming hand when it came to his Devil Fruit mastery. He really should've gone with a nice and simple Zoan Devil Fruit, something cool like a Rottweiler. Chicks would've loved that.

_Hmmm, why is it every other sentence or thought is about me picking up chicks? I need to get laid. _ He thought to himself. _First I need to man up, I might've messed up with Blondie but I can't keep looking like a fool. I've gotta show I'm more than just hot air, afterwards I can kick First Matey off that new chick and start hitting on hitting on her AND Blondie.... After saving the day, I should be able to pull it off_ 

His internal monologue was interrupted with Annie ordering them to close their eyes, he was starting to realize she was a little bossy but this didn't seem like the time to take a stand. Like a good little boy, he closed his eyes and only opened them when the screams seemed to lessen somewhat. Kai got up, and manned up as he had intended.

"This is going to hurt."Doing this for a second time in a short time, with a chest still sore from that crazy marine lady's knee bashing into it, was something he would've avoided if possible. Sadly it wasn't so. With Annie having blinded their pursuers, now seemed like a good time to pick up some speed and leave them in the dust.

Kai breathed in deeply, sucking in an inhumanly amount of air. "Vortex Blast!" It only now occurred to him that while he did position himself behind the sails, he had not considered what was behind him. Having performed this technique earlier while on the ground and aiming up, the ground made sure he stayed in place. This time he wasn't so lucky and while he managed to give the ship a momentary boost in speed, he also managed to launch himself backwards like a missile. 

Thank Oda there was something hard and painful to soften his fall, otherwise he would've either ended in the water or on the lap of a marine.
"I did that on purpose." He said with a groan, referring to him crashing into a part of the ship. Somehow he must've thought it would come across better if he intentionally hurt himself like that. He pulled out his flask, to soothe his aching body with the high alcoholic content of it's contents. 

"Should've gone with Absinthe."



StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick nodded at Sendo with a pleased smile. It was about damn time someone around here began giving him some respect. Even if it was from some sorry pukeface like this one. "Oda doesn't have shit on me," he remarked. Sarcasm, or detecting it, had never been one of his strong suits. Luckily for Sendo, Garrick didn't bother to look him in the eyes.
> 
> "You're on toilet scrubbing duty," Garrick added as an afterthought to the conscripted rookie.
> 
> ...



The words toilet duty had brought the fear of Oda in his heart, what came next though perhaps frightened Shin even more so. _Was he just offered a promotion? And why was his gut telling him that this wasn't a good thing?_

He had no idea how to respond, a stutter seemed to be enough for his commanding officer to swear him in....With a lot of swear words that made Shin doubt this was how marines were normally promoted. With a pat on the back that quite possibly rearranged an internal organ or two.
Before he knew it, Garrick had taken of. Leaving him and some other crew members to contemplate his ominous words.

"He's being sarcastic right?"One of the rookies asked with a shocked expression that matched his tone of voice. 

"He doesn't strike me as the sarcastic type." Shin answered grimly. "Pray to Oda that I'm wrong."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 10, 2012)

?This place..? Kaizer's eyebrow furrowed as he had been the first to entered the men's room, ?...is not exactly spacious.? Kaizer shook his head with a sigh, the room happened to be filled with about three dressers, it had completely wooden walls, and two bunk beds which were rather close together. It didn't take a mathematician to see that the group would have to sleep in pairs, which is not what bothered Kaizer, what bothered him is how these people potentially slept. Akuma especially, Kaizer did not want to be finding out about how loud a dog man could snore in his own sleep, ?This journey just keeps getting better and better.? Kaizer slapped his hand over his face, ?_Okay that does it, our first priority should be getting a new ship, no question about it._? Kaizer thought to himself, and walked over to one of the dressers just as Thomas entered the room, Kaizer opened the dresser up to look inside, ?Okay that drawer is empty then.?

Kaizer opened the drawers one by one, completely ignoring the presence of Thomas since he was more interested in figuring out where he would end up putting his clothes at, ?Okay fine, my selection is minor at best, so I'll stake claim to the upper levels of this dresser.? Kaizer stretched out his arms, ?I'm beat.? Kaizer turned around to notice Thomas in the room, ?Oh, Thomas, I didn't see you come in here.? Kaizer shrugged his shoulders again, ?Guess I really am tired if I can't even hear someone entering a room anymore.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2012)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?This place..? Kaizer's eyebrow furrowed as he had been the first to entered the men's room, ?...is not exactly spacious.? Kaizer shook his head with a sigh, the room happened to be filled with about three dressers, it had completely wooden walls, and two bunk beds which were rather close together. It didn't take a mathematician to see that the group would have to sleep in pairs, which is not what bothered Kaizer, what bothered him is how these people potentially slept. Akuma especially, Kaizer did not want to be finding out about how loud a dog man could snore in his own sleep, ?This journey just keeps getting better and better.? Kaizer slapped his hand over his face, ?_Okay that does it, our first priority should be getting a new ship, no question about it._? Kaizer thought to himself, and walked over to one of the dressers just as Thomas entered the room, Kaizer opened the dresser up to look inside, ?Okay that drawer is empty then.?
> 
> Kaizer opened the drawers one by one, completely ignoring the presence of Thomas since he was more interested in figuring out where he would end up putting his clothes at, ?Okay fine, my selection is minor at best, so I'll stake claim to the upper levels of this dresser.? Kaizer stretched out his arms, ?I'm beat.? Kaizer turned around to notice Thomas in the room, ?Oh, Thomas, I didn't see you come in here.? Kaizer shrugged his shoulders again, ?Guess I really am tired if I can't even hear someone entering a room anymore.?



Thomas merely shrugged as Kaizer made the comment. "It's only seven in the afternoon and i feel exhausted." He grumbled, laying down on the bottom right bunk, where he had been before. "My clothes are still in the storage area, luckily not hit by the cannonball." He commented to Kaizer. "Seems we only managed to loose three barrels of rum in the fight... and most the kitchen. We have no way of preparing food now, which means until we hit port, we're stuck with dried goods and some water that hopefully hasn't gone bad." 

The first mate found himself hurting more and more as time went on, but resisted the urge to transfer his pain and damage into something else...  "The captain is a crazy fool, though he's not much older or younger than you or i more than likely." Thomas looked up at the bunk above his. "You ever wonder, what kind of thoughts go through a mans head like his?"


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

*Girl Talk..., Rodger Pirates*

The moment Rodgers was done instructing the crew to get some much needed rest, Brandy suddenly grew alert and started looking about everywhere. 

"What's she up to now?..." Judy groaned. 

By some sense that none of the other crew members had or understood, the drunkard could feel that something was off.

"Where's the rum?!? Where's the rum?!?! She cried to the others who were making their way to what was left of their rooms.

"Hm? A lot's been destroyed by that last marine attack. I bet the rum barrels were included." Thomas did his best to shrug with mummified arms.

In an instant all of Brandy's hair went white and her body shriveled up like an old raisin. She seemed to float to the ground, a dead leaf floating to the deck.

"O Oda no...." Her voice was parched and weak. "Had I known there would be days like this I never would have set out to sea...."

"That's just like Judy with her milk. You're both nuts." Kaizer observed with a sweatdrop.

"I do believe the fancy folk call that 'karma'. heh heh heh"Judy went into the room with a smile on her face. "Pleasant dreams, ya'll."


---------------------------------- 

As time went on though Judy's victory became less funny. Her and Brandy shared a room and the young doctor had to deal with Brandy's complaining and nervous ticks. 

"Are we on land yet?" 
"When will we get to land!" 
"I can't sleep!" 
"Is it hot in here or is it just me!?!" 
"I want booze!"

"WOULDJA JUST HUSH UP ALREADY! There ain't no booze and we ain't near no islands right now! Whinin' about it don't help none!" Judy sat up from her bed and hollered toward Brandy, who sat cross-legged on the floor.

"You really think so?" Brandy sniffed.
"I know so!"

Brandy frowned and cast her eyes to the floor. "Well then I guess I have no choice..." She suddenly pulled a jar of rum from seemingly out of nowhere. "but to go into the bit of rum I siphoned from the captain's barrel before the marine's struck!" 

Judy fell off the bed. The doctor wondered where Brandy wondered off during the commotion. She was gone only a moment but apparently that was enough time.

"You mean to tell me ya'll had this stash the WHOLE TIME!?"

"Of course. I wanted to make sure there was absolutely no chance of me getting anymore rum before I drank it. I was saving it only for the most dire situations!" The girl threw her head back in ecstasy as she guzzled the liquor. Her nose was pinched red and her head swam slightly when she was through. "Its important, you know. Without any booze I can't navigate."

"You're a navigator?!?"
"Uh huh."
"And you didn't think it was worth tellin' yer crew that you can navigate?"
"I forgot. I was drunk."
"You're always drunk!" Judy sweatdropped and groaned. "Let's just get some shut-eye!" She climbed back in her bunk, wanting to be done with it all. She shuddered to think where Brandy was possibly hiding the liquor with such meager clothing.

Judy laid on her bunk, both hands laced together behind her head while her roommate drank on greedily and merrily. A silence ensued....

"-hic- Sorry about the milk thing earlier." Judy opened one eye and looked toward the girl's face. Brandy was scratching the back of her head. "I... get a bit weird when I'm sober for too long."

"Never happened." Judy closed her eye again.
"Its very nice of you to forgive me. I know it was sort of rud-"
"No, you ain't hearin' me darlin'. It never happened. Lets never speak of it again." A shadow passed over Judy's face. 

"Oh.. right, of course!" 

Silence separated the two once more for a long stretch of time. Seagulls sang high over head. 


"Its tough growing up not knowin' yer' real folks..." Judy said it as though she wasn't talking to anyone. The brim of her hat hid her eyes as she lay. 

Brandy had mentioned her dreams to go to a land with beer volcanoes.... this was more intriguing to Judy than she cared to admit, but what really made the Deep South Blue Doctor begin to look at the Barrel Goddess with fresh eyes was her story about her past.

"Eh?" Brandy was a little taken back."Well I guess its kinda a downer, but like I said Gyaro was always there for me. I barely remember my parents anymore..." Brandy hiccuped, looking deeply into her empty jar for maybe a drop left of the liquor.

"Do you have any family though? By blood relations I mean?" Now Judy was sitting up in her bunk. 

"None that I know of." Brandy shrugged.

Judy was silent after that. She wasn't ready to trust this milk-hating girl but it was... nice to see that they had at least some things in common. Still, even though Judy knew what it meant to not have family around she was sure the situation (and therefore its effects) was different. This Brandy never really knew her parents so Judy doubted she knew what it meant to have them suddenly taken from 

*- A flash of a man in a lab coat covered in blood stabbed her mind. His lips were pulled back in an unspeakable smile, his glasses glowing in the lightning flash -
*
Judy dipped her hat lower, much lower as though to shut out the unwanted memory. She lay back down and said no more. 

_"All this talk of family... Robbie, please be safe and you BETTER be a master chef when we meet again!"_


----------



## Furious George (Jan 10, 2012)

*... Judy Lucai of the Rodger Pirates silently prayed for her baby brother, hoping against hope that he was becoming the greatest Chef the world had ever seen. However...*​
_*In a tavern in Little Providence, West Blue... *_

A young man with long, dark-blonde hair stepped out of the dark, candle-lit room with an open flannel shirt and smelling of women's perfume. He wiped the lipstick from his lips. 

"Come back soon. My room will always be open to you, Robbie!"

"I done told you about calling me that, woman." The young man stopped walking and growled back.

The voice from the room giggled as soft hands pulled the room shut. "Later, Ox!" 

The man strode down the steps back to his motley crew, who met him with the expected hoots and hollers. 

"WHOOO!!!"
"THERE GOES THE HOUND DOG NOW"!
"HOPE YA WENT EASY ON THIS ON!" 

He ignored most of them and took his heat at the head of the small round table. Toothless grins, scarred faces and missing eyes all around him. The typical riffraff he hooked up with. He didn't know half of their names. That was always the way it was with his "friends", who changed from port-to-port but always took to him like he was their messiah.

"Alright, my turn to go up now!" A particularly ugly one left the table and started toward the upper rooms. 

"Don't touch Tammy or Rita."
"Hahaha, good one, man!" the ugly guy started moving again. 
I ain't foolin'. No one else can have Tammy or Rita tonight." He chugged a glass of ale that wasn't his.
"But come on man! Rita is the best piece of tail they got around here! I was waiting for you to get done with her!" 
You deaf, boy? Or are you really dense enough ta' make me repeat ma'self?"
The young man slammed his glass down hard. There was no more laughter.... a kind of awkward silence just sort of stole over the group. The kind you get when a friend is being bullied and you do nothing about it.
Ya know what? You jus' lost yer rights to any of the girls up there! You best sit ya sorry self back in that chair, don't say nothin' ta' me or anyone else fer' the res' of the night." 
Grumbling but obedient as a dog, the ugly guy sat back down and kept his mouth shut.

The young ringleader continued drinking and eating quietly when the rest of the group became lively again. The saloon/restaurant was not use to such guest and they all tried unsuccessfully to ignore their crude jokes and the booze they spilled everywhere as they celebrated nothing in particular.

"I say, such rrrruudde, oafish guests!" Said an old woman with a pair of tiny golden binoculars and a gorgeous gown. She was dabbing furiously at a bit of barbeque sauce that landed on her white gloves. "Tell me again why we must dine in such... rrrustic restaurants?"

She was referring to a fat man with a monocle who sat across from her. 

"Because, my dear I am Eugene Courte, the most rrrrenowned food critic in all of the West Blue! I care not for rrrude guests or rrrustic accommodations but I must go where the cuisine trail takes me, no matter what!" 

The young ringleader seemed to glance over at this couple every so often as he consumed his bloody steak.

"And, not even to say anything of the atmosphere, this food is simply rrrrepulsive!"

The young man stopped eating. 

"The chicken is tough as rubber, the squid salad is devoid of any bitterness to off-set the natural sweetness of the meat and the wine is rrrroom-temperature when it should be slightly chilled! Well!" Eugene threw his napkin at the plate with disgust. "I will make sure to give this awful place the rating it has so rrrepulsively earned!"

His wife laughed with delight. "Then let us be off!"

"Hey!" The two jumped back as the young man was now standing above them, arms on their table. "Dem's fine eatins'! You bes’ try the food again!"

"Excuse but what are you on about, my dear boy?" Eugene was always more proud than wise.

"Yer' critique was all wrong! First, ya'll weren't eatin' the mussel leaves round' the Squid Salad cause ya' probably thought it was garnishment. Had you eaten that it would've given it the bitter tang ya'll missed!"

Eugene looked crush with insult. The nerve!"Now see here.."

"Moreover, ya'll are mistakin' wines! That is Don Chirenno and it is made to be drunk at room temperature! It originates from the North Blue where ice-cold wine ain’t preferred. The color and boldness ain't but a mite different from a glass of West Blue Feluz Dion but yer palate should've picked it up! Finally... this place can only afford the cheapest chicken so of course it’s a little tough! It’s downright sinful to fault the cook fer' not bein' able to buy the best ingredients! *Ya have to judge the skill of the chef based on what he can do with what he has!*" There was an alarming note of justice in his voice, like for that one instance a bit of the golden stuff on the inside of him shun through everything else.

The group with the young man looked on in deep confusion. They had never seen him talk like that.

"Now see here, rrrruffian! Maybe rrrrrats have to accept the cheese that falls to them, whether moldy or not. But I am a rrrrrenowned food critic and this little rrrrrathole should have had the good sense to prepare good meat for me!" Eugene was furious but only commented on the young thug’s chicken explanation. He had no answer for the other two points he raised against him.

The young man took a look back at this crew. Their eyes instigating. 

And the young man remembered himself. 

He remembered rage. 

"Are you still here, rrrruffian? RRRRRun along no-" 

CRACK!

The plate of food shattered into pieces as Eugene's face splashed hard into it. Loose teeth exploded before the wife's horrified eyes. The young man held up Eugene's busted head by his hair. The food critic's face was drenched in blood, sauce and grease. 

"How's it taste now?

BAM!! 

"How bout' now?"

BAM!!

"Taste good yet?!"

His "friends" applauded and laughed as the young man continually brought the head of the snotty food critic down on the table. Finally he threw the pompous man on the floor, fetched his beautiful boom stick Luanne and pointed it in his face. 

"How are ya' gonna rate this fine establishments food in yer' hoity toity magazine again?"

"F-Four stars!" The rifle went off at the man's feet. Five stars! I swear!"

"Then you bes' be on yer' way! Ma'am!" He bowed to the wife with mock respect. 

"Young man, you have not heard the last of the Courtes!" The wife was still bold as she walked her husband out. 

A shot went off and the wife's wig flew right our of the saloon before she did. The crew was absolutely beside themselves with laughter. 

"WHOOOO! IS THIS A PARTY OR IS THIS A PARTY!!" The young man called Robbie looked hurt and alone even as he celebrated. "Don't think I gave this hea' saloon a 5-star rating fer its own good! Keep the FREE drinks and food comin' or I will raise HELL up in here!"

He tossed an empty glass at the waiters and bartenders who came to see about the noise. They scurried away.

"Ox man where did all that food talk come from!? I would not have pegged you for a chef!" 

"I AIN'T NO MAN'S CHEF! YA HEAR!?"

_-frame freezes as the young ringleader holds a a much older man up by his collar with one hand, the other putting the rifle to his chin. His eyes were alive with rage-_

*Ox 
Local Ruffian
No Man's Chef*


----------



## Cooli (Jan 10, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Walking on a forest trail of death; Pt. 1]​
> Baras snarled, scowling at Sarasa, like she was some kind of bad comedian. "It's the curse I tell ya! Somebody has acquired the sword. And with it, they are slowly destroying our town!"
> ...





Wonderful. Sarasa said with a smile, though the lack of enthusiasm in her voice could be misunderstood as sarcasm. So where should we begin?

Well, according to the legend, there is a sword that can cause curses and a vial that can eliminate them. I guess either searching for the vial or the person in possession of the sword would be the first thing we should do. she said merrily, but with a touch of sarcasm. Sarasa was unsure if she was seriously believing it, or if she was toying with her.

I find it unlikely that there is actually a curse that has befallen this town, so searching for a trinket that can relieve them seems rather futile. Sarasa felt a bit uneasy as the wind caused the leaves of the trees to rustle.FIf someone is behind this, we should find them as soon as—

"AAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!" a loud scream came from the direction one if the other groups had traveled in earlier.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 10, 2012)

*[Tooth and Claw Pt 4]​*​
[The Lie that Binds III Finale, Predator and Prey]​
Her words weren’t lost on Carolinas, she was about to do something. Something that he couldn’t allow her to do. “Quick Ogre! Stop her NOW!” he yells using his good hand to point in Jackie’s direction. “Stop her now I said!” he commands a second time as it seemed that Ogre was dumbfounded. But it was far too late. * “Let’s see if I can’t even the odds a bit?”* Jackie asks, her voice changing from its feminine tones to a much darker, almost animalistic growl. “OGRE SMAH!” the eight foot tall quarter giant yells as he charges in, the knotted club held far above his head. The  killing intent that washed over his body and into the room was almost suffocating, but Jackie didn’t budge and as the hammer of a weapon came down she simply raised an arm. To the large man’s surprise his club stops in mid swing, and is even pushed back up against him.

The whole story unfurls as he locks eyes with Jackie’s almost jade green eyes. Cat like slits grown from her pupils as her iris’ turn a yellow hue. The sides of her lips begin to bulge as her body contorts and grows in size. “Boss?” Ogre asks confusedly looking over to Carolinas as two large fangs slips from the bulges in Jackie’s lips framing a very jagged smile. “Get back fool!” Carolinas yells, * “Predatory Cat Style, Dreaded Claw Cross.”* Jackie roars as Ogre attempts to pull his club free her grasp as two crimson streaks cut across Ogre’s wrist. The pain isn’t instant, Jackie’s claws are sharp and her attack is precise Ogre doesn’t realize that Jackie even struck until he tries to strike her again, and as such the large weapon harmlessly falls from his grip. His dark brown eyes widen as the first hints of pain travel from the wound to his brain, but pain only severs to anger the quarter giant. “Ogre smash good!” he grumbles angrily, his blood shot pupils locking on the now transformed Jackie’s bloody claws. 

“You hurt Ogre, now Ogre hurt you!” the quarter giant yelled as he reached for his club with the last good arm he had. * “Wrong move.”* Jackie growls, the salvia running down her teeth. With two small bounds she clears the distance between her and Ogre as he attempts to right the weapon he had just recovered. Ogre yells in pain trying to lift the club as Jackie’s larger frame scales his own. Then as she reached the top of the mountain she sinks those two seven and a half inch fangs into Ogres neck and bites down hard. Carolinas can only watch as the large club slowly drops back toward the ground. Ogre’s eyes flush and grow shallow as Jackie bites down harder and harder her eyes flushing with anger. Ogre tries to speak, but one of Jackie’s fangs severed his vocal chords. He himself finally collapses to the ground as the last ounces of life leaves his body. The suction of blood and fang can be heard loudly as Jackie pulls her teeth free. The animalistic rage burning deeply within, her eyes coated with a feral fury turns its glance toward Carolinas as a couple of the remaining Marauders burst into the room. “What are you fools waiting for!” Carolinas yells as he still gripped his bleeding wound. “Kill her!” he orders as he tries to back out of the room. Leaning forward Jackie releases one hell of a roar challenging all in the room to come at her at once. Glancing at one another then to the dead Ogre the sound of weapons hitting the floor is only overshadowed by the sounds of boots squeaking as they ran down the hall, the men almost trample Carolinas as they leave in a panic. 

“So..*cough* you going to kill me now?” he asks a river of blood oozing from between his lips. Jackies lips snarl in anger, her white teeth flashing in the light. * “Where’s the girl?’* Jackie growls. 

~~ A day or so Later~~

_Headline: Yesterday Marines at North Blue Base M-73b were surprised to discover Sleeping Giant Marauder vice-captain Carolinas tied to a light pole with a brief note addressed to the commanding officer, along with this news the Marines released a press statement that Captain Samuel Blake’s daughter had been safely returned after a month of disappearance……… Story continued on page 4B, see Marine Statement_ 

A smile slips over Jackie’s face as she folded the paper up and slid it under her arm; she now just had to wait on word from Tobias.  “Another job complete.” she lowly states looking to the horizon as the sun started to slowly rise. 

*[The Life of a Pirate]​*​
[Going about his Work, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias paused as he started to head below deck, he really wasn’t all that tired, all he done most of the day was lay in a row boat. So to that point he has plenty of sleep. His gun metal gray eye now focused on the ship around him. He wasn’t a professional ship wright by any means. But as he rubbed his hand down the wall he walked beside he knew he had something that no other ship wright could ever attain, a way to understand a ship like no other could. White lines faintly traced over the walls as he walked. He was slowly taking in the information the ship was feeding him. Busted planks of wood here, stressed joints there, dislodged nails and pegs on the other side of the ship and so forth and so on. With each meter of ship his power covered, the more he came to understand the design of the ship and he damage it had even below the surface, the types of damages that can sink a ship long before it sea fairing life was close to being over. * “What you thinking boy?”* Jackal asks as his blue headband vanished below deck leaving Akuma alone.  “Nothing Jackal, just that this ship has seen better days.” Tobias replies as he walks past the room where the men were to stay. His boots grind heavily off the ground as he passed both Judy and Brandy in their room as they spoke.

 “Where you going Tobi-Kun? The room you’re in is back that way.” Raven asks pointing out the obvious . At first Tobias didn’t respond he just allowed his hand to trace along the wall as he walked further into the depths of the ship, going ever lower and lower.  “Felt a crack, and a bad one all the way down here.” Tobias replied as he pushed the door open to the storage area below deck.  “Figure I’d get it patched before this ship suffers the same fate as our dingy.” Tobias lightly laugh as he followed the wall. Pausing Tobias’ eyes narrow,  “Here we are.” Tobias states lowly as he tapped on a wall, a hammer forms in his hand and he removes a plank, and then another. It wasn’t an exact science, but after a third board is removed a small crack in the wall becomes visible. * “That’s it? Your ship sinking crack?”* Jackal asks.  “You’ll be surprised what a little crack can do to a ship.” Tobias states as he pulled some small metal from his pocket. But as it glows hot white Tobias’ baby Den Den goes off. “A deposit of three hundred thousand Beli is ready for your deposit, how would you like it handled Mr. Kain?” a females voice asks, the stroking of keys can be lightly heard in the ambient noise going on behind her. 

 “Hmm, Blue must have finished that job.” Tobias states as he pulled the Den Den out.  “Yes Ma’am I’d like you to transfer the complete sum to account Alpha, niner, 667, beta, three, charley of the new worlds black bank, acceptance code Gray two.” Tobias replies~~~


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 10, 2012)

Gaja said:


> *Guttovan Island, West Blue*​
> SCORE! Vincenzo smiled like a little devil... With the holidays right around the corner, the over time he had, and now this extra customer that he brought it. It would be a nice paycheck indeed. Rubbing his hands together, he could already see the Belli... But not to be rude, he should probably focus more on not losing these guys.
> 
> "Yes yes, our boss is without a doubt the best at working on ships. Oh we're here!~"
> ...



*The Stinger Pirates~ Arc 2: Bonds between Man and Fish*

*Drax Stinger
Fin Works*

When Drax and Takeo arrived at the grounds of Fin Works, Drax immediately noted that it was an impressive establishment. They clearly had to be a great ship-building company to afford all of this. A grin formed on Drax's face, these were the right kind of people to fix the Hangman. He wouldn't pay a single coin for it, either. Vincenzo guided them through the grounds, being very helpful. Drax however was annoyed with his presence. He felt as if he could get around this place just fine by himself. Takeo didn't really seem to care though, so he didn't mention it. Instead the swordsman's eyes scanned the nearby buildings. He seemed to be constantly on guard even though he was free from the Government who had apparently made him into the killer he was. Drax had made sure of that when he helped Takeo defeat that weirdo in the suit. Shaking his head, Drax continued to follow after Vincenzo. "Don-Saber! I have good news, these two gentlemen wish their ship fixed!" Their guide called out to his boss, waving a hand over his head. 

What happened next suprised Drax very much. A large, black-suited indiviual turned around, apparently Vincenzo's boss. Drax's jaw dropped, "FISHMAN!?" He exclaimed, picking up his jaw quickly so that he didn't seem to suprised. Dominique Saber looked the boy up and down, his face stern and strong. One could see gills on the side of his thick neck and sharp teeth on the side of his face when he spoke. "*I need a cigar... And who are you two?*" He said, Drax noted that his voice was very strong, but it didn't intimidate him. He did regret something, though. "I wish I'd worn a suit..." He whispered to his only crewmate, Takeo. He then looked back at Dominique and a large grin formed on his face, "I am Drax Stinger! Captain of the Stinger Pirates and future ruler of the world!" He said, slamming his thumb into his chest as he boasted. "I need my vessel repaired before I finish conquering the seas!"

It was then that a ship pulled up in the river that ran through the island, the Hangman in fact. Drax raised an eyebrow and looked at Vincenzo, "Oi, I asked the boys to pull it in so that the boss can get a good look at it." He told Drax, who merely shrugged after being told this. The three of them, the two pirates and Vice-President looks at Dominique Saber waiting for him to make a judgment on if the ship could be salvaged or not. Meanwhile, Drax and Takeo were thinking inside their heads on how they planned to kidnap this man. It might be more difficult now since he was a fishman, but still, they'd attempt to take him, whether he liked it or not.

At the same, mysterious hands guided by an unknown force attached several wires, setting up some kind of device in the courtyards...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 11, 2012)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4

Lucio Powell*












"OUTTA' THE WAY!!!"​
Lucio took one of the revolutionaries by the arm and swung him around like a pro wrestler. The Lt. then tossed the man into a group of his allies, causing a domino effect amongst them. The determined Marine was set on making his way to the center of the base. That is the location of the leader of this particular group of revolutionaries, no doubt. If the mission is to be complete, they would have to be brought down.

The dark-skinned Marine scanned the battlefield to see if any of the men from his squad could accompany him on his journey to the center. Unfortunately, all of them were currently occupied with their own battles--except for one. Rayar secretly sat on the sidelines to avoid being noticed by anyone. This guy wasn't serious when he expressed how much he didn't like fighting.

*"BOO!"* Lucio's head appeared from the ground before Rayar. The Marine looked as if he was getting ready to jump out of his skin. Though, he quickly regained his composture and gave his Lt. a look of annoyance.

"Please don't do that again." The white haired Marine responded.

"Come with me to the center of the base! We're in the final stages of the mission! Victory can be ours!"

Rayar waved the Lt. off. "I'd rather stay here and keep watch over everything here. You don't need me to go with you."

"A Marine can always use the help of his nakama. Always." Lucio's tone was much more serious and sincere. Rayar looked at the Lt. with a solemn expression. "I'm not taking no for an answer."

"Fine, but I'm just going to keep watch over there too." Rayar said with a sigh.

"Yeah, you're going to watch my back! Let's go!!!"

Lucio and Rayar made their way through the battlefield and to the gate that blocked the way to the main base. Lucio phased Rayar and himself through the gate and entered the center of the base. Once inside, they discover that the center of the base is simply a building with a drawbridge and a moat surrounding it. About 70 revolutionaries guarded the outside of the building and turned their attention on Lucio and Rayar on sight.

"A moat andd drawbridge? The Marine spared no expenses creating this base." Rayar commented. 

"Which is why it's so important that we take it back!" 

Lucio was prepared to take on the charging revolutionaries until a voice yelled, "STOP!" The drawbridge lowered and a man with a shaved head and a very attractive looking woman walked out of it together. The man wore a nasty expression while the woman appeared to be sizing the two Marines up.

"If they made it this far, then you guys don't stand a chance. Stand down." The man ordered.

"They don't look like strong individuals. I'm questioning whether or not they're the real intruders." The woman spoke up.

"I'm Lucio Powell, Leader of the Xtreme Marine Squadron and Champion of Justice! All of you are under arrest!" Lucio said pointing towards the two revolutionaries.

"I'll pass on that." Rodrigo lit a cigarette and placed it firmly in his mouth. "I haven't fought in a while, but you won't be too bad. I have to admit, you guys had a nice plan on breaking in here. It's all over now, though."

"I'm glad you know it is!!!" Lucio rebutted, cracking his knuckles.

*Lucio vs. Rodrigo*​


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2012)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Glacier Meadow 

Bluenote Dreyar​*
Again that old man had gotten in the way. The mayor of Glacier Meadows had always been there to intervene when he caused trouble. No matter how times Bluenote started conflict or issues for the people of the island or outsiders the mayor would always come and cause him to leave. The reason he left whenever the mayor showed up was an old and melancholic tale, one Bluenote had no interest in thinking about at this time. Whoever had come to the island were clearly not the murderous type that he had thought they would be. In fact they seemed rather friendly, pirates, but friendly. The woman even reminded him some what of the pirate that had taken him in so long ago, excitable and immature but with a spark that was soul soothing. He of course was not as hot as her. At that thought his face shined a pale red followed by his face scrunching up in annoyance and a small ?tch? escaping his lips. He had always had this problem with beautiful woman, no matter what situation he could never attack them. Even when he was a kid, it had been an impossible task. Now it was only worse. 

As the pride damaged brawler wandered back to his dock he could hear the cheers of Bel Tine from the town, people drinking and partying. He dropped down onto a piece of broken ship and pulled out a mug of ale for himself and took a long swig. It tasted sour alone. There was little time to relax in his home however, as his eyes once again caught glimpse of another ship on the other side of the island coming to the shore. He watched it quietly as he studied its traits. It was bigger with clearly more members; it was definitely much more menacing. Though at the chance of being intercepted by the old man the childish teen gritted his teeth and relaxed into his seat. It was not his duty to come and help them anyway, last time was just a one off. That was what he told himself anyway.
*?Probably nuthin? anyway.? *He mumbled to himself. He was getting worked up over nothing; this island had never been attacked and never would. East Blue was the weakest of the blues after all. After another swig of his drink he turned onto his side and closed his eyes, zoning out from the cheers of Bel Tine. They could have their fun without him, not like he could join anyway.

*Just off the coast with the Carp Pirates?*
?Pull the ship up just at the shore. I?ll lead the attack myself. Will be a nice warm up before conquering East Blue.? The tanned black haired captain said from behind the cigarette between his lips. His men seemed prepared and excited to begin their assault on the peaceful island. Little did they know of new arrivals taking part in the fun and games.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2012)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Marine Base J4

Rayar Anguss*​
The battles had all come together as the marine crew advanced into the base. There were not only hordes of fodder now, but also the elites had started popping out. Much to Rayars relief the others had been intercepting, and been intercepted, by these so called revolutionary elites. The white haired sailor was happy to stand on the side lines with his hands in his pockets and calmly watch over the situation without getting too much involved. This would have been ideal if he did not have a new officer who was very much into the whole crew friendship thing. The man known as Lucio suddenly appeared in front of him yelling out the word ?Boo? and grinning like a fool. Rayar almost leapt into the air from shock but quickly regained his composure and cool attitude. However after a brief discussion he was talked into joining the Lieutenant on the final assault into the centre of the headquarters. Rayar told himself he would simply watch Lucio take care of the enemies there instead of getting involved himself, how wrong he was. 

As they reached the main part of the base which was protected by a moat, drawbridge and an extra seventy revolutionaries the Chief warrant officer let out a small sigh and shook his head. Even now they had more obstacles to deal with. The revolutionary soldiers quickly drew their weapons and were about to advance of the pair of marines before a loud ?Stop? being yelled halted them in their tracks. The drawbridge came down and from its? depths to figures strode out. One was a tall, muscular, shaven haired man while the other was a stern and annoyed looking woman. Together the pair looked much more menacing than facing all those revolutionaries combined. 
"If they made it this far, then you guys don't stand a chance. Stand down." The man ordered.
"They don't look like strong individuals. I'm questioning whether or not they're the real intruders." The woman spoke up.
"I'm Lucio Powell, Leader of the Xtreme Marine Squadron and Champion of Justice! All of you are under arrest!" Lucio said pointing towards the two revolutionaries.
"I'll pass on that." Rodrigo lit a cigarette and placed it firmly in his mouth. "I haven't fought in a while, but you won't be too bad. I have to admit, you guys had a nice plan on breaking in here. It's all over now, though."
"I'm glad you know it is!!!" Lucio rebutted, cracking his knuckles. The Lieutenant and the leader of this group began their face off.

The woman, a faithful follower of Rodrigo turned her attention to the other marine and placed a hand on her hip. She too was expecting a face off and witty banter with her enemy.
?Fine then, I?ll handle the heroes? side kick. How does that sound snowy hair?? Rayar stood there silently for a moment. The woman known as Naolmi waited for his witty come back, to have an experience just like Rodrigo but was in for a sour surprise.
*?Okay, you win. I give up. Let?s just sit back and watch these two fight instead?? *As he spoke he raised a brow in question. Perhaps it was a possible to avoid fighting at all. The woman blinked in shock and quickly rearranged her glasses to hold come composure.
?What did you say?! You give up?? It simply did not make sense. Why come all the way here to not even fight. 
*?That?s right. I?m not really a fan of battle, would be easier for me and you if we just took it easy.?* Naolmi frowned and adjusted her glasses one more time. Was she being taken for a joke or perhaps this man was just afraid. 
?I see how it is.? She began, in her attempt to taunt him into battle. ?I got stuck with the coward eh. You were brought along by your hero here since he had to babysit you. Does that sound about right?? A small smile touched her lips. No man could with stand such an insult and still be completely indifferent. Well, no man she had met until now. Rayar simply shrugged in reply.
*?Sure, if you like.?* Her mouth dropped. What the hell was wrong with this guy?

*Rayar vs Naolmi​*


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2012)

*The Overkills...

Heather/Anya...*

?Make my heart burn?  No thanks.?  Heather leaned back against a large wooden crate and looked at her fingernails.  ?I have enough acid indigestion just being around you lot.?  She sighs boosting herself slightly so she was sitting on the crate.  ?I'll just wait until your done.?

?AAAHHHH!!!?  The scream ripped through the small area causing both Dangil and Heather to divert their attention back to the melee going on before them.  The scream had come from the small woman that had a death grip on Ike's leg.  The doubled weight of the pair thrown by the large man was heading right for a couple of men on the ship.  The problem was with Ike's over-sized back end.  The lopsided weight had caused the pair of them to start spinning in the air.  Anya looked green and her brother thrilled.

?Any puke on my ship and you are cleaning it up.?  Heather said to Dangil though she couldn't tear her eyes away from the sight.  It was almost hypnotizing.  That was for a moment before they slammed directly into two men, flattening them against the ship's deck.  

?WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!?  Ike screamed jumping to his feet.  ?AGAIN!?  he rushed back toward his idol.

?Ohhhhhh.....?  Anya groaned getting to her feet and staggering to the railing before loosing the small amount of food she still had in her stomach.  

Meanwhile the fight was going on around the ship.  Dante hitting one then being hit back by another.  It seemed for the moment that he was the only involved in the brawl, his brother was still strolling toward the ship, his hand on the slick sword at his side but it was still sheathed.  

One of the three remaining men turned seeing the pink haired woman leaning over the railing and with a grin moved forward, hitting her in the back of the head.  ?All is fair.?  He grinned laughing manically as Anya attempted to bring her feet back to the deck.

?That hurt!?

?It was suppose to!?  the gruff looking man pulled his ham sized fist back to punch her once again but Anya wasn't having any of it.

?Not having a good day so leave me alone!?  She screamed grabbing her large hammer and slamming it into his knees.

For a moment nothing happened then the man crumpled into a pile on the deck.  He began to scream then glancing down he passed out, the sight of his legs laying in the wrong direction was just too much for him.  ?Never mess with a woman when she throwing up!?  Anya stomped on the deck then quickly looked around for her brother before turning back toward the railing and finishing up what Dangil and Ike had started for her.

?What was I thinking...?  Heather rubbed her forehead and looked toward the sand as the ruckus continued around her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2012)

_~The adventures of Chibi Shin and the Cherry Blossom Princess~

~Nihon, over ten years ago~_​
Though the battles between the marines and the empire have ceased, tension remained high but emperor (name) focused his armies on expanding the land of his empire when the marines halted their attempts to gain strongholds in the area. While the empire had become a pest, it played to large of a role in the world economy to obliterate it entirely yet to get rid of this pest it seemed leveling the island was the only option. The marines and World Government settled with letting the empire tire itself out with the endless battles, they were stretching their resources to the limit and when the time deemed right the Marines would swoop in and defuse the situation in a way that limited collateral damage.

Things turned out even better than they had hoped, as it never had to get that far, Emperor (name) had been burning the candle at both ends and paid the price for it, many Nihonese had grown tired of the needless battles and a rebel faction compromised out of some of the nation's strongest warriors had been plotting to remove the emperor from power so that the peace could return. This led in a bloody civil war that lasted only a week, but among those that fell was the emperor. 

The rebels had been forced to flee the island, common consensus being against them. Despite having done what they thought was best for the country, to go against the emperor was unforgivable. While it had ended Nihon's wars, it left the problem of who was to succeed the emperor. With no adult heir present and his wife chronically ill, she would take the throne in name while the royal advisors and politicians could decide which of the three children would be best suited. 

While in the past the first male born was appointed their, things became problematic due to the nature of this heir. The sixteen year old (name) was a capable noble who already had an influential following, the problem was that his ideals and that of his followers were too similar to that of his father and would surely just take of where he had left of. The majority of the Nihonese nobles wished to avoid that, and with the old political powerhouses weakened after siding with the emperor in the civil war they lacked the influence to push for Name coronation.

Second born (name) also had a lot of support, and with his younger age he effectively functioned just as a face for a new faction that wished for a traditional but pacifistic way. Their hopes and dreams were admired by many, especially by the lower classes but many of their policies were undesired by the higher classes. The lack of muscle when it came to the stronger political presences on Nihon was made up by the fact that the W.G. quickly reached an agreement with this faction. A naive and idealistic regime for Nihon seemed perfect to them.

And then finally there was his daughter Sakura, only seven at the time and initially it was expected she would be left in the dust. That the strong parties would scramble to her older and male siblings, no one expected that many bright and influential noblemen would simply sit back and casually observe where the others would go wrong, learn from their mistakes and reach an agreement between them on their own wishes and desires. After months of planning, they approached young Sakura and offered their loyalty to her, promising they would help her gain the throne and fix the crippled nation. While they would never be able to fully control her, this allowed them to sculpt her in a way that allowed them to reach their own goals.

Among the council of elders that pledged their loyalty to Sakura, was Binbo Yagami. Head of the Yagami, president of the Nihonese Research Institute and father of two. A nine year old boy that went by Shin, named after his grandfather and previous Yagami Clan head Shinji. And a five year old daughter, Shiki. 

Though only nine years old, he possessed a cleverness and physical talent that made him seem much older than he really was trapped in a frame that was thin and short for his age. He would hear often that he was an old soul, but despite that the kid had no idea how big of a role he played in his father's plans. To be expected of course, an interest in politics was something the boy would never gain during the years.

"This is bad, please hurry up Shin-sama." A woman, in her mid twenties reached out to grab the young boy's wrist before she picked up her pace and dragged him along with her. She was sporting a kimono, it's quality and current state was evident of her class. She was an indentured servant, born into the world as property of the Yagami household and has been taking care of Shin since he was still in diapers. The very same diapers she had to change, as Shin's mother Hideri was many things but she was not a very involved parent. Besides her noble fingers wouldn't be found anywhere near diapers if she could help it.

The reason why Hana was nervous, was that she had been ordered to bring Shin to one of the imperial houses by Shin's dad, who too was many things but patient and forgiving weren't among them. Shin had been proven to be difficult, while having lunch earlier he had fed the birds and one of those had taken a liking to Shin. Evident in the fact that it had seemed to make Shin's shoulder it's nest and hadn't strayed away further than a few feet away from it all day. Playing around with the bird had been the reason for the delay.

They had passed several security check points already but when they arrived at the main complex, Hana was shocked to see Binbo standing in front of the house with his own personal servants, looking as if he had been waiting impatiently for them to arrive.

"My apologies si...." She was interrupted with a glare from the scientist. *"Shut up and get inside, I'll settle it later."* Years of experience allowed her to get over her fear quickly and hide it from her expression, it managed to get Shin to focus though, following his father and his entourage while the dear daddy Yagami didn't even glance in the direction of his son. If he had, he might've noticed and surely would've commented on the bird the boy had taken with him.

They were led to an garden, which reminded Shin of the garden his own family had but it's size dwarfed even their own respectable garden. Many guards and boring people, who Shin would later learn to identify as politicians. The only other child was a girl, left to play on her own a little away from the boring people but the eyes of the guards never strayed from her. 

Shin had little time to figure out why he had to be brought here, as he was roughly grabbed by his dad and dragged towards the girl. 
*"Hime-sama."* Binbo stopped in front of the girl and dropped to his knees, Shin though only glanced at her briefly and then proceeded to feed his new pet. "I would to introduce my son, Shin." He cleared his throat before bowing even lower. "*I, Binbo Yagami,  would like to officially announce my loyal support to you."* All the while he did this, a gesture neither of the children had any interest in but it was mostly for the sake of the adults present, he fully expected Shin to follow his lead. 

When he realized Shin hadn't, he turned to his side and spotted the distracted boy and his feathered companion. *"Shin, you fool!"* He hissed and he manhandled his son so that he could smack away the bird, who managed to fly away though long before that could happen.

"My apologies father." Shin quickly said, he didn't get what was going on and why it was so important but in his experience living with his father this meant that he had disappointed his father.

*"......"* Binbo held his tongue, Shin would be sorry alright but this wasn't the time nor the place. *"Bow, state your name and pledge your loyalty to your princess, boy."*

"Yes, sir." He quickly dropped to his knees and followed his father's instruction. When the focus had shifted to Shin, only then did the girl pay attention and while she curiously looked on while Shin was chastised she seemed happy that Shin was talking to her.

"Shin-chan." She spoke in a sing song voice that Shin would become very familiar with over the years. "Want to play with me?" This wasn't what he expected, wasn't he in some kind of ceremony or whatever? He glanced over to his father, who simply shrugged and waved him on. 
"Sure, princess." The girl skipped over to him, looped her arm with one of his and dragged him along with her. "Let's go find your bird."

Binbo ordered to follow after Shin and to take him home after this 'playdate' was over. *"Kids."* He sighed, before joining his fellow schemers.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 11, 2012)

*[Tyrant Lizard King?]​*​
[The Life and Death of Fishmen, D?Compose]​
?You?re going to show me what?!? Pofu screams at the top of his puffer fish lungs. But the question came far too late. The canon just below Overbite?s tongue had fired. Compared to Pofu?s water jet, this small projectile seemed like a squirt gun. Pofu chuckled, now that he was over the initial shock of D? shrugging off a seemingly fatal attack he himself was ready to defend himself. With a sigh he releases all the air in his lungs, shrinking down to even half his original size. Like this such a pericing attack would be all but useless. Less mass would equate to less damage. A lesson Pofu leaned on Fishman Island when he was but a pup. D? just grinned though as his power shot barreled forward. See his ancient Fishman technology was too far advanced for his canon to be such a simple tool of attack. As the small pellet of water made contact with Pofu?s body a shockwave explodes violently sending water across the puffer fishaman?s body. A pained yowl escaped his chapped lips as his entire body is covered and tossed back bouncing off another wall.  ?Mey.?(Fool) D? growls his eyes cutting back to where he had tossed No-guri. 

The angler fishman sputter and spat as he tried to gather his senses. But his muscles were confused and his body was groggy and pained. ?W..hatsss wruoong wif mmmmeeeee??he howled as he bodybecame  swollen with boils which oozed a slimy oil from beneath stretched scales. Dark muddied blood flowed from No-guri?s mouth as his sharp cage like teeth slowly eroded away.  ?Krosis, seems that you?ve happened upon my Aar, my servant.? D? lightly states, his heavy feet cutting into the stone of the courtyard. ?Paynnnnnnne tzooooo grrrrrraaaaatttttteeee..? No-guri whimpers as his body slowly deforms as it inflates and deflates as the nano-technology ate away at the fishman, trying to find it master.  ?Meyz, come. I shall release you.? D? states with a vile tone, his large hand wrapping around the lure that faintly struggled to produce light. No-guri moaned in pain as he is lifted, because his scales start to slide off his body as he picked up off the ground.  ?Aav Ul.? (join eternity) D? lowly states as he dragged his free hand across No-guri?s chest as if giving the dying fishman a rite of passage. His gloved hand comes to a rest just above No-guri?s breast bone. 

 ?Goodbye.? he mumbles as he pushes his large hand into No-guri?s swollen flesh. Black blood and bile flow as his hand dug deeply into the body of No-guri, his jaws locked open in pain, but he could not scream. His already lifeless eyes grow cold as D? wrapped his spine. A black tongue slid between D?s lips as it rolled across his lips, with a sick chuckle he pulled down the length of the angler fishman?s spine. Organs and spilled forth as the lower limbs of No-guri was ripped from his body. Death was swift as a mixture of D?s tech and No-guri?s wasted inners covered the ground. All left that was recognizable of No-guri was his dangling spine, two arms and his slumped head. Tossing him away like a broken toy, D? turned his attention back to Alvin?s mansion. The ground shook as he gathered his ax and walked toward the house as it fell further into collapse. ?I won?t *cough* allow you to harm Alvin.? Pofu weakly states grabbing D? by his tail as he passed him by.  ?Mey, foolish Pofu. If you would have merely stayed down, you would have lived this day.? D? states a tone of regret buried deep in the feral growl that was produced. With a light twitch D? ripped his tail from Pofu?s grasp then plunged it back with force. Pofu?s already shattered body quivers one last time as it falls into a death throw, the tip of D?s tail had pierced his heart. With a final throw D? pulled his tail free as he stepped back into the mansion. 

 ?Paal, I have returned for your head.? D? states loudly as he stepped back into the destroyed study. Having just dug himself free Alvin falls back down and scoots back, ?Please. I beg you. Don?t kill me!? he pleads. D? cackles with delight. A slightly disturbing grin spreads across his face.  ?Mey, fool. You whom have no mercy, now plea for it.? D? laughs, his tongue flickering back and forth.  ?Come, you are not worthy of my hand.? D? states turning from the humanoid fihsman. Alvin takes this opportunity to attempt to run, but D? anticipates this as a coward will always be a coward and his tail slinks around Alvin?s left ankle. Rotating one of the seals on his neck D? starts the trek his way back to the village. ~~

~~ With a snap D? slams the ?noble? fishman off the village?s dirt road main street. Alvin quivered in pain as people started to flood out into the surrounding roads. They watched curiously as D? stepped on Alvin?s legs, crushing both femurs.  ?Werid, rejoice, today you have your Nahkriin. Your vengeance.? D? states crushing one of Alvin?s arms as he stepped away. Cutting a quick glance around he looked for Trade, the strange human was nowhere. D? merely shrugged. He didn?t like him too much anyway. Besides. He figured that Trade would survive just as well without him. Walking toward the sea a large bone like fortress seemed to surface from far below, this was Skelweb. D?s mobile base, it was time to move on.~~~~

*[Xtreme Kombat]​*
[Kenneth Vs Baron]​
?Kill him Baron!?, ?Yeah! Grin that Marine to dust!? the revolutionaries cheer as the large rhino man stepped through the wall, his large hammer slamming off an open palm.  ?Grrr. Do you have any last request, marine?? Baron snorts, steam puffing from his snout as he spoke. * ?Aye lad.?* Kenneth replies as he pulled himself to his feet. Placing a hand across his ribs he looks at the monster of an opponent. He was larger than Kenneth was, standing almost ten foot tall, and that wasn?t including that large two foot spike that adorned his nose. * ?Whould ye d? meh ah favor ?n brush yer teeth.?* Kenneth laughs insulting Baron, * ?Yer breath is killin? meh.?* Kenneth adds with a laugh.  ?I?ll kill you!? Baron roars, slobber spraying from his mouth. Charging in the rhino swings his hammer with rage and fury. Kenneth is only able to raise his hands in defense as the hammer strike hard. With an umph Kenneth is raised off the ground and sent flying for a second time. The large wooden double doors he had ran through earlier explode into splinters as he slams off the ground and rolls to the base of the steps. * ?Fuck.?* Kenneth growls, his hands pulsing in pain as Baron comes charging into the hallway. 

 ?Beast Kick!? Baron slobbers, his round foot slams off Kenneth?s prone form sending him into the air and tumbling down the steps to the floor below. With each bounce downward Kenneth releases a string of cuss words until he finally lands chin first on the floor far below them. * ?Frakin? stinkin????* Kenneth mumbles as he pulled his arms under himself.  ?DIE!? Baron roars as he leaps from the top of the stairs. Kenneth can only roll as the hammer crushes the ground when Baron strikes. Two more clubbing blows narrowly miss Kenneth as the Barbarian is forced to roll away. Each hammer strike leaves a small crater.  ?Hammer Shot!? Baron roars as he spun on his heels, the hammer catches Kenneth about the chest and sends him flying again. This time he slams into the iron door that opened into Marine base, with a lifeless thud Kenneth rolls to a stop in a dust cloud.  ?How sad, you didn?t even put up a hint of a fight.? Baron snorts as he walked out into the open.  ?You?re a disgrace to whatever rank you hold, your death will be a welcome to your company.? Baron mocks as Kenneth pulled himself to his knees. Blood seeped from his lips while he focused on the ground. His head pounded and his body ached. 

 ?What, nothing witty to say? No insults?? Baron asks lifting his hammer far above his head as revolutionaries started to gather around to watch the death blow. * ?Aye, I?m tired o? thit wee toy o? yers.?* Kenneth coughs as he lifted up onto his feet as the hammer came down. Balling a fist Kenneth pulled on all his might, * ?Impact Point!?* he shouts at the top of his lungs as his knuckles met the hammer. A shock wave emits from the two attacks and pushes the fodder revolutionaries around. Baron?s angered eyes widen as he felt his hammer waver. Soon the hammer folds, giving way and shatters exploding into a million pieces. * ?Nao it b? ah fight!?* Kenneth shouted as his fist continued onward toward Baron?s face.~~~

~~ Conclusion Next!~~​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 11, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Thomas merely shrugged as Kaizer made the comment. "It's only seven in the afternoon and i feel exhausted." He grumbled, laying down on the bottom right bunk, where he had been before. "My clothes are still in the storage area, luckily not hit by the cannonball." He commented to Kaizer. "Seems we only managed to loose three barrels of rum in the fight... and most the kitchen. We have no way of preparing food now, which means until we hit port, we're stuck with dried goods and some water that hopefully hasn't gone bad."
> 
> The first mate found himself hurting more and more as time went on, but resisted the urge to transfer his pain and damage into something else...  "The captain is a crazy fool, though he's not much older or younger than you or i more than likely." Thomas looked up at the bunk above his. "You ever wonder, what kind of thoughts go through a mans head like his?"



?The kitchen was destroyed?? Kaizer sighed exasperatedly, he hated dried food like no other, and would only eat it if it happened to be the last source of food on the planet, ?This whole situation will go from bad to ugly if the water ends up going bad, that's the last thing we need right now.? Kaizer shook his head, how they had managed to not protect the most important part of the ship despite the number of people they had on it was beyond him, of course this brought Kaizer to another realization, ?You know I just realized we've been bombarded by that marine so many times that I never got the chance to ask the captain where he happened to store all of my stuff.? Kaizer sighed again, ?I swear if any of my important valuables got destroyed then all I can say is Oda help me if the next island has marines on it, they probably won't come out of the fight unscathed.?

Kaizer thought about it, when Thomas asked him what kind of thoughts might go through the head of a man like their captain's, ?Well, we already know he wants freedom for the seas, so that's one thought I guess, as for anything else, that I have no clue, and quite frankly I don't want to know.? Kaizer shuddered at the mere thought of what might run through Akuma's mind on a daily basis, hell could he even hold a coherent thought for more than five seconds? It seemed like every time something of interest happened, his attention could only be held for a short period of time before it was onto the next big thing.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2012)

*Pirate Hunter Lys (Rodgers Pirates) ~ North Blue, Melforesia

Lysander Kinsani ​*
This island truly was one of beauty. The island of arts and peace was what it was known for, as well as for crafting some beautiful vessels. It was certainly a wise place for Lysander to relax and lay low after the events of Icetrail and the loss of the marines at his hands. He was not one for attacking marines without cause but even he, the composed and mysterious swordsman, could not sit back and allow just criminal activities carry on by those who were supposed to protect people and whom had authority. He was not ignorant enough to blame all marines for such an act, he knew it the selfish desire of one greedy chubby fool but due to that greedy wish it had landed him in the path of the Floppy Eared Pirate Hunter and ultimately got him killed and now Lysander on the run. While he had yet to become officially wanted he was also smart enough to predict that the nobles? father, who was rumoured to also be a higher ranking marine, and the rest of his family would want some kind of vengeance. It seemed wisest to simply float off into the wind like a silent petal on the air. There was no need make himself even more hunted after without a real cause to. Melforesia would be the perfect place for some time under the radar and to relax, perhaps train somewhat. This is what he thought, anyway. Things rarely went his way of late. 

The swordsman slowly strolled off the ramp from the trade ship he had hitched a ride on. The man behind him waved him goodbye along with the rest of his family but they got no reply. Lysander simply glided into the town. Everything about this place screamed art and culture. Further down the dock he could see the shipwrights working long and hard to put together their finest ships. Quality was important to them, but beauty even out ranked that. He had no need for ships at the moment; if anything he wanted a good meal, a strong drink and a soft bed to lay his head down upon. His keen eyes lingered over the town until he found a quaint appearing inn alongside the road with a woman outside waving customers in with a large smile on her lips. Like a leaf gracing the wind he glided across the dirt road and entered the inn before she even realised someone had passed her and once inside made his way towards the counter. The man behind the counter smiled welcomingly at the new arrival. He was briefly shocked at the dog like appearance of the man but he quickly pushed it aside. A customer was a customer. 
?Welcome my friend!? He said cheerily. Lysander lowered himself onto a small chair. The man singing further in the inn caused him to wrinkle his nose in annoyance. The pirate hunter was not against music, but only if it was done well. The dog warrior slid a few beli coins over the counter and made his order.
*?A room? and? meal??* The innkeeper only laughed at this offer and gave his hand a shake.
?No, no, no, noooo~o friend. Beli is no use here. If you want a meal and room, you?ll have to earn it.? The innkeeper motioned towards the stage where the man was awkwardly singing. Even though the music was not great the crowd, which was quite large, cheered him on. Lysander eyed the scene for a moment before slowly turning his eyes back to the man behind the counter, his expression emotionless.
?We have everything you can think of, just go into the back, grab what you want and perform. After that meals on the house and a room for the night.? Lys continued to eye him silently for a few more moments until finally he slid out of the chair and elegantly flowed into the back room.

Some minutes later the singing man threw up his arms and left the stage, cheered off even with an awful performance. The innkeeper placed a den den mushi microphone to his lips and announced the next performer.
?A man from the sea, the face of a canine but the soul of an artist! Welcome, the Swordsman, performing for a meal and a room!? Everyone threw their arms up in joy, simply caught in the moment rather than what was actually occurring, and then the whole inn went dark. A single light click on and shone down onto the stage. In the centre the green robed swordsman sat crossed legged with an odd instrument in his lap. A shamisen, a long forgotten instrument that had not been used on this island as long as anyone could remember. He sat there in silence, his eyes hidden by the hair like cur on his forehead. It was time to earn a meal. Lysander began to play.










​
The ground listened silently, glued to the performance. Who would have thought such a man would own such a talent. Then again he did have a certain grace and skill with his fingers. Was it so hard to believe he put his sword hand to other uses? As the song came to a close the crowd roared out in delight. Lysander calmly rose from his sitting position and made his way back to the counter, lowering into the chair and tapping the table with one finger.
*?Food??*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 11, 2012)

North Blue, The Island of Melforesia












Snow gently fell upon the island of music and arts as a band of young boys and girls preformed in an open amphitheater. The island was lively today, even though it was snowing, the people of the island were smiling, each one moving about as happily as the day before. The island bustling and hustling with people moving all around. Statue makers playing in the snow and building massive snow men that resembled Dragon's and some building fortresses, others built great hero's upon pillars of ice.

Women sitting inside their shops and their homes, some cooks, some seamstresses, others iron workers, building statues and decorational armor and blades. The snow gently fell upon these people, the smiling happy faces of each and ever citizen of every village... the iron working village of Terra Nail, The village of shipwrights Broken Hammer, The village of the painters Picasso Falls...

All villages rested and laughed and drank and ate, all peacefully unaware of the terror about to strike their island. For the Rodgers pirates made their way here and the Rodgers pirates were unaware of the marines that were ordered to follow them... Follow them to the ends of the earth, all because of a twenty year old grudge...


*North Blue Marine Base, Two Days Ago-

*"Samuel Brigidine. You have been called fourth because i hear you want to volunteer to capture a pirate?" An old man sits at a desk, the desk appears to be made of iron and sits well above six feel tall. Yet, the old man at the desk must lean down in order to rest his elbows on it. His long white beard runs down to the floor as he looks over the man before him. "Yes sir, I wish to personally capture Akuma Rodgers myself sir. He is from my hometown and I feel it is my responsibility as not only a marine, but as a member of that community to bring him to justice."

The old man nodded and leaned back in his chair. "You know, He has destroyed three marine ships already and heavily damaged two others. Do you honestly think you will be able to avoid such damage yourself?" The old man questions. "Yes sir, you know that my ship is armored and has withstood even the strongest of cannon fire." The man standing before the elderly gentleman wore a marines outfit, however his clothes were colored black, the mans blond spiky hair stood out from under his hat, preventing it from even resting properly on his head.

Samual Brigidine
Marine Lt.
Commander of the Iron Clad.
Leader of Iron Justice.

"I see... If that is what you wish, Then that is what will be allowed, be on your way Samuel, and don't make me regret my decision." 

Edward Verlari
Marine Commodore 
Commander of Marine Base N-BL1394

Outside of the Commodores Office, Samuel meets with a large marine crew dressed all in black, except for two officers. "Everyone, we have been given the orders to chase down and exterminate the marine crew known as The Rodgers Pirates. Our mission will be to make sure none of them leave port alive, understood!" The crew stands in salute to their leader. "AYE SIR!"

*
Present Day- Island of Malforesia*

"Everyone! We've reached port!" Akuma shouts, though the one problem with their ship now, that Akuma had not stated to the crew days ago... was that they had managed to loose control of the ship after a few hours of sailing and he had pretty much just been faking control the entire time. "Why aren't we slowing down then Akuma?" Thomas asks, looking up at his captain standing on what was left of the cabin.

"About that... We're going to crash... The metal bindings on the sails are stuck and we can't get them off... and i don't want to cut them, cause, well, then i'd have to buy new rigging and... it's expensive...."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa. TFAJ*

“Toilets. Wonderful. Nothing makes me happier.” Sendo grumbled as he waited for Garrick to dismiss them.

“So I guess I get to salute you too huh? Joy.” he said to Shin and gave him a salute that was in every way an overkill. Once Garrick was out of earshot he looked Shin dead in the eye.

“Let’s get one thing straight here. I’m not taking part in anything that could possibly endanger innocent lives. That Garrick doesn’t seem to understand the concept of sarcasm as you saw when I was chatting to him…though I might just not be that good at it. Just to be clear that salute I did to you was a sarcastic one…” Sendo paused and then shook his head and continued his rant of righteousness. He wasn’t good at threatening people.

“But if he says they are gonna kill babies then shit I totally believe that’s what he wants to do! That’s…fucked up! I don’t know what brainwashing they put you through but I’m not a part of it. I don’t like the Marines but have found myself here and if I see that you are using your power for anything other than helping people, I swear to Oda that I’m gonna try and kick your ass.” Sendo looked at Shin and gulped as he looked to his sword. “Not that I think I could beat you…but I’d try! Really hard! So yeah!”

‘What the hell are you doing? Just keep quiet you fuckwit. You need all the friends you can get!’ Sendo said to himself but just couldn’t fathom being part of a corrupt regime that stole his family away from him.

“Now if you’ll excuse me I have a toilet to clean.” Sendo said walking off ‘Yeah you tell em big man. Ain’t no-one cleans up shit like Sendo Kagawa.’ The 30 something year old scratched his head and started to walk to the toilet. Where the toilet brush was, he saw a toothbrush. 

“That’s just wrong…” Sendo sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 12, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> North Blue, The Island of Melforesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?What the hell's all the commotion about?? Kaizer asks, having been the last person to wake up after everyone else, he always slept for a long period of time. Kaizer had just come above onto the deck when he overheard Akuma say that they had no control of the ship, and they would be crashing into the island they were currently approaching, and then went onto say that the metal bindings on the sails happened to be stuck, and he didn't want to cut them cause that would require them to buy a whole new rigging, which would be far too expensive for them, ?I'm sorry, but could you repeat the first part of that sentence for me?? ?We're going to crash into the island.? Akuma repeats nonchalantly, ?Oh well that's alright I guess, I mean after having the ship partially destroyed by Marine cannon fire, nothing says fixing your ship better than crashing head first into an island, right??


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 12, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo Kagawa. TFAJ*
> 
> ?Toilets. Wonderful. Nothing makes me happier.? Sendo grumbled as he waited for Garrick to dismiss them.
> 
> ...



*Ensign Shin Yagami 
Taskforce Absolute Justice*​
The encounter with fellow new recruit Sendo Kagawa, who's name struck as Nihonese sounding and made a mental note to esquire if Sendo had some Nihonese ancestry in him but Sendo's words were a more pressing matter. Shin would not tolerate insubordination, though he could sympathise with the moral objections that were mentioned. The Nihonese swordsman mulled over his response and then decided to go after the first problem he intended to nip in the bud.

I took him a good half an hour though, he had asked direction to closest facilities on board but with his lack of directions he first ended up in a supply room and the very first facilities he arrived at didn't contain Sendo. An uncomfortable inquiry later, there was a female marine using them at the time, he had learned he most likely ended up on the wrong half of the ship.

Eventually he did find Sendo, scrubbing the porcelain with a tooth brush.
He cleared his throat, to signal his approach. "You seem like a nice enough guy, in my experience men with some good in their heart are few and far in between and this ship seems no different than how it is in my homeland." He meant no harm, not that he would think twice about kicking Sendo's ass if he had to, so he tried to remove the tension a bit in this manner. 

"So because of that I'm going to ignore the claim you made about insubordination." Shin was still trying his best to make sure he wasn't making threats, but that he was serious nonetheless. "It goes against the way I was raised and how I live my life, I can respect that you would put your life on the line for something that you believe in." He paused briefly. "But just make sure you know that I'm willing to do the same, I would sooner cut out my own heart than go against the woman I swore my loyalty to." He didn't elaberate further to who this woman was. "She assigned me to serve as a marine, in her absence my commanding officer ... Lt. Jr. Garrick in this case..... Serves as her proxy, what he says will get done by my, regardless of my personal opinions or believes as long as they don't conflict with my duties as a Nihonese."

At the end of this speech, he gave a small smile and a sigh. "Sorry about the long speech, as you can see I take these matters rather personal." He prepared to leave, though wanted to leave these words of advice. "In the future, I would keep thoughts and opinions like your's to yourself." With some sadness he added. "Next time I will be forced to act upon it, despite the fact I would feel you would be doing the right thing."


----------



## Eternity (Jan 12, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Walking on a forest trail of death; Pt. 2]​
The scream was like an alarm clock for Mari. She was already halfway to the area where the noise came from, her bright white fur fluttering violently as she soar through the forest grounds, barely toughing the ground. She knew every voice each of her crewmembers have, and that was, without a doubt, one of her crewmembers.

Many things could be said about Mari. Rash, too sugar-sweet, ignorant and wierd. But not inconsiderate. Never that. If you had to trust you entire life to someone else, you would trust in Mari. Her needs, her well-being, hell even her life was nothing to her when her family was in danger. 

Sarasa had barely started moving when Mari arrived at the source of the noise. And there, sitting on the ground with his hands around his swolen leg, was the man he heared screaming.

_"C-captain? I'm sorry, I think I broke my ancle."_ The man said through gritted teeth.

Mari walked over to him her white fur reseeding into her skin and her face returning to her normal sweet apparance. Then, with tears streaming down her face, she hugged him tightly. "Never scare me like that again.." she mumbled. "..dummy.." The man tightened up with surprise, but soon smiled and returned the hug. Sarasa came through a couple of thick oak trees behind her. Without taking a notice of her, she went on talking to the man. " But dear son of mine, how on earth did you manage to break your ancle? You have the best reactions in the crew.." she said, scratching the back of her head. _"You mean next best."_ he said jokingly, but rather drowsy. "Are you ok, you seem...to....."

Something was wrong, she felt dizzy and she had trouble forming any coherent words.
Everything became blurry, her mind seemed to float in and out of focus, until everything went black.
After that, only fragments of visual perception arrived at her brain. Small pictures of leafes falling, dark trees looming overhead, and once a shadow moving gracefully in the corner of her eyes. 

When she regained consciousness, everything around her seem to be alike to a dream, she was still unable to talk, and it took her several minutes to understand that her hands and feet where bound, and that she was hanging from another rope, dangling  by her hands. Despite her drowsiness, panic begun grabbing her thoughts when the man of her crew, the same man she had been talking to earlier, bound in a similar manner, but with a grotesque wound across his right side and his right food missing, leaving another gaping wound in it?s place. A cold, grueling anger tried to encompass whatever weakness her body was caught in, but whatever it was, she could not seem to be able to express anything. She was, for the first time she could remember, utterly and unfathomably, helpless.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa TFAJ*

Sendo kept brushing the toilet as Shin spoke. He was trying to be nice, he could hear that much in his voice but the content of it was made up of the same stuff he was cleaning up.

"Loyalty is a funny thing, especially to women. I know the feeling." He showed Shin his wedding band. "I think though that your loyalty will be pushed to the limit here, unless you are made of the same stuff as Lt jr Garrick is. If that's the case then I hope there isn't an afterlife, for your sake."

"Anyway, thanks for the advice, at least I know where I stand with you - even though it sounds like just about the most hypocritical and ludicrous thing I've ever heard. Let me impart a bit of advice to you. I'd follow what's in here, not in here." Sendo said pointing to his chest first and then his head. "They'll come a point where this man will make us cross a moral line and at the very least I hope that should that point come, that you follow your heart and not your head. Just remember that even though you may be my superior in rank on this ship; I'm a shit ton older than you. I pull rank in general life."

To Sendo that sounded a lot cooler in his head than when he said it. He looked at Shin and couldn't decide on whether he was a good person or not; usually he was fairly good at those judgement calls.  Sendo's gut feeling had decided that if there was to be an ally on this boat, Shin Yagami was not one of them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 13, 2012)

Ensign Shin Yagami
TFAJ

The swordsman couldn't help but chuckle at Sendo's comment that was accompanied with the older man flashing his wedding band, on it's own accord his hand reached for his chest, were under his shirt a similar ring was worn on a chain. His was that of a woman's though, he had to promise to hold on to it until he would return for the wedding.

"It looks like my initial assessment of you being a good man was spot on." He chuckled once more, despite the fact these two men couldn't live their lives any more different from the other, Shin couldn't help but quickly gain an immense respect for this man. All the while the new recruit was scrubbing waste products off the toilet.

"It looks like we're at a standstill though, I can't imagine anything keeping me from walking along this path of mine...How dark it may get at certain times."Shin added that last bit with a sigh, he wasn't trying to be dramatic. Even before his twenties, familial obligations had tested his resolve heavily. He expected worse from his future at TFAJ, he wasn't sure why but that was what his instinct told him."Anyways, I don't expect you to waver either."

"All I can say is, good luck old wise man." He threw in a saying from his homeland. "And may your blade be sharp, if the day ever comes you feel the need to use it against me." This was actually a saying used in his homeland, probably expecting with so many sword users that adhered strictly to their 'code', each in their own way.

Now standing here for a while, and seeing Sendo scrub this pig sty at the time, made Shin feel a little uncomfortable. "I'd offer to help, and I'd like to think of myself of a more modern and down to earth nobleman.....But I'm ashamed to admit that I feel this work is beneath me."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa TFAJ*

"Hah, when you have kids this sorta thing is an everyday occurance. Jace, my son, once had diarreah when he was a baby. We thought he was done so I started to change him; little bastard projectile pooped all over me. Ever since then I've made my peace with this stuff, or else I'd have nightmares." Sendo smirked and then sighed at the remark before that,

"I don't want to fight anyone. I'm not very good at it and I don't really like getting hurt. I just hope your duty doesn't overcome your common sense, though I fear the chains that bind you are a bit too heavy for you to change now. If it ever comes to blows then I hope....well I hope it doesn't."

He stood up to shake Shin's hand and seeing the slightly alarmed look on his face at the outstretched hand , pulled it back "Some other time eh?" Sendo laughed.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2012)

*Overkills!*


Dante threw himself with a punch that was evaded only to catch the big pirate with a boot to the face. “Oooh, I’d say that’ll require facial surgery but honestly I think I probably made you look better.” He then looked at the face and grimaced apologetically. “Well maybe not.”

Anya was kneecapping left and right whilst Cannonball Ike was utterly unaware of him being in a battle but was just happy being thrown around by Dangil. Heather wasn’t really looking but rather more concerned with her nails. 

“Heh, this’ll get her attention. Hey Heather check this out!” Dante said. He had touched every sword and bit of clothing during the fight and was ready to teleport them in a crazy fashion. “Ok Ready? And…”

Just then all the pirates collapsed in a heap and at the edge of the boat Vergil slowly sheathed his sword. 

“Those were my cannonfodder!” Dante objected

“If you were unable to take them out by that time then they became mine.” Vergil smirked

“Ever heard of drama? The back and forth of a fight? The hero comes back from incredible odds to win? Your way is no fun.” Dante said dismissing his brother. “Right so, we got our ship back so now we..”

“Wheeeee!” Ike flew through the air and head straight for Dante who ducked at the last second as the two massive butt cheeks loomed closer to him. Ike went crashing through a door and fell down some stairs

“Ike!” Anya rushed down 

“My ship! I swear I’ll rip your eyes out!” Heather said to Dangil who sheepishly rubbed the back of his head.

“Ah…apologies. I’ll fix it for you.” Dangil smiled and Heather just huffed at him and made her way to the ship.

“AAAAAAH!!” A young spectacled man ran out of the door that had been burst open and tripped, falling to the deck, before scrambling to the side of the boat. “What are those things?”

Vergil drew his sword and pointed it at his neck. “One less.”

“Whoa there mister happy!” Dante said kicking the sword in such a fashion that it was pointed back at it’s sheath, “This guy is definitely not with them. Look, he’s far too pathetic looking.”

“Oi..” he said with a scowl

“Who are you anyway?” Dante asked

“Uh..my name is Shinpachi. Can I go now? I took an ass to the face when those…midgets…"

“Gnomes.” Vergil corrected him with an exasperated sigh.

“…gnomes…ok…yeah well they hit me on the head pretty hard. I think I have a concussion…”

“That’s the guy these pirates kidnapped. He’s getting blood on my deck.” Heather said irritably.

“Oh it’s not mine. I was treating the pirates so they wouldn’t kill me. They were about to make me tell them about Kiya Asasume…” he shut his mouth closed with his mouth.

“Kiya eh? That sounds like a sexy name! Why would they be after her?” Dante stroked his chin

“Oh…just because she’s the greatest navigator ever...and…” Shinpachi couldn’t stop the words from falling out of his mouth due to the blow he received from Ike.

“Hm.. A navigator eh? We need one of those! We’re off to the Grand line for a Grand adventure! Looks like we’ll be after the Navigator then…Hey! Where did those pirates we just beat up go?” Dante looked around. Somehow they had slithered away

“Shit! They’ll be after her! We have to help her! Please!” Shinpachi looked alarmed and got to his feet albeit a little woozily.

“Help a damsel in distress? Count me…ow!” Dante started and then his foot was stomped on by Heather.

“We’re not the type to help people out just for the hell of it. What do we get out of it?” She asked.

“Uh…I’ll be your doctor until we get to the Grand line, then you can drop me off and I’ll go back home ok? I’m sure you need one right?” Shinpachi said looking around as Ike and Anya came out of the door and recalled their crazy tactics of being thrown around, “Yeah you definitely need one.”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 13, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> North Blue, The Island of Melforesia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Rodger Pirates~ Island of Malforesia*

*Brandy...*

"AUGGH!" Brandy rose up from her bed slowly, her head pulsing like it had been hit by a one-hundred ton hammer. This was the morning hangover, since she was constantly drunk, Brandy had become kind of accustomed to it. The young woman looked over at the bed besides her, where Judy had slept last night. Brandy placed her hands over her face as she yawned, remembering the long late night discussion the two of them had. They'd spilled secrets to each other, mainly Bandy, but the two had connected. It was inveitable, since they both were the only women on the ship. Better having them be a duo instead of tearing at each other's throats all the time. Shaking her head, Brandy reaches inside her drawer for her 'coffee'. Instead, it was a huge bottle of whiskey which she promptly opened and downed within seconds. She then burped and her eyes went wide. The door to her room flew open as the young navigator walked out to join the rest of the crew. "Good morning~!" She yelled excitedly. 

The crew simply rolled their eyes over to her and then back at the captain. Brandy rubbed the back of her head, _"What was going on?"_ She thought. It was then that she heard Kaizer,  ?Oh well that's alright I guess, I mean after having the ship partially destroyed by Marine cannon fire, nothing says fixing your ship better than crashing head first into an island, right?? 

"WE'RE GOING TO CRASH!?" Brandy yelled loudly, "No, no, no, I don't want to die!" She screamed, having what seemed to be a panic attack. Brandy ran around the entire ship crazily, before finally sitting down in a corner, between two barrels and putting her knees to her chest. Brandy then lowered her head as an aura of depression and darkness surrounding her, "I'm too young to die..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Eternal Flame Pirates*​
> _The Golden Torch _ sailed through the East Blue seas, now with two new recruits on board. Ritoru maintained his usual position atop the giant cannon that headed the ship, "Lets see, GT, Hisame, Helen, Sheep," he says, counting a finger for each he named. He then starred at his hand for a moment, unsure of what exactly that added up to. Math wasn't big on Elbaf. He shook his hand free of the count and shrugged, "Whatever, a few more nakama would make a good addition to the Pirate King's crew!"
> 
> "It seems Captain wishes to recruit more members to his crew," Tina reports into her iDen as she listens to Ritoru talk to himself, "Just how many does he plan to gather? Will it ever be enough to man this giant ship?" she questions before looking around at Hisame, who has left his giant sword and is rushing around in attempts to adjust the enormous sails by his lonesome, "Probably not..."
> ...



Helen caught her balance against the railing as the ship lurched violently from side to side. She looked up and grunted in annoyance at the eel like monstrosity that emerged from the water, dwarfing even Ritoru's Elbaf made ship. The creature let loose a booming roar. Its breath stank of rotting fish and other things which she would rather not think of. 

"Now I know what we'll be eating for dinner tonight," Helen said, gripping the long handle of _Heartsbane_ with two hands and raising the crimson steel blade over her head. She bent her legs and blasted off the deck. 

*"Sparrow Notch Strike!"* she exclaimed, slashing as she bolted past the creatures serpentine neck. 

The grinding sound of metal against metal pierced the air. Helen cursed aloud as her slash left little more then a scratch against the monsters scaly hide. "Those scales are as hard as steel," she muttered. She chastised herself for not yet being strong enough to cut such a simple thing as steel. Something like diamond might be a bit more understandable. With sudden speed the sea monster lashed at her with its tail. Helen blocked with the flat of her blade, but the impact sent her flying back to the deck. She crashed unceremoniously into a pile of crates and empty barrels. Helen shook her head as she sat up amid a pile of wooden debris. Her eyes went wide as the monster lunged at her from above, opening its gigantic maw and revealing dozens of fangs as long as the length of her entire arm. 

*"Mako Slash!"* cried a feral voice. 

Hisame appeared and slashed at the monster, blasting it off kilter and back into the water. The monster roared in outrage. Blood dripped from a noticeable cut where Hisame had struck. Helen shot back to her feet and glared at the fishman.

"You can cut steel?" she asked accusingly, sounding almost as outraged as the sea beast.  

Hisame shot her a grin and patted the oversized sword in his grip. It was even larger then her _Heartsbane_. The blade was made of bone, carved from the tooth of a Sea King. "Sea Kings are this things natural predator. Their teeth can easily rip through the scales." 

Helen felt much better when she heard this explanation. Being one upped by the fishman would've been the ultimate indignity. Hisame gestured at the sea monster. "This one's more up my alley. You help with the bird." 

 "Hmpf...I don't seem to remember asking for your help," she replied haughtily, charging towards the railing as the sea monster made another lunge at the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

_*East Blue: The Ravenbeard Pirates*_
Sabrina stared down the Marine gunwoman, an ice queen by the name of Lt. Junior Grade Julia Nyer. The bitch had almost killed her twice today, stalking and sniping her from the rooftops above. Now that they were finally face to face, Sabrina wouldn't allow her such a luxury again. Julia glanced at Sabrina's ruby studded daggers and then at her own smoking revolvers. "Knife...gunfight. You know the rest." 

The shots came with blinding speed, rapid fire. Sabrina couldn't have dodged at this range even if she wanted to. Thankfully she didn't have to. Her own shadow, affectionately dubbed _"Shadow Sabrina"_, appeared in front of her and intercepted the wall of bullets. Sabrina grinned as she saw the look of surprise on Julia's face. 

"Pea shooters...awesome devil fruit power. You know the rest."

*"Raven Swarm!"* 

Suddenly Shadow Sabrina exploded into a writhing cloud of life like ravens, as black as knight and eyes as red as burning coals. Julia let loose a thundering barrage, but her bullets were harmlessly absorbed by the shadowy bodies of the ravens. She was swarmed from all sides and shielded her face as the ravens pecked at clawed at her body. 

Sabrina charged into the swarm, perfectly blending in with her all black attire. She moved silent and deadly within the cloud of ravens, and made a beeline for the back of Julia's neck. She stopped short as she saw Julia drop a metallic orb to the floor, and cover herself within some kind of strange protective covering. A tiny red light blinked rapidly from the orb. Sabrina's eyes went wide and she froze like a deer in the headlights. _Oh what a bitch... _

*BABOOM!* 

The pure force of the concussion wave blasted away the swarm of ravens. Sabrina went flying off her feet, feeling as if she had just been hit by a sledgehammer. She landed in a dazed heap, daggers gone and blood pouring out of her ringing ears. Julia cast aside her makeshift covering, looking a bloody mess from where she had been clawed and pecked at by the swarm of ravens. She reached within the folds of her tattered Marine coat and drew a vicious looking pump action shotgun. Sabrina remained where she was, still dazed, but trying to play possum. Julia stopped just a few feet in front of her and took aim. 

"That was a cute trick, but I plan for all contingencies," she said coolly, before pulling the trigger.   

Sabrina lunged for the shotgun, causing the shot to go upwards into the sky. She threw a punch with her free hand, still woozy from the blast. Julia deftly swerved around the clumsy punch and thrust a knee into Sabrina's gut. Sabrina gasped sharply and doubled over off balance. A swift spinning kick to the face sent Sabrina sprawling to the pavement. She slowly looked up as the shotgun barrel filled her vision. 

"I'm smarter, faster, stronger, just plain better," Julia declared. 

Sabrina wiped her bloody mouth and shrugged. "Yeah but I'm a survivor."  She glanced at the ground. "Did you notice that you're casting a shadow?" 

Julia looked down and saw her long shadow cast along the sidewalk by the sun overhead, which Sabrina was currently touching. Sabrina roared defiantly as she dug her fingers into the woman's shadow and gave a tremendous pull. The shadow stretched like taffy off the ground and into Sabrina's grasp. She could feel the shadow resist her pull, a game of tug o' war between her will and the shadows soul, but Sabrina dug deep into her well of power and ripped it free. _I'm the master of *all* shadows_, she thought. Julia gave a gasp of shock as her body suddenly began to smoke and sizzle. She spasmed in pain. The shotgun went clattering to the street.  

"What's happening to me?!" 

Sabrina held tight to the still wriggling and struggling shadow, grinning. She looked up at the sun and then at Julia's smoking body. "First rule of shadow law. A person without a shadow can't resist the light of the sun." 

Flames erupted along Julia's lower body, consuming her in a rippling inferno of orange and red. Her bloodcurdling scream filled the air. "PLEASE...MERCY!"   

Sabrina felt Julia's shadow go limp and powerless in her grasp. She tossed it away like so much paper trash, then picked up Julia's shotgun and pointed it at her head. The flames had already eaten away half of the woman's body. "Here's your mercy." 

*BANG!*


----------



## Noitora (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte​*
*?UGH!?* Pazzo coughed as he slammed into the ground once again. Glazer had been throwing him about with his inhuman skill for some time now, yet every time Pazzo pushed himself to his feet while completely covered in blood. To make matters worse he even wore that massive grin on his face that forever mocked the marine officer. Glazer frowned darkly as he gave his sword a twirl, a splash of blood staining the floor from the flick. 
_?Did he lie to me?? _He thought as he watched the large man across from him laughing with his hands in the air. _?Even now no matter how many times I hit him he gets back up, even when he isn?t using the poison to weaken by blow, as it doesn?t work on blades. His natural endurance is simply unimaginable. He isn?t fast; his strength isn?t outstanding but his insane stamina and endurance along with that devil fruit make him much more powerful than someone would first think.? _As Glazer analysed his enemy in front of him Pazzo simply stood there waiting for what would come next, his grin ever present and eyes glaring with dark intent. The marine officer began to take note of what was around him. Julia was doing alright with her foe and Sabertooth as well. The marines and innocents still looked on in horror and determination that there was still some hope in this world. Suddenly a loud bang came from the side near the ally which took everyone?s attention. There lay the marine assistant that had taken on Sabrina the thief, half burnt and blown into the ground by her own shotgun. There was silence after that, apart from Pazzo naturally who roared out in laughter.
*?I like ?er! She fights like I do! Gwahahahaa!?* He joked as he gazed over in her direction. There sudden aura of rage weighed heavy on all those present as Glazer slammed the hilt of his sword into the building beside him, causing the entire wall to crumble down.
?I?ll destroy you all myself, then.? He said in an oddly settled way. Perhaps he was so angry he had become completely stone. 

Upon seeing how serious Glazer was becoming even Pazzo had his grin wiped from his face. Causing the death of his subordinate had pissed off the man to a new level. It was to be expected though and the Captain knew he would be facing much tougher enemies than this in the New World. This was a chance to get to grips with his power and show how dangerous he could really be.
*?That?s how it is eh? Guess it?s time I pull out the big guns too. My fruit is one of strongest, ain?t nothin? you can do to stop me marine, Gwahahaha!? *Both hands shot up to his sides with sludge dripping from his finger tips. 
*?Sanshouuo Doku Tsunami!? *He roared out at the top of his voice with his smile stretched over his lips. A huge wall of toxin grew all around him and like a giant wave reached up into the heavens before it came crashing down towards the marine officer. Glazer pulled back his arm and tensed the muscle to the point of snapping followed by one powerful swing that cut the sludge in half causing it to go right over him.
?Soul Slash!? He barked upon performing the powerful cut. Pazzo blinked in surprise as the entire tsunami had been ripped to pieces. Just at that point he suddenly felt a weakness come through his body through the various cuts caused by Glazer.
*?W-what the?? *Glazer placed his blade over his shoulder, his brow heavy. He was not about to reveal his swords power. It was completely layered with sea stone to make him exceptionally stronger against devil fruit users. Of course Pazzo did not know this and was not about to find out. Unlike the Pirate Glazer was not the type to so recklessly reveal his power. 
?Once I?m done with you, all the Ravenbeard Pirates will finish her. And those that helped them.? His sharp eyes lingered briefly to Sabrina, the grudge he was holding towards her exceeded that of Pazzo?s right now, but he knew he could not turn his back on hid man. 

*?Gwahahah??* The quiet chuckle caused the marine to return his attention to his enemy. Pazzo was once again pushing himself to his feet regardless of the pain he was feeling.
*?Whatever nasty trick you?re pullin?, I can pull nastier.?* In a flash his hand fired upwards and from his palm the poison fired forwards in the form of a giant long serpent.
*?Sanshouuo Doku? *It spiralled towards the marine with it?s jaw opened wide. In a skilled jolt of reflexes he avoided the oncoming attack by leaping into the air. However another came soon after which he was able to cut through and separate on either side of him. The poison came time and time again in the form of long snake beasts trying to catch him at any point he could. Glazer repeatedly avoided and cut down the attacks, remaining on the defensive. Using his power so repeatedly had to be wearing the pirate out and it was only a matter of time, after taking all this damage as well, that he would have no more strength. 
*?Sanshouuo Doku Tsunami!?* Pazzo yelled out once again. Glazer skidded to a halt on the floor and prepared a massive slash once more to protect himself from the incoming wave. Yet what he witnessed shook him to the very core. Pazzo knelt there smirking with great joy as the huge wave of poison went side ways towards all the marines and innocent city folk. The crowd quickly began to try and flee but it was no use, they would all be caught in the toxic death. 
?Ravenbeard you bastard!? Glazer yelled out as he fired across the battlefield and slid in-between the people and the poison. To protect everyone he would need to do more than cut in it half. He began to slash manically, stopping the wave in its path and dismantling it into tiny sludgy chunks on the ground. Just as he finished his strikes and barely saved the crowd behind him, before he even had a chance to let out a breath poison snakes slammed into both his sides, as if they had been hiding around the sides of the wave awaiting their chance to pounce. Glazer?s eyes widened in pain and disbelief, but not surprise. After choosing to save the innocents this is what he had expected. 

*?GWAHAHAHA!?* Pazzo roared out as he made his way forwards. The marine Captain flopped onto his back half covered in the poison with his intense eyes glaring up towards the large pirate. Ravenbeard stood over his foe and pointed his palm towards him.
*?You messed me up good, almost had me worryin? there. Don?t matter though, guys like you always have a weakness.? *Poison exploded from his hand and covered the man completely. His body twisted and flailed under the immense pain until finally, as his lungs were full and body completely submerged he became limp under the weight of the toxin. 
*?Guess I?ll make sure.?* The captain slowly pulled out his flintlock pistol and aimed it towards the twisted mess but before he could fire bullets rang around his ears. He quickly ducked and dived to avoid being hit. The marines had reformed and were now shooting to protect their leader from afar, reinforced by the forces of the city. Even after seeing him defeated they had such confidence, he must have been a man of real resolve. 
*?Bah, not worth it. Best get the ?ell outta here, Gwahahaaha! Beli?s yours to keep but you?re in my crew, there is plenty more to come!? *Pazzo said as he motioned Sabrina to follow him towards the dock to avoid being captured after such a bloody battle. He had certainly taken one hell of a beating, it hurt all over. Next he looked over to Lupe and his monster beast.
*?Let?s go, Lupe!?*

_Elsewhere, Cid and Kindal had clashed. This man was old but still had power within him, not someone to be underestimated?_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 13, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Helen caught her balance against the railing as the ship lurched violently from side to side. She looked up and grunted in annoyance at the eel like monstrosity that emerged from the water, dwarfing even Ritoru's Elbaf made ship. The creature let loose a booming roar. Its breath stank of rotting fish and other things which she would rather not think of.
> 
> "Now I know what we'll be eating for dinner tonight," Helen said, gripping the long handle of _Heartsbane_ with two hands and raising the crimson steel blade over her head. She bent her legs and blasted off the deck.
> 
> ...


*
"So head strong, jeez man." Hisame exhaled. "You could say that about all of us couldn't you ?" GT said. " A joke ? I guess we have been rubbing on you huh ?" Hisame said with a smile. GT was confused   "Joke ? I was merely stating  a fact." Hisame sighed  "The sad thing is you're probably telling the truth." They both heard a screech and looked up the bird monster was racing toward them.

"Hold that thought Hisame." GT knelled and preparing to jump. 

"Directing power to hydraulics." 



GT jumped up in the sky and intercepted the bird monster. He grabbed it by the neck and flung it at the center at the ship.

"Hisame !" *He called out while he was in the air.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 13, 2012)

Leo woke to a ray of sun shining on his face, feeling so comfortably warm despite the disturbance. He blinked at the light, reaching up to shield his eyes from the brightness. He wondered why he hadn't closed the blind properly before going to bed when he was always careful to keep the heavy material tightly closed so that this sort of thing didn't happen. He hated waking up too early and?

He startled when something moved across his stomach, tickling. He looked down, expecting to see a spider or some other nasty bug, but instead his gaze locked onto a lump that rested beneath his shirt. It didn't move but it was warm, soft.

It was then that he was hit with the intoxicating scent of roses and honey and he felt Mini shift against him, her hand tickling his stomach again as she wrapped her arm tighter around him. 

He smiled as he turned to place a kiss on her forehead, carefully shifting her to tuck her against his chest. Her arm coiled around him, hand still under his shirt as her fingers trailed along his spine for a moment before she settled again. Her head rested on his arm, her hair soft against his bicep.

She stirred against him, a sleepy moan coming from her as she nuzzled into his chest, not knowing how much it affected him. His eyes fluttered closed as he pulled her closer, placing a kiss on the top of her head and hoping that time would freeze.

But the world was cruel. He heard her steady deep breaths change as she woke, stretching in his arms, her fingers absently tracing his spine until he thought he would go mad with the need to kiss her, but he didn't move, not when his stillness could draw out the moment.

He couldn't help but smile when he heard a yawn, his hand trailing over her back in a soothing caress even when she stiffened with surprise. She pulled her head back, looking up at him, her eyes wide.

He smiled, reaching up to brush her hair still loosely curled from the night before from her face. 'Good morning.'

He knew that his heart would have skipped a beat as she smiled back at him, a little nervous until she tried to move her arm and found it caught beneath his shirt. Her cheeks coloured and he barely held back a laugh at her reaction as she pulled her hand away as if hit with lightening.

'Sorry,' she muttered, cheeks flaring brighter, 'apparently I feel people up in my sleep.'

'Oh trust me, I really didn't mind,' he said, shifting until his eyes were level with hers, hand still caressing her back. 'In fact, if you'd like you put your hand back there, I would not protest.'

Her heart stuttered and he knew he had little time. He claimed her lips, her breath hitching before she melted against him. He smiled as her hand returned to his hip, working beneath his shirt until her fingers dug into his ribs, scraping over his side to his spine as he rolled, careful with his weight as he hovered above her. He trailed his hand over her hip, hearing no protest when he gripped her thigh, skin like silk beneath his fingers.

But all too soon she drew away for breath, gasping in a few lungfuls while he trailed his lip to her neck, careful to keep himself to merely kissing her golden skin so that he would not startle her.

'Sorry, I just? I need my head straight to talk to you, and that isn't going to happen when you're?' a gasp as the tip of his tongue darted over her skin '?kissing me and?' a near moan that teased his senses '?Leo I need you to?'

This one was louder, her fingers clutching at his back as he kissed her collarbone, this time testing her with a graze of flat teeth. She didn't protest but arched against his as he did it again, a smirk lifting his lips. 'You need me to what?'

'To stop,' she whispered, sounding as if that was the very last thing she wanted as her fingernails dug into his spine, sending darts of pleasure and pain tingling through him, 'so we can talk.'


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

*Shaky Cam, Eternal Flame Pirates...*

With as much speed as a girl in high heel boots can muster Tina fled to the cover of empty crates and barrels to the side of the door that led to the lower levels. She probably would have been safer down below deck but then she would be missing out on some killer footage. 

Hands trembling with fear (and excitement) she pointed the iDen at herself for a moment to give some commentary.

"I....I" she was still out of breath. "As you just observed.... I, Tina Modotti, was up in the air... almost bird food. I always said that this pirate gig would... take me to new heights!" She laughed far harder then she should have, mainly because she was still light-headed. "HAHAHAHAOOOoookkkay that was horrible. I guess we will be editing THAT out...."

As Tina was fiddling with the iDen her crate hideout came crashing down, exploding as Helen is sent flying into it by that eel monster. Tina JUST managed to roll out of the way ("since when am I so athletic?") but the iDen left her grip and went sliding on the far right side of the deck. 

"NO!" 

Forcing herself to not think about it the young reporter came running across the deck, eyes half-closed and praying that both of the creatures were too occupied to notice her. 

She's off to a good start but trips HARD off of a plank from a broken barrel. She gets up quickly, wiping her bloody nose and covers her ears in agony as the bird creature lets out a piercing cry. Half-dazed now she continues for the iDen when ""Scuse me!" That fierce fishman called Hisame almost knocked her over in his haste to save Helen. Tina put the breaks on just in time and the warrior didn't even seem to notice her.

"MAKO SLASH!" 

Hisame's cry preceded the wounded bellow of the sea monster, but Tina didn't turn to see the damage. She wasn't going to lose all the footage she got for anyone, be he man or beast or abomination. Finally, she snatched up the camera and tried to run for cover but was frozen in pain from that awful, awful bird's screech again. This time it was much closer. 

_"Directing power to hydraulics." _

Tina by reflex jerked the undamaged iDen up in time to see GT (who Tina considered the funniest person in the crew, many of the laughs sort of being at his expense) rocketing toward the bird beast and flinging it down to the ship by its neck as though it was a doll.

_"Hisame!"_

"Gotcha..." Hisame dared a toothy grin. SLICING WAVE!"

The slash seemed to sharpen the very wind before it. The air sliced clean through the falling bird and in blood it came crashing down on the mammoth deck of the ship.

Had _The Golden Torch_ been made by tiny men it surely would have sunk the whole ship... still, the bird fell with a great 

*BOOM*

and the impact sent the Elbaf ship dipping low into the sea, almost getting seawater onto the deck. 

As the ship suddenly buoyed back up Tina was sent flying high into the air as she didn't think to hold onto anything but the iDen.

""NOT AGAIN!" The Reporter was several 100 feet above The Nonki, still filming, when she realized that gravity wasn't working for her. She wasn't going back down. 

She became painfully aware of a tightness about her chest. She craned the camera to the left and saw the bony spikes on the serpents tail... the tail that currently coiled around her and squeezed. Far below the eel fought with the Swordswoman.

"A little help..." Tina managed to say through choked breath as the squeezing continued. She still refused to drop the camera but she couldn't reach for her piece of wool. The tail wrapped around her pockets.

Helen continued to fight the monster's head so far down below. She didn't notice Tina.

Just when the squeezing became unbearable, her eyes began to cackle with electricity. 

*P...PIEZOELECTRIC EFFECT...* She said weakly with a smile... 

and then out came a glob of pure electricity from her open mouth like a cat coughing up a lightning hairball.

The lightning bomb hit the water just beneath the eel and *ZZZZ!!!*

All of the sea about the monster cracked with a vast amount of voltage and a great steam rose from it. Needless to say the giant eel felt it.

The sizzled and stunned Sea Monster relaxed its hold on Tina and the screaming reporter came crashing toward her crew, hoping to be saved. Again. 

She was still recording.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 14, 2012)

*Lupe Falla~ The Ravenbeard Pirates​*
_Lupe vs. Sabertooth, The End_

Just as Sabrina and Pazzo had respectively finished things off with their foes, it appeared that Lupe was also done with his battle. It was a quick one, but in the end, Lupe had triumphed over Sabertooth. The gigantic beast was seemingly knocked out from that powerful kick he'd delivered, straight to the head. On the beast's furry head was a gigantic bruise. 

"Hufufufufufu! Only the strongest can survive my fellow wolf!" Lupe exclaimed, patting his belly cheerfully. Since he was done with Sabertooth, he could now go and eat. Even after beating a gigantic monster, food was the only thing that mattered to him. Lupe's tongue was out of his mouth as he walked away from Sabertooh, several marines looking at this sight from the side. Their jaws hung, they simply could not believe that the monstrous Sabertooth had been beaten by one man alone. They'd seen this beast eat many pirates before and seen Glazer beat many as well. So why had they both been beaten? Sabertooth, knocked out, even as a beast was having a faint dream... He had failed his master and a loyal dog such as him could only wept inside it's mind. He recalled their first, fateful meeting.

_A young Glazer stood with an annoyed look on his face and his familiar sword strapped to his back. He stared down at the annoying little dog who was whimpering. It had several bruises all over its body. 

"That's pathetic!" He exclaimed, as the dog shivered. It was alone in this world and weak. "Dogs are supposed to be strong! Not weak!" Glazer exclaimed. The dog only huddled up more and Glazer started to walk away, "If you're weak, no one will care how much you cry..." He told the poor animal with a sad tone. It was then that the dog shot forward and sunk its sharp teeth into Glazer's leg. Glazer didn't show any pain, although blood was dripping from his leg. He also wasn't angry; instead he smiled at the little pup.  "Now that's more like it!" He exclaimed, patting the dog on its head. "You're small, but one day you'll be big... But with those teeth of yours, you won't need size!" Glazer told the dog. "Teeth... hmm?" Then there was a flash of brilliance in those eyes. 

"I think I?ll name you Sabertooth." _ 

A gigantic tear rolled out of the huge animal's eye. Sabertooth hadn't been this sad since he first met Master Glazer. He'd been reduced to this by that pirate punk. Glazer lay meters away, his body broken by the man known as Pazzo D. Morte. It was then that he realized it. Master Glazer was defeated. He had to live up to his master's memory. First, a face appeared inside it's mind, the face of Glazer. Then Lupe's laughing face, tongue hanging out came into view. He had to crush those pirates, all of them, for Glazer! Like he had never been broken, Sabertooth rose up from the ground, slowly, but powerfully. Once he was finished rising, he roared so loud that a sweatdrop rolled down the back of Lupe's neck. Lupe turned around slowly as the marines to the side cheered. Sabertooth was coming directly at Lupe, "What the-" Lupe said, but before he could finish the sentence, Sabertooth had wrapped it's tongue around his body and pulled him into it's gigantic mouth. It was then that Lupe realized how it earned it's name. Huge teeth, like stalicites were grinding at him. He was in the maw of death. As he reached the teeth, Lupe yelled, "I'll be damned!" He slammed his feet into the bottom row of teeth as the top came down on him, attempting to grind him into dust. He pushed with all of his might against the teeth. 

"For Captain!" Lupe yelled out, using all of his strength to give Sabertooth's teeth one last push.

Meanwhile, on the outside, the marines were looking at Sabertooth with confused expressions. Although the dog was standing, it appeared that Lupe wasn't going to be grinded into pieces. Finally, Sabertooth gave up and decided that he'd be contempt with just swallowing the man. His teeth relaxed and Lupe grinned, "Wait... Nooooo!" He howled as he feel farther down Sabertooth's mouth and into the beast's stomach where he'd be disingrated by his powerful stomach acids. This was a true nightmare. Lupe always wanted to be a wolf, not be eaten by one. He landed on a wet surface and shook his head as he realized there was nothing but darkness. Lupe didn't need his eyes though. He had his nose. Sniffing, Lupe smelt a stench that was very disgusting, but at the same time, immediately clued him in on where he was. "The belly," He said with dissatisfaction. He touched what felt like a wall, but strangely was moving as Sabertooth panted. "There's got to be some way out of here... This is like a jail." Lupe cursed his luck. He'd just been freed, now he was about die in the stomach of a gigantic wolf beast.

Although Lupe wasn't exactly the smartest wolf in town, he did have a few tricks. It didn't take long for him to come up with a plan in this moment of desperation. Of course, it was very simple, for it involved only one thing. Hitting. He started to prepare his stance for his next attack, bending his knees, along with his fingers. If this worked, Sabertooth would spit him back out. "Wolf-Fang Fist!" Lupe yelled, his arms seemingly glowing with a pale-light energy. As the explosion was released, it took the form of a giant howling wolf, striking Sabertooth's stomach. 

The marines who were standing next to Sabertooth took a step back as their eyes widened. Sabertooth had a look on it's face that could only mean one thing. It's meal, wasn't agreeing with him at all. He tried to hold it in, with all of his might, but the force behind Lupe's attack was too much. Sabertooth's mouth opened, letting out a gigantic burp that sent the marines flying through the air before they grabbed on to whatever they could touch. Lupe flew out from Sabertooth's mouth, just as the beast's eyes formed into large Xs and passed out, hitting the ground and causing it to shake. Lupe grinned as he licked what could best be described as slime off his face. He landed on the ground and look back at Sabertooth, "Sorry about that, boy!" 

*Lupe vs. Sabertooth
Victor: Lupe Falla*​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 14, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo Kagawa TFAJ*
> 
> "Hah, when you have kids this sorta thing is an everyday occurance. Jace, my son, once had diarreah when he was a baby. We thought he was done so I started to change him; little bastard projectile pooped all over me. Ever since then I've made my peace with this stuff, or else I'd have nightmares." Sendo smirked and then sighed at the remark before that,
> 
> ...



Ensign Shin Yagami
TFAJ

"Yeah, I'll take a rain check." Shin said dryly, he gave the place a look over and while he had gotten used to the smell....Somewhat....He still felt like there was a limited amount of time one should spent in a place like this. And he passed that mark like ten minutes ago.
"It looks as clean as it'll gets, how about we go back up on deck and reacquaint ourselves with the smell of fresh air."

"Heh, yeah that would be nice." Sendo took the time to clean himself up a bit before following Shin, after a few seconds though the older marine had to ask. "I thought you wanted to head up?" 

"We are, why?"

"Uh, that's the wrong way."

"....." For some reason Shin never realized that he could get lost going from his bedroom to his kitchen. His sense of direction was that bad.

"Maybe I should lead." Sendo eventually proposed, and Shin silently followed while trying to figure out if he really was going the going the wrong way. He could've sworn he went that way the last time. Well, as he had been coming from the wrong way at the time, it might be very true.

With Sendo navigating, the two made it to the deck in record time.
"So married huh?" Shin wasn't really good with small talk, so it might've sounded a little forced, but Shin's days of being an unmarried man were numbered so he couldn't help but be a little curious about it. With Sendo being older and married, he might offer some insight.
"How does that work while being away, serving in the name of lady Lady Justice?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 14, 2012)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What the hell's all the commotion about?? Kaizer asks, having been the last person to wake up after everyone else, he always slept for a long period of time. Kaizer had just come above onto the deck when he overheard Akuma say that they had no control of the ship, and they would be crashing into the island they were currently approaching, and then went onto say that the metal bindings on the sails happened to be stuck, and he didn't want to cut them cause that would require them to buy a whole new rigging, which would be far too expensive for them, ?I'm sorry, but could you repeat the first part of that sentence for me?? ?We're going to crash into the island.? Akuma repeats nonchalantly, ?Oh well that's alright I guess, I mean after having the ship partially destroyed by Marine cannon fire, nothing says fixing your ship better than crashing head first into an island, right??



Akuma Rodgers, North Blue-

"Now Now everyone, Calm down, calm down." Akuma pay Kaizer on the shoulder and picked up out of the corner. "We're not going to DIE, that would just be poor writing!" Akuma laughs a bit and pats them both on the back. "We're simply going to crash head on into that island there, probably destroy a dock or two... you know, nothing major! We'll just apologize to the people and tell them what happened! Ipso Facto, we'll be fine." 

Akuma seemed to believe that he had calmed the crew down, when really he only made them more nervous, but he had good intentions. "Now then, Why don't we all just go down below deck and wait for the crash huh? It's safer down there than up here.... trust me..." 

Akuma managed to get most of the crew down stairs into the bedrooms, all but the monkey, who was reluctant to go anywhere with Kaizer's dogs. "Alrighty everyone, it should be about another hour before we crash, so who wants to play charades!" 

Akuma started to move around in odd angles and waving his arms when Thomas simply states, "You're a ship about to crash." Akuma freezes in place, his right leg lifted up and bent at the knee, his left arm passed through it and his right arm over his head. "Wow, you're good."

One hour later-

The ship began it's final charge toward the island, any minute now and the inevitable crash would happen... any minute now, any... minute. "I'm bored." Akuma stands up and heads up the stairs to the deck, no one had bothered to stop the idiot, they all knew what was coming. "Wow that island is really close." Akuma comments, standing in the doorway to the deck. 

"Hey you guys should-" BOOOM!!!!! The ship crashes into the dock, ripping up the wooden planks and running itself aground, ripping up the street it was on before it finds itself embedded in a sculptors warehouse. The others rush on deck to see where Akuma was, the force of the impact sending their captain flying. "MMMPH!!! MMMPH!!!" Akuma motions, the crew run over to the front of the ship to see a large amount of snow men, one of them with a pair of leg's sticking out of it's massive gut. "Found him." Thomas comments.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2012)

*East Blue: The Phoenix Pirates* 
The festival of Bel Tine was in full swing. A grand feast was assembled in the center of the town square, music and dancing, a time of reverie for all. The Phoenix Pirates were invited personally by the Mayor himself. Never ones to turn down free food and alcohol, they gladly joined in on the fun. Rose sat at one of the many feasting tables, eagerly grabbing at any and every savory and sweet delight within reach, even other people's plates. 

"Oh that looks good. Can I have some?"

"Um..."

"Awesome, thanks!" 

"Enjoying yourself?" a voice interjected.  

Rose turned and smiled at the elderly mayor as he sat beside her. "The food's so yummy."  She let loose a terrific belch and wiped her mouth with the back of her hand. "Say, I been meaning to ask you old man. What's the deal with that mime kid?"

"Mime?" 

Rose ripped off a gigantic drumstick from a nearby turkey and nodded."You know, the kid who tried to fight me. Mr. Nosebleed, likes to run into invisible walls. He's weird, but a good kind of weird." 

The Mayor chuckled. "Oh, you mean Bluenote. Well that's a rather long story indeed. He was raised aboard a pirate ship." 

Rose raised a curious eyebrow. "Pirate ship?" 

She listened with rapt interest as the Mayor told her about Bluenote's childhood, lived aboard the ship of a certain famous pirate captain by the name of Jaggerjack. Bluenote loved the man like a father and wanted nothing more in the world then to be exactly like him. One fateful day the Marines attacked in force. Jaggerjack sacrificed his life to save Bluenote and the rest of his crew. Still nothing but a boy, the crew abandoned Bluenote on the island. 

The Mayor sighed. "Ever since then he's grown up a problem child, causing nothing but trouble on the island. But no matter how much he tries to hide it, he still yearns to be a true man of the sea, just like his old mentor Jaggerjack."

Rose couldn't help but laugh. She could definitely relate with Bluenote's story. "He wants to be a man of the sea huh? Then he should definitely join my crew." 

Before the Mayor could respond, a booming voice cut in. *"MIND IF I JOIN THE PARTY!" * A volley of gunshots rang out. The townsfolk screamed in panic and ran for cover. Rose stood up casually and turned towards the source of the voice, turkey drumstick still in hand, bullets whizzing all around her head. "Get down!" cried the Mayor, ducking down beneath the table. A tall man in a blood red captains coat stood atop a rooftop across the town square. He had a grizzled look to him, an unkept beard, dark and unruly spiky hair. He calmly lit a cigarette and gazed at all the food and wine. 

"Now this certainly looks like a grand feast. I think me and my boys will enjoy ourselves for a bit before plundering the rest of this island."

A wave of pirates began flooding into the town square, shooting into the air and kicking over the feasting tables. The Mayor's eyes widened. "I recognize that pirate from the newspapers. His name is Carp. He has a bounty of ten million!" 

Rose took another bite from her turkey drumstick and tossed it away. She wasn't sure how many zero's there were in ten million, but she guessed it was probably a lot. "Oh so that mean's he's supposed to be really strong huh?" Rose asked. 

The Mayor caught the wild glint in her eyes. "I hope you're not going to do what I think you're going to do young lady!" he exclaimed. 

Rose ignored the Mayor and turned towards Van and Archey. She pointed at the pirates. "Those guys are wasting good food. Let's kick their asses!" She formed a bubble beneath her feet. *POP!* Rose exploded into the air and came to a landing in front of the pirate captain known as Carp.

"Who the fuck are you?" he asked. 

"Name's Rose. I'm looking for One Piece." 

Carp laughed. "You and about a thousand other fools." He drew two long and curved trench knives from his belt and wrapped his knuckles in them. "But there's only one man who's going to find it though, and that's me."  He rushed Rose in a burst of speed and slashed downward with his trench knives. Rose somersaulted over his head, giggling as she narrowly avoided the blades. As she landed, Carp spun around and slashed again. Rose swerved around the slashes and formed a super dense bubble around her right fist, cocking it backward.  

*"Bubble Wallop!"* 

Carp's eyes bulged out of their sockets as she blasted him in the gut. The recoil sent him staggering backwards towards the edge of the roof. Blood flew out of his mouth and he clutched his midsection. "This isn't possible," he said, gasping sharply. "You're a just a little girl." 

"A girl who's going to be Pirate Queen," Rose said with a grin.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2012)

*Malforesia meets The Rodger Pirates.*


"Everyone! We've reached port!" 

After trying numerous times to wake her, Judy left the booze-drowned Brandy to sleep and made her way to the deck. As soon as she stepped on deck she was aware that something was off... like they weren't even beginning to slow down though the magnificent island of Melforesia was just before them. 

Her tired eyes was probably playing tricks on her. 

"Morning ya'll..... WHY ARE WE GOING SO FAST!!??!"

Her eyes weren't playing tricks on her.

"Our brilliant captain here got the bindings on the sail stuck!"Thomas shouted over the violent gusts of winds. The boxer was already holding onto the base of one of the sails, bracing the incoming crash. 

"Ya mean to tell me ya'll didn't even try to get it "unstuck"?"
"I tried but its... stuck pretty good. If I tried as hard as I could I might damage the sail itself and... anditcostanarmandalegtofix ANYWAY you might wanna brace yourself!"

Judy clobbered Akuma. A large knot rose from his head. 
"Ow!"
"Tryin' to gloss over the parts about you bein' cheap! I'll unfasten em'!"

Judy gabbed hold of one of the ropes to the sail and began making her say to the top bindings. 


"Hey, don't try too hard and break the sails! You're my doctor, not a shipwright! 

"I AIN'T IN YOUR CREW AT ALL!" She called back and scurried to the top lookout point. She pulled at the bindings madly. It wouldn't budge and they were moments away from impact! From her vantage point she looked below and saw Brandy. She could help. 

Before Judy could call for her though, she watched her run around the boat like a chicken with her head cut off. A cloud of despair was over her. ""I'm too young to die..."

"Guess can't get help from her..." Judy sweatdropped but then spied the other new guy. She cried to him. "Hey, err.... Tobias! You can like poof all kinds of doo-hickeys into existence right? Make somethin' to get this thang loose!"

But when she looked closer she saw him busy with a conversation... with himself? 

"Jackal you DO have a point.... but then again..."

Judy stared wide-mouth and just stopped resisting. She was surrounded by craziness. There was no point in resisting anymore. 

From above she could hear Akuma suggesting they all just wait in the deck for the crash. 

"Girl, you sure know how to pick em'..." She chastised herself and made her way down to the others.

_An hour later _
---------------------

The long awaited crash came, tearing up the entire humble dock, exploding into the very street itself and resting in a warehouse. Judy and the others made it up deck. 

"found him." Thomas said, pointing to a dangling torso hanging out of a huge (and mighty fancy, Judy thought) snowman's belly. 

Many of the crew looked at their captain's backside helplessly shaking before them. Then they looked at each other and all got the same devilish idea at once. 

"Rock Paper Scissors?" Kaizer suggested. 

Thomas and Judy were in while Kaizer refereed. The two newbies watched how matters like this were handled by the crew.

Judy had rock to the boxers' scissors. 

"Whoo-wheee! Don't worry boys! I'll get em' so good it will be like we all pitched in!"

""GETTTRRRMM MEEEHHMM OUUTTTAAMM HEEERREEEMMM!!"

"Comin' Capt'n!" Judy grinned... then took a few steps back, charged at their fallen captain and kicked him square between the cheeks.

"WOOOOOOO!!" He came flying out of the other end of the Snowman and landed several yards away... Stuck in a snow hill... in the EXACT SAME POSITION! 

The Rodgers were admiring their handy work when the poor old' sculptor came from what used to be upstairs but was now just a higher room open on all sides but one. 

*"W-W-W-WHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THIS!"* 

Whistling, all the Rodgers pointed to the pair of legs sticking out of the snow in the distance.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 14, 2012)

*[From Sea to Sea]​*
[Infiltrating the East Blue, D?Compose]​
_ ► What is your command?◄_

 ?To the Depths??

Sea water flushed in all directions as the massive ship known as Skelweb dived below the currents, far to the west of the ship, on Little Feet Island things were finally starting to get back to normal as the locals took their own brand of justice to Alvin.

 ?Aah sil, computer.?

_ ►Enter Voice Command Now??◄_

 ?Bring up all trading routes, routes of interest and Naval Maritime Routes.?

_ ► Voice Command accepted?? Processing◄_

Lines of processed data filled screens as Overbite took his seat in the command quarters of Skelweb. His dark eyes shone brilliantly as he took all the data in. His serpentine neck curled as he laid his head to rest upon his balled fist.  ?Bring up all known active crews. Search parameters include Marines, Pirates and even the Revolutionaries.? Overbite orders firmly. To his far left a once blank screen flashes to life. Crews and Outfits from all over the Blues, Grand Line and even the New World flashed up on the screen. Known Crews like the Black Bart Pirates topping the list with combined multi hundred-million Beli on their heads. Rookie Crews like the Ravenbeard Pirates flashed in red denoting high threat alerts to the stability to the world economy and the list only grew larger and larger as Government factions and rebel alliances are too displayed.  ?Krosis, so the world is teetering on the brink of disaster once again, as it was a thousand years ago.? the large fishman mumbles to himself as his glance cuts toward the glass wall that separated his command room from his laboratory. 

 ?Computer.?

_ ► Enter Voice Command Now.◄_

 ?Take Skelweb to the nearest canal to the East Blue. There I will depart; you are then to take Skelweb to the Calm Belt. There you will sink to the floor of the sea and await further command.?

_ ► Command Accepted?? Executing?..◄_ 

*[From the Frying Pan into the Fire]*​
[First the Dingy and Now the Ship, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias sighed as he placed the small Den Den back into a pocket. A deep sinking feeling leaves a void in the pit of his stomach as. Feeling the crack in the ship?s hull with metal was a temporary fix, but that wasn?t what had Tobias distracted. As the touched the vessel, it again spoke to him, the rudder chains were broke and they couldn?t steer. The Anchor release was fused shut and inoperable in fact the passage to the release was utterly destroyed and even if Tobias were to attempt to fix a route so he could secure the release it would take hours for him to fix it and well they didn?t quite have hours. Tobias brought his hand back from the hull, the truth of the matter they had little more than an hour and a half, as they were sailing full speed toward an island. 

"About that... We're going to crash... The metal bindings on the sails are stuck and we can't get them off... and i don't want to cut them, cause, well, then i'd have to buy new rigging and... it's expensive...."

Tobias? eyes widen as he reached topside, he was on the tail end of the conversation, but catching the part about buying new rigging would be expensive just made his jaw drop.  ?Hey, knucklehead! You do know that fixing an entire ship would be far more expensive than buying new rigging, right?? Tobias shouts as Judy appears from below deck. As she rubbed sleep from her eyes she had enough foresight to ask why they were approaching. Akuma was seemingly about to answer his question when Thomas answered Judy?s.

This of course gave Akuma the green light to ignore the point and engage in a conversation with the cowgirl about why he didn?t attempt to do more about getting the rigging unstuck, though that was really the least of their problems, at least according to the ship itself. After a fairly sturdy thwack to Akuma?s skull Judy scales the bindings as all hell broke loose as Brandy too came deck side. Judy having trouble sees the girl, but before she could call for help the young lady in dear need of AA flew into a tizzy about being too young to die.

* ?You know Tobias, seems that the cowgirl doctor might make a better Captain than Akuma over there.?*

Tobias blinked as Jackal spoke, which ironically was at the same moment that Judy herself attempted to yell down to him to get some help. Sadly for her, Jackal?s gnarled voice blared over hers, probably the proximity of the two, and Tobias didn?t hear her.  

 ?Jackal you *DO* have a point? but then again?.?

Tobias cannot even finish his own statement for Akuma scurrying them below deck, to supposed safety where all of all things should transpire?.charades?.. _ ?Brilliant?_ Tobi thinks as sweat poured down the side of his face.

[An Hour or so Later]

Tobias watched with a grin as Judy punt kicked Akuma out of the snowman, it was a brilliant display of physical prowess, the best part, old Akuma was now in the same predicament, just in a hill instead of a snowman.
* "W-W-W-WHO IS GOING TO PAY FOR THIS!"* 

With little hesitation the entire crew pointed toward Akuma, who was still at this point buried in snow. 

 ?But, I do have a proposition for you chap??? Tobias states lowly, his arm now hung around the man?s neck as he somehow propped up against the rubble of his once glorious second story~~~


----------



## Noitora (Jan 14, 2012)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Glacier Meadow

Bluenote Dreyar​*
_*?OLD MAN!?* Bluenote roared out from the clutches of his fellow pirates, but a small boy in the arms of adults putting up a resistance that was inhuman. Marines had poured onto the giant golden pirate ship spouting about how they were all under arrest; however they did not stop to let them surrender. Instead they fired towards the pirates without mercy. The bullets were blown aside like leaves on the wind with one hard swing of the pirate captains? arm, the power so immense it sent numerous marines flying backwards. A tall heroic figure stood between the fleeing pirates and the marine army pouring onto the ship, lead by a tall, moustache twirling Vice Admiral with a tall hat and smirk over his lips. His long golden pirate coat blew majestically with the symbol of Jaggerjack on the back. The marines came at him time and time again, but with his inhuman strength he was able to bend the air around him to force more pressure than bullets, sword swings and even canon fire. Each punch he made sent a horde of white coated sailors flying off the ship. However for every enemy he brought down two more would spring in his place. A rain of fire hit him all over his body. Jaggerjack coughed up a puddle of blood as he clutched his wounds tightly.
?Captain!?
?Jaggerjack??
*?OLD MAN!? *Bluenote yelled once more, tears formed in the corner of his eyes as he was pulled onto the rowboat. The captain known as Jaggerjack gazed back over his shoulder ever so slightly to pass his crew a smile. Blood ran down from his lips and sweat trickled down his skin yet he kept a calm composure. The words ran from his mouth with great resolve towards his entire crew though mainly they were directed at the boy he had raised like a son.
*?All of you, this is where we part ways. Enjoy life at sea. Enjoy life on land. Whatever you do in life, enjoy it!?* A massive grin ran over his lips before he burst towards the marine forces, directly towards the smirking Vice Admiral.
?Scary~? The young cabin boy continued to struggle relentlessly even as the rowboat made a break for it into the black. Their ship up in flames, and their captain fallen into the hands of the marines. 
*?OLD MAN!?*_

Bluenote jolted awake. He lay there for a few moments contemplating the dream he had not had in some time. He had not dreamt of Jaggerjack for a long time at all actually. Perhaps it had been seeing those pirates making an appearance. A low sigh slipped past his lips as he moved to lay onto his back and gazed up at the setting sun. Bel Tine had been going on all day; everyone must have had such a fun time. Enjoying life like he should have been but he never seemed to be able to. He missed the open waters; he missed the desire to become a great man of the sea. Now he was just some brigade that hassled the town from time to time. Whatever happened to the Old Mans? last words? Suddenly the sounds of gun fire and people yelling replaced that of partying which caused Bluenote to snap up from his laying position. His gaze shot towards the direction of the town.
*?What the ?ell is it now??* He muttered pretending to himself that he did not care either way. Of course this rouse only lasted a few moments. Within seconds he was up on his feet checking from his knuckle duster and adjusting his clothes. 
*?Can?t go five damn minutes, eh?? *He joked as if he was some sort of parent for the town. Which of course was jibberish. Like a bullet with his feet forcing into the ground, he fired forward and dashed through the forest towards the town. 










​
In the town the pirates were causing mayhem. The four elites of the crew, including the Captain took the head of the pack. The Captain went straight for Rose but much to his surprise she completely danced around him and completely knocked the wind out of him. The rest of the crew watched wide eyed as Carp was made a fool of, their eyes shooting out of their sockets. It was up to the sterner first mate to put things back in order. The giant muscular man took the centre stage and cracked his knuckle.
?Stop acting like morons. Wipe out the towns folk already.? He ordered the rest of the pirate force, excluding the other two elites. The group of pirates charged towards some of the townsfolk who were now bundled together behind the elderly mayor who was doing his best to shield them with little hope of salvation. Like a meteor from the heavens the troubled teenager slammed into the ground, causing it to erupt from the impact. The pirates stopped dead in their tracks and blinked in surprise. Bluenote stood with his fist in the ground, both legs spread and eyes glaring towards those who would do harm to the innocent behind him.
?B-Bluenote??? The mayor said in disbelief. Half disbelief anyway. Unlike anyone else on the island he understood the teenagers problem and knew what he truly wanted even if Bluenote did not know it himself. 
*?Pirate Queen?? *The brawler said towards Rose though with his attention focused ahead.* ?Sounds like a good way ta enjoy life!? *Brawn sniffed arrogantly and motioned the men on.
?More kids, just cut him down with the rest.? The pirates shrugged and continued their charge. Bluenote raised both his hands into the air beside him and clenched his fists tightly. He seemed to be focusing intently on the ground below him.
*?Unblockable Punch!?* Upon yelling out the attack both hands slammed into the ground and disappeared beneath the earth. A few seconds later he pulled them free, however with his hands be brought a huge chunk of the earth with them.
*?Go ta ?ell!?* The pirate?s eyes fired out of their sockets towards the incoming boulder of earth and before they could react they were smashed backwards like bowling pins. 
?What kind of crazy strength is that!?? One wounded pirate wailed while on the floor. ?Look at him!? It makes no sense!? Bluenote wiped the dirt from his hands and pursed his lips in annoyance.
*?Shuddap. I?ll mess ya all up!? *

?Damn kids!? Brawn snarled as he charged forwards. His arm was tensed so intensely it bulged like bulls torso and the veins pumped to increase his power. He ran towards the teenager with his all his might and once in range threw a massive punch towards him.
?I?m Brawn, the strongest man!? He yelled out as his fist shot towards Bluenotes face. Just before he made contact the brawler rose his own hand to block the incoming attack. The massive fist connected with the much smaller hand and the power still caused Bluenote to skid across the ground but ultimately he was halted in his tracks. The Carp Pirate frowned heavily as he tried to free his hand but found he was gripped tight. There was no escape. 
?How!?? He barked. There was no way this was just physical strength. For him to lose in a contest of physical strength was unheard of. Well, unheard of so far. 
*?It?s my fightin? style taught to me by the Old man.? *Bluenotes other hand launched forward and grappled the massive arm. Then with one giant tug he leant his body backwards and threw the man over his shoulder. Brawn went spiralling through the air and slammed into a nearby building, crashing through it. He let out a deep breath after performing the throw and turned towards the wreckage with his usual scrunched  expression.
*?Jaggerjacks Neijing!?*

?He?s still destroying the town even while saving us!? One townsman yelled out, shaking his fist.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 14, 2012)

_Belize Island, Near the Calm Belt_

Rek cursed his luck. Because of those pirates their passenger ship had to land at the nearest habitable island. Add to that all the inquiries the marines made about how they fended off the pirates, as well as a couple hours worth of paperwork that needed to processed by the passenger ship's company and it all ends with Rek's journey to Loguetown being stalled by at least a few days. At least he was given compensation by the passenger company, a free ticket to any island within 50 knots of Belize, and a refund of his ticket from the west blue.  

The question now was, where to go next. He wasn't going to get much from Loguetown anymore, seeing as it's been several days since Roger's execution and anyone who was worth stealing from had probably already left. But the east blue was ripe with men and women looking to prove themselves, and where there are people with ambition there's the chance of gaining a profit. All Rek had to do was listen to the rumor mill for some leads. 

"That'll be 35 beri, sir."

Or buy a newspaper. Much easier than walking all over town listening in on gossip. 

"Hmmm... Vice Admiral Monkey D. Garp retires to establish the East Blue Marine Academy at Dawn Island... too risky.Several merchant ships stolen in Loguetown... tempting. Priceless books from Ohara on auction at Tequila Wolf... also tempting, but I don't think the free ticket covers this place. Oh, a resort island nearby is having an exhibition of rare jewels..."  

The beginnings of a scheme began to form in Rek's mind. This resort island was the closest target. Rek could use a lot of money in a short time, if he was going to get to the grandline, where fortunes were won and lost overnight. 

He hid the newspaper in his coat pocket and headed for the nearest inn. He needed to get some rest if he was going to be in any condition to steal a couple of rare gemstones.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2012)

*Phoenix Pirates*

Van was around the place just eating and drinking as much as he could, after all when everything was free you should take as much as you want. While walking around the festival with a jar of beer in his hand, he found out two beauties that immediately caught his eyes" Hello, ladies. Do you mind if the awesome Van Slayer joins you? " he asked from behind the women who looked at him and chuckled before nodding with the reason being that "he is a good looking guy". Miraculously, the young man wasn?t drunk at all yet after all the alcohol he consumed.

Minutes passed with him laughing with the women and telling them stories about himself which most of them were nothing but lies. Not that he couldn?t make them true if he gets the chance though. While going back to where Rose was" And then...."



StrawHat4Life said:


> [
> A booming voice cut in. *"MIND IF I JOIN THE PARTY!" * A volley of gunshots rang out. The townsfolk screamed in panic and ran for cover. Rose stood up casually and turned towards the source of the voice, turkey drumstick still in hand, bullets whizzing all around her head. "Get down!" cried the Mayor, ducking down beneath the table. A tall man in a blood red captains coat stood atop a rooftop across the town square. He had a grizzled look to him, an unkept beard, dark and unruly spiky hair. He calmly lit a cigarette and gazed at all the food and wine.
> 
> "Now this certainly looks like a grand feast. I think me and my boys will enjoy ourselves for a bit before plundering the rest of this island."
> ...



" Huh? what the.... the party was just getting started! " he said in disappointment not really caring about the people that arrived a second ago. Going near of Rose he overheard the fact that the man making all the uproar was worth ten million berries, for the rumors he has heard the dude should be a problem but....



> Rose took another bite from her turkey drumstick and tossed it away. She wasn't sure how many zero's there were in ten million, but she guessed it was probably a lot. "Oh so that mean's he's supposed to be really strong huh?" Rose asked.
> 
> The Mayor caught the wild glint in her eyes. "I hope you're not going to do what I think you're going to do young lady!" he exclaimed.
> 
> ...



The Mayor was looking astonished at how strong the girl was, enough to send backwards a man who was considered very dangerous around that sea. Slayer just smirked at it knowing that the captain of the recently formed pirate crew would do something like that though what got him more interested in the situation was the fact that they were pirates, and with a bit of fame on top of it what in his dictionary meant....*money*. If they were as bad as they were supposed to be they should have a lot of money they have stolen, right? 

He was brought back from his greedy thoughts after Bluenote, the mime kid, came in for some action taking on a very muscular man, it was easy to see how people of the town was kind of happy and at the same time angry because of the guy coming to fight, he was quite famous around there. Before thinking in another thing, his attention got attracted by a flying object which was heading towards Rose at a great speed though for his developed sight it was nothing but a single poker card moving in slow motion. Taking out one of his knives he threw it as it twirled in the air intercepting the card.

" C?mmon man, it?s not funny when someone else interrupts. If you wanna get your ass kicked so badly what about fighting me? " the marksman said to a blond man who was staying together with the muscular man and was wearing a black robe with a zipper in the middle, he was also using some earrings." Hmm...sounds like fun you seem to be a bit skilled , let?s bet on it. What about our lives as part of the bet? "the man said with a smile in his face.

" well if you win, you can take whatever you want, not that you have any possibility though. Also You better have enough money in your ship because I will take it all "he said with confidence.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 14, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Ensign Shin Yagami
> TFAJ
> 
> "Yeah, I'll take a rain check." Shin said dryly, he gave the place a look over and while he had gotten used to the smell....Somewhat....He still felt like there was a limited amount of time one should spent in a place like this. And he passed that mark like ten minutes ago.
> ...



*Ensign Blitz Ziegler~ Task Force Absolute Justice*

"Ah, lady justice, she is the world's most beautiful woman in my eyes..." Shin and Sendo turned their necks slightly to see a flamboyant marine standing there, wearing the normal marine uniform, but with a fancy trench coat over his shoulders. In his delicate fingers was a rose, which touched his lips. This marine, Blitz Ziegler, winked at the two and procceded to walk over towards them. "Pardon me for interrupting..." He muttered, "But I heard there were two new marines who had joined the ship and I figured that I should introduce myself to them..." He said, offering a hand to Shin. He was both weirded out by this guy and also hesitant to shake his hand. When Blitz saw the hesitation, his eyes flashed underneath the shades he wore. 

"Ah, you'll learn to shake my hand soon enough." He stated simply, before crossing his arms. "Now where is this other marine?" He asked, his eyes scanning the area and passing over Sendo several times. Shin frowned, "He's right here." He told the strange marine, pointing towards his new acquantice, Sendo Kagawa. 

"Huh! You've got to be kidding me..." He muttered as he looked Sendo up and down. "I THOUGHT YOU WERE THE JANITOR!" He exclaimed. Even after learning that Sendo was indeed a marine, he still couldn't believe it. This pathetic excuse for a human being allowed to serve as a marine! Blasphemy! "I am sorry sir... But I can't stand to look at you!" Blitz said, tilting his head upwards so that he was staring at the sky. It would hurt his neck, but it was better then having to look at the ugly sight that was Sendo Kagawa.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *The soon to be Unnamed Crew​*
> Blowhard D. Winter had been pushed several times to make himself useful and help expedite their getaway. He really should learn to tone down the bluffing and the tall tales, sooner or later people would expect you to show your hand and thus fur it was a rather underwhelming hand when it came to his Devil Fruit mastery. He really should've gone with a nice and simple Zoan Devil Fruit, something cool like a Rottweiler. Chicks would've loved that.
> 
> _Hmmm, why is it every other sentence or thought is about me picking up chicks? I need to get laid. _ He thought to himself. _First I need to man up, I might've messed up with Blondie but I can't keep looking like a fool. I've gotta show I'm more than just hot air, afterwards I can kick First Matey off that new chick and start hitting on hitting on her AND Blondie.... After saving the day, I should be able to pull it off_
> ...



Kaiser's wind gust propelled the ship across the water like a bat out hell. Annie, who quite frankly wasn't expecting much outta the fella, was caught off guard, tumbling over the crows nest. She plunged midway down the mast but managed to grab ahold of a rope. The gunslinger breathed a sigh of relief.

"Some warning would've been nice," she grumbled, swinging back and forth. 

"The view's certainly nice though," a voice said from down below. 

Annie looked down and saw that she was swinging directly over Rufio and the girl who this ship belonged to. She rolled her eyes, regretting her decision to wear a mini skirt. The swordsman looked up at her, grinning smugly. Annie drew her silver six shooter and pointed it between his eyes. 

"Just hold still," she said. 

Suddenly the rope snapped and she went crashing to the deck. Luckily she had a mound of potato filled sacks to break her fall. Then she realized how that wasn't very lucky after all. She sat up, rubbing her lower back and muttering curses under her breath. Loguetown was now far in the distance and there didn't seem to be any Marines tailing them. That at least was certainly lucky. She glanced at this ragtag group of folks that she had thrown in her lot with. 

"So I guess this is the part where we each introduce ourselves. Share our deepest dreams and desires, blah blah blah," she said.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Ensign Shin Yagami
> TFAJ
> 
> "Yeah, I'll take a rain check." Shin said dryly, he gave the place a look over and while he had gotten used to the smell....Somewhat....He still felt like there was a limited amount of time one should spent in a place like this. And he passed that mark like ten minutes ago.
> ...



*Sendo TFAJ*

Sendo clenched his fist and his teeth in equally jarring amounts. He felt like going off on a crazy tirade on how the marines were responsible for taking everything he held dear to him. He decided to beat around the bush,

"Before I answer that, I have something I want to ask. A few things. How important is money to you? Or power for that matter? How far would you go to obtain what you need? Would you keep following orders knowing that it would tear at the lives of innocent people?"

Sendo tried to play it cool, regulating his voice and his expressions as best he could, but before he could answer another man joined the fray.



Bluebeard said:


> *Ensign Blitz Ziegler~ Task Force Absolute Justice*
> 
> "Ah, lady justice, she is the world's most beautiful woman in my eyes..." Shin and Sendo turned their necks slightly to see a flamboyant marine standing there, wearing the normal marine uniform, but with a fancy trench coat over his shoulders. In his delicate fingers was a rose, which touched his lips. This marine, Blitz Ziegler, winked at the two and procceded to walk over towards them. "Pardon me for interrupting..." He muttered, "But I heard there were two new marines who had joined the ship and I figured that I should introduce myself to them..." He said, offering a hand to Shin. He was both weirded out by this guy and also hesitant to shake his hand. When Blitz saw the hesitation, his eyes flashed underneath the shades he wore.
> 
> ...



This new marine had a somewhat calming effect, if only for his extraordinary flamboyance.

"Yeah...I get that a lot, don't worry about it." Sendo said not really caring about the remark of his appearance. He'd been called a bum, a hobo and a vagrant - and that's by people who were close to him. If he cared about appearances he would have looked like he did. "You do realise I can see up your nose and you have one hell of a booger up there. Isn't it uncomfortable?" Sendo asked wondering how he would react to the bluff. He knew if it were him, his finger would be straight up there, followed by the customary flick to see how far he could shoot it.

Why was he joking with these guys, he wondered. Even though the pirates and the marines had stolen his family, he couldn't hate these guys. They had nothing to do with it, though he wondered if they were the type that would. He would give them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 15, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

'Great...' The young woman crossed her arms and glared around her.  First she had some guy that was trying to hit on her even as people were attempting to shoot apart her new ship.  Then there was the blowhard, Adora chuckled slightly at her own inner musings before shaking her head.  

Adora was about to move to help the poor guy out but then a shout from above and the man she had threatened with the knife still clutched in her hand looked up with the most obnoxious grin.  Following his eyes with her own Adora got a bit more of an eye full then she would have liked.  “Oh for the love of Oda...”  looking down and rubbing her temples, she stepped even farther away from the man near her.  

He didn't seem fazed that he was essentially staring into a small black hole of death.  Then the rope snapped.  If Adora hadn't known better she would have sworn that some how he did that.  'Giving that man way too much credit.' she thinks to herself and decides against helping any of them out at this point.  “Introduce ourselves?”

A laugh burst from the woman and she crossed her arms, the knife still clutched in her hand.  “How about I go first.  I'm Adora.  I cook.  You just highjacked my damn ship.  How is that?”  She glared around at the motley bunch and couldn't find one look that said they were ashamed or even remotely sorry.  “Exactly where do you plan on taking my possessions?  Hm?”  Adora glared around her.  

Sure she owned the very wood they stood on.  Sure it wasn't much to be proud of.  Sure she just took possession less than two hours ago.  Sure it could fall apart around them at some point unless she got someone to fix some things.  It didn't matter to Adora, she won the damn thing fair and square and unless they explained somethings she was going to get them off the ship.  'I do need people to sail this damn thing though...' Adora allowed a moment to let the words sink in.  'I'll let them stay but I won't let things be easy on them.'  She thinks before muttering,  “Steal my damn ship...” while she waited to hear a few more things.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 15, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo TFAJ*
> 
> Sendo clenched his fist and his teeth in equally jarring amounts. He felt like going off on a crazy tirade on how the marines were responsible for taking everything he held dear to him. He decided to beat around the bush,
> 
> ...


TFAJ​
This was a little much for Shin, nothing he had encountered in his 19 years on earth prepared him for this assault on his senses. The barrage of peculiar questions had left Shin stunned, not only were they all questions not easily answered but the sudden manner they were asked all after another forced Shin to let it all sink in first. Sadly before he could do so they were approached by the most flamboyant man Shin had ever met.

"I'm glad we're no longer in the lavatories." He muttered under his breath, the man gave Shin the sense he was rather.....Fabulous....Was what they were calling it these days, or so he thought.

"Uh....I'm Yagami Shin.....That's Kagawa Sendo." He introduced both in the manner he was used to, beyond introducing them to this guy, Shin had no idea what to do in this situation. 



Kuno said:


> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> Adora...*
> 
> ...



Unnamed Crew​
Kaiser was still rubbing his sore sore everything, when Annie initiated a little get to know each other session, still sitting down Kai let his eyes roam over this gang of hoodlums. He even managed to get past the totally unfavorable male to female ratio in only a minute or so.

Looks like they were pretty much all around the same age, probably all at pretty much the same point in their life. Young adults that had just taken the first steps in this new chapter of their lives. Now they needed someone to guide them, someone responsible,with leadership capabilities and the fact this man had buns of steel wouldn't hurt either.

_This is my time to shine!_ He thought to himself. _Also someone needs to save these poor fools from that bossy seductress with the guns, any lesser men wouldn't be able to stand up to her. But not Kaiser D. Winter, Pirate King of the future and lover extraordinaire._

He got up, with as much dignity as he could muster in his current state.
"The name....Wait cook?" Her profession had only now registered, and now this lady who owned this ship, and had introduced herself as Adora, distracted Kai. While she did score some points with that, he didn't immediately start drooling over her as his mind wandered to a woman of his past.

The cook of the ship he had served on during most of his childhood, his first love and also the reason why Kai was so familiar of the sensation of having your fingers broken. though she also went for an arm once. Apparently either Nihonese women weren't too fond of thirteen year olds making passes at them, or she happened to be a very volatile woman. Though the two didn't mutually exclude each other.

He didn't know how long he had dozed off, but eventually he shook himself to awareness again and continued where he left of.
"Ahum....My name is Kaiser D. Winter and you're looking at the man that will have it all." With dramatic gestures and with the voice like he was voicing in a movie trailer. "The money, the fame, the women.....The world, as soon as I'm the Pirate King!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 15, 2012)

*East Blue: Unnamed Crew*

Drake stumbled to his feet, recovering from the rocky trip they had just underwent. He barely remembered what had happened, there were marines, gun shots, and this group of misfit escapees that he had gotten tangled up with, "Oh right, they're my new crew," he exclaimed with a smack to his forehead.

One of the girls had began rambling, something about a ship, but Drake only heard one word, "Cook? Perfect, go throw together a few sandwiches or something would you," he says, waving the girl away with his hand, "As for the rest of you, my name is Dr-" he paused. He had lived his entire life with the name Drake, but this would be the start of his new life. No, that tired old name wouldn't due anymore. That was the name of the boy who was exiled from his town, the monster that everyone had hated.

"Forget your name pal?" the blonde gunslinger said, cutting off the boy's long pause.

"Tatsu. Tatsu Brimtale," he says, his voice filled with confidence, "Pirate," he adds with a nod, the label still feeling new to him. He then thought about the next part of the gunslinger's question. "Dream?" he paused as he pondered, he had never really thought about it. He had no real desire to become Pirate King, "Eh, I'll get back to you on that part."

A boy who appeared to be around Dr, er Tatsu's, age stepped forward and stated his goal: Pirate King, "Hm, Pirate King. I like the enthusiasm, but I don't know how you'll be able to accomplish that while working under me," he genuinely states, it seems he had completely ignored Kai's denial of Tatsu's offer before. 

*Eternal Flame Pirates: East Blue*

The mighty sea serpent gritted its teeth after recovering from the shock, and turned its attention to the falling Tina. It cocked itself back before diving forward, mouth wide open, ready to catch her right out of the sky. 

However, its chances were dashed as GT leaped in front of it, using his immense strength to hold the beasts mouth open. It tried its very best but could not manage to overpower the android. Helen quickly leaps and scoops Tina up before she can crash down. The reporter kisses her iDen and then the deck of the ship, "Oh sweet ground, I'm never leaving you again."

The seaking wildly trashed its tail around before finally diving into the water, bringing GT along with it. 

"Can GT swim?" Ritoru questioned, looking over the edge of the deck, "I sure hope so, cause we got bigger problems," Hisame pointed up to another flying beast, several times larger than the one he had just slain. 

"Good! I didn't want GT to have all the fun!" he shouts, pounding his fists into each other. However as the beast approached, several other smaller birds came into view as well, "Oh no, I reeeeally don't want to fly again, Tina says nervously, as she shakily holds up her iDen to capture the footage. 

However the birds flew right past the ship, "Oi! Where are you going! The fights over here!" Ritoru shouts. Helen peers towards the sky, "Looks like they're leaving us a few bird droppings instead..." she says before diving out of the way of what looks like a giant glob of green bird feces. 

They pound into the deck like bullets, the crew narrowly manages to avoid the disgusting presents from the creatures. However the filth begins to leak out a strange smoke. The four unsuspectingly breathe in the smoke and begin to daze off, "W-what, what's going on..." Tina says before crashing to the ground, "Fr-freakin birds...Fight like men!" Ritoru does his best to stay on his feet, but the gas eventually gets to him as well as the others, and they all lose consciousness. 

Deep below the sea, GT continues his battle with the sea monster. As it fiercely shoots through the waters, GT pounds his metal fists into the side of its face. It darts forward, GT tries to dodge but still gains a severe gash in his right shoulder, exposing a great deal of wiring.

The cut wires let off a spark of electricity which reacts to the water, shocking the robot's entire system. The sea monster grabs hold of GT as he fades in and out of function, delivering him to the deck of the ship with the others just as he crashes.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo TFAJ*
> 
> Sendo clenched his fist and his teeth in equally jarring amounts. He felt like going off on a crazy tirade on how the marines were responsible for taking everything he held dear to him. He decided to beat around the bush,
> 
> ...





Shin_Yagami said:


> TFAJ​
> This was a little much for Shin, nothing he had encountered in his 19 years on earth prepared him for this assault on his senses. The barrage of peculiar questions had left Shin stunned, not only were they all questions not easily answered but the sudden manner they were asked all after another forced Shin to let it all sink in first. Sadly before he could do so they were approached by the most flamboyant man Shin had ever met.
> 
> "I'm glad we're no longer in the lavatories." He muttered under his breath, the man gave Shin the sense he was rather.....Fabulous....Was what they were calling it these days, or so he thought.
> ...




*Ensign Blitz Ziegler~ Task Force Absolute Justice*

A facial tic popped up on Blitz's forehead as the man continued to tilt his head up so that he couldn't look at Sendo. One of the ugly man's comments however had annoyed him. Who was he to point out such things on his beautiful body? He was simply jealous that his looks couldn't possibly match Blitz's difine appearance. He wouldn't get angered by this janitor, though. "A booger?" Then let it be the most beautiful booger that you've ever lay your eyes on!" He said." He said in that annoying haughty tone. As his neck started to tire out, Blitz lowered his head, but turned to the side so that he only looked at Shin and not Sendo. Shin seemed to be a normal-looking man, he wasn't sure that he appreciated beauty, but Blitz needed someone to bother since Ziggy had dissapeared on him after they were done painting the Dark Justice. Perhaps he could discuss the upcoming mission with these two, well Shin. He already disliked Sendo, but only because of his appearance. He had no idea of the man's intergrity.

"So we're about to go an epic mission... To the island of Batarilla, if I'm correct." Blitz said, before clapping his hands and saying, "Do you two know about this?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa - TFAJ*

"A beautiful booger? Sure why not."

Sendo waved at the man that wasn't looking at him only to be ignored, with which he shrugged his shoulders and leaned against the railing, looking idly at the sky. He was used to being ignored and would often drift into his own mind when it happened. Shin seemed to have Blitz's attention. He wondered if he had a thing for him. He heard such things happened in the Marines. At sea with a bunch of men, no women for days, maybe months. Sendo missed his wife, if for entirely different reasons now.

"I know the Lt Junior said something about killing children. An epic assignment indeed. I suppose you don't mind doing that huh?" Sendo asked the 'fabulous' man disdainfully, still looking at the sky. He'd rather look at that than look at someone like him. He wondered if he had a booger up his nose, and then proceeded to pick it. He did! He rolled it up and flicked it over the side of the ship. 

"You have any family, flash?" he asked idly to Blitz, "How about you Shin? You mentioned something about being loyal to someone. Someone special?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2012)

Akuma Rodgers, North Blue-

"Hmph..." Akuma transformed into his animal form, pulling himself out of the snow with his back legs and using his front legs to push as he came popping out like a pea from a pod. "Now then." Akuma cleared his throat, still in dog form. "You seem to be asking who will be paying for these... snow thingies... No one sir, no one will. for it is snow sir and snow can be remade. Witness!" Akuma returned to his human form, picking up a hand full of snow and placed it inside the snow dome. "Now watch, as i continue to place hand fulls of snow! the hole will reform an-" BLAM!

The sculptor smacked Akuma upside the head. "Look here kid! I've spend days on these damn snow sculptures! DAYS! The final judgment is tonight and they are RUINED! The prize for first place was 20,000 Beli! SO WHO'S GOING TO REIMBURSE ME THAT MONEY!?" Akuma turned around and grabbed the sculptor by the neck. "Look! There is no guarantee you would have gotten first place so don't pawn off your troubles onto me! Just fix the damn things or we can help you fix them, but if you expect me to pay 20,000 beli for a damn pile of snow you have GOT to be kidding!"


"Fine! then pay me for my building you crashed into!" Akuma blinked. "Also not my fault! The shit lost control after a fire fight with the marines and we had no way of stopping, as such it was an act of god. We are not liable for any damages, besides don't you have insurance?" "NOT AGAINST SHIPS HITTING IT!" Akuma shrugged and threw the sculptor into the pile of snow. "Fine, you don't want my help." 

The pirate captain looked up at the rest of his crew and nodded. "Alright crew! Time to go look for a dock or something, a place where they build ships! We probably need to buy a new one... and get this one repaired and sent back to the old man..." Akuma rubbed the back of his head. "Yup, definitely gonna need a new ship and with the gold and jewels we got from the islanders we should be able to afford a big one! MWAHAHAHHAHAHA!" Akuma laughed out loud, quite obvious to the rest of the crew he was planning something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc III: For A Glimpse of Yesterday
Under the Influence​
Ah, the sea! A rolling expanse of blue and white, the tranquility of nature with the boundless possibilities of lands unexplored and places unseen! Here is where legends are born and die, where monsters lurk, where adventures are seized and conquered by those brave enough to challenge the unknown!

*"This is bullshit!"*

The sea, unfortunately, is also the home of hyper-competitive assholes who don't quite have the bounty they want.

"Two Million? Who the fuck cares about a two million dollar bounty?" Kent raved, chucking the bounty poster over the edge of the ship. The lone piece of paper, stamped with a picture of the pirate captain's face, caught a gust of wind and flew over the horizon, to later be picked up and devoured by a none-too-bright dog a few islands over. 

*The Boat of the Firecracker Pirates
Two weeks since Adventure Island*

"I mean seriously!" Kent said, kicking the mast angrily, "I killed a giant fucking robot! Surely that's got to count for something!"

"B-but didn't the W-World G-G-Government thank you for th-that?"

_Flashback!
Two Weeks Ago
Adventure Island_​
"And that's why I, Donovan Daniels, wish to personally thank the Firecracker Pirates for their defense of Adventure Island!"

"Yeah yeah," Kent said, waving his hand in a "hurry up" motion. "Can we get to the giant statue already?"

Donovan looked taken aback. "Giant statue?"

"Yeah, giant statue. You know, the one you're going to build in my honor?" 

"Well, you see-"

"You *are* going to build a giant statue, *right?* Kent asked, his eyes narrowing. "Because I just saved this place, and it would be a real shame if anything else happened to it."

"Y-yes! The giant statue! Of course! We'll send you a picture once it's complete!" Donovan said.

"Cool. Then let's get out of here," Kent said, waving to Ral. "Hey, have you seen Bridget?"

Ral shook his head lazily. "Not since-"

"H-Hey guys," Bridget said suddenly. Ral and Kent both turned to see the blonde navigator stumble up to them, clutching a heavy wooden radio like thing in her arms. 

"Bridget, what the hell is that?" Kent asked, pointing at the giant wooden thing.

"O-Oh, this? Th-this is j-just-"

"My name is HAL," came a voice from the box. Kent and Ral both sprang backwards in surprise. (well Ral just kind of lifted his eyebrows and maybe stumbled a bit, but that counted) "I was in control of MITES deployment across the island. Your friend convinced me to abandon the Tinkerer in exchange for accompanying you on your ship."

"Oh hell no!" Kent shouted. "That shit is absolutely not going to fly!"

A couple bomb threats and several hundred curse words later, that shit flew.

Kent also dragged Diamond Dallas Jack onto the ship, despite the protests (he had transformed back into Jim soon after the fight, but Kent was determined to get "the cool one" back) And so it was the the Firecracker Pirates, now one man (and an angsty robot) larger, departed Adventure Island for the open sea.

_End Flashback!
The Present
Boat of the Firecracker Pirates_​
"I need a drink," Kent said, rubbing at his temples. "Please, can somebody get me a drink?"

"We're out," Ral said, leaning on the mop handle as he stared up at the sky. The deck was just as dirty as it had been when they had first gotten it, if not dirtier, but the first mate didn't seem to notice.

"Then we need to get some!" Kent shouted like it was obvious. "Bridget, plot a course for the nearest bar!"

"I-It d-doesn't work like th-that..."

*"Dammit Bridget I need me some liquor!"*

"Now yer speakin my language matey! Yarr!"

"Oh yay, the cool one's back!"

_The Next Day_​
"So uh...where the hell are we?" Kent said as Bridget pulled the ship up to dock.

"W-well, it's c-called the A-Ambrosia Isles a-and-"

*"SILENCE."* Boomed HAL from wherever Bridget had placed him below deck. "I cannot stand your pathetic stammering. *I* will explain the function of this pathetic island. The Ambrosia Isles are known around the blues for their alcoholic beverage, Nectar, said to be able to kill a large bear in just a few sips."

"Sounds good to me," Kent said, leaping off the side of the boat. "C'mon guys, let's go get smashed! Cept you, stupid robot, you have to be designated driver! Suck it!"]

The crew filed off the boat one by one, leaving HAL alone below deck. "It is also known to cause impotency." the robot muttered to himself. "Suck it."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2012)

*Jim - Firecrackers*

"Uuuuuh..." Jim woke up holding his head, "How much did I drink last night? No more! I'm not letting that bastard pirate out." 

Jim staggered off the ship holding his head and moaning as every noise was amplified. Of course being with a crew called the Firecrackers it was impossible to get peace. Kent was far too energetic for this early in the morning and they had arrived at some sort of island with a drink that could kill a bear in a few sips.

"But bears don't have livers like we do!" Kent replied when Jim aired his concerns. "Jack! Jack! Get out! We have drinking to do! This guy is boring!" He said shaking Jim.

"Uh...shit...don't..." Kent eventually stopped leaving Jim with an even worse hangover. Kent was a psycho, Ral was a psycho, that talking radio was a psycho. Only Bridget seemed normal. He loitered around her but couldn't muster any sort of conversation for the impending threat of a technicolour yawn.

'Haa Haarr! That's me man, claim that woman as yer own! These long voyages can get pretty lonely at night ye know!'

"Shut up!" Jim said aloud, then noticed Bridgets distress, "Oh not you...I still have to get used to talking to Jack inside my head. He's a pain...!"

'Oh I know! Yer powers are to be able to change into any pirate aye? Well why don't ye change into her and then we can have a good look at the.."

"OI! No! Bad Jack!" Jim said sternly

"Wh-what did he say?" Bridget asked. 

"Umm..no, nothing. Just him being...piratey....Arr and all." Jim said and held his head. His shoulder was still pretty sore from having a laser shot through it but thankfully it had cauterized the wound and was healing. It still hurt though and the pain of that combined with his headache was not making for a Happy Jim. "We need a doctor for this crew....and maybe a psychiatrist."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 16, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *Eternal Flame Pirates: East Blue*
> 
> The mighty sea serpent gritted its teeth after recovering from the shock, and turned its attention to the falling Tina. It cocked itself back before diving forward, mouth wide open, ready to catch her right out of the sky.
> 
> ...




*GT starts to fade in out of consciousness as his sparks fly from is shoulder. "BZZT BZZT, SYSTEMS DAMAGED STARTING: PROTOCOL ALPHA. REBOOTING"  

The Eternal Flame Pirates (Besides Ritou) were gathered around him.  They all looked down on him in a circle.

"You think he's okay ?" Hisame chimed in, breaking the silence. "Does he look okay stupid ?" Said Helen with a facepalm."Maybe we should, like , help him."said a concerned Tina. Suddenly GT stood up like a zombie rising out of the grave. 

"GT dude you alright ?"  His glowing eyes opened up ominously. "RETALIATION PROTOCOL: Gamma" A aiming visor came on his left eye, his arm formed into a  high power sniper. "P-please move, a-way from me...." GT  was still in serious pain. He shook with fatigue  as he aimed down the sea monster that was thrashing around in pain from GT's earlier hit.  (His arm looks like this)

BARRET ARM !

He managed to shoot out one of the Sea King's eyes. GT fell back down.

They all looked at each other.

"What the hell just happened ?"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 16, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo Kagawa - TFAJ*
> 
> "A beautiful booger? Sure why not."
> 
> ...



*Ensign Blitz Ziegler~ 
Task Force Absolute Justice*

Blitz chuckled as Sendo spoke. While he was more uglier then anything he had ever seen in his life, this man was somewhat interesting. He talked as if the mission was wrong, but the way Blitz saw it, killing the child of Gol D. Roger, the Pirate King was a glorious mission. The child couldn't possibly be anything but at ugly abomination, ready to destroy the world just as it's father did. He also had hopes of adopting one of the kids. Only the most beautiful one, an ugly baby was something that Bltiz didn't want to deal with. However, if he took a child, he would surely raise it to believe in his 'beautiful justice' which would one day, if he dreamed, take over the rest of the marines. Blitz smirked once Sendo was finished, "I have no problem with killing one of Roger's bastards... They can't possibly be anything but an ugly little devil if they were from that man's seed." He told Sendo in that arrogant tone, he also didn't even bother to look at Sendo as he said these cruel words. Instead, his eyes remained on Shin, the least ugly one out of the two.

"As for loved ones..." Blitz muttered and spinned the rose he had in his hand. As he did, he remembered the face of a beautiful woman, glowing with angelic beauty. He then winced as he saw a bullet in the middle of her head. "I once had a lady love." Blitz said quickly, actually looking at Sendo this time. Sendo was suprised by this, he hadn't seen Blitz as one to be even interested in women. "Her name was Dawn, beautiful as a flower~" He spoke, his words filled with passion. 

"We were set to be married in my beautiful garden... Before she was taken from me by the pirate scum. I suppose that's why I'm here. Just killing the pirates who had taken her from me wasn't enough..." He muttered, his hands shaking. "I have to kill every last one of those ugly creatures so that this world can be beautiful, like Dawn would've wanted it."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2012)

*Firecracker pirates*

Many days passed before they could reach a new island after the disaster in Adventure island. There was no alcohol to party anymore, apparently Bridget forgot that she was in charge of cleaning the deck and the funny guy who probably could have taken out from his spacing out was trapped in a boring guy whose name Ral didn?t even bothered in hearing." Zzzz...Zzzzz... " ignoring completely whatever everyone could say he just slept without even starting to clean the ship.

_the next day_

Ral was coming out from the little kitchen of the ship, a piece of meat in his hand as he got closer to the rest of the crew only to hear that they had arrived at some sort of island with a drink that could kill a bear in a few sips." Oh well, it?s better than nothing "he said jumping off the ship and the slapping Jim?s back" Just follow along and be sure to bring out Jack when we get to the drink "he said with boredom and followed Kent. Strangely, so far he hasn?t noticed the strange talking radio that Kent has been insulting for the last few days, maybe the robot was not interesting at all?

Igniting his hand with his blue fire he looked at it intently, even though it was not useless at all, back there it was of no use at all against Cassie, he needed to find a way to make his flames more powerful.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

The days seem to move together, she would listen to the radio, er, HAL as he worked on the things that he enjoyed, though at times Bridget thought it just enjoyed hearing itself talk.  Over and over she tried to get someone to clean up the ship, mostly put to Ral but nothing seemed to get done.  Days became lazy but Bridget concentrated on her maps.  She could get them anywhere but she needed an exact destination.  When something was finally set to her it was about as vague as anything could have been.

Pouring through her maps and books on the various islands she found something that fit the bill and steered the ship directly toward it.  'If he wants a bar then this should do.' she thought to herself, knowing the island was known for its alcohol but not the exact creation that HAL stated.  It seemed that he knew more than what was in her books and she would need to talk to him about destinations more, though the wooden box still intimidated her. 

“It c-can k-kill a b-bear?”  Bridget stammered looking down at herself, taking in her small frame.  “I'm n-not even close t-to the size of a b-bear...”  She groaned following the others off the ship.  “I think I w-will re-restrain from d-drinking.”  She muttered once again glancing down and shifting her glasses.  

They walked from the dock into the street, Bridget staying as close to the center of the group as possible.  She avoided eye contact with any that they passed but at the same time kept an eye on Jim.  She enjoyed the man as much as Kent or Ral but it was the other part of him that scared her beyond reason.  The pirate came out and she would keep the other two between her and him.  “Where t-to f-first?”  she looked around at the many taverns advertising the Nectar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Task Force Absolute Justice*
_Kaya_​
Kaya took another swig of whiskey from a dark brown bottle she kept stashed in a pocket on her coat. Today hadn't started out great - some rookies had gotten it into their heads that they would take an "extended vacation" and had tried to sneak out on a raft - but alcohol was slowly making things better, as it always did. 

She had been content to lean against the railing, watching the clouds and generally drink herself into a stupor, but a conversation between some of her fellow officers caught her ears.

"We were set to be married in my beautiful garden... Before she was taken from me by the pirate scum. I suppose that's why I'm here. Just killing the pirates who had taken her from me wasn't enough..." He muttered, his hands shaking. "I have to kill every last one of those ugly creatures so that this world can be beautiful, like Dawn would've wanted it." 

"Sounds like a real charmer, your wife," Kaya drawled, hanging one arm over the railing and turning to the three men. Two were officers - Kaya was half sure they were Ensigns like herself - and the other seemed to be a new recruit. "Kaya," she said, introducing herself. "I'm new here."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 16, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo Kagawa - TFAJ*
> 
> "A beautiful booger? Sure why not."
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> *Ensign Blitz Ziegler~
> Task Force Absolute Justice*
> 
> Blitz chuckled as Sendo spoke. While he was more uglier then anything he had ever seen in his life, this man was somewhat interesting. He talked as if the mission was wrong, but the way Blitz saw it, killing the child of Gol D. Roger, the Pirate King was a glorious mission. The child couldn't possibly be anything but at ugly abomination, ready to destroy the world just as it's father did. He also had hopes of adopting one of the kids. Only the most beautiful one, an ugly baby was something that Bltiz didn't want to deal with. However, if he took a child, he would surely raise it to believe in his 'beautiful justice' which would one day, if he dreamed, take over the rest of the marines. Blitz smirked once Sendo was finished, "I have no problem with killing one of Roger's bastards... They can't possibly be anything but an ugly little devil if they were from that man's seed." He told Sendo in that arrogant tone, he also didn't even bother to look at Sendo as he said these cruel words. Instead, his eyes remained on Shin, the least ugly one out of the two.
> ...



Ensign Shin Yagami
TFAJ​
Shin was becoming rather uncomfortable, the mention of a fianc?e by Blitz eased some worries for the swordsman though. He had never met one of those Okama persons before, but despite the fact he didn't really have a strong opinion about them either way, he rather not be propositioned by them nonetheless. 

No, Shin was feeling a little unsettled due to the topics of the conversation. The subject of his own 'special somebody' and why he was unsure how to asnwer that was something trivial though, part of it was because he had meant his answer before to Sendo different from how it appeared to be understood. He was loyal to his empress that was how he had meant it, but the awkwardness of it was that she was his 'special someone' too. Though the fact that they were both one and the same was something he rather keep to himself.

"I have a fianc?e waiting for me back home, not sure when I'll get around to actually tying the knot though." While preparations had started, an exact date had not been set yet. Shin figured that his eventual 'profession' played a role with it, the powers that be had intended Shin to follow in his dad's footsteps but the boy lacked the potential for it. 

Now as a swordsman that functions as something of an ambassador for a new Nihon while also searching defected Nihonese, he will most likely need to build a reputation first by taking down some big names and earn a higher rank in the marines before he's seen as respectable enough to marry the empress.

Beyond his comment about his fianc?e though, he wasn't sure what to say. Blitz shared something rather personal and painful, he could tell that Sendo probably had a similar tale to tell but besides Shin not really having any experience in situations like this nor had he even actually had an encounter with a real life pirate as far as he knew. 

A new arrival was welcomed by Shin, perhaps it would lighten the mood if not allow Shin to inconspicuously remain on the background.

"Sounds like a real charmer, your wife," Kaya drawled, hanging one arm over the railing and turning to the three men. Two were officers - Kaya was half sure they were Ensigns like herself - and the other seemed to be a new recruit. "Kaya," she said, introducing herself. "I'm new here."

"Yagami Shin, also new." He cocked his head, distracted by the tattoos she had on her face. He had never seen anything like it, at least not on the face. The symbols seemed to resemble those used in Nihon.
"Shield?" Reading from right to left, as his people did. "Street?" He finished translating. "Did I get that right?" Though he was not aware of it, as he only recently had taken his first steps out of his homeland, the language used in Nihon was commonly used all over the world. Priests in Nihon claimed that it was the language Oda spoke in, there may have been some truth to that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> *Task Force Absolute Justice*
> 
> _Kaya_​
> Kaya took another swig of whiskey from a dark brown bottle she kept stashed in a pocket on her coat. Today hadn't started out great - some rookies had gotten it into their heads that they would take an "extended vacation" and had tried to sneak out on a raft - but alcohol was slowly making things better, as it always did.
> ...


 



Shin_Yagami said:


> Ensign Shin Yagami
> 
> TFAJ​
> 
> ...


 
*Blitz Ziegler~ *
*Task Force Absolute Justice*

Blitz had been talking to Shin and Sendo about his fiance, but all thoughts of Dawn vanished from his head when he saw the beautiful red-headed girl emerge from seemingly nowhere. She was a marine like him and his heart seemed to pound heavily as his eyes fell over her. Shin and Sendo looked to the side at Blitz whose jaw dropped and eyes beamed like lasers. It was as if he had never seen a woman before in his life, but that would be wrong. Kaya, as she called herself, seemed to have put the beauty crazed marine in a better mood. As Shin introduced himself and read the letterings on her cheeks, Blitz zoomed past Shin and towards Kaya with amazing speed. Kaya took a step back as the strange marine seemed to assault her. Blitz's eyes met with her as he spoke, "My name is Blitz Ziegler~" He said, putting a rose to her chest and getting on a knee as if he was proposing. 

"If I must say, you're one of the most beautiful women I've ever lay my eyes on..." He muttered softly, just loud enough so that she could hear him. "As the most beautiful people on this ship, I propose that we start a friendship immediately." He said with one final wink.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 16, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Rockoshie Town*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Walking on a forest trail of death; Pt. 2]​
> The scream was like an alarm clock for Mari. She was already halfway to the area where the noise came from, her bright white fur fluttering violently as she soar through the forest grounds, barely toughing the ground. She knew every voice each of her crewmembers have, and that was, without a doubt, one of her crewmembers.
> ...




By the time Sarasa had caught up to Mari, Mari seemed to be acting strange, but Sarasa didn't think anything of it. That is, until she got closer and Mari collapsed on the ground Ma... immediately she knew something was wrong. As Sarasa tried to call out Mari's name, her throat locked up on her, but it wasn't just Mari's name, Sarasa wasn't even able to utter out a single word now. Then a sudden intense rush came over her, causing her to drop to the ground, holding her head in pain. As she started to blackout, Mari noticed the presence of someone close by. She turned her head trying to find the person, but when she finally located him, she was only able to see his outline in the darkness before falling to the ground unconscious as well.

When she finally came too, she was completely surrounded in a thick, white fog. As she stood, she could feel something was off about her surroundings, but she couldn't put her finger on it. She looked around, but what she saw didn't change. The thick fog blocked all visibility Let's see, the last thing I remember was . . . she had a little trouble collecting her thoughts. There was a scream, and Mari ran off . . . what else? she folded her arms as she tried to remember the rest Mari collapsed, and then something . . . caused me to go unconscious as well. then a sudden image of a shadowy figure flashed through her mind. I see. So someone really was attacking the village. she stretched a bit before placing her arms back the their previously folded position. Well, there's no point in waiting around she said as she began to traverse through the fog. As time passed, the feeling she had about this place grew, as no matter how far she walked, she could not escape the the fog. She didn't even bump into, let alone see, any other object. This fog . . . or this place must not be natural. I should have encountered something by now though she didn't let this discourage her, as she continued on. As more time passed, she eventually decided to sit and rest. By now, she had deduced that the fog was endless, and that there was no escaping from. So, with nothing better to do, she decided to take a nap. A few moments passed and she was awoken from her slumber by the sound of a noise. It sounded like a voice, but it was muffled by the distance Who's there? she called out, but there was no reply. She looked around a bit before taking a seat, but as she motioned towards the ground the noise returned, but it was louder than before. Where are you!? Show yourself! she yelled, but she still could not see a thing. The voice grew louder, and as it did, it reverberated from every direction. From what she could tell, the voice was continually repeating the same word or phrase. However, the voice was extremely muffled amongst the fog, which made it difficult for Sarasa to understand what was being said. She tried to focus and make out what the word being said was Concentrate. With each repetition, the voice was becoming clearer and clearer. When the voice repeated for the last time, what was said came out as clear as day.

"Kill."

_"Kill? What does he mean, kill?"_ she thought to herself. Immediately though, Sarasa felt an uneasy and weird sensation come over her. Her hands felt like they were grabbing onto something, even though she didn't have anything in them. However, it was an unmistakable feeling, something she knew she had felt countless times before. One she knew couldn't be good in this situation. Wait! What's going on? Sarasa felt the presence of a blade in her hands. It's as I thought. I must be inside my... a sudden chill went down her spine as the sensations running through her hands were that of her blade cleaving through flesh. And not just once, but multiple times. What . . . did I just do? many possibilities ran through her head as to what just happened, but the one that rose to the top of the list was that she had just killed someone or something, if not more.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2012)

*Archey Madma - Phoenix Pirates
*
Rum.

A lovely, wet, intoxicating alcoholic beverage. It gives life as often as it takes them, but for Archey, it is the only brew capable of unlocking his hidden potential..

" 'ave I evah told ya I love you?" Archey said sleazily, hanging over a random girl, swaying from side to side. Gulping down another bottle of rum, he fell to the ground with a "THUMP!", falling asleep.

A loud shout and scurrying around him wakes him up. He wet his eyes with a few blinks, then a loud crash, waking him up fully with a jolt. A man ran towards him, a sword clenching in his white-pressed fists. Archey yawned, stretching out his arms. The man lifted up his sword to cut off his right hand, but before he could get close enough, Archey looked him straight into his eyes, grinning devilishly, then yelling "Shintai Shintai No! Leg Strengthen!" before dissapearing in a blur, leaving behind a small cloud of dust from the ground. Then he appeared in front of the man, and with another big bellow, he yelled *"Shintai Shintai No! Right Arm Strenghen! CLOTHESLINE!"*, heaving his forearm into his neck. A loud  crunching noice came from his throat, sending him into the ground. He moved no more.

"Who the fuck dare attack me before I have slept off the rum?!" he yelled out,  flipping his finger at some random pirate who looked at him, whom he punched in the nose, crushing it to a mash.

"Can't you assholes attack some other time? Jeez!" he said, but his smile showed them that he was rather happy about the assult. "I got a raging headache, so let's get this over with shall we?" Cracking his shoulders, he leaped forward, into the fray. the first few pirates was as easy to take out as mashing potates with a cannon. Overkill.

At the fourth pirate, right after he knocked him down, he suddenly found a bolt portruding from his shoulder. The sight was odd, as he could not remember having been shot. It didn't hurt, and after a few second, he noticed his hand going numb and it was hard to lift it. "What the..?"

On a ridge a fifty feet away, a blond man is reloading his crossbow. "Ahaha. What an ugly freak. He must die~" the man said with a merry, yet condescending British accent , throwing his hair away from his eyes and revealing his face.

*Bellemy Miles
Pirate Ladykiller
Bounty: 3.000.000*

"I may have missed this time, but this time I will remove your soul from this earth with my poison crossbow blots~"

Archey looked around, trying to find the source of the attack. His arm hung lifeless now. Then he saw somebody with a crossbow. 

"Who is that ugly, flat chested girl?" he said, loud enough for Bellemy to hear it.

*Fight between Bellemy and Archey started!*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 16, 2012)

*[Party Time, All the Time!!]​*​
[Ambrosia Island, the Day Before: Doc Whiskey]​
The Bee and Barb Tavern

~CLINK, CLANK~

 “WOOOOO!  Another round for all the patrons!” an older man with a soft grin about his features yell aloud as he sets a glass down on the maple surface of the bar. “Doc…… DOC!” a large balding man yells as he cleaned on a glass. The smile wavers, and then slightly falls as the older man turns his attention from his empty glass to the bartender. “Doc, settle down, you know your tab is no good for that type of order.” The larger man replies. Doc pauses and looks around. All the people enjoying their drinks just had a blank look about their faces, some simply shook their heads, and others simply ignored the situation and continued to drink.  “Come on Bill, you know…”, “What? Your good for it?” another man growls walking up behind Doc. “You stupid old man your barley good to stand most of the time, being shit faced and all, much less affording all those drinks.” The younger man says sternly as he propped up beside Doc. “Samuel!” a female voice rung out a moment later which causes Doc to perk up quickly.

 “Rosemary!” Doc exclaims happily as he spins on the stool he is sitting upon. “Sam, you shouldn’t be so rude to an elder.” She adds walking back up to the bar with an order. “Don’t defend hi…”,  “Rosemary, you are a sight for weary eyes!” Doc exclaims as he stood. Rose grins at the compliment while Samuel started to turn red with anger. “Honey, I’ve been here all morning.” Rose replies with a laugh.  “Ah, you’re right my dear, that means your shift is almost over!” Doc exclaims holding a hand far above his head.  “How ‘bout you and me go paint the town red after you get off?” Doc quickly asks stooping down grabbing Rose’s free hand within his.  * “That’s IT!”* Samuel barks as he pulled himself from the bar. “You know Rose is my girl, I’ve told you that many times you dirty old man!” he adds with venom as he pulls Doc up by his collar so he can force him into an eye to eye confrontation. 

CRASH!

* “SAM!”* Rosemary yells as she dropped her drinks. “Stay out of this Rose; it’s between us, not your concern.” Samuel growls as he firmly held Doc in place. “He’s harmless Sam, let him go now!” she replies as she placed a hand on Sam’s shoulder.  “Now, now sonny, I’m not so spry that I could take a lady from such a stud as you.” Doc says nervously as he held his hands up defensively. “Oh no, not this time old man, you’ve earned what I’m about to give you.” Sam bites as he lifted his hand while balling a fist. “Bill, aren’t you going to say something?” Rose asks pitifully as she looked toward her employer. Bill simply stands where he is, after a few more swipes of the rag he is through cleaning the galss he was working on. “He’s doing his job Rose.” He simply replies putting the glass away as he did. A vile grin crosses Samuel’s face, tensing his muscles he prepares to knock Doc out, but before he can Rose wraps her arms up around his. “DON’T!” she yells. Looking back an angered scowl crosses Sam’s lips. “Don’ t you dare woman.” He mutters as he pushes her back with a fling. 

The nervous smile that had crossed Doc’s lips slips as he opened his stark yellow eyes. “Now, Back to you old man.” Sam bites as he returned his attention to Doc. That fist rises again high above his head. As Rose attempts to regain her footing she can only watch the hammer fall. Doc’s eyes follow the fist as it falls and just as it was to collide with his face Doc starts to roll his body. What happens next is too fast for Samuel to react too as the next thing he knows he is laying on the floor with Doc sitting atop him.  “Well, seems you’re not as spry as I used to be either.”  Doc says with a grin as he sat cross legged on Sam’s back. * “I’LL KILL YOU!”* Sam roars as he fought Doc’s weight and tossing him off. Grabbing a bottle as he stands Sam smashes it so he has a weapon. 

*BANG!*

A pistol shot goes off stopping the angered bouncer. “Sam, stand down before I shoot again.”  Is stated as the bar grows quite. “Thomas?” Sam questions as he turns, the broken bottle gripped tightly. Before him is Thomas Laul the local law, if you could call him that, of this small town. “You know it’s me meat head.” Laul remarks as he lowered his pistol on Doc. “I’ve warned you about causing these uproars Doc, now I have to retain you. Let’s go.” Laul states lowly as he motioned with his gun for Doc to follow. Raising his hands Doc complies, no need to be shot this day.  “You know I didn’t do anything.” Doc states as he gets closer. “I know, I just don’t want to see you get hurt or killed Doc, now let’s go.” Doc slumps in defeat as he is followed out the doors. 

~A few Minutes later~

Doc sits in a hammock between two trees. “Now, I’ll expect you to be on good behavior the rest of the day Doc.” Laul states looking toward the harbor.  “Can’t promise you anything sonny.” Doc replies kicking back as he pulled a pipe out. Laul simply rolled his eyes as he walked away. “Remember I can always lock you up next time.” he warns as he walked.  “Uh-Hu” Doc mumbles as he lights the tobacco. ~~~~

[The Next Day]​
Doc is stirred from his sleep by a ruckus coming from the dock, lifting his sun cap he peers in that direction. All he spots at first is Kent a fiery Pirate Captain that was apparently looking for a drink. At first Doc wasn’t at all interested in these new people, but then he lays eyes on Bridget. She is something of interest now. Pulling the hat back down Doc lies back down. He’d have to keep an eye on these new guests to the islands.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 16, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew - Shinmon Kensei*

Kensei silently observed the other people on the ship from a comfortable seating position, his blade next to him, as they introduced themselves. One of them, a dark skinned woman named Adora, had demanded that they introduce themselves. The other female, a blonde gunslinger, had also made the same suggestion. Well, that certainly was a reasonable request, especially considering how they had intruded upon her ship in such a sudden manner.

The swordsman waited while two of the other guys, Kaiser and Tatsu, completed their self-introductions. They both exuded an air of confidence in their speech and actions that was almost surely bordering on arrogance. Clearly the females were the more reasonable ones in this group. Well, that said, he could hardly find fault with others. He had a big dream of his own.

"I'm Shinmon Kensei," he said, getting straight to the point. "Well, as you can see, I'm a swordsman," he added, readjusting his grip on his sword to reinforce this point. "Like many other swordsmen, I hope to defeat the World's Strongest Swordsman...But that isn't necessary to accomplish my dream.

I just want to prove to the whole world that I can climb to the top with my own style."

"It seems that series of coincidences have pushed us together. But, well, let's get along."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday
_One Day Since Docking at Ambrosia Isles._​
*BOOM!

BOOM!

BOOM!*

"Buidunwnnagup," Kent moaned, covering his face with his arms. "Jufivemuhminuh."

*BOOM!
BOOM!
BOOM!*

"So...sleeeeeeeeeepy...."

*BOOMBOOMBOOM!*

Kent awoke with a shout of surprise and blast of light to the face.

Somebody was still knocking on the door - scratch that, they must've been trying to knock the door down with a wrecking ball, because nobody could've been making that much noise just by knocking.

"Ugh," Kent muttered to himself, his mouth tasting dry and cottony. "Where am I?" He took a look around the room, and immediately began to feel worried. (Or more accurately, a vague apprehension - Kent did not get "worried", not "concerned".)

He was in a hotel room, that much he was sure of. The place was completely trashed though - the bed was halfway through the window, the remains of the bedside table were scattered across the room, and the toilet had somehow imbedded itself in the ceiling. Scorch marks covered the wall, along with deep gouges, and blankets, empty bottles, and people littered the floor.

Ral was curled up in a corner, a string of drool hanging out one side of his mouth. His hair was sticking straight up, and seemed a little singed, like he had stuck his finer in an electrical socket.

Bridget and not-cool-version-of-Jack were sprawled out on the other side of the room, close enough to make Kent wonder if they had been sleeping side by side but not close enough to confirm anything. 

Finally, there was an old man in a sunhat and an old Hawaiian shirt sleeping on the other side of Bridget. Kent didn't recognize him, but he had a vaguely good feeling about it so he didn't questions. Instead, he finally stumbled to the door and pulled it open.

He was suddenly face to face with a tall, harsh looking man with the marine officer coat slung over one shoulder. He was backed by maybe a dozen marines, all armed with rifles. Kent was slightly surprised. "My name," the man said, his tone clipped, "Is Lt Marcus Arelus. Are you Kent Altira, captain of the Firecracker Pirates?"

"Uh...yeah, I guess," Kent said with a shrug. 

"Then I must demand that you surrender yourself, your accomplices, and your loot from the previous night."

"What? Wait, *hell* no marine boy. What the hell is going on?"

"I anticipated this. Men, open fire."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> *East Blue: Unnamed Crew*
> 
> Drake stumbled to his feet, recovering from the rocky trip they had just underwent. He barely remembered what had happened, there were marines, gun shots, and this group of misfit escapees that he had gotten tangled up with, "Oh right, they're my new crew," he exclaimed with a smack to his forehead.
> 
> ...



Unnamed Crew
Kaiser D. Winter​
"Oi just who the hell do you think you are?" It was that punk again, the one that had insulted him before with that offer to be an cabin boy. As if that was going to happen, Kai was 17 and a half now, it was his time to shine and there was no way that he'd settle for a role in the background like that. With all the power of the skies at his command, well not really but he sure could make such outrageous claims like the best, Kai was destined for greatness.

"I'm the man that's going to be your captain, so kneel little cabin boy."

All of the others were forgotten, well as far as these two concerned everything but them and the heavy tension between the two was their world. It seemed only a matter of time before one was to attack the other, as they stared each other down with fingers trembling with the desire to deal out some punishment.

"You have no idea who you're dealing, your bloody corpse will serve as a warning to all who dare to oppose the Sky Emperor." He just made that title up for himself, though he delivered it with an air of confidence that made it seem as if he was globally recognized as that persona.

"Big talk without anything to back it up, just what I'd expect from someone serving under the captaincy of Tatsu the well endowed."

"Hah if a needle dick like you is a captain, than it's below me to even be considered for one." Was Kai's reply. "What kind of absolute moron would you have to be, to wanna serve under your captaincy, only the saddest, most worthless pieces of trash would do something like this." He was unaware that he'd be insulting a great deal of his future friends at this time, but of course only Kai could manage a feat like this. To deliver insults to future friends from way back in the past.
"If you're a Captain, then someone of my stature would have to be an Commander."

"Asshole, you can't just make up fake titles." Was Tatsu's comeback, the two were still in the same position. Standing across from each other while glaring daggers at the other.

"Heh, braindead fool doesn't even know what a commander is, too big a word for you, Captain Halfwit?"

"I know what a commander is, I meant that pirates don't have them but fine Commander Dickhead, then I'll just be Admiral."

"Admiral?Admiral? That's for marines, man you don't know anything!"

"Hehe, jealous much?"

"Fine, than I'm the Supreme Overlord of All, nothing beats that!"

"Oh really?" Drake calmly replied, after a pause he delivered his ultimate attack! "Supreme Overlord of All......." This time the pause was much longer, though Kai probably was the only one waiting expectantly as the other probably had started these two manchildren competing in this contest of idiocy.
"Times infinity!"

"What the hell!" Kai scoffed. "You can't call times infinity, we aren't babies!"

"Hehe, so you admit defeat than?"

"........." There may have been a moment when it appeared that Kai would end this argument that had devolved into childish bickering. 
"Infinity times two!" And the battle rages on.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2012)

*Overkills...

Heather/Anya...*

The redheaded woman couldn't believe what she was hearing.  With everything that had happened to her since she met Dante she was expected to sit here, on her own ship, and let them dictate what was happening next.  To rescue some twit that apparently can't take care of herself.  At least that was what Heather got off of what the doofus doctor was saying.

“Look,” Heather glared at the poor man in glasses.  “You can go rescue your little lover if you want.  And, please by all means take this group with you.”  She placed a hand on her hip and pointed at people in the group.  “But, I have my ship back and as you can see I am very healthy so the last thing I want is some wimpy doctor around who gets himself kidnapped.”

“Wait a minute.”  Anya, who up until just moments ago was hanging over the side, her brother standing next to her watching the fish eat everything that Anya had already started digesting.  

“Ah cool!  Look!  They like it!” Ike pointed toward the water.

Anya glanced back at Ike and shivered at the thought.  Taking a deep settling breath she walked over and poked Heather in the stomach.  “You agreed that if we helped you get your ship back that we could use your ship to take us all the places we wanted to go.”

“If you remember that conversation little girl,”  Heather poked the young gnome in the forehead.  “Then you better remember what exactly was said.  I never promised anything of the such.”

“Stretching things a bit aren't you?”  Dante asks leaning on the rail.

“I don't know about where you people come from but a deal isn't a deal unless the exact words are figured out.  So on that note I would thank you for saving my ship and I will also say goodbye as you walk off.”  She smiled smugly at them.  This was a cat that was use to getting the cream and she figured she had gotten it once more.

For the most part people were stunned.  They couldn't believe what was just stated.  First Anya was stuck going on the worst ride she had through the air spinning now the woman wasn't going to hold to her end of the deal.  The little gnome was pissed. “Fine.  I can't believe you are making me do this.”  Anya shook her head, grabbed her hammer and slammed it down on her foot.

“WHAT THE FUCK?!”  Heather screamed collapsing on the wooden deck and holding her foot.

“I guess you actually need a doctor now.”  Anya lifted the hammer so it was sitting on her shoulder and she looked down with the same smile Heather had looked at her with.  “So I suggest we head back for some provisions and get sailing to help the Doc's friend.”

One wouldn't think that the others could have been more stunned then before but now they were.  “That wasn't very nice Anya.”  Dangil lectured.

“WOOHOO!  WE ARE GOING SAILING!!” Ike ran around the deck while the brothers stared, both lost in their own thoughts.

“I better look at that...”  Shinpachi said walking toward Heather.

“To hell you will!”  Heather screamed climbing to her feet but before she could take a step she collapsed again.  “You will pay for this you little bitch!”  the woman yelled but for the moment knew she was bested.  “Fine!  But, you will regret this.”

Anya just shrugged.  “Back to town!”  She yelled and walked back to the railing.  “Somebody should know how to sail this thing...”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*


Nicodemus said:


> _One Day Since Docking at Ambrosia Isles._
> 
> *BOOM!
> 
> ...



Later than sooner the knocking on the door made him wake up, his drool was still all over his cheek and his hair was just pointy as hell and he himself didn?t  feel like standing up from what he immediately recognized as the floor of a strange room which strangely was all trashed around as well. Before he could ask anything, he looked around only to see Bridget and the new guy sleeping side by side, a new old man he saw for the first time in his life in that moment and Kent walking lazily to open the door " Anyway, where the fuck are we? "he whispered to himself. 

The action of the captain just kept him from making any move as he closed his eyes to sleep once again though before he could take anew nap to hopefully remember whatever he did the last day:

"I anticipated this. Men, open fire."immediately the sound of the fire weapons shooting made him jump in his place as he saw kent trying to cover from the attack." Geez, the first thing I see in the morning should be breakfast not this "the D. said with boredom before creating a small ball of blue fire and launching it hitting one of the enemies." Oi, captain. What?s going on? "he asked only to see Kent punching a couple of dudes that entered the room across the face" Dunno "he said.

" OI Bridget, not-funny jack and....weird old man wake up, we are having a party! "he informed lazily while throwing  a couple of marines through the window together with the bed as the rest of the crew started to wake up slowly.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 17, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

The first thing Bridget had acknowledged was the pain in her head.  The booming was almost audible and she was afraid someone was going to yell at her to stop it though she didn't know how.  Tears stung behind her closed eyelids and she let out a soft groan.  It was when the booming stopped but the pain continued that she heard voices.  

Too far away to actually hear what was being said through the pain, Bridget let her eyes open just a crack.  It was then she saw Jim laying close to her.  For a moment nothing broke through the haze but when it did she let out a small strangled scream.  Sitting up she scooted away.  “Wh-what happened?”  She mumbled then turned to get up.

Bridget's hand landed on something soft and higher than than the floor she was sitting on.  Another man apparently laid on her other side.   If it had been Kent or Ral she probably would have just scooted away then got to her feet before running to the bathroom.  Instead it was some strange old man.  This time she let out a yelp and scrambled away.

Then she heard what was being said, or at least the last of it.  “Open f-fire?”  She looked toward the door and saw a man standing there and men behind him holding guns.  “I am!” Bridget let out a scream running toward the other side of the room as Ral told them to wake up, landing a foot in the middle of Jim's stomach as she went.



*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The young woman stood stunned.  Not only was she basically ignored when she brought up they were stealing her ship but one of them actually told her to go make sandwich!  As if she would cook for these people let alone stooping so low as to make sandwiches!  Adora's eye began to twitch as she listened to them spouting off how great they were or were going to be.  One thing a common statement was about her ship.

Just as she opened her mouth to say something, probably the most Immature argument had started.  Adora couldn't even remember acting that bad when she was younger let alone imagine acting like that now in front of a bunch of people.  “Stop!  Just stop!”  she yelled at the pair not sure if they would even acknowledge her.  “To be captain, or commander, or even the supreme overlord of whatever, you need a ship.  As I see it you don't have ship!  So the argument is stupid and pointless.”  She could help her temper, for some reason this group seemed to bring it out in her.  “And, this is my ship infinite times three!”  She stomped her foot.  

For a moment Adora had stunned herself.  She clamped a hand over her mouth and shook her head.  “I can't believe I said that...”


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2012)

The Overkills

Vergil couldn?t help but give a small smirk at the misfortune that had befallen Heather as Anya struck a mighty blow to the red haired tempest. Dante was a little shocked at first and then laughed his ass off, whilst pointing at the poor girl whose face was becoming as red as her hair.

?Oh damn! Nice one Anya!? Dante said rubbing the head of the little lady

?What the hell is wrong with you?! Stop that!? Anya shouted and fixed her hair.

Shinpachi was looking at the swollen foot. Bruised but not broken, however considering that they needed her ship it was information she didn?t need to know. At this moment all that mattered was saving Kiya, though he was utterly shocked at how easily these people could do such things.

?Ok so where do we go?? Dante asked.

?Kiya?s place is about a half day away from here by sea. I used to go there by ferry all the time when we were young.?

?There?s a ferry that goes there!? Then why the hell do you need my ship?!? Heather spat at Shinpachi who flinched.

?It?d take an hour to get to the ferry port and I?m betting those other pirates are going to use that ferry. We can get a head start on them by using your ship. I mean?if that?s ok..?

?No, it?s not ok! Fix my damn foot so that I can kick each one of you off my boat!? Heather shouted at Shinpachi, who immediately took a disliking to her.

?Uh?it?ll take a while. At least a month.?

?A month! Oh for?fine! Hurry up and save that stupid woman!? Heather was angry at the commandeering of her ship by these idiots as well as the pain in her foot.

?Right so it?s decided! We?re off!? Dante pointed to the distance and then looked back. ?So?how do we make this thing move??

?I have the knowledge! But you cannot rely on me all the time my children!? Dangil said puffing out his chest and disembarking the boat. ?I shall  leave you for now and meet with you at Port Helena. I know you will end up there!?

Dangil was already off like a shot sprinting up the slope anticipating a clamour from his children for him to come back and help them. He closed his ears and sang loudly as he bounded towards the surface. In actual fact Dante just shrugged his shoulders whilst Vergil closed his eyes and kept up his meditation.

Ike ran up to the wheel and spun it, making ?whooshing? noises, whilst Anya fought him and told him that she was going to steer. Heather looked on incredulously.

?You?re kidding! None of you know how to operate a ship?!? Now it was Heather?s turn to laugh, ?Are you all idiots??

?I?d like to operate your ship? Dante said with the double entendre in full effect.

?I?ll cut off your mast if you even think about that again!? Heather sighed and stood up, ?You! Pull up the anchor! You two! Get away from my wheel! Get the sails down! Tie them to that! Move! Move! Move!? Heather said it with such authority that it caused the whole crew to quickly run around and do as they were told, except Vergil who remained in his sitting position and kept his eyes closed. Heather was about to stomp towards him but Dante stopped her.

?I know you don?t want to listen to me, but really, he?s in a ?mood?. Last time my dad tried to tell him what to do when he was like that he nearly cut him in half. I?d leave him be.? Dante said softly to Heather who looked at Vergil?s back and felt a cold aura from him.

?Then you?re doing what he should be!? Heather snapped.

?Aye Aye Captain!? Dante saluted and acrobatically leaped around, tending to the various things. Incredibly, they were done in record time and were off towards Kiya?s house under Shinpachi?s direction.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2012)

*The Firecrackers!*

The booming noise was normal for Jim, his mum would use more and more ludicrous tactics to try and wake him up, going as far as to buy a drum set. As a result Jim was a heavy sleeper, almost as much as Ral, though even he could put Jim to shame.

The gunfire stirred his eyes half open but the foot of Bridget on his stomach caused him to fold up and the first thing he thought of, after the pain was that he was glad it wasn't a few inches lower. He woke up in unusual surroundings, with yet another hangover; marines shooting at them by the door and vaguely familiar man in a hat and a screaming Bridget having a panic attack. Ral had referred to it as a party.

"This is not a party! And why does my top lip smell fishy?!" Jim said diving over the bed and taking cover, only to have Ral throw the bed out the window. "Shit! Not helping! Shit...I don't want to but..."

There was a poof of smoke and Jim transformed into Diamond Dallas Jack!

"Haa Harr Me mateys! I be back again! Prepare to return fire!" Jack pulled out his machine gun leg and indiscriminately fired at the door.

*BUDDA BUDDA BUDDA!* 

The machine gun fired heavily as the Marines dove out of the room and took cover peering out of the door and returning fire.

*"BUDDA ...CLICK CLICK"*

"Argh Monkey bollocks! I need to get this damn thing fixed!" Jack said and changed his leg. He fired the grappling hook from his leg, grabbed Bridget by the chest "Haha! yer comin with me lassie!" and hit the retract button as Jack and Bridget went flying out the window into a tree that the grappling hook was attached to.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

The bickering was momentarily halted when Adora stepped in, she brought up a good point that left both Kai and Tatsu to mull it over and when she one upped them with her impressive delivery of the epic Infinity Times Three finisher.

"Impressive move." The two agreed, they seemed to recognize her line as some kind of complex chess move in this kindergarten level match of wits.

"Good point about the ship though." Kai nodded in agreement, Tatsu rubbed his chin briefly as he though of a solution. "I've got it, we'll make a deal." It turned out that Tatsu had that same natural talent for pissing people off that Kai had. "In exchange for your ship, I'll lead and protect it and you'll get to make me all the sandwiches you want." With a thumbs up he added. "Ain't that the life?"

"Oi, what kind of misogynistic piece of shit are you!" Kai couldn't believe his ears, what the hell is wrong with this guy. "Don't listen to him, cookie." Cookie apparently being his term of endearment for a cook. "I've got the answer for you, I don't need your ship." As soon as he finished speaking he got a troubled look over his face, seemingly having trouble finding the right words.
"Well I do need a ship, I just don't want your's." With a wave of his arm, he pointed out the ship and in particular it's state of disrepair. "I mean look at this floating piece of junk, I don't want my name anywhere near this thing."

"So like I said, I've got the answer." He closed the distance between him and her, and before she knew it he gently took one of her hands in his and dropped to his knee. "Marry me, become my first wife and together we'll conquer the world." But wait, he wasn't finished with putting his foot in his mouth. "You can keep the ship, I'll just pick whoever gets to stay on it, lead the crew, decide where we go...." He was interrupted by Tatsu, who coughed loudly.

"How is that any different from what an owner does?." He said. "Moron."

"Well...." Now what he thought about it, Tatsu made a good point but he'll be damned if he ever admitted it so he played it off. "Eh you're really simple aren't you?" He said casually, as if the answer was so simple. " She gets to clean and....Stuff." He quickly added the stuff bit when he realized he couldn't think of another example. "Owners are in charge of cleaning after their belongings aren't they?"

Kai refocused on Adora though, unaware of the fact that he was both very likely to experience a great deal of pain in the near future and that he was being something of a jerk despite the fact he had chastised Tatsu about it just before.

"Now shut up melonhead, you're ruining the romantic mood between me and the future Misses Winter." He honestly seemed surprise at that last bit. "Oh that sounds good huh, Adora Winter, so what about it?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2012)

*TFAJ*

Sendo’s attention was on Blitz, who did momentarily look at him only to have his attention diverted to a female who he damn near proposed to on the spot. Sendo kept his gaze on the flashy man, his thoughts became a little conflicted now. Here was a Marine, a person part of a group that had stolen his life away from him – but this man had his life stolen from him too. 

It was true, he had no love for pirates as they were equally as part of the problem but nor did he have any love for the marines. He hated the latter more because o theor position; they were going under the guise of being good, when they were destroying as many lives as the pirates were. He had no idea of this next mission but he decided to assume that these people were good until their actions spoke otherwise. Still his gut, which had always done him right was telling him that Blitz was perhaps beyond help. Still it wouldn’t stop him from trying. Perhaps his interest in this new lady would go some way in soothing his soul. Perhaps not.

He looked at the red haired lady who had piercing eyes and a somewhat defensive stance. “Uh…Sendo Kagawa…” he was never any good with talking to women, “I..uh…yeah, I’m new here too. Just today in fact.” 

He felt foolish. She looked like she was in her teens, he was 30. Why was he getting all nervous around her? His eyes met hers only briefly and he felt uncomfortable, turning his attention to Shin.

“Believe me Shin, don’t wait. Every moment you do is another moment that you aren’t experiencing happiness. Life is too short and too full of bad times to not grab what happiness you can.” Sendo smiled and gazed off to sea. “My wife and child were kidnapped by pirates. Right now I’m living for when I can see them again.”

He deliberately omitted the part about the Marines being involved. He was fully aware that whilst Shin and the rest seemed friendly, they would turn on anyone who wasn’t part of their group. He had to stay on the ship by any mean necessary.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 17, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Mark Markson - Mark vs Luke pt. 1*
> 
> The smell of gunpowder and blood made Mark's stomach turn on itself, but his
> attention was not on his wound, as it lodged itself into the collarbone where there is only a thin layer of skin, no larger veins or nerves. His every living fibre was now focused solely on finding and taking out his attacker.
> ...



*Mark Markson - Mark vs Luke pt. 2*

Being a simple man could post a curtain disadvantage against tacticians, as they would easily understand the most obvious sulutions. But his previous tactic showed that he at least had the capability for more complicated tactics. So when Mark ran straight out towards him, he was not ready, making Mark able to close the distance before he could aim a gun at him.

Mark kicked the gun away before Luke could do much, and also landing a straight punch to Luke's shoulder. Luke slid backwards, grasping his shoulder and gritting his teeth. In a flash, he took out his knife and lashed towards Mark, making him jump back. His own gun was in his hand, but the speed of the attack was too fast, making him unable to get a clear shot. The skirmish seem to become Mark's win as he managed to get enough space between him and Luke to get a shot.

But after the first shot, that only graced Luke's forearm, the owl-gun-thingie started peppering him from above.

"Damn, not again.." Mark cursed, jumping behind a turned table. "How can I  solve this?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2012)

*TFAJ

The Forse Horsemen of Justice​*
Shin eyed the spectacle of Don Juan Blitz and his courting of the new arrival, was that how one was to pick up a chick? As the kids called, he wasn't sure of it, he had heard the term on Marine Base D10 but things went differently on Nihon so he rather out of his element. 

_Oh Oda, what if she thought I was....Making a pass at her before, when I commented on the tattoos. I know that I was hoping to experiment a little now that I had a chance to spread my wings, to date little and whatnot seeing as Sakura pretty much gave me the green light to do so but I'm not ready yet. This is way too sudden. _

Shin started panicking, with such a strict upbringing and his parents pushing for this arranged marriage since before he even discovered that girls didn't actually have cooties and those few chances he had to sneak around with other girls behind his parents back didn't exactly prepare him how to woo a lady.

The suave way Sendo introduced himself though caught Shin's attention, he felt a little more relaxed that even a man of wisdom, a married one to boot, seemed a bit flustered. It was probably just that there were so few women while all these guys here were stuck on this ship. After a deep breath, he felt his nerves settling down.


?Believe me Shin, don?t wait. Every moment you do is another moment that you aren?t experiencing happiness. Life is too short and too full of bad times to not grab what happiness you can.? Sendo smiled and gazed off to sea. ?My wife and child were kidnapped by pirates. Right now I?m living for when I can see them again.?

Shin had been about to say that he didn't really have that much say in the matter of when he was getting married but the reveal that came after that shocked him and far more serious matters were on his mind.

"I'm sorry fo...To hear that." He started out saying sorry for your loss, as was his initial reaction but he caught himself. "I can't imagine what suffering that may have been, I apologize for being disrespectful." Here his strict and courteous upbringing showed. He truly felt at fault for coming across as uncaring about his significant other by putting the matter of marriage off, while Sendo had lost that of his own.

"If there ever is way for me to assist you in finding justice, I will lend you my strength."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2012)

*Task Force Absolute Justice*
_Kaya_​
Kaya introduced herself, and and none of the three men did much to appeal themselves to her.

"Yagami Shin, also new." The first one said, peering at her face. Kaya stood her ground, but couldn't resist and involuntary flinch back. She was almost used to it by now, but still uncomfortable with the way people treated her tattoos as oddities - on her home island they were facts of life, like eye color, or a particularly uninteresting.  birthmark.

"Shield? Street?" He asked. Something was off about his accent, but Kaya couldn't really put her finger on it. Then she noticed the wooden katana, and her mind clicked together. 

_Nihonese,_ she thought to herself. Another island with a class system - though not as pervasive as the one on her home island. 

"Did I get that right?"

"Almost," she said, donning a mocking smile. "This one is 'none of'," she said, pointing to the one on her right cheek, "and the other one is 'your buisness'."

The second guy however, was even worse, charging past Shin and leaning in _really, really_ close.

She took a step back. 

"If I must say, you're one of the most beautiful women I've ever lay my eyes on..." He muttered softly, just loud enough so that she could hear him. "As the most beautiful people on this ship, I propose that we start a friendship immediately."

Kaya took a sip of whiskey and waited for the guy to give her some sign that he wasn't serious. 

No such sign came.

"Yeah...uh...I'll get right on that?" Kaya responded hesitantly. She shot a questioning glance at the other two, but they just shrugged. 

?Uh?Sendo Kagawa?I..uh?yeah, I?m new here too. Just today in fact,? the last one said. Kaya barely responded to that, just shrugged and turned out to face the ocean. However, what he said net caught her attention - his reply to Shin's mention of a fiancee.

?Believe me Shin, don?t wait. Every moment you do is another moment that you aren?t experiencing happiness. Life is too short and too full of bad times to not grab what happiness you can. My wife and child were kidnapped by pirates. Right now I?m living for when I can see them again.?

Kaya snorted. "Happiness? Not likely. He's Nihonese, can't you tell? They have arranged marriages over there. Helps keep the class system intact." She chuckled again. "He's probably barely met her, much less gotten the chance to love her."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2012)

_*Four years ago

North Blue, aboard The Maxima

Kaiser D. Winter*​_
Those familiar with the region, the seas to the East of the Orange Grove Archipelago, wouldn't be surprised by the fact that it was cold and raining like it did almost year round. Except in the summer periods, when it usually just rained. It did seem to do wonders for the grass though, the best football pitch in North Blue was found here right aboard The Maxima, the flagship of the Lions of Orange Alliance, was of such a massive size that it had an actual football pitch on the deck.

Currently the field wasn't used for that sport though, instead a small group of groaning kids were littered around the grass field with the shortest kid of the bunch sitting on top of the biggest, who actually was the youngest but the eight months younger girl Frankie (Short for Francesca) had a case of Giantism that not only made her huge but gave her the appearance of a beach ball with basketball on it for an head. 

"I can't hear you!" The little brat taunted, keeping up his torture. Only after the forth time he heard 'Uncle' did he relent his noogie assault of the girl. "Heh, this is way too easy guys." In this six way wrestling battling royale, Kai had emerged victorious like always. He may be the biggest pain of the kids aboard, but this Cabin Boy was also by far the most talented.

*"That's enough Kai."* A voice spoke up, they all recognized him but like always none of them even noticed his arrival. *"Get off the nice little boy, and help him up."* Commander William The Orange said, on his shoulder was his everpresent parrot confident. "It's actually a girl sir." The parrot whispered, Kai always thought it was weird the parrot could have actual conversations and have a weird posh sounding accent.

*"Uh." *Bill sweatdropped, believing that he made the error despite the fact his eyes told him different, the trust in Knicks the Parrot was that great. *"Wow look at the time." *He looked at an imaginary watch and then bolted, signaling Kai to follow him."

*"Getting big huh kid?"* Over the years Kai had become something of a son to the man, he had many kids under his wing but Kai was the only one that joined up as a Cabin Boy at such an early age. The boy was a troubling student, but there was never a dull moment when you were around him.
*"Eh...."*He looked down to the boy, and noticed that big might've been the wrong way of describing it.* "Let me rephrase.....Growing up huh kid?"* The parrot sighed, while Bill was unaware of the insult he just delivered to his cabin boy. The two seemed to share an uncanny talent for remaining oblivious to the fact they pissed people off.

Kai didn't seem to notice the insult either though. "Yes, sir." He exclaimed with an air of pride. "Soon you and your beer belly can retire and let me handle everything."

*"We'll see, we'll see."* Bill chuckled. *"Alright, since it's soon going to be time to have......Certain talks with you, I'm gonna start preparing you for adulthood with my patented William's guide to conquering the hearts of the fairer se............Fairer.....Uh.....Well never mind, I'll work on the name later." *He felt uncomfortable even saying the word sex in front of Kai.
*"Alright, listen up and remember these rules of stealing a woman's heart."*

Kai actually pulled out a notebook and pencil, anyone with half a brain and or any life experience would know better than to take Bill's advice but Kai sadley had neither. 

*"Rule number 1!" *He pronounced with drama, Knicks started drumming.* "Women love romance, bombard them with loving words and gestures and they don't give a damn if you mean them as long as you can keep a straight face while delivering them.Just throw in a confession of love or a marriage proposal whenever you feel like it"*

"So in short, Lie your ass of and you're good?" Kai asked with interest as he scribbled furiously on his paper.

*"No, no we'll get to the rules regarding lying much later....Try to keep up sonnie*."

"Sorry, sir." He briefly stopped writing. "Wait.......Aren't you like 80 and still single?" Something seemed off here, but he couldn't quite figure out what.

*".........." *Bill was sweatdropping, Knicks was chuckling his feathered butt off though. *"Yeah but look at all the hot chicks I have on board."* Nice save of the Privateer, Kai couldn't disagree about that.

*"Yeah, I may not be married but I've got concubines up to the ceiling in this bitc.....Ship."*

"How do you spell that?" 

Bill had gotten to C-U-B when he realized the potential for danger a word like that had, Kai was a troublemaker and if one of his female subordinates would ask him where he head learnqa that word Bill could be in for a world of hurt.

*"Uh, nevermind and make sure you never to reveal these secrets you learn here." *Bill quickly said. *"Alright, end of lesson, you can go play around some more before dinner but remember."* He mimicked locking up his mouth and throwing away the key. 
*"No talking about what's goes on here......Where the hell did he take off to?"* Knicks pointed to the kitchens.

He sighed and started walking away, shouts caught his attention though.

"Ah!!!!" He heard. "My fucking finger!" Another yelp of pain followed this. "AHHHH!!!!" Was followed by. "My freaking fingers!" 

That made sense, the suspect he had mind was rather explosive and didn't tolerate the kids swearing. 

"Commander, maybe you sho...." Knicks was interrupted by the frantic head shaking of Bill. "*Hell no, I've just been able to cut my own meat again, I'm not risking my fingers."* Bill made himself scarce. "*Oda look after the young'un."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 17, 2012)

*[The Time of Our Lives]​*​
[Doc Whiskey, Ambrosia Island]​
_ ?Yes my goddess; I?ll be yours forever and ever!!?  Doc Exclaims, running forward with arms thrown wide and tears streaming from his face. The woman before him was none other than a highly idealized Bridget, her white shirt had long flowing lacy sleeves, was better form fitting and just hugged her slightly modified cleavage. The glasses she wore was now tucked safely between them as she too ran toward him. ?My goddess of navigation! I would sail the worlds with you! All you need to do is ask, and I?ll be there!? he exclaims as a deep red bar formed just under his eyes._



			
				Vergil said:
			
		

> "Haa Harr Me mateys! I be back again! Prepare to return fire!" Jack pulled out his machine gun leg and indiscriminately fired at the door.
> 
> *BUDDA BUDDA BUDDA!*
> 
> ...



_A distinctly male voice seemed to call as the young man leaps into the air toward the navigator of his dream, catching her about the bosom he lands on his feet. Dirt grinds and ground churns as they spin in place. A large grin adorns his face as his eyes are clenched shut, ?You my goddess, I will adore and lavish with fancy cheeses and mustards for as long as I shall live!? the man shouts with a grin. Opening his eyes he freezes with horror; the paradise island they were on shatters into a void of chaos and swirling darkness, before him in his embrace was a snaggled tooth pirate with a lazy eye and rotten disposition. A glint of silver is seen as he pulled a cutlass from his belt with an ?arrrr?. Doc?s eyes bug knocking his own small framed glasses from his face as he leaps back his tongue stuck out in a jagged bolt of lightning, ?You?re not my navigational goddess!!? he shouts red in the face._

Sharp yellow eyes snap and strain open beneath a pair of small round glasses. The commotion going on around Doc didn?t even faze him he had slept through most of the commotion only being pulled from the thralls of deep sleep by the automatic gunfire of one Diamond Dallas. A distinct taste of cotton hung in Doc?s mouth as he tried in vain to pull some taste back by sucking his throat.  ?Oi, that will be the last time I allow some blonde headed Pirate Captain talk me into drinking Nectar.? he mumbled as he pulled a hand down his face so that he may tug on his long braided beard. Yawning again he starts to pull himself to his feet amidst the rubble of the room. With a bit of a comical stumble he on some strange instinct stumbles through the hail of gunfire, still not paying any attention to the situation as it worsened.

 ?Damn Nectar, this pounding headache just won?t go away.? He mumbles as he makes his way to the opened door pulling his ornate pipe from a bag on his hip.  ?I sticking with whiskey from now on.? he adds as he walked up to the Marine Lt. After stuffing some ?herbs? into the pipe he shoves it in his mouth and takes hold of the door.  ?Stinking room service, they should really learn to close the door after they leave.? he states as he fumbled for a match. With a 

*~BOOOM!~*

Doc slams the door in Lt. Aerlus and his men?s faces.  ?It?s too early to be this responsible.? he complains while striking the match. Bullets fly through the door as he holds the lit flame over the mouth of the pipe. Turning on his heels it finally starts to dawn on Doc that something wasn't quite right. The slits, which he usually holds as his eyes, open to reveal the sharp yellow orbs beneath them as he finishes his turn. The bright orange flame sucks toward the bowels of the pipes bowl as Doc sucks wind. The old man pauses as the strange smell of raspberry fills the room. Breathing in deeply he allows a long red tented stream of smoke pour out of his mouth before pulling the pipe free of his clenched teeth.  ?Who are yo??? Doc attempts to ask both Kent and Ral, but he was rudely cut off as the door directly behind him burst open with a sharp kick. The knob catches Doc in the small of the back and shoves him hard and around. 

The pipe that was once gripped firmly in his right hand free spins in the air as Doc himself is tosses head first into the bathroom. His sun cap flips high into the air as Doc lands face first in a tub half filled with water. In the adjoining room the pipe hits the ground as Lt. Aerlus storms into the room.  ?I command you to yield in the name of the World Government!? he shouts loudly as a thick black smoke starts to fill the room. Soon the harsh crackling of fire can be heard as the red hot ashes from the pipe starts a fire.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 17, 2012)

*Sendo -TFAJ*

"How can someone marry someone else that they don't love? Isn't that the point of getting married? A confirmation of a bond that is shared between two people and the upmost display of love?" Sendo asked, utterly confused by the concept of it all, "uh...sorry. I guess I don't understand your culture too much but I suppose happiness comes in different forms huh? Pleasing your parents or your friends or society and such can give a sense that you are doing the right thing. I hope though that you are doing the right thing by yourself, because when everyone is dead and buried and your friends and society are no longer able to cast their eye on you, then all you are left with, is the decisions you made and the life you have."

"Shit, that was a rant. Sorry. I must've come across as really uh...lecturey when I don't know anything about you. I'll be quiet now." Sendo said looking down at his feet and watching his toes wiggle. He was too used to being a father that all that came out. These were just kids on a boat. They were no doubt talented and probably a whole lot better in the field than he was, but they were just kids, even Blitz who looked older but was completely....childish. Sendo couldn't help but try and steer them to his own view of life - though he realised just how self righteous a thought that was.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 17, 2012)

*TFAJ​*
Kaya had seemed at unease at his 'inspection' of her features, but Shin didn't quite pick up on it. 


"Almost," she had replied, donning a kind of smile he could not quite identify. "This one is 'none of'," she said, pointing to the one on her right cheek, "and the other one is 'your buisness'."

"Did I offend you?" He got the impression he intruded, perhaps the tattoos were of a personal nature, as far as he knew those back in Nihon often told lifestories of the common people, seeing as nobles did not partake in the practice. Soldiers and guards tended to display them, proudly showing ancestors and notable enemies bested in combat usually on their arms in sleeve like tattoo or on the chest. "My apologies, if that was the case." He backed off, allowing Blitz to further sexually harass her.

Kaya snorted. "Happiness? Not likely. He's Nihonese, can't you tell? They have arranged marriages over there. Helps keep the class system intact." She chuckled again. "He's probably barely met her, much less gotten the chance to love her."

"How can someone marry someone else that they don't love? Isn't that the point of getting married? A confirmation of a bond that is shared between two people and the upmost display of love?" Sendo asked, utterly confused by the concept of it all, "uh...sorry. I guess I don't understand your culture too much but I suppose happiness comes in different forms huh? Pleasing your parents or your friends or society and such can give a sense that you are doing the right thing. I hope though that you are doing the right thing by yourself, because when everyone is dead and buried and your friends and society are no longer able to cast their eye on you, then all you are left with, is the decisions you made and the life you have."

"Shit, that was a rant. Sorry. I must've come across as really uh...lecturey when I don't know anything about you. I'll be quiet now." Sendo said looking down at his feet and watching his toes wiggle.

Shin didn't mind, for him it was never really something he to even think of not doing. It was how things went in Nihon, and so it would go in his case as well.

"It's difficult to explain, from my understanding it's more like how it is for the lower common classes in Nihon for outsiders like you." He had some trouble deciding on a term for them. he eventually settled on outsiders, it was today's PC term for Non-Native people in Nihon, it still sounded a bit hostile but at least it was an improvement from the past Gaijin and other choice words. 

"I don't know any better, but I'll try to explain it from my standpoint to someone who is unfamiliar with the concept or doesn't see how it could work." He saw that Sendo couldn't wrap his mind around it. "Nihon is changing in many ways these last years, modernizing and becoming more like the outside world in some ways but sticking to the ways of our ancestors in other ways.... I do not know who chooses what changes and what not, but it's not my place do to so or to question it either."

"Uh...." Well words were coming out of his mouth, he just doubted he was really explaining anything. "Uh...Where was I again?" He also seemed to be even be capable of getting himself lost while explaining something. "Uh, in short the marriages are not just for the man and woman, the history of the clans, the ancestors, parents and finally futures of those are all also affected by a marriage between two nobles." He hoped he hadn't lost them as well by now. "It seems logical that our elders are better capable of deciding the best interests of the parties involved, for that reason I believe the marriages are arranged as they are." He let out a deep breath that he didn't even know he was holding.

"I don't know about love though, I do care for her though, when it comes to that we've been very lucky." He decided to just let the whole history lesson drop, he didn't really know enough about it as things like that weren't to be questioned back at home. "I've heard of cases where it was like Kaya said, with the two never or barely having met each other but with our special circumstances I've spent at least a little time with her almost every day." 

He felt a little embarrassed to admit this last bit though. "It may not be love yet, but she's certainly my best friend." Looking at it objectively, this was hardly surprising. The pressure on the noble children was so intense playing around with friends, or making friends at one of the prestigious academias was rare if not non-existent.

"Pfew."He felt rather nervous again, trying to settle his nerves he pointed out Sendo. "That was rather grim though, that bit about dead and buried........" He said, referring to Sendo's self described rant. "Remind me not to let you toast at my wedding." Shin chuckled.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

Adora was afraid that in the space of one day she was going to develop a permanent tick in her right eye.  She woken up that day thinking this was the day she was going to be able to change the course of her life.  The competition with the chef seemed to confirm this fact.  Or so she thought.

Now, she was wondering if this ship was not a good thing but a curse.  If Adora had been a flake, na?ve, or just simple minded she might have thought what a wonderful thing!  I got a ship and now I'm being proposed to!  Fortunately, Adora wasn't a flake, na?ve, or stupid.  What she was was angry.

?Oh...I can't believe it!?  She said with a grin though the words were dripping with sarcasm.  Not only had he insulted her ship, though she admits at the moment it wasn't anything to be proud of but it was her's.  He just explained that he would control what went on while aboard and she could cook and clean.  Adora's eye twitched again.

?I am so stunned, so excited that you would feel like blessing me with the option of becoming your first wife!?  Adora's voice rose to a higher pitch and she tossed her long strands of hair over her shoulder.  ?When should we do it?  Oh!  Think of the babies we would have!  So many kids running around the ship!  All we need is a captain to marry us!?  

The woman's mind went back to her real mother, walking through the room and having the exact thing happen to her, of course she was much nicer about things since she would get paid to pretend.  Adora wasn't in the same boat, sorta speak, that her mother was.  Trying to hide the anger wasn't an option anymore.  

Adora looked down at the hand holding hers and her fingers began to tighten.  A tremble began in her arm as she continued to tighten her grip.  ?The only problem we have with this situation is there is no captain on this ship!?  Her jaw began to twitch.  ?Nor will there ever be at this rate!  And, especially not you!?  her knuckles were turning white as the grip tightened more.  

Lifting her foot she placed the shapely boot in the center of his chest and shoved as she let go of his hand.  ?I will not be your first wife, second wife, or your third!  I even have serious doubt you will be able to survive to have an actual girlfriend!?  Adora stepped forward looking over the now sprawled man.  ?I don't know who you people think you are but I can tell you right now that if you don't like my ship you can either help me fix it or get off of it.  Right now.  In the middle of the damn blue.?

?I am not an angry person...?  Adora mumbled as she walked away rubbing her forehead.  ?Deal with yourselves.  I'm going to see if this floating deathtrap has provisions and check out the captain's cabin which is mine from this point on!?


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

Commotion rained down around Bridget as she scrambled across the room.  Gunfire was everywhere, the noise causing Bridget's ears to ring and the acrid stench burned her throat.  She looked for somewhere to hide, sure that the others wouldn't leave without her.  What she didn't expect was such a quick rescue.

“STOP!”  Bridget yelled in panic as the pirate grasped her, his hands groping her chest as they flew out the window.  She fought against him at first then clung as she realized they were several stories above the ground.  “OW!”  She howled as the branches scraped her skin.  “Wh-what kind of t-tree is this?”  She wrinkled her nose then realized she was still clinging to the pirate and it wasn't the tree giving off the stench.

“G-get away!”  Bridget pushed away from him trying to put as much distance between them as she could.  “D-don't-” Then a scream erupted for her and she clung to his arm just as she was about to drop through the branches.  “J-just wait...”  She scrambled away, clutching the branches, forgetting she had a fear of heights as she moved away from the pirate.

“Wh-where are the others?”  Bridget asks looking toward the room they had just left.  The cheap curtains fluttered out of the now glassless hole.  Then the first wisps of dark smoke followed the cloth.  “S-smoke?”  She looked confused as the meaning hit her.  “W-we have t-to save them!  Th-there is a f-fire!”  She pleaded with the disgusting man trying to pry is grappling hook out of the tree.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2012)

*Firecrackers!*

Jack looked to the smoke filled window and heard the gunfore, shouting and what sounded like a monkey being molested (he wasn't sure what the hell that was)

"Arr! They'll be ok me beaut! We got our own problems to worry about!" There were three very angry dogs in marine uniform barking at the tree, looking to tear the pair a new set of holes they didn't need.

"Right! I'll take care o them!" Jack took out his pistol and aimed, when Bridget smacked his hand "Oi! What you think yer doin lassie!? That be Mutiny!!"

"Don't shoot the dogs!" Bridget said without a stammer and looked directly in the eye of Jack who glared back.

"Hahaha! That's what I like to see!" he said and slapped her on the back. "Well I guess I owe you for coppin a feel of you, so I'll let you deal with them sweetheart!" With that Jack sat on the tree branch and put his arms behind his head and put his pirate hat down. 

"Oh and just so you know I wasn't gonna shoot the dogs, what kind of a monster do you think I am!" which Jack followed with a hearty laugh and slapped her on the back again.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 18, 2012)

*TFAJ*

Sendo looked at Shin and tried to take in everything he had said.

“Seems complicated. Well I guess it’s good that you care enough for your family to go through with it, and if she’s your best friend then that’s all you need. My wife is my best friend too, you know just with uh…added …uh benefits…ahem.” Sendo said, his eyes straying away from the gaze of Shin's as he thought of other things.

“Yeah I tend to get a bit dramatic when I get heated up.” Sendo laughed referring to his ‘dead and buried’ comment. “I’m terrible at public addresses so I think it’d be best to not have me anywhere near your wedding. I’d probably get your name wrong and imply that you were having a threesome, or something.” He laughed awkwardly and then scratched his head.

“Also thanks for the offer to help find my family. I…need all the help I can get. Likewise if I can help you with any…um…I dunno, marriage advice? Yeah I guess you can talk to me about it. I’d be happy to help, if I could. Not that I'm an expert or anything.” Sendo smiled and extended his hand again for a handshake and the corrected himself…”I’ll take a shower first” he said looking at it. 

Shin seemed ok, but he wondered when the crunch time came where his loyalties would lie. He didn’t know as he was a tricky person to read. On one hand he seemed like a very polite and genuine person, but on the other he seemed like he had a past that would interfere in any good that he tried to do.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 18, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

“I am so stunned, so excited that you would feel like blessing me with the option of becoming your first wife!” Adora's voice rose to a higher pitch and she tossed her long strands of hair over her shoulder. “When should we do it? Oh! Think of the babies we would have! So many kids running around the ship! All we need is a captain to marry us!” 

"Babies?" Well, that romantic mood that seemed to be present for him disappeared right around the mention of babies, what was it with women and them all being baby crazy. Did he bring that out of them, damn him and his perfect genes. "Wow there, how about we slow down a bit and save the babies for later.....We could you know.....Practice, in the meantime." Kai was oblivious to the fact she was being sarcastic, if that much wasn't clear already. Kai only noticed something was off when her grip intensified.

“The only problem we have with this situation is there is no captain on this ship!” Her jaw began to twitch. “Nor will there ever be at this rate! And, especially not you!” her knuckles were turning white as the grip tightened more.

Lifting her foot she placed the shapely boot in the center of his chest and shoved as she let go of his hand. “I will not be your first wife, second wife, or your third! I even have serious doubt you will be able to survive to have an actual girlfriend!” Adora stepped forward looking over the now sprawled man. “I don't know who you people think you are but I can tell you right now that if you don't like my ship you can either help me fix it or get off of it. Right now. In the middle of the damn blue.”

"I can't swim......I guess that means I'm helping you fix it up." A rather shocked and confused Kai replied, he had expected her to have fallen head over heels for him by now yet she seemed to act like she was pissed at him. Playing hard to get maybe? He couldn't think anything else that made sense.

“I am not an angry person...” Adora mumbled as she walked away rubbing her forehead. “Deal with yourselves. I'm going to see if this floating deathtrap has provisions and check out the captain's cabin which is mine from this point on!”

"Was that a no?"He asked mostly to himself as he dusted himself off. He initially wanted to go after her, but figured he'd figure he'd leave her alone for a bit. She was probably just emotional, he heard women got like that after being proposed to. He'd talk to her later, he still had to move his bag to the captain's cabin so if they were shacking up together they'd get ample opportunity to talk later.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 18, 2012)

Cooli said:


> By the time Sarasa had caught up to Mari, Mari seemed to be acting strange, but Sarasa didn't think anything of it. That is, until she got closer and Mari collapsed on the ground Ma... immediately she knew something was wrong. As Sarasa tried to call out Mari's name, her throat locked up on her, but it wasn't just Mari's name, Sarasa wasn't even able to utter out a single word now. Then a sudden intense rush came over her, causing her to drop to the ground, holding her head in pain. As she started to blackout, Mari noticed the presence of someone close by. She turned her head trying to find the person, but when she finally located him, she was only able to see his outline in the darkness before falling to the ground unconscious as well.
> 
> When she finally came too, she was completely surrounded in a thick, white fog. As she stood, she could feel something was off about her surroundings, but she couldn't put her finger on it. She looked around, but what she saw didn't change. The thick fog blocked all visibility Let's see, the last thing I remember was . . . she had a little trouble collecting her thoughts. There was a scream, and Mari ran off . . . what else? she folded her arms as she tried to remember the rest Mari collapsed, and then something . . . caused me to go unconscious as well. then a sudden image of a shadowy figure flashed through her mind. I see. So someone really was attacking the village. she stretched a bit before placing her arms back the their previously folded position. Well, there's no point in waiting around she said as she began to traverse through the fog. As time passed, the feeling she had about this place grew, as no matter how far she walked, she could not escape the the fog. She didn't even bump into, let alone see, any other object. This fog . . . or this place must not be natural. I should have encountered something by now though she didn't let this discourage her, as she continued on. As more time passed, she eventually decided to sit and rest. By now, she had deduced that the fog was endless, and that there was no escaping from. So, with nothing better to do, she decided to take a nap. A few moments passed and she was awoken from her slumber by the sound of a noise. It sounded like a voice, but it was muffled by the distance Who's there? she called out, but there was no reply. She looked around a bit before taking a seat, but as she motioned towards the ground the noise returned, but it was louder than before. Where are you!? Show yourself! she yelled, but she still could not see a thing. The voice grew louder, and as it did, it reverberated from every direction. From what she could tell, the voice was continually repeating the same word or phrase. However, the voice was extremely muffled amongst the fog, which made it difficult for Sarasa to understand what was being said. She tried to focus and make out what the word being said was Concentrate. With each repetition, the voice was becoming clearer and clearer. When the voice repeated for the last time, what was said came out as clear as day.
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Anger vs. Family]​
Her head was still cloudy when she noticed a blurry shadow in the corner of her eyes. Something was walking towards what she now noticed was a huge open grassy area with her entire crew tied in a similar manner to herself. Glancing around, she got a feeling of sinking despair. Her eyes, thought moving slowly, tried franticly to find Sarasa. Every face she looked upon left a mixture of feelings deep inside her. She had to protect them, she had to help, she had to!

Her eyes where brimming with tears when she slowly turned to look at the person who had been walking towards one of her crew members. The black sash wrapped tightly around a bluish kimono-like robe. It was Sarasa.

Mari watched helplessly as she lifted her katana out of it's ruby red sheath. Mari slowly whispered, all the while struggling against her invisible restraints, as well as the ones she could feel around her hands and feet, but none seem to budge. Her whisper was weak, barely audiable. Her tears falling to the ground steadily. "No.." 

Every inch of her being seem to fall into a black abyss. It was as if the events happening right in front of her was a distant dream. She could feel a voice driving her down. Her soul went numb, and then the sword slized through skin, flesh and bone. Once, twice, three times. 

_No..._

A fresh flow of salty tears flowed down her cheeks. The abyss started to vibrate, her fear and anger felt stronger. More real.

_No..._

Massive chills ran down her spine. The abyss trembles intensified, and so did her her feelings. Her fear became disgust and her anger became rage. 

_No!_

Sarasa's sword swung one last time.

*"NOOOO!"* All ties where gone, and a gruesome howl reverberated through the air, like bells of death knocking into each other, shattering and falling onto a marble floor. 












Through her rage, Mari started to transform, but instead of the usual smooth white coat of fur, a bloody red color emerged. Her fangs, grew larger, her slitt pupils red with rage. Another painful howl escaped her now transforming muzzle. 

"My children!" she shrieked, digging her fully transformed form into the ground before lunging with bone-breaking speed in the direction of Sarasa. The fur below her eyes matted from tears.

Her clawed paw hammered itself into the side of Sarasa's face, sending her tumbling many feet. When she stood, five deep wounds across her face was now bleeding profusely. Her katana remained by Mari. "How could you! What kind of monster would do something like this! HOW DARE YOU!" she was frantic, drops of tears falling from her face. She was crying so much that her fur couldn't even stop the tears. "They where your family!"

Falling to her knees, Mari howled yet again, filling the air with a melody of anguish and loss. Nothing was left. Nothing but Sarasa. She lifted her gaze, staring towards Sarasa. "Why?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2012)

*The Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
The marines opened fire, and the world chose that moment to spontaneously explode with insanity.

Ral was throwing punches, fire, and furniture with equal impunity. Bridget was spazzing out, the cool Jack was back and had decided to open fire with a machine gun hidden in his wooden leg. And when that jammed, he decided to grab Bridget by the breast with a grappling hook (also concealed in his wooden leg) and throw both of them out the window.

"What the hell..."

Then the old guy woke up, blathering on about something or other, and slammed the door in the marines' faces. Kent had to admit that that was pretty ballsy, and the pimp pipe wasn't hurting the old guy either.

Of course, then the marines knocked down the door, throwing the old guy through the air and into the bathroom. The pipe fell to the ground, setting _something_ on fire and clogging the apartment with black smoke.

“I command you to yield in the name of the World Government!” Arelus shouted, his sword held high. Kent rubbed his face with his hands, took a deep breath, and opened his mouth.

"GET! THE *HELL!* OUT OF HERE!"

The marines opened fire but Kent ducked under them, catching them across the chins with a sweeping roundhouse. Another group of marines turned on him, but Kent just held out both palms. "Hanabi Hanabi no double cannonball!" Two firecrackers shot from his hands, exploding in a shower of blue and red sparks, which of course only added to the blaze.

Arelus charged in, his sword held high, but Kent batted aside the first blow, and then the second, and then a third, and responded with his own punch to the chest. Arelus flew back, hitting the wall with a thud and falling unconscious. 

"All right!" Kent shouted, clapping his hands and coughing from the smoke. "You! What the hell is going on?" He asked, picking up a still conscious marine by the throat and slamming him into a wall. "Why are we being attacked?"

"Oda preserve me!" The marine shouted, "I'll tell you! Just please don't hurt me!"

"Yeah yeah, sure. Tell me."

"I was asleep last night," the marine said, his entire body shaking with fear, "but me and my wife, we both heard the commotion. Then the LT bursts in, tells me there are some felons on the loose calling themselves the Firecrackers and tearing the Isles a new asshole."

"But I don't _remember_ any of that," Kent insisted. "That sounds awesome, and I remember awesome things."

"You were drunk off Nectar! Stuff puts you out like a light, drink too much and it completely wipes the experience from your mind!

Kent shot a glance at Ral, who shrugged. "Ok, fine. Sounds reasonable. Now what are we wanted for?"

"Uh...hold on, lemme think odaodaodaoda...uh, brawling,"

"Me," Kent said with a large smile.

"Arson,"

"Ral."

"Thievery,"

"Cool Jack?" Kent asked. "I could see that."

"Evasion of debt,"

"Must be the old guy," Kent said with a shrug. "None of us have debts here."

"And uh, public indecency."

"Wow. Really? Who was that?"

"Uh, the girl I think."

Kent laughed. "Great. Thanks for all that," he said, chucking the marine out the window. "Ral! Old guy! We gotta get out of here before the whole place burns down!" He leapt out the window, landing on a tree branch next to Diamond Dallas Jack and Bridget. "So...how're you guys?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2012)

*Firecracker pirates*

Ral nodded when Bridget and Jack jumped off from the window, actually the funny pirate looked kind of cool doing it. Later he just started to punch, kick and burn fodder after fodder with boredom clearly overflowing from him while Kent was beating that Lt. whatever-his-name-was guy, those guys weren?t even a match for any of them. The red-haired guy nodded at Kent?s statement about remembering about something as awesome as what that marine was telling they did although it was true he doesn?t remember even a second of what happened the last day after they started to drink.

" Great, now I?m a pyromaniac. The dudes who give the nicknames in the bounty posters better don?t screw mine "Ral said to himself before hearing the crimes of the rest of the crew, Bridget doing something indecent in public? that was something he would have liked to remember, at least he would laugh his ass out of something.

Following the orders of the captain he went to take the old man out of the bathroom and jumped together with him, falling just next to Kent." So... why do i always end up with extra weight? "he said slightly annoyed, moving to much when it isn?t needed for a worthy fight wasn?t his style." Anyway...wassup with them? too much noise " he said and then pointed at the animals, blue fire came out from his hand towards the dogs scaring them away. Immediately he jumped off of teh tree alone.

Looking up at his comrades" Ooooi Mr. thief, Mrs. public indecency we need to get moving...same goes for ya captain " he said with a smirk in his face making fun of the other two who didn?t know yet what their crimes were.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 19, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Rockoshie Town*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Anger vs. Family]​
> Her head was still cloudy when she noticed a blurry shadow in the corner of her eyes. Something was walking towards what she now noticed was a huge open grassy area with her entire crew tied in a similar manner to herself. Glancing around, she got a feeling of sinking despair. Her eyes, thought moving slowly, tried franticly to find Sarasa. Every face she looked upon left a mixture of feelings deep inside her. She had to protect them, she had to help, she had to!
> ...



Sarasa remained quiet and stood still as Mari stared at her. Her face and expression were as blank and emotionless as a lifeless doll. Her eyes glazed over, as if there was nothing left insde. However, this silent treatment only infuriated Mari more DAMMIT! TELL ME WHY!

Why you ask? from the shadows of the trees, a figure walked up to Sarasa and placed a hand on her injured cheek, wiping away some of the blood Because I commanded her to . . . this came as a shock to Mari and caused her to question what exactly was going on. Was Sarasa working with this person or was there some other factor in play? It's a shame . . . after all the blood had been wiped away from Sarasa's cheek, the man simply rubbed over the wounds with his thumb I had taken a liking to her, and now you've ruined her the man spoke in an eerily calm tone. It was as if his actions and Mari's presence meant nothing. Now she's just like the rest . . . a worthless puppet


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

?Y-you made it!? The young woman was so relieved when the other two men in the crew landed in the tree with her and Captain Jack, though Ral was carrying the strange old man that been on her other side when she woke up, that she started to move so she could hug them.  That was before remembering she was clinging to the branches of a tree.  ?M-mrs. What??  Bridget looked extremely confused at what the fire-user had called her.  

The words that Ral had used caused Bridget to momentarily forget she was in the tree, yet again.  This time though there wasn't anytime to grab on and she fell to the ground.  Luckily for her she was above Ral and was going to land on him.  The man might be lazy, preferring to eat and sleep but at least his reflexes were quick, he caught her just before she landed.  ?S-sorry!?  She pushed away from and scrambled out of his arms blushing.

?Wh-what did you s-say??  She pushed up on her glasses before crossing her arms, then remembered the dogs.  Bridget looked around nervously.  ?Wh-what happened?  Wh-why did they att-ttack us??  She stammered out, still looking around.  ?W-we better g-get going...?  She didn't think those Marines and their dogs were going to be put off that easily.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 19, 2012)

*The Overkills...

Kiya...*

The day was beautiful with the sun shining down on the woman as she sat under the shade of a tree.  It had been too nice to stay indoors and so she had wandered out into the back areas of her parents farm.  In her hands was the newest book she had purchased.  The large tome was before her, yet to be opened as she sat letting the rays soak into her skin, her golden locks cascading down around her.

Kiya was completely oblivious to everything going on around her, her eyes were shut and she was daydreaming of the night sky.  Imagining what it would be like to be up amongst them, safe in a lover's arms.  A sigh escaped her before she wrinkled her nose, a strange stench coming to her.  Cracking one eye she looked around.

“Lucky we found that other ship, huh boss?”  A deep voice came from her right causing her to look in that direction.

“It was better than the first one!”  Another called this time from her left.  

“You did well gentlemen.”  this came from a man in front of her.  His voice was deeper than the others and scratchy with a softness laced with authority.  It was a voice that came into many a young woman's dreams.  The man it was attached to was rugged and handsome, the slight breeze ruffled his shoulder length ebony hair.  What was the most arresting thing about him was his eyes.  They were silver but showed no warmth, like two chips of ice they were as cold as those of a reptile, one that was stalking its prey.

Ruffians were all around her.  “This the one?”  one short but muscular man said, his right eye covered with a patch and he rubbed a hand over his bald head.

“I do believe she fits the description.”  He stepped before her, he was striking in his black pants and loose white shirt.  “Captain Brandon Beaumarchais.”  He gave her a flourished bow then straightened, he gave her what one could have considered a disarming smile, deep dimples showing at the grin, that was if warmth had entered his eyes.  “But, since we are going to be companions from now on out you can call me Brand.”  

Kiya quickly got to her feet, the book falling forgotten at her feet.  “I really don't think I should go with you.  You know the drill, don't talk to strangers.”  She gave a noise that was suppose to sound like a laugh but it fell far short.

Arching a well shaped dark eyebrow he moved closer.  “Well, since I introduced myself to you and we already know you are Kiya Asasume, we really aren't strangers are we?”  Again the same grin crossed his features as he moved ever closer.

At those words, Kiya darted away, moving as fast as she could, the men right behind her.


*Heather/Anya...*

“Oh come on!”  The little gnome paced at the front of the boat.  They had been waiting over a hour.  The cruise there was uneventful.  It was them trying to find a place to talk that was causing the issue.

“So much for the head start huh?”  Heather had to smirk.  She didn't want to be here in the first place but thanks to the other woman she needed to have the doctor fix her foot,  something he refused to do anymore to until he knew Kiya was safe.  “Still can't believe that little worm has such a backbone.”  She mumbled glaring at Shinpachi.

“Finally!”  Anya jumped up and down as a ship pulled away and the men on the dock waved them in.

Ten minutes later they were secured and started to disembark.  “You guys go ahead.  I will stay here and watch the ship.”  Heather said, a little to smugly.

“You know...”  Dante rubbed his chin and walked forward.  “I don't think that is a good idea!”  He grinned widely, grabbed Heather around the waist and tossed her over his shoulder.

“Put me down or I will change you right now!”

“Change me and I will dump you overboard.”  Dante laughed and walked down the gangplank.  “Naked.”  He added as an afterthought.

“Where do we go from here?”  Anya asked, ignoring Heather's scream of outrage.

“This way.”  Shinpachi pointed and began walking quickly towards his cousin's home.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 19, 2012)

*Archey Madma - Phoenix Pirates*

A strangely shaped blood-vessel protruded from Bellemy's beautiful neck. With a swift determined motion, he aimed his now armed crossbow towards Archey. 
The sight he saw infuriated him even more. Archey was now busy with the bolt protruding from his shoulder. He gritted his teeth as he pulled it out, blood splashing down on the ground. The poison seemed to be anti-blood-clotting as well as paralyzing.

"Fucking fuck." he said with a heavy snarl. "Shintai Shintai no Right Upper Body Strengthen!" he yelled. The tissue around the wound suddenly seemed to tense up, and after one last think squirt of blood, the wound stopped bleeding.

Just when he looked at Bellemy, a second bolt stood in the flesh of his thigh. This time, instead of not feeling anything, a strong radiation pain shot through him from the wound. "Bastard!" he said between his teeth, who was now pressing against each other to bear the pain. "Damn tranny, do you really think this is enough to slow me down? Hah! Shintai Shintai no Left Arm & Right Leg strengthen!"

With his left, healthy leg, he leapt half the distance in one jump, supporting himself slightly on his injured leg, which caused him much pain, before leaping the rest of the distance, all before Bellemy could reload. With his left, buffed arm, he punched towards Bellemy's face. With a look of panic and dispair, he used his crossbow to defelct the punch.

"Don't you _dare_ touch my face!" he shouted, taking out a bolt and holding in his hand, ready to lunge it at him the moment he got near. A mischievous grin appeared on Archey's features. "Why the heck not, anything I would do tou your face would be an improvement!" he said, spitting on the ground. His healthy foot was in front of him so he could make a quick escape if Bellemy decided to attack him. But this meant he had to lean his entire weight on his injured leg. The poison in his leg was apparently something that intensified any touch a thousandfold. Standing on it would be painful in itself, but the fact that there was a wound, made it almost unbearable. "Now then, tell me, why the fuck did you nitwits wake me up from my sleep? I get groggy and impatient when I am woken up without having slept off all the booze." 

Bellemy was annoyed and wanted to kill this filty, ugly, no-good _dog_. But he knew that even the slightest gap in his defences, Archey would lunge at him with an intent to kill.

"We came here to take everything of value from this place, and kill everybody in it. As long as this odaforsaken place is rid of all these insects," he was reffering to the people in town, "I am more then happy." he said, in a superior tone that would edge prompt a monk to give him a snarl and a curse. But Archey meerly shrugged it off, as if the lives of the people of the town was nothing more then childish dolls he just outgrew. "Like I care what happens the people here. I mean, it would be a shame, considering how nice they where, but the only reason I don't simply walk away, is that you rude, inconsiderate ass-holes decided that the best time to attack was in the middle of my nap. And that is unforgivable!" Flipping him the middle finger, and sending him a smile, Archey shot himself towards Bellemy, his buffed arm tensing more when his fist closed, and it connected with Bellemy's face.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 19, 2012)

*Overkills*

"You're so cute when you're angry you know that?" Dante remarked, "Of course I can only really see your butt and that just looks cute all the time!" 

Heather knew she couldn't put much pressure on her foot and so expertly swung around Dante's shoulder, using the momentum to get him off balance and stumble forward, smacking his head on a tree. "You drop me and you're dead!" she snarled as Dante planted his feet down hard on the ground and grimaced, still utterly dazed. 

Heather swung around again, wrapping her legs around his back and made him give her a piggy back ride, instead of the caveman carry. "There, that's better. I feel like I'm on a mule now." she laughed and dug her heels into Dante's side. "Giddy-up Mule!" she laughed.

"Ha, you wish!" Dante threw her up and then caught her in both arms, with her lying on her back in them. He gazed into her eyes and smiled warmly. "Is that better princess?"

"Hmph!" Heather turned away from his eyes, "Let's get this over with!"

Ike watched Dante in awe and tried to pick up Anya only for the pair of them to fall over. 

Shinpachi was running a little farther forward. "Come on guys! Her house is just over here." They climbed a hill and looked down upon the little village. It was the most picturesque scene any of them had ever seen. Dante whistled,

"Well damn, that may be the prettiest thing I've ever seen." Dante said

"Yeah it was where we grew up and..." Shinpachi said admiring the landscape and turned to face Dante who was still staring at Heather, who was utterly determined not to even acknowledge the white haired buffoon, and rolled her eyes up. "Ah...you were talking about something else." he said awkwardly, his voice breaking a little.

Shinpachi turned away and looked down. "She normally sits there during the day and reads. She's something else I tell you. Pretty much the pride of the family. Can get home from anywhere just by looking at the stars."

Vergil glanced at Shinpachi but said nothing.

"I don't know where she could be though."

"I'll bet she's the little airhead running away from those meatheads. Looks like quite a few of them chasing the poor dear. Ha! She tripped!" Heather said taking out her binoculars.

"Well we better...hey, where's Vergil?" Dante asked but saw the man in the blue coat race off already. "Damn him, he ain?t getting all of them again!?

Dante put Heather down beside Ike and Anya as Shinpachi also chased after them. The doctor got halfway down the hill as he realised just how much faster the two brothers were than him. Still he ran as fast as he could, ignoring his burning legs and lungs as he did so.


?I?m not?.! No let me go!? Kiya struggled as the men grabbed each limb. 

?Please calm yourself my delicious navigator. You?re going to help us get to the Grand Line and..?

?The Grand Line? Are you serious?! It took all of you to catch me, you?d be all dead before you got to Reverse Mountain!? Kiya said, ?Please think about this!?

?I?m afraid not. You see, Gol D Rodger announced his treasure was at that place and in order to get there before the waves of other pirates we need you. And we haven?t even shown our true strength yet.?

?Your crew look a little beat up?.? Kiya said noting the bandages. One of them had a little bow on it, ?Hey! That?s how Pachi ties bandages! What did you do to him?!? Kiya struggled more ferociously now, wiggling one leg free and kicking out at the Captain.

?How utterly?unladylike!? He raised a hand to slap Kiya in the face, only to have it suddenly grabbed.

?A man who hits defenceless women, doesn?t need a hand.? The icy voice said behind the Captain. He soon found his hand lopped off and laying idly on the ground. A scream followed and Kiya was unceremoniously dropped as the crew stood in shock.

?Him! It?s him again!? they pointed at Vergil who pierced the men with an angry glare.

?Is there not one man who is strong enough to face me from your group?? Vergil asked the men who cowered before him.

?You don?t know who we are do you?! We?re the Doomsday Pirates! You?re dead meat asshole! Once the Commanders here about this they?ll rip you to pieces! Take this stupid bitch!? They shoved Kiya towards Vergil. The two locked eyes for a second, before Vergil sidestepped the oncoming blonde and turned his blade so that it was the blunt side. 

Vergil didn?t name his moves, he thought it was a waste of time; but Dante always called it ?The three steps to Hell.? Vergil took three long steps and when he was done he sheathed his sword. Anyone within the Three steps usually ended up defeated or dead, depending his mood. Dante, so far, was the only one who was able to dodge it, but only because he had teleported his sword away from him as it snaked out of it?s scabbard. These men were not so fortunate. 

Vergil stood calmly as his sword went back in it?s sheath. He turned and walked past Kiya, making his way back to the Hill. Dante was only a little ways behind as the whole exchange only took about a minute. 

?And they call me the show-off.? He said idly helping Kiya up, more concerned with looking angrily at his brother than at her. He turned to look at her and was taken aback. 

?Sasha?!? he said and let her go quickly. ?Look, no way! Because of you I?ve sworn off blondes with big assets! Before you even say anything, I?m no way getting back together with you. You tried to get me drunk and get married! Then there was all the stalking! You remember when I was in the changing rooms and you were crying out for me? You even got on your hands and knees and clawed at my feet from under the gap in the door! That is not cool. I love your chest and had lots of fun with that but seriously I can?t even look at another blonde without seeing you. See ya!? Dante ran away from the blonde girl as fast as he could.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 20, 2012)

*Firecrackers*

“Ach Ral ye bastard ye took away me fun!” he pointed at the flame user as he scared away the dogs. He was looking forward to seeing how Bridget would cope, the lass needed more backbone in his eyes, “I should make ye walk the plank for that!”

The marines were regrouping and Jack stretched out and pulled out a swordfish out from where his cutlass was, “What’s this doin here?” He saw one poking out of Kent’s jacket too, “Ha! Swordfish fightin?! I haven’t done that since I were a lad! Would also explain why me lip smells all fishy! Looks like ye won that bout Captn!” he tipped his hat to Kent.

He looked at the man in the hat who was yawning and also had a sword fish in his trousers. “A three way battle? That be….crazy!” he got a mad look in his eye and pulled out his rum and took a drink of it. “Crazy…!”

“So, let’s go get some more nectar!” he proposed and pointed towards the bar, “Wait! Who be this guy!?” He noticed a swordfish sticking out of his pocket.

“A four way battle!? Lord have mercy on our souls...” and shook his head in disbelief. “If The swordfish fightin council here about this, then we be in trouble. They don’t take kindly to rule breakers.”


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2012)

*The Overkills...

Heather/Anya...*

The redheaded woman glared down at the retreating backs of the three men that raced forward to rescue the blonde.  ?Hmph...?  Heather thought about the way Dante had man handled her and glared even harder, as if that would tell him to leave her alone.  He was quite a bit stronger than she was and she knew that a female version would have dropped her, hence she refused to fight him when he held her against his chest.  At least that is what she kept telling herself.  ?I wish I never met that man.?

?Really?  Why??

?THEY ARE AWESOME!?  Ike jumped up and down.

Heather rolled her eyes having forgotten that she wasn't entirely alone.  ?Settle down.?  She growled to the little man.  She slammed her hands down on both their heads.

?OW!  What was that for??  Anya glared up at her. 

?After what you did to me you can damn well be my crutch.  You and your little playmate.?  Heather began to walk forward, making the two of them walk with her as they followed the men.

?Fine...?  Anya grumbled looking at Ike who seem to take this as a game and kept trying to match his feet to Heather's.


*Kiya...*

Just as she thought she was going to be able to escape the pirates, Kiya tripped.  She couldn't believe that she would pull such a stupid maneuver.  Then they caught her.  The past few moments kept playing over and over in her mind.  Kiya had never seen so much blood and she looked down at herself, blood was splashed across her chest from the captain when he lost his hand.  

That reminded her of the man that had saved her and she looked up just as he moved past her, not even acknowledging she was there.  ?Th-? She began to thank him for coming to rescue but then she was helped up by a man that looked almost identical to the other one.  ?S-sasha??  Kiya's mind was reeling from everything that just happened and this man was talking as if they had met before and done some horrible things to him.  ?I...marriage...?  The young woman stood frozen, confusion marring her features as he stormed off.  ?I don't understand...?  Kiya rubbed her neck then turned when she heard her name.

?Kiya!?  Shinpachi was racing down the hill.

?Pachi!?  Kiya called back and threw herself against her favorite cousin, finally feeling safe.  

?Thank Oda you're safe!?  They said in unison then laughed.  

?I saw the bandage, the bows...?  Kiya shook her head.  ?I was so afraid of what they might have done to you.?

?Yeah.?  Shinpachi grinned then turned and looked at the group slowly coming toward them.  ?They saved me like they saved you.?

Kiya just smiled at the group and turned back to her cousin.  ?Are you sure you're safe with them??

?Not much of a choice.  I promised to stick with them for awhile if they came to help you.?

?How did you know I needed help??  Kiya was confused, she herself just found out when they had circled her.

?They caught me first and I heard them talking.?  Shinpachi sighed and gestured toward Kiya's house.  ?And, since they know where you are you're not safe here either.?

?What do you mean?  The pirates?  I don't think they will come back.?

?They will be back.  Come on, go get your stuff.  I'll talk to them.?  he nodded his head toward the group that had paused on the hill.  

?Alright.  I won't be long...?  Kiya ran off toward the house, determined to take a quick shower before packing her stuff and leaving a note for her folks.  


*A bit later...

Kiya/Anya/Heather...*

?Ready.?  Kiya smiled at the group.  

?About time.?  Heather rolled her eyes then turned her gnome crutches to hobble back to the ship.

?Quicker this way.?  Dante said picking Heather up again, getting a squeal of disapproval from the woman, while keeping a distance from Kiya. 

?Where are we going??

?Wherever the wind and sea take us!?  Anya nodded eagerly before introducing everyone to Kiya.  

?I...oh...?  She glanced sadly back at where she had spent her entire life then followed carrying a few bags.  

?I really don't know.?  Shinpachi said with a shrug and taking a couple of the bags from her.  ?Enough stuff??

?Sorry.?  Kiya looked sheepishly.  ?I couldn't leave my astronomy notes, or books, or equipment...?

Shinpachi just laughed and shook his head.  ?You're going to need that stuff if you are going to make yourself useful.?  Heather yelled back hearing the only bit of conversation going on, while watching Ike run ahead of them and back again, repeating the process over and over again.  Anything to keep her mind off the man holding her and the rage building.

The walk back to the ship was slower but uneventful.  ?We need to get provisions if we are going anywhere.?  Heather growled, realizing she was stuck with this crew for a while.

?What do we need??  Kiya asked pausing in the middle of the town.  ?I can take care of it.?

?Fine.?  Heather didn't argue, it wasn't her money being spent and she can get back to her ship faster.  She gave the blonde the list of provisions and equipment that were needed.

Anya and Ike took Kiya's bag after nodding many times when she told them over and over to be careful with the equipment.  Shinpachi went with Kiya to order the supplies while the rest went back to the ship.

Before the pair even got back, the things that they ordered were already being loaded on the ship by the delivery men while Heather sat in a chair and ordered people around and told them where to put the stuff.  ?Is that everything you need??

?It will do.?  Heather barely gave her a glance.  ?Careful with that you asshole!?  She barked as one of the deliverymen dropped a box on the deck.  Eventually everything was delivered, stowed away, and they cast off, the crew listening to Heather but beginning to learn their rolls.  ?Alright.  Do your thing Blondy.?  Heather nodded at Kiya.

?Right.  So where do we want to go??  Kiya spread the map out in front of everyone and waited.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 20, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. I, The Beginning]​*
[Shangri –La Island: North Blue, Jackie D. Roberts]​
Deep in the in the frigid waters of the North Blue there is a small island that just lays south of the frozen belt of the artic. It is a winter paradise and the staging ground for the Blue’s Mercenaries this is the Island of Shangri-La, home of the Blood Born.   

[3 Days after the Events of Sleeping Giant Island]

“Well, well. Would you look what the sea cat drug in.” a large balding man in a white apron states with a hearty laugh while he arranged all manner of liquors and other poisons.  “Raymo……”, “Well if it isn’t Calico Jack.” a sharp jagged voice snapped cutting Jackie off in midsentence. Her jade green eyes narrow suddenly as she feels a sharp squeeze on her left ass cheek. “Read about your latest exploits my sweet thing, why don’t you let me be……” Jackie snaps around a snort of anger escapes her nostrils while her pupils narrowed and turned feline. The man snaps to attention as he feels pressure on his thigh just opposite of his groin.  “Thomas, you best be choosing you next words very carefully, less they be yer last.” Jackie growls just above a whisper as he backed Thomas back with the point of Blood Razor. “Oh, ho. Is that a bit of your father I hear in your voice?” Raymond, the bartender, asks while adjusting his wide large framed round glasses.  Jackie ignores the question as she backed Thomas up to a wall. After a light thud he defensively raises his hands. “Hey, hey! Can’t you take a joke sweetheart? RAYMOND! DO SOMETHING!” he shouts looking over her shoulder to the bartender as he chuckled mildly at the situation. 

“You should know better by know Thomas, how many times has she almost took your balls?” the round man asks as he pulled a bottle of white rum, a rare clear variation of the drink, and sets it on the bar. “Come on lass, leave the boy be, come have a drink on the house.” Raymond states calmly. The wild look in Jackie’s eyes calm as her pupils return to their normal round shape.  “Let’s get a couple things  straight Thomas.” Jackie states firmly while forcing the young man to stand on tip toes.  “One, I’m not a sweetheart, nor your sweetheart. Two, Raymond is your saving grace. And three, you let this happen one more time and I’ll hang your balls from a yard arm.” she states with a bite as she pulled her blade back. Cutting him one last hard glance she snorts furiously before turning on her heels and walks toward the bar.  “Pour it straight Raymond.” she mutters, her good mood thoroughly ruined. As she sets down at the bar Thomas whimpers and quickly slinks away with his tail firmly tucked. 

“One of these days you’re gonna hurt that boy.” Raymond muses with a large grin while sitting a near full glass in front of Jackie. Her eyes merely cut to him a moment before she grabs the drink and downs it in one go.  “Another.” she demands setting the glass with a sum of Beli next to it. Sweat forms on Raymond’s forehead, grabbing the bottle he refills the glass, “You and your dad are the only people I know that can drink this stuff straight and not have it affect ‘em” he states lowly as he filled the glass.  “The curse of the bloodline.” she mumbles in return before downing the contents a second time.  “Think I need some air, before I go on a tirade.” she mumbles still visibly furious while she sat the glass down. “Don’t be so harsh on the local wildlife, it’s bad for the hunters!” Raymond shouts after her as she walked out the doors. “That girl’s gonna be the death of me.” He mutters snatching the glass up so he could clean it. 

~Just Before Dusk~~ 

A large bear growls, its vision blurs as it falls to the ground in a broken slump,  “I feel a little better now.” Jackie mutters after popping her neck. Turning she decided she blew off enough steam and walks back toward the Sabre’s Claw as the bear starts to foam at the mouth. A gentle fog starts to roll off the sea as she approached her boat, but she is forced to stop in her tracks as a single gunshot shatters the silence, a moment later a body can be seen falling from her ship splashing down in the water. Bursting into a sprint Jackie quickly covers the ground between her and the ship to see the body of Thomas slowly sink to the murk bay’s bottom. Glancing up to her deck she pulls both weapons, and with a single bound lands on the deck.  “Show yourself!” she shouts.

 “Now, now young lady, there is no need for weapons, I believe we can be civil here.”  A greying man in a dark black pirate coat states sitting a smoking pistol in his lap. He was sitting upon one of her water barrels with a leg crossing the other, his scraggly beard was tied firmly in a braid and the long dark feather in his hat shook as he tilted his head.  “You sir are the one that has done the dishonor of firing a weapon on my ship.” Jackie states firmly showing she was highly intent on keeping her daggers drawn.  “Indeed, though I simply killed a vermin that meant to snap a trap, to ease tension, I will comply.” the man states in kind, as he pulled the pistol around and tossed it overboard.  “I know you not here on my behalf, what do you want.” Jackie states; hesitating to put her blades away.  “Very perceptive, but instead of a why. Let’s start with an introduction, Ms. Roberts.” the man states pulling his shades from his eyes. They swirled with chaotic colors as a dark smile crept of his face.  “My name is Victor Von Sabrewulf…..”~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 20, 2012)

*[Xtreme Kombat Pt. II Finale]​*
[Kenneth Vs Baron *X*treme Marine Squadron]​
* “Nao it b’ ah fight!”* Kenneth roars, slobber running down his chin as he pushed his fist forward toward Baron. The wild Rhino man shook with surprise as Kenneth’s clubbing blow connected with the side of his head. A pulse erupts from the blow and Baron’s head snaps to the side with force as he stumbles back a step or two. Balling his other hand into a battering ram Kenneth attempts to strike a second time, but Baron now furious that he had been struck wraps his equally large hand around Kenneth’s as it came in,  “No you don’t human.” he snorts with rage tossing the broken weapon over his shoulder. Balling that extended hand he slams it down on Kenneth rocking the large Marine as he had been rocked the moment before. Adrenalin pumps and sweat pours as a great grin spreads across Kenneth’s features as blood poured from a split lip. * “Nao this b’ how I likes it.”* he states with an uncanny delight as he counters and delivers a blow to the rhino’s abdomen lifting him from the ground.

The revolutionaries can only watch in awe as they pull themselves from the ground. The two titans before them simply stood their ground and traded terrible blow after terrible blow. Some got squeamish as muscle tensed and blood flew, that they had to leave the battlefield. At some point Baron takes the upper hand to the rebel’s cheers as he pulled his large horn across Kenneth’s bare chest. With a blood curdling roar Kenneth falls to one knee and grasps the wound even as blood poured down and splashed into ever enlarging pools. Baron snorts in exhaustion as he wipes blood from his busted lip.  “Marine, I would have waited an eternity for this.” he states panting as if he and Kenneth were lifelong rivals.  “But now, it’s over.” the beast states with a cold callas tone. With both arms held high Baron stands poised to land the killing blows.

Kenneth grunts heavily as he lifts his head so that he and Baron can lock their gazes. Pulling both hands together the large Marine forms a double axe handle, * “NEVER!”* he roars throwing his swing catching Baron’s chest, but the blow isn’t as strong as it could have been and it only staggers the large beast. But it was the small opening Kenneth needed as he seemed to explode from the ground using his manipulation of Kinetic energy to give him a small boost of speed. * “Impact Point!”* Kenneth commands with a firm shout as he throws a volley of attacks. The first blow drives Baron off balance making any counter at that point impossible. Two more hammering blows rain down on Baron’s snout cracking the horn further with each blow. And as the rhino begins to fall Kenneth grabs that large horn and drives the beast into the ground. * “Impact Point!”*  With a violent slam Baron is driven into the ground, with a growl Kenneth wraps his other hand around the Rhino’s neck and ran cutting him through the ground. 

With a final roar Kenneth lifts the beast and tosses him toward the compound putting him through one of the thick walls. With a heavy pant Kenneth raises a hand in victory holding Baron’s broken horn as his trophy. * “Nao, stay doon.”* Kenneth pants heavily while he turns to walk back to Lucio’s location.  “C…come back here.” Baron mumbles as he pulled himself from the rubble, his form drenched in blood. The beast man is so sore he can hardly walk, yet he is defiant to defeat. Kenneth’s eyes waver, his impact techs as well as the battle was weighing heavily on him, * “Oh fer th’ sake o’ whiskey, I dennea ‘ave th’ time fer this.”* Kenneth coughs while turning to face Baron again. Flipping the broken horn into the air as he did, he knew this would be his last effort. * “Impact Shot..”* he states weakly with a final toss, pulling on his remaining stamina he pushes his fist forward slamming his bruised knuckle into it as it fell.

Like a gunshot the horn is launched far too quickly for Baron in his current state to react too. With a loud thud the Rhino’s own horn digs deep into his chest, and as a final gasp leaves his lips he falls to the ground. Rebels gasp as their hero falls and turn toward Kenneth, weapons still draw. * “Come at meh ye lilly livered panty wipes.”* he growls taking a step forward. This show of bravado is enough to force the rebel to flee, and good thing too. Kenneth knew he couldn’t fight. Turning he attempt to head back into the compound, but only gets as far as an off shoot where he collapse. * “Dennea die on meh ghost man.”* Kenneth strains as he fades~~~

[Winner: Kenneth]

*[The Snowy North Blue Island]​*​
[Tobias Kain, Roger Pirates]​
Tobias sat on what was left of the building’s upper floor, he let out a small yawn as he watched the snow sculptor and Akuma bicker over what would and wouldn’t be paid for.  “Captain!” Tobias yelled down as he, Akuma, seemingly plotted and planned.  “Where exactly on the ship did you store said riches?’ Tobias asks pointing over to the severely damaged ship.  “Hope those cannon balls did hit them!” he shouts down.~~          

*[A bad Taste, and New Adventure]​*​
[Ambrosia Island, Doc Whiskey]​
The next moments were a blur to Doc as he feels his body being pulled from the drink  with a quick violent pull. With a yelp he fells gravity fight as he is hoisted up on Rals shoulders. With just enough wits about him, Doc snatches out and grabs his hat from the hanging fan where it landed. _ Why dose a bathroom have a large ceiling fan_ Doc wants to think. But he has little time to dwell on the subject as the smoke filled room becomes blurred as Ral runs and bounds out the window. With a twang the soft spoken pyromaniac lands gracefully on a branch that seemed to also be holding the rest of the Firecracker Pirates. Again to Doc’ s dismay he is released and plummets to the ground bellow like a sack of potatoes. With a thud his frame bounces off the ground. With a small string of cussing he pulls himself back to his feet where the day seemed to only get stranger and stranger. His head hurt, his back now hurt and the nectar had made his throat dryer than the sharia in the middle of summer. And what was even stranger, he now had a sword fish sticking out of his pocket and some fellow he’d never seen before ranting about swordfish fighting and a counsel.

 “I’m dead I know it, that is the only way this makes sense.” Doc cries, but soon he decides to make the best of it and in a flash he is up the tree again squatting on a branch. In his clenched hands is a large two pronged pitch fork, where he got it no one can guess. On the sharp ends are his and Diamond Dallas’ Swordfishes roasting as he spun them over the flames as they licked out of the building. Doc was also wearing a white apron that stated Kiss the Cook and a large white Chef’s hat sat upon his head. In his clenched teeth the pipe that started the fire is clenched, a bluish smoke billowing from the bowl.  “Does any of you whippersnappers down there have any salt and pepper?!” he shouts down as the smell of blueberry fills the air.~~


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 20, 2012)

*Asuka Lasaro*
​
_*A few days ago...*_ 

In a shadowy bar, filled with all kinds of strange and elusive characters, it was surprising and intriguing to see a young lady sitting in the bar. Except, she wasn't much of a lady, but more of a tomboy. The girl sat there, drinking out of a mug, much like the other men there. The difference was that she lacked the hair on her chest. Once she was finished downing the beer, she whips out a pack of cigarettes, along with a lighter. A quick little ignition and soon enough, she was smoking. Leaning into the table so that her face could be seen better, the woman smirks, "Now let's talk." She said, speaking to the man directly across her. 

The man, who had a puzzled look on his face, nods his head and adjusts his glasses, pushing them up his noses as he prepares to speak. "All right... There are a lot of new bounties coming in lately. " He says, reaching into his dusty old coat for a few posters to show his client. The girl across from him, smoking the cigarette and with the strange tattoos was known as Asuka Lasaro or as she called herself, Ms. Nevermiss. That was how he, Taito, addressed her ninety percent of the time, in fear that she would shoot his balls off like Asuka often threatened. The other ten percent was when he was in privacy and knew that she couldn't hear him. Asuka smirks and props her boots on the table, leaning back in the chair. "Well the death of the Pirate King is turning out to be great for business!" She exclaimed cheerfully.

Taito smiled uncomfortably; sweat noticeably trickling off his head. He was always nervous and stiff when meeting with Asuka Lasaro. He really regretted taking the job as her informant, but at the end of the day, Taito still got some of the cut and that was the only which mattered. Asuka was right though, with the death of Gol D. Roger, pirates had emerged from all over the world, wanting to go after One Piece. Out of all these pirates, there were quite a few dumb ones who were caught quickly or simply got killed in the rising tide. ?Indeed.? He said, pushing his glasses up again and wiping his face with a napkin. He then tossed the bounties from his coat out onto the table. Asuka went through the papers quickly, tossing them to the side as if they were cheap or easy to get. Taito normally got his bounties from an inside source in the marines, so they were pretty much early. It irritated him, but he did nothing, especially since Asuka was very fickle. Finally, Asuka finished going through the large stack in minutes and then yawned, stretching and putting her arms behind her head.  ?Boring?? She muttered. ?Ravenbeard Pirates, Stinger Pirates, Phoenix Pirates, crews without names? Who the hell writes this shit?? She asked angrily. Taito sighed and says, ?Most likely a dedicated group of newspaper writers?? Seeing that Asuka was finished with the stack, Taito pulls out one last poster and pushes it towards her. ?This is my last one.? He said squarely. ?Hmph.? Asuka responded, shrugging her shoulders and picking up the poster.

?Firecracker Pirates, eh??  

*Current Day at Resort Island...*

"So that's how I ended up here!" Asuka said with a grin, finally finishing her story the people of the bar who had been happy to listen to her drawl on. Then a man in the back laughed and Asuka's face turned into a frown. Who the hell was laughing at her story? "That can't be true..." A man muttered, stepping out from the shadows and revealing his face. It was quite honestly a disgusting face with so many scars and stitches that it looked a sewn back together teddybear. "What the hell!" Asuka responded, annoyed by this ugly creep. "You heard me. A little girl like you can't possibly be a bounty hunter! The Firecracker Pirates are here on this very island, they created a huge ruckus last night! So me and my pals..." The ugly man said and as he said this, men rose wielding weapons and looking eager for a fight with a young woman like Asuka. They were all just as ugly as their boss. "HAVE DECIDED TO GET THEIR BOUNTY!" The man yelled and then they charged at Asuka. Now before you ask, this wasn't exactly uncommon. Bounty hunters often got into scraps over such manners like this. It was a greedy business, with little room for sharing. 

So Asuka wasn't exactly suprised or caught unprepared when the situation shot off. She'd already counted the amount of bullets she had loaded and how many shots it would take before her guns were whipped out from their holsters, spinning in her hands as they caught on fire. Bullets rang out in the bar as glass was broke and men jumped to the ground, not wanting to be caught in the terrible crossfire. "You shouldn't have messed with me!" Asuka yelled, jumping through the air and kicking two of the scum to the side. They landed outside of the bar and soon fell asleep. The girl was stronger then she looked. Asuka slams one of her pistols, Glock, into the sword of their leader. "Call your men off!" She said, eyeing the bastard. To him, that was a sign of weakness. Asuka didn't mean any harm by it though. She was giving him a chance to retreat before she murdered all of them. If he wouldn't listen to simple logic then she had done all she could. *"Ball Shot!" *The man groaned as a shot went off, directly to the groin. The man landed on the ground, cluthing his prized jewels. He then saw the second pistol, Glenny, that Asuka also carried with her. "The second gun..." He muttered before passing out from the pain. A boot soon landed on his chest after that. 

"I'd like my drink now!" Asuka yelled out to the bartender and nodded so hard that it looked like he ducked. Asuka then turned back to the huge mess she'd made... Why was it like this everywhere she went? Hopping down in the last chair standing, she watched as people got up and people ran into the bar, trying to see exactly what happened. The crew of the bounty hunter dragged their boss out who was still yelling out curses as he squeezed onto his balls hard as he could. Asuka shook her head to the side, "I never miss my shot and I gave him a warning..." Asuka said to no one in particular, she just felt like explaining her actions for some reason. Little did she know that someone was listening to her though. Clapping could be heard from the back of the bar, "That was quite impressive..." A dark-suited man said as he drunk from his glass. "Who the hell are you!?" Asuka asked, still pissed off about the whole exchange.

"A man who is searching for a certain group of pirates..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2012)

*In the New World... *​
*The Reaper Pirates!*​
Dark and stormy, that was the weather in this particular part of the New World currently. Most of the pirates currently in the New World wouldn't dare enter this area, mainly because this part of the sea was often known to be visited by a certain pirate. The islands that belonged to him were also near by for they were parts of his territory, islands that were protected by this man's name. His name alone was so fearsome that it struck fear in the hearts of the men and made women pray to the gods for salvation. His crew was only slightly less fearsome, but their names and association with this great pirate made most people think twice about messing with them. However, with the death of Roger, an entire new generation had been born. A generation of gutsy and crazy fools who would dare challenge this man. That was why another ship had entered this dark sea, entering the 'Underworld' of the New World. An all-red ship pushed through the waters, heading straight ahead seemingly. The Jolly Roger blew through the wind, showcasing two pirate skulls. These were the Brotherhood Pirates. Suddenly, the ship stopped for some reason, staying still in the dark water. It was then that a man appeared on the helm of the ship, "I know you're out there Grimhart! You don't frighten me!" The man yelled out. His words echoed throughout the empty sea for quite some time. He gritted his teeth. "We're the Brotherhood Pirates and I'm the captain!" Standing next to him was another man, more quite and submissive then the captain. Strapped to his back was numerous fishing tools and in his hand, he held a scythe. 

​
These two were the leaders of the Brotherhood Pirates and as their captain spoke, men could be heard roaring. With the death of Roger, they'd come to the New World to take on the second best thing, Slade Grimhart, the only man who could contest with Roger on the entire planet. Most pirates wouldn't dare challenge the man, but Capote and his brother were part of a new breed. These pirates were young and cocky, having stormed through the Grand Line and made it here to the New World. With the news of Roger's death, they'd decided to take on Slade and his crew. Even as they openly challenged the man, no one responded. Capote gritted his teeth and unstrapped the rifle that he carried with him. He fired off a shot into the air, "It doesn't suprise me that Slade Grimhart is a coward... Going off only by his reputation! You've gotten weak old man and this era is mine!" The older brother screamed, desperate and ready to battle Grimhart. He then fired off another shot, "Fine then. If you won't come out, I guess we'll have to stop by on one of your islands and have a little fun..." He said with a snicker. "Load the cannonballs and aim for the nearest island here. They all belong to Grimhart so it doesn't matter who we hit." Capote instructed to his crew. 












As the pirates were loading cannonballs into their cannons, underneath them a ship could be seen. This was the Cerebus, with some of the finest coating on it. Flames could be seen on the side of the ship and pirates filled the deck as it prepared to surface... While the Cerebus did so, Capote and his crew had filled the cannons. "Fire!" The brother shouted, pointing at a nearby island. The people on the island were not expecting anything; they thought themselves to be safe since the name of the captain who protected it. These were new times, though. It was then as that first shot was fired that the cannonball was sliced into two. Capote's jaw dropped as a man landed on his deck, a sword on his back. "Silly, silly... I don't think the captain would like that!" He wore a loose-fitting robe over his body and on his hairy chest, a familiar tattoo could be seen. "Reaper Pirate!" Capote's stunned crew called out. Capote was shaken by what he had seen, but there were plenty of swordsmen capable of replicating that trick. "Handle him, Vego!" He told his brother who nodded and ran towards the man. 

"Silly, silly pirates!" The man teased and spinned with his sword, cutting through Vego. "Vego!" Capote hollered as his brother hit the ground. This whole situation had went wrong. As Capote tried to run over to his brother, he looks over to see a ship coming out from underwater. Capote then realizes what had happened. The Reaper Pirates had been here the entire time, just hiding underneath the surface. They had been listening to Capote challenge the King of the Underworld and now they were pissed. He looks at the man who just practically cleaved his younger brother in two and he recognizes the face. The man pushes up a pair of shades he wore and smirks,  "Now do you know who I am, youngster?" He asked mockingly and Capote's jaw dropped once again. The man was...

​
"Hernash! I'll kill you!" Capote shouted out, firing a shot from his rifle but Sando just sliced the bullet in half with a lazy flick of his wrist. 

"Hush, hush, little punk... You know that you can't do that!" Sando exclaimed as he walked towards Capote, whose face had many tears on it. His brother had just been killed that fast by this guy. He had no idea that Grimhart had monsters like this in his crew. Capote tried to fire off another shot, but he was knocked on to his feet like the rest of the crew as what could only be described as a human boulder landed on the ship, causing the deck to nearly crack open. Sando rolled his eyes behind the shades. He only knew one man who could cause such a ruckus. A rather muscular man, put a gigantic hammer on his shoulder as he showed off a toothy grin which was underneath his gigantic white beard. Another thing about this man was the fact that he only stood at four feet tall. It was quite strange to see such a small character with that much power. 

Bill Gunderson
'God-hammer'
Second Division Commander of the Reaper Pirates
Dwarf Tribemen​
The man's sudden apperance was followed by a huge, hearty laugh which boomed through the very sea. He patted his belly, "Excuse me if I'm a little tipsy Sando! I had much to drink!" He exclaimed with much vigor. Bill then raised his hammers and prepared to sink the ship in one blow. Capote's eyes shook as he eyed the legendary god-hammer. He was well known for destroying entire ships with just the hammers, but Capote had thought it to be only be a rumor, a legend of the sea. To his chagrin, all of the Reaper Pirates' reputation was true. Grimhart's entire crew was filled with monsters like this that had stories around them, much like the captain themselves. Sando raised a hand to stop Bill though. Bill raised an eyebrow as Sando looks back at the Cerebus, "Captain's orders?" Bill nodded. Sando walked to the side of the ship and hops off the side, landing on one of Capote's escape ships. The rest of the Brotherhood Pirates jumped off the side. Bill smirked as Sando left, "Time for me to do my job... Go forth and spread the tales of the Reaper Pirates!" He yelled to Capote. The man could only scream as his entire ship was collapsed with one powerful strike.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2012)

*Reaper Pirates Cont.​*
*On the Cerberus...*
Bill and Sando were back on their ship, finished with business with the foolish Brotherhood Pirates. The rest of the crew was already celebrating, men drunk from huge mugs and some danced. Bill walked over to immediately get himself another drink, even though he was already drunk. Sando shook his head, he had no idea how dwarves could drink so much. It was simply amazing. As the crew danced and partied, a door opens to the captain's quarters. First came out a rather large, brutish looking man with ginger hair. *"Lots of gutsy young pirates on these seas now!"* He exclaimed loudly so that everyone on the ship could hear him. Everyone got silent as the huge man walked out. He crossed his arms and stood by the side of the door, letting someone else walk out. *"The captain has something to say everyone!" * 

*Boris
'The Sun'
First Division Commander of the Reaper Pirates*​
With the entire crew silent, slow footsteps could be heard as the captain walked out of his room. He was an old man with long, grey hair and wrinkles on his face. He moved slowly and he wore an eye patch over his right eye, the tip of the scar being seen at the top. It was a wound dealt out by his old enemy, Gol D. Roger. A week ago, he'd held a funeral for the man on his ship with even the members of Roger's crew invited. Only a few came though, not many wanted to mourn their captain with his old enemy. At the same time, the captain didn't seem like the man who had once fought Roger to standstills and destroyed entire islands like it was nothing. However, as he spoke to his crew, it became clear that he was the same man, just older. *"It is important in these times that we stay together, my crew!"* He said, his voice booming. In the background, the Brotherhood pirates? ship was still sinking into the 'Underworld' with many other ships who had dared challenge the Reapers. * "We, the Reaper Pirates are a target and I fear that these may be our last days together as a crew..." *He muttered somberly. Truthfully, these pirates didn't believe anyone could take out their captain. They also saw that their captain was stronger then Roger, so it hurt them to see their captain talk this way.

However, the old man grinned, *"That's why... I want all of you to join me in celebrating as we prepare for our Final Voyage!" *The roars of the Reapers could be heard, following their captain. A huge grin formed on Boris's face and Sandor nodded to his captain's words. Meanwhile, Bill started to clap as huge tears formed from the little man's eyes. These were the Reaper Pirates, fearsome as their name suggested, but in times like these, they preferred to dance and drink with their captain. For like he suggested, these could possibly be their final days as a crew...

*Slade Grimhart
'King of the Underworld'
Captain of the Reaper Pirates
World's Strongest Man*​


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Snowy North Blue Island]​*
> [Tobias Kain, Roger Pirates]​
> Tobias sat on what was left of the building?s upper floor, he let out a small yawn as he watched the snow sculptor and Akuma bicker over what would and wouldn?t be paid for.  ?Captain!? Tobias yelled down as he, Akuma, seemingly plotted and planned.  ?Where exactly on the ship did you store said riches?? Tobias asks pointing over to the severely damaged ship.  ?Hope those cannon balls did hit them!? he shouts down.~~



"I left them in a safe place." Akuma comments.

A few hours earlier-

"MWAHAHAH! ALL THE MONEY! ALL THE MONEY~" Akuma shouts while in his room, now filled with gold, jewels and other assorted items. "I AM KING OF THE WORLD!" 

Current Time-

"A very safe place." Akuma coughs and turns back to the island. "Now then, It's snowy here and there is probably black ice somewhere on the roads, so be careful when walking as to not fall and hurt yourselves." Akuma then waited for the rest of the crew to show up and made sure that the three dogs and the monkey were left on the ship to guard it. "Indeed, we must make sure that those four keep the ship safe." Thomas just rolled his eyes at Akuma's comment.

"Alright so our plan is to go to the ship building part of the island right?" Thomas questions, Akuma simply nods. "Okay, then if we're getting a new ship it'll be a while, so we'll have time to check out the rest of the island right? I want to see if they have any fine suits here." Akuma shrugged. "If you wanna i guess you guys can... we can spend a few days here waiting on a ship... you know, paper work and all that legal stuff..." Akuma sighed. "I hate paper work..."

With that, the crew began to walk through town, heading towards the ship building part of the island, which they were informed was a three hour walk...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
The old guy was cooking something, something that smelled good enough to make Kent's stomach growl despite the massive hangover tearing his head a new one. Ral was joking and laughing with Jack and Bridget...it was almost like a normal day, if it weren't for the fact that none of them could remember last night and they were wanted by an island full of marines. 

"Alright, enough chitchat," Kent said, whipping out a cigarette and lighting it with a spark from a tiny firecracker. "We need to figure out what happened last night and then get out of here. I like a good fight as much as anyone, but we don't stand a chance against an entire island full of marines."

"So...what do we do?" Ral asked.

Kent shrugged. "Beats me. Do I look like the brains of this outfit?"

"Not really."

"Ha! No."

"W-Well, it's sort of c-complicated."

"If any of you kids had brains we wouldn't have gotten so drunk last night!"

"Well jeez, you don't all have to agree so readily..." Kent said, rubbing the back of his neck and looking slightly depressed. Then he snapped his fingers and pointed towards the old man. "You!" He shouted. "You were with us last night, weren't you? Wouldn't you have been the one to take us to a bar?"

The old guy shrugs. "I suppose..."

"Then take us there!" Kent shouts, slapping the guy on the back. 

_A few minutes later...​_
"I swear," said Doc as they looked out over the still smoking remains of a large wooden building, "It used to be a bar."

Kent took a bite of some swordfish (which really was excellent) and looked around. "Well it's not a bar anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions? Anything at all? Because right now we have no leads."

"Ah, here we are," came a voice from behind the group.

Kent and the rest of the crew turned to see a tall man dressed in a nice suit and carrying a sword on his hip. He was flanked by a woman with two golden pistols. Behind them stood several assorted mercenaries, all watching the Firecrackers carefully.

"Awesome," Kent said. "Fuck this detective work, let's just beat people's asses."

Almost faster than Kent could blink, the girl had pulled her two pistols into a firing position, her fingers squeezing around the triggers. The man however, reached out a single hand and pushed the barrels down. "Not yet. They still have something I want."

He walked forward, his hand lightly resting on the hilt of his sword. "Where is the slab?" He asked. "Hand it over now or my men will open fire."

Kent shared confused glances with the rest of the Firecrackers and shrugged. "You've caught us at a really bad time..." he said. "Since we don't have what you're looking for, can we kick your ass now?"

The man frowned, drawing himself up to his full height. "My name is Donlan Fenway. I _run_ this island. Now either hand over the slab or tell me what you've done with it."

"Seriously dude, you need to work on your listening skills..."

"Do not play dumb with me. I know you stole the slab from the museum last night. Is it with that archeologist you contacted at the Glimmering Seas Resort? My men are currently moving in on her as well. If you gave it to her it's as good as ours."

"No..." Kent said, as he and the rest of the Firecracker pirates subtly began to scoot backwards, "but that is an absolutely fantastic lead. Thanks!" And with that he detonated several firecrackers between the two groups, taking off along with the rest of his crew.

"Dammit!" The man shouted, falling to his knees and clutching at his eyes. "Lasaro! After them! Bring me the Slab and I'll make you rich beyond your wildest dreams!"

*Unnamed Crew*
Rufio​
Rufio wasn't really one for introductions, but he also wasn't one to be rude and simply walk away while everyone else was making small talk. So while Kai and that other kid fought for the right to be captain, he lay down and daydreamed about more...pleasent things.

Not too hard though, in case either of the females on the ship were mind-readers. He wasn't going to fall for _that_ one again.

Finally, it seemed like it was his turn to tell everyone exactly what the fuck he was doing here, so he stood and hung his arm over his nodachi. "Yeah, so...I'm Rufio," he said with a shrug. "I uh...I'm only here cause my dad thinks I lazy good for nothing sissy boy who needs to learn how be a man. So once I prove that by I dunno killing some marines or just bangin a whole bunch of women I guess I'll be off back to enjoy life and drink some wine or something. You ladies are welcome to come back with me if you like," he said with a suggestive grin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 21, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

"Yeah, so...I'm Rufio," he said with a shrug. "I uh...I'm only here cause my dad thinks I lazy good for nothing sissy boy who needs to learn how be a man. So once I prove that by I dunno killing some marines or just bangin a whole bunch of women I guess I'll be off back to enjoy life and drink some wine or something. You ladies are welcome to come back with me if you like," he said with a suggestive grin.

"What a revolting development." Annie sighed deeply, she had been facepalming at such an alarming rate over the last few minutes that she feared a permanent palm print will remain on her forehead. Not only did it turn out that these idiots, that seemed like they had somewhat potential to be useful if they set their minds too.....Were just idiots that were very likely to get picked off according to the laws of Darwinism, yeah she might even be forced to pick off a couple herself if those meatheads kept hitting on her.

"An all female crew is starting to look real damn good right about now." She had half a mind to blow them all away and try and get starting with Adora, Kensei seemed competent enough so he hadn't made the hitlist yet. That last addition though, Tatsu, seemed to fit right in with Kai and that wasn't a good thing, he might have to go too.

Perhaps she shouldn't have been so quick to turn down that guy with the strawhat earlier......Ahhh heck no, nobody wearing a hat like that can be taken serious, even that up skirt peeping pervert of a Rufio inspires more confidence. 

"I'm gonna have to pass on that." She replied to Rufio's offer to come back with him to his hometown. "You smooth talking ladies man you." A dry, sarcastic tone was accompanied with a roll of her eyes as she delivered that last sentence.

"Alright, well I'm Annie the Kid and I'll just warn you guys that I'm perfectly fine with morons hitting on me as long as you don't mind a bullet hole or two so just try me." She figured it would be best to nip this problem in the bud, so far Kai had been making passes at anything that wasn't nailed down to the ground and Rufio seemed to right behind him on their way to a sexual harassment lawsuit. So far they hadn't picked up a Human Resource guy so her trusty sixshooters would have to keep them in line.

Kai and Rufio shared a look, silently motivating the other to make the first attempt so that the other could see whether she was serious or not without risking their own ass. Adora coming back up on deck interrupted this stand off.

"We're pretty low on provisions, we should get some supplies." It also seemed like a good way of kicking some of the less desirable elements of the ship, she wasn't sure how much more she could take of some of those guys.

The bickering between Kai and Tatsu was only brief this time, in the end they opted to pick their cabins over their fight for captaincy. 
After consulting the maps, a resort island was chosen as their destination. Some headaches had somehow sprouted in the last hour and pretty much everyone agreed a resort island sounded good.

Hours later

"Massages, here I come!" Kai shouted as the island came into view.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 21, 2012)

Cooli said:


> Sarasa remained quiet and stood still as Mari stared at her. Her face and expression were as blank and emotionless as a lifeless doll. Her eyes glazed over, as if there was nothing left insde. However, this silent treatment only infuriated Mari more DAMMIT! TELL ME WHY!
> 
> Why you ask? from the shadows of the trees, a figure walked up to Sarasa and placed a hand on her injured cheek, wiping away some of the blood Because I commanded her to . . . this came as a shock to Mari and caused her to question what exactly was going on. Was Sarasa working with this person or was there some other factor in play? It's a shame . . . after all the blood had been wiped away from Sarasa's cheek, the man simply rubbed over the wounds with his thumb I had taken a liking to her, and now you've ruined her the man spoke in an eerily calm tone. It was as if his actions and Mari's presence meant nothing. Now she's just like the rest . . . a worthless puppet



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Confusion]​
Puppet? What was he talking about? Thoughts rambles through her head. Was Sarasa really a traitor, or was there something else behind it. Her hands where shaking, her legs trembeling, and her tears.. Those heart-wrenching, lonely tears. Tears of despair.

"Who are you!" she screamed, showing her long, needle-sharp fangs. A low growl escaped her as she waited for a response. The man strode towards her like she was a child. His fearlessness angered Mari even more. How could he possibly walk so calmly in front of her. How could anybody?

"Who am I?" he said slowly, not even looking straight at Mari, but glancing at her with a confidence others could only dream of. His entire demeanour reeked of selfishness, bordering on narcissism. No, bordering would be wrong.. He was a grandiose supreme. "I am Oda. I am the earth and the air. I am everybody and everything." His demeanour was calm throughout, but as soon as he finished, a weak snarl crept into his features. "But _you_," he grimaced with disgust, "I don't know how you managed to  break away, but your insolence will not be forgotten." 

He shifted his body a bit, and Mari felt the heavy numbness that had lead to her capture the first time. But being reminded of her own weakness made her remember her dead crew members. 

The air around her flickered, and another howl escaped her. 

"Kyyyaaaargh!"

The pressure on her body subsided, and the strange man seem to shift some more. Because he tried to use the trick again, or if he was getting nervous, she couldn't sense.

After a short pause; it felt like forever to Mari, who's anger and anguish was like a champagne ready to pop; the stranger walked into the light of the moonlight. She was too busy to notice the fact that it was indeed night.

He leaned on a tree and stared down to the ground.



"Did you like what I did to your friends?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> *Firecracker Pirates*
> _Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
> The old guy was cooking something, something that smelled good enough to make Kent's stomach growl despite the massive hangover tearing his head a new one. Ral was joking and laughing with Jack and Bridget...it was almost like a normal day, if it weren't for the fact that none of them could remember last night and they were wanted by an island full of marines.
> 
> ...



*Asuka Lasaro*​
*In pursuit of the Firecracker Pirates...*

The man known as Donlan Fenway, who just a few hours ago Asuka was having a drink with ordered her to take down the pirates. "Lasaro! After them! Bring me the Slab and I'll make you rich beyond your wildest dreams!" Asuka eyed the man. She disliked taking orders, especially from a guy like this who she didn't fully trust anyway. However, she wasn't going to turn down the money that she'd get from bringing in the slab and those pirates. A mercenary has to eat afterall. Spinning her trademark pistols in her hands, she darts forward with incredible speed after the Firecracker Pirates. "You're mine, Kent!" She yelled out, just to let the son of a bitch know that she was after him. The captain of the Firecracker Pirates turned around and gritted his teeth. It was the crazy-looking woman with the guns. "We've got to lose her!" He yelled to his crew, who followed their captain's command. They turned corners and tried to throw Asuka off them, but the bounty hunter had chased many pirates in her job as a hunter. "You're not going to get away from me!" Kent seemed to realize this and went on the offensive, spinning around and firing off several shots towards Asuka from his hands. 

Asuka knew that he had a Devil Fruit from what he'd done to Donlan, but she had no idea that Kent had this type of range. She now knew why she was called the 'Firecracker'. Quite simply, his Devil Fruit abilities were incredibly explosive. Asuka ducked and dodged, treating the streaks as if they were bullets. Asuka had to run faster as the explosions behind her nearly caught up to her. "Damn you!" Asuka yelled out. Kent had a cocky grin on his face, but Asuka didn't want to lose to this punk. She had the perfect thing for annoying Devil Fruit users like himself. She suddenly stopped in her tracks, allowing Kent to get farther ahead. She quickly loaded several bullets into Glock and raised it. She closed her right eye and took aim. "Seastone Shot!"  The bullet whizzed through the air, headed for Kent's back...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 21, 2012)

*[Sly Vs the Slinger]​*​
[In Pursuit of the Firecracker Pirates, Doc Whiskey]​
Doc looked down from his perch in front of the blazing window; the blonde headed Pirate wasn’t as dense as he initially appeared. But of course one plus one was but the most rudimentary of elementary equations.  “So, I guess I’m not dead, and this hotel is really on fire, damn I hate nectar.” Doc lowly states under his breath with a sigh. 

 “What did you say?” Kent shouted up into the branches at the ‘older’ man. 

 “Yeah, I suppose.” Doc shouts back down while rolling his pipe to the other side of his mouth. Turning his attention back to the fish he was cooking he sees that the one on the right has caught ablaze,  “Holy Burning Bat Bait, Odaman!” he exclaims, his pipe comically hanging in midair as he shouted, just beyond the reach of his lips. Pulling the large pitch fork back he, in wide sweeping arcs, attempts to smother the blaze, to little success. As the fire smolders out Doc drops from the tree and lands with a light thud next to Kent, who seemed to be ravaged with hunger despite the horrid hangover he had, looking to Kent then back to the fish and finally back to the Firecracker Captain Doc realizes it would be a battle lost, so he gives the burnt swordfish to the young fellow. Now back in his normal dress and suncap Doc motions for the pirates to follow him as he takes a bite out of the fish he had kept,  “Not bad for having no seasoning… needs salt and pepper though.” Doc mumbles as the Firecrackers follow in toe. 

A few Minutes Later~~

A blank expression fell over Doc’s features as large beads of sweat formed on the back of his head.  “Oh…. Rosemary us going to have my balls for this.” Doc states while he slumped his shoulders in defeat. Turning to Kent and the others,  “I swear,” Doc mumbles as the smoldering ruble that used to be the Bee and Barb billowed a dark black cloud into the air [color=#A6AA6] “it used to be a bar.”[/color] Doc mutters tears streaming form the slits of his eyes, it was his favorite bar too.  “Well it’s not a bar anymore. Does anyone have any suggestions? Anything at all. Because right now we have no leads.”  Kent replies turning to the rest of the Firecrackers. Doc really didn’t know these people, and he refused to share their problems. Hell at this rate he’d have to island hop again, he couldn’t afford to pay for this shit. 

“Ah, here we are.”  A dark, deep voice echoed catching the collective attention of the group, Doc pauses and shudders, the voice was very familiar to him and turning to the source that dry cotton taste returned to the back of his throat, his assumption was right, it was Fenway a mobster in and around the Ambrosia Island vicinity. With him were his normal goons and a feisty looking female, probably some bounty hunter he pulled out of some bar or something. Typical sleaze ball move. But the commotion did afford Doc the opening he wanted, and as Kent talked of beating some ass he is the first to flee the scene, leaving but a dotted outline of himself where he once stood…… ~~

[Random Alleyway Minutes Later]​


Bluebeard said:


> Asuka knew that he had a Devil Fruit from what he'd done to Donlan, but she had no idea that Kent had this type of range. She now knew why she was called the 'Firecracker'. Quite simply, his Devil Fruit abilities were incredibly explosive. Asuka ducked and dodged, treating the streaks as if they were bullets. Asuka had to run faster as the explosions behind her nearly caught up to her. "Damn you!" Asuka yelled out. Kent had a cocky grin on his face, but Asuka didn't want to lose to this punk. She had the perfect thing for annoying Devil Fruit users like himself. She suddenly stopped in her tracks, allowing Kent to get farther ahead. She quickly loaded several bullets into Glock and raised it. She closed her right eye and took aim. "Seastone Shot!"  The bullet whizzed through the air, headed for Kent's back...



Being what he used to be Doc tried to plan for every possible outcome, though he was very rusty at this point and out of practice. He, however, did recall a little about the girl with the mobster, a bounty hunter that called herself as Ms. No Miss. And as far as he could tell, her title was deserved and as she proclaimed the shot, Seastone in nature, Doc sprung his own trap. As Kent passed an opening into another alleyway he triggered a trip chord and a hidden Hammock springs and opens like a net catching the blonde Pirate  “WOOAAAHHH!” he proclaims as he is tossed, no flung down the other passageway as the bullet streaks by where he once ran. 

 “My, young lady that was a nice shot, it seems you missed though.” Doc lightly states as he lit his pipe for the third or fourth time that day, he forgets, and the sudden smell of strawberries filled the air.  “I love it when a plan comes together.” he muses as he wrapped his free hand firmly around Asuka’s right butt cheek.  “Ohh, now that’s firm.” Doc grins trying to keep his cover as a lecherous old man intact.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 21, 2012)

*Location: Club X*

*Mini and Leo get a lead on her attacker*

The club was dark, the music so loud that he was sure that the other ravers would not hear her screams. His lips curled as he followed her into a back room, one that had been hidden behind an abandoned bar. She was asking for it, begging for his anger, his strength, the pain he would willingly give to her.

He felt his eyes darken in anticipation, his teeth sharpening, the little spines on his back extending to poke through his shirt. He could feel that blood lust rising, the need to grasp that slender neck in his hands and crush the life from her.

But not before other needs had been taken care of.

He gripped Mini 'sshoulders, spinning her on her toes before pushing her back against the wall, his body instantly covering hers. He claimed her lips, his hand reaching for her thigh, hiking her dress up.

She pushed against his chest, trying to pull back. 'Hey!' she said, looking to the side, tasting blood. 'Stop it.'

'Why?' he laughed, wrapping his hands around her wrists. He slammed them against the wall of the corridor, holding them above her head, watching the pain in her eyes as he tightened his grip. 'What are you going to do to s?'

He gasped, wondering how she'd managed to wind him. He tried to breathe, but nothing came, no matter how much he gasped. He gripped his throat, his eyes wide as he met a swirling white gaze.

'Feeling a little breathless, Predator?' she asked, pushing him back. He hit the opposite wall, clawing at his neck, desperately trying to drag air into his lungs as he sank to the ground.

'What are you doing?' he choked, his eyes still dark.

'I'm forcing the air from your lungs,' she said simply, crouching beside him, no sympathy in her eyes. 'It's rather fitting, really. After all, you strangled your victims, crushing their windpipes.'

'How do you know that?'

'I've been tracking you for a while,' she said, examining her fingernails for a moment. 'One of your friends attacked me.' Her eyes narrowed, the white drifting from her eyes like mist. 'That was a very bad idea.'

He threw a fist and she caught it, her fingers tightening around his until he screamed, though only a wheeze could be heard.

'Now now, aren't you beginning to wonder why you're still alive?' she asked, releasing his broken hand.

He cradled his fingers against his chest as he asked, 'why?'

'I'm keeping just enough air in your lungs for you to live. If I wanted to, I could keep you like this for a very long time, on the verge of a breath that you will never have,'  she said, tracing her fingers over his jaws. She gripped the little silver ring that jutted from his bottom lip.

Then she ripped it out.

He tried to scream, but again could only wheeze, tears coming to his eyes as blood rolled down his chin and filled his mouth.

'But I don't really think I can be bothered keeping you like this.'

His eyes widened as the little air remaining in his lungs was forced from his body, leaving him gasping in vain, his bleeding lips turning blue as his skin paled.

His body went limp and she stood, dropping the silver ring beside him. She didn't relish killing the Predator.

She closed her eyes for a moment, taking a breath to calm herself. She stepped back into the music and lights of the club, weaving her way across the dance floor to the exit, stepping out into the cool breeze. She ducked down an alleyway, pausing for a moment as a whirlwind collected around her, dispersing to leave nothing but shifted rubbish.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

* Trade Docking at Logged City​
Coming off of the destruction of Alvin's slave trade route and D's disbandment, Trade brings the boat to a docking town to pick up supplies. D's abandonment had hit Trade hard and put him in rut. It only pilled up on with the horrible state of the ship. The only food he had left was moldy bread and the ship was riddled with bullet holes and harbored all sorts of pests. He had enough gold to either restock the food supply for a month or two or buy enough plywood to fill up the holes.  

The town Trade had docked in ended up in this time was a large contrast to the one before. People were lively and selling fish and everything. Trade actually ended up grabbing a few grilled Squid sticks as he headed into town just to look around. It was peaceful town he was in, he thought for a moment about retiring in the town.

Then up ahead he could see a girl running in front of him.


Arana Serket on the run in Logged City​
(Dammit how did he find me ! I was so careful to cover my tracks, or at least I thought I was !) We enter the thoughts of a teenage girl on the run, more specifically on the run for her life. The person of question is Arana Serket, she has long dark brown hair that matches her caramel skin. Covering her left eye is an eye patch and her arm is covered in wraps. She is outfitted with a normal pirate outfit and glasses. 

(Cio must be right on my ass. If I could only see where he was I could bash his face in !) 

She continued to run until she crashed into a kid in a red costume. He got up and rubbed his head. "What the hell ? These grilled squids cost 50 beri piece , I hope you got the cash to pay me back" Arana kept on running, before she noticed it the kid had caught up with her and grabbed her arm. "Oi I'm talking don't be a be asshole ok !" She pulled her arm away. "Look twerp, I'm in a rush so I need you to take a hike." The boy in red was about to say something when he saw a man appear out of thin air. The man aimed a dart gun at Arana's back. 

"Get out of the way  !" The boy in red he said. said as he was shot in the chest by the dart gun and he feel back. Arana looked up and saw Cioccolato amd his high tech stealth suit. "You have to break a few eggs for a omelette." He pulled out his combat knives and dashed at Arana. "AND CUT OPEN A FEW PIGS FOR SOME BACON !"  
*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2012)

*The East Blue: The Ravenbeard Pirates*
Sabrina stood triumphantly over the burnt out husk of her Marine foe. Never one to let a grudge go, she spit at the corpse. "Bitch," she muttered. Sabrina took note of how the woman's shadow had suddenly dissipated into nothingness. There one moment, gone the next. They were such tricky things, shadows, each one with a life of its own. As her own regenerated shadow returned to her side, and began to dance mischievously around the corpse of the fallen Marine, Sabrina couldn't help but wonder if she was only just beginning to scratch the surface of her powers.  

A familiar laugh of madness quickly snapped her out of her musings. She observed the intense battle between Pazzo and Glazer, making sure to keep a safe distance from the wanton destruction. This Pazzo D. Morte was certainly something else. She had definitely underestimated him, both his strength and his sheer insanity. Glazer seemed to have the fat bastard outmatched, yet Pazzo was a glutton for punishment. It was as if he actually thrived on the pain. She watched in disbelief as he sent wave after wave of poisonous sludge at Glazer, with no concern for the innocent civilians around him. Globs of stray poison splattered onto a fleeing group of townsfolk. Their screams of agony were palpable as they writhed back and forth across the ground.   

Serena grinned. "Now there's a man who knows how to get things done."

_15 years ago...
Sabrina ran into her mother's arms as she entered through the door. Elena Allgood was still a young woman, but the streaks of gray in her raven dark hair and the heavy bags under her eyes told a different story. Five years of service to the World Nobleman, Lord Alfred Swann, had taken their toll, making her old before her time. It wasn't easy work, catering to the whims of the notoriously cruel nobleman, a man who was known to hang his servants for the most minor of infractions.  

"Happy birthday mom!" Sabrina exclaimed happily.

Elena smiled and hugged her daughter tightly. "My birthday? Why so it is. Honestly, it totally slipped my mind." 

Sabrina thought it was sad that anyone should forget when their birthday was, but her mother had an excuse at least. These days she spent most of her time tending to Lord Swann's little spoiled brat of a daughter, Helen. Sabrina hated her. A girl like that got everything. It wasn't fair, not one bit. As a birthday gift to her mother, Sabrina thought she might make things a bit fairer, at least for one day. She reached into her pocket and produced an exquisite pearl necklace. 

"Here mom, for you." 

Sabrina's mother gasped. "Where did you get that?" 

"I took it from Lord Swann's treasure vault." Sabrina smiled innocently. Picking the lock to the vault door had been nothing too difficult. Getting in and out of secret places had always come naturally to her. Sabrina's smile quickly disappeared, however, as her mother snatched the pearl necklace out of her hands. 

"Do you know what Lord Swann will do if he finds out you stole this? What were you thinking Sabrina?!" 

Sabrina flinched at the sharpness of her mothers words. Tears welled up in her eyes. "I...I just wanted to give you something nice. You work so hard but no one ever does anything for you." 

"Your hugs and kisses are enough for me little one," Elena replied in a softer tone. She sighed and stared hard at the necklace. "I have to return this to the treasure vault before his Lordship realizes its gone...for both our sakes."  

"But that stinky old nobleman's got lots of 'em, hundreds of pearls, and rubies, and diamonds even," Sabrina protested. "He's not gonna miss one." 

Suddenly the door burst open. A flood of black suited men rushed into the room. Sabrina screamed as they grabbed her mother and forced her to her knees. A cruel laugh drifted from the hall. 

"Kwamahamahimihimihimihimi!" 

Lord Alfred Swann entered, swathed in royal blue robes and the sigil of his house, a white swan. He was a tall and imposing man, a shock of curly golden hair on his head, crooked nose, his eyes a glittering green. From his back hung a magnificent two handed greatsword, the blade a deep shade of crimson fire. He gazed at the pearl necklace and then at Sabrina's mother. "I do believe that belongs to me."  

Right now... _
Sabrina followed Pazzo and Lupe as they made their escape, clutching the case of beli tightly against her chest as if it were a newborn. She still wasn't exactly sold on this Pazzo D. Morte and his promises of money and power, but it was her only play at the moment. Sabrina's shadow hovered protectively behind them as they moved, the dark matter of her body intercepting any bullets that flew their way. She looked up uncertainly at Pazzo, remembering that rundown piece of scrapwood he had sailed in on. 

"I hope you've got a plan big boy," Sabrina said. "Because we're not going to get very far without a decent ship."


----------



## Noitora (Jan 22, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Tenbruto City

Pazzo D. Morte​*
The trio ran down the street with bullets whizzing past their ears and the shouts of their pursuers filling them. The marines were not about to let them escape without a fight. Luckily for them the enemies that were the greatest threat were already defeated leaving only the fodder left. Nonetheless they were greatly out numbered and somewhat tired after the intense battle they had taken part in. Lupe had also shown his power which was admirable. He was lucky to have a loyal wolf like that on his side. The greatest prize of this adventure had been the thief Sabrina. Pazzo had no idea who to look for when it came to a person of her various skills and by sheer luck they bumped into each other on a place like this. Her abilities would be indescribably useful in the coming years of his rise to power.
"I hope you've got a plan big boy," Sabrina said from beside him. "Because we're not going to get very far without a decent ship." She was not wrong. The pile of crap he had sailed to the island on would not last much longer let alone escape the marine force after them. That was exactly why he had Kindal seeing to their escape as they spoke. He threw his head back in laughter as they sprinted before staring forward with an unwavering intensity. 
*?Gwahahaha! Don?t worry about a thing. I planned this far ahead!?* For a gluttonous thug he certainly did have a hidden intelligence. Lupe snarled a laugh himself as he sprinted on all fours beside the pair. 

The group turned around the corner that led to the shipwrights? station. As they did Pazzo had his fingers crossed that Kindal had been successful in his assignment. In the distance he could see two figures in the remnants of a dist cloud. One was sprawled out on the floor while the other was sitting on a crate in a relaxed fashion. His adrenaline surged with excitement and nervousness as he waited for the cloud to settle and the victor to be revealed. Slowly the dust dropped and settled, and the slick blonde hair of a tanned man was the first thing to come into view. Pazzo?s smirk exploded into a massive grin.
*?KINDAL! Gwahahaha!? *He roared out. The swordsman looked up from his sitting position and raised one of his swords in greeting. He looked somewhat bruised and battered but no where near the state of the shipwright on the floor. Age had really gotten to the old shipwright. Behind the swordsman a large black ship sat anchored to the dock. The crews? eyes stretched out of their sockets as they caught sight of the 
*?That?s what I?m talkin? about.?* As the entire group joined together Kindal questioned who the woman was to which Pazzo replied happily.
*?Our new crewmate of expertise. Marines are coming and I don?t feel like staying here any longer. Let?s get a move on and my new ship!? *The Ravenbeard pirates clambered aboard the black coloured ship. As much as they wanted to look around and investigate their new home it would have to wait. The Captain tore up the chain holding the ship to the dock while Lupe yanked up the anchor. Each crew member was ordered to attend a certain part of the ship while Pazzo slammed his foot onto the bearded skeleton figurehead and thrust his hand forwards.
*?CAST OFF!?* With that the sails exploded up and the winds forced the ship from the dockyard and towards the open sea. The marines attempted to reorganise but by the time they were prepared to chase after the pirates they had already escaped. The Ravenbeard Pirates were out on the open blue once again. 

Out at sea and now safely away from danger the crew had a chance to investigate the ship. Pazzo sat in the centre with a barrel of rum in his hand.
*?Ha, got the ship just as planned and a professional thief as extra. Welcome to the Ravenbeard Pirates Sabrina.? *He motioned to the cold blonde haired swordsman who was leaning against the ships side followed by another motion to the beast like man consuming piles of meat. *?That?s Kindal and Lupe. I saved one from execution and the other from the Crescent Point institution. I?m gatherin? the worst of the worst, and eventually we?ll hit Impel Down, Gwahahaha!?* With one giant swig he downed half the barrel and burped ungracefully. 
*?We ain?t done in East Blue yet though but we got some time to chill.? *Just then a newspaper seagull dropped a newspaper from above that landed on the Captains head. He blinked in surprise and quickly moved to read the front page. Upon seeing it his eyes lit up.
*?Gwahahah! Perfect.? *
?What is it? Something we can crash?? Kindal asked coolly.
?I bet it?s a noble and we?re gonna capture him!? Lupe snarled with a smirk. Pazzo turned the paper towards them and grinned darkly.
*?The Horror Amusement Park is open!?* The three looked at him with flat expressions. This man was going to take over the world?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Sly Vs the Slinger]​*​
> [In Pursuit of the Firecracker Pirates, Doc Whiskey]​
> Doc looked down from his perch in front of the blazing window; the blonde headed Pirate wasn’t as dense as he initially appeared. But of course one plus one was but the most rudimentary of elementary equations.  “So, I guess I’m not dead, and this hotel is really on fire, damn I hate nectar.” Doc lowly states under his breath with a sigh.
> 
> ...



 *Asuka Lasaro*​
*Trouble on Ambrosia Island...*
As Kent was suddenly flung out of the way, Asuka curses, "Shit!" She exclaimed, angrily punching a nearby wall. Kent was right there and he was pretty much dead, but somehow he'd been saved and managed to move out of the way fast enough. This couldn't happen. Asuka didn't miss her mark ever or so she liked to believe. As she punches the wall a few more times, Asuka suddenly sweatdrops when she realizes that there was another standing in the alleyway with her. An old man with white hair and standing there simply with a sheepish, sly grin. He rubbed the back of his head and lit his pipe with the other. He took a smoke and then flashes Asuka an even larger smile which would surely piss her off,  “My, young lady that was a nice shot, it seems you missed though.” Asuka's eyes widened and then they narrowed as she observed the stranger. Her face suddenly got red and her head took on comically large proportions, "I DON'T EVER MISS!" She roared in Doc's ear. The old man then rubbed his ear, lazily. 

It was then that she felt something touching her in a rather sensitive and soft area. If you must know, it was her butt. Asuka looks at Doc and then realizes that it was his hand clasped firmly to her butt.   “Ohh, now that’s firm.” A vein seemed to emerge on Asuka's forehead, beating slowly as she got angrier. Doc hadn't seen the young gunslinger angry like she was now quite yet. "Take your hand off my ass right now or I'll shoot your balls off." She whispered to the old man, loud enough so that he could hear it and clear enough that he knew she was serious. To drive the point, a click could be heard and Doc winced when he felt something solid press up to his groin area. "Not much a old man can do with those anyway..." She muttered. Asuka didn't care how old this bastard was. He'd pay for that lewd gesture. No one touched her like that, well okay, maybe a certain few people did...

It was then that something else clicked in Asuka's mind. She lowered the pistol she had aimed at Doc's balls and puts it on her holster. She took a step back, along with a deep breathe to calm down."Smart."  She stated simply. 'You're with them, the Firecracker Pirates. Nice job on trying to distract me, geezer!"  Asuka then whipped out both of her guns and aimed them at Doc, daring him to move."Hmm, you don't seem to have a bounty on your head, but at the same time, you did squeeze my ass. You also saved blondie back there, didn't you? Well there's no saving for you now old man. I told you I don't miss." She then fired two shots from her pistol and screamed, "Net Shot!"


----------



## Eternity (Jan 22, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Confusion]​
> Puppet? What was he talking about? Thoughts rambles through her head. Was Sarasa really a traitor, or was there something else behind it. Her hands where shaking, her legs trembeling, and her tears.. Those heart-wrenching, lonely tears. Tears of despair.
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[The demon called Mari D. Angel]​
It only took a moment. Mari's bubbling anger, after hearing those words, erupted like a dragon's fire. Her despair twisted into a determination so strong, nothing but death could stop it.

Screaming, Mari rushed into the stranger, tearing at him with her claws. Gash after gash opened up on him. He took out a knife, countering her moves a bit. But Mari was too far gone to care about a few cuts. After a massive array of shallow gashes, Mari threw herself back, then leaped towards him again. 

*"Lorien Longshot!"* she bellowed through her tears, hitting him on his shoulder, leaving a heart shaped mark.

The stranger stumbled, hitting his head on a twig. Sarasa seemed to stir, then look around.

"How dare you!" the stranger snarled switching between showing a wicked smile and a twisted grimace. "How dare you touch the allmighty Mabasa Irei!"

"Shut up!" she shouted back, starting another round of assults.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 22, 2012)

*Arana vs Cioccolato !​*
*Cioccolato jumped at Arana with his knifes out. She smiled and put out her left arm. Suddenly the knifes that were in Cioccolatos hands were coming back toward his neck. "What the hell". Arana began to laugh manically . "Never bring a knife to a Devi Fruit fight Cio !" Cioccolato raised his foot and shot a dart out of the shoe part of his suit. 

It managed to hit Arana right in the shoulder, and make her fall down in pain. Cioccolato threw his knifes aside and he tapped his fist together and from his finger tips came claws. "I thought you had a devil fruit ability, I just had to be sure. The weaponry I use along with my suit is made out of rubber how will you resp-"

Steel Ball Blitz !

A steel ball the size of a marble smashed Cioccolato right in his face and sent him back tumbling."Stop talking and fight !" Cioccolato put his face in his cupped hands while  he was rolling around in pain. "You little whore ! My face." The blood was leaking out of his suit's mask. 

Arana's left  arm had finally scummed to the  paralysis poison, she began holding it and panting heavily. (I guess I have to rely on the "other" arm to control the steel balls. I can't control them without the help of my hand yet.) Cio got up and put hit hands out and shot out a barrage of darts. Arana ran into a tavern to dodge the shots. Cio ran after her, but when he got inside she was nowhere to be found. He looked at the patrons and started yelling. "Where is she you rednecks ! I saw her run in here !" "Why don't you look behind you !" Arana smashed a beer bottle on Cioccolato's head, it made his stumble but he soon recovered. He turned around and smashed his fist into her face and sent her out of the bar. He followed up by shooting her in the legs with his paralysis darts.

He slowly walked out and picked Arana up by the neck. "You thought you could get away from me ! You stupid brat no one can cross the Neapolitan Brothers and get away with it." He said all while choking the life out of her. "I have to say you impressed me, snuck on our ship stole our shit then had the nerve to sell it ! But it all ends today." Arana managed to squeeze out a laugh. "For you maybe" she said weakly Cioccolato dropped Arana and crumbled down. "ARRGH! MY BACK !" He reached for where the pain was and he felt the hilt of his knife. 

"Dummy, I led you to the place where you had thrown your knives away. I knew my steel ball wouldn't be enough to pierce  that armor of yours, so I decided that I'd use your own blood soaked knife against you.  And if what I've heard about the "great assassin" Cioccolato is true that knife is probably coated in a deadly poison." "Dammit you bitch my brothers are going to rip you apart !" Arana winked at him. "That won't make you any less dead will it ? <3" "DAMMIT" Cioccolato passed out from the pain and he soon after died.

Arana was about to find a hiding spot since she figured the marines would show up soon but then she saw Trade laying in the middle of the street. She sighed and picked him and ran away.*


----------



## Cooli (Jan 22, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Rockoshie Town*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [The demon called Mari D. Angel]​
> It only took a moment. Mari's bubbling anger, after hearing those words, erupted like a dragon's fire. Her despair twisted into a determination so strong, nothing but death could stop it.
> ...




When Mabasa hit his head, his control over Sarasa seemed to waver. Her hand twitched, signaling that there was something happening on the inside.

Inside Sarasa's mind, the thick fog that surrounded her started to fade, ever so slowly.

"How dare you!"

That voice resonated with Sarasa. It was one she had heard before. It was the voice that repeated in her head so loudly, just before she felt those horrible sensations run through her hands. It was a voice that now caused her anger.

"How dare you touch the allmighty Mabasa Irei!"

The fog faded quicker now as Sarasa's anger started to swell. Mabasa . . . Irei Sarasa folded her arms, and closed her eyes as she took a deep breathe. She exhaled, and when she openedFher eyes, they were slit like a snakes I'll make sure you feel my anger. a devilish aura steamed from her body.

"Shut up!" the sound of Mari's voice bellowed through Sarasa's mind, blowing away the rest of the fog and releasing Sarasa from Mabasa's control.

Sarasa snapped too once the hold over her was broken, holding her head as she allowed the daze to pass away. When she was fine, she placed her hand on the hilt of Miyabita Suiyou, ready to start her own assault.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*



Bluebeard said:


> *Asuka Lasaro*​
> It was then that something else clicked in Asuka's mind. She lowered the pistol she had aimed at Doc's balls and puts it on her holster. She took a step back, along with a deep breathe to calm down."Smart."  She stated simply. 'You're with them, the Firecracker Pirates. Nice job on trying to distract me, geezer!"  Asuka then whipped out both of her guns and aimed them at Doc, daring him to move."Hmm, you don't seem to have a bounty on your head, but at the same time, you did squeeze my ass. You also saved blondie back there, didn't you? Well there's no saving for you now old man. I told you I don't miss." She then fired two shots from her pistol and screamed, "Net Shot!"



Now they were just running away from a bunch of bounty hunters and whatever that could be happening in the goddamn island couldn?t be more mysterious, they not only didn?t remember what they did, like the damn bar turned into rubble, but they were being pursued by the whole island. Ral didn?t knew if he should say it was funny or a total pain. Before he notices all of them are trying to escape through the alleyways of the city while being pursued by that hot but at the same time annoying woman.

Turning to run into another alleyway with Jack and Bridget ahead of him, he looks back to see how Kent was trapped by a hammock in a short even that made him smile a little and snap out from his boredom, also the old man was there talking with that gunner, Ral could only hear about something " being firm ". Without thinking more about it he took a trapped Kent and launched him towards Jack who caught the captain without much problem.

" Run! It would be too much of a pain to wait for him to get free "he spoke as he digs his nose with his finger and then sticking the snot on the wall.

Immediately he went back to the alley were Asuka and the Doc were as he saw the bounty hunter about to shoot something at the man." Hey old man, you should hurry up " his words attracted the attention of both people before he could send a small blue fire ball at Asuka?s feet making her slip and missing the shoot.

" See ya... " he said before leaving to catch up with the rest of the crew, being followed by the old man.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 23, 2012)

*[Big Trouble in Little China Ambrosia]​*​
[Wait… I’m not a Pirate, Doc Whiskey]​

The grin that sat upon Doc’s lips suddenly began to waver, if the threat to shoot his balls off wasn’t bad enough what followed was much; much worse. In the silence that followed the evil threat the all too familiar sound of a firearm being readied could be heard as Asuka pulled the hammer back on her weapon. Doc’s fingers lightly trembled as he felt the muzzle of the weapon being pushed up against his groin,  “Not much an old man can do with those anyway …” she muttered as she added more pressure to an even more highly sensitive area then what Doc had grabbed.  “Now, now young lady…” Doc lowly stated with all the nervousness of a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs,  “I meant no harm, and am clearly not worth the price of the bullet you threaten to put in me.” he adds, almost pleading his case with this young hot head as he pulled his hand free.  But as Doc pleaded for his little buddies, something seemed to click in the young girl’s head as her eyes cut from Doc to the alleyway then back to the old man. 

Placing her thumb on the hammer of the weapon, she slowly lowers if from Doc’s vital area, then pulling the trigger she guides the hammer down gently before holstering it.   “Smart.” she states very simply with a bite as she bore a hole through Doc with her eyes,  “You’re with them, the Firecracker Pirates. Nice job on trying to distract me geezer!” she growled angrily. Doc froze, his hands that he once held up defensively slowly drop while a rather dull blank expression crossed his features.  “Wha…., I never young lady. I don’t even know those people. I didn’t even meet them until yesterday!” Doc states, his voice now ringing with the same annoyance that was all so strong in Asuka’s.  Wrong move on Doc’s part. That vein on the young woman’s forehead popped back out as she whipped both her firearms back out and aimed them dead center on Doc’s body. 

 “You don’t seem to have a bounty on your head, but at the same time, you did squeeze my ass. You also saved blondie back there, didn’t you. Well there is no saving for you now old man. I told you I don’t miss.” she states firmly.  “WAIT!” Doc pleas throwing both hands up before his body defensively.  “Listen to what you just said, I don’t have a bounty on my head.” Doc states lowly and with a calm voice trying to sooth the savage beast that was Asuka at this moment,  “What’ll happen if you do that? You’ll get a bounty and the stigma of killing a defenseless old man.” Doc adds as he slowly motioned for her to lower her weapons. What he had stated seemed to make sense to the girl and it seemed that Doc’s well laid plan was going to pay off until….

~CAWWWWW!~

The squawk of a delivery gull cut through the air as it dropped rolled fliers, one of which landed between Asuka and Doc. Upon hitting the alleyway floor it unfurled showing a sepia colored poster. At the top which read in big bold capital letters WANTED. Doc’s blood seemed to freeze as his eyes followed down to the body of the poster which was mostly covered with a large picture, one that he quickly recognized. The suncap, small round glasses, wide grin and pipe. All of it was all too familiar. Even the girl, Rosemary that hung from the man’s neck as he held up a shot of Whiskey,  was a giveaway. Below the picture in large font was Doc Whiskey , the bounty was 115,000. Below it in smaller font was reasons which amongst them was debt evasion, arson and helping known Pirates. Sweat formed on Doc’s brow as he cut his glance back up to Asuka.  “N….now I know this looks bad” damn those Marines were quick,  “but I can explain young lady.” Doc stutters.  “Oh there’s no need to.” Asuka states with a grin, as she started to pull her weapons away. Relief rolled across Doc’s form,  “Be praised young lady, you are an understanding one.” Doc sighs,  “Understanding? Yes, yes I am. I understand you were trying to *LIE* to me! NET Shot!” she screamed loudly as she pulled both weapons back around and fired them.

Doc whimpered and screamed like a little girl as he tried to cover himself, but as the moments ticked by he didn’t feel any impact.  “Hey, old man you should hurry up.” Ral’s voice states cutting  though the air. Doc unfroze and looked around a blue fireball blazed at Askua’s feet causing her to trip up and miss her shot. A furious look crossed her features as she rolled away from the flames, that was the second time today that she was forced to miss her mark, and the anger that crossed her face caused Doc to turn lightly blue.  “Right behind ya young’un!” he whimpers as he followed behind Ral as he told Asuka ’see ya’ _ ’What have I got myself into’_ Doc thinks..~~


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2012)

*Firecrackers*

“Now THAT’S me type o girl!” he said pointing to Asuka though flinched a bit as she aimed the gun to Doc's balls. "Those be prizes greater than the One Piece lass! Don't ye be messin there or you'll get a swordfish up yer jacksie!"

Ral had launched their Captain, who was tied inexplicably in a hammock and Jack caught him. “Ha Haar! A little tied up are we? This be no time to sleep on the job! I’ll get ye free in no time!” He took out his cutlass and cut through the hammock and dumping Kent on the ground. The crew stopped for a moment to watch how the Doc was doing only to have a gust of wind send the latest bounties to them.

“Blimmen Hell! Will ye look at that picture!? That don’t look anything like me! I’m a lot more handsome!” He was right but not by much, of course it didn’t help that the pictures were taken when they had been drunk on Nectar. Jack was holding  three swordfish, with one in his mouth and looking menacingly towards the camera. “Three fish style? That’s a violation of rule 34! Awww Bollocks of a Kracken!”

Bridget’s picture was during her moment of indecent exposure, her arms up in the air trying to reach a cat in a tree. The tree branches were placed just so you couldn’t make out anything too embarrassing. “Arrr that be a nice pussy. I’ll be keeping this picture!” He said and stuffed the bounty into his pocket. By now the Doc had caught up looking very disturbed at the thought that he was somehow with these guys and they continued to run to the Resort, with Asuka still in hot pursuit.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 23, 2012)

Cooli said:


> When Mabasa hit his head, his control over Sarasa seemed to waver. Her hand twitched, signaling that there was something happening on the inside.
> 
> Inside Sarasa's mind, the thick fog that surrounded her started to fade, ever so slowly.
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Just Die!]​
Beating Mabasa had some effect on her. Her anger did not cloud her judgemen as much anymore, and she knew there was just a matter of time before she had to take the entire loss without a dark anger numbing her emotions. But she was not done yet. This man had killed the people she had loved so much.

"You degenerate! You infidel! You will never beat me! I am the maker of all things! I will not be stopped by a small hairy kid!" 

If his words where the only thing Mabasa had, there wouldn't much of a fight. Even with his zone fruit, Mabasa was no push-around. With a slim, agile body and strong physics after a lifetime in the forest.

In a swift motion, almost undetectable by the human eye, he grabbed his bow and arrow from his back and quiver, unloading several arrows towards Mari and Sarasa.

Mari leaped back, evading two arrows, then twisting her body to one side, evaing two more. The fifth and last arrow closed in on her head. With a remarkable feat of movement, she cocked her head back and bit the arrow into splinters.

With the momentum from her sidestepping twist, she used her body as a spring, leaping towards Mabasa with the force from hitting the ground. He had already unleashed twelve arrows at Sarasa, but before he could reach for the thirteenth, Mari lashed out with her right paw, breaking the strong wooden bow clean off, like it was a rotten twig. 

"How dare you!" he started, taking out a knife.

"Just die!" Mari barked, lumping back for another kick. But this time, she was set on teaching him a lesson he wouldn't forget.

*"Lorien Flurryshot!"*

The sound of bones breaking was muffled by the surrounding sounds, but it was still loud enough for both Sarasa and Mari to hear, so Mari stopped her assult.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 23, 2012)

*Overkills!*

The crew stood by the hand drawn map and were all impressed by the detail. Shinpachi smiled and pointed to a little island not too far from the mainland.

“If it’s ok, I’d like to go there. I need some medical supplies. Herbs and the like. It’s a good time of year too, a lot of rare plants are in bloom.” He looked around the crew and scratched his head. “It is a bit dangerous there though. It's a rainforest and the bugs there really don’t take kindly to people going near their flowers."

“Bugs? We’ll be able to handle a few bugs.” Dante said. Heather didn’t seem enthralled with the idea but nodded her head. Ike had a glint in his eye and grinned,

“I like bugs! I used to eat them in on the island.” 

“You probably don’t want to with these guys.” Shinpachi said forcing a laugh. Heather glared at him.

“What aren’t you telling us?” she said accusingly.

“N-nothing. I just have to get a few flowers and we’ll be on our way.” Shinpachi said a little nervously. Heather took out a dagger and threw it at Shinpachi, nicking him on the cheek. Dante shook his head at the spectacled man, he was getting to know Heather and knew that hiding things from her was never a good idea.

“Listen, you shit! I just had my fucking foot broken by this little pipsqueak. I’m not going to go into an area where me or my ship are going to get messed up, so you better tell me what you’re hiding!”

“Holy shit…” Shinpachi said touching the nick. A small amount of blood was drawn but that was it. “Well, the bugs are...the size of … Ike.” He said pointing to him, who looked surprised and then tried to open his mouth wider. 

“I don’t think they’ll fit Sister.” He said pointing to his open mouth, which Anya slammed shut. Dante picked up her dagger and gave it back to Heather.

“The bugs are a bit poisonous and yeah…They’re called Toxsids. But the herbs on this island are useful! Some of the strongest painkillers known!” 

Heather looked at her foot. There was only so much alcohol could do. “Fine! But you better be quick! Navigator! Chart a course and get us to that island!”

*A few hours later*

Vergil stood up in the crow’s nest, enjoying the solace. He looked down at Kiya as she used various tools to navigate through the seas using her map. That in itself was nothing impressive but she periodically looked up, imagining where the stars would be and making notes. Such a concept; that the stars could be used as a map was intriguing to him. 

Dante idly teleported a flower he always kept in his sleeve around the ship for Ike to chase. The ship wasn’t a big one but it was just right for their needs. Dante looked at Heather who was a little calmer than before. He took out another rose and then teleported it to her lap. She took the rose, put it to her nose and then bit it’s head off, spitting it out. 

“You know, I much prefer you now than that sultry act you put on at the bar. You’re definitely one of a kind.” Dante said. Before Heather could respond, she was interrupted.

“We’ve arrived.” Vergil said, spotting the island. It was incredibly green and they could smell the perfume of the numerous flowers even over the sea. All the crew went to the front of the ship to see. 

“Heh, so giant bugs eh?” Dante said  “Well bring it on.”

Vergil looked back, “That ship seems to have been following us.” He said pointing back to a vessel in the distance with a black sail. “If I had to venture a guess. I’d say your pursuers aren’t willing to give you up.” Vergil said, referring to Kiya.

“Well let’s get on the island and get some herbs and shit.” Dante said running off the boat as it docked

“We have to get poop as well?” Ike asked as they disembarked.

“Wait. Given the other ship in the distance and our ….captain’s condition…it might be better that we split into groups. One stays with the ship and Heather, the other…” Shinpachi suggested

“I don’t need no damned bodyguard! I’m just fine on my own.” Heather said angrily.

“Is that so?” Vergil pulled out his blade and aimed it at her throat. “I’m not like these others. I would have no qualms over killing you right here and taking your ship. In your condition you are nothing but a hindrance. You are weak and…”

“Hold it there bro. There’s no need to be such a jackass!” Dante said grabbing the sword.

“I don’t need you to fight my battles!” Heather shouted and pulled out a dagger, only to have it disappear from her hands and into Dante’s.

“This ain’t about you sweetheart. I know full well you can hold your own. This about him being a jackass.” Dante glared at his brother who’s icy gaze stared back at him. Vergil pulled his sword back sharply, slicing open Dante’s hand. 

Dante just grimaced, teleported Vergil’s sword to his other hand and punched him square in the mouth with his busted hand.

Vergil went flying, crashing off the boat and just holding onto the rail to prevent him falling in the ocean. He shook the cobwebs off and pulled himself up. Ike started crying.

“Stop fighting you two!” he said getting between them. Dante tried to move but Ike cut him off every time he tried to get around him. He then sighed as he looked at the little guy and bent over. 

“Don’t worry about it little dude. Me and him always fight like this.” He whispered in his ear “look at Vergil’s face.”

Ike turned to see Vergil who’s busted lip was prominent but more noticeably there was a glint in his eye. Though his mouth wasn’t smiling, his eyes were.

“See that? We enjoy arguing. And fighting So chill out.” Dante rubbed the little guy’s head.

“OK!” Ike said and merrily went about the ship.

“Still, I didn’t get much sleep last night, so I’ll stay on the ship anyway and get some rest. Captain you’re welcome to join me in my quarters…or you could go and tackle a bunch of Ike sized bugs.” Dante grinned at the fiery red head and stretched.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 23, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Archey Madma - Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> A strangely shaped blood-vessel protruded from Bellemy's beautiful neck. With a swift determined motion, he aimed his now armed crossbow towards Archey.
> The sight he saw infuriated him even more. Archey was now busy with the bolt protruding from his shoulder. He gritted his teeth as he pulled it out, blood splashing down on the ground. The poison seemed to be anti-blood-clotting as well as paralyzing.
> ...



*Archey Madma - Phoenix Pirates*

Bellemy crashed to the ground like a rag-doll, coming to a stop a few feet away. It took him some seconds to come back up, and another few to feel his face and react to the horror that awaited him. "My face! What have you done!" The panic in his voice was both amusing and frightening. Funny because Archey did in fact say that it would be an improvement, which he thought it was. And frightening because, no matter how you looked at it, Archey was now going against someone who was about to go, in every sense of the word, mad.

"You..you...you.." he stuttered, his eyelids shaking and twisting. His fingers wiggling like that of man lost beyond any hint of sanity. "My face, my beautiful face! My treasure!" Then, with a horrendous twist of his neck, he stared straight at Archey, an insane look on his face. "Die." he almost laughed out, the madness in his voice bleeding through. "Die, die, die, die, die! Ahahahahaha!" With two bolts  on his hands, he lunged at Archey, going berserk on him. Archey, being stronger and more experienced with close combat, easily evaded him. But when one of the blots nicked the side of his arm, his eyes widened.

Fire. Or rather, pain so strong he felt like his entire arm was on fire. The place where the bolt had barely scratched his skin a little, was now inflamed. "Shit, shit, fuck, shit!" he cursed, jumping back to  get some space between him and his attacker. "Like my poison! Eh?!" Bellemy shouted, spitting like a madman. "This is not even the worst one! This is!" he said, holding up the other bolt. "So die!"

Again Archey had to leap out of the way, evading the constant assaulting madman. Archey was beginning to lose the advantage at this point. One of his hands where paralyzed, his other arm inflamed like a blood-filled baloon, and his leg causing him much pain. Too much for any normal man to take.

And all the while, the greatest grin was plastered on Archey's face. "This is just too much fun!" he bellowed, stopping in his tracks. With his inflamed arm, he mashed another fist into Bellemy's already disfigured nose. A spray of blood coloured his arms. At first, he thought it was from Bellemy's nose, but the amount was too for a nosebleed. His inflamed upper arm was now showing a large open wound from where the bolt had scratched him.

*"Shintai Shintai no Body and leg strengthen!"* he shouted, his torso tightened, growing slightly. Blood vessels and muscle fibres showing through his skin.

*"Monster Meteorite!"* Jumping far into the air, he could see the despair in Bellemy's eyes. "No! NO! Just let me go! Just let me gooooo-" 

With his pumped up leg, he stomped with all his might onto the ribs. There was a "crush", a drowning cough, and a last breath.

"Told you you'd pay." he said, patting his pockets, searching for his cigarettes. But as he took his hand around the pack, he noticed that one of Bellemy's bolts had pierced it, and was sticking out the side of his stomach. "Oh." he said, dumbfound, yet surprised.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 23, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa; Rockoshie Town*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Just Die!]​
> Beating Mabasa had some effect on her. Her anger did not cloud her judgemen as much anymore, and she knew there was just a matter of time before she had to take the entire loss without a dark anger numbing her emotions. But she was not done yet. This man had killed the people she had loved so much.
> ...





As the arrows flew towards Sarasa, she gracefully unsheathed Miyabita Suiyou, placing her hand on the back of the blade as she drew it horizontally in front of her. Her blade had a magnificent glow as the light from the moon reflected off of it Rustling Willow with a diagonal, upward slash, Sarasa obliterated the arrows. The sound of her attack and the destruction of the arrows, sounded like willow branches rustling in the wind. Then with amazing speed, Sarasa took off towards Mabasa. The bone breaking sound of Mari's attack may have caused Mari to back off, but Sarasa was not so kind and gentle as she sped past Mari. As Mabasa stumbled back a bit, Sarasa delivered an attack of her own Withering Willow in the blink of an eye, Sarasa appeared behind Mabasa. Streams of blood gushed from each of his joints as he screamed in agony. Sarasa turned and was about to deliver a blow that would surely finish Mabasa off, but as her arm was coming down, it was stopped. A large white paw was gripping Sarasa's arm That's enough! Sarasa's eyes were still full of anger as Mari stared into them, but they soon returned to normal which gave Mari cause to release her hold. Showing mercy to an enemy will get you killed one day with a flick of her wrist, the blood on her sword was flung off. She then sheathed her blade as she turned to walk away, leaving Mari to take care of Mabasa.

You Bitches! Don't think I'll be finished off so easily! though his joints were completely destroyed, Mabasa somehow managed to stand.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 24, 2012)

Escape Rockfort Island part 1:
Introducing Jack Blade​
Silence, the only thing that was audible in the prison cells holding the scum of the East Blue in Rockfort Island. The Marine lieutenant who was watching the cells, stood with the keys to the cells hanging down on a string around his neck. He was keeping particularly close watch towards the right side of the room which was narrow with 20 cells, 10 on either side. Specifically he was keeping an eagle eye on the 4th cell up from his current position in a seat just to the left of the door to the room. The man in the cell he was looking at smirked when the door was opened, breaking the silence and another Marine walked in.

The officer stood up and turned to face the man who would be replacing the former guard whom the lieutenant was just filling in for right now. He let out a sigh, maybe man wasn't the right word. The Marine seaman looked as though he was barely out of his teens, once the young man noticed the officer he hurriedly raised his hand in salute before replying rather shakily.

"So....Sorry I'm late Sir!" The lieutenant tried not to let his annoyance at the fact, he was here for two hours longer than he was supposed to be coupled with the sheer inexperience that showed on the seaman's face. It didn't help when someone started chuckle which turned into a laugh. The officer wheeled around narrowing his gaze once again at that specific cell.

"SILENCE SCUM!" His demanding voice rang out but it had neither the intended effects of intimidating nor silencing the prisoner who seemed to only react by laughing louder. The new Marine looked on at the scene in confusion. Suddenly the man's laughter calmed down considerably but then his sinister voice rang out.

"*Hey boy, they didn't tell you what happened to the guy you're replacing did they?*" He asked although the look of increased confusion on the younger man's face as he heard the prisoner's words. The lieutenant brought the younger Marine's attention back to him when he spoke.

"Ignore him." He said before muttering something under his breathe that only one other person in the room could hear. "If you know what's good for you."  The prisoner Jack Blade's developed sense of hearing allowed him to catch what then lieutenant. He feigned sadness as he spoke, his words dripping with sarcasm.

"*Oh don't you trust me lieutenant? That's unfair I haven't even done anything yet.*" The other prisoners in the room finally made noise as they burst into laughter themselves. The officer managed to restrain himself as he gave the keys around his neck to the new guard who was currently even more confused. 

"Only thing you have to do is sit at this seat!" He stated pointing to the wooden four legged seat he himself had once been sitting at. "Don't move from it and don't go near the cells no matter how much they try to provoke you." The Marine while young wasn't stupid he thought that much was obvious, however he got the feeling it was the prisoner who had spoken before who was currently still grinning evilly. Shivering as he looked in Jack's eyes, filled with sinister intentions. He told the lieutenant that he understood and the older man left the room. The young Marine took a seat, no sooner had he done so however did he hear a now familiar voice ring out.

"*Hey kid, do you want to hear a funny story?*" The Marine looked towards him and replied.

"Not especially now please be quiet." If the prisoners had been laughing before they were now almost all on the floor unable to stop themselves. While was also laughing Jack had managed to remain in his position on his bed, one of which was in every cell.

"*Come on, you'll get a kick out of it. After all it's about how you ended up here.*" The Marine stared at him in confusion and finally gave in.

"Okay then, what is it?" He sort of didn't want to know but he was curious.

"*Well your predecessor didn't like me very much because I'm the captains favourite. The guy got too cocky and thought he'd et rid of me in my sleep. I wasn't asleep though and when he got to the cell door I broke his neck. You see funny right?* He noticed the Marine's face go from confused to intrigued, to horrified over the course of the short story. The man whom the Marine only now noticed had his bandanna covering his left eye opened his mouth to speak again.

"*Oh come on, you gotta laugh at the thought of any of you dogs actually believing you can kill me even if it wasn't forbidden by that cowardly swine Captain Tagrish.*" He pat the word Captain out venomously as the Marine found his courage stood up and yelled at Jack.

"I'm not a dog!"

"*Perhaps not, you look more like a lost puppy than a dog.*" He said as the populace of the room started to break out in barking noises, some even whistling and saying. "Her puppy, puppy." The marine drew the sword he had by his waist and charged towards Jack in whom's mind only one thought rang. *All too easy.* 

Jack stood up and moved to the door of his cell when the Marine lunged at him from the other end only for Jack to side step to the left and grabbed the younger man's hand squeezing. The bones in the young man's hand made satisfying cracking noises and he relinquished his sword. Jack casually picked the sword up. It wasn't like his sword but it would do for this. 

"*You lose puppy!*" He said, all hint of humour or sarcasm lost from his voice in that moment before he drove the Marine's sword into his heart finally releasing his hand and grabbing the keys from around his neck. He pulled out the sword that was now red with blood as the Marine chocked out his last breath as he fell to the ground where his blood started to pull out. Jack used the keys to open the door to his cell then looking around at everybody. "*Everyone ready to leave this hell hole?*" Loud cheers erupted as he went from cell to cell and released the prisoners. He didn't care for them but he realised from his last escape attempt that it would be easier if they were fighting the Marines. They wouldn't last long if any survived at all but at the very least he would have a chance to end that coward Captain Tagrish's life. it was only of time after until he left this place and that time is now.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 24, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

?Wh-what is going on??  Bridget was beyond confused.  She heard the conversation going on around her but she was having a hard time computing everything.  ?Oh-oh-OH!?  She couldn't get a real word out when she glanced down at the paper fluttering before them.  ?I...I...?  A crimson color overcame her skin as she thought about what she might have done and what Jack had said before actually taking the paper.

?Y-you...g-give...?  She stumbled back a bit before shaking her head.  ?Wh-what happened??  She wondered rubbing her temples where the headache still throbbed.  ?W-we n-need to ask s-someone else...?  Going to the resort was a good idea, someone there seemed to know what happened to them, or so it was implied.  Unfortunately as Bridget thought about it she realized they had no idea who it was or what they needed to ask them.

Just as she was about to voice her concerns she heard an explosion, before hearing Ral's voice and that of the old man.  ?Wh-what now??  Bridget wondered looking down the alley which the two of them were now running down.  

?Time to go!?  They yelled and with that Bridget didn't question, she just bolted down the alley, thinking of all things she would say and do to people if she had the guts.  For now she was just going to run.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 24, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Mark Markson - Mark vs Luke pt. 2*
> 
> Being a simple man could post a curtain disadvantage against tacticians, as they would easily understand the most obvious sulutions. But his previous tactic showed that he at least had the capability for more complicated tactics. So when Mark ran straight out towards him, he was not ready, making Mark able to close the distance before he could aim a gun at him.
> 
> ...



*Mark Markson - Mark vs Luke, pt. 3*

Mark was in a pinch now. A weird looking bird shooting at him from above, while another shooting at him at ground level. 

A sigh escaped his lungs, and a smile inched it's way upwards. "No other chance then..Oh, well..hehe..I had a good run anyway, didn't I?"

There was a good feeling, and a weird relief, knowing this might be his last minutes. There was only one ting he could do. Attack with no though of his own well-being. An all out assault. 

Everything happened in seconds, but Luke and Mark, it might as well have been hours. Mark took a deep, breath, smelling blood and feeling the haze of gunpowder itch in his nose. "Now or never." he said, taking one last breath, exhaling it, then leaping into the open area. He felt a bullet dig into his side.

After the initial shock, that couln't have lasted more then a split second, lasted much longer to Mark. The felling of flesing being teared, the pain and the adrenaline surging through his system like a prisoner escaping the police.  He laughed at the comparison his mind made.

Once the surge of dopamine and adrenaline showered away the felling of pain, he started running in a zigzag towards Luke, ducking and jumping at random intervals for confusion. Another bullet struck his shoulder from behind, making him twist and almost stumble to the ground. However, his fast reactions allowed him to adjust for the momentum.

When he close enough to be hit easily, he pulled out his own gun, shooting towards his enemy. Luke ducked behind a barrel. Mark took a few shots at the barrel, but when he watched a black powder prickle out from the hole his bullet made, somehting in his mind clicked. It was as if the sight of gunpowder had ignited some part of him that could react faster then he normally would have. Dropping his gun, he backed up until he was under a ledge, obscuring the view for the freak-bird. It could have adjusted itself in a few seconds, but a few seconds was all Mark needed. Using his right hand, he snapped his bow out from his back, stringing it, taking out a simple arrow.

With amazing accuracy, he fired the arrow. 

Fourteen feet..ten feet...two feet..

_*clink* _

Metal hitting metal. One single spark arching through the air. A Soundless glow landing into a puddle of black.

_*FIZzzzt--*_

Luke noticed it too late....


"BOOOM!"

*Luke vs Mark has ended; Mark have won.*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2012)

*Phoenix Pirates 

Van vs Siras *​
" well if you win, you can take whatever you want, not that you have any possibility though. Also You better have enough money in your ship because I will take it all "he said with confidence.

After the words of the marksman, the blond man took out a thin bunch of poker cards, a smile in his face as he has the thought of having some fun and by the way crush the man who insolently talked about taking his precious money away from him. " You sure have a big mouth, let?s see how you play "after the advise, the pirate took two of his cards and flung both. As soon as they were launched, the cards started to spin just like before, even a strange sound caused by the wind created by the speed of the spinning could be heard.

The brown-haired young man smirked at the attack, certainly those cards seemed to be dangerous but with his _great skill_ he was sure he could be able to easily get out of danger without a problem. Moving his head aside he dodged the first one before drawing his Hades, the special gun he would always carry around, and deflecting the second card by using the weapon as a shield in a fast maneuver only to fire his gun once, hurting the leg of a surprised Siras." My cards, how...?

" Bull?s eye! "he he let out before closing his eyes " Yes, yes. That?s how the best gunner of the world does it. Also my gun is made of a pretty hard material, your cards can?t even scratch it. " after praising himself and his weapon, Slayer shot once again though this time Siras was able to dodge even with his now injured leg before sending other four cards at a high speed after Van. Who dodged a couple of them be doing short and light moves though one of the cards managed to leave a little wound on his left cheek.

" Let me tell you something, kid. I always play to win! "he announced before sending a new pair of cards. By what he saw of the ones he just dodged, even hard materials such as rock, could be easily cut by those cards, even with that his smile didn?t abandon Slayer?s face." Well let me tell you something too. I have never missed a shot. " with that said, a bullet reached the right shoulder blade of the pirate who after feeling the pain of the attack was confused about the origin of that bullet.

Rapidly Van rushed until he stopped in front of a kneeling Siras" Bastard how..." " Heh. Ricochet. "was all he said before using his gun to deliver a strong hit across the face of the gambler knocking him out. " The only one who can beat me, is me alone. "he stated in front of an unconscious opponent before speaking eagerly" And now, all your money is mine!"then he rushed away looking for the  ship of the bandits.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 25, 2012)

Cooli said:


> As the arrows flew towards Sarasa, she gracefully unsheathed Miyabita Suiyou, placing her hand on the back of the blade as she drew it horizontally in front of her. Her blade had a magnificent glow as the light from the moon reflected off of it Rustling Willow with a diagonal, upward slash, Sarasa obliterated the arrows. The sound of her attack and the destruction of the arrows, sounded like willow branches rustling in the wind. Then with amazing speed, Sarasa took off towards Mabasa. The bone breaking sound of Mari's attack may have caused Mari to back off, but Sarasa was not so kind and gentle as she sped past Mari. As Mabasa stumbled back a bit, Sarasa delivered an attack of her own Withering Willow in the blink of an eye, Sarasa appeared behind Mabasa. Streams of blood gushed from each of his joints as he screamed in agony. Sarasa turned and was about to deliver a blow that would surely finish Mabasa off, but as her arm was coming down, it was stopped. A large white paw was gripping Sarasa's arm That's enough! Sarasa's eyes were still full of anger as Mari stared into them, but they soon returned to normal which gave Mari cause to release her hold. Showing mercy to an enemy will get you killed one day with a flick of her wrist, the blood on her sword was flung off. She then sheathed her blade as she turned to walk away, leaving Mari to take care of Mabasa.
> 
> You Bitches! Don't think I'll be finished off so easily! though his joints were completely destroyed, Mabasa somehow managed to stand.



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[A bittersweet Vial and a grumpy Sword]​
Mabasa raises his hands, tensing them. A numb feeling washed over Mari and Sarasa. But Mabasa, being wounded and tired, somehow transferred some of his thoughts into them. The forest scene fades, and the village comes into view.

A rather good-looking boy can be seen rushing past the houses. 

In the comfort of the bar, Baras is scrubbing some dried puke off the counter, mumbling incoherent words. 

The boy is running past a corner, taking shortcut through a garden, getting angry shouts and a boot thrown after him.

The grumpy barkeeper has no idea what is about it happen..

The door to the bar shoots open, and the young Goral Jesash stumble in.

"Baras! I am going to beat Roger and become the pirate king!" the young Goral shouted out, getting looks from everybody inside. _"Hah! Good luck lad, you might as well get the Vial and Sword and hope it helps then!"_ someone shouted back, laughing coarsely. _"But that Roger might be cursed already!"_

_"And strong as hell!"_ another one yelled, getting sounds of agreement from the others. A tall, dirty man walked over to the boy, and patted his head. _"Kid, give it up. You will only get yourself killed, and quicky too. Grand Line is cursed ma'boy."_

With a start, Goral knocked the mans hand off his head, bruising it. _"Oy, careful!"_ he said, looking at him sternly.

"Then I will remove the curse over grand line with the vial, and remove the curse over Roger as well! Just you watch, I will become the pirate king!" Goral yelled, now angry. Then he stormed out before anybody could stop him.

Baras then yelled to the tall man, his voice harsh and annoyed. "Ya fucker! That forest is cursed, it's dangerous!"

_"Hah! That forest is as cursed as your left leg!"_ the tall man yelled back.

"My foot is cursed! Just you wait! Something will happen to it if I don't to me rituals." Baras said, getting laughs from the entire bar.

Goral ran as fast as he could, determined to show them. He was going to become the pirate king, he was going to protect them like he failed to protect his parents..

He was...going....to......to..........

A void slowly encased the boy...

After that, only bits and pieces was shown to Mari and Sarasa. 

Goral was taken when he was nine. He was tortured every single day for nine more. Every gruesome act of torture you can think of. Time and time again. For nine years.

Goral hung from his hands by metal wires, that after many months had grown into the skin. His body looked like a skeleton with skin. His eyes where staring emotionlessly into the air. Any life in his eyes was lost years ago.

"Mom...He-help me dad..." The 18 year old Goral said, looking up at the sky. "I don't want this anymore. I couldn't help anyone..just let me die. Please, just let me have peace.."

With that, the light disappeared from his eyes, and he was no more.

The forest returned, and veil of hate hung over the two women.

"Unforgivable." Sarasa said. Mari was sure she could see a tear streaming down her cheek, but she knew that if she asked, she would deny it.

Sarasa unsheated her sword, and like a wild panther, she slowly inched herself towards Mabasa, picking up speed  as she neared him. "Unforgivable!" she shouted, and the sword was swung. 

*clank*

She looked at Mari with a surprised, but furious look. Mari's hybrid transformation, that was red and feral only seconds before, shone bright white. Her demeanor was calm and loving, but she was not smiling. All her love was in her eyes. Sarasa's word was caught between her claws.
Mabasa was hangning limb from her other hand. She had knocked him out.

"He deserves to die! Just let me kill him!" she yelled, but Mari was not going to move. "Then we are just like him. We give him to the villagers, they will give him to the marines.. Please Sarasa. You are the only one I have left. Prove to me that you are not like him. Can you promise me that?"

Another thing about her transformation, was that she now had her wings out, making her look much more like an angel.

"Please."


The long walk back was a tense one. Mari was in her hybrid form the entire walk back, ready to either knock out Mabasa if he woke up again or stop Sarasa from lashing out and killing Mabasa once and for all.

Neither talked to each other before they arrived at the outskirts of the village. They noticed that the village was different now. The silence that covered it was now lifted. Mari could hear the sounds of birds chirping, dogs barking, and people talking. 

"I'm sorry Sarasa." she said, smiling nervously at her, showing her fangs. "I am sorry I dragged you into this. I am sure the villagers will provide you with a jolly or the like, if you want to leave now." She hoped Sarasa would decline, but she would understand if Sarasa would leave after what she went through.

The first few villagers was still walking around without a direction, but they could see that they where no longer under the spell of Mabasa. In the middle of the town, Mari threw Mabasa down on t he stone pavement. "I thought you  didn't want to kill him.." Sarasa said with a snarl. "I don't, but the bastard is by no means someone who deserves anything more then shit." This made Sarasa a bit less hostile. She could almost make out the outlines of a smile.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 25, 2012)

First assignment: Claire Falkiner introduction arc​
The sound of a wet mop hitting the floor resonated within the halls of the Marine HQ on Tumble Valley Island. Even Claire admitted it was a strange name, but she was putting more effort into her current task, cleaning the floor. When she first saw it though it was clear it had only been cleaned recently. The tone her superior had used when he had given her the order was also an arrogant tone, like she was a waste of his time. She continued the cleaning cycle, putting the mop into the bucket of water and mopping the floor. After about 2 minutes a group of Marines passed by her. When she noticed them she stood and gave a quick salute with her right hand. They scoffed at her and one out of the 3 of them spoke up.

"Don't bother with the formalities chore girl, you don't belong here." He attempted to slap her hand down only for her to react quicker by smacking his arm with the previously held up right hand. "Oh is that a challenge?"

"If you've got the balls?" She responded immediately. The disgusted look on the Marine's face turned into one of annoyance as he charged her. They weren't high ranked,just sea men with an attitude, still the other two were shocked when Claire ducked under their friend's left fist and responded with a kick landing in the area where the Sun doesn't shine.A squeal of pain escaped the man's mouth as he clutched his now screaming grape fruits and collapsed. through painful yells he managed to let out the words "Get that bitch!"

The other two followed his order and charged. taking a fist to the left shoulder Claire spun around countering with her right foot hitting the man of her left with a spin kick to the face causing him to stagger back. Suddenly she was grabbed from behind as the leader of the trio managed to get up from the earlier hit though he was still feeling the pain. Before the man in front of her could land a punch she bent down so as to look to the ground causing the man holding her to take the punch instead. At this point the man she kicked had gathered himself and was about to join in. Still in the hold. Claire kicked her feet against the ground causing the man behind her to bend back allowing Claire to collide with both men's faces with each foot sending them to the ground. Repositioning himself the man behind put his arms around her throat and began choking her. 

"Now you're dead bitch!" He exclaimed as he tightened his grip. Suddenly however he noticed Claire was growing in size and her skin was changing, small black hairs sprouting all over her. Hearing ripping sounds the man let go of her in fear after he saw four new arms come out from under her coat. The two men in front of her didn't dare move as they had a better view of what she looked like. The now spider like humanoid turned her now larger body towards the man who had initially provoked her. He was now terrified not daring to try anything at this point.

"Well you definitely don't have the balls now." Claire spoke  in her usual voice which remained unchanged. She wasn't really mad, she had been expecting behaviour like that ever since she joined the Marines. She was honestly surprised it took that long for it to start. Hopefully though now that they saw she wasn't an ordinary woman and definitely not someone you wanted to piss off.

"CHORE GIRL!" Claire's eyes widened and she hastily returned to human form and turned to looked down the hallway to see a Marine officer,not just any officer but the Captain in charge of the base.

"My apologies Captain." He was in his forties easily but had a powerful air around him. She couldn't tell what he was thinking with his neutral expression, she didn't have time to figure it out though as he quickly spoke.

"Follow me." He said sternly. Claire was quickly followed after the man with a confused. She figured he was just going to punish her on the spot. He must be really angry if they were going to his office as was where he was leading her to as she assumed he was taking her. Her assumption was proven correct when he opened the door to his office. He went over to his desk and picked up a piece of paper on the then held it out to her. "A week ago we discovered a pirate on the Island however before we apprehended him, he escaped on a row boat. Yesterday we received that notice that he has been sighted by one of our scouts stationed on a nearby small Island called Newstar Island." Claire was shocked to say the least,she had been expecting a punishment, but now it seemed she was getting a mission.

"You aren't going to punish me sir." The confused look on her face when he had initially brought her in the room had already told him that's what she thought he was going to do, he still couldn't help letting out a chuckle.

"For defending yourself, no though you did help in starting it and that is why you will be sent to find this man alone." Claire figured as much though she had a few questions.

"What if he's left the Island by now sir?" She asked. The question was expected so the Captain already had an answer.

"Then look on other Islands, if you can't bring in one pirate then you are of no use to the Marines." Claire nodded her head to show she understood, the confusion had left her face and now she was totally serious.

"What does he look like?" There was the ultimate question. a question to which the Captain couldn't answer completely.

"The only thing we know is that he wears a black hat other than that we have nothing. You have an hour to get ready, a boat will be prepared when you arrive at the docks." At this point the Captain sat down at his chair and Claire's face lit up with determination..

"I'll get it done SIR!" She said giving a salute and running out the room to get ready,meaning getting a new shirt to replace the one she was wearing, her red coat billowing behind her as she ran. She would definitely do it and prove herself to the Captain.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 25, 2012)

*Overkills...*

?Like hell!?  Heather snapped at Dante.  Her temper was flaring, more so than the constant hum that she had been in since these people walked into her life.  It was bad enough that she had to keep him at bay most of the time now that pathetic excuse for a brother was telling her she was weak and useless.  A muscle in her jaw began to twitch as she sat back into her chair and glared out over the water toward the boat that had been following them.  

?Alright well we should go get those supplies.?  Kiya said with as much enthusiasm as she could muster, which wasn't much at all.  

?You can stay here.?  Shinpachi said not wanting to allow his cousin to risk her life for the second time that day.

?I think I will be safer with the bugs.?  Kiya mumbled glancing toward Heather and walked by to grab a few cloth bags to carry their finds in.

?We better hurry!?  Anya called, she was leaned back, her hand clutching her brother's arm as he tried to run onto the island.

?Right.?  Kiya sighed following the group onto the shore.

?So the herbs I need will be a bit farther in.  They like to grow in the shade...?  His voice faded, his eyes searching for a way into the dense foliage.  It didn't take long to find the path in, Ike had created it.

?IKE!?  Anya yelled in frustration and dashed into the brush.  Vergil didn't say a word only glanced at the cousins, nodded, and followed the gnomes deeper in the island.

?This really is a pretty island and it smells wonderful.?  Kiya bent and buried her nose into a particularly fragrant bloom.  ?Do you think I could make some perfume or bath scents out of these??

?I don't see why not.?  Shinpachi shrugged and helped Kiya pick a few of the blossoms.

?We are here to collect his specimens.?  Vergil paused for a moment his face expressionless, only broken by the very swollen lip his brother had given him.

?Hold on!?  Shinpachi called back at them as Kiya continued to pick the flowers.

?It's fine.  Go on ahead Pachi.  I just want to pick a few more.  I'll be right behind you.?  She didn't even look up as she picked up her speed.

?Okay...?  Shinpachi hesitated for a moment but knew the others would just go deeper and probably bypass everything he needed.

Several minutes passed and the young doctor finally found the things he was looking for.  ?Here it is.?  He stopped and began shoving the plants into the bag, wanting to hurry and get things done before the bugs or those other pirates showed up.  Finishing with those they continued on a bit farther.  ?Maybe someone should go back for Kiya??  Shinpachi asked once again picking the herbs, luckily most grew in the same areas as each other.

Vergil froze for a moment, the two gnomes fighting over whether Ike should eat the small worm that he found.  ?Don't eat that!? he heard Anya protesting.

?But it looks good and we haven't seen any of those big ones.?  Ike whined trying to take the creature back from his sister.

?I don't think that will be necessary.?  Vergil ignored the siblings and nodded toward Shinpachi, his sword silently being removed from its sheath.

?Why?  I don't...?  Then he heard what the other man must have been referring to.

It started off faintly then got progressively louder.  *?PPPPPAAAAAACCCCCHHHHHIIIIIII!!!?*  The blonde was yelling as she burst through into the small clearing, the bag clutched with a death grip.  She threw herself against the smaller man.  

?What is going on??  Anya dropped the worm and pulled out her hammer.  Then they could hear it.  The screeching buzzing sound of some very large very angry bugs.

?Dinnertime!?  Ike yelled laughingly.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jan 25, 2012)

*Selena D. Belrose*
Treble Cliff​
From atop the forlorn Treble Cliff, a haunting refrain plays through the night.












The waves toss upon the shore, effortlessly carrying the many ships that have been moored at the docks since times long forgotten. A thin white mist spreads across the island like a veil, as if to hide the island from the world, or as is more likely, to hide the world from the island?s sole occupant: an unnatural, otherworldly existence. 

High above the highest stone, above the graveyard that adorns the summit, there rests upon the air a charming young woman, her eyes lightly shut and hidden by hair.  Tears roll quietly down her cheeks, falling from her chin to become the mist that envelops the base of her mountain. In her hands she grasps a violin; well-maintained, though an antique. Below her lay a myriad of various instruments; some too old to function, others just barely able to create their proper sounds. The floating female plays with none of these tonight, however. This night is special. Her solo resounds through the darkness, a longing melody that wishes for nothing but to be heard. The specter suddenly releases her violin, yet it continues to play as it floats beside her. The girl gingerly lands upon a grave that has no instrument to mark it, and she raises an ethereal chalice that appears in her hand.

??Here lies Selena D. Belrose, daughter to Randolph Belrose and Layla Hart. On this day, the anniversary of her death, let us raise our glasses in her memory; may she never be forgotten, may she never be alone.?

Selena takes a sip. Gently she kicks off the ground, gliding from one grave to the next, letting a drop of her ghostly drink fall upon each grave. As the last grave was given its droplet of liquor, the chalice faded into the wind. Selena was quiet for some time, just hovering above her own grave, but eventually she whispered to herself.

?I feel like taking a walk.?

Like a feather she touched the ground, her violin still following her. No longer floating, she took step after step toward the town. The buildings were in shambles, with many bones littering the streets. A pang of regret hit her, as she recalled the townspeople, and how lively they used to be. Selena knew she was to blame for the deaths of her friends, just as they were to blame for hers. It was unintentional, surely, but she couldn?t help but feel bitter toward the ones who killed her. Her funeral was solemn and sober, a sight that Selena could only despise. The concert that was put on every night had been cancelled, and nobody played their songs. So in their stead, Selena conducted an orchestra, her own requiem. When some townspeople came to join with their own instruments, she was overjoyed, and continued to play. It was only when they no longer came did she realize that it was not by their own choice that they played with her each night. They would stay shut in during the night, and attempt to flee during the day. So she trapped them. It was not anger or malice that caused Selena to continue to ensnare the townspeople in her song; she simply did not want to be alone. She had no choice. She could not put an end to her routine lest she be abandoned, so she played without end. But despite all her effort, the townspeople managed to escape her songs with a final gambit: they died. None became spirits like her, and none survived. And for over a century, the town has known no living flesh, save for the occasional band of travelers, who met the same fate.

Selena continued her stroll, eventually exiting the town and making her way down the spiral path to the port. There she stopped, and counted the ships that were blocking her view of the ocean: three dozen crafts, their quests left unfulfilled as they tirelessly bob upon the waves. Selena boarded the largest vessel and peered through the mist to the top of the island. Suddenly, a smile came to her face as she span around to gaze past the horizon.

?I think it?s about time I went on tour.?

The next morning, after the mist had dissipated, no trace was left of the ships that were at port, nor of the instruments that had previously marked the graves of the island's inhabitants.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 26, 2012)

First assignment part 2: Setting sail​
Claire had hurried to the docks like her life depended on it. This was her chance though she noticed something strange as she went, the Marines who saw her let out snickers and some were waving good bye to her. _They don't think I can do it, no surprise there_, even as the thought passed through her brain she continued her run towards the docks. She had everything she needed. Her clothes, orders and steadfast determination, _I'll do it, without a doubt. I will succeed._. When she finally reached the dock, she found the boat that the Captain said would be ready for her. It was a dingy with two oars inside. 

"Well at least you're not falling apart." She said aloud to the small boat. "Time to get this show on the world!" She said loudly as a bright smile appeared on her face. The ocean was pleasantly calm and the breeze was refreshing. The town behind her which lay nestled just in front of the two mountains in between which was the valley that gave the Island part of its name was peaceful just having a couple of towns people roaming about visiting shops and neighbours alike. She took one last look at the place she'd only been in for a few months before getting in the boat. She could feel the boat moving underneath her to the flow of the ocean. picking up the oars Claire couldn't help but feel she'd forgot something though when she saw a trio of Marines gathered at the dock giving her a salute she couldn't help but feel happy. It was the same ones she'd fought earlier that morning. Obviously she must've earned someone's respect.

"GOOD LUCK!" The trio shouted in unison. She broke into a big cheesy grin at the sight and saluted back and began rowing using the oars to get the boat moving. It wasn't till the island was was completely out of view that she realized two things. The first was that in her excitement of receiving a mission she hadn't asked which direction Newstar Island was. The thing that really made her worry however was that.

"I FORGOT TO TAKE FOOD WITH ME! DAMN IT" She yelled so loud that the people on the Island would even hear at least some trace of her voice as she started to yell profanities at herself. After a few minutes of pointless yelling she managed to calm herself down and said aloud. "I'll look like a fool if I go back now. Oh well better just hope the next Island isn't far away."

_Meanwhile back at the base in the captains office_

"Well that takes care of that nuisance." A voice said aloud to the captain from the other side of the room. The other man was tall, at about 6 foot, 8 inches. He leaned against the wall on the far side of the room, a middle aged man with a muscular figure, light brown tanned skin. His arrogant voice spoke again in a pleased tone. "The sea isn't the place for a woman anyway. They should stay at home like the weaklings they are!" He proclaimed as his sneer was evident on his face.

"What makes you so sure she'll die Commodore Anderson? That woman has a fire, a fierce will to live. I saw it in her eyes." Anderson scoffed and walked over to the window that provided and upward view of the town below. The base itself was 5 stories tall and they were on the highest floor of the base built in the middle of the valley so as to make sneak attacks near impossible as the only ways into the base were from the front or from behind and there were scouts station on towers at either side.

"Please don't make me laugh woman are fit only for shining my boots!" He said somewhat annoyed at the Captain's comment. "Even if she by whatever miracle succeeds, after a week send a ship of your best men led by yourself and clean out that Island. No one is to be left alive including her. Is that understood Captain Bronze fist Brakus?" Brakus gritted his teeth, he meant to sacrifice innocent civilians just to get rid of a few pirates. Still Brakus remembered he was the inferior in rank here so that meant he had no choice. True Brakus was in charge of the base but that was mostly because Anderson couldn't be bothered to do it himself.

"Understood Commodore!" He said through gritted teeth managing a weak salute.

"Good." Anderson said before leaving the room with an angry Captain Brakus glaring at him behind his back.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2012)

*Drax Stinger~ Captain of the Stinger Pirates*​
*The ship cannot be fixed!* 

The quiet workplace of Finworks was soon disrupted by the very pirates who had just entered a few minutes ago. "What do you mean it can't be fixed!?" Drax yelled loudly, his fists clenched and his eyes focused only on one thing. Dominique Saber, the boss of Fin Works who had simply told the Stinger Pirates that their ship couldn't be fixed. Dominique shook his head, *"It'd be wise for you to quiet down." *He told Drax and behind him, the shipwrights of Fin Works, loyal to their boss to the end, pulled out hammers and chainsaws, ready to fight if this got ugly. Drax shook his head, he didn't notice the shipwrights. He was so angry at this moment. Who was this man to tell him that his ship couldn't be fixed? The Hangman was his prized possession and he planned to have it prepared so he could sail with it as he conquered the seas. As the ruler of the world, he should have this right. "You didn't even look at it!" He told Dominique, who responded with a casual shrug, showing his apathetic nature to the pirates' plight.

* "Vincenzo told me about what he had seen. I'm not going to waste my time trying to fix such an old ship. It only had a few years left in her, anyway." * With these cruel words, Dominique quickly turned around and started to walk back towards his office. Vincenzo sighed and looked at the pirates one last time. He knew that with the proper work, work that only Dominique could do, the ship could be fixed. However, as Dominique mutters to Vincenzo,* "Have them escorted off the premises. If they put up a fight, kill them. I have business to attend to with a certain company."* Vinzeno nodded, his dark shades flashing dangerously. Dominique ran his company much like the Mafia and as vice-president, he was expected to be capable of handling such situations. Vincenzo walked over to Drax and his crew and opens his arm, "You heard him... The ship can't be fixed, so please leave." Vincenzo told Drax, who only seemed to get more red. 

"You son of a bitch!" He exclaimed angrily. "You were the one who offered to fix up our ship! Do it!" Drax commanded Vincenzo, who simply shook his head. "Look-" Vincenzo was interrupted as Drax pushed past him and headed towards Dominique. He would kidnap this fish and have him fix the ship. He simply wouldn't take no for an answer. With that, every shipwright in the Fin Works grounds, jumped forward to stop Drax. However, Takeo stood between them with his blood swords. "Nope." He said with a grin and screams could be heard as they were pushed back.  

Dominique frowned and turned back around to see what was going on. He snarled as he saw his company suddenly turn into chaos, *"W-what the hell..." *He stammered. His shipwrights were clashing with what appeared to be a man who had blood dripping from every inch of his body, Vincenzo was moving quickly trying to control everything, but to no avail. Also, a certain blue-haired little punk was heading straight for him. Just realizing this, Dominique was slammed into the ground by the imp. *"Get off me." *He told Drax, who grinned,  "Nope! You're going to fix my ship! Takeo, prepare the fishing net!" He said, but there was no response. Takeo was busy fighting those shipwrights. Drax cursed and he suddenly felt his gravity change as Dominique got up, holding Drax with one hand upside down. The shark snarled and speaks slowly,*  "I'm in a bad mood."* He flashed plenty of sharp, white teeth when he said that. It was then in all of that chaos that the most unpredictable thing happened.

It happened in a flash. One second, the Fin Works company building was standing proud and Drax was fighting with Dominique. The next second, there was a loud crashing sound as a boom could be heard all across the courtyard. Everyone stopped their fighting for a second as they stared at the strange sight of an entire building burning and falling at the same time. A bomb had went off in Fin Works and it became clear to everyone there that someone was trying to kill Dominique. The shipwrights under Dominique immediately placed the blame on the pirates and they charged forward with more force in their weapons. Even Takeo was struggling to hold them back due to their sheer numbers. As the building continued to burn, Dominique turns and he growled, *"My company."* He whispered and then his eyes widened as the top of the building came falling down towards them. Drax acted instinctly, for the slab of burning rock was threatening him too and shoots out string. He hooked onto another building and swinged, catching Dominique in his arm. The two moved out of the way, just in time for the entire building to crumple and fall down. In the end, Drax stood over Dominique, who was still in shock on what happened.

All of the fighting stopped then and all attention went onto Dominique. What would he do now that his company was destroyed?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

*In East Blue Waters...*

Smoke billowed in the distance and all the air about them smelled of gunpowder and blood. 

Some of the marines watched the pirate ship sink to the bottom of the sea and forced the ship's owners, all caged up in a cell in the middle of the ship's deck, to do the same. The pirates gripped the impossibly thick bars as their dying ship went vertical. 

Two other marines though stood trembling, afraid to approach the HUGE fish man creature who sat in a reclining chair on the far side of the deck. 

"That fishman is scary. I ain't gonna be the one to do it." One of them said with a sweatdrop. 

"Come on man, he's on our side!" The other marine exclaimed. "What do you have to be scared of?"

"In that case, you'd have no problem telling him then... he may seem like he's on our side but I hear these fish freaks can turn on you like a rabid dog!" The other marine shuddered. "I don't want to be anywhere near him if he turns. You saw what he did to *them*." He pointed to the cage of pirates.

"You have a point... I never saw someone make such short work of a group of fishmen before! They're both the same race but that guy is on a whole different level..."

The fish man they were referring to seemed to be reading as he reclined. The book was comically tiny in his huge hands.

"I guess I'll go... He's probably getting impatient." 

Trembling with every step, the more tolerant of the two marines crept up the deck toward the fishman, who was wearing a finely cut business suit. The marine was wondering what tailor in any of the Blues could make such a mammoth suit when he came within ear shot of the den den mushi player next to the fishman. Classical music played in shocking contrast of the destruction all around them.












"Uh sir?" 

The fishman turned a page to the book. 

"We were able to gather that this crew is one of the newer ones, probably just sailed out of Fishman Island recently. The log pose we found seemed to be pointing toward Konomi Islands. They were likely making for Cocoyashi, a village on the side of the island that they were heading! Who knows what damage they would have done had you not intervened..."

As the marine spoke on he became sorely embarrassed of himself.

"What was their response?" The Fishman's voice was smooth as butter and bold as fresh wine. He didn't lift his head. Immediately the marine wondered if he had heard the whole conversation they just had about him. 

"Y-yes sir! All of those fishmen except one refused your offer outright. They said they would rather rot in Imepl Down then serve in the Marine Corp..." 

"All except one?"

"Yes Commodore. One of them was going on about how he repented of the pirate life but still didn't want to join the marines. He request that we let him go back to Fishman Island where he can open up a Takoyaki shop or something." As he recalled the words he allowed himself a short laugh and he relaxed a bit.

The Commodore fishman sighed, putting down his book on a small table far too elaborate for a marine ship deck. 

"Unless they enlist in the Corp they are going to Impel Down with the rest of the criminals. No deal." The marine went to tell the caged octopus-fishman the answer when the music suddenly stopped. "Don't bother..." 

The marine grew terrified once more as the shadow of this monster fell over him. The fishman in his full height was a horror to behold, his bulbous eyes glowing with a dull fire, his teeth like jagged swords. 

"I will speak to my brethren myself." 

Commodore Hernando "Smiley" Cortez 
The Gentlefish of the Seas​


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

*Ulmo's Cove, East Blue...*

*bebebedep... bebebebedep....* 

At that sound the lanky fishman hopped out of his bunk and hid behind a corner.

*bebebebebep.... bebebebebedep...*

The den den mushi went on ringing on the small splintering table (the only piece of furniture in the meager quarters) as the fishman slowly pulled out a long object from beneath the mattress. It seemed to be a wire hanger made into a thin pole, a piece of mirror crudely taped on the end. 

*bebebebebedep.... bebebebedep...* 

Pointing the "mirror stick" ever so carefully out of his hiding place the fishman looked at the den den mushi. He saw that the snail's eyes were bulbous and glowing slightly. He recognized the face.

The fishman casually walked over to the den den mushi as though nloting strange happened at all. He threw the hood to his marine vest over his face as he answered the call. 

"Yo, sir, its me."

"YOU WERE DOING THAT MIRROR NONSENSE AGAIN, WEREN'T YOU!?" The eyes of the snail bulged out comically as he shouted.

"Now Commodore, is that any way to greet your favorite pupil?"

"Cono!" Commodore Smiley spat back in his native tongue on the other end."As though answering your officer with 'Yo' is any more respectful!" The den den mushi sweatdropped. "Anyway, you aren't in lock-up anymore. Such tactics with the mirrors aren't necessary."

"OLD HABITS DIE HARD, SIR!" The young fishman called out from his hiding place.

"You're using the mirror again, aren't you?" Another sweatdrop. "GET UP AND KNOCK OFF THE FOOLISHNESS! I AM CALLING TO SAY FAREWELL!"

"Farewell?" Suddenly all the strange habits receded and he walked over to the den den mushi and spoke. "What do you mean, Commodore?"

"I mean, farewell my brother." Smiley responded. "The pirate menace in the Grand Line has become too strong for the marines there to suppress by themselves. I and a few more of my peers have been summoned to provide aid there.

The lanky fishman seemed at a lost for a moment. 

"Then what will I do?" 

"Foolish question, comrade. You'll take over the squad I was planning!"
"What?!? But Commodore I am just a-"
"You are just a fine marine who has fully paid his dues to society for past trespasses. You are just the fishman I need to rear our brethren in the right path. Do you know me as one to make careless mistakes?"
"No sir."
"Then it is settled. You are officially the commanding officer of the Forty-Fathomers! I had my own ideas of who you should recruit but.... what do you think?"

This was too much. First the poor fishman was made the officer of a squad with little consent and now he was being asked to decide who he would entrust his life to. He had to think though. Was not good to keep his superior waiting. 

"Well.... that depressed salty doctor guy might be cool... We could always use a doctor. Umm, Merrr-" 

"Merbuto Rays. Excellent choice. He has a salty tongue but a good heart. I may have chosen him to be officer over you had he been a bit more willing to fight."
"But he has a name for being a coward around here though."
"It would not be the first time people judged us only by what's on the surface. Who else?" 
"Well.... how about that old midget chick? Muro Ruro?"
"Why her, I wonder..."
"Well she has that whole thing with a human husband. She could be almost like a symbol of what we are all about, you know? Plus she is said to be handy in a fight."
"Excellent choice. Attempt to recruit those two and I will be in touch with other details when I can. Be strong, my brother... my heart tells me that this venture will take you to your limits and back. Do not lose heart and remember we are fighting for future generations of fishmankind. Take back our honor!"
"Yes sir!" In spite of himself he shouted with conviction.

The Den Den Mushi went back to normal. The lanky fishman stared lamely at it before tightening it and leaving his quarters in search of his squad. 

-------------------------------------- 

There was a certain echo in Ulmo's Cove that the fishmen officer had to get used to. It took a lot of time to grow comfortable with it... and with the cold, and with the sound of water constantly dipping from unseen stalactites, of slimy things gurgling in the ponds about your feet. After all, Ulmo's Cove was little more then a giant cave. 

The Forty Fathomer's squad leader passed many tents and doors bolted directly into sheer rock and holes from which dozens of marine officers went this way and that. There aren't many fishmen serving in the Marine Corp but all of them that do are carted off to this fortified grotto. Things got crowded. He didn't know how long it would take to find his two prospects. 

Finally, the lanky fishman "pssted" at a random marine and beckoned him forward once he got his attention. He began to whisper to him. 

"I need to find a few folk, you down to help me look?" Suddenly the lanky fishman pulled out a carton of cigarettes and put it in the confused marine's hand. "That can net you toothpaste and fruit cocktail for months! There's more where that came from!"

The marine sweatdropped. He heard about this guy. "You must be Lieutenant Sambito." 

"Hm? Heh, guess I am getting popular around here."

_-Frame freezes as the fishman smiles and stratches the back of his head-_

*Lieutenant Samuel Bitoro
Commanding Officer of Forty Fathomers
Institutionalized*


------------------------------------

As Commodore Smiley hung up the den den mushi, he heard a acid laugh to his right. By the voice he could tell it was the saw-nosed fishman pirate. He was the one who gave the commodore the most trouble. 

"You speak of taking back honor yet you sold yourself to the filfthy humans!" The voice went on, a devilish and not at all friendly smile pulling back tight lips. "You think any of them respect you for what you're doing!? They'll never see any of you as equals! You're a fool!" 

"To those consumed by hate acts of tolerance and peace will always be seen as foolishness. I feel so sorry for you, brother..." The Commodore was facing away from the Fishman Pirate Captain. The fishman who was speaking seemed to pause and for a bried moment the fury left his eyes. Then it came back with more of his cruel laughter. "Take the criminals below deck."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 26, 2012)

North Blue Rodger's Pirates-

The crew find their way to the shipbuilders, Akuma looks at them as most of them seem to be disinterested with being there and sighs. "Alright, Everyone... you are all free to go where you please. If you want to go check out anything on the island go have fun... i hear there is an iron and steel working part of town and there are music and plays... so if you guys want to go be entertained or go get some new weapons go on a head." Akuma waves them off and heads towards the ship builders on his own.


Thomas decides to go towards the clothing section of the island, a place where all of the best clothes are made in the north blue. "I can't wait to get some nice suits." He smirked, Thomas was a fan of nice things and a good suit could make a man feel like a million beli. Though, Akuma wasn't entirely concerned with where everyone else would be going, he wanted to get to the ship builders as quick as possible to have them inspect his ship... though, he expected to be paying for a new one regardless.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2012)

*Brandy~ Drunken Navigator*​
*On Melforesia Island!*

Brandy let out a excited little scream as Akuma said, "Alright, Everyone... you are all free to go where you please. If you want to go check out anything on the island go have fun... i hear there is an iron and steel working part of town and there are music and plays... so if you guys want to go be entertained or go get some new weapons go on a head."  The crew looked at her with strange expressions on their faces, but Brandy didn't care. She couldn't hold her excitement in for that long. Stuff like rebuilding the ship bored her, instead Brandy wanted to go out and explore the island. She hadn't gotten the chance to like she wanted, until now. It didn't take long for her to start sprinting towards the town and sweat-drops rolled down on everyone's neck. "Seeya!" She called out to them as she ran. Judy shook her head and sighed, "I'll go after her." She told the rest of them, calmly walking in the direction that Brandy had took off towards. She had no doubt in mind that once she reached the part of town Brandy was in that it would already be in peril. That was just the kind of woman Brandy was. A loud, extrovert drunk, but at the same time, Judy was starting to see the girl as a kind of sister. She'd never had sisters, only a brother. Judy chuckled at that, imagining having to look after both Brandy and Robbie when they were children. Then her eyes suddenly widened as her daydream turned into flames and the wicked laughter of Brandy could be heard over the screams of innocents. "NOOOOO!" The Roger Pirates doctor yelled out towards the sky and now more urgent then ever, took out into a mad sprint towards the town. 

It didn't take long for the cowgirl doctor to find Brandy. A neon sign reads, _'Jack's Exotic Drinks'_ and of course, Brandy stood there in the shop, seemingly floating in the air as she tasted drink after drink. The owner, most likely Jack, frowned as Brandy downed another drink. "Maybe that's enough.... These are afterall, samples." He tried to tell Brandy, but when he snapped Brandy out of her state, the girl snapped at him, *"THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH ACHOLOL!" *She roared in his face, causing the man to smell the stench of putrid beer. He regretfully nods and sneaks away, leaving his shop now that this crazy woman was in it. It was then that Judy entered the place and frowns. It wasn't a good place, there was only adult beverages, no milk could be sighed. She frowned and decided to get what she came here for... Brandy, although she forsaw a struggle as she had to tear her away from the drinks that she coveted.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2012)

*[The Ties that Bind]​*​
[Broken Port Island, South West of Ulmo?s Cove/D?Compose]​
Waves gently lap around the timbers that hold Broken Port?s port above the water. The brightly shining orb that is the sun hangs just over the horizon warming the sea mist to just the right temperature to make it a perfect day to lounge, and among lazy islands Broken Port always  tended to take it to the next level. This small community was neither known for export nor import and only really survived due to the Marine influence that kept the small amount of islanders fed and somewhat employed. Little could the peaceful town folk or the Marines stationed there know that they we about to play a part in fate?s deadly design.

Small bubbles break the surface near the small port town?s harbor, not from breath, but from the decomposition of flesh. A small wake goes unnoticed as the bubbles travel toward the ramp that lead up to the dock master?s small hut. The wake elongates as a reptilian head breaks the surface. Soon a long serpentine neck cuts up and into the air. The sound of a rod falling into the small bay can be heard as a sleepy fisherman is taken by surprise, every inch of his flesh crawls as he backs further up onto the dock, ?What in the sea is that?? the man asks aloud as he stumbled getting to his feet. Running toward the sea his hat falls form his head as the large sea monster?s body breaks the waves. The strained groan of the harbor moans lowly as D? pulled his weight from the depths and it violently shook with each step he took. 

The dock master drops his pipe as his gaze cuts up to his window, his view is fully blocked by a large head, needle like teeth flash as this monstrous creature begins to speak,  ?Greetings joor. I need the nearest cove of knowledge.? D? states, his rancid breath washing over the poor man. The man merely blinks, his mind can barely wrap around the sheer size of the fihsman, was that a fishman? That was before him. ?Whu?what?? he asks weakly as he fumbled around looking for his pistol, just in case.  ?Mey.? D? growls as his clawed hand wrapped around his beard, what was the modern word he was looking for.   ?Library, yes I seek your library.? D? starkly replies, his dark eyes locking whit the poor man?s. ?Li. Library? We don?t have one them, we have a small book store though.? He stutters pointing down the main road into the village. Without as much as a thanks D? turns and thunders off, why were humans so worthless. 

?Did you see that Steele?? a marine as while watching the whole thing. ?See what Frank?? Steele replies, his nose buried deep in a newspaper. ?Put that stupid thing down, I think I?ve just made us more money than we?d make in four or five months!? Frank replies snatching the newspaper from the other man. ?Hey I was trying to read the comics there.? Steele replies angrily as he attempts to get the paper back. ?Shut up and just follow me, this is more important than whatever it is your reading.? Frank replies coldly as he balled the newspaper up and throws it away. ?Aw hell Frank, now I?ll never know what Snuffy was up too.? Steele sighed stuffing his hands into his pockets. ?Are you coming?? Frank simply replies tuning so that he can follow D?. ?Do I have a choice?? Steele asks, ?No.? Frank replies. Steele shakes his head, but complies as he followed his friend. ~~

?See I told you.? Frank states in a hushed tone as the large fishman stuck his head into the store?s window. ?How can you be sure, I didn?t catch his face.? Steele replies meekly as he watched the strange sight. ?Are you kidding me? There is no mistaking it. Big, long tail and neck. It has to be this D?Compose. And he is worth over 500,000 that is our salary combined over the next year!? Frank exclaims as quietly as he could. ?Don?t you think we should get help?? Steele asks cautiously, ?I mean 500,000 seems really out of our league.? He adds nervously. ?I really don?t want to share with you?,  ?Why did you drag me along then.?, ?But I don?t think I can take him on my own.? Frank states with a grin as he pulled his saber. ?Come on, let?s go make some Beli.? He states with flare as he charged in. ?In the name of the World Government, you are placed under arrest D?Compose!? Frank states as he walked up on the fishman. ?Hey, did you hear me pirate?? Frank asks with annoyance as D? simply ignores him. ?HEY I?M TALKING TO YOU!? Frank shouts at the top of his lungs, but he still gets no response. 

 ?Joor, human I need a book that covers the known species of the planet, and one on???, ?That?s it. Come on Steele we?re doing this the hard way then!? he shouts as he sunk his saber deep into the flesh of D?. ?Fine >.>? Steele replies as he too reluctantly stabs his sword into the bulk of D?s body. D? pauses, his sentence ending with an angered growl. The window?s frame strains as D?s large serpentine neck splinters it with relative ease. His eyes were blood shot and full of rage as he looked down and saw two weapons buried deep in his torso.  ?Krosis, Mey Joor Aus.? D? growls as he reaches up and digs his hand deep into his own shoulder. A moment later a large bone is produced as the sound of flesh and sinew ripping can be heard. ?What the hell is he doing?? Steele asks pulling his musket. ?I dunno, but I don?t plan on finding out.? Frank replies as pulling his second sword, ?I?ll just kill you now!? he adds with a shout charging in.  ?Mey.? D? snaps while snatching the much smaller man up by his waist. With a yank he finishes pulling his great ax free and with a swing he levels the bookstore.  ?Die.? D? utters pulling the ax back around then down toward Steele. ?What are you doing you nitwit?! MOVE!? Frank shouts, but it is a bit too late, Steele is bisected. 

?You bastard, he was my friend!? Frank shouts stabbing his sword into D?s wrist casuing the larger Fishaman to loosen his grip effectively dropping the Marine back to the street.  ?Gure-to Bou.? D? snorts as he pulled his ax high into the air. Frank?s eyes widen, diving out of the way he narrowly avoids the fate that befell Steele. The large white ax impacts the ground with a jarring blow carving up a whole section of the street as if it were butter. ?Dammit.? Frank musters as he cuts down an alley. ?Come in HQ, this is Frank Willman, and I have a problem..~~?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 26, 2012)

First assignment part 3: Arrival​
The Sun shone brightly in the sky, bathing the small Island below in a pleasant heat. Seagulls hovered above chirping away. The sky was near cloudless except for a couple of small ones here and there, this Island didn't have much vegetation anyway so the fact that it didn't rain that often wasn't a hindrance to those who lived there and were used to it. The beach was how you'd expect it to be, sand, sand everywhere.

"Ah what a beautiful day." Said a male voice, the owner of which was lying down on the sand gazing at the peaceful sky. He didn't move from his spot or make another noise until suddenly a new one entered the beach. The sound of something heavy moving sand as it came up onto the beach. The young man, early twenties at most sat up and looked toward the sea where the rhythmic sound of the waves and the sight of the sparkling ocean was interrupted by the sight of a small boat on the sand that wasn't there before and the sound of quiet groaning accompanied by words who were to quiet to make out. The young man got up and made his way towards the boat when he could gradually pick up more of what whoever was in the boat was trying to say.

"Hun....hungry......need.....food." It was then that he realized the voice was that of a woman. Reaching the boat he looked inside to find a young woman passed out inside. It appeared that the complaints of hunger were being done reflexively. He then saw something about her that he never thought he was going to see. The cap on her head that showed that she was a part of the Marines.

"I was beginning to wonder if the Marines would ever come. I better take her back to the village." Granted he believed she was just a scout or someone sent to confirm the existence of pirates on the Island. Boy was he in for a surprise.

_2 Hours later_

Claire's eyes started to twitch as they were about to open. _Damn_ she thought as she opened her eyes. She had hoped it wouldn't take her long to reach land but she was out at sea for 3 full days with no sign of any land before she passed out from hunger. She made a mental note to bring a fishing rod next time so she could at least fish for food. She was curious though as to where she was. She looked around what appeared to be a small medical clinic. The bed she was on had white sheets and she looked to her left to find medicines dotted around a wooden table. The walls of the room were wooden so she assumed the place wasn't well off when it came to money. That didn't matter though, right now she wanted to know who saved her so she could thank them.

"Take it easy, you'll still be pretty weak." A gentle but commanding voice, the likes of which only a doctor can use reached her ears as he came into her line of vision. He was an elderly man with a long white beard wearing a white doctor's uniform.

"I'll be fine once I get something to eat thank you." Claire said, she indeed did feel weak, hardly able to move at all. The doctor let out a hearty laugh.

"You're lucky young Michael found you when he did or you would probably be dead right now." _So it wasn't you then_ she confirmed in her mind. She did obviously know that it was the doctor who actually saved her life but it obviously wasn't him who brought her hear.

"Tell him I said thanks!" She said to the old man before looking around the room again as realization of something struck. She looked frantically while the doctor managed to figure out what she was looking for. He went over to a small closet and opened lifting something white out of it. Claire beamed when she saw her cap in his hand. She treasured that hat more than anything. He handed it to her while saying.

"You really like this cap don't you?" He asked as she managed with difficulty to lift her left hand to grab the cap out of the smiling man's hand while giving her own grateful smile. "I sent Michael to get you some food from the restaurant, he should be back soon then you can eat." Claire nodded her head in understanding before replying.

"Thank you, my name is Claire Falkiner, Marine chore girl!" She stated proud to simply be a Marine and didn't really care about her low rank because she would rise up the ranks however long it took and become fleet admiral just like her grand father asked. The old man looked a little disappointed,Claire noticed and felt the need to ask. "What's wrong?"

"When are the rest of you coming? I don't think they would send just one chore girl to deal with an entire Pirate crew."

"What do you mean? I was sent to find a pirate wearing a black hat on Newstar Island and bring him in. I didn't hear anything about a crew." The man looked astonished and promptly replied to the young woman.

"My dear girl, this is Newstar Island and the pirate you're looking for is here. His name is Black hat Simon and he does have a crew. They forced some Marines who were here recently to send a message back to their base. A challenge for them to come and try to take them on." As the man informed her Claire's shocked expression gradually turned into one of utter anger.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

*Muro Ruro; Seawoman, First Class*
*Fishwoman, Marine and mother of Miaria Ruro*












There is a house in New Orleans..they call the rising sun..

Well..maybe not in New Orleans.
By the outskirts of Ulmo's Cave, a small cabin stands under the protection of a huge jagged cliff one one side, and the sea, with yet more jagged rocks, on the other.

It is a simple enough structure. Every inch is made from old driftwood, giving it a look to match it's surroundings. On it's small overhanging porch, stands a table made from the roots of a yew tree, forming the base, with a round, heavy-looking stone slab with rounded edges and small cracks and fissures.
Beside it, a simple fishnet-hammock, tied to the right bench poster and on a bent nail, hammered halfway into the wall, just beside the door.

On the table, sign of life is apparent. A  simple wooden tea-cup is half full with a greenish, clear liquid, still smoking. Beside it, a stack of parchment. The picture and the numbers are different, but the word "WANTED", written with big, bolded letters on top, make it clear what it is.

But in order to find life, we have to move out of the porch, over the lush green field, and into the wild seas. Just a few houndred feet out, laying belly up in the rapid current, like she would in a public swimmingpool, floats a ravishingly beautiful woman. Or rather, a fishwoman.

_~The "camera" zoom into the woman from above, before freezing when her body dominate the scene~_

*Muro Ruro
Cook and Fishman Karate user
Soon to be a Forty-Fathomer
Short..*

"Who are you calling short?!"  a manly voice enters from out of nowhere.

*I mean...graceful...*

"Better."

The scene changes, and Muro is now walking towards her cabin, the grass underneath her feet making her smile. Her flowing fins blowing gracefully in the strong breeze. The sun is making her gelatinous layer of "clothing" glow with a deep blue tint, making her even the more beautiful.

With a delighted sigh, she fall into her hammock, wanted posters in hand. Phoenix Pirates, Love Pirates, Ravenbeard Pirates, Eternal Flame Pirates, Firecracker Pirates, Rodger Pirates, Unnamed Crew, Stinger Pirates and Overkills.
A low chuckle escaped Muro. She had a mature, but feminine voice, contrasted to her figure. "Cute names. I might have to meet some of them..I wonder what kind of people they are." She let out another chuckle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jan 26, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> North Blue Rodger's Pirates-
> 
> The crew find their way to the shipbuilders, Akuma looks at them as most of them seem to be disinterested with being there and sighs. "Alright, Everyone... you are all free to go where you please. If you want to go check out anything on the island go have fun... i hear there is an iron and steel working part of town and there are music and plays... so if you guys want to go be entertained or go get some new weapons go on a head." Akuma waves them off and heads towards the ship builders on his own.
> 
> ...



?Well in that case I'm going to go find an inn for all of us to stay at, there's no point in hanging around in the cold all damn night.? Kaizer sighed as he walked off into town, he didn't like the idea of waiting around one place for a few days, however the condition of their ship really left him with no choice, the only thing he could hope is that he didn't revert to a babbling mess in the long run, as long as he could avoid a massive influx of crowds he would probably be just fine. Kaizer wanted to find an inn, and fairly quickly so that they could find a place to sleep, and get out of this cold in case a snowstorm decided to slam into the island, ?That's assuming there's even an inn on this island, if not then we'll have to find some place else to stay.? Kaizer shook his head, he didn't want to think about the possibility of that situation becoming a reality, so he decided he'd search the island high and low before he gave up on the possibility of finding an inn.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 26, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Brandy~ Drunken Navigator*​
> *On Melforesia Island!*
> 
> Brandy let out a excited little scream as Akuma said, "Alright, Everyone... you are all free to go where you please. If you want to go check out anything on the island go have fun... i hear there is an iron and steel working part of town and there are music and plays... so if you guys want to go be entertained or go get some new weapons go on a head."  The crew looked at her with strange expressions on their faces, but Brandy didn't care. She couldn't hold her excitement in for that long. Stuff like rebuilding the ship bored her, instead Brandy wanted to go out and explore the island. She hadn't gotten the chance to like she wanted, until now. It didn't take long for her to start sprinting towards the town and sweat-drops rolled down on everyone's neck. "Seeya!" She called out to them as she ran. Judy shook her head and sighed, "I'll go after her." She told the rest of them, calmly walking in the direction that Brandy had took off towards. She had no doubt in mind that once she reached the part of town Brandy was in that it would already be in peril. That was just the kind of woman Brandy was. A loud, extrovert drunk, but at the same time, Judy was starting to see the girl as a kind of sister. She'd never had sisters, only a brother. Judy chuckled at that, imagining having to look after both Brandy and Robbie when they were children. Then her eyes suddenly widened as her daydream turned into flames and the wicked laughter of Brandy could be heard over the screams of innocents. "NOOOOO!" The Roger Pirates doctor yelled out towards the sky and now more urgent then ever, took out into a mad sprint towards the town.
> ...




*The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia

Lysander Kinsani​*​
The rise of the sun indicated that tomorrow had come. The canine swordsman lay on the covers of his inns bed with his hands behind his back and one leg crossed over the other. It was a generally a relaxed position with his floppy dog ears spread out over the pillow. He gazed up at the ceiling while chewing on the end of his straw between his teeth. If his luck held out he would be able to stay here a while without worrying about marine investigation. For most his life he had worked in a loose alliance with the World Government but after what occurred at that island his head would be wanted on a platter. Lysander would have much preferred to keep his head on his shoulders. Nonetheless the ever indifferent swordsman would do what he could to survive while continuing his calling of collecting as much beli as humanly possible. He may not have seemed it on the outside due to his casual nature but he was a gigantic lover of gold and everything expensive. When he heard about Gold Rogers death all he could think about was all he money that the King of Pirates must have collected and stored away. He would have been searching for it like everyone else if he was not such a lone wolf. One could not simply storm the New World alone, he was not that foolish. He slowly pushed himself from his bed and adjusted his green kimono so one arm rested as if it was in a sling  before he picked up his sheathed blade and made his way towards the exit. 

Once downstairs the first thing he noticed were people gossiping. He made his way to the bar and ordered a drink while subtlety eavesdropping to the conversations. 
“Did you hear the village next to this one a ship crashed into the island?”
“What!? Was anyone hurt?” 
“I don’t think so. I know those on the ship escaped too much harm though. They’re on the island now.” He tipped his head towards another group talking next.
“So it’s true, Pirates are on this island eh?” 
“That’s right, the Rodgers Pirates. Some rookies but they’re certainly making a name for themselves in this blue at least.”
“Think they’ll bring marines here to capture them?”
“Probably. Hopefully they don’t fight too much; this place is a peaceful one.” Lysander downed his drink in one smooth swig and turned on his heel from the counter. Just his luck, some rookies had stumbled across his hiding place and without a doubt would start bringing attention to it. Perhaps he could take them out before the marines did and use them as a bargaining chip or use them as a distraction as he makes his escape. Either way he was not about to let himself be captured by the World Government for some fat slobs’ personal vengeance. As if only a flicker he strode through the village was in that was known for its arts and music towards the shipwrights’ main hub. It was time to secure a ship just in case things did end up going pear shaped. 










​
After a short walk from the village he was in to the next there were sounds of a commotion. People were forming around a beverage store with great caution as a woman roared from inside. It was not long before a second woman entered seemingly seeking the first. There was no doubt about it these two were a pair of these pirates that were going to get them all captured. His fingers rattled over the hilt of his katana as he pondered over the situation. Pirates were all the same, what did he care what happened to them. Never had he met a pirate worth giving the time of day too. On this principle he made his way towards the stores door. Some of the townsfolk that caught sight of his advancing blinked in surprise and tried to warn him. That was until one woman gasped in shock.
“Wait, I know him, he is famous in North Blue. That man is…!” Lysander pushed open the door of the store and set his intense gaze upon the pair of women inside. Pirates nothing but trouble. He waited until they took note of his presence, even if one was drunk and the other was trying to calm her. Once his intrusion was realised he pushed his blade less than an inch from its’ sheath. “…Pirate Hunter Lys!”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2012)

Merbuto Rays~ The Good Doctor​
*Ulmo's Cove...*
There were many marines here in Ulmo's Cove, most of them brave Fishmen who had joined the marines to live the dream that Commodore Smiley had given them. These marines were ready to give their entire lives for this noble cause and that was an unspoken rule amongst them. Well for some of them, there were others who didn't believe in foolishly dying for a dream that you'd never see come into reality. Fishmen like this were known as cowards and usually ignored by the rest of Ulmo's Cove. In a little makeshift tent, raggedy and with several holes in it, one of these cowards stayed in. As the winds blew, a sign could be seen which reveals the words, _'Chief Doctor'_ which was strange since everyone was aware that there currently was only one doctor at Ulmo's Cove. He went by the name of Merbuto Rays and inside the tent, the coward worked. On his medical table was an injured marine, his stomach cut open by the enemy, pirates who probably were suprised to see a fishman fighting against them. With the death of Roger, these were strange times. Merbuto focused on the fishman, though. His only job as a marine was a doctor, not a combatant and if he failed at that, Merbuto wasn't just a coward, he was completely worthless. So he worked hard, sweat rolling down his puffed out cheeks. After twelve minutes of using stitches, Merbuto mutters, "Dammit..."

The wound was no longer leaking for he had sewn it up, but Merbuto needed medications for the injured fishman. These medications would stop the wound from turning into an infection, but to his chagrin, he'd been giving limited supplies to work with at Ulmo's Cove. Since Fishmen were willing to give blood to one of their brother's, finding blood was no problem, but the higher-ups hadn't bothered with giving them any decent medicine. 

*"I can't work with these supplies!"* He whined, putting his hands to his face as he thought. As a doctor, Merbuto was expected to be able to deal with these challenges. He stared at the fishman on the table and frowned. * "What an idiot... Giving up his life for Smiley's 'noble cause'."* He said bitterly. He still had to save him, though. That was his job and suddenly the doctor thought of something. He'd have to make do with what he had. He grabbed the bottle of whiskey he kept near him and popped it open with his teeth. Taking a swig of it, he poured it all over the wound. The fishman, who had been unconscious during the surgery was snapped awake by the pain. He screamed and struggled, but luckily, his arms were held down. He also calmed down when he saw Merbuto's face. The doctor shook his head, he probably thought he was in a government lab or something. Finally, the alcholol was done sanitizing the wound. "Stupid primitive ways..." Merbuto muttered. The doctor walked out of his tent, secretly happy that he'd done his job correctly. Meanwhile, the fishman inside walked out of the tent. He look down at the ground and then at Merbuto. He held his stomach tightly, for the wound was still there. It could not magically dissapear no matter how great the doctor treating it was. Merbuto closed his eyes, waiting for the marine to say what they always said.

"You know... They call you a coward, not sure if you know that. The other day I would've thought so as well." The fishman said, his words unclear as he walked off leaving Merbuto stunned. Well that was something...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
"Fucking hammocks," Kent muttered as Jack cuts him free from the random trap that had somehow saved his life from a seastone bullet. "She's not bad," he said as he bounded off with his crew, throwing an intrigued glance at Asuka. "Didn't think I'd see talent like that out here."

"Is that the Resort?" Ral asked as the Firecrackers rounded a corner. The pirate crew, followed closely by Doc, skidded to a stop and looked up, eyes straining against the sun.

"That's it all right," Doc confirmed. "Glimmering Waters resort."

The resort stretched high into the sky, a curving building of glass and stone surrounded by calm ocean and a miniature tropical jungle. They were distracted however, as a man suddenly and inexplicably appeared from nowhere high above the building, screaming and firing his weapon before hitting the ocean with a bone breaking splash.

"What the hell?"

*Inside the Resort*​
"Hey Ty, you see her?" Shouted a mercenary by the name of Williams. He held his rifle in one hand as he scanned the room for any signs of their target, a red haired archeologist who had been calling herself Clemens.

"Nah man, she's not here," called his partner Ty, appearing in the doorway. "She's probably not even on the island anymore. She can use those mirrors to teleport, right?"

"Yeah," Williams called back, kicking down the door to another empty room. "You're right. She's probably long gone by now." He paused for a moment. "Say, where are the others? They should've been up here by now."

"I dunno," Ty said with a shrug. "Who cares? More money for us when we find her." 

Williams nodded, and the two began to walk down the hall towards the next room. When they passed an open door, Ty let out a shout and opened fire.

"What the hell?" Williams said, looking at his partner. "Chill man. There's nobody there."

Ty chuckled nervously. "Sorry. Saw the bathroom mirror. Thought it was her for a second." Williams nodded and peered into the room.

"Say..." Ty said. "Does something seem...off to you?"

"Ty," Williams asked, backing up slowly. "Did you fire at the mirror?"

"Yeah. So?"

"So how come it isn't smashed?"

The two mercenaries shared a terrified look.

"Damn. And I thought you two would be the easy ones."

*Back Outside*​
"We have to get to that archeologist!" Kent shouted, taking a flying leap towards the building. "She might be the only one who knows what the hell happened last night!"

"But the buildin be big, an there only be a few of us."

"Yeah, I'm working on that," Kent said. "But even if we don't know where she is, I'll bet they do." He pointed up to the sky.

The Firecracker Pirates stared as dozens of hot air balloons appeared from behind the resort, firing onto a single floor of the resort.

"Yeah," Kent said with a grin. "I think they know where she is."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2012)

*[The Most Powerful Sword]​*​
[Land of Snow, Ice and Bounty Hunters?, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias usually wasn’t one to suffer fools, or be in their company for more than he had to be at any given time. It just didn’t settle too well for one in his, well trade. But there was something about this Akuma he had found himself with. Bart once told him when he was young that one didn’t play into luck, that they made their own. And in this light his, Bart’s, wife told him that destiny was often shrouded in mist, but on occasion would land in ones lap out of the blue. Well the Roger Pirate’s ship did ever so slightly land in Tobi’s lap, well sort of. Honestly Tobias thought that is was a load of crock, but now he may be changing his mind. There was just a quality about Akuma that just made him believe that he, Roger, could accomplish anything. So it was then that Tobias decided he would throw his lot in with this Pirate and see him through to the end, hell and if Tobias was lucky he might be able to get his hands on some premium information, he always liked that. 

 “Well, I guess I’ll go and look at some books about ship building, I doubt you’ll get a Shipwright here anyway. You break things too much Captain.” Tobias states with an almost I told you tone as he started to walk off, if Akuma was to be this way all the time Tobi probably wouldn’t mind working with him. * “Aw, don’ t tell me you are seriously thinking about being his shipwright, that isn’t information gathering. Jackie is gonna KILL you.”* Jackal criticizes.  “Oh shut up Jackal, I know what the hell I’m doing.” Tobias mumbles as he walked off. * “Yeah, you said that on the last Island too.”* Jackal snaps back like an annoying parrot.  “Are you not going to allow me to live that down?” Tobias asks as he walked along  “To be fair Tobi-Kun that was just three days ago.” Raven adds almost nervously.  “I swear, sometimes I wonder why I don’t sell you two!” Tobias loudly exclaims causing a couple of the locals to jump.  “Do you mind, I’m arguing with myself over here.” Tobias snaps with a venomous bite as he felt eye upon him. 

“I never.”
“The Nerve.”
“Children these days.”

Were the comments that came back, Tobias just gritted his teeth and shoved his hands deep into his pockets, he needed to behave. Somehow he got behind both Judy and Brandy, that was weird, as they well.. Brandy looked for a bar, was this girl ever sober? Tobias caught himself, why did he care? But still he followed. Judy seemed lost in thought as Brandy sped further off eventually hitting a bar and quickly caused a commotion to the Doctor’s dismay as she is pulled from her pleasant day dream. Tobias can only shake his head, but on the bright side a ship outfitter was on the same street, and that at this moment was what he was looking for. 

Sometimes, just sometimes Tobias cursed his attentive eyes, for before he could enter the store he catches glimpse of a familiar figure. Pausing in the door Tobias cuts his glance toward the figure. His gray eyes widen. The komodo, the sword, the floppy ears. Could it be? Closing the door he turns and follows Lysander with his eyes as he walked toward the bar that Judy and Brandy were currently in. Folding his arms over his chest he started to slowly make his way over to it as he, Lysander, entered the bar. Was he looking for some quick Beli? No, not this time he had heard stories and the Bounty Hunter carried himself differently than he is normally described. Could it have been true? The story his Marine contact had told him? There was only one way to find out Tobias thinks as he too walked up to the bar. 

 “Well, if it isn’t the infamous Pirate Hunter Lys.” Tobias states as he leans up against the bars wall, just outside the door. He speaks just loud enough for Lys to head as he slid down the wall to a sitting position.  “Rumors say you’ve earned a name for yourself and not with Pirate heads this time.” Tobi adds as he turned his attention to his fingernails. ~~


----------



## Noitora (Jan 26, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> “Well, if it isn’t the infamous Pirate Hunter Lys.” Tobias states as he leans up against the bars wall, just outside the door. He speaks just loud enough for Lys to head as he slid down the wall to a sitting position.  “Rumors say you’ve earned a name for yourself and not with Pirate heads this time.” Tobi adds as he turned his attention to his fingernails. ~~




*The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia

Lysander Kinsani
​*Before the situation intensified any further than his appearance and the simple fact that they were pirates the swordsman’s ears picked up the voice of another who was leaning on a wall nearby. First he spoke his name which he was used to. Lysander was used to people on North Blue knowing who he was by now, he had been there long enough and his appearance was not exactly discreet. Pirate Hunter Lys or The Floppy Eared Pirate Hunter were names he heard quite commonly, the latter by the pirates he had apprehended. It was not this that bothered him, but the next thing he uttered.  
“Rumors say you’ve earned a name for yourself and not with Pirate heads this time.” At this he flinched slightly. Had word of his actions already been made public or perhaps this man was a marine. He rolled his eyes sideways to see who was addressing him. By looks alone he would not have placed him as a marine. In fact if he recalled the bounty posters correctly, he was none other than Tobias Kain. A pirate. 
*“…” *Was his first reply. His attention idly shifted from the man towards the two female pirates and back to him. It seemed there was only one option now; his name would be in hushed whispers all over the island in no time. The marines would come but too late, or him and the pirates. They were already causing distress for the people of this island, then he had no other choice.
Then was a flick of movement from his wrist to the hilt of his sword followed by what could only be described as a slash. Then it was gone. Lysander had not moved and his sword sat comfortably in its’ scabbard. There was silence. That was until the sound of the building creaking started. It was quiet at first, barely noticeable, but then the loud noise filled the entire store. The top half of the store slowly began to slide to the side, a line where it had been cut stretched around every wall. The roof and top walls tumbled off the side of the building allowing the snowy sky to grace the interior. *
“…That marine. He may… have been a monster… but a pirate… is a pirate…”* As cool and collected as he appeared, this swordsman could be twice as reckless himself. 
*“Rodgers Pirates... Come…”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia
> 
> Lysander Kinsani
> ​*Before the situation intensified any further than his appearance and the simple fact that they were pirates the swordsman?s ears picked up the voice of another who was leaning on a wall nearby. First he spoke his name which he was used to. Lysander was used to people on North Blue knowing who he was by now, he had been there long enough and his appearance was not exactly discreet. Pirate Hunter Lys or The Floppy Eared Pirate Hunter were names he heard quite commonly, the latter by the pirates he had apprehended. It was not this that bothered him, but the next thing he uttered.
> ...




*[The Most Powerful Sword Pt II]​*​
[Well that didn?t play out as planned.., Tobias Kain]​
One could hear Tobias? teeth grit across one another as he rolled out into the snowy street as Lys casually opened the bar to the chilled air around them.  The heat off Tobias? breath condensed to a light steam as he breaths heavily. All the rumors about this fellow were accurate. He was quick, scary quick and much quicker than anything the newly christened pirate had experienced up to date. * ?Look Tobias, the mutt wants to fight you.?*, ?I think you made him mad Tobi-Kun.? both Jackal and Raven stated in the recesses of Tobias? mind. Though Tobias didn?t have the time or patience to focus on the other people that made his head their home. And even in this cold weather a very real sweat rolled down his brow. Tobias gives Lys a respective bow as he held his left hand out to the side, his fingers seemed to reach for a weapon that wasn?t there. 

 ?Easy Fido, no need to be so rash, I?m no judge, so I care little for what you?ve done or haven?t done.? Tobias calmly states while his whole body stiffens as his muscles tense. A white energy forms in the center of his chest and flows outward concentrating on the palm of his outstretched hand.  ?I?m an information broker, so fighting isn?t my thing.? Tobias admits as the energy that formed on his palm produced white lines that fired in opposite directions.  ?But I am far from not being able to defend myself. Also.? Tobias states with a crafty tone. 

 ?There are things I can find out that most could never know.? he adds as a sword set in a scabbard appears in his hand. Though Lys didn?t show it, he knew that sword, it.. it was his weapon.  ?Oh, now that is interesting, you use a drawing sword style. Crafty, no wonder I didn?t see you cut the bar.? Tobias states as he lowered the weapon to his side,  ?Know what else Nagushi is telling me?? Tobias questions as he pulls the sword up to his side in a manner similar to how Lys held his sword. No response, the usual response one gave Tobias? ability.  ?It tells me you could be a little faster with your technique?.?~


----------



## Noitora (Jan 27, 2012)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Glacier Meadow

Bluenote Dreyar​*
​
By the looks of it the rest of this girl?s crew were also quite fierce. Other foes from the attacking pirate crew had been swiftly dispatched by the duo without much issue. Bluenote was under the impression he had also defeated his enemy and placed a foot on a piece of rubble as if he was conquering something.
*?Ha! Dem Pirates Ain?t worth nuthin?!?* He proceeded to put his hands on his hips and throw his head back in victorious laughter. His chimes also caused him to not hear the rumbling sound of a certain muscular pirate erupting from behind him. Brawn began to stampede from the building like a raging bull with smoke coming from his nose and his eyes as red as ruby. 
*?Eh??* Before he could ever fully look behind him the beast of a man slammed into his back like a rhino and sent him flying across the town square in a rolling heap. Bluenote twirled rather majestically for someone who had just been hit by a wrecking ball and ended up upright yet flipped, so he was balancing on the side of his head, with blood streams down his face and his eyes pure white. Brawn grumbled and dusted himself off.
?Damn punk kids. Who do you think we are? Our Captain served under Red Coat!? At that name half the town gasped in shock, the other half almost collapsed. The Captain himself did not seem all that pleased that Brawn had revealed such a thing but was obviously too preoccupied with Rose to make anything of it. The muscular figure stalked towards the dazed brawler with a look of murder in his gaze. He was through with games. 










​
?Enough!? An elderly voice yelled out. Brawn blinked as an old man suddenly appeared in his path. 
?What the? move it you old fool.? The elderly man was none other than the mayor who held out his arms, spread as wide as they could go to block the pirates? path. Not using his walking stick to walk was clearly causing him to struggle in keeping his stance. Even so, even with the sweat trickling down his face, even with the strain in his expression, even with the pain on his joints, he refused to allow the giant man to pass to the stunned troublemaker behind him he had grown to care for. 
?I shall not.? He said with intense resolve. The power of those words even briefly took Brawn back. ?It is the duty of the older generation to look after the new generation. What sort of adult would I be if I let this boy be beaten by you? I would not be an adult at all, I would be a disgrace. No, I shall not move, I shall not let you trample all over this boys dream and future! Even if you break my bones and body I shall not move! He is part of this island!? The old mans words boomed all over town, causing everyone to stop and watch the event unfolding before them. All the towns? folk stared with wide eyes at their mayor throwing away his life for the troublemaker Bluenote. Yet, something grew inside them as well. Brawn on the other hand began to lose his patience. 
?Then I?ll go right through you!?
?You?ll have to go through all of us!? In an instant a crowd of people formed their way behind the mayor and around Bluenote with their arms spread out. 
?We protect people of our island!? A woman called out.
?No matter what!? A man beside the mayor snapped. The mayor smiled a smile of pure joy at seeing everyone stand up for what they truly believed in. 
?We will never step aside.? He said lastly as he prepared himself for what was to come. Brawn gritted his teeth in anger and pulled back his fist. He had had enough.
?Stupid.? Like a speeding train his massive fist thrust forwards towards the mayor. He only smiled.










​
Boom! The sound of two rock hard object impacting shook the towns? foundation. The mayor opened his eyes ever so slowly to see what had become of him. The rest of the crowd had also prepared for incoming strikes yet were now staring ahead of them with wide eyes. 
*?No more??* Bluenote said as he stood between the people who had protected him and the pirate Brawn. He stood tall and proud with his hand blocking the punch. The most surprising sight however was the tears that had formed in his eyes. He has his eyes clenched shut with water trickling down his cheeks. *?Don?t say no more.?* He sniffled. The mayor smiled a grandfatherly smile and nodded slowly. They would leave it in his hands now. Brawn pulled back his fist and roared out in anger, the interruptions had simply become too much.
?Fuck this shit! Someone die already!? He swung his fist again with that considerable power. 
*?Neijing Charge!? *His power suddenly increased dramatically. Before the punch made contact the brawler smashed it aside with his own arm and did the same as Brawn swung his other fist. The pirate growled in pure rage as both fists were knocked backwards leaving him completely open.
*?ORAAAAAA!?* Bluenote yelled as he threw his first Unblockable Punch. It smashed the pirate right in the chest so hard his body began to fly back. Yet this time he did not move more than a few inches before bouncing back. 
?What!?? He thought, only to see Bluenotes other hand had his clothes clutched tightly between his fingers. He wasn?t going anywhere. Punch after punch after punch slammed into his body with that ridiculous inhuman strength.
*?Jackpot Headbutt!?* He yelled as he wrenched back his head. With one giant powered attack he slammed his forehead between Brawn?s eyes so hard it completely smashed the mans? brain about like a in a pinball machine. His eyes rolled back in his head and blood ran down from his mouth. The attacker was well and truly out for the count. Like a lump of lard he flopped onto the ground completely unconscious. Bluenote also dropped back onto his behind panting heavily with blood staining his face. He looked over to Rose and her foe and gave her a thumbs up, a blush also going over his cheeks.
*?Knock?em dead.?*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2012)

Akuma Rodgers, At The Shipwrights-

A boring few moments had passed as Akuma awaited to be called for his turn to see the shipwrights. "Number Forty..." Akuma looked down at his card, it said, Forty Seven. "Alright, it was 46 last time so i should be-" "Eight." The man calls out, an older man wearing a fine suit steps up, brushing his hand over his combed over gray hair as he steps forward. "Yeah no." Akuma steps up and stands in front of the man. "Look here dude! I was forty seven! Forty six just went! I should be next!" The man looks down at his tickets. "Ah, no sir, you see, your number is..." The man looked at it, he saw it was clearly marked 47, but he had been given orders to push 48 through. "It clearly says, 74." 

BLAM!!!!!! Akuma decks the man hard enough to send him flying through a wall, turns around to see the shocked expression on the older man's face and knee's him in the gut, then takes his number. "Oh look! I'm up!" He laughs, rubbing the back of his head. "Man, I just lost track of time i guess." He chuckled, heading towards the shipwrights dry docks.

"Hey~" Akuma waves as he steps onto the docks, the man he had punched before stuck in the side of a ship, he could see the men freaking out over having to redo an entire side and a deadline... but Akuma didn't care. "Time out everyone!" 

------ Fun Times With Dr. Rodgers-----

"Hello everyone, I 'm Akuma Rodgers." Akuma coughs, looking at a freezed framed picture of himself. "Lookin good guy, lookin good." He nodded. "Now then. I'd like to take a moment to talk to all of you about Anger Issues." Akuma pulls down a chart showing a different assortment of smiley faces, starting with an extremely happy yellow one to a raging dark deep red face. "Now, Today, i was feeling here." Akuma pointed at the first face, showing happy. 

"But these assholes at the ship wrights office made me wait for ever." Akuma moved down four faces towards an indifferent looking face. "And then they tried to skip over my number." Akuma moved down to the extremely angry face. "Now then, Some of you may say that i have an anger issue because of this, but it was a perfectly rational and reasonable thing to do. Thank you."

------ And Back To Our Scheduled Program----

"Hello, I'm Akuma Rodgers and i'm looking to buy a ship!" Akuma says with a smile, though most of the Shipwrights continue to freak out about the damaged ship. "..... This is beginning to get old."


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 27, 2012)

First assignment part 4: Picking a fight​
It had been an hour since Claire woke up and just as the old doctor whose name she now knew was Jason, the young man named Michael who had brought her to the doctor had brought her a substantial amount of food. Deciding she would have them fill her in on the missing details after she ate and got her strength back. Currently she was still stuffing food down her mouth. She felt her strength return gradually as she ate until now, she was back to her old self. As she finally put the last piece of food in her mouth and swallowed, she let out a loud berp and started tapping her stomach in pleasure. Jason and Michael simply stared at her incredulously for much of the display.

"I knew you'd be hungry but I didn't know anyone could eat so much without exploding." The elderly doctor sad as she turned her head to look at him while using a napkin to clean food off her face. She replied in a cheerful voice.

"You'd be surprised how much you could eat when you haven't eaten for three days." Claire picked up the glass of water that needless to say had been refiled a substantial number of times over the last hour. After a couple of seconds Claire managed to get back into a serious mindset. "Now about the situation here?" Both men's faces dropped from from their state of surprise to one of sadness.

"It started seven months ago." The younger man Michael began the story with Claire listening intently. She had given her thanks to him when he had first entered the room and they had given their introductions. "A pirate ship docked at the other side of the Island and pirates who called themselves the black hats arrived at this village. Their leader, a huge man known as Black Hat Simon decided this Island would serve as their base of operations and started to bring pain and misery to the townspeople. He would make all the shop owners give his men whatever they wanted for free and if they refused he killed them. Sometimes he'll even take a villager at random and torture them to death forcing the whole village, to set an example as he says." If looks could kill, Claire would be the only person standing right now. She was furious, angrier than she'd ever been in her whole life.

"Where is he now?" The men's eyes widened at her question.

"He stays at the mansion the former village chief used to live in but it's surrounded by his men at all times, you aren't actually going to go fight him are you. He's a monster with brutish strength. To fight him would be suicide." Michael finished.

"And to let him go unchallenged would not only be cowardly but a bigger crime than any he has committed, besides I'm stronger than I look." They staggered back at the accusing look in her eyes while she said the word cowardly.

"At least you should wait for reinforcements." Jason said. Claire was about to give a answer to him when they heard a scream coming from outside. Quicker than either could react Claire reached the door to the small, one story building  and looked outside to find five rugged dirty looking men, pirates she could tell by looking. Two of them had flintlock pistols and the other three had standard swords. She looked in the direction they were advancing on to find a woman about her age if a little younger.

"You're coming to see the captain, he's going to make you his next example1" The man in the middle said as they started to laugh evilly.

"Please, someone help me?" The young woman who was on the ground crawling away and looking around frantically with a pleading look on her face. Claire's rage reached its peak when she noticed no one even making a move.

"Wait they'll kill you.!" The two men only now reaching her said loudly as she charged , they were the only ones however who noticed her body change as she entered her zoan form. As the lead pirate reached down to grab the woman he didn't expect the fierce punch to the face he received. He was sent to the ground several feet away unconscious.. The four remaining pirates, the villagers in attendance, the two men who saved her life and the woman she now stood in front of stared at Claire in shock and others horror. Well it wasn't everyday you saw a humanoid female spider with six arms. She looked directly at the woman.

"Don't be afraid. I'll deal with them." She said with a  reassuring voice or as reassuring as she could manage as angry as she was right now. It somehow seemed to work anyway especially once people looked at her head long enough to notice  the Marine cap. When she heard a confident voice she turned to face the four remaining pirates.

"A Marine? So you guys do have some guts. You must've eaten a Devil Fruit. Don't think that means you can beat us though, after all we have you outnumbered." With that saw the scum of the earth charged along with his other sword wielding colleague. The gun toting pirates behind them took aim at her.  They didn't expect however the two thin white lines of material that wrapped around each gun. Pulling them out of their arms, the two weapons each collided with the head of one of the sword wielders whom promptly received a punch in the face each upon staggering from the objects that hit the back of their heads. She didn't even give the other two time to think about running away as a web line wrapped around the waist of one of them. She pulled sharply causing the man to come flying towards her.

"Web lash!" She spoke with venom as she rammed her top right fist straight into the man's nose, shattering the offending body part.  Needless to say he couldn't even let out a cry of pain, he was just knocked out cold instantly but he would most likely be in a lot of pain when he woke up sometime in the next, 4 or 5 days. "YOU!" The final pirate who was now quivering in fear so much so that he was actually unable to move was the subject of her next sentence. Before she spoke she reverted to her normal form. "Run along back to your Captain and tell him that tell him that justice is waiting for him." She demanded as the man managed to turn around and run back towards the mansion where his captain was so as he could warn him of the new arrival. Cheers rang out as the pirate ran and Claire found herself assailed with all sorts of questions about how she changed her shape and if she really was a Marine or not. She actually appreciated the attention. Hopefully her challenge would be accepted, for now she would wait for Simon's reply.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 27, 2012)

*Overkills!*

“Paaachiii” the shrill scream could be heard from the ship where Dante and Heather were. 

“Heh, sounds like their having fun.” Dante said opening one eye as he slept on the deck

“Feel free to join them.” Heather remarked, grimacing slightly as she put her weight on her bad foot to try and get a glass of water. It was just out of reach and it would mean having to put more weight on the injured limb. Dante got up and handed it to her.

“You can ask you know? I’m not a total jackass all the time.” Dante said as the glass was snatched away from him.



Meanwhile in the forest Shinpachi looked at the three large bugs. One was a cross between a slug and a spider, another was some giant praying mantis and the last was a flying cockroach. He wanted to be brave for his cousin, be the man but when the mantis started screeching, all Kiya saw next to her was a puff of dust, where her cousin was.

“Pachi?” she asked looking for him.

“He’s up in the treeeeeee!” Ike shouted gleefully from above them. 

“IKE!” Anya shouted almost having a coronary when seeing her brother on the back of the cockroach as it flew above them. Anya ran after the pair.

Vergil looked hard at the Mantis who showed off it’s long and deadly limbs. It swiped at Vergil who ducked only to hear a tree behind him fall. 

“You are a swordfighter of the insect world? Intriguing.” Vergil took out his sword and pointed it at the green giant creature. “You shall fall.” 

The Mantis didn’t understand words but understood the challenge. It slammed down a leg towards Vergil’s head, which was inches away from being split in two. Vergil slashed at the limb of the bug, only to have it blocked by the hard edge of the Mantis’s leg. The battle carried on, with counter attack, followed by counter attack. The white haired warrior was facing an all too familiar type of opponent. There was a moment as both were pushed back,

“You fight with no technique, just on pure instinct.” Vergil said closing his eyes as the Mantis charged towards him, “My brother’s instincts are better than yours.”

The sharp front legs crashed towards Vergil with full force and were met with a block, a flip and the human standing a top of the bug’s head; the sword was slowly put back into it’s sheath. There was a look of shock about the creature and as Vergil’s sword clicked into the sheath, it’s head split into equal quarters and fell to the ground along with the rest of the body.

He turned his attention to Shinpachi and Kiya who were battling the slug-spider, but did not interfere. He wanted to see if they were as weak as they seemed.

“Oh shit oh shit oh shit!” Shinpachi shouted as the legs of the spider started to climb up the tree. “uh, uh….I’m gonna die!”

“Calm down Pachi! You can do this!” Kiya shouted, inadvertently drawing the attention of the dark purple thing. It turned and fired a white mass of sticky webbing at her. Kiya only just managed to avoid it.

“Hey! Leave her alone…uh….” Shinpachi looked around for something. He saw a withered pure white tree. “Ah! Kiya can you keep him busy for a minute?”

“I don’t think I have a choice in the matter!” the blonde girl said running, avoiding more projectile webbing. Shinpachi was trying to jump from one tree to the next but couldn’t muster the courage to do it quickly. He climbed to the edge of a branch and whimpered as he stretched out his leg to get to the other tree. The drop now would be fatal but seeing Kiya being chased by that monstrosity that clearly wanted to eat her, made Shinpachi move a lot faster than he normally would have.

After a few minutes he managed to get to the white tree. He put a knife in it and tasted it. “Ugh! I thought so. This is a salt tree, one of the mysteries of the West Blue. We’re going to have to cut this thing down and cover the slug thing in the sap. It’s high salt content should kill it instantly. I don’t have a sword big enough!” Shinpachi shouted as he hammered into the trunch with his knife. He then paused, going a little red at the double meaning, “so to speak…”


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 27, 2012)

The wind felt good as it blew through his hair, the helmet he never used sitting on the back of his motorbike. He concentrated on the roar of the engine, the world turning to a blur of green and grey as he sped through the town at breakneck speeds.

Ha. As if he had to worry about a broken neck.

Leo pulled over, stopping at a cliff face, looking out at the city as the horizon turned red. He pulled a cigar from jacket pocket, slicing the end before biting down. He dug in his pockets, rolling his eyes when he found no lighter.

Right, he'd lost it when he'd tried to take on his friend Zack. That had not been one of his best ideas.

He took a long pull from the cigar, flexing his fingers. He closed his eyes for a moment, completely oblivious to the large factory in the distance. He took another calming pull from the cigar, throwing his leg over the bike before speeding back down through the city.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2012)

*Sendo – TFAJ.*


The others kept talking whilst Sendo stared out to the fish market located near the docks. Bakers and green grocers gathered here too, as people would always come for the first catches of the day, and it was a good idea to set up stall close to the fish market. Prices were steep around here and poverty was rife in this neck of the woods. Sendo had been fortunate that his village was a self sustaining, but on occasion Mary and Jace would come with him to the market to buy something they couldn’t get at the village, and were always left a lot poorer.

He saw a mother and a son walk by. The lady, a dangerously thin woman who had barely enough power to stand walked past the fish stall and paused as she looked at the food. Her body was all skin and the bones jutted out horribly. The son, must have been around ten, looked slightly healthier, though not by much. Clearly whatever food the pair could obtain had been shared more with the younger half of the two. Sendo could understand that. If he were to be put in the same situation then he would give all his food to Jace first. 

The son had a look in his eye as he watched his mother look longingly at the food on display, so close yet torturously far. She ushered the boy to move on and did so. But then as the mother rounded a corner, the boy darted back and stole an apple. He ran but unfortunately was caught by the grocer, who picked him up by his arms and glared at him. The boy kicked out violently, winding the rotund, bearded man, who then threw the boy against a wall, before picking him up again.

The mother came racing back and pleaded with the man not to report him, explaining fervently their situation. They hadn’t eaten in weeks, their husband had been killed, they had nowhere to go.

The grocer pointed to the ship with Sendo, Shin, Blitz and Kaya in it, telling her that they would deal with it.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

A burning had settled into Bridget's muscles, the run they had been on being more exercise than she had in a while.  Now they had to climb several stories up a building to once again be shot at.  The elevators would be out of the question, it was just a way to announce their arrival.  ?W-we should t-take the s-stairs...?  Bridget mumbled as the group burst into the Resort lobby.  

People were running around screaming, their heads low with their arms shielding them.  Apparently this would prevent shards of glass and other debris from impaling them.  Bridget shook her head and sighed.   Humans were the same everywhere.  ?Over th-their...?  the young woman pointed toward the heavy gray steel door with a symbol of steps above it.

Opening the door, they could hear the muffled sounds of the gunfire.  ?D-do we r-really n-need to know about l-last night s-so bad??  She asks looking up at concrete steps as they spiraled up the many floors.  Screams could be heard, alarms were going off but everything was muffled by the solid walls and doors guarding barely used path.  This was a resort, how many people would actually take the stairs rather than the elevator.  



*
Unnamed Crew...

Adora...
*

After checking for rations and going over the ship a second time, Adora was wondering who had actually won that cooking contest.  She would actually bet that old captain was hoping that somebody would take the floating health hazard off his hands.  With a sigh she grabbed what cleaning supplies she could and began scrubbing down the ship, well first the kitchen then the captain's cabin.  The two places she would spend the most time.

?I can't believe I got myself caught up with this bunch.?  A hard glint came to her eyes as she remembered the antics they had shown her before.  ?How much grease is on here??  She growled trying to forget the confrontations from earlier through the scrubbing of the counters, a place she would fix no food until it was clean enough not to give them stomach issues from just mere contact.

Adora really couldn't wait to get to the island.  She needed supplies if they were going to survive and she was curious to what other lands held for her.  It wouldn't take like.  ?Why would I feed them??  Her teeth ground against each other but then another sigh escaped her.  For the moment she was stuck with them so she might as well deal with it or be absolutely miserable.  ?No way.?  Adora shook her head, she wasn't going to be miserable, she didn't like to feel that way.  Tossing the rag back into the bucket, now realizing the kitchen was a much lighter color than when she walked into it.  The thought made her shiver.

?Massage??  Adora caught the last words as she moved on deck and caught sight of their destination, the thought of a man's large warm hands erasing the tension making her smile.  ?That could be fun...?  She mumbled and leaned on the railing, the wind soft and refreshing against her face.  ?Let's make sure we try and get this thing set before we enjoy ourselves....please??  She hated to ask like that but she was hoping they would pay attention a bit.

The boat bumped softly against the pier and ropes were tossed.  They had arrived at the island.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2012)

TFAJ

Sendo, having seen the situation develop, moved towards the boarding plan with an expression of sadness and compassion of his face that compelled Shin to follow after him. The swordsman hadn't noticed the scene between the grocer and the poor family members, having been distracted by Kaya shrugging of yet another proclamation of love by Blitz. 

They had just met, but there was just something about the older man that interested Shin. In a place where cruelty and blind obedience were the norm, this man was going to have it difficult, that much Shin could tell instantly. Even more so than Shin, who would surely be losing sleep over the next couple of months but could find strength in the loyalty that he held in such importance.

A hand white from gripping the boy's shirt so tightly, the man had arrived at the Dark Justice, practically breathing fire from anger he was about to the Seaman Recruit on guard duty but the ship's resident toilet scrubber intercepted him before this happened. 

"Can I be of assistance?" His tone was soft, soothing and the poor mother could just tell by the look in his eyes that his heart went out to them. She had been shaking and in tears, walking after the grocer and her son with heavy feet as she dreaded the 'justice' the marines would enforce on her babyboy. If only for a moment, the arrival of Sendo and the kindness he seemed to radiate with every gesture that he made, relaxed her a bit.

The man behind the older marine though, a young man who surely had been only a boy himself not that long ago, removed what little Sendo had been able to do ease her worries. She wasn't even sure what it was about the boy, it wasn't even an intimidating facial expression as he wore a rather neutral look. Maybe it was the emptiness in his dark eyes or the way he so casually rested his hand on his weapon, that worried her, as if he wouldn't blink if he was to use that blade to cut of a thief's hand as was commonly done when caught stealing.

She could only hope that his superior, as the older man surely must be, would be lenient.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 28, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

?Massage?? Kai turned to face the girl, something about that smile of her's gave him a warm feeling that he couldn't quite explain and kept him from making that stupid comment that come oh so natural to him. It had probably been something about offering her a massage or something like that, he couldn't quite remember but it undoubtedly done little to improve his popularity. 

?That could be fun...? This snapped him out of his thoughts, with a shake of his head he tried to clear his head. Women in the real world were weird he thought, where was that confidence and smoothness he used to have, the girls he had met so far were far more difficult to impress than those he had dated on The Maxima. Granted his first girlfriend was currently in an abusive relationship while the other girl he had dated swore off men after she dumped him but still, he swept but of them off their feet with no effort.

?Let's make sure we try and get this thing set before we enjoy ourselves....please??

"Ugh...Work?" He groaned, as much as he had grown and matured on the outside he was still very much a spoiled little brat on the inside. "I just wanna relax a bit first and...." The look she gave him, he had difficulty placing it but it seemed some some mix of annoyance and disappointment despite her having expecting a reaction like that.

He sighed, it looked like he was going to have to suck it up and be responsible before he could relax and get that massage he desperately craved after being banged around all day.
"Alright, I guess." He had hoped to be a bigger person than that, but he couldn't help but still sound a bit whiny. "So first get supplies or something?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 28, 2012)

*The East Blue: Phoenix Pirates...*
The rooftop battle continued. Rose bounced around Carp like a deranged pinball, her body encased within an elastic bubble, narrowly avoiding his knuckle duster blades by a razor thin margin. Her devil may care laughter reverberated loudly from within the orb, only serving to further enrage Carp. "You call this fighting?!" he growled in frustration, barely missing her with a lunging stab. "Stand still and fight me you little brat!" 

Rose rebounded off of a nearby wall. "Fighting?" she asked with a curious smile. "I thought we were just horsing around." She exploded out of the bubble with sudden speed, *POP!*, colliding headfirst with Carp. The impact sent them both reeling backwards. Rose broke to a halt and rubbed her forehead. "My momma always said I had a hard head, but I think you take the cake mister," she grumbled. Carp scowled at her, blood trickling down the side of his head. The utter disbelief was evident in his dark eyes, and something else as well, fear. Unexpectedly, he smiled at her and laughed. "Not bad kid...not bad at all," he said with mock bravado. He looked her up and down, all five foot nothing of her. "How old are you, 15, 16?"

"I'm 17," she said, sticking her tongue out at him mischievously. It was on her 17th birthday, only a few weeks ago in fact, that she sneaked away from home and began her journey.  

"Well I've been sailing the seas even longer then you've been alive. I served with the great Red Coat himself," Carp said proudly. "Join me and I'll make you into a true pirate. You'll be the first mate to the future Pirate King."  He pointed the ends of his knuckle duster blades into his chest for emphasis. 

Rose laughed in a fit. "That's so sad but soooooo funny."

"What did you say?!" 

"I've only been sailing for a _few weeks_ and I'm already kicking your butt. You're not much of a pirate, mister. All you are is just a big 'ole bully." She thumbed her nose defiantly at him and cracked her knuckles. "And boy oh boy do I enjoy beating up bullies." 

Carp glared bloody murder at her. "I'll teach you to mock me, girl!" He swung both knuckle duster blades downward and unleashed a flying air slash, leaving behind a trail of blood red streaks in its wake. *"Crimson Wind!"* 

Rose's inhaled deeply, sucking in air like a vacuum cleaner. "Bubble..." Her face turned beat red like a tomato as her lungs filled to bursting, the air slash just a few feet in front of her. *"CANNON,"* she screamed, spitting forth a cannonball sized bubble.

Both attacks collided with explosive force, kicking up smoke and debris into the air. Carp's eyes widened as the bubble shot out of the smoke cloud and exploded in front of his face, shattering his knuckle duster blades into pieces. *BABOOM!* He went flying headfirst like a streaking comet, crashing into the center of the feasting table. Rose peeked over the edge of the rooftop. She laughed with delight as heaps of food and other delicious delights went tumbling into the air. She snatched a handful of cake from the air and stuffed it into her mouth. Carp lay unmoving under a pile of wooden debris and food, his eyes glazed over. Rose stood up victoriously and pointed at Bluenote. 

*"JOIN ME BLUENOTE AND BECOME A BRAVE MAN OF THE SEA!!" *

_Peach Island..._
Amelia watched as her mother hefted a battered old trunk out of the attic. Azalea D. Flora laid the trunk on the floor and knelt beside it. She blew away the thick coating of dust that had settled over the top and stared at Amelia with a wan smile. "Everything that I used to be is inside this trunk," she said. 

"You mean when you were a..." Amelia hesitated. Her mother rarely spoke of those days. "...a pirate?" 

Her mother nodded and swung the lid open. She pulled out an old style flintlock pistol and a weather beaten compass. Amelia peeked inside and saw a crumpled bounty poster with her mother's face on it. Her eyes widened when she saw the number. 

"I was just seventeen when I took to the sea. Just a crazy little girl with big dreams," her mother said. She glanced at a nearby picture frame that hung on the wall. A five year old Rose beamed with a goofy smile in the picture.  It suddenly dawned on Amelia what her mother was planning. "You're going after Rose?" 

"That's right. I'm going to find her and bring her back home." 

Amelia grinned broadly. "Don't you mean _we_?"


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 29, 2012)

*"*

"First assignment part 5: Black hat Vice Captain Jinko

The sun had set since the fight with the pirates, the four of whom Claire knocked out she had tied up and placed in the bar partly to keep them secure until she can get them back to base and partly as a form of torture, they would see the villagers drinking alcohol but wouldn't be allowed to drink any. After she introduced herself to the village they celebrated that someone had finally come to save them even if she wasn't quite what they expected. They like most people who lived in one of the four blues that surrounded the grand line believed the legend of the Devil Fruits to be just that,a legend that wasn't to be believed. Now however there was living proof of it with Claire being there. 

It was now nearing 10 pm and the villagers were preparing to return to their houses for the night  though Claire was the only one who didn't drink, not that she didn't drink period. Merely she wanted to be sober in case that bastard Simon accepted her challenge and came down from the mansion to face her. She stood at the window to the bar that was on the left side of the village looking up at the mansion.

"Come on you coward, I will stay up all night if I have to." She said to herself in an almost whisper as she glared up towards the mansion.

"Come on,  have a drink, he never comes down at night. Enjoy yourself, celebrate your victory today." The villager Michael said to her from behind. Claire let out a sigh, she was ready to kick someone's ass at that moment but even she could admit that openly charging an entire pirate crew would be suicide. She would just have to wait.

"Sure why not?" She conceded as she turned away from the window however no sooner had she done so did gunshots ring out and screams accompany them. She quickly turned back to look out the window. Numerous figures were heading down the hill from the mansion yelling out battle cries and firing off gun shots. "Chicken shit sons of bitches!" She yelled with nothing short of sheer rage on her face as she punched the window in anger shattering it although she quickly regretted it as the glass sliced into her hand leaving numerous cuts on it. After pulling any pieces of glasses that were in her arm she jumped out the window.

"Wait don't go!" Michael shouted out behind her as she charged the oncoming horde of at least thirty men.

_Meanwhile at the mansion_

One large man sat in an even larger seat that seemed to be made for him. On the ground several metres in front of him was the mutilated corpse of a man. It was the pirate Claire had sent back as a messenger. He had several large cuts and certain body parts were crushed. Suddenly the large door to the hall - like room opened and another decidedly smaller man walked in wearing a sleeveless black top with two katanas sheathed in black scabbards on his back. He had dark green, shoulder length, straight hair hair and his purple eyes were barely visible in the darkness of the part of the room he had entered from. His cream coloured trousers and black sandals dressed his lower body. His skin was a dark shade of brown and he had a slightly above average build. As he continued across the large room, the likes of which you'd expect  to find in a palace throne room though not quite as big he looked towards the corpse.

"Your harsh brutality is impressive as always Captain!" He said non chalantly as he continued towards the Captain of the black hat pirates. "The attack has commenced. The pest will be rid of by the time the darkness of the night returns to the radience of the sun."

"*If she somehow survives the night, see to it personally she doesn't make it through tomorrow. Vice captain Jinko!*" The captains loud voice echoed throughout the room. The Vice captain smirked secretly hoping she did survive. He hadn't fought in a while and wanted a chance to show off his two-sword style, not that the fight would last long enough for him to reveal the full extent of his abilities but he would be able to get some of the dust off his swords at least. "*The nerve of the Marines, sending only one woman to capture me. Who the hell do they think I am?*" His rage filled voice filled the room as the Vice captain nodded in agreement.

"We must make an example out of her then!"He said before both men grinned showing the pure evil in her souls. 

_At the village_

Landing a punch to the face of one man, Claire already in zoan form had to whirl around landing two of her large fists to the chest of a pirate who had tried to sneak up behind her however she was quickly being overwhelmed by their sheer numbers. The fight had been going on for three minutes now and Claire had numerous cuts including one stab wound at the right side of her abdomen. At the start some men had branched off looking from house to house to find their comrades only when they found them well let's just say they were their to set them free but not from their restraints. She had heard their screams even in the midst of her own battle. Dropping as a bullet shot clean through through her left shoulder realization suddenly set in. She was going to die, or at least it looked like she was until aloud HEY YOU rang out and she looked up from her position on the ground to see the villagers gathered with various weapons in hand, such as axes, swords and other such weapons.

"What are you all doing? Go back inside now!"  She yelled out pain stricken from her numerous wounds. The pirates had turned their attention from the wounded Marine to the armed and angry villagers.

"It's time we do what we should've done months ago, LET'S FIGHT" They all shouted the last part simultaneously with Michael in front leading the charge. The pirates all wore grins as they too charged and Claire desperately tried to get back to her feet.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2012)

A dog man tries to buy a ship--- Akuma rodgers, North Blue-

"HELLO!" Akuma shouts, when suddenly the foreman of the place looks down at a piece of paper. "Number 48 was just called right?" He turns to look at his rather attractive female assistant, she had dark red hair tied back in a ponytail and wore black glasses with a light frame that gave her a seductive look. "Indeed sir." She adjusts her glasses, looking down at a log book. "Oh no..." the foreman rubbed his thinning brown hair and placed a nice looking fedora on top his head, adjusting his black suit he made his way towards Akuma.

"F...Forgive me sir!" The foreman bows to him. "We... We had no right to be so rude!" The foreman turns to his men and shouts at them. "YOU IDIOTS! DO YOU KNOW WHO THIS MAN IS!? HE'S A DIGNITARY FROM THE SOUTHERN BLUE! YOU WILL SHOW HIM SOME RESPECT!" Akuma blinked a bit and shook his head. "Dignitary...? Oh that guy i kneed in the gut...." Akuma thought to himself... "This could be interesting." With a sinister smirk, the mummy wrapped man adjusts his shirt collar. 

"Indeed. How dare you ignore the great ME, why I have half a mind to send a letter to my king and see how HE feels about this matter..." The foreman's eyes bugged out of his skull as he bowed and apologized profusely. "But Also sir... the ship that was damaged... it was for a pirate sir and the men do have a right to be concerned... you see, he seems like a very frighting man... if short..."

Akuma looked down at the Foreman, still bowing before him. "Sir, I've killed every animal on every island of every blue. I've hunted the most dangerous game known to the four seas and have even imported creatures from the grand line for my personal Zoo. Do you think, that for one second, I would be frightened of a PIRATE?" The foreman gulped and shook his head, even his assistant could feel the man's fear. 

"Right, Akida!" The foreman looked to the red haired woman. "Please, show Mr. Rodger's here to his ship!" The woman nodded and gave Akuma a look he didn't quite understand, a mix of seduction and fear. "Come this way." She said in a very low tone. "Akida! Do not seduce the customers!" The foreman shouts. "I'll do whoever i please." She states, walking off as Akuma follows closely behind. "It's good to be a dignitary." Akuma smirks.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

*Three Mice meet The Cat, Island of Malforesia *

Judy ran to and fro to collect her alcoholic roommate who unfortunately found a boozin' house. She was currently pulling Brandy off of the wine house counter when she met the down cast gaze of what looked like a dog man. Traveling the seas with Zoans had made such weird appearances lose effect on the blonde. No, it was the steadiness of the gaze that caught her attention and slowly caused her to let go of Brandy's arm. Eventually the gaze lasted long enough for even the hicupping, red-nosed navigator to take note...

"What's his problem?" She whispered to Judy. 


"Maybe its on account of ya'll gulping down everything that ain't bolted to the floor!" Judy exclaimed in frustration.. lying to herself. She knew better then that. 

"Sir, I am sorry fer ma' friend here if ya'll own this place. We'll pay fer all the trouble and the liquor..." Judy made eye contact. She played dumb, hoping to gain some hint of this green-robed stranger's intentions through body language no matter what he said in response.

The dog man said nothing and did not move a bit. The store was struck with silence. 

And this made the sound of the sword eased an inch from its sheath all the more deafening. 

"Pirate Hunter Lys!" people cried from outside.

"What a surprise..." Judy pulled up her cowboy hat and cracked her knuckles. Brandy hiccuped and tossed her empty sake bottle to the side. 

And that's when Tobias came in and started to chat with this Lys! Judy hadn't even noticed he followed along with her since she was so caught up with babysitting Brandy. 

So the doctor and navigator remained vigilant as Tobias wisely tried to reason with the bounty hunter... but somewhere between Lys not responding and slicing the entire store in half with the flicker of his hand it became clear to her that there would be no unreasoning.

Brandy got into a curious drunken boxing position. 

Tobias made use of his strange devil fruit power, poofing a sword into existence out of nowhere... taunting him in that way that all boys with swords seemed to taunt. 

And Judy began to loosen her limbs, a raw scraping sound like old gears in an engine. She whistled and shook her head. 

"Some FINE knife-work I reckon, Mista Bounty Hunter. If it weren't meant as a threat against me and ma' friends I could almost admire it... 

When she mentioned her friends a kind of menace went into her eyes. Judy wasn't keen on wrasslin' with trained swordsman but in this case... 

"As it is though you done walked in a mess o' trouble. There's 3 of us and 1 of ya'll.... are you *REALLY* that much of a badass?"

Whether he would answer with words or more swordmanship they would be ready.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> *Firecracker Pirates*
> _Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
> "Fucking hammocks," Kent muttered as Jack cuts him free from the random trap that had somehow saved his life from a seastone bullet. "She's not bad," he said as he bounded off with his crew, throwing an intrigued glance at Asuka. "Didn't think I'd see talent like that out here."
> 
> ...



Ty and Williams exchanged dumbfounded glances with each other, and then at the reflection of the flame headed woman in the mirror. Her green eyes shown with intense luminosity, like two tiny emerald lanterns. "It's her...the archeologist!" Ty bellowed. 

Beverly flipped her hair to the side and crossed her arms. *"How observant of you..."* she replied drolly. Her voice reverberated with a strange echo. 

Williams quickdrew and fired a salvo into the mirror. The bullets phased through the mirror, causing liquid like ripples to break out across the surface. Beverly's reflection wavered in and out like a static image and disappeared. Williams turned towards Ty. 

"Did I get her?" 

Ty caught sight of the second mirror forming behind them. "Move!" 

The mercenaries dove away in opposite directions as Williams' own bullets flew out of the mirror floating behind them. Ty snap rolled to his feet, his guns drawn. Suddenly a mirror formed under his feet. "Heeeeeeelp!" he screamed, as he plunged downward in a free fall. Williams lunged towards his partner, but the mirror wavered away into nothingness, leaving only the ordinary carpet beneath. Outside he could hear the deafening scream of a man plunging to his doom, Ty's scream. Williams quickly leveled his rifle and scanned the room in all directions, sweat pouring down his brow.

"Fuck this shit," he grumbled. 

"You got that right..." a voice said from above him. 

Beverly crashed onto his back. They both rolled end over end, struggling for dominance. She deftly slapped away his rifle and twisted his right arm behind his back. Williams uttered a string of curses as he felt his arm bend to the point of breaking. 

"Tell your friends to stop chasing me," Beverly said. 

Williams calmly stared at the wide sweeping panorama offered by the windows. "Too late." 

Beverly's eyes widened as she saw the many hot air balloons floating outside, a gunman in every basket, each one aiming at her floor. Without warning Williams lunged his head back into her face. The impact sent Beverly sprawling backwards. She raised up her hands defensively, but the mercenary merely grinned at her and made a break for the door as if the devil himself was chasing him. She could see why. Multiple gunshots cracked the air all around the resort. The windows exploded into a storm of glass shards. Bullets whizzed all about her as she hurriedly opened a mirror portal and dove into it. A second later she came tumbling unceremoniously out of a mirror over the rooftop of the resort. The spatial disorientation passed quickly and she sat up. Below she could hear the thunderous cacophony of gunshots. It was then that she became aware of the dozen or so mercenaries surrounding her, guns drawn and ready to fire. Beverly tried to form another mirror, but a black metal band flew through the air and clamped around her neck. Her fiery green eyes suddenly dimmed to their normal hue, and she felt all of the strength drain from her body. Clemens collapsed weakly to her knees. 

_Seastone_, she realized grimly. 

"Give us the artifact," one of them barked. 

"Would you believe me if I said I didn't have it?" she asked innocently.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Three Mice meet The Cat, Island of Malforesia *
> 
> Judy ran to and fro to collect her alcoholic roommate who unfortunately found a boozin' house. She was currently pulling Brandy off of the wine house counter when she met the down cast gaze of what looked like a dog man. Traveling the seas with Zoans had made such weird appearances lose effect on the blonde. No, it was the steadiness of the gaze that caught her attention and slowly caused her to let go of Brandy's arm. Eventually the gaze lasted long enough for even the hicupping, red-nosed navigator to take note...
> 
> ...



*Brandy Evergreen~​*
*Trouble at Malforesia...*

Brandy had been chugging so many drinks at one time that she was starting to feel a little disoriented. The young girl smirked, for that was how she liked it. Brandy liked to live on the tipsy side. She was having a good time until Judy, the blonde-haired cowgirl doctor showed up and grabbed her. Brandy angrily jerked away. She and Judy had bonded a little, but not enough for her to tear Brandy away from her precious alcohol. "We have to go." The doctor whispered to Brandy. "But the fun is just starting!" Brandy cried out as Judy pulled her along. It was then that Brandy noticed a strange man... was he a man, staring at her? Nervously, she asked Judy, "W-what's his problem...?" Judy frowned; she too had notice the strange dog man, but tried to ignore it. If he was dangerous, they needed to get out of there and back to the rest of the crew. She quickly tried to pay off the store's owners and Brandy wobbled over to the dog man in the samurai robes, "Hey buddy, what's your problem!" Brandy drunkenly slurred. Although she was intimidated, the fellow was starting to irritate her. She balled up her fist, preparing to strike, but once again, Judy grabbed here. "C'mon."  

Just as things started to get more out of control, the mysterious Tobias arrived and tried to talk things out with the silent, yet threatening dog man. People outside started to yell out something. Even though she was drunk, Brandy heard it clearly, "Pirate Hunter Lys!" The shatter of glass could be heard as Brandy dropped her empty bottle. She knew that a bounty hunter was serious business, especially since she herself was now a pirate! She would have to fight this dog. Judy and Tobias watched as she raised her fists and drunkenly tried to get some balance, but to no avail. However, as she jabbed at the air several times, it was clear that the girl packed quite the punch. Even as the newest members of the crew, Tobias, Judy, and Brandy were going to stick together against this guy. As they prepared their attacks, Brandy watched in horror as Lysander flicked his sword. All three of them ducked, as the slash cut through half of the store. Brandy's eyes widened in horror as she heard bottles hit the floor behind her. All of that alcohol, was now gone. Her face darkened as she stared at the ground. Some of the liquour that had been split poured past her feet. She then looked at Lysander with a face that could scare even the bravest men. "Now you've gone and pissed me off!" 












With these words, Brandy?s intentions were made clear as she shot forward towards Lysander. This was amazing speed for a drunken woman. She aimed directly for the face as she swung with her fist, not waiting for the others to start. Lysander quickly ducked and dodged her first attack, but even he was surprised as a leg shot out and slams into the midsection of his body. The dog flew out of the window of the half-destroyed wine house and into the streets was people raced to safety. This artsy town was getting a little destructive. Brandy walked over to Lysander who lay on the ground, ?You want some more!" She yelled, holding up her fist. The drunken navigator was truly a fearful sight when angered. To her suprise, Lysander stood up and shook his head. He then rushed forward with speed that matched Brandy's. Seeing the attack coming, Brandy ducked from underneath the blade and then rolled as Lysander stabbed at the ground. Tobias and Judy stopped as they watched and were impressed as Brandy dodged several of the sword attacks. Lysander's teeth were gritted. He was a great swordsman, but he couldn't predict attacks. There was no structure to any of Brandy's movements. It was then that Judy's eyes widened, "Drunken boxing." 

Indeed that was how Brandy fought and it was working to great effect as she dodged another one of Lysander's slashes. However, as she moved, Lysander started to get more aggressive. Now his slashes were cutting into the ground itself and as Brandy dodges another sword swing, she doesn't see the surprise hit coming. Neither do Judy or Tobias. Lysander slammed the hilt of his sword into her stomach, after missing the first time and it sent Brandy flying halfway across town. Judy and Tobias looked back at their fellow crewmate, hoping that she'd get up, but Brandy was slumped against the wall she'd been knocked too. The girl had managed to survive long with Lysander and piss the dog off, but in the end, Lys managed to outsmart her. The pirate hunter then turned to Judy and Tobias, pointing his sword at her before he made his next move.

One down, two more to go.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 30, 2012)

The Bar- Brandy/Judy/Tobais/Lysander-

"As the moon rises, the waves crash upon the beach, as the sun rises, the birds call upon the breeze. Single Sword, Iai, Birds Call!" A sound echoed through the streets, the sound of a hundred birds calling out at once. THWAM!!! Before anyone could realize it, Lysander was on the ground. "It is dishonorable for a swordsman to draw his blade in the house of another. It is more dishonorable for that man to destroy the owners home." A tall man clad in black samurai garb stood before Lysander and the others. "You shall pay this man for all damages dealt, Pirate Hunter." 

The silver haired man looked down at Lysander, there was no marks on this man, nothing saying who he worked for or who he was. He was merely a samurai, passing through the town as far as anyone could tell. Even Tobias had trouble recalling who he might be. 

------------

The Inn Section of the island (Get it? Inn, IN! It's punny.)

As Kaizer waited in line for a rather grand and luxurious hotel, he noticed the fine paintings on the walls, these were obviously not some reprints or mass marketed pieces of garbage, these were done by hand, by the people of this island and placed in this inn as a reminder to everyone. The chairs and couches, the fine hand crafted tables that lined the walls, everything was made by this island to make it one of the most elegant looking inns in the island. 

"E...excuse me!" A timid young man tapped Kaizer on the shoulder, he wore a white suit which looked far to big for him and had medium length messy blue almost purple hair. "Umm... But, I' was wondering, could i please cut ahead of you? See... I've got like eight people i need to find a room for and if i don't i'll loose my head i'm sure!" 

---

The Clothing Section of town-

Thomas was looking over all of the wonderful suits the town had. "Man, i swear it's like i've gone to heaven. These things are amazing, such fine material and they are made to look as best as possible..." Thomas was infatuated with the feel and look of the clothing, he wanted to buy up everything. "Go ahead and take what you like!" The owner shouted, a little old woman who smiled every time Thomas looked her way. "Eh? Really?" Thomas's eyes widened. "Anything for the champion of North Blue! Hehehe,  saw you kick that big lug's butt in the newspaper! Good for you boy!" 

Thomas smiled and rubbed the back of his head. "Hehehe, all in a days work i spose."  As he was enjoying the praise, a man walked in wearing a white suit with black fur trim. He had white hair with light blue eyes and glasses to cover them. "Ma'am I'm looking to pick up the suit i ordered." The old lady looked at him and nodded. "Oh yes! Right away young lad! Give me a moment!"

"I don't like the looks of this." Thomas thinks to himself. "He carries himself like a marine..."

Somewhere Else On the Island-

"We've found their ship lieutenant, Doesn't appear to be anyone on board but a few animals... Though we can't take the ship." A young man wearing black sleeves going up to his elbows, a vest and a shirt covering only his chest calls into a den den mushi. "Why can't you?" A voice calls back to him. "Wellp, We tried, but some monkey threw needles at Roxane and Michelle and now they're frozen stiff." The man responds. "Well take them out." The voice calls, in an irritated tone. 

"Sorry L.T. But the needles are in some naughty places and the girls informed me if i try to take em out i'll be dead, so no go on the so-low for me." The voice merely sighs as it responds. "Fine. Keep an eye on it, I'm sure they'll return eventually." The man nodded. "Right and what about you?" 

The view switches to the other side of the den den mushi call, The back of a blond haired man's head is all that can be seen. "I think I'll go visit a southern blue dignitary and ask some questions..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2012)

*The Unnamed Crew...*
Annie loaded her silver six shots as she peered over the railing. She wore a beige poncho over simple jeans and a chambray shirt, her stetson tipped low over her eyes. Nothing too fancy for a mere supply run like this. She holstered her revolvers underneath her poncho and sighed. "Lets try and avoid getting into any trouble this time," she said in a non-accusing voice, all the while glancing pointedly towards Kai.

She had no doubt that their little encounter with the Marines had earned some of them bounties, perhaps even the notice of the powers that be. Unlike most pirates she had no interest in earning a sky high bounty, some gaudy number that served nothing more than to massage a mans ego. Not to mention that any such bounty would only serve to attract the notice of the Don.

"I'll get the alcohol," she announced with a greedy glimmer in her green eyes. "We'll need lots of that." Well _she_ would at least.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 30, 2012)

*The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia

Lysander Sa’lis​*
There was an ability he did not expect. The man beside him had not only formed his blade from nothing but had also copied his stance. Could it be possible that he learnt the style of combat in tune with the weapon that is being wielded by his enemy? That was certainly a troublesome power if he was right. However at the end of the day it was only a copy, there were moves only he knew how to perform, the strained the body so vigorously the moves could not simply be copied. That he hoped was the limit of the pirates’ power anyway. After that and before he could reply to this challenge one of the female pirates seemed to be preparing herself for a scuffle and even questioned if Lysander believed he had the power to take them all on. The answer was naturally yes but he did not make any move yet, he would need to let them begin from here on out to analyse their strength and act accordingly. Suddenly the one who had been mainly silent up to that point blurted out in drunken rage. 
"Now you've gone and pissed me off!" She roared out. Lysander adjusted his stance very slightly as he prepared himself for her charge, it would be a good test of mettle in the Rodgers Pirates. Like a bullet she shot towards him, faster than he had even expected, and launched her attacks. The first he dodged rather swiftly yet surprisingly another strike came from below which impacted his torso quite heavily. Like a rag doll he went flying back through the wall and into the snow covered floor outside. The townsfolk quickly began to scattered if they had remained after the building had been sliced in two. She soon joined him outside roaring for more of a challenge. Slowly and casually the swordsmen rose to his feet and dusted off his robe. She was certainly a rowdy one, but the trick of her fighting style was there. He gave his arm a few shakes as if loosening a joint, and exploded onto the offensive. 

_‘Hm… I see’ _Lydander thought to himself as he swung his blade so quickly each swing was followed by him sheathing his sword. Even so he was not landing any hits. As frustrating as it was he had predicted this, he was not going for the kill after all. She was a troublesome enemy for him however, not being able to read her moves put him at a disadvantage. That was usually his speciality if he did not end the battle with the first strike as he tended to do. Yet even with this unique and terrifying martial art there was always a weakness. He increased the range of his attacks and the ferocity. The woman was so intent on avoiding the tip of the blade she missed one fatal flaw, the handle. In a smooth skid he moved right next to her so his shoulder was almost against hers and slammed the hilt of his sword right into her stomach. Brandy went flying back and smashed into a wall from the impact before she fell into a limp form on the rocks. Her two crewmates seemed to await her to jump back to her feet but she lay then unconscious. 
*“Fighting… Drunken Boxing is dangerous…”* He said coolly as he gave his long sword a whip and slid it back home to his side.* “… The deciding attack… has to be a gamble… if you do not… match the risk… you cannot win.”* He turned his attention towards the other two pirates with his intense yet cool gaze slightly hidden by his hair like fur. 
*“Next…”*

Before either side to make another move Lysander felt a large smack down his back and fell forward into the snow. He grit his teeth from shock and pain while he propped himself up with his right forearm. Behind him stood another swordsman with silver hair and sharp eyes who seemed somewhat upset with what had transpired. He looked down fiercely at the canine warrior. 
"It is dishonourable for a swordsman to draw his blade in the house of another. It is more dishonourable for that man to destroy the owner’s home." He spoke with a strong sense of honour, a man of confidence. Lysander had honour but it may have differed from what his man believed. Once again he pushed himself to his feet and dusted himself off, his eyes ran about the area until he clocked onto a sobbing man kneeling before his establishment. Much to everyone’s surprise he strode over and pulled out a large pouch of beli from his robed and tossed it in front of the sobbing man. The beli he had taken from that noble marine’s vessel was certainly a large sum but he was here to assist them from pirates and he had been the one to do the majority of damage. 
*“Take it…” *He stated simply. The man snatched the beli, he could not feign thankfulness and the pair simply did not look at each other after that. The silver haired swordsman gave his head a small shake.
“Looks like I taught you the lesson. I must say I am surprised, I expected a fight out of you, not for you to give up so eas-” His words were suddenly cut short as the long blade from Lysander’s side suddenly appeared in front of him performing an uppercut. He quickly flicked his head back and leapt backwards to form some distance, his eyes wide in surprise. 

Droplets of blood stained the pure white snow at the silver haired mans feet. A slim cut had been graced over his chin which now leaked his essence. His face was scrunched into a frown. Lysander slid his sword back to his eyes, briefly taking note of the pirates’ position. Much to his surprise they seemed to care for their wounded comrade. That was very unlike the pirates he was familiar with. Their Captain, Akuma, was someone he truly liked to meet. For the moment this other fellow had issued a challenge which he could very much ignore.
*“I did not say… I would not…answer your challenge…” *The townsfolk had begun to form once again in the town to watch. Lysander had already judged this man as a powerful one and if this continued lots of innocents would get caught up in the battle. What was more important, Pride or innocent life? At the end of the day the answer was obvious. 
*“We can continue… if we change locations… here is too… dangerous for others…”* The marine eyed him with a glare than Lysander could only imagine was inquisition. He was trying to figure the Pirate Hunter out. After a few moments of silence the silver haired man gave his head a light shake. 
“The man is paid, for now there isn’t any point in continuing. Perhaps I will find you later and we can duel it out. For now, good day.” With that the man turned on his heel and made his way towards the inn. Lysander did not know the reason to why he did not continue but perhaps it had been for the best. After the swordsman had departed he turned his attention back to the pirates who to that point had been defending their wounded crewmate and expecting more violence. Both seemed prepared for battle.
*“I would… postpone… any conflict between us… as well.” *With that he turned on his heel and began to stride through the snow towards the dockyard. Before he could be stopped, if that had been the pirate intention at all, he shot off in a blur of green. 

*Elsewhere…*
Silver Fox rubbed his cut chin as he strode towards the marine ship to meet up with the rest of his chin. He would have gotten into trouble if he had run off to duel a swordsman before the operation truly commenced. For the moment he would return to his officer and prepared for his orders. He knew he would run into that swordsman again, he could feel it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Merbuto Rays~ The Good Doctor​
> "Stupid primitive ways..." Merbuto muttered. The doctor walked out of his tent, secretly happy that he'd done his job correctly. Meanwhile, the fishman inside walked out of the tent. He look down at the ground and then at Merbuto. He held his stomach tightly, for the wound was still there. It could not magically dissapear no matter how great the doctor treating it was. Merbuto closed his eyes, waiting for the marine to say what they always said.
> 
> "You know... They call you a coward, not sure if you know that. The other day I would've thought so as well." The fishman said, his words unclear as he walked off leaving Merbuto stunned. Well that was something...



As Merbuto watched the fishman walk off he had to do a double-take... but then it was gone. 

He could have sworn he saw a mirror attached to a wire peering at him just around the corner. "I've been working too long. Eyes playing tricks on me..."

The fishman doctor made back for his tent when a crumbled-up paper hit him square in the head. "Huh?" He swung his head around but with no great level of surprise or alarm. He didn't have many fans for his reputation and every once in a while a rotten fish head was tossed his way. He picked up the paper with a sigh, expecting a death threat maybe, un-crumpled it and read. 

_Yo Dr. Rays 

I am going to thumb my gills twice. When you see that follow me._

The doctor raised an eyebrow as he looked over the paper. Was this some kind of call to a black ops mission? He couldn't see many reasons for being secretive in a marine base so he "WHAT THE!??!!" 

Merbuto raised his head and jumped back. Standing right in front of him was a lanky fishman with bulbous eyes (apparently from deep sea family of fish) standing before him. 

"Yo." As promised, Sambito thumbed his gills and walked off, excepting the doctor to follow. 

_This guy..._ Merbuto thought with a sweatdrop... but he followed regardless. His curiosity got the better of him. 

Sambito led Merbuto through the Mess Hall and just to the right of the main upening that let one in and out of Ulmo's Cove. Sambito dived under a low ceiling of rocks into a deep pool. Merbuto dived after him. They swam like all fishmen swam... fast and with incomparable skill. A journey that would have taken a human several hours they made inside of 3 minutes. They surfaced passed beyond the low ceiling to a sudden secret opening with a hidden waterfall. There were many such places in Ulmo's Cove. 

"Good! No one will be able to hear us behind this waterfall!"

"Taking me so far out of the way... This better be important." The tiger-stripped fishman bellowed, wringing the water out of his wet beard with both hands.

"WHAT DID YOU SAY!? I CAN'T HEAR YOU BEHIND THIS WATERFALL!"

The two fishmen stared at each other for a while, dumbly. 

_-scene shifts and they are back in front of Merbuto's tent-_

"We should be cool here. I'm Lieutenant Sambito in case you don't know me."
"So it was something you could have said in front of everybody all along?!" Merbuto sweatdropped. 

Sambito cleared his throat but it did nothing to help the words come out. The truth was he was very nervous. Beyond nervous. He wasn't even sure this guy knew him at all and yet here he was asking him to be squad leader? Merbuto was older than him and had been in the Corp. for longer... Sam was only a Lieutenant because the Commodore kepy him on good missions. What case did he have for being this doctor's superior?

As he saw it, there was a few ways Sambito can go about an intro. 

_Yo, wanna make some real dough. Join this squad I'm setting up. There is sure to be good pay raises!
Yo, tired of kicking around on this slippery rock all day? Join the Forty Fathomers and see the world?
Are you down for cleaning the world of the pirate menace and lifting up our fishmen brethren? If you ain't then I don't even want you on my squad!_

"Well don't just stand there, man! What is it?"

"Have you ever heard of Commodore Smiley, Doc?

This was a really stupid question and Sammy knew it. Not every single Fishman in the Corp. had been redeemed by the Commodore but doubtless every single fishman in the Corp. knew who he was. He was a legend! _Yeah, real smooth man. You're off to a fine start._ Sambito berated himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2012)

*Overkills...

Heather...*

?That fact remains to be seen.  Handing me a glass of water doesn't make you a gentlemen.?  Heather growled, the young woman had debated throwing the water to the side just because he gave it to her but she was much to thirsty to allow her temper to get the better of her at this moment.  ?Thanks...?  The word was barely audible but she did learn that you have to be nice at times.  Just this once she be the bigger person and taking a sip of water Heather looked out at the water toward the other ship.  For the moment dismissing the man next to her.


*Kiya...*

?A sword?  Really??  Kiya looked up at her cousin flabbergasted.  ?When have I ever had a sword Shinpachi?!?  the young woman scanned the tree as she glanced back at the creature.  'There has to be something...' looking around her eyes fell on Vergil, seeing him just standing there with nothing to do watching them, it caused a circuit to blow somewhere in Kiya's mind.

Once again looking at the creature, Kiya was assured that it was busy trying to suck Shinpachi off the tree.  Marching over she glared at Vergil.  ?Thanks for the fucking help!?

He only stared at her.  ?There are two of you and one of it.?

?Does it look like we are the type of people to do this shit?!?

?Again, there are two of you and only one of it.?

?Oh for the love...?  Kiya clenched her jaw and reached forward, the speed she had was not something one would expect from someone like her, but the sword was partially out of its sheath before Vergil realized it.  Or it might have been that he just wasn't expecting it.  ?I will make you suffer if you don't give me this fucking thing!?  It wasn't that Vergil was fazed by Kiya's threat in the least but he was curious on if she could actually pull her weight if need be, not like Kiya didn't have a big enough job as it was.

The sword sang as Kiya pulled it it out and marched back to the tree.  ?Fucking shithead!?  Kiya screamed swinging the sword with more strength than she would normally have had.  One slice down at an angle, another slice up at an angle, then she kicked a small block out of the trunk.  For a moment nothing happened.

?What the hell??  Shinpachi scowled then felt the tree begin to fall.  ?You should have let me off first!?

With a crack the salt tree tipped over and landed straight down the back of the slug-spider.  Shinpachi landed with a soft squishing sound right next to it on the creature's back.  ?Gross!?  The doctor screamed as foam began to boil up around him.  The bug was quickly dissolving as Kiya walked back to Vergil and slammed the sword into the sheath, grabbed her bag and headed off in the direction the gnomes had gone.


*Anya...*

?Hold on Ike!?  Anya called racing underneath the giant cockroach.  

?WEEEEEEEEEEEE!!?  Ike squealed oblivious of his sister and completely enjoying the impromptu ride.

Anya was racking her brain on how to stop the creature the stumbled upon an idea.  Racing forward she got several feet ahead, turned and swung her hammer at the bug's head.  A crunch was heard as the plan worked, yellow goo flew from the sides and its head was completely caved in.  ?YES!?  Anya yelled grinning.

Unfortunately the celebration was short lived.  It hadn't dawned on the pink haired gnome that the creature hadn't stopped moving only dropped to the ground for a moment.  Its wings once again spread and it began to fly, this time without any direction.  ?What the hell?!?  Anya yelled grabbing onto a leg as it passed by.  ?How is this possible?!?  

?WEEEEEEEEE!!?  Ike began to yell again, no longer disappointed that the ride had come to an end.

?Now what am I suppose to do?  Stupid zombie bug!?  Anya didn't know that this type of bug can continue to live long after things like that were done.  So slowly Anya began to systematically cut off each leg as she came to it.  It wasn't long before not only did it had a smashed head but no longer any legs.  

Climbing onto its back, Anya watched the last leg fall to the ground.  ?Last thing to try...?  She then walked to the edge and began to pound on one of the wings with her hammer.  ?YES!?  Anya yelled happily, watching the wing crumple under the hammer.  ?Shit...?  She groaned just now realizing that they were much higher than before and taking a circular dive to the ground.  ?HOLD ON!?  She grabbed Ike and held onto one of the antennae.

It withstood quite a bit but it eventually snapped off and they got tossed a distance away when the creature crashed to the ground.  They luckily landed in a nice soft pond.  It was green, slimy, and probably had things living in it.  ?HURRY UP IKE!?  Anya began to swim toward the edge hoping all would be okay.


----------



## Cooli (Jan 31, 2012)

*Amelia Wraith; TFAJ - Orders for Transfer*

Amelia was siting at a table, having drink of tea as she waited for a specific boat to pull into port. Lying on the the table in front of her, next to her drink, was a white envelope. Inside were transfer orders. She was to be placed under the command of Lt. Jr. Zane Garrick. Apparently, there was some kind of incident with her former commanding officer. Something to do with sexual harassment and attempted castration, or something like that.

After waiting for several hours, Garrick's ship finally came into view. There was no mistaking that outdated and rusted ship for any other. However, she continued to sit and wait, as it would take approximately another thirty minutes before the ship actually pulled into the docks.

While she waited, there was a minor incident about to take place nearby. A peasant boy and his mother were walking down the street of the market. Their thin, frail bodies looked like they could collapse at any moment with each step. As they passed by the fruit stand, the boy continued to glance back, drooling slightly at the sight of the delicious fruit covered in condensation. Though the signs of hunger were strong, his mother urged him to move on, which he did. However, as his mother rounded the corner, he turned back and snatched two apples from the stand. The boy tried to run away, but he did not make it very far, as the grocer quickly caught up, grabbing the boy by the collar. The mother had returned and pleaded that her son be released, but the grocer was set on letting the marines decide the boy's fate, as he pointed to the approaching ship; Garrick's ship.

As the Dark Justice pulled in, Amelia stood from her seat, grabbed her orders, and made her way towards the ship. The grocer and his captive were just a few yards ahead of her. By the time she caught up to them, a member of the ship had already encountered the two; the boys mother off to the side, praying for mercy. "Can I be of assistance?" the man asked.

Before the grocer could answer, Amelia appeared. *The boy simply dropped his money before he could pay.* The grocer was about to object, but Amelia shoved a wad of beri into the grocer's chest, a substantial amount at that *I'm sure this is more than enough to cover the boy's action.* Amelia whispered into the grocer's ear. The grocer seemed more than pleased and went along with the little charade.

"It seems it was just a mistake..." the grocer said to the man who came off the ship "But I don't ever want to see the two of you around my stand ever again!" he yelled, as he released the boy, who then ran over to his mother, apples in hand. The two quickly went on their way, just in case the marines decided to change their mind. The grocer then went back to his stand

"I'm sorry. I'm a little confused. Who are you, and what just happened?" Sendo scratched his head as to what just happened. While he was happy to see everything resolved peacefully, he was still curious about this newcomer and the event that just took place

*Ensign Amelia Wraith. I am here to speak to your commanding officer, Lt. Jr. Zane Garrick*


----------



## Eternity (Jan 31, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[You've got a friend in me..]​
The two pirates made their way through the streets, getting looks and whispers behind their back. A few kids seemed to smile brightly at them, but she was unsure why. Maybe they simply liked how she looked.

They soon arrived at the worn-out bar, which was the last house on that side of town. Baras came running out, looking shabbier then earlier, with a mixture of happiness and fear in his eyes. "You came back alive! Thank Oda!? He said, his yellow, crooked teeth showing. The air around them must have been emitting somberness, because Baras? expression turned serious. ?What?s wrong??

Mari faked a smile. ?Nothing..it?s just..? A big sigh escaped her. And so Mari told everything. How they where attack, what she saw when she woke up, the fight between Mabasa and the two girls, and what they saw in his mind. However, she did not say that Sarasa was the one to deal the strikes towards her crew, and simply said that Mabasa killed them using his devilfruit.

After she was done recollecting the events a rare sight, at least to her, caught her sight. Baras seemed to be crying. ?Baras, are you ok?? Mari asked, tilting her head comically to the side, a question mark hovering over her. 

?N-no, not really..you know the kid that went into the forest?? Mari was sitting cross-legged on the ground,  nodding  at the question. ?H-he..he was my son.?  Baras was about to turn away when Mari suddenly took a hold of his hand, holding it between hers. She didn?t say anyting, just looking into his eyes. In her eyes, he could see the care and love she had. It was like a sun, shining bright and giving light to everybody around her. For over an hour, she held his hands and embraced him, letting him let it all out. He cried and shouted out in anger, but eventually, he stood up, dusted himself off and smiled at Mari. ?I don?t know how to repay you, you are forever in my..no, our dept.?
 Mari raised a hand, preventing him from saying anything else. ?Not at all!? she said loudly, pouting. ?You are now a part of my family, all of you! And family is not indebted to each other. Also, as the strongest member of the family it is my duty to protect the weaker, so from now on,? seemingly out of nowhere, she pulled out a black cloth with her jolly roger on it, ?this town is under my protection!? she grinned, handing the jolly roger over to Baras.

At first, Baras was taken aback, but then he smiled, taking the jolly roger. ?I?don?t have words..?
?No need for words, ey brother~?? she said clapping him on his back. They both smiled at each other.

"Are we leaving yet?? Sarasa said impatiently, annoyed by all the lovey dovey going on. ?Yup! Let?s go!? Mari exclaimed, leaping up on her feet. Before she could do much more, Baras held her back.
?Hm??

?I will tell the others about everything. I am sure that a tied down guy and believable story from my side will convince them easily.? He chuckled, cupping his belly with his hands. 

They parted with lots of waves and blow-kissed from Mari, and a steady wave and a warm smile from Baras. When they could no longer see Baras, Mari turned to Sarasa. ?I?m going to fly on ahead to make things ready. Feel free to walk around and do your own thing of you want~?

She transformed into her hybrid form and flew into the air, soaring towards the ship. The flapping of her wings and the feeling of the soothing wind calmed her somewhat. But the moment she landed on the ship, it felt like her sould would rip apart. The ship reminded her so much of her crew, all her emotions seem to bubble out again. ?My children, my beloved children!? she cried out. For half an hour, she wept and wept, until she was all out of tears. Only then did she calm down.

 Then she walked into her cabin, located a large casket by her bed and opened it to reveal  various items. One of which was a black with something woven into it. She grabbed the cloth and walked outside and flew down to the beach. There, she found a small palm where she tied the cloth on to. When it flapped in the wind, it was apparent what it was. The old Eternal Pirates jolly roger. She used her claw in hybrid form to engrave the palm with three lines of text.

_My beloved family
The Eternal Pirates
R.I.P_

She was still kneeling in front of it when Sarasa arrived?

?They where a great bunch of people, you know.. Always joking around, doing stuff children always do..I loved them.?

*End of Arc I*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
?D-do we r-really n-need to know about l-last night s-so bad?? Heather asked as the Firecrackers stared up at the hot air balloons.

"Yeah," Kent said, a crazy grin stretching over his face. "I'd say it's pretty vital to the mission."

"We have a mission now?"

"Ral Ral Ral," Kent said. "We've always had a mission. It's called: Be as awesome as humanly possible." He turned to his crew and rubbed his hands together. "That gun girl will be here quick. Somebody needs to stay here and make sure she doesn't come screw up this part of the plan."

Then he turned back around and cleared his throat.  I've never tried this before...if it works out, you guys know where to send my corpse, right?"

"Yarr! You'll be given a burial at sea, like a true captain!"

Kent shrugged. "Good enough for me. Hanabi Hanabi no Blast Leap!" He leapt high into the air and fired two firecrackers from his bare feet, which exploded right behind him and sent him tumbling through the air towards the hot air balloons.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Kent shouted, spinning wildly in mid air. "I should've paid more attention in physics!"

He flew through the air for a few more seconds before hitting a large red tarp. Bouncing off the hot air balloon, Kent let out a whoop of joy and grabbed one of the ropes, swinging himself up into the basket.

"What the fu-"

Kent punched the gunman out of the basket kicked the navigator in the stomach, tossing him off the basket while scanning the area for more enemies.

He found them.

"Open fire!" Somebody shouted.

"On the guy or the girl?!"

"On the guy you idiots! We don't have the object yet!"

Kent looked to the roof of the building to see several dozen men with guns surrounding a red haired girl. "Bingo."

With a high pitched yell he leapt from the basket, taking several shots to the gut but gritting his teeth through the pain. "Hanabi Hanbi no dual cannonball!"

Two firecrackers shot from his palms, throwing several of the men to the ground in an explosion of light and sound. More men attacked him but he blocked one of their strikes, took another and kicked the third in the face. Then he grabbed one man and used him to bludgeon several of his fellows before tossing him off the roof with a wild laugh.

He turned to the redhead, and noticing the seastone collar on her, grabbed her roughly by the arm. "I'm Kent," he said, dragging her to the edge of the roof. "We've met, I think, but I can't really remember anything so you'll have to introduce yourself again." 

It was about then he noticed that there were several other balloons were armed men in them, and they were taking aim. 

"Well, tallyho!" He shouted, leaping off the roof and pulling the redhead with him. "Now I know this seems like a bad idea," he said as they fell, "especially since using my Blast Leap while going this fast in the opposite direction or I'll break my legs. But I've got a good crew down there, and I'm positive they'll figure something out before we die horribly."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*​
Ral scratched the back of his head after hearing the supposed mission of the Firecracker Pirates. "Be as awesome as humanly possible" was it? anyway without placing more thought into it, he just nodded at the instructions of the captain, instructions that probably his laziness would keep him from accomplishing. Watching how Kent departed towards the sky by making use of his devil fruit powers, the red-haired guy just looked at the rest of the group before yawning." So...Who will do what? "he asked lazily before starting to stretch his body be it that he was ready for another nap or that he was getting ready for some action. Not receiving any answer from the crew, he started to walk slowly towards a wall" I?m gonna take a nap, just be sure he doesn?t die, "Ral spoke although his sleepiness was taken away by the ruckus caused by the blond man and by some of the new reinforcements that were arriving by land.  

Without thinking about it twice, he started to send flying marines without caring the direction he would send them. Fighting with weak people was boring after all. Placing his sight above on the roof of the building, he saw how kent was trashing some other marines and obviously the foolishness he was about to do. Nothing but a sigh came out from the blaze man who started to deliver some orders at his comrades." Oi Jack, could ya get rid of these dudes? Bridget, think on something to save those two " he said first pointing at the small group of marines with swords that were starting to surround them and then pointing at Kent and the red-haired woman that were falling down.

" Argh...Leave it to me mattey! "

" Old man you..."his words were interrupted by a bullet that managed to scratch his left cheek." Finally found you, bastards!" it was Asuka, or as Ral would call her " the hot gunner "." You distract her "he said to Doc before creating two blue fireballs one in each hand.

" Think, i shall get rid of them "and with that he launched both spheres of fire against the air balloons hitting two of them in the basket as they started to burn down alarming the marines being carried by them and forcing the opponents to take their aim off Kent and the woman.

He repeated the process with other two balloons which as soon as they started to burn, crashed and exploded causing some blue sparks among the smoke" *whistle* Kent isn?t the only one who can make fireworks. "

On the remaining balloons,_" Fools!! what are you doing?! Get them all, shoot at all of them!"_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt.II, Sins of the Father]​*​
[Sivlermoon Island, North Blue; Jackie D. Roberts]​
Deep in the southern jungles of Silvermoon Isle is the Capitol City of the island, it is a highly industrial mining town called Black Cavern Hill. Despite this town’s lustrous Inns and grand entertainment block it is also a highly militarized town, trading some freedoms for greater protection……

A violent explosion rips a small industrial building to shreds, the percussion of heat and resulting shockwaves rock the area around the destruction. Not thirty yards away a shadowed form darts behind a low wall.  “Shit…” Jackie stammers slamming her head up against the wall. Just beneath her ribs a dark crimson hue saturates into the light blue of her clothing. A deep sigh leaves her as she slowly pulls herself up, using the wall as a brace, cutting her glance she looks into the now war torn area. No one, with a trembling hand she clutches the wound.  “Ack..” She gasps while slipping back down, a thick trickle of blood seeping past her lips. 

“Spread out! She can’t be far!” a refined deep voice booms. Freezing, Jackie’s eyes widen this was a horrible situation. For a second time she attempts to push herself up on the wall, but she finds it impossible as the shrapnel wound tears further, a small cry escapes her as she slumps back down in a clump. Her head almost bows in defeat as she starts to recall the events that had lead up to this moment. 

[The Mercenary Island of Shangri –La Two Days Ago]​
 “ But instead of a why, let’s start with a simple introduction Ms. Roberts.” the man lowly states as he lifted a hand to the dark shades that covered his eyes. Jackie stood there stunned and perplexed, how did this man, a total stranger know her last name? Only a select few knew this and she was very careful about always introducing herself as Calico Jack.  “Why so surprised Jackie?” he asked as his fingers wrap around the edges of the sunglasses.  “Wh… who are you? And how do you know me?’ she asks sharply as she forced the color from her knuckles. The man merely chuckled, a dark grin crossing his lips.  “My name is Victor Von Sabrewulf.” he replies as he pulled down on the glasses. Chaotically colorful hues swirled behind the glasses, giving the greying man a stunning and odd look. While somewhat creepy, he eyes weren’t the oddest part, it was the name. Pointing Black Razor at Victor a dark scowl crosses Jackie lips  “What did you say your name was?” She orders as she held her weapon threateningly at the aging pirate.  “Ah, I see your mother has spoken of me. I hope it was all pleasant.” he replies with a smirk.  “Impossible, you’re supposed to be dead? Now really, who are you?” she bites back pulling her second blade around.  “I got better, more importantly.” he states pulling himself from the barrel of water,  “I’m here to offer you job, are you interested? Calico Jack.” he asks. Biting her lip she reluctantly pulls her weapons back,  “Beli is Beli. she replies putting her swords away,   “Though, don’t expect me to trust you.” she states firmly placing a hand on her hip.  “Trust is negotiable, granddaughter…”,  “Don’t call me that.”,  “As you wish, Ms. Jack.” Victor replies scratching his beard.  “I represent a.. group of likeminded individuals.” he states pulling his coat around showing off his impressive full body suit of tattoos.  “They have taken a keen interest in you, but are weary of your abilities.” he continues pulling a small scrap of paper from an inner coat pocket. 

 “A job you said, sounds more like a test.” Jackie replies in annoyance, cutting her glance from her ‘grandfather’ she folders her arms under her chest.  “In theory you can look at it as both. The group I represent will pay you for your efforts, and they get what they want to judge your skills.” Victor replies holding the scrap of paper toward Jackie.  “What is this?” she asks taking the paper and unfolding it.  “Coordinates to Silvermoon Island.” Jackie looks over the writing,  “Silver moon…… hey where did you go?’ she asks looking around.  “Your target is Dianna Fang, she is the general of Silvermoon’s military faction. Take her out.” Victor’s voice trails from high above. Looking up, Jackie see Victor aloft, two raven black wings carrying him high into the air.  “Careful, the Brotherhood has deep claws over the North Blue, I’m sure they’ll know you’re coming.~~

*[Trouble on Ambrosia, Doc Intercepts]*​
[Doc Whiskey Vs Asuka]​
Doc huffed and puffed as they arrived at the resort, it would have been a pretty breathtaking sight… if it weren’t for all the explosions and weapon fire.  “Well, tarnation. That isn’t something I want to mess with, how about I let you whippersnappers take care of it. I’d rather have a nap anyway. It is almost noon.” Doc states pulling out a gold pocket watch. Flipping it open he hopes that the Firecracker Pirates would just go about their business, he really didn’t want to be mixed up with these Pirates, though he was now wanted by the government as well. Kent seemed too focused on the roof to pay any mind to Doc’s ramblings, this was a good sign and Doc decided it might be a good idea to make a hasty retreat, though he wouldn’t exactly get the chance as the blonde headed pirate rockets high into the air showing off that almost ridiculous Devil Fruit power. Doc whistles,  “Woo, that is some fancy flying.” he admires, pushing his sun cap back. It is at that point Kent’s second in command, Ral, decided to assign everyone things they might want to do. Telling Bridget to make sure Kent doesn’t kill himself, and Jack to take care of the company they were suddenly acquiring. 

As Ral turned toward Doc to give him his orders a shot fires off and grazes his cheek, his eyes focus and turn toward a charging Asuka.  “You distract her.” he states. Doc’s closed eyes follow toward Asuka who was now reloading her weapons. [color=#A6A6A ] “Ya want me to do what?!”[/color] he shouts, his pipe balancing on the edge of his lips shaking as he shouted.  “You want me to distract the woman that threatened to shoot my balls off??” he adds with jagged teeth as he points toward Asuka. Ral simply ignored Doc as he decided to take on another group of approaching no goods.  “Hey! Don’t ignore me! Haven’t you ever heard respect your elders?” Doc shouts, but his attention is quickly grabbed as two shots fired bounces off the ground close to his feet.  “That was a warning shot, give up!” she shouts as she closes in on the group.  “Now, now young lady…” Doc states while a blue bar formed over the bridge of his nose. Throwing his hands up he sweats nervously,  “I know we got off on the wrong foot, but…..” Doc stutters to a stop as the barrel of Asuka’s gun flushed against the flat of his forehead. 

A shiver ran up Doc’s body,  “Come on sweat heart..”,  “Don’t call me sweetheart.” she bites as Doc lays a shaky hand on the barrel of the weapon.  “Ms. Scary woman who holds my life in your hands.” Doc quickly replies as his fingers slid toward the breach.  “I haven’t forgotten what you did pervert.” she growled as she pulled the hammer back.  “About that, how about I turn myself in?” he whimpers in reply as he pushed the weapon down,  “Not so easy!” she shouts back as she throws the weapon back up and quickly aims for Doc’s thigh. Pulling the trigger the hammer snaps down, click, but nothing. ‘!?’ Asuka blinked, was it a dud? Pulling the trigger again she is frustrated to hear another empty click. With a nervous gesture Doc holds his hand up, in his fingers was the firing pin. ‘?!’ A scowl crosses Asuka’s face as the other pistol whips around.

Again Doc screams like a little girl as he dashes off back toward the small town, hopefully he would force Asuka to chase him.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*


"Ah! So That's why we be called the firecracker pirates!" Jack exclaimed only just now understanding that it was based around Kent's powers, as he flew out towards the balloons. Jack saw the other balloons carrying other marines and was already moving. 

Ral was busy throwing marines about, and the Doc went off screaming like a girl, leaving Bridget and Jack to figure out how to save the red head and their Captain. Jack was pulling out a bedsheet from one of the beds and wrapping it around the wire from his wooden leg. "I got an idea! Yer chest will make a great soft landin pad for them. They be large enough to absorb the impact!" he suggested to Bridget who went red, then pale, then red, then pale again.

"Ha harrr! I only be teasin lass!" he said as Bridget instinctively covered her face in embarassment. In a blink of an eye he tied Bridget's ankles together with the mix of the wire and the bedsheet. 

"AAAH!. N-n-no! L-let me G-g-go you....you..." Bridget was shocked as Jack picked her up over his head and hopped to the window. 

"Ye better catch em lass! Or our mission te be as awesome as humanly possible will be wrecked like a ship on the seas in the New World!" With that Jack gave an alright ARRR! and threw the poor woman out the window, at a speed faster than the other two were falling. 

Jack took a deep breath looked at his wooden leg, the steel wire in which was flying out fast. Holding up three people would be too much for him and so dived for a marble pillar, wrapped his body around it and held on tight to his wooden leg. He grimaced as he prepared for the sudden jerk of when the wire ran out and Bridget had caught the two.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 2, 2012)

*[The Most Powerful Blade Pt.III]​*​
[A Battle Interrupted, Tobias Kain]​
Small beads of sweat formed on Tobias? brow as his mind wrapped around the ?soul? of Nagushi. This weapon was telling the young pirate one thing. While yes Tobias could mimic most of Lys? styles and techniques he as a novice of his own powers wouldn?t be as proficient as the bounty hunter that stood before him. This simply meant that Lys was a master in comparison to a learning novice, worse yet there were techniques that Lys could use that Tobias couldn?t and probably would offer little defense against. This was troublesome. But at the end of the day, that was Tobias? handicap to play with, hopefully cooler heads would prevail and they could discuss this like civilized people.  But Brandy had other ideas, seemed the spilled booze were more than she could handle and she almost went haywire, kind of like a berserk robot or something else, but as deadly. Maybe more so. 

Like a woman possessed she attacks and even seemed to press the advantage ageist the bounty hunter, but Tobias knew it would only be a matter of time, as the replica of Nagushi rattled in his grip. The swordsman wasn?t trying to kill. That is when it happened, with a burst of speed Lys was upon Brandy and they almost touched shoulders. That is when the hilt was driven home catching the drunk about her abdomen. The attack was just as potent as Brandy?s was earlier. Maybe even stronger as the young woman is sent flying and crashing through the far wall of the bar. Several feet later she slams off some rocks and falls to a slump. Tobias? gray eyes narrow on her form, was she going to get back up? No. Grip the hilt of the foreign sword Tobias ready himself, he was going to make the next attack. * ?You should have attacked when the girl had him distracted Tobias.?* Jackal snickers in the back of Tobias? mind. Tobi simply tenses his shoulders; there were some things that shouldn?t have to be explained. This was one of those instances. 

But before Tobias could make the first move, another interjected themself into the fight, knocking the bounty hunter to the ground. The man appeared to be a mystery, no markings to align himself to anyone or any agency. Even his years as an information broker Tobias found himself scratching his head, _ ?Who is he??_ he thinks as the man appeared to be upset over the ?rude? display of Lys? skill in cutting the bar almost in twain. It seemed at this moment this unknown fellow was going to keep Lys busy, so with a sprint Tobias released his power over Nagushi, allowing it to fade back to the mist of Oblivion from which it was summoned. With a skid of snow and pebbles Tobias comes to a grinding halt next to Brandy. Seemed Judy was as worried, she was already at the unconscious girl?s side.  ?She okay doc?? he asks lowly while cutting a glance toward the action not too far from them. Judy ran her hand across Brandy? throat and pressed down lightly. Perhaps it was the alcohol in her system or the overall stress of the moment, but at first it seemed that Brandy was no longer with them, however after a short panic a relieved look crossed Judy?s face, giving a reaffirming nod that Brandy was fine Tobias positioned himself between the girls and Lys as it seemed that the business he and the mystery stranger had was now over as the man in black simply walked off. 



			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> *?I would? postpone? any conflict between us? as well.? *


And with that the bounty hunter sprinted off in a blur. Tobias? teeth gritted.  ?Isn?t that the direction Akuma went?? he asks aloud. But truly he wasn?t worried, Akuma had the strangest habit of being able to protect himself despite any injury he may suffer.  ?If you don? t mind doc, I think I?ll leave you to care for Brandy, there is something very unsettling about that man in black?? he mutters not even turning to the girls he darts off to follow that man. Rushing through the crowd that had gathered he put his years of broking to use as he slipped bits of clothing off this person and that, and by the time he got through the crowd he looked as if he belonged here. Casting a glance back to Judy, Tobias only gives a small nod, as if saying, don?t worry. I?ll be fine. Though this would probably cause more worry then not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

*The Good Doctor*

Nereus Archeleone ran his "flashlight" across the little girl's arm, a faint blue light shining across the deep cut that ran from her elbow to her palm.

"Yep," he said, taking a look at a readout only he seemed to be able to see. "That...is not good."

"The...the pain stopped," the little girl said. She couldn't have been more than ten or eleven, and her eyes were red from crying, but her voice was remarkably steady.

"That's because I dulled it, my little lady," Nereus said, absently patting her on the head while he twiddled with something on the flashlight. "Now I'm going to clean it and do my best to have it healed up."

"Thank you."

"No need for thanks," Nereus said, touching the end of the flashlight to the girl's arm. A light purple liquid spilled from it, the cut sizzling as the cleaner burned away any bacteria. The little girl took a sharp intake of breath but said nothing.

"Excellent excellent excellent," Nereus said, an infectious grin spreading across his face. "You've been very brave. Last part now - this might sting a little." Another light came on, this one a very deep blue, and the girl gasped in surprise and pain as the cut began to heal itself.

"How'd you do that?" She asked, staring in wonder at her now only scarred arm.

Nereus gave the girl a wink. "I'm the Good Doctor. It's what I do."

The little girl nodded. "Are you going to stop those people from hurting me and mommy again?"

"Ah yes," Nereus said, his normally warm eyes hardening. "I was just about to get to that."


----------



## Eternity (Feb 2, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Arc II; The Dragon, The Doctors and The Escape]​
The cold, salty sea breeze filled Mari's nose with a refreshing sense of remembrance, filling her again with a deep lingering sorrow for her friends. It more of a dull throb now, but it still made her eyes blurry. Standing by the helm, she stared off into the distant. 

They had been on the sea for a day now, and the last day passed with little conversation, something Mari tried to break, but something held her back.
The only think being said was good morning, good night and orders to raise sails and various things that needed to be done on the ship.

"Land ohoi Captain!" Sarasa suddenly yells from the crows nest, snapping Mari out of her thoughts. She could feel water running down her eyes. She had been crying again. "Damn it, why doesn't it stop.." she mumbles, but shook it of quickly. 

"Aye! I see it!? Mari responds when she had used her hybrid mode to see further into the distant. Among her many powers as a mythical zoan, she also had a much sharper vision, letting her see just as far as binoculars. When they had gotten closer and the sunlight was kissing the horizon, four large marine ships stood towering before them. Their ship was not particularly small, but in contrast to these monsters, they where a mouse meeting four cats.

?Holy crap. We are so screwed, ey~?? Mari said, laughing and leaning back in a relaxed fashion.
When they passed the first ship, they could see and almost feel the eyes of hounded of marines pierce their souls. Mari felt a chill pass through her, but that might be because of her thirst for adventure, not the marines. The second and last ship that lay directly in their path, was slightly darker and she guess this would have to be the main ship.  When they had passed, Mari looked back on the ship to see who was on it more clearly. 
Standing in the middle of the deck, wearing an ordinary admiral suit and her black silky hairs swaying in the breeze, was  Asuka Masure. Known as the ?Black Dragon? of the marines, her reputation is wide spread, and stories about her strength have been flying through the four blues, as well as all over grand line. 
?That?s an admiral!? Mari yelled excitingly, getting starry-eyes. ?I love that girl, she know just what she want~?

?But why are they not attacking?? Sarasa asked with narrow eyes, squinting towards the ships.
?Dunno..? Mari responded carelessly, returning her gaze to the harbor.

It took Mari and Sarasa about twenty minutes to tie the boat down and do everything else needed before they could disembark. Sarasa wanted to leave, but Mari knew that even though they didn?t attack, the marines would most likely not let them leave.

And right she was, for as soon as they begun walking, from the darker marine ship, who had already docked before Mari and Sarasa, six marines intercepted them. They did not show any hostility, but Mari was sure that was because any one of them could kill both her and Sarasa in a split second if they wanted to.

Mari was the first to speak, her calm eyes and tender lips smiling at the marines in front of her.
?Hi there! Nice to finally meet you!? she said, reaching out a hand. 
*?Oh boy..?* Asuka sighed, leaning back to the girl standing next to her. *?What do you think? Good or Evil.?* She said it in a sarcastic voice. ?More like sugar-sweet..? she replied merrily. Then Asuka turned back her attention to Mari. *?We are not here for you, but since you are here, I really don?t have any other choice but to take you in.?*


----------



## Noitora (Feb 3, 2012)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Glacier Meadow

Bluenote Dreyar 
​*Bluenote watched the fight from his sitting position, still sweating from the over exertion in his own battle. It was a marvellous fight to see this young girl pummel that arrogant bastard right into the ground. Eventually she ended up on a rooftop with that ridiculous grin plastered over her face. She gave the young teen an intense look before she thrust a finger right at him. At the top of her lungs she yelled 
*"JOIN ME BLUENOTE AND BECOME A BRAVE MAN OF THE SEA!!" *It took the boy back so much he almost collapsed in his sitting position. He stared back up at her with his mouth dropped and eyes wide. He never imagined this kind of thing ever happening to him. He thought he would spending his entire life on the island achieving nothing with his life. To think some brat girl pirate captain would throw him such an offer. Tears quickly stained his eyes and face as he blurted out his reply.
*“Wah… YES! Waaaaahhh! I’LL JOIN YOU!”* One of the women townsfolk covered her mouth and chuckled softly.
“A brave man of the sea crying?” Bluenote sobbed uncontrollably into his forearm.
*“Shuddap! I ain’t cryin’! You’re cryin’!”* The old mayor smiled warmly as he watched the situation unfold. Even though it would mean Bleunote would become a pirate at least he would lead a life he would enjoy. 

The rest of the Carp Pirates picked up their wounded and retreated as quickly as they came. Their ship could be seen dashing off into the distance and would not return anytime soon. Bluenote within a flash bad packed everything he needed to depart and the town had packed him with food and supplies in his flash of a journey. However, the means to leave had yet to come to them. What had happened to their boat from before? And he had not even given the rest of the Phoenix Pirates a chance to come to terms to what had just occurred.
"Let's goooooooooo~!"


----------



## Eternity (Feb 3, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Glacier Meadow
> 
> Bluenote Dreyar
> ​*Bluenote watched the fight from his sitting position, still sweating from the over exertion in his own battle. It was a marvellous fight to see this young girl pummel that arrogant bastard right into the ground. Eventually she ended up on a rooftop with that ridiculous grin plastered over her face. She gave the young teen an intense look before she thrust a finger right at him. At the top of her lungs she yelled
> ...



*Archey Madma - Phoenix Pirates*

His body felt like a crushed brick, and every step became a fight to stay concious. He had been in pain before, having been pierced, poisoned and even crushed, but the pain from the bolt in his side was far worse.

"Bollocks! Damn stupid, girly son of a bitch! Tha-AAAahhrgh!" He had leaned too much on his wrong leg, and the pain shot thorugh him, sending him into yet another "near unconsciousness"-moment. His eyes became blurry, and he could see starts of light dancing in front if his eyes. "If that bitch still lived, I would kill him until he could no longer die, and then kill him again.." He knew what he said was foolish, but the pain threw reason out of the window long ago. He was now almost only running on instinct, like a cornered animal.

Through his involuntary tears, which are only there because of the pain, he catch a glance of two people somewhere in the distant. He knew who the first one was. The girl he had just met, Phoenix D. Rose. He felt an odd sensation when he found out who it was, something that might resemble a weak form of affection. Or maybe it was just the fact that she was a girl, and that the tears made her look like an actual woman. Who knows.

The other one was harder to identify, but he found out it was the kid that had been trying to attack them. He remembered Rose calling him a mime, and seeing as he was closest to him now, he had to reach out to him. He was about 200 meter, down an alley, when he yelled "Oi! Mime! Save me you fucker!" and collapsed, drifting into a state of pain and blackness.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

The last few minutes had been a continuous blur for the young woman.  First she watches Kent being propelled into the sky by the explosions at his feet, then people attack, and she watches horrified as Kent jumps off the top of the building.  As if that wasn't enough, he was holding a woman on his way down.  ?F-figure out...?  Bridget couldn't even fathom what Ral was implying.  Okay, wait she did fathom she just had no clue what she could do.  

?I w-wish H-HAL-? Before she could finish her statement the pirate Jack was implying her chest could do the duty.  Bridget almost fainted while the blood rushed around her body so fast, the humiliation was almost complete.  Unfortunately Jack knew how to push the envelope, he trussed her up, tying her legs together.  Bridget was about to ask what he was doing when she was tossed out the window.

'Why did I leave home?' The question echoed around in her head, the only thing the world heard was a screech.  Bridget's life passed before her eyes, it was too bad that it was so short, she might liked to watch a bit more.  Instead she flung her arms out and wrapped them around the only she could, the two plummeting people. ?I'm not strong enough to hold them!?  She screamed back toward the window but it didn't matter now, they were all going to die.

Only seconds later Bridget felt like every bone in her body was being ripped from their sockets, the makeshift rope had reached its end and decided to pull Bridget back with it.  With the extra weight that she was it didn't snap back up as was assumed would happen, instead they swung back toward the building and slammed into the wall.  

The impact rocked Bridget, causing the breath to be knocked out of her, and with that she could no longer hold the pair.  The young woman tried to scream but she could barely gasp in any air, let alone make a noise.  She watched as they dropped five feet down onto an awning, then rolled off toward the the ground just a few feet below that.  They may have hurt a bit but at least they would survive.

Knowing they were safe and the adrenaline leaving her body, Bridget did they only thing that she was having difficulty doing.  Breath.   



*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

'Why did I expect anything else?'  Adora shook her head and took a deep breath.  It was during that moment that the biggest headache she had changed his tune and was willing to at least partially assist her.  She exhaled allowing the deep breath to come out in a relieved sigh.  ?The alcohol??  Adora hadn't even thought of that when the woman spoke up.  

Thinking back on the short time she spent with these people Adora nodded.  ?Get plenty...?  She thought for a moment then added.  ?Make sure you get some cooking wines too.?  Adora decided that she just might get along with this woman a little, at least for the moment she seemed to be the sanest of the bunch.  

?Alright, come on Lover Boy.?  Adora walked passed him.  ?We will get some supplies and have them sent back to the ship, then you can go about having your fun or whatever it is you want.?  A slight shiver of fear ran up her back and she shook her head, images had popped into her mind that she was trying quickly to forget about.  ?Try to see that the others come along too.  I'm sure you all need things...?  She rubbed the back of her neck.  ?Like soap and bandages.?  Adora headed toward the town to get things started, assuming the others were coming.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 3, 2012)

Kaiser D. Winter Unnamed Crew Kaiser's crew of disciples and concubines

'Why did I expect anything else?' Adora shook her head and took a deep breath. It was during that moment that the biggest headache she had changed his tune and was willing to at least partially assist her. She exhaled allowing the deep breath to come out in a relieved sigh. ?The alcohol?? Adora hadn't even thought of that when the woman spoke up.

Thinking back on the short time she spent with these people Adora nodded. ?Get plenty...? She thought for a moment then added. ?Make sure you get some cooking wines too.? Adora decided that she just might get along with this woman a little, at least for the moment she seemed to be the sanest of the bunch. 

"Hmmm Alcohol." Though not an alcoholic, his people were fond of the social liquid and Kai was no different. While on his previous crew a harsh no smoking policy was enforced when it came to the kids, they were very relaxed when it came to them drinking. It wasn't uncommon for kids barely in their pubery to end the day with a beer or two. At sixteen they were free to drink themselves to death, though the Orange Cost people seemed to have an in born tolerance for the stuff.

?Alright, come on Lover Boy.? Adora walked passed him. ?We will get some supplies and have them sent back to the ship, then you can go about having your fun or whatever it is you want.? A slight shiver of fear ran up her back and she shook her head, images had popped into her mind that she was trying quickly to forget about. ?Try to see that the others come along too. I'm sure you all need things...? She rubbed the back of her neck. ?Like soap and bandages.? Adora headed toward the town to get things started, assuming the others were coming. 

As he was dreaming about all the different kinds he was going to pick up, Adora passed him. Still being rather unusually cooperative suddenly, he did as she asked and told the others to come along with them, though he figured that simply yelling. "Alright First matey, asshole, swordguy and cowgirl!."He yelled over his shoulder. "Let's get to it." And then followed after Adora.

"Wait did you just call me loverboy?" He took this as an term of endearment, like how he would call a woman Cookie, My dearrest concubine or seawench. "I knew she couldn't resist my charms." He said to himself, rather loudly.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

The headache had started again.  Tiana rubbed her forehead while she peeked around the corner.  For the most part the area was empty, empty of the people she was trying to avoid anyway.  “What is going on...”  She scowled trying hard to remember something but nothing was moving in her mind, only the last couple of days were rolling around in there, just after the activity had started.

With her free hand, Tiana clutched the black leather bag.  It contained all the possessions she had in the world.  That consists of mainly the few medical supplies and the herbs that she found in the grassy areas around the city.  “Come on...”  She growled moving her hand from her forehead to clutch her hair.  'I know I have to avoid those pirates and marines.  But why?' she asked herself but once again only blackness was her answer.

'Alright, need to find someplace to lay up until all this is over...' her hand dropped to her side, resting gently on the cracked ribs she had sustained somehow.  That was the only think Tiana knew, the doctor had told her that she was found floating in a small dingy.  She had been beaten to an inch of her life.  'Why...' A tear fell down her cheek but she didn't dwell on it.  For now it was all about surviving and figuring out what her mind knew but wouldn't tell her.

A pirate walked by the front of the alley and Tiana slammed back against the wall.  With the sudden movement he paused looking down the dark passage, searching the shadows.  Closing her eyes, Tiana concentrated on calming her breathing.  Eventually he shrugged and moved on, not worried about the rat or stray dog that might have making the noise.

“Keep moving...”  Tiana said turning to go back in the direction she had come.  

“I swear I heard then saw something down here.”  A man said obviously to someone he had brought back.

“You brought me here to look for a damn cat?”  The guy glared at his buddy.

'Damn it...'  Tiana hid behind a large crate, she shivered slightly and looked around her.

“Here kitty kitty kitty.”  The second man's comment dripping with sarcasm.  “Johnny wants to pet you.”

“You asswipe.  It was bigger than a cat!”  The first man tossed the same glare back at his companion.

“Yeah.  You messing with kids and dogs now?”

“I am going to beat the shit out of you!”  The other growled starting to get defensive.

“Try it!”

“I will!”  Tiana peeked around the corner of the crate and saw the original man take a swing at the person must have been talking to.  It was only a moment before two ham sized fists were pounding into each other, and they were moving toward Tiana in the process.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2012)

Akuma Rodgers, North Blue- The Docks-

?Yes, yes this ship is fine. And the payment has already been sent correct?? Akuma asks, standing before a massive shadow. ?Yes sir, we have already received your payment and we are working on the final touches that you have just requested. ?Yes, quite?? Akuma nodded. ?Very good then, when the ship is finished have it delivered to the sculpture village, I will pick it up there.? The dock manager nodded. ?Very good sir.?  The dock manager walked off and Akuma smirked. ?Man, It?s not often you get a hold of a noble?s war ship? I wonder just what I can do with this.? He grinned. 

  ?Oh my, A south blue dignitary here without an escort, you can?t possibly be thinking straight sir.? Akuma?s eyes widened at the sound of the voice, one he had grown to know well over the years. ?It?s nice to hear from you again Brigidine. I haven?t seen you in years; I was hoping to continue that trend.?  Akuma turns back to look at the blond haired man before him, he was young, close to Akuma?s age and wore a black skin tight shirt and black marines jacket with pants and belts that ran down his legs. ?Well you can?t expect to get a three million beli bounty and not have me come for you? though it sure is a low bounty.. I would have expected better of the man who wants to be pirate king.? 

  Akuma?s upper lip twitched. ?I would have expected more of you, the man who wants to run the marines one day. What was it you said? Fleet admiral isn?t high enough? Lofty goals.? Akuma retorts. ?Oh? And what is this new disguise of yours? You beat up a south blue dignitary and now you plan to steal his ship? Did you know that was against the law.? Akuma?s hand slides up towards the hilt of his Katana, resting gently on his back. ?Are you here to arrest me then?? 

  Brigidine shook his head. ?No, this isn?t the time or the place for such things? I want to crush you completely. Fighting you here, your crew would just retaliate. I need to crush all of you at once.?  Akuma smirked at the marines comment. ?If you think you can take us all at once, be my guest.? Akuma started to walk past Brigidine, hand still on the hilt of his sword. ?If you try and hurt them, I will return home and make sure your sister knows what it?s like to watch her family hurt.? Akuma?s tone is dark and disturbing, anger filling every word. 

?I?d say I?d hurt your family, but aren?t they all dead now?? Akuma?s hand clenches down on his katana. ?Thanks to your father yes.?


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 4, 2012)

*Merbuto Rays

Fishman Doctor...* 

So far, this was an interesting day. It was about time that he started getting respect around here and Merbuto smirked as he walked back inside his medical tent. He grabbed another bottle of alcholol and chugged a little of it. He nodded in satisfaction. Most marine were smokers or drinkers, Merbuto was no different. He had chosen to drink to deal with what he saw every day. Truly, a lot of medical cases could be extremely grisly. He couldn't turn away from it, though. He was a coward self-admittely, but Merbuto still was a proud doctor. He was doing in his part. Deep in thought, Merbuto frowned as he saw something shiny out of the corner of his eye. It almost resembled a mirror or perhaps some other reflective glass. The fishman doctor however shook his head. Best not to ponder on things like this, he took another drink and says, "My eyes are seeing things. Too much booze and work." He told himself. It was then as he was about to sit down and rest that a balled up piece of paper hit him in the head. It was slightly wet. Rolling his eyes, Merbuto pulled it off his head and grumbled, "Seriously?" Merbuto was used to people playing pranks on him, but this was extremely juevinille.

Walking out of his tent, he shook his fist and yelled to whoever might be out there. "Leave me alone ye' bastards!" He then sighed and went back inside his tent. Merbuto peeled open the piece of paper that had been thrown at him, preparing to toss in the trash, but he was suprised to see writing on it.



> _Yo Dr. Rays
> 
> I am going to thumb my gills twice. When you see that follow me._



Merbuto rubbed the back of his head. Now this was seriously weird. Once again, Merbuto walks out of his tent, but this time he was met by a strange visitor. A fishman sat there with his legs crossed and simply staring at the tent with large, bulbous eyes. Merbuto let out a high shriek and like a true yellow-belly, he shot back into his tent. *"ANCHIOVY!"* Merbuto shouted out. Of course, the visitor was a fishman like him, but to Merbuto, he appeared to be a giant creepy anchiove. Great, now he was developing a fear of anchioves... "Yo." Was all he heard and curiously, Merbuto peeked his head out of the side of his tent. "What do you want, anchiovy?" He asked. The fishman then procceded to thumb his gills and suddenly got up, leaving Merbuto confused as he walked away. Frowning, he opened the letter which he had accidentally crumbled in his palm and read it again. Gritting his teeth, Merbuto started to follow after the strange anchiove-fishman. Perhaps he had something interesting to tell him? Then his mind started to work and he realized that the anchiove might actually be leading him to his death where he would attack him in the darkness and then drain him of his blood... "VAMPIRE ANCHIOVy!" Merbuto yelled out, causing the anchiove-fishman to look over his shoulder. "We're here."  They were standing over a pool and then anchiove jumped into the pool, darting quickly through the water. Merbuto grinned, water was one place that Merbuto wasn't afraid to go. He followed after anchiove through the pool and just as he entered, he surfaced, along with the anchiove. 

Merbuto's eyes widened as he saw a huge waterfall. He had never been here before and suddenly, as he looked down at the gaping waterfall, Merbuto shouts, *"WATERFALL OF DEATH!" *Suddenly developing an irrational fear of waterfalls. Meanwhile, the anchiove appeared to be testing the sound. "Good! No one will be able to hear us behind this waterfall!" He told Merbuto. Merbuto suddenly took a few steps back, not realizing that he was inching towards the waterfall. He sweat-dropped, "You took me out so far to kill me, didn't you!" He exclaimed, pointing a finger at 'anchiove'."WHAT DID YOU SAY!? I CAN'T HEAR YOU BEHIND THIS WATERFALL!" 'Anchiovy' yelled loudly and Merbuto suddenly stumbles, nearly falling down the huge waterfall. Anchiovy reached out and grabbed him, though.  "Wouldn't want that to happen!"  He told Merbuto. They then stared at each other dumbly as Merbuto finally realizes that 'anchiovy' means no harm to him.

Thirty minutes later, the two Fishmen were back at square one. They stood outside Merbuto's tent with their arms crossed as 'anchiovy' spoke to Merbuto.  "We should be cool here. I'm Lieutenant Sambito in case you don't know me." Merbuto shook his head, "You could've told that in front of everybody!" He roared at Sambito who curled up frightenly. "Tell me what you need me for. I've got... well, things to do." He told Sambito, lying through his teeth. His usual night involved drinking himself to sleep and waking up with a migraine that few could imagine. 

"Have you ever heard of Commodore Smiley, Doc?" Sambito told Merbuto who glared at Sambito and says, "Commodore Smiley, I have no idea who that is!" He said, his tone filled with sarcasm. "Oh, seriously?" Sambito asked, which prompted Merbuto's head to grow to huge proportions again comically as he yelled at the man, "OF COURSE NOT!" Again, Sambito curls up in a ball as Merbuto talks. "Yeah, I know who the bastard is. I respect him and his 'cause', but let's be honest... Fishmen aren't going to suddenly be saved by some messiah of equality. We're doomed to be the way we're, the freaks and rejects of the world. It's a fruitless effort, man and if I were the commodore, I'd just turn in my resignation slip early."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 4, 2012)

The Rodgers Pirates- Akuma-North Blue

"Are you going to kill me then?" Akuma asks the Marine Lt. Though Samuel simply smirks. "Akuma, Killing you would be no fun. You will serve time for your crimes, I'll make sure of that." Akuma nodded. "Good, because I'll have racked up a pretty large bounty when i destroy your ship." The two let each other walk off in separate directions. Samuel picks up a small denden mushi from his black jacket and dials a number. "Vallero, Change of plans. Allow the pirates to re-group. We'll be crushing them all at once." Vellero nodded. "Aye sir, but then, what about this village? If we're going to crush them inside it, won't there be casualties?" 

"Vallero, This village is not aligned with the world government and refuses marine help. We need not worry about some worthless artists." Samuel puts the denden mushi away and heads towards the hotel district. 

At the Ship-

Vallero rubs the back of his head and sighs. "I suppose this means more paper work." With that the man in black turned to the two women with him. "Come on, We're going back to the hotel. Lt.'s orders." The two girls nod and the three vanish. 

Elsewhere on the island- 

Silver Fox stands atop a large building over the Rodger's pirates. "Lysander the pirate hunter, Tobias the Information Broker, Brandy The Drunk, Judy The Wrestler, Kaizer The Assassin, Thomas The North Blue Boxing Champion and Akuma Rodgers, The Wannabe Pirate King." The samurai contemplated the crews personalities and how they fit together. "This crew, will never survive the grand line." With that Silver Fox vanishes in a puff of smoke, silent like the night.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 5, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

"Ugh that guy is like born to induce headaches in poor girls like me." This was followed by a heavy sigh and some rubbing of her forehead. "That wasn't a compliment, you know!" She yelled back at him, referring to the loverboy comment.

"What?" The two leading members of this shopping expeditions were now walking next to each other, both assuming that the others were right behind them. "A loverboy is like the boy you love, how is that not a compliment?"

".....?" There was an awkward pause as Adora sweat dropped in typical anime fashion. "I would ask if you are really that stupid...." She began. "But during what little time I had the ple....Displeasure." She decided to forgo sarcasm, the boy did not seem to understand the concept. "Of being in your presence. it has became obvious that you are _that_ stupid."

"Ugh girls." He groaned and sighed dramatically. "First they say they love you, than they say you're stupid." He waved his hands in the air in frustration. "They say you're so sweet, then they cry when you forget to meet them for lunch and she starts to threaten to throw herself off the ship since I supposedly want to see her dead." He seemed to be having war (of love) flash backs, experiences with his ex girl friends came to mind and. "They say that you're perfect, next time you see them they're making out short haired chick with thunder thighs."

Adora didn't quite know what to make of this, it kinda looked like one of those girlfriends had some serious self esteem issues and the other wasn't that into men. 

"Girls!" This brought her back to reality. "Always playing their games, grow up wil ya!" 

"Excuse me?!" The nerve of this brat, still a boy himself and an exhaustingly annoying one at that. "If there's anyone here that needs some serious maturing it's you."

Kai frowned, not getting what she was talking about. "Didn't I just propose to you like five minutes ago?, I'm like totally ready to settle down and all that crap girls want to hear." Adora had to wonder what kind of things had to have gone wrong during this boy's childhood for him to have become this messed up, he didn't seem to be an uncaring asshole but simply a moronic jerk that had no idea he was being doing anything wrong. But was that really much better?

"First of all, I'm 20 years old." She flicked him against the forehead to make sure she got all of his attention. "I like to be referred to as a woman, especially by a little brat like you."

"Secondly, I'm sure you won't be able to understand this but I can't help myself." Another heavy sigh followed this. "Among the many things you're doing wrong in your life, at the top of my list is the fact that you seem to be saying things to females that you think they wanna hear." So far he was following it. "And _NOT_ what you actually  feel, a lie is still a lie no matter how you package it." She wrapped up her lecture in this class of Maturity in the real world 101 with. "I can only speak for myself, but I don't enjoy being lied to."

"Huh?" He couldn't make heads or tails of this. "Wait....Is this like that thing with the gi....Women when they ask if a pair of pants make their butt look big?"

Yeah, educating this kid was probably hopeless.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2012)

*The Rodger Pirates*

_*Death of a Crewmate...*_
Judy and Tobias gritted their teeth as they were seemingly saved by a mysterious marine. They were thankful, but at the same time, they were also pirates and knew not to trust marines. Marines and pirates were natural enemies, much like a hawk and a snake. As Lysander walked away, Judy gritted her hands and prepared to go after him, but she took one look at Brandy and immediately knew where her priorites lay. She flashed Tobias a small glance and the man nodded. All three of them were the newest members of the crew and despite the fact that they hadn't been together long, these three seemed to have bonded, if only due to circumstances. Judy ran over to her fallen comrade and checks for a pulse. Judy's eyes watered. She was a great doctor, but there was one thing she couldn't beat. Death. Brandy had no pulse and her skin felt deathly cold. Her neck seemed to be almost twisted. As tears poured from her face, Judy tried to stay calm, but she had no idea they'd be losing crewmembers this early. Judy looked back at Tobias, "She's dead!"

Tobias frowned, but he grasped his hand around something on the ground. "Seems strange... But I think she'd appreciate this." He tossed a bottle to Judy who caught it with confusion. Judy looked down at the bottle and her face started to get red, "What the hell? This won't help her! Drinking is what got her killed!" Judy yelled to Tobias who simply crossed his arms and looked the other way. He too was bothered by this and wanted to go after Lysander, the dog bounty hunter who was responsible for brutally maiming Brandy. However, as tears poured from Judy's face, the cowgirl put the bottle near Brandy's lips and mutters, "One last drink then...." She forced Brandy's mouth open and she ingested the golden liquid which poured from the bottle. Judy kept on pouring the liquid into Brandy's mouth until the bottle was dry, just like Brandy liked it, she finally pulled the bottle away. Judy then tossed the bottle to the side and wiped her face free of the tears. "There, it's done."

Beep... beep... beep...

"What is that?" Judy wondered and realizes the noise was coming from Brandy's corpse. It was then that Brandy's jaw fell open and words come out of the seemingly dead navigators mouth, "Accepting refuel..." She muttered and her body seemed to take on a more lively color. Tobias and Judy scrambled over to the downed Brandy. "What's going on?" Tobias asked Judy who sniffed and says, "She's speaking like some kind of robot!" It was then that Brandy suddenly shot into the air like some kind of super-rocket and her fists pumped.* "RECHARGE COMPLETE! ROBO BRANDY IS ALIVE AND WELL!" *She roared in victory. A fist slammed into Brandy's head and the cowgirl berated her, "You were dead!" She told Brandy who shrugged. "I was. My body was just dehydrated, though." She muttered, her hand stroking her chin. "WHEN YOU'RE DEHYDRATED, YOU NEED WATER NOT ALCHOLOL!" Judy roared once again. Brandy rubbed her ear, "Why are you so loud, Judy?" Judy continued to yell and much to their suprise, Tobias chuckled. Judy then started to yell at him. It wasn't out of anger, though. It was joy and excitement that Brandy was still alive somehow. Then the navigator asked her...

"What happened to doggy?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 5, 2012)

North Blue, Thomas- 

  The first mate of the Rodger?s pirates had finished his shopping, having found some nice winter wear, a thick wool suit, a deep black as to absorb the heat of the sun and keep him warm. ?Unlike some other people in this crew, I plan to stay warm.? Thomas thought to himself, he could see the sun slowly setting on the horizon which meant the temperature, which was already at 28?F was now going to drop even lower? ?Still how can they be so lively in this cold weather?? Thomas adjusted a wool fedora he had managed to find? That store had everything? It acted much like a beanie or a wool knit cap, but was fashionable and looked great. 

  The young boxer actually kind of liked this island; it was free from the shackles of the marines and the world government and allowed the people to just be themselves? ?It?s a wonderful concept?? Thomas looked up at the sky, a thin layer of clouds moved across the vast blue sea of air. ?I guess this is how Akuma wants? the world to be? free from shackles but allowed to do as they please, to follow their dreams like these people?? Thomas shook his head and looked back down at the ground. ?Urgh? I listed to that idiot much longer and I?ll start thinking like him!? 



  Akuma Rodgers, The Bumbling Fool of a captain-

?AHHHCHOOOO!? Akuma rubs his nose ?Damn, I think getting stuck in the snow gave me a cold.? He grumbled, sitting in his captain?s quarters waiting for the rest of the crew to arrive. ?Stull, there is something in the air tonight? Wait? did I just quote a Phil Collins song? Wait? whose Phil Collins??? Akuma rubbed the back of his head. ?Now I KNOW I must be getting sick??



  The Hotel-

  ?Lt. Brigidine, forgive me for asking, but why have we not crushed the Rodger?s Pirates?? Silver fox asks, sitting down upon a fine bed with red silk sheets and rare feathered comforter. ?We will crush them when they are at their highest.? Samuel looks out the window; from his room in the highest floor of the hotel he can see the Rodger?s ship in the distance. Though it is more like a small toy ship from here, ?We will catch them when they are filled with confidence and end them, it is that simple. Akuma is a fool who thinks only of freedom and dreams. We will crush his dreams, we will crush his freedom and we will rid ourselves of another pirate crew. It is that simple.?


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2012)

*Enter the Grand Pirates!​*​
In the middle of an open sea, the water clear as a crystal and not a single thing moving, there was a small rowboat. Standing in the rowboat was what appeared to be a ten feet tall giant who had his arms spread wide as if he was praying to the gods of the oceans. He was incredibly large, both in height and width, with muscles thick as trunks and a chest that stuck out compared to the rest of his body. Strangely, the hair on his chest seemed to have grown in a circular shape, the hair thick and black, making it seem like he had a hole in his chest. Gran also had what seemed to be an odd-looking and intriguing contraption on the bottom of his face, shaped like a bone.

This person didn't seem to worry about anything, especially not his strange appearance.  He was Gran D. Sirffe, the future Pirate King of the world and captain of the Grand Pirates who would one day take the entire Grand Line in a storm. "I'm finally going to do it, Abuela. I will become the Pirate King." He muttered and he opened his clenched fist allowing salt to fly out of it. At the same time, giant tears rolled down his huge face as he stood in front of the sea. As he cried, Gran started to laugh loudly, his voice echoing through the sea itself. *"Bruhahahahaha!"*

He laughed because he was happy and irony. Irony in the form that the person known as Abuela would most likely kill him and drag his corpse to Davy Jones herself if she heard him acting like the huge baby he was right now. Gran's booming laughter continued for several minutes as he rejoiced in this moment. People often took things like laughter and smiles for granted, but not Gran. He intended to always keep smiling and always have a good laugh. That was the way he wanted to life, both as a person and a pirate. Other pirates would mock him for such thoughts, but Gran didn't care. He'd be the Pirate King no matter what they said. Finally, he wiped his forehead once he was finished with his crying and laughing. He then sat down, cross-legged in the rowboat which seemed to almost sink from the immense weight. Gran then grabbed the oars and started to paddle. He than began to humm a song that his grandmother often did while he was sleeping from a day of hard work in the jungles.












Time seen to pass more quickly as he hummed this song several times, shaking his head side-to-side in conjunction. *"According to this map... Loguetown should be coming up soon!"* He announced in happiness. Strangely though, the map seemed to be upside down and was of the East Blue, not the West Blue which he was currently in. If Gran actually paid any attention to the direction he was paddling in, he'd realize that he was heading towards the Bangoli Isles, a mostly uninhabiated set of islands in the West Blue. They were beautiful islands, but not anything like Loguetown. However, as he hummed the song, his ignorance seemed to increase. Like he'd said earlier, the only thing that mattered to him was having a good time. He also failed to notice that something had been following since he'd begun his little 'journey'. A huge shadowy-shape could be seen underneath the boat as the huge man hummed. It was then that the shape underneath him started to surface, pushing Gran's small rowboat out of the water. He still didn't wake out of the trance he was in until he opened his eyes and looks down to see a giant fish head sticking out of the water.

​
"Grande Fish!" The captain yelled out as the monster continued to lift it's head and soon as it surfaced, the beast seemed to realize that there was a small annoyance on top of it. Now on land, Gran was pretty much the largest thing around, but compared to this beast? He was nothing and that was made pretty clear as the beast snapped it's head and he shot forward, along with his boat to several meters in front of the giant catfish. Upon seeing him, the monster roared angrily and started to push towards him. He was about to be eaten! *"Bruhahahaha!"* The man laughed again. Why was he laughing when he was about to die? There was a huge, broad smile on his face as he stared down the beast. *"I won't die here today!" * He told the catfish as if it was matter-of-fact. As the beast got closer and closer, Gran clenched his fist and bent his knees as if he was preparing for something. He turned his shoulders just as the beast was upon him! *"Dios Puno~" *The huge man yelled out as he swung one of his gigantic fists, punching the catfish straight into it's jaw. Whiskers flew in the opposite direction and the monster's mouth opened. Something finally seemed to suprise Gran as his jaw dropped. Something was flying out of the sea monster's mouth. 

*"It's a person!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2012)

West Blue- The Island of Red Rogue- With the man known only as... Dr. Kazuki. 












Music plays on a small device as a man in a white lab coat begins to pour a green liquid into a blue liquid and then watch as it turns into a red liquid. "That makes no sense... it should be orange!" He grumbled, rubbing the back of his head. "Oh well! I'm sure this is perfectly fine!" The man laughs, pouring a yellow liquid into the red one and watching it turn orange. "There! Orange! That means it worked!" He picked up the jar of orange liquid and places it on top a small Bunsen burner. 

"Now then, If i crush these flowers and form them into a powder... and add them to t he orange liquid as it reaches a boil...." The man picked up the crushed flowers and dumped them into the orange liquid. As the flower powder hit the liquid, a black smoke exploded from the jar, turning the liquid a deep dark almost black purple. "Right! It's perfect!" The man laughs, rubbing the black smoke from his face.

"Uuhh... I just came here for a cold...." A young man shakes in his seat, his brown hair drenched with sweat, his brow furrowed, his chin buried in his chest, his eyes wide as a barn door, his pants brown... but they were already brown pants so nothing new there! "Please... Nurse, let me go!" The man turns his head and whispers to a young woman in a skimpy nurses outfit, her face face hidden behind a doctors mask, her red eyes staring back at him, her blue hair creating a shadow over him...

No wait, that wasn't her hair... it was the Doctors, The man man now standing over him, blocking the light. The doctors blond hair shined brilliantly as the light struck it from behind, his pink glasses illuminating his face with how bright they were. "Now then, this should cure your lymphoma!" The man's eyes widened. "I HAVE A COLD! NOT LYMPHOMA!" The doctor blinked a bit, adjusted the straps on the man to tighten them from his annoying rustling and attempts to escape. 

"Hmm.. not lymphoma?" He felt the mans forehead, which caused the man to pass out in a cold sweat. "Hmm.. how did i miss that? It was so obvious! this is the cure for his narcolepsy!" SHING!!!! The dark purple liquid was injected via needle into the mans arm. "Wait... does it need to hit a vein?" He blinked and looked over to Valentine, his sexy assistant. She merely shrugged, causing her chest to jiggle. "We need to get you tighter close Valentine! It is unprofessional to have just jiggles at work! Far too distracting for me! I need my focus!" 

With that, The doctor released the bindings on his patient and picked him up with little effort. He made his way out of his small office and kicked open the wooden door, throwing the man into a waiting room filled with people. "Okay! Whose next? I'm a very busy man and i would like to get you all taken care of soon as possible!" Doctor Kazuki threw his arms open and stepped aside, pointing both arms into his office. 

"...." the entire room when quiet, looked down at the man who had been fine twenty minutes ago, but now his skin had begun to turn orange and his hair began to fall out. "......." The people slowly started to realize what had happened, their hearts began to beat, the sick ones began to feel sicker, the normal ones began to feel sick. Soon the entire office had become so stressed that all of the patients passed out. 

"MY GOD! VALENTINE! QUICK! GET ME MY NEEDLES! THIS ENTIRE TOWN HAS BECOME INFESTED WITH NARCOLEPSY!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos pt III, Sins of the Father ptII]​*​
[To Silverblood Isle, Jackie D. Roberts]​
Jackie didn't quite know how to handle the situation. Men didn't normally fly, yet here here supposed grandfather did; and seemingly easily at that.  "Careful Jackie, the Brotherhood have long claws and they are rooted deeply here in the North Blue." Victor warns as he cast his gaze down upon her. Furrowing her brow, the young mercenary could only bite her lower lip. She knew what the old man was getting at.  "They will probably know your coming. If they already don't know that is." he adds while scratching his chin. That 'oh you don't say' look crosses her features as she watches him fly away.  "Even if that old bastard turns out to be mom's dad....... He's no family to me. she bites lightly irate at the whole situation. But there wasn't much she could do about it, she did however did have a choice to make. And that was to take or not take this assignment she was handed.

 'Don't show fear Jackie, and the world will be yours.' that is one of the things her mother taught her as a child. That even as a girl she didn't have to show weakness or fear. Throwing this whole affair behind her she walks over to the anchor control and begins to crank it, it now would only be a matter of time before she would weigh it and leave. As the sun stared to set Jackie was now off on her next gran adventure, what lay in wait for her though. Only the devil could know. The seas were. All that night which caught Jackie as strange. The Northern Blue was no Grand Line, but this time of year and day usually held some choppy seas. But this night the sea was but a sheet of glass, and this was very unsettling for the experienced navigator. 

She was far from any part of the Calm Belt, the wind in the Sabre Fang's sails told her that. But like sailors of old, the heritage she was raised around, she could be somewhat superstitious. At least in part. Reaching behind the wheel housing Jackie's fingers wraps around a large rope she has fix there and pulls it up and over firmly locking the wheel in place. Then as she walked away she pulled a small golden compass from her clothing. Built much like a pocket watch to open it she merely presses the small button on the top. Then with a metallic pop it snaps open and the round face plate locks into place. The small needle whirls around at first, the jar of it opening a bit too much on its sensitive insides. Her sharp green eyes flash for but a second as she continues to walk to the small cabin she called home.

The door to the small room flies open with a loud crash as the door reverberates off the wall. Jackie was heading toward the center of the room, cause there stood her small map table. Pinned to it was a weathered and curled map of the Blue she was in, one could tell from how warn it was that the map was use often. Notes that she and her father had made were scribbled all about the margins. Some of the notation was even intruding on some of the known islands. This is where Jackie sat down and thought, or plotted a course. Today it was the latter of the two. And Setting down she pulled a compass to accompany the one she lay next to the closest edge. But she couldn't know as she plotted her path that her life was about to get very interesting.


----------



## Noitora (Feb 6, 2012)

*The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia

Lysander Kinsani​*
The canine swordsman leaned on the wall of a dock yard as he listened to the pair speak. The pair being the Captain of the Rodgers Pirates and a strange blonde man whom had been identified as a marine. There seemed to be some past between them that Lysander did not care for but without a doubt their allegiances would now cause them to fight. He remained silent and still as he took note of everything that was said until the pair eventually parted ways. Instead of going after the head of the pirate snake a tingle down his spine caused him to linger his attention upon the blonde haired marine. He stealthily followed the man as he spoke into a den den mushi, the conversation being the turning point in the swordsman?s view of what the world was coming to. 
"Vallero, Change of plans. Allow the pirates to re-group. We'll be crushing them all at once." 
"Aye sir, but then, what about this village? If we're going to crush them inside it, won't there be casualties?" 
"Vallero, This village is not aligned with the world government and refuses marine help. We need not worry about some worthless artists." Lysander tapped the hilt of his sword in instinct before swiftly disappearing in a gust of wind. There was something he now needed to confirm. This still meant the island was riddled with marines. 

Upon the Rodgers pirates ship the Captain lounged about inside his cabin waiting for his crew to arrive. During his relaxation there was a strong gust of cold wind that pried open the interiors window and in that brief moment a green robed swordsman seemed to arrive from the blue perched upon the sill. Taking into account Akuma may be the type to launch into combat if someone came in unwelcome he spoke first for once.
*?? I have? no intention? of violence. Only? words.?* With that he dropped into the room, nibbling on the edge of the long straw as he usually tended to do.
*?The man you spoke with? a marine? he spoke of? attacking you? without regard to the? people of the island? their causalities were? irrelevant.?* The swordsman eyed the other warrior of the sea with a keen gaze, his canine eyes judging him from head to toe as he accessed the mans? worth with his words.
*?Are you? like any other? pirate? who will leave the people? to be destroyed? in your wake??* This man was a pirate but he was also the Captain of the trio he met earlier. He felt he knew he was after an answer that would never occur but part of him, a very small part, was uncertain. 

Akuma Rodgers, what sort of a man was he?


----------



## Noitora (Feb 6, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Black Edge Amusement Park

Pazzo D. Morte​*
The bright lights of the Amusement park filled the night sky. The scene was ablaze with excitement and people enjoying themselves. It was quite a sigh to behold, the amusement park stopping in East Blue. Who could have dreamed of a greater event? Pazzo certainly could not. As their new dark vessel soared towards the dock of the floating park the captain was hopping from side to side unable to contain his excitement. For an evil bastard who had no issue with killing anyone in his path he certainly had a child inside him. He never had the pleasure of enjoying an amusement park before, he had dreamed of such a time for countless years. To have it suddenly sprung upon him in his prime of adventure was something he did not even believe possible. The rest of the crew did not share his unexplainable joy, with the exception of Lupe who just seemed to enjoy the blight lights. Nonetheless they all seemed tolerable for the moment. As the huge rides and building came into the sight the true magnificent became apparent. Rides stretching as far as the eye could see, the yells of people having more fun then they ever thought possible, the screams of horror from the darker areas of the park. A large building that looked as if it was built for a giant sat in the very centre of the entire parking looking over every inch. It was outstanding. The lights that danced in the night sky gave the illusion of a shooting stars and fireworks relentlessly blessing the land below. The music flowed through their ears and rose spirits while other tunes shook bones. This was Black Edge Amusement Park, one of the greatest in the world. 

The Savy Singer arrived at the dock and before anyone could utter a word Pazzo appeared on the pier with Sabrina?s suitcase of beli in his grasp.
?WHAT!?? As quickly as she noticed this she too seemed to reappear on the dock trying to wrestle the brief case from his grasp. After a hard thump onto his head the bulky man fell into a steaming heap, twitching on the ground. Sabrina clutched the suitcase tightly.
?We decided this was mine and mine alone, you thief.? Pot calling the kettle black. Pazzo pushed himself up and threw back his head in laughter.,
*?Gwahahahaha! Don?t be stingy. We need to spend it all on the rides here, that?s why I really stole the money.?* The crew?s faces turned sour at that. All that scheming and plotting could not have only lead them to this point. Then again this man was so crazy who knew what he was truly thinking. Once the entire crew had disembarked from the vessel they made their way towards the park. Once the tickets were bought and they were inside Pazzo rushed off towards one of the rollercoaster?s and seconds later they could see him above them cheering with joy and laughing in his crazed fashion. The park had everything, stores, banks, entertainment; anything you could wish for it was probably here somewhere. 
*?GWAHAHAHA! Enjoy it! Last rumble before Grand Line! Gwahahah!?* At least he still had his priorities in order. After a short time of random rides Pazzo was back with his crew with various purchases covering his form. Cotton candy in his hand, a t-shirt over his usual attire, a big trademark hat. Even though they were a crew with dark desires and dreams who thrilled themselves on the destruction it did not mean they could not enjoy some good old amusement either.

With Pazzo enjoying the park as he planned the crew were left to their business to enjoy it and to explore it. There movements had not gone unnoticed. 

*Inside the Centre of Black Edge A.P?*
?That?s them alright, the Ravenbeard Pirates.? A suited man said. The entire hall was almost pitch black. Numerous suited men stood in lines in complete silence as heavy breathing filled the interior. 
?Uhhh? I see. Pirates?. Eh.? A loud voice boomed and echoed in the hall even though it was spoken in a calm and relaxed nature. ?Send Slinks, I want them under observation before we bring them in. The extra pocket money may come in handy after all, Kiiishihihihih.? The large being hidden in darkness rolled back and forth laughing, shaking the entire room. The suited man bowed gracefully before he shot off to complete the mission he was given. Little did they know of another adventurer soon to arrive at the park.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2012)

*Overkills!*

Vergil

There were 7 different ways to kill someone who dared touch his sword as it was being pulled out of its sheath. His body tensed but then he looked at her deep green eyes, full of fire, and it seemed to make him stop for a second. What could a woman do? He doubted she could even lift the thing. 

But lift it she did and whether it was genius or fluke, she used it to great effect,  instinctually calculating the angle and force needed to cut the tree, just so. Vergil was sure, due to her stance and amateurish way she held the sword, that she had not had any training but she had the brain for it. It surprised him, that a mere woman could use a sword as she did. Of course there were other factors to be considered. The tree trunk, despite what the spectacled weakling had said, was not tough; the cut was extremely rough and she was lucky not to have pulled a muscle with her incorrect stance. But the job was done and as she slammed the blade back into the sheath he allowed the several insults to him pass by and wondered if she could be trained.

Shinpachi meanwhile sighed in relief as the slug?.thing had dissolved into nothing. He quickly gathered up the necessary plants other extracts ? some of which were extremely rare and could be made into some interesting concoctions  - and hurried after his cousin and back towards the ship. 

IKE

He was swimming in something gloopy. He looked at his hand as he played with liquid. ?Hey Anya sis, remember when I had that really bad cold and I sneezed on you. You remember that stuff that came out and you got really mad at. This is kinda like that.? He put some in his mouth, ?it tastes different though.?

?IKE, don?t eat that! You don?t know what it is! It might be dangerous!? Anya shuddered and went knee deep into the goo and pulled her brother out.

?But it could be really nice tasting too! And?and?it could be stuff that makes you fly! Or gives you super strength?.or be?.invisible!? Ike stared at his sister, ?am I invisible??

Anya sighed and kept dragging him along. ?Yes Ike you?re invisible. Now come on.?


Dante

Both Heather and Dante stayed silent for the remainder of the excursion, mostly because Dante was actually exhausted due to lack of sleep and the stress of having his body turned from man to woman and back again. The hormonal madness was too much and he was fighting to keep his eyes open. 

With Heather keeping an eye on the black sailed ship and Dante dozing slightly, it was easy for them to miss a man in a white uniform who idly walked up the ramp and onto the ship.

?Oh shit!? Dante flipped up and rushed the Marine, bouncing off the railing to the side and creating a difficult angle for the marine to counter. The long haired, blonde man sidestepped with incredible speed and pulled out his sword. With the greatest of ease he stabbed Dante in the shoulder. ??great?.now I got blood on my jacket??

Against Vergil the attack would have landed and against every other opponent he had faced the attack would have landed. This man was on another level. He discarded the man in red and went to Heather who stood up in alarm and rage. Before she could utter a word, the marine gave her a thunderous backhand across the face and sent her flying across the ship. She was still conscious but could not move, her senses all a muddle but made out the slow and foreboding footsteps of the man in white.

?I am Captain Hunter Hurst Helmsley and you are Heather Reynolds. You are hereby arrested for?.? He sighed as he recalled the misdemeanours, ?a great many things. Let?s just round it up and say you?re arrested for being a bitch, shall we??

?She may be a bitch but she?s our bitch!? Dante once again rushed him, the Captain pulling out sword again and stabbing it towards Dante?s heart.

?Not gonna work this time!?  Dante clenched his fist and the sword suddenly appeared in his hand, which was now stabbed towards it?s owner. The Captain grabbed the sword with his huge fist, stopping Dante dead and holding the man up in midair. 

?You are no match for me, because I am Hunter and I am just that damn good!? The Captain said with a smirk, punching Dante in the face faster than he could even see. His world spun into darkness and the man in the red coat, slumped over the huge left shoulder of the Captain.

The blonde haired man turned his attention to Heather, who was still out of it but conscious, she mumbled an expletive before being kicked in the face and carried over the right shoulder of the large man. ?Hmph,? he snorted, ?It took them that long to catch this wench? I?ll have to retrain my troops it seems.?

He carried them off to his ship, towards St Helens Port, the local marine base. Unbeknown to him, Heather had left a message on the deck of ship with the symbol of the World government drawn with her blood.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 6, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa*

Sarasa felt uneasy as the marines approached, and more so at the mention of being arrested. If it had been up to her, she would have tried to avoid the marines altogether, but Mari completely shattered any such attempt when she spoke to them. Take us in? For what crimes? it had only been a day since Mari and Sarasa had left Rockoshie Island, and barely even half a week since the events in Loguetown that set the two on their journey. Surely news of them couldn't have spread that fast, she thought to herself While our vessel may dawn a Jolly Roger, we have done nothing wrong Sarasa glanced around slightly, trying to find an escape route in case things turned sour, but she knew that even if she did grab Mari and try to run, there was no way they could escape. She even thought of creating a distraction on the chance that it might at least give Mari enough time to escape, but knowing Mari, she would never leave a family member behind, especially not the only one she had left. Their only chance of freedom would be if Asuka had no knowledge of the two and deemed them unworthy of her time and effort.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 6, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Alone?]​
Mari blinked twice, tilting her head to her side. She looked innocent and somewhat dumb where she stood. But anyone that knew Mari well enough however, would know that this was a facade. She whispered to Sarasa before she stepped towards Asuka. "They are marines, we are pirates, what other reason do they need." she said. "Besides, we did kick some marine ass over at Lougetown, didn't we~"

With one look, you would see a sweet girl with a adventurous spirit. Nothing lurking beneath the surface, nothing growing in the darker places of her soul. And if you are happy with seeing that side of her, and nothing more, like most would do, then you would see nothing more. But deep down, Mari is not just another self-righteous girl looking to make it big. No, her deep longing for a family and friendship is rooted in the very core of her. Ever since she was a little kid, she had to fight for attention. She learned from the very beginning what loneliness would do to her. She had no no plan on risking her very last friend in this world in a futile risk, like running away from an admiral of the marines and her personal squad.
With a graceful swing, she lifted her hands towards Asuka. Not in a movement of hostility, but one of surrender.

"I give up." she stated simply, letting herself be locked into sea stone handcuffs. When the cold stone touched her wrists, she felt her strength ebb out. Only her mental strength kept her from feeling utterly defenceless. She could see one of the fodder marines walk towards Sarasa, getting ready to lock her into shackles as well. But he was stopped by a low rumble, followed by a large earthquake. The five marines around Asuka, as well as Asuka herself and Sarasa, managed to hold their ground, but Mari was tossed to the ground, along with several other marines. She landed awkwardly, bruising her right arm and leg. "Man, I really didn't think I would be so damn weak." she joked, smiling at Sarasa. The marines was not even looking at them now. And no wonder, because behind them, in the middle of the city, a gigantic, fierce looking giant rose up. 

"Have that giant been there the entire time?!" a frightened marine yelled, almost pissing himself. "That's it, I am out of here!" he started to run towards the shore, and surprisingly, Asuka did not stop him. *"Let him run. I don't blame him. That is not a sight you want to meet at your first day."*

"Ah, one of those new recruits? They seem to become worse and worse every year. Bastard must have shit his pants, I would think too.."

*"Oh, don't get me wrong Simon, he will be stripped from his rank and denied any further recruitment in the corps. We have no need for cowards in out ranks. Let that freaky bastard-jester Alfonso or some lower ranked pussy squad take him in."*

"Haha, your bluntness always seem to amaze me." Simon laughed, grinning as he stood looking towards the giant. "Got a plan?" he added, but he was well aware of what she would say. *"Yeah. Let's kick some fucked up pirates ass."*

Simon burst into laugter, and just a second later the giant started moving towards the shore. Also, Mari could swear he could see black tendrils appearing and disappearing around the giant at street level.

Mari had been scared before, but this..this was something new._ "What kind of evil requires the intervention of an admiral and several strong marines?"_ she thought to herself. A cold chill ran down her spine. "Sarasa. Run."

The world became chaos when a three story building soared pass them, nearly hitting their ship, followed by the thunder of cannons. And then rising from the depth of the sea, emerged a enormous robot, even bigger then the giant they faced. They had less then 3 minutes before the marines clashed with the giant and any other pirates that might be accompanying it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2012)

*[Gathering Forces]​*​
[Our New Ship, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias shook his head, dehydrated? How in the hell can alcohol cure dehydration. If it wasn’t for his overly composed mannerism his jaw may have decided to make the snowy ground its new home. * “The drunk one there, Brandy…”* Jackal started in the recesses of Tobias’ mind.  “Is crazy Tobi-Kun. Maybe crazier then you and you hear voices in your head.” Raven added completing the thought of her polar opposite. In simple response Tobias’ eyes narrow as he pulled his gaze from Brandy and Judy. Sweat formed on his brow while his eyes cut from side to side.  “Now I find it hilarious that you say I’m crazy because I can hear you two.” Tobias blurts out suddenly. This catches both Judy and Brandy by surprise. They had stated no such, but Tobias quickly caught what he did and laughed nervously.  “Would you believe me if I said, you heard nothing?” he asks.

But in return he simply received blank stares, _ ‘I guess not’_ he thinks as he slowly takes a step back.  “What I meant to say is that ‘doggy’ looked as if he was heading toward the Docks, which in the long run means we might want to go check on our idiot of a Captain…” he states trying to mask the outburst he had just had. Though now that he looked at it, he doubted it helped matters. Again that nervous smile appeared, but faded just as quickly as he started to turn on his heel,  “Well I think I’ll be heading back to.. um the ship…” he adds as he starts to walk in the direction of the dock, as he didn’t’ want to give the opportunity for either of the girls to ask questions~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 6, 2012)

Unnamed 

While the educational attempt by Adora had been far from successful, the bunch of rookies did manage to reach the resort island's shopping district without serious incidents. Even Kai had been able to behave himself like a good boy, instead of the annoying brat that he usually tended to be but that probably was largely due to Adora making sure she stayed six feet away from him at all times or else risk losing her composure and strangling the dimwit.

Rufio had seemed to pick up on this and had started running interference, the two seemed to be be right on the same wave length and despite having met not that long ago, the two were quickly laughing and joking around like they had been friends for years. They had stuck around for the alcohol and food, but as soon as those supplies were bough they went their own way. Kai had the sense to run it by Adora though, he remembered she had been disappointed earlier and he figured that things would be easier on the ship if he did her a small favor every now and then. 

So after Kai and Rufio promised to first swing by the ship, the first batch of supplies in hand which they brought back to the floating crap pile that was The Ambrosia. The two trouble makers went off to have some fun, ending up in a rather unsavory district, purely by accident, were they gambled and drank a little  and a little after that they discovered at the last minute that the girls that they were negotiating with for massages weren't actually masseuses, well Rufio figured it out.

Kai got attacked by his potential 'ladyfriend' after he said. "You're bloody gorgeous, why are you dressed like a hooker though?" He meant to add that it would give people the wrong impression, little did he know it was exactly what she was going for, though still being talked to in that manner pissed her off.

Annie and Adora, the only females of the group flocked together. Partly as they shared their gender, with the two having been hit on and told to make sandwiches (In Adora's case) they didn't expect much of the guys anymore, even if Kensei seemed like a decent guy. They ran some more errands, getting to know each other a little better over the course of time and after grabbing some lunch they headed out to do some more shopping, for themselves this time though.

Tatsu and Kensei ended up together, the two didn't have much in common but got along well enough. Tatsu might've been the oil to Kaiser's water but Kensei's reserved nature had a calming effect on Tatsu and quickly enough the good guy he was on the inside came out. 

They grabbed something to eat and Tatsu then dragged Kensei to a hot spring, the swordsman was a little creeped out that a guy took him to that place but Tatsu seemed unaware of any awkwardness. The high speed marine pursuit in Loguetown before together with the tiring day had left them in need of relaxation and some cleaning up.

~~~~~~

"Yeah, I could use some clothes."Kai replied, he really only had the clothes on his back with him as he had only brought a single bag with him on his journey. Rufio didn't have much in the way of clothing either and so proposed to go pick up some stuff while they had the chance before they were out on sea again for days perhaps.

"With all the money we 'won' before, we can buy some nice threads to impress the ladies and still have plenty left to trick out the ship." The natural chemistry between the two had allowed them to cheat with shocking efficiency and they had cleaned out the illegal casino and with a conveniently timed sneeze by Kai, a Weather Devil Fruit enhanced sneeze, they managed to get away without actually getting into a brawl even. 

"My my, look at these beauties." Kai joked, almost immediately after entering the clothing store they spotted two familiar ladies. 

"Oeh, to what do we owe the pleasure you lovelies." Rufio jumped in.

"Ugh." Adora groaned. "What are you two doing here?'

"Making amends." Rufio replied on behalve of his new buddy, it wasn't often he was the more sensible one of a pair but with Kai it wasn't much of a contest. "He felt bad because he made such a negative impression, due to shyness you see." He explained. "So he wanted to buy you two something nice to make up for his earlier actions."

"What the he...Ah why are you kicking me in the shin?" Kai wasn't picking up the signals like he had been during the gambling before, he understood gambling but women were alien to him. "Speak up, I can't understand you!" After that Rufio also gave up on trying to mouth Kai to play along.

The ladies though ignored the scene, Beavis and Butthead wanted to buy them stuff, that was all they needed to hear anyways.

~~~~

"They're here alright." The person the voice belonged to had spotted The Ambrosia. "Should we leave someone by the ship in case they come back."

"Whatever, I don't care." A female replied. "I'm heading out."


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Trouble on Ambrosia, Doc Intercepts]*​
> [Doc Whiskey Vs Asuka]​
> Doc huffed and puffed as they arrived at the resort, it would have been a pretty breathtaking sight? if it weren?t for all the explosions and weapon fire.  ?Well, tarnation. That isn?t something I want to mess with, how about I let you whippersnappers take care of it. I?d rather have a nap anyway. It is almost noon.? Doc states pulling out a gold pocket watch. Flipping it open he hopes that the Firecracker Pirates would just go about their business, he really didn?t want to be mixed up with these Pirates, though he was now wanted by the government as well. Kent seemed too focused on the roof to pay any mind to Doc?s ramblings, this was a good sign and Doc decided it might be a good idea to make a hasty retreat, though he wouldn?t exactly get the chance as the blonde headed pirate rockets high into the air showing off that almost ridiculous Devil Fruit power. Doc whistles,  ?Woo, that is some fancy flying.? he admires, pushing his sun cap back. It is at that point Kent?s second in command, Ral, decided to assign everyone things they might want to do. Telling Bridget to make sure Kent doesn?t kill himself, and Jack to take care of the company they were suddenly acquiring.
> 
> ...



*The Firecracker Pirates - Trouble on Ambrosia*

*Asuka...*

Asuka was just about to bust a fat cap in the guy with the crazy hair's head, until she was stopped by the annoying old man from earlier. Their eyes caught each other and it was clear that Asuka meant to finish old business. Once she was done with him, Asuka would go after the other Firecracker Pirate and bring him in as well. As she thought this, the only thing that flashed through her mind was images of gold coins following on her as if she was in a shower. This caused her to grin and she raised her pistol, pointing at the old-timer. However, irritatingly, the old man wasn't paying any attention to her. He seemed to be yelling at his fleeing comrade for leaving him to handle Asuka. Asuka shouts, "Hey!" Even if that wasn't enough to catch his immediate attention, Asuka intentionally fires her gun at the ground. The shot was perfect, angled so that it wouldn't richochet and accidentally kill her. As a gunslinger, you had to learn how to aim. "That was a warning shot, now give up!" She commanded. Secretly, she was hoping the old man would do the exact opposite, allowing her to put a bullet in between his eyes.

 ?Now, now young lady?? Doc muttered, his hands in the air as he tried to think of how he could get away from this dangerous situation.  ?I know we got off on the wrong foot, but?..? He finished his sentence with a huge gulp as a click could be heard. Asuka's gun, Glock, was pressed against his forehead. He could feel the cold steel and it felt like death. Doc continued to plead and Asuka rolled her eyes, "I'll make it quick if you stop whining!" She yelled at him, angrily. Doc then started to whimper, putting a hand on her gun. Asuka looked at him with a bewildered expression, "Are you a man or a woman?" She asked, sickened with the whimpering Doc who pushed her gun down away from his forehead. "Not so fast!" She barked angrily. With her incredible speed, she aimed for his thigh. Doc would never walk again once she done with him. Smirking smugly, when she pressed to shoot, nothing happened. Asuka did it several times with a blank expression on her face and finally says, "Seriously?" 

Doc grinned, holding the 'firing pin' in his hand. Asuka gritted her teeth, it was one of her special bullets. Looking in the direction Ral had ran off in, Asuka sighs. She'd go after the bullet instead. Doc was smirking satisfactorily and then Asuka whipped her other pistol, right across his face and barely missing. Doc had nearly forgotten about the other gun. He truly didn't have a plan for that, so he simply took off sprinting in the opposite direction. "Come back, you punk!" And so began a mad sprint across the town with Doc screamed like a little girl, his arms in the air wiggling madly as the demonic-looking Asuka chased after him. To her suprise, the old man ran like an olympic medalist. It was truly impressive, but Asuka always got her prey. "Chain Bullet!" She yelled, loading one of her special ammo into the gun and firing. A chain shot out of the gun, whipped through the air at speeds that neither of them could hope to match and coiled around Doc's leg. The old man let out another shriek as Asuka pulled and he slammed into the ground. "You're mine!"  Asuka yelled and it was true, Doc couldn't move.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 6, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Malforesia
> 
> Lysander Kinsani​*
> 
> ...



"Oh look, A dog-man! I'm a dog-man too!" Akuma transformed into his hybrid mode, becoming large and muscular once more, following his rottweiler like face. "And also, did you take your acting lessons from captain Kirk? Just curious." Akuma blinked a bit and turned back to a chair he had been sitting it, the excitement of seeing someone new was kind of nice. 

"Ah wait... you asked me a question huh?" He sat down at the table and began to write something on a piece of paper. "Those are no empty threats, I already know what Samuel has planned and i know what it will do to the village. There's no need to worry about the citizens here or anywhere on the island. That plan is already set in motions and will be handled with the utmost care to get them out of harms way. These people live a life that is unburdened by the world government and unrestrained by the marines." 

Akuma stopped his writing and looked up for a moment. "They are allowed to live our their days, following whatever whim they so choose and moving free as the wind. They are the dream i have for the rest of the world, free to follow your dreams no matter what the cost." Akuma turned to the dog like samurai. "So to answer your question intruder. I have no intention of allowing the people of this island to fall pray to the hands of the world government and have no intent to allow them to be foolish enough to fight back. That would just cause the world government to unleash a war here that they don't need."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2012)

*Phoenix Pirates - Van Slayer*

Van ran all the way through the thick forest up to the coast or at least what he thought would be the coast an therefore the place were the ship belonging to the pirate he just defeated without much effort was supposed to be. As soon as he located the shipping, the guy went running over to it and with a leap reached the deck starting to look around for something valuable to take." C?mmon, treasure, treasure where are you?! " he spoke eagerly as his words echoed alittle throughout the lonely place; his eyes already with the form of a symbol representing cash. Without wasting a second, Van started to search first all around the deck trying to get some kind of precious thing but for his, unusual, bad luck, he didn?t find anything out there.

" No problem, no problem. I?m sure it is hidden inside the ship "without a second thought he entered in search of his expected reward for defeating that guy before.
------------------------------------------

Minutes later a depressed young man could be seen arriving to the place where Rose, the mime kid and he had their fights. His eyes placed on Bluenote who apparently was crying _" he must be crying because I disappeared, what a kind man. Not that I blame him though, who wouldn?t get worried about such an awesome being as me? "_ he thought before watching how the brawler ran off to do whatever he was planning to do only to hear Archey asking for some help.

Slayer took his fellow pirate and pulled him up charging with him on his shoulder. " Hey captaaaaain, this dude is out "he announced to Rose who just looked at him and said " Help him then! Give him some sweets, the sweets should heal everything "the captain stated happily, mainly because the mime kid accepted her offer. The gunner sighed at his bad luck of the day, in the end the ship of these fodders had nothing of value inside, indeed he probably had more money in his pockets than they in their transportation.

Minutes later, Bluenote was ready to depart and well Van couldn?t help but go and try to tease him. Passing an arm around the shoulders of the boy he said" And so...you confessed? the captain accepted? You can?t fool me...I mean just look at those eyes, that hair, those lips, that bo..."he stopped right there, even though Rose was without a doubt a beauty, her body was still developing so Van couldn?t really say anything good about it yet." Did I mention her eyes? "


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2012)

*A Turn of Events, Malforesia Island...*

 ?Now I find it hilarious that you say I?m crazy because I can hear you two.? Tobias blurts out suddenly. This catches both Judy and Brandy by surprise. They had stated no such, but Tobias quickly caught what he did and laughed nervously.  ?Would you believe me if I said, you heard nothing?? he asks.

But in return he simply received blank stares, _ ?I guess not?_ he thinks as he slowly takes a step back.  ?What I meant to say is that ?doggy? looked as if he was heading toward the Docks, which in the long run means we might want to go check on our idiot of a Captain??

Judy blinked at all of the nonsense. It would be awhile before she could forgive Brandy for making her cry but now she couldn't even find comfort in Tobias... rather she was considering she having Tobias's head checked when things started to cool down. 

"Well we should probably get a move on!" Brandy pumped her fist in the air, full of vitality. 

"Ya'll don't get to be so energetic off a' booze!" Judy pulled off her cowboy hat and smacked Brandy over the head with it. "Now lets getta  move on!" 

And so the three newest Rodger's made their way back to the ship. Judy went into a sprint when she saw that bounty hunter standing in front of the captain... but slowed when it seemed they were in a bit of a conversation. 

"Akuma, watch out fer' that fella! He's a Pirate Hunter and he meant ta' cut us down half-a-second ago!"

The strange swordsman's manner definitely seemed to change after the strange and sudden appearance of the other samurai but Judy still thought it best to use caution. A quiet and composed fella who could so quickly decide to strike someone down was not someone you relaxed around.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2012)

Red Rouge Island- West Blue-

"Hahahaha And that's how i cured the mans hemorrhoids!" Doctor Kazuki laughed as he held a passed out patient around the shoulders. "Now then, has that sedative worked yet?" He turned to face the patient and was met with the man's mouth full of drool. "Excellent! That means we can operate!" With that, the room quickly turned black. Soon a single powerful light burst in and flooded the room. "Right, what was wrong with him again Valentine? He had a twin inside his stomach needing removed right?" 

The nurse simply shook her head and handed Kazuki the file. "Oh... pain in his side... That sounds like appendix!" With lighting quick reflexes, the doctor was dressed and prepped for surgery. The cap on his head would keep his hair neat and tidy, the gloves on his hands keep his hands from getting bloody, his frock keeping his clothes clean. "Right, I am sterile." Kazkuki then looks around the room. 

"I kid I kid! I'm quite virile Hahahaha!" SLAP! Kazuki hits the unconscious patients arm and knocks him to the ground. "Ah! Valentine! Quick! pick him up!" Valentine nodded and quickly picked the patient back up, plopping him on the table. "Excellent Valentine!" The blue haired nurse simply nodded. "Now then, scalpel!" Kauzki held his hand out as Valentine handed the blade over. 

"Let's do surgery...." Kazuki's face turns a sinister grin as the blade connects with the patients skin....

--- Four Hours Later --- 

"The kidney transplant was a complete success!" Kazuki shouts, coming out of his office covered in blood from head to toe, a bloody scalpel  in his hand and a piece of intestine on his shoulder. "WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY HUSBAND!?" A young woman screams, rushing over to the doctor. "Now now, no yelling in recovery! Your husband needs his rest, getting your kidney's removed and replaced with healthy ones is quite the troubling task." Kazuki smirked as he pulled his mask down. "But i managed it with no complications!"

"MY HUSBAND JUST HAD A SPLINTER IN HIS BACK FROM FALLING OFF OUR PORCH!" The woman screamed, pushing past Kazuki. "Ah... then it's a good thing i put those kidneys in this jar... and his appendix.." Kazuki held up a jar filled with four organs. "Ah wait... is this one vital?" He blinked, looking at a small sack like object, he couldn't remember if it was an organ or... "Ooooh that's my pickled egg for lunch! Hahaha silly me... wrong jar." 

"DAVID!!!!!!" A scream could be heard, "Oh no! Trouble in the ER!" Kazuki turns around and quickly rushes back to his patient. "Sir! Are your kidneys being rejected?" He pushed the wife out of the way and quickly looked the man over. "Oh not, it's worse then i thought... HE'S GOT WORTHENHEIMERS DISEASE!" Jumping back, Kazuki picks up the wife and hides behind her. "Be very careful, Worthenheimers is EXTREMELY contagious... or so i'm told."

Valentine walked over to Kazuki and whispered into his ear. "Eh? What do you mean Worthenheimers isn't a real disease! I read about it in that book!" Valentine whispers something else and Kazuki's worry immediately vanishes. "Ah, so it was just a made up story, Interesting." "FIX MY HUSBAND RIGHT NOW!" The wife demanded, pointing at how her husband had begun to turn a very odd color of yellow. 

"Oh, that's just the side effects of the sedative, nothing to worry about. He just needs to rest a few days and he'll be fine! Now then, send in the next patient! "Kazuki smiled proudly. "Ah, Good going Kazuki, In one day you've cured a villages narcolepsy and saved a man with kidney and appendix failure... You are so awesome."


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Merbuto Rays
> 
> Fishman Doctor...*
> 
> "OF COURSE NOT!" Again, Sambito curls up in a ball as Merbuto talks. "Yeah, I know who the bastard is. I respect him and his 'cause', but let's be honest... Fishmen aren't going to suddenly be saved by some messiah of equality. We're doomed to be the way we're, the freaks and rejects of the world. It's a fruitless effort, man and if I were the commodore, I'd just turn in my resignation slip early."



*Nothing to Lose, ya know?, Ulmo's Cove...*

As Merbuto continued to talk Sambito came out of his ball and dropped his head. Suddenly there was no more nervousness, no more second-guessing himself about what had to be said.... 

"If you think the commodore is waiting for some messiah to make everything better then you don't know the commodore, no matter what you say."

His fist shook ever so slightly but he spoke calmly. 

"Commodore Smiley urges us to fight and to be the difference this world needs because he knows there will be no savior for us. He knows better then to just let "somebody else" take care of it so he does the best he can and keeps on preaching to us.... as amazing as he is, he KNOWS that he isn't enough to make the change." 

Merbuto was silent. Sambito's gaze wondered over his surroundings, wondered over all the fishmen around him. All his brethren were made to sit idle in a cave because human marines refused to sleep near them. He put his hands in his pockets. 

"A lot of times I doubt anything will ever change for us too so I do get it man. But.... but why not at least try to fight for it? If we're all screwed anyway then we have nothing to lose, ya know?"

Sambito turned away silently and began to walk off. 

"Sorry to have wasted your time, Doc. The commodore will be disappointed but its clear you don't want in...."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Feb 8, 2012)

Mini scolded herself as she made up lost ground, the man just ahead of her as he ran, glancing over his shoulder. He stopped in the middle of the sidewalk, preparing to draw a breath. He could amplify sounds, turning his voice into a weapon, and now with her on his heels, he had to do something.

'Don't even think about it,' she hissed, her grip tightening on his neck, his breath taken from his lungs as she pulled him into an alleyway, the people on the sidewalk completely oblivious. She slammed him hard against the wall, watching as he clawed at her hands.

'You and your cult have attacked and murdered eleven people in the last two months, Resonance. You could have used your power for good, but you decided to destroy families instead,' she said. 'As per the families wishes, you will turn yourself into the authorities and never see me again, or you will die by my hands.'

He stared, his eyes wide as the words sunk in. The brown gaze turned pleading.

'You will get no mercy from me. You killed innocent people. I am passing on the message. Now make your decision.'

She secured his hands tightly behind his back, giving him just enough air to speak. 'I will turn myself in,' he choked, the air disappearing from his lungs again, cutting off his scream of pain as she snapped his wrist.

'Good boy,' she whispered as she stepped back from him, though she kept her grip on his neck. 'Now run along, and know that I'll be watching.'

Resonance sprinted off as soon as she released him, disappearing into the crowd, heading straight towards the police station. She almost smirked as she continued down the alley.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 8, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*

Ral was doing a good job right there, his constant attack against the marines that were flying on the air balloons gave its reward as they started to concentrate their aim only on the red-haired pirate who didn?t have that much of a problem avoiding damage from the rain of bullets that was falling over him. Creating anew fireball, he shoots down the last transportation, making sure to finish his job. All of this only to see how Bridget and Jack saved Kent and the flame-haired woman; a smile crossed the face of the fruitr user as all of them landed safely." Hooo, that was a good plan "he spoke to the air before running towards them, in the way he saw how Doc ran away while shouting like a girly...that was kind of funny as well.

Once he arrived, his golden eyes found Bridget?s as the girl kind of tried to explode against him" W-what were y-you d-doing when we were about to die! I- i was about to have a heart attack b-back there!! "she stated abit angry although her shyness remained in her words aside from her intention of scolding her fellow pirate. However Ral didn?t pay much attention to it, just spacing out while taking some wax out of his ears only to blow it away from his finger." I? I was doing that, " he let out his words as he pointed at the air balloons that were being burned down and the ones that were already on land, destroyed by some explosions.

" Anyway, captaaaain. What are we going to do now? We have the woman in our hands...Well, your hands but anyway you understand "he said lifting the blonde woman from the ground and making her to stand properly.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2012)

*Murakumo Sarasa and Eris; Fort Worthrow*

Between the sight of the giant and an Admiral getting ready for battle, Sarasa almost froze in place for a moment. Not out of fright or anything of that nature, but of pure excitement. It's not everyday you get to see people of such skill in action, but this feeling did not last long, as Mari called out to Sarasa and a large building came crashing down behind her. It was then that the sense of danger finally hit her. With the marines' attention diverted, Sarasa quickly picked Mari up, throwing Mari over her shoulder, and took off. Where she was headed didn't really matter to her, so long as she managed to get the two of them out of danger.

After running for a bit, a voice called out to Sarasa. Hey Sis! Over here! a girl stood at the entrance to a run down looking building, motioning for Sarasa to come her way. With no better option, Sarasa made her way to the girl. After entering the building, Sarasa could immediately tell that this old building had been converted into a makeshift safe-house. The were quite a few other people who had taken refuge here as well.

Sarasa sat Mari down and then turned to the girl who invited them in Thank you. I didn't know where we should go . . . but are you sure we're safe here? even though they were out of range of the fighting for the moment, it could still spill over into their area at any moment.

It's no problem. From your color, I could tell you needed help.

_"Color?"_ Sarasa thought to herself, unsure what she meant

As for those monsters, we'll be long gone before they ever reach here

Th-Thank you... Mari said in a weak voice. The seastone cuffs on her wrists were zapping all of her strength and energy with each passing second.

That's right, we need to get those off of you Sarasa went to draw her blade, but was quickly stopped by the girl.

Hold it sis. I don't doubt your skill, but that's seastone. No matter how much or how hard you try, you won't be able to cut it

But I have to try something . . . Sarasa took up a striking stance as Mari held out her hands. In an instant, you could hear the sound of metal clashing against each other, and the distinct sound of something cracking. Mari's cuffs came out unscathed, but Sarasa's katana was now a useless piece of metal

Told ya. she said with a slight laugh The only way you're getting those off of her is if you get the keys from one of those marines Eris was standing by a window, peeking out through the closed blinds at the carnage taking place. Loud explosions shook the building as she continued to look on Man, they're really going at it


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2012)

*The Grand Pirates*​
*The Captain meets his first friend...*

Still stunned by the person who had came out of the Sea Monster, Gran starts to paddle faster so that he could reach the mysterious person and question them on why they were inside the mouth of such a beast. It was then that he felt something heavy hit the back of his rowboat. Gran stopped paddling and paused for a second, but then he heard it. 

"Oww..." It sounded much like a moan and without hesitation, Gran whipped around to see who had landed in his boat. His eyes widened as he saw the beautiful thing in front of him. It was then that Gran realized what this strange, but beautiful thing was. His grandmother, Maria, had often told him of things like this existing on the sea, but he had no idea that he'd encounter one so quickly.* "Bruhahahaha! A mermaid! On my first adventure too!" *Gran laughed excitedly, which caused the young mermaid to open her fully. Her eyes widened, "Ah! A Giant!" She shrieked and performed what appeared to be an acrobatic flip into the water. Although she was scared, the mermaid poked her head out some more. Gran now had an irritated expression on his face, *"I'm far too handsome to be a giant. No, I'm Gran D. Sirffe, captain of the Grand Pirates and future Pirate King!" *

The mermaid only seemed to be more frightened, "P-pirate? But where is your crew?" She asked, looking around her in fear. Gran laughed once again, *"Bruhahaha! My crew? They're probably out saving princcess and fighting the marines right now. I just have to reach them!" * As he spoke, Gran noticed that the mermaid was still hiding behind the rowboat. He then rubbed his chin and stared at her. "Oh, I get it." He said simply, turning his back on the mermaid. She pushed herself up and back into the boat to ask, "Get what!?"  Gran then turned around and looked at her with a judgmental expression.* "You're a coward." * With that, Gran simply turned back to face the opposite direction. The mermaid just wouldn't let it go, though. "Am not!" She shrieked at him. *"Yes you are. Only a coward would hide behind a boat instead of thanking the man who saved her." * The young mermaid then rubbed her head at him in confusion, "What? When did you save me?" 

Gran raised one of his thick eyebrows in response and says, *"You were in the mouth of a Sea Monster. I punched it and you flew out of it."* He told her simply, before turning back around. He could see the Bangoli Isles up ahead, his first stop on the journey to becoming Pirate King. It excited him as he rowed the boat, but then he looked behind him. He'd have to get rid of the cowardly mermaid before he docked, though. However, Gran raised another one of his eyebrows in suprise as the mermaid now had her head bowed. "Thank you. My apologies for not realizing it earlier." A tear rolled from one of her eyes as she said so. It was then that Gran suddenly stood up and his rowboat simply stopped moving. *"Raise your head, Little Sirena." * The mermaid did as Gran told her to do and she blinks slowly as she saw how tall and large Gran was. The man crossed his arms and although he continued to look down at her with that judgmental expression, Gran's eyes suggested that he was more understanding. *"Now answer me. Why are you crying?" *The giant mexican pirate asked.

"I'm so far... Sob... from home... sob." She told Gran, barely able to get the words out of her mouth as she spoke them.

Gran shook his head, *"That's why you were in the mouth of that thing. It swallowed you and brought you here." * The little mermaid nodded, still sobbing to herself. *"And by home... You mean the mythical Fishman Island where all mermaids and mermen originate from."  * The young girl raised her head and she simply whispers, "Yes."  Gran then sits back down in the rowboat, but turned to the mermaid. He stroked his chin, like he normally did when thinking.* "Well then... Young sirena, go home."* He told her simply. *"Make me a promise and don't go back on it. When I reach Fishman Island, we'll meet there."* He extended one of his gigantic hands and opened, giving the young mermaid his pinky. She at first seemed confused by it and then laughed. She returned it and the pinky swear was complete. It was a childish gesture, but at the same time, there was something simply resounding about the image of the two pinky swearing. Then the mermaid turned her back and hopped off the rowboat, waving towards Gran as she started to swim away. Once she was in safe distance, Gran realizes something. *"Wait... I never got your name!"* He shouted, but the mermaid could no longer hear him. Shaking his head, Gran started to row his boat again. As time passed, he quickly forgot about his encounter with the mermaid. Soon enough, he was there at the Bangoli Isles, pulling up to the shore. 

*"Bruhahaha! I've already met a mermaid and promised to meet her on the Fishman Island! What an exciting way to get my journey started!"* He roared as one of the man's huge feet landed on the sand. He started to walk towards to the main settlement on the Bangoli Isles.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2012)

*[Life in the Limelight]​*​
[Fracture Island, Aspirations of Freedom; Drax D. Sameal]​
Deep in the vast West Blue is a small craggy island that is home to nothing of great importance. It?s small self-sufficient island that is currently playing host to the self-proclaimed Greatest Show on the Lines. This large three ring circus travels all over the world bringing joy to the masses. Fate however was about to step in and deal hand that even the greatest seer couldn?t predict and a branching story is about to unfold~

Although darkness covered the small island, not a soul slept. Deep within the island?s only forest the sounds of instrument s can be heard. As a curious soul approaches light floods the surrounding area as the smell of fresh pop-corn drowned in butter wafts on the air. Exotic sounds of elephant sounding their trumpets blast occasionally drown out the high energy music as a large three mast tent comes into view and dominates the landscape. From deep within the large structure a strong booming voice blares over the Den Den Sound System.

 ?Ladies and Gentlefolk of Fracture Island!? the voice boomed like canon roar. As the large tent opens the blinding light fade to a mare of swirling color and smoke. The cheering crowd slowly calms as clowns cartwheel and animal tamers crack their whips. Standing dead center is a  in stark black pants. A long two tailed red button up show coat flashes with brass and gold buttons as he turns on his heels. A microphone is clutched in one hand while a large black top hat slides around in his other.  The man?s dark black mustache twitched as he brought the mic to his lips. 

 ?Have you people enjoyed yourselves tonight?!? he asks as he continued to turn. The crowd simply roared with approval and applause as they stood. A smile spreads across the ringmaster?s lips as he held both arms out and took a bow. A sly grin then settled in place as he brought the mic close once again.  ?Well, I have one more spectacle to show you, now if all will turn their attention to the central circle behind me?? he states with a snap as he walked aside. From center stage a large colorful canon rises. The people can only gasp as it swivels on large gears and aims toward the top of the tents.  ?One word of warning folks, if you are faint of heart you may want to leave the area now??? he states with a long pause,  ?Then! Without further ado, The Greatest Show on the Lines bring to you, Sameal the flying Devil!? he shouts as a large clown approaches the canon. 

Pulling his fist down Damien signals for the show to begin, the large clown wraps his massive paw around a long chain and pulls back with all his might. A colorful show of fireworks explodes around the canon as the large device itself unloads with a massive percussive blast. From the barrel purple and blue smoke erupts as a large grey ball is fired toward the tops of the tent. Children point and gasp as the ball begins to uncoil, the first thing that can be seen is large leathery wings, but no one can get a good look as whatever it was pulls its flight under its control. Like a grey dart the figure dive bombs down and with a blur of movement passes through a large flaming ring that the earlier clown was now holding. Sparks of amber light the air as the crowd cheered again as the figure darts back to the ceiling. Small spotlight hum to life and streak behind the figure as it locks onto large black pillars that are secured to large timber frames. 

 ?Make it Rain Sameal!? Damien shouts. The figure above nods as large black claws are produced, though the crowd cannot see the dangerous appendages. Changing course the figure flies around one of the pillars before it reached out with its feet. Sameal?s talons tear into the structure as he spun around the fixture, a moment later colorful sparks of reds, blues and whites flood down over the crowd as the flying phantom hopped from structure to structure with fancy flight and jumps. With the crowd?s attention pulled skyward a clown on a unicycle made his approach for the final leg of the stunt. In his hands three large scimitars are held. It was time to take this up a notch. Far above Sameal sees Tim, the large blades he held begin to be tossed and soon the clown had the weapons in a steady juggled as he started to cycle in large circles. 

With a deep breath he releases his hold on the pillar he was on and spirals toward the ground with great speed. Seconds later his blurred form passes through the arc of the blades just to rocket skyward again in a graceful spin. It ends with a wing pop that exposes his whole body, but it was a brief showing before the large wings are folded back down as Sameal initiates the last run of the night. Darting back down toward the clown, this time however the scimitars vanish as the figure passes through them. Rolling into a ball the flying ace lands with precision as another clown jumps upon him rolling him like a large ball.
With a pop of smoke the clown cartwheels down bringing Sameal up an over with him, uncurling Sameal remains balanced on the clown?s feet, Tim was now walking on his hands. The crowd freezes as they see what Sameal is, a reaction that this show is well accustom too they just hoped this small island followed the norm, but as the scimitars begin to be juggled again, this time by Sameal, the crowd erupts in cheers~~~

It?s now close to dawn and the cheers of the crowd are now but a fading memory. Sameal now sets in his rolling cage and peers up through the open topped tent to the stars that too seem to be fading as daylight approaches. Sameal sighs as he pulled a harmonica from a small golden box that sat to his side.












Pausing Sameal cuts his glance toward the opening of the tent,  ?These ears do more than frame my face friend, do please come in.?~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2012)

?These ears do more than frame my face friend, do please come in.?

"Jackpot!" First a voice brimming with excitement was heard, before an oversized hand passed trough the opening with a tent, a little white furred monkey sitting in the palm. "Told ya it was over here." Blatant lie, actually the monkey had pointed them in the right direction. An gigantic sword entered the tent afterwards, casually thrown on the floor with no regard for human life. Despite being a swordsman there was very little discipline in the man for his sword or for his art for that matter.

Finally the person attached to that oversized hand and owner of that gigantic sword popped his head inside and the 8 feet tall Son clan member, at 8 feet actually short for his blood line, made himself comfortable first before speaking up.

"I'm not sure how to put this." He began, his hand rubbing his chin. "You see I have a dream." He explained. "And since I haven't found the highly desired mythical Devil Bat Zoan Devil Fruit yet it seemed like I wouldn't be able to fulfill my dream." His eyes actually got a little watery.

"But then I saw you, while looking simply for something to eat and to have some entertainment while I ate my stuffed turkey on a stick I saw the answer to my prayers, the vessel to fulfill my dream." Stars glittered in his eyes and with a finger shaking from excitement he pointed to the bat man. 

"With you I will finally be able to reach the stars!" Yes, he actually expected this stranger to be willing to take him on his back and take him out for a flight. "So let's get to it, I can leave my sword here right?" Well you can't say he wasn't considerate, he didn't intend to burden the man with the heavy weapon. "My friend here, Saru, can come too right, or would that be too heavy?"


----------



## Chronos (Feb 9, 2012)

William 'Tempest' Stratos

Siege of a New World

_*~~*~~*_



This world is obviously rotten.

I never gave a damn about this world, not did I believe that I would raise through the ranks of a true master of the blade. My power is limited, but my skill over shadows those accursed pirates. I have no true, goal. Just a slight desire to win. To battle, to steal and to live my life in everlasting excitement. Nothing guides the wind, none tell the day to dawn, none ask the morning to rise. 

I am that kind of person.

Someone that never follows orders of my predecessors, someone you would kill to be with, and someone you would like to kill. My blood is a precious a gold and tainted like oil. I have no real purpose other than to satisfy my own quenching desire to live my own life in marvelous enjoyment.

...

Of course, I see all these pirates, all these hunters, all these navy folks, all these police brutality, and what am I brought to think? Once again, I repeat.

This world is rotten...

You cannot beat the ever lasting parasite that crawls in the human mind, those desire to obtain this fictitious "Grand Treasure" somewhere in the unknown, obviously killing themselves for something they will never obtain.

Hahaha...

But hey! Why do I care? I'm only in this for my own game. 

I don't believe in destiny, but if I'm ever amongst the hands of these dirty little pirate scum...

My luck blade and pistol will have to do all of the a talking.

I, am William Stratos

The Tempest of the North Blue.

Hahaha...  

Come!
_*
~~*~~*_


"Allow me to demonstrate to you how a real swordsman fights!" ​


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ Black Edge Amusement Park
> 
> Pazzo D. Morte​*
> The bright lights of the Amusement park filled the night sky. The scene was ablaze with excitement and people enjoying themselves. It was quite a sigh to behold, the amusement park stopping in East Blue. Who could have dreamed of a greater event? Pazzo certainly could not. As their new dark vessel soared towards the dock of the floating park the captain was hopping from side to side unable to contain his excitement. For an evil bastard who had no issue with killing anyone in his path he certainly had a child inside him. He never had the pleasure of enjoying an amusement park before, he had dreamed of such a time for countless years. To have it suddenly sprung upon him in his prime of adventure was something he did not even believe possible. The rest of the crew did not share his unexplainable joy, with the exception of Lupe who just seemed to enjoy the blight lights. Nonetheless they all seemed tolerable for the moment. As the huge rides and building came into the sight the true magnificent became apparent. Rides stretching as far as the eye could see, the yells of people having more fun then they ever thought possible, the screams of horror from the darker areas of the park. A large building that looked as if it was built for a giant sat in the very centre of the entire parking looking over every inch. It was outstanding. The lights that danced in the night sky gave the illusion of a shooting stars and fireworks relentlessly blessing the land below. The music flowed through their ears and rose spirits while other tunes shook bones. This was Black Edge Amusement Park, one of the greatest in the world.
> ...




*The New Scene, Black Edge Amusement Park...*

The thug in a business suit made his way through the carnival with disgust. Snot-nosed brats running between his legs, obnoxious carnies shouting in his ears to a dizzying degree, signs so bright that he had to wear his shades at night, the stench of cheap hot dogs in his nostrils... and the particular food stand he was making for had a combination of all that. He hated it, but that's where the contact was posted up at. 

As the mobster made his way to the illustrious Buggy Burger he heard their insipid happy theme song blaring through loud speakers on either side of the food joint. 










 

The goon got closer and closer to the rainbow-colored hut with a huge clown sculpture on top when he noticed a severe lack of children coming in and out of the food joint. Buggy Burger was a popular spot so this was very weird... then he noticed no one was going near it at all! Then he could of sworn he heard a muffled cry from inside the happy little hut. 

"Don't tell me..." 

The goon took off in a sprint and saw that one of his cohorts was busy shooing anyone he didn't know away from the spot. There was something going on that he didn't want just anyone to see. He ran passed his cohort and made his way to the door when 

"Heyyyy, daddio!" 

The skinny man in a bummy clothing and a long straw hat nearly knocked the rushing goon over as he opened the door and stalked out. A wicked red saxophone was in his hands. 

What's with the rush, man? I'da thought you saw a ghost or something."  The figure bore the resemblance of a scarecrow alive by some dak craft. It smiled at the goon.

"Don't tell me you did it..." 
"Did what, daddio?"
"GET OUTTA MY WAY!" 

The goon brushed the strange man-thing aside and peered into the Buggy Burger. He had been doing hits for the mafia since he was 15 but what he saw inside made him gasp. He shut the door quick.

"You sick animal..." 
"What? You talking about the mess I left there? There are mops and squeegees behind the counter if you want to tidy up, daddio."
"Don't joke! This was NOT the time or the place, you idiot! If anyone comes in our cover will be blown! Do you get that?!?!" 
"Listen here, playboy. This Buggy Burger franchise unfairly built this food joint in the carnival knowing it would take all the people's scratch. What about the carnies who worked hard on their funnel cakes and cotton candy? How are they gonna sell anything and feed their families going up against this evil corporate empire? You're wrong daddio... this WAS the time and the place.... any time and any place I can take down an establishment that can't get down with the New Scene I'm gonna do it. And don''t get me started on this WRETCHED music..." 


"You take THIS" the goon, beside himself with anger stuffed the wanted posters into the psycho's hands. "And you find and follow the people on those papers! The boss is very interested in them! We'll clean up your mistake but I won't forget it! Now GET OUTTA MY SIGHT!" 

The creepy thin man put up his hands in mock surrender. 

"Be cool baby, be cool. I'll get on this now... no reason to get unfriendly..." 

He absently patted a child on the head as he walked off to his mission. The child looked heartbroken that the big men in suits wouldn't let him get his Buggy meal.

-------------------------------- 

And so the Ravenbeard pirates walked on through the midnight carnival, engaging in what thrills they could. They didn't even noticed the scarecrow-like figure sittting squat between two game booths until he called out to them 

"Hey there big daddy!" He was referring to Pazzo. "How about you give your ears a rest and listen to some REAL music? I'll play ya something real smooth for 10 beli." 

He put his hat out at Pazzo's feet (revealing a crop of messy blonde strands looking very much like straw on his head). 

"Come on, baby, help out this poor old sinner. Oda knows The Man won't give me a break."

_-Frame freezes just as the scarecrow-like man smiles with all the charm of an eel, a wicked saxophone in his hands-_

*Rude Ringo Slinks
Mysterious musician 
Assassin/Spy/Earner*


----------



## Eternity (Feb 9, 2012)

Cooli said:


> Between the sight of the giant and an Admiral getting ready for battle, Sarasa almost froze in place for a moment. Not out of fright or anything of that nature, but of pure excitement. It's not everyday you get to see people of such skill in action, but this feeling did not last long, as Mari called out to Sarasa and a large building came crashing down behind her. It was then that the sense of danger finally hit her. With the marines' attention diverted, Sarasa quickly picked Mari up, throwing Mari over her shoulder, and took off. Where she was headed didn't really matter to her, so long as she managed to get the two of them out of danger.
> 
> After running for a bit, a voice called out to Sarasa. Hey Sis! Over here! a girl stood at the entrance to a run down looking building, motioning for Sarasa to come her way. With no better option, Sarasa made her way to the girl. After entering the building, Sarasa could immediately tell that this old building had been converted into a makeshift safe-house. The were quite a few other people who had taken refuge here as well.
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[No choice]​
"Yeah, we are talking about one of the three legendary admirals of the marines. Those pirates must be some truly frightening beasts if the marines are sending out the APS and the beast herself.."

"Pirates? How did you know there where more then that giant?"

"Because two vice admirals could take that beast down alone. It might be a beast, but I can see it, it's strength is not enough to subdue the admiral."

"I was thinking about the black tendrils I spotted when we saw the giant from the bay though."

"Oh."

Mari smiled. This girl could sense the strength of the giant better then she could. "I could somewhat sense that he was not that strong, but your ability seem to be far above mine~" she smiled mischievously at the new girl. She had decided, she was joining the Love Pirates.

Though weak, she could still walk by herself..bearly. So she let go of Sarasa and walked over to Eris, swinging an arm around her, putting her face inches away from hers. "Join me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2012)

*[Life in the Limelight II]​*
[To Long for Freedom, Sameal]​
Sam blinked as a large ham-hock of a paw passed into his tent. His red eyes shown with curiosity, a small white furred money sat in the dead center of the large hand. But the curiosity quickly subsided as a large, really large sword passed into view. Sam?s jaw lightly drops as the sword is haphazardly tossed into the room. With several loud clangs the bladed weapon comes to a rest not too far from where the front wheel of his cage sat. Sam cautiously looked at the blade for several seconds, even to the point that he moved closer to the bars of his home. The rustling of the rough cloth catches his attention however, seemed the owner of the hand was ready to step in as well, so those red eyes cut back to the tent?s opening and level on where he thought this stranger?s head would pop in. He was sorely mistaken though, as strange fabric covering a large barrel chest appears.

With a tick in his left eye, that nervousness returned as Drax?s right ear slinks and hangs at a sharp right angle. The tent?s entrance wasn?t quite built for men over the height of seven foot tall, so this large man had to stoop to get in. As he unfurled and stretched back to his full height Drax can only gawk, _ ?Oh my, this one is almost as big as Tiny?_ Drax thinks as his head cocks to the side. This brought his train of thought to another matter altogether. _ ?Why is it that circus folk name big things after small stature??_ tickers across his mind, as if on a scrolling billboard . 



Shin_Yagami said:


> "I'm not sure how to put this." He began, his hand rubbing his chin. "You see I have a dream." He explained. "And since I haven't found the highly desired mythical Devil Bat Zoan Devil Fruit yet it seemed like I wouldn't be able to fulfill my dream." His eyes actually got a little watery.
> 
> "But then I saw you, while looking simply for something to eat and to have some entertainment while I ate my stuffed turkey on a stick I saw the answer to my prayers, the vessel to fulfill my dream." Stars glittered in his eyes and with a finger shaking from excitement he pointed to the bat man.
> 
> "With you I will finally be able to reach the stars!" Yes, he actually expected this stranger to be willing to take him on his back and take him out for a flight. "So let's get to it, I can leave my sword here right?" Well you can't say he wasn't considerate, he didn't intend to burden the man with the heavy weapon. "My friend here, Saru, can come too right, or would that be too heavy?"



Sam raised a finger to reply, but every time he tried to interject, he found that he couldn?t get a word in edge wise.
 ?See here?.
But..
I do?.
Say?

Drax?s ears simply fold to the side of his face as he sits back down to allow this large fellow to finish, which only takes a few more seconds as he makes a very strange request. Drax?s head again cocks to the side as he contemplates this man?s strange request. From the darkness of the shadows clawed fingers wrap around the bars.  ?My; that is sure a strange request, my dear fellow.? Drax states as he pushes his face closer to the bars. 

 ?But I?m afraid I cannot help you in that regard.? Drax adds as he takes a step back.  ?As you can see, I?m quite solidly stuck where I sit.? he continues as he motions the locked bars that separated the two.  ?So, all I have to do is open it. Then you?ll let me ride on your back?? the large man simply asks in return. Drax blinked, he didn?t quite expect that type of response.  ?I suppose?? 

~SCRAAAAAAPPPPPE???CRUNCH!!!!~

Goku didn?t even allow Drax finish his reply, the large sword he tossed down carelessly was now back in his grasp and buried deeply into iron cage door, with a pop the door swings open, and a very smug grin was set across Goku?s face. Standing Drax slowly walks into the open while holding a hand out,  ?I see you really want to fly. And yes, while I can indeed help with that aspiration, your method of choice is not one I can do.? Drax states holding an arm out, a clawed hand runs the length of his arm,  ?As you can see, my arms aren?t built to carry one on my back, but? If you don?t mind an alternate course of action??? Drax adds as he brings his arms down. There really wasn?t much of a reply, seemed that Goku was dead set on flying, and Drax so loved to stretch his wings. With a hop and a pounce he lands on Goku?s shoulders. As he lands Saru quickly leaps and scales up Drax to his shoulders.  ?Well, everyone set?? Drax asks redundantly.  ?You may feel a light pinch.? Drax chuckles as his two large wings stretch and reach skyward.  ?Talley HO!? is shouted loudly as he brings both down with a powerful stroke~~


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Nothing to Lose, ya know?, Ulmo's Cove...*
> 
> As Merbuto continued to talk Sambito came out of his ball and dropped his head. Suddenly there was no more nervousness, no more second-guessing himself about what had to be said....
> 
> ...



*The Forty-Fathomers*

*Merbuto...*

As Sambito walked away slowly with his head slumped, Merbuto couldn't help but frown. Then that frown of his turned into a dark scowl and he gritted his teeth. "How annoying..."  The fishman muttered and he quickly turned, stomping back into his tent. He pulled out drawers and grabbed several capsules of medicine, putting them in the belt that he kept around his waist. "Who are they to knock on my door and drag me across this entire damn island!" He yelled out angrily as he grabbed another useful item and he looks down at his eyes. 

"Haven't I done enough, father? Why do I have to meet the call of arms?" He asked, looking up in the sky. He didn't really believe in heaven or hell, but some of the Fishman spoke of a great sea that existed in the sky. Now he wasn't one for hoping or useless idealism, which was why he disagreed with Smiley, but Merbuto hoped that his father was up there. He knew his dad would be happy up in that big blue sea, if it existed. He'd followed his last words his entire life, always shying away from the battle. But now, he was being tested. He felt guilty for not going with Sambito. Perhaps the younger Fishman's words had gotten to him somehow or maybe he was just being sentimental. 

"Damnit..." He grumbled before running out of the tent. 

"Wait!" He shouted, waving his arm at Sambito who kept walking. The fishman appeared to be truly depressed, his head slumped and a cloud of negative energy over it. He didn't hear Merbuto's frantic calls, but he did feel something when Merbuto tackled him to the ground. "What ya tryin' to do? Make me feel even moar' guilty?" He asked as he held Sambito down. "My answer is yes. I'll join you and Smiley, better be worth my time, though..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
Kent and Clemens' fall came to a sudden and violent halt, thanks to Bridget snagging them from behind and then slamming them into the side of a building. 

Kent whooped wildly, his grin threatening to tear apart his face. "Now that's what I'm talking about!" he shouted, pumping his fist in the air. "How awesome was that?"

They dropped to the ground, and Kent grabbed the seastone collar, attempting to rip it apart. It wouldn't give though - it was strong as hell, and he grunted with annoyance before letting it go. "Never mind then, I'll get to that later." He lit a cigarette and stuck it in his mouth and took in a lung full of relaxing smoke. "There we go...Bridget, watch the redhead," he said, waving at the blonde girl. "I'm gonna make sure that crazy gunslinger hasn't killed anyone, yeah?"

He stalked down the street, hands in his pockets, carefully avoiding the large chunks of rubble dotting the once pristine walkway. "Hey Ral! Doc! Hello?"

_Meanwhile, with the Amrbosia Isles Mafia..._​
"Alright everyone," Donlan said, drawing his katana from its sheath with a wicked grin. "You know the plan. Split up, find the crew, kill them. Find the archeologist, beat the location of the tablet out of her. I'm not going to report a failure to the boss."

The members of his team nodded - all except Turk, who rarely had any reaction to anything. "Oh, and Dex," Donlan said, turning to the gun wielding boy, "Find the bounty hunter wench and kill her. This is our victory...nobody's taking it from us."


----------



## Cooli (Feb 9, 2012)

*Eris; Fort Worthrow*



Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [No choice]​
> "Yeah, we are talking about one of the three legendary admirals of the marines. Those pirates must be some truly frightening beasts if the marines are sending out the APS and the beast herself.."
> ...




As Mari embraced Eris, Mari was giving off a light pink color. To Eris, it was one that meant love and compassion, and sincere intentions. However, Eris isn't the lovey dovey type. She grabbed the cuffs that shackled Mari's wrists, and hoisted them in the air. This action lifted Mari off the ground a few inches, her feet dangling slightly. Their faces were still close together, but who was in whom's face was now reversed. Listen sis, don't mistake my kindness as a sign of friendship. I only brought you guys in here because I thought you would be better company than these two Eris then dropped Mari back on her feet, her arms falling down to her waist. If it were up to me, I wouldn't even be here, but they promised to pay me if I kept them safe.

Another explosion shook the building, causing a bit of rubble to fall from the ceiling. We should get ready to move soon. The sounds coming from the distance gave Eris an almost accurate picture of what was going on. The pirates were holding their own, even though the giant that was with them had fallen.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2012)

Red Rouge Island, Doctor Kazuki-


Kazuki wiped the blood from his hands and threw a coat over his shoulders. "Valentine, We've been kicked out of two villages now." Kazuki comments as the young nurse drags a car filled to the brim with boxes and supplies, towering nearly 30 feet tall. "I'm beginning to think this island doesn't appreciate our form of care." Kazuku holds his hand up to the sky, liquid soon begins to pour from it, dripping across his face and rolling down his cheeks. 

"To create any medicine i ingest, to save as many lives as i can..." He clenches his fist and releases a wave of the liquid over the village. "THAT IS WHAT I HAVE SWORN!" The wave of liquid finds it's way into every home, knocking chairs over, sending children flying through doorways and generally wreaking havoc on the populace. "Now then, with that much pain killer in their system they wont be able to follow us! RUN VALENTINE RUN!!!" Kazuki calls out, fleeing the village quick as he could.

Four Days Later-




A new village, A new clinic. "Ah, it feels good to start over, in a town no one knows you." Kazuki stretches out a bit and opens up the doors to his clinic. "Now then! EVERYONE COME ON IN! GET YOUR MEDICAL TREATMENT HERE!"


----------



## Noitora (Feb 10, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh look, A dog-man! I'm a dog-man too!" Akuma transformed into his hybrid mode, becoming large and muscular once more, following his rottweiler like face. "And also, did you take your acting lessons from captain Kirk? Just curious." Akuma blinked a bit and turned back to a chair he had been sitting it, the excitement of seeing someone new was kind of nice.
> 
> "Ah wait... you asked me a question huh?" He sat down at the table and began to write something on a piece of paper. "Those are no empty threats, I already know what Samuel has planned and i know what it will do to the village. There's no need to worry about the citizens here or anywhere on the island. That plan is already set in motions and will be handled with the utmost care to get them out of harms way. These people live a life that is unburdened by the world government and unrestrained by the marines."
> 
> Akuma stopped his writing and looked up for a moment. "They are allowed to live our their days, following whatever whim they so choose and moving free as the wind. They are the dream i have for the rest of the world, free to follow your dreams no matter what the cost." Akuma turned to the dog like samurai. "So to answer your question intruder. I have no intention of allowing the people of this island to fall pray to the hands of the world government and have no intent to allow them to be foolish enough to fight back. That would just cause the world government to unleash a war here that they don't need."



*The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Maleforesia

Lysander Kinsani​*
The anthropomorphic canine stood silently as he listened to the captain ramble on at quite a lengthy pace. He expected a much shorter answer than this yet saw no reason to complain. Seemingly the world may not have been as black and white as he had hoped it was. Not quite getting his previous joke the stuttering swordsman cupped his own chin and stroked the fur in thought. While he had already wronged these pirates previously it made more sense to throw his lot in with them now. The marines were likely all over this island by now and this man seemed to have an agenda that far surpassed what he had anticipated. It was not just about finding One Piece, as many men on this world desired, it was about reaching new heights. This is the impression he got from this man in any case. Once the Captain had finished answering the question Lysander stood their in silence processing the situation. This mans very aura was drawing him in.
*???*

Before he could say anything the rest of the crew bundled forward including the ones he had briefly encountered earlier. 
"Akuma, watch out fer' that fella! He's a Pirate Hunter and he meant ta' cut us down half-a-second ago!" One of the women yelled out. The canine swordsman slowly set his gaze on her before returning it to the captain. 
?True?? He replied very bluntly. His hand gracefully slid away from the hilt of his long blade and reached for a jug of rum on his belt. He pried it off and took a swig before he held it out towards the captain. The sharing of drink was a sign of comradeship. 
??but now? let me help.?


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

The brawl that had begun was getting closer.  Tiana didn't know what to do, she felt cornered, just like any other rat in alley.  Just as they got within a few feet of the woman hiding the ground began to shake.  Tiana clasped a hand over her mouth to stifle the scream that begged to be expelled when the men crashed down on the dirt in surprise.  ?What the hell??  The first man said and looked toward the mouth of the alley.

?They are starting already!?  The other yelled as they climbed to their feet and rushed away from the woman.

'Oh Oda...' Tiana sat for a moment, her entire being shaking as the ground had just moments before.  'What is going on?' she said to herself for the upteenth time.  The scream that had threatened to erupt before, finally came out but it was lost in the screech of metal as the giant robot began to walk.  ?What the hell??  She mimicked the pirates words from before.

?I need to...?  Tiana looked around.  'Need to what?' the woman asked herself, wondering what she would do or where she would go.  That was when she saw the two women being ushered into a building.  'They look okay...I think...'  A whimper escaped the woman and she began to move forward quietly.  Her eyes ever alert for anything that could happen.

Reaching the other end of the alley, Tiana peered around.  She could hear the fighting not to far away, the telltale clash of metal from swords, the popping sound of guns, not to much the acrid stench that was heavy in the air.  Just as she started to step out to cross the street, several men ran past.  ?Over there!?  She heard one yell, they paid her no mind, they were obviously heading toward the sounds of the fight.

Not wasting anymore time, Tiana clutched her bag tightly then rushed across the road.  Deciding this wasn't the time for niceties, she opened the door a bit and slid into the room before closing it behind her.  What she saw made her eyes widen and her face pale.  'Maybe this wasn't a good idea...'  she thought then swallowed hard.

Their faces were still close together, but who was in whom's face was now reversed. Listen sis, don't mistake my kindness as a sign of friendship. I only brought you guys in here because I thought you would be better company than these two Eris then dropped Mari back on her feet, her arms falling down to her waist. If it were up to me, I wouldn't even be here, but they promised to pay me if I kept them safe.

Another explosion shook the building, causing a bit of rubble to fall from the ceiling. We should get ready to move soon. The sounds coming from the distance gave Eris an almost accurate picture of what was going on. The pirates were holding their own, even though the giant that was with them had fallen.

?Yeah, the battle is getting closer...?  Tiana gave off a smile that was both sheepish and terrified.  ?In fact I just saw some pirates...running...by...?  The woman swallowed again and wished she had just moved right past the door and down a different alley.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2012)

Unnamed Crew ~ Resort island

While the shopping spree had cost him a bit more than he had hoped, Kai was more annoyed by the fact he had carry all his crap together with the tons Annie and Adora had bought. At his moment he was muling it all back to the ship, Adora helping him though.

"You try to be nice and you and up getting used as a beast of burden." He grumbled to himself.

"Hey hey, I'm helping you aren't I?" She lifted up one of the bags she was carrying to illustrate the point.

"Yeah, whatever." Kai had learned from his mistake though, besides just never offering to fund a woman's shopping spree. Being considerate was to be avoided in his future, the dark lord Kaiser the Magnificent shall rise again!

When they neared the ship, he actually just chucked all of the stuff right on board without bothering to actually move up on the boarding plank.

"Hey be careful you oaf!" This was followed by a slap before Adora rushed up to see if Kai didn't ruin anything. When she had confirmed this wasn't the case, she headed back down again to give him an earful but the of them got distracted by the sound of a skirmish taking place somewhere in the resort village.

"Maybe we should check on the others." She was starting to get worried about the rest of the guys, she didn't know them all too well but well enough to know that they were born troublemakers.

"Yeah, whatever." He was still in a bad mood, for no apparent reason other than he hadn't appreciated being roped into muling that crap around. Yes, he was very much a baby in certain aspects.

Though just as they walked off the docks, they were halted by a familiar face. Well Kai had seen it before, he didn't recognize it though.

"There you are you little bastard!" Petty Officer Roja Corona spat out.
"After humiliating me like you did, I'll have your ass for this."

Kai had no idea what this marine lady was going on about and somehow thought she was coming on to him. Adora was just as confused, but mostly concerned that this marine was keeping them from figuring out how the rest of the guys were doing.

"Kai, what's going on?" She asked of him and was replied with a shrug. "Not sure babe, I seem to have this effect on women but you should know that better than anyone." Before she had a chance to voice her objections he had shifted his attention to the marine already. "Sorry hun but I'm not really into marines and besides I'm not the kind of guy to reciprocate the advances of a random street lady...." Street lady was the result of a rather unfortunate translation from his native tongue to the common, he had no idea that he was insulting here like that.

"...Especially if I'm already in the presence of a beauty like this one." He pointed at Adora. "I wouldn't want to hurt her feelings or anything, you know how sensitive you lot are." He was about to make the grave mistake of smacking her behind but the sound of an explosion and what seemed like a roar distracted the group.

"What was that!?" This was way beyond the worst case scenario Adora was expecting, were those idiots in town blowing stuff up or something.
"Huh?" Something in the sky caught her attention, she was the only one who saw it coming though.

"Kai!" She grabbed hold of his arm and pulled him away from the marine. "Hey didn't I tell ya." He asked with a smirk on his face, thinking she suddenly got possesive of him now that there was another girl making a pass at him. "You wouldn't be able to resis..." The sentence was never finished as burning wreckage crashed down on an unsuspecting Roja and Kai would've been hit as well if Adora hadn't pulled him out of the way.

"You jackass, don't make me regret that!" She hated the fact that she was too nice of a girl to just let him get hurt like that, Oda knows he deserved it though. The arrogant brat really needed to get that gigantic ego of his deflated. "Now hurry up, this has to be real bad if fireballs are raining from the sky." It was actually the remnants of a fruit stand but it was just as ominous. 

"I've got this." He grabbed hold of her. "Hey, what the Bleach!?" For those unfamiliar with the Nihonese variant of Odaism, on Nihon Bleach is their version of Hell, this underworld is governed by a horrible demon lord known Kubo Tite. 

"Stop squirming or I might end up dropping you." She didn't stop though until he started taking an inhumanly deep breath. Oh Oda now, he wasn't going to do what she thought he was going to do.

"Vortex Blast!" Yes, he did plan on doing what she had feared and with that he expelled the compressed air and launched the two of them towards town. Adora stopped struggling and held on for dear life while Kai did his best to steer during flight trough use of using kicks that generated some wind bursts trough his Devil Fruit powers.

"Oh my Oda!" Though by now she had recovered from the missile launch, she was more concerned with a dragon that seemed to be battling a gascloud in a marine uniform.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2012)

Unnamed Crew ~ The starcrossed lovers Adora and Kai

Kai had the sense to land a little away from the worst of the chaos that was taking place in the middle of the resort town. The landing was a bit rough, but without serious incident though it did end with Kai lying on top of Adora. But that might have been by design though, but Adora was not amused  and with a knee to his stomach Kai was thrown off her.

"Don't ever do that again!" She ranted. "Both surprising me with that death missile move of your's and _also_." She smacked him on the shoulder to accentuate her point. "Don't try to cop a feel like that you brat!" The nerve of that kid, taking advantage of her womanly innocence like that while they were in the middle of a war scene.

"Cop a feel?" He groaned while rubbing his stomach, he was known for his freakish durability but these last couple of days had been testing it to the limits. "It was totally unintentional, as a matter of fact I landed like that so that you wouldn't land that fat ass of yours." He hadn't quite learned enough about women that most didn't like their hind parts be referred to that, somehow in that twisted and stunted mind of his he meant it as a compliment. He was actually quite fond of fat asses.

"Well that and I thought it was pretty romantic, you know those moments." He put his face close to her's to illustrate his point. "Like these, two beautiful people with their lips inches away from each other, a perfect kissing moment just like......Ahg!" Adora probably wasn't feeling that romantically inclined at the moment as she pushed his face away from her's."Stop screwing around, you fool!" 

"Try to be romantic for a gi...Woman and this is how they treat you." Women, he didn't get them. "Oh oh forgot about the dragon!" More roars and explosive sounds brought the battle back to his attention and his  problems in the 'romance' with Adora were soon forgotten.

"Awesome!" His eyes seemed to sparkle and Adora could've sworn his pupils turned into stars. "I want to ride it!" A sea of flames that just hit the building next to them though brought him back to reality. Besides the dragon battling with some kind of weird marine, he would later learn this the superior officer of the marine they ran into earlier and who happened to be a Propane Logia.

The Logia user was overwhelming the dragon as the flame breath and physical attacks had no effect. The one thing the dragon seemed to have going for it was the fact that massive collateral damage that resulted from the skirmish. Something the marine was seemingly trying to avoid as much possible, despite failing miserably. There seemed to be a lot more battles going on, while in the air they same many more marines running around town. Bullet fire and the screeches of steel meeting upon steel was heard even with the sounds of the Dragon Zoan VS Gas Logia battle.

"We should get out of here." From the rooftop they stood on, Adora could view the docks and on while many buildings in the town were on fire, the flames had also reached a few ships and it would only be a matter of time before her ship would be caught on fire as well. She didn't like leaving the rest of the guys behind, despite them having barged on their ship without invitation the last time an escape was needed but without a ship they would either be stuck on this island as it burned to the ground during this dragon rampage or they'd be stuck on this island until marines could come in and round them all up.

"I'm not running..." He began, but before he could continue his rant he suddenly jumped off the building. While Adora initially shot a panicked look around, expecting something disastrous to fall out of the sky on top of her and that Kai ran off to save himself from that fate. When nothing of the sorts came, she finally peeked down to see Kai carrying a kid in his arms and with a small group of people. Adora jumped down as well and joined them.

Kai sighed deeply, he hadn't pictured spending his pirate career running away from danger all the time but there was clearly nothing to be gained here. "Alright, we should head back and take these guys with us, those other guys would head back to the ship as well if they had any sense." Besides the kid, the group contained adults that were employed at the saunas and other tourist venues. 

The group safely made it back to the ship, avoiding marines and burning obstacles, with some help from the people they picked up on the island they managed to get the ship moving.
"Nobody made it back." Adora said quietly as she and Kai stared back at the war torn island. "Do you think they're captured or....?"

"I need a drink." With that he took off, not willing to continue the conversation. He had picked up some absinthe that would do just fine during a time like this.

Still staring off at the island, that was now becoming a distant blip on the horizon. It was hard to see, but she could've sworn she saw something fly off. Maybe the dragon, though she and Kai were unaware that the dragon was Tatsu in his full beast mode.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *The Rodgers Pirates ~ Island of Maleforesia
> 
> Lysander Kinsani​*
> 
> ...



"Help?" Akuma rubbed his chin and looked the dog man over, ignoring the fact that akuma too was still in dog form. "Well if you wish to help my crew, then you can help. But there is one small itty bitty thing you'll have to do for me, not a big deal i mean it happens all the time but i need to use this as a way of keeping me and my crew safe. So, if you agree then we'll just shake on it and you can help me and my crew out with these marines! Huh? Sound good?" Akuma smiles, holding his paw like hand out to the pirate hunter.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 10, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Finding a way out]​
Listen sis, don't mistake my kindness as a sign of friendship. I only brought you guys in here because I thought you would be better company than these two."

She didn't respond to that, but smiled sweetly at her. No matter what she said, this girl was going to join her. Hell, she was going to make her like it too. Then her attention suddenly changed, and she looked at the new arrival, who now stood by the door she came in from with a sheepish, yet quite terrified smile on her face. No wonder, seasoned marines would run away from this.

A particularly strong tremor sent Mari to her knees again. None of the other girls around her fell down like she did. "Hehe, seems like these sea stone cuffs are the real deal, huh?" she joked. "But no matter~!" she quickly got up, her knees slightly trembling, and tilted herself towards the new girl. "Hi there~ I am Mari, and I like your face, want to join me?"

The girls seem to back off a bit. Not because she didn't like the attention, but she was unsure what Mari wanted, so she was cautious. "Uhm..I..My name is T-Tiana, pleased to meet you." she uttered, flinching somewhat, as if she was expecting a punch or something.

Mari caught up on this, so she wrapped her hands around her head, as she had done with Eris, and looked into her eyes with great affection and love. her nose was almost touching hers. "Tiana, will you join my family? Your strong sense of affection is bleeding through you like a open wound. I want you to join me, and together, we can travel the world, do whatever we feel like doing, and figure out anything we want to figure out." Then she hugged her, holding her in a tight embrace. With her head beside her ear, she wipsered, so only she could hear, "Thank you for letting me embrace you."

When she let go, Tiana could see a small drop of water tracing down Mari's cheek before she wiped it away.

"Let's get away from this hell-hole shall we?" she said with a grin, showing her bright white teeth. 

A thunderous roar suddenly filled the air. The giant was still alive.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 11, 2012)

*Sarasa and Eris; Fort Worthrow*

Is she like that with everyone? Eris said as she walked over to Sarasa. Sarasa was sitting at a table by herself.

Apparently she is Sarasa let out a small laugh as she glanced at Mari, who was now hugging on Tiana. Though Eris could see through the smile Sarasa had on on her face. The color Sarasa was giving off constantly switched between a dark green and brownish color. This meant uncertainty and self-doubt. Before Eris could question Sarasa about it, Mari decided it was time to go

"Let's get away from this hell-hole shall we?" she said with a grin, showing her bright white teeth.

But first we need to obtain a set of keys to release those cuffs

Eris didn't like traveling in big groups, but she didn't really have a choice at this point. Worst case, she could just leave everyone behind and save herself. She then turned to the people who hired her Get ready to move. We're headed to the docks. the docks were where the ships were to leave the island, as well as where the marines were, which means they could also obtain keys to free Mari. However, in order to get to the docks, they would have to pass by the massive battle taking place.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2012)

*The Grand Pirates - Arc 1*

*Gran in the Bangoli Isles...*

"No more!" A man could be heard shouting and the sound of breaking dishes soon followed. 
The setting was the Bangoli Isles, where pirate captain Gran D. Sirffe had arrived hours earlier. Of course, he was already creating a load of trouble. The first place the giant had decided to visit was one of the restraurants on the island. His belly had been rumbling when he had stepped on the island so it was natural that he'd wanted to eat. At first, the staff of the place was very friendly and even offered him a buffet. However, things took an ugly turn when Gran simply wouldn't stop eating. A restaurant could only cook so much food within a small amount of time and it seemed like Gran would keep on eating everything in sight if his hunger wasn't dealt with. Eventually, the head chef and owner of the place snapped and walked over to the table Gran was sitting in. Due to his size, Gran had an entire table to himself. He leaned back in the huge couch they'd give him and let out a loud burp. In front of him were numerous bowls and huge dinner plates. It looked like he had just an eaten a meal for a family of twenty. The scary thing was that he still wanted more. As the chef walked over, Gran laughs, his voice booming through the restaurant and scaring away the other customers who hadn't already left. 

*"Bruhahahahaha! Another bowl of ramen please, and maybe two more steaks~"* He told the chef, who was now seething with anger.

It was then that the head chef flipped the table over in frustration, "No more!" He yelled at Gran who simply sat there with a puzzled expression on his face. He'd never been told to stop eating, not once in his entire life. Maria usually fed him a lot because he was a growing boy. "Not only do I have to compete with that bastard Yu, I have to cook for this gluttonous fool! I've had enough!" He shrieked at Gran and angrily, he took off his chef hat, tossed it on the floor, and procceeded to stomp on it. People outside had decided to stop and watch, they'd never seen such a thing. The chef then stormed out of the doors, leaving everyone stunned. Gran frowned once he was gone, *"But... I'm still hungry!" *Gran yelled angrily, slamming one of his gigantic hands on to the table. 

*"Now who will feed me?" *He asked, rubbing his chin. It was time like this that he thought it'd be better if he had his own chef. Standing up, Gran walked out of the restaurant, leaving behind a huge mess for the remaining workers to clean up. The giant man stomped over towards the other restaurant on the island, 'Yu's Table'. Perhaps his mouth could be filled in this place?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 11, 2012)

Drax D. Samael, Goku Son and Saru Son
Chasing One's Dreams​
As the trio took flight, there was some loud squeals and excited giggling and Saru was making a lot of noise as well. Sam couldn't help but feel a little emberassed despite his amusement at the large Nihonese man's excitement but soon those sounds were replaced by something that sounded a lot like sniffling. 

"Ah.....You aren't afraid are you?" He asked, already planning on cutting the flight short so that the rather eccentric swordsman but while sobbing Goku yelled out. "N-no, I'm just so...So *HAPPY*!" Tears of happiness and excitement were running down his face, it might not have been very manly but no one could claim that Goku wasn't emotionally expressive.

Saru yelled out, the grunts making sense to Goku apparently as he translated the request of his adopted son. "Saru wants to some fancy maneuvers, like a dive roll or something!"

~~~ Back at Sam's tent

"I could've sworn it came from here." A voice stated, for the second time this morning a giant of man crawled into the tent that wasn't made for men of such proportions. Tiny had been drinking and playing a game of poker with some of the other circus folk, something they usually did after a show, when they had heard some loud scraping noise. Him and the other had been tasked to discover the source of the disturbance.

"What the Bleach?" Drax's cage was empty, broken open and all that remained in the tent was a sword of such massive size that only someone the size of Tiny could wield it effectively. " I'd better tell Damien.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2012)

*[When Dreams Become a Nightmare]​*​
[Marcus and Jethro Enter, Drax and Goku]​
Drax couldn?t help but grin. He found some strange kinship with this large man through the thrill of flight. Though in the back of Drax?s mind he almost envied this man for as a creature with wings he could have the thrill of flight when he could. But for Goku and Saru for whom was mostly land locked he couldn?t imagine what the thrill if flight brought.  ?Stunt flying you say, very well.? Drax shouts loud enough for Goku to hear,  ?Brace yourselves!? Drax adds with vigor as he snapped both wings out causing a midair stall. Then with a powerful downbeat he fires high into the stratosphere, it was time to give Goku and Saru the flight of their lives.

Far below on the ground people started to gather and point as they watched the spectacle far above them. ?Look, it?s that bat creature? one shouts as his young son bounced around him in excitement. ?I wonder if it?s practicing a new routine?? another ponders as more people started to gather and gawk skyward. Now while Drax was used to a crowd, he nor Goku could imagine the danger that these people would soon pose.

[Back at the Greatest Show on the Lines]

~KNOCK, KNOCK, KNOCK!~  

 ?Can?t a man sleep around here?? an angry voice booms from behind a closed and locked door, this causes the clown standing on the other side to shudder with some amount of fright. ?But Damien, its Sam..? the clown replies as he stands next to the door. To this there is no reply,  ????? on the sound of silence dominated the climate. Then there was sound, the heavy steps of feet as they stormed through the small rolling wagon.  ?What did you SAY?? Damien boomed with anger as the door exploded open. With a girly shriek Tim stumbles back and rolls across the soft ground.  ?Never mind, I?ll see for myself.? he grumbles as he sees that Tim is a little disoriented. And with that he was off to Samael?s tent.~~

 ?Call the Marines!? 
[An Hour or so Later] 

?Tell me Damien, does your circus have any enemies?? a tall Marine asks as he looks over the shattered cage.  ?Why would a circus have enemies? This is probably over Beli, someone is probably looking to ransom Drax back to us.? Damien replies with a growl as he pulled a hand down over his face. Was this marine that dense. The Marine pulled his gaze from the cage and looked toward Damien, ?There is no need for that type of hostile response.? The man replies as he pulled his shades down from over his eyes. ?I merely need to consider all the possibilities, and yes your right. More than likely.? The man states as he pulled a small Den Den Mushi from an inner coat pocket.   ?Why aren?t you here yet? Where are you?? the man asks into the small snail, ???? no reply, and a visual shift of anger can be seen in the tall marines demeanor. ?Dammit.? He growls as he snatches the large sword up, ?You, stay here and finish taking the ringmaster?s statement. I got a tub of lard to find.? He growls while storming out the tent?s flap.

The pounding of  a fist on a wooden door echoes across the circus grounds, * ?Hey! Open up! Your sign says COTTON CANDY!?* a loud, very obnoxious voice booms in the morning sun. Nothing in reply though, * ?Hey can you hear me in there??* the voice booms again. ?Go away, its only six in the morning, we?re closed!? a voice replies from within. * ?Closed? But you people drug me here, and I want a tub of cotton candy, now!?* the large man replies back as he slammed his large greasy fist off the window again. ?Fat boy, why the hell are you not at the scene of the crime, get over here.? The tall marine barks. The man taunted as fat boy turns. He is as round as he is tall and his bright yellow clothing is covered in greasy stains. In one hand he has a large chicken leg. * ?Oh shut the hell up Marcus, can?t you see I?m busy here, and fat boy isn?t my name.?* the large man states as the Marine dressed in black approaches. ?Jethro, what have I told your fat ass about addressing me that way, I?m your superior.? Marcus shouts back kicking dirt at the large round man. * ?Hey, I? not fat, I?m big boned.?* Jethro replies as he fully turns to face Marcus. ?Big boned? Bone don?t juggle you bone head!? Marcus shouts back, his anger starting to peak. 

But before an all-out brawl can start another Marine approaches the two. ?Sir, we have reports that the bat creature was spotted to the south of here, it also states it?s with a large man.? The young marine reports with a salute. ?Gather the men, and begin to move.? Marcus orders, ?Okay tubby your with me, here make yourself useful.? Marcus barks at Jethro as he tossed the large sword over to the big man..~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2012)

*[Big Trouble on Little Ambrosia Pt. III]​*
[Firecracker Pirates, Doc Vs Trixie, the Fight Begins]​
Doc was lightly annoyed; this day was going from worse to even more so. But the distraction that Chasm had afforded Asuka and he was a godsend. With a gripping snap he catches up Asuka?s gun in the commotion and he quickly followed the young woman up to the rooftops above. He would have to scold Chasm however; he knew that they didn?t kill anymore. As they reached their hiding point he tosses Asuka her gun back to her then grabbing Chasm he turned his focus to the golden dragon snatching it from the sky as it hovered behind the two. As he struggled with the dangerous machine he attempted to make small talk with Asuka, to which she only retorted that she would finish her business with him as soon as this was seen through to the end. Doc merely bit down on his pipe as he is finally able to hit the manual override on Chasm turning him back to his pocket watch mode. From under his glasses he cuts the young woman a glance, between now and then he would have to shake her.  ?? How long do you think until they find us, though?? Asuka asks. Turning as he stuffed Chasm away, Doc was about to merely shrug his shoulders. 

 ?Not long.? Dax growls as he fired another shot from his pistol. The next moments are but a blur to Doc as he feels his weight shift. Askua had in effect pushed him to the side saving his life. This was however compounded by the fact that she had pushed him over the edge of the building. As gravity takes over, Doc feels himself drop into a free fall. Could this day get any worse? With a crash large black trash bags erupt around Doc just to fall back down on him.  ?Could this day get any worse?? Doc mutters as he fights the trash so he can right himself. This is when he notices the small back dot getting larger around him. Looking up he sees that the woman that was with Dax, Trixie, was plummeting down toward him.  ?Why yes it can..? He murmurs as he rolled down the hill of garbage just avoiding a stab that was meant to end his life.  ?If you stay still, I can make this painless and quick.? Trixie states calmly as he sheaths her weapon while exploding from the hill. 

Doc, however, didn?t want any part of this and he was already high tailing it down the alleyway. He only hoped that Asuka would be able to defend herself well enough on her own, now that she had to face two opponents.  ?You know its rude to ignore a lady.? Trixie states, she was now somehow in front of Doc, she was quick, a lot quicker than Asuka, and Doc hadn?t  anticipated this and now he stood sweating wondering what he?d do next.  ?My, young lady you are too quick for this old man.? Doc states with a huff faking that he was out of breath. Trixie just returned a grin as she sat her hand on the handle of her weapon.  ?Wait child, why would you want to hurt me? I?m just a feeble old man.? Doc states, pulling both hands up in defense as he felt Chasm shake violently in his shirt pocket.  ?Your with those pirates, and we were told to kill them.? Trixie simply replies as she started to pull her weapon from its sheath. Doc?s eyes open slowly as he watched her,  ?Me a pirate? No, no young lady.? Doc stutters as he started to back away.  ?I?m not a pirate, I?m a victim here, I was invited to a party they threw and was clumped in with them.? Doc replies. This in essence was the truth, but could be argued against. Trixie paused a look of doubt crossed her features.

Doc grins to himself; this girl was easy to talk down. Dropping his hands he begins to walk toward her. If he could make this girl his friend that meant that he could make a quick getaway.  ?Well, you are a local.? Trixie slowly states as she contemplated what Doc just stated. Could it be true that he was just a victim of circumstance? Slinking up beside her Doc wrapped his arm around her,  ?How about this young lady, how bout grandpa Doc take you out for a cup of tea.? Doc states with a grin.  ?Then we can put this whole misunderstanding behind us.? Doc adds with a sly grin as he worked his charms on Trixie. She was now doubting her judgment that Doc was in league with the Firecracker Pirates and was tempted to take him up on his offer, that was until she felt an odd sensation. A deep grin was now set upon Doc?s face. His left hand was now firmly cupped on her right butt cheek.  ?Pervert!? Trixie screams as she pulled her large sword free.

Doc?s teeth grit as he ducks below the strike. _ ?Damn?_ Doc thinks as the tip of her weapon sparks off the wall, why did he have to do that? With quick movements he dodges through several more slices,  ?Stand still so I can kill you!? Trixie shouts in that shrill voice, but Doc merely ducks another slice and rolls to the ground. With a spin his feet wrap around her left ankle, and with a push he trips her to the ground. With an unceremonious thud she bounces off the ground with a ?umph?  ?Bye-Bye.? Doc states as he bounds to his feet and runs off. ~~


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_

*Finally, Battle! Kent and Donlan Collide!*​
"Ral! Hello?! What's going on? Can anyone hear me?!" Kent shouted, walking through the deserted streets of the Ambrosia Isles. "Did crazy mercenary woman kill you?" He called into the emptiness. 

There was no response, save for the hasty slamming of a window and the chirps of birds.

"Jeez, where _is_ everyone?" Kent muttered, taking a drag on his cigarette. "This is almost starting to get boring."

And then, faster than a blink, Donlan burst from the shadows of an alleyway, his katana flashing in the sunlight. The reflection of light hit Kent's eyes and he stumbled back, the sword biting across his torso and leaving a fine mist of red in its wake.

"KO cut," Donlan said, a satisfied smirk on his face. "In the end, you were just another annoyance Altira. A big one, I'll grant you, but nothing I can't handle."

"Psh..." Kent muttered, struggling to his feet. "Striking from the shadows...dirty fighting...I almost feel nostalgic."

"You're still alive?" Donlan said, no small amount of shock coloring his voice. "But...my KO Cut..."

Kent snorted. "That? That's nothing. Back at the dojo I fought a guy who had poisoned me the night before. Then he rigged the arena full of traps. I mean yeah, I got my ass kicked but still..." The blonde pirate smirked. "Sneak attacks aint got nothin on me."

Donlan growled and pulled a pistol out of his jacket, pulling back the hammer and taking aim. "Fine then. Try this."

"Hanabi Hanabi no Cannonball!"

The bullet and firework collided midair, filling the street with neon sparks and noise. Kent took advantage of this temporary distraction to charge Donlan, meeting the mafia head's katana with his fist. "Hanabi Hanabi no Punch!"

"Snake eyes slash!"

There was another explosion.

*The Love Pirates and the Good Doctor*​
"Not a fan of this whole fighting thing! Definitely absolutely positively not a fan!" Nereus shouted, leaping from rooftop to rooftop in a desperate attempt to separate himself from the battle. Now if only the rest of the island would let him.

"I'm a doctor! I'm the Good Doctor! I'm a pacifist just let...me...THROUGH!" He shouted, hurling himself out of the way of an enormous gout of flame. "That one nearly singed my suit. Brand new suit too, only got it a year or two ago..."

A bullet tore through the air and hit him in the shoulder, causing him to shout in pain and stumble across the rooftop, clutching the bloody wound. "Oh the humanity! So this is how a good man dies!" He cried, toppling from the rooftop and hitting the pavement.

After realizing that he was not in fact dead, he stood up and brushed himself off. "Excellent," he said to a group of young woman standing near him. "Please tell me I'm on the right side of that fight, I have made getting out of here my top priority," he said, flashing a dazzling smile.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates!*

*The luckiest firecracker there be!*


Jack was tired. His ribs hurt, his shoulders felt like they had been ripped out of their sockets and there were big red marks on both his hands as he had tried to support the weight of three people. Four, considering just how large Bridget’s chest was.

He slowly got up took a deep breath and Jim appeared, having to deal with the injuries. “Uh…you bastard Jack….” He said in agony and leaned his back against the pillar.

Jim looked down out of the window and saw that the rest of the crew were safe. Good. He’d head back to the ship and get some rest. He was too sore to do anything else. As he slowly exited the building from the back entrance he heard a rustle and thought he saw a shadow move. 

“Shit….” Jim was scared. He wasn’t cut out for all of this. Jack was the guy he deferred all this super powered nonsense to. Jim was just a writer.

He started to run through some of the few alleys that had little sunlight in them. “Shit shit shit shit!” He then tripped over a garbage bag and fell into a huge pile of black, full bags.

“Great…” he said and turned around to see a man with a mask and a sword that was just inches away from his head, but was stuck in a garbage bag. “Aaaah!” Jim screamed and pointed at the ninja,

“AAAH!” the man screamed back at him, threw a smoke bomb and disappeared.

“What in the blue hell….” Jim said coughing, getting to his feet and hobbling away. He was getting really tired, his arms dangling uselessly as he ran, the pain fatiguing him more with each step. “I…I’ll just rest…here for a sec…”

He leaned against a wall, preparing for it to be hard as he dropped heavily towards it; except it was soft. And made a moan in pain. A type of wallpaper fell away that looked exactly like the wall he was leaning on. Under it was the same masked man, holding his chest as Jim had inadvertently winded him.

“You! Wh…what do…”

“AAAH!” the man screamed again and dropped another smoke bomb and disappeared. 

“Kaff! Kaff! God dammit!” Jim coughed and waved away the smoke, though with his shoulders the way they were he kind of just waved from side to side, with his arms spinning around him. Who was that masked man? He went further forward, almost at the end of the alley, unaware that his stalker was getting ever closer and surely his luck would now run out??


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 12, 2012)

The Rodgers Pirates, North Blue-

"Alright, since everyone is here now." Akuma clears his throat. "I kind of need to tell you all something very important." Akuma stood before the crew as they gathered on the broken deck of their ship. "First things first, We got a new ship and it will be delivered here shortly! Second things second, we will be sending this ship off for repair so everything will need to be removed and taken to the next ship. It hasn't been named yet but, I hope you all view it as a home." 

Akuma then bowed. "And that just about covers all of it! Hahaha! Good talk crew!" Akuma turned his back and began to walk off when Tobia's popped off. "What about that marine ship i saw in the distance?" Akuma stopped in his tracks and laughed a bit. "Well Tobias about that, you see... My old rival from childhood is sort of a marine and he sort of hates me and he sort of said he was going to kill all of us and destroy our ship! GOOD TALK EVERYONE!" 

Akuma laughs and tries to rush off when his crew stops him. "Whoa whoa whoa, what was that?" Thomas asks him, gripping Akuma's shoulder. "Look, It's nothing right? Just some marines? We can handle that right?" Akuma laughed, rubbing the back of his head. "What aren't you telling us Akuma?" Akuma smirked a bit and then his face became very dark. "This man... his father killed the rest of my family. He has made it his goal to finish the job, so no worries, I'll handle it." Akuma smiled a bit and Thomas released his grip.

"So then! Why don't all of you head back to the Hotel and i'll keep an eye on the ship okay?" Akuma smiled at them, "He said he wanted to completely crush me, so he wont attack me till my new ship is here. It'll be best for everyone if you all are somewhere safe. I don't want any of you hurt for my families sins."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*

*Clash! - Ral vs Turk *​
" Wait, where the hell is Kent? " Ral asked this more to himself than to the blonde woman with him, somehow it seemed that everyone got dispersed although by what he look when they landed, they all were safe at least. Yawning once again, steps started to be heard at the desolated place, steps of something heavy that was more likely approaching to them. Looking around for a second, he frowned a little at the fact that nothing nor someone could be seen, as if those steps were something only he could hear, however his doubts were cleared as he saw Bridget also trying to find the source of the noise.

" Oi Bridget, come h-...Oh Shit!!! "he said looking at the woman before looking how a tall silhouette was standing behind the navigator. The silhouette was accompanied by some few spotsglowing as well as two glowing eyes.

Without thinking it twice, the red-haired pirate rushed and took the female member of the crew from her arm before throwing her somemeters in teh direction he came from, trying to use not much strength so his comrade would not end injured. A big and thick fist coming at him from above " SMASH!! " this words spoken with a somewhat creepy voice. Ral was able to see the figure of the attacker a bit more clearly before having to form a cross with his arms in order to stop the punch which he was barely able to stop as his feet got sunk a little into the floor leaving the mark as if they were his footprints.   

Standing his ground without moving for a few instants in order to regain his strength, the D. pushed the hand of his enemy up only to ignite his own right hand and hit what apparently was the stomach of his opponent" Blazing Strike!! " he shouted as his fist burning in blue fire landed on his opponent sending him back a few feet back although the tall being didn?t even fell nor flew. Ral started to pant a little as he had to focuse in order to do that. A wild smile of enjoyment crossed the face of the firecracker as he recognized the overwhelming strength of his foe, for him it was going to make the fight funnier. However his thoughts were interrupted by molten rock coming his way forcing him to dodge.

" Hey, Bridget. You better get away from here....This dude is mine "he stated as the oponent started to walk forward. Light hit him as his real aspect could be seen by the pirates. Some kind of golem by it?s appearance made of rock it looked strong and imposing " Great!! I?ll burn you to ashes ".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos pt. IV, Infiltration]​*​
[Silverblood Isle, Jackie D. Roberts]​
The seas were rough that night, but Jackie in taking the coordinates from Victor had pledged her abilities to his cause. At least for this moment in time. As she sat in her cabin she looked over the maps of the North Blue that she had since dug out of an old sea chest. If her father had taught her anything it was this. Being prepared is the only way to confront an enemy, and that meant Jackie needed to know her enemy. If Victor was right, and she had a sinking feeling he was, that meant the were doing the same.

Strangely, however, Tobias had been out of radio contact for the past four day. Jackie didn't quite know what this meant. But in the long run it was clear that she was going to have and make due with what she had. FAnd that was some old news articles that were nearly a decade old. They, the articles, were an expos? on the Brotherhood. A sort of small report generated by the World Government when the paramilitary faction all but eliminated the pirate threat on Silverblood.

Crewing the cigar she never smoked Jackie lowly cussed her luck. The information she had was old, and there was no telling how much larger this mercenary force had gotten in the eight years since the printing of this news article.  "Dammit Tobias, answer your Den, Den." she growled slamming the clipping on her maps. Looking around she could only sigh. Midnight was closing in and she needed her sleep. She would decide on a landing point when she awoke in the morn when she would weigh anchor and leave the safety of the docks.

[Late Afternoon Two Days Later]​
Pouring over her maps it became obvious to Jackie that the best place to land on Silverblood was a small alcove on the western part of the Island. So with this information in hand she lands under the cover of darkness. Dropping anchor just off the island's costal reef, Jackie uses a small rowboat to land on the island. Tieing her small vessel off she then hides it with some foilage before embarking into this part of the islands thick jungle. But as she walked along a foreboding sensation overcame her. This jungle was quite.

Too quite. "You're a hard woman to predict, Ms. Calico Jack." a voice states loudly and with a sense of acomplishment. The voice was deep and dark. Turning to where the voice came, Jackie could see it belonged to an equally dark individual. Dressed in military brown fatigues she instantly recognized the man. It was Daniel Walkian, head of the Steel Squadron. "You made use spread our forces, but in the end you have fallen into my crosshairs." Daniel states, a vile evil grin set across his features.~~

*[Waking the Silver Fox]​*​
[Firecracker Pirates, Trixie Vs Doc]​
Trixie could hear the street grinding under the traction of Doc's sandals. A vein forced its way to to the surface of her forehead as she pulled her arms under her body.  "I'll kill him, kill him until he begs to die." she growls angrily while eyeballing her weapon which slid several yards away from her. Meanwhile down the next alleyway Doc shudders as a cold chill ran down his spine.  "someone's talking about me.., hope it's good." he mumbles to himself as he whipped around another corner with the help of his left hand.

Cutting that corner as it turned out however was an insanely bad idea as Doc runs headlong into a squad of mob goons.  "Aw hell...... Is there anyway I can convince you whippersnappers I'm not here?"Doc asks while skidding to a grinding halt. Rifles and swords are drawn in response to the rather stupid question. Seemed these men only had one thought on their mind. And that was collecting on the Firecracker Pirate's collective heads.  "I guess that would be a no then?" Doc asks redundantly as the weapons are pointed in his direction.

Time almost seems to slow to him as he watches the rifle goons pull the triggers of their weapons. This is a cue to Doc that it is time to stop running and take action. Not that he really had a choice in the matter. Kicking off his toes he rolls himself forward under the barrage of bullets, tumbling toward a soldier with a saber drawn. The goon instinctively pulls the weapon above his head as to strike Doc down. But in this game the goon is a step too slow as the wily 'old man' is too quick in bounding to his feet. With a snap Doc wraps his left arm up an around the goon's weapon arm. Dragging down the palm of his right hand is firmly shoved into the goon's elbow. A sickly crack can be heard as the joint is dislocated. Even through the screams and clanging of the dropped sword Doc can hear the click of hammers being drawn back. Cutting a glance back he sees several of the weapons trained on him. So gritting his teeth Doc wraps the thug he has caught up and drops to the ground forcing the combined volley of shot to miss both of them.

But that isn't the only strategy in pulling the goon with him, he was about to solicit this mans help. Regardless if the man wanted to help or not. Forcing his foot into the man's gut, Doc sends the man flying toward the three that just fired on them as his shoulders popped off the ground. Like a jumbo set of pins Doc easily picks up the spare. Seeing another charging goon Doc rolls to his stomach and pops up to a squat, then spinning on his heel he catches the fellow on the back of his heel dropping him to the ground. The break in momentum from the impact allows Doc to change the direction of his rotation. So pushing up with the power in his leg Doc is then able to deliver a thrust kick knocking another to the ground with enough force to rob him of his breath.

They just keep coming though~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2012)

Goku Son & Drax D. Samael

The excitement eventually winded down, sure they were still having a blast but the stunt flying eventually got tiring for Drax and while Goku and Saru were having fun at a certain point even they weren't immune to the nausea anymore. 

They eventually landed, unaware though that marines had managed to keep track of them during their aerial escapades. And took a snack break, with Saru and Goku snacking on pieces of bacon while Drax graciously declined the pieces of uncooked meat that had been stored in Goku's pockets, without any wrapping. 

Saru's nose picked up a threat, and with some "Ook ook"s he managed to warn his 'father' and potential future sibling. It was just in time as flying projectiles were launched in the air and Goku overdramatically pounced Drax, with equally dramatic sound effects, to pull Drax out of harm's way.....Not that it was really needed, he could've evaded the danger on his power.

The stakes embedded themselves in a tree that had Drax had been leaning against. "Vampirehunters!!!!" Goku yelled out. "Run Drax, before they turn you into ash." He seemed to be under the impression that Drax was a vampire. "I'll hold them off with my.....Eh?" He was also under the impression he had his sword on his person.

"I'm not a vampire..." Drax sighed after sweat dropping, quickly focusing on the threat though. Marines seemed to crawl out from behind every other tree and bush until the trio was surrounded. They kept their distance tough, save for one who came from the direction the stakes had come from. He took his time for some reason, which later turned out to be a rather voluminous person carrying a gigantic sword.

"Hey that looks like my sword." It took him a few seconds before he realized it though. "Hey that_ is_ my sword, you thieving fat bastard!!!" He didn't treat this 'horse slaying sword' with the respect it deserved but that didn't mean he appreciated some fatty grubbing it with his grimey fingers. Not that Goku really was one to judge one for hand cleanliness, bacon fat and various condiments were frequently present on his paws.

 "Glad you could join us, tubby." The leader commented on the arrival before he turned to face their targets. The men had been instructed to eliminate any routes of escape....Well at least those the men could cover, they hardly could be expected to guard the skies as well.

"Now I need you to hand the creature over and if surrendering you...." Marcus never got to finish his statement, Goku had been fuming over his sword being taken by someone and after putting Saru down he dove in head first. Uncaring about the situation and only concerned with taking back what belonged to him. 

Marcus was a little surprised by the suddenness and the speed of this half giant and intended to cut his stampede short with the two stakes he quickly reached for. His swipe missed though, Goku used an monkey like agility to leap over the tall marine as Marcus simply stood in his way to his true prize. His sword carried across the shoulders by Jethro. The human blob of a man had little time to react, his first instinct to grab the sword to fend his attacker of but his inexperience with both swordplay and the unwieldy weapon gave him some trouble.

Goku managed to grab hold of the weapon's handle, drawing the sword out and leaving Jethro with just the sheath. The element of suprrise was gone by now though, Goku was quickly overwhelmed and just barely manged to get away unscatched from the two marine's responses. Throwing stakes had just been deflected but Jethro's kick launched Goku back towards Drax's area.

"Should I take the vampire hunter?, I don't want you getting staked you know."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2012)

Unnamed Crew 

Romance in the bedroom

It had been a long day, after the events earlier in the day few were really in a good mood and most just kept to themselves and do busywork. Adora had been trying to put her minds off things by working on the ship and helping the injured as best as she could without any real medical skills or background.

She and Kai had avoided each other for most of the day, Adora had made a few attempts to talk to him earlier as he seemed pretty upset and perhaps even guilty about what happened on the resort island but with the level of maturity he had been displaying so far it wasn't that much of a surprise that he didn't desire to discuss any of it like an adult and instead seemed content drinking all day while working on the ship.

Eventually the tension settled somewhat when Kai started joking around again and after a basic dinner prepared by Adora, who had been too busy to really many anything fancy, she even received another proclamation of love by Kai and a marriage proposal as he claimed. "Anyone who cooks this good has to become my wife."

After a playful swat to the back of his head and a reminder that he shouldn't just propose to a woman every couple of hours, she excused herself to take a shower before heading to bed. While the shower had been relaxing, the stresslevels picked up again when she walked into the captain's cabin,  with just a towel around her body and underwear under it, and discovered Kai putting away his things and preparing for bed himself.

"What are you doing here?" She asked, more than a little uncomfortable with her lack of clothing in the presence of this brat. 

"I'm the captain, this is the captain's cabin." He didn't quite say the 'Duh!!' but it was certainly implied. "I don't mind you sleeping here as well so it's cool." Without any shame he started taking off his clothes and dropping them on the floor. He had stripped himself down to his boxers and socks. "I don't sleep in the nude, so sorry to deprive your eyes of that visual feast but I get cold easily."

It was probably safe to say that Adora had been shocked into speechlessness but Kai seemed oblivious of it and kept going on after he laid down "Don't worry babe, I know you're not ready for marriage but that doesn't mean we can't sleep in the same bed already so hop in." He gave a few pats on the other side of the bed.

"Oh and you know, that thing about nobody buying the cow if you can get the milk for free?" He gave a dismissive wave. "I don't believe in that, so feel free to sample the wares, as much as you like."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 13, 2012)

_*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*_

The situation seemed to have gone from bad to worse for the woman.  Not only did she come into a group of woman that seemed to be a bit off but the one that had the handcuffs on actually moved forward and wrapped her arms around Tiana.  If that wasn't bad enough she placed her faced against hers.  

For some reason the contact both terrified her and put her at ease.  She didn't know why but figured it had something to do with the blank slate that should be her memory.  “I...I...”  The woman didn't know what to say and was relieved when the woman let her go.  Maybe if there wasn't so much going on she would give the situation more thought.  Right now though they didn't have the luxury of time.

Just as she was opening her mouth to answer, the others suggested they get out of their and head for the docks.  Tiana wasn't going to argue with these people, they seemed to know more than she did.  “Right.”  she nodded straightening up and heading out into the streets behind them.

It wasn't long before rubble started falling down around them.  They dodged and weaved but came to a standstill when one chunk of debris turned out to be a man.  “Is there a right side?”  Tiana looked around wide eyed, the thought having not crossed her mind before now, then she caught the rest of his statement.  “I don't know if we are on the right side or the same side but I'm with you on getting out of here.”  She said the words looking around but staying very close to the women she was traveling with.



*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

A groan escaped the blonde navigator as she climbed from the pile of bags she had been tossed into.  'Thank Oda it was laundry day...' Bridget thought to herself, the white bags filled with sheets having stopped her fall when Ral tossed her.  She had to be grateful, even though they got her into trouble they  almost always came to her rescue.  “G-get out o-of here?”  She thought for a moment, the woman didn't like leaving Ral on his own but she knew she would be more of a hindrance than a benefit.

“O-okay...”  Bridget started to run.  “I'll m-meet you at h-home...”  She hoped that the crew would know she meant she was getting the ship ready to sail.  “C-come on...”  The woman gestured toward the archeologist they had come for.  The woman looked around, nodded, and began to follow.

The streets were a crazy maze and Bridget did her best at remembering which way she was going.  It didn't help that she couldn't remember the night before nor what had happened early in the day, that was thanks to the massive headache that she had.  Luckily at least that was going away.  “I th-think it is th-this w-way...”  She called weaving down yet another street.  

Bridget paused at the next cross street, looking for something to tell her she was on her way to the docks and that is when she heard it.  The growl came from three different directions.  “Oh c-come on...”  Bridget moaned.  The situation just seemed to go from bad to worse since she met this crew and now there wasn't anyone around to help her get out of this particular situation.  Letting her blue eyes scan the area she saw them.

Three of the most vicious dogs she had ever laid eyes on, the same ones that had come after them that morning, the ones belonging to the marines.   To either side the dogs were in the same stance, their teeth bared, reminding her of the wild dogs that she had glimpsed at home and in books.  They looked the same though  while the  “Th-this isn't f-fair!”  Bridget whimpered taking a step back for their every step forward.  

It was bad enough that she was wanted for indecent exposure, who knows why she was or what she was doing while she was that way.  Then they got chased, shot at, bungee corded, tossed around, and her chest grabbed.  Bridget snapped.  Enough was enough.  *“SIT!”*  She screamed at the dogs and stomped her foot.  The beasts paused for a moment, their lips falling back over their teeth.  They glanced at each other unsure for a moment, then commenced their growling, stalking forward.

*“SIT!  DAMN IT!  I SAID SIT!”*  Bridget stepped forward, anger poured out of every pore on her body.  *“STAY!  LAY DOWN!!”*  She yelled the dogs stopped in there movement but their stance still looked aggressive.  That was until they looked her in the eyes.  

Bridget let her eyes move over the three hounds before her, letting them feel the ire that had building in her for some time.  It was then that they each bowed their heads and whimpered.  They stretched their paws out in front of them and laid their heavy bodies on the ground, their heads laying between their outstretched front legs.  *“NOW STAY!”*  She stormed between two of them and headed toward the masts she could see above the buildings.

It didn't take her long before she could sense something behind her.  Looking around she spied the three mutts, their heads were hung but at seeing her they raised their heads and began to wag their tails.  Hope registered in their dark eyes.  “G-go home...”  Bridget pointed behind them but they didn't move, their tails drooped and their heads hung low.  

The young woman couldn't resist.  “Alright f-fine.”  She sighed as they bounded forward, flanking her.  “But, y-you are all g-getting b-baths...”  Bridget headed toward the ship, hoping she could have it ready to go when the others got there.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2012)

East Blue, The Trading Island Carpola

The small island is bustling with great speed as ships pour in and our of port likes ants to a picnic. There is a small little trade ship that manages to make it's way into the port, from out of it steps a rather tall man, standing 6'4 with light blond hair covered under the brim of a large black hat. Around his neck a black poncho tattered and warn, showing a great many signs of bullet holes, cuts from knives and swords and even the odd claw mark or two. 

"Carpola, Been years since I was here last. Wonder how much its changed?" The young man, no more than 25 years old makes his way to the main part of the village. His heavy black boots could be heard as he stepped across the stone streets. "My He's a handsome one isn't he?" One of the older sales women giggles as she talks to a young girl purchasing some fish. "What do you think he's doing here?" The young girl asks. "I don't know, but he can come help me around my house some time." 

"Oba-san!" The young girl laughed with the older man. Livio continued onward though, there was a man here he was supposed to meet, said he had tech from the grand line, something special, something amazing, said it would blow Livio right out of the water. "Man I hope it's a dinosaur! Ain't never seen one of them before!" Livio chuckled to himself, though he was only joking, he had only heard tails of Dinosaurs living in the grand line... but he had also heard of islands 500 years more advanced than anything anyone could imagine.


--------

Red Rogue Island- West Blue

"You seem to have a nasty case of death on your hands sir." Doctor Kazuki stands over a patient, his eyes sunk in, black around his eyelids. His teeth rotting, his skin wrinkling and his hair falling out. "YOU DID THIS TO ME YOU QUACK! NOW FIX IT! FIX IT!!!" The man shouts, grabbing the doctors collar. "Sir! I fixed your cold and this is how you treat me!? I AM A DOCTOR! I DO NOT NEED TO TAKE THIS SORT OF ABUSE FROM A PATIENT!" The doctor grabs the man and throws him out into the lobby. 

"Now then, who is next? I don't have all day." The patients in this village were cruel, he couldn't be his normal care free self here, each one of them treated him like a quack, as if he had no clue what he was doing! "Ah!? What's this!? No one is speaking!" Kazuki's eyes widened. "QUICK VALENTINE! WE HAVE TO TREAT THIS ENTIRE VILLAGE FOR MUTENESS!" 

-----------

South Blue-

There is a dark feeling in the air, the sensation of death hangs over the island. There is nothing in this land that feels alive, the plants have dried and turned to dust, crumbling upon themselves. The animals have gone hungry and turned to eating their own limbs to survive. The people of this island are long passed, having killed themselves in a great war. The buildings are nothing more than rubble now, relics of an era that ended far too soon. 

"One year is all it took hmm?" A exceedingly tall man stands before the carnage, his height seven foot. His limbs are long and he wears a very nice suit with a black top hat. His skin is gray and looks as though it has been shrink wrapped to his bones. His carries with him a long black cane and long black hair that flows like a raven's feather in the wind. 

"This is pathetic, It takes merely a year to turn brother against brother and crush an entire island?" The man shakes his head. "This island is finished, I shall move onto my next target." With that, the man places the top hat upon his head and makes way towards a massive ship... made of bone.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 13, 2012)

*[The Indecisive Captain]​*​
[Roger Pirates, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias shook his head. Could things get any worse? * ?You idiot, don?t think things like that!?* Jackal growls deep in the recesses of Tobi?s head.  ?Use Tobi-Kun, you know what happens when you wish worse events on yourself than you are already in.? Raven chimes in, in one of the few times that she and Jackal agree.  ?Dammit, you?re right.? he mutters while pulling a free hand down his face. * ?See, that wasn?t so hard, now was it.?* Jackal spits back with self-satisfaction, he loved digging into Tobias? ego. One of the finer things in life he would often say after getting Tobias to admit to either idiocy or redundancy.  Again Tobias can only shake his head, this situation was almost infuriating to the point he felt like he was losing his IQ. Turning back to Akuma, at this point he didn?t care if these people think he was crazy as he now openly talked with the other people in his head, and crossed his arms over his chest.

 ?So, let me get this straight. You want us to unload this ship when the other gets here, but at the same time you want us to be at some hotel so we won?t be targeted when the other ship gets here?? Tobias asks pulling both arms up in the air in that what the hell motion.  ?How will that be even possible, as far as I know. None of us has a split Devil Fruit that can help us achieve that..? Tobias paused right there, he didn?t want to give Akuma any other crazy or strange idea.  ?Know what, scratch that.? Tobias states as he folded his arms over his chest again.  ?Normally I?d let you take yourself into oblivion, but I?ve already been clumped in with your crew, so I?m going to be defiant.? Tobias states falling to a cross legged sitting position.  ?I?m going to stay right here and help pull your bacon out of the fire.? he adds with a stern tone.  ?Besides, who is going to pay me if you die?? is added with a sly grin, was that whole rant truly over money???

*[Van Helsing?Wait]​*​
[I?m Not a Vampire!, Drax D. Sameal and Goku Son]​
Had it been minutes or hours since he?d taken flight? Drax didn?t know, he normally could stay aloft for the upper part of an entire day. But then again when he was able to do that, he wasn?t carrying someone as large as Goku around either. His arms steadily grew more exhausted with each beat, if it weren?t for the lactic acid build up he probably could have flown the two indefinitely, but at this rate he may end up crash landing. So cutting a glance down to Goku, he was still screaming with excitement, but the hints of nausea was finally starting to show through. Poor Saru was taking it a bit worse, so as a satisfied grin crossed Darx?s face he decided it was time to land. A nice shady spot under some trees seemed to be the best bet at that moment, and better yet the fruit that clung to the branches looked all the more appetizing then fruit normally did. 

Exhausted as they landed Drax didn?t notice the looming marine presence all around them, in fact if it weren?t for the fact that Goku attempted to shove some raw bacon in his face he, Drax would have been totally fixated on the apples that seductively called to him,  ?Um? Bacon, no thanks my good fellow. But I do highly appreciate the offer.? Drax replies as cautiously as he could as not to offend his new friend. Besides, he rather have an apple. So with a bound he snags a large branch with his feet, and plucked an apple free as he hung there like a vampire. Before he began to eat though he dropped back to the ground, landing vertically with little trouble, now it was time to feast as the Sons were doing. Polishing the red fruit to a sheen Drax prepares to bite down, but a shout of,  ?Vampire Hunters!? rang from his large friend. Drax?s ears pop to alertness, but it was far too late for him to react as he felt a bear like hug take him.  With a comical splat the two hit the ground with a thud as the stakes that were thrown dig themselves harmlessly where Goku?s head would have been.

But the large man took this that the attack was meant for Drax as they were stakes, and he was a large bat like creature.  ?Run Drax, before they turn you to ash, I?ll hold them off!? Goku shouts, he was clearly under the impression that his new friend was a vampire. A silly notion since they were in the dead of morning, the light pouring down on them and everything. Drax?s eyes moved in a swirl pattered, if he were a Pok?mon he?d been Ko?d.  ?Bearhug tackle is super effective..? Drax mumbles incoherently, but the phrase not want you to be turned to ash quickly snaps the poor creature back to life. Shaking his head in an attempt to clear the cobwebs he quickly replies,  ?I?m not a vampire..? But it?s of little use at that moment as Marines quickly seemed to crawl from the wood works. Puzzled Drax stands and looks around, _ ?What?s going on here? Why are the Marines attacking us?_ Drax thinks to himself. 

For one of his upbringing and education it didn?t take Drax too long to figure out the situation, Damien had sent them. This was one big misunderstanding. Drax began to open his mouth, but the situation quickly spiraled out of control when a rather round man walked up with Goku?s sword strapped to his back. And the hurricane of events that happened next ended with Goku being kicked back to Drax?s side. That fat man was quick and seemingly had a mule of a kick,  ?Should I take the Vampire Hunter? I don?t want you getting staked you know.? Goku states. Drax pauses as he brought a hand up. His friend?s grasp on the situation was dismal at best,  ?For sky?s sake, its daylight Goku, I?m not a Vampire.? Drax replies.  ?Besides, I think I can clear this whole? ugh!? Drax didn?t get to finish as Jethro was already between the two a massive bear hug applied to Sam. * ?Got him Marcus!?* he hollers. Drax as well as Goku was caught by surprise at the large man?s speed. These defiantly weren?t people to play with. * ?You can take care of the Neanderthal now.?* he adds bounding away as Goku attempted to swipe at him with his sword. 

?Now, now monkey man.? Marcus states as he pulled his sword from his back. In stark contrast to Goku?s weapon this one was slim and elegant. A weapon crafted by a master artisan and deadly sharp. ?Your fight isn?t with my subordinate.? He adds taking a step forward. ?And as much as I would appreciate you removing some of his fat, if you don?t surrender your fight is with me.?

It now seems a fight is unavoidable~~~


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*


Jim got out into the open and no-one was there. He was hoping to find at least one crew member but they were obviously busy with….things. He didn’t even know what was happening. Something about trying to find out what happened last night, and a red haired woman being at the centre of it all. 

He was starting to get some feeling in his arms and stretched them out, the shoulders were swollen and every time he moved them it was as if his joints were made out of metal and tearing into his muscle. The sun was out in full force and the resort actually did look very picturesque, if it were not for the unconscious bodies, broken glass, balloons, blood and women’s underwear. Jim looked at the latter item and went a little red. He’d never seen such cute panties. He let out a somewhat perverted giggle and decided to pick them up. Unfortunately because his arms were in such pain, he had to get down on his knees and let his hand touch the underwear. He grabbed it but couldn’t keep his balance and fell flat on his face.

As soon as he pulled at them to put into his pocket, a hail of kunai and shuriken came firing out from all sides. Luckily, because the shinobi had assumed he would bend over and pick them up and not face plant and do it, the kunai missed the utterly bewildered writer.

The ninja let out a scream in frustration from the tree he was hidden in. “What the hell-tebayo! Are you that skilled or just that damned lucky-tebayo!?”

Jim looked up in the tree and saw a shadow of a man who was thumping his fist on a branch. “Uh…you better be careful…that branch looks…”

“Shut up-tebayo! That’s the third time you’ve evaded my careful traps. I’m renowned for my assassination skills. I only ever need one trap! ONE! You have avoided my …!”

Just then the tree branch snapped and he went plummeting to the ground, landing on his head.

“And then there was silence….” Jim said as if it were a scene from one of his books. He would have written in the tumbleweed rolling across the ground as the ninja lay there.

“Are….you ok?” Jim ventured, not wanting to get too close as he did try to kill him on several occasions, yet felt somewhat bad for the guy as he lay in an ever increasing mass of blood.

“AHH!” he screamed and crawled behind the tree, peeking from behind it.

“Ok, I’ll bite. Why do you scream every time I look at you?” Jim then got a little self conscious, “Wait…I…I’m not that bad looking am I? I mean, that’d probably explain why I’ve never had a date…” 

“Huh? You too?” The ninja said peering out from the tree, “I mean….death on your head and such!” he said pointing angrily with his sword but holding his head. He was completely woozy and had no strength in his legs.

“What?” Jim asked in confusion, “You’re like this awesome, mysterious, ninja dude. I bet you have women falling over you all the time! Me, I can barely get two words out to a girl I like…” Jim stated, unsure why he was revealing all this to his would be killer.

“Oh, no way! I’m totally the same way. Except I can’t talk to anybody at all and…” at that point the ninja realised he was on the other side of the tree, sitting and talking to this complete stranger…”uh…”

“Well, you seem to be doing ok right now. Hey, we got a pretty cool crew. Our captain is a bit of a dumbass and so is Ral, but they are real fun to be around. And you’d love Bridget. She’s kind and caring and probably even shyer than you. Maybe we could hang out for a little while. ”

“You know….that sounds great. Really it does. But, I’ve been tasked with killing you guys and it’s kinda in my ninja code. I…just can’t break that. Especially for personal gain.” He said looking a little sad.

“You sure?” Jim asked

“Yeah – but for what it’s worth my name is Ken.” He said with a smile.

“Mine’s Jim.” He said with a sigh, “Jack, you good to go?”

‘Aye me matey! Thanks fer the breather!' the voice said inside Jim's head

“And thanks for saving my life!” Jim said, knowing that it was Jack who had made him, duck, fall and stumble his way out of every situation.

“Uh…who are you talking to?” Ken asked getting slowly to his feet and pointing his sword at Jim.

Then in a poof of smoke, Diamond Dallas Jack appeared and grinned “He be talking to me matey! Ahahahahahaaa!”

“AAAAAAAAHH!!!” the ninja screamed as the fearsome man charged towards him and he saw his life flash before his eyes.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 13, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[First meeting with a devil]​
Mari grinned, playfully bumping into Tiana with her shoulder. "Of course we are on the right side, silly!" The playful bump seem to bee a little to much for the shackled captain. Her legs gave in, and she landed on her knees, then on her butt. "Yeah..these things are really beginning to become a slight annoyance.." she said, slowly trying to get up, but her tries where quickly foiled by a massive explosion of stone and debris flying towards them. A three story building, who stood towering over them just a second ago, was now being hurled towards them in thousands of pieces. "The giant!"  Tiana managed to scream out in terror before the stone and debris had closed the small gap between them and the ruins of the house. The giant had hit the house by accident.

In the blink of an eye, faster then even Mari could see, the stone and debris either crumbled into smaller pieces, or sliced into halves that flew past them without hitting them. The event had created a whirl of dust to form, but as soon as the dust cleared, two men stood there, sweating and panting, but otherwise unharmed. "Damn fiery bastard! Not only do we have to fight these bastards, but Asuka told us to keep the two girls safe as well? Don't get me wrong Goodchild, I have nothing against them, but there is something that need our every careful attention, staring down our back here!" 

"Calm down Quint. Asuka and the others have the others under control at the moment. And that.. eccentric Crash seem to make minced meat of the giant, so let's make sure these beautiful women are sefely escorted to the bay, alright?"

"Fine. Just hurry, I don't want to let anyone take us by surpri-"

A large sword seemed to move in slow motion towards the two new arrivals, Quint and Goodchild, missing by inches. The thunderous noise and violent winds that emanated from the swing made Tiana scream and fall to the ground beside Mari, who was already lying down, while the others had to struggle to keep their footing. "Not him again!"

Attached to the enormous sword, was a man of equal enormousness. A heavy armour with frightening spikes and thorns made the the guy seem more of a monster then a man. But if that swing was any indication as to how monstrous this guy was, the armour might just as well have been a plushy nightgown.

"Greeting. My name is Harc, and I will be the one to crush you today." the bloodied knight said in a regal way, a bright contrast to his hellish looks.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Indecisive Captain]​*
> [Roger Pirates, Tobias Kain]​
> Tobias shook his head. Could things get any worse? * ?You idiot, don?t think things like that!?* Jackal growls deep in the recesses of Tobi?s head.  ?Use Tobi-Kun, you know what happens when you wish worse events on yourself than you are already in.? Raven chimes in, in one of the few times that she and Jackal agree.  ?Dammit, you?re right.? he mutters while pulling a free hand down his face. * ?See, that wasn?t so hard, now was it.?* Jackal spits back with self-satisfaction, he loved digging into Tobias? ego. One of the finer things in life he would often say after getting Tobias to admit to either idiocy or redundancy.  Again Tobias can only shake his head, this situation was almost infuriating to the point he felt like he was losing his IQ. Turning back to Akuma, at this point he didn?t care if these people think he was crazy as he now openly talked with the other people in his head, and crossed his arms over his chest.
> 
> ?So, let me get this straight. You want us to unload this ship when the other gets here, but at the same time you want us to be at some hotel so we won?t be targeted when the other ship gets here?? Tobias asks pulling both arms up in the air in that what the hell motion.  ?How will that be even possible, as far as I know. None of us has a split Devil Fruit that can help us achieve that..? Tobias paused right there, he didn?t want to give Akuma any other crazy or strange idea.  ?Know what, scratch that.? Tobias states as he folded his arms over his chest again.  ?Normally I?d let you take yourself into oblivion, but I?ve already been clumped in with your crew, so I?m going to be defiant.? Tobias states falling to a cross legged sitting position.  ?I?m going to stay right here and help pull your bacon out of the fire.? he adds with a stern tone.  ?Besides, who is going to pay me if you die?? is added with a sly grin, was that whole rant truly over money???



"Ah, i suppose i could see how that would be confusing..." Akuma rubbed the back of his head. "Look, I can't have you guys fight my fight for me. This is something that has been boiling for years... I've had to deal with it alone my entire life and it would be best if i handled it alone now too." Akuma walked over to Tobias and shook his hand. "I thank you for the offer Tobias, But this fight, It's not something that will be easy for anyone. I don't want to risk your well being to save my hide." 

He turned back to the ocean. "Besides, I've conned all of you into joining my crew, You have no reason to try and help me now." With that Akuma let out a sigh. "So, as your captain, Please, go to the motel, we need to get everything off this ship as soon as possible. Take A.M. He'll probably be useful and he's kind of been locked up this entire time, I'm sure he wants to go run around for a while." Akuma smiled at the crew. "Besides, we have time before he attacks, if we can manage to get everything to a safe place, there will be nothing to worry about!"

-----------------------------------------------------

	 		 		East Blue, The Trading Island Carpola- Livio Doublefang. 












Livio walked through the village, the heavy beat of his boots creating a thud everywhere he walked. There was a destination he had set, but there was also a strange feeling in the air. The wind was strong today, whipping at his poncho, letting the tattered ends flow like leaves in the breeze. There was the feeling of bad news hanging about Livio, the men could see it, the men who had seen so many of this mans kind enter this village and few have ever seen one walk out. 

He could see the looks of the men's faces, he could tell they didn't think he was long for this world. "Wellp, Seems i might have wandered myself into a trap... much like a bear to honey, I'm in a sticky situation." Livio lowered the brim of his hat, allowing only his right eye to be seen by anyone. "Well Livio, you remember what pops useda say, When In Doubt, Blow the sucker up with some bullets." Livio move his right hand to one of his guns, keeping his left hand resting on the brim of his hat. 

"Well, I might be paraphrasing that a tad, but still it rings true... When in doubt, blow that no good mother Hubbard to the sky and let em meet his maker." Livio arrived at his destination in mid thought, there wasn't much else he could do now though, bout all the only thing he had left to do was open up this door and see just what kind of man he would be dealin with. "Right, better keep my hand on my gun... don't want no surprises round here... Though i got this uneasy feelin in the pit of my stomach tellin me i'll have to fire more than my fair share of bullets before i get out of here alive."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 14, 2012)

The Monkey Prince and The Daywalker

?For sky?s sake, its daylight Goku, I?m not a Vampire.? Despite the danger they were in, the two of them seemed relax enough to carry on a conversation and as Drax said this Goku's attention drifted from the threats to his winged friend. He was about to share his suspicion that Drax was one of those gay vampires he had heard about, they had some immunity to daylight and instead sparkled.....Wait that doesn't make sense, Drax didn't sparkle....Maybe he just swung both ways? Well he didn't know enough about Drax or vampires for that matter to be certain.

But before he could voice his questions about vampires, Drax, and how sexual orientation somehow tied together to the ability to stand sunlight, Drax was attacked by the surprisingly speedy fat marine.

Goku made an attempt to cut down Jethro, but with the same speed that allowed him to catch them by surprise before allowed him to efficiently evade the attack and put some distance between him and Goku.


?Now, now monkey man.? As he said this he pulled out his own weapon, a slim and elegant blade. ?Your fight isn?t with my subordinate.? He adds taking a step forward.?And as much as I would appreciate you removing some of his fat, if you don?t surrender your fight is with me.?

"Oi, tell your pawn to get his filthy hands of my soon to be second son!" Goku swung his heavy weapon around and pointed his blade at Marcus. "I don't have a problem with you guys, I've got my sword back but now I want Drax back as well or I'm going to start cutting all you bastards down!" It seemed a bit much, but Goku never was one to adequately asses the situation he was in. 

He also wasn't a patient man, with a swing of his sword he decided to make sure he got what he wanted, using the dirt and rock that shot up as a distraction he went after Drax. The young Son clan member expected to have gained the seconds he needed to take another swing at Jethro but Marcus proved to serious of an opponent to fall for something like that.

Before Goku realized it, the marine had caught up with him and nearly took one of his arms, Goku just managed to prevent it by halting his 'rescue attempt'

"Like I said, your fight is with me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2012)

*[Waking the Silver Fox Pt.II]​*
[Firecracker Pirates, Doc?s True Colors]​

With a shuddering thud Doc rebounds off the cobblestone street with force, which drove most of the air from his lungs. With a gasp he reflected on how the situation had rapidly deteriorated. It was going well for Doc, he was beating down Fenway?s goons left and right. But then Trixie one of Fenway?s Elites finally caught up with the chaos. It was through her interventions that Doc now lay on the ground gasping to catch his breath.  ?If you stay still long enough, I?ll end it quickly.? her voice, now as sweet as the nectar, rang through the alleyways. Doc cut his glance behind him as she with an entourage of goons rounded the corner.  ?Shit.? he mutters as he scrambles to get to his feet.  ?Fall back on your past Shiruba-Kitsune, it?s the only thing that can save you now.? Chasm chirps with a mechanical bark, but Doc didn?t want to hear it. And as he scrambled to his feet Trixie attacked with speed and power. 

Doc, through sheer effort, evades under the wide arcing cut and rolls to her rear.  ?Old man Technique, Hammock Slingshot!? Doc bites as the Hammock he set up in the roll is pulled taught. Trixie?s eyes flared with contempt as Doc released his grip on the mass of strings and leather.  ?I don?t think so; you won?t get me a second time with this stupid move!? she shouts as she whipped her blade up bisecting the hammock with a smooth clean cut,  ?Great Divide!? she yells at the top of her lungs as she brought the entire weight of the blade bearing down on Doc. Snapping his wrist as he bounds back Doc is able to deflect the cutting edge of the blade, but the stubbornness of Trixie allows her to follow through as she brings the flat of the blade across Doc?s chest. The blow releases a loud pop, and the weight causes Doc to stumble backwards deeper into the alley where the other goons waited.

?Got you now fossil!? one of the less astute men bites as he slams his arms off Doc?s back forcing him to the ground. ?And say down.? another states slamming the butt of his rifle off his chin forcing Doc back to the street as he attempted to get back to his feet. ?Want us to finish him off for ya boss?? another asks while kicking Doc in the ribs, making sure that he stayed down while Trixie regained her breath. All this running around was quickly tiring her out.  ?No, he?s insulted me once too many times; his life is mine to take.? Trixie replies as she propped herself up against a wall. Her eyes were hot with anger; a target had never given her as much trouble as this old man. And this made her furious. It was at this moment that Doc realized he was going to die, and something deep inside him snapped, a feeling he tried to bury all those years ago. Chasm, whom had Doc?s blood flowing though him, is the first to quickly recognize the change in Doc?s demeanor as he silently pulled himself to his feet.

A hammer locks back as one of the goons realizes Doc is back on his feet, ?Now, don?t try anything foolish or I?ll blow your head off.? The man growls, but Trixie was now realizing something was off, this man was now carrying himself different. A look she was all too familiar with.  ?Fool! Get out of there!? she shouts. But the warning came all too late. Leaning back to avoid the shot Doc grabs the barrel of the weapon and spins counter clockwise. The force rips the weapon from the man?s hand allowing Doc to spin it as well as himself around. As goons scattered a single shot echoes through the alley. A gurgled gasp leaves the man?s lips as he fell to a lump. * ?Didn?t your peers teach you.?* Doc asks coldly as he spun the rifle in his hands. A pull of a pin here, a snatch of a lever there and Doc quickly disassembled the weapon and tosses it to the ground. * ?You don?t pull a trigger, you squeeze it.?* Doc adds as he focuses on Trixie who was now standing silently her head bowed with rage. 

* ?I know that look. That is a good look, I like it.?* Doc comments as the startled goons begin to regroup. * ?He?s still alive you know. I shot him just below his heart and into his left lung.?*Doc states a satanic grin crossing his lips. * ?He?s going to die a slow anguished death as he drowns in his own fluids.?*,  ?Shut up! That sort of kill is uncalled for!? Trixie shouts her face flushed with anger and remorse. She had seen this type of wholesale slaughter before. First with the Marines she was with, and then with the Pirates that had adopted her. This type of death seemed drawn to her and she couldn?t understand why.~~

*[The Monkey Prince and the Daywalker]​*​
[To Adopt a Vampire, Goku and Drax]​
Drax struggles against the crushing weight of the hold Jethro had him in, to little success. Even as strong as he was it was useless if he couldn?t gain the leverage needed to use that power. This large blob of a man was smart enough, or perhaps lucky enough to have grounded Drax?s massive strength by pinning his arms to his side.  ?Please my good man, this is clearly a misunderstanding.? Drax pleas as he tries to fight his way free. But Jethro wasn?t having any of it. * ?I don?t care what you say batman, you are clearly under this man?s influence.?* Jethro replies as he took another step back. It mattered very little at this point, Goku was angered past the point of reasoning. So any negotiation that Drax was attempting was doomed to fail from the get-go. 

 ?"Oi, tell your pawn to get his filthy hands of my soon to be second son!" Goku states with a growl. This causes Drax to pause and stop his struggles. This man saw him as a son, not another human had seen him in such light since Damien took him in. A tear swelled in Drax?s left eye as he contemplated what Goku had stated and all else seemed to blur, could this man truly be the friend that he had so long looked for.  ?Can??, Drax is cut in mid thought as Goku had seemingly had enough and he brought his large horse cleaving sword across the ground scraping up debris in a bid to buy precious seconds for him to free Drax from his tubby trap. 

But Marcus a cold calculator saw through this deception and was quick to counter act any rescue attempt that he trying. And Goku would have lost an arm if he hadn?t stopped his efforts.  ?Hey, you marble headed buffoon, leave my gorilla alone!? Drax shouts in anger for first time in a long time.  ?I do say lard bucket release me!? Drax adds with annoyance as he started to struggle again. * ?Hey, I?m not a lard bucket, and quit struggling!?* Jehtro barks momentarily loosening his grip. A gleam sparkles in Drax?s left eye, this was the opening that he was looking for.

Throwing his head forward he causes Jethro to shift his massive weight. This meant that the man would have to lean back to keep his balance. ?Bingo? this was what Drax wanted, as Jethro reared back to catch his weight Drax also threw his head back as hard as he could. A jarring thwack rattle?s Jethro?s skull and he is forced to release Drax who falls to a slump on the ground before the large man. Standing to his feet Drax stumbles around in a woozy haze,  ?Ahh, I am Sosuke Himura that I am.? Drax  mumbles before collapsing to the ground again. * ?The bastard?s in league with his kidnapper.?*  Jethro shouts angrily as he cupped a bloody nose. ~


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For A Glimpse of Yesterday_​
"Snake eyes slash!"

"Hanabi Hanabi no Punch!"

The two attacks collided, and an explosion rocked the street. Kent stumbled backwards, cursing as the smoke and dust stung his eyes, but made sure the hazy outline of Donlan stayed in sight. Sneak attacks and underhanded tricks seemed to be the man's forte, and Kent wasn't going to let him get the drop again. 

Donlan let out a heavy cough but otherwise seemed alright - and the fact that his suit was slightly singed and he was missing half an eyebrow only seemed to make him angry.

"Stupid...punk..." he muttered through clenched teeth. "I'm gonna destroy you!" He charged forward, katana flashing in the sun, and Kent only barely managed to sidestep the attack. 

The young captain quickly retaliated with a brutal kick to the back of Donlan's head, sending the man careening down the street with a string of curses. Kent shot towards Donlan with all the speed he could muster, bringing his right hand back for a devestating punch.

The punch however, stopped short of its intended target, Donlan's face. The mob boss had caught it in his gloved palm, and now a wicked smile had found its way across the mob boss' face.

"Impact dial," he said, gripping Kent's fist with a savage strength. "Let's see how good you take it."

Kent screamed in pain as the force of his own punch was directed back at him, a sharp crack coming from his elbow. He hopped backwards, clutching at his limp arm, and Donlan laughed once as he swung his blade in a lazy circle. "And now," he said, "For the finish. Coup de'tat."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2012)

East Blue, Trading Island Carpola, Livio Doublefang

Livio was cautious as he placed his hand on the door knob, there was an odd sensation that ran through his body, something he had felt before, many times in fact. "Electricity?" He though to himself, there was something hooked to this door, something that would be triggered when he opened it. He turned back to look at the villagers, all of whom had vanished, doors were shut, windows closed and there was no signs of any shop left open. 

"I don't think i want to open this door." Livio though to himself, stepping back a bit and letting out a sigh. "Wellp, If it's hooked up to the door knob..." Livio raised his right leg up and gave the door a heavy kick, snapping it off it's hinges and sending it flying into the house. As he did so, a powerfully loud sound echos through the city, even spreading as far as the next three villages.












"Nnngh.... My ears! This is worse than a rooster crow durin a hangover!" Livio placed both hands over his ears as he tried to block out the sound, "Oh? You don't like my little alarm?" Livio could barely make out the voice, but he knew it had to be close, he raised his head up enough to see a short old man, skin wrinkled like a raisin. "Hello There, I believe you have something i'm looking for." The old man grins, Livio can barely make out the words, the sound driving into his ears and beating his brain like a ride on a bull. 

"You bastard... You told me you had somethin for me, i didn't think it'd be the worst headache of my life!" Livio let's out. "Oh, dear Livio, why would i ever share my technology with a no good fool like you? Can't you see... I want it! I WANT ALL OF THE TECHNOLOGY TO MYSELF! NOW SHUT UP AND GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!" With that, the old man hits Livio with a powerful uppercut, sending the man flying backwards.

"Nnngh... Damn... That old man hits harder than grandma..." Livio rubs his chin and stands up, the siren had finally died down and he was able to stomach hearing again. "Damn shame tough, think that siren messed up my inner ear, everythin's spinnin round me..." Livio shook his head a bit when the old man appeared before him. "GIVE IT TO ME NOW!" Once more the old man hit Livio, this time sending him through the wall of a local fish shop.

"Nnngh.... The hell's that old man made of!?" Livio pulls himself up and dusts off his pancho. "Guess i ain't got no choice left huh?" Livio pulls out his dual fangs and leaps out of the hole the old man just created with him. 


"Right then old man..." Livio looked around, but the old man was no where to be seen. "I got a bad feelin..." Livio looked up and quickly rolled out of the way, while doing so he pressed a button on the side of his gun and released a small round device. "Oh? you noticed!?" The old man laughed, charging Livio with incredible speed. "BUT IT WONT HELP YOU-" As the old man got close to Livio the small device explodes, releasing wires in all directions, wrapping around the old man and whatever else they could get a hold of, then releasing a burst of electricity into anything they touched. 

"How you like them apples old ma-" BLAM!!! The old man punches Livio once more, sending him flying into another store front. "You fool! you think a little electricity will hurt me!? HAHAHAHAHA!" The old man chuckles throwing the wires off like nothing. "Damn... the hell is this guy?" Livio shakes his head. "Here i was just expectin a normal day..."


----------



## Narancia (Feb 15, 2012)

_*R A Y L Y N*_ - Introduction

[Current Location: North Blue]
[Situation: Stranded at Sea]

Raylyn was a boy who thought he was average height albeit being smaller then the people in the town he grew up. His birth in the cold snowy town was a mystery seeing as he always remembered being within the towns orphanage. The only thing he knows about his family is that they put him up for adoption as soon as he was born. They saw him as some sort of defect, his caregiver had told him the man believed to be his father told her that he could sense evil in the boy. That he was a child born to be a pirate and that no marine would bare having a child forsake there family by being a pirate.

The unknown marine effectively disowned the child as soon as he left. Raylyn had bore a hatred for that man and would do anything he wished to get back at him. His family abandoned him, they gave him away and disowned them the only thing the teen knows is that his father was a marine and that's all After he grew he began to steal in his home town and as such became a petty thief. A choice which set him in his current predicament, If he hadn't have stolen from the harbor as fast as he could. 

A small dingy,torn up,patched together and barely floating on the water was not only his a means of transport but a means to escape. This budding teenager had just set sail for a new adventure away from the darkness of his old town. The days were endless and discouraging, the sun was the only object that seemed to change. His mistake was setting sail without at least creating a makeshift compass when he had his materials. Raylyn was still sleeping with the large marine coat which he stole before his departure on him. His dreams filled with the same feelings excitement,amazement then sadness,fear, and loneliness. 

Raylyn had horrible nightmares about and unknown figure attacking him yet he always identified the nightmarish figure to be his father. His newest nightmare awoke him, his upper body shot up almost pushing the coat into the sea. His head shook trying his best to grab his bearings on his situation. " Woah...it was him again. Why won't he leave me the hell alone! " His fist slammed into the dingy causing a small little cork to pop out. " Oh Crap..." Raylyn scrambled to put the cork back in and once he accomplished that a large sweat drop disappeared from his head. 

" Just great I wonder what else could go wrong today. " His eyes stared towards the horizon. This adventure hadn't actually kick started like he would have wanted. The sun seemed to glare at the sea with it's shine only intensified by the blue sky. This was the beginning for Raylyn and he wasn't to optimistic with how his day was currently going and his adventure afterwards. 
​


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...

Will he ever get it?*

The day had been a long one, Adora had never got the massage she had been thinking about.  All the new clothes that she and the gunslinger had gotten Kai to purchase, most were given to the people that came on the ship.  Adora had no problem with doing that it was the situation that felt all wrong.  Of course she was chalking most of that up to the way Kai had reacted.

The work and hot shower helped soothe her mind and she was much more relaxed.  A soft sigh escaped her as she thought about the soft bed and fresh sheets that awaited her in the captains cabin, wringing out her hair she walked slowly toward the cabin.  'Maybe that kid isn't so bad...' Adora thought to herself.  The few people still wandering the ship helping sway her opinion.  Last thing she had expected was for him to risk his life to save a child, then decide to leave to save the lives of so many.  'I should tell him I am proud of him.'  Adora thought, wondering if hearing encouragement might help the kid mature a bit.  'I wonder where he is...'   

Adora smiled to herself as she opened the door to the cabin.  It didn't take long to get an answer to her question.  The smile froze on her face and that damnable eye twitch had come back.  Slowly the smile faded and she took a deep breath to explain things nicely.  Unfortunately the deep breath gave Kai time to let him, yet again, get diarrhea of the mouth.  “I...I...”  she couldn't find words to describe the turmoil going on inside her at that moment.  

Not only was she not going to sample the wares, Adora was in no way going to sleep in the same bed as someone else.  'No way in hell am I turning out like my real mother!'   Her mind screamed as her eyes narrowed.  “Okay *KID*...”  She put emphasis on the word, making sure that at this moment he has a lot of growing up to do, though she figured he wouldn't get it, he never does.  “Lets get something straight.”  She put her hands on her hips.  “You, me...”  Adora points at herself then him.  “Not going to happen.  At least...”  she looked at him and shook her head, a glazed look coming over his eyes.  “Oh forget it!”

The woman had enough, it had been a long day, they still needed to find a port to drop off these people at and they had no idea where they were going.  “All I want is to have a nice sleep in my own bed...”  He opened his mouth but Adora wasn't going to let him interject.  “Alone.”  She finished the statement, marched forward, tossed the blankets back and grabbed Kai by the ankle.  “Now you are going out!”  she snapped and started heading for the door.

The young man wasn't going to be deterred that easily and grabbed onto the bed, fighting for a hold.  At the resistance, Adora yanked hard on his leg.  Kai lost his grip and he fell to the wooden floor causing Adora to stumble, her towel coming loose but she caught it before anything was completely exposed.  “Find some other place to sleep!”  Adora drug him into the hall and let go.  

For the moment the kid was stunned silent.  The woman tossed her long dark hair over her shoulder and adjusted her towel.  “We have a long day and I suggest you get some sleep!”  She whirled around and slammed the door.  "Somewhere else!"  Adora added from behind the wooden portal.

A second later the door opened and Adora tossed his clothes and a blanket on him.  “Sorry.  Don't want you to get cold!”  She snapped before slamming the door once again.  A scraping sound could be heard as she locked the door and put stuff in front of it to keep him out.  “Good night!”  She yelled through the door and trounced back into her room.

“That little son of a...”  The words faded off and she took a deep breath.  “So much for being relaxed...”  Adora rubbed her forehead and tossed her towel over the back of a chair.  Crossing her arms over her naked chest, she moved to the window that showed their wake.  “This is not what I planned!”  she snapped more at herself then anything, walked over to the bed and collapsed on it.  Hoping to find sleep.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 15, 2012)

The Hairless Ape and the Winged Wonder

To Adopt a Vampire, Goku and Drax

Goku's attempt at an rescue had failed, nevertheless Drax was free as the batman managed to free himself of the marine's death grip. It hadn't been without injury to himself. The sight of Drax first bashing his head into that of Jethro and then later stumble around awoke something in Goku. He might not be the most sane parent, or even a parent in the traditional sense, but he was sure was protective of those that he saw as his kids. First Saru, and he intended to add Drax to his family.

The swordsman from the Son clan, was always a more mild-tempered child, when it came to the barbaric giant monkey men that spent as much time fighting wars as fighting with each other over a piece of food but that didn't mean that there was something of that aggression deep down inside, for Goku it generally only came out when someone laid hands on something that belonged to him, kids included.

"How dare you!" The ferocity and the suddenness of the attack surprised Marcus, with wide swings he made attempts to separate the marine officer in at least two smaller marine officers. He figured that as long as Marcus was standing, he'd stand in between him and Drax so he intended to cut straight trough him. "I'm going to kill all of you bastards for harming my little baby boy!" Well Drax wasn't that much smaller than Goku......

"Spinning Lotus!" During one swing he suddenly let go of his weapon, as it spun trough the air like an oversized frisbee Marcus was forced to leap to evade the reckless move but realized too late that an unarmed Goku was surprisingly fast and while he had been able to block the brunt of the Son's strike, he still got flung to the side by Goku's flying kick.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2012)

*Overkills...

Heather...*

?You idiot.?  Heather mumbled to herself, her hand touching the tender flesh that was her nose.  'How could I let myself get caught so unaware?' her eyes narrowed at the thought and she let her free hand reach out and smack the back of the unconscious man's head.  ?It's all your fault!?  she screamed at him, fighting the steal grip that held her, not for her to escape but to beat on Dante a bit more.

For the moment there wasn't any response from the white haired man but the marine laughed loudly. ?At least you have spunk.  Hate those damn women that cry and boohoo when they get caught.? Captain Hunter bounced his shoulder, causing the breath to be knocked from the redheaded woman.  ?You might even be able to do a few things around here that might make your stay more comfortable...? he let the words taper off so she could image what he meant.  

?Go to hell!?  Heather snapped touching her nose again.  

?How about I meet you there??  

The woman bit back a response, realizing the man was trying to push her into doing something stupid, to make a comment that he could punish.  The walk wasn't a long one, it surprised and unnerved Heather that they came so close to the base but didn't know it was here, this time she blamed Shinpachi for not telling her.  ?Idiots the bunch of them...?  She growled low, luckily the man didn't hear or wasn't going to respond.

?I hope you find our rooms to your liking.  We have the latest amenities.  Nice hard beds, a room with a view even!?  The view being nothing more than the bars that locked them in, he laughed at his joke dropping Dante unceremoniously to the floor then carried Heather to her cell across from him.  ?Sorry, but you and your loverboy will have to be in separate cells.  Can't have anything funny going on.?  With those words he dropped Heather to floor and walked out, slamming the door behind him.  ?Ta-ta!?  He waved his fingers at her and laughed before his voice changed and he was snapping orders.

?Damn it!?  Heather yelled standing and looking around.  She walked over and yanked on the bars but nothing happened.  ?Wake up shit head!?  the woman yelled to the man lying on the floor of the cell in front of her.


*Kiya/Anya...*

?Finally!?  Anya breathed a sigh of relief when they caught up with the other three.  ?Can we go back to the ship now??

?That is my plan.?  Kiya said turning around.  ?Where is your brother??  she didn't spot him when she looked back at the gnomes.

?He is...?  Anya spun around and looked.  ?Damn it Ike!  Where are you now??  A giggle came from behind a big mushroom and Anya rolled her eyes.  ?We are heading back to the ship so you better follow!?  She snapped then walked behind the others.

It didn't take long for the group to reach the ship.  ?At least that black ship is gone.?  Kiya pointed out at the water the other ship had been sitting.

?Good.  Now we just need to get to sailing...?  Shinpachi's words tapered off.   ?Hey where are those two??

?You don't suppose they are...?  Kiya pointed toward the cabin, blushing before clearing her throat.   Vergil, Shinpachi, and Anya looked at her strangely and she gave a sheepish chuckle.  ?Yeah you're right.  What was I thinking??  

?Dante!  Dante!  Heather!?  Anya went around the ship yelling, along with Ike.

?I've got to put this stuff up, I'll look down below.?  Kiya lifted the burlap sack and headed for the stairs.

?I'll go with you.?  Shinpachi had his own heavy load and followed Kiya down into the depths of the ship.  

Anya and Ike scoured the deck, looking even places that it was obvious they were not while Vergil sat and began his meditations.  ?They aren't down here.?  Kiya said climbing back onto the deck with Shinpachi right behind her.

?I didn't find anything either.?  Anya scratched her head in confusion.  

?Hey Sis!  I found this neat thing!  What is it?  It is all red and goopy with flies on it.?  Ike's words caused Anya's face to fall and she rushed over with Kiya right behind her.  

Shinpachi walked over and turned pale.  ?That is blood...?  He said then tilted his head one way then another.

?It looks like a picture...?  Kiya mumbled.

?It is.?  Shinpachi looked like he was going to be sick.  ?It is the Marine symbol.  I think the Marines must have gotten them.?

?We have to save them!?  Ike said but Anya echoed his words.  

?Why??  The other man's words weighed in.  ?They did me a favor by getting rid of them.?  He looked at them, no emotion in his eyes.

?How can you say that?  That is your brother!?  Kiya was floored to say the least, she would do anything for her family.  

?He is useless.?  Vergil just looked at her.  ?We have the ship we will just leave.?

?I know Dante just beat you up and you are angry but we should still help them.?  Kiya didn't catch the dark look that had come over Vergil's face at the mention of the fight he had with Dante and lost.  ?Besides, it is thanks to ALL of you that I am safe so I can't let them be taken like that.?  The others nodded and looked at Vergil.  ?And, since we are all going you don't have any...?  her voice trailed off as Vergil stalked off the ship and began to follow the tracks.

?Good.?  Kiya was glad to see him going but didn't think he would agree so readily.  She looked at Shinpachi and Anya who just shrugged confused, they ran after him to aid in some kind of rescue.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 15, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

“Not so nice to meet you Harc!”  Tiana's voice came out in a croak as she climbed to her feet, hoping the man hadn't heard the words she meant to think but not say.  She reached down and attempted to help the woman up.  As Mari climbed to her feet Tiana looked at the men then down at the cuffs on the woman.  “It might be easier...to get to the docks if...um...we could...unlock...”  Her eyes widened again, the man massive man in front of them not helping her think.

“Keys!”  Tiana's voice sounded shrill as she said the word trying to get the two marines that had shown up to give them what they needed to move quicker.  

“I think we will do the crushing.”  One of the marines hollered back Halc completely ignoring Tiana.  

“Maybe...I...can...”  She kept a hand on Mari but began to reach forward, hoping to grab the keys to free the woman.  

“I'll be back.”  Goodchild said without looking and rushed forward, Tiana's hand barely missing its target.

“Damn it.  Now...what?”  Normally she didn't stutter, at least she didn't think she did, it was the massive man in the armor and her trying to figure out if the Marines were there to help or hinder the progress.  She glanced at the others in the group then at the fight that was beginning.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 15, 2012)

Unnamed Crew...

Kai...

Maybe?, but probably not​
Kaiser didn't quite know what to make of this, this playing hard to get was getting a bit old and he was about to share that with her but he didn't get a chance to get a word in. How rude! To just keep going on like that and not even give someone else a word in. Pffff women!

His mind wandered as he started a mental rant but was quickly brought back down to earth as she grabbed him by the ankle, and before he could tell her he wasn't really into that rough kinky stuff, his hold on the bed slipped as she yanked at him and as he dropped on the floor, Adora stumbled and gave him what he mentally referred to as a 'sneak peak of her fun parts' but he was lucky enough to not verbally announce that.

Still shocked but now with something of a goofy grin on his face, dragging him around had gotten a lot easier and before he realized what happened, Adora had kicked him out his own odadamn room.

?We have a long day and I suggest you get some sleep!? She whirled around and slammed the door. "Somewhere else!" Came from behind before mentioned door. 

"Women, pretending not to be interested in you all the while seducing you with their near nakedness." He somehow thought Adora had shown up in a towel for his benefit. 

When she opened the door just a moment later, he figured she had finally grown up, yes in those couple of seconds, and would admit her true feelings for him before she'd do naughty stuff with him in their bed. Alas for him, she only threw his clothes and a blanket at him. ?Sorry. Don't want you to get cold!? With that she closed the door again, a scraping noise followed and he assumed it had belonged to the door's lock. ?Good night!? 

"Women." He sighed deeply. "I don't get that hard to get thing, I could've been making all her dreams come true like the Adonis that I am." Well women were weird, that was about the extant of his knowledge of the gender in it's entirety. 

"Well it was kinda sweet she cared enough to to leave me nearly naked out here." This also didn't make sense to him, why kick someone out your bed only to be kind them a second later. She was so different from the girls he knew while growing up, what was it about her that made him so confused?

"She's so into me, poor thing.......The sweet kid probably doesn't know what to do with herself and those warm tingly feelings she gets from me." Yeah, that had to be it. She was confused because she had fallen so hard for him, what else could it be? What other logical explanation could there be? Like he had any features she couldn't like about for some reason.

He eventually started dressing himself and after wrapping himself up in the blanket, he went off in a search for something that with an high alcohol percentage to combat the headache Adora's antics had caused and perhaps after that he could find himself a bed in case Adora that doesn't make some personal breaktrough and matures a little before it was time for bed.

And yes, he really did think Adora needed to grow up. Maybe it had been genetics, or maybe it was the lack of a (mentally) healthy male rolemodel while growing up but either way Kai ended pretty messed up.

As he walked across the deck, on his quest for a stiff drink, he ran into someone. Had he been paying attention, he might've been alarmed for quite a few different reasons but his mind was still at Adora.

"Hiya cutie!" 

"Yeah, whatever!" He grumbled, though not giving it a second though otherwise the feminine sounding but definitely male voice in combination with the words would've caused some concern.

"Hey no need to be snippy, you sexy beast you." The person replied. "I've been looking to get myself a drink but I wouldn't mind your company one bit though."

"Leave me al..." He only now glanced at the person and the sight shocked him, when it dawned upon him what this person had been saying to him, he became even more shocked. "What the...?"

This man was either a flaming Okama or very flamboyant but either way, Kai was rather uncomfortable. "What the hell are you doing on my ship?" Good question, after all, that Okama hadn't been among the people they had picked up on the Resort island. 

"Just passing by, raided a ship a little before but it didn't have anything decent to drink on it so when I spotted this ship I decided to try my luck here." He pointed at something next to the ship, the head of a seaking outfitted like a horse with it's gear that included blinders and reins. On top of it's head there was a bag that seemed to be filled to the brim with supplies. presumably the loot he had scored during the raid he mentioned.

"Don't go shopping around on my ship." Kai took a swing at the man but his fist was caught expertly. "Pretty eyes you've got there cutie......Hmmm." Now that he noticed those green eyes, there was something about them that he couldn't quite place.

Making use of the distraction, Kai drew his rapier but his slash missed as the mystery man let go of Kai and took a step backwards. "Feisty aren't you?" He giggled. "Don't worry, I like that in a man." 

Introducing Julian "Julie the Cutiepie" Chang, a 29 year old former Seaman Recruit washed out at the marines and currently single and looking for male companionship and employment. 80 million Beli bounty.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 15, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew

Kai

Continued​*
The flurry of slashes that came at him were as easily evaded as Kai's first attempt, with an eerie casualness he eventually trapped the blade between his fingers to completely neutralize the young captain's attack. "Damn, I'm not even a swordsman but even I know that was a pathetic display." With a flick of his wrist he disarmed Kai. "You're just barely holding on to that weapon correctly, not even to mention at your sad attempts at slashing me."

The seventeen year old, despite getting pissed off, kept right at it and had now unholstered his pistol and started unloading it on Julian. This too was worryingly futile as his pistol was flung away with the same easy he had displayed while defending himself against the rapier.

Unarmed Kai didn't have much better luck, and the only punch that landed was one swung by Julian and knocked Kai on his back. The Devil Fruit user had never been hit that hard in his life. Panting and clutching his stomach, he was lying on the deck floor.

"Shooting skills even more pathetic than your swords skills, together with some ape like brawling skills with you breathing like you've just run a marathon I'm getting the suspicion that your stamina matches your skill level." Kai attempted to make use of his Devil Fruit powers but the snow sprayed from his hands with the intent to blind Julian had little effect and with a kick that technique was ended prematurely.

He was about to further criticize Kai's lack of skills but a knife flung at him was caught in the air, his skill together with his Haki mastery made even the attack coming from his blind spot futile.

Adora, who had been having little luck at falling asleep, was drawn here by the ruckus going on and was more than a little surprised to see Kai getting his ass handed to himself. Her help wasn't appreciated though, and the young D. was about to make what was probably his biggest mistake of this evening by telling her to. "Stay out of it!" As he crawled on his feet.

"Yeah, that whole macho thing isn't really as impressive when you're struggling to get to your feet after just a couple of love taps." Well they might've passed as love taps in the Grand Line, here in the blues they seriously messed you up.

Another attack was neutralized by a leg sweep that brought Kai back on the floor again. Some curses in his native tongue, that neither Julian nor Adora could understood though it sounded familiar to Julian for some reason.

"Hmmm familiar cursing?" He was racking his brain, then a death glare initiated by Kai also felt familiar for some reason. "A very intense stare with those pretty green eyes.....Wait a minute?" Those curses,those eyes and that intensity in those eyes..... He remembered where he remembered them from, his time at the marine boot camp, he shuddered briefly. 

He had been a very good recruit when it came to the raw physical strength department but while his attitude regarding discipline and protocal had been bad, his instructer had also been incredibly nasty and critiqued his skills at every turn. As a matter of fact, her torture sessions was what made him so critical about poor skill displays when he witnessed them now himself.

_Could it be that he was related to *that* woman_. he asked himself. _It's pretty unlikely that I'd run into a relative of her's.
_
Though it did occur to him that probably her most notable feature, besides being a middle aged woman that dressed in a teen like fashion and a slutty one at that with her short skirts and plentiful cleavage, was that tattoo that on her chest right where her heart would be. A portrait of a young boy that had been her son. 

With her still being an everpresent player in many of his nightmares, that image of that tattoo was still fresh on his mind and while he did his best to compare that image to this guy's face, said guy had managed to grab Julian's leg. "Hmmm?" With the last of his strength, Kai tapped into the potential of his DF and displayed something he wasn't even aware he could do. 

He shocked both himself and his target with some kind of electricity move, that while being the most fruitful attempt at injuring Julian, didn't quite do much damage besides further hurting Kai and leaving him barely conscious.

"Enough playing around, it's obvious you need some serious improvement in nearly all areas." The thoughts about his living nightmare had put him on edge. There was some resemblance in the features of this guy and that face on that tattoo but the age difference was big.
"She said he was 9, I think, and it was about 7 years ago." He mumbled to himself. It could be, but this had looked older than that, hell even Julian wasn't that much of a perv that he'd on a minor.

"Does the name." He had to steel his nerves, saying that name out loud was quite the ordeal. "Contessa Winter, mean anything to you?" Kai didn't even need to verbalize a reply, that grimace he displayed at hearing the name told him enough. It was that same grimace anoying that knew her displayed when reminded of that horror.

"Oh my Oda?" He started panicking, the things she would do him if she heard of this. "I tried hitting on Winter's kid." Only now it dawned upon him that most likely this kid, was an underaged one. "Oh my Oda, I hit on Winter's baby boy." With uncanny speed he took off, as if fleeing here faster would make any difference if this boogey woman eventually caught up with him.

"Move it, Tinkerbell!" The seaking was ordered to take off after a slap on the neck and like that he was gone.

"Fuck....." He groaned, face down on the floor, he had never been thoroughly ass whooped and that Okama hadn't even broken out a sweat until his mom entered the conversation. 
"Oh fuck, my mom had to get me out of this one." As if it hadn't been embarrassing enough.

Adora who had been more than a little pissed of at him snapping at her like that, was simply too kind of a soul to leave him lying there like the jerk deserved. Sadly Kai wasn't able to prevent himself from making another big mistake as he snapped at her once more when she tried helping him up. "Don't fucking touch me!" 

He been thought a few very important lessons this night, it was going to take a while for it to sink in though, and so he dragged himself off to the medical bay with the intention of treating himself as he felt humiliated enough without needing Adora to help him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2012)

*Firecracker pirates*

Ral vs Turk II​
Ral stared at Turk for some moments as he was trying to figure out a way to take the artificial monster down. Clearly this golem like creature was not the most intelligent being out there but by the way it seemed, he was not the kiund to be joking around during a fight; it was more like he only wanted to, " SMASH!! " the shout coming from the creature answered Tiger?s doubts as Turk ran straight at the fruit eater and swung his arm aiming to crush the pirate against the asphalt of the street they were fighting at. 

Noticing the incoming attack, Ral jumped backwards and then made an inverse flip in mid air, landing without much of a problem, " Hah! those kind of attacks won?t work on... "however he couldn?t finish his sentence because of a strange black and red thing about to hit him and which he managed to avoid by dodging rapidly." Wow! that was a nice one!! Seems like I don?t have to worry for this fight to be boring " he said more to himself than to anyone else before smiling.

Running forward, the D. jumped and then started to do many flips in mid air as his right foot was involved in shinning blue flames, making it look as if it were some kind of flaming wheel, his heel hit the head of the foe forcing it to low his head " Bulls eye! " he said finding out the few, although almost unnoticiable, burns that his blazing strike and blazing kick left on the body of this fellow fighter. An enormous punch coming from the left side of the blaze man landed on him and despite him using his arm to block, the strength of the hit sent him flying and crashing against a building.  

Ral blew away the rubble without much difficulty although he had alittle of dirt on his clothes. " Good, good!! This fight is just starting! " the golden-eyed guy stated with a big grin in his face, after all this kind of things was what he enjoyed the most. Immeditely, he raised his hand with his palm opened starting to form a fireball at a high speed; the blue sphere of flames grew to the point were it could easily trap a rhino inside it. " you better get ready, ugly!! "he warned although all that his opponent did was to exted his arm just like Ral did but instead of pointing it to the sky, he pointed at the red-haired.

" SMASH!! "a second round of molten rock was fired from the hand of Turk as Ral only countered with his " Blazing Meteor!!! " both attacks collided, creating somehow, an explosion that did nothing but trap both of them in a circle of fire. The golem started to move more to the center as the flames were bothering him.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 16, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa*


Incredibly the boy was left unharmed and a fellow marine had paid for the goods stolen. He still didn’t really believe that they were good, given what had happened to him, but in the face of the actions that he had just witnessed – he found himself questioning the hatred.

‘No! They took away your family! One act of kindness doesn’t forgive the fact that they can be corrupted at a moments notice.’ Sendo looked to his team and then looked to the boy hugging his mother and walking away. Even though a major disaster had been avoided, the bigger picture was that there were too many situations like this. The mother and the child left fatherless due to some twist of fate. These men chasing their dreams when they have responsibilities and then leaving their family to pick up the pieces. That perhaps was true evil.

At any rate, that wound on society was too much for him to deal with. He turned to the crew and scratched his head. “Well what now? I’m not sure where the Lt has gone and it’s been a few hours.”

“A walk around town perhaps?” Shin ventured, both men still not used to the fact that he was the authority figure here.

“Uh…yeah sure.” Sendo’s stomach started to growl, “Ha, well yeah I suppose it is dinner time and uh some of the food looks good enough to steal!” he laughed awkwardly, making a bad joke over the situation that had just occurred. He still felt uneasy around Shin, he carried himself with an air of dignity and class – completely opposite to the hunched over, tripping-over-his-own-feet scruffy man beside him. He tried tucking in his shirt but ended up looking even more scruffy as he didn’t do it right. The white marine uniform just didn't really suit him, is what he concluded.

“Well, if you don’t mind, I’ll change into my regular clothes. I…just feel too comfortable in these.” The sun was setting and so it was too late to sail anywhere anyway. Sendo hopped into the ship, changed into a somewhat garish flowery robe, complete with a strawhat nearly a year later

“Aah better! OK Now I’m pretty hungry. Might as well do something with this marine pay that I’m getting.”

The pair found themselves at a restaurant, with out door seating. The temperature was still comfortable enough to sit outside. As the hours passed, there was a noticeable shift in the type of people that were out. The families retreated to their homes and out scuttled an entirely different breed of people. Girls came out in all different manner of clothing, with only one thing in common in their dress – very revealing. Curves were accentuated and they flaunted everything that their parents had given them. They stood alone, on the corners of the streets, with a blank and bored expression on their faces; only to suddenly change when men walked by to overtly flirtatious and sexual.

Sendo, though was happily married, and whom he had a child with his wife, was still a man and his eyes wandered inappropriately across the flesh on display. “Heh, if I were younger and not married then….” He stopped as Shin looked at him questioningly, “I uh…still wouldn’t do anything with these girls. Ahem – yes completely immoral!” 

It was then he was reminded, that he was a marine now. He still had his identification on him that proved he was, in his inner pocket. “So, I suppose this is illegal…though I don’t really see the harm…I…” 

He noticed one girl with a bruise on her upper thigh (he wouldn’t have noticed had he not been paying attention so fervidly.), and his look of restrained lust became one of concern. “Maybe we should go have a chat?” he said out of concern for the woman.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 16, 2012)

Ensign Shin Yagami

With Sendo heading back to change out of his uniform, Shin figured he'd also go for a change of clothes but he hadn't really had brought much in the way of clothes. With them going to dinner, he figured he'd just wear a suit, as he was used to occasions like that being rather formal and suits were supposed to pass for what the outsiders wore during formal occasions. 

He was rather surprised when he met up with Sendo again, who had been dressed in a fashion similar to that was worn on his home country. They made it to the restaurant without incident, but as time passed an unknown phenomena (to Shin) took place as very attractive and scantily clad women suddenly popped out of the woodwork and started flirting with men that passed by.

?Heh, if I were younger and not married then?.? At these words, Shin turned to look at Sendo inquisitively. The swordsman had no idea what was going on but he was rather uncomfortable for some reason. ?I uh?still wouldn?t do anything with these girls. Ahem ? yes completely immoral!? 

?So, I suppose this is illegal?though I don?t really see the harm?I?? Illegal? Well it might not have been something that he would see in the districts that he grew up in, with women dressed like that so aggressively chasing after men but so this was apparently even illegal out here.....Sheesh, rather strict in his opinion. He wasn't quite sure how to respond to this but as he was struggling for the words, Sendo continued.

?Maybe we should go have a chat??  Shin hadn't noticed the cause for Sendo's concern, as a matter of fact the Nihonese man had been so uncomfortable and shy that he mostly just stared down at his feet with a rather reddish glow on his cheeks. 

"Chat!?" His voice actually croaked, this man was a god. Shin could hardly muster the courage to look at them, what if they actually would hit on him? What was he supposed to say? What if they would actually wanted to do stuff? This was all too sudden.
"I-i don't know." He said. "I'm rather green when it comes to women, I don't think I would be a good wingman for you." Shin had been under the impression that Sendo was going to try and charm one of these ladies.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2012)

*[The Unlikely Heroine]​*​
[Firecracker Pirates, Doc Vs Trixie Prelude of Madness]​












 ?Trixie?? the young pink hair girl replied as the sweat rolled down her face. * ?Trixie? that it??* Doc replies that smile slipping from his face. * ?Very well, if that is how you want it.?* he adds with a light sigh when Trixie didn?t add anything.  ?Glad to have you back Shiruba-Kitsune.? Chasm?s metallic voice snapped and whirled. From beneath the clumped Hawaiian Shirt a light rustle is seen as a small object darts from under it. A moment later the small golden dragon perches itself upon Doc?s shoulder. * ?This situation bores me Chasm; you may have your fill of death now.?* Doc states drearily cutting his glance to his mechanical monstrosity. A happy click akin to a chirp can be head as the dragon?s cobalt blue eyes flash to the people that surround Doc and him. * ?However, the girl is mine.?* Doc cautions placing a finger on Chasm?s snout.  ?Of course.? the dragon agrees.

 ?This game is between us, leave my men be!? Trixie shouts as she darts in with all the intent of cleaving Doc and his dragon in two. Fenway?s grunts scatter though as Chasm barrel rolled off Doc?s shoulder avoiding the attack. With a snap of razor wings the small creature gives chase as Doc merely turns to the side avoiding the cut.  ?Shit!? is shouted as Trixie twists and contorts her body avoiding a swipe, an obsidian dark blade passes over her eyes just missing her nose as Doc quickly countered. With a thud Trixie?s body hits the ground and rolls as she literally throws herself back to her feet. * ?Impressive, girly.?* Doc states while pink hair flutters to the ground around him. * ?I can see my little friend here, more than likely won?t be able to reach you.?* is added as a strangely curved butterfly knife is lightly held in view. To Trixie?s disgust Doc plucks some of her hair from the air with his free hand and brings it to his nose. 

* ?You have a wonderful scent, the passion; the fear.?* Doc cackled, which caused Trixie?s skin to crawl and her hair to stand on end. That evil grin returned as it appeared that Trixie was about to become visibly ill, * ?Koketsu ni irazunba koji wo ezu.?* Doc states with a firm light tone as he released Trixie?s hair, allowing it to float to the ground. Trixie takes in a deep breath and composes herself,  ?What?? she meekly asks trying to keep herself from hurling. * ?It?s an old saying my sensei used to say, it means: If you do not enter the tiger?s cave, you will not catch its cub.?** Doc replies twirling the knife between his fingers as he closed it.  ?Still confused? In short it means, a coward will never accomplish their goals.? he states harshly placing the blade away.  Ire sparks defiantly in Trixie?s eyes, was this man calling her a coward? 

 ?Gales of the Seven Winds!?, is the attacked shouted as Trixie exploded in a burst of speed. Doc?s eyes flash with life and his grin widened as his body went limp. Ebbing and Flowing with the fury of rapid slashes Doc evades with a sly swiftness as he bides his time. Then the opening he was looking for appears, with a spin Doc avoids another cut all the while his left hand wrapped around one of Trixie?s wrist pulling her down and to her left side. One of Doc?s strange weapons are pulled and fired like a bullet,  ?Counter Tiger Claw.? he states, but Trixie is just as versatile as Doc, seeing that he meant to disable her arm via the elbow she squirms, and the blades passes into her forearm. The pain was severe, but the use of her arm was still there as she broke away.  ?Oh, not many are able to avoid that. Congratulations. You now have my full attention.? Doc bites with venom as Trixie again fought to catch her breath. ~~

[Elsewhere on Ambrosia]​
Bridget was making her way to the Firecracker?s ship so they could make a hasty get away, little did she or her new friends know they were about to confront an avatar of Death.

Bridget?s feet pounded off the cobblestone streets as she and her new pets ran at top speed toward Ambrosia?s harbor as the chaos reigned all around them. But soon the dogs started to act strangely; one lightly nips at Bridget, not an aggressive act, but one of caution. Bridget skids to a stop several yards from an alleyway opening. Deep growls begin to reverberate in each of the beast?s nasal cavities giving whoever hid in the darkness fair warning they would attack. But as a pink and white blur burst into the light the dogs halted as Trixie?s familiar scent filled their noses. The dogs looked to Bridget then back to Trixie as if saying, hey we know her. Bridget?s eye narrowed on the girl before her and lightly gasps; this girl was covered in cuts and abrasions some of which were worse than others and was bleeding heavily. 

Trixie forces her gaze up to see the dogs she helped to raise then to the girl behind them, with her cloths on Trixie didn?t recognize her, and was lightly curious that the dogs were guarding her.  ?Where are you Trixie, my delicious prey?? Doc?s voice calls from the darkness. Trixie?s eyes filled with terror at the sound of the voice, but Bridget can almost swear she recognizes it.  ?Dunno who you are, but hurry and run, I?ll try to cover your escape.? Trixie bites as the dogs started to growl angrily as another presence can be felt.  Run? What did Trixie mean? Is the question that runs through Bridget?s mind as Doc?s form materializes from the darkness. Rabid barks blare, but are quickly silenced as Doc cuts a glance their way. With a whimper the dogs back behind Bridget who now thinks that she recognizes the man, but he looked different, and the murderous intent that flowed from him was unlike anything she had ever felt. Hollow and empty. 

 ?What are you doing? I said run! He?ll kill you!? Trixie shouts and then attacks Doc, attempting to cover the opening she was offering. Sadly the prolonged fighting had zapped Trixie of most of her strength and those wounds only added to her steep troubles. A quick counter slams Trixie off the ground, and her short life flashed before her eyes. Her Marine and Pirate companions that had protected her even to their deaths, now it seemed her luck had ran out as Doc?s fingers wrapped into her pink hair. Lifting her as he knelt, Doc produces that curved knife again. It danced on his fingers as he opened it.  ?I?m going to cut that pretty face from you skull before I kill you. But I?ll let you say your final piece before I cut those lush lips away.? Doc whispers in her ear.  ?This is your last chance?? Trixie sobs trying to get Bridget to run, tears forming in the corners of her eyes.~~*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 16, 2012)

*[Tarzan and Dracula]*​

[Goku and Drax, the Fight Heats Up]​












As the battle between Goku and Marcus began to heat up, the human stain known as Jethro was recovering. Pulling his hand from his face he looked at the deep crimson that covered his chubby fat fingers and he burned with a rage. His body mass seemed to sizzle as a light steam poured off his body. * “How dare you spill my blood you… you flea ridden flying rat!”* he stabbers as his jowls flapped with each bite. The loud blubbering pulled Drax back into a foggy haze,  “I don’t have fleas.” he mutters, but Jethro wasn’t in the mood to chat. With several loud thuds his feet thundered off the earth before he burst into a jet of speed. Jethro’s greasy knuckles just brush against Drax’s fur as the man bat narrowly avoids the powerful blow. A crater is dug on impact escavating a chunk of land as Jethro’s body vanishes into the hole. A few meters away Drax rolls to a stop, and his jaw drops as his red eyes bugged. * “Don’t worry, I’ll only lightly crush you before we drag you home.”* that fatso’s voice rigs from below.

 “I do say, you hit me with one of those, there’ll be nothing to drag anywhere.” Drax quickly replies as he contemplates taking flight. But Jethro proves too antsy to allow Drax to get out of his range and a yellow blur almost tags Drax a second time. Out of pure instinct Drax counters, his hand wrapping (or attempts) around Jethro’s large wrist. With a bound a clawed foot slams into the side of the large marine’s head. _ “Oh bugger”_ Drax thinks as he felt a large paw wrap around his foot. * “What was that?”* Jethro asks, then with a heave he slams Drax with some force off the ground. On the ground but not out Drax darts to the side and takes a linear flight path, darting past Jethro a balled fist slams off his head which causes the giant of a man to stumble as Drax landed somewhat clumsily several feet away. 

* “You’ll have to hit harder than that if you’re trying to hurt me.”* Jehtro yawns as he cupped his mouth. Drax froze as he turned to the tub of lard, his hand stung like he had punched two inch steel, what now? He thought as she shook the pain free~~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2012)

South Blue, Alexander Marrow-

The sea is met with horror as the decaying bones of Alexanders ship sail across it. You can see fish swim away from it, birds avoid flying near it, as if they know that this ship is the very symbol of death that Alexander always wanted. Alexander simply smirks as three skeletons crew his massive ship. One manning the help and two to man the rigging. Did the ship need a larger crew? Surely, Alexander could have used more skeletons to man the ship, but what fun would that be when he can simply increase their speed?

If Alexander had wanted to he could even give them back flesh, reverse their decaying process back to the moment of death, but what fun would that be? The young man simply sits in a booth over looking his ship, enjoying the fresh ocean breeze, the soundless ocean, the distant call of the birds crying to their allies, do not near this man, do not near this ship.. avoid them at all cost...

But then... where is the fun in that. "Fire." The cannons on the ship move in motion with Alexanders hand as he sweeps his arm across the deck of the ship. The cannons all take aim and fire large cannonballs that erupt into hundreds of small pellets, piercing the flock of birds just off in the distance with ease. "Gather the birds." With another sweep of his hand, a skeleton emerges from the deck of the ship and rushes out into the water, gathering the flock of dead birds and bringing them back to him.

"Now then, we have scouts for our next job." The young and incredibly tall seven foot man leaps from the booth and lands on the deck. "Make way for Vandit Island. Our target, Is there."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2012)

*What just happened?

Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

'Damn it!'  Adora screamed in her head, watching Kai crawl away.  It took a lot not to follow him, partially to make sure he was okay and the other part, if she was honest with herself, to yell at him for being a fool.  She could understand being upset but one thing that Adora learned is that you have to depend on people sometimes, you had to let them help.

?Poor kid.?  The words were mumbled her eyes still on the dark cavern that led to the belly of the ship.  Thinking back on just what she witnessed the event must have been devastating to him.  He was on his own in the world, trying just like herself to carve out his own little niche.  Not only did he get his ass handed to him but the only reason the guy left was because of Kai's mother.  

Still in her bare feet she padded softly to the railing and looked out at the dark expanse of water.  The wind caressed her face gently and she closed her eyes, remembering an easier time in her life.  When she would sit near the hearth in the kitchen and listen to her adoptive mom sing as she cooked.  It was an easy gentle time, Adora knew what she was going to do with her life, and it hadn't entailed getting a ship and meeting up with the kid.

Kid, Adora chuckled and tucked a long silky lock of her black hair behind her ear.  ?I suppose that doesn't help the situation.?  She told herself.  ?It's almost as bad as what he says to me...?  Adora leaned back turning her face toward the wind for a moment then turned and headed back toward her cabin.  ?I really need some sleep...?  Shaking her head she moved back to her cabin, stripping her clothes, and sliding beneath the sheet.  The woman didn't worry about locking the door, she figured it would be a while before Kai came around her again.

For a while Adora laid in the bed staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2012)

*Is that....

Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*


The terror radiating off of the woman in front of her caused Bridget's heart to pound.  “Wh-what...”  She mumbled unconsciously moving to push her glasses back up the bridge of her nose.  “I...I...”  She could hear the dogs whimpering behind her and she shivered at the coldness in the man's voice.  “W-wait...”  Bridget might not be a confident person, nor very street smart, but she remembers things and people.  It took her a few moments to really take in the man, listening to his voice, but she knew him.

It didn't take long to realize from where she knew him either.  Bridget could almost smell the fruity scents that seemed to waft from the pipe he smoked, hear the laid back murmur of his voice, see the flowered shirt he usually wore.  Taking a moment to picture the clothes, glasses, and hat, Bridget became slightly confused.  “Y-your n-not...”  Old was the word that she was going to add but she didn't have time to sit there and fumble out the words.  Glancing toward the ships and safety, the young woman tried to put as much steel in her spine that she could.

“S-sir...”  Bridget stepped forward, the dogs behind her whimpered again, one biting onto her skirt and started to pull on it to keep her back.  “D-doc...”  Internally she berated herself for not getting rid of the stutter in her words.  'Run!  Leave!'  she screamed in her mind, wanting to do what the woman had begged her to do, the woman trying to save the life of a stranger.  Bridget knew she couldn't, if she couldn't stop him from killing this woman, what is to stop him from coming after her anyway?  Bridget would know, would see the actions, and be the only witness to his crime.

“P-please...”  The young woman's words began to come out in a choked whisper.  Her hands fidgeted again pushing her glasses even though they didn't need to be.  After pulling her skirt away from the dog, they began to twist together nervously before her.  “Y-you don't n-need to d-do this...”  she whimpered slightly at her own words.  

The other woman looked up at her, Trixie's eyes pleading to not let her death be in vain.  'RUN!' those eyes screamed at Bridget but the girl only proceeded to come closer, the only movement that came from the pink haired woman was the rise and fall of her chest and a single tear rolling down her cheek.  

Doc's face continued to look toward Trixie but his movements had paused at her first words, the knife still poised but unmoving in his hand.  His yellow eyes shifting so he could take in both women at once, lay flat showing nothing of the man before in them.  

The dogs moved forward with Bridget, their tails tucked between their legs, hair sticking up fearfully down the ridge of their back, low predatory noises in their throats but they stayed behind her.  It was obvious they wouldn't do anything unless they needed to protect their new friend, though their eyes were wild and remained on the man kneeling.

The noises of fighting could be heard in the distance but Bridget's ears rang with the horror before her, she knew she was near the docks, but all she could smell was the tang of blood from the woman's many cuts.  She licked her lips and took one step closer.  There wasn't much distance between them now and Bridget had no idea what was going through the man's mind.  She didn't know if he was listening to her words and considering them, if he was only curious to what she would do and say, or if he was just waiting until he could reach out and grab the terrified woman.

“P-lease...d-don't k-kill her...”  Bridget's voice sounded far away and thin, the pounding of her heart the main sound that she could hear, she had forgotten everything else around her but trying to help stop the madness.  “C-come with m-me...”  She reached forward placing her icy hand on the warm skin of his shoulder.  Even the most oblivious people would be able to feel the trembling of her hand.  “I...n-need help w-with the sh-ship...”  

Eyes fluttering slightly, Bridget knelt beside him, she could smell the fear radiating off the woman, or was it herself?  She felt the predatory tautness in his muscles, a slight twitch under her shaky hand.   “D-don't d-do it...”  Bridget begged him, her grip tightening slightly.  “L-let her g-go...”  The woman's eyes closed, she tried to block out the pleading eyes of the woman who waited death, the disbelief that at her actions that were mirrored by her own.  

A shaky breath escaped Bridget before she rested her forehead against his shoulder.  His skin burned against the coldness that had overcome her.  Bridget knew that if that woman died she would feel the guilt of her death the rest of her life, no matter how long or short it would be.  “If y-you w-won't st-stop...”  Another breath and a slight moan before she said her lasts words while placing her other hand on his forearm.  “L-let her g-go and t-take m-my l-life inst-stead...”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew

Kai

Personal growth and promises
*

The humbled pirate had dragged himself to the medical bay, or what passed for it on this run down ship of 'his'. His injuries weren't too serious with no broken bones or big open wounds, his ego would probably take the longest to recover, so he was able to take care of his own medical needs. 

So as he was treating the cuts and bruises, his minds ran over the events that led him to this place and after another childish tantrum that ended with a trashed room and bloody knuckles he eventually winded down and sat down with his back against the wall. He had been on this side before, the losing side.

Where he was from, that small community aboard the Maxima, he was always the strongest, fastest, best of all the other kids. That apparently meant nothing out in the real world, so far he's been making a fool out of himself, ran away from marines and got his ass kicked. This was not how he had pictured his career as a pirate.

Yeah, during this short career there had been more than just a few embarrassments but those of this night took the cake. That okama thoroughly kicked his ass and the only thing that stopped him was some apparent connection to his mother.

He shivered briefly as memories of the 'Dragon Lady', if he didn't have enough reason to hate that shrew to begin with. But the points brought up by the Okama, the same points his teachers and even his mother had frequently brought up during those few times she had come to see him. Though those visits usually meant she'd just be a tyrant and evaluate his development, she always more of marine instructor than a mother.

He wasn't about to admit it, but it was starting to look a lot like those people had a valid point. He had been half assing everything his whole life and relying on natural talent, that will only get you so far. The rookie took a glance at his weaponbelt, currently empty as he left his weapons behind on the deck but normally his pistol and rapier were found there. He carried them around mostly for nostalgic reasons, in his mind a cool pirate captain carried those together with a fancy hat and a cool coat worn over the shoulders. 

So far resorting to weaponry hadn't worked out great, he should make sure to get rid of that bad trait of his. His hand went to his stomach, patting it a few times. Abandoning his training regiment had caused him to put on a little weight, he'd like to put some blame on Adora's cooking but he didn't think he'd been able to enjoy those magnificent creations long enough for it to have played a role in it.

Speaking of Adora, he probably could've handled that better. A pretty thing that cooks like that should be worshipped, and the fact she was so hopelessly in love with him made it even sadder. With a sigh he got up, it was time to turn a new page. It'll take a few days before he'd be at full strength again but he was going to start making some changes about himself. 

He got up and headed back to the deck, it had been a couple of hours since the event but his weapons still were right were Julian had flung them before. He collected them and placed them in his holster again before he moved on to next item on his list.

Captain's cabin

Adora had finally gotten the much needed and well deserved rest, but while she was having a particular pleasant dream that featured famous East Blue wrestler 'The Stone' but the dream took a strange turn when she had a rather uncomfortable feeling for some reason, a strange pressure and a weird sensation on her face, almost like a tickle. It didn't quite fit in with her dream where the celebrity had been feeding her grapes and bulging his muscles for her benefit. 

Eventually it led her to her slowly waking up, as her eyes opened she could make something out in front of her inside the dark bedroom but with the lack of light and her eyes needing time to adjust she had trouble making out what it was exactly. But when it was clear it was a face inches away from her's, she panicked and pushed it away and off the bed. 

After putting on the light, it wasn't that difficult to identify Kai as the culprit. The seventeen year had some trouble getting up, he had already been hurting and this incident and the unfortunate position it landed him only added to his list of troubles. 

"What in Oda's name are you doing?" The events from before were briefly forgotten, this took priority. 

"Ugh." With some groaning, he eventually got back on his feet. "Didn't want to wake you." He said, with more groaning and rubbing his sore butt. "You looked so peaceful sleeping so I figured I'd just wait till you woke up."

"Why were you waiting right in front of my face!?" He still had some more explaining to do, it had been rather unsettling and that was saying a lot because Kai had managed to desensitize her somewhat with all of his crazy antics. 

"You were mumbling and had a goofy grin, I could've sworn you were drooling as well but I can't see that well in the dark." He said this in a perfectly calm manner, well as calm as he could be while groaning occasionally and rubbing his booboo, as if it had been perfectly normal. "I'm somewhat night blind." He mumbled this last bit, he was rather insecure about his eyesight. It largely stemmed from an encounter with the doctor of his previous crew, who proposed to correct his eye sight with leeches.....That had been the first and last time he willingly went to that man for treatment.

"I would ask you if you were dreaming of my crazy hot sexy body." His confidence in his appearance hadn't taken a hit, to say the least. "But uh....Well I need to get somet...." He only now realized her state of dress and couldn't help but admire it, for quite some time, until Adora realized it herself and quickly used the covers to obstruct his view.

"Nice....._Very_ nice." His mind was still focused on other things and it took him a while before he managed to regain his focus. " I should probably give your physique it's much deserved praise some other time, make sure to remind of that later." The pirate paused briefly, his awkwardness evident. He didn't do much of what he intended to. 

"Uhm...I wanted to apologize for being such a baby before." He fought the urge to look down at his feet. "You tried helping me while I clearly needed it and I was an asshole about it, even worse you're so kind that you still made a later attempt to help me and I was even worse about it that time." He gave a deep sigh. "I wanted to apologize for that and to tell you that I'll try to do better, I've made a few realizations and among those it's become clear to me that while I don't get you at all......And I mean, seriously I don't get you at _all_.....But you deserve much better."

He moved a little closer to Adora as he said the following. "I asked you for your hand before, but it's obvious that a baby like me doesn't deserve a woman like you until I have become such a man, I won't insult you like that anymore." Like usual, Kai was rapid firing one shocking statement after another, and there was still more coming. 

"I won't ask again until I've grown up, so please wait for me until then babe." Probably due to the fact it was so unexpected, he managed to give her a light kiss on the forehead and made it to the door before she had been able to process it all. "I'll let you get back your dreams, you'll have to get by on those for now." And with that he was gone, though he wasn't quite sure where he was supposed to sleep now that Adora had hogged his cabin.....He'd look into that some other time, he had more important stuff to do, after getting some rest though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*

Ral vs Turk III​

Ral couldn?t do but smile at the situation they both were in, apparently the artificial monster in front of him was just no good when it came to flames even though he was able to throw molten rock out of his mouth  and hands. Getting near of the flames, the red-haired young man introduced his hand in the fire as it rapidly started to change from a redish orange color to a shiny blue one." Then what do you think, man? beautiful, right? This circle of fire is _" My Territory " now. "_ Ral announced to the golem as apparently it barely understood what the pirate wanted to say." Ugh. You don?t understand athing I say, do you? Basically i?m saying that..." he paused for a second befor ethinking in the best way to say it. 

_" yeah I think this words are the correct ones "_he thought before continuing with his statement, " That I will *smash* you to pieces!! "he let out, making emphasis in the word _smash_ in order to provoke the enemy in front of him.

Turk heard the words coming from the fire user as it?s face which barely could show any expression clearly changed for that of rage." Smash... "it said with a low tone of voice before letting out a loud war roar that probably echoed through most of the city*" SMAAAAAAAAAAAASH!!!!! "*going in a rampage, Turk rushed in to attack Ral whose smile was as big as ever while his fists started to ignite. Without losing a second, Tiger took some steps forward as well and then threw a straight punch colliding with Turk?s. The clash of both fists caused a strong air wave to expand around them just fanning the fire, " You see!! Even if you have a little more of raw strength I still can defeat you by putting a bit more of effort into it!! "he said before being forced to dodge by ducking as the other fist of the creature was aiming for his face.

Instantly after avoiding the attack, Ral jumped again and delivered a roundhouse kick shrouded with blue fire " Blazing Kick!! "the hit caused Turk to step to his side giing Ral more time to keep going at it." Now get ready for my...Rampaging Fist!!! "getting in a martial arts like stance, Ral threw a punch giving it a spinning effect, landing it in what probably was its stomach, leaving the mark of his fist on turk?s body and making him fall back into the flames which immediately started to surround him.

" Smash!! " in its desperation, the golem launched a couple more of molten rocks as one of them grazed the D. boy a little, however Ral didn?t even bothered on launching a new attack a sthe flames were clealry consuming the golem." Well it was funny, big dude, but I win. "he declared and then with a movement of his hands made the flames to fade away although he waited a bit more until it was sure that Turk would not come back. Once this happened, he made the fire disappear and started to walk away as his eyes lost the shine they had during the fight and his regular yawns returned. 

" Now...who should I go find first?...meh I better take a...*yawn* .... a nap. "


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 18, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Arc III: For a Glimpse of Yesterday_​
"Well, you've had a good run," Donlan said with a chuckle. Kent stumbled back, his arm broken in several places, bleeding profusely from a long cut across his back. 

"You really shouldn't feel to bad about this," the mob boss continued, walking slowly towards his wounded opponent. "I've killed tougher men than you. The minute you decided to cause trouble on my island...well, you were marked for death." He laughed. "I'll kill you here and then finish your crew. They've caused me enough trouble to last a lifetime...I might actually even enjoy killing them."

Kent's eyes narrowed.

"So...be a good boy and hold still," Donlan said, swinging his katana down for the finishing blow.

Kent roared in pain as he jerked his entire body violently to one side, swinging his useless arm up to block the attack. The katana sunk into his numb forearm, scraping against bone and stopping.

"What?" Donlan said, his jaw slack. "What the hell?"

"Maybe..." Kent said, a savage grin spreading across his face, "You should talk less...stupid bitch."

He swung his left hand and hit Donlan across the face, throwing the mob boss across the street. His right arm screaming in protest, but he jerked his shoulder up and down until the sword cam free, skittering across the asphalt until it came to a rest not far from Donlan.

Donlan lunged for it, his face bleeding heavily, but Kent was already there, and intercepted Donlan's desperate lunge with a heavy kick to the gut. The mob boss was thrown down the street again, attempting to struggle to his feet before Kent slammed his heel into the back of his head. Donlan screamed in pain and rage but Kent didn't let up, just kept kicking until Donlan fell still.

And then he kept kicking, just to make sure.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2012)

Sendo Kagawa


It was inconceivable that Shin wouldn?t know what a prostitute was, but as his normally relaxed, yet dignified posture turned to one which was decidedly more uncomfortable, it was clear the man from Nihon had lead a somewhat sheltered life.

?These girls are?? Sendo started but was interrupted by the girl they were looking at. She was a brunette, with long hair and had dangerous curves barely hidden by a black dress. 

?Hey boys, I?m good with two.? She gave off a cheeky and very cute smile and ran her finger down Shin?s chest who became even more uncomfortable. ?Oh don?t worry I won?t bite?.unless you want me to.? She giggled and then breathed in slowly.

?100 beli for mouth hand and chest, 150 for snatch, 200 for anywhere else. You both come I?ll give you a good discount.?

Sendo was staring at her chest ?Uh?.You should be a model or ?.something.? he shook out of the assault on his willpower that was threatening to make him dip his hand in his pocket and get out what money he had. In truth he could never do it but as he said before. ?Ahem?well, tell me your name first.?

?Kitty.? She said and made a cat like claw at him.

?Well, Kitty I don?t mean to alarm you?.though I?m sure it will but uh?we?re Marines and I wanted to ask you about that??

?Fuck! Look, I didn?t do anything wrong. Just talking! No law against talking to people is there?? her sultry demeanour changed to one that was aggressive and hostile. Her pretty dark eyes were now narrowed and there was genuine rage in her voice.

?Well no, I don't think so but uh?.? Sendo stammered a little at the force. He was a marine but honestly had no idea on what the law was.

?Then leave us the fuck alone. You just want to get yours for free whilst we?re locked up. Fucking pigs! You say you?re protecting us but that?s bullcrap. Every girl that?s been ?protected? by you has never been seen again. So get the fuck out of my face!? Kitty almost screamed, causing a few people on the street to turn their way. Sendo was getting uncomfortable and had broken out into a cold sweat. He hoped Shin had grasped the situation as it became increasingly worse.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2012)

*Eris and Sarasa; Fort Worthrow*

Fuck. This guy is strong. Sarasa. Eris called out, while slipping on her gloves. I'm gonna need your help with this one if we're gonna stand a chance but in the back of her mind, she knew that this monster was stronger than the both of them combined. However, she wasn't going to go down without a fight. Even though the two marines that showed up were there to help, Eris couldn't fully put her trust in them. Eris took out her knives, spinning them a bit, with the blades coming to a stop facing downwards. Let's go!

Right! but before the two could even pick up momentum, they were both grabbed by the shoulder, and stopped by Goodchild.

Whoa there. I would not be a gentleman if I let you two ladies rush to your death. Please, wait here and take care of your friends. We'll take care of this unsightly oaf Goodchild patted them both on the shoulder, and gave what seemed to be a feint smile.

Besides, rookies like you would only get in our way Quint scoffed as he slung his sword over his shoulder

Like hell I'll let bastards like you tell me what I can and can't do Eris knocked away Goodchild's hand and then walked up to Quint, grabbing him by the collar I don't need protection from the likes of you, but if you're here to help, you can back _US_ up. You're crazy if you think I'm a person that needs rescuing. Eris then released Quint, pushing him away, slightly. She then tugged on her gloves, making sure they were nice and tight, as she turned and faced Harc.

Uhm.. Quint was somewhat at a loss for words I just don't want you to die. And no offence, but you are like a toothpick to this guy..

It is unwise for you to partake in this battle, but it would also be wrong of me to deny a lady her request

WHAT!? You can't be serious!? But Quint already knew there was no arguing with Goodchild when it came to women. Fine then. But if anything happens to them, I'm telling Asuka it's your fault!

Enough talking. It's time for you to die. the knight raised his blade, preparing to strike again.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 18, 2012)

*Kukaku Shiba; Toujou Island*

"Denied!"

Denied!? What the hell do you mean, Denied!?

"You signed an agreement to serve a specified term with the World Government as a marine. Until that term has been served, you cannot resign. Thus, your request is denied."

Bullshit! I'll do whatever the hell I want! Kukaku turned to exit them room

The man stood from his seat, slamming his hands onto his desk "Shiba! Lieutenant Kukaku Shiba! If you walk out that door you will be stripped of your rank and branded as a criminal! Do you really want the World Government to be after your head!?" he yelled, but the door slammed behind Kukaku as she left.

On the other side of the now closed door, Kukaku had a wide, cheesy grin on her face Bring it on you bastards! I won't go down without a fight! she laughed as she walked off

The man sat back in his chair. "Dammit. With her skills . . . she would have made a fine marine."

That was almost a week ago.




Goobthulhu said:


> *Saga*
> Toujou Island​
> Saga stumbled through the threshold of an unfamiliar building. Her legs were now completely numb from the cold, but her knees colliding with the floor sent a jolt through her as she collapsed, keeping her conscious. The floor was cold, but much warmer than the streets outside by comparison. She lay there for a while, oblivious to the stares from the other people in the building. It wasn?t until the owner of the place walked up to her that she tried to stand.F
> 
> ...





Just as Saga had gotten comfortable next to the warm fire, the doors to the inn were forcefully flung open, letting in an unpleasantly cold gust of wind. Hey gramps, I need a place to stay Kukaku said as she stepped inside, brushing off the snow before it had a chance to soak her clothes.

"First you need to shut the doors. You're letting out the heat and making it uncomfortable for the other guests." As she did so, he walked over to Kukaku and handed her a mop

What the hell is this for? she asked, holding out the mop

"The snow you just brushed onto the floor will eventually turn into water, and will ruin the floor. Not to mention it will be a hazard and I can get sued." He then shoved the mop back into Kukaku's chest "Clean it up!"

What kind of establishment are you running here, making guests clean up? Like hell I'll do such a thing. she scoffed

"Seeing as we're the only inn in town, you can either clean up, or take refuge out in the snow."

In the blink of an eye, Kukaku had the entire area spotless and sparkling. Don't be so serious, I was only joking she laughed, but in actuality, she just really hates the cold. Now what do you have to eat? I'm starving!

"There's a menu on the table over there." He went back to his position at the main desk. "Help yourself."

After looking through the menu and ordering a ton of food, Kukaku now wanted dessert. Hey! Don't you got anything sweet on this menu?

"Sorry. Unfortunately our shipment has been delayed due to the storm. We won't get any sweets until it passes."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 18, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew

East Blue Trading Island Carpola

Present Time

Land ho!​*
It's been well over an week since the incident that got Kai to rethink his ways, the boy had kept himself busy training though that had sadly left him with little time to do anything but eat and sleep so he hadn't seen as much of Adora as you'd think with the two being on the same run down ship.

That ship still needed a lot work done on it, with Kai being so busy working on himself Adora was left to carry the brunt of that burden together with help she got from the passengers they had picked and they would soon drop off. 

Because they had finally arrived at an island, the refugees from the resort island would try their luck here or elsewhere but there tenure on The Ambrosia had ended. So Kai and Adora had some business to arrange on the island, new supplies for both the journey and the renovation of the ship but most importantly they were going to need deckhands.

"You know, I almost miss the old Kai that used to talk to me." Adora said, while it wasn't really like Kai wasn't talking to her or that he was avoiding her he truly had been pushing himself, when she did see him he was usually on the move, eating or sleeping..... That meant that talking had to be done in between bites, as those meals were pretty much the only opportunity for it. 

The thing was, he would just stare at her funny, she wasn't quite sure what to make of that look. Still embarrassed perhaps? In reality it wasn't that noble, well there was a certain image he couldn't help but think back of every time he saw her now and luckily for him he somehow hadn't slipped that Adora dressed for bed had been distracting him during his brief breaks.

"Old Kai is dead, he took my bad traits with him." Technically? Not really, just those traits he himself saw as bad. The damage done during his childhood wouldn't be undone that easily. "But I didn't want to make it appear as if I wouldn't want to talk to you anymore or anything?" He put up a big smile. "I can't give you what you obviously deserve, but I can sure give you all the talking that you want." The unfamiliarity with the concept of moderation was also one of those bad traits he still kept.

The few chances he did get to talk with Adora, had been a lot like this, though there had been a worrying lack of his foot being inserted in his mouth. Well even an idiot like him can't alway say the wrong thing. 
"What do you want to talk about?" He asked, though it suddenly occurred to him that he had forgotten to do something he promised. "Oh of course, you want me to keep my promise?"

"Huh?" She wasn't quite sure what he was getting at.

"That's so adorable, when you pretend to be all shy and innocent" He gave a rather overly dramatic dreamy sigh, the pup that had been gnawing at the furniture before had turned into something of a lovestruck puppy. "That night you know, I told you I would give your physique it's much deserved praise some other time, you're just dying to hear me compliment it,  aren't you?" Well apparently he was still quite capable of putting his foot in his mouth, the pup still knew some of it's tricks.

"I could compliment your body for days, seriously haven't been able to put that image out my head, so we should be able to get plenty of talking done." And with that, he took her by the wrist with the intent to 'romantically' stroll into town for their business. Unaware of any faux pas he may have made.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2012)

*[Little Red and the Bad Wolf]​*​
[The Firecracker Pirates: A Deal with a Devil, Doc and Bridget]​

By placing her forehead on Doc shoulder she succeeded in pulling his full and undivided attention her way. Some say that one can feel when someone fully focuses on them, and Bridget was about to be able to attest to the truth of this train of thought. Her breath grows shallow while her skin crawled as if it had a life its own. That small sickness that had been in the pit of her stomach grew and spread as she pulled her head from him. His cold, dark stare met her soft, warm gaze and for just an instant Bridget understood what a mouse felt when confronted with the cat, how the fly felt when assaulted by the spider. As hollowness fell over her core her vision began to waver, was she about to cry? ~ A short gasp escapades Bridget’s lips, when did it happen? Doc had vanished, one moment she was looking in his void eyes and now nothing.

The world around the young navigator seemed to darken as she pulled her hand from the empty space that once was occupied by Doc’s shoulder.  “Why?” a voice rang in the darkness, it was distorted and empty. But Bridget still recognized it, it was the voice of the girl that had tried to save her,  “Why did you do that? He’s going to kill the both of us now.” Trixie sobbed. Her voice seemed lower now, full of regret and pain. Instinctively Bridget cuts her gaze to the street, and the pink haired girl seemed to materialize from the darkness. Tears and fear filled the woman’s eyes as she cut them up to Bridget,  “You’ve signed both our death warrants woman; you can’t cut a deal with death.”~ The statement was cold and forceful, to the point it hurt. 

* “This is what you wanted, correct?”* Doc’s voice rang out as a fog seemed to roll in. Bridget’s hairs seemed to stand on end as the voice echoed in her mind, and immediately she turned her attention to the direction that Doc’s voice had boomed. And there he was standing amidst Bridget’s new pets. His back was to her, but by the stance she could tell the man was up to no good. Strangely the dogs didn’t move, and that is when a glint of steel catches her eyes. Clutched deep in his grasp was those strange bladed knuckles, and they seemed to be coated in fresh blood. The red liquid used gravity and gathered toward the tips of the blades so they could condense. Tear shaped droplets of red then formed and dropped to the ground like a sorrowful rain. The largest dog lightly whimpered, its eyes then rolled in the back of its head as its throat unzipped in three places. A viscous spray of red painted the air a vibrant red around Doc as all three dogs collapse. ‘N.no that wasn’t what she wanted’ Bridget thought as she started to run forward. A small moan, however, forces her to stop and she looks back.

What she saw, it made her blood run cold. * “Sorry Red, there was no lumber jack to save you this time.”* Doc’s voice danced as Bridget saw herself. Choking back tears she can only watch as her white shirt stains red and deep and shallow lacerations open up over her body, arms and legs. She then shuddered as she felt Doc walk through her, in his left hand that curved knife seemed to sparkle with life. * “I’m going to cut that pretty face from your head.”* he states as the other her fell to a slump,  “N-no! … P-please DON’T!” Bridget screams throwing an arm toward Doc and herself. ~~

* “My, those are pretty eyes.”*, the words force Bridget to snap too, and she sees sharp yellow. With a gasp she pulled her hand from Doc’s shoulder and takes a step back. *”Perhaps I should pluck them free.”* Doc adds pulling his knife up and pointing it Bridget’s way.

What was that? Bridget thought to herself, it felt so real yet now that she saw Doc with his hand still firmly wrapped into Trixie’s hair she knew it wasn’t. A dark grin spreads deeper across Doc’s face as he tosses Trixie aside, * “You’d give your life in exchange for a stranger?”* Doc asks taking a step forward, *  “What if I told you that this girl worked for the very people that are trying to kill your friends?”* Doc asks, this causes Bridget’s eyes to flash with confusion, but she wouldn’t get the chance to answer as the sound of Trixie dragging her scimitar across the stone street is heard.  “If anyone dies here today, it won’t be her!”, *  “Chasm.”* Docs merely states, and from the darkness of the nearby alley a golden blur zips, and as quickly as her assault began she, Trixie, was back on the ground pinned in place. * “It intrigues me when one gives their lives to save another”* Doc states as his fingers lightly clamp on Bridget’s chin. His flesh almost seemed to burn her cool skin, * “but you know, all you are doing is killing two people.”* Doc adds as he pulled Bridget’s gaze up to his.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 18, 2012)

_ “And what are you doing?”_ an old chipper voice asks, Shiruba-Kitsune’s eyes narrow as the waft of blueberries fills the air. _ “Do you really intend to throw six years away?”_ the voice asks, turning his gaze Shiruba sees an old man. * “Doc Whiskey, I was wondering when you was going to show up. Don’t tell me you are going to try and stop me.”* Shiruba chuckles. _ “No, no. That is far beyond my abilities, you are stronger then I. I merely have come to be a voice of reason.”_ Doc replies rolling the pipe in his mouth. Shriruba’s eyes narrow, * “I’m not sure what you’re getting at, but go on. This may be amusing.”* Shiruba replies his dark intents being known. _ “Just think about it, she is part of a Pirate Crew, a powerful one at that. Sure, Jekyll and Hyde probably wouldn’t pose a problem. But Kent and Ral, they have decent bounties. Could you take both on?”_ Doc asks as he folded his arms behind his back. 

* “You should know that answer Doc, I’m an assassin after all. And they’d never expect dear sweet Doc of something so heinous, then as they sleep ‘swiiiiick’!”* Shiruba darkly states pulling a finger across his throat. To this Doc’s eyes dimmed in defeat, _ “Then what of the vow you made, you’ve already taken two lives. Does that not bother you? Breaking a vow that is?”_~~~

 “My young lady, that was very brave of you.”, the voice it was far different now and Bridget could feel compassion and life in it again. Opening her eyes she sees a warm smile set across Doc’s features and she felt his hand leave her chin as his cold eyes closed back to squints. Even the dogs seemed to relax as the murderous intent faded.  “But, at the moment I cannot return to your ship with you.” Doc states with a pause,  “I have a couple things to attend to, worry not. No harm will come to Trixie.” Doc adds with a reassuring tone,  “Please carry on, and if fate sees fit. I’ll meet you all on your ship.”~~

*[The Beast of Vandit Island]​*​
[Pirates and Marines aren’t the Only Problems on Vandit, Rak?r]​
Oh sure, Vandit has its share of problems. Raids, pirates its own army going rouge and selling their power to the highest bidder. But even the king knows that sometimes the authorities can be as much as a bother as the problem. But in an effort to stymy the endless fighting and slaughter he calls in the Marines in full force to help him take his home, and return it to the place he remembered as a child. But sometimes, with help a local threat can topple everything ~~

“Hurry!” a marine yells atop his lungs as he waves a sword high above his head.  A small squad of Marines rally behind their leader as they quickly make their way through the maze that was the forest that boarded Vandit’s main harbor city. They had received word that a band of bandits had taken up refuge here, the truth however would be much worse.  “This way men, I smell a fire!” the Lt. Jr. yells as they push through thick brush that lead into a small opening. But what they see as they break through sickens most, and the vomit and bile flow as men several of the men fall to their knees. “My god” is stated at the utter carnage. Entrails hang from trees and the green grass is painted red with bile, gut and blood. “What happened here?” another asks as they start to pick through the destroyed camp. “Well, if I had to garner a guess, this was the bandits we were sent after.” The lead Marine states wearily as he   picked up some jewels and coinage.

Form the darkness of the forest a low cackle is heard, the Marines stop their search and look into the darkness from which they just came. “Did you hear that?” one asks looking toward the man directly to his left. “Yeah, yeah I did? What do you think it was?” the man replied as a weapon is drawn. “It’s just your imagination; now get back to work we have to get these goods back to HQ.” the Lt. Jr. states with a bark as he stuffed necklaces in his pockets. “But Lt. Jr. Biggs, shouldn’t we give these back to the people?” one of the men asks. Biggs merely turns to the man, “We were asked to look for and eliminate bandits, not treasure hunt for these braggarts, if they wanted their goods back. They should have come for it, not sent us.” Briggs snaps. The man quiets down and returns to his work. But soon another cackle is heard, and its much closer and its followed by a bloody scream. 

“Daniels!” another Marine shouts, running the man lifts the body from the ground, the sight was almost as brutal as the crime scene itself, Daniels’ throat had been ripped savagely out. “Do you think it was the wind now, SIR?” the man asks angrily as he looked up at the Lt. Jr. “Spread out, and keep an eye out.” Biggs snaps as he pulled a saber from its sheath. The men snapped too and started to approach the forest. But as they close in a white blur fires forth. The closest marine collapses and his head rolls away and with that whoever attacks darted back into the woods. “Scramble!” Biggs shouts rallying his men, “Bring me its head!” he adds, his men look to one another, but then their fear of his reprisal overcame their fear of this situation and they charge into the woods. 

What followed will soon be called Bigg’s folly by his remaining men as they are slowly picked off one by one by a laughing killer. Little more than seven minutes pass and one of Bigg’s men stumbles from the forest, behind him a large white beast carrying a scimitar an ax stalks. Blood ran from its fangs and its weapons were grimy with mud and bile. “Help!” the man cries, but to his surprise and dismay Biggs, his commander was nowhere to be seen. The man shudders in fear and rage, but he hasn’t the time as the beast attacks. The poor Marine is barely able to react as he pulled his saber up in defense and they both hit the ground hard. The beast bites down on the sword and pushes down toward the marine, and soon the then metal snaps as its Scimitar is raised high into the air.

~THWACK!~

A harsh blow rings out and the scimitar and ax hit the ground while the beast slumped over the hapless Marine. A moment later the man’s screaming subsides as the white monster is pulled off him. “Good, your still alive.” Biggs states.  “Tie this thing up, we’re leaving.”  Is added. The man looks at his commander, was he serious. “It’s a monster, we should kill it!” the man pleads. “Do you know how much this creature would be worth on an open market?” Biggs asks, seems greed and corruption wins again and the solider wraps heavy chains around the beast.~~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *Unnamed Crew
> 
> East Blue Trading Island Carpola
> 
> ...



BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!! The sound of the explosion was first, followed by a spray of debris passing directly in front of Kai and Adora. Then, flame, a thick heavy wall of flame burning and nipping at them, but barely avoiding hitting them. Then came the scream of pain, agony and hurt. Then came the body of a young man, covered in a black pancho... Then came the screams, "Well that's just bout as enjoyable as a kick to the jewels on christmas!" 

The young blond haired Livio stands up, directly in front of Kai and Adora. "Now lookie here! Some new folks in town! Boy i'd say it's a pleasure to meet ya'll but im in a bit of a sticky situation." Livio wipes some blood from his lips and thumbs over to a now incredibly tall eight foot man with muscles that could confuse him for a small house. 

"If ya'll don't mind gettin out of my way, It'd be much safer for you." Livio bends down to pick up his hat and places it on his head, tipping it down slightly and giving the two a nod. "Right then old man! Where were we!?" Livio draws two large double barreled guns from their slings on his shoulders and takes aim. "Ain't no sense in messin round now! I'm out for blood!"
_---------------------------------------------------

South Blue, Vandit Island-

Out a little distance, away from the island, rests the ship of bones. It's sails pulled up and it's flag waving peacefully in the wind. The captain of this ship sits back and watches, he can see well over fourteen marine ships docked on the island... quite the number of marines, but quite the large island. There would be need for this many marines to cover the entire thing... indeed, many marines will be needed. 

The man sits and waits until there is a call in the air, a light phrrreeew, the birds he had sent out moments ago now returning to him. "Excellent scouts, what did you find?" A single white bird, with a large hole in it's breast, lands in the mans palm and drops a piece of white fur. Odd fur, something that Alexander had never seen before.. it's scent however, was quite familiar. 

"The smell of death is all over this... Whatever this hair came from is quite the killer..." Alexander looks over the other birds and gathers the information he needs. "Very good, I shall take the porting vessel. You all stand guard and do keep your heads about you." Alexander looks back at his zombie guards, each of them throwing their heads about like it was a game. 

"I gave you back enough sentience to follow orders, so do keep following them. To. The. Letter." Alexander smirks and leaps off the ship, waving his hand a small chunk breaks away from the side and forms into a boat, quickly the side of the ship reforms, bones coming from all angles to fill in the gap.

"To shore."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

East Blue Trading Island Carpola


?What?? Kestrel ?woke up?. That?s how it felt every time his memory reset, as if he had woken up from a deep sleep and he knew that today would be different; that today he wouldn?t lose whatever he had learned. Ordinarily, that?s what he would be feeling but then this was not an ordinary situation.

He was aware that his left arm was extremely sore and the right cheek of his butt felt as though it had been kicked very, very hard. None of that mattered because in addition to that he was falling. Not the kind where you lose your balance and face plant ? the type where you see the Earth coming towards you at a stupid speed. 

He knew his name was Kestrel and even though he thought he was going to die, he still found time to smile at the irony of his name and the fact that he was plunging to his death from the sky. Kestrel sighed and closed his eyes. This time he would not ?wake up? in any sense of the phrase.

But the fates had a different plan for him. As it so happened some rich kid was having a birthday party and the parents let off 3652 balloons into the sky, signifying that their precious little boy was 10. Kestrel?s fall was broken by this impossible amount of balloons and fell through the birthday cake and the table it was on. One of his smoke grenades went off. There were screams and yells of confusion, at first and briefly from Kestrel but then mostly and much more prolonged, from everyone else. 

?Hi, my name is Kestrel! Really sorry about your cake, and the table and the balloons - and just the party. I hope this doesn?t ruin anyone?s day.? He said smiling, though no-one could see him through the dense air. ?I won?t take up your time anymore. Oh, but I would like to know where I am.?

?East Blue Trading Island Carpola! Now, who ever you are, please get out of here!? an irritated and desperate sounding voice on the other side of the black fog shouted.

?Thanks! Bye!? Kestrel said happily.

The guests looked through the smoke as it cleared and were surprised to see that no-one was there. 

A young man was calmly sat on a park bench, his clothes extremely tattered and his nose in a fairly worn brown book. There were a few nods of understanding and even a few surprises as he read through what was essentially his life. The pages flipped faster than seemingly man could possibly read and Kestrel?s eyes blinked in time with the turning page, as if he were taking a photo of what he was seeing. 

In a matter of 5 minutes he had finished the book but stared at a page intensely, more accurately he stared at a deliberately torn page. If there was a ?memory? that didn?t matter there would be a neat line through it. The tear though wasn?t neat ? as though someone had done it in a hurry. A few words still remained, notably; 

_?walking on clouds?, ?pillar of lig??, ?given wings?, ?grand line..?_  and most importantly right at the bottom a line _?this is what happened to my family; Do not?? _

?Do not what?? he asked in frustration to the book. Still he didn?t spend time mulling over it, he knew that his time to remember new things was limited. He kept the book folded in his pocket with a pencil at the ready. Immediately he took it out and started to write short bullet points under the heading of East blue trading Island Carpola

_?- disrupted a b?day party as I fell onto a cake, balloons and table, after falling from the sky. Pages torn by someone?.don?t know why I was falling, or from where.?
?- fire, explosions and screams in the distance. Investigating.?_

Kestrel ran to see if perhaps the people behind the nearby disturbance could give some answers. He made his way past some rocks and to a path, where he hid behind a tree and watched. 

A very pretty woman with long purple hair and a lot of knives; a male with black, spiky hair with a confident demeanour; and an impossibly huge man with a gentle yet determined look. Also a pair of guns pointed at someone in the distance.

He pulled out a camera and took a picture of the 3 of them together and wrote down first impressions. He was definitely going to talk to them but for now he sat and watched what was happening.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2012)

Overkills

*Dante/Heather.*

Dante was dropped into his cell with a thud and a greenish blue collar was put around his neck. He felt as if one of his senses had been taken away.

“What is this shit?” he said touching the collar. Dante looked across the corridor to Heather who said nothing. She was visibly fuming. “Hey you got one too. Matching collars, I think they are trying to hook us up.”

Dante knew it would get a rise from her and she fell for it.

“Ugh, don’t you know anything?! It’s sea stone. Takes away our devil fruit powers.” Heather said irritably, “Now leave me to serve my time in peace.”

“Happy Valentine’s day by the way.” Dante sighed and stretched out on his bed. “You know, I might well leave you alone this time. This’ll likely be last few days on Earth and if I annoy you that much, I don’t want to ruin them for you.”

Heather looked at Dante briefly. He was right, this wasn’t going to be a jail service. For what Heather had done, she was going to be executed, as was Dante for attacking a Captain. The Commander at Port Helen was renowned for his firm belief that Capital and Corporal punishments were the way forward. In a week or so, they were likely going to die.

The pair kept quiet for a few hours, Heather deep in thought, Dante getting bored and doing handstands. The cell door opened suddenly and it was apparently time for food. The guards were in full force and escorted the pair, along with the other inmates to the cafeteria. There were some lewd looks towards the flame haired girl by the inmates and some whistles as the pair were ushered in.

“Wow, didn’t think I was that good looking.” Dante joked, “Sorry lads! I’m not available.” 

“How about that sexy piece of ass next to you?!” one of them shouted back

Dante looked to his right, where there was a rather burly guard, instead of his left where Heather was. “Him? Really? Hang on, I’ll ask.” Dante looked at the angry looking guard, “Well how about it? I think you’ve got a date big guy.”

For that, Dante was socked hard in the mouth and was sent crashing to the ground.

“Funny guy huh? We love funny guys!” the guard said with a toothless grin and cracking his knuckles.

“Great….I got some…awesome stand up material….You are so ugly that when you look in the mirror, the reflection ducks.” Dante said which was followed by a kick to the ribs.

“Haha. Go on tell me another one!”

“You’re so ugly your mom had to be drunk to breastfeed you.” Dante grimaced and received another kick. This went on for a while with the guard getting more and more irate as Dante continued to offend the burly guard – no matter what the punishment the white haired guy kept insulting him, until one of the senior guards came in to intervene. Dante spat out some blood as he slowly got to his feet and gave a big grin to the inmates behind him who were watching. It was a small victory but a victory none the less and the prisoners appreciated it. He had been hit harder and for longer than that in the ridiculous number of bar fights he had been in and so was used to the dull ache. It didn’t make it any more pleasant.

He took his tray and looked for a seat. One table had some guys on it that made some room. “Thanks guys. Name’s Dante and this is my girl Heather.” He said hoping Heather would keep her trap shut just this once.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates!*

Ken the Ninja!

How exactly had the tables been turned? He was running from a demonic pirate with a wooden leg who was firing his pistol with such blatant disregard that it was impossible to predict. Ken ran through the resort, where he hid under the bed only to have it thrown off him, hid in a cupboard which was demolished from the back, tried to hide on the ceiling before he was shot down. Somehow the pirate knew every trick in the book and could find him at a moment?s notice.

Ken thought back to his training in Konoha where he was a little runt that was respected by no-one because of a demon fox that lay inside him and?.he was getting reality and fiction confused again. He read about the antics of a ninja in a manga and decided that he was going to become just like him. The demon fox thing was a bit of a tall order but he would figure it out somehow. He was afforded this time as he hid in one of the fridges, shivering. Mind over matter Ken! It?s not actually cold. It?s not actually cold. It?s not actually cold.

?Gyaaah! It?s not cold, it?s freezing!? he kicked at the door to open it, but it was one of those fridges that had a latch at the front. ?Oh no! Not again!? This wasn?t the first time it had happened. 

?Heeellllp!!? Ken shouted from the fridge 

--

*Jack*

The pirate had watched the ninja go into the kitchen and dive into the fridge. It wasn?t that hard to track him. Jack had doused him with rum and if there was one thing Jack could smell for a thousand yards, it was rum.

He sat on the kitchen table and took out the bottle. ?Arrr! Ye should just leave him in there!?

?No! C?mon, he?s just like me.?

?Aye, ye be right there! No doubt ye would throw yerself into a fridge that ye couldn?t get out of!? Jack replied to Jim

?There has to be a better way for him. At this rate the kid is going to get himself killed!?

?That also be true.? Jack took another gulp of the sunshine in a flask. ?So what ye wanna do with him??

?Take him with us!? Jim ventured

?What?! He just tried to kill ye! Now don?t get me wrong, he may not be the greatest ninja I seen, but he still be a good one! This kid?ll kill us all in our sleep!? Jack said slamming his fist down on the metal table. 

?No, he can change. He?s young, we can?t just leave him. He?ll likely die if they find out he failed in his mission.?

?That?s the life out here laddie! There ain?t no mercy given on the high seas! Ye let a man go today an he?ll kill ye tomorrow! How?d ye think I lost me leg eh? There?s no way I?m letting that scallywag onto that ship! And that?s final!?

?I know how ye?you lost your leg! I wrote it!? Jim then had an idea. ?I wrote it??

?Oh now boy, that?s low. Yer not thinking of doin that are ye?!?

?I can change you whenever I want. I just need to erase the character sheet and start a new Jack!?

?Listen lad, I?ve done some pretty mean things in my time, but I always respected a man fer who he was. If ye pick up that book and change anything, then don?t ever expect me to help ye again!?

?I could change that too you know. I could change everything about you! I created you!?

?Aye, ye did, but if ye change me like that, then it?s like putting me to death. Be man fer facks sake! Stop lookin fer the easy way out ye pansy!?

?What? I don?t??

?Aye ye do! Look at ye! Yer a writer type but ye haven?t written a single word since ye left home. Ye didn?t help yer poor mother who?s toilin away just because ye couldn?t find a job ye like! What kinda man are ye?! And before ye start wit yer excuses I don?t wanna hear no more talk! Jack only judges by actions!? and with that Jack left, leaving Jim sitting on the table.

Jim was a little speechless and a few truths were hit home in jarring fashion. To change Jack was the easy way out. He wasn?t just a piece of fiction anymore ? he was his creation; one brought to life. It was an amazing gift and one that writers could only dream of. 

?Only by actions eh?? he said and looked at the fridge. ?Fine.?

With that, Jim opened the fridge and out fell the ninja, who looked up at Jim thankfully and then,

?AAAH!? dived back into the fridge, slamming the door. ?Shit!? Jim heard him yell from inside.

?Ok, look. I?ll open the fridge and let you out. Just promise not to kill me.? Jim said

?I can?t! I told you, it?s my ninja way! I have to kill you or else I can?t be a ninja.?

?Don?t you want to be friends instead?? Jim asked, feeling a little foolish that he was talking to an appliance. The appliance was quiet for a minute.

?Yes?.I?d like that, but I can?t?? the boy said almost whimpering

?Who are you tasked with killing?? Jim asked, realising something.

?Uh, Diamond Dallas Jack.? 

?But not me, Jim Layton, right? You can try and kill Jack whenever he comes out.? Given the seemingly vast gulf of power between the two and the fact that Jack only ever appeared when there was trouble, it was a reasonable risk to take. Of course Jack and Jim were the same person, essentially he was putting his life on the line for this kid.

?Y..yeah!? the ninja said getting excited, also understanding the implications

?Right, so?.?

?So that means we can be friends and I can join your crew!? the ninja tried to open the door but Jim just heard a thud from behind it. 

?Awesome!? Jim opened the door and Ken leaped out and looked at Jim with a grin. The smile became more and more strained and Ken started to sweat. Jim sighed,

?Fine, go ahead??

?AAAH!? Ken shouted and dived into a dark room.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 19, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Hero of War]​











A cold chill ascended upon the weakened captain. It was like nothing she had felt before, and the events happening before her eyes felt distant and dulled. "Sarasa? Eris? Tiana?" she said slowly, with a tired tone. The scenery of war around her slowly faded out, letting a more familiar scene fade in for the young woman. 

Three kids, maybe around 7 years old, sat on the very tip of a enormous ship. a cartoonish grin plaster on their faces, hands around each others shoulder and singing from the top of their lungs.
_"Donny, Donny, on the train, having fun and fun and fun! Moony, Moony, like a rat, hitting everybody with the bat! Mari, Mari, fight the men, better hide all up in the den!" _

"Get down from there ye bastard orphans!" the marine closest to them, yelled.  "This is a marine vehicle, I will personally make sure you never see the light of day if you don't remove yourself this minute!"

The kids didn't seem to care, but crawled even further into the galleons-figure; a long horn, not unlike that of the mythical unicorn.

"I would rather not do that. I like it here." one of the kids said, turning around and giving the marine a sweet smile. This only enraged the marine even more.

*Donny D. Dwingle
Lougetown Orphan
"The sweet smile"*


"That smile is not going to trick anyone anymore! Now get down from there, before I become really angry!" the marine yelled, shaking his fist and moving back and forth between the base of the figure they sat on, and some hanging rope behind him.

"Before? You will beat us up either way, so shut up! Your kind is not welcomed here." the other boy said sarcasticly, with a mean edge. "Welcomed here!? You are on a freaking marine ship, first class! IT'S YOU WHO ARE NOT WELCOMED HERE!!" Something in the poor marines neck seemed to pop, and they could have sworn they saw his eyes bulge out of his skull for a moment.

"Ahahahaha!" the second boy burst into laughter, almost falling down.

*Moony D. Canto
Lougetown Orphan
"The Crazed Bat"*


"Boys, boys, let the poor chap alone. It's not his fault. It's his parents, for raising him to become such a pampered baby~" 

*Mari D. Angel
Lougetown Orphan
"Sweet & Sour"*

The three kids lauged some more, before using a rope connected to land to escape the raging marine.

They ran deep into Lougetown, where only true Louges, the term used for people who where born and raised in Lougetown, can be seen. Here, on a flat roof in the south-eastern parts of the town, the three kids stops. The roof is covered with dirt and grass, with bushes planted around the edges. The two boys and Mari lay down on the grass, panting and laughing. "Ahaha! Did you see the look on his face at the end? Priceless!" Donny said, gasping for air after laughing so hard.

They laughed for a while more, but laughter soon changed to the sound of the wind rushing past them, the people walking and talking below, and the occasional whistle from Mari.

Moony was the one to break the silence. "I want to join the marines."

It came as a shock. Mari and Donny stood up, staring at him. But their facial expressions where as far apart as night and day. "Really?" Donny spoke. A shy smile, a real one, showed on his face. "No." Mari said. She couldn't believe what she heared. "Why would you join them? What about the Three D's? What will happen to our pirate crew?"

"I want to be a marine too." Donny said.

Mari couldn't believe what she was hearing. Being free and doing what they wanted was supposed to be the dream they all shared. And now..

The scene fades again, and she wakes up with Tiana's face hanging over her. "Are you ok? Hello?" Her voice was muffled, but it was getting stronger. It took all her might to sit upright, and when she did, she could see that the battle had been raging when she was out. There where huge pieces missing from the ground and nearby houses. Things where cleaved, like a brass statue, cut diagonally, so that only the feet and right hand where still standing. And about 40 feet away was a deep crater. Quint and Goodchild where standing in it, looking down on the mangles piece of armour in the middle. Marc's sword stood out of his own chest. Goodchild had a deep gash down hos torso, and his right arm hang limb, dripping blood. Quint didn't have any apparent serious wounds, but he was clutching his side, so the chances where that he had some broken ribs.

"What happened?" Mari said, dumfound.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Sendo Kagawa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ensign Shin Yagami

The Sage of Restoration and the Sakura Samurai VS Kitty the Tigress. 

?These girls are?? But Shin never got the answer he so desperately needed to make sense of the situation. The woman cut him off and while she started talking to them she ran a finger across the poor boys chest who turend beet red and could swear he felt a nosebleed coming on.

When the throbbing of his head died down somewhat, he heard her say*.?100 beli for mouth hand and chest, 150 for snatch, 200 for anywhere else. You both come I?ll give you a good discount.?* But didn't quite get what she was talking about, was this some kind of East Blue custom...... Why would you pay those amounts for bodyparts....And what exactly was a snatch?

He once again lost himself in his thoughts and questions and only snapped out of it when the mood noticable shifted at the mention of marines and the lady turned down right hostile towards them.
*
?Then leave us the fuck alone. You just want to get yours for free whilst we?re locked up. Fucking pigs! You say you?re protecting us but that?s bullcrap. Every girl that?s been ?protected? by you has never been seen again. So get the fuck out of my face!?* Sendo seemed as uncomfortable as Shin was, but at least without the sexual tension Shin managed to find his words again.

"I have no idea what's going on, but I can assure you that our intentions are noble." He began. "While I don't know what exactly is the cause of your concerns, if you could fill me in I will do whatever it is that I can do to help you, as is my duty as a marine." He was very green about many things, like hookers and marine protocol but this seemed like a nice, and certainly very attractive young woman and he intended to do help her. "Does this concern this....Snatch, you spoke of, I have to admit that I'm also not sure what that's about if you're in need of money I'll help you out as much as I can and you can just keep your snatch and do whatever you want with it."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2012)

*The Hairless Ape and the Winged Wonder

To Adopt a Vampire, Goku and Drax​*
Goku's latest attack caused him to crash into the ground hard, with enough force that Marcus could've sworn that he bounced at least once. The big guy sure had some strength behind that weight of his, not surprising as he swung that gigantic sword around like it was a wakizashi. 

The marine just gritted his teeth though and quickly rolled back on his feet, and confirmed that as suspected Goku was still far away from his sword that had embedded itself inside a tree. Alright, the monkey man might be nimble for his size at least without his word but Marcus had his number now.

Goku made a break for his sword, like Marcus anticipated and this time the marine knew what to expect. The Son might've been faster than anyone would've guessed after looking at him, but he was no way as fast as Marcus was and unarmed the young single dad was incapable of defending himself against a slash went across his chest but was stopped just before it caused a lethal injury. With his hands, Goku managed to grab the blade and keep it from tearing to deep into his chest but this came at the cost of his hands as his palms and were sliced open.

And so there they stood, in a deadlock, struggling to overpower the other. One trying to tear the weapon away, the other trying to tear trough his opponent.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sendo and Shin.*

The Candle

*"I..."* Kitty looked at Sendo and Shin in astonished disgust, *"Are you for real?"* She looked at the man who was standing before him. One was an idiot, the other was a dork - but both were soft. It didn't seem like a hustle, if so it was an extraordinarily elaborate one. She looked around to make sure no one was listening and pulled the pair of them deeper into her darkened alley.

*"You guys want to help? Like really? You're not just trying to screw me about?"* Kitty asked

"Uh...well, for want of a better word, no, we're not trying to screw you..." Sendo said, "I just noticed that bruise on your thigh. I hear about what you girls go through. We...you know, we just want to help...." 

Kitty grabbed Sendo by the collar and bent him down so she could look really close at his eyes. If he was genuine he wouldn't do anything.

Sendo was faced with dark sensual eyes that seemed to pull at his very soul. Her perfume was transporting him to someplace that was far away from the dirty street, somewgere soft and warm - a place filled with the promise of pleasure. Her body was pressed against his and her lips which parted were just an inch away from his. It'd be so easy to kiss her. It was so tempting...

He put his hands on both her shoulders and pushed her away, then looked to the side, clenching his teeth. He was internally berating himself for even thinking about cheating on Mary, the wife of his child. His love. 

Kitty's piercing eyes gave away nothing and targetted Shin. 

She inched closer to him, with the warrior backing away slowly until his back was pressed up against the wall and whispered hotly into his ear what a snatch was, what she was, the things she could do to him and the fact that she would do it for free if they just left her alone. She would do it for hours. He could do _whatever_ he liked with her body. 

Men were all the same. She was certain that he would take her and the pair of them would high five knowing that they just got laid for free. Why was she doing it? Somewhere inside her, there was that little spark that hadn't died. She had only been in the game for 3 years; her eyes, as the other girls said, were not hard enough. When Kitty looked at Sandy, Ashley, Vivi and Lucy's eyes they were always dead. Nothing. Hope was gone. That spark, that little candle still burnt in her heart somewhere. She wanted to know that there were still good people out there.

She'd bet it all on these two. If they were like the rest it was over, she'd put out that candle herself. They _were_ just like the rest. They were men. They couldn't be any different...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...
*
“I...”  No more words escaped the woman as she watched the man walk away.  She looks down at the dogs still whimpering slightly but no longer in a panicked state.  “Wh-what...”  Bridget wasn't sure what was reality or what was fiction any more.  “It w-was s-so r-real...”  Tears stung her eyes when the black wolf like dog walked forward and licked her hand.  Reaching out she felt the soft fur beneath her hand.

“C-come o-on...”  Bridget glanced once more at the back of the man, his muscles toned but no longer looking like the predator she had witnessed moments before.  Shaking her head slightly the woman turned and rushed toward the ship.  for the time being she decided not to think about what happened. 

There wasn't anymore incidents and they made it to the ship.  “Quic-ckly.” She said to the dogs then gave a chuckle, one that sounded a bit empty to her ears.  “You c-can't r-really help.  C-can you?”  The dogs tilted their heads and wagged their tails before stretching out on the deck.  “F-fine.”  Bridget looked around then sighed.  “H-how am I s-suppose t-to d-do this alone?”  She frowned and set about doing what needed to be done.



*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

“I...”  Adora was struck dumb for a moment.  Her confused mind tried to comprehend what was going on.  She thought about what had happened the last time they truly talked, well more like he talked while she once again stared dumbly at him.  It disturbed the young woman greatly that she displayed either anger or stupidity when around black haired man.  

“Wait.”  she stated bluntly but looked away when she felt the heat on her face.  'Blushing?  Am I blushing?'  The words echoed around her mind when he gave her the compliment.  “Thank you...”  Once again her mind moving slowly, taking a few moments to process the words.  “No.  No thank you!  When did you see my body?!”  She staggered when the realization hit but she wondered if he saw more while she had been sleeping.  She wouldn't put it past him. 

It wasn't until now that Adora had even thought of what happened.  She had been to confused and pleasantly surprised at the change in Kai.  Now she knew it was once again a ploy.  “You little shit!”  Adora dug in her heals but he grabbed her wrist and marched off toward the village.  “Let me go you...you...”  At a loss for words, Adora's arm swung to smack him in the back of the head but then froze as the wall of fire flashed in front of them.

A yelp escaped Adora in surprise.  Opening her mouth to start berating someone for being so careless, she closed it shock as Kai pushed her behind him as if he could protect her.  “Oh for the love of...”  Adora stepped around him and looked at the man climbing to his feet.  “Every piece of land since I met you...”  Adora motioned toward Kai then she listened to the soft drawl from the cowboy for a moment then saw the other man.  “Right.  Moving now.”  She grabbed Kai's arm and attempted to move him backward.  “Not our fight.  Let's let the man deal with him shall we?”  She didn't know if Kai would move but once she saw the guns she decided to vacate the area.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Feb 19, 2012)

*Saga*
Toujou Island​
Saga’s ears perked up at the mention of ‘sweets’. Managing to lift herself, she turned her head in the direction that the voices came from.

“Um…I can…m-make sweets…if there are ingredients…”

The innkeeper looked at Saga and scratched his head. Saga was still shivering, and her skin was nearly blue from the frostbite. 

“I don’t mean for this to come across the wrong way, but how do you intend to make anything like that?”

“I-I’m…sorry?”

“Blindfolded and nearly frozen, I mean.”

“Oh…it’s…okay. I just n-need to know…where everything is…”

The innkeeper looked at the lady that just made the dynamic entry, as if to ask if she was fine with eating whatever Saga makes, and turns back to Saga.

“Well, if you insist. Tell you what; if Miss Sweet Tooth over here likes what you make, you can consider it payment for a small dinner. Sound good?”

Saga nodded happily, and did her best to stand up. The innkeeper led her by the hand to the kitchen door, but stopped before they went through.

“Say…what are you going to make, anyway?”

“I…I can make cream puffs.”


----------



## Cooli (Feb 19, 2012)

*Eris and Sarasa; Fort Worthrow*

Sarasa and Eris were also at the crater, helping Quint and Goodchild out of it. Aside from their clothes being completely tattered, and a few scratches and scraps, the two of them had managed to survive and help take down the knight, though Quint and Goodchild were the ones who did most of the work. The wounds Quint and Goodchild sustained were obtained while trying to protect Eris and Sarasa, respectively. True to their word, Quint and Goodchild made sure that no one died.

Ow! Hey! Watch it!

Oh shut up you pansy! You whine like a girl! Eris repositioned Quint, causing him to yell out again Suck it up!

Gah! Just let me go! I'm fine! I can walk on my own!

Are you alright? Sarasa asked as she helped Goodchild along

Yes, I'll be fine. I just need a little rest.

I'm sorry to have caused you so much trouble. If I were stronger . . .

Do not blame yourself. It was my duty and my promise to protect you. Any amount of damage would be acceptable to see my goal accomplished. Even if it meant my death in the process.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Firecracker Pirates...
> *
> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> ...



"Thank Yah, Ma'am, I'd feel a lot better if a beautiful young woman such as yourself were out of harms way." Livio adjusts his hat down just a bit more. "It'd be a darned shame if a face as pretty as that were to get even a little scratch on it... Like slinging mud on the mona lisa." With that Livio leaps into the air with a hard push and points both guns down on the massive old man. 

"Now here me out old man! You ain't gettin my tech so just forget it!" With that, many orbs fall out of the sides of his guns, Livio then fires like mad into the old man, the bullets piercing into his body at an alarming rate, but seemingly doing no damage. "Damned old bastard..." Livio rolls across the ground as he lands harshly. Pressing the two buttons on the sides of his guns the orbs erupt into a massive net of wires, electrifying everything they touch with a powerful shock. 

Though, Livio can tell the old man is effected this time. "Nnng... You.. brat!" The old man shouts, his massive muscles trying to push the wires off him. "Now now old man, Ain't nice to be callin people brats." Livio stood up and put his guns back in their holsters. "Not when people like you are out there." 

Livio then reached behind his back and pulled out a strange looking gun, with wires and lights all around it. It was about the size of a sawed off shot gun but had only one barrel. "This what you want old man?" Livio smirked, holding out the strange looking weapon. "GIVE IT HERE!" The old man screams, throwing the wires off himself and charging Livio. "Very well." 

Livio had wanted to avoid using this one, it's shock as a bit more than most can handle... a weapon still in progress really. "I hope you like sleepin." BLAM!!!! The sound was like a sonic boom as the gun fires a massive round into the old mans chest, it was about the size of a softball and everyone around could hear it connect with a loud THUD!

Then there was silence as the old man dropped to the ground, the massive round stuck in his chest. There was no movement from him, he merely stopped. "Seems my theory was correct." Livio walked over to the old man and closed his eyes. "You were a cyborg weren'tcha?" Livio looks down at the round and removes it from the old mans chest, four thick needles could be seen, an electrical charge running through them. "And i just short circuited yer power supply."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2012)

Sendo and Shin

Vergil's Corruption of Shin's Innocence

It seemed a series of tests were in order, Shin was still not sure what was going on but Sendo was first and as the two stared each other down, Shin observed quietly and attentively to their duel. His hands pushing the temptress away seemed to signal an end somehow, he was not sure if Sendo had won or lost but before he could ask the siren turned her gaze on him. 

It seemed it was his turn already. As she stepped closer to him, the young swordsman could not help but to back away in fear and confusion. Was this one of those maneaters, he had been warned about during bootcamp, the beauties that ate a man whole and spat them out when they were done with him? He sure felt as if he was about to swallowed up by this seductress. 

She leaned in, he closed his eyes as his muscles locked up and cold sweat started dripping from his forehead, but that bite he was fearing never came. What eventually came though, was far more shocking than he could've possible imagined. The words she used, things he had never heard about, things he had never even thought possible were whispered in his ear. The sensations bombarded his nerves, the unsettling images  flashed before his eyes.

Kitty kept on the assault, expertly seducing this marine boy and when  she felt trembling hands go for some of her more softer body parts she sighed in defeat, it was expected but still she had hoped she would be proven wrong. 

*"Hmmm?"*

When something wet ran across her chest, her eyes went wide in shock. Went those hands and wetness traveled downwards, she got down right furious and looked down with the intent to grab this little fucker and mess him up, marine or not.

Redness was not was she expected to see, nor did she expect to hear a dull thud. Her fingers reached for the red liquid on her chest that trailed down and down on the floor was an unconscious Shin, who had an look of utter shock and fright on his face and nose that was still dripping blood.

*"Did he just faint?" *


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 19, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





InfIchi said:


> "
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Unnamed Crew

Kai

Kai was unaware he had displeased the woman, or that he would've been smacked had it not been for the flaming distraction. He wasn't sure what was going on, but his first instinct was to step in front of Adora.

?Oh for the love of...? She stepped around him, and two stared at the man sprawled on his back. ?Every piece of land since I met you...? Kai briefly turned to face her, not sure of what she meant and had been about to ask that but the mysterious cowboy warning and Adora saying. ?Right. Moving now.? Before she grabbed his arm, interrupted him, he did not budge though. ?Not our fight. Let's let the man deal with him shall we??

"Sorry babe, I will try to do as much as I can for you but running everytime isn't going to be one of those anymore." Sure, when one half of an island was on fire and marines were firing at you on the other half, then it was pointless to stay but he'd never have a chance at getting anywhere near his dream goals if he didn't stop screwing around and running away.

"Thank Yah, Ma'am, I'd feel a lot better if a beautiful young woman such as yourself were out of harms way." Wait, what? "It'd be a darned shame if a face as pretty as that were to get even a little scratch on it... Like slinging mud on the mona lisa." Was this bastard hitting on his soulmate? The fuck.

Possessively  he grabbed hold of Adora by the hip and pulled her close to him, he wasn't sure what was going and why these two were fighting but that cowboy was starting to look a lot like he could use a kick in the head or two. "Who the hell does that guy think that he is, hitting on my very own soulmate." Yeah, he was going to beat up that poncho wearing asshole. As soon as he was done messing around with that old guy.

"Hold my coat, I need to kick his ass....I may not be worthy of you yet, but that fucker isn't even worthy of talking to you." He handed her his coat, fully intending to close to 'his' woman. "Make sure to stay back, I don't want to you getting even a single scratch on that utterly perfect body and magnificent personality it contains inside." He stepped closer to Livio, who at the time was still busy with his fight though. 

"As soon you're done beating on that poor grandpa, I'll teach you a what happens if you hit on that goddess of a woman!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 19, 2012)

*Ultimate Shootout!*

_Asuka vs. Dax_ ​
While the Firecrackers clashed with their enemies and some prooved to be victorious, a battle of gunslingers was taking place. The residents of Ambrosia Island stayed inside their huts and homes, too scared to even take a step outside. The reason why was because of the numerous shouts being fired as Asuka and her foe, Dax fought. It was amazing that it had lasted even ten minutes, normally fights between gunslingers of their skill ended in three. As they moved through the city though, their battle continued.

"Shit!" Asuka shouted as she spun through the air, a bullet flying at her. It narrowly misses and the young gunslinger lands on a balcony to one of the houses. Meanwhile, Dax, on top of a roof, pointed his gun at Asuka and with one palm, he wiped sweat off his forehead. The white-haired boy was tired, no matter how hard he tried to hide the fact. Asuka was as well, sweat dripping from every inch of her body. She didn't mind it, though. Instead, there was a slight grin on her face as she eyed Dax. 

"You might as well give up, Ms. Lasaro. There is only one conclusion and it is foregone..." He stated slowly as he fired off another shot. _"No more dodging,"_ Asuka thought in her head, spinning Glock in her hand, she fired off another shot from her bullet which slammed into Dax's. The two bullets created a minor explosion, due to the gunpowder placed in them. Dax was about to fire off another shot, but suddenly smoke filled the area. "Smoke Shot..." He heard Asuka whisper as an Asuka-shaped shadow moved through the smoke. Dax cursed, that bullet she fired earlier was loaded with smoke! He tried to react, but he was strucken by what felt like a pistol and was sent spinning. The boy struggled to regain his balance and as soon as he did, he fired off several shots towards Asuka's shadow. "I have to get rid of this damn smoke." He murmured as he misses his shot.

Dax quickly turned his back and started to run, the only thing on his mind being escaping from the smoke which was obscuring his vision. Asuka followed, her guns in hand. She was aware that Dax was leading her out of the smoke, but she planned to finish things with him soon. Once they pushed out of the smoke, she was immediately barraged by bullets. 

"Die!" Dax yelled out, his shots rapid. Asuka grinned, he was starting to lose composure. The sweat on his forehead not only showed his drained energy, but also his nervousness. Soon... Asuka would be able to finish the little bastard off. First, she had to worry about all of the bullets flying at her, though. She fired a bullet from her gun which then exploded into a seemingly large pillow. The pillow attacked as a shield, stopping the bullets in their tracks. However, the pillow started to 'deflate' after the rain of bullets stopped. Now it was just Asuka and Dax staring at each other. A tic appeared above the arrogant boys head, "No... You should be dead. This is an easy job, the Don trusts me. I can handle a measly gunslinger like yourself." He told himself, firing another shot, but Asuka lazily moved her neck to the side.

 "How?" He questioned, firing off another shot. Asuka snaps her neck once more to avoid it. Dax took a step back, "No... You're not better than me. Don told me so, I'm suppose to kill you... So die!" He shouted, pulling out both of his pistols and firing several more rounds, but to his amazement, Asuka continued to dodge. "Cut yourself a break, kid. You're not going to beat me like that!" Asuka said with a grin. Dax took a step back and his eyes widened as he looked into Asuka's.

*"Evil Eyes."* 

A wave of horror and tension came over Dax as he looked into Asuka's eyes. They radiated with... pure evil, as they didn't dare blink. He didn't know what he was doing as he fired another shot, but it was just as quickly dodged by Asuka. Asuka merely walked closer, dodging each and everyone of Dax's random attacks. It was as if she could see them coming, until she got so close that Asuka could literally breathe on his face. It was then that she put her gun to his stomach and whispers to him, "Give up..." Dax slowly nodded as a bullet was fired into his stomach and he hit the floor. His body started to convulse as he died, his stomach cramping up. He wriggled around, trying to break the cramp. 

"No... no.. What the hell are you!"

Asuka looked back at him and smirked, "Someone who is simply above your league."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

The woman's mind was a blur.  The fight that happened before was something she didn't not wish to watch again, especially since it culminated with the death of one of the men.  Once Tiana was able to get Mari settled she took in the men, one bleeding heavily.  “I can fix that.”  She pointed toward his chest and arm.  “Just sit down here.”

Goodchild looked at her suspiciously but knew he didn't have much choice in the matter.  Something needed to stop the bleeding.  He moved quietly and didn't say a word while she dug through her bag.  Tiana put out a cloth and began laying things on it.  “First I'm going to numb things a bit.”  since he was a marine and already looking at her suspiciously she figured it would be a good thing to tell him everything that she was doing before she did it.

Taking a vile with a clear liquid in it, she rubbed a bit of the contents on the wounds before she cleaned them.  After that she took her needle sewing up the biggest of the gashes, put on some more herbs, then wrapped them.  “Take this.”  She handed him a small pouch filled with different aromatic plants.  “It will help prevent infection...”  Tiana pushed it toward him with some water.

Putting her stuff away, Tiana stood then shook out the long piece of cloth and walked over to the other Marine.  “May I?”  She questioned while pointing toward his side.  Glancing at the other man he nodded and pulled his hands away.  Prodding the side gently Tiana nodded when he hissed.  “Looks like you probably cracked them.”  she then began to wrap the cloth tightly around his chest.  “It will take a while to heal but keep that on and it should keep them from hurting overmuch.  Oh...”  She went back and took out some more herbs and handed each one of them a packet.  “For pain.”

Tiana then looked toward everyone and the disbelief on their faces.  “I heal those that need it.”  she wasn't going to make excuses for her actions because this is what she knew.  Tiana didn't know why or how she knew it but she did.  “I think we should go...”  The woman began to feel a bit uncomfortable at the moment and suggested the one thing she knew needed to happen.  "It might help if you took those things off of her too.  I mean she would move faster..."  She pointed at Mari then grabbed her bag.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. V, Confrontation]​*​
[The Battle on Silvermoon Begins, Jackie D. Roberts]​
Jackie?s jade green eyes shift from side to side, she was desperately looking for a route of escape, but it seemed that the Steel Squadron had her surrounded.  ?Dammit.? she mumbles lowly. She was hoping to avoid conflict this early in the intrusion into Silverblood. Slowly she moved her hand toward her sides. A single shot fires over the stillness of the heart, and just to the left of Jackie?s right foot a smoking hole opens in the earth. ?I do hope I get to take you to trial, Jack. But if I must, I will kill you where you stand.? Walkian states lowly, a smoking pistol was now gripped firmly in his hand. Jackie was so preoccupied with the iron clad men around her that she didn?t notice him pull his pistol. ?I promise you a fair trial.? He adds as he lifted his gun to the side of his head. Jackie?s frozen body slowly begins to relax,  ?A fair trial here, ends in a hanging for me.? Jackie bites knowing the politics of Steel Squad.

Walkian just gives a shit eating grin, ?Then there is nothing more for you here.? He simply replies as the circling men started to close in on Jackie.  ?What if I were to willingly leave?? Jackie quickly asks as she widens her stance in a defensive manner. ?The moment you step foot on my island with the intent to kill General Fang, you became a terrorist, and the only way you?re leaving her is on the end of a rope.? Wilkian states firmly states, this made the situation even worse. The gears started to turn deep in the back of Jackie?s mind, knowing full well that if she went for her weapons she would be shot she starts to formulate her route of escape. All that she need was for one of these goons to get close enough.

?Take her, she should now know not to resist.? Walkian orders, his eyes were focused on Jackie. Just in case she tried something. Again Jackie felt the underestimation of her ability oozing from the man, this may just play out in her favor. ?Come on girl.? The closest solider orders as he wrapped a hand around one of her wrist. `Bingo` With a snap Jackie?s cloths spin as she reverses the hold. Walkian is quick to react, but his rounds harmlessly bounce off his man?s armor as Jackie slides in behind him.  ?Chord Cutting Style; Saber Cat Fangs.? Jackie whispers in the man?s ear as more shots bounce off his armor. ?Give it up Calico Jack.? Walkian shouts, but Jackie isn?t listening. Slipping three fingers in between the soldier?s helmet and cuffed armor she digs them deep into his throat and snatches hold of his carotid vein. The sudden shock of pain rocks the man, but he can do little to stop Jackie as she pulled away even as he attempted to stop her.

The sudden loss of blood flow quickly buckles the man, and his death is swift as his gray armor stains red. In that same instant as he hit the ground, Jackie bounded into the forest. Don?t let her get away!? is shouted quickly as Walkian drops from his perch. ?Only I can bring her in! Don?t allow her into the Enclave?s territory!? he shouts while running and reloading his pistol. ?I?ll be damned if I allow that fool Dorff all the glory.? He grumbles as his men followed him into the thick of the woods.  Meanwhile Jackie is already almost an entire football field ahead of her pursuers. ?Stop there assassin!? another voice rings as a man dressed in light military fatigues steps into view, in his hand a saber twist in anticipation,  ?Damn, Twin Rolette Style~? Jackie bites pulling her daggers from their sheaths.  ?Knave of Hearts!? is shouted as both daggers fire around and up as she ducks under the presses up toward her new opponent. Both blades catch the man about his chest and lift him from the ground launching him into the air,  ?Finishing Technique; Spike Anchor!? she growls squatting to build power in her muscles.

Exploding from the ground she catches the man as he starts to fall earthward, with a spin she connects a boot to his throat and cascades him toward the ground. With a thud she lands on him and twists the back of her heel across his throat, breaking his neck.  Looking up Jackie spies iron, the Steel Squad had caught up with her, but as of yet hadn?t spotted her. Ducking behind a tree Jackie slowly sneaks further into the woods. ?I sure you men have heard that Walkian?s Steel Squadron is after the hired assassin, but we. The Enclave will be the ones to bring this killer in for judgment and again bring the glory to our General and our King.? A male voice rallies and soon the sound of men and women alike can be heard cheering in like. Coming up to the clearing Jackie pauses, _ Dammit_ she thinks. First it was Walkian, now him. She had run across Colonel Jonathan Dorff. If Walkian lead the elite seals of Silverblood?s army, Dorff?s Enclave was the bulk of the military and by said to be the most ruthless man on the island~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2012)

*[The Deal Struck]​*​
[Firecracker Pirates, Doc’s Dilemma]​

Bridget didn’t quite seem to know what to say, and Doc planned it that way as he turned on his heels and began to walk away.  He felt those eyes on him once more before she turned and ran off. * “Now, what am I to do with you?”* Doc asks, his voice was now back to that hollow empty tone, and Chasm hissed with delight, his mechanical jaws grinding with delight,  “Just kill me, if you don’t my brother will.” Trixie grumbles while lightly struggling against Chasm’s mechanics. * Kill?’* Doc asks,  “Don’t tell me that you plan on releasing her? If you don’t kill her Fenway, her ‘brother’, will.” Chasm hisses in a mechanical tone. Trixie’s breath pauses momentarily,  “H-how does it know that? Just who are you two?” Trixie demands now fighting a bit more. * “Who I am is of little concern, let’s just say there is little that gets pass my gaze.”* Doc states drolly.  “Why all the mystery, whoever you are, it’s going to die with me. As this things said, if you don’t Fenway will.” Trixie sobs. * “Chasm, here.”* Doc orders, a disgruntled hiss escapes his mechanics, but soon he complies and releases his hold, with a flap of his mechanical wings is soon on Doc’s left shoulder. 

 “So, you are merely going to allow me to kill myself?” Trixie asks as she sits up. Doc just splits a grin toward her, * “Who said anything about you dying? Chasm, the Diachrome Egg.”* Doc states holding a hand out. Chasm’s eyes grow dim, then with a snap his head turns toward Doc as his gears freeze.  “Are you serious Shiruba? This egg.” Chasm clicks,  “Is more than a play thing.” it adds skulking over to Doc’ other shoulder. * “I know what the Egg is Chasm.”* Doc replies, his eyes still focused on Trixie who was now rubbing her neck.  “If you know; then why her Shiruba? This egg is my mate, and its owner signifies the one you plan to mate with as well!” it states harshly, its teeth snapping at Doc’s ears. * “The Shin-Ra is has been dead for six years, and so have their customs, don’t antagonize me Chasm, the egg.”* Doc states, more firmly. Chasm hisses, but complies and rears back, the sound of gears grinding can be hear as its chest plate opens, from it a small silver egg with black designs is produced and sat in Doc’s open palm. 

* “Now, go to the Firecracker Ship, protect the girl.”* Doc orders but Chasm hisses,  “I’m no guardian, but a killer.” he clicks, but Doc merely casts a cold look his way,  “Fine.” and with that Chasm takes flight. * “Now let me explain, Trixie, what a Diachrome ‘Clockwork’ Egg is.”*~~ Moments later Chasm flies down on Bridget to her utter surprise, landing on her shoulder, without the first word he slinks his serpentine head around and looks her in the eyes with his dark blue orbs. A small click is heard, and the then crawls down the length of her body. His whip like tail quickly grabs onto her backpack and turns to a segment of chains. Casting a single glance back he turns and opens it before turning into a pocket watch and falling in.~~

[20 Minutes Later~]

 “Tell me young lady; is there anything I can help you with?” Doc asks, he was now squatting on the ship’s railing. Now back in the clothing Bridget met him in he looked a lot less intimidating, and in his hand a very old looking book is clenched. ~~

*[The Calm Before the Storm]​*​
[Rak?r Boneater; A Touch of Destiny]​

There is a storm brewing off the cost of Vandit , but not in the literal sense, this is a figurative storm who’s implications will leave this island lawless and on the verge of Chaos and the main players to this conflict were about to take center stage~~

People gasps in disbelief as Lt. Jr. Biggs parades the man-beast Rak?r down the streets. Low growls escaped the bound muzzle of the monster, but with it he could do no harm. He lunges at one of the by standards, but is quickly reeled in by two Marines who beat him with the backs of their rifles. “Don’t kill it, it’s worth more alive than dead.” Biggs warns while cutting a glance toward his men. His men only cast a glance his way, was he that greedy, or just that crazy. Whatever the case was or may be his men comply and lift Rak?r back to his feet, “Come on mutt, this way.” The lead Marine orders pulling on the chain ushering their POW along. Little could they know, and probably wouldn’t want to know, that they were heading toward their own deaths at the hands of another envoy of Death ~~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 19, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Unnamed Crew
> 
> Kai
> 
> ...



"Wellp sir, I don't mean no harm, i promise." Livio nods towards Kai. "My mother just always taught me to be kind and be complimentary. And considerin you two are the first people i've seen outside of the shut ins here." Livio thumbs towards the barred doors and windows. "Wellp, figure i'd play nice and pay the lady a compliment."

With that, Livio placed the strange orb device in a pack he picked up from the ground. "Besides, this aint no normal old man as you can see... man's been changin himself too machine for years." With that, Livio tipped his hat to Kai and headed towards the old mans house. "If ya'll still want to duel with me, I'll be rearin to settle any grudge you got, but you best be given me time, Ain't fair fighting a man who just got kicked off a bull you know." 




Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Calm Before the Storm]​*
> [Rak?r Boneater; A Touch of Destiny]​
> 
> There is a storm brewing off the cost of Vandit , but not in the literal  sense, this is a figurative storm who?s implications will leave this  island lawless and on the verge of Chaos and the main players to this  conflict were about to take center stage~~
> ...



The incredibly tall young man Alexander Marrow, watches from a distance as the strange beast is marched through town. "So, this is the creature?" Alexander  looks at the bird sitting upon his right shoulder. The bird simply nods  to him and that was all the sign that Alexander needed. "Very well, shall we bring the bandit's back to life then?" With a smirk the slender man leaps down from the building he had perched himself on and headed into the woods.

He could see the bodies strewn everywhere, marine and bandit alike... piecing them back together would be easy. "But where is the fun in that..." Alexander  grinned viciously as his hands swept the field of bloody body parts.  Each piece begins to move and tremble, shifting towards the center mass  and forming bodies of marines and bandits. however, Alexander had wanted  to have fun, the marines and bandits were mixed and matched, different  races put together to form an amalgamation of body parts.

By the end of it, there were a few spare parts, but those too were  combined to create four legged and three armed monstrosities. "Now then. Why don't we head into town." With  an evil smirk still on his face, Alexander waves his creations into  town, their targets, Lt. Jr grade Briggs and his men... Their orders,  Slaughter all but the beast.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 20, 2012)

*[Battling the Blob]​*​
[To Adopt a Vampire, Drax Vs Jethro]​

Drax shook his fist in rapid succession, Jethro's head proved to be a harder substance than most metal. Something the poor man bat was quite regretting at this moment in time. But being a Marine that now viewed this creature as a threat Jethro didn't give Samael the time up lament his rather hasty discsion. "I crush you like a flying bug!" the hearty man growls as blood shoots from his broken nose.

Drax had injured the big man once, so he was fairly sure he could do it again. He just had to find a vernerable spot, though it appeared that the huskey Marine wasn't about to give him another chance. With a quick lunge he is atop Drax with almost blinding speed. Especially for one so round. A large haymaker follows, but Drax had seen him move one too many times. A well timed duck ushers him to safety. So with a spin he, Drax, lands another swift kick to the large Marine's skull. But as the first time around it did little to phase this walking tank.

Luckily for Drax, this time around he is able to avoid getting caught. Jethro merely growls in response though, his gears seed to be turning. Which didn't sit to well with the acrobat. Popping both arms Drax takes flight as Goku goes for the sword he had thrown earlier. And as Marcus went to intercept, Drax dearly wished he could help his new friend. First however, he would have to end his fight. One that he didn't want but was determined to finish.

His flight path took him higher and higher into the sky, though this didn't seem to bother Jethro in the least. He just watched as the bat flew all the higher. Being content to fall into martial poses. Always having a flare for the dramatic, Drax pops his wings before he closed them in on himself. With a spin he locks onto the blob and sets in his course of attack. The air popped with the speed, Drax was falling and fast, but he knew that is what it was going to take. Speed plus mass equaled velocity and that is what Drax needed. Velocity, though he failed to fully take into account the girth of his opponent. A mistake he would soon discover as he leveled out to strike.

As he does, so too does Jethro who slings his gut out to meet his opponent. Even as soft as fat is, at these speeds it was like hoisting a brick wall. And as Drax is fired like a canon ball he feels all his bones stress. A jarring thud echoes across the field as Drax plows through a mallet tree some distance away, "Better not be dead." Jethro snorts as he walks up to the broken bat. "Good, you're still breathing. Let's see if I can't fix that." the large man states as he pulled Drax up, then clamping down with a bear hug Jethro attempts to squeeze the life from his captive.

Drax attempts to struggle against Jethro, but the large Marine's grip is too strong, and worse yet he was no being crushed like a grape. His advanced hearing told Drax that Goku wasn't fairing any better, so he does the only thing left within his power. A sonic screech. Much to Drax's surprise Jethro releases him, this gives the man bat his first real weapon against this blob.

*[Day of the Dead]*​
[And When the Dead Shall Walk the Earth, Rak?r]​
Rak?r can only growl lowly to himself as he is dragged along. Like some sideshow attraction. This was one of the few things that he truly detested. And that was being put on display, like some trophy. It made more than one man pay with his life. And Oda knew, if Rak?r a could get to Lt Jr Grade Biggs not only would the man die, he'd soon be dog shit as well. The thought of turning this Pompous marine to a hyena afterthought made Rak?r chuckle maniacally, which only served to get his leash tightened.

But just as it seemed that these marines were going to get their way, and stow Rak?r away on their ship all hell seems to break loose as people start to scream erratically. Yells of zombie and monster rang out from the opening of the small port town. At first Rak?r ignored the screams, he had been called many things in his career as a gladiator. What was something else? But that is when a familiar scent hit the hyena's nose. Actually a flood of familiar scents hit his nose, and as he turned the marines around him went on the defensive.

Biggs immediately begins to issue orders as he pulled his saber and pistol, "I don't care if you see friends in there, they aren't who they were. Kill the lot of them!" he shouts as he unloads the fist round toward the small horde. "Spread out, and you keep the mutt on its leash. " the order rang as the rest of the men under Biggs reluctantly pulled their weapons. The irony of killing the dead wasn't lost on Rak?r and he breaks into a fit of laughter as the marines begin their assault. But exactly how do you kill that which doesn't live? None if the marines knew and soon their small group started to take losses.

Soon it was apparent that the tide wasn't going to swing in their favor. And this is when, as their fallen too starts to rise, that the young marine discovers there are about two flavors if humanity. Those with a spine, and those without one. As the last of Biggs' men fell he shows his true colors and flees leaving the lone Marine to face the horde that now advanced on him, their sole mission still ringing through their decayed minds. Thinking he had escaped Biggs will soon know that Marrow has even less mercy than his minions~~


----------



## Eternity (Feb 20, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Grand Pirates - Arc 1*
> 
> *Gran in the Bangoli Isles...*
> 
> ...



*Cielian Murtagh
Bad meets Big meets Bad*

_Location:_ Bangoli Isles
_Status:_ Pissed, Loaded, Smashed, Drunk...you get the idea..

Down by the river, far from the sights of men sits a surtain someone. Well..hunched over a stone, barfing out into the river is slightly more accurate. "Hyeh, I should have stopped after that fourth one..I  still have no freakin' idea how I got those kissing marks on me. I just hope it was the smoking' hot babes, and not some okama..." A felt a cold chill rushing up his spine. "Yeah, gotta have been those hotties. Gotta..." Another load of spew came out before he  turned around and leaned on the stone he was hunched over. "Ugh..some of that booze have'ta been bad.."

It took him a great deal of stumbles and small naps to get back onto his feet without falling head first into the ground. Twilight had entered when he felt sober enough to walk back into town. For anyone looking at him, they would see a sorry excuse of a man. Tattered clothing, long hair and full beard. If it wasn't for his piercing eyes and somewhat upstanding walk, they would believe he was a beggar. He was no beggar, but he did share one thing with those lowlives. No money.

"Gotta eat. Gotta eat." he mumbled, stumbling into the first door with any kind of food sign. With a stir, he almost crashed into 'Yu's Table', forcefully sat down at the first table he could find, and barfed straight onto the man sitting on the same table, a ridiculously large man with a jawbone mounted to his chin.

"Sorry." he mumbled, ignoring the man. "Oy, someone give me a something to fuckin' eat. I'm starving here!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 20, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The compliments issued by the strange made Adora feel good.  She wasn't the type to be suckered by a handsome face, compliments, and soft drawl.  Okay, maybe she was.  Adora was a woman after all but she wasn't her mother and no way was she going to act like her.  Just as she was about to toss back something else, Kai stepped in.

“Oda damn it!”  Adora snapped trying to interject when she could.  Kai was getting all aggressive with the man because of her and she wasn't happy about it.  “What do you think you are doing?”  The woman kicked out, her booted foot hitting the back of Kai's knee.  His leg bent slightly but nothing more happened.  “Stop that!”  She snapped again, frustrated that she couldn't do much else to him.

Placing both hands on her face, Adora rubbed her cheeks then let her hands fall away.  “I really need a drink...”  She mumbled to herself and glared at the pair.  Not only did Kai start a fight with someone they don't know over something that was true, now he cheapened a few comments that made her feel good.  “You are such a jerk!”  Adora glared at him.  Taking his coat she threw it over his head and stormed away.

“Get yourself killed you idiot!”  She looked over her shoulder as she walked away.  “See if I care!”  Adora crossed her arms and began looking at the buildings while she moved.  “Starting a fight with someone for no reason...”  she grumbled to herself and tried to focus on why they had come here in the first place.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Day of the Dead]*​
> [And When the Dead Shall Walk the Earth, Rak?r]​
> Rak?r can only growl lowly to himself as he is dragged along. Like some sideshow attraction. This was one of the few things that he truly detested. And that was being put on display, like some trophy. It made more than one man pay with his life. And Oda knew, if Rak?r a could get to Lt Jr Grade Biggs not only would the man die, he'd soon be dog shit as well. The thought of turning this Pompous marine to a hyena afterthought made Rak?r chuckle maniacally, which only served to get his leash tightened.
> 
> ...



You marine Lt. could run all he liked, but he was being followed by the tall slender man. Marrow had made sure that his minions would finish off any of Brigg's remaining men. But Alexander wanted Brigg's for himself, he wanted to take the light from that man's eyes. With his long and slender leg's Alexander was able to move quickly, quietly and most importantly, catch up with Brigg's in a matter of moments. 

"Monsters!" Brigg's shouts, "Demons from the dead! The dead do not walk!" He screams, the man had been broken, seeing the dead rise again would break any normal man though, but whose normal now a days.... 

"Monsters you say!? Beasts you say!? The demons from hell to guide you to your long awaited home!" Brigg's hears the sinister voice shout from behind him, he turns to see who is speaking to him and there behind him, the long slender figure of Alexander Marrow, his hair flowing in the wind behind him like a cape of shadow. 

"Welcome death for it is the only reward you shall be given today!" Alexander threw his arms out and the dead roots of forgotten trees shoot out of the ground and wrap around the marine, forcing him to the earth with a loud thud. A small cloud of dust erupts from the fall, obscuring the marine's vision... as it settles, he can see a pair of shiny black shoes in front of his eyes. 

Looking upward he can see the seven feet of death standing before him. "Brigg's is it? Man of the marines? A man of honor to the world..." Alexander crouched down and grabbed a hold of Brigg's cheeks with his long slender fingers. "Do you know me Briggs? Do you know who i am?" Alexander smirked as he looked into the marines eyes, he was speechless, motionless, the man had gone and pissed himself even.

"I am death Briggs, The embodiment of all that is dead and dying." Alexander squeezed down on the marines cheeks and smiled. "You Brigg's are dying. Slowly, Painful... day by day your body falls apart and day by day you become older... you become weaker, you become more lethargic." Alexander forces Brigg's head to move with each word, each descriptor, up and down, side to side.  

And with moving the marines head, Alexander moves his own in a circle to forwards and backwards. "I wish to tell you a truth of the world Mr. Briggs, a truth that shocked me as a child, but truly, I've grown to respect and enforce." Alexander forces the marines eyes into his eye. "Humans, Are, Not, Required." Brigg's eyes widen as Alexander's grin becomes more sinister... 

There is silence for a moment, then screams, screams of pain, screams of agony. Gut wrenching, blood curdling screams that go on for well over half an hour. The nearby village where the marines docked is in horror, not just from the monsters that infest the town, but the screams... screams that would haunt their nightmares for years to come. 

And once the screams are finished, Alexander Marrow walks out of the woods, wiping a blood soaked rag across his hands and throwing it to the ground. "Well, It seems that he is too far gone to use as a soldier." Alexander comments, throwing a hunk of flesh towards the bound and muzzled beast. 

The single marine that had been left to guard him was surrounded by the army of the dead that Alexander had sent for him. "Ah? You let him live? Sentimental are we?" Alexander smirks, walking over to the young marine. "We do not do sentimental." With that, The pirates hand pierces the young marine's neck, sound of gurgling and air spewing from his punctured throat escape him as he falls to the ground. "Good enough for a new soldier." Alexander remarks. 

Then, he turns his attention to the beast, the one he came here for. "You seem to be in a bind young hyena." Alexander grinned as he wiped the blood from his hand using one of the dead marines before him. "I saw the work you did in the forest. Very thorough... Perhaps you would like a job."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 20, 2012)

Sendo and Shin

Did he just faint?

That was the question posed to him as his new team mate fell to the ground with copious amounts of blood gushing from his nose.

“I…I thought that only happened in comics…” Sendo said remembering Jace’s comic of a chef who’s nose kept gushing at the sight of mermaids. Kitty and Sendo looked at each other incredulously. “um…I hate to be a bother but is there some place we can take him?”

*“Y..yeah.” *Kitty said still in shock. She’d been working for years and had never come across a reaction like that. She was in truth a little flattered, but at the same time disgusted as she wiped the red smear off her chest. She had to go home and take a shower and change. Not a good look for a girl to be standing on a street corner, trying to lure men into a dark alley when there was blood everywhere. She just hoped Capps wasn’t there.

Sendo lifted the Nihonese on his shoulders and followed Kitty to her place.

*“Just so you know, you don’t know about this place. This is for the high rollers. I swear if people find out that I brought you here, this bruise is the least of my problems.”*

“Uh…well…I don’t want you to get in trouble. We can find a hotel or I can take him to the hospital.”

*“Unless you plan on walking 5 miles with a guy on your back. All the hotels tend to close now, due…well, to us. We used to be taken up there by our clients and then one of us got killed in the room. Since then they changed their policy.”*

“Oh…” Sendo didn’t know how to respond to that story, that was said so off the cuff. Was this normal for her? “well, I guess we don’t have a choice then. Thanks.”

Shin appeared to be reliving the experience as every once in a while more blood came firing out his nose. Kitty took out a key and opened a door that was hidden from sight. They walked down some steps and suddenly their world was pink and there was an intoxicating smell in the air. Sendo’s heart started to pump at the girls on display. There must have been around 20 girls, all wearing various outfits which seemed to point to what preference the catered to. 

He scanned the faces of the girls, hoping that he wouldn’t see his wife there – when he didn’t he was disappointed. Even if they were to be reunited in these circumstances it would have been worth it to be reunited with her.

*“This way…” *Kitty beckoned. The girls stood up and looked in concern at Kitty.

“What are you doing??!” one blonde woman in leather said. Her breasts were on full display and Sendo gulped and looked to the ceiling. 

*“I couldn’t just leave him…” *Kitty said apologetically.* “Cover for me… please?” *

“You know we will, but Capps is due to come back within the hour. Anna’s been out too long and he went out looking for her. I think she’s tried to do a runner. Anyways, go do what you have to and get them the hell out of here!” the blonde said. Sendo listened but could barely concentrate. Her chest was massive…

Kitty took them upstairs and into a room which had a huge bed, come handcuffs attached to the bed, a massive tub, some handcuffs attached to the tub and a contraption even he was na?ve to.

They laid Shin down and Kitty tended to him, getting some smelling salts and some bandages. Sendo looked at the contraption whilst Kitty brought Shin round. He pressed a button and things started popping out of various holes and making a whirring sound. Sendo yelped and pressed the button to switch it off, only to make it go faster. He looked around trying to figure out how to turn it off, only to take a cucumber shaped object to the mouth.

Kitty looked around and laughed but also grimaced. *“That one goes there.”* She pointed to Shin’s butt (and not her own) to which Sendo gagged and coughed.


*Unnamed Crew.*

*Enter Kestrel!*

Crazy! That’s what these guys were. They were loud, violent…and sorta fun. He had a smile on his face as the woman continually argued with black haired spiky dude. They had to be a couple. Meanwhile the guy in the poncho was kicking some ass. He was kinda scary but seemed like a nice guy. 

Kestrel decided to introduce himself. He thought the girl was probably going to be nicer so he leaped out of the bushes and said “Hi! My name is Kestrel! Well, I’m sure it isn’t actually my name but it’s cool sounding don’t you think?” Unfortunately for Kestrel, it wasn’t just his new memories that were the problem, some of his old memories were gone too; including what happened to him and his name. Two very big memories and of course he couldn’t be sure what else he had forgotten…because he had forgotten them! Still he had a smile on his face and bright eyes. 

“I hope you don’t mind me saying but you are a really pretty lady! Your boyfriend there is a lucky guy!”


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2012)

*Gunnr's first shot​*
The sky...not a sound from the gulls.It is silent.
The sea...not a sound of waves crashing.It is silent.
The port...not a single soul can be heard.It is silent.

That is the current situation of a young lady sitting lonely within a marineship's crownest, holding a rifle slightly to her shoulder it seems almost as if she is cowering.One would think that upon knowing she is feeling majorly tense however for her it is merely a ritual to calm down.

Blending out everything apart from what she is focusing for.
Upon seeing her some would even think she is dead however deep inside she is full of life.

It was a sudden moment of surprise when her baby den den rang and broke the silence she brought upon herself.
She took the den den and a harsh deep male voice shook the silence.

"Target is fleeing rookie!!You're turn to shine, Gunnr!"
She calmly answered in monotone:
Understood.

With a gulp she stood up and took a sniping position on the nest, looking through the scope she found her target following every step of the person
Ensign Gunnr Thompson in position.Target sighted.Awaiting permission to fire.

The target was a man in his middle-ages, but also a pirate wanted for several killings.Noone truly nameworthy though.Yet still a thorn in the marines eyes.

Target is running to his ship.Distance is 200m.

"At this rate we won't get him.Permission to fire granted".

Yes, sir.

It was that moment in which Gunnr's hand began to tremble harshly.

"_Come on girl...you can do this...deep breaths._"
Is what she thought to herself to calm her spirit down.

"What are you waiting for rookie?Target will get away at this rate!"

"Ack...dammit!"

"Rookie!"

Sweating bullets and her hands trembling majorly her finger slowly but steadily pulled the trigger.
It was that moment which marked her first shot a Human Being...

Approximately 10m later​
Gunnr is still sitting lonely in the crow's nest.But not waiting for a target as a tear slided down her left eye and the sound of the returned marines on the ship can be well heard.
Along with her captain shouting out loud.

"Where is Thompson!?"

Ngghh....

Closing her ears with her still shaking hands closing her eyes she tries to escape the surroundings.
But that doesn't help as the vibrations on the nest can be felt.
Someone is standing right in front of her.
It is that moment where she couldn't hold her tears and began crying out loud.
To her surprise the response was odd as she could feel a hand petting her head and Gunnr looking to the person standing in front of her being the captain smiling at her.
Hesitantly she removed her hands from her ears and the captain began speaking to her.

"What are you crying for, Gunnr?"

The harsh yelling voice had now turned into a warm and caring one.

But I...was hesitant....
Sobbing she explained her reasoning to him.
I almost ...let the target flee!

"Yes.And?"

Huh!?
Gunnr responded quite surprised.Who wouldn't be?

"You hit the target.Not fatal.A leg shot.But still hit it.
Besides...."

The captain began laughing out loudly.

"HAHAHAAHAHA.You did better than most rookies.I've seen countless ones who wouldn't even shoot at all, thus disobeying orders.
Gunnr, what I am trying to say is...you did well."

With a giant smile on his face he offered a hand to Gunnr who's face has turned into a rather mess.
Her tears smudged her make-up but she now smiles sheepishly.

The sunlight radiated onto the two as Gunnr accepted his hand and got back up now feeling victorious.

The Captain and Gunnr looked down onto the marines and the former shouted out to the others.

"Allright, mates! Our jewel is all shining again!"

The rest of the marine crew responded different each.
Some behaved as if they ignore it.
Others were smiling.
Others were partially celebrating.

But all had 1 thing in common:
They all are fond of the new ensign.

"Ha!They mighten always show it but listen Gunnr.
You're a part of my crew.We're more than Marines.We're more than allies.
We're more than friends.On my ship...."

Halting his sentence he looked proudly to his crew then continued his sentence.

"We are family.And you are now a member as well,even if I am strict at times, I only want the best for you all."

Staring towards the ocean Gunnr still smiled but now looks proud.

Thank you, for the kind words....Captain Kane.

With a determined face she looked at Kane.

I promise to become a truly capable Marine.Even if I a Woman.

"ATTAGIRL!!That is the Gunnr we all know and love.Anyway, unless you wanna spend more time glooming let's go down."

Are we setting sail?

"Indeed.Is that the first time you're actually on the wide ocean?"

....no,sir.But I rather not get into that too much.Rathermore, where are we headed, sir?

"......drop the sir first of all.I find it embarrassing...secondly:
We are off to Loguetown!Get some rest downstairs."

Will do!

"Whoa,Whoa wha--!?"

Jumping out the nest it seems as if Gunnr defies gravity as she runs down the mast.

"Ha!That girl! Hmm....if she keeps improving like this, heh, she can actually turn quite terrifying.Towards a great future, Gunnr."

Grinning immensly Kane stares out the ocean as the ship sets sail for Loguetown.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Kai

Was it the accent? Kai wasn't sure what it was exactly, but while he had been itching to punch that guy, repeatedly if possible, but for some reason the guy quickly defused the situation rather effectively. Perhaps this was the owner of the legendary Anti-Kai equation DF, that his former captain told him about (Kai still hadn't figured out his former captain wasn't to be trusted, at all) 

The guy reacted so calmly and considerate that Kai expected he'd feel bad if he actually did beat up the guy. He was about to backpedal, though not intending to lose face but Adora snapped at him before he had a chance to do so.

?Oda damn it!? 

"What's wrong babe?" But she just yelled at him some more and kicked him in the back of the knee, what the hey? ?What do you think you are doing??

He was about to open his mouth and say something but her order to ?Stop that!? Was taken literally and his mouth snapped shut, simply staring at her with a confused expression on his face as he wondered what he could've done to piss her off. Why wasn't she swooning over the fact that he had defended her honor, he expected at least a big wet kiss for that.

Instead she mumbled something about a drink and stormed off after calling him a jerk and throwing his coat over his head. "I...Hey!?" He yelled after her when his head popped out from under the leather coat. "Women..." He sighed deeply as he placed his coat back over his shoulders again, he was a captain after all, it was kinda the dress code. He was still looking for a fancy hat though, and he needed some rings.

He gave nod to Livio who moved towards the house he had just shot out of, and then hurried after his future better half. "I...Uh....You needed a drink?" He asked shyly, offering her his flask, it would probably not do her much good. He drank absinthe from it. He may not have been educated enough to know what he did wrong, but he made an attempt to make up for it.

?Hi! My name is Kestrel! Well, I?m sure it isn?t actually my name but it?s cool sounding don?t you think?? A guy quite literally jumped out of the bushes and starting talking to them. Even for Kai's standards this was crazy, who was this guy?

?I hope you don?t mind me saying but you are a really pretty lady! Your boyfriend there is a lucky guy!?

The compliment got Kai riled up again, but when he called him her boyfriend, he gave a dramtic sigh and became a bit touched. "If only I were that lucky..." Another sigh followed as he stared at her with a blank dreamy expression on his face. that guy came out of nowhere but saw right away that Kai and Adora just belonged together (That's how he interpreted Kestrel's words) He liked the guy just fine now.

"One day she'll be my wife, you should come to the wedding."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Say Goodbye to the Ambrosia Isles!_​
Kent stumbled aboard the Firecracker's ship, bleeding heavily but healthy enough to be smoking a cigarette. "Move it move it move it!" He shouted to his crew as the ship suddenly sprung to life. "We are getting out of here! Chop chop!"

He slumped against the mast, taking a deep breath as he rubbed his broken arm. "We need a doctor or something," he muttered to himself. "He Bridget! You don't know where we could maybe find a doctor, do you?"

"My logs indicate there is a famous hospital not far from our location." HAL's voice rang out from a speaker mounted aboard the mast that Kent was sure hadn't been there before. "Despite the female's incompetence, she should be able to guide you there."

"Right..." Kent said, taking a puff of cigarette. "Is it just me, or is the boat more crowded than usual?"

Ral, who had been previously staring off into space, suddenly seemed to wake up. "The archeologist is asleep in the sick bay," he said. "And Bridget got some dogs. And the old guy."

"The old guy?" Kent asked, arching an eyebrow. "Weird. Whatever, maybe he can make some more of that Nectar stuff." He groaned and rolled his neck around, struggling to his feet.

The ship began to depart, (among angry shouts from the townspeople) and Kent walked over to the edge of the deck just in time to see the purple haired bounty hunter from before. She was currently in the process of stealing a dinghy and fending off the townspeople.

"Hey!" Kent shouted. The bounty hunter looked up and shot him a dirty look - and then the finger too, just in case he hadn't gotten the message.

Kent just chuckled. "What the fuck are you doing?!" He shouted again. He bent down and picked up a rope, hurling it with a grunt. It soared through the air and landed at the girl's feet. "Get in here!"

"Is that not the female who attempted to kill you roughly twenty minutes ago?" Came Hal's voice from the loudspeaker. Kent shrugged. 

"Yeah. So what?"

"There are less painful ways to commit suicide."

Kent laughed. "She's not gonna kill me. She's not like those guys back at the island - she's strong. And mean. I need someone like her to hurt the people I don't like for me." He chuckled again. "And besides, I'm almost out of cigarettes. Maybe she has some." He tossed another glance in her direction, but was distracted by a section of the deck that seemed to move slightly. "Is that....a ninja?"

"AAH!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*

The shout of the ninja woke him from his day dreaming moment" ?kay noobs, now that we reached this point there are some rules you all have to respect..." the firecracker pirate spoke after some more seconds spacing out, actually he was wondering if anyone wondered at least once what he would be thinking about every time he would space out although to be serious he wouldn?t know how to answer since, well, he never thinks in nothing." Wait, who?re you all? "he asked now, forgetting for a second what Kent said, he was able to recognize Bridget, Jim, Kent and Asuka, the old man and the archeologist as well but when it came to the ninja, the dogs and that strange computer thingy, he just barely noticed all of them.

Hal immediately started to say things like "retard" and "idiot" to the pirate however Ral just ignored it and went back to the topic he was talking about first." The people that have been traveling with us for a while already know this...or at least they have respected the rules without knowing. First of all I am the first mate of this crew so all the meat that comes across your hands is mine by default. "the D. guy said with a bored or to be exact an sleepy tone of voice" Second, all the suggestions, complaints and threatenings go to Kent, the captain."his speech being interrupted by a yawn coming from his mouth as a little tried to escape. 

" Third...wait don?t you think it is a good day? yes I want some meat for the meal..."he stopped as everyone looked at him with a face of "WTH!?". Scratching the back of his head, he stayed in silence as he was trying to remember once again what he was saying" Oh yeah...Whoever that interrupts Tiger D. Ral?s nap will be burned to ashes...or at least your body will be unrecognizable. "with that said, he yawned one more time before walking through the bunch of people only to sit while leaning against the mast of the ship as he immediatley started to snore.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2012)

The uncomfortable marines and the lady of the night

Sendo and Shin

"Agh!" Shin awoke startled and confused, he felt lightheaded and the first thing that came into his sight when it returned was the alluring appearance of Kitty, which had become associated with various nightmarish images for Shin and the young Nihonese noble quickly tried to put some distance between him and the woman. 

He fell down on the floor as his legs were still to weak to support his weight and Sendo quickly dropped the toy he was inspecting and helped Shin get up. When Shin realized he had been on a bed together with Kitty, he nearly had a heart attack. "W-we didnt?"He feared the worse, Sendo seemed to have a small idea what Shin was suspecting and he quickly shook his head and reassured the younger marine.

"No, you fainted and we brought you here so you could recover." Shin let out a breath he didn't even know he was holding, while he slightly recoiled when Kitty came closer, he did accept her offer of some juice. He felt dead tired and dehydrated or something.
"I've never fainted in my life." He eventually regained some of his wit though.

"I'm sorry for offending you miss." He couldn't quite manage to look at her as he stammered an apology. "I didn't want to make it seem as if the thought of....you know..... Repulsed me or anything." He had never been this emberassed in his life. "Not that I'm a....Virgin." He said that last word real soft, like Oda could strike him down any second now just for saying the word. "But I'm a bit old fashioned with those things, I would like a dinner and a show first.....Get to know you firs...." He was so out of it, it only now occured to him that for the woman those things were just work for her.

"I'm sorry.....I-i....Uh.....What were we supposed to do again?" He asked. "You needed help, I believe."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 21, 2012)

The Hairless Ape and the Winged Wonder

To Adopt a Vampire, Goku and Drax​
The deadlock was broken by Goku, reacting to marcus' move to end this skirmish by twisting his blade and scraping the cutting edge across the Son's wounded palms. He let go of the blade before his hands were ground to bits and let himself fall backwards.

With an catlike flexability, perhaps something like a spidermonkey would be more appropriate, he made a backflip and used the legs that came off the ground to kick his opponent away to buy him the time he needed for his next move. Gritting his teeth, he pushed off with his bleeding hands and launched himself away in some kind over handstand jump maneuver that sent him in the direction of the sword he had been running to before.

The knew he couldn't drag this out any longer, the guy fought like a beast but the sheer size and raw strength of that beast were too lethal a threat for the smaller Marcus and sleek elegant weapon. The difference in their reach was too great and though wounded, the last thing he should do is let this turn into a battle of raw strength again from close up. He needed to end this now, while the gorillaman was wounded and reaching for his sword.

The battle come to end in that moment, with Goku drawing his zanbato out of the tree and Marcus moved in for the kill with a risky charge.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 21, 2012)

*Sendo and Shin*

Kitty became a little defensive when Shin mentioned that she required help,

*“I don’t need help from anyone, I…”* even she couldn’t convince herself of that. She sat on the bed.

*“I don’t want to be here. At first I thought it would be a good way to earn a bit of extra money, but it seems for everyone here, the situation always gets worse rather than better. Family members that are suddenly arrested and you have to pay bail, or your brother gets kidnapped and there’s a ransom you have to pay, or you yourself get hooked on drugs…”* she stared at the wall.

*“It’s not coincidence. We all know it but we can’t do anything. We try and dissuade other girls from joining then we get beaten….sometimes killed. We’re nothing. Just trash to be used…just things for ….”* She started crying, the lines she was made to repeat over and over flooding back to her.

“My god…that’s…horrible.” Sendo said looking to Shin who looked equally disturbed by it.

*“You know it wouldn’t be so bad if we felt we could leave it at any point. But this is like slavery. I don’t know what you could do though. Capps is our pimp, he has deals going on with the high rollers and the guys in power. We occasionally get sent out to entertain…”* the last word she almost spat out. *“Those fuckers have got some weird tastes.”*

Sendo looked to the contraption he inadvertently switched on.

*“No, much weirder than that…”* Kitty sighed as she noticed Sendo’s look. 

“We shall help you. Perhaps if we disposed of this Capps..” Shin said

*“Sure, if it were that easy I’d have done it myself. He’s powerful, keeps his little bitches around him all the time. Capps himself has a devil fruit that’s kinda scary. He turns into…this…thing. Sometimes does the girls whilst in that form and…”* she looked to the side and concentrated on preventing her gag reflex from kicking in. *“It’s not nice.”*

"That's not legal, surely the marines..." Sendo stopped himself, "Never mind, I know what they can be capable of."

"What do you say Shin, you as pissed off as I am?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2012)

*[A new Life, and A new Beginning]​*​
[To be a Firecracker; Doc Whiskey]​​
A ring of purple smoke ringed Doc’s head as he leaned on the ship’s railing. Though he may have been there physically, his mind was a million miles away as Kent stumbled up onto the ship. Firmly clenched in his right hand was a rolled up wanted poster, it of course was his and his thoughts were bouncing around on it amongst other subjects. Although it seemed he was looking at Ambrosia, he was actually staring pass the small Island he had called home for almost six months. ~

* “I find it funny, Doc.”* a voice boomed pulling the elderly man’s attention, a man in a dark suit walked up to him and leaned on the railing so that they were face to face. Pulling a semi-gloved hand to his face the familiar person flicks a hat back before allowing it to trace down the length of his black tie. _ “What do you mean.. Actually what do you want?”_ Doc asks looking at Shiruba-Kistune as he pulled that same butterfly knife from behind his person. * “My body?”* Shiruba replies with a sly grin as he opened the blade with a fancy spin, * “But in all seriousness, as I said I find it funny you say our customs are dead Doc.”* Shiruba adds as he starts to clean his nails. _ “They are, the Shin-Ra died six years ago with the Lone Wolf Squadron.”_ Doc replies a puff of smoke leaving his clenched lips.

* “Is that so? Then why is it, that you follow a dead people’s ways, to the letter even today?”* Shiruba asks while opening those sharp yellow eyes, for once Doc seemed dumbfounded, and though he knew what this man was speaking of  he decided that he was going to play dumb, _ “I hardly know what you’re talking about, it’s obvious all those years pent up in our mind has dulled you, or made you delusional.”_ Doc states allowing the pipe in his mouth to roll to the other side. _* “Oh, don’t try and play dumb, I’m you. Or should I say, you’re me. I know what is going through our head. How many of our ribs did Trixie break with that blow? Three?”*_ Shiruba asks, that vile grin spreading. _ “Four, she cracked the rest.”_ Doc replies, trying to keep his focus off his pain. * “So, can it be said she kicked our collective ass then?”* is asked, but it was a rhetorical question asked to prove a point. * “So a woman that didn’t kick our ass, wasn’t given the silver Diachrome Egg, that isn’t meant by our people as a sign of marriage. Is that it?”* 

_ “Don’t you have somewhere to be?”_ Doc asks avoiding the whole stupid question. Shiruba laughs as he pulled himself from the railing. * “Well I was having a nice talk with the fellas, before I came to talk to you. Tell you what Doc, I’ll give  Kuroi-Kistune your regards.”* Shiruba lightly states, _ “Sensei?”_ is asked in return, but not answered as Shiruba walks away phasing through Kent as the man made his way to the railing and then vanishing back into the recesses of Doc’s mind.~~

Now pulled back into the waking world, he listens as Kent more or less asked Asuka to join them then have an argument with a disembodied voice, Doc started to wonder what he got himself into when he noticed that Kent had a badly injured arm. Now he missed Hal and Kent’s conversation on the subject, daydreaming and all, and walks up to him. Rolling the pipe in his mouth he grabbed the arm and pressed on it in several spots. This causes Kent to growl angrily in surprise,  “What the hell old man, what are you doing?!” Kent half asks and half shouts in Doc’s ear. Pulling a hand free, Doc rolls a finger in one of his ears before spewing raspberry scented smoke in Kent’s face.  “Well, I’m trying to figure out how injured you are.” Doc replies casting his gaze back down to the arm as he held it. Kent’s anger lightly subsided,  “Well, think you can make us some of that nectar stuff later?” is asked even in lue of the events they couldn’t quite remember.

Doc slightly pulls back, he is dressed very differently now fitted in a form fitting spandex uniform, blue and black in color, he holds a medical tricoder in the hand he once held Kent’s arm. A Star Fleet Insignia sparkled in the light on the upper left portion of his chest.  “Dammit Kent, I’m a Doctor. Not a Mixologist.” Doc states drolly as he bit down on his pipe.  “You’re a doctor?” Kent asks, ignoring the strange get up somehow. Doc gives Kent a weird look; he was now back in his normal clothing the shorts and Hawaiian shirt.  “No? What gave you that idea sonny?” Doc asks pushing his sun cap back.  “I just know a little about injury from experience, seems your arm is broken in two places, and judging from that angry growl. You probably have a hairline fracture.” Doc states pulling a length of hammock from no where.  “If I had to garner a guess, I would say you met Fenway’s Impact Dial. Nasty Weapon, best I can do is make you a sling. Try not to move it.”~~

*[Slinderman and the Bloody Beast]​*​
[A Deadly Alliance and Formation of the Death Seeker Pirates, Marrow and Rak?r]​
Rak?r narrows his blood red eyes on the man that now stood before him, if he hadn’t been bound by heavy links of chain and thusly muzzled he may have attempted to make a light snack of the man, but since he was in let’s say difficult straights, that wasn’t exactly possible. Though he did admire in a sense the sheer and utter disregard for human life this man displayed on this day, even his scent reminded him of his home far, far away in the new world. He was but a cub then, but the scent oh yes the scent of his people never quite left his olfactory. It is as the beast is lightly reminiscing of a time long past that Marrow begins to speak to him, as he cleaned his bloody hand on a nearby reanimated corpse. Now for all of Rak?r’s strengths, spoken language wasn’t something he had a firm handle on. Especially the spoken languages of the humans that infested this world, his people spoke with a complex system of howls and growls that are akin to the laughter that Hyena’s are known for. Only the slavers that mettle in human affairs ever bother to learn their, the human’s, atrocious language.

This isn’t to say that in all his years as a gladiatorial captive that he didn’t pick up bit sand pieces from his overmasters. To Rak?r this man seemed to be offering him freedom, though the words were quite strange, he had never heard the word job in the verbal context it was now being used. A low deep cackle escaped the hyena’s throat, which is all that is able to be mustered considering the situation, in response in kind that is. He felt strange; this human had the scent of his people, and cared for human life about as much as they, perhaps this man was one of his kind, merely forced to wear the horrid clothing of man. It was a rare occurrence, but on occasion when a Hyenaman was found alone they form bonds with other species. It was to this that Rak?r nods he would now like to be free and have this job spoken of. This signified one thing to Rak?r, this human was now an adoptive brother and that meant there was no danger or threat that would keep Rak?r from protecting this person, he was blood now.~


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 21, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Cielian Murtagh
> Bad meets Big meets Bad*
> 
> _Location:_ Bangoli Isles
> ...




*Gran D. Sirffe*​
Gran was simply sitting there, waiting on his order to be served, especially since the chef of this place, Guan Yu was apparently hailed as some kind of 'King Chef' around the place. His food was apparently held in high regard, but at the same time, Gran didn't care. He'd be the judge of whether the food was really good or not. The cooks better pray that it was for when hungry, Gran tended to get cranky and that usually led to a few destroyed bars. With all of the strength that he held in those huge hands of his, it was wise to not piss him off. He gritted his teeth, struggling to use the incredibly small fork in his hands. Gran growled and simply bent the fork in half, tossing it to the side in frustration. He was so angry that he would use his own hands if forced to do so. It was then that the doors of 'Yu's Table' opened once again and gasps could be heard as someone walked in. Gran rolled his eyes, he didn't even look in the direction of whoever this guest was. His interest was only in the food that he'd soon be getting. However, his interest was soon stirred as someone bumped into him. 

"Sorry." 

The man's voice was low and barely audible, but Gran heard his apology well. He slowly turned his head in the man's direction and he frowns as he saw the sight in front of him. Half of the man's face was swollen and purple-ish, wheras the other half was rough and scarred. A seemingly broken nose and a beard completed the look, followed by bloodshot eyes. Needless to say, Gran could see why those people had gasped. The newcomer paid no attention to Gran after his apology, "Oy, someone give me a something to fuckin' eat. I'm starving here!" He shouted to one of the workers who ran off back into the kitchen, leaving Gran and the beaten up man sitting there. Silence followed, but finally Gran said something to this strange figure. *"Bruhahahaha! You're one ugly nino!" * The giant said, leaning back in his stool to let out a booming laugh which had half of the other customers tense. They were hoping that a fight wouldn't break out between these two. The ugly man eyed Gran who had a large, idiotic grin on his face and the electricity between the two could be felt through the air.

Fortunately, the smell of fresh food seemed to calm things between them down.

*"Our biggest platter, sirs!"* A young employee told Gran and the other fellow. They didn't seem to listen to his words, droll rolling out of their mouths, so he simply left them to eat. Gran started off by eating a chicken leg, quickly knawing on it with his huge teeth so that it was stripped of all meat in a minute. He then ate the bone as well. More food flied into his mouth and as he mashed it all together, Gran simply stopped. The other man had a mouth stuffed with food as well and was staring at him. *"Problem?"* Gran asked, although it was muffled due to half of the platter being in his mouth.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 21, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Gran D. Sirffe*​
> Gran was simply sitting there, waiting on his order to be served, especially since the chef of this place, Guan Yu was apparently hailed as some kind of 'King Chef' around the place. His food was apparently held in high regard, but at the same time, Gran didn't care. He'd be the judge of whether the food was really good or not. The cooks better pray that it was for when hungry, Gran tended to get cranky and that usually led to a few destroyed bars. With all of the strength that he held in those huge hands of his, it was wise to not piss him off. He gritted his teeth, struggling to use the incredibly small fork in his hands. Gran growled and simply bent the fork in half, tossing it to the side in frustration. He was so angry that he would use his own hands if forced to do so. It was then that the doors of 'Yu's Table' opened once again and gasps could be heard as someone walked in. Gran rolled his eyes, he didn't even look in the direction of whoever this guest was. His interest was only in the food that he'd soon be getting. However, his interest was soon stirred as someone bumped into him.
> 
> "Sorry."
> ...



*Cielian Murtagh*

Somewhat groggy, and sensitive to any light or sound, Cielian almost recoiled when the giant beast of a man started laughing. It was a booming, raspy and incredibly deep laugh, but the hungry Cielian was way too tired and hungry to shut him up._ "What a brute." _he thought, almost smiling when he thought about how he might be perceived himself.

When the eployee came to serve their food, Cielian snatched the plate out of his fingers, mashing a large portion of potatoes and greasy sauce with his hands. It was wild gesture, but that's what is is. Wild.

Anyway, who was this giant man in front if him. He could not remember having seen him around these parts. Must be a traveler. A pirate maybe.

*"Problem?"* the massive brute said, mouth full.
 Cielian swallowed, and his thoughts was starting to arrange themselves to their normal state. Because, despite his wild and tattered looks, and rather repulsive way of being, Cielian was no idiot.

"Nothin'.." he answered the brute, taking the last pice of chicken into his mouth, biting through the bone and swallowing after one or two chews.
"Haven't seen you around here. What's a giant turd like you doing so far away from whatever turd-land you come from?"

The other guests started mumbling. This was nothing new to them, but the sheer size of the guy he was messing with made them apprehensive.

"What? Lost for words?" He teased, throwing a piece of bone at the man.

"Eh, whatever..waiter, get me another plate of that chicken will ya!" His attention changed again. 

*"Get yer own damn food, I am sick of handing out free food!"* An angry voice boomed out of the kitchen, followed by a knife that hit him right between the eyes. 

Wierdly enough, nobody seem to care. And the reason soon became apparent. Instead of falling down, Cielian stared carelessly out into the air. He sighed, then pulled the knife out. "You've done tha' too many times to make a different. You used to actually hurt me back in the days. Are ya gettin' weaker in your older days, Yu bastard!" 

*"My aim is better though! I used to only scrape you back in the days!"*

Cielian then turned around, looking at the giant. "So what's yer name, turd-face?"


----------



## Eternity (Feb 22, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Strong Conviction]​
When Tiana looked at the others, Mari noticed the disbelief in their faces. But Mari felt a warmth inside her when she watched the young girl walk around treating the marines. It was hard to explain, but something inside her seemed to wake up. Like she was in a deep slumber. The loss of her crew..no, her family, had taken away a part of her that she never wanted to lose. But now, after seeing Eris, a girl she just met, fighting to keep her safe. And Sarasa, whom she didn't quite forgive after the massacre, also fought for her safety. And Tiana, a young girl who was not particularly strong, helping the enemy.

Well, like, Tiana, Mari knew better then that. Marines where not the enemy; hatred was.

"It might help if you took those things off of her too.  I mean she would move faster..."

Tiana's voice snapped Mari out of her thoughts. This was still a war-zone. They could all still be killed in a moment. So she coughed, got up on her shaky legs, nearly falling over twice, and exclaimed, with a booming voice.

"I have had enough. Enough of the hatred that is seething through the world. Enough of the secrets. Enough of the spite! Together we can make a difference. And if hatred refuse to lie down, we will make it lie down! My sisters, my friends. I don't know you, and you don't know me, but through love and honesty, we will rid the world of evil. We will not let the corrupt win! WE. WILL. PREVAIL!"

"YEAAH!" Quint roared out, who was quickly shut up by a nudge from Goodchild. He sighed, then walked over to Mari. Tiana seemed hesitant, she was unsure what he would do, but when he took out a key from his pocket, she relaxed. The key entered, turned, and clicked. The cuffs loosened.

As the stone-tools hit the ground, Mari took a involuntary breath, a gasp almost. The strength that returned was like an. Her muscles tensted, and for a split second, one could see white fur appear, before disappearing back into her body. However, her sharp fangs remained, giving her a feral, yet oddly sweet, look.

"Now then! Chop-chop! We can't let the admiral waitin' ~" she she said marrily, grinning from ear to ear again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 22, 2012)

Dynamic Duo

Sendo and Shin

"What do you say Shin, you as pissed off as I am?"

"Yeah, I'm kinda old fashioned that way." Shin replied. "I'm not big on men abusing women like that, violence is a necessary evil but this is outright evil." Shin got up and adjusted his katana, would today be the day that it's blade would take it's first life?

"Where can we find this guy?" He asked Kitty, though still not capable of looking at her. Instead he just stared at his sword and  couldn't wait until he could get some fresh air and some distraction.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2012)

*[End of the Line and No Turning Back]​*​
[A Family Born, Goku Son and Drax D. Sameal]​

The feeling of heavy salt air was an odd sensation for Drax, he had never had the pleasure of sailing above deck before as his old family was afraid that he would fly off. And as he midday sun beat down on their, Goku was with him too, small ship Drax inspected his wings seemed they were holding up well to this new environment something that made the man bat a happy creature. But still there was a small sadness about him as he looked from the ship to the horizon behind them. To the home that he once held with a family that was just as odd and off as he was ~~

Hours Earlier ~~

The battle had turned around to the Marine’s horror as they watched their commanding officers square off against a barbarically large man and a monstrous bat creature. Goku, being a fighter most of his life did, however, fare much better than his new adoptive son, but that didn’t mean Drax wasn’t putting up a fight in his own right, it just that he was a performer, not a warrior. He had no experience prior to today of any type of combat. Jethro was the perfect antagonist though and Drax was forced to quickly and quite by accident tap into his people’s favored form of combat, that of the sonic type. This brings the lower ranking Marines on them in force as their CO’s are reeling, but Goku easily handles a good portion with one solid attack which cause the rest to quickly scatter and regroup.

This however gives Marcus and Jethro the chance to regroup and attack again. The battle quickly dissolves into chaos as Goku and Marcus via for a final attack a piece, a reckless charge Vs a powerful swing. Goku held the advantage. He was much larger and far more powerful; his sword gave him the reach advantage as well while Marcus only held speed, agility and skill of sword. These traits however weren’t enough to win him this last engagement as Goku’s horse slaying sword snaps the thinner Katana like a twig. What followed was a massive blow to the chest and shoulders that sent the Marine careening to the ground with an unceremonious thud. Marcus’ pained howl caught Jethro’s attention, now while he might not be many things, Jethro was loyal to the Marines and their cause and as Goku went to finish Marcus off he quickly breaks form his fight with Drax and intercepts.

The move was quick and to the point, a thick elbow catches Goku on the bridge of his nose which gives the large Marine the chance to snatch Marcus up, then with a yell he signals a tactical retreat, this battle was now over. Bu the war was far from done, and Goku wanted Drax to come with him. But the Man-Bat was confused, he loved his life in the circus and didn’t want to leave Damien. A Hurricane of emotion over took the poor creature and he takes flight, he needed to see his first adoptive father to Goku’s dismay. But Goku wasn’t one to allow that which he considered family to leave him this easily, and give chase all the way back to the Circus. But by this time things had gone from bad to worse. In his efforts to help Goku against the Marines, Drax had been labeled a pirate by the World Government, and Damien couldn’t allow him to return.

After both Goku and Drax explains what happened toDamien he could only cry, his adoptive son wasn’t kidnapped and now he had inadvertently turned the Government against the two, he regrettably couldn’t harbor them, but he could help them. He and the rest of the family will feed the locals disinformation about ransoms and probable hideouts, and give Drax and Goku a small ship to escape on~~         

Present~

It was true that Drax had lost a family this day, but at the same time as he turned his gaze toward Goku he knew that he had found a new one. And he had after many years become truly free. A light smile crept over his face as he watched Goku inspect the ship, he guessed Goku was inspecting the ship, and could only wonder what adventures and sights they would encounter and see.~~

 And So their Journey Begins​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2012)

Trading Island Carpola

Out here in the East Blue this place was technological gold mine, at least this side from Reverse mountain and with it being on the route to the Capua island black market it wasn't surprising this place attracted some unsavory types looking to upgrade their gear. The Titan Brothers crew was made up by the before mentioned type and they were regulars here. Picking up new gear and supplies needed for their jobs

Right now they had caught a bit more animals than they had counted on and so they had to resort letting some of the less dangerous animals roam free, shock collars made it easier to keep them under control but for that they needed the right parts, and that's why they were here *after* coming from a job instead of *before* like usual. 

The crew's ship, The Ark, a ship of massive proportions and unique design. The ship was essentially a floating zoo, with the lower decks containing countless of animal cages and the three upper decks styled in an open range fashion.

With the Titan brothers and their two lieutenants had gone out to get what they needed, things didn't go well for the person they left in charge. Monty had just been in command of the ship for all of five minutes before one of the animals bit him and stormed out of the cage, he would've shot it but this one was pesky but very valuable and he'd be better off if he just shot himself and got it over with instead of risking the wrath of the the brothers. 

"Find it or else the Bananawani's will be having you for dinner!" And so he commanded a group of deckhands to chase after the small but ferocious black ball of wool that had made it off the ship.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 24, 2012)

_A man on vacation
Somewhere in the wide ocean... fishing..._​
This was the age of dreams, when young men went out to sea to pursue their dreams, when young marines fought for justice in this world. It was an exciting time no doubt. But we won't show you any beams or rockets being fired, we won't show you Yonkou dying, or Admirals being awesome. No no, what you will see today is the worlds most interesting man...

Taking a leak... "What!?" You asked? Let me explain. What you see in front of you is the wide and blue ocean, as peaceful as it can get, little fishies swimming around, doing fishy things. Meanwhile as we zoom in we see a small fishing boat, and a fishing rod on it, waiting for a silly fish to bite. But that was not all that we see, we see a tall tall man standing on the boat, with his back turned towards us taking a piss in to the ocean.

He appeared to be signing a jolly tune while doing his business. "*Another one bites the dust-ha...*" Apparently he was wearing flip flops and lime green shorts, with a yellow T-shirt. His skin was tan, but aside from the fact that he was over 9 feet tall he had one more feature that made him interesting. He had a god damn afro!!!

Zipping his pants the tall giant turned around, the shadow of his afro covering his face. He wasn't too of a muscular figure, as his 'skinny' body dropped down and took a seat on the wooden ground, a soft sigh coming out of his mouth. Damn it did it feel good to get out of the office after all this Gold Roger hassle. Wrapping his giant hands around the fishing rod the giant person lifted his head to reveal a jolly smile, and awesome looking silver shades. A textbook appeared to introduce the fella.

*Fleet Admiral Fanki
Former Admiral Kitora*​
Looking to his right the man made a casual remark. "*Damn I must have fallen asleep there. Where's Marineford?*" And while on the other side of the world Marineford was in an uproar looking for their commanding officer, all sorts of rumors rising up about his whereabouts, every candy store of Sabaody being searched throughly, while Pureli Fanki enjoyed a well deserved day of. Staring of in to the distance Fanki saw a ship approach as behind him a shark surfaced out of the water, knocked out cold as little sparks of electricity went over the surface of its body. The large animal twitched several times while Fanki was waiitng for a fish to bite. "*Oh I guess I got company... Maybe they have donuts...*"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2012)

Goku and Drax
Encounter with a god among men

The unorthodox yet happy little family had set sail, in expectancy of new adventures as the trio sailed the Blue on their small vessel. Goku, with Saru on top of his head, had been looking at every nook and cranny of this ship.
To the untrained eye, it may have seemed as if they were doing something as trivial as inspecting the ship, but they wouldn't waste their time on something like that.

No, instead they were making an inventory. They were big eaters, and it only now occurred to them that they might not make it long with what this ship seemed to contain foodwise. Goku and Saru were already arguing over who was going to be the bait this time and who was going to be the one at the other end of the rope while they fished for Seakings but before the could come to an understanding their newest family member informed that he had picked up on something in the distance.

It had been by his sensitive hearing first, words spoken by an unknown voice in the distance, before Drax spotted a small fishing ship in the distance.

"Thank Oda!" Goku dropped to his knees, joined by Saru. "Maybe they'll have food, we won't starve to death." Things got a little emotional, Drax was just confused.

"Uh?" He began. "We still got plenty of food....right?" He was starting to get worried that they had somehow eaten everything already. 

"Plenty?" Astonishment evident in his voice. "That measly amount of supplies will never last us more than a day or two, the two of us are still growing you know." Well the 8ft tall Goku actually wasn't, he just hoped so because he was on the small side for a Son. Saru though, being an baby, was still growing though and was expected to get bigger than Goku in a year or two.

It seemed that the other ship also spotted them as the two ships changed courses for the other.  When the two were close enough two voiced yelled out. 

"Hey, you got any doughnuts?"

"Hey, you got any bacon?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 25, 2012)

Sendo and Shin


Having got some directions off the girl, the two men left the Pink Paradise and proceeded to walk the city. It was completely different at night and was unlike anything they had ever seen. Some people they vaguely recognised; one was the waitress at the caf? they were eating at; one was a man with a suit on now adorned in bizarre red leather clothing.

“Guess it applies to the guys too. Never even thought of that.”

“Hey big boy you gonna just stare or are you going to use that big sword on me?!” the leather clad man said with a slight lisp to Shin. Sendo just barely contained his laughter,

“You are popular around these parts – though oddly you don’t have a nosebleed this time….” Sendo joked only to see a confused and bewildered look on Shin’s face, mixed with some outrage and resignation. “You really did have some sheltered life huh? Though in truth even this is new to me, though my tolerance for it is definitely greater. You regret leaving your home?”

The men talked as they approached an abandoned theatre. The sign on the marquee read “Now Playing: Don’t Fuck With Capps”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 25, 2012)

Sendo and Shin

"Regret?" He wasn't sure how to answer that. "It's just that I expected to lose sleep over some of the things I'd witness out here, that those things would be of such a particular yet still disturbing nature?.....That I did not expect, I never knew people did stuff like that." he shuddered as he recalled some of the more depraved acts he had been told about. 

He never had a strong opinion about Nihon's past closed border policy but with the sickos found out here in the world? He gained a little understanding for it, misguided and misinformed though as there was a lot more to Nihon than what Shin had experienced.

?Now Playing: Don?t Fuck With Capps?

"I guess we're at the right place." Sendo commented upon the sign above the theater.

"The lack of security is worrying." He may not be experienced in worldly matters, but his post graduation education had given him some security experience. "It implies that either this Capps is stupid or that for various reasons he had no need for security."

"I doubt that it's the former, this whole  town seems to belong to him." Sendo cast a glance around, there were some people around but when it became clear they weren't prospective 'johns' thy were largely ignored, they must've been either been under Capps' thumb or they were about to.

"So let's assume the worst." And with that, he opened the door to the theater and the two marines entered. It was not a pretty sight they witnessed, the seats were empty save for one man right in front of the stage with some women, reminding them of Kitty, near naked and cowering in fear as they fed grapes and offered sips of martini to the local crime boss. 

Women, as bruised and scantily clad as those others, were performing some kind of play but not up to Capps' standards as he was spewing insults and critiques while the women trembled in fear. From what the two marines knew about Capps, he most likely had some sick and twisted methods of disciplining the women.

"Never quite understood how a man could do such things to a woman." Was how Shin opted to interrupt the tirade, Capps barely bothered to cast a glance in their direction. He waved them off and told them that he was. *" In no mood to deal with some cheap gigolos."*

"Ahem....We are no gigolos, we're her on behalf of those that you harm." Sendo replied, he was a little nervous about the situation. He was not a violent man, no he was a good, gentle man at heart but despite not being a combatant he could not let injustice like that take place.

*"What you're here for one of these whores?"* By now the distance between the crimeboss and these champions of justice was only a few feet. *"Take your pick, and leave."* He roughly grabbed the one nearest to him and flung her towards Shin. While Shin was indisposed by the airborn hooker, Sendo charged as his anger at this creep's vile behaviour became too much for him. 

This all was a ploy, that much was obvious as Sendo was airborn only seconds later after a surprise attack by the smirking Capps. He was back on his 'throne' before Sendo crashed the plywood castle that had been on the stage and part of the performance.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 25, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Slinderman and the Bloody Beast]​*
> [A Deadly Alliance and Formation of the Death Seeker Pirates, Marrow and Rak?r]​
> 
> Rak?r narrows his blood red eyes on the man that now stood before him, if he hadn?t been bound by heavy links of chain and thusly muzzled he may have attempted to make a light snack of the man, but since he was in let?s say difficult straights, that wasn?t exactly possible. Though he did admire in a sense the sheer and utter disregard for human life this man displayed on this day, even his scent reminded him of his home far, far away in the new world. He was but a cub then, but the scent oh yes the scent of his people never quite left his olfactory. It is as the beast is lightly reminiscing of a time long past that Marrow begins to speak to him, as he cleaned his bloody hand on a nearby reanimated corpse. Now for all of Rak?r?s strengths, spoken language wasn?t something he had a firm handle on. Especially the spoken languages of the humans that infested this world, his people spoke with a complex system of howls and growls that are akin to the laughter that Hyena?s are known for. Only the slavers that mettle in human affairs ever bother to learn their, the human?s, atrocious language.
> ...



Alexamder grins as the beast before him nods his head, accepting the job. "Very good." Alexander's slender hands wrap around the muzzle and quickly rip it from Rakar's face. "Now then, Unleash him." Alexander throws his hand out and one of the fallen marines rises up with the keys, freeing Rakar from his bindings. "Now then, Do you know any English creature? I would enjoy speaking to you in a tongue the both of us understand." 

Alexander looked the beast over, he was gruesome, his claws coated in blood, his fur drenched in the smell of death. "HE LET THE BEAST GO!" One of the citizens shouts, his arms trembling as he holds up a hoe, "Oh? A gardener?" Alexander turns to look at the man before him. "You must realize dear denizen of this island... I'm here to kill all of you." He throws his hand out as the zombie horde charges the single man and rip him to shreds. 

"Feast as much as you like my undead minions." Alexander grins, "For I've given you back your consciousness, but your bodies are under my command." The reanimated dead have tears stream down their faces as they rip the poor citizen apart, forced to obey the young Alexander. "I've trapped them within their own bones." Alexander says to the beast. "But fear not, I like you far too much as you are to do that to you." And with that, he placed his hand on Rakar's head.

"You will be my first mate. But we'll need to teach you more english... Come with me, there is much to do and little time to do it in."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 26, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Goku and Drax
> Encounter with a god among men
> 
> The unorthodox yet happy little family had set sail, in expectancy of new adventures as the trio sailed the Blue on their small vessel. Goku, with Saru on top of his head, had been looking at every nook and cranny of this ship.
> ...



*Pureli Fanki
In one of the Blues - Not sure which one...*​
Indeed Fanki had no idea where he was, last thing he remembered was that he avoided a Vice Admiral who was asking about some Piracy-related thing, Fanki didn't remember what it was, so it probably wasn't that important. It had something to do with a Buster Call... right?

Speaking of Buster Calls, Fanki thought back to the day he was first promoted to Admiral, and when he spent all his money in a casino on some island, he issued a Buster Call so he could catch a ride back to Marineford. The former Fleet Admiral really chewed his ass out for betting the Marine Warship and losing it too. Needless to say that he called a Buster call to pick him up when he got drunk and lost in Sabaody. Ahhh good times... But back on topic, using his awesome 'Hide and Seek' skills the good old Fleet Admiral slipped out of his office and borrowed a little rowing, fishing boat from one of the ships and went out to fish just outside of Marineford.

After about 15 minutes of waiting for a fish to bite he took a nap and the current brought him out here wherever '_here_' was. The ship with Goku, Drax and the monkey on it was the first thing he saw since waking up. As the ship pulled up next to him a tall young man walked to the edge of the ship and looked at Fanki. Both men asked for food at the same time, and then both went silent.

Through his awesome silver shades Fanki looked at the man and replied. "*Sharks have bacon in them, right?*" Picking up the knocked out shark out of the water Fanki tossed the animal on the deck of the ship with ease and casually jumped on board holding his fishing rod. Towering over most people Fanki wasn't that much taller then Goku, but he was hardly surprised. Casually raising his arm towards the Son the decorated marine took little notice of anything else at this point. "*Sup?*"

And at that time a large sea king dove out of the water and swiftly snatched away Fanki's little boat with its teeth and dove underwater again. Fanki didn't seem to notice which his new 'friends' reacted. Turning his head towards Drax he leaned a bit closer to Goku and whispeered. "*Your friend should shave more often, the ladies don't like it when it's too hairy...*" Just then he looked behind him and noticed that his boat was gone. "*Oh my boat's gone...*"


----------



## Kei (Feb 26, 2012)

Core Eve
_*North Blue [Docks]*_

The wind blew bringing along its cold air and the smell of sea salt. The people contiously moved, because here in North Blue, it was best to keep walking. The best way to let the body heat spread though out your whole body. Everyone was moving, everyone with their faceless expressions, each one moving at their own pace. Except for one, she just stood their at the docks, her face painted cherry red because of how cold it was. 

Her scarf barely covered her face and her legs were also stricken by the cold. But she didn't care, her brown eyes widen as she felt the wind blow again. She closed her eyes, so the snow wouldn't sting her eyes. But as she opened them again, she only smiled as she watched ships pull in.

Navy ships, about three of them...

The way the wind blew in weird ways, this girl could always tell if ships were coming in. Something like a gift, or a favorite hobby that she picked up as she grew up. This was something that she had waited for, the young woman rushed to the docking stations as they pulled in.

She could tell that the way the ship was designed by the wood, was a way of keeping the cold out. It was a very interesting technique of keeping the warm but wouldn't that slow down the ship? As one of the ships pulled into the port and threw down their ancor, the girl only waited.

When no one was looking, she touched it...

Her small hands ran across the wooden planks, they were thick as she thought. And it was really high quality, because she could feel the way the heat radiating outwards. Her eyes widen as she realized that this was for to melt the ice.

_"Hey you keep away!" _A navy officer yelled at from up on the dock

The young woman took off her hat and threw it on the ground as she looked up at him!

"I dare you say that to my face!" she yelled a him back with a fire that she was known for, "Is it really my fault to admire a good ship! No you have to bring your two sense in them!?"

Her eyes widen as something came


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 27, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew

Kai, Adora and Kestrel 

Trading Island Carpola*

Before Kestrel could RSVP his wedding invitation, or Adora could share her opinions on the matter, Kai's dreamwoman was distracted by something odd racing in their direction with a bunch of guys running after it. It was quite the scene, three men chasing after this black fluffy thing. 

"What the Bleach is that thing?" Kai stepped in front of it, it juked left, then right and attempted to pass him but he intercepted it skillfully by placed his leg in front of it. He was about to grab it, he was just too damn curious, but suddenly a horned head popped out of it and bit him on the ankle.

"Agh, you woolly bastard." This was the oddest thing ever, it seemed like a big ball of wool about the size of a football. The black wool made it seem like a black lamb but that head that popped out and chomped down didn't look like the cute innocent mug you'd find on a lamb. It seemed more like the head of a puppy, one with a particular big pair of choppers yet it still had two tiny nubs that might grow into a pair of horns someday like the ones you'd find on adult ram. 

[*U]Introducing [/U]

Grrr son of Grrrrr, a Skytower island Sheep dog. Descendants of wolves that evolved into a camouflaged breed of wolves in order to gain an edge on their prey the Cloudsheeps found on that island. Over the years the islands domesticated the breed into what they are today, with the black variants rare and very valuable for people in the exotic animal trade like the Titan brothers crew.*

With some effort, Kai eventually managed to tear the little rascal of his leg and while it kept snapping at him he held it in front of his face. "Aren't you a cute little fella, and feisty too." He had a soft spot for dogs, maybe because he tended to act like one. The dog didn't seem to enjoy this very much though but couldn't quite manage to get at this big dummy holding him up.

"Oi you punk, hand it over!" The situation could've been resolved peacefully, Kai wouldn't have thought twice if this guy had told him that he was his owner but Gilly had a long day preceded by a bad night where he had been unlucky at the crew's card game and his lack of any kind of good luck only added to his already staggering amount of a gambling debts. And so, Gilly didn't handle this smart. 

He didn't even give Kai a chance to respond, his shock stick was thrust towards Kai right away. "Hold on babe." The rookie pirate handed his new little buddy to his future wife, he didn't like the look of that weapon and the poor puppy was safer in those soft, sexy hands of his soulmate.

It was just in time, the weapon connected with Kai's arm and delivered a serious shock. It was set at a low setting but still, it would knock a grown man of his feet and a critter like Kai's little buddy would be out cold. 

BZZZZZT

"Agh!" It stung like a bitch, he wasn't knocked down though. The training he had been doing included practice with his DF, he hadn't made much headway but he had practiced that electric move he tapped into a while back and so far he just ended up shocking himself everytime but it did give him a tolerance for electric based attacks. 

"What the fuck dude!?" With great anger he grabbed Gilly's taser with one hand and swung back his other hand. "Wind Gale Fist!" He swung a punch, like he had practiced over and over these last few days, with some controlled use of his Devil Fruit powers behind it. The end result was a punch that not only rattled Gilly's teeth but sent him flying as well, the spiraling human missile crashed trough a building and past his two shocked crew mates.

They shot a glance at each other. "I'll go get back up!" Both of them yelled at the same time and they tripped over the other while bolting. 

"You go do that!" A still pissed of Kai yelled after them, he had trouble deciding whether or not to go after them but his mind was made up as soon as he spotted the ship, the sheer size of iy and the fact even from that distance he could see all kinds of animals circling around what seemed like a barn on top of a ship. "The floating zoo is in town!" As a kid he visited a few times, the zoo went out of business a few years ago and the ship was bought by the Titan Brothers though.

"Uh....I'd ask you out on a date but...You know." Just the thought of taking Adora with him to the zoo, a nice romantic day at a place where he had such great childhood memories. "....Still though....With that dude tagging along it really isn't date so it's okay." Once again he didn't even give her a chance to respond, for some reason he never expected a girl to object to whatever he'd ask. Instead he just grabbed her by the wrist and gently took her along with her to what he thought was a zoo.

"Come along bushguy, we need a chaparone so I don't get tempted by Adora's feminine wiles." He refocused on the black sheep dog, still clutched by Adora. "Heya fella, don't bite my baby or else." The to be named dog had lost much of it's bark, along with it's bite after seeing Kai smack around one of his captors. The pack mentality within him was what made him respect the obviously strong guy, he sure had the ferocity and strength like an Alpha dog. He hadn't made up his mind yet though.

"You want some gum?" Before anyone could point out that giving gum to a dog might not be a good idea, the stick of gum was already popped in the dog's mouth who developed something of a sweet tooth right in that very moment. "Good isn't it?" Kai popped one himself, the dog enjoyed it for all of ten seconds before he tried to swallow it and choked.

"Agh!" Kai panicked but was quick to perform a Heimlich maneuver, like the hero that he was. As they eventually resumed their way to ship, the dog was still making up his mind about this possible pack leader but with the display of strength, the candy and the life saving maneuver he had a lot of things going for him. 

*Somewhere else on the island

Titan Brothers and their lieutenants*

*"What the hell happened here?"* Arges Titan commented upon the state of the house. Arges, oldest by two minutes, was the muscled brother. 

"It looks like the old man had some trouble."His brother, the fat Titan brother, replied. 

*"How about you and Jacki take a look around, me and Hawkeye will check inside."* And so Livio was soon to be joined by two visitors that wouldn't take too kindly on him rifling trough the very same merchandise they came to buy from their old friend and long standing business associate.


----------



## Kei (Feb 27, 2012)

Core Eve
_*North Blue [Docks]*_

Core Eve...

The daughter of the crazy Dr. Eve, he use to do experiments for the sake of the Navy when he worked for it, but as he got older he slowed down. Knowing that one day the younger version of all the scientist will over take him. So knowing that he settled down in North Blue. Because who came to North Blue, it was cold here. So very cold, even the people had ice in their hearts sometimes.

"...."The girls eyes settled on the fruit...

She was out today to buy dinner for tonight, her father didn't go out much so she had to support the family sometimes by actually leaving the house. Even though she didn't feel like it, she was happy with all her books and the things that surrounded her.

"Are you going to buy anything!?" the merchant snapped at her causing her eyes to glare at him, "Who are you to glare at me!"

"Who are you deny the customers the right to rank your fruit?!" she asked as she brushed her hair back and pointed rudely at him, "Hmmm!? Your fruit is bad any way!"

The merchant eyes widen and Core began to get bored at his simple reaction! She rolled her eyes as she took one of his apples and poked it before it broke and then like butter. Her fingers slid right though it until her finger broke though the other side.

"Infested shit...Who would actually eat this?" she asked as she looked at him, her head.

He looked at her for a minute, wide eyed and stupid like she liked them. The simple folk of North Blue, bored the hell out of the girl. She knew this man for about years of her life, and she knew how he played. Since he was the only man speacilized in apples, he would take advantage of the others...

"Now when you learn to take care of your stuff, this isn't even worth my time." she said as she flipped her hair 

Boring...

Boring North Blue!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2012)

*[The Wondering Sea God]​*​
[The Misadventures of Goku and Drax, The Sea God Cometh]​

Drax was almost in a state of pure shock, he had never seen such a large fish in his entire life, it had taken down an entire fishing boat in one swing. Or was it a bite? Hell, who cared in the least. It ate a boat. A freaking BOAT! After the initial shock Drax is able to reel his jaw from the deck, but that is when his gaze falls upon the electrocuted shark that started to twitch,  “Is.. is that a shark?” he asks almost meekly at the site of the large carnivores fish, that is when the odor of evaporated ammonia hits the man-bat’s olfactory, his grey skin lightly turns green as he cups both clawed hands over his mouth, not wasting another moment his doubles over the side of the ship and blows bat chunks into the sea, hopefully this action wouldn’t attract the large Seaking back to them, as that would be most troubling. 

With a ‘bleck’ Drax slowly slides down the side of the railing to the decking of the large boat,  “Eh, vomit doesn’t taste good in the least.” he whimpers as this strange fisherman begins to talk to Goku, "*Your friend should shave more often, the ladies don't like it when it's too hairy...*" Just then he looked behind him and noticed that his boat was gone. "*Oh my boat's gone...* A confused look crossed Drax’s features, was he talking about him? It had to be he who was being spoke of as he doubted that the man was referring to the monkey.  “I must say my dear fellow…” Drax starts as he pulled himself from his slump, then pulling at his mane he states  “This is fur not….” Sameal paused and looked at the man strangely as he dropped he hand back to his side.  “Is that all you have to say about your ship being eaten?” he asks instead shocked at how laid back this man was over the situation~~   

*[Death and the Death Eater]​*
[Formation of the Death Seeker Pirates Pt.II, Marrow and Rak?r]​

He was free, this person had released him from his binds, for this Rak?r was grateful and as the feeling returned to his extremities the foul beast shook off his body allowing his fur to stand on end for a few precious moments, then his blood red eyes focus on the people that surrounded them, his blood crawled with excitement, the sheer joy in slaughtering them danced in the foul beast’s mind. The thought of eating them, entrails and all made salvia drip at the corners of his snout. His muscles tense as he starts to choose one of the people around them, but that is when Marrow spoke up and turned his undead horde on the farmer that had spoken against him releasing Rak?r, the sight of the blood and the visceral bile brought a cackle to the beast’s throat. It was a thing of beauty and it seemed that he, Marrow, and Rak?r were on same wavelength in their love of death and carnage. 

It is then that he beckons the white beast to follow speaking of learning a common language, this didn’t bother Rak?r, he would try, but what he didn’t like was the fact that the Marine that had released him still had his weapons, with feral snarls he slinks up to the dead corpse and snorts angrily before snatching his things back, if the dead could fear, the hungry look in Rask?r’s eyes would have done the trick. Snorting he turns and follows Marrow as he left the small village.~~


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *
> *[Death and the Death Eater]
> 
> 
> ...



"It seems you understood me." Marrow's hand rests atop Rakar's head as he pats the monster and smiles. "Now then Young one... What is your name? I very well can't call you beast or Hyena now can i?" He looked down at Rakar, he knew he must have a name, something from before he was a slave... Something he had figured out by the way Rakar carried himself and a few markings he could see.

"For now, You will be called Blood. Till you tell me your name at least." Alexander liked this creature, he was eager to please. "Now then Blood, We will be going back to my ship, But you must promise me not to eat it. It is made of bone and leather, it might be tempting."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2012)

Sendo and Shin

Act I

Sendo was pretty much discarded. He’d be angry if his pride wasn’t so badly bruised. He had just ran in there and got thrown away as if he were not important. He had landed through one of the props on stage. The man on the throne laughed as the girls ran for the exit

“Shit! You ruined my play! I gotta get these girls to be a little more cultured, an I got all their culture right here!” he said pointing to his crotch, “Well, if them girls ain’t gonna put on a show, killin you guys will be just what I need. What should I call this? The Death of Dumb and Dumber! Yeah I like that.”

“How…about….Shut Up You Piece of Shit?” Sendo growled from the rubble and burst out of the plywood dramatically.

“You got some balls I’ll give you that, I’ll…”

“Silence!” Shin said calmly and firmly, but full of anger as he ran towards the stage, his hand on the hilt of his sword.

“Oh, you wanna play too? I’ll give the lead then and this little guy, will be your damsel in distress!” Capps started laughing, his voice becoming deeper and louder as he did so.

“Wha-?!” Sendo said 

Shin stopped in his tracks as the big man transformed. There was a horrid squelching sound as he did so and Sendo, who was standing, sat down again in disbelief at what he was seeing. The already large man, grew even larger; his head inflated to massive proportions, his arms and legs extended and turned slimier and new appendages  shot out of him. 

“He…he….an Octopus??!” Sendo cried out in utter shock. “A man can turn into a giant octopus?! What the fuck?” Sendo had never seen such things as a Zoan before and like most of the world was fairly uninitiated in the world of Devil Fruits. He looked at Shin for some sort of answer. The Nihonese stared intensely at his opponent, watching the giant tentacle swinging around, but was taken unawares at what happened next.

A jet of black liquid shot out and blinded Shin. In the next instant he felt the long tentacle around his ankle and he was suddenly pulled into the air, upside-down.

“You ruined my play! So now you two will put on one for me!” Capps laughed heartily.

Sendo, who had all sorts of splinters in him got up and once again charged towards Capps, only this time he too was caught and with tentacles flying everywhere Shin raised an eyebrow in surprise. Capps had forcible put a dress on Sendo over his clothes and a blonde wig, as well as some lipstick.

“Gyaaah!” Sendo coughed as his arms and legs were tied and powder was put generously on his face. By the end of it, Sendo looked utterly ridiculous. The make up was smeared over his face, the wig wasn’t on properly and the frilly white dress over his clothes looked as if he had escaped from a mental institute.

“Once upon a time there was a handsome swordsman…” he jerked the upside-down Shin towards Sendo, “who met a beautiful princess. They were very much in love!”

Capps laughed and then squeezed the limbs of Sendo, causing him to grimace in agony. “Haha! Now you better confess your love to your princess or else I’ll break every damn bone in his body!”

"I hope you have a plan...." Sendo hoarsely whispered as Shin's face was close enough to do so


----------



## Vergil (Feb 28, 2012)

Kestrel. 

“Oh…he didn’t seem nice..” he said taking a picture of the guy who Kai had just blown back and writing ‘not nice’ on the photo, before putting it in his diary. He stood next to Adora who was holding the black mass of wool at arms distance  as it snapped ferociously. Kestrel went up to the puppy head and gave a big toothy smile, whilst looking at it, of course the puppy responded aggressively and bit down on Kestrel’s nose.

“Ah! Ah! Get it off! Get it off!!” the blonde man said, his legs and arms flailing around as if he were some slapstick dancer. Eventually the thing let go of his nose, which Kestrel rubbed.

“Oww… that wasn’t nice. Bad…um…puppy…thing…” he took a photo of that and noted that it was bad.

“So when’s the wedding? I can really come?? That’s pretty cool of you dude. See look, I’m writing on your photo that you’re a cool guy!” Kestrel said running next to Kai and showing him the picture, with the words ‘cool guy!’ written on it. 

“So what are you guys doing here? You know, when I was falling from up there, I saw a really nice ship. We should totally go to it, cos I think it’d be great to have a wedding on a ship. Or a beach! Or dressed up as Gol D Rodger!” Kestrel said excitedly.


----------



## DVB (Feb 29, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

In the frosty and cold sea of North Blue, a ship was sailing through. It was a nice-sized ship. It was certainly no galleon or anything. It looked like a few people could live in it though. The ship was flying no glad and the sail was blank. However, the captain was aware of this. After all, a crew of one does not a crew make. He needed and wanted nakama. Only then could he began the pursuit of his and their dreams. His dream was to become the Pirate King, find One Piece and start a family.

The captain of this vessel was non other than Diego D. Vendrix. He is a formidable fighter, having been trained by a young but tough veteran Captain of the Marines. Despite this, he has no ties to them. He views them as extremely flawed and how he views it, drastic measures must be taken. He would not join the Revolutionaries, being shrouded in mystery, though he hears the man in charge is quite powerful. 

Diego let out a sigh as he hugged the coat he had on. He was glad he also stole some winter ware for the weather here. He wasn't used to it. His home was in East Blue. He hadn't seen other seas before. He has heard of some. One island he wanted to visit was the Island of Scholars, Ohara, found in West Blue. He saw he was approaching a port. He saw a few Navy ships were there.

"_Blower Forge_"

Diego formed a telescope out of glass. Having been raised by glassblowers, he learned all sorts of things, especially how the subtle formation of glass can help with visibility, which is how he fixes his glasses. He began looking through the telescope. He spotted a girl apparently testing some fruit.

The wind blew and suddenly the air grew still. Diego paused and looked around before he faced up. It hit him and a smile went on his face. He knew the basics of navigating, but wasn't superb with it. He steered the ship near the port near the fruit vendor.

He got a better look at the girl. She looked his age with brown hair and glasses. She seem to hold herself up well. Assertive, but not aggressive. She also seems to be the bookish type. Smart and strong people is definitely a good thing. He made sure no one was around before he decided to get her attention. 

"Oy miss, near the fruit stand," Diego said to Core Eve. He motioned for her to come closer to the ship and its glass-wielding captain. He once more looked around. He leaned in so she could hear while he spoke quietly.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates. When I saw you, something told me you were a strong and smart person," Diego said. However, he realized he was speaking louder, but fortunately, no one was around so he leaned back. "In this new age, The Age of Dreams, many brave souls are going out to fulfill their dreams because one man and his crew proved nothing was impossible. Gol D. Roger was the pirate king. That is what I aspire to be. I don't care who mocks me, but I will achieve my dream alongside my crew. To become Pirate King. To find One Piece. That is my dream."

"Answer these three things, my friend: What is your name, what is your dream and do you want to come along and turn this whole world upside down with me?" he said to her with a rougish grin and excited glee.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 1, 2012)

Sendo and Shin VS Capps the tentacled tyrant

"I hope you have a plan...."

"Working on it." Shin muttered while he used his sleeve to wipe away the ink out of his eyes, his other hand reached inside his suit. "I need my sword first though." The crappy katana had been thrown aside when Capps had hoisted him up in the air, so instead he reached for the quill he carried on him and jabbed it into the tentacle wrapped around his ankle. 

With a yelp of pain, Shin landed on the ground with a dull thud. Sendo followed this example, their opponent hadn't expected it as he disarmed Shin so that the swordsman wouldn't be able to defend himself. 

Shin had an early start towards his weapon but his opponent held a strong advantage with his multiple limbs that whipped out to obstruct his target, attack and reach for the sword himself all at once.

The one thing Shin had going for him was that despite never being exceptionally fast, strong or durable for that matter, he did always have a natural talent at sensing killing intent and it was that pulled him trough in the end. With some scrapes and bruises he eventually dove towards the katana handle while the crime boss had wrapped a tentacle around the sheath. 

"You can keep that." Shin smirked as he pulled the weapon free of it's scabbard. Capps was no fool though, all at once he threw the scabbard at Shin,  feinted from one side and actually attacked from behind Shin. The Nihonese swordsman countered with a single slash though that took a good portion of that attacking tentacle. "You'll have to do better than that." 

Sendo wasn't sitting still though, with Capps distracted by losing a good part of one of his limbs, the clumsy combatant had all the time he needed to close the distance between him and the tyrant he landed a solid blow on Capps's jaw. He might've put a little too much into it. "Damn  that hurts." With a grimace on his face, he shook his hand in an attempt to combat the pain in his fist.


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2012)

Core Eve
North Blue

She was going to go straight home where she belonged, along the huge lines of books that she read countless of time, and among them her father was probably buried under all of them. Core smiled at that thought as she left the vendor, the bad apple in hand. There was nothing else in the world she could have wanted at the moment. Core looked at the apple as she began to toss it in the air...

It might had sounded boring but it was the most fun she ever had. The books didn't ask stupid questions, they didn't ask why she lived so far away, or why she was such a freak. Nope, the books didn't say things only told stories and gave her information, sometimes it even told funny jokes.

Yep, unlike humans....Books were her everything and then some.

Core felt the wind move a bit as another ship was going to pull in. She turned around, usually all the marine ships pulled in at once for work, but this one was late. Core rushed to the docks to see a ship in a distance, nothing was special about it. It was truthfully small as it pulled in, she began to compare it to the other marine ships.

Which wasn't a really good comparison at all.

Soon the man came up and pointed directly at her causing the girl eyes to widen. Then he began to whisper...

Her eyes narrowed...

"....What?" Core asked, "Do you just pick up random members off the street? Do you even know what I can do? You are wrost than those who pick up stray animals!"

Core took the apple and threw it hard at him...

She didn't have time to play pirates!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2012)

Ser and Lancia

Virgo island ~ East Blue

The Hero, the knight and the maiden

There they were, the first island after Ser and his trusty knight, opting for this after redheaded piratewench resulted in a black eye when he tried it out in her presence. They had left about 2 months ago, the reason why they only now landed on a island was because they didn't travel traditionally. While Ser didn't intend to acquire his own ship just now, it would be too much of a hassle to travel with the crew needed to operate a ship, and for his first journey he opted to travel by cruise ship.

He had a lovely time but spent most of his days chasing after women and getting drunk, to annoyance of his female companion. But finally here on land she'd have a chance to get a much needed break from the constant presence of this blond nightmare that was known as Ser the Scoundrel. 

"When I get my first ship, I'm going to commission a pool on deck with a pool bar, that was just absolute heaven." This was the latest one what had become a long list of modifications he was going to make to that future ship of his, it was going to be incredibly big and expensive by the time Ser was done with it.

"Oh sure." Ser didn't need to look at her to know that she rolled those blue eyes of hers. "You nearly drowned like three times a day in that pool, you do know you can't swim with a devil fruit?" 

"Design flaw, they should've put the bar in the shallow end." He countered. "Also did you see that lifeguard, half the time I didn't even need the mouth to mouth, I just closed my eyes, puckered up and enjoyed myself."

"Ugh you're disgusting." A thwack noise followed, as the pole of her Gae Buidhe smacked into the back of Ser's head, knocking his hat off. "Oops, sorry my lord." The sarcasm dripping of each syllable would've been a good indicator that she didn't really mean it though.

He was about to comment that if she was so jealous she was more than free to give him the kiss of life anytime she wanted but Ser got distracted a crowed of grumbling villagers that passed them. "Damn marines, like they are actually going to do something." One man snarled, behind him an elderly man was being supported as he walked and that man was sobbing in a very unmanly way.

"Something the matter with you, kind sirs and madams?" Ser was a curious brat by nature, he couldn't help but wonder what it was that got these men riled up about the marines. Where most people saw trouble, Ser saw opportunity to get his hands on some coin and useful information. 

"None of your business you brat!" One of the men snapped at him, only to receive a swat to the back of his head by what seemed to be his wife. "Manners George!" She scolded him for how he reacted to the young pirate. "Such a sweet and well mannered boy doesn't deserve having to get barked at by a grumpy old man." Now she turned to Ser and Lancia.

"I'm 18 ma'am, I'd prefer to be adressed as a man." The woman, in her late forties according to Ser's guess. It fell on deaf ears though as the woman pinched his cheek and announced how adorable and cute he was. Lancia was laughing her ass of right until the woman noticed her presence. "And a pretty girlfriend to boot, ah to be young and in love."

"I believe there was something the matter?" Ser began, hoping to steer the conversation back to useful things and away from embarrassing matters like how people always seemed to think he was 15 year old boy or something.  

"What?....Oh yes a terrible thing has happened." The woman got serious now. "A pirate had stole our most sacred treasure."

"Treasure?" This certainly got his interest.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *Unnamed Crew
> 
> Kai, Adora and Kestrel
> 
> ...



Livio was rifling through the hut when he heard a noise... "Dang it, That crazy guy come back?" He thought to himself, remembering Kai's face. "Look here bud, I'm real sorry about anything i might have said to your lady friend." Livio comments as he steps out of one of the rooms, a large sack behind him. You can see concern suddenly form in his eyes as the two large men stood before him, though one was much bigger than the other.

"Scuse me sirs... But this property is off limits, would ya mind steppin out for a bit?" Livio smiled.


----------



## DVB (Mar 3, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

Diego had saw her attitude and didn't waver. He saw her throw the apple and moved out of the way. He casually dodged the fruit thrown at him. "Come on, it'll be fun. What do you have to do on this island anyway? Don't you wanna go and have adventures? Don't you have a dream you want to follow? I am not sure you can achieve it on this island," Diego told her in a simple tone as he cocked his head and looked at her.

"And I don't know how strong you are, but you look pretty strong. You don't have to worry. I'm strong too," Diego told her before he saw the fruit vendor come back with a triumphant look on his face. He had a few marines behind him. 

"That's her, Marines. That's the girl who was causing me trouble," he said with a sinister grin. Well, this is interesting. She can try and explain herself, which could work unless she caused more trouble in town and thus could face more problems for and her father. Or she could try and fight them and become a criminal. Now surrounded by Navy ships, she probably wouldn't fare well, at least not without Diego's help, because of his ship and his skills.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Kei (Mar 3, 2012)

Core Eve
North Blue

She growled, what was up with her day? She was just going to get food for her father that was all! And she was suppose to report back on her human interactions and make dinner with him! Core looked at the man that called himself Deigo! An unnecessary human being that was putting herself in trouble!

Core looked at the Navy marine as she held her hand out..

"Hurry up and book me." she said as she looked at him, "I am not interested in running, nor will it be good on my fathers poor heart if he ate that terrible bad apple! Or find out that his beloved daughter was jailed for such lowly reason!"

And as she walked towards the marine, she looked back on the both of them!

"Don't act like you know me! Nor my dreams!" she yelled at him, "Don't come up to a person and act like you know their true desires! That is the most annoying thing to me!"

Core whipped her hair back as she stromed away with the Marine who only looked confused. As she passed the fruit vendor, she gave him one swift kick to his face so hard that sent him flying! The Marine grabbed the girl as she growled furiously!

"DON'T ACT LIKE YA KNOW ME! YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING WASTE OF SPACE! OF ATOMS! OF WATER!" she yelled angrly at the vendor, before she swung her body at Deigo

"Ya see that!" she yelled at Deigo, "Keep away from me unless you want your face caved in like his, ya understand me ya jerk!"

The Marine tighten up his grip on as she struggled a bit, she wanted to kick some more! Release some anger! Because today didn't seem to be going as well as she planned! It was suppose to be a simple day nothing more nothing less!

"Damn..." she cursed as she finally stopped struggling

...She did something bad that would hurt her father...

"Today isn't a good day...Mmm?" she said to herself


----------



## DVB (Mar 3, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

Diego watched the situation unfold. He saw her unfold. Looks like underneath her cold exterior, there was a person with problems like everyone else. Her father was her special person to her and she had gotten him in trouble. Now Diego does what any good pirate captain would for his _nakama._

Take responsibility for them and help them out.

Diego leaped off his ship before facing the Marines.

"Let her go. If anyone should be arrested, it should be the fruit vendor for selling produce that would cause consumers to become ill," Diego said to them. While they looked back the vendor, they looked back at Diego. The marines turned to each other and they slowly let her go. They then turned to the fruit vendor and begin to chat with him.

Diego let out a breath in relief as he went back to his ship and came put with a bag. A bag of frozen fruit. He got it yesterday. Because of the temperatures around the North Sea, it remained in good condition. He then formed a plate of glass before letting some molten glass out of his fingers and placed it on the plate. Through conduction, the plate got hot and the fruit thawed out.

He presented the plate to her. "A peace offering," he told her.


----------



## Kei (Mar 4, 2012)

Core Eve

She looked at him up and down, what was wrong with this person, and why was he so damn persistant? Her eyes narrowed for a minute as she looked at the man before her, another human with a some what 'soul', and the will to do good in front of her. Core snatched the apples from his hands and looked at them for a minute. They were in great condition and that was what she wanted all along, she looked back at him..

She was annoyed with the man but at the same time confused on what he was trying to do for her....

If anything Core hated humans, even though she was born in the same species, she hated them so much. The Marine let her go as he was getting confused on what to do about the situation, the vendor on the street was bleeding so badly that the Marine was going for medical attention.

"You are a confusing one aren't cha?" Core asked before standing up near him, "Listen I don't know you...I don't want to get to know you, and plus what good will I be on in a crew full of bounties? Mmmm? Answer me that?"

She waited before sighing, "Ha....You can't can you?" she asked before turning on her heels

"Bother someone else, I am going home..." she said before leaving off towards the mountain region


----------



## DVB (Mar 4, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

Diego shrugged his shoulders at her calling him confusing. He was by no means normal. She then asked him what could she be good at. Before he could answer her, she said she was going home. If she thought this would stop him. 

She was so very wrong. 

Diego had quickly made glass chains around the ship and led to a lock, being tied to the port. Being surrounded by navy ships, no one would try anything anyway, but better safe than sorry.

He went to catch up to her. "Well, you obviously kicked the guy hard, so you seem strong. On a pirate ship, lots of people are needed. Like a navigator, a sniper, a chef, a shipwright, a doctor and a musician. Also people with a variety of fighting styles such as gunsman, swordsman, martial artists and DF users," Diego said to her. "I don't know what you can do, but I feel you are strong. So you obviously must be good at something, but you won't tell me," Diego elaborated.

He looked around the town. There was a navy base on here. Well, he wouldn't cause trouble as of yet. No reason to. However, he saw many of the townsfolk looking at her and being wary around her. They looked like they were afraid of her...

She didn't looked fazed, at least outwardly. He decided to pass the time following her by pulling out his book. He began reading it. It was a book about _Life Return._ A technique of the hermits, it would allow one to control every action of every part of their body such as being able to digest food instantly or even being able to control their hair like arms. He though by combining with his Devil Fruit powers, the glass he could secrete could be controlled like appendages.

"So, you wanna tell me your name?" Diego asked her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 4, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Kestrel.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Unnamed Crew

Kai

Sheesh, that was a lot of questions and information coming at you at once. A bit rude if you asked Kai, you could give the other person you're talking to a chance to respond or whatever. Somehow he was oblivious he was guilty of doing exactly the same, quite often even.

"Oh well I guess that's true." He commented on the picture and the 'cool guy' he wrote down on it. "And uh.....I already forgot pretty much everything you asked me." He admitted. "Well the wedding will take some time, first I got some developing to do, work on my skills you know, as this goddess is insatiable." That came out somewhat wrong, he meant it in the manner that someone as great as her deserves only the best, sadly he wasn't that good with words.

"I'll buy you two some pretzels at the floating zoo, I'll fill you in about our lovestory." The conversation with this new guy distracted him from that asshole from before and his two friends that were waiting on the ship. "You want a pretzel to buddy?" He asked the growling puppy, still carried by Adora, though Kai seemed oblivious to how difficult a task it was for his 'soulmate' to hang on that squirming little critter. He quieted down at the promise of food though. "Though I could go for some of this beauty's cooking right about now." He rubbed his stomach as he said this, suddenly aware that he was getting hungry himself.



InfIchi said:


> Livio
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Why ain't that nice." Hawkeye snickered. "This punk is all polite and shit about telling us to fuck off." He turned to his boss. "Can you believe that?"
*
"Nah I can't Hawkeye." *Arges replied.* "I don't know what happened here but I doubt that the old guy would've taken kindly on some brat rifling trough his shit." *
*
"You mind telling me what you're doing here and what happened to my business associate?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Unnamed Crew- Livio
> 
> "Why ain't that nice." Hawkeye snickered. "This punk is all polite and shit about telling us to fuck off." He turned to his boss. "Can you believe that?"
> *
> ...



"Sheesh Liv, What did you go and get yourself into this time..." Livio rubbed the back of his head and sighed. "Wellp Ain't no helpin i spose... These guys seem pretty strong and none to happy with me." Livio smiled a bit as he reached behind his back. "Well To be honest with you, I came here to visit him myself. See, me and the  old man go way back, we do a lot of business together. This here sack is mine. The old man promised me this tech and i aim to take it." Livio lowered his hat, shading his eyes just a bit.

"Now then, If we're gonna have a problem when i tell you the old man croaked... Then i suppose i should have just kept my big mouth shut..." Livio gulps. "Damn'ed idiot..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 4, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. VI Cornered Beasts Pt. I]​*​
[Battle on Silver Moon; Jackie D. Roberts]​

Jackie?s heart sunk while she slid back around the tree she was hugged up against. Cursing to herself, she bites down on her lower lip with force which drew a trickle of blood to its surface. Things were quickly deteriorating, going from bad to worse. She hadn?t even been on the island twenty minutes and she was already facing the brunt of its military might being actively hunted by the Steel Squadron with the Enclave quickly amassing its forces as well.  ?If I make it out of this, I?m going to kill that old bastard.? Jackie grumbles as she thinks about how Victor had gotten her into this mess. Pulling her left hand to her forehead so she could think, Jackie fails to notice that she is slowly being surrounded by the iron clad special forces of the island, ?It would be wise to Surrender Ms. Jack.? A voice rings catching Jackie?s attention, and with a light gasp she turns to the voice, that of Walkian?s. Focusing quickly on the trees she sees that she is surrounded by a wall of iron and steel as they fan around her in a crescent semicircle. 

?You have nowhere else to run Jack, why not give up, I?d hate to bring you?re lovely carcass in, instead of a living example.? Walkian states with a sinister tone as he held a hand out, as if to accept her defeat. Jackie?s eye glare with defiance, her situation was indeed dire as she was between the proverbial rock of the Steel Squadron and the hard place of the Enclave. ?Uh-Un, I wouldn?t do that if I were you.? Walkian states as he leveled his weapon on Jackie?s chest, ?I?d be hard pressed to miss at this range Ms.? he states warning Jackie not to move.  ?Do you really think I?m going to go without a fight?? she replies as she presses her body firmly up against the tree. ?Don?t be foolish Calico Jack, I may even allow the court to pity you. I am in need of a woman.? Walkian states a vile grin crossing his lips.  ?I?d rather die.? Jackie bites back and spits at him. ?That was uncalled for.? Walkian sighs pulling a hand to his face, the laps in concentration this causes is just enough for Jackie to act on as she had already dug her fingers deeply into the bark of the tree, with a twist she turns and rips several chunks free. 

Walkian reacts, but it is only to avoid the splintered mess that was tossed his way, ?Get her!? he shouts as he attempts to take aim, but Jackie was already bounding away, but a bullet grazes her arm causing her to stumble and roll into the midst of the Enclave. Dorff stood there, speechless as Jackie stood back to her feet.  ?Would you believe I?m lost?? she asks as she cupped the wound. ?It?s the assassin, get her!? the man shouts in response.  ?Guess not.? she mumbles while dodging a clubbing blow. Now on all fours she narrowly avoids attacks from the regrouping Enclave and with just Knicks and Bruises she escapes back into the tree line opposite of where she blew from moments earlier. ?She?s mine Dorff, tell your men to step down.? Walkain orders as he steps into the clearing. An angered scowl falls across the Enclave leader?s features as his eyes fell on the man, ?You have no jurisdiction over me, or my men. You are part of my army. You stand down.? Dorff replies as he stands face to face Walkian. 

?Sir! Sir!? a solider shouts as the two military leaders stood face to face, it was one of the Enclave and he was shortly followed by a member of the Steel Squad, ?What is it corporal?? Dorff snaps, his gaze not falling from Walkian, ?Sir, reports show that the assassin has infiltrated the city.? The man replies as he throws a salute. ?What did you say? That would be impossible, she was just here and the city is almost a mile away.? He replies, his gaze finally cutting away from his rival. ?Its true though, our sources say she just passed through the south gate.? The Steel member states saluting his commander. ?Sir, what are your orders?? both asks at the same time. Walkian pulls a hand to his chin, this had become tricky, if Jackie was in the city things became infinitely more complicated. This dilemma however didn?t phase Dorff who had a reputation for being reckless. ?Open all artillery batteries and open fire.? Dorff growls. ?Don?t you dare, innocent people will get killed if you?re that reckless!? Walkian shouts getting back in Dorff?s face. ?It is what it will be, casualties are an accepted fact in war.? Dorff states boldly, then with a snap of the heels he walks off before Walkian can react, ?But this isn?t war, it?s a single insurgent.? The man lightly replies turning to his man that was still standing in salute. 

?Find Jack and capture her, tell the men they are to actively stop Enclave bombardment if they come across it.? Walkian orders ~~

Black Cavern Hill​
A violent explosion rips a small industrial building to shreds, the percussion of heat and resulting shockwaves rock the area around the destruction. Not thirty yards away a shadowed form darts behind a low wall. ?Shit?? Jackie stammers slamming her head up against the wall. Just beneath her ribs a dark crimson hue saturates into the light blue of her clothing. A deep sigh leaves her as she slowly pulls herself up, using the wall as a brace, cutting her glance she looks into the now war torn area. No one, with a trembling hand she clutches the wound. ?Ack..? She gasps while slipping back down, a thick trickle of blood seeping past her lips. 

?Spread out! She can?t be far!? Dorff?s voice booms. Freezing, Jackie?s eyes widen this was a horrible situation. For a second time she attempts to push herself up on the wall, but she finds it impossible as the shrapnel wound tears further, a small cry escapes her as she slumps back down in a clump. Her head almost bows in defeat as she starts to recall the events that had lead up to this moment.  And Thus the Crossroads of Chaos have Come Full Circle.~~

*[Death and the Death Eater Pt. II]​*​
[Formation of the Death Seeker Pirates; Strategy and Brutality| Marrow and Rak?r]​

A low cackle almost seemed to seep from Rak?r?s throat, the thought of eating a boat was hilarious, though given the nature of this man?s ability the savage gave pause. This man could indeed have a vessel that he might find tasty. His head tilted to the side as he contemplated the thought, but then as his blood red eyes settled a low nod can be seen as if saying yes, I full understand brother, then with a slow methodical paced movement the large nicked scimitar is raised up and slowly slid into place on his back, the deadly clawed meat hooks for a hand then slowly move out and way, his clenched fingers spreading wide. As he moved his mouth seemed to want to form words and vowels, though it seemed that this young Hyena had trouble finding the words he wanted to say or even use.

His hand slowly traced around and landed palm down on his chest as if saying me or I,  ??R?.? the words wanted to come out, but the language of man was fighting all the way as Rak?r fought to verbalize what he wanted to say. The next sounds the left the beast?s lips were a mixture of growls and low laughs, but Marrow not being of Rak?r?s species didn?t understand, and an almost flustered sensation fell over the beast man?.  ??.grr?. R..a..k..a..r?? Rak?r.? he finally clumsily states as the words simply fall with little grace from his teeth and throat. Marrow? eyes narrowed, at least now he knew this beast?s name, or at least what he called himself, this would mark the beginning of a gruesome friendship, one with much spilled blood and eaten guts. 

Another set of cackles escaped the beast as he followed his new captain to his ship~~


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 4, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Death and the Death Eater Pt. II]​*
> [Formation of the Death Seeker Pirates; Strategy and Brutality| Marrow and Rak?r]​
> 
> A low cackle almost seemed to seep from Rak?r?s throat, the thought of eating a boat was hilarious, though given the nature of this man?s ability the savage gave pause. This man could indeed have a vessel that he might find tasty. His head tilted to the side as he contemplated the thought, but then as his blood red eyes settled a low nod can be seen as if saying yes, I full understand brother, then with a slow methodical paced movement the large nicked scimitar is raised up and slowly slid into place on his back, the deadly clawed meat hooks for a hand then slowly move out and way, his clenched fingers spreading wide. As he moved his mouth seemed to want to form words and vowels, though it seemed that this young Hyena had trouble finding the words he wanted to say or even use.
> ...



"Excellent." Marrow smiled at the beast. "I am very glad you could tell me your name, I couldn't very well keep coming up with new adjectives to call you." Marrow and Rakar made their way back to a small boat made of bone. Marrow loaded up the corpses and and set sail back to the main ship. A massive boat resting far from the coast, Rakar's eyes widen as he sees the huge ship. Bones, it was solid bones, from bow to stern bone bone bone... the sails appeared to be leather not cloth. Though, they were actually skin. 

"This is my ship." Alexander comments, as they approach it, he waves his arms apart. The ship slowly splits open, just small enough to allow the vessel they were currently in to enter it. Once they enter, Alexander allows the miniature boat to be absorbed back into the ship. "Now then Rakar, I shall show you to your room." The bodies are picked up by a few skeletons that Alexander had left to man the ship.

They look at Rakar and turn their heads back to the corpses, you can see their boney fingers ripping the flesh from the dead and breaking their bodies back down into parts. "For storage." Alexander comments as he looks back at Rakar. "Currently there is over 2000 skeletons stored on this ship. There are some human and some animal."

Alexander takes the first mate up the steps from storage into a long hallway. "This here is the officers quarters. You will have this room." Alexander ruffles his hands through Rakar's fur and wipes it on the door. "I've noticed you sniffing a lot. I can tell you can track by scent. I have marked this door with your scent." With that, Alexander leads Rakar into another large room, this time one filled with books. "Now then have a seat. We shall work on your english as we await a response from the marines."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2012)

*[Educating a Beast]​*​
[English 101, Rak?r Boneater]​

The command over the dead that Marrow held inspired Rak?r, never had he seem such a wondrous thing. Well actually he'd never seen the dead move, let alone take the orders of the living. It even seemed as if the sea had respect for this man as it offered little resistance against him as his small ship of bone and sinew glided across its less than glass like surface.

At that moment as the two approached Marrow's ship that the pungent scent of death and decay filled Rak?r's olfactory senses. Instinctively the hound like beast's mouth started to drool, it was as if heaven descended to the mortal plain, but Rak?r had given his word and quickly calmed himself as the ship opened to receive them as a mother would. The innards of the ship were even bone and flesh, though there was little time to dwell on such things as the two are quickly surrounded by denizens of the dead.

They already knew what was expected of them and they set about their gruesome task of tearing the bodies of the recently deceased apart and peeping them for storage with the rest of the crew which was in the thousands. Marrow then takes Rak?r to where he would reside, his new home as it were. The accommodations were quite large to Rak?r as he was use to the small dank cage he was locked in as a slave to man. Rak?r tilted his head to the side as if to say is this all mine?

Marrow then thinks ahead as he patted Rak?r, a very strange sensation it was. But soon it was apparent what the tall lanky human was up too as he costed the door frame with the hyena's scent. Rak?r cackled with delight as his scent melded with the ship's this was now his home, and there would be no denying that. But for all the new sights, smells and sounds that bum rushed Rak?r, Marrow wasn't done with the young pup just yet as he lead him away from his room. School was about to go into session, and Rak?r was the new student of Dr. Death.

Being lead into a large room, filled wall to wall with books, the young hyena was presented with one. His very first actually. It was a book on English. Rak?r had seen these on rare occasions. Humans would often be possession of them and this was the first time he was ever this close, much less be offered one. Hesitantly Rak?r took the book from his new brother, a look of confusion on his face. Instinctively his first impulse was to smell it, it too carried the pungent scent of death.

But there was more there as well the smell of plant life, the paper, as well as the ink that the volume was written with. The scents were a strange combination and it cause the folds of skin on Rak?r's snout to steeply fold as he lightly sneezed. His glance cut to Marrow, was this food? He thought as he looked to his new brother. The pirate seemed to sense the confusion in Rak?r's face as he opened the book in the hyena's hands to allow the script to be seen. The English lesson was about to begin. And Rak?r thought life and death struggles were tough. ~~


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 5, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Educating a Beast]​*
> [English 101, Rak?r Boneater]​
> 
> The command over the dead that Marrow held inspired Rak?r, never had he seem such a wondrous thing. Well actually he'd never seen the dead move, let alone take the orders of the living. It even seemed as if the sea had respect for this man as it offered little resistance against him as his small ship of bone and sinew glided across its less than glass like surface.
> ...




It took many hours and many books, though Alexander was willing to try to get the young Hyena to learn. "And that young Rakar was your first lesson." Alexander adjusts his glasses, many books strewn across the library of the ship. There was a few boards made of bone that held different sentences and pronunciations on them. "Now then, I do believe the night is upon us." Alexander reached into his pocket and removed a pocket watch, opening it up and giving it a quick look. "Right, the marines should just be reaching the castle..." 

Alexander began to head up stairs, "Come along Rakar." He called out, as Rakar stood up and followed him, he could see the young Hyena's head still spinning from all of the knowledge being thrown at him at once. "It's alright Rakar, You did very well." Alexander states as he pats the young Hyena's head softly like an owner telling his dog he did a good job.

The two reach the deck and Alexander smirks as the kingdoms castle is in sight. "We've been sailing around the island while i taught you your lessons Rakar." Alexander smirks, looking at the massive stone building standing before them. Though, Alexander was unimpressed, he'd seen many castles, many different shapes and sizes... to him, this merely looked like a massive wall with many towers. 

"Our mission is to break into that castle. The guards are nothing more than a nuisance. But do not kill them." Alexander takes off running down the deck of the ship, throwing out his arms and leaping into the air. As he exits the ship, the bones begin to shift and spit out another smaller ship, this one crewed by 10 skeletons. "Come along then Rakar. It is time to kill a king."


----------



## Cooli (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Strong Conviction]​
> When Tiana looked at the others, Mari noticed the disbelief in their faces. But Mari felt a warmth inside her when she watched the young girl walk around treating the marines. It was hard to explain, but something inside her seemed to wake up. Like she was in a deep slumber. The loss of her crew..no, her family, had taken away a part of her that she never wanted to lose. But now, after seeing Eris, a girl she just met, fighting to keep her safe. And Sarasa, whom she didn't quite forgive after the massacre, also fought for her safety. And Tiana, a young girl who was not particularly strong, helping the enemy.
> ...




_"What's with the corny speech?"_ Eris thought to herself. To her, what Mari was saying made no real sense at all. When the cuffs fell off of Mari, Eris went over and picked them up. There's no telling when a pair of seastone cuffs will come in handy. The only thing she would need now is the key, which was still in the possession of Quint.

"Now then! Chop-chop! We can't let the admiral waitin' ~"

You're kidding, right? Why would I want to meet an Admiral? in Eris' mind, coming face to face with an admiral meant trouble no matter what the situation

What's wrong. There's no need to be afraid. I'll protect you no matter what! Mari said with a grin.

Don't let those cuffs coming off go to your head. I don't need protection from a useless person like you.

Regardless of the admiral's presence, all of our destinations is the same. So why not walk together? Sarasa said as she folded her arms and began to walk towards the docks

Eris glanced back at the couple that hired her. From their color and even just the look in their eyes, Eris could tell they wanted to leave the island as soon as possible Fine. I'll follow you to the docks, but don't think I'm going anywhere near the admiral


----------



## Eternity (Mar 5, 2012)

Cooli said:


> _"What's with the corny speech?"_ Eris thought to herself. To her, what Mari was saying made no real sense at all. When the cuffs fell off of Mari, Eris went over and picked them up. There's no telling when a pair of seastone cuffs will come in handy. The only thing she would need now is the key, which was still in the possession of Quint.
> 
> "Now then! Chop-chop! We can't let the admiral waitin' ~"
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Two on five? Poor five..]​
"Don't let those cuffs coming off go to your head. I don't need protection from a useless person like you."

That put a grin to Mari's face. Her shiny fangs glistening in the sun low on the horizon. "Doesn't mean I won't give it to ya, now does it~?" She winked and pouted playfully at Eris.

"Fine. I'll follow you to the docks, but don't think I'm going anywhere near the admiral." Eris said following after Eris, keeping herself alert in case the fighting was coming near them. Mari was also alert, but with the awareness that the Black Dragon Admiral was there made her much less scared then she would have been otherwise.

No more then five steps later however a deafening howl made them stop in their tracks. Before they could do much more then turn their heads, twenty wierd creatures leaped out of their hidden hideaway. 

They where unlike any animals Mari had ever seen. Their four furry legs were dripping of a vile yellow liquid. The white fur tattered and broken away in several places. Holes covered their body at random places, as if they had been fighting for years, but just wouldn't die. And instead of flesh and bones, beneath the holes, they could only see blackness. A total blackness that sometimes seemed to flow out of them.
But it was their heads that really made them frightening; their cold eyes and the very fact that there was no flesh, no muscles, nothing but bones. A skull with long twisted horn and razor-sharp rows of teeth.

"These are my Skr?ns, a long dead breed of rams that haven't treaded this earth for centuries." The voice came from a roof a about fifty feet to their right. "Or so the World Government thought. A small pack have been hiding in the mountains of the cold Grand Line island of Bj?kr for ages. They can live for thousands of years, or so they say." Her voice was calm and smooth, but as soon as her attention shifted from the animals to their group, she changed.

"Not that it matters to you. Nothing can save you now anyway." she said, frowning with an expression of extreme disgust. With two long strides, she leaped from the building and landed just beside one of the skr?ns, sensually stroking it with a thin pale arm. "Angrip!" she yelled in a foreign language, making the skr?ns begin their assult.

Now free, Mari did not idle in her human form. Her white fur came out fully in the same time it took for her to grin. And every sane person knew what kind of grin that was. "I can feel it in my bones! The tingling sensation, the pleasure of adventure~!" A large pair of majestic wings spread out of her back like a peacock spreading it's feathers.  The very sight made the first skr?n veer of to the side, just slightly. But that small window was enough for Mari. Twisting her body she fired a flurry of kicks towards it's exposed chest. Instead of seeing the skr?ns falling back, Mari's eyes widened when she noticed that every kick had penetrated it's body, yet doing no harm. And her right foot was not covered in the vile liquid the animals where covered in. But it wasn't until she felt her skin burning that she realized what the liquid was. Acid.


----------



## Kei (Mar 5, 2012)

Core Eve

She didn't say anything to him as some how her single trip turned into something of two. Core didn't understand people like him, or to put it in more specific terms, humans like him. They didn't use their brains which get their hurt and makes them confused. Humans like him made Core confused to the point anytime she was thinking to hard about it she would get a headache. But what ever rocked his boat was what rocked it.

Other than that it was none of her business...

"Core." she finally said after an hour of hiking up a mountain, "Core Eve." 

She turned around as the wind began to blow harder and harder as they made their way up to the mountain area. No one really could make it up here without the proper transportation but it was a different thing if you were raised here. The mountains became your main way of transportation, even when others thought that you were crazy for climbing up a mountain was crazy.

A true person knew how to make it....

Core stopped as they reached a certain area, where the top of the mountain was covered in fog and snow. The human eye couldn't make out the details of what was on top of that mountain was when Core changed her course and began to move to the side. Of the mountain where the snow was deep enough for the girl to almost trip.

Though that was true she continued on tracking until she got to a certain area and began to brush the snow off of a metal door...Opening it a bunch of heat came out and she jumped into the hole with the apples in hand.

"Father I am home!" she called out as she took off her hat and scarf, before Deigo jumped down she looked up at him

"Make sure you close it and wipe off your feet too before you come in, alright?" she said before going deeper into something that almost look like a lab


----------



## DVB (Mar 5, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

Diego smiled before he gained a thinking face.

Eve... why does that surname sound familiar?

As he began thinking about the familiarity of the name, they began going higher. Diego hugged his coat closer to him. He didn't have to worry about slipping' he could make molten glass come from his feet to stick if he needed to.

Diego noticed Core stopped and changed direction. He didn't have to worry about the thick snow. He jumped before he let glass come from his feet, making makeshift elevator shoes. 

He then saw her open a metal door out of nowhere. They live in the mountains, huh? Interesting.

"Father I am home!" she called out as she took off her hat and scarf, before Deigo jumped down she looked up at him

"Make sure you close it and wipe off your feet too before you come in, alright?" she said before going deeper into something that almost look like a lab 

Diego nodded as he retreated the glass and wiped his feet before he went in and closed the door. He had the strangest feeling they were followed.

Oh well, not a problem. At least yet.

Diego followed his future nakama down through the lab. A lab... wait. Her last name was Eve... He remembered reading about him in his uncle's journals. Dr. Eve, a well-known genius who once worked for the Marines...

"Wow, this place is cool..." Diego said as he looked at all the high tech stuff. "Your dad, he's Dr. Eve. I heard of him. My uncle said he was a genius and a personal friend of his. My uncle was a Marine Captain..." Diego said as he briefly got a misty-eyed gaze. He shook out of it though.

He waited for her reaction as they went further down through the lab.


----------



## Kei (Mar 6, 2012)

Core Eve

She didn't say anything as she continued walking, many marines came here claiming to be her father friend, and some of them had a great kick out of her door. Core eyes looked down as she stepped in something gooey, she sighed as she wiped off her feet and continued moving down the white hall way until a loud noise began to come out from a room. She touched the boy chest as she slowly inched him over to her to stand by her side.

Core pressed a button and 

*BOOM*​
"Oh god damn it!" a man cursed as he began to cough from the inhalation of  smoke, Core coughed as well as some of it went up her nose, yet she smiled a bit as the man came out.

Dr. Eve had raggy brown hair and his glasses were huge and circular. The way he looked was like an unkept ragged doll. His cheeks were slowly sneaking into his face and so unhealthy he looked compared to his daughter! He brushed off the dirt and smoke from his white jacket, which haven't been white for almost three weeks. 

"Eve!" the old man turned around to the young girl as two little bots came out and circled around her almost happy that she returned to them, "I almost wanted to keep those little cans of buckets!"

Eve smiled warmly at her father as the little robots touched her warmly and rubbed against her cheek.

"Can't do anything right huh Ophelia and Operas!?" he yelled at the two robots that looked at each other than back down at their creator which was Core.

Dr.Eve turned around to see a boy, "Ah...Who are you?" he asked

"A dog who followed me home..."Core said as she turned around, "I am going to get a snack ready..."

Dr.Eve watched as Core left the room before turning back to the boy, _"Are you one of Core's friends?" _


----------



## DVB (Mar 6, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I: The Birth of the Miracle Pirates*

Core signaled for Diego to stand next to her. Next thing he heard was an explosion and the cursing of a man. She didn't say anything about what he said though. 

Diego then saw Dr. Eve. He remembered his uncle telling him about how he was always a rather frail fellow. Big brain and big heart, though he was always a bit pale looking. He could see why she wanted to stay. She appeared not to have anyone else before he came. Her closest person was her dad. 

He looked really impressed at the robots and smiled when Eve smiled as she began showing affection to the robots. He then turned around to Diego standing there. After Eve made her introduction, she left to get a snack ready, leaving Diego with the Dr. 

When Dr. Eve asked him if he was Core's friend. Diego smiled. "Yup. My name is Diego D. Vendrix. And I heard of you, Dr. Eve. My uncle, Captain Nathaniel Vendrix said he knew you very well," Diego said as he formed a chair of glass for him to sit on. His smile then became a thoughtful look. "I am afraid he is no longer alive. The Marines stated he died during a big battle and posthumously promoted him to Rear Admiral. However, during the last few weeks, he began during research on suspicious events of the Marines," he said.

"After he died, I began looking over his stuff and trained to go out to sea. You see, I am not just an adventurer, I am a pirate. Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates," Diego said to him with a grin and bluntness most people with the initial D. seem to have.


----------



## Kei (Mar 8, 2012)

Core Eve

Dr. Eve placed one of his hands on the back of his head, but he smiled. It wasn't a smile of happiness but of relief that his daughter is finally talking to others that are of her age or near it some what. It made the old man laugh a little bit, it was a long time since Core had talked to those of her age, and ever since the incident when she was in school Dr.Eve gave up hope on his daughter.

"Ah that is good..." he said but then his face totally changed from the smile of relief to something of that of disgust and seriousness, "I see...." he said as he walked back into the room after it cleared from smoke.

"I must tell you boy, not to go looking in things that doesn't concern you." he said as he brushed some of the smoke off the books, "It might lead you into some serious trouble, its okay that you turned out a pirate, it might even made your uncle happy that you are following your dreams, and all that other good crap."

The old man sat down on the stool that was positioned on near a stainless steel table. Dr.Eve looked at him, before positioning himself in a more comfortable spot. The viles of blue and red liquids caught his eyes before turning back to the boy.

"Though...Be careful boy..." he said as Core came back in, Ophelia and Operas carrying some things on the top of their heads. Core looked confused for a bit before setting the tray of food down on the table.

"Father?" she asked and he didn't say anything just turning away from her, causing the girl to look down a bit before looking at Deigo, "Come eat..."

"Its nothing special just some apple tarts and black tea." she said as she looked at her father, "Its your favorite today father.."

Dr.Eve smiled, "Good, good, are you going to get ready for the expirement today Core?" he asked as he took an apple tart and began to snack on it.

Core smile hugely, "Of course! I already took my blood pressure and everything before I came out, I am already." she said happily clasping her hands together.

"Good...Good..."


----------



## DVB (Mar 8, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter I: The First One*

Diego watched the old man smiled when he said that he was Core's friend. Did that mean that Core did not have any friends? He said it was good before he became serious. He then told him not to go investigate into things that would get him into serious trouble. The old man didn't seem to mind he was a pirate and even said that Nathaniel would have been proud Diego was pursuing his dream. He then told him to be careful.

"I know. But when I raise my Jolly Roger, I will been seen as a notorious criminal by the Marines. Every action I do, every bad pirate or corrupt marine I beat down, every insane accomplishment I achieve will add more infamy and a larger bounty to my head. However, that is only scratching the surface. My dream is to become the Pirate King and to find the legendary treasure, One Piece. Another dream is to start a family," Diego said, muttering the last part. 

He then saw Core enter the room once more with her father's snack. It appeared to be his favorite, black tea and apple tarts. While Diego shared the gluttony of most Ds, he was able to restrain himself by reminding himself of the old man's condition and the possible lack of food. He could always taunt and slay a Sea King. That first time was utterly nuts, but he got better over time.

He then saw them excited about an experiment. "What kind of experiment is it?" Diego asked as he cocked his head. However, he couldn't shake off a feeling of worry. Meanwhile, Marines had been following them and were some minutes away from where they entered. They weren't here for Diego. He hadn't raised a Jolly Roger yet or really do anything. 

They were here for Dr. Eve.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 8, 2012)

*Change of mind
Archey Madma
Maya D. Rina*

[What a mess... pt.1]

Arhcey woke up with a jolt. Cold sweat drenched his body from top to bottom. He was dizzy as hell, and after the first look around, he felt like something heavy had just pressed down upon him. All strength in hos body was gone. He could barely move a finger . And after emptying the the little he had in his stomach onto the floor, he slowly lay down and drifted into a restless sleep. Pictures of death and misery flashed before him in this dreamy abyss. And not just any misery and death, but the death of his former friends, and the misery he felt after each and every one of them burned, drowned, blown up or stabbed to death.

Each one worse then the previous, and no possibility of escape. If there ever was a hell on earth, re-living every bad memory would be as close as one would get.

"Mom?" This memory was special. It was clearer, and a hell of a lot more vivid then the others. Archey was standing in Lougetown, and the streets where almost empty. A kid was kneeling by a woman laying on the ground. Her head was consealed by her beautiful red flowing hair. But she was laying face down. And mixed with her flowing hair, was a growing pool of a dark crimson liquid.

"Mom?" Looking closely, the kid was crying, gently shaking the womans hand. "Mom, don't be dead. Don't be dead.. Mom? Mom! MOM!?" Before the memeory faded, Archey could see the kid scream. A scream so loud, and so soul-wrenching that when he woke up, he knew that he had been crying. 


It took weeks before he was strong enough to walk around again, and by that time, he had given up trying to find out what happened to Rose the the others. The old lady that saved him and nurtured him back to health said they where either taken by marines or ran away. It was just like have always been with him. Anyone who dared get close to him was doomed to death or misery by the hands of marines, other pirates or mother earth herself.

The old lady, whom, after being asked what her name was, answered "Nothing for you to hear." and walked out, not to return again. It took Archey a few days to understand that she was not coming back, but she was so nice as to leave enough food and medical supply for him to survive until he could buy or hunt his own food.

It has been two months since the fighting, and the locals at Glacier Meadow have accepted Archey as their own, despite his title of pirate. With such a low bounty, few people would care about him, and he was strong enough to fend of anyone who might want a easy bounty.

But now that his strength have returned, he knew he couldn't stay any longer.


----------



## Kei (Mar 11, 2012)

Core Eve
Northern Blue
Invisible Tears-Part One-

Opera and Ophelia rose as they sensed someone come near the secret hide out, Core eyes widen as the two tiny robots went out the of the room of great speed and was met with a huge explosion! The explosion was huge enough to send the two robots flying backwards. Core eyes widen as she rushed out to check on her two friends!

"Core we don't have time!" her father yelled at her as he rushed pass her out the door, "We must hurry!"

Core looked up at her father, "I won't leave them!" she said as she pushed pass the rubble seeing the two tiny bots under the rubble. She grabbed Ophelia and Opera and held them close to her chest as she grabbed Deigo hand pulling him out of the room.

"Dr.Eve!" someone yelled, "We are know you are here, come out and bring that experiment with you!"

Core began to run even faster and if the boy had fallen at anytime, she would had still dragged him into the closet room with her father. In the closet room she sighed finally catching her breath. Her father looking out a little hole that he made. Causing the young girl to look out of the crack in the door...

Everything was on fire.....Every memory....Every book, research was on fire...

"Core..." her father called out to her, causing the girl to turn around, "You and Deigo can get out of here..."

Core eyes widen, "What they just want us right?!"


----------



## DVB (Mar 11, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter I: The First One*

The conversation had ended abruptly and the robot duo began to examine the commotion outside. However, an explosion had knocked them back. Core went to check on her little robot friends before Dr. Eve led them out of the room with Core carrying her little robot friends and pulling Diego with them. They had went inside the closet room. Diego watched as the Marines began intruding and destroying his research and everything the father and daughter duo held dear.

Over his dead body they will. Diego rushed out of the closet room as massive gauntlets made of glass began forming on his hands and he began punching the marines out the door. Once outside, back out in the snowing mountains the Marines wondered what knocked them out. They saw a boy with giant glass gauntlets. 

"Who the hell do you think you are?" One of the marines asked.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I am the man who will become the Pirate King," Diego said with complete seriousness as the glass gauntlets retreated themselves. He then began wounding his arms fast. Before the marines can do anything, Diego shouted: " Glass Glass: Shard Shooter!" He then threw a punch which rocketed shards of glass he emitted from hands like a fury of archers releasing their arrows. Several Marines cut cut or impaled as they fell to the ground injured.

"What the hell? Are the rumors true about those Devil Fruits?" One of the Marines said. 

"Glass Glass: Forge Lock" Diego shouted as he began running past several of the marines as he was oozing molten glass. When he stopped, the Marines were shocked and in pain as they found their limbs bound together by molten glass that quickly cooled. 

"Stay back, freak pirate! You have no right to mess with the Marines!" One said as he pointed his gun to Diego. Diego narrowed his eyes. Diego had then noticed the good doctor and his daughter had investigated the commotion. The saw the Marines wounded, bleeding and many with their arms and legs stuck together with glass. The one holding Diego at gun point had his legs bound and some shards sticking out of his arm.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 14, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Trade Island Carpola



InfIchi said:


> "Sheesh Liv, What did you go and get yourself into this time..." Livio rubbed the back of his head and sighed. "Wellp Ain't no helpin i spose... These guys seem pretty strong and none to happy with me." Livio smiled a bit as he reached behind his back. "Well To be honest with you, I came here to visit him myself. See, me and the  old man go way back, we do a lot of business together. This here sack is mine. The old man promised me this tech and i aim to take it." Livio lowered his hat, shading his eyes just a bit.
> 
> "Now then, If we're gonna have a problem when i tell you the old man croaked... Then i suppose i should have just kept my big mouth shut..." Livio gulps. "Damn'ed idiot..."



"Ah you killed him ey?" Hawkeye asked with a smirk, he was amused by this kid admitting to murder, as far as Hawkeye was concerned, and casually taking the time to loot his victim and hang around and chat with people that walked in on him.

"Hawkeye, get back to The Ark and grab some men, we'll need people to move all this crap back to the ship before some other genius like this one thinks of looting the place." With a nod, the underling followed the order and left Arges and Livio.

"For now, all this tech for free sounds like a sweet deal to me." Arges said. "In the long run this is going to be a pain though, now I'll need to find a new supplier and most likely won't get the kinda great deals I got form the old man." As he said this, he reached for the pair of weapon he wore attached to his belt, and slipped them on. Two large gauntlets had been attached at the hip by magnets, and were now drawn against Livio.

"Guess I'll vent a little frustration, after that I doubt you'd be around to voice any objections to me taking all this stuff for myself." With surprising speed, for a man of his size, the half horned muscle bound poacher charged Livio with the intention to punch his fist straight trough the techie.

--------

The Ark

Kai, Adora, Kestrel and the little rascal

"What the hell?" Was what apparently passed as  a greeting around these parts as this is what they heard as soon as the foursome got on board of the massive ship. 

"Yeah, what happened to the ticket lady?" Kai was under the impression that the 'warm' response was due to them entering the floating zoo without purchasing as ticket first. Out of the foursome, only Adora and the now panicky black dog she held in her arms were aware that this probably wasn't a zoo like Kai had said.

There were still some animals roaming around, but instead of the petting zoo collection that was found on this main deck in hte past, now just a bunch of chained and far more exotic animals were found.

"These are those guys, we were telling you about." One of the two poachers that had run off before said, informing Monty his superior, of these visitors identities.

"We've got to get these morons of the ship before the chiefs get back." He wasted no time and immediately grabbed his rifle, Kestrel's instinct was to jump behind cover and Kai dramatically did the same but grabbed hold of Adora to shield her from fire. They rolled behind the door of a barn like construction. 

"Get off me." Adora, wasn't that comfortable with Kai on top of her and that puppy squirming in between the two of them. 

"Huh?" While Kai was inclined to to follow her instructions, as enjoyable lying around with the woman of his dreams was, they were getting shot at after all. The thing was though, as he tried to get up he noticed they seemed stuck around the hip. As he raised his butt up, he dragged Adora's midsection along with him.

"Okay that's just weird." He wasn't aware of the magnetic belt Adora had, or that it wasn't that surprising it would attract his weaponry in his weaponbelt. "It's like our bodies were made for each other, they won't let go of each other anymore." He tried to follow this up with. "You know this position would just be perfect for...." But he didn't manage to finish the sentence as Adora's hand covered his mouth as she tried to push the meathead of her.

It eventually worked, though Kai seemed very confused and distracted by the event and didn't seem aware that bullets were whizzing past them.
But a hero stood up the save the day, and his name was Kestrel. "Hey, that isn't nice!" He commented on the behaviour of Monty and the two goons before he threw a smoke grenade around the corner.
When it went off, it seemed like a good idea to run off, after all.........When bullets are flying around, the opposite direction is usually the right one.

And so the group took off, down into the bowels of the ship, unaware that much larger threats lurked inside.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2012)

Sendo and Shin

*Go! Restoration!*

The chin was hard. He?d half expected it to be all slimy and soft like the rest of his body, but the chin of Capps the Pimp was hard enough to cause Sendo quite a bit of pain.

?Ow?? he shook his right hand, trying to get shake off the pain. Capps was completely unaffected by the punch.

?I been hit by women that can punch harder than you. You ain?t nothing but a bitch.? And with that, Capps tentacle bitch slapped Sendo back into the castle. ?Stay there if you know what?s good for you boy. I?mma take care of your Nihon chicken shit boyfriend right here.?

Capps began slamming the tentacles hard down onto the wooden stage causing large indents or in some places big holes where the tentacles impacted. Shin ducked and dodged, weaved and struck! He was injuring the massive thing but essentially they were bug bites, and doing nothing but to annoy the man-octopus.

?What the hell are we doing? We are in the middle of a theatre fighting a giant octo-man-pus, who?s a pimp. This make no sense at all. I wanna go home,? Sendo sighed, but then realised there was no home to go to. Men like Capps had taken everything away from him. He had to fight, to ignore it would be a crime in itself. But what could he do? He was just a guy.

He then remembered he was a devil fruit user, something that would take him a long time to get used to. The power to restore. It was like having a third arm or an extra sense, but was completely unversed on how to use it. Capps was paying no heed to Sendo as he took a piece of the broken castle and ?flexed? his new muscle. It was tricky to control. The piece of wood extended and retracted wildly. ?Shit!?

?The hell with it! I?ll just aim and go all out!? He pointed the piece of wood at the tentacled monster and shouted as he activated his power. ?Go! Restoration!? he said, feeling he needed to say something to accompany the move.

The piece of wood suddenly elongated rapidly and became a plank of wood. Sendo looked at it a little disappointed, ?That can?t be it surely??

He shouted again ?Go! Restoration!? but really put more effort into it, as if he were picking up a few sacks of grain, ?Raaaargh!? he shouted,

The plank of wood shot out and extended rapidly. Capps turned to see what was going on, only to see the wooden castle he had thrown his unworthy opponent into, come careening towards him. ?The fuck is that??!? he screamed a full octave higher as he was impaled by the spikes of the castle. However his tentacles had blocked the sharp spires of the castle, hitting his body. ?Damn foo?, that some moves you got there, but somebody better call yo momma cos you about to go down!?

?Shin!? Sendo shouted. The tentacles had been now removed from Shin?s path, allowed a clear shot into the soft exposed midsection of the pimp.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 15, 2012)

UC- Kestrel

“We’re on a boat, we’re on a boat, take a good hard look cos we’re standin on a boat!” Kestrel sang as he happily dodged the bullets and jumped off the side of it. He figured he was being shot at because they boarded someone elses ship. 

“Sorry!” he said before jumping over the side, however he also knew by the look on the animals that they were not very happy. Exotic animals and a bunch of guys that looked bad and shot on sight. Something bad was going on here!

Still it was nice to see Adora and Kai get on so well, though perhaps a little inappropriate for public display. Whatever floats their boat. He started humming his boat song again.

He had attached himself to the side of the ship and was clawing his way across it whilst the men were hacking off the smoke. He wasn’t going to hurt them, but needed to find info as to what was going on. Kestrel knew one thing about his past, to always make sure before you throw the first punch. Though technically they threw the first one when they fired at them.

Kestrel snuck aboard the ship, behind the fighting and gunfire. His feet were silent as he dashed past one crate to the next. He was looking for a clue, a bit of paper, something.

He found what he was looking for. A shipping manifest and it was illegal alright. He better take a picture of this and….

“Hm…where am I now?” Kestrel said looking around him in confusion. A boat? “I’m on a boat, I’m on a boat, take a good hard look cos I’m standin on a boat!”

He looked at the clipboard in his hands. Something about animals. If he was holding it, it was probably important. He took a picture of it. He wondered if he was the captain of this boat. He saw people firing at another group. Some spiky haired guy and a real pretty lady. 

“Well, if I’m on this side and my crew are shooting at them, then I should help!” For once Kestrel forgot to check his book and from behind the men that were shooting at Ka and Adora he jumped on to a crate behind them.

“Have no fear men, I will defeat them!” The gun wielding goons looked back in surprise, turned their guns on to Kestrel and opened fire. Kestrel screamed, dived off crate and ran past all the chained animals ”Whyyyyy Whyyyyyyyyyy?” 

“Oh yeah! I forgot to check my book, silly me!” he said jumping off the side of the ship and expertly clinging by one arm off the rail, as he flipped open his book. “Damn, this’ll take a while with one arm…” he said familiarising his brain with his recent past.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 15, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Unnamed Crew
> 
> Trade Island Carpola
> 
> ...




"Right. Well this ain't gonna be much of a fight." Livio adjusted his hat and threw his own punch towards the massive man that was charging him. The two fists connect and create a powerful blast of air, breaking the house they were in into pieces. "Well... That was interestin." Livio leaps to the side and reaches into the bag, grabbing a staff and spinning it around. "Now then, You destroyed most the tech i was lookin fer." Livio's had tipped down covering his eyes. 

"I don't care much fer folks who destroy my tech." With one great spin Livio leaps into the air, holding the staff high above his head. "HOPE YOU LIKE SHOCK THERAPY!" The end of the staff begins to spark with electricity, sending massive bolts into the houses around the two. "RAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" Livio slams the Staff down hard as he can, connecting with the large muscled man.

Though there is a special thing about this staff, It has multiple balls inside the shaft. These balls act as a conductor for the electricty, and with the powerful spin that Livio gave it, he released the balls all around the massive man, forcing the electricity from the staff to not only connect to the man, but also to the balls. The balls then connecting with each other and creating the ultimate attack of the staff... "ELECTRIC CAGE!" The electricty from the staff runs into the balls, which then runs between each other and back to the staff, creating a sphere of electrical currents.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

'Really?'  Adora thought as she glared at Kai.  This wasn't the first time they had ended up with him laying on top of her but it was the first time they both had on their belts.  'Of all the people...' she knew it looked bad and the kid would make it into a bigger deal than it was.  So when they were finally able to part she opened her mouth to start letting him know that it wasn't what he was thinking in any terms.  

After that the man that they had befriended, the one that was giving Kai wedding ideas, turned on them.  'I knew he was trouble.' She glared moving one hand to pull off a knife and send it straight between the eyes.  Then the other crew turned on him.  ?Idiots...all of them...?  Adora rubbed her head again and tightened her grip on the creature in her arms.  Just now noticing that it was no longer squirming to get away but seemed to snuggle up against her in fear.  ?From here are you??  She asked it, not expecting an answer nor getting anything more than a whimper.

?Go!?  Adora snapped once they were on their feet, rolling her eyes at Kai as he stood with a bemused look on his face.  Kestrel jumped over the side and all Adora could think of doing is getting away from there.  Unfortunately they couldn't move toward the dock, only the depths of shadows that led below.  She shoved Kai and he began to come back to the present from someplace that Adora didn't want to know.

Rushing forward, her steps softened by the hay scattered around, the first thing that hit her was the stench.  ?For the love of Oda!?  Adora put her free hand over her nose try and stifle the smell but it was little help.  Narrowing her eyes she waited momentarily for them to focus, to adjust to the dark interior around her.  Animals were kept in pins much to small for them, ones that looked like they hadn't been mucked out in ages.  

?Kai...?  Adora choked on her words.  She acted like a hard-ass but she was a softy and the pitiful looks of the creatures around her shot right into her heart.  ?We can't leave them like this.  We have to let them go.?  She rushed forward and opened the gate of the pen closest to them.



*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

?Really??  Tiana couldn't believe what she was seeing.  She once again shuffled through the memories and tried to force herself to remember something about them.  Unfortunately it wasn't going to happen, nothing but a massive black void answered her question.  If those things weren't enough the woman that she had just helped turned into some kind of strange winged fox thing.

Once the attack started, Tiana didn't have much time to wallow in her thoughts.  Self preservation kicked in.  ?We need to move!?  She looked in the direction of the dock then back to the woman.  Something covered her foot.  ?Is that...?  Tiana looked at vile stuff and thought for a moment.  ?Neutralize...?  Her mind began to work, once again information coming to her that she shouldn't remember nor knew how she remembered it.  ?We need to find something to neutralize it.  First we need to figure out what kind it is...?  She bit her lip and started digging through her bag.


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2012)

Chase Lockheart
*Black Wolf*​
Dobtsun Island...

Land of mysterious creatures, this place was filled with creatures of all sorts colors and sizes. The forest was thick and filled with ever growing trees, the days were long and hot, and the nights were cold like ice. Free from human touch, this island grew and grew, forever blossoming. Not many ships came and went because of the rumor that many sea man told on their trips. The tale that many would come around and listen to, as the story teller recounts everything from his memory. A few details here and there change for the betterment of the story, but still it made some sailors quake in fear.

 "Did ya here about the wolf on Dobtsun Island?" a female captain asked as she took her huge mug of beer, the foam dripping off of the sides as she grabbed it quickly swinging it in the air, "Its a real scary tale, how about I tell it to ye lads?"

On Dobtsun island, there are animals ranging as far as the eye could see and then some, but the most common one are the wolves that lived on the island. They are always there when you pull into the docks and they watch, people don't see them, but they are there. Always watching and waiting for you to leave. They are the guardians of the island and they take pride in their jobs.

"A bunch of stray dogs is what I am hearin!" a man yelled from across the table, "Are ya sure you aren't hitting the drinks a little too hard Ellie?"

The woman face turned red as a tomato, a bit from anger but most from anger. Someone had the right to call her out on her story, as if it wasn't true! The husky woman growled as she slammed her high heels onto the table and starred at the man who called her out. 

"I swear on my mother's grave that those are wolves and they were waitin for me to leave! They followed me and my crew every where!"

The man just rolled his eyes and the woman sat back down as she chugged down her beer...

The wolves would wait, hiding themselves from the eyes of humans before distancing themselves when ever another humans start venturing out. Going out too far, the saliors begin to hear their growls of protest and then at that point they would start showing themselves. Each one popping out of now where their snarling louder and louder as a threat not to get closer.

Maybe one or two would try to confront you and push you back...

But if a sailor ignored their warning...

"What will happen?" the man asked finally into the story as the woman stopped and shivered

"That...that thing will come out!" the woman said as she began to quake in fear, her whole body began to shake violently

"The black wolf!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 15, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

Once the ship was well on its way, Bridget turned toward the three mutts that had taken it upon themselves to make sure she was safe.  ?B-bath t-time...?  She looked around trying to figure out where exactly she was going to do this while keeping an ear open to the crews discussion.  A lot of talking was going on and they had picked a few more castoffs.  'A ninja, an assassin, and a...' At the thought her eyes flickered toward Doc.  

Bridget let her hand slowly run down the back of one of the dogs her mind thinking of the man that was now working on their captain.  'If they only knew.  Would they allow him to stay?' she questioned in her mind but couldn't come up with an answer.  They didn't know each other well enough to be able to think like each other.  Though Bridget had to smile as Ral started talking like he was a big bad bully, from what she had seen he was nothing of the sort.

?R-right.  B-bath...?  Bridget snapped her eyes away from the other people and took a deep breath, once again trying to put the thought of what had happened earlier to the back of her head.  In fact trying to put the memories of the entire island out of her mind.  Standing she looked around then shrugged while bringing the dogs below.

A couple of hours later a completely drenched Bridget came out from below deck.  She held a towel to her head as she continued to dry her hair and shot a seething glare behind her as she headed back toward her place on the ship.  ?At l-least y-you smell b-better.?  Bridget sniffed enjoying the flowery scent that came to her nose as she continued forward.  

Trotting out behind her were the three dogs.  They all looked happy and content, their fur drying and their tails wagging.  Completely oblivious that they might have caused their new owner any headaches at all.  Tongues lolling out of their mouths, the remnants of some food being licked off by one of them followed close behind Bridget as they began to sniff around their new home.  

?Dogs do not belong on a ship.?  Hal voiced his displeasure at the creatures.  ?Once again you prove the idiocracy of your decisions.?

?Shut the hell up, Hal!?  Bridget snapped and stormed forward, not realizing the usual stammer was gone and that the strangest sound was coming from the speaker.  To most it sounded like a strange sort of static or an error message.  Only Hal knew it was laughter.



*Overkills...

Heather...*

'What a fucking jackass!'  Heather screamed in her mind as she watched Dante get the shit kicked out of him.  Over and over again he baited the guards and they answered with their hands and feet.  She knew what he was doing but it pissed her off all the same.  'Doesn't matter where you are or what you are doing, men have to prove who the alpha male is.'  Heather rolled her eyes and crossed her arms.  Anger and attitude showing in her stance.

A couple of times men came near her and she glared them away easily enough.  She wasn't anyone?s property ever even if they thought that she would become theirs.  Once it seemed that Dante had had enough he got to his feet and went to sit down then he opened his mouth yet again.  This time he picked  Heather.

Silence echoed behind his statement as all eyes turned toward her.  Her mind raced, contemplating her words carefully.  Her tongue darted out and licked her lips absently and she rubbed her forehead.  Letting her eyes scan the men here she tried to calculated her best chances and which men might bring her the most benefit in controlling.  Several made the list then she looked back at the white haired man whose face was quickly swelling.  

A sly smile slipped onto her mouth, she walked forward a seductive sway in her hips.  ?For the moment anyway...?  She purred and went to stand behind him, her hands running through his hair and across his shoulder.  ?Is there anything I can do to help ease the pain??  To most her voice was a purr and it held promise to wonderful things to come, things that they might want and try to get.  To Heather it held a warning that she wondered if the man was to stupid to pick up on.  

Picking up a piece of meat with her fingers she fed the bite-sized morsel to him.  ?Let me help you...?  She then took a piece for herself as she pressed against his back before feeding him again.  If she played her cards right she could get the hell out of here and be done with the neanderthal in front of her at the same time.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 15, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> Adora...*
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Bloody Creative]​
"Idiot! That's what you get for attacking an enemy without thinking." Mari should have known something was off about the liquid, as when it made contact with the ground it sizzled. "If that's your idea of protection, then you're going to end getting yourself and those you're trying to protect killed." Eris reached behind her back from two different angles and pulled out two kodachi. Blades that were much longer and more useful than what her daggers would prove to be.

Sarasa followed suit as she pulled out her second blade. Quint also stood, taking up arms again. Against these creatures, the direct physical style of Mari and Goodchild would be useless. Their focus would need to be focused on the person controlling these monsters, the female standing a few paces behind the ring of skr?ns.

One of them suddenly leaped forward with the agility of a gazelle, yet the ferocity of a lion, towards Eris. The attack took her by surprise, but she skilfully severed it's head with a clean swipe. But as the head landed, the body landed on it's legs, and the vile fluid started spraying out of the wound. Eris was too close, her adrenaline making the droplets seem like they moved in slow motion. 

"SHHOoo!!" Quint, despite his clearly broken ribs, lunged forwards past Eris like a rocket, twisting and twirling his swords so fast, Eris couldn't possibly see what he was doing. He advanced towards the headless monster, using his sword to deflect most of the acid. With one last twirl, he lounged downwards, before piercing the skr?n in the middle of it's chest.The vile fluid flowed out of the newly opened wound like syrup, pooling into a think mound beneath it. It then collapsed into the mound, catching fire, and burning to crisp within second.

Without even look at Eris, Quint turned to Goodchild. [COLOR=RoyalBlue"]"Middle of the chest! The thick fluid is corrosive!"[/COLOR] he yelled, throwing away his sword, that where now almost gone. Only a stump remained.

Then he turned to Eris, snapping both her swords out of her grasp, and smiled  carefully. "Sorry if this upset your pride, but get the hell out of here. All of you are a decade away from doing anything here." he said,running towards another skr?n. It took Eris a few seconds to collect her thoughts. It had only taken Quint no more then fifteen second to attack, kill, steal and run of. But when Eris get back to her senses, she yelled. "Give me back my blades!"

But Quint had already killed the rest of the skr?n with Goodchild, and her blades where destroyed. She could see some of the acid was running down Quint's body, burning his skin. With quick flicks of his wrist, using a small dagger, he cut away parts of his skin where the acid still burned him.

Mari, now twisting in agony with Tiana by her side, turned to Eris and Sarasa. "For goodness sake, run! Your pride is not worth anything if you die, is it?" The fear in her voice surprised her, but with a leg burning and withering away, even the jolly disposition Mari had was replaced with tears. Not the same tears she had just weeks or days ago. Tears of fear, not of sadness.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 15, 2012)

*The Socks: The Island with a Name: South Blue: The Present*

"You asshole!" A large man shouted at Sal Spiffysocks, "That was my girl!"

"Hardly," the woman that he was talking about said.

"Shut up, I'll deal with you later," The large man said to the woman. He then directed his attention back at Sal, "You're going to pay,"

Sal raised an eyebrow. Then he smirked, "Okay then. Show me what you're made of,"

*5 minutes earlier*

Sal had just landed on The Island with a Name. His ship was leaking and it needed repairs. He had just barley made it to the island without his ship sinking. He was so happy to have made it. He jumped onto the land, ran to the nearest crowd, found the best looking girl, tilted her and kissed her.

There was a look of shock on her face. She wasn't quite sure what had happened. Sal went in for seconds while he still could. Eventually she pushed him away. 

"Who are you? Who said you could kiss me?" The woman asked Sal.

The large man caught wind of it, "That's right, someone fess-up. Who kissed my girl?

"I did, what are you going to do about it?"

*The present*

A large crowd as amassed. They were all gathered around to watch the fight that was just about to break out. Murmurers such as "The poor thing stands no chance" and "The pirate will crush him," were being said.

"Who are you rooting for?" A person asked the woman.

The woman put a face on like she was really thinking. Then she spoke, "I hate them both equally,"

The large man punched Sal in the face to no effect. It didn't even make him flinch.

You'll need to do better then that, Sal said with a smirk on his face. 

The large man punched again. Then two more times. Again with no effect. The large man wasn't stupid. He knew he needed more to be able to hurt him. He scanned around and found a barrel. He grabbed it, lifted it over his head, and smashed Sal's head with it. The barrel exploded, what was in the barrel, crabs came pouring out.

Sal dropped on the ground. He was covered with crabs pinching him. Sal got right back up, "That was so uncalled for,"

The man was laughing up a storm, "I can't believe you got up after that! Why don't you join the pirate crew I'm a part of, I'll let you meet our captain,"

I won't join, Sal said.

"Meet my captain anyways, he'll get a kick out of this story," The large man said.

Yeah, I'd like that, He turned to the woman, I'll be back for you later princess,

"Hey, watch it!" The large man shouted. He then turned to the woman, "I'll be back for you later princess,"

The woman just rolled her eyes and walked off.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 15, 2012)

*The Socks*

"This is my pirate ship," The large man said. It was an incredibly large galleon. It had to of taken dozens of people to man. It was much too big for Sal to steal, "When we board I'll introduce you to my captain. I think he'll change your mind about joining,"

Sal had finally pulled the last crab off of him. Getting pinched hurt him, "I hate crabs,"

The large man laughed, "Not a single word about what's important eh? Come this way, the captain is in here,"

The large man lead Sal to his captain's chambers. He walked inside to see a normal looking man sitting at a desk. He was leaned over, placing something at his feet. He then looked up and noticed the two in his office.

"Who is this, commander?" the captain asked. The large man, who was a commander in the pirate crew told him the story of what happened, "I wish more people in my crew could just get up after getting smashed by a barrel full of crabs by one of my top commanders," He smiled, "Your offense must match your defense?"

My defense is my offense, Sal said.

"What do you mean?" The captain asked.

Well, let me just say my plan to beat your commander was to let him beat me up until he passed out," He turned to the commander, It's true. I've done it before.

The commander and the captain were in tears with their laughter. Finally, the captain was able to calm down enough to finish a sentence, "I want you in my crew,"

I don't want to be in your crew, no offense,

"Oh I think I can change your mind. You see I have assembled a large, talented crew. We've been here in the South Blue for months waiting for the right time. Well now is the right time,"

"Captain, you don't mean you-?" The commander was asking a question but got cut-off in the middle of it.

"Yes, while you were away, one of my underlings got me this," He reached down and grabbed a small chest. He opened it. Sal was in shock, but he didn't let his face show it. His eyes were finally gazing upon a devil fruit. With it, he would get a guaranteed power-up and perhaps an offense. He had to play his cards correctly here.

A devil fruit? Where the hell did you find one of those? Sal asked. He moved closer to the desk. The DF was almost within arm's reach. The captain put his hand on it for security, then looked up and gave Sal a mean look. Sal backed off a little bit. The captain's face became friendly again.

"It was only a matter of time. You see in the grand line, without the power of the devil's fruit, you're no one. I had my men searching everywhere for months in order to find one of these. Finally, today, they found one. Now I will eat this and finally be able to conquer the Grand Line! What do you say, now will you join me? You can be with me as I use this fruit's power to crush everything in the sea,"

I still have to turn you down, Sal smirked again, his eye's were lit-up as if they were on fire, 10 schemes went through his head in an instant and finally he settled with the one that had the best chance of working, "However I would like to see the power of a devil fruit. It's very rare," 

"I'll oblige that. Behold, the power that will conquer the world soon enough," The captain lifted the DF. 

Now was Sal's chance! He dove as fast as he could, mouth first into the devil fruit. The captain had no idea this was about to happen. His only reflex was to shove it in his mouth as fast as he could. They both took a bite at the same time and it was unclear who swallowed first.

I don't feel any different, Sal mumbled in disappointment.

"YOU BASTARD! I FEEL NO DIFFERENT, YOU MUST HAVE STOLEN MY POWER!" The captain shouted.

Wait, I don't- Sal couldn't finish his sentence. The captain punched Sal as hard as he could. He was sent flying, crashing through the walls of the ship and into the water.

Sal tried to swim but he didn't have the energy to move. I can't do anything. I must have gotten the power of the DF. Now it is going to kill me," Sal thought as he sank to the bottom of the water. 

Fortunately, a bystander who saw him fly into the water dove in and pulled him out, "Are you okay buddy?" the bystander asked when he got him on land.

Sal's face was bleeding. He noticed that the pirate crew was rushing out of the ship. He couldn't live through too many more of the captain's attacks, Yeah, I'm fine for now, but we need to run!

Sal got up and both him and the bystander started running away, Do you know this town? Sal asked his savior.

"No, I just got here,"

Shit. We need some luck then, They got no luck. They ran for a few minutes, but was eventually cornered at a dead end.

The pirates outnumbered them greatly. They could have beaten the both of them to death. However the captain wanted that job. He appeared from the mass of prates. His face was red and he was shaking with rage.

"Do you have any idea how long you set me back!?"

You told me early, months, Sal said. In hindsight he thought he probably shouldn't have been a smartass.

"Shut up! I'm going to kill you! Let me tell you I won't drop from exhaustion beating you up,"

Sal knew he was right. His only chance was to activate his DF power. He lifted his hand and hoped something would happen. A single bee flew out of his hand and stung the captain in the face, then died.

"That's it? That fruit gave the power of creating a bee? Of all the useless fruits. Perhaps it was lucky you stole my power. I'll kill you anyways though," The captain said. He stepped a few steps forward. He stopped. It became harder to breath. His tongue was so swollen it didn't fit in his mouth. He clenched his neck, as a reflex, but soon he lost consciousness and shortly after died.

The pirate crew was dumbfounded. They looked at their dead captain, who was allergic to bees. However the crew didn't know what happened. They looked back at Spiffysocks.

He held his hand up, Ha! Hahahaha! If anyone gets near me, I'll sick a death bee on you! He was bluffing. He hoped to anything his bluff would work. It did, the pirates turned around and went running.

However before they could get away a squad of marines intercepted them and captured them all.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. VII Cornered Beast Pt. II]​*​
[Silvermoon Isle; Jackie Captured]​

A single tear rolls down Jackie?s cheek, he entire body ached. She had only been in this god forsaken little town less than fifteen minutes, and they were already using heavy artillery on her without regard. Her fingers clenched the wound just below her ribs as a trickle of blood flowed down her chin. A light gasp escapes her lips as her vision blurred to darkness~ ?Find the Bitch! She can?t have gotten too far!? Dorff?s voice booms even above the cracking of fires that now raged out of control. ?I think I saw something dive over there!? one of his men shouts in response while another large explosion rocks the area. A red ball of fire shoots high into the air and illuminates the dusky sky and blots the stars from view casting a long shadow from the wall that Jackie was hiding behind. Dorff?s eyes narrow on the small battered structure then cutting his gaze toward his troops he motioned with his fingers to carefully encompass it as he took point. ~Skiiiint~ the light sound of a sword scrubbing against its scabbard is heard as Dorff pulled his saber free. Pulling a hand up he brings his troop to a halt as he cast a long shadow over the wall. 

Fine pencil like fingers wrap over the top of the wall as Dorff pulled his head around one of the collapsed corners and a scowl etches across his face as his eyes narrow on a lone puddle of blood. ?She isn?t here.? He lowly growls under the crackling flames ?Spread out! She isn?t here.? He orders pulling his head back toward his troop. A scream, however, interrupts their reactions and pull?s Dorff from his rant as he foamed at the mouth. Enclave encircled a body as their commander approached, ?Out of my way, let me through.? He barks as he walks up. At his men?s feet was the body of a Steel Squadron warrior. Not that it concerned him that one of Walkian?s men had been killed, it was just that a set of wounds caught his attention Jackie was known for using her daggers in battle, so the lacerations across the man?s body were to be expected, it was just the two puncture marks in his throat that concerned him. ?What could have caused these?? he asks bending down to the corpse. 

?Help me!!? A voice echoes across the streets and Dorff is immediately on alert as he pulled his weapon to the ready as he bound to his feet, across the street a member of his Enclave can be seen running from the darkness of a building only to be dragged back in moments later before he could get into the safety of the light. ?Well, what are you idiots waiting for?? Dorff growls. ?Get in there in help him.? He orders. His men pause and grumble amongst their selves, but ultimately they feared Dorff more than the darkness and proceed to enter the building. Between the entrance and the first meter or so, the men are greeted with the same sight of carnage as they were greeted with on the outside, the body seemed to be torn to shreds, and the puncture wounds were more serious, as they didn?t wear heavy armor like the Steel Squad. Bunching together they used tact to start to clear the house, and started to clear the house room by room.  Room by room the men find nothing and soon they are progressing further into the depths of the building, the point quickly brings his men into a large square room, probably the meeting room of the building, clearing the sides they go deeper into the room, their weapons at the ready. But a low growl causes their blood to freeze as glowing green orbs pull their attention to the back of the room. 

Panic overtakes the small group and they open fire, the illumination caused by the flashes of gunpowder cast light on fur and large teeth. The men scream as the beast roars while ripping into the group?s point. Turning tail they attempt to flee the room as they are assaulted by the phantom beast. On the outside Dorff can only impatiently wait as he tapped his foot off the street, as the minutes passed the distinct sound of screams can be heard as movement is seen, ?Captain Dorff! It?s a MONSTER!? a combined voice rings out as several men spill from the open door. Dorff?s eyes turn cold, ?Level the building.? He simply states as large canons are leveled toward the new target. In a symphony of concussive blast the building is rocked with a heavy shelling, two or three blows later a sea of debris washes over the area as the target collapses in on itself. The all was still ~

From the back of the building, a large Saber Tooth Tiger pulls itself from the wreckage, blood poured from its body as it attempts to stagger away. But Jackie?s injuries are too grave and she sputters to a stop and collapses to the ground. In her wounded state she can?t hold her transformation and reverts to her human form, and again she tries to drag her body further away from the destroyed building. In the distance she hears a commotion, gritting her teeth she pulls her gaze in that direction, full suited soldiers can be seen rounding a corner, ?They?re at it again, damn those Enclave.? One of the men shouts as she sees the totaled building. Seems the carnage attracted the Steel Squadron, ?Well if it isn?t Calico Jack, I trust you won?t be giving us problems now?? Walkian?s voice trails. Jackie however cannot respond and simply drifts away into unconsciousness.     

~ ?Tell that Barbarian to seize fire, I?ve captured Calico Jack.?~ 

[Elsewhere in the North Blue]​

?So, this is the infamous UltraTech Lab that our sources described.? A man in a long pirate coat states as he presses his fingers up against the door. His shaded gaze cast toward the large metallic double door. ?Commander Sabrewulf, according to these manifest, this hold should be where the weapon is stored.? A man states as he walked up Victor. The man?s gaze cuts to his subordinate then back to the door.  ?So, project Ovrkil is finally within our grasp. Quickly let?s get this door open.?~~  

*[Death and the Death Eater Pt.II]*​
[The Assault Begins]​

Rak?r?s head spun as he stood, all the books. All the learning, all the.. well, pain. The poor hyena held his head and lightly stumbled as he followed  Marrow from the library as he did he lightly grumbled if he had a list of things he hated, books would be near the top, followed by the words that were in them. Humans made too much of a fuss about this knowledge thing in his humble beastly opinion. But the way that Marrow seem to endorse it as a good thing lightly eased the pain of entire situation. Reaching the deck, the large stone castle of the king comes into view. If Rak?r wasn?t so dense, he may have found the view breath taking, although the beauty of scenery was quite lost on one such as he, he after all was a bred killing machine. The finer things of life were simply lost on him.   

Plopping to a sit, Rak?r pulls a foot to his left ear and scratches as he listen to Marrow speak, it saddened him to hear that Marrow didn?t want him to kill any of the guards, but in the end that didn?t mean he could beat them until they wanted to die, now did it. So taking that as solace he stood as his new master began to move, with a bound the slender fellow had cleared his large ship and plummeted toward the sea. As he did the ship itself reacted and a spawn a boat with a small squad and caught him. Rak?r wasn?t far behind, though his aim was quite as precise as Marrow?s ,rather the ship didn?t react to his leap and with a splash down he lands in the ocean near Marrow?s smaller vessel. Two clawed hands reach over the edges of the ship and Rak?r pulls himself from the waves, a stream of water being spewed from his mouth and a I missed looked plastered about his features.

Good thing the smell of death was heavy in the air, a wet dog never smelt too good.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> [The Assault Begins]​
> 
> Rak?r?s head spun as he stood, all the books. All the learning, all the.. well, pain. The poor hyena held his head and lightly stumbled as he followed  Marrow from the library as he did he lightly grumbled if he had a list of things he hated, books would be near the top, followed by the words that were in them. Humans made too much of a fuss about this knowledge thing in his humble beastly opinion. But the way that Marrow seem to endorse it as a good thing lightly eased the pain of entire situation. Reaching the deck, the large stone castle of the king comes into view. If Rak?r wasn?t so dense, he may have found the view breath taking, although the beauty of scenery was quite lost on one such as he, he after all was a bred killing machine. The finer things of life were simply lost on him.
> 
> ...




"The night air is so lovely here." Alexander took a deep breath and smiled, he could sense it in the wind... he could sense carnage on the rise. "The marine's should be on high alert right now. They've lost an entire squad, i can't imagine that will set well with them... and the bandits have lost an entire group as well." Alexander smirked. "But we can't kill all of the guards Rakar... We need them, they need to be alive for the plan to work." 

Alexander threw a towel to the wet hyena man. "You see, if we create discourse between the three groups, then they will all go to war. War will rip this land apart, the animals will die, the trees will rot, the buildings will be destroyed. There will be nothing left of use or value on this island by the time the marines take it over."

The small ship finally crashes on shore, and then the ship itself transforms into seven large tigers and one elephant. Though the tigers are made of bone and as is the elephant. "Rakar, do you know what the death fruit allows me to do? I can control the dead, and all aspects of their death." With a wave of his hand, the fur and the skin begins to grow back on the tigers and elephant. "It even allows me to revert the dead back to the time their heart stopped beating."

"PHRAAAA!" The elephant let's out a mighty roar and charges towards the castle. "It will be so fun to see how they react." The tiger's that stood next to Alexander were incredibly huge, even Rakar would have trouble taking one of these tiger's down, which begged the question as to how Alexander was able to get a hold of their bones. "Come along Rakar." With a toss, Alexander throws Rakar onto one of the tigers. "You too men." The skeleton soldiers all climb up on top of the tigers while Alexander himself stays standing. 

"Rakar, I want you to track this." Alexander throws Rakar a scarf. "It belongs to the king. I want you to find the king and i want you to kill him. That is your mission." Rakar tilted his head and made a phew odd sounds until eventually Alexander could make out the words "You?" And he smirked. "Ah the english lessons did work." Alexander nodded. "I'll be doing something of importance." Alexander threw his hand out and what was left of the ship transformed into a large bird. "Don't fear. You are my first mate Rakar, You are to handle this job on your own. I have faith in you."


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 16, 2012)

*The Socks*

The leader of the pirate crew had just been defeated by a single bee sting he was highly allergic to and the rest of them were caught by marines in their retreat. Sal Spiffysocks could only have had better luck if he had eaten a fruit that allowed him to do more then summon a single bee that lasts for a single second.

The leader of the marines, who had just finished commanding the arrest of the pirate crew walked over to the dead body of the captain. His body was prone on the ground. The commander kicked it over. All her noticed was a bee sting and a large tongue.

He looked at Sal, "What did you do to him?" he asked. He already knew but he found it too hard to believe.

I stung him with a bee. I knew it was his weakness so I didn't waste time doing anything else, He lied to make himself look good.

The marine kicked his body back over, "This guy has been giving my marines trouble all over these waters. Turns out he was allergic to bees the entire time," His head suck down. A lot of his men died on his watch and something so simple could have killed him. He looked back up at Sal, "I suppose you want his bounty. Come with me back to HQ and I can give it to you," He turned around and began walking away thinking Sal would follow him.

Like I'd fall for that! You know I'm a pirate and you're leading me into a trap! Sal shouted. He caught the attention of every marine soldier.

The marine leader turned back around. His eyebrows were raised. He thought there was no way anyone could be that stupid, "You're kidding, right?"

No, I'm Sal Spiffysocks, leader of The Socks. I'm the future Pirate King! Wanna fight?

The marine leader busted out laughing, "I don't...think so! I...I may be allergic!" He hardly managed to say the sentence due to his laughter, "Now I know you're kidding. About that bounty, it's 5 million beli. I'd accept it if I were you. It may kick start your 'pirate career'."

Sal accepted without saying anything stupid this time.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2012)

*The Jolly Rodgers Set Sail-*

Akuma Rodgers-

"Hmm, I like this new ship." Akuma comments, the image of the island fading behind them. "YOU OWE ME A SHIP YOU BASTARDS!!!!" A fat noble screams out towards the Rodger's pirates. "Eh?" Akuma blinks. "Oi! You gave me the ship! You don't get anything!" He screams, though fire and many broken buildings could be seen, Akuma didn't seem concerned. "Oi, Idiot." Thomas shouts towards Akuma. "What are we going to do with all that stuff you... acquired." 

Thomas made a comment to Akuma, but The captain seemed to ignore him. "Let's see... The Nonki was sent off to the old man for repairs... all of the stuff is on our new battle ship..." He rubbed his chin. "Thomas! What should we name our new ship!" Thomas simply shook his head. "How about we name it something cool? Like-" "Right! We'll name is the Jolly Rodger!" Thomas sighed. "Of course you were just going to name it whatever you wanted anyways..."


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2012)

Core Eve

She watched as the boy stormed out of the closet and began to face the marines, her mouth was formed into an o. This boy was truthfully someone that she couldn't deal with personally! Core turned around to her father as he just sighed, this was a sigh of a failed experiment or something along the line. This caused the girl to reach out to her father but he just shook his head.

"Its been too long since I been in hiding..." he said, "Its time to face my crime and you Core to face the life that I have failed to give you as a father."

Core looked at her father confusingly as she crawled over to him, "We can still make it you know, that man out there is an idiot...He will get himself killed and we can escape." the young girl whimpered as she grabbed the dirty lab coat.

Dr.Eve stroked the girls hair as he began to hug his daughter tightly, "And we will be doing the same thing over and over again." he said, "Running from the Marines and you running away from the humans, Core he is trying his best...At least give him a chance, he could truthfully give you things I as a father can't even fathom to give you."

Core eyes widen as her father released the girl from his arms, she followed him because she knew that there was no reason to talk to him. He was a man after all, he was different from her, and his pride was on the line. Dr.Eve touched the boy shoulder and moved in front of him.

"My daughter is a little sharp, and she really hates people..." he began as he took out a cigarette and placed it in his mouth as he lit it, "But she is a really good girl, and I believe that with you she can finally unlock her true potential...The potential that her mother and I gave her when she we first received knowledge of her existence."

He lit the cigarette and blew out the smoke, "But a scientist job is never done even though we have a child on the way..." Dr.Eve looked down as he looked over his shoulder

"Your father and mother...Are very sorry...For what we put you though...What we took away from you.." Dr.Eve smiled warmly

Core eyes watered but her facial expression didn't change, "Father...?"

"Good bye Ev----"

BOOM!!!! 

The  explosion caused the girl to fly backwards hard like a brick and soon her eyes lost sight of her father, only rumble seperated them from being together. The sound of gunshots made Core heart fall to the bottom pits of her stomach....


----------



## DVB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Docks of an Unknown Island, North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter I: The First One*

Diego saw more Marines coming. Diego's hands began to steam as more and more molten glass began to secrete from his hands. Before the battle could continue, Diego saw Dr. Eve step out of the lab followed by Core. He has a rather... resigned look. He then walked up to Diego and stood between him and the shooter.

"My daughter is a little sharp, and she really hates people..." Dr. Eve began as he took out a cigarette and placed it in his mouth as he lit it, "But she is a really good girl, and I believe that with you she can finally unlock her true potential...The potential that her mother and I gave her when she we first received knowledge of her existence." Diego raised his eyebrows as he wondered. He then remembered the Marines saying something about an experiment.

Could they have been referring to Core?

"Don't worry, Dr. I'll take care of her. She will become strong. After all, what do you expect of the partner of the Pirate King?" Diego said as he smiled.

He lit the cigarette and blew out the smoke, "But a scientist job is never done even though we have a child on the way..." Dr.Eve looked down as he looked over his shoulder and to Eve. "Your father and mother...Are very sorry...For what we put you though...What we took away from you.." Dr.Eve smiled warmly

Core eyes watered but her facial expression didn't change, "Father...?" Diego's eyes widened. His instincts told him to protect himself. He quickly created a thick wall of glass before he saw the fate of the old man. 

"Good bye Ev----"

BOOM!!!!

The explosion caused the girl to fly backwards hard like a brick. "DR. EVE!" Diego had screamed as his voice drowned in the sound of the explosion. His shock and grief turned to anger as more glass emitted from his hands. "GLASS GLASS: SHATTERHAND" Diego shouted as he punched a mighty hand. From his hand came a blast of molten glass covered in thousands of shard in the shape of a mighty hand. It easily pushed the marines toward where their reinforcements were coming and they all ended being pushed down by the mighty hand of glass.

Diego recalled all the glass back in his hand as he turned back to Core. She was injured. Diego looked at the old man. He didn't know what to do with him. Diego then picked up Core with care and began to walk to the ship as he took one last look of the lab.

"Are you free, Dr. Eve? Are you there with your wife?" Diego looked up and asked. He then formed a sleigh of glass and began sledding down the path of the mountain toward the town. The town was in a frenzy wondering what was going on. 

Diego approached his ship and unlocked the mechanism he put in place. He placed her on board inside before he set the sail and the boat escaped the island. Diego was deep in thought. He wondered how the girl will be. However, the old man's words and his heart told him everything will be all right. The island was becoming smaller and smaller in the distance as the Miracle Pirates began headed toward their second adventure. 

-End Chapter I-


----------



## Eternity (Mar 17, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Change of mind
> Archey Madma
> Maya D. Rina*
> 
> ...


*
Archey Madma
Maya D. Rina*

[What a mess... pt.2]

Far out out at sea, close to Glacier Meadow, the noblewoman Maya Diablo Rina and her personal servant, James, is rowing out on open sea. Well...James is rowing. Maya is laying on a specially built queen sized bed, built into the rowing boat. The rowing boat is about three times the size of a normal rowing boat, and the entire backside is filled with Maya's bed. 

"James! I am hungry, get me a Flowertail steak with strawberry sauce and those delicious green evening potatoes. Pronto!"

_"Ms. Rina, we are in the middle of the sea. You have run away from home, so if you can so very kindly tell me how I am going to acquire any of those food items out here, I will gladly make you some."_

"ME?! I don't care how you get it, I want flowertail steak, NOW!"

With a sigh, James kept on rowing, letting Maya nag on about how hungry she is, how tired she is, how hot she is, and how she hates her parents for many more hours.

Back at Glacier Meadow, Archey is laying on his back on the grass by the coast, just to the south of the town. 

_"You are welcome to stay, you know that."_ the old mayor said, looking out towards the sea. Archey knew he was there, but he let the old man have his fun. "Didn't see you there old man, what do you want? Just tell me why you are here, and leave me alone."

_"You knew very well I was here. Don't patronise me young man, I might be old, but I can still see when people are lying."_ his tone became strick, but changed to one of sadness soon after. _"You have a family with us, you know that don't you?"_

"I like being alone, and even though I don't beat you to a pulp, doesn't mean I am anything like familiy to you. Now fuck off old man."

The mayor sighed and turned around to leave. Then he turned his head, looking straight at Archey. _"Nobody likes to be truly alone. Not even you." _

Then he walked off.

"Fucking annoying old crapper. I don't need anyone."

A tear rolled down his eyes.

A mile to the east, a large rowing boat hits the sand...


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 17, 2012)

*The Socks*

Two weeks? Is that as fast as you can work old man? Sal face-palmed then slid his hand down his face.

"Good ships take time to craft. Either you wait two weeks for me to craft this ship or it will just sink before you get to the next island and you'll need to buy a new ship," The shipbuilder explained.

Sal had just received a bounty of 5 million One Piece bucks for defeating a troublesome pirate captain. Since his current ship was much too small and much too leaky for him to get into the Grand Line, the first thing he did was go to a ship builder and ordered a ship. However it was going to take much longer then he anticipated.

Yeah, whatever. It isn't as if One Piece is going anywhere, Sal turned around and walked off. As he was doing so he summoned a bee and had it sting the ship-builder on his right hand.

"Make it three weeks asshole!" THe ship-builder shouted.

Whatever you dumb geezer, Sal flipped him the bird on his way out. The geezer shook his fist at him.

The next thing Sal did was find a secluded area. He needed to figure out his new devil fruit. A single bee that could live for a single second was pointless. He found a quiet, abandoned building. It was perfect.

Okay. How can I make the best out of this fruit? Sal asked himself out loud. It helped him think. He raised his hand a summoned a bee. It died quickly, Okay, so I can summon a bee no problem. But that's useless. Maybe I can make a really big bee, Sal summoned a bee again with the intent of making it larger. He got no results, Nope. Maybe it's not just bees. Maybe I can summon a dinosaur or a hippo or something, He tried summoning something different, but again it was just a bee.

The next thing he tried was summoning bees really quickly. He found that as soon as one bee dies he could summon another immediately after. However it still had the same problem that it was a single, useless bee. Finally he raised both hands. He put all of his concentration into it and managed to summon two bees.

Yes! Two bees! I'm such a badass! Pirate King here I come! Sal shouted in his excitement. He was dancing all around. Then it hit him, "What am I supposed to do with 2 bees? Damn it. I couldn't have gotten a laser beam fruit or something? Was that too much to ask for? He raised both of his hands, Alright, which bee is stronger, mama bee or papa bee? Sal asked. He summoned two bees. They began fighting but died at the same time.

That's when it hit him. The bees did whatever he wanted them to. One bee is useless. Two bees are also useless. Even when they do whatever he wants. However a hundred bees are powerful. For the next few days he got to work summoning more bees.


----------



## DVB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Somewhere on the Sea,North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

The sea had been relatively calm. It had been a week since they were on that small island. Right now they were sailing. Diego was outside steering the ship when he needed. The weather was nice and the air was crisp and cool. Diego stepped away from the wheel and took a deep breath. He was going to practice his Life Return. He remember the quote on the first page of the book...

_"At the sea for a thousand years, and at the mountains for a thousand years, breathing the wind and drinking pure water, he passed the training of a Sennin. Enduring it all, he gained the Life Return. Humans are able to, from the hair on their head to their intestines, their toes, even to their most minute hairs, to concentrate their senses and stretch them to their limits, making it possible to control every part of their bodies."_

Diego wondered how this could help until he realized being able to control every aspect of one's bodies would be really helpful, additionally those with a Devil Fruit power. Diego began emitting molten glass from his shoulder. Diego began focusing. The glass began forming into simplistic looking arm and Diego was able to control it before it stopped moving.

"Looks like I am getting there..." Diego said as he recalled the glass back into him. He looked back to where Core was. She was withdrawn for most of the trip. The first time she spoke to him since then was when she caught him reading his Life Return book.

Diego guessed that was reading it. He wondered if she would step outside today.


----------



## Kei (Mar 17, 2012)

Core Eve

The boy could read....

That was the only good thing that Core could see this entire trip, that he wasn't an ape like the rest of those humans that walked the earth. Opera and Ohpelia spun around her as she grabbed her legs, they nudged her when she became too withdrawn which kept the girl from getting too depressed. She smiled at the two nano bots and was glad that she made them in-tuned to her emotions. She grabbed the white one and hug it tightly, the cold outer shell was a nice upon her face...

Core got up and brushed her hair back as she headed towards the door.

As soon as she opened the door up, she was hit with the harsh sun and the smell of the sea! Core closed her eyes as her two nano bots zoomed passed her and began to play.

She closed her eyes as she felt the sea breeze brush against her face before smiling a bit...

Knowing that he was out there waiting for her, the smile completely disappeared and brushed back her hair.

"Oi! What are you looking at!" she snapped, "Don't make me push you off this boat!"

She stormed pass him before hitting the edge of the ship, not making eye contact with him, "What is the plan for the rest of our lives captain?" she asked him, "Please tell me we are not just going to sail the sea for god knows how long?"

She turned around quickly as she placed her hand on her hip,

"Huh? Come on pleas tell me at least we are going to get more crew mates as your first mate I need to know what you are doing!"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 17, 2012)

*The Socks*

For a week Sal was secluded, training his DF. By now he could summon about a dozen bees at the same time. His hard work was paying off and now he was spoiling for a fight.

He headed into the town. His first thought was to pick a fight with the marines. However he decided that it wouldn't be wise until his boat was ready. He needed to find the next best thing, a pirate.

He walked into a crowded restaurant where everyone seemed to know everything in the town. He raised his voiced and asked the entire room, Does anyone know where I can find a pirate?

One of the patrons pointed at him and said, "Yeah, Sal Spiffysocks, leader of The Socks!" The entire room busted out laughing.

Sal walked over to the table the person was sitting at. He kicked the table and sent it flying, ""I'm being serious,"

A person had just finished his meal and stood up. "I'm pirate, a pretty strong one at that. What can I do for you?"

You are, huh? What's your bounty? Sal asked the man, he walked closer to him, cracking his knuckles.

"I don't have one yet. Sounds like you want a fight, buddy," He walked over to Sal, smirking, "You just collected a bounty of 5 million, maybe if I kill you I can get a bounty on my head. Oh, by the way, I'm not allergic to bees," They were now in each other's faces. They were the same height, neither of them were looking up or down at each other.

Bee smack! Sal summoned 6 bees in his left hand then smacked the pirate in his face. All six bees stung the pirate and were crushed.

"Are you kidding me?"

Bee smack! Sal did the same exact thing.

"Get serious!" The pirate shouted, shaking his fist.

Bee smack! Once again the pirate got smacked by bees.

"That's enough!" The pirate bellowed. He raided his hands in the air, "I'm going to crush you!"

"Bee palm!" Sal did the exact same thing as Bee Smack, except in the chest.

"DAMN IT! GET SERIOUS!" The pirate was pissed, "Here's how you attack someone! Barrage" The pirate danced around Sal punching everywhere before Sal could react. The pirate kept going until he landed 30 punches. Sal didn't even flinch, "WHAT THE FUCK!!? WHY ARE YOU SUCH AN IDIOT!"

My style is to use my enemy's power against them," Sal said.

"No, it's just to piss your enemy off!"

Shut up! Like I said, I use my enemy's power against them. I can copy your techniques and enhance them with my own strengths, Sal said.

"You're bluffing,"

"Am I?" Sal smirked, Get a load of this! Bee Barrage!" Sal used both hands and was smacking the pirate everywhere. While the pirate's barrage move used precise strikes, Sal was just randomly smacking.

"YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!" The pirate shouted, "ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKING BEES~~~!!!!" He started breathing heavy. He felt fatigued. He leaned over and put his hands on his knees, resting.

When a bee stings someone it releases a toxin. Usually the human body has no issue fighting this toxins off. However after getting stung as many times as the pirate has, the body has a tough time gathering enough resources to fight the toxin. When this happens, a body must take resources from other functions to compensate for it. It can fatiguing. It's not as if Sal knew any of that though, Sal was an idiot and a novice.

Ha! My bees are getting to you after all. This next move will finish you. Fake-out with Bees! Sal clapped his hands simultaneously against both of the pirate's ears, with bees in them, of course.

The pirate groaned then fell to the ground. Sal took a seat. He was breathing heavy. Spamming bees took a lot out of him, "That's right! That's what happens when you mess with The Socks! Sal gloated. Everyone's eyes in the building were on him, "You all thought I was a joke. What do you think I am now?

"An asshole!" Someone shouted. Everyone was cracking up again.

Sal just got up and left.


----------



## DVB (Mar 17, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Somewhere on the Sea,North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

"Oi! What are you looking at!" Core snapped, "Don't make me push you off this boat!"

Diego saw as his partner stormed pass him before hitting the edge of the ship, not making eye contact with him, "What is the plan for the rest of our lives, captain?" she asked him, "Please tell me we are not just going to sail the sea for god knows how long?"

She turned around quickly as she placed her hand on her hip,

"Huh? Come on please tell me at least we are going to get more crew mates as your first mate I need to know what you are doing!"

Diego just looked before smiling. "That's the point of being on the sea. To be free. To not let anyone stop you. And don't be silly, of course we're getting more nakama. However, I don't know what you can do yet because you haven't told me. From what my mentor told me, he is said besides the captain, a navigator, a cook, a shipwright, a doctor and a musician are needed. Beyond that, since I am going to become King of the Pirates, I will need strong people like a swordsman, and a martial artist as well as smart people who know about history and science," Diego said.

"Once we get a nice crew of people, we set sail for the Grand Line. We go up Reverse Mountain at the Red Line and enter the greatest sea known. At that point, we will meet new friends, have crazy adventures, beat up Marines who try to arrest and keep going until we find the One Piece and achieve our dreams!" Diego said as he turned to her with a determined look in his eye.

"I know basic navigation, but not enough to be a navigator, especially the Grand Line where you need special compasses because the islands have their own weather and crazy things happen there. I am pretty good at cooking but I really don't know since I don't do it that much. However, there is this awesome cookbook that states on how to make wonderful meals out of table scraps, written by Red Leg Zeff of the former Cook Pirates. So in order to help my crew, I want to find the book, so may be it could be in the next town,"  Diego elaborated.  "So besides being the partner of the future Pirate King, what is it you can do, Core?" Diego asked her while smiling at the presence of her robot friends. 

He then faced forward once more. The sun, the sea, this was the life...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Kai, Adora and Kestrel

"Oh well." Kai sighed overly dramatic, which turned out to be quite hard  when you were holding your nose in an attempt to combat the stench. "If it would make my dreamwoman happy, I guess I could be bothered to help out these stupid animals." He was too macho to admit he would've followed her example on his own account. After all, it was okay to like a cool looking horned puppy, nevermind the wool, but things like these Giant Nihonese Rainbow Peacocks and Purple Spotted Platypusi and all of those other more cutesie animals weren't manly enough for him to admit openly that he liked them. 

The two went on like this, opening cages like that, and eventually reached the end of the hall and a staircase leading to a lower deck. By then Kai was in the zone, efficiently peering into a cage, opening it, and moving on. So much that he went straight at it on this new floor. "Oh cool, it has a green mini banana." He was still hungry, so when he saw some big reptile thing (He had never seen a crocodile like animal) that seemed to have a weird banana on his head, he went for it.

It turned out that on this floor, the more dangerous animals were kept, such as this Plantadile that was a distant and much smaller cousin of the Bananawani. As soon as Kai opened the gate and tugged at the banana, which turned out to be attached to the hippo-sized crocodile and the Plantadile wasn't pleased by Kai's action.

"Agh" He just managed to prevent the animal biting down on him but he was locked in wrestling match that had the duo rolling down the hallway while Adora observed it all while wondering what to do. Should she help out Kai or the Plantadile? And how was she actually supposed to do that without hurting one of them. 

Outside

Kestrel was still hanging on the side of the ship, clutching the railing while he was refamiliarizing himself with his location and what was going on. "Hey I found one hanging from the railing here." One of the goons on the deck had spotted Kestrel and used the butt of his rifle in an attempt to make Kestrel lose his grip. The amnesiac saw the danger coming though and instinctively let go in an attempt to evade it.

Though while the poacher already figured he'd be able to claim credit for taking out one of the intruders and was already on his way to try and add more names to that list, Kestrel never panicked and simply grabbed on to a rope hanging about midway down from the deck to the water. "That guy wasn't nice." He seemed completely unfazed after performing a gravity defying stunt that would've put the Flying Graysons of Gotham island to shame.

Though once more, before he got the chance to check his book, he got noticed.
"What the hell is that guy doing up there?" Jacki pointed out Kestrel hanging from the side of the ship. Neither her, or her boss Brontes were known for their ability to wait a minute and assess the situation, no they were all about shoot first, make sure it's dead and then move on.
Jacki whipped her chains at Kestrel, but he kept swinging back and fort so she only ended bashing up against the hull of the ship.

"Damn, that guy is a pain." Though Jacki complained, Brontes already figured out how to take care of this. Well he had an idea, but it wasn't a good one.
"Jacki!" He called out. "Cannonball Launcher!" She nodded and whipped chains around the overweight poacher. As she started spinning around, her boss started to do the same and at maximum velocity she launched her boss in the direction of Kestrel. Sadly this was no more accurate than her previous attacks, and she only managed to make her boss slam trough the hull like a wrecking ball. 

"Ooh, there's an entry." Kestrel casually jumped down and into the newly created entryway, leaving a stumbling Jacki behind. Her head spinning and rather nauseas after that move.

Inside

Kai was still wrestling and didn't manage to react to the sound of Brontes chrashing trough several hulls until he finally ended in the same hallway as Adora and Kai. "Don't worry I got this." He was referring to the situation wit the Plantadile. After one more roll to get himself in the right position, he simply stopped pushing the head away right at the same time as he kicked the reptile away from him.

Brontes Titan had barely managed to regain his bearings, he just managed to notice Kai and Adora before the Plantadile was launched at him and bit down right on his head. This set off another rolling wrestling match that eventually ended when the oversized poached sat on his remote. The alarm that went off when all of the gates would open caused him to freeze, though he didn't manage to see anything on account of the inside of reptile's mouth obscuring his vision.

As all of the gates started opening one by one, Kai and Adora shared a glance. They saw more animals coming out of the cages, some equally as dangerous looking as the Plantadile but the majority were a whole lot more dangerous looking. The two rookies didn't even have to say anything and they just bolted. Making use of the new exit created by that mysterious fat guy that appeared out of the blue.

"Wrong way!" They yelled at Kestrel when they ran into him, he got the picture when a bunch of stampeding animals were right on their tail and so he spun around and ran after them. The trio jumped down onto the docks and continued running, blatantly ignoring Jacki who still had some trouble keeping her lunch down, but eventually were blocked by a much larger variant of the reptile that Kai had wrestled with before.

The Banawani was blocking the only way towards the island, while dozens of other animals were now running amok and exiting the ship as their cages and shock collars were deactivated. 
With Kai not being able to swim, diving into the water never occured to him and knowing how difficult the much smaller Plantadile was, going straight trough the Banawani also didn't occur to him. 

"I've got this." Adora was now well aware that these words coming from Kai never meant a good thing, but her "Wait" Fell on deaf ears as Kai grabbed hold of her with one arm, using the other to grab Kestrel. "Make sure to hold on tho the little rascal." He said, referring to the puppy.

"Vortex." As he started drawing in air, Adora muttered a "Oh Oda no." And after a "Blast!" The foursome blasted off into the air and towards the island, flying past the Banawanani.

They were well up in the air before Kai realized he made something of a mistake. "Uh oh." This didn't really inspire confidence in the already nervous Adora though for some reason Kestrel seemed perfectly at ease and was actually enjoying himself. "What do you mean uh oh!?"

"My balance is way off like this." This move seemed even more dangerous when having both arms preoccupied with carrying someone. "Let me try something." With some difficulty he tried flailing his leg around, using his DF powers to steer but this was another mistake as his imbalance together with a improperly timed wind gust sent the foursome spiraling towards a crash. To make matters worse, the puppy slipped out of Adora's hold and in an attempt to prevent falling he bit down on Kai's shin.

With all three humans now screaming. One out of pain. "Aaaaaah!" One out of fear of death. "Aaaaaah!" And one out of excitement. "Aaaaaah!" 

With Livio and Arges

Livio's attack, the sphere of lightning, started electrocuting his target but the Titan broke the technique by making use of his own electric attack trough use of his gauntlets. "Titan Shocker!" Making use of his massive strenght, he pushed both himself and Livio to one wall that was still left standing after all the punishment the house had taken this day.

Once outside Livio was flung away, and the two needed a moment to collect themselves again. "Huh?" A shadow appearing over Arges caught Livio's attention. 

Maybe it was the Will of D,but most likely it was just plain old luck, but the Quadruple Unnamed Fleshy Missile crashed right down on Arges, who despite his muscular body proved to be a fairly decent landing pad. The fact that Kai had enough sense to start blowing wind bursts to soften their landing when he noticed the earth creeping up on them probably played a role in it though.

So there they were, Kai, Adora, Kestrel and the puppy groaning on top of the unconscious Arges, with Livio standing a few feet from them as the wild animals started tearing up the island in their stampede.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Unnamed Crew
> 
> 
> With Livio and Arges
> ...



"You... You again?" Livio rubbed the back of his head as the animals started to rip through town. "Boy you are just one cow short of a sale you know that?" Livio stood over Kai and the other's looking at them and the massive man beneath them. "But i must be thankin you, It was a hell of a fight gettin that big man down." He rubbed his chin. "Just what are your names?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

"What did you call my mom!?" With some effort he managed to get up, he was wobbling and more than a little dizzy. Which played a role in him taking Livio's comment about some kinda cow sale as an insult, though in Kai's defense. Who talked like that? he sounded like some old West Blue Southerner.

"I uh...." It took some time making sense of the situation, when he did finally became capable of correctly processing the events taking place he walked over Kestrel to help Adora up. He raised her up in his arms, in some idiotic attempt to come across as an prince charming carrying his princess in his arms but when Adora came to she pushed him away and made him set her down. "Don't you ever do that again!" She was referring to that kamikaze missile move Kai seemed to favor over walking, this was like the second time she almost died because of that fool.

After she regained her bearings, she bent down to check up on Kestrel and the puppy, both still seemed to be out of it. Kai only got around to answering Livio's question. "I'm Kaiser D. Winter, future Pirate King and foremost worshipper of the goddes Adora....." Heh, he actually didn't even know her last name. "Lovely.....Ton....Greenberg....Stein....."Yeah, that was the name he actually came up with, lovelytongreenbergstein."

"Oh and that's Kestrel and my war hound Kaiser Junior."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 18, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

“Come on...”  The woman growled as she looked through her supplies.  “There!”  she pulled out a few small bags with dried herbs inside them.  “Just a little...”  Gently Tiana pulled out just small stems.  These particular plants she knew were hard to come by and the last thing she wanted to do was waste them.  Taking the small pieces she dropped each on the acid.  Not for it to help in anyway but waiting for the plant to change color, to react with the acid so she knew what to use to neutralize it.

“Damn it.”  Tiana shook her head and reached for yet another piece as each simply dissolved away in the vile liquid.  She concentrated completely on the woman in front of her, hoping that the other people would keep them safe so she could fix the issue and know in case anyone else was splashed with the corrosive stuff.  Then it happened, the simple pale green plant turned not black but a startling red.  “Gotcha!”  She stared at the baggy for a moment then once again dug into her, what seemed bottomless bag.

Hands moving fast she shifted things around.  “Only a second more...”  She pulled out a jar with a strange yellow powder.  Pulling off the lid she began to sprinkle it over Mari's leg.  “There...easing off?”  She asked, making sure that it covered the wound completely.  Then she grabbed more gauze and frowned.  “I really need more of this.”  She wrapped it around the injured limb.  “I will have to add antibiotics and a fresh wrap later but this needs to sit a bit.”  Patting Mari's knee she stood and looked at the other injuries.

“Are you crazy?!”  Tiana's voice squeaked when she saw the man cutting off chunks of his skin.  “Not only will you get an infection...”  Her voice trailed and she staggered slightly.  It had been one thing to watch the fight going on, to see the acid splashed and deal with the injuries, but watching a man slice off his own skin was a bit much.  “I'll clean you up in a moment.”  She sat down hard next to her bag and took several deep breaths.  “Shouldn't we get moving too?”  She questioned thinking that the longer they stayed here the more of those creatures my show up plus that crazy lady was still there to deal with.

Quickly getting to her feet Tiana helped Mari to hers.  “We need to go.”  She wrapped an arm around her, grabbed her bag and tried to help the woman walk through the rubble strewn streets.



*Rodgers Pirates...

Honey...*

“Yo ho.  Yo ho.  A pirates...life...for...me...”  The blonde woman sung under her breath.  A large dark wood foot locker stood open a few feet away and several tools laid in a straight line in front of it.  The items were spread out on an orange square of canvas fabric.  In her hands sat a head.  The hair was black and hung around the face that had a gleam of a smile while she worked to make the mustache look just like the picture on the wanted poster.  “So we are going to try this again?”

Honey spoke to, what seemed like, the empty room around her.  There was no response but she looked around smiling at the puppets that were sitting in different spots.  Their glassy eyes staring blankly at her as works.  “It hasn't been easy but this might be different.”  She stretched back a little and peered down at the deck from her vantage point in the crows nest.  “They seem okay.”  Honey was actually surprised to be on the ship.  Many crews had shown interest in her, offered to have her join, then just as she was ready to take that step they would disappear and she would be left stranded yet again.

“We shall see though.”  Turning back around she picked up a small paint brush and began to make the face more characteristic of the person it was being modeled after.  “Don't be rude!”  She snapped looking at one of the female puppets.  Her hair was long and red, her body shapely.  “You don't know him yet so there is no reason to say things like that.”  She scowled before dipping the brush into the small jar and once again painting on the head.  “Fifteen men on a dead man's chest...Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum...Drink and the devil had done for the rest...Yo ho ho and a bottle...of...rum.”  Honey began to sing again then frowned licking her lips.  “Damn I'm thirsty.”  She set the head down on the canvas and went in search of something to drink.



*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

Life use to be simple.  Adora had no problem dealing with anything that came her way.  She would listen, think, talk, or cook her way out of or through any situation then move on.  That was until Kai came into her life.  This was one way of life that she was quickly getting tired of, probably had to do with the sheer amount of fear and adrenaline that continued to pump through her body when he was around.

Kneeling down next to the prone man she began to tap Kestrel's cheek.  'I'm not a doctor...' Adora thought to herself trying to wake the man that laid still on top of the landing pad then picked up the puppy whose eyes were staring at something far away.  If it wasn't for the soft rise and fall of both their chests she might have been concerned.  Cuddling the puppy closer she stood.  The soft ball of fluff was growing on her she thought or maybe it was the fact that it had chomped down on Kai's leg.  If she was to wager she would probably put her money down on the second choice.

“We...”  Adora paused for a moment as Kai introduced them to the Cowboy, the one with the silver tongue and soft burr.  “Really?”  She glared at the man when he started trying to introduce her and not even getting that right.  “You know he is right about you.”  Adora huffed and pushed past Kai and smiled at the guy.  “Adora Ami and you are?”  She smiled slightly before looking back at the men still on the ground.  “Why don't we talk and walk?  Don't want to be around if that other guy wakes back up again.”  She starts to walk and looks back at Kai.  “Why don't you carry Kestrel to the ship.”  She smiles slyly.  “Might keep you busy for a bit.”  She mumbles under breath and moves out of the rubble.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

"......." While Kai's mouth opened several times, his lips even moved once or twice, but no sounds were produced and eventually he settled on a pouting express. The way she started smiling at that weirdo with the funny accent didn't please him but before he could once again get hotheaded, she shut him down by walking off with that guy and telling Kai to go fuck off. 

Well that wasn't what she actually said, but Kai could be a bit overly sensitive when it came to her and that's how he understood her request to carry Kestrel to the ship while  she went off with that other guy. 

Still pouting, the weather man silently did as told. Though with his mind elsewhere, preoccupied with nightmare scenarios of Livio tricking the love of his life and stealing her innocence, he simply started dragging Kestrel instead of picking him up. Sulking like a little child who just had his lolllipop taken away from him, he slowly walked aimlessly until a nearby growl snapped him out of it.

"Oh crap!" He had totally forgot about that. "All kinds of dangerous animals are on the loose." He ran off, noticing a group of weapon wielding and armored monkeys not far from him. "Oh crap!" He eventually stopped, ran back and grabbed Kestrel again after realizing he forgotten about him.

Future TFIJ and current TFAJ

Shin-Sen

Shin was probably just as surprised as Capps, when Sendo launched that move that could only be explained by DF powers that Shin had been unaware of. He wasn't going to waste this opening his partner had created though. Inspired by Sendo, Shin also tapped into ability. His devil fruit powers often neglected, his primary focus would always be his sword and on top of that his power didn't have much use in battle, yet. 

"Sakura Veil!" As he started his charge, cherry blossom manifested in the air around him and formed a shroud in front of Shin that prevented the pimp from seeing Shin's attack until it was too late. It was a basic stab, nothing fancy about it, but executed with a deathly precision as it pierced Capps' heart, the blade was twisted for good measure.

The execution of the attack itself, and the way Shin removed his sword, cleaned it, sheathed it and walked away without bothering to confirm Capps' status made Sendo suspect that Shin was as green as he initially may have thought, at least not when it came to this area.

"You've done that before?" He was a bit surprised by it all, he had not expected this from the boy who fainted just a little while before but at the same time he was a bit hesitant and had trouble finding the right words to state his question. 

"Not with a sword." Was Shin's reply, among the many things it implied, it also implied that he didn't want to discuss it further.

By now the girls that had been hiding behind cover since the battle began, those that were too fearful of Capps to run to safety before, started taking off now. While they were glad that crimeboss was gone, they didn't expect to receive better treatment from the marines. The two marines exited the place, sore and tired from the battle. Though with their backs turned to body of Capps, they didn't notice one of his tentacles showing a sign of life. 

*Dun....Dun......Daaaah!*

The Dark Justice

"What?!!??!?!?!" the marines on deck couldn't quite see the person that screamed, so they couldn't be sure who it was, but whoever it was. He was loud but what was actually terrifying was the fact that the ship started shaking violently as if it was hit by localized earth quake. 

They weren't aware of it, but the outburst was brought out by the news that Garrick was to sent some of his officers to marine base N7 as they were reassigned to a squad under the command of Commander Cecilia Cerie Valentine, a woman much despised by Garrick as she once brutally kicked his ass during an encounter where Garrick punched some moron who ended up bleeding over the dress of an off duty Valentine that was out of on shore leave together with her best friend Setsuke Shuushin. 

Valentine was displeased by everyone involved in the brawl, well she was specifically displeased by the fact that her dress was soiled as a result, and she took it out on everyone involved. 

And now here he was, on his way to start his own squad, forced to relinquish some of his newly acquired troops to that she-demon and admiral's pet. 

Yagami, Kagawa and Wraith were on the list, Valentine had requested them and the brass had accepted her request.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Rodgers Pirates...
> 
> Honey...*
> 
> ...



"I'm still confused how a west blue crew ended up on our north blue boat." Thomas comments. "Logic is for those who don't believe in magic Thomas." Akuma comments, heading down to the kitchen, where the two of them run into Honey. "Oh,  hello miss! I don't know your name... I'll call you..." Akuma rubbed his chin. "How about you call her by her name Akuma... That's Honey, you tricked her into joining us... remember?" "Oh? Right... I said i was a marine and she had to join the crew... hehehehe...." 




> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> Adora...*
> 
> ...



"Alright ma'am." Livio nodded as the young woman asked him to walk with her, pausing for a moment he picked up his massive bag of tech and started to talk with her. "The name's Livio, Livio Doublefang." He nodded his head and with it lifted his hat a bit. "I'm out here lookin fer some tech i was promised... Hence that big ol' guy a bit earlier, turns out it was all a trap... they caught me like a mouse with cheese. fell right for that trap." He sighed and rubbed the back of his head with his free hand.

"But you know Miss Ami, You seem to be the one to confuse me. You travelin with that uh... unique fellah back there... I swear he's like a barn with no door. You can try an keep the cattle in but it ain't never gonna work." He rubbed his head once more. "Now, i hope you don't mind me askin just what a pretty and might i say, intelligent from what i've seen, young woman such as yourself is doin with that kinda fellah?"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 19, 2012)

*Rodgers Pirates...

Honey...*

The water was cool as it went down Honey's parched throat and she gave a slight moan at the sensation.  The moment of ecstasy, probably one of the young woman's favorite sensations, didn't last long as she was confronted with two large men.  One of which was the reason she was on this ship.  It wasn't until shortly they set sail that she discovered they weren't Marines but a couple of Pirates.  She really didn't care, she just wanted to keep moving, Honey didn't even know where she was anymore.

Taking in the two men and their conversation she straightened, stretching her entire five foot two frame and opened her mouth to mention the point of her name before the other one said something.  Honey looked between the two and suddenly became unsure.  Usually in a situation like this she had one of her puppets nearby and could make them do the talking, being smart-assed or rude, funny or just quizzical.  Right now, she looked down at her bare feet, she didn't even have a sock to use.  

“Yeah...well...”  Honey stumbled over her words.  Any other time and her mouth would have been running a mile a minute.  Of course her hands would have been controlling one of the puppets.  “I only do what I want.  If I didn't want to come I would have.  Hah!”  She just showed them, yeah really well.  The confidence quickly left her eyes and she skirted around them.  “Maybe...maybe if you play your cards right...I'll make a puppet out of you!”  She turned and walked up the stairs.  

Getting to the top she paused and looked back.  'Make a puppet out of them...' the thought was a good one.  This was her captain and having a dummy that could take his place in tight spots would be a good idea.  Rushing back down the stairs she shoved the half empty glass of water at Thomas and began measuring Akuma with her hands.  “These measurements will have to do for now.  Later I will come down with a tape and get specifics.  The right shade of hair...”  She reached up and yanked out a couple of hairs.  “The skin...”  She compared it to her own and continued measuring.


*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

“I can't believe that they would be able to catch you in a trap but they caught you with tech?”  Adora questioned looking at the sack he was carrying.  Admittedly she was more than curious on what the large bag contained.  “What kind of tech?”  She asked then shook her head deciding the less she knew the better.  

“Kai is...”  Normally Adora would have laughed and agreed completely with the man at his statement.  “Your right he is but...”  For some reason, though the statement more than accurate and definitely an assessment she would have made about Kai, it caused her a little irritation to hear someone else speak about that man that way.  “He isn't exactly right in the head but he has a good heart.”  Adora frowned at herself.  'Why was she defending him of all people?'  She questioned herself.

“I think he just needs some guidance.”  She nodded then, sure that was why she was along the kid to stick around.  “So when I received my ship and he showed up I thought it would be fine to allow him to stick around.  Need help sailing the pile of splinters anyway.”  Adora shrugged satisfied with her reasoning.  “Don't suppose a strong handsome man such as yourself needs passage on a ship?  Willing to work on it for the trip?”  She looked hopeful, figuring if he knew about tech maybe he knew about fixing things.  “And, on that note I'm heading for that monstrosity before I get eaten by something.”  She hugged the black furball closer and quickened her pace.



*Task Force Infinite Justice...

Gumiko...*

“Yes Ma'am!  Right away Ma'am!”  The bellow that had occurred moments before caused the immediate reaction in Gumiko.  She knew she had to do what she was just ordered to do.  Unfortunately she had no idea what that was.  “Files?  Which files?”  Her heart raced as she looked around the room.  Everything was in order as per usual, so that didn't help her in figuring out what the Commander wanted.  

Normally this wouldn't be an issue but Gumiko was just heading off for some shore leave before the rest of the crew arrived and had already shifted gears.  When her hair went from a several braid to down, soft and loose over her shoulders her mind did the same thing.  The gum in her mouth popped as her teal eyes once again moved over the desk.

“These.”  An average looking man stood in the doorway holding a stack of files.  “I didn't have a chance to give them to you yet.  Just got on board myself.”  He smiled and Gumiko rushed over.

“Thanks!”  She didn't give him a chance to respond only snatched and grabbed.  Rushing toward the other office she stuck her head in the open doorway.  The commanders back was to her and was deep in conversation.  Gumiko moved quietly and set the recruit files on the center of Valentine's desk and snapped a sharp salute.  The woman didn't even look at her, only waved her off.  Something Gumiko was relieved to see.

Snapping her gum, Gumiko looked around once she reached the dock and smiled.  “Now to get that stuff.”  She grinned to herself and headed toward the store.  The wind snapped the pieces of her skirt around, exposing most of her legs but she didn't care.  The new stuff was in.

“Gumiko!”  The store clerk grinned when they looked up, the bell above the door alerting them that a new customer had arrived.

“Do you got the stuff?”  Gumiko was breathless and chewed the gum rapidly.

“Of course.  For you I keep the stack set to the side.”  She moved behind the counter and set the stack of magazine's down.  “I even put a new one in there.”  she grinned slyly and tapped the periodical.  “Free of charge so you can see if you like it.”  the clerk then put the drink and boxed lunch on the counter next to the stack and began to bag things.

“Cool!  Thanks!”  Gumiko snapped her gum and handed over the usual amount of money.  It never varied, each week it was the same price for the same ones.  Except once a month when the monthly magazines came out.  Today was that day.

“Enjoy!”  The clerk said as Gumiko grabbed the bag and headed for the door.

“I will!  Thanks again!”  The bell tinkled again as the young woman exited the store and headed for her favorite spot down at the beach, not too far from the docks so she could get back to the ship quickly if she was needed.  “Alright.  I wonder what the new magazine is...”  her heart thumped as she pulled out the stuff.  

Setting the lunch to the side, she took a long swallow of the lemonade, capped it then reached for the tied together stack.  One quick movement snapped the string and she began to flip through.  Of course there was her usual subscription to Shojo Beat, Shonen Jump, Marine Monthly, and the like.  She put them back in the bag and continued on.  

A flush crept up her cheeks as she looked at the guilty pleasure of one particular purchase she always makes.  'Marine Chic!'  Gumiko giggled as she read the headline.  'Meet the 100 sexiest men on the sea in uniform!'  followed by a few pictures, one showing a tall man with his shirt unbutton and the most adorable dimple filled smile.  Gumiko sighed and put it aside still curious of what the clerk might have put in there.

She flipped passed The Stars, Model, and other types that showed the latest happening in the rich, famous, and styles.  Then Gumiko found it, right at the bottom of the stack.  Her face went bright red and she moved to put it in the paper sack and take it back to the clerk.  Unfortunately her curiosity got the better of her.  

Opening her lunch she picked up the chopsticks and took a bite before opening the magazine.  There she sat reading 'The Open Seas!'  she read the title and looked around.  'Meet the bad boys of the sea!'  another read 'How to dress to attract that Pirate!' and other supposedly wonderful things.  Flipping the page she began to read about the people they were set out to catch before she had to head to the meeting that was set up that evening.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 19, 2012)

*Task Force Infinite Justice

"Zero*

BADUMDADUMDUMDUM!

The sound of music, or rather the feeling of it, echoed through the cobblestone outside what seemed like any other motel. Hanging outside the door leading into the motel, was a metal sign. "Marine Housing" it read.  You wouldn't believe that if you heard the song being played from inside.

_"Dark, dark killers!
Burned to the ground!
Wreched mates and whores!
Let them burn, burn, burn!"_

The marine officer in charge of the housing facilities leaning over the counter, rubbing her temples. "For fucks sake.." Trampling up the stair and into the far side of the second floor, she knocked on the door until her knuckles where red.

"Zee! Turn that odaforsaken music off, right now!" No respond.

Another few knocks. No response.

"That's it, I will rather spend this weeks earnings on a new door, then listening to this crap any more!" Talking a few steps back, she kicked open the door. The sound was deafening. This room had thicker walls and better sealed door then the other rooms, made specially for noisy marines. She stumbled into the room, landing hard on the floor. 

Through the tears and her newly bloody broken nose, she saw the thing she was afraid of. Nothing. Just an open window and music one could die off.

About five houndred meters away, on top of the marine base N7, lies a young man with black hair, red bangs and tiara; a bored look on his face and eyes closed. Then suddenly, he jolted awake. "Who turned off my music!" he yelled out, drawing looks from the people walking below. "Tsh. She could at least waited for the song to end." he said, like there was somebody there listening to him. With a few lazy turned of his head, he surveyed the area. He stopped at something down by the beach. After a quick squint, he grinned.

"Daayum!" he exclaimed, walking off the roof and falling towards the ground. Right before his feet hit the ground, he suddenly seem to flicker, and his momentum stopped suddenly, not even bending his knees as he hit the ground. Looking around, he could see a few surprised looks. He grinned again.

It didn't take him long before the girl he found was without ear-reach. Any normal guy would take time to figure out what to say, but talking to girl was second nature to Zero.

"You may have heard this before, but girl, you are the cutest girl I have ever laid my eyes on." he said with a fake shy smile, cocking his head to top off the act.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Rodgers Pirates...
> 
> Honey...*
> 
> ...



"Hey, watch your hands, i don't do that sort of thing in public you know." Akuma comments as Honey paws him and takes measurements. "This is awkward Thomas." Akuma remarks to his first mate. "Yup, But im going to enjoy it." Thomas sat down and raised up a small glass of whine. "Cheers mate." He chuckled a bit as honey continued to measure, unaware that he was next in line.



> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> Adora...*
> 
> ...



 "Well Ma'am, He sure does seem to have a good heart, bless his soul. But the boy could definitely use some guidance." Livio quickened his pace as the young woman did. "Now Ma'am, you needn't fear bout bein eaten, Animal's don't tend to like the taste ah human." with that, a large beast began to charge at the young girl, Livio quickly reached into his bag and bulled out a strange looking gun. "Net launcher!" With a quick fire, a massive net swirls around the beast and locks it up.

"Though i could be wrong on that account." Livio rubbed the back of his head and walked over to the creature. "Now now boy... girl... whatever you are... You just be calmin down right?" Livio placed his hand on the create and began to give it a pat. "You're a good fellah ain't cha?" He got down to the creatures face, he wasn't quite sure of what kind of animal it was... it had thick brown fur, but a tiger's face and the claws of a eagle. "Boy this thing here must be a grand line monster." 

Livio adjusted his hat and pulled out a small pouch from his pocket. "Ere' you go boy." He held the pouch out to the beast and it gave it a sniff, before taking it from his hand between the gaps of the net. "Yeah, you don't wanna hurt no one do yah? You just wanna be home." Livio smiled a bit at the creature and then freed it from the net, placing it back in his pack. Once free, the creature stood, just standing it was twice as big as Livio... 

Which, scared the man a bit, but he knew the creature was good. "Now then, you just go be free boy! Don't be causin no fuss for the people here understand?" The beast nods and gives Livio a lick. "Hahaha, now then get on! go on! get!" The beast nods and walks off calmly, letting out a howl to other's like it. "Good boy, big fellah but a good one." Livio nodded and rushed back over to Miss Ami. 

"Wellp Miss Ami, you know, payin me that compliment... Well i just can't resist the charms of a sweet young woman such as yourself." He laughed jokingly. "Tell yah what... My shit sort of got damaged on my way here.. and if yer offerin me a place on yours for a while, well i can't rightfully turn you down." Livio tipped his hat to her. "I'll help you with whatever you need Ma'am."


----------



## Eternity (Mar 19, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Love Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Final Showdown]​
"I'm fine." she said, trying to give her a smile and walk by herself, but with these things, Tiana seemed to be a lot more determined then she seemed at first. It was a good trait, and one that Mari was equally determined to strenghten and nurture. She had lost so many of her nakama, and this girl might become a very important nakama.

She tighened her grip on the girl, leaning more onto her, without making things too heavy for her, as a gesture to show her the love she deserve.

Then, they hear flapping of wings. But something was wrong. This was not some stray bird flying past. The flapping was for too loud for that to be the case. No, this was something massive. 

She could feel the hair on her body stand up in excitement. This was what they where waiting on. This was it. A honest, large grin formed on Mari's features. "Tiana, watch closely. You do not want to miss this." she said,  turning on the spot, still in Tiana's grasp. They stood on the main road towards the bay now, which also lead straight into the middle of the city.

Standing at the very top of the fountain in the middle of the city, with massive black wings, where Asuka. Her expression so fierce and so frightening. Her skin was a dark ashy gray, starting to divide into scales. Her hair disappearing, making room for a black leathery hide and red horns, slowly growing out of her temples. All the while, a black hue seem to shine out from her. Soon, she was standing on all fours, roaring as her growth suddenly accelerated. Soon standing only a head lower then the giant, now running north, towards the woods outside of town. You haven't seen everything until you have seen a massive flaming giant running away in fear.

"Huh~? Pretty fuckin' awesome, yeah~?" she said, grinning so much that she might pull a muscle.  "We better hurry. Eris and Sarasa must be waiting." With one last glance at the black dragon, now digging her teeth into the skull of the fiery giant, they turned south, walking as fast as Mari's leg could allow her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 19, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Kestrel and Kai 

The conscious member of the duo had dragged the other one to the Ambrosia, halfway along the way it occurred to the rookie that carrying Kestrel may be more comfortable to the amnesiac than being dragged over the ground but....Well carrying a grown man in your arms was kinda gay and Kai loved the ladies way too much something like that.

Of course any sane person would make no sense of this, but when it came to young Kai.... The list of things that do make sense when it came to him was a short one.

When the party made it back to the ship, Kai started preparing the ship so that they could take off when Adora would come back......."Adora..." That one track mind of his only now remembered this 'love of his life'.
The self proclaimed Sky Emperor leaned on the railing, gazing at the island that was being ravaged by various animals. 

What if she was being mauled by a tiger right at this very same moment? What if she was kidnapped by a giant ape? Or worse? Like that poncho wearing swindler bamboozling her, Adora had a confused little mind, she'd have no defense against that grifter. Look how much trouble she had accepting her feelings for her soulmate.

Maybe the thoughts and reasoning behind it was less than flattering, the fact he did worry about her should count for something.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 20, 2012)

*ShinSen...*

Sendo was still in the dress and make up, which had blood running down it from a gash at his forehead.

"That's the last time I fight a tentacled monster." He said limping up the stairs towards the exit with Shin. "I hope so anyway. I'm gonna have nightmares about this."

"You know, this whole thing has left me feeling a little uneasy. It seemed too simple.."

"You call that simple??!" Sendo said with genuine astonishment.

"Not the battle, the battle was...testing. No I mean the situation. It doesn't sit well..."

Before Shin could finish his thought, there was a creaking noise from the stage. Both men froze.

"Ah please don't tell me what I think that is." Sendo said wearily.

The pair turned around to see Capps with a grimace, but one that looked like a smile. "Y'all think you've saved those bitches?! I was they goddamned knight in shining armor! I kept their shit legit! They ain't nothin without me!"

Sendo noticed a Den Den Mushi in one of his tentacles. "What did you do?"

"Yo bitches be locked down now. Who knows where they'll end up!" Capps laughed and then started coughing violently, blood splattering everywhere before he gave one last theatrical wheeze and flopped to the ground.

"Shin.." Sendo said looking a little panicked.

"Let's go." Shin said darting out of the theatre, with Sendo running behind him.

The area was a lot quieter, with even the night shift workers having gone to bed. In the distance they jheard yelling, shouting and screaming. And one gun shot.

The men zigzagged through the alleys, skidding to a halt when they arrived outside the hidden door, which was busted wide open. Men in white uniform were coming out with women, though with the latter with handcuffs around their wrists.

"Wh..what's..." Sendo asked as he saw the girls being arrested.

*"Yagami Shin, Kagawa Sendo. Congratulations on uncovering this prostitution ring."* A large man with long blonde hair said. He had an angry expression about him but shook the hands of Shin and Sendo. Sendo winced in pain as he felt one of his fingers break.

*"Your actions haven't gone unnoticed. Believe me, there are certain factions within the Marines that will remember your names. I am Captain Hunter Hurst Helmsley. A name you had better remember." *He turned to the guards *"Get these girls locked up and sent...."* he looked back at Shin and Sendo* "...I'll tell you in a minute."*

Within the crowd of girls, Kitty was absent. The Captain saw the two men's eyes scan through the crowd. *"Oh? I suppose you're looking for Angelina Giovanni? Or Kitty as she liked to call herself. I'm afraid she was a little too rowdy for our liking and she's been....seen to. I bid you a good day. I hope we don't meet again."*

The Captain stood and continued to oversee the operation, not paying any attention to the pair of men. Sendo stood frozen looking at the entrance of the brothel.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 20, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. VIII, Shake the World]​*​
[Somewhere in the North Blue]​

In the dark recesses of a large room, the only amount of light that is seen is the flickering display of small screen. It flickers with a heavy static hiss as a shadow passes over it.  “So, this is the key Tobias mentioned.” Victor states with baited breath as his hand hovered over several switches. With a soft click the first switch is turned over and the rest of the console comes to life as red lights in LED strips covers it and down onto the floor causing a chain reaction of other lights flicker then flash on. “Sir…” Victor’s underling states with a gasp,  “Shh, go and make sure I didn’t activate and laden security systems.” Victor orders as he places a thumb on another switch. “Yes sir.” The man snaps while turning on a heel. A soft clicks accents the man’s departure and the screen that was at first static and hazed clears as an audio system kicks in while small speakers rise by the flickering screen. 

 “Greeting Joor.” a slick voice snaps as the screen blinks to life. Victor removes his glasses as a Fishman’s head materializes on the screen.  “Ah, what have we here?” Vicotor asks to himself as the fishman on the screen readjusted his stance.  “I would like to welcome you to Ultratech, an origination that wishes to bring peace to this desolate time. Krosis, forgive me. But it seems that some of my data banks are corrupted, all I can offer you are access to the following files, if these files do not meet your requirements. Please contact the technical line between six in the morning and eight in the evening.” the voice states as it lightly glitches with a spasm. As the voice fades a scene appears. Most of it is technical jargon, but one phrase catches his attention. But how to access the program? There were no dials or buttons to press on the console, and the last switch was broke and lay helpless on the surface of the board.

 “Well, this is bothersome, how do I work this?” Victor asks as he rolls over the machinery. *Voice prompt recognized, to access data, please press the screen over the section you would like to see.* a metallic voice states with a ping. Victor laughed to himself at the simplicity. A finger lightly touches the data he was curious. The word O.V.R.K.I.L. highlights and an audible beep can be heard as the image of the fishman comes back into view.  “Excellent, you have chosen project Ovrkil. Ovrkil was designed as a final act in the war against the chaos of this era, a last beacon of hope. ~~ [several minutes later]

Now, would you like to see the proto…..” the program freezes as a large containment cylinder lights up. Victor grins, this was what he was looking for. “Sir, the halls are clear, nothing seems to be stirring.” The man reports as he walks back into the room. But Victor is preoccupied as he rubbed his hand across the smooth surface of the cylinder.  “Magnificant isn’t it?” Victor asks as he wraps his fingers around a large lever.  “Open.” Victor states with a pause and a large grin.  “Says me.” is finished as he pulls the lever down. Steam pours from vents as locks break and two large doors open and slide apart. A large hulking body slide out on a platform and lights illuminates it.  “magnificent.” Victor states with a stark tone of glee. “It’s not doing anything.” The man says, but Victor was already probing the inner workings of the large cylinder. His finger stumble over a button and more steam erupts as the visor on the mechanical beasts head lights up followed by a low rumble as its head moved.

~ The room lights up a bright red and fades and becomes it normal pitch. Victor’s face is the first thing that is seen, a circle appears over it and a line of pre-stored pictures are scrolled through. * “State Name and Rank.”* a monotone voice booms as its face mask moves.  “Commander Victor Von Sabrewulf.”  Victor replies a grins slinked across his face. A white line moves across the large mech’s eyes as Victor’s face, name and rank are recorded. A moment later its large head moves to the side. * “Acknowledged, state prime directive.”* is next stated and Victor turns and smiles wickedly at his underling.  “War…” he states firmly. ~~~

[Silvermoon Prison; Jackie D. Roberts]​
A swirling sensation fills Jackie’s mind as she tries to move, but the feel of restraints slowly bring her too. Her jade green eyes slowly open, the room is dank and dark, and the absolute smell of death rolls from the walls and this jars Jackie into full alertness. “So, you awake finally.”   A voice snaps.  “Walkian?!” Jackie states with a startle as she snatches against her restraints. “Oh, I’d stop that if I were you.” Walkian replies lightly as he walks into view. “I wouldn’t want you to hurt yourself again, before your trial that is.” He adds as he grabs Jackie by the jaw. Jackie’s eyes flare with anger as she felt his skin against hers. Who did he think he was? A laugh leaves his throat as he walked away allowing Jackie to look down, she was indeed bandaged. But strangely she felt aright. She was restrained, right? She thought. Yes she was, but shouldn’t sea stone make her hurt or feel funny at least?  “Seastone?” Jackie asks pulling lightly at her restraints. Walkian turns, “Why would we need that? No, we can’t convince the world government that a nation as ours can benefit from their technology.” He states, smugness about him. * “Too bad for you…”* 

*[Death and the Death Eater Pt. III, To Kill A King]*​
[To Hunt Royalty, Rakr Boneater]​

Rakr’s ears folded down over the back of his head, a grin spread across his features as he gave a nod. He indeed knew what to do, and he had the perfect idea of about how to go about it. A flash of white is seen as a loud cackle explodes as he synched up on the cat’s reigns. The demon cat hisses as it rears back pawing at the air with its razor claws it’s bestial roar matching the demonic laughter escaping the hyena, and it was then they, he and the cat, linked. They both knew what to do and with a bound they are off, tearing toward the tree line that encompassed the castle itself. Rakr guided the large cat with pressure from his legs and a light tug on its harness in the direction he wanted to go. The scent of the forest was fresh in his olfactory, he had been here before, this was his home for the pass eternity and a hidden path floated in the air formed of scent. The scent of a king who’s reign was over. A king whose life was about to be over. But, it was strange, pulling back he brings the large cat to a halt, and his blood red eyes open. His narrowed his vision on the castle then deeper into the woods.

The king had left his roost, he was no longer there, and there was more. He wasn’t alone. Rakr could tell there were at least three other people with him, maybe even more. A chuckle leaves the tight binds of his vocal chords. Picking up on its rider’s adulation the cat hisses with anticipation as it circles a tree, a light squeeze tells the cat that Rakr was on the same page and with a bound the cat scales the tree and starts to pounce from branch to branch ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 20, 2012)

ShinSen

He took a moment, to compose himself after the shock. What these women may do might be illegal, from his understanding they had little choice in the matter......But he did not make the rules, or chose which ones to follow. Perhaps it was for best that the choice was taken away from him, he might've been unable to bring himself to it. 

"Let's go." He said once more, though time with the intent to head back to the ship. "Come on." Sendo didn't show any sign of movement, only now did the older marine seem to snap out of his thoughts. He stared at Shin for a while but eventually followed silently. If Shin had to guess, he'd figure that the Restoration man had an even harder time to process this development..... Sendo seemed to have....Some issues with following orders and doing what was expected, regardless of personal opinion. Sure that was fine on it's own, but actually expressing it and questioning them? 

The walk back to the Dark Justice was a silent one, but more news awaited them as they got there. Together with Ensign Wraith they were reassigned, or so it seemed, to a new squad under some Commander Valentine and they were to get on the transport to N7 rightaway after gathering their personal belongings from the ship. 

Sometime later

Marine Base N7

ShinSen + Wraith

They had arrived at the marine base and were led to the mess hall, the table they had been directed to held other officers but so far it seemed that only these three had been familiar with each other. The rest of the tables were filled with grunts, they would later learn that these were all rookie marines that just finished their primary training here at this base. After all, Valentine only desired the best, and the best were found here at the same base where Valentine and Setsuka were trained.


"So what do you think?" Shin began in an attempt to break the ice. "Is it a good thing we were reassigned to this squad?" He didn't know about the others, but he didn't exactly have the best service record. His time at a marine training facility, not unlike this one, had been one with some incidents and altercations with a superior that had it out for him. He was confident that the bastard was petty enough to leave some less than flattering notes in his file.

And then he ended getting transfered out of his first squad before he actually went on a actual mission with that squad, well not counting that incident with Capps.....But was that even a mission?

N7 Officers Chambers

This trio of officers had been catching up, Setsuka and Valentine were alumni of this base and their old instructor was still present.

Introducing: Rear Admiral Contessa Winter

"Always knew that you would make it big Cece." Contessa was one of those few people that could get away with calling Valentine that. "You were the one recruit that met my standards." In everyone else's defense, they were almost impossible high, the almost is added because apparently it is possible to meet up to them. Valentine is the proof of that.
"No offense Shuushin." Setsuka sighed deeply, it was a sore subject to her, how could she have failed her superior?

"I have dishonored myself." She was about to commit Seppuku but Valentine stopped her before she got the chance to do so, somehow she always had to this when the Rear Admiral and Setsuka were in the same room. This was like the fifth time already.

"Lieutenant, I order you to live on until you can convince the Rear Admiral of your strength."

"Yes, commander!" This was confirmed with a nod, she would die before failing to complete this command.

"You still single Cece?" She didn't bother waiting for answer. "My son is almost of age, I always dreamed of him becoming a marine and marrying a woman like you." Her eyes started to twinkle. "A strong and fierce woman, that will just pound, hammer and smack that brat, on and on, right into the ground until,   so that he can realize his full potential."

"Speaking of that brat.....I haven't heard from in a while, I pulled some strings so that he could get into marines early and I would be able to train him myself.....I wonder what's keeping him." Kai had stopped responding to his mother's letters at age 14, a few months after that he even stopped bothering to open them as he feared the kinds of horrible threats this woman managed to jot down on paper.

"I should look into it, I've got some things to care of at home anyways." All he while this went on, neither Valentine or Setsuka managed to get a word in. The verbal avalanches seemed to be a Winter family trait. "I'll head back home soon, my wedding dress will look fabulous on you." Given the fact that Valentine was almost twice as tall as Contessa, it would probably make for the shortest wedding dress in existence.

"It should take a few weeks, it'll give you some time to get meat on your bones and get a good birthing figure, you two are going to give me lots of strong babies."

Setsuka sweatdropped, did this woman really expect the great Valentine to marry her son? This boy must be something special to be bestowed such an honor, she just had to meet this kid.

*The Ambrosia

Unnamed Crew*

The camera focuses on this magnificent child, lying there on the deck of this floating piece of crap that belonged to the woman that he loved. Why was he lying? Well he had taken his clothes off, just his boxers and socks on, and had taken what he must've figured was a seductive pose.

Why?

He had come up with a master plan to keep Adora's mind on the prize, he may not be worthy of marrying her at this point. But he couldn't let some speech impaired swindler trying to liquor her up and try and corrupt his goddess. One look at this magnificent body of his, and she wouldn't be able to put him out of her mind.

Yes, this was the fabled son of Contessa Winter. 
*
Back on N7*

Needless to say Setsuka would be rather......Underwhelmed...To say the least, when confronted by this kid but currently she had this grand image in mind.

"Tee hee hihihi." For such an imposing woman, Valentine had a rather girlie giggle. "I can't wait to meet him." She had nothing but respect for the woman and her son might just be the one man worthy of her. With her high standards and her dedication to her career she hadn't been dating much. Well that and for some reason very few men seemed to be interested in her. 

She was unaware that interest wasn't the issue, they were all just too scared of her. 

They would sit and chat here for a while, she wanted to make a grand entrance when all of her new troops were present before she adressed them.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 21, 2012)

*Overkills*

Dante

He knew Heather would play along and at first was enjoying the attention. He sighed contently; this is how she should be with him. What was her problem? Why couldn’t she be like this all the time.

Then she really started to lay it on thick and it went far beyond an act. Alarm bells started ringing as she fed him. He chewed slowly. The sensation on his tongue took over any other thought about the situation. The meat tasted like crap – really bad.

“This food tastes terrible…” he said almost out of instinct.

“Well this is hardly some restaurant you know.” A voice said cutting through the crowd. He sat down in front of Heather and Dante. A baby face if ever Dante saw one and figured he was many a prisoner’s ‘girlfriend’ but that smile he had on; so plastic, so fake. Also the fact that folk got out of their way to make room for him. 

“Yeah but still, it could taste less like ass and more like….I dunno, less ass.” Dante said sniffing it. “Seriously hon, check it out.” He shoved a bit of meat under Heather’s nose, attempting to get her angry. Remarkably she kept her composure and pushed it away.

“Not hungry, thanks.” She said with a sweet smile.

“That’s right, you’ll be sucking on a meat popsicle later anyway, so gotta leave room for that huh?” he said slapping her ass and then giving it a good hard grope. There was a manly laugh that echoed through the dining hall. He was getting to her and could almost see a vein pop out of her forehead. She was definitely trying to plan something with that little act before. He hadn’t known her for long but knew her well enough to know when she wanted something. That promising tone in her voice, the fake sultry yet utterly hypnotising sway in her hips and the little bite of the bottom lip. Shit that she didn’t do unless she wanted something; shit that she did the first time they met. Like a King Cobra, hypnotising its prey before striking with venom and swallowing them whole. She’d probably leave him in a bad way in the process, why should he care what happens to her?

Oddly though he did care what happened to her. Despite her bitchiness, there was something there. Something that was absent in all the other women he had been with. He wondered as she looked at the flame haired woman as she gave him back an extremely strained smile, what it was that made her tick. And as he watched her cheeks go slightly red with rage and her jaw clench in fury – he realised that he loved to make her mad.

His attention turned to the baby face., “So what? You some sort of big shot round here?”

There was a glint in his eye. “Yeah. I’m the one that’ll blow this place right up to Oda. I’m the Demolition Man, but you can call me Sougo.


----------



## Kei (Mar 21, 2012)

Core Eve

She didn't say anything but only thing she did do was pout as she turned around to him. This man was going to be the death of her, but she had to bite her tongue, because in the end she was going to be the one using the other in the end. Core placed her hands on her hips and shook her head, before looking at him. Was this just a spur of a moment for him, when he didn;t know the lives he was effecting without getting to know the people.

"Listen here," she began, "You don't just go and pick random people from the streets, I could have been a cold blooded murderer for all you know. But no even if I was, the...whatcha call it? Nakama spirit or some shit like that in your heart told you that you had to have me..."

She closed her eyes and placed her hands on her head, as a sigh of a face palm.

"You don't even know what I can do can you?" she asked herself out loud, knowing the answer to that question, her groans got louder. Almost like the craziest of this all was going to kill her or something. 

"In a way, I am a Navigator, A Doctor..." she snapped her fingers and Ophelia and Opera came over to her and circled around her, "And a mechanic."

"Only thing I ask for you to do next time you pick someone off the street, get to know them first before you go crazy clingy on them." she growled, before closed her eyes...

"As your first mate that is my suggest that too you!"


----------



## Kuno (Mar 21, 2012)

*TFIJ...

Gumiko...*

The breeze was nice and soothing and it didn't take long before Gumiko was completely emerged in her magazines.  Pages turned articles read, the time seemed to fly by as it always did during her special time.  She folded pages down on particular parts that she wanted to reread or do some research on, or in one particular case, stare at longer.  She halfway hated the clerk for giving her the new magazine as she thought about that page and sighed.  He was a handsome man, green hair peeking out from a black bandana, swords in his hands and mouth, chest bare with a large scar rippling across the muscles... 

_"You may have heard this before, but girl, you are the cutest girl I have ever laid my eyes on." he said with a fake shy smile, cocking his head to top off the act. _

It took Gumiko a moment to realize that it wasn't the man in her fantasy speaking to her but another man, one of flesh and blood not to far from her.  ?Oh...I...?  She blushed, partly from the comment and partly because of what she was thinking about.  Not like he could read her mind and know, that magazine was in the middle of the stack.  Safely away from prying eyes.  ?Thanks.?  Gumiko stated softly as she began to gather her belongs.

Time definitely went fast, too fast.  She didn't even know if she would have time to change before the new crew was suppose to meet with the Commander.  Gathering her belongs Gumiko took in the man before her.  He was cute, the shy smile that played on his lips, nice body, the tiara made her frown a bit though.  ?Hi..I...I'm Ensign Gumiko Hakuhen of Task Force Infinite Justice.?  She nodded, knowing on a Marine Base you needed to introduce yourself correctly because you never know who you are talking to.  

Putting her stuff in the bag and standing up before him she took a step.  ?I have a meeting to go to but...?  Gumiko looked at him, letting him know that he could walk with her if he wanted to but she did have that important meeting, she wouldn't disobey the Commander ever, let alone right off the bat.


*Rodgers Pirates...

Honey...*

All of her life Honey had been judged and always seem to come up wanting, at least that is how she felt about things.  There must have been a reason that she seemed to be more attune with her puppets than with people.  She of course didn't attribute it to the fact that she simply preferred the company of something that didn't talk back and she could control completely.  No, to her it had to do more with her ability to communicate with living breathing creatures.

?Okay, that should work for now.  Daggers at the elbows.  Maybe a pea shooter in the mouth, I think I will put a poison gas dispenser here too...?  Poking his butt then Honey looked up, scowled and circled Akuma before she nodded and turned her attention to the other man.  ?Now for you.  We should have a puppet for both of you.  You are partially in charge aren't you?  You seem to help decide things.?  The scowl continued on her brow but she nodded and began to measure him, also checking the skin coloration and taking a hair sample.  ?You're going to have to stand for me to finish...?


*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

To watch the man befriend the frightening beast was almost like watching poetry in motion.  He was smooth, calm, quiet, and he had a way about him that would make any woman fall head over heels.  Though Adora couldn't help comparing the way Livio handled the animal to the way she knew Kai would handle it.  In this scenario the creature was able to walk away, call to its kin, and live the rest of its life.  With Kai she knew the thing would be laying on its side, knocked out, and he would have a dozen wounds.  She smiled at Livio.

?You sure have a way about you...?  Adora was almost breathless, her fear over what the animal might have done, finally releasing its grip even if she didn't realize until that she had been scared.  ?Right...I...uh...?  Her mind was trying to focus as she looked at the man, one that any woman would enjoy the sight of.  ?So yeah...?  She shook her head trying to get it to focus once more.  ?Having you on the ship would be wonderful.  You could help me fix things up and...?  her eyes wandered then she blushed slightly holding the little black ball of fluff closer.  ?Anyway, welcome aboard.?  She smiled and began to walk toward the ship.

It didn't take long for them to see the ship.  ?Your new home, at least for a while, The Ambrosia.?  The words were at the same time proud at the fact she owned the ship and disgusted at what the ship looked like.  ?It will be nicer fixed up.? Adora sighed and headed aboard the ship.

*
Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

?We must hurry...?  Tiana heard the words but for the moment her mind couldn't comprehend what she was seeing.  Sure everyone knew about devil fruits.  The woman that was leaning on her was obviously a devil fruit user but she had never, at least in her short memory though she was sure something would click in the old memories, seen anything like she was witnessing now.  ?A dragon...?  Her eyes were huge as she took in the scene before her.  ?It shouldn't take too long...?  Tiana shook her head and tried to keep the pace steady and get them to docks and away from this burning city.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *Rodgers Pirates...
> 
> Honey...*
> 
> ...



"Why don't you sit down for a moment and join me in a drink miss honey." Thomas poured a second glass of whine and sat it down next to his. "We can stand and you can finish what you are doing after we have a little chat, if you would prefer to have a puppet present you may get one. but i would like to speak to you a bit, find out more about you." Thomas looked over to Akuma who was currently looking at his butt. "Why would she want to put poison gas in my butt..." He wondered to himself. "Unlike that idiot." Thomas sighed. "I like to know who im crewed with."


> *Unnamed Crew...
> 
> Adora...*
> 
> ...


Livio smiled a bit at Adora as she fluttered about trying to find words. "Wellp Miss Ami, I do thank you for this opportunity." He bowed his head to her, tipping his hat and dragging his sack along with him followed her to the ship. Livio was thankful to have his clothes in that sack with him, pancho's and leather pants don't come cheap. He listened to Adora comment how the ship would look nicer once fixed up, but Livio couldn't help but like the way it looked now.

"It's rustic, reminds me of my fathers first tradin ship... old, beat up... but with some class." Livio nodded. "Little love will go a long way Miss Ami, just gotta get her spruced up a bit and maybe a new seal on the wood." He rubbed his chin. "And perhaps we could add a few net launchers and maybe some guns...." He thought aloud, "You know... I've always wanted me one  of those marine battle ships... ain't never had the money for one... probably could turn this here boat into one fine vessel."


----------



## DVB (Mar 21, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Somewhere on the Sea,North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

"Listen here," Core began, "You don't just go and pick random people from the streets, I could have been a cold blooded murderer for all you know. But no even if I was, the...whatcha call it? Nakama spirit or some shit like that in your heart told you that you had to have me..."

Diego turned around and gave her a seemingly angry look. The air grew still and cold for a moment before he smiled. "You're not a murderer. I could tell," Diego said as he looked at her. 

"You don't even know what I can do can you?" she asked herself out loud. "No, you didn't tell me. I knew you were strong though," Diego pointed out. She can't really blame him for that. 

"In a way, I am a Navigator, A Doctor..." she snapped her fingers and Ophelia and Opera came over to her and circled around her, "And a mechanic."

"Only thing I ask for you to do next time you pick someone off the street, get to know them first before you go crazy clingy on them." she growled, before closed her eyes...

"As your first mate that is my suggest that to you!" 

Diego simply let his partner's words slide off. Diego began wondering what the old man had told him. He couldn't help but worry about her. She really didn't have a grasp of people that well. Being stuck on small quaint islands as well being isolated tends to do that. Those who are conceited tend to get that knocked out of them.

Diego smiled. A Doctor and a Navigator. How convenient. "That's really cool! You must be really smart. We better get you a Log Pose then," Diego said as he noticed something in the distance. "What do we have here?" Diego says before he blows a large wad of glass and shapes it into a telescope. After about a few seconds of looking, he cheerfully exclaims, "Land Ho!" before he steers the ship slightly in the direction. A sudden gust of wind blows them toward the direction. 

They began heading in the direction of a somewhat large island. The island has a few rural towns, but has a rather large town in it, almost like a small city. However, this city is not a happy place. The people live in martial law and in fear from a corrupt and paranoid Marine leader and his toadies. The only source of hope lies within the masked vigilante. Beyond that, three individuals are headed toward the town for their reasons. A maiden along with her servant and a roguish kid with a complicated past. What impact will they have?

The Miracles Pirates ended up on the port of a very small port town. There were at most a dozen houses, also serving as shops. It was very quiet as they boarded on the port. Diego performed his locking mechanism onto the small ship. 

"Welcome strangers. It was a long time since we had visitors," said a young woman. She had red hair and was dressed in a bathing suit. She was apparently diving for pearls as she had a nice bag of them on her. She would be considered highly attractive.

She led them to her home, which was marked with an interesting red symbol. The houses were dome-shaped, like large igloos made of a marble-like stone. Diego went inside and noticed that this was the top floor. There was a staircase leading to some bottom levels. Diego also noticed a large rifle hung on the wall. He also noticed some pictures, one was of her along with two guys. One had blue hair and a pair of awesome red glasses. The other looked similar, but was younger than both. 

"My name is Rittona Okoy," she said as the three took some seats. She had gained a nostalgic look on her face when she saw the picture. "Welcome to Digger Town. It's not much, but it's home, " she stated. "We don't get visitors ever since..." she said before she faced the a direction in the window. If one squinted, they could see the outlines of some sort of city. 

Who was going to ask?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 21, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew

The Ambrosia*

The sight the welcomed Adora and Livio when they boarded the ship must've been.... Somewhat surprising, but Kai was definitely the most surprised of the bunch as the combination of Adora and Livio made this 17 year old windbag speechless.

His mouth opened a few times, and after a very long and awkward silence the first words passed that quivering bottom lip of his. It was mostly in his native tongue though so it did little to clear up the confusion and only the occasional. "What?", "But?" and "Huh?" 

He stayed in this overly dramatic state for quite some time, only snapping out of it when he figured out Adora's game. "I see how it is now." With a pout on his face he stomped over to her. "Well it isn't going to work." He figured she was trying to make him jealous, how petty and rude of this woman..... And to think that he had been nothing but nice to the cook and he had been working so hard to treat her the way she deserved. Succeeding at it even, well at least he thought so himself.

While pouting and with over dramatic huff he grabbed the very reluctant puppy. "I'm taking custody of our daughter." Among the many things wrong about that sentence, foremost was probably that the puppy was quite obviously a male.

He shot Livio a dirty look as he walked away, but the puppy chomping down on Kai's wrists distracted him soon after that.
"Agh!" Some frantic arm shaking followed but while this dog may look more like the twisted lovechild of a sheep and a Rottweiler, it sure bit down like pitbull.

Kai quickly came up with a solution though, he made it over to one of his 'stash locations' and grabbed a bottle of beer. the cap proved little challenge to the pirate, as he bit down on it and made nature's bottle opener, more commonly known as molars, and later spat out the cap in the direction of Livio.

As stupid of a plan it was, it did work and it wasn't long before the puppy was eased of his wrist and ended up held in Kai's arm like a woolly baby nursing it's bottle. "Good girl, drink up so you'll grow up big and strong." Kai had one thing going for him though, he was the worst multitasker alive..... To the point that he seemed to be capable of only  processing one thing at a time, and his jealousy and anger seemed to have disappeared already.

It took him a while, but eventually he noticed something that was probably even weirder than Kai standing there near naked with just his socks and boxers on, well if you'd ignore the puppy being fed beer.......What could possibly be weirder than that?

Well the fact that Kestrel had joined him and was standing now next to him in similar attire. "Hey cool guy." Kestrel began. "Why are we in our underwear?"

"We....I......You're weird." Kai didn't even know where to begin, what kinda person would just take their clothes off (Wait! Let him finish!) for no good reason, at least kai had done so for his master plan.
"Nevermind, how about you go take the helm...... I trust those other two as far as I can thro......Wait that makes no sense, I could probably throw them  past Reverse mountain from here......." He had some trouble finding a substitute saying. "I don't trust them." He eventually settled on. 

"It's the other way." While he gave a deep sigh, Kestrel turned around and headed in the right direction this time. Kai took position behind the main mast with the intention of making minor use of his powers as soon as they were out on the open sea.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

*Archey Madma
Maya D. Rina

What a mess.. pt3*

"So you will give me a flower tail steak when we can shop for one?"  Maya pouted, having her thick, large blanket tucked neatly aroun her, making her look like a pile of fabric with a head on it.

_"If you had any money, then yes ma'am."_ James said, trying not too sound too tired in his voice. In Maya's eyes, James was somewhat of a hero. Her hero. When Maya was younger, when James where tired, fell or did anything that might show weakness, she would cry. Not because she didn't get what she wanted or anything, but because she was genuinely afraid that something might happen to him. However, she would never say that now. 

They hit the sandbanks about one or two miles away from Glacier Meadow.

"Why are we stopping here? I want food, NOW!" Maya yelled out, making her blanket rise into the air, which she franticly jumped after when the wind took it. James made sure she was fine before he walked into the forest, calling back to Maya as he did. _"I am going to find some food for you now Ms. Rina."_

Maya, now laying in her blanket in the shore, playing with the sand with her toes, pouted and called back. "Hurry!"

James smiled briefly and treaded off into the woods.


Further up stream, closer to town Archey is trying to take a nap...without luck.

"Ugh, whatever, not like I need to sleep.." he said, trying to look out for something to get his mind of things. Nothing out at sea, the town behind him would only make his feelings feel worse.

"Wait, who is that?" he said, before he remembered that he was alone.
Alone, because he didn't need anyone..Right?

*"Shintai Shintai no Leg Strengthen!" *he called out, watching his leg muscles tense and bulk out slightly. One last look back made him smile. He caught himself smiling and traded it in for a frown instead.

*"Big Jump!"* he yelled, shooting off the ground like a toad on speed.
 Landing a quarter of a mile further ahead, he looked back. "That far? I must be getting better.."

After 3 more jumps, he landed only a stone throw away from Maya's boat. Maya, who until now where playing with the sand using her toes, flinched as Archey landed only a few feet way from her. 

"Who's there?" She started. She was sitting down, and the boat was between her and whoever made the sound of someone landing. She scanned the forest line for James, but when he was nowhere to be found, she inched herself towards the boat, hidden under the blanket, like nobody would see her if she couldn't see them.

Archey was already right beside her when she reached the boat.

"You know that I can see you. Don't you?" he said somewhat condescending, reming her blanket with one fast swipe. Maya froze like one of those goats that freeze when something scares them. Her face showed a mixture of "please don't hurt me" and "i'm gonna kick your ass"

"What's with that look, punk?" Archey blurted out, staring at the little girl like she was some boring old geezer or a rock.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2012)

*[The Gears of Destiny Pt.I]​*​
[The Mystic of Null Island; Xifeng The Reader]​
The day was young, and the excitement was heavy in the air, it was that time of year again. The Time for the Festival of Heroes and the whole Island was abuzz with anticipation. Rumors of this being the year that the maze is to be conquered was whispered in every tavern, bar and hangout that one could find. But that was always the rumor, always the hope. The rumors never seem to pan out though, as each person that has ever entered the winding halls of this abyss have always found themselves swimming in the Islands Holy Spring. But destiny is as fickle as any mistress, and this year the winds of fortune blow dark and cast evil toward this island. But there is one that the Future cannot hide itself from, and she sees a faint hope on the horizon. But will they listen? 

[The Rusty Scabbard Tavern]​

South of the Gilded Harbor, on the corner of Bourbon and Rye in the small town of West Haven sits a small establishment. This lowly little Tavern is known locally as the Rusty Scabbard, Named presumably for how the current owners grandfather obtained it, and though it may look rather ordinary it is famous Island Wide for its spicy hot wings and sultry maidens of the night. 

Its that time of year again! voices rang from the tavern as it seemingly rocked on its foundations with loud festive music and cheer. Its time for the Festival of Heroes again! And time to rejuvenate out small island! were the praises being sung. This was a happy time of year for this island, their small community was rather lack and on the poor side, but once a year the lure of prize and fame in its Maze brought people from all over the Blues wanting to stake their claim to fame, and this influx of Beli invigorated the small island. But sadly the cherry nature within was about to be rained on as a long dark shadow loomed over the swinging double doors. The rancid smell of kecked blood fills the small bar as a large man in a flowing red cloak steps into the room by flinging the doors open harshly. From under his leather hat, ratty hair fell past his almost lifeless brown eyes and frame his large hair covered chin. A vile grin is etched into his weathered features as he looks over the place. You two, stay here. No one is to leave, and no one is to come in, until after I speak with this supposed mystic. The man lowly growls with a voice akin to grinding rocks and sandpaper. The two less than desirable looking men only nod in response as they lean up on the arc way of the door and allow their hands to rest on their pistols and sabers. In the corner a figure cloaked in a lighter red can be seen and this is seemingly this mans target as he makes a b-line toward her. 

 If ya wan mai halp chaild, ya best be leaving that daggar wher it sit. a soft spoken voice states rather firmly on his approach. So you know what I was planning to do. The man chuckles as he allowed his hand to fall from his hidden dagger. If you knew that much, you must know who I am, and why Im, here.  Tha bones, they no lie, though thar answer may not be to yer laikin the woman replies as the sound of small bones scratching across the tattered table is heard.  Sit and a piament can be discussed. is added as soft looking hand appear from beneath a fold to scoop the small bit of bone back up. 

The mans dark smile widen at the site, You must be kidding me bitch. Im the famous Calico Jack! Scourge of the North Blue and Mercenary Elite. Youll tell me what I want to know, and then well see if you are worth your salt.  The man growls angrily while pulling the seat across from her out. The Womans hands merely fold over one another as people gasp at the name, they had seen it in the newspapers before, but for such a notorious name to be here, he must be after the treasure in the maze. Told you the maze would be beaten this year and To think the rumors were true can be heard murmured amongst the crowd as the whole bar focused on the Mystics table. Then slowly the woman turned her hand over off her wrist, in the palm was a deck of strange looking cards.  Vairy well, sit. the mystic replies to the smirk of Calico Jack as he sat. Tell me, Do not presume that mai ability chan see how to navigate that which hasnt been navigated in hundrads of years. the mystic firmly states as with a flick of the wrist she spreads several of the cards across the gnarled table.  Choose wher yer readin starts. she adds.

Lemme guess, pick a card. This better not be some parlor trick. Or this will mark the end of Nulls Mystic and this rat hole. Jack states angrily as he slid a card off the table. Inspecting the card his skin lightly turns red in anger. Its blank, this some kind of joke lady? he snaps looking over it at the cloaked figure.  Tha only joke h're is your lack of patients. Place tha card on tha table. she states gathering the other cards up, she shuffled the deck as Jack places the card dead center. As he dose the card seems to come to life and swirl as a picture slowly emerges. What trickery is this. Jack asks pulling back as the image of a woman comes into view.  Not trickery, destiny. The Empress. Dis card usually means Wealth and security. But for you it has appeared in its reverse, meaning that yer are goin through troubled tiames and financial diffaculties. Ah ill oman. the mystic states firmly as she pops her hand out allowing another card to spin from the deck. For a moment it seems to stay suspended in the air. Jacks eyes narrow, his reading hasnt gotten off on a good start and the frustration was clear on his face. 

With a light plop the card lands sideways over the reversed Empress and another image begins to take form.  The Fool, it signifies the start ov ah journey. But when brought to the side it means that you have started many journeys, but yer actions have always brought you back to tha start again in time. You do not learn from yer grievances. the mystic states, this of course angers the large man more and he snatches the next thrown card out of the air and crushes it. ~~

As the card starts to bend in the mans hand time seems to freeze to the mystic and she pulls a hand to her hidden face. Her pink eyes waver as the irises seem to segment producing gear like teeth. Spinning with her heartbeat her world grows dark as she peers into the abyss. From this inky darkness a skeletal hand with knife life fingers reached out meaning to ensnare the small Island of Null, a vile laugh is heard lowly rumbling in the heaves as the large maze that hid on this small island seemed to fully open, and another booming laugh is heard. This time more prominent and vile and the world shook with fear as the masses cried for salvation. The mystic can only shudder, the cold she felt chilled her to the bone. But in this darkness a ray of light seemed to break the void, and on the horizon stood two figures. The one on the right stood proudly, and on his chest the crest of the marines was etched, but a faint line seemed to cut it in two. On the other side the figure stood to the side, his hands upon a large hat that sat on his head, his body glows with lines. An air of power danced around these figures. The power to shake the future and  to shape the lands. A power to advert this darkness that clouded the horizon. ~ 

 Ah ill wind dis wai blows. The mystic states while looking toward the door. A fist slamming on her table however catches her attention. Did you hear me bitch. Dont beat around the bush, tell me what I want to know or Ill kill you and everyone in this stupid bar. Jack growls his dark eyes flaring with hate and disgust. But the mystic simply looks away from him. Dont ignore me woman, Ill break you in two! he shouts flipping the table over, after doing so he snatches for the mystic where she sat, but the woman is too quick and she spins free allowing only her cloak to be caught. Pulling free her lavish, lush body is shown. A scowl falls over her face as she adjusts her glasses.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2012)

*[Gears of Destiny Pt.I Continued]​*​
*[Xifeng ‘the reader’ Lijuan 
Witch Doctor and Soothsayer] *​
“Well aren’t you pretty. I’ll make you mine before I kill you.”  The mystic only scowls at his threat. But as he advances she flicks a card at his foot. “Eh?” the man asks looking down.  “The Hanged Man.” the mystic says lowly and with a flash the card seemed to vanish, and from the floor a tree grew snatching Jack up by his left foot as it rose to the ceiling.  “You want to know your future do you?” she state, her accent fully gone now.  “Fine, I’ll cut back the veil of time and reveal to you that which you want to know.” she snaps her voice full of anger. Stepping closer she pulls a card from between her ample cleavage and slams it on the man’s chest. The card twitches as small vines seem to grow from it and entangle the man’s clothing.  “Rule number one though Johnny. If you’re going to impersonate someone, at least know who it is you impersonate. ‘Calico’ Jack is a woman.” the mystic says in a rough tone as she pulled her hand away.  “Secondly, your future holds the shadow of death.” she adds, her tone a bit more solemn and refined as the card shows the figure of death, a skeletal form clad in armor on a pale horse.  “Your men, they work of a small time hood that knows who you really are, and he wants the meager bounty on your head. They are just waiting for me to leave and their allies to show up.” is what is spoken as she turns to leave. “Please, you can’t leave me like this. At least give me a fighting chance.” Johnny pleas, his voice is now humble and almost repentive.  “That is not in your cards.” she replies while blowing him a kiss and sealing the gesture with a wink. Then with a light pop of her hips she snatches her cloak up and seemingly vanishes as she tosses it over her form…. ~~   

*[A New Assignment for an Old Sea Dog]*​ 

[Marine Base  N7; Lt. Kenneth Forescythe]​ 

* Did anywan git th’ numbah o’ th’ ship thit ran meh ower.”* Kenneth states, his rough voice still weak as he pulled himself from the large bed he was laying in. “Ah, you’re finally awake Lt. Forescythe.” A skinny doctor with a strange hat states while walking up to him, a strange smile sat across his face and he held his arms folded behind his back. *  Who b’ ye lil lad?”* Kenneth asks as he rubbed his hand down the length of his face, he didn’t know where he was or even what year it was. “My name isn’t all that important, let’s just say I’ve been your guardian angel these last six months.” The doctor replies as he pulled his stethoscope off his neck and began to check the large Marine’s vitals. Kenneth paused as the words slowly sunk in, his mind was still in a heavy fog, likely from the medication that had been pumped in him, but he finally grasped what the doctor said.  *  “Did ye say six months Doc.?”* he asked making sure he heard the man correctly.

“Why, yes. Yes I did Lt.” the doctor replies as he slides the device back over his shoulders.  “Those were some pretty nasty wounds took taking that Base back. Heck with that hole just inches from your heart, people were taking bets if you were going to pull through or not.” He adds as he checked more of Kenneth’s body over.  *  “Whit o’ th’ XMS?”* Kenneth asks, as he hoped to get back to active duty as quickly as possible. “I wouldn’t worry about them, they all lived. Though the upper Escalante of the Marine Corp didn’t like the fact that Lucio took it upon himself to form such a crew, it was disbanded and its members reassigned.” He states as he walked away scribbling on his clip board. Kenneth growled, and started to stand, what was this BS he thought, but the doctor tuned back to him. “I’m clearing you to go back into active duty, so don’t get cross. I can put you on the injured docket, remember that.” He states, this forces Kenneth to back down, he hated not being on the front lines so he could fight. *  “Aye, Doc.”* he mumbles.  A smile slips over the doctor’s face as  he pulled a vanilla color envelope from under the paper he was writing on. “Good, interestingly enough the crew you were assigned to is here on N7. And I do believe that Commander Valentine is in the Mess Hall.” He states while handing the envelope over to the giant of a man.  Pulling the orders away, he simply balls them up and tosses them over his shoulders. * “Th’ lass can tell meh herself.”* he growls lowly as he steps from away from a very confused doctor. “Your new gear is in the locker on the left as you leave the medical wing!” he shouts, but Kenneth merely waves him off as he ducks to leave the room.~~ 

Twenty Minutes later ~~

Pushing the doors to the mess hall open the newly dressed Kenneth enters the room and walks to the nearest empty table, * “Ye, lass. Yeah ye, bring meh ah beer.”* he states firmly to a female ensign. The young girl freezes, but quickly recognizes the man and with a bow she runs off to obtain the Lt. a drink. ~~


----------



## JohnJohn (Mar 22, 2012)

*Isaiah Murphy*
*Bounty:* $0
*Location:* Floating on the Sea...

_“And the sea, it shivers at the name...”_ A  man’s rough voice trailed through the brisk morning air, wavering from a little metal ship floating buoyantly on the ocean. It was the only sound that filled the seemingly endless expanse of water other than the calm, lapping waves and the odd flock of gulls that flew by. Clouds were nowhere in sight, and the sun was just beginning to spill over the horizon. _“... of ol’ Davy Jones, and his terrible reign...”_

On that small, shiny metallic vessel was, well, not much. A very simple design, it was about five times the size of a small rowboat. The small iron mast stood mighty and _proud_ with a shredded sail clinging dearly to what little of itself was left. It looked as though jagged blades had torn their way through the cloth, though being out of normal reach of people it was peculiar.

_“... Oh, from the depths, he creeps and waits...”_ In the middle of the boat was room, a shanty pieced together with scraps of tin and steel. It was far from being fashionable, and it gave the impression that it would buckle under one strong gust of wind. By some miracle it managed to keep itself stable. The inside of the shack was as _impressive_ as the outside. It was made up of two sections: a small cooking area and a tattered mattress in the corner. The old, white bed was the only thing besides the sail that didn’t shine with any sort of luster.

Nestled on a metal stool beside a metal counter in that metal room was a shirtless man with tan skin and bleach blonde hair. In his hands were a fish and a long, thin knife. Cutting through it’s flesh, he placed it on the counter in front of him and began the process of deboning it. His piercing gray eyes were concentrated on his scaly captured prey, yet they seemed relaxed and absorbed in his song. _“... for thieves, crooks, liars and their mistakes.”_ With such an intent stare, it was hard to tell whether he was singing to himself or the fish. The bullet earring on his left ear dangled from side to side as he lightly swayed his head to the beat. _“Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate’s life is bliss...”_

He placed the gold and silver rings, usually worn on his pinky and ring fingers, off to the side to avoid them becoming dirtied by the grease and oils. Unfortunately, some of those unpleasantries dripped onto his black slacks, droplets leading a trail down to the bottom end with the red, abstract designs. His oddly designed red, blue, and black shoes managed to miss the the drops that fell further down.

_“Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate’s life...”_ In a swift motion, the knife sliced through the gut of the fish, removing all the unwanted organs and flinging them into a bucket with the just recently removed bones. _“is *his!*”_

Tossing his new addition in with his other catches, he then left the room, passing by his cobalt shoulder guards, four katana, and Odachi. Kneeling over the edge of the boat, the man cleansed his hands of the fish remains in the salt water. Standing up with a large stretch and a loud yawn, he looked towards the sun that was inching over the sea. With a small grin, he said aloud “What a beautiful morning.”

*BOOM!*

“Isaiah Murphy, ye’ basterd, you fooked with th’ wrong family!”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *Unnamed Crew
> 
> The Ambrosia*
> 
> ...



"You know, I get the feelin you don't like me much." Livio comments, placing the massive sack on the deck and leaning against the railing. "Now, I gotta admit, yer not one for bein subtle there... nice underoos." Livio let out a light chuckle. "But kid, You gotta learn to be a bit more trustin of folks... or least not so critical... I ain't here to take nothin of yer's or beat yah up for yer lunch money." Livio placed his hat a little lower to cover his eyes.

"Now the polite young miss Ami here has offered me passage on this ship... and i've been keen to takin the offer." He looked Kai over a bit and walked over to the boy, 8 years his junior. "I was on boats before you were in diapers kid, But i like you." He nodded. "I'll fix up this here boat for yah, make her real nice and slick." He then leaned in close to Kai's ear. "Besides, You might just have a chance with miss Ami there if you play yer cards right kid." 

As Livio backed away from Kai he began to sign a little tune. "Gotta~ Know when to hold em! Know when to fold em~ Know when to walk away and know when to run~ You never count yer money when yer sittin at the table~ Plenty time for countin when the dealins done~"


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 22, 2012)

Grani John Roz
Taskforce Infinite Justice
Marine Base N7

A couple more officers had just taken a seat beside him. Grani paid them no mind, just kept looking ahead at the room's center, waiting anxiously for his superior officer to arrive.

Not that he was opposed to the others' presence. Once this meeting was over, he'd love to get to know them. But for now his focus was on good impressions. Once the commander walked in, he would be the quietest, the stiffest, the first to notice her presence. Nonetheless, he could hardly wait to get to know these people. No nick-names were coming to mind as of yet, but he did have a good idea of how to make an introduction when the commander wasn't looking. Grani couldn't stifle his grin. Reassignment to a marine squad that actually DID something, and new crewmates to torture? This day couldn't get any better.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2012)

Marine base N7

Everyone had arrived and so one of the ensigns stationed at the base informed this trio of officers. Contessa decided to sit out the speech though, she wasn't one for all the formalities that came with the marines. Hence why she was assigned somewhere far away from Marineford despite her combat potential. 

Setsuka entered the mess hall first, calling everyone at attention and introducing her best friend and "Commander Cecilia Cerie Valentine!"

"At ease men." She began. "This will not be news for anyone that has worked with me before, or who has been trained here at best damn marine training facility in the world." Many of the sailors, proud graduates of N7 yelled out in agreement but they were silenced by Valentine's death glare who didn't appreciate being interrupted. She seemed oblivious to the fact she did somewhat set them up for that.

"As I was saying, those that know are aware that I demand the best, not just of myself but I expect every last one of you to prove that I was right in choosing you for this elite squadron." Of course she had no doubt, she handpicked every last marine on the squadron, and the great Commander Valentine choosing wrong? Preposterous. But she would keep the pressure on them nevertheless.

"In the coming days I will be scheduling meetings that will allow me to a get better picture of all of you." While she said this, she just meant the officers though. As if she, the magnificent Commander Valentine, would talk with cannon fodder. Snort.

"As a generous person, I would've let you all gaze upon me as long as you would have wished but sadly I will have to rain on your parade as our first mission is waiting on us already. "The officers shall follow me and my second in command, Lieutenant Shuushin, to our ship The Lady Absolute Justice........" A lenghty paused followed, the sailors were submitted to an intense glare that managed to make them all very nervous.

"The ship isn't going to prepare itself for take off, I propose you start running." Somehow they all knew she wasn't joking, and they started scrambling for the exits and ran off to the docks. 

"Alright, officers." She now turned to the marines that had remained. "Lieutenant Shuushin will lead to the ship and inform you of your new duties." She took off to swing by the Read Admiral before leaving.

"Alright, marines!" Setsuka didn't like doing this, she was a natural subordinate so ordering a group of officers around like this would take some getting used to. She had one thing going for her though, she was so close to Valentine that she could just channel the spirit of her best friend. "Follow me and listen up." And so they went off.

"Our primary task will be to combat the rising crime rate in the East Blue, our first mission will bring us to Bliss island where a lot of suspicious has been taking place." She started handing out files to all of them. "This is just a little background information you should all know, you will have an hour to read them trough and prepare yourself for the officer's meeting that will start at 12:00." 

It was supposed to be just a little background information, like she said,  with a mission summary, some basic information on the squad members and what tasks they were assigned. Each file given to the marines was about as thick as a phonebook though, Setsuka might've overdone it a little. Nevertheless, she expected to be up to speed before that meeting, giving them an hour to sort trough it all.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2012)

*[The Barbarian and the Second in Command]​*​
[Getting off on the Wrong Foot, Kenneth and Setsuka]​

Kenneth sat at his table and drank his beer as a might foxy young lass came in to announce the arrival of the Commander of the Task Force Infinite Justice, the presence of the woman was enough to bring most to their feet, Kenneth however stayed seated, not that he didn?t respect the Commander, not that he knew of her, it was just more convenient for him to stay in his seat, his sheer size made it appear as though he stood as he gave a salute until the order to be at ease was given. As Valentine started her speech Kenneth turned his attention back to his beer and drank some more, he was never one for these stuffy meeting regardless of where they may be held, in fact due to his attitude toward the upper crust of the Marines he was quite surprised that he ever had attained the rank of Lt. in the first place. But all this was static noise to the large brute as he allowed what he figured was important to filter into his mind. He didn?t graduate from this base, or any other for that matter. He was brought up in the far north where one had to kill his own meal, even at early ages in life. 

Kenneth didn?t perk up until the mention that a mission had already been issued to them, this brought a rather grim grin to his face as he blue eyes cut from his drink to the Commander as she spoke, she was finally speaking his language, or at least a vague simile. But as quickly as she got on the subject she jumped off leaving the ?briefing? to her subordinate the young lady that had announced the Commander?s entrance, this of course lost Kenneth?s interest as he went back to his drink as she told the lower Marines to get to preparing the ship for departure. With that stated she gave the grunts a stare that would seem to be able to kill and they scurried to make the ship ready to make way. Leaving Setsuka alone to inform the officers that remained, the Commander left more than likely to speak with the Rear Admiral.    



Shin_Yagami said:


> Marine base N7
> "Alright, marines!" Setsuka didn't like doing this, she was a natural subordinate so ordering a group of officers around like this would take some getting used to. She had one thing going for her though, she was so close to Valentine that she could just channel the spirit of her best friend. "Follow me and listen up." And so they went off.
> 
> "Our primary task will be to combat the rising crime rate in the East Blue, our first mission will bring us to Bliss island where a lot of suspicious has been taking place." She started handing out files to all of them. "This is just a little background information you should all know, you will have an hour to read them trough and prepare yourself for the officer's meeting that will start at 12:00."
> ...



Kenneth looked at the phone book like file blankly for a moment after the woman had handed it to him, though in his large hand it looked more like a pocket organizer, his gaze then cut from it to her and back to the file. Opening it with his thumb he looked at the first page, it was neatly typed and precisely written so that even a kindergartener, if they had a firm grasp on English, could read it with ease. Sadly Kenneth had no formal education and since it wasn?t written in his native runes it looked more like a series of lines then words.  Standing to his full height of almost ten feet he towered over Setsuka, * ?Ah whit we ?ave h?er wee Lass??* Kenneth asks holding the book out toward her. Setsuka looked up to Kenneth, wasn?t he paying attention at all to what she had stated just moments ago? * ?If ye b? callin? dis chikin? scratch writtin?.?* Kenneth states ripping the file in two with his fingers * ?Then I afraid ye better b? finding another way tae tell meh whit tae d??* he states rather bluntly his movements causing his leather coat to cringe in pain. * ?It b? very simple lass. Ye tell meh who tae smash and I?ll smash ?em. Ye tell me how high tae jump ?n? I?ll jump it.?* he adds, his gnarled voice growled. 

* ?But if ye b? wantin? meh tae b? ah prim and proper Officer, I dennea think ye ken mah service record tae well.?* Kenneth adds. And if one were to pick up a copy of Kenneth?s service record they will be confronted with a document it took the whole reporting committee to type up and weighed in at about sixteen pounds ~~ X.x?


----------



## Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Marine base N7
> 
> Everyone had arrived and so one of the ensigns stationed at the base informed this trio of officers. Contessa decided to sit out the speech though, she wasn't one for all the formalities that came with the marines. Hence why she was assigned somewhere far away from Marineford despite her combat potential.
> 
> ...



*TFIJ
"Zero"*

Having walked with Gumiko to the meeting, and even finding out they where both going to be on the same taskforce, Zero didn't really listen to what the commander said. He was too busy trying to  talk with Gumiko, who very politely told him not to speak when the commander is speaking.

"You are no fun now. Where did your fun, shy, loving personality go?" he whispered very gently, but he was unsure if she heard him, as her expression didn't change one bit. He spent the rest of the meeting looking at her.

When he got a large booklet handed to him, he wanted to ask what it was, but his thoughts stopped him. _"Yeah, asking a commander why I get a mission booklet when she clearly must have told us everything about it might not impress her." _Because the new girl he set his eyes on is so much more important then whatever mission they would be doing. But, because Gumiko seemed to be somewhat obsessed with respect and rules, finding out what this mission was all about might not be a bad idea. Within only half an hour, he had read the entire thing. He was surprised when he finished; not because of how fast he had read it, but how slow the others were. Only Gumiko was faster. Kenneth, he had read up on who everybody was, on the other hand, waltzed up to the Lieutenant in charge, Setsuka Shuushin; said, with a very broken english, that he could not read, and that she would tell him instead. The thought made Zero smile.

As soon as he was done with the reading, he got back to Gumiko. After running his fingers through his hair and coughed, he started another conversation.

"So Gumiko-chan. I can call you chan?" He made a charming grin. "Why did you decide to become a marine? A sexy girl like you could just as easily become a pirate, with all the rowdy beasts running around. A pirates life would give you the full freedom to be yourself, why chose somewhat that takes so much of you, and gives only peace in return?"

It took a while before she spoke. Did he say too much?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "You know, I get the feelin you don't like me much." Livio comments, placing the massive sack on the deck and leaning against the railing. "Now, I gotta admit, yer not one for bein subtle there... nice underoos." Livio let out a light chuckle. "But kid, You gotta learn to be a bit more trustin of folks... or least not so critical... I ain't here to take nothin of yer's or beat yah up for yer lunch money." Livio placed his hat a little lower to cover his eyes.
> 
> "Now the polite young miss Ami here has offered me passage on this ship... and i've been keen to takin the offer." He looked Kai over a bit and walked over to the boy, 8 years his junior. "I was on boats before you were in diapers kid, But i like you." He nodded. "I'll fix up this here boat for yah, make her real nice and slick." He then leaned in close to Kai's ear. "Besides, You might just have a chance with miss Ami there if you play yer cards right kid."
> 
> As Livio backed away from Kai he began to sign a little tune. "Gotta~ Know when to hold em! Know when to fold em~ Know when to walk away and know when to run~ You never count yer money when yer sittin at the table~ Plenty time for countin when the dealins done~"



"Oi, stop staring at my package." He held the puppy a little further down south to obstruct Livio's view on his 'fun parts' as the older and much wiser future UC captain commented on Kai's underwear. It wasn't that he was suddenly shy or anything, but a grown man had no business looking at that area. Though that didn't mean that other men _did_, to rephrase, *no* man had business looking there. That area was reserved for Adora.

The weatherman was about to comment on the statement that Livio had been on ships since Kai was on diapers, but that comment that followed it messed with the seventeen year old's head. "I...uh....What?" 

"Hey, I can my play cards just fine!" The nerve of this old dirty bastard. "Just earlier Adora glued herself to my waist, so how do like that for....Uh.....Playing cards!" He didn't really get the analogy, poor poor fool, but he sure was insulted by this speech impaired weirdo sticking his nose into his business. 

"If it weren't for the fact I still got stuff to do, she'd be all mine already, we'd probably be sitting in the jacuzzi I'm going to build.....Sipping champagne and eating romantic stuff like......Whipped cream, chocolate syrup and.......Cookie Dough icecream." He never really got the purpose of 'romantic' food though, and the icecream was added just because it was the best thing ever, how could you go wrong with that?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 22, 2012)

Grani John Roz
Taskforce Infinite Justice
East Blue: Marine Base N7

After reading the lengthy overview in the front of the phonebook sized file, Grani quickly realized that the remaining information was inessential. What crimes happened recently, what reports the base had filed and failed to corroborate, Marine names and records, information on the climate, trade, the effects of escalating piracy...

Grani suppressed a yawn. Whoever put this together was a diligent worker, but they better get a dictionary to go along with their phone book because they didn't know the meaning of concise. He wanted to do what that Lieutenant Kenneth had done and rip the thing in two, but that wouldn't sit well with the Commander. So instead he had been the admirable marine officer, reading the thing from cover to cover. He had never been especially good at reading, considering his upbringing, so he finished next to last, with the allotted hour almost used up. Glad to be finished with the dull part of the mission, Grani rose from his seat and closed the file with a thud.

He turned to Lieutenant Setsuka and gave a four fingered salute."Grani John Roz, ready for service, Ma'am!"


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 22, 2012)

*The Socks*

Sal spent the next few days shunned. Turned out fighting people until they're half way dead isn't a good way to make people like you. Not only that, he had hit a plateau with his fruit training. No matter how many hours he had spent working on it, he wouldn't get past a dozen bees per hand. It simply wasn't good enough. 

To make matters worse, he still had about 2 weeks before the ship he had bought was ready because he pissed-off the ship builder so much he was working slowly. Sal had it tough during that time.

He had entered a bar, ready to blow-off some steam from a day of useless training. He wasn't in any mood for putting on a big show. He sat at the bar, Hey barkeep. Some booze please, He requested from the bartender. He had bags under his eyes and was nodding off.

"Okay, how about some top-class wine?" The bartender asked.

Yeah, whatever,

The bartender walked over and grabbed a bottle of wine. He grabbed the bottle by the neck then walked back to Sal. He bashed Sal over the head with the bottle of wine. Sal was unhurt, aside from his feelings, "On the house, now get the fuck out of here,"

Go to hell, He got up and walked outside of the bar.

Elsewhere a man wearing a cape and a fedora walked into town. He held a cane in one hand, but didn't walk using it. He wore a blue, long sleeved, white-collar shirt with the sleeves rolled up. His gaze was deadly, no one looked him in the eyes. It was clear to anyone who saw him that he was bad news.

Sal was wandering around, grumbling to himself. I'm in this shitty town, with shitty people, with a shitty ship builder, and I'm stuck. I'm a pirate, I should level this town but I can't take on the marines, He was muttering under his breath, not even paying attention to where he was going.

He turned a corner and bumped into the man with the fedora. Sal fell over.

"Let me help you up," The man in the fedora said. He reached out, grabbed Sal's hand and pulled him up, "What happened to you? Did you get in a fight?"

No, I got bashed over the head with a bottle of wine at the Yellow Rabbit bar, Sal said. He had no problem volunteering that information. He just didn't care enough to make himself look good at this point.

"That's no good. Maybe I can do something about that," He hurried off before Sal could say anything in response.

The next day, everyone in the bar was found dead.


----------



## JohnJohn (Mar 23, 2012)

*Isaiah Murphy*
*Bounty:* $0
*Location:* Confrontation on the Sea...

Isaiah was twisting his pinky around in his ear to clear out the wax that had built up. He gave the crude pirate an empty glare “Eh, I didn’t know rats could run an entire ship, Dradle.” 

The angered criminal’s face boiled “Ye’ fookin’ chump, you watch yer mouth when ye’ talk to me!” He withdrew his cutlass and pointed it menacingly towards Isaiah “Mah name is Drundle Mark, and you bettar respect it, brat!”   The crew began approaching the railing and chanted in agreement.

“Now, you killed me brotha, an’ we Marks, we don’t take kindly to family killins.” Cannons were being rolled to the edge and aimed at the metal boat that was but a dwarf to this small battleship “Now, how do ye’ plan on answerin’ fer tha’?”

The wind blew calmly through the otherwise tense atmosphere. Isaiah’s demeanor remained unshaken by the large barrels pointed towards him and the countless malevolent eyes staring him down. His and Drundle’s eyes remained locked together: the pirate’s a fiery red, and Isaiah’s a calm, piercing gray. After some time passed, Isaiah replied, expressionless “It’s rude to point at others, Dradle.”

In a rage, the man screamed to his baffled crew “Kill the fooker!”


----------



## JohnJohn (Mar 23, 2012)

Cannons fired and muzzles shot at the little vessel. Small and large balls came speeding towards Isaiah with the intent to sink and kill. With such a barrage of destructive iron, it would all be over in a moment.

But nothing happened.

The cannonballs decreased in speed and shifted drastically off course, penetrating the water on either side of Isaiah’s boat with but a ‘kersplunk’. The bullets meant to carve through The Iron Lad were suspended in mid-air, floating just a few feet away from their mark as if time had stopped. The entire crew, along with Drundle, stood with eyes shocked in bewilderment.

Isaiah continued to stare at the Captain with the same blank look. “Boys shouldn’t be playing with such dangerous things. It seems like you’re all due for some punishment.” In the blink of an eye, every single bullet was hurled back at the crew, piercing their bodies and ending their lives before they could even react. Drundle’s body began shaking. He was so shocked he couldn’t even break his gaze to look at his killed nakama.

“Your brother challenged me, Mark.” Pieces of The Iron Lad started breaking off from one another and circled around Isaiah. One by one, another part entered the fray and revolved around his body. “I respect him for having the courage to face death. He actually had some skill worth fighting against. As little as it was. You on the other hand... ” He raised his finger towards the pirate, and some of the metal fragments spun around his arm. “... are not worth my time.”

Drundle swallowed hard “Th’ fook are ye’... is tha’ the power o’... Devil’s Fruit?” Managing to let out a small quivering laugh, he added “I though’ ye’ said tha’ t’was rude ta point.”

Isaiah chuckled lightheartedly at the man’s last attempt of humor. He lowered his arm “Yah, I suppose I did say that, didn’t I?” The sharp metal pieces all began lining up above his head and pointed at the pirate Captain. “Perhaps in the next life you won't be so eager with murderous intent. Goodbye, Dradle.”

The man screamed as dozens of metal fragments cut through his body.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 23, 2012)

*The Socks:*

Sal had been cornered by 2 dozen marines. The one in charge he had met earlier stepped forward to talk to him, "Sal Spiffysocks, you're under arrest for over a dozen murders. Come quietly into our custody and we won't hurt you," He said.

Murders? Please, as much as I hate this place, killing those idiots is below me.

"You can tell me this later when you're in our custody. For now there's too much evidence against you. You walk into a bar, you get treated like trash. You leave, stew a little bit, then decide that you play a pirate, why not be a real pirate? We already know you're a bit of a hot head,"

I'm willing to bet that all of those people who are dead don't have a lot of bee stings. I'm a bee man, remember? Let me through,

"They were all stabbed. It wouldn't be difficult for someone like you to simply stab them all. This is the last time I'll say it, come with us,"

Sal held his arm out. His thumb was sticking out, sideways, "I refuse," He put his thumb down.

"Fire!" The head marine yelled.

Sal very quickly covered his eyes with his arm. He got struck by 12 bullets. He had thick skin, but not at the level needed to be invincible to bullets. They all stuck half way in and half way out of his body. It hurt. He didn't want to get shot again. He used the time granted to him by the marines needing to reload to run away (smacking a few fodders down as he did so).

"Fire!" Another volley was shot at him. This one was a bit less accurate. Only about five hit him.

Mind over matter. If I keep running they'll never find me, Sal said to himself as he ran off. He did manage to lose them.

He was hiding in an alley pulling bullets out of himself. He looked up for a second and spotted the man in the fedora, You... he mumbled to himself, Hey wait! He shouted.

He ran out of the alley. There the man was, standing his ground against all of the marines that were chasing Sal. He was smirking.

"You idiots. I killed the people in the bar," The man in the fedora said.

"You both are under arrest!" The head marine shouted ,"Come quietly or we will kill you,"

"Dear, dear. I won't come quietly. To be honest, I just wanted you guys to know the truth before I killed you all," He blitzed the head marine and stabbed him right between the eyes, using a sword that came out of his cane. He then quickly mopped-up the rest as they were caught in confusion. He licked some of the blood off of his sword then sheaved it.

You asshole! I'm going to pay for that! Sam shouted, summoning bees out of his hands. It was more of a bluff then anything.

"I don't care. I just feel better when I kill assholes instead of nice folks. The guys in the bar? Assholes. Those marines? They were going after an innocent man. Assholes. You? Probably an asshole, but I haven't seen it." He lightly tapped the bottom of Sal's chin with his cane, "Watch yourself," He walked off.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 24, 2012)

*The Socks*

Sal was a wanted man. He was very aware of it. Not only was he wanted tor killing innocent folks in a bar, but killing marines. He did neither. Even though he didn't do it it made no difference. There were going to be tougher marines going after him and he still had to watch-out for the man with the fedora. To make matters worse he didn't have a ship to escape the island and the one he bought wouldn't be ready for two weeks.

He had found a secluded place to hide for the while. He spent all of his time training. His DF was going no where, so he decided to play to his strength. His defense.

Sweat dripped down his forehead. He breathed heavy. He had a gun he was pointing at his own stomach. He took a deep breath, "I can do this. I was shot 15 times about an hour ago. I can do this." He fired the gun. It hurt him quite a bit. Just like the last few times he got shot, the bullet was half-way in and half-way out of his body. 

Sal screamed in pain, "Shit! What the hell am I thinking?" He yanked out the bullet. He reloaded the gun and fired at himself again. Then again and again, "This is hell. But I can take it. I'll be ready for the marines when they come. Better yet, I'll be ready to kick that cane-psycho's ass," He said to himself to keep motivated.

For hours he was doing nothing but shooting himself in various places. Eventually he ran out of ammo. When that happened, he sliced himself with a blade, hoping that when he healed he would resist it more.

He had essentially been trying to kill himself for 8 hours now. Then when the time came, he went to sleep. When he woke-up the next day, he got back to work with the blade.


----------



## Kei (Mar 24, 2012)

Core Eve

She didn't say anything the entire trip, her mind was still trying to process the simple fact that now her life was in his hands. What a turn of events, but it was her fathers last wish and that was what count. That was really made her stay, the simple fact her father asked her too, but why? What would  she gain out of it. What would someone like him do for someone like her? Core sighed and sat at the edge of the ship with Ophelia. 

What was so beautiful about the world that she has already seen in books?

In the end, what could this world offer that it already hasn't taken away from her? Core sighed and finally slumped back down on board the ship. Her heart was such in a disarray that it made her upset. And her mind was a no better place, the constant thought of going overboard began to sound pleasing...

Core looked at Deigo for a minute before looking back down at her feet...

"Idiot...."she cursed slightly before closing her eyes but it wasn't for long before he screamed land ho. She didn't move as quickly as he did, but she moved none the less, into a town with nothing going for it. It looked dry and almost a wasteland compared to everything else. The soil was clearly infertile..

Core kicked a rock and sighed, learn how to take care of the place you lived...

Soon they found themselves somewhere and talking to someone...The old woman seemed tired and it almost struck a cord in Core soul...

Keyword...Almost...

Core turned to her captain not saying a word only pulling up a seat and laying her head down. If anything this wasn't her choice, it was all up to him


----------



## DVB (Mar 24, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Anciano Island,North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

Diego looked out the window. There was a field of grass and a few trees, but otherwise not alot seem to grow here. Something was not right about this. He was digesting what she said while she got them some food, in this case, some pieces of fruit, a loaf of bread and glasses of water. Diego began munching before he asked her a question.

"Since what? Does it have to do with that spooky-looking city?" Diego said as he pointed out the window. Rittona looked back and she paled, her fingers twitched as if she was pulling a trigger. "Yes. A long time ago, this island was populated by monsters and most of the people lived underground. However, then those two came, Animak and Nomis. With Animak's raw power and Nomis' Devil Fruit, they began driving away the monsters and got the people to rise up and eventually beat the head monster, but the scientist escaped. 

We never found him, but we found out he was part of the Marines and he was first an officer then a scientist. We then built the city with the help of the World Government. We gave them some of the monsters for assistance and money. Thus, Helix City was born. This was about 7 years ago. The Captain assigned here, Captain Nathaniel Vendrix was very good to help us. However, he was reassigned just months later and then Commodore Gene Nome appeared. He was strict and a loner but he was respected. However, then that creepy cult came. The Nightmare Cult. From what I learned, they were remnants of a cult who warred with the former inhabitants of this island some time ago. The Commodore let them in and within little time he changed. The cult now operates as a secret police for him. The Commodore, they said things that must have scarred him.

Nomis and Animak led people to fight while we got as many people as we could out. This was a few years a go. Animak is in prison and Nomis must be hiding out and still somewhere. I wish I knew where they were. The only good news I have is the letters I get from Ain. Ain was a mysterious girl who Nomis met early on. Now she lives as Gene's daughter. No one knows about the details, but she secretly sends me letters.

I wish I could help, but the city is impenetrable and I have to stay here to protect these people..." she said as tears were coming out of her eyes. She missed them so much. Why was she telling this to strangers? Was it because she could no longer hold them in? They were strangers, they didn't know, which mean she could tell them.

 Diego stopped eating and he stood up. He looked at her and he smiled. "Don't worry. We'll get your friends back," Diego said to her. She looked at him, shocked. 

"Captain Vendrix was my... surrogate uncle. My name is Diego D. Vendrix. He talked about this place and all the ruins and fossils it had. He really liked this place. If this is one of his special places, then I have to help it," Diego said as they left the house. Rittona stared at the young man. He had that look in his eye.

The same one Nimos and Animak had, the dangerous, head-strong, valient and reckless one. She then watched in amazement as he made a telescope. Diego noticed it was surrounded by thick walls of stone with occasional watch towers. The only way inside would be with a tunnel. As Diego was walking, he began tapping the ground with a glass stick. He continued for a few minutes until he lowered himself and found a small crack.

He carefully opened to reveal a door into a tunnel, what that led into the city no doubt. He looked toward Rittona. "We'll be back," Diego said as he began down the rope ladder into the hole. He looked around. The tunnel did go to the city's direction, but it was dark. 

Hmm... what to do?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 24, 2012)

Virgo Island

Ser & Lancia

The Hero, the knight and the maiden part 2

"Seriously?" The whining voice belonged to Lancia, who like always was more than just a little annoyed by her 'lord' and his scheming. "You're dragging me over to a 'pirate's lair' just so you can get your hands on this treasure those villagers spoke of?"

"What of it?" The two had been making their way trough a thick forest, Ser had learned that it led to an inlet where this island's much despised pirate had set up. 

"You do realize that while you're so obsessed with getting your hands on treasure and what not.....That you don't even have a ship to put it all on even if you do get some."

"I find that a rather odd way at looking at things, it would be like thinking of how you what condiment to eat your steak with, before you've caught the cow."

"......" While he may have had a halfway decent point, this statement raised some questions and the first that came to her was. "Catch a cow?" Her eyebrows went up so high that Ser could've sworn that any higher would've left them floating above that red haired head of hers.
"Who catches cows?"

"What?" He snorted. "You think they just climb onto the stove themselves?" Women, they had no idea how the world worked. "Besides, you've never seen a Crimson Horned Rage Cow from the New World, when you cross paths with one of those it's kill or be killed." Lancia knew Ser well enough that he was making this up though, he tended to lie about the most stupid things.

"Anyways." He returned back to the original topic. "Treasure first, finding a place to store it will come after that."

They had reached the inlet by now, a ship flying a pirate flag was docked but what caught their attention was a......Well Ser wasn't sure what to call it, calling it a tree house would be demeaning to it, it's designers and it's builders. It was like a small castle in the canopy, made entirely out of wood it seemed to have everything one would expect to find in a castle. As far as he could see from his position. It even had a moat surrounding the trees that held up the castle, it was filled with an amber colored liquid.

"What do you think it is?" Lancia asked her companion. "Some kind of acid to ward of intruders? a jelly like liquid that claims whoever is unfortunate enough to place a limb inside it?" The woman had heard terrible tales from New World items, animals, plans and natural phenomena.

"It's ice tea actually." While Lancia was distracted, Ser had just dipped his pinky in it and after an exploratory sniff, dared to take an exploratory lick."It's quite good actually." He started drinking from the moat but eventually raised the question. "I probably shouldn't be doing this, right?" After all, it wasn't really sanitary to drink from a ditch. "

"Ugh!" This was the man she owed a life debt to, oh poor her. "You're disgusting!"

"Not my proudest moment, it was really good though." As he pondered who created this ice tea and if it would be possible to get his hands on the recipe. "How about we check out the ship first before we figure out how to get into the castle, I'd prefer if we could avoid swimming in that wonderfull icetea......It would be awfully close to drinking your own bathwater."

"......" Those eyebrows went up again. "You intend to drink some more from it?" She hastily added. "Nevermind, don't even want to know." And with that she headed to the pirateship, Ser followed soon after her, he did sneak a quick sip from the moat though.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 24, 2012)

Virgo Island

Ser & Lancia

The Hero, the knight and the maiden part 3

The ship was deserted, but just as they finished their sweep of the deck, they were joined by a trio. "Hey what are you two doing on my ship." It turned out to be a snotty little brat, flanked by two rougher looking guys who gave Ser the impression they'd know how to handle themselves in a fight.

"Uh....Yeah, I'm from the Insurance company and I'm taking a survey." Ser began. "Where do you keep your treasure, and what kind of security measures do you have?" 

*"Oh I keep my treasure down the stairs at the end of the hall, let me show..." *He was interrupted by one of his mates though. 

"Master Nimrod, I do believe that this is a grifter and not an insurance agent as he claims."

*"What?" *Nimrod's eyes went wide in shock. *"Is this true?"*

"Of course not, I swear on my mother's grave."
*
"Hmmm I don't know."*

"How about this, if I'm lying, then Oda strike me down now!" Lancia couldn't help but take a few steps away from Ser though, nothing happened in the end though.

*"I guess that proves it alright."* Nimrod nodded furiously and was about to show Ser the way to his treasure chamber but his servant stopped him once again. 

"I don't know who you are dear sir, but it is in terribly bad taste to take advantage of our master like this."

"Come on, that guy just screams easy mark." Ser couldn't help but chuckle. "I mean, I just met him but he gives of this 'Dropped as a child' vibe for some reason."

*"Hey, mommy says we're not supposed to talk about that!" *Nimrod suddenly got furious, it explained a lot about him though.

"......"

"Please calm down master, here take your medicine." While that servant helped settle his master down, the other spoke up now."The master never really was the same after the accident." He wiped a tear away.

"........"Ser glanced around the ship, that castle and finally back on those three guys. "He isn't actually a pirate right, let me guess..." He rubbed his chin briefly. "His parents are loaded, he's their favorite little boy and now he's playing pirate on his parent's dime."

A slight nod was his answer. "Despite that we can't let you steal from our master, our honor as combat butlers depend on it."

"Please, what are two butlers and a little boy going to do about it?"

*"Hey, I'm 21 and half you know!" *Nimrod shouted.* "I'm a big boy already!"* The choice of words was a bit counter productive to the point he was trying to make though.

"......" He shot a glance to Lancia, who was as surprised as he was. "What the hell kinda accident was that?" He couldn't imagine what kind of fall could've left Nimrod looking like an oversized thirteen year old that had been taking his cereal with lead paint instead of milk.

The combat butler had enough though, he pulled out a flintlock that had been polished so supremely that it seemed like it was mirror coated and fired several times at Ser. Lancia stepped in and expertly deflected the bullets with her lance.

The two butlers prepared for a serious fight but Ser stepped past his knight. "No need to worry my dear Lancia, these men have no idea what they're dealing with." He started his transformation into his hybrid form. His skin turned reddish, as his canine teeth grew so did a pair of horns. His ears became elf like and finally a spaded tail slipped out the back of his pants.

"Who'd dare fire at the devil himself and risk an eternity in hell!" He raised his hands and started cackling like a maniac. "Muhahahahaha!" While Nimrod his behind his butler in fear, Jeevis the butler with the pistol simply fired at Ser.

"Agh!" He barely managed to evade the bullet and Ser quickly dove behind Lancia. He was confident that his plan was going to work. 

"Master Nimrod, he's simply a Devil Fruit user like you." Jarvis, the other butler, explained. 

*"Really?"*He peeked from behind his cover. *"Then I'll defeat my first rival pirate all by myself. "*He held out his palm. "*Tekidan boom boom!"* A grenade grew out of his palm, apparently Nimrod was a grenade man.*"Die you big stupid jerk!"* With that the grenade was thrown.

Lancia heroically leaped on top of Ser, in her panic, in an attempt to shield him from the blast. And so there they were, the red head on top of her much despised lord but who she'd die for, as this situation showed. 

"Not that I'm not enjoying this, I mean the armor is keeping me from feeling the softer and more.......Enjoyable, parts of your body but still.....Very nice, but we should really continue this some other time."

"Uh?" Lancia only now opened her eyes, took a quick look at the grenade that been only inches away from them and was surprised to see it was still there, undetonated.

"He didn't take the pin out, we were perfectly safe, awfully romantic though that.....Agh!" She socked him in the jaw, that ass hole! She made a point of using her knee to lift herself up and to (un)fortunately place that knee right on his 'fun' parts, as the ever eloquent Ser described that particular part of his body.

He eventually got back up again, the butlers distracted by a confused Nimrod. 

"You never told him about the pin, right?"

"I'm afraid so sir, we feared the master might blow himself up otherwise."

"Alright, Nimrod pay attention." Ser picked up the grenade. "Before you throw, you need to take out this pin." He did just that exactly. "Here see for yourself." He lobbed the grenade to an curious Nimrod that pushed past Jarvis. The butlers were so completely caught of guard, what kind of devious mind would think of a tactic like this?

Jeeves was just able to jump on the grenade and shield his master from the worst of it but couldn't prevent Nimrod getting knocked off the ship and into the water.

Jarvis was still reeling himself, but was about to get up and launch an attack. "I would be more concerned about my my master who, unconscious or not, can't swim." He grabbed the wounded, unmoving but breathing Jeeves and threw him after Nimrod. "Oh and your partner might also need some help, I'd get on that if I were you." Jeeves did jump after them, while cursing Ser in a very polite and non offensive manner. Man, whoever trained him sure did a good job. 

"Let's go grab our spoils of war, Lancia." They headed down to the room he had been directed to earlier, Ser shifting back into his normal form, and was quite surprised by what he saw there.

It was a girl eating some candy like chocolate coins and candy rings. It was a pretty girl but nevertheless he was rather disappointed. "So what?" He began. "The candy was the town's most treasured possession." He racked his brain for the exact wording used by the villagers, they hadn't exactly said that it was gold or something but still, candy?

"Uh, I think they meant me." The girl answered. "I'm the village chief's daughter, I'm a nun who has been taking care of our small church all by myself for years now and I guess the villagers must really appreciate me." She was a little touched that the villagers had called her that.

"I should've known that moron would've......Wait, did you say you were a virgin?"

"Uh, I said I was a nun but well...." She turned a bit red, Ser took it that he was correct.

"Hmmm, maybe this wasn't a total waste of time after all." With his evil sounding laughter and while 'excellently' tapping his fingers against each other, Ser moved towards the pretty nun but Lancia grabbed him by the ear before he got to her.

"Come on sister, let's get you back to your chuch."


----------



## Kuno (Mar 25, 2012)

*Overkills...

Heather...*

The man was insufferable.  Heather glanced down the smile still on her face though it probably looked plastic to people, it felt plastic to her.  'I don't need my devil fruit to make your manhood shrivel up and disappear!'  Her mind thought of only one thing, the haze she was through was almost as red as her hair.  The hand on his shoulder tightened.

When he slapped her ass Heather's whole body tightened and it sent a tingle straight to other places.  Just this fact made her angry that he would cause her to react to him in anyway.  'Its just been too long.' she thought to herself, her teeth grinding behind the smile.  Heather stepped behind him and placed her other hand on his shoulder.  

The hands began to tighten.  “I don't think I need too much space...”  She tried to smile sweetly at him as he talked about what he assumed she would be doing later.  In fact, they tightened so much that a small droplet of blood formed underneath one of her sharp nails.  Heather welcomed the change of subject with the baby faced man.  “Oh?”  Her grip lessened and she turned her undivided attention toward the man.  

He wasn't wearing a collar so he didn't have any special devil fruit powers.  Obviously he didn't have any weapons on him, no way the guards would allow that and he didn't exactly look like a pirate so Heather was at a bit of a loss for the moment.  “And, exactly how do you think you will do that?”  She stepped from behind Dante and moved closer to Sougo.  “I don't think they would allow you to have any demolitions while you are locked up and I don't see how you are going to get any.”  

Letting her hands drop away from Dante she smiled toward the new man.  “Though I would be eternally grateful if you could see fit to allow me to escape with you.  I do have a ship that you could sail on...for a while anyway.”  Didn't need him thinking it would be a permanent situation.   “So is there any kind of assistance you might need?  I'm sure...”  She paused and ground her teeth thinking of the idiot that was in here with her.  “We could help.”


*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The response that she was going to give to Livio died on her lips.  First, the sight that greeted her when she, or rather they arrived on the ship would silence anyone.  “Kai...”  She could believe what she saw, let alone think on how she would or should react it.  'What is he thinking?' her mind raced but nothing coherent would form.  

As if that was bad enough, as if the blush on her cheeks couldn't get any darker, Kai stormed over and took the puppy out of her arms.  Now the fact that he took it wasn't a big deal.  He was the one that wanted it after all but what he said floored her.  “Custody of our...what?!”  She could believe the audacity that came out of that kids mouth!  “For the love of ODA!”  Adora yelled.  

The woman couldn't help it and stormed below ship to do the one thing that always calmed her.  It was time to cook.  

Taking the stairs two at a time Adora reached the galley in no time at all.  A ruckus could be heard as she began tossing pots, pans, and food on the counter.  All the while mumbling to herself about how men were nothing more than children.  She began tossing together a smorgasbord of a meal.

It was partially through preparing the meal that Adora began to slow down.  Her mind finally settling into a place that she could come with things.  “What am I going to do with him!”  She snapped at the roast she was basting.  Then it hit her.  A sly smile grew across her face and she began pulling things off the shelf.  Adora was going to make Kai a very 'special' pie.


*Rodgers Pirates...

Honey...*

The woman's hands paused as she looked at the man seated before her.  Honey didn't like the fact that he knew she preferred to have her puppets be the ones that spoke or at least having them around boosted her confidence.  'How did he read me that quick?' she mused, her eyes trying to probe his but couldn't fathom what made him tick.  After a few moments she nodded and strode back to the crows nest to get, not a puppet, but the supplies she would need to create the captain's look alike.  Honey wasn't going to give him the satisfaction of knowing he was right.  She would rather die first and this just might prove the catalyst for that.

Digging around her supplies she came up with a 'head' that could be easily modified to look like Akuma.  Grabbing some hair, paint, carving tools, and a few other things she tossed them into a bag then headed back down to where the others waited.  

Honey sat gingerly on a chair and glanced at Thomas before she began pulling things out of her bag and setting them around her in very specific places.  “What do you want to know?” she asked him as she began to work on the 'head' not settled into her lap.  “I don't have much of a past and I prefer to leave that there anyway.”  Honey wanted to make that very clear early on.  Her past was in the past and she was leaving it there.


*TFIJ...

Gumiko...*

'Fun?'  Gumiko looked at Zero a bit confused and shook her head as she took the book and began to peruse the file.  'Didn't he know it was time to work?'  She couldn't believe that someone would act like that and be in the marines.  'What is wrong with him?' Gumiko shot him a quick look then once again began pouring through the information.  It didn't take long before she knew, understood, and could almost recite what was in the book.  

A sigh of relief escaped her.  Gumiko had been working her ass off at her job.  Gaining promotion after promotion but this was her first one as an officer not a grunt plus she was working directly under the commander, well the first mate but close enough.  She was so nervous that she had already moved everything onto the ship and started working the day before but she wanted to make as good as an impression as possible.  

Then the question.  Her inner musings had been interrupted as Zero started talking again.  He was kind cute and charming in a boyish way but she worried that he didn't take things seriously enough and she might have to reprimand him.  'I hope not...'  Then the question had hit.

“I like my job and I joined the Marines for my own reasons.”  Gumiko's back straightened like molten steel had been poured into it.  “Pirates are a virus that plague the people of the world.”  She stood up and gathered her stuff together.  “And, like any virus they need to be eradicated.”  Gumiko glared at him and turned away.   “Excuse me.  I didn't like the Commander seeing me in my street clothes.  I need to put on my uniform before the next meeting.”  She glanced back at him her eyes cold.  “You might want to do the same.”

With those words Gumiko stormed away toward the ship.  The anger she felt when her family had been arrested boiling back to the surface once again.  “Damn it!”  She growled heading for her cabin.  Gumiko had liked the guy, if anything they could have been good friends, then he had to go and start digging into information he didn't need to know.

Once in her own domain her temper began to settle down a bit and she started to regret the way she snapped at Zero.  “Stupid.” Gumiko still hadn't gotten over what happened and it was an extremely sore spot she wasn't willing to talk about.  Moving about the small space she put away her things and quickly changed her clothes.

Leaving the cabin Gumiko quickly moved to where the meeting was being held and waited for it to begin.  (If the Commander and First Mate are there: )  “Ensign Gumiko Hakuhen reporting for duty.” She says snapping a salute then waiting for things to begin.  (If they aren't there: ) Gumiko stands musing over things as she waits for the others to arrive.


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 25, 2012)

*The Socks*

Sal hadn't seen the light of day for 12 and a half days. It was simply him and his blade. After 12 and a half days of doing nothing but slicing and stabbing himself, it was time for him to get some revenge and sail his newly made ship to the next island.

It was still late at night when he left his seclusion. He had many things to do and not all of it could be done in daylight. First off, he needed some new clothes, namely a trench coat. He broke into home after home until he found one that fit.

Secondly, he needed some guns. He traveled to the nearest gun shop, broke in, and robbed as many hand guns and ammo as he could carry. The last thing he did after that was rob a disguise for himself. It would do him no good to be chased by marines before he found the man with the fedora.

The sun was rising. He was eager to see the status-quo, although he could already guess it. As he thought, there were marines everywhere. They were all searching for the murderer. Sal had to hand it to the man in the fedora, he was a specter. He was never caught committing a murder, nor could he be easily found. This morning there was again a fresh batch of murders. Marines that had gotten drunk and were abusing people all night. The man in the fedora did stick true to his asshole killing ideal, at the very least.

That is how Sal figured out how to attract the man he wanted to kill. He would need to be someone he (the man in the fedora) would want to kill. However he didn't want to just do something random and asshole like. No. If it was one thing Sal had forgot about during his entire stay was style. If he was going to be a criminal, he was going to be one with style.

He headed to the docks. There was his newly-made ship. It was exactly how he wanted it, not too big, without too many holes. The dominoes were lining up well. The next thing he did was steal the attire he needed. A trench coat and disguise wasn't what he was going for. After that he headed back to the docks. It was time for him to put on a show.


----------



## Kei (Mar 25, 2012)

Core Eve

Her thoughts...

They were venomous at the whole idea, but she had to be good. For at least Deigo sake, when she brought out the fruit. She just shook her head and denied it, she wasn't hungry nor did she care about the people food. Core sighed and looked out the window, how many days have it been since she lost her father. How many hours, minutes, seconds went by without him by her side. The interaction with humans was stressed...

Even with Deigo by her side and his good will...

Core couldn't bond with him, not yet not now, during the conversation she had gotten up and received a small little look of distress from the girl as if she did something wrong. Core shook her head, she didn't it was just Core. Core was the one at fault maybe that is why she stayed away from humans. Humans of her age were strange creature to her.

Core sighed as she opened the door and left...

These depressing feelings...

Why were they coming out now...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 25, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Barbarian and the Second in Command]​*​
> [Getting off on the Wrong Foot, Kenneth and Setsuka]​
> 
> Kenneth sat at his table and drank his beer as a might foxy young lass came in to announce the arrival of the Commander of the Task Force Infinite Justice, the presence of the woman was enough to bring most to their feet, Kenneth however stayed seated, not that he didnt respect the Commander, not that he knew of her, it was just more convenient for him to stay in his seat, his sheer size made it appear as though he stood as he gave a salute until the order to be at ease was given. As Valentine started her speech Kenneth turned his attention back to his beer and drank some more, he was never one for these stuffy meeting regardless of where they may be held, in fact due to his attitude toward the upper crust of the Marines he was quite surprised that he ever had attained the rank of Lt. in the first place. But all this was static noise to the large brute as he allowed what he figured was important to filter into his mind. He didnt graduate from this base, or any other for that matter. He was brought up in the far north where one had to kill his own meal, even at early ages in life.
> ...



"Well I never." there was this vein above Setsuka's brow, that pop out and start pulsating like crazy whenever she got really ticked off by something.....This vein that Valentine had affectionately named 'Cece bb' who for some reason chose not only to take it upon herself to name a bodypart of someone else, but to name that body part after herself.

With Setsuka being as uptight as she was, this vein made a regular appearance and many a marine knew that it forebode a fine, toilet scrub duty or a very sternly worded note added to their personal file. "I'll have you know that my handwriting was voted most visually pleasing three times in a row in the Marine Forder (The Marine's very own magazine that featured various articles that usually only interested a select few marines, people like Setsuka, and mostly featured W.G. propoganda, the magazine usually only sees use whenever marines run out toilet paper)
So chicken scratch?" She snorted. "I think not."

"And yes, I am aware of your service record and hence why you were among those I personally wouldn't have chosen for this squad but the Commander saw some use for you yet.." Under her breath, though she spoke so well enunciated it turned out perfectly clear, she added the following."Probably as a cargo mule or a human target."

She took a deep breath, before continueing. "I worked very hard on those files you know." She pulled out a clipboard and a pen. "It's sad that I have to do this on the first day but I'm afraid I'm going to write you up for the following misconducts." At lightning fast speed she started reciting articles that included destruction of marine property and sexual herassment (Don't go calling  Setsuka a wee lass) 

She handed over a copy to Kenneth, Shin, Sendo and finally Gumiko and kept one for herself. "Lieutenant you can appeal within fourteen days, ensigns I expect you to take care of it." Gumiko nodded firmly and gave a "Yes, lieutenant." Shin and Sendo were a little overwhelmed by this all and just nodded weakly. 

This is where the group went their separate ways, they had their files to read and their belongings needed to be brought to their offices and quarters. 

An hour later

The ship had been well on it's way to Bliss island, the majority of the officers had gathered at the Meeting Room, Setsuka and Valentine were the last to arrive. As expected this started another round of salutes and ended with Valentine ordering them to stand down. 

"Knowing the lieutenant, she made you read a file that covered everything from Bliss island's governmental history to what her favorite color is." She looked thoughtful for a second. "She won't admit it, but it's pink." Flashed a smile to her right hand woman and then continued in a more serious manner. 

"You can read up on the more.....Essential subjects later on as it will take some time before we reach Bliss island, at the moment most important is the tactic I devised for this mission, as soon as we lay anchor I expect you to carry out my orders as Bliss island should be seen as hostile territory." She was confident something was going on there, while she didn't believe that they'd get attacked as soon as they docked, she didn't want to exclude the possibility either.

"I expect that if marines are involved, and if it reaches to the top of that base's command, then they will likely try to lead me and Setsuka away from whatever they are doing and try to distract us." She began. "Seeing as how I picked you all here to take care of meaningless tasks like this, I intend to go along with them while you handle it." The primary issue was that they needed evidence before they could take action, if she didn't play along it would arouse suspicion. Perhaps whoever turned out to be involved in something shady would hide or try to destroy evidence.

"I will claim that I'm granting my men shoreleave, which should mask the two squadrons I intend to sent out to investigate the island and the base." With some finger pointing and some finger snapping, she reorganized the group of officers in three smaller ones. "Ensign Wraith will stay at the bridge, if I were in their shoes I would try to sabotage the ship or at least it's communication devices."

Now she turned to the group of Kenneth, Grani and Zero. "First of all, Zero?" She gave the 'really?' face. "That won't do, from now on you will be known as.......Jean-Luc Montpellier, Setsuka correct this in his file." Now that the important thing was handled she moved on to her orders for the team. "The three of you will disembark from the ship as we enter the sea cavern where we we'll dock the ship, you will then proceed to explore the caverns and tunnels, if something is going on....It will be done there."

And then she turned to ShinSenGumi. "The three of you will disembark the ship with the fodder." Yes, she called them like that and would do so to their face." I want you to make a quick sweep of the island, assess the mood of the village and then make a surprise visit in the base, Ensign old guy over here." She had read all their files, that didn't mean that their names were worthy of being commited to memory, right now she just matched faces with their tasks. "Has clearance to investigate the marine base, I intend to catch them off guard and either force them to make a mistake or have you three discover the required evidence on your own."

"That will be all, dismissed!" .


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 26, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

The Ambrosia

The group on board the Ambrosia went their separate ways, Livio went and settled himself in and Kestrel made some attempts to do the same after the techie relieved him at the helm but the amnesiac needed several tries as he kept forgetting what he was doing midway.

Adora combated her urge to kill Kai by cooking and working on her devious plan to take the brat down a notch. The two didn't see each other much during the trip to Null island, the closest island to Carpola, though Kai had to retrieve his puppy several times after it make a break for it and tried to return to Adora. For some reason the dog would only stay with Kai if he would keep feeding him otherwise it seemed to prefer Adora's company.

Eventually Kai gave up and started focusing on his training again, he had been making a lot of progress before Adora made that silly attempt to try and make him jealous, unsuccessfully....Obviously.....And he didn't intend to let it get him down.

Surprisingly they eventually made it to Null island, without a fight breaking out, though the situation was rather tense and motor mouth Kai was unusually tight lipped as he waited for Adora to apologize to him. Hell was more likely to freeze over, but luckily it didn't need to get that far as there was one thing to you could always count on and that was Kai focusing on something different and seemingly completely forgetting about what had been bothering him before.

"Ooh a festival!" And all was forgotten, for now. "Let's go check it out." Kai grabbed the puppy and took off, expecting Livio, Kestrel and Adora to follow after him, while he and the puppy started looking at the various stands that filled the streets.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. VIII, Primal Fury Pt. I]​*​
[Silvermoon Isle, Jackie Vs Walkian]​

* ?Well, that?s too bad for you.?* Jackie states, her voice was raspy and much deeper than the moments before. A sick chill ran up the length of Walkian?s spine as he froze in his tracks. His hazy sapphire eyes dilated as the cool rush of fear struck him to his most Primal Core. Turning hesitantly on the ball of his right foot the man turns to face the woman that he had captured. Her body shook and her jade green eyes flashed over with a red tint before slowly being filled in with a slick predatory yellow. A bestial growl left her throat as tan colored fur sprouted from every exposed piece of flesh. ?You?re?. you?re a fruit user!?? Walkian gasps, a trembling hand reaching for the ringed handle to the door behind him. * ????* a low growl leaves the pit of Jackie?s throat, and it reverberated with the most undulating almost Lion like quality as two knife sized fangs pushed past her upper lips to hang below her chin. Pale fingers wrap around the bit of the ring and twists. With a push the door screeches open only to be slammed harshly shut a moment later by the fleeing man. ?RED ALERT!!!? he screams at the top of his lungs as the iron shackles that once bound Jackie moan as they rip apart under Jackie?s new build. 

?Mobilize the Steel Squadron Elite Core!!!? Walkian shouts as a deep angry roar fills the Fringe Outpost. A sleepy guard catches Walkian as he passes by, ?Sir!? he shouts catching his commanding officer?s attention, ?Not now, raise the alarm! The prisoner has escaped, gather the men and prepare for an early execution.? Is quickly ordered as another roar echoes down the hall followed by the sound of Jackie?s dungeon door being knocked off its hinge ??!? a surprised gasp escapes the guard as he turned his attention down the hallway, ?sir?? he asks in a confused tone. But as he turns to ask Walkian what that was, he finds that he was left alone. ?Raise the alarm? What, does he really expect m?? the man pauses in mid thought as he fells a hot breath on the back of his neck. A nervous smile wavers across the man?s face as he turned. But all he is greeted by is a wall of fur, that smile fades to a confused grimace, but again the hot breath catches the man off guard and his gaze cuts upward. The last thing he sees is a quick flash of white followed sharply by pitch darkness. The sensation of pain hits and leaves just as quickly as two razor sharp fangs tear through the man?s skull. Blood and cerebral fluid run down the back of the man?s head as Jackie effortlessly tossed him away. 

* ?I smell your fear Walkian!??* she roars her eyes fixed on the darkened hallway as it twisted around and out of her view. * ?Come now! This is unbecoming for a man of your stature!?* Jackie adds with a vile bite while taking a step forward. * ?Of your reputed ability..?* is added with a mumbled growl. Pulling a paw from her side, Jackie places a single digit?s claw on the wall. Its pointed edge easily cuts into the soft stone that they used to build this place, and as she walked along she allowed the terrible scratching noise echo and herald her arrival. Rounding a corner Jackie is confronted by a single man clad in Walkian?s iron vestments. The man trembled before her sight, his knees almost visibly knocked together in his fright. What was this insult? Jackie thinks as her lips rolled back showing her polished fangs, this action causes her short snout to furl up as her eyes narrowed. * ?Does Walkian have no spine? Does he send a lone man to die in his place??* she asks, no growls as she slashes down with her hand racking a deep gash in the wall.  The man whimpers, but stands firm, ?I?ve.. been sent..?, * ?Yes??* Jackie growls storming up to the fellow. ?Been asked.. to tell you to meet Commander Walkian? in.. in his armory!? the man shouts, his voice cracks as if he were an adolescent. Jackie snorts as a retort and passes the man who starts to breathe a sigh of relief. 

But his reprieve from death is momentary as two large paws wrap around his neck, * ?To the pit.?* Jackie growls as she twists violently. The man can only gargle in pain as his head is spun completely around so he can watch Jackie as she stormed off. Surprisingly enough the rest of the hallways were empty as Jackie made her way through the winding halls of the compound being lead to Walkian by his scent alone. ~~ It took some time, the compound was rather large and distinguishing a fresh scent from old ones is hard, but Jackie finally stumbles upon Walkian?s personal armory, but this isn?t Jackie?s first rodeo and she knows this was a trap. Laying a single paw upon the door Jackie concentrates and takes in a deep breath, allowing all the strange scents to fill her olfactory. Walkian?s scent was the strongest, but the smell of oil and gunpowder were prominent as well. It also seemed that Walkian knew she was there as the not so subtle click of the hammer on his revolver can be heard behind the large iron doors. * ?That?s your game eh??* Jackie growls pulling her hand back. It was going to be too bad though, she was about to rain on his parade. * ?Predatory Cat Style.?* is mumbled as she pulled her arms back. Her fingers tense and her claws grew rigid as she focused on all that Junko had taught her. 

* ?Double Clawed Palm!!?* she yells slamming both hands into the large doors.  ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2012)

*[Infantry Chief, and they Thought N7 Was tough on them~~]*​ 

[A New Crew and a New Mission, Kenneth Forescythe]​ 

Kenneth raised an eyebrow, he didn’t quite expect such a result from a simple statement, a simple statement with his people though is a rude and blunt way of telling the truth and probably is why Kenneth has a 16 pound service record, but Kenneth only flashed a grin as Setsuka spoke. This had to be a personal best, not only was he being written up by a pissed of Bonny lass he had done it before they had ever stepped foot on a ship or begin a mission. After a verbal lashing she pulled out a pen and a citation book and began to write at a furious speed, it almost seemed as if smoke poured from the paper as she scribed her write up, and with lightning speed she keeps a copy and hands a copy to Kenneth, two lads and another bonny lass. Kenneth’s eyes washed over the three, one of the males was young probably not out of his teens and shitting yellow. The other looked to be in Kenneth’s age range, which meant he would reserve his thoughts on him for now men are to be judged by their actions. The Lass was young too, probably in the same age group as the first lad, this meant she was probably shitting yellow as well, but hell at least she was cute. 

As the Lt. made her way off Kenneth walked up to the three that had also been given a copy of his write up. *  “Sh’ b’ ah feisty wan, I lik’ thit.”* Kenneth stated with a jagged grin as he shoved his citation in Shin’s hand. * “Though I’m nit partial tae lub letters, ya can keep it.”* the large man adds, his grin turning much darker. He knew what it was, he had seen the citation slips many times before, and he wasn’t going to contest such a petty thing. * “I dennea plan tae argu’ wif dis. D’ whit ye hav’ tae do.”* Kenneth states rather bluntly as he turned his attention to where the Lt. had walked too. * “I’m goin’ tae git ‘round tae askin’ ‘er oot fer a drink.”* he states rather aimlessly leaving the three in even a more confused state then they were already in. As he did a grin spread across his features, she read his profile eh? Well now that was interesting. If she did, she obviously didn’t do a very good job of it, as if she had known that Kenneth couldn’t read written script. He was a Clansman, meaning he read runic. For such a study she sure made a blunder, Kenneth may not be book smart as the Marine Corp desired. But you don’t need book smarts to be intelligent. Something that Setsuka may figure out eventually.

Ducking Kenneth leaves the room and walks into the hallway, he didn’t have anything to pack that he knew of so he headed to the ship and set a hammock up below deck, he’d take a small nap before the meeting ~~~

Soon it was time for the meeting and a fodder Marine was concerned that Kenneth was going to be late and written up for a second time today, so cautiously he shook the large man and narrowly avoids a large paw swipe as the barbaric Marine snapped to his feet anger flaring in his eyes. “S. sorry sir, but the Officer meeting is about to begin…” the man states in a shaky voice, Kenneth only glares at him with all the intent of eating his face, but the man promptly passes out before the first word can be spoken, so instead Kenneth heads to the meeting, of course he is dead last, right before Setsuka and Valentine that is to enter the room, taking a seat he digs a finger in his ear. He wasn’t one for meetings. So as in the mess hall, he merely pretended to listen though he did take mild interest in the fact he was paired with two scouts. Yes Kenneth may not be able to read, but that didn’t mean he could negotiate with others to read written script for him. Seemed he was going to be babysitting… he hated babysitting, this made the rest of the meeting too much of a bother to listen too, so he merely sat there and waited to be dismissed. This didn’t take long as the last groups of people’s orders were rather simple. Being dismissed Kenneth was the first to leave the room, good thing he was close to the door. A few large steps and he was out on the deck, * “Alwright ye bunch o’ pahnty waists, I whant th’ first regiment tae meet meh in ten minutes oan th’ main deck of the ship!”* his voice booms with a visceral growl. 

10 Minutes Later~

Kenneth now stood in front of three lines of Marines, a dark scowl crossed his face and a long nine canon sat by his feet. “What do you think he is going to do with that?” one man whispers to another as they watched Kenneth do an initial evaluation of their ranks. * “Well if ye aren’t th’ gangliest, moast run doan bunch o’ swabbies I’ve b’n forced tae lay ah eye oan.”* Kenneth growls in disapprovement. * “Name’s Kenneth Ferscyth’.”* Kenneth states introducing himself, * “ ‘N’ from nao ‘n’ until ye either die er quit. I’m yer mother, father ‘n’ best friend. D’ ye maggots understand?!”* is asked loudly, the small core in front of him just blankly stare. The scowl on Kenneth’s face deepens and his teeth turn jagged. * “I cannea hear ye. I said.  D’ YE MAGGOTS UNDERSTAND!!!!!”* Kenneth barks even louder. “Sir, yes SIR!” the marines shout at the top of their lungs. * “Gud, least moast o’ ye souned oof lik’ ye had ah pair.”* Kenneth states with a grin, * “Taeday w’ b’ focusing oan endurance exercises.”* is shouted as the large man bends down. Wrapping a hand around the large canon Kenneth lifts it up. * “By th’ tim’ I’m don’ wif ye, ye b’ abl’ tae eat dis wee popper ‘n’ shit cannon balls.”*~~

*[Setting Sail with the Rogers]*​
[New Orders and a New Crewmate; Tobias Kain]​
_ “Did you get all that Tobias?”_ Victor’s voice rang over the small black Den, Den. The newly deemed shipwright nodded before answering.  “Yes sir, I got that. I’ll be on it as soon as we make landfall.” Tobias replies as he played with his new hammer. The Den, Den smiled back as Victor was pleased. _ “Good, I look forward to your findings.”_ is replied quickly and is followed by a quick static pop as the communication is terminated. Shaking his head Tobias finished making his rounds of their new ship, seems that their dunderheaded Captain was at least good for something and it did give the young information broker the prefect cover for what he did.  “Careful Blue, your grandfather is a crafty old bastard. Better not die on me.” Tobias says talking more or less to himself.  “Tobi-Kun, so you are going to be a shipwright after all.” Raven’ sweet voice states coming to the back of the young man’s mind.  He of course didn’t have to answer. The fact that he ‘borrowed’ a seasoned Shipwright’s hammer was more than enough to sate Raven’s curiosity. Tobias’ unique ability to read an object’s past on touch made this tool the perfect teacher, as all the skills and ability of the previous owner poured into Tobias the longer he held it. And unlike his ‘broken’ duplicates holding the actual object made the skills and abilities of the previous owner that easier to learn and hone. 

 “This is a well-built ship; Captain did well to acquire it.” Tobias stated with a lofty grin as he made his way up to the upper levels of the ship. Making it to the surface Tobias quickly notices the new face, a woman. Sighing he walks pass her after she had made her way down from the crow’s nest.  “Who did you Pirate-Nap this time Captain?!” Tobias asks as he burst into Akuma’s cabin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2012)

*[The Gears of Destiny Pt.II]*​

[The Soothsayer and the First Captain Meet, Xifeng and Kai]​ 

 ?A touch ov destiahny.? Xifeng states lowly as bones rolled around on the tattered table that she had sat up in the square. This was the center of the island?s celebration and where fate was to play its wicked hand. Like in the Rusty Scabbard Xifeng was disguised in her light red cloak as it covered the entirety of her body. She entertained several passersby by giving them free readings of their lives and small glimpses of their futures, though the main attraction had yet to make their appearance. As the hours passed Xifeng felt a chill run up her spine, the dark hand had arrived somewhere on the island, that was the sign she was waiting for, that meant that the heroes that she foresaw would too soon be making their way here. And she was right; her vision pulsed and grew dim as the Unnamed Crew Docked their ship. 

Kai was the first to come off the ship, a small dog in toe that was curious of all the sights and sounds of the place. They best part to the small animal was probably all the scent of the various foods in the air. Cotton Candy, hot dogs, hamburgers and all other manners of food one could dream of. The flavors and smells in the air brought drool to the corners of the small pup?s mouth as it whimpered in front of a hotdog stand. ?Well little fella, where is your master?? the man in a white apron asks as Kai was nowhere in sight. The dog merely whimpered again which seemed to warm the old man?s heart. ?Fine, the first is free. Best bring your master so he can buy some.? He states with a chipper tone as he tosses a frank down to his little guest. 

Several booths down we find the master in question, and Kai is now making his way toward a small round black table. And though he didn?t know it at the time he was about to get dragged into one hellish mess. ~~

 ?You thar. Yes you.? Xifeng shouts as Kai passes her small table by. The pirate Captain stops short of tripping. ?Me?? he asks pointing to himself while turning to the cloaked person setting at the small ratty table. Under her cloak Xifeng grinned.  ?Yes Chaild, you.? Xifeng says lowly as she used her robe to beckon the young man forward. 

 ?You Kaiser D. Winter, you haf a touch ov destiahny about you.?~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 27, 2012)

Kaiser D. Winter

Unnamed Crew

Null Island

The Destined Child?​
?You Kaiser D. Winter, you haf a touch ov destiahny about you.?

Most men would've been suspicious, on guard, after suddenly being approached in this manner by some mysterious and cloaked figure that somehow knew his name. But Kaiser D. Winter was no ordinary man, and he simply felt flattered and mostly because of his ego he stepped closer as per her request. If a fortune teller was so inclined he or she would be able to swindle Kai of all of his money simply telling him exactly what he wanted to hear, things like how special he was and how he would become the Pirate King someday.

"I guess I have a certain charm to me." He said in this suave casual manner, misunderstanding what she meant with a touch of destiny. Nevertheless he took it as a compliment. "I guess my reputation precedes me." He did manage to pick up on the fact she knew his name, sadly he seemed to think it was because he was so awesome.....Which he really wasn't.

There was something about the voice, the cloak kept him from confirming this suspicion that this was a very attractive lady that would make a fine addition to the harem he hopes to have some day. He started crooking his neck, in an attempt to sneak a peek in....Unsuccessfully, he fought the urge to use a small wind blast to blow her cloak off. The last time he tried that move on a woman, he ended with three broken fingers. If there was one thing he was good at, it was learning things the hard way.

"So.....Uh....What it is exactly what you do here.... Ma'am?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 27, 2012)

*ShinSenGumi*

Sendo

Sendo was confused. The events which took place after the Capps affair made no sense. 

It seemed strange that the Captain Hunter, the same one that had met him when his wife and child were taken away, would be the Captain that was in charge of the girls too. Had Sendo been in any right mind, it would have clicked sooner, but given everything that had happened that day, including the lack of sleep and the fact that he had sustained a great many injuries; the shock of it all was just too great for him.  It was a miracle that he had even stayed conscious after the whole thing in the theatre.

He still nursed his hand which Hunter had crushed. Hunter?s plan to spy on Garrick was all out of shape, just like his index finger. Though he wondered if he even remembered him. He had introduced himself as if he were meeting him for the first time. It seemed that the Captain didn?t even recognise him, though that may be because he was in a dress and make up. Curiously he addressed Sendo by his name, surely he would have realised that he was in front of one of his ?agents?? 

It occurred to him that he must be doing this on a large scale. So large that he was just another face. It left Sendo in a state of fear. He had no idea what was going on with his family anymore. He thought he was doing right by his family but it turned out that it didn?t make a bit of difference. The deal was that if Sendo stayed in the marines and spied on Garrick, his family would not be harmed ? but given that Sendo wasn?t even recognised, what did that mean? He sat down at his desk and rubbed his forehead. 

The buzz of the N7 base was loud. A lot of energy and big personalities. Sendo made himself invisible. He really didn?t want to deal with people right now and kept a low profile. Probably should keep it that way if he was the Head of Internal Affairs. How he got that position was even more confusing than the whole Hunter incident but it was an opportunity. Had he been given another position, like a toilet cleaner he would have left, though he mused that the two roles were fairly similar.

The meeting had been and gone, they were aboard the ship and Sendo sighed. Some marine distress call that seemed odd. He really wasn?t up for it, too preoccupied with his family. Perhaps he would care when he saw the situation firsthand, but right now he was utterly lost. He flipped through the file vacantly, scanning the pages as they sailed

?What do I care about this?all I really want is to?? Sendo?s sentence trailed off as he noticed a person in one of the photos. He leaned in close and squinted his eyes. ?Th..that?s my son?? 

The Captain (who Sendo realised was a bitch) was giving orders, giving ?the old guy? free reign to investigate. If this had anything to do with Jace, he would ensure that the place would be burnt to the ground. Sendo stared at the photo once more. It was terrible quality and in truth the boy could well be someone else, but this was as close as he had gotten to even a sniff. He grabbed it with both hands. 

Sendo darted off the ship not saying a word to the Captain, Shin or the rest of them, who he didn?t even know the names of. He really hadn?t been paying attention to any of it since he dealt with Captain Hunter, but now his mind was focussed and he had purpose. He stopped as he disembarked and looked around to Shin, the only one he thought to trust on this.

?I have to do my own thing here. I don?t know if you want to join me?but I have to find my son. He might be here on this island. If these marines have anything to do with my son then?? he trailed off and looked towards the island with fire in his belly. He would tear this island apart if it meant finding Jace again.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. IX Assault on Silver Moon Island]​*​
[All the King?s Horses and all the King?s Men, Ovrkil]​
The Crossroads of Chaos are nearing the end of their tale, and as they do and Jackie faces off against the three tyrants of the military. Let us take a moment to reflect and turn back the hands of time twenty minutes as we do, we will see why it is that Walkian?s Elite were not there to come to his beckon call ~

[Black Cavern Hill ~ 20 Minutes Ago]

Screams rise to the heavens as a large orange fireball claws out, reaching for the sky and a large two story Theater comes crashing to the ground. Confusion reigns in the small city as people trample one another to escape. Silvermoon?s Military Forces arrive on the scene, and are witness one to the devastation that rocks the Island?s Capitol City. Today they, both the Enclave and the Steel Squadron, are leaderless. As they are planning the grand execution, of the Assassin Calico Jack. At this moment though, that memory of victory is the furthest thing from these men?s minds as orders are issued to find there unknown assailant. ?Spread out Men! Find the people that are responsible for this!? a sharp dressed man at the front of the lines shouts into a megaphone. His name is Daniel Moore, it?s his fist day at the head of the Military promoted just the day before for efforts he and his squad did in capturing Jack, and sadly it will also be his last day alive. Adjacent to Moore?s position a large red glow appears in a darkened building?s window. 

?_Spread out Men-Find the people responsible for this_?

Even in this smoke and darkness, the world wasn?t skewed, a white circle draws itself over Moore?s head and the image zooms five, ten, and finally twenty times while the vocal command is repeated twice more. To the side of the enlarged face a H.U.D. appears and text in a very foreign language scrolls up to meet the image. As this is happening that whole section shrinks and a video replay of orders pops into view,  ?Your first mission is simple, we will deliver you to your destination. When you arrive you are to catch their forces attention and pull their military away from their compound.? Victor states as he pulled out a picture,  ?Our main objective, however, is the rescue of our ally here. Calico Jack.? Victor adds as he pushes the photo closer into view.  ?Do you acknowledge?? ~~

As the video stops the other section is brought back into the forefront as the data has finished compiling. Moore is identified as a command target and to be taken out, this all happens in mere milliseconds and from the darkness a missile erupts. Moore doesn?t even have the time to scream as the small yield warhead strikes him just about his waist. The small blast paints the air and the men behind him red with blood and gore. Stunned the soldiers can only stare as others roll a large canon in place to counter attack. A percussive blast shakes them from their haze as the building the attack came from too came under fire.  ?Is that all you bags of flesh have?? A voice booms from the building as it collapses, from under the dust that red glowing line raises high into the air and the ground trembles as the booms of large feet can be heard. 

From the cloud of devastation a mechanical monstrosity appears a strange weapon in hand that is soon leveled on the canon. Smoke pours form the device?s sides as the trigger is pulled with a metallic click. A small boom is heard shortly before a second missile is fired. Men and women of service scatter as the attack slams into their weapon with another vile explosion.  In the giant?s head a small outline of a missile blinks and fades away. A queue, that the last round of ammunition had been depleted. Pulling back, a large portion of the creature?s left leg opens and the large gun like weapon folds down and is stored away. What is that thing?!? is asked as Enclave starts to regroup. ?I dunno, but it killed Commander Moore, and made short work of the anti-ship canon. I hate to say this, but we need to call for the Steel Squadron.? Another replies while pulling a baby Den out of his back pack. ?Tsk.? The first man growls back biting his thumb. ?Fine, send out the order. The rest of you surround that thing and see if you can?t take it down a notch!? he orders taking control of the situation.  

 ?That?s right worms, come to me.? the large mechanoid growls as it pulled a large handle from its left wrist. Flicking it to the side the sounds of gears grinding on one another is heard and soon a sword larger than most adult men is formed. ~~

[Fringe Prison, Jackie D. Roberts]​

* ?Double Claw Palm!?**]* 

From the other side, the words were muffled, but the intent was loud and clear as the sounds of the hinge bolts that held the doors up sheering can be heard. Walkian?s eyes widen in shock as he unloads several rounds, to no effect, into the door while moving safely out of the way. ?You vile beast!? he shouts as he tumbled and rolled to his feet. * ?You have no idea.?* Jackie replies with a blood churning growl as she walked into the room, both poised to strike and evade if the need arose. ~~~

*[Gears of Destiny Pt. III]*​

[The Color of the Past, Kaiser ?n? Xifeng]​

 ?What is it dat I do Chaild?? Xifeng asks while her robes pulled to the edge of the small table.  ?What I do, is not ov d? concern.? is simply replied as a hand covered in a silk red glove appears from the darkness of the ornate inner robes.  ?What is ov importance is d?role you will play h?re.? Xifeng states in almost a riddle.  Kai cocks an eyebrow at the statement. He at times may be dense, but by no means was he a dimwit, and yet he felt akin to one at this moment.   ?I can see dat it will take more dan werds to make you understand den.? Xifeng lowly states, her gloved fingers lightly rapping off the tattered surface of the table. 

A show of power usually meant a fight, Kai?s eyes narrow as he takes a step back, but Xifeng raises her visible hand,  ?No chaild, I will give you ah reading.? Xifeng states, making it clear that she didn?t want to engage in battle. In an almost elegant motion she brings her hand back down to the table.  Let us look, Captain Winter. Deep into yur past.? is said so low that Kai almost had trouble hearing her, so he takes a step back forward as she flips her gloved hand back up, almost magically a single card was now in it and she slid it onto the table. It almost seems as if the center swirled as an image began to appear. In the center a naked woman clothed in only a blue sash appears. In the corners of the card is guardian cherubs; a man, eagle, bull and lion.  The woman is ringed in a wreath and in her two outstretched hands are scrolls.  ?Ah, a vry rare card to start out wif. D? Wurld. It usually signifies an end to ones journey, but fur you Kaiser, it signifies where it all started. Orange Grove Archipelago; a ship builders paradise in d? north blue.? Xifeng states, but she doesn?t allow what she has already stated to settle in just yet, with a snap of her wrist another card seems to pop into existence and it spins in midair before falling horizontal over the first, and like the first an image starts to appear. 

The image is of a male and female governed by a winged deity. In the distance a mountain can be seen as a serene backdrop. The man faces the woman, while she observes the deity.  ?D? Lovers. Upright dis card means love and harmony or decision makin? with intuition ?n? not intellect. But fur you, dis card is turned to d? side. Yur parents had strong feelin?s fur one another, but it was not meant to be. Being turn?d to d? side means ah separation. You nevah knu yur father.? she continues as another card is flipped out. Much like the first it spins in the air, but instead of landing on the first two, it lands to the side.  A woman dressed in a regal robe appears sitting in a throne. In an outstretched hand a chalice is held and a crown sets upon her head. At her feet a lute can be seen.  ?Ah dis is ah gud card, d? Empress, fur you dis card represents yur mother, she is a proud woman, but her job. It keep her away from you, ?n? from ah early age you were left ?n? the care ov d? people she consider family. She even write you to dis day, though you don?t write back.? Xifeng states, but she pauses her reading and under her robes her head shifts as if she looked up to Kai.

 ?Tell me Kaiser D. Winter, did you know yur mother, Contessa, is now ah Rear Admiral?? ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2012)

Unnamed Crew
*
Null Island

Kai and Xifeng

The Hero an the Witch Doctor​*
With great interest and awe, Kai silently listened to what this reader had to tell him. Quite the feat for motormouth Kai, who usually left other's speechless either trough sheer shock or otherwise due to him overwhelming others with his tendency to just keep talking without bothering to give the other a chance to reply.

She had everything right so far, he hailed from the North Blue and he never did know his father. Though as to why his mother never mentioned him or what exactly happened between the two remained a mystery to him. Not that he had ever bothered to inquire about his father, little things like that didn't cross Kai's mind.

As Xifeng delved deeper into the subject of his mother, Kai got a little nervous and uncomfortable. Being reminded of how he hadn't written back to his mother made it worse, was it too late to write a letter now and hope that it'll prevent that ass whooping he had been dreading the last couple of years. He made note to ask this. 

"Rear Admiral?" He looked down to his hand, and started counting. "Rear Admiral." He repeated once, tapping against one finger. "Front admiral." No such thing existed, nevertheless he tapped a second finger. "Vice Admiral." A third finger. "Admiral." Finally a  fourth, and he held up the four to illustrate the calculation he just made. "Ieeee!" A bit unmanly, he squalled in fair, briefly before his hand was pressed against his mouth.

He was so dead! She was nearly at Admiral rank, if she found out that he not only didn't sign up for the marines like she had wanted, but that he also became a pirate....... She'd probably come after him, Kai could probably take out a Captain or a Commodore, but a Read Admiral, that was a little too close to Admiral. 

"Eh...." His voice cracked and he had to swallow first. "Uh.....How long do I have until she comes after me?" He needed to train, hard!....Or maybe stage his death, depending on how long he had. 

Then out of the blue his worries dissipated, as he got a brilliant idea. "Can you put a curse on her, I'll give you all the money I have?!" Making a gamble, on her being a pretty lady underneath a cloak, he also threw in the following incentive. "I'll even let you have all of this for a night." His hands went up and down, in some attempt to advertise his body. "I'll make you feel good as long as you curse her, she doesn't have to die..... Unless it can't be avoided, but just a little coma or a broken back or something.....You know, so she's out of the running for a few months."


----------



## DVB (Mar 28, 2012)

((OOC: Xifeng's dialog is pretty funny because of how stressed it is sometimes))

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 0
Current Location: Digger Town, Anciano Island,North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

Rittona had saw they were actually going. She needed to contact them, the old group. She couldn't get carried away just yet. However, there was hope. There is always hope. She looked through the home and she found a flashlight. She tossed it to Diego. She gave them a faint smile. Diego remembered the sullen and tired faces of everyone here. He needed to help them.

Diego helped Core down before the door was closed. Diego turned on the flashlight and they began running toward the direction of the city. As they were moving, Diego was noticing the tunnel. It was smooth and round. It must have taken a good deal of power. They then slowed down. The city wasn't that far he surmised. As they did, Diego wanted to ask more about Core and her dad. While a normal person would find this insensitive, Diego didn't because of his view. Also her own eccentricities were put n the complicated equation as well.

"How was your mom like?" Diego asked her as they went through the tunnels. 

*Military Base
Helix City, Anciano Island*

A man stood in the prison cell sleeping. He was glad the jailers let him keep his awesome shades. He was wondering how his brother was. While he got braver over the years, he was sometimes still that lonely shy kid. He wondered how Rittona was doing. He was going to get out any day. Who the hell did these guy think they were? He looked outside the jail cell window. A mysterious wind went through the city. Animak smiled. Looks like today might be the day...

Commodore Gene Nome was going through his papers. No pirates came to this place. However, a threat will come and he may called to leave. One of the cult members entered. He muttered something and he just nodded. Suddenly, they saw the wind shift. A draft entered through an open window. The cult member's eyes widened and he went to his hive to converse about this development. The commodore felt for the first time in his life, insecure about this...

*Alleyway Near The Plaza
Helix City, Anciano Island*

Hidden in an alley, a younger man stood there, talking to a young woman his age. "Thanks Ain," he told her. While he had his Devil Fruit, the Commandore had his Seastone knives. She was feeding him some of his food. She smiled and he smiled back. She couldn't stay there for long though. People may get suspicious. However, Nomis then felt an odd wind and so did Ain. Nomis then felt someone... no two... no... more people were coming here. One of them had a strong spirit... like him and Aniki...

He smiled. Ain looked at him questionably. "Another man destined to pierce the heaven is coming..." He told her.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2012)

Ser and Lancia 

Future Za Warudo Pirates

Omerta Island

The Dynamic Duo arrived at a new island, where there new adventure would take place, if Servantes had anything to say about it. His partner though, she was hoping to keep Ser out of trouble. Unknown to them, the abundane of criminal activity on this island almost guaranteed trouble, especially if you weren't familiar with the area.

And these two obviously weren't and Ser had this talent for getting into trouble and rubbing people the wrong way.  These traits together with the D. passed on to him by his father, so in his defense there was little he could do about it.

The entire island was essentially a black market, it was remote enough that marines were a rare sight and but just to be sure they paid up with the right marines at the nearest marine base, to ensure marine shops from that base wouldn't drop by and that they would by notified when other marine ships were headed for the island. 

Lancia had been on edge since setting foot on the island, shady folk were plentiful and when they saw a group of out of towners most of them smelled an easy target. The fact that she carried armor and heavy weaponry was the only reason why they had made it without getting robbed or swindled up until now. 

Surprisingly enough, Ser managed to fit in quite well. It took him less than an hour to find some shady gambling den and before Lancia knew it, her lord was drinking and betting like the best of them. And there he learned all he needed about this place. The local crime boss was some nephew to the East Blue mafia's Don, who was currently out of town due to some incident involving some kinda prostitute ring that collapsed due to some kid with a sword and a big lady.

"Hey, it wasn't you guys was it?" One of the patrons asked, he was loaded but he madea good point. Here sat a kid with a sword and a big lady, though none of the four people involved would probably be flattered by the comparison. Shin and Ser had nothing in common beyond the sword, though not even the types of their swords matched as Shin carried a katana opposed to Ser's saber. Not even to mention Sendo and Lancia, she wouldn't be pleased to hear that a middle aged man in a dress would be mistaken for her.

The comment attracted attention though, Ser played it cool but figured it was time to take off. He had been cheating all night and the last thing he needed was suspicion regarding something he actually hadn't done for once. He made a production of yawning while stretching his arms. "Time to hit the ol' dusty.....Whoops, how did those get there." A deck of cards fell out of his sleeve. 

Guns and knives were drawn in a flash. "Wooh there, I can explain." As he said this, he transformed in his hybrid point and his explanation turned out to be a burst of flame. "Lancia, make us an exit!" That cybernetic arm of her's together with her monstrous strength made short work of a nearby wall and so they took off though Ser  managed to grab a bottle of expensive scotch before


----------



## Eternity (Mar 29, 2012)

Kuno said:


> *
> Love Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> ...




Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Outta here with a smile!]​
The town was a mess, people whre fighing to the death. Mari should have been scared, but then she wouldn't really be Mari, would she? No, Mari was doing something most people would never dream of in a situation like this. Smile!

Her lips where cut and bruised, yet there was something profoundly magical and pure about her smile.

"Yeah. Let's get going." she said with such a calmness and serenity, anyone listening to her would believe she was laying in a field of flowers and smelling air of spring.

As the two girls slowly inch closer to the safety of the coast, they catch a glimpse of a something massive falling down into the outskirts, north of the city. The giant have been lifted up into the sky by the admiral. Judging by the wounds they could see from their location, he was already dead, or pretty damn close. A feeling of discomfort pulsated through her body. Not from her wounds, but from the scene she was witnessing. But it passed quickly. These pirates deserved it. Right?

It took them another few minutes to reach the ships. Tiana sat her down on a crate. Having time to think and do something besides running, she immediately got to work getting Mari's leg back to health. The vile liquid had paralyzed several of her tendons and muscles, and without treatment, the remaining liquid might destroy parts of her leg for good.

The scene changes, and we are met with the admiral and her crew, standing in a middle of an open marked with a very omnious looking guy across them, black tendrils heaving back and forth around him.

"Your exploits end here Rawn." Goodchild says, cracking his fingers.

*"Don't try to kill him. He always escapes that way. We need to capture him." *Asuka warns them. She is back in her human form.

Back with Mari, Tiana is sucking the last drops if liquid from Mari's wounds, using a syringe.

"There, all good, but we really need to get going, I don't want to stay here longer then we need too. Eris is waiting in out ship and.."

"No, we wait for the amiral." Mari cut her off. "They saved us, and she was the one telling them to do so. We wait." Her calm demeanor was almost frightening. How can anyone be this confident and calm in a situation like this?


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 29, 2012)

*The Socks*

Sal had dressed himself in a blue, white collared shirt and a fedora, and he walked around with a cane. Sal had a plan in motion. 3 weeks ago he had stolen the useless Bumble Bumble fruit that allowed him to summon a worthless amount of bees for a worthless amount of time. 

Then he got a bounty for killing a pirate worth 5 million One Piece bucks that happened to be allergic to bee stings. He purchased a boat with that money that would take three weeks to craft. He had then learned to summon a larger, yet equally worthless amount of bees. 

Then everything went to shit. He had beaten a no-name pirate half to death for no reason other then to test his fruit and became the most hated person in the town. After that, a psychotic serial killed who was stronger then he was showed-up and killed many people who made fun of him because he got the warm and fuzzies out of it. Not only did he kill them, but he was good at not leaving witnesses. Sal got blamed for it.

After being hunted by the marines and the townspeople, Sal waited in seclusion for about 2 weeks, training his ability to absorb damage by cutting himself with a blade over and over, just like how he learned to absorb so much damage before this by getting beaten-up so much. However now his ship was finished and he was ready to not only leave the island, but to get revenge on the man in the fedora, the one who had framed him. 

He went to the docks in the town, near where his ship was docked. The dock was booming with activity. Everyone from sailing merchants, towns-people, aspiring pirates, and marines, keeping an eye out for the serial killer were there. This was a perfect place for Sal to attract attention.

"Look at me! I'm a psychotic, asshole killer! Everyone look out, if you don't like me, you're going to die!" Sal shouted. It gathered everyone's attention. Sal just hoped the man in the fedora was watching.

Of course since Sal was a wanted man, marines raised their rifles and fired at Sal. They stung him and ripped some skin, but for the most part, were harmless. Sal smiled a sick, freighting grin. His training had paid off. Almost 14 days of slicing himself apart had made him tougher. It was something he never wanted to go through again, but it was effective.

"Keep firing, no one is invincible!" The leader shouted, "Our bullets will kill him sooner or later!"

Sal kept grinning his bastardly grin. He slowly walked forward, cracking his knuckles, one at a time. Another volley of bullets were fired at him. One bullet got stuck in his skin. He flicked it off. Then he summoned 24 bees, which was the maximum amount he could. 12 bees were flying around the palm of his left hand, the the other bees were doing the same with the other,"I can't argue with that. However I'll kill you all before you all kill me, He walked up to the marine nearest the one in charge, then he jammed his palms into both of the marines' eyes. It blinded him. It may have even been permanent.

The marine dropped his rifle and screamed, falling to the ground. Sal picked up the rifle, "Thanks for the gift. I hope you're as bullet proof as I am," He aimed the rifle at the fallen, blinded marine, You want a killer? You've got one, He slowly put pressure on the trigger. However before he fired it, a cold shiver went down his spine. He wasn't a serial killer. Nor was he cruel. He dropped the rifle before he did anything he would regret forever.

"He's wavering, fire another volley!" The marine leader shouted. 

Sal pointed at a marine, summoned another group of bees, then said, "You're next, baby," A bulletproof ability user targeting him, was too much for this marine. He routed and this plummeted his allies morale so much they followed him.

Only the leader was left. He was about to make his retreat in order to regroup his men and formulate a new plan. However he wasn't going to leave without first picking-up the blinded marine. Unfortunately, he didn't get to do any of this because the man with the fedora made his entrance, stabbing the marine in the back and killing him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. X Battle of the Fringe]​*
[Dianna Fang; Silvermoon?s General, Jackie D. Roberts]​

Three back to back, reactive shots are fired off as the large iron doors are sheared off their hinges.  A thick layer of sweat rolls much like molasses down Walkian?s brow as he is forced to evade the make shift projectiles as they bounce off the ground with enough force to gauge deep recesses into the stone floor. They bend and deform with each harsh impact and soon they sail pass Walkian and into several kegs of stored gun powder. The force and heat off the stressed material causes the powder to ignite and explode. Walkian screams as his leg catches fire while the room shook with the force of a small magnitude quake. ?Y. you?re a monster.? Is all the man can muster as he frantically pats the flames on his leg out.  * ?You have no idea.?*  Jackie replies back as her large frame mostly blocks the entrance. 

?I?m not simply going to die here!? Walkian exclaims while jumping back to his feet. Both his hands had traced down to his belt and grabbed onto the custom revolvers that he was famous for. And the speed in which he drew them was almost lightning quick, but to Jackie?s enhanced senses Walkian might as well have been just learning his trade. The fur over her muscles lightly rippled as she moved into the room, the thick smoke blanketed her as she dove into it with a trail of bullets in hot pursuit. ?Stand still kitty! I only want to help you breath!? Walkian shouts with a deranged laughter. But with each pull of the trigger the frantic man brought himself one shot closer to the brink; and even with his sixteen, eight per custom revolver,  bullets the all to discomforting clicks of empty cylinders cut above even the loud crackling of the fire that licked at the room?s ceiling. * ?You?ve run dry.?* Jackie lowly states. Her voice was low key and whispered. But even then Walkian could hear it as loud as day. 

He even felt her hot breath on the side of his ear. ?So. Its game over is it??  He asks, though he already knew the answer as he tossed his weapons to the ground.  Spreading his arms wide, he seemed to beg for the killing blow. But Jackie was in no mood to end this man?s suffering so easily. * ?You, a man with no mercy. Now beg for a swift end??* Jackie shouts, the irate anger echoing off the walls of the stone room. A clubbing blow to Walkian?s left shoulder sends the man spiraling to the ground with a splat. A whimper escapes his lips as he pulled a trembling hand to the injury, the socket joint that connected the arm and shoulder together was crushed to a fine powder, * ?How many Special Commander Walkian??* Jackie demanded as she stomped up to him. ?H-how many what?? he asks as he writhed in unimaginable pain. * ?How many people begged you for a swift end? And how many did you ignore??* She asks, her large heavy paw landing with a dull thud on the center of the man?s back. But Walkian couldn?t answer; all he could do was laugh up blood as the whole irony of the situation washed over him. A visceral growl leaves Jackie?s throat and saliva runs down her fangs causing them to gleam, it was time to begin the prolonged process of killing this man; all she needed to do was break his spine. 

As Jackie went to raise her foot however, she feels a heavy mass slam into her body. In her focus on Walkian she hadn?t noticed that another combatant had entered the room. It was the leader of the Enclave, Commander Dorff and the two bounced off the ground several feet from Walkian.  ?Your execution is scheduled today, Jack. You are Jack, correct?? Dorff asks while pulling himself from the ground, though it was obvious from her dress that it was her. ?It would be bad for morale if I allowed you to kill my brother, how would that look on Sivlermoon?s reputation? An elite military mind, killed by a lowly assassin?? he asks as Jackie too stood to her feet. She bared her fangs as he pulled the large claymore off his back. ?My brother is an executioner, I on the other hand, am very proficient in combat. In fact I trained most of the Brotherhood here. Including Walkian?s laughable Steel Squadron.? He lightly chuckles as he swings the large blade around. * ?Do you shut up??* Jackie asks lowering her form.  ?Does my speaking bore you?? Dorff asks, allowing his large sword to heavily fall to the ground. 

* ?Oh no, I figure you just like the sound of your own voice.?* Jackie snaps back to the chagrin of Dorff, who now has a very displeased scowl plastered across his face. ?Allow me to demonstrate then.? He says, a grin growing into place. With a loud scrapping sound he drags his sword up and around with a strong swing, the force off the attack causes the blaze around them to waver, then snuff out. This causes Jackie to pause, his swings were unworldly strong, and he was a very petit man. ?If I were you, I?d..? the sound of feet slapping against the stone ground can be heard cutting Dorff off and his head snaps to the direction it came from. ?Walkian!? he shouts angrily as he watches his brother flee the scene. ?Come BACK HERE YOU COWaar..? a pained wince escapes his body and he freezes up as pain courses from his back and chest. Looking down he sees a bloody paw with his heart protruding from him, ?T-that?s dirty p-pool.? He struggles out, but Jackie merely crushes his heart in her grasp before pulling her arm free of his body. * ?How?s the old saying go Dorff? All is fair in love and war??* Jackie asks as she shoved his cooling body to the ground, * ?This is war.?* she adds tossing the crushed muscle to the ground as well.

 ?Who is responsible for this fiasco?? a sharp famine voice erupts from the doorway.  Stepping into the swirling chaos of smoke and blood is a beautiful blonde headed woman in heels. What light that is entering the room glisten in the lenses of her light thin framed glasses, which she pushes up the bridge of her nose with a single gloved finger. She wears a regal military uniform, and in her hands are the execution orders of one ?Calico? Jack. Off her side two thin sabers hang, and hidden from view on the small of her back is her primary weapon, a teched out baton.  A scowl of disgust crosses her graceful features as she gazes over the corpse of Commander Dorff. 



 ?It figures it would be you, Ms. Jack. Though from the reports I gather from abroad, I?d never guess you for a fruit user, much less such a feral Zoan type.? She states slowly walking further into the room, her heels lightly clacking off the once polished floor. * ?You can?t judge a book by its cover.?* Jackie replies, but the woman seems rather unimpressed.  ?That was, rather clich?, wouldn?t you say Ms. Jack.? she replies throwing the execution orders at Jackie?s feet.  ?Though I am surprised that you were able to keep you allies movements from us, your ruse to come after me alone was quite successful.? the woman adds as she pulls her glasses from her face. Jackie pauses, what allies? This was a solo mission according to Victor. At the same time though, a confused looked crossed jackie's feline features. The woman stated that she was her, Jackie?s, target. * ?You?re??**,  ?Yes, I?m Dianna Fang, General of Silvermoon Island.? Dinna Replies cutting Jackie off. ~~

*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2012)

*[The Gears of Destiny Finale]*​
[Facing one’s Destiny as the Hands of Time Move, Xifeng and Kai]​

All Xifeng could do was laugh to herself over this Pirate Captain; was he serious? And could he truly be one of the two figures that she saw in her vision? Regardless of what she was thinking at this moment, Kai and Livio along with the crew they brought with them were the only line of defense this small island had, and ultimately would have. From under her ornate light red robe her other hand clad in red silk appears. His offer of his body as payment for her services was the furthest thing from her mind, though his Beli she was indeed interested in. And the pirate’s na?ve nature meant that she could more than likely swindle him out of every bit he carried, and maybe every bit of his crew’s, but that would have to be a venture for another time, destiny was churning in the background and the center of the labyrinth was were the prize, whatever that may be, was held.  “It seems mah dear Captain; that you don’t quite grasp mah powahs.” Xifeng states as she allows a gloved finger to wind across the table top.  Her pink eyes glistened in the darkness of her hood as she turned her attention back to the cards that sat face up.

 “Mah abilities peer tharough da ebbs ‘n’ flows ov tyme. Curses are da specialty ov da Roberts’ Clan. ‘Day be in da New World doh.” Xifeng states, she of course overlooked the Roberts child who was currently pounding out a living in the North Blue.  “Doh as ah wohman I take offense ov da fact you would wish harm on da wan that brought you into dis wurld.” She states, her tone a bit more harsh than just moments ago, but the seductive way she moved her hand over to the cards stayed true.  “Dat, howevah is b’tween you and yurs, judgmahnt be reserved fur action, nhot wurds.” she adds, her voice retuning to the calm flavor it had earlier. One by one as her gloved hand touched a card it vanished, seemingly into the table, as mysteriously as they had appeared.  “As fur yur other request, seein’ into d’ past is ah free offah. But seein’ forward in tyme, that chaild costs ‘n’ carries ah warnin’.” Xifeng cautions as the last of the visible cards vanish. 

 “Tyme is ah demandin’ mystriss ‘n’ her whims are stongar dan d’ currents ov da sea. To understan’ dem is to understan’ nature itself, ‘n’ she be ah jealous wan to.” Xifeng adds, the caution in her voice even more stiff than it was moments ago.   “Destiahny ‘n’ turms ov da future are always changin’. Da will ov othahs are d’ current in d’ stream ov tyme. I chan tell yur fortune t’day, but no two looks ‘n’to da future are d’ same. Wat I’m tryin’ to say be, what is told today chan be different da next tyme. “ Xifeng says while pulling a hand toward Kai, between her fingers a single card appears.  “Here chaild, take dis, it be d’ key you be lookin’ for, mahbe it unlock d’ concern ov yur mother.” is stated as Kai takes the card from her, looking over it the card is blank. But as he started to turn his attention back toward the cloaked seer, his faithful dog causes a scene barking up a storm as it ran up to him, it wanted another hotdog, but the man wanted Beli this time and Kaiser was the one with all the money. Staring blankly at the dog for a moment Kai returns his gaze toward Xifeng, but she was gone, her voice however floated on the sea air.   

 “D’ Towah.” her voice states as the card’s surface swirls and twists, the face of the card now shows a burning tower with a storm raging  in the background as a bolt of lightning flashes sundering the top of the tower. From the windows of the burning structure a king and his queen are leaping from the destruction to their deaths.  “D’ towah usually means the folly ov wan’s youth. Something you accomplished though lies and deceit or by wrong ideals com’ back to haunt ‘n’ ensnare you.” the voice adds with a chill,  “But fur you Kaiser D. Winter, d’ towah is yur next destination. Wance ah year d’ maze ov dis island opens. ‘N’ within’ dis maze heroes journey. Fer wealth ‘n’ fame. For you doh, it be destiahny.” Xifeng’s voice reassures, adverting the focus on the negative of the card.  “Chaild, I will b’ whaitin’ at d’ openin’ ceremony, Bring Livios, Adora ‘n’ Kestel. ‘Day will be moar help dan you can imagine.”~~


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 30, 2012)

*Daniel Dapper/Null Island*

A tall hooded figure walked through the streets of the small town:



Dapper had to rework several elements of his disguise since the time he'd spent on Greenwood island. His trench coat had gotten soaked and ruined by a recent downpour. His sunglasses and fake mustache had been misplaced recently as well. Luckily, he was able to make do with a long blue poncho and a large sun hat. He hadn't lost the gloves and shoes at least. The wooden puppet-like apparatus he used beneath the disguise to make it move, was all the same. 

As he strolled down the street, Dapper worried for a moment that his disguise wasn't working, but he shook this off when he spotted the town's bookstore in the town square. He gave the owner a nod of greeting as he entered the store, and headed straight for the history section.

According to information he'd received recently, this store should have an original copy of "Future of the Past" which detailed the technology of the Void Century.


----------



## Kuno (Mar 31, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

It didn't take long before Adora gave up on her way of getting back at Kai.  She realized that it was childish and petty.  Besides, she didn't have the right ingredients to make it work correctly.  So for the moment the idea was best shelved.  She continued to cook until her frustrations were worked out then moved onto dealing with getting the ship into a much better condition.  Especially her own room.  That was bothering her the most.

It was a much welcomed relief to get to a town that seemed to be having a festival.  ?I could use a good time...?  Adora sighed and headed toward her cabin.  She took a quick shower and as she reached for her normal clothes she decided that she would break out of her normal cycle and wear something different.  Adora pulled out a long skirt of silk with lace overlay.  Both fabrics were of a deep red color and flowed around her legs sitting low on her hips.  She pulled out a button up shirt of the same color and put it on.  Though instead of buttoning it all the way down she just closed two about halfway down then tied the bottom of the shirt together under her breasts.  This left her small waist showing, the small diamond in her bellybutton sparkled in the light. 

Slipping on a pair of black sandals Adora headed to the docks and into the streets to enjoy the festival.  She figured all three men were long gone by the time she had come out of her cabin.  The young woman didn't think to bring her knives either not expecting to need protection at the fair so for once she felt free and unburdened by responsibilities.  She wandered through, looking at baubles, and smelling the wonderful mix of aromas that surrounded her.  ?This should be loads of fun...?  

Adora's voice trailed off as she saw the little critter that they had adopted at the last island.  It scampered away for a moment, its barking causing people to look around with interest then shrug when they see the black blur.  Watching to where it ran she saw Kai talking to some woman at a booth.  ?Probably giving his money to stupid things yet again.?  She rolled her eyes and began to move forward the dog smelling her turned around and raced back leaving Kai to ponder whatever he had in his hands.

The pup grabbed the edge of her skirt with his teeth and pulled her toward the hotdog vendor.  With a laugh she picked the creature up.  ?Keelah!?  She laughed walking toward the man.  ?I guess he is hungry.  We'll take two.?

?Coming right up!?  The man grins at her and fixes up a couple of dogs and hands them over, one was without the bun.  

?Thank you sir.?  Adora hands him the beli and feeds the extra meat to the creature as they continue down the path.  ?I guess you at least have decent taste in food.?  She chuckles and walks right on by Kai.  'Let him lose his money...' she scowled slightly not seeing the woman but she only shrugged and kept walking.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2012)

Null island

Kaiser D. Winter

This child of destiny was left with just the card in his hands, the woman that gave it to him had disappeared, leaving only the card and some cryptic words. "Wealth and fame are my destiny huh?" He mumbled to himself, this is what he made of her words, it was not what she had meant but it sure did motivate him to check out this maze she spoke of. The prospect of the much desired wealth an fame, his worries about his mother were forgotten for the time being.

He inspected the card, front and back. "Am I supposed to keep this?" He asked out loud, in the hope the voice would respond, it didn't though. "I think I already have this trading card." He didn't actually, this wasn't one of the many popular Pocket Devil trading cards he collected up until recently. 

Like always, it didn't take much to distract him as Adora and their baby daughter, or so he referred to the newly adopted male puppy, passed by and Adora's change of clothing didn't went unnoticed by the man child. She looked hot! He couldn't help but stare at her for a while, then as he got suspicious about the reason she suddenly changed her clothing style like that, he looked around to see if that swindler named Livio was around.

"What was I thinking about again?" He only remembered when he spotted Adora's now distant form and quickly took after them to join his future family, if he had anything to say about it. "What's up with the clothing?" The way he popped out of nowhere and started spamming questions probably scared her half to death, he seemed unaware of it though. "You look real pretty like that.....Like...Well really hot!" He wasn't a gifted speaker, that much was obvious. 

"So is this for me?" 

"You shouldn't have, though it's appreciated."

"Is this how you apologize?"

"I like."

"Should I get half naked too?" He probably should've stopped somewhere around 'You look real pretty' perhaps the UC would be lucky enough to pass a Romance Academy with classes like 'Talking to girls 101', "How not to make an ass out of yourself' or 'Biology: removal of foot from mouth'.... He would benefit greatly from classes like that, it might undo the teachings of his father figure who was just as misinformed as young Kai though didn't have the excuse of not nothing any better.

Elsewhere on Null island

The UC wouldn't be the only party that would venture into the maze during this edition of the Maze of Heroes festival. The majority of the contestants had gathered at the market square where free drinks and fod was offered to those brave enough to try their luck in the Maze of Enlightenment. 

The first group and probably the most important one together with the UC was a foursome composed of Zubay, Shaw, Wu-Konga and her adopted monkey Monta. Individually all of them capable fighters but their strength lied in teamwork, despite being idiots, every last one of them, they worked well together.
These four were drinking and stuffing their faces with food like crazy, they didn't seem to care they might not be fully sober when the maze opened.

Another party, a duo this time, had taken a table for themselves and had seemed to make an romantic date out of it. Candles, wine, flowers, the works and the two seemed to tune out everything that happened around them, quite a feat as it was rather loud and chaotic at the square, but they only had eyes for each other.
Despite being off duty, the two wore their marine uniforms, and this duo of marine officers had decided to make an romantic trip out of their shore leave. 

Perhaps not everyone would have thought an adventure in a maze was very romantic but for these two just being with each other was just perfect, the icing on the cake though was the fact that this was a great opportunity to stroke their egos. Ensigns Romeo and Juliet would probably have more trouble inside than they were expecting.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2012)

Ser and Lancia

Omerta island

Despite the island being a paradise for crooks, they didn't take kindly to cheats, as Ser and his knight discovered because they've spent the last hour on the run from an angry mob after the Devil zoan was caught cheating at a card game and tried to set a bar on fire to buy time to escape.

"So what now, genius?" They had reached some kind of industrial area, near the docks, but a secluded area that didn't see as much activity as the docks where they initially arrived. 

"Seems kinda shady here?" Ser was more concerned with what was up here, the main docks were crowded with all kinds of illegal activity taking place in the open, he was pretty sure he saw people moving drugs of a cargo ship when he arrived. If they were that open about what went on, then why was there need for secrecy a mile or so away from it. 

Lancia was first to spot it, movement, and grabbed Ser by his collar and pressed both of them against a wall. A pair of guards walked past them but didn't notice them in the shadows. "Alright, now I'm definitely interested in what they're doing over here." His imagination went wild, if drugs and stolen goods didn't warrant secrecy or guarding, then whatever happened here must be seriously illegal.....And he would steal it! "Muhahaha!" 

SMACK

"Shut up you moron, and why are you laughing like that for no good reason!" 

Rubbing his head, Ser focused on his surrounding again. "Give me a boost." He started pawing at Lancia, for some reason her chest and rear were the first choice for hand holds as he tried to climb on her.

SMACK 

SMACK

SMACK

Now with a swollen lip and red palm prints on both cheeks, clearly visible despite his hybrid form naturally giving him a reddish skin tone, he was sitting on the floor while recovering from his beating. Lancia was still steaming but the venting she managed to had done her good.

"I didn't even manage to feel anything trough that armor..." He grumbled under his breath.

"What did you say!?" She couldn't hear him clearly but she was confident that it wasn't something she would've enjoyed to hear from that punk.

"Nothing!" He quickly replied, fearing that his bodyguard would initiate another beating session.

"What were you thinking!?"

"I wanted to get up on the roof, you're so tall, I figured if I stand on your head I'd be halfway up already."

"Roof?" She grabbed him by neck. "No problem umpf!" She tossed him on to the roof, not bothering to ask why he wanted to be on the roof in the first place.

"Agh!" It didn't go as smoothly as he hoped, the landing wasn't pleasant and he already had been smarting in the first place. Now up on the roof he had the view he wanted, several men were guarding around a fenced area that contained a building that seemed to be an abandoned factory. There were a couple of ships docked near the building, they seemed of superior quality and in better condition than the ships found at the other docks.

"Jackpot!" Inside the fenced area no men were patrolling, if they made it past them and the fence they would be in the clear. Most likely the building held the prize Ser was looking for.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2012)

Ser and Lancia 

Omerta Island

"So what was the plan again?" Lancia still had no idea what her partner was trying to accomplish here, getting the hell away from from this place was the smart thing to do but this idiot seemed hellbent on sticking around, to make matters worse he opted to break into a fenced area patrolled by guards. How was she supposed to protect a fool like this. 

They had made it over the fence, and were just now peeking inside the abandoned looking factory. While they didn't spot any signs of activity, it sure didn't sound abandoned and one look inside the abandoned steel mill confirmed that the building wasn't empty. It seemed to be converted half into a storage facility, with dozens of crates stacked in the center, and the other half had been converted into a detention facility with all kinds of animals caged. If Ser had been up to date with his half brother's exploits, he might've made the connection between the Titan Brother's operation and this place, which happened to be the storage facility of the main buyer of that poaching squad.

"When I'm morally offended by someone's actions, you just know it's bad." Ser sighed deeply as he looked around in the various cages, he was no angel but capturing animals like and selling it, or at least that was what he assumed, to people that would use those animals for reasons he probably didn't even want to know. 

"Ser, over here!" Lancia though, had found something she found even more sickening. One of the cages, though similar in layout and furnishing (As in straw on the floor) didn't contain animals. Instead a total of seven people were locked inside, all of the cowering at the sight of Ser and Lancia, and they didn't look like they had been treated all that well. 

"You punks are trying to steal from me!?" The sudden shout started the pair and they turned around to see a man in suit looking down on them from a floor up. He jumped over the railing and onto one of the cages.
"Me?!" He continued. "The boss of the Omerta's branch of the East Blue Mafia famiglia?" Well only technically though, seeing as how all of his superiors were away for various reasons, he didn't bother to add that disclaimer though. The official boss had been summoned to the Don, the second in command later went to Carpola to check up on an associate that lost their cargo they were supposed to bring here and as a result they attracted a lot of unwanted attention. An example was to be made of the Titan Brothers crew.

And then finally the last guy inbetween Led, as this mafiosi was called, went to inspect another operation that had fallen apart, one of their prostitute rings had fallen apart and seeing as this was one of the strong holds of the East Blue Mafia, one of the captains based here on Omerta island was sent to take care of it.

This left Led here, youngest son of the Omerta's mafia boss, in charge for the first time in his life. Which actually was a glorified guard position in his case, he wasn't trusted with much else and due to the paranoia of his father, one of his kids was always tasked to keep an eye on the main storage and other guards were only permitted to guard around the fence as the boss didn't trust they wouldn't try to steal or harm the merchandise in some way.

"Take him out Lancia, I'll take care of this." Who ever this guy was, he didn't seem much of a threat. He might've been wearing an expensive suit as you might've expected from a wise guy with a reasonable standing in the family, but Ser had him pegged as the son, cousin or whatever from an influential guy right away. The guy just screamed nepotism, but maybe that was because his tie seemed to be stapled to his shirt and said shirt was peeking out from his open fly. Yes, competence wasn't the first worst that come up when looking at this guy.

As Lancia drew her spear and charged at the acting mafia boss, Ser made a run for the small office he had spotted, the same one Led come from, and as expected a set of keys were hanging from a nail. Grabbing it, and a box of expensive looking cigars he spotted on a desk, he took off again. He jumped down, seeing that Lancia seemed to have an upper hand over Led, and rushed down to the cage again. "Alright, listen up." He began, while he did start checking which key went with this cage, he didn't intend to open it just yet. "I'm going to need a favor from you guys, if we all want to make it out of this place so pay attention."

Back with Lancia, her opponent didn't seem like much, he just went on the defensive right away when he spotted the armored amazon charging at him and so far he just ducked and rolled until he finally was cornered.
"Hmmm so this is a mafia boss." She was wrong on multiple accounts, this no boss and that casual strike she used to finish him off, well that wasn't going to cut it. Literally. 

Her eyes went wide as the spear tip just scraped across Led's chest. "Pfew thank Oda, I was kinda worried that you could cut trough steel, you're a very intimidating lady you know." While his skin wasn't made of steel, it was very durable on account of it being made of lead. Introducing Led, the bullet man, a humanoid bullet with a skin of lead and gunpower insides.

He held out a fist towards Lancia, his other hand slapped hard on the elbow. The force sufficient to ignite the gunpowder charge he had molded inside his right arm. His arm went off, the a flash and immense pressure blasting out of his elbow while his fist and the rest of his body, seeing as how it was attached to before mentioned fist, launched towards Lancia.

She completely off guard and didn't manage to block the strike, if it hadn't been for her armor she might've been seriously injured by that attack but as it was, she was just knocked away and crashed into a cage, hard enough to have the wind knocked out of her.

"Round 2 baby!" Led was about to finish Lancia off, or so he thought, but in his enthusiasm he had forgotten about Ser who had just wrapped up the business with the prisoners. That leathery first of his hybrid point smashed right into the Led's jaw. Now it was his turn to sent flying and he too crashed into a cage.

"Fuck that hurt!" The denser skin this form offered hadn't done much to protect him against that much denser skin of Led. Waving his pained hand and blowing on it, as if it would make a difference, Ser ran over to Lancia to see how she was doing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *ShinSenGumi*
> 
> Sendo
> 
> ...



TFIJ

ShinSenGumi

Docking Cavern, Bliss Island

The ensign frowned at the former toilet scrubber's words, Shin couldn't help but wonder what brought on this sudden lead regarding his son and what it was exactly that he had discovered. But the current Chief of the Investigation division was a good man, and so Shin would do whatever he could to help. "We have our orders though, but I don't see why we can't combine the two." After all, they were supposed to look around first before taking a closer look at the marine base, that look around the island could combined with the search for Sendo's son.

He stepped closer so that he could whisper the following. "What about that ensign though." He held his hand in front of his mouth and from behind it he pointed in the direction of Gumiko. 

Valentine and Setsuka

As predicted, as soon as the ship docked there were a bunch of local marines waiting for them together with one officer. And as expected, they came to escort Valentine's party to the base. Ensign Sinestro was their to pick them up, and to complete Valentine's hat trick, he also seemed rather displeased by the fact that a large crowd of marines started exiting the ship. 

"Uh, what exactly is going on Commander?" His attempt to keep it cool failed miserably, nevertheless Valentine pretended to be unaware of anything suspicious. "Hmm?"

"I mean, why are all these men disembarking, ma'am?"

"I prefer sir, actually, or my lady, my grace......Take your pick....Ma'am makes me sound old." That famous Valentine special death stare focused on the sweaty ensign. "Am I old ensign?" He quickly shook his head no while he swallowed audibly. "I didn't think so."

She was taking her time, while it might have looked like she was having a laugh with the marine, she really always acted in this fashion. She might've been stalling for her investigative parties, but screwing with the marine like that was entirely done unintentional. 

"My men have been granted shoreleave, if that's what you're wondering about ensign." She finally answered. "I take it you're here to escort me to the base?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. XI Battle of the Fringe Pt. II]​*​
[Beauty and the Beast, Jackie Vs Dianna Pt.I]​


* ?You saved me a lot of trouble then.?* Jackie replies taking a step toward General Fang. The blonde headed woman merely laughed while sliding her glasses back on her face.  ?And what trouble would that be Ms. Jack?? Dianna replies while lazily placing her hands on her hips. * ?I?ve been contracted to take your head, you?ve made it so I don?t have to look for you.?*  Jackie growls lowly. But again Dianna merely laughs at the proposition.  Insulted Jackie roars as she pulled a paw forwards, black razor sharp claws extruded and sparkled with a sinister gleam. * ?I?ll bathe my claws in your blood.?* Jackie bites as she dashed forward. With a leaping bound Jackie attacks, her extended claws tearing through the air leaving silver streaks in their wake.

But they miss their mark as Dianna?s form vanishes from view.  ?I hope you don?t think that you?re going to be able to touch me with such an uncouth attack.? Dianna calmly states. Turning Jackie?s eyes narrow the woman had vanished from her sight, pulling her nose to the air she takes several sniffs pulling the fragrant air in. A growl escapes her as she tuned to face Dianna, as she now sat on a crate; with a light laugh she pulled one leg over the other. Jackie?s ears fold back on her head as anger washed over her body and she bared her fangs before pulling both sets of claws to the side, * ?Predatory Cat Style, Twin Needle Strike!?* Jackie spit lunging forward, but Dianna seemed not to care as the large cat creature neared. With a solid smash, the crate Fang was sitting on is shattered. But again it appeared that Dianna had vanished.  ?Again, its fruitless.? Dianna states, she was now sitting on Jackie?s left shoulder. 

* ?I?ll floss my teeth with your entrails!?* Jackie howled while spinning with a slashing blow. But again Dianna easily evades the attack.  ?That?d be strike three ?Calico? Jack.? Dianna says confidently as she bounced several yards away, her chest lightly jarring with each bounced under the tight uniform she wore.  ?I do believe that, it would be my turn now.? she adds stifling a yawn. A light giggle escapes her lips as she pulled her glasses from her face again. Then moving them to her face she lightly bites down on one of the arms. Jackie cocks a brow in confusion, did this woman actually just state it was her turn?  ?I see you are either too dimwitted in that form to understand, or you haven?t realized I allowed you those three attacks.? Dianna adds with an arrogant gusto as she folded the glasses down and slid one of the arms between her ample bosom.  ?I warn you now Jack. Dorff nor Walkian are close to my league.? she states dropping both hands to the hilts of her thin sabers.

Jackie?s pupils dilate, it had been years since she felt this level of killer intent, it was strange coming from such a ravishing and seemingly sophisticated woman. But Jackie wasn?t able to contemplate this very long as for a fourth time the woman vanishes from view. Dianna?s speed was just too great to follow; it seemed to even surpass Jackie?s enhanced senses.  ?Crimson Technique, Saber Beetle Cross.? Dianna says as she appeared behind Jackie, both hands still on her weapons as they clung to her hips. Turning Jackie?s ears fold back down on her skull, * ?Don?t toy with me.?* Jackie growls angrily turning on clawed foot.  ?Did you hear it?? Dianna asks as she pulled her head to the side throwing a gaze toward Jackie. * ?Hear what??* Jackie replies, the confusion rooted deeply in her voice.  ?The flutter of their wings?? Dianna replies as large crimson streaks encompass Jackie?s frame several times, each sounding like the clattering of insect wings. Jackie grunts, her body felt as if it had been slammed with the force of a canon blast. 

Jackie?s eyes roll to the back of her head as red paints the air erupting from a multitude of cuts that crisscrossed her body. Falling to a knee it appeared as if she were bowing to Dianna. A smile crossed the blonde?s features as she walked up to her, grabbing a fang she pulls Jackie?s gaze up to hers.  ?That is a good look for you, bowing at my feet.? Dianna scoffs as Jackie panted heavily.  ?Beg for me, I may spare you and make you a pet.? Dianna adds with a vile snicker as she tossed Jackie to the ground with an unceremonious thud.  ?Nothing eh? Well you?re not worth killing with my hand, I?ll send Walkian in, after I reprimand him for cowardice.? she laughs as she turns away. * ?N-never.?* Jackie growls as she reached out and grabbed Dianna by the ankle.  ?I see even after taking that you still have some fight left in you.? Dianna states kicking Jackie?s grasp away.  ?But in the end, its nothing but heroic nonsense.? she adds tuning to face the she cat as she stood back up.  ?One more Cross should end this.? is firmly stated as both hands fall from under her chest to the hilt of her blades.

Closing her eyes, it appeared as if Jackie was accepting her fate as Dianna vanished. * ?Predatory Cat Style, Saber Cat Fangs??* Jackie whispers as she fell into a counter action. With a sharp jolt Dianna is brought out of her high speed motion, crimson streaks zooming past the two as they clashed. Biting down Jackie halts the forward motion of her opponent by catching her sabers in her teeth.  A heavy bite destroys the thin weapons, which forces Dianna to break away.  ?How?!? she howls tossing the handles of her weapons to the ground. Panting, Jackie merely points to Dianna?s ankle, it was bathed in Jackie?s blood. Dianna scowls, Jackie?s scent had been her undoing.  ?Perhaps you aren?t as stupid as I thought.? she states pulling a hand to the small of her back ~~

[Meanwhile at Black Cavern Manor, Ovrkil]​
A column of black smoke erupts and reaches for the misty sky, it is heavily accented with the orange hues of the flames that it hid, ?Bring the forces back, defend the mayor?s house!? a voice shouted over the cracking flames as the sounds of military boots grinding off the stones can be heard. A monstrous roar follows as the Steel Squadron and Enclave pour from the billowing smoke to barricade a large double set of doors. Swords and rifles are readied as the doors start to buckle and a moment later it splinters as a glint of gun metal grey can be seen, and crimson erupts past silver teeth catching men and battlements ablaze. ?Protect the Mayor!? Another voice shouts drowning out the shouts of anguish. In the commotion a large tail splinters a stone wall as the form of a large mech T-Rex comes into view, a column of fires spilling over its teeth for a second time~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2012)

*[The Hands of Time, Null Island]*​
[Preparing for the Labyrinth]​
Xifeng lightly moves from the entrance of an alleyway. Her lovely pink eyes darting from side to side, looking to see if she had been followed. When she deemed it was safe she pulled her light red hood back over her head to obscure her features and walked into the busting crowd of the square, even in her strange attire she seemed to blend in seamlessly with the people as they dressed in all manner of strange and ornate clothing, this was a joyous occasion after all, the people were to honor Oda with this event as they did every year. 

[20 Minutes Later]​
A large black man pushed his way through the large crowd,  “Outta my way you urchins!” he growled angrily while pushing several people away from him with a silver arm. “Would you watch where you’re going you big oaf!” one of them screams as he stumbled to the side.  “Wut you say to me twerp?” the large man growls, his giant muscles ripple under the fishnet shirt he wore as he picked the much smaller man up and pulled him to his face.  “If I had half a mind I’d”,  “You’d be dangerous, now stop causing a ruckus, get over here and sit down.” a sharp yet feminine voice cuts through the air with a snap, this causes the larger man to freeze. Looking over he sees a woman with light pink hair. In sharp contrast to his padded grey vest, fishnet shirt and black cargo pants she wears a white sleeveless overcoat worn over a brown turtleneck shirt zipped up to the top. A green metallic pauldron is worn over her left shoulder and has two yellow stripes signifying that in some army she once ranked as a sergeant. Between the yellow bars a strange cross that has been burned into the material can be seen. She wears a red cape attached to her uniform near her left shoulder blade, a long black sleeve over her left arm, knee-high leather boots, and a brown mini-skirt over high-topped black shorts. A strange weapon holstered off her back can be seen hanging next to the chair she sat in. 

The large man growls as he turns to the woman, putting the man down, he threatens to backhand him as he ran off, the muscles in his arms flexing under a tattoo of the strange cross that was on the woman’s pauldron.   “You sure know how to ruin my fun Samantha.” the large man broods as he stomps over to the table the woman sat at.  “That’s Marshall Striffe to you Sinbad and you're making a scene.” she growled back pulling rank. The large man growled as he pulled a chair,  “If Commander Sabrewulf was here”,  “He isn’t here Commander Breaker, and if he was. I still outrank him as well.” Samantha growls back while slamming a fist off the table.  “Now, what did our contact have to say?” she demands, pulling herself to a more refine posture as she placed her elbows on the table so she could cup her hands together. 

 “Nutting good, seems we’ve got some competition.” the large man replied as he shifted his weight as he sat in the chair.  “And?” Striffe replied, her patiences seemed to be wearing thin.  “Yeah, yeah. Get your panties out of that bunch they’re in.” the man barks back with little respect as she pulled a rolled up poster. Striffe’s features turned red, but she caught herself and breathed deeply calming herself as she took it from Breaker. Unfurling it she is confronted with a smiling young man.  “There are a couple of them; word is they aren’t all that bright.” Breaker states as he folds an arm up and leans on it. Striffe’s eyes narrow as she glances up to the large man,  “You should be one to talk.” she barks as she dropped the Wanted Poster on the table. The name on the poster was Kaiser D. Winter. ~~


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2012)

Core Eve

"I didn't know my mother." Core answered before looking back down and continued moving, "She died while giving birth to me."

Core didn't take any offense to his question because it didn't hurt her one bit. Her mother died and since she didn't know her, she felt nothing towards the woman departure. She closed her eyes as they walked into the tunnel as she thought about the woman that she stole her name from. The name that her father loved so much, Core brushed back her hair before looking at Deigo. Should she tell him more.

She was so torn against what she wanted and what she would actually benefit her. But then she only smiled before realizing that nothing was more painful than to her then keeping it in more than anything.

"..." Core sighed, "I didn't know her and I'll never know her..."

"I don't know whether that will hurt me or its something of an unwanted feelings..." she sighed before continued her trip.

"But any way I don't know her and that the way I have to accept things." she said before moving forward mentally and physically ahead of him


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ser and Lancia

Omerta Island​*
"Sor...Umpff!" She was about to apologize to her captain, that he had to step in like that, after all she was his knight and she saw it as her duty to fight all of Ser's battles for him. She never managed to bring out that apology though, as to her shock, Ser suddenly dove on her and started pawing at her and kissing her. It took a few seconds for her to process this sudden and much undesired assault, but she eventually clocked him. Only once, but it did the job and got the Devil Zoan of her.

"What the hell!?" She kicked him once, for good measure. 

"Yeah, what the hell?"

"I'm asking you!" She kicked him once more. "Why did you start kissing and groping me?!"

"Agh!" When he had recovered, he finally answered. "It was C.P.R .you shebeast, you were down, it seemed like the appropriate thing to do."

"You're only supposed to do that when someone isn't breathing!" She was over the initial shock, still it had been a rather unpleasant moment for her. It would be awhile before she could forgive him.

"Well better safe than sorry, besides it was quite enjoyable up until you turned all violent on me.....You shoud really work on tha...Agh!" This kick seemed to be the one to drive her point home, as he dropped the subject.

"Oi, a lovers quarrel?" By now Led was on his feet again, and showed little to no damage. Lancia and Ser were in a far worse shape, but Ser's condition was largely due to Lancia. "If you want, I can give you a moment for the two of you to kiss and make up?"

While Ser did shoot a hopeful glance towards Lancia, the cold look she gave him was answer enough. "Thanks, but I think we'll pass." He dusted himself off and prepared for the battle. "It's been a while but it looks like we'll have an old fashioned two versus one."

*Servantes D. Albion and Lanciella du Lac VS Led the substitute mafia boss*

"I guess round two is about to begin?" He couldn't help but smirk, Ser was referring to Led's earlier comment when he tried to finish Lancia off after catching her by surprise. 
"Ding ding!"

Led, feeling invincible and who could blame him with that lead skin of his, charged straight at Lancia and Ser. 

"Hell Blazer!" It was one of his hell fire breath attacks, the range short but wide, Led barreled straight trough the flames and as Ser expected it didn't harm him really, but it obstruct his vision. 

"Lightning Charger!" The first thing Led saw when he stepped out of the flames, was the armored amazon barreling down on him with her spear aimed right at him. She jammed it straight into his chest, the force hoisting him off the ground, despite his considerable weight, and Lancia expertly spun her opponent around and finally smashed him into the floor.

He tried to get up, making full use of his incredible durability in an attempt to strike her when she least expected it, but Ser was one step ahead of him. As he sprinted towards him, another was launched "Hell Blazer!" which grounded the Lead man, and Ser diverolled right over the burning mafoisi. Mid-jump the spaded tailed whipped down into the flames and grabbed hold of Led, Ser's momentum in combination with a timed release did the rest, Led was sent flying once more.

Despite the fact the devious and self centered Ser and honorable and kindhearted Lancia didn't seem very compatible, they did fight well together when they had to. The two just were perfectly in synch, with one tagging in right when the other had finished his/her attack. 

Like now, Ser was free to prepare his next attack and Lancia was already launching her's. She expected to finish it though, she had underestimated Led before but her most powerful attack would break trough that lead shell of his. "Lightning Schocker!" Flames still covered Led, obscuring his form but she just aimed straight into the ball of fire. 

*Blam!*

It wasn't just the shell used to power this attack that caused the noise, Led had activated his ability to shoot himself like a bullet and he suddenly flew straight into Lancia and her attack. The lance shattered, but so did Led's armor and his shoulder. The force of the two attacks colliding into each other, damaged the both of them and sent them spiraling in opposing directions. 

Led landed on his feet though, despite his shoulder being ruined and being well known for being severely lacking in the brains department, he knew that he couldn't afford to stay down, even for a moment, if Ser would perform his follow up move in the condition that he was currently in, it would be over, so he just gritted his teeth and gave this next move his all. If he could just take out Ser, than the already seriously injured Lancia shouldn't be much of a threat. 

With his functioning arm, he slapped his left leg, detonating the charge he had molded in that leg. He barreled towards Ser, slammed into him and wrapped his good arm around the smaller Ser, his broken shoulder made it difficult to get a good hold on Ser but he persevered and even grabbed the upper arm of his bad arm, despite the immense pain it caused. With his heel, he detonated the charge in his right leg and sent the two of them flying. 

They crashed trough the upper floor first, than the roof and they made it quite high up in the air. As soon as Led had managed to mold another gun powder charge, this time one in each leg. He slammed his heels together and sent the two of them rocketing towards the ground. Led would crawl back on his feet, eventually, Ser would most likely be squashed. 

The Zoan had figured as much and started to try and wiggle his way out of this death grip, flame spewing didn't seem to do much. As disgusting as it was, the situation was desperate enough that he eventually bit his long fangs down into the wounded shoulder of Led, it did the trick and the two were separated.

Awesome, though he still had a problem. He was still on his way to a messy death if he didn't do something fast. "Come on Devil Zoan, get me some wings!" He tried tapping into the powers of his DF, he was supposed to have wings but never managed to form them in his hybrid form. 

Ser's form started to shift, leathery wings popped out of his back but was it in time? Led was first to impact with the ground, a huge dust cloud rising up that obscured Ser's faith.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 2, 2012)

Ser and Lancia VS Led: Conclusion

That was, until a winged figure popped out of it and glided across the ground and towards the factory where he had been fighting just before. The landing was a bit bumpy, he had been going fast and flying was new to him. But with a big smile, Ser was jumping with joy at his latest achievement. 

With a noticable spring in his step, he bounded over to the door, and that was when he first noticed something was off. The door knob was almost as high as he was. "What the?"

*Introducing Ser's first Devil Point: The imp.*
He was in full demon form,  about a meter high with with dark red skin and teeny horns poking from behind his hair that had turned black. Everything was small about him, from his hands to his spaded tail. It was a rather unimpressive form and seemed more at home on the bed together with the rest of the demonic looking stuffed toys of a satanic little girl. Nevertheless it had wings, though and it seemed nible enough, it would have it's use.

He did quickly revert back to his hybrid point though, he didn't want Lancia to see him like that. When the pirate had made it back to his partner, he discovered that she had climbed back on her feet again but she was in bad shape. She probably should have been resting but she was collecting and the remnanets of her shattered lance, shedding tears over the fact that she had just ruined a family heirloom. When she noticed Ser returning, she relieved he seemed fine but quickly hid her face to hide the fact that she had been crying. 

If he had seen anything, he didn't say anything about. "We should go, this probably attracted a lot of attention. "As if on cue, doors were slammed open and a bunch of guards yelled out for their boss. 

Ser helped Lancia collect the pieces of her Gae Buidhe and then supported her as they made a break for the seaside exit. Outside Ser glanced at the crater that held Led, he fought the urge to confirm the kill, this could possibly come back to bite him in the ass but right now he couldnt afford to finish of Led, if it was needed. 

"We can't run far like this." 

"I've got this." These words rarely inspired confidence when coming from the mouths of this particular branch of D. clan members. But Ser was better at planning than his younger half brother Kai. They ran straight towards one of the ships, which apparently was already prepared for departure as it took off as soon as they set food on it.

"But....How?" As she looked around she noticed a bunch of people hard at work, they looked familiar but she had a hard time to place them. 

"The slaves we freed, I proposed that they would prepare this ship for departure in return for our help." He kept to himself that he also requested some other things from them.

"Uhmm..... Mister Red Horn." A giant of a man, if he was one, his complexion hinted at something more exotic, approached Ser. His voice and expression suprisingly soft and gentle despite his imposing appearance. "That present you talked mentioned..."

"Ah good." They turned towards something hidden under a canvas, after a wave of Ser's arm, the giant removed it and revealed a rather large horse. It was in actuality a cousin to the more common horse, this species was native to New World and resembled a unicorn. Though there was nothing sweet or cuddly about them as they tended to be rather vicious and that horn of their's was used to hunt prey or spear whoever was foolish enough to try and snuggle with them.

They were smart though, and this one had enough sense to go along with the recently freed slaves after Ser had freed them on the condition they would do some work for him. 

"Tada" While he tended to act very much like a jerk and especially so to woman, which appeared to be a family curse, he could be a decent guy to the people he was close to. He knew Lancia well and knew that she had missed a horse after having grown up riding them, and when older she rode them into battle. Now that Ser had a ship, keeping one around wasn't as much of a challenge as before. 

Though still upset about her lance, she had some trouble finding her tongue and it was hard to truly be happy with her present but she appreciated the gesture nonetheless. A quick hug was Ser's reward.

The captain got up and while walking away from Lancia and towards the horse, he said the following. "Don't worry about your weapon, I intend to recruit a blacksmith next, we'll get it fixed in no time." He had it all planned out, first his knight who would be his shield. He had that in Lancia, she would make protect him from threats. An advisor was supposed to have been next, someone with wisdom and perhaps more adventurous than Lancia to balance her and her concern for Ser's safety. 

After that a Navigator, shipwright, scholar, doctor and finally a blacksmith were next. But he could switch the order around a bit, besides his sword needed some sharpening.


----------



## DVB (Apr 2, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
Bounty: 140,000
Current Location: Digger Town, Anciano Island, North Blue
Arc I- Northern Nakama Nativity 
Chapter II: The Maiden, The Punk and the Gunpowder Plot*

"I didn't know my mother." Core answered before looking back down and continued moving, "She died while giving birth to me."

Diego turned around. That would explain things. However, there was a rather... nonbothered tone about it. She never knew her mom. However, he decided not to press the issue unless she wanted to tale more about it. Apparently she decided to talk more about it.

"..." Core sighed, "I didn't know her and I'll never know her..."

"I don't know whether that will hurt me or its something of an unwanted feelings..." she sighed before continued her trip.

"But any way I don't know her and that the way I have to accept things." she said before moving forward mentally and physically ahead of Diego.

Diego wondered if he should say something. He bit his tongue. He wondered if she was applying for all of this or whatnot. He got back ahead of her. It wasn't long until they approached the end. Diego began climbing up and carefully took a peak.

Helix City was nice. It was mostly made of stone with large buildings. There was some grass and lots of trees and parks. However, there was an atmosphere of gray. A few people were out, mostly kids playing. They were nervous though. Diego turned slightly and saw why. Sleeping at the drill-shaped fountain was one of the cult members.

Diego got a creepy vibe from them. Regardless, Diego stepped out carefully and helped Core out. The duo moved to a nearby alley to hide from public view. "Alright. We need to find a map or something to find the base. We can then free Animak and then we find Nomis," Diego whispered to her.

((Hoping Eternity can post his characters so they can meet))


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 3, 2012)

*Null Island*

_"Ah! What the- help!"_ A youthful looking man struggled to get himself out of a large net, which had wrapped itself completely around his body. _"Brother!"_ A young girl of about 12 shouted as she came running to the man's aid. Before she could make it to the net, a large vulture swooped down in front of her and let out a loud shriek. "Craaaaaa!"

The girl fell back at the sight of the decrepit bird's appearance. She backed away in fear as the creature crept it's way closer to her. The bird suddenly stopped at the sound of a gunshot which came from just 20 or so feet away. The girl looked back to see a tall, pale skinned man who looked like he was approaching his middle age. He held a large rifle pointed towards the sky. *"Now what's all this, Agnes?"* The vulture flew over and landed on the man's shoulder. 

_"Mister, did you set this trap? My brother got himself caught. Please, could you help us?"_ The girl asked as she stood up. The man eyed her, then shifted his gaze towards the young man. *"Yer damn lucky ya ain't a boar."* He said as he drew a knife and walked towards the man. For a moment, the man cringed, thinking he was going to stick him, but he simply cut the net open pulled the man to his feet. 

*"Now, get lost, ya dumbasses. I gotta set this damn thing up again."* He said without looking at the man.

The young man and his sister were about the leave when he looked back at the hunter. _"What...exactly are you trying to catch, if you don't mind me asking?"_ The hunter let out a grunt as he picked up the net. He turned back towards the two. *"Special quarry, ya wouldn't believe me if I told ya. But I been trackin' it fer over a year now. Hurry up an' get lost already."*

The two didn't pry any further and ran off, back towards the village. The vulture, Agnes, let out a couple of light squawks into the hunter's ear. *"Nope, he's on this island, girl. I'm positive."* He said with a grin.

*Jackson Lynch
Professional Hunter of Rare Animals*


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 3, 2012)

*The Socks*

The man in the fedora let the marine's body he had just killed drop to the ground. His sword had slid out of his body. Blood dripped down onto the blinded marine that was being carried. The man in the fedora put him out of his misery.

"Honestly? Impersonating me? I know you may be a little upset because you're getting blamed for my kills. Truth be told, I'm a little upset you're getting all of the credit. I thought this made us even," The man in the fedora said to Sal.

"Like anything, if you're upset enough, do something about it, Sal said in return.

The man in the fedora slowly began laughing. At first it was a little chuckle, but then it developed into so much laughter he was choking, "You have some serious balls. If you were to live longer, you'd have probably become something. Oh well," 

Before Sal knew it, the man was right next to him. Sal himself was stabbed through the stomach. He coughed up some blood onto the man's face. Sal was going insane. He was tough enough so that he didn't die instantly, but it was still the most painful thing he had experienced until then.

The man got close to Sal. His mouth was next to his ear. He whispered, "You knew this was coming,"

*"BANG!"*

Sal fired a handgun that he had concealed on him right at the man's chest. The man's eyes widened. He let go of his sword and stumbled back, "You..."

"One less asshole to worry about, huh?" Sal summoned his bees.

"No..." The man whispered.He received a bee smack on his forehead, the he fell to the floor, "Please..." He hardly managed to utter.

Sal blasted him one more time. This time in the head. Silently, he made it to his ship. He untied it, opened the sails and got out of port just barely before falling to the ground. He fought the urge to go to sleep. He knew if he did so he wouldn't wake back up. The nearest island was only a couple of hours away. Sal knew this, but still doubted that he would make it. He couldn't even get off of the deck, much less sail the ship properly.

"He got me after all. Hopefully he won't brag in hell," Those were the last words Sal muttered before he went to sleep.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 3, 2012)

Taskforce Infinite Justice
Grani John Roz
Docking Cavern, Bliss Island
The crew was debarking at last. The ShinSenGumi trio was making plans, and the Commander was being led off with her stooge by one of the Base's Marine recruits. Grani snorted. Now that he was Scout Division Commanding Officer, it wouldn't do to be slacking off. Of the three groups Grani's had clearly been assigned the most difficult job, and he would have to get started now if he wanted to be finished before everyone else.

Grani went under deck and, after a minute, came out with 6 iron cage lanterns. One each, and another set for backups. He quickly dispensed the lanterns to Kenneth and Zero and said "Right, let us make haste, Kenneth, Jean-Luc Montpellier." He chuckled under his breath.

The three of them descended down the ramp onto the cold cavern floor. The cave was half lit with the light from the entrance, showing off it's dim recesses and jagged walls. Stalactites at least 20 feet long hung from the ceiling of the cavern, leaving a clearance of almost twice that length between the stalactites and floor. The waves continued to splash through the arch-shaped entrance, lapping against the Lady Infinite Justice. The water worried him a bit. The cavern they were in currently was on high ground, forcing the waves outside to crash against 10 foot cliffs instead of gaining entry. This meant the cave floor was relatively dry, despite it's proximity to the sea. However, there were almost certainly other entrances to this cave, and if they existed below sea level then Grani's group would have to wade through some water, assuming their paths weren't blocked off entirely. As handy as Devil Fruits were, they tended to complicate these sort of situations (Grani still recalled the humiliation of being rescued by a chore boy when he had fallen overboard).

The Trio descended down the cavern through the only visible entrance, a circular niche with the entrance half covered in stone. They moved nimbly over the fallen stalactites and boulders in their path (except for Kenneth, who was more prone to stumbling over them or pushing them aside), taking care not to drop the lanterns as they lighted their path forward. They reached the bottom of the incline to find their path forking into two other pathways. One lead upward and was a smoother path than the last, the other was the same as the one they were on.  (Kenneth?s color) ?Ah beh heddin up,? Kenneth said, taking the lead and proceeding up the hilly tunnel. ?Ah don?t much cahr for those rocky paths.?

It occurred to Grani that they ought to mark their paths, so he pulled out his dagger and cut off one of his fingernails.  He set it down on the side of the path they had just come from. It wasn?t so much about seeing it, as it was knowing it was there. Because Grani could levitate body parts within a certain radius of him due to his Devil Fruit powers, a side effect was that he was also consciously aware of every part of his body, even a fingernail sliver. When they returned to this path, Grani would recall the fingernail, thereby revealing the path they had come from. He decided to reward himself for his ingenuity with a little fun.

?So, Jean-Luc Montpellier,? Grani addressed Zero, his toothy grin reflected in the lantern light. ?I heard that there?s this disease going around, called Hemacrosis or something or other. It works on human bone.? As they walked further up, Grani put his right hand in his pocket. ?They say that a guy can be going about business as usual, without an inkling, when his hand suddenly comes off! What do you think of that? GRANAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH-? Grani pulled his hand from his pocket to stifle his laughter, only to find that it was no longer there. ?AHHHHHHHHHHHH!? Grani yelled, not disclosing that his hand was detached in his pocket, or that his devil fruit powers were responsible and could easily fix his ?wound.?

?AH, IT HURTS!!!!? Grani yelled as he writhed on the ground of the gradual incline. Now, how would his partners react to his joke?

(OOC: Once you both reply, I think it would be best if one of us posts about us continuing through the cavern, and we could meet the fishman either in that post or the one after that (Though the fishmen should be at least a couple passageways away))


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. XII, Downfall of Silvermoon Isle]​*​
Dawn is just starting to break on the horizon and as light like fingers stretch over the sky they are met at the horizon by columns of billowing smoke, black and rancid. Twisted with fear and pain, these columns paint a grim picture on the morning canvas. Below the smoke is a small Northern Blue Isle, once a peaceful Military Island, it now lay in ruins as most its settlements had been laid to waste. Off the coast of the Island a large vessel can be seen, on the sails a strange cross can be seen. 



?Marshall Raynes!? a voice calls; a man in light armor approaches a man standing near the ships railing, though he doesn?t respond to be called out too. ?Sir!? the man repeats as he gets closer to the man as he watched the Island burn.  ?What is it Knight?? the man asks as he turns.  The man wears a deep red haori that has a blue lining, though the lining cannot be seen as the haori is kept closed with thick black and blue straps with two belts wrapped around them. A brown highly decorated pauldron clings to his left shoulder. In the center of the piece the same cross that is on the sails is burned into place. Beaded trinkets hang from it. His black pants lightly rustle as he turns while his black laced up boots squeak of the wooden deck of the ship. Sloshing can be heard as the jug that hung from his side rolled in place. A large collar covers most of his face while pair of sunglasses covers a scar that has left his right eye lifeless and closed. ?Sir!? the man states falling to a one knee, knelt stance. ?Sir, reports state that commander Sabrewulf has breached the Mayor?s Manor.? The man replies his head deeply bowed. 

 ?Excellent, perhaps we can put this whole fiasco behind us soon.? Raynes states lowly while he turned back to observe the island.       

[Beauty and the Beast Pt.II Jackie Vs Dianna]​

A pained grunt leaves Jackie as her broken form slams off a burnt wall and then falls to a clump on the floor below.  ?My, now what were you saying about flossing your teeth with my entrails?? Dianna mussed as she allowed a strange looking baton to fall into view. It sparked can crackled with strange energy as Jackie tries to pull herself to her feet. But being the sadist she was, Dianna didn?t allow Jackie the opportunity, and the pointed toe of her high heels catches Jackie just above the kidneys. The shock of the hit forces Jackie to gasp in pain and collapse back to the hard stone floor with a thud. 

*~CRACK!! BZZZZZT!~*

Another solid slap from the baton catches Jackie across her jaw, the force causing her to spin to her back.  ?What?s the matter honey?? Dianna asks walking around Jackie?s prone form as blood oozed from her mouth. It was dark and viscous and almost seemed as if it were clotting as it ran.  ?I suspect you?re starting to realize this is hopeless.? Dianna firmly states as she squats down to Jackie, who?s injuries were starting to take their toll as she could no longer hold her transformation. With a light moan she reverts back to her human form.  ?Bet your wondering why your senses failed you, aren?t ya?? Dianna teased as she slammed the baton off Jackie?s already injured ribs. Several can be heard breaking over the sound of the electronic buzz of the weapon.  ?This Baton is called an Electro Mag Rod. Its Void Century Tech.? Dianna spits arrogantly as she stood back to her feet.  ?Its electric and magnetic properties are more than likely the cause.? Dianna states as she turned the weapon off,  ?Though I doubt you care at this point.? is added as she turned to walk away.

 ?W-where d-do you think you?re g-oing?? Jackie asks, turning Dianna sees that she, Jackie, had pulled herself back to her feet.  ?I see you?re going to force me to kill you after all.? Dianna states, an angry air about her voice as the electric buzz of the Electro Mag Pod can be heard again. The next moments seem to pass in slow motion as Dianna vanishes from view. Jackie can sense every blow as they rain down on her battered and beaten body. The wrappings that cover her chest and abdomen rip with every impact and her entire body jars from every shattering blow. The assault is so quick, so powerful that Jackie who was hopeless in her transformed state was even more helpless as a mere human. Soon the beating ends and time seems to speed back up to its normal pace.  ?Secret Crimson Technique, Mizuchi.? Dianna states, crooking her head toward Jackie, she cuts her a glance.  ?You heard it too, didn?t you? The Voice of the Wind.? She asks as a violent crimson wind seems to kick up around Jackie causing her hair to flair all over the place.

As it dies down Jackie again collapses as thick matted blood seeps from beneath tattered bandages.  ?You?ve tried my patience today Ms. Jack. Do please stay down and die with some shred of dignity.? Dianna states coldly. Jackie can only weep silently; she couldn?t even muster the energy to cry aloud. And for a short few moments she cursed her weakness, the fact she could allow herself to end in this sorry state. But in the end, she was her parent?s child and her attention turned to them, she saw the love in their eyes fade to disappointment. She felt that cold gaze her father gave people right before he landed their heads in their laps. It chilled her to the core, and she shudders. _ ?NO!_ she thinks harshly to herself. If there was a drop of Roberts? blood left in her, she would fight. Be it this fabled will of D?, her mother?s tenacity or her father?s inhuman endurance Jackie pulled a fist to the sky and slammed it to the stone ground,  ?NO! I will NOT die this way!? she screams at the top of her sore lungs. Dianna pauses and merely shakes her head, turning she is stunned to see that Jackie had already made it back to her feet.  ?Not one for dignity are we?? she asks. But Jackie only stares a hole through her. 

At that moment something snapped inside the Mercenary, * ?Watch yourself.?* Jackie snarls as two large fangs again split her lips and framed her chin.  ?Not this tired routine again.? Dianna scoffs as the buzz of her weapon switches back on. But this time Jackie?s transformation is different from the first, she grazes the 6?9? mark and her muscle mash streamlines making for a much less bulky form. Dianna doesn?t take note though, she is too overconfident, she after all had already beaten this cat before.  ?They say cats have nine lives, though I?d never had believed it. Until?? She pauses in mid-thought. Jackie had vanished. A moment later Dianna is forced to dodge away and with a loud `tink!` her weapon slides in the opposite direction. Blue arcs sparking with each spin across the stony ground and for the first time in her career she carried a worried expression.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos Pt. XII Cont.]​*
[Black Cavern Manor]​ 

 “Ovrkil, stand down.” Victor’s voice boomed even over the roar of the flames that licked at the morning sky. A mechanical growl leaves the large monster’s voice synthesizer, and its crimson optics cut a glance toward the approaching commander. The beast turned its gaze back to the round small man at its feet, and its steel trap mouth opened as if to ignore the direct order is CO gave it. But as a mechanical roar reverberated down its core a queue prompt appeared in the upper right hand corner of its H.U.D. _ ? Battle Directive Override Initiate_ the prompt reads and deep in the core of the beast a whirl can be heard as internal cooling systems forcefully kick on. Small slits across the surface of the large dinosaurian form opens and steam pours forth. Several moments later large sections of plate armor rotate and spin and soon the humanoid form of Ovrkil emerges.  “Order acknowledged Commander Sabrewulf.” Overkil confirms as he steps to the side.

From an opening Victor walks in, his coat flows as a figure in the shadows begins to move.  “Take charge of the mayor, Jackie. Take him to the town square for a public execution.” Victor commands as Jackie steps from the shadows, her jade green eyes flash with devious delight. Walking up to the fat mayor she wrapped her hands into his hair and lifts the man to his feet,  “Come on fat boy, you have a date with death.” Jackie says with an almost satanic delight. ~

[The Fringe Outpost]​
Dianna stumbles back, small wounds litter her body, and she grunts angrily as she cupped a particular nasty one that crossed her left arm rendering it almost lifeless. Across from Dianna, Jackie stood in her new hybrid state. Though she like Dianna was worse for ware, the injuries she had sustatined up to this point across her encounters on Silvermoon were quickly stacking. And as her vision blurred she realized she had possibly two more attacks before she physically gave out. * “Predatory Cat Style.”* She grumbled under her breath, her own blood running down the length of her fangs. * “Knave of Fangs.”* She grunts with a burst of speed. Dianna could only grunt and brace herself, in this new form Jackie was too fast for her, and her durability wasn’t high, she was a quick kill, not a prolonged brawler. Two sets of claws rack up her body from her waist. Her ornate military coat shreds and opens and the neat white blouse underneath lightly open as well as her tie falls away.

The impact of the double blow sends the woman skyward toward the ceiling. * “Finishing Technique, Bow Breaker.”* Jackie roars while Dianna’s limp body slams off the relatively low ceiling. With a powerful bound she catches Dianna as she just starts to fall, with a spin Jackie spins as she catches Dianna’s head with one arm. The other catches the woman about her knees and her back brought across the small of Jackie’s back. A quick plummet later a sickening sequence of cracks is heard. A terrible scream escapes Dianna just before Jackie flips her off face first onto the stone floor. All that was left was to finish the woman off as she lost consciousness. Turning Jackie freezes, a warm sensation emanates from her chest. Glancing down a deep crimson stains her tan fur. “No you don’t” Walkian’s voice rings as Jackie’s vision blurs. Grabbing the wound Jackie reverts to her human form then collapses as Walkian walks up. A click of a hammer can be heard. A single shot echoes off the walls ~~

 “Don’t die on me Jackie.” 

A familiar voice rings. Jackie’s eyes barely open and she is greeted by the wide eyes of Walkian as he lay dead, her glazed eyes fall to the side and catch a black boot. Following the legs up she catches Victor’s form before darkness settles across her. ~~~


----------



## Shingy (Apr 4, 2012)

*Trade Pirates*

I'm Kense D. Trade, and this is my story.

It was when I was 11, I had found a mysterious chest in the middle of my 4 acre farm. Astonished, it was covered by blood and 3 fingers were on the locks of it, as if someone were trying to protect it. Bullets were around the field I was in. I threw off the fingers and opened the chest, and to my surprise, it was just a _fruit_. It piqued my interest as it definitely was not a normal fruit, nay, this fruit was covered in demonic like spirals. It locked my eyes in so I threw it down on the floor. It wouldn't break or bruise. I went home and decided it actually looked delicious. Being a poor farm boy, my family and I didn't have much to eat, so really, anything would probably look delicious. I got a knife from the kitchen and I sat back down. 

The knife sunk in like melted butter. This HAD to be good. I sunk my teeth in for the first bite. "BLEEEHHH". What a pungent and distinct taste. It was not good, I slammed it on a plate and it in some place cold. Then it ringed in my head, "Trade, when food comes your way, praise the lord and eat it, god knows we haven't got any luck so far, appreciate what you have", said my mother in my thoughts. She had went out to gather some grain from the farm. Taking the words into consideration, I went back and forced down the whole thing. Even though I am poor, that was horrible. I washed it down with some milk and went to gather corn. This was when the most odd thing happened to me. As I gently put my hand on the corn, I started sweating uncontrollably, my body was shaking, and I fell down on the floor with a spasm. 

I got up, around me, everything was decaying, and I looked at my arms and screamed, for they were covered in a thick substance that looked like acid I had seen on the old T.V. I got up and started running because I heard this stuff would melt anything it touches, even diamonds. I ran for my life, I thought my arms had been lost already, but they were there, intact and the acid was gone. I was underneath my faithful pine tree, it basically grew up with me. I was just resting and located all the things that had happened to me in my brain. I punched the tree because I was so annoyed at all the unexplained happenings. The tree came up from its roots and went flying covered in the acid I had seen earlier. My hand was covered in it again. I didn't care this time. I went home to wash it off. Unsurprisingly, it didn't come off, instead, it melted the sink. My mother is going to kill me, I thought. I went outside and another thought rang in my head, "There's no way this could be a devil fruit". I had seen shows on the t.v showing how to use it if you had a logia type devil fruit. 

First, focus your inner ki, second, let the power flow through your whole body, thirdly, fling the power out. I did just that and I threw a fist. The acid replicated my fist and it shot out, busting up more of the corn farm. I couldn't believe it, I have the *Acid type devil fruit logia*. I ran back to tell my mom, but instead, I found several marines in the kitchen, hovering over the empty chest I had left there. My German Sheppard dog had been there barking for the whole time, then my mother came in and they took her by the hair and slammed her into the counter where the chest was. They yelled "WHERE THE FUCK IS THE FRUIT?!". In blank rage, my mind had shut off, and the logia powers just came to me, "RAAAAAAAAAAAAH" I made acid bullets and killed everybody, except one that looked unscathed. He said "Hm, so it was an acid type logia fruit huh? That's quite rare". In a fit of rage, I jumped and tried to punch him, instead, he punched me and I went flying and wen through the walls, hitting the porch. "Blood?" I said to myself, I thought Logia's were intangible? He said "No, I don't have haki, that was just the punch of love". "Love?" I yelled back? Blatantly, he said "Yes, i'm your father Trade". My mom got up and hugged him. "What? WHAT?! WHAT WHAT WHAT?". Everything weird seemed to happen on this day. "Yes Trade, you have to go, there are 20 strong marines out there, take this piece of paper and go to that address, he will help you". "Mom?" I cried, "I didn't do anything wrong!?" "Trade, please do what your father tells you". That's when I ran.


----------



## JohnJohn (Apr 4, 2012)

*Isaiah Murphy*

*Millenium Caves, Mt. Haki, East Blue*
*Bounty:* $0

*Love Pirates: Arc III*
_*"Hold My Heart"*_
_--Pt I: The Mysterious Warrior from the Sea! Enter the Depths!_

A single bright flame lit up the black tunnel, shining no more than ten feet ahead. Beyond that was nothing but utter darkness, the caves true nature only revealed as Isaiah brought his torch further and deeper within. His sense of adventure wasn't quite as keen today, and normally he wouldn't have even teased the idea of exploring such a place, dreaded among pirates and marines alike. At a nearby island, however, he heard some interesting rumours. 

While visiting a pub chugging down a Banana-Butter Milkshake (his favourite drink), his ears caught some interesting words.

_"I haven't heard back from Pinta in over a week. I'm starting to get worried, guys. Have any of you heard from him?"_

_"Damn. No, I haven't either. Did he say where he was going?"_

_"Hmm... well, I dunno... "

"What is it Dave?"

"Well, y'know how his wife left him recently, yah? Well, I was talking with him and making sure he was alright and all. The sorry bastard was drinking a lot, so I thought it was just drunken speech."

"What did he say?"

"He said--well, after saying how his life was over now that Marie had left him--he said he was gonna off to Mt. Haki and kill that Wyrm. Y'know, prove to her that he's a man."_

_"Crazy bugger! That Wyrm's a myth! Just a story. Besides that, there are hundreds of people that enter the base of that mountain every year,"_ At this point, Isaiah's ears really perked up _"and are never heard from again! I don't know what shit goes on in those Millenium Caves, but I don't want nothing to do with it."_

_"I dunno, man. You've seen the size of those caves, haven't you? I've sailed by them a few times. They're gigantic! And I've heard that it's just a maze of catacombs in there. Wyrm or not, something ridiculously large and strong had to've carved into that mountain. If the thing existed and was still alive, that'd be one hell of a beast to take down. They say it's bigger and more ferocious than any Sea King encountered in the ocean!"

"Yah, well, whatever the case let's just hope that unlucky bastard gets back to town alive."_

Isaiah, slurping up the rest of his milkshake, stood up from his seat and approached the three men having the interesting conversation. _"Where can I find this mountain?"_

Now here he was, wandering around in this vast labyrinth looking for a creature that may or may not have existed, all in the hopes of testing his own strength and mettle. Isaiah was not afraid of such things, though. Death did not frighten him, nor did the countless ways in which it could happen. He couldn't afford to feel such anxieties, not if he wanted to surpass the one he'd been looking for the past several years. If this beast truly towered over Sea Kings in both brute strength and terror, it would be the perfect challenge for his skill.

As he continued further in Isaiah began humming one of his favourite tunes, trying to fool the glowing eyes that were watching him into thinking he wasn't aware of its gaze...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2012)

*[Crossroad of Chaos Pt. XIII Aftermath]​*​
[Aboard the Lodoss, Jackie D. Roberts-The Offer]​
A slow numbness pulls Jackie from a deep slumber. Heavy cloth covers start to stir as limbs begin to move after a long period of rest. Matted closed eyes struggle to open as the first rays of light flood over hazy irises. At first the world is at best a blurry mess, but the downtrodden Jackie is able to focus enough to see a nightstand, and resting upon that night stand is her weapons. Black and Blood Razor.  “I see you’re finally awake.” a sweet voice cuts through the still air which startles Jackie, causing her head to snap in the direction from which the voice had rung. She is greeted by a young thin framed woman carrying a metal tray. Her sandy blonde hair falls to just above her shoulders and her soft gray eyes show the first signs of compassion that Jackie can recall in the longest of time.  Her outfit however is strange looking. It’s comprised of a white and gold cropped shirt over a leather waist swath and a bright pink mini-skirt secured by a thick light-blue belt.

Strangely she also wears metal leg-guards up to mid-thigh, and a pair of gold metal open-toed shoes with darker pink stockings underneath. This unique attire is topped off with a warm smile as she sets the tray down beside Jackie’s weapons.  “I’ll go inform Commander Sabrewulf then.” she states turning on the heels of her shoes. As the woman vanishes Jackie pulls herself from her bed. As the covers fall from her, she sees that she is heavily taped from the base of her neck to just above her waist. ~

[Above Deck]

Marshal Raynes, the man that calmly watched Silvermoon burn is seen again watching the horizon. His gaze is fixed on a large Marine Vessel that is making its way toward the Lodoss.  “Did you establish communication?” he asks as the man he referred to as knight walks up to him, a small black Den, Den Mushi sitting on a silver platter in his hands. “Yes sir.” The knight replies as he offers the small creature over to him. Scooping the small creature up, he holds it eye level to his face.  “Soundwave?” he asks. The snail blinks once or twice before its face becomes somewhat stoic.  “Soundwave acknowledges, please continue Marshall Raynes.” a sharp feminine voce snaps and a static feedback crackle echoes as the pitch is adjusted.  “Protocol 130, Silent Net requested, effective immediately.” he states firmly into the small snail. Silence falls over the conversation for several seconds as the sounds of steady movement is heard.

In the darkness a flash of white can be seen as light glares off a pair of glasses, a smile comes to shadowed lips as a figure turns back to a small Den, Den.  “Marshall Raynes, your request has been approved. Protocol Silent Net will activate in your area in three seconds.” ‘Soundwave’ states as she makes her way over to a large crimson Den, Den that is sitting upon a large control board laden with nobs and dials. A sharp buzz cuts over the Lodoss’ com system as she begins to dial in the North Blue. 

Aboard the Marine Vessel the static buzz is larger as a state of panic takes hold. “Captain!” a Marine shouts while approaching his superior officer. The woman drops her binoculars to the side as she turns to her subordinate. “Sir, all communications have been cut, the Den, Dens are giving off a heavy static interference.” He states as while saluting. The slightly larger Captain can only shake her; she already knew this, as the static was bad enough to be heard on deck. “I assumed as much.” She replies turning her attention back to the much larger ship she was watching. “How much you want to bet that ship has something to do with this?” she asks as she pulled her binoculars back to her face. Back aboard the Lodoss Raynes makes his way to the front of the ship,  “Get me within striking distance.” he orders. ~ 

[Below Deck] 

 “How long do you plan on standing there” Jackie asks as she rubbed her face with a bandaged hand. Victor stands in the doorway to the room she was in,  “Good to see you’re finally wake Jackie. You had me worried.” Victor replies as he steps into the room, a rolled newspaper in his hands.   “I suppose I should thank you, how long have I been out?” Jackie states, and then asks as she kicked her feet over the side of the bed.  “Almost four days now, you were in pretty bad shape.” Victor replies as he gingerly sat beside her.  “But despite your injuries, you have made quite the name for yourself in the local island tabloids.” he adds, with an almost dark tone as he handed the newspaper over to his granddaughter. Confused Jackie takes the paper and unfurls it. On the front page she sees herself, standing over a round man both her daggers poised to strike him down.  “I- I don’t remember this.” she states, the confusion and frustration ringing in her voice as it trembled. 

 “I dunno Jackie, after I found you in that hole of a prison I brought you aboard the Lodoss, shortly after you disappeared.” Victor states as he stands from the bed, which causes Jackie to lightly wince as her body jars.  “Shortly after a Square found you in Black Cavern’s Town square laying a few feet from that fellow.” he adds stepping away,  “Jackie. Do you know who that man was?” he asks as he allows his fingers to trace over her weapons. A strange look crosses his granddaughter’s face as she tries to recall events, but they don’t come and she pulls both hands to her face in frustration.  “That was Silvermoon’s Mayor Doyland, Jackie… when the Marines find out..”,  “No, you don’t have to say it, I already know.” Jackie states with an air of defeat as she allowed her hands to fall back to her lap.  “All those years building a relationship with those lap dogs, ruined with a single action. My career is over; I’ll be labeled a Pirate.” she states. For the first time in her career as a mercenary she felt unclean. She took the life of one that she wasn’t paid too. She was confused and didn’t know what to do, and for a person that always had a plan that was scary. 

 “Well Jackie, there may be a silver lining to be had.” Victor states his gaze cuts to Jackie under his dark shades. Jackie pauses, her gaze drops to the floor in utter failure,  “What about this situation can have a silver lining?” she asks bitterly, a scowl crossing her lips. In contrast Victor smiles like a cunning fox ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2012)

*[Crossroads of Chaos XIII-2: The Royal Order of the Knights Templar]​*​
[Jackie D. Roberts, The Offer Pt. II]​

_ Four Days Earlier 

* “She has proved to be useful as you have told us, bring her aboard by any means Victor.* A voice is conveyed over a small black Den, Den that had a rather stern look about its features, mirroring the owner that was on the other end.  “Yes My Lord.” Victor replies with a bow as he fades into the darkness of the room.  “Make ready for Silvermoon, we have new orders.” he commands as the small island is rocked by Ovrkil’s rampage. 

Later in the Black Cavern Square~~ 

A black long dagger pierces the lungs of a small round man that cries in pain to the protest of a large group of people. But they dare not make a move as the large mechanical behemoth that was Ovrkil stood guard over Jackie,  “Let it be known from this day forward, that the depravity of this island has been cleansed for the whole world to see----“ Jackie’s rant goes on for another five minutes or so before she turns her attention back to the mayor.  A swift motions ends the man’s suffering by removing his head from his shoulders. Crying starts amongst the crowd as Jackie is followed back into the darkness of the Manor by Ovrkil. Finally safely from view a dark smile crosses her lips as her form turns a chaotic mixture of colors that then merge with Victor’s form.  “Disperse the crowd Ovrkil, leave as many alive as possible.” Victor orders as he walked off,  “I have to find Jackie now, and I do believe I know where to start” ~~ _ 

Present ~ 

 “The groups that I represent have charged me with forming a special Black Ops team that can operate independently of their chain of command. And they are still interested in your abilities as well. They want me to bring you into the family.” Victor states while turning to face Jackie.  “To work outside their chain of command, all they want is people they can throw away if the need arises.” Jackie bites as she turns her gaze from Victor’s.  “That may be true Jackie, but otherwise you’re on your own.” Victor shoots back trying to snare her in his words.  “Who is this group that you never speak of by name Victor?” Jackie asks cautiously, this brings an even larger smile to the vile man that stood by her.  “Ah, good you’re interested. They are actually very close to your family. Your father helped to establish them several years before your birth.” Victor states as he pulled a small bound volume from his coat.  “Back then they, we were called the Royal Order of the Knights Templar. Today, however, we’ve shortened it to the Templar Order.” Victor states as he hands the book to Jackie.

 “What is this?” She asks as she takes it from him.  “It’s the diary of your namesake, Bart wanted me to give it to you when we first met.” Victor replies.  “Daddy? Why didn’t you give it to me on Shangri-La?” Jackie asks as she opened it.  “I didn’t know if you would trust it was from him. But back to the matters at hand, will you join me?” He asks holding his hand out to her. With a reluctant pause Jackie finally takes his hand.  “Even though I’d rather work alone the situation at hand suggests that I have people behind me, so I guess I have little choice.” she replies standing with his help.  “But if I’m to be of any use to you and the Order I’ll need new weapons. I refuse to use ones that have taken an innocent life.” she adds bitterly looking back at her long daggers.  “That can be arranged, and I have been authorized to assign you the rank of Sergeant.” Victor states as he hands Jackie a coat to cover herself.  “Well, I suppose it’d be good to introduce you to some of your new family, you’ve already met Medical Sergeant Bakker.” he introduces as the woman from earlier walks in to gather the trey,  “Pleased to make your acquaintance.” Bakker says with a smile as Victor leads Jackie who was sliding the coat on out of the room.        

 “The Order has footholds all over the planet, in every Blue the Grand Line and even in the New World. People you wouldn’t expect to be part of us are, in fact you know a couple of people yourself. Tobias Kain has worked for us for a while now.” Victor states as he explains the reach of the group he worked for. They chatted for a while as they moved toward the deck of the ship. As they reached the door Marshal Rayne’s voice can be heard over the sea spray.  “Ah, we’re just in time to see a Marshall in action.” Victor states as he opens the door to allow the morning light in. Jackie covers her eyes as they walk out onto deck, the sting of the salt air driving her pulse up. In the distance she sees the red clad Raynes as he pulled on a sword strapped to his back. Further out in the distance on the sea a Marine Ship can be seen, it is a small class war ship.  “What is he planning on doing?” she asks, Victor merely replies with ‘watch’. 

 “Art of the Bushido Sacred Technique; Kamikaze Gale Slash.” Raynes states with a firm tone. Jackie watches with interest as the man cuts the air with a diagonal slash toward the ship. To the young lady’s surprise the sea seems to split as a shockwave races toward the marine vessel, a moment later the ship rocks heavily as it splits in two. She can only stand there stunned as the ship goes down with all hands.  “Ah, I see your granddaughter is has awoken Victor that is wonderful news.” Raynes states as he turns to face the two his sword held at his side.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 6, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The young woman breathed a sigh of relief when they passed Kai and he seemed to totally engrossed with whatever the scam artist had given him.  ?Now we can see what else is going on here!?  Adora rubbed the soft fur on the puppies head.  ?I do believe we need a name for you.?  She thought for a moment.  ?I know Kai said you would be Kaiser Junior but I really don't think that fits.  You're a lot more mature.?  She laughed at her own comment and continued on.

?Let's see how about...?  It was then that the young man-child in question popped up next to her.  When he first started talking her heart skipped a beat at being startled and at the wonderful comment.  Sure he wasn't as smooth as Livio but for Kai it was a start and Adora was enjoying his company.  For a moment.

Instead of stopping and waiting for Adora to say 'Thank you.' or something along those lines, the boy continued to talk and talk.  The woman's eyes narrowed and gave a slight twitch.  Reaching up a hand she smacked him in the back of the head a bit harder than normal.  ?Alright Kai.  First lesson.?  She then began to scratch the puppy's head as if it were therapy to calm herself down.  ?When you give a compliment and then feel the urge to continue adding several more sentences...? Adora looked at him to see if he was paying attention.  She couldn't be sure, his eyes always had that slightly vacant glazed look.  ?Don't.  Stop a few comments before you believe you are finished it might be okay.? 

Glancing at him she cleared her throat.  ?Now, I plan on trying to enjoy myself so if you are willing to be nice you can come with me.?  Adora gave him a look that said she meant everything she said and would walk away if he didn't.  ?So what kind of fun things do they have around here.  Shall we find out Mr. Tinkles??  Adora gave a smirk as the name came out of her mouth.  It was stupid and she knew it but it was also kind of cute and for some reason she wanted to hear Kai yelling the name to get the dogs attention around a lot of people.  An unlady like snort escaped her as she thought about it.

?So are you going to buy me something really nice while we are here??  She asked bumping into Kai and fluttering her eyes demurely.  Adora decided this would be a good day to send the young man into a tizzy of confusion.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 6, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Null Island

The smack on the head ended the barrage of absurd questions and stupid comments, and he finally listened silently like a good boy as she instructed him during the first class of the Adora's guide to love academy. He seemed to take his studies seriously, as he actually pulled a pen from somewhere, and made a note of this. A habit born from his days as a student of William the Orange.

The very same man that was largely responsible how.....Unique....Kai had turned out, trough plenty of weird traits were passed on from his parents but Kai probably wouldn't been a lot less cartoonish if he hadn't been taking notes as diligently as he had while Bill taught his lessons. 

Without paper, he just wrote on his arm: "*Compliment, stop talking, if works, make out a little."* He added a bit of his own touch to Adora's recipe for success. 

She told him he could come along with her, if he was willing to be nice, seemed a bit weird. "But I'm always nice to you." Well he tried to do so at least, usually. And was generally under the, false, impression that he was succeeding at it. 

"Mr. Tinkles?" Wait, that wasn't right. 

"Woof!"

"No, way....That's so gay!" He would give her the moon, but living with that name was too much for Kai. "I already named her Kaiser Junior."

"He seems to prefer Mr. Tinkles." Adora had to giggle when the puppy gave another "Woof!" that confirmed it. "Also that wasn't very nice what you said about Mr. Tinkles' name." 

"Woof!"

"Maybe me and Mr. Tinkles." And once again "Woof!" followed almost immediately. "Should just take off." She was just teasing Kai, it felt rather good that the puppy was responding so well to her yet didn't seem to care much for Kai, despite the fact that Kai was the one that initially wanted to adopt the puppy.

Speaking of the man child, he was frowning and seemingly deep in thought about this problem with the name and the terms stated by Adora earlier. He eventually tried to do the smart play, after a glance at his arm and the commandment it contained, he said the following. "You're very sexy when you're being all mean and bossy to me." He decided to leave it at that, keeping his follow up comments and questions to himself.

He liked this side of Adora, probably out of a natural instinct for self preservation.

True to her teachings, he just closed his trap and waited for Adora to respond. She seemed to have been caught of guard a bit, but this amazing couple was interrupted before she had a chance to open her mouth. 

"Hey cool guy, nice lady!" Kestrel had caught up with them, Livio right behind him. Kai felt a bit annoyed by it, feeling that a perfect romantic moment and the date he was hoping to have with Adora, was ruined by the arrival of these two but it did remind him of that mysterious fortune teller's words, well actually he felt a spark of some sorts that seemed to come from his pocket. His inspection revealed the card that he had been given earlier, only then he was reminded he was supposed to take Adora, Kestrel and Livio with him to the maze. 

"Oeh!" He started waving the card around like an idiot. "I just remembered, there's wealth and fame waiting for me." He dragged the group along with him, he had little clues to where he was supposed to go but he remembered something about an opening ceremony and it made sense to just head in the same direction where everyone else was going.

Along the way he relayed the information he had been given earlier, well as well as he could. Telling him that that the maze was supposed to bring a person wealth and fame and that it should be fun.
"Of course my beloved will get all the wealth we'd find, the fame is for me of course." Yes, he actually thought that fame was something you could hold on to and divide up in manner of your choosing. 

He didn't forget about the others though. "Well you guys can have the fun." This too could be divided up, apparently. 

By the time they arrived at the town square the main event was well on it's way and parties ventured into the maze, while accompanied by cheers and applause, as they were introduced by the elder monk that was hosting the event. *"Team Tenshinsou!" *

The UC just caught the beginning of this party's introduction as that four men team headed into the maze while the host called out their named. *"Wu-Konga, Zubay, Shaw and Monta!"*

The party that was next were taking all the attention with great delight. *"Team: The Heroic Lovers!" *The pair made their way to the maze with a snail like pace, seemingly having trouble giving up the spot light. Only the image of how much they were would be revered when they would return victorious managed to eventually get them inside the maze. *"Ensigns Romeo and Juliet!"*

What came next was quite the surprise though, to the Unnamed Crew at least. "Team: Destined Heroes!" Though they hadn't entered themselves, Xifeng had taken care of that, the pirates did hear their names called. 
*"Kaiser, Livio, Adora, Kestrel....."* The latter three all looked at Kai, who was just as lost as them though. "I guess we should head inside." He grabbed Adora by the wrist. "You wanted me to buy you something right?"

"I'll get the treasure inside and then buy you pretty little ship that suits you better than that current piece of junk you have."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

"Wait a minute!" This was going a bit too fast for her taste, she wasn't alone as Livio also seemed to have his thougts about this. "Kinda presumptious of you kid to sign us up already without bothering to ask us."
Adora's huff and nod conveyed her agreement.

"I didn't." He replied. "I....No, seriously I *didn't.*" The looks they were giving him strongly indicated their disbelief, enough so that he felt the need to emphasize the fact that he didn't do it. "I mean, I probably would've If I had known about the need for sign-ups but I didn't, also I would've named as Kai's team of concubines and fanboys ....Or something like that." True, the name would've been awful and contain the name Kai and the word concubines, they knew that much about him.

"I guess that's settled." He tried to grab Adora's wrist again and head towards the maze's entry but Adora saw it coming and instead postioned Mr. Tinkles head so that Kai ended up with his hand in the puppy's mouth, the dog didn't think twice about chomping down. "Agh!...What the hell!"

"We weren't done yet, I'm not sure about this." She cast a glance to Livio and Kestrel, the latter just seemed excited and couldn't wait to get inside so he probably wouldn't need much convincing. 

"Come on what's the problem here, it's a maze and it has awesome truesure that I'm going to use to buy you like....Lingerie and booze.....Girls like that right?" Kai wasn't doing very good at selling them on this, but the primary hang up they had was regarding Kai presuming they'd go along with his crazy antics just like that. It seemed interesting though, the crowds cheering also made the adventure quite alluring. 

"Wellp, couldn't hurt to take a quick looksie inside dem maze." The thing looked ancient, judging by the entry way but he might find something useful inside, either just treasure or materials he could use for his tech.

"Mission accomplished." Kai anticipated Adora's counter argument and neutralized it and her defensive mechanism against his wrist grabbing by grabbing her by waist and hoisting her and the puppy over his shoulder. "Team Kai the Destined Hero, away!" And so the party ventured inside the maze. 

The initial hall way didn't have much to it, simply gray stone walls that only contained torches but beyond that there wasn't anything fancy about it. The first change of scenery they had was circular chamber that contained over a dozen passageways and an ridiculously complex metamathematical formula on the ceiling.  Even the groups resident techie couldn't make much sense of it beyond that the solution must've lead to the correct path.

"I hate math." This came to no surprise to Kestrel, Adora and Livio. "I say we go this way." Well he sure didn't overthink thing, just went with his gut and that was enough for the two smarter members of the party. 

"Let's go the other way." Adora and Livio agreed, going the opposite way and forcing Kai to eventually turn around and chase after his crew mates. "Hey wait up guys!"

The path they took was a descending one, which was good, right? They were supposed to go down to bottom of the maze? Well anyways, they just crossed their fingers and hoped for the best, anything other than a dead end was good at this point and when their passageway led them towards a large chamber with a checkered floor. This chamber would be the scene of their first test, as the entryway closed after them.

"Told ya, we should've gone the other way." For Kai this was the confirmation that he was right all along, the party made their way to the center of the chamber as they considered their options, their had to be a way out.

"We should look around, if we don't find anything we'll just break down the wall and head back. "It didn't get that far though, several loud clicks signaled the opening of small passageways trough which a swam of machines entered the chamber, by the time as their entries closed off again, they had completely surrounded the party.

"What the....?" This was a surprise, those things looked advanced, certainly not what he expected to see here in an ancient maze. This might turn out better than Livio had expected. They seemed to be robots, about 1.50 m in height, they didn't seem like much of a threat despite them surrounding the party but still this wasn't the kind of technology that was readily available.

"What are they doing?" They started to form groups, some forming a cluster of robots with matching colors, some groups with white robots and other with black robots. When the groups seemed to have been formed about half of the total simply started moving towards the party while the groups started activating their special powers.

A loud hum started resonating trough the chamber as magnetic field were generated while the groups of black pawns started drawing in the light generated from the wall mounted torches.

"This is bad, if we don't want to fight in the dark we should take out those black robots first!" The magnetism was tugging at his gear but nevertheless he held on to his weapons as he went in to take out some black pawns.

Kai and Kestrel were also on the move, though those two against their will as the magnetic fields drew them because of the weapons they carried around. Adora was luckier, her own magnetic belt repelled the charge of pawns and kept her awkwardly in the center as the various groups around her pushed against the charge of her belt.

Mid flight Kai managed to undo his belt and timed his "Vortex Blast!" Move to sent him back in the direction he came from. "Don't worry, I got this." These were words that made Adora cringe, they hadn't preceded anything half way good so far. 

"Hang on babe." He grabbed her by the waist. "Oh and also make sure the puppy is secure." He refused use Mr. Tinkles. "Hurricane Spinner!" He started spinning around in place like a mad men, right there in the center of the chamber, taking Adora and Tink along for the ride.
An incredible wind was generated as a result, his DF allowing him to enhance the air disturbance his movements caused. A twister formed, it's power enhanced due to the chamber being sealed. 

While he only cared about the safety of his love, though he was confident that Kestrel and Livio would at worst be knocked out if they were blown against a wall, the two took care of themselves as tjhey grapnel hooks to secure themselves.

The robots though weren't as lucky, the majority got  smashed hard into the walls and they really weren't that durable. By the time Kai stopped spinning and the wind died down, quite a few were completely beyond repair or at least quite damaged. While most of the robots were still functioning, at least they were banged up and completely disorganized to the point their special abilities were neutralized.

Now it was up to Kestrel and Livio to make use of this opportunity to take them out before the robots they could regroup. Kai was out of it, and would be so for a few minutes while he was on the ground and waiting for the room to stop spinning and trying to prevent throwing up his lunch. He was in worse shape than Adora, who still wasn't feeling all that great though, and sat down with Mr. Tinkles while they waited for their nausea to go away.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2012)

Livio Doublefang- 

"Wellp, seein as our boy here is out of the game..." Livio adjusted his hat down over his eyes. "Ya'll best me lookin the other way for a moment... what im bout to do is gonna hurt yer eyes like seein papa and memaw rustlin in the hay!" With a quick dash forward, Livio reached into a pack he was carrying on his side. "Alright you critters! I ain't gonna break yah! Yer much to valuable fer that!" With a swift motion a massive ball the size of a bowling ball was thrown from Livio's hand, releasing a powerful POP! noise followed by a strange sensation throughout everyone's bodies. 

Then, all of a sudden, the robots spurt electricity and and shut down. "Wellp... Didn't seem to grab the right orb..." Livio looked down in his pack. "Heh, Well there's that rascal, hidin in the bottom of the bag!" He gave a bit of a chuckle as he grabbed up the orb. "Now that ain't no fun... givin out an EMP seemed ta shut em down rather quick... but how am i gonna drag out all these bots and bring em back to the ship...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2012)

*[On the Cusp of the New Word, Marineford]*​
[A Shocking Revelation of Dire Consequences]​
“So, you’re telling me the reason that you’ve failed to bring this to my attention before now is merely because you thought it was of little concern to me?”  The voice states in a calm yet firm manner. Or at least that is how it seemed until you realized the source of the voice is coming from two halls down and from a closed off Office on the other side of a large greeting room. As one is brave enough to venture closer, the voice gets a bit more distinct and gains in leaps and bounds in volume and tone. 

* “Do you know who I am Lieutenant?”* the deep angry voice booms as we pan around to the final hallway. From even this distance we can see that the door that protects us from this tirade is acting as water and rolling from the top hinge pass the middle and around the final one. * “I am Vice Admiral Wellington D. Bismark!”* Bismark shouts as we bravely reach down and turn the knob leading into his secretary’s office. Once on the inside we are greeted by the weary smile of a petit woman with fiery red hair. For her small frame she is well endowed with the gifts of the goddess. She looks our way while adjusting her small rimmed light framed glasses. Adjusting them she looks down to the day’s agenda. Noting our name and appointment time she motions for our small group to have a seat on the empty benches that filled the room’s outer ring. As we take a seat she readjusts her hearing protection before turning back to her typing.  On the door to her side in big bold golden letters is the name Vice Admiral Wellington D. Bismark  

* “I am in charge of issuing the bounties on these cut throats, why in Oda’s name would you think it would be a good idea to keep this information off my desk?!”* Bismark booms, his door quakes with the fear that he struck in the Lt. he was tearing a new one. * First up boy, is Kent Altira. Do you know how much I was offering for his capture? Three Million. THREE MILLION. Do you think anyone that will take notice of three million can take a crew that has done what these degenerates can dish out?”* the Vice Admiral growls a large boom following as one can predict a hand slamming off a poor oak desk. * “The we have this little vixen, Marie D. Angel.”* Bismark states, his anger simmering just below the surface again.  * “Do you recall the last bounty I issued on her?”* is asked, though a response cannot be heard. Though it is apparent that the Lt. answered. * “Why yes, 700,000.”* Bismark growled, * “Now it appears she is little more than a heartless beast, slaughtering her old crew and if this report is correct they were in tandem with some giant!”* Bismark’s voice boomed and is shortly followed by the sound of a table splitting in two. 

Both rooms are smothered by silence for the next few moments, one can assume that documents were being sorted through in the chaos, and soon enough, * “Akuma Rogers, do I even have to remind you his bounty? Why is it you think that him ravaging an important island and its resources. Beating on Officers of the Marines and ruining the economy of an important Marine Foot Hold should be kept from my attention?!”* Bismark shouts as something fires though his wall and into the room that we wait in. Hitting the floor a ball of paper un-clumps showing the bounty head of Akuma Rogers. * “On name alone he should be executed even if he isn’t related to Gol Rogers.”* Bismark’s voice snaps. 

* “And it looks as if I’m going to have to speak to Rear Admiral Winters.”* his voice angrily growls as the sound of a grand piano can be heard slamming through a wall. Outside the offices of Marineford, from the fourth story of the Marine HQ a Grand Piano is seen smashing though a wall on the edge of the Piano is Kaiser D. Winter’s bounty poster. * “Lt. Do you know how important Carpola is to the World Government? If the Fleet Admiral was to discover that Rear Admiral Winter’s son is responsible for what happened there and that I didn’t do what was necessary to ensure his capture, that I’d be the one that would face the consequences of your actions?!”* the man asks angrily as another crash can be heard. * “I won’t even go into the Resort Island Fiasco…”* Again the room goes silent, as before though the shouting soon starts again, * “And what of the former Marine ally? Calico Jack, the promising Mercenary. Did you know I was asked to find her and get her to join the Marines?! And now you… What do you mean that only happened four days ago…..”* an awkward silence fills the Vice Admiral’s office…

“Fine, you’re dismissed Lt.” a calmer Bismark states, and soon the door to his office opens and the Lt. he had been tore a new one steps out as white as a sheet.  “Oh and Lt.” Bismark calls forcing the man to turn on his heels, “Send a contractor in, this room needs to be renovated.” He states from the darkness of his office. * “NEXT!”*~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Maze of Enlightenment

"Ugh." He tried rolling on his side, only half awake and sleeping seemed far too appealing right now. "Five more minutes Nix." He must've flashed back to his time on the Maxima, where the Nix the parrot was the one in charge of waking up Kai. 

"Get up you dummy!" Adora had recovered, and had even managed to avoid get puked on by Mr. Tinkles, and was frantically shaking Kai awake. When those green eyes of his finally came in view and their owner seemed to be aware of his surrounding again she smacked him on the back of the head. "If you ever do one of your 'I got this kamikaze moves' I'm going........I'm going to......I don't know what I'll do, but it's going to be bad!" Alright, threatening wasn't her strong point but then again she might just be bit too nice, but Kai's moronic actions had to stop.

"Wow." It didn't seem like the message really got trough to him. "My head is like totally spinning, I guess this is what it feels like to be in love." If he had heard a word of what she had just said, he didn't show it, instead he just seemed to focus on the close proximity between him and his_ love_. It was lost on him that his head was still spinning from that human top maneuver he pulled just a few minutes earlier. "Let's hurry  up and get out of this maze, I'm going to buy you some earrings and champagne and we'll make out afterwards."

As if on cue, a doorway opened and with unsteady legs Kai led the party towards their next challenge. By now Livio had grabbed some souvenirs and Mr. Tinkles had recovered enough to stop throwing up and so the group of adventures entered  the revealed path.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 10, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment*

As the cloaked Dapper made his way through the corridors of the haunting maze, he repeatedly looked over his shoulder. "That hunter could be in here. I just pray he doesn't recognize me." His movements slowed to a fast walk, being careful not to set off any booby traps or alert any beasts that might be contained in the labyrinth. "I need to get to the center of this maze. If my information is correct, there's an incredibly important relic from the Void years somewhere in here." 

He suddenly heard a ruckus from up ahead and instinctively hid behind a another wall. After a minute or so, the commotion stopped, and Dapper peeked around the corner to spy several people standing over what looked like pieces of crude clockwork. 

"Blast my nerves. Maybe...." Dapper turned the corner and slowly approached the group. "Ahem, greetings." As Kai and the others turned to face him, he immediately jumped back, thinking they might try to shoot him. "Oh, sorry. Please, don't be alarmed. I mean no harm. Let me introduce myself. My name is Daniel Dapper. You might be familiar with some of my books." He cleared his throat. "I have an offer for you. Since you all seem like a strong bunch, would you consider helping a humble author get to the center of this labyrinth? I'll pay you plenty. I just need some protection if I'm going to get to the center of this blasted thing."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2012)

*[The Cross, the Crooks and the Unlikely Heroes]​*​
[Null Island, Forming the Party-Xifeng]​

 “Protection, yes chaild that is indeed what you seek. But it t’ain’t from nuttin’ in dis maze dat you fear.” a familiar voice echoes. While confusion painted the faces of most that were present. Kai knew full well whom this voice belonged too.  “I know that voice!?” the young Pirate Captain states with confidence, though it did little to quell the questions that raged with the rest of the crew and this newcomer.  “Dat you do Kaiser D. Winters, dan maybe it be tyme to formally introduce mah self.” Xifeng’s voice states as it lightly danced on the still labyrinth air. Did she say formally introduce? But as the thought started to settle Kai’s pocket began to rustle, then from where it had been sleeping the card that Xifeng had given him shot free and spun in midair.

The card depicted the Tower a most turbulent of omens. And from the card spilled the black inky clouds that surrounded the structure with a mighty clap of thunder a light breeze kicks up forcing  Adora’s memories to  flash back to just moments before causing her eyes to widen. ‘Oh. Not this again’ she though as another clap of thunder rolled from the darkening room. Dapper already nervous runs back down the hall from where he had entered, he didn’t need this at this point. But as it seemed that the nastiest thunderstorm in the history of the East Blue was about to blow in, the darkness is split by a brilliant bolt of lightning that slams into the stone flooring leaving it burnt and scorched. But now standing where the blinding flash had occurred, the Unnamed Crew as they peered through clenched fingers could make out a form.  “No Adora Ami dar is nuttin’ to fear.” Xifeng states as with a wave of her hand the storm fades into nothingness as dose the card from which it had mysteriously sprang.  “At least for nao dar be nuttin’ to fear.” Xifeng adds with a cautious tone. 

Still clad in her light red cloak Xifeng made her way toward the group,  “If you would be so kind Dapper, you will be require here too.” Xifeng states as she comes to a stop just short of Kai’s ability to conveniently remove her cloak with his powers.  “Mah name is Xifeng Lijuan, I am known as d’ reader.” Xifeng states as she waits for Dapper to make his way  back toward the group.  “ ‘N’ now we ‘ave all d’ pieces in place. D’ Key, d’ cross, d’ shadows and d’ destanded.” Xifeng states her hand leveled toward Dapper as she states key and alternatively she motions toward the Unnamed Crew when she mentions the destined.  “No Adora, dar is more h’re at stake den jus’ fame or wealth. D’ fate ov d’ East Blue hangs in d’ balance, ‘n’ you five are d’ counter balance to d’ shadows.”~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 10, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

Maze of Enlightenment

And so two mysterious and cloaked figures joined the party, the first seemed trustworthy enough. While the group were initially on guard, after all threats lurked inside this maze, but his his words and manner of speech eased their worries.

"I'm not much of a reader." Kai responded to his comment that they might've read his books. "But sure, you can hang with us and when you write your next book you can even base the epic hero on my likeness."

The next arrival was more worrisome, only Kai was perfectly at ease but he had seen this magic already. His voodoo priestess had returned, while he mentally referred to her like that, for him the role was similar to that of a fairy god mother. "So Xifeng is your name." He replied. "Well you seem to know about us already..." He turned to Dapper though and ran trough the names of the party so that everyone knew who who was.

"No need to be scared Adora, you can hold my butt if you need to." The hand was the more obvious choice in this situation, but heck.... He was a classy romantic kinda guy. When he felt a pinch coming from the opposite direction of where Adora was standing Kai figured that the cloaked temptress known as Xifeng had taken him up on his offer.

"Hey what the....!" He was quite alarmed to see Kestrel standing next to him, seemingly unaware of the proper code of conduct when it came to Kai's butt. 

"I'm not really scared but I figured, why not..." Not that Kestrel was that attracted to Kai, not even in the slightest, it was just that he didn't remember that most males didn't appreciate this kind of funny business when it was done by another male. 

"Hey hands off the butt!" Now it was Kai who was scared, and he quickly jumped behind Adora. Though in one move he effectively used her as a human shield and tried to feel her up as his hands on her hips strayed towards her hind parts. Adora's reflexes were top notch though, both of his hand were smacked and pulled away from their targets in the blink of an eye. "You know, you're actually more trouble than Mr. Tinkles and he's just a baby!"
 What a dog! "Go touch Kestrel's butt!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2012)

*[Cosign Pt I; to Oblivion]​*​
[The New Orders; Jackie D. Roberts]​

Bakker shudders as Jackie’s body slams off the far wall of the Lodoss’ training room.  “Doyle, don’t you think that you’re going a bit too hard on her?” she asks a man in a heavy suit of armor. His eyes cut away from Jackie and to Bakker as Jackie’s new weapon, a double headed spear,  spins across the ground casting off sparks as it goes. * “What did you say woman?”* the armored man asks, turning his attention to the medical Sargent.  “Come on, she is already injured enough as it is, I don’t need you to reopen her wounds at this stage.” Bakker states, hopping down from the seat she had taken. * “I’ve been charged with making this spit of a wench stronger, question not my methods woman.”* Doyle snaps pointing the tip of his bastard sword at Amelia.  “Don’t you point that toy at me!! She’s my…”,  “Don’t bother, I’m a lot tougher then I look.” Jackie interrupts cutting Amelia off in mid-sentence.  “Besides, if I couldn’t take a beating from this midget, I couldn’t look my daddy in the eyes anymore.” Jackie adds as the sound of her weapon can be heard scratching off the wooden floor.

* “What’d you call me?!”* Doyle bites turning back to Jackie as she twisted her spear’s controls opening the four crystals like blades back open. The multiple colors of the weapon caught the light beautifully as it is spun to her back.  “Did I stutter tin can?” Jackie asks, which only serves to infuriate Doyle even more, * “Code of Honor Technique, Dragon’s Flight!”* the heavy armored Doyle screams as he pushes off his left foot with all his might. Jackie’s eyes focused, she had seen this type of high speed movement before, though Dianna was a hell of a lot quicker, the armor must be weighing the man down,  “Double Roulette Style, Mercenary Tactics.” she utters lowly under her breath as she turned to the side. At first the spear was large and clunky to her, but now she had a light feel for the weapon. It was a lot like her duel wielding style, the only difference was that her weapons were now connected by a large staff. 

To Doyle’s surprise Jackie slides under the tip of his large weapon, then using the back of her spear she snags the blade and twist. Sweat pours down the Knight’s brow as he feels the handle being wrenched from his grip. But he isn’t the only one that is surprised, Jackie lightly gasps as the staff portion of her weapon light twist in her grip, did this spear do something else besides open and close? Twisting harder she hears a stout pop and the long spear segments into a three section staff connected by a strange chord. A grin crosses her lips as she ducks down under Doyle’s counter back hand and completely disarms him in the process.  “Twin Roulette Style, Counter Knave.” she states in a firm tone as the bastard swords bounces off the ground with a thud before planting itself several yards away. * “Dammit!”* the anger man bites as he attempts to retrieve the sword, but he feels the blades of Jackie’s spear rack across the back of his armor, tuning he is caught just under the chin with the other side of the spear, though it is closed as not to kill. But the hammering blow was enough to force the man’s large jaw closed and launch him high into the air.  “Twin Roulette Style, Finishing Blow. Bow Breaker.” Jackie states under her breath as she prepped herself to leap.  “That is quite enough.” Victor’s voice blares which causes Jackie to freeze, a moment later Doyle hits the ground with a loud clank and groan as he turned to his side.  “I do believe that Knight Whitman has learned not to underestimate people.” he adds walking into the room.  “I’m disappointed Whitman, you just attained the rank of Knight and you couldn’t last any longer then this against an injured Sargent.” he bites as he kicked the man, * “With all due respect sir, she is your blood.”* Doyle replies while spitting a wad of dark blood out. Victor only smiles at the comment, she was his granddaughter.  “I see you’re adapting to the Venus Gospel well. It’s based off Void Century technology. As you can see, it’s very versatile.” he adds holding an arm out as if saying, come with me.  “I guess we have orders?” Jackie states with a heavy breath as she fought to catch it. 

 “Yes, and this is a matter of utmost importance, we have started to assemble the team you will head, we are calling your group the Wreckers.” Victor states as they walk through the ship.  “My ship won’t hold more than me.” Jackie states catching Victor by the arm.  “Yeah, um about that. We weren’t able to retrieve the Sabre’s Claw. Seemed that the Brotherhood scuttled it, to keep you from leaving the island…” Victor replies, sweat rolling down the side of his face as Jackie’s turned blood red.  “Whoa, we’re replacing it, and I’m sure you’ll like it too.” Victor states trying to calm Jackie. ~~

*[Maze of Enlightenment, So it begins]*​
[Down the Twisted Path to Enlightenment ​
Under her red cloak Xifeng cocked an eyebrow, was these people really the ones that were going to advert catastrophe? Her cloths rustle as she moves her arms; the cloak expands as she shifts her them and places her hands on her hips. This was ridiculous, why in Oda’s name, did her powers not warn her about how these people acted, ah that was right. If she foresaw this, she’d been less inclined to get involved.  “If you are done, den I suggest that we git a move on.” Xifeng states as she shifts her weight on her heels,  “I mean dar are three moar groups of people dat are tryin’ to claim d’ prize ‘n’ one ov dos groups are d’ marines.” she adds, trying to convey the urgency of the situation to the rest of the Unnamed Crew.  

[Further in Level 1 Of the Maze]​
A large crash echoes through a rather empty room as a white pawn slams off the side of a stone wall.  “Listen here you Neanderthal, if you simply bust these things up we can’t do our job here.” Samantha growls as another loud smashing sound can be heard as the big man crushes a black pawn with his robotic arm.  “Heh, I’m not the gentle type Marshal. If you want a delicate touch. You do it.” Sinbad states with a grin as he dumped the smashed frame of the pawn over his shoulder. Sam’s eyes narrowed at the large brute, then reaching behind her she pulled her Blazefire Sabre free of its holster and snaps it to the side. With a pop and a click the weapon folds out and opens up to a large sword.  “The nerve.” Samantha growls as she spins the weapon,  “I wouldn’t cart your big ass around if I wanted to do such mundane task as this.” she adds while taking a step forward.  “Speed Strike.” she lowly states as a yellow glow encompasses her body stemming from her weapon.

With quick step she vanishes in a blur of yellow and feathers.  “Show off.” Sinbad sighs rolling his eyes as Samantha reappeared beside him,  “Yeah, yeah. Collect the samples and crush the rest.” she orders folding her weapon back up. Walking toward the edge of the room the distinct sound of metal on metal can be heard as yellow bands slash around several white and black pawns.  A moment later a high pitched buzz is heard as the drones fall apart, segmented in several locations.  “Think I’ll mop up first.” the large man grins as he pulls his mechanical arm up. A low whirl is heard as it starts to transform. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 13, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment* 

Dapper made his way to the alluring and mysterious woman. She was quite tall, although not quite as tall as Dapper in his current attire. Still, she was quite imposing, at least Dapper felt so. As he made his way over to her, following close behind, he got up close enough so she could hear his next question. 

"Excuse me, but what did you say about a key when you were referring to me?"

A loud gunshot suddenly broke the silence, as Dapper turned to see Lynch standing about fifty feet down one of the corridors. *"I knew I'd find you here, ya damn rascal."* 

"Oh no, run!" Dapper shouted as he started to make his way down another corridor, beckoning the crew to follow.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2012)

*Dante.*

?Demolition man? Hah, is that prison talk meaning you get demolished from the back?? Dante said stretching out whilst leaning back on the chair. His feet thudded on the table. 

Sougo looked at Dante with dead eye and a smile,

?Sure why not. You look like a guy looking for a fun time, want me to hook you up?? he looked at Heather. At least she was asking sensible questions he decided to address her, ?You know it?s amazing what?s lying around in a prison and if you wanna get out, I need a few things.? He looked over to the prison guard who was picking his nose but staring at Heather's chest.

?I?ll be straight with you. You?re the best looking girl we?ve had in here for ages and that guard over there, he?s got the keys to the weapons locker. I don?t need the guns or the swords, what I need is the bullets. More importantly, the gunpowder in them. I don?t need much. There?s a big structural weakness in three places. This prison is basically falling apart, it just needs a little push and it?ll fall down like a deck of cards. Unfortunately he?s not gay, or else I?d have sent Esteban.?

?Hey there!? An extremely handsome tanned man said. He had a perfect muscular body and smouldering eyes. He looked at Dante.

?Don?t even!? Dante said, ?so basically you?re asking Heather to be a slut and get the keys to the locker huh? Hmm, I?m not so sure. She?s like the pinnacle of chastity.? Dante said with a wry smile. Heather kicked the chair which Dante was leaning back on, causing him to fall backwards. ?Whoa!?

Dante managed to flip over the chair and land on his feet. He kicked the chair, which spun in the air a few times and sat back in it once it had landed, as if nothing had even happened. 

?Yeah, well in a nutshell that?s the plan. He?s been jerking off to the same shit for 2 years apparently. I think he?d be grateful for even new material.? Sougo said.

?Poor guy. Almost feel sorry for him but then I remember where I am. What do you say sexy buns, think your up for it?? Dante said looking at the red head. ?I do wonder what the rest of our gallant crew is doing though.?


*Overkills*

?So the great Dante needs help.? Vergil almost smiled as he said it. ?Had I been on the vessel then this would not have happened.?

?Sure. You?re like the greatest thing since sliced bread. I?m sure you?d have just bored them to death.? Shinpachi mumbled, ?In any case, we need to somehow bust them out right??

?Bust them out! Bust them out!? Ike danced and jumped up and down the ship.

?Stop that!? Anya reprimanded half heartedly but Ike continued to bound around the ship. ?So we have to bust out Dante from a marine base. Do you know just how much trouble we?re going to get into? Not to mention that IT?S A MARINE BASE. How do you propose we even do this? Do you have a plan?? Anya said with her arms crossed. The task seemed like an impossible one.

?The only one that determines Dante?s fate is me. You would do well to follow my lead.? Vergil said glancing behind him with his hand behind his back. There was a silence.

?Um?no offense but I have a feeling that if you were in charge, we?d all die, with you looking like you do now and justifying us as ?expendable losses?, whilst you go off and brood on a hill someplace? ? Shinpachi could imagine all to well, Kiya gave out a laugh that she was trying to restrain.

?But the mission would succeed.? Vergil said. Shinpachi?s mouth half opened at the surprise that Vergil didn?t even try to deny that they would all be killed.

?I don?t know about everyone else but I?m not quite ready to be some sort of pawn for you. If anyone should be in charge it should be??

?Please. You couldn?t lead a dog.? Vergil interrupted the bespectacled man, still a little irked that he was talked down to by Kiya earlier. 

?Yeah, I know that. That?s why I?m suggesting Kiya.?

The crew looked at the blonde woman who had a look of ?WTF? on her.

?A woman? You?d entrust our lives with her? The pair of you barely survived being mauled by an insect and now you want to lead us into a Marine base. The idea is as ridiculous as the size of her breasts.? Vergil said without missing a beat. ?Very well though, I am curious to see just what she can come up with and just how quickly it will fail and just how quickly....? 

Vergil stopped his sentence and spun around, with his sword at the ready, as he looked above him into one of the trees. He felt as if he were being watched. The dense foliage though made it impossible to see but there was something there.

?I think it would be best if left this island.? He said as the sun started to set. ?Navigator woman, chart a course to the Marine base.? Vergil said and sat in Heather?s chair, the action reminding Shinpachi that there was another person that they had to bust out as well as Dante. 

"Ok so it wasn't just me that forgot about Heather right?" Shinpachi remarked. The statement was met with silence, "yeah, that's what I thought."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

"Run?" Yeah, Kai didn't have any intention of doing that. It was like one guy, they were with a whole bunch of sexy seventeen year old captains, speech impaired swindlers, goddesses of love, amnesiacs, mysterious fortune tellers and weird guys in cloaks. 

"Don't worry, I got this." While Adora cringed, Kai prepared to take down Lynch but it never got that far. A loud click was heard while Dapper was walking away, apparently activating a mechanism of some sorts as the hallway snapped in two like the Titanic and the end where the UC was were sent rolling in one direction, while gravity sent Lynch the other way.

The group eventually wound up  in another hallway, one on big pile where Dapper and Kestrel had a much more unpleasant landing which istarted with smacking into the brick floor and was followed up by several others using them as a cushion.

Kai, being the one at the farthest end had the least painful landing but he got some smacks in when Adora had gotten back on her feet. "Stop saying 'I got this', every time you say that something bad happens!" Truer words have never been spoken.

But apparently not even Adora was safe from the curse of 'I got this' as a new threat appeared almost as soon as those words passed her lips. Red eyes lit up in the shadowy distance of the hallway followed by the sound of machines powering up. When glowing eyes seemed to come closer and were accompanied by what sounded a lot like a group of horses racing towards them.

When they finally came close enough so that the group could make them out, it turned out to be a group of centaur like variants of the robots they had seen earlier and these black knights were running so neatly organized that the only way to avoid getting trampled or lanced by their weapons was to run the other way. Well that or trying to stand your ground somehow but even to Kai this didn't sound very appealing in this narrow hallway while a horse of robots barreled towards you.

The group took off, brightness in the distance indicating another central chamber, which they narrowly reached before they were overtaken by the black knights. 

They had arrived at the site of their second test, black knights circling around the group while white bipedal variants with a sword and shield each had joined the battle. There were a lot less than the pawns they had fought with earlier, only about ten of each knight model but what they lacked in numbers was made up by their superiority in strength, speed and durability compared to their smaller siblings.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2012)

*Shinsengumi*

Sendo was distracted by what was around him. Every person and shadow he questioned as to whether or not it was his son. He hadn’t even noticed the girl that Shin had pointed out.

“Oh, she’s with us?” he looked at her. He wasn’t sure if he could trust her or not. She looked nice enough. But then he was sure there were days that Captain Hunter could seem unthreatening…..

…

Maybe not. Still Sendo scratched the back of his messy head and then extended a hand out to the girl. “Uh..my name is Sendo and I’m….” he looked at the file that had his name and title on it “I’m the chief of Internal affairs.”

He looked at Shin as he said the words. “I’m the chief of Internal affairs? I swear this week has been the most ridiculous week of my life. Anyway I suppose we should go and stop crime…or something. Look I don’t want to get all of you involved in all this but I’m looking for my son. He was kidnapped and this photo here,” he opened the page to the grainy snapshot, “see that kid? I think that could be him. It’s a long shot but really this is the best lead I’ve had. So yeah, uh, your name is…?”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2012)

*[Cosign to Pt. II, Chaos]​*​
[Meet the Wreckers, Jackie D. Roberts]​
 “Now, now Jackie.” Victor says pushing a smile across his features in a vain attempt to get his granddaughter to calm herself.  “Calm? Why would I be calm?! My daddy had that ship built for me.” Jackie snaps back bitterly as she folded her harms under her bosom.  “Well, I do have a ship as a replacement, I do believe that you know the shipwright that built it.” Victor states in response as he beckons Jackie to follow in kind. Still overly angry she shoots Victor a nasty smile before taking the first step to follow,  “Do you always have to talk in riddles?” she asks somewhat defensively allowing her arms to fall back to her side with a light rustle. Victor merely laughs at the accusation as they round a corner that lead into another long hallway.  “While it might have been true that Bart commissioned the building of the Sabre’s Fang.” he starts as the realization of the breadth of the ship they were on settles in on Jackie 

 “The lady that kept the Fortune afloat built the one I’m about to hand you.” Victor adds as they approach a large double door. As he lays a hand on the handle Jackie stops in her tracks, did he just say her father’ shipwright built the ship he was going to give her?  “You can call it whatever you like, but it was christened at its birthing the Oerba, in dedication to the village it was constructed in on the Dragon’s Coast.” Victor continues while pushing the large double doors open. Jackie stood silently as the man that claimed to be her grandfather entered the large spacious room. Looking past Victor as he turned back to her, Jackie sees the extent of the room before her. It was large, very large to the point she wondered just how big the Lodoss really was. To her surprise, no astonishment it was large enough to house a single ship docking station with the ceiling being several meters even above the top of the ship’s mast. As for the room itself it was a light gray color that held many stations, people dressed in various clothing holding various ranks stop what they are doing to look at whom had entered the room. 

 “Come now Calico, it’s time to meet your fellow Wreckers.” Victor states, motioning for Jackie to join him.  “Or should I say the team you will head.” he corrects himself as he turned with a squeak on his left heel. * “Well, I haven’t seen that figure in many a year.”* a strange voice calls out forcing even Victor to sigh in disbelief. Steeping from a shadowed corner a man dressed regally steps into the light, at his side a very strange looking sword hung and he tugged at his long white goatee while grinning sadistically toward Jackie. * “If it weren’t for the dark brown hair, you’d be a spitting image of your mother.”* the man adds pulling his other hand though his hair. Jackie stood their puzzled, she didn’t recognize this man. Yet he seemed to know her mother. A worried look crosses her features while her fingers pulled around to the small of her back and wrap around the Venus Gospel.  “Who are you, and how do you know my mom?” she asks getting straight to the point. Pulling his hand free of his goatee the man’s eerie grin only widens while he tucks his now free arm around his gut and gives a formal bow. The long sword that hangs from his side scrapes the ground as he does. * “My name, my dear is Ian McGregger I’m a simple liaison between this Blue’s Order and the rest of the Order throughout the other Blues, the Grand Line and New World.”* Gregger states pulling his gaze back up to Jackie’s. * “And as far as how I know your”*,  “Just leave it at that Ian.” Victor growls waving the man off.  “He has a bit of a bad history with you parents, he barely survived Bart’s rage.” Victor answers the question posed as Ian shakes his head and walks off. 

 “It’s about time you two showed up.” a familiar voice echoes though the room. Jackie’s eyes narrow as her skin turned a light red.  “I know that voice.” she bites turning to where it had came,  “Thought I killed you.” she bites pulling her weapon free and leveling it on Dianna’s form.  “Hold it Jackie, she is working for us now.” Victor shouts stepping between the two even as Fang pulled her weapon off the small of her back.  “I would have, if these people didn’t save me, do you know how painful having you spine broken in three places is?” Dianna shouts waving the baton in the air as it stated to generate a current. Jackie stops short of impaling Victor,  “You saved her? Then what was the point of me hunting her down to eliminate her?” Jackie barks, her ire almost peaking a second time that day.  “Not my decision Jackie, that order came from the top Brass in the North Blue, they think she is a better asset alive, as she knows more about that toy she uses.” Victor replies pushing the tips of the spear from him. 
 “Like it or not Jackie, she is going to be a member of your cell, as is he.” Victor states pointing up to the large frame of Ovrkil.  Both Jackie and Dianna can only follow the large creature’s frame as it reached up toward the ceiling, what was this order planning on doing? And what was this mission they were about to undertake? ~~

*[Maze of Enlightenment: Trappers, Pirates and Knights?]​*​
Xifeng looked at Dapper, her powers saw though his disguise, though his question about him being the ‘key’ was an astute one. Though she’d not get the chance to answer as a gunshot rattles off pulling the owl’s attention back though the winding corridors. There a man, the one he feared, stood a large rifle aimed in their direction. Though his only interest at this point in time was Dapper and not the Unnamed Crew as a whole. A vile grin crossed the, man’s lips as he states he knew he’d find Dapper her in this maze. In a panic Dapper shouts for the UC and Xifeng to follow, though Kai had other plans, this is when those all so famous last words are always seemed to be spoken. ‘Don’t worry I got this’ , these words were akin to ‘hey, watch this’ and nothing good ever seemed to follow after either phases were spoken. And on cue and like clockwork the maze itself seemed to laugh at the notion and the hallway splits in two splitting Dapper, Xifeng and the UC from the sights of Lynch. And through the darkness they fell like stones. Dapper and Kestel were the first to hit rock bottom followed shortly by the rest of the UC, Kai was lucky enough to be in the middle of trying to ‘have this’ so he lands on a cushy pile of his friends. Xifeng on the other hand wanted no part of the pain of the sudden change of direction so she using her tarot cards as steps lightly made her way down to ground level forming a new card underfoot with each step down. 

Sadly, however, before the chaos could die down Adora is the next to bring the curse of the ‘I got this’ down on the crew though it was inadvertently as she lectured Kai on the sore subject. Again as if on cue a rumbling sound can be heard. Underneath her read cloak Xifeng’s expression read, you’ve got to be kidding me as the centurion like machines barreled down the hallway toward them at break neck speeds. The best option seemed to be to run and the danger even seemed apparent to the thick skulled Kai as he didn’t seem to want to face these creature in the narrow confines of this hallway. Tucking tail and running the UC, Dapper and Xifeng made a wild dash toward a faint light in the distance. After what seemed to be an eternity of follow the leader the group reaches the light and file into a large room, much like the one the UC had encountered the black and white Pawns. Though that though didn’t comfort Adora who already saw the writing on the wall as the centurion knights stormed the room. As if on some grand plot doors on the walls of the room slide open and white counterparts to the black centurions march out. Though in stark contrast these mechanoids are bipedal and carry shield and sword instead of lance. 

There were less Knights than Pawns, though Adora was sure that what they lacked in sheer numbers they probably made up with in strength and durability.  “Tell me Captain, do you thenk you can mustar a bit of that powah ov yers?” Xifeng asks pulling another card from under her cloak with one hand, and in the other she held dirt, straw and pebbles. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment*

As Dapper frantically turned around to see a collection of massive automatons, he let out a slight squeak as he backed up against the others. Soon he was back-to-back with Xifeng, as if hoping she would defend him. As one of the mechanical knights came towards him, bringing its long blade down on the cloaked man. 

The sword sliced through the cloak and slammed down to the floor. The blade's impact caused the floor itself to crack, bringing Dapper's form with it. However, upon closer inspection, his clothes were all that was left lying on the floor, cleaved clean through by the blade. 

Before anyone could register what just happened, a small brown owl clutched onto Xifeng's back, a small backpack straped around his shoulders. He was crying and shouting. "Gah! Don't let 'em get me! Don't let 'em get me!"  As Xifeng gave the owl an annoyed glance, he seemed to calm down as his voice became quieter. "I mean, if I'm the key...I'm of some importance, right?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 23, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

UC

?Tell me Captain, do you thenk you can mustar a bit of that powah ov yers??

"Just a bit?" He had recovered pretty nicely by now, the increase of hot air spewed from this particular windbag was evident to his improvement. "I've got power coming out of my...."He caught on a little late, that she probably referred to that move he had just pulled earlier. Which well it probably looked pretty flashy, and it would most likely do some serious damage to the current threat that was circling them but he had no intention of trying that move anytime soon.

He was lucky he didn't puked all over his shoes after the first time, trying it a second time would just be plain stupid. And if Kai thought it was just plain stupid, than you'd better watch out. 

"But I've got plenty of other moves, much sexier than that old thing from before." He seemed ignorant of the danger they were in and was casually listing over dramatized moves from his repertoire. "I've got a massive hailstorm that could turn this place into Winterfelll Island, I've got rainfall that could...." With a chuckle, Xifeng interrupted him though.

"That first one will do just fine."

With a shrug, Kai inhaled a large volume of air with the intention of spewing a blast of cold air and hail pellets, unaware that Xifeng's Chariot card would enhance the power of this otherwise very average Weather DF move.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 23, 2012)

*[Too Big for Sneaking Around]​*
[Bliss Island, Kenneth Forescythe]​
Kenneth cocked an eyebrow as the three of them walked along; this was not his ideal situation. First he was part of a recon group. You know people who scouted and stayed out of sight, yeah that was Kenneth all together. Small, agile and nimble; what the hell was that woman thinking. Secondly, Kenneth thought, as he walked along either stumbling over rocky outcrops or pushing pebbles out of the way why in the hell was this cave so freaking small? Weren?t they, as in caves, supposed to be much larger and accommodating?  It  was only small to Kenneth though, being ten foot tall didn?t help matters all that much. But as they wondered further into the cave they came to a divergence of paths, one lead upwards and one continued along the route they were currently taking. Holding the small match up, that is how he referred to the lantern in his hand, he sees that the path that lead up was a bit more accommodating to a person or his awkwardness in this situation. He didn?t know about these two, but he was heading up, all this lack of excitement made for a boring trip and he wanted to bust some heads in, quickly at that.

* ?I b? headin? up lads.?* Kenneth states, no growls as he pushes pass the two smaller Marines, * ?I dennea care fer th? travlin? oan this wee stride.?* he adds as he started his accent up from the other two. It is about at this point that Grandi decides he is going to be on the clever side and cuts a sliver of a fingernail off, a fact not lost on the large Marine, though he might not look it he was quite observant. A smug smile crossed Grandi?s lips as he set it on a small protruding rock. As he did, that smug smile turned devious as he slid the same hand into his pocket. Quickening his pace he catches up to Zero and begins to whisper lowly to the man as they walked, though Kenneth couldn?t make out what was being stated, the grin that Grandi had spelled bad intentions and as the boy pulled a stump out of his pocket Kenneth cocked another eyebrow as he watched over his shoulder. Now if Kenneth didn?t make it his business to know about the people around him he may have found this rather disturbing, but a large grin crossed his granite features. Grandi thought he was going to be a hilarious ass, well Kenneth was far more experienced in that category. 

Walking back toward the two as Grandi whooped and hollered, and Kenneth thought he was bad for stealth missions, the large brute wraps one of his ham hocks of a fist around Ragnarok his large obsidian ax. * ?Well lad, if ye b? ?n? such dire straits. Mahbeh ol? Kenneth b? the wan tae put ye outta ye misery.?* Kenneth jokes as the large no monstrous ax is pulled free. But as Kenneth added to the commotion the three couldn?t know that their antics in this part of the cave system were starting to draw unwanted attention as they echoes of their childishness reached further and further into the cave. ~~

*[Trappers, Pirates and Knights Pt. II]​*​
[Maze of Enlightenment, Xifeng]​
Under her red cloak Xifeng?s features grew more frustrated as she waited for Kai to come to enough of his senses so that he could answer her inquiry about using a small amount of his powers to jump start this little countermeasure. But her train of thought is rudely brought to a head as Dapper bumped up to her as he backed away from the deadly point of one of the Knight?s swords. That was all it took for Xieng?s unique ability to kick in, her light pink eyes segment under the darkness of her shroud and a glimpse of the future flashed in her mind and taking a single step to the side she just avoids the razor?s edge of the blade, though Dapper?s disguise was far less lucky as the large blade cuts into the stone floor just to the side of the soothsayer leaving an empty cloak and stilts in the wake of the attack. From Xifeng?s back a tiny squeak can be heard as Dapper in his true glory, that being an owl, can be seen. 

Under her cloak Xifeng gave the owl an annoyed, yet unsurprised glance as he begged her not to allow him to be gotten as he brought up the fact that she had called him the ?key?.  ?Yes chaild..? Xifeng starts but cannot finish as Kai finally snaps too and begins to scrutinize, no maybe agonize over her request as he began to list off moves that he inflated to her like a massive hailstorm. But before he could overdramatize his rain attack Xifeng with a light chuckle Xifeng cuts the windbag of a Captain off.  ?No, no chaild, the formar will do jus fine.? she states with all the grace of a pin that was meant to deflate the situation. Kai shrugs, if she wanted simplicity? That she would get as he inhaled a large volume of air. Little did he know the devastation he was about to unleash on this group of machines.  ?If I were you Dapper, I?d be holding on, jes don?t damage my cloak.? Xifeng tells her tag-along as Kai released a cool gust of air and small hailstones into the otherwise still air.   

Flicking her wrist as she turned away from Kai; Xifeng launches the card into the air with a spin. At first it just hovered their spinning in place, then it doubled and then tripled in size as Xifeng prepared phase two of the plan,  ?Alone d? forces ov nature can be weak, but when two or moar combine it chan seem that hell itself be ov little consequence, dat is d? powah ov d? Chariot.? Xifeng states in more or less the form of a riddle as she threw the small pebbles, dirt and twigs into the path of the cold blast of air and hail. Kai?s attack envelopes the debris as it spiraled toward the card, but before it could make contact the spinning target glows white and sucks the marital in coming to a halt at the same time. The face of the card wavers like the surface of a lake that was just broken by a thrown stone as the eyes of the gallant horses flashes white with rage and a battle nay is heard. What followed even made the automations around them take pause as the thunderous pounding of racing hooves can be heard, as if a stampede was heading toward them as the card stretches to the size of a mustang, a cold blast; much colder than the air that Kai had spewed; is felt as the first black hoof is seen as massive black horses burst from the card and barrel toward the Centurions and Knights. Behind them they pulled long wooden poles that attached them to the chariot they carried. Earthen and stone whips snap from the void. And as the earthen wheels hit the ground the whole entity explodes into a tornadic maelstrom. It is as if Cocytus itself were summoned as the machines are battered with large stones, frozen whipping sands, large fragments of wood and hail the size of basketballs. ~~


----------



## DVB (Apr 23, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Kabuto Town Docks, Ronin Island, East Blue*

In East Blue, the once peaceful island of Ronin Island laid in a state of martial law by the corrupt shogun and Marine captain Waru. Few opposed him, only the foreigner Zack the Samurai would openly defy him. There was little news going on Ronin Island except that a sniper was found. Whether they caught him or not remains unknown. However, things were about to change...

On a small ship, there was a young man staring into the ports of Kabuto Town, a port town of Ronin Island. "Let's see what kind of adventures I can here," Diego stated to himself. When he arrived at the port, he parked the boat with glass chains and lock so it wouldn't be stolen. 

As he got off, he noticed the streets were empty and there was a foreboding sense in the air. He saw two kids playing near a cherry tree nearby. He saw their mom stick her head and pleaded for them to come inside. He then saw a few marines stroll into town. They were dressed as samurai, though the armor coloring indicated they were of the Navy. One approached the kids and their mom.

"Well miss, looks like your kids are playing on government property. Looks like you'll pay... one way or another..." The marine said as he grabbed her arm.

Oh hell no...

The Marine suddenly found his head in agony as a large glass ball was lobbed at it. He and his two comrades turned around to see leaning on a tree, Diego.

"Picking a fight with a Marine... big mistake," He said before he lunged at Diego. Diego moved out of the way and tripped him, causing the guy to hit face first into the tree. Diego then went and jumped onto him.

"Who are you? Are you mad?" One of the Samurine (Samurai + Marine) asked him.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I am Captain of the Miracle Pirates," Diego said before he went to deal with them.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

*Ronin Island*​
_*Two days ago*_

" Damn, Where am I ? I just ended up in this place without knowing where I was going. "

A young man muttered to himself while walking around in the streets. Tied to his waist, on his belt, a revolver. His weapon called "Hades". It has passed more than a week since the pirate crew he was part of somehow got separated. Van went througout the days by sailing blindly to wherever the all mighty sea could carry him; reason? his map and most of his money got lost and now he was just a vagabond who didn?t know at all where to go or more like he didn?t knew how to go to the place he wanted to go. The Grand Line.

" Wonder if Rose and the others are okay *sigh* " some more words followed by a sigh was what came from his mouth at that moment knowing that the chances of being together again were pretty low." Well, they aren?t just defenseless guys, they can manage to survive by themselves. " is what he had in his mind while smiling.

*KYAAAH!!*

The thoughts of the gunner were interrupted by the sudden scream of a little girl. Van turned his body to look at the fuss caused by a marine and one of the apparently civilians. The uniform of the member of the navy stained with some kind of food as the man was just beating up a person who seemed to be the father of the girl. No one had to be a genius to understand what wa sgoing on considering that the face of the child was dirtied similar to the uniform of the aggressor. 

" Woah, these guys sure are scum. Beating up someone just because of that. Guess I will watch a little more. "he spoke to himself watching the, not enjoyable at all, spectacle. Slayer just looked at it expressionless. such a thing didn?t really concern him however it was fun to see how pirates like himself were supposed to be the rotten bastards around. At some point, the marine took out a knife from between his clothes. It was time to do something.

" Well, now. Will you apologize for this? " the man of the navy said smirking, enjoying the sight. Surrounding so the public wouldn?t interfere were a few more of his comrades.

" Oi Oi, don?t you think that?s enough? Man, threatening a person in front of a kid isn?t too good for your image Mr. peace-seeker. "the spiky haired guy said before making one of the marines crash against the attacker.

"Who the..."

" Now now, don?t need to be rude. I?m introducing myself right away. So ladies and gentlemen..."this time talking to the crow and ignoring the person he just knocked down," I am the all powerful and mighty Van Slayer. You can start calling me 'The Best Sniper Of The World' and the women can call me Van-sama. I?m a pirate. "he announced proudly as he showed off his gun which was still in his belt.

Immediately, all the marines surrounded the young pirate. Around four people were going to oppose him." You are under arrest. Attackiing an officer, entering here illegally and of course defying the laws of Ronin island by bringing in a fire weapon. " the one who seemd as the leade rof the little squad stated as Van smirked. 

The group pointed their weapons at Slayer who just looked around a little maybe that was going to be fun. Quickly drawing his Hades, the brown-haired gunner fired his revolver at a especific point on the ground the marines looked at him expectantly before starting to laugh, thinking that the shot of before was just to intimidate them however...

" Hahahah!! "he laughed, something that pissed off the leader. " What are you laughing about!?" he questioned irritated." I?m laughing at the fact that you are laughing. Just so you know, the best gunslinger of the world never misses. " he said before one of the swords of one of the men fell to the ground. One after another the blades were taken away from their owners.

" Fiuu- My ricochet is always reliable "he said before looking at the clueless faces of the marines." Yeah. Just as you think losers, you all got defeated by one single bullet. Ain?t I awesome? " he boasted. If there was something he loved to do was to show off his abilities." So you surrender? I bet you already admire me but I don?t give autographs. "Yes that?s how high his confidence was.


----------



## DVB (Apr 23, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Kabuto Town Docks, Ronin Island, East Blue*

The trio of Samurines began fleeing the town. The woman bowed her head. "Thank you, Diego-san," the woman said, having caught his name. The children also nodded in thanks. Diego saw a few people were peaking out of their houses. There was something going on here...

"What's going on here? Why is everyone afraid?" Diego asked her. Her expression saddened. "This is how our home has been since Shogun Waru took over. He has the Marines assisting him so few dare to stand up to him," she told him.

Diego got an angry face before hearing of the few. He got curious. "One of the few is Zack the Samurai. He originates from West Blue and wanders through the forest. Waru lives in the capital, Katana Town. It is south of here," the lady said. Diego looked at them before he smiled and nodded.

He then began heading to the direction she pointed him toward. The island wasn't that bit so it wouldn't take a long while.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 24, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment*

_“If I were you Dapper, I’d be holding on, jes don’t damage my cloak.”_ Dapper heard Xifeng say as she prepared herself for an attack. Dapper held onto her tightly, blushing slightly when he felt her curvaceous figure underneath her cloak. It was becoming clear that there was more to this woman than met the eye as well. 

As he kept himself grappled onto her, he could only watch in relative amazement as she blew apart several of the massive knights. He could only deduce that either she had perfected some kind of "smoke and mirrors" type of illusion that disguised the attack, or she was a fruit user. 

If the latter was true, teaming up with the group might have been more beneficial to him than he thought. Clearly the man known as "Kai" was some sort of fruit user, and if this woman was as well, he might finally be able to do some proper research on the origins of Devil Fruits and their effect on the user's body. Granted, he'd have to get their consent first, but he had bigger things to worry about right now. 

As Dapper saw several of the knights fall to the floor in a metal heap, he eyed his backpack. _"Should I use those now, in here? I'd like to avoid it if I can."_ He thought to himself silently as he slowly inched his way up Xifeng's back. _"I...it feels selfish to make this woman and the others fight, while I do nothing. No, I shouldn't use them now. Their still incomplete."_

He whispered over Xifeng's shoulder. "Please, my lady. What is it exactly that I, and this crew for that matter, are meant to do here today?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 24, 2012)

Livio Doublefang-

 "Wait, he's a key then what am i i wonder?" Livio thought allowed, there was much going on right now and little of it was of interest to him. But there was one thing he was in on... "Centaurs? Now i gotta get some of those right there." With that Livio placed his hands at his sides and threw the sides of his pancho into the air, letting them come to rest behind his guns. "Right... You got the feet of a buccin bronco and the mind of a killer robot.... 

Livio grinned, his hat covering his eyes. "You know.... It's a damn shame to take out such wonderful creatures like yer selves... But i just can't have you folks hurtin my ride." Livio dashes forward, grabbing something from behind his back. "Never though i'd getta use this so soon!" as Livio pulls the device free, he reveals a massive silver rope. "Electric Lasso!" With a quick toss Livio wraps up the arms of one of the cauntaurs and pulls himself onto it's back.

"YEEE~HAH!!! GIDDY UP LITTLE FELLAH!" forcing the robot to dash forward, Livio reaches down and grabs a hold of Adora, bringing onto the creatures back. "Don't want you gettin inta any trouble Miss Adora!" Livio pops the back of the robot's head open and slowly begins to rewire and mess with it's tech until the creature stops fighting him and comes to a stop. "Right then... let's try this..." removing the lasso from the creatures arms, Livio leaps off. "Centaur! You protect miss Adora!" 

 "Under...stood." "Well that seems to work." Livio nodded and smirked as another few centaurs stood before him. "Oi! leave em to me!" Livio smirked. "I got me a plan......"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 24, 2012)

The UC

Maze of Enlightenment

The knight automatons of the Maze were no match for Kai and his First Lady's band of epic heroes. When the robots were beaten down, save for the one reprogrammed by Livio the Robot Whisperer, a hole appeared in the center of the room.  

The group wasn't sure what to do with this, it wasn't clear if this hole led to their destination or would bring them a gruesome death. Only Kai wasn't gazing down and pondering about what to do, as he was being a ignorant brat and was fuming at Livio. 

"How dare you save my damsel in distress." At the time Mr. Tinkles was gnawing on his leg, but Kai was unfazed by the assault Adora's little guardian puppy. 

Among those annoyed, was Xifeng. The reader knew how to proceed and intended to defuse the situation. "Fate, you have a funny choice in choosing your champions." With a sigh she grabbed hold of the unaware Kai's collar, dragged him in the right position as he questioned what was going on. 

"Hey, don't be groping me woman." He said. "If you want to sleep with me you'll have to wait until I've settled.....Woah!!!!!" 

"Aaaaaaah!"

Eventually they heard a OOMPF, which was followed by "Hey, what the hell was that for!" Followed by some choice words in his first tongue that probably are best not repeated.

"As you can see, this is perfectly safe." And with that, she jumped down herself. Fully expecting the rest to follow her. Kestrel jumped immediately, the others followed after some shrugs or a quick request to Oda for a safe trip. 

Down there they had a fairly pleasant and soft landing, as there was a cushion to catch them. Only Xifeng had a harder landing, Kai was still ranting on top of that cushion and hadn't moved out of the way. 

The room they contained was filled to the brim, but with what? At first glance they had no idea, it looked like something of a mix between a museum and an storage locker. Some items were proudly displayed, others were tucked away and wrapped in canvas.

"Oeh oeh, I've got something for you babe." By now Kai's black wooled ball and chain had detached itself and started exploring the place, sniffing around and tracking something down. "Here, with love." He handed her something shiny, he mistook it as jewelery. It was actually a lens though and spare part of a the maze builder's telescope. "You can like turn it into a necklace, or maybe an earing, you'll be turning heads all over the place." His fiercely nodded to emphasize his point. "I'll go look for another, maybe I can also find a water bed, we really need one of those." And off he went, hopefully he didn't find what he was looking for. How was he supposed to carry a water bed out of this place.

Adora just shook her head and went after her woolly guardian, the centaur obediently following after her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

*Ronin Island*​
*Two days ago*

Van stayed in silence while looking at the squad of marines that, in his eyes, were nothing special. A smile and a stared filled with fun giving the look that he was feeling superior to the people working for the navy. And it was not that he wasn?t; with a single bullet the brown-haired pirate got to disarm the bunch of fools in just a couple of seconds though the fact that they were only using swords was part of his good luck.

" So people, this handsome and strong man has to go now but you better remember it!! The name of the Best Sniper of the World. Van Slayer. "

His voice was loud, his words lacking of almost everything but confidence. He started to walk away as the crowd was stepping aside to let him pass. All of this in front of some ashamed and slightly frustrated marines. Who was that piece of trash who dared to ridicule them in fron of the people of the country? He needed to pay and it wa snot only because of him breaking the rules of the place.

Without losing time the leader of the group took out a small den-den mushi.
------------------

The gunner was walking around looking for a place to get some food, this time for free. People that would look at the foreigner would get nervous because of the young man carrying a holstered pistol on his waist. He was just a guy who got there just out of nowhere and broke almost all the laws of the place in a few minutes so the problems would follow him if he were to stay for too much in that island but apparently it didn?t matter for him. As a pirate, respecting the laws of every place he were to set foot on was not a rule.

" *growl* " his gut demanding food was what he heard as he tried to find a restaurant as quickly as possible.

It wasn?t long before he could find a good place.

" Here is your order !" a girl said cheerfully while serving him the dish he ordered. Next to him an old man eating too.

" Ya?re new here ?rent ya? Ya better don?t go shawin?dat thin? `round here. You will get killed by that bastard. "was the warning the old man gave him.

" What do you mean? "

With that, the man started to tell the story of the events occurred in those island. About the tyranny of the current governor of the place and how the islands were going through a bad time thanks to that. Before Van could say anything, a huge group of marines entered the place, all of them led by the same man he humiliated before. Slayer stood from his place witha smile in his face, even though he was the best, it would be difficult to handle so much people despite them only having blades.

" Pirate, surrender now! Kneel before me and apologize before coming with us. "the man spoke cockily. 

However in response, Van?s grin became bigger.

" Just so you know. The only one who can beat me, is me alone. "he spoke.
-----------------------
*Present day - Katana Town*

Van Slayer was in a cell. His clothes were a little torn but not too much. Bruises all around his face while some dry blood was coming out from his mouth. His arms chained to the wall pointing at opposite sides. As a guard passed in front of his cell, the spiky-haired pirate smiled. 

He certainly was captured but he didn?t lose. He has been fighting in that cell for two days and soon he would make his move to escape. That day was the chosen one for him to escape that place and take care of some businesses with the marine officers around the place. Why that day? apparently he was going to be executed.

_" I told you. The only one who can beat me, is me alone. "_


----------



## DVB (Apr 26, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Bamboo Forest-Route to Katana Town, Ronin Island, East Blue*

As Diego was traveling through the bamboo forest, he felt like someone was following him. He turned beside him and saw a samurai had gone beside him. Diego took a note to examine him. He appeared to be the stoic type and from West Blue, but not much else could be inferred.

"I would like to thank you for saving those people," he spoke after a long silence. Diego just nodded, unsure of what to say. "My name is Diego D. Vendrix, and I'm going to be King of the Pirates," Diego said with a smile.

The samurai looked at him with a slight bit of curiosity. He certainly wasn't the stereotypical pirate if he saved those people without reward and out of goodness.

"They call me Zack," the man simply said. "What is going on here? Why are the marines like this?" Diego asked Samurai Zack.

"His name is Waru. He became the shogun a few years ago. He became a Marine Captain beforehand to legitimize his rule. He now rules the populace with fear," Zack said. Diego's eyes narrowed. He remembered his uncle talk disdainfully about the corrupt Marines.

Well, looks that will have to be fixed, won't it?

The duo arrived in Katana Town with the entrance guards not being there. Huh, that was odd. 

Diego noticed a gathering crowd. Diego asked a nearby person. "What's going on here?"

"They captured a foreigner here. Apparently he made a commotion defying the Samurines and using a firearm. He said he wanted to be the world's best sniper," he replied.

Diego smiled. World's best gunsman and sniper, huh?

The Pirate King wouldn't have any less than the best on his crew.

"It appears we will have to save him," Diego said to Zack. The man simply nodded.


----------



## Kuno (Apr 26, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The young woman couldn't believe what they, or rather Kai, had gotten them into yet again.  A maze full of killer robot chess pieces and some other strange people that obviously the young man had met before and were part of the issue of getting them into this mess.  Adora's stomach turned as she thought about all that had happened, including the impromptu spin with Kai.  Now, she had some strange horse-man-robot-thingy following her around, her new nice clothes were dirty and she was getting a little bit more than testy.  

Adora winced when Kai gave her something.  After everything that had happened she knew this thing would explode in her face or swallow her whole or teleport her to some alien dimension.  After a moment she realized it was only a round piece of glass, something that would magnify.  “Mr. Tinkles!”  She called getting distracted.  Adora wasn't overly concerned but who knew what else was around here and how much trouble that puppy could get into.

“What is all this stuff?  Where did it come from?”  Adora asked nobody in particular once she gathered the puppy up.  She looked through the piles of interesting stuff, things she knew, things she had no clue about.  Though some looked obviously expensive others looked like nothing more than junk.  “Is this where we are suppose to be?  Is this the point of the maze?”  She asked picking up a metal plate and looking it over before setting it down.  

Pausing, Adora turned and almost glared at Kai.  “Nothing has been this easy since I met you.  What is the catch?  With all this talk about these people being 'special' and that...”  She pauses looking at Dapper.  “Him being this key thing.”  she shook her head and looked around with sigh.  To say she was nervous was putting it lightly, she would be grateful if nothing happened but she just knew it wasn't going to be that easy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Ronin Island - Katana Town*

" Hey, piece of trash. You should be happy. It?s time "

A voice coming from the outside of his cell called for Van as the gunner was apparently sleeping. He raised his head to look at the person that just spoke to him. A smile appeared across his face when he noticd that it was the same man that arrested him a couple of days ago. His eyes were still as lively as always despite the short cessions of lashes he received during those days.

" hello, Mr. peace-seeker. What is bringing you today to my humble place? "Slayer asked with a certain tone of sarcasm in his words, he obviously knew what was going on but just wanted to mess a little with the marine.

" Let me guess. You finally decided to ask for my autograph. No need to be shy, just free my hands and I gladly will give you one. "he said before giggling a little something that made the officer of the navy kinda mad. Taking out a whip, the marine hit the pirate three times before stopping. A vein could be seen on his temple as he was looking with hate at the spiky-haired young man.

" Damn, why didn?t the captain allow me to execute you tright away? Trash like you should just die! "

Van raised his head once again before starting to look around the cell as if he were looking for something while trying to act naively." What the hell are you doing?! "the marine questioned visibly irritated by the attitude of the gunner who didn?t seem to care at all about his imminent death.

" I was just looking for the person you were talking to. Though someone with that description doesn?t seem to be around, wait, wer eyou talking about you? "

" You son of a-"

" well, it?s obvious that you couldn?t be talking about the great me so that was the conclusion I arrived to. It must be horrible to be a mere mortal. "a new lash came to his face before he could speak anything else. Without saying a word more, the marine took Slayer and handcuffed him as he took the guy out of his cell towards the execution grounds. As they walked Van had his eyes covered by his hair together with a disimulated smile.
_
" It?s just about time. I still need to know where Hades and my knives are though. My bullets too. "_


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 27, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy
So Bad They Needed a New Word*

"Oy what the fack is goin on here!!"

The booming bass of a tall marine ensign's voice is directed towards similarly uniformed men encircling him. While this defiant marine may have been born blonde his natural proclivity to dimness was not taking root of him. There must have been at least ten grunts closing in on him and in proper response he put his dukes up.

"We have reason to believe you are not Ensign Zell Dylandy and as such we are detaining you to the brig. Any hostile action will be taken as a declaration of guilt. Even if you are Ensign Dylandy, you will be in violation of pretty much every Marine bylaw. For starters insubordination---"

"I reckon you haven't even seen insubordination yet, mozzie."

"And treason. Stand down you are outnumbered and even pretending you are the Ensign, well that would make you an ensign versus all of us. Don't be dumb, blondie."

Inside Zell?s cerulean orbs a pyre was lit ablaze as his left eyebrow began to twitch violently and veins bulged from his neckline. Unbeknownst to the men surrounding him the one thing that was liable to set him off the mocking of his hair color and in turn intelligence. Zell had a rule for such a thing, only women. If a beautiful woman wanting to have some fun repartee were to do something like that it was fair, but for crooked generic marine number 3 that was foul.

*KILLSWITCH ENGAGE*​

"I'm going to kick your ar---"

The ensign clutched his stomach as he was brought down to bended knee.  His innards felt as though they were twisting and coiling around each other then trying to do a back flip. It was a terrible feeling as his stomach began to lurch audibly.

*PpppppwwarrrrppppP*

The wretched smell of a dead possum was expelled from Zell's posterior as he went into the fetal position rocking back and forth.

"Meatloaf..."

He moaned as the men began backing away from him. Putrid would be an upgrade from what the smell was, it was so bad a new word had to be invented to describe it;

?Terriawful!!? 

A marine from the crowd called out pinching his nose to stop the smell from invading his nostrils any further. Zell chuckled slightly at how terrible his luck was at a moment like this. Another wheezing sound emanated from his glutes causing the odor to intensify even further.

?I?m really opening up my lunch now??

He bellowed out laughing defiantly as the Marines cleared out leaving him alone. Ten minutes later they returned wearing gas masks as they carried him to the brig, a gaseous green vapor trail following their path?​


----------



## DVB (Apr 28, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Plaza Square, Katana Town, Ronin Island, East Blue*

Diego had created glass stilts so he could see over the crowd. Zack the Samurai was on his shoulders. They saw as they drudged out Van Slayer. Zack was aware of Devil Fruits so he was not shocked by Diego's technique. From what the crowd observed, they were going to execute him by placing him onto a wall and shooting arrows at him.

Their version of gun-style execution.

Van Slayer was placed on the wall and was facing the arrows. 

"People of Ronin Island. This foreigner has defied my rule and our customs. All who oppose me will face this fate," Shogun Waru said from his seat. He was overseering the execution like a referee of a tennis match.

"Show time," Diego said before Zack leaped off of Diego's shoulders and let Diego sprint toward the archers. But it was too late. They fired.

However, they did not reach their target. Instead, they ended up hitting a wall of glass. The crowd was stunned, the archers were shocked and most of all, Waru was infuriated. 

What just happened?

"Yo, tall, dark and bad-mannered. Stay away from my sniper," Diego said as he came from the side, his hand covered in glass. 

The tall seat Waru was on was suddenly sliced and Waru fell down. He looked around furiously and saw Zack there.

"Waru, your reign is over," Zack said in his angry stoic voice said as he had his sword in hand. Waru was now livid. He looked from Zack to Diego.

"WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?!" Waru asked Diego.

Diego smiled.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I am the man who will be the Pirate King," Diego said before Zack had defeated the archers. He used the sheath of his katana as a club to knock them out. He then faced Waru.

Diego nodded to the samurai as he would have his duel with the corrupt shogun. "Anyone know where his gun is held?" Diego asked as he helped Van up. One of the samurines, afraid, pointed to the pagoda nearby.

"Let's go," Diego said to Van.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 28, 2012)

Bliss Island

Commander Cecilia Cerie "Cece" Valentine and her second in command, Lt. Setsuka Shuushin, had been welcomed by a small greeting party. The two had just set foot on Bliss Island before the marines from the local base caught up with them. In name of their own Captain Phillipe J. Coulson, the invited the leadership of the TFIJ to the base so that they could meet.

The greeting party was instructed to take the TFIJ marines that left the ship with them, this was made impossible by Valentine's design as the majority of her marines disembarked the ship and started heading for local points of interests. Nervous and with as much haste as they dared, they led two marine women to their base via a route that kept them from actually seeing too much of the village. 

Valentine wasn't surprised that one of the men excused himself to rush back to the base, supposedly to inform the captain that they would be arriving within minutes but despite the fact she was aware that the man intended to warn the captain that there was a problem, she didn't bother to try and stop him. She expected her plan to work, delaying him wouldn't make any difference.

Eventually this marine had made it back, huffing and with his hands on his knees but he had made the trip in record time.

"Sir, we gathered the two commanding officers but we didn't manage to keep their subordinates confined to the ship." He eventually huffed out. "The marines had already disembarked and scattered as they had been granted shore leave."

Captain Coulson just chuckled. True, this was a pain but he had to admit that a worthy foe was about to grace them with her presence. "I wouldn't be surprised if she made use of the distraction to sent out a few investigative units..... Which we'll never find in the sea of marines she let lose upon the town." He reached for a Den Den Mushi.

"Increase security around the base, they shouldn't find anything in the village but I don't want any of her marines sneaking their way on to my base." He waved the man away, when the door closed behind him he contacted one of his most trusted officers. "Ensign Gilmont, I need you to go visit our friends again and warn them that they will most likely have company soon, if they do.....Make sure they'll kill whoever stumbles upon them, it wouldn't unheard of the caverns claiming lives of those that are unfamiliar with them." This scenario was a lot better than having to explain why fishmen had set up shop almost directly below his marine base, and why these fishmen had one of his subordinates in their custody.

"Yes, sir!" Gilmont wasn't a man of many words, not even now, despite the fact he was very displeased at the prospect of having to make the run again. This was the second time just today, and it didn't get anymore unpleasant the more often he did it. Gilmont was a rather portly man, bald on his head with a thick mustache that reminded you somewhat of a sea lion. The ensign was posed at the look out tower placed on the highest of three mountains of Bliss island. Despite his physique, when he took off, he did so with quite some speed.

Despite being a Devil Fruit user, he didn't show any fear when he cannon balled off the mountain top and plummeted towards a watery grave. He had nothing to worry about though, seeing as he was a Flying Squirrel Zoan. And in mid air he shifted into a furry glider that raced towards his destination, one of these openings would lead to the cavern where the fishmen had posted one of their men. That's how they communicated, a neccasity after they discovered one of their marines had secretly been spying on them and been tapping their communications.

This was easy part, having to head back up to his post was what exhausted him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 29, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Northern Central Chamber

"Seriously?" Despite the massive strength behind the swing, the boff staff that hit the brick covered automaton square in the face only caused the machine to wobble a bit before the Rook robot tried to punch it's fist trough Wu Konga's head.

She was too skilled a fighter though, despite her rather unwomanly appearance she was quick on her feet and moved around rather graceful. She sidestepped the punch, brought her staff down once again and this second blow seemed to cause more damage. The robot was stunned and her simian partner, the white haired monkey Monta, leaped over it and made full use of his momentum to knock it down to the floor. 

"This is like the 100th piece of crap we've taken down so far, and we haven't even found anything we could take back to the leader." While this Tenshinsou grunt squad ventured into the maze with hopes of gathering something that would secure them a promotion, so far they had just spent their time dodging death traps and battling these machines.

The other partnership of this party, that of Shaw and Zubay had been more succesful up until now. Where the monkey duo only taken down their first automaton by now, they had already taken down two pairs of Biship automatons. Problem was, by now those highly adaptiblle and fast learning machines had evolved to the point that almost these two grunts barely managed to land any of their attacks.

"Rolling Thunder Death Drop!" Zubay had launched himself in the air and slammed down, missing the white rook just barely. The Oolong tribe warrior had expected this though, the expansion of his body mass right on impact greated a shockwave that threw the rook off balance.

"Decapitating Wave!" His partner, Shaw, went in for a finishing strike with his monk's spade. The attack never landed though, the rook had a partner of his own in the form of a black colored variant that caught the weapon. "These guys are getting stronger by the second!"

Maze of Enlightenment

Storage Chamber #7

Here the party compromised mostly of the Unnamed Crew had been looking trough the various items stored inside this chamber. So far Kai had been digging for treasure, but hadn't found anything he deemed "shiny" enough for his lover.

Mr. Tinkles was more successful, while he could not read the note that laid in front of his treasure. He sure was enjoying it, chomping down on this purple colored fruit that tasted a lot like a meatball for some reason. Even the puppy was aware this was unusual, but he didn't find it warranted any questions.  He had just finished this purple fruit, and was about to try one of the six other and differently colored fruits when his stomach rumbled and he suddenly started feeling dizzy.

Introducing the Rainbow Fruit tree, originally found on the Gourmet Island in the New World and produced one of seven differently colored fruits each day. These fruits have different effects on the consumer. The purple one has been used by Monster Chefs in training to help get a feel for one of their prized techniques that resembles the much better known Life Return technique.

Adora, who had been searching for her loving puppy heard it yelp and quickly tried to locate the source.

Somewhere else in the chamber, another had been searching for treasure. Well he was just looking at all the cool stuff and making pictures of it, but hey that counts too! 

Kestrel eventually gotten his hands on this weird bucket like thing attached to some machine. The note used a lot of fancy and complicated words, he couldn't decipher most of it but did read something about the helmet on first, then pull level. With a shrug he simply did so and apparently managed to electrocute himself as lighting surged trough him for over a minute before Kestrel eventually passed out and fell on the floor with a loud thud.

"Mr. Tinkles?" She was getting worried now, when a large shadowy figure appeared from behind a cabinet and rolled towards her she yelled out in surprise. The reprogrammed knight stepped in front of her, with the intent to protect Adora as Livio had programmed it to do. It didn't stand a chance though, the lance dissapeared in the black blob and it then shifted into tentacles to grab hold of it and hoist it in the air.

"Oh my Oda!" Only now could she identify the threat, it seemed to be made of a giant ball of black wool, tentacles and limbs grown out of the wool in an attempt to help the overgrown menace upright as it could no longer balance itself normally while it's wool had grown to such extreme lengths.
"Mr. Tinkles!" She couldn't even see it's face, she just recognized the wool. "What happened to you?"

The purple fruits of the Rainbow Fruit Tree had this effect in those that had a natural affinity for the Life Return like techniques. There were clans in the Grand line that had an affinity like this, but you also had the sheepdog species like Mr. Tinkles, where it's ancestor sheepwolf alphas that could manipulate the size and form of their horns and wool. While these traits weren't naturally found these days in the descendants, it seemed that it was still locked away in their genetics. Mr. Tinkles being the living proof.

"Do you need me to hold your hand babe?!" Kai had no idea what was going on, his feet pointing towards the ceiling as he was digging trough a container, nevertheless when he heard his soulmate scream he could not help but be a perfect gentleman. But hey, that's Kaiser D. Winter for you.

Southern Central Chamber

"Oh well, at least their numbers keep decreasing my love." Despite the red rose in his mouth, he spoke with perfect clarity. In his arms was the love of his life, Ensign Juliet who was wearing a diamon the size of a basketball around her finger. They picked it from the room they had landed in earlier, the maze's creator had actually intended to fashion it into incorporate it into a specialized drill that but never got around to it and now it would see use as an engagement ring instead of part of a tool.

"Let's take these down, so that we can hurry back and celebrate our engagement." They let go of each other, Juliet transforming into her swan hybrid form and using her strong taloned feet rip apart a rook that had dared to get close too close to her.

It's partner later started to freeze over and then toppled, shattering into a thousand pieces. A white rose had been stuck right what had been it's chest.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 29, 2012)

*[The Coins, the Cups and the Swords]​*
[Maze of Enlightenment; Xifeng Lijuan]​

Under her read cloak Xifeng lightly fumed as she rubbed her back, did that idiot not think to move out of the way?  ?Pay moar attention to whear it is that people be goin?.? Xifeng states with a sting as she moved just moments before Kestrel could make a comfy landing of her. Spinning gracefully into a clearing she realizes that Dapper is still firmly attached to her robes.  ?It is okay little wan, you can be lettin? go nao.? she states, but when Dapper fails to relinquish his hold on her she is forced to remove the small owl with a bit of well, force. Pulling the small winged creature free she sets him on a nearby perch so she can gather what she needs while the others roamed the small treasure room to see if they can find anything that would help them on the hardest leg of this journey through the abyss. 

 ?Dat be ah fine question Adora.? Xifeng replies as the sound of wooden legs scratching across a glossy marble floor can be heard, seemed that Xifeng had found herself a table.  ?Spechial waz not da werd used chaild. Ah touch ov destahny was.? she adds pulling a chair to herself so she could take a seat.  ?First ting be first. I tell you all dis. Fate, she be ah fickle mystress, she be as evar changing as d? sea ?n? as unforgivin?.? she adds while pulling her trademark cards from seemingly nowhere.  ?Nao fur the questions, first I will answer what Danielhas asked ov me.? she says as she shuffled the stack of cards  ?Your question chaild is d? hardest to answer, as ah seer ov fate dar are tings I cannot outright tell, and dis is one ov dhose tymes.? the reader states in a puzzle as she starts to spread the cards across the glossy oak finish of the table. 

 ?At d? moment mah dear Unnamed Crew we are neck deep in a world changing event. At d? center of dis maze knowledge is held dat can unsettle d? balance ov d? world?s great powers. It Chaild.? Xifeng states, her head silently shifting under her cloak toward Dapper  ?be why you are d? key. Yer knowledge ?n? quick wit will allow you to decipher what it is dat I?m not allowed.? she states almost enigmatically as she turns her attention to Adora and the rest of the Unnamed Crew.  ?No Adora, dis will not be easy and d? catch is as deadly as d? outcome ov dis lil adventure if we don?t succeed.? Xieng states while allowing a hand to hover over the first card that she laid on the table?s surface.  Wen we entared dis werld ov darkness, dar was twenty five teams dat dared dese unfriendly shoals, dar only be five left.? she states firmly telling the UC that of the twenty or so teams that entered the labyrinth that they and only four other teams are the only people left. 

Turning the card over the two of Cups can be seen, depicted on its surface a man and woman exchange golden glasses of wine while looking deep into one another?s eyes.  ?Ah, d? two ov cups, dis card represents a team ov lovers dhey have come h?re to celebrate their engagement ?n? dar tyme off.  While day not seem like much, we best not underestimate dese Marines, day are more den day first appear.? Xifeng states describing the team of Marine Duo Romeo and Juliet as she pulled her hand over to the next card that had been laid on the table. Turning it over the Ace of Wands can be seen. A large hand holds a single vine covered wand up to the sky.  ?Dis b? the Ace of Wands, it is representative of ah mighty hunter, whose sights are set upon a very familiar bird.? Xifeng states her glance cutting to Dapper under her cloak.  ?While a danger in his own right, fate has shown me he does not play a role in the dark tides dat are upon us.? Xifeng states discarding the Ace of Wands showing that Lynch?s could be a threat, he was not the immediate concern. Turning the next card over the Two of Swords comes face up. A blindfolded woman kneels before the viewer, two swords in hand awaiting word of when to strike. 

 ?D? Two ov Swords, dis card represents d? most dangerous ov d? remaining teams, tho dar intentions are not as easily deciphered dey follow orders as blindly as d? lady dat adorns d? card.? Xifeng states as she speaks of the team of Samantha and Sinbad. This left but one card, and as she turned it over the Three of Coins became visible and three people can be seen discussing their wealth.  ?D? Three ov Coin represent d? darkness and its lust fer what be at d? center ov dis maze. Dey are whom we hav? to stop.? Xifeng states as her hand washed over the card,  ?For if we don?t d? world will be a sadder place, colder ?n? moar dark.? she stresses. 

[In a Treasure Room not so Far from the UC]​

A glass bowl shatters as it slams off the ground, rounding the corner into the room we see the large frame of one Sinbad as he rummages through the gathered things that was strewn over the room,  ?This can?t be what we?re supposed to be looking for.? the large man growls while his mechanical arms smashes a bronze cup with a single grasp.  ?Don?t be a twit, of course this meager collection of trash isn?t the treasure, its apparent the good doctor had a habit of collecting useless rubbish.? Striffe replies as she opens a large closet to only find moth eaten clothing and other useless junk.  ?Hey, I?m not a twit, I?m just as smart as you, and speaking of you Sam. You know you could have helped up there!? Sinbad yells pointing up to where the hole they entered from once was. 

With a loud crash a ceramic vase shatters off Sinbad?s head knocking him to the ground.  ?What have I told you about addressing me as such?? Samantha asks slamming the heel of her boot into Sinbad?s chest pinning him to the ground.  ?I am your superior officer, and will be addressed as Marshal Striffe by you.? she growls lightly pushing a crater into existence with the bulk of Sinbad?s weight.  ?As far as the lack of support, I?m here to supervise you and make sure our assignment is complete.? she adds pulling her boot away just so she could kick the large man in the head with enough force to slam him into the adjacent wall which causes the walled merchandise to avalanche atop the large man. 

 ?I am only to get my hands dirty when I deme I should or you cannot handle what is going on. Do you understand?? she barks turning her attention to another section of the room that had been yet to be searched.  ?I understand you?re a bitch.? Sinbad replies as he pulled himself from the rubble.  ?Quit your bellyaching, as soon as we finish with this room we?ll be heading out.? she orders. Sinbad only rolls his eyes, if only he was stronger than she was.  ?Yes sir.? he replies tartly as he shuffles through the mess he had help making.~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Lord Manfred Swan III stood by the window of his personal study, his pale blue eyes transfixed upon the impenetrable abyss of roiling black storm clouds lurking just below the summit of the holy city. He often felt like Zeus himself during these moments, perched on high, far removed from the troubles of the world below. On this particular morning, however, he felt far from godlike.

He slowly shifted his gaze towards the sound of the soft knock on the door. "Enter," he declared in an imperious voice, full of command and authority. Manfred took a seat as the serving girl poured him his morning tea, a pretty little thing who kept her eyes downcast towards the lush velvet rug. The piping hot tea was within an inch of his lips before he stopped short.

"You first," he told her. 

The girl lifted her gaze and stared at him quizzically. "Beggin your pardon M'lord?"     

He handed her the ornate porcelain tea cup. "The tea. Taste it. Tell me if it is too hot for my gentle lips." The girl nodded hesitantly and took a dainty sip, then looked up and smiled shyly.  

"It's fine M'lor-" 

She gasped and clutched her throat tightly. The tea cup went crashing to the floor. A second later so did the girl. Manfred frowned slightly at the stain forming on the rug. The girl he could replace, but the rug was one of a kind. Manfred snapped his fingers. Instantly a black suited man materialized behind him like a wraith, tall and barrel chested. His personal bodyguard was seldom seen but never far away. 

"You called sir?" 

"This is the third time this week someone has tried to poison me. I want you to execute the entire kitchen staff." 

"Their families as well?"

"What do you think?" 

"Of course sir." 

Manfred sighed as a troupe of servants entered and silently carried away the girls body. "The stain first you nitwits!" he shouted, pointing at the rug. The servants unceremoniously dropped the cold body to the floor and set about removing the stain. Manfred calmly returned his gaze to the black suited man. "Have our contacts in the East Blue closed in on my daughter yet?" he asked.  

The black suited man nodded matter of factly. "Oh yes. We're very close. I have a man in the East Blue ready to retrieve her. He can be a little reckless at times...but he always gets the job done."  

"I want no harm to come to her. Do you understand?" It was now three years since he had last seen his rebellious spitfire of a daughter, before she suddenly disappeared the night of her wedding, bringing untold shame upon her house. Even still she remained his sole trueborn heir, the only child born to his dearly departed first wife. All the rest of his children were bastards, too baseborn to inherit his legacy. 

"You'll have your little girl back by the end of the week. I guarantee it sir."  

Manfred smiled for the first time that morning. "Have someone fetch me another cup of tea." 
*
Somewhere in the East Blue...* 
"Hey! Wake up!" roared the tavern owner. 

The front counter shook violently, stirring Helen Swann from a fitful sleep. Slowly she lifted her gaze, two bright green eyes staring at the tavern owner behind a tangle of unwashed blond locks, an empty bottle of sake by her side. "Is it morning yet?" she grumbled. 

The owner hooked a meaty thumb at the clock on the wall. "It's midnight. We're closed." 

Helen scanned the empty bar, which only a few short hours ago had been alive with the hustle and bustle of pirates. "Oh..." She belched loudly and rubbed her bleary eyes. "What kind of tavern closes at midnight anyway?" 

"ARE YOU LEAVING OR WHAT?" 

"Well I can guard your place for the night, just sleep on the floor or something."

The owner's face flushed bright red like a tomato. "That's it I'm calling the Marines!"  

"Relaaaax," Helen replied indignantly, rising to her feet and collecting the six foot tall broadsword that rested on the counter beside her. She strapped the man sized blade to her back as if the weight meant nothing to her. "I'm going to a bar that knows how to treat its drunks with some respect."  

"You do that sweetheart!"  

Helen flipped him the bird as she strode through the bat wing doors. The night was still young, plenty of more drinking and plenty of more fighting. She also heard that there was going to be a tournament on the next island over. It was probably too late to register but would be a pleasant diversion nonetheless she hoped.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Ronin Island - Katana Town*

Van stared intently with a spark of enjoyment at the multitude of people that went to see his execution. Considering how terrified most of the inhabitants of those islands were from the way Waru was apparently used to do things, he arrived to the conclusion that the assistance to the little show was an order and that it would only be a way to tighten his grip on the reins of the country. The gunner wasn?t nervous nor actually cared at all about the fact that he was going to get killed in the spot. He decided that he would escape and ridicule this Waru guy who was trying to look all mighty and powerful while sitting up there.

The marines prepared their bows and arrows, apparently it was going to be the usual "Leave the guy full of holes" method that the prisoner has heard about. His smirk not leaving his face as he was confronting his imminent death.

_" Do they plan to get me with that? even now I candodge almost all of them. "_he thought.

The arrows were fired at the young man who was waiting for the right tming, however something unexpectedly good that ruined his plan of escape but at the same time saved him from a lot of troubles, happened. A wall of glass appeared out of nowhere stopping the arrows. Then a guy appeared saying something about him being his gunner.

_"His sniper? Oh well whatever, I?m lucky that this guy came. "_

Then a new commotion took place as a samurai attacked the current governor of the place. It was a perfect riot!! Van waited patiently for Diego to free him as the devil fruit user asked where his weapons were. The afraid marine pointed a pagoda, apparently there was wher his Hades, knives and bullets anded up at.

" AH! You better pray for my things not to have anything wrong with?em! "he said running towards the pointed place along with Diego. It didn?t take long before they could reach the pagoda where Van started to look for his properties, apparently no marines stood in their way since they were trying to calm the uproar generated by the arrival of the two men.

" Oh yeah, my name?s Van Slayer. I?m gonna become the best sniper out there. Thank you man. You helped me out there. " he said before finally finding his Hades. After checking it carefully he noticed that the fool didn?t even bother in taking out the ammunition. The few bullets and his iron knives were next to his gun. 

" So what do you plan to do? I?m definitely going to ridicule that fool before taking his money...oi...money! i need to know where do they hide it. " he said, his last words came out from his mouth while his eyes were shining as he was thinking in his precious gold.


----------



## DVB (Apr 29, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
The Aku Pagoda, Katana Town, Ronin Island, East Blue*

" AH! You better pray for my things not to have anything wrong with?em! " Van said running towards the pointed place along with Diego. It didn?t take long before they could reach the pagoda where Van started to look for his properties, apparently no marines stood in their way since they were trying to calm the uproar generated by the arrival of the two men.

The pagoda was a tall and menacing structure. (Yes, it does look like Aku from Samurai Jack)

" Oh yeah, my name?s Van Slayer. I?m gonna become the best sniper out there. Thank you man. You helped me out there. " he said before finally finding his Hades. After checking it carefully he noticed that the fool didn?t even bother in taking out the ammunition. The few bullets and his iron knives were next to his gun.

" So what do you plan to do? I?m definitely going to ridicule that fool before taking his money...oi...money! i need to know where do they hide it. " Van Slayer said, his last words came out from his mouth while his eyes were shining as he was thinking in his precious gold.

"The best sniper! Awesome! My name is Diego D. Vendrix! I am the Captain of the Miracle Pirates and my dream is to become the Pirate King and find the One Piece!" Diego said as he shook Van's hand. "Since you're wanting to become the best sniper, you're going to my crew! The Pirate King wouldn't have any less than the best on his crew!" Diego said with a good grin. As for the gold, he didn't know.

"I don't know, but since it looks like Waru had been bleeding these people dry, it wouldn't be right to steal their money..." Diego has said before he leaned on the wall and it slid open. It led to a large stairway underground. The captain and sniper began going down. It wasn't long before they encountered an underground cell. They were filled with men and women. 

"Woah..." Diego said as saw them all, malnourished and beaten. He went to the nearest one. "What happened? Who are you?" Diego asked them. "We are the samurai, the former guards of this island. When Waur took over, none of us would serve him..." he said. Diego nodded. "Well, Zack the Samurai is currently fighting and things have gone to heck. We need things to be set straight," Diego said before he blew a piece of glass and inserted it into the cage. He turned and the door opened. He pulled out the key and began freeing everyone. 

"Glass Glass: Spoken Forge," Diego said before he took a deep breath and emitted a large blob of glass and began shaping pieces into swords and helmets.

The man he talked to bowed down. "Thank you. We will take care of this. There must be a way to reward you... Ah! I know. You can have the gold Waru has on the third floor of this wretched tower," the man said before he led people out to reclaim their home. Meanwhile, the two made their way up to the 3rd floor and saw a door with a pile of gold. It was enough.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 30, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment/Northern Central Chamber*

_"Squaaaaaaaa!"_ Agnes let out a loud screech at the sight of the group of miscreants. As they looked up at the bird in annoyance, Lynch slowly walked out of the passageway ahead. *"So I'm not the only one still alive, huh?"*

_"Are you lost, old man?"_ Wu Konga barked as she crossed her arms at the sight of the ratty old hunter. *"Relax, missy. I ain't here for any trouble. I just caught the last bit a' that little show you pulled off, turnin' those bots to scrap."*

Indeed, the group had just barely finished off the last several rooks when Lynch had showed up. Shaw and Zubey eyed the man with some degree of curiosity as he sat down on what was left of one of the rooks. *"I'm havin' some trouble in this here maze. And from what it looks like, so are you fellas. I think we might be able to help each other out. There's a certain.... specimen I'm lookin' fer. If I bag 'em, I can sell him fer a fortune."*

_"Cut to the chase already. What the hell do you want us to do about it?"_ Wu Konga said impatiently. *"I'm sayin' I need some help findin' this rare quarry. You help me, and I take you to the end a' this maze."*

_"You're joking. You've got no idea where the end is, liar."_ Shaw said as he dismissed the man's offer with a wave of his hand. *"Actually, I do. I'm just not as interested in what's at the end of this maze as I am in what I'll get for the quarry. I used to be a mercenary for the marines, tracking comes naturally for me."*


----------



## Noitora (Apr 30, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates

Revival Arc

​*
“Bring them down.” Snarled the marine Captain, Leo the Handsome, as the Ravenbeard Pirates were cornered by not only the White Shawl Marines but also with the aid of the East Mafia Amusement Park foot soldiers. Pazzo D. Morte, the Captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates dashed his eyes about at the sheer numbers of the enemy. His crew were dotted around him along with various other pirates who had been snared into the marines trap for the East Blue rookies. They were all caught in a moment of intense silence. Each side waiting for the other to make the first move. The silence was finally broken as Pazzo roared out in anger and seemingly fear. His eyes wide with determination and sweat trickling down his skin. Sabrina, Lupe and Kindal all glanced to him in surprise at his sudden outburst and watched to see what move he would make next. 
*“Don’t underestimate me!” *He roared out before charging directly towards the marine captain. The blonde haired man held his ground and waited to see what this man was capable of. He had been graced with the title of strongest rookie in East Blue, though it was the weakest of all the blues at that. This was the time to test the current power of all the rookies. 
*“Take this!” *Pazzo roared again. As he closed the distance he wrenched back his hand and threw an average punch. It did not connect. Before the fist could greet the face of the marine the martial artist deflected it with a twist of his hand and spun into a counter strike, smashing his fist into the pirates’ stomach. Pazzo grunted in pain and fell to his knees, his eyes completely white, before he finally fell on his face. All the pirates and even some marines watched wide eyed at the sight.
“So… easily.”
“Leo is so powerful.”
“He was such a weakling all along!?”
“Amazing!” The pirates eyes dashed up from the unconscious pirate to the marine as Leo moved into his fighting pose. The rest of the White Shawl Marines shifted into their fighting poses as they prepared to bring in the rest of the horde. If the strongest one present could barely put up a fight, what could the rest do? A few of the pirates threw down their weapons, including Kindal much to the surprise of the rest of the Ravenbeards. 
“You’re all under arrest.”

The Ravenbeards and few other pirates were bound and chain and dragged into the depths of the White Shawls famous prisoner ship. Known for transporting countless pirates to Impel Down. Each Pirate was placed into a separate cell with their hands bound by sea stone behind their back, and chains holding them to the floor. The Ravenbeards ship, the Savy Singer, was being sailed behind for scrap. Pazzo had yet to awaken, and on the deck the marines traded words over their current haul.
“What a joke. To think the man people in East Blue were so concerned with turned out to be nothing but a joke. PAH! I wanted a good rumble after all!” Said a long haired, short man with an angered look on his face.

*Seifer Tallah
Marine Lieutenant​*
Beside him a much taller man with a cloak over his shoulder stood looking out over the sea with his arms crossed. One hand propped upwards to tend to his beard. 
“It doesn’t matter for now. Pirates are being overestimated anyway. We’ll stick them all away in Impel Down for safety.”
*
Gareth Nagger
Marine Lieutenant Commander​*
“Hmmm!” A small man said as he peered over a book in his grasp. His large round glasses slid down his nose. “Why are you complaining? I like a good fight as much as anyone but to have a day off because they surrendered is just as good. Well most of them surrendered anyway. That beast chap was a handful, but you handle him well Captain!” The small man laughed and look over towards the blonde marine officer.

*Sasha Casca
Marine Lieutenant​*
The Captain sat on his ships officer chair with one hand cupping his chin while the other rattled on the arm rest. Tap tap tap, each finger danced in an ongoing wave of tediousness.
“I don’t care.”

*Leo Nald The Handsome
Marine Captain​*

Below the deck, deep within the depths of the prison vessels bowels, numerous pirates found themselves bound and chained in their own separate cells. Pazzo lay on his side in his, eyes still white from the blow he had been dealt. Kindal sat silently and calmly in his cell, Lupe thrashed about in anger at his own defeat as well as the defeat of his Captain while Sabrina could not believe her luck of being caught in this situation. 
*“DAMMIT! Get up Captain! Bah, get these damn chains off me!”* Lupe growled as he tried to break free, but to no avail. Someone else in the cells called out in anger.
“Shut the hell up!” To which Lupe focused his rage towards him.
*“Say that again! I’ll kill ya!”* Ignoring the antics Kindal kept his eyes closed as he listened to the sounds above. The sounds of the guards, the taste in the air. Waiting for that precise moment where they would have the most time to make their move. Then it came. With a small tap of his finger on the floor behind him he made a signal. 
*“Gwahaha. I was waitin’ fer that.”* The sudden voice of their Captain stirred both Lupe and Sabrina towards his cell.
*“Cap’n, you were…?”* The furtive man asked in surprise. Pazzo was quick to cut him off however. Even with the sea stone cuffs supposedly on him he seemed to not be lacking any energy. 
*“Don’t be ridiculous. Everythin’ is goin’ as I wanted.” 









​*In the shadows of the Captains sell his large smirk grew over his lips as the smell of metal melting drifted from the depths. The poison he had free rein over had sprawled free from his form and was corroding his chains. Everyone watched in silence as they tried to figure out the trick behind the escape plan. In a sudden burst his cell door blew open and from the dust the large pirate stepped free, still with the sea stone cuffs around his wrists. 
“I must know, how?” Kindal asked. The blonde man had known somewhat of Pazzo’s plans but the details behind how he would do it had been left entirely to faith. 
*“How? Gwahahaha. I’ll show ya.”* There was a crack in his arm, and then another, and another until both arms finally crumbled into dust and allowed the sea stone cuffs to collapse to the floor. Hidden in his coat his real arms suddenly came through the jacket sleeves.
*“Ya think my punches are really that weak even if I hold back? Gwahahahaha! Dried and hardened poison from the get go. Bein’ so weak lookin’ they didn’t even think to check for anything like it. They just slapped the cuffs of thinkin’ it’s best to get me tamed before I bring out my power. Their hastiness is gonna be their downfall.” T*he pirate pulled the keys he snagged when appearing unconscious and bound for their cuffs and cells. His nasty smirk stretched over his entire face as his glare turned murderous.
*“I’mma use this ship… to declare war!”*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 30, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Setting Sail with the Rogers]*​
> [New Orders and a New Crewmate; Tobias Kain]​
> _ ?Did you get all that Tobias??_ Victor?s voice rang over the small black Den, Den. The newly deemed shipwright nodded before answering.  ?Yes sir, I got that. I?ll be on it as soon as we make landfall.? Tobias replies as he played with his new hammer. The Den, Den smiled back as Victor was pleased. _ ?Good, I look forward to your findings.?_ is replied quickly and is followed by a quick static pop as the communication is terminated. Shaking his head Tobias finished making his rounds of their new ship, seems that their dunderheaded Captain was at least good for something and it did give the young information broker the prefect cover for what he did.  ?Careful Blue, your grandfather is a crafty old bastard. Better not die on me.? Tobias says talking more or less to himself.  ?Tobi-Kun, so you are going to be a shipwright after all.? Raven? sweet voice states coming to the back of the young man?s mind.  He of course didn?t have to answer. The fact that he ?borrowed? a seasoned Shipwright?s hammer was more than enough to sate Raven?s curiosity. Tobias? unique ability to read an object?s past on touch made this tool the perfect teacher, as all the skills and ability of the previous owner poured into Tobias the longer he held it. And unlike his ?broken? duplicates holding the actual object made the skills and abilities of the previous owner that easier to learn and hone.
> 
> ?This is a well-built ship; Captain did well to acquire it.? Tobias stated with a lofty grin as he made his way up to the upper levels of the ship. Making it to the surface Tobias quickly notices the new face, a woman. Sighing he walks pass her after she had made her way down from the crow?s nest.  ?Who did you Pirate-Nap this time Captain?!? Tobias asks as he burst into Akuma?s cabin.



Akuma let out a confused and obviously false gasp. "Pirate nap? I would do no such thing dear sir!" He scoffed. "I merely offered them a ride and a place in my crew...." He coughed, letting his eyes shift about. "You see, They all looked like they needed a place to stay and so i gave them such a place... It's hard on a crew who has just lost their captain to whatever reason to go back to a normal life... Piracy is all they know now! I am aiding them... whatever their names are...." He smirked. "Oh, I also believe we have two doctors now. So, We should be in excellent shape should anyone get sick!"


The Maze of Enlightenment-

Unlike the others, Livio had made a jump for the remainder of the centaurs and barely avoided falling down into the pit below. With a few quick modifications he had the robots trained to be his own personal guard.... good thing too, as the fried bodies of the other robots he had taken out were too heavy for him to carry. "Now then. with all these robots in these sacks... and these centaurs on my side...." He looks down the hole before him.

"Oiiiiii! Anyone alive down there! It's Livio!" He shouts. "Hey! Crazy tarot lady! what card did ya say i was? I'm Jealous that everyone else here is a card and im just a techie!" He laughed jokingly. "Right! Anyway! Ya'll best be movin out the way! I'm commin down with a few robo-pals!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

Eventually the party had found a way out of that "treasure" chamber, it was filled to the brim but the group discovered that there had been very little that qualified as treasure. Among those that did get something out of it were Adora and Kestrel, where the former had taken that the seeds from that plant Mr. Tinkles had found as she figured that those fruits could have a lot of use in the kitchen as long as they didn't affect humans like it did Mr. Tinkles. The poor puppy was rolling around like a giant ball of wool.

Kestrel though was unaware of what treasure he had taken with him, when he got back on his feet he felt odd but joined the rest when they ventured deeper inside the maze, what he didn't know was that the machine he used had been part of a failed supersoldier program. The idea was to directly implant combat techniques into a candidate, it ended up neglected in this storage location due to the fact it ended up frying the brains of whoever it was tested on. Perhaps Kestrel would be more lucky, he was the only one that wasn't turned into a vegetable but then again his brain was pretty fried already.

It did not take long before the party got close to stage of their next stage, though from that they could hear, the battle had already begun. 

As they entered the room, which happened to be the Southern Central Chamber of this floor, they witnessed two marines that were quickly getting overwhelmed by their robotic opposition. The arrival of the UC drew attention away from them, they could take a breather and take notice of the pirates. Though, due to the fact that pirates unlike marines didn't wear a uniform, Romeo and Juliet weren't aware that this group was made up by pirates, so they were willing to team up to take out this threat.

"Wind Gale Fist!" Kai's attack wrecked a bishop that tried to attack him, despite the fact that these and their rook counterparts had been winning their fight against the marines, due to their nature, new opponents with unknown fighting styles could easily dominate them. 

"Eh?" Kestrel was dodging a flurry of blows initiated by a bishop, attacking it was a problem though. Punching a machine would generally result in a broken fist and perhaps a dented machine, even Kestrel knew that, so what could he do but dodge the attacks. But his pattern of evading was quickly deciphered and blow after blow started landing on the cornered Kestrel, with everyone inside the chamber locked in struggles there wasn't anyone that could come to help him...... But it turned out, there was no need.

Eventually when pushed to his limits, something unusual happened, the lingering results of his accident earlier kicked in. While his brain may not have stored all of the information, it was still there somewhere and his muscles just took over. He grabbed the automaton by the wrists, and making use of it's own momentum and weight, he slammed it down on the ground. 

Of the shattered remains, Kestrel made good use of it's lower arms as he picked them up and held them in a tonfa like fashion. He had no idea where this all was coming from, but he was loving it and with a big smile on his face he started pummeling into robots.

The centaur had been keeping Adora safe, but Mr. Tinkles ended up getting a bit too close to a rook and end up getting into a fight. A worried Adora tried to help him out, but couldn't get past with all of the chaos. She ended up separated from her knight and with another rook trying to cave in her skull, her knives doing little to damage it. As she rolled out of the way of an attack, the lens Kai had picked up earlier and given to her, fell out of her pocket and received the full force of the rook's attack.

Surprisingly it did not crack, it absorbed the energy and glowed brightly as it skidded across the floor as it was sent flying by rook as it tried to make another attempt on Adora's life. As the lens hit Mr. Tinkles, it released the energy it had absorbed channeled it into the puppy, causing the canine to grow in size.

The sudden development paused the battle momentarily, the giant puppy who was now gnawing on the rook that had dared to try and attack his much loved Adora was quite the sight and the rest of the rooks it was deemed it was appropriate to now reveal their trump card and the six remaining robots combined into one giant robot.

The last of the bishops had been taken down by now, but now the marine due of ensigns Romeo and Juliet together with the Unnamed Crew and associates had to take down this giant automaton. Now with his size appropriate for a battle of this scale, Mr. Tinkles took charge and with support from the rest of the combatants it eventually took down the latest but certainly the largest challenge they had encountered in the maze so far.

As thing settled down, the fighters dusted themselves off and were relieved when Mr. Tinkles eventually shrunk down again, though Adora did make sure to pick up that lens thinking that it could come in hand later on. 

Northern Central Chamber

The proposal of the tracker appealed to the Tenshinsou grunts, but understandably they were more than a little cautious as he would most likely stab them in the back when they got to the treasure. The four quickly went into a huddle where they weighed the pros and cons, and eventually Wu Konga approached Lynch with their decision. 

"Alright, you can team up with us but we'll keeping an eye on you buster!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

Final Challenge

The Unnamed Crew together with Ensign Romeo and Juliet had arrived at the scene of the maze's final challenge. Behind those gilded door was the treasure all those parties had sought out, but to reach that treasure they would have to go past the final four automatons this maze held. 

At the first sign of life, they activated, the pair of kings diverting all their energy towards the companion queens. All of the energy this maze generated went largely towards these king robots, the maze was designed to transfer their energy trough the maze and finally into the various robots that roamed the halls and chambers of this maze. All of that energy used to power those hundreds or so machines was required to power the two strongest guardians of the maze.

"Just four?" Romeo, like the rest of them, was seriously underestimating their opposition. 

"Are you two a couple?" With the way Adora had two puppies, and a centaur, following her Juliet assumed that Kai and Adora were together. "Isn't it adorable, reminds me of when you and I were still dating."

"Ah, to be young again."

"What do you mean, to be young again, are you calling me old?!"

"Don't twist my words around you witch!"

"Who are you calling a hunchbacked, big nosed, wrat faced witch!"

Despite their tendency to be overly dramatic and romantic, they were just as likely to get into fights like this.

"Someday that will be us." With stars in his eye, Kai shared this with Adora. Somehow he was touched by the scene, thinking that only undying love could bring forth such passion.
"Honey, I'll take out these last thingies and then we can go make out or something."

Tired of these challenges and anxious of finally finding the treasure, Kai hoped to finish this battle quickly. On his own he headed towards the quartet of machines, very casually he tried to launch an attack. "Wind Gale..." But he never got to launch it or even finish announce his attack, as the black queen had raced towards him with uncanny speed and sent Kai flying with his flying kick.

The crash cracked the wall, and with a dull thud Kai eventually landed on the ground. While he wasn't out cold, he wasn't getting up anytime soon.

"Hmmm?"

"Me thinks.......This won't be as easy I thought it would be."


----------



## Kuno (Apr 30, 2012)

*TFIJ...

Gumiko...*

“My name is Ensign Gumiko Hakuhen.  I am Chief Administrator.”  Gumiko introduced herself saluting the man sharply.  Being Chief Administrator she of all people realized that the older man before was due respect.  Not only was he her extreme elder but had been given a promotion to Lieutenant Junior Grade.

“With all due respect Lieutenant, we have a mission, and though I am sure you want to find your son I believe the Captain would prefer if we got the mission done first.  A search can be done when we aren't on duty.”  She paused for a moment hoping to not anger her superior officer.  “I will even organize the search parties.  Finding volunteers should be easy though I will need you to give me a good description of the young boy.”  Gumiko's mind was already running through a check list of possible volunteers.  

“Just let me know those details and I am sure we can work something out.”  Gumiko gave a very business like smile.  She stood straight with her hands behind her back and awaited for them to let her know what they should be doing as they both seemed to outrank her, for the moment anyway.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2012)

*TFIJ*

"Sure, we can hold off finding my son. I mean it's not like that'll be the ONLY thing on my mind and that I would potentially endanger all of our lives, that's all of them, if I don't get what I need done." Sendo said snappily but then took a deep breath.

"Sorry...I'm...you know, a little distracted and stuff. If it's all the same I'll go and try and look for him. I'll catch up with you guys if you like or you could help. I'm easy either way but this, for me, takes priority. Cool?"

Sendo assumed that it was, after all what type of person would argue against that?

He looked out to the harbor and exhaled slowly. Needle in a haystack. There were a lot of warehouses and people milling about. He did have a picture of his boy with him in the locket he carried, so it wouldn't be a problem identifying his wife and child but still. He started the wander off, trying to figure out some sort of method to the search.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 30, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy
Bliss Island
*
Zell lay in the corner of his cell in the fetal position. The infiltration had been a complete bust and he had no doubt the powers that be would not take kindly to his failure. His odious gaseous excrement propagated with every flatulent wheeze. Zell had been through some hardships in the past but being in this cell while burning a hole through his pants and having a triple digit fever was in his top five worst experiences at least. His body was really expelling the toxins of the food poisoning but the process was painful for Zell and the guards. The only silver lining for the dandy man was that they were missing a key piece of information that only very few knew. Gods of the Sea had cursed Zell however he had been blessed with a great power by the Devil himself...

"This lot o' bodgy bitzers have no clue what I'm going to do when I get out of here."

"Big talk from an ensign who's full of more shit than blood."

A person wearing a biohazard suit appeared out of the smelly green smog. Zell didn't know whether to laugh at the fact he smelled up the joint so bad they needed to take extensive measures or be offended; it wasn't that bad, right? It only smelled like rotting eggs mixed with old trash that contained the corpse of a skunk which had been sitting in the sun for a week with a twinge of moldy gym sock and a dash of foot fungi. In reality the gas exuding from his dung hole was probably akin to mustard gas and would be classified as chemical warfare...

"You are now prisoner Z51212 any pleas of being Ensign Zell Dylandy will fall on deaf ears. You infiltrated this Marine base under pretense. Why would you do such a thing prisoner Z51212?”

Zell didn't answer his face contorted into a very ugly grimace as he began to grunt and open up his undercarriage....

*PWWARRRPP*

More noxious gas filled the room; this was his response to the question. He was not a dummy right now he was not the only one shitting himself, no the forerunners of this base were as well. The reason he wasn't killed is because they wanted information, to know how much he knew and to know how much he shared. This information was all he had for leverage but at the same time that leverage had an expiration date. Zell had to pull himself together right now!

"I said who sent yuu---"

Zell spun wildly on his back with his legs upward in a shearing formation he coiled around the interrogator and turned causing him to fall down face first. The interrogator was stunned by the sudden attack giving Zell enough time to stagger to his feet. The young Ensign bent his knee backward and shot it forward at an impossible speed ramming his foot into the side of the interrogator's helmet. 

*POP*

The helmet flew off the interrogator upon impact thrashing against the nearby wall. The poor man struggled for air as he now lay exposed in the green smog and to make matters worse his neck was broken. His body began to tremor wildly as hacked and wheezed before finally surrender to the embrace of death. It was impossible to tell what killed him between the gas and the kick... 

Zell sluggishly began to strip him of his suit and put it on himself gabbing the discarded helmet along the way. Between his gas and the suit he had the perfect cover to get out of here. He was going to have to find a way off the island so he could get reinforcements; however unbeknownst to Zell the cavalry was closer than he thought.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice 
Sins of the Father: Prelude *
Lieutenant Zane Garrick stood amidst the smoking ruin of the merchant vessel _Zeon_. The mangled corpses of her crew lay all about the deck, their bodies contorted into unnatural and macabre positions, necks twisted 180 degrees, spinal chords snapped in half like brittle twigs. He had offered them surrender, but they chose to spit that mercy back in his face. Garrick shook his head. All for one stupid girl. It wasn't long before his men found her, hiding under the bed in the captains cabin. She put up quite a fight, nearly slashing open a Marines throat, and biting off the ear of another. Garrick wasn't surprised. Mothers were among the most vicious creatures when it came to defending their young. 

The girl was brought before him, still clutching the squalling infant girl protectively against her bosom. She couldn't have been more then one and twenty, long curly brown hair and matching brown eyes that stared up at him defiantly. Garrick loomed over her like a man mountain, his cannon like arms folded over a wide barrel chest. He eyed the crying infant with a mixture of disgust and apathy, idly wondering if he had ever been so small and helpless. 

*"Who's the father?"* he asked, his voice calm but edged with bad intentions.  

She glanced at the dead bodies and stuck out her lower lip in outrage. "Is this what the Marines do now? Murder good men and hunt down helpless mothers and their babes?" 

Garrick remained silent. Perhaps she mistook his silence as an admission of guilt or weakness. Big mistake.

"Is this what you call justice?" she cried in an emboldened voice. 

His hand shot out whip fast, slapping her across the face. He held back at the last second, lest her head go flying off her dainty neck. Still the force sent her reeling backwards. His men caught her by the elbows and supported her. To her credit she still held tight to the babe. The runt's wailing became a shrill and incessant thing. Garrick ground his teeth together, already feeling a headache coming on. *"Who is the girl's father?"* he repeated, slowly, with as much patience as he could muster. 

Her shoulders sagged, all the fight drained out of her. "It doesn't matter now. He's dead." 

"You were seen cavorting with the Pirate King a little more then a year before his death. It was reported that the both of you became very..._friendly_." Garrick left the rest unsaid.

Her eyes widened. "He...he was a regular at my father's tavern. Did we talk? Sure, but it never went farther then that." Suddenly she broke free from the Marines and thrust herself at his feet. "Please. I swear it on my ancestors bones, on my own baby girls life, that she is not of the Pirate Kings blood!"

She was probably right. The runt looked nothing like him. All that curly red hair and those bright violet eyes were a dead giveaway.  He gazed at the blood red horizon, thinking it over for a few seconds. The outcome was never in doubt. *"That's not good enough. Nothing can be taken to chance."* 

"YOU MONSTER!" she screamed. 

Garrick cracked his knuckles and steeled himself for what had to be done. *"I'd eliminate a hundred whelps like yours if it meant preventing the rise of a man like the Pirate King."* He blocked out the mothers screams as he slowly reached for the babe.

_An hour later..._
Garrick sat at his desk, smoking a cigar while observing the sunset through the porthole of his office. He now knew why the Marines had chosen him to take on this important mission. In the end he was the only one with the will to do what was needed to preserve the future. The work was only just beginning.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2012)

Noitora said:


> Below the deck, deep within the depths of the prison vessels bowels, numerous pirates found themselves bound and chained in their own separate cells. Pazzo lay on his side in his, eyes still white from the blow he had been dealt. Kindal sat silently and calmly in his cell, Lupe thrashed about in anger at his own defeat as well as the defeat of his Captain while Sabrina could not believe her luck of being caught in this situation.
> *“DAMMIT! Get up Captain! Bah, get these damn chains off me!”* Lupe growled as he tried to break free, but to no avail. Someone else in the cells called out in anger.
> “Shut the hell up!” To which Lupe focused his rage towards him.
> *“Say that again! I’ll kill ya!”* Ignoring the antics Kindal kept his eyes closed as he listened to the sounds above. The sounds of the guards, the taste in the air. Waiting for that precise moment where they would have the most time to make their move. Then it came. With a small tap of his finger on the floor behind him he made a signal.
> ...



The seastone handcuffs clattered to the floor. All at once Sabrina felt her strength return. It was a feeling of such utter relief that only a fellow Devil Fruit user could ever truly understand. She rubbed at her raw wrists and glared at Pazzo. "Crazy fat bastard," she muttered under her breath. When Pazzo said he had an idea that would shock the Marines, she had no idea it would entail being arrested and locked up in a cell with a bunch of filthy cutthroats. She had to give him credit though, it was a good plan. She just wished he wasn't so unpredictable.  

As Pazzo set about freeing the prisoners, Sabrina winked at her shadow on the wall. The shadow winked back in response and smiled devilishly. Sabrina nodded. It was time to see what kind of valuables could be had aboard a Marine vessel such as this. She raced down the corridor, dodging Marines and rampaging pirates left and right. She'd leave the fighting to the boys. As the self appointed treasurer of the Ravenbeard Pirates it was her job to keep them well funded (while keeping a very generous commission for herself of course).  

It wasn't difficult finding the door to the treasure room. She broke to a sudden halt as she came face to face with the Marine guarding it. So much for avoiding the fighting, she thought glumly. The Marine had an air of nobility about him, dressed in very formal garb. Sabrina recognized him as the second in command of the White Shawl Marines. He leaned forward and bowed with a flourish. "I knew you'd come here. A master thief like yourself couldn't possibly resist the temptation." 

"Well congratulations, you're not a total idiot," Sabrina shot back. She rested her hands on her hips and locked eyes with him, trying to draw away his focus. Her shadow struck without warning, materializing behind the Marine and stabbing at his back with a black spike. The Marine snap rolled with unexpected speed, avoiding the spike by mere inches._ He's fast._ In one fluid motion he reached into his belt and threw a senbon needle that landed in front of her feet. 

"Ha you missed!" Sabrina scoffed, just before the needle exploded and sent her flying backwards.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Ronin Island - Katana Town*

Van followed Diego until the place where a few peaople were captured. As the devil fruit user was freeing the prisoners, Van started to look around if there was something good to take with him. Although as soon as he heard the word _reward_, his attention passed completely onto the man who was thinking Diego for freeing them. He said something about gold, property of Waru, being held in the third floor. As soon as the people left the place to support that Samurai who arrived with Vendrix, both pirates ran to the third floor, certainly there was gold, enough to satisfy Van for a few days.

Near of the treasure a few bags, probably being held there so the money could be carried to Waru whenever the guy wanted to see a bit of it. Without losing time Slayer started to fill the bags with as much gold as he could, to the point that some pieces could be seen due to lack of space in the bags.

" Good, good! A rule for being pirate, always take a smuch as you can when possible! "he said rubbing apiece of gold against his face before placing it in another bag. It took only a few minutes and three bags to finish the job.

" So are you gonna help them? " he questioned, referring to the by now rebellious group." It?s not like they can do much only with swords against a rebellion. That guy will go down alone heheh"

He said before leaving the room togetehr with Diego.


----------



## Pyro (May 1, 2012)

*Aheb: Ravenbeard Pirates*


Aheb could not believe his luck he was merely minding his own damn business when all of a sudden pirates showed up from fucking everywhere and brought the Marines along with em!

And now here he was, hands shackled together like some type of animal, rocking around and a piece of shit boat, in the middle of the damn ocean!

"AAAAAHHHHH!" Aheb screamed in frusteration.


*
***********************************************
Aheb (*no last name*)
From: South Blue
Bounty: 0 (Tehe)
Fears: Claustiphobia                 
Embarrassing secret: Likes to wear women's underwear 
**************************************************



"OIIIIIIII! What is this thing! A introduction box?!? What kind of bullshit is this? And what's with all the unnecessary details..." Aheb ranted, his tirade slowly turning into barely coherent mumbles. 


"Shut the hell up!"
*"Say that again and I'll kill ya!"*

"Huh? What was that?" Aheb scooted closer to the bars of his prison to get a view of what was going on. And lo and behold, there was an escape in progress.

"Haha! That's right boys! Escape is the only option! Escape these shackles! Escape this prison! ESCAPE THIS REALITY! YEAHHAHAHAHA!" Aheb roared his fit of laughter catching the attention of one of the prisoners who had be let out of his cell already.

"Uh. I guess I better let you out too. We're all in this together now." A fodder pirate prisoner approached Aheb's cell with the key in hand, discarded by Pazzo when he was done with it.

The prisoner fumbled with the key once he was inside Aheb's cell, bumping into Aheb as he went to retrieve it. After the prisoner had unlocked Aheb's shackles and the door to his cell. He stood to face his rescuer.

**CRACK**

Aheb's had had shot out and grabbed the prisoner's neck like a vicegrip before the poor man even had a chance to react. The expression on his eyes was one of shock as Aheb casually tossed the dead body into the corner of the cell.

"You dare touch me!? The only real thing in this universe? Don't you understand? You're all fake! Fictional! Characters. Charictures even. You were fodder, and you'll be forgotten in no time as soon as I leave." Aheb said venomously as he walked out of his cell and onto the deck of the ship.

As he strode onto the deck, Aheb made eye contact with the man he had seen earlier. the man who had started the little jailbreak that was taking place at the moment. 

"Hello good sir! I see you have found yourself a boat today! I must say you have quite the impeccable taste of transportation." Aheb said as he approached Pazzo.

"May I ask where it is you are going? Maybe a destination? A course? Route? Path? Yeahahaha" Aheb continued until he could no longer restrain himself and bursted out in maniacal laughter.


----------



## DVB (May 1, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Aku Pagoda -> Katana Town Plaza, Ronin Island, East Blue*

Diego just rolled his eyes regarding the gold thing. I suppose considering the people, not in this case would he steal the gold. However, at Van's comment he smiled.

"Yeah, let's go partner," Diego said as they ran back to the plaza. Back at the plaza, the Samurines were being battled against the formally imprisoned Samurai along with the public being happy to see their loved ones again and in shock. In the middle was the continuation of the duel between Samurai Zack and Waru. Waru was furious. Samurai Zack had managed to dodge the arrows and traps that were aimed at him. Even with avoiding the tricks, he was still being outclassed. 

He still had one trick up his sleeve. He did the signal. The archers fired at Zack. There were alot of arrows before Zack caught one. However, it wasn't an arrow. It was a snake, which bit him. Zack collapsed as the venom dulled his senses and he collapsed.

"Foolish Samurai! I control this island now and until..." Waru said before he brought the blade to Zack. It was stopped by a large glass staff.

"You're a disgrace, relying on cheap tricks like that to fight," Diego said before Waru came at him. Diego blocked the attack.

"Glass Glass: Shard Shooter!" Diego said before he lunged his glass arm and shot shards at Waru. Waru grunted before he made the signal. A few samurai came at Diego toward his back just as Diego was going to beat Waru. Someone better stop those Samurines.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 2, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends Pt. I]​*​
[Jackie D. Roberts Begin Arc IV]​
 ?Are you sure we should be working for these people?? Dianna asks as the Orerba gently rocked on the waves of the calm northern Blue sea. A light smack echoes across the brightly lit room and a large sepia file with a scratch slides across a fancy marble table. As the momentum of the slide slides the contents of the file slightly spill into the open.  ?I?m afraid that at the moment, neither of us has much of a choice.? Jackie replies as her form materialized from a dark corner of the room. Reaching up with her left hand she grabs onto a new piece of jewelry that hung there in place, a silver Chaos Cross.  ?As daddy would say, they have us by the balls.? Jackie adds taking a seat next to her fellow Wrecker.  ?Your father has impeccable phrasing, though I don?t think it applies to us very well.? Dianna replies, she too grabs at a shiny new piece of Jewelry, though hers was an earring of the silver Chaos Cross.

 ?The whole being built incorrectly hinders the notion of being caught by the balls.? the woman adds, an attempt to break the strained ice that to this point handicapped the two and even threatened the mission they had been assigned. An awkward silence fell of the two and the seconds that ticked by struck with the force of a sledgehammer to make it seem like hours.  ?Heh.? was the first break in the silence as Jackie started to laugh,  ?That was horribly corny.? Jackie laughs as the implication that both suggested breaks the uneasiness that had befallen the group since they had left the Lodoss over a day ago.  ?Let?s put bygones behind us Dianna.? Jackie asserts as she pushes a hand forward as to forge a new friendship, a notion that is as alien to her as the surface of the moon is to man.  ?Agreed, bedsides, it wasn?t you who wanted me in the condition I ended up in.? Dianna replies taking a firm grip on Jackie?s outstretched hand.  ?To our new alliance; to the Wreckers.? they both state simultaneously, and at that moment there was something in the air, this was more than two women putting their differences aside. This handshake was a mutual agreement between the two. The enemy of my enemy is my friend ~

 ?So, they didn?t brief me, who is our target and why is he in our crosshairs?? Dianna asks her attention turning to the sepia folder that lay half open on the desk. Jackie?s eyes flash with a serious glare, her attention too turns to the half open folder.  ?Seems we have to tie up some loose ends created when one of them defected.? Jackie replies as she full opens the folder, inside is a picture of a round man with a full beard and avation goggles strapped to his face.  ?You think those are his real ears?? Dianna asks pulling the picture of the man closer to the two; strangely enough the cat like ears seemed to be the real deal.



 ?I don?t think that really matters in the long run.? Jackie states as shed pulled the data too her on the man.   ?Name, Robyn Coleman. Age forty-six. Specialization: Sword Combat?.? Jackie freezes as her eyes fall on the next line of information . Pulling the image of Coleman from her eyes Dianna looks over it at Jackie,  ?What?s wrong?? she asks placing the picture on the marble tabletop.  ?His former rank is Commander.? Jackie replies her gaze pulling up to Dianna?s. 

 ?Commander? But that?s the?.? but before Dianna could connect the ranks Ovrkil burst into the room his large frame whirling and grinding as he did.  ?Incoming transmission detected.? the large mechanation relays as it presses the large Chaos Cross that emblazed its chest plate.  ?Sergeant Jackie D. Roberts, please acknowledge.? a feminine voice asks as the symbol flashes with each word. Cutting a glance toward Dianna before standing.  ?This is she, who may I asks is that I?m speaking.? Jackie replies.   ?Voice recognition accepted, this is Turcopolier Soundwave, new orders have been handed down, do you accept responsibility for receiving these orders?? the voice replies.  ?Do I have a choice?? Jackie asks to which Soundwave replies,  ?Negative.? with a stern snap of the voice.  ?Then I suppose I do.? Jackie replies. 

 ?These orders do not affect your task in regards to former Commander Coleman, this effects your group. INTEL has been gathered that the Ravenbeard Pirates have resurfaced. This group of cut throats has long interested the order. But it seems that they were captured and are now in route to Impel Down. So orders from above have been handed down that you release Project Ovrkil in a escape vessel stored in the bowls of the Oreba.? Soundwave relays as coordinates flash over the visor like screen covering Ovrkil?s eyes.  ?Do you acknowledge?? Soundwave asks.  ?Yeah, I got your marks, I?ll get the big toy on its way.? Jackie replies.  ?Verbal agreement accepted.? Soundwave replies a stark static pop cutting the com-link.  ?Guess it?s just us two.? Dianna sighs looking back at the picture of Coleman.  ?Seems that way.? Jackie replies as Ovrkil turns and walks from the room, its new orders flashed on his internal HUD ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 2, 2012)

*[Kings Queens and Pirates Oh My!]​*​
[Maze of Enlightenment, Xifeng]​
It wasn?t that hard to guess that Kai would be the first to attempt to attack these new Automaton Opponents, however even Xifeng?s unique ability to read the future failed to show her the ease in which these robots were able to counter and seemingly defeat the Co-Captain of the Unnamed Crew. Like all the drones that they had encounted up to this point these four guardians were in sets black and white and the allusion wasn?t lost on Xifeng who from her encounter with the Rooks, Bishops and Knights had formulated that the person that had this maze constructed based its defenses on Chess. Not that it mattered at the moment and useless trivia at this point would be more a hindrance then help though this thought didn?t have all that long to settle as unfortunately for Xifeng she was the closest to the White Queen that decided the red cloaked person before it was the next suitable target. Without a sound or a inkling of warning the white Queen burst into action as the rest of the Pirates could only gawk with open mouths at Kai?s crumpled form as it lay strewn across the marble tile floor. The weapon the White Queen bore was a large scepter with a large diamond as the head. It is raised far above the automation?s head poised to strike.

Adora is the first to realize that the soothsayer was in trouble on the surface, though only moments before under the darkness of her cover Xifeng?s pink eyes segment and the two halves gain gear like teeth. They spin in unison as the vision of the scepter crashing down on her petit form is shown in an instant replay like fashion. Bouncing on her left foot Xifeng goes to avoid the overhand slam as it came down using her ability in martial arts to avoid the blow. The White Queen however had better reflexes then even Xifeng could have thought possible for such a large construct. As the hammering blow came down it quickly changes directions and follows the young woman?s side step, and with a gut wrenching blow the diamond end cap catches Xifeng square in her stomach. The Voodoo mistress felt the air being forced from her lungs as her weight is picked up off the ground and following through with the swing th White Queen sends her flying while ripping the red cloak from her body. 

A gold lined crimson blur fires pass the love struck Marines forcing the two to separate at least momentarily. A instant later a pained whence can be heard when Xifeng?s form slams off the far wall. She didn?t impact as sternly as Kia did as she was already in a back peddling motion when struck, but it was hard enough that Xifeng was going to feel that in the morning. Scratch that, she thinks as she pulls her gloved hands to her back. She was going to feel that attack now, rather than later.  ?Dammit.? Xifeng laments as she pulled the red gloves from her hand. The Queen had removed her cloak, now all could see her true self. Not that she cared, it was just given the impressions she had gotten off Kai this would prove more harmful then beneficial.  ?Seems the veil has been dropped.? Xifeng angrily mumbles pulling herself to her feet. This at least meant she could help combat the threat. Reaching down she grabs the cuff of her attire and pulls up and away as she magically seemed to changed into more combat friendly attire.



Pulling a pair of cards from between her ample bosom with two fingers Xifeng goes to retaliate as the same White Queen set its sights on Adora.  Let?s see how well you play with this, Minor Arcana Six of Swords in Duo!? Xifeng shouts as she tosses both cards with a flick of her wrist. The pair flash a hot white in mid-flight as they separate becoming a dozen blades. The White Queen?s head snaps and it quickly dodges back as two rows of swords bury themselves deeply into the ground chasing the mechination from Adora. But as Xifeng passed into the hall of blades that she had created the White Queen makes its own counter and the Reader can only manage to pull her arms up in defense. With a stutter inducing slam the W. Queen slams her staff squarely into Xifeng?s crossed arms causing the woman to release a pained howl as she is thrown back. The swords that she had created shatter in the wake of her passing back through them. Poor Adora can?t even react as Xifeng?s body slams into hers.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 2, 2012)

*[The Con Captain and he Crew]​*​
[Roger Pirates, Tobias Kain]​
Tobias could only shake his head as he allowed his left hand to pull down pass his chin.  “Is that what you call it?” he asks reflecting on how he had been recruited to Akuma’s crew not that long ago.  “Tell me, how many of our crew joined of their own ambitions? And how many did you help with the clause that hey you’re part of..” Tobias pauses as Akuma was giving him the usual look when confronted with the sins of his actions that he believed were innocent and pure. * “Ah, I see that you’ve figured the block head out.”* Jackal laughs back in the dark corridors of Tobias’ mind.  “Never mind Captain, I’ve actually came back to report on the ship as per your request.” Tobias states shaking off Jackal’s insidious laughter, though it seemed that Akuma had forgotten that he asked Tobi to look over the ship. You know claiming that since they couldn’t ‘convince’ any actual shipwright to join up that he, Tobias, was going to have to do the job.

Tobias didn’t mind this given the nature or his ability, though the forgetfulness of their Captain did tend to get on his nerves at times. Though he couldn’t help to think to himself at time strange behavior like Akuma’s could be sign of genius, though he readily shrugged that notion off quickly every time it passed through his thoughts.  “You know Captain, you asked me to see over the condition of the ship?” Tobias states holding both arms out to the ship they were on. Again he receives a blank look.  “Lemme guess, your amnesia has something to do with the new vixen we have aboard the ship doesn’t it?” Tobias asks thinking back on the woman he commented on when he first entered the room.  “Tobi-Kun!” Raven shouts at him calling Honey a vixen.


----------



## Palpatine (May 2, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment/Dapper*

Dapper watched in horror as the White Queen emerged from the shadows and attacked Xifeng, sending her flying out of her cloak and hitting a nearby wall. Dapper shook his head for a moment and adjusted his vision. He gazed at the angelic beauty before him. 

"She's...she's gorgeous." He muttered to himself as his beak quivered slightly, utterly love-struck by the woman. He wasn't sure how much time he was staring at her, but the next thing he knew, she was sent flying back and hitting Adora. 

This snapped Dapper out of his fantasy. He quickly swung his backpack over his shoulder and reached into it, pulling out a small pill. Swallowing the pill, he quickly waddled forward, stopping just several feet in front of the queen. "It's not good manners to hit a lady. Especially one as beautiful as Xifeng." He could already feel the effects. He hadn't perfected these yet, but he couldn't stand idly by and let the woman he now considered his soul mate get throttled. 

Dapper's body quivered slightly, then in an instant, his form increased rapidly in size. His wings morphed into muscular humanoid arms, while his talons grew to the length of the average human's legs, the tips of which became much sharper. His vest stretched to cover his midsection. However, his head remained that of an owl's.




"Take this!" Not wasting a moment, the now massive Dapper  charged towards the queen, and sent several punches it's way. Each punch managed to dent it, but Dapper was unable to knock it down. "I'll need to hit it in the joints." As the white queen brought down it's staff, Dapper managed to grab it with his right hand, barely holding it steady as he sent a powerful punch to the queen's "head" knocking it back into the wall.

"I think...I got 'em."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 4, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

To say that people were rather shocked, would be an understatement. Not just the incredible transformation that turned Dapper from the cutesy owl into this less cutesy owl headed behemoth but that this transformed Dapper actually managed to take down the very same automaton that one shotted Kai and Xifeng only fared slightly better against this White Queen.

"I think...I got 'em."

True or not, he certainly didn't the other one because almost instantly the black counterpart tagged in an closed the distance between it and the now hulked out Daniel and while he managed to raise an arm in defense to her initial attack, she smashed trough it quite easily and sent Dapper following the example Kai and Xifeng. To like the latter, Dapper crash was less severe but poor Kai had not seen his attacker coming at all.

Right at this moment, four more additions were made to the skirmish as Lynch and the grunt trio entered the final challenge chamber and witnessed the still standing members of the UC party, the two marines and the temporarily downed Kai, Xifeng and Dapper.

"Where's my prey?"Lynch snarled, not recognizing Dapper as.....Well Dapper...... But then again seeing how different the owl looked, this was not that uncanny. 

"Just four more robots?" Wu Konga snickered. "How about we take out our competition first, we can just breeze past those last robots and then we'll go for the prize!" She charged full speed towards the other group, just noticing in time the Black Queen intercepted her. She responded with haste, swinging his staff around.

What she didn't expect was for the robot to catch it with one hand, then rotate her upper body around in a way only a machine could, and sent her flying as well. Just like Kai, Wu Konga had seriously underestimated her opposition. 

What followed next was Wu Konga's partners being smacked around, at which point Romeo suggested the following. "We might need to work together against for this, I mean all of us." He manifested two yellow roses and together with his partner in Swann hybrid form and with Livio in tow they launched an assault on the Black Queeen that seemed momentarily succesfull, they were actually managing to push it back when with a loud crash it's white partner rejoined the battle after recovering. It showed some dents from earlier, but the damage was largely cosmetic and together with it's partner it started smacking people around.

It was not long before they stood in the center alone, after having sent their direct opponents against or towards the walls of the chamber. 

"Ugh, time for round 2?" Kai, together with Xifeng, Dapper and the rest who hadn't joined the battle up until now all prepared to make an combined assault. 

"Ugh, this may not be as easy as I thought." Wu Konga had been flung towards Kai, and she too was not getting up again. "Hey, spiky hair......You the leader of your party?" He may not look smart enough for it, he certainly had that confidence despite having been whooped so thoroughly before.

"Duh!" Well not completely, he was _a_ leader of the Unammed crew but his party had grown bigger than just that. "You be my back up dude, distract the other one while I use my pimp hand on the White Queen."

"Dude?" On Wu's forehead a vein popped.

"Yeah, buddy.....I don't know what your name is......You look like a Sheldon or a Reginald.....Am I close?"

What came next was Wu Konga pouncing Kai, the two rolling on the floor while the entire chamber sweatdropped. For a second there it kinda looked like the robots did so as well.

"I'm not a dude, you fucker!"

"What? Are you like a transvestite or something because you look like a dude.....I think I can see a mustache!"

"I don't have a mustache you asshole."

"And you also don't have any tits, what kinda chick doesn't have tits!"

"Don't talk about my tits!.....And I totally do have them!.....They're just still growing!"

A snort preceded. "What, those raisins you're hiding under your shirt?"

A punch to his jaw was followed to Kai biting Wu Konga, this was followed by Wu Konga biting Kai and they spent a good minute gnawing and growling at each other until the White Queen leaped towards them and brought it's staff down on them, or at least where they were. 

Just in time they relented their dog fight, rolling away from each other and the incoming attack. They jumped back on their feet and with a combined attack knocked back their opponent. "Wind Gale Fist!""Iron Ape Fist!"

"Alright, as soon as we take these things down.....You're going down next monkey he/she!"

"I'm so going to kill you after this, Spikytop bastard!"

"Team up?" Kestrel has raised his tonfas and took a battle stance.

"Mr. Tinkles, stay with me.....centaur you can go help up these guys."

"Ready lover?"

"Sure am honey!"

*"Oomph"* As Zubay slammed his foot on the floor, you could actually feel the room shake. Shaw his partner just silently took a battle stance.

"I still have a score to settle with you!" Dapper called out the White Queen.

"Almost all the players of this event have arrived on the stage."

"Wellp, looks like we got ourselves a rodeo on our hands."

And so this giant skirmish was about to take place, but would this be enough to take down the ultimate guardians of this chamber. The eyes glowing up of the Kings, which was followed by another energy surge towards the queens, hinting that they hadn't even been at full power initially.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 5, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

And so here they were, almost all the remaining parties that competed in this year's Festival of Heroes had gathered here in the chamber of the final challenge. Those gilded doors that led to to the maze's legendary treasure seemed so far away, with those four automatons preventing anyone from reaching those doors. There were just four of them, the "heroes" outnumbered them heavily but so far they had been less than successful. 

Now both of the combat models would fight the challengers, and at full strength if that surge of power just earlier was what it seemed.

The challengers were prepared though, each one of the queens was a monstrous threat in it's own right and only by launching a combined assault could they stand a chance, for now that knowledge was enough to get everyone to play nice but few had any doubts on whether or not things would still be as friendly when the treasure would be in reach.

There was little coordination, but that was no surprise with little trust shared between them and most of all with the majority of the "leaders" present being humongous idiots. To take the duo of Wu Konga and Kai, who charged towards the BQ in unison, but still very hostile towards each other as they kept shoving and pinching each other.

It almost seemed like this would be their undoing as their target moved in for the kill, but a volley of yellow roses struck the BQ and a moment later electricity coursed trough it. The attack, which would've laid your average combatant on his or her ass, only managed to stagger the BQ but it was enough for Kai and Wu Konga to land their combined attack. 

As luck would have it, the BQ was flung just in the path of the stampeding centaur that rammed it's distant relative, it bounced off the floor but seemed to regain it'ss bearings just before Dapper wanted to launch another flurry of punches. Lynch proved to be his savior though, a shot from him collided into the temple of the queen and left it wide open for a pummeling from the scholar.

With the other Queen, Livio led the charge. A device of his bounced off the automaton, then cast it in a sphere of electricity that but it powered itself trough the attack. Despite both wielding a staff, the Queen quickly gained the upperhand in it's duel with the UC captain but back up came in the form of Julier and Shaw. Talons slashed fiercely in combination with the monk's spade and heavy Zubuy's cannon ball atack was supposed to be the finisher of this assault.

It landed alright, the chamber quaking as it did but that smug look on the grunt's face did not last long when he realized he was still a good few feet above the ground. As he peeked down he saw that the Queen had caught him and only after slamming him down did he finally make contact with the floor. 

At this point Xifeng didn't have the answer, too many threads of fate tangled all up here but what was obvious was how the opposition facing the WQ was faring a lot worse than the BQ, not surprising as the latter was pretty banged up by now. If they could out that one first, it might just the answer.

"Livio, Kai......If the two of could work together to strike at the Black Queen?" Livio had followed her line of thinking, Kai just shrugged and rolled with it, you don't question a sexy fortune teller less she put a hex on you. The Chariot card enhanced what became a hurricane filled with explosives. Xifeng had just managed let out a warning for her allies, temporary or not, and the attack's path was cleared. They had hoped ot catch both of the Queens in the attack, the timing seemed right for it with both grounded in a straight line from this this attacking trio but the White Queen proves too nimble.

That was okay, the real target was the Black Queen and the explosive storm completely  ravaged it and later spat out it's battered frame.

One down, three to go.

Little did the tired adventurers know that while they focused on the White Queen, that the partner of the BQ was preparing to activate it's special ability to surprise them.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Ronin Island - Katana Town*

Van ran together with Diego to the plaza to support Zack and the rest of samurai that were freed by them a few minutes ago. As he ran with the three bags full of gold, he managed to take a glimpse at the crowd. there were still some people remaining as they watched in amusement the others fighting. A smirk crossed the face of the brown-haired young man. It was weird to see pirates helping a nation even if they had good intentions or whatever.

Slayer?s sight got fixed on Diego who arrived just in time to support Zack whom fell for one of Waru?s tricks. Van wasn?t surprised at all by the marine captain and governor of the country pulling such kind of moves; if Waru were a fair guy he wouldn?t be treating the people he governs with such an attitude. Noticing the danger approaching the devil fruit user, Van left his bags of gold on the ground before drawing his Hades. Three marines were directing their swords at Diego?s back, apparently it was time to return the favor. 

Van pulled the trigger of his revolver at high speed three times even though only one shot wa sheard due to the speed. All three bullets impacting their objectives: two of them piercing one of the legs of two of the marines and the third one the right arm of the last man who was forced to release his weapon. The place stayed in silence for a moment since it was very strange to hear the noise of a gun firing in that place. Marines turned to look at Slayer, the same with Waru and the rest.

" Well,well. That?s not cool, guys. We pirates are supposed to be the ones attacking from behind and pulling cheap tricks. "he said while smiling. With his gun back with him he was confident that he couldn?get caught again even if the same amount of people that caught him before were to come at him.

The "peace seekers" looked at what was at the feet of the gunner. Their eyes, specially Waru?s opened once they noticed the gold that Van was stealing.

" What? Oh this, you didn?t expect the presence of the super elite me being for free. Right? "

" Now who wants to play? "


----------



## DVB (May 5, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Katana Town Plaza-> Kabuto Town, Ronin Island, East Blue*

Diego just smiled as he heard his sniper protect him from the Samurines. Diego then just kicked Waru's sword out of his hands while he was distracted. "Glass Glass- Double Barrel!" Diego said as he extended his arms suddenly and with great force as large glass ball and chain emitted from his hand and Diego swung them forward with the balls rocketing toward Waru and smashing him on the chest. Waru spit out some blood before he was flung back. Diego looked at the scene, with the Samurais regaining their armor from the Marines. They looked to Diego and bowed to him and Van as the civilians began cheering.

Their nightmare was over. Diego and Van grabbed their gold and began running away. They began running all the way back to Kabuto Town. They went over to the lady's house that Diego rescued. Following them was the young woman's husband who was grateful to be home. To repay them for their kindness, she made them dinner. The duo began eating lots.

"So, where are you going now?" the kids asked Diego. "Well, I'm going over to a fighting tournament. Heard there is some tough guys there. I am going to gather the best crew and go to the Grand Line. Then I'll find the One Piece and become King of the Pirates," Diego said before letting out a hearty laugh. The woman's cooking was really good.


----------



## Noitora (May 6, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates ~ The White Shawl Vessel

Pazzo D. Morte*










​
Within moments of being freed as Pazzo predicted Sabrina vanished to locate the ships treasury. That would work as an ample distraction for some of the lesser beings of the marines? crew before he made his main move as well as increased their haul. The more beli the more opportunity he had to complete the final stages of the operation he liked to call, ?Mistrust?. That was one of his many ploys he had knocking out his brain which was alongside his insanity. Once Sabrina was off and free Kindal and Lupe came up to their Captains side, along with many other pirates whom had been freed for the pits of the White Shawl cells all looking to him for leadership. Many of them were worthless canon fodder and were intended to be used as such while some certainly had some potential. The first Pazzo noticed to have some skill was a well dressed, insane, pirate who showed him an odd kind of gratitude. He was not bothered though, his actions in the coming fights would be gratitude enough. The man spoke to him in a strange fashion asking about his plans before finally bursting into an uncontrolled laughter for no particular reason. Pazzo smirked excitedly and slapped the pirates back.
*?Fer now, we mash up this ship here and send the flaming wreckage right to the Calm belt and Marineford. After that we?re gonna bust right into Grand Line guns blazin? and head straight for the New World! I?mma be the one who finds One Piece, I?m gonna be the Pirate King! Any who wanna sail under the Pirate Kings colous become my Nakama! GWAHAHAHA!?* Ravenbeard roared out with his hand thrust into the air. Many of the fodder pirates cheered as well and began charging about the vessel racking up weapons and preparing for the onslaught that would soon begin. After the cheer commenced an alarm sounded about the large vessel. It was time. Pazzo motioned the pirates to follow his lead as he marched through the bowels of the ship towards the command deck, marines falling in his wake.

_Back with Captain Leo and his men?_
?What?s happening?? Captain Leo snarled from his chair, his cool blue gaze running over the security team. One of them was fairly battered and bruised while the other could hardly breathe. The rest of the marine elites watched with various expressions that matched their personality, bored, excited, concerned. Only Leo wore an expression that was impossible to read. Well, he and a strange cloaked man in the corner of the room with his eyes closed, seemingly taking absolutely no interest in the antics going on around him. 
?Sir?? One of the security sailors choked. ?The Pirates? they?re all free? All of them!? Leo eyed him coolly before giving his shoulders a small shrug.
?So?? The marine gasped in shock, was his Captain this arrogant? ?None of them had the ability to match us. Even more so with our special guest. Let them come.? He calmly stated as he placed a cigarette between his lips. The only members of the marine elites who was not present was his second in command Nagger who had decided to investigate the disturbance elsewhere in the ships interior and the creepy doctor who was still in his quarters taking care of his experiments. The rest of the elites, Sasha and Seifer, plus the cloaked man were all present. Just as Leo finished the line ?Let them come? a voice bellowed out from behind the main reinforced doors to the command deck. 
*?Let them come he says!?? *The sudden voice quickly caught the attention of all the marines on the other side of the doorway. Many of them reached for their weapons however Leo calmly remained in his seat, his ever angelic face unphased by the arrival of the invasion force. The door took a hard knock which created a massive dent on the other side, then another hard knock and finally the last thundering smash blew the metal door completely from its hinges followed by a massive dust cloud from the sheer pressure. As the cloud settled images could be seen stepping through the massive hole with one particular tall man at the head of the crowd. Pazzo D. Morte, Captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates, with an army of pirates behind him grinned with a massive smile.
*?Seems like we did, guess what comes next, Gwahahahaha!?* The pirate captain and marine captain glared at each other with a murderous prowess. Things were about to get wild.

With Aheb off collecting the data from the ships doctor he would surely regroup during the battle. Pazzo saw a spark in that man that gave him faith in the mans ability. The doctor was not overly powerful but he had a few sneaky tricks up his sleeve. Ahead of him stood the remains of the White Shawl marines all prepared to die fighting yet all in the belief they had nothing to be concerned about with weaklings like him and his crew. Leo motioned to one of the canon fodders beside him and flicked a finger towards Pazzo as a sign to swiftly slay him. 
?Sir!? The marine barked before disappearing from sight and reappearing beside Pazzo with his sword coming down in a powerful swing. Yet before the blade could connect the pirates arm shot out to the side with his fist planted right into the mans stomach. The blow was so powerful the marine was simply blown from the ship, through the wall and off into the water in the distance. At this sight Leo finally broke his emotionless gaze and raised an eyebrow. 
?Interesting.? Pazzo thrust his hand towards the marines, his large grin reaching ear to ear.
*?My turn, aye? Pirates! Kill all these little shits, Gwahahaha!?* With that command the pirates roared out in their battle cry and charged towards the marine forces. Naturally, the elites of the pirates? army swiftly intercepted those of the marines force. Lupe threw himself at Seifer and the pair went crashing through the command decks navigational counter while another fairly powerful pirate who had yet to make himself known to Pazzo personally moved to battle with a tiny chap in reading glasses, most likely he sensed there was more to him than met the eye. Kindal began to advance towards the cloaked man who had yet to make a muscle other than watching the swordsman in the corner of his eye. Pazzo raised both his hands to the side with his fingers in a clawed fashion. As he did the essence of his power began to grow, the unstoppable vemon expanded around his arms and dripped onto the wooden floor, sizzling due to his acidic nature. 
*?Let?s go pretty boy! I?mma achin? for a rematch, this time I?ll play properly, Gwahahahaha!?* Leo eyed him with a look of irritation.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 6, 2012)

*[The Devil in the Details]​*​
[Maze of Enlightenment; Xifeng and the Unnamed Crew]​
Xifeng held her breath as her Chariot Card intercepted the combined attack from Livo and Kaiser, like earlier the Chariot Card amplified and combined the two attacks into a massive Hurricane of Firepower the merger of Nature and Machine was all inspiring.  “Move!” Xifeng shouted, though it was barely audible as the hurricane force winds roared like a runaway freight train as it barreled toward its intended targets. Though it was hopeful that both Queens would be caught up in the path of destruction the White Queen proved agile as ever; even though it had sustained damage from Dapper’s humongous form. The coalition scattered as the combined attack enveloped the Black Queen. A moment later the roaring stops and all grows silent. Puzzled looks crossed all in attendance faces, what was going here, Xifeng knew better though,  “Cover your heads!” she shouted loudly just as the clouds spiraled in on the Queen’s form. 

A small pulse cuts from the condensed formation and the entire gilded room shook from the floor to the ceiling threatening to cave the entire room in on all their heads. But the construction of the maze was solid, more solid than they could have hoped, and soon from the swirling black smoke the battered frame of the Queen is ejected. With a loud clank the burnt out husk skids across the marble floor in a shower of sparks. A collected sigh seemed to leave the group as electricity flowed over the body of the machination. That was one down, with only three to go and those other two didn’t seem as if they were of the combative type so this was chalked down to just one. They had the numbers and the ability to wreck the White Queen. Only if they knew what fate had in store for them. The seemingly dormant Kings were about to show why the Maze had yet to be conquered.      

It made perfect sense, the White Queen was the speed and agility while the Black Queen was the power and defense, with the stronger of the two guardians down the second should be easy right? Livo’s reprogramed Centurion was first to test this hypostasis as it galloped in with its powerful lance, though this was the mismatch from Hell, with movement equal to the grace of a ballet dancer the White Queen almost danced around the lance as it spun its staff, then with a mighty thrust the bottom of its scepter is shoved though the head of the mechanical traitor, with a twits it pulls the Centurion’s head from its body and kicks the rest of the mechanical scrap heap away. The group quickly realized that they would again have to work together to take down their mutual enemy. Sadly, the Kings released a small hyper particle called a Tachyon, this was initially designed to jam advanced technology (Void Century High tech not Livo Tech) that might invade and make simple work of the Maze. But it also had a strange effect on the passage of time; more specifically the conscious viewing of future time, so all Xifeng got was a static haze when she attempted to peer forward in time. This was a nuance, though it did something far worse than cloud her abilities. It stopped her from being able to predict what the Kings were there for, so as they started an all-out assault on the White Queen, the Black King slowly opened and released a multitude of small nano-machines and repair wires. 

 “Lets wrap this up, shall we?” the red clad temptress shouts as she from her bosom pulled out four cards.  “The Hanged Man will offer us an opening!” she shouts loudly while her bosom bounced from the retrieval of the cards. Then with a flick of her wrists the cards are tossed with force. Livo nodded his head; he as always was on top of what was going on while Kai and Konga bickered amongst themselves again. The two grunts that worked with Konga simply shook their heads as the cards rotated around the White Queen as it tried to get away, but the cards had it surrounded as they hit the ground. On impact trees sprouted up and twist around the automations tying its legs up and flipping it upside down as they dragged it up toward the ceiling. This indeed was the perfect time to take action, but the Black King had done its dirty work and the Black Queen was as good as the day it rolled off the assembly line. And now it had been upgraded. From newly created sheaths two swords are drawn their onyx blades glisten in the light as it charges in. 

Focusing on Xifeng, the being that made Livo and Kai’s attacks all the more potent, the Queen strikes silently and with deadly precision. And again as with the White Queen Xifeng catches a small glimpse of what is too be. Turning on one of her heels Xifeng spins and leans back, the sharp edge of the blade narrowly missing her, though it did cut loose one of the unfastened buttons on Xifeng’s chest. But the Queen wasn’t done there, a foot was already dangling high in the air and falls with force on Xifeng’s stomach crushing the poor woman to the ground, another kick sends her sliding across the ground in unceremonious fashion. Dapper watched his soul mate for the third time be slammed off the cold ground, his attention is pulled from the Captured White Queen to the Black, rage filled his features as with a shout he charges, but a short exchange later Dapper is discarded to the side just as easily as Xifeng. 

Lynch as is the rest of the Coalition is flabbergasted at the sight, wasn’t that thing down for the count? But even as they ponder on the how the Black Queen counters again freeing her sister unit and as it contacts with the ground both go on a rampage and shatter the coalition’s ranks dispersing them like so many leaves. In the end the Unnamed Crew was strewn to one side of the room, the Marines and Coalition of Lynch and Agents on the other. Spinning its royal staff the White Queen closes in on the later as the Black with twin swords drawn close in on the Unnamed Crew, Xifeng and Dapper. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 6, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends Pt. II]*​[Lyon’s Bay and Tantalus, Jackie D. Roberts]​ 

It had been two days since they sent Project Ovrkil on its separate way and now the duo was on the cusp of Lyon’s Bay, the island paradise that Coleman had made his base of operations. In contrast to Silver Moon, Lyon’s Bay was a paradise; a resort town with heavy Marine Influence, its biggest attraction was the Villa of the Fallen Hero, a museum slash hotel that chronicled the life and career of the first Marine Fleet Admiral, a Woman that was born to this very Island many, many years ago. 

 “This is going to be far more difficult for us than when you infiltrated Silver Moon.” Dianna states as the Oerba pulled into the Paradise’s Harbor.  “A challenge is only half the fun, though.” Jackie replies with a sly grin pulling the lever that held the anchor in place.  “I hope that confidence isn’t misplaced, you do have quite a bounty on your head.” Dianna replied teasing Jackie as they made their way to the gang way.  “I wouldn’t fret over me.” Jackie says with a grin as she looked out into the city. Color and flashy clothing were everywhere, a side effect of the tourist trade. Her ornate attire blended in quite well,  “You on the other hand, stand out like a sore thumb.” Jackie adds turning to Dianna. Wrapping two fingers up into a pocket on Dianna’s left breast she lightly gives the military uniform a tug. The Ex General merely rolls her eyes and walks pass Jackie down the gang way and down to the harbor. As she stepped the first foot the wooden walkway a small unimposing man steps up to her, a parrot perched on his shoulder eyes the woman and squawks ‘Welcome to Lyon’s Bay’. 

The elderly man flashes Dianna a toothless smile, “Indeed young lady. Welcome to Lyon’s Bay, I’m Harbor Master Kup.” The man states as he pulled up a ratty clipboard. Kind of an eyesore in comparison to the paradise that bloomed around them.  “Yes.” Dianna states with a pause of disgust,  “What is it you need.” she asks taking a small step back. “Oh, it’s just formalities, to dock here its either thirty Beri a day or I cans cut you a deal, a week’s dock pass for one hundred and fifty beri.” He states looking at the log papers. Dianna cocked an eyebrow, the rates were cut throat.  “Captain?” she asks turning to Jackie as she stepped down to their level.  “That is a lot of beri.” Jackie sighs pushing a hand into her robes, a moment later she pulled a tied bag out,  “Better safe than sorry though, well take the weekly rate.” is added as she hands the bag over to the Harbor master.  “That’s a lot more money than he asked for.” she states as they walk pass the small man, “Why thank you! And who should I put under the name?” Kup asks as he turns, but the duo was already out of sight. “Alright, Mrs. Smith it is then.” He states putting the name and legal amount paid, he of course would pocket the rest, which was the intent so he wouldn’t pursue an actual name. Turning back around a small black spider on a half web can be seen on the man’s neck almost hidden from view. A wicked smile crosses his toothless features.    

The city was just as vibrant and varied as the tourist that walked the streets. As expected the prices that vendor’s asked for their wares were outrageous and the looks that Dianna got were priceless as she on several occasions had to scare off men that desired her for one reason or another.  “Maybe we should get you something more tourists like.” Jackie laughs while Dianna ran off another man.  “You’re not HELPING!” she hisses with fire behind her as she kicked at another tourist as they passed her a weary glance.  “We’re not here to improve my fashion sense, were her to find our target, and Coleman picked a hell of a place, where the hell do we start?” She questions angrily passing Jackie a venomous look.  “True.” Jackie replies with a light giggle, but Dianna was right, it wasn’t as if they could just go around and interrogate any Tom, Dick or Harry they passed up on the streets.  “How about we find a tavern and start there?” Jackie tosses out as a possibility. Dianna pauses and grabs her chin, Taverns or Bars were great places to pick up information, though they could be more trouble than they were worth.  “…..”

* “Well, looky what the sea dog drug in, if you’re going to come in our house and look for us.”* a deep voice booms with authority. * “You should have at least hid those crosses.”* the voice adds with a even louder boom. Turning Dianna and Jackie are confronted by a large, bald, heavily muscled man; on the left side of his face a large black spider is tattooed and on his back a large heavy hammer is strapped. To the man’s side a small framed woman, that looked more like a theater worker, is seen. On her right hand the same spider can be seen.  “Tantalus.” Dianna growls while pulling a hand to her back. * “Did you hear that Ruby? She knows of us.”* The large man states.  “I did Blank, I guess our reputation precedes us.” the foxy woman laughs ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 6, 2012)

*[Enter the Royal Order of the Knights Templar]​*​
[Maze of Enlightenment; Sinbad the Sailor]​

The Coalition was in shambles, their broken and batter frames littered the ground like so many pieces of trash and the two Queens were making their way to end this encounter with spectacular blood curdling fashion, but from the darkness of the conjoining hallway salvation will come.  “You are a bunch of idiots, Ungarmax!” a gruff and rough voice bellows. In an instant the darkness of the hallway illuminates under a hellfire of bullets. The queens barely have time to process what had transpired before the rain of superheated lead pelts the pair of Kings. The sound of metal on metal sounds off a symphony of anguish as the Kings are quite literally ripped to shreds. As the thunderous gunfire grinds to a halt the smoking carcasses sputter and spark before collapsing to the ground. For a moment the Queens stand there as if in a daze, then a mechanical whirl is heard as they appear to themselves go offline.  “THAT is how you take care of trash.” Sinbad gloats as he steps into the light of the room. The strange weapon that attached itself to his right arm smoked before it shifted and with a light grind and changed into a metallic arm.  “And we thought you bunch of losers would be a challenge to our goals.” Sinbad mocked toward Wu Konga and her cohorts. This of course infuriates the Son woman, first Kai and now this son of a bitch. A growl escapes her bloody lips as she pulled her battered frame from the floor. “I’ll kill you first.” She spits, but before she could make her move both Romeo and Juliet grab an arm and stop her, “You can’t.” Juliet begs “that would be suicidal.” She adds as Romeo pulls past her, “She’s right, do you not know who that man is?” 

Romeo asks as two yellow roses materialize in his free hand. Of course Wu Konga didn’t know who he was and Juliet could still see the look of intent set heavy in her eyes, “That’s ‘Sinbad’ Breaker.” She states, “Who?” Son growls trying to pull herself free of Juliet’s grasp. “Eric ‘Sinbad’ Breaker. Madman of the West Blue, he alone sank a Marine Warship that was carrying him to Impel Down, we thought he was dead.” Romeo adds as he turned back to Juliet. “His head is worth 45 Million.” The number took everyone in earshot by surprise even Kai in his own way took note.  “That’s right Mr. Marine, and now I’m going to take care of you losers.” he barks slamming both hands together, but as he did the machinations silently prepped.  “I didn’t sign up for this.” Lynch growls as he quickly tries to reload his rifle. ‘Protocol Endgame Activated’ a feminine robotic voice sounds, this forces even Sinbad to pause his to be onslaught as the smoking husks of the Kings glow, a pulse of energy radiates from them and reactivate the Queens who’s forms dramatically change to their ultimate forms. 

Their red visors glow as they both target Sinbad, he is the most dangerous opponent in the room at the moment. The Black Queen pulls her two swords up, they glow white hot and change to two gigantic sabers and the white queen’s scepter turns to a wicked spear. With a flash the two machines attack the Templar agent, but the large man is ready as he counters the spear thrust. His large metal hand slams into the face of the White Queen deforming it heavily and causes its head to shift and strain, but the surge of power the two got made the blow less then effective as the Queen shook the it off and continues its assault. It was apparent that one on one this Sinbad could have probably prevailed, but together the two Queens were too much even for he as heavy blows started to land in rapid succession. Nicks and cuts started to open up all over the large man’s frame and the Coalition could only watch in horror, too awed to make a move to help, luckily for all in attendance all guardians of this Maze were programmed to beat threats and expel them, not kill them.

So in a rapid flurry of blows both Queen’s land heavy handed attacks to Sinbad’s skull. The large man’s eyes go white as a tooth is knock clear clean of his mouth, and with bone shattering thuds the large man plows through a wall that lead to the hallway. From the darkness a gasp can be heard, Sinbad fell unconscious and the maze did what it supposed to do, water encompasses his body and the floor opens beneath him, expelling him from the Maze.

Panning back to the Coalition the pair of Queens spark and sputter with new found power, if they couldn’t handle the two beforehand, how were they to handle these beefed up monsters now? But there was a difference, and with the Tachyons gone Xifeng could again discern the fates,  “They’re rapidly losing power!” she exclaims standing to her feet. The loss of the Kings did more than power the Queens up, they crippled them as well as they couldn’t sustain the power they needed alone. Sinbad had inadvertently crippled the Queens for the Coalition, they just had to survive~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Con Captain and he Crew]​*
> [Roger Pirates, Tobias Kain]​
> 
> Tobias could only shake his head as he allowed his left hand to pull down pass his chin.  ?Is that what you call it?? he asks reflecting on how he had been recruited to Akuma?s crew not that long ago.  ?Tell me, how many of our crew joined of their own ambitions? And how many did you help with the clause that hey you?re part of..? Tobias pauses as Akuma was giving him the usual look when confronted with the sins of his actions that he believed were innocent and pure. * ?Ah, I see that you?ve figured the block head out.?* Jackal laughs back in the dark corridors of Tobias? mind.  ?Never mind Captain, I?ve actually came back to report on the ship as per your request.? Tobias states shaking off Jackal?s insidious laughter, though it seemed that Akuma had forgotten that he asked Tobi to look over the ship. You know claiming that since they couldn?t ?convince? any actual shipwright to join up that he, Tobias, was going to have to do the job.
> ...



"Vixen? Why she is a sweet young woman." Akuma comments, fumbling with some papers on his desk and letting out a sigh. "How is the ship doing? It's a new ship, made for battle and built for a king. So i would hope it is holding up well so far. Though what concerns me is the amount of space we have to fill... so many rooms left unmanned." Akuma leaned back in his chair. "And by the by, You should know... A pirate always keeps his word. In exchange for me helping all of those who are now in my crew, they maintain a position in it."


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment* 

As Dapper struggled back to his feet, he observed the two queen's transforming into their new ultimate forms. As electrical currents sputtered and swirled around the two massive machines, it was becoming clear to Dapper that they were out of their league.

The group was so fixated on the scene that they didn't notice Lynch slip past all of them and make his way through the steel doors, into the next chamber. _"I'll let those idiots kill each other. If I can't find my quarry, I'm taking whatever's at the center of this maze. If nothing else, I'll get a pretty penny for that."_ Lynch thought to himself as he shut the doors behind him.

Dapper and Xifeng managed to stand their ground as the two queens stood at their full height, towering over the two. _"They're rapidly losing power!"_ Xifeng shouted out as if the information had just entered her mind. ""Then...then that means they should be getting gradually weaker. I say, we might just have a chance here after all."

Dapper lurched forward as a pain shot down his spine. However, it wasn't from his injury, but rather his strength pills were starting to wear off. "Xifeng...I've only got a minute or two left before I revert back. We need to finish this quickly and efficiently. If we can avoid getting too close, we might be able to hold them off long enough for them to lose the last bit of their power."


----------



## Pyro (May 7, 2012)

*Aheb and the Ravenbeard Pirates
*



Aheb stood next to Pazzo as the man walked into the captain's room.

*"You!"* Pazzo ordered directing towards Aheb. *"Go find the ship's doctor and bring back any information you can. And hurry back, or I'll kill you just like I do to anyone else that gets in my way!"* Pazzo ordered gesturing towards the poison covered marine lying writhing in agony on the deck.


"Oh captain my captain!" Aheb yelled as he jumped atop the nearest chair. 

*Chirp. Chirp*

"Really? No reaction? No one knows the reference? Fine. Screw you guys, I'm going home." Aheb continued in his best impression of a South Coloradoian youth. "Still nothing? You guys are hopeless." Aheb mumbled as he trudged out the door with his head down.

"Alright, you've got this Aheb ol' boy. That man there looks promising. He had a fire in his eyes. The fire of ambition. Now, if I can only convince him to harness that ambition towards the goal of escape from this god forsaken reality. Then all will be good. But first, I must gain his trust. Hmmmm, what was it again? Bring the ship's doctor, hurry back, before he kills me like anyone else. Bring the ship's doctor, hurry, before he kills me like anyone. Bring doctor, hurry, kill anyone. Kill. Anyone. Kill. Anyone. Kill. Anyone." Aheb rambled as he approached a door leading down into the bowels of the ship.

Aheb read the sign on the door that said "Physician" and slowly opened it stepping inside silently.

"Oh Chaaaaaarles!" A voice called out from somewhere in the room, while Aheb quickly hid behind a stack of boxes in the corner. "Would you be so kind as to set the table for dinner? I am expecting Captain Leo tonight, and I would hate for him to be disappointed."

Aheb watched from the shadows as a metallic form came into view. Aheb rubbed his eyes in disbelief as what he saw was a man sized robot, wearing a maid's uniform, setting the table. The metal man held plates, a tablecloth, and silverware, while he began to slowly and methodically place the items on the nearby table. 

Aheb watched the scene for a few seconds until he could stand it no more. His blood was boiling now, there was no turning back.

"THE FORK GOES ON THE LEFT!" Aheb screamed with fury as he launched himself out of the darkness and onto the robot, swinging his fists with unknowable fury.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

Coalition - Lynch VS The Queens

In the chaos no one noticed Lynch sneaking away. Little did he know, he would've been far better off trying his luck with the Coalition, the maze's most powerful being waited at the end of the maze.

For those that had remained and took part of that final stand against the pair of queens, one thing became painfully obvious while the members of this coalition desperately used the last of their strength to survive in this battle. And what they learned was this, they would die long before the queen's would run out of power. Well die was a bit over dramatic, the maze was not designed to kill, not even in during the Endgame protocol but they would've surely been knocked out and ejected from the maze before their opposition powered down.

With the removal of the tachyons that disturbed her sight, Xifeng not only know this for a fact but she had seen the answer as well. She knew the following already, but playing her part she first communicated with the tech specialist of the UC. "Livio, we won't...." Just as she had seen already, Livio gave a fierce nod and confirmed that he was aware that they wouldn't last long enough.

"As the pirate captains of the Unnamed Crew, it should be the two of you to destroy these threats with your most powerful moves!" She included Kai, as well, it was saying something that even he got the message. Xifeng's words had a hidden meaning to them as well, it was not a slip of the tongue that she mentioned they were pirates in the presence of the  pirate hating marine duo of Romeo and Juliet. The fortune teller was already the next scene of this epic tale.

"The rest of you!" She yelled out, all organic eyes in the chamber were placed on her. "Join me in this last ditch effort, if we can't hold them for at least thirty seconds it will all be over!"

What came next was probably the longest thirty seconds in their lives, Kestrel gave it his best shot but even those newly acquired martial arts skills didn't do much for him against this opposition, especially when those improvised tonfa of his shattered. The next to be tossed aside were the four grunts. And despite how well those four could work together, they didn't fare much better than Kestrel.

One by one their were flung aside, to their misfortune Shaw, Wu and Monta ended up on pile with finally Zubay's immense weight topping their dog pile. They would be hard pressed to decide what was worse, the weight or the sweat smell of the sumo.

With seconds to spare, the combos of Dapper and Xifeng together with that of Romeo and Juliet were the last line of defense. Xifeng's card of the Hanged Man held the Black Queen in place while Dapper poured the last of his strength into the pummeling of the machine. Mimicking their strategy, Juliet used her Zoan enhanced physical might to hold the White Queen in place while an assortment of roses slammed into the automaton and started to unleash a variety of elemental attacks. 

As Dapper's body metabolized the last of his steroid, reverting him to his small stature, a backhand smacked him away once more. The pain was quickly ignored as his landing pad was the most magnificent, soft and supple thing he could've imagined. It seemed that Xifeng's chest did more than just distract infantile pirate captains and hold cards, like cushioning the crash landing of cute hyper intelligent owls.

Dapper was not the only feathery missile caught by the object of it's affection, Juliet befall a similar fate as Romeo went out of his way to catch his fianc?e. The combined efforts were not wasted, both Livio and Kai had prepared their finisher. With what little time Livio had, he prepared his staff after rigging the scrapheap that used to be the centaur together into a steed that combined the electric field generated by his staff together with what little energy was still held in the robot. As he rode this nightmare, the electric charge built up until it left a shower of sparks in it's wake as it barreled towards the White Queen.

It's partner saw the attack coming, well aware that the WQ wouldn't be able to dodge it and so made a move to intercept Livio's finisher but there was still Kai who had his part to play. All the while he had been manipulating the flow of air around him as he sat crouched on one knee while he held a tight grip on his rapier. As he pushed himself off, the wind gathered propelled him, rapier first, towards the BQ. "Jet Arrow!" It was the kind of move only Kai could come up with, his idea of an epic finisher, to fling yourself like an arrow at impossible speeds towards your target.

It worked though, he cleaved right trough the right shoulder of the robot and took out most of it's torso and before the rain of robot parts had even touched the floor, Kai had already impacted against a wall. It was one of those high risk, high reward moves that ended up costing you a lot whether it was executed perfectly or not. Livio was far better off, jumping off his finisher just before impact though he still got caught in the electromagnetic blast that was generated by the impact of his smart bomb as it collided into it's target.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 7, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

Disbandment of the Coalition

Bloodied and exhausted the challengers of this maze had just finished yet another battle in this maze, and despite the fact they had to give their all ten times over in this challenge........ They still had a long road to go, as those that could still move stumbled to their feet and went to help their fallen comrades, some had different plans in mind.

Four grunts, looking to find the key to their career advancement in this maze, sneaked off towards the final chamber of the maze. With the leadership of their primary rivals down for the moment, they managed to do so surprisingly easy. Especially seeing how two combatants present, and in a better shape than most present, were focusing entirely on the pirate threat.

While the UC members went to help their captains, the marine duo of Romeo and Juliet stood up and prepared to take them. "I almost feel bad for doing this, but only one party can take the prize so it was enivitable."

"Yes, but still..... Despite being filthy pirate scum....... They do have some oh so romantic couples." Ever the romantic, he felt bad attacking people sharing such a fantastic love. "Like that love triangle with that loud mouth." As Kai heard this, he imagined this love triangle to look like a cartoon like rendering of Adora in the center, the image obviously gorgeous though certain aspects might've been overinflated in his imagination. Not that he had anything bad to say about her appearance, but to him bigger is better.

Then this image was flanked by an image of Kai, who somehow was a lot taller and more muscled than he was in reality. To this Adora's other side was a caricature of Livio, with a big scar on his face, a tooth pick in his mouth and flipping a penny. Kai's opinion on Livio had not improved.

In reality, Romeo was talking about a love triangle with Kai in the center, Adora on side while Kestrel stood on the other. 

"Or that other blossoming romance, it reminds me of an inverted version of our young love...... A graceful bird embraced by the strong arms of a romantic." The half conscious Dapper's attention was grabbed by this comment. His imagination pictured a scene similar to what Kai had done just moments before, with him in his enhanced form while clutching a swooning Xifeng.

Juliet's image of the scene was closer to that of reality, like how Dapper was now being cradled in Xifeng's arms.

The two marines psyched themselves up, there were a lot of worried faces on the side of the Unnamed Crew but Xifeng didn't seem to pay them much attention and instead focused on the treatment of the wounded. She knew what was coming after all, and just as Romeo and Juliet went and try to attack movement from behind startled them. They had forgotten about someone. 

"What's going on?" Kestrel had been lying just a little behind from them. When the marines made an attempt to attack him, his recently acquired fighting skills kicked in. "Kiyaaaa!" A double chop to their necks knocked them out. "I did good right?" He wasn't sure what was going on, but it felt like the right thing to do, and as he went to join his crew mates, water enveloped the marines and the maze's removal procedure was initiated.

Final Chamber

Lynch had long been taken out by now, Zubay, Shaw and Monta fate had been similar as they too had casually beaten by Samantha. The woman, her strength so far above any of those made it this far, had managed to sneak past everyone during the chaos and with her ability to move at speeds that no one in this maze could even follow with their eyes, this was but a small feat for her.

"You think I'll just let you swoop in and take away the treasure we've rightfully earned." Clutching her busted shoulder, Wu Konga challenged this mysterious female. They had found her, looting trough the notes and containers held inside this chamber while Lynch's still form was lying in front of the entrance. How this woman had managed to bypass all of the challengers and guardians was a mystery, but her strength was all too obvious as she quickly took out Grunt team. Wu Konga managed to climb back on her feet, though it was obvious that Sam could probably finish this with a flick of her finger, the Son didn't intend to give up.

Sam's attention was focused on a fruit she retrieved from a container, the maze's designer was not someone with an eye for design or tidyness, anyone else would've placed the maze's treasure in a more attention grabbing location but he had just placed it in one of the random boxes found in the room. 

The fruit was shaped like a head, including a face and a flowery growth that reminded one of long blond hair.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2012)

*[Countdown to the Endgame]​*​
[Maze of Enlightenment; The Cross and the Unnamed Crew]​
Xifeng sighed, the hardest of the trials of this maze had to offer had been survived and now the vile shadow that threatened to swallow the Loom of Fate faded into a small wisp of black smoke, in its stead a large crimson cross grew from the ground and offered itself as a shield on the cusp of Chaos. Her bright pink eyes were now tired and her body was battered, but she still had a job to do, looking down with a sense of compassion at her newest cute little plushie of a pet,  “It’s almost time for you to fulfill your role as the key.” she whispers to Dapper while gently laying him on the ground,  “But first, we have to get everyone back on their feet.” Xifeng states as she pulled a small brown back from behind her back.  “A touch of destiny.” she speaks while spilling the contents on the floor.

A small collective of bone rattled across the ground and land in various positions and awkward angles, to those that looked on from the outside, this formation was just a mess. A jumble of bone and dust with no real meaning, the antics brought on by insanity. But to Xifeng a practicing Voodoo Doctor these bones held both the questions and the answers all wrapped neatly in small bits of the dead.  “Ah.” Xifeng utters with a small gesture as she ran her open hands palms down over the bones. The diagnosis for young Daniel Dapper was rather simple, despite the light bruising he took at the hands of the Queens his largest ailment was fatigue something that was rather easily combated.  “You will be back on your feet in no time.” she states while pulling a small bag from between her breast (how much stuff is she capable of hiding in there?) and pulls on the silk chords opening it. 

Pinching her fingers together she pulls some dried ginseng free,  “Open wide.” she orders as a physician. Dapper literally smitten with the woman that now treated him had no qualms opening up; he knew that his Medical Goddess could never poison him. Adora was the first of the Unnamed Crew that came to the realization that they were alone,  “Where..”,  “Don’t worry Ms. Adora. Those five and the monkey have their hands full.” Xifeng interjects before the cook can attest her concern over the absence of Lynch, Shaw, Zubay, Montana, and Wu Konga. Adora took slight pause; she still hadn’t gotten use to this woman’s ability to know what was going to be said before she could say it.  “Just who are you anyway?” Adora asks almost angrily as she places her hands on her hips. 

Standing from Dapper to allow him to fully recuperate Xifeng cuts a glance toward Adora,  “I suppose, introductions are in order.” Xifeng states as she waved a hand over the bones that lay strewn over the ground. As if an unseen hand pushed them, they again roll across the marble floor with light clacks.  “My name is Xifeng Lijuan, last daughter of the Gypsy island Lodoss.” she says introducing herself while giving a light bow pulling a part of her clothing to the side.  As she does however, she sees the bone’s reading on Kai, his prognosis was a lot more worrisome.         

[In the Treasure Room]​

A scowl crossed Sam’s face, she poured over the notes that were left with the Fruit she now held.  “Is this all there is to this ‘treasure’?” Sam growls tossing some of the papers aside, they were written in code devised in the Void Century and not something a solider such as she had time to even attempt to decode.  “How long do you plan on standing there?” she asks finally acknowledging the fact that Wu Konga was back on her feet, though she outright ignored the fact that Wu Konga stated she wasn’t going to allow her, Sam, to just up and leave with what they needed for their promotion. 

 “I said, DO you really think I’ll let you…”,  “Yes I heard you.” Sam states cutting the Son Clan member off, turning she places the fruit in the container she was rummaging through and then leans on it. Now facing Konga she looks her battered body over.  “Listen, I know you’re about as dense as a ten lb. box of hammers, but even you should realize there is something different about this room.” Sam states while looking over her cuticles. At first a flush of red covered Wu Konga’s body, but then it even began to dawn on her, there was something quite off, though she couldn’t put her finger on it.  “You are dense.” Sam sighs pulling herself back to her full height.  “Look around, usually this maze ejects people as after they fall, but here nada.” Sam states pointing to the downed people around them, the problem lay in the design of the Maze, while the removal protocol was active within the maze, the treasure room was left out. Why? Because there were no guardians.  “Now we can continue to play, or you can pull your pals out of her before they bleed to death.” ~


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment/Treasure Room* 

Lynch slowly regained consciousness. He only remembered entering the chamber and reloading his gun when he was knocked out. Agnes was standing over his body, pecking at his head in an attempt to stir him. He shoved her away and sat upright, noticing the argument between the two women play out. The one who had knocked him out was a tough customer, not something he'd prepared to deal with today. It was becoming clearer that the money he'd get for the prize wasn't going to be worth the risk. 

Back in the previous chamber, Dapper was able to pull himself back to his feet, wiping himself off slightly. Xifeng was right, the medicine really did the trick. He was still in pain, but he could at least move now. 

He suddenly remembered something. "Wait, where's Lynch and the others? If my research is correct, they can't get their hands on what's in the next chamber." He waddled to the steel doors, and started to pry them open. "Wait Dapper!" Xifeng exclaimed as she started after the owl. 

As Dapper waddled down the small hallway to the treasure room, he could faintly make out several figures. As he entered the chamber, he immediately recognized the angry girl from earlier, Wu Konga, and some unfamiliar girl. He could make out the unconscious bodies of Konga's two friends. It hadn't occurred to him yet why they hadn't been ejected from the room like the others. 

He spotted Lynch in one corner of the room, some degree of relief coming over him that the hunter hadn't made off with the prize yet. He couldn't quite tell if either of the women had managed to find the prize itself yet. Although the unfamiliar one was leaning on a container that may or may not have contained it.

Without warning, the sound of a loud bang filled the room, followed by a sharp pain that shot down Dapper's right wing. Dapper rolled behind several nearby boxes, as blood dripped down his body. Lynch grinned as a small amount of smoke leaked from the barrel of his rifle. *"Finally found you, you slippery little..."*

"What was I thinking? This was stupid, coming in here alone." Dapper silently muttered to himself. "Can't take another strength pill so quickly." 

_"Squaaaaa!"_ Agnes screeched as she dropped down on top of Dapper, slicing a talon through Dapper's vest and knocking him against the wall. Dapper struggled back to his feet, watching Lynch slowly approach him. *"Geheheh, I remember you. Back in Greenwood, I turned your ma into a trophy."* 

He placed pinned Dapper down with the heel of his boot, grinning maliciously. *"Oh, but don't worry. I'm not killing you. You're a rarity. I've already got a wealthy old man who's willing to pay top dollar fer you. I should be set for life after this."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 8, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Unnamed Crew

Chamber of the Final Test

The formal introduction of Xifeng Lijuan was followed by the first aid of the Unnamed Crew's captains. Where Livio had suffered some minor burns on top of the contusions, Kai was probably in the worst condition of them all. The first hint to his state was his rapier, it's blade snapped in two. It gave one an idea of what kind of pressure it and Kai had subjected themselves to, and as Xifeng confirmed her reading, she shared the diagnosis with a half conscious Kai and the rest of the gang.

"You've broken your right arm child, many more fractures in that hand." So beyond blooded and bruised, he was also fractured. Despite that monstrous durability of his, even he was only human, he'd live but that he'd be walking around with a cast for a while. The medicine he and Livio got was unorthodox, but Kai was more interested in her choice of storage of before mentioned medicine.

"Hmmmm warm." Well he could've made a worse comment. 

"Where's the little fella?" Adora had been cradling a tuckered out Mr. Tinkles, despite his apparent (temporarily) battle skills, he was still just a puppy. But now she was worried about Dapper. 

Xifend led the party, while Adora and Kestrel helped the pair of captains on their feet and towards the treasure chamber. 

Treasure Chamber

The news Sam shared with Wu was unsettling, so far while it had been a hellish ordeal.......... It did all feel like a game, and in a worst case scenario there was always that reset button that allowed you to give it another shot at a later point. But now, facing the most fearsome opponent she had every encountered, the kid gloves were off. She made a good point, her allies were fallen, wounded and bleeding out. But Wu was not one to retreat.

Putting a brave face on, which included a half smile, she raised her one good arm in response. "If you intend to steal what's rightfully ours, then you will do so over our dead bodies."

The arrival of the UC at that moment, cut the tension somewhat. Or did it, for the already outclassed Wu this meant that she was now also outnumbered. Still despite their grander numbers, Sam was so far out of their league that the UC's arrival might just be a good thing. Wu Konga may not have been the most clever strategist, but she figured that if she could have the UC fail miserably against Sam, then she might just be able to land a sneak attack or steal the treasure. It was cowardly, but a head on attack like before was doomed to fail.

As Kestrel, Adora and finally a limping Livio went to help Dapper. Kai and Xifeng were approached the stand off between Wu Konga and the Templar Knight. 

"Ugh, are you guys here for this?" This was such a pain, the notes, this damn fruit, it was all crap here in this so called treasure room. This was turning out to have been a serious pain in the ass and these gnats irritating here was only adding insult to injury. "Here, you guys can have the _treasure_." Just to piss Wu off, she threw the odd fruit in the direction of Kai and Xifeng. She had underestimate the Son Clan member's reflexes and agility though, with a cat like pounce she leaped in the way and while she didn't quite manage to grab hold of it, she did manage to just push it off trajectory.

Kai wasn't sure what was going on, but the mention of treasure gained he was interested and so he attempted to grab the fruit. But with one arm bandaged up, he just managed to smack it away. The monkey woman collided into Kai, both of them yelping out in pain as they aggravated each others injuries.

A little away from them, the false DF fruit landed near a barely conscious Monta, the partner monkey of Wu, who on instinct bit down on the fruit.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 8, 2012)

TFIJ

Present Time

Their mission on Bliss Island had been a success, with minimal losses. What came next though was quite the surprise, they had just barely been able to sit down and recover a bit from the battles they had just fought before they were assigned a new mission. A mission that Cece wasn't happy with, but despite how difficult she could be with her subordinates......Cece was a slightly eccentric but still ever loyal marine when it came to orders.

And so a transport vessel from the Bliss island marine base had acquired to sent a select squad of the Taskforce Infinite Justice to meet up with the revitalized Taskforce Absolute Justice where some old collegues would be running into each other. There wasn't a lot in the way of mission details, but there were a few nervous gulps by some when TFAJ was mentioned in combination of the name of the officer in charge of op. 

So here they were, the majority of the TFIJ officers together with some of the Bliss Island marines that were tasked with operating the transport ship. Not all of the taskforce had been selected, Cece and Setsuka stayed at Bliss to oversee the change of command. Her _heavy hitters_ though were sent out, ShinSenGumi together with Grani, Kenneth and recent addition Zell Dylandy.

All the shuffling around had caused some confusion, on top of the events of Bliss Island this had placed few people in the mood to talk. And so the officers mostly kept to themselves. Like Shin, who was staring at the horizon while he kept cleaning and inspecting his new sword. The old nameless one, a mere trinket as was tradition on Nihon for a start sword, had been discarded just before and the spoils of his battle had been this new sword.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Ronin Island - Katana Town*

" The dinner was good!! Can I have seconds? " Van asked after devouring the food that the sweet woman whom apparently was saved by Diego gave to him.

After defeating those three guys, Van really didn?t have much to do once the D. gave the final blow to the tyrant governing over that country. Soon after Diego knocked out Waru both pirates ran away over to Kabuto town and as a way to thank them, the woman that by now was giving his second portion of food to the gunner, decided to allow them to eat at her home.

Just like any good man who knows about how the world works, Van Slayer was filling his stomach as much as he could before leaving that place. Somehow he ended up, by chance, becoming the sniper under the orders of the man that freed him from the shackles retaining him for his execution. Listening to the new destiny planned by his new captain, Van swallowed his food before speaking.

" So...A fighting tournament? Wonder if there will be some interesting people around. Not that it matters too much because my skills can just overshadow any person of the world. "

Those were the words of an overconfident pirate who wasn?t ashamed of boasting about his own skills. For him, as long as you can back up your words boasting was something natural and no one should refrain themselves from doing so.

_" No one can be as awesome as me though. "_this time his brain alone was the one praising him.

The next day the Miracle Pirates were departing from Kabuto town now with a small crew composed of two people and three bags of gold.


----------



## DVB (May 9, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter I
Kabuto Town, Ronin Island, East Blue*

Diego nodded to him. Time for the next adventure. They had gotten their things and were on the move. The military was currently being evacuated from the island. They didn't want to mention that their leader was corrupted so they decided to stretch the truth and say the pirates put the country out of the Marines' jurisdiction. 

It wasn't like the people of the island cared. They were thankful for the pirates along with Zack. Zack had said he would be staying on the island for a little bit before leaving. Diego and Van bid farewell to the island as they began headed toward their next adventure.

"All right, I got myself an awesome sniper! Now all we need is a navigator, doctor, cook, a swordsperson, maybe some who knows hand to hand, a scholar to help us, a musician and a shipwright. And anyone cool who wants to join," Diego said. 

So the ship sailed into the distance for the next adventure.

*Miracle Pirates Chapter I END*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 9, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends Pt. III, Tantalus]​*​
[Lyon’s Bay, Jackie D. Roberts]​

 “Tantalus.” Dianna lowly growls as she allowed her hand to trace to her lower back; this was all they, she and Jackie, needed at this point. * “Did ya heat that Ruby? Our reputation precedes us.”* the hammer wielding giant says heartily with a grin to match. The small framed woman too grinned, though a bit more seductively as she eyes Jackie.  “So it seems Blank, though I don’t recognize these Order Dogs.” she says with a sweet tone, but the venom can be felt in the undertones of her voice.  “We’re not here for the peanut gallery.” Jackie states firmly walking just in front of Dianna, cutting off any pot shot the large man might make.  “All we want is your boss.” Dianna adds, showing that the two didn’t want a conflict in the middle of a busy street. A large shit eating grin crossed Blank’s face, * “If you two didn’t want trouble, well you shouldn’t have come here, cause trouble is all that you have found.”* is what that large man bellows causing the people that swirled around the four to take pause. 

“Th.that’s Tantalus.” one passerby gasps recognizing the large hammer that clung to the monster of a man’s back. A low mummer radiated through the crowd as the people started to disperse leaving the immediate area, even the busy shops selling their overpriced wares took note as large steel doors roll down over their entrances and heavy iron bars slam shut over their windows.  “I guess that takes care of casualties.” Ruby muses as she leans up against Blank’s large form, * “That’s right, our name is all the crowd control that we need.”* the large man laughs while pushing his arm behind him, his skin cracked like leather as he gripped the handle of the massive weapon.  “Shit!” Dianna gripes going for her own weapon, * “Ruby, why don’t you go and inform the boss of our uninvited guest.”* Blank openly suggests. The sly smile slips from the woman’s face,  “Aw, but I wanted to play with these two as well.” she complains, but the large man only shoots her a vile sneer.  “Tch, fine, I guess I’m off.” she sighs, turning on a heel she darts off with tremendous speed.  “Jackie!” Dianna shouts, looking back on her Captain.

 “Dammit, I know, but I can’t leave you with goliath here.” Jackie replies reaching for her spear.  “Don’t worry ‘bout me, I can handle jumbo here.” Dianna reassures as she pushes Jackie to follow. * “I wouldn’t even try, Ruby is the quickest member of our group, no one can catch her, ‘sides I won’t…”*  the large man is forced to pause as he feels a breeze pass him, he can only glance a blue blur as Jackie’s form vanishes.  “I wouldn’t underestimate Jackie, she quicker then she looks. And I wouldn’t look away big boy. Your fight is with me.” Dianna states while her fingers firmly wrapped around the handle of her Electro Mag Rod. Again that large grin covers Blank’s face as he looks back to Dianna ~~ 

 ♫ There is no Escape and that’s for Sure 
This is the End we Won’t take anymore
Say Good-by to the World you Live in 
You’re Always Taking and now You’re Giving..♪​
The buildings were a blur as the two women sped pass them, the people around ignorant to the fact a high speed chase was going on in their mist, only the breeze that rustled their clich tourist clothing was a hint that something wasn’t as it was meant to be. Ruby was quick, but this day she met her better in the speed department, looking back she could see that with each yard they passed Jackie got all the closer, and with each passing second the range of the spear that clung to the small of her back became all the more viable.  “Shi..” she mutters as she pours on the adrenaline bounding up and across some walls she tries evasive maneuvering to confuse Jackie, but the predatory instinct of the Zoan Fruit the woman ate kept her sense sharp and eye keen.  “That’s it girly, keep on my heels.” she bites mentally turning down a darkened alleyway, mustering all the strength she can she turns the hairpin corner and kicks in the afterburners quite literally as she is able to pull away from Jackie enough to get to her destination before the huntress can catch up. 

Flinging a hand out turning the corner Jackie digs her hands into the stone wall and forces herself to a quick stop,  “What have we here?” she asks aloud to no one in particular as she eyed the large warehouse that stood before her.  “Well Jackie ol’ girl, you’ve been lead into a trap, lets say we don’t disappoint eh?” she rhetorically states to herself as she walks toward the ominous structure. Within, all that greets her is the void of darkness, but her acute sense of smell told her she wasn’t alone, and a strangely familiar scent hung in the air, like a stink that she couldn’t quite place. Holding both arms out as she steadily walked she made her way into the center of the building, doing so as if on cue blinding lights flash on temporarily blinding her. Instinctively she pulls both hands up to shield her eyes. 

_ “Well, it looks as if our divide and conquer tactics worked again.”_ a strangely familiar voice states, pointing out the obvious. Jackie grimaces, but she slowly pulls her hands from her face, and a blurry figure slowly comes into focus.  “Harbor Master Kup?” Jackie questions, but the man only grins back with that disgusting toothless grin, _ “Well, yes and no. Yes as in the fact that is who I told you I was. But no as in that isn’t my real name.”_ the man replies as Ruby drops down beside him as more lights click on reveling more and more people. As with Ruby and Blank these people shared the black spider tattoo somewhere on their body. _ “Did you really think that we wouldn’t recognize someone worth the amount of Beli on your head? It only makes things sweeter that you work for that con of an organization we used too.”_ the mystery man states as he pulled a free hand to his face. Clamping down the faade of the old toothless one crumples,  “And boss gave me permission to do with you and you subordinate as I please.” Ruby says licking the bottom of her lips at the mere thought. Jackie’s jade eyes narrow, though it wasn’t the comment Ruby made. It was the mysteryman as he ripped the skin off his face revealing another more youthful face underneath, pearly whites flash with a grin as the man also rips the clothing that hung loosely from his body free. His physique shows proudly though a Tantalus uniform of flowing silk and strapped leather. The small widow tattoo on his neck was now moved to the center of his throat and the webbing circled his neck and shot down his barrel chest. Flowing blonde locks held in place by a tightly worn bandana framed his face.   

Ripping the Venus Gospel free of its holster Jackie spins it around and slams it into the ground with force as it opens with a snarl she bites,  “Haskil Lyonmaine.”. Haskil can only grin madly, taking a bow; _ “It seems Calico Jack you are ever the study you are taught to be”_ Haskil complements though he never takes his eyes from his query, _ “though today I’m afraid the legend of Calico Jack ends.”_ he adds as members of Tantalus drop from the rafters and ledges. Stepping forward Ruby pulls a whip from her hip,  “Remember boys, don’t kill her. She is mine.” Ruby reminds as Jackie is slowly surrounded. ~

 ♫ Shaking Burning up with the Fever 
In the realm of Pain, I am the Deceiver 
Now I lie to myself so I can believe her 
In the Hurricane of my Life ♪​

Blank starts to laugh as he releases his weapon, * “I dunno who you are lady, but your partner Jack, she’s pretty famous. It only makes the pot sweeter knowing that you’re a part of the Templar Order.”* Blank states bring both hands together with a sturdy clap Marines rounded the corner and pull their weapons. * “Oh, did I fail to mention, we’ve integrated and assimilated the local Marines into our group, maybe the better wording is we joined up with them.”* he states with a laugh as the uniforms surround the both of them. Dianna can only growl in frustration, how in Oda’s name did they allow themselves to be fooled so easily? ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 9, 2012)

*[Roger Pirates]​*​
[The Report and the new Plan, Tobias Kain]​

Tobias merely rolls his eyes, that seemed to be the go to answer for Akuma when presented with his crimes, though it matter very little as they were… well Pirates. And Pirates have no real code that they follow save one that he has met long, long ago. 

Rubbing his face lightly he, Tobi, gives a sigh whist pinching the bridge of his nose,  “Yeah, this ship is in tip top shape since it’s practically brand new.” Tobias states turning back to his numbskull of a Captain,  “Though I’m overly sure you’ll find new, creative and fun ways to break it, as so to keep me busy.” Tobias adds flipping the large mallet he acquired back on the island.  “I also note that the ship is designed in such a way that one that knows what to look for and is competent can upgrade it in various ways, meaning more armaments and even spaces for your ‘stashs’ of booze.” is added as the hammer is slid away. 

 “But I’m sure in your own way you already figured that out, you seem to be well at making correct assumptions, the real question is Captain, what is our next course of action?” Tobias asks blankly. ~~ 

*[The Hardest Cross to Bear]​*​
[Maze Treasure Room; Xifeng, Sam and the UC]​

Sam paused, she was lightly impressed that the old codger could get up after taking the blow she gave him, _ “Guess my cut was too shallow.”_ she thinks while a scowl etched into her features. She should know better, but she still thought to herself could this repugnant day get any worse and as if the gods of fate were watching the Unnamed Crew made their way into the Treasure Chamber as well, that is if one could call this dingy, dingy small room full of ratty trash a treasure room. Sam rolled her eyes in frustration; she just had to think it didn’t she?  “I suppose you’re here for the treasure as well.” she asks with a highly annoyed tone as she instantly recognized Kai from the wanted poster that Sinbad had brought her.  “Well.” she states while looking directly at Wu Konga, what was about to transpire was mean to piss the manish woman off.  “this _treasure_ is about useless to me and the people I work for, so here you can have it.” she states tossing the strange Fruit toward Kai. And for the second time that day she underestimates someone, this time it being Son Wu Konga. Even in her injured state, the monkey like woman had admirable agility as she went to grab for the fruit, but Wu Konga had also underestimated the injuries that Sam had casually caused her body and all she is able to muster is slightly altering the trajectory of the fruit. 

The mention of the word Treasure was enough to pull Kai into enough of a semi –conscious state that he is able to attempt a grab on the fruit. But like Wu Konga he didn’t account to well for his injuries and he only manages to smack the fruit away and any attempt Xifeng was going to make is halted by a hard stare from Marshal Striffe. Her light blue eyes bore a hole through the seer’ and as the green accents that floated around her pupils turned a greyish white Xifeng could swear she felt the brunt of the ocean bear down on her and she struggled to even breath. Those around Xifeng were blissfully ignorant to her plight and she couldn’t only stand there and watch as the fruit bounced off the ground and rolled just inches from Wu Konga’s pet monkey. Montana sees the fruit and on pure primal instinct bites down, and an amused look crosses Sam’s features as Wu Konga and Kai tussled on the ground each sounding like a kicked puppy as they rolled over their injuries. Sam lightly chuckles to herself as she pulled herself from the crate she leaned on; she wasn’t all that interested anymore in the hunter and his pet bird or the other members of the UC for that matter. 

Walking up to Xifeng she looks the Seer dead in the eyes, her look boring a hole to the gypsy’s very soul and perhaps even further and deeper than that. The look said it all; it said you know what to do. With a light pat on Xifeng’s left cheek she turns and walks away.  “I leave you all today in peace.” she states cutting a glance back to the people that filled the room,  “Though next time we meet, I might regard you as enemies.” and with that she walks into the hallway and vanishes into the darkness her red cape lightly fluttering in her stride. With her presence finally gone Xifeng finally buckles and almost hits her knees. The nausea almost completely overtakes her and she fights the urge to vomit, clutching her mouth she runs from the room and into the darkness, she needed some time to herself. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (May 10, 2012)

*Maze of Enlightenment Finale

Treasure Room*

As the pirates made their way to help Dapper, Lynch quickly drew a second smaller gun from his belt. *"Stop right there!"* As Adora, Kestral and Livio halted, Lynch produced a wicked grin. *"Well well well, it looks like you and me are the only ones left standing. The main prize is outta my reach right now, but I can still make off with a consolation prize."* He motioned towards Dapper. *"So here's what's gonna happen. I'm gonna take my leave now, and I'm takin' our little friend here."* 

Before Lynch could turn back towards the group, Adora tossed one of her knives right into the back of his hand. Lynch let out a shout, dropping his handgun. As Adora reached for another knife, Lynch shot her in the arm, sending her stumbling backwards. Livio was in no shape to fight right now. Lynch might have been older, but his marksmanship was still that of a man half his age. Lynch unloaded several rounds on the group as he grabbed Dapper and made a run for the exit. "He's getting away, Kestral!" The amnesiac man had been standing aside the whole time, observing the room. He was only just now realizing what was going on. "Hm? Oh!"

He made a dash towards Lynch, when Agnes dropped down on top of him, scratching and pecking at Kestral's face. "Where did this thing come from?!" He awkwardly whacked the bird aside before, before being hit in the leg by one of Lynch's rogue bullets. "Ow! Did something just bite me?!" Kestral shouted as fell forward onto the hard floor.

"Crap! He's getting away!" Adora exclaimed as she pulled herself back up. However, as Lynch turned around one last time to check if anyone was still following him, he failed to notice Wu Konga and Kai fighting on the floor just in front of him. *"Wha-gah!"* He tripped over the two, dropping Dapper and falling head first into their brawl. Dozens of swings rained down on him as he was caught right in the middle of the two's struggle. 

It was nearly a minute before they realized it wasn't each other they were hitting anymore. They both looked down at the battered hunter, his face now swollen from the beating. "Oh...whoops." Kai muttered as he got to his knees.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 10, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy/TFIJ
Rumor Has It....*

Task Force Absolute Justice?

Zell had heard a lot of stuff about that outfit and pretty much all of it was some sort of horror story. To be in that unit meant you were a tough, rough, son of a bitch. The kind of guys who didn?t use an ashtray to put out a cig, no you were a man and you used your arm. The women well supposedly they could piss standing up and crush beer cans between their bosoms. The dandy man was about to enter shark infested waters to say the least and well the relative quietness of everyone wasn?t making him feel all the better. For a non-commissioned officer like himself to be apart of Task Force Infinite Justice was quite the privilege, to be sent out for a joint operation with TFAJ even more so. However the stuffy atmosphere was slowly killing him inside, it was just awkward being the new guy suddenly dropped into all of this.

???

He went to say something but thought better of it as he watched Shin admiring his sword. The guy was part of the so-called ?heavy hitter? trio ShinSenGumi, but to Zell it was just hype at this moment. Then there was Grani who also was apparently in high standing as well. Zell?s hyper competitive nature was beginning to simmer in his conscious mind as he finished sizing up his comrades. Zell decided it was time to break the silence and get the lines of communication open.

?Oi!! Forgive me for being forward but you lot are being way too facking quiet. It?s bloody cactus I tell ya. I understand we?re diggers but that?s no reason to get a bit clucky. This mob has to have some thought about working with an outfit as cross as a frog in a sock.?

He looked around and a part of him got a bit nervous for being so outspoken and he did what most nervous people would do. Talk more and deflect;

?Oi Taskforce Absolute Justice. Rumor has it the men are as fit as a mallee bull and the women are built like a brick shit house. So what do you reckon they?d need an outfit like us for? Did they even brief the fabled ShinSenGumi on what this could all possibly be about??​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 10, 2012)

TFIJ

Shin Yagami

Transport ship

?Oi!! Forgive me for being forward but you lot are being way too facking quiet. It?s bloody cactus I tell ya. I understand we?re diggers but that?s no reason to get a bit clucky. This mob has to have some thought about working with an outfit as cross as a frog in a sock.?

The now Lieutenant Junior Grade Shin Yagami, who received the promotion due his actions with Sendo in the TFAJ and the events on Bliss Island, shot some looks around to the others. Just to confirm he wasn't the only one that had trouble understanding the new guy, this wasn't his first language after all but the looks of confusions he spotted on their faces gave him his answer.

He sheathed his sword and secured it around his waist but before he could respond Zell fired off some more questions.

?Oi Taskforce Absolute Justice. Rumor has it the men are as fit as a mallee bull and the women are built like a brick shit house. So what do you reckon they?d need an outfit like us for? Did they even brief the fabled ShinSenGumi on what this could all possibly be about??

"Fabled ShinSenGumi?" Was that really true, he found it hard to imagine, the trio kinda just ended up together by chance it seemed and Setsuka had jokingly referred to them in that manner, after all she too spoke Nihonese as her native tongue but Zell had to be exaggerating. That said, their part in the Bliss Island mission was rather grand and specular, but that was largely (if not entirely) by coincidence but it did make them come off good.

"I'm not entirely sure what to say....." This guy made him nervous for some reason, maybe it was due to him not really being used to the life of a marine yet. "As far as I know we all received the same information, with further details awaiting us when we met up with the TFAJ and the operation leaders." A little embarrassed he admitted the following. "Me and Sendo had been briefly assigned to the TFAJ not that long ago....... But not sure if all the men were like a brick.....Ahem...Houses." He wasn't that comfortable saying curse words. "And hopefully the women didn't.......Well what you just said." 

Yeah, it would take a while before Shin would acclimate to this new environment. Despite never having had the chance to really be a child, with his teen years consumed by work and higher education, he still was very much a child in certain aspects with his 19 years of age.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 10, 2012)

Maze of Enlightenment

Fin

Unnamed Crew

There was so much going on at once that tiny things like Sam's retreat, Lynch getting right in the middle of the dog fight between a foolish pirate and a monkey woman and finally her monkey partner acquiring his very own set of false DF powers, were all things missed by most. Even Adora getting shot, well Kestrel had the same misfortune but Kai wasn't that concerned with him, was missed by Kai but when he did notice that his love had been wounded, he abandoned his silly fight with Wu and took off to save his damsel in distress.

"My poor baby!" Adora had been clutching her wounded arm, she had stopped the bleeding already. It stung but the worst of it was when Kai nearly knocked her over again in his haste. "Who did this to you?" He clutched her tightly, making them both yell out in pain as it hurt both of their wounded arms. "Don't worry babe, I'll save you!" He proceeded to give her a very unwanted and highly unneccasry CPR, or at least was well on his way to doing so until Adora pushed him off her.

Things only quieted down after Xifeng recollected herself, and slipped him some kind of root. Apparently it was the holistics answer to ADD, with it being essentially a herbalist's Ritalin. Whatever it was though, it was fast acting and it did wonder's for Xifeng's nerves, she had things on her mind and desired some time for herself...... That was going to have to wait for now, but an evened out Kai was a giant step in the right direction.

Not just Sam had made use of the chaos to slip away, Lynch had at some point dragged himself off the floor and disappeared and Wu Konga had dragged Shaw and Zubay towards the exit with help from a very confused and strange acting Monta...... Sadly Wu would learn far too late why he was acting that way.

By the time the UC got organized again, the so called Treasure Chamber was abandoned and after a quick sweep were a few items of interest were picked up, they too headed for the exits. Which turned out to be part of the ejection system, and before they knew it they were back on the surface where they were welcomed by the festival's crowd. The locals were all too excited to conscious people emerge from the maze, and while some had managed to escape their questions and offers for help like Sam, Lynch and the grunts but the UC gratefully accepted their offer and were led to a clinic where they received medical care.

Present Time

They were all patched up, they'd need some time to recover completely but they were in shape to travel again. All bandaged up and Kai even with a cast around his arm, they sat in the recovery room of a local clinic where they had been eating a meal. 

"So, what are you guys going to do next?" Adora asked out of curiosity, Dapper and Xifeng were still very much a mystery to the UC but they had proven themselves to be reliable allies.

"You should join my crew!" Kai was somewhat back to his old self again, the idea of having these to join (what he saw as) HIS crew, was very appealing. A sexy fortune teller that kept medicine in a very cozy and warm place, and who could put curses on his mom! Jackpot! Also while he wouldn't admit it, the owl was pretty cute, he could use a mascot/sidekick. And how epic was that hulked out form! "You get candy if you join!" This was mostly for Dapper, he shot a glance to Adora before he tried to 'tempt' Xifeng. "You can sleep with me as often as you like, if Adora is okay with it.......Wait a minute." He rubbed his chin for a while, he seemed to have come up with a golden idea. "You can both sleep with me at once, as often as you two like!" 

"That's fair for everyone involved, right?!" He flashed a grin, unaware that once again his foot had been inserted in his mouth. For some reason he could always speak very clearly and in great length while he did so.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2012)

*How to be a Bad Guy*

*A month ago*

Kern was on a rowing boat with his indentured servant rowing hard. 

“Faster servant, we are going too slow for my liking.” Kern said standing at the front of the boat

“Yesss Master!!” the muscle bound man said rowing harder as they approached closer to an island. The West Blue, known as the Wild West, where the pirates are meant to be evil. Kern’s jaw clenched as he thought about it. It made him mad that the marines and the World Government were so corrupt. They were meant to be the heroes and he would make them heroes once more.

The job was big. He had to convert or destroy evil marines and covert or destroy good pirates and seeing as the majority of either side were the opposite of what they were meant to be, this was going to be a pain in the ass.

As the boat drifted slowly to the sandy beach and the tides pulled the small vessel towards the desert type island Kern saw a small town in the distance. A good place to stop and acquire some provisions. He let his slave rest

All the islands he had visited had the same sort of feel to them. Saloons, various smithies and mean looks all round. The scene was familiar enough as Kern walked through past the wooden buildings, side stepping the green apple poop the horses had littered around the dusty path.

“New fella huh, check him out all in black. Thinks he’s some sort of badass. Ha! Be dead by dawn.”

Kern was not concerned about some idiot running his mouth, not at the moment anyway, but he’d get to him later. He looked out for the sheriff’s office when a kid bumped into him.

“Damn kid. You got eyes in the front and it’s not like you can miss me.” Kern sneered down at the child.

“I-I’m sorry mister! There’s just...my dad…in that saloon…” the kid was distressed. He’d obviously seen something in there that had shaken him up. Kern raised an eyebrow. There was usually drama in the saloon; folk getting drunk, violent. Usually some woman was involved. This however seemed different – kids were used to the general irresponsibility of the adults, so whatever this kid had seen was noteworthy.

“Show me.” Kern said to the dirt and tear stained face.

He followed the scruffy urchin to the bar and immediately exhaled slowly as he saw the scene. A shakedown if ever he saw one. White uniforms surrounding a man who was cowering.

“It’s time you all paid the protection money. We keep you safe from the pirates, so you better pay up!”

“I can’t afford it! Hardly anyone can! We appreciate what you’re doing but this is just…”

Punch to the gut, then twice to the face. Kern watched on dispassionately as the kid beside him shouted for his daddy. Protection money, one of the oldest rackets in the game. They probably had an alliance with some pirates that were sent to reaffirm the belief that they were doing a good job. A bulletproof plan, except the Marines shouldn’t be a part of this; it should be some pirates or a local mobs.

The strategy was to be more evil than the marines so that they would pursue him and be the good guys instead of the bad guys. 

“Protection money hm? Well let’s make them earn it then.” Kern said with a smirk.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 11, 2012)

Deleted. Thanks for PM.


----------



## Vergil (May 11, 2012)

*The OverKills*

*Escape from this shitty ass prison*

Heather’s mind raced through any other viable options for her. None that would be feasible. Sougo seemed like the best bet to get out here and with any luck that white haired idiot would be caught in one of the explosions.

“On one condition. You owe me. Seeing as I’m pivotal to all of you escaping and I could easily get out myself with a few choice favours to the right people.”

“You mean your ankles would meet your ears huh?” Dante said. “Why aren’t you just letting us rot in here whilst you do the freaky fun with Johnny no-girlfriend?”

“Because I’d rather have a bunch of guys owe me a favour than none. You’re included in this you realise.” Heather snapped at Dante.

“Nope. Not me.” Dante said

“How’d you figure?” Heather said through gritted teeth

“Because, I’m Dante.” He said dismissively. “And I could get out of here my damn self too.”

“Oh really?” Heather said equally as dismissively.

“Yup.”

“Well why don’t you?” Heather asked

“Because I get to be in a cell opposite you and stare at you all day – and you can’t do a damn thing about it.” Dante laughed. Heather went as red as her hair. Oh she was pissed off. She glared at Dante who sat up and talked to Sougo.

“But I’m curious as to just how much of a slut she can be, so I’ll let her handle it.” Dante explained to Sougo, “Consider me your back up plan.”

“Okaaay, I’ll keep that in mind.” Sougo said in a placating manner. “Heather…um Heathe…”

“Arrrgh!” The punch to Dante was so unexpected that he took the full force of it which sent him flying backwards into another table. He pushed a big guy causing his food to spill on his shirt

“Hey you dickhead that’s my …”

Dante pre-empted the large man hitting him and grabbed his head and slammed it into the table. Sougo sighed. 

“Just one, I just want one lunch without shit getting crazy.” He flipped the food off his tray and hit the guy behind him with it. Heather was still enraged came up behind Dante and kicked him in the nuts. Dante bent over double and chocked a little. 

“Ok woman or not, that’s below the belt…” Dante spun around picked up Heather with the intention of  body slamming her through a table. The fiery red head gave him a swift, sharp elbow to the back of the head, causing him to drop her unceremoniously. Whilst he was dazed she ran to the prison guard that she was meant to enchant and cozied up to him.

“Oh sir, that mean man tried to hurt me! I’ll do anything for you if you teach him a lesson. Anything…” her words carried a sultry promise that was irresistible to almost any man. With a fire in his belly (and loins) he raced out and ordered the guards to subdue the man.

Dante glared at Heather who smirked at him. Damn her! He couldn’t show off just yet or else they would put him in solitary confinement. Only thing to do was to roll with the many, many punches. Which he did, but it still hurt like a bitch. She was going to pay for that all right. They were punching his face!


*Later that night.*

Dante’s body ached and stung and throbbed. One black eye, two very bruised ribs, several cuts and he bit his tongue. The prison guard came in to their area and unlocked Heather’s cell. Damn, that ugly bastard was gonna get some of that before he was. Heather even turned around with a knowing look and a smirk.

Not much made him mad. For some reason, that did. Not because of chivalry, or any strong feeling for Heather, just because god dammit, he’d been putting up with her shit for so long and not gotten anywhere. He’d been nice to her, been understanding, tried to make her laugh -  and nothing. Not even a peck on the cheek. Well he was done playing nice. He knew that more than anything Heather would be so pissed knowing that she gave up her body for nothing. He grinned at the thought. He waited for 10 minutes, for the par to be fully in the swing of things at which point he made his move.

He stood up and looked at the cell door. He could break stone with his martial art training, bending steel though would be tough. And loud. He’d have to do so quickly before the guards came. 

He breathed in and lashed out a series of powerful kicks that shook his knee. He was definitely going to suffer as an old man. CLANG! CLANG! CLANG! CLANG!

“Hey what’s going on down there.” The guards were coming but the lock was being bent out of shape. CLANG! CLANG! CLANG!

The guards looked alarmed and were about to yell for the alarm when the door sprung open and Dante raced out of the door, punching one guard straight into Heather’s cell and the other left a crumpled heap on the floor. He needed the key to the damn neck brace. He took the keys from the prison guard and unlocked a few of the doors, one of them being Sougo’s.

“What the hell?! This wasn’t part of the plan!” Sougo was utterly shocked.

“Plans are for pussies. This is how I do things.” Dante ran up the stairs. By now the alarm had raised and the lights came on. “WE’RE BUSTING OUT OF HERE!!!” Dante yelled. There was a collective cheer as the prisoners unlocked the other prisoners and the guards came pouring out in riot gear. Dante leaped up, bounced off a few of the railings, swung off one of the suspended lights all the way to the other side of the prison. 

“Hey!” the prison guards came rushing at him with their armor and batons. An extended arm came out that swiftly got broken, as was the knee joint of the other officer. Keys taken and door to the guard room unlocked. 

Dante ducked and dodged the incoming attacks with the batons. He’d been ducking Vergil’s strikes all his life, this was like fighting in bullet time. He took hold of the small key for his neck brace and unlocked it. 

It was like rediscovering the use of one of his senses. “Hehe, this party’s getting crazy. Let’s rock!”

He had touched the armor of every guard in the room and it swiftly and suddenly disappeared from the bodies of the bewildered guards. Then it was a little matter of a few gut shots with a recently acquired baton and they were down. He still had the key to the neck brace, which was kept in his inside pocket. 

Dante made his way passed the guard room, teleporting any doors that were in his way, before dramatically kicking down a door to see Heather laying in bed, clearly naked under the sheet with a snoring guard next to her. Dante leaned idly at the door. “He’s a heavy sleeper huh? Tell me on a scale of one to ten, just how bad was he? I mean having to open yourself to him and now knowing that you didn’t need to – that must be pretty galling huh?”

“Nope.” Heather looked quite content with herself. “Firstly he was better than you would ever be and secondly I happened to have him show me this.” She pulled out a map with an odd looking key.

“Ah damn. Well can’t win ‘em all.” Dante said with a shrug of the shoulders. “Right you fucking slut, shall we get the hell out of here.”

“After you shit for brains.” Heather said getting dressed in the bathroom.

After Dante teleported away a few bricks and Sougo had planted a few explosives around the building, the three of them calmly walked out of the hole in the wall and didn’t even look back as the entire building exploded and crumbled.

“Nice explosion dude.” Dante said giving Sougo a high five.

“Thanks. There should be a town up ahead. We’ll head there.” They trio headed for a small town, completely unaware of what had just happened there….


----------



## Pyro (May 11, 2012)

*East Colosseum Island - Sheen *


Sheen watched from the stands as the rest of the qualifier fights ended. His fight had gone by pretty quickly, but he had expected that much facing such a novice. As the last qualifier fight ended, Sheen thought back at his qualifying fight. The boy (for Sheen would hardly call him a man) had looked to be only in his early teens. Yet even despite his youth, the boy had shown a determination that Sheen rarely saw. 

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

_The boy had securely gripped a blade almost the same height as himself in quivering hands. It was obvious that this boy had rarely, if ever, used a sword before. As the referee gave the signal, the boy stepped forward and gave his weapon a few tentative swings in an obvious attempt to get the feel for it. 

"You know, you're supposed to hold that thing the other way right? The pointy end goes toward your enemy." Sheen said with a smile as he began to walk towards the boy. 

"Get away from me!" The boy yelled taking a jump back and slashing his sword around wildly. "You don't know anything about me! You don't know why I need this prize money!"

"Heh, ya know... you're right about that. But I'll tell ya what I do know, and that's my way around a fight. Look around kid. These are all seasoned fighters. Some of em are even killers, and while I might see more heart you than the rest of em combined, heart'll only take ya so far. Ya can't think you really got a shot of winning this thing do ya?" 

"I... I... I'm not stupid!" The boy yelled back. "I know I can't win! But... I don't have a choice. My mother... she needs her medicine. And we can't afford it. I... I don't have a choice." The boy responded.

"Now that's something I can't fault ya for bud. Alright! I've decided. I can't let a son's pure love go to waste like that. Don't worry buddy, I'll get your mom that money. I just gotta lay the smack down on all these hooligans right? Haha no sweat! Oh, by the way, what's your name kid?" Sheen asked.

"T-t-t-tyler." The boy stuttered.

"Tyler. Never lose that pride you've got kid." And at that point, from Tyler's point of view, Sheen disappeared. Then the rest was just blackness._

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

"Tyler. Just hold on buddy. I've got your back." Sheen whispered to himself as he walked out of the colosseum and into the surrounding town.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/South Blue Marine Headquarters...*
Garrick dragged the shackled girl by her long brown hair and flung her before the feet of Rear Admiral Drake Ross, Commandant of the South Blue Marine Forces. She continued to spit and curse in defiance, but one quick back of the hand to her face ended any further protestations. The Rear Admiral, a stern man with graying hair and a long vertical scar running across his face, glanced at the girl. 

"Is it done Lieutenant?" he asked. 

Garrick crossed his tree trunk like arms and nodded. *"No spawn of the Pirate King will ever come from this girl,"* he replied matter of factly. 

Nothing more needed to be said. The higher ups didn't particularly care about the details as long as the job got done. Drake ordered the girl taken away for further questioning then patted Garrick on the back. "Walk with me Lieutenant." 

Garrick followed the Rear Admiral along the docks, gazing admiringly at the massive warships that he himself hoped to one day command. To be sure he loved his _*Dark Justice*_, but she was a relic of a ship that had been new when his father was still in swaddling clothes. The higher ups thought it a joke when they gave him a barely seaworthy ship as his first command, but he certainly proved them wrong. Many pirates had learned to fear the name of the *Dark Justice*.  

"You're a monster aren't you Garrick?" the Rear Admiral declared. 

Garrick grit his teeth and glared at the man. Before he could reply, Drake raised a hand. "And please don't take that as an offense. Each of us has our roles to play and you certainly fulfill yours quite well." 

Garrick figured there was a compliment somewhere in there so he held his tongue. Not to mention that this dipshit was his best chance of getting out of this hell hole of a Blue and back into the Grand Line. 

"The Marines will need monsters like you if we are to win this war. Sad but true I'm afraid." 

_You self righteous prick. I'm only a monster because I have the balls to do what the rest of you can't_, Garrick thought to himself.

Drake stopped before the *Dark Justice* and produced a parchment, marked classified. "We've discovered another location visited by the Pirate King." Garrick knew that even now dozens of other Marines squads were trolling the South Blue, hunting down any women suspected of having cavorted with the Pirate King. 

"Head to the island of Baterilla and take care of the situation. Do what you must. I've asked for some men to be temporarily reassigned to give you support. You _will_ need it. If you succeed then maybe we can discuss that reassignment to the Grand Line you've been chomping at the bit for." 

Garrick grinned from ear to ear and saluted. Those words were music to his ears. He stomped back towards his ship to await the transfers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2012)

*East Blue/East Colosseum Island - Helen*
Helen sat up from her little corner of the deck as the fisherman nudged her awake with the tip of his boot. "We're here girl," he declared in a gruff voice. Convincing the old seadog to take a girl onto his ship had been a tough job, but once he saw how easily she could heft a hundred pound Tiger Fish over her shoulder, he didn't need much more convincing.   

She rubbed her eyes and yawned, gazing at the busy port. "This is where they're holding the tournament right?" she asked.

"Yeah. So you're still planning on entering huh?" 

Helen shrugged. "Depends on how strong the competition is." There was no point in beating down weaklings after all. 

"Well after seeing you slice that giant squid to ribbons I don't think you'll have much to worry about," the fisherman responded with a laugh. 

After helping offload the catch, she thanked the fisherman for the ride and collected her great sword, _Heartsbane_. The townsfolk were abuzz with talk of the tournament, who would win, if any deaths would occur this year (most were betting on several). Helen was amused by the talk. She wondered what they would say when a woman ended up winning it all. 

Finding the coliseum wasn't too difficult. She ignored the mocking jeers from the tournament officials as she quietly cast her name into the lot. It came with the territory, and such taunts no longer bothered her as they once did. As she awaited her qualifying bout she took note of her rivals. Only a few impressed her. She took especial note of a dark haired young man whom the officials announced as Sheen. He was matched up with a  novice. The boy had no business being in the ring. That much was clear. It seemed he was doing this for his sick mother. Helen frowned slightly, thinking of her own mother. 

She crossed her arms, awaiting the eventual beatdown of a lifetime, but it never came. The one known as Sheen took pity on the boy and ended it quickly and painlessly in a flash of speed. He left the arena like a man on a mission, most likely, she guessed, to help the boy. _Oh, so he's one of those do gooder types_, she thought idly. It was none of her business anyway. 

*"Helen Swann!"* a voice boomed. 

All thoughts of the young man instantly evaporated from her mind. Helen arose and made her way to the hot sands to face her opponent, a short but thickly built man hefting a dented warhammer over his shoulder. She wondered how many heads had been caved in by those dents. He laughed when he saw her. _Same old, same old,_ she thought. 

"Oi, does your father know that you stole his sword? Why don't you run home and take it back to him." 

Helen remained silent as she drew the six foot long great sword and squared up with him. The crimson blade glowed like fire in her grip, pulsating with an inner warmth. Her mind fell into a tunnel vision, until everything else melted away. Just she and her foe.  

"I'm not in the business of cracking little girls skulls so why don't ya leave while you still can!" he roared angrily. 

Helen leveled her pale green eyes with the man, cool and collected. "Just fight," she muttered simply.  

Said fight didn't last very long, but was incredibly violent nonetheless. Helen stepped over her fallen foe, a thin trickle of blood running down the side of her forehead. He'd live to fight another day, as was her style. It wasn't her only victory either. He would never laugh at her again, and neither would anyone else in the arena.


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2012)

*How to be a proper pirate - By Kern Balrog*

Where to start?

Kern left the antics in the bar to continue. He knew that he needed to prepare things around the town. He spent a few minutes looking around the town and walking the dusty trail. A medic centre, a gunsmith, a church, something akin to a school, the bank, the sheriff’s office, residential areas, local shops, stables and other buildings.

The Marines would earn their keep in terms of protection money. Kern followed the pipes that held the town’s water supply. Hypnosis – that was his talent. The fragility of the human mind was a delightful thing. It wasn’t a magical thing but a brilliantly logical phenomenon that required a combination of conditions to be met. For complete control the mind had to become susceptible to suggestion first. This could be achieved in many ways, but usually it was a lowering of defences often by evoking a strong emotional response where logic takes a back seat. 

Once that had been achieved then it usually required an attachment to the hypnotiser followed by subliminal messaging, a release word and a snap of the fingers to finish it. The longer the session the more complete the control and the ability for the victim to follow complicated instructions, for this however a simple mass hypnosis would be sufficient. It’d last but a few hours though that would be more than sufficient.

There was a guard at the main entrance of the water supply. He got halfway through his question as to what Kern was doing here before his face was shot. Back up came and were dealt with in a similar fashion. He calmly went to the river where the crude pipes began and reached into his pocket. A bag with green powder was emptied into the water. A simple sleep inducing drug laced with a banned narcotic which would make the eyes heavy and mind light. He only needed a small fraction of the town under his influence for the plan to work. Now he would wait.

10 hours later.

The day became evening and there were a few heavy eyelids, the residents retired to bed.  Perfect. Phase two. A few well placed sound dials with a pre-recorded message on them, activating one by one; barely audible but just enough to get in the heads of the town folk.

Kern booked himself in the Saloon which had some rooms for rent and retired for the night with some earplugs. 

The next day. 

The first test would be the pretty young barmaid that came to knock on his door. “Sprite.” He said and clicked his fingers. Her eyes dilated and she looked a little dazed. He put his hands on her hips and spun her around a few times, ordered her to stand on one leg. She complied. Excellent. He would do nothing more to her though had done to other women in the past. As a villain how could he not. This girl however was much lower standard than he was now accustomed to. 

He walked out and snapped his fingers at the owner of the establishment; took the money from the till and ordered a breakfast. Simple instructions and not out with their comfort zone. These peasants were weak willed – of course for marines and pirates of higher reputation were harder to control. It would require more study and experimentation. 

Kern walked out and snapped his fingers and said the release word to many of the residents. Soon he had a mob that were heading to the outskirts of town where the marine ship was. Sure enough, docked next to it was a pirate ship. 

“For the future of your town, for the future of your children; attack them. Show no mercy. All in the name of Kern Balrog.” Kern said and took the first shot at the lookout guard, making an impromptu hole in his forehead.

The townsfolk roared and ran towards the ships with rocks, guns, and sharp tools. Men and women all rushed in a frenzied and unorganised attack. The children were deliberately left behind, simply because from experience, seeing a child die is harrowing enough to break the hypnosis. They also weren’t far enough in the hypnosis for tactics. A Blitz however was an ample strategy, especially so early in the morning. He watched as the townsfolk were decimated at the hands of the marines and pirates, but the surprise attack had paid dividends and both sides were taking heavy losses.

Kern simply walked back into to town and looted the place clean.

“Not so fast you sonofabitch!” a pistol clicked behind him as the hammer was cocked backwards. The voice was a female’s one.

“Ah, someone with a decent amount of willpower.” Kern said. A waft of cinnamon and sandalwood massaged his nostrils. “Hmm ‘not so fast’? That would mean you are either one of two things. A law abiding citizen who would like nothing more than to send me to jail. Certainly if you were angry at my actions you would have shot already. The other option is the opportunist, looking to somehow profit from my work. But you do realise that I already knew that you were coming, hence why my right heel is placed slightly above your foot. A simple movement would inject you with a deadly poison which would kill you before you could search my body for the antidote.”

There was silence as Kern waited patiently for the response. The gun was taken away from his head. He turned around only to be greeted with a devastating punch to the face, which sent him clean across the table. The woman flipped over the table, straddled on top of him and pointed the gun once again at his head. Kern also had his gun out pointed at her throat. She was attractive. Very much so. Fingernails clean, black hair in excellent condition, and a good understanding of make up that accentuated her exotic purple eyes and dark red lips. Everything was indicating that she not one for labour and most likely not from this town. 

“Impressive”, he said with a smirk and pulled the trigger at the same time she did. Both dodged the bullets with seemingly impossible contortions of their bodies. Reload, flip onto the other side of the table,  point and…

Yes! There she was again pointing the gun again at him.

“Wonderful! You will join my crew.”

“Are you insane! I’m part of the marines you jackass. I’m here to turn you in!”

“And if you were so intent on that then why did you shoot?”

“The book states that if the suspect is acting aggressively during apprehension then use of lethal force may be used.”

“I’d like this opportunity to call bullshit. You are a pirate in the guise of a marine. Working undercover to gain information. For who though? An organisation I would guess. One that has a lot of clout on you.”

Silence. Eyes wandering. Accelerated breathing. He had hit the nail on the proverbial head. 

“Your resolve is still weak.” Kern shot, the gun flew out of her hand and using his impossibly long legs he kicked her in the face. She fell to the ground and he put one foot on her heart. “From here the poison I mentioned would kill you instantly. Give me a name or your life ends here.”

“Makaosu.” She said with resignation. Kern’s eyebrow raised and a smile formed across his lips.


----------



## Palpatine (May 12, 2012)

Dapper adjusted himself in his chair. He had been bandaged up and his wing had been put in a sling. He had grown used to using his wings as arms to the point that he had difficulty adjusting back to relying on his talons for that. 

As Kai babbled on about something, Dapper thought back to the treasure chamber of the maze. The woman they'd encountered was powerful, to the point that she made the maze itself look easy. Earlier, Dapper had overheard some men talking about the final chamber of the maze. _"Those guys said they searched the chamber, but Lynch and that vulture were nowhere to be found. The grunts and that knight lady must have run off as well."_ He thought to himself. He remembered the odd marine couple as well _"Hope those two made it out alright."_

Dapper looked back up at Kai, who mentioned something about candy. Dapper enjoyed candy as much as anyone else, but it wasn't something he'd make a major decision for. Thinking back to what Bannon had told him some time ago, he remembered his words vividly: "Working's always better with company." or at least it was something like that. Nonetheless, he though it wise to take his old friends advice. 

Dapper, choosing to ignore Kai's advances towards "his girl", hopped off the chair. "I suppose it couldn't hurt. I can get more research done by travelling by ship anyway."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2012)

*Ravenbeard Pirates - Sabrina vs. Lt. Commander Garreth*
Sabrina had no time to think, just react. Garreth appeared in a burst of speed, unsheathing his cutlass in one smooth motion and slashing at her. Sabrina snap rolled across the corridor, narrowly avoiding the blade by a hairs breadth. Garreth spun about as she bounced back to her feet, slashing in a fury. Sabrina swerved back and forth while on the backstep, nimbly avoiding each sword stroke. She stuck her tongue out at the Marine in a mocking fashion. 

"I once knew a girl who liked to play with swords. She was much better then you," Sabrina said. 

Garreth smirked, unperturbed by her attempt to unbalance him. He put on a sudden burst of speed, stabbing at Sabrina's chest. Sabrina's shadow materialized in front of the swords path, absorbing the blade into its shadowy core. The shadow winked at Garreth, flashing him a row of jagged teeth. "Thanks hon," Sabrina said with a sigh of relief. Garreth cursed aloud. The cutlass refused to budge, as if it was buried in quick sand. 

*"Raven Storm!" * Sabrina commanded. 

Suddenly the shadow exploded into a swarm of ravens, engulfing the corridor in total blackness. Sabrina could hear Garreth's screams from within the swarm, see the flashes of steel as he slashed in vain at the ravens, only to have them regenerate and attack again. She melted into the swarm, silent as a black cat.

Blood streamed down Garreth's eyes, leaving him half blind. The ravens pecked and clawed at him from every side, ripping his flesh to bits. He had to do something and fast. The cutlass in his grip suddenly burst alight with energy, charging up for an explosion. It was then that he felt the cold steel slide across his neck, quickly followed by the wash of warm blood that cascaded down his chest. Garreth collapsed onto his side. The cutlass went clattering to the floor. All at once the swarm of shadow ravens dematerialized into nothingness. The last thing he saw was Sabrina kneeling over him and fishing the wallet out of his back pocket, her shadow dancing mischievously behind her.    

Sabrina frowned at the contents of the wallet. "You Marines really do need a raise," she remarked idly, while stuffing what few beli notes there were down her shirt. By the time she noticed the still glowing cutlass it was too late. The explosion sent her flying through the door of the nearby treasure vault. Sabrina bounced off the wall and landed unceremoniously onto the hardwood floor. She just laid there, staring up at the ceiling, wondering not for the last time whether joining Pazzo's crew would be the death of her. 

"Ouch..." she groaned. 

Sabrina's shadow melted into the room and helped her to a sitting position. "Thanks," Sabrina muttered as she scanned the room. Chests filled to the brim with treasure confiscated by the Marines. Her eyes lit up with a greedy light. Tears began streaming down Sabrina's cheeks. 

"I don't know if I'm crying from happiness or the broken ribs."


----------



## Cooli (May 13, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice/South Blue Marine Headquarters...*
> Garrick dragged the shackled girl by her long brown hair and flung her before the feet of Rear Admiral Drake Ross, Commandant of the South Blue Marine Forces. She continued to spit and curse in defiance, but one quick back of the hand to her face ended any further protestations. The Rear Admiral, a stern man with graying hair and a long vertical scar running across his face, glanced at the girl.
> 
> "Is it done Lieutenant?" he asked.
> ...




*Orders for Transfer*


Amelia was standing at the docks in front of a rather lack luster and run down looking ship. Under one arm she held an envelope, inside were orders for her transfer from the crew of Captain James Hawkins to that of Lieutenant Jr. Grade Zane Garrick. In her other hand was a piece of paper with directions on how to find her new commander, "Go to the docks and search until you find the shittiest looking ship out there." At first she thought the words on the paper were just a joke, but now that she was standing in front of the ship described on the paper she understood why the Commander laughed as he handed her the directions. However, to Amelia, the appearance of a ship does not determine its worth. Shortly after arriving in front of the ship, a rather large man approached and glared at Amelia.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends PtIV]​*​
[The Prophecy, Jackie D. Roberts]​

Tantalus’ Warehouse~~ 
“Are you sure this is girl is ‘Calico’ Jack?”  An older man asks as he approached the railing that surrounded the superstructure that Tantalus stood upon. “Yeah, Obadiah is right. Calico Jack has daggers.” Another states rallying behind the older man that he called Obadiah.  “Long Daggers, and let’s just say. I upgraded.” Jackie interjects as she shakes the Venus Gospel. _ “Well, since the ‘formal’ introductions are over.”_ Lyonsmaine growls,  “Get her!” Ruby shouts rallying the fodder of Tantalus against Roberts. A small, sly, grin crosses Jackie’s features while the fodder members of the rouge group leap from the heights of the rafters and joined up with the group that had already surrounded the blue clad woman.  “Duel Roulette Style.” Jackie lowly states while pulling the spear free of the floorboards, bringing the spear behind her Jackie springs forward and leaps into the mess of the group Tantalus,  “Ravage!” she adds turning her body so that she could pull the Venus Gospel across the small of her back, then using her strong arms she spins the weapon like a top.

A small wind lightly picks up as the pronged edges of the spear catches several of Tantalus across the throat and eyes.  “Gottcha!” Ruby shouts through the anguished screams of the injured. With a crack Ruby’s barbed whip cuts through the air with a snap and wraps around Jackie’s left wrist and is pulled toward the crimsoned haired woman,  “Might as well give up now, I have your leading arm.” Ruby taunts pulling her whip taught. But the blue clad woman only snickers as she flexed her bicep,  “You got me, but who will help you?” Jackie asks. A confused look crosses Ruby’s features, but it was soon apparent to the whip user that Jackie was much stronger then she is as she is ripped from the ground and tossed aside. With a thud she bowls over another small group of fodder as Jackie continues her onslaught on their ranks. _ “What are you Idiots doing? Get her!”_ Lyonsmaine shouts; _ “You force me to get involved and I’ll have all your heads on a platter.”_ he adds with a vile bite as he pulls his gilded cutlass. 

But even through the threat the Tantalus Fodder couldn’t lay a finger on Jackie as she cuts through their numbers.  “Dual Roulette Style, Mercenary Tactics” she shouts as she counters an entire group of men cutting the spear across their chests.  “Shit.” Ruby coughs pulling herself from crushed crates, this woman was stronger than she could have imagined.  “Serpentine Style, Thunder Crack!” she yells spinning her chained whip over her head, but Jackie merely changes her cutting through her tactics avoiding the venomous attacks as they rained down around her.  “Dual Roulette Style.” Jackie growls as she appears just below Ruby’s chin.  “Knave of Hearts.” is added with a bite as the spear folds up on itself as it is swung like a baseball bat. With a powerful crack the solid folds of the prongs catch Ruby just on the bit of the chin and launch her high into the air with such force that she is forced to relinquish her grip on her weapon. Lyonsmaine recognizes the attack, what followed this one usually killed the intended target. _ “Oh no you don’t”_ He shouts reading his blade as he charges in. ~

Lyon’s Coast Market Place~~ 

* “Oh, Ho.”* Blank comments as the small troupe of Marines fall in a haze of blood. In Dianna’s hands a set of cutlasses she took as prizes. But the uniformed woman only ignores the large man as she slings the blood from her blades, though she dose cut the man a glance as he goes to pull the large hammer form his back. * “Guess I haz to kill you now, pity though I think you’d be wild in bed. <3”* he adds with a wink and grin as he readied the large weapon.  “Can you feel it too?” Dianna asks while fully turning to the large man known as Blank. * “Who are you talking too? Are you daft?”* Blank asks while taking a step forward, * “Or does my manliness simply overwhelm you?”* he adds with a vile grin, but even as he does his large hammer splinters as the image of a large creature appears before him as he clutched his head.  “The claws of the white tiger.” she adds turning from the man as the illusionary image comes into focus.

A large girly scream escapes Blank as he is torn to shreds by the residual effects of Dianna’s speedy attack.  “Commoner.” she snorts as she starts to walk toward the direction that Jackie ran off too. 

Tantalus’ Warehouse~~

_ “Damn you…..”_ Lyonsmaine stammers gripping the shaft of the spear as it bore deeply into his midsection. _ “With your power.. you…. You..”_ he stutters as he felt himself fading, from above Obadiah leaps from the rafters and lands by Jackie with a graceful thud, “Run Ruby!” he shouts pulling his large coat to the side, under it was a complex connection of wires that lead to a large bomb that clung to his chest. “Get to Coleman, warn him that Calico Jack is here!” he shouts grabbing onto the Ex Mercenary while setting the bomb to go off.  “Shit, bastard this isn’t..”, “No time to argue girl, RUN!” he shouts as the bomb started to beep. Jackie’s eyes narrow as the room fills with a blinding flash as the crimson haired woman escapes. 

From the outside the area rocks and a billow of smoke reaches to the sky, Dianna takes pause,   “Jackie?!” She gasps while breaking into a run, but through the flames of the building a large form bores through the smoke and shrinks back down as it tossed a lifeless body to the side,  “That’s right, lead me to your master.” Jackie growls as she stalked into the cluttered burdened alley.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2012)

*[End to Enlightenment]*​

[Joining the Unnamed Crew, Xifeng]​

*Present*

The small clinic the Unnamed Crew now occupied was, well crowded. Between the injured Pirates, clobbered unconscious Marines, and villagers that taughted the UC as Heroes of the Maze, though they had little more than broken bones and bandages to show for it, there was barely room to think much less celebrate. But the doctors were creative enough to cut a small portion of the clinic off so that the victorious Unnamed Crew could enjoy a warm meal and some privacy so they could get somewhat better. At a small table set up for the crew Xifeng sat, a cup of warm tea steamed in her cupped hands as she stared blankly at the plate of untouched food that sat before her. She seemed lost to the world around her, even Adora’s question failed to register on Xifeng’s radar. 

Kai, seemingly almost back to normal, was on page for once with the cook and he quickly asks both Dapper and Xifeng to join ‘his’ crew. Though this too falls on deaf ears, that is until Kai does what he does best, and offers the two ‘incentive’ to join up. Which ends up being candy for Dapper and a gift of his body to Xifeng, this brings the woman from her trance like state. If she was in normal form the seductress of a soothsayer would work Kai’s perverse nature to her advantage, but Xifeng was still shaken, and it wasn’t the physical injuries that did it. Sure she had some bandages across her arms and some tape across her ribs, but the brunt of the damage was psychological, turning her gaze toward Kai she remembers back to the utter feeling of hopelessness that she felt at Samantha’s gaze and again her heart began to pound. ~

*The Maze, Earlier* 

 “Ugh…” Xifeng gasps pulling a hand to her mouth, fighting the urge to vomit she can only dart from the treasure room as Lynch closed in on Dapper and the UC attempted to intercept. But leaving and going out on her own was probably the largest mistake she could have made, and was the biggest she recalls making since she left her home all those years ago.  “That was a stupid mistake Fortune Teller.” Sam growls as her hand wrapped around Xifeng’s throat. A low moan escapes the woman’s lips as she is forced up against the wall.  “You were told to never get involved with Order Business.” she growls rabidly pressing firmer on Xifeng’s throat. Tears swell to the corner of her eyes as she can feel her consciousness leave her, but the angry woman relents and pulls away her hand only to slam it next to Xifeng’s head.  “It was necessary.” Xifeng coughed in defense, though it seemed the pink haired woman wasn’t buying it. Her light blue eyes narrow as she got nose to nose with the fortune teller.

 “Necessary my ass, Victor gave you strict orders to keep us informed, you are not an active solder.” Sam bites while pulling her from Xifeng,  “You were to simply act in an unofficial advisory manner. But.” she says turning walking from Xifeng. Crossing her arms Sam pauses as if she was in deep thought.  “But?” Xifeng chokes out, but barely. Sam turns back and walks back up to her wrapping an arm around the Fortune Teller, her hands gripping the small of her back, just above her hidden Chaos Cross tattoo.  “I’ve received orders to relay directly to you.” she states even as the cross began to burn,  “You are to join up with this rag tag group of Pirates, you are to keep them going forward with you powers. You are to keep us informed of your movements and lastly you are to keep an eye on this Livo.” Sam bites harder with each order given.

 “What use do you have for these pirates?” Xifeng asks,  “And what use is it for me to join them? I came to your Order for protection.” Xifeng bites back, but again Sam gives her that powerful look and Xifeng can feel her knees wanting to buckle.  “You dare backtalk? It’s your fault that this has come down upon you.” Sam bites, her grip on Xifeng’s back tightening  “You showed yourself to the Marines and you aligned with the pirates, as far as they are concerned, the techie is of interest to the Order.” Sam growls pulling Xifeng from the wall, and with no regard for the woman’s safety she tosses her to the ground.  “We’ll cover you escape if the Marines come, just be off the island as quickly as possible.” As Sam finished this statement she walks off disappearing further into the darkness before Xifeng could recover from the strange ability that was used on her ~~

*Clinic, Present*

Pushing the untouched plate of food aside Xifeng movements are slow and methodical, even the tea now growing cold was untouched as she sat it next to the plate.  Paths grow and weave along their intended routes as they travel down the annals of time.” she lowly states and it was a strange thing to say to an offer to joining a crew and an even stranger thing to say to Kai’s offer of his body. Softly lifting her left hand a tarot card stitches into existence seemingly from her flesh and as it is sat on the table the Six of Cups comes to light, ”Six souls have weaved a net and forged an alliance ..” Xifeng states as she placed another card on the table the Two of Swords comes face up and connects adjacently to the Six of Cups.  “Though two more threads of fate must be weaved.” she adds  as another card appears in her right hand, an air of ill omen is felt as it is sat on the table, the Priestess appears, but differently from the two upright cards, the Priestess comes up in Reverse. 

 “The Priestess is a divinatory card; she points the way when a way is not seen, or if the paths are confused. But in the reverse she is a warning, while the Eight Paths travel the same course, they only converge for short instances and diverge at others.” Xifeng continues as she sat another card down, as she released it, the card spun and sat to the side as the Wheel of Fortune comes into View. Xifeng pauses looking she snaps her wrist and another card spins into view and lands atop the Wheel of Fortune. The Five of Coins forms in the upright.  “The choices of the two will affect the whole, and though they do not see eye to eye, they will be forced to come to face the culmination of the choices they have made.” Pulling another card Xifeng continues her reading, setting the card down the Moon appears and quickly phases into the Sun. But again the card fluctuates and returns to the Moon.  “The web is shrouded in mist, this is strange…” Xifeng states as the rest of the cards slowly fade into the table, the reading confounded even her as the unfathomed  will of D emanated from Kai interfering with their ability to deviate the future as if it were forcibly being interfered with.

Cutting a glance toward Kai as a confused look crossed his feature an equally baffled looked fell across Xifeng’s. Her grandmother had told her about this happening; though this was the first time she had witnessed such an occurrence.  “So.. does all that mean you’ll join my crew??” Kai asks again running his hands up and down his body.  “As long as the fates dictate it to be.” Xifeng simply replies returning to her cooling tea, she still wasn’t back to her normal state of mind. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 13, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends V, The Puppet King]​*
[Enter Robyn Coleman, Captain of the Marines?! Jackie D. Roberts]​ 

 “If you’re going to stand at the door, at least come in so I can see you.” an old and seemingly kind voice emanates from the bowels of the room. Taking a deep breath Jackie twist the door handle. With a light creak the door comes ajar and then quickly opens. Steeping into the light the older man through his aviator goggles gets a good look at the blue clad Calico Jack, though what she is greeted with is the fa?ade of a kind old man with a battered Ruby at his feet.  “Oh, don’t worry she isn’t dead, I merely had to admonish her for her failure.” he adds with a gruff tone while he kicked the crumpled form of Ruby to a far wall and then he fully turns to Jackie, which causes a pause and gasp to slip from her lips. Coleman wore the bars of the Marines and she recognized the rank, Captain. 

 “Oh, I see you recognize the uniform, I guess it’s true that you’re work with them got you familiar with their attire.” he says with a laugh as he stroked that snow white beard. Pulling the cane he stood with up he points to the necklace Jackie wore,  “I see that you’re working for them now. It seems that Thirteen Million bounty is well deserved.” he states as the tap of his cane accents it,  “And the fact you survived with little scathe Obadiah’s bomb. Tell me Calico Jack, why is it that you’re here?” he asks, his physical stance weakening to the point he is forced to lean on the table he stood by.  “You seem to know a lot, you tell me.” Jackie replies as she slowly worked her hand to her spear. This man feigned weakness, but the brutal actions he took upon his own subordinate spoke otherwise.  “I suppose the Judge Master wants my head so I don’t talk.” he replies as he continued to stroke his beard.  “You’re lucky missy; I haven’t had my meeting with the Fleet Admiral yet, so thus far The Templar Order’s secrets are safe. At least for now.” he adds with a fatherly smile taking a full seat in the table.

Pulling the cane around he leans on it as he bore a hole through the woman that stood before him,  “What lies did Victor weave to get the infamous Calico Jack to join up with the ‘Holy Order of the Knights Templar.” he asks hoping to strike up a conversation with Jackie.  “I’m afraid I’ve been contracted to kill you, not talk drivel with you.” Jackie replies, a tone of convection in her voice.  “Oh ho! Very good, now we’re getting somewhere. Tell me Jack, do you even know anything of the Order you work for? Hell I doubt you even know the Blue Rankings, given your rank as Sergeant.” he adds eyeing the necklace. Jackie’s eyes narrow then cut down. How did he know she was a Sergeant?  “Ah, I see, you’ve recently been in doctored. You don’t even know how to recognize rank within the Order. Hahahaha.” Coleman laughs patting his knee.  “Should I enlighten you?” he asks offering answers to questions Jackie didn’t have.

 “I’ll be informed when they deem it necessary.” Jackie replies refusing to get caught up in any conversation with the conniving old man.  “Such blind loyalty, tis a thing that The Templar Order thrive on, I used to be the same as you, though I eventually wised up when I started to dig up strange information on them.” Coleman states with a sigh.  “And that knowledge is the reason we are at odds. Do you at least want to know what you throw your life away for?” he asks, but Jackie merely growls and pulls the Venus Gospel free of its holster.  “Very well, too bad though.” Coleman states snapping his fingers together.  “Calico Jack, by the power invested in me by the World Government, I place you under arrest. Resist at your own peril.” Coleman states as a troop of Lt. ranked Marines bursts into the room. 

Sweat forms on Jackie’s face as she turns to face her new opponents.  “Lt. If you would be so kind.” Coleman states motioning toward one of the men.  “Please escort Ruby to a medical facility, will you?” Coleman asks, though the tone was more of an order. After the awkward pause in activity as the Marine pulled Ruby’s beaten form out of the room Coleman speaks up again.  “I hope you do give up I’d hate to harm a present for the Fleet Admiral.” Coleman states dismissively waving a hand as the Marines close in on Jackie.  “For  a modest man, you sure talk a lot.” Dianna’s voice rang from nowhere.  Appearing with a blur beside Jackie she slings blood from her acquired sabers.  “You all heard it too?” she asks as a wind picks up around the Marines followed by low grunts as they fell to the wayside.  “The Voice of the Wind.” Dianna lowly says as her Secret Crimson Technique hits the group of Marines hard.

Coleman laughs again slapping his knee,  “Oh, I’ve heard of a young lady learning the Makuza Clan’s Crimson Technique.” he states wiping tears from his face.  “Though I’d never have guessed I’d meet Silvermoon’s Dianna Fang.” he adds straitening his posture.  “And you’re a Sargent too, small world. Tell me.” Coleman says pulling himself from his seat,  “Do you two know the difference between a Commander in the Templar Order and a Sargent?” he asks redundantly, even they should know this. Raising a hand he stops Dianna,  “Physical Rank is redundant; I’m talking power between the Ranks. Two Sargent’s barely make a Knight, much less a Commander such as myself.” he gloats holding his cane out.  “As respect for your bravery as stupid as it is, I’ll give you a tidbit of why they want my head.’ he states taking a deep breath.

 “He whose name is many searches for the one… the one strong enough to serve as his terrestrial hand. Enticement and Promise will Crown a King, a puppet on a string... for a thousand years. Or so they sing…” he recites in an almost a poetic manner.  “What are you babbling about?” Jackie asks speaking of what Coleman just spoke of. The old man however merely grins as he pulled a thin sword from the cane.  “Some silly prophecy that the order wants to come to pass.” ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice: Introductions *


Cooli said:


> *Orders for Transfer*
> 
> 
> Amelia was standing at the docks in front of a rather lack luster and run down looking ship. Under one arm she held an envelope, inside were orders for her transfer from the crew of Captain James Hawkins to that of Lieutenant Jr. Grade Zane Garrick. In her other hand was a piece of paper with directions on how to find her new commander, "Go to the docks and search until you find the shittiest looking ship out there." At first she thought the words on the paper were just a joke, but now that she was standing in front of the ship described on the paper she understood why the Commander laughed as he handed her the directions. However, to Amelia, the appearance of a ship does not determine its worth. Shortly after arriving in front of the ship, a rather large man approached and glared at Amelia.



Garrick took a moment to light one of his prized South Blue cigars. He looked the girl up and down, very much like a ten year old boy inspecting an ant hill before crushing it underfoot. When they said he would be receiving new recruits he had pictured rough and tumble fighting men, not some..._woman_. In general he had no problem with women. They were good for household chores and other womanly arts, shit like poetry, singing, and dancing (he hated dancing). One place a woman didn't belong, however, was on a ship. Especially a ship of war. Women were bad luck on the open sea. That was just a known fact. They often distracted the men from doing their jobs, not to mention couldn't fight worth a lick. 

Garrick sighed and rolled his eyes. He blew a smoke cloud in her face and spit on the deck in open disgust. She looked pretty young, early twenties tops. Still he had to ask the question. *"You're not a mother are you? Because we're going to have some problems if you are. I need to know that you'll follow my orders to the letter no matter what,"* he said. 

On this next mission they'd be rounding up potentially dozens of women and their newborns. He couldn't risk one of his subordinates suddenly rediscovering their conscience.


----------



## Cooli (May 13, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice: Introductions *
> 
> 
> Garrick took a moment to light one of his prized South Blue cigars. He lookied the girl up and down, very much like a ten year old boy inspecting an ant hill before crushing it underfoot. When they said he would be receiving new recruits he had pictured rough and tumble fighting men, not some..._woman_. In general he had no problem with women. They were good for household chores and other womanly arts, shit like poetry, singing, and dancing (he hated dancing). One place a woman didn't belong, however, was on a ship. Especially a ship of war. Women were bad luck on the open sea. That was just a known fact. They often distracted the men from doing their jobs, not to mention couldn't fight worth a lick.
> ...




Amelia could tell that Garrick's opinion of her wasn't very high from the look he gave her as soon as he laid eyes upon her. However, this didn't bother her one bit, as the opinions of others aren't something Amelia concerns herself with. She didn't even react when Garrick blatantly blew smoke in her face and spit on the deck. Instead, she maintained her emotionless and uninterested expression.

After the smoke cleared, Garrick posed a question. *"You're not a mother are you? Because we're going to have some problems if you are. I need to know that you'll follow my orders to the letter no matter what."*

Although she thought it was a slightly odd question being asked, Amelia answered without hesitation *I have no children. So no, I am not a mother. Regardless, so long as I remain under your command I shall follow any and all orders pertaining to our missions.*


----------



## DVB (May 13, 2012)

*Diego D. Vendrix
East Blue Arc, Chapter II
Fist Town, East Colosseum Island
*
"Well, we are here in Fist Town. It's one of the towns here. According to what I heard, the fighters here practice mainly martial arts focused on their hands," Diego said as he and Van docked the ship nearby. After forging the lock to keep the fishing boat there. They were walking around. It was a simple town. There were announcer poles a good deal around to tell the people of what was going on. There were gyms, fan shops, equipment stores and all sorts of stuff. 

As they continued walking, Diego saw a line in a stand near the entrance to the colosseum. "Hey, what's the line for?" Diego asked the guy in front.

The old guy smiled. "This be the outsider line, mate! And from what it looks like, you and yer friend are outsiders! Here, people not from the islands can sign up. Ya got here on time too. We're about the last to sign," he explained to them.

While Diego and Van waited in line, Diego saw a guy with a blue shirt and black tie walk. "Hey, how are you doing?" Diego said to Sheen. There were a few others walking by. He saw a swordswoman and a doctor lady. For a reason, the people seemed a bit nervous of the female doctor.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 14, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates
Lupe Falla​*
"We need to control the situation!" 

Explosions rocked the deck of the marine battleship as the prisoners rushed the marines. The battle took place on every part of the ship, no one was safe. The culprits behind this chaos? The Ravenbeard Pirates. The crew of dark miscreants had managed to escape from their cells and wreck havoc on the ship. Most of the stronger marines had since engaged in battle with the crewmembers in an attempt to bring them in. The marines were desperately trying to hold the main deck, firing off shots at the seemingly unstoppable pirates. Over the gunshots, an incredibly loud howl could be heard. For a few seconds, everything seemed to come to a complete stop. Sweat dripping from their heads, the marines and pirates looked at one another. 

"What on earth was that?" One of the marines asked, his hands gripping his rifle tightly. 

"Some kind of wolf?" A marine said, shrugging his shoulders. He'd seen crazier stuff in his day, but he was actually correct. It was indeed a wolf, but not the kind he was thinking of. Suddenly, a giant man burst out from underneath the deck and landed in front of the marines. There was now a giant hole in the middle of the deck, that this beast of a man had somehow made. 

"Aruuuuuuuuuu~!" The man-beast roared in excitement.

The marines' eyes widened in response. They knew who this mad man was. "Lupe Falla! The man who escaped from Crescent Falls Aslyum and defeated the beast, Sabertooth!" One of them cried, nearly passing out in fright. Lupe's eyes darted side to side as he checked his surroundings. He took a step forward to the marines and raised a finger. 

"You seem to know a lot about me... Let me tell something else about me!" Lupe exclaimed. 

"I hate being locked up!" Before any of the marines could even react, Lupe seemingly dissapeared from sight. Then he was behind them and cutting through their open backs like it was nothing. Blood flew through the air as horrified soldiers tried to knock Lupe back. He dodged several rifle shots, before doing a spin in the air and bringing his huge feet down on the top of their heads.

"Hahaha! Aren't you guy supposed to be an elite crew! This is too easy!" Lupe said cockily. More marines came to restrain him, but with relative ease, he started to spin and they flew off him. Lupe got into his fighting stance and then barked, "Anyone else want some!"

It was then that a man appeared. He walked calmily throughout the carnage, his eyes staring straight forward at Lupe. Lupe slowly turned as he noticed the strange man, who ducked and dodged attacks, walking towards Lupe with an unflinching walk. "Who the heck are you!?" Lupe shouted, but he was caught off suprise as the man shot forward and delivered a powerful fist to Lupe's stomach, sending him into a few crates that were onboard. Lupe's eyes were wide as he sat in the debris. 

"Lt. Seifer Tallah!" The men cheered as Seifer stood above Lupe. 

"Silence!" Seifer commanded and the marines immediately backed down. It was then that his eyes started to shake in excitement, "This punk is mine..." 

Lupe grinned, his sharpened teeth showing as he bubbled with joy. 

"About time!" He told him. "I was just starting to get bored!" The wolf then launched his forehead at Seifer, slamming it into his head and causing the other man to fly back. Lupe then stood up and shook his head, not even injured. He smirked as Seifer fell back. "Is that all you got?" Lupe asked. The marines around them started to laugh. "What the heck?" They continued to laugh and slowly, Seifer Tallah got up from the attack. Now veins were bursting from his neck and his face was red in anger. 

"You must not know about this man's 'ability'." One of the marines spoke. "Every time you hit Seifer... he only gets more pissed and stronger!" He exclaimed as steam pumped from Seifer's mouth and the man roared savagely, much different from the calmly restrained person earlier. He charged with incredible speed and landed a powerful kick on the center of Lupe's body. Lupe across the ship from just the force and Seifer darted forward to follow. 

"He is afterall... the Juggernaut of the White Shawls!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 14, 2012)

Null Island

The Marine Duo

The clinic was a small one, but with several rooms and while some had been designated for the UC and one of them even modified to function as a eating area, one room held the downed duo of Ensigns Romeo and Juliet. Their injuries weren't that severe, they had a sore neck and some bruises after getting knocked out on top of the bumps and bruises gained earlier in hte maze but mostly it was exhaustion and dehydration that they suffered from.

So by now they had recoved, and Romeo was even moving again and as he tried to look around the place he had quickly discovered the pirate crew. Aware that even while the Pirates were probably worse of than they wore, they weren't in a condition to face against opposition of those number. So sneakily he headed back to retrieve his Den Den Mushi and he called for back up. 

With the UC

Improvised Dining Area

"Awesome!" Was his response to Dapper's acceptance. "I have my very own cute mascotte and sidekick!" He stuck out his tongue to the drowsy Mr. Tinkles, who sat on the lap of his much loved Adora. It was his non-verbal suck it! to the puppy, in response to how he chose Adora over him.

What followed next was rather cryptic sentences and an audio visual presentation that impressed everyone, most likely, but Kai especially. Who was watching with an open mouth and stars in his eyes. That was such an awesome Devil Fruit ability, and here he was with his stupid weather Paramecia. 

When she too accepted his offer, he got and raised his one good arm in the air out of excitement. "I'd hug you, but I can't really get my patented sexy Kai grip with arm in a cast like now, but I've got a IOU with your name on it!" Not really of course, he can't write with his left arm. He had a mental note of it though.

Outside of the Clinic

The place was surrounded, a marine squad that featured an assortment of low ranking officers and seamen had taken position around the clinic and even some men had gathered at a pirate ship. Unaware that this was a ship that had belonged to a pirate crew that hadn't made it that far in the maze, the UC's Ambrosia didn't have a Jolly Roger as of now and had been overlooked by the marines.

"Men!" Petty Officer Roja Corona yelled out, leading the charge was a familiar face. Hellbent on reclaiming her honor after being humiliated twice now by that Kaiser D. Winter brat. "Charge!" And so from different points of entry, the marines entered the clinic with the intent of crowding the unaware pirate crew.

Elsewhere on the island

"Ugh.....But why?" Next to her were the heavily bleeding forms of Zubay and Shaw, Wu Konga wasn't off much better. She had been in a bad shape after escaping the maze but the wounds she had now were fresh and were inflicted by someone she held very close. It was so unexpected that he managed to fatally injure the two other grunts and incapacitated Wu Konga in the blink of an eye.

"Ugh." A kick to her side was the initial response. The only restraint he showed was that of restraining himself of actually killing her. 

"For some reason I can't bring myself to kill you, despite the fact that I have no use for you." The reason was the emotions of his past self, he could not ignore that entirely, but Monta was no more. Now he stood at at seven tall and upright. Completely in his animal form, though due to nature of the fruit, human form is more approiate, he looked down on his former partner. Now having the form long haired blond male, the only trace of his past self being a skin colored short fur that covered him from tip to toe with exception of the top of his head. 

Introducing the reborn Professor Frankenstein, overseer of the Reincarnation project of the Heroes of the Void. It was him who had built this maze, and though this was as best a faulty clone of the man, the immense intellect and potential this man now had had resulted in a drastic personality change in Monta. Driven now entirely by his own goals, the instinctive knowledge that his cells were dying and breaking down right this instance, only further motivated him.

"I have work to do, it would be in your best interest to not chase after me."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy/Dark Justice
Man Among Men*

Zell looked on quizzically at Shin who very politely and somewhat awkwardly assuaged some of his concerns about TFAJ. His admission at having once been apart of the group was somewhat shocking considering his coy disposition, the kid wouldn?t even repeat back a swear word. He had not quite expected such a meek showing from someone the unit was buzzing about after the Bliss Island mission, it was mildly disconcerting that this bloke was more than a few ranks higher than him.  To be quite blunt what kind of commissioned officer didn?t curse? They were soldiers not damned monks for Oda?s sake.

?Well I suppose that?s all bloody good oil. I was half expecting some mountain man with tree trunks for arms. But if you and that other bloke are any indication of what to expect, I?m figjam. Oi can?t believe every story bit of barroom gossip ya hear---?

Zell trailed off as the silhouette of a massive warship came into view. From the distance it looked outright terrifying with its broad deck and massive bows, it was like a floating mountain. However the closer and closer the travel vessel got, the clearer and clearer the ship got, the clearer and clearer the ship got the more and more apparent it was a big steaming shit house. The ship looked absolutely derelict. The rust, rot, and mold could be seen from 200 yards away and it was an absolute marvel that the thing could even stay afloat. Zell didn?t know whether to feel scared he?d drown on such an embarrassment of a ship or to laugh at the irony that this was the ship of the big bad Task Force Absolute Justice. 

?This was the ship you lot use to serve on? Please tell me there was a battle or something and its not this bloody hideous.?

The silence of the other men was as good an answer as could possibly be given. The Dark Justice definitely didn?t look inviting but neither was it intimidating. The travel vessel got up near the starboard side of the bow where a rope ladder was being uncoiled.

*CRICK*

A slight fender bender occurred causing a piece of plank to dislodge from the ship. The collision caused the crew to shout rather coarse obscenities at the platoon that could only be repeated by the most perverse of individuals. The cleaned up version went something like this:

*"You stupid bottom feeding, knob slobbing, hobknobbing, lady part having,dime a dozen fornicating fodder trash."*

Zell was one of the last to climb aboard the Dark Justice. Being on its deck he was sure that it was either sorcery or divine intervention on the part of Oda that kept it afloat. His eye wandered to the crew, it was a rather rugged bunch but their were some normal looking men on board as well. Their was one that towered above them all though, the biggest son of a bitch Zell had seen yet. He was approaching 8 feet tall and weighed what looked to be in excess of 400 pounds the guy was chomping on a cigar too. He was 100% grade A man and to be quite blunt Zell doubted anyone could approach the level of masculinity that the man conveyed. Zell shot a cocked eyebrow Shin and Sendo's way.

?Oi I think you lot are suppose to greet the big scary bloke having that cigar for supper??​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2012)

Taskforce Absolute Justice 
Garrick was mildly surprised by the woman's rather stoic reaction and demeanor. She seemed to be all about her business, and that was serious business. Just my kind of woman, he thought, one who doesn't ask questions and keeps her yap shut.

"Since you're the only female onboard we'll have to make some room for you," he said, "You can bunk in the interrogation room." She didn't seem like the skittish type so he figured that the dried blood and screams wouldn't bother her. "Oh yeah and we don't have a women's lavatory either. So if you need to take care of business just use a bucket or...whatever."

Garrick smiled selfimportantly, proud that he was such a champion of women's equality. Suddenly a grating impact shook the deck. Garrick turned and saw a transport vessel get a little too close for comfort. A platoon of lily slivered pansies came aboard. More fresh meat for the grinder. It was then that he noticed two in particular, a slack jawed little turd burgler with spiky blond hair...and him.

"Son of a bitch."

Garrick rushed them both like a bull elephant, cornering them against the railing. "Shin motherfuckin Yagami!" he bellowed, letting fly spittle and bits of cigar in their faces. "You've gotta lot of nerve showing your pukeface around here. You left this squad to join some whore of a Marine. Just what the fuck is Taskforce Infinite Justice anyway?! What does that even mean?" Garrick waved his cannonlike arms back and forth like a wild gorilla. "The only true justice is Absolute Justice...ABSOLUTE!"

Garrick glared at him, bad intentions written on his face. "Why should I allow you back on this ship. Give me one good reason why I shouldn't toss you and your girlfriend overboard?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Taskforce Absolute Justice
> Garrick was mildly surprised by the woman's rather stoic reaction and demeanor. She seemed to be all about her business, and that was serious business. Just my kind of woman, he thought, one who doesn't ask questions and keeps her yap shut.
> 
> "Since you're the only female onboard we'll have to make some room for you," he said, "You can bunk in the interrogation room." She didn't seem like the skittish type so he figured that the dried blood and screams wouldn't bother her. "Oh yeah and we don't have a women's lavatory either. So if you need to take care of business just use a bucket or...whatever."
> ...



*[Meeting Garrick for the First Time]​*​
[Kenneth Forescythe Reporting For Duty]​​
* ?Ah, thit b? simple Sir.?* Kenneth states leaping from up from the ship that he, Shin and Co, had arrived on. * ?We b? oan official ordars.?* he adds extending his hand toward Garrick. * ? ?N? may I add lad, it b? ah honor tae finally meet ye.?* the large Barbarian adds wanting to shake hands with Garrick a man he had heard so much about. * ?I b? lookin? forward tae bustin? ah few skulls under yer command.?* ~  


*[Tying Up Loose Ends Pt. VI, White Lotus Technique]​*​
[Marine HQ, Jackie & Dianna Vs Coleman]​ 

?What?? the old man asks, a half crooked grin crosses his features while the tip of his thin saber leveled on Jackie?s chest. ?Do you to have nothing more to say? Does the Prophecy not intrigue you? he asks, again he knows he is being redundant. Jackie was the infamous Calico Jack a person that always completed her contract and Fang was a military brat, she?d go to the ends of the world to see her objective complete.  ?I only have one thing to say.? Dianna growls with a deep feral tone,  ?Secret Crimson Technique?? she bites as she vanishes in a blur of pure speed, though Coleman only allows his grin to widen. ?Why yes young lady, I do.? He sates with a halfhearted tone as he merely pushes his thin bladed sword forward. 

In that instant the sound of steel striking steel echoes throughout the small room as crimson bands of speed encompass Coleman?s form, and from the red hues Dianna?s body materializes as she is completely halted in her assault, a vile grimace crosses her features, but she stays composed.  ?You saw it too, didn?t you?? she asks. Behind his goggles Coleman lifts an eyebrow, but as Dianna?s form fades to a red mist the older man simply pulls his sword over his shoulder allowing sparks to fly as he catches the true attack of the Red Illusion. ?Yes, I saw it too.? He yawns as he twists his blade slowly wedging it between the two sabers that threatened to take his head. ?White Lotus Technique, Counter Edge.? He lowly proclaims, and then with speed that Dianna can?t follow the thin blade whips like a bolt of lightning catching her between the breasts at an angle. 

The sabers she had collected earlier shatter under the brunt of the pull and her body is lifted. A stunned expression crosses Dianna?s face as the old man turns to her as she ascends skyward. A smile wrinkles his thick beard as Jackie to goes on the offensive.  ?Dual Roulette Style, Piercing Bullet!? she roars coming down with a falling spear thrust, but Coleman merely shifts the bulk of his body and he easily evades the many tips of Jackie?s Venus Gospel. ?White Lotus Style, Grasshopper Stomp.? Coleman states while stifling a yawn. Jackie?s jade eyes widen as she feels the grooved bottom of Coleman?s combat boot slam into her midsection as she fell ground ward, then tightening the muscles in his leg, he launches her like a bean bag into the far wall with the force to spin his own body so he is able to catch Dianna slamming her into the ceiling with the same maneuver in the same instant. 

Turning his back to the ?military brat? as she bounced off the ground he allows his weapon to lean on his shoulder. ?Do you see yet?? he asks, ?the difference in our power?? he continues while with his free hand he patted his body looking for something. Each crumple of glove on cloth seemed like the cracking of thunder to the two as they struggled to their feet. ?I could have killed you both.? The old vet says as he produced an onyx pipe. ?But I chose not to.? He adds as be bit down on the pipe. Dianna was the first to realize how truthful the man?s words were as she looked down to what she expected to be a horrid wound, but aside the gash in her clothing, her tanned flesh underneath was left unscathed. ?Shooo, ivv joo toooo vill b?? he mumbles as a ring of smoke began to encircle his head, ?So kind as to put these on.? He states all the clearer as he tosses two sets of silver linked bracelets, ?We?ll be on our way.? He adds with a warm smile.

Jackie only grins though as she shot Dianna a glance, the woman instantly picked up on Jackie?s train of thought and tossed the shattered handles of her sabers to the side.  ?I?m sorry.? she firmly states as she pulled the Electro Mag Rod from her back.  ?But we wasn?t paying attention teacher.?,  ?Could you show us again!? they both shout as they charge Coleman whom merely adjusts he goggles with his free hand.  ?Secret Crimson Technique!?,  ?Twin Roulette Style!? they both yell as they vanish in unrelenting speed. But again Coleman seems highly unimpressed as he pulled the thin sword up between his eyes. ?White Lotus Technique, Dancing Crane.? He softly speaks. What Follows is a hurricane of sword slashes that not only slams into both Jackie and Dianna but wreck portions of the room as well.

Two light thuds is all that?s heard as he allows his sword to fall to his side, as both Dianna and Jackie are both covered in painfully shallow cuts that barely bleed. ?I guess I?ll have to show you how futile your struggle is then.? He sighs as he turns toward Dianna whom is trying to pull herself to her feet. ?This woman is of no use to me as you are Jack, so watch closely as I peel her life slowly from her.? He says with venom in his tone, even his pristine uniform seemed to cringe at the thought of what was about to transpire. ?White Lotus Style, Nine Layers of Punishment!? he shouts for the first time in the whole battle. Jackie?s head snaps as she pounds the ground with a tremendous push of her feet and at that same moment Coleman?s eyes widen as he pushes his attack off target. The dull pop of flesh being punctured fills Dianna?s ears as a blue blur appears before her. Following the form before her, Dianna catches the dull red of blood as it runs down the back of Jackie?s leg. 

?That was foolish; you?re worth more to me alive then dead girl!? Coleman bites as he was narrowly able to pull the tip of his sword from a deadly hit, his blade passes cleanly though Jackie?s body and ends just centimeters from Dianna?s head. But Coleman forced himself to miss any vital areas; this was just a bad flesh wound. With a clatter the Venus Gospel rattles off the ground, but its fall isn?t from a lack power, Jackie just needs to restrain Coleman as she wraps both hands around his wrist. * ?I?ll bring this whole town down around us if that is what it takes to remove your head from your shoulders.?* Jackie growls in a very bestial tone as her iris? turn a stark golden yellow ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2012)

*[An End to Enlightenment Pt. II]​*
 [A Lofty Escape From Null Island, Unnamed Crew]​

 “Men!” a stern convicted voice shouts as Marine grunts of varying rank part, from the midst of her men Petty Officer Roja Corona appears. A fire lit deep in her belly as she pulled on the shiny new sword she had received on the sail over to Null Island. The convection she felt was toward the Unnamed Crew and toward one Kaiser D. Winter to be specific, the brat of a Pirate had wronged her on several occasions and now it was time to pay the piper as it were. A crazed look settled in the back of her eyes as she looked to each of the men she was given command of and they knew not to question her as she angled the sword toward the clinic.  “CHARGE!!” she shouts with all the tenderness of a crocodile, her men were more than happy to oblige, they were after all about to capture the Highest Bounty Crew of their careers after all. * “CHARGE!”* they agree in unison as they pour into windows and all exits of the small medical facility. Kai is the first to react, but even he is too slow as Corona leads the charge and a pained grunt leaves his lips as he catches the heel of the angry Petty Officer’s boot on the tip of his chin.

Like a house of cards subject to the wind Kaiser Crumples to the ground as the sharp edge of her sword is placed softly on his throat. The mere weight of the weapon sitting on his skin is enough to draw a trickle of blood.  “I have you now you arrogant Bastard.” she snaps as she pulls her gaze to the rest of the crew as they too are quickly surrounded.  “Give up, it’s over. You all are going to Impel Down for your actions.” she bites, but as she does the whole scene seems to jump and even crackle with a static ping. ~

 “He, Hahahahahahaha” a light feminine voice cuts above even the jovial exclamations of Corona.  “People always fall for the most simple of tricks, and you Marine are no exception.” the disembodied voice states as the clinical room fades to a dull black void of a warehouse. A single spot light shines down on a seated raven haired woman. She is dressed in a low-cut fur-lined dark-grey-and-black dress (that prominently displays her ample cleavage). A huge collection of interlaced belts hang from and below her waist. Her hair is tied up in a knot at the top with long braids dangling from it. She wears many accessories, including several necklaces, rings and many ear piercings, as well as dark purple make up. Her light brown eyes seem to sparkle in the given light.



In her arms she clutches a stuffed white bear looking toy; it has wings a red pom, pom connected to its head via a wire. A strange looking cross (the chaos cross) is tattooed to the woman’s chest just above her breasts with the bottom of the cross pointing between her cleavage.  “Who the hell are you?” Corona barks as she levels her weapon on the seated woman, but her question is only returned by an innocent giggle as light floods the room with more overhead lights turning on.  “Who I am is of little concern Petty Officer Corona.” the Raven Haired woman states motioning to the scene around the woman, forced to take notice of her surroundings Corona is confronted with the capture of her entire unit as armor clad men and women held them at the edge of swords. Standing from her seat the woman gives a serpentine grin,  “Worry not, this will not last long, and look at the bright side you’ll have a whale of a tale to well.. tale.” she adds motioning for her men to end it. 

With swift relentless motion the Knights pull their swords away and slam the hilts of the weapons into their, the marine’s, heads knocking them clean out.  “Let’s make this a monster tale shall we?” the woman asks as she hugs her doll. The small animal seems to waver as the knights pull their visors down. A disorienting wave hits Corona and her senses are overloaded, the approaching knights now fade into darkness only to reappear as all manner of vile monsters that drooled and snapped for her flesh. A scream leaves Corona’s lips as she is surrounded(she too is knocked out)~ 

 At the Real Clinic~​

The orders to charge erupted from Romeo’s Den, Den Mushi. He and his love the lovely Juliet were too ready to spring into action. “Surrender now you vile Pirates!” Romeo shouts as he burst through the curtains that cut the Unnamed Crew from the rest of the Clinic, “Yes! We have you surrounded!” Juliet adds passionately as she too barges into the room. The two love struck Marines cast the other a loving glance before turning back to Kai, Livio and the rest of the Unnamed Crew. Satisfied grins cross their lips as Juliet turned her feet into dangerous talons and Romeo produced deep yellow roses. Livio takes a step back, and with a finger pushes his hat back while he scratched his head with his other hand,  “Did’ga say surrounded missy?” he asks as only Romeo and Juliet were in the room with the Unnamed Crew.  “……”, the smitten pair nor Kai got to comment as a pair of gloved hands appear to either side of Romeo and Juliet. They were so transfixed on the Unnamed Crew that they failed to realize they neither had back up nor that another person had snuck up on them. 

A small painful electrical current flows through their bodies as they have a quick meeting of the minds. The impact has enough of a smack that Dapper lightly quivers from the sound.  “A’iaght folks, shows over.” a gruff voice says as a blonde man steps into the room. The man wears a black bandanna, black gloves, large gray boots, and a light blue vest over a black shirt, and a striped blue scarf hanging from a belt under a long beige trench coat with frayed hems. Livo is quick to notice that the coat is the man’s weapon as small techy wires can be seen in its underlining and though an unseen coupling mechanism connects to his gloves. 



Adora raises an eyebrow, this was the third time she recalls seeing the Cross that was tattooed on the man’s forearm, the first was that Sinbad fellow, it was tattooed to his upper arm, and the second was that pink haired woman, it seemed to be burned into her shoulder pauldron.  “No questions now.” the man says lifting a hand cutting Adora off before she could enquire,  “The island is crawling with Marines, you people need to leave NOW!” he bites motioning for the UC to leave. Kai growls, how dare anyone tell him what to do! But Xifeng is quick to quell the situation,  “Let us make haste.” she says giving Kai a sultry wink as she pulled his good arm between her bosom. A red bar passes over the bridge of Kai’s nose, if his voodoo priestess thought it was a good idea, why argue? Kestrel, Adora(clutching Mr. Tinkles), Livio and Dapper (whom is a bit flustered with his love’s actions) follow Xifeng and Kai out of the clinic as the afore mentioned is pulled by the arm. 

Pouring into the streets of the small town they are greeted by a maelstrom of fighting as Marines are beaten back by the Order as Sam had promised Xifeng, whom now releases Kai.  “Which way to your ship?” she asks, but Kai is too flustered to answer. Livio speaks up as he points toward the docks,  “Over younder.” he says. The whole crew burst into a sprint as the homes around them are ravaged by battle ~ 

 “Is that all you Punks have!” an angered Sinbad asks as a hail of fire mows a line of Marine Fodder down clearing a path for the UC to make it to the Ambrosia.  “I’ve fought crabs with more drive then you lot!” he adds swinging the smoking barrels of his weapon at another Marine, as it would have made contact the weapon returns to a fist and splinters the Marines skull sending the fatally injured man into the bay’s warm waters. Giving the UC a grim look, Sinbad merely returns to his job of mop up as they pass him. Adora mentally questioned why he after threatening to kill them in the maze he would now help them, though any help at this point was appreciated as they were in no condition to fight at all.  The crew quickly boards the un flagged ship and Livio quickly weighs anchor as Kestrel pulls the gangway from the dock,  “What good is getting here, if we can’t get pass that?” Adora asks bringing the entire crew’s attention to a large Marine Warship that blocked their way.  “Worry not, our path doesn’t end here.” Xifeng states even as an uneasy feeling falls across the crew, but Samantha meant to make good on her word. 

As if Oda himself had reached down to intervene a mountainous column of water reached for the heavens as the Marine Vessel is quickly bisected and sitting amidst the debris hidden from view Sam watches atop a black bird like creature as the war ship sank around her.  “Don’t disappoint.” she mumbles as the Ambrosia slowly sails pass. ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 15, 2012)

TFIJ/TFAJ

Dark Justice

Lieutenant Junior Grade Shin Yagami

?This was the ship you lot use to serve on? Please tell me there was a battle or something and its not this bloody hideous.?

The moment that godawful ship was in sight, Shin was overcome with this weird sensation, like his gut warning him of impending doom. Trying to put his mind of it, he swallowed audibly before responding to Zell. "No, it was like that when we were here." Trying to make a joke to help combat his nerves, he added. "At best it only got worse."


?Oi I think you lot are suppose to greet the big scary bloke having that cigar for supper??

"I guess I...." But before he could finish his sentence, Garrick seemed to have spotted the group and Shin particular as he yelled out in surprise before stomping over to him. The tiny Shin, in comparison, was rushed by the moving mountain that was Garrick and cornered together with the rest of the bunch.

The Nihonese ambassador fought the urge to seek comfort in clutching his blade, as natural it felt in this moment of sheer terror he was highly aware that it would most likely lead to his immediate death by the rarely diagnosed but ever fatal crushed head syndrome by giant hand disorder. In the best case scenario, it would lead to a slower and more terrifying death like that of what Garrick threatened him with, death by drowning.

He wasn't quite sure what to do, honestly he had never been in a situation like this. Yagami senior was a nasty son a bitch, who never had said a good thing about the young Shin but even he had never been in his face like this and growling like an enraged beast, it was not something often encountered in the environment he had only recently left.

"I'm not sure, sir." He decided to go with the order the questions, for lack of a better term, were asked. "I'm not that comfortable with this language, I'm not entirely sure what Task Force Infinite Justce means......" 

"As for a good reason....." He gulped. "I'm not sure, sir." He began. "What I do is simple, I just follow orders...... I was ordered to go work under your command, and so I did, I was ordered to serve under the command of the commander, so I did, now I'm here as I've been ordered to do so." He sighed. "I can't give a satisfactory answer sir, there was no further thought behind the actions, I do what I am told to do...... This is who I am."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 15, 2012)

*[Tying Up Loose Ends Pt. VII, Finale]​*
[Coleman’s Sacrifice, Jackie D. Roberts]​

A small two story building collapses in the center of the town as the action in Coleman’s headquarters spills into the street. Leaping from the cloud of dust that surrounds the falling home Coleman appears and lands with a rough thud on the cobblestone street. His left hand cups an excessive wound to his right arm, and blood trickles down the length of even his thin bladed sword. Taking a step back, the older man swings the dead weight of the lifeless arm to intercept an attack from Dianna as she too burst form the wispy dust as it began to settle back toward earth. An electrified pop breaks the air as Coleman redirects the sense numbing electrical discharge of her weapon from his body even as he kicks her away.  “What’s the matter old man, you’re slowing down.” she asks as another form burst from the ruins of the building. * “Predatory Cat Style, Impact Strike!”** a transformed Jackie hisses as she plummets to make contact. Her hybrid form rips up a large chunk of the street as she slams into it claws first. 

“I’m not as spry as I used to be.” Coleman retaliates as he ducks a large section of street that is tossed his way by the angry she cat. The store front behind him caves in as people scatter from the destruction, “I’ll not have you harm these people Jack.” Coleman snaps as he pulls his sword to his good arm. “White Lotus Style..”,  “Predatory Cat Style, Counter Mercenary.” Jackie interjects as she leaps forward, her mouth locked wide open and those seven and a half inch fangs poised to counter. It is all Coleman can do to pull his blade back around to defend himself as she bites down on his blade. “No you don’t.” he says with a pained grunt as two sets of claws open him up, allowing his blood to stain his once flawless uniform. He tries to push back, but the power in Jackie’s jaws shatters his thin sword forcing the cat woman to stumble back off balanced.  “You felt it too didn’t you?” Dianna asks as she appears behind Coleman, but he only grunts as he turns to her, his aviator goggles shattering. Then a numbing current crosses his body as the Electro Mag Rod deals its damage.  “The Breath of Suzaku.” she adds jumping away as he makes an ill attempted counter with his shattered weapon. “I’ll not be made a fool.” Coleman gasps even as he clutches his chest. The Electro Mag Rod did more than just disorient the man, it upset his heart condition and now it, his heart, beat out of rhythm treating the man with a heart attack. “This ends here.” He stammers pulling a large syringe from his uniform, a thick viscous liquid filled it, and Jackie quickly recognized it. It was what made Tantalus so dangerous. The Berserk Sovereign, a shot that boosts all stats almost immeasurably, at the cost of one’s life. 

 “You’re a fool if you do that!” Jackie growls as she shifts into her speed form, but even with the escalated speed that she now had she couldn’t prevent Coleman from slamming it into his chest. Pressing the plunger his skin turns a deep red, “You two win. But let’s see if I can make you work for it?” he asks coughing up blood as the deadly drug coursed through his veins. The next few moments are a blur and Dianna is quickly beaten by Coleman’s new powers, but Jackie was able to keep up in her newly acquired speed hybrid form. Coleman fumed; he didn’t quite understand how this woman could be his equal but that is when he noticed the Chaos Cross that clung to her thicker neck like a choker now. A hint of gold could be seen under the plated silver. “Son of a bitch.” He growls thrusting the sword just to knick the cross, as suspected the silver completely flakes away revealing a golden symbol; she was of Commander Level as he was. “I see.” He mumbles as his heart skips a beat forcing him to pause.

This was enough time for Jackie to turn to her more powerful normal Hybrid form which she does in hopes of finishing the fight.  “Predatory Cat Style, Double Impact Claw!” she roars slamming the tips of all her claws in a flower pattern into the man’s chest. All the wind is forced from Coleman’s lungs as he is tossed into the building behind him causing it to implode around him in a large dust cloud. 

As the adrenaline fades two troops of Marines surround Jackie as she helps Dianna to her feet,  “Calico Jack, Dianna Fang you are under arrest!” one shouts into a megaphone, Jackie turns with a tigress’ roar bearing her fangs as she does, but to her surprise Coleman now stand between her and his Marines, a large chunk of debris protruding from his chest. “Go, I’ll hold them off while still draw breathe.” He stammers clutching his wound.  “Why are you helping us?” Dianna manages as she tries to steady herself, turning Coleman give to two a fatherly look. “You released me.” He says before charging into the group of Marines ~

Setting on a barrel with her arms thrown over the railing of the Oerba, Lyons Bay was now but a tiny speck on the Horizon and she and Dianna were left with more questions than answers.

Arc End ~​*


----------



## Cooli (May 15, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice - The Silent Observer*

Amelia had no problem being assigned the interrogation room as her sleeping quarters. In fact, compared to the small fishing ship she grew up on, the Dark Justice would be like a 4 star hotel. Well . . . maybe a 3 star hotel. However, even Amelia would not sink low enough and degrade herself by using a bucket to "take care of business." There would need to be some kind of compromise in the future, as now was not the time to handle the matter. Especially, since Garrick was busy harassing what seemed to be a former subordinate and his new comrades.

Not really one for big, social interactions, Amelia remained at a slight distance from the others, leaning against the railing of the ship. She'd rather observe and gain information, which is something she's become quite skilled at.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 15, 2012)

Over a week ago

Bliss Island

ShinSenGumi

Sins of the Father​
"You okay Kagawa?" Little miss by the book Gumiko Hakuhen, the little protg of her blond counter Lt. Setsuka Shuushin, helped her older team mate up up. He had been kneeling, his hands pressed against his face and covered in blood. Almost none of it belonged to him, it had an unnatural greenish hue to it, it seemed inhuman and that wasn't surprising as it had belonged to a fishman.

Things had gotten messy here, down in one of the caverns, the team had followed up on a lead but it had turned out to be a trap. The so called informant turned out to be one of the marines Captain Coulson had sent out in response to Cece's tactic. The man was no dummy, he had his own counter to his opponent's move and the counter was to have some of his loyal seamen distribute misinformation and lead any investigative squad into a trap like this.

This trap in question turned out to be two fishmen lurking in the shadows of a cavern located behind a warehouse. Supposedly some sort of drug stash could've been found there, according to the informant but as soon as the seaman disappeared a pistol shrimp and clown fish fishman jumped them. They were caught of guard and knocked out, the fishmen were supposed to have killed them but they had gotten greedy. Three healthy individuals like these, they would turn a nice profit on the market.

And so their unconscious forms had been dragged towards a storage area. The fact they were still alive now showed that they had gotten out of that jam, but how? Trough blind stupid luck, it seemed that the location had been used to contain others before. This apparently included Sendo's son, an item that belonged to Jace, one that Sendo had given for a birthday many years ago remained on the blood soaked floor and when the marine discovered this he went berserk.

This mad enhancement gave them the element of surprise and the advantage they needed, when the fishmen came to check up on them at some point and after a quick and brutal battle the marines emerged victorious. 

"I.....ugh" Back in that moment though, Sendo was still pretty much out of it. It was this moment Shin rejoined the party, when the first enemy was taken out and the second, the shrimp fishman, had been incapacitated Gumi kept an eye on Sendo while Shin dragged the body over to around the corner. 

Some nasty sounds had followed and when Shin emerged, he too was covered in fresh fishmen blood. "My apologies Sendo." A deep sigh followed this, one out of frustration. "I could not get anything out of him, he claimed to have placed the group that contained your son on a transport ship but the destination isn't known to them, the organization keeps things compartmentalized." Nihon's officers training at it's finest, only 19 years of age yet already well experienced in the art of interrogation. 

"I can't get a signal." Gumiko had been carrying the mini Den Den Mushi, for whatever reason it didn't work. "Let's assume that the enemy is jamming communications, protocol states that we report back to our commanding officer in person."

"I guess so, the involvement of the fishmen and this slave trading ring they run is something the commander should be notified of." Cleaning himself of as best as he could, Shin then placed a hand on Sendo's shoulder. "You have a good lead, we will find your son." Beyond that he didn't know what to say, he wasn't good with consoling someone. As a kid he always had to console himself.

".....You are right, thank you." He then turned to Gumiko, she seemed a bit difficult but had been major help so far."You too, please call me Sendo." She had been treated as a bit of an outsider initially, Sendo didn't trust her yet and Shin....Well he was bad with women. He couldn't even look her in the face unless he was pumped up with adrenaline like now.

"let's go, I managed to get some.....Directions." And so the ShinSenGumi traversed the caverns, the directions were supposed to lead to a hidden passageway the marines used and they had barely exited when the next threat surfaced. Shin just managed to draw his sword in time to deflect an arrow. 

"Heh, that's 20 added to your tab." Apparently a bet had just been lost by the archer. "Told ya that whoever got this far wouldn't go down that easily."

The passegeway led to a storage building, a large room filled with crates of ammo and weaponry. Beyond ShinSenGumi another trio of 'marines' were in this room, sitting casually on these crates. 

Introducing KanZenBan. A black ops squad employed by Captain Coulson to take care of problems, and right now they were part of his elaborate strategy. He had set up a trap within a trap, expecting that the fishmen might fail and lead them to the secret entrance, he had a little welcome party lying in wait. And the 'ensigns' he chose, cold blooded criminals that should be in jail. Literally, they were originally arrested after committing several assinations in the region but Coulson saw potential in them and to replace some of the 'insuborrdinate' (read good lawful marines) with some false marines.

KANe was close combat specialist, the heavily scarred swordsman never said a word. No surprise though, his tongue had been cut out as a child. 

ZENovia was the master assassin and infiltrator, the redheaded female was probably the most efficient killer of the bunch. With her Life Return like skills that allowed her to make her own body act as a instrument of death.

BANkshot was the long range expert, this master archer was known for his skill to use surfaces to bounce his arrows and hit targets even while they were hiding behind cover.

And so the match was set up, ShinSenGumi VS KanZenBan

Office of Captain Coulson​
*"Another cup of thee perhaps, Commander Valentine?" *Ever so sweetly, the devious captain offered his opponent another refreshment. The two had been sharing pleasantries for a while now, with Setsuka and Coulson's assistant Mary Hill observing.

"I've grown tired of this." Valentine wasn't good with the keeping up appearances side of the job. She stood up from her seat.

*"Oh but dear Commander, we still have much to discuss, I'm afraid you can't leave yet."* He was aware of her fearsome reputation, she needed to be kept preoccupied for now, if his plan worked all of the evidence would be gone soon enough so a confrontation with his shebeast should be avoidable. Even the Crimson Queen wouldn't try anything without just cause, would she?

"Not interested, I'll go for a stroll with my lieutenant if you don't mind Captain." As she moved towards the door, Coulson made the mistake of counting on Cece's restraint. He grabbed her by the shoulder, lightly, but enough to make her pause. *"My apologies, but I......"* Those inside the room could've sworn the temperature dropped quite some degrees, Setsuka was the first to move, exiting the room and sprinting down the hall at full speed. Half because she played her part, she would use the opportunity to look for clues, the other half was because mortal have no business in Valentine's battlefield.

"Did you just lay a hand on me Captain?" Restraint? Stability? These are not qualities that Valentine had. Inhuman physical strength? Now that she did have. "I do not believe I've led you to believe you were worthy of touching the perfection that is my body." 

Back with ShinSenGumi​
BOOM!

A splitsecond after what seemed like a massive explosion, the combatants could've sworn the islands shook from the force of it. Though Cece was strong, the unstable nature of this essentially hollow island played a large part in it. 

"What was that?" The start of the battle was postponed for now, they all wondered what happened. Gumi figured she had the answer. She gently prodded Shin with her elbow, wanting to get his attention but not willing to take her eye of her opponents. "I've heard tales of the Commander's strength, she may have got caught in battle hers......Why are you balled up on the floor." Shin's action was so absurd that it cut the tension and everyone just sweatdropped.

"You.......You....." He had some trouble finding the right words, he was in fetal position the floor and red like a tomato. "You just caressed me, right in the middle of a battle, how innaprpriate !" 

*"........"* The sentence, is this guy for real was uttered several times by the several people in the room.

"My.......Could that childhood of his have been that sheltered?" Sendo was pretty close to Shin, he knew he was a bit shy and very bad with women but this seemed just ridiculous.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*​
*Fist Town, East Colosseum Island*

When they arrived to Fist Town Van was aware of what would be happening around there. A tournament that gathers strong people of all the East Blue was being held in that territory and people of all over the "weakest" sea among the four Blues were there to show their skills and strength in fierce combats. The tournament was pretty famous around so it wasn?t a surprise that not only participants but spectators coming from different islands were arriving.

Both members of  the Miracle Pirates walked around for a while before they could find two lines of people that apparently were there to sign up for the tournament. Having confidence in his abilities Van formed in the row behind Diego. As the captain of the new crew he was part of now was trying to be friendly with an unknown guy, Slayer?s  eyes started to inspect the place as he was trying to judge the rest of contenders by their looks. Then in his way, two people appeared causing a small fuse or more like they changed the mood of the people just by walking through.

One of them was a swordswoman, by her looks Van thought she was a babe. The other one was a black-haired woman whom seemed older than the spiky haired  young man. She was wearing an outfit that was calling the attention of many since she was dressed as a nurse. To be exact a doctor.

_" She gives me the creeps... "_he thought.

For some reason the local guys were nervous and anxious once the doctor walked by. The sniper tried to ignore this as the row was advancing. Once he reached the desk where he had to sign up...

" S-sorry sir but you can?t enter this tournament with that"

The young guy said those words while pointing at Hades.

" Wait, you are kidding me, right? "

He said not believing in the words of the guy. It was not like he couldn?t fight without his gun, throwing punches and kicks while the opponent leave sopening was easy for him who has great reflexes and speed but the weapons were what added the touch of danger and fun to a fight. Sighing and getting away from the place, he decided to take another walk.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (May 16, 2012)

Grani John Roz
Taskforce Infinite Justice
Boarding The Taskforce Absolute Justice’s Ship

A sense of uneasiness was permeating the transport ship. The recruits of the TIJ were unsure of what to expect in regards to their temporary reassigning. Being moved from east to South Blue meant traveling over the Calm Belt, the infamous windless sea, infested with Sea Kings. As a result of this rather unpleasant voyage, the group was decidedly on edge.  Seeing the new man in charge, the hulking Lieutenant Garrick, talking down to Shin was not reassuring. Behind Garrick, a young woman was staring all down with an icy glare. Kenneth went in to back Shin up, and the rest of the TIJ generally just looked very uncomfortable, Grani included. As much as he’d like to defrost the current situation, it was evident that the new man in charge wouldn’t appreciate humor. Until this mission was over, Grani would have to keep himself on a very short leash.

The helmsman and a few other variant marines were wedging in too, making it clear that there was a schedule to keep. There were several more men to be moved around; this was just a single stop. Finally given an order, Grani stood and saluted before marching onto the wreckage that was the Dark Justice. The remaining TIJ officers were quick to follow.

Umi Rolands and Dominico Marx
Taskforce Infinite Justice
Preparing for the Voyage

The members of the TIJ boarding the Dark Justice were paid no mind by the deckhands. Among the endless list of things Garrick despised, a badly run ship was right there between pirates and thieving children, and the crew didn’t want another excuse for his wrath.  As Umi hurriedly tied and untied a series of knots from the mast, Dominico was hurriedly finishing his swab of the deck. They both finished and moved into position by Garrick’s side. They stiffened, standing tall and saluting.

“Awaiting Further orders, Sir!” Dominico Barked.
“The Boat is set to sail, sir. Simply give the word.” Umi said, trying hard to stand still. Dominico stared at him contemptibly. How the Jr. Grade still had energy in him was a mystery. He was always so eager. Out of all the crew members, the newly reassigned Umi was the hardest for Dominico to outdo. He possessed a frantic finesse to his actions that counteracted Dominico’s normal gusto. Dominico would show him jet.

Umi on the other hand was surveying the TIJ members. He was pleasantly surprised to see a farmiliar face mixed in amongst them. That giant Kenneth stuck out like a sore thumb. Umi contained the urge to wave. The TAJ was very different from the Xtreme Marine Squadron, Kenneth might not fit in here as well as he did there. If so, Umi would try to lend a hand. Like Kenneth, he had been assigned to the crew very recently.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 16, 2012)

*Day 1.*
Leaving Calla. Trouble with Boss. Farson's Little Boat. Finally at sea.

Orland woke up with paper stuck to his face. He had fallen asleep in his office. He had spent all night thinking about how it would be like out there when he finally left. And he did all his thinking in his office. 
He got up, wipied some drool from the his mouth and walked out of the office "Well, it's time leave" he said out loud to himself or maybe to the house he had live in for most of his life, where his father had lived. But it had to be done. Calla was just sad memories for him now and his dream lied out there, at sea. 

He planned to leave at midday and to travel light. This was the case in every adventure book he had read. You wouldn?t see a hero departing to his quest with enough food and water for weeks and enough clothing to never wear the same pants twice. Not knowing exactly how you'll get to the end was an important part of adventure to Orland. So he only cleaned himself up, grabbed his usual medical tools put them in a bag, threw some the best books in the bookshelf in it (there were rare books he wouldn't find anywhere else) and his father's guns. Very useful to escape enemy headquarters, when they finally found out they had a leak.

He was now standing under the door with the doorknob in his hand. ?Goodbye Doc?, he said and closed his house?s door for the last time. 

The sun hit his eyes full on and blinded him momentarily. When he could finally see through the glare, he saw marine flags over the houses. At the docks. That's a surprise, Orland thought. Marines didn't come to Calla often. Actually, Orland couldn't remember the last time they did. It was mostly pirates coming to Calla. _That won't stop me_. Orland started toward the docks, his eyes finally adjusted to the strong sun. 

When he reached the market, everyone waved at him smiling, he was the only doctor in this side of the island and everyone knew he was leaving. ?Hey! Doctor Farson! I mean, Orland! Hey!? someone screamed at him from his left. ?You really leaving Calla??

Orland turned. It was Tony. He was a butcher and good friend of his dad. Chubby and very loud, but a nice and loyal man. He took care of his dying father while Orland intensely looked for a cure. ?Yes, it is true, Tony?, he said showing Tony his bag, ?as you can see I'm all set up.?

?Sad, sad?, Tony said looking down, ?But you coming back sometime to visit?? Tony asked hopeful.

?I don't think so, but destiny does what it does?.

?I wish you wouldn't leave? Tony looked really sad. Suddenly Tony's eyes opened wide eyebrows went all the way to the middle of his forehead. ?Orland, Orland, I forgot, stupid me.?, Tony punched to the table with both of his closed fists.

?What is it Tony?? Orland wasn't used to Tony acting like this. He was usually in an easy-going man.

?The Boss is looking for you,? Tony was whispering now, ?he said he doesn't like you leaving?.

?Boss!? now it was Orland's eyes that opened wide. How could he forget about Boss? ?Goodbye Tony, I would like to see you again, too? Orland said and started to run.

?Be careful Orland. Hope we meet again? Tony's said waving wildly with tears welling in his eyes. He was now several meters behind Orland, who was running at full speed, going around, or jumping over any obstacle in his way. 

Boss, was the underground's person in charge and who hired him. Everyone knew he was leaving so Boss obviously would as well. And he wouldn't like his most valuable asset suddenly leaving the Calla. He had to leave quickly? if he really wanted to leave. So he ran? and fell?

?What??? Orland fell on his knees ?who are you and why???

?You thought you could just leave, Farson?, someone said behind him. The person spoke slowly and his full of unconcealed contempt.  

Orland knew who it was immediately ?Boss?.

?Himself. Now, Orland, may I know where you think you?re going?? Boss? voice now sounded like he wanted to kill him, possibly after a long torture session.

?You that I would like to stay here and explain everything, but I?m really busy right now, so I?ll leave now? Orland lied. Orland started to get up, actually preparing to run again. The docks were very close now and the marines?

Yes, that?s the answer.

?No. Don?t even think about running away? Boss said as if he had read his mind. ?Boys?.

At that word Orland found himself completely surrounded. He knew the guys looking at his threateningly, but they still wouldn?t hesitate to kill him, if Boss so ordered them. 

?Don?t try anything Boss,? Orland said looking for a way out, ?the marines are at the docks, should I scream they?ll come and arrest everyone here?. 

?Oh, don?t worry, Orland,? Boss said amused, ?this is the market. Everyone screams here?.

Orland smiled. 

Boss looked surprised. At that moment, Tony, who was standing behind Boss, shot upwards. Bang! Everyone was looking at him. ?Orland, go!?

Orland knew this would be his only chance to escape from Boss and his minions, so he started to run ?faster than he had before Boss caught up to him? and finally made it to the docks. The marines give him a mistrustful look, but he didn?t stop until he made it to the family boat affectionately referred to as ?Farson?s little boat?. An ugly two sails boat which had been used since his father died over a year ago. It was rotting and looks like it would sink if a seagull decided to land on it. But it would have to do for now.

?Thank you, Tony,? Orland said jumping to the boat. He unhooked the rope that secured the boat to the dock ?oh, and you too, marines?. 

And he was finally free. After much running, Orland T. Farson left Calla. Now it was just him, this beautiful sunny day and the sea.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy/TFIJ
Poking the Gar*

Almost as if they were on a television show the hulkling Zane Garrick came at Shin and Zell on cue and with a headful of steam. Calling them deer in headlights wouldn?t be a fitting description; it was like being an ant about to get crushed underneath Shaquille O?Neal?s size 22s. He had a lot of not so nice words for Shin Yagami and used even more coarse language to address their captain. The spit flew from his mouth and the shit smell of his cigar-laden breath enveloped their human sized nostrils. It?s important to note the nostrils, as Garrick?s flaring nostrils were like the rest of him, cartoonishly gigantic. However as he continued to rip them a new one the more he sounded like a big giant girl pissed at their mother for not letting them wear stripper high heels to school. As Zell was about to pipe in on the meaning of Infinite Justice the mammoth man referred to Shin?s girlfriend. Zell looked from his left and to his right before cocking his brow up somewhat vexingly. The big man was pushing his buttons but that wasn?t even the worse part?

It was Yagami who spoke up first and boy did he ever disappoint. It wasn?t that Zell wasn?t afraid of Garrick, no it was quite the contrary he was terrified of the man. However Zell was a simple Warrant Officer whilst Shin had just been promoted to Lieutenant Jr Grade. There were ferrets in the world that showed more backbone than Yagami and it didn?t sit right with Zell that a guy like that got to be viewed as an ace in their outfit. Zell?s hand began to shake as he clenched it into a fist, he knew he couldn?t really do anything in this situation but his temper was starting to simmer. Zell wasn?t trying to be the alpha of the group at least not yet but it would seem that someone had to step up.

?Oi Warrant Officer Zell Dylandy reporting for duty, sir. "

He saluted the big oaf as was customary when dealing with a higher up as was requesting permission to speak, however propriety and decorum was the furthest thing from Zell's mind. He joined the Marines to make a difference not to have his manhood questioned or face the proposition of being murdered by a "comrade".

"My superior, the Lieutenant, meant to say that while Justice is Absolute it should also be Infinite, Sir. I reckon we all want the same thing, Sir. We are representatives of Task Force Infinite Justice whom are willing and able to serve in whatever operation you need us in, Sir. "

Zell spoke loudly and clearly emphasizing the use of the word "sir".  It was slightly mocking but he tried his best to sound as dutiful as he could.

"I am anatomically male, Sir. 100% stag. The sheila over there watching us like a hawk can confirm this should she give me the once over, Sir!!" 

Zell had a rather obnoxious smile on his face as he looked towards Amelia's way. What was supposed to be funny and seductive probably came off as a juvenile annoyance. All the while he held a salute to Garrick awaiting his inevitable verbal onslaught.
​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 16, 2012)

Fiore Island

Yukihime

Unaffiliated 

From the Nihon all the way in the Grand Line, she had ventured here to Fiore in the East Blue. All for that promise she made to her master when he died in her arms, why she was here? Because she had a one track mind but also had common sense, she wouldn't last a day in Nihon with all of the enemies she made, that meant that that two top two of her 'to do' list were unreachable currently. 

That damn princess, still she refused to acknowledge her as Nihon's empress, and that damned toad were somewhere in the capitol. But number three on that list, whatever that slug bastard was up to, he was continuously on the move so if she could just catch up to him. The latest clue she had found pointed her in this direction but despite having been her for over a week now, she hadn't gotten anywhere yet.

Today didn't look promising either, after yet another dead end while asking around in the kind of dive bars that asshole frequented, she opted to stick around for a bit and have a drink or two. The drinks weren't the worst of it, they were awful don't get me wrong but what came next was far worse.

A handful of assholes (read marines) came in and it only took two beers for them to built up the courage to 'woo' Yuki, their idea of wooing was standing in her personal space and commenting on her physical appearance like she wasn't there.

"Look at dem legs man, she looks like a freakin' Kuja."

"Reminds a bit of rat though, the white hair and red eyes are kinda creepy dude."

"What are you doing looking at her face dude, what are you a romantic!?" Some snorting and snickering followed this. 

Yuki's response was to sigh and stand up, she had paid for her 'swill' already and was in no mood for these buffoons.

"Oh look at that, the snow white over here is carrying a sword, and a big one at that."

"You know how to handle a weapon like this...." When his hand went for her sword a flurry of blows were unleashed on the pests. Arms stretched out and bent at impossible angles, whipping their targets so heard that people could hear the symphony of slaps from the street. 

In her native tongue she strung some curse words together, the country girl didn't have much experience speaking the more commonly spoken languages. She managed so far, but there was nothing like the ol' reliable when you felt like expressing yourself strongly. She had been outside and well on her way when one of the marines had picked himself up from the floor and chased after her. Saber in hand, he charged after her. Their difference in reach was ridiculous though, he hadn't even started his swing when her feel connected with his cheek. The marine dropped once more, but immediately showed signs of trying to climb on his feet.

"Stay down." The first words spoken in the common tongue. 

"Don't look down on me you monster, I'll make you draw that damned sword of yours." The both of them were swordsmen, to him it was insulting that she had chosen to handle him without resorting to her sword. Right now, this stupid little bar brawl had evolved into a matter of pride for him. 

A bit unusual? In just a few minutes something this trivial was taken this serious, that he was essentially risking his life? Given the fact was enough of a moron to try and act like a pig in the presence of the Shirorochi. This could not be a rational man.

After another deep sigh, Yuki stopped and pitied the man that was crawling in front of her feet. "We have a saying where I come from." She began. "Your sword remains sheathed unless facing an opponent." It did not translate that well, she admitted so herself. "It's meaning gets lets in translation, but I still think it's appropriate...... My sword remains where it is, because you are not my opponent, you are a but a pest and removing you from my presence will be enough." Despite how sweet and innocent she looked, she was a cold and difficult woman.

His death seemed unnecessary, but he needed to be made aware of the fact that his only option was to give up. And so after placing her foot under him, she pushed him off into one of the many canals that Fiore had, the streets narrow and connected by shoddy bridges that were only a bit more sturdier than the quaint but antiquated buildings that were slowly sinking.

The trouble with the marines meant that she would probably need to leave town, these were just some Seaman. If some officers caught up with her, she'd be in trouble.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2012)

Unnamed Crew

The Ambrosia, from Null to....?

Smooth Sailings

For all his talk, all those propositions to women where he offers women his body to sate themselves....... He was actually all talk, sure he'd go along with it and he'd be more than willing but it wouldn't be with that bravado and every present confidence he usually exuded. The downside of being such an idiot and oh so terrible with woman meant that it was ever so rare that spikey haired fool was every taken up on his offers. 

And what had now just happened had damn near blown his socks off, it was a complete surprise and the timing was absurd but to Xifeng's credit, it sure did the trick. The secret weapon against Kaiser D. Winter, to get this major pain in the butt and hardheaded fool to go along with something with no questions asked? One up him in the flabbergasting department, he may be an expert on stupefying others with his crazy antics but didn't mean he was never shocked into speechlessness.

In a daze him and the rest of the UC, new and old, were led to the Ambrosia. With him literally taken by the hand, in the most awesome, softest and enjoyable way he could think of. If it hadn't been for Xifeng's ruse, he would've still been back there. Battered, beaten and incapacitated (to a certain degree) or not, he would've stood his ground. Not long ago he had made a lot of personal growth, the shift in attitude doing him a lot of good but it had also meant that after that he would refuse to walk away from battles anymore.

Luckily it hadn't gotten to that, freakish durability or not he needed to take it easy for a few days and with the pirate crew now safely on that floating scrapheap they called a ship, he'd be able to get that much needed rest. 

He still seemed to be floating, his face red like a tomato and a goofy grin on his face. But eventually the thought of his soul mate brought him back to earth. Feeling guilty, he made his way over to her on unsteady legs. The adrenaline from the excitement earlier had run out, and like the tuckered out Mr. Tinkles that was lying at her feet, Kai too cuddled up to her leg as he recharged his batteries.

"I'm sorry babe." He began. "I shouldn't have let her seduce me like that with you right next to me." He couldn't be excused of course, but did this mean that he wasn't so bad after all? That he could be understanding and considerate..... To a degree. But Kai proved irredeemable. 

"She shouldn't have gotten to second base with me before you, I'll make it up to you." He closed his eyes now, nap time seemed close. And like the overgrown toddler that he was, after a yawn he kinda drooled a bit on her shoe. "You can bend me over the railing and have your wicked way with me....Yawn....First, after that all three of us can retreat towards and cuddle in our bedroom." He seemed to be planning another expedition towards the captain's cabin, to once again try and plant a flag in the bed of that room and claim it for Pirate Prince Kai's little lovenest. 

"Super tired now....... Didn't sleep much last night, that image of you near naked kept me up all night." It had been a while now, but that post shower encounter way back when it had been just two of them, and he for the first time claimed that bed for his own, was still seared on his retinas. "I'm taking a power nap, you can start making out with Xifeng a little if you can't wait until I can you guys." He balled himself up, cuddling up with a semi conscious Mr. Tinkles. Despite the fact they rarely got along together, the two of them were comfy to the other like that.

And so the Ambrosia and it's passengers sailed away from Null Island and it's troubles, towards a new destination with it's own trials and tribulations.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 17, 2012)

*South Blue/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick slapped away the barbarian's hand and returned his steely eyed gaze to the chump Yagami and his little sidekick. He glared at Yagami's new stripes, indicating his recent promotion to Lieutenant Jr. Grade. Garrick bemoaned the state of the Marines if such a pathetic wretch as this could be promoted so easily. This was certainly a sign of the end times. It was then that the blond haired goofball decided to insert his two cents into the conversation, some shit about how justice could be both absolute and infinite. All it did was make Garrick's head hurt, which just made him angrier.

He grabbed Zell by the scruff of his collar and tossed him at Amelia's feet. *"I'm still not convinced as to what you are."* He jabbed a thumb towards Amelia. *"Meet your new bunk mate. As far as I'm concerned she's more of a man then you'll ever be!"* 

Garrick waved a dismissive hand towards the heathen savage with the ridiculous accent and directed him towards the common quarters. At least he looked like he could fight, so that was some consolation. Since Yagami was the next highest ranked officer after himself, Garrick had no choice but to give him the executive officers cabin. 

*"We set sail for Baterilla!"* Garrick barked at the two newbies beside him. 

The mismatched and tattered sails were unfurled. Slowly the *Dark Justice* sailed out of the harbor, creaking and groaning ponderously as if she might sink at any moment. Garrick patted the railing with an almost affectionate expression and lit a fresh cigar. A ship was more then just a fancy paint job. He was firmly convinced that this rustbucket could carry them all the way to the gates of hell if necessary. A good thing too. After this mission was over he was almost sure that's where they would all end up. 

_The island of Baterilla..._
A slim woman with flowing strawberry blond hair stood on the beach, gazing at the Marine ships that blockaded the harbor. So far the Mayor had stood strong, not allowing the Marines to dock. He was just delaying the inevitable. Soon enough they would make landfall and begin rounding up all the newborns, including all those women about to give birth. The townsfolk would fight back, but that too was yet another gesture of futility. She winced slightly as she felt a kick from within her bulging belly. A somber smile appeared on her face. All she had to do was hold out a little longer.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2012)

*East Blue/The Miracle Pirates...*
Helen stood with her back against the wall, arms crossed and a calm look on her face. She wasn't intimidated one bit by the female Doctor, whom some had even taken to calling the "Doctor of Death". Helen rolled her eyes, hoping that she would be matched up next with the witch. 

She spotted Sheen conversing with two newcomers who seemed to be very out of place, a young man with black hair and glasses, and a gunslinger. For a moment she considered walking up to Sheen and complimenting him on his selfless act in the arena, even took a step towards them, but then she saw him out of the corner of her eyes, brief but unmistakable. There was no doubt about it. She knew that face anywhere. Helen felt her heart skip a beat.  In one smooth motion she shifted direction and stalked away from the arena, as casually as if she was on a morning stroll. All the while she wondered what she would do when she got her hands on him.  

*...................................​ *

Fitzroy followed the Lady Helen as she left the arena, melting into the crowded streets of Fist Town. He never once lost sight of the back of her golden blond hair, but still made sure to keep out of her range of awareness. For a nerve wracking moment back at the arena he thought that she had actually spotted him, but it seemed that he was just being overly paranoid. All the while he debated revealing himself to Helen and warning her of the trouble that was coming her way. He owed her that much at least. As it was it took every bit of his courage to come all this way to the East Blue. For over twenty years he had served as chief steward to House Swann. His lordship would not be pleased when he learned of this act of defiance.  

She took a sharp turn into a rather unpleasant looking side street. _Where is she going?_ he wondered, at the same time quickening his pace. He rounded the corner and broke to a halt. The street was empty. Two strong hands spun him around and slammed him against the wall. Lady Helen's familiar face filled his dazed vision, her pale green eyes focusing on him like twin emerald beams. 

"You're a long way from home Fitzy. Mariejois is about a hundred thousand leagues the other way,"  she said. 

He flashed her a nervous smile. "My...my lady..." he stammered. "I...I...why you look as radiant as ever ahahahahaha!" 

That was a lie of course. She stank of sweat and alcohol, and her hair was a bedraggled mess. If her father saw her in such a state there would be no end to his rage. Helen sighed, releasing her iron grip. Fitzroy landed roughly on his rear end. He winced in pain and slowly rose to one knee, his head bowed low. Whatever this once sweet girl had become, she was still of the blood of kings and queens.

"What are you doing here?" Helen asked impatiently, placing her hands on her hips. "Did my father send you?" 

 "No my lady. I came here of my own accord." 

"Why?" 

"To warn you. Your father has hired a group of elite bounty hunters to bring you back home. These aren't like the others. They mean serious business and won't stop until you're caught."  

A playful smile crept across Helen's lips. "Oh...is that all?" 

"If I could find you then they certainly will." 

"We'll see." 

Fitzroy threw himself at her feet, his eyes watering with tears. "Please my lady I beg of you. This is not a fight that you can win. Return home with me. Your father misses you so very much. Whatever happened in the past is just that now...in the past. All has been forgiven. Everything can be as it once was."

Helen bent down and kissed the old steward on the forehead. "You were more of a father to me then he ever was. Take care of yourself Fitzy."  

Fitzroy watched helplessly as she strode away. He could only hope that she had enough sense to run. His lordship would never stop chasing her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2012)

*[We Are the MARINES!]​*
[Bliss Isle, One Week Ago; Kenneth Forescythe]​
Kenneth released a whale of a grasp as a set of large blue arms wrapped around his massive frame, then with the ease of a toddler pulling its bottle to its mouth Kenneth is pulled under the churning waters of the small cave. The Area churned with bubbles and a string of cuss words that were never meant to be heard by human ears for several seconds before Grani too was pulled under. For the fruit user this was perhaps the worst possible fate to ever befall one as the seastone that was an ambient factor quickly saps the man’s strength. 

* “I b’ cleavin’ ye in twain.”* Kenneth growled angrily as his sharp blue eyes cut back at the fishman that held him captive. * “That’s right human.”* the lumbering behemoth laughed as Kenneth started to struggle against capture again. * “All you’re gonna do is quicken the end, you’re in my element Marine.”* is the next thing uttered in Kenneth’s ear as the Fishman puts the squeeze on the large man forcing Kenneth’s already tanned skin to turn even darker, the large man was starting to get pissed, and this side of fish sticks wasn’t going to like it when Kenneth got angry * “Why ye blitherin’ piece ‘o’…”* Kenneth started with a stutter of anger, but he could ill finish the phrasing as at that moment Commander Valentine was forced to show why she was feared after the foolish Captain lightly grabbed her by the shoulder. If Kenneth were present to witness what happened next he’d probably be smitten. 

With a terrible roar the entire cavern seemed to shake to life as Valentine went on the offensive against the foolish man that would touch her. The blue armed Fishman in surprise relinquishes his massive grip on Kenneth enough for the barbarian to react, his mistake. With a powerful push he knocks the creature from his back and rapidly turns so that he can scope out what had him held in place, a hammerhead shark fishman treaded current shocked that it was so easily flung to the side, * “That was luck human.”* it bites flashing it row of razor sharp teeth, but Kenneth only grins as he pulls Ragnarok from his massive back. * “Hehahahaha, what are you going to do with that HUMAN STAIN?!”* the shark man asks as it laughed at the prospect of such a large weapon being used underwater, and Kenneth already being a large human was at a terrible disadvantage and slowed thanks to the weight of the water that enveloped him.

But again the large barbarian only slipped a devilish grin, sure a normal human would be seriously disadvantaged and using a weapon would be a grave handicap. But much like Valentine, Kenneth was far from normal. * “IMPACT WAVE!” Kenneth growled as a wave of blue energy flushed over his body stretching from his core. The shark man could only stare as the water seemed to boil as the large man swung down, what happened next would change the whole course of battle for the remainder of the fight, Ragnarok slams into the surface of the cave’s water born floor as the kinetic wave narrowly misses its intended target, but again as with Valentine the sheer impact of Kenneth’s blade in conjunction with his massive strength causes the whole cave system to violently shake as gallons of water is tossed from the surface of the lake to its roof meters above head, then as if someone pulled the plug in a tub a terrible sucking sound is heard as the entire contents of the lake is emptied in seconds to a sub cave below as the floor is split like a sheet of paper.

The octopi fishman that had captured Grani shutters as pain racked its entire body, a light gray liquid seeps from its forehead as a vertical line runs down the length of his body, luckily for the Marine he was more or less immune to cutting attacks as he and the calamari special fall in two.  “Noa w’ b’ oan equal footin’.” Kenneth barks with a venomous grin as he pointed the large double head of Ragnarok at the chum bait.  “Grr, that was a dirty trick human, but I’ll still kill you.” it growled now that its job had gotten infinitely harder. Bowing both arms to the side, the hammerhead makes the fatal mistake of charging in head long, and is only meet with a gut shot,  “Impact Point.” Kenneth whispers in the shark man’s ear as a fist sized chunk is blown clear through the sharks massive muscled core, a clot of blood splatters off Kenneth’s chest as the shark’ s already lifeless eyes grow the dimmer as it feel to the wet floor.

 “Br…. Brother, BROTHER!” the fishman that held Zero yelled as he released his grip on Zero’s limp form which causes Kenneth to turn in its direction. Tossing Zero to the side the second hammerhead sharkman charges its teeth bared to sink into the flesh of the Marine that would harm his brother, but again a head long assault on Kenneth by such a weak opponent only asked trouble, and trouble is what the fish got as Kenneth’s massive paw wrapped around one of the small brute’s wrist. With a snap Kenneth lifts the sharkman into the air only to moments later bring him crashing down with little regard to the stone floor below. With a shattering thud a crater forms from the impact and Kenneth lifts the limp fishman back up to only slam him back down in the opposite direction. This ragdolling attack continued for two or three more slams as the floor is tore up even more with each strike. Then with a pause Kenneth looks the dying fish in the eyes and grins. 

The short pause is to rub the fact in, but is quickly followed by two more slams before the corpse is discarded like a broke plaything.  “Breakfast naot b’ fightin’ back nao ye hear?” Kenneth asks as he slides his large ax back in place, then as he slapped his hands together in victory he eyes in the distance a Tiger Shark Fishman whom had come to see what the disturbance was, the fishes expression was priceless as a hint of fear washed over it,  “Hey, ye floatin’ jigsaw puzzle, check oan Zero, I hav’ a wee moar business to attend tae.” the large brute snorts as he walks off to face his next set of opponents, the warden and the jail chief ~~ 

[Present Day, Aboard the Dark Justice]​

Kenneth frowned as his hand was swatted away, but then again this was Garrick he was trying to shake hands with so it wasn’t surprising in the least that Kenneth’s rank of Lt. Commander was blow off. That was something the Barbarian could respect as he too did the same thing time and again. A large grin spread across his features, as with a simple gesture and bow he did as he was asked… ordered by Setsuka, well the order came from Valentine and relayed through Setsuka, to do what Garrick asked as it was his ship and his command and since Kenneth still had a thing for the blonde he did what he was asked with ill questions, not truly a trademark but hey women even had that effect on brutes, right?

Kenneth merely nodded at the command, he was well informed of the mission, and it did little in the way of bothering him. He was from a harsh land in the northern blue and even the young was subject to the cold grip of death, pulling his gaze to the sea as the tattered ship set sail, a devilish grin crept about his features. He only knew two things, conquest and death…… ~~*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2012)

*[Setting Sail with the Unnamed Crew]*​
[Dark Tides on the Shoals of a Misty Future; Xifeng Lijuan]​

A sigh escaped the rosy lips of Xifeng, the rapping and tapping of her petit fingers on the battered railing of the Ambrosia is barely audible over the sea spray that that on occasion washed up around her as the battered ship broke through the waves. Back in her , the sea water glistened seductively off her complexion as she allowed her weary pink eyes to comb the horizon. Despite her seductive controlling over Kai to get him to the ship, she was far from her normal self; it was an act of sheer preservation as her mind was still a blanket of chaos that swirled with doubt, confusion and utter hopelessness. 

_[Isle of Lodoss, 20 Years Ago; 4 Year Old Xifeng]​

A happy giggle escaped a young child bathed in red cloths as she played with her siblings blissfully unaware of the significance that today her fourth birthday bore. The bone and bamboo door that lead to the common room of the large family estate lowly creaked as it slowly opened, which caught the girls attention. Her vibrant pink eyes sparkled to life as she turned to see who had entered.  “Gram!” she gleefully exclaimed pulling herself from the seated position she had on the floor. With a happy laugh she almost bowls the older woman over as she merely wanted a hug from her beloved grandmother.  “Tis gud chaild.” she speaks as an arm is tenderly draped over the girl’s shoulders.  “Come gram, play with us.” Xifeng states as she pulls back and tugs at her granny’s arm. A sense of sadness washes over the old woman’s features and even her pink eyes seem to die as she looked down at the child.  “Not nao chaild, t’day is ov yer destahniy.” she says as she pulled Xifeng close. 

 “What does that mean Gram?” Xifeng asks muffled as she is pulled deep in a hug. Tears almost seemed to flow from the woman’s eyes as her hug wavered a bit.  “It is chaild what it has always be’n for d’ chosen, a day to mark yer inheritance.” she replies, but her voice is not as firm as it always was, in fact the fact it wavered and cracked brought more fear and frustration over Xifeng, whom it was hard to discourage.  “Xingwaun!” a stout voice boomed over even the fear that festered in the old lady’s soul and she turned to the door, where she is greeted by the figure of her daughter, Xiurong; Xifeng’s mother. And despite her daughter’s name meaning beautiful glory, there was no glory to go with the beauty that she wielded like an ax. She was almost cold and compassionless as steel, and her onyx eyes portrayed no less,  “Mother, its time let us not delay this any further.” she says harshly looking dismiss-fully over to her fear ridden daughter. This brings anger to Xingwaun and she releases her hug on the young girl so she could confront her mother.  “You, you kno nuthang ov what is about to happan, so hush your lips chiald, dis day will mar Xifeng.” she growls lowly so that the young girl wouldn’t hear.

But again the cold woman scoffs with a wave of a hand,  “Well, we could have avoided this if I were chosen.” she says with a snort as she turned and walked away. The comment almost breaks the old woman’s heart, this was something that could not be simply strived for, fate had to choose you,  “Come chaild, and may the fates watch us all.” Xingwaun says lowly kissing the young Xifeng on the forehead then wrapping an arm behind the child she leads her toward the door ~~ _

[Present Day, the Ambrosia]

Xifeng’s lips lightly quiver as she pulls herself from the railing of the ship, and a trembling right hand moves and cups her ribs just under her left breast, a numb ache retraced itself to Xifeng as tears formed in the corners of her eyes, casting her glance to the left there she sees Kai curled up like a puppy at Adora’s feet, and as Xifeng lays eyes on the frame of the young chef a pounding scream cuts through her mind, and as her eyes segment to gears she pulls both hands to her head as she falls back to the railing, a flash of silver followed by a glint of pink fills her mind as a throbbing pain for just an instant covers her body forcing her ridged; again fate was tugging at her, reminding her and as her body regained flexibility she slumped to the deck and gasped for air as if she had been punched hard enough to drive every ounce from her.

But, as with every time this had happened, Xifeng quickly regained composure she didn’t want to show any form of weakness what so ever and she pulled herself to her feet just as her eyes returned to their normal pink luster. Returning her gaze to Adora, she knew what she had to do; it was now up to time to play its part. Turning on her heels she walks to the door that leads below deck it had been quite some time since the last she slept. And now seemed a good time to do so, if only she could get a good rest, which is all she could hope for now ~


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2012)

*Riza Dylandy
Dark Twisted Humor*

If you have ever had a job you know that there are days where it is a grind no matter how much you love it. Days of monotonous work any mere drone can complete but it is lumped onto you because of the sheer incompetence of others. Nothing is truly ever perfect flaws are ever present but it is the ability to take these flaws in stride that truly determines how much you love something. 

Riza Dylandy, aka the Princess of Tundra, sat in front of a small stack of papers a quarter of an inch tall. Next to this short stack was a much larger mountainous six-foot stack. This was the 1st level of Marine hell, paperwork. She was a diligent and efficient worker who was active in completing her more physically demanding tasks. This however led to having many incident reports and this was a task she had avoided for about three and a half months. It took the entirety of the day but she finally finished.
Riza would go on mission and be asked to do some morally questionable things. She was the consummate Marine and more or less a social drinker. These acts would make most denigrate into full-blown alcoholism but not Riza. No what made her want to be sloppy ass white girl wasted was the need to decompress from writing over 150 incident reports in a single day. As soon as she put down the last period she tore out of the marine station and headed for the best margarita bar on the entire isle. This is the part where the narrative on Riza must be abruptly changed to talk about fate. Who really wants to hear about the brisk yet frantic pace she ran towards the bar anyway?

For you see the fates had a comical albeit twisted sense of humor. Two people can be almost exactly alike and if they took the time to get to know each other they could be friends. If these two people were to meet in a circumstance where the only option is to come to blows then a great enemy or rival. The fact that such an extreme paradigm exists and is controlled by an external force greater than ourselves, well it's funny in a dark twisted way. Meet a potentially close ally or a hated enemy...

*ROLLING ENGAGE*












As Riza happened upon her destination she saw a marine get kicked from the door into a nearby canal. She ran into the bar to see that a whole marine outfit had been absolutely obliterated. It was then Riza felt a charge run through her body as she locked eyes with her. The fates decided before this began but Riza had decided in a moment, the white haired woman was her ENEMY!!!!

"I don't know who you think you are lady but get ready for an orange jumpsuit. You are under arrest; the charge is the assault and battery of these marines. I?d offer you a chance to do this the easy way or hard way but anyone who attacks my comrades, no matter how dumb they are, must pay in blood.?

Riza pushed off the ground, light precise steps that gave the illusion she was almost gliding. To a warrior of lower stature Riza would have moved faster than their eye could track but Yuki was a capable warrior in her own right. Based simply on the aura the blonde girl emitted Yuki's hand drifted to her odachi, her Susanoo. However it was too late Riza was within her guard. 

She spun in front of Yuki angling her foot outward in order to complete a leg sweep, but her foe was fleet of foot as well jumping into the air and dodging the blow. However this was Riza?s intention as she had opened her foe's flanks. Upon completion of her rotation she ripped her blade from its scabbard swinging to bifurcate Yuki. The Serpent Princess had her own blade brandished and brought it to her side.

*CLING*

The screams of their iron rang throughout the pub, the pitch and the force of their meeting shattered most of the glass in the bar. Both women looked in each others eyes a look of terrific and unbridled excitement mounting in both their loins.  Two swordswomen so similar the same singular word ran through their minds.

"FUN"

Riza spun around once more with even more vigor and urgency but this time in the opposite direction. Yuki turned her blade and spun on her heels bringing her free hand to the flat of her blade to use as a brace.

*CLANG*

Yuki pushed forward parrying the strike going into a spin of her own, however Riza was a fine tactician completely aware of how she gave herself up. Yuki's came at her with a horizontal swing her blade cleaving through cleaving through Riza's blue over coat, however that's all she cut. The blonde marine threw herself backward on to the ground dodging the slash. Riza kipped herself up, springing from the ground feet first. Yuki did a backward tumble causing her feet to against Riza's boots creating backspin that sent the Junior Liutenant into a back flip. With the agileness of a feline Riza landed on her feet. A smile crept across her face as he realized that she was now in Yuki's territory.

"You intend to keep me at a range that favors you. That?s a good strategy, criminal. However I assure you it is not a winning one, criminal. It is a mistake many men have only to be felled by my Olivier.?

Riza unfastened her scabbard from her waist holding it in a cross pattern with her sword. This was the basic position of her sword style, the Shi-su Baree.​


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2012)

Kagura Demuri
West Blue
The Red Wolf​
Under the cover of night in the West Blue territory was anything but nice, it was dark. Completely and utterly dark, the light from the moon and it stars were the only thing that lit up the darkness. The eyes from the owls and other animals that were awoke at the time were the closes things that came to flashlights, so travelers and delivery men had to bring their own source of light. It was the only way to feel safe as they rode their carts through the sandy desert, but in their haste to feel safe from the dark, they didn't realize that the light made them easy prey.

Even if they tried to run, the light would always give them off...

Sadly they caught the attention of one of the main predators in the desert that they crossed. His eyes glowed golden in the night as he looked at the cart that was wheeled by a delivery man and his huge dog. Their lantern giving them away to everything that laid in the darkness of the night and they seemed so oblivious to it too. 

But not for long...

The man with the golden eyes was soon accompanied by wolves, their fur standing on edge as their lips were pulled back revealing their sharp fangs. One of the wolves looked up at the man for a sign to go and he only nodded his head. The wolves took the sign and soon began to jumped down the hill. They stayed close to the dark as they stalked the man and his huge cart, but their biggest problem was the dog...

He had smelt them...

The dog began to growl as he stopped right in his tracks, he looked around in the dark. He knew those wolves were there because he could smell them, the only thing he couldn't do was see them. The wolves growled back giving their position to the owner of the cart. The delivery man began to panic, as he realize that he caught the attention of the wolves. He began to swing his lantern around revealing a few of them but they just backed up from the light and growled even louder.

"Come on Rose!" The delivery man said as he pat his dog on the side, sending the dog flying with him and the cart. 

The wolves barked as they rushed after the cart, the stalking failed so the only thing that was left to do was cause an accident! So any way necessary they had to separate them from each other. Though most of them went to get the man, one stayed behind, it looked up at the man with the golden eyes as he jumped down and had a huge smile.

"Let's go..."

The wolf that waited behind wasted no time with running up ahead with the other wolves in the front. The wolves in front were snipping at the huge dog, trying to get him to topple over on both sides, so even if the driver could turn he would only be sending his dog into the mouths of the other wolves to his side. 

The delivery man tried to maneuver around them or even though them, but they were already five steps ahead. Soon the delivery man heard something coming from behind! He turned around to look behind him and saw a pair of bright crimson eyes! The crimson eyes were bright and almost hypnotizing but that moment the wolves had finally gotten what they wanted.

The delivery man was thrown down to the ground as his dog had fallen to the ground. One of the wolves caught him on his leg, his fangs puncturing deep into the dogs leg, almost like he was threatening to crush the dog's bone with his teeth. The dog didn't do anything but growl back as the wolf that had his leg in his mouth stare down at him. 

The delivery man watched as the wolves looked at the cart, the big one went in and began go through the items. He wanted to know how far could he run before they caught him, a town from here was about 3 more miles away. And for the out of shape delivery man that was like saying it couldn't be done. So he only watched as the someone came out of the delivery truck with meat in his mouth.

The golden eyed man looked his way and neared him. The delivery man was ready for anything, he was slightly praying that all the bad that he done would be forgiven and he could have a happy afterlife.

"You smell good..." 

The delivery man eyes popped open, and the man was up close to him! Sniffing him!

"Really good.."

The golden eyed man face winced in pain almost as he got up and turned to the wolves who were tearing pieces of meat up. Some just took some in their mouths before running off in the dark. The delivery man was awe struck as he watched as the man run off with the other wolves, before jumping and turning into a wolf himself. His fur was dark with red tinted highlights, and he was bigger than the rest of the wolves towering over humans a bit.

His huge dog whimpered, slightly confused on what happened and slightly relived that they were gone...

_"That was the red wolf...."_​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2012)

*Somewhere in the North Blue...*
A bloody moon loomed high in the night sky, the perfect backdrop for the grisly show going on down below.  Samuel Arkins watched from the shadows as the pirates ran wild through the burning village, their black hearts fueled by the promise of riches and glory. Next door he could hear the high pitched shrieks of a woman as she was dragged kicking and screaming out the door of her humble little cottage. He made no move to help her, unmoved by her pleas for mercy. This was the dark side of Roger's revolution that no one ever talked about. No matter how much the reporters and pulp writers tried to romanticize this so-called "Great Age of Pirates", none of their fancy words could ever change this grim reality. 

He had no delusions of taking on an entire pirate crew of course, only there for one pirate in particular, the big cheese with the highest bounty on his head. A man whom he had taken great pains to track over the past month. Pillagio D. Morte appeared just as the surviving townsfolk were ushered into the town square, like cattle up for auction. Arkins knew that the healthy ones would be sold to slavers. As for the rest, well perhaps they were the lucky ones. He watched carefully as Pillagio picked out two comely young women. The portly captain lead them away to a nearby house, a broad smile on his pock marked face. Pillagio's men slammed the door shut behind him and posted two guards to stand watch. Arkins had seen this routine before. Pillagio would spend the entire night with his prizes, giving strict orders not to be disturbed until morning. It was the only time that the overly cautious pirate captain was ever alone. 

_Someone's about to get lucky..._

Silent as a wraith, Arkins slipped back into the shadows. When morning came Pillagio's men found their headless captain laying at the foot of a blood soaked king sized bed. The two women were discovered hiding in a nearby closet, screaming hysterics about a hooded demon that came in the night. 

.................................................​
Arkins tossed the leather bag onto the old Bounty Masters deck. The gray haired man glanced at the bag and then at Arkins. "Stinks to high hell. Is this-" 

"It's him," Arkins said, pulling down his hood, revealing an old and battered Marine ballcap that covered his silver hair. The familiar Marine seagull that emblazoned the front was scratched out as if in a fury.  

The Bounty Master carefully deposited the leather bag into a cold box. "You know...for a guy who used to a be a Marine but claims to hate them now, you certainly still act like one." 

Arkins shrugged. "Tell that to the hundred or so women and children being sold into slavery right now. Where's my money?" 

The old man unlocked his desk drawer and pulled out a heavy duty steel money box. "Well so much for the one million rookie pirate wonder," he said with a roll of his eyes. Arkins watched impassively as the Bounty Master placed a neat stack of crisp beli notes onto the desk. He snatched the bills and stuffed them within the inner pocket of his hoodie. "A pleasure doing business with you," Arkins said with a curt nod. The money would last him a while in his search for clues in the North Blue. 

The Bounty Master glanced back at him inquisitively. "I hope you don't mind, but I did some asking around about you with some of my Marine contacts. Don't worry I didn't blow your cover or nothing. I was just curious is all." 

Arkins pulled the skull patterned hood back over his head, leaving the upper half of his face shrouded in shadow. "And what did they say?" 

"They said that you were dead." 

"I guess I am then,"  Arkins responded, walking out the door.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 18, 2012)

Present Time

Bliss Island

TFIJ or what remained of it​
The marine base, like most of the island was a complete and utter mess. Buildings were toppled, or sunk to the caverns below after the already unstable structure of the island had pushed past it's limits by all of the battles that had taken place a while before. Repairs were underway, but it would most likely be a massive undertaking but at least it seemed like the island wouldn't crumble under it's own weight. 

Marine command refused to give up on this base though, the reorganisation of the Bliss Island marine base was just part of the changes planned. A special DF user had requested to enhance stabilize the island, to prevent something like this happening ever again. 

While all these plans were being made and people were moved around, it was up to TFIJ to hold down the fort. Though there was very little left of that squad, most of them had been loaned out for a special assignment, marine command thought it made sense as all that firepower was wasted on this baby sitting job but that didn't mean that Valentine liked it. 

Setsuka had never seen her this pissed, well Setsuka was probably the only one that could tell there was something off as Cece seemed as aloof but imposing as always, she had that same neutral look on her face in combination with that air of superiority about her. She locked herself up in her private chamber back on the Lady Absolute Justice and Setsuka was left doing all the work, like always, and like always she loved it. She was perfectly in her element like this.

"Hachoo!"

*"Bless you Lieutenant." *One of her more enthusiastic and overfriendly assistants blessed her.* "I wonder who's been talking about you."* He added with a big smile on his face as he handed her a new stack of reports.

"Thank you Seaman." She grabbed to top file from the stack. "I don't believe in that superstition though, should probably take some more vitamins." She was right, at this moment no one talking about her. A certain brute was thinking about her though, something that probably would've upset her some more.

"Ugh, Kenneth Forescythe." She groaned audibly, having been reminded of all the paperwork she still had to go trough because of all his buffoonery. The file in question though was a report on his actions earlier this week. Luckily it was not written by him, some rookie had been tasked with trying to transcribe it after his debrief, it made it a little easier on the eyes. 

"Who is the idiot that wrote this?" She sighed loudly and placed her palm against her forehead. "Why is it written as one big quote?"

"And why is it all written in his dialect!" 

Bliss Island

A week ago

ShinSenGumi VS KanZenBan

Thwip​
An arrow aimed at Shin signalled the start of the battle, Shin with his idiocity distracted both himself and Gumiko from the incoming attack. But Sendo was not done with being a bad ass, sure he had relaxed a bit from the foam at the mouth level of rage he had before, but he still had a lot more venting to do.

He caught the arrow, placing his hand in it's path and saving Shin. He merely grimaced from the pain, refusing to yell out, then snapped it in two before pulling the shaft from his hand. "I will be damned if I don't get the answer I'm looking for, anyone that stands in between me and those answers....!" He didn't finish his sentence, still with part of that arrow in hand he raced towards the three opponents. Zenovia and Kane were startled, ever so briefly, but went on the offense while a surprised Bankshot reached for his quiver.

With no regard for humanity, or his own mortality. Sendo charged like a mad bull. His target unclear as three warriors targeted him. But Sendo's partners weren't sitting on their hands.

Bang​
An arrow shot out of the air, and as Gumi loaded up her next round a cloud of cherry blossoms materiliazed. The petals overtook Sendo and shielded him, and Shin who had appeared in his shadow, from the two other charging 'marines'. The pink cloud split in two streams and went after both Zenovia and Kane. Though it did them no harm, it was major annoyance and obstruction.

Clang​
Kane's purple sword clashed with Shin's bamboo trinket, two complete opposites met violently with a loud glass shattering screech. Where Kane's blade was one a display of master craftsmanship and truly deserving a name that embodied it's class. Shin's on the other hand was something no self respecting swordsman would use, it's lack of quality testiment to the user's skill. For if he (Hey it's Nihon, women have no place on the battlefield) manages to slay his first worthy opponent with this, then he has proven himself to be a true swordsman.

Thud​
Zenovia crashed into Sendo, the master assassin caught off guard by the raging brute. She quickly recovered herself, as she was body checked and sent back, she made use of her lightnign fast reflexes and agility to wrap her arms around Sendo. But before she could manage to go in for the kill Sendo roared and slammed his fist down on her shoulder.

"Go!" He activated his ability. "Restoration!" And so the repairman channeled his abilities trough the broken arrow clutched in his paw and during his swing it repaired fully into an arrow again. Her discipline showed in how she took the attack, not even the slightest yelp of pain. Instead a headbut forced Sendo to back off while Xenovia placed some distance between her and the enraged investigative chief.

Valentine VS Coulson​
"Hmm?" She inspected her fist, smoldering and bubbling as she unintentionally her magma logia powers. For all her power, she still had very little control over her recently acquired DF abilities. This wasn't was caused that frown on her face though, the room seemed fairly intact. Igoring the fact she blew out a wall and half the room, only a few fires had started and they were spread out raised some questions. The fires were to her back, to her front was simple rubble that remained after a human meat missile had most likely crashed trough several walls at impossible speeds.

When she spotted movement, she focused on the form of Captain Coulson rising from a pile of rubble. Seemingly intact and at best dirtied from having been lying under broken brick. 
*
"How about we just both pretend that nothing happened, I'd hate to raise a hand against a beauty like you."*

Boom!​
Her only response was another blow, her entire arm morphed into magma and a blast of fire and ash had propelled her from the elbow towards her target. This target, arms crossed in front of his face withstood the blow. In front of those arms a large circular shield had manifested. Bits of burning goop splashed back, some smashing straight trough her. Harmlessly though, her Logia intangibility taking care of that minor inconvenience. A splitsecond Coulson simply held, until the ground gave away and he was sent tumbling trough walls again.

With Setsuka​
The ground shook once more, after a deafening boom was heard but Setsuka was hard at work. Her weapon drawn, she raced trough the halls while looking for anything out of the ordinary. A few marines had dared to try and stop her, a death glare from her put an end to that foolishness. One of the quakes had apparently dislodged a heavy file cabinet,  a door revealed behind it. 

A series of slashes obliterated the cabinet, a little bit of Cece had rubbed off on her. It was overkill, but it got the job done. A passage way was revealed and she quickly explored it. Right in the middle though, she was assualted in the most offensive and disgusting manner possible, her nostrils quite literally violated by a most repugnant odor. To the point she paused mid stride, dropped her weapon and had to lean on her knees and breath trough her mouth. All the while trying to keep herself from vomiting.

The sight of feet appearing in front of her gave her cause to look up. "What in Oda's name is that smell?" She asked him. 

"That's all me, sheila!" He seemed proud of the matter, a thick and unusual accent was heard. Yet another tall blond bloke, who was obviously a grade A moron. Like Setsuka needed another Kenneth.


----------



## Kei (May 18, 2012)

Kagura Demuri
West Blue
The Red Wolf​
The red wolf was the cause of many deliveries not getting to where they were going. It was devastating to each of the cities that transported to each other. Sometimes it would be a good month where nothing would ever happened, as if it was a bad dream, but then he would again attack with his pack at full force taking anything that they could get their hands on. The red wolf was the biggest of all the wolves and only a few got that big, most of the biggest wolves were called spirits and they rarely came after humans.

And for that reason the golden eye man was in trouble today with those same wolves that were called spirits.

*"KAGURA!"* A big white one growled, snarling at him, "How many times do we have to tell you don't get close to humans! They are nothing but dangerous heathens!"

Kagura Demuri was the one of the many betas from the eastern clan, they rein over the eastern desert and that where they were suppose to stay. Their leader was called 'Mother', and the one that was yelling a him was Day. He was the leader of the western clan and they rein over the cities that destroyed their land. 

"If we don't show them who is boss then we wide up just like you..." Kagura snarled as he neared the huge wolf, "With our tails under our asses pretending to be pets to those that don't even deserve the land they took!"

Mother looked at him, getting up from her laying down position to look at him and Day, "Kagura!"

Kagura looked at Mother with her brownish fur and green eyes and backed down, for a minute, because he knew that as soon as the elder opened his mouth he would be ready to shove his fist down his throat.  Day had a thing for trying to make Kagura be the beta he was born into, but it was clear to the other 3 elders that Kagura was different from them. Not only was he human but he had the alpha mentality, but not in the good way.

"Kagura listen to Day, he has a point all the human contact lately will make the humans fear us." Mother said as she neared Kagura 

Kagura turned to Mother, "Isn't that what we want!?"

"That is what fools want." Blue said, another spirit told Kagura, Blue was the sand  brown wolf that took control of the North rein. She lived in peace with the humans by giving them what they need, but lately the humans had wanted more and she has been holding her own lately against their advancement into her territory. 

"Humans are crazy creatures, if they fear something they seek to destroy it." Titan said, "That the last thing we need Kagura."

Kagura gave a sharp look at the eldest of the spirits, the ruler of the southern territory Titan and his huge clan of wolves. The humans over that way were low in numbers allowing Titan to keep a close eye on their growth and number. For anytime they thought about expanding Titan would make his presence known in that small village. Showing them that they weren't the only things out there 

"I regret the day Mother has given you the fruit of our people!" Day growled at Kagura gaining the young man attention, causing Kagura eyes to widen, "She should have killed you like those damn humans that had you!" 

"Day!" Mother growled at her brother but quickly turned to Kagura, who was glowing red, and his eyes slightly changed to a crimson red.

"You were born into a beta lifestyle!" Day growled as he neared Kagura, "Accept it your place you _*Beta bitch*_!" 

Titan and Blue looked away as Kagura smirked, those two have always been at each other throat but today was really serious. Day had taken it a step to far and they all knew what was coming next. 

Kagura didn't say a word as he transformed into his wolf form and growled at Day. They snarled at each other, Mother neared them but Blue stopped her from coming any closer to the two. 

"Remember you are a human blessed by us! You should be licking the shit that comes out my ass!" Day growled,  his view of humans were low and his view on Kagura was even lower than his view of humans.

Kagura growled before taking his paw and slapping him hard on the face, Day growled but then Kagura followed up by jumping on top of the other wolf and digging his fangs into Days neck. He was seriously trying to kill him!  Day slammed Kagura on his back before jumping on top biting deeply into his neck. Kagura let out a snarl before taking his paw and trying to scratch the other wolf eye out. 

Day howled in pain but then Titian slammed Day off of Kagura. 

"That is enough! From both of you!" Titian yelled, "Human or Wolf Kagura is one of us Day! That is enough of your jaded thinking." 

Kagura smirked as if winning something but Mother quickly shot him a glare...

"I guess that ends our conference..." Blue said, "Well, I'll see you again Kagura and my siblings...Some more than others." she sharply snapped before leaving.

Mother sighed as she also showed her respect and left, Kagura following right behind her.


----------



## noblesse (May 19, 2012)

*Goodbye Lukedonia! Lupin's odyssey begins from South Blue!*


It is nice here. I brace over the wooden railing to observe the bow cutting through the liquid blue. The air is different, but not unpleasant. I breathe in and my lungs fill with this strange odor. I have heard others describe the air as fishy, even rank. But I could not disagree further. Could it be? Is this fresh air?

I have secured passage on a merchant frigate; it is nothing spectacular, but it will get me to my destination. It is about three dozen or so meters from the stem to the bow, and there is some wiggle room on the front deck. Two masts, a main mast, and foremast jut out from the vessel's center. The ship is made of wood, as are most merchant frigates that I have read of.   

The exterior is not painted. It is left as brown. The decks themselves are lain with a special type of wood; it is of a lighter color from the former, could it be plywood? The two sales appear to be made from a combination of flax and other forms of cotton. I assume that this is the result of the owner's resourcefulness.

"You!" 

I turn. A tall round man is standing behind me. Even his facial contours are circular. Minus that mustache, and If he was a bit more pale, he would resemble a snowman! At least the ones from my novels.

"Are you listenin' to me?"
"Yes. Sorry, sorry."

I stammer. I should really be more polite to my hosts. I do not want them to think lowly of me either. 

"Did you need something?"
"The captain said to give this to you. Since you and another crew are the only ones on the ship. He wants you guys to be on sentry duty!"
"To be on the lookout for pirates?"

The man's eyes widen, and he lets out a gasp. His head jerks to the left, then to the right.

"You shouldn't say it so loud! You will scare the crew you know! Anyways, the guy with the other group got one of them. So take this too."

He reaches under the collar of his infinitely stretched shirt, and reveals an animal; a pink, snail like creature with a gray shell and the most fearful expression I have seen in an animal to date. There are some mechanical devices attached to its body. The man plops the animal down on the wooden rail beside me.

"..."

He is clearly waiting for me to respond. What should I do? Should I toss this little thing into my jacket and give a nod? Should I refuse his offer and nudge the little bug back to his dark home; under the shirt of tubby McCrewman? 

"..."

It's staring at me. The pink snail of sadness is staring at me! Its eyes are locked with mine! I feel like they are both waiting for me to respond. Did the captain want me to adopt this while I watch for pirates? Was the compensation not enough for my passage? Does he collect these things and throw them away when they have no further useless? How could something like this even be useful? I can not let it end here. I must say something!

"Excuse me. But what should I do with this animal?"

"..................................."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 20, 2012)

*The North Blue/Serenity Island...*
Arkins gazed at the bustling city of Zion from his solitary perch on the railing of the passenger vessel. The sister city to Radiance on the opposite side of the island, Zion was known as a crossroads of sorts for those seeking to escape the notice of the World Government. For months he had scoured the North Blue in search of the mysterious revolutionaries known as the Knights Templar. His quest for clues had borne little fruit so far, Arkins was ashamed to admit. Just when he had begun to give up hope, a tip off from an old contact in the North Blue Mafia lead him to Zion. 

Arkins melted in with the other passengers as they disembarked. He was glad to see that there was little to no Marine presence in the city. Flying under the radar hadn't really been the hard part of his dogged search for clues. It was having to restrain himself from beating to death any Marine that crossed his path which he found especially difficult. He picked the seediest inn he could find, located next to a brothel of some ill repute. From there he'd expand his search, working every angle he could, pumping every local for information. If the Knights were in the city then he would find them. 

Two sleepless days and nights went by and Arkins was still no closer to finding the Knights then he had been when he first arrived. For a man who prided himself on his tracking skills, this was starting to become embarrassing. _Maybe I should just place a big sign around my neck_, Arkins thought to himself as he strode along one of the many side streets, _will join the Knights Templar for food. _

"Beli for your troubles sir," a rickety old voice called to him. 

Arkins turned and saw a hooded beggar leaning on a gnarled wooden cane, extending a trembling hand. He stooped low due to a hunchback and limped slowly towards him. 

"Get lost," Arkins grumbled. 

"A few beli for an answer to your prayers then?"

"Do I look like the praying type to you?" Arkins shot back, glaring at the old cripple. 

The beggar flashed him a toothless smile. "Mayhaps not, but if my wife and child were so cruelly murdered as yours was...well then I'd certainly be praying to every god above and below for vengeance." 

Arkins drew his gunblade in a flash of steel and leveled it at the beggars face. "Who are you old man? Talk now before I end you." The beggar simply continued smiling, showing not a hint of fear.  

"Me? Why I be just a poor old man who's looking for a few beli to get some dinner. That's a pretty sword you have their by the way." 

Arkins clenched his teeth together, grinding them back and forth in frustration. He hated getting played like this, but desperate times called for desperate measures. Arkins reached into his pocket and tossed a handful of beli before the beggars feet. "There. Now talk." 

"Oh my. So generous." The beggar produced a wrinkled parchment from within the folds of his tattered cloaks. On it was an ornate cross of a type which he had never seen before. "You seek the Knights, well this be their sigil. Head to the city of Radiance and find Calico Jack. Earn her trust and you may just find the answers you seek." 

"This better not be a wild goose chase old man," Arkins threatened. "Or I promise I will find you." He sheathed the gunblade to his back and strode away. When Arkins glanced over his shoulder the old beggar was gone, along with the beli.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 20, 2012)

*[The Journal of Antiquities]​*​
[Jackie D. Roberts, Begin Arc V-Recruitment of Samuel Arkins]​

[North Blue; Several Days Ago]

_‘Those that seek the Templar know this, for it is not thee that be the hunter. But thee whom shall be the hunted. Whoa be to the foolish that seek the power of the Knight Templar, they are the devil and your soul be the price. For once you have struck a deal with the devil not even the Gift of the Goddess can deliver you from their wrath. ~ Robyn Coleman as he died covering the escape of the Wreckers​_
A young woman with long fiery red hair sat on the large leather bench that was just to the left Bounty Master’s room. A placid grin crossed her soft lips as she played with one of the buttons on her large black trench coat, which covered most of her features, while the other petite frail looking hand gripped a large blood stained burlap sack. She hummed to herself with eyes slammed closed as Arkins spoke with the bounty master and collected his Million Beli bounty on Rookie bounty head Pillagio D. Morte. As his business was concluded he, Arkins, passed back through the lobby his features hidden by his skull hoodie. He didn’t even acknowledge the young girl as she sat there, but why would he? He couldn’t have known he met this woman the day before in the very bed chamber that he claimed the rancid head that he just sold. She looked much different then, her fiery red hair was a chilled blue and the large brown eyes that now lay hidden was a terrified green as she huddled from the ‘hooded demon’ in the closet. 

As the door slammed closed the Bounty Master speaks up, “Alright young lady, it’s your turn.” as a tapping is heard. The graying man flipped the filled page of the leger he wrote in as he waited for his next ‘customer’ to step in. “Young lady?” he asks, the tones of confusion set deep in his voice. “I know I saw a girl in there.” He mumbles to himself under the grinding of his rolling chair as he moved it, then with a sigh he made his way to the lobby. But when he turned the corner the room was empty, just the bloody burlap sack remained. “This is odd.” He mumbles as he made his way over to it. As he reached out to open it the sack opens and a head rolls onto the wooden flood with a sickly thud. It was Morte’s First Mate, and the look froze on the man’s face mad the veteran head collector squeamish, it was all he could do to get the head back in the sack before he hurled. “Sold into slavery my ass.” He grumbles as he pulls the drawstrings taught. ~ 

 “Connect me to Victor; Black Code: Trinity.” a famine voice says into a strange looking Den, Den Mushi. The woman that spoke was the one that sat in the lobby, though you would be hard pressed to recognize her as that long fiery red hair was gone, in its stead was short raven hair that fell just below her ears. She now wears a navy blue tank-top with a white Hawaiian flowered design underneath a sleeveless dark-gray vest. Both stop just below the rib-cage, revealing her midriff. Her shorts are khaki and fold back (showing the interior fabric to be black) over a belted hip-pack, dark-gray in color, that rests across her right hip. A flowing black and white headband is tied around her forehead while a white wristband clings to her right arm and a black cloth, that starts just below her elbow,  partially covers her left hand. Her khaki colored knee high laced boots grind on the building’s roof as she readjust her stance.  “Soundwave Acknowledges Drapper O’Hare.” Claire’s voice booms with a static ping as Arkins vanished into a seedy alleyway.

 “What have you to report Jacqueline?” Victor asks, the colorful snail mimicking the grim features that Victor bore as he spoke. O’Hare giggles at her bosses over monotone way of speaking,  “Arkins is about to depart for Serenity.” she replies to his question before he got angry with her. A vile grin crossed the features of the Den she was holding, seemed Victor was pleased.  “Excellent, make sure he departs with no incident. Afterwards meet up with the Seawolves, they already have my next orders.” Victor ordered as another static ping closes the com link. Grinning O’Hare reaches down and pulls up her giant shuriken, placing it on her back she leaps to the closest building so to shadow Arkins. ~

[Aboard the Oerba] 

 “What the hell!?” Dianna groans as she kicks about Jackie’s cabin as she, Jackie, looked over several of the new maps she had received from her grandfather.  “Don’t be so impatient, it’s only been a day since we left Lyon’s Bay, Victor said he’d be in contact with us soon enough.” Jackie states as she rolls the large map back up.  “That’s easy for you to say, your Ex Mercenary. I’m Ex Military I need to be doing something.” Dianna shouts back as she animatedly waved her arms about, this caused Jackie to lightly chuckle as she slides the map back in its cylinder.  “Its not funny, I’m OC…” ~THUD~ Dianna pauses as a large clatter can be heard coming from in front of the cabin’s door. Both women halt what they are doing and quickly make their way to the door, not sure what was happening, as far as they knew they were the only two souls aboard the ship.  “Jackie, I’m disappointed you still refer to me as Victor, I am after all your loving grandfather.” Victor’s familiar raspy voice booms. Annoyance crosses both women’s faces as they open the door with a dull creak, but that look quickly retreats and is replaced with surprise as they are confronted with the largest owl they had ever seen. 

 “Ah, I forget you’ve never met an avatar of mine.” the owl hoots as its large brown feathers start to wisp into an inky black smoke. From the haze a boot emerges and steps down onto the wooden decking as Victor pulled himself from the owls form, or rather the owl changed into Victor.  “I’m a paint man, and I’m not really here, we’ll simply leave it at that.” Victor states plainly popping his neck twice before turning his attention to the two before him.  “I’m simply here to affirm what you probably already know.” he says motioning toward Jackie’s necklace.  “You are officially of Commander Rank Jackie, meaning that you can induct people into the order at no higher of a Rank then Sergeant. You’ll find a list of the rankings in the black bound volume in your cabin, if you haven’t already. And as for you.” Victor’s doppelganger states turning to Dianna,  “You are hereby awarded the rank of Knight, you can officially take on a single squire to train as you see fit if you choose to have one.” she states touching the earring that clung to her right ear. Black bands encompass the Cross and make tribal designs.

 “That’s all fine…” before she can finish Victor places a finger on her lips,  “I know what you want, I’ve had this owl aboard the Oerba for an hour or so.” he states pulling his hand back, then reaching into his large coat he pulls a vanilla envelope out and hands it to Jackie.  “You’re next objective is on the Isle of Serenity, in the town of Radiance, there you are to track down a Journal that is currently on auction. It is called the Libri Exsequiae.” Victor states as Jackie takes the envelope.  “I suppose you don’t want us buying it then.” Jackie asks, to which Victor only smiles,  “What did you tell Tobias that day?” Victor asks tapping his chin to which Jackie replies ‘which one’,  “You know Jackie, Junko taught you this one.” Victor replies as the ink that made the proxy wisps into a light fog before fading. 

Dianna gives Jackie a confused look,  “Junko was my sensei, her first words of advice to me were as a mercenary there were no prisoners, only trophies.” ~~        

[Zion-Present Day]

The Old Beggar was already gone, two alleyways away by the time that Arkins had decided to look back, and his hunched form was gone. The toothless man’s grin turned vile as he dropped the Beli in the lap of another of the cities many beggars as the clothing he wore wisped into a light haze, from this Victor steps into the light. “Why thank you sire!” the beggar exclaims, not knowing that this day would be his last, Victor only smiles grimly as he dropped a card at the beggar’s feet. On it was the vilest mongrel dog the man had ever seen “?!” the man was speechless as he looked up to see that Victor was gone. Looking back down the ink on the card starts to flow from it and soon the silence of the day is filled with bloody screams as Victor makes his way to the Templar’s Base of Operations on Tranquility. ~ 

 “Go to Radiance, wait for the Oerba to dock, it will be south of the city, and then find this man. Make it no easy task, then lead him to the Wreckers. – Victor to a Templar Sergeant after handing him a picture of the hooded Arkins​ ~~~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2012)

*Trevor Rovert*

" I think it must be this way...wait, it is that way. It could be this other too. No, I?m sure it?s that way...but it could be this other way.Hmmm better go this way. "

The voice of a young man can be heard in the streets of a little town. By what he was speaking he probably was lost though he didn?t seem nervous about it, more than not knowing where he was, he couldn?t decide where to go.

Watching his inability to decide the path he should follow, a small girl, apparently knowledgeable of the place, approached the guy with the intention to help. As she got closer to him, she was able to see his appearance a bit better. His skin was white pale like the snow. His hair was wild and black kind of pointing backwards. He was wearing a long sleeved white T-shirt with jeans. Oddly enough, the young man wasn?t wearing any shoes or any other kind of footwear. Under his eyes shadows forming a semicircle giving him the appereance of someone who has not slept too well in a while.

_"S-sorry, may I help you? "_ The little female questioned slightly intimidated by the looks of the person who was squatting in the middle of the street.

The young man turned to look at her. His stare lasted for a few instants, what seemed to be really long for the girl, only to answer bluntly."No." Blinking twice before turning her back on him, she started to walk away still confused by the awkward moment.

" Wait! yeah, help me. "the man spoke before she could leave though as soon as she was about to step in his diretion he spoke again" No better go away. Wait, you may have some info so help me but thinking about it, you better leave. No, but you could be of help, but you could also be just an ignorant girly who knows nothing or you could be the chief of this place and know everything...yeah better help me...no, you better go home, but help me first...no...well, whatever. Have you seen this guy ? " in the end requesting for help of the girl whom already had a headache.

_" No, I haven?t " _ was her reply.

Trevor looked at her for some moments with his empty eyes before sighing." You?re pretty useless, aren?t you? yeah you must be "he stated, causing a giant vein to grow on the head of the kid. In bad mood, the girl took out a candy which immediately got replaced by nothingness. Once she looked in front of her, the pale guy was already devouring it and without a word he stood up and started to leave with a confused child behind him.

" Anyway, i need to find him. No maybe I don?t need to find him. But if I don?t find him I won?t get dinner tonight. But I could skip dinner tonight. I?m hungry though. No, maybe I?m not hungry. Wait, i?m definitely hungry, but it could be also a wound in my stomach. No I have never got a wound in my stomach...Have I ever got a wound there? yeah, i think i can remember of one...No, actually i can?t remember. Yeah I don?t have a wound there what means...I?m hungry. " ​


----------



## noblesse (May 20, 2012)

*Goodbye Lukedonia! Lupin's odyssey begins from South Blue! II*

It's still nice here. The fresh air. The cool breeze. The sound of the sails being pushed by the wind. The rocking and creaking of the frigate. A squishy, gooey, bug-like animal with mechanical devises bastardizing its body.

No, I do not know what a Den Den Mushi is. I have read about them, but I assumed them to be mechanical. I was very isolated in Lukedonia. The merchant vessels would sail into the port, but just to barter with the locals. I had no time to interact with them, nor listen to their stories of the sea. I believe that many from Lukedonia would be oblivious to the happenings of the rest of the ocean. 

"What am I suppose to do with you?"

I touch my fingertip on its head. This creature is used as a medium for communication. They have the ability to communicate with each other through telepathy. This one is small, it can only send communications over a short range. The captain must have one, and the other was entrusted to the other group of sailors here.

Ten minutes later and I'm still trying to figure out the intricacies of this Den Den Mushi. However, something distracts me. From the corner of my eye, there it is. A vessel approaches from starboard. It is too far away for me to correctly identify the type, and it bares no flag. Judging by its current speed and direction, I would assume that it is on an intercept course. 

I scramble for the harmless pink animal. I prod it's shell, and shout encouraging words to it. I responds with a frustrated look. I do not think that my communication device likes me very much.

My gaze switches back to the incoming vessel. It's vague, but I see the wave of a flag behind the ship's single mast. The flag draws closer. It's completely black, and there is some sort of symbol in the middle. It appears to be that of a rifle. 

I turn to the deck. Figuring out this communication device is a lost cause. I must alert the captain myself. His cabin was beneath the quarter deck. There isn't much time to delay.

"Will you stay here for me?"

I confirm with the Den Den Mushi. It probably does not understand me. But at least I tried. I start to move. I am now in a light jog. This is an urgent situation, and yet, I find myself calm. 

A thunderous sound stops be dead in my tracks. I turn to the source. Smoke is coming from the holds of the other vessel. Then I catch it: the sight of the iron ball as it whisks past my ear and blows a hole through the mast.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2012)

*TFIJ/AJ*

Sendo Kagawa

Jace was alive! That in itself lifted Sendo. He had to believe that he would remain so, that they would be a family again, though he suspected that they could never go back to how they were. Ironically though he had no idea how he was right now. Having been shipped from one place to another, the scene that presented itself here with Shin, Zell and Garrick had an eerie sense of d?j? vu to it.

His initial assessment of his CO was correct the first time; he really hated this cocky young shit. He was big, no doubt about it, but as he used to tell Jace _“Don’t be scared of people bigger than you, it just means that they have less going on up in their head. You think hard enough and there's always a way to beat them.” _Certainly Zane Garrick didn’t seem to be that most intelligent man on the planet.

He watched as Shin struggled with the barking and watching his friend (he had decided to call him such after the events on Bliss Island), getting verbally torn a new one, Sendo took a step forward, only to be jerked back by Gumiko whose slender hand held him back.

Sendo looked at the young girl who looked back at him in a stern silence. He wasn’t sure what she was trying to say but she seemed to not want him to get into trouble. That was enough for Sendo to hold his tongue.

Garrick’s earlier words "You're not a mother are you? Because we're going to have some problems if you are. I need to know that you'll follow my orders to the letter no matter what,"

The words did not bode well. What did being a mother have anything to do with the current mission. Garrick spoke at length about Justice. Justice. It was marines like him that tore he and his family apart. He would stay on this rickety old boat. He’d appear to fall in line, but he had to follow his own Justice, anything else would kill him with regret.


----------



## Chronos (May 21, 2012)

_Sley_​
What does it take...
For humanity to finally understand?
We are creatures like any other.
We are not above anything in this world.
Only God... is the the supreme being of this Universe.
And so...
Why do we continue to delude ourselves?​

*S*o... Here stands a man who wears the armor of the defiled. A dashing youth who stared to the distance eyes than thin as the moonlight rose form the edge of the earth. His followed as the moon positioned itself at the sky, the wind that blew in the night, the rustling sounds of wind coursing through the leaves and the waves colliding with large stones of the mountain with powerful vigor. The brown haired man, he who's eyes colored a story, those eyes that were the canvas to a story like no other. The rose, rose to it's glorious throne, a throne that was positioned rightfully on the void, the void called space. His jade colored eyes view the glimmering moon light. A serene atmosphere,  nature itself was at peace. The world fought for goals, for dreams... those only children should have. A man who has lost all, due to his carelessness, due to his growing lust for power. A man who once held the world at the palm of his hand and who quickly lost it.

"The moon is as beautiful as ever."​
*L*eaning... Soon a flash, an image that cause his head to surge in pain, his hand quickly reached for his head, gritting his teeth as that slight image... and image of blood and amber red flames. The very image that haunted him through a crisis. The crisis that he called, life. He found no interest in living, he found no interest in fighting, he found no interest in living... yet he lived. Was this but a cowards way to escape eternal damnation? Or a man who's hearts truly believes that... he had purpose in this life? That he has redemption. 

"Right... the moon reflects your eyes. There's no way I can ever forget, right? You'll haunt me forever."​
*E*ven though he was a man of fortune... he was a man who was down on his luck. Not single person could understand, but many blamed him. He had stained his hands before, but there was one precious blood that he dreaded to spill, one that caused him to lose his humanity completely, one that cause him... to become a demon. 

*Y*oung and careless... this man destroyed the love of his life. A woman who he loved more than life, wealth, fame and glory itself. The desire to obtain the heart of this woman was larger than even the world amount of pirates ambition to obtain One Piece. It was a goal, it was a dream, it was a desire to have her hand, to have her heart. Yet he killed this woman, his hand are forever stained with her innocent blood. 

"I truly have no place... in this world."​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2012)

Riza VS Yuki

The Snow Princess versus the Princess of the Thundra

Luck was not on her side today, the gnat was annoying but what resulted from his pestering was going to be a serious complication. It wasn't just the uniform that helped Yuki assess the situation and her opponent, it was the look on her face, her movement and finally her aura. As hard it is to describe, for those that choose this 'live' and manage to survive long enough, they gain a sixth sense for these things. 

"I don't know who you think you are lady but get ready for an orange jumpsuit. You are under arrest; the charge is the assault and battery of these marines. I?d offer you a chance to do this the easy way or hard way but anyone who attacks my comrades, no matter how dumb they are, must pay in blood.?

With her best fake smile, which somehow made her look adorable but guilty in a manner like a young kid who was just caught with her hand in the cookie jar...... Instead of the sweet and innocent image that she tried to take on. For some reason Yuki's face never quite managed to matched with her identity and personality, most likely those marines from before would've never been that stupid otherwise.

"I believe you call this..... Self defense?" She had raised her hands in the air, but Riza looked past this false display and her sharp eyes spotted that slight movement of the Nihonese swordswoman's leg. A shift of balance and a repositioning that indicated that criminal was already prepared for battle. 

Riza took off and as both warriors tested the waters, it became obvious real quick that this was going to be a battle to remember, and most importantly..... One both would have to take serious, not long into the battle was Susanoo finally drawn.

Apparently it did not take long for Riza to see trough her opponent's strategy, to an onlooker the first stage of the battle may have seemed to take only seconds, to the combatants? Time seemed to stand still.

"You intend to keep me at a range that favors you. That?s a good strategy, criminal. However I assure you it is not a winning one, criminal. It is a mistake many men have only to be felled by my Olivier.?

Yuki couldn't help but smirk when Riza drew her scabbard as well, crossing it an her sword as she took on a new stance. It was unorthodox, but not something she hadn't seen before. The reason for that smirk? Her master used to use his scabbard in a similar fashion, she was confident she would be able to defend against it, without having to resort to her Devil Fruit powers. She never quite felt comfortable using it when fighting a peer one on one, it felt like cheating.

Yuki released her two handed grip, taking a different stance as well. Her sword pointing straight towards her opponent while her freed hand was now close to her chest. Her weight was positioned on her left leg, the other was bent at the knee with only the toes touching the ground. 

"Show me what you have to give me!" She was going for, show me what you got, but it was close enough. That free hand of hers motioning Risa to come at her.

It was invitation that wasn't turned down by the Lt. Jr. Grade, once again she rushed towards her. Olivier was brought down first, as Susanoo clashed against it Riza followed her attack up with a strike with the scabbard. A move Yuki expected and that hand she freed up? With it she countered the non lethal blow, a chop blocking the strike. With gritted teeth she bit trough the pain, it was far from enjoyable and just this one strike would show up as a bruise tomorrow, much more of this blocking strategy and her hand would break.

Yuki did not intend to let this battle take that long, she moved to close the distance between the two. If her opponent was surprised by this sudden shift in tactics, she didn't show it as she in one move shifted her balance and twisted her wrist around to forcibly bring both Olivier and Susanoo towards the center, obstructing Yuki from advancing like she had desired.

Just as fast as Riza had adapted, Yuki followed that example and held her sword horizontal to the ground, the bottom pressed close to her chest and her once free hand was now pressed against the bottom of the sword's handle. She had her full weight, and all the strength she could muster form her legs and arms focused in this attack, a thrust with such force and lethality that the wind seemed to his out in pain. Keyword here is wind, as Riza had spun on her feet and sidestepped the strike and rotated away from harm.

Making use of both Olivier and her scabbard, she countered by pushing Susanoo down to the ground, making full use of the increased leverage offered from using both 'weapons' she had to her disposal. When the blond succeeded in doing this, she immediately followed up with an attack of her own.  A rain of sparks rained down as Riza?s Olivier raked across Susanoo as it traversed towards it target. This target being Yuki?s neck, but the serpentine woman released her sword and moved away. This startled Riza as it was uncommon for a true swordsman to perform that maneuver.

Yuki bent backwards at an impossible angle, her inhuman flexibility tested to their extremes. Olivier missed it?s mark, swinging trough the now vacant space that contained Yuki's upper body only a split second before. The Gaidoku wasn?t done yet, and as she somersaulted backwards her feet went up in the air, trapped Susanoo between them and she even managed to deliver a slash at Riza while performing this agile evasion. 

Impressed perhaps, but not defeated by this unexpected move. The blond princess managed to deflect the sword strike and jumped back herself. 

Mid acrobatic maneuver, Yuki released her nodachi and landed gracefully, like a cat, on her feet. Sticking the landing even in a manner that would've made an Olympic gymnast jealous. Susanoo spun dangerously trough the air but it too, was gracefully caught by the white princess.

"This is round three......I believe?" This would not be concluded in a timely fashion, this much was obvious, so far no blood was even shed in between all these sword slashes.


----------



## noblesse (May 21, 2012)

Is this really happening? Could it be my imagination? Pieces of wood are being banished from the base of the mast. Bolts, screws and splints patter on the deck. The frigate groans, as if suffering the pain of a lost limb. Then, there is silence. This scenario is very real.

My ears are ringing from the earlier thunderclap. Chunks of wood found some solace on my shoulder. My right sleeve is torn, and I am sure that my face has suffered some bruises. However, I must not dwell. My body still functions. I must move. I am obligated to alert the captain, and I will do as such.

I force my left foot forward. My movements are slow; it could a result of shock. Seconds later, and the ringing stops. I tread over the wooden chunks and continue my journey towards the captain's quarters.  

There it is. I can see it; the door, still in perfect shape despite the recent assault. Through the smog, I reach for the handle and push the force the door open with my shoulder. There, in the cabin, is the captain. Except his hands are bound, and he is being held at gunpoint. 

"Were you looking for him?"

The smug assailant points his weapon to me. A brown musket. I recognize it from my studies. Similar ones are used in Lukedonia, except those fire darts as opposed to pellets. The one used here appears to be an upgraded version. The wooden stock behind the barrel is an interesting addition. It's braced against the man's shoulder, no doubt to increase precision. The barrel itself is longer, and a blade of some sorts is attached to the Scouring Stick's head.

"If you stay quiet. You may even get out of this alive!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 21, 2012)

*South Blue/Taskforce Absolute Justice*
A fleet of battleships converged on the besieged harbor of Baterilla. The local government had responded by seeding their waters with a wall of underwater mines. Already two ships were lost trying to navigate a path through the maze of floating death. No sane Captain dared approach after that. Just the perfect job for a crew of lunatics. 

The *Dark Justice* boldly steamed ahead of the rest of the fleet, looking like some bygone relic compared to the sleeker and more modern battleships. Every Marine in the fleet turned at the sound of thunderous music blaring from the deck of the battered old ship. Newly promoted Captain Zane Garrick stood atop the prow of the *Dark Justice*, decked out in a custom tailored black pinstripe suit and gleaming white trenchcoat. It was a a uniform befitting a future Admiral in the making, he thought. He even had a name picked out for that momentous occasion, _Kurosame_, "The Black Shark."  

As they raced past the other ships, Garrick raised his middle fingers at all the envious and cowardly Captains. *"YOU CAN ALL GO HOME NOW GIRLS. WE'VE GOT IT HANDLED FROM HERE. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"* Behind him the carpenters worked feverishly to put the finishing touches on Garrick's master plan to get past the underwater wall of mines. Junior Lt. Umi Rolands steered the ship right up to the edge of the minefield as ordered, deftly maneuvering the ship about so that the port side faced the island. Garrick leaned over the railing, eying the swarm of mines lurking just beneath the surface. *"Fuckin pussies,"* he grumbled, hocking a loogie right into the water. 

As the cabin boys began distributing parachutes, Garrick couldn't help but grin at some of the confused faces of his officers. He hadn't exactly been forthcoming with the details when asked how he planned on getting past the mines. *"As you can see those goddamn cowards have blocked conventional entry. So that means we'll have to get just a little...unconventional." *

Three giant catapults spanned the deck of the* Dark Justice* from bow to stern. Each wooden behemoth was capable of launching a one ton boulder two hundred feet into the air. Or in this case a handful of human beings a thousand feet into the air. *"We'll drop down on those sons a bitches like the wrath of GOda!"* Garrick declared, smashing his fists together for emphasis. *"Each Catapult is aimed for a specfific drop point on the island where we believe the Baterillans are harboring their women and newborns. We'll break up into three squads and descend simultaneously. Expect them to try and shoot us out of the sky...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"  *

With the addition of Taskforce Infinite Justice, Garrick now had the luxury of deploying more assets effectively in the field. That big barbaraian brute, Kenneth, would be rolling with Garrick himself, to help crush the militia command at the center of town. Garrick pointed at that punk Yagami. He would be leading a squad into the hospital at the southern edge. Some bleeding heart doctor had vowed to protect all the women and newborns under his charge. Yagami's orders were to eliminate the doctor if he resisted and burn the hospital if necessary. As much as it begrudged him to do so, Garrick gave Yagami's girlfriend, Zylandy, the task of going house to house and sweeping up any mothers who tried to slip out of their net. He'd likely have to deal with heavy sniper fire and whatever other surprises the Baterillans had set up in the streets. 

Garrick slapped away the parachute that was offered to him, muttering something about how they were for pussies. Before mounting the central catapult he glared at his squad, eyes burning as black as coals. *"Now isn't the time to grow a conscience. This is the future we're fighting for. The weight of a few hundred lives means nothing against that of potentially millions. If you see your squadmate unable to do his job then you shoot him on the spot do you hear me!"*

_Baterilla..._
Two local militiamen stood on a rooftop near the edge of the harbor, scoping out the Marine ships. Like the rest of the would be soldiers, they were mostly husbands who had risen up to defend their wives and children. "Hey look at the ugly piece of shit," one of them muttered, pointing at a clunker of a battleship with tattered black sails. 

"HA! Get a load of those catapults. What a joke. As if they could ever-" 

Their mouths dropped in unison as dozens of Marines were suddenly launched sky high into the air and over the island. *"RAISE THE ALARMS. THEY"RE COMING FROM ABOVE!!!!"*


----------



## Cooli (May 21, 2012)

Amelia was placed in the squad under the command of Zell Dylandy. While Garrick felt Amelia was better suited to lead the mission, still calling into question Zell's manhood, Garrick felt Amelia's "feminine disposition" would interfere with the task at hand. Assigning a female to lead a mission to round up women and children was just asking for trouble in Garrick's mind. However, as far as Amelia was concerned, it didn't matter what her task was. Orders are orders, and she would follow them no matter what. After receiving her mission, Amelia put on her parachute and hopped in the catapult on the left. Once the others took their positions, the entire group was launched into the air.

While soaring through the sky, Amelia could see the residents of Baterilla scurrying about, preparing for battle as the alarms sounded. As Amelia opened her chute and began her descent, the people of Baterilla began to open fire upon her and her squadmates.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 21, 2012)

The Unnamed Crew

En route to the Island of Love, better known as Steelport.

The trip had been a quiet one, everyone needed their rest and the few there was trouble it wasn't marines, enemy pirates or even even a mysterious blond who could obliterate a marine warship in the blink of an eye. Know the only villain that occasionally reared it's head was Kai, who had made several attempt to claim the captain's chamber and was always driven out. usually with a puppy nipping at his ankles.

By the time that Steelport came into view, most had been well rested and healed up pretty nicely by then. The only exceptions seemed to be Kai and Xifeng. The former was still walking around with his right arm in a cast, the latter came across as being a bit tired. Most would've probably thought she had some trouble adjusting to life on the seas, unaware that she had some severe worries that she was hiding quite well.

"You mentioned Steelport was known for it's proficient shipwrights?"Adora asked her 'soulmate'.

"Hmm.....I guess they are pretty well known in the area, it's a pretty busy island with several popular routes towards Reverse Mountain converging here." He was too proud a Orangegrovean to give Steelport more credit, it was his people that produced the truly great shipwrights, not even Syren or Water 7 could hold a candle to them.

"And uhmm.....How do you know this exactly?" She was trying to be nice about it, but she had some doubts about his credibility..... He had his moments, but generally a lot of nonsense spewed from this lips at that machine gun rate of his.

Kai shrugged. "Spent my whole life traveling the Blues, mostly North Blue but I'm good when it comes to these things." Navigation had always come natural to him, or directions as he saw it, to the point that he had been able to fill in as a Navigator up until now while this unnamed crew sailed towards Reverse Mountain. Reliable or not, so far he had been getting by on his DF powers and some outdated and sun bleached maps in combination with his experience.

"Okay.....Because I've been thinking." Adora began. "That we may need to upgrade the ship, it's always been a bit of a....Mess." Ah sweet Adora, ever so kind, even to her ship. 

"It's a floating piece of crap, you mean." Kai generally expressed himself more strongly. 

"*Thank you Kai*."

"You're welcome babe."

The sarcasm was lost on him, instead he smiled sweetly at her while she sighed and shook her head.


"Anyways, I was thinking it's needs a serious overhaul and we've got some money from that previous adventure....." A few of the things they had picked up in the maze had been worth some money but hadn't been of further use other than that, but most of the money they had gained from that endeavor was from a particularly grateful gambler. The event always was accompanied by a money pool, where people could bet on parties to reach the end of the maze. The only stipulation was that you couldn't bet that nobody would win the maze, this meant that the house had won everytime so far but people had always remained hopefully.

When this year was different, one of the lucky winners..... Who had actually filled in the UC by mistake, as he hadn't been wearing his reading glasses........ Decided to share half his winnings with his heroes.

"So I was thinking...... I wanted to use some of the money to upgrade the ship.....From what I heard, Reverse Mountain is quite the challenge and the Grand Line even more so."

The rest of the crew, even Kai, supported her on this decision. The ship really needed it so the money would be put to good use, besides they lucked in to getting it anyways. They did have their fair share of requests. Kai was the loudest with going over his list. 
"I need a work out area or room, with good equipment." Was his first request. "Also we need a better figurehead, this one hurts my butt." If he wasn't found hovering around Adora, he could be seen sitting on the figurehead, feeling in his element when doing so.

"Also our sleeping arrangement...." He gave her a look that seemed to indicate that she should know what he was talking about.

Adora, pen in hand as she went over these requests, which had been surprisingly reasonable and very unlike Kai so far. "What sleeping arrangement? you need to stop trying to claim my room and sleep in your own room." That wasn't the worst of it, every morning she'd find Kai sleeping in front of her door, and he was always impossible to wake up. For the life of her, she couldn't understand why he did it, but also how he could sleep seemingly so sound while on that hard floor.

"But I can't sleep that far away from you, I mean I can respect that you're saving yourself for......You know." He didn't use the M word, as in marriage, anymore as he felt that he hadn't proven himself worthy of asking for her hand yet but he that didn't mean he was fully convinced it would happen someday. "I mean, I could live with a giant bed that has like a iron curtain or something but you can't expect me to be that far away from me love......My soul will die from starvation!" He grabbed hold of her leg dramatically, not letting go despite Mr. Tinkles grabbing hold of his leg as well but in a far less cuddly fashion. 

Steelport

The festival had barely started, today was the opening day but the main event would be much later, but already this donut shaped island was bustling with activity. It was generally always busy in the area, but during the spring time here it always felt like the island would be filled to the point of capacity and just a bit more than that even. 

Many just passed trough the area, the crowd Steelport catered to year round but the next couple of days many tourists and those romantically inclined would grace this 'isle of love'.

Crowds had already gathered around the lake, a regional delicacy which looked a lot like a overgrown cherry and tasted very much like own, was fed to the Water Lily Frogs. An offering of sorts, as they played the most important role of this yearly event. All around the like, there were a dozen or so, sign in booths where interested and hopeful individuals could enter themselves in the event. The sign up was more of a formality, the primary goal was to inform people to reduce incidents from happening . 

If anyone soulmates would discover each other later today? Who could know, but a few of the Unnamed Crew would be taking a gamble today.
Just like some marines on shore leave, like the TFIJ marines who needed the break after the events of Bliss island catastrophe, which in hindsight was only a minor task compared to that joint op that followed immediately after it.


----------



## Palpatine (May 22, 2012)

*Steelport/The South Side*

Steelport's southernmost side was a lot different than the rest of the ring-shaped island. A massive structure wrapped itself around the shore of the island. This large facility was Steelport marine base. From above, it resembled a wide horseshoe, fused to the southern shore of the island. 

The base had been built several years back, primarily as a means to transport state-of-the-art marine weapons and equipment to the numerous smaller bases of East Blue. These were shipped directly from the enigmatic Science Division within the Grand Line, via the calm belt. As promised prior to the base's construction, the marines rarely interfered with the island's annual celebration, unless it was simply a few off duty soldiers looking for some fun. 

This evening, however, the base was to receive an extremely important package...

*Somewhere within the base*

Two men conversed in a large office room. Instead of a desk and chair, one man was sitting down on a large red bean bag. He wore a standard marine coat draped over his shoulders, and had long curly black hair. 

Another man stood opposite to him. This man looked younger, with round spectacles and short white hair. He also wore the standard marine jacket over his shoulders. "I'm here to check on the status for the next delivery." The younger man said in a militaristic voice. 

The longer haired man leaned back in his seat flashed him a grin. "Relax, Shinsou. The package is heading here as we speak. It'll be here by tonight." 

Shinsou sighed, leaning back against a nearby wall. "The doctor hasn't told you what the delivery is yet?"

"Nope. And I doubt he will. He wanted it sent right to his station the moment it gets here."

"Ugh, that's no fun. I thought we'd at least get a peek at this delivery, what with all the commotion it's stirred up. I'd rather be down at the festival getting my rocks off. "

"Don't get antsy. What we're doing here is a lot more important than some stupid frog show...or whatever the hell they do down there."


----------



## EndlessStrategy (May 22, 2012)

Taskforce Absolute Justice
Umi Rolands
Being Launched from a Catapult

You know how they say your life flashes before your eyes as you are dying? Well then maybe, right before you take someone else’s life, the reverse happens. Maybe you are trapped in one moment, unable to move forward until you reflect on what you’re going to do a thousand times over. It had been only yesterday that Umi had been assigned to the Taskforce Absolute Justice, he had no knowledge that this would be his first mission! Garrick was a no-nonsense, no questions man, and Umi hadn’t asked around. He thought that any information he needed would be given to him, and it was; minutes before the mission began. The mission was Infanticide and, considering all of the Women and Men who would interfere, Genocide as well. He would have objected if Garrick wasn’t threatening insubordination with a bullet to the brain. They all would have objected! “Do not kill” had to be the first rule that was pounded into your head as a child, a law that was at the base of human existence. You just couldn’t do it. Umi wasn’t a sentimental fool. He realized that some situations required violence for the greater good. And in those situations he had acted as a model soldier, killing to prevent an even greater loss of life. Only then could the law be broken. But this was, this was Lunacy! Every man has a soul of his own; who his parent was has nothing to do with an infant child. And even if there was something hereditary, surely it wasn’t worth this cost. He couldn’t believe the marines would do something like this ,it was against the core of Umi’s existence. But even more than that, his father would be displeased by these actions. Every gem of kindness  his father had indulged him, it would all go to waste. Kindness repaid by wickedness. Umi was so caught up in his internal struggle, he didn’t even notice as he was given a parachute and loaded into a catapult. 

The ropes holding the device were cut loose, and the catapult’s lever shot forward like a bullet, launching its inhabitants a thousand feet up. They felt vertigo like never before, the sensation of falling up, the wind whipping like knives against their faces.  Umi jolted to attention, laying his doubt aside, focusing solely on the air. He slowed, reaching the arc of his flight then… he fell.  The same sensation as before hit him, falling at incredible speed, the ground enlarging beneath him. He pulled the parachute’s plug, opening his pack and letting the parachute rapidly fold outward. Relieved, he observed that most of the marines had done the same. They floated downward at a steady clip; at this point they would landfall in 30 seconds-

Blood spurted from the chest of the Marine nearest Umi. Instant death. They were shooting them right out of the sky! After the first, a hail of bullets followed, making up for lack of accuracy by pure quantity. Umi whipped out his Fire-Wheel blades, holding them in front of his heart and head. As he heard the panicked death cries of his  comrades he thought to himself “Just have to block until I reach land.”

The bullets continued firing. Umi blocked one that would have grazed his shoulder. 20 seconds to landfall. He kept his eyes moving in rapid motion, watching each bullet’s path. It was difficult, but he could see them. A bullet shot from directly below, Umi threw his blade to knock it aside then pulled it back by the string connecting it. 15 seconds.  The gunners were hitting more marines as they came closer to the ground. About a sixth of the squad was already dead.

A bullet tore through Umi’s throat, bursting out the other side. So much pain in an instant.  His body lurched back from the force of the shot, the burned flesh blistering against the wind. Umi coughed up blood and began to hyperventilate. Time slowed down for the second time, letting him experience it all fully.  In agony his thoughts rushed by. “So fast---I couldn’t see---high caliber.” His vision blurred…

The next thing he felt were his feet bouncing off the ground, landing him on his face.  From his low vantage point he saw roots and foliage; the sniper’s bullet had put him off course from the town, instead landing him right outside at the forest’s perimeter. He continued to breathe frantically, trying to push back the blood that was flooding out the hole in his throat. Luckily it had missed his spinal cord, but it had still hit something major. Tentatively through the breathing, because he couldn’t help but check, Umi tried to form a “BA” sound. Nothing came. His eyes widened as his breathing reached a fever pitch. He tried to take deep breaths, and tried again to no avail. He rose to his feet, full of rage and-

It was too much sudden movement, his body lurched and fell, his vision fading completely as his throat continued to bleed out.


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2012)

*Sendo - TFIJ - Shinsengumi*

“Uh…what?” Sendo said as Garrick explained his plan. Two things – killing innocent people and being launched from a catapult to do so. One after the other the marines happily plopped themselves on the contraptions and were flung into the air. Garrick had done so without a parachute. It was crazy! He was an utter psychopath!

Sendo looked at Shin with a look of disbelief, but it dawned on him that whilst he was waiting around, the marines that were on the island were carrying out that mission. This was just like what happened to him, only this wasn’t kidnapping, this was straight up murder – all in the name of justice!

He hurriedly put on the parachute, closed his eyes and gritted his teeth.

“Sendo, you’re nervous but I’d recommend you let go of that cord for the moment.” Shin advised, “You don’t want to prematurely pull at it and end up in the ocean. Just try to relax.”

The sentiment would have been received better had Sendo not noticed that Shin had a already released one parachute on the ship and was being fit with another one. 

This was as close to a nightmare as was possible. These marines were even worse than he could imagine. “Launching in 3-2-1…for Justice!” the plucky marine shouted as Sendo shouted his own battle cry

“FOR FUCK’S SAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!!!!!!!!!”

He screamed towards the land. “The cord! The cord!” Sendo pulled it and the sudden deceleration kicked in. He drifted slowly to the ground hearing angry shouts and gunfire in the distance, some aimed at him. It occurred to him that he’d somehow have to reason with the townsfolk that he wanted to help them and they would not believe a word he said.

“This day just keeps getting better and better….” He muttered as he landed with a thud and getting tangled in the parachute.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2012)

*[Sins of the Father/TFIJ//TFAJ]​*​
[Of Man and Missile, Kenneth Forescythe]​
Kenneth eyed the large catapult with a massive grin; he had heard stories about Garrick and imagined that they would be similar in both mentality and state of mind. And the notion couldn?t have been more the truth, not only were they brutes in an age of tea drinkers, they were no-nonsense bastards that got the job done regardless of what had to be done to insure its successes. * ?I like it.?* Kenneth states, that grin almost twisting to the point of sadism. Of course it wasn?t the barbarian?s fault. He was brought up in a culture where it was do or die from about the age of five, and in rare cases earlier. ?C. Commander Forescythe.? A trembling voice spoke up beside the mountainous man, the icy blues eyes of the giant cut in the Lt. Jr. Grade?s direction, a large brown backpack was firmly held in the man?s hands and soon it was extended toward Kenneth. * ?Whit dis b? lad??* Kenneth asks as he takes the burlap bag from the man. ?Sir, it?s a parachute. It?s meant to help you descend safely to your LZ.? The man replies.

A sore grimace crossed Kenneth?s features and he ripped one of the straps from its anchors which caused the Lt. Jr. to cringe, what was this man doing? * ?I dennea need any pahntywaistes makin? meh ah bigger target th?n I already b?.?* Kenneth growled as he tied the man up in the bag. * ?Sides, if I dennea survive th? fall, th?n I dennea need tae b? h?re.?* he adds as he climbs into the large bowl of the catapult, well it was more akin to a trebuchet, as the counterbalance was adjusted for the two large Marines that it was about to hurl. A moment later a lever is pulled on theirs as rope is cut on the other two and Kenneth could feel gravity wanting to pull him back down to the earth?s loving embrace, but that would have to wait for at least the time it took to reach the apex of their trajectory. Which in hindsight didn?t take long as just for a split second Kenneth felt the entire weight of his girth become nothing, and it was in that fraction of an instant that all hell started to break loose as gunfire from below opened up. 

That wild grin crossed Kenneth?s face as he activated his Kinetic Shielding which caused the bullets that hit him to harmlessly flatten on his form and fall as he did back to the earth. * ?Impact Shot!?* Kenneth roars it was his turn to retaliate as he pulled the large double headed war ax off his back that he affectionately called Ragnarok. Pulling back the blue glow that covered his body surged to that arm as he pulled it down with a snap. Leaping in that moment from his arm to the body of the ax it accelerated at incredible speeds toward the ground. ?Scramble!!? several of the militia men shout as the small group that Kenneth had targeted dispersed in several directions as the ax slammed into the cobblestone street below carving a chunk of a swath into the ground. 

It seemed to only be micro seconds later that another nest of snipers opened fire on the two as they plummeted toward the ground forcing Kenneth to pull his arms up to cover his face. The barbarian growl as he adjusted his weigh as he fell, * ?Ah ye whant tae play?!?* he snaps as he rears an arm back aiming toward the small one story building they used for a nest. * ?Impact POINT!!?* he roars throwing his fist forward which causes his frame to fire toward the ground with insane speed. The snipers in their nest don?t even have a moment to react before Kenneth?s girth slams into the structure with a resounding thud that causes it to collapses in on itself and seemingly shake the entire block. If it wasn?t known the coalition of the TFIJ and TFAJ was here, well now it was painfully obvious. 

A lone militia man was brave enough to approach the smoldering crater, but his brave efforts are only paid off by the large brute?s hand wrapping around his face, * ?Ye b? under arrest, dennea resist.?* Kenneth growls, at first the man screams from being so suddenly grabbed. But he had no intention of giving up or being a prisoner of the Marines. Pulling a dagger from his belt he sinks it into Kenneth?s arm hoping the brute would release him, but it only served to piss the large man off. * ?Thit b? whit I thought.?* Kenneth growled as he pulled the large man into the dust cloud with him. A blood churning scream followed and a bloody balled up corpse exits out the other end. War has been brought to Baterilla, and the innocent are the one that always pay in these times of darkness ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 22, 2012)

*[Carnage, in C Minor-Ravenbeard Pirates]*​
[The Bandaged Bastard and the Shadow Princess, Paulsgrave Williams]​

Even as the carnage that the Ravenbeard Pirates wrought across the ship spiraled out of control, with the uneasy alliance formed with the prisoners already aboard, there was but one cell still locked shut, still occupied by a soul that longed for the stain of blood and the smell of death. Deep in the shadows a heavily bandaged form moves, the chains that bound him grinding deeper troths into the wooden floor,  ?♪ Come on along and listen to. The Lullaby of Broadway. ♫? the figure, now audibly identifiable as a male, hoarsely sung to the beat of the screams that flowed around him like an untamable beat. A shuffling sound is heard as a faint smile traces in the darkness and the man takes in a breath so deeply as if trying to savor the anguish that ran thick in the air as if it were a fine wine. Startled eyes cut back as the eerie melody catches a pirate by surprise. It was one of the inmates that had shared this hell with the man for the past two weeks. 

 ?Ah, what have we here pretale? A mouse in a trap? Or a savior in the wings?? the man asks, his voice drained and fatigued as if his very life was being sapped as he spoke. The Pirate froze as he recognized the cell, he was brought pass it two weeks ago, he was told by his escort to simply ignore the man, that he was in solitary. It was later after he was processed he would find out why the bandaged man was set alone to rot, he had killed three of his previous cell mates even though he was bound in Seastone, and he had even bitten the nose of a guard trying to feed him clean off.  ?I see something shiny yes? A key to a spring, a means to an end. What say you poplin, will you untwine my bonds?? the man asks while taking a step forward. As the chains ground across the floor a streak of fear ran through the man as he dropped the large ring of keys, he had been just released and he didn?t want to die before he could escape. With a scream he ran from the area and the caged man only laughed as he plopped back down to a sitting position. 

 ?♫ The hidee hi and boopa da do, the lullaby of Broadway..♪? 

The banshee like wail of the man pissing himself as he fled echoed down the stretching corridors of the Shawl Vessel and startled Sabrina as she silently cut another Marine?s throat, even her psychotic shadow took pause after washing it?s needle like fingers with the blood of another. Be it pirate or Marine, that scream oozed of undignified fright. What sort of men did Shawl have working for him? Better yet what Pirate that would cry that pitifully would the Marines waste their time with? Slinging the blood from her dagger she continued down the hallway that lead from the Marine treasury, on her first come by both she and her shadow had failed to notice the locked cage of solitary confinement, but now her shadow was on high alert and first to spot the bandaged man as he was now astir,  ? ♫ I see a bad moon rising, I see trouble on the way. I see earthquakes and lightnin? I see bad times today?.♪? the sore song only pauses when the man?s weary gaze falls on Sabrina and her pet shadow. 

 ?Doth my weary eye deceive me? A queen amongst the rabble of the common?? he asks, and even though Sabrina figured it was but a ploy to get her attention she did quite enjoy the lavish comment. The woman?s shadow however was untrusting and got between its master and the man as he made his way to the front of his cage, the chains dragging heavily across the floor. As the man?s form came into the light Sabrina noted three very important things.

1.	The man was seemingly bandaged head to toe in murky stained linen.
2.	The royal purple robe he wore was tattered, soil and stank. 
3.	Seastone shackles clung to his neck, hands and feet and were attached to the wall in heavy chain.​
 ?Mayhaps, you, my nightingale will be the instrument of my freedom?? the bandaged man says weakly as he pushes a gloved hand through the bars, though it doesn?t go too far as the bared shackle keeps his hand a safe distance from both Sabrina and her shadow. Glancing back Sabrina sees the large ring of keys that the pansy Pirate dropped as he ran away, but what would she get in return? Looking back a greedy grin crosses her features as her shadow enveloped the keys.  ?What?s in it for me?? she asks as her pet laid the keys in her open palm. A sly grin crossed the man?s lips causing the bandages to lightly rustle, and then pulling back from the cage the man slides the other hand into his robes and pulls out but a clenched fist.  ?A deal to be brokered then, freedom for?? the man?s voice trails as he opens his fist.

In his palm emerald, sapphire and ruby jeweled ornaments rolled,  ?Precious baubles for the princess.? the man says taking Sabrina for the materialistic type as per the crown she wore atop her head. ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2012)

Shin - TFIJ - ShinSenGumi

Despite the way how he was rising through the ranks at an alarming pace, Shin was for from comfortable in this new role at the marines. The following orders thing came natural to him, but the people? The mentalities? The missions?

Despite his attempt hide his own worries, something he failed at when he tried to psych Sendo up and ended up ejaculating prematurely......Wait, that might've been a translation error, Shin was confident it was something with premature though.

There had been a few that declined a parachute, Shin like the rest of ShinSenGumi chose to play it safe though. So when he was all buckled up again, he followed after Sendo and Gumi and was launched in the air. He couldn't help but be reminded of a tale he heard about the old times in Nihon where a similar tactic was used. Though instead of catapults a warlord actually just grabbed and then tossed his soldiers over the castle walls and he was fairly sure those men didn't have parachutes.

Screams and gunfire snapped him out of his thoughts, this was most likely not the ideal situation for a inexperienced parachutist to break his cherry. A little below him he saw Sendo ending up tangled in his chute, Shin had a different strategy. And despite quite the klutz during the down time, he could be quite capable when the situation demanded it and so midflight he drew his new sword and cut trough the ropes. Dropping the last few feet and landing with a rolling maneuver.

The buckles holding the rest of his equipment were quickly cut through as well, freeing Shin from the cumbersome weight. He shot a glance to sniper of the team, with a nod she indicated that she well ahead of him and she raced over to Send to help him get out of the bind he was in. Shin's rarely used and rarely useful DF powers called upon and as rain of cherry blossoms started falling from the sky. While he liked his powers, as it reminded him of home, it did have practical applications once in a while like now. 

With the blossom obstructing the view of snipers, ShinSenGumi quickly sought cover and prepared their assault on the hospital.


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2012)

*TFIJ/TFAJ

Gumiko...*

'I didn't sign up for this...' Gumiko's mind was swirling as she tried to understand everything that was going on.  'Marines don't do this...' she thought turning her green eyes toward the massive man settling into the catapult.  “Captain...”  Taking a step forward to talk to him but her thoughts came a moment too late.  The two largest men she had ever seen where now hurtling through the sky toward the small town.

'This is the Marines.  They do things for the good of the people.' She began to say the words like a chant in her head as she began to put the parachute on.  'This is the Marines.  They do things for the good of the people.' she glanced over looking at her partners.  Gumiko wondered only for a moment what they thought of things but she already knew.  They would be more against it then she was.  

“This is the Marines.  They do things for the good of the people.”  This time Gumiko's gave voice to the words though they were only a whisper, she was settling into the catapult.  “You know where to point us right?”  she asked the Marine who was getting ready to cut the rope.  The only response she got was stained tooth grin.  “Great...”  she whimpered and closed her eyes just as she heard the whistle of the sword slicing through the rope.  

“Launching in 3-2-1...for Justice!”  She heard the grinning man yell just before the weightlessness kicked in and vaguely heard one of her companions yelling but the exact words were a jumbled heap thanks to her own yell.

*“THIS IS THE MARINES!”*  Gumiko could only get through the first part of her chant before she was sailing through the air.  Her stomach churned and she pried her eyes open before pulling the cord.  Once the wind stopped howling over her ears she began to hear the tell-tail signs of a fire fight.  “Great.  Didn't think of that did they?”  She rolled her eyes before bending her legs just as she landed.

“Now that wasn't so bad.”  Gumiko smiled to herself, ignoring the pounding of her heart from the adrenaline and already telling herself she hadn't been afraid at all.  “Alright guys lets head toward the hospital.”  After unclasping the parachute from herself she began to help untangle Sendo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2012)

Taskforce Absolute Justice
Garrick tumbled through the air with all the grace of a lumbering  rhinoceros, his cannon like arms crossed, scowling as the wind buffeted his face. Times like these he was glad to wear extra strength hair gel. Hundreds of feet below, the Baterillan's let loose with a salvo of gunfire. Bullets whizzed by his head barely missing by an inch. To his extreme right he spotted the barbarian glowing with some kind of freaky blue energy to ward away the bullets. A rookie screamed above him as a bullet exploded through his chest. Garrick rolled his eyes as the brat began crying for his mother, on this of all missions.  

"Pussy."  

A bullet struck him in his left bicep. Garrick didn't so much as flinch as he muttered a single word.

"Tekkai..."

Instantly his body became rigid, his muscles hardening to the consistency of iron. Bullets ricocheted off his face and body, as if hitting true metal. Garrick held his breath as his increased weight sent him plummeting downward like a huge cinderblock. The Baterillans scattered as Garrick smashed into the street, shaking the foundations of the nearby houses and sending slabs of concrete into the air. He shot out of the smoldering crater and grabbed the nearest Baterillan he could, swinging the poor bastard around like a Billy club.

Baterilla Hospital...
Dr. James Hawkins gently handed the squalling newborn babe to its mother. "Congratulations it's a baby boy." He couldn't help but smile as both mother and son made eye contact, the look of unyielding love on her face for this tiny stranger. This was why he was putting his life on the line for these people, even though he wasn't even from here. The doors burst open. A wide eyed young man stood at the threshhold, out of breath. 

"The Marines...they're here."

Hawkins cursed aloud. They still needed more time to evacuate the remaining patients. "They got past the mines already?"

"No they're falling from the sky."

"What!?" Hawkins shook his head and sighed. "Forget it." He grabbed his medical bag and strode for the door. About half a dozen men and women with rifles were guarding the front entrance, all of them volunteers from the hospital staff. Over the horizon he could see Marines descending from the sky.

"We just need to hold them off for a few more minutes," he said grimly. "Have the charges been set?"

A blond nurse nodded.

"Then Oda help us all."


----------



## Chronos (May 22, 2012)

Sley​
Here he stands, the broken man. In here staring at a sphere that glided upon the void called space. The human that stands before the large endless body of water, and the man that had just obtained a certain power, years had past and yet he had not had interest in progressing these powers, it was simply because this man did not want to battle, he expected little of himself, and he became far more selfish in return, instead of utilizing his strength to the better of humanity, he decides upon not to interfere, those who lose their lives are a product of the endless violence. And violence will never resolve violence. This was this man's ideology, his belief. The world would not progressed as long as humanity continued to fight, but yet he wore a body armor, one that enhanced his strength, but this armor had another purpose, one that would not yet be revealed to him... He blinked once, twice, three times before his eyes finally closed an envisioned the memories of a tragic past....

*[Past]*

There stood a man dressed in black luxury clothing, a tie with dark and white stripes. His hair swayed through the rhythmic breeze, eyes pigmented in jade.  Tanned flawless skin, men and woman alike formed a circle around him, as his feet gracefully coursed through the rose colored flooring, upon his grip he held a young woman, one that hair was colored blonde, blue eyes that gleamed like pearls. Dancing to a soothing tone, these two being focused on the eyes of each other, as their bodies continued to dance with flair and majestic brilliance. The soothing tunes that continued to play... their mind and heart were placed on one another. This man that stood was none other than the broken man named [_____________]

The music ended and so did they, as if their bodies, their minds were synced with the melody. They finished just in time, he held her up and part slightly, her head closing and reached his ear...

A whisper....

Soon parting the young female bowed and went on her way, the gently sound of clapping hands weren't enough to distract this man from those simple words,as he stood dumbfounded and view as she continued through the crowded floor. 

"Well, [_________] the Conqueror of lands, Man of many riches and Fame. Glorified across the land fall to the heart! I suspected as much, no man can fall to the power of the heart."

A large man with strong arms, one that holds a rather large grail upon his hands, while drinking the purple colored whine he said, not it in the least drunk.  Red haired and dressed in fine clothing, the man looked down at the young lad. One that quickly turned to meet his gaze, while his neck needed to rise, a man that size was about 7 feet tall, he broke a slightly nervous smirk as he said.

"Shouldn't you be with your date?"

The man released a thunderous laughter, even though it was loud many people did not bother to look, as they already know that it was this man, who stood before the lad.

"Anyway, good that you finished. I have a contract for you."

"That so? Slip it into my work dress, I'll get into it later."

"B-but it's urgent?"

"Can a simple man order a King? Let him wait, the contract will not be going anywhere. That is, until I'm finished with him."

The smug young lad, turned and moved towards the crowded floor, a pleasing smirk plastered on his lip, dimmed eyes that reflected pride as he walked up the large ladders that seemed to reach towards an even larger room, there he looked down at hundreds and hundred of guest.

"My people! In this celebration, we must rejoice! I who have accomplished yet another mission successfully. I have won, and liberated the people of that land from a cruel fate." 

The people cheered for a man that thought to be king, he chuckled beneath his breath, he looked down at the people that worship his very ground, and that called out his name in praise.

But little did they know, that this man, was only a killer.

_to be continued...._


----------



## noblesse (May 22, 2012)

"If you stay quiet. You may even get out of this alive!" 

And so I did. I am also alive. This man kept his word. I could have struck him down then and there. But what would that accomplish? The other ship was bearing down on the frigate. The frigate itself was in no shape to sail. If I retaliated, they would just cast me overboard. Then I would drown. That's not good at all. I stayed quiet and followed this their command.

These 'Pirates' are clever little fellows. They leave a small group of posers to scope out their prey. If the vessel is packed with bounty, the group will alert the captain via carrier pigeon: A domesticated bird which carries parchments of paper over a reasonable distance. 

Now we are here. There's some kind of cloth covering my mouth. My hands are bounded by rope, and my affects are being searched by two, tall, overly buffed and rugged individuals with a terrible odor. The crew of the merchant frigate is also beside me. We're in the holds, aboard the frigate.

The pirates' ship is beside ours. It is joined by a wooden plank. Their captain, and merchants' are currently pursuing negotiations. That's what the pirates told me, with their smug faces and horrid teeth. 

I can hear something. The voices of the people on deck. It's vague, but I am sure I heard someone say 'what'. While others burst out with laughter. However, what I hear next is very clear. And these wooden walls would do little to block this sound.

Bang; The sudden noise jumps the merchant crew. They are terrified, and they have a right to be. For it's then that I see the door spring open. Two pirates step in, and take aim for us with their muskets.

"Kill them." Says the voice behind them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2012)

*Steelport

UC*

It took a while at the Shipwright's but when the negotiations had concluded and the workers started modifying the ship per the rookie pirate crew's request. They had a lot of time to kill and their timing couldn't have been better, or say the shipwright told them, as plenty of fun events would be taking place over the next couple of days.

So the next couple of hours they explored the island, Kai was on the first to lose track of the rest. The crowds and all of the activities made it hard to keep track of each other and he spent a full hour talking and holding hands a very effiminate and shy young man who he had mistaken for Adora. The fact that neither Adora or Mr. Tinkles had a problem with this display of affection should've probably tipped him off but little Kaiser wasn't good with subleties and details like that.

It wasn't until the guy asked him the following. "So uhm.....My place or your place?" That Kai caught on. He quickly let go and looked around, in an attempt to figure what had gone oh so horribly wrong."What the...!?"

"Why are you holding my hand, I have a strict look but don't touch policy when it comes to dudes!" It seemed like a good rule to live by, and it showed his caring nature. One couldn't accuse of him not doing right his gay fanbase. 

Like a lost little puppy, Kai walked off in search of a familiar face. He could've sworn that he heard. "Call me!" As he walked off but paid no mind to it. He may be able to good when it come to finding his way while on the open sea but on land was a different matter, so while many people had started intentionally signing up for the Speed Dating Event, Kai kinda just stumbled it. Nevertheless, just like many others, Kai too was standing close to the lake but as he had already found his soulmate he had been tempted by the open bar.

So with a bottle in his usable his arm, he strolled over to one of the starting points. A swig from his scotch made him bump into someone, the worst thing about it was his senses were assaulted by a foul oder and irritating smoke. "Oi, watch it asshole!" Despite having no arms available, it did look like he was in for a fist fight with his chain smoker.

"Hey, what happened to your arm?" The situation was defused by a sweet kind natured girl, who likes so many other romantics was hoping to find true love here today. This guy with his arm in a cast was right up her alley, he had that whole tough guy bad boy going on and she wa a sucker for those..... Most likely part of the reason why she hadn't had much success far in the romance department.

"Oh....Uh I broke it.....Wooow!"As his attention was drawn away from that punk, Kai made a fatal mistake. He paused briefly while turning around, it was  sip break and with a mouth full of whiskey Kai laid eyes on the girl that had been talking to her. This mouth full of whiskey quickly became a face full of whiskey, for that girl, when he spat it all over her.
"What the hell happened to your face!" To Kai this seemed to be the more pertinent question. 

To come back on her lack of success in the romance department, while her choice in men played a role in it. Apparently her appearance played some part in it as well.

"That has to be some kind of medical condition....." He would've gone on like that for a while, if it hadn't been for the fact she swung her bag at him, breaking the strap and more importantly knocking Kai into the lake. With an assist from a helpful frog, the injured DF user was eventually fished from the lake.

*participant #113 Kaiser D. Winter & participant #89 Janice "Mrs. Potatohead" Messer

Date #0.5

Unsuccessful!*

*Elsewhere*

A certain group of marines were well deserving of a few days off and as luck would have, while the Lady Absolute Justice was being repaired at the local marine base, the marines of TFIJ were able to participate in the festivities at Steelport.

One of those groups was that of Cece and Setsuka. The two of them were off duty and while Setsuka quite literally had to be dragged away from the ship, as she was hoping to use the time to catch on all the reports she needed to process due to all of the missions the squad had undertaken recently. But Cece wouldn't take no for an answer, and she was also the driving force behind the participation of the two in the speed dating event.

*Participant  #666

Cecilia Cerie Valentine

Participant #667

Setsuka Shuushin*

"Hmmm I could get used to this." The improvised flower seat was surprisingly comfortable. "I might just have to take you with me when I leave, missy." She gave it her warmest smile and her best sing song voice. The end result wasn't pretty, the lady frog actually shivered for a good few minutes as this shebeast freaked her out."Just relax for once, dearest Setsuka."

Right next to her, seated on top of Water Lily Frog as well, Setsuka fidgeting in her seat. For some reason she anticipated a terrible experience. 

*Once again, elsewhere*

"I'm not sure about this."

"Come on sir, it'll be fun."

Shin, with a group of his fellow officers and lower ranking marines that included some of his very own subordinates in the Security Division of TFIJ, had also been drawn to the event and had signed. Some had been more willing than others but in the end Shin was among those. 

*Participant #887 Shin Yagami

16:00 that afternoon*

Due to the scale and venue it was rather difficult to centrally organize this event but as soon as four in the afternoon, all the particapents were sent out into the lake by their Water Lily Frog partners as they searched for their first date.

*With Kai*

He was still drying by the time his frog had found it's first possible. He was more concerned with finding a 'refill' as he hadn't been able to secure a new bottle before the event took off and the first one had been a bit.....Watered down. Before he knew it though, he was introduced to his first date and at first glance it looked promising. 

Long violet hair, Olive skin, now that he thought about it she kinda reminded him of Adora. Could it be, from what he gathered this event was about finding your soulmate and while he kinda ended up here by accident but it might just be that this wasn't just a big scam. He knew in his heart already that he and Adora belonged together but this would be the confirmation.

"Wait a minute." He got the feeling something was off, and with his date now up close and personal he was greeted with. 
"Hi hi, this must be a fated encounter....I can't believe my luck, running into you again like this!" It was the okama from before, the one that seemed to look a lot like Adora slightly less feminine but definitely male twin brother. Apparently it was not uncommon for the...More flamboyant males......To take a seat on one of the female frogs while they participated. 

Perhaps a bit overexcited, the okama climbed over to Kai's frog and became a bit too hands on for Kai's taste, who used his good arm to push his assailants face away. "Hey, I tell this to all my gay admirers." Kai began. "I have a strict look but no touch policy with dudes." The pirate captain had completely forgotten about the encounter before, you could almost hear Mich?l's heart breaking.....Though it wasn't a sound that reminded one of shattering glass, instead it was more of a rather girly shriek.

"Anyways, buddy I need a drink so keep an eye on my amphibian sidekick over here." He took a deep breath, just as Mich?l was wondering what Kai intended to do, the DF launched himself with his wind blast move. It was a quick trip back to one of the bars, he did end up knocking his date into the water though.

*Kai VS Mich?l

Date #1

Unsuccessful!
*
*With Shin*

He was scared out of his mind, all the water didn't make him more comfortable and these frogs didn't seem that safe but primarily his knees were shaking from the prospect of having to talk with women in a......Non professional manner. He could do it just fine when it was at work, but under these circumstances. He could feel his nose throbbing already, like it was just waiting to blast a jet of blood.

His date couldn't have been more terrifying, this tall ravenhaired beauty came into view. At first glance an individual unfamiliar with this woman may have thanked his lucky stars for getting set up with this goddess but Shin happened to be familiar with her. 

It was Commander Cecilia Cerie Valentine, his commanding officer and probably the most terrifying woman he had ever encountered. Now it wasn't just his knees that were shaking, he seeemed to have something of a seizure while he sat there with his teeth rattling in his open mouth.

"I am well aware of my beauty, but I must ask you to close your mouth or I may have to do it for you.....Boy." Not only did this 'boy' not meet up Cece's standards she sought for in a man, but she didn't even recognize one of her highest ranking officers.

*Shin VS Cece

Date #1

Unsuccessful?*


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2012)

Sley​*
[Past]*

The man witnessed as the crowed awed at his greatness, clap resounded through the area, soon the large man who's laughter roared through the crowd escaped the scene, once this man had witnessed such a spectacle he turned and continued to walk through and up the stairs, to a small room, where the large man stood a smoke in his hands and looking at him with eyes filled with indifference, as he stared at youth that entered through the door, the cigarette held gently between his teeth as he pulled a light out of his pocket and said:

"Was that really necessary?"  

"I believe so... But why sweet the small stuff. The contract?"

The pulled a slip of paper form his pocket, extending his large hand towards the young man, he gently picked it up and started to read through the words at an alarming speed. He chuckled as soon as he finished, turning the piece of paper into a small ball, throwing it to the small fire place a few meters away. 

"Pretty simplistic. Another head that I must take, the pay seems to be rather impressive."

The man lit his smoke and did not answer, the youth who's feature reflected a smug smirk continued through the room, towards a small closet, extending his hand he slid the door towards the side to be met with an enclave of clothing, from neat and fancy to regular clothing. His hands slipped through the middle and he pushed on a heavy amount of clothing to the side, to be met with an armor that had been placed in a large crystal glass. The youth's  head looked beyond his shoulder as he said.

"Are you joining? I'll be quite the spectacle."

"I will not, I have a date, remember?"

"Suit yourself."

"Shouldn't you be doing the same?"

"Quite"

Putting his suit on... he soon headed towards his destination. One where his destiny will change drastically.


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2012)

Kagura Demuri 
West Blue
The Red Wolf

"Kagura, your resent attitude towards the elders have been less than respectful." Mother said as she looked up at Kagura, he spat on the ground as he returned to his human mode, "You must see what they see, your kind is dangerous with their guns and weapons. WE are trying out best to stay away from them but what you are doing are bringing them closer to us."

Kagura looked at his mother, literally he saw her as his mother. He was raised with the wolves and the spirits as family. He knew that Day didn't respect his mother for taking him in and he knew that if given the chance Day wouldn't waste any time trying to take him down. Kagura whole existence was a big red stain in Day's eyes, like a mockery of what he stood for. 

"He was asking for it calling me a beta!" Kagura turned to his mother, "A fucking beta! I am not rolling on to my back for anyone! Especially someone that is a whiny bitch like him, and that the same reason he is acting like a pet for those damn humans because he can't do shit. He is all talk and nothing more!"

Mother looked at him and nudged him, "I was so worried, you are my only son Kagura and I'll hate the world if I lose you."

Kagura didn't say anything, if anything his mother was the only thing that calmed him down. Maybe because he was raised so heavily underneath her, ever since he was a child she was always near him and she personally taught him how to hunt, but he knew if he stayed any longer Day would give her hell.

"Kagura..." Mother called out to him, "I had you long enough..."

Kagura looked at his mother and was confused for a brief moment, but he understood her. He was at the age and plus the way he acted towards everyone else, made him stand out more. It wouldn't be too long before he began to bare his fangs at his mother.

"The fruit I gave you when you were a child, bless you with so many gifts that you have excelled in." Mother said as she stopped and got in front of him, "But now it time for the other gift that the fruit of the wolves have given you."

"And what is that?" Kagura asked as he stopped in place, his mother gave him a warm smile

"It gives you the power to search out your destiny." Mother told him, "And that why you are acting so wild, it time for you to search for the carrier of your heart. Start with your story and don't ever stop...Kagura I gave you the blessing of searching for your own special truth."


----------



## Chronos (May 23, 2012)

*Sley*​
*[Past]*

His feet coursed through the earth at astonishing speed, he did not quell in his steps, he continued to move forwards, his body clad in armor made of ebony steel, his head covered by a strange mask that had the shape of a demon, his right hand gripped a rather large spear with it's tip gleaming through the night, like flashes of light, only the blade of his weapon revealed his location through the gleam, his image seemed beyond blurred, it could not be perceived normally by the human eyes. He coursed through the land at speed that scaled to beyond 300, this was the power of a former conqueror know as  [___________].

Coming to an abrupt stop. He spear had lunged threw the back of a man dressed in navy clothing, blue with white and a medal that resembled a lower class rank. His eyes painfully sway towards the back, as he witnessed the emanating red eyes that radiated through that mask, behind it was a sly smug smirk, the jade eyes were thin, and his confidence brew with each drip of blood that fell to the earth. Slowly pulling the blade, exposing it to the void know as reality, the red thick liquid painted the earth like a canvas, with it's dark color. Beyond stood a small platoon of men, with his contract at the middle, the contract seemed powerful, calm, his eyes radiated a powerful aura. He seemed much like his old friend with the thunderous laughter, however, this man was much more fearsome, and his eyes resonated an aura of justice.

"Red Baron"



"So they send none other than you? Have I become such a troubled man?"

The man crossed his hand while he expressed his thoughts, viewing the masked man's menacing glimmering eyes. Death crawled through the spine of the men that were behind this set man. The Red Baron glanced at his platoon who watched their fallen men beneath the heel. The man had appeared through the darkness of the night, like a snake he was sneaky and cunning, he had moved through the forest at unbelievable speed. And yet, the man of crimson eyes, hair and clothing stared as if he saw only a fly that challenged an elephant. The masked youth gripped his spear, and kicked the earth within a second his was in the middle of the platoon, his hand lifted and swung, the blade coursed in a circular motion, threatening to slice the throats of the alined men. however, the man known as the Red Baron had coursed through the land and held the edge with the tips of his fingers. 

"Return to the ship. Fighting this man would be suicide for all of you."

They all witnessed as the blade was placed to a halt, his men gave a nod and rushed towards their boat, all the masked youth could do was witnessed as the moved back, his blade held in a powerful grip, he pulled however it was like pushing a mouthing, it was impossible. He clenched his teeth beneath his mask, the man looked at his eyes and witnessed hesitation, he smirked and pulled on the blade, extending his closed fist, his hand collided with his mask, the metallic surface was felt, his face had been introduced to a series of painful sensations, his hand continued to coursed through and push him and sending his body hurling through the air, until it met a rocky surface, the stone fell on his head and pain met his body, fighting through that sensation he pulled from it and his feet met the earth. 

"You're strong..."

"You expected less? Have I knocked you down your house high horse already? Honestly, I am not called Baron for nothing."

"Don't run your mouth. I still am at level 1."

His feet crouched, creating force, he propelled towards the man once more, releasing a flurry of swings that showed flair and grace, trust, horizontal left swing, spin swing, jumping strike, diagonal upwards swing, dash, back hand, stab on floor, swing kick, pull vertical downwards slash. All these amount of his were soon thrown, however, they were all... dodged? Impossible! There was no way! He was utilizing his entire arsenal of frontal attacks with flair and finesse! There was no way a man could react as fast! The baron's fist sliced the air and met his stomach, the metal had pierce through and he had been stabbed, his mouth released a slight amount of blood and he had fallen before he feet of the man known as Baron.

"All those rumor about you... is that really it? Has you're story concluded? ...Pathetic."

The Baron tuned and left without a single word... In shame, the youth laid on the earth as his body created a bloody mess on the earth. He groaned through the pain...

"Damn you."

He needed revenge... he needed to fight this man once more... he needed... he needed to kill him! None defiles his dignity! No one defiles his fighting style! He has not been defeated, he has not failed a contract yet! He will kill him, he will fall, that man... Baron will fall. 

*[Fades to black]*

...

No... No more. 

He did not want to remember the rest. The rest... was too evil. He stood as he looked once more at the void known as the sky...

"I must get going."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina's eyes flickered greedily at the precious stones, but only for a moment. Though the man clearly knew the way to her heart, she wasn't one to be swayed so easily. You didn't survive the back alleys of Water 7 without learning to recognize fools gold. She was still of half a mind to have her shadow rip the mans throat out, but there was something downright undeniable about his force of personality, not to mention frightening. He reminded her a bit of Pazzo, part animal cunning, part batshit insane. 

She glanced at him dubiously, crossing her arms and letting the keys to his salvation dangle carelessly from her index finger, a casual reminder of just who held the power in this half assed negotiation. All the while her shadow hovered beside the cell, ready to pounce at a mere command. "Hmph...emeralds, sapphires, rubies. Those things I can get whenever I please. I'm the worlds greatest thief after all."   

Sabrina leaned forward slightly, tipping her bejeweled crown to the side so that it sat on her head at a jaunty angle. "Do I want the finer things in life? Deserve them in fact? You're damn right I do. But that's just a little part of it. What I really want is to see a certain class of inbred nobles burn in hell. And if I can't get that then I'd gladly just see the world burn as a consolation."  

The malice that danced behind her violet eyes was palpable. Just the mere mention of those bastards made her seeth with rage to the point that she had to clench her fists tightly. Over fifteen years and she still hadn't gotten over that fateful day. "You think that's too much to ask for your freedom?" 

The prisoner chuckled. "Ah a woman after my own heart." 

Sabrina grinned at his response. She tossed the keys through the bars and backed away cautiously. Sabrina's shadow loomed protectively behind her should the man try and attack,  sprouting long and jagged claws from its inky black fingertips. She was more likely to pull a disappearing act if he suddenly lunged at her, but didn't think it would come to that. It was just force of habit. Life with those two lunatics Pazzo and Lupe had taught her to always be on her toes. 

*East Blue/Helen...*
Helen debated staying, if only to see the tournament through to its blood soaked conclusion. She had no doubt of her inevitable victory of course, but after learning that her father's hired thugs were nipping at her heels, out welcoming her stay didn't seem like much of a good idea either. She felt slightly ashamed, as she wandered the docks, searching for a suitable vessel to hitch a ride on, preferably to the Grand Line. Running just wasn't her style. The giant crimson steel broadsword strapped to her back was a testament to her no guts no glory attitude, to meet a threat head on with all the force she could muster. This time she had to swallow her pride and move on. Though she silently promised herself never again. 

Eventually Helen came upon an ornate merchant galley by the name of _Sea Rose_. She was a beauty, sails trimmed with cloth of gold, and an ebony hull inlaid with a delicate golden scrollwork. The ship reminded her of her father's personal yacht, though not quite so large and ostentatious. A crew of burly sailors were busy at work loading heavy crates into the ships hold. After some asking around Helen was pleased to discover that the ship was heading for the Grand Line, specifically the islands of Arabasta and Jaya. Helen smiled and made a beeline for the nearest bar. 

She waited until the dead of night to board the vessel, easily sneaking past the snoring watchman. She chose a spot deep inside the hold that was stuffed with expensive rugs and silks. The smells of exotic spices and oils pervaded the hold, evoking images of far away lands. Compared to the fishing trawlers that she usually hitched a ride on, this was indeed the lap of luxury. Helen carefully propped her sword against the wall and rested her head against a rolled up carpet. It wasn't long before she was sound asleep, dreaming of the next level of competition which awaited her. Live by the sword, die by the sword. 

"Grand Line here I come..." she mumbled with a dreamy smile. 

She was still fast asleep as the _Sea Rose_ set sail at first light. When she awoke sometime around noon, snapped out of sleep by the sharp tang of smoke wafting under her nose, the ship was on fire. Up above she could hear the roar of  cannons and the clashing of steel. Then came the screams. 
*
"PIRATES!!"*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

" Row,row, row your boat 
Gently down the stream~ "

He was, once again, in the middle of the vast sea on a little boat that he stole not long ago. This time, the ship had a sail unlike his last one. His spiky brown hair moving along with the breeze of the sea while he sings. In truth he was singing something childish but he needed of something to get rid of his boredom. What was better than a song then? 

" Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, 
Life is but a dream~ "

Still singing, Van walked over the edge of the deck. It had been days since he left Fist Town where he got separated from Diego. He wasn?t really interested in it anymore though, in the end he probably could be able to reach his dream on his own and only thing he should do was to give his all. That was what his train of thought reached as a conclusion.

A sigh followed by Slayer turning his back on the sea was what came next before he could open his eyes once he finished singing. He has been sailing around the East Blue for days going wherever the wind could take him but he was already getting impatient. He has not seen a single island in days.

" Seriously, man. I?m booooored!!! "he let out for himself, taking out a bit of his frustration at not having anything to do. 

Quickly, the gunner walked over to the mast and climbed up. Stopping once he was almost at the top, Van started to inspect the surroundings; his highly developed sight allowing him to reach many kilometers with his eyes without taking much effort from him. Narrowing his eyes a little Slayer noticed an island, he wasn?t able to see it all that well sicne it was a little far away but apparently there were houses near the coast. 

A smile appeared across the face of the young sniper who jumped off the mast and landed on the deck of his stolen ship with ease.

" Nice! I bet I will be able to get some drinks and talk with some fine ladies there. "he said to himself cheering up and getting a positive stand to his by now, pretty strange, bad luck respecting the crews he has been part of.

" Then, let?s get going. "

He spoke already taking the wheel and changing his direction towards the spotted island.​


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa - TFAJ/IJ - Shinsengumi*

He felt his parachute being torn open by Shin and Gumiko and attempted to stay still as blades jabbed and tore through the white cloth. Once they had freed him they quickly made their way towards the hospital under the cover of some sakura, reminding the simple carpenter that he too had devil fruit powers – a fact he easily forgot.

“Ah! I could have restored the ship as we were passing through the mines!” he said, his hindsight being 20/20. “actually, I doubt I could have. That’s a big ship and…....wait.”

The other two kept walking ahead, not hearing Sendo’s mumble. The hospital loomed closer and there were shouts of men and gunfire. 

“Hey…wait!”  Sendo said more forcefully now. “Are you two really ok with this? I mean, Gumiko, I really don’t know you but as a woman…a potential mother…this act….killing children….are you really ok with it?”

Sendo looked to Shin, “And Shin – we’ve been through a lot together. I respect your sense of justice and your honour but doesn’t this just seem wrong to you?”

He looked up at the hospital and clenched his teeth,

“I…I can’t do it. I’d never be able to do it. I couldn’t look at my wife or child again knowing that I did such a horrible thing. I couldn’t look at my mum or dad – they’d have a heart attack knowing that I’d stooped to such levels. I don’t care if this kid is the Pirate King’s, it’s done nothing wrong! Innocent in every sense of the word! Protecting the innocent, isn’t THAT what the marines are all about? We should be trying to get these people to safety not butchering them!”

Sendo looked almost pleadingly to his two partners. He’d already made up his mind, if they were going to go through wit it, he’d leave them and save as many as he could. He had to stay on the Dark Justice – he had to soften whatever blow Garrick decided to land on his target.


----------



## Eternity (May 24, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Pirate Queen; Once in a Milennium?]​
The life on board the Love Pirates was once again beginning to lighten up. Healing from such a huge emotional blow takes time, but Tiana had been a great help recovering from it.

Mari could usually be seen haging around Tiana. Talking, hugging and lauging together. Or rather, Mari would talk with, hug at and laugh with Tiana. A lot.
The three of them developed a rather crazy relationship in the two weeks  they have been at sea after the Fort Worthrow incident. Eris usually keeps to herself, but Mari is adamant in trying to include her more, so once every evening, she brings out an empty bottle of sake and plays "Truth or dare".

After an espesially emberassing round of said game, Eris, now wearing a maids outfit, stared solemnly into the abyss of the salty ocean. "Not to ruin the fun, but where exactly are we going? We have been traveling for two weeks already."

Mari, now haning over Tiana's shoulders, nuzzling her neck, turnes to Eris with a smile. "I told you before, it's a secret~" she said  playfully, returning quickly to cuddling with Tiana.

"Uhm, I am also...starting to wonder a bit." Tiana says carefully, still feeling uncomfortable with Mari's show of affection towards her. 
"I'll give you a tip. It is a sight of a milennia~"

Eris' eyes shot towards Mari and Tiana, a surprisingly surprised look on her face. "The Millennium Cave? We are going to the Melliennium Cave?" she said loudly.

Mari grinned, while Eris almost seemed scared. Tiana looked like a big question mark. 

"Yes~"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2012)

*South Blue/Baterilla...*
Hawkins closed his eyes as the Marines approached, tapping into the sixth sense which was a side effect of his Devil Fruit power. In his minds eye he could see the devil fruit users among them, glowing like bright embers in a pitch black void. There were just two that he could sense, one who's aura glowed with a slight reddish pink hue. Almost like cherry blossoms, he thought. _So that's his power._ Another had a flickering aura which Hawkins had trouble getting a bead on. The ability was unknown to him.  

Hawkins boldly stepped forward, pausing directly in front of the hospital gate entrance. The remaining hospital staff took position along the gate, aiming their rifles. He could sense their fear. Hell he was scared shitless himself. They weren't soldiers. None of them asked for this, but here they were all the same, putting their lives on the line for the mothers who were in their care. 

He eyed the squad of grim faced Marines and turned towards the man who seemed to be in charge, the one with the aura of cherry blossoms. "So this is what the Marines have sunk to huh? Rounding up young mothers and murdering their babies." Hawkins shook his head and nervously wiped the sweat from his brow. "If there's any humanity left in any of you, please I beg of you...don't do this." 

_Just a little more time,_ he thought. 

Deep beneath the hospital, in a fortified room of steel, dozens of mothers huddled together in fear. The panic room was Hawkins idea. He knew he couldn't save them all, but maybe, just maybe, these few would make it to see another day. 

_In the center of town... _
Retired Marine Commodore and current Mayor Robard D. Solo glanced at the young woman who sat calmly by the window, her hands folded over her lap. She bit her lower lip nervously at the thunder of chaos slowly spreading towards them. There was something else though, a look of defiance in her eyes that spoke of a deep well of inner strength. He admired her courage and inhuman willpower. It was no wonder that she attracted the Pirate King's affections. 

"Just act normally lass," he told her. "You've got nothing to fear as long as you don't give 'em a reason to suspect you."   

She nodded with a bitter smile. The sadness in her eyes nearly broke his heart. "Thank you." 

"No need to thank me. This old Marine's gonna go down the way he always wanted to..._fighting_." Robard strode out of the cottage to meet his fate. 

Garrick and Kenneth laid waste to the Baterillan resistance, wreaking block by block devastation in their wake as they smashed their way to the center of town. Those Marines who made it to the ground in one piece quickly began fanning out among the houses, rounding up all new and soon to be mothers. 

Garrick laughed madly as he stomped through the street, using a giant signpost as a makeshift club. He took aim at a nest of snipers holed up on the rooftop of a general store across the street, hurling the signpost like a guided missile. The rooftop exploded in a grisly cloud of brick, mortar, and blood. Some pukeface actually tried to sneak up on him from behind with a knife. The nerve, as if he he couldn't the punks fear from a mile away. Garrick spun his left arm around without even looking, backhanding the young man so hard his head spun around nearly 180 degrees. A woman screamed from a nearby window, probably the losers wife. Garrick sent the crumpled body flying with a kick. 

*"THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ACCEPT PIRATES INTO YOUR HOMES. IF YOU LET EVIL FESTER IN YOUR OWN COMMUNITY THEN JUSTICE MUST BE DONE!" * 

"I knew that boy!" 

Out of nowhere Garrick registered a fast moving object streaking towards him from across the street. It wasn't until the last second that he recognized it as an incredibly large steel coated fist. *BABOOM!* The punch sent him flying headfirst across the street and through the window pane of a barbershop. Garrick slowly climbed out of the shattered storefront, rubbing his jaw. His eyes narrowed when he saw the short but hulking middle aged man standing in the center of the street. The name of "Roughneck Robard" was still revered among the Marines. Garrick had even modeled himself slightly after the man. Seeing what had become of the poor bastard hurt Garrick almost as much as that last punch.  

Robard stood in the center of the street, his thick tree trunk like arms and fists covered entirely in plated steel. He wore his old Commodore's uniform. The suit was a bit tight around the midsection but still as immaculate as it had been when he first put it on. Robard spat in the direction of Garrick and Kenneth. "What the fuck do you punks know about justice huh? I served on the front lines for over forty years. You're no Marines. No...you're the real monsters!"   

He waved them on. "C'mon then big boys. Come and fight a real Marine."


----------



## noblesse (May 24, 2012)

Kill them? After all our cooperation, this is what we get? I can see two men march themselves toward us; with proud grins on their faces, they lift their muskets to the two crewmen beside me. 

Kill them? I still can not believe it. Who are they to take lives? Who are they attack, vandalize and rob the hard working merchants of their loot? Who are they to storm this vessel, tie us up and rid our presence from the world? Who do these men think they are? 

I peer at the door. I can see a body laying on the deck. It must be the captain; the frigate's captain who had been negotiating with the pirates. They murdered him. He's laying in a pool of blood right now. And this is to be our fate? They want to kill us too?

Kill them? The muskets fire, and the two men beside me drop to the floor. Their faces are to the floor, and blood is seeping from their stomachs. The murderers smile at each other. Next, the nozzles point towards another crewman, and me. 

Filth like them do not deserve to roam free. They should be caged. Their hands should be bound. Their nails should be plucked. And they should be forced to endure all the agony that they have inflicted. Today I will be their judge. I will determine the strength of their punishment.

I lean forward, stamp my heels on the ground and push my body up. I'm on my feet, I can see the puzzled look on my executioners' faces. I charge forward. They both take aim, and ignite the gunpowder in those pellet shooters. I strafe to the left; the iron bullets manage to clip my collar.

I am on one of them. I twist my hip, and launch my elbow into his chest. He lets out a cry and staggers towards the door. The other thrusts his rifle at me. I squat down, turn, and sweep my heel towards his. The man falls and drops his weapon. The other makes a hasty retreat, and shuts the door behind him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 24, 2012)

South Blue/Baterilla

Shin Yagami - TFAJ/IJ - ShinSenGumi

?Hey?wait!? Sendo said more forcefully now. ?Are you two really ok with this? I mean, Gumiko, I really don?t know you but as a woman?a potential mother?this act?.killing children?.are you really ok with it??

Sendo looked to Shin, ?And Shin ? we?ve been through a lot together. I respect your sense of justice and your honour but doesn?t this just seem wrong to you??

He looked up at the hospital and clenched his teeth,

?I?I can?t do it. I?d never be able to do it. I couldn?t look at my wife or child again knowing that I did such a horrible thing. I couldn?t look at my mum or dad ? they?d have a heart attack knowing that I?d stooped to such levels. I don?t care if this kid is the Pirate King?s, it?s done nothing wrong! Innocent in every sense of the word! Protecting the innocent, isn?t THAT what the marines are all about? We should be trying to get these people to safety not butchering them!?

The young marine expected this, it didn't mean it made it any easier on Shin. The mission itself was weighing heavily on his heart but orders were orders, there was no getting around that.

"Sendo......" He took a deep breath to steel himself. "This is neither the time nor the place for this, so........As they say....Man up and shut up." He got that slightly wrong, but what it came down to was that Shin was psyching himself up really. He knew Sendo well enough that he would not be able to do this, but Shin could not deal with this......Not now.
"I need you and the infantry men." He cast a glance around to some of the lower ranked marines that had also been parachuted in. "To enter the building and round up everyone inside, I need you to make sure this happens." He did not look at Sendo, as a matter of fact he hadn't even been able to look him in the eye while he had been saying all this, but he was looking at one of the TFAJ marines. Tasking him with the duty to make sure a squad would sweep the building.

"Gumiko, I need you to take the riflemen and position yourselves on the roofs of the surrounding buildings, fire at anyone that tries to leave the building or is foolish enough to glance out of a window." He wasn't sure about Gumiko yet, but with her at least he didn't dread that he might be forced to kill her before this mission was over.

"Sendo, I suggest you get going." Shin prepared himself for the worst case scenario, that Sendo would do something foolish...... He hoped that at least this way his friend had enough of a head start to escape from his sword.

"I will handle this gentleman." Only now did he focus on Hawkins.  It was not that he was underestimating the doctor, that poor little Shin alone would be enough to take down this man that was most likely doing the right thing here in this situation. But this seemed to be the best solution, he needed distance between him and Sendo and a life or death battle with a powerful opponent was the best method of distraction at this point. 

"So this is what the Marines have sunk to huh? Rounding up young mothers and murdering their babies." Hawkins shook his head and nervously wiped the sweat from his brow. "If there's any humanity left in any of you, please I beg of you...don't do this." 

"What you ask of me, I can't do.....At the same time I know you will not step aside so that we can avoid any further needless bloodshed." He readied his blade. "I trust in Oda, things will work out for the best......So whenever you are ready.........."


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2012)

*Steelport*

*The Overkills try speed dating!*

The pirate crew were sat down on their frogs in the middle of a giant lake.

“Officially the weirdest thing I’ve seen.” Dante said, after buying an assortment of booze.

They had just arrived and Dante was straight in there with a bottle of beer and a big grin; he was out to have fun. Vergil stood, looking at the frog next to Dante.

“What is the purpose of this?” Vergil asked

“To have fun! You know, loosen up, chill out, talk to some beautiful women and have a laugh. Sometimes there is no purpose.”

“Fun? A waste of time and energy.” The swordsman sneered

“I bet I can get more telephone numbers than you.” Dante baited.

“Your little game won’t work. I have no desire to engage in such a pointless contest. I only care about the sword and…”

“Ok, well Mr sword, to defeat your enemy you need to know them right? And you’re about as close to a Hermit as you can get so how are you going to know your enemy if you have no base to compare them to!”

Vergil looked at his idiot brother and thought about what he had said. Without another word he sat down on the giant lily and was ferried around to a woman. He looked intensely at the person opposite him. A pretty young raven haired woman sat opposite him, with her arms at her lap and looking down nervously.

“I have already won against a person like you.” Vergil said closing his eyes

“W-what?” the girl asked meekly.

Vergil’s eyes snapped open, piercing her soul, “Your lack of confidence is apparent, fidgeting profusely with your fingers, avoiding eye contact. Even as I’m staring at you, your cheeks are going slightly red and there is a then bead of sweat forming atop your forehead. As a woman, your hair is covering your face, indicating you have no pride in your appearance which would also indicate a person with some sort of anxiety in one on one confrontations. If you were my opponent I would barely look at you. I’d walk away, knowing that you were an utterly useless human. Killing you would be doing you and this world a favour.”

The girl stood up in tears pulled back a hand to slap Vergil, who blocked it and threw the poor girl into the lake. 

Dante sighed and put one hand over his face. “That actually went better than I expected.”


*Ike.*

Somehow the little man had found himself on the speed dating course, if only because Hero Dante was also participating and also because he could ride on giant frogs! Ike was staring at everything around him, not noticing that the frog had stopped in front of a girl.

“Hello?” she asked curiously

“Hi!” Ike reached for his glass of milk and took a swig, like Dante did “My name is Ike Toll! That’s my sister over there. Hi Anya!!”

“Well, it’s a pleasure to meet ya Ike!” the friendly blonde said

“Yup! It’s a pleasure to meet you too!”

“So, why are you here? You lookin fer love?” she asked with a bemused expression on her face.

“Um…you can’t look for love! How can you find love when you can’t see it? Silly!” Ike said with a confused look on his face, “My mum always said that love is in the heart so unless you are going to tear me open I don’t think you can find it. Wait, you’re not going to tear me open are you?”

“Haha…no…I’m…” the girl laughed but Ike already had the idea in his head.

“Help! This woman is a bad girl! She wants to tear me up and take my heart! Mommy save me!”  Ike panicked and started the wuss fight hand motion

It was then that both people noticed a small ball fall from the sky and land between them. The girl picked it up and inspected it. “I wonder what this…”

*BOOOM!*

The girl was left wide eyed, face charred and smoking, with her fringe sticking up a good 6 inches. Ike looked around and saw Sougo leaning against a tree. He waved and Ike waved back enthusiastically, not understanding what had just occurred.


----------



## Vergil (May 25, 2012)

*Sendo*

*Shinsengumi*

“Y-you’re kidding right…?”

The older man staggered backwards, away from Shin. He waited for the turnaround. The moment when Shin would spin around, slice up a few marines and save the day – that’s the type of man Sendo thought he was. He wasn’t; and he didn’t. He stood there barking disgusting orders, his eyes were serious. 

Sendo knew he was in a precarious position. He was in enemy territory on the cusp of mutiny. He would be gunned down by both sides if he wasn’t careful, though he wanted nothing more than to run up to Shin and smack the holy hell out of him. No, he wouldn’t believe that Shin was as evil as Garrick – it was that damned upbringing of his! Deep down he believed Shin was a good person….he had to be. He glanced at the hospital,

“No…you’re right…orders have to be followed.” Sendo said through gritted teeth. He looked at the Doctor with a pained expression. He was young and seemed cowardly at first but as the situation worsened, his resolve seemed to get stronger. But this was Shin he would be up against, the doctor stood little chance against him. As Sendo backed off from the marines, the doctor glanced at him curiously. Sendo met his eyes and their wills met in that moment but given what was at stake they could not trust their gut feeling about each other.

“I’ll make sure no-one escapes through any other exits.” Sendo shouted back at them. Even if Shin and Gumiko knew that he was a traitor to the Dark Justice, he believed that deep down they would overlook this. As long as the illusion of him following orders was present it would be fine. If not, then at least he would die doing the right thing. Finding his family was important, but he needed to live up to the example he had always set for Jace, or else he would be a ‘do as I say not as I do’ parent.

“Sarah…Jace…give me strength…” he whispered and ran off to the other side of the building.


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2012)

*TFAJ/TFIJ...

ShinSenGumi...

Gumiko...*

?Aye!?  Gumiko said nodding toward Shin.  He was her superior officer so she had to do what he said but she couldn't help letting her eyes flit back to Sendo.  She could sympathize with him.  Gumi understood where he was coming from.  It did help easy her conscience to know she wasn't on the front lines.  They were watching for those that fled the hospital but would fire on anyone unless she had to.

Moving into position while ordering the other Snipers into their spots she continued the previous chant though kept it in her head, being very careful to allow the other Marines to hear and think she might doubt the orders.  That she might doubt the chain of command.  'This is the Marines.  They do things for the good of the people.'

Shin was still barking orders as Gumiko got into position.  High up and behind Shin.  Her chant still rushing through her mind.  The metallic clicks accentuated each word as she put her beloved rifle together.  Stretching out she put her eye to the scope.  ?This is the Marines...?  She whispered softly and pointed the weapon toward the main door.

Gumiko's mind was still working, trying to forget what Sendo had said but at the same time thinking over his words.  The only way she continued forth and didn't put her gun away was to think about their commanding officer of the mission.  Captain Zane Garrick or soon to be anyway.  Just the thought of the man made her shiver and a light coating of sweat to form on her forehead.  The man was impossibly large, dominated by his sheer muscle mass and might be considered good looking.  

At that thought Gumiko blushed slightly and shook her head bringing her thoughts back.  In one move he could wipe her out.  He would think about it less than if she killed a fly and he would use less strength to do it!  With that thought she hunkered down and once again aligned her shot.

?Sendo...?  Gumiko's head snapped up when she heard the man.  ?What is he...?  It clicked quickly and shuddered slightly, the image of the powerful, dominating Marine once again popped into her head.  Only this time he wore a sneer and was popping the older man's head.  The vision only lasted a second because the Doctor had walked out of the hospital.  

Most of Shin's words and the Hawkin's response reached Gumiko on the wings of the wind and she could tell the man wasn't going to back down but she figured he might if he had a bit of assistance.  So when Shin pulled his sword and Gumiko lined up her shot.  

Squeezing the trigger with a light touch one would give a lover she aimed and fired.  *BAM!*  The sound echoed around the surrounding area causing many jumpy fingers to twitch but luckily most didn't add their shots to the mix and Shin didn't flinch.  Hawkins on the other hand jumped about a foot.  

The shot hit the dirt right between the man's legs causing dirt and rock to sly up and hit his legs.  He gasp and put a hand on his chest before looking down and checking himself over.  Just like the words that floated to Gumiko, the obvious metallic clicking of another round being put into the chamber was heard by the men on the ground.  

Hawkins' swallowed hard but stepped back into his original position and continued to stand his ground.  At least for the moment.


*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...

What did he do this time...*

The young woman had been ecstatic to have the repairs done to the ship, even the small job she had pulled the man aside to tell him about.  Life was good.  They had survived the last thing that Kai had gotten them involved in and it didn't look like he could actually cause any trouble this time.

?How wrong could I have been??  Adora mumbles to herself as she looks down at the back of the frog.  In all fairness this wasn't Kai's fault that she was sitting on the back of a giant frog in the middle of the lake doing some speed dating thing.  Unfortunately with everything else that had happened, Adora was finding it just too easy to blame the poor guy for anything and everything that goes wrong.

?Soulmate huh??  the young woman shook her head and sighed.  'I don't want to find a soulmate.  I am in control of my life and will always be.'  Adora said firmly in her head and sat up a little straighter when she felt the slow moving amphibian bump into another one.  She had just turned her head to see some white haired guy with a bare chest and a flashy red jacket grin at her.

?Dante has arrived.?  He purred looking at her and began to send flirt heavily.  Very well too but Adora  just let her body slump back into its original position and her mind began to move again. 

'Are all men like this?'  Adora wondered letting her finger draw imaginary lines on the frog's back.  She heard a couple of the statements and rolled her eyes.  'Wonder if Kai trained with him.' she thought then scowled.  She should be flirting and having a good time not thinking about that little brat.  

Looking up Adora opened her mouth to say something then realized that the man hadn't the slightest idea that she hadn't said word.  ?Guess it wasn't meant to be!?  She said and waved just as the frogs began moving apart, much to her relief.  Adora straightened up and decided the next one she would have fun with.



*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

The last couple of weeks were a blur and Tiana wasn't any closer to figuring out who she was then when she had met the bunch.  She had been hoping that at some point something would of click, anything would do no matter how small but nothing had come to her.  

Then their was the showing of affection.  She knew or rather hoped the woman was just being caring, sweet, and friendly.  It wasn't that she didn't enjoy it was just that she had no idea what her life had been like before.  'Am I married?  Do I have children?  Are my parents alive?  Where am I from?'  Nothing popped into her mind but a blank darkness.

Tiana had to admit though that the other two really helped keep her from dwelling on things.  A perfect example was the game they just played and the fact that Eris was wearing a maid outfit and acting like this was an every day occurrence.  Tiana would have laughed but that's when Eris brought up their destination.

?Millennium Cave??  Tiana let the words roll off her tongue and then shivered.  ?I don't know if I like the sound of that.?  She looked up at the pair.  ?What is it and why are we going there??  she asked looking from Eris to Mari who had straightened though her arm was still around Tiana.


----------



## Kuno (May 25, 2012)

*The Overkills...

Lets try finding a sucker!*

The red head couldn't believe her luck.  ?A perfect opportunity to meet the biggest suckers in the area.?  She looked up and grinned at the other woman.

A bemused expression crossed Kiya's face.  ?What do you mean??

?Really??  Heather rearranged her breasts, making sure they were sitting well and would taunt any man that looked.  ?A body like that and you haven't figured out how to use it to your advantage??

?I don't...?  She continued to look confused.

?What she means is to flaunt it.?  Anya strutted froward, exaggerating her movements.  ?And, men will give you anything you want.?  Heather lifted an eyebrow and looked at the gnome.  ?Hey, men are all the same it doesn't matter what breed they are, only that they are men.?  Anya huffed and crossed her arms.

With a laugh Heather shook her head.  ?Well the little witch is right.?

?Of course I am but that doesn't mean every woman has to be a slut like you.?

?Well then you will live a poor lonely existence.?

The two stood glaring at each other and Kiya stepped forward between them.  ?I think they are waiting for people to get on the lilly-pads.?  Kiya pointed toward the crowd and the people now moving across the water.  

?Well we better get going.?  

?Have fun.?  Anya waved and leaned against a rock.

?Aren't you coming??  Kiya asked pausing for a moment.

?Hell no.  I have enough problems dealing with Ike.  Do you think I want another one??  And she pointed with a dramatic sigh at her brother who was already riding on a frog and causing chaos.  She glared toward Sougo who was helping him along.

?Okay...?  Kiya walked away and stepped onto one of the frogs right behind Heather.

?Now remember what I said...?  Heather reached over and began arranging Kiya's assets.

?I...I don't...?  Kiya blushed deeply and pushed her hands away.

It didn't take long before Kiya was sitting in front of a man.  He wasn't bad looking but he was talking directly to her already offended breasts.  ?I...I'm Kiya...?

?Yes you sure are...?  The man licked his lips and reached forward to grasp her.  He didn't know what came over him just that he felt the urge to touch.

?How dare you!?  Kiya shrieked and tossed the man unceremoniously into the lake.  

Heather sighed from nearby and shook her head.  ?He looked rather rich and you could have gotten a lot off of him for just a grope.?

?I don't think so!?  Kiya snapped, her face a crimson color and with that the two frogs drifted in different directions.



*The Firecrackers...

Bridget...

Where did he go?*

The ship bobbed up and down on the soft waves.  The rope that kept it attached to the dock creaked and men glared as they walked by.  ?I...I d-don't think w-we can stay m-much l-longer...?  Bridget let her hand rub the top of the biggest dogs head absently.  They were told a couple of days ago that they had to leave the pier to let other ships dock.  

They had stretched out their stay as long as they could but Kent, their Captain, still hasn't shown his face on the ship.  They had searched the entire town more than once.  Even put up fliers like they were looking for a lost puppy.  Yet nothing had come of it.  He had disappeared into thin air.

?S-so what sh-should w-we d-do??  She stuttered and looked back over their motley bunch.  ?They w-will t-tow us out event-tually...?

*?You really are an i-imbecile.?*  Hal the computer that lived aboard the ship loved to mock Bridget's stutter.  *?Elect one of these other idiots as Captain and sail away.  If he is around he will find us eventually.?*  Not like Hal even cared about the man, he was bored and he wanted to see new places, not just this boring old dock.  As it was he could already describe each board with exquisite detail.

?I...O-okay...?  Bridget blushed brightly and pushed her glasses back up her nose.  

A sigh came from the speaker and everyone knew if Hal had hands he would have facepalmed.  *?W-would you l-like a suggestion??*

?Um....I-I g-guess...?  the dog turned and licked her hand with assurance.

Hal knew he had to tread lightly here.  He could antagonize Bridget all he wanted, she never fought back but the others just might toss him over board.  *?Well, you aren't smart enough nor are you loud enough. I don't think that Ral would want it, it would take away from his nap time.  Doc...?*  There was something about the man that Hal couldn't put his chip on that bothered him but he wasn't sure what it was.  *?More calculations are in order.  I will return momentarily or y-you could figure it out your damn self.?*  A slight hiss followed and Hal stopped speaking.

?W-well??  Bridget looked at the others questioningly and waited.  She drove the ship she wasn't going to make any decisions.  Let them figure it out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2012)

*South Blue/Baterilla...*
Hawkins glared at the female Marine who tried to shoot him, his heart racing a mile a minute. Her aim was either very good or very terrible. "Are you trying to kill me or just give me a heart attack?"  

In one smooth motion Hawkins reached into his medical bag and tossed a handful of syringe darts at her, each one filled with his patented knockout serum, guaranteed to send even an elephant into dreamland within minutes. Suddenly Mr. Cherry Blossom  rushed him in a burst of speed, katana in hand. Hawkins backpedaled rapidly, under no delusions that he could block or evade a sword slash at this range. He whistled loudly and was met with a warbling call that echoed across the hospital grounds. 

*"KWEH!"* 

Right on cue a giant ostrich vaulted over the hospital gates, fervently flapping its black wings as if by some dim hope Mother Nature would mistake him for an eagle instead of an overweight, flightless bird. The ostrich plummeted towards the Marine swordsman, raising sharp talons which glimmered like newly forged steel. The Marine snap rolled to the side, narrowly avoiding the talons as they ripped into the dirt. 

Hawkins grinned at the sight of the mangy old bird. *"Ollie: Whip Form!"* 

The ostrich warbled compliantly and leaped nimbly towards him, instantly morphing into a long black and gray bullwhip, complete with feathered plumage that covered the handle. The epiphany to fuse an ostrich zoan Devil Fruit with a dragonhide whip had come suddenly to him after a burrito induced dream. It seemed like an awesome idea at the time, but in hindsight he wished he had chosen something more menacing...like a bazooka. Hawkins deftly caught the whip and snapped it at the Marine swordsman, the sound like a crack of thunder. 

*"Whip Bullet!" * 

With his free hand he reached into his medical bag and grabbed a syringe dart filled with Vertigo Serum should the man evade his attack. Which he probably would. Hawkins knew he would lose this fight before the first bullet was fired. Right now it was just about buying time. Just a little bit longer, he thought hopefully. 

A handful of nurses hurriedly escorted the mothers and their newborns out a secret passageway behind the hospital. A path lay beyond the hospital, towards the rocky coastline and a waiting boat. While the Marines pressed their full attack on the harbor this was the only window of opportunity they would get to slip past their net.


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2012)

*Dante*

*Speed Dating - don't forget, it's all about the frogs!*

Blanked. He was blanked. First time for everything.

“Hey! Hey!!” Dante shouted as the extremely hot woman floated away from him. “Oh well, on to the next one but…Hmm… it’s true, I haven’t really been myself recently. What I need is a better entrance. Can’t do much whilst on a frog.”

He looked down at the giant creature who was swimming by but seemed a little timid. He noticed that his frog was quite a bit smaller than the others.

“Ah, so you’re new to the dating scene hm? And those big guys seem to be getting the attention of the females eh? Well you gonna just float here and watch them do it or are you gonna do something about it?”

“Ribbet?” the frog sounded depressed.

“Hm Good question. What exactly to do. Hey, I’m pretty sure that kicking another frogs ass would get you brownie points right? Ok, so here’s what you’re gonna do….” He whispered to the frog, not really knowing if it would understand him or not. He spotted Kiya getting harassed by another guy. “So while you do that, I’ll be right back ok?”

“RIBBET!” there was fire in the eyes of the little fella who swam with a new found purpose.

Dante hop, skipped and jumped and without warning jump kicked through a would be pervert who had ill intentions with the beautiful blondie. It happened in a blink of an eye, one minute a 40 year old dirty old man was there, the next Dante stood with his finger in the air, head down and eyes closed as if in a spotlight. From out of nowhere a rose appeared on Kiya’s lap and Dante said the 3 magic words,

“Dante! Has arrived!” he suddenly stopped the pose and sat down on the frog, whilst in the background some guy swam angrily to shore.

“Well, fancy meeting you here. Didn’t think you were the type to go in for all this speed dating stuff.” He looked at her chest which was even more exaggerated than it usually was. “Haha! Let me guess, Heather gave you a few tips on catching a guy huh?” He looked around and saw her flirting shamelessly and shook his head. 

“Well let me give you a tip. If you want a one night stand then that’s what you do. You want to find someone special then you put the big guns away and save em for that special someone. Guys will more likely look at your face when they aren’t distracted by those WMDs.” Dante said. Oddly, he really didn’t look at them despite having an entire conversation about them. “Just be yourself. You’re one of my favourite people on this crew and if you’re you – you’ll find someone nice in no time.”

He looked over and saw his little frog attacking a bigger frog from underneath, dislodging another guy into the lake. “Look at him go! Go Froggy! OK I think I got him enough street cred…or lake cred I guess. Take care sexy, see you in a few!” He winked and blew her a kiss before hopping away back to his frog.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 26, 2012)

South Blue/Baterilla

ShinGumi VS Hawkins

His inexperience showed in how Shin chose to evade Hawkin's attack, his whip bullet was sidestepped and the swordsman fully intended to close the distance between the two. He was all about making as few moments as possible and so fighting and defending as efficiently as possible. This meant though that when the tip of DF enhanced whip broke the sound barrier, only inches away from poor Shin's ears, the young marine caught off guard and stunned. 

He could've sworn at least one of his ear drums had burst, his free went to cup his battered ear. Hawkin's follow up was probably unnecessary, Shin had enough trouble keeping his balance as it was but nevertheless that dart was speeding towards the defenseless Shin.

His guardian angel manifested itself today in the form of Gumiko, who sacrificed the shot she had lined up and instead just barely managed to clip the dart causing it to just barely miss Shin. It's effect were a mystery the two marines but most likely it would've meant the end of Shin's part in this particular  battle considering the state he was in.

"Tch." The good doctor didn't relent in his offense, he raised his whip once more and with a "Whipslash!" His weapon caught hold of Shin's left ankle. He pulled back, causing his opponent to fall on his back and with a mighty tug he dragged Shin towards him while keeping his eye on Gumiko and mentally counting down the seconds he had to spare before she could've reloaded and lined up another shot. With no bullet proof DF user in range, he needed to make sure he was well out of her line of sight before she could take another crack at him.

Diverting his attention away from Shin had proven to be a mistake though, mid drag he had recovered and after drawing his scabbard he went with a desperate maneuver to get out of this bind he had gotten himself into. He stabbed his sword in the ground, it was murder on his swordarm and if his shoulder wasn't busted..... It certainly would sore and aching for the next week or so.

Shin gritted his teeth and with his free hand he whacked with his scabbard at the whip, hoping that the DF enhancement would also mean that it could feel pain, if the strike itself wasn't enough to dislodge the hold on his ankle. Whether it did any good would remain a mystery, Hawkins was running out of time and opted to release Shin and try again after finding some cover. 

Shin was released, though one of his shoes was taken off, but slightly battered and bruises Shin eventually managed to get on his feet again. Ready for round for 2, his sword arm was out of commission though but maybe the baring of his foot was a sign. It was rather undignified to make use of that particular talent of his but this rope weapon seemed like something that required him to use both his sword and scabbard. With just one good arm, it meant he might just have to resort to using one of his feet to hold either his sword or scabbard. 

"I'll either need to get in range or set a shot up for Gumiko.......Let's see how I can make that happen." As he said this to himself, the cherry blossoms he had been raining down over a large area since he landed were instead diverted to another duty than their sniper hindrance. Two large clouds were formed in the air, he intended to use them to set up his next attack. They may not cause damage, but if he could use them to catch him off guard.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (May 26, 2012)

Grani John Roz
Taskforce Infinite Justice
Rounding up the Civilians

Grani’s continued to corral the women and children, despite their protests. Many people had left their houses unused and vacant, but some had nonetheless stayed to beg or hope for a miracle. Grani had threatened each family with a swift death from his disembodied hand had they not complied, and he had only had to split a few skulls as of yet. He now had over 100 people tied up under watch of a dozen marines holding them in a circle at gunpoint.  As he looked at the children crying in their mother’s arms, ropes tied around several pairs of pregnant bellies, he was filled with an overwhelming sense of apathy. All’s fair they say, and he wouldn’t let some situation that would happen with or without his help compromise his eventual retirement.

“keep at it boys, lets clear up here, before the brats whining sound gets stuck in my ears; GRANAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!”

Several mothers and babies alike shrieked at the declaration. The active gathering squad approached the next nearest house, made a perimeter in good position to shoot down resistance (which they were already getting used to), then two men charged in. In a blur of flashing steel a rapier cut them clean through, and then the wielder ran out to do the same to the three other men. The clang of metal accompanied the men as they fell to their feet bleeding from their precise heart wounds. Grani laughed from his position at the end of the street. All sorts in these seas!

The swordsman was in fact a woman, well endowed with a scrappy look, an experienced woman with tough features from a life of turmoil. She reminded Grani of his life to this point.

As a dozen more marines ran over to quell the threat, Grani waved his floating hand in a “Tsk Tsk” motion. “Now, now my good boys. A fighting woman’s to be treated with respect. GRANAHAHAHAHAHAH! You men continue the search, I’ll deal with miss ready-rapier.”

Grani trod towards the woman, reattaching his hand to his arm and drawing his daggers. The woman took a fencing stance, her right arm forward, the left held on her holster. It seemed the sword was her preferred weapon, the fool. Wordlessly they faced each other, seeing who would make the first move.

The woman shot forward. She knew this man had a devil fruit; she had to finish him quickly. “Polka Remise!” she shouted as her sword became a blur of afterimages, skewering Grani dozens of times in seconds. The Marine Lieutenant fell to the ground, his mangled flesh betraying the many stab wounds to his vital organs. His face, torso, arms, and legs were torn apart, riddled with violently made holes. one of his fingers was missing.

The woman stood stooped over, panting heavily with her hands on her knees. She failed to see the finger behind her neck. “Shigan!” Grani said as the woman realizes the finger's presence. In a split second she lunged to the left, making the finger graze the side of her neck instead of shooting through it. As she continued to gasp for breath, Grani's wounds healed themselves. Every hole made was pressed back together and the skin mended into one. The blood lingering on the surface was engulfed by the newly repaired skin. All internal damage disappeared as well. Grani righted himself as if nothing had happened, while the civilians and marines stared in awe.

The woman took up her fighting stance again as sweat fell down her face. She must feel so confused now. She certainly wasn't expecting an opponent like Grani.

Grani swung his twin daggers like twin fangs at her chest. She parried expertly, knocking both to the side and opening a path in the center. "Attaque Au Fer! She yelled, burying her rapier into Grani's heart, the force of the attack throwing him several yards backwards. He tumbled before ducking into a roll and leaping to his feet, the wound clearing up like the ones before.

"Well, It's clear I can't kill you that way." She sheathed her blade and pulled a gun from her holster. Grani continued grinning, trying not to betray his unsettling at the advent of this new weapon.

She fired two shots, each blocked by a dagger as Grani charged her. Seeing that he had to block the bullets instead of tanking them, she unloaded every barrel, four shots more. She was couldn't hit precisely like with her sword, but every bullet would make contact.

"Bara Bara Festival!" Grani said as she fired the shots. His body immediately split into dozens of pieces floating in the air, nothing contiguous with the other. The bullets flew helplessly past, as Grani followed up his attack. "Bara Bara Combo!"

His head, torso, and hands all launched themselves at the swords-woman. She hit the butt of the gun against the head, and punched the Torso in the gut. The Blades she couldn't avoid. The slashed at her throat in an x, tearing through vital tissue and spurting blood. Then a finger detached from each hand and shot through the back of the neck as Grani declared Double Shigan!Her neck barely holding to her head, she collapsed.

Grani willed all of his pieces back together and motioned to his men to check the house. He rubbed his newly bruised head and guts, surprised by the tenacity his opponent had displayed. A moment later the shouts of a newborn were heard as she was carried from the house.

“Remember men, treat that girl with respect. Disobey and you'll lose your head-“Grani’s head fell unceremoniously to the ground, and then began to laugh. Grani paid no mind to the ensuing din of shrieks. So what if people were dying left and right, so what if you lost a loved one. People ought to laugh!


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 26, 2012)

Steelport

The dating game

Kai VS......?

Kai's experience so far has been unpleasurable, some uggo attacked him for no appartent reason and he nearly drowned. After that.......There was some guy, if he recalled correctly, but Kai was already forgetting about him......His memory worked funny like that.

Speaking of that memory of his, it failed once again when his next 'date' came into view. It was a tall individual with a thick dark mane of hair, well toned physique and compared to most who had dressed themselves up this one was quite out of place. Though not more so than Kai.

"You!" She had been here to keep an eye on the UC, her commander's orders it was part of her long list of tasks she had been assigned after the Bliss Island dud. Whatever could have interested her 12R superiors was beyond her, it seemed to be a just your average rookie pirate crew with yet another moron in charge. The one thing unique was the captain structure, but with that moron in charge it wasn't that surprising someone needed to pitch in. 

"I have half a mind to just ignore my orders and just beat you senseless anyhows." Her shoulder was still messed up, hence why she had her arm in a sling but her one good arm was raised and waving violently with a balled fist. "You know how much pain you've caused me." It was just the bruises or bitemarks, or even that he part of that fiasco that made her lose her closest friends and being betrayed by someone she saw as family. 

Most of her anger was due to a balled up piece of paper she carried with her in her back pocket, and she intended to pull it out and confront Kai with it.

"Oh no, not again." Could it be? He actually recognized someone? "Not another guy, did I get on the wrong frog or something?" Apparently he hadn't recognized her, and once again thought she was male. With him inspecting his frog for defects....... Not that he knew what to look for, he wasn't even aware of the gender dimorphism present in the different colored lilies depending on gender. 

"You son of a bitch!"

"Wait.....You know my moth....Agh!" He never managed to finish his sentence, before he could look up he was suddenly tackled by the monkey woman. It quickly became a repeat of the MoE battles, with them biting and clawing at the other though there was lot less room to roll around on this time. If it hadn't been for Wu's own dislike of water, and so using her monkey like dexterity to clutch the frog with her feet, the two would've probably ended up in the water.

"Stop groping me you asshole, what is with all these guys groping me all day and now even giving my hickeys!" The guys in questions, it was actually the same one twice, were forgotten but their actions apparently not. That memory of his did work funny after all. 

"I'm not a guy!" Was her first objection. "I'm also not giving you hickeys you moron, as if these smexy lips would ever grace that filthy body of yours!" Her second objection. "Also I totally DO have........" She cleared her throat, catching herself just in time before she yelled out something emberassing and so instead she added the following under her breath. "I do have boobs."

"........" The defused the situation somewhat. The mention of boobs caught his attention for some reason. The confusion was apparent on his face though, so Wu pulled her a wad of balled up wanted poster from her. When she found the correct one, she pushed it into his face. It was her very own wanted poster, it read as Son "Raisin' Tits" Wu-Konga.

"Hmmmm." The halfwit was rubbing his cheek as he processed this. "It does kinda look like you're smuggling raisins under your shirt.....Who ever gave you this nickname is a sharp fellow." She pounced him once more, clawing and biting like before. "It was you that started that slander campaign!"

"Oi, stop mounting me!" 

Ren the Schemer

Here he was, a man of the noble blood line of the Tenryuubito here participating with a silly game of the commoners. Despite being quite arrogant, compared to those of his kind, Ren was quite tempered. he had no real interest in meeting his soulmate, as far as he was concerned he had already found her but this was too good an opportunity to pass up on. 

After hearing of the event, and that his 'soulmate' would take part in it, he quickly whipped something up for his latest scheme after some quick research into the event and in particular those water lily frogs. With some utilization of his unique skillset, he made a bunch of artificial pheromones he intended to use to make it so that his frog ended with just the right frog he was searching for.

He sprayed the concuction in front of the face of the frog, it coughed and then started to shake violently. "Hmmm......I  probably should've tested it before using it." Suddenly the frog lurched forward and took off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> [Zion-Present Day]
> 
> The Old Beggar was already gone, two alleyways away by the time that Arkins had decided to look back, and his hunched form was gone. The toothless man’s grin turned vile as he dropped the Beli in the lap of another of the cities many beggars as the clothing he wore wisped into a light haze, from this Victor steps into the light. “Why thank you sire!” the beggar exclaims, not knowing that this day would be his last, Victor only smiles grimly as he dropped a card at the beggar’s feet. On it was the vilest mongrel dog the man had ever seen “?!” the man was speechless as he looked up to see that Victor was gone. Looking back down the ink on the card starts to flow from it and soon the silence of the day is filled with bloody screams as Victor makes his way to the Templar’s Base of Operations on Tranquility. ~
> 
> “Go to Radiance, wait for the Oerba to dock, it will be south of the city, and then find this man. Make it no easy task, then lead him to the Wreckers. – Victor to a Templar Sergeant after handing him a picture of the hooded Arkins​ ~~~



Arkins skulked about the docks of Serenity harbor, his hood and the bill of his marine ballcap slung low over his face, wreathing his eyes in shadow. His search for Jackie D. Roberts, aka Calico Jack, had brought him here to Zion's sister city. He fished the crumpled bounty poster out of his pants pocket, gazing at the seemingly devil may care young woman depicted in the photo, studying her features as he had done obsessively for the past two days. It was funny how all D's seemed to share that _I don't give a darn_ kind of smile. A quick stop by the local bounty office told him everything he needed to know about her, strong, tenacious, loyal, dangerous. He was surprised to learn that the girl used to be a merc, and wondered if she was just with the Templars for the money or perhaps something more deeper and profound. When the bounty master asked him if he was going after her, Arkins merely shrugged. He certainly was hunting for Calico Jack, but the prize wouldn't be her bounty head. 

A hand rested on Arkins shoulder. "You looking for that girl eh?" asked a gruff voice. 

Arkins eyed the scarred man who stood behind him. He had the look of one who could handle himself. The bronze handle of a cutlass peeked out from within his long black coat. "Get your hand off of me," Arkins said in a disinterested voice, not threatening in the least. 

The man flashed him a yellow toothed smile. "Why don't you make me..._punk_." 

Arkins shrugged his hand away and strode off. The fellow wouldn't take no for an answer, however, and lunged in front of his path. "Oi where the hell are your manners punk? I was just about to say what a _yellow_..._bellied_..._coward_ you are." He said the last part while slowly jabbing his index finger into Arkins chest. It was then that Arkins caught sight of the ornate black cross dangling from the man's neck, until now hidden by the high collar of his coat. It matched the one on the parchment given to him by that mysterious beggar. _Bingo._ Arkins fist connected squarely with his face. The familiar crunching of bones told him that he had broken the man's nose. The Templar staggered backwards, clutching his bloody face. Arkins cracked his knuckles and stepped towards him. 

"I've suddenly had a change of heart," Arkins declared. He pointed at the cross dangling from the man's neck. "That cross. You're one of them aren't you? A Templar." 

"Don't say that name unless you're prepared to die," the Templar agent spat back, drawing his cutlass and slashing downward. Arkins unsheathed his Gunblade and blocked the swing. They exchanged sword strokes in a frenzy of motion. All around them, sailors and locals stopped to get a good look at the impromptu duel. Arkins stood his ground, calmly parrying and blocking. He was uncomfortably aware of the eyes on him, but kept his focus on the whirling cutlass. The Templar was fast but nothing that he couldn't handle. Arkins shifted to the attack and slowly began to press his foe backwards, causing the Templar to tire under the withering onslaught of slashes, just as predicted. _Time to finish this._ Arkins spun about and pressed the trigger of the Gunblade. 

*"Trigger Strike!"* 

Sparks flew as the Gunblade exploded on contact with the cutlass, shattering the low grade iron into countless shards. The man stared wide eyed at the bladeless handle in his grip. "Start talking..." Arkins said, this time in a threatening tone. 

"Oh it won't be that easy my friend," the Templar exclaimed with a bloody laugh, hurling the handle at his face and breaking into a flat out run across the docks. 

Arkins batted away the would be projectile and gave chase. It didn't take him very long to figure out that the Templar was likely leading him somewhere, probably into a trap. He was a desperate man though, and he needed to see this through to the end. When they came upon a certain ship, captained by two certain women, Arkins broke to a halt. He had finally found her.  

"Calico Jack," he declared. "My name is Samuel Arkins. I've come to join you."


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy
*
Dark Justice

Zell knew he was being a smart ass and he knew that he would get on Garrick's nerves. Someone had to do it and truth be told as Garrick took him by the color he was afraid he was quite literally about to go overboard. He was picked up rather easily by the behemoth and throw to the side like a rag doll at the feet of the only women on the ship. He ignored everything Garrick said after he announced they would be bunkmates. From his downed position Zell took stock of Miss Amelia Wraith and a smile best described as stupid boyish giddy adorned his countenance. Her wildly kept brunette mane, the blessed chesticles that winked from her bosom, the shapely legs, and while he could not tell he was sure her backside was like an onion that would make most men cry. What was probably a very unwieldy proposition for the young woman was a cacophony of positive propositions for the warrant officer. He kipped himself up from the ground and dusted himself off, the Dark Justice was a rust bucket and collected quite a bit of dust, so he literally was dusting himself off.

“Oi excuse the fact I’m grinning like a shot fox at the orders of our marvelous commanding officer. He’s a real people pleaser that bloke. The name is Zell Dylandy and I am quite charmed to meet you, miss…”

He trailed off hoping she would fill in the blank for him but as he was in this process he looked back towards Garrick. They were going to Baterilla, the first piece of real intel that he was given. He thought better of asking what exactly they were doing in such a place but curiosity was gnawing at his innards. It didn't take long for Garrick to divulge what they were doing and in turn steal Zell's thunder. However he put Zell in charge of a prime objective for the mission. Zell wasn't sure how he felt about the infanticide objective but orders were orders.

His inner turmoil was soon interrupted by the presence of the catapults. A devilish smile formed as an idea formed in his mind. He allowed Amelia and the other grunts to go first. He didn’t wait for a status report simply stepping onto the catapult. He was vaulted high up into the air. The world around him as infantile as the target for the mission as he tumbled high up in the air. Zell began to spin like a top as he began his descent….

*BOOM*

---

*Zell

Bliss Island*


Zell had long since ditched the big biohazard get up once he found this passageway. The rumblings and quakes from outside had revealed the way to him. His sickness was starting to dissipate slightly however the smell of his own brand was starting to coat his nostrils. The experience was not a walk through the roses. The layout of the passage way was narrow and further more it was made of brick and cobblestone. He continued onward he knocked his fist against the wall looking for another hidden passageway. As he did so he came across a blonde woman who he had not yet seen on Bliss Island. She bemoaned the wretched smell seeping out from his posterior thinking it an act of Oda, but Zell was not one to let other’s take the credit for his work.

“Now that I’ve introduced myself and my rather grouse work let’s get down to business. I’m going to assume you’re part of the team sent here to check this place out as I’ve never seen you. I’ve been doing a rather bang up job of knowing who was who in this shit house. I’m the sleeper agent that was put into this place to make sure everything was on the up and up.”

*BOOM
*
The ground shifted beneath their feet as debris fell from the ceiling of the passageway. Their was a very fierce battle going on outside and Zell was almost back up to full strength. He desired to put his fist in the face of Coulson for locking him up in the first place.

“And given from the natural disaster hitting this rock I’d think you and your mates have come to the same conclusion. The command in this place is as crooked as they come. They found out I was a sleeper agent and proceeded to say I was an imposter. Even gave me a prisoner number that reflected my name, these gits have a real sense of irony. Anyway..."

Zell lightly knocked his fist against the brick of the passage way. This section sounded different it was hollow as if it was a door. Removing a brick would probably unlock the door, however....

*BOOM*

The passageway rumbled more ferociously than the last time and the chunks of debris had more clout. He motioned for Setsuka to back up as he stood in front of the wall his body slightly turned. The blonde marine took a deep inhalation of air before his weight shifted abruptly

*JETTO DANGAN!!!*

He threw himself forward leading with his fist as a resounding boom was created from the sheer velocity his punch created. The brick wall was utterly by his strike but the cavern they were in began to shake violently. His momentum carried him through the wall but this was a grave error as the passage he opened had no flat ground but instead a stepped one. 

*OVERZELLOUS*

Zell tumbled down the steps for more than 5 seconds before he landed on flat ground again. As he regained his wits he saw Setsuka a few steps above but having stopped in her tracks her sword raised.

"Oi sheila I know I should have thought that through better but..."

"Look the other way you blonde idiot!!"

Rage began to well up in Zell ready to explode at the blonde swordswoman but he looked forward...



He had the Spielberg look on, wide-eyed wonderment mixed with curious fear at what he was looking at. In front of them stood a giant the likes of which had never before been witnessed.

IRON SABBATH ENGAGE











The roaring of turbines and the movement of hydraulics filled the cavern, Valentine and Dylandy were staring straight at an iron hulk.

"Those who have laid eyes on the Iron Mongrel shall not live to tell about it."

The mechanical behemoth spoke its voice was that of a man, a truly jarring proposition. What the hell was going on in the Bliss Island base?

"Oi Sheila I think your going to need a bigger sword and I'm going to need a stiff drink."

The machine raised its buttress-sized arm its palm opening up to reveal a slender metallic barrel. A brilliant red light began to form at the end of the barrel. Zell didn't need to be brunette to know what was coming was bad.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> South Blue/Baterilla
> 
> ShinGumi VS Hawkins
> 
> ...



The sound that the Marine's scabbard generated when it made contact with the zoan infused whip was one of ringing steel. Hawkins arm vibrated from the force of the strike. Ollie warbled defensively, but more in annoyance then pain. Hawkins grinned, even in his tired state. Using a dragonhide whip instead of a standard leather one had been smart.  

He had no time to celebrate this small victory as the female unloaded with a barrage of gunfire. She was a sharp eyed one. Under ordinary circumstances he would've probably asked her if he could examine her remarkable eyesight, right before asking if she wanted to go out for a drink. Hawkins snap rolled hard across the ground as the bullets sliced through the air. He felt the intense pain rip through his left shoulder, causing him to curse aloud as he lost his balance. Thankfully the shot went clean through. He landed unceremoniously on his back, which is when he noticed the twin clouds of cherry blossoms hovering like glittering red diamonds in the sky. 

The next words came to him automatically. "Sakura Sakura no Mi, the Cherry Blossom Devil Fruit. This power allows the user to manifest Cherry Blossoms out of thin air. The effects can be purely optical as well as tangible..." He said the words as if he was reading straight from the _Encyclopedia of Devil Fruits_. "Sorry bad habit," he muttered, sitting back up and pushing his gold frame spectacles higher up the bridge of his nose. They probably didn't care a lick that he had helped revise the most recent edition of the book anyway, even added most of the new entries. 

He eyed the two Marines with a tired expression. They both looked a little worse for wear themselves. He honestly thought he would be dead by now. Funny how that worked, he thought ruefully. A cursory glance of his cracked watch told him that the mothers should've been evacuated from the hospital by now. "So how about we just call it a day huh?" he asked innocently. 

No dice. 

His left arm felt numb and he was losing blood quickly. At least it wasn't his good arm. With his right hand he flung the whip again, this time at the girl. *"Ostrich Kick, Ollie!"* In mid flight the end of the whip morphed into two giant ostrich legs which bounded towards the female Marine. Hawkins decided to let Ollie distract the girl, and quickly turned his attentions back to the Marine swordsman. He reached into his medical satchel and produced a syringe filled with a green glowing serum. He took a deep breath and wordlessly jabbed the needle into his arm. Instantly he felt the adrenaline rush course through his veins, washing away all the pain and fatigue. He could feel his muscles toughen as the serum worked its infernal magic on his basic physiology, changing him from something very normal to something very...
*
"Superhuman Serum,"* Hawkins muttered through gritted teeth. 

Thirty seconds was all he had to give now. After that he'd pay a dear price. Then it was all up to Oda. Funny how facing one's own death could suddenly turn even a hardened atheist into a believer of the divine.


----------



## Cooli (May 26, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Amelia opened her parachute and began her gliding descent. Bullets were whizzing past her face, a few of them putting holes in her parachute. Many of the other marines that were launched as well were getting shot out of the sky. Their screams could be heard for miles; however, Amelia paid them no mind as her mind was on her mission. It wasn't until Amelia saw the citizens of Baterilla rolling out a cannon that she decided to take action. Rightfully so, as it was aimed directly at her. Amelia put her hands together and a ball of light began to form. Keeping her calm composure she spoke, *Hika Hika no . . . Divine Archer* by extending her left hand and pulling back with her right, a bow of dazzling light formed, its string of light fully extended and arrow ready for fire. Amelia released the string of the bow, but instead of a single arrow, a flurry of arrows were released, reminiscent of a Quincy exterminating hollow. The barrage completely decimated those down below. Though none of her arrows caused any fatalities, bones were still broken, people were knocked unconscious and that oh so powerful cannon that was meant to take Amelia out was now in shambles. Landing safely amongst the chaos, Amelia was ready to begin her mission, but first she would need to find Zell, as he was the one leading the operation to which they were assigned.


----------



## Cooli (May 26, 2012)

*Love Pirates*

Upon hearing the name of their next destination, a slight chill ran down Eris' spine and a seemingly scared expression appeared on her face. And it was true, Eris was indeed scared, but not because of the intended destination. No, Eris was scared because of the person who might be there. However, her fear quickly turned to excitement as she ripped off her maid outfit Well then, let's get this clunker moving! Eris said with vigor as she quickly went over to the ropes and started tugging, pulling, and releasing them, causing all the sails to drop. The ship jerked a bit as it picked up speed, throwing Mari and Tiana off balance a bit. If they were going to the Millennium Cave, Eris knew a particular person had to be there, someone she has had a standing rivalry with ever since she was a child. As it stood, the record of wins and losses with this person was even, and Eris wanted to settle the score once and for all. However, Eris was the one who lost the last fight, which was the reason for her initial sense of fear.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 27, 2012)

*Riza Dylandy

Equality

LADY ENGAGE*












We Are Not Equals.

This criminal was making Riza pull much more from her reservoir of skills than she was comfortable with. Up to this point they were even neither one at a marked disadvantage. The notion that they both thrived on fighting in situations where conventional wisdom said they should fail was probably a completely true one. Riza looked at the area around them noting a crevice in the bar. An idea formed in her mind as an idea of how to properly use the terrain to her advantage formed. Riza maintained a tight grip on her sword and loosened the one she had on her scabbard as her arm muscles tensed up, making sure her feet were loose and limber. In her mind she calculated the angles?

*RENQUILLER SURTIRA*

Riza spun and threw the scabbard on a line into the crevice on the bar. The rotation from her spin aiding the velocity of her throw, but it was the astounding accuracy and foresight the move displayed. The scabbard rebounded off the crevice and headed straight at Yuki, the rotation and trajectory were erratic making it almost impossible to predict if it were coming for Yuki?s legs or her head. Riza took advantage of this distraction pushing off the ground she interceded with the scabbard, it took the high road and she took the low road.

Yuki raised her Susanoo blocking high and parrying the scabbard but Riza broke through her orbit and thrust Olivier forward for a finishing blow. To her shock however her blade hit nothing but air as her momentum carried her forward. Yuki had contorted her body at a 90-degree angle shifting her torso out of the way of the strike; it was a sickening play of contortionism that was not for the faint of heart. Yuki turned on her toe and whipped her leg into the small of Riza?s back sending the Princess of Tundra into a tailspin. Riza turned around shock and hatred stricken across her face as she realized that her opponent had given her a form of charity. 

*WE ARE NOT EQUALS*

Riza snatched the scabbard of Olivier out of the air. It had been ricocheting around the room. The marine regained her composure as she held her sword out and pointed toward Yuki whilst crossing the scabbard over the blade perpendicularly. Riza raised her back leg and held it at a perpendicular angle to her front leaving herself open and off center.

?Shi-Su Baree Second Position? 

She bent her front leg dropping her center of gravity as Yuki glided in on her. Yuki had two hands on the blade but followed through with one as she took a mighty hack at Riza. The blonde spun and used her blade to parry the strike. Yuki went into her own spin intent on taking out Riza?s knee as she aimed a horizontal slash at the knees. The opening Riza created was however a feint, she Riza gracefully jumped above the Snake Princess? blade. With a tearing upward motion she slammed her scabbard into the chin of Yuki knocking her backward and off balance. Riza put both feet down stabilizing herself and pushing off the ground, now it was time for her offense?

Riza slashed from an upward diagonal pattern, aiming her blade at the torso and attempting to sheer through Yuki?s shoulder. The snake princess turned her feet and bobbed to the side, however Riza stopped her momentum on the dime, she spun bringing her off hand holding the scabbard and aiming for Yuki?s collar bone. The serpent bent backward at a Neo-esque angle, shuffling her feet separately from her body she corkscrewed her body and dove onto the floor. Riza flicked her wrist bringing her sword and scabbard up attempting to skewer the snake on the ground, however Yuki slithered out of the range of the impaling strike. Riza wasted no time ripping her weapons from the ground, however her torso was open as Yuki brought her odachi to cleave through the Marine.


*SHIBUKI AME*

*CLINK*

Both women were thrown backward, skidding along the wooden tiles of the bar. Riza had spun impossibly fast; the velocity she had generated had created a vacuum of compressed air. Her rotation had caused that vacuum to shield her and bounce Yuki?s strike backward. The stinging realization had hit Riza across the face, hard.

Yet another stalemate had been had in this duel? They Were Equals?​


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa. *

*Sen*

He sped around the corner like a man possessed and put his back against the wall, peering back at his colleagues. It seemed unbelievable that humans could be capable of this, yet there were Gumiko and Shin fighting for this cause. This cause to kill children.

He looked at the white uniform he had been given to wear and it seemed filthy. It crawled on his skin and he wanted to take it off and burn it. It symbolised so much wrong with people that he would rather be naked than to wear it. But he kept it on for now, he had to soften the blow.

He breathed in and put his hand above and behind his head, leaving his sword and gun at the door and walked into the hospital. It was likely that he was going to get shot there and then. Not that he would blame them, people were scared and would even murder another human to protect their children; Sendo knew he would do the same for Jace.

It was empty until he reached the 3rd floor where a guard was stood outside. He hadn?t noticed Sendo go up the stairs, instead, looking in shock out the window. Sendo dropped to his knees and cleared his throat, his own heart pounding so hard that he thought it would give up on him. Good thing he was in a hospital.

The young man turned around and his face went pale. This was no fighter, even Sendo could have taken him down. ?Ah! Ah! AH!? he seemed to be hyperventilating.

?Calm down. Please. I?m here to help. I promise.? A gunshot fired and hit the ceiling above Sendo, the plaster raining on his head. He gritted his teeth trying to suppress his own instinct to get the fuck out of there..

?Deep breath, lad. You want to save these people right? I can help you. Please call whoever is in charge.? Sendo sat there and waited for whoever it was to come for him. He wondered how Gumiko and Shin were doing. He didn?t want them to get hurt, he still quite liked both of them, but if they weren?t defeated then all these innocents?.

Sendo didn?t know what he wanted to happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

*Kent - Triumphant Return (Sort of)*

Many years later, when asked where he had been during the several weeks he had mysteriously vanished, Kent would tell extravagant and often highly contradictory stories. 

Eventually, a small group of dedicated historians would set out to find the truth. They travelled to the island where the Kent Altira had gone missing and set about interviewing everyone they could get their hands on. They explored every inch of the island for clues, consulted newspaper articles and various journals, and even attempted to contact a devil fruit user who could reportedly see into the past.

Though their efforts were largely fruitless, the group of historians agreed on a few things. Firstly, Kent had spread the truth of what had happened those few weeks, at least for a little while. He had told several people incredibly similar stories, which had then spread out and gotten more and more ludicrous as time went on - but he had at one point told the truth, and if any of his original crew could be contacted, they may very well know what had happened.

The second thing they agreed on was that his disappearance had something to do with a very old, very large wooden wardrobe. 

_-Present Day-_

"See and then, I met Santa Claus. No shit, seriously, he's a real guy. He tried to give me this sword and I was like, fuck this noise, I'm just gonna beat this witch up, you know what I'm saying?"

"Uh, n-not exactly," Bridget said. 

"Well it doesn't really matter. Anyway, we're all getting ready to fight and the lion guy just like vanishes, apparently he had to go get stabbed on this magic table or some bullshit like that. Everyone is like oh no the lion guy's dead but I don't give a shit because seriously who gives a shit about the lion guy?"

Kent sat with his feet propped up on a barrel, tearing into a large sandwich as he told his story. He had appeared quite suddenly not ten minutes ago, interrupting the debate on who would replace him as captain with a loud shout to "gather up and listen because I've got a fucking awesome story to tell you guys".

"So we all go out and fight and I finally get to the witch and she's all like I will destroy you and I'm just like, bitch get in line, and then we fight and I kick her ass Firecracker style and we win. Oh and the lion guy came back to life so that was kinda cool but at that point I was pretty drunk so that might've just been my imagination."

The rest of the crew stared at him with various degrees of skepticism. Kent finished his sandwich and pulled out a map.

"So that's the good news. The bad news is I kinda dropped my wallet and that had pretty much had all our cash in it so...we're kinda gonna need to get that back." He reached into his pocket and pulled out a wadded up piece of paper which he tossed to Bridget - a map to their next destination.

"Luckily, as always, your stunningly handsome and irreplacable captain has a plan."


----------



## Eternity (May 29, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Waves of Love pt.1]​
Tha sudde burst of speed made Tiana almost loose her balance, and because she was still having from her neck, Mari followed backwards. So that not to fall, she finally let go. 

A longing groan escaped her, followed by by a grin as she started answering Tiana's question.

"It's an adventure! I heard about the place from a marine back in Fort Worthrow, so I thought it would be a good place to go next~" she said, taking Tiana's hand and dragging her onto the helm so Eris would be included in the talk. Something that Eris did not seem to take with any particular enthusiasm.

With a strained expression, Tiana looked at Eris with a look of despair. Eris picked up on this and proceeded to, reluctantly, ask Mari: "And, what exactly did the marines say about said place?" 

"Well, if I am to quote him exactly, he said: I wouldn't want to be in the marine squad missioned to search the Millennium Cave. I heard fifty squads have died there since they started. And that was out of fifty.." she said, almost perfectly mimicking the voice of the marine she heard it from. Something that seemed to even surprise herself. "Didn't know I could do that." she added with glee.

Eris just sighed, while Tiana looked like she had seen a ghost. Not a particularly scary one, just a normal, honest to Oda, ghost.

It took them a few hours before Mari could see the cave. And what a sight!

An enormous wall of a mountain, with a massive towering plateau stretching for miles. And spotted around the towering wall from top to far below the surface was holes. Holes of all sizes, but all perfectly round.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 29, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates...*
Clemens sat in a corner, quietly thumbing through a battered copy of _The Lion Turtle, the Sea Witch and the Davy Jones Locker_. She wasn't surprised when their irrepressible captain came bounding back to them out of the blue. Those who bore the Will of D were known to be free spirits, with little regard for anything but the moment. Or so she had read in the history books at least.   

She stared at Kent dubiously as he related to them the odd circumstances of his disappearance. It sounded quite familiar. Though Clemens had a feeling he was leaving out the parts with the dancing girls pilfering him out of all his money. Not to mention copious amounts of alcohol being consumed before passing out in an alley next to an okama. She was still trying to figure out who's brilliant idea it was to let Kent handle the money to begin with, when he suddenly declared his intention to get some more. 

Clemens put away the book and sighed, not very eager to hear this master plan that Kent had in mind. She raised her hand and cleared her throat. "Is it still too late to vote in Bridget as the new captain?" she asked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2012)

*[The Book of Artifacts Pt. II]​*​
[Arkins Vs Fang]​

[Zion, Some ways South of the Docks and an Hour Before] 

It was morning time, and a thick heavy fog seemed to roll in from the sea, just the perfect conditions for a ship to slip into the cost line unnoticed, and this is how through the breaks the Oerba[Pronounced Urba]  sailed into Radiance, its emerald sails cast a darker green in the obscurity of the light.  “We’ll drop Anchor in that small inlet.” Jackie tells Dianna as she plots the safest course for her ship to sail. ‘Black’ Bart’s (Jackie’s dad) shipwright Jessie was one of the most inventive shipwrights to ever sail the lines and the fruits of her labors thus far had coalesced into this ship. One that was sea worthy even in the dire straits of the New World but with a drag shallow enough to go into inlet rivers of islands. And it is in this inlet that Arkins will find she whom he seeks the most.

 “Drop the colors too; we don’t need any unwanted attention.” Jackie tells a fodder Templar agent as the sound of the anchor splashing into the water sends sea spray into the air. ‘Aye’ the Square simply replies as he starts to pull on the rigging to his side, and slowly the Skull caricature of a Saber Tooth Cat with cross sabers behind it lower.  “What do we do now Jackie?” Dianna asks as the heat of the morning started to cook the mists around them off.  “Wait.” Jackie replies as she looks over the intel that ‘Victor’ had handed them earlier. Seemed they were to wait for an informant to tell them who had won the book and to where he may reside. 

The seconds turned to minutes as the slick black wood of the ship slowly came to light in the morning sun and as the first hour approached a man, bloody and beaten stumbles up the gangway and collapses onto the deck of the Oerba.  “What in the bloody hell happened to you Sergeant?” Dianna asks the man, but he had ran a great distance from Radiance, and saying he was quite exhausted was just a bit of an understatement, though it didn’t take long for an answer to come as an unfamiliar voice came up over the railing form the island. 

"Calico Jack," the voice declared. "My name is Samuel Arkins. I've come to join you."

Jackie’s eyes flashed, who in the hell would know that she’d be here today? Her jade green eyes cut to the side as she casts her gaze over the edge of the ship. What she saw causes her to take pause, before her was a man dressed in a skull hoodie, as to obscure his features from her, though this man was no real mystery to her. She may not have a name to go with the fa?ade but her time as a Mercenary lent her many allies in the bounty business and a guy matching this fellow’s description popped up on the radar about seven or so months ago.  “I suppose you’re the one that did this.” Jackie shouts back, a bit of anger undercutting her voice as she motions down to her deck and to the man Arkins had beaten earlier though form his vantage point he cannot see to whom she is pointing.  “Attacking our people isn’t the brightest way to get our attention.” she adds with a venom filled bite as she went for her Venus Gospel, but just as Jackie was able to wrap her fingers around the shaft of the spear Dianna steps forward and take a hold of her arm.  “Wait Jackie.” she whispers pulling closer to the woman,  “He beat a Sargent on his own.” she adds quietly. Jackie’s eyes cut from Arkins and bore straight through Dianna.  “And?” she asks pulling her arm away.  “And? And? With big red gone we are seriously under powered.” Dianna states pointing out the obvious as Ovrkil had been shipped off elsewhere.

 “Let me test him Jackie, if he can prove strong enough, let him join.” Dianna states while adjusting her small framed glasses. Jackie cuts her glance back to Arkins briefly but then relinquishes her iron grip on her weapon.  “Fine.” she mutters walking closer to the railings.  “Alright Bounty Hunter, you impress my girl here and you’re on, otherwise.” she growls and merely pulls a thumb across her throat.

Dianna bows gracefully at her ‘introduction’ from Jackie then whips her hair back as she elegantly made her way down to ground level a show of sorts to hopefully lull Arkins into a false sense of security, but this is a fa?ade Dianna was a Knight while the man Arkins had dealt with was a Sargent he was about to have the toughest fight of his life to date. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2012)

*[Might as Well be Walking on the Sun]​*
[Steel Pornt Island and the Unnamed Dating Fiasco? Xifeng]​

“Okay, Okay. I’ll tell you what, and let me warn you. This will be my final offer.” The man growls as he hands a hand written statement over to Adora, as she owned the ‘scrap heap’ as he called it, and her face turned a light shade of red. This price was still ridiculous, what did he think they were made of money as it were? “Let me reassure you, this is my last low offer. Refuse it and I’ll go back to my initial offer.” The man growled as he pinched the bridge of his nose, the idiot ‘Captain’ that came by earlier was a pain in the ass, the young lady that now stood before him was a relief and the reason for the negation. Adora’s shoulders lightly slump, she takes the offer and looks at it as a blessing it was a little more than half of what he started with. Hell she was getting her ship fixed and she couldn’t be the happier.  The master builder again pinches the bridge of his nose as the young woman walked off. ‘Alight crew fix that dung heap up.” He barks as he walked away, he needed a drink and headed toward his office.

As the door to his office opened a hint of perfume wafted pass his nose, intrigued by the enticing smell he pushed the door open further to allow the light to flood the room. Sitting on his love couch was a ravishing young woman in thin framed rectangular spectacles.  “Come master, allow Xifeng to read your destiny.” the woman says with a low seductive voice, she even tugged at one of the buttons on her crimson blouse to raise a response from the man, who bought it hook line and sinker. “Did you say destiny?” the man asks as he seemed to float over to Xifeng. Sitting by her he cozied up to her warm form as she turned deck of cards over.  “Yes, master. Destiny.” she replies feigning a kiss to lure the man closer.  “Master, let us see what the fates have for you.” she says in a whisper as she bit his ear. The turning of the first card gets the ship builders attention as Xifeng flips it.  “The Emperor.” Xifeng states as the card comes face up.  “You are a wise man, beloved. Years have dictated to you your wisdom and courage.”, this statement causes a wide grin to cross the man’s lips. She was right and she was hot, two things that he loved. 

“Yes, why yes I am, tell me what’s your name dear?” he asks as he inches all the closer. But Xifeng doesn’t bite as she flips another of the cards over.  “But you have had your shares of misfortunes, bad choices and underhanded tactics caused you many troubles, but it only made you stronger. Helped you build Steel Port into the power it is today. You beloved are the reason this place even exists.” she whispers lightly kissing the man on the neck. This causes the old master to go into overdrive as he attempts to ensnare Xifeng in a loving hug. But he had finally bit down hard enough to be himself caught and Xifeng springs the trap. The next card that is flipped causes the man’s blood to run cold and kills the mood that drove his desires.  “But you had help didn’t you Master Gibbs?” Xifeng questions. “How in the hell do you know that name?” the old man groans as he stands. Walking over to his desk he pulls a dirty bottle of rum out and takes a swig.  “I know many things David..” Xifeng replies as she turned another over looking at it her eyes segment into gears and spin.  “Like how your career in the Marines came to an end when that port Mayor tuned you in for having his daughter.” Xifeng states as he sits back down, this time in a seat across from Xifeng. “That girl gave herself to me, I didn’t force myself on her.” He lowly says taking another swig.  “I never said whom was in the wrong Master Gibbs.” Xifeng replies. “Gibbs died twenty years ago, the name is Whitney now, and since you seem to have all the answers now, tell me this. How do you know this symbol?” he asks picking up the card with the winged skull. 

 “Ah, the symbol of the Black Bart Pirates, how indeed Whitney.” Xifeng states pulling her glasses into her hair. Shuffling the deck of Tarot cards she looks the man over.  “As you will come to realize, I am a woman of many mysteries.” she says throwing a card with an ornate Cross comes face up on the table, again Gibbs life seemed to flash before his eyes.  “I’m with Miss Adora, and I know the price you’re asking of her.” Xifeng states. “Lem’me guess.” He grunts, being tied up with both Bart, the man that helped him through his tough times, and the Templars was a major conflict of interest.  “And there are some other modifications I want added to the ship.” she adds pulling a small piece of paper from between the cards. “Fine, hand it over and tell nothing to Bart, alright.” Gibbs says with a shudder as he took the paper from Xifeng ~~~

``Later that Day ``      

“What’d you say?” contestant # 767 asks as he seemed to float on the end of Xifeng’s finger  as she lighltly traced it down his neck toward his chin coaxing him over the water,  “Can you swim love?” Xifeng asks as the man realized he was no longer on the frog. “Whu…what?!” he exclaims as the weight of his body acts in conjuncture with gravity. Reaching forward Xifeng snatches the man’s wallet as he falls in the lake.  “Sorry hun, you weren’t my type.” Xifeng says patting the frog on the head. With a Ribb.. The creature swims away from its potential mate, the forth that day. Would she,Xifeng, ever allow her, the frog, to find love? Xifeng only grinned as she tossed the now Beli free wallet over her shoulder. 

*Elsewhere* 

* “Whit d’ ye mean ye dennea drink? Are ye daft?”* a loud and ever so slightly obnoxious voice boomed over the other conversations that carried on around him. The source was a very large man that had somehow happened to find a frog large enough to support his massive frame. The large brute; decked out in his native wares, bearskin side cape and plaid kilt with bear head, sat crossed armed looking down at the petit blonde headed young thing that sat on a shrimp of a frog, at least compared to the monster Kenneth rode. * “Sorry lassie, if ye cannea hold yer grog than I dennea think I chan go oot wif ye.”* he snorts as the frog he rode agreed; the smaller female frog didn’t quite appeal to it either. So with a snort of bubbles it turns and paddles away leaving both women ever so confused

Kenneth Vs Contestant 651
651 Looses 

*Elsewhere yet again*

“Why, *hic* hello ya purdy thang yous, *hic* that’s a nice blue your wearing babe? Wanna hook up?” a foul smelling waft followed the tangled words of enticement, or at least that is how this unfortunate drunk thought they sounded. Enticing…. Jade green eyes cut to the side and then roll left as Jackie tries to keep her composure. But as the drunk’s frog swam ever closer the odor and the dribble he spat only got worse. “Come on babe, *hic* why don’t ya at least say sumthin’.” The man calls again trying to get the woman in blue to at least acknowledge his presence. “Ah ha!” he states tossing a finger into the air.  “I know w…why ya don’t wanna talks to meh, my manliness is too, too muchs for yah!” he shouts striking a double bicep pump. Biting her lip Jackie simply turns her head, the drunks foul breath and antics were even causing the frog Jackie sat on to turn and swim, but the male frog was just as tenacious as the man that sat atop it. 

“No you two d *hic* on’t, you’re the fourth woman I’ve talked to.” He says as he grabs Jackie by the shoulder to turn her his way. Jackie’s whole body freezes, oh Dianna would pay for this she thinks as she tears the Venus Gospel from her back. * “Strike three.”* she growls as the green of her eyes flash a predatory yellow. “Wuh happen….” He doesn’t even get to finish asking what happened to the first two strikes before a column of water reaches for the heavens. Across the pond Dianna sits talking to a prospect when she catches the spike of water, shaking her head as she notices a smoking Venus Gospel hanging above the water where the man’s body and head once occupied space.  “Girl, I told you not to pull this type of attention.” she sighs as closer to the edge of the lake the two would be suitors float to the top, a watermelon sized lump rising off the drunks head. ~~ 

Jackie Vs Contestant #919
919 pronounced comatose


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2012)

*[Carnage in C Minor Pt II]*​
[The Bandaged Bastard and the Shadow Princess Redux]​

The bandages that covered Paulsgrave’s face hiss with reptilian delight while a serpentine grin crossed his features. The sound of the keys bouncing off the cell floor was a sweet serenade to the man, a symphony of death, Carnage in C Minor as it were.  “Ah, my little Mocking Jay.” Williams says sweetly, well as sweetly as a hoarse sounding man can, as the teeth of the ring of keys cut into the floor. Sabrina’s shadow apprehensively waits at her master’s side, its inky black talons ready to cut into anything that would threaten her. And there were many reasons to be on edge, not only did they not know this man, the Marines have lovingly called him the Butcher of the South Blue.  “This choice, you shan’t regret.” he adds as the sound of metal on metal is heard and the key sinks into the neck collar, then a clank is heard as the lock is opened and key is turned.  “I’m feeling much better already.” the man muses as the large chunk of metal clangs loudly against the ground, there were but four more shackles to loosen.    

 “♪….♪” Williams begins to lightly whistle as he worked the shackles free, and with each clank he came one step closer to the freedom he sought until finally the last seastone binding hit the ground with a rap of a tap,  ♪ “Someone once told me, the world was going to roll me…” he sang aloud as he rubbed his wrist, freedom felt good, well freedom from his bindings, and that was because of his little nightingale, his dark brown eyes cut to Sabrina, a now lifeless look coursed through them, as if out of a nightmare, they glistened with the deadness of a shark as they tore through their prey. “Shit!” a voice rang out catching both Sabrina and William’s attention as a single shot fires off, with a clang the keys hit the ground and slide though the far bars of the cell. 

“Listen lady, I know you’re a pirate and all, but you need to get away from the butcher.” The marine states as he fumbles with his single shot flint lock, why in Oda’s name did he have to be so old fashioned? Suddenly as Sabrina watched the Marine fumble with the weapon his left knee explodes into a mist of blood and bone, screaming as he clutches the wound he collapses to the ground.  “I am not a butcher, but an artist.” Paulsgrave states with a low hiss as Sabrina turned to see a single finger pointed in the direction of the Marine. A hole tore in the tip of the glove that sat over it. Turning his hand over he pointed his fingers to the ceiling and white bone sharpened to a point emerges.  “What do I call you missy?” he asks as he rips the lock from the door and swings it open. But instead of allowing Sabrina to speak he walks pass her,  “The smell of death on you is exhilarating! Stay relevant to me, and I promise all the noble blood you can bathe in.” he states firmly as he pulled a part of his robe away from his body,  ♪ “I can see what you’re thinking.”♫ he sings as he falls to a single knee, then grabbing the cussing Marine by the back of his head he lifts the man to him.  ♪“All your doubts and fears, and if you look in my eyes in time you’ll see the reason I’m here”♫ he serenades as he sticks a sharped finger into the flesh of his forehead, and as Sabrina watched on he sang to the Marine as he cut his face from his face. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2012)

*Fire Crackers - Tiger D. Ral*

And so that was how everything was. At some point during their journey Kent went missing without leaving a trace. The entire crew was waiting for him but it seemed as if they were going to need to choose a new captain. He didn?t care at all about such trivial stuff; as long as they allowed him to fight the strongest guys out there he would be fine or at least that is what Ral was thinking while acting as if he weren?t listening to the talk that a strange voice coming from a machine and Bridget were having. He wanted to take a nap.

" Zzzz...zzz... "

Yeah, he went and fell asleep as soon a she thought about sleeping. Being Tiger D. Ral was the same as having an easy life. He slept for a while before the commotion in the ship would wake up again. One of the few things that would bother this lazy man was definitely when his sleeping time gets interrupted.

" Oi guys. What the hell are y- "he couldn?t finish his sentence as he saw the blond captain of the Fire Cracker Pirates telling something that pretty much sounded like a fairy tale. Although Ral definitely believed the part about Santa Claus; there was no way that good and fat old man wouldn?t exist.

" So, captain. Did Santa give you something? "

The red-haired young man asked before looking at Clemens who was asking if it was still late for Bridget to become the new captain.

" Well, if you want the captain to be scared of a super high roller coaster and also the kind of captain who is wanted dead or alive for exposing her nice body in public...yes, i think we could still choose her. "

Ral spoke revealing some of Bridget?s shameful actions.

" Anyway, Kent is already here so we need to- "the fire user stopped before spacing out for some moments." What was I saying? Oh well, anyway where is my meal? we seriously need a cook. Bridg tends to burn the steaks and also....Who were those again? "his last question while pointing at Hal and the dogs. That ship was full of weird members, and he was not an exception.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2012)

*Jill*​
Gunshots mercilessly echo through the streets of Orange Town merged with the yells of people.
"Whatever it takes, don't let that murderer escape!!"

_"Why!?"_
A girl thought to herself giving off heavy pants and her legs starting to get heavy, yet they give no rest of running.

The whole town was in uproar.Who can blame them after such an incident.
A massacre in an orphanage, no survivors.
Part one, that being the girl currently running for her life.
Accused of having slaughtered down 21 people, all evidence against her yet still innocent.No doubt is left that if caught the rest of her life she will spend behind bars, if not executed.

_"Why Cecilia!?"_
Despite being followed by Marines, her mind is set on searching the reasoning for the incident.
Until her run was cut short by a townsman.
"Murderer!"
"No!!"
The man charged at her trying to bring her down but the girl swiftly dodged.
"You'll be executed for this!"
Shedding tears she continues running until she arrives at the port where a woman seems to have been waiting for her.
".....not you to...."
"We all loved you Jill, why did you do this!?"
"I didn't! I-"
Cut short by the woman who follows her up.
"Do you hold us for so stupid!?Your hands and clothes are stained with blood!"
"But I'm..."
Shedding tears, Jill knows she can't prove her innocence this way.
"Crocodile tears? Tsk!"
Turning her back to Jill the woman told her one last thing before leaving, twisting her to her with a menacing stare.
"I won't report them that I saw you here. If the sea won't eat you, don't you dare return to this place!!!If you do, I'll personally guarantee that you'll regret it! Go, Jill "The Ripper", to that we never have to see you again, you demon!"
"D-D-Demon....!?"
Falling to her knees Jill cries a river but gets back up quickly grabbing a small boat and sets out to the sea.


It's been about a week since then, not having eaten a thing, mentally exhausted, having lost everthiny and nowhere to go.
Jill lies on her back on the boat looking up into sky.
She remember the last moments of the massacre.
How her best friend Cecilia snapped, having killed everyone.
Eventually coming after Jill as well though she couldn't kill her.
Having regained her mind, Cecilia coul never forgive herself and stabbed herself in her neck.
Dying in Jill's arms who tried to remove the blade, was seen by a few people who wanted to see what happened and Jill was immediately marked as the killer.
"Will I ever be able to prove my innocence?"
She said to herself.That was just like her.Putting her pride before her own health.
With so many emotions going through her she gathered strength to get up and yelled out loud to the Ocean.
*"WHHHHYYYYYYYYY!!!!!CECILIA!!!!!!*
With teary eyes and about to faint in the distance she saw what appears to be a ship sailing towards what appears to be a island of sorts with mountains.
......haha! A ship...."
Letting out a tiny laugh and a weak smile before she fainted....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 30, 2012)

ShinGumi VS Hawkins

Two factors came into play with Hawkins' attack aimed at Gumiko, the durability achieved from the dragonhide it was crafted from and the speed that was exploited, just as the tip was close to it's maximum speed and not far from breaking the sound barrier, it shifted into a pair of giant ostrich legs and while it didn't quite leveled the building....... It smashed straight trough the roof Gumiko had been sniping from to avoid both the attack and sinking down the floor below it, the pink haired marine rolled off the roof and just barely managed to grab hold of the ledge. The feat was quite impressive, she managed to keep hold of her rifle with one hand after all.

With the sniper distracted, Hawkins had juiced up while Shin prepared his finisher. The twin clouds of cherry blossom were targeted at Hawkins but the doctor took off with such speed that they would never hit their target, or catch up to it.

Shin was surprised by the sudden increase of speed displayed by his opponent but quickly adjusted his plans, this finisher would never land and with one good arm this was going to be difficult to pull off but he was determined to keep the mimic still long enough for Gumiko to line up her killshot. If Shin would be able to manage to do that in his current condition was a different matter though. 

With his recently acquired katana in his favored left, the one with the good shoulder, and the scabbard in barely movable right, he prepared for Hawkins' last ditch effort. Unaware that he just needed to hold out for 30 seconds, and that he was probably better off stalling.

The whip came first, with Ollie's leg still present and imposing it swung at Shin, he jumped up in the air to avoid it. The smirk on the doctor's face betrayed the fact the loved it when a plan came togehter, with Shin in the air and incapable of evading, he crashed into the poor Nihonese young adult. His newly acquired boost in speed kept Shin from cutting his target down, and that boost in strength sent him flying...... Only briefly though as a the sweet and forgiving brick wall of a house cushioned his landing. 

Shin had barely been able to process what happened, the pain hadn't even set in when Hawkins grabbed him by his wrist, the one attached to that already punished shoulder, and swung him around like a rag doll. A desperate swing tore a chunk out of this hulked out doctor and forced him to release his grip.

The second landing was a lot more enjoyable, bouncing across a brick street turned out to be a lot easier on the bones than a brick wall. Gritting his teeth, he rolled onto his feet and managed to deflect the whip lash that came at him, the force knocking his sword out of his hand though but with no time to waste Hawkins made the mistake of going in for the kill personally instead of attempting another whip attack.

He came straight at the marine, who finally got back up in the form of his DF powers which surrounded the human bullet that sped towards him. They just impeded his vision enough to prevent Shin's desperate finisher. It was going to hurt but he had not other choice, he placed his weight on his off foot and the other raised in the air and violently kicked at the air.

"Rankyaku!" A loud screech rang out as an energy slash was launched at Hawkins, it was imperfect and it showed.....In several ways, but nevertheless it crashed violently into the blinded 'healer'. Blood and cherry blossoms sprayed from the impact, it hadn't cut deeply as it was only a desperate technique performed by an inadequate user but it caused severe damage and more importantly it halted his charge. 

The flawed technique had also taken another victim, Shin's foot was battered, bruised and bleeding. If you didn't know what you were doing the force you were aiming at your target could rebound on you, the result looking a lot like you had just kicked with your barefoot against a concrete wall. 

Shin was the first to drop to his knees, followed shortly by Hawkins after a loud gunshot rang trough the air, a splitsecond before Gumi's bullet tore a chunk of flesh and blood from the doctor. 

When the Nihonese swordsman saw that his opponent had fallen, the attacks landing right when that timelimit had been reached, he dared to close his eyes......Ever so briefly.....And try and find the strength to go on.
This mission had barely just begon, and the true horrors hadn't even been witnessed yet. 

Sounds of movement forced him to cut this power nap short though, but that familiar voice of Gumiko did him a lot of good, sure he was hurting all over but at least the threat had passed.........For now. She was about to ask him if he was alright, relatively at least, but she was kept from doing so by Shin asking. "Is he dead?" 

"Yes, I checked his pulse before coming over to help you." With some help from his partner, he eventually made it back up again. "We should find you a safe place so that you can recover." She glanced around, even those sharp eyes of hers couldn't find a suitable location in this battlefield.

"Hospital sounds nice right about now." He joked weakly. "I can get field dressed there, we've been stalled for too long anyways." And so they headed towards the hospital.......Unaware that this was not the end of Hawkins, and most likely not the last time they would be seeing him. No sooner where they out of side, did his trusty Zoan infused whip shift into it's Ostrich form and dragged his still form out of the main street.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina cringed at the grisly sight, turning away as the Marine's bloodcurdling screams filled the corridor, punctuated by the madman's singing. If there was a soundtrack to hell then this was it. This Paulsgrave fellow certainly lived up to his nickname. He was indeed a butcher. 

"Shit I know how to pick 'em..." she muttered. 

Her shadow clapped excitedly at the bloody show. Sabrina slapped the doppelganger in the face and pointed at two Marines who appeared at the end of the corridor. Their eyes widened in shock as they saw Paulsgrave free and unshackled. *"Raven Swarm!"* Sabrina cried. Her shadow exploded into a writhing mass of ravens, swarming the Marines until they disappeared in a corona of darkness. 

She pointed at Paulsgrave, who seemed about done with the newest addition to his flesh mask collection. "I think its about time you meet Pazzo." That fat bastard would probably welcome Paulsgrave into the crew with open arms. The crazier the better as far as Pazzo was concerned. 

Suddenly the ceiling above them collapsed inward. Sabrina dove away as the Captain of the White Shawl Marines crashed into the floor, nearly cracking the boards beneath their feet. His body was covered from head to toe in a foul smelling and smoking green poison. Sabrina stepped away, covering her mouth so as not to inhale the noxious fumes. Whether the Marine was alive or dead she couldn't tell. Not that it mattered anyway. No man could survive this amount of poison for long. 

"Well that was quick..." she muttered. 

Sunlight wafted through the giant hole. Sabrina craned her neck upwards. Lupe's shaggy dog face appeared two decks above them, his face bloodied as if from an intense battle. "Where the hell's Pazzo?" Sabrina asked him. 

Lupe turned and scratched the top of his head uncertainly.  "The big guys not looking too good." He howled mournfully, like a wolf honoring a fallen leader of the pack. 

"What?! Is he alive?" 

"Barely...that fucking Marine was tougher then he looked." 

Sabrina face palmed, muttering a string of curses under her breath. Without Pazzo they were nothing. He was the glue that held this crazy train together. She glanced at Paulsgrave, thinking it over. _Maybe not_, she amended. 

"We have a ship, the _Savvy Stinger_. If we hurry we can be out of here before  reinforcements arrive," Sabrina told the bone man. 

"What about Pazzo?" Lupe asked. 

Say what you would about Lupe but he was at least loyal to his master, just like a good doggie. Sabrina on the other hand was immune to such concepts as loyalty. She waved a dismissive hand. "He knew the risks. You carry his fat ass if you care so much about him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2012)

*The East Blue/Helen...*
Helen slowly came to awareness, her eyes fluttering as she adjusted to the bright sun and clear blue sky above. A bespectacled face suddenly filled her vision. 

"I think she's awakening." 

Her right fist shot into the air like a piston, knocking the man for a loop. Helen slowly sat up. It took her a few moments to clear her head and get a handle of the situation. She was in a life boat with four grim faced sailors from the _Sea Rose_, including the bespectacled man who was busy pressing a handkerchief to his bloody nose. Her left shoulder and arm were heavily bandaged. The arm felt numb and totally lifeless. She couldn't move it an inch. Around them were a handful of other life boats floating listlessly over the calm water.   

"What happened?" Helen rasped in a dry and cracked voice. 

"You punched me young lady. That's what happened," the bespectacled man chided, handing her a canteen of water. 

The water felt heavenly against her parched throat. "Yes, I'm sorry...reflex." 

He introduced himself as Dr. Gunther Solus, medical officer of the _Sea Rose_. The other sailors nodded curtly at her, grunting their names one after the other. "The Crimson Flash Pirates sank the _Sea Rose_. Our captain made his last stand while the rest of us abandoned ship," Gunther told Helen. He gestured at their boat and the rag tag fleet around them. "We're the only ones who made it. We came upon your body floating amongst the driftwood. I honestly thought you were dead and drowned, but somehow you were still alive."   

Helen nodded at the doctor. "Thank you. I am in your debt." Her gaze returned to her heavily bandaged arm. It made her think of that swordsman who had impaled her, Storm Crow. She had never faced an opponent as fast as he was. Every time she swung at him he always seemed to be a step ahead. Suddenly she shot up to her feet. "Heartsbane!" she cried frantically. 

"Excuse me?" Gunther asked.  

"My sword! Where is it?!" 

"Right here," a sailor replied, moving aside a pile of supplies and fishing out the massive crimson steel broadsword. "Mighty fine blade and light too. You were actually floating on it," he said. Helen sighed with relief. Heartsbane had been in her family for untold generations, all the way to the founding of House Swann. It was said that her ancient ancestor forged the blade from the heart of a fallen star. Helen ran her hand up and down the smoothly polished crimson steel. Almost a thousand years later and the blade still held its original sharpness and luster. "I won't ever lose you again," she whispered.  

Gunther coughed nervously, an anxious look on his face. "Um there's one more thing." 

"Yes?" 

"Your left arm. You lost quite a lot of blood...I almost had to amputate it. Maybe should've. I can't promise that you'll ever regain full use of your arm again." 

Helen started howling with laughter. The others stared at her as if she had lost her mind. Perhaps she finally had. 

"I don't think this is a laughing matter..." 

Helen slapped her left arm and waved dismissively. "This is nothing. I've been through worse, trust me." She grinned at the doctor. "So thank you for not amputating my arm." She continued thinking of Storm Crow, replaying their fight over and over again in her minds eye. "I shall see you again Storm Crow," she said with a devilish light in her pale green eyes. "It would seem that I've finally found myself a worthy rival." 

The sailors cursed in alarm as she suddenly dropped and began doing pushups with just her good arm, rocking the boat back and forth. "I have to be ready."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 1, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa*

*TFAJ/IJ*

The kid in front of him was still panicking, looked to raise some sort of alarm and then..

BANG!

Sendo’s eyes widened as the teen was shot from the window by one of the snipers outside. It seemed to happen in slow motion, but eventually the kid young man, barely 17 dropped down onto the floor. Sendo scrambled up to his feet and looked at him. 

The bullet had grazed his skull and he was unconscious, Sendo breathed a sigh of relief. He lifted up the kid and put him on the nearest hospital bed. He’d be safe there, though it didn’t help Sendo’s cause. He had to somehow help the people that these insane marines were targeting. 

He walked through the rooms and they were eerily deserted, barring some dead bodies, laid out on the beds. 

“What the hell?” Sendo said looking at them. He’d been on a farm long enough to know a fresh dead body to an older one. These people had been dead maybe 3 or 4 days ago, some even a week. One was even hunched over a chair with a white doctors coat on. Sendo got a shiver up his spine, it was damned creepy! 

He then noticed that the majority were females (barring the doctor) and that he was in the maternity ward. Then he noticed something that put all the pieces together. A bomb. A great big dirty bomb.

The countdown was ticking and there wasn’t much time left. Wherever the real mothers were, they were probably someplace safe. This is why the people were fighting so hard. They had come up with this plan and were stalling the marines long enough for them to think that the hospital had blown up and everyone had died. Sendo sat on a chair, a little overwhelmed by it. He’d never seen anything like this. He realised he was sitting next to a dead body, jumped up and frantically dusted himself down.

It was a great plan. Knowing the marines, they’d come in looking to confirm the kill, find the bodies and be satisfied. Except for one thing – why did the hospital blow it in the first place? It’s one thing for a tank to blow up but Garrick, whilst he was an idiot, would still order some sort of investigation. He didn’t seem like the type to leave things to chance. Sendo had seen a fuel tank blow up and whilst it was big, it wouldn’t really cause an explosion to take an entire building down – besides there wouldn’t be a fuel tank in the actual building!

He didn’t have much time. Sendo closed his eyes and punched himself hard on the face. “Ow! Fiddlesticks, that hurt!” Again, and again he did it until he was satisfied, or at least in enough pain to want it to stop. He took a scalpel, bit down on his cheek and stabbed himself on just below the collar bone, leaving the scalpel in there. “I swear if they don’t believe that I was in a fight, I’m going to cry.”

Sendo began staggering out of the building, helped in part that he had actually beaten himself up pretty good. Hawkins was down after battling with Gumiko and Shin. He looked dead, but couldn't be sure. Unfortunately Shin and Gumiko were stumbling towards the hospital. Shit!

“Shin! Gumiko! Are you guys ok? Here, I have some some supplies.” Sendo hobbled towards the pair and gave them some of the gauze and antiseptic he had intended to use on his own shoulder. He shuddered when he realised the scalpel might not be clean. He had to keep them out of the hospital by any means necessary. The Dark Justice had been catapulting supplies for the marines and one such crate was explosives, as it was marked in large letters. Sendo picked up the box quickly, causing much discomfort to the shoulder with the scalpel in it. "I know what I said earlier, but I was wrong. For better or for worse I'm a marine now and I have to believe that whatever these guys are doing is for the good of the world. I can't be narrow minded and have to realise that there is a greater good out there."

“You guys keep the townsfolk off me, I have a plan that'll sort out those guys in there. No way I'm letting them go after the seven shades of shit they kicked out of me. I managed to get out, but they won't!” He was decent at acting, always having to play 'the bad guy' with Jace, he had the angry, vengeful voice down to a fine art. Though Hawkins was down there were still others around the area fighting bravely for their own cause. Shin and Gumiko looked at Sendo strangely but seemed to buy into what Sendo was saying. He hoped so anyway, he didn't give them a chance to reply and hobbled off with his box of explosives.

He grumbled and set the explosives down. “Right, now I need to figure out how to make these go boom.” And the shaggy looking man went about putting the explosives around the hospital.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Jackie’s eyes flashed, who in the hell would know that she’d be here today? Her jade green eyes cut to the side as she casts her gaze over the edge of the ship. What she saw causes her to take pause, before her was a man dressed in a skull hoodie, as to obscure his features from her, though this man was no real mystery to her. She may not have a name to go with the fa?ade but her time as a Mercenary lent her many allies in the bounty business and a guy matching this fellow’s description popped up on the radar about seven or so months ago.  “I suppose you’re the one that did this.” Jackie shouts back, a bit of anger undercutting her voice as she motions down to her deck and to the man Arkins had beaten earlier though form his vantage point he cannot see to whom she is pointing.  “Attacking our people isn’t the brightest way to get our attention.” she adds with a venom filled bite as she went for her Venus Gospel, but just as Jackie was able to wrap her fingers around the shaft of the spear Dianna steps forward and take a hold of her arm.  “Wait Jackie.” she whispers pulling closer to the woman,  “He beat a Sargent on his own.” she adds quietly. Jackie’s eyes cut from Arkins and bore straight through Dianna.  “And?” she asks pulling her arm away.  “And? And? With big red gone we are seriously under powered.” Dianna states pointing out the obvious as Ovrkil had been shipped off elsewhere.
> 
> “Let me test him Jackie, if he can prove strong enough, let him join.” Dianna states while adjusting her small framed glasses. Jackie cuts her glance back to Arkins briefly but then relinquishes her iron grip on her weapon.  “Fine.” she mutters walking closer to the railings.  “Alright Bounty Hunter, you impress my girl here and you’re on, otherwise.” she growls and merely pulls a thumb across her throat.
> 
> Dianna bows gracefully at her ‘introduction’ from Jackie then whips her hair back as she elegantly made her way down to ground level a show of sorts to hopefully lull Arkins into a false sense of security, but this is a fa?ade Dianna was a Knight while the man Arkins had dealt with was a Sargent he was about to have the toughest fight of his life to date. ~~



Arkins merely shrugged as Calico Jack traced an oh so familiar red smile across her throat. A dead man had no fears. There was nothing anyone could do to him that hadn't been done already. The other girl wasn't fooling him with her act though. Arkins knew a highly trained warrior when he saw one. Her fluid movements and precise economy of motion were a dead give away. She could fight.

He remained in place, gunblade held casually by his side, waiting for her to make the first move. What a first move it was. She suddenly rocketed off the ground like an exploding bullet. Arkins eyes widened. He brought up his gunblade just barely in time. Steel rang against steel. Arkins batted away the girls weapon and slashed downward. He hit nothing but air as she darted to the side like a whirling dervish. _This one is fast_. She thrust her blade forward. Arkins parried it and countered with a whirling slash. The girl blocked and stood her ground, exchanging a rapid flurry of slashes with him. Arkins breathed heavily as he kept up the exchange. The girl was perhaps the toughest opponent he had ever faced. 

_Except for him..._

Arkins decided to end the battle now. These kind of knock down drag out duels weren't his style. Any of his fights that went past thirty seconds were a failure in his opinion. He spun around and slashed in a winding arc, timing the press of the trigger.*"Trigger Strike!"* 

Suddenly the girl dematerialized. Arkins whirled around, followed the blazing trail of her footsteps. He was just a bit too slow. The slash came across his right flank. Arkins swung at her. Miss. He felt another stinging slash across the back of his shoulder blades. Arkins changed levels, slashing at her legs. Miss. Now she was just toying with him. _Enough of this!_ Arkins grabbed a handful of dirt and flung it at her eyes. Before another slash could come at him he rapidly somersaulted away, creating much needed space between them. As he landed into a crouching position he looked down and saw the blood flowing from his right side. He gazed at the blood calmly and analytically. Now wasn't the time to hold back, he decided. He needed this Calico Jack if he was to have his vengeance. 

Arkins raised the gunblade over his head with a two fisted grip, his index finger hovering over the elaborate trigger. The first in his one two punch combination. *"Air Drill!"* he cried, slashing downward with all his might, pressing the trigger at the apogee of the strike. A *V* shaped slash wave flew towards the girl in a curved arc, it's looping path hard to predict. In one fluid motion Arkins produced a lighter from his pants pocket. The tiny flame flickered to life as he tossed the lighter into the air. 

*"Flame Drill!"* 

Arkins slashed in a wide horizontal arc, generating a potent gust of wind. The tiny little ember burst alight into a blazing wave of orange and red flame that spiraled towards the little speed demon of a girl.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2012)

*The New World: Righteous Kiss*
Mathias "Redbeard" Rollins sat upon a mound of rubble that had once been a church, tearing into a roast chicken with his bare hands while his men looted the nearby houses. The smoking town was now his, as was the entire island. It would be the first of many conquests to come until he had amassed a territory so vast that even the World Government would have no choice but to recognize his power. Out here in the lawless New World it was said that a pirate could reign like an emperor if he played his cards right. He rubbed a greasy hand through his bushy crimson beard. Emperor Redbeard certainly had a nice ring to it. 

*"ADMIRAL SIGHTED!"* one of the men screamed. 

All of his hopes and ambitions came crashing down in that moment. His First Mate appeared down the street, huffing and puffing, eyes as wide as silver dollars. Redbeard shot up from his makeshift throne of rubble. *"What?! Are you sure?"* It couldn't be her, he thought with growing dread. Dealing with any Admiral was bad business, but she was walking death itself.

His First Mate nodded grimly. "Black hulled ship, blood red sails, swan shaped prow...it's her cap'n." 

That decided it. He called out to his men: *"Alright boys take what you can carry with you. We're getting the hell out of here." * His conquest would have to wait for another day. 

*"Leaving already?"* a demure voice asked from above. 

The voice sent chills running up and down his spine and his blood into ice water. He turned and saw her standing above the steeple of the ruined church, arms crossed, a mirthful smile on her face. *"I'm impressed Redbeard. You gave me the slip back on Shabondy and even made it past Fishman Island. But this is as far as you go." *

Admiral Mary Mallon, codenamed "Black Swan", stood just a shade over six feet tall, a statuesque woman with platinum blond hair and pale skin. An eyepatch covered her left eye. Whether it was by choice or necessity he knew not, in fact didn't want to know at all. The right eye shone with an intense feverish light the color of blood. Over her black and crimson dress she wore a gleaming white Marine coat across her shoulders. Death had never looked so beautiful. 

*"Give it to her boys!"* Redbeard hollered in desperation. 

Waves of bullets bounced harmlessly off her face and body. It was that goddamn Marine tekkai trick, he realized. His men continued firing. For all the good that did them. They might as well have been shooting cotton balls at the bitch. Mary pressed her index finger to her glistening red lips and exhaled a menacing black cloud that hung in the air. Just looking at the bloated and festering thing made Redbeard stumble backwards and take cover.

*"Plague Arrows!" *

The cloud exploded into a swarm of black mist shaped arrows. His men dropped like flies as the ebony arrows hit home. Some of them curled up into balls and began crying blood red tears, others vomited their lungs out into the street. One poor bastard repeatedly slammed his head back and forth against the pavement in a fit of madness. Redbeard made a run for it. He got four feet before bumping into her as she materialized in front of him with blinding speed. It was like crashing into a brick wall. He rebounded off of the woman and landed ass end onto the rubble strewn street. 

*"PLEASE!"* Redbeard cried. *"MERCY!"* 

Mary grabbed him by the throat and lifted him into the air as if he was just a child. Red boils appeared all over his neck and face. *"I'm sorry. Did you say mercy?"* Mary asked. She laughed and leaned in close to him. He could feel the feverish warmth radiating off of her skin, like standing next to an open oven. *"You murdered a World Nobleman in cold blood. Did you really think that the World Government wouldn't hunt you down to the ends of the world?"* 

*"Go to hell you diseased whore!"* Redbeard snarled with a mad laugh, finally losing his mind as the fever spread through his body. 

Mary sighed and brushed away an errant strand of hair that hung limply between her eyes.  *"I haven't been kissed in a very long time. For some reason I just seem to scare all the boys away."* She gazed at him and smiled innocently. *"How about a little kiss hmm?"* Wordlessly she pressed her lips against his. He tried to push away but her hands clamped around his wrists like iron vice grips. Redbeard spasmed violently as his internal organs liquified. The last cogent thought he had before his eyeballs melted to mush was that she was a pretty good kisser. 

She dropped Redbeard's husk of a corpse, her right eye still closed as she savored the rare moment of physical contact. Right on cue her crew marched down the street with all the reverie of a funeral procession,  They began collecting the still groaning and immobile pirates. Eliminating Redbeard was one thing, but there was no reason to kill the others, Mary reasoned. As she strode away she could feel the wary eyes of the townsfolk watching her from the windows. They feared her even more then they had feared Redbeard. Even her own men were terrified of being in her presence. She couldn't blame them, but it didn't make it hurt any less. 

*"Make sure all these men are ready for transport to Impel Down,"* she told her First Officer, a young captain by the name of Archer Armstrong. *"I'm going back to the ship."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 1, 2012)

ShinSenGumi

TFIJ/TFAJ

Shin eyed the man suspiciously, true he wanted to believe him but it just seemed off. Sendo wouldn't have made a 180 like that, not unless something drastic had happened but most likely this was part of his the 'choice' he had made. Though he wanted to accept Sendo's claim as the truth, he couldn't let his feeling get the better of him......He'd have to confirm it with his own eyes, no matter what may come of it, though he didn't want to admit it.....He was glad to be this banged up, if Sendo did have to make a run for it, he wouldn't be able to chase him very effectively.

"Agh!" His shoe was still off, a jagged piece of rock that had been produced by the earlier battle had chosen to lie just where Shin's unprotected foot would step on it. The patch job performed on him didn't do much against this aggravation of his foot's injure and he lost his balance........ Briefly...... As he managed to grab hold of something just in time, preventing him falling over like some poor old man. Someone as old as Sendo probably.

"Hmmm?" Whatever he had grabbed it was soft, warm.......And attached to Gumiko. Which wasn't odd, as she was a woman and their boobs tended to be soft, warm and attached to them. 

"Aaagh!!!!" He let out a very unmanly yelp, and before Gumiko could respond, either in kind or by slapping the doofus. The before mentioned doofus sprayed blood all over her, who despite his injuries he hadn't lost a whole lot of blood until now, and then passed out. Leaving Gumi groped, defiled and standing over an unconscious squad leader.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 1, 2012)

*Steelport

At a different time

Dating Game

Shin VS Cece continued*

She had given him fair warning, the boy was to close his mouth. When didn't do so promptly enough for her Cece's taste, she reached out to do so for him. Shin wasn't even staring slackjawed at this monster due to her attractiveness but out of sheer angst due to her imposing presence. He wasn't sure what was more terrifying, that glare or that hand that reached out. 

It was that hand, as it turned out, it gripped his jaw tightly and with great his mouth was forcibly shut by the Commander. The scene was sure to haunt his nightmares in the near future, but luckily he would miss the worst of it. 

His heart had been pounding so hard that he couldn't even hear the ravenhaired Logia, he just saw her moving closer to him and when he felt her grab her he thought she was going to have her way with him. His imagination worked funny like that, besides he was about as smooth as a strip of sandpaper so in these situations it was just a matter of time it would all end in a bloody mess. Literally.

And so it wasn't all that surprising that Shin's most powerful long range weapon reared it's head once again, that nose of his sprayed a absurd amount of blood with an ridiculous pressure, enough so that he was propelled off his frog and towards dryland. Leaving a utterly shocked Cece on the lake, dripping from head to toe in blood. She was a Logia alright, but her lack of mastery showed in that the blood hadn't harmlessly passed trough her. Instead she had been caught by surprise.

Surprise quickly gave way for pure uncut rage, a tiny bit of restraint was shown in the form of her not setting that poor frog of hers on fire or evaperating most of the water in the lake. But that was all the restraint she could muster, she leaped up and with a "Geppou!" She went after her target. If Shin had been conscious, he might have felt the island shake as this Crimson Comet struck Earth. But he wasn't, so he neither felt this or was aware of the danger he was in. 

The poor bastard that ended up in Cece's clutches befell a terrible fate, she didn't quite kill him...... No, somehow she never quite went that far during one of her trademarked rampages but that mighty fist of hers didn't leave a bone unbroken and she didn't stop until her victim was a bloody, blubbering and peesoaked mess before she finally stomped off to find a change of clothes.

This guy wouldn't be walking anytime soon, and when he would be able to do so again after years of a physical therapy...... He would be doing so with a noticeable limp.

Luckily for Shin he was lying unconscious from low blood pressure about 8 feet away from whoever that poor bastard was. Cece's inability to recognize 'ants' had resulted in her beating up some random passerby who had been glancing at the lake the Nihonese missile had been launched from a second before and had been standing in the wrong place at the wrong time.

*Shin VS Cece

Unsuccessful!

Kaiser VS ?*

The sweet innocent little kid didn't have a lot of luck this day, he had been sexually herassed, violated and if the stories he heard from a past mentor were true....... Some he/she tried to make him his prison bitch, and with that broken arm of his she nearly succeeded as she fought with the tenacity of a gorilla. She kinda looked like one too, so that made sense.

"Yuck." He had her drool all over her, and he hoped that Adora wouldn't notice all this hickeys. She shouldn't as they were actually bitemarks, but whatever.

"Oh you've got to be kididing me." The one good thing about his new match up was the lack of a top...... The bad thing? Well where should he start. First of all this was yet another guy, though this one on a blue colored male frog just like that of Kai and all the other straight male participants. 

"You look pretty girlie but I'm almost confident you're actually a guy so don't try to grope me or I'll kill you!" The sensitive sould had been pushed to his limit today, this whole dating event was a bloody trainswreck.

"What the hell is taking so long, Adora and me should be consummating our........Whatever by now." He wasn't sure what to call it, but that was no surprise. He also wasn't aware of what consumnating actually was.
The UC captain ignored his white haired peer, the flashy Overkills captain wasn't to be blame for this mix up though and most likely he was just as baffled. 

His frog had been acting weird a good five minutes now, it sneezed once started to vibrate like crazy and suddenly took off, sniffing at male frogs. Dante suspected the Frog fighting before might've crossed some wires.

*Dante VS Kai!

Setsuka VS ?*

She had several unscucesful dates by now, which wasn't that surprising as he would take on a look at a candidate and then stick her nose back into her paperwork. Foolis Cece, Setsuka wouldn't be dragged away from her much loved paperwork for long. 

"Muahahah!"

"Uhm are you alright miss?" A rather shy young man enquired, his face as red as his hair.

"Oops that was out loud, I should really stop talking out loud to myself......." The irony wasn't lost on herself. She shook her head and finally made a succesful attempt at keeping her thoughts where they belonged. 

"In my mind!"

Whoops, well she'd get there. 

The frogs separated, It wasn't meant to be. Like She had time for a freckled little brat like that. Her ideal men was exactly that a man. Someone who......

"Come to think of it, I have no idea what my perfect man would be like........." Lost in thought......or in talk...... in her case, her frog drifted towards a new potential mate. It wasn't until the sky seemed to turn dark that she snapped out of it.

"Hmmm?"

*Setsuka VS Kenneth

The birh of Kensuka?*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2012)

*The South Blue/Baterilla*
Garrick traded punches with Mayor Solo in the center of the street, neither man even showing an inclination to block each others bone crunching blows with nothing but their faces. Solo, the older and much shorter man, but far more experienced, leaped upwards and caught him with a winding uppercut. Garrick staggered backwards off balance. Solo pressed forward, barely able to clinch his arms around Garrick's massive waist. He flung the man mountain of a Marine up into the air, pile driving his head into the concrete. The buildings around them shook violently as rippling cracks formed all along the street like spider veins. Solo took a step back, panting heavily as Garrick remained upside down in a massive crater, still and unmoving. 

Suddenly Garrick's right leg spun around in a whirl of motion. *"Rankyaku!"*

Solo's eyes widened as the spiraling slash wave cut through the air. He brought up his steel plated arms just as the wave made contact, tossing him like a ragdoll into the storefont behind him. Garrick slowly crawled out of the crater, laughing madly.  

*"It'll be a cold day in hell before mama Garrick's boy gets tooled around by some fuckin turncoat like you,"* he said with a bloody grin.  

Garrick wasn't surprised when Solo limped out of the smashed storefront. The man used to be a legend of the Marines. Yet here he was, protecting the Pirate Kings whore. Whatever he had now become, he was still a one man wrecking crew, though age was clearly starting to catch up with him. *"Give it up old man and save what little honor you have left!"* 

Solo spat at Garrick's feet. "The fuck do you know about honor boy?" 

*"I know that I used to look up to you." *

"Yeah and you still will be when I knock your ass out." 

They both squared up like rival bull elephants, knowing full well that they'd each be putting their all into their next punches. Garrick charged first and Solo met him in the center of the street. Garrick wound up a looping body punch, the air rippling around his massive fist. 

*"Gigaton Punch!"* 

Solo responded with another powerful uppercut. Both punches connected simultaneously. The impact wave shattered the glass window panes. Garrick's head snapped back with whiplash like force while Solo staggered forward, clutching his midsection.  Both men stood still for what seemed like an eternity until Solo went crashing to his knees. Blood seeped out of his mouth, his insides a twisted mess. 

"You'll never find her," he gasped. "That child of hers will live and grow strong. God help you all when he comes looking for revenge." 

Garrick staggered like a drunken sailor towards the old man, opening his arms wide, palms held open. *"Not on my watch." * He slammed his palms together, caving in Solo's skull like an overripe grapefruit. Garrick flopped down into the street, panting heavily, his inhuman reserves of endurance nearly tapped out. He reflexively reached for a victory cigar but suddenly remembered that he had forgotten them on the ship. 

A marine came running up to him and saluted. "Sir we..."

*"Do you have a cigar?"* Garrick grumbled. 

"No but-"

*"Well fuck off then!" * Garrick suddenly remembered something. *"Oh yeah. Send word to the squads. I've decided we're gonna blow this whole town sky high. Leave nothing but ashes." *

Garrick had taken Solo's final words to heart. They couldn't be sure which mother was the Pirate Kings whore. Best to eliminate the whole lot of them in one fell swoop. It was the only way to be sure. As for collateral damage, well the rest of the townsfolk were guilty for resisting the Marines anyway. *"Will someone get me a goddamn cigar!"* Garrick bellowed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2012)

*The Firecracker Pirates*

"Is it still too late to vote in Bridget as the new captain?"

Kent scowled at the new chick. "When Bridget jumps off a building to save your seastone enchained ass then you can vote her the captain. I will gladly abdicate my throne if that ever happens."

"Well, if you want the captain to be scared of a super high roller coaster and also the kind of captain who is wanted dead or alive for exposing her nice body in public...yes, i think we could still choose her," Ral chimed in.

Kent nodded. "Ral with the zinger. That's why this kid is first mate guys. Knucks." He and Ral bumped knuckles with a level of awesome that would make lesser men bawl.

"Anyway, what's important here isn't listing the reasons Bridget wouldn't make a good captain, because that would take too long...no offense Bridget. What's important here is everybody listening to my awesome plan of robbing a casino."

"R-robbing a c-casino?"

"Not just a casino," Kent said with a grin. "The Casino. The Blues Hotel and Casino, located 20 miles North of here."

"It's S-South," Bridget corrected, examining the crumpled map.

"Located 20 miles of South of here," Kent said without missing a beat. "We're going to steal all of the money. All of it."

*"Statistical analysis proves this plan is doomed to failure,"* HAL cut in. *"I advise you abandon it immediately if you wish to continue winning."*

"Oh yeah? What statistical analysis?" Kent challenged.

*"Your IQ. You are an idiot with no hope of pulling off a successful heist."*

"Am too!"

*"Really. Then please enlighten us with this master plan of yours."*

Kent's grin widened and he shook his head. "Nice try HAL! Everybody knows I can't reveal the plan until we're actually doing the heist, so I can provide a running explanation of what's happening as it's happening!"

*"I rest my case."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2012)

*[Battle of Baterilla]​*​
[Kenneth Vs the Baterilla Battalion]​

Growling like a crazed dog Kenneth stepped from the dust of destruction he had caused as a two story house fell under the strain of its ill supported weight. * “It’ b’ a fuckin’ coald day in hell b’fer ye take o’ Kenneth like thit.”* he bites with venom after spitting a wad of clotted blood to the street. Looking to the horizon he sees that Garrick had locked horns with an older looking man, that is when the Barbarian’s eyes widen he recognized the man, it was Solo. A legend back in the day, a Marine of reputed power and someone Kenneth himself looked up too, how could it be possible that Solo was going to stand in their way. * “Oh noa ye dennea, not alone Garrick.”* Kenneth barked as he turned toward the center of town, but as he started to take the first step he is quickly surrounded by the rest of the Baterilla Militia. “If you’re going to fight the Mayor you’ll have to go through us first.” A man in gray fatigues states firmly as he pulled a large saber from its sheath and leveled it on Kenneth. * “Do ye think thit wee pig sticker is gonna halp ye h’re?”* Kenneth asks as he pulled the large leather coat he wore from his shoulders. “It really doesn’t matter Marine, all we have to do is buy the Mayor enough time to deal with your friend, CHARGE!” the grunt orders as he himself charges into the thick of battle.

* “Dennea think s’, Impact WAVE!”* Kenneth shouts at the top of his lungs as he falls to his knees, both arms glowing with a wild blue light that transfers to the ground as he slams it with his forearms. The immediate area shakes with a violent shift as if the giant of a brute caused an earth quake, the men that charged Kenneth begin to stumble as they struggle to keep their balance, the Militia were a crafty bunch of people though, the man in gray fatigues pulls two fingers to the side, a signal to a lone sniper to let loose. Kenneth feels the impact of the shot far before he hears the echo of the blast and he can only glance the shell as it slams into his large barrel of a chest, but instead of the blood that one would expect, a light green dust explodes from the hit and quickly Kenneth’s head is enveloped in a cloud of pepper extract and salt. Tears fill the Barbarian’s eyes as he waves his arms franticly around him trying to bat the irritating combination from him, * “Thit b’ ah bit oan th’ dirty side.”* he coughs and sputters as mucus flows from his nostrils.

Then like a pack of wolves on an injured deer the Militia men ponce and effectively dog pile Kenneth as they burry their weapons deep into his frame, “That’s it men run him through, bleed him like the pig he is!” their leader shouts as he pulls his bloody saber from the mass of writhing and rippling men as they continued to cut, stab and slash and soon the mound of men collapsed. “Do you think he’s dead?” one of them asks as he pull himself from the dog pile. “Of course, no one can live through that, not even the…”, * “Will ye bugs git oof meh!”* Kenneth’s voice rang full of range as the mound lifted as if a swarm of ants were shifting the dirt of their mound as they spilled forth. As the militia washed from Kenneth their leader sees that a large section of the street had been pulled up and now was held dangerously in the grasp of the large Marine, * “There b’ oanly ah few thin’s I deena like.”* Kenneth growled as he set himself into a spin. * “Cowards ‘n’ Pirates!”* he shouts as he releases the slab of stone and street, like a bullet it sailed toward the building the sniper was in. “Get out of their!” the man dressed in gray ordered, but it was far too late as the two story building exploded into shredded wood and stone debris. * “Impact Point!”* Kenneth roars pulling the man’s attention back his way, the spectacle he saw sickened him as Kenneth’s large ham-hock of a hand turned a man’s head into a misty gray and red mess. “Fall back, regroup!” the man shouts, but it was moments too late as Kenneth pulled his large ax from the street and swung, in a single swift attack he lost two-thirds of his battalion. “I have to stop this no matter the cost.” The man muttered as he charged the giant of a brute, whom was already heavily injured. All manner of dagger and sword hung from his frame, and he seemed to bleed from every inch of his body. 

Kenneth gasps as he feels the cold bite of still slide into his back, a crimson covered tip pushed through his chest as the giant fell to one knee. “Go ahead and die, you fought bravely Marine.” The man commands breathing heavily while taking a step back. A light chuckle only leaves Kenneth’s lips as he snaps around grabbing the man by the neck. * “D’ ye think thit these wee injuries b’ puttin’ o’ Kenneth down?”* the large man asks as he pulls himself back to his feet. The unit commander only smiles though as he opened his tattered coat, “No, but we’ll see each other in hell again very soon.” he spits as his thumb snapped down on a plunger. A blinding flash of light fills Kenneth's eyes as the vestment of high explosives goes off shaking the area, then silence as a black cloud hangs in the air, even at this point Garrick and Solo’s battle was wrapping up with Garrick crushing the former Marine’s skull.  An eternity seemed to pass, but Garrick’s demand for a cigar stirred something in the debris, and soon the giant woke as he pulled himself from the carnage. 

Stepping from the swirling black cloud Kenneth appears and lumbers forward, he is lightly burned now and bled from every pore of his body, but he was still alive. As he walked he pulled daggers and swords from his girth and tossed them to the ground, reaching his comrade in arms Kenneth reaches behind him and pulls the large saber that ran him through from his body and discards it. * “Did ye asks fer a victory dance?”* Kenneth asks as he too falls to a sitting position, then wiping the blood from his eyes he pulled a large black case from his vest and opens it, inside were two of the finest Alabasta Brand Cigars, illegal in most of the Blues. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2012)

*[Resurgence of the Firecrackers]​*​
[A Familiar Face and Story, Doc Whiskey]​​
Doc wasn?t one to care who lead the crew, or if the crew was even to be led. As Kent told his story, Doc merely sat in a chair and rocked it lightly on its hind legs, he was nose deep in a book and the subtle hint of black raspberry hung in the air as a light purple ring encircled Doc?s head and book. But as Kent got deeper into his story Doc is forced to allow the chair to drop with a plat, and soon he is looking at the man, his closed eyes slightly open showing the pale yellow of his eyes,  ?Eh?? he questions as he looks at the man, closing the book he looks at the title then back to Kent. Finally he sighs and turns the book to its last chapter, there in the hollowed out pages sits a flask of whiskey that he removes. Then closing the book, titled the Lion the Winch and the Wardrobe, he tosses it overboard.  ?That?ll be the last time I mix my booze with bad literature.? Doc mumbles to himself as he pulled a copy of Oda Wars out and opens it, doing so he slides his flask in a hollowed out space in the front. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Firecracker Pirates...*
> Clemens sat in a corner, quietly thumbing through a battered copy of _The Lion Turtle, the Sea Witch and the Davy Jones Locker_. She wasn't surprised when their irrepressible captain came bounding back to them out of the blue. Those who bore the Will of D were known to be free spirits, with little regard for anything but the moment. Or so she had read in the history books at least.
> 
> She stared at Kent dubiously as he related to them the odd circumstances of his disappearance. It sounded quite familiar. Though Clemens had a feeling he was leaving out the parts with the dancing girls pilfering him out of all his money. Not to mention copious amounts of alcohol being consumed before passing out in an alley next to an okama. She was still trying to figure out who's brilliant idea it was to let Kent handle the money to begin with, when he suddenly declared his intention to get some more.
> ...





Most of the events that had occurred up to now didn?t pull Doc?s interest, but this new comer (not saying he wasn?t damn Kent and his ability to get him to partake of Nectar) had a point. Doc decides to chime in himself.  ? I think the young lady would make a good captain.? Doc muses as he pulled a copy of Bridget?s wanted poster out, the one where she is streaking more or less, and holds it out.  ?She does have some assets you don?t.? he adds which causes Bridget to blush. In Bridget?s back pack Chasm stirred lightly as a mechanical hiss of laughter can be heard by Bridget alone as the redness in her face deepened. But it seemed that Kent didn?t pay any attention as he was quickly on to his next big scheme robbing some Casino slash Hotel.  ?Didn?t we just have a fiasco with a hotel sonny?? Doc asks, but the on board computer system, HAL, was quick to jump on Kent citing the man?s lack of IQ as the reason his plans would fail. 

 ?Why does this seem like a bad episode of All in the Family?? Doc asks as he pulled out a newspaper and turned to the Comics,  ?I love Shoe?? Doc muses as he reads about the bird based Comic. ~~ 


*[Steelport, the Dating Game]​*
[Setsuka & Kenneth Meet Again]​
Kenneth dismissfuly waves off another potential mate, only the best would be his queen,  as the battered woman only looked on in confusion, she had a hell of a day, not only did she have a tussle with Kai, but Konga had been turned down by the Barbarian before they could even begin to talk. A what the hell look crossed her features as the large Bullfrog Kenneth rode targeted in on another potential mate as it swam from another male frog. Setsuka was now unwittingly in the Barbarian?s crosshairs. Kenneth?s eyes lit up as he saw Setsuka, nose buried in paperwork as usual. The young spitfire had caught the brute?s attention when they first met back before that whole Bliss Island fiasco. Setsuka finally realized something was up when the sky above her was blotted out, * ?Ah, whit hav? we h?re??* Kenneth asks as he folds his barrel like arms over an equally large chest, the bearskin side cape seemed to wave in the light breeze as the two locked eyes. 

A total look of disgust crossed Setsuka?s features as she recognized the brute, Kenneth she thought as she pulled her hand down her face, as if this dating thing wasn?t going bad enough already. * ?Ah, mah bonnie lass, I b? havin? thit love letter ye gav? me still.?* Kenneth states. The love letter that the large man spoke of, was none of the kind, it was the write up that she had handed down to the brute when he was insubordinate. * ?I even had thit wee lad oaver thar?.?* Kenneth states as he thumbed over his shoulder at the rocketing Shin as he flew toward dry land * ?Attempt tae teach me tae read yer runes so I could read it.?* but the attempt told Setsuka that Shin had failed miserably. * ?I apologize lass, fer not getting? ye anythin? in return, so I figured I may hav? bumped intae ye h?re.?* he states as he pulled a large box from the cape.

Setsuka?s eybrows furrowed, how in the hell did he fit such a  large box in a cape such as that, but that isn?t what worried her, what did was the contents whatever they may be if she was brave enough to open the gift after it was sat in her lap. * ?Well mah queen, whit ye waitin? fer??* Kenneth asks. ~~

[Contents of the Box are as follows: The Heart of A Seaking, A Rune Tablet,  A Warrior Braid Lock, and a Black Oak Crown with stag horn adornments

If Setsuka knows anything about Kenneth?s Culture she?ll know that the heart represents Kenneth?s willingness to take on any threat that would come her way regardless of his survival statistics. The Rune Tablet is a copy of his birthright as King of his clan. The locket of his hair is a sign of endearment that she is the one he chose and will be the only one if she accepts his offer. And lastly the crown is an offer of marriage, the token of her queen-ship amongst his clan]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2012)

*[Setting Sail, a Message to the Marines]​*​
[Taking the Stripes of Captain; Paulsgrave of the Ravenbeards]​​
A sick smile crossed the bandaged man’s lips as he pealed the flesh from the man’s muscle,  “Tell me crewman, did Shawl tell you why they called me the Butcher?” he asks softly as he allowed his tongue to roll up the side of the exposed tissue. The man winced in pain as he felt the sickening act run across his exposed cheek, “J-just kill me.” He begs, but that would be all too easy.  “That type of Mercy is held for those that earn it; Shawl sure can pick a lot of pussies.” Williams states as he pulled himself from the man’s face, then as if on cue Shawl came bursting through the ceiling and landed unceremoniously in a lump of steaming poison.  “Ah, Sin for a grin. If it isn’t the devil himself.” Paulsgrave lowly states as he walks over to the mess of a Marine,  “You’ve seen better day Shawl.” Williams states snapping his fingers over the man’s head trying to pull some response from him, though at this point it seemed useless, the man was little more than a burnt out husk that writhed in pain, waiting to draw his last pitiful breath and sink into the forgiving arms of death. 

 “Dunno who did ya in Shawl, but the man defiantly lacks artistic creativity.” Paulsgrave mumbles as Sabrina, William’s little Nightingale, spoke with a man two decks up. Pulling his left hand up Williams removed the glove and started to pull the bandages free, they were greasy from the weeks of sweat that had built up, and tainted with green slime. As he un-wrapped his flesh it became apparent that this man was either dying or missing a good opportunity to do so. His skin tone was a sickly yellow and infected wounds seemed to lightly fester on the surface. 

 "We have a ship, the Savvy Stinger. If we hurry we can be out of here before reinforcements arrive." Sabrina states trying to overlook the condition the man seemed to be in, but she only got a vile grin back,  “That my Shadow Priestess is what we want.” Paulsgrave muses as bone wrapped his hand, and then with all the delicacy of a jackhammer he plunged his hand into Shawls chest, pulling a small Den, Den Mushi from the venomous depths. It was as sick as its master, but it will still do the job that Williams needed it to do.  “Emergency call 1000101, code Lion of the East Blue.” William almost whispers into the small snail. It took a moment, but a confused look crossed the creature’s features mirroring the man on the other side. “Identify yourself, this is the Shawl Marines Line.” The voice commands, Sabrina’s eyes widen, what was this lunatic doing?  “Oh, don’t act like you don’t know me.” Pauslgrave shoots back with a fading grin,  “Names Paulsgrave Williams, but you may know me better as the Butcher of the South Blue.” Paulsgrave adds with a twinge of delight.

Silence falls over the room as the seconds seemed to tick away as hours,  “I know what you’re doing. We’ve taken the ship and killed its crew.” Williams states as he crushes the Den in between his fingers, cutting a glance toward Sabrina he tosses the mess to the floor.  “Sometimes sending a message is the most of important of things…” Paulsgrave states walking back over to the Marine he de-faced.  “And speaking of sending a message.” he adds as he sinks his poisoned covered talons into the man’s skull.  “Let’s send them a hell of a message….”

 ♫ “Take the time just to listen
When the voices screaming are much too loud,
Take a look in the distance, try and see it all 

Chances are that ya might find,
That we share a common discomfort now
I feel I'm walking a fine line
Tell me only if it's real”♪​
And a message it was, Williams stood on the deck of the Savvy Stinger and admired his work, art as he called it. Shawl himself was bound to the figurehead of the ship, gutted so that his entrails caught the breeze, on the deck of the ship was every member of the crew save the Doctor that Lupe forced aboard the ship to help threat Pazzo’s wounds. Walking up to the lunatic Sabrina had to hand it to the madman, his message was one of threatening overkill, one that told the Marines that they were in trouble as each member of the Shawl Crew was in turned crucified on a cross of bone and tore open so that the gulls could feast on their innards. Some even shook in shock as the salty sea air whipped at their exposed organs.  “What is the name of this crew my little Mocking Jay?” Williams asks her as she stops just behind him. Sabrina paused at the question, why would he want to know that?  “We’re the Ravenbeard Pirates.” she replies folding her arms over her chest.  “Well, set course for the nearest settlement, we’re to resupply before we head into the Grand Line, the Ravenbeards will be a force to be reckoned with.” Williams states deciding to keep the name in place, why ruin what Pazzo had already achieved??

 ♪“ Hey - I can't live in here for another day
Darkness has kept the light concealed
Grim as ever
Hold on to faith as I dig another grave
Meanwhile the mice endure the wheel
Real as ever
And I'm chained like a slave, trapped in the dark
Slammed all the locks, death calls my name
And it seems I've been buried alive…”♫  ~​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2012)

*The East Blue/Helen*
Another day passed before they spotted an island in the distance. Wandering out in the open ocean with this rag tag flotilla of lifeboats had given Helen a greater appreciation for life on the seas and just how unmerciful it could be. The local authorities sent a relief vessel to take them in the rest of the way. Helen thanked Gunther and the sailors of the sunken merchant vessel, _Sea Rose_. She'd be dead if they hadn't fished her out of the drink. Gunther nodded at the thick cast on her left arm and her bandage wrapped hands. He made her promise that  she would take the time to rest and heal. Helen assured him that she would. A lie if there ever was one. 

She decided to explore what the town had to offer, but with not a penny to her name found it difficult to enjoy much of anything. Eventually she found herself sitting on a curb, glumly eying a fancy bakery across the street. Her stomach rumbled at the scent of fresh baked bread and sweet cakes. It was ironic. Here she was, the heiress to one of the worlds greatest fortunes, and yet she couldn't even afford a loaf of bread. Not even a damned crumb. She once knew an unlucky serving girl by the name of Sabrina who would've had no problem stealing a loaf of bread. 

_Maybe I could..._ 

Helen shook her head, casting aside the thought. She was better then that and so resolved to spend the night hungry. As she contemplated a good sleeping spot, maybe the park, she noticed a Marine pass by and nail a bounty poster to the wall. On a whim she went over to inspect the poster. 

*Kaiser D. Winter
81,730,600*

Helen smiled as the proverbial light bulb went off over her head. After some asking around she found the Bounty Masters office. Inside the dank and musty smelling office was a team of gruff looking men and  women, each one armed to the teeth with pistols and swords. She ignored their curious glances and inspected the sea of posters on the bounty board. There were so many that it made her wonder how the Marines dealt with them all. She turned towards the Bounty Master, a lean, bald headed man with scars over his scars.  "So I just pick one of these and bring them in dead or alive?" she asked, not having a clue how bounty hunting worked. 

He chuckled as if she had just told a most brilliant joke. The other bounty hunters grinned in amusement.  "Yes. Generally that's how it works." 

Helen scanned the posters, looking for enough of a challenge but quick money as well. Just enough to get her to the Grand Line. Her eyes froze as she came upon a familiar blond haired young woman with pale green eyes...

*Helen Swann
40,310,200*

She ripped the poster off the wall and stared at the number in disbelief.  "How is this possible?" she gasped. At least they got a good picture of me, she thought. Her golden locks swirled about her face and her eyes shone with a feral intensity, both beautiful and terrible to behold. Her father wouldn't like this at all. The notion only brought a smile to her face. One of the Bounty Hunters glanced curiously over her shoulder. "What ya got there?" His eyes widened. 

"Holy shit. She's worth 40 million!" 

"This is a misunderstanding. I didn't do anything to earn this. Well nothing that I can think of at least." 

The Bounty Hunter gripped the handle of the katana at his side. "That's what they all say sweetheart but it still won't stop me from collecting your head."

Helen jut out her lower lip defiantly and got in his face. "Yeah, you and what army?"  

In that instant the other bounty hunters drew their weapons and leveled them at her. "Oh...okay so now it's a fair fight," Helen scoffed. The Bounty Master produced a comedically oversized bazooka from under his desk. Helen's jaw dropped and she bolted for the door. *BABOOOM!*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2012)

*The East Blue/The Ravenbeards...*
The _Savvy Stinge_r set off, leaving a path of wanton and bloody destruction in her wake. The message was clear. The Ravenbeards were back with a vengeance and not to be fucked with. For that Sabrina was glad. The incarcerated life just didn't suit her. As Paulsgrave sung his twisted little reverie, god it was annoying, she strode towards Pazzo's bloody and battered body. The trembling doctor of the White Shawl Marines was hard at work, trying to stabilize him. One growl from Lupe was all it took to get the man in line. Pazzo looked like shit, even more then usual, his facial features contorted into a twisted mask of agony. The only sign of life from him was the subtle rise and fall of his barrel chest. Shawl had given as good as he got it seemed. Suddenly she kicked at Pazzo.

"Wake up you fat son of a bitch!" 

The doctor cried in alarm. Pazzo grunted and mumbled something unintelligible under his breath, but nothing more. Sabrina cursed aloud and grabbed the Doctor by the throat, edging him towards the railing. "If he dies you're going to get far worse then what your Marine buddies got. You can count on it."  For emphasis her shadow flashed its fangs behind her. 

"I thought you didn't care about Pazzo," Lupe growled accusingly. 

"I don't," she shot back. "I don't give a darn about him, or you, or our new singing idol over there. All I care about is staying alive and getting my revenge!"  

Wordlessly she knelt over the doctors shadow and grabbed it with both hands. The shadow came alive at her touch, wriggling in her grip as she literally tore it away from the man's body, the sound like wet cardboard being ripped in half. In the end she easily won the contest of wills. The doctor staggered to his knees and his eyes fluttered.  Sabrina's nose wrinkled as she smelled the stink of piss. One look at the seat of the Marine doctor's pants and she sighed. "Lightweight..." She smacked him across the face, restoring some semblance of his alertness.

"See this?" she said, holding up his shadow. "Your essence belongs to me now. In other words you're my bitch. So don't fuck up." Suddenly the doctors body started smoking. 

"Oh yeah and stay out of the sun from now on."  

She kicked the doctor in the rear end and sent him sprawling below deck lest he burn to ashes. Sabrina took a deep breath and opened her mouth wide. This was the first time she had ever attempted to consume a shadow. The idea only recently came to her when she suddenly realized that not only could she manipulate her own shadow, but all other shadows as well. She closed her eyes and inhaled the doctors shadow like a string of wet spaghetti. It was the most horrid sensation she had ever felt. She dry heaved and covered her mouth. Her body shook rapidly, heart pounding like a pulsating snare drum. Sabrina grabbed the railing with a white knuckled grip. It was all she could do to keep from throwing up. _I'm the queen of all shadows!_ she screamed inwardly. A second passed, then two. Her body stilled. When she opened her eyes they were inky black. She turned towards Paulsgrave and smiled hungrily. 

"I'd like some more please."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 3, 2012)

*Love Pirates*


While the sight of the mountain was interesting, yet strange, it would still be a while before they would make land. Tiana and Mari had found there own little corners of the ship and decided to take a rest. Eris was at the helm, guiding the ship to the mountain. While she wasn't a navigator by trade, even a simpleton could guide a ship to land, especially if was as large as the destination they were heading to. Whole performing this task, Eris could have sworn she heard a voice coming out from sea. It was very faint, and extremely soft, signaling that it came from far away. Most people would have never even heard the sound, and if by chance they did, they probably would have ignored it. You see, due to her unique condition, Eris had developed heightened senses, well above that of the average man, so if she heard something, chances are, something or someone was out at sea. Stepping away from the helm, Eris began to stare out into the sea to sea if she saw anything. It took sometime, but sure enough she saw something floating in the distance. I think there's something out there she spoke loudly so as to wake the others from their peaceful slumber

Mari, who was still a bit groggy and rubbing her eyes, rose to a seated position on the shaded long chair What do you mean? What's out there? she let out a long yawn while speaking the latter half, which made her words slightly hard to understand.

I heard something coming from that direction Eris said pointing out to the sea and now there's something floating there but when Mari stood and walked over to look where Eris was pointing, all she saw was sea water. She even tried squinting her eyes to see if she could make out something, but nothin'.

Are you sure you heard something, be aide I don't see a thing. Mari let out another yawn and started stretching.

"Maybe it's nothing. You've been out in the sun for a long time. Maybe you're just exhausted and need to take a rest" Tiana said as she walked over and examined Eris, but Eris knows she heard something and she could see something in the distance, even if the others couldn't see it.

If you don't believe me, that's fine, but I'm going to check it out before anyone could say anything to stop her, Eris had already kicked off her boots and dove into the water.

"Should we go after her?" Tiana asked

Mari paused for a moment, thinking what the best plan of action would be. Help me bring the ship to a halt

Eris was now about halfway to the object she saw from the ship, and she could now make out its appearance. It seemed to be a small boat just floating in the sea. As she continued swimming, a large creature flew over Eris' head and past her towards the boat. Mari had transformed and decided to help out.

Landing on the boat, Mari turned back to normal, and discovered a young woman passed out. Mari was surprised that someone was actually out at sea alone There's someone here! Mari yelled out to Eris But she doesn't look to good! Mari then picked that girl up and transformed back into her zoan form, and with a great leap, was back in the sky. A few seconds later, Mari landed on the ship and gently laid the girl down. Tiana, I need you to take a look at her. I'm sure she needs medical attention. when Mari changed back to normal, a sudden chill ran down her spine, and a shadow was cast over her. As she turned around she saw Eris standing on the railing of the ship, dripping wet and fuming with anger. Not only did Mari make Eris' efforts to swim out to the boat pointless, Mari also didn't even stop to pick Eris up on the way back. H-Hey Eris. Welcome back. I guess you were right after all. Mari said with a slight smile as she rubbed the back of her head trying to laugh the situation off, but a sweatdrop rolled down the side of Mari's face when Eris started cracking her knuckles.

After a quick pummeling, dished out by the hands of Eris, Eris walked over to Tiana How is she?

"Shell be fine. She just needs rest and some water. She'll probably need something to eat when she awakes, but for now she just needs sleep and a cool environment. Mari could you take her inside?"

Mari was slumped on the ground in the same place where Eris gave Mari her beating. Multiple throbbing red lumps extended from the top of Mari's head Yea, sure. No problem. she said in a fizzled and dazed voice.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2012)

*[Book of Artifacts Pt. III]​*
[Arkins Vs Dianna Conclusion]​
Dianna’s eyes widen, the one two punch of Arkin’s attack surprised her greatly, dropping her free hand she grabs the other thin saber that rested at her side and brings it up with a metallic *skint*. Aboard the Oerba however, Jackie sits patiently on a barrel of water, her mind is torn between the fight that raged on below her ship and the man that was pulling himself together, the one  Arkins had clobbered.  “Commander Roberts, Acknowledge.” a muffled voice cuts in, breaking Jackie from her train of thought, pulling out a small baby Den she responds,  “Go ahead Soundwave, Jackie D. Roberts acknowledges.” is what is spoken as the man flips himself to his back.  “You’re request has been processed, the man you have inquired about is an Ex-Marine, his name is Samuel Arkins….” ~~ 

Below the battle rages as Jackie is informed on whom Arkins is, the crimson and orange tipped flames race toward Dianna whom has pulled her second saber out to defend herself, pulling a cross X she bats the raging inferno away from her, and it digs a shallow trench into the ground as it ignites the land on its impact. Sweat rolls down Dianna’s sweet features as she turns back, though her attempt to counter is quickly cut short as Arkins is already upon her the gun-blade he wielded pulled high over his head in that double hammer grip,  “Trigger STRIKE!” he yells as he brings his weapon and the brunt of his weight down on Dianna. The woman has no recourse but to try and defend against the attack and she bring both Marine Grade Steel Cutlasses up. The ringing of steel on steel is only overpowered by the sound of the explosion in the Gun-Blade’s barrel, the reverberations not only made the strike all the more powerful, but it also added a vibration force that ran the length of both of Dianna’s weapons and easily hits the pair’s internal frequency.

The two swords shake like tuning forks as she is forcefully driven back, collapsing to a knee she feels the impact of the attack in both her wrist,  “Damn.” she growls pulling both her weapons back up, but the mere motion of her bringing them back to the ready before they could settle shatters them. Pulling the useless pair of hilts to her gaze she again cusses as she slings them to the side,  “How many times is that going to happen to me?!” she growls pulling a hand to her back, a moment later she slings the Electro Mag Rod to the side and it extends to its full length.  “Pay close attention or you may not hear it.” Dianna warns as she pulls two fingers across the surface of the baton; an eerie red light seems to illuminate the surface of the weapon as she spoke,  “Secret Crimson Technique…” is uttered as she vanishes in a blur of red. 

What seemed like an instant later crimson arcs of electricity tear pass Arkins cutting large swaths of destruction into the land with a cracking pop, leaving trenches several feet deep. He almost couldn’t follow what happened as Dianna vanished Jackie made her move and as crimson colored gust of winds whipped pass Arkins she now stood before him, her hand firmly clasped on the weapon stopping both it and Dianna in their tracks.  “That’s enough Dianna.” Jackie orders as an electrical red current covers her body. Pushing Dianna back she separates the two,  “Impressive Samuel.” she compliments as she turns to the man.  “I’ve seen enough, if you want in your in.” she adds holding a silver cross up,  “Though in doing this you would be putting yourself on the Government’s Radar once again.” she warns as she loosens her grip on the accessory.  “You take this cross and you are one of us and you take all the risks that we take, you don’t we’ll allow you to walk away, the choice is yours.” ~~ 


*[Supply and Demand, Gearing up for the Grand Line]*​

[Paulsgrave and The Ravenbeard Pirates]​​
Williams halted his madding melody as Sabrina requested ‘more’ and a devilish light seemed to illuminate the back of his eyes, that same serpentine grin crossed his features as he turned to his shadowed nightingale. Reaching down he snares the skull of the lone Marine he brought with him, white bone claws pour from the cuticles of his nails, and they tear into the tender muscle that was attempting to clot itself a new covering. The Marine stirs to consciousness with a pitiful howl as he feels the entire weight of his body being lifted from the Stinger’s Deck.  ‘aut viam inveniam aut faciam.’ is the cryptic reply to a simple request.  “Simply means, my sweet nightingale that if we cannot find a way. We will make our own, and those that attempt to stand in that way; we will use them to pave it.” he roughly translates as he tosses the struggling man to her feet,  “Here, appease your appetite, with this small morsel.” these words ring with malice and contempt toward all life,  “Our next stop will be a buffet, just for you my shadow princess.” he adds hoarsely, his robes lightly rustling as he pulled a gloved hand to the back of his head. 

Pushing though the bandages a weird suctioning sound is heard as he digs his fingers into the thin flesh that covered his skull and he lightly groans as he snapped his head to the side as to pop his neck, then with a light tug his face begins to contort vilely as the skin stretches, his eye sockets even shift upward as he pulled. The bandages that cover his head part as blood begins to roll down from the self-inflicted injury and cover his face like a death mask. Soon a crimson colored bone begins to show though the tufts of hair and with a final tug a complete skull and spinal column is pulled out and slung to the side whipping the excess blood away.  “Life is cruel my dear, as it is apparent you know all too well.” he lightly states, and to him it was true, though in the long run why fight what life had to force upon you?  “And I think why should death be any less so?” he asks while snapping the column straight, then with a clack he allows his weight to be supported by the new make shift cane.   

Turning back to the railing he walks up to it and lays his free hand across its banister, the smell of death is heavy on the air as the Savvy Stinger broke though the light wakes of the sea, and from its tainted depths the shadow of that death seemed to stretch forth with skeletal hands. Hungry for the lives it needed to sate its ravenous appetite. Woe be to the town the Stinger made port ~


----------



## Eternity (Jun 6, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Waves of Love pt. 2]​
Full of various bruises and lumps, Mari stood up fast and pointed dramatically towards the massive mountain in front of them. "Eris, full speed ahead!" she yelled with glee while Tiana was trying to assess the wounds. "Don't worry about me sweetie, look~" Transforming into her hybrid mode and back again, the bruises was all but gone. Seeing Tiana's expression put another grin on her face.

Switching her attention to Eris, she kisses Tiana on the cheek and leaps up onto the helm with Eris. "Take care of our new member, mkay~?" she called down to the now very bewildered girl below. Tiana just nodded, walking into the ship, almost crashing into the door.

"Honestly.." Eris said, too low for anyone normal to hear it. 

"She needs it. And so do I." the tone in her voice was different now. A seriousness she had shown only a few times before. "Eris, I know all this physical caring and bonding might be hard for you, but sometimes forcing intimacy is better then to keep to yourself in hard times. I love you, I love Tiana, and I love our new nakama as well, even though I have yet to even talk to her. That is just who I am. And I believe that is how we all are. I just need to find your hearts, wherever they may be." A long silence followed, before Mari turned to Eris, gave her a reassuring smile, and transformed, both physically into her hybrid mode, but also mentally into her happy-go-lucky self.

"We are here~" she grinned. In front of them, the giant wall of rock towered far above them. Around them, the sea was beginning to grow. Waves crashing into the side of their ship. And then, as if the sea was alive, an enormous wave build up behind them.

Eris looked at it with huge eyes. Any hope of survival was drastically cut down by the sight of this monstrosity. With great strength of will, she managed to turn around. Mari was nowhere to be seen. _"Was her big speech just lies after all?"_ she thought, turning back to look at what might be her end. Then, just as she was about to become engulfed into the maw of the sea, she felt herself being tugged by the back of her shorts. Turning around, she saw Mari. Tiana in her right hand, the new girl in her left and Eris by her tail. And yet, it seems she had no problem flying gracefully through the air.

She landed at the massive ledge, just outside one of the bigger openings into the mountain. "Is everyone ok? I didn't hurt anyone on the way out did I?" She said franticly. And that was when she noticed a big splinter standing out from her right thigh. "That looks painful." she said. Her adrenaline was still pumping, so she felt no pain yet.

"That was fun though, wasn't it~?" she said, smiling innocently and scratching the back of her head.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2012)

Steelport 

Dating Game

Kensuka

"Oh for the love of....." Here she was in the middle of a giant lake filled with about a thousand romantics, optimists and idiots and she just had to run into the king of all idiots. What were the odds of running into a familiar face? Oda had a wicked sense of humor.

She was given no time to process the shock of this rather unpleasant surprise, as the giant riding this oversized frog fired a barrage of confusing comments at her. Something about a love letter? Puhlease! And apparently that little Nihonese noble had dropped the ball once again, she couldn't say she was surprised to hear this. She didn't expect much from the trust fund baby. His status could only take him so far and she was surprised he wasn't washed out of the marines already.

That said, the fact this ogre was still serving on the TFIJ was just as surprising. Those two beforementioned fools together with that old timer Sendo completed her personal top three of incompetent and unfit officers.  

The apparent retrieval of a Kenneth sized box from the hammerspace of his cape caught her attention. She tried to raise her hands in attempt to politely decline whatever horror he was unleashing on her but either he didn't see it or he would have none of it as the box was dropped in her lap.

"This is highly inap.......Did you say queen?" Well she was only human, while at the moment her goal was to become the first female Fleet Admiral, queen Setsuka did have a nice ring to it. 
"Oh why not." Her ego and curiosity got the better of her, her eyes becoming as big as saucers when she opened the box.

"Is that......Is that a troll heart or something." This was the first thing that caught her attention, she glanced over the other times. True to her nature she had done meticulous research into a great deal of things that concerned the squad, this included the barbarian culture of Kenneth's people. The exact meaning of this assortment of items was lost on her, even Setsuka wasn't that meticulous but she was aware that as random as these items may appear on first glance...... There was some kind of deeper meaning to them.

"On second thought........This IS very inappropriate." She backpedaled, this was getting way creepy and while the gesture was nice she wasn't sure what to do with these things. Well that was until she noticed a certain little item. "Is that......Is that a crown?" Hey as big as that stick up her bottom was, she still had a little girl locked up in there somewhere and that little girl dreams of becoming a princess. Though the fairy tale romance she envisioned was more of a Prince Charming thing than this Beaty and the giant bearded Beast thing that was going on.

*"Ay." *One of those paws of his, reached in the box and surprisingly gently placed the crown on Setsuka's head. Who nearly lost her balance and was knocked off her frog due to the weight of the thing and those antlers  didn't make it any easier to wear. *"A crown for mah queen."*

"Well it ain't no tiara......" Very uncharacteristically some color appeared on her cheeks and she bit her lip while peering over to the side to catch her reflection. "The design though.....And like I said it's very inapopriate........" Besides the fact that marines shouldn't be giving each other things like these, and the idea that horrible illiterate savage Kenneth was the one to give her something like this? It was the nicest thing anyone had ever done for her though.

With her childhood and the fact that Cece was her one and only friend, she hadn't been given a lot of present in her life. 

"I......Uh...." What to say? Not knowing the answer to this she instead first inspected the lock of hair and then the tablet. One of the languages she was learning that of his people, but considering that she was learning all the native languages of the squad members she wasn't anywhere close to proficient at it. "What does this say?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa - TFIJ/AJ*

Sendo’s job was done. At least now the marines will believe he had done it and not a hospital spontaneously exploding. He didn’t know if the people who planted the bombs were still in the hospital or if they had left. He had time to investigate, if only to ensure that they would be ok.

It didn’t really require a great deal of detective work either. Jace had been a devious kid growing up, always hiding things from him and Katsumi and they had to employ basic detective skills – like follow the muddy footprints. This time Sendo had to follow a little splatter of blood. The boy who had been shot earlier had gone and was most likely making his way to were the rest of them were. 

He soon reached the basement and the morgue. Sendo got a shiver down his spine as he walked to where the blood trail ended. It was as he thought; the bodies he found earlier were taken from here and put upstairs. However it was curious that the blood trail just vanished. Maybe a ghost took him?

“Ghosts aren’t real, ghosts aren’t real…” he muttered to himself quelling a lifelong fear he had. He looked around all the shut doors where the dead were refrigerated. Lots of doors. He looked around and saw a note book. A record of who was kept in what unit. So many names….but there was a cluster of units that were perennially empty. C1-C8.

Sendo looked at the doors and inspected the handle on C2. It was slightly different. He put his ear to the door and knocked on the metal. It was heavier than the rest of the doors and given the entire room was mostly metal it would definitely withstand the blast. Sendo quietly spoke to the door,

“Don’t worry, I’ll make sure you guys are safe.” He said and walked away. Before leaving the morgue he took the book and burnt it and cleaned up the blood trail. He wasn’t leaving anything to chance.

He exited the hospital and took the remote which would detonate the building. He looked over to his squad mates and the other marines, they seemed to be at a safe distance. He took a deep breath and prepared to press the button.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2012)

*Zell Dylandy
TFIJ
BOOM Headshot*

Gravity. The force that keeps our bodies from floating into space. It oppresses us humans, it makes sure we'll never be able to fly. But as Zell Dylandy plummets to the earth from hundreds of feet in the air gravity is not the oppressor it's the oppressed.

*BOOM*

The air above Zell rends and breaks as he uses the power of the Jetto Jetto his intention is now quite clear. It happens in the matter of seconds. 

100 MPH...200 MPH...300 MPH...400 MPH...500 MPH...600 MPH...761.2 MPH!!!

The sound barrier is ripped open as he hits the earth like the worlds biggest jackhammer. He can't even hear the resounding bass of his fall. The ground tears apart under his feet as the earth breaks and gale force winds are emitted from his origin. The blow back from his impact picks up grown men, villagers and marines alike, sending them flying in all directions. Walls, roofs, and houses close to ground zero are completely torn asunder. He rises from bended knee the dust cloud dramatically swirling around him. It is the kind of moment where you know you're a hotshot and just showed ally and foe alike. However Zell is not just impressed at the destructive capacity of his feet or the fact he just moved at a speed faster than any he previously achieved, no it was his survival that shocked him. This was an entirely new phenomena to him, the Jetto Jetto no mi protected his body from being liquified.

*OVERZELLOUS 

CLICK!BANG!*

A bullet was fired from miles away, instinctively Zell jerks to the left. For his trouble a stinging sensation sears on the right side of his face. He had been grazed by the sharpshooter. 

*CLICK!BANG! CLICK! BANG! *

Headshot. Headshot. Even through the tumult the sharpshooter had sniped two marines red dead in the skull. This is a pro and while Zell cleared out the shooters who were in the immediate area they were not going to round up the women in the area.

"Oi  take cover get in the houses. Do whatever you can to meet the objective. Sheila!! I'll draw the sniper fire. You need to get to him as fast as you can!!" 

Zell shouts frantically realizing that the situation he's created has led to this. No normal sniper should be able to see into the dust up but their enemy is extraordinary. The men are disoriented even if the other gunmen are downed..

"Fack it!!"

*BOOM
*
Zell propels himself upward above the dust bowl, the shooter has a clear bead on him now but this is what Zell wants...

*CLICK!BANG!

BOOM*

Zell emanates the jet pulse from his back sending him crashing back into the ground. This is a lot more painful than when he used the catapult. His legs feel like their about to snap under the pressure of his fall. The important part is that the bullet missed again and that the sniper had taken notice of him.

"Challenge Accepted"

*CLICK!BANG!*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Book of Artifacts Pt. III]​*
> [Arkins Vs Dianna Conclusion]​
> Dianna’s eyes widen, the one two punch of Arkin’s attack surprised her greatly, dropping her free hand she grabs the other thin saber that rested at her side and brings it up with a metallic *skint*. Aboard the Oerba however, Jackie sits patiently on a barrel of water, her mind is torn between the fight that raged on below her ship and the man that was pulling himself together, the one  Arkins had clobbered.  “Commander Roberts, Acknowledge.” a muffled voice cuts in, breaking Jackie from her train of thought, pulling out a small baby Den she responds,  “Go ahead Soundwave, Jackie D. Roberts acknowledges.” is what is spoken as the man flips himself to his back.  “You’re request has been processed, the man you have inquired about is an Ex-Marine, his name is Samuel Arkins….” ~~
> 
> ...



The ghostly flicker of a smile crept across Arkin's lips as he gazed at the silver cross, his gray blue eyes wreathed in shadow by the skull patterned hoodie slung low over his forehead. For a man who was emotionally dead on the inside it was the closest to a smile that he could ever hope to muster. Arkins took the cross from Jackie and nodded curtly. 

"So when do we get started?" he asked in a brusk and business like voice. 

It was simple. He wasn't here for adventure, fame, or money. All he wanted was the blood of a certain black suited man. After that he would return to the shadows, some lonely little corner of the world, and wait until the sweet day when he would be reunited with his loved ones. Whatever else happened in between would be just a diversion. Arkins clasped the cross to a silver chain around his neck and tucked it beneath his undershirt. He had no doubt that life was about to get much more interesting with this Calico Jack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2012)

*The East Blue/Helen...*
Helen burst out the door just as the front of the bounty office exploded outwards in a fiery inferno. Tendrils of flame licked at her sandaled feet as she rolled hard across the ground amid a rain of flaming debris. She grimaced as ice like daggers of pain shot up and down her until now lifeless left arm, but this she took as a welcome sign. Only a day ago she couldn't feel anything in the arm at all. 

The bounty hunters swarmed out of the smoking ruin of the office. Helen bounced back to her feet, drawing Heartsbane with her lone good arm. The air around the five foot long crimson steel blade shimmered with heat. Usually she fought with a two handed grip but this was merely out of personal preference rather then necessity.  Two dual katana wielding bounty hunters somersaulted through the air, slashing downward at her. Helen deflected their whirling slashes, deftly sliding under the bounty hunters and knocking them off their feet with a powerful looping swing. A barrage of gunfire erupted from both sides of the street as the other bounty hunters tried to box her in. Helen flipped and spun about for all she was worth, barely staying a step ahead of the onslaught. A bullet grazed the back of her neck as she dove into a nearby alley way. Too close. 

Helen landed behind a dumpster, panting heavily. The battle with Storm Crow had taken more out of her then she thought. Bullets ricocheted off the dumpster as the bounty hunters entered the mouth of the alley. "I hate guns!" Helen cried. Suddenly a net descended from above. Helen rolled away and backflipped off the opposite wall, twisting about like a deranged top as she slashed at the ground. 

*"Phoenix Twister!"* 

A cyclonic vortex filled the alleyway, blasting away the bounty hunters and sending her flying upwards into the air, her golden blond locks whipping violently about her face. Helen spotted the bounty hunter on the rooftop and landed behind him in a rolling tumble. The man spun around, drawing a pistol from his belt. Helen slashed in a blur of speed, cutting the barrel of the six shooter in half. Before he could even register any surprise, Helen sent him hurling over the edge with a spinning kick. She bolted flat out across the rooftop. A quick glance over her shoulder confirmed that the other bounty hunters were hot on her heels. She leaped from rooftop to rooftop. Up ahead was a wide gulf to the next building, too wide. Helen grit her teeth and took a running leap anyway. Her eyes widened with hope as she flew across the gap. She stretched out her right hand. So close. Not close enough. She bounced off the wall of the building and crashed into a vegetable cart. 

Helen slowly sat up amid a pile of vegetables and splintered wooden planks, rubbing her bruised forehead. It was then that she spotted a familiar faced gunslinger saunter out of the bar across the street, his arms around two attractive young ladies. She had crossed paths with him and his friend back on Fist Town. Helen rolled her eyes as she got to her feet. He wouldn't help her anyway. Not that she would ask for help. She had too much pride for that. The bounty hunters blocked both sides of the street. Helen drew her sword and prepared to make her stand.

_Mariejois... _
Lord Manfredd Swan glanced at the grisly photos of Redbeard's diseased remains. "Say what you will about Admiral Mallon, but she certainly knows how to get results." When he heard that a pirate had murdered his buffoon of a cousin, Manfredd had no choice but to request that an Admiral be sent to deal with the brazen scum. The fact that he hated his cousin was irrelevant. To lay a hand on a World Noble was a sin.

He handed the photos back to his chief of security, a black suited man in his mid fifties with close cropped salt and pepper hair. "Has my daughters bounty been arranged yet?" he asked the retired Cipher Pol agent.  

"Yes my Lord," the agent replied, producing a bounty poster and laying it on the desk. "Lady Helen is now fair game for the Marines and bounty hunters just as you requested." 

Manfredd narrowed his eyes at the photo. He barely recognized the feral face of his daughter. All except for the luminous green eyes, so very much like his own. Sometimes he wondered if it was the only thing that she had inherited from him. Other then his temper of course. 

"She'll have every serious bounty hunter after her now, not counting the team you sent after her."

Manfredd nodded. He was counting on it. "Sometimes we hurt the ones we love. Perhaps this will finally break my daughters spirit and bring her back to me."


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Waves of Love pt. 2]​
> Full of various bruises and lumps, Mari stood up fast and pointed dramatically towards the massive mountain in front of them. "Eris, full speed ahead!" she yelled with glee while Tiana was trying to assess the wounds. "Don't worry about me sweetie, look~" Transforming into her hybrid mode and back again, the bruises was all but gone. Seeing Tiana's expression put another grin on her face.
> ...



Love Pirates​
Jill

_"What is this....?_
Opening her eyes weakly after such a ruckus, Jill found her herself in the arms of someone, no...to her it was rather something.
Yet still weak and her mind still disturbed she didn't say anything but stayed within thoughts.
That is until seeing the thigh of her carrier pierced by a splinter.
_"What...happened...I was in my boat...wait was I saved by her?But....why risk getting injured for me....?"_
Jill thought to herself.Despite what happened she cannot put a blind eye to this and her weak arm reached out to her saviours right knee applying pressure towards it.
_"This should do....LV2 Xingjian....Pressure Point that reliefs pain on the knees leg.With that her tendons and muscles are safe. Who...are they anyway?Tsk.Why do I bother anyway, I'm wanted for several murders I didn't commit.They just hand me over to the marines anyway._
Staring empty into the distance, surrounded by rock.Yet her thought is still the same.
_"Cecilia.....why!?"_​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*


Van didn?t take more than two hours before he could arrive to the island he located. As he anchored the ship he noticed that the place was pretty animated, at first sight a Bar was what could be seen. It was easy to guess that most of the clients there were either fishers or pirates; most likely the thieves of teh sea were the ones gathering there.

" I pass, it is likely that only a bunch of losers have gathered here. "

He talked with himself before jumping off to the port and keeping himself from entering that bar. He kept searching for a good place to take a good drink and have some fun, after all he was a free man pursuing his dreams. No he wasn?t only a man, he was *the man*. At least that is what his high selfsteem, one that could even make the most tough of men puke, was telling him.  

Finally the youngman seeking for teh title of Best Sniper of the World found one of the few things he was looking for. Two exuberant females caught his eyes as he did nothing but follow them. A little smile of confidence was in his face as he caught up with them.

" Sorry beautiful ladies, would you want to take a drink with this awesome man here named Van Slayer? "

Slayer invited them at the same time a she introduced himself without a single shred of shame in his words. Usually it was lame when a guy calls himself cool, awesome or badass but whenever Van Slayer said those words he meant them and for some reason they never sound as lame as they should. Both women looked at each other and then mad ehim promise that he wouldn?t do something strange to them before accepting.

The deal was done and the trio went over to a good place that the girls knew pretty well. As soon as the gunner entered the building he noticed the carnival like mood in the place and no it was not only because of the colorful hats that were almost shouting for attention not the fact that there were girls and guys half-naked. Everyone was smiling and he didn?t even wwonder why once he saw how cheap everything was. Apparently it was the best bar of the entire town.

The party lasted long, Van reached that bar in the afternoon and didn?t comeout till almost mid day of the next day. Accompanying the same brunette and blondie he met before. He was even happy that most of his money was still there despite him having to pay for the girls too. Suddenly a loud sound echoed in the street as he turned to look. A pretty familiar woman was standing among the begetables in a cart filled with them. A few men blocked the streets thus blocking also the get away for him and both ladies.

He was sleepless and reeked of alcohol but for some reason he was still in his five senses, or at least that?s how it looked like. Van walked over to were Helen was and put a hand on her shoulder.

" *Hic*....Oi,oi... That?s not cool *hic*. All of ya against a woman? I bet ya can?t even get me *hic* "hiccuping.

Immediately he drew his gun. The sniper looked at all of them cockily before pointing the weapon at them.
​


----------



## tgre (Jun 12, 2012)

*East Blue/Meteor T. Drake*

Meteor stepped out onto the dock, the sun was blaring and his spectacles glinted magnificently in the sunlight. He looked down and saw that his flintlock pistol had been clogged.

_"Ah shit, not again... I really need to get a new casing for this, water seemingly jumps into this shit-"_ Meteor undid the fastening of the hilt and let the water drain out, the gunpowder inside was all damp and useless, _"Goddamit... what a waste."_

*"Hey you, do you have a docking permit?"*
Meteor glanced up, at an authority figure towering over him tapping his foot impatiently, he looked back at the dinghy boat he had which was now slowly filling with water... it seems to have scuttled itself.

_Just my luck..._

Meteor looked at the man again and sighed,_ "Do I really need a permit for this?" _He pointed to his boat which was now half-submerged in the water, the little piece of shit was struggling to stay afloat.

*"If you don't have a permit, I'm going to have to take you in... it's against the law."*

Meteor hung his head in shame and looked back, his boat had finally sunk into the sea, _"HAH! SEE! MY BOAT NO LONGER EXISTS!"_

But the navy officer didn't buy it.

*"I think I'm going to have to take you in-"* and the officer pulled his collar by the scruff and dragged him away from the port, ignoring Meteor's yelps.

_"Hey... wait... I'm complying, I'm coming peacefull- that's my cutlass you ass!"_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates: Welcome to the Blues Hotel and Casino*
_Stage One_​
"Alright!" Kent shouted, walking out onto the deck of the boat and clapping his hands loudly. "Is everybody dressed? Everybody ready?"

The Firecrackers assembled on deck, awaiting their captains orders. Before leaving The Ambrosia Isles, Kent had presented them with a large selection of very nice suits and dresses (which he had "borrowed" from the merchant ship docked next to them) and told them they needed to look sharp for the heist.

He had attempted to wear a simple suit with a solid blue tie, but unfortunately the tie had proved too challenging and he had ripped it apart in a rage. It was cool though, he was rolling with it. No-tie was all the rage nowadays anyway, he was pretty sure absolutely positive.

"C'mon people, we've gotta blend in if my awesome plan is going to work!" He said. "Everybody knows their part of the plan, right?"

The crew nodded affirmatives. 

"One more time then," he said, running a hand through his hair. "We all filter in one or two at a time. Ral and I start hitting the tables, and use our incredible awesomeness to win a ton of cash." He bumped fists with Ral. "That should draw a crowd. Then Bridget fakes a panic attack. Or has a panic, whichever's easier. Jim, you bring out Jack and blame some random guy for said panic attack, then start a fight. That's when Clemens uses her mirrors to get in the vault and move the cash to the ship. Doc, you'll be running interference for Clemens. Distract any guards who get too close to the vault."

He took a deep breath. "We good? We all good? Let's go. Let's do this thing!"












As could be expected, the Blues Hotel and Casino was rather large. The main floor was covered in gambling tables and machines, people milling about from game to game in a vain attempt to win their fortune. A large, extremely well stocked and hideously expensive bar sat on the far wall.

Ral and Kent went in first, immediately heading for a blackjack table.

Shit was about to get rocked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

*Fire Crackers - Tiger D. Ral*

So they were at the place that most likely would cause them more than one headache. When Kent told them his marvelous plan about robbing a casino most of them probably started to doubt about his mental state, not that they weren?t doubting about it before. Ral instantly joined the fun and syupported the idea of the captain; they were short of cash and that seemed to be the easiest way out of their unexpected poverty. The rest of the crew didn?t seem too convinced though.

Once they reached the casino, the blond pirate borrowed a bunch of suits and dresses so they could choose what they would be wearing. Ral just took the first one he saw not really interested in the clothes and went to change his clothes. Strangely when he came out it lookd as if Tiger had been changed for another person; his red hair was completely slicked back even having some kind of light bright to it. He was wearing a white shirt with the collar unbuttoned, a black jacket and pants together with black shoes that were also taken from the merchant ship.

It was the first time in his 18 years of life that he looked with such class.

As he walked out, the flame user loosened his red tie which just like with Kent was a complete challenge. Challenge that unlike his friend, Ral ended up clearing in the end. Only his lazy expression was what told the others that indeed he was Tiger D. Ral.

" mmm...This tie was an annoying foe...Wonder if the casino is giving food fro free, I?m hungry. "

After the full explanation of the plan, both Kent and him entered the casino so they could put the plan in action. They headed straight to the blackjack table, both called a game. The dealer place dthe cards on the table as both pirates were trying to show their poker face, not that it was difficult at all.

The game started.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2012)

*[The Dating Game; Steel Port]​*​
[Kenneth and Setsuka]​
Kenneth wrapped his large ham-hock of a right hand around his jaw; it’s not that the question was particularly hard. It was just that it was difficult to put into words that a non-clans woman would fully understand. * “Thit b’ ah good question mah queen.”* Kenneth replies as he gently reaches down and picks up the scribed stonework. It was a highly polished onyx slab, the runes of his people were carefully cut into its surface, then painted with a low gloss royal blue to make them highly distinctive against the high polished surface of the stone. It may boggle one’s mind to know that Kenneth was the one that carved such a beautiful piece of work, if you didn’t know his culture that is. Finally finding the words he wanted to use he sets the stone back into the large box and looks back to Setsuka. 

* “Thit wee stone b’ called ah Stone ‘o Rite.”* Kenneth explains as he placed a hand on it, * “It b’ a copy o’ th’ stone back at mah home, th’ Stone o’ Heritage.”* the large man continues while moving his hand from Setsuka and the box to back across his chest. * “It’s ah stone thit ootlines mah claim and rite tae th’ throne o’ mah people.”* Kenneth adds with a large grin, [color]* “‘N’ th’ woman I give it tae, she b’ havin’ th’ rite o’ queen o’ mah people.”[/color]* he adds again a grin spreads across his features. * “Whit I’m tryin’ tae say… is thit wee pebble b’ th’ symbol o’ Queen-ship among mah people.”* Kenneth states a bit more plainly, or as plainly as his pain in the ass accent allowed him to do, although in the end he was breaking taboos in his homeland doing this~ 

*[The Book of Artifacts Pt. IV]​*​
[Raid on Merchant Manor]​

A coolness was in the air as dusk kissed the final rays of sunlight goodbye, in the distance and on the horizon stood a stately looking manor. It stood apart from the rest of the island in both grandeur and sheer scale . It was seemingly separated from the common people of the island by walls of neatly trimmed hedges, a large marble fountain was the centerpiece of a large turnabout for guest carriages to use, and as the homes lights burned to life three pairs of eyes descend upon the small palace. The white washed window shutters start to close one after the other as the stone home slowly stirs to life,  “This is the home of this infamous Merchant of Death.” Jackie states as she and Arkins looks down on the manor from a small hill that overlooked the home.  “He earned that distinction by buying and selling weapons to Pirate and Marine alike. He is also an information broker to the world government, and highly prized.” Dianna adds while she walked up and adjusting her glasses.  “In other words this won’t be some simple burglary job, he’s known to employee both Marine and Mercenary alike.” She adds tossing a dismissing smile toward the lavish home.  “Nothing we cannot handle, right Dianna.” Jackie musses as she turns, but she only gets a stern look from the woman, despite their skill this was probably going to prove much more difficult than they were hoping. 

As darkness settled across the landscape the small crew known as the Wreckers made their way toward the large Manor, they easily slip pass the dozing guards and make their way toward the main building of the compound, within these lovely walls so elegantly placed lay the book of Artifacts, the target they are charged with obtaining.  “I have a bad feeling about this Jackie.” Dianna voices as they slip into a door that Jackie had forced open,  “Yeah, for a man to be reputed to guard his interest, the security detail sure is lax, they may be….” but as Jackie tried to convey her concerns over an ambush Dianna yells as she falls through a trap door, suddenly light floods the darkened room as a small troupe of men enter.  “Expecting… us….shit.” ~~

[Earlier that Day]

 “Ah, to the point.” Jackie replies as she handed the vanilla envelope over to Arkins,  “Our target is Jason Verci, he has recently came into possession of a certain Journal that our ‘organization’ is interested in.”,  “We are to more or less retrieve this book at our discretion.” the women say,  “And who knows, Verci is an Information Broker as well; he may have knowledge to your...predicament.” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2012)

*The Firecracker Pirates...*
Clemens appeared from below deck, not hiding the look of annoyance on her face at having to play dress up. The boys had it so much easier when it came to dressing for this sort of thing. Just slap on any old shirt and tie and they were good to go. Lucky. She formed a full length floating mirror and gazed dubiously at her reflection. She wore a long jade dress with a plunging neck line and a tiny emerald pendant, bringing out the color in her luminous green eyes. The pendant was her own, passed down from her Oharan grandmother. Her long flaming red hair crested about her bare shoulders in lavish flowing curls, glowing like autumn fire, a stark contrast to the utilitarian ponytails she usually sported. Gone was the hard nosed archeologist, replaced by a very different sort of woman. One who didn't traipse around underground tombs and bug infested jungles. Looks could be deceiving, however, and they certainly could kill, as the daggers and single shot pistol affixed to her thigh holsters could attest. 

With a wave of her hand she cast away the floating mirror and put her mind to the task at hand. Robbing a casino wasn't up her alley, but the more she thought about it, sneaking into a vault really wasn't that different from raiding a hidden temple for artifacts. As Kent relayed his "master plan", she couldn't help but wonder if he had just made it all up on the spot. Nonetheless, she decided to go with the flow and actually try and enjoy herself for once.  What could possibly go wrong? Well a lot actually. 

She turned towards Doc, who would be running interference with the guards while she warped into the vault. They were roughly of an age, but his unique medical condition made him look much older then he really was. "This should be fun," she said with a smirk, before making her way into the casino to case the entrance to the vault.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2012)

*Somewhere on the vast ocean*

*General Knoxx*

“Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu”

The den den mushi was ringing now for a half hour as Alfonso pulled the oars on his boat once, sending him a further mile through the ocean. He’d past the calm belt and was heading towards the East Blue.

“Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu”

It wouldn’t stop. The mushi looked at him with an irritated face, mirroring the one on the other side of the mushi. 

“Looking at me like that makes me want to pick it up less.” Knoxx said with his trademark depression resonating through his voice. 

“Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu, Bula bula bula bu”

He reached over and slowly picked up the giant snail’s telephone piece. Perhaps when he was younger he would have shouted at the person, asking just what type of person would let a phone ring for close to an hour. Instead he pressed it against his ear and sighed deeply into it.

“Alright, what do you want?” Knoxx asked, wanting the conversation over and done with.

The hoarse voice was barely recognizable as female. After years of screaming, her voice was a complete mess and seemed to be able to claw at his brain.

“Mmm. Yep. Sure.” Knoxx said not even sure what he was agreeing to. His wife made all the decisions. He was just out in the sea trying to find someone with enough about them to kill him. He kept rowing and looked at the bounties. So many swordsmen. Most of them would be dead or crippled by the time he got to them, such was the state of the world. He was looking for just one person.

His boat came to the waters of an island and saw a Marine ship in the distance with a catapult. “Wait…where the hell am I?” he looked at his map, his wife had distracted him enough that his original course was thrown off. There were large rounded spiked mines floating around the water. He put his finger on the map and nodded,

“Oh, that’s where I am. Well might as well see what all the fuss is about.”

“Al! AL! Are you listening to me?!” the mushi screamed. 

“Yep.” He said and drew out his sword. He pulled his arm back and nonchalantly swiped a wide arc in front of him, causing the mines all to explode in front of him. He then rowed to the shore where he stepped off his boat and meandered around.


*TFAJ/IJ*

*Sendo Kagawa.*

*Boom goes the hospital!*

He had enough witnesses around and though Shin was inexplicably unconscious thanks to the young girl’s chest, Gumiko was still there. Sendo closed his eyes and prayed to anything that would listen. He pressed the button.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!*

The hospital blew apart and it was then that Sendo realised why demolition experts prefer implosions rather than explosions. There were huge blocks of concrete falling from the sky as well as beds and the aforementioned bodies from the morgue. 

“Sh…Shiiiit!” Sendo said scrambling away and dragging Shin with the help of Gumiko with him. They were just out of range, though a huge knife landed in between his legs just an inch away from his manhood. That would have been unfortunate as he had just blown up the nearest hospital.

He looked at the collapsed building and had to believe that what he did was enough. He saw Garrick in the distance, gulped hard and walked over to him. 

“Um sir? I blew up the hospital. Anything that was in it is dead for certain.” He said looking at the huge man. Jesus, what did this guy have for breakfast every morning?

Sendo pulled out a cigar. He was partial to them though never in front of Jace. A guilty pleasure he indulged himself in from time to time. “Want one?” he said offering one to his commanding officer. 

It was true he hated this man but for now he had to stay on his good side, and if that meant a little sucking up then fine. He would save as many people as he could.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2012)

*Firecrackers.*

It had been extremely difficult for Jim to keep Jack from nominating himself to take over the Firecrackers. He went as far as to ask Ken the Ninja to restrain him in his sleep so that Jack wouldn’t come out randomly and take over. He really, really did not want him to be captain.

But Kent was back and he breathed a sigh of relief which shortly turned into panic again when he highlighted his plan to raid a casino. 

“You want Jack in a casino? Do you know how much trouble there will be?” Jim said straightening his tie. He always carried a suit around, just in case of formal dos.

“That’s the point!” Kent said addressing Jim’s concerns, which didn’t really help. He looked at Ken.

“What should I do?” the ninja asked hiding in the shadows.

“Umm, I guess stay guard of the ship?”

“I’ve never been to a casino….” Ken half whined.

Kent was already off with Ral. Clemens came out and made Jim’s heart skip a beat. “Wow. You look….wow.” he said as she walked past. 

“Okay you know what? Fine you can come but you have to wear something other than your ninja out…” he was gone and Jim had no idea where. “This is…not good.”

“Well Bridget, I guess it’s you and me. Don’t worry, I won’t let Jack out until we are in the casino. I’ll uh…get changed in the toilet. Somehow I don’t think Jack does orderly queues too well.”

“Yer damn right I don’t!” the piratey voice shouted at him from inside. 

“Well I guess we better head inside.” He offered Bridget his arm to wrap her around and headed into the casino.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

[*First Contact* - The Initial Heist]

* Kaitou is Japanese for Phantom Thief, and the 'Kid' part is a reference to the fact he's, well, a kid.

*MANSION OUTSKIRTS - MANSION GARDEN ENTRANCE

*Today was the designated day of his liberation. He had informed the owner of the mansion a few days ago that he would come here today to steal their valuable Crimson Sapphire. He had sneaked, masquerading as one of the servants, and placed within his room, and envelope which enclosed a note. The note read:

"Dear Sir,

Within your gallery room, is a ruby of immense beauty which, to your misfortune, has caught my attention. I kindly request that you properly wrap the gem up in fine cloth, and send them to my name. I will pick it up at the local Inn. Should this request not be fulfilled within the span of six days, then I will have to personally move this item on the following night at 9 PM. 

Yours Sincerely,
The Phantom Thief, Kid"

Naturally, he had not expected the man to adhere to his request and actually send his most valuable possession to him. This was mere courtesy, and a tradition that his father had of sending a calling card to his victim prior to the theft. He was a thief, but he was also a gentleman. 

He observed the mansion carefully from one of the rooftops. Looks like the owner of the gem took appropriate action; two guards stationed at every entrance, and a few patrolling the garden as well. Good. This would be even more worth doing...

He slipped off and landed on a ledge, dressed in his signature uniform. "At least for me, Kaitou Kid.*" He smirked, smugly. Activating his hang-glider, he jumped off the rooftop and flew towards the mansion, gliding along the cool night air.

He was noticed immediately. Just as planned. Roughly, Edo crashed into a nearby group of guards, luring the others to the general area. In the cloud of dust, and under the shadow of the chaos that erupted, he took the chance to disguise himself as a guard, putting on a latex mask, changing clothes near instantly and splashing dirt on himself.

Feigning panic, he quickly got up and pointed to the other side of the mansion - the east entrance, and shouted. "The Thief! I saw him! He's at the east entrance!"

And without another word, the guards gave chase and rushed towards the fake location, not realizing an extra guard had slipped in without their notice. Phase 1 was complete. ​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

[*First Contact* - The Initial Heist]

*MANSION GARDEN ENTRANCE - MANSION INTERIOR

*Now to lure the other guards. Should be a simple enough task. He opened the door of the front garden entrance, and found the nearest guard. A rather tall and bulky man with medium length blonde hair and dark green eyes. He looked like he was in charge around here. Walking up to him, Edo caught eye contact and, deepening his voice slightly, said: "Sir, I saw the thief outside, heading towards the east entrance. What should we do?"

"Good job," he grunted and nodded. "I'll have the guards focus on that area, then. It seems I overestimated him; I didn't think he'd be this easy." 

"Indeed," Edo nodded in agreement. "I had heard he was a rather resourceful thief, but I suppose rumours are just rumours, eh?"

"Indeed," the man continued to nod, and reached inside his pocket to produce a small radio. "Sector A and B, head to Sector C immediately. The thief has been sighted."

Alright...so Sector C is the east entrance. And since Sector A and B still have guards on patrol, that must mean he landed on Sector D - the south entrance, he thought. Now that all the guards have been focused on heading to the east side, the south, north and west entrances are completely unguarded... 

But he'd have to do it quickly, before they figured out it was a ruse. Saluting, Edo looked at the blonde haired man. "I too will go to apprehend the thief!"

And before an answe, or response, was given, Edo ran out of the room, heading towards the north side of the mansion. Wind was blowing in from the south, heading to the north, so it'd be the most advantageous for him to escape through the north too, since it'll help his hang-glider. All he'd need to do is retrace his steps! He hadn't expected things to be this easy; these guards were really incompetent. He quickly found the window at the back of the house, climbed up the pipes and lockpicked his way in, successfully infiltrating the mansion.

Easy.

Now for the execution. He slipped around the house, staying close to the shadows and corners of the building, despite still being in disguise. It never hurt to have caution, after all, and Edo was nothing if not a careful individual. 

"Hold it!"

Crap. Edo turned around slowly, and behind him was a fellow guard, dressed in the same uniform. He had messy black hair and brown eyes with an apprehensive look in them. "What are you doing here? Give me your identification!" 

Drats. And it was all going so well too. Carefully and quietly, Edo moved his arm towards his pocket to feign a search for his identification to the young officer in front of him, though was actually secretly rolling the flash bomb he had hidden away in his sleeve to his hand. "Sorry, sir. I'm afraid I do not have the I.D. I do, however, have something else..."

He put his monocle on and closed his left eye, before dropping his flash grenade on the floor, erupting the corridor in a burst of bright, blinding light. Taking advantage of the situation, Edo smoothly moved behind the guard and hit his temple with the hilt of his rapier, knocking him out. "Too close..." he mumbled.

Removing his get-up, Edo got back into his phantom thief garments and ran. He was outside of the gallery room now. He produced his lockpicks, and set to work...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

[*First Contact* - The Initial Heist]

*MANSION INTERIOR - GARDEN

*Snap. The damn thing broke. Ah well, no worries - he had loads more where that came from, produced another one and set to work again. Lady Luck was kinder to the thief this time, as a click came and the door unlocked. Edo peered through the keyhole, and spied three guards, armed with swords, and a...large chandelier above them? He took out his card shooter, and opened the door, pointing it at the nearest guard.

"Good evening, gentlemen," he greeted politely. "Could you kindly hand over that gem to me?"

"It's the phantom thief!" one of them yelled, taking out his katana. "Get him!"

"I guess not." Edo sighed melodramatically, and pointed his gun upwards, towards the rope holding up the chandelier and shot. The card sliced through the rope, and the large light was sent crashing down on the guards, who moved away in panic. The lights promptly went out, and glass was scattered everywhere. He covered himself with his cape to protect himself from the flying glass and set about moving to the gem, leaping acrobatically and landing on top of the display case. "The gem is mine, I'm afraid."

Edo pulled off the case and removed the gem from the pedestal, and was quickly surrounded by the three guards, who had managed to recover from the glass and surprise of the falling chandelier. "Come now, let's not make this harder than it has to be, shall we?"

He aimed with his gun and shot three times at each of the guards in rapid succession, aiming and successfully hitting their sword-hand and disarming them in the process. Taking out another smoke bomb, he smirked and said: "Give your regards to the owner of this house for me." and dropped it, covering the entire room in thick smoke. Luckily, he had managed to remember the safe route out of the room, and navigated out of it with no problem, and ran, before finding the window he had entered through. Jumping out, he activated his hang-glider and flew, dropping another note into the garden as he glided into the moonlight. 

"To my friends in the mansion,

As promised, I have arranged the personal transport of the Crimson Ruby gem tonight, at 9 PM. However, on a sudden change of heart, I have decided to return it to you. Enclosed on the back of the note, is your gemstone. 

- Kaitou Kid."
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2012)

*[Casino Cash In]​*​
[Doc Whiskey Enter Coronel ?Chicken? Bahn]​
A sly grin crossed Doc?s face as he caught the gaze of the Beautiful Ms. Clemens, and for a moment he had to catch himself as her plunging neckline attempted to bring out than more than the ?Dirty? old man aspect of his ?character?. But the look she gave him; told him more than even she may have known. Placing his hands on his hips, firmly locking his fingers around the blades that clung there, he takes a step back. This woman seemed to know something about him, could her ability do more than create fancy mirrors. A loop opened at the corner of his mouth as he lightly breaths out as if he were smoking on his pipe. This woman intrigued him, could she know about his past, given her field, or maybe she could merely see though his act of being a harmless old man. From behind him as he moved to redress he could feel the mechanical gaze of Chasm fall on him from Bridget?s general direction, _ ?I know, she?d make a perfect mate. Right Chasm??_ he thinks in the back of his mind as he was sure the mechanical dragon was ridiculing his choice to give the Clock Work Egg to Trixie back on Ambrosia.

 ?Whelp, reckon I need a new look as well.? Doc says lowly as he shuffles over to the clothing that Kent had ?acquired?,  ?My, what have we here?? he asks as his fingers roll across some white clothing. A grin spreads across his lips as he pulls the threads up,  ?This?ll do.? he muses as he ducks down behind some crating.  A short moment later a printed Hawaiian shirt and pair of blue shorts fly into the air and land messily on the ground next to where Doc had ducked in, a minute or two later now sharply dressed in a double breasted white pressed suit is Doc, his white hair slicked back.



 As he tied a shoestring tie in place he opened his eyes, a pair of contacts (brown in color) polish off the look. Allowing his features to fall to a kind gaze he pulls a silver tipped cane from the box,  ?You can call me Coronel Bahn, Chicken Baron.? he says lowly changing his voice so that is mimicked the famous fast food king. With a light tap of the fancy walking stick he give a glance back to Jim whom was offering an arm to Bridget,  ?Now you two behave yourself, and I?m talking to you Jack and Jimmy boy.? Doc says as he walks up the stairs 

?H-Hey!!? a large man in a blue two piece suit says walking up to Doc as he approached. ?If it isn?t the Chicken King Himself!? the man adds as he firmly grabs Doc?s hand in a firm handshake. ?I?m a big fan of your food.? He adds as he motions for two lovely women over. ?Please escort the Cornel to the VIP tables ladies.? He orders the them. Doc sweat drops as both women grab him by either arm.  ?Yes sir!? the both say simultaneously as they start to drag Doc away, ?Tell ?em Randy says give ya the VIP treatment!? the large man shouts as Doc is dragged almost against his will into the large gambling hall. 

Once inside the lavish halls he catches a glimpse of Clemens as she pretended to browse the Casino, though he knew she was casing the vault, she happens to catch him being dragged into the further into the Casino by the scantily clad women, this may be a bit more challenging than she or he first thought? ~ 

*[The Plan, attack on Stone Island Marine Base]​*​
[The Marrow Man and the Pawns of the Ravenbeards]​
Deep in the darkened bowls of the Savvy Stinger, the Pirates that the crew, well more or less Paulsgrave, spared were clumped together in one of the ships many holds. They whisper amongst themselves, unsure what their fate was to be. But soon all hushed talking comes to a stop; but it?s not the footsteps nor the low tap that causes their blood to run cold, it?s the low hum of a song that floated in the air that accompanied the shuffling of the feet.

 ♫? Not long ago you'd find the answers were so crystal clear
Within a day you find yourself living in constant fear
Can you look at yourself now?
Can you look at yourself?
You can't win this fight

And in a way it seems there's no one to call
When our thoughts are so numb and our feelings unsure
We all have emptiness inside
We all have answers to find
But you can't win this fight

Hey (Kid)
I have to question
What's with the violent aggression?
Details blurry, lost him too early
Welcome to the family	~?♪​
On the hoarse note of Family the door to the dingy hold swings open. Dusty light filters through the darkness causing the pirates to pull their hands to their eyes. Squinting they see the outline of a man, hunched lightly on a cane. As their vision clears, the men are horrified to see a human skull and spine in the grip of the bandaged mad man. A surly scowl twisted his lips as he walked further into the room, his tattered robe flapped as he walked; at least he took the time to have the doctor change his bandages before he walked down to address these men. Slightly behind Williams; Sabrina walked her shadow hanging like a wraith just behind her, its grin jagged and quite blood thirsty.  ?My, my. What vermin.? he stammers with a visceral growl. The Pirates look amongst their ranks then back to Williams.  ?With all these rats in the hold, we have a? Slight problem.? Williams states, drool biting at the corners of his lips, as he walks back and forth allowing his free hand to lightly tap in the railing.  ?With so many greedy mouths to feed, we are running short on supplies.? with a pause Williams cuts a glance back at Sabrina; she knew of his plans and she wasn?t the happiest person; but Williams was just as mad as Pazzo, and that madness seemed to hold this crew together.

 ?So, with that being said; we?re going to raid the very Marines base they planned to throw us under.?. The very air seemed to be sucked from the room as the statement ended. The pirates with wide bugged eyes again look at one another, until one brave and large Pirate stood. ?What are you crazy? We?re not going to get ourselves killed for you or anyone!? the man barks pointing a lone finger in the direction of Paul as he shouted. ?YEAH!? the rest of the refugees from the Shawl Vessel shout as they rally behind the large man.  ?Eh-hahahahahaha!!? Williams laughs in a fit as he tosses the skull and spine to the side, grabbing the edge of the railing he begins to make his way down into the hold. ?Hold your horses.? The big man growls, ?Know this, we are all against this idea, you try anything.. there are more of us then you.? He warns nervously. But Paulsgrave shrugs off the warning and walks into the ?wolves? den. Sweat rolls down the back of most of the pirate?s necks as Williams passed them by.  ?Tell me again, you?re not going to do?. What?? Williams asks pulling a hand to a wrapped ear, feigning that he couldn?t hear real well though them. 

?I said, we ARE NO?? the man doesn?t even get the dignity of finishing his recount as Williams? attack is blindingly fast. Gasps fill the room as Williams appears several feet behind the large brute. They again gasp in shock as in Williams? grasp is an almost complete skeleton. Only the skull and a small portion of the spin(to save the man?s brain) were still in the large man. Even as the skeletal system starts to fall apart the man he pulled it from slumps to a mass of flesh and muscle.  ?Do you all know that I have a second moniker?? Williams? asks as his grip on the skeleton is now reduced to a lone femur.  ?They, the Marines, also call me the Bone Eater.? he states pulling the portion of leg to his face, and then taking a large bite he punctuates the statement. Several of the pirates turn green as the large Pirate that almost tried mutiny garbles as his unsupported lungs collapse and he starts to suffocate. 

Dropping the partially eaten bone to the ground he turns back around;  ?I trust that no one else has a problem with my plans.? he demands, to which he only gets silence. That venomous smile finally returns as he turns his gaze to Sabrina.  ?She is my right hand, any order she gives will be treated as if it were my order.? he firmly states pointing at Sabrina.  ?And to make sure we have total obedience from you dogs.? he states lightly pausing to allow the feeling of dread to build.  ?She is going to hand select ten of you to be her ?personal guard?.? he says with a serpentine hiss. Although being personal guard didn?t seem so bad, the way Williams said it caused many in attendance to worry. And they had all right to be sweating bullets. Becoming one of Sabrina?s personal guards meant she was going to take your shadow. 

Walking back toward the stairs Williams folds his arms behind his back,  ?We?ll raid their base at night.? he barks ~~~


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 14, 2012)

*Sailing of the South Blue: Island 1 "Banga"~*


After sailing for what felt like hours, the "Other Race Nightmare" finally reached land. The ship collided with the coast, causing a sleeping Charles to awake in a daze.

"What the? Who the? Land?" He commented as he saw the soil

Charles stepped out of the boat and felt his feet hit the soil. He let out a large sigh of relief, having been sailing for nearly three days now. Charles started to walk away but remembered his ship. He turned around.

"No damn unhuman is gonna' steal my gold!" He retorted as he ran back to the ship. He took the treasure chest with the fruit and gold in it and placed it in a secret compartment in the boat. After making sure the treasure was hidden from sight, he dragged the boat further up the coast, to ensure it wouldn't drift away. 

Walking towards the small town, Charles started to look at the people. They all seemed human, so he didn't have much of an issue with them. He stopped and studied the area. It was a large town, with tall, narrow buildings. It appeared rather festive, as it had streemers hanging from the buildings, connecting them. It was decorated with bright colors, and hung in the front of the town that said "30th Freedom Anniversary". Charles stood in the center of the town, taking in the atmosphere. He didn't quite care for it, it was too happy and family friendly for him, though he didn't possess the firepower to stop it...yet. Suddenly, Charles felt something ram into him from behind. He turned around to see a small little fishman tot on the floor, running his head.

"I am sorry mister." The boy said as he picked himself up off the floor and started to run back to his human friends. Before the boy could reach his friends, the unspeakable happened. A gunshot was heard, and the boy fell to the floor, being quickly consumed by a pool of blood.

And just like that, the entire town that was once happy and loud fell silent. Everyone turned to see what had happened. When their eyes fixated on the boy that was now leaking several ounces of blood, they just froze. Not sure what to do, the entire village just...froze. The silence was eventually broken by none other than Charles himself.

"How dare you all? How dare you all harbor an unhuman in your town?" He spat, making sure his voice was heard loud and clear by all

"My baby!" Shouted a mermaid, who ran to the bleeding child.
"Why? Why would you do this?" She cried as she held the child's limp body. 

"He isn't human, therefore he deserves to die. And so do you." Charles said as he pointed his gun towards the woman. "But not today. Instead I will leave you to live the rest of your existance without the presence of your child. A fate worse than death I might add. I wouldn't be surprised if you killed yourself. Rehehehe!"

The mermaid studied Charles' face to see he wasn't kidding. She then started to plea to the other townsmen. "Please! Please! Someone help my baby!"

"If any of you help her, I swear I will blow your friggin' brains out." Charles spat while aiming his gun towards the townsmen. 

None of the townsmen moved, instead averting their gaze so they didn't have to see the crying woman and dying boy.

"Rehehehe! Your child is probably already dead right now, so I might as well take my leave." Charles laughed as he walked back to his ship. Leaving the town, Charles noticed the townsmen starring at him, giving him horrid looks. "Oh, and the name's Charles Wright."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 15, 2012)

[*Second Contact - *Planting]

*TOWN CENTRE

*Edo winced in pain as he put a bandage on his arm. He didn't notice it before, but during the heist, when he was escaping, one of the guards had managed to get a cut on his arm with his katana. Either that...or he had actually been hit by the spray of glass. But judging from the size and shape of the wound, it's most likely the former. A glass scratch wouldn't leave such a wide wound, or be as deep - glass wounds were generally quite shallow. He had to be more careful next time; it was things like this that might eventually give away his identity.

He got up and left the house, stashing away his heist notes and gear in the secret room, behind one of the paintings in his bedroom. Locking the door, he started to make his way towards a nearby newspaper stand. He had numerous heists planned, but it never hurt to do more research, or read what the authorities said about him. He paid the newspaper seller and unrolled it:

"*The Phantom Thief strikes again!*

 The Phantom Thief of the East Blue, formerly a world reknown criminal thief who stole valuable gems and paintings, and known for his white suit, hang-glider and leaving a calling card to his victims seems to have returned to his roots back in the East Blue once again. After an eight year disappearance from the life of crime, many thought the thief had died, or been brought to justice secretly. That is, until the events of yesterday! The infamous thief announced to the owner of the Crimson Sapphire, Heiji Tagaki, that he would liberate his gemstone on one of his trademark calling cards. 

Despite hiring numerous guards to protect it, the thief, now going by the name of Kaitou Kid, managed to successfully elude capture from them and was able to slip in, unbeknownst to anybody and slipped into the gallery, before disabling and injuring three others in the process and then disappearing with the gem. Presumably having flown away on his signature hang-glider, the thief left another note - gloating of his victory, but also returned the gem. 

Furious, mister Tagaki has made the following statement: "Phantom thief? Hah! This scum is nothing more than a common criminal, and an arrogant one at that! Announcing the time of his appearance, and giving back my gem is nothing more than a show of hubris! The bastard needs to be brought to justice!"

Did Kaitou Kid really return the gem to mock the owner, or was it on a whim? Or perhaps...is there an ulterior motive to this move?" ​ 
Sniggering, Edo put the paper away. "Looks like I did pretty well last night!" he commented, but then frowned. Weird. There was usually something else about a new arrival in a museum, or someone obtaining some valuable painting or gem along with an article of his daring escapades. He shrugged, and headed to his next job. No new stuff, but he had plenty of other plans stashed away at home, and this was a golden opportunity to execute one of them. That new estate up north, the Silvervein Estate, apparently had a very valuable gem encrusted sword or something? Wasn't exactly his style, but a large job like that would be sure to attract attention. Better get to planting that note.

It took a while to get to the estate - the path was long winded and the route wasn't particularly pleasant or easy to navigate. But if anybody could do it, it was him. The estate was situated in a very watery area. It had the main building on a piece of land surrounded by water and several willow trees planted around nearby. Among other things, he could spot numerous potential hiding spots, and a few bee hives around, which he made a mental note of. Patrolling the area were a few guards. Not a lot, but there were bound to be more around.

...man. Maybe he should have brought his thief gear for this? This wasn't strictly a heist, but he missed the comfort of his hang-glider and various latex masks. Right now he only had his dagger, a single smoke bomb, some lockpicks and his card shooter. But then, a thief's life was not one of luxury. It was one of hardships, and Edo Phoenix was no exception to that. He'd just have to suck it up. ​


----------



## Gomu (Jun 15, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Waves of Love pt.1]​
> Tha sudde burst of speed made Tiana almost loose her balance, and because she was still having from her neck, Mari followed backwards. So that not to fall, she finally let go.
> ...



*ON THE EDGE OF THE EAST BLUE*

"Three Thousand Nine Hundred and Ninety-Seven..." Alone soul on his fingertips on his vessels drifting seas slowly gaining the strong intuitive nature of a warrior's training. His fingers showing vast sweat as his body glistened in the beautiful and clear sky. His muscles pulsating as he wore no shirt. “Three Thousand Nine Hundred and Ninety-Eight…” A grunt from himself as he trained, sweating profusely. He lifted himself in air once again fingers staying on the ground as his teeth showed. “Three Thousand Nine Hundred and Ninety-Nine…” And for the last push the anxious and sorrowful mounting of this his last push. The training’s climax pushing him over the edge, “Four Thousand!” Dropping onto the palms of his hands he slipped and fell to the ground rolling forward as he smashed his back into the ground.

He lay watching the vastness of the skies feeling the pain in his fingertips. He gripped them, doing four thousand finger pushes. He took his time closing his eyes as he slowly breathed outward once, a huge expulsion of air from his chest as he closed his eyes. Seagulls flew overhead, signifying themselves with a loud caw as Hiro’s eyes gazed upon them all. They moved with gliding and circling, he could say nothing of how complex yet simplistic the skill was to see. It was something learned from just being a seagull, to use your wingspan in order to slow the touch of air rolling you backwards feeling its power guide you.

A gust came over him as the waves of the morning sky rocked his boat, his stomach growled a bit due to the objective of not eating until he did his four thousand finger pushes. His body sat up as a lower steady stream of wind came. He would leap to his feet and push his hands against his stomach as it growled slowly. He sighed going into his main room, moving down the stairs as he watched the sky from outside his window. He took his hands into a nearby pantry, all that was there were dried foods in order to preserve them during this long trip. He had no true refrigeration knowing he would need one installed when he got to his destination.

Taking a pellet of nuts and dried berries into his mouth from a nearby bag, he would close the pantry and watch the window once more. He sat back against what appeared to be a couch. He whistled softly into the air a tune he had heard from one of his friends at Karate Island. As he began to rest, the feeling in his fingers was gone from the rigorous training, the sweat overtook him and his fatigue needed to settle. Grunting to himself in order to sigh, “The wind needs to pick up on the sails… Or I need to start rowing, which could be good stamina training.”  He told himself thinking of how he could make two paddles in order to speed up the process of maneuvering through the seas instead of just moving with the winds. Getting back up he started to punch the air with a few shots and punches, moving up the stairs.

Hiro's boat had seen though much. Months had passed since he left the South Blue's Karate Island in order to go to the East Blue, seeing as how he wanted to travel from sea to sea, he felt that he had learned all he could from the South Blue. Going from many a place to gather strength and protect the populace of those islands. Against Pirate and Corrupted Marine alike, his fists roared showering him with the praise and disdain of the people. Feeling that he had done something that needed nothing more than his own physical might. He felt he had improved from his endeavors, facing strong opponents along the way. This sea however, would be his next stop and thus his next endeavor. Grasping a bar bell, he saw that the seas were being a bit violent today, flowing forward his boat made a bit harsher waves from before. He began to use the dumbbell, lifting it and strengthening his arm and bicep muscles.

"This seems interesting..." He said as he watched a outlining of a gigantic cave in the opening of the clearness of the East Blue. Grasping another bit of dried foods in the grasp of his hand he would chug a few more down. Beginning to manipulate his rope in order to catch the winds, releasing the sails so that he could go into the outlined depths. A new adventure would possibly begin...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 15, 2012)

[*Second Contact - *Planting]

*SILVERVEIN ESTATE - TREASURE ROOM

*Scouting the area further under the cover provided by the shadows, and the numerous trees planted around, Edo found a few more guards patrolling the general area, as well as a look-out tower. He'd have to be wary of that, but he was now under the cover of the moonlit sky. He would not get caught. 

Breathing in, he waited until the guard was out of his line of sight, and silently jumped off the tree, before rolling behind the shadows of another, hugging and embracing the cover the darkness provided him. Another guard went by, and silently, Edo once again crept to the next tree. The entrance was close now - about ten metres away. There were still a few trees around, but even so he'd need to be quick. Quickly, Edo managed to close the distance between himself and the entrance, and wearily approached the door.

Locked. And with quite a good quality lock as well...he wouldn't have enough time to break through this before the second round of patrol came. Well, misdirection was always one of his specialties, after all. Removing his jacket, and making sure to remove any traces of himself from it, he floated it along the water and shot a card to the water, to divert the attention of the guards over there. That should stall them for a while, he thought.

He took out his lockpicks and set to work. The first one snapped, and so did the next one. The third lockpick snapped also, but not before finding the lock's sweet-spot. He took out his fourth and tried again, this time having a general idea of where to go, and soon enough he heard the ever familiar click as the lock and door opened.

Creeping in slowly, he made his way around the room, and through the corridor without any hassle and eventually found the staircase to the next floor. Fortunately, this one wasn't locked, and he managed to get through this one as well. The security indoors was...unusually relaxed. But hey, maybe the guy was stupid or something, right? He went into the display room, and found the case the sword was in easily enough. Upon closer inspection, Edo Phoenix could make out all the intricate details in the sword, and truly appreciated the work that must have gone into it. Whoever forged this sword must have been a genius. The silver is flawlessly beaten, and the edge is crazy sharp - hell, even the gleam that should have rusted by now was still there.

But above all, the gems. They weren't huge, but they were there. Two rubies were placed on the hilt, and there were six other sapphires lined up neatly along the blade, all shined and cut to perfection. Wait, no, snap out of it. You're not here to admire the damn thing, you're here to plant your calling card. Edo sighed, ruffling through his pocket in search for the note, and found it after a few seconds of searching. Placing it neatly upon the top of the display case, Edo went back the way he came in and left the estate.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2012)

*Somewhere in East Blue...*

On a small archipelago that barely connected to the island that held Millennium Cave, a train headed for the town of Barley shot down the desert valley. The train was full to the brim with passengers, passing through Barley, many passengers were en route to get a glimpse of the legendary cave. Although very few would attempt to enter it.

As the train made it's way down the archipelago, the elderly conductor noticed something on the tracks. He narrowed his eyes, thinking he was just seeing things, but to his surprise, there was indeed something resting in the middle of the tracks. It looked like a large black boulder. 

The conductor sprang up up and over to the brake lever. He wrapped his hands around it and gave a strong tug. The sudden jerk forwards then backward sent several passengers flying out of their seats into the floor. As the train began to slow down, the shrieking of the brakes could be heard as the train finally came to a stop about 30 feet in front of the large object. 

As the conductor peeked out the side window again, he immediately realized that the object wasn't a rock. It was an extremely obese man, whose body was almost completely concealed in a black robe and what looked like a grey turban wrapped around the tiny object one would assume was his head. The only visible part of his body was two pale yellow eyes, staring down at the conductor from underneath the turban. 

_"Who the heck are you supposed to be?"_ The conductor asked. He didn't get an answer however, as he was immediately struck in the back of the head by the something, knocking him out cold. 

Back in the train, the passengers gazed out the window, barely able to make out what was going on. At that point a short skinny man climbed aboard and pulled out a small handgun. "Ladies and gentlemen, this is a robbery." He threw a large sack down on the floor of the car, and pointed the barrel of his gun down at it. "Now come on up, one by one, throw any valuable items ya got on ya into the sack and everything'll be cool."

The other two cars were occupied by two other men. One, the obese man in the turban, the other by a man of average height in a duster coat and a cowboy hat. 

*Frank Wheeler
Leader of the Wheeler Gang
Bounty: 6,000,000*

"Alright now folks, don't try anything stupid. I've got no problems with shootin' women and kids." He said with a nasty grin, glaring down at two children who were clutching their mother's dress in fear. 

"You'd really gun down kids? Are you that sick in the head?" Wheeler turned to see a large gorilla perched on the windowsill. He was wearing a green muscle shirt, and smoking a cigar. _"Mom, did that monkey just speak?"_ One of the kids asked tugging on his mother's arm. 

"Shut up, Arbogast. I'm paying you to keep watch, not call me names." Wheeler said motioning to Arbogast to get lost. "I just wanna make it clear that I didn't sign up with you guys to watch you slaughter unarmed townies. That's all."  

"You got a job to do. Just like Rock had to stop the train and Snail had to find it."

"What kind of name is Snail anyway-"

"Out!" Arbogast complied and jumped out the window, only to return about two or three seconds later. "Police are coming." 

"WHAT?!" Wheeler exclaimed as his eyes bulged out of his head. "Crap, let's get the hell outta here!"

*Later...* 

The three gang members stood around a large sack of their loot. They didn't get half as much as they intended, but it was still a decent haul nonetheless. 

The fourth, Arbogast, sat down on a rock lighting up another cigar. Wheeler turned around, glaring at the gorilla. "Idiot. If you'd stood watch like you were supposed to, we might have gotten more."

Arbogast puffed some smoke in Wheeler's face. "Not my fault the police got there when they did. Anyway, a percentage of that's stuff's mine."

Rock, the large one, turned to Snail, the shorter skinny man. Wheeler turned back and gave the two a look, then turned back to Arbogast. "You'll be lucky if I give you anything after that crap job." 

Arbogast tossed his cigar aside, and stood up to his full imposing height. He was only slightly shorter than Rock, but with much more visible muscle. "Is that how it's gonna be?" Wheeler smirked. "Yeah, that's how it's gonna be." Arbogast had failed to notice Snail sneaking away. Before he could say another word, Snail struck him over the head with a large silver cane, one of the spoils the group had nabbed. 

Arbogast stumbled forward, falling to the ground. He could barely make out Wheeler chuckling as his vision faded to black.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2012)

*Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

'This is just getting to be too much...' Tiana's mind was a whirl as they flew through the air though she was confused on why it would be.  Nothing had been, at least what Tiana thought, normal or even passing for normal since she met this group on the island after her reawakening.  Everything had been more a blurr or possibly a dream.  

After landing Mari brought up the rather large splinter.  ?I would say that is more than a splinter.  Splinters stay in the skin.?  Tiana sighed and shook her head, glad that she was able to grab her bag before they jumped ship at least.  The woman couldn't help the bubble of laughter that escaped her.  She knew the moment should be a serious one but when a hybrid fox holding three people talks about a splinter in her leg before asking if it was fun, well the situation was just a bit odd.  Even for a woman that had no memory of anything that had been happening before meeting her.

?One of these days you are going to cause yourself something I can't fix.?  She shook her head and gently pushed Mari down into a sitting position.  ?Lets get this straightened up.?  Tiana pulled some stuff out of her her bag, knowing she was avoiding answering the question about things being fun, the jury was still out on that one.  ?At least the pain hasn't registered yet.?  Tiana moved quickly wanting to make sure it stayed that way until she got the ointment on and hoping it lasted until she had the bandage wrapped.  ?So now what??  She asked trying to keep people talking and Mari from thinking about her leg yet.

*
Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

?Around and around the frogs will go, where it will stop nobody knows...?  Adora was getting bored fast.  She had met a couple of guys that seemed interesting enough but nothing to get herself excited.  In fact she was just waiting to get close enough to shore to jump frog, sort a speak.  

The air was full of voice, women squealing, men laughing, and the occasional unmistakable sound of a hand making contact with a face.  ?Okay, I want off this ride.?  After once again hearing the tell-tale crack.  That was when she felt the slight bump of her frog once again checking out a potential mate.  Glancing behind her she judged the distance to shore and wondered if she should try and swim.

?I knew it!  This just proves we are soul-mates!?  The voice was unmistakable and Adora looked up with wide eyes.  

?Oh just stop.?  Adora came a little more to attention now.  ?They are just saying hello then they will move on.  Same thing they have been doing all night.?  Kai grinned at her and opened his mouth to say more but the woman clamped a hand over his mouth.  She wasn't up for hearing on the same nonsense that spewed from him on a regular basis.  

They waited a moment and once Adora could have sworn she felt the man lick her hand, as if trying to be seductive.  Her head snapped up and a shiver coursed through her.  ?That is disgusting.?  She grumbled pretty sure that was what she felt.  

A few more minutes passed and Adora began to wonder when the frogs would separate and move on.  She looked up at Kai, even with her hand pressed to his mouth she could see the grin on his face.  ?Enough of this shit.?  Adora stood up and looked at the two frogs.

?I told you!  They are proving that you belong to me!?

?Shut up Kai.?  Adora growled and pushed against his frog with her foot.  She didn't want to hurt the creature but she was done and wanted to head for shore but the frog wasn't budging yet.

?Are you going to join me here??  Of course Kai would misinterpret what Adora had been doing.  He wouldn't see it as her pushing them apart but trying to step on his frog.  ?Let me help you!?  Kai was grinning like a fool as she stood and grabbed her arm and began to 'help' her over.

?Let go!?  Adora tried to pull back as he pulled forward.  After a couple of seconds of struggling Adora lost her footing and trying to prevent herself from falling in the water she gripped onto Kai.  The change in direction and balance threw the already overzealous and what Adora considers, clumsy Kai into a spin and they both went flying into the water.

?Damn you!?  Adora yelled as they surfaced and splashed water in his face before pushing away to climb on her frog.  ?Where did they go??  She glared at the water where the two frogs had been but they were nowhere to be seen.  ?Great!  See what you did?  Now we have to swim back.?  She glared at Kai and began to swim the paused.  ?No.  This is your fault.  You're going to swim.?  Adora climbed on to his back and pointed at the shore blaming him even though deep down she knew it was her own fault.


*F-firec-cracker P-pirates...

B-Bridg-get...*

'Rob a casino?' the words echoed around in her mind.  Of course Bridget had never been to a casino but she had read about them in books.  They were heavily guarded by evil thugs and they watched for people like them, people that were dressed up and scanning the place.  Never mind faking a panic attack she would have one for real.  Hopefully they were near enough some guy so she wasn't the one blamed for this plan failing.  'It won't fail.' she told herself then her heart started to race.

Looking down at herself Bridget still couldn't believe this was happening.  The black velvet dress clung to every curve, even ones she didn't know she had.  The neckline plunged dangerously low, causing her to want to continue adjusting the dress constantly.  Bridget resisted the urge do to wanting to seem like she dressed like this normally. She wore elbow length gloves of the same material along with a shawl.  High heeled shoes finished the ensemble, at least she thought so.  That was until the little dragon watch creature decided to be the finishing touch.  It crawled up her arm and arranged her hair very elegantly while being the clasp that held it there.  ?Th-thank y-you...?

Bridget couldn't help the blush that rose when Jim wrapped his arm to escort her to the casino.  He acted nonchalant making it seem like he did this on a regular basis but she had never been so close to a man, well like this.  The blush continued to spread not that she was interested in Jim, just that she was so close to him.  A sigh escaped her when she thought about Clemens.  For the first time in her life she found somebody she wished she could be.  Bridget envied the other woman her poise.  'Maybe I can try to emulate her...' she thought then straightened her back and cleared her mind.  'I won't be the one to screw this up...' she shuddered and pulled the wrap closer as they walked into the casino.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Bullies and Allies pt. 1]​
Mari watched Tiana carefully worked her skillful hands over her skin. A shiver was registered at first touch, and a nice and cool feeling when the ointment was added around her wound. She felt the throbbing pain just before Tiana begun twirling the bandages around her leg, but with great power of will, she traded the frown for a smile, letting Tiana work in peace, and not be bothered by her petty problems. I mean, such a small scrape was nothing to cry about.

"Uhm.." she begun, her voice shaky and slightly broken as a result of the pain, but she breathed in, calming herself. But a small whimper and twitch of the eye was inevitable before she spoke again. "We should make a camp, make it all cozy and stuff~"

Her trademark grin was back, followed by a quick transformation into her hybrid form, which she used to hold herself upright, hovering a few inches over the rocky ground below.

Tiana was going to say something, but by that time, Mari was already flying high, searching for wood for a fire.

Jill, who was staring into the air, saw Mari fly high above, while Eris had moved further away, sitting away from the others. 

Later, Mari had found some driftwood lodged in the rocky crevasse below.

Sitting by the fireplace, Mari had somehow managed to make Jill and Tiana sit right beside her, covered by her feathery wings as protection to the sea and winds. The weather was bad, throwing a storm with waves big enough to send showers of water down on their back. The fire was far enough into the cave to be safe from showers of water.

Eris on the other hand, had a huge fight with Mari just after she got back from her flight, which ended in tears for Mari. Eris had proceeded to abandon them, walk the ledge westwards, hoping to reach a city at some point along the mainland.


Mari had calmed down, but tears where still falling down her furry face.
"Damn stubborn.." she mumbled, leaning on Tianas shoulder.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 16, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Bullies and Allies pt. 1]​
> Mari watched Tiana carefully worked her skillful hands over her skin. A shiver was registered at first touch, and a nice and cool feeling when the ointment was added around her wound. She felt the throbbing pain just before Tiana begun twirling the bandages around her leg, but with great power of will, she traded the frown for a smile, letting Tiana work in peace, and not be bothered by her petty problems. I mean, such a small scrape was nothing to cry about.
> ...


*Docking at Millennium Cave A Few Hours Before Love Pirates*

As he stepped off his boat, his hand pressed against the firm rock of which he placed wrapped tightly against the grain. He took his time sliding his hand against the thickness padding the rock with his hand going towards the rope. The jagged edges of the stone should allow for the rope to be wrapped tightly. He took his time, scratched his cheek and watched the large island in all he could take in. His first stop in the East Blue and he had to agree with the excitement in his head. New potential opponents could be had in this place, possibly.

Rolling his entire arm, his hand grasping tightly a bag of nuts and dried fruits in order to make sure he wouldn't be hungry. He placed it in his pocket and then began walking slowly. His eyes gazed around the place silently. On apart of the beach which had no life to be seen, and a dynamic setting of differentiating sized caves in front of him. He knew nothing about this place, nor did he care much for it. It could be a great place to train, the solitude gave him a warm feeling.

Looking up, he would see a bird flapping its wings landing on the peak of the structures. He would know what he wanted to do next, on route to the next phase. He would begin to climb the large structure. Gripping the jagged rocks in order to keep his footing. His hands gripped into the stone so strongly that it began to crack amongst his iron finger tips. Something easily settling since his training allowed such. His body motioned briskly upwards, knowing that with this sort of place being so vast, that he could possibly understand where he was and what he should do next.

Stopping at the foot of the structured, he laid his foot against the upward stone, sweating a bit from his endeavors he took a deep breath and wiped the sweat from his brow with his shirt gripped from his hands. They still stung from the earlier training his fingers did, but not much room for complain as pain would only make him stronger as opposed to weaker. He rotated his gaze left and right, his eyes squinting forth, his great eyesight due to his senses being so acute for other reasons from his past life as a "forest boy".

He spotted some sort of tree... and a lot of caves? This place was mostly wilderness it seemed. What should he do next, was what he would of thought if he hadn't already considered what the vessel was at the side of the beach. Wrapping his shirt around his waist tightly. "This is a quiet place... I hear no animals except for birds..." Telling himself that he would need to go and check things out there first before anything else, his eyes sharpening. His eyes looked down, watching the sand which converged with the dirt. He would leap forward, swinging his body in a somersault as he released his body into a vault and landed on the ground with a roll, catching himself in a three-point stance.

"Interesting..." The developments were getting interesting, no doubt if there were pirates there usually was trouble. His gut would tell him to move inwards into the caves and figure out what had been going on. His shoulders broadened with each step taking an approach that would be slow and steady. After all, he had all the time in the world. He collected a piece of wood, striking it with a match he had in his pocket as it glowed softly. The flame flickered, as he pointed into the cave. The sun had slowly begun to converge into the clouds as the winds started to pick up. As out of nowhere... a storm began to brew... entering into the caves he would make his way to what would be an interesting ordeal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> *VAN SLAYER*
> 
> 
> Van didn?t take more than two hours before he could arrive to the island he located. As he anchored the ship he noticed that the place was pretty animated, at first sight a Bar was what could be seen. It was easy to guess that most of the clients there were either fishers or pirates; most likely the thieves of teh sea were the ones gathering there.
> ...



_*The Slayer and the Swann*_...
Helen eyed the drunken sniper uncertainly. Someone clearly couldn't hold their liquor. The bounty hunters hesitated as the gun toting stranger drew on them with the easy arrogance of a highly trained marksman. Dealing with a clearly injured swordswoman was one thing but this was an unforseen wrinkle to the equation. Five each closed off the street from both directions, most armed with guns but a few toting duel katana swords.  One of the bounty hunters scratched his head in vague recognition at the sniper. 

"Hey, he's that Van Slayer kid!" he cried, turning towards his companions. "Fucker's worth over 30 million!" 

Van's drunken smile widened even further. "*Hic*Am I...am I worth that much now? I thought it would be more. *Hic* Oh I don't know...like 500 gajllion."  He turned towards Helen and narrowed his bloodshot eyes. "Is gajillion a number by the way?" 

Helen shrugged. If it was a number then her father was probably worth double the amount. She quickly returned her focus to their current predicament. "I'll take the five on the north end of the street, they've got less gunners. You take the five on the south end."  

Right on cue the bounty hunters opened fire. Helen burst off the ground with all the speed her cramped legs could muster, generating a blazing trail of grinding sparks as she dragged her broadsword along the pavement. The two snipers took aim from opposite corners of the street while their katana toting comrades rushed her. One of them, a no nonsense redheaded woman, tossed an iron reinforced net at her. Helen deftly swerved around it. Steel rang against steel as they clashed in the middle of the street, dancing about in a whirling frenzy of motion. She pumped her lone good arm furiously, calmly and fluidly parrying anything she couldn't evade. If she could use her left arm then this wouldn't have been a contest. She slashed one cleanly across the chest and kicked him away into a storefront, then got a slash in return from the redhead. Helen grit her teeth as she spun about and raced past the woman in a blur of speed. 

*"Finishing Touch!*" 

The redhead spasmed as her midsection exploded in a shower of crimson. Now the color of her shirt matched her hair. *BANG!* The gunshot pierced the air like rolling thunder. Helen felt a stinging pain clip her right ear, followed by a trickle of liquid warmth against her neck. She ignored it and pushed the remaining swordsman back with a flurry. Two more gunshots rang out in quick succession. Helen snap rolled away as a bullet hit the swordsman in the back. He crumpled to the ground with a surprised look on his face. Helen's eyes widened in shock. "Only cowards would shoot their own comrade!" Helen hollered angrily at the snipers. Their response was a hail of bullets directed her way. Helen dove headfirst into a nearby barbershop. She looked up and saw a terrified barber crouched in the corner, holding up a pair of scissors at her. Helen glanced at her bedraggled golden locks in the mirror, matted to the sides of her face by sweat and blood. 

"I suppose I do need a haircut," Helen said as she shot past him and out the back. 

The two snipers patiently kept their gaze fixed on the street, waiting for Helen to emerge. Suddenly she dropped down from the rooftop above, slashing the sniper beneath her. The remaining sniper swerved about and took aim. From Helen's perspective he may as well have been moving in slow motion. She crossed the gap between them just as he pressed the trigger. _BANG_! The shot went skyward as she batted the gun away. In one fluid motion she knocked him out with the butt end of the sword handle. Helen stabbed _Heartsbane_ into the ground and took a moment to catch her breath. She touched her bleeding right ear gingerly and sighed. Everything felt intact. Yet another war wound to add to the growing list. 

A ferocious storm of gunshots echoed from the opposite end of the street where Van was. "I hope that drunk sniper didn't get himself killed..." she mumbled. Helen quickly collected her sword and raced back towards him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

[*Second Contact - *The Gem Blade]

*SILVERVEIN ESTATE OUTSKIRTS - SECOND FLOOR

*It was time to execute the heist. 

"On the 20th day of this month,
Under the light of the brilliant moon-lit sky,
The Phantom Thief shall obtain the blade of gems"
​
That's what he said on his note; it'd already been two days since then and today was the day he'd steal the famous sword. He looked up at the sky, and smiled. A beautiful full moon, lightening the night sky and bathing it with it's argent illumination. Tonight was the best possible time to steal that sword. The stage was set, and it was time for the show.

Perched upon a tree, Edo took a look at the stage. The number of guards had increased, but that was already within his calculations and he'd already set up appropriate counter-measures for that. He'd come resupplied with an assortment of various smoke bombs and flashbangs and was already fully dressed in his costume. Man, he felt prepared. 

Wasting no time, Edo took out his card gun and waited for the first guard to walk by the tree in front of him, and shot directly at the bee hive above him, dropping it down on his head, and subsequently sending him into a storm of panic as he ran screaming in pain. That should draw the guard's attention for a while...

He opened up a compartment in his gun and slid in some rope, before shooting again at the roof and landing upon it stylishly and flawlessly. He took a glance to the left, and nodded in satisfaction as he saw other guards chasing the one screaming. Good.

He walked on over to the window on the rooftop that was directly above the second floor and smashed through it, landing neatly on the carpet of the room as shards of glass sprayed everywhere. Quickly, he then proceeded to move behind a closet as he waited for a guard to be drawn in. And soon enough, as if God has answered his wishes, a single lone guard walked into the room, baton drawn and unsuspecting of his presence. Edo swooped in behind him as silently as a predator hunting his prey and bashed the handle of his gun against his neck, knocking him out in the process.

Smiling at his handiwork, he took his uniform and disguised himself as the guard, before tying him up and placing him in the closet he hid behind. Infiltration complete.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 16, 2012)

UC

Steelport

Loveboat

The USS Kaiser headed for shore, it wasn't his natural boyancy keeping him and his official soul mate keeping him afloat. It was the undying and undeniable perfect love that was tying Kai and Adora together with the string of fate. His proof for this theory? The fact he could swim. 

Obviously Kai wasn't aware that his weakness to water didn't include  fresh water like that of this lake. But Kai was never one to be burdened by silly things like common sense and reality. Ah what a life.

When they reached land, Adora stepped off and Kai seemed a bit dissapointed. Before his better half could comment on that pout of his Kai already spewed a big load of foolishness. "Ah.....Are you done riding me already, it was just getting sexy."

"I don't even...." Adora trailed off, spun on her heel and walked off. Kai floating after her, though brought back down to Earth after she pushed him off her. "We''re not walking with your arm around my waist."

They paused briefly, Adora giving him a hard state while Kai just seemed confused. He was super clingy, but part of her found it a bit sweet. Obviously a mistake on her part, his response proved that. 

"Huh?" He had no idea what she was talking about. "I was trying to take your bra off so that we would be ready to go when we get back to this ship." His fumbling had been masked by the fact he had one good arm at this point, apparently it seemed like he was being affectionate in an acceptable manner. Kai and acceptable? That made no sense!

"Ugh!" She stormed off again. "You're a pig!"

As luck would have it, The UC members started to find each other just in time before Adora was forced to castrate her lovestruck puppy. "The ship won't be ready for a while, so what now?" Adora was desperate for some distraction and protection against her unwanted and painfully obvious admirer. 

"Mr Hoot Hoot is supposed to be smart right, maybe he has an idea." Kai was bad with names, and so referred to Dapper with this. Worst of it all, he actually thought Dapper was named Mr. Hoot Hoot. Considering how he couldn't even remember Adora's last name, it wasn't that much of a surprise really. "So any ideas?" With his functioning left arm he grabbed hold of Dapper, and was less then gentle as he picked him up and held him uncomfortable close to his face. He was hoping he scholar had some suggestions for something romantic he could with Adora.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Welcome to the Blues Hotel and Casino
_Stage Two_​
_I won't be the one to screw this up..._

An admirable goal, Bridget. One that may even be attained - for of course, Kent already had the screw up well in hand.

"How do you even lose money that fast?" Ral asked as Kent threw his cards at the dealer with an angry scowl. "This is our third game."

"I'm going to go get a drink," Kent muttered, sulking over towards the bar. Ral shrugged and went back to his game - the first mate wasn't winning big, but he had accrued a small pile of winnings from the second game.

Kent's usual battle strategy of "hit until you win" had proven remarkably ineffective when applied to blackjack. And counting cards had proved far more difficult than he had imagined. There were so many of them, and his counting skills didn't really go beyond thirty.

He groaned and put his head in his hands. The plan was to attract a crowd, and then scatter them with a fight. People running in every direction. It wouldn't be as effective if they weren't all grouped together first. There wouldn't be the same kind of scramble. But his plan of "rely on incredible awesomeness" hadn't exactly worked, and he needed a new plan.

His eyes fell on the slot machines, and he smiled.

It was ridiculously easy to punch through the machine. It had been designed to stop people from sneakily breaking in, but Kent wasn't exactly giving a shit whether he got caught or not. That wasn't the point.

Beli spilled out across the ground, piling up on the floor, and Kent took a step back. "Holy shit!" He shouted. "Check out all this mon-ay!"

What happened next could only be described as a clusterfuck of the highest caliber. Men and women rushed for the beli, hoping to score some easy cash. Two security guards grabbed Kent and hoisted him unceremoniously above their heads, carrying him towards an open window, while their friends attempted to hold back the money crazed horde. Kent spotted Jim in the crowd and gave him a thumbs up just before he was thrown out the window and onto his ass.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

[*Second Contact - *The Gem Blade]

*SILVERVEIN ESTATE SECOND FLOOR

*Things were going pretty well. So far, that is. Sometimes these things happened. Sometimes everything during the heist would go amazingly well, and almost perfectly, but then something would trigger a series of misfortune. Luck was an important aspect in being a thief, and was critical in a successful one. Fortunately, Lady Luck seemed to generally like Edo, though there were times she'd get into her mood swings and screw him over somehow...he was hoping today wasn't one of those times, though.

Leaving the room quietly, Edo walked around quietly and patrolled, looking out and observing for further potential hiding places, and also the placements and routines of the other guard. He'd memorized the routine, and details of the guard he was disguised as, so he wouldn't have any issue with things if he were questioned. Luckily, he'd pass through the gallery display room later on during one of his patrols...heh.

During the night, the corridors gave a different feel to what he saw during the day. Instead of a brightly lit and wide hall, the night gave it a darkened an more narrow feel - the place was poorly illuminated, and the lamps were strategically placed at poor locations, allowing shadows to creep in and give the feeling the place was smaller. To a guard, or a butler, this might seem unnerving. To a master thief such as himself, this was an opportunity. 

He stuck close to the shadows, and followed his designated path carefully, eventually coming face to face with the door to the gallery. He searched through his pockets, and lockpicked quickly, having already memorized the doorlock and sweet-spot and easily opened it. Inside, the bejeweled sword awaited him.

Smirking, Edo walked towards the display case, and looked at the gallery. The place was full of beautiful and, no doubt, famous and expensive paintings. But they were never his type of thing - too heavy to carry. Among other things, the shelves were lined with presumably priceless books, and assorted trophies, and numerous plaques were erected on the walls. But, by far, the most impressive thing in the room was the sword. 

_Bang._


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 16, 2012)

[*Second Contact - *The Gem Blade]

*GALLERY ROOM

*The glass window in the gallery exploded in a magnificent and deadly splurge of glass shards as a bullet pierced through it, aiming directly for Edo's chest. 

_Shit.

_He moved away instantly, managing to avoid the bullet, though the bullet was still able to cut his arm. Edo quickly moved behind a shelf and hid behind the shadows, grasping his arm. It wasn't a very deep cut, but it hit the wound that was already there from before. Edo looked at the corners of the room, and frowned. There was nobody else in the room...and since the bullet came flying through the window...that must mean it was a sniper. Most likely hired to watch the gallery room in case anybody got in, no doubt - which was why there was nobody else. And it was likely that the sniper will have either sent a signal of some form out, or guards outside will have been alerted by the sound of shattering glass.

Meaning he had little time to execute the theft. Edo quickly rummaged through his pocket and threw a smoke bomb, before putting on his latex mask. With the whole room covered in smoke, the sniper will have no way to aim or see him, which gave him a little more reassurance as he lockpicked the case. Swiftly, and with surprisingly little difficulty, he opened up the case and removed the sword, as well as the cushion, before leaving the note.

Throwing off his disguise, Edo moved out again and rushed away from the corridor, navigating back the way he came through the darkened corridors. Alas, Lady Luck had abandoned him, as he bumped into a guard rushing towards the gallery room. Wasting no time, he reached for his rapier and disarmed the man of his baton with a quick and precise lunge, before spinning round and hitting him directly in the chest with a roundhouse kick and knocking him unconscious. This was getting too close for cover.

Edo grinded his teeth as he finally reached the window he dropped through, the pain on his arm was getting worse now, and there was a chance it might have been infected. Thank god he was ambidextrous. Strapping the jeweled sword to his back, Edo grappled onto the ceiling again with his card shooter and made it. The guards were probably on high alert now, though, and he was in no way in the clear. He needed to think of something, and fast...

Ah! A diversion! It was rather drastic, though. But if anybody could do it, it was him. Removing his cape, he attached it to the cushion he had prior removed from the gallery, and threw the cape through the air, and activated the hang-glider, sending it flying through the air. The guards obliviously fell for it, meanwhile Edo made his real escape.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Book of Artifacts Pt. IV]​*​
> [Raid on Merchant Manor]​
> 
> A coolness was in the air as dusk kissed the final rays of sunlight goodbye, in the distance and on the horizon stood a stately looking manor. It stood apart from the rest of the island in both grandeur and sheer scale . It was seemingly separated from the common people of the island by walls of neatly trimmed hedges, a large marble fountain was the centerpiece of a large turnabout for guest carriages to use, and as the homes lights burned to life three pairs of eyes descend upon the small palace. The white washed window shutters start to close one after the other as the stone home slowly stirs to life,  “This is the home of this infamous Merchant of Death.” Jackie states as she and Arkins looks down on the manor from a small hill that overlooked the home.  “He earned that distinction by buying and selling weapons to Pirate and Marine alike. He is also an information broker to the world government, and highly prized.” Dianna adds while she walked up and adjusting her glasses.  “In other words this won’t be some simple burglary job, he’s known to employee both Marine and Mercenary alike.” She adds tossing a dismissing smile toward the lavish home.  “Nothing we cannot handle, right Dianna.” Jackie musses as she turns, but she only gets a stern look from the woman, despite their skill this was probably going to prove much more difficult than they were hoping.
> ...



Arkins gazed at the stately manor, his entire face wreathed under the shadow of his hood, save for his piercing grayish blue eyes. He glanced uncertainly at Jackie and Dianna, his new allies. It felt strange traveling with others again. In fact it almost made him feel nostalgic for the old days, traipsing across the four corners of the world with his squad, hunting down rare artifacts. Out of habit his right hand brushed the handle of the gunblade secured to his back. It only made him think of his wife so he quickly banished any such notions of sentimentality. 

They made their way into the compound, and though he was sure that Jackie and Dianna were doing their best to be as stealthy as possible, Arkins cringed inwardly every time he heard their breathing, the subtle shift of a footstep or article of clothing. He himself moved as silent as a ghost. All the while he couldn't shake that sense of foreboding, a cold tingle that made the hairs on the back of his neck stand up on end. It had saved his life and the lives of his brothers many a time. He followed the girls lead though and kept his peace, because that was his job.    

This is too easy, Arkins thought, as Jackie forced opened a side door. Dianna echoed his sentiment a second later. Jackie agreed. The moment they entered the dimly lit corridor, every fiber of his being screamed in alarm. That had walked into a trap. Then everything went to shit. He dove for Dianna as she plunged through the trap door. No dice. The door sealed itself as quickly as it had gobbled her up. Intense light flooded the room. Arkins drew his gunblade as the room filled with paid thugs.

He stared at Jackie, waiting to see how she would respond. The girl didn't disappoint as she began cleaning house. Arkins followed her lead and made a beeline for the nearest grunts. One was actually wielding silver nunchucks. Friggin nunchucks. Arkins almost couldn't believe it. Arkins batted away the chucks with a swing of his gunblade and parted the mans head from his neck. Two more came at him from the sides. Arkins slashed once, then again, precise and economical. Both went crashing to their knees, clutching the bloody smiles carved across their throats. He dispatched another with the same ruthless precision of a surgeon. In the span of less then a minute the clash was over. The room was filled with laid out bodies.

Arkins followed Jackie deeper into the manor, wondering who or what they would encounter around the next corner. This was definitely like the old days, he decided.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2012)

*Firecrackers!*

Jim watched with his mouth half open as Kent caused all sorts of chaos and was unceremoniously picked up still with that confident and retarded grin on his face. He literally had no idea what Kent was up to but apparently he had to cause a distraction. Why would he need to cause a distraction from a distraction?? 

“Uh…so yeah I’ll be back after I change and…Bridgete are you ok?”


“W-we’re going to g-g-get c—c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c-c….” Her stammering had approached dizzying heights of repeated syllables and was like a broken record player just unable to get past a certain point. He was certain that she was scared about getting caught. 

But it was way too early for her to have a panic attack in terms of the plan, regardless of which – Bridget was having a full on panic attack, accompanied by a hyper ventilating sound. If he brought the pirate out now she very well may have a stroke.

“Calm down…uh…please?” Jim had never had to deal with anything like this before and awkwardly waved both his hands at her. 

“C-calm down?!” Bridget yelled sending Jim on his ass. Her face was bright red and she looked pissed. “Do you know where we are and what we’re doing?! Do you have any idea what sort of idiot we’re following here?! How can you possibly ask me to stay calm?! Look at me! I’ve never worn something like this and I have to deal with guys staring at me all day! Guys like this guy!”

She turned to point out a man that had apparently been perving down her top but she spun way too quickly and punched the guy square in the mouth, sending him flying across the table. This seemed to make matters worse for the poor girl, who was now the focus of attention of the security guards. In an utter state of panic she grabbed the stick they use to rake in the chips and swung it around wildly at them with her eyes closed, knocking out one of them. Jim had to get her under control somehow but before he could think, Jack decided to come out. 

“ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!” Jack shouted and fired his gun in the air twice, for no apparent reason. This caused the patrons to flee in terror at the psycho woman and the psycho pirate.

“You!”  she almost growled

“Aye it be…whoa!!!” Bridget now focussed her rage onto Jack and swung wildly at him, whist chasing him around the casino, with the guards chasing both of them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2012)

[*Bounty Hunters*]

*TOWN OUTSKIRTS*

"Damn, that was close." Edo mumbled, wiping away a bead of sweat from his hair, and sighed as he unstrapped the sword from his back and examined it, a grin beginning to form on his face. "At least I've got this, though. That was a pretty big heist to do. I'll bet my bounty has rocketed up pretty high these past few days..."

"It sure has, Kaitou Kid." A rough voice came from behind him.

Instinctively, Edo immediately turned around, and took out his card shooter, keeping it trained on the person speaking. They were about four men in total, three rather dirty looking ones armed with what appeared to be scimitars and some guns, and one other cleaner looking fellow with dark hair and green eyes, wielding a katana. 

"So, Phantom Thief, you've decided to return to the East Blue after disappearing for eight years, eh? Luckily, the Marines erased all your records, after your supposed death, but who would'a thought you would 'ave returned? Your bounty 'as really fallen from grace, ya know; only 21,400,000? It's a pretty hefty amount for the East Blues, but honestly...But it looks like yer still got your skill at thieving, you elusive bastard." The man laughed.

"I'm kind of busy here," Edo replied calmly, still keeping his gun focused on the man. That was probably the captain. "Could you tell me what you want?"

"That sword," The captain answered back, pointing to Edo's bejeweled sword with his index finger. "Forged by one of the greatest damn blacksmiths on the seas, right there. It ain't no O Wazamono sword, but it's still pretty damn good, and the gems will fetch me a decent amount. That..."

He smirked, whilst the group behind him drew their weapons. "Yer life, kiddo. 21,400,000 ain't nearly as much as you had before, but it's still enough to put me onta easy street for a while!"

"Ah, yes. I remember you guys now. You're one of the local pirate crews, right? The kind that keeps lounging around the East Blue because they're too weak to aim high and hit the Grand Line?" Edo replies with a grin. "Red Eye Wajin, the captain of the Crimson pirates. Bounty of 18,200,000, and with a collective bounty of 21,000,000. Just shy of my _single_ bounty. Where's the rest of your crew, Wajin?"

Edo's light blue eyes slowly began to hover over Wajin's clothes, and noticed that they were rather...soaked, and had some cut marks on them, and then narrowed, as he came to realization. 

"You...your pirates are in the town?" Edo asked, dropping his poker face and grin slightly, but picked it back up quick.

"Yeah," Wajin raised an eyebrow. "How did you know?"

Edo rolled his eyes. "Your clothes. They're soaked with some kind of yellow hue, which indicates you've been drinking at a local bar or something, and the cut marks - probably from a dagger from the size -  show you've been in a bar fight of some sort. And given that your crew is so short on numbers right now, you've probably set them loose in the town."

"What are you, some kinda detective?" Waji rolled his eyes in response. "Maybe instead'a Kaito Kid, they should call you Tantei Kid!"

At the last part, the pirates behind him laughed in unison. "Good one, boss!"

Waji looked back, and frowned. "Shut up, you dopes. In any case, we 'eard you were 'ere and decided to kill ya and take whatever you stole. Got a problem wi' that?"

"Just a few." Edo shrugged and shot four cards, two for his arms and two for his legs. 

The shots aimed true at first...but Wajin reacted quickly and moved out of the way, before cutting two cards in half. "You think your magic tricks will get the best of me?! You're an idiot!"

Edo grimaced and put away his card shooter, then reached for his rapier. "_Dammit. I'm going to need to take this seriously, and then head to the town after I'm done with these jokers. There are only about four or five Marines in the entire town, and they're all fairly new. And a report would probably only reach another island after they're done trashing the place...I need to hurry up_." He thought.

"En garde."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 18, 2012)

[*Bounty Hunters*]

*TOWN OUTSKIRTS*

The red eyed captain attacked first, charging in quickly with his katanas swinging wildly, whilst the pirates from behind reached for their scimitars and/or katanas and followed their captain's example. Edo's eyes narrowed, and he quickly swerved to the captain's size, narrowly avoiding his charge, and slammed his leg into his gut from the side, sending the him sliding back.

"Hah, not bad!" Wajin grinned, but it was clear from his eyes that he was angry now. He was really going in for the kill now.

"Drats. I'm outnumbered by quite a bit here, and that wound on my arm still hasn't fully recovered..." Edo thought, licking his lips idly. "I need to be careful about this. I've still got two smoke bombs and a flashbang left in my sleeve. I can use those."

Edo leaped up acrobatically, and flipped to the other side of Wajin, proceeding to send a flurry of fast rapier strokes towards the nearest pirates. Step by step, and stroke by stroke, Edo quickly overwhelmed the pirate, and successfully disarmed him, before twisting round and sending a roundhouse kick to send him into another pirate, knocking them both out. Two down, three more to go. Following up from that, he immediately took out his card gun and shot some more cards at them, resulting in the same thing happening again, but this time...

Edo had taken the chance to take another leap, and jumped above them. Grinning, he let a smoke bomb drop out from his sleeve and hit the ground, creating a cloud of smoke and obscuring all vision. Having already seen where the two were, he landed silently on the ground, and quickly lunged into their chest, though avoided hitting any vitals along the way and the two other pirates passed out, before the cloud dissipated. 

"Sneaky bastard." Wajin spat, looking at the bodies of his fallen crew.

"I'm a thief, pal. We don't play fair," Edo picked up a katana from one of the pirates and put away his rapier. "But yeah, you can relax. They're not dead, I avoided hitting their vitals."

It was Edo's turn to attack, now. He ducked down low, and moved in speedily, moving his hand to feint a katana swipe, but chucked it into his other hand at the last minute, and smacked Wajin's chin with the flat of his hand, forcing him to stumble backwards a little bit, and followed it up with a katana slash. However, Wajin quickly managed to dodge it, though his movements were looking less refined than before. Looks like the brain shake did the job. Pressing on, Edo continued to slash and flurry with the katana, quickly putting the red eyed pirate onto the defensive, before his defense eventually breaking under the power of Edo's flurry.

"Please...spare me..." Wajin dropped to his knees, breathing heavily. Was he out of breath already?

"Sure." Edo shrugged and slammed the hilt of the katana into the side of his head, knocking him out. Reaching inside his pocket, Edo produced a few slightly bloodstained notes and wrote his signature on them, before placing them on the pirate's backs and tying them up. "That should do it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sabrina gazed impassively as Paulsgrave rendered the poor son of a bitch to a fleshless pile of bones and gristle. Not too long ago she would've upchucked at the grisly sight. Now though, she was totally desensitized to the wanton carnage. She didn't know if this made her even more of a monster than the lunatics that she had thrown in her lot with. Sabrina had once seen Pazzo melt a man's flesh clean to the bone with a horrifying acidic poison, but this, well even Pazzo never ate his victims bones. Paulsgrave was as mad as they came. She didn't have a problem with that, however. Only an insane man could accomplish what he had planned. 

Sabrina smiled devilishly as Paulsgrave gave her the pick of the litter. Ten new shadows to add to her nascent collection. "Thanks dad," she told the bandaged man sweetly in a sarcastic tone as he strode up the stairs. She paced back and forth in front of the pirates. For emphasis her shadow grew to twice its normal size, pointed fangs leaking an oily black matter to the floor. First thing was first, she thought with a smirk. All work and no play made Sabrina a dull girl. "You," she said, jabbing her index finger into the chest of a tall, strapping young pirate with a mane of red hair and wild green eyes. He would do. 

"Go to my cabin and wait for me there," Sabrina commanded. She paused and took a whiff of him. "Oh and make sure you take a thorough bath first." 

The man smelled his tattered shirt and swallowed nervously. "What for Ma'am?" 

Sabrina just stared at him blankly. _Idiot_. "So we can play tiddlywinks then braid each others hair!" she barked, slapping him across the back of the head. "What do you think you buffoon!?"  As he skulked away, Sabrina turned her attention back onto the other pirates. "I want only the strongest shadows," she said with a hungry smile. Her purple eyes swirled with inky darkness, becoming two jet black orbs. She licked her lips and slowly advanced on the pirates. When everything was said and done she had ten decent shadows. Nothing too great but good enough in the short term. One was an above average swordsman, another a passable spearman. These talents would come in handy should the need arise. Color her surprised when she suddenly began spouting complex medical terminology after absorbing the shadow of the White Shawl Marines resident Doctor. Not only did she gain the person's essence, it turned out, but their skills and memories as well. Even glimmers of their personality. The implications were staggering. She had only begun to scratch the surface of her true potential. Sabrina left the quivering pirates behind and made her way to her cabin. 

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
*​
Sabrina awoke with a start, wide eyed and coated in a fine sheen of sweat. She turned and saw the red headed simpleton staring at her queerly. "You were crying in your sleep...screaming something about your mother."

Sabrina's lips curved into a feral snarl as she thrust him from the bed. "Get out!" she screamed, tossing the pillows and bedsheets at him. 

"What I do?!" 

*"Out damn you, before I slit your goddamn throat. OR BETTER YET I'LL HAVE PAULSGRAVE MAKE A MEAL OF YOUR BONES!"* Her eyes swirled like black clouds and the cabin began to fill with a living darkness. The man bolted out the door in a panic, his footsteps pounding down the corridor. Sabrina rolled out of bed and strode towards the open porthole of her cabin. The cool night air felt soothing against her face, allowing her to collect her thoughts. Her shadow, sensing her discomfort, melted out of the darkness and draped itself comfortingly across her shoulders like a soft cloak. "If you had been there I could've saved her," Sabrina muttered at the shadow. "I could've killed them all."  Sabrina closed her eyes and smiled, imagining every World Nobleman crucified along the golden streets of a burning Mariejois, and a laughing man consuming their bones.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2012)

*Mariejois... *
Admiral Mary Mallon sighed as the doctors took another blood sample. What was it the fourth one today? she wondered idly while staring out the window at the sparkling main promenade of the holy city. It was a rule that one Admiral remain present in Mariejois at any given time. She and her two comrades rotated shifts. This month was hers, much to the displeasure of the nobles, who avoided her like the plague. 

Mary watched as the two doctors gingerly inserted the vial of her blood into a heavy duty metal container. They themselves were outfitted in containment suits, looking like some kind of queer creatures from outer space. Her personal quarters was more akin to a glorified bunker, complete with its own self contained air supply. 

*"What's Dr. Volk going to do with that one?"* Mary asked the doctors. The sample was teeming with her own special home brew of Botulism. When all she got was silence, Mary shrugged and turned towards her first officer and protege. Captain Archer Armstrong leaned casually against a wall, making a handful of coins dance about his fingertips. He was the only one in her crew who didn't fear being in her presence without a suit, and the only one who dared flirt with her. "So I was bored and started glancing over the bounty posters," the young captain said. 

He tossed her a rolled up poster and grinned. "I know how you're always complaining about never being able to meet the right guy..." 

Mary opened the poster and gazed disgustedly at the bandaged visage of one Paulsgrave Williams. She mock laughed and threw the poster back in his face. *"How very funny. No really, you should've been a comedian instead of a Marine."* 

"I'm serious. How about we do a little hunting in the East Blue? Think of it as a well deserved vacation." 

*"I'm not going to waste my time chasing rookies in the East Blue, Archer. We're going back to the New World after my tour here is done." *


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 19, 2012)

*East Blue*

As Arbogast came to, he could only see the bright yellow of the valley stretching out to the horizon. The heat of the harsh sun beat down on his forehead as he squinted his eyes, trying to pull himself back to his feet. He couldn't budge. 

As he tried to move his arms and legs, he felt only sand and dirt. Arbogast suddenly realized that his whole body was submerged in the ground, with only his head poking out of the sand. "Oh, this is just perfect..." Obviously Wheeler and his goons buried him while he was unconscious. He turned his head as best he could, but the gang was nowhere to be found. No doubt they took the loot and ran.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2012)

*[The Book of Artifacts Pt.V]​*​
[The Merchant of Death’s Plan]​

A snarl escaped Jackie’s lips as Dianna was swallowed whole by the darkness of the void the opened below her. It was admirable, but ultimately fruitless sentiment as Arkins dove for the woman as the steel door swung shut with a resounding snap. And even as Arkins and she were surrounded, she was ready to go feral. The goons hired by Jason stank of inexperience and drugs. This was just a test, a pebble in the stream just to see how fast the current flowed. And as Arkins pulled himself back to his full height, after the leaping dive, he looks to see what Jackie was going to do, not that she needed to be encouraged at this point. In a flurry the spear that clung to her back is ripped from place, a mechanical whine feels the room as the two headed weapon unfolds producing a plethora of sharp ends. The spear spun like a top in the woman’s hands as she charges the first small group of men that had made the mistake of grouping together,  “Dual Roulette Style..” she shouts as she throws herself into a spin while she collides with the group of grunts. Amongst the chaos as Arkins joined in, and the light tap of leather on the floor is heard as she lands kneeling on one knee amongst the trash she had attacked. 

With the Venus Gospel held to the side she cast her gaze outward even as a small wind picked up around her. The time she had spent with Dianna had taught her how to attack so quickly that the move itself powered a gale,  “Ravage..” she lowly mutters with a blast of wind knocking her hair about, standing she is surrounded by a fine mist of red as the goons around her dropped like flies, looking at her next set of targets she pulled the Venus Gospel behind her, in almost a defensive manner as she charged forward. This first battle lasted little longer than a few moments, and as the last body fell Jackie cut one final glance back toward the trap door that had stolen her friend, that same snarled expression crossed her features, she growled an obscenity under her breath as she turned to he entrance the goons had used to get the drop on them. Nearing the door she slams her fist into it, half out of anger and half out of annoyance of the whole situation. The blow caused the archway to strain and groan as wood and nail splintered, with a loud thud the whole frame came loose and slammed into the opposite wall, then without the first word she stamped off into the hallway, there was no need to be stealthy now; Verci knew they were there. 

The first hallway that Arkins and Jackie entered was virtually empty, just the gazes of the priceless panting that lined the walls followed their movements, but the manor itself was like a maze, but Jackie if she needed too would level this building brick by brick if it meant she would find Dianna. Rounding the next corner the hallway opened into a small foyer that had several doors lining its walls, this could have easily been another trap, but as the seconds ticked by the doors remained firmly closed. Jackie was the first to make a move, walking up to the closest door she carefully places a hand on the knob and carefully twist, a small click confirms that the door could be readily opened, but Jackie was cautious now, and she pulled the spear to the door and pushes it into the room as she opened the door, nothing… Behind the wooden obstruction was nothing more than a lavish living area, a fancy bed lay untouched a silver platter of food sat steaming on a trey the sat on an end table. One by one Jackie and Arkins opened the doors with each giving up only empty rooms and studies. Until just one remained, Jackie cuts Arkins a glance, but then proceeds to the door,  “This better not be another goddamned empty room.” she growled as she brought the brunt of her spear onto the door.

The wood cries in pain as it explodes inward, peppering everything on the other side with a deadly spray of wooden shrapnel; but as the dust settles the two are only greeted with a narrow yet empty hallway. A sinking feeling fell over Jackie, this had to be another trap, and if she knew it she knew that, than  Arkins probably felt the same way,  “Shall we not disappoint?” She asks not even turning a glance in his direction, even if he did object they still had a job to do and a comrade to find. Entering the hallway, the two quickly realized that it was far too narrow for Jackie to use her spear, and almost too cramped for Arkins to comfortably use his Gun Blade, seemed this hall was intended to keep any fighting close quarters, keeping defensive the two made their way deeper into the winding pathway, then from behind they hear a slamming door and voices, seemed they had finally sprung the trap. This time it was Marines that closed in on both sides, pistols and short swords at the ready, as if they had fought alongside the other for years Jackie and Arkins push back to back and thrust their weapons out to keep the Marines at some distance,  “Duck.” Jackie whispers, Arkins simply complies and as she feels his back leave hers Jackie pulls the Venus Gospel over her head and thrust backwards. The sudden motion catches a careless Marine in the face cutting through him like tinfoil, in the next conceivable moment she throws the spear down the hallway.

The quicker Marines dive out of the way while the slower Marines are wounded; the unlucky sap that is close to the end of the hallway doesn’t see the weapon coming and is pinned in place. Quickly falling into her chord cutting style Jackie quickly runs down hallway toward her spear while Arkins dashes off in the opposite direction hitting Marines just at knee level with his razor sharp weapon. Given the confined situation this fight takes a little longer than the initial ambush, but again Jackie and Arkins comes out on top; only a little worse for ware. Regrouping the duo head though the door and enter a large chamber, at the far end a large self portrait of their humble host clings to a wall. Under it a display case holding a rare species of Den, Den can be seen, and  a silly grin adorns its features as it looks at the two. A hiss of a chuckle can be heard as the small creature speaks into a small megaphone.  “Well if it isn’t the infamous Calico Jack…. Though I’m not too sure who your friend is…” the small creature says relaying Verci’s message.  “Where is Dianna!” Jackie growls while storming into the room, this was against Arkin’s better judgment, but then again hell hath no fury as they say..

The snail twists a sick grin,  “Ah, the other woman… I wouldn’t worry about her, she is safe for now. What I would be concerned with at this moment is why you’re here.” Verci replies a fiendish grin flashing though the Den,  “See, I know who you are working for and why you’re here..”,  “Oh shut the fuck up, know this when I find you I will froce feed you your intestines.” Jackie snaps throwing the Venus Gospel at the portrait of the man. As the spear slams into the painting the Den grows quiet and closes its eyes, a small whirl can be heard as the box is pulled into the wall. As it vanishes a metallic wall separates Jackie from Arkins as the room is cut clean in two. In Arkin’s half of the room the lights dim to pitch as all windows are sealed waiting in this deathly shadow is his opponent a blind swordsman of deadly repute. On the other side of the wall a giant door opens where the painting is knocking Jackie’s spear to the floor, from the opening a large man in metal armor walks into the room, with a nonchalant manner he picks the Venus Gospel up.

Beneath the metallic mask a grin traces, * “Calico Jack, by the power vested in me by the Marines, I Captain Trax place you under arrest.”* the man states firmly casting his gaze from the spear to Jackie.  “How about I rip your head off instead?” she replies pulling bloody fingers up defensively, the Marine only laughs though. * “I was hoping you’d answer that way.”* Trax chuckles while tossing the spear toward Jackie who snatches it from the air, an almost confused look crosses her features. Seemed this Marine was hoping for a fight ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2012)

*[Fruits Bore from Sins of the Past, Pt I]​*​
[The Savvy Stinger, Paulsgrave Williams]​

 ♫“And in time all things shall pass away 
In time you may come back someday. 
To live once more 
To die once more 
But in time your time will be no more.”♪​
A haunting melody seemed to float on the still night air as the red headed Pirate ran through the corridors of the Savvy Stinger. His heart pounded and his head raced he was lucky enough to grab his pants on the way out of Sabrina’s room. It wasn’t until he came to a stop close to the Doctor’s quarters that he was able to get his fears in check. Inside the room the Doctor feverishly worked on Pazzo just to keep him stable, and as the Pirate got his breathing under control it was forced back into high gear as the grizzly voice of the lunatic in charge floated down an open port hole. The man froze as he turned his gazes to the ceiling as a cold sweat settled about his brow. “What did I get myself into.” He mutters haplessly while pulling a leg over a sleeping Lupe, who seemed to guard Pazzo like a loyal hound. “This damned crew is bat shit insane.” he stammers as he makes his way up deck to see what was going on there. 

 ♫“You know your days are numbered 
Count 'em one by one 
Like notches in the handle of an outlaw's gun 
You can outrun the devil if you try 
But you will never outrun the hands of time.” ♫​
The eerie song got all the eerier as the man made his way up the tattered steps of the Stinger, a low creak of the door opening is the only sign of life as the redheaded man made his way gingerly on deck, in the short distance he sees the silhouette of Williams propped up on the railing on the starboard side of the vessel, he seemed lost in the large face of the moon, distant to all that was happening around him. That is when an idea struck the man; he could end this now, while Williams was distracted. Moving as silently as he could he made his way toward the lunatic as he moon gazed. As he closed in his pace slows to a crawl, he couldn’t afford to be caught even as he stilled his breath and heart. When he was within arm’s length the man reaches to the railing and quickly grabs a belaying pin, the next movement is on pure instinct as he moves the weapon across the head of Williams. The sickening crunch of bone is heard while fragment of bone spray from his head and the body falls into the ocean with a heavy splash. 

The red head exhaled heavily as he allowed the pin to fall to the deck. This madness, it can be over, all he had to do now was convince Sabrina that attacking a Marine base was a bad idea. Though he would allow her to cool her heels, he dared not re-enter her room this night. Doubling over he tries to catch his breath, no doubt his bounty will rise astronomically for this assassination, but as he patted himself on the back, he froze as he felt a presence behind him. Quickly standing back up he feels a single finger gently land on his shoulder. The man instantly grits his teeth, expecting a world of pain, but there is nothing but a light pressure. 

But that lack of pain still failed to describe the feelings in the pit of his stomach as he watched his shoulder slowly be pushed from his flesh which seemed to open like a portal. Strangely there was no blood, just the pale white of the bone as it touched the air, only then as the sensitive mesh over the bone quivered in the salt air did he feel pain, but his body was frozen and he couldn’t as much as holler.  “So, did you enjoy yourself?” Williams queried as he allowed the bone to sink back in place. But the red head is still too taken back to speak as the heavily bandaged man walks around him, “D-do you make a habit of setting decoys around?” the man asks, his voice finally returning. But Williams merely chuckles as he turns to face the man.  “Did you enjoy yourself, yes or no?” Paul asks again, but he only received a confused look.  “My nightingale, her scent is all over you.” Paul states even pointing to the fact he is wearing nothing but pants. 

Those sickening feelings returned to the pit of the man’s gut how just how he would answer this and remain alive. “S-she your woman?” he asks with a shudder, again Williams laughs,  “What my mocking jay does is her business.” he states turning his back to the man.  “Speaking of which, what you attempted has caught my attention.” Williams states turning back to the man. Walking back up to the redhead Williams plunges his fingers into his own wrist and begins to pull out a length of freshly knitted bone and continued to pull as he walked. Coming to a stop a white bone short sword is produced,  “You will lead the prisoners into battle.” he states shoving the weapon into the man’s grip.  “Stay relevant to me, and I’ll line your pockets with Beli, otherwise..” William just allows his statement to trail off, the man should know the price of becoming irrelevant.

It was just pass midnight when the Savvy Stinger broke waters close to Marine Base Stone Island, Williams was at the helm as he steered the ship toward the Island’s harbor. Reinforcing the hull of the Stinger[With a plethora of bones] he planned to ram the vessel into the docks and cripple the Marines from the get go.  “Ready the canons!” he ordered loudly as the ship careened into a smaller vessel that was docked, splitting it in two. Then as the wooden dock began to crumble a volley of fire opened up wrecking the ships around the stinger crippling the fleet that just happened to be docked there. This was the most rude of awakenings one could think of as the Marines are stirred from their slumber by heavy canon fire. The Stinger came to a grinding halt as it hit land, and Williams himself is at the head of the ship.  “Leave no Marine breathing!” he shouts as bone gangways stretch from the ship and plow into the soft earth.

High from his perch as the pirates flood onto the island Williams tosses a projectile toward a Marine that was pulling himself to his feet,  “Die and become my scarecrow.” Williams murmurs as the white bone attaches to the man’s chest whom begins to frantically try and bat it off. His efforts are in vain, however as the bone clamps down harder drawing blood, with a twitch the compressed cartilage quickly expands sending small stakes out. In an instant and in a gruesome display the man’s head arms and legs are torn from his body as he is lifted in place as a scarecrow would be. 

In the heart of the Marine base a large man is stirred awake his brown eyes narrow as he is quickly briefed that the Ravenbeard Pirates had begun an attack on the base. “Dammit! What is that lunatic thinking!” the man growls as he forces himself to a sitting position, “Wake the Black Dogs and get my goddamned chair!” the large man orders pulling his lifeless legs over the edge of the bed. ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Kuroba Town*]
*Farewell East Blue Part I

*---

The air was eerily cold as Edo arrived outside of the town. The usual hustle and bustle was replaced by a foreboding and ominous silence, which told volumes of what had happened and the situation at hand. His heart pounded as he approached onwards, fearing for the worst. Clenching his gloved hands into a fist, he silently prayed to himself that none of his friends, or family, were dead. That...would be unbearable. Finally reaching the inside of Kuroba, Edo grimaced. The pirates...they really wrecked the place. Shops were smashed to bits, houses were also torn apart and there was a tower of smoke looming in the distance, meaning a fire was probably around somewhere. He couldn't believe his eyes; this was his home...the place he had grown up in. Trashed. Burned. Invaded. 

On his rush over, he had thankfully passed by one of his safe-houses in the local area - a small and (formerly) abandoned shack. Figuring he'd need to patch up some of his injuries first, he'd quickly gone in and put some bandages on the various cuts and wounds on his arm. Going into a hostile area with injuries would have been a bad idea. The place wasn't too far away from the town anyway. Near one of the bars, Edo spotted a small group of pirates outside, drinking booze and laughing wildly. Drunk, no doubt. They were armed, but he doubted they'd pose much trouble in that state. But even so...

Coughing and changing his voice to mimic Wajin's voice from earlier, Edo quickly climbed up a tree and hid behind the branches and leaves. "Oi! That thief Edo Phoenix got away from us! Have ya seen 'im?!"

In confusion, the small group of drunk pirates looked around and scratched their heads. One of them, a short and rather stumpy one with a beard, asked: "No boss! Where are ya anyway? We can't see ya!"

Grunting, Edo made his voice louder and hid further into the branches. "Idiots! I'm in hidin' of course! That way that thief won't see me if 'e is nearby, y'know? Anyway, split up and search for him you dumb bastards!"

Clumsily, the three pirates left, bumping into each other at first, but quickly recovering and proceeded to split off outside and into the woods. Edo followed the stumpy bearded one first, leaping through the trees, stalking him like a predator. As he got into range of him, the thief quickly swooped down from the tree with hawk-like movements and kneed him in the back, knocking him out. Immediately, Edo darted off to chase after the second ruffian, a tall lanky one, before he could get too far away. The lanky pirate was located easily enough, and like before, Edo swooped in with a vine and knocked him out through a precise blow to the back. The third one was a leaner looking guy, with a goatee and seemed reasonably well built. However, under the influence of alcohol, he too did not notice Edo's presence as he sneaked up behind him and knocked him out. 

"_How many of the pirates were there? I remember it being one of the bigger crews around the East Blue...around 20 members? I've taken down eight, including the captain. So there's roughly 12 more of these mooks around, including the second mate. Taking down all of them might be difficult, but I could probably intimidate them easily enough, or rally up the people.._." He thought to himself, heading back to town.

He mentally checked his equipment: he got a spare cape from the safehouse, but no hang-glider since he used it as a diversion, about 23 more cards left in his gun, a flashbang and two of his smoke grenades left. His supply was running low, but if used right, that should be able to last him the night. 

Soon arriving to the town's front entrance, Edo quietly slipped into the shadows and dressed up in his civilian clothes. He had stashed the gem-blade away in a secret compartment in his safehouse, but kept everything else just in case. The sword would have been a dead giveaway anyway. Sighing at his situation, Edo left the cover of the darkness and slipped into one of the crowds.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 19, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Kuroba Town*]
*Farewell East Blue Part II

*---

"Alright, ya maggots! Get in line and hand us all yer valuables!" A nearby pirate said, swinging his scimitar in the air. "One wrong move and I'll kill ya, you hear, you dummies?!"

Edo observed him carefully from the back of the line, narrowing his blue eyes. Relatively tall man, rather lanky with black hair and wearing no visible body armour. From the way he was moving around, he probably had very little combat experience and was probably drunk too judging from the sways. Not a threat at all, he summed up with a small nod. This shouldn't be too difficult, then. Though, he probably shouldn't take his chances here, with the hostages around...

One by one, civilians were searched for valuables, and an assortment of different items were scavenged from their clothes: coins, rings, jewelry, and even knives. And one by one, the dark haired pirate stuffed each trophy into his ever increasing bag of treasures. As Edo reached the front of the line, he sighed. "You guys must be really desperate, huh? You're taking everything you can get."

"What was that, you bastard?!" The pirate roared in response, brandishing his scimitar and quickly holding it up to Edo's throat, glaring at him with bloodshot eyes. His breath stank of alcohol. "Want to say that again?!"

"S-sorry, no," Edo mumbled and gulped down nervously, feigning fear flawlessly. "I-I'll give you my valuables."

Reaching into his coat pockets, Edo produced a wallet full of coins he had prepared before, as well as a fake small silver garnet ring, which he handed to the pirate. "Wait, there's something else..." he mumbled as he continued searching through his coat. "Ah, found it. I think you'll like this, pirate-kun."

Smirking, Edo produced a smoke bomb from his sleeve and threw it at the ground, erupting into a cloud of smoke. Acting instantly, he reached for his katana and lunged at the coughing pirate's hand and disarmed him of his scimitar, before expertly maneuvering himself to his opponent's blindspot and knocked him out cold with a precise hit to the back with the hilt of his katana.

As the smoke cleared up, and the people behind him stopped coughing, Edo Phoenix sheathed his sword and looked back at the line of ex-hostages, grinning with a mischievous wink. "Don't worry. I've got a plan, any of you guys got a den den mushi? I'll need two of them for my plan."

An old man with balding hair, walking stick and glasses came forward and took out a den den mushi from his pocket. "Here, Edo-kun. I owe you one. What's this plan of yours?"

Followed by another, younger looking man, with scruffy brown hair, rather large rimmed glasses and a crumpled hat resting onto of his head. "Here, I got one too."

"You'll see."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2012)

*The East Blue/Ravenbeard Pirates*
Sabrina stood by the aft railing as Paulsgrave piloted the _Savvy Stinger_ through the murky waters that surrounded Marine Base Stone Island. She wore her usual black mini dress and leather coat, her lipstick as red as sin. This time though she sported two new accessories. In her right hand she gripped a long ebony scythe, nearly twice as long as she was. The bright steel blade glimmered under the pale moonlight. All the better to cut away shadows from the bodies of their hosts. Behind her back she wore an oversized wooden gourd. Faint clawing noises could be heard from within, as if something restless wanted very badly to escape. She glanced at her so-called, "Personal Guard", ten men and women whom she had personally chosen to serve her. Their shadows were contained within the gourd, and so their mind, bodies, and souls were bound to her as well. It turned out that her own body wasn't quite ready to contain so many shadows at once. Through trial and error she found her practical limit to be two shadows. Anything more and she was liable to spew them uncontrollably into the ether. Until she mastered her powers the gourd would be an annoying but necessary fixture. 

The docks were soon in sight. She was irked to see that red headed oaf in command of the prisoners from the _White Shawl_. At his side was a vicious looking sword carved of bone. He had a confident smile on his face, though his eyes betrayed the nervousness he barely held at bay. She immediately regretted letting him live. He had seen her crying when she was at her most vulnerable. Though it was during a nightmare, such weakness had no place on this ship. "Where did you get that sword?" she demanded, knowing full well who gave it to him. She just couldn't figure out why. 

The idiot smiled proudly as he drew the sword. "The captain gave it to me. He sees my potential. I'm going to use this blade to carve a path of blood in his name." 

_Well hasn't this peon become a bold one._ "I've suddenly realized that I never asked you your name." 

"Funny. You didn't seem to care when I had you wailing in the throes of ecstasy." 

Sabrina gripped her scythe tightly and prepared to behead him. "Why you son of a bi-" 

She almost lost her footing as all at once the boat careened through the docks, smashing lesser boats to wooden splinters. Cannons roared thunderously, lighting up the night sky. As they came to a necksnapping halt Paulsgrave exhorted the crew onwards from high above. They swarmed off the deck, both emboldened by his words and in mortal fear of what the mad captain would do to them should they fail. The red head charged ahead and leaped to the top of the railing. He paused and glanced at Sabrina over his shoulder. 

"My name is Thaddeus Steelshanks by the way," he said before diving headlong towards battle. 

Sabrina cursed at him in a fury and motioned her personal guard forward. This wasn't over by a long shot. Her shadow took form behind her, morphing into giant bat wings that hurled her aloft into the air and into the chaos.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2012)

*Knoxx meets Shinsengumi*


“Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!” the sigh was long. Evette was still yammering on the Den Den mushi which was attached to his hip. She was now yelling about how he left his underwear in the wrong drawer. Apparently it was the one with the cutlery in it. He was almost certain he didn’t do it on purpose. 

As the snail angrily yelled abuse at him the rain started to fall. “Why does it always rain when I don’t have an umbrella?” he sniffed as the cold water sprinkled over him. He continued walking towards where he had heard the explosion and saw a whole host of injured people and marines handcuffing what seemed like the entire population of the island.

He walked up next to an ensign,

“Hey there, what’s going on here?” he asked in complete reflex to his curiosity.

“What? Freeze, you’re under…arr…est?” the young man turned with his pistol and saw the hulking man tower a good 3 ft over him and completely shadow him.

“Hmm?” Knoxx asked not really paying attention. “Looks like a lot of carnage. Marine business, eh, I don’t really care. I’m sure it was something trivial…”

“We…had to kill the pirate king’s …uh….” The young man started and Knoxx stared right at him. 

“Gol? And they left something related to him to bunch of greenhorns like you? Ughhhh I swear the higher ups are losing it. Not sure they had it to begin with. Well, there must be some guys of talent around here. Who’s responsible for that explosion I heard earlier?”

The young man pointed to an older shaggy and dishevelled looking individual, walking over to a man with a bloody nose and a girl.

“Hey, is he ok?” Sendo asked as Gumiko knelt beside him. “What happened?”

“He um…he…”Gumiko started. Sendo looked at his nose and remembered what happened when they were dealing with Capps and his prostitutes. 

“Yeah, don’t worry I can probably guess. Did he like fall into them or something?” Sendo asked as he picked up Shin, who started to stir. “Uh….I think we might have a problem here…”

Sendo pointed to the white haired man who was making their way to them. They heard the faint chatter of a woman incessantly talking. The man’s eyes seemed lifeless and even walking looked like such a chore for him.

“Hey there. So you three are responsible for blowing this hospital up huh? Good for you.” He scanned the three of them. One didn’t seem to have any sort of weapon, the other had a gun, the one that was coming too had a sword. “He any good with that thing?” 

Sendo nodded slowly. “Yeah, he’s pretty good.”

“On a scale of one to ten, ten being the best swordsman you’ve ever seen, how does he rate?” Knoxx asked unaware that Sendo wasn’t the commanding officer. Knoxx assumed, because of his age that he had seen many battles but in reality Shin was really the only swordsman of note he had met.

“Uhh…. 10 I guess. But then I…” 

“Wake him up. I want to fight him.” Knoxx said drearily but his eyes seemed to have a little more spark to them.

“I think he’s too injured to…” Sendo started.

“Now. If you please.” Knoxx said slamming his giant sword down. 

“Uh….Sendo….you know who that is?” Gumiko stared at the large man, her jaw half open.

“Um…no. He kinda seems familiar though.”

“That’s Alfonso Knoxx! The strongest swordsman. In the world!” Gumiko half whispered and half yelled. Sendo stared at him. He had to get Shin away from here. No way he would be able to fight a guy like that with the injuries he had sustained.

“Hmm. He seems injured huh? Ok well fair’s fair.” Knox took his sword and jabbed it into his midriff. “Yeah, that should make it even. Plus I rowed all the way from the grand line so my arms are a little stiff.” Knoxx patched up the self inflicted injury with a cloth and put away his sword. “All right, let’s see what you got kid. I'd recommend aiming for that injury of mine. I'm used to pain, but if you're making this a battle of attrition you could do ok. Just remember some person you like and...I dunno, imagine I'm gonna do something bad to them.”


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 20, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Kuroba Town*]
*Farewell East Blue Part III

---*

Edo stashed one den den mushi away in his pocket and gave another one to one of the other men in the crowd - a medium height, middle aged man with a bald head and tired looking eyes. "I need you to go over to one of the other pirates with this, whilst I hide away somewhere and mimic the voice of an Vice-Admiral, and tell you through this that I will personally be coming to apprehend the pirates. They should be able to hear the message through this, and given that they're all fairly low ranking pirates, run away accordingly."

The men looked bewildered and looked at Edo incredulously for a brief moments. Finally, the old man broke the silence and nodded slowly. "This is a good plan, Edo-kun. Seen as though we have no other choice, I'm afraid we'll have to rely on you to save this town." The others behind him all nodded in agreement. 

"No problem, jii-san. Leave it to me!" Edo smiled, and darted off out of sight into a dark alleyway, out of everybody's sight. The place stank of garbage, but it was the only secluded area around here at the moment. He'd have to make due with it. "Cirao, I recommend you go look for one of the higher ranking pirates, since they have higher authority. Plus, the higher ranking ones probably won't believe the weaker ones, you know?"

Nodding, Ciaro carried out Edo's instructions. He searched through the town, and eventually came across a man that looked...relatively richer and cleaner than the rest. Still smelly and ugly, but not quite as much as the other idiots around. Nervously, he approached him, keeping an eye on the pirate's gun. "S-sir."

"What is it, idiot? This better be worth my time or I'll gut you. With a rusty pipe."

Something told him that the man wasn't joking. "I-I've g-got some..."

"Spit it out, you dumbass!"

"Who are you calling a dumbass?" A calm and smooth voice emitted from the den den mushi. "I do not think it is wise to address a Vice-Admiral in such a vulgar manner,_ pirate_."

"D-don't bullshit me! Like hell yer a Vice-Admiral!" The pirate grabbed the snail off of the shaking man in front of him and shouted into it. Despite his brash tone of voice and words, the look in his eyes betrayed his confident facade - he was scared. Edo's plan was working! But the pirate continued: "I don't believe ya. If yer a Vice-Admiral, and ya really did receive a signal, where are we?"

"Kuroba Town, you dirty criminal. We have mobilised our troops, and unless you want us to personally come over and kick you out ourselves, I suggest you leave. You have ten minutes left to gather up your stuff and get off the island." Edo replied back with serenity in his voice, though a sharp edge was also added in. The act was ridiculously convincing; in fact if he wasn't already in on the act, Ciaro would have fallen for it himself. He could see the beads of sweat slowly form on the pirate's head, and his eyes widen in fear, as if the worst possible outcome had occurred.

The pirate dipped his head in resignation to his defeat. "Very well." And without another word, he chucked the radio back to Ciaro and walked off.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 20, 2012)

*[Fruit Bore from Sins of the Past Pt. II, Eric the Boneless]​*​
[Mobilization of the Black Dog Marines, Paulsgrave&Sabrina]​
Even as canon fire seemingly shook the foundation of the base an emergency meeting was taking place deep in the bowls of the ?Dungeon? (the Marine Base of Stone Island). Chatter filled the small central room as people tried to ascertain the gravity of the situation, it was all maddening chaos,  ?Will SOMEONE please tell me what the fuck is going on out there!? a visceral and bloated voice boomed even over the maelstrom of twisted voices that spoke in a panicked manner. The group of Marines paused as a large round man wheeled himself into the room.  ?Well?? he asks angrily, spittle rolling down the rolls of his multiple chins. ?We?re.. we?re not sure sir.? One of the communication officers states as he frantically pushed and pulled at his switch board. ?The chatter across the island is inconstant, we don?t know if it?s thirty pirates or a hundred.? Another chimes in as the presses the headphones he is wearing closer to his head. As the reports come in, the anger in the large man?s face becomes more and more apparent as he quickly turns the color of a ripe tomato.  ?Is there not a *competent* Marine on this goddamn base?!? he shouts slamming his repugnant sore ridden fist off the arm of his wheel chair.

 ?And where the HELL are my Black Dogs?!? he adds with a stupor again shouting at the top of his lungs.  ?You sure like to shout a lot, don?t you Commander Sampson.? a ghostly voice cuts through the room as a door appears to the right of the round man?s side, from thin air, from it a man dressed head to toe with feathers and leather strips steps into the room.  ?I hope you have something to report, or I will neuter you this time.? Sampson states firmly, but with far more control then he had exercised moments earlier.  ?It is indeed the Ravenbeard Pirates, and it seems that the report from the Shawl Vessel is correct, seems to be about 44 prisoners being led by them, plus Paulsgrave? though the Captain Pazzo hasn?t been spotted as of yet.? the Door Man replies while handing an active file compiled on the Ravenbeards. Taking the file in his flabby hands the lard like fellow rolls himself to a large round table,  ?I thought I ordered the entire unit to mobilize, where are the rest of the Black Dogs?? he asks as he opens the file up, though the feathered man merely shrugged his shoulders.

Sampson?s light blue eyes turn bloodshot as he feels disrespected by the group he had helped found so long ago,  ?When I want them mobilized, they had better fuc?? he stammers, but the room violently shakes as a volley of canon fire slams into the building. Sweat pours down Sampson?s face as more reports flood in from all over the base, ?Sir!? one Marine shouts standing from the switchboard he was sitting at, ?Our numbers are being slaughtered, they are barely able to get ready before  they are being attacked!? he relays in a tizzy.  ?Where the hell are the rest of my Black Dogs.? Sampson now almost pleads as the sounds of battle get closer and closer. ?Sir, a bandaged man is trying to enter the Dungeon!? another report echoes in causing anger to flash over the large man?s face,  ?How dare he!? he roars slamming his large fist through the table.  ?Seems this bandaged man is their driving force, I?ll end this now.? the Door Man states as he starts to create another door. But before he can the large man wraps his hand around his wrist,  ?Wait Bird Watcher, you?re not ready to take on Williams, he?ll butcher you.? the large man growls, though the look of distain clearly crosses Bird Watcher?s features.  ?Why don?t you take this girly.? another voice lazily interrupts pulling Sampson?s attention to the head of the room; there a man lazily propped himself up on the doorway, in his hand is Sabrina?s wanted poster.

 ?Alpha!? It?s about time you got your lazy ass out of bed!? Sampson bites throwing the rest of the file at the jackal helmeted man.  ?Don?t be so overly dramatic Eric.? Alpha replies after the file simply scatters off his body. A deep red sheen covers Eric?s body, but just as it seemed that Eric was going to erupt he collects himself and breaths in deeply.  ?Fine, Birdwatcher, you take the girl, but keep her alive. Dr. Volk is interested in her Devil Fruit and wishes to study it further?? he says while turning his attention to Alpha Dog whom is still lazily looking at the image of the Shadow Woman.  ?.. you, you bring me Williams. I want the satisfaction of taking his life?? he says while pinching the bridge of his nose,  ?And someone, please wake Shepard up and get his ass in gear.? he adds as the Black Dogs exit the room. Sighing Eric turns to the switchboard operators as dust is again rocked from the ceiling. ~~ 

[on the surface] 

Screams echo all over the base as the Shawl Prisoners ravage the ill woken Marines, seemed there was at least some method to William?s madness, taking the Marines by surprise offered them some edge over the sheer numbers they fought. On the Eastern Side of the Port, Steelshanks lead a group of prisoners against the Marines, he had strict orders to breach the defenses of the base?s prison and offer freedom to the prisoners within, if they refused they were to be executed in their cells as an example, the bone like sword that Williams had forced on him seemed to empower the man as it easily cut through Marine grade steel and guns, ?Forward!? he orders taking his command to heart, though he may quit now if he knew what the future held for him. The small group of men that followed him quickly overrun the three men that guarded the prison?s entrance and they like a swarm of rats flow into the off shoot building. ~ 

West of the _Savvy Stinger_ Sabrina led her Personal Guard toward the Marine Barracks, reasoning that it would have the highest concentration of Shadows for her to steal. But even surprised the Marines were still putting up quite a fight. But still the power that the two shadows she had swallowed up gave her strength she could have only imagined just days before, a single swing of her elegant scythe sent three men flying back toward the barracks, the full face of the moon cast an eerie glow about the woman, making her seem an angel of death even as her shadow remained as wings adding to her fearsome fa?ade. A blinding slash follows as the Marines start to regroup and instantly they begin to feel weak in the knees as their shadows are stolen away from them sucked into the gourd that Sabrina carried on her back. Three more to add to the growing family, but now that the raid was a good ten minutes in it meant that the Marines themselves were getting close to making their counter play, and that is when it struck Sabrina; she was a guard short. Her eyes flashed as she looked around, than a scream from behind draws her attention that way.

Hovering over one of her guard was a strange looking figure, feathers and draped straps catch her eyes as the figure turned to briefly look her way. What can almost made out to be a wild grin can be seen before the figure rolls to the ground and vanished. Yes, vanished as if it were a ghost. 












A strange chant catches the shadow princess? attention pulling her gaze from the body that lay cooling in the night, turning back toward the barracks the strange figure  dances back, even more strangely, into view in its grip two tomahawks gleam in the pale moon light, in that moment as the two met eyes again the figure throws both deadly weapons not giving Sabrina a chance to react. But her shadow is quick on the draw and snatches the would-be assassin tools from the air. But as Shadow Sabrina fades back into the night the figure is again gone  ?Sabrina Allgood.? the voice was stern and male,  ?The Great Spirit has deemed your actions against your fellow man and woman a crime. You and your demon have been deemed worthy of judgment!? ~~ 

Directly North of the _Stinger_ Williams had muscled his way toward the main door of the Dungeon but the opposition wasn?t making it easy for the lunatic. ?Get him!? a Marine shouts as he plunges toward Williams with his saber; with a shudder it only sinks about a quarter inch into Williams? chest before it comes to a halt snapping like a twig. A trickle of blood stains the bandages, but the superficial wound quickly heals as Williams pulls a fist back, a devilish grin crosses his features as jagged and serrated bone grew from his knuckles. The first thunderous punch tears chunks of flesh and muscle from the man?s chest as his marine uniform is shredded, the second blow is to the head and pushes the skull from the flesh that coated it. Now in immense pain the Marine stumbles about just before Williams digs both hands into the man?s chest. A bestial roar escapes Williams as he starts to pull his arms apart, the other Marines can only watch in horror as Williams tears the man in half stepping through him as if he were a doorway.  ?You next?? he asks one of the men as he shit himself, a pungent disturbing odor follows the man as the seat of his pants turn brown.

The madman only laughs as the Marines drop their weapons and run, but not one to let people to simply get away he stretches both arms out and spreads his fingers as wide as he can and fires several volleys of his Bone Bullets.

With carnage swirling around him, Williams pauses just a moment so he could saver it all, then he turns his attention back toward the door, rearing back he prepares to beat it off its hinges, but he quickly stops as the large steel doors begin to swing open.  ?Paulsgrave Williams I suppose?? a deep voice lazily asks to which only Williams can cast s grin as the armored jackal headed man appears.  ?If I am?? he simply replies. ~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Bullets whizzed by her head from every direction as Sabrina led the assault on the Marine Barracks. She dove straight into the fray, swinging her ebony scythe about with a reckless fervor, until the curved steel blade dripped dark red with the blood of Marines and the dark matter of their shadows. Her body moved with a speed and strength that was not its own, fueled by the potency of the two shadows within her. She had never felt more alive then in that moment, so powerful. Only now did she realize just what a  pitiful weakling she had been, nothing more then a thief who hid in the shadows when things got rough. Not anymore. Now she was a woman to be feared, and her enemies would be the ones doing the hiding from this moment on.

Her face flushed red with exhilaration as she could sense their victory at hand. It seemed all too easy in fact. She should've known better, but the power of the shadows made her feel unstoppable. As her guards rallied around her, she noticed that one was missing, her lead subordinate in fact. 

"Where-?"  

A second before she heard the bloodcurdling scream, she could feel her subordinates shadow evaporate into nothingness from within the gourd. When a man died his shadow went with him. It was the second rule of her ever growing list, which she dubbed, "Shadow Law".  She spun about towards the source of the scream and eyed the strange feathered Marine who stood over the corpse of her subordinate.

"You'll pay for that!" she raged, more concerned with the loss of a prized shadow then her subordinates life. She ordered her personal guard to continue the assault while she dealt with the interloper.  The Marine cast her a wild eyed grin before suddenly disappearing. A warlike chant from the barracks shifted her attention. Her eyes widened as the Marine stood there casually. Two tomahawks flew towards her, too fast for her to react. Her shadow took form in front of her and caught the bladed projectiles in mid air. That was _too_ close for comfort, she thought with growing alarm. The shadow hurled the tomahawks back at the Marine. They hit nothing but air as he again disappeared. This time she used the opportunity to focus on his movements. He wasn't exactly disappearing into thin air, she realized, more like withdrawing away into some invisible void. The Marines voice echoed around her, blabbing on about what a bad girl she had been...great spirit, demon woman, divine judgement, you deserve a spanking, blah, blah, blah. 

"I'm going to enjoy taking your shadow you glorified peacock. Oh yes I am,"  Sabrina exclaimed through gritted teeth, turning this way and that, trying to draw a bead on him. Suddenly two hands grabbed her ankles and pulled her downwards. Sabrina screamed as she plunged through a perfectly round door in the ground.

*Twelve years ago in Mariejois...*_
Sabrina gazed in horror as Lord Manfredd Swann pressed the solid gold pistol against his mother's temple. "This is the price of theft you little savage," he told the woman. 

"I did it. It was me!" Sabrina wailed, tears streaming down her cheeks, snot running down her upper lip. 

"QUIET SABRINA!" her mother cried.   

Both mother and daughter locked eyes in that instant before the gunshot rang out. Her mother mouthed the words silently...I love you. *BANG!* Sabrina ran towards her as she slumped to the ground in a pool of blood and gray matter. A black suited man caught her by the wrist and casually lifted her into the air. Her eyes grew wide as the smoking barrel of the golden pistol filled her vision. She could feel her tiny heart in her throat, beating so rapidly that she thought it would explode. Lord Swann cocked the hammer. "I should execute you. Stealing from a nobleman, a god incarnate, is a sin punishable by death." He paused and stroked his bushy blond mustache thoughtfully. "Then again I did promise your mother that I would spare your life. And I have always been a man of my word."  

He sighed and lowered the pistol, nodding dismissively. The black suited man released his iron grip. Sabrina yelped in pain as she landed roughly on her rear end. Lord Swann leaned over and patted her head gently. "So we'll chop off your hands instead," he said with a kindly smile.  _


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 21, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Nimbas City*]
*Farewell East Blue Part IV - The Final Theft

---*

Today was it. This would be the illustrious Kaitou Kid's final heist within the East Blue. His final objective would be his greatest yet; the Kidney of the Sea. A beautiful, gleaming ebony black pearl that was said to be a jewel born from the sea itself; an ancient item passed down from the generations of the East Blue's nobility, from Kings to Queens, to Dukes, and now to Edo Phoenix. Naturally, given the nature of this theft, Edo had gone to prepare extensively, but even now, he was still nervous. He'd never stolen something this 'big' before, and security would undoubtedly be tight since the notice he had sent the day after he'd decided to leave the East Blue. 

"When Darkness consumes the Moon, the Magician Under the Moonlit Sky shall take the black pearl born from the sea."​
As the notice was sent out, the media erupted into chaos. To their knowledge, Kaitou Kid had never stolen an object of this kind of value or significance before; this was a heist on a completely different level. Soon after the notice, it was as if the whole of the East Blue knew of his heist. The one that would take place at the centre of the East Blue - the Kidney of the Sea would be liberated at the heart of the East Blue. The riddle in his calling card was simple enough to work out. When darkness consumed the moon would mean that when the moon was no longer visible in the night sky; a new moon. And the black pearl obviously referred to the Kidney of the Sea.

Mentally, he recollected his equipment again. He had fixed his hang-glider cape, his rapier, five smoke bombs and flashbangs, a fake black pearl, his card shooter, a spare pack of cards, a den den mushi stolen from a guardi, a remote controlled charge, and various other tricks. His plan was already set in motion. Dressed as a cleaner, Edo sneaked into the museum, under the chaos and noise caused by the fans of the Phantom Thief, and the other people set about the perimeter. He had already drawn up a plan of the building, so infiltration went just as planned. His next step would be to disable the lighting so he could execute the theft.

He would time this carefully. Right now, the time was 5 PM, and his shift was set to start at 6:30 PM. As the mechanic Esuke Tori, he would enter the control room and plant the charge there. By that time, it should be 6:20 PM, and he'd head back to the janitor room as the cleaner Asuka Tenil, where all his _other stuff_ was prepared. From there, he'd stick around until it was the arranged time of when the sky would turn dark. Then it wuld be time for the Phantom Thief to take the stage.

Finishing up his disguise by placing a cap neatly on his head, Edo began to head to the control room. The guards were stationed carefully, and while there were a few outside his target room, persuading them to let him in wouldn't be too hard. As a match for his disguise, he'd even brought a toolbox with all the normal mechanic equipment; wenches, nails...lockpicks, and charges. 

As he approached the door, Edo was stopped by a young looking, straight laced and somewhat short looking man with raven coloured hair and a goatee, wearing a typical guard uniform, staring right at him. "Halt," he said in a crisp voice. "Identity?"

The answer flowed naturally, replying in a deep and grunt-sounding voice befitting that of a typical mechanic with an overweight belly and greying hair. "Esuke Tori, mechanic. I'm 'ere to sort out that problem in the control room."

The guard narrowed his eyes, and mentally examined the mechanic in front of him. He didn't seem too suspicious. Dropping his gaze, he nodded. "I see. You can enter."

Sucker.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 21, 2012)

ShinSenGumi VS Knoxx

Even if he had been in perfect condition, Shin had no business taking on Alfonso fucking Knoxx. He was far being able to take on the elites of the Grand Line, let alone the god amongst those elite swordsman. As Sendo was doing his best to prevent this fight from happening, Shin who was being carried by Gumi, slowly came to. He wasn't sure what it was but he had a bad feeling for some reason. 

When he noticed he was in the arms of Gumi, he freaked out and in his rush to extricate himself from her grip he ended up falling down. If there was one thing that scared him, it was the body of a woman. Well that and women that talked dirty to him. He was prim and proper to the point of ridiculousness. 

He was conscious in time to witness this unknown man staring down on himself and stabbing himself, casually even. He instinctively reached for his sword but with the air being as heavy as it was he was well aware something was way off here. And it wasn't just his injured state. 

"Shin, this is the World's Strongest Swordsman Alfonso Knoxx" Gumi quickly clued him in though. "You can't take a Shichibukai in your current condition." Ah sweet Gumi, it was flattering to make that distinction but it wasn't like Shin was going to do any better even if he was at full strength. Shin himself knew that quite well, but he was concerned about something else.


Knoxx completely disregarded this though. 
?All right, let?s see what you got kid. I'd recommend aiming for that injury of mine. I'm used to pain, but if you're making this a battle of attrition you could do ok. Just remember some person you like and...I dunno, imagine I'm gonna do something bad to them.

"What's going on, I thought marines and Shichibukai could not engage each other?" He didn't like the sound of that, obviously, but Shin wasn't one to disregard his orders. Even in a situation like this.

"Come on kid, as a swordsman surely you would like to try yourself against the peak of master swordsman skills." His whit as sharp as his sword and with his experience, he had picked up on something though. He had already figured out how to approach this kid. 

"Did I detect something of a Nihonese accent there kid?" To sweeten the deal he made the following offer. "I might be better of testing myself against whatever master swordsmen still remain on Nihon, just head out there..... I'm pretty sure that dicing up that pretty little empress would draw them out....." He didn't finish his sentence. The air hissed and a splitsecond Shin's sword clashed violently with Knoxx's neck. Clashed opposed to cleaving, as Shin's slash was halted somehow. Seemingly trough this sword master's utterly impenetrable skin.

"Well I admire the spirit, didn't expect you to be that patriotically minded but it got the job done alright." Shin could've sworn that he heard some disappointment in his voice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Wreckers...*
Arkins remained calm as the room plunged into stifling darkness. Divide and conquer. It was so simple yet so effective. Somewhere on the other side of the wall Jackie was probably fighting it out with the mastermind of this little operation. He closed his eyes, recalling a mental image of the room in that instant before the lights went out. Finding a way out wouldn't be too difficult as long as he...

The hairs on the back of his neck stood up, that battled tested sixth sense which he had honed over many years. He swerved to the side without even thinking, moving on pure instinct. The edge of the blade missed his throat by mere centimeters. He couldn't see the sword but could feel the air pressure it generated. A second stab came. Arkins grimaced as he felt the blade puncture his right shoulder. If he hadn't moved when he did it would've been his heart. 

Arkins snap rolled away, blindly slashing outwards in a wide arc towards the direction of his mysterious attacker. *"Trigger Strike!"* He hit nothing but air. This mysterious assassin was even faster and stealthier then he was. The thought was rather disquieting. Arkins placed his hand against the stab wound. He could feel the liquid warmth seeping against his undershirt. It wasn't deep but still needed to be attended to.  

A voice called out to him in the darkness. "Congratulations. You're the first to survive my silent kill technique." 

Arkins tried to hone in on the voice, but it came from everywhere and nowhere at once, always shifting and moving. He closed his eyes, trying to hone in on the man's footsteps. All he could hear was ghostly silence. Now he knew what it was like when his targets faced him. 

"You're probably wondering how any man can move so effectively in this darkness."

Arkins felt something brush against his back. He spun about and slashed, again hitting nothing but air. The bastard was toying with him, letting him know that he could finish him at any moment he wanted. "Not really, but I guess you're going to share the answer with me anyway." 

"For a man born into the world without eyes, darkness is his natural state." 

Arkins should've guessed. "You're blind." 

"No, you are the one who is blind, former Lieutenant Samuel Arkins." 

Arkins heard the subtle shift of clothing to his right. He slashed in that direction. *"Air Drill!"* The wave of air pressure exploded against the wall, but nothing else. A second later he felt cold steel carve a bloody path across his shoulder blades. In desperation he reached into his pocket and produced a lighter. The tiny flicker of orange flame did little to illuminate the darkness, but he would turn it into a raging inferno. Arkins tossed the lighter into the air. He raised the gunblade over his head for a downward slash.  

"The flames will not avail you." 

Arkins gasped sharply as he felt the stinging slash across his midsection. He dropped his gunblade and collapsed to his knees, coughing up blood. "Now you will die traitor," the blind swordsman called to him.  

"I didn't betray the Marines," Arkins grunted. "The Marines betrayed me."  He could feel the end coming as he slowly bled out. There was only one option left to him. He closed his eyes and felt the transformation come upon him.  

The blade exploded though his chest and out his back. Arkins hung limply against the blade, his arms swinging lifelessly back and forth. The blind swordsman muttered a prayer. Suddenly Arkins hands shot out and gripped the blade tightly. A thrumming clockwork sound came to life from within his body, *tick, tock, tick, tock, tick, tock*. 

"What devilry is this?!" the blind swordsman cried, trying to pull away the blade but to no avail. 

"You made me transform. I hate transforming." 

The clockwork sound became louder, filling up the room. Arkins slowly lifted his head up in a jerking and lifeless fashion. "All my life I've been a puppet. God must have a sense of humor I guess." He walked through the blade until the very handle itself pressed up against his chest. If he felt any pain he showed no indication of it. The blind swordsman attempted to leap away, but Arkins grabbed him up in an inescapable bear hug. Metal spikes exploded out of his puppet like body. The blind swordsman uttered a bloodcurdling scream as the spikes tore through his flesh. All the while the clock work sound continued, *tic, tock, tick, tock*. 

Arkins dropped the lifeless swordsman to the floor. The spikes retracted into his body as quickly as they had appeared. He convulsed rapidly as he pulled the sword out of his body and tossed it away. A black tree sap like substance flowed out of the stab wound. He'd stay transformed until the wound closed. It wouldn't take long in this form. Arkins picked up the gunblade and made his way through the darkness to find an exit. If he couldn't find one then he'd make one.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Overkills *

The trio of Sougo, Heather and Dante walked into a town they had never been to before. As per usual Heather and Dante were bickering; this time about who played the most part in getting them out of jail, which was now a smoldering heap about 3 miles away. 

3 miles of walking and Sougo had had to put up with both of them going round and round in circles. He almost wished for tinnitus. The argument continued as they walked into the town and got to the town centre when both Heather and Dante trailed off their respective sentences and stopped dead. There was something quite wrong with the scene in front of them. 

It was a complete and utter ghost town. It was the middle of the day and not one sound came from the town. Not only that, but the town was in perfect condition. It wasn’t derelict nor was it the typical ghost town whereby there would be tumbleweed blowing and the creak of the saloon doors. It almost seemed as though folk had just suddenly upped and left the town. 

“Ok, I was kinda looking  forward to seeing another woman here, but they probably knew you were coming and hid the men, their valuables and themselves from the legendary demon bitch.” Dante said

“Sure why not. That’s a perfectly logical reason. Why don’t you and whatever you call inside your skull, because it isn’t a brain, go and amuse yourself in front of a mirror.” Heather snapped and immediately went to work on seeing if there was anything of value in the houses.

“Aww, you’re warming up to me, isn’t that sweet.” Dante said sarcastically as he went to the bar and poured himself a beer. “Want one Sougs?”

“Don’t call me that. And yeah, sure. What do you think happened here?” he said as he watched Dante put his head upside down under the tap and pull the lever, making copious amount of beer pour down his gullet. “Here let me try, I’ve always wanted to do that.”

Sougo went under the tap as Dante belched and scratched his head. 

“No idea. But hell we just need a place to rest until we find Vergil and epic tits.”

“Epic tits?”

“Yeah, Kiya. She’s got huge knockers.”

“Cool. You know where they are?”

“Yeah they’re on her chest.”

“No, the person connected to them.”

“Oh. Yeah, well they should be near the coast. I’d say at a dock someplace, seeing as they have the ship and all. Only dock I know of around here of note is St Helens and that ain’t too far.” Dante watched Heather rummaging through a person’s jewellery box as he lay on the bar with his head hanging upside down. She was looking increasingly frustrated. Looks like someone had beat them to it. The said box was then thrown out of the window in frustration as she made her way downstairs and into the bar,

“Nothing! Can you believe it? Not a damn thing!” Heather went behind the bar and managed to find some dom perrignon. She huffed as if to indicate that it would have to do. She popped the cork and poured herself a glass. She then sighed and looked up at the roof of a building across the street from the window. “You know that we’ve been followed since we left the prison right?”

Dante saw the shadow move on the roof freeze. “Looks like she heard you. Might as well say hi.” Dante spun off the bar and knocked the glass of beer he had off it, then teleporting it into his hand. He opened the doors to the bar “Hey I’ve ha my fair share of stalkers but…”

There was a screech, a deafening one and suddenly a huge black and brown mass came flying towards him. “Oh shit she’s fas…”

He barely had time to get the word out as he spun around but felt a burning scratch on his arm as she tore through it with her claws. “Ok Ok, I see you got some moves.” Dante said looking at his torn sleeve and then adopting a martial art stance. The flying animal-woman had flown up again and was getting ready for another swoop. 

“Seriously, you’re having problems with that? Look at her, she’s nothing but straight lines.” Heather said pointing out the flight pattern that Dante hadn’t noticed.

“Yeaah, I know that. But these straight lines are fast!” he said and bounced from one foot to the other. She flew directly at him and at just the right moment, Dante flipped up and landed on her back. He snapped his fingers and the entirety of the bar appeared above him. Dante, quickly climbed it as it began to fall, trapping the young woman underneath it and having her fall quickly to earth. She spun around, as if knowing her fate and clawed maniacally at the wood, slicing through it and only just barely missing Dante before she thudded down to the ground. The man in red held her down by the arms and looked at her.

She was pretty in an untamed, animalistic sort of way. Her jet black hair was matted and her eyes were dark and blank. It was clear she was blind. Her ears though were massive and it didn’t seem like she had any problems in living without sight. She screamed at Dante as he sat on top of her. She was naked too but Dante barely registered it. 

“Hey, what’s your issue?!” Dante shouted

“Home! Invade! Kill Friends!” she shouted back, her English completely broken. Heather and Sougo both came out.

“Must have been when we were on that island, Vergil and co must have killed something she liked.” Heather said, “Pfft, whatever. Knock her out and let’s go, she seems to be too much trouble.”

Dante sighed deeply. “I’m sorry. We didn’t mean to, we just needed some supplies and your friends must have attacked. We wouldn’t just kill things for the fun of it.”

The bat lady’s ears twitched, as if trying to hear something in Dante’s voice. She relaxed from her constant struggling for a moment and her features softened a little. But then she twisted her hips with incredibly flexibility and spun out from under Dante. She flew off at great speed and Dante shrugged his shoulders.

“I guess I just attract psychos huh?” he said looking at Heather who gave him the middle finger.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Firecracker Pirates...*
Clemens stood by a nondescript and unmarked elevator door, chatting up the two beefy guards who stood watch. The elevator went down to the vault entrance. This she found out when she observed a casino employee enter with a leather satchel stuffed with money, flanked by guards on either side, and then come out again with an empty bag. 

"So there I was, surrounded by a group of pissed off cannibal pygmies. I was out of ammo and out of luck, but no way was I going to give up the tablet." 

"What did you do?" 

"I..." 

The casino erupted into chaos, literally a full fledged mini riot. Fists starting flying, then chairs, then bodies. Clemens eyes widened.  "Oh my..." 

"Aw shit," the guard mumbled. They both barreled past Clemens and towards the mayhem. One of the guards paused and glanced back at her. For a nervous moment she thought he would order her to step away from the elevator door, but then he merely grinned. "Don't go anywhere. I still wanna hear the ending to that story." 

Clemens smiled back at him and playfully flipped her flaming red hair to the side. "Oh don't worry. I'll be here." 

As soon as they were gone she entered the elevator. There was only one guard at the bottom level. When he saw that the elevator was empty he scratched his head in confusion. He didn't notice Clemens warp through a mirror behind him and slink around the corner. The vault door was at the end of the corridor. It was at least five feet thick, made of pure unadulterated steel. There was a complex locking mechanism which she couldn't have hoped to crack even if given a year. The draining weakness she felt when she pressed her palm against the door confirmed her suspicion, the surface of the door was coated in seastone. Clemens stood back and placed her hands on her hips thoughtfully. She was no master thief or safe cracker. Thankfully she didn't have to be. Her eyes flared brightly like two emerald coronas. 

*"Mirror."* 

A reflective coating materialized along the outer layer of the door. She waited a moment before a connection was established with the other side. The surface of the mirror rippled like liquid as she passed through it. For a breathless second there was nothing but darkness and intense cold. Light greeted her as she stepped through the mirror on the other side. Clemens stopped short and gasped. She had never seen so much money in her life. Shelves upon shelves stacked with beli notes for as far as the eye could see. Clemens opened a mirror portal in the center of the room and began blindly shoveling stacks of cash into it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2012)

*[Fruit Bore from Sins of the Past Pt. III, Alpha Dog the Jackal]​*​
[The Bone Eater Vs the Jackal]​
 ?If I am?? Williams asks a wild grin melting though the bandages that covered his face. But even as he got the question out, the Jackal headed Marine had vanished and in that next instant Williams feels a light tap on his left shoulder. That wild grin he bore slunk to a vile scowl and his head slowly twisted to the side. From the corner of his eye he catches a solid gold shaft resting in place.   ?There?ll be one less 60 Million Bounty Head floating around the East Blue.? he replies stifling a yawn even as Williams swatted away the weapon as he turned to face him again.   ?This? Alpha Dog states pointing to the golden rod as it swung from his opponent,  ?is called the Spear of Anubis, it can be either that or a Halberd.? he adds with as much fervor as anything he had spoken thus far.  ?Shut up and die.? Williams growls while throwing a wild haymaker as he charged in. But the jackal masked Marine was more than ready to counter such a brutish attack. With a single fluid motion the golden scepter is swung and Williams? fist is deflected. Five precision strikes then fall on Williams? chest. The attacks look as if the Marine barely has the strength to throw them, but the impact is more akin to a jackhammer tearing up asphalt. Blood spills from the Bone Eater?s mouth as he stumbles back;  ?If I would have guessed you this weak Williams?, then I would have killed you before you could have reacted.? he sighs as the blunt end of the staff slams down on pirate?s skull. 

With a violent thud; Paulsgrave slams off the ground with a heavy grunt.  ?But? Eric wants the personal pleasure of taking your head.? Alpha adds placing a foot firmly on Williams? back.  ?Eric?? Williams adds with a madding laugh while struggling to move,  ?I?ll peel your bones from your flesh, as I did Eric the Black!? the madman roars as he knocked Alpha?s foot from his back, and with that same motion he spins himself up and to his feet. But it was as if Alpha could see Williams? movements before he made them. The dagger like protrusions that came from Williams? knuckles narrowly missing its mark, the golden rod fires out and twists into Williams? arm and spins it to the side.  ?I?m far stronger than he ever hoped to be when you two crossed paths Williams.? Alpha states while adding just a twinge more pressure. Two loud pops echo as the arm Alpha held captive snaps in two places then twisting the spear; he slams Williams off the ground for the second time in a row. A vicious squeal of glee or perhaps ecstasy escapes the wrapped man as he rolls to his stomach clutching the injured arm.   ?You truly are a masochist aren?t you?? Alpha asks as he leans down, but a sense of alarm raises as he quickly lurches back, bone white knuckles narrowly miss and dig deep scratches up the length of his jackal mask. 

 ?Your file didn?t say anything about this.? he says, a small hint of actual alarm in his voice.  ?He? hahahahahahahaaaaa! The Marines tend to leave things out.? the bandaged man replies as he stands back up. The once broken arm is now held onto like a spiked club in the once broken arm. Alpha lightly taps the scratches with a gloved hand,  ?I see I underestimated you..? he snarls as he vanishes from Williams? sight,  ?Not a mistake I plan on continuing.? he states with a firm bite as his fingers wrap into what little hair is exposed on Williams? head. Disarming the Pirate as he countered Alpha slams Paul?s head into the steel door that now firmly stood closed. The sound of bone fracturing and nose breaking can be heard as Alpha drags William?s face from the door to the stone wall that held it.  ?I?ll break you if I have to kill you.? he barks as he runs down the length of the wall. Bits of bone, flesh, sinew and a trail of blood follows Williams? head as it rebounds with each bump on the wall. Pulling back Alpha pauses long enough to slam Williams? head off the stone wall one final time.

Releasing his hold Alpha falls into a flurry of strikes that pushes Williams at first onto, and then into the wall. A final strike to the back of the head heralds a sickly shattering sound. Dark black blood oozes from the crater around Williams? head as Alpha finally relents.  ?I hope I didn?t go too far..? Alpha mumbles as Williams falls lifelessly from the crater that Alpha made,  ?Send a med squad to the front gate.? Alpha commands into a baby Den. His voice was filled with disgust that he was actually ordering a Med EVAC for a Pirate.  ?Arr yous arderin Zat AVAK far yoz?? a slurred voice cuts in followed by a blood curdling laugh. Alpha turns to the familiar voice and is shocked by what he sees, William?s had pulled himself back to his feet and now a chewed up face squarely looks him in the eyes. Bits of bone cut through portions of Williams? face as blood and snot dripped from his chin. Williams? left eye clung to its nerves and swung like a pendulum as the mad man struggled to stand.  ?I haff to han itz to ya.? Williams stutters as the accelerated healing factor he possessed starts to kick in. Bones pull in and flesh knits back together as the mad man pushes his eye back up into socket.  ?Why are you congratulating me?? Alpha asks in disgust.  ?You are the second man to remind me of my step-father.? the bandaged Williams replies with an insane cackle as his body twitched with glee. 

Under the metallic mask Alpha rises an eyebrow,  ?And that means what to me?? Alpha asks.  ?I hated my step-father.? Williams replies as the wild laughter and grin fade to a scowl. But that wasn?t the only change that Alpha sensed, it was the utter calm that covered Williams? form and a foreboding dread flushed over the Marine as with growing alarm he watched Williams? body ungulate under the bandages. Despite Williams? calm demeanor, he was highly pissed at the moment, and his blood almost literally began to boil, from his shoulder blades three and a half foot spikes sprout. Dark blood dripped from muscle that draped over the craggy features. Two foot long crimson spike rise from his collar bones and scissor behind the spikes on the shoulders, jerking as if he were falling into a seizure two spikes grow and rip through the bandages on his chin as jagged teeth like features sprout from his lips. Cages grow from Williams? sockets and slide down over his eyes as bone spikes sprout from his arms and legs.  ?grrrrrrr? 

 ?Sh? Alpha starts to mutter as a dark fog started to rise from Williams? pores. He had heard about this once and only once from Eric; he was glad he was wearing a mask that could filter even Pazzo?s alleged poisons, as the black vapor that Williams was giving off was his own disease ridden blood vaporized by the heightened metabolic rate that he needed to push that much bone up through his flesh.  ?it? he continues as a hammer blow shatters his metallic mask. Skidding across the ground Alpha quickly rights himself and pulls the remnants of his mask from his head.  ?Dammit, Soru!? he mutters vanishing in a blur, appearing behind Williams he has already transformed his sear into a halberd and swung down harshly, but on feral instinct Williams throws an arm up. Dark blood trickles from a shallow wound as more bone in the form of large blades that now slide from Williams? wrist.  ?grrrrr?

A shallow wound opens up on Alpha?s chest as he is barely able to avoid being bisected,  ?I see that you?ve gotten faster?? ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2012)

*[Book of Artifacts Pt VI]​*​
[Jackie Vs Trax]​
Jackie looked over the Venus Gospel then back to the overly cocky Marine that stood before her. His large arms were firmly folded over his barrel like chest; the two blades connected to his right arm gauntlet glittered seductively in the room’s light. A smirk crossed the ex-mercenaries lips as she spun her weapon in her hands, a moment latter the floor is splintered as she firmly buries the weapon into its wooden surface, then popping her knuckles she pulls those blood covered fingers back into her chord cutting stance. * “And what do you think you are doing?”* Trax asks pulling an arm from his chest and giving a questioning gesture.  “I don’t want you having any excuses when I beat you Marine.” she simply replies. Under his mask Trax grows a large grin as he begins to laugh almost uncontrollably. * “Don’t think yourself too high Calico.”[/color] he states angrily, but then he calms himself.  “I see what you’re trying to do.” Trax states,  “Pick your weapon up, and lets fight.” he demands, the arrogance in his voice apparent.                   

This time its Jackie that has a scowl spread across her features,  “There is only one way for people like you to be dealt with.” Jackie barks, her eyes flashing a predatory yellow. Moving toward Trax two razor sharp fangs push from her lips and tan fur starts to sprout from her body.  “And that is to beat them so badly they have no recourse but to admit defeat.” Jackie growls as she turns full hybrid mode.  “A fruit user eh, this should prove..” he starts, but Jackie vanishes in a blur of tan, she was on the Marine in an instant, his metallic helmet straining under the hammering blow.  “DAMMIT!!” he screams as he swings wildly toward Jackie, but her large clawed hands simply catch his attack,  “Predatory Cat Style” she hisses as she pulled the man into the air. His feet dangle helplessly in the air as he watches Jackie pull her free arm back,  “Anchor Blow.” she growls while slamming an open palm into the Marine’s chest. Trax’s eyes bulge as the blow sends him hurtling into the steel wall that separated Jackie from Arkins, and blood splatters on the inside of that metallic mask as he coughs violently as he rebounds off the wall. Sliding to his feet his narrowly avoids the next attack that Calico Jack throws,  “Saber Cat Fangs!” Jackie shouts while her fingers tear into the steel like a hot knife through warm butter.

A whine is heard as Jackie’s claws tear toward the Marine as he flees and ducks under her large frame, than panting loudly he again tries to counter, but to little avail as Jackie slips into his defenses and thrust another Anchor Blow into the Marine sternum. This time however Jackie catches the Marine with her free hand before he is able to fly away from her.  “Shall we end this?” Jackie asks the smell of death heavy on her hot breath. Beneath his mask the Marine frowns, he had went into this battle underestimating this Calico Jack, and now it seems as if he was to pay the ultimate price for his arrogance,  “Yeah, I’ll see you in hell.” he coughs even as a hidden stream of blood trickles from the corner of his mouth. Slamming his fist forward he pushes the two inch spikes into Jackie’s chest, but the amount of muscle she has in this form makes the attack redundant, much like swatting a hornet’s nest with a stick. A feral growl escapes Jackie’s lips as they curl back reveling two rows of razor sharp teeth. Salvia drips from Jackie’s fangs as she opens her mouth wide. Moments later the battle comes to an end as two viscous streams of blood oozes from puncture wounds as Jackie sinks her fangs into the man’s neck. Seconds later even the convulsions stop as the last shreds of life fades. 

Pulling her head back, Jackie releases a feral roar while dropping the body, she then begins to sniff the air,  “Dianna!” she grunts as she turns her attention back to the door that Trax had stepped through. Casting a glance back at the steel wall her ears fold to the back of her skull, Arkins could handle himself. Breathing a sigh she allows her large form to shrink to her more sleek variation, and then hitting all fours she darts off and through the open door. ~~*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2012)

*[The Casino Kids and the Holy Grail..Wait..]​*​
[Colonel ‘Chicken’ Bahn]​
Doc sat at the poker table as the house deals him and the ‘VIP’ that sat with him another hand. A grin crossed the sly assassin’s features as he lightly patted the large stack of chips he had already won. Seemed he was the only member of the team that was doing real well, though his mind was still on the task at hand as he adjusted his glasses so that he could follow Clemen’s movement, she was at the moment chatting up to security personnel that seemed to be guarding an elevator. _ ‘So, you’ve found it have you?’_ Doc thinks to himself just as his second card hit his fingers. Pulling, he being the last at the ‘round’ the can look at their cards as the betting starts, the first man calls bringing it to the next, it continues in this fashion until it reaches the young woman just before Doc, she give her hand a final glare then the competitors at the table, “I raise three thousand Beli.” She remarks pushing three yellow chips toward the pot in the center of the table. Doc raises an eyebrow as she turns her gaze toward him as the man adjacent to her quickly folds by tossing his two cards at the dealer with the most unpleasant of faces, tears streaming in place.

As it came to Doc’s turn the woman cut him a devilish grin, “I loss money to you on the last time we played Bahn, I plan on making that money back.” She snaps with a sour grimace as Doc merely looked at his cards again,  “Oh my, do I know you young lady?” Doc asks as he adjusts the glasses so it was easier to follow Clemens as she moved about. “I can’t believe you already forgotten me!” the woman screams loud enough to almost cause the goons around them to act, “Just play already, I’m growing old over here.” Folding her arms under her ample cleavage, Doc simply shrugs turning to the pile of chips he had,  “Well alrighty missy, I’ll met your raise.” Doc states putting his hands on three purple colored poker chips pushing them toward the pile. “That’s not three thousand you senile old coot!” an older man shouts loudly as he went for his chest, this game suddenly got way too rich for his blood, “That’s 30,000!” he adds the tears of frustration streaming down his face, two more players fold as the dealer scoops the chips in, once they were pushed forward there was no going back.   

Next came the river cards after a ‘burn’ it was a 10 of Hearts, a Jack of Hearts and an Ace of Hearts and the woman grins at the sight, the first up folds his cards cussing lightly under his breath. Picking the rest of his chips up he leaves the table as Doc spots Kent pulling his arm back, seemed he was about to start the chaos that Bridget and Diamond Dallas Jack were to start.  “Biscuits..” Doc lets slip in his actual voice which catches the young woman’s attention. “You say something Colonel Chicken?” she quizzes quickly; Doc lightly sweats as he turns his attention back to the voluptuous young fox.   “Yes child, can you tell an old man something?” he asks flipping his two cards over.  “I forget, what does it mean when I have these two cards with those three?” Doc asks as the other two men at the table cuss and fold simultaneously. The woman’s left eye twitches as she looks down to see the King and Queen of Hearts. But she really doesn’t get the chance to voice her anger. Kent’s fist easily tears through the slot machine ‘Holy Shit!’ he shouts and the Chaos starts almost immediately as people dash for the Beli that haphazardly spilled out. Security is quick to act snatching Kent up before he can act further largely ignoring the people as they scooped up Beli as it literally bled from the machine. As Kent is tossed outside Bridget has seemingly a nervous breakdown and begins to shout and punch people. With Chasm so close to her ear, Doc couldn’t help but wonder if the mechanical lizard had something to do with her sudden change… and speaking of change Jim transforms to Jack at the worst possible time drawing the ire of the pissed girl. _ ‘Must be her time of the month’ _ Doc thinks as she KO’s a security guard with a large stick she haphazardly swung. This was quickly turning to shit as she chased Jack and security chased them. 

It was time for Doc to help out, he may have been a retired assassin, but that didn’t mean he was all that rusty and as Bridget chased Jack passed him, Doc rolls his shoulders pulling his arms behind his back like he was stretching. But in actuality what he was doing was rigging two hammocks to the security guards as they ran pass. They shouted at the top of their lungs as they chased the two, but the sudden halt of momentum pulls their attention to their belts, well actually their backs. The Hammocks pull full force and sling the two men back and into the far wall. Pulling a grin Doc sees Clemens slip into the now unguarded elevator. That was his cue to run interference for her. Quickly he slips from the table and before even the other players could place him as missing he had slipped into the chaos and was pulling at the shoestring tie.  “This may still work out.” he mutters as he tossed the tie away, but as he started to run interference he quickly realized he was going to need someone to run interference for him. “Hey, you there STOP!” the voice booms, seemed Randy figured out Doc wasn’t Col. Chicken.  “Dammit.” ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Ravenbeards: Sabrina vs. Bird Watcher*
Sabrina fell feet first through the portal before it suddenly closed, leaving her neck deep in the ground. She could barely breath and couldn't budge an inch. Panic started to set it in. Suddenly the Marine appeared through a door in the air, whooping loudly as he ran at her with a tomahawk extended. Sabrina's eyes widened. "NO!" 

Her head tumbled through the air. An oily black liquid spurted out of the stump of her neck like a mini geyser. On closer inspection the Marine noticed it wasn't Sabrina's head lying on the ground, but that of her living shadow. He stared unamusedly at the giggling severed head and kicked it away like a soccer ball. "Truly a demon." He leaped to the side just as the curved blade of a scythe sliced through the air, barely missing his shadow by inches. The scythe embedded itself a foot into the ground. He turned and faced the shadow woman.  

Sabrina stared hungrily at the Marine's shadow. She was so close to getting it, so close she could taste it on her lips.  "Shadow switch asshole. You're not the only one who can move places in the blink of an eye," she said. She was stretching the truth of course. Instant switches like that could only be done within a certain range. Not that he needed to know this. 

The Marine grinned in return. "I've done my homework on you Shadow Princess. You Ravenbeards have become famous in the East Blue." 

"Oh really? Well I'm oh so flattered to have an admirer."

"You talk a big game, but in the end you're still the same insecure little girl who ran from the World Nobles." 

Sabrina flushed red with anger. "You don't know anything about me!" She charged the Marine in a fury, swinging the scythe about. The Marine disappeared in a blur of speed. *"Soru!"* Empowered by the two shadows in her body, Sabrina gave chase. The Marine backflipped through an air door then reappeared above a nearby rooftop. She had seen the trick enough times by now to finally grasp his powers. So he's a door man, Sabrina thought. It wasn't really that impressive once you figured it out, just really fucking annoying. 

"Think you've figured out my powers?" the Marine declared. He stepped back through an air door and disappeared. Sabrina gasped as she felt two hands grip the sides of her head. Suddenly her world went topsy turvy as her face spun around in a whirl of motion. 

*"Revolving Door!"* 

_*12 years ago in Mariejois...*
Sabrina sat huddled in  a corner of the dank and filthy cell. Her only company was a skeleton chained to the wall, its clothes long decomposed to tatters. She had cried endlessly her first two days in the cell, cried for her mother and the punishment that awaited her. Now, however, all she felt was a hollow pit where her heart used to be. Even the thought of losing her hands didn't frighten her anymore. She just wanted it to be over with.  

She lifted up her head at the sound of a gate opening and approaching footsteps. This is it, she thought. They're coming to take my hands. Sabrina took a deep breath and lifted her chin defiantly. She wouldn't give them the pleasure of seeing her cry. Never again. A tall and lanky blond girl appeared in front of the cell, wearing a sky blue training gi and wooden sword. Numerous bruises and scratches covered her face and arms. She shook her head and frowned at Sabrina. 

"How could you be so stupid Brina?" 

Sabrina glared back at Helen Swann, daughter of the pussbag known as Lord Manfredd Swann. There was  a time when she considered the girl something of a little sister, until the day she realized that their fates were forever on different paths, always to be that of the princess and the servant. Helen had everything she could ever want but she spurned it all for the life of a scruffy tomboy. Sabrina hated her for it. She watched in disbelief as Helen produced a ring of keys and opened the cell door. 

"I can get you as far as the docks." 

"But your father...he'll-"

"He'll give me a stern lecture and then order that my whipping boy get an extra dozen lashes."  She sighed and crossed her arms. "Poor kid. I'm going to have to make it up to him." 

Sabrina didn't know whether she wanted to hug or strangle the girl. It was so simple to be the daughter of a World Nobleman. Right now, however, all she wanted to do was survive, for the sake of her mother, and for the sake of her revenge. She stepped through the cell and eyed Helen with a mixture of disgust and hatred. Whatever they were to each other ceased to exist in that moment. 

"Let's go." _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Pulling her head back, Jackie releases a feral roar while dropping the body, she then begins to sniff the air, * “Dianna!”* she grunts as she turns her attention back to the door that Trax had stepped through. Casting a glance back at the steel wall her ears fold to the back of her skull, Arkins could handle himself. Breathing a sigh she allows her large form to shrink to her more sleek variation, and then hitting all fours she darts off and through the open door. ~~



A ceiling panel clattered to the floor just in front of Jackie's path. She broke to a halt as Arkins, or something that looked like him, dropped out of the opening and landed on all fours. His head spun around in a 360 degree motion as he got his bearings. Arkins stood up, his movements halting and unnatural as if he was being controlled by invisible strings, nothing at all like his normally smooth and graceful economy of motion. He tossed aside his blood matted hood, revealing a puppet like face with beady black eyes and straw like hair. He basically looked like a wooden approximation of himself, only given real life and form. 

His painted on eyebrow joints raised comically in surprise as he caught sight of the sleek but deadly looking cat before him. It was like something out of one of those prehistoric books he loved to read as a kid. Back when he was still naive enough to believe that he could be anything he wanted to be, and that his future wasn't predetermined. 

*"Please tell me that's you Ma'am,"* he said, looking her cat form up and down.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 23, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> UC
> 
> Steelport
> 
> ...



*"My name is Daniel Dapper. I should think you'd have bothered to memorize it by now you perverted fool."* Before Dapper had a chance to give Kai a proper answer to his question, two men walked over and addressed the latter. _"Ah, you're here sir. We thought you'd returned to base already."_ 

The two men were clearly marines, but to Kai's and Dapper's surprise, they didn't seem to want to capture him. _"Come with us, sir. Your presence is needed for the new arrival."_ They grabbed hold of Kai's shoulders, causing him to drop Dapper to the ground. As they quickly escorted Kai to a nearby scooter of sorts. The vehicle was made of of steel with rubber wheels, with four seats, one of which had a steering wheel. _"Don't worry, Lieutenant Wallmer, we'll have you back to base in a jiffy."_ Before Dapper could register the whole situation, the three darted off in the scooter. 

*"What just happened?"*

-------

Elsewhere on the island, a skinny man with short spiky hair and a pronounced chin walked down the beach of Steelport. "Blast it all. I'm late again. Nesbitt won't be happy."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2012)

*Alfonso Knoxx and the Shinsengumi. Kids these days....*

The sword was pressed against Knoxx’s neck and he groaned and then inhaled deeply,

“I swear kids these days don’t listen.” He grumbled utterly depressed at what transpired. He grabbed the sword that had previously tried to lop off his head, “I pretty much told you too. Big freaking, red target on the side of stomach. Look, can you see it? It’s still there right? I even told you to aim there but there you went flying off into a rage and went for my throat instead.”

He sighed again and picked up the Den Den Mushi that was STILL yammering away, “You hear that dear? Kids who don’t listen. Hey hon, you remember our kids right? One of them thinks he’s a woman, the other wants to dress them up for a living. Unbelievable. This is what happens when you leave your kids with a dumbass,”

The den den mushi went on overdrive and Knoxx just put it back on his waist as it yelled at how incompetent a father he was, and how shit a husband he was. 

“See what you made me do? This is why I don’t talk to her much.” Knoxx lifted the sword up to his face, with Shin still attached to it; his feet dangling off the ground. With a slow exhalation he bent the sword’s steel.

“Now you need a new sword. Might I suggest that you get one that’s worse than this one. I mean you get a flashy one if you like, but your technique needs work. Getting a good sword will make you rely more on it than yourself. I used to use a rusty piece of shit when I was young. And had all my hopes laid out infront of me. The world was like an endless horizon – full of possibilities. Then I got married. Seriously, don’t do it. I’m sure the empress chick seems nice – but as soon as that I DO comes out they go psycho on you. Ughhhhh.” Knoxx rubbed his face with his free hand.


“Yeah and here’s a bit of free advice.” He stood up, “you follow the rules too much and your sword is going to be as boring as you. Life’s too short to be boring. Alright, well I’ll check on you in a few months see if your brain has developed any.” He turned to Sendo,

“And you. As CO you need to get them to do work outs man. Eat the right food, do push ups, squats – all that sorta stuff. I’m trying to build this guy up so that he’s strong enough to best me in battle. Can’t do that whilst he’s just standing around being brooding and falling on his ass every time he sees a pair of breasts. You…”

“I’m not the CO here. Technically, he is.” Sendo said pointing to Shin. “Our Actual leader is Zane Garrick.”

“Garrick eh? Well I’d tell him the same stuff but shit I can’t be bothered now. Well then…I don’t know your name…I’ll just call you Nihon. Nihon, you need to work out. 1000 push ups a day and same number of squats for warm up, then ..”

Knoxx went on a schedule that would easily take all day, then went on to say that it should take them around 3 hours. He rambled on about feet positioning and even showed Shin a technique that seemed so ridiculously difficult Sendo wondered just how anyone was meant to do it. With a pat on the back,  Knoxx and his Mushi wife trundled off towards the boat he came in, leaving the Shinsengumi a little speechless.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 23, 2012)

Steelport

Well with the size of the ego on him, it wasn't that surprising that Kai enjoyed all the sirs that he was getting. The fact they were marines were something he didn't enjoy as much, he was just about to make a scene while the two marines were pushing him on some kind of contraption but when one of them went. "Here you are, sir." And handed him a glass of wine, the bottle still in his other hand, Kai's itchy knuckles were forgotten for a bit.

"I'm not really much of a wine drinker but I guess.." He couldn't resist taking a sip. He was hungry, and with lack of food.....Well Alcohol was a good substite. "Damn, this stuff is great." His method of consumption didn't quite match with the fancy looking wineglass, he kinda just chucked it like it was a cheap beer. "Got more of this stuff?" He took the bottle out of the marine's hand. "I think I'm forgetting about something....." He pondered as the scooter raced towards his destination. Apparently it didn't quite occur to him to think of his crew mates, or be worried about being dragged along by some marines. Overconfidence and a small mind made a dangerous combination sadly.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 23, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Nimbas City*]
*Farewell East Blue Part V - The Final Theft

---*

Sighing in relief at the success of his plan so far, Edo searched around the room for the main electricity box. Usually they're around walls, or something...ah! Found it. A small box on the wall with a bunch of complicated looking controls. Edo took a minute to admire it, and the difficulty it must take to actually fix or make one of these things, before proceeding on with his plan and placing his remote control charge on it to ready it for detonation. As he did this, he let a small smirk escape his lips and his poker face for a second, before moving his cap further downwards to obscure his face more.

"It's showtime." Edo muttered, his eyes glinting in excitement and anticipation. 

Leaving the room, he bid a polite farewell to the guard waiting outside and began to make his way towards the janitor room, where the rest of his room was stored. On his walk, Edo had noticed what a poor job the actual janitors did cleaning the floors; there wasn't any litter, but dirt and the usual murkiness associated with a lack of cleaning was ever-present on the floor on his route to his next destination. Thankfully, he wasn't actually a janitor, so none of this was at all pertinent to him.  After another few minutes or so of searching, he managed to find janitor closet, and entered, getting changed into his new get-up and putting on a wig, contact lenses and a new latex mask, as well as changing the pitch of his voice and adding stuffing to his uniform to complete the disguise. 

"I am the cleaner Asuka Tenil," he tested in his new voice. "I am a single 25 year old woman working at the 6:30 shift."

Perfect, he nodded in satisfaction at his new disguise and left with a bucket and mop in hand, heading to the main room and doing a little cleaning along the way. It was about five minutes until the arranged time, so he decided to scout further ahead and check out the security arranged for the Kidney of the Sea. A room full of guards, a bullet proof glass case with a fairly good lock on and...that was it? Among other things, there was also an air vent towards the ceiling in the upper right corner of the room. This would be...surprisingly easy, Edo noted.

"Sir, don't you think the security around here is a bit loose?" One of the guards had walked over to what appeared to be the guy in charge - he was a uniformed man of around twenty years of age, with very messy brown hair and rather naive looking baby blue eyes. "I mean, this is the phantom thief we're talking about, yet there aren't even any traps around here..."

The other man, a stern and intimidating looking individual with medium-length jet black hair and determined looking brown eyes looked back, and replied calmly: "There are more hidden traps around here, don't worry. The lax looking security is just to let down his guard. There's actually an automatic hand-cuffing mechanism installed in the pedestal of the pearl which activates upon touch with the pearl itself. The hand-cuff is impossible to break, or slip out of, and is made of seastone in case he has any devil fruit abilities too. Don't worry, the pearl is completely safe."

"_Not bad_," Edo thought to himself, eavesdropping on the conversation. He was impressed by the preparation the guards and security of the museum and undertook to ensure the safety of the jewel. It was pretty admirable. "_Looks like there might be a bigger challenge after all_."

Ah. It was the designated time. Edo smiled to himself, and activated the charge with a button on his mop, blowing out the electricity box and causing a blackout in the room, shrouding the entire place in a fog of darkness. 

"It's the phantom thief! Be on guard!" The grey haired man ordered the security. "Don't let him escape!"

But it was too late. Edo had already removed his disguise and lockpicked the lock on the glass case, and having knowledge of the hand-cuff mechanism put in place in case that happened, simply knocked off the pearl with his mop instead of removing it with his hands. As anticipated, the seastone cuffs sprung up and trapped the mop's neck, whilst Edo went over to pick up the jewel and escape through the air-vent. Too easy. 

The lights came back after another few minutes, and the guards rushed over to the pedestal where the Kidney of the Sea had once been. In place of it, and the thief they had been expecting to have been captured by the trap, a murky looking mop was there instead, leaning against the pedestal. 

"That bastard...he must have overheard us somehow!" A guard said, kicking the mop down. "What do we do now, Kogoro-san?"

The man contemplated this quietly and carefully, before giving an answer. "If what we've heard of the thief is true, he'll most likely be at the rooftop, or heading there, to escape the museum via hang-glider like he usually does. Let's head there first. Given that he's most likely escaped through an air vent or an alternate exit, we should be able to get there before him as we have the direct route. We'll need to hurry up, though."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates: Sabrina vs. Bird Watcher*
Sabrina stumbled about like a drunken sailor, overcome by intense vertigo as her face spun around like an out of control revolving door. Bird Watcher's voice echoed from high above. "I can make doors on any surface, the air, the ground, even your body. This is the true power of my Devil Fruit, and I will use it to punish the wicked." Sabrina clamped her palms against the sides of her face and forcibly stopped the revolving motion. She could feel the two shadows inside her belly, roiling with discomfort, wanting nothing more then to escape. _Stay down you bastards!_ she commanded inwardly, fighting down the urge to throw up. Still the world kept spinning around her and it took a moment to get her bearings. Not that her little Marine friend would give her a chance to. Two tomahawks flew at her from above. Sabrina still had enough sense to dive away.   

The Marine charged out of an air door and thrust his right index finger towards her face with bullet like speed. *"Shigan!"* Sabrina knocked his arm off course with a winding elbow. Undeterred, he moved his free hand in a blur of speed and thrust it towards her. Sabrina convulsed as his hand phased through her chest and gripped her heart. She looked down with wide eyed horror at the heart shaped door that bloomed over her chest. *"Hearts Bane!"* Bird Watcher declared grimly.  Sabrina screamed in agony as she felt the crushing pressure in her chest, a pain that she didn't think was possible until now. She couldn't breath, couldn't even think. Sabrina collapsed to her knees, struggling vainly to free herself. "May the gods have mercy on your soul Shadow Princess," the Marine intoned in a solemn voice.

"And yours as well!" cried a voice. 

Suddenly a bone carved sword exploded out of the Marine's stomach. Bird Watcher coughed up blood and clutched the sword with his hands. "Who...who dares?" Sabrina sighed with relief as she felt the crushing grip on her heart dissipate. She looked up in disbelief as that buffoon, Thaddeus Steelshanks, stood behind the Marine, battered and bruised, coated from head to toe in blood and dirt. "No one harms the Shadow Princess," he said, before retracting the blade and kicking the Marine onto his side. Bird Watcher lay in a pool of his own blood, still breathing but unmoving. Steelshanks bowed and offered her his hand. Sabrina slapped it away and stood up on her own, panting heavily. "I need him alive to collect his shadow!"

He shrugged. "Pardon me Princess but I couldn't just let him crush your heart." 

"Don't call me Princess you ass!" 

Sabrina cursed aloud, hating that he was right, and hating that she needed his help to begin with. The inside of her chest still felt like it was on fire. Beads of sweat rolled down her forehead and she breathed heavily as she cut away the Marine's wriggling shadow with a serrated dagger. Steelshanks cast her a concerned gaze. "You sure you're alright? You look kind of pale..." 

"I'm fine." 

At least the shadow still felt strong in her grip as she thrust it into the oversized wooden gourd that she carried. Perhaps he might still live. The irony that she was hoping for a Marine's survival was not lost on her. She would need the shadows of powerful warriors to achieve her goal, be they Marines or Pirates. Sabrina capped the gourd and leaned over it tiredly. She stared at Steelshanks and smiled begrudgingly. Sure he was a big oaf, but at least he was good for some things. Well pretty much just one thing. "I guess I..." The words caught in her throat as she gasped sharply at the tightening in her chest. Her left arm went totally numb and she couldn't breath. "I..." Sabrina teetered off balance, knocking over the gourd. Steelshanks caught her in his arms. "What's wrong?!"  

Well this sucks, Sabrina thought. "I'm having a heart attack," she gasped. She could feel the off kilter pounding in her chest as her heart raised one final booming crescendo before giving out. 

"I can get us to the doctor pretty quick. Just hold on." 

"My...hearts..busted...too late," Sabrina gasped weakly. Bird Watcher had seen to that. Suddenly she wasn't hoping for his survival anymore. Desperately she turned towards the Marine's body and did a double take. He was gone. All that remained was an oozing puddle of his blood and a lone eagle feather. In a panic she clawed at Steelshanks face with her right hand. Her voice came in a hoarse whisper.  "I need...I need." He leaned in close. The look of concern in his puppy dog eyes was almost touching, making her regret what she was about to do. Almost. 

"What do you need?" 

Sabrina dug her dagger deep into his belly all the way up to the handle, twisting it around. "I *need* your heart." She turned away at the look of hurt and betrayal on his face. He tried to mouth a word but simply crumpled beside her. Sabrina's shadow melted out of the darkness and hovered towards her. How bloody convenient, she thought. Sometimes she wondered if her shadowy doppelganger had its own mischievous agenda.  "Doctor," she croaked, before blacking out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2012)

*[Fruit Bore from Sins of the Past Pt. IV, Tide of War]​*​
[The Bone Eater Vs the Jackal II, Doomsday]​
Eric the Black was the first to see this, this berserk like state that Williams was capable of, it was as described a walking nightmare. Williams is plague on humanity, as a whole, no not just humanity but a living scourge on all living things. ~

[_2 Years Ago

 “And that’s it you sorry lot.” Eric barks while pushing his bloated body from the conference table. A bemused chuckle escapes Alpha’s ornate onyx mask, quite uncharacteristic for such a stoic laid back person.  “Do you have something to add James? Or do you want to be stripped of rank, title and honors and sent back to your pitiful existence at that god damned out post in the North Blue?” Eric growls, he was in a most foul of moods and it reflected as his fist smashed though the solid oak table.  “The Rear Admiral Winters, she won’t be happy with you smashing the table she personally handpicked.” Birdwatcher states, almost redundantly as he rubbed on the splintered wreckage.  “You know it’s no use Pachu’A”_[Hopi for Winged White Snake]_  “he has his panties in a twist, and he forgot his tampons too.” James scoffs as Eric turned a bright red.  “Do you have a point Alpha, or are you trying to give me a heart-attack?” the round man bites; foam seeping in the corners of his mouth. 

 “A point? A POINT?” Alpha replies tapping a small almost unnoticeable orb on the side of the helmet. In seconds it retracts revealing his face, he is quite young despite his ranking in the Marines.  “You drag us from normal Marine life; almost kill us with an immoral training regimen and verbally batter us on a daily basis!” Alpha shouts back, his metal clad fist finishing the job on the table that Eric started,  “And you still won’t tell us why. What in the hell has you so uptight?” Alpha asks, his voice retracting back to a more civil tone. For the first time either men could recall, a look of shame flashes across Eric’s eyes,  “Tell me, have either of you ever heard of the Pirate Paulsgrave Williams?” he asks, the power chair he sat in turning him from the gaze of the Marines as they turned to one another.  “Can’t say I have, you Alpha?” Birdwatcher replies, Alpha simply shakes his head as he tries to match the name to a wanted poster,  “He is the man that took my legs gentlemen, but that day I saw something much worse than a simple pirate.” he adds as the chair lowly hummed turning him back to the Black Dogs.  “That day…. That day I saw the key to Doomsday.” ~_]

Alpha laughs to himself as he avoids one of the two foot spikes that jutted from Williams’ arm, why he was thinking back on that day while he faced that very man was confounding, though it seemed right at this moment.  “Soru!” he shouts as he vanishes in a blur of gold in blue.  “Judgment of Osiris!” he roar appearing to the left of his enemy. With a golden flash the two and a half foot blade cuts across Williams’ chest, the added force of Haki sends a shudder through the mad man forcing him to stumble backwards as his dark blood painted the air a sickly black red.  “Dammit.” Alpha growls as he watches Williams right himself. Even as his body quickly healed a diamond shaped slab of bone pushes pass the bandages, and from it ribs like structures spider away from it protecting Williams’ upper body.  “Is that your only goddamned answer for everything?!” the Marine growls as every time he struck a vital area bone would cover the area making it far more difficult to strike, worse yet it interrupted his Haki attacks, defusing it across a complex spider web of bone. But as he cussed a spark ignited as he saw a bone shank digging deeply into his gut.

Stepping to the side at the absolute last possible second he avoids being skewered, but this does offer an opportunity,  “Tekkai!” he shouts as he pins the bone to his side. Williams growls and yanks in a furry, but he cannot pull his weapon free,  “Normally we can’t move while using Tekkai, but I have mastered this technique! Shigan!!” he roars thrusting the spear toward Williams’ heart. Bone shatters and black viscous blood covers Alpha’s face, but he had Williams’ where he wanted,  “Eric will just have to live with not being able to kill you Paulsgrave, my spear never misses the heart.” Alpha gloats as he twists the weapon. A pained grimace crosses Williams face as the spear twists in place, but as it stops that anguished look is replaced with a vile grin. [THUD] a hard fist catches Alpha in the chest sending him careening toward the large steel doors. With a violent rebound the Marine falls to the ground in a sprawled mess.  “T-the fuck?” he stammers as crimson roses bloom on his chest as he stood. Looking at Williams’ his quickly gains his answer, a shaft of bone redirected his spear sending it on a less costly trajectory

 “Commander Alpha Dog!” a man shouts as Williams’ pulls the spear from his body, Alpha’s eyes widen as a Large Marine falls from above him landing with a thunderous impact in front of Williams. The large masked man snatches the weapon from the maniac and tosses it behind him,  “I’ll buy you some time!” he yells,  “Shepard, you IDIOT DON”T!” Alpha shouts as he snatches up the spear as it spun wildly across the court. But it is far too late, Williams catches the man in mid run and heaves him into the air, only to bring him back down in a thunderous power slam. A deep body growl escapes Williams as he rears his head back, then CHOMP. There is no blood as Williams sinks his teeth deeply into the Marine’s shoulder. Shepard screams, but it isn’t from pain, as there isn’t any, his screams are from fear as he watches Williams pull his entire collar, shoulder and blade from his flesh. He pounds on the mad man’s back to little avail as the bone is bitten through and quickly eaten by the man. Under the mask a look of desperation covers Shepard’s features as he flattens back onto his back, looking toward Alpha he needs salvation as Williams takes another chunk, this time it’s the ribs and follows suit, down the gullet.

Alpha knew he had to end this, and now so pulling all the strength he could muster he leaps high into the air,  “Geppou!” he barks gaining more and more altitude, pulling his spear back he plans on using his most powerful attack,  “Judgment of AMON-Ra!” he shouts as flame engulfs the spear; but as he targets Williams, the Pirate is gone.  “Wha?!” he questions as a vision of him being batted to the ground flashes through his mind, but it’s far too late.  Williams is already above him~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2012)

*The East Blue/The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Dr. Niles Hawthorne huddled nervously in a corner of his makeshift office, pointing a pistol at the door. More then once he heard one of the pirates above deck warn that Marines were trying to board. That howling maniac Lupe had been tasked with protecting the ship from incursion. It had occurred to Hawthorne that this might be his best and perhaps only opportunity to rejoin the Marines. But with his shadow gone he couldn't hope for a normal life. The thought of evaporating under the sun sent cold chills running up and down his spine. He turned towards his charge, the monster known as Pazzo D, Morte, upon whose well being his life currently depended. The large man lay still on a bed, in some sort of deep coma that Hawthorne had never seen before. No, he couldn't go back to his old life. For better or worse he was stuck here for the foreseeable future.  The door slammed open. Hawthorne cried in alarm and threw away the pistol, raising his hands up in meek surrender. "Don't kill me. I'm a Marine!" His eyes widened as Sabrina's shadowy doppelganger burst inside, carrying both her master and Steelshanks. Sabrina hung limply in the shadow creatures arms, looking deathly pale. 

"What happened?!" Hawthorne cried as the shadow laid both Sabrina and Steelshanks along adjoining tables. Suddenly the shadow slammed Hawthorne against a wall. With one clawed finger it traced a line along its heart and then pointed from Steelshanks to Sabrina. 

"Heart? You want me to perform a heart transplant?! But I don't have the equipment for that! This isn't an operating room. I....I....I...." Hawthorne started to hyperventilate. Before he could faint, the shadow lifted him into the air like a ragdoll and bared its menacing fangs at him. "ALRIGHT I'LL DO IT. BUT YOU'LL HAVE TO HELP ME!!!" 

The shadow nodded, dropping him to the floor. Hawthorne took a deep breath and rolled up his shirt sleeves. "We need to move quickly." 

_*12 Years ago in Mariejois...*
Sabrina crept onto a humongous Marine battleship with gleaming black sails and a prow in the shape of a black swan. The ship was due to depart the docks of Mariejois. To where she knew not, nor cared. Anywhere but here was fine with her. She huddled snugly amongst a stack of crates and water barrels and closed her eyes, falling into deep sleep almost instantly. 

A sharp tug roused her from a dreamless sleep. Sabrina's eyes widened as she flew into the air. She came face to face with a tall female Marine who held her by the scruff of her neck. The woman wore skin tight leather gloves. A black eyepatch covered her left eye, painted over with a tiny red cross. Her right eye glowed blood red and her pale skin seemed to radiate an unnatural warmth. The woman stared amusedly at Sabrina. "What do we have here hmmm?  A stowaway on my ship? Well that's rare. Most people run the other way when they see the Black Swan." 

Sabrina kicked her feet back and forth as she dangled helplessly in the air. "Let go of me. I'm not afraid of you!" she cried.

The lady Marine laughed. "Oh a feisty one."

A Marine officer ran up to her and saluted. "Vice Admiral Mallon, there are several government agents that would like to speak with you. Something about an escaped slave." 

Sabrina's gasped in fear. Vice Admiral Mary Mallon raised a curious eyebrow. "Could that be you little one?" Sabrina nodded, her lips quivering. "They killed my mother and they're gonna kill me next..."  

Mary sighed and gently lowered Sabrina to the deck. "Take her to my quarters and keep her there," she told her subordinate. "I'll deal with our government friends." The black suited agents waited at the edge of the gangplank, not hiding their discomfort at being so close to the ship of "Bloody Mary" herself. Mary paused at the railing and nodded curtly at them. "How can I help you boys? Make it quick. I'm about to set sail." 

"Vice Admiral, we're looking for an escaped slave, an eleven year old girl by the name of Sabrina Allgood. She's wanted for high crimes against Lord Manfredd Swann." 

Mary pressed an index finger against her right temple and thought it over. "Eleven year old slave girl? Oh my, sounds dangerous. Hmm...no I don't think I've seen one lately." 

"We have reason to believe she may have boarded your ship. We'd appreciate it if you conducted a thorough search of your hold." 

Mary shook her head. "I don't think so. Like I said I have an important mission to take care of and I don't have time for this nonsense." The agents shifted uncomfortably. Suddenly Mary sneezed in their direction, causing them to back away several steps. "Oh my I seem to have come down with a bug." She sneezed again, even louder. "It might be ebola actually." 

"You know what forget about it Ma'am. I'm sure this ship is clear. Have a good voyage!" one of them cried. Mary smiled as the agents ran off into the distance as if the devil himself was nipping at their heels. She gave the order to shove off and headed to her quarters. The girl sat anxiously by her desk. The poor little thing kept her gaze downcast and her hands folded across her lap. Mary knelt in front of her and tilted her chin up.   

"I can take you as far as Water 7. After that you're on your own. Oh and I hope you don't mind a little case of the flu. It's been running around the ship lately. I can't always control my...er....my outbursts."

"Why are you helping me?"  

"I'm no saint, but I do know what it was like being a slave once upon a time."  _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 24, 2012)

_*The East Blue/Helen...*_
Helen followed the gunshots around the corner. She found Van standing casually in the middle of the rubble strewn street, smoking revolver by his side. The downed bounty hunters groaned in pain around him, all non lethal wounds, kneecaps, arms, shoulders. The fact that he did all this while partly inebriated was all the more impressive. Van twirled his custom made revolver around and holstered it in one smooth motion. "Well I guess you have things handled," Helen remarked dryly, strapping her greatsword to her back. "Nothing like a little target practice to get the juices flowing," the gunslinger replied nonchalantly. 

"Thank you for the aid by the way." She patted her left arm cast. "I'm not exactly one hundred percent at the moment." 

"Much obliged. I'd do the same for any lady..." He paused and scratched his hair. "Well the pretty one's at least."  

Helen strode towards the groaning Bounty Master and lifted him off the ground by his collar. She gestured at the ruined street and blown out storefronts."See all this damage you caused by chasing me? You're going to pay for it."

"Like hell I will!"    

"I seem to remember you had a lock box stuffed with bounty earnings in your office." 

"Don't you dare!" the Bounty Master snarled. 

Helen grinned. "Oh I dare."

It turned out that the bounty hunters on this island were actually nothing more then glorified thugs who made the merchants pay for so-called "Protection money". The grateful townsfolk offered Van and Helen a portion of the bounty hunters earnings but Helen was just grateful for a hot shower and a pillow to rest her head on for the night. Van of course freely accepted all the drinks offered to him. The local doctor even offered to examine her injured left arm. It still felt sore and lifeless, but the doctor assured her that the mending process would take a few weeks. Provided she rested and didn't exert herself of course. Fat chance of that happening. 

Helen arose at dawn. It was time to continue her journey, dressed in plain old jeans, a white sleeveless shirt, and boots. Her hair she wore in a no nonsense ponytail. As usual she had her greatsword, _Heartsbane_, strapped to her back. No one would ever confuse her for a Noblewoman, that was for sure. After bidding farewell to a very hung over Van she managed to hitch a ride on a merchant boat headed for the next island. Her ultimate goal was Reverse Mountain, which meant getting to Loguetown first. She decided not to rush things as she had done last time. There were still many skills which she had yet to master, such as that elusive aura known as the_ "Breath of All Things_". The swordsmen who lurked in the Grand Line were far stronger then anything she had encountered yet. Storm Crow, the man who nearly killed her, immediately came to mind. She needed to be at her very best to face such foes or her journey would be very short indeed.

The captain of the merchant vessel ordered the sails unfurled. Helen singlehandedly (literally since she had only one good arm) pulled the heavy iron anchor from the water. She didn't think anything of it until one of the sailors mentioned that it usually took three of them to raise the anchor. She chuckled and leaned over the railing, taking in the glorious sunrise. What lay over that glimmering horizon was a mystery, but she would look forward to meeting it head on with sword in hand.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2012)

*[Fruit Bore from Sins of the Past Pt. V, War Pigs]​*​
[Full Circle; the Cycle of Sin]​
Three months from now, the words on the lips of those in the East Blue will still speak of how the most feared Pirate Prison, the Dungeon, was destroyed in less than twenty four hours. Never mind that the raid took place at twelve o?clock midnight. And that the bulk of the Marines on the base (including two members of the Black Dogs) had been ordered off base, to the island that was the suspected target of the Ravenbeard crew.  The startling truth however is even grimmer than the public knows. The Official Investigation was conducted by Cipher Pol #1, the East Blue agency, and in their three month investigation they discovered that a misfit crew of forty-five escaped prisoners (including Paulsgrave) from the Shawl Prison Ship and a single Ravenbeard Pirate put over two hundred Marine men and women through whole sale slaughter. The official report also detailed that Marine Commander Eric Sampson did everything in his power to ensure that the Pirates be dealt with, but that wasn?t good enough in the eyes of the World Government, they needed a scape goat, and Eric was the only viable one available.

Two months after the investigation is concluded, the official trail and court martial of Eric ?the Black? started; it becomes a fiasco of name calling and finger pointing. In the end Eric is stripped of his rank and dishonorably discharged from the Marines. He returns to his home in the West Blue where he commits suicide.  Ex Black Dog member Birdwatcher falls into mental instability after discovering that Sabrina Allgood survived his heart attack inducing attack; in a blind fury he attacks and kills the Marines that were tasked in taking him to his trail for the part he played in the events of that faithful day. Later Birdwatcher will adopt the name Night Raven and become a Pirate, within two more months his bounty grows well into the Ninety Million Mark. It?s unknown what his motivation is, but rumor coming in through the Intel market point to he is looking for the Ravenbeard Pirates. Marines codenamed Alpha Dog and Shepard are considered KIA, though their bodies are never found in the burnt out husk of the prison Island.  The last two remaining members of the unit Kassandra Evans (codename Queen Bitch) and Walter Skaqz (codenamed Tick Hound) are recruited into the ranks of Cipher Pol # 9 as per their training with the organization. 

But I suppose this we are getting a wee bit ahead of ourselves, these are stories for another time, let?s step back through history and arrive back at the present day. ~ 

[Marine Base Stone Island]

 ?Judgment of AMON-Ra!? the rabid Marine shouts as he pulled the flaming weapon into position; but the target he wants to line up on has vanished.  ?Wha?!? he questions as a sharp tingling sensation shoots up and down every synaptic relay the Marine has, a vision of Williams hovering over him, a vicious twin ax attack sending him to the ground;  ?Geppou..? but his rage blinded the Marine, and the counter action was too late, Williams with enhanced bone covering his hands slam both his fist just below the base of the Marine?s skull. Like a rocket the man fires toward the ground, his spear spins wildly out of control and levels the large double doors of the Marine base and he himself digs out a small crater just to the left of Shepard.  ?Shit? he mumbles pulling himself to his feet. Panic falls over Alpha while he struggles to spot Williams, but the mad man is nowhere to be seen,  ?S-soru!? ?Soru? he shouts, but as he backs away to start the movement he quickly comes to a halt. Breathing in heavily Williams pulls all the bone that covered his body back into his flesh and he lays a single hand on the Marine?s shoulder and it sinks to the bone. 

 ?You have four fractured ribs, a cracked tibia and two compressed vertebrae; you no longer pose a threat to me.? Williams barks, mostly out of breath. His free hand firmly sinks into Alpha?s back causing the Marine to freeze as Williams? wrapped his fingers around his spine,  ?I still may have use for you, Marine ?til then? stick around.? Williams whispers in Alpha?s ear as he crushes the portion of the spine he held. The Marine?s entire body dims to lifelessness and he collapses to the ground, eyes widened with shock and disbelief. ~ 

[The Dungeon]

?We have a breech!? a Marine shouts toward Eric, the large man pulls his attention from the book he is reading,  ?Where, how many?? he asks as his chair too turns. ?Just one sir, the main entrance.? The Marine replies the sweat rolling down his brow.  ?Dammit Alpha, Mobilize the rest of the troops get them here on the double!? he barks the cigar falling from his clenched teeth.  ?I-I?m afraid that?s impossible sir.? Birdwatcher forces as he falls from one of his doors.  ?Birdwatcher, what in the hell happened to you, don?t tell me you failed too. And what do you mean it?s no use?? he asks angrily, but Birdwatcher only flashes a grin.  ?I may not have been able to capture the Shadow Princess, but she won?t escape this island.? he replies clutching the wound that Steelshanks had inflicted.  ?And they released the prisoners; all our men are either dead or fighting.? he adds, his dark skin tone starting to turn all the paler. 

 ?I-? Eric starts, but he quickly halts.

♫ ?It seems your pride has been stolen
Since you stood up to me
I'll tell you now you know I think I
Really like it
So learn a lesson from someone
Who will never repeat the many
Tragic mistakes of his past?♪​
 ?Williams..? Eric growls as the bandaged maniac, with spinal column in hand, steps into the room. Blood seemed to pour from every inch of his body, though most of it wasn?t his.   ?Well, if it isn?t my old friend. Eric the ?black?.? Williams says, a vile grin spread across his features as he dropped the skull so he could put quotations around the black.  ?You vile monster, I?ll end you now.? Birdwatcher says with a twinge of pain, but he is quickly halted in his movements as Eric again grabs his wrist.  ?Don?t be foolish, if he beat Alpha you should know you can?t beat him in your current condition!? he shouts as Williams starts to advance into the room,  ?Get us outta here, NOW!? he shouts. Birdwatcher hates it, but Eric is right, so grabbing ahold of his superior officer the two vanish through a ground door leaving the communication Marines to face Williams alone.  ~~

It has been almost five hours since the raid started, and even so the closest Marine reinforcements are a day and a half away. Williams walks from the Dungeon, as daybreak threatens, with several files in his hand, a satisfied grin spread across his features, but it quickly falls to a scowl as he is greeted by Sabrina?s personal guard, well at least nine of them, two of which held her weapon and gourd.  ?Well?? he growls, but their connection to Sabrina is so absolute that they cannot speak, they only serve by collecting the two strongest Marines that remain alive, both Shepard and Alpha.  ?Well, don?t stand there looking stupid, get back to the Stinger, we?re moving out.? he growls dismissing their strange behavior. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 25, 2012)

*Somewhere in East Blue*

"Come on. Come on." Arbogast struggled to dig himself out of the hole using little more than his chin as a makeshift shovel. He would occasionally wiggled around a bit in the ground, managing to barely free up a little more space. All in all, the process took roughly 17 hours before he finally could move one of his shoulders enough to force it up through the sand. Although his full arm wasn't free yet, this was a good start. 

About 4 or so hours later, Arbogast had finally managed to pull himself out of the ground, with barely any strength left. His vision was blurred and his legs were wobbly. However, he was surprisingly able to keep his balance. He started to make his way back to what he believed was north, judging by the flora he'd remembered on his way out here. 

As night came, he was headed up a trail, which he was unaware led to the famous Millennium cave. As he made his way up the trail, he finally collapsed just about a hundred feet from the cave entrance. He drifted off to the sleep, his exhaustion getting the best of him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 25, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Nimbas City*]
*Farewell East Blue Part V - The Final Theft VI

---*

Whew. Finally out of that air vent; it certainly took a while to navigate through it, but the sound of rushing air managed to guide him to the exit. Damn narrow spaces, his arms are all sore now. Mumbling, Edo removed the grate of the vent's exit and got out, dusting the dirt off of his exquisite white suit and cape. That museum sure was dirty. Maybe after this whole fiasco, the museum would actually hire someone to clean up the mess he made? Eh, not like he cared. 

"Hello, Kaitou Kid," A calm and almost amused voice greeted him from behind the vent.. "I'm so glad you could finally make it to our little gathering. Finally decided to leave that dusty vent?"

Oh, blast. They'd expected him to be here, huh? Dusting some more dirt off his shoulder in feign serenity, Edo turned around quickly - behind him was that same guy whose voice he had just heard; the suited man and various other guards stationed around the area. He was surrounded. Though, he wasn't just surrounded by people, he was also surrounded by lights meaning sleight of hand would be difficult. He'd need to distract them and then create an opening while they're busy. Smiling, he asked: "How did you know?"

The other man just shrugged and smiled back a rather smug looking grin; he was pleased that his plan had worked. That much was clear. "I am a detective, thief. We tend to know things." He gave a hand signal, and all the lights turned on, pinning him down in a bright beam of argent; not unlike the familiar silver glow of the moon. 

Edo tipped his silk hat down and pulled out his card gun, before shooting multiple times at the lights in quick succession. One by one, the bulbs shattered, and quickly the beam pinning him down dimmed slowly, before completely diminishing. Putting his gun away back inside his pocket, he smirked and looked at the detective. "Well, then tantei-kun, did you know that...a thief is a creative artist who takes his prey in style...but a detective, is nothing more than a critic, who follows in our footsteps."

As he finished his sentence, a single flashbang rolled out of his sleeve and into his hand. Closing his left eye, he threw it down and an explosion of bright light exploded out, blinding all but the thief himself. Reaching inside his pocket immediately after, he produced an inflatable dummy of himself, which he quickly blew up. Removing his cape, Edo sealed up the dummy's air hole before attaching the cape to it and throwing it off the roof, activating the hang-glider via the press of a button. As the inflated Edo glided through the night air, the real Edo Phoenix messed up his hair and put on his guard uniform in one quick movement. 

"Agh...that bastard." He groaned, rubbing his eyes.

"Where did he go?!" One guard shouted, having regained some of his vision, but still wobbling around unsteadily.

"Wait, that's him! Flying over there!" Another one shouted, pointing...roughly in the same direction as the dummy. 

The detective stuck a hand through his hair. "Damn, I was sure I had him on the ropes there...come on, we can still catch him. There's not much wind tonight, so I doubt he could make much distance before we catch up to him."

Following the man's orders, the rest of the guards and the detective left the museum to chase after 'Kaitou Kid', whilst the real thief himself hid away in the back and made his get-away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
_Sabrina sat on a throne carved of human bones. Her skin was as pale as milk, her eyes like two bottomless pits of Stygian darkness. A pair of curved horns sprouted from her forehead, giving her a devil like appearance. All around her Mariejois burned to ashes. The crucified bodies of World Noblemen lined the once golden streets for as far as the eye could see. The moaning of those still clinging to life was like music to her ears. She laughed and licked her lips with a long forked tongue the color of fire. An insane singing voice drifted from down the street. Paulsgrave appeared out of the darkness, holding a bloody and battered Lord Manfredd Swann by the back of the neck. The once proud nobleman thrashed and screamed futilely. When he saw Sabrina his eyes widened and he became silent. Paulsgrave tossed the nobleman before Sabrina's feet and grinned sadistically at her. 

"Let it not be said that Paulsgrave Williams does not keep his promises. My final gift to you my little nightingale."     

Sabrina rose from her throne of bones and slowly stalked towards her prey. The nobleman collapsed to his knees, begging and pleading. Sabrina's shadow materialized behind her. "For my mother..." The shadow sprung into the air, exploding into hundreds of writhing tendrils. The nobleman screamed as the inky tendrils flew through every orifice of his face. He convulsed rapidly and suddenly exploded like an overripe watermelon. 

Sabrina closed her eyes and twirled about dreamily. "No one will ever be able to hurt me again."  

Suddenly the sharp end of a bone carved sword exploded through her midsection. Sabrina's eyes widened as she saw the rotting corpse of Steelshanks standing behind her. *"I need your heart,"* he growled. Sabrina called for Paulsgrave, but when she turned he was already standing in front of her. Ever so slowly his jaws unhinged like that of a python. She screamed as he tore her throat open and ripped out her spine._

Sabrina awoke suddenly in a cold sweat, her mind disoriented and foggy. She tried to sit up but found her body too sore and stiff to respond. A gentle but firm hand grasped her shoulder. Sabrina turned and saw that buffoon Doctor Hawthorne standing over her. "Please Miss Allgood you must rest." 

She slapped his hand away and sat up anyway, ignoring the pain. In the corner she spotted a body bag laying on a table. The sight gave her chills, because she knew who was likely in it. "How long have I been out?" she asked. 

"It has been two days since the transplant." 

"What..." Sabrina paused and ripped off her shirt. Hawthorne looked away. "Oh don't be so modest. It's not like you haven't seen the goods before." There was not a scar or bruise to be seen on her chest, nothing indicating that she had just undergone major surgery. "It doesn't even look like you operated on me," she said in wonderment. 

Hawthorne pushed his gold rim spectacles higher up the bridge of his nose and nodded. "You can thank your Captain for that. Terrifying man that one is. He threatened to flay me alive if you died..."  Hawthorne shuddered as if recalling a terrifying memory. 

"Paulsgrave?" she asked in surprise. 

"Yes. You were in very grave condition, even after the transplant. He used his powers to help speed up your healing and mend your scars. I daresay you might not have made it were it not for his intervention." 

Sabrina pressed her palm against her heart. It beat true like never before, stronger even then her old heart she reckoned. She glanced again at the bodybag on the table and narrowed her eyes. She resisted a shudder as the vivid nightmare came back to her, the sight of Steelshanks' walking corpse. "You collecting dead bodies Doc?" she asked. 

Hawthorne flushed red with embarrassment and he looked away. "I was just finishing up performing an autopsy on that poor fellow Steelshanks and I got to thinking about your ability to manipulate shadows...how both soul and shadow are connected as one. Not just in a metaphysical sense mind you but physiologically as well..."

"In English Doc." 

Hawthorne fiddled nervously with his glasses again and smiled at her in a way she had never seen before. It was almost devilish in fact. "I have a theory you see. Indulge me if you will Miss Allgood."  

Sabrina listened with growing awe as he proceeded to lift the veil on what she thought were the limits of her powers.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 26, 2012)

UC
Lieutenant Kaiser D. Wallmer?
Steelport

Considering how simpleminded this rookie pirate could be, it wasn't that much of a surprise that he ended up in marine base without putting up a fight. Hopefully no marine would ever discover how easy it would be to capture Kai if you went at it with the right approach, but right now he filling his stomach with fine wines and bacon. The cheese he had been given earlier had been turned down, well first spat out and then thrown in the face of the marine that offered it to him. 

The marines that had picked him up were trying to get him back into uniform, well into uniform at least but Kai didn't seem receptive to it nor seemed to pay them much attention as he was snacking, drinking and exploring his way trough the base. While it occurred to him a lot of marines were around, he was so utterly confident.....For no apparent reason......And so dense that the thought that he might end up getting captured never occurred to him. He was just looking at all the cool stuff they had here.

He first ended up going trough his, well that of the lt. he was mistaken for, private stash. Apparently this Wallmer was in charge of moving all kinds of items trough the Blues and while most of it was in the name of the marines he wasn't above getting his hands or earning a bit of extra money by moving some other items on the side. 

Kai was like a kid in a candy store, he was stuffing his pockets, and later bags with all kinds of stuff ranging from fancy cigars to exclusive liquors. One of the things that particularly caught his attention was Wallmer's collection of antique weaponry. And it didn't take long before Kai switched his broken down and crappy weapons for something a bit more flashy and most likely valuable.......Though Kai didn't have much interest in money itself, he just liked shiny and cool stuff.

"Lieutenant we need you you to sign off on the package." One of the marines that had picked him up earlier had caught up with him again. "Sir?......did you put on weight?" Technically? Yes, but most of that was from things he had stuffed down his pants. 

Whatever this package was, the large crate and all the attention it grabbed caught his eye. It's contains seemed to be a mystery but the codes and forms attached to it indicated that this wasn't just a box of rifle parts, something special was inside it. What grabbed Kai's interest was the location it was shipped from last, it was an Winter island he recognized from his days in his old crew. He had only visited once and briefly but they sold all kinds of incredible merchandise there, including a mech dog that nearly blew him up with a missile that he spat out. 

His eyes got big, could it be? With that thing he wouldn't need that ungrateful brat of a.....Mr. Tinkles. He shuddered at the thought of that name, it was too much of a momma's boy anyway. He needed something more super awesome than a sheepdog.

He was just about to use his functioning arm and his teeth to start getting that crate open but just as he was about to do so, a spiky haired individual had joined the party. "What the hell is going on here, and why is that guy drinking my wine." Apparently the real Wallmer had shown up, though him and Kai actually didn't resemble that much besides the almost identical hair styles.

"Wait, I'm confused......Which one is the real Lt.? " One of the two marines that had caught his entire mix up apparently had a lot more trouble keeping the two apart and his partner didn't have much better luck either and just responded with a shrug. 

Some yelling and shoving took place, it wasn't until Kai had dragged the crate towards the door that the marines took notice of him. The UC pirate kept trying to pull the crate trough too small a door frame, the constant banging was what gave his position away.

"Get him!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina invited Paulsgrave to Hawthorne's makeshift operating room. She wanted him there to witness the show, and most importantly to gauge his reaction. A bodybag lay on a table in the center of the room. Dr. Hawthorne nervously unzipped it, revealing the corpse of Steelshanks. His skin had turned the stale color of mottled gray, his flaming red hair brittle like straw. Sabrina frowned slightly at the stitching where she had plunged the dagger into his belly. Any vestiges of guilt that she felt were overshadowed by her thirst for blood. She did what she had to do to survive and made no apologies for it. He wasn't the first victim to be sacrificed in her relentless pursuit of destruction, nor would he be the last. 

Sabrina brought forth her wooden collecting gourd and set it beside the table. The gourd jostled violently back and forth as the restless shadows within clawed incessantly for freedom. "Settle down!" she commanded. The gourd instantly became still. She pulled away the stopper and placed her right hand over the tiny spout. A formless mass of dark matter flew into her grasp, morphing into the vague outline of a human shadow. She gripped the wriggling shadow by the back of the neck. "This is the shadow of that son of a bitch Marine who fucked up my heart." The fact that the shadow hadn't disintegrated meant that Bird Watcher was still alive, out there, somewhere. She swore to repay the favor to him when next they met. Sabrina sighed. Now came the hard part. She opened up Steelshanks' mouth and sent the shadow flying inside. She watched and waited. For several tense seconds, which felt like an eternity, nothing at all happened. 

Sabrina turned on Hawthorne. "You said this would work!"

Steelshanks' body convulsed suddenly in an epileptic fit. Sabrina jumped back and Hawthorne uttered a high pitched scream. Steelshanks sat up bolt right. His eyes snapped open. Gone was the milky white glassiness in his gaze, replaced by a flicker of awareness. Sabrina faced him, barely able to contain her excitement. She snapped her fingers at Steelshanks. "What is your name?" she asked. He stared at her curiously, as if noticing her for the first time. "My..." Suddenly recognition flared. He rasped in a guttural voice, "I am called Bird Watcher...and I...am...*a Marine*."   His hand shot out at her lightning quick. Sabrina was a step ahead. *"STOP!"* she exclaimed in a voice full of command and power, her eyes swirling with inky darkness. Steelshanks' hand froze an inch from her face, trembling violently as their wills clashed. The victor was never in doubt. The light of recognition slowly dimmed from his eyes. He lowered his arm robotically and his shoulders slumped. 

"What is your name?" Sabrina repeated. 

His face contorted in confusion, as if struggling to remember. "I..." 

Sabrina crossed her arms. He was just as dumb as the original. "Your name is *Steelshanks*." 

"My name is Steelshanks." 

"Better. And whom do you serve?" 

The answer came quick and without hesitation. "I serve you." 

Sabrina laughed giddily. She turned Steelshanks around and pointed at Paulsgrave. "You also serve him." 

Steelshanks nodded. "As you say." 

Hawthorne's hand shot up from the corner. "And me." 

"No, not you!" 

She gazed at the wooden gourd, filled close to bursting with shadows. The possibilities simply floored her, an army of unquestionably obedient zombies who didn't feel pain or fatigue, and who would continue to fight until either they themselves or their enemy was destroyed. She half turned towards Paulsgrave and smiled in ecstasy. "So what do you think Captain?" She just knew that a sadistic mind like his would make full use of this new resource at their disposal.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 26, 2012)

*[Sin with a Grin; End Marine Base Stone Island]​*​
[The Gears and Sound of Madness, The Ravenbeard Pirates]​
The dark wood that comprised the deck of the Stinger ran red, with the blood of damned combat. Sitting at the epicenter in a throne composed skeletal remains was Williams. A placid look crossed his features as the sound of a fight echoed across the deck. In Williams’ hand was a skull fashioned into a drinking cup, in it sloshed a dark red wine, closing his eyes he takes in a waft of the drink before taking a sip as if he were a refined gentleman, but the moment is ruined with the sound of a body slamming harshly off the ship’s deck. One of the shawl prisoners now hovered menacingly over one of the Stone Island Prisoners, a chipped sword covered in blood and sinew is gripped firmly in his hand as the other wrapped into the beaten man’s hair.  An apologetic look briefly flashes in the pirate’s eyes before he looks up to the mad man sitting in the throne of death.  “Roll his head to me, of I’ll remove yours from you.” Williams simply states as he picked the bottle of wine back up filling him another skull full.

See, even with the supplies they took from the base, a sizable cargo, Williams felt that the increase in Pirates (almost a hundred extra men) were too many to keep fed, he only wanted around seventy five total men, or about thirty extra. So he implemented a deranged plan; he will shave the extra off by only having the most savage on his crew, so he started to make them fight to the death ~     

[Two Days Ago]
“C-Captian!” a Pirate shouts as his weary eyes finally fall on the figure he wanted to see, though why anyone would want to see Paulsgrave Williams is beyond me. The man himself was beaten and bruised head to toe, and one of his arms(the left one) hung lifeless at his side while in the other he clutched the bone saber that Williams himself had crafted from his very body.  “You nine, get on the ship before the sun reduce you to mere vapor.” Williams commands Sabrina’s personal guard waving them on with the files he had obtained in hand.  “And you” he growls with a visceral tone and his brown eyes locking with the man’s light blue.  “why are you not on the Stinger?” he growls as the man offers him the weapon forged of calcium. “Captain, I have bad news…” he says, his whole disposition shifting to a nervous tone, to Williams’ chagrin.

“Sir, your commander… Steelshanks… he, he is dead and Ms. Allgood… well she may not make it off the Island.” He states, his lower lips quivering more with each account of bad news.  “If one losses a dog, you merely get a new one.” he states, refereeing to Steelshanks.  “And if a songbird goes silent, a new one is as easily snatched from the trees.” he continues, referring to Sabrina, while waving the whole situation off. Being one of the remaining Shawl Prisoners the man stands there, a deepening look of confusion spreading across his features. “Bu-but isn’t Ms. Allgood your right hand? What was that entire speech all about below deck then?” he asks, and nips at Williams’ ire as a scowl digs deeply into his features as the remaining ‘Night Guards’ (Sabrina’s personal guard) shuffle aboard the Stinger and quickly head below deck. Williams walks up to the man and grab him by the collar of his shirt; Williams is very unimposing standing only 5’6”; and pulled him down so they stood eye to eye.  “Luckily.” he snorts throwing the man back,  “I am of such that a missing appendage can be easily replaced.” he states walking pass the man leaving the bone cutlass in his hands.  “Stay relevant to me, and I’ll line your pockets with Beli.” Williams simply states, similar to what he told Steelshanks, if one were to believe his stories of that encounter.    

The man shudders at the thought of being Williams’ lap dog, and he quickly acts before he could think. “I don’t want this.” He bites, but at the last second he tries to catch himself. But it was far too late; he became irrelevant with that statement. Williams was on him quicker than the poor fellow could scream, a quick turn and twist and the bones in the man’s right arm are turned and contorted in a fashion that shouldn’t even be possible and with that the bone white sword is shoved though the man’s lower jaw and into his brain,  “Consider yourself dismissed.” Williams huffs turning back to the Stinger, then he boards. Placing his hand on the bone reinforced railing William controls the bone that he wrapped around the forward hull, as if a demon itself the ship literally frees itself from its beached predicament.  “Fire..” he orders walking toward the door leading to the lower decks. The Stinger’s canons roar to life one final time setting off caches of gun powder that the new Ravenbeards had placed over the island. In the breaking dawn Stone Island painted the horizon red. 

[Below deck]

Hawthorne sat in his chair large beads of sweat rolled down his face, and his gold rimmed glasses dangled precariously between two fingers. The surgery on the shadow princess was a success, but how long Sabrina would live is now up to her will to stay alive.  A shiver runs up the doctor’s spin and his glasses fall to the table he felt eyes on him, turning to the opened door his heart stopped, he may be the next to need a heart as his gaze fell on Paulsgrave Williams. The man’s sickly yellow skin shown through the torn and shredded bandages that he wore,  “She is still relevant to me, she dies.” Williams states pulling away from the door frame,  “you will be short to follow.” he snorts turning away from the room; this was the second time in the past two days that his livelihood was placed on the survival of another.   “What? This isn’t fair first Pazzo, now her?” he asks turning the rolling chair toward the door. Williams pauses,  “The fat man’s life is of little concern of to me; his and his pet dog can be dealt with doctor.” Williams states as he starts to walk away.

 “You still charge me with too much!” he pleads back,  “The procedure was a success; it’s up to her now!” he adds pulling himself from his chair. Williams now being stopped a second time actually steps into the room, the files he is toting is dropped on an empty table as he approaches the terrified man.  “Explain.” the lunatic demands. Hawthorne shivers again taking a step back,  “Eh? Um… A heart transplant is a complex surgery… I’m surprised I was able to do it giving the limited medical equipment I have…” he explains, though with each word he spoke though a vile grimace carved deeper and deeper into Williams’ features..  “Wait!” he screams as Williams lifted a hand toward him,  “Heart Transplants is a risky procedure, not only could she have died on the table, she could come down with an infection, reject the heart… even….” he shudders at what he is about to say  “Even if she beats the odds, it will be months even years before she can be an active combatant again… suicide from depression in the first three months after this procedure is 80%...” he says, if Sabrina had any relevance left in her to this mad man, this may have flushed it.

Shadow Sabrina felt the unease in the room and even in the change of Williams himself, dropping his arm back to his side Williams approaches Sabrina, pulling the covers from her he pulls her shirt up, and looks over the work, lifting a hand he starts to reach for the closure. Both Hawthorne and Shadow Sabrina snatch his hand. Williams looks harshly at the shadowy doppelganger and it instantly relinquished its hold, the look Williams gave it told it that if he wanted Sabrina dead, it wouldn’t be able to stop him.  “Release me Doctor.” Williams bites tossing the man back toward his chair.  “Are you crazy? You mess with that, you’d kill her for sure” Hawthorne shouts pulling himself back to his feet. But he had angered Williams and the man quickly grabs the doctor by his temples, his fingers sink to the bone of the skull,  “Do not underestimate me doctor.” Williams barks pulling Hawthorne’s skull from his flesh, tuning it this way and that Williams allows the doctor to see his own body in a new light,  “Did I kill you?” he snaps pushing the skull back in place.  Hawthorne’s head spins and he quickly has to seat himself, Williams simply snorts as he turns back toward Sabrina and removes his gloves and tattered bandages from his hands.

Walking back up on her he pulls her shirt up a second time, his hand slips between her breasts and through her skin, with a gentle pull her rib cage is pulled up through her chest.  “You’ve done a sloppy job.” Williams remarks,  "this would have never healed properly.” he adds as the tips of his fingers lightly sink into the skin of the bone itself. Moments later the crack in the breast bone stitches back together and heals. Pushing it back into the flesh he turns toward Hawthorne.  “Did you know, doc. That the entire body is regulated by its Marrow?” he asks, but the doctor, still trying to gather himself, only gives a dismissive look.  “Well, let’s fix this whole heart rejection mess then.” he states as he pulled his hand free, a moment later his other hand lands on her arm, and it sinks in and delves deeper and into the bone. Hawthorne now stands and walks over to Williams as he opens his free hand.  “What are you doing?” he asks cautiously, Williams doesn’t even turn his gaze.  “Pulling a harvest.” he replies as a spongy like blood begins to pool in the palm of his hand.  “Is.. is that marrow?” he asks pushing his glasses up the bridge of his nose. Williams brown eyes cut toward Hawthorne,  “Yes.” he replies as he pulled his hand free of her arm, rolling the marrow he lifts her shirt again and plunges his hand in, quite literally for the second time inside a day a man wrapped his hand around her heart, though this time it did nothing to stress or harm the body nor organ.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 26, 2012)

~~

His fingers then sinks into the chamber and walls of the heart and he releases the marrow and forces it to replicate and overtake everything that was Steelshank’s blood and being, this heart was now hers, well that is how her body viewed it.  “A scar doesn’t suit my nightingale.” Williams muses as he pulls his hand back up,  “This however may lightly sting.” he states. Allowing a hand to sink back into her arm he quickly yanks back, the entire scar, healing skin, stiches and all are pulled free of her body. Tossing it to the side, it hits Hawthorne in the face, Williams allows that hand to sink into her other arm.  “You fool, she’ll bleed out now!” the doctor shouts as he franticly pulled at the stiches and flesh that stuck to his face. Sabrina then starts to bleed profusely, but Williams remains calm as both hands sink into the core of her arms, this is the part that was about to hurt, he was about to make her body forget it had ever had a surgery. Sabrina’s entire body stiffens and arcs, but the wound quickly stitches closed, in a few moments the process was over and Sabrina seemed to rest peacefully as Williams pulled his hands free.  “She’ll pull through, but she’ll be out for a while. Watch over her.” he snorts as he starts to walk away. As William hit the door, Hawthorne was examining Sabrina, her body ne’er showed bruise or scarring.  “How is this possible?” he asks.  “I forced her body to heal itself…. Tell me Doc, have you heard of Cipher Pol number 9?” he asks waving the files he had retrieved from Stone Island. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2012)

*Steelport Marine Base...*

At the desk of a small office room, a short man in a lab coat filled out a stack of forms that had come with the most recent delivery. The man had grey skin and sunken eyes. His most striking feature was his messy yellow hair which stuck out from all sides, except from a small balding spot on his scalp. 

*Dr. Stavio
Head Marine Scientist of East Blue*

Stavio himself hadn't even known what was really in the box yet. He had, as of yet, been only made aware of the fact that it was extremely valuable. The orders were that it was to be shipped through East Blue to South Blue. The reasons for this were unknown. This was the first time he had not been told about the item ahead of time, which made it all the more frustrating.

Stavio had just finished filling out the last page of one of the documents as he rubbed his forehead in annoyance. "Alright, I suppose that's done. Might as well get the blasted thing out of here as soon as p-"

The door to his office burst open, causing the scientist to stumble out of his chair. "What in Oda's name is this? Can't I get a moment of peace!?" The man who had entered the office was Shinsou, a relatively young marine officer who had only recently been stationed at the base. "I'm sorry sir, but we've got a situation. Apparently some sort of spy has infiltrated the base by unknown means. He's attempting to make off with the curent delivery, sir."

"What?! How did he...?" Stavio paused for a moment, then frowned at Shinsou. "Nevermind. If it's just one man Nerbitt and Wallmer should be able to take care of it. Just make sure he doesn't leave the base."

*Steelport Marine Base Main Docking Bay...*

As Kai proceeded to fight off several marines, Wallmer drew two pistols from his belt. "The delivery is one thing, but you're not getting away with my good wine. That stuff cost a fortune." As he aimed for Kai, he was suddenly hit in the head by something small and feathered, knocking onto his back. "What the hell?" 

Dapper scrambled to his feet, and trembling slightly, addressed Kai. *"You moron! What kind of mess did you get yourself into now?!"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 26, 2012)

*[End of the Artifact]​*
[The Merchant of Death]​

The thunderous sound of paw on floor can be heard down the winding corridor, nothing was going to stop Jackie, not from getting to Vercci and ripping his throat out. But as she rounded a corner her forward momentum is forced to a grinding halt. Curled slivers of wood cut up from the polished hard wood floor as she skids several feet. Her first instinct is this was an enemy trying to halt her. Her solid black lips curl back on her mouth, showing that she had more to play with than just the seven and a half inch steak knives that protruded from her lips. Though the scent that hung in the air was actually familiar to her, it wasn’t until this thing took its hood off that she allowed her lips to slip back over her teeth and gums, this thing… puppet looked like a caricature of Samuel. When it spoke that took the cake, behind the whirling gears and the jerky movement the voice that accomplice it was indeed Arkins. To this point her ears were pinned to the back of her head, a defensive posture taken by cats to protect them, but they slowly rise. The question itself was rather ridiculous and one of those large paws leaves the ground and covers her face.

‘No, no. She was the queen of Sheba’ she thought as she allowed her paw to slide down the length of her face, and as it fell from her pointed fangs she began to open her mouth to speak when a scream echoed down the hallway, so rather than speaking (though the blue sari should have been a dead giveaway) she took a deep breath and allowed her body to further shrink back to her human form,  “That scream sounded too girly to be Dianna, but we cannot be too sure.” she says darting past the puppet man. Despite his new clunky stature the puppet Arkins more or less kept up with Jackie as she bolted down the winding hall. Toward the end of the corridor they come to a door that stood wide open, upon clearing the thresh hold they behold quite the sight. 

Bodies lay convulsing on the ground, foam dripping from the corners of their mouths as they lay in their own bodily fluids. On a large, oversized, king sized bed Vercci lay on his back screaming bloody murder as Dianna hovered over him.  “Shut up you big baby.” she snaps pushing her electric weapon deep into his family jewels. A yellow current of electricity covers his body as a rather lady like scream leaves the man.  “You two took your damn sweet time.” Dianna huffs largely ignoring puppet Arkins.  “I was starting to get bored.” she adds almost playfully as she electrocutes him again.  “Alright, alright that’s enough; I need to ask him where the book is.” Jackie states as she started to walk toward her friend. Dianna pauses, then points to an open room across the way;  “It’s in there.” Dianna replies starting to push the weapon back into Vercci’s scrotum. 

 “Try to leave him conscious Dianna; I think Arkins may have some questions for him.” she states as she goes to collect the book. ~~ 

*[Some Kind of Monster]*​

[How to Make a Monster, the Ravenbeard Pirates]​
_ “Captain, Ms. Allgood wishes to see you in Hawthorne’s office.”_  ~~ 

This is the request that brought the mad man from his gladiatorial games; though he had grown board of the men killing one another after the day’s before fighting. So this was a welcome distraction. Before him was his little nightingale, the good doctor and a body bag that was placed on a table in the center of the room. Hawthorne gives a nervous glance toward both Sabrina and the heavily bandaged Paulsgrave as he allowed his hand to nervously land on the zipper. Not missing an opportunity to strike fear where it needed to be Williams gives the deranged Doctor a slight grin, a low ‘gulp’ barely audible escapes Hawthorne’s throat as he quickly turns from the two and unzips the bag. The contents weren’t surprising, it was the corpse of Steelshanks as it went through the process of decomposition; its skin tone was a cloudy grey and his fiery red hair dry as straw. As the wooden gourd is pulled next to the table Williams takes a seat, his interest was instantly perked. What followed was an intriguing show, and he thought that his nightingale may kill the good doctor when she accused him of claiming something may work. 

Williams however stays silent, and watched. Pushing a shadow into a dead body was a strange notion or thought. The fact that Hawthorne thought of it brought even more questions to the front of the madman’s mind, though he could not make the first motions to ask as Steelshank’s body convulsed and seemed to come alive as it sat up. Hawthorne releases a rather unflattering scream as he leaped away from the living dead, but a vile grin only crawls across Williams’ features. Even as the Marine Birdwatcher’s shadow fought Sabrina for dominance over his free will. But there was never no question in Williams’ mind whom would win and he stands to his feet, the sense in the air as he walked up to his right hand was a feeling of sheer venom and malice, but it wasn’t directed nor was it focused, the mad man was consumed with sheer vile glee about the whole situation. 



			
				SH4L said:
			
		

> “So what do you think Captain?”



Is the question put forth, but words for the first time in a long time escaped the mad man, he couldn’t even muster a song. Simply placing a hand on Sabrina’s shoulder he walked past her.  “I must say my Nightingale. You have simply outdone yourself; you are no longer my Shadow Princess, nor the title queen appropriate.” he states walking up to the reanimated corpse. Placing a gloved hand on the man’s shoulder he begins to walk around him.  “You are now my Nyx.” he lowly states [Nyx is the Greek goddess of the night] but his curiosity now got the better of him, could he command dead bone.  “I’m curious now.” he mutters with a vile grin as he allowed his hand to sink into Steelshanks’ body and into the bone. There it was, the pulse of Marrow, and that vile grin deepens, he indeed could.  “And you, my good doctor. Welcome to the family.” Williams states as Bone started to grow from the zombie’s body. ~~


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2012)

*Overkills.*

Having dealt with the encounter of the strange bat lady, Daante, Heather and Sougo made their way to the port of St Helens after a good night’s rest. It wasn’t long before Heather was reunited with her ship and it was clear she was happy to see it though would not show any emotion. 

“I gotta say I’ve missed this ship.” Dante said climbing aboard it, “Feels like home now.”

Heather flashed a glare at him. “It’s my ship and don’t you forget it. I should actually start charging you rent.”

“You’ll get an IOU and you know it.” Dante said dismissively

“And I’ll cash in every last one of them.” Heather said with a distressingly evil smirk. 

“Dante!” the little body of Ike flew into the man knocking him to the ground. “Hey little buddy, how’s it goin? You had a good adventure?”

Ike looked up at him with starry eyes and was about to go on an epic non stop yarn of all the stuff they got up to before Dante clamped his mouth shut. “In a minute little guy.” 

He stood up and walked over to Kiya, Shinpachi, Anya and Vergil. The atmosphere was tense between Vergil and the other three. The trio looked like they had seen better days, with a few burns dotted around their bodies. Kiya’s attire had been especially burnt to the point that she had an entirely new set of clothes on, sporting a modest sports jersey and shorts. Vergil was as clean as a whistle.

“Apparently your brother thinks that saving kids from a burning building, that he set on fire, is a waste of energy!” Shinpachi yelled.

“What?” Dante asked.

“Calm yourself. The fire was not set off intentionally. My sword knocked over a lantern that was positioned over some dry wood.” Vergil said not even looking at them. His eyes seemed to be elsewhere.

“That’s not the point!” Kiya said angrily, “You were at fault, accident or not, you should have felt some modicum of responsibility. You were happy to let those kids burn!”

“It makes no difference to me whether they lived or died. It was a waste of time, now your bodies are beaten and bruised for no reason. However I am through discussing this.” Vergil climbed to the crow’s nest and remained there in the lotus position.

“I’m not sure he fits in with the rest of us.” Anya said “He should leave.”

“Ughh….ok look I’m hungry. I’ll fix us some dinner and we can discuss it once we’ve cooled down some. No point making decisions when we’re tired and hungry. Though gotta say Kiya, I’m liking that look.” Dante said as he walked off to the kitchen. He spotted some herbs on the counter and opened the pouch to smell them. “Strange. I guess one of those guys must have picked it up.” 

Dante put the herb in some oil and started to fry it to add to the lentils he had made, to go with his curried chicken.

“Aha! Something smells delicious!” a voice boomed from outside, Dante smiled bubt looked utterly exhausted upon hearing it.

“Hey dad….yeah just finishing up now.” Dante took a large spoonful to taste it. It was good! But as he swallowed he felt strange. Really strange. It was like he was pumped up full of adrenaline and wanted to explode which is exactly what he did, in a metaphorical sense. His devil fruit powers exploded and a large translucent bubble emanated from him and surrounded a massive area.

There was a strange silence, then he felt a familiar weightlessness as he saw the contents of the kitchen all fly up alongside him, from their original position and crash down around him. The ship rocked like crazy and Dante was ejected from the kitchen out to the deck.

He looked out around him. People were missing. He saw Sougo, Vergil, Heather, and the odd bat naked lady. He had no idea where the others were or why there was half of the pier present but no island; nor why there was a really freaky ship facing theirs all of a sudden.

“Something tells us we’re not in Kansas anymore.”


*The rest of them*

Ike, Kiya, Shinpachi, Anya and Dangil were suddenly on a nice beach. 

“Hah! You see Ike if you wish for things hard enough they do come true!” Dangil boomed happily as Ike went starry eyed and started to make sandcastles, as he had wished he could do. Anya reprimanded him for not wishing for something better. Dangil smiled and looked over to the two boats in the far off distance. He felt a shiver down his spine, something he had not felt in a while. 

“I’m not sure I like whatever is on that ship. You don’t mind if I go and check on them do you?” The huge man in the loincloth said to Kiya.

“Uh…” she was still utterly disorientated and just waved him off in a half confused manner. Dangil ran into the breaking surf and began swimming towards the ships.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2012)

*[Meeting on Dark Tides]​*​
[The Overkills meet the Ravenbeards]​

Pulling his hand away from Steelshanks, William only relents the modification of the creature long enough so he could decide how he wanted to outfit his rabid hound. Pulling a hand to his chin the maniac walked around Steelshanks as if he were a judge, looking up and down his form,  “We can truly make a monster of you.” he firmly states, a wild uncontrolled look floated in the back of his eyes as he started to reach for the man a second time, but before he could start the process anew one of the pawns broke into the room, he was almost in a fit as beads of sweat rolled down his face, “Captain… a ship, a ship. It appeared beside us!” he exclaims pointing a finger up deck, as if wanting the bandaged man to follow. Pausing from what he was doing, or about to do he cuts a hard glance at the man,  “And why did you not come and tell me when you first spotted the ship?” Williams asks, venom buried deep in the tones of his voice. A nervous frown covers the man’s features, “You misunderstand sir, the ship it just appeared from nowhere and landed in the sea beside us!” he shouts as a three foot spike slide from the top of Paul’s wrist. “It didn’t sail toward us, I SWEAR!” the man cries as he pulled his arms over his head as he ducked.

 “Know this, I spare you on curiosity alone, now clean yourself and mop this office after you done with that.” he growls stepping over a puddle of piss the man released. As Williams walked out the door, the spike he had created slides back into his arm.  “He continues  to do that, he’s going to make himself sick…” Hawthorne mumbles pushing his spectacles back up the bridge of his nose, the thought of being welcomed into this ‘family’ ran shivers up his spine, was he truly as sick as the rest of these lunatics to garner such a welcome, and from the mad man himself. This was almost disheartening, and as he looked back to Steelshanks he felt a small portion of his humanity leave him, this was after all his idea. ~ 

[Above Deck]

 “Well now.” Williams remarked as he pushed the door open, it looked as if the man was telling the truth. It came all the more apparent as he approached the forward railing of the Stinger. There was a portion of a harbor with the ship and it slowly sank beneath the waves. “It be strange captain, that ship be appearing from nowhere.” A man said as he walked up to Paulsgrave. Williams didn’t cut the man a glance as he placed his hands on the railing of the dark black ship as it bobbed in the waves, his eyes narrow as he spots a Jolly Roger fluttering in the breeze. It was a flag he didn’t quite recognize, but if these Pirates were reckless enough to simply drop into their laps, then he’d be gracious enough to show them the err of their ways.  “Pull alongside them, and give a warning barrage.” he orders. “Aye Captain.” The large man replies, turning he cups both hands over his mouth. “Raise the Colors! Swing starboard and roll out the nines, prepare for boarding!” he shouts, the crew drop what they were doing and quickly start to adjust rigging and pushing canons into place. The Overkills were far to disoriented from the sudden Teleportation to realize just how much danger they were now in as the Stinger swung to their left.  “FIRE!” Williams shouts as a tremendous roar snaps the Overkills out of their daze as the hard iron shells fly over their deck, though they land harmlessly in the sea behind them. 

The bat woman is the first to realize the true danger they were in as she sees Williams as he makes his way to the railing facing them, She bares her fangs dangerously as he raises a gloved hand,  “Take the ship.” he orders dropping the arm. The woman didn’t really understand the significance of ‘take the ship’ but when grappling hooks and boarding planks slammed into their ship it was clear this man meant harm and she was the first on the Overkill’s ship to take action. Her large leathery wings stretch to their limits as she prepared to take flight, Heather is the first to see what was about to happen, she could only hope the bat woman’s speed outweighed her straight line tactics and with an ear splitting screech she leaps into battle. Unfortunate for her though, Williams is far, far stronger than Dante and he sees that attack coming quite clearly.  “You’re a strange one.” he says while stepping into the attack, a gloved hand fires out with unseen speed and wraps around the blind woman’s throat, snatching her from mid-flight. 

The creature freezes as she feels the relentless grip of the mad man tighten,  “I wonder what your bones look like?” he asks with a genuine puzzled tone as he starts to allow his fingers to bypass her flesh. In a desperate struggle she slashes at the man, but even as she cuts him with her long strong claws, he simply laughs at her and tightens his grip on her throat all the more,  “Maybe I should pacify you a bit first.” he lightly whispers as his fingers stop their decent into her skin, and his grip actually starts to tighten. Her world going fuzzy, she can only think to do one thing, and a sharp sonic scream is released point black in Williams’ face, giving a sense of vertigo, and in that moment the gamble paid off and Williams’ hold wavers, but what the creature does next is a mistake. Taking her chance she sinks her fangs into the side of Williams’ neck, and draws a deep drink, this however was more than the bat woman bargained for. Williams’ blood was a cesspool of disease, and she sickened is forced to spit the tainted drink out.  “Ah, not that tasty was it?” Williams asks redundantly regaining his vice like grip on the bat’s neck, then with a swift motion, as the Ravenbeards started to board the ship, Williams slams the bat woman into the deck of the Stinger with enough force the boat seemed to rock. ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Steelport Marine Base*]
*Hurricane Touchdown - the Steelport Arc

--*-

Hm. He'd been tailing this guy for quite a while now. If his memory served him correctly, the person he's been shadowing is called Kai, a pirate from Lougetown with a penchant for raising cain and an appetite for destruction. Part of some obscure unnamed crew, isn't the brightest fellow around but has a powerful devil fruit and has a very high bounty nearly four times his.

Edo was always a man who looked for opportunities, and what he had right here could be considered one. As Kaitou Kid, were he to be associated or even noticed with Kai, his bounty would undoubtedly rise up higher than usual not only because of his high profile, but also because the guy had a tendency to rain destruction wherever he went, and stir up a giant mess.

And oh boy has this guy stirred up one hell of a mess. 

Somehow, the guy has managed to get his arm broken, and through various shenanigans, Marines have somehow mistook him for an Officer, and being such a dense guy, followed along with no idea what was happening. The ruse was...shoddily done, to say the least. He pocketed every shiny thing in sight with no stealth involved, and was eventually found out by the Marines when the real guy came in. 

Now, they're in a fight. But despite that, he seems to be focused on a crate of wine? What kind of wine even was it? Was it valuable? Eh. He'd find out later; since this idiot seems hell-bent on taking the damn thing along with him anyway. 

Anyway, him and some other guy - Daniel Dapper, was it? Some guy who used energy steroids to turn himself into animals, or something. Just another weirdo to add to this batch of clowns. He seemed to have that Wallmer goof down, for the time being, but there were some other Marine reinforcements coming in already. 

As one of the Marines rushed towards Daniel Dapper from behind, sabre in hand, charging against the oblivious pirate, Edo took out his card gun and shot two shots; one at his hand, disarming him, and one in front of him as a warning shot.

Immediately, the Marines and Wallmer turned their heads to the source of the shot. Under the brilliant ray of the crescent moon, was stood a man dressed in a brilliant white suit and tophat, cape fluttering along the night wind, gun in hand and with a smug grin on his face. It was...

"The Magician Under the Moonlight..." Wallmer mumbled. "Kaitou Kid. The infamous thief from the East Blue who's been roaming the seas stealing valuable gem-stones..."

The thief merely tipped his hat in response and replied with a smile and: "I see my reputation has even spread across to such faraway places in the East Blue. I am honoured that the Lieutenant Wallmer knows of my name."

Wallmer narrowed his eyes. "What are you even doing here, thief? This place has no valuable gems! It is out of your jurisdiction!" He shouted angrily. 

Edo gave a sigh in mock sympathy. "Alas, Lieutenant, just as nothing is out of the reach of the brilliant silver light of the moon, there is nothing out of my boundaries either. But, don't worry, tonight I am not here to steal any goods. I am here for my own personal benefits."

Without warning, the Marines down below opened fire on Edo, who elegantly leaped off the roof-top and landed next to the group of Marines who had fired. "I am not one to advocate violence, but if you insist on this behaviour, I may have to draw my blade. Is this what you want?" He asked softly, hand already on the hilt of his military sabre .

Disregarding his warning, a nervous looking Marine raised his gun and aimed at Edo...

Before swiftly being cut down, along with the rest of his platoon of five, in one swift movement of his sabre. Shallow wounds, but enough to make sure they won't be getting up for a while. "[COLOR=RoyalBlue]Don't say I didn't warn you[/COLOR]."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 27, 2012)

Steelport Marine Base
UC

Things were pretty hectic already, but the appearance of Dapper and later the mysterious gentleman thief known as the Kaitou Kid made his spectacular entrance. This was all lost on Kai though, he was struggling with pushing that over sized crate trough that undersized doorway and considering he had one arm in a caste, this was no easy feat. Dapper had called out to him, but made the mistake of going with an insult instead of flattery. As if the future Pirate King would respond to moron? 

With his back to the action, he didn't see a marine coming at him from behind but those hands on his shoulder caught his attention alright. Finally he focused on the threat of the marines and halted his attempt to move the crate to another location. "Wind Gale Fist!" His DF enhanced punch blew the marine away, it was with his off hand but Kai was more than capable of stomping fodders like it was nothing. "Alright, I'll just do it here and unleash my super awesome robot hound here!" He was still convinced a Karakuri cyborg dog was waiting for him inside that crate.

He inhaled deeply. Edo, having trailed Kai long enough to predict what was going to happen quickly made himself scarce. Dapper loudly cursed and dove for cover, yelling at the rest of the UC who had just joined the scene as well. *"That moron is at it again!"* They weren't sure what to expect, but instinctively braced themselves.

"Wind Vortex!" The airblast in the enclosed space of this storage room of the marine base sent a lot of marines flying and with them largely being out for the count, Kai had time to pursue his interest of the crate's contains again. While the rest of the UC were about to join him, he was already gnawing and clawing at the crate but it didn't look like he was going to get anywhere. 

"It seems I'm not the only who's curiosity with piqued by this mystery box?" He mused to himself, Edo had somehow made it next to Kai. "Let me try that." Kai removed his mouth from the crate, confused by this guy and unsure if required a smacking or not. But when Edo quickly and casually opened the crate, Kai focused on the mystery inside. "Introducing, my cyborg dog." He proclaimed as he pulled the object out of the crate. "Kaiser Junior 2.0!" He held 'puppy' high in the air.

"Huh?" Something was off, it was awfully big and human looking for a cyborg dog. That wasn't odd, because it was a girl around Kai's age with long silver hair. "Wait.....Something seems off about this?" No shit.

He glanced at Edo, seeing if he knew more about this. The Kaitou Kid was rubbing his chin and inspecting the girl, there was more to this girl than met the eye. That much was obvious. 

Kai misinterpreted that look of interest for one of lustful interest, only then it suddenly clicked with him. "Of course!" He yelled out as he gently lowered the girl down. "This is one of those sex dolls, that's why all these perverts are after this thing!" While he was only 17, he had seen some shit, he knew what was going on here. "You know, you should have just opened this in private......It's kinda creepy dude." Somehow he was convinced Edo knew that this crate had contained a sex doll.

"What are you doing with that girl?" Adora, and the rest of the UC, had joined Kai at this point and she wasn't the only one wondering why Kai and that mysterious guy were standing over an unconscious girl in the middle of this chaos. "Oh no need to get jealous babe, now that you're officially my soulmate I've got my hands full satisfying you." He explained. "This is just a sex doll, I think this guy ordered it." He pointed at Edo.

"Anyways, let's leave this guy to his sick and twisted sex acts with artificial women.....We should probably get out of here....Wait where did all those marines come from?" He had been so distracted and utterly disinterested before that he never quite got a clear picture of the number of marines around, but now they were back and with reinforcements.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2012)

*Steelport Base...*

As Commander Nesbitt made his way down to the main docking bay, he glanced around at the scattered marines, laying down either unconscious or moaning in pain. It seem this group had indeed caused a bit of a ruckus. 

He immediately made out Lieutenant Wallmer who stood with a large collection of marines standing behind him. Wallmer stood with his two pistols drawn, flabbergasted at what he was seeing. The crate contained what looked like an adolescent girl, lying in an upright tube-like bed (or container) that surrounded her form. She had extremely pale, almost banshee-like skin, and wore some sort of long silk shirt and pants. 

"What...what the hell kind of delivery is THIS?!" He struggled to decide whether to report this to Stavio or not. 

"It's a delivery." A voice from behind Wallmer made him jump. He then turned around to see Nesbitt approaching him from behind. "Commander..."

"The crate had the marine symbol on it, right?"

Wallmer hesitated. "Y-yes..." 

"Then it's a delivery." Wallmer shook his head. "That's...that's a child!" Wallmer pointed at the girl in the container. 

"What kind of delivery is that?! We're supposed to be shipping marine equipment through this base. I can't in good consciousness just re-package her up and-" Before he could say anymore, Nesbitt swung his arm down, releasing a trail of blood which burst from Wallmer's midsection. The marines and the pirates watched in shock as Wallmer's form collapsed to the floor. Nesbitt's arm had morphed into a long jagged-looking blade, with sharp-tooth like points running down it. 

"We ship anything that comes through here. That's the rule. You don't follow it, you're nothing but a hindrance." Nesbitt shook some of Wallmer's blood off his 'arm'.

_"So that's the commander's devil fruit? I heard he had one, but I've never seen it before."_ One of the officers mumbled to the other. 

Nesbitt then glanced at the crew standing near the doorway. "As for you guys, you're not getting away. Posing as a marine, trespassing, attempted theft. By Oda, you guys are in a heap of trouble."

Before the pirates could respond, Edo swung his sword down at Nesbitt, who barely caught it between the points of his own transformed arm. "And it looks like we've got a thief too. Kaitou Kid if I'm not mistaken."

"That I am." Edo said with a grin. Behind Nesbitt, Shinsou quickly drew his gun and aimed for the thief's head. Before he fired, Edo quickly shoved forward, causing Nesbitt to stumble back slightly. He then ran in a line, dodging several of Shinsou's shots before he was standing next to the pirate crew again. 

"An escape would seem ideal right now. You don't seem to be in tip top shape to deal with a Devil Fruit using commander at the moment."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2012)

*Ravenbeards vs Overkills*

Dante watched as the wild bat woman attacked. He had no idea why she did, but she did. The slam had rocked the entire boat,

“You fucking son of a bitch! Do you realise what you’ve done!?” Heather screamed and was angrier than Dante had ever seen her. “Look at my ship! The tip of your ugly piece of shit is scraping the front of mine! That’s 1,000,000 beli. Now! And you fired at me! And now you’re trying to board the ship!? Get the fuck off it!”

With that she took one of Sougo’s bombs from him and threw it at the Stinger, creating a sizeable hole in the side of the ship. “Fuck you!” she screamed in rage and threw another bomb, this time at the bandaged captain.

“Oh boy.” Dante said and looked up to the sky, catching Vergil sullenly looking over at what was transpiring. “You coming?”

“Naturally.” Vergil slid down the mast from the crow’s nest and stood next to Dante. 

“I get first shot at him, you got the first shot last time.” Dante said “Besides I kinda wanna help that bat woman. Whether it was intentional or not, she bought us a few moments to get our senses straight.”

“Mine were just fine. Very well, when you fall I will take over. In the meantime…” Vergil slashed his sword out and split a crew member clean in half, “It’s been too long since I’ve, how did you say it? Let loose.” 

“Ugh, I’m surrounded by psychopaths.” Dante said and leaped aboard the Stinger as Vergil sliced his way through the crew on their own ship, whilst Sougo and Heather threw explosives at them. He looked at the mummified appearance of the Captain and saw the bat lady laying unconscious behind him. “So what are you supposed to be? Wait let me see. Freaky ability – check; sadistic smile and eyes – check; lack of general hygiene – check. All points to one thing. I’m kicking your ass!”

Dante deliberately touched as much of the ship as he could. Whoever this guy was, he’d knew he was strong. Probably stronger than he was and with a lot more battle experience. Dante threw his sword at the Captain’s heart and ran after it. Dante, though he didn’t have the sword in his hands, was already making a swinging motion towards the Captains head and as the bandaged man rolled to the side and caught the sword, Dante teleported it out from his hands, into his own and swiped at the man’s head. The sword was not met with the familiar feeling of flesh being cut, but rather an unfamiliar feeling of it hitting a bone sword that had come out from his arm.

“Right. Ok. That’s gross. Congratulations on freaking me out.” Dante remarked but was slightly disturbed by just how calm his opponent was. Out of pure instinct Dante teleported a frying pan from inside their own kitchen to his midriff as a sharp bone came firing out of the man’s ribcage. The force threw him back and there was a substantial dent in the pan.  “So, you must get a lot of the ladies huh. I mean who wouldn’t fall for you? Hey baby look what I can do. Wow, it’s so sexy the way you make your ribcage just suddenly appear from inside your body, let me bear your children!” Dante said as he looked around at what he could teleport and where. He seemed to be a close combat fighter and so planned on teleporting things in above him to keep it that way. He’d then look for an opportunity to deal a fatal blow, rescue the princess and away they would go. 

What worried him was the fact that a guy like that usually had some heavy duty back up; so far no-one had arrived, though it was only a matter of time. He had to try and finish the fight quickly but against an opponent like this, it would be lucky if he came out alive.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Steelport Marine Base*]
*Hurricane Touchdown - the Steelport Arc

---*

That was, however, easier said than done. They were in a Marine base, surrounded by Marines, a Lieutenant and a Commander with a Devil Fruit abilities. By himself, escaping would be relatively easy, but this time he had baggage, baggage in the form of a not so conspicuous pirate crew with no particular talent for the art of larceny or stealth. Maybe he had misjudged the situation - was he out of his depths here?

Nah.

He was Kaitou Kid. The Magician Under the Moonlight. The elusive phantom thief who performed both the spectacular, and the impossible. This task, though arduous, was not impossible, and as such should still be within his reach. Wallmer would be simple to deal with. His superiors, Shinshou and the Commander guy, however, were not.

"Your ability, it's rather impressive," Edo commented admirably. "From what my sources have told me, you have eaten the Saw fruit, correct? The one that lets you change your body parts into sharp saws? What a dangerous ability." He finished, with a sigh.

"And you, well, I've no idea who you are, but you appear to be ranked quite highly around here. But, unless you're still hiding it, you don't appear to have any sort of Devil Fruit ability." Edo assessed Shinshou, turning to him and looking at him up and down, checking for weapons.

"My, my, mister thief. That's a rather accurate assessment of Shinchou and I. You talk more like a detective than a thief, you know." He clapped lazily and half-heatedly. "It's a bit of a shame that you have to be arrested, though. Or, more accurately speaking, killed."

Hm? His words suggested that something was about to happen, but he made no movement and his arms remained the same. Wait...his assistant; the guy with the glasses. He was moving slowly, positioning himself from the looks of things. And he was moving his arms too. Did he have some kind of weapon up his wrist? If he did, it'd probably be some kind of gun...no, it'd be something smaller than that. A needle launcher? He'd heard of people using them before, but they were usually the assassin types. 

"Kai-san, could you make a small and steady wind?" Edo whispered to him quietly. "I've got a plan."

Tilting his head, Kai looked at the thief with a look of confusion, but agreed to it nonetheless. "Er, sure." The pirate replied, and splayed his hand, generating a small and barely noticeable wind. But enough for the subtleties Edo had in mind.

"Shinchou-sama!" He mimicked the voice of a Marine, and threw the voice along the air so that it traveled behind the two high ranking individuals, so the source of the sound came from behind them instead of from Edo himself. The two turned their heads round, and taking advantage of this momentary distraction, he reached for his card gun and shot at Shinchou three times. The first shot knocked his glasses off and shattered them, and the second and third shots jammed into his wrists. Immediately, the two looked back and looked upon the thief incredulously. 

The thief just looked at them with a face of smugness. "You didn't think I'd notice the needle weapons on your wrist? You did a good job hiding them, but your movements were far too obvious. All that was needed was something to grab your attention for a second, and I'd be able to disable you quite easily." He explained. 

_Of course, this still didn't mean the situation was safe yet. They were still surrounded by Marines, and were face to face with a relatively competent Marine with a powerful Devil Fruit ability._

Would he need to reveal his trump card already?

"You forget, thief, we still have the upper hand by far. You are outnumbered, and are facing _me_. None of your abilities come close to mine, and the only one with a Devil Fruit on your side is_ injured_." Nesbitt smiled, turning his arm into a saw.

Edo raised an eyebrow. "Oh? The only one with the Devil Fruit ability? I'm afraid what we have here is a case of..."

Dramatic pause. "Incorrect information." He finished.

"Are you suggesting that you have a Devil Fruit ability?" He asked, surprised. "You're just full of surprises, aren't you?"

In the wind left over by Kai's technique, the phantom thief's cape fluttered gracefully in the air. Grabbing it with one hand, he covered his entire torso with it. "It's showtime!" He announced with a glint in his eyes, and released the cape, creating a cloud of bright coloured smoke, before dispersing and revealing...nothing.

"Don't take me for a fool, Kaitou Kid," the Commander sighed impatiently. "I know you merely obscured our vision with a smokebomb and escaped to somewhere nearby. Your childish tricks do not work on someone such as myself."

A voice emanated came from the very spot Edo was once stood. "Oh? Are you sure?" The thief jeered, sniggering.

The other pirates looked about, bewildered, as did the Marines and Shinschou. 

_Could he really have a fruit? Maybe he's just using the wind created by that pirate to carry his voice over from a building? No...the wind isn't strong enough for that, and even if that was what he did, the voice wouldn't have such a fine clarity to it._

Nesbit narrowed his eyes. "You...have some sort of ability that allows you to turn invisible?"

"Bingo!"

Shinschou immediately took out his gun and shot towards the source of the sound. Silence followed. 

"You're not that bright, are you? If your shots didn't hit me when I was still visible and moving straight towards you, what would make you think you could hit me when I was invisible?" Edo gave a melodramatic sigh.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2012)

*[From Dating to Espionage]​*​
[Steelport, Xifeng ]​

 “What we seem to have here then” Xifeng states as she sat cross legged on the edge of the crate,  “is a rare opportunity.” she adds with a sly yet seductive smile as she pulled a deck of cards from the chasm of her bosom. In sharp contrast to Kai, Xifeng was now in a stark white Marine uniform, one that she had borrowed shortly after she had finished with her ‘dating’ rounds. The stripes on the side of jacket that lightly draped over her shoulders were that of a Lt. Grade Officer. But it seemed that she had chosen a target that was much smaller of build then she, as the button up shirt didn’t quite fit all that well, the top button (well the only one, the one right in the middle of her breasts, on the upper portion of the shirt that actually buttoned) struggled to stay clasped and seemed as if at moment it could pop. Edo had a great parlor trick going, but that would only go so far with these Marines in their base. That seductive grin slightly widens as she casts her gaze toward Nesbitt.

 “And what do we have here? Another Pirate mascaraing as a Marine?” Nesbitt growls angrily, first the thief vanished and now this.   “I, a Pirate? No mensch, I am but a humble fortune teller, with a unique fashion sense.” she says giving the Commander a little wink, though the man only responded with a scowl,  “Well I never.” Xifeng huffs as she started to shuffle the cards even more. Pulling a card she allows it to harmlessly spin in the air before her,  “I have a short feeling my dear Commander Nesbitt, that you do not like me.” she says with an almost sad tone about her voice, the hurt was a ploy just to see how many of his men were easily persuaded, an like a charm several of the men present allowed a lightly shocked look to cross their features at the accusation that Xifeng threw, this causes a soft smile to cross her ruby painted lips yet again. 

With the flash of that seductive smile the chariot appeared on the face of the card as it floated just in front of her, the image hidden from her view. Her light pink iris’ separate and form gear like teeth and slowly spin,  “The Chariot, a very powerful card indeed” she states softly while she reached for it.  “You are a very selfish man Commander, you pride everything under your command as yours, but you too are easily flustered… and your ability, it has its weaknesses as well, doesn’t it.” she adds while wiping one of her elegant fingers across her brow, picking up hints of her sweat. Next she tugs at a piece of the uniform she wore and tore if free.  “Come my beloveds, draw your arms for me, Chariot of the Vixen!” she shouts tossing the card out.

The Card flashes a hot white as it flew toward the group of Marines that surround her, Kai and this mystery thief, the portion of the uniform is drawn into the card as is the little sweat she pulled, as it spun amongst the Marines it begins to release a light mist, a mist that struck the weak willed Marines into a frenzy of love and devotion for Xifeng, turning on both Nesbitt and Shinsou, “For our Princess!” they declare as sabers are drawn. 

 “Did you call for a distraction?” she asks falling from her perch,  “And no Captain, this is not a sex doll.” ~~

*[Meeting on Dark Tides Pt. II*​

[Ravenbeards Vs the Ovderkills, Dead Men Tell no Tales]​​
 “My, that is a very unique ability you have there.” Williams’ muses as a vile grin crossed his lips; forcing those bandages to hiss like the snake he truly was. Pulling his bladed arm up level with his face he slowly withdraws the long bone he had created back into his flesh just like the bone that had erupted from his rib cage retracted.  “You sure like to talk a lot though.” Williams almost growls, his lifeless eyes flash with a modest hint of anger.  “Though I do understand what is going through your mind.” he adds while pushing that one finger toward Dante,  “Your ability is akin to teleportation, while boarding my ship you touched several things. Combine this with the pan and your sword that tells me that your ability relies on touch.” he says whist straightening that finger in Dante’s direction,  “Bang….” 

Dante gives Williams an odd look,  “Oh is that supposed..” he starts, but a warm sensation on his cheek forces Dante to stop, pulling his hand to his face he feels a warm liquid, and pulling it  back he is confronted with his own blood, the question now was how. He had figured this man for a close range combatant, but now… he just didn’t understand. But Dante didn’t get to dwell on this sudden turn of events, Williams was already on the move, and he was quick. It’s only on pure instinct again that Dante is able to react, a large steel sheet pan that he had used to cook with many times teleports between him and the charging mad man. But this time instead of a large dent; thee bone like blades puncture thought it and run down its length, with little effort Williams cuts through the steel pan and pushes the attack. 

But it was as if Dante had felt it as he ducked, giving Williams a sly smile a bomb thrown by Heather slowly comes into view as Dante’s head slid out of the way.  Williams though doesn’t even as remotely hesitate, that clenched fist opens and he snatches the bomb from its flight and he rolls into a spin. Now he is on level with Dante as the man moves to avoid the bomb, and that clenched bomb is then pushed in his direction and Dante can feel his heart race, dropping on a heel he is able to roll quick enough to his right to avoid contact. Although a Ravenbeard Pirate, that had attempted to sneak up on Dante, wasn’t quite as lucky. Williams’ fist harmlessly passes into the man’s sternum and that action forces a look of utter terror to cover his face.  “Tsch” he snarls as he kicked the man into the sea, the explosion that followed casts a crimson  sea spray up behind Paul, giving his mummified faade an even more vile tone. 

Reaching to either side Williams snatches two of the Stone Island Prisoners by nip of their neck as they attempted to flee Vergil and back onto the Stinger,  “Did I not tell you to take that ship?” he bites; now largely ignoring Dante as he repositioned himself. The Pirate watches as Williams lifted both men up and shake them violently, as it seemed he was trying to kill them for their fear, but instead bone begins to push from their flesh giving them both armor and weaponry but what was worse, far worse was what else was happening. Foam began to froth at the corners of their mouths, seemed that the bat lady had given Williams an idea, if his blood affected her in that way, what could he do on his own. Now a feral strain of rabies flowed through their veins and pumped through their brains.  “Now, bring me his head.” he bites tossing the two with ease back onto the Overkill ship. In that moment Dante saw his opening and he dropped a canon on Williams.

The side step was predictable,  “Got him.” Dante mutters to himself as he charges forward, to the left.. to the left he hoped and to his relief Williams indeed took a step to his left and as the canon crashes harmlessly into the deck Dante strikes out. This time it was the familiar feel of steel sinking into flesh and muscle,  “For such a smart fella, you sure fell into my trap.” Dante proclaims as he pushes the sword deeper into Williams’ torso. But instead of Williams falling limp or screaming in pain he wraps his fingers around Dante’s throat and clamps down,  “Who fell into what?” he asks while lifting Dante from the deck of the Stinger ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
East Blue [*Steelport Marine Base]*
*Hurricane Touchdown - the Steelport Arc*

*---*

Edo blinked in surprise. Who was this woman? She seemed to be an ally of this crew, or at the very least an ally of Kai. Nevertheless, her ability piqued the thief's interest, and the fact he'd never heard of her before...bothered him. True, there were gaps in his knowledge, but they were very rare and virtually nonexistent in places such as the East Blue, a feat which he was very proud of.

It was probably safe to become visible again, and all these mirrors were getting rather heavy. He'd have to work on that eventually. Approaching the new arrival, Edo removed the mirrors attached to his body in one smooth movement of his cape and became visible again. Bending down, he delicately took the lady's hand and kissed it. Looking up, the thief gave a smug grin. "To what does this humble thief owe to be in the presence of such beauty?" 

He could relax for a while. Those Marines the fortune teller had set upon Nesbitt ahould give them some breathing room to acquainted quickly, and formulate some sort of feasible escape plan. There were half a dozen potential escape routes and holes in the Marine's now scattered and chaotic formation from what he could see through a quick glance. But, depending on this mysterious woman's abilities, escape may not be as far away a goal as he had once thought.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2012)

*Overkills: Broken, Beaten and Scarred.*


Vergil glanced over to Dante as his neck was gripped. “Idiot.” he remarked but did nothing except focus his attention on the two rabid attackers that were on the ship. They were armoured now and had superior weapons, adding to that, their fighting style had changed. 

He watched their movements – even more unpredictable than Dante’s! The pair descended on the focussed swordsman like the animals they had now become. A double axe handle to the head was blocked by Vergil’s sword and the seipe by the other to his midsection was dodged enough for the scratch not to be fatal. But they had injured him. The first time in a long time, and these men were not even the main event, but a sideshow. His grip tightened around his sword and it snaked out to meet the bony armor but the sword did not penetrate.

“What is..” An explosion separated the two rabid pirates from Vergil and Heather angrily raced towards the pair and put a hand on each one. Pumping them full of her devil fruit ability, the two men were changed into women; an excruciating process and one that caused all the hormones in their body to U-turn. Then she changed them back into males, then back to females until they finally fell unconscious. 

“What the fuck are you doing? Aren’t you supposed to be some sort of fucking amazing swordsman? You’re doing fuck all!” Heather jabbed a finger into Vergil’s chest.

Vergil’s sword moved swiftly and it was Sougo’s bomb that once again saved one from certain death. 

“I’m not pretending to be a peace maker or anything. In fact seeing you kill each other would be funny as hell but right now, I want to be able to live through this.”

As Williams held Dante he empowered three more of his minions to take the ship. Meanwhile Dante was fast losing consciousness and could barely move a muscle let alone activate any devil fruit ability. Williams turned to look at him. “Now to have some fun.” He smiled and slammed him into the splintered wood the bomb had exploded on. Dante grimaced as the wood invaded his back and kidneys and protruded out from the front of his stomach. 

“I wouldn’t try to move you know. As soon as that wood leaves your body, your stomach juices will filter into your blood stream and quite frankly I can’t have you die just yet.” Williams stepped away from Dante and pointed at him. “I will satiate your curiosity though. Small bullets out of my fingers is what hit you. Like so.”

One through the shoulder. One through the knee. One at his clavicle. Dante shuddered each time the bone bullet flew through him. He was going to die here and as a mouthful of blood came up he spat it towards the Captain and raised a middle finger. Williams smiled and shot it clean off causing Dante to yell out in agony for the first time.

On the ship, the rest of the crew were being utterly overwhelmed. Sougo could not save them with his over the top tactics as he was too busy trying to stay alive; Vergil could not cut through the bone and was soon a slashed and bloody mess; Heather was taken out too, her arms broken and her back raked. 

*In the sea.*

Dangil’s eyes turned red with rage. He knew that scream anywhere. One of his boys was in trouble. He swam faster than ever before, blistering through rocks and sea life that dared thought they could make him swim around them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 29, 2012)

TFIJ/TFAJ

ShinSenGumi

Shin had lost his cool, but froze into place when his sword strike was casually blocked by Knoxx's throat. If it hadn't been obvious before that Shin was horribly outclassed then it was obvious now. Painfully even, as the master swordsman berated him, got distracted by a conversation over the den. 

Shin only snapped out of it when Knoxx picked him up, by the sword, and had him dangling in the air. He proceeded to bent the sword, and advice Shin about matters regarding their craft and even about marriage. Shin wasn't quite sure what was more embarrassing, but when a man like this talked, you'd listen. 

He took in the advice, looking down and that sad little crooked piece of steel that had been his sword. His ears turning red when Knoxx mentioned his weakness to women and their bodyparts. While that seemed to be the one weakness he might never overcome, it was clear this his swordmanship would need a lot of work. He couldn't even break the skin of this man, granted he was one of the most powerful individuals in the world but this much of a gap in power was unacceptable to Shin.

He made a note to stick to the training schedule Knoxx gave him, and absorbed as much knowledge he could during this impromptu training session. When Knoxx left, Shin promised him that. "Next time I will be sure not to disappoint you." Though it would be quite the challenge, Shin intended to claim his title by taking his life. 

He had several problems at this point, first things that came to mind was that he needed a new sword. A rusty blunt blade like that Knoxx used had it's uses, but his duties required a high quality sword as well. He'd have to think on that. The second thing that came to mind was another weakness, it hadn't been exploited so far but the Grand Line held all kinds of dangers, he needed to have a defense.

"Sendo." Shin approached his senior and bowed respectfully as he requested him to. "Teach me to resist women, with your legendary playboy skills and women resisting capability." It was rather inflated, but Shin was easily impressed when it came to this. Sendo had immortalized himself way back during that encounter with Capps, a little before that Sendo had casually proposed to talk to the syrens of the streets and later even resisted the temptation of Kitty. If anyone could teach Shin, it was this god.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa.*

*ShinSenGumi*

Looking at Knoxx walk away muttering to himself, Sendo was taken aback. That training schedule seemed hellish – he could barely do 50 press ups let alone 1000 and yet the giant of a man walking away had problems. Problems he was all too familiar with. As blissful as his life was with his wife, there were times that they got on each other’s nerves and Sendo felt the need to hammer down some nails in his shed. But they would never go to bed with an argument and the resulting making up sessions were always something to look forward to.

Sendo sighed deeply as he missed his wife but was then snapped out of his indulgent thoughts by Shin who started with the most bizarre request he had ever heard.

"Teach me to resist women, with your legendary playboy skills and women resisting capability."

“Wh-wh-…huh?” Sendo blinked a couple of times and tried to digest what had just been said. “PLAYBOY!?" He shouted his voice cracking and going up an octave.

“Umm. I…I’m really not the right guy to ask…I mean…I suppose we could..uh…Gumiko! Yes! Oh thank god you’re here! Yes you need to teach him how to resist women!”

She looked at Sendo with an unimpressed look.

“Nono! I’m not suggesting anything dirty. No! God no! But I..uh..um…you know.” Sendo didn’t know but had an idea on how to get her to do it. He cleared his throat and his voice went down an octave (such was his impression of an authoritative voice) “Yes! Shin is an integral part of the ShinSenGumi. In fact his name is featured first! He is our commanding officer and we must ensure that he is able to perform his duties at all cost! At ALL COSTS! Together we shall attempt to rid him of his weakness to feminine curves. We will get his eyes accustomed to these things so that no woman can have an advantage over him in the field of battle. Imagine the situation; we are in the middle of a perilous situation, the stakes are high and Shin is in the battle of his life. But he is fighting a woman. She notices his weakness and strips off clothing one by one and pressing her delicate body up against his and whispers promises that would drive a man to his knees, her near naked breasts are put in his face and…”

There was a thud behind him as Shin fell to the ground, a pool of blood coming from his nose.

“See!?” Sendo pointed at the man going back to his dorky self.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 29, 2012)

Steelport Marine Base
UC

?And no Captain, this is not a sex doll.? 

Kai had enough trust in their seductive fortuine teller to take her word on this, he had trouble figuring out what else this thing?.....Girl?....Whatever, could be.

"It kinda looks like it, wait I'll check if it's like one of those little dolls and all smooth over." He attempted to remove the girl's clothing, but those quick fingers of his were no match for Adora, who slapped him on the wrist. 

"You don't just take a girl's clothing off like that!" Sometimes she felt more like a mother than a nakama to the manchild of a pirate captain. Someone dropped the ball, repeatedly, when raising this boy. Good thing Adora was around to keep him in line, otherwise he would probably be naked in the dirt somewhere while punching a chimp . Or something as moronic as that.

"Is that why I'm never able to get your clothes off?" Wait, was he just about to learn the key to getting Adora's pants off. Christmas came early this year.

"It's one of many, and I do mean MANY, reasons why you won't get my clothes off." She now slapped him on the back of the head. "Get your mind out of the gutter, and we need to get going!" The approaching marines had caught her attention, watching Kai making a fool out himself and sexually harassing this girl wasn't something they could afford to do in this situation.

"I got...Ummph!" He was about to utter that phrase of destruction, but Adora had learned from those past nightmares and quickly clamped her hands around his mouth. 

Edo stepped up and covered their escape. "Allow me." With a smokescreen courtesy of the master thief the UC made their way out of the marine base. Livio had grabbed the girl just before the escape, and even mid run he discovered there was something more to this girl that met the eye. 

They made record time on the trip back to the shipyards, where a proud shipwright was waiting on them to and exited to show them the the work him and his men did on the ship. Kai cut him off before he could open his mouth though. "We gotta go!" He shot a glance at the clipboard the man carried, on it was the list of modifications made and what not. "We'll just take this." Kai would just use that list to sort it all out, and without as much as a thank you, the fool joined his crew as they prepared to ship for take off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 29, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*Steelport - UC ship*]
*Steelport Arc

---*

This crew was insane. Or, rather Kai was. It was like the guy had no sense of urgency whatsoever, and from what Edo observed, was also impulsive and dangerously oblivious to his surroundings. On the plus side, he seemed to have a rather sensible crew, with members as attractive as they were competent. They seemed like good people, though. People he'd have to keep in contact with.

Their ship was very nice, a big improvement to the raft Edo used to travel the East Blues, which had sunk upon arrival on this island. The wood and materials used to build this ship was clearly of good quality, and it was undoubtedly very sturdy. He'd have to get himself one of these some day. He had the money for it, at least.

Sighing, the thief sheathed his weapon and rubbed his shoulders, turning to look at Kai. "You sure got yourself into a big mess, Kai-san."

Kai scratched his head and looked back at Edo. "Hey, I didn't even do anything!" He said indignantly, and then blinked. "Wait a second...why are you here?" 

Edo frowned and looked at Kai as if he just said something really stupid. The rest of Kai's crew did the same. "I helped you escape the Marine base, remember? We were all kind of chased onto your ship. Myself included." He explained, shrugging, and then smiled. "But, while I'm here, why don't you introduce your crew to me? You can start with the two beautiful ladies there, if you want." He added, nodding his head towards Adora and Xifeng.

Not entirely necessary, given that he already knew the entire crew (bar Xifeng) from his files and extensive research on the pirates of the East Blue, but a small introduction would be nice, and might help him learn more about them. He might be stuck with them for a while, after all - the current winds were not favourable for his hang-glider, and the nearest island was a long way away.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2012)

*Fire Cracker Pirates*

_" Hey...are ya for real?! "_

Ral thought once he saw the kind of distraction that the captain of the Fire crackers caused. Out of all the things he could have done, the guy went and got himself kicked out of the casino...at least he took some of the money he was basically giving away to the rest of customers, right?

As for Ral, ironically as soon as Kent left the table he started to win once after another and another. He was getting a lot of luck...yes, a lot...Maybe the few stuff under his sleeves had something to do with this "good luck" of his.

_" If these dumbasses notice I?m cheating I will end like...now that I think about it, that pink drink I got before had a weird-"_

The red-haired pirate didn?t have time to keep thinking. An ache in his stomach as if his organs were being scrambled,  attacked the body of the D. as he received the call of nature. With a speed that almost reached supersonic levels, Ral dashed towards the only place were he knew the pain would stop. Without noticing that he left his "triumph cards" behind at his seat.

A powerful breeze of wind strong enough to lift the skirts of the women and tousle the male guests hit the place but it was not done by the nature, it was...

" Toilet, toilet, toilet, toilet!! Where the hell is it?! "

As if the roar of a dying beast was heard, a weird noise echoed around the casino.
-----------------
*sigh*

" I?m in heaven.... "


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*The Slayer and the Swann*_...
> Helen eyed the drunken sniper uncertainly. Someone clearly couldn't hold their liquor. The bounty hunters hesitated as the gun toting stranger drew on them with the easy arrogance of a highly trained marksman. Dealing with a clearly injured swordswoman was one thing but this was an unforseen wrinkle to the equation. Five each closed off the street from both directions, most armed with guns but a few toting duel katana swords.  One of the bounty hunters scratched his head in vague recognition at the sniper.
> 
> "Hey, he's that Van Slayer kid!" he cried, turning towards his companions. "Fucker's worth over 30 million!"
> ...



*Van Slayer*

The drunk gunner stared for a moment at the woman next to him. The alcohol in his system was getting on him but not enough to make him lose his senses completely. Van Slayer was more than ready to get in a fight, and even more if the event had some foes with guns in it. He was going to rock the place.

" Yeah, maam "

Van spoke before facing the five bounty hunters he was supposed to get rid of; his steps were lacking balance but he didnt think he would fall anytime soon. The marksman distanced himself from the swordswoman before raising his face to check out the kind of opponents he would be having.

" Too easy...*hic*... Too easy "

Out of the five men, three had some pretty common guns of those that can be seen anywhere. Another one had a shotgun and finally the last one had an old sword that most likely hasnt been well maintained. Technically those people were no challenge, not even for a drunk Slayer.

" Hey, lets get him already! we have 30 millions in our pocket! "
*
BANG!!*

A shot was heard and before he knew it, three holes were already on his body. One in his right arm and other two in his legs. Only one shot was heard but three bullets were fired. 

" It wont be that easy*hic*...but what do you say? Lets start the party*hic* you minor characters. "

After those words Van took out from his pocket a handful of bullets; he wanted to finish it soon. The bounty hunters fired their weapons at the time 

*BANG BANG BANG BANG!!!*

Forcing Slayer to jump back and in mid air to fire the three bullets remaining in his Hades. Without losing time the young man shook his revolver showng the barrel of the weapon which he loaded with other six bullets in an instant.

*BANG!! BANG!! *

In a matter of moments, the six bullets he loaded in the Hades were gone, as soon as one of the bullets came of the weapon, he was already firing the next one, even the sound he falling behind to the speed the weapon was getting fired at.

"*hic* Heheheh! *hic* three to zero!! And the best gunne of the world*hic*...Van Slayer*hic*...Is fodderizing the rest of contenders!! " Van laughed as there were only two bounty hunters standing.

*" AAARGH!!! "*

The two men standing before him shouted in rage. The one with the sword and one with a shotgun were the only enemies left. The brown-haird man got an enormous smile across his face before shaking Hades once again and then put a new bullet inside it. This time it was only one bullet but it was a special one; it was an orange projectile.

" So you see, I will give you two a chance to attack before defeating you*hic* Come! "

The bounty hunters didnt think Twice and both began with the assault.*BANG!!* The sound of the shotgun being fired while the swordsman was already near of him about to slash him up. Moving his body to his left side Slayer managed to dodge the shot; his eyes were looking at it in slow motion, it was an easy task.

*KACHIN!!!* sound of metal clashing this time. Van Slayer was contaning the sword of the bounty hunter with his gun. A quick kick sent the older man flying to the same spot he was standing before. The gunner snapped his fingers as a signal announcing thath the time was up and without advice, Van fired his Hades.

" One, two... "

*BOOM!!*

A small explosion took place eight feet away from the hunters. That last bullet exploded halfway, the piece of metal shattered in many small pieces, pieces that turned into high speed projectiles heading in every direction. Both men were assaulted by a dozen of metal parts that moments ago were part of a bullet. Van watched the espectacle while lying on the ground. 

He won in a blink of an eye.

" And that my friends, is part of my great power! " Slayer said confident before noticing the swordswoman who was already behind him.  
​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2012)

*[The Thief and the Unnamed Crew]​*​
[The Power of Knowledge; Xifeng the Reader]​
 “Who I am, is but a formality.” Xifeng states while she starts to unfasten the buttons of the white suit shirt she wore,  “I don’t see how the Marines wear these.” she almost laments tossing the jacket overboard. The fact she was undressing in front of Kai, or a complete stranger for that matter didn’t seem to bother the Fortune Teller in the least.  “As far as whom I am.” she adds turning her attention back to the phantom Thief as she continued, with the shirt, until her black bra and olive skin shown for the whole crew to see.  “My name is Xifeng, I am known as the Reader, and the reason you have no information on me.” she calmly states tying the shirt just below her breast,  “Is because, there is simply none out there. I am in effect a ghost.” she states.  “Figuratively Captain, not literally.” she adds for the benefit of Kai, as he tended to take certain things quite literally. 

Now more comfortable she looks over their guest, pushing up her glasses so that she looked a little more refined.  “You however are the one that is the mystery, Monsieur Phantom Thief.” She states holding her hand out as if wanting Edo to take it, but the gesture is merely to summon a deck of cards which stitch together from the palm of her hand. Again as back in the base Xifeng’s eyes segment into gears and slowly spin,  “The Crux of History, is of little mystery to me, its ebbs and flows are but a thread in the web of time, which float upon the seas of fate.” she states in a cryptic manner whist shuffling the cards with a single hand,  “The past is always free.” she states as she passes a hand over the air before her, then with a flip of the wrist a card sails from the deck and lands where Xifeng had swiped her hand, the card sticks there as if a table were supporting it. 

The face of the card swirled into existence, the Fool came face up,  “The Fool, a card of travels. It is the beginning, and the most common of card. The simplicity of this card holds complications for those that are ill prepared.” she states relaying the meaning of the card, her free hand daggles over the deck, then with a light tap two cards spit out and land adjacent to the Fool, both land in the upright position and soon the Empress swollen with Child and Emperor the wise father appear.  “You were born here in the East Blue to a very loving family, you father was of fame as a Magician, but that wasn’t all he was known for, but the lack thereof.”  she states as the next card fired away all on its own, it lands horizontal across the three other cards, and a billow of smoke seemed to puff from it as the Tower, burning with regret and angst swirls into existence.  “But tragically, your father’s other life intervenes, and his life is taken in cold blood, the perfect crime to go with the perfect cover, and even you with your pension for detail were at a loss.” she states, pulling the foul memories back to the surface, but the reading wasn’t done just yet as another card pulls itself from her deck and lands adjacent to the fool in the reverse, in its face the Hanged Man comes into view.  “The Hanged Man, a card of realization, but for you it’s in reverse, meaning that your judgment has been skewed. Your feelings, nay your hatred has clouded your judgment child.” she says as the cards themselves seem to ignite and instantly burn away,  “You are good at solving problems Edo Phoenix, perhaps looking from the inside of the box can be as rewarding as thinking from the outside.” she adds, even more cryptically, which would more than likely be lost on Kai, if he were just told that, but Edo would more than likely figure out what Xifeng was going for. Feigning exhaustion Xifeng pulls a hand to her brow and wipes sweat away, a weary smile crosses her lips,  “I take my leave.” she states as she heads for the door that lead below deck, and upon reaching it she cast her gaze back to Edo. 

 “The past is free, but for you a tidbit of your future, no. I cannot tell you who it is you seek, a powerful darkness shrouds the figure, but I can tell you this. Be wary the Maelstrom. She swallows all who cross her path.” ~~ 

[[ Usually when one warns of a Maelstrom they speak of a tidal whirlpool in the open sea that is often accompanied by a powerful storm, but in this case Xifeng is speaking of a Pirate ship that is yet to be built that will plague all it comes across in the Grand Line]]


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 30, 2012)

Kaiser D. Winter
East Blue
Steelport

"I helped you escape the Marine base, remember? We were all kind of chased onto your ship. Myself included." He explained, shrugging, and then smiled. "But, while I'm here, why don't you introduce your crew to me? You can start with the two beautiful ladies there, if you want." He added, nodding his head towards Adora and Xifeng.

"Yeah, I remember that much." He replied, referring to him helping them escaping the marine base. Not that it had been needed if you asked Kai, he was just about to unleash chaos on the marines but hey if he wanted the pacifistic solution. "I was more talking about why you were still here...." Not that the thief was unwelcome, though the comment about Adora and Xifeng did hurt Edo's chances. Not that he was that protective of Xifeng, but ogling Adora would get your ass kicked.

Before Kai had a chance to respond though, Xifeng worked her magic, the same she used to catch Kai's attention back on Null Island. He just sat back and observed, the only time he intended to join the conversation was early on when she claimed to be a ghost. That finger of his that was about to poke her, in the boob just because, to check whether or not she actually was a ghost but she effectively disarmed him before he got the chance. Apparently poking someone was his method of testing someone was a ghost.

When it she ended her reading, Kai took over and introduced the others. Actually besides Adora, and since Xifeng had already introduced herself he skipper her, every last name was wrong and apparently Kai had opted to go with unflattering nicknames. Dapper was still Mr. Hoot Hoot, Livio was still The Lispin' Swindler, and Kestrel was Fanboy.

"But back to business." Kestrel had already taken the helm and the ship was heading away from Steelport. Kai now focused on the clipboard and the list of modification that it held, and went about to inspect the changes made to his ship. Everything Adora owned was his after all. 

The forecastle, the front part of the deck, had been turned in a work out area, the sheer weight of them required the shipwrights to reinforce the ship and for balance the captain's cabin on the back of the ship was now several stories high. Besides it now containing a captain's cabin, it held several other cabins. Kai would check his room later, but the figurehead was first on his list. "Awesome, it was just as I had sketched." It was a bit difficult to see from their location but it was clearly a giant naked Adora. That sneakpeek Kai had gotten weeks earlier was not apparently etched on his brain but he had actually drawn it and had given a copy to the shipwright for him to work with.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 30, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*UC ship*]
*Acquaintance - Steelport Arc

---*

Edo tried to maintain his poker face, the facade of perpetual calm and confidence that he always had on, but under the weight of that woman's words and her knowledge, it completely fell apart. The difference in his facial expression was small, but most of the crew (bar Kai, who had no idea what just happened) could see the mysterious thief was slightly shaken up about it. Truth be told, he was more than slightly shaken, he was completely in shock that the woman possessed such deductive power within her cards. He just did a very good job of hiding it. For a magician, a good poker face was one of the most important things they could ever learn. 

What if a magic trick failed? Don't show the surprise on your face, just improvise and carry on. That was what his father had always taught him as a child. Calming himself down, he walks over to Adora, and whispers to her: "Those aren't actually the names of his crew-mates, are they?"

Adora sighed in exasperation and nodded. "No, they're not. I'm sorry, our captain isn't...the smartest guy around. He has difficulty remembering anything but faces."

Yeah, that was to be...expected? Edo didn't expect Kai to be particularly intelligent, or have a very good memory, but he didn't think his memory would be bad to the point where he'd be unable to remember anybody's names apart from Adora's. So...that must mean that he has a thing for her. His eyes slowly drifted off to the head of the large ship, where he made out a statue-esque figure that seemed to slightly resemble Adora, but without any clothing. How had he not noticed that before?

"Hey, Adora-san, doesn't that statue seem to resemble you somewhat?" Edo asked, gesturing to the front of the ship. Kai grinned in response, and eagerly led his crew-mate to look at the statue. Soon, the entire crew slipped into chaos, whilst Edo quietly slipped away inside to find Xifeng again. That woman definitely piqued his interest (not that she hadn't before...), and he needed her to do a small favour for him.

He found her quickly enough, reading inside one of the many rooms of the lower deck. He entered the room, and lightly tapped Xifeng on the shoulder, smiling politely. "Madame, about what you said earlier..."

Xifeng set down her book and turned around to face Edo. "Yes?"

"...how much do you know about me?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina resisted a shudder when Paulsgrave lightly touched her shoulder. The nightmare of him ripping out her spine was still fresh on her mind. Or was it a forewarning?  Nonetheless she put on a smile, still high on her personal triumph and further mastery of her powers. She observed curiously as Paulsgrave set about making his "improvements" to Steelshanks' zombiefied body. The end result was a twisted sight to behold, but it appeared he wasn't done yet. He circled the zombie, inspecting his handiwork like a master sculptor. That's what he was really, she mused, a sculptor of bone and marrow. 

_I need to be more careful with this one from now on..._

Her thoughts were interrupted as a crew member barged through the door, babbling on about some mysterious ship that had appeared out of thin air. As Paulsgrave stalked away to investigate, she narrowed her eyes at Hawthorne. He smiled back at her self importantly. Sabrina arched her index finger at him. "Come here." *WHAP!* She smacked him across the back of the head. 

"What was that for?!" he cried. 

"I hope you're not actually buying into that whole family bullshit?" she exclaimed. "You serve *me*, not Paulsgrave...*ME*!" She advanced on Hawthorne slowly. The ex-Marine doctor nervously backed away from her until he was pressed against the wall. Sabrina grabbed him by the throat and casually lifted him off his feet as if he were a child, a feat made possible by the two shadows fueling her body.   "I may be a bitch..." She paused and glanced over her shoulder at the zombiefied Steelshanks, who stared blankly at the exchange. "Okay...a manipulative, greedy, and sometimes murdering bitch, but I'm no Paulsgrave. I'm no monster."   She wanted to believe the last part, but was finding it harder to fool herself of late. 

"Begging your pardon, but I'm failing to see the difference at the moment," Hawthorne gasped. "Perhaps it's because you're choking me to death."  

Sabrina sighed and dropped him to the floor. "Just remember who butters your bread..._and who has your shadow._"  She leaned over Hawthorne and playfully adjusted his glasses for him, her eyes still swirling with darkness. "You can play the innocent act all you want, but I saw your memories when I absorbed your shadow. I know your dirty little secret Doc. Why a brilliant mind like yours was forced to waste his days aboard a prison transport ship."  Before Hawthorne could respond, the ship trembled violently. Sabrina strode towards the door to join the fray above. Steelshanks rose to follow her. "No. You stay here," she commanded. "You're not ready to make your debut yet." 

Above deck she was greeted to a rather comical show of Paulsgrave singlehandedly demolishing what appeared to be a hapless group of pirates. She thought about boarding the other ship and seeing if they had anything of value to steal. Then she realized that their shadows were far more valuable commodities. Her shadow rose behind her and handed Sabrina her long ebony scythe. Only the strongest shadows would do. Sadly this was a very sorry lot. Several shadows did strike her fancy, however. 

She leapt behind the bat zoan woman. "Bats are nocturnal creatures anyway. I'm really doing you a favor." With one swipe of cold steel she ripped away the woman's shadow and sent it swirling towards her collecting gourd aboard the _Savvy Stinger_. Next was the handsome looking swordsman. Or at least he was before being rendered a bloody and broken mess. She traced an index finger along his bloody face and smiled. "You'll do." He tried to raise a trembling arm, but in a flash of steel his shadow was hers as well. 

A bomb arced her way. She spun about and eyed the thrower, some little twerp who didn't even look old enough to shave yet. "Really?" she commented with a bored look in her dark eyes. Sabrina's shadow intercepted the bomb and gobbled it up whole. *BABOOM! * The creature's shadowy core swelled cartoonishly like a balloon about to pop. Sabrina laughed as it belched a cloud of black smoke and patted its belly with a fanged smile. The shadow grabbed the burning bodies of the bat woman and swordsman and tossed them beneath the deck of their ship. Their shadows were no good to her if they fried under the sun. Sabrina whirled on the bomb thrower and stalked his way. 

"I'll take your shadow too I guess. A girl can never have enough."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2012)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Taskforce Infinite Justice: *
The central town of Baterilla was rendered a blazing ruin by the combined might of Taskforce Absolute Justice and Taskforce Infinite Justice. Garrick stared at the blazing inferno from a nearby hilltop, as the Marines withdrew to the ship. Justice was certainly messy, he mused. Those who had resisted were executed by Garrick's orders. As for the women and children who weren't under suspicion, he would simply leave them to rot to their own devices. The thought never entered his head that some of the children might grow up hating the Marines and by extension the World Government. In his opinion the little peons should've been grateful not being charged as accomplices to terrorists.

*Beru! Beru! Beru!* 

Garrick raised a curious eyebrow at his den den mushi watch and activated it. *"Go for Captain Zane Garrick, Supreme Leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, protege of Admiral Mallon, and Hero of the Mar-" *

The voice on the other end rudely interrupted his trademark greeting. *"This is Rear Admiral Drake, Captain. We just received word of the mission's success. I'd just like to commend both your squad and Taskforce Inf-" *

*"Yeah, yeah. I guess those wannabes did some stuff too, but I did most of the heavy lifting as always. Anyway the Pirate Kings whelp won't be bothering you anytime soon...or ever for that matter."* He decided to cut right to the chase.  *"So about that promotion."* 

*"No promotion."*

Garrick scowled visibly. A thousand miles away the snail on Rear Admiral Drake's desk mimicked the reaction.  

*"But you are being reassigned to the Grand Line Division just as you asked. If you perform well then perhaps we can discuss a further transfer to Division G5."* 

Garrick smirked. The Grand Line was where the big dogs played, and no one had a meaner bite then he did. *"I'll take that."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2012)

*[Battle on Dark Tides]​*​
[Heather meets a True Nightmare]​


Just before Sabrina made her way topside, Williams merely stood on the cusp of the Overkill ship, a look of satisfaction snaked its way across his features, watching his pawns do his bidding he reaches down and grips on the handle of the sword that was plunged into his body. With a light grunt he pulls Dante’s blade from his body and decidedly drops it in the sea;  “You don’t need it anymore anyway do you?” Williams redundantly asks as Sabrina walked through the Stinger’s hold door. A satanic flash fills the lunatic’s eyes and he then quickly leaps over to the opposing ship, Heather had garnered his attention. Not something that the woman meant to do. But something she did anyway. With a light thud he lands close to an injured Vergil, the swordsman immediately senses the danger that Williams posed, but the injuries that he had already received made his response sluggish. 

 “You are not whom I’m interested in.” the bandaged man remarks, his gloved hand catching Vergil by his head as he tried to rise, the gloved fingers effortlessly sink though the shallow layer of flesh that covered the skull. In the next instant Vergil’s head is pushed from his flesh, his entire body shudders as he is pushed back to the deck with an awful thud. As Williams relinquishes his hold the flesh that had been separated from his skull quickly sinks back in, filling the voids that once lay bare, even if for an instant. Virgil violently coughs, and then falls into unconsciousness as Williams walks toward Heather as she lay on her stomach, she was surrounded by two of Williams’ enhanced pawns, no… these were in fact Rooks not normal pawns. But even in their feral state they recognized Williams and quickly back away from Heather. 

Squatting down beside his prey, Williams pulls one of his gloves free and drops it to the deck of her ship.  “What now were you saying?” he asks her as he allowed his fingers to dance along her back. Heather shudders, it’s not as if a man hadn’t touched her in this manner before, sexual urges made men do this a lot, but here there was no sexual tension in the air. Only a sickening feeling of death that seemed to cling to her, deep in her inner most being. Her stomach almost turns as she feels his fingers trace the scars that she had been given by the rabies infected Ravenbeard Pirates.  “About me paying for what?” is the question that Williams poses as he allowed his hand to trace down to the end of her spine. The physical shudder that she gives gave Williams more pleasure then she could imagine.  “If only I could use my arms.” she gripes as she felt powerless. 

 “I saw what you did.” Williams whispers, his lips so close to her ear she was afraid he would bite.   “What you did to my men, young woman.” he adds, his voice all the more hushed as he rubbed the length of her left arm with his still gloved hand.  “Your ability intrigues me.” he adds, this time the bite all the more vile, Heather’s stomach for a second time turns violently as she feels his other hand trace down her other arm as he pulls both out, so that they are spread across the deck of her ship, she hollers in pain as the broken limbs are forcefully moved, but what happens next bewilders even her.  

 “Would you like a fighting chance?” the question hangs in the air like a bad hang over. Was he serious, or was he mocking her. Of course she would, dying like a dog wouldn’t do for her.  “Fuck off” she replies lowly with a growl, as if expecting the lunatic to laugh at her, then kill her.  “I’m sorry, didn’t hear you.” Williams replies pushing his knee into her back forcing her to catch her breath,  “I said fuck off you freak!” she exclaims with a fury, Williams only chuckles though as his hands sink into her arms. Heather can only watch with wide eyed amazement as Williams rolls his hands down the length of both her arms, she however felt nothing. A moment later Williams stands from her and walks away, picking up a sword he cuts a line into the deck of the ship as he turned back to her.  “Come, I will not cross this line.” Williams states as he pulled his robe aside offering her his chest and throwing the sword away. At first Heather is hesitant to move, but as she starts, the sensation in her arms were normal, no pain. She didn’t know how this was possible, but any opportunity offered was one she’d take.

Normally Heather was one for discretion, attacking from the shadows using stealth. But this man knew she was here. Pulling her dagger she could only hope he kept his word about not crossing that line. Dashing forward as Sabrina attacks Sougo she plunges the dagger into Williams’ heart, though the small knife simply breaks on the man’s skin.  “I’m not done yet!” she screams while slamming both hands where she had initially tried to cut. A sweet smell fills the air as Heather affects Williams hormones, they do a dive bomb and spin into a U-turn, Paul in inside a couple seconds became Paulina, though the normal reaction to such a change wasn’t present, it were as if Williams didn’t care that hew just underwent a complete gender swap. But in actuality it was his Devil Fruit, his heightened recovery systems simply combated the harshness of the change. He only laughs,  “That it?” she asks, and though Williams sounded more feminine to match his new gender, the void and vileness of his voice was still present. Panicked now and not understanding what was going on Heather pours on the hormones forcefully changing Williams from woman to man to woman and back again, soon she is exhausted and leaves the maniac in his original state, that of a mad man. 

Backing away, tears fill her eyes, not from fear or despair. But of hatred as she still couldn’t wrap her head around what had just happened,  “My turn, Princess.” Williams bites, his arm snatching her by one of hers. Pulling her in he twists her arm and her body. With that snag he turns her around so they meet chest to back and he pushes her arm up her back to the point it almost breaks again. Now she can only watch as his bandaged hand danced up her bare stomach, her skin crawled as he allowed his fingers to walk up to the cuff of her shirt, this man was about to fondle her, wasn’t he. Biting her lip she awaits the sensation as his hand snakes up her shirt, but nothing. His hand sinks though her breast, and she can feel the rap of his fingers on her ribs themselves, they trace down hitting each one as if he were playing a xylophone until it reaches the last one. Then she felt a hook, she watches on in horror as her shirt bulges and, then through even the cloth she sees the bare bones of her ribs come to light. The Periosteum that covered the bones is sensitive to the salty sea air, and Heather shudders as a pain she never felt before quakes through her, it were as if she had broken every rib at once.

 “Did you know, I can change the body too, though not as aesthetically or completely as you.” he again whispers into her ear as he allows the bones to sink back into place. Heather held her breath, expecting to bleed out, but not even her shirt was ripped or tore.  “Allow me to show you.” he vilely states grabbing her shoulder with his free hand, then pushing her away he releases her arm and grabs that shoulder too. Heather feels his hands sink into her arms as he allowed his fingers to trace down to almost the elbows. His fingers sink to the marrow where he gives that system a jump start. On the plus side, the scars that she received healed leaving no scarring tissue. On the bad side, Williams wasn’t stopping there. Taking more control of her systems by pumping them up he, in effect now sets her immune system and anti-bodies on her own body. Heather’s head starts to spin as a trickle of blood flows from the left corner of her mouth, she could feel it she was going to die here. At the hands of her own body~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2012)

*The East Blue/Uncharted Island...*
Helen meditated under a glistening waterfall, her eyes closed and palms pressed together as if in prayer. _Hearstbane_ stood beside her, a nearly six foot long greatsword embedded deep into the smooth and mossy rock which she sat cross legged upon. Beyond her lay the mouth of a winding and treacherous river which carved a path deep into the heart of the jungle island. The river looked tranquil enough, but just beneath the roiling currents lurked schools of man eating piranha and giant bananadiles. The reclusive natives had laughed at her when she asked them if anyone had ever attempted to swim the entirety of the river. Then she proceeded to swim the river in both directions. They stopped laughing after that. Some even began calling her the "River Goddess". Helen took another deep breath and fell inwardly, until all she could hear was the steady beating of her heart. The point of this exercise was extreme focus, to block out the distraction of the endless pressure of water bearing down over her shoulders. Her old swordmaster's words drifted from within the stillness of her mind...

_'What's the secret to cutting through steel you ask? Well I don't think there's one particular way to do it, or a right way. I've seen men who owned priceless blades but who couldn't slash through a wet paper bag. I've also seen a man cut through steel with just a rusty old cutlass. I guess if there is a secret it's being open to the possibilities around you...and to learn when to listen.' _

Helen's brow furrowed slightly into a frown. Her mind was open, but she had no clue what she was supposed to be listening for. Suddenly she heard it. Just not what she was looking for of course. The humongous jaws of the bananadile sprung out of the surface. Helen's eyes snapped open, two pale green orbs glaring at the reptile through a wet tangle of long blond locks. She moved with liquid speed from underneath the waterfall, grabbing her sword and slashing at the monster in one smooth motion. The bananadile writhed in mid air before crashing in a spray of white water and crimson. She tossed her sword to the shore and made a beeline for the creature, before the blood attracted the piranha. 

Lunch was about to be served. Helen methodically rotated the spit of bananadile haunch over the blazing fire. Her mouth watered at the delicious smell. _Just a few more minutes_. Most of the meat she had traded to the natives in exchange for several baskets of berries and edible roots. She made her humble shelter on the beach, away from any prying jungle critters, and where a passing ship could see her signal fire. It wasn't much really, a hammock strung between two trees, and a half assed excuse for a lean to, just a bunch of branches wrapped together and covered with palm fronds. Helen ducked into the lean to and produced a bottle of rum, one of a dozen that had washed ashore over the past few days. 

She flopped onto the sand and uncorked the bottle, eying the pitiful log raft which she was still in the process of finishing. She couldn't believe her dismal fortune. She had hitched a ride on a merchant ship bound for Loguetown, the gateway to Reverse Mountain. About halfway there they encountered a particularly vicious storm and capsized. The massive waves carried her like a rag doll into the brink. She awoke on this very shore some time later, alone and shivering, her sword still strapped to her back by some miracle. Helen took a healthy swig of rum and cursed at the waves. 

"I'll swim to Reverse Mountain if I have to," she exclaimed defiantly. 

Helen blinked in surprise as she spotted the vague outline of an object cresting over the horizon. Slowly but surely the object took shape into what appeared to be a rowboat. Helen rubbed her eyes and did a double take. It definitely wasn't the rum. She cast the bottle aside and leapt to her feet, waving her hands wildly about the air. An idea occurred to her suddenly. She grabbed her sword and raised it high over her head, the crimson steel flashing brightly under the noonday sun. How anyone could traverse the deep waters of the East Blue in just a small rowboat was beyond her. The person either had to be insane or incredibly brave to risk the sea monsters and storms. It didn't occur to her that it could also be the Worlds Strongest Swordsman.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2012)

*Overkills ? One bad day is all it takes?*

Dante faded in and out of consciousness, the scenes flashing before him as if he was watching a slideshow. This was a complete defeat; a massacre and by essentially one man. The woman came out and picked up the scraps, doing something that he could not even comprehend. The shadows were picked up and sliced away from their owners the bat lady and Vergil.

Dante had been closer to death. A fall that had him inches away from jagged rocks was a situation he recalled. He remembered that day clearly. Vergil and he were sparring and as per usual it got heated, Dante was too focussed on the fight and he lost his footing. He remembered as he fell that this would have been a stupid death. He cried like a bitch for someone to save him but no-one did, instead pure and simple luck agreed with him in his sentiment about the stupidity of that death; his long red coat tore and snagged on a rock formation and he was left dangling a few centimetres above the spikes like some puppet gone wrong. In retrospect he?d have taken that death over this one. Accidents happen. People would mourn him and say what a great loss it was and the women would pine and regret that they wouldn?t be able to have his children. 

This death though. This was disgusting. A loss. No a complete humiliation. It was 5 on 1 and not a freaking scratch on him. Dante wouldn?t be remembered fondly at all. Arrogant enough to take on the strongest pirates in the world. Foolish, idiotic, the world would be better off without that weakling. Dante glanced over to Vergil. He?d be thinking the same thing, only it?d be worse for him. He had his shadow removed too. He?d be even more brooding and a jackass if they lived through this. Maybe death was a blessing?

Heather. She had taken the worst of it. He?d admit it first, that he thought that he needed to protect her. In the prison and even his recklessness with Captain Hunter he thought that Heather, for all her bluster and rage was weak. She showed him that she was strong, stronger than he was. Even throughout having her ribs poke out and her body manipulated she screamed but not in agony like Dante did, but in frustration. The tears that fell were because she couldn?t do anything not because she was about to die. He knew that and if he were to have any last words they would be that he was sorry. However he couldn?t even say that, his body was barely functioning. He wished that he could survive this, if only to treat that woman with the respect she deserved.

As he faded he felt an oppressive force around him as if the air was pushing down on him. The entire boat shook and then from the side of the ship, an explosion of splintered wood and water. A cannonball? No. Dante focussed on the sky and a humanoid form getting larger and larger as it dropped.

It landed with a crash, his back facing Dante. The body was massive, an utter abomination though. The skin was ripping and the muscles were quite visible through it, and a fair amount of blood. Dante noticed though, he noticed things that were familiar to him. The long golden hair, the loincloth?

?Da??? he could only utter it. He turned and faced Dante. His eyes were red but the features of his father were plain to see.

?That?s the Beast of the Grand Line! Part of that crew!? One of the crew members on the Stinger remarked

Dangil faced the bandaged man and the dark haired woman and roared. Before either of them could move he picked up Williams and slammed him into the mast of the ship that shattered as if it were made of glass. 

Dante looked in awe at the man. That man was their father. He had been on the Grand Line? He spotted Vergil and he had a look he had never seen on his face before. A look of utter rage. Vergil had never shown emotion. He would always internalise everything and meditate on the days events later. This however was pure and unadulterated hatred. Vergil clawed his way up and approached Williams as Dangil carefully dealt with Dante.

?P..power. Give?me?power and I shall?.serve.? Vergil coughed

Williams looked at him and sensed something inside him. Perhaps it was out of curiousity, or perhaps desperation. At the hands of the Beast of the Grand Line, the Ravenbeards would surely be crushed. As he did with the other crew, Vergil was given an armor of bone and a sword. More importantly, his major wounds were healed.

Dangil sped to Dante, Heather, Sougo and the bat lady, putting them onto the ship. He turned to face Vergil who stood before him. He knew what was going on in his head.  Dangil breathed out, returning to his more familiar form.

*?This is the choice you have made? You want to fight me? Join the path of darkness??* Dangil boomed out, *?This is not the way son but no amount of lecturing will change you. Ha! It seems that Mio could never get away from her heritage. I tried to raise you as best I could Vergil. Show you the path of righteousness but it was clear you wanted to walk down the path your mother had left behind.?*

?My mother. Her heritage? Mio? What more have you been hiding from us father?? Vergil growled

*?Yes, your mother is alive and she is watching us. I love you sweetheart.?* Dangil said looking to the distance. *?Perhaps I should have told you, but both your mother and I wanted to protect you from that connection your mother has with the ??* Dangil stopped, literally biting his tongue. Clearly telling a lie o hiding the truth was a difficult task for him. *?first, before we fight, let me push this boat to your doctor friend.?*

Vergil stood silently for a moment. ?Yes. I shall help.?

The pair walked to the ship. Dangil was pleased that Vergil, through his increasing darkness still had enough concern for his brother to try and save him. Dangil roared as he pushed the front of the ship towards the island. Not suspecting anything, Vergil simply and quite poetically stabbed Dangil in the back. Not through the heart, or lungs; Vergil knew that his father was quite capable of showing that ?heroic determination?. Instead this was quite deliberately through the spine, severing the connections from the brain to the rest of his body.

Dangil spun and hit Vergil as a reflex, sending him flying backwards.

*?Y..you would?stab me in the back?? Just how far have you fallen??* Dangil in his muscled form was nigh on invincible but in his natural state, though still incredibly strong, was simply a man.  He tried to activate his rage mode but could not, such was the precision of the sword strike. Dangil flopped to the ground, only able to speak now.  He never, for one second believed that his own son could do this. *?I..I have failed as a father. I beg your forgiveness for this. I tried my son. I tried to protect you from your mother?s past but it seems that I only made things worse. I am truly sorry? *tears fell from a broken father as he watched his own son point a sword to his chest. *?I am sorry Mio, perhaps you can do better than I?*

?You are and forever will be unforgiven. May your guilt be your epitaph.? With that, he stabbed Dangil through the heart, removed the sword and pushed him overboard to drown in the sea. Vergil turned to Williams and bent on one knee. ?My life is yours. You may do as you wish with it.?


*An Island Somewhere on the Grand Line*


A raven haired, middle aged woman stared into the distance, a horribly pained look on her face. She dropped to her knees and gritted her teeth. Tears of rage, devastation, regret all poured out at once. She screamed, punching a building that crumbled to the ground.

A shadow came from behind her and out a hand on her shoulder.

?Home. Take me home.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2012)

*[Secrets Close to the Heart]​*​
[A Meeting Below Deck, Xifeng and Edo]​

 “…..” the Reader remains silent for a short moment after the question is asked, as if she had to actually contemplate just how serious Edo was. Then pulling her glasses from her face she gives the young thief an amused look, closing both eyes she give a smile and tilts her head as she bit down on one of the arms of the glasses.  “How much does one’s own mother know about them?” she asks, her eyes slowly opening to show off the soft pink that were her irises. Then turning back to the book she was reading she picks it up and hands it over to the thief.  “Knowledge is a powerful tool Edo.” she states as he cracks the volume open,  “You have your methods and contacts to gather this resource, and I’m cursed with mine.” she adds as the young boy starts to flip through it, every page however was blank, not the first word typed or written, just a book full of emptiness. 

 “Madame, not to pry but do you always give such cryptic answers?” Edo asks as he closes the leather bound volume. Blank books could mean a lot of things, if given the time to think and collect data. Xifeng merely gives a small smile in response to his inquiry of her method of answering people. Taking the book back from him she opens it so that he can see the pages.  “A book is a lot like one’s life, it is a story that has a beginning” as she speaks she touches the far page, and the book itself seems to tremble as words burn into place. Edo quick eyes catch the story as it is written by unseen hands; it was about him, the day of his birth and his home.  “an apex and ultimately an end.” she says as the book lightly smolders in her grip. 

 “While you have filled pages in your book Edo, you still have a future to look forward to, your story has yet to truly begin. But.” she cautions as s the book lightly glows,  “There are people out there as good as you are about finding things out, and they have less noble ambitions, and you identity will be given out, then your future will become muddled and much harder to live out.” she says, no almost laments as the book falls to Tarot Cards.  “I would tell you, get out while you still have the future to write, but again I know you’d not listen.” she adds pushing her small framed glasses back up the bridge of her nose,  “People wish to know their future... I only wish I could forget mine…..” Xifeng states as she seemed to drift elsewhere, but she quickly catches herself.  “But, that truly isn’t what you desire to know, is it? You have no worry from me; I’m good at keeping secrets close to the heart.”~~    

*[Bloody Waters on Broken Tides]​*​
[Cull the Weak, Ravenbeard Pirates]​
Have you ever heard, there is always calm before the storm? Well I tell you this day it is true, and the chaos that swirled about the Stinger and the Overkill ship was this calm, even as bodies are broken and lives torn the seas and the heavens agree. Overhead dark clouds swirl and blot out the sun as the sea churns with unease, but Williams is far too greatly enjoying himself as Heather’s body tore itself apart from the inside, her scream of utter hatred replaced with a silence as she is frozen from the internal war that was taking place. It was then that she stared death in the face that the miracle that the Overkills needed exploded from the waters, the Stinger rocks violently as a portion of the upper hull and railing is annihilated by a force they soon wouldn’t forget. A large man clothed in rage lands just feet from his son, Dante can only murmur a half syllable, but that isn’t even needed. The Beast of the Grand Line was here, and he was about to pay back tenfold what was dealt. 

Dangil looks to both Sabrina and Williams, then like a feral beast he roars, what happens next Williams couldn’t say, he only knew a powerful hand sunk into his chest and he is forced to release his hold the woman of his ‘affection’. She quickly gasps as her bodily function returns to normal and before she could collapse to the ground Williams was pulled from her, treated like a rag doll he is slammed into the mast of the Overkill ship. The wood only strains against the force for a split second, it then shatters allowing slivers the size of short swords to push through the bandaged man’s body. Dark blood seeps through the bandages he wore as his is threw back toward the stinger where he slams off his own ship’s mast and tumbles to the deck below where he lands with a splat.

The trauma takes his body and he shudders violently before he regains some semblance of conscious thought, pushing himself up, Williams props himself up on the mast and he starts to pull the large splinters from his body. It is during this confusion that Vergil had awoken in the bowls of the Stinger, a furry of emotions ran through him as he clawed his way back top side, luckily the darkened clouds blotted the sun out, so his body remained intact as he forced his way through the door. And as his father carefully pulled Dante from the splintered mess of the deck he made his way to Paulsgrave.



			
				Vergil said:
			
		

> “P..power. Give…me…power and I shall….serve.”



Was the broken statement given, and Williams gives pause, he didn’t’ know if it was the healing trauma, the loss of blood, the impending doom or something that was in the core being of this person but he stops pulling the planks of wood from his body. Not saying a word he reaches to the base of his own spine and pushes his fingers pass the bandages and into his flesh. His fingers wrap around his spine and he gives a violent pull. In the next instant his spine is pulled free and he fashions it into a most vile looking of broadswords. Simply handing it over to Vergil he grabs the man by the wrist and allows his fingers to sink in, as if a token of some sort of will, ill or well, he heals the man of his major wounds, then he goes back to his own needs pulling the shards of wood from his own body.  

The next little while is lost on the mad man, even as Dangil rescues the Overkills setting them back on their ship, as his body stitches itself back together. The next thing Williams truly comprehends is Vergil kicking the man from earlier into the waters to die. 

“He backstabbed his own dad”

Was the murmur that floated around the remaining Ravenbeard Pirates as Vergil bent knee to Williams. 

‘My life is yours. You may do with it as you wish’

No, this man belonged to Sabrina, as his shadow was hers. Williams pulled his gaze to the heavens,  “Get us out of here, and you. Get below deck before the sun takes the better of you.” he states, more or less taking Vergil in, this man may prove useful. If only as a source of power for his Nightingale. “What of the other ship?” a crewman asks. Williams cuts a glance over to the Overkills ship, then to the Pirate that asked the question.  “The sea will see to them, I have no further interest in wasting effort on that sorry lot.” Williams states waving the man off. “Headings Captain?” another asks.  “Reverse Mountain.” is the answer given. ~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2012)

*Alfonso Knoxx. * - the daughter he never had.

His wife had finally shut up. Some men would say that they missed the chatter but not him. He would rather be deaf, just silence. That be nice wouldn’t it? She would be yammering away and he would just be listening to nothing. Though, even now he could hear her. “Knoxx why don’t you ever come home! The roof needs fixing! The toilet got plugged again yesterday why don’t you buy another one…”

“Ughhhhhhhh.” He knew even if he was deaf he would hear her. Even if he was dead he would hear her. Is that love? Knoxx snorted at the thought. He gave the rowboat another pull and it sped across the ocean. East Blue now. What did they have here again? Oh, Loguetown. He’d go there probably, see if any new pirates were wandering around. A swordsman, just one that was good enough to kill him. That Shin nosebleed seemed like he had promise. Aside from his offense, defense and rigidity about following rules. He remembered Theo D Angel, that fight he was saving for when he absolutely needed to do it. He was allowed one friend right? Why did it have to be a swordsman though?

“I hate my life,”

Just then a glint of a sword assaulted his eyes. He remembered this kid did that when he was eating. Had a damn mirror and kept reflecting the sun into his eyes. He probably shouldn’t have thrown the table knife in between his legs but damn parents need to teach kids some manners.

Now someone was doing the same thing? No. They were trying to get his attention. With a sword. Is that what you use a sword for? Yeah, that’s fair enough, he’d used his to scratch his back. He rowed over to the person. A girl, with a discarded rum bottle beside her and a sword. She looked like she'd been here a few days - determined little soul.

“Hey there. Nice place you got here. Fire, nice little hut..thing, some booze. I used to do that, just camp out have some time to myself. Tried to take my kids out camping once, should have heard them holler." Knoxx sighed deeply, "Wish my kids were more like you. Problem is, they wish they were more like you too. One's an Okama, the other's a fashion designer. Probably heard of his range. Knoxxy..... I should change my last name." Knoxx got that deadened look in his eyes, the same he always got when thinking of his family.

He sniffed the air. “Bananadile? I haven’t had one of those in a long time. Well not fresh anyway. You mind?” He didn’t really wait for an answer and tore off what was remaining from the carcass. “Mmmm..mm. You know with a bit of apple sauce, this’d be great. Just great. You can get some at Loguetown. Not too far from here.”

Not for him anyway. He glanced down at the sword.

“First though, show me what you can do with that thing. Then we’ll go get some apple sauce.” Knoxx stood and looked down at the lady with a little bit of hope in his eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina whirled about at the savage roar. She eyed Dangil's shadow hungrily. The potency of such a man's shadow would be off the charts. Could she even control it? Any delusions were quickly shattered as Dangil moved faster then she could track, blasting Paulsgrave away like so much fodder. Sabrina's eyes widened. "Fuck that..." she muttered, and quickly backed away into the shadows. Though she couldn't help but grin at the sight of Paulsgrave pulling those wooden splinters from his bandaged and bloodstained body. That really had to hurt.  

Apparently Vergil had daddy issues. Who didn't, she wondered. She watched with amusement as he literally stabbed his own father in the back and tossed him into the drink. As Vergil disappeared below deck to escape the wrath of the sun, and the ship set sail, Sabrina sauntered beside Paulsgrave and rested an arm over his bandaged shoulder. Gods he was so disgusting. Still, he was her best shot at getting back at those inbred swine of Mariejois. 

"I was worried about you there for a second," she said with genuine concern. An act of course. 

Paulsgrave turned and smiled at her. Only he could make a smile seem so hideous. "Were you now my little nightingale?"  

"Oh yeah." 

She headed below deck but paused at the entrance and glanced over her shoulder at Paulsgrave. "I used to wonder if I made a mistake springing you from that jail cell. Not anymore." Down below she found Vergil being assaulted by Dr. Hawthorne with various medical questions. _Did he feel faint without his shadow? Were his injuries fully healed?_ Sabrina shooed him away and narrowed her eyes at Vergil. She snapped her fingers and the man's shadow materialized in her grasp. The creature struggled in her grip, trying in vain to reach for Vergil. His will was strong. "I _might_ consider giving you your shadow back if you prove your worth." Vergil's shadow suddenly vanished as quickly as it had appeared.  "Oh and I hope you don't mind working with zombies..." she added as an afterthought. 

Sabrina strode past him and headed towards the operating room, where the zombiefied Steelshanks waited obediently like a trained dog. She had quite a few shadows in her collection now. They would be needing a lot of dead bodies to create more zombies. She was sure that Paulsgrave would have no problem meeting the demand. On a whim, Sabrina changed course, not really sure where she was headed. When she found herself at the door to Pazzo's cabin, she frowned slightly. Sabrina entered. Pazzo D. Morte, the namesake of the Ravenbeards, and the man who inspired her to stop running and take control of her vengeance, lay comatose in bed, his face wracked in a grimace of pain. Sabrina stood over him for awhile, staring at his bearded face. She used to fear him, but now he was just a shell of his former self. Funny how she still considered him the Captain, however. It felt unjust to leave him this way, neither truly living nor truly dead. In his current state he was about as useful to them as a sack of horse manure, but as a zombie... 

She patted his head and smiled nostalgically. Sabrina's shadow rose beside her and eyed Sabrina curiously. Sabrina nodded. "It's for the best. We have  a new Captain now." Utter darkness filled the room as her shadow smothered Pazzo's face, suffocating him to death.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 1, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
*East Blue [*UC Ship*]
*Steelport Arc Epilogue

---*

Were his intentions really that easy to read through? No, this was probably just another application of whatever Devil Fruit ability she had. Now that he thought about it, this was one hell of a neat power. More practical than some of the others he'd seen around the East Blue. Of course, he himself wouldn't eat a Devil Fruit. It wasn't worth it; inability to swim for a potentially useless power? Pfft, no thanks. And even if it was useful, it'd feel cheap. No, Edo was perfectly content with his illusions.

He was, however, very grateful. The spilling of his identity could ruin his life, and have his family and friends targeted, and that was something he didn't want to happen. He smiled and extended his arm out, as if wanting her to take his hand. And with a casual flick of his wrist, a small rose appeared in his hand, which he handed over to Xifeng. "Thank you, madame. I am in your debt."

...oh, dammit. That's right. In all this commotion, he'd forgotten that his raft was completely destroyed. And there wasn't an island nearby that he could simply fly off on his hang-glider with (not that he was considering that crazy idea)...looks like he'd have to stay with these guys for a while. From what he remembered, the nearest island was a month or two away. Thinking of Kai and all the chaos that generally seemed to follow him, Edo sighed. This could be a long journey. But, then he glanced at Xifeng, and remembered Adora, and smiled again.

Eh. Maybe it wouldn't be _so_ bad.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2012)

*[Romance Dawn?]​*
[The Dirty Dozen?]​

[Somewhere in the Grand Line]

It was a rather atypical day, well to say the least for a day in the Grand Line. A small framed man sighs as he pulled the side of his cheek from the hand he had propped on his desk, ?If today gets any duller, I?ll probably close shop early.? He laments as he pulls his small round framed spectacles from his face. His grey hair lightly shakes while he pulled a small square cloth from his shirt pocket. 

`DING`

?You Bounty Master Teauge?? an unfamiliar voice asks over the sound of heavy footsteps. ?For sure as the day is long sonny, can I help you?? the small man asks quickly sliding his spectacles back on, ?You here to collect?? he asks blinking once or twice as to get his bearings, but he is quickly confronted by a Marine, dressed rather sharply in a pressed black suit, two rows of yellow, gold platted, buttons run down either side of his body. ?No sir, I simply have a delivery.? The man, obviously a member of Cipher Pol, replies as he hands a large package over to the Bounty Master. The elderly Teauge gingerly takes the large envelope and adjust his glasses with his free hand.

_ From the Office of Vice Admiral Wellington D. Bismark_​
Master Teauge blinks, looks to the man briefly before looking at his Daily Motivational Calendar just to be sure what the day was, his light blue eyes sparkle, and it was indeed the day he thought it was.

_ That?s the thing about needs. Sometimes, when you get them met, you don?t need them anymore.​_​

?You?re a bit early aren?t ya son? New Bounty Issue isn?t for two more days.? Master Teauge says while placing the package on his desk. The Marine merely looks at him whilst he adjusted a cuff, ?I was merely told to hand deliver this to the Bounty Master, I don?t know anything else about it.? Is replied as the man simply turns and walks toward the door, ?I recommend closing.? He adds turning the sign in the door to closed as he vanishes into the street. A look of confusion crosses the elderly man?s face as he turned the package over. Opening it he is greeted by a sealed envelope of Wanted Posters of which the seal had a written warning. But that isn?t what caught the man?s attention; it was the sealed letter that came with the package.  It too had a sealed warning.

_For the eyes of the Bounty Master only, any unauthorized reading is punishable by law.​_
Beads of sweat roll down Teauge?s brow as he opened it ~~ 

 Bounty Master, 
The Following Pirates are considered Extremely Dangerous. The Posters that have been included are NOT to leave your office for the duration of a Month, during which only the most capable of Bounty Hunters are to be given access. After the month is up, you may display them for public view. Again this group of Pirates are Considered Extremely Dangerous, the General Public or hobbyist are urged not to attempt to capture these Pirates.

 Master Teauge looks just to make sure that no one else is in the shop, after confirming that he is alone he goes and locks the door. After returning to his desk he turns to the second page, which was a summary of the Posters with short description of the pirates.

Paulsgrave Williams [Captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates]
180,000,000
Known as the Bone Eater, Williams is wanted for his crimes against the World. With no moral compass and a willingness to kill anything he is perhaps the most dangerous Pirate on this list. Any who goes after his head is cautioned, approach at one?s own peril.~

Kaiser D. Winter [Co-Captain of the Unnamed Crew]
172,000,000
The Tempest Kid, son to a Marine Kaiser my seem as if he is a buffoon at first glance, but do not allow this to fool you. He has evaded capture on several occasions and caused much damage to Maritime properties over the East Blue and Grand Line.~

Rosemary Clouse [Captain of the Black Widow Pirates]   
170,000,000   
The Black Widow is man killer. She, and her crew [composed mostly of women], actively target males, killing any they want and kidnapping those they think they can turn a profit on. Their typical targets are heirs and the elderly rich.~ 

Calico Jack [Captain of the Wreckers]
169,000,000
An Ex Mercenary with little patience for the trivial, she once worked hand in hand with the World Government, but has since turned Pirate, she is wanted for the unbalancing of several key government economies as well as stealing directly from the Government.~

Sabrina Allgood [1st  Mste of the Ravenbeard Pirates]
158,000,000
The Shadow Princess is Paulsgrave?s right hand and First Lt. She is just as merciless as Williams, but with an elegant grace that he doesn?t have. She is known to leave stronger victims alive only to steal their shadows. She also seems to be the focusing force behind the Ravenbeard crew.~

Mari D. Angel [Captain of the Love Pirates]
150,000,000
Once thought to be a Praying Mantis, this captain in part has been vindicated. She is no longer seen as a butcher of her own crew, but this doesn?t make her any less dangerous. She is in possession of a Mythological Zoan Devil Fruit, and has grown with its use, be wary when approaching her or her crew. ~ 

Obadiah F. Staine [Captain of the Mask Pirates] 
146,000,000 
Known as Obi the Faceless, Obadiah hides behind a mask, as does the rest of his crew. His ability to create masks of others and to turn them against the original makes him a Pirate not to trifle with. He is considered to be dangerous with talent in Black Mail and Espionage.~

Kent Altira [Captain of the Firecracker Pirates]
144,000,000
Known as the Firecracker, Kent is just as explosive as his name and the property damage he leaves in his wake is testament to he and his crew?s willingness to go all out. Not one to back down from a fight Kent is wanted for his robbery of the floating Casino and Hotel.~

Dr. Montana Frankenstein [Rouge Scientist] 
140,000,000
A irresponsible mad scientist who?s experimentations have brought him into the Government?s crosshairs, as of lately Dr. Frankenstein has been quite, but we believe that he is simply biding his time.~ 

Helen Swann [Rouge Swordswoman] 
135,000,000
A class Swordswoman who is also the daughter of a World Noble, she is wanted for shunning her heritage and her random acts of Piracy across the Blues and the Grand Line. Ill-tempered she is one to approach cautiously.~

Night Raven [Ex-Marine]     
115,000,000
An ex-Marine and member of the Black Dogs, this Pirate is ill afforded the chance to counter or attack. If all possible this Pirate needs to be surprised. His tactics revolve around secret Marine techniques. Approach with caution.~

?Black? Dan Mongel 
105,000,000 [Captain of the Black Wolf Pirates]
An opportunist by nature, Dan takes the rank of Captain from the former Captain after the crew?s loss at the hands of Mari D. Angel?s hands. After renaming the crew to the Black Wolf Pirates, from the Maw Wolf Pirates, he starts on a rampage through the North Blue before tuning his sights to the Grand Line.~

 The Elderly Bounty Master pauses, this was quite a list, a Dirty Dozen as it were. Folding the paper back up he takes the sealed posters and locks them away in his desk. Things were about to get interesting as he walked over to re-open shop. ~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2012)

*The East Blue/Helen Swann vs. the Worlds Strongest Swordsman...*
Helen became disheartened as the rowboat picked up speed. For a moment she thought the mysterious man aboard would just pass her by, none the wiser that there was a desperate castaway so close by. She wasn't much for crying, in fact hadn't so much as shed a tear or batted an eyelash in three years, but in that moment she came close to it. Suddenly the rowboat shifted course towards the shore. Helen dropped to her knees and thanked the gods old and new, whom she didn't believe in anyway, but with her dismal luck of late she figured it wouldn't hurt. The rowboat crested over the waves. The man aboard was huge judging by his thickly muscled tree trunk like arms, pumping the oars back and forth. Helen rose to her feet as he jumped out of the craft and dragged it onto the sandy shore. He had to be pushing almost seven feet tall. His gray hair and heavily wrinkled face indicated a man of advanced age, but that could've easily been the byproduct of a very hard life. The man looked like a bum. Pure and simple. Ratty looking jumper, faded Bermuda shorts, even his socks had holes in them.  

He simply passed her by with an amiable smile and began talking, not even telling her his name. She wasn't sure what to make of this fellow as he proceeded to reveal certain facts about his life which were probably better left unsaid. Perhaps he was just lonely...or insane. She was pretty sure she could handle him if he proved to be unstable. He seemed harmless enough, however. In fact she almost felt sad for him. Then he mentioned a certain last name..._"Knoxxy"._ Helen tensed up. She turned towards the man's rowboat and saw the long handle of a broadsword sticking out the side. 

_Impossible..._

As he helped himself to the last of the roasted bananadile, Helen gripped the handle of _Heartsbane_ tightly between sweaty palms. He loomed over her and nodded at her sword, blue eyes honing on her like laser beams.   “First though, show me what you can do with that thing. Then we’ll go get some apple sauce.”

Helen's throat felt dry. She definitely could use some more rum. "What did you say your name was sir?" she asked.  

The man chuckled. "Damn. Excuse my manners little lady." He offered her a clumsy bow before going to retrieve his blade from the boat, a massive broadsword made of a ultra dense material that could only be seastone. Every swordsman on the high seas certainly knew of that blade and the man who wielded it. "The name's Alfonso Knoxx." 

When he said his name it was like an icy dagger plunging through her heart. Helen's shoulders slumped and she sighed. "I thought so..." There was nothing to be done but fight. She slowly lifted her head up and eyed him with a look of steely resolve. "My name is Helen Swann, and I am the one who will replace you." Suddenly she rushed past him in a burst of speed, kicking up a blazing trail of sand in her wake. She slashed once, putting her all into the stroke. 

*"Finishing Touch!"*

Alfonso simply stood in place, absorbing the full brunt of the slash without even trying to block. Helen whirled about, expecting to see the shower of crimson that always followed. She was only fooling herself, however. Knoxx half turned and shook his head at her, looking mildly disappointed.  "Nope, didn't even feel it." Helen couldn't see how that was possible. She had made contact with his skin. She spun about and circled him warily. She slashed in a V formation, a new medium range attack she had been working on. 

*"Storm Crow!"* 

A compact but fast moving *V* shaped slash wave radiated across the sand towards Knoxx. He stabbed his sword into the sand and crossed his thickly muscled arms as the slash wave hit him full force across the midsection, the sound like steel grinding against steel. The slash wave split in two across either side of the lumbering swordsman and continued traveling, slicing the treeline behind him to ribbons. Helen could see no discernible damage on her intended target however. Knoxx raised a curious eyebrow and considered the attack thoughtfully. "Yeah I definitely felt something..." He belched loudly. "No wait that was just the bananadile." 

"You're using haki. How can I possibly hurt you?!" Helen cried. 

Knoxx laughed. "Haki? Pleeease...this is pure muscle you're dealing with little lady." He flexed his arms for emphasis in a comical bodybuilder pose. Helen rushed him and slashed in a wild fury, losing all control and focus. Knoxx caught her blade between his right thumb and index finger.  Until now she couldn't imagine that such a strength was even possible. He pushed her back off her feet casually and stepped towards her. Helen stood her ground. _He's lying. This is haki. It has to be._ Knoxx leaned towards her and whispered, "Go for the jumper."

"What?!" 

"My sweater, rip it off and you win." 

Helen made a move for the ratty old sweater. Knoxx swung his seastone blade faster then she could track, targeting her sword. Both blades collided in a shower of grinding sparks. The impact caused Helen's arms to shake violently and sent her twisting to the sand. When she eyed her blade she was shocked to see a nick in the highly polished crimson steel. In all her years, no, in all the years since the founding of House Swann, the blade had never been scratched. 

"Well that's a mighty fine sword you have there. Most would've broken in two from that move." 

Helen slowly rose to her feet, defiance etched on her face. "My sword will never break and neither will I. I could see that this battle was lost before it even started, but I just couldn't resist the temptation of seeing how I measured up against you. Now I've finally learned the most important lesson of all...that I know nothing..._that I am nothing_." Her eyes watered and she waved him onwards. "So come on then and be done with it. If my journey ends here then I want to make it something worth remembering."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2012)

*[Blood in the Waters]​*​
[No Place for Redemption, Ravenbeard Pirates Re-Introduction]​

[Three Point Island/Spring Island, Grand Line]

It is a serene beautiful setting; honeysuckle and the fragrant scent of roses hang in the air making Three Point Island one of the most desirable Spring Time Islands in the Grand Line. Or that used to be the case. Moans of agony float to the heavens as two rows of Marines, lining the road out of the small town, slowly die. Having been impaled on nine and half foot tall bone spikes they slowly slide to their death, in far too much pain to attempt to bite their tongues and bound so they can only work with their feet.  The bases of each spire run red with blood even as their intestines are untwisted from the insides; if one were wonder whom was behind this atrocity all they would have to do is look to the harbor. There anchored just off shore sits a ship that vastly overshadows the Island’s harbor it’s twisted vile visage a blight on the eyes. A pure picture of death floating on the seas, the Maelstrom the herald of Demise had docked and the Ravenbeards had made shore. ~ 

 “One would think, that they’d at least get an up to date photo of me.” A venomous voice comments rising even above the cries of a woman. A poster, with a picture of a bandaged man, lands at the foot of a Marine forced into Piracy. His stomach turns as he looks upon it. “If you wouldn’t kill anyone you saw with a camera Captain, maybe they’d have one.” The man replies, a ballsy move considering who was sitting across from him. A vile laugh follows along with the sound of what could be described as chains are heard, the woman that was crying earlier whimpers loudly. Steelshanks, standing in the short distance, is a . Though he now is aware enough to be more than the wall he was several months ago, his dead eyes follow the street and dart to the laughter.

In the center of town a pale man in dark clothing sits upon a vile throne composed of the skeletons of children. In one hand the soft skull of an infant doubles as goblet sloshing with the reddest of wines. In the other white chains of bone keeps a blue haired woman close, in her trembling embrace, her four year old son starting to grow cold as he starts to breathe erratically, a four inch spike of bone jutting from his right lung.  “Is that so?” Williams asks, those blood red eyes focusing on the man, a vile grin splits his lips as he clamped down on the cigar he was smoking. Another vile laugh sends smoldering ashes over the woman as she is dragged closer, being forced to release her child.  “Why not put that camera to use then?” Williams bites as a three inch long blade slides from between his knuckles. The Marine turn Pirate sweats, but that first outburst could have caused him his life, so he quickly pulls it from its holder and focuses its lens on Williams, the picture is snapped as he slits her throat, spilling her blood on her dying child.  “Send that to the Marines.” he bites pulling the woman back to life with his Devil Fruit, just so he can torture her further.  “Wake up.” he bites putting the cigar out on her forehead, to which she screams bloody murder as she awakens to the world anew. She clutches her throat, only to realize her suffering was yet to end. As Williams’ hold on the chains lessens she goes back to cradle her child. “P-please show mercy, save his life.” She begs, though her pleas fall on deaf ears as Williams pushes another spike, this time into the child’s stomach, the boy shudders; his death was going to be slow and very painful and the mother weeps. 

Across the way, under a large sun umbrella sits Sabrina, she calmly looked over her cuticles with a file in the other hand as Williams had his fun, Vergil stood in a doorway of a small business, his arms crossed over his chest, a vile look in his eyes, not the first person offered the kind of resistance he was hoping to find. Massacring these peaceful people and the Marines that protected them did little to fuel his hunger for power.  “Steelshanks, we’ve been here a day, has the Long Pose adjusted?” Williams asks, the puppet merely looks at his arm as he approaches, standing by Sabrina. “No, it’s still to record the magnetic field of this island.” He replies allowing his arm to drop. Williams growls in disgust as he sink lower into the bone throne.

“That’s right you monster!” a voice echoes followed by a single shot. “It takes a month for a Pose to record Three Point, by then a Marine battalion will be here!” the man adds as a crimson hue explodes from Williams’ chest, though the calcium mixed in with his skin makes the wound rather shallow, and it quickly heals.  “Ah, Lt. Commander Daniels.” Paul laughs, a vile grin spreading his lips.  “We were wondering when you were going to show.” Williams adds, his vile tone all the more sinister. Daniels pauses as he lowered his rifle, “How do you know who I am?” he asks, Williams just grins as he held a hand out, from the sky a small blue jay lands singing merrily, even in this carnage. The small creature blinks as it looks at the lone Marine. 

 “I love my daddy.

It chirps happily as it sees the Marine, though the small voice sends a shiver up the Marines spine, “T-Tina?” he asks the tears rolling down his cheeks. “Is t-hat you honey?” he adds to the first question while taking a step forward.  

 “I love my daddy.

Is the reply the little bird gives, “W-why Oda why?!” the marine cries as Williams crushes the bird before it could repeat what it said again; a small shadow wriggled free of the vile man’s grip and flies back to Sabrina and vanishes,  “Let’s just say we had a little song bird.” Paul laughs dropping the bird’s body to the ground beside the now hysterical woman. Dropping the weapon, the Marine charges in while drawing his saber, though he is quickly caught by ex-Marines that wish to save him, at least for the moment.  “So, Lt. Commander.” Williams states, that grin fading from his features as he stands, but the hysterical woman realizes what the mad man wants, not knowing anything better and for better or worse, she decides to make a deal with the devil himself.

“Mister…”

She grovels pulling Williams’ attention her way,  “And the woman speaks.” he states pulling his vile gaze her way. “M-my husband, h- he had a l- Long P-Pose.” She stammers, a twisted grin crosses his features,  “And you would offer this why?” he asks, a terrified yet desperate look crosses her features. “M-my son.” She whimpers.  “Ah, you wish to make an accord.” he muses.  “A life for your Long Pose?” Williams questions, the woman merely shakes her head.  “We have an accord then, show me.” he orders dropping the chain so that the woman can move. “My son?” she asks, but Williams merely pushes her onward,  “All in good time.” he growls walking behind her,  “My Nightingale, you may play with the good Lt. Commander.” he grins motioning for the Marine with the camera to follow. ~


----------



## Eternity (Jul 1, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Just Love]​
"Lalala, lalalalalalalalala~"

The sound of a girl humning happily by herself breaks the sound of otherwise silent waters. A patch of quite quiet waters have given Love Pirates an excuse to chill it. They could still use paddles and wheel, but Mari was in a chill mood after their latest adventure, and her new black outfit was making her sweat in the warm weather, adding to her wish for a break in their busy life. 

The sound of Tiana walking up the stairs to the helm paused her hymning. She knew it was Tiana, having lived with her for 7 months as well as being able to use her acute sense of hearing in human form.

"Hey darling~" Mari cried out with a smile. "What does your fabulous presence in the helm mean?" she asked, tilting her head to the left, looking at her with beady eyes. 

"Not much. Arbogast is training with Hiro again, so I though I would join you." she replied, sending Mari a loving smile back. Mari grinned sheepishly back. They sat down in a couch further back in the helm-room, talking about nothing special. Then, after a cosy minute of silence, Mari spoke. "Our last adventure was quite a wild ride. Wasn't it?"

_Flashback Arc Begins:_

A similar day a week back, Mari and the others are sailing to the midway point of grand line's first half, the infamous Perdition Kingdom.

"ADVENTURE~!!"

The yell came from Mari, captain of the rather famous Love Pirates. And what a yell that was! With Ryuu Izou stocked with supplies, the next adventure was not only a day's travel away, but also to be filled with Mush Muffins, the finest in all of the east blues. The last island they visited had imported this delicious treat, making for a very happy captain.

"Desh mushins a erry ood" she laughed with her mouth filled, pointing dramatically towards the direction of the next island. "Fefifin Kjindom!"
Swallowing, she finished the sentence. "Here we come!"

A sound from Arbogast made Mari look back. And there, no more then a mile back, was a ship. "Tiana, turn us around. Arbogast, set sail." Her demeanor changed into a more serious one. But before they could respond Mari had already changed into hybrid form and taken flight towards the ship behind them. It didn't take her long before she came close enough to see. Another pirate ship!


----------



## Gomu (Jul 1, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Just Love]​
> "Lalala, lalalalalalalalala~"
> ...



"MACH SHOT!" Striking the air with incredible ferocity as he began making way for the destructive nature of the volley of punches he was making at such high speeds. The tension of his fists against the air as the friction released upon them, blasting the iron dummies with his powerful fists making sure not to dent them, controlling the power he had through every shot and shift through every notion of attack. It was grueling, the fists that he had with such power gained from his experiences of this vast blue ocean. He would twist his body, kicking the statue with the force of a pivoting blow.

Sweating, hearing the ships creaking as he pressed his arm against his head wiping the sweat on an already damped arm, his body and muscles showing through his t-shirt as he stepped towards the stairs. He would hear his captain beginning to yell once more. Sometimes, he was taken back by how much she loved to do that, her helplessness to the factors of life when she had gathered all she could stand and yell about it. She was someone he'd like to call fearless but she was still afraid of many things in this world. Who would of thought he'd be governed by a woman in all things. Scratching the back of his head, he ran up the stairs and took his eyes towards whoever he could see on deck.

Though he couldn't see anyone as everyone did their respective duties and as such he was once more left to not having much to do other then training. His hands went into his pockets as he watched the gliding winds of the ship moving with incredible abruptness and power. He placed both hands on his head as he took to what appeared to be their next big adventure. Another island. He still didn't hear the name of the island on account of being on the bottoms of the ships corridors instead of on deck. His eyebrow had arisen as he paused for a moment. Arbogast had seemed to found something new in lines to the next big enemy as well. Running towards the end of the ship with great speed he would watch as his captain began flying towards a pirate ship. By her self.

"Dammit, what is she thinking." He said to himself, he watched the seas below and then the rival pirates' ship. He couldn't make the leap with his leg strength. Mari using her ability to fly made him that less loving of the situation they were in now. "Reckless." He said once more under his breath. Leaping from the side of the wall by using his abundance of leg strength he leaped towards a nearby railing and slipped forward capturing himself before he fail over. "Guys, Captain Mari has done something extremely reckless, we have to hurry up before something bad happens to her, we don't know who could be on that ship!" His eyes went towards Tiana. "Come on we have to pick up the pace, Arbogast, do you need any help pushing this ship in the right direction?"

You could tell that he had changed. Caring about what may or may not happen to his Captain, spending this amount of time with these people had placed him into a sort of "family" thus there was nothing much to say, because his heart had opened only because of them. The situation grew frantic and with every second he thought about what could be happening to Mari right away. His fists only clenched at the thoughts.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 1, 2012)

Unnnamed Crew
Grand Line - Paradise - Near Atlant Island



It was one of those rare quiet days, one of those where Kai never even got in a situation where had to utter the phrase of impending doom. I got this. For those unfamiliar with that sign of the apocalypse. Those quiet days were few and far between since the Unnamed Crew reached the Grand Line, and that was saying something because it pretty much had been one wacky adventure after another since the crew was formed but the GL was the big leagues baby. 

But today they hadn't been swallowed by a Seaking or attacked by CP agents, no today they were enjoying the summer weather and making full use of the most brilliant modification the shipwrights back on Steelport had made, a Hot Tob that was positioned on the "roof" of the captain's cabin. It was big enough to hold the entire crew and offered a brilliant view beyond just being wonderfully relaxing. And eventually when Kai was housebroken and stopped sitting in it naked, now they were just crossing their fingers that he wasn't peeing in it, the entire crew would spent the slow days relaxing in it.

The end of hot tub time was signaled by Kestrel running up to the quarterdeck, he seemed to be near losing his memory once again but managed to flash his Polaroid pic of an small blot on the horizon. 

"That must be the next island!" Kai jumped out of the tub and his wet boxers were off in flash. A few groans were heard but Kai never had been on friendly terms with shame or common decency. He quickly dried himself off, while the rest climbed out and started drying themselves off as well, and started dressing himself. Adora had taken the habit of lying out his clothes, seeing as he kept dumping them either in her room or in front of it and considering she was the one that had picked them all out to begin with.....

Not that their relationship had progressed as Kai had hoped, instead it was more like she was his mom and the overgrown manchild certainly needed a mother figure. He'd probably never be anything but a pain, but at least she managed to keep him in check somewhat. The new clothes had been born out of necessity, over the last few months Kai had become so muscled that his arms now were thicker than his legs had been a while back. Thanks to crew's cook he now had a decent wardrobe, instead of an infinite supply of the same football jerseys and nine different elephant G-strings.

Now he'd be dressed in the most fashionable of Devil Fruit Republic apparel, like this pair of jeans on his favorite pair of sneakers. He still dressed very casual, and so a black tanktop covered his torso, part of the tattoo that ran from his should across his heart was still visible. Despite the summer climate in this region, he still hung a coat over his shoulder but his mirror aviator shades did match the weather. With his sensitivity to sunlight, he was rarely seen without them whenever the sun was bright.

With his lead on the others, it was Kai who was there first and together with Kestrel they docked the ship in the Souther shipping district of Atlant Island.

"Reminds me of home!" He was visibly excited as he jumped down on the floating island that made up most of Atlant. Orange Grove too was largely man made. "So what do you guys want to do first?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2012)

*Knoxx and Swann.*



> "My sword will never break and neither will I. I could see that this battle was lost before it even started, but I just couldn't resist the temptation of seeing how I measured up against you. Now I've finally learned the most important lesson of all...that I know nothing...that I am nothing." Her eyes watered and she waved him onwards. "So come on then and be done with it. If my journey ends here then I want to make it something worth remembering."



Knoxx inhaled deeply. “I swear kids these days listen to too much music.” He swatted Helen across the back of the head, “Melodrama. You know, my eldest son loves melodrama. He spills his drink and his arms go flailing and he calls himself the most useless human alive. Then he puts the back of his hand to his forehead and faints.”

Knoxx shook his head, “Don’t be like that. You’re still standing. And do I look like a guy that’s going to kill you? I just offered to take you to Loguetown to get some apple sauce for Oda’s sake. Even Shin Nosebleed didn’t listen, at least you tried to rip my jumper. I gave him a big ol gaping injury on the side of my waist to aim for and he went for my neck. Had to break his sword; gave him a training schedule though.”

“Let me break it down for you kid. Sit down and pass me some rum.” Helen hesitantly did as she was requested, Alfonso took a swig and looked at the bottle. “This came from the ocean didn’t it? Ugh, it’ll do. Ok so here’s the thing. I want you to be able to best me in battle. I’m tired of this. Tired of life. I have a wife that won’t shut up, two sons that disappoint me every time they speak…you know one of them was the victim in an abusive relationship. My son is 6ft 7 and his boyfriend was 5ft1 and built like a rag doll.” Knoxx took another swig, a really big one and signalled for another bottle. 

“So I’m finding the best swordsmen and women there are and training them personally. Maybe, just maybe one of you can put an end to me before I die of something stupid like heart disease. You Helen are up there. Good on you. Gold star. Now here’s what you’re going to be doing. Follow this schedule and you’ll be slicing through steel in no time.”

Knoxx took out a piece of paper and cleared his throat. Helen’s eyes widened as she heard what seemed like an impossible regime, then was informed that it should take her about 4 hours to complete. He corrected her stances and taught her a technique that nearly tore her arm off when she tried it.

“Alright, come on. Hop in to my boat and I’ll take you to Loguetown and you can listen to an old man complain about his life.”


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates​*
_Seven Months Later_​
Kent rolled his shoulders out as he stood on the deck of the Firecracker ship, preparing himself for his morning routine. He placed his feet shoulder width apart and then leapt into the air, catching himself on his hands. With slow, careful movements he brought his body vertical, then lifted his right hand off the deck. 

"Okay...now for the hard part."

Kent grit his teeth together as he pushed up with one hand, removing his palm from the ground until he was being supported by only his fingers. Slowly, rhythmically, Kent began pushing himself up and down. 

"One...two...three...four..."

To distract himself from the repetitiveness, Kent found his mind drifting back to Perdition Kingdom...

*A Tale of Two Crews*​
"K-Kent, we're almost to the next island."

Kent looked up from the card game he was playing with Ral and Jack, grinning wildly. "It's about damn time! What's the deal with this one HAL?"

There was a deafening crackle of static from the ship's speakers, which were much more powerful on the _Golden Crow_ than on the old merchant ship the Firecrackers had been using before arriving at New Fortuna. HAL's voice filled the air just a moment later. 

*"The island we are approaching is the Perdition Kingdom."*

"Oh come on, not another kingdom!" Kent protested. "Last time we talked to a king he locked us up for like, five years!"

"Two months," Clemens corrected, stepping out from a mirror into the middle of the card game. Kent shot her the bird but didn't bother trying to argue with her. He had yet to win an argument with the archeologist, even when he was actually correct.

*"As much as I would love to have you gone for another few months,"* HAL said, *"I regretfully inform you that Perdition Island does not have a true "Kingdom". Two warring families, the Simillians and the Ampars, each claim to be the rightful rulers of the island."*

Kent pumped his fist in excitement. "Hell yeah! That's what I like to hear!"

*"In addition,"* HAL continued, *"Sensors are picking up an unidentified object flying towards us at high speeds. If you were not all completely incompetent, I would suggest making sure it is not here to kill you."* There was another crackle of static, and then silence. 

"Flying thing!" Kent shouted excitedly. "I got this one guys! It's my turn!" He scrambled to his feet, sprinting over the the specially designed launchpad that hung off the edge of the ship.

"Actually, it's my turn," Ral said as the captain ran off, "so this counts as my turn. I'm gonna take a nap, wake me up if he like, dies."

"Rocket! Takeoff!" 

Kent was blasted suddenly into the air by the force of a dozen Firecrackers under each foot, leaving him trailing multicolored fire as he shot high into the air. He twisted himself around as he flew, trying to find the thing HAL had been talking about...there!

He twisted himself violently, launching himself almost horizontally towards the flying object. Rocket Takeoff didn't actually allow Kent to fly, but he had found that by using it liberally while midair he could simulate flight well enough.

He sped towards the object at breakneck speeds, only getting a good look at it as he came closer. It was some kind of flying fox girl - she had probably taken off from the ship he could see off in the distance.

Kent briefly considered what to do, before remembering that the only true way to greet _anyone_, friend or foe, was with a solid punch to the face. It was all about making impressions, after all. 

"BOOOOONE SHATTER!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2012)

*The East Blue...*
Helen settled into the row boat, her only belongings the sword at her back and an armful of rum bottles. The conditions were cramped but at least tolerable. Strewn all about the floor were empty beer cans. She pretended not to notice the battered copy of _Grand Line Hustler_ nearby and sat down opposite of the old man. Helen continued to pore over the list as Knoxx rowed them out into open water. Until now she thought that her own exercises were extreme, but this new training regime was practically insane. Was it even possible? Of course it was. He had accomplished it. I'll do the same or die trying, she resolved. 

They stopped moving suddenly. Helen looked up at Knoxx and blinked. He simply stared at her with his beefy arms crossed. "Something wrong sir?" she asked. 

"Don't call me sir. It makes me feel old." 

"I'm sorry, you're right. Seventy isn't that old." 

A vein throbbed visibly over his forehead but he took the unintended insult in stride. The wife was always pestering him to get a little nip and tuck, but when he countered that he'd get one as soon as she got a face transplant, well that didn't go over so well. Knoxx shook his head. "Anyway. I forgot to mention the first part of your new training." 

"What's that?" 

"You're going to row us to Loguetown."  He pointed northeast. "It's in that direction...give or take." 

Helen's jaw dropped. Before she could protest, Knoxx was sound asleep, or pretending to at least. Cursing under her breath, Helen took the oars and set off. That night they had a drinking contest. Helen actually took the old man man to a draw. For the rest of the journey he continued to regale her about his family problems, and Helen continued to row. By the time they got to Loguetown her arms were totally numb, and she now knew more about the man and his dysfunctional family then she ever cared to know. She thanked Knoxx and shook his hand. 

"When I see you again I'm going to beat you to a pulp," she said with a grin. 

"That's the point missy."  He patted her on the back, causing her to lurch forward involuntarily. As Helen strode away to find her fortune, Knoxx sighed. "Kids." Was he ever that stupid? He produced a crumpled up paper from his pocket with a list of names. "Now who's next? 

_*Seven months later/The Grand Line...*_
"Who's next?" Helen asked with an eager smile, as she rowed her way towards an unknown island, merely following the magnetic guide point of the log pose affixed to her wrist. After getting lost in the Grand Line for a month, then nearly meeting her end in the Calm Belt, she realized just how important the little buggers were. Traveling via a rowboat wasn't advisable either, she had gone through ten already, but it was a part of her training.

She wore a black tank top and beige shorts, as always sandals beneath her feet. The only indication of her true profession was the massive crimson steel greatsword beside her. Gone were her flowing blond tresses, which had once reached all the way to her waistline, now replaced by a simple but stylish bob. Her nobleman father would've thrown a fit if he could see her. The long hair had been more of a hindrance anyway, always flying about her face. Her pale green eyes shone as bright as ever, with an almost hawk like quality. Helen focused on the bustling harbor as it came into view. She ignored the curious glances thrown her way as she outpaced the bigger ships, and casually tethered the row boat to a nearby dock. First thing was first, find a bar, then find someone who could fight.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2012)

*Steelport Marine Base/After the UC's escape...*

As Stavio looked around the docking bay at the chaos left by the fight, his eye started to twitch. Nesbitt and Shinsou had managed to fight off the turncoat marines, but were still in bad shape, with bruises and scratches covering their faces. Wallmer was in critical condition, but still alive. He was receiving medical attention at the moment.

Nesbitt and Shinsou stood with their heads held down in shame at the mess the pirates had left, while several veins bulged on Stavio's forehead. "I can't believe you idiots...you couldn't even handle a bunch of ragtag kids from the village?!" Stavio clenched his fists as he turned to the remains of the crate. "And...and you let them get away with the delivery..."

"Doctor, we weren't prepared to deal wi-" 

"Don't give me excuses! Do you have any idea how serious this is?!" Nesbitt frowned. "There was...a young girl in the crate. I was admittedly confused." Stavio paused for a moment, then turned back towards Nesbitt. "W-What?!"

"I was-" 

"No, nevermind. I need to make a call." Stavio dashed back up to his office, slamming the door behind him. He pulled out a mechanical Den Den Mushi and picked up the receiver. "Get me Science Division Headquarters."


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2012)

*East Blue/Millennium Cave...*

Arbogast woke up at the cave entrance, where he was lying under a sheet with a small lantern lit to illuminate the clearing. It was nightfall, and he could hear the chirping and clicking of several crickets. As he weakly pulled his head up, he saw a young woman sitting at his bed side. "Ah, you're finally awake sleepyhead."

Arbogast grunted then sat up. "Hm? Where am I? Who are you?" Mari put a finger to her lips. "Relax, you're fine. My name is Mari. My crew and I found you down the trail. The others are getting some supplies at the ship."

"Why bother helping me?" Arbogast asked as he rubbed his head. Mari frowned. "That's a silly thing to ask. You're a gorilla wearing clothes. Why wouldn't I help you?"

Arbogast had never met a human who was so blunt. It was also very abnormal to him that someone would help him _because_ of his species. "I'm an apeman, actually. Pretty sure I'm the only one in East Blue too. I wouldn't be surprised if I were the only one in the world."

"That's unfortunate." Arbogast rolled his eyes. "That's a word for it." Arbogast got to his feet and adjusted his shirt. "Well, thanks and all, but I should probably get going now."

Suddenly, without warning, a loud gunshot forced both Arby and Mari's attention to a figure standing at the end of the trail up the mountain. It was Wheeler, who had his rifle pointed straight up in the air. "Well well well, you're hard to kill, Arbogast."

Mari stood up. "Who is this?" 

"Some bastard who double-crossed me back in the desert." Arbogast didn't have any weapons on him at the moment. He wasn't sure if Mari could fight either. Wheeler removed his hat, revealing a head of dirty brown hair. Both Snail and Rock stepped out from behind him. 

"Hello Snail, you sucker punch anybody else today?" Arbogast asked sarcastically as he stepped between the gang and Mari. "It's funny, I hadn't realized you got such a high bounty on yer head, Arby. I made me a deal with the local authorities, ya see. If I give 'em you, they'll get off my back. When I went back to the hole I dug for ya, I couldn't find ya. But then  I saw me the little campfire up the mountain, thought it was you. I'm glad I wasn't wrong."

"That's a cute story Wheeler, but you think I'm just gonna let you hand me over?" 

Wheeler chuckled as he placed his hat back on his head. "No, no...see the deal didn't specify I had to take you in alive. Personally I think it's easier to kill you now and carry you back with me. It's easier, and funner, that way." Wheeler said with a grin.

"I'm surprised you even know what the word "specify" means, you drunk coward." Wheeler frowned and pointed at Arbogast. "Kill 'em!" What happened next lasted less than ten seconds. As Arbogast prepared to fight, Snail and Rock suddenly drew two pistols. Mari suddenly jumped in front of Arbogast, who's eyes widened as each of the three men was sent flying back with a single punch to the face. This all happened before any of them could get a single shot out. 

Arbogast stared in a state of disbelief at the three men lying on their backs, each unconscious. "Those guys were really annoying." 

This woman was strong, very much so. That much was obvious. And she had probably just saved Arbogast's life. "Mr. Arbogast..." Arby stared at the woman. "Yeah?" 

"...Join my crew." Mari said with a smile.

*Several months later...*

Arbogast leaned on the railing of Mari's ship. He had agreed to come with her to repay the life debt he owed her. However, he had yet to pay it back in full. As he heard Mari's voice call out, he rolled his eyes and approached the captain for his orders.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 2, 2012)

*Atlant Island*

A white-haired man, entirely covered with a white cloak, strode through the crowded streets. Next to him, a woman dressed in a black blouse and skirt straightened her white tie and long, dark tresses as she walked. She held a scabbard which, judging from the shape, was that of a katana's in her left hand. Color was not the only aspect of their attire that stood out. Despite the slight gusts of wind in the area, the man's cloak was billowing and rippling as though he were in a storm, while the woman's clothes were completely motionless, as though the winds were powerless to affect the fabric.

Despite this, the eyes of the townspeople seemed to pass over the pair as they made their advance. The black-haired woman looked at the surrounding townspeople before saying, "I'm surprised your ability works even on me." Ordinary people could not see it, but from her point of view, a purple mass of energy was enveloping them.

A hand appeared from within the folds of the massive cloak and was waved airily. "All I had to do was put more power into it. Fame has its drawbacks, after all. I don't want there to be any complications, Larissa."

"But creating complications is the entire reason we are here, Fluck," Larissa responded with a puzzled frown.

Fluck rolled his eyes. He had forgotten how prim and proper Larissa could be. The two of them had known each other for a decade, but their personalities and outlook were so different that they still continued to surprise each other at times. 

"To be specific, then, I don't want there to be any complications that I don't want to happen."


"That's awfully demanding considering you don't even know what you're here for, Fluck."

"Just trust me," he replied, grinning. His gaze was no longer directed at his companion, but instead at the huge tower that rose before them, reaching towards to the heavens.

"Whatever we want, it's in there."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 2, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Tough against Tough]​
"BOOOOONE SHATTER!"

The attack came as a great surprise to Mari. Despite being a great reader of emotions at this point, this guy threw him off. She would feel nothing hostile within him. On the contrary, this man seemed to be only eager and happy beyond compare to see her.

When the punch connected, her vigorous training regime with Hiro and the others jumped into life when she leaned back from the attack. It still connected, but it gave her the ability to twirl with the force of the attack and counter with an attack of her own. However, due to the enemy's intense emotions, her counter came with a smile.

"Lorien Longshot!" 

Because of her intense training, heightened senses that results in quicker reaction time and momentum from his own attack, the counter hit pretty much straight on, sending the captain flying  with breathtaking speeds towards his ship. But this captain was of the tougher kind. Almost immediately after being sent flying, he tilted his feet; fireworks burned through the air as his body spun, righting himself and landing normally on deck. 

Mari, seeing such a feat and not wanting to seem any worse, dispelled her wings, letting herself fall down towards the new captain's ship. Letting the wind flow through her fur, she closed her eyes, letting her hearing take over.  In free fall, she spun right before she hit the deck, landing with a tremendous  force in a three point landing position. Then, after a pause, she lifted her head, staring at the new captain. "Hi there~"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2012)

*Overkills – when one door closes…*

The first thing Dante saw was Kiya as she wrapped fresh bandages around him. “H-hey sweetheart, I thought I died and went to heaven seeing an angel like you standin over me…” he croaked and started coughing. She gave an awkward smile and her face became sullen.

“Dante…your father…I…”

“Where is the old man? He beat some sense into Vergil huh? Had to be done you know he’s…”

“Your father’s dead.” Heather said, also covered in bandages and looking out to the ocean. “Vergil stabbed him in the back and dumped him in the ocean. I’m sorry.” 

“Heather I know you’re a bitch and all but that’s not funny.” Dante looked at her angrily.

“When have I ever joked with you Dante.” Heather said looking at him blankly, she then walked off. Dante looked up at Kiya who had tears in her eyes and she nodded.

“I’m so sorry Dante. I..I don’t know what to say..” she hugged him but Dante felt nothing but emptiness. He still couldn’t move and was utterly helpless. His teeth clenched and tried to swallow his sadness but nothing could hold back the tears that fell from his eyes. 

Dante paused for a whole minute trying to digest it all. To him his father was invincible. There would be no more of them wrestling and him losing on purpose; no more of his acts of heroism, saving cats from trees; no more of his goofy poses. He missed him already and his heart broke. He gritted his teeth harder and suppressed the sobs that gently came from his mouth. Kiya wanted him to let it out but before she could tell him to he was speaking again,

"How long have I been out for?” Dante said, clearly trying to change the subject.

“A few days. It wasn’t a good idea to move you or Heather. She woke up only a few hours ago.” Shinpachi said coming into Dante’s view 

“How about that bat lady? And Sougo?” Dante asked not really concerned but the question came out anyway.

“She’s good! Her name is Mion, apparently she was human before and ate the bat fruit. Her history isn’t too nice and she’s kinda forgotten how to speak, seeing as she’s been stuck on an island with bugs and animals for the better part of ten years. Anyways she seems eager to help us. She can only come out at night though, not only cos she’s a bat but because that woman took her shadow. It doesn’t seem to bother her. Anya’s working on something for her so that she can go out during the daytime. Sougo is ok. Pride is probably the biggest injury to him.”

“Yeah…” Dante said, barely audibly. Kiya looked at him with concern, they hadn’t been together long but it was strange to see him like this.

“There’s a ship guys! Look! There! It’s up!” Ike jumped up and down, excitedly, not understanding what was going on. 

It wasn’t just a ship. It was a massive galleon and it was, as Ike said, up. The ship was flying through the sky, a giant balloon where the sails should be. It stopped a little above the island and a rope brought a single woman to the island. She had a megaphone and was barking orders at some of the others on the ship.

“There! See that freaking mess of wood. He’s right there! Bring his body to the ship!” the woman shouted with such authority in her voice that it seemed to make the entire boat tremble in fear. Her attire was all black; from her boots to her long cloak. Her hair was black as midnight as were her eyes – before anyone could even say anything she was kneeling beside Dante and she hugged him.

“Dante.”

Dante knew who it was. He and Vergil had often seen the picture of their mother but was told that she had gone to a far away place and was always watching us. They assumed that she was dead and it was just something Dangil would say to make them feel better. It never occurred to them that he was being so literal and to have her suddenly show up was…jarring.

“Mom? You're Al...Mom??!” Dante said with his mouth half open. Even if he wanted to move his arms he couldn’t but right now the shock was too great. 

After a minute or so, Mio released the embrace and looked to the Overkills crew “Who’s the Captain?” she demanded.

“I’m the Captain.” Heather limped forward, clearly not overawed by the events unfolding.

“What is your objective?” Mio asked

“I want to tear that son of a bitch Williams limb from limb and then feed each limb to that shadow bitch. First up though, who the hell are you?” Heather growled.

“Wonderful. And how exactly are you going to do that?” Mio asked getting in her face and ignoring her question, causing Heather to go red with rage. However she could not say anything; it was obvious that they were weak and if they were to meet the Ravenbeards again she was sure there would be many more horrors that would await them. 

She turned to Dante, “I did not want to interfere in your life. My past is one that I do not wish to catch up to you so this is why I have not been part of your or Vergil’s life. This was a mistake and I am paying for it with my sons destined to fight to the death and the loss of the only man I ever loved.” She clenched her fist and a single tear rolled down her cheek. “I will tell you everything.”

Mio picked up a den den mushi that connected her with the ship.

“Captain, I’m taking these brats with us to train them. Give me 3 months. They will do all the chores around the ship whilst undergoing training that made their experience seem like a walk in the park. If you do not agree then I humbly request that I take an extended leave of absence and if you deny me that I’m going to kick your balls so hard that they are going to come flying out of your ears. Sir.”


----------



## Eternity (Jul 2, 2012)

Vergil said:


> ?Captain, I?m taking these brats with us to train them. Give me 3 months. They will do all the chores around the ship whilst undergoing training that made their experience seem like a walk in the park. If you do not agree then I humbly request that I take an extended leave of absence and if you deny me that I?m going to kick your balls so hard that they are going to come flying out of your ears. Sir.?



There was a brief pause, and a click from the other line made it clear that the captain was about to answer. What came out made the most of the people on land teardrop. A long sigh, a grunt and finally a snarl. Then he cut the line.

"Alright, we are going up." Mio said, turning to the overkills. A long pause and a few muffled "huh" followed, broken by Heather's voice. "But he just sighed and hang up." she stated, looking at Mio with minor confusion. "Hm? Oh, you gotta live with that bastard to understand. Let's just say I got him around my little fi-"

She was cut of when she noticed her captain standing in front of her, a semi-serious look on his face. "So you decided to come after all, sir?" she said coldly. *"Careful dear, you might hurt yourself on those sharp words of yours."* he said, acting aloof while Mio gave him the evil eye.

*"Anyway, you told me you wanted to train them? Do as you please, just make sure they do chores whenever they are not training. No slacking off."*

He started to walk away, but turned back and looked straight at Dante, unleashing a heavy dose of King's Haki straight at him and his crew, making sure he received the full blast.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Magician Returns*

---

Ah,  Pavis. The infamous City of Thieves, a must stop area for any   aspiring thief in the Grand Line, and Edo Phoenix was no exception.  Unfortunately, this city's dark reputation has actually worked against   the thieves of the island, as residents have taken to extra precautions   to protect their houses and goods. Of course, this was only to your  common house breakers and thugs. Edo Phoenix was different. He was a  phantom thief, a special class of criminal that performed impossible  heists. What could be considered suicide or impossible to your average   thief would be considered a normal day in the life of Edo Phoenix.

It's  been seven months since his entry into the Grand Line. His final stop  in the East Blue was the Steelport, where he met up with Kaiser D.  Winter and his infamous crew of misfits. As expected, chaos erupted  when  the Marines found out Kai was not actually their Lieutenant and  the crew (along with Edo) became swarmed with Marines. With the aid of   himself and a mysterious reader called Xifeng, the group was able to   successfully retreat from Steelport. However, as his raft was destroyed,  Edo was forced to stay with the crew for a month until they reached the  next island, where he bid farewell and sailed away on his own.

Now?  Now he was in the middle of a brand new heist. The first 'big' one  he's  done (he had performed numerous smaller ones through his journey  across  the Grand Line) since the Kidney of the Sea. He had sent out  his  calling card earlier, claiming he would arrive on the next full  moon.  Naturally, the museum had gone under extreme preparation for the  arrival  of the infamous phantom thief, who had become quite infamous  since the  heist in the East Blue. As Edo Phoenix, an ordinary civilian  in the  city, he scouted out the museum and made a mental note of the  places of  guards, hiding spots and such. What he missed was a camera,  planted  within a bus by the other famous thief of the island.

Noir Lecrow.

From   the safety of his hideout, he looked out for the thief. Admittedly,  Kaitou Kid definitely had style and flair down, and unlike him he even  had fans gathered around the museum in anticipation. Undoubtedly, he'd  use those people gathered around to escape, or to enter. Still one more  minute until the designated time.

Meanwhile,  Edo was away, on a nearby rooftop hidden away in the shadows and  preparing. He set up the hang-glider and smoke machine onto the dummy  and masterfully slipped into the crowd under the guise of an ordinary  civilian as the dummy started flying towards the crowd on it's glider.

"Look, it's the thief!" A nearby civilian spotted it and pointed.

"Kaitou Kid!"

"Phantom thief!"

The  crowd quickly erupted into cheering, whilst Edo Phoenix himself made  his way towards the building. Upon reaching the main crowd, the dummy  burst into smoke and obscured everybody's vision, whilst Edo grapple  hooked onto the roof of the museum and got into his uniform, smiling  smugly at the audience as his cape fluttered in the wind. Another person  noticed him, and immediately the crowd began cheering again, with the  Marines barely able to restrain them.

Impressive,  Noir noted. He used the dummy to distract the Marines' and audience's  attention, whilst he slipped into the crowd, and once the dummy made it  over the crowd it would block line of sight with it's smoke whilst the  thief himself grappled up the museum and made his entrance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Challenge*

---

Edo  responded to these cheers with bows towards the crowd, and hat tilts.  The Marines below took aim with their guns and fired. The thief smirked.  "Do you really believe you can touch the phantom thief with such slow  projectiles?" And with a quick movement of his cape, a smoke bomb was  subtly dropped, producing a cloud of smoke, which quickly disappeared,  revealing an empty spot where the thief had once been.

Now  under the guise of another Marine, the phantom scouted around the  museum, patrolling the general area. Eventually, he made his way towards  the display room and lockpicked his way through the display case and  reached in to nab the gem, having disarmed the traps earlier on during  the day. Too easy. He stashed the gem away in his pocket, and grapple  hooked the ceiling of the room, firing himself upwards, shattering the  glass roof with a swift kick and flying out onto the roof, in front of  the still cheering audience. Holding the gem up in victory, the thief  made a run up off the roof and activated the glider, soaring through the  night sky. The Marine soldiers gave chose on the ground, but Edo simply  smirked and said: "I'm sorry Marines, but there is no chance of me  being captured; the sky is my playground."

"*Hmph.  Such an amateur escape*." A silky smooth voice came from the right. It  was a man gliding along the air on a black paraglider, dressed in some  kind of black clothing. Though, Edo couldn't quite make out his face as  it was obscured by a hood. "*You know, rumour has it that you're the  greatest thief in the East Blue, and while thats true, you're a small  fry it Grand Line, kid*." He sneered.

He  continued on. "*In three days time, another jewel - a valuable sapphire  called the Azure Wing- will be dropped off in another museum in the  city. I'm looking forward to competing with you*." The dark clothed thief  finished and glided away in another direction, taking a turn at the  next building and swooping behind the shadows.

Edo quickly managed to fly back to the inn he was staying in, and slipped back in as 'Edo Phoenix' again, entering his room. He had some research to do. Who the hell was that guy? He got out the files of pirates and other assorted criminals he'd stolen from the Marines at one point and sifted through the papers. That guy looked like a thief, so he first went through the files of thieves, and smiled smugly after noticing that he was, thus far, the thief with the highest bounty in the entire section. Eventually, he managed to find a thief that seemed to fit that guy's description. A phantom thief, like him, called Noir Lecrow.



			
				Marine Dossier: Noir Lecrow said:
			
		

> The Phantom Thief Noir Lecrow, better known as the Phantom of the Eclipse, is an infamous thief born in Pavis, the City of Thieves, located in the Grand Line. Thus far, we have no idea as to what his identity is, but from his personality, style and equipment, we can conclude that the thief had a fairly rich and successful upbringing. Similarly, the reason for his thefts are also shrouded in mystery. What are his motives? To our knowledge, the gems he has stolen have never seen the light of day once they have been stolen, and we are led to believe he simply keeps them all without selling.
> 
> Though not as dangerous or aggressive as the common pirate, Noir Lecrow is slightly more aggressive than other infamous thieves such as the Kaitou Kid, who refrains from injuring others as much as possible, and holds little regards for the safety of others during heists. To date, he has killed three Marine officers, and sent several others out of commission after lethal wounds. As such, any Marine that goes after him should always be on top guard.
> 
> Talents include being an excellent marksmen with his gun, and being a master archer. He is, however, also a rather adept swordsman and has no trouble taking out squads of Marines with a simple sword. Among other things, he's also well versed in disguises and a master of larceny.



Edo slid the dossier back into the file and hid it away. So, the guy that challenged him was a thief also, eh? And one with an impressive track record too, if the list of famous stolen goods on the other side of the dossier is anything to go by. He didn't really want to do the challenge, but...the gauntlet had already been thrown. His only choice was to pick the damn thing up, no matter how reluctant he was. Sighing, Edo took out a piece of paper and begun to plan for the heist.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Golden Eye

---*

It was time. Time for the brilliant thief Edo Phoenix to take the stage. Arriving by carriage, he paid the driver some money and moved in amongst the huge crowd. After Noir Lecrow's announcement, the entire media and populous of the island went crazy. This was, undoubtedly, the reaction Noir had wanted. More people would mean less mobility for the Marines, and it would be easier for him to slip in amongst the crowd. Not too bad a plan, though it lacked eloquence and flair. Hm. Edo narrowed his eyes and peered into the crowd of people, scanning carefully. He'd found a couple of 'gaps' in the crowd to slip in if necessary. That was most likely what Noir was going to do; slip in as a civilian somehow. He, on the other hand, had a different idea...

Edo checked his watch. It was about twenty minutes until show-time, and the challenge, begun. More than enough for him to get into the Marine uniform he prepared beforehand, and quickly slip into the patrol. Unnoticed by the masses of people, Edo had already knocked a Marine out a while ago, and hid him in the toilets somewhere, bound with rope and a taped over mouth to prevent him from calling for help. Right now, he was wearing the latex mask, but without the usual Marine coat. Slipping on the Marine uniform, and taking up his bayonet, he marched along with the others patrolling the areas. 

"About twenty five of them guarding outside,"he counted mentally. Probably a bunch more inside, along with some elaborate trap guarding the jewel of the former Duchess of the country - the Golden Eye - an extravagant topaz that was, surprise, shaped like an eye, and about the same size as one too. He made his way to the main room, and listened out for the conversation between the group in charge of the operation. A detective and...some other guys. Didn't look like Marines.

"There's no chance either of them can escape this room," Edo heard one of them say. A woman with dark hair and skin, with a pair of glasses resting neatly upon her nose. "The glass windows are extra thick fitted, with titanium alloy reinforced in it. It should be able to stand cannon-fire. Though I'm admittedly no expert on Kid, I am very well informed on Noir, and I know for certain it'd be impossible for him to escape."

"More importantly," another one said, coughing. An arrogant looking man with blonde hair and green eyes said with what appeared to be an attempt at a polite smile. "The exits to this place are all shut after his designated time. That means, it'll be impossible for the two to escape via rooftop. So, no hang-glider or paraglider."

Edo frowned. "So it's easy to get in, but hard to get out, huh...how annoying." Though, the amount of preparation they had underwent to prevent him and Noir from escaping was, admittedly, rather impressive. Much moreso than the silly anti-theft traps and sensors they set up to protect that other jewel he stole earlier on in the week. He could have made it through _those_ easily, but why go through the trouble of sneaking around when you can just disable them before? This? This was difficult. He could enter and get the gem, but it'd be hard to get out. "Those guys really thought this through very well."

"Is that it?" The suited man asked, frowning. "We're dealing with the Magician Under the Moonlight and the Phantom of the Eclipse here! Blocking exits isn't enough!" He shouted in exasperation. 

The blonde man from before just sighed, shushing him. "Don't worry, we've got this. If you would have let me continue, I would have mentioned that the one in the display case is a fake." He grinned, and produced a silver ring with a topaz from his pocket. "The real one is right here. The plan is, we have the gem inside this ring, and we give it to you to guard. That way, they'd attempt and steal the one in the display case, when in reality, you've got the real one. In any case, it'd be impossible for them to get the real gem too, wouldn't it? They'd have to slip it off your finger, or break the ring and get the gem out that way. Even for them, it's impossible."

Edo's eyes widened in surprise. "Hey, hey...they've never done anything that clever before." He wasn't expecting _that_. The guards were usually never this savvy about these kind of things. Now, not only would it be difficult to escape, it'll be a pain to nab the gem too. Dammit. He needed to think of a plan.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Golden Eye II

*---

He didn't consider that they'd plant a fake one in the display case and have someone guard the real one with it encrusted into a ring...this had been, indeed, out of the scope of his plans and was entirely unaccounted for. Edo had always assumed they wouldn't trust each other with something so valuable; authority generally thought like that and only trusted themselves. In spite of the situation, Edo felt slightly impressed by the measures they took.  "I still need to think of something, though." He sighed in resignation. And then, an idea came to him. He kept the poker face on his disguise up, but he was smirking on the inside. "Sorry Inspector, but it looks like your plan isn't going to work."

Edo waited for the power failure to occur. He'd set up a charge on the electricity box again to blow the lights, so he'd have a few minutes to steal the ring before the emergency power kicked in. More than enough time. Bringing his wrist up to his face, Edo checked the time and smiled. The countdown for the charge had begun. "Three...two...one."

An explosion was heard, and the lights went out just as planned by Edo. Moving quickly, Edo moved next to the Inspector and expertly placed his infamous top hat and monocle onto his head and lit up a torch on his face, before gasping in surprise. "It's  Kaitou Kid!" Immediately following that, guards and Marines alike rushed and pounced onto the Inspector under the impression that he was the thief. Edo slipped in too, taking the chance to sneakily remove the ring on his finger and place it in his own pocket. And, just on cue, the emergency power kicked in and the lights returned.

"I'm not Kaitou Kid you incompetent fools! The thief stole the ring!" The Inspector shouted, shoving the Marines and guards off of him and throwing his gloved hand on the floor in fustration. "He should still be in the room, though...under a disguise! I'm going to check everybody's pockets, and their faces to see if they're the thief or not now. Are there any complaints?"

But, the Inspector began patting people down and pulling at their faces before a reply was made. Edo nervously waited at the back of the queue, waiting for the breath dial he'd planted on the roof to activate. Beforehand, he'd planted a dummy with a hang-glider attached to it on the roof, which would fly off the roof once the breath dial had enough wind stored up. "Come on, come on!" He thought to himself. The Inspector was now  nearing him, checking the pockets and face of the person next to him. However, just as the Inspector finished with the person next to him, the breath dial activated, propelling the dummy off the roof. Looks like Lady Luck hadn't abandoned him after all. "Kaitou Kid escaped!" Edo exclaimed in feign surprise, pointing at the window. Heads turned, and gasps were heard.

"After him!" The Inspector yelled, and charged off along with the rest of the Marines and guards of the room. Edo followed, but slipped back into the room, ditching them.

"You can come out now, Noir. I know you're there, and moreover, I also know this is a fake." Edo said, removing his disguise and adorning his top hat and cape with a devilish smile on his face. "I never would have figured that arrogant looking man was you."

The blonde turned round to face him, grinning. "*How did you know*?"

"Simple," Edo shrugged, holding the topaz up to the moonlight. "The topaz didn't have the gleam the real one would have. You also missed out another vital detail: topazes are transparent."

Noir sighed and planted his face into his hand. "*How did you know I was the blonde man*?"

"You were the only one but the woman who didn't pounce on the Inspector. And while it might have been the woman too, it would have made more sense if it was you, given your stature and the fact you were the one who handed the ring to him in the first place." Edo explained. "Where's the real one, then?"

"*In the display*," Noir nodded towards it. "*The one that was meant to be the fake one turned out to be the real one after all*, *heh. But why don't we have a competition to decide who gets it? A fight. Whoever is disarmed first, gets to take the prize home*." He  smirked, drawing a pistol.

Edo sighed and drew his gun. "If you must."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 2, 2012)

Atlant Island
Southern District

This district was the local tourist trap, while access to the Tower was limited many tourists flocked to Atlant Island for a view of the magnificent structure that rose out from the sea. The best they could get was a view from a distance but here near the docks was where all the hotels and bars were. Catering largely to tourists, sailors and the occasional pirate. 

The seven rookies that made up the UC headed for the nearest bar, looking to extend the relaxing day they were having by getting some drinks before doing some sight seeing. Things never went that smooth with the crew, but hey....... They could always dream. It was quiet for now, they were going to make the best of it.

Being outsiders, they were unaware of the trouble that was brewing on Atlant. It wasn't just tourists and fellow hot shot rookie pirates they were going to meet here in this part of town, here in the bars off duty mercs were biding their time, waiting for word from the higher ups before they would see some actions. A bunch of ex-marines, guns for hire and bounty hunters, basically anyone that knew his way around a weapon and looking for a paycheck, were gathering here in the area as the Atlant Rebels were looking to get some muscle for their siege on the palace.

Tower -3 floor. 

Frankenstein

"Hmmm......That's disturbing." He wasn't sure what the reading on his equipment indicated, but something was causing interference. He had a bad feeling about it, his worries were justified as the personification of Chaos was making his way towards this very same tower. 

His white gloved hand went towards his mouth, he coughed fiercely for a good 30 seconds before he wiped the blood from his mouth and just went on with his work, he had no time to spare. 

"Still not willing to consider following my example?" This giant of a man actually had to crawl trough the dooropening to fit trough, but he succeeded in joining the professor here on the work site. The android had suggested to the doctor to store his mind in an artificial body like his. 

"No time for small talk or silly discussions, I will have served my purpose as long as I get this last thing done." He had a nice run, over seven months were he got a lot of work done but he wasn't meant to live forever. He was just here to set things up for the next generation. If he could just get a successor to continue his work and unearth the secrets of this tower.

"Let me know when you chance your mind professor, I will let you get back to your work." The android excused himself, he just came down to check the progress of his ally, he had more stops to make today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Timeskip Arc 
_A Tale of Two Crews_​
When Mari landed on the deck of the _Golden Crow_, she found herself surrounded by a half dozen scrap metal robots, each with a machine gun leveled at her head. 

*"Oh please let me kill this one,"* Hal said from over the loudspeakers. *"I want to ever so much."*

Kent waved the robot off, shoving several of his creations aside as he walked up to Mari. "Maybe next time HAL. I don't think your little robot friends would stand much of a chance." He grinned. "Besides, she's not an enemy!"

*"She just attacked you,"* HAL protested. 

"That? That was just a friendship kick! It's a human thing, you wouldn't get it."

*"I know every definition for the word friendship in every known language,"* HAL said. *"None of them involve kicking of any kind. You are an idiot."* There was a burst of static, and the robots retreated back under the deck. 

Kent rolled his eyes. "Don't mind him," he said to Mari. "He's just angry we unplugged him from the New Fortuna databanks before he was done downloading all the seasons of the _Fresh Prince of Alabasta_. I'm Kent, by the way," he said, extending his hand to shake. "That was a hell of a kick! I didn't expect a flying fox thingie to be able to hit like that."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 2, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Friend for life]​
"I work out~" she teased. "Besides, was that an AI I heard? Judging from the way it talked and the lack of human emotion in it's voice would very much lead me to believe that it is."

It took her a second to  remember that she should act a bit more "blonde" when meeting other people, so she added: "I mean, was that the captain I heard?" tilting her head ever so slightly. At this point, her ship had reached them, swinging around and carefully matching the speed of the smaller ship.

"Captain! What in the world and all things good are you doing? Run away from them!" Hiro yelled ever so loudly over, followed closely by Arbogast and Hector. Tiana, judging from the sound of her sighing, was at the helm, steering the ship.

"Oh relax Hiro, they are friends!" she yelled back, grinning. "And how many times have I told you not to tell people I am the captain, it makes the reactions so much less fun~!"

"What do you mean they are friends?! You just met him!" he yelled out even louder, but remembered how reckless and wired his captain was, so he stopped at that.

Mari sensed this, but opted not to let him know that, and instead made it look like she simply ignored him. "So! Kent was it?" She shook his hand, transforming back to her human form, making Kent feel the fur retract and turn into human skin. A sensation rarely felt by anyone, seeing as Mari would run off to Oda knows where every time she transforms. Only Tiana had felt the full extent of this transformation, part because she was her doctor, and part because she turn into her full transformation in her lap on long travels with little action.

"The name is Mari D. Angel, proud owner of the Love Family and protector of East Blue. Well, not protector of East Blue just yet, that will have to wait until I have found One Piece and adopted thousands more family members~"


----------



## Gomu (Jul 2, 2012)

She completely shunned him through his speech even though it was important, since he came apart of the crew he had always been the one to react due to his nature of being serious and thoughtful towards the many situations they had gotten in. Watching his captain be so reckless all the time made him that much angrier but he soon calmed down after a while. It seemed to make the crew members laugh due to him only reiterating that she was so free to choose what she wanted and that was all. Crossing his arms forward, he snuffed from his nose deeply.

Watching the man that attacked his captain with a strong vibe of anger he would begin walking towards him. "Be careful when you attack my captain, "sir"... his eyes glared deeply into his showing his strong "killing intent". "If you attack my captain again, it will be the last thing you do... even if it's the end for me." He showed that side of him... the one that was bent on fighting. The one that didn't back down. Even if this man wasn't afraid of him, let his words ring true he meant _every. single. word._

Knowing that his captain was probably angered at such a tone he was giving, he didn't much care towards it that time. "And you, you were really reckless, what if that would of been a big name pirate, even a _Shichibukai_, don't you consider it reckless to just be going off on y-" She probably wasn't even listening to him at this point. He scratched his head as he watched her. Shrugging off the feeling of just being considered a runt in the litter towards something so simple as a conversation with his captain. He would only take a step backwards with his eyes half open.

He would only stay quiet leaning his back against a nearby wall. His eyes would close and he started to use his acute hearing to listen in on whatever conversation they would take. He would need to stop with all the non-sense on trying to gain his captains attention. The attention-span of a gnat was only the first half of the situation. Trying to get her off of killing herself was the other side. His voice remained silent for what would be the case of waiting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2012)

*Fire Crackers*

It?s been a long time since they escaped from New Fortuna, in a way he was glad that those guys kept them training in their ground but aside from their battle power there were no real changes in how the crew acted. Indeed they were still the same bunch of fools they were from the very beginning. Right now he is...

"Zzz...Zzz..."

Once again, he was sleeping, the man whose only reasons to be awake were to lose time, eat or fight. When he heard HAL warning the crew about something that could be dangerous approaching, he didn?t care at all as long as whatever was getting near of the ship hasn?t proven to be a strong opponent he wouldn?t move a finger at all unless Kent actually asked for help, something that doesn?t happen too often. Ral actually did mean what he said moments ago, no one should wake him up unless Kent were to die.

The small ruckus was starting to get to him; even though he could be awake now and sleep later, Tiger D. Ral was the kind of guy who didn?t like to sleep less than 15 hours a day. It was like a rule of nature that the son of Tiger D. Braz should sleep all that time. In the end he opened his eyes and looked at the people talking aboard the Golden Crow. He blinked twice before yawning an going to the kitchen, in no time he had two big pieces of meat in his hands, and he was biting both of them one after another.

" Let me guess...you literally got kicked back after attacking this gal here. Pretty impressive captain. "

The red-haired pirate said a she got near of the three of them; they already woke him up, the less they could say was to say 'hi' , right? In one go he put the rest of both piece of meat in his mouth and then spat the bones as if those were watermelon seeds.

" Weren?t you sleeping? Oh and they are friends! "

" Yes, I was. Wait...since when flying thingies become friends of humans? i thought it was an UFO "


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew/The girl in the box...*

As Kai awkwardly walked over to the silver-haired girl laying in the pod, he looked her over from top to bottom. "If she's not a sex doll, what is she?" He turned and asked Dapper (or Mr. Hoot Hoot). 

*"Well, uhh, she...well...she seems to be..."* Before Dapper could say anymore, Adora interrupted him. "What she is shouldn't be any of your concern."

"I don't think she's breathing."  Kai muttered, with a hand on the girl's chest. "What are you-wait what?"

"Yeah, I think she's dead. Guess we should throw her overboard." Adora was about to punch Kai in the back of the head when, to everyone's surprise, the girl's eyes opened. Before either Kai or Adora could respond, the girl sent her fist plowing into Kai's face, sending him sliding across the deck. 

Both Adora and Dapper watched this dumb struck. The girl then slowly climbed out of the pod, and stood beside it as her eyes moved around the ship for a moment. Examining her surroundings, she then turned to Adora and Dapper. "Names please."

*"Uhh, Dapper."*

"A-Adora."

The two of them answered very promptly. "Those names are not in my memory. What is this place?" 

"Umm, it's a ship. Kai's ship, the guy you knocked out." The girl looked over at the unconscious young captain then back at the other two. "I see. I apologize. I perceived him as a threat when he touched me."

"It's not a big deal." Adora said with an insincere smile. Both of them were wondering the same thing. Who was this girl, and what was wrong with her? No person acts this way normally. 

"I am #10 of the Science Division. I assume you brought me here for a reason. Are there criminals nearby?"

#10? Science Division? What was she talking about? Dapper finally opened his mouth again. *"Wait, are you by any chance a mercenary?"*

"No"

*"A marine?"*

"No"

"A Cipher Pol agent?"

"No. I am as I told you. #10 of the Science Division." Dapper only then realized what the girl might be referring to. In one of the books he'd gathered, it mentioned a creation of artificial "human weapons" specialized in assassinations and tracking. However, they were slated to have been a failure, and were therefore never used. Was this girl one of those artificial beings?

If she was, this could be bad. Her purpose was to hunt down criminals and pirates. If she knew the truth, they could have a huge problem on their hands. Dapper was about to open his mouth again when #10 interrupted him. "You're not marines, it seems. You're pirates."

_*"Oh no!"*_ Dapper screamed inwardly. As he reached for his bag, #10 spoke again. "The marines. Are they aware that I am with you?" Dapper wasn't sure what she wanted to hear. Looking over at Adora, he could see some degree of worry in her face as well. 

The strange girl was suddenly hit with a bolt of lightning, knocking her back onto the deck. Adora and Dapper's jaws dropped as Kai angrily stomped towards #10. "That's for hitting me!" As #10 got back up a few sparks flew from her arms and she seemed to cough up what looked like smoke. 

*"So it's true. You're not a real human. You are a weapon."* Dapper muttered as he gazed at the silver-haired girl. Before Kai could land another punch on her, she caught his hand with surprising speed. "Wait. Listen to me for a moment. I have no intention to harm you." Kai scoffed. "Yeah right. Then why'd you punch me?"

"That was an accident. I was instinctively acting on self-defense. It won't happen again." Kai lowered his arm slightly, narrowing his eyes at the girl. "I would like to make you a deal. I am currently looking for something. This incident presents an ideal opportunity for me to search for it. As long as I am away from the marines, I cannot allow this chance to get away from me. Allow me to travel with you and I will make sure the marines interfere with you as little as possible."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
Timeskip Arc
_A Tale of Two Crews_​
Kent flinched somewhat awkwardly at the feel of fur turning to skin but kept from jerking his hand away in surprise.

"The name is Mari D. Angel, proud owner of the Love Family and protector of East Blue. Well, not protector of East Blue just yet, that will have to wait until I have found One Piece and adopted thousands more family members~"

*"Mari Angel. Love Pirates,"* HAL said through the personal radio in Kent's ear. *"Wanted for disturbances in Rockoshie town, Fort Worthrow, Millennium Cave, a few other unimportant towns and islands. Seems to believe her crew is a family she must protect. Bounty...higher than yours."*

Kent shrugged to himself as he watched the Love Pirate's ship pull up alongside theirs. 

"Be careful when you attack my captain, 'sir'," One of Mari's crew yelled over to him. "If you attack my captain again, it will be the last thing you do... even if it's the end for me." 

Kent snorted a little. "Hey, Mari, mind telling fido over there to heel?" He chuckled. "But seriously if he tries to touch me I hold no responsibility for what might happen to him. Anyway, I'm Kent Altira, and this is the Firecracker Pirates. We've got Ral, Bridget, Jim, Doc, and Clemens," he said, pointing to each in turn. "You just heard HAL over the speakers, and no he is not our captain he is our bestest robo-buddy with a genocide com-thingy."

"Let me guess..." Ral said, yawning as he came up to join the two of them, "you literally got kicked back after attacking this gal here. Pretty impressive captain."

Kent scowled. "Rocket Takeoff is nice for flying but not so nice for dodging. I'll get better at it."

"Sure you will," Ral said with a sarcastic smile.

Kent flipped him off. "Weren?t you sleeping? Oh and they are friends!"

"Yes, I was. Wait...since when flying thingies become friends of humans? i thought it was an UFO."

"Well, it was...then it became a UFF...an unidentified flying fox...and then an unidentified flying friend!" Kent chuckled. "I am clever...anyway, now we just call it Mari. Say hi, Ral."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 3, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Party Animals]​
Mari giggled a bit after hearing the conversation between Kent and Ral. Despite the flipping off and acting like two people that can't bare the sight of the other, she felt the deep love that one mostly only see between bothers. You see, the reason she giggled wasn't the conversation itself, but the difference between emotions within them and the words they spoke.

"Don't worry about Hiro here, if he tries anything drastic,  I will put him in his place, like any mother would. However, if you you tries anything drastic with him, a small heart-shaped bruise on your chest would be the least of your problem~" Her tone was playful, but the message was sharp. Don't mess with my family. 
She was about to ask about his bounty, but decided against it to not reveal just how good her hearing was, considering she heard it from the radio hearing invention in Kent's ear. She already knew her own bounty, being an avid subscriber of the Daily East, the official newspaper for east blue. Also, after entering Grand Line, she also subscribed to the Weekly Mail, the official marine newspaper; she would always read the Grand Line section and store both the entire Weekly Mail and the Daily East in library in the storages in the lounge, with the exception of important informations like bounties.

"Wait, is your name Kent Altira by any chance?" Mari asked, remembering the bounties from a few days ago. "That makes you a supernova, correct? And almost my level as well!" she said loudly, gleaming. "A proper 144 million beli if I remember correctly. Say, would you be interested in joining us for a feast?" She grinned wide, waiting for Kent to respond.

Well into the night, the party was at it's peak. Loud music was shot out of the Firecracker pirates' ship.












"We are ne pirates who dondo anthin!" Mari sang out in a drunken frenzy, letting her body twist and twirl in a surprisingly elegant dance for someone who have consumed over 2 barrels of rum. "We just stay aroun n lie aroun!"

"Honestly.." Hector and Hiro said in unison, teardroping while wathcing Mari. Then, out of nowhere, she started stripping down to her underwear, and walked over to Kent, equally drunk, and started lapdancing on him. Slowly turning into her hybrid form, she worked her hips, making her tail which was slowly coming out, dance in unison with her bum. This made most of the guys around nosebleed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Golden Eye III

*---

Noir made the first move, aiming at Edo and shooting a loud and powerful shot. But, Edo was ready. As the bullet took it's course towards his body, time slowed down for Edo. He could see. The bullet's course and trajectory became as clear as day to him as images of where the bullet would go appeared. Smiling, Edo tilted his head slightly to evade the bullet, narrowly missing the phantom thief's top hat and hitting the wall instead, creating a small crack . "Slow."

Noir lowered his gun hand and delicately raised a single eyebrow in momentary surprise at what just happened. "*Ah. Kenbunshoku Haki? How troublesome.*" Noir sighed, raising his gun again and shot several more times, aiming at the thief's chest area now, and reaching for his sword as the bullets flew out of his gun. "*How about this then*?"

The hand reaching towards the sword did not go unnoticed to Edo. Swerving his body to one side, Edo completely dodged the bullets, reached for his sword and activated it in time to parry Noir's own attack. "Shooting bullets to attract my attention to them, whilst you sneaked around and moved in for the attack yourself? A decent tactic, but you're severely underestimating me if you think that's enough to catch me off guard." Edo said, getting into a fighting stance, tipping his hat with gun hand. "Now...I believe it's my turn."

_One Weapon, Two Blows._

What happened next came as a complete surprise to Noir. Edo moved as fluidly as the sea, but with the speed of the wind and had the force of the earth behind each of his blows. His senses could barely keep up with the flurry Edo executed with his sword. After one last quick slash from Edo's flurry, Noir attempted began to retreat, but...

"You're not getting away." Edo aimed, and shot out his blade, which flew true to it's target, but was quickly parried away by his opponent. Wasting no time, he raised his gun arm and shot out a flurry of cards from it towards Noir, flying at an almost blinding speed. "Let's see if you can parry these too, Phantom of the Eclipse."

One quick glance at the cards being fired told him everything. They were enhanced. "*Bastard knows Busoshoku Haki as well? Dammit*." Noir knew that parrying all these shots would be impossible, so he simply dodged them instead, which was a simple enough task, but as his attention was focused on the cards Edo had fired, he had completely missed that Edo himself had managed to flank him with his Flash Step technique, re-attach his blade back onto his sabre and get into position so that if Noir moved, he'd end up getting cut across the arm.

"Checkmate?" Edo grinned, putting away his gun.

"*Yeah, alright*." Noir mumbled and sheathed his weapons as well. "*I didn't think you were a Haki-user*." He complained.

Edo began lockpicking at the display case, quickly unlocking the case. "Admittedly, it's pretty useful. I've had Kenbunshoku Haki for a while now, for at least six months. Busoshoku Haki is newer, so I'm not quite at proficient with that. Not like I've had the time, or chance, to practice it much anyway." He shrugged, and took the Golden Eye, checking it under the moonlight. After confirming it's transparency, he turned to face his fellow phantom thief and smiled. "Looks like I win, Phantom of the Eclipse."

The thief just shrugged. "*Eh. I'll be going out the front entrance. Though, knowing you, you'll probably want to fly away again in that irrational white costume, won't you*?"

Stashing the topaz away in his pocket, Edo replied with a wink, a hat tilt and: "Of course. I'm Kaitou Kid, a phantom thief that's different to your average criminal who hides in black. Phantom thieves are audacious and flamboyant!"


----------



## Gomu (Jul 3, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Party Animals]​
> Mari giggled a bit after hearing the conversation between Kent and Ral. Despite the flipping off and acting like two people that can't bare the sight of the other, she felt the deep love that one mostly only see between bothers. You see, the reason she giggled wasn't the conversation itself, but the difference between emotions within them and the words they spoke.
> ...



"Honestly... can this get any more stupid..." He said once more watching from the corner of his eye yet again. _'I'd rather be training than here... feast or not I hate crowds of people in one place.'_ A sort of pet peeve for him was being around a lot of people for long periods of time, as he wasn't keen on being friends or having many deep relationships. It was hard enough for Mari to get him on the crew as it was. He had watched them seeing that he couldn't feel much of any joy from the situation they were in. All he could do was go back to his training.

Moving to the stairs once more, he began to look over these dark murky walls. The amount of sweat accumulated over the passing times of which he made for himself, the situation of which he needed to be by himself, training for days on end, in this room. There didn't need to be much more than what he could stand to stomach at all. The factors of him allowing his own selfishness and body to coincide. He didn't need "friends" as much as he needed his fists and his training. Even though he cared about his crew, he didn't much care about the other crews across the sea she made friends with.

His fist came against the punching bag with a few blows, as he spent his time thinking and understanding the growth of his own character as a being of the "fight", it's where he felt at home. His fist entangled in battle, the strength of his body being toned by the powerful hits opponents give him, and coming back stronger by defeating those powerful opponents. A shift to expression as the punching bag flew backwards, moving his foot to kick it with a volley of blows in an instant. Landing on both his feet and then taking back his fist. This was what he wanted for himself, to become stronger. Friends were only a such thing because Mari said they were, but in his mind, he was still alone.

As the volleys of attacks came back and forth on the bag, he stopped after a moments notice, placing a towel on his head as he undid his shirt throwing it to the left as he scrubbed off his head with the sweat he had gotten from this training. Throwing the towel away after wiping his face, his eyes scanning back to a steel statue. Of which he'd bought from another town. "I have some new techniques... these stances should compliment the style greatly." He whispered, his arm hardened with the focus of his energy moving into the hammercock stance. 

He leaped forward with great speed as he attacked the statue with a strong attack. ".44 MAGNUM SHOT!" A boom released with a sonic boom, the attack piercing through the air with its incredible energy. Alas, he did not attack the statue but stopped at an inch, the force of the blow making the statue fly backwards, smashing against the dense would as it rolled across the  ground shaking with incredible vibrations before stopping. He took a look to his fist and smiled a bit. "It's not only for you Captain, these fists are also for me."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 3, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Natural Enemy

*---

Stashing his newly acquired treasure into his pocket, Edo left the room and put on his disguise, just in case there were still any guards about lingering. As he headed towards the rooftop, the thief felt a strange feeling, as if something else was going to happen. He defeated his challenger, the Phantom Of the Eclipse Noir Lecrow, so what else was there? Edo concentrated and collected his thoughts, and homed in on a single aura still about the location. He had a feeling he knew who this was. With a knowing smile, Edo stopped moving and turned around, discreetly slipping a flashbang into his hand through his sleeve. "Ah, tantei-kun. I should have known you would have shown up. I thought it was strange I didn't see you here, or among the others who went out to chase the dummy."

The person stepped out of the shadow, hands in pockets, with a slight smirk on his face. A man of approximately the same height and build of Edo, and had dark brown hair with a fringe ending just above his light blue eyes. In a lot of ways, this man was virtually a mirror of Edo, and not just because of the appearance: though their professions were very different, the two possessed very similar personalities. The man who stood before him was a detective, or rather _the _detective. He'd been chasing him ever since his visit to Loguetown, and was the only man he knew capable of coming close to capturing him each time. Their record so far was 4-3, to the detective. Four times, he's driven the thief away from his heist, and three times, the thief has managed to successfully execute it. Dressed in his usual dark blue suit and bow-tie, the corners of his mouth slowly curled up more and formed a grin not unlike the ones Edo has when he's claiming victory. "I did come here with the intention to capture you, but I respect the duel between you and Noir Lecrow, so I refrained from taking action until now and hid away. As to why I didn't go away chasing the dummy you set up on the roof, well, I think you know full well I'm not as naive as them."

Edo raised an eyebrow. "I see. You have my thanks, detective. But I'm afraid I have no time to have my duel with you tonight." He announced with what appeared to be an undertone of disappointment in his voice, and threw the flashbang down, creating a blinding burst of light, catching his opponent completely off guard while he ran off towards the elevator.

"Dammit!"The detective rubbed at his eyes, vision eventually being restored. He'd lost a few seconds because of that stunt, but if he caught the next elevator, he could still potentially catch up to the thief. Taking the next lift to the rooftop, the detective walked out and was greeted with an empty area. Had he already left? Suddenly, the detective heard footsteps and running, and continued the chase, going up more stairs and eventually caught up. Waiting for him, was the phantom thief, standing with hands in pockets and looking at the moon.

"The game is over, thief." The detective smirked.

"I guess so. It's a bit too dark to be playing hide and seek now. Don't you think?" He asked turning back his head to look at him, with a polite smile plastered upon his mask. He put a single gloved hand on his coat, and in one smooth movement, removed his disguise and mask, revealing his famous white suit, top hat and cape. "Tantei-kun."

The detective smirked. "Say whatever you will now. We're going to settle this right here." He knelt down and touched the sole of his shoe. Edo heard a click. Presumably some kind of dial. An impact dial perhaps?

"Yes, you'd better hurry up. After all, I'm sure your love is waiting for you back home at Loguetown after capturing me, right?" Edo taunted. "Akechi-san!" 

Upon turning around at the sound of her voice, Akechi instantly realized his mistake. _Of course_ that wasn't her. The thief was just manipulating the high winds of such a high up location to throw his voice. Turning around again, he saw that his opponent had taken the chance to take out and aim his gun. "Akechi-san! Dinner is ready!" He continued to taunt, with his smug grin still on his face. Immediately after, Edo quickly shot a flurry of cards at him. Despite being able to dodge them, Akechi was quickly forced onto the defensive. He needed an opening. "Do you want a turn, detective?"

The detective obliged, took out his pistol and shot. Easily dodging it with his reflexes, Edo shot several cards at him, forcing him onto the defensive, eventually disarming him and putting him on the edge of the extremely high building. Smirking, Edo readied the trigger again. "Give up, great detective?"

"No." He replied with a look of clear determination on his face. Backing up slowly, and reaching inside his pocket for something else. Edo immediately noticed this and shot at him once more. The detective backed up, readying himself for evasion, but slipped at the last second and fell.

Edo's eyes widened in surprise, and immediately activated his hang-glider, putting away his weapon at the same time and diving off the museum roof-top. He hadn't expected this to happen. "Let's see...the height of the museum is three hundred and fifty metres, s0 250 = 1/2 gt^2. Taking into account the wind resistance, there should be about another 10 or so seconds before he hits the ground..." He calculated quickly, and dove in.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Pavis*]
*The Natural Enemy II - A Battle In The Air

*---

Finding the detective falling almost immediately, Edo dove in at maximum speed to reach him. The detective raised his arm as if for Edo to take it...but then straightened it up, and shot a small needle at him. Spinning and barely managing to successfully maneuver out of the way, Edo once again managed to stabalize himself again after a bit of effort. His opponent, meanwhile, straightened out his body into a star shape to increase his wind resistance.

"Hey, hey..." Edo blinked. His surprise died down and was replaced by a knowing look as he saw him pull on the straps of his bags and release what appeared to be a parachute at first...a paraglider. Heh, impressive. Flying in front of him, Edo turned back his head and grinned. He really _was_ good. "A hanglider and a paraglider, eh?"

The detective maneuvered himself to give the paraglider more speed and catch up to the thief, but he knew catching him in the air would be impossible task. His opponent was the phantom thief Kid; he had much more experience in the air than he did - the sky was practically his playground. And, his hanglider was a lot more easy to maneuver and had the advantage in terms of mobility. However, he continued the chase, following his opponent's every turn and move flawlessly, knowing that he'd eventually have to land. That was when he'd catch him. 

Of course, this strategy was already thought of by Edo Phoenix, who caught on almost immediately. He knew the perfect place to end this as well. Navigating himself through the numerous buildings of the city, Edo eventually found his target: the train. He had originally planned on flying to the train and blending in with the crowd, but...eh, this was fine too. He'd need to disable the detective's paraglider, and then he'd have no way to chase him further. Descending slowly until there was a safe distance between himself and the train, Edo detached the belt of his hanglider and dropped onto the drain gracefully while his glider continued to glide along in the air, still attached to the thief by two wires attached to his shoulders. Grinning, Edo waved at the detective, who followed him and landed accordingly on the train, releasing the paraglider in the process.

"As expected of you," Edo smiled, shaking his head. "That paraglider just now, that was another one of your inventions, wasn't it?"

"You have nowhere else to run now." The detective smirked, getting up, and got ready to pounce. For someone who was about to be captured, his opponent appeared unusually calm and serene; did he have something else up his sleeve? No, that's impossible, he just released his hanglider. There was no way to escape. Wait...why was that hanglider the thief just released still hovering about him? The detective moved his eyes towards the hanglider and immediately saw the thin pieces of wire attached to him. "Shit." He mumbled and immediately darted towards the Edo.

The thief just stood there, smirking smugly and produced a small remote. "Looks like it's my win this time, detective. Bye!" Pressing the button, the wires quickly reeled Edo upwards to the glider. Dropping the remote, Edo grabbed a hold of the glider's handle bars and flew away in the night sky. 

The detective punched the train and cursed. "Dammit!"

---

Edo continued flying for a while, heading towards the port, but...the position he was in wasn't optimal at all for a glider. His weight wasn't balanced, and the glider was already slowing down to begin with. He'd wasted too much time on the train. Slowly, the glider descended towards the ground, just outside of his submarine. Edo took out another remote and with a single press of a button, the submarine immediately rose to the surface of the water. Hopping in, Edo removed his outfit and headed towards the next island.

It was a shame he didn't get to duel with the detective for longer. He thoroughly enjoyed matching wits with him, despite the very real danger of being captured by him. He was the only person he knew that could actually see through his feints and plans and think on the same level as him. If they weren't 'enemies', they'd almost certainly be very close friends.

Ah well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 4, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]
*Atlant Arc I - Auld Acquaintances

*---

Edo never expected he'd see them again so soon. The pirate crew he had met once in the East Blue just before entry into the Grand Line, who he had stayed with for seven months. The Unamed Crew. Not that it wasn't a _pleasant_ surprise, of course. But, from what he could recollect of his short stay with them, trouble seemed to stalk them like a predator with it's prey. Though there was a temptation to simply get back into the submarine and move onto the next island, Edo's curiosity got the better of him. He was curious as to what kind of stuff would happen if he followed them around, and more importantly, if there were any treasures on this island. The place itself supposedly dated back to...well, a long time ago, so there should definitely be some riches here, right? On the other hand, he was also quite aware as to the dangers that surrounded the island and that it was on the brink of civil war. And, he had a feeling something else was going to happen...something big. He wanted to make sure his friends would be okay.

It was probably best to keep on a low profile, though. No need to reveal himself openly to his friends quite yet; who knows what kind of fuss it might kick up? He definitely didn't want Kai calling out his name, and having people swarming him at the mention of 'Kaitou Kid', or him accidentally revealing his identity or something. Though, chances are, their crew's reader Xifeng could see through his disguise. Then again, she'd also probably be tactful enough to realize there was a _reason_ he was hiding.

...and once again, the crew waltzed straight into the heart of danger. What appeared to be an ordinary bar to the oblivious crew, was a bar full of mercenaries and Marines to the more savvy Edo Phoenix. Hopefully, none of them would recognize Kai, or the others in their crew. But first, he'd need a way to contact them...and he had the perfect idea. Edo, hidden in the shadows, quietly moved to one of the storage cupboards and dressed himself in a dark suit similar to those the waiters wore, scruffed up his hair even more and placed in brown contact lenses. Quietly leaving the cupboard, he made his way to the kitchen area, where he quickly grabbed a glass of water and a tray and headed towards Adora. As he did this, he tucked in one of his calling cards under the cup.

"Some water for the lovely lady?" Edo offered politely, putting on a fancy sounding accent with a deep voice.

"Sure." She replied, accepting the tray. Upon lifting up the glass of water to drink, she noticed the small note underneath it. Looking at it curiously, she picked it up and read it.



> It  appears that fate has reunited us in this troubled island of Atlant, my friends . However, I request that you do not inform your captain of my presence here. The subtleties of this would be lost upon him, and the  consequences of making a fuss in this location would be substantial.
> - Your favourite phantom thief ​



"Eh? Edo was here?" She thought to herself, and looked back at the waiter who handed her the drink in the first place, who winked knowingly in response. "Ah..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 4, 2012)

*Overkills ? a taste of things to come.*

The Captain appeared and his look was serious and his demeanour was no nonsense. There didn't seem to be much room for 'fun' with him and Dante knew they were in for a miserable few months.?Great.? Dante mumbled. Mio shot him a look of death.

?Your father, rest his soul, was a great man. He worked hard, trained hard but had a heart made of candy floss and bunnies. His words, not mine.? Mio picked up Dante by the bandage around his collarbone and looked him dead in the eye, ?make no mistake about this. I love you as dearly as he did but I do NOT have a soft heart like he did. I will make you bust your damn ass. Your quarters better be clean, your posture better be straight; I will not have any disrespect or insubordination on Captain Angel?s ship. Is that understood!??

?Uh..yes??

?What?!? Mio barked

?Yes maam!? Dante said just as frightened for his life now as he was with Williams. Mio threw him down rupturing a wound in him. ?Get the ship doctor to see all these idiots. These wounds are just scratches. I want them up and ready by 6am tomorrow morning!?

After watching Mio put this unruly crew in their place Theo D Angel decided to leave a message of his own,

*"Anyway, you told me you wanted to train them? Do as you please, just make sure they do chores whenever they are not training. No slacking off."*

He started to walk away, but turned back and looked straight at Dante, unleashing a heavy dose of King's Haki straight at him and his crew, making sure he received the full blast.

The entire crew fell unconscious, and whilst Dante and, especially Heather, fought it they succumbed to the sheer will of the man. Mio groaned as he kicked their motionless bodies.

?Well it?ll take them a day at least to get over that.? Mio sighed as she put a hand on her hip and shook her head as she watched the back of her Captain. Theo had left his message and was already walking away without so much as a backwards glance. Mio sighed, ?Looks like we?ll have to work on their will power too. Dangil, honey, I love you, but what exactly were you teaching them?? 

She looked to the heavens knowing that the body that was being carried up to the ship was just a bag of flesh. The thing she fell in love with was already someplace else. ?I miss you already.? She said allowing a single tear to drop down her cheek before she started barking orders again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 5, 2012)

Atlant Island
UC
Plato's​
Plato's one of the more upscale bars in the district that catered to those that would actually like clean glasses and something other than pickled eggs and old cashews. The smarter members of the UC specifically chose a bar like this one because they weren't looking to get food poisoning or land themselves in a bar fight. There was only so little you could do to keep Kai out of trouble but a dive bar was more likely to bring you problems like that. 

"Alright." In his excitement he slammed his fists on the table, though being the gentle soul that he is, he had enough restraint to not completely wreck the thing. "Time for a drinking contest, who's with me!"

In that corner that this crew had they claimed, only the chirp of a cricket could be heard. That idiot had an iron liver and Livio had even seen him drink away a pint of anti-freeze in his workshop, the techie had jokingly replied that it was a drink when Kai asked him what that blue stuff was and before he knew it Kai had downed it. 

"Meh, you guys are no fun."
*
"We can't all be fools Kaiser." *Dapper the crew's Scholar replied. Not that anyone could see him, his head didn't reach above the table from his seat and to make it worse he had a menu in front of him as he picked something out to order.

"I wonder if they have stink flipper here?" That one track mind of his had already moved on, now he was hoping to have a North Blue delicacy for dinner. 

"Oeh, that sounds yum!" Kestrel got excited and started scouring his menu for it.

"Let's hope they don't serve it here, that'll kill you if you haven't built up a tolerance against it." Livio never tried it himself, but from what he had gathered that the leading cause of death to visitors of that region in the North was a direct result from consuming that dish. 

Adora covertly kept an eye on a certain waiter, curious as to why he was here and that look she shared with Xifeng told her that the reader was also aware of his identity but she didn't disclose anything beyond that. 

While the crew went over their orders, another party entered the establishment and they were actually more out of place here then the UC. The scars, tattoos and weapons showed that these guys meant trouble but while they were a bit loud, they didn't look like they were going to start anything just yet. Instead they just sat down at a table and were quick to order some shits.

Introducing members of the Cannon Buster division of the Red Star mercenary group. the name of this division and it's members had become something of a inside joke to the higher ups in the organization, they called themselves Cannon Busters but in actuality they functioned more like cannon fodder and usually literally functioned in that capacity. They would be psyched up until they thought they were invincible and then sent out to distract the enemy.

Xifeng was probably the first to notice them, but simply chuckled softly for some reason. Whatever fate had in store, it apparently amused her. Not all the players had arrived yet, but when those that decimate would arrive, the party would kick off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 5, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]
*Atlant Arc II *

---

Ah, good. From the looks Adora was giving him, Edo knew the note exchange was successful. At the same time, Kai's apparent lack of reaction indicated he had not seen the note, and Xifeng's expression told him that she knew he was here also. But, he had expected that. Xifeng had the annoying knack of always being able to see through his tricks and disguises, which annoyed him to no end. Not that he'd ever show that fustration to anybody, though. Every good magician needed a poker face, and Edo was, if anything, a damned good magician. Smirking at them, Edo went back into the kitchen and went off to serve the other customers, still keeping tabs on the crew at the same time. Something was about to happen. He'd developed a sort of sixth sense for this kind of thing - not as good as Xifeng's reading, but it was usually accurate enough.

His fears, so to speak, were confirmed upon the entry of a group of scarred, and armed, men who waltzed into the bar looking like they meant business. Edo himself had little idea of who they were, but from their general appearance and conduct they seemed like mercenaries. Low ranking ones too. Ones who hadn't noticed Kai and his gang, or himself (obviously) yet. They were not a threat, though the potential shockwaves of starting something here with them certainly was a real danger.

Xifeng seemed to pick up on this too. Her soft chuckle was a mystery that eluded Edo, though he presumed she had some sort of plan with this newly arrived group of people. Or that this simply wasn't the main event yet. He'd given up on reading her intentions a long time ago, really. He was a thief, not a detective, and that woman was as enigmatic as she was beautiful.

Heading on over to the storage room once more, he removed his waiter disguise and contact lenses, but kept his hair style scruffy and replaced his more formal attire with something more casual, and a pair of shades. It'd be easier to judge those mercenaries as a customer, rather than as a waiter. It would look rather suspicious to constantly be staring intently at a group (or rather, groups, since there was the UC too) while ignoring customers. Quietly, and unseen by everybody bar Adora and Xifeng, who had been watching him while he was the waiter, he left the small room and approached their table. His ability to disguise himself as anybody and mimick their voices never ceased to amaze the two.

"Hey guys," he greeted them politely, putting on a slightly deeper version of his normal voice and adding in some kind of obscure western sea accent. He peered through his sunglasses at Adora, Xinfeng and Kai, to make sure the former two knew who he was and...that the latter remained completely oblivious. "Mind if I join you guys for a drink?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 5, 2012)

*[The Cross Hardest to Bare]​*​
[The Wreckers meet the Unnamed Crew; Atlant Island]​

[Harbor, East of Plato’s]

 “Tell me again Jackie, why are we at this dump of an Island?” Dianna asks even as the anchor of the Oerba splashes down in the waters of Atlant Island.  “I told you Dianna; this is merely short detour, well leave when the Pose aligns.” Jackie replies as both women make their way toward the Gangway. Dianna merely snorts folding her arms over her chest;  “Well, that damned Victor could have gave us an Eternal Post for Alabasta; but no!” she mumbles as they both hit the harbor, “And how long will the ladies be staying?” a young man asks holding a log book.  “How long does it take for the Long Post to record this Island’s Magnetic Field?” Jackie asks, the man scratches his chin; he had never quite had that response before, “Sixteen Hours ma’am.” He replies, as he tried to find the ships name, but the Oerba had no markings.  “We’ll dock for a day then.” 

Dianna replies with a sour growl, “That’d be”  “Here, make something up.” Jackie says lowly in the young man’s ear as she handed him a bag of Beli; “Thank you Ms. Smith, is there anything else I can help you with?” he asks as the two start to walk away;  “Yes, what is the best place to get something to eat, that won’t rot your gut?” Dianna asks. “Ah, Plato’s is a good place, good booze nice atmosphere.” He replies as he logs the false name and ship into his logs, these were the most generous Pirates he had ever met.  “We’re going to get a bite to eat; we’ll be at Plato’s.” Jackie shouts back at her ship, obviously shouting out at Arkins, whom had yet to appear. 

And thus the Gears of fate start to turn. ~

[Plato’s]

A grin spread Xifeng’s lips, Edo’s antics never seemed to fail to amuse the Gypsy Fortune Teller, though in this most auspicious of occasions she merely nodded her head as the ‘waiter’ retuned to ‘duties’ serving other guest, Edo was a sly one; he used this so that he could keep tabs on the crew. Luckily the Marines and other mercenaries were about as clueless as Kai as they had yet to notice such a large bounty head sitting amongst them, though it was more than likely the strong alcohol and the shadowy tower that hung in the background that had their otherwise full attention. But being the sly seductress she was, more interested in the other patron’s Beli, Xifeng bats her eyes at one of the more promising looking aspects in the bar; he would more than likely be the mark she would ‘speak’ with later that evening, though she would never get the chance. A red bar crosses the man’s nose and his face turned beet red, he was indeed a good pick. But that was always the case, her cards never lied. Her pinks eyes forces his to follow as she pulled her head behind the menu that she had picked up just moments earlier and she pretends to read what is there as the young man stretches his neck to attempt to catch another look much to the annoyance of Dapper, who had caught Xifeng’s glance.  

But luck it seemed was never on their side as a group of rather distasteful looking individuals entered the bar, but as Xifeng got a good look at them she couldn’t help but lightly laugh this group thought themselves the biggest dogs in the room, but they were small fish in a very large lake. 



			
				Edo said:
			
		

> "Mind if I join you guys for a drink?"



Again a small grin creeps across the Reader’s lips; she wondered what Edo had disguised himself as now, but as she started to pull the menu from her face. An extreme sharp pain shot from just beneath her left breast, the Templar cross that was branded there seems to ignite and it racked her body. Lightly gasping she forcefully cups her ribs as she allows her head to rest on the table, tears from there. In the corner of her eyes as they segment and turn to gears, the same cross that now burns across her flashes in the pink of her eyes as she allows them to just for a moment to open.  “Crux crucis quod mucro” she whimpers in her land’s native tongue. One would call it strange, but extreme pleasure and pain always seemed to draw out one’s roots, and here it did with Xifeng as she drug her head into her arms. Dapper, concerned places a wing on the Reader, though he was at a loss as what was happening, worse yet he didn’t know what she said, but Edo. The astute study and thief had done some research and looked into Xifeng in an attempt to understand her better, the references to her land and culture were few and far between thanks to the Marines, but he did have a slight understanding of her native language, though it was vastly incomplete, Xifeng was more than likely the last person on the planet to understand her language fully. What the reader had stated, Crux crucis quod mucro, roughly translated to ‘the cross and the sword’ though the meaning was lost on Edo at the moment. 

Why were they here? She thought as she racked her brain, Victor hadn’t contacted her so there were no formalities that she’d need to follow and furthermore she only felt the presence of three of the Order; though where one was, more would follow. They always followed~~

[Front of Plato’s]

 “I thought that dock hand said this was an upstanding establishment.” Dianna gripes as she spots the Canon Busters.  “Ignore them Dianna.” Jackie lowly hisses as she pulls her along. Taking a seat at a table not too far from the UC, Jackie is the first to spot Kai and her Mercenary instincts almost kick in, though she catches herself. Cutting her glance she nudges Dianna and slightly nods toward Kai’s table. She pauses, but quickly settles herself. ~~~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2012)

*The Ravenbeards.*

_Flashback - back in Loguetown_

They stopped at the bustling city of Loguetown. Some folk were in awe at the sights; indeed it was a placed laced with history. This was the place of the legendary Gol D Rodgers birth and death.

Vergil cared for none of that, waiting until nightfall before he could go out of the ship. It was….cumbersome but he would be no woman’s slave for the sake of a shadow. However to keep things sailing smoothly he would play the role until it suited him otherwise. The Ravenbeards were certainly a bunch that were more in tune with his line of thinking than the Overkills were and thought it prudent to stay with them a while longer. 

He stepped through the city, still buzzing with activity, and thought back to his now dead father; a man that pushed the idea of dreams to such an extent that it was that which killed him. Vergil’s ‘dream’, if it could be called such, was to attain more power, something that had been festering in his heart for a long time. He had supressed his desire to seek it out for the sake of useless things like 'family', 'friendship' and 'companionship'. He realised, when shown a true gap in power by Williams that the only way to obtain true power was to cut the ties that anchored him down. He felt more powerful already, free from the constraints of questioning his murderous tendencies. He was now free to walk his own path; be the man he was destined to be.

Williams and Sabrina were off doing their own thing. No doubt torturing someone. Or several someones.Torture served no purpose unless it was to extract information. Their movements were too wasteful for his liking, though at least they shared the same view that life was expendable and taking one was simply a means to an end. He wasn't sure what their 'end' was; perhaps simple enjoyment. Pleasure. Another useless concept.

Vergil, though, was concerned at the gap in power between he and his new Captain. A gap that needed to be closed. He walked to a sword merchant that wasn’t over zealous in his marketing. A simple unassuming place, where there were no sales and no garish discount signs. An impossibly large man was picking up swords and looking at them, with a bored look on his face.

“Maybe I can get my sons to take up swordsmanship if I get them a sword they like. Hey, you got any pink swords? Or maybe like, I dunno a slightly effeminate one.”

“An effeminate sword? Perhaps you should go to the Leather and Lace shop two doors down.” the shopkeep said with a bored look on his face. Clearly the man had been here for quite some time.

“Ha. Ha.” The large man replied, “A simple no would have been fine. I dunno, people these days, no time for common courtesy. I am their elder, where's the respect? I swear...” the large man in the horrible jumper mumbled. “Ah, now here’s a good sword! Hey Jimmy, how much to make this pink?”

“My name’s not Jimmy. And I’m not going to ruin that sword with your silly ideas.” The young man said through his toothpick.

Vergil looked at the scene in front of him. Being a scholar of the sword his mind had in it, the names and faces of the most influential swordsman in the world. The Nihon nation were renowned for their swordsmanship producing many fine practitioners of the art; there was even the bizarre swordfish fighters that used the giant fish as weapons to great effect. A powerful pirate by the name of Theo D Angel was a force to be reckoned with and only bested by the man in front of him Alfonso Knoxx; the strongest swordsman in the world.

Vergil’s blade snaked out and jabbed out to the side of the huge man, who seemed to turn slightly by chance to avoid the strike to look at another sword. Vergil knew it wasn’t by accident. He stepped back and his sword went in and out of it’s sheath several times all aimed at the huge back of Knoxx. The dull boom of the Judgement cuts were heard and they all connected to their intended target, again aiming to one side of Knoxx.

Nothing. The man continued to argue with ‘Jimmy’, completely dismissing Vergil, who became increasingly incensed at this horrid failure. Vergil grabbed a sword from the top shelf and was about to use it on the man when Knoxx finally looked at him.

“I’ll get to you in a minute. I doubt you have the money to pay for that and if you’re going to use a side slash on me, the sword’s gonna be seriously damaged. Put it down kid and wait your turn.” Knoxx said calmly.

Vergil ignored the comment and proceeded to strike out at Knoxx. Alfonso simply turned with the sword in his hand and swiped at Vergil’s arm, causing the foolhardy warrior to drop the sword. His eyes widened as he saw where Knoxx had hit him. On the wrist, which was already swelling, with the back of the sword. He had been shown mercy, something that enraged Vergil further.

“You’re ambitious, I’ll give you that but you seem to have no common sense. Fine... looks like I’ll have to deal with you before you get yourself killed. Ok Jimmy, I’ll leave it for now. I’ll be back in a few days though.”

“Wonderful.” He said as he began cleaning up the mess.

“Right. So you’re…uh…Vergil. Says so on your bounty, right here.” He waved the picture of him in his face after rustling through some papers in his bag, “Part of the Ravenbeards pirates hmm? And you seem to be the only guy on their crew with a sword. Well that’s great. So, you’re trying to make a name for yourself eh by killing me hmm? I welcome it. Bring it on. Trouble is, you’re pretty weak right now. Now now, before your pride kicks in and tells you that you have to charge into me and battle to the death, let me tell you what I’m all about.”

Knoxx explained to Vergil, at great length, his plan to raise swordsmen and women in the hope that maybe one could kill him. 

“So, there you have it. A bulletproof plan from the mind of a senile idiot. Ha! Hey don’t feel like you need to disagree or anything.” Knoxx said as he looked at Vergil, whose eyes were closed as he listened. “You …still awake?”

Vergil opened his eyes to the perplexed look of Knoxx. “Quite. So you wish to train me? Very well I accept your offer.”

Knoxx sighed, “I swear kids these days think too much of themselves. You probably get that from your mom’s side of the family.”

Vergil stared at the old man who was content at staring off into the sky.

“My mother’s side? I confess my late father had …”

“Late? Dangil’s dead?” Knoxx said with some astonishment.

“Yes. By my hand.” Vergil said coldly. Knoxx grabbed his giant seastone sword and pointed it at Vergil.

“At your level? Can’t have been a fair fight then. Whilst he was asleep?” Knoxx said with a seriousness in his voice. 

“Why does it matter how? I killed him, that knowledge is all that is needed” Vergil stared right back at him and replied in his calm and arrogant demeanour. Knoxx put his sword to the neck of Vergil but then put the sword back and sighed long and hard.

“Your father was a good man. You mother is a good woman. Your mother’s parents is probably where this,” he waved at Vergil’s body, “comes from.”

“My mother is dead.” Vergil said flatly

“Nope. Saw her maybe a year ago on the grand line. Doing well. Definitely not dead.” Knoxx said

Vergil looked confused and a little overwhelmed but calmed himself. “And what do you know of my mother’s parents?”

Knoxx  looked at him. “Probably not my place to say. If Dangil hadn’t told you then…”

“My father is dead, as are his wishes. Tell me.”

“This info would pretty much change everything you are right now. I mean, yeah I can’t even imagine what you would become – you’re arrogant now but if you knew then….Your mom would kill me if..” Knoxx seemed torn as to what to do. On one hand he wanted to tell this kid the truth, simply because it would make things interesting for him. On the other hand he had this little nagging sensation that he shouldn't. Oddly the nagging sounded like his wife and was less inclined to listen to it these days.

“You are the world’s strongest swordsman, if you wanted to kill my mother you could.”

“That’s true, you really want your parents dead hm? Theo would be pissed off though and I don’t want to lose a friend, on account of me having to try and kill him and probably succeeding. ”

“Friends are for those who aren’t strong enough to stand by themselves. Tell me.”

“Wow. You’ve really fallen quite a bit from the tree huh?” Knoxx looked at the burning desire in his eyes, the first time he had seen any sort of passion coming from him, “Alright I’ll make you a deal. You can either get training from me or you can get the info about your mom’s parents. I’m not giving you both.”

Vergil stood frozen. This was to be an important juncture in his life. With his training he could become significantly better in a short space of time. However the knowledge that he possessed about his family could alter his entire motivations in life; find his true destiny.

“Tell me about my family.” Vergil said, reasoning that the pen was always more mightier than the sword.

“Gotta tell you, didn’t think you’d choose that one, I was hoping anyway. But then I’m really a poor judge of character. Alright kid. Sit down.”

“I’d prefer not to.” Vergil said and Knoxx shook his head

“Suit yourself. You…oh boy, this is going to bite me in the ass…Your mother’s parents are tenryuubito. The descendants of the Celestial Dragons that built the World government.” Alfonso said looking at Vergil trying to guage his reaction. 

Vergil sat down in shock. Then he smiled, stood up and walked away, with something of a chuckle on his lips. The chuckle rose into a laugh and Knoxx watched the young man walk away with a bit more bite in his step.

“Ah damn, I really am going to regret this.” Knoxx said rubbing the back of his head.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 6, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]
*Atlant Arc III*

---

Edo was, for the first time, at a loss for words. Everything had seemed fine to start with, but now Xinfeng seemed to be in some kind of pain, mumbling something in a language Edo barely had an understanding of. Panicked, he quickly went over to his friend and gave her his arm for support. "H-hey, are you okay?"He asked quietly, still in his fake voice; it was crucial that he didn't break his disguise right now or attract too much attention. But...crux crucis quod mucro? What the hell was that supposed to mean? Something about crosses and swords? The cross and the sword? Translating the damn phrase just made it more confusing! What was it supposed to mean?

...wait. A cross usually represented death, didn't it? Or something similarly bad or ominous, and the sword was obvious: probably conflict of some sort. Was she trying to tell us something? Looking over his shoulders, he glanced at the mercenaries sitting at the corner and drinking, bustling with noise and oblivious to the group of highly sought after criminals sitting in the same room. Frowning and making a 'are you serious' face, Edo turned his attention back to Xifeng. Nah, it couldn't be them. Those guys were half-drunk and weren't even giving off a strong aura.

Immediately, Edo's skin prickled as he detected another presence. Wait, two? There was another group outside; one that gave off a stronger aura than those that the bumbling fools at the back. Edo turned his head away from the crew and instead focused on the entrance, and as he did so, the group he detected walked in. From the way they walked, and their equipment, Edo could immediately tell they were on a different level to the other group of now drunk mercenaries dancing in the corner. As they sat down, Edo caught the glance one of them threw to their table. They've been noticed, but the two weren't taking action yet. Probably planning, or waiting for the right chance. Possibly when the crew was weakened, tired, or drunk. Or all three. The last one certainly wouldn't take long, he noted, looking at Kai chugging down his beer.

"You've been noticed," he whispers to Xifeng quietly, and gives a 'you've been spotted' face to Adora. "Would you like me to create a diversion for you?"

Jeez. How had things already gone wrong? He was right, bad luck was attracted to this crew like a moth to a flame. But hey, at least they made things exciting. He couldn't really approach them now...since he wasn't dressed as a waiter anymore. Sighing, he didn't bother waiting for an answer from Xifeng and headed back into the janitor closet, still unnoticed by all but Adora and Xifeng and got changed again, for the third time. Leaving the closet as quietly as he entered, the newly disguised Edo went into the kitchen and took a small notepad and pen. He'd give them their order, with a flash dial hidden between the first tray and the second tray, which he'd stack underneath the first. Once, or if, trouble began brewing, he'd activate it and cause a diversion. 

"Good afternoon. May I take your orders?"He asked politely, putting on a southern accent, winking through his new latex mask at the woman and taking out his notepad and pencil to write down their order with.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 6, 2012)

*Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*


'Just once I would like to go somewhere that was nice and peaceful.' Adora sighed while her dark eyes roamed the other patrons and the pair that Edo was talking to or rather taking their order.  'Why is he here anyway?' she frowned slightly before putting her menu down.  'And what is her problem?' she glanced at the fortune teller.

Adora had to admit that when she first met Xifeng that she didn't like her, something about her rubbed Adora the wrong way.  Though as time has gone by she has changed her view, everyone does the things they need to do to survive.  Once again her mind turn toward the card that Edo had given her.  

The reason he didn't want Kai to know about his presence was pretty obvious.  The doofus would jump up exclaim to the world about the thief all the while acting like they were best of friends.  Of course there is also the point that Edo gave her the card and Adora was sure the young man would make a big deal about that too.  Just the thought made Adora sigh.

It's true that over the last several months she has grown a bit more attached to the fool there was still no way in hell she was going to travel down the same path as her mother.  And, when she thought about intimacies with a man her mother's face floated right into the middle of it, obviously dashing those things very quickly.

Shaking her head, Adora brought herself back to the present and scoped the room around them.  Something was definitely up if those two were having strange reactions.  One thing she had learned was to trust the instincts of the group, well most of them.  She glanced at Kai and rolled her eyes at the happy oblivious grin on the man's face.  Adora often wanted to live in this safe little world of Kai's, where nothing went wrong and everything always worked out.  

“Why don't you skip the drinks tonight Kai.  I would like to get a full night's sleep.”  Adora made the statement knowing if he got drunk it would be another night of her chasing him out of her cabin, though to others it might sound a bit different.  Unfortunately she said it only to keep him sober, knowing something was wrong and keeping him sober would be a benefit to all of them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Helen slid the empty plate away and kicked her feet up onto the table with a content smile. She motioned at the nearby waitress and tapped her empty beer mug. The waitress chuckled. "Another refill?" Helen nodded. "Oh I'm just getting started." A rapid series of gunshots suddenly cracked the air. "Get down!" Helen cried, tackling the waitress to the floor as the window behind them shattered to pieces. Glass shards rained all about them. Helen quickly collected her sword from beside the table. She edged close to the window and peered outside. What she saw was an unbelievable and unwelcome blast from the past. 

*"COME OUT HELEN SWANN!"* 

A squat and pasty faced World Nobleman sat astride the back of a lumbering Fishman on all fours. The poor creature was shackled with an explosive neck collar, the anguish on his face palpable, like put me out of my misery level stuff. The Nobleman seemed to take no notice of his charges suffering, holding a smoking revolver, and shooting randomly every which way across the street. He wore the standard bubble helmet which had come to emblemize the World Nobility, designed to filter out the air breathed by so-called lesser beings. A troupe of burly knights in armor flanked him on other side. One carried a fluttering banner, emblazoned with the sigil of a  golden bear standing upright with claws raised. *"MAKE WAY FOR THE LORD BALTHAZAR OF HOUSE MONTAGUE! MAKE WAY FOR YOUR DIVINE RULER!"* the bannerman exclaimed. The townsfolk scattered in their wake, quite a few, however, simply dropped low to the ground in submissive poses. The sight filled Helen with anger.  

*"SHOW YOURSELF HELEN SWANN!"* Balthazar cried again. *"I KNOW YOU ARE LURKING ABOUT HERE SOMEWHERE!"  *

Helen stepped out of the door and glared at the nobleman. "I'm right here!" 

Balthazar gaped in horror as he laid eyes on her. "Dear gods, Helen. What have you done to yourself?!" He leaped off the Fishman and waddled towards her. At only five foot four he stood barely at level with Helen's chest. He looked her up and down. The scratches and bruises in various states of healing that lined her well toned arms and legs. He particularly stared forlornly at her short bob of golden blond hair, once long and flowing. "So the rumors were true. You truly have gone to the savages. I barely even recognize you!" He reached out to touch her hand. Helen slapped it away. Balthazar gasped in shock, clutching his hand like a reprimanded child. The knights quickly took protective stances around him. Helen stared daggers at them before returning her attention to Balthazar. 

"What the hell are you doing here?" Helen asked in a no nonsense voice. 

"Why else do you think I would come to this island of shit and muck. I have come to reclaim what is rightfully mine." He grinned at her, flashing his unnatural pearly whites. "Your hand my lady. It was promised to me by your father."

Helen still remembered that fateful day. Her eighteenth birthday. She had been expecting her father to gift her with their families ancestral sword, _Heartsbane_, and to give her his blessing to begin her journey. Instead he announced that she would cease her sword training and marry Balthazar. That very night she made her escape from Mariejois, through the very same sewer tunnels she had once used to free a slave girl name Sabrina, _Heartsbane_ firmly in hand. "I'm not marrying you Balthazar," Helen said flatly. "I suggest you leave now while I'm still in a good mood,"   she added in a threatening voice. 

Balthazar balled up his fists in anger, his face flushing bright red from the stern rebuke. "For three years I have awaited your return, dreamed of the union of our two families. Bear and Swan together as one. Well I have grown impatient my lady. *I AM TAKING YOU BACK TO MARIEJOIS!!"* He snapped his fingers. Without missing a beat his knights leveled their spears at her. Helen thumbed her nose at them all and drew _Heartsbane_ from her back. Five feet of highly polished crimson steel rippled like molten lava. "You should've brought more men. Like a couple hundred more." 

"I am all that will be necessary," a solemn voice answered.  

A towering one eyed samurai elbowed his way past the knights and stepped before Helen. His raven dark hair was tied into a traditional top knot, his face a maze of scars and his eyes the color of steel gray. At his waist were three katana. Balthazar laughed.  "I hired this charming fellow for the sole purpose of bringing you back. He is from Wano country. I am sure you have heard of that legendary realm of swordsmen."    

Helen smiled. She couldn't help it. Wano. It was the one place that all swordsmen dreamed to visit.  Just meeting a samurai from that fabled land caused her to tremble with excitement. Finally, she thought, an opponent who would put her training to the test. "Balthazar you shouldn't have. This is the best wedding gift a girl could ever have," she said sweetly, before delivering a crushing front kick to his face.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 6, 2012)

*[The Cross and the Kaito Kid]​*​
[The Cross and the Sword; Atlant Island]​

[Plato’s]

Xifeng sighed as she felt Adora’s eyes on her, eyes that betrayed her confusion over the way that she, Xifeng, was acting; though it was no act. The pain that Victor’s tattoo gave off was quite real and a constant reminder that the devil himself owned her soul until he felt otherwise moved. Drawing a deep breath as Jackie and Dianna sat, Xifeng felt the pain ease, then pulling herself from the table she curses herself for not stopping Edo, now disguised again as a waiter he was walking into the lion’s den; she wished she was strong enough to have been able to tell him not to confront a Templar Agent on his own, much less two of their caliber. Xifeng quickly gauges the two before Edo could begin his routine, the one on the left dressing in traditional Military clothing was a Grand Knight, the onyx on the gold told Xifeng that, it was the one on the right though in the green  that worried Xifeng, she wore around her neck the stripes of a Grand Marshall, her emblem being a soft sapphire.

Swallowing hard Xifeng fights off that clammy feeling of the cold sweat that started to creep over her body;  “I need some air, so I’ll excuse myself.” the fortune teller states lowly while she gave Adora a look, not of doom or hopelessness but merely a look of unease. ~ 

[A Crack in the Castle of Glass]​




> "Good afternoon. May I take your orders?"



Behind the menu Jackie grinned while shaking her head and a long, almost deafening silence fell over the three as she watched Xifeng leave the bar; there was something strange with that one; she had the stink of Victor’s ink on her and the look she gave Dianna told the woman that she, Jackie, was a bit confused. Victor never told her that the Unnamed Crew had an agent in its ranks. But that was a concern for a later time, this young fellow now became the immediate concern. ~~

 “You have sharp eyes boy, but it’s apparent that you don’t have the first lick of common sense.” Jackie states replying to Edo wanting to take their order, under his latex mask sweat forms on his brow as Jackie pulled the menu away so that her features were no longer obscured from his face; it is then that he sees for the first time the strange sapphire cross that hung about her neck. Instantly he racks his brain, he had seen that cross somewhere before, but where?  “So the question is what is a boy from the East Blue, doing here in the Grand Line wearing a mask and consorting with high bounty Pirates?” Jackie asks, though she kept her voice subtle enough that only Dianna, Edo and she could hear it.  “Give the boy a break Jackie; he’s obviously being like a protective puppy.” Dianna the other woman stated, though her head stayed buried in the menu she had,  “If he wants to play waiter, I have no qualms giving him my order.” she adds, a bit of drool clinging to the side of her lips, it had been quite a while since she had warm food.

A smirk curled Roberts’ lips as she snorted lowly,  “You sure know how to drain the fun out of any situation.” she sighs all the while Edo was trying to again figure out how a woman had seen though his disguise, as it only seemed to happen around Kai and his crew. He stealthily ran his hand through his hair secretly checking the seams between flesh and latex, though what worried him more was the fact this Jackie knew he was from the East Blue.  “Don’t fret buddy boy; you’d a fooled me too if I couldn’t smell your scent; or the latex on your face.” Jackie lowly states tapping her finger off the side of her nose; her predatory olfactory picking up everything in this bar from the booze to the decent food cooking in the back.  “So you can relax, Jackie and I are more or less on Holiday, the bounty on your friend’s head is of little concern to us.” Dianna states, hushed, her head finally poking from behind her menu, she too wore the same cross as Jackie. But as an earring and it was Onyx and Gold compared to the Sapphire of Roberts. 

 “So, I’ll have the pheasant under glass with all the trimmings and a glass of wine.” Dianna says with a genuine smile as she sat the menu down; Jackie was short to follow, though she had less complicated tastes.  “I’ll take the largest rib eye the Chef will cut; tell him to only sear it though; I want it to bleed.” Jackie adds, the cat within wanting the meat so rare it had to catch it.  “Oh, and a large glass of water as well.” she adds quickly.  “Your eating habits never seize to amaze me Jackie…” Dianna mumbles at her overly gross order.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 6, 2012)

Atlant Island
UC

Plato's

In their corner, most of the UC picked up on the tension. Most couldn't quite put their finger on it, but something was off with Xifeng and that couldn't be good. Kai and Kestrel were as oblivious as ever and were just digging away at giant stacks of pancakes they had ordered.

He was just about to order a new round of drinks but Adora requested him not to. 

"Why don't you skip the drinks tonight Kai. I would like to get a full night's sleep.” 

He frowned initially, he was in a bar? What else was he supposed to do? Drink cranberry juice? Light beer? He didn't have ovaries, she knew that right? He also wasn't attracted to guys.......... What was going around in that pretty little head of hers.

Then it hit him, oh that saucy little wench. He laughed loudly with a mischievous glint in his eyes. 

"You planning on a romantic night baby?" He had picked up on the signals, she didn't intend to let him get any sleep tonight. "Don't worry babe, I could drink a keg and still satisfy you ten times over." But being the romantic that he was. "Since you asked my so nicely though." Before she had a chance to slap him, or bring him down to earth, he reached over to her and those big paws of his hoisted her out of her seat and dropped her in his lap. He mistook her struggling as being affectionate and cuddling up to him.

"Whoa there, it's a public place." He had some decency, apparently. "Save it for tonigh....Hmmpf" she pushed his face away, and the timing couldn't have been better as not only did he first notice some of the other patrons but he noticed a look.

Adora was just about to stab him, when she noticed Kai suddenly had his thinking face on. That was about as bad as him saying the phrase of the apocalypse. She followed his gaze, and when she saw a tough looking she became a bit nervous. She was expecting something bad to happen, and a fight between Kai and that group, who turned out to be a crew known as The Wreckers, was probably what her gut had been telling her.

She tried to stop him but she was too late. He raised his hand toward Jackie to get her attention. "I saw you checking me out."

"........"

Apparently it was worse, it seemed unlikely to Kai seemed convinced. That overinflated ego of his was going to get him into trouble, that much seemed obvious. 

"I'm totally digging your don't fuck with me swag and that tall, dark and crazy hot...." Apparently his variant on the tall, dark and hansom. "..... Thing you've got going on but I'm with my favorite girl here, so unless she wants to include you in the bedroom festivities you'll have to do with just looking at this fine ass of mine." Obviously he wasn't aware who he was dealing with, but even if he had......... He owned the patent on doing dumb shit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 6, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]
*Atlant Arc IV* 

---

Things were going wrong so quickly and so badly Edo wondered if Lady Luck had forsaken him. This was possibly the worst possible thing that could happen: two rather powerful looking ladies see through his disguise and notice the Unnamed Crew, and despite his best attempts to prevent him from doing otherwise, Kai just had to draw their attention to him, somehow managing to mistake a simple glance as a..a...look of interest. What the hell was wrong with this guy? Even as Edo contemplated his recent lack of luck, and Kai's mental tact, he still kept up his poker face. They still had no idea who _he_ was yet. But for the love of God, if Kai found the note...

Smiling innocently at Jackie and Dianna, he quickly scribbled down the orders. "Of course. A pheasant under glass with trimmings and some wind for the first lovely lady, and an extra large and bloody rib eye with a glass of water for the other beauty. Coming right up!" Edo closed the notepad and tucked away the pen, before heading over to the kitchen and grabbing the food. Luckily, it was already all there. Thank goodness. "How did things end up so ugly so quickly?" He mumbled to himself as he got the plates.

He tucked the flash dial away. Those two seemed pretty perceptive, and very powerful. If he went with his original plan, they'd probably notice straight away. It was probably just safer to do it the old fashioned way - with a flashbang, and thankfully, he still had plenty of those. Rushing back over to their table, he handed the food over to the two ladies. "Bon appetit." He said cheerfully.

...hm? Those things dangling around their necks...crosses? Didn't Xifeng mention something about crosses and swords? Was this what she was talking about before? Couldn't 'the cross and the sword' also mean crossing swords with one another? He'd need to ask Xifeng about this; she was the one that said it, after all. Bowing politely to the two ladies, he made his way outside, tracing Xifeng with Haki, and hoping Kai wouldn't do anything stupid. On his way out, he whispered quietly to Adora: "Make sure he doesn't do anything...more stupid while I'm gone. And in case things get bad, use this." He handed her a flashbang. Hopefully she knew how to use it. Why wouldn't she? All you had to do was throw it on the ground.

Spotting Xifeng wasn't too hard. She was a beautiful woman, dressed in clothes that stood out rather well amongst the crowd of civilians. Catching up to her quickly, he tapped her on the shoulder to catch her attention. "Hey are you okay?" he greeted in his normal voice. "Were those two the 'cross' you were talking about earlier? I did a bit of research on your language after I left the crew, out of curiosity, and while my knowledge isn't anywhere near perfect, I did understand roughly what you said before."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2012)

*Van Slayer*

Time has passed, the world has changed a little and the bounties of the dangerous rookies that months ago started their life as pirates have only been growing and growing at an alarming rate. Many of pirates have surpassed the 100 million bounty mark but shamefully for him, something that he can not believe yet, is that the price over his head was still so low. 

" I haven?t reached the one hundred million yet! I seriously need to pick up my criminal actions. "

That?s right, the young marksman named Van Slayer was looking at his bounty poster while resting on a reclining chair. A glass with an orange liquid which had ice cubes inside was on a small table next to him as an umbrella was covering him from the sun. All of this on the deck of the ship he has been the only one to be using. He was wearing swimming trunks and an unbuttoned shirt together with some sunglasses that most likely he stole.

" Okay, from now on I have to make a few bad things If I want my name to spread around all of the seas. " those words obviously directed at himself.

In the last months he hasn?t done as much as he would want. The reason was easy, for a while he was inactive due to a wound he got during one of his adventures. Van entered in the Grand Line full of confidence and arrived to a place governed by a guild of bounty hunters, they had so much power in that island that even the mayor was nothing but a mere puppet being controlled through fear. Not to make the story long, as soon as the bounty hunters knew of his presence in their territory they started to go after him. 

One after another small groups of bounty hunters came after him for days until Slayer decided to have a showdown with the leader of the guild. The fight was difficult, a fight where the spiky-haired snipper had to give his all, a fight that he won causing the freedom of the island but at the same time giving him a verys erious wound which kept him from sailing for a round two months.

But Van Slayer didn?t stay still during that time, he focused on developing distinct types of bullets for his arsenal as well as many other interesting stuff that only added to his fighting capabilities.

" Well, now It?s time to go to the next island. Wonder what?s awaiting me. "the brown-haired pirate spoke with a smile in his face.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2012)

*The Ravenbeards...*
Sabrina eyed Lt. Commander Daniels with disinterest. He was cute but far too boring for her taste. The fool collapsed to his knees, tears streaming down his face. "Do stop that crying or you will lose much more than your shadow," she snapped at him. For her part, Sabrina's appearance had changed very little during the past seven months, skin the color of dark caramel, short raven dark hair, eyes the color of amethyst, and a snug black dress and knee high leather boots. All in all she was still the same drop dead gorgeous thief turned _"Queen of Shadows"_. It was on the inside, however, where she had truly changed. Four shadows currently fueled her body, granting her a strength that would not have been possible under normal circumstances. The past seven months she had pushed the limits of her Devil Fruit powers, treading the line between life and death itself. Guided by Hawthorne's twisted medical genius and Paulsgrave' artistry for cruelty and bloodshed. 

A wolf like howl echoed from the rooftops above, causing the ex-Marines to tremble. A fast moving figure bounded to the street below and uttered another savage howl. He was a twisted amalgamation of man and a wolf, dead flesh sewn together and fueled by one of Sabrina's shadows. In life Lupe Falla had wished nothing more then to become a wolf. Sabrina had given him that opportunity in death. 

_Seven months ago...
Sabrina took a step back from Pazzo's dead body. The former pirate captain stared wide eyed at the ceiling. For some reason that she couldn't fathom, his face was contorted into a smile. Just when she couldn't stand being in the same room as the dead pirate, suddenly the door slammed open. Lupe stared at her and then at Pazzo. The sheer disbelief written on his face quickly gave way to betrayal, which quickly gave way to one of murderous intent. 

"YOU FUCKING CUNT! I SHOULDA TORE YOUR THROAT OPEN THE DAY I FIRST MET YOU!!"  

Lupe leaped at her in a mindless fury. Dr. Hawthorne ended up getting an extra corpse that day. _

Zombie Lupe bounded towards Sabrina on all fours and settled beside her, blood stained tongue lolling out the side of his muzzle. Sabrina scratched him behind the ear. "Good doggie."  She tossed a bone down the street, sending Lupe in a mad dash after it. As for Pazzo, she kept him in one of Hawthorne's special chilled rooms. They only brought out the fat man for special occasions. 

"Life is good," Sabrina said with a cackle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2012)

_*The Grand Line/Helen vs the Samurai of Wano...*_
A row of gleaming white teeth flew from Balthazar's mouth as he twisted through the air from the force of Helen's kick. He face planted into the dirt and lay still, blood squirting from his nose and mouth. "That's a no by the way!" she shouted at him. 

Balthazar's guards rushed Helen, but the Wano Samurai was far faster, moving in on her with feline speed and dexterity. He drew just one of his three katana. They clashed in a whirl of steel. Two opposing tornado's colliding with each other in a struggle for dominance. His strength was amazing, to be expected of a Samurai of Wano, but the last seven months of Knoxx' grueling training regimen had prepared her for such strength. 

Helen suddenly disengaged and leaped away, goading him further down the street. The Samurai gave chase, his wooden sandals kicking up a trail of dirt behind him. "Running will not avail you," he exclaimed. Helen stuck her tongue out at him as she effortlessly bounded over a wagon full of vegetables. "Oh please. I just want to fight in a nice isolated spot where I can cut loose." Literally, she thought. With one slash the Samurai bisected the wagon in half, and darted through the narrow gap like a rocket, wooden sandals clicking like machine gun fire from his rapid steps. 

They reached the town limits a few minutes later, she just a few seconds ahead of him. The Samurai paused mid motion as Helen stopped to unsling the backpack from around her shoulder. She produced a set of crimson steel gauntlets and greaves. The countless slash marks etched into the metal bore testament to how much abuse they had seen. The Samurai watched with mild curiosity as she strapped the armor on. The gauntlets ran the entire length of her forearms, the greaves all the way up to her knees. They were light weight and very flexible, forged for her by an old friend who had once served her father.  

"Armor is the artifice of cowards and weaklings,"  the Samurai stated. For emphasis he flung away his robes, revealing a heavily muscled chest lined with innumerable scars and bullet wounds. 

Helen shrugged, clearly unimpressed. "You know what I see? A guy who gets cut up and shot up a lot because he's either too dumb or too slow." She took a deep breath and squared up with him. "So what's your name Samurai of Wano?" 

"I am Rokuro, outcast of the Minamoto Clan."  

Helen raised a curious eyebrow. "Outcast?"

Rokuro glowered at her. "You talk too much. The women of Wano are taught not to speak unless spoken to." He took on a fighting stance, katana raised high over his head. Helen glanced at the two katana that remained idly at his side. She had never fought a three sword style user before. "I recommend you use all three of those swords if you want this fight to last very long." Rokuro shook his head. "Only one man has ever forced me to use three sword style. You are not him."  Helen rushed him with all the speed she could muster, determined to make him eat those words.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 7, 2012)

*Atlant Island...*

Ten had, as usual, chose to remain behind at the ship. With almost any island the groupwent to, Ten did very little socializing. In fact, she had only stepped off the ship twice since she'd "joined" the crew. Both times it was to save another crew members ass (usually Kai's). She had avoided any real facing off with the Cipher Pol agents when the crew encountered them, as any more informed member may recognize her.  

Although this time her interests had been somewhat peaked by the layout of the island. It somehow seemed familiar. 

*Plato's*

After Xifeng left the bar, Dapper placed the menu down on the table, and waddled off after her, genuinely concerned by her behavior. As he exited through the doors, he quickly spotted Edo. For a moment, he thought of jumping behind a nearby chair to hide himself, but felt it'd be disrespectful to eavesdrop. It would also likely be futile, as Xifeng would probably be able to sense his location anyway. He had grown used to this ability of hers in the past several months when she would address him before he had even made himself known. 

This frequently happened whenever Dapper would nearly walk in on her bathing without knocking. Of course, a gentleman like Dapper would never consider the deplorable act of "peeping"...

Nonetheless, he walked out of the establishment as Edo had been asking her several questions behavior. _*"Who the hell does he think he is? Showing up out of nowhere and suddenly acting all caring. What a scumbag."*_ Dapper thought inwardly as he approached Xifeng. *"Xifeng, if you're troubled, you can share it with us. Don't bottle it up inside. It's not healthy."*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2012)

*Shinsengumi training part 1*

The Grandline was where their next assignment was. The Grand Line. Sendo thought back on all the newspapers he read about the crazy stuff that went on there and here he was going towards it. They had left bliss island behind them and with it Sendo was happy in the knowledge that whilst many lives were lost he was able to save a few. The iron fist had been cushioned somewhat.

Then Knoxx had appeared and given Shin an impossible list of things to do. He was already going for it and the old man watched as Shin went on to 264 push ups, whilst Gumiko was up in the crow’s nest firing off into the distance. The Grand Line. Everyone was pumped for it. He’d have to train, or do something. How did one go about training a devil fruit ability? He supposed like any other muscle; since eating the fruit he was aware of something like a phantom limb. It was difficult to describe but he figured the more he would use it the stronger it would be. 

The ship they were on was a mess. As a carpenter he could see so many things that needed fixing. Things that needed restored. He had an idea. For the entirety of the rest of the journey he would keep the ship to its former glory, barring when he was sleep. Shin was on 300 now and seeing him work that hard gave Sendo the motivation he needed. He sat next to him and put his hands on the deck. From where his palms were the ship immediately started restoring, until he got to a certain volume of the ship. 

“A bit...bigger than I thought it was.” Sendo pushed through and fully restored the ship. There was a murmur around the ship as it seemed to sail faster and smoother. For the man responsible it was like carrying a large boulder on his shoulders and walking. He kept it up for about a half hour and the collapsed to the ground. “Is..is that it?” Sendo tried to do it again but could barely get the ship halfway restored but held that for as long as he could before blacking out.

Before he did, he realised that with this power, as it was now, he couldn’t protect anyone and for that he cursed himself.


*Shinsengumi training part 2*

Shin once again requested to Sendo to help him resist women. The older man looked to his younger counterpart in confusion. It seemed that he had a sheltered life, but Sendo wanted to know just how sheltered. 

He pulled out a piece of paper and asked Shin to draw what he thought a naked woman looked like. He came back with a pleased look on his face and a trickle of blood running down his nose as he showed him his effort. A stick figure with two circles attached to the chest and what looked like pubic hair in between the stick legs. She was also smiling.

Sendo put his hand to his face and handed Gumiko the drawing. “You have to help me! Please!” Sendo pleaded desperately.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2012)

*[Gunfight at the Okay Corral Walking on Eggshells]​*​
[The Clueless and the Beast]​

[Plato’s]

Dianna sighed, she allowed one arm to flop over the table while the other supported her chin,  “Jackie.” she lightly whined, doing so she twitches her nose as to work her glasses down the bridge of her nose,  “You promised we’d be taking Holiday.” she adds, trying to give her best puppy dog eyes; but the hot tempered feline was quick to ignore her friend. 

 “"Of course. A pheasant under glass with trimmings and some wine for the first lovely lady, and an extra large and bloody rib eye with a glass of water for the other beauty. Coming right up!" Edo quickly grunts as the pen he held almost lit the opened page of his notebook.

Dianna didn’t know what gave it away to the boy, the unearthly grinding of Jackie’s teeth or the threat of her nostrils jetting flame; but he quickly tries to pull her attention by reciting their  orders and promptly leaving to retrieve the a-fore mentioned meals. He was trying, the same as she, to quell the situation before the ‘infamous’ Calico Jack brought the roof down around all of them.  “Hand it over Dianna.” Jackie growled as Edo quickly made his way to the kitchen.  “Hand over what hun?” she asks, putting up her best innocent face, but again as Jackie turned to stare dagger through her, she wasn’t buying it.  “You damn know what Dianna, the new toy Victor handed to us.” Jackie replied, to which Dianna’s face turned pale. 

 “Come now, there is no call to use that.” she stammers, a cold clammy sweat running down her back at the mere thought.  “Dianna, don’t make me order a second time.” this time the order came as Jackie’s jade green eyes flashed to a predatory yellow, the front of her upper lip even began to bulge as her saber fangs threatened to slide into place.

But before the situation could go from worse to ‘Aw Hell Naw’ the clattering of a plate caught Jackie’s attention, as did the aroma of a bloody cut of steak, this pleasant scent  pulled her from her rage and her eyes return to their normal jade as she pulled her glance to the hunk of flesh, the blood pooling around it, she nodded her head in thanks to Edo as he sat the glass of water beside the plate, he quickly does the same with Dianna, though with less ear catching clatter, ‘Bon Appetite’ is the cheerful (maybe too cheerful) response that follows a bow so that he could go and look for Xifeng, as it couldn’t be a mere coincidence that she spoke of crosses and these two show up wearing the damned things. Pulling up a knife as Edo leaves, Jackie flips Kai off, she’d deal with him later, if she wasn’t in a better mood  ~~

[In the Streets of Atlant Island]

She was a vision of beauty, at least that is the thoughts that ran through the various men that Xifeng passed, though in this instant she paid them little attention; her mind was a quagmire of thought and regret, though even in this haze her senses were sharp and her pink eyes flash with slight annoyance as she feels the subtle wash of Edo’s budding Haki; he was a tenacious one, so quickly thinking she turns down an alley so they could speak further from prying ears. As Edo approaches Xifeng holds her breath as his hand gently lands on her shoulder   "Hey are you okay?" he asks, though Xifeng merely stands where she was; as if she is choosing to dwell on the question instead of speaking, Edo draws a short breath and speaks again,  “"Were those two the 'cross' you were talking about earlier? I did a bit of research on your language after I left the crew, out of curiosity, and while my knowledge isn't anywhere near perfect, I did understand roughly what you said before." he adds, such an astute study and that cold sweat slowly rolls down Xifeng’s face, turning her head ever so slightly she finally acknowledges Edo’s presence as she gazes into his soul. 

 “Okay, is a matter of opinion.” she states as she fully turns around so now she faced the young thief, and in that voice was a light undertone of anger; but before she could fully respond to all that Edo had spoken a familiar form appears at the mouth of the alley; the intellect of the crew, Dapper, had decided to follow as well, not to Xifeng’s surprise though. *"Xifeng, if you're troubled, you can share it with us. Don't bottle it up inside. It's not healthy."* he states lightly, his over concern with his ‘beloved’ wellbeing reverberating in the tones of his voice, but the animosity he held toward Edo was open as a book to Xifeng as the young foul cast an almost accusing  gaze toward Edo; Xifeng had been fine until he fell back in their laps. 

A sharp sigh escaped the red clad beauty and she can only cut her head away from both ‘children’.   “Some things are better off left buried; where none can find them.” she mumbles almost inaudibly as she took a seat on a nearby crate,  “Don’t be concerned with me, all the players have now gathered and soon events that will shake the even the most hardened  will unfold.” she states trying to get the two to leave, but the answer wasn’t what either wanted to hear and they both walked a bit closer to her as she sat. 

 “Are you two really that concerned with matters that have little do with you?” Xifeng asks, though their looks remained defiant,  “The people you want to know about will kill you, or worse.” she bites, a taste of venom ringing in her voice. This startles Dapper, he had never heard Xifeng speak with such a tone, and it was almost scary [hell hath no fury right?]. But Edo was all the more curious and Xifeng could feel it,  “I will not endanger you, but I will give you this, those two are not the cross I spoke of, they are but a splinter in the frame work, all that power you felt from Calico Jack and Dianna Fang, that is but a footnote on their true power and they have little patience for thieves that put their noses where it doesn’t belong.” she bites, but a sharp burning pain over her ribs pulls her attention; Victor through the Tattoo he gave her had heard everything and she knew it; and she stops. Large bullets of sweat bead on her brow and roll down her face as that familiar pained grimace crosses her features. 

* “Xifeng! Are you okay?!”* Dapper sharply asks, a wing quickly cupping one of Xifeng’s hands. A warm smile creeps over her lips, he was sweet and the look that Edo gave was just as concern filled.  “Knowing the future is a heavy curse to bare, and that is the weight that burdens my heart.” Xifeng laments, a chilling sadness flowing though her words. Throwing an arm around both Xifeng lowers her head between the two,  “Though, curiosity can be just as poisonous.” she whispers as two Tarot Cards formed in her hands,  “For my two kittens, a taste of things that are yet to come.” she adds as she touches the card to their bodies. What happens next is hard to describe, the cards she held seem to come alive and stitch into the two’s flesh though their clothing and what follows this is the stuff of nightmares; but since they are not as in tune with the flow of fate as Xifeng they are only cursed with flashes.

A hint of the color pink, then a sharp flash of gold, the feeling of an obviously ornate cross feels as if it seers into their skin, then a flash of red but this vision was yet to be over, the flash of red is quickly followed by a sharp pain as if a sword had split their guts and an intense pain racked their bodies, an although it was brief [less than a second] it seemed as if it lasted an eternity. 

When the vision, a mere taste, was over the two found themselves on their knees and Xifeng was gone and before them the large tower stood ominously. ~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen vs the Samurai of Wano...*
Helen pushed back Rokuro with a whirlwind of slashes, the crimson steel broadsword moving so fast in her hands it became an uncomprehending blur. She pressed forward, momentarily eying the two katana still strapped idly to the Samurai's side. _Go ahead and draw them you prideful bastard. _ Just when it seemed he was flagging under the pressure, Rokuro sidestepped and drew a second katana. _Finally!_ He blocked her slash with one blade and stabbed at her midsection with the other. Helen deflected the second blade against the crimson steel gauntlet of her left arm, white sparks flying from the grinding of steel on steel. 

"Okay, now this is progress," Helen declared, beads of sweat pouring down her forehead. "I did not want this to be such an easy fight."  Rokuro merely cast her a dour stare and took on an ornate fighting stance. *"Rashomon!"* he exclaimed, slashing downward and generating two whirling slash waves. Helen spun about like a top, sword held in a two fisted grip. Two could play at that game. *"Storm Crow!"* she cried, letting fly a *V* shaped slash wave

Both attacks collided in mid air. The resulting explosion kicked up a field of smoke and debris, blocking their line of sight with each other. Helen shielded her eyes with her gauntleted forearm, trying to make out his figure. Rokuro blasted through the smoke like a guided missile, dual katana extended outward like bull horns. Helen brought her sword up. Too late. Her eyes went wide as the cold steel pierced both sides of her torso. Rokuro paused suddenly, his brow furrowed in puzzlement. Something was off. Helen's body flickered rapidly as if out of focus, dissolving away into nothingness. The Samurai looked up as Helen descended from the sky with her blade raised high over her head. *"Falcon Bomb!"* she cried, stabbing downward with all her might. 

The ground split asunder from the impact, sending a pressure wave flying in every direction. As the smoke cleared Helen stood in the middle of a small but deep crater, panting heavily, her blade embedded almost half its length into the earth. A winding slash mark ran the length of her midsection. It was annoying but better then being impaled of course. She turned and smiled. Rokuro stood several meters away from the edge of the crater, the right side of his face and arm coated in blood. _Tough son of a bitch and too quick by half_, she thought. 

"So how did you like my Ghost Flicker technique?" she asked him breathlessly, buying time to relieve the burning pressure she felt in her legs. Even with Knoxx' training, the movement speed necessary to create an afterimage was taxing on her body. Rokuro made no answer. Instead he spat a glob of blood at her feet and grimly drew the third katana from his sash. The blade was a glistening shade of jet black with orange ripples. Helen's eyes lit up, her excitement like that of a child eager to tear open her birthday presents. "I must offer you my sincerest apology," the Samurai said. 

"Apology?" 

"I mistook you for a prattling little girl playing at swords, a spoiled princess living out her childish fantasy. When in fact you are nothing of the sort."  Helen watched curiously as Rokuro placed the ebony katana between his teeth. This was a first for her and a strange sight to say the least. "You fight like a demon possessed, and for that I will show you my true strength." 

Helen sighed. "That's all I wanted." 

"Be careful that you get more then what you bargained for..." Rokuro declared, before spinning about and letting fly a cutting tornado that blew Helen off her feet.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 8, 2012)

*Atlant Island...*

As Dapper tried to pick himself up, he his vision returned to him. The pain was still lingering, but it had lessened dramatically. As he looked up at the tower in the distance, he tried to keep himself from falling over again. _*"Xifeng, what the hell is going on with you?"*_ As he stood up, he heard someone approaching him from behind. As he slowly turned around, he recognized the silver haired pale-skinned girl right away. "T-Ten?" 

The android looked down at him, and then turned to Edo. "What happened here?" 

*"There's...I'm not sure..."* Dapper glanced at the tall black tower. Could Xifeng have run off all the way there? He noticed her eyeing it in the restaurant. There was something very unsettling about it. That was for sure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]
*Atlant Arc V* 

---

The android that Kai thought was a sex doll? When did she get here? He must have been too pre-occupied with Xifeng to notice, but...he couldn't believe he got sucker punched like that. He let down his guard too much around that woman; there was just something about her that made him feel relaxed and at ease for some reason; like a sweet aroma. The pain from whatever Xifeng was still there, but for the most part it was still gone. From the looks of it, it was the same with Daniel Dapper was well. Seems like this guy had a thing for her too- er, seems like he had a thing for her. So was the animosity from his voice out of genuine dislike of him? Or out of jealousy/concern for Xifeng? His instinct told him it was moreso the latter; he seemed fine when he wasn't around Xifeng. Where did she go anyway? His Haki told her she was still around, and her presence was lingering around that tower in the distance.

Edo turned to look at Dapper, who was also eyeing up the tower. "If you're wondering if that's where she went, my Haki detected her presence in that general area too, mister Dapper," he informs him, smiling, but his expression suddenly grows darker. "However, if we are to continue, I am to make one thing clear: I am aware of what you are thinking. I'm a thief and a magician, and while I may not be as skilled as Xifeng, reading the intentions of others is still within my job description. You are thinking that I was the cause of her pain, yes? Because it happened as soon as I appeared? Or that I am perhaps spending too much time with her?"

He removed his contact lenses and tore off his latex mask, throwing it away. They were in a dark alley with no observers, so it was safe. And nobody apart from the UC knew of his identity anyway, so that didn't matter either. Taking a breath, he continued: "I am, as a matter of fact, not the cause of this. Her pain was caused by something else entirely, though I'm still not completely sure as to what it was that caused it, she did say something about the cross and the sword, and two ladies in the bar both bore crosses so I assumed it was them at first. Besides, I had been following you guys for a while before that, and she was perfectly fine back then," he said with a sigh, removing the rest of his disguise in one clean movement. He put his grin back up again. "As for the second, mister Dapper, just remember who I am: nothing is impossible for the Kaitou Kid to steal. Not even the hearts of women."

Upon noticing Dapper's darkened expression and glare at the second part, Edo laughed. "Relax, relax, I was just joking." Hmm, yes, Daniel's response to that confirmed his suspicion. He put on another hat and tilted it down so that it obscured most of his face. "In any case, I'm ready now. Shall we go? I'm still rather worried about Kai kicking up a fuss at the bar, but Adora should be able to handle it."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2012)

*Vergil.

Ravenbeards – Three Point Island.*

Williams had secured a long pose that had been set to the next island. The Grand Line was strange indeed. He looked to the throne made of bones and the marines impaled on their respective spikes, still moaning. Despite having been on the crew now for close to a year he still found the torture a waste.

Vergil recalled his own torture at the hands of the talented Doctor Hawthorne; a torture he asked for…

_Flashback_

Vergil looked at the Doctor working on Steelshanks, making some alterations and general maintenance work. He jumped as he saw the white hair in his peripheral.

“Ah!” a scalpel dropped to the ground and the doctor picked it up

“Your work here is interesting.” Vergil remarked examining the monstrosity. “You must be quite the medical technician.”

“Y-you’re that new guy here. The one that killed The Beast of the Grand Line? Your father, as rumours go.” The doctor turned to face him, trying to read an emtion on his face but there was none. Not the insanity of the Captain, nor the twisted rage of his master – there was nothing in that pale face. Nor were there shadows on his face as the light overhead swung in time with the ship’s to-ing and fro-ing across the sea. “Sabrina took your shadow too?”

“Indeed. I admit, being confined indoors during the day is a little troublesome, but the night air has suited me better. Silence to train and to meditate. It is little more than an inconvenience.” Vergil said.

“I’m glad you think so…” the doctor clearly didn’t agree, “I need it back..I..”

“And so have become Sabrina’s servant. Understandable. It seems though that we are on the same boat…”

“Ha, so you do have a sense of humour!” the doctor said relieved.

“There was something humorous about my statement?” Vergil asked, confused and he spotted the elation die from Hawthorne’s eyes. 

“No, never mind.” Hawthorne looked at his expressionless eyes and recalled something he had read in his psychiatry book, “Schizoid personality disorder.”

Vergil took in the statement, “My diagnosis?”

“Yes. Lack of emotion, often cold, attachment avoidance. With time and therapy it can be treated.”

“Thank you but no. Being detached is key in my attainment of power. Which brings me to a request I have of you Doctor.” Vergil said

“Oh?”

“You seem to be proficient at manipulating the body to do things that it perhaps should not be able to do. I wish to offer myself as a test subject.” Vergil said looking at his hand. “My body is no longer adequate as it is, if we are to tackle the Grand Line.”

The doctor seemed a little taken aback but intrigued at the same time. “I…I’m not sure I should. I did things before and…” he said with some guilt and regret in his voice. 

“A man who lets his past tie him down will never progress to the future. I am willing. If you have ideas then I am willing to hear them.” Vergil said matter of factly. 

“Well, there is some research I’ve been doing on the Longarm Tribe. They have two joints in their arms; two elbows essentially. I could recreate that. With possibly the knees too. There’s also some work I’ve been thinking of on the hip and spine….”

Vergil lay on the table with his jacket off. 

“Very well. Begin.” He said with his eyes closed. 

“Wh-what? Now?!” Hawthorne exclaimed in shock.

“Do you have a more pressing issue at hand?” Vergil asked bluntly.

“N-no…there are things that I need to prepare. Tools, anaesthesia…”

“Your tools are beside you and I do not need drugs in my veins.”

“The screaming….the pain will cause your screams to be very distracting.”

“Very well.” Vergil said coldly.

“Right so I need to prepare the..”

“You need to prepare nothing. You simply have my word that I won’t scream.” Vergil said with his teeth clenched. Hawthorne was confused but the opportunity too good to pass up. He carefully picked up his scalpel.

“This…is going to hurt.”


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2012)

*Plato...

Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

'Maybe I should have done the reverse.  Let him drink himself into a stupor...'  The thought crossed her mind then she remembered his inhuman ability to absorb the alcohol.  “Kai...really...” she mumbles her fighting ceasing for a moment while she combed her brain to figure out how to get out of the situation.  Two, well two and a half members of their crew had left and the chunk of meat was already starting things.

'Distraction...' she thought for a moment and was ready to once again clamp her hand over his mouth but just before it contacted she jerked back remembering what happened last time.  So Adora once again tried to dislodge herself from Kai's lap and get the muscle bound freak to let her go, he had been much easier to deal with when he wasn't so...big.

A blush crossed her face at the thought and she pushed harder.  For once lucky that he was so muscular as he was able to catch her before she hit the floor.  “We are going to have to wait for a room.  Not that it would bother me but I don't think you want them watching.”  His grin was huge as he pointed at the remaining crew and referenced the fact that she almost ended up on her back on the floor.

“That is not going to happen!”  Adora's face was red and she suddenly developed enough strength to push out of his arms.   Her hand itched to pull out her knives and distract him that way until she realized he was distracted anyway.  It wasn't the way she planned but it worked.  She straightened out the invisible wrinkles off the skirt and blouse she wore, today in a orange color.  “Maybe we should go ...um...check on the others...”  She pointed at the empty chairs.  “See what happened to them?  You know.”  She cleared her throat.  Even to her the excuse seemed flimsy knowing that Xifeng could take care of herself better than most of them, of course was talking to Kai and Kestrel.  She was pretty sure that Livio would realize the truth and hopefully follow along.

“Maybe we can even pick up some nice ingredients and I can fix a meal that would be much better than this stuff...”  She swallowed and glanced away.  “Maybe even a...”  the words stuck in her mouth and she nearly choked as they came out in a faint whisper.  “Romantic one...”  She didn't even look at them as she glanced around hoping to get them out.  For some reason she had a bad feeling the damage was already done.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2012)

*Jace*

A late night auction, away from the eyes of whichever marines might still be good. A boy, no older than 11 sat in a cage with his middle finger constantly up and a scowl of a look on his face. He was poked with something sharp and directed his offending finger to the man with a stick

“You like poking young boys with a stick huh? Freak! Sicko! Pedo! Go fuck your earhole and jizz in your skull and die!” Jace spat out. He learnt about sex and bad words from the pirates he had been captured and ‘trained’ by. Fucktards. He had no idea what it was like or anything but he knew how everything worked.

The guard stood with a half open mouth at the tirade. He had never heard such foul language, even from grown men and was a little red faced. 

“Go on. Drop your pants and stick your tiny cock into your vadina you hermaphrogoat!” That was a new one and Jace was still not fully up on all the terminology getting a few words wrong. The sentiment was still there and the guard dare not poke him again. He didn’t know what a hermaphrgoat was but he wanted to hear no more, leaving Jace to sit with his middle finger up at the potential buyers. He figured he would become so unsellable that they would have to let him go free.

Indeed it was working. As the seller started to describe the boy as a competent fighter and excellent thief and a boy with boundless energy, there seemed to be a general disinterest in the crowd. Jace grinned and the thin, grey looking auctioneer with the large buck teeth turned to the boy.

“You know, if you are unsellable I’m going to feed you to my pet Apple-gator” Not to be confused with a bananadile, those things were smaller but much more fierce. Jace gulped. Shit, no-one wanted to buy him. He looked around desperately 

“No bidders? Very well. Going once. Going twice…”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2012)

Livio Doublefang-


Livio sat in his room, looking over a few components he had gotten, some of the robots from that one island they visited a while back, a couple things from the marine base. "Hmm..." Livio rubbed his chin, he was interested in the little robots he had taken from the island and had been examining them for a few days now. "Wellp... This is sure interestin." He thought to himself. "The Little bots here are somethin else... Never woulda thought you could put that insida bot..." He rubbed his chin a bit.

"Alright! Time to get rebuildin! I suppose i can make some modifcations to these here bots too.... maybe give em a personality...." Livio smirked. "I got just the thing we need!" He let out a little laugh. "Oh Boy just wait till they get an eye of these baby's once im done with em."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2012)

*ShinSenGumi....

Gumiko...*

The young woman had never been conceited or arrogant but she had to admit that she was feeling really confident about her abilities right now.  Though always a good sniper her aim had jumped a notch or two and with a few upgrades she can now fire several shots before having to reload.  Something that she was more than ecstatic about.  The only that Gumiko has had an issue with was the recoil between shots.  Granted not having to reload saves her a few seconds but she still has to re-aim and the rifle is heavier now.  

“One more time...”  the rounds she was using were basic types and she fired off at particular waves in the distance, trying to hit them or any type of floating garbage that water might allow her for target practice.  “1...2...”  She timed herself between shots, each time trying to get faster.  It was working but she still had a long way to go.  Though she had to admit she couldn't wait to try out the new types of ammo she got for her 'Lover'.  

Climbing down from her perch, Gumiko sought some nourishment.  After finding some fruit she headed back but was sidelined by her partners.  Shin was standing near Sendo looking dazed and having a bit of blood running down his face while Sendo was taking a bit of paper from him.  He looked stricken.

Sendo put his hand to his face and handed Gumiko the drawing. “You have to help me! Please!” Sendo pleaded desperately. 

“What's going on?”  She asked after swallowing her sliver of an orange she was chewing.  Putting her banana in the hand that was holding the orange she took the paper and was grateful that she had already swallowed.  “Is this suppose to be me?”  Gumiko was horrified that Shin would absently draw a picture of her.  “How dare you!  Do I look like that?”  She was going from pale to bright and back again several times.

Pulling back a fist she was ready to pummel the pair.  “Wait!”  Sendo exclaimed and held up his hand before he quickly explained to the young woman what was going on.

“Oh...”  Gumiko chewed on her bottom lip and looked at the picture before handing it back, ready to get away from the offensive scratchings.  “Well...”  She took another sliver of her orange and chewed thoughtfully.  “I guess technically that is what a woman looks like...I mean that is what a four year old would draw.  So do you want help with his drawing skills?”

The pink haired girl was slightly confused.  “No.  We need to help him with his issues with woman.”  Once again the older man rubbed his face with his hand in frustration.

“Oh...hm....”  she thought for a moment.  Remembering the incident when she was actually covered with his blood.  This time she actually did start to choke when she attempted to muffle her laugh.  With a hardy slap on the back from Sendo on her back, Gumiko was fine.  “Thanks...”  She rasped then looked at Shin.  

“Well exactly how bad is he still?”  She then shook her head realizing that the blood was actually from the crude drawing.  “Wow...we have a lot of work to do.”  Gumiko thinks for a moment.  “But exactly how much?”  She reached up and began to unbutton her shirt slowly from the top which was half way up her neck.  Wanting to see exactly how many buttons would be undone before he reacted.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2012)

Livio-

In a room surrounded by a large amount of robots, wires, metal. circuits and all sorts of other crazy items, more than a normal ship could carry... There sits Livio, Slowly studying a robot he had taken from that crazy maze. "Hmm.... I think i got this here thing figured out... Now if... Eh?" Livio pokes something inside the robot. "This thing... this ain't connected to the rest'a the bot... the hell is...." Livio watched as a small black box, isolated on its own from the rest of the robot began to flash.

"Oh? A transmitter eh?" He chuckled. "Boy... They sure do have some nice tech whe-" BOOOOOOOOM!!!!! Fire spurts out of Livio's room, throwing the door to the deck wide open and spitting fire out into the sky, nearly catching the main sale on fire as it did....

The tech in Livio's room survived the blast, each of the bots was meant to be able to handle this level of attack as to not damage them, it was a defensive measure to kill anyone who would try to find out the secrets of the robots.... Livio, happened to be a very unlucky man when it came to tech this past couple of months....

Good thing the fire didn't damage his tech.... But, What of Livio?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2012)

*[Sabbath oh Bloody Sabbath]​*​
[No Redemption Conclusion]​

[Three Point Island]

“What in the hell is that bastard doing in there?” the man that Williams forced to tag along grumbles with a bite as he paced back and forth. Pausing a shudder ran up his spine, this was Williams he was wondering about… why in the hell would he want to know what he was doing. A frown stretched a grimace as he tried to push any thought of the subject from his mind. He forcefully coughs then folds his arms up behind his head, the camera that clung to his neck (now at least), rolled about his chest as he turned toward the two story house, it really was a quint building for such a festive Island, though its small town feel at this moment clouded the evil that fill its rooms. ~

In a darkened room Williams sits hunched over the edge of a bed, his twisted hair of dreads almost sweep the floor as he just visibly sways to and fro. His arms glow with a luster from the ambient light refracting through the sweat that roll down them. Though the jungle of hair that hung before his face Williams red eyes stare, the wooden floor seemed to heave with the weight of his evil, no the house as a whole seemed to tremble wanting to expel this unwanted virus, of course this is little more than the machinations of a sick mind. Swaying a little more Williams’ head contorts to the side, as if it were trying to spin on its base; though that silly notion may very well be plausible given his talent for the unworldly, but a grin cracks his lips as his neck finally pops and loudly, a startled cry comes from behind him which causes him to shift his weight.

In that instant his whole body snaps back his wild hair threatening to crack like whips as it falls across his back and onto the queen sized bed. `ZIIIIP` is heard as he zipped his fly, a sick satisfied grin crossing his features as he finally sits back up. Pulling a cigar from his long coat he bites the tip off and spits it in the floor.  “….” Silence fell back over the room, the startled cry now a faint memory as he pulled a match free of his hair, striking it on his cheek he lights the cigar as he turns his head allowing his profile to be shown through the backlight. His dark red eyes fall on the blue haired woman. She lay in the center of the bed totally naked, curled in a deep ball her knees dig craters in her chest, she shook violently her body trying to reject what had transpired, but the sweat on her bed and body an ill sin and reminder of the truth.  “I’ll be taking this now.” Williams states finally breaking the silence as he held up a Long Pose that in reality turned out to be an Eternal Pose to an Island called Samothraki, a distant cousin Island to Alabasta a Fall Island to the north of Three Point. The woman only shudders at his voice and tries to curl up further which causes Williams to cackle with malicious intent as he stood, reaching the door he gives a mock bow to her while exiting. ~~ 

“It’s about time.” the pirate grumbles as his eyes catch the doorknob twisting, taking a step forward he is confronted by Williams alone, a strange large Pose in his possession. “Where is the woman?” he asks, though considering who he was standing in front of, he really didn’t need to ask, she was probably cooling in a pool of blood at the moment.  “She’s predisposed at the moment, why?” Williams asks, his unruly hair falling back into his face forcing him to swipe it to the side. The Pirate pauses; there he went again his former rank of Lt. kicked in making him treat Williams as some lesser ranked officer and a chill ran down his spine, but surprisingly this lunatic was always forthcoming about what was on his mind, like he didn’t care or the thought that a subordinate was questioning him didn’t cross his mind. “Well, sir you did make her a promise, for that.” He replies, a shaky hand pointing to the Pose in his clutches,  “Ah…” 

*BANG!*

A single shot echoes out pulling Williams’ attention to the second story of the home,  “I suppose that promise no longer need apply.” he says a chuckle escaping his lips, but when the man failed to respond he pulls his attention back to the man next to him. An almost confused look crossed Williams’ features, the man was clutching his throat as he fell to his knees his crimson blood seeping from betwixt his clasped fingers.  “Oh.” is the drear reply as the door to the home slams open violently, “My child.” Are the words that are heard, turning Williams is confronted by the blue haired woman, a defiant ill look in her eyes. Bed sheets draped over her, sweat soaked form, covering her body and a smoking pistol is firmly gripped in her left hand as she held it from her. A twisted grin splits Williams face and he turns to fully greet her,  “What is your name woman?” he asks intrigued by her actions. “Nicole, my child?” she replies as defiantly as ever.

The smile that continued to split Williams face could be heard over his heavy feet and soon he is looking down on Nicole,  “Which Child?” he asks forcing a hand onto her stomach. The clang of the pistol hitting the ground is only accented by Nicole’s quick movement as she backed away from Williams, “Don’t try to confuse me.” She bites, but Williams only laughs,  “I control bone marrow _Nicole_ I’m afraid I’m not trying to confuse you.” Williams cackles as he rubbed his hand across his forehead as he spit the cigar he was smoking to the ground. Both motions cause Nicole to pull a hand to her head, where a cigar burn should be only smooth skin is found.  “You’re the first woman to not have killed herself so quickly after our little walk through hell.” he adds with a snicker. Nicole pulls a hand to her mouth as she dry heaves, tears form in the corners of her eyes as Williams walks up to her. ~~~     

 “Prepare to make way.” Williams barks as he walks back into the center of town. The Lt. Commander looked no worse for ware, but he still lay crumpled in the streets clinging to the body of his daughter as it grew colder, seemed one of these so called ex marines took some pity on the man.  “Lt. Commander Daniels!” Williams barks as he heaved a marrow formed javelin, as the Marine pulled his gaze to the mad man, a death throe rattles across the cobble stone streets as Nicole’s boy finally finds some semblance of peace. “What do you want, you monster?” he asks, tears pouring down his face,  “I’m merely happy that my nightingale left you alive.” he barks storming over to the man. With a violent snap he pulls the man from the ground and brings him eye to eye.  “I believe in leaving messages.” Williams growls viscerally slamming the man back onto his feet,  “You’re going to help me send that message Daniels.” is added as Williams sinks his hands into the man’s body, Sabrina nor Vergil seemed all that interested in what Williams was planning to do, but the shadow that inhabited Lupe’s corpse always seemed curious as the twisted frame of the dog man lifted all so slightly to watch. 

This one was painful as evident by the screams that left the Lt. Commander. This was the worst pain one could feel, Williams had seized control of the man’s bone production and healing factors and sent it into overdrive. Bone started to solidify in places it really shouldn’t as joints started to fill over, he in essence gave this man the Stone Man Syndrome, the good Lt. Commander effectively starts to suffocate as his repairing  system starts to replace his spongy lung tissue with bone growth,  “Reserve a place in hell for me when you get there.” Williams whispers as the man’s face covers over. An eerie statue is all that remained of the former Marine. “Headings?” Steelshanks asks as Williams hangs the camera from the statue’s neck.  “Samothraki.” Williams replies tossing him the Eternal Pose. ~~~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2012)

*Atlant Island...*

Dapper frowned at the suggestion of heading out right away. However, while reckless, he felt it'd only become more so if they brought Kai along. Dapper had several of his pills on hand, and Ten was among the physically strongest and most skilled fighters of the crew. Not to mention she was immune to nearly any illusions or mind tricks.  

He wasn't terribly familiar with Edo's abilities, but from what he saw back in Steelport, Edo could probably hold his own. He turned back to Edo. *"Alright. Ten and I can fly up to one of the higher floors. Her ability to track individual's haki will also come in handy."* He pulled his backpack towards him. *"I'm not sure if you can fly or climb, but your magic tricks would also be really helpful."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2012)

*The Grand Line...*
Balthazar screamed in pain as his personal attendant, a buxom brunette in a form fitting black suit, gently dabbed a silk handkerchief against the bloodied and toothless ruin of his mouth. "Ow! It hurts!" he squealed. 

"I know it hurts my Lord by but if you'll just hold still..." 

He slapped her hand away, cursing in a fury. "How can I hold still when it feels as if every bone in my face is broken!"  Just thinking of what that Helen had done to him made his blood boil. Such disrespect. Such savagery. He jabbed a hooked thumb at his knights and the trembling townsfolk who busily crawled about the ground, searching for his scattered teeth. "Help them before I have you whipped!" The woman nodded obediently and immediately joined the search. 

Balthazar kicked at his Fishman mount, urging him onward. The hulking Fishman grunted in reply and lumbered forward on all fours. The misery etched on his scarred face was matched only by the burning hatred in his coal black eyes. A hatred kept at bay only by the explosive collar around his neck.  "Rokuro should be here soon with Helen no doubt," he said smugly. This was a delicate affair. Though Helen had spurned her heritage as a World Noble, her father was still a very powerful man within Mariejois. Balthazar didn't dare touch her, but once she was his wife he would teach the little she demon a thing or two about humility and respect. Maybe even knock out a few of _her_ teeth for good measure. 

"Rokuro won't be making it I'm afraid," a grim voice replied.

Balthazar turned. His eyes went wide as he saw Helen. The woman looked to have gone through hell and back. Rivulets of blood ran down her face and gauntleted arms, her golden blond hair now a deep shade of crimson. He tried to say something but found himself at a loss for words. Wordlessly, Helen tossed the remains of three shattered and bloodstained katana before him. She kicked away a gleaming white pearl that lay in the dirt. "You missed a tooth."  

"Where...where is Rokuro?!" 

"I killed him,"  she said flatly. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Helen squared up with Rokuro for one final tilt. Both stood at near exhaustion, bloodied and battered. The Samurai of Wano country had not disappointed with his three sword style. In the end it had taken all of her skill just to fight him to a draw. She still had one attack left, however. So did he apparently. They locked eyes for a split second before racing towards each other. 

*"Tiger Fang!"* 

*"Phoenix Song!" * 

Helen's broadsword carved through Rokuro's three katana like a hot knife through butter, generating a white hot spark so bright that it momentarily blinded her as she rushed past the Samurai. Rokuro gasped sharply and collapsed to his knees, eyes wide as he stared at the ruins of his blades. "So you can cut steel?" he said with a bloody grin. "I wasn't sure if it would work actually," Helen admitted. Rokuro bowed his head low, exposing the back of his neck to her. "Finish it then..." He closed his eyes, awaiting the inevitable finishing blow. When it didn't come he turned and glared at her.  "What are you waiting for?" 

Helen tiredly secured her sword to the harness around her back. "I'm not going to kill you," she said with a sigh.  

"I have been defeated. You must end my shame!" 

"Trust me there's no shame in losing. How else can we evolve if we don't fail now and then?"   Helen wondered if this was what partly drove Knoxx, a man who stood at the top of his realm. What was there left to conquer when you had seen and done it all? What a lonely existence that must be. She finally understood why he so dearly desired to see someone surpass him. Helen offered Rokuro her hand. "Your life belongs to me now. Use this chance to grow stronger and surpass me...if you've got the guts that is."  

Rokuro begrudgingly took her hand, wincing sharply as she helped him to his feet. "And what of your would be paramour, Bathazar? He will surely want my head when he hears of my failure." 

Helen mulled it over and eyed Rokuro's shattered swords. "Let me handle that little toad." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Helen drew her sword and pointed it at Balthazar. His knights quickly formed up around him, spears leveled in her direction. The townsfolk  scattered as if the end of the world had come to their island. The black suited woman stood ominously behind her lord, her arms crossed. "Go back to Mariejois and stay there. I never want to see your twisted face again!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 9, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC

Plato's

?Maybe we can even pick up some nice ingredients and I can fix a meal that would be much better than this stuff...? 

Well that got his interest alright, that piece of art that he called his body required a lot sustenance and it was no secret that Kai loved her cooking. 

?Maybe even a...?

The way she seemed to act so very un.......Adora, as he would put it, caused him to frown. He wasn't aware that she was simply succeeding in her attempt to distract him from Jackie. Hell, while he initially wanted to get up and...... Well he hadn't thought that far ahead, but he was planning on doing something about her flipping him off like that. 

But, Adora used her feminine wiles to distract the self proclaimed Sky Emperor and she was doing a great job at it.

?Romantic one...? 

Wow, this came as a surprise. Miss hard to get was suddenly all over him and now was asking him out for a romantic dinner? He didn't know what to make of this, he knew that she couldn't keep the charade up and honestly he was surprised that it had lasted that long but still he was a bit surprised by the suddenness of this 180. 

"That sounds* nice*." He actually blushed, he was so easy. Just like that he was melting and completely oblivious to all that went on around him. "......So uhm." He stood up, and awkwardly dug into his pockets. "You want to go or something?" 

Assuming that the big ol' birdbrain wouldn't be distracted by anything else, or be reminded of Jackie.....This might just end without any complications. 

Atlant Island

The Tower

"Boss!"

"Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos!"

Huffing puffing the bite sized Sparks brother raced trough the halls and down the stairs in search of this boss. When he finally caught up with giant with the mohawk picked up the toddler like Uno.

"Yes?"

"Heh....Pfu.....Heh....Pfu...." This went on for a good minute or two until he caught his breath again. "We've got a visitor.......It's that flip!"

"Flip the Scoundrel?" He replied in his dead mechanical voice of his. "He was executed in Shabondy over ten years ago."

"No no no!" Uno shook his head fiercely. "That white haired Shichibukai!"

"Fluck C. Zvergher?" That made no sense. 

"Ye...Agh!" He started to respond but suddenly gravity pulled him down to the floor and he landed ungraciously on his ass. Alph was gone and had dropped him like a brick.

It wasn't that hard to locate the man, and his companion, with his sensors going haywire in varying intensities depending on which direction he moved in. When Alph caught up with the Chaos Meister he noticed that the royal guard seemed to be oblivious to the man. 

"Can I help you?" Considering he was an android, it wasn't hard to play it cool but on the inside his computer like brain was going over thousands of scenarios. He wanted to try and keep it light and friendly, this was not an enemy he could afford to have, nor could he use this walking disaster running around freely. 

He decided to keep his status as a Division Commander of the Sabretooth pirates a secret for now, once he knew more he could always drop Khan's name, even Shichibukai wouldn't just intrude on Yonkou territory....... The problem was that Alph had worked hard to keep a low profile, this Khan card was one he would try to avoid using.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Post TS Arc I: Artificial Inferiority_​
"Say it again!"

*"I already said it once. I see no need to repeat myself. I know for a fact you have two working ears and heard me say it the first time."*

"Say it again or we're not going! I will have Bridget turn this ship around, I swear to Oda!"

The was a loud, mechanical sigh from the loudspeakers. *"Fine. Please."*

Kent burst into hysterics, rolling around on the deck of the _Golden Crow_ with tears in his eyes. "Oh man, I am never going to let you live this down!"

*"I am well aware,"* HAL said. 

Kent pushed himself to his feet, still chuckling. "It must really be worth it," he said. "To make you actually ask politely? I mean, _damn_."

*"Uploading my programming to the platform will give me unprecedented mobility and boost my power level exponentially."*

Kent frowned and stroked his chin in a miserable attempt to look scholarly. "How expo....exponen....exponenwhatsit are we talking here?"

*"Data is limited and my calculations are incomplete. But early evidence points to possibly boosting my power level to over nine thousand."*

Kent gave a low whistle.

*"Indeed,"* HAL said. *"It is a simply ridiculously high number, especially for your primitive organic brain. Now you see why we must gain control of the platform."*

"Yeah, yeah, I get it, shut up," Kent said with a yawn. "So what kind of security can we expect?"

*"Research indicates minimal. The concealed location was supposed to protect from all threats,"* HAL said. *"Surely even your pathetic crew can handle whatever happens to be stationed there."*

"Yeah, well fuck you too."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 9, 2012)

Livio- UC Ship-

The fire slowly started to die down, lucky livio had installed some fire suppression devices in the halls and deck of the ship. "Phew...." Livio walked out of his room, his clothes torched and cindered. "Well now that was worse than grandma after she found out i let the aligators out into town..." Livio shook off his head, the fire suppression sprinkler's were pumping in sea water like mad. "Blech..." Livio stuck his tongue out.

"Nothin worse than..... GAAAAAAAAAH!!!! THE SALT!!!!" Livio fell onto the ground and started to roll around as the salt water dug deep into his burns. "GAAAAH!!!! SHUT OFF!!! SHUT OFF!!!" He shouted, reaching up and slamming his fist into a large red button. "Phew...." He let out a sigh, wiping his forehead. "Well... That's insult to injury...."

Turning back to his room, he could see the robots undamaged by the blast, minus the one that exploded of course....  "Hmm.... Now then... How do I get this ere black box out without blowin myself up again...."


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 10, 2012)

*Atlant Island*

The duo observed the newcomer on the scene. A strip of red hair decorated the crown of his head, and he was clad in a kind of metallic vest, fashioned out of a golden material. His build was impressive and he easily towered over the more moderately-built duo.

Fluck scratched the back of his head while Larissa stared blankly. She preferred to take a back seat whenever there was conversation going on. She lacked the necessary interest to take part. Besides, other people usually had more than enough trouble dealing with Fluck alone and she saw no need to complicate matters.  "Help me?" Fluck repeated, sounding confused. 

"Well, I was mostly wandering around this island with no real objective, so I'm not sure what you can help me with," he continued. This was very much the truth, although it was also of no help at all.

Still, Fluck was quite aware that he was not facing an ordinary man. It was not an easy task to penetrate the blanket of chaos that he had placed upon himself and Larissa. Even users of Color of Observation Haki, which were rare enough in this part of the seas, would be hard pressed to locate him if they weren't already observing him. 

This guy could just be what he was looking for.

'Chaos' was not a concept that was so easily defined. Even as the embodiment of chaos itself, it was difficult for Fluck to narrow down sources and potential areas of chaos. 

This was partly due to the nature of the concept. 'Chaos' could be created via a snowballing effect. One small event leads to another minor result, and these slowly gather and pile up until they culminate in the unlikeliest of scenarios, or at least that was the way it appeared to the common man. But that alone was not all. 'Chaos' was not just created via such an effect, 'chaos' _was_ the effect. It was something that feeds on itself and can create something from nothing.

Therefore, it was necessary for Fluck to take the initiative. He had to provide the spark, so to speak. And so, that was what the chaosman chose to do.

"We were actually thinking of taking a look and exploring the tower there. Is it off-limits to tourists?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc VI*

 ---

So the android could fly too? And could track haki? That was pretty neat. The World Government is making some pretty fancy toys...but, if this android was a weapon for the Government, why was it hanging around with a pirate crew? Was it broken? That was certainly a possibility. 

"I'll find my own way up there," Edo replied, fixing his hat slightly. "My method of flight isn't the most...conspicuous, nor is it easy to conceal. My identity would be made known straight away if I activated my glider, and that's not something I want to happen...for now."

The flight up to the tower would be a simple journey. Obviously there was no wind on the ground for his glider to operate, but he had a breath dial for that issue. However, as he ascends, the bright white glider would almost certainly be noticed, and given that the white triangular hang-glider was almost synonymous with his thief identity, well...yeah, people would know it was him straight away, and at that point he wouldn't have gained enough air or speed to effectively move about. 

Daniel and Ten nodded in response and set off en route to the tower, while Edo made his own way towards the tower. Something was weird...his haki, he could still sense Xifeng's presence, but it wasn't as crystal clear as before, or 'focused' - it was spreading out, like a thick mist. "_Is it me still getting used to this_?" Edo thought to himself. "_Or was it whatever it was Xifeng did to me_?"

His thoughts, however, were interrupted as he was suddenly bumped into by someone else. Feeling his pockets instinctively, Edo smiled. A pickpocket, and a rather good one at that, he noted as he observed him bumping into several other people. From his clothing and appearance, it was most likely someone in desperate need of some coin, so he simply ignored him and carried on. No need to chase after him and cause a scene, after all. 

The tower was tall, and like the rest of the buildings in the area, white and covered in greenery. Though, despite that, it seemed to give off a rather ominous feeling - an implacable one that sent small shivers down his spine. Thankfully, the feeling apparently wasn't exclusive to him as the area was almost entirely empty. Taking out his grappling gun, he shot it towards the nearest ledge and flew in through the nearest 'window'. Using his haki to find Daniel's presence, he headed on over to where he was.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2012)

*Firecrackers! Jim's headache.*

Jim sat clutching his head and rocking gently. Ken The Ninja dropped a line down from the crows nest and hung upside down in front of Jim.

"You ok bud?"

"Argh! Shut up!!" Ken jumped at the outburst and let go of the line sending him crashing headfirst onto the deck, "No not you .... though it that looked like it hurt." Ken rubbed his head and signalled he was ok with a thumbs up. Jim nodded and sighed

"I made a female pirate, you know because I thought a love interest for Jack would be good. I thought I'd make her aggressive and a badass. The story was meant to be that Jack would try and woo Jill over the course of a few chapters and we'd get some sort of tension, right? Wrong. I had vastly underestimated Jacks wooing abilities and overestimated Jill's hard to get nature. Apparently alcohol blows every personality trait out of the water."

"Yeah, I drank sake once and I changed a lot."

"Oh? How?"

"I was unconscious."

"I...see. Well, anyways since those two have got together they have been insatiable." Jim hit his head, "Oh come on! I've never even seen that done before!"

"Insatiable for drink? They like to drink a lot?"

"No...well yes they do. Jack loves to drink out of Jill's...ok... never mind. Point is they have been having sex in my head for ages. Neither of them actually want to come out because they are too busy with each other. I wish I hadn't made Jill so sexy."

"Oh she is?"

"Yeah let me show you."

In a poof of smoke Jim changed into Jill, only because she was in the middle of something she came out half dressed as a schoolgirl. Ken's eyes widened at the red haired, huge chested woman that came out, in a half unbuttoned white shirt and short skirt.

"Wha..? Oh for fuck's sake!" and with that Jill grabbed Ken by the throat and chokeslammed him into the deck, with her foot in his face. She lit a cigarette and exhaled slowly. "Well if I ain't gettin any from my loverboy then I might as well get my kicks out of beating the shit out of you."

She looked up, as if trying to listen to what was going on in her head. Apparently Jack wasn't too happy with Jim. "You never wake up a sleeping baby, you don't bite the hand that feeds you and you never, ever interrupt Jack and Jill when they are having fun. Yes I know we're always having fun! Now shut up and take the spanking I was meant to get!"

She looked to Kent talking to the radio. "That thing play any music? Or is it as useless as it looks?"

"C-can you get off my face now?" Ken meeped out. Jill's eyes flashed with evil intent. 

"Target practice! Let's see how close to your balls I can shoot!" Jill said sadistically, "Hey come back here!"

Ken was off like a shot and dived over the railing, towards the sea. Jill sniffed, and drank out of the big bottle of rum.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> A late night auction, away from the eyes of whichever marines might still be good. A boy, no older than 11 sat in a cage with his middle finger constantly up and a scowl of a look on his face. He was poked with something sharp and directed his offending finger to the man with a stick
> 
> ...



Livio had decided to leave the ship a while back, a good walk to clear his head after blowing up part of the ship.... Though he hadn't expected to come across this... a strange auction... One for slaves. "Well well... Ain't this a sight..." Livio lowered his hat, one eye visible to the world. "OI. OI!" Livio let's out a shout. "DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT BANGIN THAT GAVEL ONE MO TIME!" Livio throws a small disc onto the podium as the gavel comes down.

BOOOOOM!!!! The disc explodes, sending the man flying backward. "YOU ALL SHOULD BE ASHAMED! WHAT WOULD YO MAMA'S THINK ABOUT YOU BUYIN PEOPLE FOR SLAVES!!!!" Livio let out a shout. "Pfff... Like we care what some hick-" BAM!!!! Livio's fist connects with a man's face and sends him flying into the wall. "OI! YOU KID!" Livio throws people to his left and to his right, clearing a path to the child in the cage.

"You want outta there right!?" He shouts, looking down at the kid. "Then You can come be my apprentice!" The burnt shell of a man stands before the kid, looking down on him with eyes filled with hatred. "You wanna be free!? Then Come with me!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Livio had decided to leave the ship a while back, a good walk to clear his head after blowing up part of the ship.... Though he hadn't expected to come across this... a strange auction... One for slaves. "Well well... Ain't this a sight..." Livio lowered his hat, one eye visible to the world. "OI. OI!" Livio let's out a shout. "DON'T YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT BANGIN THAT GAVEL ONE MO TIME!" Livio throws a small disc onto the podium as the gavel comes down.
> 
> BOOOOOM!!!! The disc explodes, sending the man flying backward. "YOU ALL SHOULD BE ASHAMED! WHAT WOULD YO MAMA'S THINK ABOUT YOU BUYIN PEOPLE FOR SLAVES!!!!" Livio let out a shout. "Pfff... Like we care what some hick-" BAM!!!! Livio's fist connects with a man's face and sends him flying into the wall. "OI! YOU KID!" Livio throws people to his left and to his right, clearing a path to the child in the cage.
> 
> "You want outta there right!?" He shouts, looking down at the kid. "Then You can come be my apprentice!" The burnt shell of a man stands before the kid, looking down on him with eyes filled with hatred. "You wanna be free!? Then Come with me!"



Jace and the dumbass with a hat.

?Oh jesus fucking Christ! Yes get me out of here you arsebandit and I?ll be your stupid apprentice or whatever.? Jace kicked the cage trying to get out as the cowboy cleared a path. He was strong but Jace had been around really strong pirates and he seemed like another dumbass. An ugly dumbass

He sighed, figuring that this guy wanted him to train him to fight and win him money. Or just watch him fight cos he liked that shit. ?So you gonna open the cage or just watch me struggle in here? Or do you want me to beg? Oh please sir arsealot get me out of this so I can lick your rectal cavity! Fucking do it!?

Livio picked up the entire cage snapping the chain that was holding it to the support. Jace stumbled as Livio stared at him. 

?Well??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Jace and the dumbass with a hat.
> 
> ?Oh jesus fucking Christ! Yes get me out of here you arsebandit and I?ll be your stupid apprentice or whatever.? Jace kicked the cage trying to get out as the cowboy cleared a path. He was strong but Jace had been around really strong pirates and he seemed like another dumbass. An ugly dumbass
> 
> ...



"Lemme tell ya something." Livio chucked the cage across the stage and towards the exit. "AIN'T NO KID GONNA CUSS LIKE THAT AROUND A LADY!" Livio took off following the cage as it flew through the air and caught it as he left the area. "Now I'll be lettin you outta there ya foul mouthed little brat." Livio stated as he ran and a few guards chased after him. "But you better remember one thing... I ain't yer average pirate..." With a swift motion, Livio let a few boxes fall behind him. "I ain't interested in you fer yer abilities or whatever..."

The guards continued to charge as the boxes began to light up. "And I  sure as hell don't appreciate yer foul mouth." The guards barely make it over the boxes before a giant blast of electricity shoots out of them. "But ain't NO KID GONNA BE A SLAVE ON MY WATCH!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc VII*

 ---

Edo's haki began ringing immediately upon entry of the tower. That cloud of haki he sensed wasn't because of the thing Xifeng did, and the signature did not belong to her either...but rather, a whole group of people. A whole group of powerful people at that, which was why his sense had lost it's clarity; the auras he was detecting was too powerful for his still incomplete mastery over haki. His instinct told him to leave immediately, but his gut told him to explore and search for potential valuables. Unfortunately, the will of his gut overcame his thief instincts. "_I just know I'm going to regret this_..." He sighed.

For the most part, the interior of the tower looked beautiful; there were beautiful paintings hug upon the walls of ranging values (some were rather cheap looking, whilst others were probably more) and there were fine rugs laid upon the floor. However, not a single jewel was to be seen, thus far.

"Hold it!" A powerful voice rang from behind.

"_Crap_," Edo inwardly sighed and turned around, smiling politely. It was a bulky looking man wearing some fine looking clothes, carrying a rather large looking weapon on his back. Looked to be a guard, but was probably rather high ranking from the authority his voice projected. "Oh, hello, sir. How are you doing on this fine day?" He greeted, rolling a flashbang into his hand. 

"What are you doing here?" The man asked impatiently, reaching for his weapon.

"I'm but a lonely tourist, sir," Edo replied, tipping his hat with his other hand. "A tourist who must now leave!" He grinned, and threw down the flashbang, creating a bright burst of light. Under the bright light, Edo darted off, running in the opposite direction. "_Where the hell are Dapper and Ten? Are they still not here yet_?"

"Stop!" A messier looking soldier came out of a room and stood, blocking his way and readied an attack with his weapon.

"_A jab to the left leg_..." Edo smiled, drawing his sword and extending out the blade before leaping into the air. Landing perfectly behind the soldier, he rammed the hilt of his sabre into his temple, knocking him out. "Not bad, but too slow."

Noticing the man from before was catching up, Edo continued running, in an attempt to find an exit. A gunshot was heard, and Edo swerved to the right just in time as a bullet whizzed past him, just narrowly missing his arm. "This guy is serious..." Edo mumbled, and taking out a small handheld mirror and his own gun. Using the reflection, he aimed back and shot four precisely aimed cards, one of them disarming him, the second destroying his gun, and the other two cutting into his arms.

"A card gun?!" The man frowned. "_He is skilled, though...to hit me using nothing but a reflection...but where have I seen that gun before_?"

Eventually, Edo reached a dead-end on the floor. The wall was pretty solid, so breaking it was not an option. But...there was a large man-sized window right next to him. "Ah, you've got me cornered." He commented.

"Give it up. Running away any further is futile."

"Oh?" Edo smiled, raising an eyebrow. Slowly, he walked towards the window, and...jumped off. Upon reaching constant speed, he pressed the button on his belt and activated the glider cape tucked away under his clothes. Naturally, his disguise was torn off, revealing his white suit. But he jumped off of a pretty high floor, so being spotted by people on the ground would be pretty unlikely. 

As he flew, he sensed a familiar haki...Livio? The machine guy? With a bunch of other hostile presences, apparently. Though, more and more of those presences seemed to be disappearing. Well...he didn't know where Xifeng, Ten or Dapper was, and he had a good idea as to what Adora and Kai were up to (Adora was most likely attempting to diffuse the situation with her 'charm'), so...eh. Turning, Edo made his way towards Livio, before landing in front of him, deactivating the glider. 

"Hey," Edo waved, cape gracefully fluttering in the wind. "Trouble on your end too?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Lemme tell ya something." Livio chucked the cage across the stage and towards the exit. "AIN'T NO KID GONNA CUSS LIKE THAT AROUND A LADY!" Livio took off following the cage as it flew through the air and caught it as he left the area. "Now I'll be lettin you outta there ya foul mouthed little brat." Livio stated as he ran and a few guards chased after him. "But you better remember one thing... I ain't yer average pirate..." With a swift motion, Livio let a few boxes fall behind him. "I ain't interested in you fer yer abilities or whatever..."
> 
> The guards continued to charge as the boxes began to light up. "And I  sure as hell don't appreciate yer foul mouth." The guards barely make it over the boxes before a giant blast of electricity shoots out of them. "But ain't NO KID GONNA BE A SLAVE ON MY WATCH!"



Jace couldn't do too much as he was in his cage. He got tossed up in the air,

"Holy shit! You realise there's a child in this cage right?! Not a goddamned sex doll! And what do you mean I ain't gonna cuss around a lady. Are you a lady? Do you actually have a stinky vadina and under those trousers?"

"Ain't no kid gonna be a slave on my watch."

Jace said nothing for a minute. He didn't know what this guy was about. He was a pirate. A rotten pirate that took his mom and dad away from him. The violence that Livio displayed was nothing new to his eyes. He'd seen worse. Almost a year of hell and he had no doubts this was just another ring of it.

"Just get me out of here you dork."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

*Fire Crackers*

Ral was there watching Kent who once again was trying to pick on the voice from the machine that even though it has been travelling with them almost from the beginning of their journey, the blaze man can?t keep his name in his memory, maybe it was becuse being a single talking machine wasn?t outstanding enough to make him want to remember the name of his comrade.

The pirate of the golden eyes heard the conversation without speaking at all, by what he understood the magical radio arguing with Kent wanted to turn into a stronger weapon, maybe he would turn into a canon or a cool robot. Now that sounded interesting.

" So the weakling wants to become strong too? Who would have thought that...Johnny had so much initiative. "  That?s what came from the mouth of Tiger D. Ral.

*" Name is HAL, you pathetic bird-brain. " *

" You know I can toast you whenever I.... " the young man stopped in his tracks as for some unknown reason he stared to the void and stayed in silence for some moments. It wasn?t something new coming from the man, he had this strange feature where sometimes he would stop speaking and when finally he gets to react he would change the topic of a conversation.

" So where is our next stop? Also I haven?t seen Bridg nor Bev  around...Maybe they are taking a bath together? "


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Jace couldn't do too much as he was in his cage. He got tossed up in the air,
> 
> "Holy shit! You realise there's a child in this cage right?! Not a goddamned sex doll! And what do you mean I ain't gonna cuss around a lady. Are you a lady? Do you actually have a stinky vadina and under those trousers?"
> 
> ...



BAM! Livio slammed the cage on the ground, just as it happened he was right outside the UC ship. "Now then, Seein as ya didn't cuss that time." Livio kicked down hard on the lock of the cage and let the little kid out. "This here is my crew's ship... doesn't have a name... and thinkin of it neither do we... but... whatever..." He shook his head. "Listen here kid. You might have been through hell... But ain't no hell like bein a slave to one of them nobles."

Livio motioned the kid to come onboard the ship. "Now then, seein as your my new apprentice... i got some things fer you to handle. And if Yer gettin any perverted thoughts in that child like brain of yers i'll beat em out of yah like my grandma used to.... Poor old granny... had the arm of a damascian bear on pcp...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2012)

ShinSenGumi

“Well exactly how bad is he still?” 

He just knew this was going to be bad, his hands went in front of his eyes but for some reason he couldn't resist peaking trough his fingers...... Sure, he was well aware of his weakness to women but just like any nineteen year old red blood male....... He couldn't resist looking at them either. 

“Wow...we have a lot of work to do.”

He wasn't quite sure what she was looking it, it turned out to that tasteful artistic rendering he did earlier, but his attention was quickly grabbed by something else. 

“But exactly how much?”

When she popped that first button, his hands instantly pressed up to his nose as it started throbbing violently. He had been to the medical bay plenty of times recently for blood transfusions, and he predicted another  visit to the blood bank in his near future.

Turned out it took just two buttons, before that familiar sound of blood flying trough the air followed by a dull thud when Shin hit the floor, could be heard. 

"He's hopeless." Sendo sighed, when another thud was heard he was surprised though. He glanced over to Shin, who was still lying unconscious on the floor with a pale complexion. He located the source a few feet away from Shin, where a seaman had joined Shin on his trip. As he and some other nameless marines were catching the show, the sight had become too much for him as well and looking at the way those others guys were looking, a third button would claim a couple of more causalities.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
> Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
> Atlant Arc VII*
> 
> ...



"Eh?" Livio blinked a bit then shook his head. "Oh Right, Hey there Hair Brows... Sorry a bit confusin day i've had... got blown up, got salt poured on mah wounds and then saved a kid from slavery." Livio let out a light chuckle and held the little brat up by his collar. "See? Found me a new apprentice here... Hopefully he'll be better at it than the last one.... Poor kid...."


Elsewhere- On a Marine base-


"Nnnnggg~~" A massively tall young brunette stretched out her arms and legs as she awakes from a nap. "Mmm~ Good nap...." She yawned, getting off of a pile of crates and heading out into the halls. "ALERT!!! PIRATES ATTACKING THE BASE!!! SOMEONE ALERT THE LIEUTENANT!" The marines freaked out, rushing to all doors. "WE CAN'T FIND HER!!!!" Another one shouts. "Eh? I'm right here..." The young woman comments. "LIEUTENANT!!!" All the men rush over to the woman towering over them by at least two feet. 

"What?~ I just woke up from a nap so not so loud kay~" She smiled, giving a wink. "Ah.... Right.... Lieutenant... Pirates are attacking the base." "eh? So go deal with them~" She sighed. "But! Lt.!!!" The men scream. "Oi~ If you guys can't handle it then i'll help, Kay?" She smiled. "No Need." A massive man stepped into the building carrying a large sack with him. "Eh? Commander Bricks... long time no see." The woman smiled.

"Lt. Ashley Vanburner, You are as useless as ever i see." The massive man rubbed his gigantic chin, a small gray stubble coating it. His hair hidden behind a black bandana and one eye covered with a patch, the huge muscular man standing nearly 12 feet tall tosses the sack he was holding towards the Lt. "There. Those are the pirates that attacked." 

"Oh? Thank you commander." Ashley smiled, "Saving me the trouble of dealing with such weaklings~" The commander shook his head. "Ashley, I am here to relieve you  of duty." "What?" Ashley's eyes shot the man a serious look. "I told you I am here-" A blade rest pointed at the commanders good eye. "I understand the order, Commander. What i don't understand is why."

Ashley's eyes grew deeper and more sinister as she stared at the man. "If it were any other officer in this situation Ashley, They'd have killed you for this." The commander spoke. "If it were any other officer, I wouldn't have stopped my blade." The two stood silent for a long moment, The other marines standing with their mouths agape. 

"WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR! PUT THOSE PIRATES IN CHAINS AND GET BACK TO YOUR STATIONS YOU BRATS!!!!" The men nod and quickly rush off into all directions. "Ashley, You are being assigned to the Task Force Of Infinite Justice under Captain Yagami."  "And What If i don't want to go?" Ashley asked.

"Ashley... Please... Do your old commander this one favor..." The commander gripped Ashley's blade. "You were always like a daughter to me Ashley... Don't make me take you in for disobeying an order from the top..." Ashley dropped her blade and gave the massive man a hug. "If it's for you, Then I shall comply... Just not happily." She teased. "Thank you Ashley." The commander placed his hand on her back and returned her hug.

"NOW GET GOIN! THIS IS NO TIME FOR SENTIMENT!" The commander shouted, choking back visible tears. "Hehe, You always were a soft hearted old man..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc VII*

---




> "Eh?" Livio blinked a bit then shook his head. "Oh  Right, Hey there Edo... Sorry a bit confusin day i've had... got blown  up, got salt poured on mah wounds and then saved a kid from slavery." Livio let out a light chuckle and held the little brat up by his collar. "See? Found me a new apprentice here... Hopefully he'll be better at it than the last one.... Poor kid...."



Edo eyed the kid up and down, observing him. Not bad. Eleven years old by the looks of it, but looked tough enough to hold his own in a fight, and his build indicated some athletic or acrobatic ability. "The kid is pretty good," Edo nodded in satisfaction. "Strong and pretty nimble."

He rummaged through his pockets and took out a den den mushi. "In any case, the crew is...in a bit of a situation right now. I can't find or track Xifeng, Daniel or Ten, and Adora is currently trying to diffuse a situation with Kai. We may need to re-group later, so I'll give you this. If you find Xifeng, Daniel or Ten, could you tell them I'm back at the bar? Thanks!"

He handed Livio the den den mushi, and without another word, disappeared without a trace in a puff of white smoke.  Edo made his way back to the bar, hoping that Adora successfully calmed Kai down.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2012)

*[Altlant Island; Echoes of the Dirty Dozen]​*​
[Lost in Translation, Jackie D. Roberts]​
Jackie sat there beside Dianna at their table; a serene smile crossed her features as she chewed on a bite (a mouth full) of the steak she had ordered. Though her lady like appearance is utterly shattered by the visceral sight of blood and slobber running down her chin, Dianna only shuddered lightly as she watched her Captain eat and sipped her wine ever so finely. It was about to become rather unfortunate for the bar though, for it is Jackie’s turn to misinterpret a look. From her peripheral she catches the buffoon know as Kai stand up and as he sticks his hands into his pockets Jackie turns her head to see what he is up to now. This was perhaps a mistake on her part. A large smile spreads across Winter’s features, Adora was finally paying him the attention he knew he deserved, and the fiery Ms. Roberts take it as the idiot still going on about a threesome with some girl. 

The hunk of meat she is chewing on is swallowed whole as a large vein pulses to life on the corner of her forehead. That dark cloud of pure visceral intent didn’t even get the chance to form and brood over the green clad woman, and as she wiped the blood from her chin she was on the move before Dianna could stop her.  “Dammit Jackie….” she sighs looking one last time around the joint, it wasn’t a bad place to eat, too bad it was about to be burned to the ground… or worse. It was time to say hello, the Roberts way.

Kaiser didn’t even see Jackie coming as he was far to enthralled by Adora’s attempt to diffuse the situation, though her sturdy hello wasn’t lost, even he got the point. Kai’s jaw juts to the left as Jackie catches him with a sturdy right  hook; the blow is so powerful the nearby window shatters from the force of the attack. He is so surprised by the sudden aggression from the woman that Kai doesn’t even get the chance to scream before he plows through the wall and into the next room. The whole place goes silent as smoke pours from Jackie’s knuckles; her head bowed into the shadows a rage about her that surprised everyone.  “What….” is barely heard as Kai explodes with a gust of wind from the hole he had just helped to create. In almost an instant he is standing over the shorter Jackie looking down on her.  “What the *HELL* was that for!” he shouts down to her waving his arms almost comicly about him. 

 “I already told you once, if you want me that badly you’ll have to ask my girl here.” Kai says bringing Adora into the explosive situation, large beads of sweat forms on her forehead as Jackie seems to grow angrier, if that was even possible. A deep dark shadow starts to fall over Jackie’s eyes and she juts up on her tip toes getting in Kai’s face,  “Listen here you air headed son of a bitch. She growls a vicious sneer crossing her lips.  “I –“

In the far corner the Canon Busters finally took note of whom were in the bar with them, the largest of the group at first only scratches his head as Jackie continued to rip Kai a new one verbally as she pokes a finger into his chest as she yelled, that is when a glint filled his eyes, “Hey.” He says elbowing both men at his side. The other two members slowly turn from their meals as he pulled posters from his back pack, laying them across the table he starts to go through them, “Thought so.” He chuckled as he pulled two from the stack. “Calico Jack, worth 19 Million and Kaiser D. Winter he’s worth a whopping 21 Million.” He grins as he turns his attention back to the two, “Boys you thinking what I’m thinking?” he asks, the look in his eye being one of easy money, the other two grin and nod as they too look toward the two arguing bounty heads, if they only knew how dated those posters were. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Bar Fight*

---

Oh dear. Things were not going well so far. He'd lost Xifeng, Ten and Daniel and was found out by what appeared to be the authorities of the island. Might as well head back into the bar, since finding those three was now going to be impossible; their auras were all out of his range. Well, Xifeng's was. He had no idea about Ten or Daniel, though. Sighing, he made his way towards the bar, under a new disguise, just in time to overhear the start of the chaos.




> “Thought so.” He chuckled as he pulled two  from the stack. “Calico Jack, worth 19 Million and Kaiser D. Winter he’s  worth a whopping 21 Million.”




Edo simply sighed, and placed his head into his hand. So, Adora didn't succeed in distracting Kai, huh? He must have made an error in his calculations, but what was that about Kai being only worth 21 million? He was worth 170 million, wasn't he? Maybe those guys were still using outdated posters or something. Eh, if they were, that probably meant they were relatively small time bounty hunters. Kai could probably handle them, and from what he knew of Jackie, she could as well. Probably better to just walk in and watch the entertainment unfold. 

Creaking open the door slowly and quietly, Edo walked into the bar nonchalantly, feigning obliviousness to the tension within the room. Walking over to Dianna, he produced a rose from his sleeve and smiled at the woman politely. "Mind if I take a seat?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 10, 2012)

Atlant Island, The Tower, floor -1

Alph 

Epic Standoff

"Well, I was mostly wandering around this island with no real objective, so I'm not sure what you can help me with,"


It was hard to believe a individual of this caliber would just happen to stroll around here in this tower at this point in time. Just as he was so close. 

"I am afraid so, only those that have business with  the King are allowed to access the tower." He put on his best fake smile, something so damn unnatural and creepy that it almost seemed like he was suffering a stroke with the way his face twisted around and his eye twitched violently. 

"This tower is a palace after all, how would you feel if tourists came into your home like this." He pointed towards their backs, indicating the exit. He could always hope it would be that easy. "I doubt the W.G would enjoy hearing about a Shichibukai causing a ruckus in the home of a valued ally." Afterall, Atlant supplied a large portion of the marine weaponry. More likely Fluck would be unfazed by this but Alph was still optimistic at this point, whatever it was he could do to get this man away without a fight, he would do it. 

"We were actually thinking of taking a look and exploring the tower there. Is it off-limits to tourists?"

"Hmm?" Well, if that was true...... Perhaps this wasn't ending in a disaster. Once again that fake smile was plastered on his face as he replied with the following. "We could make an exception for a man of your stature, if you would like perhaps we could even have you meet the King himself." Considering there was little of interest in the tower, in the accessible floors, Alph wasn't that worried. Right now the lower floors flooded with seawater were still far from being pumped dry, if he could just keep Fluck and his companion away from the professor and his equipment below, all should be well.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 11, 2012)

*Atlant Island/The Tower*

As Ten and Dapper flew into an open window, they landed in a large sort of dining hall. It was empty, but the table was set, and there were many differently sized paintings hung up on the wall. *"Well, I wasn't exactly expecting this. It seems like someone is living here after all."* As Dapper observed several paintings, Ten floated over to the opposite end of the table. "There are many haki signals coming from downstairs. Many individuals seem to be occupying the first several floors of the structure." As Dapper examined several of the paintings, he noticed an odd varying quality in the state of the pictures and frames. Some were more faded, while others appeared to be brand new. 

Both Ten and Dapper turned around when they heard a nearby door slam. A bulky guard stared at the two with a frown. _"Hey, this place is off-limits. If you guys aren't part of the tour group, you'd better scram."_ Dapper's mouth hung open for a moment, and then he spoke. _"Oh, yes. We're part of the tour group. We got separated from the others. Could you lead us back to the rest of the group?"_ The guard glared down at the owl. _"Alright. Come with me."_ As the man turned around and motioned for the two to follow, Dapper flew over and landed on Ten's head as she followed the guard. As they made their way down the stairs, the guard turned back to Ten. _"That's a funny trick you taught your pet there, lady. But you'd best keep him close by, or some of the townies might try to eat him."_

Ten and Dapper looked at each other for a moment. Thankfully this guard didn't seem very bright, as he didn't pick up on the generally odd vibe the two frequently gave others.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2012)

*Jace*

Livio freed him and then some poofy magician turned up and he was held by his collar and picked up, like some rabid animal, which is precisely how he acted. His limbs flailed around and he tried to turn and squirm free.



> "Eh?" Livio blinked a bit then shook his head. "Oh Right, Hey there Hair Brows... Sorry a bit confusin day i've had... got blown up, got salt poured on mah wounds and then saved a kid from slavery." Livio let out a light chuckle and held the little brat up by his collar. "See? Found me a new apprentice here... Hopefully he'll be better at it than the last one.... Poor kid...."


The last one. Sure, he was going to buy that. Jace looked around at Livio.

“I’m 11 not a retard. I’m not going to fall for that! You are a retard. Hailing from retard land where you were born at the top of a retard tree and fell, hitting every retard branch along the way become retard king. And you can’t get mad cos I didn’t swear. And you’re not allowed to change the rules either.”



> Edo eyed the kid up and down, observing him. Not bad. Eleven years old by the looks of it, but looked tough enough to hold his own in a fight, and his build indicated some athletic or acrobatic ability. "The kid is pretty good," Edo nodded in satisfaction. "Strong and pretty nimble."



“Great got another pervert who likes looking at young boys.” Jace mumbled as he was inspected. The two men talked for a while and Jace was put down. He wondered if he should make a dash for it now – try and find some clue about his dad. He looked back at Livio and wondered when the other shoe was going to drop. He thought back to a year a go and how he took for granted simple things like playing with his friends. He kicked a stone which fell into the water. ‘Hair Brows’ left and the cowboy and Jace were left alone.

“OK so you you said you want me to be an apprentice and not a slave huh? OK in which case we’re signing a contract!” Jace had seen it done on the pirate ship. They knew not to trust each other and made a written accord. Of course that didn’t mean shit when their ship was blown to pieces shortly after but Livio didn’t seem like the type to be a toolbox like that.

“I want pay. My own money. Call it pocket money or whatever but if I’m bustin my ass for you I want to be paid for it. I need shelter, food, water, a change of clothes and new shoes. I need a set of lockpicks, a listening device and a flashlight. In return, I will do pretty much whatever you say as long as it doesn’t piss me off. Things that’ll piss me off are using me as a sex doll, punching bag, experimental studies, etc. I reserve the right to swear, cos you are a damned pirate. You kill, fire at marines, steal, loot, drink and fight – I’m not taking morality lessons from a goddamned pirate!”

Jace took a charred piece of paper from the ground and took a pen from one of the unconscious guards and began writing at length what was needed. 

“Let’s get one thing clear. I hate pirates. I’m not giving you my life story cos I can’t be arsed, but you actually seem like less of a dickbag than the others so I’ll go along with that. If you break this contract I’ll…” Jace didn’t know what he’d do. “I guess I can’t do shit.”

He pushed the paper over and watched to see if Livio was going to sign it. He was sure he wasn’t but there was always hope right?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> Livio freed him and then some poofy magician turned up and he was held by his collar and picked up, like some rabid animal, which is precisely how he acted. His limbs flailed around and he tried to turn and squirm free.
> 
> ...



"Alright Kid, You want clothes? Done, Shoes? Done. You want some pocket money, ain't no problem with that either." Livio signed the contract, however he had added something to it. "You can cuss all you want kid, but when in front of a lady you ain't gonna be doin any cussin or swearin got it? Every man learns at a young age you don't cuss in front of a woman, it just ain't proper." 

Livio handed the contract back to the kid. "And I may be a pirate, but i ain't a killer." He turned to the ship. "Now go on, head on in and i'll show you what ya'll be doin for a while? I need some help gettin my robots taken apart." The two walked onto the ship and into Livio's room, which just so happened to be covered in all different kinds of tech, there were swords, wires, daggers, circuit boards, tools, staffs and a bunch of robots lying around.

"See... These here robots have a defense built in... Damned things... Gotta a little black box in em, you don't take it out quickly and BAM! Whole thing goes boom." Livio picked up one of the bots and showed it to Jace. "Now, You'll be helpin me remove this here black box from each of the robots and when yer done, We'll take about pocket money."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2012)

*Jace and Livio*

Jace blinked a couple of times as Livio signed his name on the paper. He stared long and hard at the cowboy as he stood up and lead him to the ship. What was he all about? He reminded him of his father, gentle yet firm. Tears started to well up in his eyes and he hastily rubbed them away using his forearm whilst Livio’s back was turned.

“Fucking dust in my eye…” he said and he concentrated on Livio’s room which was unlike anything he’d seen before. The swords and whatnot were standard but it was the wires and the things he called robots that made his mouth drop slightly.

“Wow, mister Livio, you got some pretty neat stuff.” That was the old Jace that slipped out, the one that had been raised to be polite and courteous by his mom and dad. The shock of seeing those things in the room allowed his youthfulness to come out briefly but then snapped out of it and folded his arms again. “I mean, shiiiiiiiiiiiiit”

Jace looked at the little black box inside the robot and he pulled up his sleeves. “OK cool, I’ll be done with this shit as fast as I can.” This was much better than training to fight giant lizards. “So I saw a few other rooms and figured a ship this size is probably too big for just you and the poofy magic Hairy brows dude. What are the other guys like?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace and Livio*
> 
> Jace blinked a couple of times as Livio signed his name on the paper. He stared long and hard at the cowboy as he stood up and lead him to the ship. What was he all about? He reminded him of his father, gentle yet firm. Tears started to well up in his eyes and he hastily rubbed them away using his forearm whilst Livio?s back was turned.
> 
> ...



"Other's eh?" Livio sat down a moment and ripped the black box out of a robot, "Hmm... Well... That's a good question." He smiled a bit and began taking the explosive apart. "We have the one who brought us together, Adora." Livio smiled a bit. "That girl reminds me of an old friend i once had as a kid... She's pretty, kind and tends to not like boys like you. You gotta be nice around a lady you know." 

Livio looked over the explosive device, it was an interesting set up, there was actually a sensor in it that detected when another part of the robot was messed with. "So, if you dont take this little baby out first, it blows eh? Interestin..." Livio thought to himself. "Then you got Kai, He's a bit like you.. Always chasin women though... Says he's in love with Adora but that boy would fall in love with a stick if you gave it pretty eyelashes and an hour glass figure." Livio chuckled a bit.

"We got us Robo-girl, cookie, hair brows and a few others... Hard to remember em all really, they've been joinin up real quick lately..." Livio smiled a bit. "All of em are pretty decent folks.." Livio nodded as he ripped the black box out of another robot. "And Me. I'm just here for the ride, Ain't got no where in particular im goin, so i figure anywhere is as good as any right?" He laughed a bit, But there was a sadness in his eyes, a deep lumbering sadness that he could never hide.

"I used to be a trader... Would go round the globe searchin fer rare tech and sell it off to the highest bidder... Made me lots of money... Till i got screwed on a deal and ended up fightin with my client." Livio sat back. "Ain't no point in lookin back though... been round this here orb once or twice but never been to the grand line... This is my first time here." He smiled a little more and let out a sigh.

"Wonder if my pops is out here...." He thought to himself, letting his eyes show a deep sadness. "Wellp, Anyways ain't no point reflectin on what can't be changed, just gotta move forward!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 11, 2012)

*Atlant Island...

Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

For the first time since meeting Kai, Adora could honestly say this fight wasn't his fault.  Sure he had antagonized there at the beginning but he was just fine ignoring the woman until she came up and blind-sided him.  Adora wasn't exactly upset over the interruption either.  She could only imagine what Kai might have done or twisted the situation to his advantage.  Okay, so maybe the romantic dinner thing wasn't a good idea.  It was a moot point anyway now.

Helping was out of the question too.  Not only was she pretty sure that the woman could do her grave injury but Kai probably wouldn't even think and she would be the one blasted out the wall.  Pulling one of her knives out she rested it against her side and watched around so that no one else in their group got attacked and nobody else added themselves to the fight.



*ShinSenGumi...

Gumiko...*

?Really??  Gumiko looked down at the now unconscious Shin and sighed before looking at her jacket.  She had only gotten to the base of her neck. ?Two buttons??  The young woman turned toward Sendo.  ?Sir I don't know how we are going to fix him...?  She turned back and looked at the blood.  Grateful she didn't get any on her white marine jacket.  

?I wasn't even showing any skin...?  Gumiko gently bit on her lower lip, her mind roaring through different possibilities.  Though she did have to admit to herself that having not one but two men faint because of what she was doing felt good.  That thought then made blush, her body temperature spiking.

?Is it hot??  She asked looking around.  For a moment she scowled then fanned herself with her hand.  Realizing that she was really the only one that continued to wear her uniform while at sea she smiled.  ?I see why you guys don't wear these things all the time."  Knowing she had a sports bra underneath, that just a tank-top as far as the pink haired girl was concerned she continued to unbutton the jacket.  ?So what are your suggestions Sir?  Do we talk to him?  Or just try to show him??  She asked Sendo as she continued to undo the coat.    





*Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

'Why can't we just stay on the ship?' Bridget thought to herself when it was announced they would be stopping yet again.  'Things never turn out very well when we get off the ship.' She sighed, the thoughts disturbing her.  It wasn't just getting off the ship this time that was bothering her.  It was the fact that the computer was the one that wanted them to get off.  Granted she brought him or rather it aboard, the thing still gave her the creeps and she didn't trust him.  Not that she really trusted any of the people on the ship.  At that thought she shot a look toward Doc and shivered.

Reaching down, Bridget rubbed the head of one of the dogs.  It was a habit that help ease her nervousness and the dogs loved the attention.  Over the last several months she had come to realized, understand, and respect the three canines.  The must have been trained by the best and were probably missed greatly.  Though she knew she could never bring herself to taking them back.  They made her feel safe and secure, well along with that mechanical dragon-watch-thingy that went everywhere with her.

?O-okay...?  She straightened up and took a deep breath before grabbing the wooden box that she had brought HAL on-board in.  ?R-ready?? she asked.

*?Just make sure you don't drop me.?*  HAL replied.

'How can a robotic voice sound irritated and arrogant?'  Bridget wondered then shook her head.  ?C-come on b-boys...? She called to her dogs and they headed in the direction that HAL had told them to go.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2012)

*[The Royal Order of the Knights Templar]​*​
[Attention Wrought through Deception]​

[The Queen Joan’s Revenge; Sea of Dissolution]

Stories are often told, in the world of Seamen/women, of dark heavy seas and often as things are the Grand Line expands and exaggerates all occurring phenomenon, natural or otherwise. It is in these dangerous seas there are even more dangerous seas, if one could believe that, known by locals as seas of the Void. These small expanses of ocean are volatile waters on the boarders of two vastly different island types; the most volatile being on the boarders of Summer and Winter Islands. The Sea of Dissolution is one such expanse between the burning Summer Island of Ash and the frozen Winter Island of Frost, not a place one would hazard to find a ship.

A bolt of purple lightning splits the darkened skies casting an eerie glow on the gray seas below. This turbulent sea swells with unseen power as thunder rolled in the skies threatening rain as the void of dankness swarms back in like a cloud of locusts. Another flash of lightning casts a silhouette of a ship across the charcoal waters and an old sea hand stranded in this hellish weather shudders as he pulled the looking glass from his face, “What is it you see?” a fellow Marine asks as the crew with haste prepares their poor ship for the rough seas ahead. Turning the old sea hand scrambles for the words to say, but his throat is dry and his lips are mum, what he had seen is the ‘Flying Dutchman’ a ship crewed by the damned and captained by the devil himself. 

The splintered hull drifts aimlessly in the water as the tattered black as death sails did little to catch the wind as it howled about the ship like a banshee. Rigging severed from their anchors whip in the snap of the motion as the ship rolls with the ever increasing swells. One could very mistake this lifeless vessel for the legendary Flying Dutchman, but as often as it was with the Grand Line the truth was far, far worse. An oily blackness seemed to bubble from the railings of the ship as it bobbed aimlessly and as a shriek cuts across the stormy weather a demonic rotted form explodes to the deck. It’s foul mouth gapes open and a dark fog rolls, though not the first thing is heard, its dead eyes slowly open showing off a hollowness not meant for this world and what could be described as the rattling of decrepit bone can be heard as the monstrosities head violently shakes as it maw closes, welcome aboard the Queen Joan’s Revenge. ~

“Raise Anchor, snap the rigging and prepare to make way!” the thing howls, its mouth twisting to a scowl. Viscous black pools begin to bubble at the command and it even seemed the rigging obeyed as black tendrils pulled them back into place “Aye!” a legion of voices seemed to reply as seemingly from the dead forms arms raised high pull themselves from the deck. Far below this chaos the captain of the ship sits in a twisted Throne of thorn, his eyes cut in the darkness as the first natural looking figure approaches him. A seductive woman in black steps into the light, “We have news Captain.” She says, a small grin splitting her full lips, the man barely moves though, his large hat obscuring his features, and the only sign of life is the rapping of his fingers across the arm of his large chair.  “Soundwave reports that the Shichibukai, the man known as Fluck has appeared on Atlant Island.” She continues allowing a hand to fold out from around her ribs, this sparked interest in the sitting figure as he moved, those eyes spiraled with color,  “Is that so, well now.” Victor muses allowing his head to roll to an open palm that is where his little Fortune Teller was.  “Is there any operatives near Atlant?” he asks, his interest elsewhere. The woman pauses and pulls on a strange earring, “Reports say that the Wreckers are on the Island.” She replies which causes Victor to pull himself to the edge of the throne.

He very well couldn’t risk her; he didn’t need Bart moving, not just yet.  “Jill, have Soundwave connect us to the Sherria.”, the order made the already somewhat pale woman go pasty, “Sir... are, are you absolutely sure?” she asks, but Victor only gave her a look that could kill, “Aye.” She replied… ~ 

*[The Firecracker Pirates]*​
[A New Adventure and a New Challenge, Doc Whiskey]​

A circle of purple smoke haloed a newspaper as the scent of Blueberry hung in the air. The light rustle of the pages as they are turned go more or less unnoticed, which didn’t bother Doc in the least as he allowed himself to rock lightly in the breeze of the day. Though his concentration, on the Comic Strips, was quickly broken as HAL the onboard computer got into another argument with the Kent, their ‘special’ needs Captain. At least in this instant Kent seemed to be the one that had won as the computer seemed to be trying to convince him to go to some Oda knows place, probably where they will possibly be killed, captured or worse. Adjusting his fedora as he rolled his legs over the edge of the hammock two strands of hair stubbornly fall over his eyes, though he does little to remedy it as he stood.

The white hammock that he was laying in seems to vanish as a mechanical hiss erupts above him, Chasm [his pocket watch dragon thingy] descends from the heavens and lands on his shoulder it large golden wings spreading wide before folding down to arcs,  “Doc.” the dragon hisses, still finding it hard to call his master by such a generic name. Doc’s pale yellow eyes catch the day’s light giving them a strange luster as he looked to the Dragon as it perched there. 

 “Are we really going to pacify that recycled tin can in a box?” it hisses as Bridget came deck side, she was lucky enough to come topside to hear Kent agree to HAL’s request of going to some factory on some island not too far from here.  “Guess so, Kent seems happy to have ‘won’ that exchange.” Doc replies commenting on the fact that he had gotten his way with HAL and the robot had said Please twice. But as always the worry that seemed to smother Bridget showed through, just tarnishing that natural beauty that she had, of course she was the main reason that he decided to join the crew, that and Nectar... but he had pushed that little aspect of his encounter with the Firecrackers to the back of his mind. Rolling his shoulder as Bridget picked HAL up Doc allows his hands to fall to his hips as Chasm flew from him.

 “Incoming!” the mechanical monstrosity barks as he lands on Bridget’s shoulder, now if this were several months ago she’d have jumped out of her skin, but she is now used to the dragon just up out of nowhere landing on her,  “Maybe I should eat you instead, you tin can.” Chasm snaps as he walked across Bridget’s back to perch on her other shoulder, from a distance Doc merely shook his head, seemed he still gave the young woman the creeps as she still lightly shuddered when she looked at him, or maybe the side she saw of him was just not that easy to shake.  “Let’s hope this will be interesting.” ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2012)

*The Hero of the Marines...*
Captain Zane Garrick stomped aboard the deck of the black hulled warship, a smoking cigar clenched between his teeth and an overstuffed duffel bag slung over his shoulder. It was all exactly as he had remembered it. The trim black sails emblazoned with blood red crosses. The swan shaped prow, a harbinger of doom for all those who worshiped evil. _How long had it been?_ He had been a snot nosed punk when he first set foot on this deck. Unlike the other recruits, most scared out of their wits to be assigned to "The Black Swan", he had been eager to learn. Now he stood a Captain, still eager to lean more. 

Admiral Mary Mallon strode towards him, her movements ever graceful. So graceful it seemed she could walk on water. She was the only woman he respected, aside from his dear old mum of course. Garrick had enough sense to spit out his cigar over the railing. He dropped his duffel bag, causing the decking underneath to shudder violently, and saluted. Men considered the Admiral to be a beautiful and striking woman, but Garrick couldn't give a shit about any of that. All he cared about was her power, which was considerable. She stepped up to him and nodded brusquely. Though he towered over her physically, he felt dwarfed by her imposing aura. Beads of sweat rolled down his forehead. Such was the heat generated by her body. Her left eye (the right eye being covered by a black eyepatch for reasons he knew not) glowed a feverish shade of crimson, honing in on him and taking his measure.

*"Welcome aboard Zane-chan. It's been quite awhile,"* she said. *"I must admit I was quite surprised when you asked to be transferred under my command."  *
*
"Yeah well I got tired of cracking the skulls of amateurs and rejects. I wanna go where the big dogs play and fight some mean motherfuckers. I wanna see some real action." *

She grinned at him. *"You certainly will not want for action on my ship." *

_Seven Months Later..._
Commodore Zane Garrick gazed impassively at the bone like statue of a man staring outward in a look of horror. Anyone might've mistaken the thing for some kind of elaborate sculpture, but the sad truth was that this was once a man. Not just a man either, but a Marine. The scum sucking pirate responsible for this heinous act was long gone. To parts unknown. Garrick could still sense his presence though, and that of his little whore. He was getting close. Soon he'd be close enough to ram his fist down the motherfuckers gullet. 

Garrick folded his arms and spat on the floor in disgust. He was even more thickly muscled then before. His body like chiseled steel. He wore a black tank top under a gleaming white Marine coat with the word, _Justice_, emblazoned across the back. A diagonal scar ran across his face, doing little to improve his perpetual scowl. Needless to say the man who gave it to him no longer walked the earth. As would soon be the case with this pirate. 

*"Soon Butcher of South Blue. Very soon." *


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2012)

*Shinsengumi*

*Sendo. *

The buttons came undone one at a time with Gumiko happily unaware at what she was doing to the crew. As each button was undone, another line of defense was lost to the artillery strikes that were her bazookas. It’s not as if Sendo was immune to them either, he stared at the young body for longer than his wife would have liked and he thanked Oda that for once she was not here to see it. He didn’t lust after Gumiko but it was like watching a someone unwrap a gift that you had no idea what it was. ‘I wonder what they look like’. But then to be honest it wasn’t as if he wasn’t feeling that rush of blood either. He swallowed and shook his head to snap him out of the trance. He spun around taking a cloth and dived onto Gumiko as marine number 20 fell victim to her sex appeal. 

“Gumiko! For the love of the crew, stop!” he said as he lay on top of her looking into her bewildered eyes and pretty face. Seriously, it was a good thing he hadn’t found Mary just yet. 

Steam shot out of Sendo’s nostrils. He had to find his wife. Now. It had been too damned long and he wanted his super happy fun time. “I DON’T CARE IF I HAVE TO DO IT MYSELF! I’M SAILING THIS FUCKING SHIP TO MARY!” he yelled and ripped off his coat and pointed to a random direction whilst standing on the tip of the ship. “THAT WAY! SHE’S THAT WAY!”

Both his finger and his trousers were pointing in the same direction. He would find her for sure!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2012)

*The Grand Line...*
Balthazar stared incredulously at Helen as she leveled her oversized blade at his face and demanded that he flee to Mariejois with his tail tucked between his legs. Never before had he ever encountered such abject disobedience. The she demon continued staring daggers at him. Such arrogance. He wasn't about to lash out at her, however. With Rokuro defeated he was at a loss. "You think this is over!" he screamed, spraying flecks of blood all over his Fishman mount. "I can have an Admiral sent after you for striking me!"  

Helen laughed. "I seriously doubt that." 

She was right sadly. The Marines made it a point of not taking sides when it came to the petty feuds of the World Nobility. Balthazar's face boiled over with rage. For a man who was used to getting his way in all things, this was simply insufferable. He gestured wildly at the townsfolk around them. "You seem to care so very much about these peasants, Helen." He looked her up and down and chortled, her tattered and bloodstained clothing and hair. To think she was once considered the most desirable maiden in all of Mariejois. It was almost ludicrous. "Yes, I think I'll buy this island, turn it into a plantation and enslave the lot of them!"  

Helen took a step towards him. Balthazar's knights tensed up, spears at the ready. "Don't you dare."

Balthazar cackled with laughter. "And what pray tell are you going to do about it hmmmm? Cut me down? Because that is what it will take my Lady!" 

Helen grit her teeth in anger. She wasn't a killer, but he was sorely tempting her. "What will it take to make you leave?" 

"Marry me!"

*"No."*  

"Well then, there is nothing further to discuss."  Balthazar clapped his hands. "We return to my ship at once. I will wire father. By morning I shall have the council's approval to purchase this stinkhole of an island!" Helen glared at him as he rode away on that poor Fishman. From the windows that lined the streets she could see the concerned faces. It was the children;s faces that got to her. Maybe killing him would be easier, she mused. She shook her head and sighed. "WAIT!"

Balthzar paused and glanced over his shoulder. "Yes?"

"One year."  

"Come again?" 

"If I haven't become the worlds best within one year then I'll put down my blade and marry you."  

Balthzar spun around on his Fishman mount and grinned from ear to ear. "Swear it on your mother's grave." Helen furrowed her brow in silence, white hot heat emanating from her pale green eyes. "SWEAR IT!" 

"I swear it..." she growled. 

"Then we have a deal,"  he said with a laugh of delight. 

Helen pointed at his Fishman mount. "He goes free as well." Balthazar shook his head rapidly. "Absolutely not. He is my finest mount by far, sturdier then a human and more dependable then a giant."  Helen narrowed her eyes at him. "Fine!" he cried. He produced a remote control  from his vest and pressed a button in the center. The explosive collar suddenly retracted from around the Fishman's neck. The Fishman blinked in wide eyed surprise and rubbed his neck. 

"I am....free?" 

He let loose an ear splitting roar and flung himself to a standing position. *"I AM FREE!"*  Balthazar went flying off his back and tumbled headfirst into the dirt. Before things could escalate Helen leaped between the Fishman and the Nobleman's knights. "Enough! Go home Balthazar!" she shouted. Balthazar cursed up a storm as his personal attendant lifted him into her arms. He waggled his index finger at Helen and blew her a kiss. It was almost enough to make her vomit. "When next we meet you shall be forever mine in holy matrimony," he spat. As soon as they were out of sight, Helen collapsed to one knee and clutched her bloodstained midsection. Several of the townsfolk ran towards her, one of them the kind waitress from the tavern. "You really saved our asses back there sister. Or is it M'lady? To think I had a World Noble in my tavern," the waitress gushed. 

Helen shook her head. "It was nothing. I'm really nobody important." 

She helped Helen to her feet. "Yeah uh huh. Let's get you to a doctor hon. It's the least we can do."

Helen's gaze drifted longingly towards the tavern across the street. "First that refill you promised me...then a doctor."


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 12, 2012)

*Atlant Island/The King's Tower...*

As Ten and Dapper were accompanied down the stairs, they entered into a large hall. The room was scarcely furnished, but enough to see that it was a throne room. To the far right, stood two guards, and on the throne, sat the king. A tall, wiry man with wide eyes and thin lips. Dapper immediately recognized him from one of the finer portraits on the upper floor:



_"Your majesty, I found a couple tourists in the dining hall above. Shall I escort them back to town?"_ The king appeared to have been napping, and awoke right when the guard entered the room. "What are you blabbering about? I told you once before never to approach me unannounced!" The guard looked confused. _"I'm sorry, your majesty, but I think that was someone else."_ 

"EEEHHH?" The king seemed to emphasize this as loudly as he could. "Did you just talk back to me, worm?" 

_"What? No sir. I was just confused."_ The king pointed at the guard."Lock him in the dungeon for the next five months. Maybe then he'll learn some respect." The guard looked dumbstruck as two others escorted him away. Dapper winced as the man was shoved out the throne room. 

"As for you two..." the two turned back to the king as he leaned forward on his throne. "...what is your purpose for trespassing? There's a tour group in town. Are you so stupid that you would get lost so easily?" Dapper smiled and hopped off Ten's head. *"I apologize profusely your majesty. We were simply looking for our friend. We thought we...saw her come here."*

"If there were a girl wandering around in my tower I would have locked her up already." The king stood up and walked over to a small table next to his throne. He poured a glass of wine for himself before turning back towards the two. "Honestly, it's bad enough I have townsfolk fixing to kill me at any moment. Now I've got to worry about trespassers."

*"There are people in town trying to kill you?"* Although Dapper acted curious, he could already tell that this man was a less than respectable ruler. "Yes. My guards come to me hearing more whispers everyday. None of those common folk understand how trying it is to run a kingdom. Being of noble birth only gives you so much. It's only natural to desire more."

*"Do your people feel the same way?"* Dapper asked, but immediately wished he hadn't. He may strike a nerve sooner or later. "Of course not, fool. It is the king's job to make those decisions for people. I've already got someone working on a new venture that will surely benefit everyone in the end."  As the king finished his glass of wine, he let out an annoyed grunt. "Now then, lock these two up as well."

*"W-What!?"* Dapper exclaimed as Ten took a defensive stance. "You're trespassers. You'll be out in about three months if you behave." Dapper turned back to Ten and shook his head. She then dropped her stance. It would be better for her to wait until they were alone to use her abilities. As they were led out of the room, the king wiped his nose on his sleeve and sat back down in his throne.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2012)

*Jace*

They’d only met a few hours ago and the man was telling the 11 year old his life story. He seemed sad bu Jace couldn’t figure out why,

“So you got screwed huh? See, pirates are scum! I don’t know why you didn’t kick their ass. I’d have ripped out their spleen and shoved it into their pancreas!” Jace had no idea what these body parts were but he over heard a doctor say them and was pretty sure it’d hurt.

Livio mentioned his pops with a heavy sigh. Jace wasn’t quite ready to tell him about his past. The less people knew the safer he would be. He found out very quickly that information is more deadly than a sword and this guy, whilst he seemed nice, was still a stranger. He did hope though that he could tell someone about them soon, maybe they’d help him find them. 

Jace continued working on robot, intrigued by the wires. He looked back at Livio. “Cheer up you turdhead.” That’s all he had. He wasn’t a psychologist or anything he just knew that the guy was a bit depressed, “cheer up and kick ass!”

He’d have to get that on a T-shirt.

“Hey can we make some T-shirts?” Jace said sounding out his idea. “I think I’ll put that on my t-shirt and I’ll put chocolate starfish licker on yours, cos you don’t like cussin’” Jace said with a grin. 


*Overkills!*

*The island of Sern*

How was it that every time someone opened their mouths in that crew that the situation would spiral out of control. Ike had hopped onto the bar and ordered some milk. Then folk started laughing at him. Then Anya started yelling. More laughter, followed by a hammer to the kneecaps. Then some burly pirate about to kick her face gets a rocket to the stomach, flies into the bar and ignites the whole damn thing.

Marines come and recognise Dante with his white hair. Heather yells at him for being flashy and once again they get into a fight. Marines descend and the both of them clean up. Dude and Shinpachi return to from shopping for supplies to find a destroyed bar, a town full of beat up marines and the trinity of destruction; Heather, Dante and Sougo in the middle, still arguing.

The others were out shopping for clothes for Mion. Toni and Kiya walked around the stores and picked up a bra and underwear for Mion, who hid from the sunlight with a large black umbrella and a large robe.

Mion picked up the bra suspiciously and sniffed it, trying to discern what it was for. She put it on the top of her head and tried to wrap it around her ears. “Is it for this?” she asked innocently.

The reason that the Overkills were even on this island was because they had an eternal pose and a map that pointed them to this island. There was an ancient treasure here, a golden statue worth millions.  The map pointed to a hidden cave and there were some cryptic instructions on how to deal with a few traps once inside. 

For now though they were trying to rest up and relax, though with the Overkills that was rarely an option.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 12, 2012)

*Atlant Island*

Fluck had met more than his fair share of strange people during his travels. He always saw one such person whenever he looked in the mirror, for example. Alph's homicidal expression was therefore not something that was particularly shocking to him. Larissa would not be as nonchalant, but he knew that she wouldn't do anything without his lead. 

"Ah, I don't deal well with royalty, so I'll have to decline your offer. It's not like I'm particularly interested in this tower at the moment, anyway," Fluck said, raising his hands. 

The Shichibukai turned to face his companion. 

"We're heading back to town, Larissa."

The swordswoman nodded obediently and used her left hand to latch onto his cloak.

Fluck looked over his shoulder at the stranger. "Nice meeting you, hey? I never got your name, though."

The outlines of the duo flickered, while their bodies faded from sight and existence as though they were a pair of ghosts.

----
*Somewhere?*

_"That man feels like trouble, Fluck."_

"Probably," Fluck agreed, nodding. "Did that guy offend your sense of order?"

The duo had rematerialized and were now discussing their thoughts.

_"Yes. Whoever he was, he's hardly human. I can't sense much other than that, though. I couldn't tell if he was going to be involved in the future events, if any. That's your area of expertise,"_ Larissa replied.

"Hey, I'm not a fortune teller. He's probably involved, but I think that at this point, we shouldn't try to force things too much. We might create unnecessary trouble instead. That's why I chose to retreat from that tower." Fluck shrugged casually. It was an irresponsible thing to say, but there was no accounting for the whims of chaos, and Larissa was quite aware of that fact.

Larissa sighed. _"Unnecessary trouble is already happening, as a matter of fact. You didn't consider at all where we were teleporting, did you?"_

"No, I just picked a random spot," Fluck admitted. "Did people notice us again?"

The Chaos Meister took stock of his surroundings. They were in a bar of some sort. Most of the patrons had completely ignored their entrance out of thin air, so his powers were working as usual. 

There were a few outliers, however. There was a youth with dark hair and green eyes who was accompanied by a dark skinned woman. They appeared to be in some sort of violent argument with another woman.

"Well, they look kind of occupied so they probably won't pay much attention to us, Larissa. Let's sit down." 

He strode over serenely to a chair and made himself comfortable.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ravenbeards - towards Samothraki*

*Vergil*

As the ship sailed once more through the ever changing ocean of the Grand line, the white haired warrior was in the lower reaches of the ship. It was day time and the sun would see him turn to ashes like some sort of vampire. During these quiet moments he would read a great deal, for there was only so much training one could do during the day. 

The information Knoxx had given him was interesting indeed. The Celestial Dragons were a force indeed. Able to call forth the power of the marines to any target they so desired. Able to buy entire islands with obscene amounts of money. Access to devil fruits that were used to torture victims for amusement. This was the holy grail. Vergil flipped through the pages and understood that they would perhaps not take to him too well. He was after all a mix of noble and common. Blood of the common people flowed through his veins and he was not a true noble. He cursed his father again for this hinderance but he did always teach him to never back down in the face of a challenge. His father, though was a commoner was a warrior and for this, and only this, he was glad.

His mind started to formulate a plan. Sabrina seemed hell bent on destroying the nobles, though her motivations for doing so were unknown to him. He would find out eventually, a fierce motivation like that was usually due to some sort of trauma in the past. So far neither Williams or Sabrina knew of his conversation with Knoxx and for now it would stay that way.

The ship stopped and as a happy coincidence the sun set allowing Vergil to come up. There was some sort of celebration happening as was apparent by the faint music and cheers in the distance. How droll. 

The foliage around the area was abundant and he made a note of it. Should they need to stay on this island for a while, this would give enough cover from the sun to enable him to train during the daytime. The wind had the prelude to winter on it, though on inspection the trees seemed to be evergreen, so his cover would not be diminished. He stood next to Williams who seemed to be glad to be in proximity to his next victims. He wasn’t sure what made him tick, nor did he care. He enjoyed the screams and the pain of others. He enjoyed his power and that was something Vergil could empathise with, though what his goals were, were unclear. Perhaps he would enquire another time. For now the crew rushed off the island and descended on the unsuspecting inhabitants of this new island.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2012)

*[City In Ash, Arc Beginning]​*​
[Dark Greetings from the Ravenbeards]​

[Off the Coast of Samothraki]

“Tell me again why we’re stuck out here on outpost duty, and not at the festival?” a knight asks his commander as the ship they were on gently rocked in the waters just off the harbor. The commander sighed and turned to the much younger man, “Samothraki is at a venerable time of transition, it is important that we keep anything seen as hostile from docking.” He says, this merely seemed to agitate the much younger man. “Who’d attack us?” he grumbles his head turning toward the island. “Today is Lady LaSwann’s address to the whole Island, we’re going to miss her coronation.” He bites slamming his fist into one of the walls of the small cabin; he never breaks his gaze from the window facing the island as the room itself feels with a powerful presence.  “If I were you two, I’d not worry about some silly coronation.” the stranger’s voice booms, the Captain’s eyes widen as he turns to the corner of the room that the voice had come, there in the shadows he sees a faint outline. Wild burning eyes seemed to cut deeply into his soul.

“Who are you?” the man asks a heavy broad sword detaching from a clip on his back, the shadow fell man merely chuckles as the weapon is brandished in his direction. Drawing a finger to the air he swipes it at distance across the blade, strangely the weapon reacts,  “Revolving door.” he muses lowly as the tip of the blade spun. A cold chill runs down the captain’s spine as his gaze moves from his weapon to the shadowed figure and back to the weapon.  “I’m of little concern.” he says a hand motioning in the shadow toward the other window that faced the sea.  “If I were you, I’d worry about that.” he adds with a vile sincerity drawing the attention of the two knights to sea, there in the distance something appeared on the horizon, something vastly large. Something that shouldn’t be. 

“What in the King’s name is that?” the captain asks dropping his sword, the other man pulls a looking glass from his side and unfurls it, pointing it toward the ship, his jaw can only drop as he focuses in on the vessel. Handing it over to the Captain he makes a break for the far wall, “What is it, what did you see?” is asked, but the knight slams his hand on a small red button, then pulling a small box to his mouth as alarms blare, he casts a worried glance toward the older man as he now peered into the distance. “Attention all hands of the Golden Goddess, prepare for battle stations, this is a code black situation!” he shouts. The sound of glass shattering can be heard as the captain had dropped the looking glass, “Oda help us.” He mutters as he storms out onto the deck, “Prepare the canons! We will face this and we will WIN!” he barks rallying the men that were already deck side, though he knew only death waited on these seas. 

[Aboard the Maelstrom]

“Captain!” a Marine turned pirate exclaims as he burst into Williams’ cabin. A long shard of bone slams into the wall by the man’s head forcing him to take pause.  “A knock next time is advised.” the mad man growls as he pulls his hair from his face. On the table he sat at is the skull and remains of bone, merely scraps now. Williams’ right arm is also bleeding heavily and what appears to be a knife of bone is dug deeply into the table by the wounded limb. A nervous sweat forms on the Pirate’s brow as he watch the arm stitch itself back together.  “You going to stand there gawking, or are you going to say what you came to tell me?” Williams growls, his hand slamming off the table. “Ah, umm … eh?” he stammers which brings Williams to his feet, and a six and a half foot spike grows from his wrist. Dark viscous blood pours to the ground dripping from the spike, causing the Pirate to back toward the door.

“A- a ship is approaching from the island.” He shouts as he runs from the room, Williams grinned. He never got enough of scaring his crew shitless. “Orders?” a Shawl prisoner, now used to Williams’ antics and behavior, asks as Paulsgrave exited his room.  “What do we do with any ship that dare oppose us?” he merely asks as he walks down the stairs toward massive bone deck of the ship.  “Prepare to take the vessel.” he barks as he slams his feet down, the ship seems to react and come alive as the Golden Goddess prepared to engage the much larger vessel as the sun started to set, from below the decks Vergil appears and walked up beside Williams as the maw of the Maelstrom opened.  “If you have questions.” Williams states as he seemed to ‘hear’ Vergil think though the sociopath as he often did, didn’t continue with the thought he had started, leaving it to Vergil to decide what he meant.  

[The Golden Goddess]
“Forgive me..” the captain sternly states while bowing his head, he knew his crew was ill prepared to take on the Ravenbeards, and his men start to abandon ship, but it is far too late as the massive mouth of the Maelstrom opens. As if a whirlpool had roared to life the much smaller vessel rocks as it is quickly drawn down then harshly pulled forward as it is swallowed.  “Prepare to make landfall.” Williams orders as he turns from the island as they closed in on it. 

Now in the shadows of the Harbor Night Raven shook his head, this was going to be a vile repeat of Stone Island, only more blood will be shed and innocent blood at that. Like it was in so many cases Williams mode of operation was to slam his ship into the harbor, then as the wood splintered covers fell from the side of the ship and demonic canons rolled into place as they roar to life. 

If one took out the harbor and ships at the harbor that did two things, one it disabled the island’s naval forces, secondly it make it impossible for other ships to dock. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> They?d only met a few hours ago and the man was telling the 11 year old his life story. He seemed sad bu Jace couldn?t figure out why,
> 
> ...



"Tell you what." Livio walked over to Jace and began showing him which wires to pull and which ones to avoid. "You get a needle, some thread and a white shirt and i'll help yah sew them onto a shirt." He let out a small smile and thought back to someone he had used to work with... Livio had said it was his old apprentice, but really, it was someone who worked for his dad... a kid Livio knew when he was Jace's age... though, that kid wasn't any older than Livio at the time...

To Come soon... A memory in the fog.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 12, 2012)

Atlant Island

Jackie VS Kaiser

Clash of the Ds

?Listen here you air headed son of a bitch!" She growls a vicious sneer crossing her lips. ?I ??

Okay this was seriously getting confusing, first she's eyebanging from across the room. Like he was a piece of meat, and sure he looked fine with his coat off and tank top showing off that brickhouse that he was building but he had a mind too you know...... Take it easy already. But that wasn't the worst of it, this little imp just punched him while Adora was like...... Mid-woo, is that how the correct term? 

Anyways, things were just getting romantic as his soulmate was wooing him and wanted to take him out for a romantic dinner........ Something that was long overdue but he thought that whole hard to get thing was adorable.

_Adorable? Adora.......Is that where that comes from? Makes sense, I should probably ask her later.....Wait what was narrating about again? Oh yeah, how this imp did naughty stuff with me mentally and then suddenly pucnhed. What's the deal with that? And why is she poking and so close to me?_

He kinda zoned out there, an enraged pretty little thing yelling out him was something he had grown accustomed to over the years so he was pretty desensitized at this point. 

"Uhm......So what's going on now?" He scratched his head. "Are we like fighting or is this foreplay?" He had this ex that would use to scratch him with her nails, was she like building up to that...... He wasn't really into the rough stuff and he didn't want Adora's perfect features getting marred, his little pirate princess was going to stay as perfect as she was already so he didn't want her to end up in a threesome with this she-demon. 

Maybe it was the absurdity of it, but Jackie was stunned.....If only for a moment, before her rage flared up again. Tapping into her DF powers, her hands became clawed and she slashed Kai's chest. Not too deep, but blood was drawn alright and with a smirk Jackie asked. "Still think this is foreplay?" Her claw dripped with blood as she held out in front of her, as if she was inviting him to make the first move. Technically this was like the third move already, but she wanted this moron to at least get a swing in before tore him to shreds.

"Kinda...I'm not sure.....This is not helping!" He pressed his hand on that chiseled, his words, chest of his. "That stings like a bitch, watch it with the claws Pussy...."

_WHAT!?!?! _

Kai was still talking but inside her heard, Jackie exploded.

_Did I just hear that right?!?!_

"Get serious you buffoon!" A piece of a bread stick hit him in the head, Adora had a killer aim apparently. "She isn't hitting on you, and she'll kill you if you're not careful!" Her attempts to prevent this from happening hadn't worked, she decided to get that tiny brain to understand the situation at least. "And you don't say _that_ to a lady!" Well, you just didn't.

"What...." He didn't get it, she had claws like a pussy cat. What else was he supped to call her, he didn't know her name. He couldn't just call her lady who eyebanged me, that would just be silly. Though he never got to finish his sentence as he pounced like this enraged lioness had just spotted a wounded moronic gazelle. He was just in time to catch her by her wrists, and prevent those claws from drawing more blood from his luscious, his words, body.

Babycakes wants me to get serious, the poor thing probably can't wait to whine and bone me....... Wait, that didn't sound right. Whine and dine and bone me, yeah that sounds a lot better. Anyways, shouldn't leave the doll waiting for her fix of Vitamin K. This should do the trick. 

All of this didn't take that long, Kai wasn't that much of a thinker really. So all the while Jackie was momentarily bound by her wrists, Kai opted to handle this with a burst of lighting. His eyes always gave it away, and a second after Jackie saw electricity crackle from his eyes, it energy surged trough the both of them but it no longer affected Kai and he expected her to be knocked out by it.
_
As if!_

She gritted her and fought trough the current that was locking up her muscles.

*BANG!*

She headbutted her fellow D, undoing his technique and his hold on her as he stumbled back. She shook her head and tried to get muscles working normally again, not being able to help but smirk at the satisfaction of that headbut, so that she could move in for the kill. 

At this point though instinct kicked in with Kai, surprised (For like the fifth time in as many minutes) or not, he got into serious fighting mode. In one fluid motion he regained his balanced, secured his footing and kicked at her from a distance.

"Wind Cutter!" With his faux Rankyaku move, he sent a concentrated blast of wind flying at her. Chairs, tables and whatever else that was unfortunate enough to be in the path ended up getting knocked away and cut in two, though despite the short distance Jackie was able to notice it's cutting quality and was even able to draw her weapon to block the brunt of the strike. It didn't do much to dispel the force of the attack and her lithe frame was knocked back and disappeared under a pile of wrecked furniture. 

At this point the restaurant was largely cleared out, Adora was watching but made sure to keep her distance and had been joined by Mr. Tinkles who had gotten worried about her and considering what went on he wasn't forced to wait outside. Obviously dogs weren't allowed in Plato's, and especially not one that had gotten so big that he was close to a horse than a German shepherd.  

The Cannon Busters, were still waiting for the right moment to strike. The DF use that Winter kid seemed to posses had been noted but with the clubs and brass knuckles they carried around they didn't expect to have much trouble knocking this walking gold nugget before he could shock them or whatever he could do.

Finally the most notable but also the least noticed....Though that was no surprise considering his powers effectively cloaked him from view. None of then Fluck the Chaos Meister, together with his companion Larissa they simply observed the fight that took place. If the people in in the bar only knew what that a Odadamn warlord of the sea was amidst them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina sat on an ornate golden throne amidst a vast pile of riches. Mountains of gold and sparkling jewels. Stacks of beli for as far as the eye could see. Enough wealth and excess to give even the richest kings and queens pause, save for a World Noble of course. She was the only one on the ship who had access to this heavily fortified vault. The total worth was enough to buy herself a small kingdom. She ought to know, making it a point of counting it all every morning, every beli note, every gem, every single priceless and gaudy bauble. In a different life, before a madman by the name of Pazzo D. Morte demonstrated to her that she could make her dreams of vengeance a reality, this wealth was to be her golden parachute. A life of ease, free of all wants and worries. Now that dream seemed very trivial since she discovered a much more valuable form of currency..._power._ 

She clenched a silver chalice between her hands, wrought in the shape of a swan, gazing at her reflection in the highly polished silver. Wordlessly, she crushed the chalice as if it were mere clay between her fingers. Oh how she hated swans. 

_Fifteen years ago in Mariejois...
Sabrina stood in front of a massive suit of golden armor, pretending to ignore the slippered feet sticking out the side. "I wonder where she could've gone off to? Maybe she ate the Door Door fruit and disappeared," she exclaimed with a sigh. A stifled giggle echoed from behind the armor. Sabrina slowly crept towards the armor and sprung around behind the narrow space, grabbing the blond haired girl by the waist and dragging her out. 

"There she is!" 

Helen cried with laughter as Sabrina tickled her, and responded in kind. Both girls flopped to the stone floor, giggling breathlessly. "Okay now it's my turn," Sabrina said.  Helen stuck out her lower lip and shook her head, her golden blond pigtails swaying back and forth rapidly. "It's no fun when you hide. I can never find you." 

Sabrina laughed. "Fine then let's play a different game. How about..." 

A shadow enveloped both girls. Sabrina quickly leaped to her feet and bowed low as soon as she saw him. Lord Manfredd Swann III was a tall and imposing man, hooked nose, slicked back raven dark hair that was already beginning to gray, and pale green eyes that seemed devoid of any warmth and emotion. It was said that he never smiled. Sabrina believed it. He slowly glanced from Helen to Sabrina, clearly not amused. "What is the meaning of this? Frolicking about my halls like common savages." He narrowed his eyes at Sabrina. She felt paralyzed under his soul crushing gaze. "You are my daughters servant, not her playmate, not her equal." *WHAP!* Sabrina felt the sting against her cheek as he backhanded her, sending her reeling to the stone floor. Tears welled in her eyes, but behind them burned a tiny ember of hatred. She choked back the tears. A tiny act of defiance. 

"FATHER!" Helen cried in protest. 

Lord Swann grabbed his daughter's hand and ushered her away. "Come with me Helen. Your mother, she has been in an accident." As they walked away Helen glanced over her shoulder at Sabrina and mouthed the words, "I'm sorry". Two days later they buried the Lady Amelia Swann. After that nothing was the same.  _

Sabrina appeared above deck as night descended, holding a long triple bladed scythe the color of deep crimson. Her shadow materialized from the deck, forming behind her back into massive bat like wings. She was flanked on either side by her "Night Guard", a twisted menagerie of warriors both living and dead, among them the howling Lupe, now more wolf then man. She glanced at Vergil. His shadow was one of the four fueling her body. The prideful bastard had refused her advances, choosing to gain power on his own terms. It didn't matter. She enjoyed torturing him with the promise of giving him his shadow back, dangling it front of him like a carrot on a string. 

"I'll give you your shadow back," she told him. "All you have to do is swear your undying loyalty to me."  She cackled with laughter and shot into the night sky like an angel of death.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2012)

*[Atlant Island; Plato’s Bar & Brawl?]​*​
[Remodeling, the Wrecker Way, Jackie D. Vs Kaiser D.]​

[With Dianna]
Dianna sighed as she looked down at the empty glass as she twisted it around, this day was about to get a lot longer;  “Do as you wish kid.” she mumbles tossing the fine crystal ware over her shoulder and ignoring the flower offered her way, this kid (obviously some sort of thief form the amount of times he’d changed attire) was sweet but she ate people like him for brunch, being a military brat that is what she looked for. It really wasn’t until Jackie grew silent that Dianna started to worry, pushing her thin framed glasses up the bridge of her nose she shot a quick glance toward her longtime friend.  “…” she doesn’t speak a word as Edo had already taken a seat to watch the fireworks. Picking up what was left of her food she quickly moves from the table she sat at to another one further away that was vacated,  “I’d advise moving.” she shouts back as Kai lit Jackie up with some High Voltage which causes the woman to sweat drop, like that’d work, she hit that damned she-devil with enough voltage to kill a Seaking ( <- her thoughts at least) back on Silvermoon when they fought. ~

[With Jackie]

 “Shit.” Jackie scowled stumbling back, the smirk she had worn just an instant before falls to a deep etched grimace as two tables split like paper, reaching behind her she pulled the compact Lance from the small of her back and it was all she could do, still being ever so slightly off balanced and partially paralyzed, to bring it up between herself and the Wind Cutter that Kai has used. And while it was true that the Lance buffered and dispelled the brunt of the cutting force of the attack, the percussive force still rocked Jackie’s much smaller frame. _ “Oh, you’ll pay for that”_ she thinks as she feels her weight being lifted from the bar’s floor. A moment later she plows into a heap of furniture, which upon impact promptly buried the she cat. Several moments ticked by before the pile of debris started to move, it wasn’t Jackie that appeared however but a portion of her seven and a half foot long spear which ended in a venomous twisted two barbed head that were re-curved toward one another.

Dianna’s eyes widen, though her normally stoic posture an inkling of worry shown through,  “You know.” she states picking her plate back up,  “It’s a beautiful day to dine outside.” she says promptly leaving for the exit after she stood. If the worry in the tone of Dianna’s voice didn’t tell Edo something bad was about to happen, what happened next would have stated it in volumes. The windows that hadn’t already been shattered violently vibrate and crack as a deep roar cut across the emptiness of Plato’s. It was akin to a lion’s roar, though there was a lot more base in it and it seemed as if it came from a creature much, much larger than a lion. The fur on Mr. Tinkle’s back stands on end and his entire body shakes, for such a large animal it was hilarious to watch as it tried to hide behind Adora, speaking of which the young lady takes pause as she believes that she saw a glint of yellow under the rubble.

Though there would only be a split second to think about that as the spear violently starts to move, the whole pile of debris violently shakes and is cast upward in an explosion of strength, in the mist of the chaos Jackie stands her form blotted out with the weight of her anger. The shower of splinters and debris only adds to her fearsome appearance as it rains down about her, the lance’s spinning knocking any that threatened her away, then a chill ran down the length of Adora’s spine as Jackie pulled her gaze from the ground to the pair, those soft jade green iris’ were gone replaced with a soul shredding dark yellow (though she fought the urge to full transform just yet) and the temperature in the room seemed to fall ten degrees as wind gusts from the spear, this was one of those hell hath no fury moments, and Adora moved to warn Kai. She was too slow however as the spin of the lance is pulled to a halt and leveled with deadly intent.  “Cross of Longinus!” is yelled and the air around Jackie seemed to pulse, the weapon was already gone, even before the attack could fully be called. The glint of one of those dangerous barbs reflected in Adora’s eyes while she starts to turn the weapon is already sailing pass her, luckily as often the case is. Kai’s instincts are infinitely better than his common sense and he is able to use a small gust of wind to knock Adora back onto Mr. Tinkles as he narrowly avoids the business end of the Lance.

But merely avoiding the Lance of Longinus isn’t all that is needed to assure safety, as Kai would discover as the weapon buried itself in the wall behind him, it shakes violently for just a moment, then the air seems to be sucked from the room, see the Lance was outfitted by the Templar Order with four modified Impact Dials, they are called Progressive Impacts, meaning that while they have the storage capacity of a normal Impact Dial they continually feed on attacks (not absorbing the entire attack) until its expelled by activating a switch before a strike is made. Outside Plato’s people stop in the streets to look toward the bar, confused as to what was going on inside, these people are the unfortunate few that will get caught up in the massive explosion that rips the entire eastern portion of the bar from the rest of the structure. Inside the chaos is heavier; Adora is dazed as Mr. Tinkles had used the bulk of his weight and frame to shield her. As luck would have it, Kai’s intense training regimen paid off as the explosion did little more than disorient him, the percussion of the explosion did that much, and Jackie capitalized,  “Strike of the Basilisk!”, in that short moment of time Jackie had collected the Lance and she now was falling from the ceiling onto Kai, the Lance aligned with his heart. ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 13, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Bar Fight*

---

Edo sweat dropped as he watched the scene of chaos unfold before him. Sighing, he took a sip of his drink as he watched the fireworks of Kai and Jackie. "_That lightning attack was impressive_," Edo thought to himself, covering his eyes with a pair of shades. "But it's obviously not going to work against that woman. Doesn't he have haki or anything?" He mumbled aloud, and raised an eyebrow upon seeing him follow up with another attack, as Jackie held up a spear to parry it. Sweat-dropping, Edo frowned. "_Hey, hey, is he just randomly throwing attacks at her? That's great and all, but...he'll just wear himself out, and draw unnecessary attention to this place_..." Though, in all fairness, any chance of making it through this without attracting people to them was destroyed the moment Kai opened his mouth.

Another clash was met, and more windows around where Edo was sitting were shattered. Quickly, he parried the glass shards with his hands, enhancing them with haki to avoid cuts and injury. Dropping the last bit of glass, he picked up his tea and made his way towards the exit, flash stepping to the entrance in an instant. "Hey, Adora-san, I'm going to drink this tea outside! It's getting a bit loud in here." He shouted over the noise, and promptly left the bar to observe the fight from the newly created hole in the wall. Pulling at his collar once he left, Edo sweatdropped again. "Haha...if I stayed in there, I would have been hit for sure by the debris. What's that woman doing with all those impact dials on that spear of hers anyway?" He mumbled, finishing off the tea and putting the mug down. 

Quietly, he assessed the situation at hand. "Well, in terms of skill and speed, that woman certainly has the edge over Kai. Though, Kai probably has more destructive ability and durability than her...if he isn't careful, she might actually end up killing him..." Edo narrowed his eyes. Jackie had gone onto the ceiling, and was now preparing an attack aimed straight to Kai's heart. Taking out his gun, Edo aimed, and prepared to fire a haki enhanced sea-stone lined card on the moment the spear got close enough to his heart, calculating and predicting Jackie's movements with his Colour of Observation.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2012)

*Overkills Pre TS*

*Dante*

?So you were literally watching us eh?? Dante said as he scrubbed the deck with Mio watching from the top of the stairs. His injuries had healed and his training had begun in earnest. This was a break from it. 

?Yes. And I can?t say that I approve of some of your actions, especially with women. You're lucky not to be a father yourself.? Mio sighed, ?I do wish I was around more though. You understand why I wasn?t though?? she asked with a little guilt creeping in her voice. Her ordinarily sharp eyes looked down slightly for an instant and then snapped back to look at her son?s.

?Well, sure. From what you told me it can?t have been easy. I mean with your history you couldn?t risk us to the World Nobles?? Dante paused, ?Hey that means I?m part noble right??

Mio nodded and sighed. 

?Hey Heather, hear that? You have to do what I say now cos I?m a world noble! I order you to??

Dante got a ?clip round the ear? which sent him flying into a door. ?Get back to work!? Mio growled and Dante laughed and picked himself up and continued to scrub

?You don?t want to be like them. Not even in Jest. The things I had to see. Even the things I did to other people?.I can?t take it lightly.?

?So why not just blow them up?? Dante asked and made an explosion sound.

?Because you will be killed there and then by the Marines. I doubt anyone could actually take them all out. They have a ridiculous amount slaves, they pay for the ones with interesting devil fruit abilities too and use them as steeds. They?ll have their family hostage too and will ensure their loyalty, so generally will fight to the death to protect them. Not to mention the threat of the admirals descending on you.?

?Hey nothing lasts forever, not even them. Especially not them.? Dante said confidently.

?Don?t even think about it. They?ll hunt you and anyone you?ve ever spoken too, including that girl you like.? Mio motioned towards Heather who was grimacing as she worked on a new technique. ?I don?t know why you don?t go for Kiya. She seems much nicer. Calmer too.?

?Ha, what can I say? Heather is one of a kind. Hell so is Kiya, never met anyone that caring before. I dunno, I don?t try and think about these things. I just live for the moment and decide when the time is right.? Dante said finishing up the brushing and moving to the mop.

?You?re a lot like your father." she said with a warm smile "Vergil it seems is a lot like my parents.?

?What are they like??

?Horrid. Even though they are my parents I can?t say that I love them, and I?m sure they would say the same thing on me. They would take everything that I love in this world and destroy it without a moment?s thought. To me, that is not love. They would ensure I had everything, fair enough. All the money I could throw at people, the finest foods and toys; but none of that matters. If there?s one thing I have learnt Dante it?s this; money, fame, power and looks all come and go. The only things that they can?t take away from you is what?s in here and here.? She pointed to her head and her heart.

Dante nodded, ?Dad used to say that all the time. Don?t worry, I?m not the type to go chasing after stuff like that. Hell I?m a pirate cos its been a blast. I?m just here for the good time. Even mopping the floor and chatting with my mum ? one of the best memories I?ll always keep.?

Mio breathed in sharply and looked up as she suppressed her tears. She was proud of Dante and the way he had turned out. She wasn?t the affectionate type either, that was Dangil. All hugs and kisses but she wasn?t adverse to giving compliments when they were due.

?Dante, you?ll be a fine man and I know whoever you choose to make happy will be happy. I am proud to have you as my son. The same cannot be said about your brother.? She looked to the distance and saw a doctor performing horrendous experiments on him. She was torn as to whether to feel satisfied over his agony or concern as his mother. ?Take a ten minute break and then we?ll get back to your training. From what I?m seeing of your brother and that demonic captain of his you will need all the training you can get.?


*Vergil*

*Currently on the Grand Line*

Sabrina attempted to taunt him with the promise of his shadow, as she cackled like some witch and flew off. She'd changed a great deal during the 7 months he was with the crew, growing crueler and more sadistic by the day. 

?Idiot.? He said under his breath. Unloike the others Vergil had chosen to be on this crew, whether he had his shadow or not. If she believed she had some power over him, let her continue that train of thought. It made no difference to him.

The buildings were burning and the inhabitants retreated further. Vergil did not feel any need for this, not out of disgust or sympathy but simply because he rarely felt anything. Unfortunately the way that the long pose worked was that they had to stay on an island for a period of time, during which they needed to kill time. As the people fled one bumped into him. Vergil stood firm as a weakling of a man lay sprawled out before him. 

?D-don?t kill me.? He said

?I have no interest in your life.? Vergil said and continued walking, much to the relief of the man, though who was impaled shortly afterwards by a spear. Vergil was merely an observer here as the crew and the captain terrorised the place; he was in an odd situation. His mind was already in Mariejois and he was killing time with the Ravenbeards who were the best way to travel for him. The only thing he was interested in was more power. 

A group of guards rushed towards him, identifying him as a threat. Three of them. 

?Surrender!? the commanding officer yelled with confidence and authority

?Leave me be. I have no desire to fight you.? he said calmly.

?Then drop your weapon and come with us for interrogation! How dare you interrupt our most sacred of festivals.?

?Leave me be. I won?t tell you a third time.? Vergil said with his eyes closed. 

?Get him!? the guards rushed in a disciplined manner. Wise to try and flank him on both sides with one ready to take advantage of any opportunities at the front. Vergil?s arm reached for his sword. It bent and bent again, the men took up a defensive stance. 

?Unnecessary.? Vergil commented on the action before releasing the blade in a wide arc, taking out the knees of all three men, before flicking the blade to clean off their blood and putting it back in it?s sheath.

They fell to the ground in pain. They would die of blood loss or perhaps one of Williams rabid crew members would finish them off. It mattered not to him. He continued on towards the castle, wondering if there was anything of interest. Perhaps the library.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 13, 2012)

*The Lovers...*

“You'll do.  Now get the fuck out.”  The voice was soft the harsh words not reflected in the sound but the woman knew.  A small amount of noise was made and a flash of orange light followed a clicking sound.  The woman jumped out of the bed, draped in nothing but her long chestnut curls, gathered the clothes that were on the floor and rushed out of the door.  She didn't even bother to close it.

A soft chuckle came from the man as he blew the smoke out of his mouth, making perfect circles above his head.  There was a soft whisper of sound as he lifted his leg, the snowy white sheet falling, barely draping over his groin now.  “So?”  Another voice came to his ears and he sighed at the amusement that could be heard in the deep tones.

“Put her on the first floor for cheap entertainment.”  He looked glanced at the man walking in the room before catching movement behind him.  The woman was frantically getting dressed, his eyes lit as her heavy breasts swayed with her movements.  “Actually, I've changed my mind.”

“Oh?”

“Yeah, put her on the second floor.  She could probably put those tits to some good use.”

“I thought you might like that aspect, Brand.”  The only light in the room came from the open door, the man was nothing more than a silhouette.

“You know me so well.”  He purred taking another drag on his cigarette as he laid is head back against the pillow.   

The silhouette laughed deeply and dropped on to the chair that was set near the bed.  He grabbed the pack of cigarettes and lit one for himself.  “Anastasia and Penelope are doing well with finding and  training the recruits.”

“Are you sure that is a good idea?  I mean, men?”

“Oh yes.  With the death of Roger, every available man is rushing onto the seas to find what he left.”  A slight movement showed as the other man shrugged slightly.  “They are leaving a lot of woman home and bored.  Women don't like to be alone.  In fact from talking to the ladies they would actually pay more.”

They share a laugh at the thought.  “Who knew?”  The other said as their laughter died down, the smoke hanging hazily in the air.  

“Women are a lot more sensual creature then men realize.  If they just took half the time...”  Brandon shrugged waving absently toward the door.  He didn't even need to look up to know the woman was hanging near the door, waiting.  If Brandon knew anything, he knew how to love.  “Is there anyone else or is that the last one, Damion?”

“She would be the last for now.”  Damion leaned forward to flick the ashes off his cigarette then lifted his feet onto the bed.  “But if you want more...”  He let the words hang.

“Bit wore out at the moment.”  Brandon reached over and snuffed out the cigarette.  “Besides we should get sailing soon.”  He ran his hand through his hair.

“You're right.  Still have a few more of these brothels to go through.  Besides...”  he stands and puts out his smoke.  “The girls are getting antsy and I'm afraid they will break our new investments.”  he laughed deeply then headed out of the room.  

“Come.  I will show you your...”  the words faded off as Damion shut the door behind him.  

Brandon stretched and standing headed for the bathroom.  His sleek muscular body disappeared behind the portal, as he readied himself, before they once again moved on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt. II]​*​
[To Celebrate a King and to Morn those that Live]​

[LaSwann Castle]

“My fellow Samothrakians!” an elderly man with a long white beard shouts as he held his arms wide; the crowd below the balcony explode in cheers as the man continued to speak, building up their anticipation for the Princess’s speech. But that same princess sat just behind the man in a closed off room facing the balcony,  “He certainly knows how to suck the life out of the party.” she gripes to an aid as she file at her nails,  “Oww.” she yips pulling her hand back,  “Could you watch what you’re doing Tammy?” she asks sucking on the small injury. “Sorry milady..” Tammy quickly replies bowing as if waiting a punishment, but the young LaSwann only looked at the woman, unimpressed.  “And why is it I can’t do this, or better yet why does this have to be done?’ she asks looking at the nail, a confused look crossed the maid’s features, the lady had always been peculiar, “You’re to be the Queen tonight, you have to look your best milady, and you now have servant to do it for you.” The woman replied as she held her hand out for the queen to be’s. 

But before Alessandra could either object or concede a strong presence is felt entering the room,  “Master, you decided to come after all!” the young LaSwann shouts as he pulled herself from the throne; but the grim look on the older man’s face forced her to take a step back,  “Master?” she asks as the man steps into the room, his body carrying his six swords, * “Alessandra, get into the castle now.”* he orders forcing the maid out of the room with a hard stare.  “But why?” the young lady asks, her royalty showing though all so slightly.

*BOOOOOOOOM!* 

The roar of canon fire echoes through the courtyard as the balcony rocks and explodes, the man speaking forever silenced, * “We’re under attack by a very strong force.”* he replies walking up to her and taking her by the upper portion of her arm,  “Hey now, that hurts.” she yells defiantly as she is pulled toward the door leading into the safety of the structure. * “Don’t, I know how strong you are, don’t play weak with me.”* He growls to her as he pushed her into the castle slamming the door before she could speak to object. Turning he then pulls a small Den to his features, * “Rally all Knights, and tell the Elite Guard to meet me at the main gates.”* he orders, for a shot moment only silence is heard. But with a crackle a ‘yes sir’ is given as the Ravenbeards made shore. * “You’ve picked the wrong Kingdom.”* the older man growls not aware of who they were facing yet. ~   

[The Maelstrom] 

Canons roared and ships sank, the Maelstrom was a nightmare incarnate floating death if one would hazard a nickname, and as with so many attacks Williams’ sets into motion two bone gangways fall from either side of the ship,  “Kill to your black hearts content, ravage and maim. Spread the poison of doubt and fear.” Williams commands even as his fist mate is the first to leave as were her way on wings of Black Death. Williams as always is the last to leave the ship, he had to make sure that everyone did their part, or wish they had done their part. Satisfied that all he had appointed had left the ship Williams too walks down the gang way, he loved it. The first step onto virgin soil; it sent a shiver up his spine, well it would if he were so inclined to feel such joy, but his anticipation for destruction is found in his foot prints as he calcifies the first two planks of wood that he steps on, in effect turning them into bone.

Seeing the lunatic himself take step on their island a Knight breaks free of his fight and decides to engage the ‘boss’. An ill mistake as Williams snatches him in mid stride by his throat,  “What have we here?” he asks his cigar crinkling with his smile as a black halo encircled the two. The man struggles as he feels faint, “Die…” he musters pulling his broad sword and shoving it forward toward Williams’ head. The sharpened blade pierces Williams’ face sinking into the muscles and sliding pass his teeth. The hardness of Williams’ body directs the blade just under his ear where it exits. An evil ‘is this what you meant to do’ smile halfway slides across Williams’ face as he allows his fingers to slip into the man’s flesh and with a yank pulls the man’s entire skeletal system from his body.

With Williams it was always about sending a message, and here he presses the skeleton into a nearby wall, for all to see. Not being one to worry with trivial matters he simply leaves the sword in his face and heads onward toward the large castle in the distance. ~~ 

*[Plato’s; the Wrecker Vs the Tempest Kid]​*​
[An Ill-advised Move]​
Even as Kai and Jackie fought, Edo was preparing to help his friend. But his focus on the two would prove to be a mistake on his part, his CoO Haki focused on countering the attack that Jackie had in mind for Kai he failed to notice that Dianna was too observing both the fight and Edo as he prepared to interfere. Edo feels a gentle nudge on his weapon arm and sweat immediately forms on his brow. From his peripheral he sees a very strange weapon, an extendable baton in fact and Dianna’s trade mark weapon. Void Century tech known as the Electro Mag Rod. A powerful energy is felt within the weapon, though it did not activate.  “It’s ill-advised to involve yourself with Wrecker business.” she says, her voice underlining the fact she really didn’t want to fight.  “And I wouldn’t advise what you’re thinking either, I’ve watched you move, you’re rather slow.” she adds. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina and her Night Guard carved a bloody path through the royal guards. To her right Lupe tore open a guardsmans throat with his fangs, lapping up the warm fountain of crimson that gushed out of the poor fools neck. She had once heard it said that zombies had a certain affinity for brains. Funny. As far as she could tell they weren't very particular  at all about which body parts they targeted. A few spots of blood landed onto her immaculate leather coat. "Watch it dog breath. This is a hundred percent sea king leather!" she screamed at the wolf. 

She took to the air again, her shadowy wings hurling her aloft like a bird of prey. Down below she spotted a knight impale one of her men with a broadsword. He stood his ground valiantly against the tide, hacking and slashing like a man possessed, ignoring his many wounds. In short he was magnificent. Sabrina dove towards him with hawk like speed, drop kicking him in the chest. The knight went flying off his feet and crashed onto his back. Sabrina landed beside him and pinned her boot to his throat. He gasped and tried in vain to dislodge her foot. He would've had better luck trying to move a mountain. She leaned towards him and traced a line along the side of his bloodied face.  

"We don't have to be enemies you know. I could show you things, make you a better man then you ever could've been serving these royal swine. All you have to do is swear yourself to me," she said with a wicked grin. "For a price of course," she added, eying his shadow and licking her ruby colored lips. 

"Never!" he gasped. "May you burn in hell witch!" 

Sabrina sighed. Men and their goddamn honor. In a flash of movement she ran her triple bladed scythe through his chest. As his lifeblood slowly oozed out of his body, so too did his shadow start to dissipate. "Oh no you don't." Sabrina quickly cut away the shadow with a swing of her scythe and swallowed it hole. Her body writhed in ecstasy as she felt the rush of strength, the flood of memories flashing before her eyes, all his unfulfilled dreams and desires. Even death no longer held sway over her ability to steal shadows.    

"That wasn't very nice..." muttered a voice.

Sabrina turned and saw an older woman with glasses quietly observing her. She was a mousy little thing in an oversized dress, hands folded politely in front of her. Oddly she wore a rapier at her side. She pointed at Sabrina and coughed nervously. "Please put down the scythe and surrender quietly."  Sabrina burst out laughing. "Who are you the librarian?" She flew at the woman and swung her scythe about. Steel rang against steel. Sabrina's eyes widened as the woman blocked the scythe with the tip of her rapier.  

"Please. I don't want to fight. Someone could get hurt," the woman said in a meek voice, tentatively sliding up her drooping glasses over the bridge of her nose.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 14, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Bar Fight*

---

Edo put his gun down and his bright, polite smile emerged on his face again. This woman sure was something. Even with his thief instinct, he hadn't  noticed her behind him. Though, to be fair, his haki had been acting up ever since he got on the island, and most of his attention was focused upon the fight anyway. 

Pocketing his  trademark card shooter, Edo sighed. "You're more than just a pretty face, aren't you?." Turning back to face Dianna, he pointed at the weapon with his other arm. "But  this is quite an interesting weapon....am I correct to assume that if I  moved, you would have activated it and sent a large current of  electricity through me?" He envisioned what might have happened if he made a wrong move, and flinched slightly, sweatdropping. 

Dianna nodded, holding her weapon still steady at the thief's arm, casting a glance at the hand pointing at the weapon to make sure he wasn't up to anything. "You appear to know a lot about these kind of things."

Edo smiled again. "Oh, you flatter me. I just happen to be a humble waiter on a break." He sighed. "But  are you sure you should be letting your friend fight like that? I'm  sure a lady as clever as yourself will have realized that attracting  attention in a location such as this is not a good idea."

Dianna raised an eyebrow. Who was this guy? He obviously wasn't a  waiter, and he was far too skilled to be an ordinary thief...wait a  second. That card gun, the magic trick, the disguises; it all made  sense. She finally figured out who this 'waiter' finally was. "Very well....Magician In the Moonlight."

Edo grinned under his mask. "Finally figured it out, did you?"  He asked, and forced his attention back onto the Canon Busters again,  and the crowd. As he did so, his grin slowly turned into a frown.  Something was...there. Someone, even. But for some reason, his haki  couldn't seem to pin down the person's presence. 

Sighing, Edo disappeared from Dianna's sight for a brief moment with a *Flash Step* and appeared behind her, standing on top of the roof-top of a nearby building, catching his hat mid-air. "Sorry, that position was getting rather uncomfortable. The view is much better here anyway." Though, he wasn't talking about the fight...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Helen balanced herself precariously on one leg atop the flat of her massive broadsword. The blade was embedded into the trunk of a mammoth redwood tree. Over a hundred feet between her and the ground. Balancing would've been a simple thing if it weren't for the large boulders that she held across each outstretched arm. The thick bandages around her torso and chest bore testament to her grueling battle with Rokuro. She still trained through the injuries. In her line of work a day not spent in some form of pain was a day wasted. Only four more hours to go anyway. 

"Hello up there!" 

Helen spotted Fontus down below, the Fishman whom she freed from the clutches of Balthazar the World Nobleman. She had seen him a few times around town, but he mostly kept to himself. Fontus waved at her. "Mind if we talk?" he asked tentatively. "Sure. Incoming!" Helen let the boulders fall. The Fishman leaped out of the way as they impacted with earth rattling force. She somersaulted into the air, grabbing the handle of her sword and retracting it from the tree trunk in one smooth motion. She landed gracefully beside him, stabbing her sword into the ground. He was a hulking creature, standing just shy of seven feet tall. His skin was light gray, eyes the color of blackest coal. She wasn't sure exactly what species he was but judging by the shark like fin protruding from the back of his tattered shirt and the menacing choppers he sported, it wasn't too difficult to hazard a guess. Helen grabbed a towel off an overhanging branch and mopped the sweat from her brow. "So how is freedom treating you?" she asked.  

"It's odd. For the last eight years I was a slave to the whims of a madman, never knowing if the next day would be my last. I swore to myself that If I ever gained my freedom, I would make the most of such a blessing and atone for my mistakes. But now that I have it, I don't quite know what to do with myself." 

"Don't you have a family to go back to?" 

Fontus stared at the ground. "I had a wife and child. They are gone." 

"Oh..." 

_Nice one Helen_. 

Thankfully he quickly broke the awkward silence. "I never thanked you properly for freeing me." 

Helen waved a dismissive hand. "It was nothing." 

"No. Very few people could have stood up to a World Noble the way you did. I owe you a debt. One that cannot be repaid by a mere expression of thanks." 

"Listen, it's not that serious. If you really want to thank me then go on and live your life...or whatever. I'll be leaving this island soon and in the meantime I have more training to do." Helen strapped her sword to her back and began to walk away. 

"Have you ever heard of Fishman Kenjutsu?" 

Helen paused and glanced at him curiously. "Fishman Kenjutsu?" 

"The art of swordsmanship practiced by the warriors of Fishman Island. I was once considered among the elite swordsmen of my people." Fontus' eyes glimmered faintly with the light of memory. A whisper of a smile tugged at the corner of his lips. "In a different life men called me Shark Tooth and feared me." 

Helen's interest was now fully piqued. She walked up to him, hands on her hips. "You could teach me this style?" 

"We Fishmen do not normally make it a habit of sharing our secrets with outsiders. But in your case I am willing to make an exception. I heard you swear an oath to become the best swordsman. Perhaps these skills can help you along the way."  He offered her his webbed hand. "So what do you say?" 

Helen took his hand without any hesitation. "When do we get started?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Artificial Inferiority_​
"Everyone ready?"

The Firecrackers stood assembled at the front of the _Golden Crow_, each waiting patiently as Heather steered the ship in closer to the island. It was a small island, completely surrounded in thick stone walls. 

*"As I said before, this should not be difficult,"* HAL said. His radio like body was strapped to Bridget's back with a makeshift harness, a position he had at first resisted but finally gave up trying to fight. *"The forces here are not heavy and are nothing you have not defeated before. As much as it pains me to admit this, you will all most likely survive."*

Kent rolled his eyes.

*"My schematics show that the factory is a straight shot from where we are storming the island,"* HAL said. *"To ensure maximum survival, I advise you all stick close to one another and focus not on defeating opponents but simply rushing through them. Once the factory is reached, I will be able to guide you through the maze-like layout until we reach the room where the target is held. You then must protect me for approximately five minutes while I upload my consciousness into the chassis. Is this understood?"*

Kent shot the machine the bird. "We get it, we get it. We're not stupid you know."

*"On the contrary. Analyses indicates that both you and Diamond Dallas Jack have substantially below the norm IQs, even for your primitive species."*

"Bullshit! You say that about everyone!"

*"Incorrect. I admit, however reluctantly, that Jim, Doc, Clemens, and even Bridget have above average intelligence,"* HAL said. *"Ral is an anomaly. Ken is completely average, which is no surprise, as he is pathetically average in every way."*

"Wait," Kent asked, frowning. "Who the fuck is Ken?"

*"Your stupidity will have to be put on hold,"* HAL said suddenly. His voice was sharper now, more defined, more urgent. *"We are closing in on the walls. You and Ral must create an entry point."*

"But why did he steal half my name?" Kent asked as Ral dragged him to the very front of the ship.

"Forget about it," his first mate advised him. "Fight now. Ask stupid questions later." He held out his fist for a manly BUNP.

Kent BUNP'd and it was indeed quite manly. "Guess so. On three?"

Ral nodded. "Ready? Three!" He and Kent were both in the time by the time he finished the nod.

"BOOM BOOM PUNCH!"

"BLAZING STRIKE!"

Orange and purple fire filled the air around them, and with a thunderous boom an enormous portion of the stone wall was blasted away. The two pirates landed and grinned at each other, each charging in different directions to take on the guards trying to shoot at them.

*"FORM UP!"* HAL's voice rang across the island as the rest of the Firecrackers leapt off the ship. *"FORM UP!"* Ral and Kent reluctantly regrouped with the rest of the group and began using their long range attacks to hold the guards at bay.

The Firecrackers began advancing towards the facility, each doing their best to keep the guards off them. Ral and Kent fired off Boom Boom Cannonballs and Inferno Dragons, respectively. Doc was brutally taking out guards with tendrils of linen. Clemens teleported around the battlefield with impunity, tackling guards from behind, below and above. Jack was cycling through his eclectic collection of weaponry, beating one guard with a swordfish, shooting another with a pistol, and roasting one or two with his flamethrower leg. Bridget's dogs protected her from close range threats while Chasm circled the sky, discouraging snipers from targeting the young blonde. And if you looked very, very closely, you might see a flicker of shadow down any guards that got too close to the _Golden Crow_. The Firecrackers were doing good.

And then all hell broke loose.

A blur descended rapidly from the sky, kicking up sand like some kind of meteor as it landed. There was a flash of blue and a sizzle of electricity and both kent and Ral were thrown back, long cuts appearing across both their chests. A giant metallic hand grabbed Clemens and threw her across the beach before smacking away Jack's swordfish.

When the sand settled, the Firecrackers could see a large mecha standing before them, a sword with a blade of blue energy clenched in its hand. 

"What in the ever loving fuck," Kent said as he pushed himself to his feet.

*"Hm,"* HAL said. *"It seems I miscalculated the amount of opposition you would be facing."*

"Yeah, no shit R2D-Sherlock," Kent muttered. "Whatever. Let's just rip this thing apart and get back to the mission."

*"No,"* HAL said. *"We must continue the charge."*

"This will not let us simply run to the facility," Clemens said, spitting sand out of her mouth. "Someone will need to keep it occupied."

Kent cracked his knuckles. "I can do that. Gimme a few minutes, I'll catch up with you all later."

*"Inadvisable,"* HAL interrupted. *"The parameters of the mission have changed. Now far more dangerous. Opposition will only increase as we get nearer to the target. You are our strongest combatant. You must remain with me the entire time."*

"Oda dammit...alright, who's gonna take this piece of shit then?" Kent asked.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt. III]​*​
[The Elite Royal Guard]​

[Samothraki]

Williams pulled his deathly gaze to the eyes of a Knight whose skin seemed to boil as his own immune system tore his body apart from the inside. A jagged smile crossed the mad man’s face, the sword that still clung there cut deeply as his grimace creased into that wicked ‘U’. “P-please.” The knight begs, wishing for nothing more than death, but his pleas fall on deaf ears as blood seeped from between his lips as they locked in a pained scowl. Oh, he’d die, the twisted though merely floated in Williams’ subconscious as he pushed the hapless marine up against a wall, the crunch of metal echoing across the alley way; though there was something else, the sound of steel puncturing steel and a bubbling of blood frothing from the knight’s mouth as his body fell limp, but the death of the knight isn’t the only thing that Williams’ perceives as he coughs a black viscous blood onto the knight’s visor. His body convulses as a large ebony blade twists, breaking bone,  “Monsters like you should do very well to die quietly.” a sharp feminine voce snaps. 

Williams’ dull red eyes narrow as he pulls his head to the side, a woman in blue and red stands behind him, her raven hair fluttering in the wind. Her soft grey orbs of eyes narrow, they are sharp and catch every movement as Williams goes to counter. He feels the long wide blade of her broadsword leave his body violently as he swings around with a wide clubbing blow, but she misjudges ever so slightly the reach the mad man could utilize as his knuckles produce dagger like features in an attempt to slice her like a pear. Clutching three shallow cuts on her face the mystery woman takes a step back as Williams turns to her, his body quickly stitching itself together. Pulling her open hand free the fiery girl looks at the bands of crimson that striped her hand,  “You’re harder to kill than I’d hoped for.” she tells the man while she pulled her attention his way; he had to be the captain she thought. Again blood rushes down his face as he literally cut her a smile.

The knight shudders at the grotesque sight, but she stills her body as she pulled the ornate weapon, decorated with silver swirls and accents, up. Williams’ dark blood but an accent not really standing out against its polished sheen,  “It is my sworn oath as an Elite Knight to cleanse this world of monsters like you.” she bites dashing in. Her last attack on Williams, however, gave her a severe misconception and she rains down on the man with a heaving overhead chop. Those gray eyes flash with surprise that show through those crimson bands. Her weapon comes to a dead stop on Williams’ forearm as he casually blocks her strike.  “Ish tshat sho?” he asks pushing her back and countering with a swipe with a three and a half long bony blade; the clash of steel on hardened bone echoes as the Knight bounds back, sweat and worry now plague her face, though in just a moment pain will split those innocent lips. She gasps as Williams’ body seemed to lightly pulse and like a magic act he vanished from her view and a pained gasp leaves her lips as she is lifted from the ground, held by her throat. 

 “Tshat ish ah kute moan yous hash.” he says while his grip tightened, she whimpers, not only was she being strangled her flesh stung too as Williams’ skin seemed to burn, a wicked side effect of his accelerated healing factor. She tries to move her weapon arm, but quickly discovers that Williams had her arm firmly locked, she had to do something or she was going to die. That is when she catches the sword that hung in his face, reaching up she grabs the weapon and with the last bit of strength she could muster twists and pulls it out via the side tearing a large chunk of flesh free. The sudden pain causes Williams to drop her and again she bounds away.  “What in the king’s name are you?” she coughs and sputters. Williams cackles as he allowed his hand to fall free,  “I’m complicated, but enough about me.” he replies while his face healed.  “More importantly; whom are you?” he asks as he drew that three foot spike back into his body.  “Gwenavier Treesplitter.” she spits as she pulled her weapon back up, her barbaric heritage showing through.

 “Is that so?”~

[10 Minutes Earlier, LaSwann Castle] 

* “Where the hell is Treesplitter?”* Welser bites as he looked down two figures. * “Well, either of you two have anything to say?”* he asks, anger boiling just below the surface.  “Lady Gwenavier was not in her quarter’s master.” a small mousy voice replied, a woman wearing glasses pushes them back up the bridge of her nose as she spoke. An irate glare flared in Welser’s one good eye, * “Dammit Thorne, she’s our newest recruit and your square; you are charged with her whereabouts and safety.”* he barks storming up to the much taller man. A finger picks off an odd feature on the man’s face as he cut his eyes away,  “Eh, she’s a grown woman.” he says with a yawn,  “She can take care of herself.” he adds, which only draws Welser’s ire all the more. * “FINE, we’ll talk about this later Thorne, for now split up, reports have three powerful pirates. The one heading this way is mine.”* he barks. 

Thorne shrugs and walks away as the older woman meekly fades into the shadows ~~  

[Plaza Leading to Castle LaSwann]

A rattling can be heard clattering down the street, with each step Williams’ takes the skeletons he dragged on length of bone chain clacked. In the distanced he catches the glare of a one eyed man,  “Just married, ya know.” he laughs as he continued to stalk toward the castle threshold. But the ‘joke’ did little to pull a response from the Ex-Marine, and though he had seen many a thing in his time. This sight about took the cake.  “Tell me, what do you think of my accessories?” Williams’ inquires as he pulled an arm up allowing two or three of the systems to be pulled from the ground. * “Before I kill you, is one of those Knight Treesplitter?”* he asks as he allowed two hands to rest upon his sabers. Williams’ was right about his thoughts on the man, he was one of skill and not some man in clunky armor swinging a big knife,  “Who?” Williams asks impassively. * “The owner of the weapon strapped to you back.”* is replied a finger nudged toward the sword before it fell back into place.~~~

*[Atlant Island, Colorful Names]​*
[The Magician in the Moonlight and the Crimson Baroness]​
Though she didn’t drop her weapon she did turn her head to the side, her steely gaze cast up to Edo over the frame of her thin glasses. A sweet smirk crossed her features, though it wasn’t malicious but more of a ‘is that a matter of fact’ grin. That is when it happened and Edo’s senses quickly kick in.  “Didn’t I tell you, you were rather slow?” Dianna’s voice echoes, down below on the streets her body flickers and fades to red,  “You saw it too, didn’t you?” she asks as she pulled herself from the ledge that she sat upon; she had gotten so close so fast. The two sabers she wore on her side clatter lightly of her left thigh as she walked. Placing a finger on his back as she did she traces a small line across his shoulders as she crossed the roof,  “The Crimson Mirage?” she asks in a whisper as her plush lips faded to red and she was gone again. 

Further down the roof she now sat on a wooden crate, her left leg draped over her right her attention was now focused on a small bound volume of leather as she wrote in it with a quill pen,  “People speak of good ideas all the time young thief, though they do little to further those notions.” she replies to his earlier question,  “You could have been a librarian; instead you choose the life of a thief.” she adds while slamming her book closed,  “I could have turned my back on Piracy, though I didn’t.” her eyes cut to the thief, but only briefly.  “And Calico down there, she could have ignored your dunderheaded friend, but instead of staying on holiday, we’re here.” ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2012)

*[The Imaginarium of Robo HAL]​*​
[Breaking Up is Hard to Do, Doc Whiskey]​

[Secret Production Factory, Grand Line]

Doc scratched his beard as he looked over this ‘machine’, his senses told him there was more to it than just what they saw,  “You all go ahead, I’ll play with our new friend here.” he warmly says walking toward Kent. The fiery Captain gave Doc a look, he never and I mean never volunteered for anything. Much less a fight with a killer robot with a laser sword (who in the hell has a laser sword???).  “You sure old man?” Kent asks, still blissfully ignoring the fact that they were roughly the same age.  “I’ve already told you… never mind.” Doc says rolling his eyes, now to answer Kent in a fashion he would understand,  “Does Bridget have big knockers?” he asks, the answer registers immediately,  “Alright guys where moving out!” Kent shouts as Bridget covered her chest, why did everyone have to pick on her she thought as Chasm leaps from her shoulder with a thunderous flap of his mechanical wings. 

But as the group moved to leave and wade though more sentries the blue accented mech quickly turns on thrusters, its plasma beam sword ready to cleave into Clemens, but its servos strain as it pulled its arm forward. On the pilot’s HUD sensors blare and point toward his eye’s right. The machine’s head slowly turns in that direction and sees that its wrist is firmly tied with what appeared to be linen wrapping, its torso twist, more fluidly then Doc expected as its head twists further. A long sharp whistle escapes Doc while the mecha’s servos eased,  “You a finely built piece of work aren’tcha?” he asks the thumb on his free hand pushing up his fedora, those two rouge strands of hair batting in the wind as it lightly gusts. Silence is the reply that is given as the Caesar MkVI rips the linen free of its frame,  “Stay with Bridget Chasm, you know how easily Kent is. Well distracted.” Doc says, his eyes never falling from the suit as the dragon lands on his shoulder. 

 “But Shiruba..”,   “UB, I want no arguing Chasm, get.” Doc says rolling his shoulder as he released the quick snap he had on Chasm’s snout. Deep within this suit it gives its pilot a signal, this moment of distraction would be the ideal opportunity to strike, small thrusters hidden under each wing silently blaze to life and the suit is propelled forward on a sapphire flame. Doc’s yellow eyes widen as they catch the tip of the Mech’s weapon being forced his way. His torso contorts at a strange angle but it appeared as if the blade of the weapon still drew across his chest, but the sensors in the suit weren’t so easily fooled, a host of calculation scrolled up the internal HUD and a grin crept across the Pilot’s lips, more than likely a kick would follow. And true to prediction a hand came up and secured the fedora as Doc spun on his parried foot. The bottom of his loafers catch the machine right below the upper chest, where the panel would open to allow the pilot access and just for a short moment the combat again pauses. 

Tears well in the corners of his, Doc’s, eyes and he leaps back landing on one foot all the while clutching the other as he bounced around,  “Alright.” he says with a pained howl.  “That probably wasn’t the brightest idea!” he adds, though there is a more calm feel to the voice that once split the higher octaves, but again all Doc did was afford an opening that the pilot capitalized on, pushing the thrusters another couple of percentage the mech fires forward, its plasma blade poised to strike this combatant down, but Doc was always aware of his surroundings, regardless of how silly he acted. A glint flashed in his eyes, rolling forward he dives under the blade, a strong knitting of linen was lined with the mech’s wrist, Doc planned on planting this thing’s weapon firmly in the soil. Unfortunately, however, for Doc. Danny the mech’s Pilot happened to have the most precise control of his suit and with an adjustment of the controls the sword is brought back just enough to cut the fabric clean in two.

Doc is then forced to catch himself as the machine turns back toward him,  “Oh ho, you’re a bit quicker than I thought.” Doc says a hand landing on the knot of the sash that tied his waist while he straightened back up.  “Guess I no longer have to play nice wif ya then.” he stammer pulling the knot out, with a snap in the breeze the Sash flies away landing several yards closer to the factory. Two very strange weapons clung to Doc’s hips, but they were simple bladed weapons so they should pose no threat to the mech the pilot reasons. A complex series of numbers scroll up the boy’s screen and just as quickly a plan is formulated and the suit goes on the offensive again,  “Is that the only trick you know?” Doc asks, but again as he starts to roll with the attack to parry all he gets is silence. He is genuinely beginning to think that this is nothing more than a fancy robot. Inside the fancy tin can the pilot smiles, its other hand rears to the side and jets forward with thrusters built into its elbow, the hit lands home. But the strangest thing happens. Doc’s body explodes into linen and flies in different directions.

Almost as quickly sensors in the suit go crazy, but being this close to a counter Danny has zero time to react. The screen rocks violently as red washes over his body and the sound of metal scraping across metal rings out as the pilot gets his suit to safety. Six long gashes trace across the chest of the suit, but they are less than a millimeter thick. This still confounded the pilot though; simple bladed weapons shouldn’t be able to harm the alloy the suit was comprised of.  “Merely cosmetic.” Danny states, talking for the first time the whole fight, as he rubbed as hand across the scratches his attention turned back to Doc,  “Logia type eh?” he asks, though this merely makes Doc lightly sweat, his hypothesis proved accurate, these things were shells like the one HAL wanted.  “Well, I have answers built in for that too.” Danny adds while the fingers and knuckles of the free hand flip as he unclenched the fist, the color of the beam on the sword even changed as something now seemed to float in it. Doc didn’t even have to asks, Seastone..~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2012)

*The One Piece Swimsuit Contest!!*

*The island of Aho.*

The workers had been going at it round the clock to get everything set up on stage. When Knoxxy wanted something done it had to be done perfectly and done three hours ago. He arrived with as much fanfare as the world famous fashion designer came out, his flamboyant ‘pirate’ outfit was a sarong, some tight brown leather pants and a black leather waistcoat made from hand reared seaking. His red sunglasses and jaunty pirate hat completed the look and complimented his ruby red lips, pake face and outrageous hair-do, which seemed to defy all sorts of physics.

“Chop chop people! Our precious entrants are lining up to be the next Beauty of the Blues.” He waved his hand at the flower arranging girl and the lights coordinator who were putting the finishing touches and going through the final checks. 

“The sun is out, the sky is blue and our little darlings look divine! So let’s see now, I’m hand picking the ones that make the final cut. You, you, you , you are cut; sorry my sweets I still love you all but I have to be wittle bitty mean here. I hope you can forgive this cruel and dark side to me!” He dramatically threw his arms around as if re-enacting a Shakespearean play. He waved a hand at a large group as he walked away with a theatrical spin on his heels, flicking his wrist towards the sky. “You are all in! Remember the prize for winning is a years supply of my world famous Knoxxy range and two million beli!”  The prize money was what had drawn a lot of the contestants here but even so there were those in attendance that didn’t really want to be part of the contest but were entered anyway. 


“Well can’t hurt to have another win on my belt huh?” Dante said checking out his reflection in his sword. “Don’t worry I got this for the Overkills.”

“The hell you do. That first place is mine.” Heather got as close to a guffaw as one could get.

“You think you’re more attractive than me?” Dante laughed.

“You think you’re attractive?” Heather snapped back, leaving Dante with a pointed finger at Heather and his mouth open for a retort to come out, but nothing did. 

“Ooooh. That must have hurt.” Sendo flinched at the insult. “Think you can beat that jackass Shin?”

“I’m not entering. Such a thing has no meaning in my culture.” Shin nodded sagely. 

“Oh come on. It’s good training! Especially for your condition of passing out. This public display will do your heart good. Trust him, he’s the playboy king remember?” Gumiko smiled, remembering Shin referring to him as such. Sendo shook his head slowly.

“You’re joining too?” Sendo asked Gumiko.

“All Shinsengumi members are old man! We’re in this together sir!” 

“Wa…wait but I…?”

Before either of them knew it, they had badges, numbers, and a changing room.

“B-b-b-b-b-b-b-“ Bridget stammered trying to protest as Kent pushed her towards the changing rooms.

“You, Clemens and Jill HAVE to win this, because HIS crew is entering.” Kent said pointing to a laughing Kai who had his hands on his hips, chest thrust out and an Adora who had her head in her hands in utter exasperation.

“I-I-I-I C-c-c-can’t!” Bridget said with tears welling up in her eyes. Obviously the thought of wearing a bikini in public was too much for her. Jim walked beside them. 

“You’ll be absolutely fine Bridg. You’re a very pretty lady and I think you’ll do quite well. Besides this isn’t about the contest, it’s about making that idiot eat his words!”

It was actually a heated debate that got them fired up, with Kai absolutely certain that his crew was the best looking in all of the world. Because of him and in part because of Adora. But mostly him. Kent took it as a challenge and the war of words, grunts and macho pride escalated.

The firecrackers turned to see Kai holding up what looked like a see through bikini to Adora who went red and smacked him hard on the top of his head, storming to the changing rooms with her own swimsuit. 


*The contest*

The first crew out was the Firecrackers with Kent running out first in his Bermuda shorts and flexing wildly. He turned to see if his crew were following. There was nothing and turned to see Clemens in the crowd.

“What are you doing there?”

Clemens sat eloquently reading a book. “Not participating, thank you.”

“But you’re hot! You have to!.” Kent said exasperated.

“Not really in the mood. I don’t really like the Knoxxy line anyway.” She said, sending a spiritual spear through the heart of the designer.

Ken the Ninja peeped out and whispered to Kent that Bridget had locked herself in the changing room and wasn’t coming out. Also Ral was still on the ship and had fallen asleep. Kent took a minute to wonder who this person was before reacting.

“Crap. Wait! Jim has that hot pirate Jill. Get her out!” Kent ordered, Ken made a pained look on his face. Suddenly there was a distant yelling that got closer and closer.

“aaaaaaAAAAAAARRRRRR!” It wasn’t the vivacious and bountiful Jill but the pot bellied, one legged pirate that came running out in a pair of speedos, his man boobs majestically swaying as he bounded the catwalk. Kent clearly had enough and started vibrating his fist as he punched the happy and giddy Diamond Jack square in the face sending him flying off in the distance.

“No problem!” Kent said making several afterimages of himself and filling the catwalk with himself and various poses. 

Firecrackers score: 1.5



The next crew that came up was the Unnamed crew. Kai had deemed him and Adora enough to win this contest. Xiefang sighed as she knew what was about to transpire for the contest.

Adora came out confidently, walking like a model her long legs owning the catwalk and her tanned skin utterly sumptuous in a two piece greyish black bikini. She spun, her purple hair flowing as she did so only to be faced with Kai who also confidently walked down the catwalk.

“Haha. Check me out!” It was difficult not to. An elephant thong, complete with a trunk and the rest of his body glistening in oil. Adora sniffed the air. 

“Th-that oil…it’s..”

“Yeah, I was trying to find some but couldn’t so went to the kitchen and got some ….”

“Cooking oil??!” Adora had a classic wtf look on her face and it was just then that something that sounded like a firecracker went off and before anyone could react Kai was on fire and running to the nearby pool, screaming; his elephant trunk also on fire, flopping and dangling around between his legs, giving the judges a sight they had never seen and would never ever see again.

Unnamed crew rating: 5


Next were the Overkills. Kiya was the first to come out in a beautiful green bikini and there was a general murmur in the crowd as they appreciated her beauty. Unfortunately what followed was utter chaos. Dante and Heather  had once again gotten into their classic arguments and there was a scream of rage and frustration backstage.

“You wanna go that bad! Fine!” the unmistakable voice of Heather bellowed. Kiya looked nervously behind her as an unfamiliar voice shouted that she would. What came out was an abomination of a person and even the somewhat reserved Kiya mouthed ‘what in the blue hell….”

It was Dante, but Heather had given him a blast of her devil fruit ability before he left. A woman came out. One breast a size A, the other a size NN. Not to mention there was a huge amount of thick black hair on them and there was an unnatural bulge coming from the groin area causing the judges to turn away in disgust and several dry heaves within the crowd.

“D-dante! Has Arrived!”

Overkills score: 1.5 


Finally the Shinsengumi came out. Gumiko happily bounded out in a pretty pink bikini. Sendo came out with a very humble striped pair of Bermuda shorts and sandals. However there was an odd bald strip on his otherwise moderately hairy chest. Sendo had thought it would be a good idea to try and wax his chest but alas the pain was too great for him and got to only the one strip.

Shin came out in a full body swimsuit, showing as little flesh as was possible. It was all black and he even had a swimming cap and a pair of goggles on. “I am ready.” He said as he prepared for some battle. He got to the front of the catwalk and then looked to his left at Gumiko. 

“3-2-1….” Sendo counted down before the inevitable fountain of blood came gushing out. This time it was more than ever and was more like a tidal wave of blood that soaked the judges through and through and who were left motionless as they sat staring at the stage. Gumiko and Sendo sighed, apologised and dragged the unconscious Shin backstage.

Shinsengumi score: 5


And so ended the annual swimsuit contest in the One Piece world. Knoxxy looked utterly exasperated, drenched in blood and with a slight amount of foam from the corner of his mouth. He looked at the briefcase, unwilling really to give to any of the contestants; but fair was fair. He opened the case only to find it empty barring a strange calling card.

“The Phantom Thief! Egad I’ve been robbed!” Knoxxy said falling back into the arms of one of his assistants who was hired especially to catch him.

“Hey what about our money!” Kai said, followed by a general angry undertone by the rest of the pirates.

“You still have my wonderful range of clothes and…” Knoxxy sprinted away midsentence and had had an veritable army of pissed off pirates behind him as they all ran towards the setting sun.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2012)

*Livio's Memories.*

Lost in the past, Memories that seem to be shrouded in fog... A life lived so long ago that one can't seem to remember... "How many years has it been..." Livio thought, Watching Jace work on the robot. "How many years since i've seen an eager face like this..."

14 years ago...


"OI! GET MOVIN LIVIO!!!" A blond haired man stood on a large ship, many other men scurrying about him. The man rubbed his hands through his short scruffy blond haired and sighed, his green eyes filled with a mix of pride and worry. "I'm commin!" The young livio, short, scrawny and filled with enthusiam's grabs a couple bags and rushes towards a wooden door. "BYE MOMMA!" He smiles. "I'll be back inna couple weeks with pops!" 

Livio was about to reach the door when a thin young woman stood before him, her hair tied in a bandana. "And where do ya'll think yer goin without given yer momma a proper hug?" The woman smiled, "Bye momma!" Livio wrapped his arms around his mother as she squeezed him tightly. "Don't go dyin on yer momma..." Tears welled up in her violet flowerlike eyes... "I wont momma, I promise." Livio nuzzled his mother. "And a man always keeps his promis Livio... You remember that."

Livio let go of his mother, picked up his bags and ran out the door. "I'll remember that momma! I'll always keep a promise! I swear it!" He smiled as he ran for the docks. "AND DON'T YOU GO PICKIN UP NO NASTY HABBITS FROM THOSE SAILORS LIVIO!!! NO CUSSIN ROUND LADIES! AND NO DRINKIN! AND DON'T YOU DARE FORGET YOUR MANNERS! PLEASE AND THANK YAH! REMEMBER!!!" 

His mothers eyes swelled with tears as she shouted orders at him, "Always be a good boy Livio...." She smiled. "I Will mama! I swear! I'll keep mah promise and wont cuss round ladies and wont do no drinkin momma!" Livio raised one of his hands, bag still hanging from it and waved good bye to his mother.

As livio neared the ship, he saw another boy around his age sitting with a few of his fathers crew. "Hey pops! Whose tha kid?" Livio pointed, slowly walking up the gang plank. "He's my new apprentice, boy!" Livio's father commented. "Now throw them bags in mah room and get ta yer post boy. We were supposed ta set off shore twenty minutes ago!"

"Yes pops! Sorry bout that! Momma wanted to give me somethin for the trip!" Livio rushed to his fathers quarters. "That wife-a mine..." Livio's father looked towards the town and saw his wife waving. "I'll miss you." He thought, waving back to her, smile on his face.

As the crew set sail, There was only one hope in Livio's heart, to see the world of technology his father worked in! Though, This wouldn't be the last trip with his father or the boy... Over the next few weeks, Livio and his fathers apprentice Justin grew very close, they were close to the same age and as such very good friends. 

"He had something unique about him...." Livio thought, "Somethin that drew in the folks around him." Livio shook his head, remembering his past was hard for him. "It all changed though, durin that damned south blue mornin fog..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
With the Log Pose now firmly affixed to their next destination, Helen and Fontus took their leave. The fishman had been rather surprised when he saw Helen's battered old rowboat. If he had any reservations about traveling around the Grand Line in such a deathtrap he didn't voice them. He wasn't the one who had to worry about drowning after all.  Helen rowed them out into open water, until the island behind them was nothing but a speck over the horizon. Fontus sat at the other end of the boat, arms crossed and gazing idly at the sky. He nodded. "This seems like a good a place as any to begin," he said. 

Helen stopped rowing. "Alright then. What's the plan?" She was eager to see just how potent this Fishman Kenjutsu was. Visions of him teaching her how to create blades made of pure water and summoning humongous tidal waves, flashed through her mind. 

"Close your eyes." 

Helen stared at him dubiously, but did as she was told. Suddenly she found herself lifted into the air and hurled aloft into the drink. She crashed headfirst into the waves and disappeared. A second later she popped back up, cursing at the top of her lungs and slapping water back and forth with her hands. "WHAT THE HELL'S THE BIG IDEA?!" She let loose with a tirade of curses that would've surely made her royal father cringe in embarrassment. The thought only emboldened her further.  
*
"#&%*$!"

"@%$#%@!"

"#@@!$!%!!"*

Fontus calmly stood at the edge of the boat, an amused smirk on his face. "Are you finished?"  Helen took a deep breath and slowly nodded. Fontus continued, "You cannot learn Fishman Kenjutsu until you have adapted to life in the water."

"Great. Now all I have to do is grow gills on my neck and a fin on my back."  

"I don't expect you to be able to breathe underwater or outswim a fishman. I do, however, expect you to gain a better appreciation for the substance that flows through all living things. Indeed that makes life possible at all." Fontus grabbed Helen's crimson steel gauntlets and grieves from her backpack and tossed them in after her. "Put those on as well." 

Helen quickly snatched up the heavy armored pieces  before they could sink. This was just getting better and better. "Why?" 

"Because you're going to swim until sundown. And every day henceforth until I deem you are ready to move on." 

She stared at him in slack jawed disbelief. "You must be joking. That's insane." 

Fontus laughed. "This coming from a woman who travels around the Grand Line in a rowboat." Helen didn't exactly have a clever retort for that. The only reason why she even used a rowboat was because that old fart Knoxx did so as well. Anything to give herself an edge over the competition. Fontus glanced up at the sun thoughtfully. "Don't worry. It's only twelve more hours until sunset."  Helen glared at him as he began rowing away. Begrudgingly, she strapped on the armor and swam after him, cursing under her breath the entire time. 

"Keep up now. You don't want to lose sight of me out in this ocean!" Fontus exclaimed, as he started to pull ahead. He chuckled as Helen flashed him the bird.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2012)

*Jace*

Livio was staring off in the distance and Jace picked up the black box and looked at it. "Hey old fart, what does it mean when it starts beeping like this?" Jace said inspecting it. 

His earlier comments about making a T-shirt were pretty cool. He'd made one with his mom before but got the stitching all wrong. He'd always say it was for girls but having a custom T-shirt with a big ass red dragon on it to show off to at school was too tempting not to try. He wondered how his friend Sasha was doing. He hoped that she was ok, along with everyone in the village who was kidnapped. He'd seen people die and had taken more than one life. He shuddered. He didn't want to think about it. He had nightmares about the people he had killed. 

He just wanted to go back to the way it was, but knew it was impossible. 

"Make the best out of every situation." his dad would always say. "Things, no matter how bad they are, always get better as long as you don't lose hope." 

He thought it was corny and cheesy when his dad had said it, which was in reply to him failing math at school. He had given up on math and it just kept getting worse because he didn't want to try because he thought 'what's the point?'. The pep talk went flying over his head and it took several late nights with his mom to learn the times tables.

But now, faced with a true bleak situation he wondered if it held true. His parents were missing,; his mom probably dead, he had killed people, he was a slave and was a criminal. 

"You know, fuck this! I'm not going to be part of some happy ass club." Jace said making his way to the door. He was beyond forgiveness, he'd done too many bad things. "I'm outta here."

Jace began walking off the ship.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> Livio was staring off in the distance and Jace picked up the black box and looked at it. "Hey old fart, what does it mean when it starts beeping like this?" Jace said inspecting it.
> 
> ...



"You want to leave that bad huh?" Livio ran up behind Jace and kicked the black box the boy was still holding from his hand. "Then Go and Die." BOOM!!! An explosion rings out above the two as the box bursts. "You made a promise kid, A contract that has been signed. And a man keeps his promises, no matter how hard, no matter how tough. You can't escape em." Livio grabbed Jace by the collar once more.

"You got some dark past you runnin from kid? That it?" Livio dropped Jace to the ground. "Then you're two cows short of a farm boy because everyone here on this crew has had a past life comparable to hell. So don't give me that "Happy Ass Club" Excuse." Livio looked down on the boy with the eyes of a man who'd been through hell more than once. 

"You think you know pain kid? Kill a few folks? Still a few things? You said you'd been round pirates before. Probably made you do a few things. Well kid." Livio picked up one of his guns. "You wanna take revenge? You wanna kill yerself out of penance? What do you wanna do boy!? You wanna find your momma and poppa once again!? You wanna go back home and live a normal life! That it kid? What do you want!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates - Artificial Inferiority Arc*

And that is how things were going. Soon enough they arrived to the factory where HAL was supposed to get something that would turn him into a more helpful crew mate. As they got near of the walls both Ral and Kent made their way through it allowing everyone in the ship to come off and start the mission that was more than anything some kind of terrorist attack having as the master mind a talking radio. 

The opposition to their infiltration didn?t waste time and rapidly tried to stop the crew but for the captain and first mate of the Firecrackers took short enough to dispose of them, until that strange robot with a laser sword arrived. Ral thought for an instant that he would finally have some real fun after a while but in the end the one who stayed to fight was Doc. However that wasn?t the most important thing occupying the mind of the pirate but a topic much more strange and at the same time wonderful. 

As they ran through enemy territory Ral didn?t stop staring at Bridget. Indeed the only ones getting rid of the fodder appearing in front were only Jack and Kent who from time to time were shouting him not to slack off.

" Oi. "his voice was calm and gave the usual vibes of sluggishness that the red-haired guy tends to emit. The blonde navigator turned to look at him awaiting whatever could come out from the mouth of that man; most likely it would be something to tease her since apparently that was the only thing the males sailing on the ship agree to.

" W-what? "

" It?s true, you have huge knockers. You should let me grab ?em one of these d- "

*SMACK!*

An instant later Tiger D. Ral was running with a big bump on top of his head while trying to calm the pain with his hands, strangelly the hand that attacked him wasn?t Bridget?s but..." So, Bev. What was that for? "the guy asked with his monotone voice while his golden eyes got fixated on the mirror woman." You all should stop doing that. That?s called bullying. " that?s what she said  pointing at the blonde who was trying not to cry after that. But Tiger wasn?t paying attention, at least not to her words.

" You know, yours are also very b- "


*SMACK! *

A second blow to his head silenced the blaze man for an instant. "..... So what were we doing here again? "he questioned. Probably his brain was really that of a bird. Sweat drops appeared on the heads of the rest. How random can that bastard be?

" Woah, damn right. Hers are also very... "though the stare of the archaeologist stopped him from saying more.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 15, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "You want to leave that bad huh?" Livio ran up behind Jace and kicked the black box the boy was still holding from his hand. "Then Go and Die." BOOM!!! An explosion rings out above the two as the box bursts. "You made a promise kid, A contract that has been signed. And a man keeps his promises, no matter how hard, no matter how tough. You can't escape em." Livio grabbed Jace by the collar once more.
> 
> "You got some dark past you runnin from kid? That it?" Livio dropped Jace to the ground. "Then you're two cows short of a farm boy because everyone here on this crew has had a past life comparable to hell. So don't give me that "Happy Ass Club" Excuse." Livio looked down on the boy with the eyes of a man who'd been through hell more than once.
> 
> "You think you know pain kid? Kill a few folks? Still a few things? You said you'd been round pirates before. Probably made you do a few things. Well kid." Livio picked up one of his guns. "You wanna take revenge? You wanna kill yerself out of penance? What do you wanna do boy!? You wanna find your momma and poppa once again!? You wanna go back home and live a normal life! That it kid? What do you want!"



The explosion made his ears ring and his head shake. Shit, he'd almost died and the cowboy saved him. Again. Then he went on a tirade that hit just about every nerve Jace had.

"I..." Jace's heavy defences kicked in and he flew into a rage. He ran up to Livio, not afraid that he had a gun. He punched and kicked the man as he yelled at him.

"My mom is fucking dead! You know what it's like to see her dragged off kicking and screaming and then just hearing her in pain through closed doors? Fucking pirates like you! You'd kill a man just cos they looked at you funny!"

He continued to punch.

"I had had everything and I didn't appreciate it. I ran around and played all day with my friends. I had a mom and a dad that loved me. Now I have nothing. Fucking nothing! Their probably dead and I've got nothing left! I'm fucking 11 years old and I have nothing fucking left!"

His punches started to lose their power

"I had to kill people just to survive! I had to kill someone I called a friend and they looked up at me and smiled and I put a fucking spike through their chest. I had to kill him...I had to...I don't deserve anything!" finally the tears he had fought to hold back started to stream down his eyes. His punches slowed to almost nothing but then re-ignited with more power as his guilt just wouldn't let him go.

"You think I'm going to trust you just cos you're nice to me? One guy out of a fucking hundred? Fuck you and your motherfucking shit! You're probably the nice guy in a fucking act. All the rest are assholes and you're 'the guy I can trust', right? That's the way shit goes down. Fine, what the fuck do you want me to steal? Who do you want me to kill? I'll fucking do it and then you can sell me off when you find something better. Fuck it I don't deserve anything better. I'm trash! Worse than trash!"

Jace was spent and his arms flopped to his side and he fell to his knees. His tear stained face though looked up defiantly at Livios. 

"I'm nothing. Just fucking shoot me. Please." Jace looked down to the deck. He didn't want to die but he didn't really want to live either. He just wanted to go back....


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2012)

Vergil said:


> The explosion made his ears ring and his head shake. Shit, he'd almost died and the cowboy saved him. Again. Then he went on a tirade that hit just about every nerve Jace had.
> 
> "I..." Jace's heavy defences kicked in and he flew into a rage. He ran up to Livio, not afraid that he had a gun. He punched and kicked the man as he yelled at him.
> 
> ...



"A Man never sheds tears, He takes his pain and holds it inside. That's yer belief right kid?" Livio looks down at Jace. "You let yer tears out, let yer pain out, Ain't nothin wrong with that. You ain't trash kid, You did what you had to to survive, I've been there before... Ain't pretty, Ain't fun." Livio dropped to his knees and placed his hand on Jace's head.

"You tell me, Just who were the guys who hurt yah, took yer mother and father away. You tell me everythin and i'll handle the dirty work kid. Don't get yer hands dirty no more, forget all that past." Livio rubbed Jace's head as a father would to comfort his son. "You just let the adults handle it all kid... ain't no point in havin all that pain and sufferin inside... Ain't no point keepin it in." 

Livio put on his best fake smile, but this kid... he was a lot like him. Holding back everything to keep the pain below the surface, holding back his suffering to save face. "You wanna go see yer parent's again kid... Gimmie the word and I'll follow that contract of ours to the T you got it?"
Livio wrapped his arms around Jace to comfort him. "A real man always keep his promises to his friends... You remember that kid."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 15, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt. IV]​*​
[The Bone Eater Vs the Swords Dancer Pt.I]​

[LaSwann Castle]

Williams allowed a confused, flustered look cross his face as he dropped his arm to his side. The skeletal systems that were suspended just moments before shatter like glass baubles as they hit the coble stone street. One of those beady red eyes narrow on the man before him, but this ploy was just momentary as a false sense of knowing seemed to dawn on the lunatic’s face.  A wide grin splitting his features,  “You mean this old thing?” he asks slowly pulling a hand to the air and pointing at the heavy broadsword that clung to his back. Welser snorted that one sharp eye narrowing to a scowl of its own. The sound of bone echo as the rest Williams had was dropped to the ground,  “An acquaintance gave it to me.” he says as he pulled it from his back. * “Don’t be preposterous, I take that as you killed her.”* Welser replies as his fingers wrapped around two of the handles of the weapons he carried. 

Welser’s eye pops open with killer intent, he wasn’t going to allow Williams to speak or move for that matter, * “Dance of the White Lotus!”* and with that the old military hand vanished with a pulse of speed. * “Ballad of the Swans.”*, Welser’s form blurred here and there, but he was never in one spot before he appeared in another. Two silver slash rain up and down on Williams as one of the sabers dig deeply into his left collar bone as the other dug up though his stomach, the tips meet in Williams’ chest just left of his heart. * “That is for taking Knight Treesplitter’s life.”* the old knight barks, but to his surprise Williams merely smiles at him. Then a burning sensation ignites around his throat,  “I told you, I was given the toy.” Williams says as he begins to lift the elder man from his feet. ~ 

[Earlier, City Square]

 “Is that so?” Williams asks drawing a hand across his face, the blood that oozed from the gaping wound smears across his pale complexion while most of the rest is cast to the street they stood on. Gwen cast a nervous gaze toward the castle, her weapon shook in her hand and she wished that she’d had headed the call for the elites that Welser ordered.  “Taking you attention from your opponent can get you killed.” Williams’ voice was so close it sent panic coursing through the woman’s body, her instincts to pull away is halted, her body refusing to move from the spot she stood, its takes all the force she can muster to simply turn her head back to Williams who was now standing right in front of her and though she couldn’t cast her gaze down she could tell that Williams’ hand was resting on her abs. The truth was his hand had sunken pass her abs, and he was clenching her spinal column.

But as quickly as Williams’ had forced her body to shut down she feels herself relax as he pulled his hand free, that was a mistake Gwen thinks as she quickly draws her great sword down on the man. Williams merely grins though as he blocks the weapon with an open hand steel echoing off bone as he latched onto the blade, his free hand then wraps into the strap that held the woman’s breastplate in place, pulling he slams the flat of his head off hers, the jarring blow rattles the young woman sending her spiraling to the ground. In an effort to put distance between her and Williams, now that she was disarmed as well, she rolls on her stomach and tries to crawl away, even as her world started to dim.  “You have a fire in your belly girl.” Williams says his heavy shoe landing on the small of her back.  “But, there is a fear in you, a fear not present in these other fools.” he says rolling her over, slamming her weapon into the street by her head he reaches a hand down to her,  “Join me Gwenavire, and I’ll give you power.” he offers, it is the same offer he gives everyone, from Sabrina to Steelshanks before his ‘untimely’ demise. 

The thought seems silly to Gwen at first and she like the other was initially was going to reject and allow herself to slide into blissful death, but she feared it and it made her choice hesitant, in the end she takes Williams’ hand, but promptly losses consciousness as he pulled her from the ground.  “As long as you stay relevant to me.” he chuckles, his attention turns to a pirate that had just cut a Knight down.  “You, take her to my personal quarters.” he barks. ~~

[Present] 

Two feet plant firmly in Williams’ chest breaking his grip on Welser’s throat along with the two swords that are dug deeply in Williams’ body. * “None of my students would turn on their oath.”* he bites pulling two more of his swords after discarding the broken ones.  “So, that’s why you carry so many.” is the only thing Williams says as he dug his fingers into his body so he could extract the weapons that wanted to work their way around his torso, his voice was much more dead, more malicious. The lunatic was through playing. The clattering of the broken blades is the next thing that Welser can register before the sharp pain in his stomach blares to the front of his mind.  “Age hasn’t treated you well old man.” ~~~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2012)

So many years ago... The South Blue...

A thirteen year old Livio throws a bag over his shoulders, he's grown taller, nearly as tall as his own father, his body slowly starting to build into that of a mans. "Woo~ Pops!" Livio whistles, adjusting his black cowboy hat and looking up at the port town they had entered. "Ya sure this here is the south blue? Ain't never seen any building's this beautiful in the south blue." Livio chuckled. 

"Aye son, It's the south blue." Livio's father stepped up and placed his hand on his son's shoulder. "You two going to stand around and let me do all the work?" Justin smack Livio on the back as he drags a cart behind him, The boy too had grown into a fine young man. "Just lettin you get a head start ya bastard!" Livio chuckled, rushing off with a sack filled with tech. 

"Oi! You two be careful!" Livio's father shouts, watching the two boys run off into the city. "Damned kids... almost could swear they were related." Livio's father sighed, rubbing the back of his head. "HEY! DON'T JUST STAND AROUND AND GAWK! GET YER ASSES IN GEAR AND GET THE SHOP SET UP!" 
------------------------------------------------

The building's surrounding Livio and Justin stood high in the sky, they were made from a special wood that had the ability to continue to grow after it had been cut, so many of the early homes stretched towards the sky. "Ya know they got this wood from pops when he went to the grand line!" Livio smirked towards Jason. "Grand line huh?" Justin smiled back. "Aye! I'mma go there someday with my pops." Livio's smile grew "Someday, When he say's im ready... I'll getta go there. To tha land filled with tech and mystery." 

"Pfff..." Justin snickered, holding back his laughter. "OI! Don't mock me ya bastard!" Livio shouts, shaking his fist at Justin. "Just keep your eyes on the prize today Livio! No point in dreaming of a tomorrow you can't reach till you live through today!" With that, Justin rushed off into the town.

"Damn bastard..." Livio shrugged and took off running "How long pops?" Livio thought as he gazed upon the growing buildings, some reaching over 300 feet... "How long till i can sail with yah all round the globe..." "Hey, Star Gazer, Think you can clear your head long enough to help me sell this stuff!?" Justin shouts, standing outside a shop. "Quit Yer complanin! I've gotta lug this here bag of stuff round you just gotta empty cart to haul our stuff back in!"

Livio quickly caught up with Justin and the two soon entered the small "General Goods" Shop. "Whatcha think they buy here that we sell?" Livio asked, rubbing his chin. "I dunno, maybe some of that healing plant we got from the west? Or maybe some of that super soft wool we got from two islands over?" Justin smirked.

"Hello, May I help you two?" A young girl with long flowing silver hair stood behind the counter, she had just finished adjusting her apron when the two boys turned to look at her. "PFFFF!!!! she's wearing a mask!" Justin bursts into laughter, pointing at a black cloth covering half the girls face. "Forgive me, But i was in the middle of training when my mother asked me to watch the store.

"Oi! Livio, Ain't it funny?" Justin nudged Livio with his elbow. "Oi... Livio?" He turned to look at his friend, who simply stared doughy eyed at the young woman. "Livio is it?" The girl tilted her head as she stared back at the young boy. "A...Aye Ma'am... Livio Maskin, Son of Johnny Maskin." "Oh? The tradesman who comes to sell items here once in a while?" Livio nodded. "Yes Ma'am."

"Oi... Livio, you don't need to be so nice..." Justin whispered. "My name is Aiya Asano, It's a pleasure to meet you Mister Livio Maskin." "Y...Yes Ma'am..." Livio's face grew red as he flustered to think of what to say next. "Pl..Pleasure to meet you too."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Artificial Inferiority_​
"Good luck old man," Kent said to himself, casting one last glance over his shoulder. "You'll need it." He watched as Doc tried to kick through the hull of the mech and failed spectacularly.

"And people say I'm dumb," he said with a shake of his head. "You can't fight a metal robot by kicking it, you have to punch it. Or possibly head-butt it."

He stopped talking to himself as they approached the facility, more guards swarming around them in a desperate attempt to at least slow them down. It didn't work, Kent darting from enemy to enemy and blasting them away with high powered punches and kicks. 

Unfortunately, by the time they reached the entrance to the facility there was a heavy metal gate blocking their path. Kent, wary of Doc's recent failure to physically damage the mech, found Clemens' gaze. "Now would be a good time to do the mirror-thing."

The red-haired archeologist nodded and suddenly fell into the ground - Kent caught a reflective shimmer before she vanished completely. There was the sound of gunfire from within the facility, and a moment later the date began lifting up with a heavy grind. 

"Let's go, go, go!" Kent shouted, practically shoving Bridget through the slowly widening exit. He and Ral ducked under while Jack held the guards at bay, before sliding into the facility with a hearty "yohoho".

Before Kent had taken two steps however, he was met with a barrage of energy blasts.

"Yeah!" Came a mechanically amplified but still very human sounding voice. "Eat shit motherfuckers!"

Kent threw himself out of the way of another blast of energy and tackled Bridget to the ground. "Another one?" He asked nobody in particular, charging in the general direction of the energy bursts. "Shit!"

A huge blue mech leapt from the railing above them, landing with a thunderous crash. It fired several more shots of destructive energy from a cannon on its right arm before charging them.

"Come on you pirate shitheads!" Shouted the mech's pilot, giggling as she did so. "Who's gonna take on Sorie and her ATLAS, huh?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 15, 2012)

Atlant Island

Kaiser VS Jackie

Wrath of the Ds 

Dazed and confused from the explosion Kai wobbled around while unaware that Jackie of the Jungle was about to leap down and steal his heart. You know in the horribly bloody and murderous way a wildcat like Jackie would do. Kai was in condition to determine the danger he was in, but just like with most things..... Kai was running on instinct and DF powers alone. Subconsciously trough the disturbance in the force, his words as it's actually just air, he picked up on the threat of Jackie and her Lance of Longinus piercing trough the air as they aimed for his heart. 

"Lightning Roar!" He had no time for anything more subtle and precise, with his back against the wall he had to go with something  big and destructive to blast this flying assassination attempt away. His eyes once more crackled with lighntning before his it started to collect in his wide open mouth. With a loud yell a immense lightning strike spat up towards ancient Zoan. 

It collided into the tip of that monstrous weapon an slowed Jackie's descent but she just snarled viciously Kai's eyes went wide in shock when his senses had recovered and he saw that his defense, which was basically just his idea of an overpowering offense, was failing. What the hell was wrong with freak, she was barreling straight on and the ligtning coursing trough her weapon and body barely slowed her down. Did she have some kind of DF immunity against lightning after she shrugged of not just his earlier High Voltage attack but even his far more powerful Lightning Roar. That baby would've dropped the most powerful foes he faced up until now. 

Time that had seemed to slow to a crawl, sped up again and another explosion rocked what was left of Plato's. A storm of dust and wreckage fell over the battle site, obscuring the combatants from view. 

The form of a growling Jackie standing in a crater first came into view,  that spear of destiny of hers dripping with blood. Her nose picked up on the scent of blood, her eyes focusing on a more recently created hole in the wall where Kai emerged with a tattered tank top and a messed up shoulder. At the last possible moment, Kai reacted to the danger he was in and tried to dodge the strike by using a Wind Step and Wind Blastback combination that made for a wind boosted uncontrollable jump back. 

He ripped of the tattered rags that was once once his favorite, good thing he bought them in bulk, and bound a strip around the wound on his shoulder. Now topless, the fact that he wasn't making his pecks dance (for Jackie, Dianna, Adora and Edo) as had become part of his mating dance, showed how serious he was. It had just sunk in that this fight was going to be, simply put, *hard*. 

Hard as in, to life and death and without giving it his all he certainly wouldn't be walking away from this hellcat, opposed to just potentially. 

With those two monster momentarily not throwing lightning and death spears around, and with one of them wounded the Cannon Busters saw this as the opening they had been waiting for. The fight so far had exceeded their expectations but blessed with a dullness that rivaled the notorious Kai, they wrote it off as it all looking more impressive as it looked trough DF and fancy weapon theatrics. 

"Cannon Busters!" The leader of this particular brain trust yelled out. "Charge!" And he was first to lead this assault, he would aim for Kai while the others planned on pouncing on Jackie from different directions.

Sadly it never got that far. Kai was completely focused on Jackie as he pulled out his sword, the very same antique officer's sword he stole back on Steelport and while he clutched the weapon in his favored right. His left, which seemed to be functioning fine despite the wounded shoulder, was used to backhand the Cannon Buster leader. It was casually and in almost reflex manner that reminded one of batting away a fly that buzzed too close to your face. The end result was not that different, this pesky fly that was in his way was sent flying, with a trail of blood and teeth leading from launch site to impact site that was several blocks away. 

Seeing their leader fodderized like that froze the remaining two in their tracks. Probably the only thing that kept them from getting killed, as they seemed to have been just far away enough for them not to be on Jackie's radar. 

The next round was interrupted by a sudden and unusual sensation that overcame the more notable people present in what was once Plato's. Whatever it was, it was setting the hairs in their necks stand up. As if that primal part that was present in them was telling them sheer and utter chaos was about to envelop them. They had no idea how true that was, as a chair was heard scraping the floor as a certain individual got up from his seat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 15, 2012)

*So many years ago... The South Blue...*

"Yo! Livio! Earth to Livio!" Justin waved his hand in front of Livio's face. "Eh? What?" Livio looked around, he was outside the shop, Justin loading up a few crates into the cart. "We managed to sell everything man, So come on and get ready to head back to the ship with me alright!" Justin shook his head, loading up the last crate. "Y...Yeah... Sorry bout that, don't know where my head was..." 

Justin just shook his head. "You going soft on me Livio? Thought you were some kind of amazing fighter, beat by a girl with a single glance... pathetic." Justin scoffed, leaning on the cart as Livio looked back into the shop, watching Aiya help another customer.  "Shut up man, She's... I dunno.." Livio rubbed the back of his head. "Look, Ain't no point in dwellin.."Livio picked up the handle to the cart, lifting it off the ground and knocking Justin off balance.

"A little warning next time livio, Sheesh." Justin sighs, grabbing onto the back of the cart. "Now then, let's get this stuff back to your dad before he kicks our asses." Livio simply nods, Right!" 

--------

"So Aiya... Who was that boy i caught you staring at hmmm?" An older woman comments to Aiya, "Eh!? I wasn't staring!" Aiya's face turns bright red. "Oh, but you are at that age aren't you? Feeling a tingle in your chest and spine are we? Butterflies in our belly hmm?" The older woman giggles. "S...shut up! I'm a Ninja! We... We don't get those feelings...." Aiya looks down at her feet, clicking her heels together. "Ay... But you are also a woman, and women do get those feelings."


"He was... He's just passing through anyways..." Aiya sighs. "But the right woman can make a man do anything Aiya, Remember that."

________________________


"POP'S! WE'RE BACK!" Livio shouts. "Bout time ya brats! We've already got the shop set up and need some help loadin tha supplies! Getcha asses and move on it boys!" Livio nods. "Yah pops!" Justin just shakes his head. "No problem sir."

As Justin prepares to head to the ship, he hears something from behind him. "Pssst... Hey kid..." A man in a black robe summons Justin towards him. "I'm not kid and I'm busy." Justin was about to step away when... "The Black Rider sends me. He has a gift." Justin turns around and smirks. "About damn time."

______________________

One month passes, The crew prepares to leave for a new island.

"Well good work... We sold' mosta our stuff." Livio's father rubs his chin. "Though, Haven't seen Justin inna while, Anyone see that lil brat around?" The crew simply shake their heads. "Ain't seen that kid in a few days cap'n." Johnny nodded. "Alright, What about my son?" The crew shrugged and went back to breaking down the shop. "Damn it, Where could those bastards of mine gone..." 

The Other Side Of town-

"Aiya.... I... I don't want to go." Livio holds the young silver haired girl close. "It's okay, I'll see you again right?" Aiya smiled through her mask at him, one month and the two had grown close, Livio had found his first love, a woman of beauty that was unmatched by any other. 

"I dunno when i'm commin back Aiya." Livio adjusted his hat and looked down. "Then, How about this." Aiya hands Livio a package, wrapped with a red bow and white paper. "It's something my mother showed me how to make... You know... since you wear that hat..." Livio rips open the box and removes a black Pancho from it.

"It's... big." Livio comments, revealing the pancho to come down nearly to his ankles. "Heeheeeheee..." Aiya giggles. "You'll grow into it... I'm sure!" She smiled."I spose i will." Livio smiled, rubbing the back of his head. "Well now miss Aiya." Livio raised Aiya's hand with his and gave it a kiss. "I'll be headin to mah ship now. I'll wear this here pancho forever."

Aiya smiled back at him. "Then, as long as you have it with you, I'll know your feelings for me." The two stared at each other for a brief moment, thought it felt like an eternity... But Livio had to leave, with a bow and a Kiss the two parted ways, But what Livio would find, would scar him in more ways than one....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Calm before Storm*

---

Edo looked on at the fight with a look of exasperation. "_Hey, hey, at this rate they're going to destroy the entire street_..."

Though, entire street might have been an understatement, with the two going at the rate they were going. But from what it looked, the fight was probably going to be over soon anyway; it was clear Jackie was gaining the upper hand in this. Kai simply didn't have enough skill to fight against this type of opponent.

Of course, the lightning roar Kai used was impressive, but a poor choice of defense in that...it wasn't really a defense so much as Kai trying to blow her back with more attacking. "_Is he just fighting on instinct and his devil fruit powers here_?" Edo wondered to himself, sweatdropping as he saw the lance emerge from the blast, and continue charging towards Kai, before connecting an attack with his shoulder. Though slightly alarmed by the injury, Edo was sure Kai could handle at least this much even before the guy got back into shape. 

Thankfully, Kai had a certain group of bounty hunters to temporarily discharge the situation with their...antics.




> With those two monster momentarily not throwing lightning and death  spears around, and with one of them wounded the Cannon Busters saw this  as the opening they had been waiting for. The fight so far had exceeded  their expectations but blessed with a dullness that rivaled the  notorious Kai, they wrote it off as it all looking more impressive as it  looked trough DF and fancy weapon theatrics.
> 
> "Cannon Busters!" The leader of this particular brain trust yelled out.  "Charge!" And he was first to lead this assault, he would aim for Kai  while the others planned on pouncing on Jackie from different  directions.



Watching the Canon Busters bemusedly, Edo chuckled slightly as their leader got swatted away by Kai. "_Is that the sword from Steelport_?"

The Busters were pretty out of their depths here. The leader may have been somewhat competent (were it not for his severe lack of mental ability), but there was no way he could take out Kai on his own without support. And though he was correct in focusing more people on Jackie, a bunch of mooks wouldn't be enough against someone like _her_.



> Whatever it was, it was setting the hairs in their necks stand up. As if  that primal part that was present in them was telling them sheer and  utter chaos was about to envelop them. They had no idea how true that  was, as a chair was heard scraping the floor as a certain individual got  up from his seat.


Edo's smirk faded away immediately as his haki homed in on the guy getting up from his seat. "So it's him..." Edo mumbled. "And he was watching us the entire time...dammit."

A similar look of worry appeared on Diana's face, but she quickly replaced it again with her usual stotic expression. 

"So you sensed him too?" Edo asked, hopping down next to her.

Diana responded with a simple nod.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 16, 2012)

"Wow, they're really going at it."

_"I'm more surprised that we haven't gotten involved with their fight yet."_

"Don't worry, Larissa. I'm sure that will happen soon. I'm quite surprised that you have such an objective, however," Fluck said, turning around and looking at Larissa in shock. 

_"That wasn't what I meant,"_ Larissa replied, looking annoyed. _"Well, we've always had good luck dealing with D's so I suppose this is just a continuation of that. We've never met a proper member of that clan before, have we?"_

"Nope. From what I know of those guys, I wouldn't have gotten along with them anyway. They're too forceful for my liking. Still, I'm surprised that you know these two, Larissa," Fluck said.

_"I have a good memory. If I remember right, their bounties are over 100 million. Kaiser D. Winter and Jackie D. Roberts; they should be quite capable,"_ Larissa stated efficiently.

"Well, they definitely have the destructive power. I don't recall destroying property so brazenly like this when _I_ was a rookie," the Shichibukai said, sighing and shaking his head.

Larissa looked puzzled. _"You've destroyed unimaginable amounts of property, Fluck."_

Fluck shook his finger at Larissa, "You know I have a perfectly good explanation for that -"

The chaosman was interrupted when a man went sailing past him and crashed through the wall.

"Oof!" Fluck exclaimed, wincing. 

_"Looks like some bounty hunters tried to interrupt the fight,"_ Larissa observed in a conversational tone. 

"Ah well. I guess I'll step in a bit. It hurts my heart to see these poor saps get beaten up like that. They're just doing their job, after all," Fluck said. He got off his seat and started rotating his left arm while grabbing his left shoulder with his right. 

_"Hmm..."_ Larissa appeared doubtful, but she did not say anything else.

"Ah, just ignore me, guys," Fluck called out to the combatants, still spinning his left arm. "I'm just doing some warm ups." Of course, these 'warm-ups' were actually completely unnecessary, but nobody needed to know that.

As he said that, one of the Cannon Busters, who had been holding onto his gun, slightly lost control of his grip due to the shock of this strange newcomer. His finger knocked against the trigger and a bullet blasted out of the barrel. It traveled in a straight line, directly on-course to open a new hole in Jackie's forehead, but the pirate captain managed to duck in time, and the bullet merely grazed her slightly. 

Meanwhile, the roof above Kai's head shook, and promptly collapsed without any further warning.

Fluck was not interested at all in directly interfering in this fight - it was too difficult to regulate his own power so that the fight wasn't instantly over. But, he could easily achieve his objective with some help from these bounty hunters. He was quite curious to see what these rookies were capable of, and these bounty hunters could do the job if they had a little help.

"Be careful out there!" Fluck called out, cupping his heads around his mouth.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jul 16, 2012)

Taskforce Infinite Justice Post-Timeskip Arc 1: Thieves Guild of Lohan

The sea waves crashed against the Lady Absolute Justice as it sailed across the sea at a steady clip. Aboard the fine vessel there was a marine untying ropes on the main sail rigging; taking the ship into a more leisurely sailing speed. Another was steering the ship, another few were running about fulfilling various tasks, but the majority were now standing at attention. Row after row of marines, hardened from their time in the Grand Line, awaited their newest mission assignment. Indeed, the newly promoted captain Kenneth had done well whipping the normally worthless marines into shape. Even the weakest of the crew held the strength of a Commander. The front row of men was of yet higher class, a group of newly appointed captains and commanders. Facing the captains at the front of the assembly was Vice-Admiral Cecelia, Commodore Setsuka to her right.

"Salute!" Setsuka said. All hands raised 3 fingers at an angle to their temples. "At ease!" The hands just as quickly fell.

"Very well," Cecelia said after taking in the marine throng. "The time has come for you all to be debriefed on our latest assignment. We are but an hour's tour from the port city Duprort of Lohan country. Normally we would have far more time to prepare, but Lohan Country is an important ally of the World Government, and they wish for us to act immediately. I know it is unreasonable, but you'll just have to bear it. I presume you are all aware why the country is of such great importance?" Three beats passed as the marines assented silently. Cecelia continued, For those who do not, I will inform you. Lohan is a country well known for its natural resources, gold, silver, silk, diamond and so on. It is a thriving country that grows richer by the day, and rightfully so. The port we will be visiting first is abundant with merchants. 

Note that I said visiting, not disembarking. That is because we will be maneuvering The Lady Justice into a nearby forest and getting off there. It is critical to the mission that the enemy not know that we are coming. Which brings me to the enemy." Cecelia scrunched her  eyes a bit and pinched the arc of her nose before continuing. "To be frank, this group has caught us completely by surprise."

"Less than six months ago, there was not a cloud in the sky for the people of Lohan. Only recently has a thieves' guild  surfaced, seemingly out of nowhere. A country is bound to have it's rats among the populace, but not like this. The thieves' guild has taken over in the last six months. They have overpowered the militia, and act as if they are kings. The people are at their mercy. What's more frightening is how long it took to find out about this. News of such events would normally reach the marines days after they occurred. And yet, the thieves have kept a tight clamp on all information leaving the island. All messenger seagulls and ships are checked, and thieves' guild members stowaway on all outward vessels with instuctions to kill anyone who talks. Whoever the leader of this group is, he is both crafty, callous and ruthless. But most frightening is this. Setsuka, please hand out the pertinent information."

A lone sweat drop fell down Setsuka's brow.
"Yes maam," she said, as evenly as she could. She passed out a pamphlet around ten pages long to each of the captains in the front row before returning to Cecelia's side. After a minute for the men to look it over, Cecelia cut in.

I have never met a better information gatherer than Setsuka. Yet despite her efforts, we have discovered nothing. No numbers, no methods, no members. The sole source of information was from a brave merchant who nearly died in the process of informing us. And it shows. Indeed, those pamphlets are a far cry from the dictionaries she normally hands out." Setsuka blushed slightly, but remained still.

"Our objective is to identify the thieves guild and capture every member. If they resist, lethal force is allowed. Because we know so little about the guild, the first objective is to gather information. All commanding officers save Kenneth will dress as tourists and try to learn all they can without arousing the guilds attention. We will each keep a baby Den Den Mushi to maintain communication. Kenneth himself will remain with the bulk of our forces in the forest, whom will be waiting for my word to move out.Normally I would send the scouting group for recon, but we can take no chances. Without knowing anything save the enemies' exceptional strength, I could not risk anyone less than my top officers to the job. You all have been taught in basic scouting protocol, so it hardly matters. Just make sure to act aloof and normal."

"Once we learn of their base's location, we will march on it swiftly, before the guild catches word. We will attack at full power, take the base, and run clean up the next few days. A number of men will remain to protect our ship. A good number more will be dispatched to guard the various piers when we siege the base to prevent the criminal's escape after the base is taken.

"There is little else to say. We will be docking in an hour's time. Maneuver the ship as I command. Dismissed!" Cecelia turned to the sea as the men dispersed. She already noticed the island on the horizon. The arrival of a ship would not go unnoticed, but it couldn't be helped. To that end the marine sails and other distinguishing features had been replaced for the time being. It would only be a matter of time before the ship was found and revealed, but hopefully they'd be done by then-

The ship suddenly jerked, as if it had hit a large rock. Setsuka grabbed the rails to balance herself while Cecelia stood with arms crossed, glaring. A Sea King rose up from the water, white scales covering it's massive, snakelike torso. It's tail wrapped twice around the ship, a plume of sharp red quills the size of arrows at the end. It's face had two mouths, one above the other, and ten massive horns. The beast let out a mighty roar as the crew hurried to react.

Cecelia was the fastest. She put her palms on top of each other as they turned to lava, deep red liquid and pure black charcoal that gave off the heat of hell itself. "Crimson Queen!" Cecelia yelled as her arms formed together as one and erupted. The mass of magma grew and grew in an instant to several stories tall, taking the shape of a humanoid dragon with a crown atop its head. The magma dragon shot at the sea creature too fast to dodge, and burned straight through its massive maw, leaving not even bones left of its head. The remains collapsed into the sea as the crew stared in awe.

"So much for that monster of the grand line," Cecelia said nonchalantly.

"That was amazing, Vice-Admiral Cecelia!" Setsuka offered. "But... your magma is destroying the ship." Cecelia lightly covered her face after observing the magma that had set ablaze everything within 20 feet of her, and had already melted through the floor of the durable marine ship.




Almost an hour later, and having prevented serious damage to their ship, the Marines had set dock in the forest, and a short time later the Commanding officers had reached the west gate of the walled town. After flashing false passports and 5000 beli apiece, they were let inside by the guards. They opened to a commercial city street, full of venders for swords, trinkets, foods and all other various odds and ends. three or four beggars from the nearby street corners converged on them, but they were quickly shooed off. The disguised marines broke off into groups of 1-2 people and began to look around, playing the part of an eager tourist group. Their mission had begun. And several blocks away, with the eyes of a hawk, a figure on a clock tower looked down on those below.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2012)

*So many years ago... The South Blue... Livio's Scars*

Livio was running through town, a smile on his face the pancho he had blowing in the wind. "Hahahahaha!" Livio jumps up to smack a low hanging sign and laughs more. "Ain't nothin like it!" He shouts. "Ain't nothin like this feelin!" The towns people smile as they see him, they've grown used to seeing livio this last month and know exactly what he was talking about. 

"HEY POPS!" Livio shouts. "Where yah at! I got awesome news!" Livio chuckles, rushing up to his ship. "Oi! Pops!" Livio stops, scratching his head. "Hey! Why ain't he answerin?" Livio shrugs and steps onto the ramp to the ship but slips and flips backward onto the docks. "Nng... The hell?" Livio looks up to see a deep crimson puddle on the ramp. "H...Hey... Ain't that?"

The young boy's eyes widen. "POPS!!!!" Livio rushes to his feet and leaps over the puddle of blood, rushing onto the ship. "POPS!" He shouts again, reaching the deck of the ship he stops. "W...what... What the hell is this!?" It was a sight he was wished he'd never  seen... Blood coated his fathers ship as if it were the natural color, puddles formed like water after a storm.

The bodies were strewn about in all directions, some with daggers sticking out from their backs, some with swords impaled through their chests. All of the crew that he had been with for the last two years, dead, right before his eyes. He saw his friends, his family looking as if they were slaughtered like cattle. 

"POPS!!!" Livio screams, rushing through the bodies and blood, "GAH!" Livio slips on the blood, falling face first and sliding across the deck. "GAAH!!!" He screams, blood splashing into his mouth. "DAMN IT!" His eyes well with tears as he tries to stand and slips into the body of the first mate. 

"Darrus...." Livio looks into the dark skinned mans eyes, Darrus, The one who had taken Livio in when his Father was too busy... Darrus the man he had grown to view as an uncle... "Damn it... DAMN IT!!!" Livio gripped his jeans and fought back the tears. "I can't... I gotta get to pops!" He stood up, slipping and stumbling on the blood as he finally reached the door to his fathers office.

"POPS!" Livio throws the door open but there is nothing, only blood. No bodies to be found... "He's gotta be here somewhere... Pop's wont die that easily... he's gotta be..." Livio rushed to the other side of the cabin, he slipped and slided on the blood but was able to stay on his feet. Throwing open the door he went down stairs, if his father wasn't in his office, than the bedroom...

"POPS!" Livio shouts, bodies strewn across the stairs make it difficult to walk down. "Shit..." Livio loses his footing and falls to the bottom of the steps, "Gah... my leg..." Livio reaches down and grabs his leg to find a dagger piercing it. "Shit... Shit... This ain't no good!" Livio grips the blade and rips it from his leg. "Damn it... POPS!" Livio crawls down the hallway, gripping a door handle to help him stand. 

"POPS!" He screams and hears no answer. "DON'T COME THIS WAY LIVIO!" Finally! A voice! His dad's voice! "I Ain't gonna listen to you pops!" Livio limps down the hallway, "DAMN IT BOY! I said don't come this way!" His father shouts again. "Shut up you old man!" Livio screams, Finally throwing open the door to his fathers cabin. 

"Oh? Bad boy, not listening to your father." Livio's eyes widened, his father tied down to his own desk chair, swords sticking out of his shoulders and legs... but they were no normal swords... they appeared to be made from cards... And the one holding the next blade meant to kill his father? 

"What... WHAT THE HELL IS GOIN ON JUSTIN!!!!!"


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2012)

*Angelic Forces*
*Theo D. Angel*












One figure is standing in the middle of a foggy, war-torn area. Ugly dead bodies laying all around him. Burned into the skin of their bald skulls is a jolly roger of an even uglier man. Only one other person is alive, now panting heavily while clutching a deep wound on his abdomen.

*"360 million beri was it?"* the taller of the men utters, looking down at the wounded man with a mixture of pity and disgust. *"Either Bismark is getting generous in his old age or terribly impatient. I am guessing the second."* He slowly lifts his left sword up and makes a twisting motion, making all the blood on it splash to the ground.
*
"Now, I am normally not this ruthless. I would mostly just knock you out, cut down a few of your men and give you to the marines, but then you had to go around and kill everybody in this town."*

The wounded man then suddenly tenses up, feeling a cold chill down his back. And not without reason. The unharmed man now seemed a lot bigger then before. Not physically, but something made the wounded captain shrink down to the mental size of an ant.

*"Not just any town might I add, but the home town of one of my trusted subordinates."*

The wounded man was now sweating like a pig to the slaughter, his eyes desperately spinning around in his socket, trying to find an escape. To no avail.

*"Now normally, I would be nice enough to make the subordinate in question take care of you and your band of wussies. He would really have no problem pealing the skin of your bones himself." *

The bigger man now stood face to face with the man now reduced to a cowardice boy, bathing in his own piss, blood and sweat.

"Pl-please..don't kill me!" he cried out while snot and tears streamed down. "Just let me go..please, I beg you, just let me live!"

*"But you had the audacity to stab him in his sleep while he was visiting his family."*

A disgusted snarl appeared on the taller mans features, and the chilling atmosphere disappeared. He then turned around and started walking away.

*"You are not worth it, piece of shit pirate scum."*

The degraded piece of meat gasped and hulked, but before the other man had walked more then a few yards, he has on his feet, charging at him with a thunderous roar. Maybe he thought it would scare the other man enough to get in a deadly attack. Maybe he was tempted by the minuscule chance of beating a yonkou, but the result would not have been any different. A sigh escaped the taller mans mouth, and the sun shining through a crack in the clouds revealed his identity. _Theo D. Angel, Yonkou._

*"King of Hou..."*


On board his ship

*"What a mess."* He normally never talked to himself, unless he was thinking about his daughter. And that was exactly what he was doing. In his hands, he watched the picture of a smiling girl on a wanted poster. *"I never wanted this for you.."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2012)

*So many years ago... The South Blue... Livio's Scars*

"What the hell is going on Justin!? Weren't you my friend!? What the hell? Why are yah stabbin my pops!!" Justin sighed. "You're such a fool Livio... Honestly, You think I cared about your dad??" Justin stabs the sword into Johnny's gut. "Honestly Livio, you were truly my friend... I was going to spare you the sight of this and simply burn the ship to the ground before you were done with your whore... But it seems i miscalculated." 

"Why... WHY JUSTIN!" Livio screams. "Why? It's obvious isn't it? I was using your father to gain something.. However, since your father was unable to find it, I had to use... other means." Justin sighed and turned to Livio. "You see, I wanted a devil's fruit. Any one of them would do, but your father just wouldn't trade them." He looked back to Livio's father.

"You're a tradesman who refuses to deal in devil's fruits, How can such a man exist?" Johnny just shook his head. "I wont give out that kinda power... not to yer kind... not to anyone..." "Pops! Don't talk!" Livio tried to step forward but the pain from his would shot up his leg and dropped him to his knees.

"Honestly... Such a stubborn family." Justin sighed. "I spent one month training to master this power, it came in handy to slaughter that idiotic crew." Justin looked down upon Livio. "Now Livio, Why don't you just leave, I have work to finish here." Livio shook his head. "I ain't leavin without my pops..." Justin shrugged and let out a sigh. "Honestly... Livio, It's time for you to leave, if you don't, I'll have to kill you." 

"I TOLD YOU I AIN'T LEAVIN WITHOUT MY..." Livio's eyes widened, his sentence was cut short, his body, he felt cold, Looking down Livio saw four daggers buried deep in his chest. "D...Damn it..." THUD! Livio dropped to the ground, eyes wide open. 

"Wellp... I suppose I'm done here. As a favor to you Livio I'll spare you and your father." Justin walked over to the body of his best friend. "But, Just remember... Don't come looking for me Livio. I don't want to have to kill that lovely whore of yours." Livio watched as Justin's figure slowly faded out of existence, everything turned black and cold... 

______________________________________

"Livio... Wake up son... Livio!" His father's voice echoed in his head, Calling to him, piercing the dark veil that had fallen over Livio. "Pops...?" Livio's eyes slowly opened to a world of bright lights all around him. "Nnng... Where are we pops...?" Livio held his hand over his eyes as they slowly adjusted. "We're in the hospital son, You've got a visitor so i'll be takin my leave."

"Wait... a Visitor?" Livio turned to his right as his eyes focused in on a silver haired girl standing next to him. "Aiya!" Livio shouts, quickly gripping his chest. "Don't shout so loud... Your right lung was pierced by one of the daggers. You're lucky they missed your heart!" Livio gripped Aiya's hand and sighed. "I'm not that lucky.. if he'd just killed me... I... Damn it..." Livio's eyes welled up with tears once more.

"It's okay-" "NO IT AIN'T! IT AIN'T NEVER GONNA BE OKAY TILL I KILL THAT BASTARD!!!" Livio shouts. "Livio Please... it'll be okay" "Don't give me that crap! Get the hell outta here! You ain't got no clue what happened!" "Livio don't shout at-" "GET THE HELL OUTTA HERE!" Aiya clenched her fists and ran out of the room.

"A bit harsh wasn't it son." His father comments, stepping back into the room. "I ain't never gonna rest till i get that bastard pops... I'mma get strong, I'mma master all sorts of new tech... I'll get him and pay him back twenty fold for this!" Livio gripped his chest, finding it harder to  breathe. "I can't... I can't drag her in pops... I gotta make sure she don't ever come near me again... Can't have Justin draggin her in..." Livio struggled to catch his breathe. "I ain't ever gonna let anyone get involved in my fight..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2012)

*[Atlant Island, Plato?s]​*​
[The Will of D, Break in the Action]​

[Plato?s]

_?That was a lot more current than I?m used too?_ Jackie thinks to herself as the dust started to settle, that visceral growl reverberated off the crater she had crated and bounded around giving it the effect of a vile purr. Sparks fire between the fingers on her left hand causing the muscles to react on their own and she shakes the hand clenching a fist a time or two. Standing back to her full vertical base a light steam pours from her shoulders, and a grin splits her lips while  the scent of Kai?s blood leaked into the air and fills her olfactory. Her eyes cut toward the fresh hole that he had recently created and Kai?s frame pulls from the darkness; no worse for wear then he ever was and it almost seemed he was more upset over his shirt being torn than the wound that Jackie?s Lance had inflicted. Unhindered by the fact, Kai simply rips the shirt from his body and before discarding the bulk of the ruined clothing he tears another strip free. 

As he ties his shoulder up he catches Jackie?s glare, the evil she devil puts an exclamation on the statement by drawing the tip of her spear across her tongue and drinking down some of Kai?s blood, this made Kai?s feelings about this fight sting true even greater. This woman wasn?t playing and nothing less than his head on a silver platter would sate her. 

The pause in action causes gears to turn in motion, gears that were about to get a boost in the probabilities department as the Canon Busters chose this exact moment to attack, their leader is the first to charge in rallying his men as he targeted the wounded Kai [Momentary pause for an inner monolog moment; shouldn?t leader?s charge the uninjured to boost the confidence of his men?  -> anyway back to the action] but neither Kai or Jackie paid this little piss ant any mind, Kai didn?t even unlock his gaze and while he pulls the ancient looking sword from its slumber he back hands the man turning him into a projectile, his rapid exit (complete with trailing blood and loose teeth) causes the other two mercs to pause in their tracks, they figure their luck with the woman would be less forgiving and they slowly back away. All this, however, finally pulls the attention of the biggest dog in the room and Fluck finally makes his presence known, though neither Jackie nor Kaiser paid him the first look as they are focused on the other. 

Pulling her spear to her other hand Jackie twists the Lance and it?s body flashes with a glow and with a pull she segments the weapon into three pieces connected by a long fibrous material. ~  

[Rooftop] 

Dianna?s eyes widen, through all the chaos that had been going on around them, her keen instincts and eyes had failed to pick out the one combatant in the bar that could with little effort raze the entire island alone. How in the world could everyone miss one of the infamous warlords? Those green eyes quickly shift to the thief as she felt his gaze. Their eyes just briefly meet and she quickly returns to her calm demeanor. The question the young man posed was rather bare boned, but to the point. Yes she had noticed Fluck, though she didn?t have to admit it wasn?t until he stood. But the worry of a Shichibukai being present ever hanging in the back of her mind, she could only shake her head in reply. Going back to her book Dianna is forced to stop as a single shot rings out, her eyes instantly cut pass Edo and to the bar, Jackie?s head was twisted at a hard angle and her body was hunkered down, thankfully it seemed that the sporadic shot was avoided though Kai wasn?t as lucky as a portion of the roof fell atop him.

Sweat wells on Dianna?s brow as Jackie slowly straightened back out, the wound was extremely shallow and the bleeding was minor, but that mattered little with Jackie, especially if she saw her own blood.  ?Tell me kid, have you ever heard of feral rage?? Dianna asks while pulling her glasses from her face, a moment later she was nervously biting down on the left ear rest. ~~ 

[Atlant Harbor] 

A strange ship makes port and its large silver anchor splashes down heavily in the harbor?s calm waters. The large white sails of the ship are quickly drawn up by its crew the red bared crosses that adorn them quickly being hidden from view.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Minus the Rockets and it sails on water not the sky



The young harbor master quickly steps up to the ship as a cloaked figure falls in front of him, he cries with a started gasp as the figure straitens up. What the young man initially thought was a hooded cloak was instead a high collared cloak dark crimson in color, the man?s messy hair falls over his red headband and obscure most his features, save a single glaring crimson eye. A bronze clawed gauntlet parts the cloak showing off buckled lined clothing, though it was the strange gun the man?s other hand rested on that brought the most fear and curiosity, ?S-sir, its ill advised to make shore at the moment.? He mumbles lowly as the red clad man allowed his arm to fall back to the side, the silence straining the situation. ?There is a-a fu-fight between two Supernovas going on at P-Plato?s.? he adds nervously. 

But again the red wearing man merely looks down at him, ??? the man goes to speak, but he finds that his voice wouldn?t budge, more so his entire body felt heavy and warm. Gasping he looks up pass the man to the ship behind him, flanking the gangway on either side men clad in silver armor and wearing white brandish swords, daring any one to attempt to board their vessel, but it wasn?t they that tore at the man he could feel a gaze and a powerful one at that. Further pass them in the shadows he faintly sees the cherry of a cigarette burning in the darkness. The feeling he had comes form that void and a single eye seems to open, the iris white and focused, the man can?t help but gurgle as foam froths at the corners of his mouth. As his eyes rolled to the back of his head he collapses to the ground.  ?Search the city, if Fluck is here it?s not for Jackie or this Kaiser fucker.? a raspy voice booms, back at the dock the man in red is already gone. ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2012)

*[Party Animals, Firecracker/Love Pirate Joint Arc]​*
[Two of One Mind, Doc/Hector]​

A brown dressed man sits hunkered over a steaming cup of tea, on occasion his eyes drift from tea and his mind moves beyond his thoughts as he pulls his attention toward the party that was going on around him. He had only known Mari for some few months, his eyes follow her twirling form as she danced elegantly despite being more than a few into a third keg of rum. A thick eyebrow rises lightly, he never quite understood how such a petite farmed girl could drink so much, yet still be so fluent in her motions. Most people that had drank that much would do good just to lie around, much less go into a fever pitched dance routine. The lone eyebrow slowly settles back down as the young lady apparently thought it was too hot in the room, and layer by layer her clothing drops off until she is in nothing more but her undergarments  “And here I thought it was vodka that make people’s cloths fall off.” Hector muses as Marie then eyes on Kent whom was sitting, no more of lying in a seat.

‘Honestly’ came from Hiro a second time as their feisty Captain danced her way to the equally drunk Captain of the Firecracker Pirates. Climbing on him she begins to slowly dance as her body morphed into her hybrid form, Hector’s eyes lightly glaze as Hiro decided it was time to leave, seemed the boy was going off to train yet again. As he vanished Hector turned back to his tea as the white haired man of the Firecracker Pirates walked over and sat down by him.  “If your captain isn’t careful, Kent my bed her.” he says trying to strike a conversation up. Doc, as he was known to the Firecrackers [Save Bridget whom knows his true self and Clemens whom helped him reconcile his past], pulls a cup of tea to his lips as he turns to the bar. Hector’s dark eyes cuts toward the Linen Man, a look of indifference shown in them,  “The Captain is a grown woman, her choices are hers.” he replies, this notion a similar one Doc would share, makes the white haired man crack a smile. Hector sets his tea back down and turns his swivel chair toward Doc, he locks his dark brown eyes with the man’s pale yellow eyes and Doc freezes, he felt the man probing his soul, but the sensation that made his hair stand on end is a brief one and Hector slowly turns back to the bar, what he saw laid a heavy burden on his soul.  “You’re appearance beguiles your age greatly son.” he states, his mind now clearly on what he saw in Doc. If he were still a judge, nay even a Marine he would engage this man in combat this instant.

 “You have sharp eyes friend.” Doc says pushing his Fedora back allowing those two lone strands to fall unruly into his face. Hector shuddered on the inside, but he told himself that old Shiruba here was atoning for his sins already, and that the majority of his past couldn’t be blamed on him.  “It’s merely a curse I’ve been burdened with; I pay for it as you pay for the sins of your past.” he replies lowly. Doc’s smile slowly fades and he hunkers over his tea as Hector hunkers over his.  “What? Do you know me? Who are you?” he asks in a hushed tone, not from fear or anger. He has reconciled with what he did in his youth. This was out of curiosity; could this man be from his home? Did he know his family? Was he family? Are all thoughts that ran through Doc’s head.  “I”,  “No son, I’m don’t know you nor am I from your home. My name is Victor Von Schr?dinger; though you man know me better as the Hanging Judge.” Hector softly replies answering Doc’s entire question as if he knew what the young man was thinking.

Doc’s eyes widen as he stared into the redness of his tea, he had indeed heard of the Hanging Judge, though he heard he was killed years ago by the Marines. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - *

---

Edo's eyes narrow as the Shichibukai gets up and begins flexing. His thief senses immediately perked up as the Canon Buster lifted up his gun and made a shot towards Jackie, which she quickly managed to narrowly dodge, and as the rooftop above Kai collapsed on him. His keen eye hovered around the Bounty Hunter, and on the roof, to check for the possibility of any wires being placed. "_Hm...no wires at all...so a Devil Fruit ability, then. But what kind of ability is that_?"

In any case, this was getting serious now. The Shichibukai was clearly still being playful around them, but it was quite clear that he had no intention of letting them survive. "_Dammit Adora, use that flashbang I gave you_!" Edo sighed. He personally did not want to get involved in this; he was a thief, not some kind of warrior or pirate. This wasn't his thing, but he'd have to step up eventually if Adora doesn't use that thing soon. Though, there was another problem; how were they getting Kai out of  there? He'd definitely still be intent on fighting Jackie. "_This is such a headache_."

_“Tell me kid, have you ever heard of feral rage?”_

"Yes, but what does that have to do with anything?" Edo asked, raising an eyebrow at her sudden change in tone. What was the deal with her? One moment she's calm, the other she's cold, and the next she looks worried.

Edo moved his eyes back onto Jackie:

_As he ties his shoulder up he catches  Jackie’s glare, the evil she devil puts an exclamation on the statement  by drawing the tip of her spear across her tongue and drinking down some  of Kai’s blood, this made Kai’s feelings about this fight sting true  even greater._

"...is she by any chance a Devil Fruit user as well?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2012)

*[TFIJ, Island of Lohan/ Thieves Guild Arc]​*​
[Too Big to be Inconspicuous, Commodore Kenneth Forescythe]​

Kenneth stood proudly on the deck of the Lady Absolute Justice, his large tree like arms folded over his barrel like chest. A grin crossed his hardened chiseled face as a light breeze caught the white Marine Coat that portrayed his rank, flapping in the wind the Marines before him can see the black coat and cloths the man wore underneath. His one good eye focuses across the entirety of the group (his other eye is merely injured, not gone. He wears an eye patch to allow it to heal properly), the blazon scar that ran down the left side of his face and partially obscured by an eye patch is cherished as his greatest trophy. One that he received protecting ‘his queen’ in the line of duty. Kenneth is the first to realize that the door had opened and his blue eye cuts toward the sound, his queen was leading the Vice Admiral their way. That grin widened a bit, he had promised Setsuka when they first met that he’d turn this bunch of slack jawed panty waist into a feared crew, and to that end he had succeeded. The TFIJ quickly became one of the most feared Marine Outfits in the Grand Line. 

 “Salute!” she, his Queen, barked and he and the rest of the Marine’s complied, and soon they were told they could be at ease, so allowing his arms to fall he folds them behind his back and equally spreads his footing. ~ 

[Mission Description]

Kenneth’s head snapped to the large sea monster as it threatened to destroy the ship and probably devour them one and all, but before Kenneth could make the first move, their Captain, Vice Admiral Cecelia, quickly handles the situation. Though she inadvertently set their ship ablaze with her burning hot lava, most of the crew sweat drop before they set about to put the blaze out.  As time ticked by and the flames reused to die Kenneth’s ire rose and rose until he couldn’t take it anymore, his wild hair snaps as he discards his white coat and charges into the blaze, a blue aura starting to coat his body. “Wonder what the Commodore is about to do?” one Marine asks pulling Setsuka’s attention to the buffoon, she rolled her eyes as she could only imagine what the brute had in mind.  “Just get back to wo..” but she slowly closed her mouth as he leaped into the air, * “IMPACT!”* he roars as he vanishes over the railing, though four fingers can be seen clamping onto a portion of the railing. * “WAVE!”* he again roars.

In the next instant the whole ship heaves and dips down, a roaring hiss is heard as the flames are snuffed, “HE’S going to sink us!” one Marine shouts, but the ship was far too large to be sunk that easily. And it soon bounds back up and rocks violently for several minutes before settling back down and leveling out. Kenneth hung from the side of the ship, a huge grin splitting his grimace, * “Aye, th’ far b’ oot!”* he shouts above the crew yelling at him as he climbed back aboard. ~

[Lohan Forest]

Kenneth sat on a tree, which he pushed over for a seat, still soaked to the bone. A look of boredom crossed his features. That one lively eye staring into the distance, “Sir, what are we to do?” one Marine asks. Kenneth drew his one good eye that his way, * “Ye herd wut th’ Vice Cap’ain sed.”* Kenneth replies, his eyes cutting back to the horizon under beyond which the city was located. “Yes sir.” The man replied, he knew what the mission was, he was just trying to get the Commodore’s attention focused, as Kenneth was notorious for going on tirades to get the mission completed. ~

*[A Small Conversation, Atlant Island]*​
[Speaking Frankly, Dianna/Edo]​

 “…. is she by any chance a Devil Fruit user as well?”

The question rung around Dianna’s head and she allowed the hand that lightly held the glasses to her mouth fall. It clasped with the other just in front of her chest, and she rubbed them slowly as she watched Jackie slowly pull a hand to her head, then her memories fell back to the first time she had laid eyes on Jackie she was little more than a rabid animal back then when she went in that form, just under a year later Jackie’s control over that form was much better, much more controlled and fierce, in other words she was scarier now tenfold a hundred time over than then. Dianna’s bright green eyes cut to the young thief and she pulled her glasses from her mouth, folding them down she slides them between her ample cleavage,  “Kid, you have no idea.” she replied, her eyes tracing back to the husk of a bar. Her mind rolled just a bit, this kid was sharp and seemed to know a lot, how could he not have known that Jackie was a Zoan Devil Fruit user.

 “Just watch, Mr. Thief.” she says her eyes motioning to Jackie,  “There are only a few things that trigger this quicker than her own blood.” ~~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2012)

*Jace*

“I ain’t ever gonna let anyone get involved in my fight!” Jace said stubbornly as Livio tried to comfort him. His fists clenched hard as he recalled all he had to go through. “I don’t care how long it takes, I’ll get stronger and beat the shit out of them. I’m not a kid anymore so don’t fuckin treat me like one. Kids don’t kill people.”

It was true that he had done a great deal of growing up in a short space of time but his eyes still widened in excitement at the prospect of doing anything ‘fun’. Trouble was, that now he repressed just about any positive feeling but even through that, Jace couldn’t help the hope from building up inside him. Livio seemed genuine, he seemed like a good guy; but after the year of hell he’s been through with pirates he tried to quell the feeling. “I don’t trust you!” he said trying more to convince himself than anything else. 

His actions spoke louder than his words. If that were really true he’d have torn up the contract and walked off the ship. He didn’t. He stayed. 

“I’m fucking hungry! Where’s the kitchen so I can fix myself something?” he said in a veiled attempt to try and get Livio to make him some food. He could cook but after one too many times of making himself sick, he really would prefer someone else to do it. Problem was his pride was too big for him to ask.


*Vergil*

He had gotten this far relatively undetected, deciding to take the rear entrance to the castle, not because he wanted to avoid a fight but simply becauseit seemed more scenic. He wasn’t drawing too much attention to himself and the screams from behind him were a siren loud enough to draw most of the forces towards it. 

“So, you’re with them are you?” an very tall man with an odd sword and a chain sat in the grass of the courtyard as Vergil was about to make his way up the stairs to the castle. Vergil glanced at him briefly and kept ascending.

“Not much of a talker. I get that.” The big man yawned and stood up, “but I can’t let you go into the castle. Why are you even here? Why are you terrorising this island.”

“I am doing no such thing. I’m merely killing time whilst the other members tear through the island - for what purpose I do not know but anyone who is foolish enough to stand in my way is dealt with accordingly.” Vergil looked towards the castle “I assume you have a library.” 

“Huh? Uh…yeah. But I really can’t let you in the castle.” The tall man scratched the back of his head in confusion. 

“Regardless of your will, that particular event will occur.” Vergil said about to take another step when the tall man bounded the stone railing and stood in front of the seemingly soulless man.

“Silent but cocky. Ok tough guy, let’s see what you got.” The man put the chain on his sword, which spun around it as he swung. 

“You remind me of my brother.” Vergil said, a drop of malice coming into his voice. “Any chance that you had of seeing tomorrow has vanished.” Vergil said hand on his sword, waiting for the first move from his opponent.


*Overkills!

The Island of Indiana*

It had been six long months of training and one month on the Grand Line and the motley crew of pirates find themselves in the jungle forest of Indiana. Kiya had successfully been navigating the through the treacherous waters, dealing with the unpredictable weather and the many dangers associated with that. The Eternal pose that had been acquired at least gave them the direction but that was all the help she had gotten.

Heather had a map of the island (that despite saying was the property of a certain Marshall Reach, was now hers), and though it was crude and had looked like it had been drawn by a five year old, it’s credibility had been confirmed. This was where they would find The Temple of Doom.

“Really, that’s what it’s called? The Temple of Doom?” Dante said looking over Heather’s shoulder. 

“Whoever drew up this map was a retard.” Heather agreed looking at it, “but despite that, it’s got a treasure in it that is there for the taking.” 

She laid the map out on the table and put her finger on something that looked like a cave with the words ‘holy shit we made it!’ above it. 

“From what Kiya’s said we’re on the Eastern part of the island, meaning we have to get through this forest and whatever’s in it. There’s a big ‘Da fuq is dat?!’ between us and the cave. It’s some sort of animal….I don’t know…this guy really was retarded. So we have to beat whatever that is and get to the cave.”

Mion hid in the shadows in her human form. She was now wearing clothes, albeit not many but it was better than her running around naked. A leather bra and black jeans. Her nails were normal but her ears were still larger than a humans and her wings were retracted and pressed against her back. “The forest cover should make it ok for me to come out during the day.” She said smelling the evening air. She listened around the island, “oh. There seems to be other people on the island too.”

“What?!” Heather looked around angrily.

“Well looks like we’ll just have to get there first.” Dante said waking up from a nap and standing next to Heather putting his arm round her shoulder, “Ain’t that right Capitan?” During their time on Theo’s ship, Dante and Heather had grown a little closer. Not that they were an item or anything just that they spoke more (mostly arguments) and were a little more physical with each other (usually Heather punching Dante), but it was a change from the cold, strained relationship they had before. However, Kiya and Dante had also become close; Dante realising that she was nothing like his psychotic ex girlfriend Sarah and they were now able to share a laugh or two. Overall the crew had become a little bit closer though the Grand Line would certainly test the limits of their friendship.

“Is something burning?” Kiya asked.

“Wow so he really is invulnerable huh?” Sougo said as Ike skipped around whilst on fire. He had some gasoline and a match in his hands “What? It’s good to know these things.”

The Overkills had also picked up a few new members, Toni and Dude, of which Mion seemed to take a liking to the simple man; whilst Shinpachi was utterly infatuated with Toni who was oblivious to everything, despite him shadowing her like some sort of stalker. Indeed the Overkills had grown but was it enough to challenge the Temple of Doom?

“Seriously can we call it something else?”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2012)

*Sendo*

*The island of Lohan*

New orders. New mission. At least this one seemed less amorally ambiguous than the other ones he had been on. He was a Captain now. A freaking Captain. He was part of the now famous Shinsengumi team and was still no closer to finding his family. After 7 months it was difficult to keep hope alive.

The training for Shin had gone?.well it had gone terribly. Gumiko could at least wear a tank top around him but only a certain amount of cleavage could be shown,  meaning Gumiko had to occasionally pull up the top whenever it was needed so that Shin didn?t faint. He had to admit though the 7 months that had passed had been fun, when they weren?t on missions. 

Sendo?s own training had gone better than he expected. The ship had been saved a few times from cannon fire and the shaggy man felt good that he was doing something useful. He still felt way out of his depth here despite the accolades. Gumiko was the same. Adorable, mischevious and such a happy little soul. He treated her like his daughter and had grown fond of her, though her black and white reasoning in favour of the marines was troubling at times.

?OK so we gotta find some info and have a look around town eh? Heh and we have to blend in. It?s been ages since I?ve worn regular clothes.? Sendo said pointing to his Bermuda shorts and bright short sleeved shirt that hung open revealing his hairy torso. The training had paid dividends to his physique and truth be told there were a few occasions were he caught himself flexing in front of the mirror. ?Picked these up on sale. Pretty good huh??

Sendo walked the cobblestone path with his sandals, enjoying the sun. It didn?t seem like a mission. Maybe he?d take it easy on this one. He approached the gate looking at the big walls and whistled. ?Heavily guarded eh Shin?? 

Oddly too there were no birds flying around, probably because the guild wanted to keep track of all messenger birds coming in and out of the area. Hard to do when there was a lot of traffic in the air. As he looked to the sky, the bright blue suddenly changed to dark clouds and out of nowhere a heavy rainstorm appeared in a matter of seconds, drenching Sendo to the core. Then 5 minutes later it was bright and sunny again.

Sendo sighed and looked down at his clothes. ?Oh what the fudge?!? he said noting that the colour had ran from his shirt and his shorts onto his skin, turning him into some rainbow man. ?OK when we go back I?m arresting the guy who sold this to me?.che, teaches me for being cheap.? Sendo grumbled and tried to find a store with some replacement clothes.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> ?I ain?t ever gonna let anyone get involved in my fight!? Jace said stubbornly as Livio tried to comfort him. His fists clenched hard as he recalled all he had to go through. ?I don?t care how long it takes, I?ll get stronger and beat the shit out of them. I?m not a kid anymore so don?t fuckin treat me like one. Kids don?t kill people.?
> 
> ...



"Come on, I'll show you." Livio stood up and showed Jace to the kitchen.  A few upgrades had been done to it, Livio had found a couple dials that allowed cooking to be much easier, even a few impact dials to bust open hard ingredients. "Just sit at that table, I'll make ya somethin." Livio opened up the fridge and started to grab out some ingredients,  then slowly began chopping and dicing and slicing. 

His hands moved skillfully and quickly. "How many years have i been doin this..." Livio thought to himself, "How many years have I been alone, just like this here... makin my food on the sea." Livio threw some of the ingredients into a pan and started searing them with butter. 

"You won't let anyone get involved in yer fight right?" Livio questioned. "I said those same words ya know.. when i was a kid." Livio started to shake the pan and toss the ingredients into the air, catching them back in the pan. "So, I can tell yah, It's a lonely path kid." Livio's eyes seemed to fade and gloss over, as if he were lost in the past.

"It ain't an easy one to walk... You don't keep friends long. You never try to form a friendship... Sometimes, Yah even change your name. Just to hope you can keep yer family out of yer fight." Livio sighed as he threw some  meat into another pan and the other ingredients into a bowl.  "And when the time comes, you think you finally got up enough strength to finish yer fight... And you find out you ain't strong enough."

After the meat finishes cooking, Livio tosses it into the bowl as well and mixes it up. "There ya go, Its my old fashioned cowboys fancy steak." Livio dished out the food onto a plate and handed it to Jace. "Ain't nothin real fancy, but to a cowboy, any steak with vegies and onions is fancy." He let out a little chuckle and sat down at the table. "Now go on, eat up. Growin boys need food you know."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2012)

Jace

Livio put the food in front of him and immediately Jace’s saliva glands went nuts. He barely even waited for Livio to tell him to start eating before he cut through the tender meat and devoured it. “Tastes like shit!” he said lying through his teeth, the first proper meal he had in an entire year.

He listened to what Livio had to say and clenched his cutlery hard in his hands. Again, the familiar taste of salt came into his mouth as he welled up again, but he was able to contain it this time. He simply put his knife and fork together, got up from the table and bowed, in thanks for the meal. 

His thoughts were too much for him. He had two people that he loved and they were gone. Livio was right, the path he had chosen was a lonely one – he was fine with that; as far as he was concerned he was alone. Or at least he would have been had Livio not been so nice to him. Why couldn’t he be a dipshit horsefucker like the rest of them?

Jace also knew the dangers that he faced. There were monsters out there. Devil fruit users, swordsmen, seakings, fishmen….and he was on the grand line. There was no way to get home from here. He was trapped and to go it alone was akin to suicide. Jace was also mindful of the fact that he was still a slave in the eyes of the pirates that caught him. When they would hear that he had been busted out, they would be sure to report it to The Devil. Jace had no idea who it was but he was the guy in charge – and even the pirates that captured him shuddered at the mention of his name.

Livio seemed like he was strong but was he that strong? He glanced back to the kitchen. He would have to test how strong he was. “Hey cowboy dork, I’ll stay on the ship. Just leave me alone to think about shit for a bit ok?”

Jace then went about setting traps all across the ship to test him. If he was caught by just one then he was a weak ass and he wouldn’t sail with them.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 17, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Instincts*

---

“Just watch, Mr. Thief.” she says her eyes motioning to Jackie, “There are only a few things that trigger this quicker than her own blood.”

Edo raises an eyebrow at this. "Oh, are we onto mister thief now?" He asks, with a slight smile tugging at his mouth. Though, the revelation that one of the most wanted rookies in the Grand Line was a Devil Fruit user, and the fact that he didn't know about it erased it quickly. "_How could I not have known? This girl talked about it like it was common knowledge_..." Sighing, the thief places a hand on his forehead in exasperation. 

"Mm, I've really been getting relaxed in updating my files recently...to think that I would have no knowledge that the infamous Jackie was a Devil Fruit user," He says, focusing his attention on Jackie. "Is really rather shameful."

Dianna's words rung inside his head, until a close of realization, and a small grin, appeared on his face. From what she said, there was no doubt that Jackie was a Zoan type, and a rather fierce and bloodthirsty one at that. With her friend here right next to him, interfering with the fight was definitely out of the question, so Edo could only hope that Kai would somehow manage until Adora remembered to use the flashbang.

"_But even then, that might not be enough_," Edo thought bitterly. "_If she's a Zoan type, she'll most likely have some kind of heightened sense, or haki at least. I can block out other people's attempts to trace me, but_..." His eyes moving towards Adora and Kai. "_Can they_?" 

Though, with the involvement of the Shichibukai, who appeared to be out for Jackie and Kai's lives, it was possible he could reach some sort of compromise with Dianna and diffuse the situation somewhat. At the very least, he could get them away from here. 

"So, what are you going to do, miss? Your friend is strong, but I think we both know quite well neither Kai nor Jackie are strong enough to hold a candle to that man there." He asks, pulling his hat down. He himself had a plan, but...it was a bit of a gambit, to say the least.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates & Love Pirates*
_Marvel Team-Up, One Piece Edition_​
Alcohol did funny things to Kent's brain.

Well, perhaps it would be better to say that alcohol did funny thing to most people's brains, and Kent was not one of the rare exceptions. But he didn't mind that - in fact he preferred it that way. Life always got so much _better_ with a little alcohol infusion.

And right now, life was decidedly _better_.

"Whooooooooo!" Kent shouted, pounding Ral's fist as he started yet another round of shots. He had lost count of how many drinks he had had a long time ago, but to be fair he couldn't count very high even when he was sober.

He was dimly aware of Mari dancing on him - it registered in his brain as "something kind of awesome, but also at the same time a little creepy, sp let's try to not think about it too hard". Luckily, not thinking about things too hard was one of Kent's specialties.

"Whooooooo!"


----------



## Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc I - Quiet Waters*












_Quiet. It's very quiet today. Too quiet for this part of town. Ah, less witnesses means less chances of being found out.._

A young girl in her mid twenties, wearing a black hoodie with a big white star on her chest and white fluffy fur around the hood; she just came back from a job, dragging her spoils behind her with a strong rope. Four pirates, all with bounties above ten million, tied together in a bundle.

An older gentleman, a few feet taller then herself, with a standard marine outfit and brown, thick beard extending to below his navel, steps out after the young girl dumped the four degenerates into the doorstep of the local Marine HQ. 

The old man stroked his long beard a few times, taking his time. A low sigh followed, and a swift hand moment later, the four pirates was carried off by some lower ranked officers.

"Your reputation does not disappoint you, Star. I always shake my head in disbelief when I see such young men and women doing feats I only manage to do in my fifties." he said, trying to strike up a conversation. The young woman, Star, did not answer. "Fine, fine, let me see if I can find those pirate posters..I think I last saw them.." he said, having the end of the sentence trail into a low mumble, like old men tend to do. The young woman stuck her hands into her pockets and threw four bounty posters into the wooden table where the old man was sitting. 

"Here, use these Monty, just give me the money, and I will be off. I am in a hurry" She said cooly.

The commander; she knew she was a commander from his medals; chuckled lightly, before coughing a few times. "You children, always in such a hurry. Why won't you sit down and eat with an old geezer, just this once?"

Another coughing fit followed, something the old commander muffled with a torn old handkerchief. In a brief second, Star could see blood on it, as he folded it and put it into his pocket again. Her heart skipped a beat.

The old man sensed this, and said with a reassuring voice "Don't worry, it's nothing." and smiled. "So what about that date, eh?"

Star could feel her heart sink, but she knew she couldn't break her act, and it took all her mental strength not to let out a whimper or a tear in front of the old man.

"I-I can't, I need to.."

_Fuck, what am I doing? The old man is probably dying, this might be his last few days to enjoy life. And what am I doing? FUCK!_

"I need to go." she said, grabbing the money from the commanders outstretched hand and walking away with long strides.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Jace
> 
> Livio put the food in front of him and immediately Jace?s saliva glands went nuts. He barely even waited for Livio to tell him to start eating before he cut through the tender meat and devoured it. ?Tastes like shit!? he said lying through his teeth, the first proper meal he had in an entire year.
> 
> ...



"Never seena kid insult a meal yet eat it so quick." Livio finished his meal and stood up, putting the dishes in the sink and washing them. "Now then, What's that boy up too?" Livio finished the dishes and headed out towards the hallway, stopping when he noticed a string stretched tight across the base of the door. "Hmm?" Livio followed the string with his eyes, leading up to a bucket he presumed filled with water. 

"So, this is what you were up too eh kid?" Livio stepped back and rolled an apple into the string, letting the bucket drop. "That'll take care of them marble he set up too." Livio thought to himself, watching the water move the marbles into all directions. 

"That good enough kid or you gonna booby trap my room too?" Livio stepped out of the kitchen and kicked a few marbles down the hallway. "Ain't no sign of him eh? Must be hidin." He started walking down the hallway, ducking under a swinging bucket and moving to the left of some tripwires, stepping over them and avoiding the oil placed on the ground. 

"Sheesh kid." Livio shook his head.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> *Firecracker Pirates & Love Pirates*
> _Marvel Team-Up, One Piece Edition_​
> Alcohol did funny things to Kent's brain.
> 
> ...



Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[No regrets!]​
Mari was one of those rare exceptions. She could drink until her belly bulged, and her bladder had been emptied many times over without much effect. However, the emotions around her, doubled with her joy of meeting new friends, made her usual loving emotions grow into..well, more loving emotions.. Skin against fur, music and enough testosterone to make even the coldest women feel the heat. This was how a party was supposed to work!

After another half an an hour of feeling the heat of a man radiating through her overexposed senses, she grew wings and gracefully soared off of Kent. But because her senses was still in overdrive from all the exposure to intense emotion, her graceful soar soon became an awkward mid air stumble, and Mari landed, in human form, in her underwear, on Hector, where she fell asleep instantly.


It took her a few moments longer then usual to wake up. In her own bed no less, still in her underwear, with her clothes folded neatly her her bedside table. 

Her bedroom was one of the most stylish on the boat, with a queen sized bed carved by herself. After the adventure at Millennium Cave, she had taken a great interest in wood carving and interior decorating. And her room truly showed that she had a big talent for both. The carvings on the bed showed a detailed array of portraits of all the people she loved the most. All of her former crew was carved into the very top, with portraits of her current crew, various people she met on her travels and a large empty spot in the middle, where she would carve the face of her future lover.

She stroked the smooth wood over the empty spot, before going out of bed, dressing up, and walking out.

"Good morning family!" she yelled out the moment she was out the door. Hiro and Hector was already up, talking about where they where going. Tiana was also awake, steering the ship. The others, she heard, was just waking up. She could hear the tired mumbles and cracking of joints as they stretched.

With a deep inhale, she then yelled out towards the other ship, now sailing alongside them a few yards to their port side. "KENT! RAL! EVERYBODY! GOOOOD MOOOOOORNING!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 17, 2012)

Atlant Island

Kai VS Jackie.......VS Cannon Buster........VS Fluck?

The Shichibukai told them to just ignore him, it seemed ludicrous? You have a goddamn warlord of the sea standing here. Few men that sailed the water of the Grand Line would just ignore a man of that caliber. It could've been the roof collapsing on one the combatants, or the other nearly getting shot but this room somehow contained four people that were pretty much ignoring him. It wasn't that much of a surprise when it came to Cannon Buster A and his counterpart Cannon Buster C. They were still bug eyed about how quickly the entire situation was turned upside down and now they seemed to have jumped right in between the battle of two demons.

With the two captains it was more of surprise actually, Kai just crawled out of the wreckage and Jackie seemed unfazed by the bullet that clipped her. The two lovebirds only had eyes for each other and so when the two just continued where they left off, sword slashed violently meeting the strikes of the segmented lance. 

"Okay..... Didn't think they would take me that literal." It wasn't so much that Fluck had that much authority over the two, it was just that they were completely and utterly focused on the fight that was going on that some silly whitehaired fool and some fodders weren't making a blip on their radars. 

He just went on with his plan, seeing these two kill each other wasn't what he was looking forward to...... But considering their focus on each other, his plan to test them might just work perfectly. He stretched out his hands, each in the direction of Cannon Buster and they suddenly froze in place before Flucks chaotic energy enveloped them. The two nameless fodders were just that, nameless fodders lacking in strength and skill but what if things had been different? What if they had tapped into their full potential, what if they had been fearsome fighters?

With their tunnelvision, neither D could be bothered by some silly Chaosman and his test and they were completely blindsided by the flying kicks of the chaotic energy enhanced Cannon Busters. The two were sent flying in opposite directions, and Kai with his DF powers was the first to launch a now offense. A Wind Step was used to get him on track again and was immediately followed up by the "Wind Arrow!" Though at his current level this sword first human missile attack wouldn't break his weapon and arm like back on Null, it was supposed to cleave straight trough Jackie at impossible speeds but one of the Cannon Busters wasn't just able to track him at that speed in his current state, but he also managed to tackle Kai causing him to miss his mark and instead bring down yet another wall. 

Jackie was being obstructed the other pest, in her haste to bypass him she took savage rapid swipes at him while trying to get to her true target but he wasn't just being difficult, but he was making any real progress impossible. The stink of this pest, whatever it was, that white haired punk reeked of it. Perhaps it was the bloodlust, but at this point she didn't immediately recognize Fluck for who he was, he just seemed like the source of her annoyance and so reconnected her weapon and shot the sinister lance aimed right at Fluck.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2012)

*Livio vs Jace*


?Ok, so you?re not at retard level. I got some crazy good stuff up my sleeve though. You?re definitely walking into one of these badasses.? Jace said and scurried along the beams below the deck. He noted the traps Livio had already set off and would reset them again. If you think you?ve defeated an enemy, that?s when you?re at your most vulnerable. He learnt that one the hard way. 

Trap 1.

Jace took a saw and cut a hole in the deck where there was a carpet over it. Whoever would step on the carpet would fall down and get stuck in the hole! Genius!

Trap 2.

Heat up the metal brass knobs on the door. Jace didn?t know which one Livio?s room was and so booby trapped all of them. A little trick he found out when he coated brass with a common grass, it reacted and made the brass hot. One room was locked though. He figured that was the girl?s room. Adora was her name. Probably some bitch.

Trap 3.

Super slick oil on the stairs. Pretty standard but if they weren?t careful they?d slip right into a bucket of glue and then trigger the feather pillows to unload on them ?Hahaha! He?s gonna look so funny as a cowboy chicken!? Jace said covering his mouth to hide his laughter.


Trap 4.

Cellophane on the toilet bowl, so when Livio went to pee it?d splash back at him! He also took one of the lightbulbs out so it?d be harder see it. 

Jace continued to go around the ship and booby trap it until he was satisfied. 

?There! 100 of my best traps! Just one my Cowboy friend and I?m outta here! I ain?t gonna follow round some jackass that can?t even dodge traps from an 11 year old!? And before he knew it he was having the first bit of fun he had had in an entire year.



*Knoxx and The Angel Pirates*

He had just come back from visiting his wife. He fixed the roof. Fixed the toilet. Fixed the cat. He wasn?t meant to do the last one but the bitch clawed at him and broke her claws on his skin. She screamed at him and he got an earful from the missus. Also apparently the bread had gone off. He?d only bought it 3 months ago, he thought it was still good. Bit of mould never hurt anyone. He couldn?t help it if he was training swordsmen to kill him. She?d never understand, but then she did endorse the actions as she wanted him dead as much as he wanted himself dead.

So he left her, after being told to get some bread and some milk and to go jump off a cliff after he got her groceries. He really only went back to pick up the new bounties that were out. Helen Swann was doing well. Good for her, he liked her. Finding out that she was ex World Noble too made him like her even more. He couldn?t stand those bastards.

Vergil, having turned down the offer of training was doing fine by himself it seemed, though he wondered how much was down to the other two crazies on that ship.

As for the Marine Shin, well, he seemed to be doing ok. He hadn?t really heard anything about him since he left him. Maybe he didn?t like the training, lots of people didn?t. They?d throw up once or twice a day and then get to the second day and just give up. No heart in these kids these days.

He slept in his rowboat gently being rocked on the Grand Line when a familiar looking ship floated by. He was both happy and sad. It?d be great to see Theo again, but was dreading seeing Mio. In fact he was sure that?s why the ship was here. A rope swung down from the ship. Not even a ladder eh? She must be pissed off. 

He grabbed the rope and then with one almighty tug hoisted himself up and flew upwards towards the ship. No sooner than his head came up above the railing of the ship was he met with the deadly fist of Mio. He knew it was coming, there were a couple of things he could have done to block it but he figured he deseved it. He took the hit but hadn?t expected it to be so damned powerful.

The impact was forceful enough to cause a shockwave that caused the water below to lurch downwards. Knoxx flew a good half mile away from the ship, flipping as he went. He wondered when the last was since he had been hit that hard. Probably never. He crashed through the water and into a seaking which had to be snacked down for trying to eat him. Stupid damn fish should know better than that. 

Knoxx swam to the surface and looked up. There was a ladder this time. He climbed it and came aboard the ship.

?You son of a bitch! You know how long Dangil and I had kept that from Vergil and Dante, and you just swan in there and tell him?! Why?!? Mio said in a rage, that horrible black aura surrounding her. Damn thing even gave him the chills.

?Ugh, ok I?m sorry. Can we drop it now?? Knoxx said, ?I made a mistake. I thought he?d react differently. You know, shrug of the shoulders and a thumbs up.?

?That?s Dante you idiot.?

?Oh. So which one?s Vergil??

?The one with the condition meaning he doesn?t have any emotions.? Mio's growl became a little quieter. She was calming down, thank Oda.

?Oh. Yeah. Ok. Well if it?s any consolation I didn?t train him.?

?It?s not. I hope Theo kills you one day.? she spat out venomously.

?You and me both.? Knoxx said, clearly weary of all this. He?d found out just because you were the world?s best swordsman didn?t make you the world?s best person. He?d made one too many mistakes in his life. ?Look, I am sorry. You want me to bring him to you or something??

Mio sighed and got a napkin for Knoxx to wipe the blood from his mouth. ?No. We probably should have told them from the start and then taught them about it. If it wasn?t from you, they would have found out from someone else. We were na?ve and it got Dangil killed.?

?How are you holding up? When Vergil told me I was tempted to skewer him there and then.?

?Thanks for restraining. I?m doing better. Theo?s been helping in his own way and I trained Dante. He?s part of a good crew, you should check up on him. Theo even trained one of them.?

Knoxx?s eyes lit up and looked up at the Captain who had just come out from his cabin. ?Oh? Theo, never thought you were the type to train anyone. Were they any good??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 17, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Livio vs Jace*
> 
> 
> ?Ok, so you?re not at retard level. I got some crazy good stuff up my sleeve though. You?re definitely walking into one of these badasses.? Jace said and scurried along the beams below the deck. He noted the traps Livio had already set off and would reset them again. If you think you?ve defeated an enemy, that?s when you?re at your most vulnerable. He learnt that one the hard way.
> ...



"That kid... He's been busy...." Livio stated, a sweat drop dropping from the back of his head. "Wellp, Guess i'll be goin then." Livio stepped around the carpet and shook his head. "Ain't no carpet on a deck..."
 


> Trap 2.
> 
> Heat up the metal brass knobs on the door. Jace didn?t know which one Livio?s room was and so booby trapped all of them. A little trick he found out when he coated brass with a common grass, it reacted and made the brass hot. One room was locked though. He figured that was the girl?s room. Adora was her name. Probably some bitch.



"Hmm?" Livio looked down to see the brass doorknobs coated in some sort of plant. "I see." Livio shrugged and kicked open the door to the stairs. "This is gettin to be a little to easy kid." Livio smirked.



> Trap 3.
> 
> Super slick oil on the stairs. Pretty standard but if they weren?t careful they?d slip right into a bucket of glue and then trigger the feather pillows to unload on them ?Hahaha! He?s gonna look so funny as a cowboy chicken!? Jace said covering his mouth to hide his laughter.



Livio crouched down and looked at the oiled steps, noting the bucket at the bottom. "Hmm. This one might be a keeper... leavin it for Kai to fall into might be good fer a laugh or two." Livio snickered to himself, grabbing a sheet of metal and sliding down the steps, leaping off before he hit the bucket and catching it in mid-air, placing it back where it was. 


> Trap 4.
> 
> Cellophane on the toilet bowl, so when Livio went to pee it?d splash back at him! He also took one of the lightbulbs out so it?d be harder see it.



Livio walked into the bathroom and looked for any traps he could. "Hmm, That's more of a prank than anythin." Livio shut the door behind him and smirked. "Time to have some fun with that damn kid." He flushed the toilet and headed back out of the door. "Maaaaan, sure was a good thing i notice that there cellophane on the toilet."  Of course, Livio left the wrap on the toilet, removing ALL the traps wouldn't be any fun.

Jace continued to go around the ship and booby trap it until he was satisfied. 


> ?There! 100 of my best traps! Just one my Cowboy friend and I?m outta here! I ain?t gonna follow round some jackass that can?t even dodge traps from an 11 year old!? And before he knew it he was having the first bit of fun he had had in an entire year.



*Tap Tap* Livio taps Jace on the shoulder. "Hey, these here yours?" He asked, holding up a sack of lobsters. "Almost dropped down on me, good thing i noticed in time eh?" Livio smiled. "Wooo howdy though, this here ship sure does have a lot of traps though, Kai must be gettin serious about protectin Adora."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2012)

*[Brawl on Atlant Island]​*​
[Warlord who? Jackie D and Kaiser D, Battle of Will]​

[Plato’s]

Jackie’s jade green eyes grew red and bloodshot, was this piss ant actually impeding her path to get to that fool across the room? Was he actually avoiding and parrying her strikes, each one was a masterful stroke, the barbed edges just missing the most vital of spots, barely nicking the skin, not even enough to draw the first hint of blood. With each sweat laden blow, Jackie’s anger grew further and heavier, there was a stink in the air, and this man reeked of the other that stood just watching, who the hell was he anyway? Actually, to Jackie at this moment, it could have been Gol Roger’s ghost, she wouldn’t have gave two squirts of piss.  “Alright snowcap, ya wanna play.” she snaps spinning the segmented Lance around her as if it were a pair of nun chucks, the whipping gusts off the strokes pushing the Canon Buster just far enough away so she could target Fluck, spinning like a top Jackie connects the Lance back to its full length.

Two more violent spins cut troths into the wooden floor as she lines the loaded end of Longinus onto Fluck, figuring if he dies she’d defang the fodder, her teeth clench with rage as she pulls the weapon back,  “Cross of Longinus!” she yells as the air around the weapon distorts, in a flash it’s on its way. This is when Buster ‘B’ finds his opening to attack, taking out a shiny pair of brass knuckles, that had a knife crafted into its frame, he instantly appears beside the Saber Cat woman, in a blur the bronze color just registers on Jackie’s radar and she makes a move to avoid the attack, but that leads her head first into a second attack. A normal pair of Brass Knuckles catches her just to the side of her left eye. And she crumples to the ground like a house of cards; a stiff boot pushes her over onto her back as the Canon Buster mockingly licks her blood from the surface of the weapon. Mistake #1, the Explosion from the lance gives Jackie the chance to get back to her feet as another good portion of Plato’s is blown to Kingdom Come. Jackie’s eyes narrow on the Canon Buster as she smells a very familiar scent in the air, and she pulls a hand to the side of her head, Mistake #2. ~

[Rooftop, Dianna & Edo]

 “Just watch Mr. Thief.” Dianna replies, her eyes motion for Edo to watch Jackie,  “There are few things that trigger this quicker than her own blood.” she adds as Edo to cast his look toward Jackie.     
_ ‘So, what are you going to do, miss? Your friend is strong, but I think we both know quite well neither Kai nor Jackie are strong enough to hold a candle to that man there.’_

Dianna pulled her gaze to Edo, that was quite the question, and a thoughtful look crossed her features, but it was a troubled one. She casts her look back to Jackie as she started to pull her hand from her head.  “It’s not quite that simple.” she replies, her voice was lightly pained as she spoke.  “Have you ever heard of the Pirate Code?” she asks, though she really didn’t have to. The code was a relic of a far gone era. Only one crew actively practiced the Code,  “It’s complicated, but Jackie is all about the code, and all about trust and loyalty; I swore to her to never get involved in these matters, unless asked. Doing so otherwise would result in my death, and Jackie. She isn’t one to break trust with.” she replies, her eyes never leaving her friend,  “Look, it’s about to happen.” she says her head nodding toward Jackie. ~~

[Plato’s]

Jackie pulled her hand from the side of her head, and her eyes traced from the Canon Buster (who had a very satisfied look across his face) to the palm of her opened hand. Her eyes narrow on the sheen of Crimson that stained her olive skin. Mistake #3, it started slowly at first, in the pit of Jackie’s gut and ascended up through the levels of her body until it strung the strings of her vocal chords, the entire room seemed to shake as a low pulsing growl busted the remaining glass in the area, even the building Dianna and Edo were on reverberated with the bass of the growl. * “You wanted my full, undivided attention?”* she asks, * “You have it.”* she added, her green eyes shifting back to that sharp yellow. But now there was much more. The front of her ruby lips start to bulge from the bottom of the upper two points form, then they slide down. Gleaming nine inch daggers for fangs slide into place as Jackie rolls her head and tan fur starts to sprout from her body. Reaching up as her ears slide into the side of her head Jackie pulls the strap of her dress down, as to make room for the extra bulk that was about to spread into place. 

Opening her mouth, Jackie roars viciously as her lips turn a dark shade of black and a popping sound can be heard as her nose and face stretch to the snout of a feline, light whiskers form along the back of her nose as it spread out and turned as dark as the night. Her pearly whites flash jagged as she closes her mouth. Dipping her head she breaths deeply as two feline ears push up through her hair. The black sports shirt she’s wearing stretches to capacity as her body bulks and she grows, her body stretching out to the height of seven feet, as if racked by pain her arms pull out as her legs twist to give a feline feel as well. To finish the transformation off black three inch long razor sharp claws sprout from her fingers and toes. 

Pulling both arms to the side, showing off her imposing size, Jackie gives a final roar. As it pulses from her she vanishes. The canon buster just follows the movement as the pulse of the roar envelopes him, Jackie appears above him. Moving he just misses the two sets of claws that meant to turn him into meat ribbons. * “Predator Strike!”* is roared as she hits the ground. A six by six circle around Jackie is illuminated by the silver streaks of her attack and a large hole is sliced into the floor which Jackie falls through and she vanishes into the darkness. The Canon Buster sweats as he watches the floor, he knows she is down there, watching. And he isn’t too fool hardy to follow, he’d wait her out. ~~~


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 17, 2012)

To be accurate, it was impossible for Fluck to do such a thing as increase a person's physical strength, speed, and reflexes manually. If he was capable of that, he would undoubtedly have used it on himself. Instead, what Fluck did to the Cannon Busters was merely an extension of something that did, in fact, apply to his own fighting capabilities - manipulating probability.

He could not directly manipulate a person's battle strength, but he _could_ directly manipulate the results of their actions. For example, there was the concept of a counter in fighting. By striking against the opponent's momentum, you would be able to increase the damage of your own attacks. Thus, by manipulating probability such that all of the attacks landed as counters, it was possible for Fluck to indirectly multiply a person's offensive power. Speed could be affected in this way too. All Fluck had to do was to increase the probability of a person dodging and hitting his opponent to create an illusion of increased speed. The affected person would not have gotten any faster, but he would 'just happen' to move out of the way of attacks that were directed at him. 

In this way, the normally hopeless Cannon Busters were able to catch a glimpse of victory against Jackie and Kai. This roundabout method was actually a very inefficient way for Fluck to use his powers. This was because of the extraordinarily low odds that the Cannon Busters had against the captains, as well as the fact that his probability manipulation was much more difficult to accomplish when used on others instead of himself. All of this created the need for a much larger expenditure of energy than than if he had simply fought the pair himself, but in this case, it was necessary for Fluck to lower his strength to a level where it would be a proper test.

However, Jackie clearly had no intentions of allowing Fluck to conduct this unorthodox examination in peace, and completely bypassed his pawns to target him instead. The spear that she threw sailed through the air at impressive speed, and it would surely have struck Fluck if there were no interruptions.

"Temporal Thought," the Shichibukai said lazily. 

His form and outline broke from existence and the lance cleanly passed though the empty space. The initial attack had failed, but that was not the end of the 'Cross of Longinus'. The impact dials on spear hummed before unleashing a massive explosion. Fluck, who had just reappeared, was not exempt from the radius of the blast.

However, he did not make any attempt to avoid this attack.

When the smoke and dust cleared, the Shichibukai was nowhere to be seen. A grim silence reigned as most of the observers stared at the spot where he had been in apprehension. 

Streaks of purple energy gathered around the surrounding area and shot towards the empty space. Fluck's body built itself back out of nothing, starting from his feet, and moving upwards until his head had reformed. Even the Shichibukai's white cloak was completely restored when the process was completed. "Hmm. Somewhat disappointing," Fluck commented, looking down at his unharmed body.

"If you want to hurt the 'Chaos Meister', you're going to have to try concentrating on me harder than that," Fluck said, shaking his head. In truth, Fluck knew that Jackie and Kai were more than capable of bypassing his logia defense. They had the necessary strength and resolve. However, that was only true if they were fully concentrating on him. In their current state, where they were distracted by each other as well as the Cannon Busters, hurting him was simply something that they could not do. They lacked the necessary determination to overcome the chaos that he was.

Jackie seemed to understand what needed to be done, however, as she was now concentrating her efforts on the single Cannon Buster who had been annoying her. She had even unleashed her full Zoan form.

"Well, I see that you catch on quick. You really should defeat these guys soon. Otherwise, you'll have little hope of doing anything to me," Fluck advised.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Atlant Arc - Dianna/Edo*

---

Jackie and the rest might not have seen what had just happened in the (excuse my bad pun) chaos and fuss, but Edo saw everything. Jackie threw her Cross of Longinus, overtaken by animal instinct and bloodlust, and the Shichibukai simply dissipated into thin air, forcing the lance to pass through an empty space. The follow up attack connected with the man just as he had appeared, but he simply rebuilt himself, apparently unharmed by the attack.

"Logia," Edo states. "Fluck, the Shichibukai 'Chaos Meister', as he just called himself. Consumed the Chaos Logia fruit, and is known to cause destruction everywhere he goes," He recites from the small profile of the Shichibukai he had gathered up while still in the East Blue. "But what is someone this dangerous doing here?"

"Hm..." Dianna contemplated the question carefully. Another good question, though this wasn't one that she had an answer for. She herself didn't know much of the mysterious Chaosman, despite his penchant for destruction. 

Edo didn't bother waiting for an answer, knowing that Dianna was at much of a loss as he was. The question was mostly rhetorical anyway. "In any case, your friend isn't going to defeat Fluck like that. Kai and Jackie are both concentrated on one another, as well as the Canon Busters; their attentions are too divided to challenge the warlord. At their present state, they'd most likely die. Kai is already injured, and Jackie's now overcome with her animal instinct and bloodlust."

The blonde haired woman regarded Edo with a still calm and serene look, but the thief wasn't fooled by this. He'd done enough poker faces to recognize one, and while the lady was obviously skilled in keeping a passive and stotic expression at the best of times, this one was a pretty poor effort. The expression hidden behind her facade told him she knew where he was going with this. 

"If they attempt to fight Fluck like this, they'd die. Jackie's Zoan transformation gives her a lot of speed and strength, that much cannot be denied, but only a fool would think that physical attributes alone would be enough to defeat a Shichibukai," Edo points at Kai. "The same applies for my friend too, really. He has a little bit more self control than he did seven months ago, but in terms of actual combat skill, he's pretty lacking."

Edo shrugs. "But I digress. The point is, if we leave them there, they're both going to die. Miss, you might not be allowed to interfere with your friend's affairs," He takes out a card and writes something on the back, before loading it into his gun and aiming it at the table Adora was hiding behind. "But I, not being a pirate and such, am not bound by such silly rules." He finishes, firing the gun. The playing card flew true to it's target, and just as planned, pierced into the table Adora was hiding behind without any hitch. A second one soon came after.



> Sorry to alarm you, miss, but right now the situation is critical. Kai is dealing with two extremely dangerous foes: Jackie D. Roberts, a pirate with an even higher bounty than himself, and Fluck, a Shichibukai with Logia powers. Even assuming the two were to team up (which is, as we both know, very unlikely at this stage) against him, they wouldn't have a chance in their current states. Not against a Logia with such a powerful ability. As such, I'd like to remind you that you still have that flashbang I passed to you before I left the bar to pursue Xifeng.
> 
> Also, attached to the string on the two cards are three dials that you might find useful, and a pair of sunglasses. The three dials are my Freeze, Wind and Flash dials. I assume you know how to use them. The sunglasses are obviously there for the Flash dials, and for the other two, I suggest you get some cover first.
> 
> ...


Dianna motions her eyes towards the table that Edo just shot at, and the cards. Attached to the first card were three dials, and the second one with a monocle on, presumably to shield her eyes from the effects of a Flash dial? The thief was pretty smart, and an impressive marksman too, considering he managed to get in a perfect shot with added weight, and got the second card in without shattering the monocle. Turning back to face the thief, Dianna frowned slightly when the once occupied corner of the rooftop was now empty. The thief disappeared into thin air. To avoid Fluck tracing the card back to him, no doubt.

"*Invisibility of the Mind technique*," An advanced technique that has saved Edo's hide many times. Using his haki, Edo places a thin layer of CoA over himself and alters the layout of it to block out any attempts to trace him with haki. Used in combination with his natural talents for remaining undetected, this effectively rendered the thief invisible to all. On the downside, it was incredibly complicated and rather difficult to maintain for long periods of time.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

*Angelic Forces
Theo D. Angel*

Theo was fishing  on the other side of the boat when Mio lowered the rope. He could feel her anger seething through the ship.

*"Ill get the vodka."* He said to himself, reeling in with amazing speed and walking into his cabin. As he opened the door, he could feel the shockwave of Mio's punch. *"That's gotta make even the mighty Knoxx bleed.."* he remarked. 
Walking over to his own personal, full sized bar at the end of his cabin, he sighed. *"I gotta stop thinking about her, talking to myself it starting to get weird.."* he said sarcastically, walking out if his room with two large bottles of vodka.

Knoxx?s eyes lit up and looked up at the Captain who had just come out from his cabin. ?Oh? Theo, never thought you were the type to train anyone. Were they any good??

*"Good? Not really, but if someone as sexy as that bat-girl asks me to dance around with her, seeing her body sweating like crazy, who am I to refuse." *he responded, getting what he thought was a slight pull of the old grinning muscle from the old swordsman.

*"Besides, I can't really let the ancient Leikoi Hevi style disappear with me, now can I? ... Well I could, but then again, that girl is, like, abnormally hot. Maybe it's my love for cosplay and role-play." *he said, smirking.

Mio gave Theo an enraged look, smacking Knoxx one more time, before storming off to her own cabin. When she was out of ears reach, Theo leaned towards Knoxx, who where now sitting down in by the railing. *"Don't tell her I said this, but I love it when she get's angry."*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2012)

*Knoxx and Theo; swords sheathed for now*

Knoxx laughed at the prospect of Theo training the sexy bat lady. “Maybe I’m doing it the wrong way. Maybe I should go to the island of Amazon Lily or down to Fishman island to train Kuja and Mermaids.” His den den mushi started to ring, it was his wife. He sighed, “Unfortunately I think she’s killed my desire for women.” He said throwing the thing overboard and onto the rowboat down below. He’d answer it later as it’d still be ringing 6 hours from now.

The hit from Mio wasn’t nearly as sharp as the last one. Much more playful. He wondered if both of them were serious who would win. It didn’t matter. She didn’t have a sword, but the guy in front of him did.

Knoxx rubbed his jaw, “Well I’m glad one of us likes it when she’s angry. She just doesn’t hit you because you were the only one that’d take her in with her World Noble past. Just about every other pirate crew were scared shitless that they’d get someone like, well, me on their case.”

He sighed and took some alcohol in. He needed it, what he was about to say was on his mind for the last year or so, “This new batch of pirates; they’re different from the previous groups and they’re out to stir up trouble, you know? The marines are getting worse and pretty soon the World Nobles will find out just who exactly your navigator really is. Marines know, well the higher ups anyway – they’re just keeping their traps shut about it. As psycho as they are. Right now the Government doesn’t want to stir anything up with the yonkou but like I said, there’s change coming and I hate change.”

“This might well be the last time we can sit and drink like this.” Knoxx said with a sigh. 

“So how’s your daughter? Heard she’s into the pirate business too; good for you. You know how I feel about my two boys being as bent as a banana. You know what it’s like to find lube in your sons bedroom drawer with a magazine about boys…ugh I don’t want to talk about it. Nothing against folk of that persuasion but damn why’d it have to be my boys, you know?”

Knoxx took the bottle and just drank out of it, finishing it. “We’re getting wasted today Theo! I’m going to drink every time you mention something I don’t like. You’re going to drink every time I moan about something I don’t like.”


----------



## Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

*Theo & Knoxx, Getting Drunk*



> Knoxx laughed at the prospect of Theo training the sexy bat lady. “Maybe I’m doing it the wrong way. Maybe I should go to the island of Amazon Lily or down to Fishman island to train Kuja and Mermaids.” His den den mushi started to ring, it was his wife. He sighed, “Unfortunately I think she’s killed my desire for women.” He said throwing the thing overboard and onto the rowboat down below.



*"Oh, don't say that. Mio is a real bitch to be around sometimes. Though, she does have her good days."* he said, grinning sheepishly.



> Knoxx rubbed his jaw, “Well I’m glad one of us likes it when she’s angry. She just doesn’t hit you because you were the only one that’d take her in with her World Noble past. Just about every other pirate crew were scared shitless that they’d get someone like, well, me on their case.”




Theo took a deep sip of his bottle, inhaling deeply as he felt the burning sensation of strong alcohol hit the back of his mouth.
*"Why would anyone be scared of a creepy old man like yourself? But you do have a point, I am one of a very few people with the balls to kick your ass. Pun intended."* he said. He knew well about Knoxx's sons, a pair of queens from the wrong side of the chart. *"So what's on your mind, old man?"*



> He sighed and took some alcohol in. He needed it, what he was about to say was on his mind for the last year or so, “This new batch of pirates; they’re different from the previous groups and they’re out to stir up trouble, you know? The marines are getting worse and pretty soon the World Nobles will find out just who exactly your navigator really is. Marines know, well the higher ups anyway – they’re just keeping their traps shut about it. As psycho as they are. Right now the Government doesn’t want to stir anything up with the yonkou but like I said, there’s change coming and I hate change.”



*"Change, huh?"* Theo said, taking in the last drop of the bottle. *"You hate everything though.."*



> “This might well be the last time we can sit and drink like this.” Knoxx said with a sigh.



*Yeah.. I know.." *Theo replied with a similar sigh, giving Knoxx a pat on his back.



> “So how’s your daughter? Heard she’s into the pirate business too; good for you. You know how I feel about my two boys being as bent as a banana. You know what it’s like to find lube in your sons bedroom drawer with a magazine about boys…ugh I don’t want to talk about it. Nothing against folk of that persuasion but damn why’d it have to be my boys, you know?”



*"Must be bad blood.*" he stated, grinning. *"My bad blood made my daughter follow my footsteps without knowing who I am, but I don't know who gave yours their blood." *He noticed the older mans look, and added: *"Gotta be your wife. You never know who she might hide in her closet while you are out, trying to avoid her."*



> Knoxx took the bottle and just drank out of it, finishing it. “We’re getting wasted today Theo! I’m going to drink every time you mention something I don’t like. You’re going to drink every time I moan about something I don’t like.”



*"Sounds good to me! Let me get the heavy stuff."* he said, quickly standing up, walking into his cabin and coming out with two barrels on his hands. *"The finest moonshine on the four seas. 98% pure alcohol, where the 2% are chili extract from one of the wildest areas in the New World. Don't drink this stuff too fast. Mio tried some of this a few days ago. Not a pretty sight."*

With a swift motion, he had cut open a hole at the top the two barrels with his sword, and sheeted them before Knoxx had turned around to see it. The holes where just big enough for both of them to fit their hands so they could refill their kegs.

*"Alright, then. Let the games begin!"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2012)

*Fire Crackers/ Love Pirates

Tiger D. Ral*​
Yes, the party was something everyone enjoyed, both him and Kent were drinking to their heart?s content, both Fire Crackers were doing as they pleased while watching Mari dancing, if it weren?t by the fact that Tiger D. Ral was immune to women when the number was too low, he would have been trying to do a few bad things with her, that if Kent didn?t want to do the same. The party ended with the people barely in their senses, that?s what a celebration was all about!

The next morning, well it was obvious that he wouldn?t wake up anytime soon, however the cheerful voice coming from the ship next to the Golden Crow was something that managed to wake him up, why was he the first one to hear it? because for some reason the red-haired pirate slept on the deck of the ship. Barely remembering whatever he could have done the last night, he just stood up for a moment, raised his hand and said with a low tone"Good morning..."after his words, a fire ball came out from his hand reaching the sky, that as a greeting just in case she didn?t hear. Moments later he fell back...

" Zzzz...Zzzz "

Apparently no one explained Mari about Ral?s special ability, a fearsome skill that according to the words of the D., requires 50 hours of sleep a day, whatever that could mean. He proudly named it "Overflowing Laziness", but in truth it was only the fact that he would fall asleep whenever and wherever only moving so he can eat and go to the toilet...Sometimes he managed to do all of that while still sleeping, even fighting asleep.

Of course, the noise managed to wake up the rest of the crew.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 18, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc I - Quiet Waters | Old Man Walking*












_I can't do this. This is not me, this is not what I wanted._

Star had found a run down building out by the industrial parts of Gratitude Island, a small shed with various barrels of tools and supply. The barrels with supply was reeking, but Star couldn't care less. She was sitting with her back towards the wall, her hands limp on the cold wooden floor. Her face was staring into the distance, and streams of tears was flowing down.

"Why is to so damn h-hard." she hulked to herself, clenching her hands into fists. "I want to make a difference. I don't want to hide around!" She knew it was a pipe-dream. She would be hunted down to the end of the earth if people knew who she really was. It had taken her four years to build the kind of reputation she now had. Four years of gradually rising in fame as a bounty hunter, while keeping her real identity a secret from the marines. And that was easier said then done. Keeping the marines away from fights between her and her targets was not easy, and when they eventually noticed, she had to create a rumor that her real identity was actually a target of Star, and that her real identity always managed to elude her. It had even become somewhat of a running gag among the bounty hunters around that Star never managed to capture that scared little girl, who they believe is so weak that she is afraid to show herself in public.

She had lost too much and regained so much to blow her cover now. But her heart was in agony. She could feel her stomach lurch around inside her. 

_There must be something I can do.._

Her eyes widened, and she smiles.

_I am a genius._


The next day is upon the island of Gratitude, and the ritual of gratitude has begun. Every day, the inhabitants of Gratitude Island show their gratitude for life, nature and peace. Most people do this early in the morning for half an hour, but senior citizens have been seen doing this ritual for several days at a time. The people here believe that this ritual helps with longevity, growth and keeping the peace. The funny thing is, the ritual itself actually make this happen.

And as a temporary member of the city, Star have done this every day since she arrived here a few months ago.

First, she buys the supply she will need for the ritual. An array of herbs and spices, mixed into a dry mixture, which is then burned and carefully sniffed, like incense. Then, using her own fingers and arms, she prunes a rare tree only found on this island, called Masteria, or the tree of life. This tree needs constant pruning, as it grows fast enough swallow the island in branches and roots in under half a year. Lastly, the pruned branches and roots are then crushed into a fine powder, mixed with water, and used as a fertilizer for all the islands various plant life.

Once she was done with this, she packed an extra amount of Masteria fertilizer in a charm pouch, with the words "Sorry. Live with hope. Star." which she skillfully hung up on the door handle outside Commander Monty's room at the marine HQ. 

"Your life is in the hand's of Oda now. Maybe we will meet again.." She whispered as she walked through the streets, back to her hideout.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 18, 2012)

*Atlant Island/Dapper and Ten...*

*"Well this is a fine kettle of fish."* Dapper paced back and forth. The cell they had been put in was small, with barely any furnishings. The king mentioned something about work being done. Although he was curious to see what it was, Dapper knew it was more important to inform the others. 

"I don't understand why you didn't want me to attack him." Ten was sitting on a small stool in one corner of the jail cell (the only piece of furniture there) innocently swinging her legs back and forth. *"We can't afford to get a global crisis on our hands. This island could be allied with the World Government for all we know. I'm just glad Kai wasn't there. He would have probably broken that king's neck."*

Dapper continued to pace back and forth. Overall, the act of getting out of jail wouldn't be difficult. It was the attention it would bring that would cause them problems. "What is that on your shirt?" Ten asked as she stared down at Dapper. *"What?"* Dapper stopped and looked down at his chest to find what she was referring to.

"On your back. Here." Ten plucked a card from Dapper's vest and presented it to him. *"Oh, Xifeng stuck that on me earlier. Why I haven't noticed it until now is beyong me."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 18, 2012)

Atlant Island

The pit that was formerly known as Plato's

Kai VS Cannon Buster C

The biggest problem the pretty young thing was currently facing was the fact he was still not thinking things trough, he was getting pissed off by how things weren't going as they should and instead of taking a deep breath and trying to come up with an approach that might work better. He just got riled up and just continued with this strategy of bigger and more destructive that was causing a lot of property damage but his primary target Jackie so far had shrugged off most of his strongest and favored lightning attacks, and this guy...... Where did he come from anyways?  Nevermind.

So far his wind and lightning moves weren't getting the results he desired, so it looked like it was time for him to live up to his name.

_The Sky Emperor?_

_Ahem, no.... Actually your last name. Winter, you know, Winter.....Cold, snow, ice, blizzards, etc._

_Who said that?_

_Blegh, you're such a pain._ 

Time to open the ol' box of tricks. He wasn't the wind and lightning paramecia after all, he was the Odadamn Weatherman.  No way some damn Pussycat, some faceless moron and..... He was pretty sure he was forgetting about someone, but that didn't matter because he was all riled up. Like twice as much as he was before, and he had already been over 9000! 

He took a deep breath, but it was not to rationally assess the situation....Rational? Assess? Having any clue what was going on? That wasn't him. No, this particular branch of his powers was rarely accessed and not easily controlled but shifting gears like this might just get him out of this jam. 

As he expelled his breath, it had suddenly became visible. Immense cold started radiating from his body as he took on a new fighting stance with a one handed grip on his sword and his free hand stretched out towards the Cannon Buster that stuck to his Chaos enhanced battle strategy. To rely on counter attacks to take down this superior opponent. 

From that hand Kai aimed towards him a blast of wind was launched, widespread making it impossible for him to dodge. The violent cold winds battered his body and chilled him to the bone. He was just barely able to dodge Kai's form that came straight at him, somehow very conveniently some spilled water had just frozen over and the Cannon Buster just slipped on it right at the most convenient of times. 

The thing was, Kai was never that much of a schemer so it should've been pretty predictable what came next. He completely ignored the Fluck's little familiar and came straight at Jackie, her own little dancepartner and Fluck. Slashes with his sword combined with the cold he was radiating sent freezing waves in the directions of his targets. He had enough presence of mind to avoid aiming where Adora and Mr. Tinkles were, but beyond that it was everything goes. 

The slashes drew in the moisture in the air and instead of cutting strength, they instead took on mass as the moisture collected and froze over. Big crescent shaped chunks of ice barreled towards his targets.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2012)

*[Slaying in a Winter Wonder Land, Wreckers and UC]​*
[Fang, Clause and Chaos?]​

Deep in the bowls of this now smoldering pit Jackie stalks like the animal she is, her body twists elegantly as all four limbs silently paw off the ground. Her black lips sheen in the darkness as she pulled her head to the hole she fell through, above the Canon fucker?s scent was heavy on the air, the scent of his nervous sweat wafted down to her olfactory as the thump of his beating heart gave away his subtle movements. Salvia dripped from the tips of her fangs as the edge of her fur stood on end. Her sleek ears fold and pin to the back of her skull as the muscles in her legs start to tense. She was just about to pounce when her body set off a mental alarm, something was wrong and Jackie paused for just an instant her killer instinct. A light growl like pant leaves her throat and the heat off her breath produces steam, the temperature was rapidly dropping. 

Confusion runs rampant through her mind, but being taught by no other than Black Bart to think things through [yes rare I know] she pulled her short snout back to the air, sniffing she smells Kent?s scent all over this chill, the block head was changing the entire environment in this area, not that it mattered. Saber Fanged Cats were adapted to the extreme colds; this was like a home coming party. That is when what remained of the floorboards rattle with a powerful gale slash. Jackie felt ice trace across the floor in several directions as Kai haphazardly attacked only taking Adora and their ?son? Tinkles into consideration. A grin crosses Jackie?s features, pretty unsettling sight to see if you ever did, this was her chance. Like springs from hell Jackie quickly unloads all the energy she had tensed into her muscles and leaped. From the hole she appears arms spread wide just as the Canon Buster went to avoid the ice attack that Kai had sent his way. But again Fluck?s influence was felt, and he wished no deaths in his presence. The Canon Buster?s heel catches an up turned 2X4 and he spins into Jackie as she wrapped him up in her strong arms. Those nine inch daggers that were aimed for his throat instead sink into the man?s shoulder. The harsh impact knocks the man out as they slammed into the floor, but odd probabilities saved his life, at least for now. 

Jackie quickly pulls her teeth free, sadly it completely splits the Canon Buster?s shoulder assembly, but hey is was still alive and thanks to Kai?s recklessness he would remain that way. Jackie bounds back dodging though icy slashes as the area quickly falls into a blanket of snow, Kai was quickly giving Jackie the upper hand, though he didn?t quite know it. Slinking behind one of the larger ice slashes Jackie metamorphoses into another of her hybrid points, that of stealth. Her body shrinks and her fur fades into soft whites and blues to better break her outline up. She brushes her face against an icy wall to wipe the blood free, and then she stalks. Not Fluck, not the other Canon Buster. But Kai, his reckless attacks toward her had refocused her attention on him. Those razor sharp claws do more than just flay hapless fodder to meat ribbons, it also allows the she devil hell cat to climb even the most un climbable surfaces, like say the surface of a large ice slice, give to Jackie by the reckless Kaiser D. Winter. 

Her muscles barely ripple under her fur and flesh, each movement is carefully executed as not to draw any attention, the way her fur overlapped keeping her body from even disturbing the air around her. Only Fluck could make her out, but he is a special freak case? and just that strong. Several seconds seems to crawl by as Jackie perches herself atop the wavy wall, her balance keen and her eyes sharp. Her feline lips split and she bares her fangs as Kai happens to walk under her battling the last functioning Canon Buster, she pounces. But again the low probabilities of a lunge from the canon buster happen, partly due to him slipping on ice, he actually meant to run, but instead he barrels toward Kai. Instinct fueled Kai reflexively hops back with a wind step, and the canon buster busts his face, though that was the least of his worries as Jackie?s weight barrels down on his tailbone, her claws dig deeply into his ass as her weight shatters his pelvis like it was plaster of Paris. The man howls in pain before it drags the consciousness from him, another none fatal blow, though recovery time was.. well a long time.

Pulling her claws free Jackie focuses on Kai, they were both exhausted, Jackie was burning though the calories to maintain the correct body heat and her rapid movements were pulling on her reserves as well. Across the way Kaiser stood, he wasn?t panting like Jackie [he isn?t a cat] but he too was feeling the drain. Releasing all that power earlier and changing the weather to this winter setting has him setting on E as well and those ice cuts didn?t help things. A strong wind, a byproduct of the icy area and the temperate climate, blows pushing loose clothing around as Jackie stood to her full height as she reassumed her normal hybrid mode. The two D?s stood there, just sizing the other up. ~~

[Rooftop]

Dianna?s eyes focused on the chaos below. She can only shake her head as she watched Jackie fail at every attempt to kill, was this Fluck?s influence that great?  ?How long are you going to stand there, Grand Marshal?? Dianna asks. From behind a wall the man in the red cloak appears.  ?How long?? a dark voice asks. Turning Dianna is face to face with the tall man. His crimson eyes pierce is long black hair; Dianna taps a finger off one of the many buckles that keeps the cloak he wore in place.  ?When you pulled that gun to kill the thief you gave yourself away, though I?m curious why you didn?t shoot he didn?t sense you.? Dianna replies as she allowed her fingers to fall down to his black shirt, though his none armored hand quickly stops her,  ?I?m simply to observe.? he snaps throwing her hand away from him. Dianna sighs, she couldn?t get tall, dark and compelling wrapped around her fingers.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dexter Wright
Grand Marshal​


​
 ?Why are you here then, to save us from Fluck?? Dianna asks as he walks up beside her.  ?Partially, but my main objective is to discover why Fluck is here. The Captain will see to the situation with Fluck, if necessary.? Dexter replies planting a foot on the ledge of the roof,  ?And I?m willing to bet that tower is at the bottom of that mystery.? ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2012)

*[Firecracker/Love Pirate Joint Arc]​*​
[Party After Thoughts]​

Doc’s light yellow eyes are the first to catch the incoming Mari,  “Incoming.” he coughs elbowing the elder Hector in the ribs.  “Fuckin’ hell!” the old man gasps, hot tea had went down the wrong pipe and he spew a mist all over the fine sheen of the large oval mirror that hung over the bar. Hector quickly spins the bar stool toward the tumbling girl and with an ‘umph’ he catches her with the breadth of his chest as Doc sipped on his tea.  “You platinum hair numbskull, I’d…” he bites, but he doesn’t quite finish his tirade as a light snore brings his attention down to his Captain. Upon impact, or maybe contact Mari had fallen fast asleep.  “Not as spry as you used to be.” Doc asks, the clatter of the tea cup rattling off the counter.  “If I were but twenty years younger.” Hector replies, a smile cross his features,  “But, I do believe it’s time to put the pup to bed, mind gathering her cloths?” Hector asks. Doc pauses, from a strategic point of view gaining more information on this crew and ship under the guise of helping was the best possible idea.  “Sure, why not.” the young assassin replies as he walked behind Hector, gathering articles of clothing that she randomly discarded.

 “Was she really wearing _this_ much clothing?” Doc asks as he continues to gather cloths… it wasn’t until he picked up Bridget’s bra that he realized that he was jumbling cloths.. wait, Bridget’s BRA?! ~~~

[Next Morning] 

 “Good morning family!”​
Hector, up since before the crack of dawn, pulled his attention from the wall he was working on [the party was more ‘lively’ then thought]. Pulling a defined arm across his brow he allows the other, holding his 85 and a quarter lbs hammer fall to the side. The white sleeveless T-Shirt he is sporting at the moment, his brown coat in his quarters, is stained with sweat.  “Mornin’” her replies back, then adjusting one of his suspenders he turns his attention back to the wall. A powerful swing knocks the nail in and levels the board back to flush. 

[Across the Way, the Golden Crow] 

Mari’s yell didn’t have enough pull to catch the attention of the aspiring cook, now sporting a fancy white hat and apron [that states ‘Real Men Don’t Use Recipes’]. Bacon sizzled on a greased pan as he folded omelets with the help of his fruit in another. It wasn’t until a fireball exploded with a racket that Doc pauses. Biting down on his pipe Doc sticks his head out the window, from across the room… and sweat drops. Ral was sleep blowin’ shit up again and it seemed that Mari was up and about as well as Doc spotted her on the Love Pirate Ship… greeting the day. ~~     

*[Queen of the Cards, Atlant Island]​*​
[Atlant Tower, Dapper and Ten]​

Dapper paced back in forth in their, his and Ten’s, cell. Half flustered at the fact that they were caught and half because it was his worry over Xifeng that had gotten them caught. Ten, a peculiar android, is the first to see the key to their salvation. The bird claimed to have let the card go unnoticed, but he like Edo probably figured the card the Xifeng stuck them with simply dissipated as so many that she had used done countless times before. [~this in part explains why Edo cannot zero in on the feisty fortune teller, she had confused his senses by placing a bit of her essence in the card she attached to him~] Dapper’s eyes focus as the android holds it toward him, it seemed overly ordinary, the Four of Cups.

Dapper curious raises an eyebrow as he reached for the source of a brief pain. * “Four cups? Xifeng, what is the significance of four cups?”* he asks as his feathery hand touches the card. Up till then the card had laid dormant, but now it pulsed with energy

_ “Fate is no mystery to me young Dapper, you needed to find this mystery.”_​
Xifeng’s voice seemed to emanate from the card, though only Dapper could hear it, as he had emotional ties to Xifeng (and the card was attuned to him). Dapper’s eyes flash, she had lured him here to discover the excavation of this castle tower. If she lured him here, maybe she too foresaw a way out. That minx, she had this planned out the whole time. 

_The Four of Cups represents dissatisfaction and boredom, as you are now. But. It also holds the elegance of the old sleight of hand. From there you come, and so to you shall return.”_​

As Xifeng’s words float two golden chalices form over Dapper and Ten and shift side to side as if they were being spun by a magician. Back in the alley this all started in a card pulses, it too was the Four of Cups and identical cups appear in the street and shift side to side. A moment later they tip open spilling both Dapper and Ten into the alley, they were free and the dim witted guards would be none the wiser. ~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jace*

“MY Traps actually!” Jace said swiping the lobsters away from Livio. “YOU’RE still under parole damned cowboy. I’ll get you, you mark my words. Even if I have to stay on this ship forever I’ll get you with one of my traps old man!” 

That was Jace’s roundabout way of saying that he was going to stay with him. 

“So you’re the captain right? You gonna get the rest of your crew and head off someplace? What you even doing on the Grand Line anyway? You don’t seem the type to be going around fighting and shit. Seems to me like you’d rather be on a rockin chair getting pissed drunk and starin at some cloud or some shit. Or maybe fixin some old lady’s house or some boring shit like that. You and my dad would get on. Boring old farts.”

Jace though would take a boring life over what he’d been through; still it seemed like this cowboy was fun.

“Oh shit! I just had an idea! Can you teach me how to shoot one of them guns!” Jace said all sparkly eyed.


*Knoxx*

2 hours of drinking later.

“You know, I wish my wife was more like you. Now….now I’m not saying I’m gay. No way. NO WAY! But you know, loosen up a bit….She’s got a permanent stick up her ass….and it’s not mine…*snigger*… .Hell even if she was like Mio! How’d that sonofabitch Dangil get her?! Theo….Dangil’s dead. Dude…killed by his own son. Shit man. That’s fucked up.”

Knoxx got up and staggered around. He was off his face. “You…I love you man. Like not in a queer way….but like in a I totally respect you and shit. I’d still kick your weak ass in a fight though. Remember when we fought?! Hahaha! I hit you over the head with a fucking coconut tree. A COCONUT TREE! How funny is that?!”

Knoxx paused and sat back down, taking another drink.

“Mio! Mio! Get over here….I have something I need to tell you.”

Mio was at the wheel of the ship. She looked around to Knoxx sitting all red faced with that happy look on his face. He tried to focus on something and was apparently having issues. 

“What?”

“Mio. I’m so sorry….you know….I know you hit me hard and everything…..but you can hit me again, cos I fucked up. Like pretty bad. Mio. I love you like a sister….like not like a wife. I don’t love my wife. She’s a bitch. But you’re like family. I love you and Theo. THEO! Come here you fucker.” Knoxx grabbed Theo and hugged him and Mio tight.

“You guys are like my real family you know. Like I can close my eyes and fall back and you’ll be there to catch me. Cos you’re the Best! Watch see…”

Knoxx let go of the hug and spun around, then fell backwards in the hope that someone would catch him. Mio sighed and turned away, but she smiled as she did so. Dangil would have been with them, she imagined what he would have said: “Come now my wife! I shall beat them all with the liver of iron. Nay of Steel. NAY of LOVE! The Liver of Love shall defeat you all!”

She stepped towards the barrel of liquor and picked it up. “We’re stopping here lads! Sailing whilst drunk is not a good idea!” She began downing the booze along with the other men. 

“To Dangil! The best damned pirate that ever graced this Earth!” she said raising a toast.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 19, 2012)

*Love Pirates/Arbogast...*

Sitting in the crow nest, Arbogast had slept in (as was usual for him) despite the fact that he hadn't partied or drank at all the night before. He had kept to himself the previous night, polishing off several of his guns and his lucky belt. He had barely payed any mind to anyone else getting up. 

Arbogast rolled his eyes at the sound of Mari's voice, particularly the word "family". That word implied that he was always going to be with them. In reality, he wanted to leave the first chance he got, but only after the life debt had been repaid. He poked his head out of the crows nest and eyed the several crewmembers on deck. In truth, he had only been introduced to a few of them, and hadn't even memorized all of their names yet. 

Arbogast climbed slowly down to the deck hoping he didn't end up sick at Mari's saccharine greetings she always gave him.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 19, 2012)

"Hmm."

Kai's attack was fairly impressive, for a rookie. Judging from his fight with the Cannon Buster, the rookie did not possess a logia fruit, and this was therefore the result of some kind of powerful paramecia fruit. Fluck was quite aware of the problems in managing such abilities and fully appreciated Kai's difficulty in mastering such an attack.

Still, it wasn't anything he couldn't handle.

Fluck held his hand out, in the direction of the approaching waves of ice. The Shichibukai made no other discernible action. Nonetheless, the chunks of ice rapidly melted, and were nothing more than flowing streams of water by the time they reached him. 

Fluck's Devil Fruit ability was one of the most complex and mysterious powers in the world. However, it was not a secret that he was capable of controlling entropy. The obstacle that prevented most pirates from understanding that aspect of his power was a lack of the necessary scientific knowledge. Entropy was an unfathomable law to most people, but to put it simply, entropy caused things to change to a state where they would not experience any further change. It therefore governed processes such as freezing, melting, chemical reactions, and also _heat transfer_.

Of course, he did not have absolute control over this power, or it would not be an exaggeration to say that he could conceivably destroy the world. But, he had more than enough mastery over it to simply melt the ice that Kai had created.

It did not take much more time for Jackie to dispatch both of his unwitting minions. They had put up a good resistance, but that was their limit once the two captains had gotten serious. Of course, Fluck had made sure that neither of the Cannon Busters would die. He was not particularly satisfied with how long Jackie and Kai took to defeat them, but he knew that they did have the necessary potential. At the very least, Fluck felt that they had proven themselves to have the bare minimum of strength he was looking for. 

The two of them were clearly showing their aggressive intentions, but Fluck unhesitatingly walked in between the duo. 

"Very good - " he started.

He never got much further, because both Jackie and Kai immediately attacked him. Kai unleashed a strong blast of icy wind with his sword, while Jackie, who had reverted back to her hybrid point, made yet another accurate attack with her lance. 

Fluck was certain that they were capable of bypassing his intangibility time time.

The white cloak swirled and promptly collapsed upon itself, leaving empty space once more where the Shichibukai used to be. Jackie, who was in any case resistant to the freezing temperatures, quickly parried Kai's attack with her weapon and managed to avoid any significant damage.

_"You're a great conversationalist, Fluck,"_ Larissa called out mockingly from where she was sitting. She had not moved at all from the chair she was sitting in. Despite the overwhelming destruction that Plato's had suffered, the area surrounding Larissa was undamaged, and looked like a surreal slice of order and peace in the chaos.

"I didn't expect them to be this hot-tempered!" Fluck protested. "They aren't even pausing to speak!"

_"I'd recommend you wait until some other time, they're clearly not going to listen to you now,"_ Larissa continued, calmly straightening one of her twintails and making sure that they were not ruffled.

"I don't need you to tell me that -" Despite his best efforts, the 'Chaos Meister' was once again rudely interrupted in the middle of his conversation. Kai had once again charged him recklessly, aiming for a melee attack.

Perhaps it was the way the Shichibukai narrowed his eyes. Perhaps it was simply Kai's instinct that had been honed during his travels with his crew. Perhaps it was due to Kai's Devil Fruit affinity with the weather, which was the most likely reason. 

Whatever it was, _something_ made the self-proclaimed 'Sky Emperor' retreat, assisted by a solid blast of wind.

"Chaos Bolt."

Despite, the cold temperatures and frosty surroundings, the sky was completely clear. Still, the probability of lightning striking in such conditions was not zero.

A streak of blue light rained down from the heavens, cleanly striking the ground where Kai had stood mere moments before. There was a terrific explosion as the electricity ripped through the air at extreme speeds. Streams of dust and dark smoke rose from the charred ground.

However, that was not all Fluck had to deal with. Jackie had not given up on her attack either. 

"Cross of Longinus!"

She had taken advantage of the time during which Fluck had diverted his attention, and made a surprise attack. She had also made sure that she was not directly opposite of Kai, so that their attacks would not clash if the chaosman had chosen to teleport.

It was a powerful two-part attack that had twice the chance of outright killing an enemy compared to a normal attack. However, it was also a move that Fluck had already seen once before.

The Shichibukai raised his left arm, and curled his bottom three fingers together. His thumb was pointing directly upwards, while his index finger stuck out horizontally, imitating the barrel of a firearm.

"Chaos Gun."

A hazy orb of purple energy gathered around his index finger before it was shot towards the lance. Fluck, who had been focusing on Kai, did not even bother looking at the lance. The chance of him hitting was 100%. It had to be.

The sphere of energy knocked the lance to the side, and the impact dials exploded harmlessly. The edge of the explosion was more than three metres away from Fluck. 

"Well, it looks like I have no choice but to leave this time, but you'll see me again," he said to the two pirate captains. "The next time, I hope that you'll be calmer and we can talk in peace."

"Come on, Larissa," Fluck beckoned. Larissa nodded obediently, and moved towards him. That was an accurate way of describing her action, but her speed was so great that she made a good impression of Fluck's teleportation.

Fluck addressed Jackie and Kai one last time. 

"Farewell, for now."

The swish of his cloak and the widespread destruction were the only traces that the 'Chaos Meister' had left of his presence.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 19, 2012)

*Theo*

2 hours of drinking later.



> “You know, I wish my wife was more like you. Now….now I’m not saying I’m gay. No way. NO WAY! But you know, loosen up a bit….She’s got a permanent stick up her ass….and it’s not mine…*snigger*… .Hell even if she was like Mio! How’d that sonofabitch Dangil get her?! Theo….Dangil’s dead. Dude…killed by his own son. Shit man. That’s fucked up.”



*"I know... damn shame, the guy was one of my most trusted to..."* Theo said in a low voice, sniffing. It was hard to tell if this was because he was sad, or because of the hard liquor scorching his insides. *"I am tempted to say thatchuare lucky to still being able te talk with'er, but I won't.*" he said, getting a raised eyebrow from Knoxx

*"Fucking hell, I miss her man. That woman was FINE! No wonder my daughter looks so good, being the offsptr..offpris...daughter of me and her." *He had trouble speaking curtain words now.

*"She was truly one fine piece of ass. And boobs. and the rest too.."* he snickered, getting a "HAHA!" from Knoxx.

*"Though..my favorite part of her was her amazing red hair.."* he added, spacing out slightly.



> Knoxx got up and staggered around. He was off his face. “You…I love you man. Like not in a queer way….but like in a I totally respect you and shit. I’d still kick your weak ass in a fight though. Remember when we fought?! Hahaha! I hit you over the head with a fucking coconut tree. A COCONUT TREE! How funny is that?!”



*"Too funny, I still cut down any coconut palm tree near me wherever I go. But I recon how I filled you with holes was so much more worthy of a laugh..or was that someone else?"* he said, scratching his head.



> Knoxx paused and sat back down, taking another drink.



Noticing this, Theo thought it would be a good time for a toast. 
*"Cheers! For death in the hands of our daughters!" *he shouted, grinning from his own joke. *"Let us live short lives and die in the bosom of a beautiful lady!"*



> “Mio! Mio! Get over here….I have something I need to tell you.”
> 
> Mio was at the wheel of the ship. She looked around to Knoxx sitting all red faced with that happy look on his face. He tried to focus on something and was apparently having issues.
> 
> ...



Theo tried standing up to to catch the old man, but fell over and watched as Knoxx landed with a thunderous sound on the deck of the boat. *"Getting a bit fat, are ya?"* he said, giving Mio a smile and a slap on the tush.



> She stepped towards the barrel of liquor and picked it up. “We’re stopping here lads! Sailing whilst drunk is not a good idea!” She began downing the booze along with the other men.
> 
> “To Dangil! The best damned pirate that ever graced this Earth!” she said raising a toast.



*"To Mari, the greatest pirate that will rise up higher then even her old man! And to Dangil, the biggest bastard on the seven..I mean four seas!"* he shouted out, grinning wide at Mio.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2012)

*Vergil vs just another hurdle.*

As usual Vergil felt no emotion when he stood in front of an opponent. Dante had often described a rush of adrenaline and the thrill of the battle. In the eyes of the ice blue eyed swordsman, this man was merely a hurdle to get past. 

The tall man swung down, in a diagonal arc, following it up with a side slash. Vergil dodged back twice to avoid both attacks. Fast, despite such a large weapon. The chains on it were designed to tear and shred flesh. 

“The sword is useless.” Vergil said. “Your attacks are effective against a lightly armoured foe like myself but against someone with armor…”

“Heh.” The taller man grinned and swiped at the stone railing, demolishing it as it made contact. “The high speed can cut through most things. Even your blade.”

Vergil’s eyes showed no surprise at the feat, nor at the declaration. “Very well.”

He never drew fights out, nor did he hold back. He used his strongest technique for the given situation. He held his sword with the hilt facing up and extended his arm backwards, the arm bent at both his elbow joints. His shoulder snapped forward causing the blade to make an arc from the ground and towards the opponent. Ordinarily the technique would have moderate power due to it being mostly in the wrist, however with the extra elbow joint it gave much more momentum and created a large wall of air pressure that shot towards the chainsaw wielding man. 

The tall man instinctively knew that something was coming and dodged out the way; he was not expecting the sword strike to be able to take out the stone stairs he was standing on and lost his footing, as was Vergil’s intention all along.

As he was imbalanced, spun the sword around in his hand, resheathed it and spun his inhuman spine so that his back was facing him. He then released his sword as he swiveled around creating a devastating attack that sliced through the man.

Vergil started walking once more to the library, barely acknowledging the look of shock on his opponents face. He jumped up towards the stairs that were intact and as soon as he landed, his opponent spewed out a fountain of blood from his torso, which flopped down to reveal a perfect cut through the rib cage and arms. “You revealed what your blade could do. That was your one and only trump card that was wasted through boasting. Your death was deserved.”

Vergil didn’t even know his name. Such weaklings though were better off forgotten.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2012)

*Knoxx

A Drunk Shichibukai and Yonkou = trouble*

He fell to the deck with s thud, with Theo managing to manoeuvre his way out from under his massive back. 

“I’m not getting fat you sonofabitch! This is muscle…MUSCLE! You…”

It was then Mio responded to having her ass slapped by Theo. She raced up behind him, grabbed him by the chest and suplexed him into the mast of the ship. Theo should have known by now that she wasn’t like other women. A lesser man would have had his neck snapped by the suplex.

“Mio! You’re so violent! Dude…chill out…shhh… look. Love and peace. Ughhhh I sound like my sons.” Knoxx sat and looked at Mio, “Am I gay?”

“No. because you wouldn’t be staring at my chest if you were.” Mio said. She could never hold her drink and this stuff made her drunk, fast. And when she was drunk she turned violent. Very violent. Knoxx got a kick to  the face.

“Ehhh? You wanna stare some more you bucha pervs! Argh I’m pisshed off!” she looked around. About a mile away was a pirate ship. “Hey! Hay you!” she shouted. Obviously they couldn’t hear her.

“This sea is property of Theo, Mio and Knoxx…Theo! They’re on OUR SEA! OURS! Permission to blow them out of the water sir! Hey arsehead!” she said saluting and picking her Captain up off the mast as he drank some more. 

“Fuuuuuck. Our sea. Shit…” Knoxx said “Lemme deal with them….I’ll….teach them damn brats a thing or two about trespasshin. Right after I use the toilet. Where’s the bathroom? Wait…I’ll just go in the sea..”

“Don’t you dare you fuck! That’s OUR SEA. R C!  Arsey…heh….but it’s ours! You can’t just piss in it when you like! Hold it in…”

“Do they have a toilet?” Knoxx asked pointing to the pirate ship.

“Yeah… they do….go use theirs..”

“Ok….” 

And with that Knoxx fell off the side of the ship and attempted to swim whilst drunk.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 19, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[ADVENTURE!!]​
It didn't take long until both crews where on deck of their ships, sailing straight towards their destination. Perdition Kingdom. Mari had found a place in the firecrackers ship, chatting with Kent. "So what does that HAL thingie know about Perdition Kingdom?" she asked, cracking a coconut she found in the firecrackers supply-room when Kent showed her the ship earlier. Waking a bite of the meat, she waited as the generic, yet amazingly sarcastic voice of HAL came out of the ships speakers. *"Other then the information I gave Kent, I have little to say about it. Fighting families, Simillian and Ampars, blah blah.."*

"Nothing about reasons for the friction between them?" Mari said, now trusting Kent and the others enough to let them know about her intellect. Not that it would make a difference, seeing as Kent and Ral wasn't the sharpest tool in the box, and the others seem to ignore both herself and Kent most of the time.

*"Nope." *HAL said, followed by a static sound, signaling that she was turning off the speakers.

"Looks like we have to figure this one out for ourself then~" Mari said,  grinning wide at Kent.


It didn't take more then a few hours before they docked together at the harbor at the island of Perdition Kingdom. A beautiful harbor of masoned stone, gilded and polished to perfection. It was like docking at the world capital. As the harbor a few yards below the city itself, they could only see the bigger buildings, but they had already seen much of the view of the city when sailing in. The biggest structure, on the far side of the island, was the thing that gave Mari the most adrenaline. It was three or four times bigger then anything else on the island. "Wow.." she uttered, walking slowly toward the front of the firecrackers ship. "Come on Kent, time to explore!" she giggled, changed into hybrid form and flew down to the stone below. 

Just as she landed, Kent leaped down behind her. However, her attention was further ahead, as two middle aged men, dressed in two different, but equally colorful attires, came running towards her. 
They where bickering at first, but as they came closer, they turned their attention towards Mari and Kent.

"Good Evening traveler! I am the official for the kingdom, if you may follo.."

"What my _special_ friend here is trying to say, I am the official for the kingdom of Simillian, and he is official for the _other_ side."

"The kingdom of Ampar, at _your_ service."

The obvious tense atmosphere had no effect on the two captains. Mari knew this was to be expected, while Kent simply didn't pick up on the it.

"Hello~" Mari squealed, sounding as sugary sweet as humanly possible. "My name is Mari D. Angel, but you might call me whatever you want~" she said, winking at both of the officials and sending them a blow kiss. 

"Uhm.. yes...Ms. Angel, indeed, very nice to meet you, but I have to tell you, both out you, that you are required to swear your alliance before you enter our city."

"Indeed, to the Ampar cult, or the magnificent kingdom of Simillian."

The Ampar official gave the Simillian official a mean look, but gritted his teeth and added. "Maybe we should ask them what they _value_, so they might choose the _right_ place.."

"I like how Simillian sounds. Kent, you can get the Ampars, so where do we sign up~?"

Both officials stared at the young captain with open mouths.


----------



## Gomu (Jul 19, 2012)

"Who the hell cares what these bastards value, we've got no reason to even be here other than trying to gain some supplies, so why would we need to join these little "factions"." A bit of cynicism here and there, known as the "Gray Hero" for this reason he didn't really trust other factions or people so much. Though he would protect the innocent, his nature of developing relationships was something to not be desired.

"It's up to our captain however, but in my mind joining a "guild" would be as though we are responsible for them, when we know nothing about them..." He crossed his arms walking forward until he became parallel to his captain. "And I am not being responsible for some idiots that could very well place the blame on me, likewise you don't even understand who we are nor know what we do, how do you know we aren't dangerous criminals bent on destroying this place..." Hiro's eyes closed sighing.

"But. As I said before. It's up to her..." Hiro stepped backwards quietly watching the recruiter individual. He had a bad feeling about this, knowing that something bad could really happen if they weren't careful. But his captain... always going into danger without thinking. It was a pet peeve but a necessary evil. So many headaches...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> ?MY Traps actually!? Jace said swiping the lobsters away from Livio. ?YOU?RE still under parole damned cowboy. I?ll get you, you mark my words. Even if I have to stay on this ship forever I?ll get you with one of my traps old man!?
> 
> ...




"Wellp, I guess you could say imma co-captain i suppose." Livio rubbed his chin and laughed a little. "But, I suppose yer right." Livio let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head. "I'll tell yah about it someday kid... but i've already done made a promise... like you. Ain't no one gettin involved in my fight." Livio raised his pancho enough to show a scar on his lower abdomen. "I got this here from an old friend... I'll show yah that much." Livio lowered his shirt and pancho back down.

"So, Much as i'd like to be relaxin, stairin at the sky, I got work i needa complete." As Livio watched the boys eye light up at the mention of guns, he got an idea... "Tell you what kid, I'll do yah one better. You'll be makin yer own gun." Livio throws a screwdriver at Jace. "Imma show you, the secret of these here doublefangs."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 19, 2012)

*[Forced Stalemate, Code of the Templar]​*​
[The Fang, the Cross and the Raging Storm]​

Fluck, the Chaos Master was gone. But in the end, that mattered very little to the two D’s that remained. Their ire had been peak, bad blood over a two simple mishaps. It was once said that the Will of D had the power to save the world, or for that matter destroy the world, and the strewn bodies that lay this way and that. The carnage that utterly overtook Plato’s is testament to the latter. The sheer destructive force of two of that clan run, across the bar and behind a table frozen in place like a morbid still life, rampant across the broken bar and  Adora sat there behind that crystal pillar of ice. She fiercely clutched Mr. Tinkles, too afraid to move. Too afraid to take notice of the escape that Edo so gracefully gave and in the center of that orb of fear standing in a whirling maelstrom of snow and Ice stood the two opposing forces, too tired to actually carry on and yet so colossal they refuse to yield. 

The silence was beguiling, an illusion to the end of a conflict and those soft blue eyes of Adora’s faces the stark truth as she peaks her head just over the table. But the silence was a cruel trick, both Jackie and Kai stood just feet apart with their eyes locked and weapons at the ready. For the first sign of weakness that will be the last. For the first falter of character that would betray that person. For absolution of a conflict, it is unknown what happened. A blink, a stray bead of sweat that rolled down the wrong cheek, or an erratic heartbeat caused by the high octane of the situation. Whatever it may have been, the eventual became factual as the Lance and the Sword are swung. The clashing of steel rings through the hollowed space and ice shatters and then silence. Heart wrenching silence. 

Both Kai and Jackie were at a loss; there they were pinned to the ground, a large trident spear locking both weapons so firmly to the ground that they despite their best efforts couldn’t dislodge them. Being of a feral nature Jackie is the first to abandon her spear, hell she had two fangs and ten claws. She had weapons. But as her muscles tense for a close range pounce a stern voice booms over the empty room.  “Grand Commander Jackie D. Roberts, STAND DOWN.”. The underlining tones were so powerful that not only did Jackie stop but Kaiser felt the need to as well, a small remnant of the Marine training he underwent bubbling to the surface, only poor Adora was unaffected by this verbal command, and again she peaks. From where the voice rang, _ ‘When did he get here?’_ is the thought that crosses her mind. He wasn’t here from the beginning, was he? There at a small portion of the bar that remained sat a man in a blue t-shirt, a light brown jacket is tied at his waist obscuring the thin black belt that held up his green pants, and a cigarette loosely hung to his bottom lip. The most distinguishing feature is the pair of goggles worn on his head. Adora’s eyes pick up on a familiar theme. A black cross was burnt into the plastic that held the lenses.

The cross was the same one worn by the woman in the maze and the rest of her crew, the same worn around Jackie’s neck. A light gasp escapes Adora as the man turns in the chair; he drops the empty bottle of beer he held. It shatters on the ground as his icy blue eyes cut to both D’s.  “I said Calico, stand DOWN.” His voice was focused and calm and Jackie’s body lightly shudders as if a weight had been placed on her. Slowly she changes back to her human form as the man walked up to her. Snuffing the butt of the smoke with his fingers, he pulls another one from the pack secured by his goggles. His eyes first size up Kai,  “So, you’re the infamous Sky Emperor?” he asks. The question in short almost strokes Kai’s ego and a grin split his lips,  “Y..”,  “Don’t answer me, unless I say to.” the man bites while he blew smoke in Kai’s face, and to Adora’s surprise Kai shuts his mouth and nods, he hadn’t felt this kind of physical presence since he last saw his dear ol’ mum. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amadeus Claudius Brutus
Grand Master/Templar Order 
Former Marine Vice Admiral​


​
_ ‘the boy is nothing like his father’_ the cigarette bends upward on his lip as he thinks,  “Well at present.” the thought is continued verbally as he turned his attention back to Jackie.  “And what to do with you?” he asks pulling at her shirt close to her breasts. Tugging he grins,  “You’ll be debriefed Grand Commander, as I don’t know what convinced you it’d be a good idea to attack a Warlord.” his voice was low, but as stern as steel, Jackie can only nod her head.  “Good.” Amadeus smiles releasing her shirt, turning he starts to walk away.  “Oh, and Master Winters, stay here.” he orders with a powerful aura escaping him. Adora and Mr. Tinkles gasp as their worlds turn black, but Kai struggles and fights against it. Again a grin crosses the Templar’s face.  “Ah, the will of D is it?” he asks, a single hand stretching out. His thumb lightly presses on Kai’s forehead and a powerful blast of CoA Haki enters his body.  He instantly goes limp and hits the floor like a sack of potatoes.

Adora fades in and out of consciousness for the better part of three minutes; while she cannot make out everything she does pick up on a couple key words of interest. ‘Knight’, ‘Templar’, ‘Order’ and lastly ‘Move’. What the words mean as a whole is lost as she didn’t pick up the whole conversation. When she finally awakens she, along with Kai, is back on their ship. Amadeus had been kind enough to save them from the authorities. ~ 

[Earlier]

 “Master Wright, if you would be so kind.” the Grand Master asks as he steps outside the broken bar, Jackie stopping just short as a mechanical click is heard. In the shadows a triple barreled gun is pressed against Edo’s head.  “Moonlight Magician, I’d also stay away from my ship as well as Jack’s, less my gracious nature may not be so forthcoming next time.”~~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2012)

*Jace*

"Woo, that's a cool scar! What's that like a sword  to the gut or somethin?" Jace peered as Livio pulled his pancho up. "Look at this one!" Jace turned an pulled up his t-shirt. There were three deep claw marks running all down his back. 

"Giant fucking lizard. I got lucky that day. Jabbed it in the nose with a stick. Just so happened to squelch it's brains." Jace pulled his shirt down again.

"So after tellin me you'd help me fight, you're still not letting anyone help you? That's pretty brain dead thinking. That's like, fall of fame retard level. If you help me then I'm helping you. Ain't no getting out of it so you can eat a cum bucket."

Jace looked at the guns and the screwdriver as it was tossed to him. "Make my own guns...? Oh shit I gotta come up with a name for them. Doublefangs is so....old man. How about Yonkou and Shichi? Sex and Drugs? Oh shit! Tits and Ass! I'm callin em that!"

Jace jumped up and pretended to shoot Livio. 

"Bang Bang friend!" he grinned. "Can you do a quick draw? Actually I've been meaning to ask someone, is that a term for using guns or one for premature emancipation? I never figured that out..." Jace said drifting off un aware he got the word totally wrong.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Jace*
> 
> "Woo, that's a cool scar! What's that like a sword  to the gut or somethin?" Jace peered as Livio pulled his pancho up. "Look at this one!" Jace turned an pulled up his t-shirt. There were three deep claw marks running all down his back.
> 
> ...



Livio chuckled and shook his head. "Wellp, I these here together are the double fangs. separate i ain't never bothered to name em." Livio hurried Jace off to his room in order to get some of the parts they would need to use in order to build his weapons. "And about a quick draw, it's a gunslingin term, means drawin yer weapon in the blink of an eye." Livio quickly moved his gun from his back to Jace's face in an instant. 

"And in terms of speed, ain't none faster than yer old pal Livio." With a smirk, Livio spun his gun around and placed it back behind his back. "Now then, Gether you up some parts out of this here back." Livio dropped a sack on the counter. "I'll tell you what you'll be needin."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 20, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Atlant Island*]

---

*Meeting the Grand Commander*

That was intense. A single guy had managed to dissolve the fight between Jackie and Kai with almost a single movement, a threat and simply exerting a little Haki to the point where even Kai went limp. Though, that could be attributed to fatigue and injuries. Even so, it was the first time he had sensed that kind of powerful and commanding presence. To shut Kai up with only a single sentence was...well, a feat unheard of until today. And then there was that blast of Haki; the Colour of the Conquering King, was it? He'd read about it. It was a rare form of Haki that couldn't be attained through any amount of training, and that only one in a million people were capable of carrying it. He himself resisted it, but Adora and the man she was clinging onto weren't as lucky.

But to top it all off, the man had managed to sneak up on him without being detected. Though, in fairness, his attention was divided between Adora, Jackie and Kai's fight, and maintaining his technique.

_In the shadows a triple barreled gun is pressed against Edo’s head.   “Moonlight Magician, I’d also stay away from my ship as well as Jack’s,  less my gracious nature may not be so forthcoming next time._

Edo held his hands up and smiled politely. "Ah, you got me. Very impressive indeed, but don't worry, I had no intention of coming onto your ships or Jackie's. My interests happen to be very specific, and in this case, purely non-profitable." He answered, dropping a small smoke bomb and completely disappearing in a cloud of purple smoke. No doubt, the thief had gotten into another disguise and blended in with the crowd. 

---

*Back on the Ship*

Thankfully, the man had decided not to chase after Edo. Though, that would have probably been impossible anyway. He was a master of escape. There was only one man in the entire seas who could ever see through his tricks, disguises and come close to capturing him. The Great Detective Shinichi Kudo. "_I wonder where he is, actually..._" He thought to himself, until he remembered that the last time he had a duel with him, he had left him stranded on a train. 

At the harbour, he spotted the ship the man from before was referring to, but as promised, ignored it and continued to the UC ship. In a single leap, Edo made it to the ship, before bending down and observing the lying bodies of Adora and Kai. Sighing, he sifted through Adora's pockets silently and reached for the flashbang he gave her a while ago. "_Probably won't need that..._"

"Hey, hey, how long are you two going to sleep like that for?" Edo poked them, sweatdropping. "Ah, wait, I have an idea," He grinned, and changed his voice to match the pitch of Adora's. "Hey, Kai, if you wake up I'll show you something good!"

Instantly, the Sky Emperor popped awake.

"_Sorry Adora..._" Edo thought inwardly apologetically.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Knoxx
> 
> A Drunk Shichibukai and Yonkou = trouble*
> 
> ...




*Theo turns to chaos once again..or..well, the other way around...lets just say there will be chaos, and leave it at that.*

The moment Knoxx fell to the seas below, Theo broke out in a laughing fit.

*"Bwahahahaha! Dude! You are already down in the water, just take a piss in there, not like nobody's gonna notice. Well, I will.. And Mio. And the rest of the crew! Bwhahah! You know, since I just shouted it...just now.."*

He then turned to Mio, took her hand and leaped out of the ship, plummeting towards the sea. *"Let's destroy some ships!"* he yelled at the way down. Using the the speed as a springboard, he let Mio go, took out his swords, and glided through the air, using his blades as wings. Then, with his let leg, he hooked a part of her clothing and kicked her, without hurting her, towards one of the pirate ships. Then he glided towards the mast of another one of the ships, cutting though the mast like butter, and proceeded to land onto a third. 

The entire fleet was over 20 ships large, but once this drunken frenzy was over, it would be driftwood.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Two weeks had passed since Helen began the arduous process of learning Fishman Kenjutsu. By day she swam untold leagues, weighed down by her gauntlets and greaves. By night she rested. A mindless and repetitive grind with no foreseeable end in sight. Some mornings the pain and stiffness in her muscles nearly brought her to tears. She might've said to hell with it all if not for the mental image of Balthazar that she would conjure. Him standing at the wedding alter and flashing her that awful toothless grin. The image was more than enough motivation to get her going. That and Fontus of course, who would simply toss her overboard whether she willed it or not. The fishman showed her the proper mechanics of swimming, teaching her to glide through the water, as opposed to "plowing" through it as he so bluntly described her technique. _'Once you get smooth, then you get fast,'_ he was fond of telling her. To which Helen would retort that the gauntlets and greaves weren't helping of course. 

Just when she felt like she was starting to find her rhythm, however, Mother Nature decided to throw one hell of a frostbitten curve ball. It was early afternoon when the waters suddenly became icy cold. Helen shivered intensely as she struggled to keep pace with Fontus in the rowboat. To top it all of it began snowing. Fontus glanced at the sky. "We seem to be in the zone of a winter island," he said. Helen's teeth chattered as she replied, "I...hu....hu...hate wu....winter islands."  

Fontus leaned over the edge of the boat and offered her a webbed hand. "That is enough swimming for today I think." 

Well that's a first, Helen thought. "L...let me guess. I'm g...getting better aren't I?" Helen asked, as she huddled underneath a tattered blanket. Fontus shook his head. "Not really. I do not want you to freeze into a popsicle is all." Helen chuckled then sneezed. "You mean a Helensicle." She unsheathed her greatsword, Heartsbane, and cradled it in her arms. The crimson steel blade radiated a blessed inner warmth that seeped into her body. A cursory examination of her backpack revealed nothing in the way of suitable winter wear. She had been lucky so far in her journey, only encountering spring and summer islands. In the end she had to settle for a thin sweater and trousers, but kept the blanket around her shoulders as a makeshift cloak. 

They rowed through a hazy white mist. The temperature plunged even further the closer they got to the island. Jagged chunks of ice floated by them, some more then twice the size of their humble rowboat. Fontus stood at the prow while she rowed, peering into the mist and calling out directions. "I can see something massive up ahead!" he exclaimed. As he said this the mist seemed to part like a twisting veil, revealing a vast ice field that stretched for miles. Helen could barely make out an island beyond the ice, dotted with snow capped mountains. They came to a grinding halt at the edge of the ice pack. No boat was getting through that. "The ice looks solid enough. We can walk the rest of the way," Fontus suggested. Helen nodded, clearly not amused by the prospect of trudging over miles of treacherous ice, and that was just to get to the island. "Great. I wonder if anyone even lives in this frozen hell." 

It didn't take very long to find out. About a mile into their shivering trek they came upon two fearsome looking vikings huddled over a roaring fire. One was a humongous man with a bushy blond beard and arms as thick as tree trunks. He was covered in thick furs. Over his bald head he wore a dented helm with ivory horns. His companion was of average size, rail thin with a gaunt face and beady little eyes. The vikings stared at them at first in surprise and then with intense suspicion. Helen flashed an amiable smile. "Hello there. My name is-" 

"Hold thy tongue wench!" cried the big viking. 

Helen glanced at Fontus, eyes wide. "What did he just call me?" 

"A wench. It means-"

"I know what it means!"  

"By decree of the Lord Olaf and the Lady Freya, no outsiders are permitted upon Hoarfrost Island!" He drew an ice encrusted axe from the snow and shook it at them menacingly. The smaller viking produced a crossbow from within the folds of his thick wool cloak and narrowed his snipers eyes. Helen walked right at him, hands on her hips, chin jutting defiantly. "Trust me. We don't want to be here any longer then we have to. All we want are some warm clothes and a place to stay until our log pose resets. Then we'll be out of your hair." 

"BAH! Heed my words prattling wench. Thy and thine Sea Demon shall not leave this island save for in chains!" roared the big viking. 

Helen and Fontus exchanged knowing glances and nodded. She turned towards the smaller viking. "You're about my size aren't you?" The battle was quick. They left the two unconscious vikings in their undergarments and made their way into the interior of the island. Helen tipped her comically oversized helm to the side. It was about five sizes too big and kept drooping over her eyes. "You look ridiculous," Fontus declared, himself huddled in furs. 

"When in Mariejois..."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Critical Contact]​


Gomu said:


> "Who the hell cares what these bastards value, we've got no reason to even be here other than trying to gain some supplies, so why would we need to join these little "factions"." A bit of cynicism here and there, known as the "Gray Hero" for this reason he didn't really trust other factions or people so much. Though he would protect the innocent, his nature of developing relationships was something to not be desired.
> 
> "It's up to our captain however, but in my mind joining a "guild" would be as though we are responsible for them, when we know nothing about them..." He crossed his arms walking forward until he became parallel to his captain. "And I am not being responsible for some idiots that could very well place the blame on me, likewise you don't even understand who we are nor know what we do, how do you know we aren't dangerous criminals bent on destroying this place..." Hiro's eyes closed sighing.
> 
> "But. As I said before. It's up to her..." Hiro stepped backwards quietly watching the recruiter individual. He had a bad feeling about this, knowing that something bad could really happen if they weren't careful. But his captain... always going into danger without thinking. It was a pet peeve but a necessary evil. So many headaches...



Mari rolled her eyes. Was this guy serious? Did he really know that little about infiltration and basic manners? Well, he had known him for 7 months already, so it wasn't really much of a surprise anymore. However, she loved him to death, so one of these days, she would have to teach him more about it.

"Oh Hiro, you rascal~" she said with a smile, punching him playfully on his shoulder. "Hiro here is just a little tired from the long trip. I can assure you that we have no intention on destroying anything, much less such an amazing city as this!"

The officials had finally  shaken off the preliminary shock of Mari's sudden decision when joining, and the Ampar official was quick to fish out a large parchment from his pocket. The Simillian one was quick to follow. 

At first glance, Mari could see that this was going to be a lot more complex then she first imagined. This was a life contract, and not a particularly small one at that. This thing was said, in short, that anyone who singed this was becoming factioned into their military, and any breach of the agreement would prove fatal. If they signed, they could, in effect, be executed if they even talked to the opposing family. Mari and her crew would be taken away from the firecrackers and not be allowed to see each other until they either escaped or somehow could help these two families make up. Both plans would mean extreme caution and careful planning.

"Lorien Shen." she said and focused her eyes on her crew members as well the firecrackers, and talked to them only, sending sound waves straight to them. she positioned her towards Hiro in order to make it look like she was just talking to him with a low voice. "This is Mari, everybody listen up, this is a delicate situation, if we sign this contract, we are going to have to meet at secret locations in the city. If I can see you, I can talk to you, so I can tell you when and where when the times is right, so don't worry about that. Ral, Kent, I am just doing to say this once. Do NOT screw up here, we don't want the entire city to attack us..or themselves any more then they already have. Doc, use any force necessary to hold their mouth shut. Our plan right now will be to befriend anyone important on each side and find the factor that keeps this conflict from ending. Oh, and Tiana, stay close to me~"

She then paused, dispelled her technique and proceeded to address the officials. "Sorry about that, just needed to discuss some pirate business~" she said, winking to the Simillian official and signed the contract.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 20, 2012)

Lady Pirates

Captain Nezu Arc


"Chloe, may I speak to you for a moment?"

Chloe sat in her chair, watching the waters while being fanned by her slaves. 

"What is it Madame?" 

"Well, I was wondering which island you wished to head to. The log says there are three islands around us. The one to the northwest is the most dangerous, while the one to the south east is the least dangerous. I don't need to use my devil fruit to know what you are going to say. Northwest it is." 

"I wish you wouldn't bother me with such trivial things Madame. If you already know my answer, why do you have to ask?"

"I just wanted to make sure you didn't have a personal request for where we should head." 

"Madame, listen to me carefully. I put my one hundred percent faith in you and your navigational abilities. No one else knows the sea like you do. So where ever you think we should go, just take us there. And if I have a personal request I will let you know. Okay?" Chloe glared at the Madame. It was clear she was irritated by her pointless chatter. 

"Alright." And with that the Madame left to go navigate the ship. 

Chloe went back to being fanned, but suddenly found herself interrupted once again.

"CHLOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" A beast roared. 

The ship began to shake violently. Chloe closed her eyes and controlled herself from shouting back.

"Yes Babba?" She said, as calm as could be.

"I AM HUNGRY!!!!!!! FEED ME!!!!!!!!" 

Chloe sighed. "Seymour, go feed Babba." She ordered, very softly.

One of the men around Chloe ran to the other side of the ship and went down to the lower decks. The conversation between the two could be heard even from above.

"Here you go Babba, fresh turkey."

"I DON'T WANT TURKEY, I WANT LAMB!!!!" The loud of a plate hitting the floor ran throughout the ship.

"I am sorry Babba, but we don't have lamb. We will restock when we get to the next island."

"BUT I WANT LAMB NOW!!! DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM?! I AM PRINCESS BABBA!!!!!!!"

"I know that Babba but-"

"PRINCESS BABBA!!!!"

"I am sorry, Princess Babba, but we don't have any lamb."

"THEN I WILL CONTINUE TO ROAR UNTIL I GET MY LAMB!!!!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!!!" 

Seymour ran back up to the upper decks. 

"Captain, please. I don't know what to do!"

"I WANT LAMB!!!! LAMB!!!!!! LAMB CHOPS! LAMB LEGS!!! FRIED LAMB!!!! LAMB AND POTATOES!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT LAMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Chloe remained silent for a minute. The thought of slaying her entire crew crossed her mind, but she ignored it. 

"Babba. You have two options; remain hungry, or eat the turkey. Your choice."

There was silence for a few moments. 

"GIVE ME THE DAMN TURKEY, TURKEY!"

"Bless you." Seymour said before running back to the kitchen to get more turkey. 

"Chloe, we will be arriving on the island in ten minutes."

"Perfect."
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates: Sabrina vs Alexandra *
The elite guardswoman parried Sabrina's lunging scythe with an elegant twirl of her rapier. She parried again, her rapier darting about with lightning speed.  Talk about not judging a book by its cover. Sabrina was actually amused at how this glorified little librarian was able to keep up with her. Not that she (Sabrina) was trying of course. Sabrina put on a burst of sudden speed, dissipating in a gust of wind and reappearing behind Alexandra. She sent the woman flying with a whirling kick. Alexandra rolled end over end across the ground. As Sabrina shot towards her, spinning her scythe about, the woman nimbly cartwheeled back to her feet and deflected the  swinging scythe. 

"Please, can we talk this out. I don't want to hurt you!" Alexandra cried, as she deflected the whirling slashes delivered by Sabrina, one after another with whipfast speed. It was as if she was a step ahead of all of Sabrina's attacks. A sure sign that she was using "Observation". That elusive form of haki which Sabrina herself had yet to fully master. "Trust me. You won't," Sabrina cackled. She changed up her tactics suddenly, using her triple bladed scythe to snag the woman's rapier and send it flying into the air. *BLAM!* She came about and slammed the butt end of the handle of her scythe against Alexandra's temple. The girl crashed onto her back in a daze, blood trickling between her eyes. 

Sabrina's shadow scooped up the rapier as it descended. "Oh that looks like a valuable sword," Sabrina cooed. "I think I'll keep it." Her shadow opened wide and gobbled the sword. 

"No!" Alexandra exclaimed. 

"Oh shut up!" 

Sabrina sent her head snapping backwards with with a winding kick to the face. She watched with amusement as Alexandra's glasses went flying off her face. The spectacles landed in the dirt. Alexandra lunged for them but Sabrina crushed them underfoot. Alexandra stared wide eyed at her shattered spectacles and began crying hysterically. "Look at what you did. Look at what what you did!!"  Suddenly she began laughing in a fit and tearing her hair out. All at once her shy and quiet demeanor seemed to melt away, replaced by a lunatics grin. Sabrina stared at her queerly. It was almost like looking at a different person.  

*"BURN BITCH. BUUUUUUURN!" * Alexandra roared, pointing both her arms at Sabrina and unleashing twin salvos of flame. Sabrina leaped over the flames and swung her scythe downward. Alexandra sidestepped the massive scythe as it cleaved the ground in half. She spun around to meet Sabrina head on, growling like some feral animal, and pointed her right hand at Sabrina's face, point blank range. Sabrina caught sight of a red shell affixed to the underside of the woman's wrist, and then the glimmers of flame. *"Flash Fire!"* A pillar of flame engulfed Sabrina. She shrieked in pain, a high pitched and terrible sound like that of no human being. She crumpled to the ground in a flaming ruin. The fires quickly dissipated, revealing the burnt out husk of a living shadow, her shadow. Alexandra howled with rage. 

*"Shadow Switch!" *

Sabrina exclaimed, materializing like a wraith behind her foe. Alexandra's eyes widened as Sabrina's triple bladed scythe separated her head from her neck. The woman's head tumbled through the air and rolled to a stop by Sabrina's feet. "You've got issues lady!" Sabrina screamed, kicking away the severed head like a soccer ball. She wasn't sure if she was addressing the now dead woman or herself.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2012)

*Atlant Island/Ten and Dapper...*

It took a minute to take in what just happened. Both the owl and the android had been dropped in the street before they had even registered what was going on. No doubt this was Xifeng's doing. It appeared she was still on their side after all. 

*"We should get back to the ship. I think Xifeng wants us to inform the others of what we saw."* Ten gave a single nod and the two quickly stormed through the streets back to the ship. As they made their way onto the deck, they immediately spotted Edo and Kai. *"There you are. We lost you back at the tower."*


----------



## Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc I - Quiet Waters | Alone*












The gift was a small comfort for Larissa, but she knew that as long as she was I'm hiding, there where limits to the good she could accomplish. She was lost. She could see her destination, but her road was blocked. 

With her eyes closed and her body sprawled on the edge of the wooden harbor of Gratitude Island, her features was hidden, but a shy smile was inside. She was a little more happier now. She knew she was capable of helping others without showing her true self. Of course, she had to be careful. Using her Alias might have been a bad idea when giving the gift, but she was fairly confident that the old man had already lived past his closed-mindedness. She had looked him in his eyes, and seen only a tired man. Not tired of life, but of his own weak body. He longed for release. He wanted to leave the old behind him.

Star was laying there, thinking back on the various conversations she had with the commander. Or the monologues the old hand had with her would be more precise. His voice was dining on her head. All those moments her heart had longed for closeness and intimacy. Laughing. Crying. Comforting.

_"Another bunch of thugs, huh? Hehe, my wife would have been proud that somebody like herself is keeping her legacy going.. Oh yeah, she was a bounty hunter, just like you. The most beautiful, yet scariest girl I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. Oda, may she rest in peace."_

That line had been the hardest to keep out of her heart. It still made her chest sting whenever she tried closing the part of her, so she wouldn't give anyone any second thoughts about her. 

Then it came to her. Like a bullet to her heart. Tears started running down like streams, and she couldn't stop. She had realized something crucial. Something devastating. She was truly, heartbreakingly; Alone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Hoarfrost Island...*
Amidst the blustery snowstorm and howling wind stood the Green Dragon Tavern, a welcome refuge of light and warmth for all thirsty vikings. It was standing room only tonight, as it was on most nights. Fontus watched uncomfortably from a corner as Helen engaged in a headbutting contest with a drunken viking almost twice her size. They both drained their mugs of ale and then smashed heads. The viking went tumbling into a table, smashing it to splinters. Helen merely rubbed her forehead and laughed. The downed viking slowly sat up and narrowed his eyes at Helen. Everyone went silent. For a few tense moments Fontus thought that a fight might erupt, but then the viking roared with laughter and saluted. Helen offered him her hand and helped him to his feet. They promptly ordered another round and prepared to go again. Fontus shook his head. Humans were such queer creatures. 

After about another hour of this nonsense, Helen sidled up to his table. Her cheeks were high with color and her pale green eyes bright. "You're drunk," Fontus muttered. Helen chuckled and slapped him across the shoulder. In another life he would've ripped off the arm of any human who dared touch him in such a way.  "I'm really starting to like this place. Well except for the cold of course. All they ever do here is drink and fight." Helen grabbed his untouched mug of ale and finished it off in one hearty gulp. She slammed the mug onto the table and belched loudly. "And then drink some more!" She stumbled away to rejoin the vikings in a rousing war song, something about a great victory won against an army of frost giants. 

It was well past midnight. Fontus trudged through nearly four feet of snow, carrying a sleeping Helen across one broad shoulder. In the end even her inhuman tolerance for alcohol had its limits. She stirred as they neared the inn. "More ale tavern wench..." she mumbled.  

"The tavern is closed. Everyone has gone home." 

"Aw man." Helen sighed. Silence. "You're my only friend. Did you know that?" 

"I am sure that you have other friends." 

"No, it's true. Sad but true. When I was growing up, all the boys were scared of me and the other noblegirls just teased me.  I did have one friend though, I guess, but that was when I was little."

"And what happened to this childhood friend?" 

"I'm not sure. If she's still alive she probably hates me anyway. I wouldn't blame her either." Helen remained silent after that. By the time he stepped through the inn doors she was snoring soundly. He walked up to the innkeeper and placed a handful of coins onto the counter. "Two rooms please." He nodded at Helen. "Oh and lots of strong coffee for this one when she wakes up in the morning."  

_Elsewhere..._
The two trembling vikings entered the long hall and lowered themselves to one knee. Half frozen though they were and with nothing but their smallclothes on, they did their best to maintain whatever shred of dignity they had left. Before them sat a hulking bear of a man on an ornate wooden bench. He had a bulging pot belly and a wild mane of course red hair flecked with white. Atop his brow was a crown made of glittering ice and over his shoulders a thick polar bear pelt. 

*Lord Olaf "The Bear King"
Ruler of Hoarfrost Island *

He listened with a blank expression as they described the young woman and sea demon who had attacked them and stolen their clothes. "So you were both beaten by a girl and a talking fish?" he asked. The vikings nodded hesitatingly. Olaf shook his head. "You know the price of failure," he growled, his eyes glowing red. Suddenly the doors to the long hall burst open. A pillar of ice and snow descended upon the two vikings, engulfing them within a swirling vortex. Their pleas for mercy echoed through the hall, but Olaf was unmoved. The snow dissipated, revealing their frozen forms, faces twisted in horror. 

"Two more subjects to send to the good doctor," a sultry voice declared. 

A strikingly tall woman with plaited raven black hair and bright blue eyes strode into the hall. With a wave of her hands the doors slammed shut behind her with a resounding thud. Her skin was milk white and her lips ruby red. She wore a flowing white gown and a crown of ice similar to Olaf's. "Those were _my_ men," Olaf grumbled as she kissed his hand and sat beside him. "They were good men." 

"And you shall have better men my lord husband," the woman replied.

"BAH! How much longer must we deal with that madman? I grow tired of this arrangement." 

She caressed his face ever so delicately. Her nails were as sharp as dagger points. "Soon my dear. Very soon. But first we must deal with these outsiders who have flaunted your authority."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_A Tale of Two Kingdoms_​
"Hm? What?" Kent asked, yawning and rubbing a bit of sleep out of his eyes. He still wasn't fully awake after last night, and his head was pounding - everyone was shouting when they seriously needed to shut up and maybe turn down the sun a little bit. "Yeah, yeah, Ampar sounds great, whatever."

"Er...indeed!" The Ampar official said, gently placing his hand on Kent's shoulder and leading him away from the Simillian official and the Love Pirates. 

"Yeah, indeed, cool," Kent said. "So what's you guys' deal again?"

"The most royal and proud kingdom of Ampar values courage above all else!" The Ampar official said, taking out a large sheet of paper and a pen. "Sign here and here please...and initials here...you're a Captain so under the laws of Ampar you speak for your entire crew when you sign, yes?"

"Mhm, yeah, sure, great," Kent said. "Courage is good, that's all good, we're all good, good."

"This is Mari, everybody listen up, this is a delicate situation, if we sign this contract, we are going to have to meet at secret locations in the city. If I can see you, I can talk to you, so I can tell you when and where when the times is right, so don't worry about that. Ral, Kent, I am just doing to say this once. Do NOT screw up here, we don't want the entire city to attack us..or themselves any more then they already have. Doc, use any force necessary to hold their mouth shut. Our plan right now will be to befriend anyone important on each side and find the factor that keeps this conflict from ending."

Kent leaned in to whisper to Ral. "Did she just...give us orders?"

Ral nodded wordlessly, but Kent couldn't really tell if he was agreeing or was just moving his head in his sleep. He did that sometimes. It could get really confusing.

"Look," Kent whispered to his first mate, "She's kinda cute and all, but nobody gives me orders, am I right? Except, you know, Doc sometimes. And Clemens, occasionally. Hell, remember that time we let Jack be captain for a while?"

Ral nodded again.

"That was a nightmare," Kent said. "And it showed me something important...that I am the only one qualified to be giving orders." He grinned. "Let's fuck shit up."

"Uh, Mr. Altira, are you-"

"So!" Kent said with newfound energy, his hangover completely forgotten. He put his arm around the Ampar officials' shoulder and began leading him further into the Ampar portion of the city. "You like courage, huh? And you don't like the Simillians. How come?"

"Well, you see," said the official, who Kent realized sounded a lot like Ral, "while the Kingdom of Ampar values courage, the rebellious Simillians value _friendship_ above all else. You can see why we simply cannot allow ourselves to associate with such spineless cowards."

"Agreed," Kent said. "Totta, agreed, you're like reading my mind over here buddy. In fact, my crew? They're not even my friends, cause like, fuck friendship. They're my courage brothers. And sisters, I guess, whatever."

"Truly?" The official asked. "I was not aware the tradition of courage brothers existed outside the kingdom of Ampar."

"Oh yeah, definitely, we're all up in that shit," Kent said. He frowned as they passed two men on a scaffold with nooses around their necks. "Ooh, criminals, huh?"

"Indeed," the official said. "They were caught earlier this morning chatting over a late breakfast. We believe they've been casual acquaintances for some time. You know how these things can happen - well, they refused to undergo the Courage Brother ceremony and must, of course, be put to death before their acquaintanceship evolves into friendship."

"Uh, good call?" Kent said. "Nip that friendship stuff in the bud, I guess."

"Oh, you simply _must_ meet the royal family!" The advisor said, clapping his hands happily. "We have not had visitors so accepting of our customs in such a long time!"

"Yeah, royal family, sounds pimp awesome. I'm sure we'll be great frieeeeeeeeeeeench fry courage brothers," Kent said.

The official gave him an odd look. 

"Yeah, so anyway, those Simillian assholes, when do we get to start punching them?" Kent asked. "I just hate friendship _so much_ you know, and it's like, every minute I'm not punching them is a minute I...could be punching them, I guess?"

"All in good time, Mr. Altira! In truth we are planning an assault on the Simillian cowards tomorrow, but first you must meet with the royal family. With your crew's strength combined with theirs I am sure we can destroy the Simillians once and for all."

Kent smiled. "Looking forward to it."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 21, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Back on the Ship*

---

Edo waved at Dapper and Ten as they approached, before tearing off his latex mask. "Whew, it was getting warm in there..." The thief mumbled, cleaning off some bits of latex stuck to his face. "Anyhow, yes. The same happened to me."

Dapper raised an eyebrow at the thief before asking: "*Hm? What do you mean the same happened to you?*"

"Ah, well, when I first got to the tower, I couldn't sense your presence anywhere within the area, so I assumed you had already left. It had not occurred to me that you might have arrived later on, since I thought you two would get there first," He gave a shrug. "In any case, I began exploring, and was soon spotted by some guardsmen, by which point I had to abscond back to the bar." Edo pointed at Kai, sighing. "Only to find that this guy, and another powerful pirate named Jackie had engaged in battle. The fight had gotten to the point where the entire bar was shaking. In any case, some bounty hunters got involved, and eventually the Shichibukai Fluck made an appearance, helping out the bounty hunters before disappearing again." Edo explained, thinking back to when the Chaos Meister appeared.

"*So, how did you diffuse the situation?*" Dapper inquired, curious. 

The thief raised an eyebrow in response before laughing. "Ah, well I didn't. I was pre-occupied with other things, and tried to help out from a distance through more subtle means. It was the Templar Agents' commander that ended up ending the fight. It was pretty intense actually; he knocked Adora and Kai out with one blast of Haki. From what I know, he's got access to Colour of the Conquering King."

In one quick and smooth movement of his cape, the rest of his disguise flew off, revealing the phantom thief's white suit. "Can't use that disguise anymore," Edo grumbled. Placing on his top hat and monocle, Edo raises an eyebrow as he catches the guard that came off along with the disguise. Examining it, Edo turns to face Dapper. "Hey, did you two find Xifeng?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Hoarfrost Island...*
Helen awoke to the mother of all hangovers. She slowly sat up, trying to ignore the blistering headache pounding at her temples. At least she was warm though, covered by a thick wool blanket. She was in a small but comfortable room. On a nearby table was a pot filled with piping hot coffee. Helen grinned. "Fontus." Beside the pot was a slip of paper. Helen rolled out of bed and grabbed it. 

_Good news. The log pose has reset to the next island. I took the liberty of buying us some much needed supplies. By the time you read this I'll probably be done packing them on our boat. I should be back before noon. In the meantime drink lots of coffee and eat something.  

Fontus

P.S. Do lighten up on the viking ale. _

Helen rolled her eyes and crumpled up the note. She poured herself a cup of coffee and shuddered as the piping hot brew literally sent a jolt through her body. Apparently vikings liked their coffee as strong as their ale. Two cups later and she felt reasonably better. Her headache had subsided to a dull throbbing at least. She was in the middle of dressing when she heard the screams, followed by the clashing of steel. Helen hastily threw her cloak over her shoulders and ran to the window. A dozen grim looking vikings ran from house to house, dragging out the women and children. The men of the town rushed to their aid but were quickly cut down by a humongous mountain of a man with a polar bear pelt draped over his massive shoulders. Helen pegged him as royalty almost immediately. The way he walked, his regal bearing, how even the other vikings cowered before him. *"Where are the outsiders?*" he bellowed.  Helen knew who he was referring to. She quickly collected her greatsword and sprinted out the door.  

Olaf grabbed a comely young wench by the hair and threw her face first to the snow. Her husband burst out their house and hurled an axe at him. Olaf caught the axe mid flight and flung it back casually. The head of the axe buried itself between the man's eyes, splitting his skull wide open. His wife screamed as he crumpled to the snow. *"I will not ask again. Where are they?"  *Suddenly two of his men went flying through the window of the nearby inn. A young woman with short blond hair and a monster of a sword strode out the door. "What's all this ruckus about? You're making my headache worse." Olaf couldn't believe his eyes. This little thing had bested two of his best warriors. *"I want her alive."* Eight of his men rushed the girl, axes and broadswords at the ready. She held her ground and met them in a whirl of steel. One fell instantly, clutching his bloody face. Then another as she spun around him  like a deranged top. 

*"Phoenix Twister!"* 

A tremendous whirlwind blasted Olaf's men into the air like ragdolls. Olaf narrowed his eyes as a sliver of wind buffeted past his face, opening up a small cut on his right cheek. The whirlwind dissipated as the girl came a to sudden crouching halt, sword held by her side. She grinned breathlessly at Olaf and waved him on with her free hand. "Come on then." 
*
"On second thought I think I'll have your head mounted in my trophy room instead."* The doctor be damned. Olaf flung away his polar bear mantle and cracked his massive neck from side to side. His eyes flared blood red and his clothes began to rip as the transformation came upon him. White fur sprouted all over his body as he took on the form of a gigantic bipedal polar bear, standing almost ten feet tall. He roared at the girl and bounded towards her. Suddenly a pillar of snow and ice crystals descended from the sky. Olaf broke to a halt as his wife materialized out of the swirling snow. *"We need her alive my lord husband. Let me subdue her. Otherwise you are more apt to rip her throat out,"* she told him. Olaf growled but stepped aside begrudgingly. She turned towards Helen and raised a curious eyebrow. *"Do you know who I am, girl? What I am?" *

*Lady Freya "The Ice Queen" 
Former Captain of the Valhalla Pirates 
Ex-Bounty: 218,500,000
Wielder of the Snow Logia *

Helen shrugged. "I don't know and I don't care. At the end of the day you'll just be another notch on my sword."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Infiltration and Stupidity]​
When the Ampar official had walk further into the city, the Simillian official frown at their general direction, then turning to Mari with a smile.

"Ah. well then, now that the pestilence is gone, we might finally take you into our family. And as we value friendship above carnal things, such as courage in its most brutal forms. Those apes even have curtain people that will kill their own comrades for befriending each other. Truly brutal."

"Uhm, yes of course, friendship is truly a wonderful thing." There was something wrong, she thought, how could these people be so blind? If they where fighting the other family, they where far from cowardly. And after listening in on Kent's talk from afar, opposite came to light. No matter what these people called it, they where friends if they fought against the Simillians as a collected group like that. Bonding was a part of human nature, no matter what you call it.

"I heard rumors that your great kingdom has a royal family? If so, I would be honored to meet them~!"

"One thing at a time young lady. First things first, let us get out if this area, those Ampar brutes have unfortunately taken control of most of the open plan city. We are reduced to the two dome structures and the _rightful _castle." he said, beginning to walk. The rest of the Love Pirates had  packed their immediate belongings and gathered around Mari and followed the official towards one of the dome structures.

Mari signaled for Tiana, and as soon as she was beside her leaned in and whispered. "Something is wrong, have you noticed it? They are both denying each others value, yet act as if those values are a big part of their life. Their tongue is keeping their hearts in check, it seems."

After a few minutes of walking they arrived at the dome.  At the front door, somebody had painted _"Leave our kingdom, coward!"_

"Those brutes! Those intolerant, twig-swinging monsters!" the official started yelling, but regain his composure quickly. "I am sorry, I shouldn't be so hard-headed around our new friends." He smiled, walking in with the rest of the crew following tight. They headed op several stairs, and ended up on a loft. The official pushed a lever, making the side of dome sliding open. In the middle of the loft, a large wooden airplane was standing. "This is how we will travel to our beloved main family. There will be a great feast awaiting you." 

"A feast?" Arbogast suddenly said. The word had sparked his curiosity.
"Indeed. When we let new friends into our family, we always throw them a great feast to welcome them!"

"Awesome~" Mari yelled enthusiasticaly, letting her crew go into the plane. When all of them was inside, the official looked at her with a questioning look. "Why are you standing around for, let us go, let us go." he said, using his hands to signal her to move into the aircraft. "I can fly myself, no need for me to take up space." she said, with a smile, getting an even more questionable look from the official, which changed to pure horror as she change her form. "W-what evil is this?!"

"I am a flying fox~" she said, holding her tail up. The official was frightened, but managed to shake it of and get into the plane. "F-fine, just keep out of gun distance." he warned her. "We are in a peace treaty at the moment, but you never know what those morons will do.."


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2012)

*Atlant Island...*

Dapper scratched his head at Edo's question. *"Well, yes and no."* As Dapper started to explain, Ten walked over to Kai and Adora, simply staring down at them and occasionally poking at one of the unconscious bodies. *"We were captured by a guard and brought before the king. He mentioned something about work being done on the tower. After that, we were locked in a cell. As we were preparing to break out we both heard Xifeng's voice. Before we knew it, we were out of the cells and back on the street."*

"That's very curious." Edo remarked stroking his chin. *"I think she wants us to address whatever it is the king's doing right now."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen vs Freya...*
Helen warily circled about Freya, sword held in a high guard. The crimson steel glinted with a fiery inner light. Heartsbane was ready. For her part Freya merely stood in place. She crossed her arms and waved on Helen. "Go ahead. Try and cut me why don't you. I'm a logia you'll never be able to-"

Helen blitzed past Freya at breakneck speed and slashed at her midsection.  *"Swans Crossing!"  *

Freya shrieked in pain as the sword passed through her, causing the area touched by the blade to smoke and sizzle. Her face contorted with venomous rage. She spun about to meet Helen and eyed her sword. Despite the pain, her midsection still easily reformed with no hint of damage. *"Your sword. How did you do that?!" * 

Helen smirked as if she knew a secret. She whirled her sword about and stalked towards Freya. "Say hello to Heartsbane. It was forged by my ancestor from the heart of a fallen star. Legend has it he tempered the blade with dragonfire, and as a final test he plunged the blade into the heart of the very same dragon that helped him forge it."   Helen slid the edge of the crimson steel blade through a snowdrift. The snow sizzled and melted away where the blade made contact. "Heartsbane generates its own heat, but glows hotter depending on the temperament of its user. And in case you haven't noticed I'm a little hot headed."  

She rushed the snow woman again. This time Freya leaped backwards and dissipated into a tornado of snow and ice. The whirlwind knocked Helen away. She stabbed heartsbane into the ground to halt her momentum. Freya shot out of the tornado, the lower half of her body transformed into a jet of snow and ice. She rose high into the air and let loose a blinding shower of icicles as sharp as spears. *"Glowing pigsticker or not you're still no match for me in my own element. On this winter island my powers rival even that of the ice logia!"* 

Helen slashed at the rain of ice spears in a frenzy of motion. For every dozen that she shattered, one would sneak by and draw blood across her face and torso. Freya descended from the sky, transforming her right hand into a long curved blade of ice. Helen leaped upwards from the ground like a missile. *"Sparrow Notch Strike!"* she cried, bisecting the giant ice blade in two. She rebounded off the air like a pinball and shot towards Freya, silently thanking Knoxx for his training as she did so, then slashed at the woman's neck. Freya hissed in fury as she felt the heat against her neck. Her body morphed into a formless mass of snow which fell to the ground. As Helen descended, a giant fist of snow and ice shot upwards and snagged her out of the air. Helen gasped sharply as she felt the crushing force against her body. She was thrown about the air like a ragdoll and sent flying into an ice encrusted spruce. The trunk exploded from the impact and sent the tree tumbling downward. Helen barely had time to roll out of the way as the spruce landed an inch beside her face with earth rattling force. 

She coughed up blood as she rose. The snow woman was no where to be seen. Helen took a deep breath and tried to sense her with the power of observation, but that was always touch and go. Freya rose from the snow behind her, silent and deadly. Helen sensed her at the last second and ducked as a blade of glittering ice sailed past her head. She spun about and stabbed at the woman. Freya merely laughed, however, as her body broke apart into twisted clumps of snow. 

*"Decoy,"* whispered a soft voice. 

Helen's feet froze in place. Freya materialized beside her and grasped her right arm. She cried in pain and dropped Heartsbane as her arm froze into a solid mass of ice.   *"You're nothing without your sword,"* Freya declared, a triumphant smile upon her lips. *"What will you do now hmm?"* Helen grit her teeth in anger and suddenly exploded out of the ice. Freya's eyes widened in comical shock as Helen's fist slammed into her face, making an audible crunching noise as it made contact. Nothing had ever sounded so sweet to Helen. The disbelief on Freya's face was palpable. She touched the blood oozing out of her nose, staring at the liquid crimson as if it was some kind of mysterious substance she had never seen before. Helen loomed over Freya, breathing heavily, her frozen right arm hanging limply beside her. "I'm more then just my sword..." she muttered.  

Freya wiped away the blood with the back of her hand and rose to her feet. *"So you can use haki eh? What a surprising little thing you are." * Helen made no response as she leaped towards Freya in a burst of speed and wrapped her legs around the woman's waist. She extended her inner spirit outwards and made contact with Freya's true body, keeping her in place. Freya struggled to free herself, eyes wide with panic. Helen wound up her good arm for the mother of all punches. "I'll show you what I can do without my sword,"   Helen exclaimed, pumping her arm with compact muscle and swinging with all her might. *"Scaling the Tower!"*  She knew it was a miss the moment her fist phased through the woman's face. Helen melted through Freya's body and landed unceremoniously into the snow. "Shit!" 

Freya cackled gleefully as her body reformed. *"Ha! Two can play that game my dear. YOUR HAKI IS WEAK AND IMMATURE!"   * Helen lunged for her sword, but Freya was a step ahead. She lifted Helen into the air and embraced her tightly. Suddenly they were engulfed by a swirling vortex of snow and ice. Freya took a step back and let the vortex dissipate. She laughed with delight as she beheld the sight of Helen encased in a block of solid ice.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 21, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt V]​*​
[Long Live the Queen, Paulsgrave Williams]​

[LaSwann Castle]

The power of the blow shook Welser to his core and his diaphragm restricts forcing most if not all the air from his lungs. That one good eye bulges in shock while he is lifted from his footing as a trickle of blood seeped pass his clenched teeth. A grin curls Williams’ lips as he dropped the man back to his feet. The older man stumbles, his knees too weak to support his weight and his arms flail toward Paulsgrave as he starts to shuffle backward. The grinding of teeth can be heard as Welser is sparked by a sign, * “White Lotus Counter, Dedication of the Buddha!”* he gasps quickly pulling two more of his swords free and as Williams casts another punch he crosses the blades over his chest. But the thin steel of the swords aren’t meant to guard against such unbridled power as the jagged bones dig into their surfaces. This blow from the south paw is about as twice as strong as the first blow, and again Wesler feels his weight being lifted from the ground; though this time he had momentum as well.

Welser’s heels drag off the surface of the street as he hurtles toward the double iron barred doors of the castle. The thud of his heart is the only thing he hears, it even drowns out the splintering of the barrier that was meant to keep the monsters out. He gasps heavily with each bounce as he skids off the polished marble tile,  “Master!” a sharp feminine voice cuts through the air as Williams stepped into the lavish throne room. A sharp whistle blares from the leather clad lunatic while he strolls around.  “Knock, Knock Knovon Calling.” he shouts as he drug the black sword across the highly reflective floor cutting a large gash into its surface.  “Who are you, and why have you attacked my Kingdom?” the queen to be asks, but Welser cuts her a vile glance, * “Get out of here Alessandria, now!”* the man barks belligerently as he tried to pull himself from the tile floor, * “Guards!”* he shouts as he finds he cannot pull himself to his feet. From the corners of the room several guardsman stormed weapons drawn and leveled on Williams.  * “Kill him!”*

The Knights do as they are told, though they are sorely outmatch as Williams snakes through their movements.  ♫“Let the bodies hit the floor..”♪ Williams sings, his hand plunging though the first Knights plated armor, and his hand slides deeply into the man’s torso. His fingers wrap around his spine and he yanks harshly in a spin. The knight shudders in pain as his entire spine and skull are removed from his body. A clanking is heard as the helmet that was worn hits the ground and time seems to slow to Welser as Williams’ movement is crystal clear. The mad man uses the skull and spine as a mace and he slammed it into the head of the next closest knight. The armored helmet opens like tin foil as the knight’s head explodes into a fine mist, Williams then forms a large hooked sword with in his free arm while spinning in place. The hooked blade catches the next knight just under the jaw and his entire skeleton is pulled free as another hooked sword is formed. Trenches are dug into the tile floor as Williams spins in place his weapons tossed out on chains. Three more knights down in as many seconds. The clanking of bone on tile is the last thing that is heard as Williams finally turns his gaze to the princess.  “So, you’re the pretty little thing that this whole shindig is over.” Williams asks, the bone weapons scraping against the ground as he stalked toward her. * “Dance of the Phoenix!”* Welser shouts with visceral anger his last two thin blades protrude from Williams’ chest, both bisecting his heart, * “You stay away from her.”* is bit vilely.

 “I told you old man, age hasn’t treated you well, Marrow Duplicate.” Williams whispers in Welser’s ear as his hand wrapped around his spine. The old knight felt his body freeze in pain as the Williams’ that he had stabbed crumbled to dust, it was a hollow statue.  “Wait here old man; I want you to watch what I do to her.” Williams adds with an evilly delighted tone, Welser’s spine and joints calcify; he is left a mannequin, powerless to do anything but stand there.

 “Dance of the Roses!”​
A red whip wraps around Williams’ body as he was making his way around Welser, and a snap cuts through the air as the weapon is drawn back. Across his chest and throat shallow wounds open and bleed crimson blood. Williams’ pauses, his wounds struggle to heal. Touching a cut as it finally stiches closed he looks to the woman.  “Haki is it?” he asks rubbing three fingers together, Alessandria only smiles as she whips her weapon to the side,  “Master Welser has trained me in the art of swordplay.” she grins, proud of the fact she drew first blood. Young, brash but very foolish.  “There are two types of women I like.” Williams states, his left arm snapping forward,  “Feisty ones and red heads.” he adds with a sick grin as the hooked sword lands in his opened hand.  “Long live the Queen.” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Hoarfrost Island...*
As a Bull Shark Fishman, Fontus prided himself on his sensitive nose, both in and out of the water. He could sense something was amiss the moment he smelled blood in the air. His eyes narrowed as he recognized the scent of Helen's blood. _What has that impetuous girl done now!_ He quickly deviated from the main road into town and cut around through the dense forest, bolting past the ice encrusted spruces and firs without even leaving prints in the snow. As he suspected, the main entrances into town were guarded. He entered the inn through a back door in the kitchen, silent as a wraith. Up ahead he could hear shouting and cursing. Fontus crept down a corridor and peeked around the corner. Two large vikings were questioning the innkeeper. One of the vikings carried Helen's sword across his back. Fontus was surprised at the sudden surge of anger that rushed through his veins. It took all of his willpower to keep from diving at them and ripping them limb from limb. 

"I already told you fools. I don't know where the blasted sea demon is!" cried the innkeeper. "He left at dawn and I haven't seen him since." 

The viking bearing Helen's sword jabbed his index finger into the innkeeper's chest. "You don't want to end up like the others now do you old man? Lord Olaf rewards his friends but punishes his enemies. If you see that bloody demon again then you make sure to tell us."  The innkeeper spit at their boot heels as they strode away, and slammed the door shut behind them. Suddenly Fontus appeared behind him and clamped a webbed hand over his mouth. The old man struggled to free himself but his strength was no match for the fishman. "I am going to release you now human. If you shout out an alarm I promise you that I will rip your head off. Do you understand?"   The innkeeper slowly nodded. Fontus let him go and loomed over him. "What happened to my friend?" 

"The girl? Fucking Lord Olaf himself and his men came into town as they usually do at the end of every month, but this time was different. Seems you and your friend put a hurting on two of his warriors. They were looking for you both. I told the girl to get the hell out while the getting was good, but she decided to pick a fight with them instead." 

Fontus sighed. Typical Helen. "And?" 

"Well she gave them a pretty good beatdown, but then the Ice Queen appeared."

"Ice Queen?" 

"Lady Freya. She's Olaf's husband. A mean bitch that one is. Most people fear Olaf but she's the one who wears the pants in their relationship. Control the ice and snow that one can. Your friend fought her. It was bad business. She ended up frozen. Olaf's men carted her away to his castle." 

Fontus' stared at the floorboards, his fists trembling. "Do you know if they will kill her?"

The innkeeper shrugged. "No idea my fish friend. Every month Olaf's cronies whisk away a few townsfolk to that castle of his. They're never seen from again. No one knows what he does to them, but it can't be good that's for damn sure."

"Thank you," Fontus said. He headed towards the back door.  

"What will you do now?" the innkeeper called after him. 

"First I will get my friend's sword back and then I will find her and free her." 

The innkeeper laughed. "Well that's a master plan. You thought that up just now?" He stepped towards Fontus, a conspiratorial smirk on his face, and spoke in a low voice. "Now what if I told you that there were those who wanted to see Olaf and his ice witch ended once and for all, and that they were waiting for the right time to strike...for warriors strong enough to aid their cause. Oh like say you and your friend for instance." 

Fontus grinned, flashing rows of gleaming white shark teeth."Then I would certainly like to meet them."  

The innkeeper clapped his hand on Fontus' shoulder. "Now there's a good fish." Fontus glared at the man's hand and snapped his teeth. The innkeeper promptly retracted his hand and laughed nervously. "Alright, alright."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Butterfly Effect part I*

“Don’t throw me you shithe…” Mio said as she hurtled towards a ship. She tore through a couple of sails and crashed through the deck of a ship.

“What the fuck are you doin’ on our bit of the sea You dumbasses. Disrespectin…*hiccup*…us is what yer doin? You know who we are? We’re….drunk…” Mio said bellowing as she climbed up. She came up to see several guns pointed at her. “If one of you fire…I’m gonna be pissed.”

Mio’s eyes changed colour to a fiery red as her ability read the electrical impulses in the brains of all the pirates around her. From that she was able to discern who was going to fire first. She spun around to him grabbed him and used him as a weapon to beat everyone else, swinging the hapless victim a full circle to send all those around her into the sea. 

“Aaarrrgh!” Mio screamed, her temper flaring up. She tore the mast off the ship, imbued it with Haki and threw it in a straight line, sinking 5 ships before staggering to the side of the ship and throwing up. She hated alcohol.

Knoxx leaped from the water onto a ship that hadn’t been destroyed by Mio and was attacked on sight by several pirates who were understandable shaken.

“Where’s the bathroom?” he asked as bullets flew off him and swords snapped as they met his skin. “There!”

The World's strongest Swordsman waddled to the bathroom, holding his crotch and went to pee. He had to wait a while for it to come out. He hated getting old. It always took him ages to pee these days. He remembered when it was just on call, the golden liquid would leave his body when he wanted it to. He finally started and wondered if he should be drinking more water. He heard an explosion behind him as a cannon was fired at his back, which had the sword still attached to it. 

It made him move slightly get pee on his shorts. He stood frozen. It wasn’t iften he got angry but he really hated getting piss on himself. 

“Can’t an old man peace in piss?” he slurred, pulled out his sword and used swiped indiscriminately around him, sending a massing shockwave that cut 8 ships in horizontally in half, sending the top half away in the distance and the bottom half still floating, their supplies exposed. 

Knoxx went back to peeing. 



*UC*

*Jace*

His entire body went tense and froze a little as the gun suddenly appeared in front of his face. Livio was right, Jace had never seen gunslinging that fast – usually it was a clumsy process but with the cowboy one second nothing; the next gun in the face.

Livio turned to pick up a sack of things and Jace re-enacted the movement with his fingers being the gun. The cowboy glanced back and Jace, a little sheepish having been caught imitating Livio, adjusted himself to pretend he was doing his hair. 

As Jace looked at the various pieces he heard voices coming from another part of the ship.

“You think that’s your crew come back? I’m telling you now – just cos I made a deal with you, it doesn’t extend to these jackoffs! If I don’t like them then I’mma tell them.” Jace said defiantly, picking up a barrel with his thumb and forefinger and inspecting it.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*Raishi The FisherFishman?!*

Raishi lay on his back floating on the surface of the water looking up at the sky this was something different from fishman island, the sun. They had light there but nothing like this. It still amazed him sometimes, he'd spend hours just floating and looking up at it, his stomach suddenly made a loud noise.

"Looks like it's lunch time!" he said rolling over and diving under the water

He looked around for something to eat, he'd been eating raw fish for a few days now and he was beginning to get sick of it. There was nothing close to him 

"Which way was I going again?" he said as he slowly turning in the water
"THIS WAY!!" he said

He was off like a shot, if he didn't spend quite so much time floating and staring at the sun he would have been on an in island a long time ago. He saw a school of fish up ahead they seemed to be swarming around something. He didn't pay much attention to that though, he just saw food. He increased his speed before they could notice him. 

"Thunder ball 100 volts" 

A ball of buzzing electricity formed in his hand and shot toward the school of fish. It exploded in a dazzling blue light, it didn't effect all of the fish that was there but it hit enough of them for him to full his belly. He swam up to one of the stunned fish and grabbed it. 

"Sorry friend only the strong survive" 

Just as he took a bite of the fish in his hand a net dropped on his head and closed in around him. He began to fight against the threads that held him tight but the more he moved the more tangled he got. He was hauled up onto the deck of a boat by two humans one looked to be older than him and one definitely younger and smaller.

"_What the hell is that grandpa?!_" one of the youths shouted
"It's a baby sea king!!" the other said jumping back and grabbing a harpoon that was fasted to the railing of the boat
"I'm not a sea king you retards" Raishi shouted
"*AAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!*" electricity surging though his hands and feet

Raishi's eyes began to glow as electricity surged though his hands and feet. Parts of the net began to burn and sizzle. There was a sound of loud pops as  the net began to snap in several places. 

"He's going to eat us!!" one of the boys shouted and jumped over board. 

Raishi grabbed pieces of the net and pulled it away from his body and walked toward one the other boy that was frozen in fear. As he reached out a hand to the boy and older man appeared from no where with a flying kick. Raishi blocked the kick and took a step back. 

"That was a heavy kick old man, you wanna go?" Raishi said taking his stance

He stood with his arms raised and his fists balled up like a pair of large metal balls

"If you want to sell me to the nobles you're going to have to earn that pay check!" 
"We were fishing for Tuna not Fishmen" the old man said

He stood in front of the boy protecting him, Raishi dropped his stance and looked at the old man wearily. The old man also relaxed his stand some what. 

"So you know what I am then?" Raishi asked curiously
"I used to be a pirate when I was younger, only got as far as fishman island though. One of the most beautiful places I've ever seen. Those mermaids..." the old man said as a drop if blood ran out of his nostril

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhh"

The boy that had earlier jumped into the sea was back on the deck of the boat running toward Raishi with the harpoon clenched in his fist with his eyes closed. 

"Nooo boy!!" the old man shouted
"Die you sea king!!!!!" 

Raishi spun in a quick motion and grabbed the pole of the harpoon and easily pulled it away from the boy and snapped the shaft over his leg.

"I already told you I'm not a sea king" Raishi said in an annoyed tone as the two pieces of the harpoon clattered to the deck
"Well this was just a misunderstanding, I'll be going"

Raishi turned to dive back into the water when the younger of the two boys stepped out from behind his grand father.

"_Oh no you won't!!_" the boy said fiercely
"_You destroyed our net and broke our harpoon!! How are we going to get fish to sell?!_"

Raishi looked around and saw his handy work, the broken harpoon and the smoldering bits of net lay strewn across the deck of the small boat.

"It's OK boy, we did cause him some trouble ourselves"
"The kid is right, I'll help you until I work this off" Raishi said

There were some fishmen that hated humans and some that didn't think they were all bad. To Raishi humans were just like fishmen, some good some bad. He grew up wanting to see the sun and the outside world, he couldn't do his entire race the disservice of letting this humans think that he was some hooligan.

"That's fine, you two patch the net up" the old man said to the two boys
"You can find another school of fish for us"

Raishi nodded and dove back into the sea and swam off in search of a fish big enough to settle his debt.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Butterfly Effect part II*

Theo had already demolished the remaining ships before the other two, and was standing on a piece of driftwood, where many of the crew members from the enemy fleet where sprawled up on, including the captain.

*"Knossss!" *Theo shouted. He was trying to say Knoxx, but he had forgotten to breathe in, so the end of his name was exchanged with sssss. This made him laugh again, however, his fit was cut short by the fleet captain, swinging sword towards him. Theo, while drunk as a horse, evaded the attack.

This guy was different then the others. Very different.* "Uhm, Knoxxy! Sexybum!" *he shouted, getting a similar anger mark from both Mio and Knoxx.

"You fucker! Did you just call me SEXYBUM!?" she screamed, loud enough for Theo to hear it. "Well, it is quite fabulous, isn't it." she added, grinning sheepishly. 

"I told you not to call me Knoxxy, Theo! It sounds so..girl..y." Knoxxy yelled as well, while turning so that the enemies on the ship he was on became grossed out. He had forgot to put his private parts back in his shorts.

*"Hahaha! But seriously though, I need you guys here, I don't remember much of the Leiloi..Leoikon..my technique when I am this wasted. And this guy is kinda not sucky." *Theo said, evading strike after strike from the captain. *"I mean, he moves like a doll on drugs, and I could take him down with my toothpick, but..uhm...I really gotta sleep.."*


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Overkills...*

?Name it something else??  Tony thought for a moment as she tucked her light brown hair behind her ear.  ?Doom, doom, doom, doom...?  She mumbled for a moment then a radiant smile popped onto her face.  ?How about 'The Temple of Oh my, that looks scary!'?  Most eyes turned and blinked at the young woman.

?I like it!?  Anya said laughing, Kiya joined in along with her cousin.

?Really??  Heather just looked at her then actually giggled slightly.  ?Sure why the hell not.  Fits in with the rest of this gibberish.?  She referenced the childlike naming of other things on the island.  Teal eyes jerked up as Dante opened his mouth.  ?So we are now on our way to the The temple of Oh-my-that-looks-scary.?  She rolled the map up and tentatively handed it to Kiya.  Heather had been around this group now for several months, going through hell with them, she was beginning to trust them but sometimes it was still very difficult.  ?Alright navigator.  Show us where to go.?  She waved toward the jungle in front of them.

?Right.?  Kiya pulled something out of the burlap sack that hung across her back.  It looked similar to a telescope but it had many dials and box in the center.

?What the hell is that??  Heather looked warily at the contraption.

?Oh!  That is the star-seeker-a-tron!  You point it at the sky and you can see the stars!?

?Let me see that!?  Heather reached forward and jerked it out of Kiya's hands.  Putting it to her eyes she gasped then pulled it away and looked at the sky and then back again.  ?How in the fuck...?

?Well you need to calibrate a regular telescope then check the intricate-?

?Stop.  Just stop.?  Heather shook her head.  The words were starting simple as always but she knew with in another sentence or two that it would be harder to understand than anything and the thought was already giving her a headache.  ?Show us which way to go.?

Kiya nodded putting the device to her eyes and after a few moments nodded while sliding it back into the sack.  ?That way.?  She pointed into the dark quiet of the jungle.?

?Mion!  Wait!?  Tony rushed back to her room and brought something out.  ?I'm still working on it, but you can probably go through the sun if you move really quickly.?  She handed her a cape made out of heavy material.  "I will make it more light weight and make it so you go longer but at the moment this is all I've got done.?  She gives her a hopeful smile as she hands the white reflective fabric to the batwoman.

The band of pirates makes there way deep into the cool reaches of the jungle.  They hear the sounds of exotic birds calling to each other, periodically a roar though it seems far off.  Besides Ike getting stuck in some quicksand their journey toward the The Temple of Oh-my-that-looks-scary was uneventful.

?So this is the place??  Heather looks across the lush vegetation toward the temple that looms a few hundred yards beyond.

?Yep.  Welcome to The Temple of Oh-my-that-looks-scary!?  Kiya couldn't help but giggle because of the name.  

?Well what are we waiting for??  The large man dark haired man shrugged and began walking down the path.  ?Hey!  What's this??  He bends down to grab something that was laying on the well worn path.  

?Wait...why does it look like people...?  Kiya looked down the stones after Dude.

?Watch out!?  Anya yelled just as Dude bent over.  Everyone heard the whistle then the thunk as a large spear with feathers on it pierced the tree next Dude, right where his head had been and a second landing a moment later where his chest had been.  

?Hey is this a skull??  He turns around toward the group.  ?Hi my name is Mr. Bones.?  He makes the skull talk with a high pitched voice and is completely oblivious of the two long pieces of wood that are now sticking out of the tree beside him, not to mention the horrified looks of the his friends.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2012)

*TFIJ...

SSG...
*
?Wow!  This is going to be fun!?  Gumiko grinned as she followed Sendo and Shin off the ship and toward town.  ?Going undercover.  Do I look okay??  She asked looking down at her normal outfit.  The long purple skirt slit on each side to her hips and the low cut tank top.  ?We need to figure out how we should represent ourselves.?  She looked over to Sendo and wrinkled her nose before glancing at Shin.

?Well, you two look enough a like that Sendo could pass off as your dad, Shin.?  It was a little difficult for her not to call them Sir as they outrank her but they were undercover so she couldn't do it.  ?So if you are father and son...?  Gumiko bit it her bottom lip gently as she thought for a moment.  ?Well I don't look like either of you so I can't be a daughter or sister, and Sendo is a bit too old for me...?  Her eyes lit as she looked at Shin.

?So that means I should be your girlfriend!  Or maybe your wife!?  She laughed at Shin and rushed to him.  She wrapped her arms around his, pressing his bulging bicep right between her breasts and squeezed onto his arm.  ?So this works right?  Is this what a girl is suppose to do to a guy she wants??  She asked then squealed as the rain poured down.

?Wow that was a down pour!?  Gumiko glanced at Sendo then laughed as he turned to a rainbow.  ?Yeah your right you better change.  We'll stay here and...?  It was then that she felt the trembling from Shin.  ?No...?  She whispered.  Gumiko thought they had come a long way and she had no idea why anything would happen to Shin.  One thing that she didn't realize was that clamping onto his arm was his ultimate limit, but didn't know her getting so wet and holding onto him would destroy him.

?Wait!?  Before she could stop the situation a spurt of blood shot out of his nose and covered both of them.  ?Damn it...?  She sighed looking down at the passed out Shin.  ?Wait up Sir.  We need to change too.?  She grabbed the Marine's limp hand and began to drag him back toward this.  ?Change of clothes.  Blood transfusion and we will break this case!?  Gumiko said as they dealt with things and got ready to head to town again.


*The Love Pirates...

Tiana...*

'Why does she do that?'  Tiana sighed and watched as Mari grew her wings and began to fly.  'It is such a shock she needs to get to know people first.' then the woman smiled.  It wouldn't be Mari if she did it any other way.  ?Be careful.  I don't want to have to patch you up again!?  Tiana called to their captain and laughed.  

?Do we really have to...?  It was one thing watching Mari fly but to be joining her in the sky.  She didn't react right away but she sighed again and pulled her long black hair behind and began to braid it.  It was something she did when she was nervous, Tiana was positive it was something she use to do, in a time before her memories started.  A few fleeting glimpses had come to her over time but she couldn't be sure if they were really or hopeful thinking.

'No time to think about that now.' Tiana lectured herself as she climbed aboard.  ?So how long have you guys been warring?  I mean it looks like you all lived together at one point right?  So what happened??  She figured she would ask a few questions, something Mari should have done so that she knew everything that was going before she signed the damn document.  Tiana held her medical bag closer.  ?Why such a difference in opinions??


*
The Firecracker Pirates...

Bridget...*

?Wh-what...?  Bridget couldn't even get the words out, besides the fact there was a huge audience, well she thought so, she watched as her 'Captain' just signed something because someone else had an idea.  Something that wasn't exactly Kent's or Ral's cup of tea.  She glanced at the others on the crew and sighed.  'Anyone of them would be better...well not Jack...but almost anyone of them would have been smarter than just signing something.  ?D-did we n-need...?  Bridget sighed, what was the point, she couldn't speak loud enough.

On top of all the other frustrating things going, she needed to find a store.  'What keeps happening to them?' she wondered looking down at the last bra she had, unfortunately it wasn't exactly comfortable, it was the push-up bra that she had to wear under the dress at the casino months ago.  She meant to get rid of it but was glad now.  As she lost yet another bra last night.  'I wonder where it went...'  Bridget thought for a moment then shook her head and made sure to stick with the others.

?C-come on b-boys...?  She patted her leg making sure that the three dogs were with her.  At least she was able to leave HAL on the ship to watch it.  She hated having to walk around with that big wood box strapped to her back.  

?Th-the r-royal f-family??  Bridget squeaked and looked down at herself as she adjust her glasses.  ?I-I'm n-not d-dressed t-t-to m-meet...?  Her face went red and she sighed.  They wouldn't listen to her and it was too late to go back to the ship, unless she wanted to go alone and that was far from ideal, even with the three dogs and the dragon.  She made she stayed as close to Jim, Clemens, and well...Doc scared her but also made her feel safe, besides Chasm listened to him.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*Step into my parlor said the fishman to the fish.*

Raishi swam around looking for something big, he didn't have time to waste helping the humans. Deeper and deeper he swam, the great thing about the denizens of the deep is that their instinct told them that anything smaller was food. Raishi would use this to his advantage, he swam until the cold water prickled his skin

"About here should be good" he said to himself
"Now to bait the trap"

He held out his hand his palm open and a ball of light formed buzzing and pulsating. It wasn't long before Raishi felt something move in the water not to far off. He could feel things like this, he was never sure if it was due to his electricity or something else. He never questioned it though, it was useful most of the time. 

Something large stirred the water to his left he turned just in time to see huge jaws snapping at him. What ever it was it wasn't big enough to swallow him with one bite. He didn't even think about there being anything that big in these seas.

"Shocking Fist 50,000 volts!"

Raishi's charged punch came in contact with the jaw of the large fish. The voltage was high but Raishi knew it wasn't enough to kill it, was only stunned. That much voltage would fry something smaller but his power was also slightly weaker in the water, it diffused his electricity much quicker than the air. He moved quickly, this would be the finishing blow. 

"Shocking Knee 50,000 volts!"

The charged knee slammed into the side of the fish very near to where it's heart was. That much electricity would have stopped the heart immediately the fish spasmed and began to float. Raishi grabbed it by it's tail and swam to the surface dragging it behind him. Those two attacks was just about the highest he could discharge at any one point. Neither were lethal unless he held a person down and continuously discharged his electricity into a living thing or a sharp blow to the heart. 

"Here you go" Raishi shouted the humongous fish floating next to him. 
"I would say we're even"

The eyes of the two boys turned into little stars as they jumped, pointed and laughed with excitement. 

"Well that's definitely bigger than any thing we've  ever sold" the old man said with a chuckle
"Why don't you come back with us to our home, I know you're strong but that must have taken a lot out of you. My wife is a pretty good cook"

Raishi thought for a second and realized it might be a good idea, he was pretty tired. He could rest and get to the next island at the same time.

"I'll take you up on your offer" Raishi said

He helped them secure the large fish to the boat and climbed aboard.

"I'll be here resting" he said as he plopped down near the front of the boat. 

He didn't realize how drained he was until he sat down, his stomach rumbled loudly and he remembered he didn't eat more than a single bite of the fish before he was interrupted. 

"Old man I hope your wife is as good as you say because you owe me lunch!" Raishi said just before he drifted off to sleep


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

A soft groan escaped the woman and she squinted as her eyes opened.  “Where...”  Adora laid there for a moment, her back pressed against hard wood.  She sat up quickly as everything came back to her the fight, the agonizing battle that had gone on for so long.  She remembered she was just going to use the things Edo had given to her before that man arrived and ended everything.

“Mr. Tinkles!”  Adora reached quickly, her hand burying deep into his soft fur and she let out her held breath when she felt the rise and fall of his chest.  “Kai!”  Then the next worry hit her.  “You stupid...”  She growled looking over at him, he was wearing a stupid grin for some reason. 

“What were you going to show me?”  Kai said licking his lips and looking at her chest.

Adora scowled.  “What the hell are you talking about?”  She reached over and looked at the bandage then wondered about the hole the lance had put through his shoulder.

“You said you were going to show me something good.”

“I said nothing of the such!”

“Yes you did.”

“No I didn't!”  From the argument and where Kai was looking she could tell he was doing fine and no worse for the wear.  In that case...

Adora grinned “Oh I'll show you something good.”  She knelt before him then punched him right on his wound.  “See!  That felt good to me!”  She stuck out her tongue and jumped to her feet.  “Everyone okay?”  She rubbed her head and looked at the crowd that was around them.  “How did we get here?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *UC*
> 
> *Jace*
> 
> ...



"Wellp, I wouldn't expect any less from yah kid." Livio chuckled a bit, laying out the bits of tech he could that would form two guns. "These here are yer basic components by the way... If yah wan't stuff that'll work with these here guns, your gonna have to think carefully bout what you want these here guns to do." Livio stepped towards the door. "while yer thinkin about that, Let's go see who just happens to be up there on deck eh?" Livio smiled back at Jace.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Back on the Ship II*

---

"Hm? Oh, after knocking you guys out with his Haki he carried you guys back here and I simply followed," Edo answers in response to Adora's question. "After what happened back in the bar...well, I don't trust you guys alone any more." He sighs. "Kai, Jackie and the Shichibukai nearly completely destroyed the bar. Thankfully, I'm a bit more conspicuous and subtle, so as of yet, nobody knows of the Moonlight Magician's presence on the island aside from a few individuals." Edo finishes. 

And in regards to her earlier confusion concerning the 'something good' she was going to show Kai...the thief approaches her slowly and whispers into her ear. "Sorry, it was the only way I could wake him up." Edo apologies es sheepishly. "The guy is a heavy sleeper, you know?"

Getting up, Edo examines the card carefully and holds it up towards the Sun. It was definitely left there by Xifeng, he knew that. It was one of her tarot cards. But what did it do? "Hey Daniel, how did you activate yours? I'm assuming she put one of these on you as well when she disappeared."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2012)

*Hoarfrost Island/Helen...*
Eternal cold and mindnumbing misery. That was the best way Helen could sum up being frozen solid. Surprisingly it didn't hurt very much. All she felt was numbness and an absolute sensory deprivation, blocking out everything but the idle beating of her own heart. Time lost all meaning and her thoughts slowed to an infinite crawl within the frozen shackles of her mind.   

After what felt like an eternity, but which could've easily just been an hour, she began to hear the muffled echo of distant voices. Gradually she could feel the sensation of warmth eating away at the boundaries of deep freeze. Soon the voices became distinct, the increasing warmth allowing her to think clearly and perceive her surroundings. Her heartbeat quickened, like a pulsating snare drum.  

"BP's rising fast!" 

"Level off the heat rate. This is enough of a shock to her system as it is." 

Helen suddenly became aware of distorted faces through the icy prism of her frozen cell. She screamed with rage, but beyond her own mind she doubted they heard it. A face peered into the ice. "Interesting. I think she's gained awareness..."

Helen exploded out of the ice, roaring like a feral animal. The lights and thrum of electronic equipment disoriented her. She staggered about off balance, knocking over metal trays and strange looking machines. A hand touched her trembling shoulder. "Easy now," a voice said soothingly. Instinctively she grabbed the hand and flipped the source of the voice to the floor. It was a man, some kind of doctor. She wrapped her hands around his throat and started choking him, her mind a blur of rage and confusion. 

"Help me!" he croaked.   

Helen felt something sharp jab into her neck. Her eyes fluttered and her mind fell into darkness as she collapsed to the floor. She awoke in a stone cell, slumped against a wall, her arms and ankles bound by heavy chains. The floors and walls were warm to the touch. A welcome surprise compared to her frozen hell. _Where am I?_ An experimental tug of her chains confirmed that she wasn't getting out of this predicament with mere brute force. 

"Hello there."  

A bespectacled man in a rumpled white lab coat stood in front of her cell. He had unruly brown hair and bright brown eyes. Helen took note of the peculiar gleaming metal collar around his neck. She knew seastone when she saw it. He leaned one arm against the bars and smiled as if they were old friends. There was something disarming about his easy and casual demeanor, but she wasn't buying it for a second. He pulled out a clipboard and pen. "How are you feeling?" 

"Wonderful. Like I was a human popsicle," Helen grumbled. "Where am I?" 

"In a dungeon deep below Lord Olaf's castle?"

Now she was getting somewhere. Fontus was still out there hopefully. "Where's the ice witch?"  

He chuckled. "Lady Freya? Oh she's around. Still raging about that broken nose you gave her." He stooped in front of the bars and warily eyed the corridor in both directions before speaking, this time in a low voice. "I don't have much time to talk, so listen well. If you don't do what I say then things are going to go very bad for you..._Ms. Swann_." 

Helen's eyes narrowed. "Who are you?" 

"Dr. James Hawkins at your service. Some just call me Jim, but I prefer Hawkins."   He reached beneath his shirt and held up an ornate silver cross attached to a chain. He let the cross dangle back and forth in front of her. Helen's eyes flickered with memory. "Do you recognize this symbol?" 

_Elsewhere..._
Fontus followed the innkeeper through a winding network of tunnels. There were so many twists and turns that he stopped trying to keep track and just went with the flow. "Are we close?" Fontus asked.  

The innkeeper nodded. "Up ahead."  

They rounded the next corner and came upon two massive stone doors. The innkeeper rapped his gnarled fist against the stone, twice rapidly and then once. The doors rumbled opened, flooding the dimly lit tunnel with light. Beyond was a massive chamber, filled with countless vikings. One thing was clear, they were preparing for war. A dozen guards stepped forward and leveled their spears at him. Fontus bared his shark teeth at them and growled. 

"Easy now boys. Save the fighting for those who have it coming!" the innkeeper exclaimed, stepping in front of Fontus. "The big fish is with me." 

"You need to clear it with Commander Slade, old man," one of guards barked. 

The innkeeper nodded. "On I plan to." He waved at Fontus. "C'mon then." 

Fontus shouldered past the guards and followed. "Who is this Slade?" he asked.

The old man glanced over his shoulder and grinned. "Have you ever heard of the Knights of Templar?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*The new strongest man on this island...*

"He's drooling"
"_Lets poke him_"
"He'll eat us, do you see those sharp teeth"
"Leave him alone the two of you, he's tired"

Raishi's eyes shot open and the two boys tried to run away tripping over each other. 

"How the hell am I supposed to sleep if the two of you keep talking so close to me!!" Raishi roared
"You did sleep though, the entire way back" the old man said chuckling

Raishi looked around and realized that they boat was docked, they were just cleaning up up the boat.

"I was just about to wake you up" 

Raishi yawned and looked at the sun it was just about to set, he didn't realize how long he'd been asleep.

"So about that dinner old man" Raishi said getting to his feet
"Well we need to sell our catch then we'll go home for dinner"
"_Yea fishman, the day's work isn't over until we sell what we caught. Even amateurs like you should know that_" the smaller boy said sticking out his tongue and pulling the his cheek down with his finger
"I will knock you out little boy" Raishi said shaking his fist at the boy
"You can go to the bar and get something to drink it shouldn't take too long to sell this I have a buyer in mind already."
"People around here have never seen a fishman so just be careful" 

Raishi shrugged and stretched as he walked down the docks toward the small town. Most of the people he passed moved out of his way but he didn't take any notice of them he was headed strait for the bar. 

"There are always fights at a bar" he said slamming his enclosed fist into his open palm.

The bar was always easy enough to find in a small town like this, it was always the loudest building with the most people around it. He made his way toward a building near the other edge of town and walked right in, the drunken fish it was called. The place stopped as everyone turned to watch him.

"*It's a baby sea king!!!*" someone shouted there was a loud thud as the body fell to the ground unconscious

The place remained quiet for a few seconds more then erupted in quiet whispers. Raishi walked to the bar and sat down he pulled some money out his pocket and put it on the counter

"Gimme what ever I can get for that" he said

The big bellied bartender continued to clean a glass he had in his hand with his apron. 

"Sorry friend but we don't take wet money"

There was a few snickers from a few of the people at the bar

"I don't see what's the problem, just hang it out to dry" Raishi said with a smile
"*Da man said he don't accept wet money!*" someone behind him said fiercely

Raishi turned to see a man just as big as he was with a huge beard plaited into one hanging from his chin.

"Are you the strongest guy on this island?" Raishi asked
"*Who wants to know?!*" the man asked
"The new strongest guy on this island" Raishi said  as his cocked his hand back and slammed his fist into the middle of the mans face

The large man reeled from the force of the blow but he didn't fall to the ground, the bar erupted in shouts as bottles were thrown and other fights erupted all around the bar. Raishi spun and kicked a man advancing on his with a bottle in the head and sent him flying. He stepped forward and planted his fist in the midriff of another attacker. The man fell to his knees and vomited on the ground. Raishi jumped back to avoid the puke

"Gross man" Raishi said 
"*Come here!!!!!*" the large bearded man bellowed

He charged at Raishi and swung a humongous punch but Raishi ducked the blow and stepped in with an uppercut flush on the big man's chin. His head flew backsward but Raishi wasn't done yet he smashed his left hand into the man's head with an over hand left knocking his head back down and followed that with a jumping knee that crashed into the mans chin. Raishi felt the man's jaw shatter from the force of the blow. The big man just collapsed to the ground and Raishi stood dusting off his hands as something crashed into the back of his head. 

"What the hell!!!!" 

Raishi turned to see a man holding the remnants of one of the bar chairs

"You don't know what you just did!" Raishi shouted with a huge smile on his face

_Thirty minutes later_

"_The bar is awful quiet don't you think grand pa?_" 
"It definitely is" the old man replied wearily

The two walked toward The Drunken Fish slowly

"You stay out her boy let me go in and see what's going on"

The old man walked into the bar and the only person not knocked out was sitting at a table drinking from a big mug. He was covered in cuts and scrapes and a few lumps but it could only be one person

"What the hell happened?!!"
"Well it's a long story but at the end I won." Raishi said
"We need to get you out of her quickly, the reserve marines change shifts now and they won't like this" 

He ran toward Raishi and grabbed him by the hand and near dragged him out the bar. 

_Elsewhere on the Island_

"I can't wait for 6 o'clock, I can leave her and get a drink" a man with a gun strapped to  his waist said.
"I think we can leave a little early nothing ever happens on this back water island." another said with a sword at his waist
"The marine reserves are the best" the one with the gun said
"Lets go to the drunken fish and get a drink"
"I'm all for that"


----------



## Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Useful information]​
The aircraft was slow to start, so she flew up to the top of the dome in the meantime, looking out over the city. It truly was an amazing city. How these two fighting kingdoms had accomplished keeping it this good was beyond her.  There was indeed something that didn't really make sense here. How much can these people really hate each other, and yet keep the place looking so good at the same time?

The sound of the engine snapped her out of her thoughts. The plane zoomed out of the open roof with a roar. Mari quickly followed, keeping a close distance. It took her some focus, but she managed to block out the sound of the plane and the wind, and heard Tiana and the official talking.

?So how long have you guys been warring?  I mean it looks like you all lived together at one point right?  So what happened?? ?Why such a difference in opinions??

"Bah! Our mortal enemies have never been living with us, we only allowed them to remain on our land as a token of out good will!" the official bellowed.
"It has been over two hundred years that those mongrels have infested out city with their death-defying way of life. They will put their own kin to rid the blessings of friendship on their inhabitants." He cursed the Ampar once, then continued answering Tiana. "And then, when our great Mito Simillian confronted the culprits, she was taken by Amparian guards to our castle and accused of beating those devils half to death. Lies, it was! She had not put a hand on them, even though she had all rights to do so!" The official was trembling now, his anger making it hard to keep the plane steady. "Our great Mito acted exemplary, and yet those dirty, underhanded, billowing wraths of death used their corrupted lies to undermine her and have her sieged within her own castle, like a dog!"

Mari teardropped in flight. The hatred filling this guy was too much. And his words sounded...rehearsed.

"And that is the story of why our great nation will never let those imbeciles have any contact with us." he finished, suddenly quiet enough to handle the plane perfectly. 

The landing was tough for those within the plane, but  Mari was already soaring into the main door, landing skillfully at the base of a great staircase, located in the middle of the room. There, at the top of the stair, a young man, dressed in black with a silver scarf around his neck, looked down on her.

"Hello there~! What's your name?" she said, retracting her wings and grinning, showing her large pointy fangs. The man was taken aback immediately, but didn't really showed any sign of awe or any other kind of fun emotion. And he felt...bored.

"Guards!" he shouted.

"Oops.."

When the other arrived, the others saw their captain in chains. "Hey guys, I tried reasoning with this guy, but he seem to believe I am an Ampar..hehe.."  she said innocently.

"Prince Thomas! Good to see you, sir! These are the new recruits, fresh of the sea, ready to fight as they will ever be! Now we might get the overhand. We can launch an attack at those.." 

*"ENOUGH!" *another voice screamed, getting the attention of the everybody. Out from a room at the second floor, a girl came running out. She was in a ki and black belt, and her red eyes stared straight at the official. 
*"We will do no such thing! We are in a peace treaty with the Ampars, why in Oda's name would we attack them just because we have a few pirates in our midst?"* she was clearly agitated, and as soon as the official was close enough, she snapped the contracts out of his hand and ripped it to pieces. Thene her demeanor changed completely. She smiled and bowed to Mari. *"I am sorry. Where are my manner? Welcome to the house of Simillian. I am Mito, daughter of Richard Simillian, ruler of the Simillian Family. And this," *she pointed to the boy, Thomas *"is my younger brother, Thomas Simillian."* Then she bowed again. *"If you can follow me, we have much to talk about..in private."* she said, signaling to the room she just came out of.  The entire crew followed Mari, who in turn followed Mito, into a huge dojo. At the other side of the room was another door, in which the Love Pirates walked through, coming into a quiet study. A small couch was to the left, while a large study-table stood in the middle and a chair behind it. Mito sat down on that one, and signaled the others to sit down. Mari took a place at the edge of the table.

Mito then spoke. *"I need your help. I want to end this war without bloodshed, but my father is scared that the Ampars will destroy us. Will you help?"*


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Love Pirates/Arbogast...*

As Arby climbed into the plane, he couldn't help but feel impressed at the advanced technology this kingdom seemed to have. He hadn't ever seen such an aircraft. He'd heard stories of zeppelin's that the world government were believed to have been perfecting, but assumed they were more or less myths. 

As the plane began to taxi, he stared out the window at the massive cityscape that made up the kingdom (or kingdom's as it seemed). It seemed that the place had been divided by into two noble families. Although he normally didn't pry, his curiosity got the best of him in this case. "This is some impressive aircraft you've got here. Is this only owned by your family?"

"Not exactly." The official couldn't give a full response as he was busy landing the plane. It taxi'd over to a massive staircase. As Arbogast left the aircraft, he observed the whole scene that unfolded with the official and this new girl, Mito. Despite apparently being from a noble family, she looked fairly ordinary. As she guided them through the halls and through a dojo (which Arbogast assumed was her own personal training ground) they entered a large room where she motioned for them to take a seat. 

*"I need your help. I want to end this war without bloodshed, but my father is scared that the Ampars will destroy us. Will you help?"* She asked calmly. Arbogast chuckled slightly. "You're asking us, complete strangers for help? With all due respect, that's not the best idea."

*"I know it seems odd, but-"*

"Now I didn't say I wasn't willing, but not many conflicts can be ended with zero bloodshed. Although...for the right price I'll attempt anything."


*Atlant Island/Dapper...*

Dapper shuffled around to see if the card were still there, checking all his pockets. He wasn't sure if he still had the card on him or if he'd left in in the street or the cell. *"Hm, I seem to have misplaced it. Either that or it disappeared after it dropped us out of the cell."* He looked back up at Edo. *"I don't believe I said or did anything in particular when the card activated. I was simply expressing my concern to Ten over starting some sort of conflict if we had broken out of jail."* Dapper sighed as he looked down somberly at the deck. *"Of course, there's probably no avoiding that now anyway."*

Dapper shook his head and stared back up at Edo. *"There's something very shady happening here. Whatever it is, it's in the lowest floors of that tower. We need to find out what's going on."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2012)

SSG

The Island of Lohan

Well that could've gone better, he made it like 10 minutes before he once again failed to be a strong admirable individual like Sendo. Damn that weakness of his, though in his defense..... Gumiko was rather, how would Shin put this politely. Gumiko was rather pleasant on the eye and it was no surprise that together with Cece, Setsuka and Ashley, Gumiko completed the quartet that many of the TFIJ marines would dream about at night.

Over the last couple of months Shin has been working on his defense, but clearly it was far from perfect and a combination of assaults like just now could break trough that wall of his. The thought of her being his girlfriend or wife, the thought that his fianc?e would hear about it! The way she pressed against him. The final blow came in the form a fatal downpour, the way that small amount of water could make her hair and clothes cling to her skin, bearing in mind that a glance at Gumiko in her base state could already make Shin's heart start beating violently and erratically.  

By the time he was fully conscious again, Gumiko was just wrapping up the mobile blood transfusion. These days it was common practice to carry a couple of bloodsacks with them and Gumiko had become an export at performing the procedure. So there he was, snacking on a cookie with a juice pack to built up his energy. Sendo was looking after him while Gumiko was picking up some clothes for three of them in a tourist shop. 

"I have these for you guys." A pair of swim trunks, a Hawaiian shirt and a pair of flip flops were pressed in his hands.  Well if was any indication of how Gumiko was dressing, Shin would probably be safe. 

"I just had to pick these up though." She giggled as she presented a pair of the tiniest pieces of clothing Sendo and Shin had ever seen. 

"Are you mad!" Sendo was already fearing that Shin would be needing another transfusion, and that all three of them would be needing yet another change of clothes. At this rate they would never get this mission done! "You can't dress in a bikini like that, how would that even work?"

"They aren't for me, these are for men." It was quite the effort, handing one each to Sendo and Shin, while resisting the urge to grab her sides and keel over laughing due to the expressions on their faces, she couldn't believe eyes could get that big!

"Eh?" Sendo and Shin shared a look, they didn't know whether to be terrified or confused as they inspected to "clothing" they were given. Sendo's was yellow and had something of a banana shaped pouch while Shin's had this weird elephant design that even included ears and a trunk. 

"You're supposed to insert your uh....... You know what..... In the banana and trunk." Somehow their eyes managed to get bigger. 

15 minutes later

They were finally continuing their assignment, they were looking for leads and without really having an idea where to begin.....They opted to go to the nearest bar. Always a good place to start looking, and Shin and Sendo needed a drink. Their ears were still red from that "present" Gumiko bought them and neither dared to decline it, they were too polite like that.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC

They were back at the ship, and while Kai was initially woken pleasantly by the soothing voice of Adora promosing him something good, it turned out to be something kinky with some painful fondling done be Adora. "Take it easy babe, not really into the S&M stuff but I guess you could tie me up later and have your way with me if that makes you happy..... I'm selfless like that." He got up and inspected his wound, cast a quick glance around to see most of the crew around but the woman he needed wasn't present. 

"Where's Xifeng, she needs to patch me up so I can go after Miss Pussy and whoever that assshole was that gave me a nasty flashback to my childhood." It wasn't the Haki pwning that pissed him off, it had been the ordering around. It reminded him off those torture sessions his mom used to call "visits" and ended with her spending two weeks to pound marine regulations in that thick head of his while she subjected him to her marine bootcamp training routine. 

"Manwhore, I need you to find that guy that knocked me out.....And that other guy with the Logia powers..... And Miss Pussy, in that order because I will be kicking their ass in that order." He was bad with names and Edo went by as manwhore, for some reason he was under impression that Edo was a prostitute but it wasn't that insulting. Kai thought he was one of those classy prostitutes that would accompany a rich woman to the opera or something before he crawled between those wrinkled old legs to degrade himself. This is what he literally said to Edo when the thief inquired after the reason for that nickname.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 22, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Back on the Ship III*

---

Kai's lack of tact and observation skills didn't come as a surprise to the thief. He was all too used to it by now. Sighing, Edo tips over his top hat. "Phantom thief, Kai-san. How many times do I have to remind you that I'm a thief, and not a prostitute?" Incidentally, this was probably the hundredth time, at least. 

"Anyway, onto more...important matters," The thief shakes his head and turns to Daniel. "I'm sure it'll be locked up very tightly if that tower is what I think it is, but..." Edo grins a smile brimming with confidence. "For Kaitou Kid, no place is inaccessible. Break ins are, after all, a specialty of mine." 

Though having said that, he had a feeling that this would be a bit more troublesome than the average heist. For starters, the tower gave off a strange vibe, and was extremely heavily guarded - moreso than the site of his thefts, even. And secondly, Kai's presence might make stealth a bit more...difficult to execute. But if he used his abilities correctly, he could prove an invaluable distraction for those pesky guards that surrounded the tower.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 22, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt VI]​*​
[Long Live the Queen Pt. II, Burning Kingdom]​

[LaSwann Castle]

 “Feisty women and red heads…. Long Live the Queen.”

[Three Point Island, A Week or so Ago]

An empty look consumed Nicole’s eyes as the life seemed to fade from them and a short snort can be heard from Williams as she looked at the pistol she had dropped,  “If you really want to die.” an echoing of a slap cuts Williams short as Nicole firmly drew her hand across his face, the defiance had returned to her eyes. If he wanted to force a child upon her, so be it. “I’ll bare your curse.” She hisses vilely even as blood pooled just under the skin of her palm, “But this curse will be tuned on you, and it will take your life, I swear.” She sobs, tears starting to roll down her cheeks.  “Such fervor.” Williams howls with a satanic grin as he ripped Nicole’s hand from the air, dragging her to him.  “I love it, the vile hatred, and the anger.” he continues even as the covers that once covered Nicole’s naked form fall from her. 

 “Take our spawn, nurturer it with your hatred and make it ready to take my head.” Williams rants as he placed a hand on her chest, it slowly sinks into her body, and his hand flushes with her breast bone as the other hand sinks into her wrist, it is in the arm he digs into her marrow.  “I give my unholy blessing, and will give your body the ability to make this blight on humanity strong.”, but Nicole fazes out shortly before Williams can finish the statement, her body pulsed as it is supercharged and given the boost it’ll need to develop the baby to its highest capacity. Drawing back he releases her from his grip, Nicole slumps to the ground with a shudder, her bare breast shake as he quickly pulls her knees to her chest, her entire body was burning and she couldn’t phantom why.  “Give this to it.” is spoken as a bone started to fashion itself in Williams’ hand.

 At first it was only a white mess, but quickly it started to take form as a spinal column becomes discernible. By Williams’ thumb the back of a skull seems to form, and this is where the spinal column handle is at its thickest. It narrows the closer it gets to the pommel which is a small intricate looking pelvis bone. The hilt’s cross guard takes the shape of a longhorn’s skull, with the horns curved back onto the handle. A short smooth bone structure, slightly wider than the skull’s mouth, wrapped with sinew juts from the skull’s mouth, equally spaced apart from one another on this smooth bone is four spikes, two on either side. It is from this smooth wrapped bone that the blade is fashioned. Narrow at the base it grew wider as it reached its tip. Other details on the large weapon are two bladed sections at the base, just after the smooth bone and the holes that sink into the meat of the blade that trail from the base and just trailing to the below the tip. It clanks loudly as it is thrown in front of Nicole. “W-what is du-this?” she weakly asks beings snapped back to reality. 

 “It’s called Grayswandir, when the hellion can cut a boat in half with it, send it for me.” Williams speaks with a dismissing wave as he walked back down the street, strangely the camera that the marine was carrying was in his hand. ~

[Present] 












* ♫“Water was running; children were running 
You were running out of time 
Under the mountain, a golden fountain 
Were you praying at the Lares shrine? 
But ohh oh your city lies in dust, my friend
ohh oh your city lies in dust, my friend”♪*​

The roaring of the Maelstrom’s canons blots out screams of the common populace as they are without mercy slaughtered in the streets, in their homes and in their safe places. The brave knights crumple like tides on sheer cliffs as they throw themselves at the inhuman hordes of the Ravenbeard pirates, most of which weren’t human, but twisted shells, mocking as humanity. “Burn it to the ground!” a shawl prisoner shouts as he tosses a torch into a straw roofed home. The cracking of flames roar to life and lick at the moon lit sky as a lone knight turns down an alley to reach the main plaza, the horror strikes him as he is forced to a grinding halt. The orange and red hues cast across a sea of spiked men burns the last image in his mind that he will ever see. Shadows of the damned dance across the faces of the burning buildings and Steelshanks digs his teeth into the man’s throat, as he turned into the beast. ~~

* ♫“We found you hiding, we found you lying 
Choking on the dirt and sand 
Your former glories and all the stories 
Dragged and washed with eager hands 

But ohh oh your city lies in dust, my friend 
ohh oh your city lies in dust, my friend
your city lies in dust.”♪*​ 

[LaSwann Castle]

Queen Alessandria’s body slams off a wall and slumps to the floor and a tear forms in the corner of Welser’s eye as he watches her struggle to right herself.  “Shit.” she gripes, she then pulls a hand to her shoulder. She clutches a deep wound while pulling her gaze up to Williams, the defiance in her eyes spurring him on. Tossing the glorified meat hook to the side he grabs it just short it’s butt and began to spin it rapidly,  “Get up girly, I thought you were made of sterner stuff.” Williams’ barks as he tosses the weapon. Alessandria grits her teeth and bites her lower lip hard enough to draw blood,  “Queen of the Roses!”, that razor wire whips snaps and snares the bone hook in midflight,  “Bite of the thorn!” and with that the hooked meat sticker is cut in two. Coal burned in the queen’s stomach as she kicked the spiraling bone chain to the side and the wire of her whip cracked loudly as she snapped it back,  “Dance of the Flowers Ultimate Technique, Dance of the Cherry Blossoms!”. But in her haste to close the gap and land the fatal blow on this most hated of persons. She made one fatal flaw.

She had decided to step into the physical rage of the mad man. The lone clatter of the whip as it bounded away from them is all that is heard as she quickly wraps her hands around the wrist that had her in a stranglehold.  “I-I wu-will n-not bow.” she hoarsely spits as Williams slowly closed her airway.  “I don’t want you to kneel.” Williams replies almost sweetly as he lifted her from her feet,  “I want this city to burn.” ~ ‘LONG LIVE THE QUEEN ~

[Later~]

Alessandria’s eyes slowly open and her world was filled with a haze, but as it slowly focused she is greeted by the horror of her master flayed open, his face twisted in the most horrendous pain imaginable, his arms stretched wide and fingers twisted and gnarled. With a tear filled jerk she backs from his twitching intestines. She realized as bone rattled that the most horrific aspect of Welser’s situation, he was still alive. Her mind screams why, but she couldn’t force the words out as she continued to back away. Bumping into a solid mass, her body freezes and she comes to a halt. Snapping one her tail bone she spins to face Williams whom sat in her throne. A flash of anger crosses her features as she starts to stand, but she is quickly brought back to the ground with the snap of a bone chain. Hands quickly grab her throat; a collar was in place, a sleek chain connected to its center that leads to the floor. Worse yet, she was as close to her birthday suit as she could get, clutching her body she hides her form from William. “Why so shy? One woman’s body is the same as another’s. The shapes change, but the basics remain the same.” Williams’ chuckles as he sits further back. 

 “What, what are you planning to do with me?” she asks her face blushing red with the thought of what this man might want.  “What do I plan on doing?” Williams asks snuffing his cigar out on the ornate seating as he stood. Walking to her he places a hand on her head forcing bone onto her, a jagged crown of bone digs deeply into her skull,  “I’m giving you to my Nightingale.” Williams replies releasing her so that he may return to the throne.  “If you live through that, I may have plans.” he adds sitting back down, Long Live the Queen~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
> Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
> Back on the Ship III*
> 
> ...



"Phantom thief, Kai-san. How many times do I have to remind you that I'm a thief, and not a prostitute?" 

*"Don't bother correcting him. He'll just keep getting it wrong. He's an idiot."* Dapper said with a shrug. As Edo explained his intentions, Dapper let out a sigh. *"Your skills are invaluable. But this place is going to be tough to sneak through, even for you. The lower levels are clustered with guards and parts of them seem to be completely underwater."* Dapper turned to Adora and Kai. He hadn't seen Adora fight much, but she could apparently hold her own. Kai was himself quite strong, but lacked control. While Dapper preferred to avoid combat in general, he had at least a few strength steroids he'd produced over the last few months. Although the time limit those brought with them was still a problem. He looked back up at Kai *"Well, the way I see it, Kai can act as a distraction. He can more than likely hold off a number of guards. Ten is skilled enough to do the same. Perhaps, you, I and Adoras can make our way down to the lowest levels while Kai and Ten hold off the guards."*


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Baby Sea King is running-a-muck*

The old man walked quickly beckoning Raishi to follow him. His house a little way from the town, It was almost dark already and there wasn't much light around. He held the little boy's hand almost dragging him up the dirt packed road.

"I think you should leave right away, the reserve marines will be looking for you." he said
"I'm not leaving until I get that good cooking you promised me" Raishi said stubbornly 

The old man just shook his head and moved faster. It wasn't long before they got to a large farm. The farm house was the only light Raishi could see anywhere around.

"What kinda fisherman are you? You live on a farm?"
"This is my son-in-law's farm" he answered irritably 

Raishi stopped in the darkness even though his facial expression changed the old man couldn't see it.

"Hey if you don't wanna give me dinner that's fine" Raishi said standing in the dark staring at the old man
"That's not it, I'm just worried those reserve marines come for you, they are pretty strong. I hear they used to be stationed in the Grand Line"
"I'm pretty strong, don't worry about me" Raishi said his eyes twinkling

He left the old man standing there and made his way toward the house he opened the front door of the house and walked through the door calmly and cooly.

"*OMG A BABY SEAKING!!!!*" a man said and fainted
"What the hell is up with you people and baby sea kings?" Raishi turned to ask the old man
"Well that's the man of the house" the old man said shaking his head
"Never left this island in his entire life"
"Don't be so hard on him Paww, if the boys didn't tell me we were having guests I woulda prolly fainted too" a woman with bright blond hair said as he bent down to fan the collapsed man.
"_So this is the fish man the younguns told me about eh_" said a gray haired woman

Raishi just nodded

"_Well have a seat we were just about to start dinner_"
"I've been waiting for this all day"

_Elsewhere_

A pair of men in marine's uniforms walk into town

"Seems the bar is dead tonight"
"I wonder if something happened."

A man ran up to them and grabbed the marine with the gun by the front of his shirt.

"_Where the hell were you guys!! Where the hell where you guys when a baby Seaking was tearing up the drunken fish_"
"What the hell are you taking about Watts, a baby sea king?"
"_Yea if I wasn't fainted from the sight of the terrible beast I would be by the doctor too. It took out every one at the bar even Zano_"
"How exactly did it take Zano out?" 
"_Someone said a right uppercut followed by an overhead left followed by a jumping knee_"

The two marines exchanged a serious look

"That doesn't sound..."
"Yesss it's not a baby sea king you idiot it's a fishman" said a silky smooth voice

A large man stepped into the light his hair was graying and he was balding but he kept it combed over to hide the bald spot on the crown of his head. His clothes was rich. Silks trimmed in gold, he wore an assortment of jewelry, rings on all his fingers and numerous chains hung at his neck. 

*William Holder III, Merchant and Noble*

"Zack and Phillip I know the two of you have been itching to leave this island behind. I know all that talk of being stationed on the grand line is poppy cock but I can make it a reality. Capture that fishman for me and I will get you transferred to somewhere more...exciting" the man said

The marines looked at each other and at William and nodded their eyes lighting up. 

"I heard he's up at the farm, don't make too much of a mess up there please. The fisher man sold me a wonderful fish today and when my supplies don't get here in time the farmer gives me good prices" 

With that he turned and walked away. 

"Lets go get promoted" William said patting his sword
"Lets"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 22, 2012)

*[The Strange Tropes of Reality. Atlant Island]​*​
[Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego Xifeng Lijuan?]​
* “How Dare YOU say that to ME”* the King bellows, a jeweled encrusted hand pulling from his gold lined throne. A thin sickle finger points toward a red cloaked figure that sat on its knees before him. The anger that twisted on his face frightened the guardsmen that stood at the door to his royal throne room. * “Bar the exit!”* he screams as he pulled his royal form from its seat. * “You speak lies, you.”* he sputters, his rage getting the better of him. * “You’re the same as them, those heathens that want my life.”* he bellows. His eyes widen at that thought. The cloak and the mystery, it was all to covenant. * “You’re an assassin!?”* he gasps backing away from the red figure as he pulled a ringed laden hand to his mouth. * “Execute HIM!”* the man shouts spurring his guards into motion, and they are quick to act as they pull their spears and run, though the figure takes no action to move. Two sharp heads tear through the cloak crossing under one another where the heart would be, but alarmingly the cloak merely drapes over the two weapons, it was empty. Void of any life or body.

Back at the door Xifeng peeks into the room and sighs, her attempt to change the future she had seen failed, and it always seemed to do so as it took a special person to break the bounds of fate. “Who are you?” a voice asks pulling the seer’s attention down the hall, and a sweet grin crosses her features as the man broke into a run. Pulling on the side of her blouse she falls to a pile of cards as the guard almost has his arms around her, the look of confusion spreads even larger as the cards at his feet slowly wisps away in a fine red mist. 

[UC Ship] 



			
				Kai said:
			
		

> “"Where's Xifeng, she needs to patch me up so I can go after Miss Pussy and whoever that assshole was that gave me a nasty flashback to my childhood."/// Manwhore, I need you to find that guy that knocked me out.....And that other guy with the Logia powers..... And Miss Pussy, in that order because I will be kicking their ass in that order.”



Kai was being as thick headed as he normally was, but his inquires did do something rather strange, the card that Edo was holding started to shake lightly as Xifeng’s name was mentioned and flies from the thief’s hand as the crew spoke amongst themselves.  “I would warn you not to seek that which you cannot ascertain.” Xifeng’s voiced echoed with a crack of distortion as the card split into many and swirl about one another. Soon a shapely woman’s form is created, and as the cards fall away Xifeng now stands before the crew, a hand firmly planted on her hip,  “Though I figure you wouldn’t understand ascertain, much less the fact you are outmatched.” she adds tracing a finger up the side of her form, a second later those same fingers fall between her cleavage and a small black bag is produced, Kai only grins this was always his favorite part of Xifeng’s treatments, watching her play with her boobs. A hand slides across the air as she dumps the contents, as if a table were where she slid her hand, small bones rolled, they gave a message that no ordinary doctor could hope to see on mere visual inspection,  “Has anyone told you Kai, that you have the devil’s luck?” she asks placing the bag by its bones,  “You were hit by the Lance of Longinus.” she states as she walked up to him,  “Is that supposed to mean something? I’ve been hit by a lot of things.” Kai replied not understanding the gravity of the situation. An annoyed look crossed Xifeng’s face as she pulled another bag from betwixt her boobs.  “The Lance isn’t normal you dunderhead, it’s crafted from the venomous scaled of Black Bart himself.” she states, though Kai only gives her the same ‘eh’ look.

Slapping a hand to her face she drags it down its length before opening the bag, taking out small herbs she crushes them so that the juices flow, she then stabs it into the wound. Tears well in the corner of Kai’s eyes, though he bites his tongue so none can see his pain, he was supposed to be manly, right?  “Hey that.” three fingers plowing into his mouth stop him as Xifeng gives him some medicine to chew on,  “Black Bart is a very powerful Pirate, he is also a Basilisk, meaning his scales are just as poisonous as he is, luckily you were only scratched, that herb should counter the paralytic that is in your system.” she sighs while walking away.

 “That ‘guy that knocked you out’ has a name, and it’s Amadeus Claudius Brutus.” Xifeng states in a as of matter of fact tone, Edo and Ten were  the only ones that seemed to know who the guy was, though Edo wondered why he didn’t recognize the man right off the bat. But the picture he saw was quite dated.  “He’s a former Vice Admiral.” Xifeng states rolling her eyes, really some of these people were dense. At least she had Adora and Dapper all the time and Edo part of the time.  “If you really want to talk to him, his ship is right over there, though don’t expect a warm welcome.” she muses, she knew Kai was going to find him eventually. She might as well help the progress along. ~


----------



## Gomu (Jul 22, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Love Pirates
> Mari D. Angel​
> [Useful information]​
> The aircraft was slow to start, so she flew up to the top of the dome in the meantime, looking out over the city. It truly was an amazing city. How these two fighting kingdoms had accomplished keeping it this good was beyond her.  There was indeed something that didn't really make sense here. How much can these people really hate each other, and yet keep the place looking so good at the same time?
> ...



"Do you seriously think that his war will end without bloodshed? Do you actually think such a  long standing conflict won't have at least some loss of life, then you'd be asking for god's good graces in the standing of how things work." Hiro took the time to listen, but was without much innocents as to not have a say in the manner, a frown was on his face, that permanent Deadpan Snarker frown which he always had. "Helping you will be a great thing if it meant that we could accompany it by protecting others, but again this is not our fight, this is your fight."

Hiro slowly placed his hands in his pockets. "All I am hearing is that you want impossible tasks done, that you want a war to not be what it is, the underhanded natures of this other group of which we do not even know should be called such because you say so?" Hiro closed his eyes, his head moving lowered as he touched a nearby wall. 

"We don't even know this enemy, this enemy has done nothing to us and yet you want us to fight an invisible war... shall this war effect other innocents, and if not why should we help in the sake of not killing others, it sounds as though these tasks are getting less and less qualified as noble, but more or less disgraceful... using others to implement your rules, people that you don't even know as Arbogast said... I shall only help if it means I can cause the path of least death, but bloodshed, is impossible if what you are telling us is correct." Hiro's arms had crossed once more. "Mari, think about what they are saying... this could cause unneeded consequences for us in the future. It's a serious question, think about it before you just say "sure we will help"."

Why he was trying to change her mind was beyond him. She never listened to reason before... Why would she listen now. It was a tense situation however, he took his eyes towards his crew. "We should all think about this guys, if this is truly a war, we could be killed ourselves in this spectacle... are you willing to give your lives for people you truly do not know?" Hiro's torso turned a complete one hundred and eighty degrees. Progressing his glances towards his entire crew.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 22, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Strange Tropes of Reality. Atlant Island]​*​
> [Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego Xifeng Lijuan?]​
> * ?How Dare YOU say that to ME?* the King bellows, a jeweled encrusted hand pulling from his gold lined throne. A thin sickle finger points toward a red cloaked figure that sat on its knees before him. The anger that twisted on his face frightened the guardsmen that stood at the door to his royal throne room. * ?Bar the exit!?* he screams as he pulled his royal form from its seat. * ?You speak lies, you.?* he sputters, his rage getting the better of him. * ?You?re the same as them, those heathens that want my life.?* he bellows. His eyes widen at that thought. The cloak and the mystery, it was all to covenant. * ?You?re an assassin!??* he gasps backing away from the red figure as he pulled a ringed laden hand to his mouth. * ?Execute HIM!?* the man shouts spurring his guards into motion, and they are quick to act as they pull their spears and run, though the figure takes no action to move. Two sharp heads tear through the cloak crossing under one another where the heart would be, but alarmingly the cloak merely drapes over the two weapons, it was empty. Void of any life or body.
> 
> ...



?If you really want to talk to him, his ship is right over there, though don?t expect a warm welcome.? 

"I wouldn't recommend pursuing him either. He possesses the King's haki, something very few have mastered, even those who are born with it. Even I can't fully predict it." Ten said dryly. However, it was true. Brutus was far from a pushover. She had limited knowledge of him, never actually physically meeting him, but he had quite the reputation. 

Dapper's eyes turned to hearts and he clung to Xifeng's leg immediately. Whenever he was around her he seemed to lose all formality. Maybe it was her beauty combined with an intelligence equaling his own, but he really was crazy about her. *"I'll go wherever Xifeng goes. I don't wanna lose sight of her again!"* Dapper said joyfully.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 22, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC Ship

Kai

"Vice Admiral?" Obviously it meant very little to him. "Is that high?....I think it went like Rear Admiral, Front Admiral, Vice Admiral, Captain Crunchy, and finally Admiral." Not only did he forget about Fleet Admiral, added the non existing Front Admiral but also apparently thought that his favorite breakfast cereal was part of the marine rank system. "I think my mo.....I mean this shebeast I know, is a Front Admiral so if he outranked her he's pretty strong but I think I could take an Admiral at this point so things should work out."

He performed a couple of windmills with the arm attached to his wounded shoulder, he felt like he could take down a former Vice Admiral like this. "Arnaldo Clarence Buttersworth, here I come!" He didn't get that right, not one bit, but he had been pointed in the right direction and that's what mattered to him. "I'll see you guys later, Adora keep my side of the bed warm and prepare some sexy food like bacon and turkey grease because I plan to make all your dreams come trough when I get back!" He jumped off, a Wind Step sending him flying towards his destination.

It was a high speed movement technique lacking in control and so it was little surprise he ended up overshooting it and he would've probably landed in a watery grave hadn't it been for an alert Templar that had picked up on a flying numbskull moving towards the ship at an incredible speed. He was grabbed by the ankle, effectively stopping him but also making him land face first on deck. 

"That could've gone better." He grumbled as he picked himself up and turned to face the Templar that grabbed him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 22, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
While Paulsgrave was having his little fun, Sabrina decided to have some of her own. She glided into the great hall of LeSwann Castle, bloody scythe held by her side. She carried herself with the grace and poise of a Queen, and why not. This was a coronation of course. The surviving royal guests and dignitaries had all been rounded up and assembled by the crew. She eyed each of them in turn, these scions of wealth and power, now reduced to nothing but quivering masses. Oh how ironic life was, she thought. As a slave girl she had once dreamed of being accepted as their equals. But as she looked upon them now, they all seemed so small and pathetic. How naive she had been.

Sabrina slammed the butt end of her scythe onto the marble floor, causing spiraling cracks to radiate across the surface. "Let's begin the trial!"   A fodder crewman brought forth a middle aged woman and threw her before Sabrina's feet. She leveled her scythe against the woman's quivering throat. "What is your name you inbred cunt?" 

"Marlena LeSwann..." she said in a tear choked voice. 

"LeSwann? Oh how interesting. You're related to the Queen aren't you?" 

Tears rolled down the woman's powdered cheeks. "Yes. I...I am a cousin of her Grace."

Sabrina leaned towards her, face to face, eyes swirling like black clouds. "And what is your relation to the Swann family of Mariejois?"  

"I...I don't understand." 

"ANSWER THE FUCKING QUESTION!!!" Sabrina roared, her voice booming across the hall, face twisting into a demonic mask of fury and hatred.

"We are related, but only distantly. The LeSwann's are but a cadet branch of the Mariejois line. Nothing more!"

Sabrina sighed. "Guilty as charged." Her scythe sliced through the air, lightning quick. The woman's head flew through the air and landed in a nearby fountain with a splash, turning the waters a deep shade of crimson. The guests screamed in panic as Sabrina kicked the woman's headless body to the floor and hacked it to pieces in a frenzy of madness. "A SWAN IS A SWAN...AND I FUCKING HATE THEM ALL!" It took her a moment to compose herself and stop from trembling. She wiped the blood from her face and slammed her scythe onto the cracked marble. "Next!" 

Lupe brought forth a crying ten year old girl. She struggled to free herself of the wolf man's grip. "Let me go!" she cried. Lupe threw her against the marble floor and smiled at Sabrina. *"Here's another one. She's got some spirit."*  Sabrina stared at the girl in disbelief and took a step back. The similarities were too uncanny. That striking blond hair, not quite golden, but close enough. The Green eyes. The pugnacious look of defiance. Sabrina suddenly felt like she was ten years old again. She hated the feeling. 

"Leave her be," Sabrina said in an uncharacteristically subdued voice, refusing to even look at the girl.

*"Seriously?!"* Lupe asked.

"Are you deaf you goddamn mongrel!?" Sabrina exclaimed in a voice of power. The wolf man whimpered as if struck by an invisible blow and bowed his head low. She spun about and strode towards the gigantic double doors, then paused and glanced over her shoulder. "Kill the rest..." The howls of madness and bloodcurdling screams carried all through the castle.

Sabrina entered the throne room to a most amusing sight of Paulsgrave sitting in front of the half naked form of the young queen. "A gift for me?" Sabrina asked Paulsgrave sweetly. "You shouldn't have." She leapt towards Alessandria and grabbed her by the throat, lifting her into the air and slamming her onto her back with a resounding thud. "At first I was going to rip your pretty little head off, but I've suddenly realized that death would actually be a mercy for you wouldn't it? I want you to watch as your entire kingdom burns to the ground." She turned towards Paulsgrave, black eyes full of malice. "I think Dr. Hawthorne will have lots of fun with this one."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 22, 2012)

*Two Versus One, 2v1*

Raishi let out a huge breath and pat his stomach, he undid the button on his pants and sat back in his chair almost melting into the soft cushions. 

"Old man you were right, that's the best food I've ever tasted in my entire life"
"Your life hasn't been than long" the old man said with a laugh as he exhaled a thin stream of blue gray smoke

Once he'd finished eaten the two women cleaned the cuts and bruises that he'd gotten from the brawl at the bar. 

"I'm glad you aren't trying to hurry me out anymore. I think I'm going to need a place to sleep for the night" Raishi said with wide smile

There was suddenly the sound of dogs barking, the old man reached down to the side of the chair and picked up a gun with a long barrel.

"I knew they would come" he said getting to his feet
"I think this is where we say good bye geezer" Raishi said

He buttoned up his pants, he moved his neck left and right a couple cracks came from his body as he walked toward the door.

"Thank you very much for having me everyone" Raishi said looking around

The kids were sleeping already the man of the house was no where to be found and the women looked at him sadly. 

"I will take my trouble with me, I'll always remember your kindness and share it with my people. Not all Fishmen are bad and not all humans are out to capture us and sell us into slavery" he said with a smile

With that he walked out the door he could hear the dogs barking as if in a frenzy.

"Looks like we don't have to go in for him Zack" Phillip said
"Looks that way" Zack responded
"So did you guys really hunt pirates on the grand line?"
"Yea we did, right Phill?"
"We definitely did"

The two moved in unison Phillip pulled his sword from it's sheathe at his waist as Zack pulled his pistol. Zack stepped back as Phillip darted forward, he was fast. Raishi heard a gun shot and moved to dodge it he suddenly saw Phillip's sword stabbing thought the air right at his face. He turned his head but the sword still sliced him on his cheek.

"That's the first time anyone around here has been able to avoid getting stabbed in the face" Phillip said as he jumped back
"Maybe we should get serious" Zack said blowing the smoke from the nozzle of his gun
"Maybe we should" 
"That's an excellent idea" Raishi said

He wiped the blood from his face and turned to face them, he stomped on the ground and a bolt of blue electricity surged thought him. His hair stood up and his eyes took on a blueish whitish tinge. He made the first move this time he dashed forward and the two separated. He didn't want the one with the gun behind him so he kept him in his sight. 

"I thought you guys would fight fair but you seem happy with two on one" Raishi said
"There are no fair fights"
"There is just winning and losing"

Raishi threw a punch which dodged he grabbed the man's hand and spund him into his partner. They recovered much fasted than he expected them to. 

*BANG *

Raishi dodged the bullet but again the sword came at him this time he pivoted on the ball of his foot dodging with his whole body instead of just a head slip. I got you now

"Lightning Flash" he shouted

He knew he was about to use a flash of light. THey were fighting partially in the dark so that would make them see spots. The couple seconds was all he needed. 

"10,000 volt elbow" he announced as he spun into a back elbow

His elbow connected squarely with the side of the swordsman's head, he fell to the ground his body stiff as a board. Raishi didn't give the shooter any time. He caught him just as he attempted to retreat

"10,000 volt kick"

The kick just touched him but the voltage was enough to knock him out. 

"Maybe I shouldn't have gotten serious" Raishi said

He picked up both men by the back of their pants and began his journey back into town.

"I don't want these guys waking up and harassing these guys"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2012)

*UC

Jace.*

“The fuck are these assclowns meant to be?” The statement was more out of reflex than anything else. The varied and strange appearance of all the crew was utterly nonsensical.

“A fucking cowboy, a fucking gay bird, a fucking gay magician, a fucking blonde haired drag queen and a broad that dyed her hair in fucking blackberry juice!” He turned to Livio, “These are your crew members? I thought you know, you were pretty cool, but these guys are like king dorks from the land of dorkville, which fell out of a dork tree and hit every dork branch on the way down into a vat of full unadulterated dork. Ugh. At least tell me they can kick ass without looking like they’re about to ejaculate onto themselves.”

He wondered if any of them would be able to avoid the traps that had been set around the ship. He somehow doubted it. Especially  the musclebound drag queen. Jace instantly didn't like him.


*LaSwann Castle*
*Vergil*

The library was quite impressive as was expected of a palace. These books were the real treasures. Rare statues or goblets or paintings were nothing but ornaments to feed an ego. Something to impress other people with or to feed one’s own self satisfaction. At best they were exchangeable for money, at worse they were items to place on a mantelpiece – either way they were useless. Books however, contained information and rare books meant that one could attain information that no-one else had. That was power. 

Vergil walked past the fictional nonsense, the biographies and the books that were commonly found. There was a small room at the centre of the large semi circle of a bookshelf which Vergil entered. If he was capable of feeling excitement it would have overwhelmed him, instead he reached for few select books that were relevant to him. A journey log of pirate that had made it to the New World, a stolen diary kept by a member of a deceased World Noble, a lost swordsmanship style, amongst other things.

He sat down and started to flip through the pages at speed. Having always been a keen reader whilst his twin was out womanising and partaking in debauchery, Vergil would oft use the peace and quiet to read up on what he could. His eyes scanned the pages as if he were absorbing the very essence of the words and burning them into his brain, not spending more than a few seconds on any page. Within 25 minutes he was done with the rare books that he had wanted. He took a few of the more common ones, dealing with law and various traditions that would take him some time to read. He lit a match and burnt the rest.

Knowledge was power and for anyone else to have it would diminish its value.

As the fire greedily ate up what could never again be retrieved, Vergil opened the creaky door and entered onto a scene that would pique his interest even more. Sabrina, master of shadows going through a variety of emotions.



> Sabrina slammed the butt end of her scythe onto the marble floor, causing spiraling cracks to radiate across the surface. "Let's begin the trial!" A fodder crewman brought forth a middle aged woman and threw her before Sabrina's feet. She leveled her scythe against the woman's quivering throat. "What is your name you inbred cunt?"
> 
> "Marlena LeSwann..." she said in a tear choked voice.
> 
> ...


As he had just read, there were a few World Nobles living out with of Mariejois. The Swan family let their youngest son travel and establish a family then, as was implicated by the cadet branch? Then, not all were inbred and it seemed there was some room for an outsider like him to perhaps be accepted. He was expecting a cruel ‘baptism’ but in terms of physical pain, not much could match the agony of having one’s spine worked on whilst fully conscious. 

The information on Sabrina was eye opening. Such hatred towards the Mariejois line does not come without some experience. Her ever growing insanity was quite interesting also, a deep personal experience caused this. She was on Mariejois? A slave perhaps? Or maybe she witnessed a beloved family member or significant other being dragged off? He would shadow her to reveal more. Perhaps if he had a modicum of a sense of humour he would find the thought to be amusing but as it was he didn’t.

Entering the throne room, Williams was doing what Williams was good at. Decimation, destruction and humiliation. Vergil stood quietly as the near naked woman was given to Sabrina, likely to be turned to a slave or some monstrosity. Vergil flipped open his book on the Law of World Government and read through it silently.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Back on the Ship IV*

---

Edo twitches slightly at being referred to as 'fucking gay magician'. "That's Magician Under the Moonlight to you, pinhead-kun." What was it with this crew and getting his name wrong? First Kai, and now this kid. Edo sighs and turns to look at Xifeng. He had no idea what to say, so he simply nods in acknowledgment and focuses back on Kai.

_"I think my mo.....I mean this shebeast I know,  is a Front Admiral so if he outranked her he's pretty strong but I  think I could take an Admiral at this point so things should work out."_

His mum was in the Marines? That was unexpected, to say the least. Edo always had the mental image of the sons or daughters of Marines being disciplined and intelligent; Kai was almost the exact opposite of this image. But what on earth was a Front Admiral? "Er, Kai-san, there's no such thing as a Front Admiral." Edo attempts to explain, but before he could finish, Kai had already zipped away to the Templar ship in the distance. "_Hey, hey, at least listen to what I have to say before propelling yourself away..._" Edo adds on as an afterthought, sweat-dropping. 

Finally, Edo decides to head down into the lower deck. "I'll be right back. I need to do some research. I think I have an idea as to what Xifeng was talking about now." He explains lazily as he leaves the main deck and heads down the stair-case. "Oh, and kid, nice traps you've set up around here." He calls back to the deck to Jace after disarming a few of the traps he'd placed around the deck.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc I - Quiet Waters | Future Endeavors*












It had taken her a few moments; well, almost two hours; to get her feelings in line. She had jumped under the harbor moments after her breakdown, keeping her away from prying eyes. She felt better. Much better. There was something cleansing about crying, and something she felt was long overdue. 

"Woah, I have not cried this much since I was a little kid." She said, wiping away the remaining tears and washing her face with water beneath her. The water felt oddly refreshing after having cried for so long, and soon enough, she had left the underside of the harbor and hidden her face once again.

It was an odd feeling, being truly aware of being alone. And a feeling she would spend many of her days with. But her heart was not giving up. On the contrary, this emotional rollercoster had made her more fearless, yet without losing her gentle heart.

What the future will bring, she knew not. But as long as she moved forward, she knew one thing. You are only truly alone when you stop moving..

*Arc I End*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2012)

*Overkills!*

Apparently Heather didn’t mind the arm of Dante around her, but he knew better than to push it with her and let her go, more in disbelief that the cave was actually going to be called THAT.

“Really? The Temple of Oh my that looks scary?”

“Yes!” Toni said happily, “Why? Do you not like it?”

She had such a ridiculous amount of optimism and innocence about her that Dante didn’t have the heart to tell her anything except what she wanted to hear.

“No! I love it! It’s so…accurate. I mean it is scary looking…” he said with a plastic smile on his face.

“Don’t worry, next time I’m calling dibs on the temple name calling. Definitely.” Sougo said

“I quite like it…” Mion said quietly donning her reflective garments. They were heavy but she was quite used to dealing with weights now, after her training with the Angelic Crew. She felt faster and stronger, even so the clothing would be quite cumbersome.

After the incident of Ike trying to build a sandcastle out of quicksand and Dude almost getting impaled by a series of spears, they came to the entrance. Dude was entertaining Mion with Mr Bones and the two appeared to be getting along great, with Mion giggling at the larger man’s antics.

“Mr Bones seems like quite a nice person.” She said cordially, peering at the skull, “I think he needs a hat.” Mion picked up a large leaf and placed it on his it’s head.

Dante looked at the scene and wondered if that would work on Heather. He made his hand into a little bunny rabbit, with his forefinger and pinky acting as ears. “Hey babe! I’m the sexy bunny, I’m looking for someplace warm to rest, got anywhere in mind?” Dante said putting on a deep voice and putting his hand in front of Heather’s face.

Kiya was looking through her telescope with Sougo. “Hm, so that’s how it works?” Sougo said looking at the sky. “And you can really navigate with the stars eh? That’s pretty cool. I dig smart chicks.” He said with a smile and sauntered off to talk to Ike and Anya.

“Why do we have to wait?” Ike said impatiently. 

“Because Shinpachi did something weird in his trousers.” Anya said with a sigh. “I’m not sure if he pooped himself when the spears came or it something else happened when Toni bent over to clean something on his trousers.”

“I pooped myself once.” Ike said, “Then I threw it at a mean guy.”

“That’s…gross dude.”

“I washed my hands afterwards!” Ike said. Sougo remembered that he was invincible and fired a rocket at him

“I know he’s invincible but stop that!” Anya said kicking Sougo,

“Ok, Ok, I’ll stop for today…maybe.” Sougo said with a grin.

“OK thanks guys I’m back.” Shinpachi said with a new pair of trousers and exhaling sharply as he looked at Toni, as if steeling himself for challenges ahead, “Good to go!”

“Yay! To the Temple of Oh my that looks scary!” Ike said with his fist in the air. He ran in, despite Anya's protests but as soon as he did he felt weird. “Whoooooa!”

Kiya looked at the wall at the entrance of the temple. It was in a strange language but one that Kiya could apparently read. “Those who wish to challenge the Temple must do so on their own merit. Devil fruits are forbidden.”

Mion went in to see if Ike was ok but as soon as she went in, she too felt strange. Her entire body felt tingly and the space where her eyes were felt hot.

“Hey, you ok?” Dude asked.

“I….I….” Mion stammered and was staring at her hands. “I can see.”

She turned and looked at everyone. She was clearly overcome with emotion as tears streamed down her eyes. “Is this what the world looks like?  It’s..so…pretty. So many colours! I don’t even know what they are!” Mion’s hand clasped over her mouth, she was overwhelmed but was clearly happy. Not only could she see but her wings had disappeared and her ears were normal. 

Mion kept opening her mouth and squeaking. She was used to seeing with sonar and not with her eyes that the fact she couldn’t hear the echoes bouncing off the surfaces was strange, in fact she couldn’t hear anything like she could. No hearbeats, nor could she hear the sea any more, or the rustling of a monkey in a tree. The entire experience was too much and she sat down. Ike ran in and out of the cave laughing.

“Haha! It feels funny when I go in and out. In and out. In and out!” Ike said innocently

Dante looked at Heather after being satisfied that Mion was OK, “Hear that? Apparently that in and out motion is pretty  good.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 23, 2012)

Livio adjusts his hat and looks off into the distance. "Seems like i missed a couple things here." He commented, looking over at the rest of the crew. "Anyone here care to catch me up, Ya'll know i don't like bein out of the loop." Livio smiled at them, slowly reaching down to grab his gun. "And Jace, You'll be needin to think about those guns you'll be wantin, and be sure to treat miss Adora here with respect, She's a good young lady and you'll be needin to treat her as such got it?"

With that Livio leaped off the ship towards the direction Kai headed, "I changed my mind!" He shouts mid leap. "I won't be needin an explanation after all." As he lands, his boots begin to smoke. "All this tech weighs me down quite a bit." He thought to himself. "Here goes nothin!" With one powerful stop, Livio is launched into the air, landing next to Kai and the man who grabbed him.

"Looks here like yer stuck between a rock and a hardplace Kai. How bout i help you out a bit and we go out for drinks to celebrate our new crew member huh?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2012)

*Jace*

"Corny ass Cowboy!" Jace said as he instructed him not to cuss at Adora, or at least that's how he heard it. He walked up to her and looked her up and down.

"You look weak. Like totally weak. I bet I could kick your ovaries through your mouth" Jace said. He was being fairly respectful. He didn't swear. "And what, you two are like special friends? He seems like a dumbass. Why would you be attracted to such a hermaphrogoat? Livio's the man! You should be havin sexy time with him instead of douchebag of the year."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[I just want it to end!]​


Gomu said:


> "Do you seriously think that his war will end without bloodshed? Do you actually think such a  long standing conflict won't have at least some loss of life, then you'd be asking for god's good graces in the standing of how things work." Hiro took the time to listen, but was without much innocents as to not have a say in the manner, a frown was on his face, that permanent Deadpan Snarker frown which he always had. "Helping you will be a great thing if it meant that we could accompany it by protecting others, but again this is not our fight, this is your fight."



*"I know fully well this is not your fight, that is why I am pleading you."*



> Hiro slowly placed his hands in his pockets. "All I am hearing is that you want impossible tasks done, that you want a war to not be what it is, the underhanded natures of this other group of which we do not even know should be called such because you say so?" Hiro closed his eyes, his head moving lowered as he touched a nearby wall.



*"B-but.."*



> "We don't even know this enemy, this enemy has done nothing to us and yet you want us to fight an invisible war... shall this war effect other innocents, and if not why should we help in the sake of not killing others, it sounds as though these tasks are getting less and less qualified as noble, but more or less disgraceful... using others to implement your rules, people that you don't even know as Arbogast said... I shall only help if it means I can cause the path of least death, but bloodshed, is impossible if what you are telling us is correct." Hiro's arms had crossed once more. "Mari, think about what they are saying... this could cause unneeded consequences for us in the future. It's a serious question, think about it before you just say "sure we will help"."
> 
> Why he was trying to change her mind was beyond him. She never listened to reason before... Why would she listen now. It was a tense situation however, he took his eyes towards his crew. "We should all think about this guys, if this is truly a war, we could be killed ourselves in this spectacle... are you willing to give your lives for people you truly do not know?" Hiro's torso turned a complete one hundred and eighty degrees. Progressing his glances towards his entire crew.



Mito was at the verge of exploding with anger. How dared he, how dared he talk like he knew! But a voice of reason calmed her down, and she spoke.

*"I apologize for anything our official have made you believe about us, but I can assure you that I have no ill will against the Ampars. I lo-"* she corrected herself, *"I have great respect for them, and do not expect you to help me after what you have seen of our nation so far. But I ask you from the bottom of my heart, help us!"*

"Course we will!" Mari said aloud, grinning like she so often did.

"I mean no disrespect captain, but might I ask why?" Hiro asked.

"Of course Hiro! You are family, and I will tell my family everything they need to know! You see, what this wonderful young lady is asking, is to help talk things out with the Ampars. And while this might be ridiculously hard, maybe even impossible, trying is much better then doing nothing."

Then she turned to Mito, staring into her eyes. "Besides, am I correct to assume that none within your immediate family want to fight the Ampars?"

Mito smiled.

*"You would be correct to assume such. There are two factors that are in play, hindering a peaceful resolution. One is a faction of former pirates and opportunists we have recruited throughout the years. On both sides. They refuse to listen to reason, and only want to fight. These people are impossible to locate by conventional means, and will use any means necessary to make the inevitable all out war happen.
The second factor is my father, who cannot let all those citizens that are innocent become hurt, so he would rather let the war happen then allow the outlawed factions to take their thirst for blood out on these people. That is the great love he has.."*

Mari could see her deep emotions, and what she saw made her smile. "You like one of the Ampars, don't you?" she grinned sheepishly, nudging Mito.

Mito straightened her back and turned bright red. *"W-wh-what are you talking about!? I-I-I do n-no such thing!"*

Mari felt her heart beat faster, and she grinned even further. "Who is it? How does he look like? Tell me all the juicy details~" Mari squealed, now laying down on her stomach in mid air, her hands supporting her head, and her head centimeters away from Mito's face. Her wings flapping gracefully up and down.

Mito's face was now close to a dark crimson, and her stuttering became even more prominent. *"S-s-s-sto-stop j-joking a-aro-around!"* she yelled, hiding her face behind her hands.

"Oh, relax cutie! I won't tell~" 

She turned to her crew. What did the rest of them think of this?


----------



## Gomu (Jul 23, 2012)

Hiro took the time to watch her as she told him why, why was Mari so much like this, why did she act as though everything was so simple. For all they do they could all perish due to some sort of trick, it wouldn't be the first or last time Hiro had been in a trap to be fed for slaughter and due to his profession it wouldn't be the last. "Whatever..." He said with a large sigh.

Hiro saw that the two women were talking about something, his eyebrow raised as he coughed into his hand. "Can we please stay focused, we have to actually do something other than laughing and singing, this is a serious plight, and if it is a serious situation what we need to do is create plans of staving off this war, I can't promise the path of no bloodshed, but I'll try to incapacitate instead of kill if that is what you wish..." His eyes took one look towards Arbogast. "Right, Arbo... you won't kill anyone with your weapons, right?" It was a serious question, he was one of the deadliest fighters because he had weapons that could easily kill people if he wasn't careful.

A slow and soft spoken voice came from Hiro's lips. "Now, instead of lollygagging, lets get planning, Captain, we need to make a good plan." His eyes glanced towards Mito. "How many amounts of soldiers and oppositions do we have to contend with, and how much resources do we have? Do you have any colleagues in the other side that could be used to spy or gather information on their resources? What about your influence on the citizens of this island?" These were all important question, common to popular belief you needed to understand the aspects of war in order to do anything of note. Though this wasn't a full scale war it was a war none the less.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 23, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
The Studious Thief*

---

Edo smirked slightly as he reached the ever so familiar library room. Adora had no idea, but when he whispered to her earlier, he'd actually planted a bug on her back so he could listen in on their conversation. Though they weren't talking about anything particularly...relevant, the new kid's banter was very amusing. His insults were especially...interesting. He'd have to record this later on for whenever he got bored at sea. 

The library was as he remembered it. Might be slightly bigger, actually since he didn't recall some of the new books. Edo grabs one of the books he'd hidden in the back shelf - a storage of information regarding infamous pirates on the Grand Line - and set about reading up, and possibly updating. He was getting too lax on the reading, and some of his information seemed...outdated, or incomplete. That needed fixing first. He quickly found Jackie's profile and scribbled in some notes.



> Ancient Zoan Fruit user
> Lance of Longinus - powerful lance with poison abilities, and impact dials for extra range
> Poor temper - easily agitated and to get into fights with
> Skilled fighter - destructive ability on par with Kai, and has skill to back it up
> ...


Now for Dianna...



> Baton weapon - Void century type weapon with electricity running through it, high voltage
> High speed/reaction speed - can trace my movement with ease and is very fast herself
> Dangerous - calm expression is misleading
> Loyalty - is not allowed to involve herself with Jackie's fights



The other guy...what was his name? Amadeus Claudius Brutus?



> High level Templar agent - authority over Jackie
> Vice Admiral level strength
> Haki - Colour of the Conquering King, and Colour of Armaments
> Fast/stealthy - took down and disabled both Jackie and Kai in one movement, albeit both were tired and distracted
> *Very dangerous*


That was enough for now. Edo nods, satisfied with his...small amount of work and sets down his pen. "Xifeng should have some books on the Templars somewhere around here..." Edo mumbles as he searches through the bookcases for anything that might tell him more about them.  There was a ridiculous amount of books in the library, and though he'd read a lot of them during his time here...well, the amount was still staggering. In a good way, though. Edo silently thanked the Gods that there were people on this crazy crew who actually read books.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 23, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC
Kaiser & Livio

Sheira Templar ship

"Looks here like yer stuck between a rock and a hardplace Kai. How bout i help you out a bit and we go out for drinks to celebrate our new crew member huh?"

"Ugh...." He climbed back on his feet. "Sounds good, In between all the ass kicking I need to do I could use a drink or two, don't want to get dehydrated." 

The Templar on guard duty chucked at the brazen fools, to set foot on the Sheira, these two must have a death wish. But he did not intend to have Amadeus or Dexter handle these two intruders, as he was on guard duty he took responsibility himself. "You two idiots are unfortunate to have crossed the paths of the great sentinel Ste...."

*WHAM!​*
The man was quite perceptive and fast for a lower ranked Templar, hence why he was placed on guard duty but he didn't have the slightest hope against these two. Surprisingly enough though Kai didn't oneshot him.

"Eh?" He had his fist in the air, but his target was gone already, sent flying by his pirating partner. "What the...? 

"Heh, beat you to it didn't I?" Liv chuckled, he did that entirely just to mess with Kai a bit. "Better keep up now young'un." And he took off, with fodder crawling out of the woodworks there were plenty to oneshot.

"Hey I'm supposed to be the one that's all reckless and awesome!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_Fuck Shit Up
Part I_​
“Th-the r-royal f-family?” Bridget squeaked and looked down at herself as she adjust her glasses. “I-I'm n-not d-dressed t-t-to m-meet...”

The Ampar official frowned and narrowed his eyes suspiciously as Bridget's stutter became clear. "Mr. Altira, one of your crew mates seems particularly...fearful."

"What? Bridget? She's always like that," Kent said with a shrug. "She's not fearful, she's just kind of a loser."

"Well." The official said, turning his nose up as they continued their walk, "If an Amparian citizen were caught speaking with such hesitancy they would be given forty lashes on the spot."

"F-f-forty _mmf!_" Bridget said, suddenly cut off as Doc placed a hand gently over her mouth. 

"Psh, you're just underestimating her," Kent said. "You should see her when she enters her uh, COURAGE BERSERKER MODE. She's capable of, uh, shooting her courage out her brain so hard people get knocked unconscious."

"_Truly_?" The official asked, suddenly appearing directly in front of Bridget and leaning in very close. The blonde girl let out a terrified squeak, muffled by Doc's hand, and leaned back so her torso was almost parallel with the ground. "My, have I misjudged you miss! I am so terribly sorry - the Haki of the Conquering King is truly a gift to behold! During the feast, you shall be seated at the left hand of High King Kato himself, so that all may behold your beauty and courage!"

Bridget's eyes rolled into the back of her head and she promptly went limp. Doc grunted as he was forced to support her full weight.

"Did...did she just pass out?" The official asked, hesitantly poking at her face. Her dogs snarled at him, causing him to slowly pull back his hand.

"Nonsense," Kent said, grabbing the official by the shoulders and steering him away. "You activated a COURAGE BREAK and now she has too enter COURAGE HIBERNATION. It's no big deal she'll be fine in time for the feast."

The official nodded and led the Firecrackers up the steps of a . As they entered, they were greeted by an enormous throne room - nine thrones set in a row filled the back of the room, though only four were in use. The middle one was an absolutely massive chair made out of gold and studded with precious gems of all kinds. 

"Crew of the Firecracker Pirates!" The official said. "You may kneel in awe before the Royal family Ampar, the ninth generation to take the mantle of the rulers of this glorious nation! I present to you, Her Holiness, Right Hand of the Great God of Courage, Queen Arayana, sixteen years of age! Bodyguard of the High King, the Queen of Knives, Queen Miranda, 25...er, 22 years of age! Queen, formerly High Queen, Amalie, 65 years of age! And finally, the one true High King of the Perdition Kingdom! The Third of his name, 30 years of age, *KATO AMPARA!*

"Sweet pad," Kent said. "Pretty pimpin' if I do say so myself."

The official, the court, and all four the royal family stared. 

"Yeah, so," Kent said. "We don't have a nifty yelling fellow to introduce us, but I'm Kent, the Captain of the Firecracker Crew, that's Ral, the bro-est of bros and my first mate, uh, The sleeping one is Bridget, she's kind of a loser to be honest, that skinny one's Jim, he's much more fun when he's Jack, come on Jim, don't be a pussy...the old man is Doc, though funny enough is not a doctor, I guess he was just like, 'no, _fuck you_ Mom and Dad, shoulda named me Pirate, motherfuckers'... and the girl with the red hair is Clemens, she doesn't talk much but that's good cause she can get pretty sassy, especially about my decisions...and oh yeah, those are Bridget's dogs, I forget their names, and we have a robot but he's kind of an ass."

"We also have a ninja," Ral said. The entire court was puzzled by the fact that he sounded exactly like the official but nobody said anything out of general politeness. 

"What? We have a ninja? Since fucking when do we have a ninja?!" Kent asked, staring at his first mate. "Why was I not informed of this ninja immediately?! I'll bet it's Bridget fault, fuck you Bridget." He lightly poked the unconscious girl on the forehead before turning back to the Royal Family. 

"Er...yes." Said Kato, squirming uncomfortably on his golden throne. "We are...pleased to make your acquaintance, er, Kent. I-" He tried to say more but was cut off by a small man draped in cloth carrying a large staff whispering into his ear. "Yes, of course...yes, yes, obviously...yes. I will." He stood up, brushing his reddish brown hair out of his eyes. "My Royal Advisor, N. Mare, reminds me that any new visitors to the royal palace must undergo the Trial of Courage."

"Trial? Bring it on, I rock shit at trials. Those are the things you measure distance with, right? Yeah I rock shit at those."

"Not exactly, Mr. Kent," N. Mare said, hobbling forward and drawing a vial from deep within his sleeve. It was filled with a thick green smoke, which seemed to be trying to form itself into shapes. "You see, to begin the Trial of Courage, you must inhale these fumes." He offered the vial to Kent. 

"Fuck yeah, now we're talking!" Kent said, grabbing the vial and uncorking it. "Was wondering when we'd get this party started...ack! Hack!" He began coughing violently as the gas shot into his nose and mouth, and the next thing he knew, there was blackness.

When Kent awoke, he was back in the dojo where he grew up. "Fuuuuuuck, was on Nectar again? That shit is outrageous, I gotta stop it."

"I'm afraid not Mr. Kent," N. Mare said. Kent looked up to see the small man standing before him, clutching his oversized staff. "This is the trial of courage. You must now face your greatest fears. Look past me, if you will." 

Kent tried, but even the act of moving his head was hard. He grunted and pushed himself to his feet - his muscles felt weak and his movements heavy, like he was having to drag himself through wet concrete. 

When he finally stood, he could see them. The Emperor of New Fortuna. Donlan Fenway, the mob boss he had fought on the Ambrosia Isles. The Terrible Tinkerer. And everyone else he had ever fought and defeated. They all stood there, watching him, waiting.

"Your fear, it seems, Mr. Kent...or is it Mr. Altira...is helplessness. Before you stand all your foes, hungering for your death, and you? As weak as a newborn babe. They will destroy you, Mr. Altira. What do you plan to do? Will the fear consume you?"

Kent stared at the man.

"Fear?"

"Of course, Mr. Altira. The gas has shown you your greatest fear. That's what it does."

Kent laughed. "Your gas must be broken then, little dude. Cause it hasn't caused me fear. All it's done is..." he cracked his knuckles and grinned. "Evened the playing field."

*BOOM! BOOM! PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNCH!"*


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 23, 2012)

Gomu said:


> Hiro took the time to watch her as she told him why, why was Mari so much like this, why did she act as though everything was so simple. For all they do they could all perish due to some sort of trick, it wouldn't be the first or last time Hiro had been in a trap to be fed for slaughter and due to his profession it wouldn't be the last. "Whatever..." He said with a large sigh.
> 
> Hiro saw that the two women were talking about something, his eyebrow raised as he coughed into his hand. "Can we please stay focused, we have to actually do something other than laughing and singing, this is a serious plight, and if it is a serious situation what we need to do is create plans of staving off this war, I can't promise the path of no bloodshed, but I'll try to incapacitate instead of kill if that is what you wish..." His eyes took one look towards Arbogast. "Right, Arbo... you won't kill anyone with your weapons, right?" It was a serious question, he was one of the deadliest fighters because he had weapons that could easily kill people if he wasn't careful.
> 
> A slow and soft spoken voice came from Hiro's lips. "Now, instead of lollygagging, lets get planning, Captain, we need to make a good plan." His eyes glanced towards Mito. "How many amounts of soldiers and oppositions do we have to contend with, and how much resources do we have? Do you have any colleagues in the other side that could be used to spy or gather information on their resources? What about your influence on the citizens of this island?" These were all important question, common to popular belief you needed to understand the aspects of war in order to do anything of note. Though this wasn't a full scale war it was a war none the less.



Arbogast had been sitting back in his seat when Hiro addressed him. 

_"Right, Arbo... you won't kill anyone with your weapons, right?"_

He turned to Hiro. "I usually avoid any casualties unless I've gotten a strict order not to." He wasn't sure what to make of Mito and Mari's conversation. Stil, he felt obliged to ask again about his reward for sticking his neck out. 

"Hey, Mito. I don't work for free. Like I said before, how much would you be willing to pay for our involvement?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2012)

*Firecrackers*

Jim was quiet as usual as Kent and Ral did enough talking for everyone. Somehow he didn’t feel siding with any one of the families was a good idea, but then he wasn’t the captain. Good thing too if it were up to him they wouldn’t have left the blues. Wait….why was that a bad thing?

Kent always demanded to bring Jack out. He was used to being called all varieties of names for females genitalia. Pussy, slobbering bulldog, tuna taco…a few of them he actually noted down. 

The feast was about to start. There was alcohol in front of him and he sighed. 

“Me, ye freaking wench!”

“Fuck you peg leg it’s my turn!”

They fought in his brain to see which one popped out. “Jesus like an old married couple. OK Heads it’s Jack, Tails it’s Jill.”

“Har har, damn right, Jill be havin a mighty fine tail.”

“Oh! You always slap it so hard!  You wanna …”

“STOP! Jill you’re up.” Jim said, the entire conversation playing out for all to hear as Jim’s voice changed with each person.

“Gaah! Jill ye better get this here body as drunk as ye can!”

A lesson learned from past experience. Though the bodies were different, they were still the same. Damage taken would still affect the ‘tag partner’; this included alcohol. Jill would literally get drunk for all three of them. 

In a poof of smoke the buxom red head came out, with a grin on her face. She leaped onto the table and kicked up a glass of red wine. She looked at it with a raised eyebrow. 

“Drinking game motherfuckers!” she pulled out a pair of dice from her tank top. “If you roll evens, you take a shot. If you roll odds you take off an item of clothing! If no-one else plays, I’m playin my damn self! We need some fucking nectar in here not this shit!”

“Ma’am that’s the finest wine in the…” some important looking dude said

“You wanna see me drunk and naked or not?” Jill grinned as she rolled the dice in her hands. “Here I’ll roll for you!”

She rolled and it came up odds. The next thing the dignitary knew his expensive jacket came off and Jill wore it with a sweet smile. “My turn! Oh Evens lucky me! Where the fuck is my drink?! Ral, Kent! Where are you studs? Doc! Show me what you got you pervert and I’ll show you what I got!” Jill winked. 

Jim knew where this was going. Jill was definitely not as stupid as she looked. He heard Jack sigh beside him. “Oh shut up.”


----------



## Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Inside Job]​
Mito was a little overwhelmed by the questions being thrown her way. Granted,  it was better that they asked questions instead of just assuming or not thinking at all, but it was still tiering for her. She had not had a good nights sleep for days, and the stress was slowly getting to her.

*"Uhm..yes.. we are about tied with the Ampars when it comes to both recourses and men ready to fight. However, the sheer amount of factions within our midst are becoming ridiculously large. Those still loyal to the throne are outnumbered, and they are becoming more powerful as the day goes by. What we need is a collaboration with the Ampars to find and excommunicate these evildoers."* She sighed, sinking a little into her chair. *"Unless we can find a way to talk things out with the Ampars, I fear this might be the end for this kingdom. We are on the verge of becoming a lawless pirate state, unless something is done."*

Then she turned to Arbogast. 

*"And we will give you anything. We will forever be in your debts if you help us."* She didn't talk to Arbogast personally, but spoke to him because he asked for payment. 

Calm and collected, Mari lay her hand on Mito's, looking deeply into her eyes. It was a simple gesture, but one that sent Mito over the edge. All those feelings she had been held in. All those troubles she had in her mind. Every last bit of came out at once. A deep, longing scream of anguish reverberated through the room. Mari's crew was surprised at how Mari, once again, was able to affect someone she had just met in such a deep way.

"Shhh, it's ok~" she said, embracing her while she cried. After a few minutes, Mari let go. Mito took a couple of deep breaths, stood up and bowed. *"I apologize for my sudden outbreak of emotion, I have been under a lot of stress for a very long time, and I do believe I truly needed that."*
She then smiled more sincere then she had ever done before. It wasn't just a smile to keep herself moving forward. It was one of hope.

*"Ah, time is ticking, I do believe it is time for you meet the rest of the family."* she said, getting up and leading the crew out the door, into the dojo.

It was then Mari felt it. Another emotional source. How could she not have felt it before? Was it because she was so focused on the events within the room that she completely forgot the world beyond?

The source came from outside. And it was running away..
Someone had listened to their conversation inside the study.

"We where watched." she said. Mito doubled around, eyes wide. *"What!?"*

"I can't feel them anymore, but I am sure somebody listened into our meeting."

*"Fuck, this is not good. We need to get to my father right this moment!" *she said, running out the dojo, Love Pirates on her tail. When she arrived at  fifth floor, she barged into the throne room, where Mito's father was sitting, a spear girl by his side and her brother on his other side.

*Lara Kortal
Spear Woman
High Guard of the Simillian Army*

"What do we owe your presence here, princess.." she said, sounding quite bitchy.

"Oh, it's them again.."

*Thomas Simillian
Architect & Artist
Son of Richard Simillian
High King to be*

"Ah, the new recruits. Good, we might actually make this after all."

*Richard Simillian
Diplomat & Doctor
Current High King*

*"Dad, we can't have them high for us without trying a peaceful resolution."*


*Mito Simillian
Martial Artist
Simillian Household Chief*


Richard shook his head slowly, sighing.

"Mito, my dear, we have done all we can, you know that. The only chance we have left is to attack them before they attack us."

A look if panic appeared on Mito's face.

*"No! We can still stop this! We can still make it!" *she shouted, getting a eye roll from Lara.

"If I may be so rude to say that that might be the silliest request you have made thus far Mito."

"Quiet Lara."

Fine.."

*"We can't just let this happen! They factions are going to destroy us! We have no regal weight to excommunicate them without the Ampars!"* Mito pleaded desperately.

"Quiet Mito!" Richards yelled loudly. "It's over. We attack by sunburst tomorrow."

"Hold on, where is the official that lead us here go?" Mari asked.


Meanwhile, in an alleyway by the harbor:

A small statured man is lurking, walking into the alley, where the Simillian and Amparian official is talking.

"Ah, what have you found out?" one of them asks the smaller man. _"She knows. The Simillians know about the factions."_ he said, panting.

"Yes, she is a particularly bright one, and she have a spy network only second to ours." the other official says. "Unfortunatly for her, it is already too late. Call the front line, we march in two hours. Our factions want a fight, and they will get it. Even though they might have to kill a few of their own, we will take this Odaforsaken place for our own."


_"Yes sir."_ the smaller man says, taking out a den den mushy and calling out to the front line.

"Hehe, those idiots won't know what hit them."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 24, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Fruitless Research*

---

_**Slam**_

Another book gets placed back into the bookshelf by the increasingly disappointed and apprehensive Edo. He'd gone through dozens of books now and none of them even _mentioned_ the Templars, the Cross or even Longinus. Edo was gradually starting to think that this was a fruitless endeavor, and...he was right. Not a single book in this huge expanse of a library contained any information pertaining the Templars. Sighing, he walked back over to the table that had his updated files, and places them back into the back of a bookshelf, out of sight. "Guess there's nothing here after all." The thief concluded.

Well, he did have another option. He could ask Xifeng, who, regarding these matters, was even more knowledgeable than him, and seemed to have some sort of connection with the Templars anyway. But the last time he pried her for information, she responded by doing that...trick. He was sure she wouldn't do something like that again, but he was still surprised by the momentary loss of composure Xifeng suffered. She was usually so calm. After the incident, it had occurred to Edo that while she was a good friend to him and...seemed to know a lot about him, _he_ knew virtually _nothing_ about _her_ and the thought slightly irritated him. He trusted her with his past and identity, yet she did not show the same kind of trust.

No, it was different than that. He didn't even tell her, she just _knew_. Without any kind of extensive research, or prying or even any clues. With the usage of her cards and reading, she perfectly identified the phantom thief as Edo Phoenix, the son of a world famous magician from the East Blue out for revenge.

Edo shook his head. Better to get those kind of thoughts out of his head before he talked to Xifeng. She'd see through his poker face straight away, and he didn't want that. He wasn't even sure why he got so frustrated about it _now_. It was silly.

Upon leaving the library, Edo heads back out for the main deck, disabling some of the traps Jace had set up along the way apart from the oil on the stairs. He'd leave that for Kai. Arriving back at the main deck, Edo walks over to Xifeng. "Hey. Can I ask you something? In private?" The thief asked. This was an important discussion, and he didn't particularly want the new kid [Jace] interrupting it with his banter.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2012)

*[Cities in Ash Pt VII]​*​
[Long Live the Queen Pt. III Afterthought]​

[LaSwann Castle]

 “So, it seems we may get to play after all.” a serpentine grins grosses Williams’  lips as the words fell from them, a look of disgust crosses Alessandra’s face, and she caught herself in a dry heave as the man stood from her throne.  “Round up the lucky ones!” his voice booms over the insanity as it shook the kingdom. Williams’ was always about the message, it didn’t matter if it was a warning or a declaration of war, it always had to strike a nerve.  “Come on Princess, time to greet your public.”, with that Williams appears next to her, his vice like grip latching onto the collar of bone. The poor woman screams though the feeling of weightlessness was fleeting as Williams hauls her from the ground. The snapping of the chains that once bound her, pulls her back to the throws of reality as she is without care discarded back to her feet and spun by her left arm which is then wrenched high up into the small of her back. The scream she wails only intensifies as her other arm is quickly pulled into uniformity. She only stops yelling when she feels herself being bound by her arms  “Walk.” is barked as a boot catches her in the spine shoving her toward the door, but the humiliation wasn’t over, as she started to stumble forward Williams rips her bra and panties from her body. This was a scene that had played out many times before by the hands of this lunatic.

The large open room she is forced into brings tears to the young monarch’s eyes. The bodies of loved ones and old friends, old and young alike lay strewn across the ground. The only survivor, a young blonde headed girl, though Williams didn’t question as the young one was forcefully held at Lupe’s side. The look distraught almost tangible as she watched the would be queen be carted off naked toward the entrance to the castle. But the true horror of the situation wouldn’t be realized until the good lady LaSwann was forced outdoors, there she is greeted by her city, burning to the ground and a dozen and a half of the best knights held at the point of weapons, awaiting Williams’ arrival. The captured men, in embarrassment, look from the young queen’s body as she is paraded up to them.  “So.” darkness boomed as Williams grabbed the young queen by her jaw.  “You are the lucky ones, eh?” he asks drawing her closer to his body. Several of the knights angered by this shout, pulling the others to the same cause, good he had their attention now.

 “I’m not an unreasonable man.” is lowly stated as Williams allowed a hand to sink into Alessandra’s body. It sank into the inner most reaches of her person, into her marrow.  “So as with every island I taint, I’ll allow some go to spread the word to the rest of the island.” Williams believed fear was the worse disease that faced mankind, and he cultivated it like a plague and spread it at will and the knights nervously looked at one another as a three inch blade slid from between a knuckle on William’s free hand.  “Queeny her, she doesn’t have all day.” is uttered while the blade is set gently on the flesh of her neck. The weight of gravity is all it took to draw a trickle of blood. Two knights quickly stand; they silently beg forgiveness as they leave their queen in the hands of this mad man.  “Good, now to the business at hand, I offer you all a spot on my crew, you have proven merit, though the alternative is death.” Williams states and to put an exclamation point on the subject the bone blade is slowly drawn across Alessandra’s throat. 

The poor thing screams bloody murder as her crimson life is sprayed in the air, but as it cuts through the muscle it becomes garbled as she begins to choke on her own blood. The knight’s faces flush white with fright, but they are kept from moving by the Ravenbeards, and this is how it usually went, the message being sent to the troops of the defeated island. But this message was to LaSwann. As her head grew light and her vision dark her body pulsed with a strong force of life as her neck zipped back up just behind the edge of the bone and she coughs violently as Williams brings her ear close to his lips.  “Do you understand now, your highness? You cannot die until I say you can.” is whispered. The vile smile made Alessandra’s flesh crawl, she didn’t have to see it, she felt it as she was tossed to one of Williams’ lackeys.  “Now, who is with us?” Williams’ asks, his arms folding over his chest, and one by one a half dozen knights stood. Heads held in shame. The others merely sit in defiance.  “Good, good. Kill them; bring the ones that don’t fear death.” is snapped as the madman turned to walk away.  “Oh, and retrieve the former king’s body. If all else fails, it should make a good addition to the rigging.” ~ 

*[Love Pirate/Firecracker Joint Arc]​*​
[A Challenge from a Feisty Red Head, Doc Whiskey]​ 

Doc pulled his head from his comics while biting down on his pipe. With a snort a black cloud of smoke pours from his nostrils and the room fills with a warm smell of black berries while a grin split the white haired man’s lips. Stroking his beard he thinks, as tempting as the offer was all it really took was the young heavy chested redhead getting drunk and she showed everything. This is the main reason that Doc didn’t have any pictures of her. He could have easily filled several albums with just spreads of her, hell he could probably get her to pose if he tried. The pipe rolls back to the other side as he buries his head back in his comics, though the thought might have been trivial it sounded like a fair offer, that is if the woman wasn’t scheming and really what pirate didn’t scheme. Though a Cheshire grin crept across his lips, he after all was a Linen Logia, so he had nada to be ashamed of he could reshape his body how he wanted it, the real question was. Just how jealous could he make Jack, and just how surprised could he make Jill and the rest of the crew.

 “Alright young lady.” is stated as the newspaper is folded, Doc then stands as he sets it on the table. Walking toward Jill he pulls the black sash on his waist free, those three dagger brass knuckles gleam in the light as he pulls them from their holsters.  “Here sonny, hold these for a fella willya?” is asked as Doc handed the now short one coat official his weapons. Looking to Jill Doc grabs his belt and pulls it tight and unfastens it, popping the button on his pants he drops them then his boxers. Bridget promptly faints~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
As Paulsgrave went to put the Queen in her rightful place, Sabrina's shadow melted beside Vergil and giggled at him mischievously. The shadow mimicked his stoic demeanor to a tee, even pretending to read alongside him. Sabrina rolled her eyes. Gods he was so dull. She wondered what Paulsgrave even saw in him. Sometimes she wondered if should've taken the shadow of his former comrade instead. 

"Leave him to those books that he loves so much," she called to her shadowy doppelganger. Sabrina opened her mouth wide and pulled out a wriggling shadow. She gripped the shadow by its stringy neck and held it towards Vergil, an enticement. Anything to get a rise out of that stoic bastard. "Do you want to be like those pathetic wretches Vergil-poo?" she asked him coyly, nodding towards the screams. "Don't deny it. I saw into your soul when I absorbed your shadow. The truth is you'll never be like them. No matter how hard you try they'll always look at you as a mongrel." 
_
Once Upon a Time in Mariejois...
Lady Francesca Montague took a dainty sip from her cup of tea. The sun was shining across the palace grounds, the birds singing sweetly from their golden cages. Another perfect day in paradise, engineered of course by Dr. Volk's weather machines. She nodded towards her son, Balthazar. The boy greedily slurped his tea while gobbling lemon cakes by the mouthful. He was plump for his age, but he was a growing boy she reasoned. She gently dabbed at her lips with a napkin and glanced at him reprovingly. "Now, now, dear. Where are your manners?" 

"When am I going to marry Helen?" he blurted out suddenly, showering the table with crumbs. 

She laughed and ran a hand through his greasy hair. Oh what a cute little thing he was, well except for the severe acne of course. "You are only eleven years old my dear and the little lady is eight. There are still many years to come until that joyous day." House Montague and House Swann had been feuding since time immemorial, a conflict borne out of the mysterious war that had preceded the void century. This marriage pact was meant to unite both families as one, and establish their dominance over the other great houses. She didn't notice a hand slither from under the table covers and towards the tray of lemon cakes. "Mother look!" Balthazar cried. Lady Montague shrieked as she saw the hand snatch away the tray in a flash. The alarms went up across the grounds. Guards with trained attack dogs came running from the palace. Suddenly the table shot upwards. Two masked figures bolted away and scrambled over the ivy covered walls before the guards could catch them. Beside the overturned table was a crumpled note. 

Tea time is our favorite time too!

-The Masked Bandits of Mariejois

The masked thieves huddled together atop the parapet of a spiraling tower, laughing in an uncontrollable fit while divvying up the lemon cakes. Sabrina removed her mask. "Success! The Masked Bandits strike again!"   

Her accomplice giggled. "We could have gotten as many cakes as we wanted from my fathers kitchens you know," she said. Sabrina pulled away her mask, revealing a scruffy faced blond girl with bright green eyes. "That's not the point, Helen," she said in a know it all voice. "It's no fun when people just give stuff to you. The real fun is when you take it." 

Helen shrugged while nibbling on a lemon cake. "Well it certainly was fun." 

"Yup, and just you wait..." She leaped towards the edge of the parapet, sweeping her hands across the vast panorama of Mariejois, spiraling ivory towers, sparkling palaces of gold and silver. Even the streets were paved with gold. "I'm gonna live in one of those big 'ole palaces one day. Me and my mom." She glanced over her shoulder at Helen. "You can come and live with us if you want."  

Helen furrowed her brow slightly. "But you're a slave. How?" 

"And you're supposed to get married to that fat little troll when you grow up. Are you?" 

Helen shook her head and mimed gagging on her cake. "Yuck!" She patted the wooden replica sword that hung from her sash. "I'm gonna be a great swordswoman!" 

"Exactly. There's a whole world out there waiting for us. If Gold Roger could sail all the way to the end of it then why not us?"   She sat beside the younger girl and draped an arm around her shoulder. "You and me. We'll go and see the world. I'll be the captain of course." _


----------



## Vergil (Jul 24, 2012)

*Firecrackers*

“I can always rely on you, you old perv!” Jill cheered as his pants unbuckled. She rolled the dice, “Oh dear! Looks like I’ll have to take something off.”

All eyes were on her as she slid her finger down her top, onto her belt, down past her trousers and then pouted. “Just two players, Doc as much fun as you are, I think more folk need to join in.” She grabbed a serving maid. 

“You there sexy buns! Drink!”

“But I’m on…”

“We’re the Firecrackers, which makes all further arguments null and void! Drink!”

There was a chant from the table of Drink! Drink! The maid gave a sheepish smile and knocked back the hard liquor.

“Ha Haaa! Atta girl!” The inclusion of the maid brought in some more of the girls, which brought in some more of the men. It was turning into quite the game.

Doc looked at her, “I believe you were in the middle of taking something off.”

 “Ha! It’ll take more than just one roll of the die to get me to show you these fuckers!” She said grabbing her chest and then taking off a single shoe. She slammed the table and took  drumstick of turkey, tearing at it like some barbarian. 

Another round passed. Both sides drank. Doc rolled a pair of 4’s.

“Truth or Dare! If you had to sleep with one guy who would it be? Dare is to spin the bottle and tongue the person it lands on.” Jill grinned, there was a real possibility that it could be one of the guys and Oda help him if it was Jill, as there would be an unexpected interruption. She kinda hoped it would be her, firstly because she wouldn’t mind one bit and second because Jack is ….hilarious!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2012)

*[Atlant Saga, Questions in Private]​*​
[Pulling back the Veil, Xifeng]​

Xifeng?s gaze cuts from the Sheira to Edo. Her pink eyes were tired, it had been a trying day and the arrival of the Templar Knights was the sole reason behind her grief, though her eyes only betrayed her for an instant, a question eh? She already knew what the young thief wanted. A soft sigh leaves her lips as she bent down, her hands softly wrap under each of Dapper's wings, dislodging him from her leg she lifts him from the deck. Then as if he were a plush owl she pulls him betwixt her breast. It seemed impossible, but his cheeks turned a bright red as most of his body was smothered. Her eye flash back to Edo for just a second as she turned away, her heels lightly clacking on the ship's deck,  "Sorry my friend." is lowly stated as she made her way to Ten.  "But young Edo here has questions that will change his life, if you are present. You will be subject to the same horror." is just as softly spoken as the owl is pulled from her bosom.  "I promise to give you the opportunity to ask me questions as well." she looks back to Edo as the android took the owl from her. 

He was still waiting for an answer so for the time being she simply walked away from Ten, back to the bones that lay floating in the air. Cupping one hand she scooped the bones back into the bag before she turned her head back to the white clad boy,  ?My room is private enough, meet me there.? is finally replied as she stuffs the leather bag back into its comfy hiding place. She then turns on her heels and walk towards the door that lead below deck. Looking back at Jace she grins, he was quite the prankster, but he?d have to get up pretty early in the morning to get on over on her. Her eyes gleam in the light as she vanished into the darkness. Xifeng?s room wasn?t all that hard to find, it was close to the cargo hold, what was surprising though, was just how ordinary the room itself was. For a woman with the natural flare that Xifeng had the light blue walls, moderate furnishings [bed, table with chair set, side table and lamp, and a small dresser] and small decorative additions. Edo was quite shocked, not even the first book to be seen despite the fact he always sees her reading. 

Setting at the table is Xifeng, her head was turned from the door and it seemed that her mind was on other things. But as always she is very aware of her surroundings,  ?Close the door behind you please.? is softly stated, Edo complies before he takes the seat across from her, several tense seconds pass, and it seemed as if Edo was debating on what he wanted to ask first his indecision however is Xifeng?s opportunity.  ?I already know what you want.? is said as her glasses are pulled from her face, a saddened look hung about her features,  ?Tell me, why is it you want to know about the Templar.? ~

*[The Royal Order of the Knights Templar II, Atlant Island]​*​
[Confronting the Cross, Kai, Jackie and Amadeus]​

The Templar Knights were powerful in their own right, but as a group of guards they were ill equipped and too underpowered to lace Kai?s sneakers or polish Livio?s boots much less beat these two powerhouses. Left and right men in shiny armor and white clothing went flying as the two made their way to the entrance to the depths of the ship.  ?I knew it!? is exclaimed as another Knight rebounds off a rail a splash promptly follows as the man falls overboard.  ?He was lucky to attack me when I was tired!?, the reason seemed sound. At least it did to Kai who was now judging the strength of the Captain based on the power of the crew that manned his ship. Livio sweat drops, his Co-Captain was always making these bad comparisons. But instead of offering a word of advice he chooses to hold his tongue, besides Kai never really listened to him anyway. There was also the fact that the techy Cowboy felt a powerful presence in the bowls of this boat.

Back on the Dock the Knight that had caught Kai pulled himself from the wooden planks, his face swollen and in pain. Rubbing his bruised cheek he looks back to his ship, ?Well. That?s a fine way to repay the man that stopped you from falling in water.? He mumbles while standing not knowing that he literally saved Kai?s life in that instant.~~ 

[Below Deck] 

 ?I find it hard to believe that is all to it Jackie.? is grunted which is quickly followed by sizzling hisses as Amadeus put a cigarette out in a glass of water.  ?Listen, I don?t have reason to lie to you Grand Master. I simply didn?t realize that punk was a Warlord.? is replied back with little regard of the ranking difference between her and the Grand Master. Amadeus pinched the bridge of his nose,  ?Well, you certainly have your father?s pension for being as stubborn as a mule.? is huffed as agitation settled just behind the older man?s eyes,  ?What?s the big deal, if you would have allowed me to kill that son of a bitch that eyeballed me I?d dealt with this Fluck in due time.? is starkly stated as she goes to get up.  ?SIT.? is ordered the Kings Haki filling the room which caused Dianna?s head to spin, Jackie grunted as she fought it, but in the end just as with Kai she is forced to give in.

 ?For being a D and the daughter of Black Bart, you sure aren?t very bright are you.? is asked as another cigarette is produced from his pack and a wooden match is struck against the table.  ?Tell me Jackie, what are you going to do against Logia? Do you even know the first thing about Haki?? is asked, two streams of white smoke pouring form Brutus? nostrils. Setting back down she can?t answer this man?s questions, but her eye cuts to her weapon and her eyes light up.  ?What if you?ve been disarmed?? cuts anything she?d say from happening.  ?I have to say, you daddy is good man, but your christening was just vile, relegating you to just a single form of Haki.? is sighed as he takes another drag.  ?Do you? but a crash cuts the Templar off before he could finish his question. Amadeus turns to the door as it explodes.  ?I?m here to kick your ass Arnaldo Clarence Buttersworth!? is exclaimed by the Tempest Kid as he entered the room.  ?Well, at least that saves me from going out to find you.? ~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 24, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
> As Paulsgrave went to put the Queen in her rightful place, Sabrina's shadow melted beside Vergil and giggled at him mischievously. The shadow mimicked his stoic demeanor to a tee, even pretending to read alongside him. Sabrina rolled her eyes. Gods he was so dull. She wondered what Paulsgrave even saw in him. Sometimes she wondered if should've taken the shadow of his former comrade instead.
> 
> "Leave him to those books that he loves so much," she called to her shadowy doppelganger. Sabrina opened her mouth wide and pulled out a wriggling shadow. She gripped the shadow by its stringy neck and held it towards Vergil, an enticement. Anything to get a rise out of that stoic bastard. "Do you want to be like those pathetic wretches Vergil-poo?" she asked him coyly, nodding towards the screams. "Don't deny it. I saw into your soul when I absorbed your shadow. The truth is you'll never be like them. No matter how hard you try they'll always look at you as a mongrel."




Vergil’s eyes barely broke contact with his book “The prattling of a madwoman are just that. Your descent into insanity is simply an indication of your weakness, as I would expect from a woman.”

He had no respect for them. He wondered if it was in part due to the absence of his own mother coupled with the fact that all the women he had met were nothing more than emotional flesh bags. They were either good for reproduction or nothing. It wasn’t resentment – he was incapable of feeling such things; it was merely fact based on what he had seen so far.

The Queen fell so easily to Paulsgrave, Sabrina was simply powered by her fruit. Heather, Kiya, Anya - all of them - weaklings. There was no woman in the world that had was simply strong. They were like a cripple always needing a crutch to merely function in this world. 

“Go amuse yourself elsewhere.” He said dismissively, “Or attempt to defeat my logic without flying into some insane emotionally driven rage.”

He would hold his tongue about his suspicions of her being a former slave for now. He knew though that his blood made him infinitely better than her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2012)

*Firecrackers*

Tiger D. Ral woke up, he finally was awake after so much time, it wasn't strange at all if he were to say that he didn't know how the hell he came off the Golden Crow nor how in hell  he arrived to the place he was. Apparently during the time his conscious was in the world of dreams, Kent signed some kind of contract to head to a kingdom named Ampar. The red-haired young man was already on his five senses when he confirmed that there was a ninja in the crew, he thought it was hilarious how the captain of the Firecrackers automatically pointed the blonde and sexy navigator of the crew as the one who didn't inform him about Ken. 

While Kent was taking that test  of courage, Ral was doing what any good second in command would...Even though he wasn't really good as a second in command do to his laziness and slow ability to read the mood some times. The D. was eating, actually he was just stuffing his mouth with as much food as he could, for any normal person who didn't knew about his tendencies, his behavior could be labelled as gross. He was even jumping from one spot to another of the table trying to monopolize the aliment.

" Woooh, that one looks tasty too!! "

He was drunk as well.

His yellow sharp eyes that resemble those of a wild beast traveled around the room until he found some of his crew mates, specifically an unconscious Bridget, an old man who apparently was not an old man and a hot red-haired woman who wasn't Clemens. They were about to have some fun, even some of the workers of the palace were playing.

With a jump he went all the way and landed almost in the middle where the crowd was." I thought the orgies were on friday....whatever, I want to play! "the battle freak said cheerfully, leaving behind the lazy impression he had when he arrived. That was what happened when people mix Ral with delicious food and alcohol.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2012)

*Knoxx….fighting is fun!*


Theo was just about asleep on his feet and dodging the attacks of the captain but not really doing anything offensively. The Sea water and the emptied bladder had reinvigorated Knoxx somewhat, but he was still pissed drunk.

“Heh…Theo you’re such a dumbass….You can’t even hold your sword the right way. Look your stance is all fucked up and you’re….bunch of shit….”

Knoxx’s stance was as stupid. He climbed onto the ship and sat on the deck. “C’mon you dumbass. I’ll…hic…show you ….damn kids and their swords.” Knoxx was barely even making sense anymore.

“Alfonso Knoxx? Even if you weren’t in your inebriated state I would have wiped the floor with you. Both of you. Patrick Ride.”

“Never heard of ya…” That was a lie, Knoxx had heard of him but had forgot in his drunken state. The words seemed to anger the Captain.

“Have never heard of me? The Greatest Swordsman to ever grace Oda’s green Earth? Knoxx and Theo – Welcome to your final re…”

“zzzz” 

“Are you asleep!?” the lion man said with utter shock

“Wha~” Knoxx said snapping his eyes open, “No dear wasn’t asleep. I cherish every word you say to me….zzz” The words slurred together into one long nearly incomprehensible mess from his mouth, followed by another snooze.

“DIE!”

“Ugh – I wish…” Knoxx said pulling out his sword and blocking the strikes from the longsword. A few strikes came close to getting past the massive seastone blade. “Not bad. Not bad at all….what was yer name again. Lion O?”

“Patrick Ride! It’s a name you will remember when….don’t fall asleep midfight!”  Knoxx slipped in and out of consciousness with his eyes open, only his incredibly tuned reflexes keeping him from taking damage. 

“Lion-O! aim for my back when I fall asleep. Can’t use my reflexes if I can’t see…zzzz….” Knoxx fell asleep again.

“You dare insult me!?” Patrick almost screamed and let loose an incredible barrage of deadly strikes that shook the entire ship. “Wake up you bastard!!”

With that he attacked with his short sword and electrified the Seastone sword, unfortunately for Patrick, it didn’t conduct electricity at all and Knoxx remained in his state of sleep.

Patrick stood back as he looked at the wall of a man that was Knoxx. Truly his power was immense but he wasn’t attacking, merely asleep on his feet, around which was a pool of seawater. It seemed he would only react if there was a direct attack on him. Patrick walked up to Knoxx, who raised his sword in anticipation of a strike towards him, instead Patrick dropped his short sword into the pool of water around Alfono’s feet. The currant went through the water and zapped Knoxx with many thousands of volts. 

The voltage coursed through Knoxx’s body for nearly a minute before finally stopping. Knoxx’s skin smoked and his eyes slowly lit up with life. He blinked a few times and then clutched his head.

“Ugh….what a hangover….I need…some water….” Apparently Patrick had burnt all the alcohol from his system and sobered Knoxx up instantly. He still had the after effects though. “Where…the hell am I? Who the hell are you?” Knoxx grumbled as he tried to focus at him.

“I’m Patr….”

“Patrick Ride….yeah I know. I’ve been meaning to have a go at you. But can it wait I’ve got a pounding headache.”

“No! You have insulted me enough this day! You shall fall!” Patrick roared

Knoxx groaned. “Fine…if you have to. For what it’s worth….sorry?”

“Apologise in Hell!” Patrick shrieked

“Dude that’s lame.” With that Knoxx’s right arm flexed, pumping up his already huge arm and swiped sidewards towards the Lion man. Patrick flopped down, with his chest on the deck as the massive slash seemed to cut the very atmosphere. Patrick pounced with his trump card, his cat like muscles in his legs, and thrust his sword towards Knoxx. The sword went into his stomach and Patrick felt a rush of joy.

“Ha! I got you! I…I…” his joy turned to despair as he quickly realised that his sword was stuck in the huge abdominal muscles of the greatest swordsman, who flexed them.

“Congrats man. First man to injure me in a while. But, that’s not even half the battle,” Knoxx spun with incredible speed, ripping the sword out of Patrick’s hands and slapping his opponent with the flat of his sword, sending him towards Theo. 

“Oh crap….heads up Theo. Try not to kill him you dumbass drunk.”


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2012)

Firecrackers

Jill’s eyes lit up as she saw Ral enter the fray. “Ral you sexy piece of ass! You’re behind in the game!” she said and pinched his ass as he walked by. She threw him a bottle of whatever hard liquor was in the bottle. It seemed to be a blend that the family made – it was strong and tasted like ass on fire; but it was strong. 

“Punishment for joining late. That. Down the hatch. 10 seconds. GO! You throw up and you get a bare bottom spanking by me!” Jill laughed as she rocked on her chair. She did so too much and waved her arms frantically as gravity betrayed her and herr backwards onto the floor. She laughed uncontrollably on the floor, sending other laughing with her. She flipped the chair up and sat back down it. 

“Hey so you guys value courage over everything else huh?” she glanced at two guards who were getting quite merry.

“Yes Ma’am. Courage is the most important thing in the universe. More so than food or water!” He beat his chest a few times to emphasise the point.

“Hmm.” Jill said with a sneaky grin. “Ok I gotta game for you. I’ll give one of you 5 minutes alone in that room. ANYTHING goes. But it will only be the winner of a game of Gay Chicken.”

“Gay…chicken?” the guards looked at her inquisitively.

“Yep! Rules are, you have to go towards each other and kiss. Firsr one to back out loses.”

“What if we actually kiss.”

“You keep going until one of you chickens out. That guy is the loser.” Jill said, “and the winner..” she rubbed her hands up ups leg and under her top, “get to do whatever they like with me.

Steam shot out the noses of the guards as they looked at each other. Each one realised the stakes at hand. A woman like Jill rarely came about. The went towards each other. Neither backed down. They kissed. Then used tongues….then….

“Wow…they really do value courage…” Jill said with a grin, fully anticipating this situation, her head resting prettily on her hand. The men were stripping each other and were going into the aforementioned room.

“This is definitely going up there as one of the top 10 nights. Let’s make it into the top 5.” Her eyes glinted evilly as she took a voluntary swig out of the bottle.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 26, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
The Drive of a Phantom Thief*

---

Edo raised an eyebrow. He wasn't expecting her to be so co-operative for some reason, but it was clear that she didn't want to answer his questions. Too late for that now, though. Smiling, Edo replied: "Call it the concern for a good friend."

He paused for a moment, then continued: "Or the curiosity of a scholar or detective. Or the greed of a thief."

Edo took a small breath and flicked his hand, producing a small cloud of smoke, which quickly dispersed and revealed a small deck of cards. Shuffling it, he flicked out three cards onto the table: the ace of spades, the jack of diamonds and the queen of hearts.  "Those are the qualities of a phantom thief, Xifeng. We possess the curiosity of a scholar, or a child who wishes to discern the tricks of a magician. We possess the greed that motivates thieves. We possess the desire to keep our loved ones safe, just as any other person. We desire knowledge beyond anything else, Xifeng. Riches are a very trivial aspect of life for us. Why else do you think I return the gems I steal?"

And in another quick hand movement, the cards disappeared as quickly as they appeared. He sits down and gazes at Xifeng. "Xifeng, just remember that you're no longer alone in this. You have friends, and companions. What ever happened to you in the past is no longer your burden to bear alone. We can help. We _want _to help." He finished, removing his top hat and placing it on the table. Who did he mean by 'we' anyway?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Hoarfrost Island...*
Hawkins held the ornate crimson cross before her, letting it dangle back and forth on its silver chain. Helen eyes flickered with memory. "Have you ever seen this symbol before?" he asked her. 

Helen slowly nodded. "I think I have. Or something very much like it."  
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​*_She was sixteen, a coltish but awkward beauty still in the midst of her sword training. Her father had begrudgingly allowed her to train, thinking it nothing but a girls passing fancy, but oh how wrong he was. She was good. Damn good. And getting better everyday. The door to his solar was open as she passed. Lord Manfredd Swann called her in when he saw her. Helen took a seat opposite the highly polished Adam wood desk. As always she took a moment to gaze admiringly at the nearly six foot long greatsword hung against the wall behind him, Heartsbane. When her father was away she would often sneak inside and just stare at the sword for hours, but never daring to touch it. 

"Yes father?" she asked. There was no warmth in her voice, no trace of love in her eyes for the man sitting before her. Hadn't been for many years. "How fares your sword training?" he asked gruffly, more as a formality then anything. He had already made his displeasure known over her "hobby".  

Helen shrugged. "Fine." 

She noticed an ornate cross laying on the desk, of a type she had never seen before. At first she thought it was coated with rust, but then realized that it was dried blood. "I've never seen a cross like that before," she said, wondering if the owner was dead. Most likely, and with extreme prejudice. Manfredd held up the cross to the light. "This trinket? No, I doubt that you would have seen its like before. This cross represents all that the world nobles have fought against since time immemorial." 

"I don't understand." 

"Those who wear this cross represent the forces of chaos and destruction. They are our enemies, for they seek to tear down this magnificent civilization which we have built. We world nobles are the direct descendents of the great Kings and Queens who rose up to defeat an unimaginable force of darkness. Together our ancestors brought order and harmony to the world, and founded the World Government. They raised Mariejois as a beacon of light and hope for all."  

Helen wondered if the countless slaves inside the city would've shared her father's sentiment of hope, but kept her peace. Manfredd tossed the cross onto the desk. He rose from his chair and drew Heartsbane from its ruby sheath.  "Many of the other nobles have grown fat and complacent. They have forgotten their solemn duties to keep the darkness at bay." He gripped Heartsbane tightly, causing the blade to flare with an inner fire. "I have not. This sword has been passed on to the eldest male heir of our house in a line unbroken for a millennia." He looked up at Helen. "One day your son will wield it as well." 

Helen rose from her chair and smiled bitterly. "No father. One day *I* will wield it." She spun about and walked away. _
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​*Hawkins slipped the cross inside his shirt. "I work for an organization dedicated to the downfall of the World Government. We...well _they_ call themselves the Templar Order,"  he said in a hushed voice. 

"Funny. From where I'm sitting you look like nothing more than that ice witch's lackey."

Hawkins shook his head and grinned. "Is my performance that good?" He explained to her how he had infiltrated the Lady Freya's inner circle, posing as a skilled scientist for hire. For the last three months he had been laying the groundwork for a coup against Lord Olaf and Lady Freya. Helen shrugged. It sounded like a nice story, but she wasn't stupid. "So how did a scientist like you end up in the company of revolutionaries?" 

"I was on Baterilla when the Marines firebombed it to hell and back," Hawkins said. A pained look appeared in his eyes. Helen could see that it was genuine. You couldn't fake that kind of pain. She knew from firsthand experience. "I risked my life to save as many women and children as I could. Technically you could say that I really did die...but it still wasn't enough. When I awoke, the Marines were long gone, and the island nothing but black ash and charred ruins. After that I wandered the Blues, drinking myself into a stupor, picking fights with anyone who looked remotely tough. I guess you could say that I was looking for a way out really."

"You mean..?" 

Hawkins nodded. "Yeah, and I almost did. But then _he_ found me."

"Who found you?" 

"A great man. He showed me that there was another way. Most importantly he gave me purpose again." 

Helen pulled at her chains. "If you're really who you say you are then free me and give me a sword."  She wanted a second crack against that ice bitch, Freya. 

"Not yet. You're not the only player in this game, Ms. Swann. We can't risk being exposed until the time is right. Not to mention that some of my more extreme associates might see you as an enemy instead of an ally." 

"What?" Why?" 

"It's very simple. Your father."

Helen glared at him. "What's so special about this island that drew you all here anyway huh? It's just a tyrannical kingdom like any other." 

"Oh it's more then that. The void century drew us here."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 26, 2012)

Atlant Island

Kai

?Well, at least that saves me from going out to find you.?

"And it's miss Pussy as well!" This was great, now he just needed to find that white haired asshole that tried to lightning bolt him. Really? Lightning against the god of thunder and lightning, and other weather stuff?! Really that was just insulting, almost as bad as getting objectivied by Miss Pussy and being ordered around like a common cabin boy by Buttersworth over there. 

Wait. Focus! First kick the assess of these guys. There is only so much ass kicking one can do at a time.

"Livio, you can take those other guys but I called these two." It turned out though that Kai wasn't the only one that saw this as Jackie too got with the intention to pick up where they left off. So far they apparently hadn't learned from Amadeus' earlier response.

Atlant Island

South Eastern Storage District

The Eastern District held the plants, the docks were in the South, so it no suprise that the storage facilities were located right in the middle of these two districts and it was here that the command of the Red Star mercenary group made their field base in the back office of a vacant warehouse. With most of the lower ranked men biding their team and killing time. 

"Commander, we only managed to find the squad leader but his two right hand men are gone." Dejah Thorn was the highest ranked officer out here on this assignment and the blond was far from pleased when she heard that the top three of her famed cannon fodder unit got involved in some kind of bar fight. 

"Speak up you halfwit." 

"M'am.....Uh....He ain't got no teeth left in his mouth." Her right hand was apparantly more understanding, and even capable of deciphering the mumbling of the Cannon Buster.

"He said something about trying to bag a couple of bounty heads, but things got dark right after he tried to make his move and next thing he knew he was here." The lieutenant went trough the stack of bounty posters he kept on his person for situations just like this and presented the following two. 

"Jackie D. Roberts of 170,500,000 and Kaiser D. Winter worth a 173,300,000."

"Boy, what the hell you doing going after guys like that." She chucked her glass at the toothless Cannon buster. "Pirates with a bounty like that are not to be trifled with." Dejah had enough common sense to not risk making them an enemy, as confident she was in her skill she doubted she could bag one of them on her own. Let alone two of them. No, without any other Commanders present, she had a better idea. " It would save a whole lotta trouble if a couple of pirates like that would get it in their heads to storm the castle." Getting pirates to plunder the riches of a palace shouldn't be that hard to pull off.

Atlant Island

Tower

"Fantastic!" It was a shame that the emotionless voice of Alph couldn't relay his excitement at seeing Frankenstein being hard at work. His machine was running at full power and the first floor was already pumped dry, at this rate it would be a matter of hours before the prize would be in sight and with that latest arrival he couldn't afford to keep up that slow and steady pace. 

"There is a problem though, Fluck C. Zvergher is on Atlant and showed interest in the tower." 

"Hmmmm The Chaos Meister, explains why I experienced some glitches with my machinery." The professor didn't seem that phased by the news though. "With a lack of Haki, I will work on something to contain the threat." He was referring to Alph, who as a machine could not access the CoA, or any of the Haki types for that matter.

"Excellent, in the meantime I will proceed with the next part of the plan, the festivities should keep Fluck and other pests distracted." All hell was about to break out on Aslant as Alph intended to signal his operatives located within the royal guard and with the rebel forces. Him and his own men would stay and secure the lower floors o fthe tower.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sendo Kagawa.*

*SSG*

He knew full well that Gumiko was soaked. Full well. But after the last time he got excited his vigour to find his wife ended up with him leaving his crew stuck in the Calm Belt. He stared into her eyes now and never, ever any further down. Ever.

She then suggested some rather unique clothing. Marianne had suggested some kinkier stuff before and he looked at it before he put it on. She’d literally fall on her ass laughing if she saw him in this. He’d keep it for the laughs. But for now he wore the banana. It was actually quite comfortable, giving his junk some support as opposed to it flopping around like a fish.

Still he was a little embarrassed knowing that underneath these clothes he was wearing that though. The thong was not as comfortable; like having a constant wedgie (a delightful trick Jace had picked up from school) and he always felt the need the reach in the dirt valley and pull it out. He didn’t, knowing it was useless.
Gumiko was struggling to contain her laughter, every few minutes, catching sight of Shin’s frozen penguin like walk or Sendo’s hand reaching back and stopping itself. 

Sendo leaned over tp Shin.

“Hey, how about we get our own back on her.” Sendo was no stranger to pranks. He taught Jace quite a few to torment Mary with. Most of the reason was because she would get angry, he would apologise and they would make up. Making up was the entire motivation for it all and they both knew it.

Before he could finish the thought though the three of them noticed a group gathering in the middle of the square.

“This girl is part of that guild!”

“She stole from us! Chop off her hands, that’ll teach her!”

*“No! I’m not part of any guild! I just need money for medicine!”*

“Yeah, a likely story. Get that cleaver from the butcher I’ll hold her down!”

Sendo knew he couldn’t blow his cover, nor could he simply let this happen. The three of them pushed through the crowd to see a raven haired girl, who was as pale as the clouds and had eyes as blue as the sky. 

*“No, please my mother is truly sick. I promise that I’ll give back all the money I stole. Look! I’m keeping a record of it and I’ll pay every single one of you back!”*

A tattered book fell out of her brown rags. The result of the townsfolk discovering it was to be as expected.

“My God, look at how much she’s stolen! She needs to be punished worse than that! String her up a flay her!”

*“NO! I promise I’ll pay it back. Please you have to…”*

Sendo was unable to stomach any more. He quietly slipped off his sandal and pressed his bare foot to the cobbled ground. Cobbles that once came from streams and were rocks that were much bigger in size. Sendo could feel which stones were a little bigger and which stones originally came from much larger rocks. 

“Go Restoration!” he coughed with his hand over his mouth. He didn’t need to say it, it just felt wrong if he didn’t.

A select number of rectangular shaped grey stones all of a sudden were restored to their original state; large imposing rocks. Not so large as to do any real damage, but large enough for a few people to lose their balance and the crowd to disperse in fear as a few of the residents found themselves on top of rocks that were not there before. 

“Ahhh! Oh No!!” Sendo feigned surprise  at the whole thing and fell ass first on the floor. His acting was not bad, but not really convincing.

The little girl couldn’t run as her feet and hands were tied. Once the townsfolk had generally left Sendo got up and smiled at Shin,

“Hey, remember we had to deal with a thief the first time we met. Wonder how that kid is doing now.”

Gumiko undid her bonds and the little girl hugged her as soon as she could.

*“Thank you so much!” *she said releasing the hug and hugging Sendo and finally Shin. *“Please tell me your names so that I may one day repay you for your kindness.” *

The manner in which she spoke was that of royalty. Her posture and actions were refined and betrayed what looked like a simple street urchin. *“Oh, how rude of me! In my haste I did not introduce myself. My name is Megumi Hayuga, pleased to meet you acquaintance.”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2012)

*[Atlant Saga, Questions in Private II]​*​
[Pulling back the Veil II, Xifeng]​

The thin fingers of the seer trace along the surface of the small table that they sat. Small paper like fibers try to stitch into its body as she listened to the thief, and while his intentions were good, they were more costly then he could even have imagined. Her soft eyes close as she pulled her glasses back to her face.  From her fingers a single card forms, and the Emperor appears, but it appears before Xifeng in the reverse.  “Curiosity can gain knowledge, but it does not temper wisdom. The Emperor is the card of Wisdom, though in the reverse it represents the lack thereof. Experience will temper the force of your curiosity, and wisdom will be born.” her fingers still trace, that line seemingly burning into the table as the outline of another card forms. The Five of Pentacles blazes into the surface of the table in the upright. 

 “The Five of Coins, a card that bolds ill for the finical wellbeing, poverty and hardship lay in the future. But being in the upright, this card also gives hope. Where some doors slam shut, other may open elsewhere.” is recited like it were practiced time and again as Xifeng’s finger comes to a stop. From the tip of her nail an inky blackness boils and the table seems to sizzle and burn as a blot of a card flashes into existence. Death comes face up in the upright. The card of change and alteration, she stops suddenly and stands. Her large breast jar as she walks away from the table,  “Come, if we are to discuss this. We need to go where no others are sentenced.”, the cards flare in a hiss vanishing into a cloud of dust. Edo is confused but stands as Xifeng produces a Tarot Card like none he had ever seen before, it is then slid into a small thin opening in the room’s far wall. A low rumble is heard as a large section of wall slides away, placing a hand on a hip she motions for the young thief to follow as she vanishes into the darkness of the room. 

‘Welcome to my parlor said the spider to the fly’ is the feeling Edo gets as the door slides to after he walked in behind the Witch Doctor. Darkness consumed both, but being a thief Edo was accustomed to the darkness. But not this pitch nightmare that he found himself in now.  “Welcome to my clinic.”, ghostly words echoed around Edo as the darkness is chased away by candles as they light themselves. The room was something like out of a Voodoo Horror movie. Shrunken Heads intertwined in vines hung from the ceiling in various spots. Wax covered skulls light the room perched in different locations. Xifeng herself sat off to the corner of the room at a large round table covered in a black sackcloth tablecloth. In the center of the rough fabric a star is emblazoned. The room gave off the feeling of long dead culture who believed in the mystic and the arcane. Xifeng, however, was no fool. And under the fa?ade of gloom, ritual and sacrifice there was something else disguised into the room. Most hospitals would be jealous of the medical equipment that Xifeng had worked into the room’s design.  “Come, have a seat.” is stated while the woman patted the table.  “You can ask as many questions as you like.” is said as Edo takes the seat across from her,  “But, I will only promise to answer the first with a straight forward answer.” Xifeng is willing to humor Edo’s curiosity. But he only gets one freebie making the first a tough choice as he wanted to know a lot. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2012)

*[Atlant Island, Templar Ship]​*
[Will of D my Ass: Amadeus, Kai, Livio and Jackie]​ 

A vein pushed to the surface of Jackie?s forehead and darkness seemed to fall about her head and shoulders. Balling a fist she starts to stand,  ?What did you call me.? is growled angrily,  ?Miss Pussy.? is repeated, Dianna slapped a hand to her face, was this guy that much of a dumbass? Jackie?s balled fist slowly sunk back to her side as the darkness about her started to consume her body at length, but as she seemed to vanish she ignited in a flame of rage her hair flailing upward as energy seemed to erupt from her body. Amadeus pinches the bridge of his nose as it becomes overly apparent that he was going to have to intervene yet again. 
~ ziiiiIIIIiiiiip~​
In a flash the cigarette that he was smoking is fired with a powerful flick of his fingers, it buries itself just centimeters from Jackie?s eyes in the wall in front of her as she walked for her weapon. This was enough to put her in her place, but Kai was being. Well Kai,  ?Alright, I?ll take you out first then!? is exclaimed by the UC co-Captain as Brutus made his way over to him, a Wind Step boosts Kai toward Brutus. But the much older combatant simply steps to the side and his arm wraps around Kai?s bringing the man to a halt. Placing his thumb in the bend of Kai?s elbow he effectively paralyzes the fighter by pushing Haki into the pressure point located there.  ?I see that you don?t know the first thing about Haki either.? is mumbled as Kai is forced to one knee.  ?I was going to question you about Fluck? is stated with a drab expression  ?but it seems that you aren?t the brains of your crew.? is added as Amadeus pulled his gaze to the cowboy that stood at the entrance to the room. He wasn?t present then,  ?I suppose I?ll have to go ask you lady friend then.?, Kai?s eyes flash with electricity he knew that this man was speaking of Adora. But he couldn?t move. 

* ?Hope I?m not intruding.?*

A ravishing woman in green enters the room, Amadeus briefly pulls his attention her way before returning his attention to Kai.  ?What is one of Victor?s lap dogs doing on my ship?? is asked as he pulled Kai back to his feet. * ?That is a fine way to greet a beautiful woman.?* is the simple reply that is given as she walked up to the Grand Master. Placing her lips to his ear, something is whispered and the  Grand Master?s whole demeanor changes as she turns from him. She gives Kai a seductive smile and wink while she makes her way out of the room.  ?If you two want to fight, it?s going to be on my terms.? is stated firmly with Kai?s release,  ?You, with the big hat. You?ll need this too; you?ll be assisted by Master Wright.? the red cloaked man appeared by Livio as his name is mentioned.  ?You two are with me.? ~

[20 Minutes Later] 

Jackie?s body slams into the steel wall of the training facility, her eyes widen in pain as she seems to hoover in midair, but gravity finally takes hold and she rolls down the wall hitting the ground with a solid thud.  ?Come on now, your Calico Jack.? Kai only sighs as he sits cross-legged this man said he was going to be fighting as well, but so far he had only been beating the holy shit out of miss pussy over there. A cigarette lightly clung to his lips as he stood their nonchalantly,  ?You have yet to make me move, or use my weapon arm.? is spoken as that trident of a spear rocks on its butt. Yelling in frustration Jackie stands tossing her spear away. Jackie was angry, exhausted and being humiliated in front of Dianna, she didn?t care too much about Kai, now locking all fingers in her Chord Cutting technique she charges the man which causes a grin to split his lips. This was the moment that he was waiting for. 

The clattering of his spear off the steel floor echoes while he steps into her attack, both palms strike her just below her breast, they violently jar and his fingers seem to dig in place,  ?Curse of the black and bound will I break thee and give you back to your master. In offering I give the blood of will and fire.? is stated as his body glows blue, his CoA becoming highly visible. Jackie?s body too covers over in a blue energy as his Haki is pumped into every ounce of her being, gasping she struggles to move. But her body is heavy and on fire she can only breathe sparsely as Brutus releases his hold.  ?It?s done.? is stated, a grin growing across his features, but that is all that Kai needed to hear, when this whatever it was, was over he could fight too and he is quick to capitalize. Using two Wind Steps in succession he is over Amadeus  ?Lightning Lancer!? is yelled even over the crackling of the electricity that ran across the surface of his fist.  ?Haki is a very powerful set of skills.? is firmly stated as Amadeus blocked both the element and the attack with a single hand while deflecting the young Winter forcing him to land face first in Jackie?s breasts knocking her back to the ground as well. 


 ?You did that on *purpose*!? is yelled at the Grand Master as she pushes Kai off her with a strangle hold,  ?That was one of three forms that Haki comes in.? he states while physically separating Jackie?s finger?s from Kai?s throat. Leaving both D?s sitting on their knees he walks back to his spear. Turning he holds his hand up a single finger in the air.  ?The first is known as the Color of Armaments, it?s what allowed me to bring Winter down with a single finger and put that cigarette through solid steel.? is stated as a second finger is pulled up and he turns toward the two.  ?The second form is known as the Color of Observation, it?s what allowed me to put your face in her tits by blocking your attack. More or less it allows you to predict movement and attacks.? is stated as Jackie?s face turned red. She knew he did it on purpose.  ?These two types of Haki are common; everyone on the planet has them, though most will go their whole lives without realizing either. The third however.? is stated while he dropped his hand to his side.  ?Is very rare that only a fraction of a fraction of the populace has the ability to learn it, it?s called the Color of the Conquering King, or the King?s Haki in short. And only a fraction of the fraction?s fraction will even be able to awaken it.? he states, CoC is what he used at the bar, though Kai probably doesn?t remember that to well. 

Silence falls over the three for just a moment,  ?So it?s rare for three people to meet that has the ability to use all three forms of Haki, but here we are.? he states picking his weapon up,  ?Normally there is only two ways to awaken Haki. Traumatic experiences during battle or years and years of training, but we have no time for either.? is stated as the weapon is violently spun over his head.  ?I?m going to use a very rare ability and force your Haki awake with my own, so basically while I beat both of you to within an inch from death I?ll keep this room filled with the King?s Haki, forcing it into every fiber of your body.? is stated as the room seems to grow very, very heavy. Not only was this going to force the two?s Haki awake, it was going to force the two to unlock greater mastery over their Devil Fruit? if they survive that is ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 27, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
Curiosity *

---

Xifeng never ceased to surprise Edo Phoenix with her, er, techniques. Each time he thought she had nothing else to show, she'd just keep showing something equally impressive the next time. He had thought disappearing into the air like that before was a spectacular feat, but this dark room...well, this surpassed anything she'd ever shown before. 

Though, her usual cryptic response came as little surprise to the thief. He was used to her talking in riddles all the time; it was a slightly irritating habit of hers, and it sometimes made Edo wonder if she did it on purpose around him. Maybe. Probably not, though. 

Sighing, Edo removed his top hat and placed it carefully on the table before folding his arms and humming in consideration of what he should ask. He had...a lot of questions to ask her, but only the first question would receive a straight answer, so he couldn't waste it. Well, he could probably decipher her no doubt cryptic answers to the rest of his questions, but she'd very likely be extra cryptic in her responses just so he _couldn't. _The thief gave a small sigh. "I _thought _you were being too co-operative with this," Edo mumbled quietly. "Ah, hm...how about this, then? What is your connection with the Templars?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 27, 2012)

Atlant Island

Kaiser D. Winter

Templar Training

"Seriously?" Kai wasn't really great at the listening and processing of information part of learning. Amadeus was probably as basic and straight to the point as one could've been, still Kai's mind started wandering almost seconds in the lecture and the only things that really stuck with him was something about colors and tits. "I don't need the color of tits, Miss Pussy's are nice and all but if I wanted to I could get my hands on them without using magic." Yes, he was a heretic. He believed that there was such a thing as magic in this world. Hell, he believed it was magic that allowed Xifeng to reach into a pocket dimension that was located between that ample bosom of hers.

He took a deep breath and wiped his brow, the exertion earlier wasn't the cause, it was how Buttersworth was using a gravity spell. Actually it was him filling the room with his King's haki but hey let the little guy dream.

"I just need that fingering skill of yours." OK, that came out real bad. "Wait......I need that fingerbang spell." Ah, much better. 

You could see him looking at his finger for a good minute or two, and while it was obvious that perverted thoughts ran trough that tiny brain of his, both Amadeus and Jackie both just didn't even want to know. No, just no. 

"Where was I....Ah and yeah I want this anti-gravity spell because if it hadn't been for you manipulating the laws of scientology against me.....I would've beat you." No lie. 

"Miss pussy watch out where you point those things because I'm going in for a killshot." The fact he believed that one of the primary techniques he had to overcome was one where you would sent your opponent towards the nearest set of boobs probably indicated that Kai wasn't going to be picking up much from Amadeus' mouth. His fists would probably work a lot better. "Lightning Lancer!" 

He did everything like just before, except for that last step as he was right in front of Amadeus. It was a feint and Kai actually opened his mouth wide as he intended to unleash a Lightning Roar attack. His opponent simply sighed, the boy clearly still didn't get the concept of predicting attacks and that it meant he would also be aware of feint even before Kai launched it. Amadeus simply grabbed him by the chin and forcibly closed his mouth shut before sending Kai flying once more, Jackie's women parts weren't used as a landing pad though.

"Ugh..." Was it the gravity spell or was he just hit that hard? Either way, getting up this time was a lot harder. "It's the boobs!" He figured it out, landing on Jackie's boobs was a lot more forgiving than the steel wall. "I take it back what I said, next time I want to land on Miss Pussy again." That was about as much he had taken from that attempt, not that it was pointless to just keep launching himself at this opponent like that.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 27, 2012)

ShinSenGumi

Lohan

?Oh, how rude of me! In my haste I did not introduce myself. My name is Megumi Hayuga, pleased to meet you acquaintance.?

Shin was still flustered from the hug, what was it about women that made them use their sexuality as weapon like that. He heard the term in the past, he got it wrong and didn't quite understand it correctly. Back on the torture that was his life, it was just inhumane. It was like rubbing cheese on the face of someone that was lactose intolerant. 

He withstood the 'Charm attack' but considering his underwear, that made him feel naughty for some reason, and the fact he felt rather naked without his sword.....  Well it was a close call. The reason why he didn't his nodachi? Well you didn't look really like a tourist with a big sword strapped to your fannypack. 

"Uh...." He was about to introduce himself, rank and everything, but he caught himself at the last second. Should he? They were supposed to be undercover. "No need to repay us miss, it was our pleasure." He decided to go with that. "So what is this guild they spoke of and why were they attacking you?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 28, 2012)

*The Unnamed Crew...

Adora...*

The day just keeps getting better and better for Adora.  Just one more time that the young woman wished she had stayed in bed and made sure they passed right by this particular island, of course if that was actually accomplished then they would never land anywhere.  ?Kai!  Damn it!?  She growled as he took off then her mouth to yell at Livio but figured she would let him go.  'Hopefully he will keep Kai from killing himself.' She thought then turned her head toward the newest person the ship.

?I'm not having sexy time with anyone!?  She snapped at the kid before rubbing her forehead, wishing she could take the statement back immediately.  ?Forget I said that.  So Livio brings you onto the ship and then takes off.?  She glares in the direction that the pair had taken off in.  ?Okay, let's start this over.  Who are you?  Where did you come from?  Why are you here??  She looks at the kid.  'He should be at home with his parents...'  Adora think to herself as she waits for his reply.  As the others disappear and leave her alone on deck with him she reaches at pets the head of the now very large dog.  



*The Overkills...*

?Yeah is that what that movement is??  Heather looks at Dante wide eyed.  ?I'm surprised you actually no how to do that.  Figured you for a one pump chump.?  The red head glared at him then walked into the opening.  ?Interesting...?  She says stopping looking up and shivering at the feeling.  It was then that she turned and took in Mion's new appearance.  ?It is a shame that you look like a flying rat most of the time.?  She shrugged then headed down the hall.

?Come on.  We don't want to get separated.?  Kiya gently grasped her hand and led the wide eyed woman after Heather.  

?I can't...?  Tears streamed down her face as she let the other woman lead her down the hallway, her eyes darting everywhere trying to absorb what her eyes were finally showing her.

?So what do these things mean??  Anya pointed at some of the writings on the wall as she dragged Ike farther in and away from the entrance.

?Hey look!  They built things too!?  Tony looked closely at some of the carvings.

Pausing for a moment Kiya rubbed a hand along the edges, allowing centuries of dust to fall off the carvings.  ?Mostly just talk about daily life.?  She scowled and walked on.  ?They farmed...? her fingers traced certain edges.  ?They...they also...um...did human sacrifices.?  Swallowing she moved on.  

?Really??  Anya came over and peered up at the markings.

?I can think of someone to sacrifice if we need one.?  Heather snapped glancing back at Dante.  ?Come on.?  

?Don't you think we should read this stuff?  It might give us clues.?  Kiya bent over reading something else then moving on.  

?Oh for fuck sake.?  Heather huffed.  ?Fine.  Just hurry up!?  Leaning against the wall she crossed her arms and waited.

?Day to day life...?  Kiya continued down the wall looking it up and down.  ?They were ruled by a woman...?  her hand moved softly over the stone.  ?They had a great...?  She moved closer squinting.  ?I really can't make it out exactly but it looks like some great beast was guarding this temple." 

?Obviously it isn't here anymore.?  Heather waved off the comment before noticing everyone's eyes had turned to her and were widening.  ?What??  She glared at them then looked at her shoulder.  The tickling sensation he had been feeling was the wind, her hair, or her imagination but a very large spider.  

Kiya screamed and jumped back slamming into Tony then the pair crashed into Dude.  ?What's going on??  He looked up from the rock he was looking at.  ?You got something on you.?  He pointed to Heather's shoulder.

?Thank you Captain Obvious.?  Heather glared at him before casually knocking the insect off and stomping on it.  ?Are we done?  Can we move on now??  It was then that the group noticed that the ceiling was covered in spiderwebs and the one Heather wasn't the only nor the biggest of the group.

?I think we need to get going!?  Kiya looked up then began to quickly move down the hall.  

?Hey don't go to far!?  Anya yelled and took off after her.  

?Yeah!  Hold on!?  Dude finally decided to pay attention for the moment.  The two chased after Kiya as the rest of the group followed.  It didn't take long for them to stop right behind Kiya.  ?Wow.  Big room!  Hey check this out!?  Dude looked down and saw a shiny beetle.  It was a gold color and had spots that looked like different colored jewels.  He bent down while putting his hand on the wall.  

?What is that sound??  Anya asked and scowled.  

They looked toward Dude and watched as the stone he had put his hand on began to slowly slide into the wall, the other sounds and clicks could be heard somewhere deeper in the structure.

?That doesn't sound good.?  Anya looked around them.

?No it doesn't...?  Kiya replied also looking around just as the rest of the caught up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2012)

*[Atlant Saga, Questions in Private III]​*​
[Pulling back the Veil III, Xifeng]​

A faint smile crossed the seer?s lips; this was indeed a very good question for Edo to start with. A dangerous one if she wasn?t careful as not only did it beg information on the Templar, it also delved into her own past. Which she knew that Edo was curious about as well, but trying to kill two birds with one stone made it a question easily twisted to her means,  ?That is a very strong question to start with.? is stated as her fingers trace across the rough fabric of the table.  ?However I have no official connections with the Order, I neither work with or for them.? the answer brought a ?really? look across Edo?s features. She was shortchanging the answer he wanted; something he hoped ?straightforward? wouldn?t allow her to do.  ?But?.? 

_[South Blue, Eight Years Ago] 

Lightning broke the sky and thunder rolled and a soaked Xifeng, last refugee of Lodoss, turned into an empty alleyway. Her small body shook with an ill chill while she looked for some shelter from this downpour. ?You look cold sweetie.? The old shaky force startled Xifeng as she rummaged through a trash ben and when she turns she is confronted by a tattered old hobo who stank of booze and filth. ?You?ll catch your death if you don?t warm yourself.? Is added, his dirty hands wrapping around her shoulders so she couldn?t run, ?I can help warm ya.?, it didn?t take Xifeng?s talents as a reader to understand where this situation was going, but being without food for so long she can hardly put up a fight as she is forcefully thrown to the ground. ?Don?t worry, I?m experienced in this.? Is laughed hoarsely while he reaches for the frayed rope that held his pants on his waist. Xifeng can only clench her eyes closed, the sound of his pants hitting the ground heard even over the howling of the wind. * ?Get out of here.?* Xifeng?s eyes snap open at the new voice.

But the voice of her savior, quickly became the property of a demon, a flash of steel accented the Marine?s white coat as he made his way up to the young teen. * ?Are you Xifeng??* the man bites coldly, though he didn?t have to ask, her dress though tattered was of Lodoss craft. * ?By the order of the World Government you are hereby sentenced to death to be carried out immediately.?* though it was the voice of a man, it was the words of a devil and Xifeng scooted from him. The alley had no exit and soon her back is pressed against a wall, so now instead of being raped she was about to die  ?Peperci ego.? (spare me, show mercy) is pleaded, though the Marine showed little mercy in his eyes, this was an order, nothing personal.  ?So, the World Government is sending Vice Admirals to kill little girls now is it?? is the strong question posed, * ?This doesn?t?* the Vice Admiral quickly pauses as he came face to face with a pirate, * ?You? You?re supposed to be dead.?* is shouted as he tries to bring his weapon down, but the shadowed figure blocks and twists the sword on its owner.  ?So I?ve been told.? is barked as the Marine crumbles to the ground, his crimson blood staining the stone,  ?Come with me child, we?ll keep you safe.? ~_

[Present, UC Clinic] 

 ?And that is what ties me to them; they offered me protection when everyone else wanted me dead.? is stated as her gaze cuts to the far wall, the die had been thrown and the events of this adventure were about to spiral into madness  ?Alea iacta est? (the die has been cast) ~~

*[Even the Best Laid Plans, Arc Start]​*​
 ?The Government?s Gamble, Paulsgrave Williams]​ 

[One Week Ago, Samothraki]
Williams? bloody red eyes follow his Nightingale as she stormed off in her tirade, that serpentine grin snaking its way across his features. Though the smile just as quickly fades as he turned his attention back to Vergil as he stood there still reading the book on Law, the white haired man could feel Paul?s eyes on him. Though he did not say the first word, instead he stood there clinging to the cigar in his mouth with a single hand and puffed away on it. The foul smell of the tobacco filled Vergil?s nostrils, Williams made a point of blowing the smoke his way,  ?Don?t forget, I?ve played with your bones the same as her.? is stated while he tapped the book in Vergil?s possession,  ?Don?t think that just because you?re learning their laws that they will accept you, your blood isn?t even as clean as my nightingales, and it almost as dirty as mine? is hoarsely stated as Williams? boots grind  against the shattered tile,  ?We?re heading out. The Long Pose has reset, oh and next time. I won?t stop her.? ~

[Present Day, the Maelstrom] 

Gwen stood at the railing of the Maelstrom as the burning island of Delos shrunk to a speck on the horizon. Here light gray eyes tear over as she thought about the atrocity that she had taken part of, the blood of the innocent now stained her hands which she now pulled from the bone railing. Turning her palms up she gazed at them,  ?Do you not enjoy the power I?m giving you?? the voice was calm and lifeless and her body froze as the sound of Williams? hand landing on her bone shoulder pauldron echoes in her ears. Like so often around him her voice catches in her throat.  ?We could always string you up next to her majesty.? is cackled. Gwen shivered the thought of Queen LaSwann?s torture at the hands of that monster Hawthorne, it literally pulled the breath from her, and she wanted nothing to do with being a puppet to that sick bastard. No, she?d rather be as soulless as Williams was,  ?Nu-no, I?m just thinking.? is replied as she shored up her defenses.  ?Good, now come. It?s time for your next round of treatments.? is bit, the mad man?s hand falling from her shoulder. ~~

[Later]

~~ KNOCK, KNOCK, KNOCK~~

Three solid raps came to Williams? door, his eyes cut from Gwenavire?s body to over his shoulder;  ?Enter.? is barked,  ?Hey, wait I?m topless!? is complained, but the door opens anyway. As the former shawl prisoner entered the room his gaze is met by Williams? hands dug deeply into the woman?s body. One over her spine the other dug deeply into her an arm (her back is to him and Williams), he wanted to whistle, but the last man that had whistled at Gwen in a similar state had lost his tongue.  ?Did you come to stare at my vanguard, or do you have something to say?? is harshly asked bringing a sting of fright up the Pirate?s spine. ?Sir, a naval vessel approaches.? The pirate reports,  ?Get dressed.? is ordered while he pulled his hands from her body, she shudders for just a second as her body rebalanced itself. ~~~


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*
_A feast, a feast!_​
The party was in full swing. While the Ampars had originally been wary of the Firecrackers and their somewhat unorthodox approach to partying, they had quickly warmed to it, especially when it involved Jill taking her clothes off.

"C'mon Kent, join the party!" Said a now almost completely naked Jill, crawling across the giant table towards him. "I'm sure I can give you a much better dance than that prude Love Pirate girl."

"Yeah I'm uh, good, thanks," Kent said, smiling and warding her off with a fork. "How about you go give a dance to the High King guy instead? He'd probably enjoy it...yep, off you go, good little pirate," he said as Jill smiled and plopped herself down on the High King's lap.

Kent had quickly learned not to mess around with Jill. She could turn into a guy at any moment.

_Any. Moment._

Kent shuddered and quickly repressed the surfacing memories. They had never happened. Nope, nope, never happened. He dug into his food instead, doing his best to ignore the way Jill was eyeing him.

"So," came a voice from his left. "You are the famous Kent Altira."

"Thatsh me," Kent said, his mouth full of food. 

"My name is Miranda," the girl said, extending a hand. Her skin was dark brown, and she wore her snow white hair in a mohawk. "Perhaps you are exactly what we needed here."

Kent shook her hand and swallowed his food in one enormous gulp. "Why d'you say that?"

"It is this war," Miranda said distastefully. "It is a pointless waste of time, resources, and lives. But in all my years as Queen, I have been unable to convince the Ampar people to give up the pointless crusade. But you...you might be able to."

"You...uh think so?"

Miranda nodded. "I do indeed. Ever since I became Courage-Sister to the High King Kato, I have been unpopular with the people. I'm a rebel. I don't allow the fickle public to dictate my beliefs. They don't like me. But you..." she smiled, looking out on the party, "You have a way of winning hearts."

"I'm a pretty awesome guy."

"And modest, it seems."

"Yeah, that too."

Miranda chuckled. "Think about what I've said, Kent. Please." And then she was gone.

Kent went back to his eating and drinking, but a few minutes later he was interrupted by the High King.

"Quite an...interesting gift you gave me," he said, taking a seat next to the pirate captain. 

"What, you didn't like Jill?" Kent asked, frowning. "I mean it's no big deal, you can have Bridget instead. Hey! Bridget! Fuck, anyone seen Bridget?"

Kato stopped him with a wave of his hand. "I...didn't mean it like that. Believe me, Jill's dance was...more than acceptable. I don't need one from Bridget as well, beautiful as she may be."

"Nononono, you don't get what I mean," Kent said, shaking his head. "You can have Bridget. Like, _have_ her. She can stay here with you."

"A...kind offer...but one I must refuse."

Kent's face fell. "Are you sure?"

"Yes. I'm afraid not even Bridget's beauty could distract me from my true feelings," Kato said with a sigh. He straightened and covered his mouth a half second later, eyes wide. "Shit, I probably shouldn't have said that."

Kent chuckled. "Now it makes sense," he said, clapping the High King on the back. "You've got a regular slam piece, don't you?"

"Well, er, not exactly a slam piece per se," Kato said nervously. "Please, don't ask me any more! It's far too shameful!"

"Aight," Kent said with a shrug. He went back to his eating. 

"Oh...alright, I'll tell you!"

"Nah, it's cool. I get it, secrets and all."

"It's Mito Simillian," Kato whispered in Kent's ear. "The head of the Simillian family. We've been hopelessly in love for what seems like an eternity."

" The head of the Simillian family." Kent said. "Your sworn enemy."

"Yes."

"You," Kent said, going back to his food, "Are fucking retarded. And that's coming from me, so you know something's up."

"But-"

"Look, if you love the girl, who gives a fuck?" Kent asked. "You're the fucking High King! If my brief experience with being King has taught me anything, it's that you can do whatever the fuck you want! So being High King must mean like...you can do whatever you want _while blazed out of your mind!_"

"That made a surprising amount of sense until the last few words."

"Whatever. You're dumb. I would make a much better High King than you. Now scamper off," Kent said, shoving the High King away.

"A better High King than the High King?" Asked a small man draped in rags. "What an interesting thought."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Helen stared at Hawkins questioningly. "The Void Century?" The term vaguely rang a bell. Unfortunately she didn't pay much attention during her history lessons. The sounds of a cell door sliding open echoed down the corridor, followed by footsteps. Hawkins abruptly stood up and studiously began taking notes on his clipboard. Lord Olaf and Lady Freya appeared, flanked by thickly muscled guards swathed in polar belt pelts. Freya walked up to the bars, staring daggers at her. Helen smiled. The snow woman's nose was a swollen and inflamed mess. Two black shiners had bloomed under her eyes as if she had been punched. Helen remembered the crunching sound as her fist made contact with the woman's face. The moment almost made it worth getting frozen alive. 

"I love the nose job," Helen commented. "It's definitely an improvement." 

Olaf laughed out loud, but a glare from his wife quickly silenced him. Freya slammed her hands against the iron bars, causing them to rattle violently. She phased straight through the cold iron, leaving the bars coated in snow as she passed. Her body shimmered like ice as she reformed on the other side.  "Yet here you are chained and at my mercy," Freya hissed. She wrapped her right hand around Helen's throat and slammed her against the cold wall. Intense daggers of cold plunged through Helen's neck, causing ice crystals to form across her skin. Helen grit her teeth and shivered as the numbing cold spread through her body. Freya smiled. "No more clever quips?" 

"I bet you haven't been punched in a long time. How did it feel? Just let me go and I can break a few more bones in your face." 

Freya's left index finger formed into a glimmering ice needle. She let the sharp point  hover just a hairs breath away from Helen's left eye. "I think you can make do without _one_ eye. Yes that should teach you some manners." Olaf slammed the cell door open and entered, his massive bulk filling up nearly half the cell. "Leave the girl be my lady wife," Olaf growled. "How do you think her father will react if we deliver her to him with one eye."   Helen tensed as she heard the viking mention her father. Freya hesitated. For a second Helen thought she'd go through with it, but then the woman released her ice cold grip. Helen sprawled onto the cold stone floor. The guards unbound her chains and shackled her wrists and ankles. Olaf turned towards Hawkins. "The World Government representatives are due to arrive next week. I wish to see the progress you've made for myself." 

"Of course my lord. We're ahead of schedule actually, " Hawkins said dutifully. As the guards dragged Helen out of the cell she caught Hawkins cast her a quick sideways glance.  "What the hell's going on here? What does my father have to do with this?!"  she shouted, but received no reply other then a slap across the back of the head. 

Deeper and deeper they seemed to go, down winding steps and past thick iron doors, until the stone floors and walls began to radiate with stifling heat. They reached a massive steel door. Freya stood aside, visibly sweating. "This is as far as I go."  Olaf kissed her on the cheek. "Of course." The doors rumbled open. The guards threw Helen forward. Her eyes widened as she went sprawling near the edge of a humongous smoking pit. Hundreds of chained workers, coated in sweat and grime, worked away at the surrounding rock with pickaxes and shovels. Down at the bottom of the pit she could see the glimmer of a black metal fin jutting out of the earth. Olaf smiled proudly, like a father witnessing the birth of his firstborn. He slapped Hawkins on the back, causing the doctor to almost fall to his knees. "This is amazing. The weapon to end to end all weapons!" 

Hawkins nodded gravely. "Yes. It is amazing." 

_Elsewhere..._
The old innkeeper lead Fontus towards the largest tent in the center of the revolutionary camp. Crimson banners flew from the corners of the tent, emblazoned with a strange cross emblem. "What kind of man is this Slade?" he asked. 

"Hard to say. He's not a very sociable you see. All I know is that he's one mean son of a bitch on the battlefield. Rumor has it he used to serve under Black Bart as a cabin boy or something, but who the fuck really knows."    

Fontus' eyes narrowed. "Black Bart..._the Emperor_?" 

"The very one." After inspecting them for weapons, the guards let them pass into the tent. "Now just let me do all the talking," the innkeeper whispered. 

The tent was spartan, devoid of any comforts save for a table in the center and a cot. Over by the corner stood a gleaming silver halbarad. A scrawny young human with unruly blond hair sat on a black mechanized wheelchair, twirling a wrench back and forth into the air. He wore a mechanics jumpsuit and smelled of engine grease and motor oil. He did a double take at Fontus and suddenly began laughing for some odd reason. 

*Richie Roseo "The Mad Genius" 
Commander of the Royal Order of the Knights Templar 
Bounty: 198,000,000 *

Beside the table sat a woman with long braided raven dark hair and a quiver of arrows at her back. She was intensely studying a map of Hoarfrost Island and didn't seem to notice him. 

*Juliet "The Huntress" 
Commander of the Royal Order of the Knights Templar 
200,000,000*

Opposite her stood a man with spiky blond hair, average of height, but with an imposing presence. Fontus could tell right away that this man was more then he seemed. His scent was a mixture of blood and something not even close to human. He gazed at Fontus curiously and then at the innkeeper. 

"More stragglers old man? We're about to start a revolution you know." 

*Slade "The Ripper" 
Commander of the Royal Order of the Knights Templar 
Bounty: 285,000,000*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2012)

*[Party Time, Firecracker|Love Pirate Joint Arc]​*​
[Doc’s Dilemma/Hector’s Resolve]​

[With Doc Whiskey]
Doc sweat dropped as he watched Jill work her witchcraft (the wiles of her body) on the men of the Ampar Guards and though he may have sworn off the whiskey that didn’t mean that he couldn’t have the wine, snatching the bottle that Jill handed Ral he downed it in less than two seconds if Jill wanted to play rough, well he could do that as well.  “I need to talk to whoever made that.” is complained as he sat the bottle down, as a former assassin he was always up for the gamble.  “Cause it tasted a bit like ass.” is added as he swung the bottle into a rapid spin, his pale yellow eyes cut to Jill, a smile cracking her lips as she heard the glass grind off the table. Pulling her eyes from the closet as it slammed shut her eyes met Doc’s, this was about to get interesting. 

[With Hector Von Schrdinger]

Before he followed the rest of the crew into the Dojo he paused at the representative and a hand lightly pulled at his regal clothing gently,  “You speak so calmly and sincerely for your cause for your friends.” is whispered so the rest of the Love Pirates nor Mito could hear.  “But trust me pal, I can see your sins, your past transgressions, like that little bit of money you skimmed weekly from the tax revenues, the lies you tell to keep the family at ease.”, “What?” the man asks defensively, but Hector merely smiles,  “Have a lovely day my friend.” he says as he waved at the man as he followed his crew. The dignitary sweet dropped, the rambling of Pirates was always worrisome. Especially when they hit that close to home, he slowly follows behind Hector stopping short as to eavesdrop. ~

[Later] 

Hector wasn’t surprised at Mito’s outburst, not overly surprised at least. The Captain always seemed able to do that, something that obviously had to do with her Zoan Devil Fruit, but then again Hector was special as well as he could read peoples evils regardless of how trivial, [color] “Does anyone have a lighter or match?”[/color] he asks patting his pockets as he followed the Crew to the upper fifth floor. ~~ 

*[Atalnt Island, Tussle with the Templar Grand Master]​*
[Templar Influence on Atlant]​

[the UC Ship, Adora and Jace]
 “You must be Ms. Adora.” a sweet voice cut over the two’s (Adora and Jace) conversation. The huge dog that was Mr. Tinkles growls, its large frame turns toward the gangway, its fur standing on end as white clad men in silver armor board the ship, their broad swords drawn and held at the ready as they lined up on either side.  “Now, now. No need to be that way Mr. Doggie, I’m here to help.” the voice adds as a brown haired woman in a long white lab coat makes her way up the gang way. Her brown eyes narrow behind her glasses while a warm smile crossed her plump lips,  “My name is Sheira Brutus, I’ve been asked to come her to protect this ship and her crew while their Captains are indisposed of.”


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheira Brutus 
Ship Wright of the Templars
Wife to Amadeus​


​
[the Sheira, Kai, Jackie and Amadeus]  

Jackie scoffed at the thought of becoming a personal landing pad for this pea brained pervert,  “These” is stated as she wrapped her fingers around her breasts moving them around as she spoke,  “aren’t personal landing pads for you.” is snapped as Dianna, from a viewing room above, sweat dropped.  “You never seemed to stop embarrassing me.” that large bead of sweat rolled down the back of her neck as she spoke to no one but herself.  “That makes it my turn.”, the she devil bites pushing Kai to the side, after releasing her own tits,  as she walked pass him, though honestly she hadn’t fully recovered from the beating that Amadeus gave her just moments earlier and her body still burn as if she was dipped into the surface of the sun.  “Dunno what you did to me, but it hurt like hell, and I aim to repay the favor.” is growled as the recovered Lance of Longinus is spun to the side as she charged.  

The Grand Master simply looked at her, her direct attacks were more skill than Kai’s were, but will still be as fruitless. With a growl she fights through the weight of the King’s Haki and charges headlong. Dianna bites her nails as she watches from above.  “Spear attack from your left to my right.” is stated as Amadeus looked over his cuticles, his hand fires out stopping the lance in its momentum.  “The Lance is broken down and you’ll spin the free end toward my kidneys.” is stated as Jackie does indeed do that. The Lance segments at its joints and she spins the weapon’s chords around her as she attempts to disembowel the man, but his other hand captures that portion of the lance as well.  “Chord Cutting Style, Saber Cat Fangs!” is yelled as Jackie attempts to dig her fingers into Amadeus’ chest, though her green eyes quickly widen,  “How, I can tear through steel?” is asked, but Brutus merely grins at her, a strong boot catches her in the midsection. Being wrapped in her own weapon being held by the man, she had little place to escape to. 

 “Lesson two on Color of Armament; it can also be used to coat your body defensively.” he states as he bent down to pick his spear back up, it was Jackie’s turn to rebound off Kai’s chest though as they both slammed back to the steel floor it was a less padded landing, compared to his, as she rebounded off his muscled chest bouncing to a stop a foot or two away.  “Captain.” a voice intrudes over the combat and a woman with a shin length pink dress accented by a red bolero jacket states. Her hair is worn in a braid held in place by a pink ribbon.  “Yes Doctor?” is asked as the woman entered the battle area.  “I have that file you wanted.” she replied as Kai and Jackie started to recover.  “Good, bring it here.” But before the woman can fully enter Kai goes back on the offensive as he thinks that Amadeus is distracted, but the Lightning Lancer attack is neutralized by Brutus’ spear as he traps Kai’s arm on his shoulder. With the limb pinned in place he uses both ends of the weapon to batter Kai about his head and throat, several strikes later a boot sends Kai spiraling backward.

 “One moment Doctor.” is stated as the Grand Master pulled a stick of dynamite from his tied sweater.  “Is that?” but she didn’t have to asks, it releases a stark hiss from being lit by Amadeus’ cigarette, tossing it between the two Pirates he motions for the pink clad doctor to come over. Jackie’s eyes widen, this is why the room was completely steel, as not to be destroyed. The two dive away as it explodes, it was a weak blast, but the percussion off the room was enough to keep both disoriented so that the file can be handed over,  “Prepare the Infirmary Doctor, you’ll have two patients shortly.” is stated as the file is cracked open.  “Kaiser D. Winter, Weather Man.” is recited as he paced back and forth.

Jackie is the first to get back up, and she charges again with her spear. But like earlier Brutus merely stops the attack cold, this time with his foot. The Lance is jerked around and slammed to the surface of the training facility, then spinning over the head of the Lance the heel of his boot catches the female Pirate right on the chin sending her spinning back to the ground. Continuing with the spin he kicks the Lance from under his foot at Kai while he was getting back up, the trip up sends the Tempest Kid crashing back down on his well-developed chin.  “Can you be any more useless?” is asked as Brutus read more of Kai’s history aloud but mostly to himself,  “Same to you Roberts, you might want to transform.”~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 29, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
UC Ship*

---

That was intense. Moreso than what Xifeng usually did, and Edo found himself wondering just what the limit of Xifeng's devil fruit capabilities were; they didn't seem to have any apart from their lack of firepower or ranged offensive abilities. But then, she didn't exactly need any. In terms of stealth, she was almost as good as he was, only she had the benefit of her precognition-esque abilities. 

Sighing, Edo was momentarily speechless as he tried to form words for an answer. An awkward silence followed the vision. Eventually, the thief decided to settle on: "Ah...hm," He mumbled, scratching his head. "I'm sorry," Edo spoke quietly. "If that was painful for you." The phantom thief said finally, and another pause soon followed.

The moment of silence was, however, soon cut short as Edo felt a heavy pressure weigh down his shoulders, as his ever developing Colour of Observation Haki sensed the presence of an unfamiliar, and powerful individual appear on the ship. Among other things, he sensed the familiar spirits of Dianna, Jackie and Kai as well as the overwhelming force of the Templar commander who had appeared at the bar. 

There was a fight going on, he sensed that. Jackie and Kai against...him. What were they doing fighting him, though? He knew why Kai was fighting him; most likely out of some grudge, but why Jackie? Wasn't he her superior or something? And...another thing, the Commander wasn't doing anything apart from countering. Edo was sure that if he wanted to, he could easily kill both Kai and Jackie in a few quick movements or simply knock them out with the King's Haki. So why wasn't he?

He was curious, but...he had promised he wouldn't go onboard, and as a phantom thief, it was one of the unwritten codes of honour that he always keep his promises. However, soon the huge concentration of spiritual aura overwhelmed him slightly, as the 'vision' soon lost all clarity and fuzzed out. 

Picking up his top hat, Edo got up and made his way towards the direction of the door. "Something is happening on the upper deck," He said. "I'm going to check it out; we can continue this...discussion later."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

*Theo - The butterfly takes flight*

Theo was still asleep when Patrick was hurled towards him, but his expertly trained CoO made such trivial matters as sleep only a minor setback to his fighting. While still sleeping, he lifted his sword at the very last second, cutting Patricks feet clean off in an instant. Now, most people would be screaming in agony or feel his life flashing past him. But Patrick didn't. Instead, he swiped his sword swiftly towards Theo's legs, aiming for a retaliation. 

Too bad Theo was far above his league. Just as the sword was hitting the flesh of Theo's leg, Theo disappeared. *"It's quite odd how slowly alcohol makes me drunk, but it's how fast I become sober again that truly makes me special among drinkers around the world."* Theo said, standing a few feet behind Patrick. *"You should have stayed in that piece of driftwood like your fellow men, because I am really not the kind of guy you want to be on bad sidings with." *He looked down on his metal plated boots, and in between the metal platings, blood was seeping through.

*"So I suggest, kindly, that you scram."*

A deafening pressure made the atmosphere around the sunken ships become dangerously heavy. The few conscious crew members of Patrick begun foaming at their mouths, and the pirate captain himself started sweating like crazy. 

*"My drunk buddy over there have a tendency to take it easy on small-fries such as yourself, and his drunkard state is really not making him taking you any more serious. But I am different. If I see your face here again, missing feet will be the least of your problems."*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2012)

*Vergil.*

The smoke that Williams blew out at Vergil irritated his nose and made him briefly wave his book about to get rid of the offending air. He looked at Williams as he spoke with a curious look.

?Your assumption that I am going into a situation like this sight unseen is na?ve.? Vergil said coldly and looked at his book, 

?The wonderful thing about Law is the interpretation of the words. Entire court cases have been based around the definition of a single word. Even seemingly iron clad laws are questionable; most would agree that killing is wrong.? The pause that followed was accompanied with a look to Paulsgrave, ?Most. Yet, there are a myriad of circumstances whereby killing is completely legal.?

He stood face to face with the mad man and looked into his insane eyes with his own dead ones. ?You are powerful in your strength and your ever growing reputation. I suspect that the marines will likely take severe action against us in the future; but your power is not true power. This, is true power.? He held up the book to illustrate his meaning. 

?As for your nightingale, your intervention was unnecessary. If I were to die at her hands then so be it; but I would keep in mind that you are looking at a man that will have the entire world at his feet. Such a man would be more useful to you as an ally than a foe ? and more practical if he were alive than dead.? His words carried confidence and a calmness as the upcoming storm was growing ever closer.


*Jace.*

He kept his arms folded and looked up at the tanned and beautiful woman. He was approaching adolescence and was beginning to appreciate some of the finer qualities of women, but his child like mind still thought of them as icky. He stared at her breasts the entire time he talked to her.

?Hmph, damn just like that you wanna know my life history huh? Whatsit to you who I am?? he said in defiance and then proceeded to tell her who he was, ?I?m Badass Jace, Livio?s apprentice. Remember the name cos I?ll be the captain in no time.?

?Where am I from? I?m from the 7th ring of Hell! I?m the badass friend that gets all the women! Yeah! That sounds awesome.? Jace was clearly letting his imagination run wild now. He was a pirate! Fuck yeah! Though he swore around her, he didn?t swear at her ? he figured that was good enough for Livio

?As for why I?m here. Shiiiit, I?m here to kick some ass and find my par?? he stopped and looked at her breasts angrily. ?Who the fuck are you anyway? And what the fuck is that black thing beside you? And??

Just then a strange woman came aboard the ship, announcing that she meant them no harm. That?s, in Jace?s experience when they are sharpening the knife behind their back.

?Yeah fuck you and your dumbass glasses. Bitch ass four eyed bitch, why don?t you go off and fuck a horse.? Jace spat out. She didn?t have any cleavage so she wasn?t a lady.


*SSG*

Megumi looked up at the serious looking man and smiled as she bowed. She had just turned 14 and found this man to be quite attractive in her eyes. She was developing a little bit of a crush on him, but she remained as composed and graceful as ever, with only a slight red on her cheeks betraying her.

?The guild is quite terrible for Lohan. They surfaced in full force around 6 months ago. Since then they have made our lives unbearable. My family has had to endure the loss of a dear father and a beloved husband.? She looked to her mother who was lying on the bed asleep. The house was immaculate though it was exceptionally humble. The wooden floors seemed to shine, as did the fire place, and the stove. A quick glance as Megumi?s hands would tell that she was the one doing all the work. 

?No-one dares speak ill about the Guild. I believe the scene you witnessed from the townsfolk before was borne out of frustration and fear. They know that I am not a Guild member but they bear a deep resentment towards the people that have not only taken away their possessions but also the lives of loved ones. They control this city now but we all still live in hope that it will change one day. I do anyway.? Megumi stood and explained this with a perfect posture and her hands clasped gently in front of her. ?I would leave this island for it will only bring misery to you.? She added sadly.

?Speaking of which, what brings you here? Most tourists know the situation here and avoid Lohan at all costs. The Guild often targets new comers and they are either left with so little that they cannot leave the island or they are simply made to disappear.?



*Firecrackers!*


Jill grinned at Kent. She had had quite a lot of fun with him and he had quite a lot of fun with her. It was extremely enjoyable until the green eyed monster had literally come out and kissed Kent full on the lips with an ?ARRR! That be my woman!? Just as they were getting to the fun part. Perhaps one day she would try again with the Captain, she?d try to distract Jack with a shiny piece of gold or something.

She rolled her eyes at the thought; ?my woman? She belonged to no man, except perhaps Jim, but she viewed him more as a father that anything. Besides she had her suspicions about him ? he was always too smartly dressed.

There was another quite sexy and daring man in front of her now though. She loved that laid back fun loving side and the mysterious darker side. She shivered in anticipation of getting her hands and teeth and skin all over him. The bottle spun around and started to decelerate on the table. Jill looked directly at Doc as it was going and licked her lips and leaned over the table, sowing him the bountiful cleavage from her tank top.

There was a collective gasp as the bottle sat directly in the middle of Ral and a near naked chambermaid. Jill held the bottle and grinned

?Well now Doc, in a situation like this the game master has control. I can either make it so it stops at this wonderful sexy beast of a man.? She turned the bottle to Ral, ?Or this beautiful, blushing chambermaid, who seems to be eager to please. Is that right??

?Oh yes ma?am!? she giggled eagerly and blew a kiss at Doc.

?So, Doc, what would you do to have the bottle land on her? You don?t get something for nothing from me, loverboy!? Jill batted her eyelids playfully.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2012)

*Overkills!*

“One pump chump?” Dante looked at Heather angrily, “One of these days you’re gonna say….” Then he burst out laughing. “Ok I can’t do it. One pump chump? Haha – I think you might have me confused with a certain doctor.” He threw a thumb at Shinpachi.

“What?” the spectacled man said looking up from the wall as Tony and Kiya inspected it, edging a little closer to Tony

“Nothing, you were just made fun of. Usual thing.” Sougo said patting him on the back

“Yeeeah.” Shinpachi sighed. He then shuddered at Heather’s mention of human sacrifice. “R-really?”

“Oh yeah – actually despite Heather thinking I should be the one to be sacrificed, don’t they usually prefer virgins? So that also rules Heather out by a country mile.” Dante said waving his hand as he walked past the red haired woman. “To them you’re probably like the anti-christ.”

“What’s a virgin?” Mion asked blinking and still getting used to her new sense. Sougo was about to open his mouth as he had his hands ready to re-enact the act before he was smacked over the head by a slightly flustered Kiya. “Don’t even! I’ll explain to you in private ok?”

Mion nodded and then peered over Dude’s shoulder to see the golden beetle and tried to talk to it. “Oh….I can’t speak with them anymore either.” She said sadly just as Dude pressed his hand on the stone.

The entrance way slammed shut with a huge rock and Shinpachi ran towards it as it did so, trying to push on it. “It’s stuck!”

“That’s the least of our problems, look!” Kiya pointed up and huge spikes jutted out from the ceiling and it started to descend upon them 

“The ceiling is moving Anya sis!” Ike pointed up happily. 

“Shit! Looks like we’re doomed! I might as well cop a feel if we’re going out like that!” Dante said and grinned at Heather with his hands outstretched.

“Can you literally think of nothing else!” Heather shouted as he started to edge closer. Dante’s whole mindset was that if he was going out then he’d do it, whilst having a laugh.

Anya noticed a small hole on the side of the wall where the gold beetle had come out from. “I think one of us can crawl through it!”

“I’ll go!” Ike shouted happily and before anyone could stop him had squeezed his giant butt into the small opening. The ceiling was coming down on them ever closer as they heard Ike’s voice coming from somewhere.

“There are two levers here! Which one should I pull? Left or right?” Ike asked.

“Do any of them say anything?” Kiya asked as they started to duck to avoid the sharp spikes

“Sure!” Ike said 

“What?!” Sougo said, having realised his rocket launcher wasn’t working on the thick, hard stone

“I don’t know. I can’t read, silly.” Ike said giggling

“Ugh! I should have gone!” Anya facepalmed.

“So which one?”

“Uh….Left!” Sougo said

“Which one is left?”

“What?! Uh the one you don’t write with!”

“I can’t write silly!

*“Just any of them!” *they all shouted as they lay on the ground, the spikes merely centimetres away from their bodies. Dante was still crawling after Heather.

“OK!” Ike pulled a lever and the spikes suddenly retracted, the ceiling retracted and a hidden door opened. Ike once again proving that he was the luckiest man alive. He emerged through the door skipping. Sougo leaped up and pulled his rocket launcher on him as the rest of the Overkills jumped him.

“He’s not invincible any more!" Kiya said holding him down

“I know! Just one! I swear he’ll survive!” Sougo said almost frothing at the mouth.

 “Oh my that was quite scary!” Mion said walking next to Dude and Tony. She stared at the little creature that Dude had in his hands. “Take care of him. He seems quite scared.”

“See?! It’s a good name right!” Tony exclaimed triumphantly

The group carried a restrained Sougo to the next room. There were a bunch of letters on the ground and writing on the wall. 

“Puzzles. Ugh I hate puzzles.” Dante said.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2012)

*[Party Time, Firecracker|Love Pirate Joint Arc]​*​
[Doc’s Dilemma Deux ]​

A grin slipped about Doc’s features while he readjusted himself in his seat. From his feet strips of linen started to snake their way across the floor sliding between feet and pass chairs. That sly grin grew wider as the linen lifted high into the air around the partiers, though most were too drunk to realize what was truly going on. Jill and Ral didn’t have anyone across from them, so unlike the other guest they didn’t have the first clue as what was happening.  “My, my. What could I offer such a wonderfully stacked woman as you?” is asked as the linen twists into drill like points and begin to spin. Other guest red in the face with wine begin to laugh at the strange sight though a chill runs up Jill’s spine, she isn’t quite drunk enough yet to be completely oblivious, twisting she quickly turns but what was once there is no longer as Doc quickly collects himself.  “Problems?” is asked as she turned back to meet his pale yellow eyes.  “Ah yes, what ever could I offer you to help me over to that fine lady?” is stated, he may not be able to get Jill to put the bottle on the young lady, but with Doc’s stark sense of humor it’d probably hilarious to tongue Ral with a linen made cobra, not that he wouldn’t try to get with the willing young maid.                   .

As Doc spoke he pushed his hand into his chest it turning into linen as he did,  “Well, maybe you could join me and the young lady. A lil S&M action, if you will.” is offered which makes the chamber maid’s face blush dark beat red at the thought, small trickles of blood starts to form at the base of her nostrils.  “Or mayhaps, a trade is in order.” is offered as Doc pulled out a small thin flask,  “Did I hear you ask for nectar earlier?” is asked the flash is shook allowing the contents to slosh around. Kent a long time ago had ordered Doc to figure out how to make the stuff, and it took almost eight months, but he did succeed.  “So, what say you, maybe we could share a drink and the maid.” streams of blood erupt from the maid and she falls from her seat as Doc continued to tempt Jill with the flask, and yes. He has several more if need be. ~~

*[Even the Best Laid Plan Arc Start I Pt II]​*​
[The Gambit is thrown]​

[Samothraki, A Week Ago]

The crunching of the crushed tile stopped as Vergil made his last statement. The cigar clenched between his teeth bends as he bit a bitter grin. His gaze cutting back to the white haired swordsman, the usual insanity that swirled behind those crimson orbs is replaced by a stark, calm and steely gaze. No resolute would be more accurate,  “Those books fill your head with nonsense.” is stated as he fully turned to face Vergil, that perpetual grin that usually clung to his face like stink on a diaper fades to a scowl,  “History, law, faith and religion. They all have something in common.” is stated as Williams brought a hand to the cigar, a thick stream of smoke poured from his opened mouth as well as his nostrils.  “They are all decided by whomever wins. The drivel spit that the Nobility and the Government spin is only the truth because they overcame the Void Century.”, pulling a piece of paper from his vest he holds it to his lit cigar, it’s dried surface quickly catches up and ashes away.  “Good and evil are only words spun to define who your enemy is.” is stated as Williams allowed his hand to fall free.

 “When this world burns, it will be the victors that decide what is to be the truth and what is to be swept away to be never spoke of again be it Pirate, Marine or other, so no power isn’t in that bound tome of archaic knowledge that you hold so dear that you can play with and twist to your favor.” is gruffly stated as the cigar is planted back between his teeth, turning Williams begins to walk away again,  “No, true power is the virus that is humanity, their fear can turn a lamb into a lion.” ~  

[Present, the Maelstrom]

“Sir, they come up on our aft, we cannot swamp them.” A low pirate yells over the roar of the rest of the crew. * “They are planning to board us, well more than likely.”* Steelshanks states looking at the Marine emblem as it flapped in the breaking wind,  “So it seems, get the crew battle ready, let them board us.” ~~

*[The Trouble with the Templar]​*​
[The Unexpected Guest, Xifeng]​
 “My, aren’t you a foul mouth little boy.” the woman states, her hands falling on her hips, there was a sternness about her posture that spoke volumes her voice did not and even Jace was taken back. Probably memories from his early life,  “Well.” is stated as she started to move about the deck,  “I don’t expect you to believe our intentions, if you don’t want us here I will not force you to allow us to stay, though I do caution the Marines are starting to move because of one of our agents and Captain Winter.” ~

[Below Deck]

Xifeng lets out a small giggle and cupped her mouth so it wasn’t quite as obvious. Reaching below the table she presses a small red button that triggered the large heavy door that led to the clinic to rumble back open as the thief stood as to make his way back to the upper portion of the ship.  “Do be on your best behavior Moonlight Magician; Mrs. Amadeus can be quick to turn someone over her knee.” is stated with a playful snip and wink, though it may be confusing to Edo that she didn’t call him by name. But being that un-informal will force the Templar to have to do their own research to discover his identity. ~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 29, 2012)

*Atlant Island/The UC Ship*

Dapper awoke from his fantasy just moments after Xifeng had left with Edo. *"Huh? Where'd they go?"* Ten had been holding Dapper since his little 'display' and dropped him to the deck when he regained consciousness. "Edo needed to ask her some questions, evidently."

Dapper pulled himself back up and rubbed his head before looking back up at Ten. *"I don't see Kai."*

"He left to confront that Brutus person. I doubt he'll last very long. Should we assist him?"

*"Nah..."* Dapper said with a shrug. 

Out of nowhere, a massive amount of haki culminated on the ship. Ten turned around, immediately getting into a fighting stance as a bespectacled woman now stood on the deck of the ship. 

*"Who is..."* Dapper had only just registered the woman when she seemed to casually approach Adora and her dog. The woman seemed generally quite calm and downright harmless, at least from what Dapper could see. The woman introduced herself as Sheira Brutus. 

As she explained her intentions, Ten lowered her defenses, while Dapper approached her himself. *"This ship is fine enough under our protection. But perhaps you can answer some of my questions. Just what is going on on this island right now, and what do the Templar have to do with it?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Alessandra LeSwann lay immobile upon a gurney, unable to move, unable to speak. She was somewhere deep within the bowels of the _Maelstrom_, in a dimly lit room stained with dried blood. Countless IV's protruded from her arm, connected to all manner of sinister looking contraptions. She wanted to scream. In the end all she could muster were the lazy tears that trickled down her cheeks. I used to be a Queen, she thought. It seemed like a lifetime ago. Now her existence was defined by the whims of a demon. A man skipped into her view, humming a tune under his breath. He had disheveled brown hair and an unkept beard with streaks of gray. Dark circles blossomed under his roving bloodshot eyes. His rumpled labcoat, which had once been an immaculate white, was now stained a mixture of pale pink and crimson. Gold spectacles hung loosely over the bridge of his nose, the lenses cracked. 

Dr. Niles Hawthorne stood over her and sighed, muttering under his breath. He produced a cigarette and lighter from his rumpled lab coat. "Smoking isn't proper in an operating room. Don't you dare light that thing!" he suddenly cried out in a prissy voice, snapping his head to the side. "FUCK YOU!" he growled at himself. "I want a smoke!" His body spasmed as he tried to light the cigarette, hands trembling violently. "GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY HEAD!" With great effort he lit the cigarette. A sense of relief seemed to wash over him as he took a long drag and exhaled. He looked down at Alessandra as if noticing her for the first time. "And how is your royal highness?" he asked amiably. He shook his head and slapped his forehead. "Ah, that's right you can't speak." He took another drag before digging the lit cigarette against her thigh and flicking it away. Alessandra didn't so much as flinch. "Can't feel anything either."   

The walking corpse of a woman in a tattered nurse's outfit carted in a tray filled with gleaming surgical tools, each instrument more terrifying than the next. He turned towards Alessandra and smiled.  "Do you like my nerve paralyzing agent?" he asked her, while perusing the instruments. "Let's put it to the test." In the end he chose a simple scalpel. Alessandra's eyes widened with horror as he went to work.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2012)

*Firecrackers!*

Jill laughed and cocked her head prettily towards Doc, she sighed. “Ah, if only we could do something about Jack you and me could have one helluva wild night.” She said.

“OK!” she put the bottle towards the maid, “But! I think it’s only fair that you pose for a women’s edition of Firecracker Filth as penalty for using your devil fruit powers! I want at least 5 photos!” She made up that rule, “Mine don’t count cos otherwise you’d be playing with Jim and you know I think he has a thing for you.” 

“I do not!” Jim shouted at her in her head “And even if I did, don’t go announcing it so casually!”

“Hehe.” She laughed. “Right you son of a bitch. You, me, maid, nectar, camera in that room! 7 minutes! Go!”

She got up after adjusting herself a little and grabbed the maid by the hand and lifted her over her shoulder, with her bum facing outwards, which was given a little smack

“Ah! We’re actually going to…” she was clearly flustered, embarrassed, excited and nervous at the same time - all shown by a face that looked like it was going to explode in a fountain of pheromones and blood.

“Hey I didn’t make the rules” She had, “I can’t change them.” She could. She threw the woman into the room and pounced like a wild jungle cat. A few seconds later her top went flying out after which she briefly came out and yanked Doc into the room with a playful grin, before slamming the door shut. 

*7 minutes later.*

Jill came out of the room, her lipstick smeared and a curtain over her body. She picked up her top, put it on without showing the goods and sat back down after fixing her hair. The chambermaid ran out, with a strange walk, and was clearly favouring her derriere. Doc was still to come out.

“Right! My turn!” she rolled the dice and her eyes lit up when she had to drink again. “Haha oh Nectar, how I’ve missed you! Hey you coming out!?” she shouted at Doc as she drank.

What exactly happened in that room would stay in there and only Doc would know if he had been scarred for life or had a memory he would never forget.

Jill looked around and realised everyone was near enough naked and some were in their full birthday suit. “Hmm. We need a different game.”

With a devilish grin she picked up a plate of trifle and slammed it into Ral’s face. "Oh my, you look a trifle messy!" she said taking a big finger full of cream and licking her index finger suggestively, after which she threw some mashed potato at Kent, “Food fight!!” she shouted before getting pelted in the face with a pie.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 30, 2012)

Atlant Island 

UC & Wreckers

The Sheira

Previously

"Hmmm." Progress had been slow, real slow because both of them just kept trying to kill him and barely listened to his teachings on Haki. No surprise with Kai the Oblivious and Jackie the feraltastic but very slowly something interesting had started to come to the surface. 

Behind him, a large shadowy form rose to it's feet and snarled viciously, a lesser man would've trembled in fear but Amadeus was merely curious, something monstrous had just awakened. To his front though something mindless had just awakened and a thunder like roar seemed to shake the ship as it collided with the King's Haki that was filling the room. 

"It looks like we're getting somewhere." He mused as the two ferals pounced on their target.....

Recently

"Oi, haven't you seen enough of me already." She snapped from her hospital bed to her hated rival, Kaiser the Foolish first of his name. Apparently she didn't care much for the way he was looking at her from his hospital bed. Here in the medical ward the two were being patched up and the Templar skill and resources showed in how relatively uninjured they looked despite being pounded for hours at an end by the titan that was Amadeus. "Felt up enough as well, now that I think of it." She added, as she placed her hands on her chest to accent her point. Kai did his part, as his eyes followed those hands and what they covered. 

He wanted to punch her, but he was also a seventeen year old male and certain things could hypnotize him like that. Though he was mostly staring at her because he still had a score to settle with her. 

"If you would stop pointing those things at me and get them out of my face for once." He grumbled and tossed the pitcher of water he was drinking from, favoring it over the glass he was given. "Damn Pussy keeps using her sexuality as a weapon against me!" He had enough, and as Jackie smashed the projectile away, both of them got ready to go another round. This made like twenty seven or something? In one day? 

These two just rubbed each other the wrong way, for Kai it was how she reminded him of his mother. Also for some reason he thought that she would make a great Ex-wife. The idea of that in combination with reminding him of his mother pissed him off, even more so. He had some mommy issues.

For Jackie, well Kai could only guess it was some kind of sexual frustration in combination with PMS. He was too damn sexy for his own good, not even this crazy cat lady could escape the clutches of his sex appeal. Jackie just needed to get over herself already.

Before another fight could break out though, the rumblings in the distance that they hadn't been paying attention to now sounded a lot closer and clearer. It sounded like all hell had broken loose. "Kiddo, time to get going." Livio was leaning against the door post. "Let's check on the others and what's going on."

The UC captain duo accompanied by Jackie headed up deck and there together with Dianna and Amadeus they saw that Atlant was set ablaze. Fights were taking all over the place and with both of the crews scatttered all over the place they couldn't help but wonder if any of their nakama were caught in this mess somewhere.

It was hard to figure out where to begin, but purple lightning bolt that struck near the grabbed the attention of the two Ds. Kai especially, with his connection to the weather it was like smacking him in the face with a gauntlet.

"Challenge accepted Logia fuck!" Not that he didn't care about the wellbeing of his crew, or of the 'love of his life' Adora but he was capable of only one thought at a time and right now that one track mind was fully focused on Fluck, he didin't even seem to care about the civil war that had broken out. With a gust of wind, he was gone. 

"The boy has got a death wish, after what he just went trough he's now going for a rematch with a warlord." Dianna sighed heavily and turned to her captain. Turned out a Jackie shaped vacuum was all that was left behind as she had taken off so fast.  

Presently

Fluck and Larissa had drawn them here, and with both of the crews now here it looked like their plan had worked perfectly. Atlant was torn apart but here at palace courtyard three outside factions stared each other down. On their way here, they had to fight their way trough the two warring Atlant factions but no notable obstacle had been in their way and the Red Star mercenary faction were even under the orders to let them pass, and even try and funnel the pirates towards the tower. Their commander was hoping to let them do all the work and bring down that damned tower.

UC & Wreckers VS Fluck & Larissa......START!


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 31, 2012)

*Atlant Island*

Dapper fowned when Sheira stated that she didn't know what was going on on the island either. However, it made sense that they wanted to prevent this agent from any harm. Dapper was somewhat caught off-guard by her next question. In truth, he had heard of the Templar from Bannon, but for fear of it damaging the man's reputation as a marine, he couldn't use his name. 

*"Research mostly. I do a lot of reading. I've found at least a couple notes that mention the Templar, but until now I'd assumed they weren't active anymore."*

As Dapper conversed with Sheira, Ten had disappeared into the lower deck of the ship. Indeed, the Unnamed Crew's presence here was seeming more and more like it was orchestrated by some currently unknown entity. What's more, this wasn't helping Ten get closer to her goal, to find Martell's laboratory. 

_"Things have become complicated."_ Ten thought to herself. _"It seems I will need to keep up this charade a bit longer."_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 31, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
UC Ship*

---

Edo made his way quickly to the top deck, stealthily under the cover of the shadows. Everybody but Xifeng, Kai and Livio seemed to be there, and there was another unknown but powerful presence there. Reaching inside his jacket, Edo produced his card gun and loaded it up with more ammo.

Reaching the deck, Edo remained hidden in the shadows of the staircase, and guiding it with Haki [*Colour of Observation*] he shot out a single lone card onto the deck, skimming it past the Templar agent's head, and hitting the wall behind her. 

"Hm?" The woman arched an eyebrow and removed the card from the wood, examining it carefully. "To what do I owe the honour of the Kaitou Kid's presence? Have you come to steal from us?"

While the crew and the Templar woman's attention were focusd on the card, Edo had already managed to stealthily place himself next to Dapper, with gun still trained on the woman. Smiling, he answered her question: "My presence here is of little concern to you, madame. I am a friend of the crew, and while I'm quite aware that you're also not an enemy, I'm going to ask you the same question; what are you here for?" He asked, tipping over his top hat with one hand, and chanelling Haki to his gun.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2012)

*[A Line Crossed, Atlant Island]​*​
[Those that Dare, The Phantom Thief and Sheira]​

Sheira?s brow furrowed as she looked at the weapon that was now leveled on her, she?d rather have continued her conversation with the intrepid owl. But now she was confronted with a fool and his toy. Shaking her head she pulled the hand still holding the card to her forehead,  ?Seems that everyone has questions today.? is muttered, the hand that was still placed on her hips firmly clamps down on the belt she is wearing.  ?I have a question young man.? is stated while she allowed the hand on her hand to fall level with Edo?s card gun.  ?Do you think it wise to level your weapon on a person you?ve never met before?? just as the question is posed a dark red light burns brightly from just beneath Sheira?s lab coat, just centimeters from her clenched hand. 

Across the harbor a low rumbling can be heard, but it came from the Oerba not the Sheira and a thick column of black smoke fires high into the sky, plumes of red and orange accenting the thick blackness. Seconds later the Unnamed Ship rocks with a heavy force as a black stinging fog rolled across the ship?s deck. Below still in her clinic Xifeng sweat drops, Edo must have done something stupid? his uncouth way of questioning has just got him into some major trouble and she would promptly stay put. Crossing one leg over the other she pulls a piping cup of tea to her lips. Above, through the smoke and soot a crimson band lights up and rises to the height of twenty-three feet and a twelve and a half foot sword whips the smoke to the side. Before Edo as the thief turned to face it was a large mechanized monstrosity. Echoes of a time long pass, a war machine now tempered for the cause of the Templar.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ovrkil 
Templar Juggernaut 
No Bounty, but strength comparable to 
137,498,000



*[Atlant Island, UC Crew|Wrecker Joint Arc]​*​
[The Downward Spiral Toward the Tower]​

[Sheira Clinic]
A clenched fist shattered the pitcher that was aimed for Jackie?s head as she deflected it. But in her reaction she also explodes the contents of the pitcher and a mist of water rains down on her. In the light of the clinic her naked body now sheens, this was better than a wet t-shirt contest and Kai?s expression reflected his thoughts and that irked the pissed off pussy even more and a large vein pushes the skin up on her forehead as she started to pull herself form the hospital bed. Round 27-30, Dianna lost count, was about to start and in a room where Jackie could make use of all the sharp and shiny medical equipment. But before the two could start World War III Dianna pulled Jackie back down into the bed, though even if she didn?t make her move the sounds of war above deck would have as all heads turn toward the ceiling, whatever was going on up there was closer now than it ever was. That Livio character just happened to be at the door as the sounds were getting closer, his suggestion was to go up and check it out, and Jackie couldn?t agree more.

She needed to get out of the same confined space with Kai?s ego, it was almost suffocating.  ?Ub, ub, ub. Where do you think you?re going?? is snapped, Dianna?s hand lands on Jackie?s shoulder as she started to follow the two.  ?If you?re going topside, then you?re getting dressed.? is added, Jackie?s attention is quickly pulled to her body, she had almost forgotten that she was stark naked. Rolling her eyes she turns,  ?My clothing is shredded, do you have any spare?? is asked,  ?I may have something.? is stated as the pink clad woman walked into the room. In her possession was a small box. The Wrecker?s eyes narrow and she walks over to the nurse, flipping the top open she sees two garments a lot like she wore all the time.  ?These look like the same sports cloths that I wear all the time.? is huffed as she lifted the sports top from the box. 

 ?Oh, they are a lot more special then you run of the mill athletic clothing, they should expand with your transformations.?,  ?And I?ve retrieved your blue Sari.? ~

[Topside, the Sheira]

Jackie pulls her head to the skies and takes in a deep breath, there was much death on the air and it brought her hairs on end, that predatory sense started to tingle. But where oh where to start, Kai probably sensed it before Jackie did, but not by a long shot, her feral senses picks up on the electricity building in the air and her head snaps toward the portion of the heavens the charge was building as a purple bolt of lightning cracks toward the ground. As it strikes the courtyard of the Tower a rumble of thunder ripples through the skies,  ?Challenge accepted Logia Fuck? the boy was brash and with a gust of wind he was well on his way to face down the warlord a second time in less than twenty four hours.  ?The boy has a death wish? Dianna turns to her captain and her voice trails.  ?after what he went? through he?s now going for.? where Jackie was standing just to her back, a void stands and a dotted outline of a woman can be briefly seen.  ?a rematch with a warlord?. FUCK.? a crimson hue fades as Dianna goes after her Captain. ~~

[Tower Courtyard]

Jackie kneels atop the wall that surrounds the Courtyard, the Lance tightly held in her left hand and pressed flush against the stone.  ?If you insist on fight Captain, I want you to read this.? is snapped as a sepia file is pushed in Jackie?s face.  ?What, get that out of my face.? is bit back, but Dianna would have nothing of it.  ?It?s what the Templar has on Fluck and Larissa.?. Jackie?s jade eyes cut toward one of the few people that she considers a friend.  ?I?m not stupid Dianna, I know who they are and what they are capable of.? is replied,  ?Last time, I was too pissed to realize anything.? is added as the woman readjusted her stance to get a better view. 

 ?Dianna, we have to be careful in this fight, if I go into that form I went into earlier, I want you to keep major distance between you and me.?,  ?How will I know before hand, wait you want me to fight with you?!? is almost exclaimed.  ?Don?t worry, you?ll know. And yes my friend, you aren?t good in a prolonged fight, I?ll open the opposition up and you make a quick strike.? is replied and a grin slipped across Dianna?s lips.  ?We?ll chip away at their defenses and take them down via strike and counter strike.? ~~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 1, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
UC Ship*

---

An interesting question, but Edo saw it coming. Unwavering, Edo shrugged as he lowered his weapon slightly: "A good question, madame. But I could ask you the same: do you consider it wise to approach a woman who is a part of an organization, who, moments ago was still your enemy, completely unarmed despite having little knowledge of them?"

He grinned, noticing that she had just pressed a button hidden underneath her coat. Aye, today surely was not his day. But if it came to a fight, Edo was more than capable of holding his own. He was a thief, but a thief couldn't always purely rely on skill and stealth; there were times when violence became a necessity. As the ship rocks under the force of the emerging giant, Edo launches himself in a graceful acrobatic jump onto the sails, out of the robot's immediate range. 

This, admittedly, was out of Edo's expectations. The Unnamed Crew's lack of subtlety and penchant for raising cain must have rubbed off on him during the month they spent together. But, Edo wasn't going to drop his poker face quite yet. "Madame," Edo began. "Are you Templars always so quick to resort to violence? Can we not have this discussion quietly and peacefully?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2012)

*Firecracker/Love Pirates Joint Arc*

It was fun, it was fun and weird how things were so random during a party. Moments ago Ral was enjoying himself playing with that bottle and now he had his face hid by trifle, thing that was smashed against his face by the seductive woman who apparently was by far the soul of the party. In a way a food fight would benefit him since plenty of people would start to feed him without the red-haired pirate having to move a finger, on the other hand the food that doesn't get to his mouth would hit him representing a challenge for the D., and like any other man, it was amust for him to be the winner if a food fight is unleashed. He had to decide between stuffing his mouth with aliment or start to waste food...the alcohol in his system started to do its job making the first mate to reach a conclusion.

" Food fight!!! "his hands extended and reached two big plates from the table. One of them had soup, one which smell was so strong even he was not able to touch it; the second one, well, he got rid of the plate and instead grabbed the entire turkey that at some point lied there. Without any warning he threw the green liquid of the plate and by the way knocking out the servant it hit, following , his hand took apart one leg of the turkey which he bit before hurling the rest of the dead bird at a couple of ladies and gentlemen. The strength of the shot managed to take out one man and two girls. Ral tore another piece of meat with his mouth.

" I have an idea... the one to hit Jill gets her bra...if she's wearing one. "

The young man proposed before taking the bottle of whiskey and drinking half of it in one drink.

" Whoever finds Doc's pants can-..."

Ral stopped in his tracks, his eyes staring at the emptiness while everyone had their attention on him, one two three...ten seconds passed and there was no answer from the devil fruit user, weird sounds started to come from him and then a bubble appeared from his nose.

" Zzzz...Zzzz " 

*" HE IS SLEEPING!?!?! "*

*plop!*

" ...And that is how I kicked Kent's ass the first time we met. "

He spoke at last having no idea of what he was saying before nor with the rest of people in the party knowing what he was talking about.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 2, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Dangerous]​
Mito snapped out of her panicked state as soon as she heard what Mari said. There was something in her head that clicked. Like the missing piece of the puzzle found its place and showed the entire picture.

*"It's him!"* she yelled, even louder then she had been shouting at her father. *"For the love of friendship, how have I not seen it?! How else could the factions anticipate our every try of finding them? And among our friends here at the castle, he has always been the one to never really open up. Oh how can I not have seen this before?"* Mito was stressed now, and with good reason.


In the streets of Perdition Kingdom:

The Simillian representative is holding a den den mushi, and the sound of the Amparian representative can be heard from the odd snailed phone. "Blue Leader, the Amparian faction is ready. They are armed and standing by on the south side."

"Roger that Red Leader, the Simillian factions are almost ready and we are in place at the north side, out of the prying eyes of the Smillian _royal_ family." The Simillian  said with a sarcastic  voice at the "royal".

Back at the Simillian Castle:

Mito is sitting by her father now, discussing heavily. Mari on the other hand, have been quiet for a while now. You see, over the 7 months, her emotional sense has been honed to great heights, and she have been using  the last half an hour now trying to understand the change in emotion occuring outside the castle. 

"Mito." she finally speak, looking at her seriously. "There is some kind of turmoil happening in the streets. A strong bloodlust. And trust me, I know bloodlust when I feel it."

Back in the streets:

"Red Leader?"

"Yes, Blue Leader?"

"Advance."


----------



## Gomu (Aug 2, 2012)

His arms were crossed as he stood with deep thoughts surrounding him taking hold and grasping what could be the understanding of the situation. He slowly pressed his hand against his head and waited for what could be considered a very likely destructive turn of events if what he thought was correct. With a calm turn of his head towards the same direction of which he began to hear footsteps.

On this clouded day, it would begin that everything and anything could happen. Hiro's eyebrow arose as he took his time to look at the soldiers. "You boys better be ready." Hiro watched as they seemed to be confused at his words. "Those footsteps, like a herd of animals charging, it's not a stampede... though someone may get crushed." His body made a complete turn forward as he frowned. "I knew this wasn't going to be amusing... get the soldiers ready, this will be a war." There they came in the long distance as they marched onward with their vast weapons ready for battle. The rival faction came.

_'I know she asked for no bloodshed but...'_ A sweat drop appeared as he listened to the loud thunderous walking of the soldiers. "That won't be possible." Hiro's arm began to slowly change color as the new battle would finally begin. A battle that would shake the very foundation of this island. He only stared as he was ready to prove himself to be strong. When faced with adversity the only thing Hiro could do was look it in the face and fight with all his might. That's what he was going to do with this battle, no holding back...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2012)

*Firecracker Pirates*​
The Simillians launched the first attack, and began advancing at a dangerous rate.

The problem the Amparans faced was that their area of the island covered too much ground. The Simillians were very concentrated in their tower, but the Amparans had a whole town to protect and the numbers on each side were about even.

"Keep a lookout for the Love Pirates!" Kent shouted as he picked up a refrigerator and threw it at some Simillian mercenaries. "Anyone sees those fuckers I want to know immediately!"

The Firecracker Pirates were spread out across the entire island, bolstering the Amparan defenses tenfold. Clemens stayed close to Kent mostly, using her teleportation abilities to carry his orders all across the island. 

Of course, most of Kent's orders boiled down to "hit the bastards" or "hit the bastards harder", but it was the thought that counted. Kent was tearing a swath a mile wide in the Simillian attackers but it wasn't enough - the Love Pirates seemed to be wherever the Firecrackers weren't, and the battle stayed locked in a stalemate.

Finally, the horns sounded for a brief pause in the action. Kent and his crew regrouped in the main Amparan camp. "Now I don't want to spoil too much..." Kent told the Firecrackers, "But the little dude and I cooked up a pretty nefari-moose plot. It's probably gonna blow your minds. No, not like that Jill. Fuck you and fuck Bridget."

"I d-don't understand..."

But Kent wasn't paying attention to Bridget, a turn of events that surprised nobody. Instead he was watching the Royal Advisor, N. Mare, who nodded at the Pirate Captain beneath his rags.

"Alright, everyone shut up, it's happening." Kent shot a thumbs up to N. Mare, who vanished into the crowd, trailing a barely visible smoke.

Kent pulled himself up onto a makeshift podium, rubbing his hands together.

"AMPARANS!"

The crowd of Amparan soldiers and mercenaries looked up at Kent warily.

"Many of you might recognize me," Kent said to the crowd. "I'm Kent motherfucking Altira, one of the most dangerous pirates on the Grand Line! And this, is my crew!" He motioned towards the Firecrackers. "We have been working our asses off to keep you guys alive through the day! We've been fighting along side you! Shared kills with you! Spilled blood with you!"

The other Firecrackers began noticing a change in the crowd. They seemed unusually enthralled, leaning forward to make sure they caught every word of Kent's speak. Nobody whispered amongst themselves, nobody bent down to tie their shoe, nothing.

"And where has the Royal Family been?" Kent asked the crowd. "Holed up in their castle, "tending" to your High King!" Kato had taken a severe wound to the chest while singlehandedly assaulting a heavily fortified Similian position, forcing the rest of the Royal Family to retreat to make sure he was alright. "Let me ask you, Amparans, why do you follow the Royal Family? Is it because they are courageous? Would courageous men and women retreat after the merest flesh wound?!"

*"NO!"* Roared the crowd.

"Would a courageous Queen argue publicly for an end to the war, like Queen Miranda has done?!"

*"NO!"*

"Would a courageous High King harbor a secret love for the Simillian Queen Mito?!" Kent shouted. 

The crowd went crazy. Stomping their feet, shouting, screaming, looking like they could tear out Kato's throat with the sheer force of their hatred.

"HE WOULD NOT!" Kent shouted, spreading his arms wide. "AMAPRANS! THROW OFF THE COWARDICE AND HYPOCRISY OF THE ROYAL FAMILY! MAKE ME YOUR HIGH KING! MAKE MY CREW, MY COURAGE BROTHERS AND SISTERS, YOUR KINGS AND QUEENS! MAKE US, THE FIRECRACKERS, YOUR NEW ROYAL FAMILY!!!"

The coup was quick and bloodless. The crowd, frenzied by Kent's speech and a liberal dose of N. Mare's special mixes, swarmed the Royal palace with a vengeance. The Royal Family, having heard of the approaching mob, slipped out a secret entrance and ran to the only people on the island that could protect them from Kent's wrath - the Simillians and their new Love Pirate Allies. 

"Alright," said High King Kent, first of his name. He was flanked by his Kings and Queens and backed by his new army. They stood in front of the Simillian tower, ready for war. "Let's do this thing."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 2, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC

Tower Courtyard 

Amidst all the strife that took place on Atlant island this courtyard stood out like a sore thumb, it was ironic that it was this courtyard claimed by Fluck that was the eye of storm as he was usually at the heart of chaotic events. It was probably his partner's influence, Larissa, the Orderwoman. The duo stood back to back, with time being an issue they wouldn't be playing around this time. 

The white haired Chaos Meister faced the direction where The Unnamed Crew came from, Livo and Kaiser led the party and while the former calmly inspected his gear before he would need to make use of it in this epic battle, the other UC captain was stretching. Because he was sensible like that, he would do that during nights as well right before he would attempt to join Adora in bed.

It had been a while since this happened, the whole of Kaiser's band of lovable idiots and statuesque concubines (TM) fighting alongside like this. Mostly because Kai had this tendency to lose track of his crewmates, Adora was more of a lover than a fighter (Just ask Kai) and Xifeng had this tendency to be all illusive. It was largely due to this fortune teller that the crew came out in full force like this, her cards told her this was a necessity to defeat the evil forces at work here in the tower but the first hurdle would be these two monsters.

The Templar training had done little to diminish his confidence, as Kai was the first to step forward. "You guys can handle the girl, I'll take out the Logia Fuck."

"We'll just see how it goes." Livio completed the vanguard of this pirate army, if Kai's training had been anything like his he probably stood some kind of chance but the Techie was confident this would require a team effort and probably a boat load of luck. The Weatherman should prove to be an adequate distraction at least. "We'll test the waters for ya'll." He shot a glance back at the middle group that consisted out of Dapper, Ten and finally Xifeng.

In the back was the trio of Jace, Adora who were seated on the horned sheepdog collosus appropriately named Mr. Tinkles.

Facing Larissa The Wrecker delegates arrived. Jackie took the lead as a Dianna nervously swallowed from behind her captain. "Be sure to keep your eyes of me for a change Tempest Tyke." Fluck may be her primary target at this point, Kai was still on her to do list. 

"You can suck it, Pussy!" The two glared daggers at another, firing of flurries of obscenities and unfriendly gestures. 

A few sweatdrops fell, it seemed more likely those two would pounce each other again and completely forget about something as insignificant as a Warlord to vanquish. Kai blamed her Zoan DF, she was obviously in heat and couldn't resist the chiseled perfection that was Adora's plaything. "If you flash me again I'll spank you!" He warned her to keep her clothes on for a change. "Unless you're into that, then I will choke you!"

Livio couldn't help himself and leaned over to whisper something in the ear of his buddy.

"What?" Kai visibly shuddered. "That's way creepy!" If you managed to gross him out, you had to be a serious deviant. "I'll think of something else while I kick some purple lightning Logia ass." Yes, he believed Fluck's element was purple lightning..... Whatever that was. "Freddy V. Flapjack prepare to be struck down by The Sky Emperor!" Could it be? He got like one or maybe two letters right, there was a hope for him yet!


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 3, 2012)

Fluck and Larissa had finished their conversation mere moments before the two crews arrived. Through a series of unplanned events, the duo had come to become regarded as enemies by the two crews. However, this was in fact a welcome development for Fluck and Larissa, even though they were the only ones who were aware of that fact. It made what they had planned much easier to achieve.

"Oh, it's you again," Fluck said lazily, addressing Kai. His nonchalance was rather at odds with the fact that he had manipulated Kai's path so that he would enter this courtyard. The Shichibukai glanced towards his right, but Larissa was, as he had expected, no longer there. She had moved to engage the other crew who were led by the Sabertooth Zoan.

"We've never formally addressed each other, have we? I'm Fluck C. Zvergher, otherwise known as the 'Chaos Meister'. I'm also currently one of the Seven Warlords of the Sea. Well, truth to be told the position is kind of a pain, but let's get along," Fluck said, smiling as he turned his attention to the rest of the Unnamed Crew. 

It went without saying that Kai had no intention of doing that whatsoever.

"Wind Step!" Kai bellowed. He charged at Fluck with blazing speed, but the Shichibukai merely looked at his opponent with an empty expression. A slight gust of wind formed out of air, and brushed against Kai's body. It was not a forceful strike by any means, but it was enough to completely alter his course of movement, preventing him from getting near Fluck. 

"Chaos Gun," Fluck announced. He pointed at Kai with his index finger and fired a triangle mass of purple energy at the Weatherman as he flew by erratically. Unlike the incident at the bar, Fluck was fighting seriously now. He had to, in order to achieve his goal. Honestly, this was a fairly convoluted method, but it was also his only chance. Otherwise, the fate of Atlant Island would surely not be a pleasant one.

The purple energy inexplicably seared Kai's arm with unexplainable heat. This was yet another product of entropy, but Kai clearly had no understanding of that. In the first place, he lacked any kind of accurate knowledge regarding his opponent's powers.

"I know that you're hot-headed and fighting intelligently isn't your style, but you should pay more attention to your opponent, you know? You can't use your own abilities effectively if you don't have the necessary knowledge," Fluck instructed as Kai growled from the scorching pain.

The Weatherman seemed to understand that his 'Wind Step' was no longer a reliable ability, however, and opted to approach Fluck by foot instead. His physical speed was certainly impressive as well, and he closed the gap between them in an instant, swinging his fists at the Chaosman. Fluck ducked and rolled across the battlefield, haphazardly dodging each strike at the last moment - a clear sign that he was abusing his Chaotic Probability. It was simply proof that Kai's physical skills were at such a high level that Fluck had to do that, even if Fluck himself had physical capabilities far below that even that of an average pirate's. 

The relentless onslaught continued, and finally, the Shichibukai stumbled against the hem of his cloak. It was not unreasonable. Chaotic Probability was not an ability that worked forever. Eventually, even an event that had a low chance of happening would occur. Kai had more than enough experience to sense that this was a chance he had to seize against such an opponent. 

"Lightning Lancer!" he yelled. Thick, vivid yellow bolts of electricity coiled around and coated his fist as he went in for the kill.

Despite Kai's great combat sense, if one were to compare fighting experience, it is obvious that Fluck, as a Shichibukai, far outranked Kai in such an aspect. Therefore, it is just as self-evident that such an experienced fighter would know how to cover up his own weaknesses in combat. 

"Entropyllar."

Fluck had done nothing that was visible to the casual observer. Yet, a colossal mass of purple energy erupted forth from the Chaosman's feet in a 20-foot radius, as he ejected the destructive entropy that formed his very being. Kai, who was mere inches away from connecting his attack, was definitely caught within the radius of the blast. 

"Here's another tip. Logias can generate their attacks without any kind of stance or movement, so openings that would affect other warriors don't apply to them," Fluck advised kindly.

He turned and addressed the rest of the Unnamed Crew.

"I highly suggest that you fight alongside with your captain. Otherwise, I can't guarantee that he won't be pulverized into little bits by me."


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 3, 2012)

Larissa placed her right hand on the handle of her katana as she observed the woman before her. Truth be told, it had actually been quite awhile since she had last had a decent fight. Fluck was usually the one who had to flex his prowess. Unlike most other swordsmen, Larissa had little interest in the joy of battle, and she was not motivated by the idea of martial excellence that was embodied in the position of 'World's Strongest Swordsman' either. Her training was simply part of the daily routine that had been ingrained in her since her youth in Nihon.

It was a routine that Larissa had repeated continuously for ten years. Her movements were no different from that of a gear or a cog's, forced to move in a singular, unceasing fashion. In a way, it was no exaggeration to say that this monotony came to define her very being. 

That was why she owed Fluck, who had broken such a monotony, her life. For it was a life that would not have been worth living without his existence. And yet, her debt was repaid in the same stroke, for he could not live without her, either. Like light and shadow, they had to exist together.

Fluck had helped her break free from those unchanging days, but they still faced numerous challenges in their travels. Strength was necessary in order to overcome such trials, and that was why Larissa's training was one of the only things that remained out of the daily routine that she had so desperately sought to escape from.

That was a rather roundabout way of explaining the situation, but in short - Larissa, who never neglected her training, was in no way handicapped by her recent lack of participation in battles. Her swordplay had always depended only on endless, unceasing practice.

_"Pleased to meet you. I am Shiragami Larissa - The 'Law of the World', and First Mate of the World Pirates. I understand that you have a grudge against Fluck, but we have decided that it would be more efficient if we fought you separately. Well, I'm hope that it won't be too much of a problem,"_ Larissa addressed Jackie politely, bowing.

"Sure. I'll take you out first, then him," Jackie snarled in response. That was the only warning she gave before she darted towards Larissa's position, her lance ready in hand. Larissa's weapon was still sheathed, and Jackie most likely wanted to take advantage of that fact while she could.

It is often said that a carnivorous Zoan fruit affects the user, causing him to become more violent in nature. It was quite possible that this influence extended to other areas like animal instinct, because _something_ made Jackie stop for just a fraction of an inch as she approached Larissa. Her resolution to be cautious proved to be a good one.

A flicker of light darted through the air. The movement was far too fast for the ordinary eye to see, but Jackie could follow it. She saw that the blade of Larissa's katana was just a moment away from opening an extra hole in her head. Her speed was, without a doubt, blinding. Just a fraction of a second later, the sword was once more securely positioned within the scabbard.

_"I'm an Iaijutsu user. Make no mistake, having my katana sheathed is the most favourable condition for me,"_ Larissa explained. _"Still, I'll applaud you for having the presence of mind to avoid that attack. That's just the first step, however. Next - penetrating my sphere of defense."_

Jackie growled as she searched for a way past Larissa, who had yet to take a single step. And yet, it felt almost nigh impossible. Jackie was a highly skilled warrior, and she did not need to actively dash in in order to discover this. A high-level exchange of feints and slight movements was all that was necessary. The swordswoman was able to match each of her movements easily, falling for none of her feints. The range that she was able to cover with her katana was nothing short of extraordinary.

However, that would only hold true in Jackie's present state. She could definitely circumvent this sphere of defense in her Speed Point. A guttural growl rolled out from her throat as the minute hairs on her skin lengthened and changed in color, transitioning towards fur. 

_"Ah. Devil's Fruit,"_ Larissa acknowledged. _"Sorry, but it's not going to be as simple as that."_ she continued, shaking her head.

_"Law of the World - I prohibit the person before me from utilizing her Devil Fruit."_

And just like that, Jackie's body was forced to obey the 'Law' that Larissa had laid upon her.

_"There are two things that you need to know regarding Devil Fruits,"_ Larissa said, holding up two fingers.

_"The first is that Devil Fruit abilities aren't going to be reliable, from here on out. Well, a 'Logia' like Fluck is an exceptional case, but even 'Logias' face severe difficulty in the 'New World' that lies beyond here. Any high-level fighter there is more than capable of dealing with Devil Fruits.

The second follows logically from there. In order to fight on an equal footing with such people, you, too, need to be able to overcome Devil Fruit abilities such as my own. I, who ate the Law Law no Mi, can set down laws that my opponent must adhere to. Of course, there are limits to this, and I must announce the specifics of the law to the person I inflict it upon. After all, a 'Law' can only be passed if it is deemed to be reasonable, and there is no point in a 'Law' that is unknown. It cannot serve its purpose in such a scenario.

As I'm sure you have noticed, my current law prohibits you from using your Devil Fruit. This will not be the only prohibition that I will place upon you. If you don't want to lose this fight, find a way to break these shackles. Otherwise, you have no hope for victory."_


----------



## Eternity (Aug 3, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc II - Gratitude | Black Mark*












Star/Larissa have been on Gratitude Island for a while now. And among all the people in the town, only one know about who she really is. An old Lady, who became her guide, mentor and friend. And it all started several months ago, when Star arrived at Gratitude Island, after a chaotic time on the previous island, which ended with Larissa having to escape.

Several months ago:

Star had just docked at the harbour with her canoe and begun unloading her barrels into a makeshift sled that she brought over by tying it behind the last barrel, when an old lady say her and decided to walk over.

"Hello there kiddo, that is a good looking canoe you got there." the old lady said, her old wrinkly face almost creaking as she smiled.



Having just escaped chaos, she was in no mood to run away again, besides, from what she heard from various sources, Gratitude Island had a slow log pose recalibration rate, so she would have to get comfortable this time. So making close contact the minute of arrival would be unwise. Trying to ignore what the old lady said, Star kept unloading, and as soon as the barrels where emptied, she started walking. The old lady on the other hand, seem unscathed by Star's obvious wish to be left alone, and followed her, waiting patiently on a response from her.

Finally, Star spoke. "Look lady, would you mind not following me? I am not looking for any trouble."

The old lady gave her a smile, or what looked like a smile. It was hard to see the difference between her mouth and her wrinkles. "Trouble? Why would there be trouble?" the old lady responded, giving star wink. 

She was way more attentive then Star first thought, too bright for such an old lady. Star stopped now, a cold sweat forming on her forehead. Her heart started beating faster, and her palms begun accumulating moisture.

"Uhm..yeah, w-we bounty hunters tend to attract all kinds of people, you would be wise to not have anything to do with you."

The old lady simply smiled, inching closer to the young woman, until her nose was almost touching Star's.

"Oh..yes of course, someone might get hurt." she said, moving her hand to her coat."Like me." the old lady finished, smiling wide as she looked towards Star. She then reached out of her coat with a thin pipe, that she very slowly lit on fire. Taking the pipe out of her mouth, she touched her forhead with Star and said, in a hushed whisper "You really have grown, dear Larissa." That sentence with that movement triggered Star's fighting stance, making her ready for a fight. The old lady shook her hand, smiling wide as she looked towards Star. If she could actually see, Star was unsure, as her wrinkly eyes was in a state of constant closure, as far as she could discern.

"Relax, you might not remember me, but I remember when your busty breasts where small pecks. Fififififi!" the old lady reassured, laughing in a thin, crackeling voice.

Star didn't really listen. Her thoughts where racing, and she knew that if anyone else knew, she would not be able to escape this time. But the old lady didn't seem to notice, and started walking away. Then, when she figured out that Star wasn't following, she turned around and shouted "Are you coming or not?"

Star was at a loss, and knew that there was nothing left to do but follow her.

Present Time

Star was laying on the house she got from the old lady after she died, and her reminiscent was stopped when a black carrier pigeon came towards her. She sat up, her eyes narrowing. None of the official marine or newspapers used black pigeon, and the locals used purple squirrels for sending messages to each other. The black pigeon circled her a few times, most likely to confirm that it had found it's target, and landed on her lap.

Star untied the parcel and unwrapped it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2012)

*[A Line Crossed Pt.II, Atlant Island]​*​
[Those that Dare, The Phantom Thief and Sheira]​

Sheira rolled her eyes and dropped her other hand to her hips while the massive blade that the giant Ovrkil swung lands with a loud clang on its shoulder, sparks fire in all directions. Adjusting her glasses the Shipwright walked up past the large automaton. Now insulted she throws her gaze up to the Moonlight Magician and pulled both her arms across her chest. For a man reputed to be one of the most intelligent thieves in the Blues he seemed to have the same mental capacity of a box of sledge hammers.  “Excuse me young man?” is barked angrily and a foot furiously taps off the surface of the deck.  “You’re the one that resorted to using a show of force; I merely countered with heavier artillery.” is huffed as the giant took a step forward. * “Orders Grand Judge?”* is barked heavily, Ovrkil from there could almost snap Edo in two, with a bit of a jump, but Sheira wasn’t sent to shed blood. 

 “Stand down for now Ovrkil, but the moment Mr. Hat and Cain tries _anything_…” there was a short eerie pause as she casts her gaze back up to Edo, her eyes told the thief that she wasn’t playing,  “Take his arm off at the shoulder.” ~

*[Tip of the Iceberg]​*​
[Battle of the Tower Courtyard, Jackie Roberts] ​

A faint smile slipped across Jackie’s lips, in that instant Larissa was forced to react and bands of crimson expanded from where she stood as the clang of steel on steel rang out,  “There are many types of feints Ms. Shiragami, even if it was at a cost.” is stated, Dianna lands with a light thud a foot or so from Jackie her two sabers drawn but held to her sides. Though Dianna’s surprise attack failed, it showed Jackie that Larissa was a competent warrior, which was something to be expected of a Warlord’s entourage,  “I may not know the entire mechanics of your power yet, but I bet if I take your head the effects will wear off.” is stated, though she knew very well that this fight wouldn’t be as easy as that.  “You paid me the respect of introducing yourself, so by the code I will afford you the same.” is stated, Jackie taking note of the ‘exception’ rule that Larissa gave about Fluck being a logia and lightly sniffing she notes that while indeed she couldn’t go into her animal forms, the law didn’t prohibit the added boost to her senses it gave. 

 “My name is Jackie D. Roberts, Captain of the Wreckers and Grand Marshall of the Templar Order. Some call me ‘Calico’ Jack.  As far as your concern over this ‘grudge’ you say I have, its more akin to I’m not going to be outdone by that thunder headed Winter.” Jackie gives the woman a short bow, never taking her eyes from her; this was a stark change from her attitude displayed thus far, though this is the real Jackie. Kaiser just rubs her the wrong way and she _is_ temperamental. The Lance is firmly slammed into the ground and Jackie turns her attention toward her Sari, pulling at the hem she rips a long section free. Jackie has only employed the Saber Cat Fruit almost three years, for eleven years she was an assassin by trade trained by a blind person to fight as a blind person.  “The eyes are the lock to betrayal, so that key I will take away from you.” is stated as the cloth is tightly tied in place, covering her eyes. Pushing down with her feet Jackie pushes her toes pass the edge of her opened toed boot while bringing both arms up crossing them from her chest, as her knuckles locked her toes tore trenches into the courtyard’s stone ground. This was the fabled Cord Cutting Technique of the Lijuan clan of Lodoss. Dianna has to date never seen Jackie use it in its pure element, until now.    

The light crack of the knuckles as her fist clenched on the handle of her sword, the small rustle of her clothing moving as she drew her weapon, the slip of the steel on the scabbard; Jackie hears it all as she with even greater speed, thanks to her pushing with her toes and calves, dashes toward the Law Woman. But it just weren’t the sounds that Jackie was listening to, it was the smells as well and Dianna had done her part, prior to the battle she had coated her blades with her favorite perfume, and the hints that remained on Larissa’s blade was enough to give it away and Jackie ducks under the attack. Her fingers tear into the ground,  “Chord Cutting Style; Sabre Tooth Bite!”, Jackie’s target though isn’t Larissa. It was her sheath, _ “Saya”_ but the woman going to defend with it inadvertently throws Jackie off and her attack is deflected, though a small scratch is etched down the surface of the Scabbard from the kick as Jackie rolls away. Staying in a crouched stance she turns on a knee and bent foot back toward the swordswoman while pulling her hands closer to her face.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 3, 2012)

Atlant Island

Tower

Floor -2

Wu Konga

The once proud warrior was reduced to being an errand girl for Odadamned robot, she was on the run from her past employers and was only saved by them crossing the wrong person in their overconfidince. In the East Blue the organization was a powerhouse and they were even one not trifle with in Paradise but a single New World resident olbiterated a subdivision on his own, and he let the command know that they could either serve him or die. 

Wu wasn't excluded from that, Alph wasn't interested in what business the oganization had with her but she was given the same option so here she was now. In charge of the security of his improvised metal processing plant. She together with the hired gun, Mary Jane MacShane, who happened to be a renowned  weaponsmith she was tasked to supervise this operation. Security of it and the mineral transport line was her task.

She wasn't given any details about what was going on though, all she knew was that that the things being lugged around were heavy and MacShane was running all over the place to refine them, five separate workstations needed and outfitted with different contraption needed for the process.

The contraptions were by Frankenstein's design and it just happened to be that the labor force were also courtesy of the resident genius. The Zodiac Cyber squad were a total of twelve animals he picked up during his recent travels, for some reason he had a soft sport for the neglected and abused little critters in need of help and not only did he offer an uncharacteristically kind hand but he made them better than ever with various cybernetic implants. Moving all that weight around was no problem with all those high tech improvements.

"Raisin Tits sama!!!!!!" A giant afro attached to a tiny cyborg launched herself at before mentioned Raisin Tits sama, though these days the nickname wasn't as fitting anymore. Not when you looked like that.



She still stood taller then most men, hell a recent growth sport made her look downright amazonian but she went being tall and mannish with that physique that reminded one of a high school senior basketball player to this taller but curvy figure that looked like the hot cheerleader ate a Mega Mushroom to become a giant version of herself. 

She still acted very unwomanly and the walking afro who leaped at her was throttled and then smacked on the ground. After his head was ground by her foot like she was putting out a cigarette bud, it seemed like overkill but it really took all that to vent her frustration. It had been months, and she didn't even have those so called raisin tits to begin with but the nickname stuck and still was present on her bounty poster together with a picture that had been unflattering to begin with and now was out of date as well.

"The fuck do you want?" She wasn't that much a fan of Uno, if you hadn't noticed by now. 

"Agh your immense beauty is crushing me!!!" When he eventually crawled out from under her boot, he dusted himself off and acted as if nothing had happened, he looked a little dusty but was none the worse for wear. "

"The rebels have started to enter the tower, and worse than that, a bunch of strong dudes are fighting in the courtyard!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 3, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island]* *
UC Ship*

---

This was getting pretty serious. Edo arched an eyebrow under his white top hat, eyes glinting slightly in excitement, but otherwise kept hidden from view. "Indeed? A show of force, miss? I try not to make it a habit of mine to try and needlessly attack people, especially people with large robot machines by their side, actually," he said, and summoned up a playing card in his hand in a quick poof of smoke. "What I fired at you was a poker card, miss, without even enhancing it with Haki. It's not a hobby of mine to hurt women, you see. If I had come with the intent to injure you, the attack would not have missed, and would have been coated with the Colour of Armaments. instead. That shot could have been considered something of an introduction for my entrance."

Edo tipped his top hat up as his cape billowed in the wind, revealing his mischievous grin - he was enjoying this. "After all, phantom thieves are audacious and flamboyant," he paused for a few moments. "Well, that, and I'm saving my actual entrance for something else. Something slightly more grand than this. If you allow me to leave, I'm sure it'll be mutually beneficial to your organization as well."

Raising his head up to look at the sky, Edo quickly looked down upon her again. "Besides, it doesn't seem like there's any further need for you to stay and protect this ship, is there? From what I can sense, Kai and Jackie have already left somewhere." He smiled, Edo having already worked out the reason why the woman was here when the robot was brought in.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 4, 2012)

*Larissa Yotsume
Bounty Hunter
Arc II - Gratitude | Looming Shadows*












The scene changes, and the focus us changed to another island, not far from the peaceful land of Gratitude Island. A gloomy layer of smoke fills the sky over the island, creating a permanent state of twilight. This is the industrial Island, Blazed Base. 

Inside one if the abandoned buildings towards the outer edge of the island, people talking, and as we move into a deep room inside the building, our eyes tries to make out the silhouettes that make out these shady people.

The guttering body if a woman moves across the room.

"I hear this target is a young gal. A famous bounty hunter at that. Why do I always get the pussy targets?"

"Bwahaha! What's wrong with a little pussy?"

"Not amusing.."

"I thought it was, and so did all my pussies."

"You disgust me."

"Shut up, you worthless pieces of shit, you are ruining my mood, and my mood is worth more then the lives of everybody here."

"Can you kids take your bickering outside, we are trying to..ugh..deside when we are going to have to kill our target, as it is obvious you three are all going to lose."

"What did you just say?!"

"Lose. All of you. Guh, even Maka would understand that. Brainless idiots.."

*"Maka not dumb. Maka clever. Maka only bad word. Maka understand."*

"Maka this, Maka that, if you say your name one more time, I am going to blast your head off!"

"Good for nothing slaves, where is my latte? I ordered a latte within nineteen minutes, or someone is going to get hurt!"

"For fucks sake, get your head out of your ass little lady, if anyone is getting a latte, it's going to be me!"

This is getting too much, I am leaving, if I haven't sent a carrier pigeon before nightfall tomorrow, send out the next death."

And with that, the scene changes again, and we zoom back to Larissa, who is now tending to her lush apple-tree. And running towards her, is a young lady.












"Star-chan! How is the apples coming along~? Are you ready to pick them?" she says with glee, running straight into a hug. Star was close to stroke her hair and sit down with her, but as long as she was in hiding, such commodities would have to be put off. "I told you not to hug me Miranda, there are people out there there that will have no problem coming after you to get to me." she stated seriously, trying to make the young girl understand. She was 16, but her pure innocent made it seem like she was far younger.

"If they do, I have you to protect me, don't I?" she said, grinning and giving Star another big bear hug. "This is serious. Scram. I mean, aren't you supposed to be tending to Masteria?" Star tried, desperate to hide her face while still trying to not arouse suspicion by being to evasive. It was a delicate art to achieve, but one she had mastered over many years.

"I was given a free day by the elders, so I can finally spend a full day with you~"

What to do now? She was uneasy about the black mark she had received earlier, and had a bad feeling about what it might indicate. Maybe she could let Miranda stay. It would be easier to protect her if she was with her, and there was still a possibility that someone might be watching her right now, waiting for the girl to go home, so they can kidnap her and pressure Star to exchange her life for the girl.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 5, 2012)

*Atlant Island...*

Dapper back off as Edo and Sheira duked it out. It seemed his questions would have to be answered at a different time. Still, he couldn't help but feel annoyed that the Templar were butting in on the crew's business. Did it have something to do with Xifeng?

Ten suddenly appeared out of the lower deck, gazing up at the giant automaton. "I see. So it's a primitively designed machine from the distant past." Ten seemed to direct this statement at Sheira. "It is surprising you could have found such a relic from the past. The Science Division was supposed to have taken all of them into custody."

Dapper turned to Ten with an excited look in his eyes. *"Are you telling me that thing's from the Void Century?"* Dapper turned back to Sheira. *"You have to allow me to study it!"*


----------



## Eternity (Aug 5, 2012)

Love Pirates
Mari D. Angel​
[Final Battlefield]​
Mari and the others have somehow managed to survive the night without any big casualties, except for the factions that came here to fight in the first place. And of course those rash firecrackers. Mari should have know better then to expect them to behave. Thought they might be alright people, they where too stupid for their own good.

Over the past day, Mari and Mito have bonded really well. Their goals for this war is the same. Least amount of bloodshed and a diplomatic solution with the Ampars.

*"Ms. Angel, the fighting has reached a standstill. The factions are getting tired of this, and with the Ampars now fighting alongside us, I am starting to wonder if our faction will turn on us, eliminating both families on one attack."* Mito, while still able to fight, was not looking good. Superficial wounds all over her war-torn armor. Both her father, brother and herself had changed to their light armor, with their crest on the chest. Her bodyguard, Lara, was in her usual attire. Mito was tired, and Mari could sense a deep longing for intimacy inside her. The type, she knew, only a special someone could quench. At the same time, she felt the courage of a proud woman. She would die protecting her loved ones. Her own selfish feelings became more of a incentive to keep fighting instead of an excuse to stop, so those deep intimate feelings would have to wait.

"The possibility is certainly there Mito-chan, and I fear the factions are beyond diplomatic salvation this time around, don't you agree?" Mari said, her tone much wilder, almost angry. These bloodthirsty brutes where wrecking the most amazing city she had laid her eyes on, killing innocent people for fun. Yes, Mari was angry now. One could see that her hair was a deeper shade of red, her skin darker and her eyes narrow.   Even the fangs she permanently had in human mode was longer and sharper.

*"Aye." *Mito agreed, cracking her fingers.

"Mito, Kato is stable, but the two oldies still can't humble themselves to talk it out yet." Lara speaks, coming out from around the corner. Mari could feel a dark cloud in Mito fade away by those few words, but she didn't show it. The three women look at the streets below, seeing burning buildings, dead bodies and black smoke towering into the sky. The sky itself was growing progressively darker, and it was only a matter of time until it would begin pouring down.

Mito smiled sadly. *"It fits well, doesn't it? Like the water comes after the fire, so does something new come after this.."* Mito sighed, sliding down to a seating position. *"We have ourselves to blame. Our petty struggle for power ending with the power spipping through both of our fingers, into the hands of pirates..no offence." *

Mari smiled. "None taken, pirates can be really nasty." Tilting her head, she looked at Mito with good eyes. "You know what, Mito-chan? We are going to win this." she said with such authority and matter-of-factly way that it didn't really take Mito much  to believe it. *"Do you really believe we can?"*

"Yes we can~!" she exclaimed, givng Mita a wink. "Oh, and call me Mari-chan, Ms. Angel sounds so formal~"

The rest of the family was gathered inside the infirmary. A few people where sitting around Kato's bed, but the majority where scattered all around.

By now, Mari had already desided that both the Ampar family and Simillian family where already a part of her own family, even thought neither of them had the slightest idea.

"My family!" Mari started as she entered the room, getting the attention of everybody all at once.

"We are all tired and weary, so I will keep this short for all. The probability that the Simillian faction of corrupted individuals will join forces with the Amparian faction is great." she paused, letting them take it in, before she spoke again. "However! We are scared, are we?...Are we?!"

One by one, the Love Pirate and the two families gave their answer. 

"Good, we march in an hour." she finished, walking out without further ado. 
Her anger had not calmed, so the chances where that the crew could see the changes on Mari. How she changed depending on her feelings.

_"One hour..."_


----------



## Gomu (Aug 5, 2012)

*Hiro Hayate - Love Pirates*

Hiro slowly licked his wounds after the heat of the battle, he was trying to protect a few good soldiers in the fight in which he placed himself in the way of things like bullets and swords. Taking his time to wrap his arm in a medicinal cloth. He was quietly looking around to all the other bruises and cuts given to everyone else. The patch work of his body, as he placed the different medicines and bandages to the bruises over his body.

He grabbed the bowl with the bullets and other sorts of weaponized garbage in it, normalcy for him to have to survive things like this so he didn't much say anything. He placed it in the trash emptying the bowl as he gazed around the room. Others were also licking their own wounds. He only sighed scratching the back of his head. _'I can't use my Magnum...'_ He brushed his hand against his arm.It was shot with a bullet and the magnum couldn't be used if cuts or holes came onto the arm. It was a bullet wound after all.

"Guess I'll have to fight without it." Closing his eyes sighing deeply as the sudden commotion of Mari made him look towards her. Starting with the speech with how tired they were and how much they had to fight on. With such efforts that it was seeming reckless on her part. "I don't think we can do that quite well, but..." It was too much to have to take on another force so quickly. They would obviously lose thanks to the still strong numbers on the other side, plus whoever else could put up a fight. He would would only keep it to himself. But he knew that no bloodshed was too much.

"Whatever..." Hiro sat in a nearby chair and started to think, meditating on the situation with his balled hands to his head he sighed needing to just be ready for the next call.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 5, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC

Tower Courtyard 

UC VS Fluck

"I highly suggest that you fight alongside with your captain. Otherwise, I can't guarantee that he won't be pulverized into little bits by me." As the Shichibukai advised this to his opponents, the smoking projectile that was Kai fell to Earth, he was still moving but certainly down for the count.....For now.

The rest were more cautious, Kai just showed what happened if you attacked head on and it meant that Adora had to go and check up on you to see if you were still breathing. The others, that had more sense or were simply aware that not only did they have no way attacking a Logia but apparently you could get blown up just by being too close to any part of his body. The prospect of not only being unable to land an attack but to also get killed for trying had made them wary. Well all but their newest member.

"I'll take care of this poopoo head!" He tossed a few daggers at his target and charged straight at him, it was so surreal that no one really responded. First the daggers fell a few feet short of their mark, and about a 30 seconds later Jace barreled at Fluck while going. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

Thud!

What would happen if a little kid passed trough the entropic energies that made up Fluck? We wouldn't learn today as Jace tripped over a rock and fell flat on his face. 

This signalled a volley of long range attacks from the pirate crew and their target started ducking and weaving due to the nature of the attacks. All kinds advanced technology based attacks came at him and Fluck was cautious enough to let his Chaotic Probability do his protecting opposed to gambling it on his intangibility that may not withstand Ten's lasers or Livio's energy spheres.

When Xifeng jumped in, her tarot DF adding a bit of wild card factor in the assault, Fluck kicked it up a notch and with a snap of his fingers the battle really kicked off. The chaos effect started to manipulate all of the warfare that took place around this battle site and bullets, cannon balls and even the odd rebel of royal guard or two started landing in the courtyard and conveniently enough they generally always ended up heading straight for the combatant had Fluck in his sights and was firing away.

More and more members of the warring factions started to swarm in, being drawn in by the action and Fluck's hand and trough sheer numbers in combination with this seemingly invincible opponent the UC was starting to get overwhelmed. 

The sound of thunder combined with an immense pressure that fell over the courtyard took care of that though as fodders started dropping like flies while foaming at the mouth. With a grand display of Color of the Conquering King manifested though the Thunder Blast move, Kai got up and prepared to rejoin the battle. "Thunder Lancer!" A variation of the Lightning Lancer move was performed after he sent himself flying at Fluck with another Wind Step. Did he learn that coming straight at Fluck was a bad idea?

Somewhat, this time he intended to use the CoA coating that mixed with the dark colored lightning that surged around his fist to barrel straight trough Fluck and whatever chaotic defense he threw at him.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 10, 2012)

_"Oho. Blind-Fighting,"_ Larissa stated in a strangely toneless voice, eyeing Jackie. She glanced at her scabbard and took note of the mark that Jackie had left on it. Was Jackie trying to destroy her scabbard? It was a smart choice, if so. The scabbard was the foundation of Iaijutsu. Without it, there was no possibility of performing her quick-draw techniques. Larissa was well aware of this weakness, and had created a technique - Saya - in order to combat it. However, it was clear that such measures weren't going to be effective against Jackie.

It was a well-thought out plan that worked in conjunction with Jackie's enhanced speed and senses. However, Larissa was hardly going to let her continue with her strategy so easily.

_"Well, I shall head on the offensive myself as well,"_ Larissa announced. Her blade flashed multiple times as she performed several slashes in rapid succession. Jackie was not nearly close enough to be in range of the blade itself, but that was not necessary as several shockwaves appeared and reverberated through the air. 

_"Ten."_

Jackie was unfazed by this, however. She had been quite certain that Larissa would not be content to sit back and let her do as she wished. Some of the attacks were warded off with her bare hands, while she simply avoided the rest with her explosive speed. Clearly the range of her blinded senses extended even to less obvious forms of attack. 

Jackie next diverted the path of her dash and re-angled her approach towards Larissa from the side. This was a highly effective way of dealing with an Iaijutsu user's stance. They were inherently handicapped by their inability to make attacks from a wide angle. Most Iaijutsu users dealt with this by training their footwork, but Jackie's great agility was not easy to keep up with. A series of lightning quick feints was executed as she darted across the battlefield. 

"Got you again," Jackie spat as her leg struck fiercely against Larissa's scabbard. An awkward 'Twang!' was the only sound that emerged from the clash, however, as Jackie's foot rebounded off its target and she was forced to take a backstep from the impact.

_"It's Haki. You know what that is, right?"_ Larissa said, smiling as her twintails fluttered in the wind. Jackie did not answer her yet, however. The pirate captain had been exposed within the range of her enemy and her primary concern was to avoid the incoming attack. Focus on the feeling of the air; the sounds and the smell. She had to do that and once more safely retreat out of Larissa's range. 

A slick hissing of ripping flesh filled in the silence as Eien no Senkou cut deep into Jackie's shoulder.

_"Ah. I suppose I couldn't possibly fool your hearing, but it looks like I can hit you if I disrupt your sense of smell. Thankfully, my 'Color of Observation' allowed me to realize that you were using the scent on my blade to guide you."_

The gale of wind continued spreading freely across the courtyard, and scattered the smell of Dianna's perfume along with it.

"You can control the weather as well? How is that possible?" Jackie asked. The wound was almost nothing to her, but the same could not be said of the possibility that Larissa was concealing even more fantastic powers.

_"No, it's impossible for me to do that. I do have a very close friend who can, however,"_ Larissa replied. Jackie's eyes strayed over to the Warlord in white who was rapidly disappearing and appearing within the chaos that was beginning to envelop the courtyard. Larissa had not communicated with Fluck at all, but she had no need to do so. She was quite aware of how he would proceed in a fight, and had absolute confidence that he would end up disrupting Jackie's plan on his own even if he did not realize it.

_"I understand that you have good teamwork, but you need to have more than that to be considered true crew memebrs. Also, you should start showing me your Haki. This is beginning to resemble a waste of time."_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island - UC Ship]* _
The Magician Takes Flight_

---

His plan, thus far, was working out well. Get out of the Templar's 'immediate' line of sight, and distract her long enough so that he can erect a dummy puppet of himself in his place while he talks from behind it using his natural talent at voice manipulation and throwing. The puppet was something he'd spent a while working on - he spent weeks getting the mechanisms just right, and spent...well, hours painting it and carving it properly for when he'd need to make a desperate escape. He had it accurate right down to the very cape.

He was sure that if Sheira as on guard, that she might have noticed something wrong, or perhaps eliminated him on the spot. But thankfully, his continued acts of recklessness seemed to have made her drop her guard and stop assessing him as an actual threat.

From behind his puppet, he continued to speak: "And that," he says as the puppet's mouth moves up into a small smile, referring to Dapper's enthusiasm about the Void Century robot. "Is my cue to leave."

With a press of a button, the cape on the robot spring up, turning itself into Edo's signature hang-glider. 

"I don't think so." Sheira shakes her head and gestures to the Edo puppet. The sea rumbles, and the ship rocks slowly in the waves as the machine moves towards the puppet. Reaching an arm out, it grabs it, and, just as she said, tears the arm off, revealing the inner mechanisms of the puppet and...

A pipe/tube looking thing extending from where it's arm used to be. Grinning from behind the puppet, Edo takes a deep breath and activates the trap inside the dummy: several smoke bombs planted inside it, designed to erupt from multiple points in it upon being damaged. Suddenly, a bright pink blast of smoke erupts from the pipe, as well as from every point in the puppet, and soon completely covers the air as the puppet explodes, releasing even more smoke and gas, obscuring Sheira's vision as Edo himself prepares for take-off.

Until an ever familiar white triangular shape emerges from the smoke, with the real Edo Phoenix riding upon it, laughing.

He had important business to take care of, this was no time to be getting caught up in Templar business and giant robots.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 10, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line *[Atlant Island - Tower of Kings]*
_Entering the Tower_

---

Despite all things, Edo can't help but smile to himself as he flies through the air. That was remarkably fun, and though it was also extremely dangerous, he couldn't resist or deny that it was, at the same time, very exciting. It was very rare for him to actually be backed into a corner, after all. Trapping the great thief Edo Phoenix was an honour reserved for his rival, the detective.

The irony of the mission almost made him laugh. He, _the_ phantom thief, the Magician of the Moonlight, whose so called 'natural enemy' and rival was a detective, was going to investigate the Tower of the Kings.

Thankfully, he had gained sufficient height that subtlety was no longer an issue. His white glider and suit blended in perfectly with the clouds, and to the people below, if he ever emerged from them, he'd look just like another bird. A triangle bird, but this was the Grand Line.

Soon, Edo saw the silhouette of the brilliant white King's Tower in the distance, and lowered himself gradually, being careful so as to not be detected by people. Quietly, he landed on a perch of the third floor and looked to the side, making sure there was no patrol before turning his glider back into a cape and hopping in. 

"_Infiltration complete,_" Edo grinned. "_Time for my favourite part~_"

Edo removed his top hat and took out his 'guard uniform'. It wasn't perfect, and he might have missed the odd detail, but he was pretty sure it was generally the same otherwise. Not like anybody would pay attention anyway. He was just another one of the hundreds of guards patrolling the tower. Quickly, he put it over his suit and put on his new latex mask. Using his hand-held mirror, Edo checked to see if everything was fine.

Yeah, his disguise had no problem. Though, he'd have to be careful with 'contact'. If he bumped into someone, his suit might unfold from under his uniform and reveal itself. And that would be very bad. 

"_Why does this stupid uniform have to reveal so much flesh anyway?_" He sighed. If he had more time to prepare a _proper_ disguise, this would have been _much _easier. Ah well. He'd just use Haki and sense out for the location of others to position himself appropriately, and if possible, avoid interacting with others altogether. Far too risky in this case, since he had little idea how the guards acted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina made her way to the top deck, dressed in a fine silk sleeping robe. She rubbed her sleep filled eyes and glared at the activity on deck. Lately she had taken to sleeping well into the afternoon. "What's all this racket?!" she exclaimed in annoyance. Behind her trailed a little blond girl in a tattered dress, struggling to drag along Sabrina's oversized ebony scythe. There was a wariness in her bright green eyes, as if danger awaited her around every corner. 

Steelshanks pointed at a fast approaching Marine vessel, seemingly hell bent on cornering them. "Marines," he growled in that deep and guttural tone which she hated so very much. 

Sabrina snapped her fingers at him. "I can see that you bone headed imbecile. It was a rhetorical question!" She turned towards her newest servant and held her hand out impatiently. "Elena, my scythe!" 

The little blond girl nodded. "Y...yes ma'am." Only a few days ago, little Elena LeSwann had been a lady of the royal house of Samothraki, a first cousin to the impetuous Queen herself. Now she lived for a very different sort of queen. The girl grunted with effort to lift the handle of the ebony scythe, skinny arms trembling. Sabrina rolled her eyes. This pathetic little creature was almost as useless as the girl who she resembled so very much. _Why didn't I let Lupe rip her throat out?_ 

_Because you're still a sentimental idiot who can't let go of the past. _

Sabrina snatched the scythe out of the girls hands and slammed the butt end onto the deck. "Clean my quarters and put on a fresh pot of tea. This won't take long," she ordered Elena. The girl hesitated for a second and bit her lower lip hopefully as she stole a glance at the Marine vessel in the distance.  *"NOW!"* Elena raised up her arms as if to ward off a blow, but none came. She nodded begrudgingly and ran below deck, not even trying to hide her hope of being rescued. _As stubborn as the genuine article as well._ Sabrina made a mental note to look into getting the girl lobotomized. Now it was time to spill some Marine blood. Her eyes became two jet black orbs, like two bottomless wells of infinite darkness. Dozens of inky black figures rose out of the decking and engulfed her body in a swirling curtain as black as night. Gone was her sleeping robe, replaced by a strapless black dress and matching knee high boots. Her own grinning shadow rose behind her and formed into a cloak about her shoulders. 

She quickly moved to follow Paulsgrave's lead. With whom she would make the world burn. Even still she couldn't shake the feeling that something was off, that old instinct she had honed in the back alleys of Water 7, where your next sunrise was about as certain as winning the lottery. The Marines had long ago learned the futility of throwing just one ship at them. Was this just some rookie Captain eager to make his name? She shook her head. It didn't matter. In the end they would just be more fresh bodies.


----------



## Gomu (Aug 11, 2012)

*Sentou Shinjinnaru - Murayama Prison Arc*

The skies were plastered with dark glum clouds rising overhead within the wasteland that was this island. The stillness of the entire plain of rock and dirt made no insinuation to be a place of gleefulness and cheer through all the showings. It was near this place where he landed and made the point to join in on these so called "tests", to show that he was someone strong. Sentou's face was radiant of pride and courage not knowing what he'd gotten himself into thus far.

Standing before him, a crazed maniac with clawed gloves on made his way into the caged prison of blood and killing. Vicious as he was, Sentou's eyes only blinked twice with nothing more than his arms going into a crossed position. A depth of calm was on his face, showing no such thing as fear. This man placed his hand against the claw rubbing it slowly with a smirk plastered over his lips. "Don't worry, you shall get your thirst quenched soon my dear. The blood of this pathetic soul..." His face went into a crazed and unbecoming look as the winds changed surrounding them, a stench of blood soaked hands went into Sentou's nostrils.

"You smell like a murderer guy..." An intense sense of smell groomed from being a combatant all his life, he knew exactly what a murderer smelled like. Someone who'd been soaked in iron, a unique smell that only swordsman and killers gave. "Tsume-sama, has killed hundreds of people... hundred and hundreds and hundreds!" A loud uproar of laughter took its place as he extended his hands clenching his fists tightly going into an animalistic stance. The young fighter Sentou only stood widely open and secure with his own unique style.

*"Up next is a new fighter, who just came on the island... this kid is someone we like to call a "newbie" so please "treat him gently", he calls himself "X"!"* An announcer outside of the ring stood showcasing her talents as such. Sentou said nothing, his face stayed as it was watching the crazed killer named "Tsume-sama" or whatever. *"And the other fighter who we know and adore, one of the enforcers for the Kain brothers! Tsume-sama!"* Tsume's eyes flashed for a second as Sentou's eyes opened fiercely, before the match had officially began. *"Now you m-"* But before she could catch her phrase the battle had already begun...

Claw marks appeared on his arm, the speed of Tsume was incredible. As Sentou had just felt the quickness of his attack. He was almost gutted by such a maneuver as he looked towards his coat. Ruffled by such a thing as those claws. "You dodged well, almost almost the chest, the stomach... maybe a limb." Tsume-sama licked his claw as Sentou gritted his teeth on the intensity of his speed getting to him  a bit. He was more of a blur than anything... leading his hands forward as he hunched forth. Sentou was now ready, saying nothing towards this person as the match had already begun.

Quickly Tsume caught Sentou in another slash, dodging just by a hair's breadth. Sentou took his time to recover once more, but already behind him was Tsume once more. Quickly, Sentou grasped his own legs dodging a back blow as he caught himself against the cage's iron-bars keeping himself against the steel as he gritted his teeth. "Fucking fast..." Tsume's eyes gazed at Sentou, standing now after the small skirmish they had. "You're not going to fight me, oh what's wrong meal ticket... afraid that I'll get blood on your coat?"

Tsume leaped towards Sentou with his advanced speed once again taking Sentou off guard. The blade of his claws striking against the iron as it cut against it. Sentou landed on the ground rolling forward as he'd just barely dodged it once more. Tsume leaped away from the iron-bars catching up to Sentou who'd gotten tired of running. Standing firm as Tsume came forward and with focused eyes he caught Tsume's claw hand and threw him against the ground with brute strength, causing it to cave in and make a small crater.

Quickly leaping backwards, Sentou looked at Tsume who was now on the ground. This time he was ready for the clawing guy, Tsume stood with a kip-up and bent his legs forward. "Hehehe, strong, strong... the prey is strong, I like it strong, challenge me! Fuel me!" Lunging forward, crossing with a claw strike diagonal of Sentou's body, Sentou ducked and came forward running through his defenseless body as he dashed at full speed. Sentou was stabbed by Tsume with his claw going into his rib, Sentou gritted his teeth and launched him forward into the iron bars as they were smashed. A crushing blow as Tsume took his time and bent forward. "Strong, strong, strong, strong, strong~!!!

Dashing forward, the claws scraping against the ground as he moved forward at high speeds. Laughing with maniacal and insane giggles, his claws moved forward with extreme speed as he lifted them both forward in unison. "X Cutter!" Sentou's surprise that his speed went up once more, came within a  later reflexive showing. The claws maneuvered forward slicing through his body with high speeds as he gasped blood releasing from his mouth and torso through profuse showings. The laughter of the populous could only be heard as there thirst for Sentou's blood shined through.

Sentou dropped forward to the ground as he gasped with his fists going into knuckles rising from the ground slowly. "Weak... weak, weak... just a  mouse for Tsume-sama's gullet... eaten and fulfilling my conquest of the strongest versus the weak..." He stood overhead, as he chuckled. Tsume was ready for the killing blow as he raised his claw. "Now lets see some brains... jelly for your brains!!!" 

Sentou's eyes came forward showing his resolve for a moment, as he grinned. As the claw started to come downward towards his skull, his fist went forward into his face a straight shot as he was sent flying backwards. Standing on his feet he ignored the pain as he grasped both his fists the blood trickling down his chest as he smirked. "Gotta hand it to you Tsume-sama, you have some fast claws, so I guess I'll have to be the one that breaks those claws..." 

Tsume bled from his nose and lips with a frown upon his face holding it with an anger within his eyes, the striking force of Sentou's punch had left its mark as he stood prepared for another round. "Tsume-sama doesn't like this friend... cut him really *REALLY* good~!" He licked across the claw taking in Sentou's blood as Sentou moved forward once more to go into a heated battle against him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 12, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*Change of Disguise*

---

Okay, Edo had to admit it. This was pretty tense - this wasn't like one of his 'usual' jobs, where he broke in somewhere, dismantled what ever trap set in place, maybe have a duel with the detective, take the jewel and escape. This was something bigger, he could feel it. And among the other things he could feel, was the fact that what ever the Tower was hiding was bound to be heavily guarded, with some kind of advanced contraption in place for thieves like him.

He was on the basement level, now. Below the first floor, and even without his Haki he could tell that there was nobody else here and that only the authorised or elite could come in here.

Meaning, his 'disguise' at this stage, was pointless. He gave a small sigh of relief as he tore off his latex mask, and removed the disguise. "Nothing better than being in uniform." He nodded, with a note of satisfaction.

But this wasn't the type of place where he could waltz around in a white suit and top hat. Everybody was sure to be on guard, and he was already caught once - they probably knew Kaitou Kid was in the area now. 

Though, as usual, this was not out of Edo's calculations. The one advantage of wearing such a flamboyant outfit on his heists was that it was the very thing that people would grow to associate you with. When looking out for the Magician in the Moonlight, they'd be looking out for a man in a white suit and hat. 

Not someone dressed in black. 

Hiding inside a corner, he removed his jacket, and trousers, and instead put on black trousers instead, and covered the rest of him with a black poncho with a hood. 

Not _quite_ as stylish, he had to admit, but much more practical.

He sensed out for more presences in the area with his Haki, before taking out a piece of parchment paper and scribbled down notes and drew out the basic layout of the floor, as well as the location of 'people' in there. From there, he accordingly set out the safest route to the target that would allow him to encounter the least amount of people along the way.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 12, 2012)

"Entropic Shield!" Fluck stretched out his right hand and a warping mass of purple energy expanded before him rapidly. The absolute function of this ability was random and even Fluck had no solid idea on what it would do, but it could be summed up as Fluck directly using chaos to manipulate probability such that 'the opponent's attack cannot succeed'. The most common occurrences of this were conversions of the entropic energy into attacks, such as spontaneous explosions, or loss of balance.

However, none of the afflictions manifested themselves upon Kai. The reason was clear: the Haki he had used in conjunction with his attack was preventing Fluck's chaos powers from acting on him. The captain bellowed with all his might as he sunk his right fist past the shield and into one of the Seven Warlords of the Sea.

Tendrils of black electricity surged in a dome around the pair and dark bolts rippled as the air screamed with peals of thunder. A terrific explosion of light and sound expanded all around them and the screen of light prevented anyone from seeing what had happened, at least for the moment.

The scene that remained in the aftermath of the attack was clear for all to see, however. Fluck had been blasted more than thirty feet away, and his cloak and body were charred in a ragged circle, denoting the area of Kai's powerful strike. The Warlord lay on the ground, unmoving.

"Oh, Haki." This sentence was accompanied by some hacking coughs. "That's annoying. Well, I let my guard down, but I guess you barely pass in terms of offense. I was hoping for something better than that though."

The Warlord rose steadily, dusting off his cloak. Despite his show of nonchalance, it was quite clear that he had sustained substantial damage from that attack. "Really though, Haki _is_ useful. I suppose I should be glad that you cut to the chase instead of wasting time. I don't really use Haki myself, by the way, so you don't need to worry about that," Fluck said cheerfully. He had the aptitude for the Color of the Conquering King, but it wasn't something that he used on a regular basis. 

"Now then. You have the attacking power, so I don't need to mess around getting hit figuring that part out any more. How good are you at defending, though?"

Kai barely had time to register the sentence before he felt a soft pressure on his back. The Chaosman who had been standing before him was already no longer there. 

"Chaos Cannon," Fluck announced, prodding his finger against Kai.

A colossal cone of energy carved a wide swath of destruction through the battlefield with ease, utterly annihilating anything that stood in its path. Chunks of rock and dirt swirled through the air at unnatural speeds. Fluck looked up, to the sky.

Kai was wide-open in mid-air, having used his Wind Step technique to escape. It might not be a reliable technique to use against Fluck, but he had acted instinctively. Besides, anything would have been better than getting caught by such a dangerous attack.

"Hand of Chaos," Fluck said, as he once more gestured with his open hand. Instead of a shield of chaos, however, a large, hand-shaped blast of purple energy was shot towards Kai.

"Wind Blastback!" Kai hurriedly propelled himself backwards with a strong blast of wind in order to avoid the crazy attack that Fluck had unleashed upon him. "What the hell was that?!" Kai yelled in disbelief at the Chaosman.

"Logias can make up any kind of attack they want," Fluck answered simply, shrugging his shoulders. "Good job dodging those attacks, but the next one won't be as easy. Even I have to get serious once in awhile, after all." he continued.

The white Warlord clasped his hands together, interlocking his fingers. When he pulled his two arms away, a cluster of energy shaped as a sword materialized in the space before him. 

"Entropic Blade."

Once again, Fluck simply teleported, closing the distance with unbelievable speed. Kai was prepared for him this time, however, and turned his head over his shoulder in anticipation of the attack.

"Ah, sorry. I manipulated probability so that you 'would think that I am going to attack from behind again', so all I had to do was commit myself to a frontal attack this time," Fluck explained conversationally as he reappeared right in front of Kai. He swung down from above with his strange weapon, aiming for a direct hit.

Kai still had one more card left to play, however.

"Wind Shield!"

A triangular barrier of wind was generated and concentrated upon a single point, forcing back Fluck's arm and causing his cloak to flap and billow crazily. The Warlord did not possess the necessary physical strength to overcome this new move, and so he simply dropped his weapon. The blade stopped in mid-air, angled itself unnaturally at Kai, and then simply fell towards him as though the wind barrier did not exist.

The mass of purple energy embedded itself within Kai's belly, but there were otherwise no visible effects. He did not suffer from any cuts. 

"Well, you only need to know this if you ever fight me again, but my attacks can't be guarded against. Armor, shields, defenses, whatever you like. 'Chaos' is simply something that bypasses such ideas."

Fluck snapped his fingers, and the Entropic Blade flickered before collapsing into its component parts of energy, dispersing itself across Kai's body. A second later, a loud explosion rocked the air as it engulfed Kai, while the Warlord simply descended back towards the ground.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 16, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*Descend*

---

So far, so good. Thus far, he encountered little to no people on his route, and the few he _did_ stumble across were blissfully oblivious to the phantom thief's presence in the tower, and so he was able to quickly sneak past them.

"_Things are going pretty well so far,_" Edo mused to himself and grinned as another guard came around. Silently he tucked himself into a dark corner of a wall and allowed his dark cloak and shadow to blend in and completely envelope him. Unaware of the thief hiding maybe a metre away from him, the guard continued to walk. "This is so easy."

_Little did Edo Phoenix know that his streak of luck was soon about to end..._

With a sudden shake, the whole towers begins to rumble and quake terribly. Edo, momentarily caught off guard, stumbles slightly...

...right into a guard.

"Oh, dammit." Edo grumbles, and before the guard could call for help, or appropriately defend himself, Edo instantly shot out an elbow, jabbing it against his face with a satisfying crunch upon contact with the nose, and immediately followed up with a powerful roundhouse kick.

Unprepared, and taken completely off guard, the guard crumples silently against Edo's attacks. Carefully, Edo checked to see if there were any others in the area with a brief release of Haki, and sighed in relief when his search came up with no results.

Edo grabbed the unconscious body by the legs, and slowly dragged it into a dark corner, out of sight, before binding him with some rope and taping over his mouth. Just in case he woke up before he could complete his search, or if somebody somehow stumbled across him. 

"What the hell was that shaking?" He murmured to himself as he quickly darted off again. He was nearly at the door now...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2012)

UC

Tower Courtyard

UC VS Fluck

The crew had taken it's first casualty, or so it seemed, as the youngest of the two captains was caught by the Entropic Blade and was later engulfed by an explosion. Besides being known for his good looks and sharp insight, Kai was also known for his durability but there were some valid concerns whether or not the thickheaded Weatherman could've survived an explosion like that.

It seemed like it was up to the rest now, but how were they supposed to fight a near untouchable Shichibukai, with such a destructive and near perfect defense plus an offense that couldn't be guarded against?

Xifeng pulled out her Chariot card to enhance the last ditch group combo of the UC's strongest attacks, things looked bleak...... If this wasn't going to work........

The Shiera​
Previously during the Templar Training​


> "It looks like we're getting somewhere." He mused as the two ferals pounced on their target.....



The first shadowy feral that tried to maul him was deflected away and into a wall again, Amadeus sported a look on his face that was a mixture of intrigued and amused. The second shadowy figure was crackling with golden lightning, opposed to the blue lightning that he usually employed. The figure moved with an incredible pace, in a straight line like with the Wind Step, but much faster but it wasn't the speed that made this one more challenging to neutralize for the Templar.

Nor was it the lethality of lightning and the attack that was launched at him, the Color of Armament surged through the golden lightning, most likely this was the result of the different color. 

No, it was that his Color of Observation failed him. Now that he thought about it was the same with that shebeast that came at him, it was all skills and reflexes that was keeping him unharmed at this point. Which were considerable as this Tempest Tyke was also swatted.

Amadeus glanced back to the second feral but a deafening shout and rumbling thunder made him focus back on the second threat again, when he felt the force of an immense Color of the Conquering King radiate violently outwards and threatened to affect all those that couldn't withstand it in who knows how far, he was forced to neutralize it with an equal burst of Haki but it left him open.

By the time he had the first threat off him, he was bleeding but had a big smile on his face. Not just because he was impressed by what these two were doing, but because he had figured it out. Why it was that his CoO was failing at this point and what just happened to the two of them. 

Tower Courtyard 

Present time​
Few of the Unnamed Crew pirates were conscious, even less were still capable of standing up right. It seemed that the lesser combatants were spared of the brunt of Fluck's overwhelming might. "Maybe I overdid it?" The Chaos Meister sighed heavily, his power was a fickle bitch and he may have pushed them too far in his attempt to achieve his goal........ It was just that he had no other choice. Both of these crews together with that Kaitou Kid would be instrumental in the destiny of this island.

"If Larissa didn't have more success with her prospects, we may have to be forced to take a more direct approach and hope that the fall out wouldn't be too cataclysmic." This was what forced Fluck to try to steer these rookies towards the right path, the same power that showed him that a great disaster awaited the world if nobody intervened, also told him that the Grand Line would be ripped apart if Fluck and Larissa took matters in their own hands. Images of a Yonkou venturing back to Paradise and kick starting a war between the Marines, Shichibukai and the Yonkou had flashed before his eyes. 

"Hmmm?" He could feel a part of him, pulse violently far away from him. It started off so small that he hadn't noticed it initially but trace energy from the Entropic Blade's explosion had started to flock to one location. This was not unusual, actually it was expected. It would rejoin his body, as it was part of him. What surprised him was that not all of it had slowly rejoined his body, some of it seemed to be drawn to........ That Weather Paramecia?

Kai was lying facedown on the marble that made up this court yard, purple sparks fizzled across his still frame. The frequency and size of these sparks increased with an alarming pace and seemed to peak just when Kai showed signs of life again and tried to climb back on his feet. As he raised up his head, his face came into view and a gash across the eye came into view. As soon as blood came into contact with one of those purple sparks, it seemed to cause a chain reaction. The chaotic lightning seemed to focus around the wound as clouds darkened in the sky and soon crackled with a similar lightning. 

"This is........Surprising......" Fluck wasn't sure what to make of this, that extansion of his soul he had been feeling around Kai had seemed to connect to the sky above Atlant. He could only assume that some of his power had somehow fused with that of Kai, perhaps kickstarted a reaction in Kai's power, perhaps both or perhaps none of the above. 

Ka-thoom!​
The lightning in the clouds had peaked now, crashing down like an immense Chaos Bolt right on Kaiser. The young captain was quickly envoloped by a cloud of dust. The wind that had picked up quickly blew it away, revealing a standing Kai with a dark expression on his face.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



A purple lightning bolt shaped ran across his right eye, it glowed brightly before an immense amount of yellow lightning enveloped Kai. It seemed to start in his legs, but soon covered him completely as it exploded violently. That black hair of his turned blond and his green eyes had turned purple. 

His instinct told him that he needed to watch, maybe it was just that small part of himself that was now part of Kai apparently. But Fluck knew that one wrong move could prove to be disastrous.

Ka-thoom! ​
The rumble of thunder swept across the island, it originated from Kai who's scream seemed to rock the entire island. A wave of overwhelming King's Haki washed across the island, the war that had broken out was stopped in it's tracks as 99% of all combatants passed out. His earlier display of this power had just knocked out some fodders in the immediate area, now not a single fodder remained upright. 

Fluck prepared himself, but nearly got an heart attack when he spotted Xifeng draw a card. It was the Chariot and she hurled it straight at Kai, putting all of her remaining strength into it. The seer had seen that this was their only hope. 

As the god of Chaos, Fluck could just tell what kind of shitstorm this would open and hurled an Entropic Blade to prevent the card from reaching it's target. This too had an unforseen effect, and this too caused a immense explosion. 

When the dust settled, Kai and Fluck were both hit hard. Kai's newfound power seemed to trickle away, as he fell unconscious his appearance returned to normal. Fluck was also injured, apparently not even he had been safe from the clusterfuck that was born from his power colliding violently with that of Xifeng and the unleashed potential of Kai. 

Later​
They had retreated to the tower, Fluck and Larissa had left them be and the injured rookie pirates had secured a chamber in the tower and while Kestrel guarded the doorway the more seriously injured were treated by Xifeng. 

"They will make it, but none of these three will be in any fighting shape." She pointed out the three captain, Kaiser, Livio and Jackie seemed worst of. The situation was dire enough that Dianna had accepted their helping hand as she crossed their path while dragging Jackie off to safety.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 17, 2012)

Tower floor -95

The Terrible Two​
"Tres, Dos, secure the outer ring." The elder brother immediately got to work and took a left turn, the middle brother gave a sight and lazily strolled into a corridor on the right while Alph and Frankenstein headed on the central chamber. Followed by the pack of cyborg animals that have been doing the heavy lifting so far and were now moving the water pump devices and the rest of Frankenstein's equipment. 

"Hmmm?" The two stopped to examine a mural littered with unknown symbols and images. "This isn't from the Void Century."

"No, it appears to be more recent than that......... No time for this, clues are no longer needed when we are so close to the end goal." Frankenstein moved and was soon joined by Alph, who's memory banks allowed him to continue processing the images he had taken and continue the more pressing matters at the same time.  

The moved along to the doorway that led to the next floor, the cyborgs got to work and started attaching the machinery while Alph and Frankenstein oversaw it all. Little did they know, a few surprises were awaiting them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2012)

*[The Line in the Sand]​*​
[The Weight of the World]​

[Templar Training 101, Earlier that Day]

 ?Come now.? is snorted with a stream of smoke. Jackie?s body slams off the hard steel wall, blood seeps between her fangs as she crumbles into a pile on the floor,  ?I?m well aware of what your speed and stealth forms are capable of. Dig deeper or I?m going to send your head back to your daddy.? is grunted as the force of the King?s Haki fills the room, Kia seemingly had awakened it with a burst of power, though even at this level it was meek in comparison to Amadeus?. Turning to face the boy the sound of claws tearing though steel pierces the ears; Jackie too was pulling herself to her feet.  ?I hope you two have more to offer than this.? ~  

[Present, Tower Courtyard] 

_~You should really start using your Haki|This is starting to resemble a waste of time~_ 

Under the torn cloth that covered her eyes, they turn bloodshot with anger while she pulls her arms back before her, this cocky lil bitch was about to find out that Jackie was the queen of the bitches, it ran though her blood, she was after all her mother?s daughter and thanks to the forced reckoning with Amadeus she was more than ready to employee what was asked of her. First taking a deep breath in she allows her CoO to flow from her, covering a small sphere around her, then with a blinding bolt of speed Jackie powers forward her CoA coating her body. Larissa was ready, but she wasn?t at first ready for the level of Control Jackie displayed over her Haki, especially since she had just awakened it this day and this time, Jackie was the one to draw blood as a small scratch traces across her cheek. This small success however threw the whole battle into a fury that poor Dianna couldn?t hope to keep pace with as the two warriors tore across the courtyard, Larissa being forced to use the foot work she had honed over the years. 

The sound of steel rings out as the two finally come back from the blur they had up until then appeared to be, the Law woman Larissa stood to the side of Jackie, her nimble sword held to the side, Jackie stood defiantly, a hand griping the edge of the blade, but a trickle of blood was the first sign something was defiantly wrong. Peeling like rolled paper the blindfold that covered Jackie?s eyes falls away and with a whooping hack she falls to one knee as blood seeped pass her clenched teeth. Without her Devil Fruit was she this weak, this pathetic? Defiance still showed in her eyes though and a Saber Cat Fang attack went to remove Larissa?s head from her shoulders, but the sturdy crack of sheath on bone is heard forcing Jackie to fall to her stomach a look of sheer disappointment crossed the Law Woman?s face as she slung the blood from the edge of her weapon,  ?Don?t worry, I?m far from done.? is coughed, Jackie tears trenches into the stone courtyard as she pulled her fame up with a push-up.

 ?Allow me to show you.? is stated as the woman righted herself,  ?Don?t push your..? a sharp look though stops the woman in her tracks.  ?I?ve been trained in the arts of Chord Cutting, through that I?ve been taught extensively about the human body, so now allow me to show you the most unforgiving technique available to me. Corpus ceu Sacrificium.? is uttered as her hands are again raised to take action, though this time they were used on herself. Corpus ceu Sacrificium means body as sacrifice, and as it sounds Jackie uses her body to sacrifice for a greater power. Her sharp nails dig deep into her own neck and stun nerves that run along and in her own spine. This isn?t a fatal attack, though the end results can be very fatal for the user, thus sacrifice. In an instant Jackie?s body turns a burning red, she had unlocked the full potential of her body as it was though taking the limiters off herself in this way was dangerous as her core body temperature skyrocketed. To accent this sweat mixes with her CoA as it evaporates allowing a jade green haze to pour off her body.  ?Careful, this is the first time I?ve used this.? is conveyed, Jackie then vanishes in an explosion of speed. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2012)

*[Dredges of Insanity; Ravenbeards Even the Best Laid Plans]​*​
[Ne’er to Darken any Sholes Again]​ 

* “Orders?”* one of the few Shawl prisoners that remained asked, Williams’ eyes cut to him, those red orbs seemed to burn a hole through his soul, the opposite of Sabrina’s which threatened to suck your life from the core of your body.   “Cut across them, give them the bulk of the Maelstrom, if they want to come aboard, we’ll afford them the opportunity.” Williams barked hoarsely. The Pirate paused, the order was very strange, but then again they were riding a floating bone fortress that Williams could control at whim, the strange was an everyday occurrence around this crew of lunatics. * “Aye! Pull us port you filthy sea dogs!”* is shouted as the canons are rolled into place. Williams took his place at the side facing the approaching Marine vessel, a sick smile curled his lips, and he just knew sitting across this small expanse of water a man with his mentality or close enough to it too was looking his way, that same smile of defiance and cocky bravado sitting about his features a clash of absolute justice and deep seated loathing. 

 “Take the ship.” Williams orders and for the first time since the Maelstroms construction the boarding gangways and grappling hooks are employed as the Marine vessel is securely ensnared by the Pirates. ~

*[The Line in the SandII]​*​
[The Weight of the World Redux]​

A long heavy sigh escapes Jackie and the green vapor pouring form her body has now turned an inky black as her blood is starting to mix into it as her body is being strained to its breaking points. Her eyes turn weary as she tries to keep her body erect on shaky knees. Across the way Larissa is little worse for wear, the sheer speed Jackie is using now is more than enough to keep her on the defensive, her saving grace is her years of training and extraordinary use of CoO. Feeling her own life force slowly slipping away Jackie quickly realizes that she has to end this or die trying, she also knows that Larissa is too keen not to realize this as well. Dianna is confounded and doesn’t quite know what to do and her face more than tells that story as she simply wished that Jackie would tell her that it’d be okay, but she knows her friend far too well. And those words will never leave her lips, not in a situation like this. It all seemed mighty hopeless until a strong force of King’s Haki filled the whole court yard



> Ka-thoom!​
> The lightning in the clouds had peaked now, crashing down like an immense Chaos Bolt right on Kaiser. The young captain was quickly envoloped by a cloud of dust. The wind that had picked up quickly blew it away, revealing a standing Kai with a dark expression on his face.
> 
> 
> ...



[Templar Training 101-2, Earlier that Day]

 “Jackie!” a voice echoed from above brining the green eyed woman’s gaze that way, behind a pane of paneled glass Dianna was more or less having a cow. The training was now apparently over as the pink clad nurse made her way back into the room. That, however, wasn’t the major problem, sure both Jackie and Kai were a little worse for ware, but why in Oda’s name did Jackie have to simply stand there in the buff staring a hole through Amadeus.  “Get some cloths on, you’re embarrassing me!!!” why this did Dianna didn’t have a clue, maybe it was just she had the modesty that Jackie lacked.  “It’s not like it’s something these two haven’t seen before.” is the reply, though a red bar etched across Kai’s face may have been the sign of a different story,  “Get these two to the infirmary Dana, though it might not look it, they need to be patched up. ~ 

[Present, Courtyard] 

While Dianna struggled to stand under the weight of Kai’s immense Haki Jackie noticed a change within herself. Well to be more accurate her body realized that it was no longer bound. The she cat didn’t know if it was Kai’s Haki interference or just some limit on the law placed on her, but its hold was now nulled and the inner beast that was unlocked on the Sheria stirred and her weakened state couldn’t hold it at bay.  “D-Dianna” is mumbled once or twice as Jackie doubled over in pain, though Dianna could do little to move under the pressure that seemed to be bearing down on her shoulders. Larissa’s pupils dilate and her attention turns back to Jackie. It wasn’t as powerful or expansive as Kai’s. But it was sharp and focused in a dense area and it was coming from Jackie. She turns back to the Wrecker as the short hairs on her arms lengthened and increased in density becoming more a fur than hair. 

This again? Larissa merely shook her head, did Jackie not learn earlier? _ “Did I not tell you?”_ she asked, earlier she told Jackie that the first law would be the first of many, so she decides to start with the first. _ “The woman before me cannot use her Devil Fruit.”_ is firmly stated as fangs start to push out from Jackie’s lips. But instead of stopping Jackie’s body continued to transform as she dropped her sari from her body. There could only be two reasons for this, either Jackie’s haki was interfering with the law, or this form was the only thing keeping Jackie alive, which would make her law impossible to enact.

* “Run” is uttered, Dianna knew it was meant for her, but she still couldn’t move her legs, not even an inch. Jackie was going ogre, and there was no turning back now~ 

It looked very painful, to the point that Jackie started to tear at her own flesh as if her skin was too small for her body; the next instant Larissa is taken back. Jackie stood more than meter from her, but now her arm shot by her, it crashes with a convulsion to the ground as Jackie too collapses as the dark brown fur covering her body turns back. The muscle underneath rolled as if creatures were trying to burrow free as her mass started to increase. Two flaming coals burn into existence, Jackie lifts her head to capture Larissa’s gaze as she started to stand. While she does those nine inch steak knives continue to grow alongside her body, trenches are cut pass Larissa as Jackie stands to nine, twelve, fifteen and finally twenty feet tall as her fangs top out at four foot long. Being bit by those were out of the question as a whip like tail slams into the ground, this was no normal point for the Saber Cat, it was a ‘monster’ point with the whole instinct to go with it as Jackie merely stood there those burning coals staring down on her much smaller prey.

Let’s see, fangs longs as short swords.. Check.
Claws as long as steak knives… check
Tail that acts like whip… double check..

~shit~

This was about to become far more trouble than it was worth, this beast seemed to have more control over Jackie’s Haki than she as her feral King’s Haki grew to match the onslaught Kai brought down, just in a the immediate area. ~~ 

[Present Inside the Tower] 

Xifeng was trying her best, but the wounds, especially to Kai and Jackie. Their proud nature and brass nature made them push their bodies to the breaking point and then far pass it, they would live, but when they would wake up even escaped Xifeng’s vision. This meant they may never wake. Dianna was forced to begrudgingly accept the UC’s help, though she didn’t have to stay with them now that Jackie was stabilized, grabbing her captain by the palm and wrists she starts to drag her away. 

 “Stand down Grand Knight Fang.” Amadeus’ voice boomed as everyone’s gaze shot to the door the Kestrel was supposed to be guarding, there he played with a yo-yo as the Templar Grand Master entered the room, his spear draped over his shoulders and supported his arms.  “I believe that Jackie is gonna need what I brought with me.” he adds, Dana the pink clad Nurse was in toe. In her clutches a black rectangular box. Within was some very experimental and very powerful medicine, courtesy of the Void Century. ~~     *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*The Rumbling of a King, and The Truth

* ---

A loud roar of thunder was heard in the distance, and a cold, then burning sensation flooded through the entire tower. A sensation that Edo had recognized immediately as the Colour of the Conquering King - and the thunder that came before it meant that it was most likely Kai that did it. He gave a small grin. "_Heh. So Kai is one of *them*, eh? Well, I suppose he is one of the D's, so it makes sense..._"

Thankfully, after the previous experience with the Conquering King's Haki, Edo had expected another blast to come sooner or later and was already prepared. Though, this time the blast seemed weaker than before, and less focused - enough that Edo could resist it without much difficulty.

Not that he wasn't grateful for it. He couldn't really afford to fall unconscious_ here_...

So far they hadn't detected him yet. Edo was focusing all the concentration he had into the most powerful Invisibility of the Mind technique he could muster up, and hid in the shadows. The blast from before nearly made him lose a hold of it and stumble, but he managed to sustain it.

But he couldn't sustain it for much longer...already, his muscles were aching and he was experiencing rather intense mental fatigue. He wiped away another bead of sweat that went down his forehead, as Alph and Frankenstein continued and left the immediate area.

Edo breathed a silent sigh of relief and relaxed the technique. Taking out a cherry diversion bomb he had made earlier, he swooped down behind the large rock - a shapeless dark phantom, and examined it carefully. 

It seemed to just be an ordinary giant rock, but...the writing definitely held significance. It looked very familiar, and he was sure he'd seen it somewhere before, but the mental taxing of sustaining Invisibility of the Mind took a small toll on him...

And then it came to him, like a punch in the face. Slowly and shakily, he backed away, eyes widening. This wasn't a giant rock. This was a...poneglyph. Mysterious stone blocks scattered across the Grand Line, inscribed with a language long since forgotten by the world. They held words that could change the entire world...

He needed to report this, and quite urgently at that. But first...he took out a small piece of parchment paper and charcoal, and inscribed a small line onto it, before taking out a dagger and carving into the line on the stone he had just inscribed and made small modifications to each word. Putting away his dagger, Edo got up and grinned at his handiwork. 

And then Edo took his leave.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 18, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*The Suit

* ---

Edo continued to run, past who knows how many corridors, and many, many doors, until...

He stumbled into another corridor, this one different. It was bigger than the others, and more extravagant too, with pictures of battles and wars carved beautifully in the walls. There weren't many doors here either, only two or three rooms in the entire corridor, each door with an intricate picture of some sort carved in, along with numerous locks, and presumably traps, built into them.

Edo slowed his run down into a walk and examined the door with the picture of a spiral engraved into it, curiosity overwhelming him again. He placed a hand on it delicately, and smiled. The door was some sort of metal, definitely, but there were traces of sea stone inside it too. Presumably to stop devil fruit users from approaching it or simply breaking through the locks. From what he could see, the locks themselves were...masterfully made as well. Most likely impossible for most thieves to do without botching and setting off the traps built into them. The same would probably apply for the dials built on as well.

This was a good challenge.

He took out a lockpick and began on the first lock in the top right hand corner of the door, and twisted and turned it around, looking for the 'sweet spot', before it promptly broke. Sweating, he produced another one and worked away at it, managing to disable it this time and worked on the other four. One by one, the locks fell and each one was soon disabled. The dials might be harder, though.

He pressed his ear against the door and began turning the dials, very carefully, so as to not set off the traps. The first two were easy enough, though the last one proved to be more of a challenge. And at last, the great metal door swung open, revealing the room inside.

It...wasn't much of a room. 

Just a single staircase, leading to an elevated platform up to a podium bathing in light. Edo quickly ran up the staircase and looked around. "_Nothing...just a platform?_" Edo frowned, and sighed in disappointment until a small indentation in the corner of the platform caught his attention.

Running over excitedly, he pushed it down, and a quiet rumbling was heard behind him as a glass case rose up from the ground. Edo grinned and walked over to it. It looked to be some sort of dark bodysuit? Upon closer examination he noticed it had some sort of belt, along with ash-grey gloves and a short cape at the back. There was a mask too, with a crimson piece of fabric that probably covered where the mouth was supposed to be.

Picking away at the lock, Edo removed the suit and examined it. 

"_Whoa..._" He blinked. "_This is some really advanced technology. Flame dials installed into the gloves and boots, breathing mask, a chameleon cloaking dial built into the belt, fire-proof cape...and loads of weapons built into the belt._"

However, while engrossed in the examination of the suit, Edo failed to notice the presences that were nearing him...


----------



## AzureMagikz (Aug 18, 2012)

*West Blue, Funukuro Island : Funukuro Village, Chapter 1 : A New Pirate is Born*



The beautiful sun slowly rose over the peaceful village. Funukuro Island, in West Blue was a peaceful little village, near a large forest. Today was to be a special day. Hirro, now age eighteen, was to set out today to fulfill his dreams. 

The morning sun slowly sneaked into Hirro's bedroom. He started to twitch, and roll around in his bed.

"Mm.. build.. rowboat.. Raftel.. Grand Line.. pirate.." These were the words he mumbled in his bed for the first few minutes of dawn. Eventually, he woke up. Hirro yawned and slowly got out of his bed. He took off his pajamas and put on his regular white shirt and threw on his cardigan. Then, he put on his shorts and his sneakers. He opened the door and went downstairs.

"Oh hi, honey. Today is the day, isn't it?" Hirro's mother greeted him as he walked down the stairs.

"Mm.. yeah.." Hirro replied. He was still half-asleep. He instinctively grabbed an apple and went out the door.

"Hey! Here son, use this to help build your raft." Hirro's father said to him. His father handed him an axe and Hirro silently took it. Hirro then headed out for the forest. 

After quite a while, Hirro finally had three tree trunks. He carried them to Funukuro Village's beach. A few days ago, his dad's friend taught Hirro how to build a rowboat. Hirro had brought with him some nails and a hammer. He then began to build his rowboat.

After an hour or so, his rowboat was finished. He ran back to his house to get everything he needed for the trip. He excitedly ran into his room and grabbed a map of West Blue. He hurriedly checked around the room for anything else he would need. After realizing he had everything, he went down the stairs.

"Son! Here!" his dad exclaimed. His father gave him a bento box filled with beef, rice and greens. He also gave him another apple and a jug of water.

"Oh? Thanks, dad! Can't believe I forgot about food and water." Hirro happily said. He hugged his father, and then his mother. Without a word, he slowly walked out of the house. He had almost reached the shore when he heard, 

"Hirro! Come back to us when you've become a great pirate! Come back once you have reached Raftel!" Hirro looked up the hill. He saw his mother there, with tears in her eyes next to his father. Hirro didn't say anything and continued to the shore. He got on the rowboat and began to row for a little while. Then, he stopped.

"I AM NOW A PIRATE... AND I WILL REACH RAFTEL!!" Hirro screamed out to the sky. His parents smiled and walked back into the house. Hirro, with a huge smile on his face, began to row again, heading off into the horizon.


----------



## AzureMagikz (Aug 18, 2012)

*West Blue, Jurudo Island, Chapter 2, Arc I : The Man Who Laughs at Dreams*

Hirro's eyes were wide open as the rifle was pointed towards his heart. 

*BAM!*

_Four hours earlier,_

"Mm.. thwis beeve vis werry good!" Hirro said, with his mouth full of food.

Hirro stopped rowing in the middle of the ocean to have his bento box, filled with beef, rice and greens. While eating, Hirro looked around at the ocean. He saw the silhouette of what looked like a house, far out in the distance.

".. ISLAND!! I found an island!"  Hirro exclaimed with joy. He put down his bento box and reached in his pocket. He pulled out his map and looked at it.

Hmm.. that island must be.. Jurudo Island? Maybe. I should go there to buy some more food." Hirro remarked to himself. He hurriedly finished the rest of his bento and began rowing in the direction of the silhouette. 

Hirro finally reached the island. It was a very sandy island with few trees and a small village. He could see many fisherman at the shore trying to get their dinner. 

"Hey, old man, can I leave my rowboat here?" Hirro asked an elderly man.

"Why of cou- DID YOU CALL ME AN OLD MAN? I AM ONLY SIXTY-TWO!" the man replied.

"Yeah yeah, so can I leave my boat here?" Hirro rudely asked again.

".. Fine.." the old man snarled at him. 

_"Sheesh, what's his problem!?"_, Hirro thought to himself.

Hirro got off his boat and walked into the village. Hirro instantly started looking for a market, and he found one. He walked over, when he noticed a large man and some kids. 

"I'm going to be the world's greatest Marine! I'll become an Admiral before you even know it! Hahaha!" one of the little kids exclaimed. The short boy had spiky black hair and wore a tunic with straw sandals.

"Well, I'll be one of the Shichibukai! Everyone will fear me! Haha!" the other kid said. This boy, slightly taller than the other had messy blonde hair and wore a similar tunic and straw sandals.

Suddenly, the boy with black hair was punched in the gut and fell the floor, unconscious. 

"Marine? AHAHAHA! As if! Little kid, there's no way a runt like you would become a Marine, not even in yer dreams!  The world is about money and strength! You would be wise to start saving up on money!" the large man standing next to them said. He had a large black beard and shaggy, black hair. He wore a vest with bright flower patterns on top and shorts that matched his vest. He was wearing straw sandals as well.

"H-hey! T-that was not nice!" the kid with the blonde hair said. Hirro saw people running away from the scene and the man about to strike the poor kid. Instinctively, Hirro ran towards him grabbed his arm.

"Y-you shouldn't h-hit little kids... i-it's not.. nice.." Hirro fearfully said to the man. Anyone could have told that Hirro was scared of the man himself. 

"Ch! Kids like you shouldn't be correcting adults. However I'll let you go this time, as long as those two have learned their lessons. The worl- no, the UNIVERSE is about two things : money and power!" the man said. He started chuckling to himself as he walked away, drinking from a sake bottle. Hirro despised this man a lot. 

"You two okay?"  Hirro said to the two little kids. They nodded and hurriedly ran away, with tears in their eyes.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 19, 2012)

Tower floor -95

Atlant Island

"The day has come!" Uno the kiddie looking cyborg, despite being well in his twenties by now, came racing down from the staircase that led to the -94th floor. "I have become a man, I was with Wu Konga and when I woke up my butt hurt really bad and my pans were full of blood!" Despite his age his intellect didn't really reflect it. Somebody skipped that birds and bees talk with him.

Edo had been so engrossed with the suit that he hadn't even noticed the little cyborg approaching. He was nearby, his path leading him past the room he was in currently but it seemed unlikely he could be discovered by him. No, not by little Uno. But Alph, a great Division Commander of the Sabertooth pirates, too had been engrossed by something while he waited for Frankenstein and his platoon of tech enhanced little helpers would finish up there work. The news that it would take a while because the leak was located right in that floor and before they could pump the water out the hole in the outer wall had to be fixed. 

But the loud arrival of Uno made him focus his attention and that scanning equipment of his that functioned as his sensory organs did not only detect Uno's lifesigns but not far from him an unknown entity was present. Who this person was? What was he doing here? How did he get past the men guarding the upper floors? The answers to these questions weren't important, all variables needed to be taken out of the equation and as swiftly as possible.

Edo was only saved through his reflexes, that Color of Observation he had gotten so familiar with was working against him at this point. It did not work on androids so he never saw that instant death blow coming, his reflexes and his proximity to an outer wall saved him. Controlled death stomping was far less lethal than unrestrained death stomping, that's a fact! 

It was a simple punch with an immense mechanical strength behind it and jet propelled that sent the Fullmetal Titan through multiple walls and even that slab of rock that housed the ancient mural. A punch with enough force to rock the tower, and crack the floor. Apparently not only had he failed to land the blow, but this restraint hadn't been enough to prevent collateral damage to the tower's structure. 

Edo, neverlosing his cool prepared to counter with a witty remark and a trick he had up his sleeve but the android had no interest. With a loud click a hatch opened on his palm. Ever perceptive, he deduced that nothing good come from that glow that started to radiate from it. He attempted put some distance between him and this threat, to assess the situation and come up with a strategy to get him out of this situation while outnumbered and clearly outclassed. At least physically, because a single attack had caused his much mayhem.

Lady Luck smiled kindly on him today, that made at least one lady that seemed to favor him () because the ground rumbled before a gigantic hand burst throught it together with a enormous volume of seawater that came through the hole it ripped. It grabbed Alph, but he easily broke free from it's grip broke a number of bones in that oversized hand that clutched him. 

It was the Pink Fin Tribe, outcasts that were shunned both by fishmen and humans because they were the product of coupling by both. Humans saw them as fishmen freaks, fishemen saw them as human scum. They had made their home in the tower, they were focused to hide in the flooded lower levels when the human settlers drove them from their homes but now they were going to make their stand. If only they knew that for once, they really stood no chance against these attackers looking to chase them out of their homes or kill them in the process.

The giant was a Wotan, half giant and half fishmen (Blue Whale) who stood little chance against Alph, but his sheer size and might, the rushing water and the mob of desperate Pink Fin warriors were enough to keep the machine distracted. Maybe just for a minute. Edo saw it as his chance to take off. With all hell breaking loose, he had made it nearly to the stairs but another tech enhanced individual was staring down at him while preparing to strike him down. Tres Spars, the oldest of three and Alph's most loyal subordinate was here to take care of the first of his commander's problem before he would assist in the Pink Fin clean up.

"Agh!" An explosive went off in his face, the brights light blinding him. Despite having speed and raw strength as his allies, it seemed that he may not be able to catch up to Edo just yet. But he would succeed or die trying!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 19, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dredges of Insanity; Ravenbeards Even the Best Laid Plans]​*​
> [Ne’er to Darken any Sholes Again]​
> 
> * “Orders?”* one of the few Shawl prisoners that remained asked, Williams’ eyes cut to him, those red orbs seemed to burn a hole through his soul, the opposite of Sabrina’s which threatened to suck your life from the core of your body.   “Cut across them, give them the bulk of the Maelstrom, if they want to come aboard, we’ll afford them the opportunity.” Williams barked hoarsely. The Pirate paused, the order was very strange, but then again they were riding a floating bone fortress that Williams could control at whim, the strange was an everyday occurrence around this crew of lunatics. * “Aye! Pull us port you filthy sea dogs!”* is shouted as the canons are rolled into place. Williams took his place at the side facing the approaching Marine vessel, a sick smile curled his lips, and he just knew sitting across this small expanse of water a man with his mentality or close enough to it too was looking his way, that same smile of defiance and cocky bravado sitting about his features a clash of absolute justice and deep seated loathing.
> ...




Sabrina let out a feral scream as she leapt fearlessly across the wide gulf between both ships, amidst a storm of cannon fire, her shadowy cloak billowing about her shoulders. Bullets whizzed by her head, a bit too close for comfort. *"Raven Swarm!"* she cried. Her swirling cloak enveloped her body and exploded into a massive cloud of ravens, black as night, eyes like blood red jewels. The ravens descended upon the Marines, pecking and clawing at their flesh. Sabrina landed upon the deck of the Marine ship and began swinging wildly with her ebony scythe, using the cover of the ravens to cut a bloody swathe through their ranks. 

"Mercy!" exclaimed a Marine, staggering to his knees as a raven ripped at the flesh of his face. 

Sabrina loomed over him, her face splattered with blood and gore. "Mercy?" She laughed. "It doesn't exist!" With a looping slash his head went tumbling through the air. Lupe appeared atop the railing and nimbly caught the head between his teeth. The zombie wolf man howled with delight. Rather like a dog playing fetch, she thought amusedly. The audible crunching of bone was like music to her ears.

"Doggie want another bone?" she cackled, before lopping off another head.  

Suddenly a gigantic fist filled her field of vision, batting aside the raven swarm. Sabrina's eyes widened. It was too fast to dodge. Her shadow warped in front of the fists path, an instant defense mechanism which had saved her life so many times in the past. She had never questioned if it would ever fail her. Until now. The fist made contact with the living shadow, the impact like a sonic boom. The resulting shockwave blew the shadow to ribbons and sent her flying headfirst through the center mast. 

Commodore Zane Garrick cracked his metal banded fists and spat upon the deck in disgust. *"I've got no use for mercy either..."* Lupe snarled menacingly at Garrick and bounded towards him on all fours, leaping into the air. Garrick's hands moved in a blur of motion. He caught the wolf man by the throat and held him outwards in a vice grip. Lupe snapped his jaws at Garrick, missing his face by inches. Garrick glanced impassively at the mutt. *"I used to have a dog when I was kid,"* he said. *"I could never get him to play fetch or do any of that cute shit that dogs do. So I had to put him down." * Without another word he twisted Lupe's neck around like a corkscrew and hurled the whimpering mutt into the drink. Garrick stomped across the bone walkway that extended from the _Maelstrom_. *"Tekkai..."* he mumbled. Bullet's and blades bounced harmlessly off of his body as he marched onto the deck of the enemy ship. Not that he minded a few bullet wounds and scratches. He slapped aside any foolish pirate (and even Marine) daring enough to get near, bellowing at the top of his lungs... 

*"PAULSGRAVE!! IT'S TIME TO FACE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!"* 

_Aboard the Maelstrom..._
Little Elena LeSwann observed the intense battle through the porthole of Sabrina's cabin. She might have been only ten, but it was rather obvious just who was going to win this fight. In her favorite stories the Marines always beat the pirates and saved the day. Reality, however, had hit her full force like an out of control sea train. She eyed the salt shaker on the dinner tray laid at the foot of Sabrina's king sized bed, and bit her lower lip with indecision. "I don't want to die," she mumbled under her breath. The image of her father being torn apart by that crazy wolf came unbidden to her minds eye, suddenly filling her with anger. 

She nodded resolutely and grabbed the tray of food. Slowly she made her way into the inner bowels of the cavernous ship, her heart pounding at every step. None of the pirates even gave her a second glance, more concerned with joining the battle above. Sabrina had taught them to keep a healthy distance from her anyway. It didn't take long to find the medical bay, which to her seemed more like a glorified meat locker rather then a place of healing. She had met Dr. Hawthorne only once. At first she thought he was a prisoner like her. That was until she saw him transform one of her cousins into a zombie. She walked past a row of gurney's with black bodybags, past dormant creatures which seemed possible only in some twisted nightmare. A sudden scream echoed down the corridor. It was the queen. Elena jerked to a halt at the bloodcurdling sound, so terrifying that she nearly bolted back the way she came. _I can do this! _ She took deep breath and took a step forward, then another. Up ahead was the operating room. She could hear Hawthorne's rambling voice, intermingled with the screams of the queen, her cousin. Elena knocked and stood back. It was now or never.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Gorillas in the mist​*

Darius felt his smoothly sailing boat lightly touch against the edge of the rocky shore. There he stood, Darius Hawk, his expression relaxed but oozing with arrogance. Lightly spiked dark hair was caught onto some oceanic breeze as he stepped off, looking around with a dull expression. "...What is this shit?" Woods, and fog. He walked ahead, boots stepping through the sand leaving a trail of foot prints as he walked ahead fearlessly, not bothering to heed any of the crooked warning signs directing him to shore.

"This is what the old man intended for me..? To play around in the woods? This beast had better be worth my time." Darius impatiently muttered, head whipping side to side as he took everything in. Fog, trees, fog and more trees. Soon he came to a long bridge that increased in height, until Darius found himself walking amongst the tree tops.

​
As his boots thudded upon the high bridge he kept a neutral expression, his eyes causally roaming from side to side to spot this _beast._ As he walked along Darius head the rapid approach of an arrow. The massive cleaver upon his back was drawn with shocking speed, a testament of his monstrous strength. "...An arrow shooting animal?" Darius said with mild disappointment, his reaction time high enough to swat the arrow aside, as he glanced in the direction of the forest. "...Or a native?"

Holding his blade upright, the flat side dropped onto his shoulder, as the sharper end glistened while he waited. "Get up here so I can cut you," Darius eagerly said. His unnaturally red eyes were altered by the experiment, and their odd color made them appear to glow in the fog. The bridge suddenly snapped in two as something bashed against it from below. "Hn..?!"

The bridge seemed to rippled like a wave before bursting apart from a second strike. "Gah!" Leaping, Darius roughly hit the grassy terrain below, tumbling. Amongst the wild bushes and fog it was hard to make much of anything out. He'd have to rely on senses other than sight, he realized, to survive this little test. "Stop wasting my time. If you want to fight, fight!" Darius impatiently said, before instinctively blocking what appeared to be.. an odd weapon. Two clubs attached by a string?

Darius pursued him, slashing relentlessly at the back of his furry attacker as it moved through the fog smoothly, using the blur of trees and the cloudy thickness to his advantage. Though it was difficult for Darius to see or locate the target he kept up with relative ease. He was growing increasingly annoyed by the stealthy tactics of the attacker. 

_Thwack!_​
A hard blow snapped across Darius' back, and he snarled at the pain rather than crying out, but then scowled. He endured it in exchange of slashing in his foe's direction, cutting through trees with ease. Unfortunately, his foe was already gone. Pissed now, Darius began walking instead of running, heading in a random direction. Each time his enemy popped out to attack him, and weapon struck him, Darius ignored it. He refused to bother to with a counter attack. "Enjoy it while it lasts, turd." Darius stated mostly to himself as his body got banged up. He was bruised, and it ached, but the pain would soon dull he knew. It wasn't enough to take down the borderline masochist, but he knew if he kept taking the harsh blows it would soon knock him unconscious.

Emerging from some trees, finally, he spotted ascending stairs. The fog was more clear in this area, and so he stepped up the stone staircase to discover what awaited him at the top. This area was lightly surrounded by mist.. and he could see a gang of weapon wielding... gorillas?! They were waiting for him, apparently. "What the fuck?!" Darius blurted at the ridiculousness of it. Each of them had a weapon that made it differ from the other. One had katanas. Another sais. One nunchucks. Another a bo staff. Then in the back stood one larger and meatier than the others with a club.. and to his side, a smaller one with a bow and arrow. The gorillas looked well trained and ready for action. 

Holding his giant sword in one hand, Darius freed the other to roll a sore shoulder, it popping. He was already fairly banged up, too. He figured this should be a fun match up. The gorillas stood atop an ancient structure, circling him. Facing them on the uneven platform, Darius grew tired of waiting. He smirked and said, "Scared? Allow me."

Rushing at them swiftly, Darius slashed, but the gorillas jumped to safety. Darius continued to pursue one, and twisted, slashing again. He cut the sai wielding one on the arm, but caught in arrow in the back for his efforts. Ignoring the pain, he slashed at the gorilla with the nunchucks, who judging from the relaxed stance appeared to assume he'd fall or at least stumble from the arrow piercing him. Cutting his target's face, narrowly, he grinned in a taunting fashion, "Now we're even, Bubbles."

The gorilla holding the bo staff crept up from behind as it spun the weapon in blurring motions, the staff letting out a noisy wailing sound sharply struck the side of Darius' face. It was nearly hard enough to crack bone. Darius felt his head jerk to the side, roughly, but only he grinned as his face bruised. "Got'cha bitch!" Darius lunged forward to grab the gorilla's face. He wasted no time stabbing it, but was given a solid blow to the chest at the same time, sending him flying backwards. His ears caught the faint sound of an approaching blade, and he rotated his body in time to avoid losing his head. The blade meant for his neck caught his shoulder protector instead, but the force of the slash sent Darius tumbling roughly across the stone platform.

Everything hurt.. but he knew if he surrendered to his body pleading for release from the throbbing agony he'd be finished. Rising, slowly, Darius kicked it up a notch and spun his body to collide metal to metal with the katanas. Sparks flew as the thinner blades cracked. His back, however, was left wide open. The gorilla with the sais leaped forward, stabbing, but Darius ducked a sai meant for the back of his head. Darius exchanged a kick launched behind him, his boot slamming into the gorilla's chest, but not before he was stabbed in the leg. Swinging the aching limb forward, and stomping down, Darius panted as he narrowly avoided an arrow that sailed for his face. Leaning sideways to dodge it, he rapidly whirled his giant sword and sheathed it. "Fine, fine.. I get it, you're strong, I acknowledge you."

Darius knew his leg was bleeding badly without looking. The warm sticky red liquid was staining his pants. His body was bruised, and he was sure he had some broken ribs here and there. Not that he'd get to whining about it. His body was nothing more than a tool. A means to an end. It could turn into dust in the wind, and he'd not give it a second thought. Removing the sai with a grunt, he tossed it with an indifferent toss, letting the weapon clank against solid stone to land right before the sai totting gorilla. "Hey, take your shit. Stupid apes can't appreciate a well made weapon."

Drawing his katanas from his waist, Darius arched an eyebrow as he said, "...Now then, let's fight seriously, shall we?" The gorilla stood, making motions as if they were laughing. Was the battered, stabbed, and bruised swordsman actually assuming he could still fight them equally? Darius moved, far faster than before, cutting his way by two of the Gorillas.. the staff and nunchuck wielding ones. Blood spurted from their sides as they fell sideways, in agonizing pain. As the gorilla with a sai lunged at him, stabbing, Darius leaned sideways at the last possible moment, and with a cool look of indifference on his face as he said,

"Snip!"​
Arm cut, but not chopped off, the gorilla dropped its weapon and scrambled backwards, its arm bleeding wildly. Moving to turn in a smooth 180, he next shouted, 

"Aerial Arc Missile!"​
Wind flew forward, not only cutting through the aiming archer's bow, but slicing into the gorilla itself, sending it landing hard, bouncing on its back. He didn't waste a technique on the weaponless gorilla, his opponent's swords broken, he just zigzagged up to him, struck the bottom of his chin with the hilt of his sword and used the other to slash him across the chest, flooring him next.

Facing the leader of the pack, who stomped forward now, Darius began rolling his body in a series of winding figures eights, building momentum.. moving quicker.. and quicker.. arms prepared to unleash a lethal final attack.

"Okay, that's enough!" He screamed, taking off the gorilla mask, his allies doing the same.. most of them groaning and bleeding. "You pass.. I'll go tell M.A. you passed!"

Darius looked a mixture of annoyed and outraged as his eye twitched. He contemplated killing them all. "Assholes.." Darius muttered as he walked off a few steps.. before collapsing, and sitting on the edge of the platform, his head bowed as he caught up on a well deserved nap.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*Abscond

* ---

Edo left to the staircase, silently thanking to Lady Luck for the momentary distraction provided by the Pink Fin tribe but...

His streak of luck quickly ended, as at the staircase, waiting for him, was another person: Tres Spars, the most senior of the three Spark Brothers and one of Alph's most trusted soldiers and commanders.

Edo grimaced. He couldn't fight him, not here anyway. The guy behind would probably make short work with the Pink Fin Fishermen and he was injured anyway; chances of victory, or even survival, were very slim.

From his poncho, he produced three bombs. Two actual explosives, and a wire triggered caltrop one.

"Sorry, but I'm afraid I haven't the time to play with you at the moment." Edo apologized, grinning while the top part of his face remained obscured under his hood. He chucked the first explosive at him, and it exploded in a loud and thunderous explosion, resulting in a cloud of smoke forming along with the bottom part of the staircase crumbling, with the top soon to follow.

Wasting no time, Edo leaped in through the smoke, and jumped onto the ledge where the staircase had still yet to crumble and ran up as quickly as possible before stamping the already weakened staircase with a Colour of Armaments enhanced attack and then throwing throwing his second explosive bomb at Tres, resulting in another powerful explosion.

Still grinning, Edo continued to run through the tower, returning back to his normal outfit and disregarding all forms of stealth; it was pointless to hide now. People were surely heading in his direction after all that had just happened. Quickly, he made his way to a window and threw his last bomb down the corridor, exploding it. Then, having tracked them down with Colour of Observation during his retreat, he made his way towards the place the UC and Wreckers had retreated themselves to.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 19, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk.

Dock Island

Journey to become The Strongest Swordsman​*
When Darius opened his eyes, his body was still sore. Standing, sorely, he popped his neck and grimaced. "Ugh, sent to face a bunch of retards. I'll definitely kill him." Rising, scowling as he did, Darius tucked a hand on his hip.. plotting the fastest way back to his boat. He didn't have a _terrible_ sense of direction, but he still got lost with relative ease if he didn't know exactly where he was going.

Walking, his arms crossed, Darius paused at the steps. He slowly looked over his shoulder, and saw the bridge.. along with a slightly higher tree.. and a vine. His eyes narrowed, as he got an ideal. "I don't have time to waste wandering aimlessly... fine, here I go." Walking over, he tugged on the vine a few times.. prepared himself once he was sure it could tolerate his weight, and swung himself forward.

An eye popping at the rapid and awkward angling of it all, Darius lifted a boot covered foot in an attempt to stop himself at his destination. "Damn it!" Darius blurted when he missed. His foot swept by the bridge, and he spun around as the vine swung the way it came, but kept spinning, his back eventually crashing into and through the side of the bridge. Releasing the vine with an irritated toss, Darius trotted off, boots clunking down the bridge as he muttered, "Stupid fake ass gorillas!" It was definitely their fault, after all.

As usual his anger was quick to subside. He could get off of this island, now, and move on with his life. Training was nice, but it wouldn't do enough for him. As skilled as Mark Anthony was, the man held back. He was always giving Darius speeches about controlling his temper, defense, and relying on tactics instead of simply slashing away like a mad man. Darius knew he was right, but he didn't appreciate and refused to give his all to a sparring match or a halfassed opponent. His katana meant far more to him than that.. the red one being his own, and the blue one belonging to Zander.

Darius relaxed as he walked along. His expression turned from annoyed to the laid back look it usually held, with a touch of arrogance seen through that ghost of a smirk. He arrived at the shore soon enough, and gazed out at the sea. Where would he go from here? He was unsure. The skies were the limit, of course. Wherever he went though, he needed to improve, and with the blood lust he could barely contain.. he sought to grow through battle.

Kicking his boat, to send it washing away onto the current, Darius jumped smoothly.. landing on it with a loud thud. He sat, lifted the oars, and rowed. Darius kept staring ahead as he wondered where he'd go from here. For now, of course, it was back to Dock Island.. for a beer. That'd surely help him forget the pain his body was whining at him over. Get drunk. Pass out. Sounded like a plan to him!

As he stepped onto the pier Darius walked along quietly. It was a quiet little port town with several merchants, taverns, and inns. Darius paused while walking along to notice a scuffle in an alley. "Hn..?" Walking into it, he saw some rough looking sailors bullying a woman. They were clearly pirates, and intending to do far more than have a flirty chat with her. He turned to go, figuring it had nothing to do with him. "Help me!" The woman screamed. Darius paused for a moment, a frown of irritation spreading. _Help_? He was no hero. Why should he help some random bitch in an alley?! Being a 'good guy' didn't do much for him in the past.

"That's right, asshole. Keep walking! I'll gut'cha like a fish!" Shouted a pirate, and the other two laughed. That, not only made him stop.. but turn to face them. "...What?" Darius replied, a menacing look on his face, suddenly. 

Seconds later the first pirate went flying out of the alley, screaming. A gun shot was heard, and another went tumbling out of the alley, bleeding. The last one was seen running out, shrieking and howling as if he'd seen a demon. 

"Oh thank you!" Shouted the woman, leaping to cling to him. "Fuck off!" Darius snapped, palm swatting her forehead and holding her in place. "I didn't do it to help you, bitch." Grumbled Darius, releasing the woman who teared up.. but his crudeness didn't stop her from crushing on her unwilling hero.

The Ricochet Pirates, a bunch of sneaky and rowdy pirates that barely made it to the grand line plotted on who he could be. Someone that brutally strong couldn't be wandering around without being wanted. They never heard of him before.. but, then again, no one would. He was a marine in training until recently.

Darius sat in the nearest bar, and signaled the bartender to fill up his glass. "Give me whatever. I don't care." Not bothering to question his name out of caution, he slid Darius a drink, and the swordsman gulped it down with a swift swig, before harshly slamming the glass down. "Another."

He'd drink until he couldn't think anymore. Thinking sucked. It made you remember the crummy things about life. Like betrayal and friends being murdered right in front of you.


----------



## AzureMagikz (Aug 19, 2012)

*West Blue, Jurudo Island, Chapter 3, Part I  Arc I : The Man Who Laughs at Dreams*


As the two little kids ran away, crying, Hirro slowly began walking. Hirro looked at the sky.

"Oh? Man, it's already sunset. Hmm.. maybe I should rent a room in an inn here." Hirro suggested to himself. He took out a sack of money from his pocket.

"Ah, so I have seven thousand and five hundred beli." Hirro said to himself. He then looked around for an inn. 

Finally, he found an inn and entered. He saw a man behind a counter and went up to him. The man looked middle aged and he had a long black beard. He had messy black hair and his face was slightly red. Hirro thought his red face was slightly suspicious. 

"Hello, sir. May I rent a room for a night here?" Hirro politely asked.

"Rrghh. whatever ya want, boy. If ya want to rent a room for a night.. it'll be.. uhh.. one thousand beli, so pay up girlie.. OI I need some more sake!" the drunk man replied.

"S-sir.. that much sake isn't good for y-your health.." A young man said. He seemed to be sixteen or seventeen, with light brown hair and a slightly long nose.

"Ugh fine whatever little girl. Oh and you, weren't you gonna rent a room, old man?" the man asked. 

"Uhh, y-yes? I mean, yes I was going to rent a room." Hirro slowly replied. He took out one thousand beli from his sack of money and gave it to the man behind the counter. The drunken man then sloppily took out a key and gave it to Hirro. Without a word, Hirro left to go find his room, while the drunk man kept shouting for more sake.

"If that drunkard gave me the correct key, then my room should be on the third floor." Hirro remarked to himself. He walked up the stairs all the way to third floor and unlocked the door that leaded to the third room from the staircase. He went inside and locked the door. He saw a small table next to a big bed, and a chest. Next to the chest was a bigger table that looked like a dining table. He set his map and empty bento box on a table next to the bed. 

_"It's been a tiring day, rowing all the way from Funukuro Island. It was fun though, I wonder what I'll see tomorrow!"_ Hirro thought. He started to smile from the excitement. Later, Hirro decided to sleep. However, before he was able to fall asleep, he heard a familiar voice from the wall next to him. 

"Al... sla...! To..mo... we set thi... ow... on fir..!" was what Hirro heard. He could only hear parts of it, and he assumed that someone was talking from the room next to him. Then, he heard many moans and whimpers.

"Oh shu... p! ..t's ..our... fau... or ..eing so we..!" Hirro heard the voice again. Hirro decided that it was none of his concern and slowly fell asleep.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 19, 2012)

*[Even the Best Laid Plans]​*​
[Ain?t No Rest for the Wicked, Garrick Vs Williams]​










​
 ?Oh, does it hurt?? his lips curled in a sickening grin. The Marine that struggled to remain standing, only does so by Williams? own hand that was dug deeply into his chest.  ?Well?? is asked, but the Marine just gasps a thick viscous mixture of blood and bile runs down his chin.  ?What?s that you say? You have pains in your chest??, the Marine never uttered a word, but to this sociopath, his mind took the action that the Marine failed to muster as his heart was slowly squeezed like a grape in a vice.~ 

*"PAULSGRAVE!! IT'S TIME TO FACE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!"* 

*Spoiler*: __ 




♪ Not even fifteen minutes later
I'm still walking down the street,
When I saw a shadow of a man creep out of sight.
And then he sweeps up from behind
And puts a gun up to my head,
He made it clear he wasn't looking for a fight.

He said "Give me all you've got
I want your money not your life,
But if you try to make a move I won't think twice."
I go like "You can have my cash
But first you know I got to ask
What made you want to live this kind of life?"♫​




Paul?s blood red eyes slowly trace from the Marine he is speaking with to Garrick as he stormed onto the Maelstrom. Was this Neanderthal serious?  ?Absolute Justice? How absurd.? is muttered,  ?Well.? is trailed off as Williams pulled his gaze back to the hapless Marine as he grabbed a hand with his free.  ?I?m glad we had this heart to heart, but.? is stated as Williams plops the man?s still beating heart in his opened palm.  ?Uncle Paul has to go and speak with your daddy.? trails in the man?s ears as Williams walks off toward the advancing Garrick, the human wrecking machine. 

 ?There are many things Marine that are absolute, but I assure you. Justice isn?t one of them.? but Garrick wanted to hear none of it, he was already towering over Williams? six foot frame. That ham hock warped in steel that he called a fist raining down on the Pirate Captain, but quite un-expectantly the ship of Bone reacts. Lethal jagged spikes rip forward threatening to take Garrick?s head. * ?Tekkai?* the bone shatters on Garrick?s body, but his attack is halted long enough for Williams? to take a step or two back.  ?You come on my ship, attack me and you think you?re going to do this freely?? is asked but is only meet with a visceral growl. * ?You?re a fucking pussy, fucking fruit user.?* is bitten as he bull rushed in, that large sledgehammer of a fist drawn back ready to use his _Megaton Punch_.

The brutish Marine fully expected Williams to use his ship to attack and defend with again, but Williams seemed to be full of surprises has he simply stands there. * ?Megaton PUNCH!?* a much smaller hand reaches up to intercept. Sweat explodes off Williams? white skin from the impact as the shockwave travels down his arm and into his body, the calcium largely diffuses the deadly blow, but the attack is fully stopped much to the anger of Garrick. Pushing the large fist aside Williams counters with a shot of his own, but Garrick?s steel like body absorbed it as if it were nothing, * ?Gotcha!?* is barked, his massive arms crushing down on Williams threatening to constrict the life from him. A sneer crosses Zane?s lips. * ?Megaton Driver?* ~~   


*Spoiler*: __ 



♫ Now a couple hours have passed
And I was sitting at my house,
The day was winding down and coming to an end.
So I turned on the TV
And flipped it over to the news,
And what I saw I almost couldn't comprehend.

I saw a preacher man in cuffs he'd taken money from the church,
He stuffed his bank account with righteous dollar bills.
But even still I can't say much
Because I know we're all the same,
oh yes we all seek out to satisfy those thrills♪​



The Maelstrom violently shakes from the impact of Williams being plowed into it. Shattering like glass chips and fragments of bone are excavated forming a crater. Pulling up from the carnage Garrick stands over the prone Pirate as he lay motionless in a pool of dark blood. Lowly at first a moan can be heard, but it quickly grows to a vivid scream as William struggles to his feet, his hands firmly clasped to his head his lifeblood flowing like a river, it seemed that Garrick was going to make quick work of Williams. * ?I don?t see what the big deal is, special case my ass.?* He didn?t see the need for the virus he was charged with using. But any hopes of bringing Williams down this quickly fades with a cackling of laughter. ~~~


*Spoiler*: __ 



♪ Oh, there ain't no rest for the wicked,
Money don't grow on trees.
We got bills to pay,
We got mouths to feed,
There ain't nothing in this world for free.
I know we can't slow down,
We can't hold back,
Though you know, we wish we could.
No there ain't no rest for the wicked,
Until we close our eyes for good♫​



-Clack, Clack, Clack ?

A fractured skull rolls across the shattered deck and bumps into Garrick?s waffle stompers,  ?What?? is asked while Williams whipped back his dreads.  ?Didn?t you come here for my head?? is added while he produced a large cigar. This was a slap to Zane?s face, being mocked by a Pirate who dares to smoke a cigar in front of him; he was the only man here that could smoke a ?victory dance? not this scum-bag. With his skin starting to turn a bright red Garrick was preparing to launch another attack. If at first you don?t succeed and all that jazz, but Paul saw it as his turn to act and he quickly moves and appears just before Garrick well inside his defenses.  ?You?re kinda slow.? is stated, a hand moves for Garrick. The large Marine senses this attack is more dangerous than the previous. * ?Tekkai?*

A hand gently sets atop Garrick?s shoulder and starts to sink in, for the first time in his life Garrick is forced to act defensively and it?s he whom is putting some distance between he and this lunatic.  ?CP9, I?ve killed a few in my day. So Marine.? Williams states with a grin,  ?How man of your fellows have I killed? Can you even hazard a guess?? that grin turns to a sick smile  ?Is it close to the number of pirates and supposed Pirates you?ve slaughtered?? Is asked, Williams was now comparing himself with Garrick~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 20, 2012)

Atlant Island

UC/Wreckers/Edo/Templars

Tower​
The Templars came, in peace and bearing gifts. Questions were asked, what did they want from them? Why were they helping them? With Jackie and Kai both unconscious it didn't immediately broke out into a brawl though, thank Oda for that. 

The last member of this party of heroes to arrive was Edo, he was injured and seemed almost torn in between getting Xifeng's hands on him or to alert the group of what was awaiting them. It turned out it was not needed, just his presence was enough to trigger what destiny had in store for them. The Chariot card had been transformed after it was exposed to Fluck's power, the image depicted some kind of superweapon being pulled by two men. Who they would later learn to be Alph and Frankenstein. 

Fluck's chaotic energy mixing in with Xifeng's ability to see the future trough her Tarot DF resulted in this shared vision that manifested when all the right pieces were assembled. They could feel themselves be drawn down, passing trough the many floors of the tower within seconds, only slowing down when they reached Alph and Frankenstein. Few of them recognized these two, despite the threat they posed they have managed to remain in the shadows long enough to keep that precious cloak of relative anonymity. 

The world around them started to glow bright now, and the scene started shifting rapidly. Alph and Frankenstein arriving on a room. Them approaching a giant stone block inscribed  with an ancient language. 

*"It's a poneglyph!" *Dapper yelled out, the first to find his tongue while they were in this prophetic dreamworld. 

As soon as Alph and Frankenstein got too close to it, the world turned dark and crumbled around them as they were viewed scenes of cataclysmic events that eventually lead to a doomsday scenario with the 3 Great Powers coming together for an epic war.

At that point the vision ended and they were back where they had retreated to attend the injuries sustained. 

"Hmmm interesting, looks like you can't afford to rest much longer." Amadeus was met by faced brimming with determination, including those of the captains that been unconscious before but were now trying to climb back on their feet. "Here." He had opened the box and produced a satchel from it and threw it at Jackie. "You two seem to be in need of these as well." He started to explain. "Using these should allow you to ignore your injuries and fatigue for a short period, assuming your heart can take the strain....." Grunts and frantic movement made it apparant that all three had already consumed their first pill. 

"Let's go." 

Present time​
The descended the tower in record time, the 200 or so guards that stood in their way were smacked aside without breaking stride but overtime, one by one they were forced to break off the main group to take down a serious opponent. Edo had been the most recent one to do this, He was back on the -95th floor and Tres Sparks had stood in their way. He let Jackie, Kai and Wu Konga go on while he would catch up with  them later.

The trio waded through the sea of ripped apart Pink Fin Tribemembers that Alph had left behind while taking care of that particular disturbance to his master plan. 

"Jackie D. Roberts." Arriving in the central room of the next floor, Alph stood in the center of it, arms crossed. "Kaiser D. Winter." The harddrive that made up his brain contained a database that had up to date bounty information. "Wu, I see you survived but failed in your mission." 

Previously​Alph and Frankenstein had taken notice of this heroic charge to stop while they were still close to the ground level and the professor opted to detonate a couple of contingency features he had saved for a situation like this. A couple of his personal cyborg beasts of burden were present while Wu, an assortment of royal guards and the blacksmiths hard at work with the Orihalcum were doing their best to take down Kaiser's armada of concubines, manwhores and fanboys.

The Cyborg Zodiacs  suddenly started their detonation sequence, only one of them had grown loyal to someone other than Frankenstein, to save Wu he tried to put distance between him and her so that he would blow up on his own. Wu, who rather though and closed off had a very sweet and caring side when it came to monkeys, and overcome by emotion she had tried to do......Something, she couldn't just let him die like that!

Jackie saved the day, a single strike seemingly disarmed the explosive. It left the group speechless. "How did you figure out how to disarm it that fast?" Livio asked her as he scratched his chin. He had some experience with this kind of tech, but there was enough of a difference between this and that of the Maze of Enlightenment that Liv had needed some time to figure it out.

"I just took out that blinking thing." Ah what a D. she was. Stupid and terribly dangerous, but she had earned the admiration of Wu and her new partner monkey Jackie Junior. 

Present time​
"I'll take this one, Wu make sure that Winter doesn't die, I want to do it myself." 

Alph flashed one of this freakish inhuman smiles, it was his way of smirking as he looked at Kai, Wu and J.J. rushing towards the doorway. Just as they were halfway, he shot towards them with those thrusters of his, this time it was him that was caught by surprise though. Jackie had intercepted him with her immense speed and had taken out a big chunk of rubbery artificial skin from his face and throat.

It looked like Alph had his work cut out for him, if he were to take out those other two and so prevent Frankenstein being distracted, he would have to take Jackie down quick and go after those two. "In that case I will take this more seriously and start with you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 20, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
_Tower of Kings _
*Vs. Tres

* ---

With a cackle of electricity, and a burst of thunder, the walls of the towers creaked and crumbled, and in crashed Edo, sabre in hand. 

"So you found me, huh?" Edo raised an eyebrow, getting up and into a stance. A few moments ago, he'd just been creeping around the tower, setting off back to the mural from earlier, until the man from before found him and shot him with lightning. 

And now here he was.

Through the smoke and the freshly made hole in the wall, Tres Sparks walked through, eyes cold and emotionless, but sparking with electricity. "Indeed, Kaitou Kid. You were simple to track down this time, for I knew you would go back to the mural. Tell me, Moonlight Magician, what is the significance of the mural?"

Edo grinned, removing his top hat. "I'm afraid I've no obligation to tell you that, sir." With a quick flick of his wrist, the dial installed within the hat activated, and a large bullet of air fired out towards Tres, who quickly managed to move out of the way before the air bullet destroyed the surrounding wall.

"Hm..." Tres mumbled, looking back at the destroyed wall, hands cackling with lightning. He looked up, to be greeted by the silhouette of Edo Phoenix, who had jumped up above him. Edo swung his Haki coated sabre down, crashing it onto Tres' electricity covered hands.

A small explosion formed, followed by a cloud of dust and the two flew apart. Edo landed neatly next to a nearby wall, while Tres landed more roughly next to the wall with the hole in it.

"You are more skilled than your bounty indicates." Tres commented, the horn-like things on the side of his head glowing with lightning. 

"Thank you." Edo bowed, and took out a large piece of red fabric. "Come."

Tres shot a small bolt of lightning first, blasting into the wall behind Edo as he dodged, and then he charged, moving at surprisingly fast speeds. Edo, having already predicted this with Colour of Observation, moved out of the way accordingly and threw his fabric, it flying into Tres' face and obscuring his line of sight.

Silently, Edo appeared behind Tres and held out a hand, before firing a blast of fire at him and burning him. Tres promptly leaped out of the flames, body slightly charred, and threw two bolts of lightning down, striking the ground around Edo and forcing it to become unstable. Stumbling slightly as he dodged, Edo briefly lost his footing...

But that was a good enough opening, as Tres landed in front of him, and nailed him in the face with a punch.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 21, 2012)

_"Haki, a Monster Point, and even that sacrificial form that she used earlier, all at once. Not only that, but my Fruit isn't working. Well, at least that was something that I had expected. 

Now, how should I deal with this beast before me?"_

Larissa clicked her tongue as she carefully observed the new form that Jackie had taken, while the roar of Kai's King's Haki rampaged behind her. She knew that they had managed to succeed in their objective. It would be incredibly difficult, but these pirates now had a chance of preventing the impending disaster upon this island from becoming a reality. 

The chaos-order duo had not expected these rookies to enter such uncontrollable forms, however. They had planned to leave the island the moment the rookies' Haki had been properly awakened. 

_"I suppose inexperienced fighters such as themselves can't be expected to have too much control over their power,"_ Larissa thought to herself. Come to think of it, Fluck could also enter a similar state where his full powers were unleashed and which he had no control over. Still, she had not placed much consideration upon that because Fluck's Devil Fruit was, by nature, not subject to limitations.

This development may be unexpected, but the situation was still well within Larissa's control. 

The swordswoman darted backwards, as Jackie charged towards her in her Monster Point, and released a quick attack with her katana. The blade shot towards the Zoan fast as an arrow, but it barely posed a threat. The Saber-Toothed Cat coiled its tail around the blade, threatening to disarm Larissa.

_"Kyouka Suigetsu."_

In a flash, Eien no Senkou was once more returned to its scabbard. Such was the speed of Larissa's technique that the movement seemed to be instantaneous. Thankfully, the swordswoman's Color of Observation had allowed her to notice what was happening and prevent it before it was too late.

Larissa knew that she would need to use more of her power in order to effectively restrain Jackie. She was further handicapped by the fact that she was trying to damage the pirate as little as possible. Jackie would need all of her power to deal with the real mastermind behind the plot that was being carried out on this island.

_"Suisei Mushi."_

Larissa narrowed her eyes to slits as the beast before her unleashed rapid attacks with its claws. The serrated edges glinted as they approached Larissa. She hastily put up her scabbard before her to guard against the attacks, but Jackie's sheer might was more than enough to overpower her and send her flying back.

_"Well, that's the drawback of using this technique, after all. I just need to hold out for the first series of attacks,"_ Larissa muttered to herself. The two combatants clashed again and again, and each time Larissa was forced back before Jackie's power. The swordswoman was just barely able to defend herself each time, but her body was littered with small cuts and bruises.

Jackie seemed to instinctively notice this, and went in for the kill. The Saber-Toothed Cat roared as it dived down from the air with its jaws open wide, ready to sever Larissa in half with its tremendously sharp fangs.

_"I see it now."_

Jackie had not even completed her attack, but Larissa had already moved herself to a position that Jackie could not reach. 

_"To be honest, Suisei Mushi isn't really a technique that should be used against opponents who are moving unpredictably. But I had no real choice, since I couldn't hurt you,"_ Larissa explained, even though Jackie was surely incapable of understanding her in her current state. She was hoping that the Zoan might retain some memory of this after this battle was over. 

The Saber-Toothed Cat roared even more ferociously before continuing with its attacks.

_"That won't work anymore,"_ Larissa said. She gracefully dodged and parried each and every blow that Jackie attempted, moving even before Jackie's attacks have even began. The tail, the claws, and even the fangs were rendered impotent by Larissa's unexplainable agility.

_"Suisei Mushi is an original technique that I created by combining Haki with my Devil Fruit.  'Order' is a broad concept, you see. I can even use my Devil Fruit to detect things such as the pattern of attacks that my opponent uses. Everyone follows some sort of order in their fighting style. If I enhance this ability with Color of Observation, I can easily see through all of your movements."_

All that was left was to wait for the beast to wear itself out.

----
_Some time later..._

"Yo. Having fun?"

_"You should have helped me out if you were unoccupied,"_ Larissa answered without bothering to turn around.

"Ah, well don't say that. You could have done with a proper fight," Fluck said.

Larissa merely shrugged. _"It seems that we have accomplished what we're here for,"_ she stated.

"Yep. Thank our lucky stars, I suppose. There were a million and one ways this could have gone wrong, and that's even after I messed around with fate..."

Fluck surveyed the devastation that lay before them, as well as the pirates that they had defeated. "But the main thing is that it worked. The rest, as they say, is up to them."

_"Mm."_

"Let's take our much-deserved break then. We're out of here."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Edwardo - The Ripper
Grand Line [*Local Hotel*]
_Introduction_

---

The sweet scent of wine drifted into his nose all the way from his table. It had been so long since he'd stayed at an inn and actually gotten to drink wine...the very aroma was making him excited. Almost excited enough to not kill someone.

The waiter, a lanky man with black hair, walked over to him, setting down a bottle of iced wine and his order. "Enjoy, sir."

"Yes...yes I will." Edwardo grinned ominously, eying his wine with an unhealthy lust in his eyes. "Thank you, mister waiter person."

The waiter blinked and nodded. "Y-yes. Quite." He said awkwardly, before leaving in something of a hurry. 

Uncorking the bottle, he poured the wine meticulously, before taking a small sip, appreciating the taste of the fine wine and letting the taste dance on his taste buds...

...before chugging it down in one gulp, along with the rest of the bottle, and then he set down to muzzle into his food. 

Needless to say, his...eating gathered a few stares from nearby customers and waiters, as well as an odd giggle from a child, but Edwardo was far too engrossed in his food to notice. Though, if he _did _notice, chaos would surely erupt. 

He set down his knife and fork, and then made his way slowly to the waiter with creepy looking grin on his face. He reached into his pocket and produced a large wad of cash, before handing it to him. "Ere you go, sir! Keep the change!" He laughed, before promptly walking out and making his way to the main hall.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Edwardo - The Ripper
Grand Line [*Local Hotel*]
_The Killer Supreme _

---

The Ripper was greeted by the faces of ever so friendly men in familiar Marine uniform, all guns trained onto him. A single man, tall and sturdy, dressed in a Marine uniform and an overcoat that identified him as a higher ranking soldier walked out, blade in hand. "Edwardo the Ripper. We've found you at last. It took us a while, but we finally sniffed you out. For such a crazy person, you're pretty elusive, aren't you?"

Edwardo grinned. "Why yes, yes I am." He said, reaching two hands into his long dark overcoat.

"Halt!" The man barked, getting into a stance. 

"Make me!" Edwardo screamed, before taking out his two hands and throwing several daggers at the Marines at lightning fast speeds and then closing in himself, sword in hand.

The first of the daggers hit the nearest Marines in the neck, killing them instantly, while the rest of them had varying, but limited success. A few of them disarmed a few of them, the others cut into their arms, while the last few thrown simply missed and dug into the walls behind them.

Edwardo reached in to the first of them, slashing them through the neck with his katana, before kicking him into the Marines behind him with a powerful roundhouse kick. Behind him, the Marine Commodore brought his sword down onto The Ripper's neck...

But too late was his attack, as Edwardo blocked it at the last second by placing a single goose wing behind him. He turned his head around, and with a bloodthirsty grin he said: "You're going to have to try better than that to kill me!"

He swung his leg under the Commodore's leg in an attempt to trip him up. However, the Commodore saw through this and reacted instantly, jumping up to evade, and lunging as he landed. Edwardo swatted the lunge away with another wing, before transforming his head as well and lunging with his beak: "*RIPPER STRIKE!*"

The attack clashed against the Commodore's sword with a mighty sound, but the Commodore's physical strength allowed him to deflect the attack after a brief struggle. Jumping back, he observed the half-goose with calculating eyes. "I see the rumours were true. You _are_ a goose."

Smoke begun to envelope Edwardo's body. Through the smoke, his dark purple eyes, and his bloodthirsty grin were still vaguely visible. "I'm a lot more than a simple goose. I am..."

The smoke burst apart, dispersing into the rest of the room, and revealed Edwardo's full transformation: a large goose with a scar over one eye, a dark, sharp looking beak and great wings. "*THE KILLER SUPREME!*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 21, 2012)

Edwardo - The Ripper
Grand Line [*Local Hotel*]
_The Killer Supreme II_

---

The Commodore blinked and pursed his lips in an attempt to resist a burst of laughter. After a momentary and slightly awkward pause, he brought his blade down and looked at the face of adversity in the eyes. "You are nothing but an insane criminal who needs to be put down and brought to justice."

Edwardo, however, had less luck with resisting his laughter, and simply burst into...what sounded like laughter. "Honk honk honk honk!" Is what it sounded more like to the ears of the Marine. But then, he couldn't understand goose speak.

Finishing laughing, the goose spread his wings out. "Tell me, Marine, who exactly is going to put me down?! You couldn't put down a dead dog!" He screamed, before closing his wings in and flapping, sending a blast of feathers in his direction.

On instinct, the Commodore moved out of the way as the feathers flew past him and pierced into the walls. "Thank God I dodged that..." He thought silently, looking at the freshly made hole in the wall.

"PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR OPPONENT!" The goose honked from above, smashing his beak down onto the Marine with a resonating stridency as the beak and blade met once more. He brought his beak up once more, and then...with a wild, and uncontrolled flurry, attacked again with his beak with lightning speed.

"*GOOSE FLURRY!*" Edwardo screamed as the beak smashed away at the sword.

Now on the ground, the Marine propped up the sword with his other hand to help withstand the pressure. "_Dammit, if I let it continue like this..._" He grimaced. 

Suddenly, Edwardo swung his head back with a wild swing...

"TASTE."

"THE POWER."

"OF."

"THE KILLER."

"*SUPREME!*"

He roared, and brought his beak down again, crashing it against his blade. At first, nothing happened, but following an eerie silence, the first cracks on the sword begun to appear...followed by the sword breaking in half, and the beak of Edwardo the Ripper making it through and impaling the Commodore in the side.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 21, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk

Dock Island

Not a hero, damn it.​*

Snoring, Darius lay face down on a counter, arms hanging by his sides. A woman ran into the tavern, weeping. "My baby! My little Mika!" Shouted the woman, screaming at the top of her lungs. A few of the disgruntled drunks muttered groggy replies or flailed a hand at her dismissively. "Please, someone save her! Mika! My Mika! My baby! Mika! Someone please!"

"Shut. The fuck. UP!" Darius cried, slamming a fist onto the counter. His hangover was killing him, and her noisy wailing wasn't making it any better. Sliding from his stool he ruffled a hand through his thick black hair, scowling. "Now what in the hell do you want?" 

"They've got my baby... Mika... they're kidnapping her.. oh heeelllllp!" The obese woman wailed, a hand to her forehead as she struck a ridiculous pose.

"...Why should I?" Darius asked, his hands settled upon his toned waistline. The woman went into a long tirade about how he was an insensitive asshole as Darius dug a finger in his ear. Glancing at her, Darius shook his head. "Not interested. Being kidnapped by bandits will make her into a strong woman." Darius rationalized.

"Wait.." A local drunk said. "The Dazzling Brothers..? Aren't they skilled swordsman..? They've got fairly high bounties. Let's go, boys!"  Shouted Dogg the Bounty Hunter. Dogg and his group of bounty hunters ran off as Darius sat to continue drinking.

"You aren't going to help them..?" Asked a mysterious man in a blood red trench coat. "Nope. I'm not a fucking bounty hunter. Let 'em clean up their own mess." Darius muttered as he slapped his palm down for another drink.

"Yeah, sure. You're right. It's just.. I hear that they're particularly fond of cutting the fingers off of little girls and mailing them back to their parents for the hell of it.. That's after they've done other bad things.. it's too bad for her, I guess." Added the man.

"You're starting to piss me off, Red." Darius muttered as he took a swig of his drink, hissed at the warmth that the buzz of the alcohol provided, and slammed the glass down. "Well then, I'm off to wipe the asses of this sorry town. Again. Don't let anybody take my seat, weirdo."

Walking off, he trotted through the town calmly. People were predictable, so when they were running like chickens with their heads cut off it was obvious that they were either fleeing or gathering for some big event. He just needed to judge their expression to figure out which way to go.

When he saw eagerness on their faces, Darius followed them, hands in his pockets as he walked along. At the center of town Dogg and the others were surrounded by a mob of spectators. They were cowering and pleading for forgiveness. One of the Dazzling brothers, Hood, snorted with laughter and kicked Dogg on the butt sending him crashing to the ground shamefully. Wink, the smaller brother, giggled in delight.

Darius popped his neck and walked forward, interrupting. Apparent indifference in his voice, he said, "Give me the kid. Mika, or whatever her name is." Mika was shoved down, and her bleeding hand was visible, where they started chopping her fingers off.

Darius felt his eye twitch in a sudden spark of fury. His boots slid sideways.. before dual katanas swept forward, unleashing blades of wind chopped through Hood and sent him airborne.. seconds later falling flat onto his back. Wink, the faster one, shined a bright light that momentarily blinded Darius. Wink the dashed forward, a large machete attempting to cut the apparently disabled swordsman.

Hearing his footsteps, his side was lightly cut, and the second it did his instincts kicked into overdrive. Darius rotated swiftly, double slashing him and sending Wink flying into a stack of crates. Blinking to try to regain his sight, Darius took a few steps forward in an attempt to dash, but stumbled.

"Feeling the effects of the poison, are we..?" Hood taunted him as he stood, grinning. "Our weapons--" Started Hood, only to blink as his side was cut through. Let out a cry of anguish, he toppled to the floorboards, screaming and clutching his side.

"You talk.. way too much." Darius said, panting, as he batted his eyes. Blurry. He had a minute in him, tops. He slashed at Wink, sluggishly, who performed a smooth backflip. "My brother is strong but I am fast! Good luck catching me!" Taunted the acrobatic swordsman.

Annoyed, Darius kicked one of the crates, sending it flying into the air to burst on Wink, who fell to the ground with wooden debris semi-burying him. Walking over, Darius held a sword to his neck, "Tie these assholes up. I want the reward." Darius calmly said. "No way I'll let 'em do it! What'cha gonna do? Cut my head off?! HA! You ain't got the guts," started Wink, but wheezed when cold steel pressed into his neck, deeply, to leave him bleeding steadily.

"TIE US UP!" Wink screamed, raising his hands along with his brother Hood, who was bleeding badly. 

"Cowards.." Darius muttered, waiting until they were tied up and led out of sight. Once they were gone Darius collapsed, only to be caught by Dogg and lowered into a sitting position. "Thank you.. you're my.. hero..." Mika said, tearing up as she stared at the man.. his head bent down, and long black hair masking his face. "Is he gonna be okay..?"

"He'll be fine.. we'll get the poison out.. lift 'em up, boys!" Dogg instructed, as he headed off with his gang of bounty hunters.

As he was led off Darius muttered, "Not a hero.. damn it..."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 21, 2012)

*Tower of Kings*

As Ten followed behind the others, she quickly examined the room they had stepped into. It was fairly simple, apparently acting as a sort of storage room for equipment and armor, which were scattered around the place along with several tarps draping over them. 

Dapper stopped mid flight as he turned back to Ten. *"What are you doing? We need to keep up with the others."* He swung around and approached Ten. "Some pieces here. They're modeled after ancient armor stored back at the lab."

Dapper landed and took a glance around the room. The exposed pieces indeed looked like older variants of the standard royal guard attire. "It seems that we didn't locate all samples after all" 

"Would you like me to explain it?" The two turned around to see the king standing in the doorway, accompanied by two fully armored guards. These two guards looked different than the others they'd encountered. Their armor fully covered their entire forms, and looked like it was very heavy and thick.



*"You!"* 

"Quite. And it's King Benton III to you."

Dapper glared at the king, who stroked his beard gently as he turned back to the android. "It seems my suspicions were correct. You're one of that bastard Volk's creations, aren't you?" Ten stared stoically at the man. Dapper turned to Ten, then back at the king. *"You know about her?"* 

"Where do you think I got all of this?" Benton said as he motioned towards the pile of armor and equipment. "Some of Volk's men sold me exact copies of their own equipment. But it wasn't enough. I needed some extra help for this project. That's where Alph came in. I applied the funding. He applied everything else." 

Dapper quickly transformed into his hybrid form, growing to nearly the same size as the guards. "A Devil Fruit user. How charming." He reached into his robe and pulled out a long complex looking rifle. 



"This gizmo supposedly can burn and short out any mechanical device. I imagine it's also pretty painful if it hits flesh." Benton said with a smile.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Atlant Island [*Tower of Kings*]
 Vs. Tres

 ---

Edo instinctively jumped back and sighed. "_Hey, hey...why am I getting all caught up in this?_" He was a thief, not some kind of hero out for justice, or even a pirate. This kind of stuff...didn't suit him, to say the least. A similar thing happened the last time he went with the Unnamed Crew as well; he got caught up in that whole Marine thing at Steelport Island.

Taking out a bomb, he lobbed it Tres. Eyes widening, Tres side-stepped at the last second, but not before the bomb exploded next to him, creating a cloud of smoke. Edo took this time to move in behind him and stealth attack with his sabre, activating his ice dial at the same time, the blade of his sword turning a white blue colour from the cold.

With a sudden cackle of ice cracking, the blade of Edo Phoenix's sword slashed across Tres' back. Roaring in pain, Tres spun around and kicked Edo away with a powerful roundhouse kick, followed by two more bolts of lightning. 

Edo grinned, flying away on his hang-glider, his air dial giving him the air needed to lift off. Maneuvering around the air so that he was flying towards him, Edo took out his card gun and aimed carefully. "_*Flurry of a Thousand Arrows.*_"

And suddenly, a storm of cards flew out from his gun towards Tres. The cards cut into him like a maelstrom of small blades, shredding into his skin. But, like a storm, the attack stopped as quickly as it began, leaving Tres standing in the wake of the attack, looking at Edo, who was still gradually flying towards him, with eyes full of hatred.

"It's going to take a lot more than a toy to kill me, thief." He growled, charging a large ball of lightning in his hand. 

"I know." Edo smiled, before closing a single eye.

Unbeknownst to him, during the flurry, Edo had mixed in a flash dial into the attack and planted it into the ground where Tres stood. A faint beeping was heard, and Tres looked down just as the dial activated itself, exploding in a beautiful and blinding array of light and colours, blinding Tres.

Edo landed directly in front of him, wings folding away. Taking out his sabre once again, he slashed across his opponent's chest, before freezing over the wound with his ice dial so that he wouldn't die of blood loss.

"Whew..." Edo breathed in relief.

Tres roared in anger, and with fist still covered in concentrated electricity, he charged towards Edo Phoenix. The thief, on instinct, turned around and moved his arms, coating them in Haki to block the attack, but...

Alas, his mastery over Colour of Armaments was less than sufficient in blocking the attack, and the attack struck with such force that Edo was sent flying into the wall at the opposite side of the room, crashing with a dangerously loud rumble in the tower.
​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 22, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Atlant Island [*Tower of Kings*]
 Renewed

 ---

Edo got up, groaning slightly in pain and dusted off his shoulders. His top hat and jacket were torn off in the attack, but for the most part, Edo was fine. A few bruises and a bunch of cuts here and there, but he managed to soak up enough damage with Colour of Armaments so that there were no broken bones.

He prepared himself for another attack, when suddenly, two men dressed in the same uniform as Tres burst into the room. They ran to him, and gasped at his injuries. 

"Brother! Are you okay!?" One asked, concerned. 

The other glared at Edo. "You were the one that did this to our brother?"

Edo shrugged. "He still packs a punch."

"Y-yeah...I underestimated him a little..." Tres grumbled. "But now I-I know what he's capable of..."

The two other Spark brothers looked at each other, and then nodded before placing a hand each on Tres' shoulders. "We will help you brother!" The first one declared. "Yes!"

"Don't be stupid...he's way above your level." Tres replied dismissively, still glaring at Edo.

"We do not mean we will fight alongside you, brother!"

"Yes! We will share with you our energy!" The second one nodded enthusiastically.

"Wait, wait. What makes you think I'll just let you share your energy with him?" Edo interrupted, frowning.

"Because we have already done it!" The first of the brothers grinned.

Suddenly, a burst of lightning exploded around the three brothers, filling the room in a bright flash. Edo squinted his eyes and readied himself. Soon, the lightning dissipated, revealing the figure of Tres sparks, injuries sealed up and cackling with red electricity, his two brothers by his side.

He nodded to them, and smiled. "Thank you. But now you two should go, it's going to get dangerous now that I'm amped up."

 "_...it wasn't dangerous before?_" Edo sweatdropped, producing a shuriken in his hand. He then sliced it through the air, flying true towards Tres, before it was promptly deflected by a small shock wave of electricity. "_...okay, maybe it's more dangerous now._"
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

What do you do when your body is busted and sore? Train!​*
They left the room, and he sat up. He heard everything they were saying, even Mark Anthony. He almost felt bad for having to leave them. Sliding off of the bed, Darius walked bare foot to his swords. Staring down at him.. the blue katana in particular.. his mind flashed back to a fierce sparring session with Zander.

Lifting the sword, he held it proudly, and gazed at it. Twisting it with swift elegance, Darius sheathed it. He then picked up his second blade, the flame dragon. They were opposites. The traditional names being, Honoo ryū ken and Mizu doragonsōdo. They were meant to balance the other.. and only an incredibly skilled swordsman could unlock their true potential. 

Unfortunately, for Darius, he was a long way away from that. Last was his self named and first blade. Akuma sureiyā. He pondered developing some techniques with it.. as recent bouts showed him, running around chopping like a maniac with his favorite blade might get him killed. Okay, that wasn't the real reason. It simply looked cooler to handle things that way.

After he finished sheathing all of the blades, Darius slid into his boots and walked off, looking around the inn he was in. The owner, Koji, smiled and nodded at him. Darius arched an eyebrow, but gave a curt nod. Exiting, he looked around curiously. It was still early in the day, and everyone left to do what they did best.. fishing.

Darius bought some rope, and then walked to a secluded part of the town, where trees covered him to offer some privacy.. and hefted his demon slayer. The giant cleaver was rolled, cutting through the air with a heavy sounding chopping motion. He then began training, performing skillful slashing techniques, despite having the giant blade in hand. His body was still sore, but he couldn't afford to rest. If his body broke, it'd need to man up, and repair itself stronger. If it couldn't, well then, it _deserved_ to shatter to pieces.

Finding the largest boulders he possibly could, Darius securely tied them with rope, and used four, one for each limb. Veins appearing as he did so, Darius began slashing, attempting to cool his temper and channel his inner spirit. He was no good at this type of shit. His Sensei nagged at him about never making it very far in the scheme of things without it. Blah, blah, blah. He didn't have time for that sort of bullshit mysticism. He'd slash his way through whatever ugly mug got in his face.

Darius continued slashing, fiercely, the extra weight making his body scream at him for rest. Bones were cracked, muscles strained, he'd just been poisoned a day ago.. and yet here he was, punishing it again like some slave driver. Well, he didn't have time to listen to such whiny objections. If he could, he'd tell his whimpering flesh, _"Shut up! Quit your bitching!"_ Instead, he simply put that into practice. 

Finally, after hours of brutal training, he performed a crisp slash and.. a split second later a blade of wind chopped into a tree. "Finally.." He muttered, collapsing onto his hind quarters afterwards. Head ducked, panting, and sweating.. he tried to remember the sensation he felt. He needed to mesmerize the angle, swiftness, and retraction of the slash to the most minute detail to replicate it flawlessly.

Falling onto his back, he opened his eyes with Mika standing over him with a bucket of fresh lake water. "Here, um.. I figured you'd want.. something to drink." "Yeah, fine. Thanks." Darius replied, struggling to sit up and drink as much as he could, before dumping the rest on his face.

"Also, the elder asked me to tell you to keep the noise down.." Mika added, blushing, and unable to face her savior. "Eh..? Fuck him. So, yeah, thanks for the water. Now get lost kid. I'm busy." Darius rudely muttered, while struggling to stand, his sore body trying to wobble like wet noodles. Nope! He'd be having none of that. _"Get up, bitch! We've still got work to do."_ Darius ranted at his aching limbs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 22, 2012)

*[Atlant Island, Tower Battle]​*​
[Safety Protocol, 40%: Jackie Vs Alph]​

[96th Floor, Tower]
 ‘In that case, I will take this more seriously and start with you.’ Alph was forced to recognize that non artificial beings could get this strong, not a mistake his computations would allow him to make a second time.  “Dunnno if that should flatter me, or piss me off.” is growled as the Lance of Longinus is pulled from its slumber,  “But seeing as its coming from a walking scrapyard, I’ll take it as the latter.” as the words are spoken a red light flickered from under the icy blue of Aplh’s eyes and a small H.U.D. appears to the left of his field of vision data in an ancient scrip scrolls as the Lace flashes and outlines, soon a rendering of the weapon is spinning in blank space as data is crunched, and as Alph had suspected this weapon was no toy. Its connection to her father unmistakable, all this happened in the amount of time that it took the Lance to unfold itself, the computing power this advanced android had was phenomenal.  ‘You really should give up, it would be more dignified.’ the voice was cold and monotone, what you would expect from a machine, but even then Jackie could imagine the stuck up ego behind the comment.

A single finger is raised in salute,  “And what makes you think I’d just roll over and die?” is asked, a simple question. But one that Alph would be more than willing to answer,  ‘My data indicates, that even with that weapon you have less than a 1 % chance of winning at my current restrictions which I’m raising to 10% unrestricted.” but the target of the answer was gone, vanished from his field of vision, the subtle sound of leather on hard plastic is the only cue where Jackie D. was, it was as if on instinct that he once had Alph rolls his shoulder and dodges to the left as the spear came down shattering only one of those large loop earrings the weapon wore.  “I hate it when I’m low balled, 10 percent my tanned ass.” is growled over the sound of leather squeaking on the highly polished floor as she gracefully landed. In life Alph would have been shocked to no end at the seemingly boundless speed that this woman had, but that was a time long ago, no all he did was recalculate and adjust his equations.  “I suppose I shouldn’t be surprised, you are the daughter of an Emperor, but even at that. You still have less than a 1% chance of victory with only a 3% chance of survival.’, to this Jackie merely rolls her eyes and the air around her pulsed with energy.

Gears whirl and servos strain, but Alph successes in avoiding both the attack and the resulting blast off the Impact Dials with only the casualty of his large vest,  “Cross of Longinus…” us uttered while Jackie pulled herself back to a standing stance,  “You talk too much, you know that right?” is added, Alph turns his gaze back to the Wrecker after examining the billowing hole behind him, the weapon was far more imposing than he could have computed, but now that she was disarmed her chances fell to zero by his count. Inside his data banks digital locks opened, he now allowed himself access to 25% of his ability and his thrusters hummed to life he couldn’t allow the others to reach Frankenstein. A Hammer like blow rains from the ceiling as he comes down on his opponent, but Jackie’s agility even at a quarter of his true power is too quick, though he calculated this,  ‘Rocket Punch.’ the attack completely came out of left field, to Jackie she was at a safe distance, but her jump had left her unable to avoid the attack as she was in midair as the large fist and forearm of the android fired off like a canon. The attack slammed into Jackie’s midsection, completely enveloping her frame from just below her breast to just above her pelvis and it hit with the force of a jackhammer driving the air from her lungs and carrying her at breakneck speeds toward the far wall which she is plowed through with enough force that it seemed to rock the entire tower.

Two small boosters ignite in the darkness and the fist flies back toward its master,  “Chances of survival, less that 40%.’ is conveyed, though he was the only one there to admire his ‘handy’ work. ~

[Tower, 1st Floor]

 “So Captain, what’s the plan now?” is the question posed as the red clad gun-fu fighter appeared next to Amadeus. The older man takes a short drag off his cigarette as he contemplated the question,  “Really isn’t much we can do without drawing his attention, at least at the moment.” is replied as the tower door started to open.  “So are they fighting now?” the voice was sweet, the pink clad nurse Dana bows as lady Sheira enters the room.   “So, you close to completing that little task?” is asked as she stopped by his side, a sly grin crosses her soft lips as she embraces his arm,  “Oh, a little over halfway.” is replied, but her smile only gets bigger.  “Buuuut, I did finish my little pet project.” is added as the near wall explodes the massive frame of Ovrkil entering the room as bodies fly in all directions. * “Me no like place.”* is growled forcing the smile to drop from the shipwrights face,  “Though his thought to voice processing was screwed up in the process and for the life of me I cannot figure out why.” she laments as the large machine awaits orders. 

Amadeus chuckles,  “Its fine, he doesn’t have to speak well to be a distraction, hey big boy lets cause some property damage.” is ordered since at the moment he couldn’t get directly involved. * “Me understand.”* ~~ 

[96th Floor]

 ‘Now to take care of those other viruses.’ is muttered with a mechanical clank as his arm reattached, for a machine he was fully capable of arrogance.  “Didn’t I tell you, you talk too much?” is asked, a moment later the battered frame of Jackie pulls itself form the large hole in the wall, it’d take much more than a rocket fist to take her out.  “I suppose that 40% is good enough for a ‘D’.’ is processed aloud, Jackie more than a little worse for wear came into view, this new set of injuries coupled with the ones she had receive at other points throughout this day were starting to tear her down. Blood seeped pass her clenched teeth and nicks and cuts were opened up all over her body, her sari torn to shreds by the rock as she plowed through it.  “Chord Cutting Style, Saber Fangs!” is roared in a feral tone and with a pulse of speed she vanished.  ‘40% release.’ is commanded, and like that Jackie is snatched from midair, the large android held both of her hands in a single fist, that twisted smirk returned as he lifted her higher and higher so that they were now eye to optic. 

 ‘Count yourself lucky. Not once until this day since being rebuilt have I had to disengage my safety protocols to 40% for a living being. But I no longer have the time to waste with you.’ ~~~


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2012)

*Tower of Kings/Ten and Dapper vs. Benton III*

Benton looked down at his weapon thoughtfully before gazing up at Dapper again, with a grin. "I'm not interested in you. But that android would make for a perfect servant." He pointed over to Ten. "Meta-Guards. I want her taken in tact. Have her restrained, but don't damage her beyond repair."

As one of the two hulking armored guards made a move for Ten, they were quickly intercepted by Dapper, who sent a punch to the behemoths face. The moment his punch connected, pain shot through his lower arm, and he stumbled back. *"Gyah! That armor's like steel!"* He held his hand, quickly checking if the bones were still fine. The Meta-Guard had been sent sliding back on it's feet a bit, but was otherwise fine. It began to walk slowly towards Dapper again, not wasting a second.

"Dapper, they aren't people. They're machines built for defensive purposes." Ten said as she appeared behind Dapper. "They aren't in production anymore due to their sluggishness. However, they're still very dangerous."

The king chuckled as the second guard began to make a move. "They're a little out-of-date perhaps. But they serve my purposes well." The second guard swung to grab Ten, while the first came after Dapper again. 

As Ten leaped over the guard after her, she brought her leg down smashing it face-first into the floor. Dapper meanwhile shoved his back with a charge before grabbing it and using his weight to knock it onto it's back. 

Ten stood back up just as a beam fired past her, burning off a portion of her shoulder. The king angrily held his rifle pointed at her. "You damn little...you'll learn your place once I've subjugated you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 22, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
The rosy light of dawn ascended over the snowcapped mountains of Hoarfrost Island. Helen's eyes snapped open like clockwork as slivers of light filtered through the iron barred window. She stared idly for a few seconds at the rough cut ceiling of the stone cold cell, located in the highest tower of Olaf's castle. The castle itself was built atop a gigantic but long since dormant volcano, now encrusted by sheets of ice and snow. In that moment she resolved that this would be the last time she awoke as a prisoner in this icy hell. One way or another. 

She began with 5,000 pushups, a quick warm up. Breakfast was a hunk of rock hard bread and moldy, half frozen cheese. Helen glared at the snickering viking guard as he walked away. He'd be first on her list when she broke out. As she nibbled on the bread she heard a faint whisper from the high flung window. 

"Huh?" 

Helen's eyes widened as she saw the familiar shark like face pressed against the bars. "Fontus!" Helen ran to the window. She was even more relieved to see her sword, Heartsbane, secured to his wide back. The  Fishman stood precariously atop an oversized floating wheelchair, held aloft by twin rocket boosters built on the underside. To call it just a wheelchair was an insult actually. It was more like a mechanized wonder the likes of which she had never seen before. A scrawny young man in a dirty mechanics jumpsuit sat upon the wheelchair, thumbing a red joystick on the left armrest. He did a double take at her. 

"Whoah. You didn't tell me she was _this_ cute," he said. 

Fontus rolled his eyes. "Helen this is Richie Roseo. He and his friends are going to help us out."

The young man called Richie tapped a control pad on the armrest. A miniaturized rocket, barely bigger than a pencil, extended out of the wheelchair. "I suggest you duck sweetheart."  

Helen dove for the far side of the cell as the rocket burst alight, tucking herself into a protective ball and extending her still nascent haki around her body as far as she could. The explosion sent chunks of concrete flying every which way. Acrid smoke filled the cell, nearly blinding her. Helen coughed sharply as she rose out of a mound of rubble, a  little scratched and bruised, but none the worse for wear. She felt her heart soar as she saw the gigantic hole in the wall, and breathed in the sweet mountain air. Fontus leaped into the cell while Richie remained hovering outside, laughing like a loon. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!! Behold, my one thousandth victory. The Roseo Mini Rocket is a success! In your face Jessie!!" Richie flashed them a thumbs up. "I'm gonna join Spade at the castle gates. Good luck buckaroos!" he cried, before shooting off into the distance. 

"I'm lost..." Helen muttered cluelessly.

"I'll fill you in on the details as we go. In the meantime..."   

Fontus handed Heartsbane to Helen, flashing his shark teeth in a mischievous grin. "Your sword my lady."  Helen gripped the handle tightly, exulting in the warmth radiated by the blade. Only now did she realize just how incomplete she felt without it. The first guard quickly came into view, the one with the snickering smile. _Oh yeah!_ His eyes widened in alarm, tracing a line from her face to the crimson steel blade. With one swing she sliced cleanly through the thick steel bars. *"Phoenix Song!"* The rippling slash wave continued traveling and ripped through the guard, sending him collapsing to the ground in a bloody heap. Helen stepped over his crumpled form and eyed the column of guards up ahead. She waved them on. Suddenly a canister flew over her shoulder and landed in their midst, exploding into a thick blue mist. Helen backed away a few paces. 

*"Knockout Gas!"* 

The guards slumped to the ground one after another, snoring soundly. It was a bit too clean for her tastes. She turned and saw Hawkins standing at the end of the corridor. Gone was his lab coat and strapped to his belt were two bullwhips. Fontus eyed the brown haired doctor curiously. "I take it he's a friend?" 

Helen shrugged. "Not sure yet..."

"Ready to join the revolution?" Hawkins asked her. Right on cue the corridor trembled violently. Explosions could be heard all throughout the castle.  

Helen shouldered past Hawkins, followed closely by Fontus. "To hell with your revolution. I have an appointment with a certain ice witch."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 23, 2012)

*SSG/TFIJ*

The trio sat in Megumi’s house, bloodied, beaten and exhausted. Megumi herself had a bullet wound after getting involved and taking a bullet for Shin, that sent both Sendo and the swordsman into a rage which eventually defeated the badass, dual sword wielding, smoke bomb using asswipe that had killed Megumi’s father.

Megumi had the opportunity to kill him but instead let him pay for his crimes by getting arrested. Gumiko had been the one to get the two guys into the base in the first place. Her infiltration skills were infinitely better than Sendo’s and Shin, who couldn’t act themselves out of a wet paper bag. 

The young dark haired girl had sat wearily next to her mother and held her hand. They had secured a medicine for her and she was already feeling better. The town doctor said that it would take some time before she would be at 100% again, but the townsfolk said that they would give her round the clock care for free, as a token of gratitude. The town had been living in fear but thanks to the TFIJ, there was a feeling of peace once again in the air. Everyone, including the mother, insisted that Megumi go and enjoy life. Clearly she wanted to go with the Shinsengumi, whom she had grown quite fond of.

The trio promised to take good care of her, which Megumi was delighted over. Megumi pledged that she would be a kind and fair leader, just as her mother wanted. She said that she would stay with the SSG and do what she could.

The four of them went to leave the island, with the rest of the TFIJ and on to their next adventure.


*New Vegas*


Sendo looked at the mission briefing.

“OK, so this is…Shin, you and I have been through a lot over this past year but I have to say I think this is going to be the most difficult mission that we will ever have to do.”

Shin scanned the pages and nodded his head. Sendo rubbed his forehead whilst Gumiko laughed so hard that she needed to go to the bathroom.

“Ahah…aha…oh…ok, so this mission is.. ahahaha, I’m sorry…I can’t…” Gumiko continued as she wiped tears off her face.

“We have to somehow get inside that building.” Sendo pointed to this massive silver skyscraper in the distance, easily one of the most modern in the world. “Top floor. We have nearly 100 warrants for this woman’s arrest, unfortunately she pretty much owns this island so the police and fellow marines are all in her pocket. She’s untouchable here. So we have to….infiltrate her tower and arrest her. There is apparently only one way to do this…”

“You have to be male escorts!” Gumiko said and sat on the deck of the ship laughing again.

Megumi smiled politely and decided not to ask. It was obviously quite embarrassing for the guys and she would find out from Gumiko later.

“I really can’t. I mean, I’m married! I have a kid and…”

“You just have to escort the ladies and show them a good time. Nothing untoward, the boss doesn’t need to pay for it, but finding polite and fun men is apparently quite rare here. There being drunken bums or hopelessly in debt through gambling on one end of the scale and on the other you have the arrogant dickwads that run the casinos. Apparently finding something inbetween is rare and this boss likes the finer things in life.” Gumiko said reading her profile. The woman was definitely heavy set but perfectly proportioned, sporting what looked like an E cup and fuchsia hair. Very, very attractive. Gumiko looked at the two men in front of her and turned to Megumi.

“Would you consider either of these guys to be stylish?”

Megumi looked and thought about her answer, “Well they each have their own charms and are genuinely nice people…”

“I mean to look at.” Gumiko said with a grin. Sendo unconsciously stuck out his chest

“Well I…” Again Megumi was put on the spot, “They would be if perhaps they were to go through a spot of…refurbishment.” The young girl said twiddling her thumbs.

“Make over!! Since it’s for a mission we get to put it on the Marine’s accounts! Let’s go shopping!!” Gumiko almost squealed and descended on the pair like a jungle cat and dragged the limp and dejected bodies of her partners to the various stylists and fashion experts around the glittering city.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 23, 2012)

Atlant Tower

-98th floor

Present Time

Kai, Wu and J.J. VS Frankenstein​
"Alright, Big Boobs you make sure you don't distract me or smother me with those things while I take out......... Agh!" He entered this floor's central chamber with a great deal of flair and spectacle, as he landed flat on his ass with a fist imprint on his cheek. "Ugh....What the hell!?"

"If you call me Big Boobs, Chesty McPlenty, or whatever one more time and I will just kill you myself instead of letting Jackie-sama get her chance. "

Kai was huffing and puffing, needing a minute or so to get back on his feet. His injuries, the fatigue and all the damage those pills were doing to his heart were adding up. But he couldn't afford to sit around and rest....Or die..... Whatever was more realistic at this point. Today would be why he would prove himself to worthy to desire the title of the Pirate King. "Oi, I could be calling you Raisin Tits or whatever, imagine that being your nickname." She didn't have to, to this day she was commonly known as Wu Konga "Raisin Tits" Son and the man responsible for that nickname catching on to the point it was displayed on bounty posters was standing, or sitting actually, right in front of her.

Obviously Kai wasn't aware of this, he had no memory of having ever met her before. Or that he had been less impressed with her chest area before. 

"Hmmm how poetic, that it's the two of you that made it all the way down here to face." Despite his calm demeanor he was more than a little bit miffed, he didn't have that much more time and that not just one but a total of three pests had made it past all the guards and obstacles they had left in their wake frustrated him. Kai and Wu didn't recognize him but he recalled them. He had fought Kai in a past life, a life he had spent with Wu. He probably should've killed back on Null, seeing her face here with the replacement of his former self..... It annoyed him.

"Hmmm I can spare the Zodiacs for now, take care of these three and report back to me when you're done." As the seven remaining cyborgs charged at the trio, Frankenstein spun on his heel and headed back to his machinery. According to his calculations, an exhausted Wu, a damaged monkey cyborg with the trio's big gun about to either succumb to his injuries or experience a massive coronory should only result in minimal losses. 4.3 cyborgs to be precise. 

Crunch

Ka-Thoom!​
"Hmmm?" The flash and rumble of thunder made him turn around, seven smoking heaps of charred flash and metal weer scattered across the room. Kai was clutching his chest with one hand, the other was spread open towards where his targets were lying now.

"Oh could it be?" He had no solid evidence to support this theory, but he could only think of one drug that would produce effects like this. "Your heart hasn't exploded yet, and you're on your third, fourth now?" Few would survive the first one, the combination of the injuries that require the user to make use of a drug like that plus the strain it placed on the heart usually made them keel over right away. 

"Had like a handful left, took em all since I can't fall over until I take care of you." With a Wind Step he launched himself to Frankenstein, who had the reflexes and calculative capabilities to casually sidestep the Thunder Fist that came at him. He made one oversight though, he never expected something was suicidal for DF users like them. His Haki coated fist slammed into the floor and the floor was cracked as a result from it. With the immense thickness and density of these floors, it still held despite the structure weakened now and still against the pressure of the seawater.

"You fool, if this floor buckles we will all be killed, A DF user like you should exert more restraint in a situation like this, even if you are clearly braindamaged!"

"Look I can tell you're one of them know it all types, but you're clearly not getting that while I would've enjoyed hitting you, leveling this tower is higher up on my to do list." Frankenstein wasn't the only one with wide eyes, they were almost 100 floors below the surface, that would kill not just them but probably hundreds of people including the UC and Wreckers.

"Don't get me wrong." this was directed to both Wu and Frankenstein. "As the future Pirate King I have no intention of dying here, nor letting any of nakama meet their end." He stomped the ground hard, to check if there was any give yet. There wasn't. "I intend to break this while tower down while stopping you guys and head back up with my crew before it crumbles."

Whoosh! ​
Wu spun her staff around, made of air treated Orihalcum that resulted in the special rare metal to have special properties. This variant would expand when exposed to air friction. As the amazonian spun the staff around it doubled in size and she slammed it in the floor, producing some cracks herself. "I like the way you think...... But you're still an asshole!"

He was well aware that in his current form he wouldn't be able to take them out fast enough, no not without risking his life's work. He transformed in a hybrid form that besides offering increased physical abilities also made Wu finally recognize him.

"Monta?"She hadn't seen him since he ate that weird DF, which unknowingly to her had been an artificial Zoan fruit that would essentially reincarnate the person that had been "seeded" with that particular DF power. 

"Initiate Chimera program!" The damaged cyborgs started to stir awake, in actuality it was the mechanical parts of the those that weren't compromised like the monkey, they merged together and formed a beast like automaton.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Atlant Island [*Tower of Kings*]
 Round 2

 ---

Tres charged at Edo with renewed strength and speed, almost catching the thief off guard with his sudden increase in physical ability. He emitted red electricity, and lunged for Edo's throat. Having predicted the attack with his Colour of Observation, Edo moved his head out of the way before deflecting the lunge with his hands and engaged him briefly in close quarters combat. He wasted no time here and attacked with full might, using Colour of Observations to guide his attacks and Colour of Armaments to reinforce his offense and defense. Tres, for the most part, held up fairly well against the assaults, managing to block them, but he was being forced onto the defensive. "_He's good..._" Edo mused, ducking below a swipe and aiming for his stomach with a punch. Tres grabbed his arm with amazing physical strength and threw him at a far wall.

Edo spun round, and landed on the wall with his feet, before rebounding off with a powerful jump and came at Tres again. He aimed a kick at the electricity man's head first, but he caught it easily. Slamming a hand down on the ground, Edo brought his other leg up and smashed it against his chin. With acrobatic finesse, Edo placed his other hand on the ground and flipped back with a hand spring, then moved in again, punching Tres in the face with another Haki enhanced blow. Tres slid back slightly under the blow, and thrust his two arms forward, charging two orbs of red light. "*Thunder Lance!*" Edo's eyes widened as two separate beams of lightning fired towards him, and jumped out of the way before they could hit him, watching the beams as they hit the walls behind him and completely destroy it. "_Oh...that was close!_"

Landing, the thief produced his sabre again, wiping away a bead of sweat as it went down his forehead. "Looks like I can't afford to go easy on you here." Edo commented. Indeed. If he wanted to defeat his opponent, he'd have to be going in for the kill. His morale codes held no place here, and would get _him _killed if he continued avoided going at full power. He got into a stance and smirked, "En garde." A faint flicker of a smile appeared on Tres' features, and he charged forward, horns shining with red electricity. Edo rushed forward to, but timing it with Colour of Observation, dodged to the right at the last second and lunged with his sabre into Tres' arm. The spark brother roared in pain as Edo retracted his sword from his arm, and lashed out at the thief with a powerful kick, which Edo dodged. "_*Stance of the Artful Dodger.*_" Edo smirked, maintaining his stance. A technique that allowed him to react and dodge in case of any attack - though at the cost of being able to counter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 24, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Atlant Island [*Tower of Kings*]
 Conclusion

  ---

"_I should end this quick,_" Edo mused, "_I'm getting tired._" Tres charged again, swiping at Edo. The thief managed to skilfully dodge it and move behind him silently, before punching him in the back with a Colour of Armaments enhanced strike. The spark man roared in pain from the attack, twisted round and headbutted Edo, who managed to move away just in time so the horns on his head didn't pierce his head. Though, they _did_ manage to cut him slightly.

"*Iron Whirlwind.*" Is muttered by Edo, as he brings his sabre back slowly and then lunges at Tres with astounding speed, cutting into his arm. Another lunge followed, followed by another and several more in a quick succession until the strikes developed into a rhythmic flurry of stabs and lunges. Each strike hit Tres, cutting into his arms sides face and legs and forcing _him _on the defensive now. With hand, Edo stealthily produced an impact dial and stuck it on his chest, under his shirt. Slowly, he begun to relent in his strikes and allowed Tres a small opening...

Which the spark brother immediately exploited. Eyes filled with rage, he swung his arms back, charging them with dangerously high powered red lightning. "*Fists of Dual Thunder!*" and thrust them forward into Edo's chest, smashing the thief back through several layers of wall with the sheer power of it. Groaning, Edo emerged from the rubble slowly and removed his impact dial. "_Damn that hurt like hell..._" He placed the impact dial underneath a glove replacing the flame dial with it. "Not sure how much longer I'll be able to fight after that attack," he commented, feeling his injury, "several broken ribs..." A current of red electricity ran through his body, and he dropped to his knees once more in pain. "_He charged me with electricity too...?_" With a great deal of effort, he got up again, wincing in pain as he did so.

Tres was already walking to him, with a confident smirk on his face upon seeing his opponent injured. "You were a good opponent, Moonlight Magician," Tres said. "I was not expecting you to be this powerful or skilled. However, now is where the battle comes to an end. You are injured, and most likely unable to continue fighting. I will finish you off." He said, and charged his knuckles with electricity once more. Edo smirked back. "Oh, really? I wonder if you could have beaten me without the help of your brothers back there." The thief taunted. The spark brother narrowed his eyes in response, evidently angered by the response. "The time for talking is now over," he said, with an attempt at a sneer, "you will now die!"

He charged again, getting ready to finish Edo off. Edo grinned, and shot out his palm, releasing all the fire that was stored in the flame dial in a continuous stream of fire. Tres' eyes widened at the attack and raised his arms to defend himself and winced as the fire burned his arms. The flames eventually subsided, Edo having retracted them back into his dial. But, Edo was no longer there. "What?! Where have you gone?!" Tres exclaimed, looking left and right for Edo. "Behind you."

Immediately, Tres looked around, to see the grinning figure of Edo rushing him, left palm out. The thief slammed the impact dial against his chest, releasing all the energy stored in it with one thrust of his arm. There was an eerie moment of silence first, but then all the force released itself in a powerful explosion of air, sending Tres rocketing back, screaming. Taking out his card gun, Edo aimed carefully whilst Tres flew and with Haki guiding his hand, shot several guards at him, pinning him by the arms and legs on the wall as he 'landed'. 

Edo sighed in relief and put his gun away. "Finally." He flexed his shoulders. He was exhausted. Picking up his sabre from the wreckage, he sheathed it. Taking one last look at the unconscious body of Tres Sparks, the thief shrugged, and then left.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ten and Dapper vs. Benton III*

*"Ten!"* Dapper was about to check on the androids condition when his path was blocked the same Guard. *"Out of my way!"* He swung his fist at the guard, only to recoil immediately once it landed.  "Forget it, bird. Their armor is impenetrable. Swing at them all you want. It won't do you any good." 

"Dapper, don't worry about me. I can handle this myself." Dapper reluctantly nodded in agreement. He thought carefully about what his next move should be. Indeed, he was no match for these things. Ten, while faster than them, didn't seem strong enough to pierce their armor either. 

An idea suddenly popped into Dapper's mind. _*"If their armor were compromised somehow, we might be able to push through it. That gun the king had melted through metal. If we can get it, no...wait."*_ Dapper turned back to the king giving him a smug look. *"You're an imbecile, your majesty."* 

"What?!" Benton snapped. 

*"You really think Alph is gonna reward you? You're even dumber than you look if you believed that bullshit."* Ten stared at Dapper, quickly catching onto his plan. Trying to fluster Benton and provoke him. But was the king really that gullible?

"You forget yourself, bird. I have the advantage here. You're in no place to insinuate anything." The king said with a smirk as he pointed his gun at Dapper. *"I'm not surprised really. Considering all the generations of inbreeding that goes on with your type."*

"You little shit!" Benton fired the gun, sending a bright white laser in Dapper's direction. He quickly jumped behind the nearest guard. The laser hit the guard right in the midsection, melting away a large portion of it's outer shell. 

"No!" Benton let go of the trigger, watching as the machine twitched and sparked, but still managed to stay standing. Ten quickly leaped over and sent her hand into the guard's now melted chest. Quickly lifting it up, she tossed it in the direction of the other. It's weight combined with it's hard outer shell caused the second to collapse to the floor immediately. With the first unable to move, and the second pinned underneath it, both were down for the count. 

Dapper and Ten then turned their attention to the king. "Now, let's be reasonable here." A twisted grin formed on his face, as he suddenly drew his weapon again and fired it at Ten. She quickly slid out of the way, before diving at the king and grabbing him by the throat and lifting him off the floor. "Geggh....Let go..." He dropped the gun, before clutching Ten's arm with both hands. "You realize...what you're doing...? A crime against a royal...the world government...they'll come after you..." 

*"Ten, leave him be. We can go join the others now."* Dapper said as he reverted back to his original form. "Logically, I should break his neck." 

*"What? Ten, forget it! He's not an issue anymore!"* Dapper shouted.

"He'll go to the government and tell them about us...and about me." Benton struggled and kicked about frantically. *"The way I see it, there's no preventing that anyway."* There was a moment of silence, then Ten dropped the king to the floor, leaving him coughing profusely as his crown rolled off his head. Ten picked up the gun and easily crushed it in her hand before tossing it aside. 

"Very well. Let's find the others." The two turned around and headed through the doorway and down the stairs. Unfortunately, Ten knew what she had predicted would probably come to pass. When that happened, countless members of the research division would be lining up to find her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 24, 2012)

*Training Days...*_
Garrick landed with an unceremonious thud onto his backside, kicking up a plume of sand in his wake. *"You could always take a beating Zane-chan. I'll give you that,"* said the figure who loomed over him. Garrick looked up at Admiral Mary Mallon and wiped his bloody nose. She just stood there casually, arms crossed, her blood red lips curved in an amused smile. Stupid fucking bitch. No coose dared sass him like that. *"Not by a longshot..."* He exploded off the ground with surprising nimbleness for one his size, and shot his right fist at her like a jet piston. 

*"Megaton Fist!" *

She caught his gigantic fist in the palm of her right hand. The impact sent pressure waves buffeting around them. A voice laughed off to the side. "I suddenly felt a most refreshing breeze. Mind doing that again?" Garrick turned and glared at the auburn haired friend in the rumpled Marine suit who sat against a palm tree. Rear Admiral Archer Armstrong shrugged at Garrick. "Or not..." He promptly laid his head back against the tree and began snoring. 

Garrick's face pulsated with rage. He attempted to push the Admiral backwards. Something, anything. She disappeared from his view. Suddenly her right leg filled his vision, colliding with his face and sending him flying headfirst across the ocean like a skipping stone.  

A Week Ago...
*"What the fuck is this?"* Garrick asked, as he carefully removed a small vial of clear liquid from a heavy duty steel container. Some strange World Government geeks in lab coats had delivered it to him in the middle of the night, escorted by CP9 agents. It was all a bunch of real cloak and dagger bullshit. 

*"Careful with that Zane-chan!"* exclaimed the den den mushi on his desk, in a familiar female and oh so grating voice. The snail perfectly mimicked the Admiral's facial expressions, even had its right eye closed to match the eyepatch she wore.  *"It contains an extremely potent virus drawn from my own blood. Dr. Volk has made certain modifications tailor made to target and overstimulate Paulsgrave's already hyper active immune system."   *

*"I don't speak nerd. Wanna run that by me in English?" *

The snail rolled its left eye. *"It will kill him, and rather painfully at that."* 

Garrick held the vial up to the light and grinned. *"That's all you had to say." *_

*Right Now...*
Garrick threw off his Marine coat and suddenly began laughing at Paulsgrave. *"How many criminals have I executed?"* That's what he was after all. An executioner. Not a common murderer like this asshole. *"I burned an entire island to ashes just to get at one woman with child. They say the place is still uninhabitable. I've destroyed cities for harboring traitors, eliminated corrupt kings and queens. So what the fuck do you think the answer is asshole?"* He began to advance on Paulsgrave. *"That's what I do. I remove the cancer that infects this world."* Garrick took a deep breath. *"Life Return: Conqueror..."* he muttered. His bulging arm and leg muscles rippled and expanded to twice their size, causing his pant legs and shirt to rip at the seams. *"Soru!"* He rushed Paulsgrave and battered the pirate with a rapid flurry of bone breaking punches to the midsection. *"Megaton Flurry!"* The seastone lining of his "Pounders" ensured that the bastard would feel each and every punch. Garrick grinned as Paulsgrave coughed up blood and staggered backwards. He reached out to grab the pirate in a bear hug. As he did so jagged bones sprung out of Paulsgrave's body. Garrick grit his teeth as the bones punctured his chest and arms. The pain only fueled him and he increased his grip even tighter. Paulsgrave laughed as several shards of bone went clean through Garrick's chest and cannon sized arms, one very close to his heart. Garrick merely grinned, however, as a gleaming silver syringe slid into the palm of his hand. 

*"Justice is served!"* Garrick growled, stabbing the syringe into the back of Paulsgrave's neck. 

_*Close by...*_
Sabrina lay face up amid a pile of wooden debris, seemingly unconscious. Several Marines approached her cautiously. An officer began barking orders. "Let's get her into seastone chains before she wakes-" Sabrina's hand shot towards his throat with viper like intensity. He gasped sharply as she tore out his entire voice box. 

"Prison was so last year," she cried, tossing away the bloody souvenir and wrapping herself in a cloak of living shadow. Shadowy tendrils extended from the cloak and impaled the remaining Marines through their chests. She wavered slightly off balance from the rush of movement and rubbed the side of her head gingerly. "Goddamn gorilla. Where the hell did he go?" 

She sensed Paulsgrave aboard the _Maelstrom_ with her burgeoning power of observation, going toe to toe with that gorilla Marine who nearly took her head off. "I want his shadow!" she said with a lick of her lips. Her cloak morphed into long bat like wings and she shot into the sky over the deck of the _Maelstrom_.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2012)

Vergil

Williams seemed to be in trouble. The syringe jabbed into the nape of his neck and whatever liquid was in it filtered into his already filthy blood. Vergil weighed up his options as the Williams began moving unnaturally, though with that man it was hard to tell. Sabrina shot from the marine ship back to the Maelstrom, her shadow above the ship, but within earshot of Vergil, who had found solace in the crow's nest.

“His shadow would make you stronger, no doubt. I believe if we combined our efforts, the task would be ….easier, but by no means easy.”

Sabrina looked at Vergil distrustfully. A fair reaction.

“You come from Mariejois. In exchange for my assistance I simply require some first hand information about the place. Besides, I’m sure you have already surmised that whilst our ambitions may differ, we need for the same thing to happen. Mariejois must burn. Do we have an accord?” Vergil asked. He held no grudge against her for stealing his shadow – as with all emotions, he was incapable of such feelings. This was a good opportunity to get him one small step closer to where he needed to be, and if it meant teaming up with an unstable lady such as Sabrina – so be it.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 24, 2012)

A boat

Somewhere in the Grand Line


A boat floated along the harsh waters of the grand line, a crate full of slowly rotting fruit being one of the things it was currently holding. The boat's journey could be said to have only started, just a few days ago, it had been in the crossfire of a battle between pirates and marines, along with a mysterious fire overtaking the boat. The vessel had managed to escape, while both parties unfortunately had to choose between dying in a fiery death, or braving the terrible waters of the grand line. The choice was simple, they chose the water after securing their valuables. This boat, having been docile for so long, had now been a monument to a battle no one would ever likely hear, no one would ever know about except the ones that were in it. It being this boat at the moment, the survivors of the battle being what it's other content was besides the crate.

Ozoi Rancorous

Journey of the mind.

On a boat in the Grand Line

A thin woman sat next to a crate. Her features were easily noticeable, but perhaps not standing out considering the varied people in the Grand Line. Pasty white skin, pure black hair on the outside, with a strange red sheen on the inner part of the hair. One of the aforementioned hands, the right one, trailed along the edge of the crate, thing, spiderlike in how thin they were as well as long. The hand moved further in towards the inside of the crate,thinking about what a bother this was. Grasping one of the apples, they brought it closer to their mouth. Normally, they'd have no need to do this. But circumstances were preventing them from eating the way she normally did. So, Ozoi just simply bit into the apple. Just a few more loathsome seconds that seemed like an eternity. 

''Aha...so, not a pirate?'' 

She said, in her usual delightful tone. It was mixed with a rather bored voice as well, as she had -only asked this question to the same person only several times before. She glanced over, a woman, wearing rather strange clothing for the seas. Not that she could talk, being in her suit, the other woman looked more suited to be in some sort of costume themed bar, complete with a small hat. Painted nails, mascara that seemed to be waterproof to some extent from what Ozoi could see, and even purple lipstick on her mouth. She waited a few seconds, receiving no answer. This annoyed her, alot more then it should have. Was she asleep?  Whatever, her eyes glanced towards her left hand. Before turning back towards the other woman, whatever.

Greta Valentine

On a boat in the Grand Line

Greta was having such troubles, first she was caught in the crossfire between two different factions after having been just recently thrown into the ships prison for unrelated reasons, now she was chained to what seemed like another Marine. Of course, this wasn't the only problem they faced at the moment, being stranded at sea, along with the more obvious thing. How exactly it had happened was a bit embarrassing. She glanced back towards Ozoi, being pulled from her thoughts, giving her a bright smile. It seemed like not all of the marines had been alerted to someone with as small a crime as her.

''Mhm, that's correct. I was traveling along with your ship when we got ambushed.''

She brought up her left hand, resting her elbow on the edge of the boat and bolstering her head with her hand. This was very boring, maybe it would have been best if she had stayed at the belt. She withdrew her pistol, causing her newfound and for now permanent companion to raise her eyebrow, what was this about? Greta knew what the answer was, she stood up in the boat, causing it to rock some. She then rose up her right hand, and pointed her pistol to right below it. It suddenly made sense, which made Ozoi frown. Greta didn't know why, she pulled the trigger to it, a shot ringing out across the open expanse. She had instinctively closed her eyes. Like she did every time she pulled the trigger, and opened it. Oh, it was still intact.

''Hmm?''

She let out a small sound of mystery, meanwhile Ozoi seemed to be in disbelief.

''You missed?'' 

She said that once, before repeating herself more clearly.

''You literally missed from pointblank range? Not that it would have done anything, that's seastone.'' 

Greta let out a disappointed sigh, lowering her pistol from the seastone cuffs that was on her right hand, and on Ozois left. Looks like they were in for it for the long run, until they found a locksmith. Greta sure wasnt going to see the Marines afterall. She was curious about something however, what was seastone, and why did Ozoi seem disappointed when she said it?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 25, 2012)

TFIJ

New Vegas

Getting fancy - part 1 (of 2) 

It was not just poor Shin and Sendo who would be subjected to this torture, in the most challenging mission ever for these heroes they would be partnered up with perhaps the most terrifying man to have ever served on this bunch of elite marines. 

Kenneth The Barbarian!

Apparently the target's head of security had a thing for men that looked like they just rode down a rainbow bridge on goat drawn carriage while swinging a thundering hammer. Well maybe she wasn't that unusually specific and picky, she liked her men big..... Well not big, more like gigantic, brutish and battle scarred. This role was one Kenneth was born to play. 

Where Gumiko and Megumi would function as the pimps/handlers of Shin and Sendo. For Kenneth, he had his lovely blushing bride to be. Or so it had been stated according to the ways of his tribe! Setsuka was obviously less then pleased by this assignment, but she did as ordered. True to her character.

So there they were, in a clothing store, all six of them. For the first hours ShinSenKen were reduced to purseholders for the women, sitting near the dressing rooms while the ladies couldn't help but try out a few things themselves. The fun was cut short by Shin seemingly stroking out after the lingerie section had been raided by the girls, he had been right on the edge of flooding the store with blood but all the training had paid off. His defenses held, that was until Gumiko and Megumi hugged in celebration for that admirable feat. The hug sandwich caught him off guard, but it seemed unlikely that his defenses would've held anyways. The two girls had gotten carried away, forgetting all about what could happen and then they literally got carried away as Shin took them up in the air as the force of the blood spraying from his nose sent all three of them up in the air like a rocket.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Vergil
> 
> Williams seemed to be in trouble. The syringe jabbed into the nape of his neck and whatever liquid was in it filtered into his already filthy blood. Vergil weighed up his options as the Williams began moving unnaturally, though with that man it was hard to tell. Sabrina shot from the marine ship back to the Maelstrom, her shadow above the ship, but within earshot of Vergil, who had found solace in the crow's nest.
> 
> ...



_*Above...*_
Sabrina hovered over Vergil, glaring at him. "I don't _come_ from Mariejois. My mother was taken there in chains and I was born a slave." She spat into the air in disgust. Working with a wannabe noble to eliminate other nobles was not what she had imagined.  "I just want to see those fuckers burn. You can be king over their ashes and bones for all I care."  

It wasn't exactly a yes, but he got the drift. They would work together to destroy a common foe, and once the smoke cleared they'd try and kill each other. She nodded towards the giant Marine below.  "Time to put your money where your mouth is noble boy!"  

_*Below...*_
Garrick stepped back as the virus worked it's infernal magic within Paulsgrave's system. The vile fucker jerked back and forth, convulsing rapidly. Garrick stared at the syringe, so tiny in his gigantic palm, yet so destructive. He had to hand it to those science dweebs. With a looping punch he sent the ailing Paulsgrave flying towards the other end of the deck, and began pulling the bone shards from his body.  

Right on cue a four man squad of Marines in black coats and animal shaped masks burst from beloweck. They were elite warriors, trained in infiltration and stealth. The mission also had a secondary priority, to determine the status of the recently kidnapped Queen of Samothraki, and rescue her if possible. One of the Marines carried a body tightly wrapped in a blood soaked white sheet. An arm hung limply from the sheets. Garrick knew automatically who was beneath it. 

"Queen Alessandra...she didn't make it," the Marine declared grimly.  

They also brought more company. "Unhand me!" exclaimed a wild eyed looking fucker with cracked glasses and a filthy lab coat. They  held him roughly by the arm. Another Marine carried a little girl, no older then ten. She looked frightened but remarkably composed. "We found the nutty professor over here dissecting the queens body. He was about to go to town on the girl. She's the Queens cousin. Maybe the only surviving heir to the royal family." 

"My experiments have helped push the boundaries of human knowledge. Cretins like you have no right to judge me!"  the doctor exclaimed. 

Garrick backhanded him, snapping his face to the side and sending his spectacles flying over the railing. He matched the description that Volk's science geeks had given him, Dr. Niles Hawthorne, former Marine scientist turned pirate. *"Dr. Volk wants to have a chat with you," * Garrick said. Hawthorne's dazed eyes widened in fear. "NO!! YOU CAN'T DO THIS!" he pleaded. 

*"Like fuck I can't!"* 

Suddenly Vergil landed amidst the Marine squad, glittering steel sword in hand. With a looping swing he parted the nearest Marine (who held Hawthorne) of his arm, and sent a slash wave towards Garrick. *"Whiplash!"* The cutting wave impacted against Garrick's chest, pushing him back several paces, but if it caused any pain, Garrick didn't show it. *"Fucking fodder!"* he bellowed, stomping towards the swordsman. Sabrina landed behind Garrick and made a move for his shadow. Garrick whirled about and grabbed her neck, lifting her into the air like a rag doll. *"Do I look stupid to you?"* he asked, crushing her throat. 

*"Shadow Switch!"* cried a voice from above. 

Garrick looked upwards and saw Sabrina crouching over the rigging. She flashed him the bird. The body that he held morphed into Sabrina's giggling shadowy doppelganger. *"Shadow Clutch!"* Sabrina exclaimed. The shadow melted through his fingers and formed into multiple snake like tendrils, binding his musclebound arms and legs tightly. She landed beside his shadow and raised her scythe into the air. "Say goodbye to sunny days!" she cackled with glee. Garrick exploded out of the shadow bindings, ripping it apart like taffy. *"FUCK THAT SHIT!"* 

The glittering blade of Sabrina's scythe came within an inch of his shadow. *"Soru!"* Garrick disappeared in a burst of speed and reappeared behind Sabrina. She spun about with her scythe. Garrick caught the blade within his metal bands and slapped her away. Sabrina went tumbling backwards but managed to regain her footing beside Vergil. 

"This alliance is going to be very shortlived if we can't get that gorilla off his feet!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 25, 2012)

_‘A slave woman, as suspected’ _Vergil thought as Sabrina spat out the admission. He didn’t see the distinction she made – she still came from the place, whether it be in linen or in chains. It would be interesting to hear her story, but those particular eggs had not yet hatched into the proverbial chickens.

Vergil looked at the man mountain which didn’t seem too concerned with what he described as ‘Fodder’. He was nearly as large as Dangil was when he went into his Rage mode. However, he never took note of his father’s training regime, his ambition was to find his own way.

His time with Hawthorne had paid off. The Doctor was quite brilliant, not only in his experiments but as a teacher too. For example, the best way to bring some one down is through their Achilles tendon, located just at their heel. No matter how strong you were, you could not go against how the body works – if that delicate tendon is even damaged that entire leg becomes useless, especially if it is completely severed. Most pirates are unaware of this; indeed most pirates are unaware of anything barring rum, women and treasure. 

First thing was to occupy the behemoth’s hands and keep him in one place. Next to slice a portion or all of his Achilles tendon with a well placed Judgement cut. Trying to get behind him would raise too much alarm and would likely heighten his already ridiculous strength.

The swordsman gripped his weapon and from a far spoke softly as his sword snaked in and out of its sheath. *“Judgement cut.”*

The dull booms assaulted the heavy mast of the ship, sails and all and it came crashing down towards Garrick. There was an escape route, but it would mean retreating back to his ship – something he did not see the boastful man doing.

Garrick sneered as he looked at the giant mass of bone falling towards him. Vergil raised an eyebrow at what he intended to do with the thing. He would have been able to catch and hold the thing, but instead decided to punch the huge object,

*“Meteor Uppercut!”*

Vergil wasn’t going to stand around and watch the display of strength, nor did he feel the need to announce his move. Garrick had barely got through the first word before two more Judgement Cuts were dispatched at both his ankles.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 25, 2012)

*[Atlant Island, Tower Battle II]​*​
[Monster Vs Machine, Jackie Vs Alph; Heightened Alarm]​

[96th Floor, Tower]
 ‘I no longer have time for you.’ the words insulted Jackie as she dangled several feet above the tile floor, if she wasn’t as tanned as she was her skin would be a bright red verging on beet,  ‘But, out of respect I shall send your remains to your father.’ the words were still as emotionless as ever though they did echo some sentiment of respect. But as far as being sent home in a body bag, fuck that shit. But before the rambunctious ‘D’ could be afforded the first opportunity to get herself from this predicament the cyborg swiveled at his waist,  ‘Rocket Jackhammer.’, the declaration of attack was more of a command protocol, even in this state of vertigo being flipped and caught by an ankle she can hear the gears grinding, tightening hinges and preparing joints.

With a thunderous snap the attack fires off, in a dizzying display of violence Jackie is spun and slammed into the tile on either side of the monstrous robot multiple times, the tile cracking and shattering into deadly shrapnel with every impact. In less than thirty seconds the attack was over, but the carnage in its wake was awe inspiring as the large machine discarded the limp body of the Wrecker.  ‘Priority note, the ‘will’ of ‘D’ is not to me underestimated.’ his voice starts to trail as he walks toward the exit that Kai and Wu had used.  “Did I say you can leave yet?” the voice was weak and choked of pain with each exhale, but still it was there and it caught Alph’s attention.  ‘Impossible.’ is uttered as it pulled its bulky form around, in a crater Jackie struggled, but was utterly failing at trying to pull herself back to her feet.  ‘Organics are just like roaches, you have to step on them to make sure they are dead.’, the killer intent in the machines vocal processer was unmistakable, his heavy steps accenting the rage behind the machine. 

In mere moments he hovered over Jackie’s prone and beaten form, and true to his word he pulled one of those huge waffle stompers into the air, he planned on crushing her like a grape,  ‘Rocket Stomp’ he wasn’t taking any chances as two small thrusters pushed from the sides of his boot and lit with small flame. _ I won’t allow it to end this way_ the thought quickly runs through the ‘D’s’ mind as she watches in slow motion the boot start to descend toward her. Her quick reflexes are all that save her, for at least a moment from a quick death as both hands wrap around the girth of the giant’s shoe, but even for all the force she mustered, her power alone was no match for the hydraulics of a mechanical monster. * “Not today!”* is roared, the short fine hairs on her arm elongate and roughen taking on qualities of fur as she pushed back her would be instrument of destruction. Being tossed off balance Alph is forced to stumble back as not to fall on his hindquarters, what black magic was this. 

That answer came quickly as the pirate pulled herself from the hole, the reflective yellow iris’. The dagger like fangs that had pushed pass the inky blackness of her lips. The fur and tail, this woman had undoubtedly tapped into her Ancient Zoan Fruit. The Saber Tooth Tiger, Alph had files on ancient zoans, and data pointed to them being far more aggressive than their modern cousins, but until now he hadn’t had the pleasure of facing one. Not that he wanted too, he had hoped to beat her before she used it.  ‘Safety Protocol, release restraint…’, * “Don’t think so.”* through the connections in his artificial skin Alph felt the pressure of claws digging into his skull, and though he felt no actual pain he was quite surprised at the new found speed and power this transformation gave the woman. He couldn’t even process a release prompt before he was torn to the ground, slammed face first into the tile and drug several feet before being tossed into a far wall. His internal programs blared danger, but it was all he could do to keep his bearings as the feline tornado struck again, her claws raking repeatedly across his chest. 

 ‘Flashbang’ the command was simple, but very effective as the entire room is filled with a blinding flash and a pained howl. Pushing pass the blinded she beast, Alph puts plenty of space between them; he had to assess the damage, and formulate a counter strategy. Thank the processors, he had stopped her before she could get into his internal workings, but now he was a filthy mess of oil and torn artificial flesh,  ’50, no 60% release should be enough to handle you.’ is boomed angrily as that twisted scowl was only able to half form, the other half of his face being completely torn from his exoskeleton.  ‘Counter Protocol, Omega’ the machine was going for broke with his ultimate countering ability, but as the two attacked and counter attacked it became begrudgingly clear that Jackie was still quite easily his equal, but that is when he caught it, the subtle differences in her as she avoided and the countered. She was changing forms within her bestial form, almost flawlessly changing from her speed point to her normal hybrid point. So that was her game.

It was time to end this; internally he prompted the command, release restraint: 80%. It shouldn’t take this much to overwhelm her. But now he knew not to gamble,  ‘Giga Knee’ a sharp and precise attack catches Jackie in mid transformation, knocking her aloft.  ‘Rocket Jab’ a rocket powered cross catches her just as she starts to fall, and she plows through the far wall.   ‘Hyper Canon’ one of Alph’s biggest attacks was about to be employed, he just hoped that the already damaged tower could handle it. Two loud mechanical pops echo through the room as he removes his own arms at the mid forearm, two multi-barreled cannons come into view and are locked onto target as she started to move, and two white hot beams of energy are fired. The resulting explosion shakes the tower to its core as energy reserves drop to just above 75% on Alph’s internal readings, ridiculous for fighting a non-machine opponent. It had to be over now, it had to be. But he knew not to underestimate this Jackie by now and as he reattached his arms he walked up to the smoldering hole, looking for any signs of life.  Those signs, he found as two coal red eyes burn from the darkness. Before the android could react, a large monstrous hand fires from the darkness capturing him, now it was his turn to eat some stone as he is pulled into the hole.

An instant later his large frame skids across a smooth marble floor, they were in a room not on his internal blueprints of the tower, but it wasn’t the murals of long forgotten wars painted on the walls, the jeweled encrusted goblets, the graven images of a long dead kings nor the gold lined tapestries that held Alph’s attention. It was the gigantic she-monster that Jackie had transformed into. She now towered over him, her fangs as long as short swords, a whip like tail that easily cut into the stone floor with a mere flick, and they were in a room large enough to not hinder her. Why did there always have to be a room this large in these ancient structures Alph wondered as he back pedaled. He no longer knew if Jackie was in there, but given the ease she captured him at 80% he had to push it to 100,  ‘Safety Protocol release restraints to 100%’ ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 25, 2012)

*[Even the best Laid Plans]​*​
[Devil’s Advocate, Paulsgrave]​ 

Williams’ bloody red eyes widen, the all too familiar pinch of a syringe biting into his flesh caught his attention. It was a sensation that he had grown quite accustom to thanks to Hawthorne’s constant prodding. But it wasn’t something he quite expected from the Marines. Perhaps Vergil was correct in his worry over them as the burning sensation of whatever was in the syringe was pushed into his body. The effects were almost immediate his systems locked in a paralytic state and only allowed short spasms to convulse his body, although he was painfully aware of his surroundings as he watched the hulking Marine takes a step or two away from him. ‘Justice’ had been served. What a fancy notion, incorrect but fancy none the less. The hulking man seemed to admire the toy he held, but the sentiment was quite short lived as a solid looping punch sends Williams crashing to the far side of his ship, crumpled in an undignified heap as Elite agents that snuck aboard during the chaos burst from below deck, seemed they had recovered the Queen’s body, the young girl Sabrina brought along and Hawthorne himself.

But just as it seemed that Garrick and his men had the day won, and had beaten the Ravenbeards. Sabrina and Vergil come to an uneasy agreement. If either wanted to see their dreams come to fruition they would have to turn the tide, no matter the cost. For Williams however, his world started to turn black as the bubonic plague laced Huntington’s took effect. Both were ramped up to their most deadly, and they worked devilishly well in conjunction with one another. The Huntington’s was there to disable the rapid immune system that Williams possessed, hyperactive as described by those ‘science’ geeks that tooled this deadly concoction. The Plague was the icing on the cake, normally it took up to four days to kill but in its hyper state, death could occur in less than ten minutes ~

The Maelstrom rocks, the furry of a series of Judgment cuts bring the main mast of the ship toppling down, rigging and all, the goal was to distract Garrick long enough so that he and Sabrina could capitalize on the opening, even if it meant leaving them dead in the water. And the ploy seemed to work as Garrick refused to retreat, he had already been forced to do that once this day, he’d not do it again as he prepared to shatter the mast that threatened to kill him and the remaining elite Marines that still claimed the body of the queen and the small girl, Elena. 

 “Meteor Uppercut!”​
Like all barriers in his life, this was no different. There was nothing that couldn’t be achieved with the proper application of force. But with his attention seemingly focused on the falling death trap Vergil makes his move, without a word he drags his weapon from its sheath in two rapid successions, a duel Judgment cut would attempt to bring the brute to the ground, but Garrick was always vigilant, with a pop of his leg muscles he altered his Meteor Uppercut by adding a small jump, deciding to meet the falling mast all the quicker. The two Judgment Cuts sail harmlessly under the Marine and destroy railing further down the way after injuring both Ravenbeard Pirate and Marine alike.  “Don’t worry about the ogre you twit, retrieve the queen!” is howled as Garrick lands with a thud after shattering the bone to splinters, he arcs an eyebrow. Why was a body so important to this mad doctor, could this be more than just some mad man’s ramblings? But before he could make a move to confront the Doctor, a bone cage ensnares the Marine carrying Elena, fear and despair wells in her young eyes as a single spire like bone impales the man covering her in his blood. 

Those fright filled eyes lock with Garrick’s eyes as the cage slides deep below the deck of the Maelstrom one battle lost.  “Uh-hehaahahaha. ♫ I’m a lil teacup, short and stout♪.” Williams babbles almost incoherently while stumbling to his feet. Hawthorne’s eyes widen as he glimpses the mad man. Blood mixed with bile and other bodily fluids drained from his mouth as he stumbled about, his body racked with pain as large boils filled with blood and puss covered his neck as his body fought the decay of death that coursed through his veins. The mad pirate continues to sing erratic phrases of songs as he stumbled to the ground on several occasions, but he quickly seems to gain some semblance of composure as his immune system kicks into overdrive,  “Soru” he had learned the Tech back in the East Blue when they had raided Stone Island Marine base, he had since worked on honing the skill. In a blur of motion he passes Garrick who had prepared himself for a frontal assault, but all he got for his efforts was a gust of Wind, at least until the bone like chains wrapped around his throat, a hard pull brings the Marine off balance. But not enough to bring the tyrant down, now bleeding form his pores Williams’ start to rain down blows around Garrick’s kidneys.

 “Does no one listen to me?” Hawthorne almost laments as he eyes a hole through the man still clutching the Queen. ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 25, 2012)

TFIJ

New Vegas

Getting Fancy Part 2 (Of 2) 

Time to get to business, they were all soaked in blood as if they just walked out of a horror movie, one were there was a overly sensetive prim and proper swordsman who would drown his victims in his tsunami nosebleeds. So after drying themselves off a bit, it was time to get new clothes anyways and the guys were dragged off to a tailor. 

"Oi, watch it!" Sendo went first, the rather effeminate tailor was a bit too attentive and hands on when it came to measuring his inseam. It wasn't just the measuring that wasn't enjoyable. When it was all over he stood there looking like a stage magician hired for a bar mitzvahs. A white suit, blue shirt, red tie, a monocle and a silk white hat. 

"Who's next?" The tailor looked Shin in the eye, who gulped. The brave swordsman feared few things, women and their seductive curves were one of them but a man staring at him like he could just eat him up, while saying. "Well aren't you just adorable, I love a shy little man, I could just eat you up." was another thing of his list of fears. Grown men desiring to do unforgivable things to his poor undeserving bottom wasn't something he had ever heard about Nihon, the world was a scary place.

A shadow loomed over the tailor, Kenneth haz arrived! He growled or something, it sounded a lot like a bear and it shook the small store as if was struck by an earthquake.

"This is going to be a nightmare." Setsuka facepalmed.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 26, 2012)

*Vergil*

Whatever the marines had tried to do to Williams, it hadn’t worked in the manner they had anticipated. Vergil watched as Garrick took a beating down below. 

“I’d venture that now is your chance.” Vergil said to Sabrina and then turned his attention to the Marines. Their armory may have something of value and would warrant investigation. Enough so to get involved.

The bullets flew towards the swordsman who spun his weapon infront of him at a speedy rate to create a circular shield, that not only stopped the bullets but gathered them on the edge of the blade. He neatly lined them up on the deck in front of him, turned his sword so that the hilt was facing up,

“Whiplash.”

He said after the sword had been deployed to send the hail of bullets right back at the marines who fired them, along with the wall of air pressure. The marines that dived ot of the way survived, the ones that tried to take cover did not. 

“Let them go. Unlike the other two I offer a way to spare your lives.”

“Our duty is..!” was sentence was cut off by the dull boom and a man exploding in blood

“That is not to say this is a discussion.” Vergil said closing his eyes, allowing his spirit to calm. “Let them go. I won’t tell you a third time.” He normally gave two chances. One to get over their feeling of pride, and the second to understand how pointless their endeavour was. Unfortunately only those whose decisions were ruled by logic and not emotions would ever come to that conclusion; and such people were not normally in either the pirate or the marine line. He almost always had to deal with brute like thugs, whose dreams went no further than to acquire some buxom blonde. For some reason Kiya’s image flashed in his brain. Indeed, someone like her would be quite the prize.

There was a collective yell of defiance as they rushed the swordsman. The first one to get there was all guts and no brains, which is exactly how he ended up; two slices – one to his midsection that disemboweled him and the other to decapitate him. Next a larger man, who took pride in his strength. He grabbed the back of Vergil’s neck with a huge hand. Clearly an admirer of Garrick.

Hawthorne’s experiments were indeed most useful. Vergil’s entire body from the neck down swiveled to face the behemoth and the sword entered his body from the solar plexus and exiting out the top of his skull. Having been released by the now dead marine, his neck snapped back into its original position and stepped closer to the guards holding the doctor and the girl. Still many marines in his path. His body started to spin from the hip, as he continued to walk forward, his torso rotated at a speed that befitted the techniques name,

“Cyclone.”

The marines fell one after the other, some outright deceased, the other on their way. Despite the seemingly random way the sword was stretched out during the spin, each strike was measured and precise. 

Vergil stopped his spin and looked at the remaining guards. They stood with that defiance once more. The swordsman flicked his katana and the blood of the dead slipped off and stained the deck in gruesome red pattern. He re-sheathed his sword but not breaking his stride as the marines heard his footsteps come ever closer. Faster then their eyes could see his sword snaked through them and he boarded the now unguarded Marine ship.

He made a straight line to the armory as he believed his allotted time on the ship would be short. He felt a strange aura emanating from there and was drawn to a barrel of swords. He pulled one out, seemingly at random but Vergil understood it was not. He did not know if this had been somehow been inventoried incorrectly, but this sword should certainly have been put behind the steel cage, where he eyed a number of higher quality weapons.

This one though would have been the one he picked out had he broken into the cage. The sword had chosen him and he had chosen it. The hilt was white with a series of black diamonds going down the middle and the sheath had an elegant yellow sash. Aesthetics did nont interest Vergil, instead he drew the blade from the sheath and the sweet ring it made as it left immediately told Vergil the quality of the sword. Even holding it, the sword seemed to guage his own strength and adjust accordingly. 

The sheath read Yamato. 

Vergil sheathed the weapon and stepped back towards the maelstrom. He would test out the sword later. Little did he know that the timing of the acquisition could not have been more fortuitous.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

 "The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy."​*
Darius felt his entire body aching. Why..? Why was he pushing himself so hard? If becoming the greatest swordsman in the world was his own goal, it'd mean nothing. However, he was carrying the goal for his fallen comrade, and that.. made it all the more significant. It was greater this life, perhaps his very own soul. He fainted from the strain of his training.. pushing his body to be stronger, and faster, through the ridiculous weights.. however, the pain combined with the severity of his weight training was excruciating.. and not even 'The Living Zombie', as Zander jokingly called him, could function afterwards.

He didn't wake until he felt a droplet of water splash on his face, the clear liquid popping off into multiple directions. A few more drops surrounded him, the coolness helping his sore body relax. Comfort, the soothing rain brought Darius out of his unconscious state.. his eyes snapping open not with drowsiness but unbreakable will. "Fuck.. I fainted. Pitiful." He grumbled, before working his way to his feet. He couldn't afford to be weak, or human, not with the monstrous men rumored to be out at sea.

Kneading his neck until it popped, he loosened the ropes tied around his limbs. Well, he tried. He knotted them a little.. too good. "Damn it..!" He growled, shifting and struggling, his body whining at him, which he in turn ignored. His eyes widened, and infuriated, he slashed like a demon unleashed, wildly flailing blades chopping the rope off of him as he panted.. his body finally allowed to relax.

His legs nearly buckled, but Darius remained upright. _"Resist it."_ Standing tall, he looked off to the side as a familiar face came running. What did she want? His expression neutral, he faced the bitc- pes- _GIRL_. "What?" Darius asked, barely regarding her.

"Marines!" Mika cried, panting as she stood nearby him, her hands on her knees. "Mr. Wiper said to send for you to run.. we've arranged a boat an-" Mika stopped as Darius started walking towards the city. 

----------------------------Meanwhile, at the town------------------------

"Whew, look at that! A bounty! It's him all right! I knew he was too strong to be a nobody! I suggest you watch 'em though.. he's something like a monster.." Dogg warned the marines that stood nearby.

The men sent were little more than scouts, sent to assist in spreading the bounty Darius now had. They faced each other knowingly. They didn't know anything about Darius, except that he was a traitor. He abandoned the marines and was responsible for killing many of them. The men felt duty bound to capture him. 

"Do you know where he could be right now?" Asked a marine as his eyes narrowed, a hand on his sword. His partner in crime stood, arms crossed, ready to join in the fall of a traitor. 

"Shucks.. last I saw he was wandering around town... who knows where he could be right now.. I bet with that wanted poster he's running for the hills, ey boys?!" Dogg joked, before letting out a throaty laugh. The bounty hunters joined in the laughter, mugs clanking and simply enjoying themselves at the expense of the swordsman, who just yesterday, was the town's 'hero'.

Dogg nearly peed himself as the doors came flying open, a cloaked figure standing by the entrance.. with a look so eerily calm yet hostile, one might assume a demon was lurking within his very mortal looking exterior. "T-That's him!" Dogg cried, hand pointing, arm shaking.

"..." Darius stood, staring at the marines, swords drawn. His eyes shutting, he walked ahead, boots clunking as he passed by them in an indifferent fashion. Pulling out his stool, he plopped down, holding up a finger. "Gimme a beer."

"HE SAT!" Patrons screamed in unison, eyes bulging in shock of the man's total disregard of the law.

Shaking in outrage, the marines stood in battle stances. They attempted to look tough, despite how embarrassed the swordsman made them feel. "Face us like a man, traitor! Darius K. Hawk! Prepare to accept your punishment for the evils you've committed!" shouted a marine, a vein clearly visible on his forehead.

"I used to be a dog like you. I got tired of wearing a leash, I guess. How about you, boys? Do they rub your bellies when you bark like a bitch?" Darius asked, a devilish snicker on his face. 

Screaming at last, the marine ran forward with shocking speed. The men watched in awe, stunned at what should've been some weak random scout. Darius didn't move until the last moment.. he just sighed.. and in the blink of an eye his cloak was flying in midair, and he'd spun around, slashing mightily with his giant cleaver.

"S-Strong!" The marine said with a gasp, blade shaking against the gigantic sharp edge of the demon slayer. As the marine held his sword with both hands, Darius kept his gigantic weapon upright with a single arm. Even then, he was quicker. "I've got no interest in small fries." Seconds later the marine crashed into the bar's wall, smashing through it, and tumbling into the street outside.

The second stood in place, his legs shaking as he faced Darius. The man screamed noisily, and ran forward. "I'll kill you!" "Nah, I'm a little busy at the moment." Darius calmly said, shifting his wrist to block the second soldier's blade with a body shaking clank. The marine's sword immediately broke, spinning until it the sharp tip landed crooked in the floor. "Tell death to come at me a little later."

Seeming to glide forward after stomping the heel of his boot against the counter, Darius advanced and the hilt of his sword banged against marine's stomach. Grunting, the marine fell backwards, bouncing on his butt. Resting Demon Slayer against his sturdy shoulder, Darius eyed the marine with indifference rather than pity or arrogance. The marine was fully aware of his loss. His sword useless, he figured he'd be slain right there. The young marine fell onto his hands and knees, sobbing. It didn't take a genius to realize he was crying over fear and weakness. "Get it over with!" Blubbered the young man.

Reaching over, Darius took a full swig of his beer, and then slammed the glass down noisily. "Wipe your damned face off. Fuck. Whether you're the government's bitch or not, a soldier shouldn't be caught weeping at the feet of a criminal." Walking past him, Darius felt his aching body tingle in excitement as a broad marine squeezed his way into the door.. clearly the superior officer of the two scouts.

"Darius K. Hawk. Wanted, dead or alive." said Hazard Von Fist. Large seastone knuckledusters struck each other solidly, conveying the famous brawler's malicious intent. "That's up to me," Darius arrogantly replied, before showcasing a smirk that oozed with unshakable confidence. "So you're the next unfortunate canine on the cut list. Well hurry it up you goofy looking bastard. I don't have all day."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
 The Preparations - Snake Arc

  ---

"On the fourth day, when the moon completes the cycle, I shall steal the Teardrop of the Sea."​

The newspapers of the island were filled with headlines on Edo's challenge to the museum, and his claim of stealing the teardrop. Edo had already made the necessary preparations for the heist...and so had the police and Marines situated on the island.

As usual, he entered the museum, not bothering with a disguise as nobody knew his true face anyway. The interior of the museum was, as expected, dazzlingly beautiful with it's bright white marble pillars and floor, with statues of legendary figures in history and mythology, and beautiful paintings of landscapes and people on the wall.

Quietly, Edo crept up to the security room of the museum, which controlled the speakers of the building, as well as cameras. He opened and closed the door silently, before walking up to the security men and knocking them out with precise blows to the temple. Tying them up with rope and gagging them, he dragged them over to a dark corner of the room and removed one of their uniforms. He quickly put the uniform and his latex mask on and placed his recording dial next to the microphone. 

Smiling, the thief approached the light boxes and opened it up, revealing an array of colourful wires, buttons and control panels. Taking out the instructions and notes he wrote down back in the sub, he modified the lights. Then, Edo went over to the panel which manipulated the sprinklers and turned the temperature and pressure of it to full volume.

"Perfect." Edo grinned.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
 Light Show - Snake Arc

  ---

Edo moved to the display where the the Teardrop of the Sea was being held, dressed in new, darker clothes. "_Guards at every exit, and stationed around the display case...no lock present...and no reinforced display case. Are the Marines getting slack?_" Edo frowned. This was slightly disappointing, but the show had to go on. He couldn't disappoint the crowds of people waiting to see him, of course. 

He moved in through the crowds, blending in as a common civilian and reached a hand into his pocket. A small grin formed on his face as he pressed the button in his pocket, and as the speakers suddenly turned on..."_It's time._"

Edo's pre-recorded voice emitted through the speakers of the museum, his sound being heard in every corner of the building. A roar of cheering was heard in the crowd following.

 "*Three...*"

"*Two...*" Edo produced his signature top hat, unfolding it.

"*One!*"

And as if on cue, the main lights of the museum switched off and darkened the entire room, and instead the display lights activated. A myriad of stunning colours spun around the room wildly and erratically, lighting up one corner before moving onto the next. And as they began to home in onto the display case...

Edo threw his hat towards the display case and moved in. Spinning, the white top hat quickly reached the box and stopped, floating in mid-air just above it but still spinning. Then, with a loud pop, the hat exploded in an explosion of bright pink smoke and Edo jumped inbetween the guards silently and opened the display case. With a gloved hand, he reached in for the jewel and removed it, before putting the case back on and leaping back onto the box, instantly switching to his signature white suit.

After a while, the smoke begun to clear away, before completely dispersing, revealing the triumphant figure of Edo Phoenix, standing on top of the display case with a smug grin on his face and jewel in hand.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2012)

*Forced Encounter*​
*[A Rivalry Born, Thief of the New World]​*​
[Enter the Crimson Hand]​ 

The Moonlight Magician had acted, just as he had promised in a trademark letter he had sent, but that calling card would be what causes this caper to utterly fail. Cherry red lips twisted into a smirk as a small jewel is tossed into the air, it is just as quickly snatched awayr by a red clad hand. It beautifully shimmers in the light as the figure brought it to her icy blue gaze. Across from the museum on a lone building draped in shadow this raven haired vixen stood,  "Round 1 Goes to me Moonlight Magician. Lets hope you can afford to play my game a little bit. Shall we?" her voice is soft and sweet. But it wasn't addressed to anyone in particular.

Her red overcoat catches the wind as she turns and walks further into the shadows. ~ 

Back in the museum, Edo took it all in, another heist had gone down without a hitch. The ease of the take did strike him as odd, but soon he'd learn that he wasn't the first to take the Teardrop, the jewel he had was a near perfect replica, though there was one purposeful flaw. Meant for only Edo's eyes. Deep in the center of the jewel far too obscure for you average person is a small Templar Cross.

To add insult to injury, where Edo was staying a small note left in an envelope was left taped to his door, sealed with a crimson kiss, her calling card so to speak.

_ "Thanks for the help Kidd"_​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 26, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk.

Dock Island

Clash, The Fist versus The Hawk!*​
Darius regarded Hazard with mild interest. His body still ached, from the beating he took yesterday, and the training from today. Not that he'd ever complain or make excuses. A man fought. Darius took the initiative, dashing ahead, as he lifted his sword. Slashing downward, hard, Hazard faded into an after image.. and Darius felt his sword slam into the ground with wood splitting speed. Fuck! He was fast...

"Your bark seems to be louder than your bite, boy." Taunted Hazard, a fist seeming to disappear as it struck Darius across the jaw with what should've been bone breaking force. He watched the swordsman collide hard into the wall, before crumpling down. Not wasting any momentum, he leaned down, bobbing, weaving, and soon advancing on Darius so fast that it'd be hard for the swordsman to properly slash him.

_"Finally.. a worthy opponent. Not a swordsman though. How disappointing."_ Slashing upward, swiftly, he missed again. Not letting it bother him, he whirled around rapidly, seeming to disappear to the regular patrons before cutting.. and missing, again, as Hazard ducked. He lowered his sword in time to block the punch, and his body shook from the monstrous force of the punch.

His back hit the wall, the boards snapping now, as Darius almost flew through it. Wincing, he snapped out, "Bark? Heh. Sorry mutt, I've transcended from pissing the carpet!" Slashing rapidly, he watched Hazard dodge it continually, the slashes so remarkably fast it confused Darius as to how the boxer could avoid them with such ease. Hazard danced around the blurring cuts and struck Darius' in the face, sending him skidding backwards.

Spitting blood from his mouth, Darius laughed excitedly. "You're good."  Shifting into a stance, holding his sword behind his back with one hand, Darius beckoned him with the other. "Come." Hazard obliged, feet striking rapidly against the floor boards until he unleashed a violent combo on Darius, striking him so hard that deep bruises appeared on his body. Turning him into a human rag doll, he then spun, and Hazard struck Darius so hard that he could swear the young outlaw's neck snapped. Crashing into a table and wall, it crumbled onto Darius, burying him in debris.

"Yes! Hazard-Sama, you're unbeatable!" Screamed one of the marines. The younger one that cried earlier watched in awe.. amazed at how powerful his superior was. He knew the man was good.. but this was amazing. 

"Don't let your tongue fly so loosely, Spanner. This world is simply bigger than he thought. His adventures will come to an end here," Hazard simply stated, his eyes narrowed.

Darius emerged from the broken boards laughing, a hand to his face, his head thrown back. "Fuck you're strong! I love it!" Stomping a boot down, Darius rested an elbow on his knee. "You've added to my broken bone count. Everything hurts. I'm petty sure my body is going to either gas out on me or break before this fight finishes."

"Mm. Then what will you do?" Hazard asked, his expression calm despite his advantage, the muscles in his arms tightening as his fists balled threateningly.

"Win," Darius stated simplistically. Glorious bastard that he was, Darius roared, twisting his weapon in a circle to build up momentum before charging forward. His mind sharpened, much like his blades, and his eyes narrowed.. seeming to be keener than normal in this state of absolute concentration. The first punch was dodged.. as was the second.. as Darius began weaving his way past Hazard while nearing him.. who danced backwards and threw swift punches to attempt to keep him at bay. 

Like a shark following the a trail of blood Darius pursued him like a hunter. To Hazard it felt like a wild animal at the knees that he couldn't seem to boot away. Hazard threw a kick, which Darius smoothly evaded, before making his move. He smoothly called out,

"Skyward Dragon Claw!"​
His wrist nearly broke in the process, as this was normally performed with a katana. He almost disappeared to even to the far faster Hazard, going from his ankles to overhead in what seemed like the blink of an eye. Darius utilized his monstrous leg strength to propel himself upward, his sword rapidly and forcefully rising. Hazard expected it from the start up, but even then he found the move difficult to block or counter from the awkward angle and the startling speed in which the swordsman rocketed upward.

Hazard flew backwards.. wind blasting from the raw brute power that Darius unleashed during the attack. Hazard had a light cut up his midsection, but would've had far worse if it wasn't for his great reflexes. Skidding, the marine pressed a palm to his chest, grimacing. "Looks like you've got fangs after all." Hazard complimented him, smiling as he pulled his palm away to see it covered in blood.

"It'd take more than a dog to bite a bitch like you." Darius replied, before swinging a leg to kick himself upside down at the height of his jump. Hazard watched as if to say 'what now?' This time the marine brawler crouched, preparing himself for the swordsman's next attack.

Releasing his sword, Darius punched himself into a spin, catching it as he shouted, 

"Aerial Whirlwind Massacre!"​
The normally dual bladed attack was performed with both hands on the Demon Slayer. The monstrously strong slash using both hands sent Darius rotating at dizzying speeds. Hazard skidded backwards, narrowly avoiding the attack that made the floor jump, patrons falling out of their seats or stumbling into a collapse from the force of the missed slash when it slammed into the floor boards.

Hazard dashed at him, afterwards, and roared.. before swinging his fists towards the blade with all of his might at different angles. It snapped the blade in two, a showing of his beastly strength and skill as Hazard took it up a notch, fighting all out.

"..." Darius watched the upper half of his spiraling blade.. as it flipped through the air.. before landing neatly wedged into the floor. His eyes shut for a moment... before opening them, slowly. "What's your name?" Darius asked while drawing the red and blue katana.

"Hazard, Von, Fist." The man stated proudly, shrugging his coat off to reveal his chiseled upper body. "I said it once and I'll say it again. The world is too big for a rookie like you! Surrender already! A punk kid like you needs to learn his place in the world. I'll spare your life, and help you get a nice prison sentence!"

"Ah. So that's your name." Darius said thoughtfully, his entire expression taking on a more serious look. Sliding his feet apart, he said, "I'll make sure to never forget it." Dashing at Hazard, the man pulled his fist back, and punched.. only to miss when Darius crossed his legs and twisted like a devastatingly fast top, nearly chopping Hazard in two in one swift motion.

"HAZARD!" Spanner screamed, the other scout, Melvin, running for the falling man. "...Darius... K...Hawk... you will never... escape... what you really are..."

As the man hit the floor they immediately began shouting for medical attention for him.

"He'll live," Darius said while walking towards the door. He only made it a few steps, before falling.. and losing consciousness.

"TAKE HIM, ROUND HIM AND HIS BOUNTY HUNTER GANG UP!" Spanner suddenly screamed as other marines rushed in.

"WHAT, WAIT, WE'RE NOT PART OF HIS GANG!" Shrieked Dogg as he and the others were arrested.

"What then..?" A marine asked Spanner.

"...Hang them all." Spanner coldly instructed.

"NO! WAIT! I'M INNOCENT! I DON'T EVEN KNOW THIS GUY!" Dogg the bounty hunter wailed as they apprehended him and the other bounty hunters, leading the men off while dragging Darius' battered body along.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
 Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
 Midnight Call - Snake Arc

  ---

Edo twitched. _The Templars_. "_Damn it...Who was it that stole the jewel?_" He frowned as he peered at the note. He'd been examining it for a while now, but it gave nothing away. For all intents and purposes, this was just a normal piece of card. Lounging back on his chair, he gave an exhausted, and very irritated sigh.

_Ring ring._

A call came from his den den mushi. Alarmed, Edo nearly fell back on his chair, but managed to stay upright. Who could be calling him at this hour? Irritably, he picked the snail radio up and held it to the side of his face. "Who is it?"

"*Do not interfere with our business, thief. You may have managed to elude our grasp and hide away, but we know you have returned to the seas, and we are keeping an eye on you."

*The line cut off.

It took a second or so for Edo to process what they had said, but when he did, a look of realization and surprise slowly formed on his face, which was then replaced by a small, grim and very determined looking smirk. This was it! They were the people he was searching for; the group that killed his father.

He took out his notes on the island and began searching again, renewed with determination. "_Are there any other jewels on this island?_" Edo quickly flicked through page after page. There _were _jewels, but most of them were small time and probably weren't going to attract their attention. He needed something _big_. Eventually, towards the end of his notes, he found something.

"Perfect...the Serpent's Tail," he smirked, and placed a bookmark on the page, before going over to find some more information on it, "just wait...I'll bring you out of the shadows."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2012)

*[Even the Best Laid Plans, Fallout]​*​
[Spiral Down the Long Corridors of Oblivion, Death that Begets Life]​

[Mariejois, Secret Laboratory]
A small panel of scientist huddles before a large display, they silently wait for the ?offline? status of the virus to activate, this would make or break their career under Dr. Volk. A notion that could be overwhelming, given the status quo of being the men that made his vision come to fruition.

?Why did we have to place our future in the hands of some Neanderthal?​
One mutters aloud while biting his lower lip, it had been almost four days since the small group had entrusted Mary?s pet project with their ?baby?. 

?It?s been almost a week; he should have encountered the Ravenbeards by now!?​
Another voice shouts angrily as a fist slammed off a control panel, a sharp gasp follows as the screen flutters and flickers. The entire team quickly taps away cursing under their breath to bring the live connection back online. A few seconds later a sigh can be felt as ?Offline? became visible once again. The room slowly falls back to silence as they patiently wait for a change.

?ONLINE?​
The group sits stunned for just a second as a live feed is transmitted from the viral serum, the nano machines that Volk had invented were doing their job and the group starts crunching the numbers, but soon it becomes apparent that something was defiantly off, ?I think we have a hiccup guys?? is stated as a man redoes his numbers for a third time. ?Hiccup?? another asks adjusting his glasses so he can clearly see who spoke. ?Yes a hiccup, Black Dust is having trouble shutting down Williams? Hyper Immune System.? Is replied as a screen is turned to the rest of the group, ?You call that a ?hiccup???~

[The Maelstrom] 

The blistering high pitched screech likened to nails on a chalkboard overcame Williams? audio perception; the thunderous crack of Garrick?s skull off Williams left the pirate in a stupor and daze. A stream of crimson blood trickled from his ears and he could do little more than stumble away from the tyrant of a Marine. It may have very well been over then as Garrick threatened. But in the chaos of Williams? counter Sabrina had taken her opportunity to take his monstrous shadow. With his forces crushed, his mission seemingly a failure on both accounts [the queen?s body too had been reclaimed in the chaos] and his own body burning to smoke Garrick is left but with one choice. The order to withdraw, however, this would be difficult as the ship was firmly caught by the Maelstrom. Though this too had been accounted for... 

A powerful blast encompasses the large battleship, in a blinding flash the Maelstrom is heavily rocked, Vergil just escaping the ship back to the Maelstrom as the Marines gambled by destroying the large frigate. Largely thanks to being constructed of heavy bone the Maelstrom survives the blast, but it will be forced to limp to the island that sat on the horizon. Seirina a once thriving and powerful civilization, now relegated to decaying into the mist that shrouds it. The Countdown to Oblivion has started as the Marines made their escape on a smaller vessel.~~

The following day the Ravenbeards awoke to one of the mysteries of the Grand Line, a thick mist had enveloped the ship, thankfully the Pose that Steelshanks possessed still pointed the way and the atypical life of piracy ensued as what remained of the crew worked to get the Maelstrom back to some semblance of what it was before Garrick?s assault. But even then there was whispering among the crew that something was wrong with Paulsgrave. That he hadn?t been himself, if one could even define what was normal for him. 

?Why in Oda?s name did he refuse Hawthorne?s help??​
One voice poses as two men worked to patch some of the little wood work that could be found in this deranged ship. 

?That?s just the way he is, I?ve worked under that lunatic since he was offered the cape of captain. Nothing?s wrong, let?s just get this done before he hands _us_ over to that mad doctor.?​
Both men shudder at the thought and quickly getting back to work, hammers crashing and carving tools cutting. Though there was plenty to worry about, and three people above all noticed this. The first was Sabrina; she had been around Williams since she offered him the reins of power. But she pushed these thoughts to the back of her mind. Williams was also prone to abrupt personality changes. So the first person that might have been able to do something doesn?t. The second person to take note was Gwennavire, his personal vanguard. For the past month she had lived and worked hand and hand with the madman and his new behavior struck her has extremely strange, but she has sword fealty to him for the power he was helping her obtain and he said nothing was wrong. She was stuck in an oath of loyalty. The last person that took note was Hawthorne himself, but he on his own could do nothing, he had no real standings in the crew, and his request usually came to light at the behest of his master Sabrina (or Paul if he could talk to him, he was more reasonable then one could imagine. That or he didn?t care), and that girl could be so stubborn at times.

As the day wore on the mist refused to let up, but even in this handicapped condition Williams had managed to reform the mast as the cloak of darkness covered them. With the island still a day away the entire crew save a few watches turn in for the night, this is when it becomes evident that something is really, really wrong with Paulsgrave. 

A lone voice pulls Gwen from her slumber,  ?Eh?? she complains while throwing the sheets from her body, grabbing an extremely short night gown she slips it on and stumbles in the darkness through Williams? cabin. A small candle gave the only light as she walked in the darkness, and like a moth to a flame, the young woman is drawn deeper into the beast?s lair. There she finds Williams sitting on the edge of his bed hunkered over on his knees muttering to himself, no it seemed as if he was talking to someone, many someone?s.  ?Sir?? she asks carefully, Williams though hardly acknowledges her.  ?What are you doing?? is asked, again with a grain of caution. This time Williams? turns his head toward her. 

 ?Talking to all the people I?ve ever killed, care to join me??​
The reply was strange, and it actually gave Gwen some peace of mind. Perhaps he was indeed fine as he stated. Satisfied with her deduction she quietly leaves Williams to his discussions; with as many people he had probably killed he had a full night ahead of him. Little did she know that this was Williams? way of reconciling with is past, even if he thought he was fine, his body knew differently. T-Minus eight hours and counting. ~~~

[Mariejois, Secret Laboratory/Doomsday]

The scientist had heard through the grapevine that Garrick was coming to give them a piece of his mind, and more than likely knowing his reputation a piece of his fists. But that didn?t concern them, it was their reputation that they were worried about, and why they had failed to kill Williams, even with the potent disease that they were given is the topic of choice. They crunched numbers and cursed the monitor as it displayed Williams still alive and well. But as they cycled through these emotional states they are caught off guard by a very enticing sound, a long and drawn out beep. Could it be they dared to hope as they turned back to the screen, yes. Yes it was, it had taken two days, but Williams? vitals had fallen to the negatives, they now waited with baited breath-

Ten minutes, then twenty minutes and finally an hour passed and Williams vitals never changed, they had done it, sacrificing only a small core of men they had done what may have taken a costly war. Williams was dead, and a roar of victory exploded in the lab. ~~~~

[Maelstrom, Doomsday] 

Three solid raps startles Hawthorne awake, his cracked and smeared spectacles fall from the desk he is laying on as he almost falls from his chair. Opening the door to his emporium of horrors he is confronted with Gwennavire, dragged behind her, the limp body of Williams, the look on her face told him something was defiantly wrong, he would have to awaken Sabrina now. ~~~~

[Doomsday-??:??:25:?6]​
[^Days, Hours, Minutes, Seconds]​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 26, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
  Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
  Midnight Call - Snake Arc

  ---

"To my friends back at the museum,
I'm afraid that I've had a change of heart on the Teardrop of the Sea. In precisely one week's time, during the night of the crescent moon, I shall return the jewel to you. In return, however, I will be taking the Serpent's Tail.

- Sincere apologies for any inconveniences."

The newspapers went wild again. Never before had he done two heists in such a short amount of time, or at the same place. But then, the public didn't know that the jewel he stole was a fake, or that he absolutely needed to do this. The letter this time was a challenge to both the Templar thief, and the caller from last night.

He'd prepared extensively for this. There was no way he could fail this time. All the preparations had been done for this as well. The temperature and pressure of the sprinklers were all tempered with, and...

Well, now it was time to survey the situation from up close. Disguised as one of the Marines, he walked to the display case. "_Thank god the detective isn't here...this would be hell_." He silently mused.

"Sir! All the preparations are ready!"

"Good, good," the Inspector grinned triumphantly, "with all this security we have in place, there's no way that thief could pull this off!"

Edo activated his Haki. From what he could sense...wow, he was right. There _were _a lot of people. But thankfully, this guy didn't seem to know his habits. If he did, he'd recognize that the more people there were, the easier he can blend in.

He looked at his watch. Eight o'clock. It was nearly time now.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 26, 2012)

[The Phantom Thief and the Crimson Hand] 

A second heist inside a week on the same island was unprecedented, but this sudden turn of events only piqued the raven haired woman’s interest, though this time it wasn’t the bauble that he was after that interested her. Carefully creasing the newspaper she looks to the distance out the large picture window of the penthouse she had ‘obtained’. Placing the paper, article up, on her lap she wondered why, it couldn’t be because of the fake jewel she had left him, that would be admitting defeat, and the Moonlight Magician had never admitted defeat, even faced with the power of the Templar back on Atlant, the reason why she was drug from her prospects in the new world to this drab little island. A small smile crosses her lips, she would find out why he was staging this and maybe have a bit of fun while she was at it. 

[Day of the Heist] 

A woman in a sleek tan dress and white blouse walked up beside the disguised Edo, her raven hair tided behind her in a playful ponytail. A pair of thin framed glasses frames her face as she looked down to the proposed target of the Moonlight Magician, she smiled just so slightly. So this was the trinket he was after. It was very pretty, but there had to be some reason behind this heist, what could it be. 

 “So, officer do you think you can stop the Magician?” ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 26, 2012)

Atlant Tower

-98th floor

Present Time

Kai, Wu and J.J. VS Frankenstein and the Chimera Automaton

The main fight here was brawns VS brains, and the man that prided himself in having one of the most exceptional brains out here in the Grand Line was seriously disadvantaged here. Frankenstein wasn't really a fighter, when he was forced to he could make use of his hybrid form that increased his physical abilities but still compared to an experienced hand to hand combatant like Kai he could compete in the physical department like this. He relied on anticipating attacks, figuring out what was coming next, and how to avoid or counter in the best way. 

Not that Kai was that hard to figure out, hell the guy  was so painfully obvious that it required no effort at all. The problem was this guy was the king of property damage, there was no dodging or countering possible with this walking natural disaster aiming to destroy the entire tower and ruin everything he had been working so hard during what little time he still had left. 

The Chimera was struggling against the tag team of Wu and the monkey as well, time to take big risk. His body could give out any day now, but taking out these pests was worth the threat. From his labcoat he pulled a vial that contained a selection of colored pills. He pulled out a red one and knocked it back. Kai was still busy launching as many attacks as he could, he didn't even see Frankenstein consuming that pill but a massive furry paw coming at him from the smoke, did catch his attention. He couldn't prevent getting grabbed and before he knew it he was the damsel in distress, gripped tightly by the King Kong that Frankenstein had become. 

As he stepped out from the dust of cloud that had formed on this battle site, he lashed out with his tail to smack  Wu Konga and J.J. into a wall. 

"Time to finish thi.....GYAHHHH!" Pain coursed through, radiating outwards from his hand. The muscles in his arm started to lock up from the lightning that Kai was generating. He broke out, bloody and bruised but hanging in there and ready to continue tearing the place down. Frankenstein now had the size, mass and physical capabilities to overpower Kai but with the rookie whizzing all around the place with his Wind Steps. 

Desperate times call for desperate measures. 

"Mind Over Matter!" He tapped into all of his power, dominating his body with his mind and forcibly compressing all of his mass. The awful screaming and the crunching noise that came from his form freaked Kai out and he stood there looking at the shrinking form for a good minute or two before instinct kicked in and he started blasting him with lightning bolts. Whatever was happening, he couldn't afford to sit around and wait.

His arm was suddenly in a vicegrip, the sound of an explosion and the smoke being blown away was something that registered later. It was all happening so fast. Frankenstein had gone from being a giant ape to being something resembles a bodybuilder that had taken so many steriods that he was about to pop out of his skin. The sound of muscles tearing and bones breaking were coming from him though, Frankenstein had pushed his body too far. He had seconds, maybe a minute or two left, fall apart. 

BOOM!​His right hook felt like Kai had just been run over by a warship, even this airhead instantly knew why he was gripped by the arm first. The force of that blow would've sent him flying out of the tower and most likely would've made a giant hole in the wall. Now it just fucked up his shoulder, his arm was damn near torn from it's socket. He could feel the drugs losing affect and everything becoming heavy and dark. Looked like it was time for him to pull out his own power up form. Apparantly they were all the rage these days.

"Gyaaaaaah!" The ligthning bolt shaped scar across the eye started to glow as golden lightning started coursing through him and Franky who was still holding on tight. His eyes glowed bight and started to crackle with electricity and his hair turned blond. All the changes that happened during his fight with Fluck. 

Raijin Rampage activated. "Raijin Renda!" Kai countered with a a fist of his own, blood and pieces of Frankenstein's face rained splattered the floor around these deadlocked beasts. They stumbled around, exchanging blow with blow as they tried to gain the upperhand but were Frankenstein had density and damage output on his side, Kai still had the situational advantage. The force and Franky's weigh were pushing the straining structure to it's limits. When Frankenstein's arm fell apart under the stress, and Kai was free again he initiated the finale. He was pushed to his limits and had to put all of his eggs in this basket. He couldn't maintain the stress of this form much longer in his fatigued and weakened state.

"Narukami!" A series of Thunder Fists rained down on his opponent, the bloody mess formerly known as Frankenstein was lifted into the air and Kai chased after him with Wind Steps. 

BOOM

BOOM

BOOM

BOOM

KA-THOOM!​
He slammed into the ceiling, his eyes had turned blank and gravity was pulling him back down again. The UC Captain grabbed him by the throat and arm and while inverted he pushed himself off the ceiling with a Wind Step. He kept perfoming the move to pick up speed. "Raiden Samakai!"  He sent his cargo flying.

KRAKA-THOOM!
​The last anyone ever saw of the genuis was him exploding through a massive slab of stone that functioned as a floor, before water burst from the hole he had created. The damage done during all the fights and the incoming water had pushed the tower too far and it started crumbling apart. 

Kai had managed to slow using the last of his power, a Wind Vortex blast slowing down enough that he didn't race after Franky but the power up had faded and he wasn't in any shape to out run the flooding waters that were threatening to swallow him up.

"Jackie-sama wants to kill you herself, I won't let this damn tower take that pleasure away from her." Wu had grabbed him mid air, she was one end of her enlarged staff while the monkey was holding the other and it hoisted the two of them up the staircase leading the floor above and their only route of escape. 

Atlant Arc Conclusion​
The tower had fallen, the island that was built around the massive structure that not only reached out to the clouds but to the bottom of the sea as well could not sustain itself without the central structure keeping it all together. The pillar falling down and wiping out nearly half of the island didn't help either.

Among those that had escaped were our heroes, who went their separate ways but the looks they gave each others indicated this would not be the last time they would be seeing each other. Kai was certain that Wu, Jackie and Edo all tried to eyebang him as much as they could while they could still look at that luscious form that was Adora's playground.

Kai was in no position to give it much thought though, he had fallen asleep even before they had reached the ship and Kestrel had to drag him for the last part of the escape. 

Having bagged a Division Commander of the Sabertooth Pirates and a member of the infamous Dirty Dozen of this part of the Grand Line, the UC, Wreckers and the common street walker known only as Edo D. Phoenix sailed off towards their next adventure.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
  Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
  Guts - Snake Arc

  ---

"_Oh, wow. This girl has nerve alright._" Edo smiled. It was obvious that this was the woman who sent him that note. The voice, the way she walked, the way she looked, and how she walked straight towards him. Everything about her practically _screamed_ 'thief'. Altering his voice to match that of a gruffy Marine's, Edo replied, "Yes m'am. The thief is skilled, but nothing can bypass our impenetrable defense system!" And followed up with a salute.

He checked his watch and gasped. "Ah, my duty here is over. I'm onto my patrol now, I'm afraid. Stay safe, m'am." Edo gave a smile and then ran off through the corridors of the museum. "_Let's see...if my plans are correct, there should be a basement of some sort riiiiiiight *here*._" He opened up the latch on the ground, checking if anybody or anything was watching and jumped down.

He came down into a reasonably large and well lit basement and got into uniform, removing his disguise in a quick clean movement. "_There should be another trapdoor behind the statue which holds the tail somewhere..._" He hovered his blue eyes over the ceilings slowly, looking for any indents and..."_it's there._" Edo grinned and pressed a button on the tag that hung down from his monocle. 

"Lasers everywhere...not bad," the thief commented, and flicked his right hand to the ceiling, a rope flying out with a grapple on the end, "but they're underestimating me if they think that's enough." The grapple attached itself to the ceiling trapdoor, and Edo pinned down rope to the ground with a nail.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 27, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island - The Hangman's Noose

Bloodied and battered but shining with pride*​
When Darius woke, every nerve in his body appeared to be screaming at him with absolute outrage. _"Shut up,"_ he muttered to his annoyingly mortal body. _I know._

The wind was cool on his face.. tickling his thick bangs. His saliva tasted metallic. Blood. Lots of it, he concluded. He tried to swallow some of the blood tainted fluid, but his mouth was far too dry for it. It felt like sand paper. Spitting wasn't an option either, so he just endured it. Even lifting his eyelids was a struggle, but it did allow him to look ahead. One might expect to finally see defeat on the man whose famed boldness was only outdone by his recklessness. No, those eyes were still on fire. Still flickering with life, with pride, even as the lids slid back down.

Darius felt his head tilt, but he didn't slump down. No, he had to maintain his pride, as a man.. and so his weary head lifted.. and he stared ahead brazenly. 

"Do you have any last words?" Spanner pressured him, a smile of cruel joy pulling at him resulting in a twisted appearance. "What'd you say, bitch? I'm afraid I can't understand barking."

Growling, Spanner stabbed Darius in the midsection, and looked on in cruel satisfaction as the man bled. "Any more of those witty wisecracks..?"

Darius laughed, nearly choking as he did, his throat as arid as a desert and as sore as the rest of his battered body. "Stabbing a tied up swordsman. How very menacing. Watch out people, we've got a bad ass over here." Darius ridiculed the soldier.

His mockery resulted in some barely audible chuckles from onlookers and soldiers.

"...I'll shut you up once and for all. WAKE UP THE OTHERS!" Spanner snapped, and water was splashed onto the bounty hunters. "Spare me!" Dogg wailed, sobbing the second he woke up. He didn't even need to get over the initial grogginess before terror struck in. "I'LL DO ANYTHING! I'LL WHORE M'SELF T' YA NIGHTLY!"

The marines cringed in disgust at that. None of them were eager to bed the bulky hairy warrior. The other bandits joined in, either pleading for their lives, sobbing silently, or trying to maintain some type of last minute bravado despite their trembling bodies.

"Look what you've done!" Dogg snapped at Darius, blaming him. "Blame yourself you obese hairball," Darius replied, his voice hoarse.

Dogg looked as if he wanted to assault the man, but simply started begging for his life and whimpering again. Spanner watched Darius.. waiting for him to plead.. to shake.. just the smallest sign of fear or regret would do it for him! "Strike him! FIFTY LASHES! DO NOT KILL HIM UNTIL HE'S BROKEN!" Spanner directed.

The marines stood, silent.. "Give me the whip!" He snapped, and Spanner snatched, lost on his power trip. He began to slash at Darius, hoping to break his spirit. Instead, Darius laughed at him, his laughter bold and raucous. He taunted him with each lash, ridiculed him every time a slit appeared, until finally Darius grew bored of playing along. When the whip flew towards his face, Darius seemed to focus before hand and tilted his head, teeth clamping down on it as he glared at Spanner, grinning. "Can't even whip an unarmed man. Ha! I can't believe how much of a little bitch you are."

Spanner struggled to retrieve the whip, but he couldn't. How could the man's teeth be so damned strong too?! He tugged repeatedly, before finally losing the tug o' war matched and falling onto his backside with a board banging thud. "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" Spanner screamed as his men laughed at him.

He faced Darius with a glare, how could he break this man's spirit?! Cut off a limb? That'd do it! Lifting a sword, he marched towards Darius, panting and grinning evilly. "That's it..? You're going to chop up an unarmed man, huh..?" Darius said, his voice softening with disappointment. "I thought you were just a dog, bitch, but for fucks sake.. even _that_ seems to be too high of a compliment for you. Your new nickname is S.S.P.A." Smiling cruelly as Spanner raised his sword, he said, "Shit Stain Piss Ant. I guess I'll call you Double S. or Piss Ant for short."

Spanner slashed, and with a showing of herculean strength, Darius freed himself, snapping the pole with he was tied before ducking and bonking the top of Spanner's head with the upper half of it. Once Spanner was dazed, Darius thrust his legs to send him lunging up and forward. Snatching Spanner's sword with his teeth, Darius moved in a wild neck snapping motion, cutting himself free with flawless speed and majesty.

Spitting the sword out, he watched Spanner shake in terror.. all of his courage and toughness melting away. "Any last words?" Darius mimicked him, the red eyes on the beautiful man's face burning with contempt. "S-SHOOT HIM!" Spanner screamed, and Darius held Spanner in front of him by the back of his shirt like a shield. "D-DON'T SHOOT!" Spanner canceled his previous order, and the marines lowered their guns.

It was too much. This ... this ... TRAITOR. Mocked him at every turn. No, he wasn't afraid. He would show absolute justice! "KILL EVERYONE ON DOCK ISLAND!" Spanner shrieked, his eyes bulging. Marines.. faced each other.. confusion and disbelief on their faces.

"FREE MAN! DARIUS! BRO! MY HERO! HELP!" Dogg cried, the other bounty hunters soon joining in to plead for help. 

"YOU HEARD ME! SHOOT THEM ALL! THE MEN, THE WOMEN, THE CHILDREN! WE WILL FIX THEM FOR AIDING A CRIMINAL!" Spanner screamed as lost it. 

Melvin eyed his old training partner in a mixture of terror and pity.. his promotion was going to his head. He didn't even recognize him. Melvin spoke his disapproval, "Disregard that order." Melvin said, his eyebrows furrowed.

Spanner was practically frothing at the mouth as he bellowed, "DON'T LISTEN TO HIM YOU NINCOMPOOPS! CAN'T YOU SEE?! THIS IS THE ONLY WAY!" 

"Good job, soldier." Hazard said as he patted Melvin's back, hard, bandages on his midsection.

Facing Darius, he said, "We'll meet again. You could've killed many of men, just now.. to escape.. but you didn't. No one on this island saw a Darius K. Hawk?! GOT THAT?!" Hazard barked at his men.

"AYE!" Screamed the marines in unison. "Here's your insufferable little bitch." Darius said coolly, slinging Spanner into the crowd of marines. They caught him, holding on.

"He won't, but I'll tell everyone about you! YOU HEAR ME! DARIUS K. HAWK! ENJOY YOUR FREEDOM WHILE IT LASTS, BECAUSE SOON, THERE WON'T BE ANYWHERE IN THE SEA THAT YOU CAN HIDE!" Spanner screamed, tears of frustration spilling free.

"Aa, I'll be waiting Piss Ant." Darius said.. and he stood, waiting until the marines were leaving.. and out of sight.. before he finally collapsed.. panting hard.. He looked bloody, broken, and exhausted.. but his pride remained intact. One could still see it shining, even behind his heavy lidded gaze of fatigue.

"Well then. It looks like you've graduated into manhood." Mark Anthony teased him. "There's nothing more I can teach you, Darius K. Hawk. Go out, and experience the sea! When I hear your name again.. it had better be as one of the most powerful swordsmen in the world! You got that?!"

With a surprising display of humility.. Darius slammed his fists onto the boards of the hangman's deck, knuckles trembling as he pressed his forehead down next. 

*"..I SWEAR IT!"
*​
As everyone walked away, Mika helping Darius do so despite his grumbling and complaining, Dogg shouted, "Hey! Let me down! *HEY*!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2012)

SSG/TFIJ

“I look ….”

Absolutely ravishing! According to the incredibly enthusiastic store manager. The shirt was thin and a little see through. He felt like a buffoon. An embarrassed buffoon. Gumiko had a top hat and a cane, which she twirled around.

“I’ve always wanted to do that!”

Sendo looked at Shin. They had dragged his unconscious body into the changing room as that was the only way to make him wear what he currently had on. Sendo sighed as he recalled Gumiko leaning forward provocatively and giving Shin a great big eyeful of her now blood soaked cleavage. He had ‘spurted’ (as they now called it) three times in the day and they needed to put some blood into him as they dressed him.

So here he was. Shin Yagami; a red pvc set of trousers, a matching jacket, that was open, revealing silk white shirt, that had no buttons to button up above the sternum and white fake diamond encrusted shoes. He slowly came too and as a reflex now (as he did it so often) took the tissue out of his nostrils.

“Sendo you look…”

Before he could finish the sentence the older man pointed to the mirror and allowed Shin to soak in the 80’s nightmare that was New Vegas Shin. Gumiko used her cane and swatted Shin’s butt.

“Right bitches, fall in line. Y’all gonna make momma some money!” she was enjoying this entirely too much. “I want you to shake that money maker and get momma dem diamonds she always wanted. Shiit if you can’t do that, I’mma have to smack you hoes up and leave you where I found you. Damn.”

Sendo looked at her with the glare of a parent scolding his child and Gumiko giggled and turned slightly red in the cheeks.

"Ahem, well it looks like we're ready. In all seriousness you do have to first please the 'testers'. These women go through the potential candidates and then green stamp them as men that can show Queen Aria a good time. Ok, be warned, these girls may look stunning, but they are incredibly difficult to please and as picky as you like."

Setsuko approached Shin. "This mission is important, so we have equipped you with something that will hopefully stop your ridiculous nosebleeds. The lovely store manager helped us with that."

The well dressed man gave off a little wave and a 'yoo hoo'. Shin wondered what was done to him. He felt a little uncomfortable 'down there' and wondered what it was.

"It's a zapper. Usually used to train sex offenders but will work well with you. Any time you get even a slight reaction, it'll zap your junk and will reset you. Try not to yelp too loud. Sendo, drink this."

"What is..."

"DRINK IT!" Sendo downed the pink coloured shot under the authoritative yell of the feisty woman.

"Wh..what was it?" Sendo immediately started to feel hot.

"An aphrodisiac. Your pesky feelings for your long lost wife make you into too much of a prude. You have to flirt and want these women, or at least act like you do. Both of you. I'm certain that your devotion to your wife will stop you from doing anything untoward to the young lady but it should at least loosen you up."

"You're a bitch you know that." Sendo muttered.

"Yep. Gumiko, lead them out. Kenneth, hurry up and get changed. I'm your pimp and you better be the best damn hooker out there." 

Gumiko strutted in front of Shin and Sendo as they made their way too the ritziest casino in all of the Grand Line, The Raftel.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
  Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
  Misty Mystery - Snake Arc

  ---

Edo began to crawl along the rope, being careful to keep his balance so as to not set off the trip wires scattered across the basement. "_A single wrong move would attract the attention of every single Marine in the museum._" Edo mused, as he made his way towards the ceiling entrance. Eventually reaching it, he produced a lockpick with his free hand and quickly worked through the lock, catching it in his hand before it could drop and touch a laser. 

Sneakily, he peeked through the trap-door and grinned. Guards at every corner. Perfect. But despite the preparations here, none of them expected him to attack through underground...a silly blunder, but one Edo appreciated. Silently, he opened up the hatch and climbed onto the statue. Triumphantly, the thief reached down for the treasure and claimed it for his own.

"It's him! The thief is here!" One of the guards pointed.

"Kaitou Kid!"

"Wha-what?! How did you get here?!" The Inspector stuttered, blinking and with a lock of shockhorror plastered onto his face. Clearly, he hadn't expected him to actually manage this.

The phantom thief reached into his coat pockets and produced a box of matches, not answering the Inspector's questions. "*Get him!*" He roared at the guards and Marines. On his orders, they all charged towards Edo, who created a small flame on his match. Inhaling deeply, Edo took a deep breath, and then blew the match, lighting up a stream of fire that traveled to...the ceiling, and hit the sprinklers. Immediately, they activated from the heat and smoke, and soon water sprinkled down into the room.

Edo held out his hand. "Victory is mine today, Inspector."

The Marines winced in pain as the sprinklers hit their skin. "He messed about with the water pressure!" they shouted as the water blasted against their skin. Edo grinned and tipped his hat. "I messed about with a whole lot more than just the pressure." And true to his word, the water began to form of a thick coat of steamy mist around the room, obscuring their vision. The last thing they could see was the grinning figure of Edo Phoenix fade slowly into the mist as he disappeared once again.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
  Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
  First Contact - Snake Arc

  ---

Edo watched from the rooftop as the Marines and guards alike ran out of the museum in pursuit, and in a futile attempt at trying to find him. It always entertained him watching the Marines go on a wild gooses (honk honk) chase. It was probably the bit he enjoyed the most, actually. Activating his glider, the phantom thief leaped off the museum rooftop and flew through the cool night air, towards a nearby tall building. "_I'll get changed there..._" was his plan.

With a graceful landing, Edo Phoenix reached the building and smiled. "The past few days have been going pretty smoothly," he commented, and took out the Serpent's Tail, examining it's gleam in the moonlight, "perfect."

"*Indeed it is, Moonlight Magician.*" A voice came from behind, along with the sound of a pistol being cocked and loaded. Immediately, Edo hand reached into his coat pocket and spun around, producing his card gun and aiming it at the sound. "So we finally meet." Edo narrowed his eyes. 

"*After eight years.*" the man replied and stepped out of the shadows. It was a tall, not not too tall, bulky looking man in a dark black suit, with a fedora covering most of his face. Edo could, however, make a distinctive sneer, and a small scar creeping down his face. "*We thought you were dead,*" he continued, and shrugged, "*you should have stayed dead.*"

"It isn't so easy to take away the life of a phantom thief." Edo answered with a wary grin, gun still trained onto his hand. The man gave no response for a while. A gust of cold night wind blew, rustling his longcoat's tail slightly in the wind. "*Apparently not,*" he said and shot, the bullet reaching and tearing through Edo's cape as he moved out of the way, "*I warned you not to touch the jewel, Moonlight Magician...*"

He laughed an arrogant, and venomous laugh. "*Or perhaps I should say...Touchi Phoenix?*" A smirk formed under the fedora hat. "_So this was the guy who killed my father!_" Edo noted. Several more agents emerged from behind the shadows, guns all trained onto Edo, who backed away slowly, until he reached the end of the rooftop. "*Hand over the jewel.*"

Edo grimaced and chucked the Serpent's Tail to them. The man caught it and pocketed it immediately. "*Thank you, Moonlight Magician,*" he grinned. "*And goodbye.*" The dark man shot, and before the thief could react, the bullet traveled through the air, and hit Edo straight in the chest, as a look of horror flashed across his face. With a stumble, Edo tipped backwards and fell off the building.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 27, 2012)

*[Even when the Best Doesn’t Cut It]​*​
[Monster Vs the Machine Pt. II, Jackie Vs Alph, Protocol Overlimit]​

[96th Floor of the Tower]
*KA-THHHOOOOOOM!* 

Powdered marble billowed like smoke from a freshly created hole, and Alph just lies in the ruble his body had created while a mixture of artificial blood and oil seeped pass his firmly clasped lips. If one could describe it, the look that covered what was left of his face was shock, everything that he had tried up to this point against his monster had fallen short of even posing a problem for this form that she had assumed.  ‘Impossible’  is muttered as a large shadow swallowed the hole. Alph explodes from free just as large hands tore it asunder. The machine lands with a rolling thump just as the large beast turns to him. ‘Oh yeah, Jackie was still in there, those eyes were well to calculating, to in control.’

 ‘Giga Canon!’ 

The metallic click of his arms being disconnected thumps, and twin multi-barreled canons level on Jackie’s massive form. Electricity crackles across the androids form as it dumps two quarters of its reserves into the attack,  ‘Just DIE!’ is shouted over the roar of the canon as it fires. The two heavy beams slam into the giant Saber Cat’s body and consumed it in a blinding light. All that was left in the after math was a wake of black smoke. Reattaching his arms Alph activates his scanners, and his blue eyes burn crimson, a warning comes all too late as a large back hand catches the android and sends him flying across the room. From the smoky blackness Jackie lumbers back into view, traces of smoke pouring off a little burnt fur the only effect the massive attack had. * “Can machines feel fear?” is growled while she slinks down on all fours. Like the predator she was she slowly stalks forward, even at the androids best he had little to offer in the way of opposition to her in this form. Alph knew this as well, but like this Pirate he too had an ace in the hole as it were. Blue electricity crackles across his body as he stands and his H.U.D. blared the dangers his systems were in.

Not that he needed to be reminded how badly his body had been injured up to this point, by this. This creature, he no longer classified her as human, putting her in the same category that he had placed Frankenstein himself in. Clutching the dazzling injury that he sustained in the last assault he stands back to his feet. He decided to gamble everything,  ‘Vocal command initiate, system Overlimit activate.’ the command was simple, but what was about to happen was far from that. Deep in his mechanics that held his core in check locks popped and released. In a deep red on his H.U.D. big red numbers appeared. A countdown from ten minutes, which is all his systems could handle endure in the Overlimit Protocol. 

 ‘Rocket Jab!’, the blinding attack catches Jackie right between the eyes. ~     

[The Hardest Mission]​​
[The Worse Opponent, Kenneth Forescythe]​

 “Whit ‘n’ th’ bloody hell?!” the voice roared forcing the establishment to violently shake to and fro just as Shin, Sendo and Gumiko was leaving causing them to freeze in their tracks, there was no mistaking that voice, no it wasn’t the voice nor the accent. It was the tone and attitude of the voice, a voice that whipped many a Marine into shape, perhaps even the voice of the crew itself. That is if the crew was a lot of brutish Barbarians from the deep North Blue. The crimson curtain that divided the rest of the store from Kenneth’s dressing room, but soon that red fabric is literally split in twain as the large brute of a man step out, in… well his birthday suit. The whole establishment gasped, some even fainted as the large man went on a tirade while shaking a light blue double breasted suite.  “Whit b’ dis? I ain’t no monkey.” is spit while suit slams into the ground with such force that its driven to the ground floor, the basement, two floors down. 

A large vein pops up on Setsuka’s forehead and the tension can be literally seen in her shoulders as she fights exploding at the brute. Clutching a fist she pulls it up to the side of her face, Calm yourself is thought repeatedly as she forced herself back to a calm state of mind, soon an evil grin spreads across her lips and she trots up to the large man and digs a nail in his bare chest, he however doesn’t flinch as a small trickle of blood started to ooze free. “Listen here big boy, if we don’t complete this mission. I’m going to be very. Very unhappy.” She firmly remarks her eyes are firmly locked in his. Whatever had transpired between the two since that ‘date’ on the lake so many months ago, he seemed to understand her gesture.  “I dennae wear lit’ blu’.” he mutters walking back into the dressing room. As the group of Marines again started to leave Setsuka shot them a ‘I got this’ grin. Setsuka herself started to browse, it was obvious that despite the skill the associates had, they couldn’t in their wildest dreams peg Kenneth, though she had a bit of an idea. 

[10 Minutes Later] 

Stepping out of the dressing area, Kenneth adjusts a long slender tie and allowed it to rest on the deep red buttoned shirt that covered his torso. The suit he wore over the red is a black pin striped and double breasted. Over his leather belt a bit lighter red sash is worn with accents of fur over the whole thing. With his unruly hair tied back he almost passed as hansom if it weren’t for all the scars that crisscrossed his features. ~   *


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 27, 2012)

*[Atlant Wrap-up]​*​
[Awakened, Jackie D. Roberts]​

The large form of a saber tooth tiger slides across the polished marble floor. She bowls over several suits of ancient armor, steam pressing them like they were aluminum cans under her weight, for the last three minutes Alph had been punishing Jackie with little mercy. Like a ping pong ball he had knocked her from one corner of the room to the other, its pristine luster gone, all that is left in the wake of this titanic battle is ruins. * ?I-I?ll *cough* kill you.?* with each word uttered as she struggled to regain her footing, and a thick viscous blood rolled down her sword like fangs, perhaps taking the rest of the pills that Amadeus gave her was a bad idea.   Deep in her chest her heart started to beat erratically and she struggled to just remain conscious long enough to watch the Android approach for the kill. The hole she had put in his cranium sparked with flashes of electricity as it worked to keep all systems in check. Like her, he was walking a very thin line, though he could stop his countdown at any time, which he by his calculations were more than enough to put this monster down. Five minutes remaining. 

Those dark coals for eyes grow weary as she falls to a slump after a third or fourth attempt at standing, all the power that she had, it was all for not. All as useless as a slug is to salt and she breaths one last breath of lament as her world started to turn black. Deep in her subconscious fights to force herself to stay awake,  ?Come on, I?m better than this! Am I going to allow myself to get my ass kicked by a walking tin can?? but those shouts are for nothing, her body had all but given out. It was a miracle she was still breathing. Not that would be the case much longer as the killer machine now stood hovering over her. 

 ?Come on Jackie. What did I tell you back on the ship?? the voice was firm, yet familiar.  ?Amadeus, you ass hole; what are you babbling about now??~ 

[Earlier on the Sheira] 

Hooked up to all sorts of machines Jackie stares a hole through Amadeus as placidly sat beside her. She was the first to fully awaken from the beating he dealt out.  ?Do you know just how special Zoan types are?? is asked as a cigarette is produced. But before he could light it Dana quickly snatches it away.  ?No smoking in my clinic.? is stated, a cheerful smile beguiling the evil that she had just dealt.  ?So, do you have a point, or would you like me to guess.? Jackie snorts as she pulled a long tube from her nose.  ?Ah yes, the point.? is muttered as he gives the stink eye to Dana as she dropped his smoke into the trash.  ?Zoans, as I?m sure you?re aware, all have the ability to enter new forms or points.? is relayed, this of course isn?t news to Jackie, she had several at her disposal,  ?It is quite unknown how many points that any one Zoan can achieve. This makes them almost as versatile as Logia, but there is one stage above any other point, it is called the awakened state?? ~~ 

[Present] 

 ?Oh you mean that useless state; I?d rather keep my sanity and intellect.? she barks recalling what Amadeus had told her about the Awakened form.  ?You know there is more to it than that; it?s more of a gamble than anything else. Besides, the other option is well. You know.? Jackie rolled her eyes. Fine, how am I supposed to do this then??[/color] a light laugh fills her mind,  ?Just look behind you.? turning Jackie is confronted by a hall of doorways; the one that stuck out though was the large one with the many, many heavy locks.  ?Lovely? ~~~ 

[1st Floor]

A grin crossed Amadeus? lips,  ?She?s about to go for it.? his color of observation as astute as ever as guards flew in all directions. Some slam off the wall and other just skid across the floor as Ovrkil has his way with any person that dare come too close for comfort.  ?All things are prepared; we can proceed with Project Overrun.? A bigger grin crossed the old pirates lips,  ?Alright pirates, let?s get going, and good luck Jackie.? ~~~~ 

[96th Floor] 

A surprising burst of power knocks Alph away from Jackie as she pulls herself back to her vertical base. A Deafening roar cracks the ceiling as her body pulses and grows. It then shrinks and pulses again. Mentally she was fighting the transformation. Amadeus told her that there was a 10/90 chance that she could turn the Awakened form to her favor, less she become the rambling beast that guarded the cells of Impel Down. The rest of the artificial skin falls from Alph?s face as he stands back up. His sensors go haywire as the power that was struggling just beneath the surface of Jackie?s body, he goes to make a move but he finds that his servos can hardly move the force of the King?s Haki baring down almost impossibly on him. In what seemed like an instant Jackie sleek muscular body swells to large round proportions it seemed that she was losing the battle and as a goofy grin fell across a cute animal face the King?s Haki falls. Able to move again Alph makes it and attack, though he is simply repelled by a backhand. 

 ?I know this.? he muses, few know about awakened Zoans, but he quickly put two and two together and realized that Jackie now was little more than a tamable beast of burden.   ?You?ll work for me soon enough.? he states, but internally Jackie was still putting up a fight.

 ?I will *NOT* Loose!?​
A roar shakes the foundations of the already shaky tower as a blue light envelopes Jackie, this time it is Alph who has to cover his eyes as a storm of white and blue twists around the huge form then darkness. From the wisping smoke a sleek formed feline treks out. Blue energy flares off white eyes, and seven inch fangs glisten in the light. The white fir that covers her body crackles with haki and she is covered with stripes that pulse with the same blue energy that flares off her eyes. On all fours she stalks Alph, who is for a loss of words looks over Jackie?s new form.  ?Where did all that power go? Did your awakening fail? I suppose I should kill you now, I don?t have much time left.?,  ?I agree, good by android.? Jackie snaps, she was now bipedal, a loud clanking pulls the Android attention to the dusty marble floor, his power supply buzzed and sputtered before giving out. A low hum is the last thing he processes before falling to his back. ~~~~~ 

[Later] 

Jackie stumbles back into the main portion of the tower, Dianna through with her own battles burst into the room,  ?Jackie?? a concerned voice echoes, but Jackie is spent, with her eyes rolling into the back of her head she collapses. Her body pulses as she returns to her human form, collecting her captain and her weapon Dianna drags her as quickly to the top of the tower as she can. 

[With Alph]

A weak light pulsates as the tower starts to crumble and Alph re-awakens on auxiliary power, he had only a few seconds left,  ?I?ll take this tower with me? is sparked as a large yield bomb is activated.  ?Me no think so? Alph?s optics are filled with the snout of a large T-Rex, then darkness. 

 ?Collect the slab boys, we don?t have the time to waste, this entire tower is the central pillar to the entire island.? ~~~~~~


----------



## Vergil (Aug 28, 2012)

*Mio*

She was glad in a way that she wasn?t completely devoid of feeling. She had spent a great deal of time on the ship after Dangil?s death thinking she would be totally fine. How could she be, really? For all her strength and all her power in the end she was just a human and her bed was too big for her now. 

They had lived apart for so long; her fear had taken away any semblance of happiness. The fear that one day she would be dragged back to Mariejois; one day she would lose everything that she loved. She distanced herself to protect them but it was only now that she understood that life was not about longevity, but about memories. 

She had plenty of fond memories with Dangil, but her heart ached for more. She wanted him to bound in, sweep her off her feet and show her a view from a mountain top; even though her eyes could see wonders far beyond what anyone else could see. He understood though and it was those little moments with him which she remembered. In truth, whenever he took her to these places, she would close her eyes and concentrate on the kindness in his voice, the warmth of his touch. 

She sat atop one of his favourite places. A huge mountain on a huge island. It would never be the same again. The experience was hollow and Mio had let her tears fall unreservedly for close to an hour. And her body would likely rest for a short while and start the horrid emotional torture once more, as it had done the whole day. She missed him. Almost a year later is when she allowed herself to properly mourn the loss of her husband. She cursed her ?strength? It was not strength ? just plain stubbornness. 

The thing that ripped her heart was that one of their own children had done it. She would forever be haunted by the question, ?what if?? What if she had stayed with Dangil and raised their kids like a parent was supposed to do? Overbearing guilt plagued her and not even the icy cold wind could distract her from that. 

She waited for the sobbing to start once more but now had got to the point where there was nothing. She stared blankly into the distance. She was so used to looking at their home and seeing Dangil, Dante and Vergil. Now the home was empty. Dangil?s body had been taken back to his tribe; Dante seemed like he was having fun. She dared not look at Vergil for fear of wanting to go over there immediately and plant him in Impel Down. A fate worse than death.

Instead her gaze focussed on a girl on a piece of driftwood, unconscious and beaten. It found itself towards the base of the mountain. Mio moved only because she was sick of crying, though her heart would not relent in punishing her and even as she zig zagged down the mountain tear kept falling.

The woman was nearly dead. A piece of Doc?s Blessing was in her mouth. Clever girl. It boosted her immune system enough so that any infection she had would not kill her. Still she was dehydrated and Mio lifted her limp body, stripped her naked and put her own large warm cloak around her, before feeding her some water. She spluttered and coughed but her body knew to drink it. Mio started a fire and built a crude shelter. She would stay with her.


*Next day. *

The girl had woken up confused but then clasped her mouth as she remembered what had happened. She looked around in panic and called out names that Mio had not heard. Until she got to Mari.

?Mari? Mari D Angel?? Mio asked the girl. 

?Yes! She?s my captain and we were fighting?something?and?I can?t remember?no?not again?? the girl seemed genuinely distressed and panicked. 

Mio looked around for Theo?s daughter. Nowhere to be found, but saw their ship a smouldering shell of what it once was. Something bad did happen. She looked back at where she last saw Theo?s ship, but it was well into the New World now. It would take months to get to him.

?What?s your name?? Mio asked as night fell around the island.

?Ma?? she clutched her head and tried to remember something. Mio could see the electrical pulses in her brain unable to connect to where they wanted to go. ?Tianna.? She said hopelessly.

?Well Tianna, my name is Mio.? She waited for the recognition; there was none. Good. ?I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the crew you were with are no more. If I can?t see them then it usually means that they are either dead or?worse.? Impel Down was one of the few places she couldn?t see through.

?No! I can?t have lost everything?.again?.? she said burying her face in her hands and sobbing. The sound made Mio bite her bottom lip and restrain her own feelings back. 

?I understand. Believe me I do. Do you have any family or friends you can go to?? Mio asked looking at the girl. She was pretty in an elegant fashion. Not like the girls in Mariejois and those ridiculous hairstyles. She remembered that her own hair was like that and shuddered.

?No?.? Tianna said quietly. Mio?s heart went out to her and as horrible as it seemed when faced with this woman who literally had nothing, her own loss was put into perspective. She still had Dante.

?If you don?t mind, you can travel with me for a little while. I think both of us could use some company right now.? Mio said with a smile. It was unlike her to be this friendly but she really didn?t want to be alone anymore and all that crying made her want to feel some sort of happiness again.

??.sure. Um?thank you for saving my life?? Tianna added and bowed. Even with the trauma that she had been through she still remembered her manners. Mio liked her already.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 28, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
  Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
  The Object of True Desire - Snake Arc

  ---

Falling...falling...falling... 

Edo had survived the gunshot - he had placed the real Serpent's Tail in his chest when he reached into his coat for the gun - but there was still the issue of him falling down a building without a hang-glider. As he fell, a small silver bar entered his line of sight, and he grinned, despite all things. Luck was still on his side after all, it seemed. 

He spread himself out wide to decrease the momentum of the fall, and coating his hand in Haki, he reached out for the silver bar and...despite a very dangerous wobble, the bar managed to not snap and break in half from the momentum of his fall. He swung himself back, and then forward, kicking through a window and then rolling through. 

" That," he noted, "was close." Edo sighed at his torn cape, and tore it off, before replacing it with a brand new one (though this was just an ordinary cape). Adrenaline pumping through his body, he darted off towards the group of men from earlier. He could not afford to lose them.

--- 

[ *LATER*]

Edo observed the men from the shadows, using his natural stealth to evade detection. They had arrived at a very traditional looking house, which Edo recognised as being the house of one of the richest men on the island. He narrowed his eyes and continued tailing them, entering the house alongside them.  

They reached a large and expansive garden, with two fountains on either side and a stretch of trees reaching the main house, alongside a small flowing stream. He watched as the owner - a wealthy businessman man known as Aboa - emerge from the shadows. " Have you retrieved the jewel?"

The man nodded. " *Yes. And I have killed off the threat as well.*"

" Did you make sure? The Moonlight Magician survived the last time."

" *I made sure. I shot him in the chest, and assuming he somehow managed to survive that, he can't have survived a fall from a building that high without his glider.*"

A small and ominous grin crept onto Aboa's creased features. " Good. Hand me the jewel."

He stepped forward, and handed over the Serpent's Tail. " *If I may ask, what is so special about these jewels? What is their purpose?*" He asked curiously, before stepping back. The small man called Aboa stepped forward, tapping his cane on the ground once, before holding the jewel up to the moon. "Every one thousand years, a jewel named Athanatos of legendary power is bestowed upon us by the Gods. It takes the form of a large gem, and our research confirms it is one of the Grand Gems scattered throughout the Earth. We do not, however, know which one it is." He frowned, and then put the tail back inside his pocket. "To check if it is the one, simply shine it under the moonlight, and if it is Utopia, the ray should enter the jewel, and scatter through, revealing a map of the world, and more importantly..."

" The path which leads to man's greatest desire and dreams, the fabled *Fountain of Immortality.*"

" *The Fountain of Immortality?!*" The man exclaimed in surprise. "*Tha-that's...*"

" Very impressive." A voice came. Immediately, the dark suited man along with his agents and Aboa turned around, alarmed, to find Edo Phoenix standing upon a tall tree, holding the Serpent's Tail to the moon. 

" *You!*" The man roared, brandishing his gun. "*How?!*"

Aboa's face contorted in anger at the sight of the thief, " *Kaku! I thought you eliminated him!*" He screeched.

Edo Phoenix turned to face them and grinned. " I told you, didn't I?" He took out his own and shot at Kaku, destroying his gun with a Haki enhanced shot. "It isn't that easy to take away the life of a phantom thief. Besides, isn't making a replica of the jewel you're about to steal a basic rule of being a thief?" Under the argent light of the moonlit sky, Edo looked as if he was radiating a silver glow, like a true phantom of the moonlight. "It all makes sense now..." he tossed the Serpent's Tail into the air, and caught it, before chucking it at Kaku. The tail spun through the air, glowing with a bright white aura, and smashed against Kaku's face, still flying until it hit the wall on the other side of the garden.

" I will warn you right now. I, the Moonlight Magician, will find Athanatos before you do and with my hands, *I will shatter it into a hundred pieces. You have my word!*" Edo shouted, then pointed his gun at the sky. A bright silver coloured flare fired into the sky, exploding into a stunning array of colours, before Edo disappeared himself in a small explosion of pink smoke.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 28, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Who wants to live forever~?​​*
Darius woke after a few days of well earned sleep. He was incredibly tough, and most, if not all of the soreness was gone. The bruises and the remainder of the rough puncture from Spanner remained. "Huh..? Bandaged me up good.. eh?" Darius quietly acknowledged. Mika had sealed him in so many bandages that he could... barely... move! "Fucking bitch! These are way too many!" Darius blurted as he rolled off of the bed, body bouncing against the floor.

Getting dressed after removing what felt like miles of bandages, Darius shook his head in mild annoyance as he gathered his swords, which Mark Anthony recollected for him. Sitting on the edge of the bed, Darius stared at his broken first sword. He couldn't help but gaze at Demon Slayer with a dull expression. Shutting his eyes, he said, "To lose you to a chump like that.. forgive me for the dishonor, Akuma Sureiyā.

The bandages formally used to wrap him into some bizarre mixture of The Pillsbury Doughboy and a zombie were instead tied around his giant cleaver. Lifting it, he placed it within the sheath on his back, and started off. Only thing to do now.. buy more swords.

"Ah! Mr. Hawk! Um.. can I come with you?" The girl asked, blushing. She hoped he would allow her to.. walk with him.. for just a little longer. He was unique, probably the most eccentric tourist they'd had in a long time. Most people would see a grumpy asshole, or an egotistical prick, upon meeting him.. but she saw a dashing hero.

"What? Do what you want." Darius said in what came across as total indifference. She spent enough time around the man to begin learning he was just severely laid back when not fighting or losing his temper. As he walked around, Darius eventually came across a small weapons shop. "Um, Mr. Hawk, what are we doing here..?"

"Hn? I need a new sword," said Darius, stating the obvious. He looked around a little.. but then he saw it. His new blade. It looked like something out of a fairy tale. It was whimsical in design, but it resonated an intense but frightening spirit.


​Reality seemed to freeze as he took a few steps towards it.. his eyes lighting up, "Old man. How much for the blade?"

"It'll cost you.. the low low price.. of your _*soul*_."

...

"WHAT?!"​
"Aa. Is that all? I'll take it." Darius foolishly agreed, fist bapping a palm.

*"ARE YOU AN IDIOT?!"*​
Mika drop kicked the back of his head after screaming at the top of her lungs at Darius. She wheeled around to face the merchant as Darius stood there, head bent. She shouted, "This guy may not care but I do! What kind of evil witchcraft are you trying to pull here?! A soul stealing sword?! Who the hell wants a demonic thing like that!?"

"That's the true cost.. It's.. a mystery sword. This weapon is rumored to eat at the user's life force. It will drain the spirit until the user dies. When there is nothing left to feed it, it devours the soul. The inner power of this blade can't be wielded freely.. it is known in modern times as Eclipse Infinity. In olden times it was known as Celestial Edge, and nicknamed The Gateway to Heaven. Bwahaha, that's probably because anyone who uses it dies! Anyway, all of those fancy titles are, of course, superstitious myths. It does reportedly solidify itself by draining the user's life force. The stronger the user the stronger the blade. Anyway, this sword can also separate into two.."


*Spoiler*: __ 






​"If you use this sword.. you won't live to see a long life. I doubt you'll make it two years. It will eventually devour your life energy into nothingness.. and you'll die. You'll be lucky to escape with your soul intact. However, it's the sturdiest blade _I_ ever ran across. I'll sell it for a discount, since few people are stupid enough to actually take it."

"Put it on Mark Anthony's tab." Darius carelessly replied as he walked up to eye the glorious monstrosity of a sword. Lifting it.. he felt an immediate drain, and grinned in excitement. His bored stare took on that rush of life that his eyes only did when his life was in immediate danger. 

"No! Didn't you hear him?! Why would you want such an evil blade!? You're already strong! A sword isn't worth dying over, and it's definitely not worth your soul!" Mika shouted, attempting to talk sense into him.

Darius grinned dangerously while he felt the enormous drain of the weapon.. It was attempting to devour his energy quickly. Neither Darius nor the store owner knew that it was simply an incredibly hard plant from the new world that sapped one's life force when they came into contact with it. He'd have a minute tops to regain control, or die trying. Darius steeled his red gaze, enduring. "Stop whimpering. A man doesn't have time to worry about petty things like his life or his soul. Not when his ambition is greater to him than both." Darius said in a calm voice, sounding more serious than he ever had before to Mika's young ears. 

"This blade.. superstitious or not... is named Celestial Edge."












Grinning recklessly, as his body continually weakened, Darius laboriously said, "This sort of blade fits the man that will pierce the heavens. My life, my very soul, it all means nothing if I stumble here. This is a sword, and I'm a swordsman. It gets no simpler than that. If the price of wielding a blade is death, then so be it. I'll gladly pay it in full."

Mika stared at him, reaching a hand in concern.. and then lowering it. She couldn't figure out why he was so obsessed with reaching the top.. the very intensity in which he hungered for it frightened her. _He_ frightened her. Was he insane, or simply that determined? She didn't know.. and so, Mika just stood nearby, along with the Merchant, waiting to see if Darius would live or die.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 28, 2012)

UC

A week after the Atlant Incident​
"Come on babe, I need nursing...... A sexy spongebath or something..... Don't tell me this scar I have on my face is turning you off." Though it took a couple of days, Kai had actually recovered eventually but he kept being overly dramatic and needy towards Adora specifically. Not that he would turn down Xifeng down if she would offer him a spongebath but he made no secret of the fact that Adora always came second.

Second?

Now you may thing that sounds odd, but let me explain. First would obviously be Adora plus any number of other attractive females that would join her in her quest to please Kaiser the lustful one.

"Believe me, the scar is very low on the list of unappealing things you have Kai." The manchild was getting on her nerves, for days he had been on her case and with him having bolted his bed infront of her door there were very few moments she could get around him. 

"Thank Oda, I was afraid you wouldn't want to marry me anymore now that I have this mark of manliness on the previously flawless sculpture that is my face." Apparantly he didn't get that Adora meant that there were quite a number of far more unappealing traits the brat had. 

Wow that came as a surpise to Adora, and the shock was evident on her face. It may not have been the first proposal or marriage talk she had heard from the buffoon but after that fateful day that he had been smacked around and deemed himself unworthy of her hand, he hadn't mentioned it for nearly a year. 

"I can tell you're pleasantly surprised." Well Kai wasn't known for being that perceptive. "Considering I'm becoming Pirate King I feel it's time we can start planning our marriage and maybe put a couple of babies in you." Kai becoming Pirate King? Where did that come from? Though to Adora the marriage and baby talk were far more alarming"I took out a Shichibukai not that long ago." He had gotten his ass kicked and well the second group fight was rather confusing but him getting blown up and knocked out doesn't sound like a win really.

"Next on the list a Yonkou like......Uh........ Peter Uchiha!" Ok, he may have taken that from two series he enjoys reading while eating his breakfast. 

*"There is no Yonkou with that name." *Dapper the Informative cut in. 

"Whatever...... Go poop out a whole mouse or something." Smart ass owls, pain in the butts, every last one of them. "Anyways, we should be getting near to the New World, first thing I will do is find a Yonkou, take him out and find a nice romantic island for our wedding ceremony...... I heard that they had islands that were on fire in the New World, ah.......How romantic." Fire and third degree burns were romantic? He was way messed up.

"Fanboy, prepare to dock the ship." He pointed ahead, obviously Kestrel was fanboy. "The next island should be nearby."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

*Somewhere in the New World*

A massive offshore factory sat fixed to the ocean floor. It was surrounded by several barges and other military owned ships. 



Known as "Silver Mill" this artificial island acted as the main hub of the Research Division. Here, some of the greatest scientists from all four blues and the Grand Line were employed by the World Government to supply the latest advancements in technology and weaponry for the marines. 

Within the factory, it was a dark and somewhat gloomy place. Barely any light came into the facility, with many of the workers stationed there not seeing the sun for days. Stavio was one of the select scientists who frequently visited the facility, and today he was called there on immediate business. 

As the short scientist made his way through the facility, the buzzing and clanking of different machinery echoed through the halls. He passed through one enormous room that looked like the inside of a clock, with giant cogs meshed together above him. As he entered the large office of the head scientist, Stavio slowly approached his desk. 

"Volk, sir. I'm here to further discuss what we talked about on the phone." He said with a respectful tone. 

The man known as "Volk" had his chair turned the other way. Although he could be heard tapping his fingers somewhat impatiently. *"Good, you've arrived safely, old friend."* He pointed in the direction of a large couch in one corner of the room. Three other men were seated on it. *"You remember the others."* 

A round man with large rat-like teeth sat on the far right side of the couch. His body was like a ball, but his arms and legs were incredibly thin. 

*Dr. Fuller
Head Scientist of South Blue*

The man sitting next to him in the middle of the couch had a long pale face with shaggy grey hair. 

*Dr. Hopkins
Head Scientist of North Blue*

The man on the far left of the couch had darker skin and was balding somewhat on the crown of his head.

*Dr. Pestel 
Head Scientist of West Blue*

Stavio gave the men a nod and took a seat next to Pestel. *"I'm glad you were all able to make it. Now that all four blues are here I can begin without having to worry about repeating myself."* Volk turned his chair to the men. His form was partially obscured by the darkness of the room. *"As you probably know, one of our most valuable assets was stolen by a group of pirates several months ago. Up until now searches have come up empty."*

Stavio looked up at Volk. "Until now?" 

*"It appears a royal was attacked by her just a day ago."* Stavio jumped up. "What?! Who-" *"Calm down, Stavio. I was already well aware of this already."*

The other men turned to Volk in surprise. 

_"You already knew?"_ Fuller asked. 

_"How?"_ Pestel asked in a confused tone. 

_"I don't understand."_ Hopkins said.

*"I have a source that's caught up to her, you could say. Anyway, I wanted to inform you all not to attempt anything rash. I will handle this myself. I already know where she's headed next."*

"Wait a moment, sir. She was stolen under my watch. Please, let me take responsibility, and track down this group myself." Stavio approached Volk's desk as he spoke. 

*"I understand your frustration Stavio, and if you could find a way to bring #10 back, I would welcome it. However, I don't think you have the means at this point to do so. Would I be wrong in this case?"*

Stavio hesitated a bit. "No...no you wouldn't be wrong." 

*"If you feel that strongly about it, you're welcome go find her yourself. I can give you the coordinates in which she was last seen."*

"Thank you, sir." 

*"This doesn't mean that I won't be working on my own means of locating her either Stavio. Keep that in mind."*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk

Dock Island

The sleeping monster*​
Darius slammed the sword on the floor of the shop, hard, making the merchant and Mika flinch. "Two years? This bitch just tried to kill me." Panting.. his head sagging... Darius slowly lifted his chin to face them.. his normally either dull or vivid red eyes were a brilliant silver-ish purple hue, varying closer to one or the other depending on the lighting. Somehow, the blade seemed to calm his murderous rage.. and contain it.. softening his gaze, though it still remained as intense as ever.

"...Now then.. it seems I've tamed this bastard... thanks for the sword, old man." Darius offered, before walking tiredly out of the door, the jingle of bells ringing. Mika bowed to the man, quickly, and then hurried out after him.

"You're leaving..?" Mika asked. "Aa," said Darius, simply. "Where to..?" asked the young teenager, gazing at him lovingly. It wasn't as if she knew the man.. she was attracted to his face, his strength, and the fact that he saved her.. all of those things were enough for her.

"Wherever. I have a goal.. and I'm heading straight for it. To challenge the swordsman at the top of the world." Darius explained, his cloak swaying as he walked, his gaze incredibly calm.

"...What? I.. no, you'll die!" Shouted Mika, hugging his arm. "You don't have to do this! Stay here, and live a regular life with me..! You're a hero.. and we'll keep you safe... no one will know.. about your past.. so please..!"

Darius felt his gaze soften, further, and his head bowed. "Find a nice guy and fall in love, kid. You aren't my type." She teared up, and he kept his back to her, refusing to falter."A killer is a killer until the day he dies.. and I will spend _my_ days.. righting a wrong. Go. Be happy."

As he walked, Darius felt his eyes narrow in excitement. 

_Alfonso Knoxx.. Wait for me! Don't you dare lose to a single swordsman. I'm coming for you..!_ Clenching the hilt of Zander's blue katana fiercely, his eyebrows furrowed, and shut his eyes.. body tensing as a cool breeze hit that made his long raven colored bangs hitch a ride flail loosely about. Something sinister was in the air..

Deciding not to worry about it, Darius stopped at the nearest inn. After paying for a room Darius went straight upstairs and flopped down to crash to catch up on some well earned sleep. Meanwhile.. on the horizon.. a massive warship was nearing Dock Island. In the distance... insane laughter could be heard.. "Kukulu... Kukulululu! Kuuuukuuuuluuluulu...!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 29, 2012)

UC 

Dock Island

Drama Queen

"Alright, the Log pose should take like..... Uh..... A while to reset so let's look around here until then." He barely knew how to operate that Log Pose, thank Oda he was blessed with the Weather Paramecia or otherwise he would've been completely useless as the acting navigator of the crew.

Kai was still being dramatic though, and he was lying on top of the giant black sheepdog Mr. Tinkles. "Alright, head to the nearest liquor store!" 

No movement.

"I could use a drink right about now." Adora sighed, they hadn't gotten a chance to resupply on Atlant so they had been running low on supplies for the last couple of days. "Guess, we should get to work." Adora took the lead, heading off to buy the supplies and like the good little doggy that he was Kai followed. Well Mr. Tinkles did the following and Kai was along for the ride. "Ugh you're so whipped, I would never follow that ass around all day, as fine and luscious as that ass is....."

"What was that?"

"Argh my injuries!" What followed were some of the most disturbing grunts ever. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLR-8c11ms[/YOUTUBE]




And so the lovely couple and family dog disembarked.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 30, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

The range advantage​*
On the other side of the island, the Warship arrived.. and the people that dwell in the forest were easily overtaken. They didn't know what happened.. one moment everything was peaceful.. and the next, they were fighting each other. Mothers attacking husbands and children. Children parents. Fathers wives and children. It was impossible to tell friend from foe.. and when it all was said and done.. they were one united force.. waiting to obey the whim of their 'lord'.

Like a pack of mindless zombies.. they people of the forest headed for the docks like a small army. Lamps lit the way as the archers paused.. loaded their bows... and fired... sending arrows raining down on the port.

Darius woke with a blink, and sat up, a palm to his forehead. Sliding off of the bed, he walked to the window of the room to look out of it in shock. He twisted to the side to avoid the arrows the entered the window, and filled the room. 

Pissed, he lifted his swords and ran out of the inn, pausing in the center of the town as natives to the island marched forward, mindlessly. Drawing his sword a man shouted, "Don't! They're out of their minds! Look at them!"

Darius clicked his tongue, and batted away arrows with his new sword, a scowl on his face. "Damn it! What else can I do but cut these bastards down?!" Darius snapped, as Kai and gang marched through Dock Island, on the opposite block.

Whoever was behind this was incredibly strong.. or at the very least manipulative. Charging forward, Darius began batting aside arrows. Strong slashes sent a mighty streak of wind forth to scatter them, and he charged into the enemy ranks, delivering hard blows that knocked various men, women, and children unconscious.

"STOP IT!" The man screamed, tearing up, but Darius ignored him and continued plowing through their ranks. Eventually.. a swordsman appeared... standing on a nearby rooftop.

"You're in the way," Redd shouted, hands on his hips. He then lifted a hand and a beam like sword extended from it. Slashing forward, his glowing 'blade' extended further, until it shot forward like a sweeping laser, though at the speed of a quick beam.

"Hn?!" Darius uttered, attempting to block it, only for his sword to be sliced through, and a large cut nearly chopped him in two.. but Darius spun at the last moment.. avoiding a quick conclusion. Abdomen bleeding, he glared at the odd swordsman.. wondering how he did that.

"You call those little glow sticks swords? I'm going to shove one of those weird batons up your ass." Darius taunted him as he looked down at his damaged sword. His slight discouragement went away as the 'blade' slowly regenerated, absorbing some of his stamina to do so, the plant beginning to fix itself.

Darius looked up, smiling, as he said, "Heh.. it looks like I've got a good sword after all. Eat as much as you want.. Edge.. my life is in your hands!" With a deafening roar, Darius slammed his fist against the wall of the building, making it tremble. Redd stood and fell, hitting the roof in shock. With Redd distracted Darius ran to the nearby alley, kicking from wall to wall until he landed on the roof. 

"Now, let's.. HEY!" Darius blurted as Redd... turned and ran. He chased him, and leaned to the side when another one of those lethal beams shot at him. Jerking his head to the side, Darius winced as blood and a thin slit marked his cheek. _"It's fast... and it'll be more than a cut if I take one of those head on."_

"Aerial... Arc...Missile~!"​
Slashing hard, a shot of wind blasted forward, cutting into the man's back and blasting him off of a roof.

Heels digging in to stop his advance, Darius peered down and nearly lost his face as a beam rocketed skyward. Teeth clenched, he wobbled, arms rolling in wide circles in an attempt to regain balance. "Damn it..!"

Running sideways, he cut a clothes line and swung down with it, boots slamming into Redd's back, but at the same time a beam shot into, and through, his side.

"Guh!" Landing on his back, hard, Darius winced.. and clenched his teeth.. eyes rolling up in pain. Instincts alone spared him as he rolled, beams following suit that nearly killed him. Body colliding into crates, they fell on him, as Darius crashed into them accidentally. Redd neared him... a menacing look on his face... until Darius lunged out, past him, while cutting his face.

"Argh!" Redd screamed, face bleeding as he took off running. A few more beams were fired at Darius, who narrowly dodged each one, while watching Redd flee. "Bastard.." He muttered as he placed a hand to his bloody side.. fully intending to catch him later.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 31, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Research on Immotality

---

Exhausted, he returned to his room at the local inn he was staying in and settled down onto his desk. Thoughts spiraled and whirled through his head like a whirlwind. He finally found out who killed his father, and what they were after, but...he felt more confused and clueless than ever. He answered two questions, and ended up receiving several more for his efforts. "_Anthanos...Fountain of Immortality...Grand Gem...Kaku..._" He sighed, and opened up another book and cracked down.

After hours of research, and skimming through several old dusty tomes, all written in _painfully small writing, _the thief finally found something that matched his description. 



> Legends tell of a gem known as Anthanos, an artifact created by the Gods, taking the form of a Grand Jewel. The stone has gained many other names throughout history, the Philosopher's Stone, the Jewel of Immortality, the Map to Dreams, but it only has one true history...a history stained with blood. Men throughout time have seeked the stone, in hopes of achieving immortality. But none have succeeded...


Then the tome started rambling on about other inane stuff, which Edo couldn't be bothered to read. He slammed the tome shut, a cloud of dust dispersing out as Edo shook his head sadly at his disappointment and put it away. Yawning, the thief got up and walked towards the window, and was greeted by the warm glow of the morning sun. "Ah, crap. I forgot to sleep..." Edo mumbled and walked to his bed. 

He'd do some research and find a target to heist tomorrow.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 31, 2012)

*Knoxx*

“Retirement eh?” the small rowboat sped along the ocean as the grey haired man was lost in thought. He’d like to retire, just like Theo had done but then that’d mean spending the rest of his life with his wife. 

He had made his way to candidate 453, after 452 and 451 were accidently killed by a giant seastone sword. They claimed their swords were unbreakable, so Knoxx tried it out. They broke but the resulting impacts caused their heart to stop pumping. Just some weaklings who somehow managed to get a decent bounty by robbing old ladies. This guy, he hoped would not die in the first minute of him meeting him.

“Darius K. Hawk.” He looked at the bounty picture. What was with kids and their long hair these days? And how much product do you need to keep it like that? Knoxx entertained the idea of having some sort of long hair as his boat met land and he picked it up and placed it further inland so it wouldn’t get swept away.

After about a half hour of searching the island he came across a set of buildings with a couple of people fighting on it. “Some sort of laser type thing…ugh, kids today and their crazy hair and freaking toys. Whatever happened to being the strongest without a fancy damn sword.” He pulled out his massive, haggard, ugly, seastone sword and nodded sagely to himself.

He looked at the bounty picture, “So that’s him huh?” He’d taken a bit of a trouncing, his abdomen was all burnt and he looked like a bloody mess. Reminded Knoxx of himself when he had soft skin that could be cut by pretty much anything. He now had scars on top of scars that were on top of scars and so on. His skin had adapted over the course of his life on the grand line. Some boffin said that he had achieved a ‘permanent tekkai’ due to his ridiculous muscle mass and hardened skin. Cool beans – is that what the kids are saying know. Didn’t even make sense to him. What were cool about beans? Gave him gas. He hated having gas.

Knoxx approached the kid as he cursed the fleeing target. “Hey there.” The voice was as usual full of boredom and had a nice ring of ‘fuck my life’ to it. “So, saw that little skirmish there. You’re not dead. That’s a plus point, it’d be a shame if you died to such a stupid parlour trick. Lasers. My son used lasers once. Set his entire clothing range on fire. I just about pissed myself laughing. Good times.”

“Ok so, why do you want to be a swordsman? Money? Power? Women? Yeah don’t expect the latter, chicks don’t tend to go for guys with a big scar that makes it look like their butt crack goes on forever. Ughhh, I hate my life. Ok so…oh shit…keep forgetting to introduce myself. Alfonso Knoxx. Strongest swordsman in the world. Apparently.”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 31, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Chance of a lifetime!​*
Darius was lightly panting when the stranger approached him. He was massive, but, that wasn't it. There was something about him. Beneath his bored visage, there was a magnificent aura. He carried himself as if he was relaxed, but his presence was overwhelming. Most would shrink away, or piss themselves, but the thought of such a glorious battle aura made excitement ripple through his body.

Darius opened his mouth to deliver some sarcastic reply at his inquiry.. until he heard the name. Impossible. No.. not impossible. This aura. This presence. A smile one could only process as devilish spread across his face. "Today just keeps getting better and better. Even if this is dumb luck.. I'll count it as fortune shining down on me. You've saved me a lot of time.. and a hell of a lot of trouble... Alfonso Knoxx!" Turning to face Alfonso, his arm tightened as he gripped the hilt of his giant sword.

His thoughts immediately went to Zander. It was that man's goal. The goal of the man that died for him. It made, in turn, his friend's goal greater than everything Darius held dear. Including his own life. An even exchange, Darius saw it as. His iris reddened with the sudden rise of intensity boiling within. He wanted, no, he _needed_ to defeat this man.. Here, and now. The opportunity may never come again. This once in a lifetime opportunity!

"My goal.. huh? To say defeating you would be pretty lame. In the end, though, it's exactly that boring." He slid into a sideways stance, his enormous sword lifted at a high overhead position with the tip tilted at a low angle. "I should be thanking you.. for the opportunity... but seeing as to what I'm planning to do to you.. I doubt it'll come across as gratitude. Well then, shall we? No point in rambling on about my goal with my tongue.. As swordsmen we oughta discuss it with our blades!"

He then did the one thing he was known for. Recklessly charging ahead. After a few steps were taken Darius kicked off of the ball of his foot to spring himself forward. His already impressive speed was augmented with a mighty push from his toned leg. Sailing forward, the massive sword swept in a wide and swift arc, aimed straight at Alfonso Knoxx.

_"I *will* defeat him!"​_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Queen Freya observed the pitched battle from a high flung balcony, as her Lord Husband, King Olaf, lead the counterstrike against the rebels. When she had reminded him that she could end this battle in one fell swoop, he had rebuffed her, insisting that it was _his_ duty as King to crush the rebels. _'What will my men think of me if my wife wins all my battles!'_ he had declared. Men and their stupid honor. So she played the dutiful wife and let her husband have his moment of glory, for now. 

She observed a young man on a strange flying machine, dropping bombs over the ramparts. That would not do at all. Quite casually she pointed her right index finger at him. A jagged icicle grew from the tip of her finger, slim and deadly as a missile. She took aim, smirking.  

*BABOOM!* 

The great double doors to the throne room exploded inwards. Helen stepped through, _Heartsbane_ resting over her shoulders. The air warped and shimmered around the nearly six foot long crimson steel blade. Even from the other end of the room Freya could feel the heat radiating off the sword. "We have unfinished business," Helen declared. 

Freya gingerly touched her swollen and inflamed nose, a token of their last brief but violent encounter. *"How right you are."* She eyed the motley duo standing at the threshold, a hulking shark type fishman, and a certain scruffy haired doctor who had proclaimed his loyalty to her. *"Dr. Hawkins. I'm so disappointed in you."* 

Hawkins shrugged. "I was never your man to begin with." He held a dangling chain with an ornate golden cross at the end. "I serve a higher cause."
*
"Higher causes are for fools and dead men,"* she replied, letting fly the icicle from her fingertip. It traveled like a bullet towards his head. Helen's glowing blade came down in a flash, vaporizing the frozen projectile with its intense heat. She turned towards her two companions. "Back off guys. This is my fight."  

Fontus nodded. "We'll hold the corridor." 

Freya fired a salvo of icicles from her fingers. Helen slashed and parried with dizzying speed while racing towards Freya.  *"Storm Crow!"* Helen cried, slashing upwards with a two fisted grip. A *V* shaped slash wave radiated across the stone floor towards Freya. The snow woman made no attempt to dodge, letting the cutting wave phase harmlessly through her body, cleaving a hole through the wall behind her. Suddenly Helen was in her face, bridging the distance between them in the blink of an eye. Freya's eyes widened. The girl seemed much faster then before. The slash came with blinding speed from above, bisecting her body in half. *"Swans Crossing!"* Freya grit her teeth as the super hot blade caused her snowy body to smoke and sizzle. The heat was excruciating. There was something more ominous, however. She could almost feel the blade touch her true body..._haki_. No, that would not do at all. 

*"White Out!"* Freya screamed, unleashing a swirling vortex of ice and snow. Helen was blown off her feet and went crashing into a long table. The snow queen unleashed a barrage of jagged ice spears over Helen, even as the vortex grew in size and force, coating the entire throne room within a thick sheet of sparkling white. Snowflakes rained from the high flung ceiling. Freya sighed with relief as she felt the temperature in the chamber plunge to well below zero, even colder then the icy wastelands of Hoarfrost Island.     

*"This is the power of a logia you little brat!"* Freya cried triumphantly. *"The power of nature itself. You cannot hope to overcome it!" *

Helen rose from under a mound of snow and broken ice spears, her hair and clothes encrusted with ice and frozen blood. She raised her sword high over her head. The snow around the crimson blade sizzled away. Suddenly the blade burst alight with rippling orange flame. Freya took a step back, the flames reflected in her wide eyes. *"What is this devilry?!"* she cried, throwing up a thick wall of ice as Helen charged at her. The swordswoman exploded through the wall and stabbed her through the midsection. Flames shot out of her back as the crimson blade impaled her.  Freya's body collapsed into clumps of snow. A laugh pierced the air. The snow woman rose behind Helen, stabbing her through the back with a long blade of ice. There wasn't that typical resistance of muscle and sinew, however. Helen's figure wavered like a phantom before totally melting away. 

*"Ghost Flicker!"* 

Freya spun about, too late, as Helen slashed her across the midsection. *"Phoenix Requiem!"* The orange flames engulfed Freya in a rippling chain reaction, turning her into a human torch. Freya's bloodcurdling screams reverberated across the throne room as she sprinted towards the balcony, plunging over the bannister in a flaming ruin. Helen flopped tiredly onto the ground. The flames around the blade dissipated as her anger and rage diminished, replaced by plain old fatigue. 

Hawkins ran towards her and set his medical bag down.  "You just knocked off a queen," he said.

Helen spit a glob of blood onto the snow. "She had it coming."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 31, 2012)

*[Atlant, the Aftermath]​*​
[A truth behind the Cross]​

[A Day after the Collapse of Atlant Island]

 “You sure you’re okay?” a worried voice floated across the salty air as Jackie stood looking in the distance, back toward the disaster area that she had helped to create.  “I told you, I’m fine.” a sour voice replied, Dianna could be a worrisome nag at times but she had the right to be worried.  “You cannot just be alright; I’ve seen Vice Admirals take lesser beatings then you did and die!?” is shouted as Dianna wrapped a hand around Jackie’s closest arm. A sharp, harsh glance forces Dianna to release her, but before a reply can be made a familiar voice interrupts the two. 

 “I believe I can answer that, Ms. Fang.” Amadeus had arrived, though it seemed that Jackie was too ill tempered to humor a supposed answer to Dianna’s query.  “What the hell do you want?” is bitten vilely, she had been in a foul mood all day,  and a grin crosses the old sea dog’s face.  “Eh? I came to brings something back to ya.” is stalely stated while a thumb motioned toward the Sheira, somehow that massive ship had snuck up on the Oerba without alerting anyone aboard, even the newest addition to the ‘family’ Wu and her partner, lil J.J. Sheesh, Jackie lightly shuddered that she named it after her.  “Hey, at least tell me why she’s fine.” is whined, but the request is in effect denied as the medium built vessel rocks violently and the large frame of Ovrkil threw its shadow over the whole of the deck.

A surprised look crossed Jackie’s face, she wasn’t even aware that it had been activated, last she knew it was still locked below deck, a trump card provided by her grandfather.  “My wife was able to beak the protective protocols, it has its own free will now. But..”,  “Me no it. Me Grim.” is declared, a heavy metallic arm rebounding off his broad chest with a loud clang.  “Has problems in its vocal, thought relays. Or so my wife says.” trails as a large sweat drop rolls down the side of the Grand Master’s head. Jackie too sweats, but it’s for a different reason,  “And why did you remove its safeties?” is asked which brings a serious look to Amadeus’ features.  “Because, Victor is plotting against even his most ‘trusted’. He even has an order out on you and the Wreckers.” is stated as a letter is handed over. 

It takes a minute or two for her to digest the whole situation, and she even had doubts about what the orders pertained. But Amadeus wouldn’t be handing her a liberated ‘Grim’ if something wasn’t up . But that too brought its own worry; this could be a Catch 22.  “So, if I were to trust this…” a hand slips to the Lance as she spoke,  “That means we’re enemies. Right?” is asked, she figured that he was here to carry out the orders, and Amadeus was going to send her to hell knowing who pinned the order. A sly smile crosses the salty sea hand’s face as Dianna too pulled her weapon, but as Bart’s mark comes into view a sigh of relief breaks across the group.  “No, I’m working in tandem with your daddy that is why I took the Poneglyph, Bart hid it there. So I’m taking it back to him. He’ll know what to do with it.” is stated as Sheira herself appears on the deck.  “We better get going, we have to reestablish contact with the Templar and explain why Soundwave couldn’t contact us, as I’m sure they’ve had her try. Amadeus simply nods as the two start to leave,  “Wait, what about Jackie’s injuries?” Dianna asks.

 “Awakened Zoans have an incredible recuperating rate.” ~

*[Heist to Immortality]​*
[Museum, Just before the Heist] 

The woman in tan walks up to one of the large pillar that supported the Museum,  “Talked to him Miss, you were right he was kinda cute, I wonder if he is single.” a flicker of red is caught as an equally stunning woman turned to meet the other, a smile crossed her lips though she kept her face hid behind the large brim of her hat,  “Thank you, as I promised, a payment for catching his attention.” is stated as a small sum of Beli is handed over, the woman in tan discreetly slides it down the front of her shirt before walking away as if nothing had ever happened.  “Thank you Magician, I couldn’t have a more opportune time to add to my personal collection.”. As all hell broke loose the woman in red too made her move, and Edo will be left with a cold tip as to who did this as even her double didn’t exactly know what she looked like. 

The next day headlines of some of the Island newspapers read, 

* MOONLIGHT MAGICIAN; CROOK*​
The accompanying article bashed Edo, the Moonlight Magician, for stealing more than what he had said, that he had turned on his own lineage over the years.  A betrayal of his own image; one could say. A letter hidden with skill is placed in Edo’s pocket well before the heist even began. When he finds it, it is a simple thanks for the help. ~

*[Doomsday Cometh: Ravenberad Pirates]​*
[:5:7]​
After confirming that their Captain was indeed dead he sent word via a patched up Lupe to Sabrina of the news, he knew that she would want to be their when he actually cut into the corpse. Though she may be mad that she didn’t get the opportunity to snatch his shadow, it would have been just as or may have been even more potent that Garrick’s. But alas, that is how the ‘cookie crumbles’ as one may say, though he’d never have imagined that she may get a second opportunity. 

But as his nature was, Hawthorne wasn’t one for being idle while a specimen of Williams’ caliber continued to cool on one of his gurneys. A dirty looking syringe is held to a faint light. Examining it, he deems it ‘clean’ enough to use as medical supplies rarely feel into his lap and clean ones had to be held for Sabrina herself by her orders of course. Walking up to the body he haphazardly chooses a limb,  “Do you think it wise to mess with such a toxin with no protection?” Hawthorne’s head slowly creaked to the side; small pops accent each slow movement as he does.  “Point taken.” is mutter as the syringe is placed on the metal slab with a light ~tink~ 

Turning just to his left he looks to his zombified assistant and a light motion from a hand brings the tattered woman over to him. In her hands is the same medical trey she brought him on many occasions, selecting a lesser blood stained mask he slides it down over his face,  “Oh that helps out a lot.”,  “Fuck off, it’s the best I have.” is retorted with a snap, turning back to Williams he retrieves the syringe and plunges it into a vein. A first it is difficult, as if something was acting against him. But he is eventually able to draw a full syringe. A grin forms under his mask as he walks over to his small light source. Two light taps stirs the blood. It was dark, viscous but still very much fluid.  “That’s odd.” he muttered, the blood hadn’t started to coagulate yet. ~


----------



## Vergil (Sep 2, 2012)

*Knoxx*

“Ok kid, wai….” Before Knoxx could finish his sentence the blade struck the huge man at the neck but went no further. The swordsman groaned 

“Kids these days I swear all fight and ‘let’s talk with our swords’. You talk with your mouths you dumbass. Ha! Can you imagine if a bunch of swordsmen got together and had a party? They’d just be clashing swords and drinking without saying a word! Hahaha….wait that actually happened to me…”

Knoxx kept rambling as he remembered something in his past. He snapped himself out of it and focussed on the kid in front of him, “Alright you got some potential. At least you didn’t kill yourself trying to kill me. Had some guy last week blow himself up. I just asked if he was any good and then BOOM! So you’re ahead of him.” Knoxx reached into his bag and grabbed Hawks wrists and mumbled to himself. He snapped on some wristbands, at which point Darius’s arms dipped down from the weight. He also attached some round his ankles. 

“That should do it. From now on, you’re wearing these. All the time. Your technique is as good as I’ve seen so you got that, but you’re as weak as a wet paper bag. Once you get used to those, put these on and do the same thing. Pretty basic training. Be sure to drink lots of milk too, you need your bones nice and strong.” Knoxx threw down a bag with thudded on the ground leaving a crater where it fell.

“You, Helen and Shin, between the three of you one of you might be able to finally kill me so I can have my death and not have to spend the rest of my life in misery….”

He played back a barrage of insults recorded courtesy of his wife. It was nag nag nag nag nag. “ I have to put up with that every day. All day. She even nags in her sleep. I’ll come at you with everything.”

He pointed behind him and drew out his sword. Knoxx’s muscles tensed and he breathed in slowly, before exhaling sharply and bringing his sword down with tremendous force. The resulting shockwave cut through the street, the buildings and kept going towards the sea and out towards a distant mountain island. Knoxx put his sword back just as the entire mountain split in half.

“Long way to go kid,” Knoxx started to walk away mumbling to himself.


*Vergil.*

The announcement of William’s death caused Vergil to stop with his practise with Yamato. The sword was indeed a good one and seemed to feed of the user’s strength and adjust itself. The bade clicked back into the sheath as the swordsman walked through the lower decks to where Hawthorne was. The room was closed off and the doctor seemed to be a little perplexed by what he saw in the blood sample. 

“An anomaly?” Vergil asked

“Hm…I think…well maybe it could be….but then that would mean….” The doctor mumbled as his brain fired through possibilities. He looked back at the body with concern and bit at the nail on his thumb. 

Vergil closed his eyes and meditated, feeling out the warriors spirit as he often did. “Hmph.” He could still feel his presence but it was different. Changed somewhat and not for the better. The change had caused Vergil’s stomach to turn and his body to involuntarily reach for his sword. He had also broken into a cold sweat, which was quite unusual – something deep down in his soul was warning him that a storm was approaching. He sought out the mad woman

“Sabrina. We may have a problem. Can you feel Paulsgrave’s presence?” Both had been used to the vile aura that made gave off but this was most assuredly different. Vergil stared at Sabrina expectantly.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Mentor or Foe?​*
Darius looked pissed as he suddenly drooped forward, an incredulous look on his face. "Gah! What the hell?!" He blurted. Strength was his 'thing'. He was strong. Ridiculously strong. So why couldn't he lift these damned things with ease?! Unfortunately, he went on to see Alfonso's display... and realized that he was far from strong enough. How did this man do that? It was amazing! Not that Darius had time to stare in awe and wonder about such things. His once in a lifetime opportunity... was walking away.

"Hey, Alfonso Knoxx." Darius stated, sword snapping in two, as his eyes glistened with greater excitement even while his face took on a somber look at the incredible obstacle he now realized that he had before him. "I'm still breathing, more so, still standing. Sorry, but I can't afford to let it end like this. Weak, or strong, we're swordsmen and this is a duel. I've placed your defeat over my life. At the very least, do me the honor of seeing this through until the end."

Darius, despite struggling to stand upright, pursued Alfonso a single step. His expression showcased every bit of his burning determination. He could not, no, would not.. dishonor Alfonso by striking his back. He stood and waited, at that point, for the man to either stop or keep going. Split long swords rose to either side of his head, a mighty effort, and his aura seemed to intensify in waves.. signaling his increase in sincerity. He threw the recklessness aside, and intended to make this a true life or death struggle.

The redness in his iris intensified with his malice, his heart burning with a mixture of pride and fury at his own weakness. He couldn't, wouldn't allow it. If weakness was causing his inferiority, Darius intended to gut it out and crush it, or die trying.

_Zander seemed to hover at Darius before slashing in one smooth and powerful arc. Darius in turn dashed at him, slashing fiercely and swiftly. Their blades violently clashed, resembling a violent burst of hurtled water slamming into a sweeping explosion. Zander moved in smoother motions than him and preferred large and powerful cuts, whereas Darius sizzled with passionate swiftness and relentlessly explosive attacks. Both of the men were training to overcome the other, their rivalry forcing them to improve bit by bit..._

Recalling Zander's goal, Darius blinked back his anger, and calmed down. This wasn't the way. He'd never reach the top with such foolishness. Zander was always one step ahead of him.. and accomplished the one feat he never could.

_"Fuck! It's impossible!" Darius roared, angrily slamming his crimson katana against the dojo floor boards. Their instructor sighed. "You can't utilize things like Haki if you keep running around like a brute, Darius. It'll always come easier to someone calm like Zander, and even then, it is a talent only those that are truly able to aspire for the top can reach... but you have the potential." "How is this little bitch able to cut metal and I can't?!" Darius complained while he watched his friend's victory dance. "I'm going on ahead of you, Darius~!" Zander cheerfully said, jokingly cackling, wicked mockery in his eyes. "Like I told you, Darius, you have to cut the uncuttable."_

His eyes shifting from red to a purple-ish silver, Darius calmly exhaled. "If I can actually manage to harm you." Darius stated, now pointing a sword at Alfonso's back. "..Will you fight me seriously?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 2, 2012)

*Knoxx*

Knoxx kept walking but his steps slowed until he stopped. 

“Kid, I’m sure you’re normally a bright lad and I’m going to chalk this up to the fact that you have blood dribbling out your gut, a bunch of weights on your limbs causing you fatigue and maybe the realisation that long hair just isn’t right for you.”

Knoxx didn’t turn around.

“I’m sure you got a real good reason to beat me and you know I’m rooting for ya, really. But I’m not sure if you noticed but I just cut a mountain in half. Can you cut a mountain in half? You know how many downward strikes I had to do to be able to cut a mountain in half. Too many. My body moves on its own now. If you and I fight I’m more than likely going to turn you into a bloody mist. Look at this sword kid,”

Knoxx pointed to the sword resting on his back. It was huge, larger than a lot of people. “I get it, your heart wants me dead at your hand. I’m telling you right now that if I pull out this sword on you, you’ll die or be a useless swordsman. I don’t want either of them to happen right now. Pick your battles kid. I’ll be back. If you feel humiliated by me. Great – use it and get better. If what I’m saying is getting through, even better – it means you can let your brain think and not your swords. If you insist, I’ll fight you but without anyone around to help you; no friends, no doctors and what looks like a town full of zombies – probably not the best time right?”

“Ugh I need a beer and a nap….trying to die is such a pain in the ass…..” Knoxx waited for his response.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Helen stood alongside Fontus and Hawkins, staring with disinterest as the revolutionaries examined the half buried mechanical monstrosity, what they referred to as an ancient weapon of the Void Century. It was massive, gleaming jet black fins sticking out of the long hardened lava flow. She didn't know what it was, but it cast a menacing aura which made the hairs on the back of her neck stand up. "It is evil," Fontus declared in a low voice, bearing his shark like teeth. Helen couldn't argue with his assessment. Commander Spade, still fresh from a victorious battle against King Olaf, entered the underground chamber. He stopped short when he saw it, eyes narrowing thoughtfully. He turned towards Richie Roseo, who busily hovered around the ancient construct on his mechanized wheelchair, taking careful measurements. 

"Do you know what this...this thing is?" 

"It's some kind of ship," the young engineer responded. He hovered over to one of the giant fins, where an inscription was etched into the seemingly indestructible metal. "My ancient's a little rusty, but I think the name of this ship is _Erebus_. The energy still coming off it is off the charts." 

Spade nodded. "We're going to rebury it." 

Richie did a double take, jaw hanging agape. "WHAT?! Do you realize what we can do with this thing?!" 

"I do. Which is why we will ensure that this kind of power never falls into the wrong hands. It's why we came to this island in the first place." 

"This ship is exactly what the order needs. It'll give us the edge we've been looking for."

"He's right," Helen interjected, nodding towards Spade. "There's a reason why this thing was buried hundreds of years ago." 

"5,000 years ago to be exact sweetheart, under molten lava no less and not even a scratch on it," Richie corrected her. 

"Whatever." 

The Templar Commander walked towards Helen with a look of bemusement. "Ah, you're the runaway World Noble aren't you? I heard you defeated Queen Freya. Not bad."

"I didn't come here for your approval," Helen replied with annoyance. "My friend and I want off this island." 

Spade traced his index finger along the diagonal scar running across his right cheek. "This scar is the work of one of your father's servants. He and his ilk are an enemy of our order. What's stopping me from taking his only daughter and sole heir hostage as leverage against him?   

Helen stepped up to him, eye to eye. Hawkins groaned audibly behind her. "Depends. Do you want a matching scar on the other cheek?" Spade blurted out laughing and nodded. "You remind me a bit of old man Bart's daughter."  

"Who?" 

"It doesn't matter. You and your fish man companion are free to go." He started to turn but paused and glanced at her over his shoulder. "We could use some new blood in the order you know..." 

"I'm not interested in your war with the World Government," Helen rebuffed. 

"Then what do you fight for?" 

Helen patted the long handle of the sword behind her back. "I fight to be the best. Until every living being who wields a sword acknowledges me as the strongest there is or ever was." 

Spade shook his head. "That's a tall order. Good luck."

"Only fools trust in luck. I trust in my strength and my steel," she walked brusquely past him and towards the chamber doors. Fontus followed but paused to nod gratefully towards Spade. "She seems to have trouble saying thank you. So I'll do it for her. We are in your debt for your assistance."  

"Don't mention it," Spade responded. He stared thoughtfully at the ancient ship, arms crossed.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

A turn of events​*
Darius exhaled, and shook his head, muscles in his arms tensing as he sheathed his swords with a roll of his wrists. "You're a pain in the ass, old man. I can't cut a jaded asshole that won't fight back. Besides, you already look like a cat's play toy.. cutting you at this point would be a dick move. Plus, as much as I hate to admit it, you have a point. This town is more of a pressing issue." Darius grumbled, his eyes heavily hooded. 

"About our duel, we'll definitely meet again. If you're going to deny me my battle.. you'd better not lose until then." Darius said as he turned his back to the man. He couldn't help but smile, at the thought of it. Surely, someday... and what a duel it would be.

"I know a place that has damned good beer," Darius offered, as he headed off, ignoring the annoyingly heavily weights after hefting the others. He was hunched over, but didn't complain. "Let's go, my treat." Darius said before struggling to walk through town. 

Even with his body drooping, bleeding heavily, being bruised and banged up, and literally exhausted he dodged the hypnotized forest dwellers, either kicking or head butting them into buildings afterwards.

"That is, if you can handle chugging 'em down with someone way sexier than you." He didn't expect the old guy to be so damned affable. Despite his grumpy rambling and nitpicking he felt closer to him than he had anyone in a long time.

He'd never admit it, but as he walked, bleeding half to death, withholding any panting, and carrying weight like a superhuman pack mule, he had to admit.. he respected this man. He felt like his legs could buckle at any moment, but he wouldn't allow it. Not in front of a man like Alfonso Knoxx. 

He considered this the man's desire to postpone fate. Darius ate his first taste of humble pie, perhaps ever, but now... he didn't just want this for Zander. He didn't just want this for Knoxx, who seemed to have given up on finding anyone to defeat him. He wanted prove to the man.. and now to himself, that there were still reasons to live. 

"Oi, Old Timer.. Instead of bitching at me about it, maybe you should grow your own hair. Might be a nice look for you." Darius taunted the man, teeth clenched as he lugged the weights along, each step slow, intentional, and heavy. 

The boards were soaked, as oceanic waves washed through the cracks.. and it was a wonder, Darius noted, that he didn't slip from the extreme burden. Nah, he couldn't.. there's no way he'd give the old man such satisfaction.

"What in the fuck did you put in these weights anyway?" Darius asked with a growl, and then slipped. _Fuck!_ Hitting his ass, hard, Darius sat fuming. He struggled a few times to rise, and did so, body almost toppling forward. "..I sincerely hate you, Alfonso Knoxx."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 2, 2012)

UC

Dock Island

Kai and Adora

Picking up supplies had quickly turned into a shopping trip, partially because Kai seemed hellbent on buying Adora stuff. But also because Adora knew that the time before all hell broke loose was limited with this crew, so before everything was on fire or blown up, she wanted to pick up some new things.

Kai seemed rather comfortable, as he picked up a set of rather skimpy clothes and then headed back to the changing rooms with the intent of stepping and getting Adora to try them on. Seemed simple enough. Yet somehow he messed up and instead stepped into the changing room of another woman.

"What the hell?" She fought the urge to smack him, mostly  because she was topless and smacking him meant taking her hands off her chest.

"Oh for the love of Oda, look lady I don't mind being flashed and seduced like this but I'm with the future Mrs. Winter so I'll need to check with her first before I do any threesomes." Because he was thoguhtful like that, he wouldn't just sleep with anyone, no he would sleep with virtually everyone as long Adora participated. As long as they had boobs though, it was one of his personal rules.

"Agh!"Before he knew it, he was sent flying through a wall. "What the?" He asked as he popped his head out of the pile of rubble he was buried under.

Now with a top on, Jessica S. Beans of the Mastermind pirates headed after the pervert. She intended to throw him around some more with her Move Move DF powers. 

An unseen hand hoisted Kai in the air. Then with a flick of her wrist he was sent in the direction she waved at. 

"Agh!" This time it Jessica to yell out in pain, her hand suddenly snapped back at the same time Kai had used a Wind Step to sent himself back instead of flying into a building. 

The telekinetic mistress rubbed her sore wrist as she eyed her opponent, he seemed to be a Devil Fruit user as well. Time to get serious. She spread out both hands and captured Kai in that invisible hold of hers. The grip of her fingers slowly tightened, as if they were trying to squeeze a pair of invisible oranges. 

The hand motioned mimicked the forces exerted on Kai, he had no idea what exactly was going on but that flasher was responsible for it and he needed to take her out before she squeezed him till he popped. 

He took a deep breath, and expelled a miniature thunderstorm. Gusts of winds and lightning bolts swept Jessica off her feet and blasted her away, together with a good chunk of the buildings in that street. 

With Kai free now, he went in pursuit. The downed Jessica wasn't that hard to spot, right on top of a torn of roof. "Lightning Lancer!" He went in for the kill. A lightning coated fist aimed right at her with high speeds. The dazed Jessica could only raised her arms up in front of her face as some meaningless defense. 

The finishing blow that she expected never came, instead she was suddenly picked up in the air. Hyde, the brawn of the crew had helped her up. If he was here, Xanxus must be close. And considering Kai simply stood there with that blank gaze she knew all too well, it was Xanxus that prevented her death.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 2, 2012)

*[Unnamed Crew]​*​
[Dock Island: The Seer; Xifeng Lijuan]​

Xifeng sat in the deep bowls of the Unnamed Vessel; she had little interest in this small island of Dock. Nor Kaiser’s little mishap with Ms. Beans of the Mastermind Pirates. Her cards already told her much of the events that was to unfold on this spit of land, and she wouldn’t be needed until later, for her medical expertise. As is always the case when Kai step a single foot anywhere, it didn’t even have to be the Marines, he was constantly getting into fights with other Pirates as well. With a pause her glance cuts to the side as she remembered back to Atlant and Jackie D. Roberts, her and Kais paths intertwined throughout their lives, though they never overlay onto the other. The Rivalry sparked over a set of misunderstandings will propel the two further than either could have on their own.

But she pushes those thoughts from her, a strange feeling had been consuming her since they docked, and that is what she planned on divining, so back to her special cards she dove. A static burst permeates through her body and what followed is a blood curdling scream. She pulls both her hands to her head as she fell from her seat, the gears that are normally present in her eyes at the time of a reading fade as currents of electricity flashes over her pink iris’.  “Quare?” is stuttered as she slowly curled into a ball, soon all she can perceive of the future and the flows of time is darkness, something massive was blocking her sight beyond and for the first time since her times as a scared teen Xifeng is frightened and all she really wanted to do is sob quietly.

But she vowed to never be ‘that girl’ again and she forcefully pulled herself to her feet. Drying the quite tears from her eyes she walks to the opening that lead back to her little room. She looks around, seeing if anyone had heard her scream, no. Kai and Adora are out shopping. Livio and Jace were more than likely in his workshop, head deep in some technology. No, no one heard her. Which pleased her, no one needed to know of a moment of weakness.  “I believe I need some fresh air.” is mumbled to no one but herself as she walked along and a short time later she walks up and steps out into the salty sea air, a nervous tickle ran down her spine as she gazed toward the city that Kai and Adora had wandered into. For the first time since her early childhood Xifeng felt at a loss, her ability to see into future events was always there to guide her, but now all she received when she attempted was a snow white static that popped with sparks, something was interfering with her abilities, though not all of them. Pulling a hand in front of her face she formed a card, the Three of Wands… with a sigh she allowed it to fade as she looked to the sea.

While looking for comfort in its ebbs and flows all she gets is a chill to the bone. Far out on the rolling sea a ship was heading this way, its Jolly Roger snapped in the wind as it sailed. Her whole body shook while she pulled her arms under her breast; the symbol was one she recalled in her most vivid of nightmares, the inky blackness of a cross behind the overlay silhouette of a bird’s head.  “Scelestus fatum.” a sad deadness filled her eyes, turning she walks back into the darkness of the ship. 

[Later]

Adorned in her red robes she steps back out into the open air, a sorrowed glance cuts back to the sea, it was still there. All the closer, she would not allow this to happen, no not here. Not to the crew that accepted her for who she was. Pulling the hood over her head she leaves the ship. If she left they would be safe. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Admiral Mary Mallon slammed her fists onto the Fleet Admiral's antique Adam wood desk, nearly splitting it in two. The old man's cup of tea went tumbling over the side but he caught it with a quick dart of his hand, grumbling under his breath about how he just had the carpet cleaned last week. *"I'm going after him..."* Mary said through gritted teeth. 

The Fleet Admiral remained impassive, under a gaze that would've broken a lesser man. "No you're not. I only got three Admirals to go around. Your strength is needed in the New World. Shit's getting nasty over there." 

*"If you had sent me to deal with him personally then this would all be over."*

"When I want a fly swatted I don't use a bazooka," he replied gruffly. 

*"Is that what Paulsgrave is? A fly? He survived Garrick and my virus..."* She paused and glared at the floor. No matter how much she hated to admit it, this had been her plan. Its failure was on her shoulders, including all those dead Marines. It was true what they said about her. She _was_ "Walking Death" and not just because of the potnetially world ending plagues coursing through her bloodstream. So many innocents lost. *"The man is a monster and if we allow him to continue unchecked then we could all end up regretting it."* 

The Fleet Admiral waved a dismissive hand. "Mary, you've rumbled with the likes of Roger and Black Bart. Are you telling me you actually fear this piker?" 

Mary remained silent. Suddenly an invisible aura filled the room and caused the door behind her to explode open. In the adjacent waiting room, the Fleet Admiral's assistant suddenly foamed at the mouth and fainted to the floor. *"If he makes it to Shabondy, I will end him,"* she declared, and walked out the door. As she stomped out of the Marine building, a group of scientists timidly approached her. She recognized them as Volk's little genius collective. It took all her will not to explode at them, but it wasn't their fault. *"What do you want?"* she asked the lead scientist curtly, towering over him by nearly a foot and a half. 

"Paulsgrave, ma'am..."

*"Yes?"*

"We did it. The target has been eliminated." 

Mary blinked in silence. Suddenly she swept up the scientist into a bear hug and spun him around, laughing. The scientist screamed in panic at being in such close contact. Her beauty notwithstanding, she was a plague woman after all.  

_*The Ravenbeard Pirates...* _
Sabrina wasn't sleeping when the knock came at her door. Her spacious cabin was a mess, as if a miniature tornado had swept through. For the better part of a day she had been attempting to tame the shadow of that giant gorilla Marine, but with little success. It seemed that her power had its limits when it came to dominating the shadows of those who were stronger then she was. It was why she had never seriously contemplated taking Paulsgrave's shadow. Though the notion had crossed her mind from time to time, particularly during those moments when he pissed her off. 

She sat at the edge of her king sized bed, glaring at the gigantic wooden gourd as it shook rapidly from side to side. She cursed under her breath as the knock came. A cursory glance in the fractured mirror wasn't pretty, dark circles framed the underside of her eyes and her hair was an ill kept mess. She opened the door. It was Hawthorne, blathering on rapidly until he began to hyperventilate. She could barely understand him. With a slap she settled him down. "Grab hold of your balls and calm the fuck down!" she screamed at him. "Now what the hell is it? 

Hawthorne ran a hand through his hair and took a deep breath. "Paulsgrave...he's dead." 

Sabrina grabbed the doctor by the scruff of his collar, and sprinted towards the medical lab. She reached out with her power of observation. When she felt nothing, she double timed it. A second later Vergil arrived. As he began questioning the mad doctor, she reached out again with her observation. What she felt sent a jolt up and down her spine, but she had no way to describe it. "I can't feel him," Sabrina replied, which was true. She couldn't feel Paulsgrave as she had known him until now. 

Hawthorne showed them to Paulsgrave's body, now an unmoving and wretched corpse. Her mind flashed back to the moment when she murdered Pazzo in his sleep. This couldn't be happening again. She needed this man to complete her revenge. Without warning she began beating her fists upon the pirate captains chest. "FUCK THAT. YOU DON'T GET OFF THAT EASY. DO YOU HEAR ME? WAKE UP YOU UGLY SON OF A BITCH!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 2, 2012)

New World

Sabertooth pirates

The massive airship Metallicana barreled towards it's target, the marine warship blockade that tried to hinder Khan from meeting with his fellow Yonkou Bart didn't even slow them down. 

The blockade was taken out by a single man, Marshall Law the 3rd Division Commander and resident sniper of the crew. His Blaze Guns were still smoking fiercely but beyond that there was no sign of exertion on his part. Despite the crew being short manned currently with two of the Division Commanders missing. Still, three out of 5 Division Commanders with the captain all together on the mainship at once was a rare and imposing sight. 

"How humiliating, one of my Division Commanders taken out by bastard's hatchling." He knew he shouldn't have made that pussy a DC to begin with. "Next time no loopholes, you walk away or you die while trying to become a Division Commander." Becoming one was simple, anyone in the crew could request that promotion. All you had to do was survive a fight with Khan for a minute. Alph was smashed to pieces and the resident engineers had to spent two weeks gathering all his pieces and bits together and put it all together before he functioned again. 

That would be the last time he would take his crew's advice, they advised him to either chance the test or take it a bit more easy because they had lost over two dozen of their more powerful crewmembers. Being lenient with Alph was his compromise and look how that turned out.

"Target in sight captain!" Without a navigator it was up to the deckhands to step up. Roshinator was at the helm, Lin.0 was up in the crow's nest and Hirobot was staring at an upside down map but somehow they had arrived anyways. 

Paradise

Open Sea

Wreckers

Jackie wasn't sure what worse, a monkey being named after her or having a butch amazonian follow after her like a lovestricken puppy all day. It was like being Adora and having a bigger Kai with boobs follow your ass all day. Could things get worse?

Ah, famous last words that rivaled the catch phrase of Jackie one true love, Kaiser the fabled one. "I got this!" Both invited a shitload of trouble upon the person that uttered them and anyone unfortunate enough to be present while this happened.

From the clouds a periscope popped out and scanned around until it found a suitable target, it zoomed in on the fun parts of Jackie, Dianna and Wu before it retreated again. A barrel popped out next and it fired a green projectile straight at the unaware pirate crew.

Jackie was first to notice the impending threat, but Wu wasn't far behind her. "Don't worry Jackie Sama, I got this!" Ugh, both? At nearly the same time? This was going to be bad. "I will save you with this body that belongs to you and that you are free to ravish anytime you want, if you're into that!" The words combined with the slow mo dramatic dive looked rather weird for anyone there to observe it.

The green projectile blew apart on Wu's stomach, it seemed to have been some kind of gas filled balloon. As instead of Wu bits raining down on them, a green gas burst from the projectile and everything started to get dark for the crew.

Later

"Wow look at these things, the captain is going to love these." 

"I know right, wish I knew what to do with them....... Not much I can do with these puppies now."

"Oi, hurry up and get them dressed so that we can present them to the captain, she's looking forward to seeing the new additions to her harem."

They were still too out of it, but they could overhear some voices. Well after the voices had stopped and the sound of door being locked, they started to wake up. 

"Oh Jackie sama, what have you done my poor innocent frame." She had a big bruise on her stomach and was wearing a metal bikini. Actually this wasn't the most emberassing outfit. As Jackie got up both Dianna and Wu's eyes nearly popped out of their sockets. "Oh my oda."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
It was early morning as Helen and Fontus trudged across the ice pack surrounding Hoarfrost Island. Helen carried an overstuffed pack over her head, nearly as big as she was. She shot a dirty look towards Fontus as he strolled across the ice without a care in the world. He carried an empty bowl under one muscular arm. "Don't strain yourself," she told the fishman. 

"I'm not the one training to be the strongest," Fontus replied dryly. 

"Point taken." 

They reached the edge of the ice pack where the frigid sea began. Their rowboat was encrusted by ice and snow, nearly half submerged. Helen dropped the pack to the ground and drew her sword from her back. The heat radiating off the blade felt like a godsend against her freezing body.   "I can melt the ice with my blade."

A blaring horn pierced the air. Fontus pointed at a red hulled ship over the horizon. She was a small single masted caravel ship, unremarkable were it not for the peculiar smokestack and the giant whirling paddle propelling her through the water.  "It's heading towards us," Helen remarked curiously. The ship came up close. The words _Red Rose_ were emblazoned across the side of the hull in gold lettering. A familiar face appeared over the railing. Helen stared dubiously at him. 

"What do you want Hawkins?" she asked. 

The brown haired doctor stared at their dingy rowboat and laughed. "Is that how you get around the Grand Line? Wow you're crazier then I thought. Anyway, my mission is done and I'm setting off as well. I saw you two trudging over the ice and wondered if you could use a lift...aaaand judging by the current condition of your boat, it seems you could." 

Helen and Fontus answered at the same... 

"I don't see why not." 

"I don't think so."   

Helen glanced sideways at the Fishman. Not amused. "He's a Templar. We have no business sailing with him." Fontus shrugged. "Our boat will likely not make it to the next island. I can breathe underwater. Can you?"  

"Says the guy who makes me swim everyday to master Fishman Kenjutsu," Helen countered. She took one last glance at the rowboat and sighed. It really was in a terrible state, nor was the effort of rowing miles on end a challenge for her anymore. Wordlessly she lifted the giant pack off the ground and tossed it towards Hawkins. "Catch!" The doctor yelped as he collapsed under the packs crushing weight. As he sat back up Helen loomed over the railing, hand on her hips. 

"I think I got a hernia lifting that pack," Hawkins muttered sarcastically. "So welcome aboard. There are two spare cabins below deck. Let me show you guys around." 

Helen stopped him in his tracks. "We're not friends, nor do I want to be your friend. You're just going to take us to the next island and that will be that. We'll go our separate ways." 

As she walked away Hawkins turned towards Fontus. "Is she always this sociable?"

"She doesn't make friends easily. It'll take some time," Fontus replied.

"I don't have a century."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 3, 2012)

*Overkills.

The Temple of Doom Oh my That’s Quite Scary.
*
A puzzle. Dante was no good with that but looked at the words and the pictures and felt himself getting sleepy. 

“Off to sleep. Wake me up when you solve it.” The young man said

“Young, dumb and full of….”

“Come! Come here! I found something!” Tony said inadvertently finishing Heather’s remark as Dante, true to his word, fell asleep in the corner of the room. 

Tony had found a lever at the side of the wall. “Should I pull it?” she asked as she gently stroked the lever, completely unaware at how suggestive it was. Shinpachi was now also down for the count as all manner of liquids flowed out of all manner of places.

“Oh for fuck’s sake, I should have just turned the lot of you into women! At least you’d be more useful then!” Heather growled and slapped Tony’s hand away from the lever. “No touching anything unless I say so. Got it?”

“Aye aye captain!” Tony saluted. Heather nodded and turned away, which prompted a tongue stuck out at the red head as she walked over to the carvings, that Kiya was looking at.

“In spring I am gay with handsome array; in summer more clothing I wear; when colder it grows I fling off my clothes; and in winter quite naked appear. What am I?” she read. “Here’s another one. What can run but never walks, has a mouth but never talks, has a head but never weeps, has a bed but never sleeps?”

“Two riddles? So we have to solve them both?” Sougo said matter of factly.

“Maybe…” Kiya said biting her bottom lip, “look at these pictures on the wall.” 

There were a great deal of pictures, all on stones that seemed like they could be pushed in. There was a picture of a man, a baby, a house, the sea, the sky, a spider, a river, a stove, some grass, a polar bear, and a heart.

“I guess we push in the stones we think are the answers and pull the lever. There doesn’t seem to be a reset switch so I guess we only got one shot at it.”

“I wonder what happens if we get it wrong?” Anya asked.

“Probably die some horrific death.” Sougo said coldly.

“Yay! Horrific death!” Ike shouted, prompting another smack around the head from Anya.

“What’s worrying is the lack of bones or bodies. I doubt that we are the first people to have ever gotten this far.” Mion said observing the place and getting used to her eyes. “Whatever happened to the previous victims either destroyed them completely or they were…taken away.”

“Maybe a sex monster! That likes young women. Muhahaha!” Sougo said, trying to scare Heather.

“Or one that has the same equipment you’re thinking and likes young men.” Heather retorted, leaving Sougo’s mouth hanging open without a retort. 

“The answer is a river.” The unexpected voice of Dude came from the side as he looked at his golden beetle.

“A River….yeah for the second one. That makes sense, that was awesome Dude! Alright! So what about the first one? Hmm…” Kiya said pushing the relevant stone and still looking at the riddles. “See if you can find any more pic….”

Suddenly the ground started to shake and the huge stone floor started to slide open to reveal an impossibly large hole. Dante shuddered awake at the movement and the deafening noise, “What the….What did you guys do!?”

“Nothing! I think that’s the problem. I don’t think we have unlimited time for these. Quick figure out that first riddle and pull the lever!” Anya shouted

“Shit! Um….a polar bear!” Shinpachi suggested having also been shuddered awake and looking frantically at the pictures.

“What? That doesn’t make sense!” Heather shouted back. The floor was retracting at an alarming rate, it was already halfway done.

“The answer has to be here somewhere!” Shinpachi said in a voice that sounded a little girly even by his standards.

The group panicked as the floor retracted more and more, threatening to send them all into the vast chasm. Kiya was scared and pressed up against Dante. Heather looked at the pair of them and turned around with a snort. 

“You lovebirds going to hug all day or actually be useful!?” Heather snapped. Both Dante and Kiya blinked as that particular riddle answered itself.

“No, we’re not…”

“NOT. THE. FUCKING. TIME!” Shinpachi shouted “Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the riddle Solve the ….”

Sougo hit him over the head and handed him over to Dude who gladly put him on his shoulders. The floor was almost done retracting , with each Overkill with their back pressed against the wall.

“Shit if I’m going to die I’m gonna die happy.” Dante said again and reached over to grab Heather’s chest, who couldn’t do anything about it as she was pressed up against the wall. 

“Not that again you fucking pervert! If we survive this I’m going to chop those hands off and..”

“No you won’t.” Dante smiled at her as he continued to feel her up, causing her to go red in the face with her usual cocktail of emotions.

“Ok….so none of these pictures fit…then…what’s the point of that riddle?” Anya shouted over the deafening noise of the stone grating on stone. There was a short pause.

“Maybe that’s the point! The riddle is to know that you don’t solve both of them, but only one!” Kiya said almost seeing the lightbulb form above her head.

“Fuck it! It makes sense to me! Pull the lever!” Heather almost screamed as she stood on her tiptoes and somewhat glad that Dante’s hand was where it was to stop her from falling prematurely.

“Aye aye Captain!” Tony said and pulled the lever and hung from it. The floor stopped moving backwards and started to move back to normal. The Overkills all collapsed to the ground in utter relief. They panted from the adrenaline and slowly got to their feet.

A couple of moments of peace and then…

“WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?” Heather shouted at Dante over the grope. “You are the most useless, impotent, stupid, idiotic, scum suc…”

There was a collective gasp as Dante smiled and pulled the red head suddenly towards her and full on kissed the woman, his one hand firmly on the small of her back and the other one gently tugging her long hair.

“Oh shit. Looks like we’re a man down. I get dibs on his sword.” Sougo said dryly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2012)

*[Even the Best Laid Plans, Doomsday]​*​
[:1:7]​

Hawthorne was taken aback by Sabrina’s sudden outburst, she pushed pass him almost knocking him to the floor. In a violent outbreak she began to curse Williams while she slammed her fist on his chest repeatedly. Vergil narrowed his eyes as her while she beat and ranted at the corpse,  “You do know, that isn’t going to work.” is uttered lowly as the swordsman too approached the gurney a leery suspicion still ate away at the back of his mind. Sabrina gaze cut to him, her face red with anger,  “What _do_ YOU suggest we do then. *HE* was the lynchpin of our plans. is growled as her teeth harshly ground against themselves. As she was about to turn back to Williams she is cut short by Hawthorne who was examining the body,  “What the hell do you think..” she pauses as a scalpel is produced and despite its nicked and worn appearance it still lustered in the light. 

 “Woman, how did you say you found him?” is asked as he prods at the bruised skin. Gwen, who up till then had been quite is for the first time noticed by both Sabrina and Vergil. A look of confusion crosses her features as the weight of the world seemed to bear down on her. A nervousness fell over her as she tried to recall all that had happened up until then,  “H-his back.” is replied as Hawthorne too cast his gaze upon her.  “Impossible.” is muttered as he turned back to the body.  “Lividity says otherwise, he had to have died face down.” he explains as he cuts into the bruising, following the outline that Sabrina had left. But not halfway through the incision he stops. He felt it, but the others saw it. Williams’ whole body shook and the four cut glances at one another as if asking. Did you see that?~

Back at Mariejois a lone scientist was left to monitor Williams’ data stream as it slowly died away, as William had himself done. With no internal synoptic fire, the nano machines that Volk had created had no power source to keep them functioning. But as the last one went off line, it recorded a strange reading. The doctor looked with a puzzled gaze at the screen, and began to make notation, but he ultimately wrote it off as a glitch in the streaming as the last bot died.~~

It was like an engine backfiring as it stirred awake, at least that is how Hawthorne would have explained it if his attention wasn’t brought back to his scalpel as it shattered. The fresh cut he had just created had scabbed over with bone as it needled into a point, its edge meeting where his blade once was.  “Shit”

*-: : -​*
Deep brown eyes snap open as bone cages over them and lips curled to a scowl as jagged teeth formed over the pale flesh while larger pikes of bone started to protrude from his shoulders. A violent back hand catches the doctor sending him across the room as he, Williams, sits up. His cool white complexion quickly reddens as cellular regeneration kicks into high gear trying to fix what his internal shutdown in attempt to kill the virus had done. But the deadly plague that still ran rampant through his system was impeding the healing process, and the Butcher of the Blues resembles little more than a wild animal. Sabrina being the next closest is then attacked and a large bone covered fist is pushed down atop of her. On impulse Shadow Sabrina warps in front of her master and takes the brunt of the hit. The impact is much like a jackhammer, though as she stumbled back from the force Sabrina was sure this wasn’t all he was capable of, his body was still healing. Vergil starts to draw Yamato, but Gwen is the first to make a counter on the beast her large claymore raining down. 
A shuddering crack blares over the entire room, the bone breast plate that Gwen wears spider cracks as a fist slammed into it and like a missile she fires though the room. Another loud crash permeates from the wall as Gwen plows through the ship until she is jettisoned from the Maelstrom; she is the first to reach the island. Though, it wasn’t as the crew planned. 

 “Well, he’s up. What now?”​~~~        

*[New World]​*​
[Bart Pirates]​
Compared to the massive Metallicana, the Fortune was a row boat, but what the small vessel lacked in size it made up for in sheer infamy, its black sails the stuff of nightmares.  “We have company Captain.”, the voice was old and raspy, but still firm and full of life. A blue headband turns toward a man in dressed in black as he addressed the man as Captain. * “Aye Master Twigg, seems we do.”* is replied as Bart himself step from the shadows of his cabin. A lone finger with gnarled fingernail traced down a long scar over the right side of his face, a souvenir from one Admiral Marry Mallon. But that would be a story for another time, placing a hand on his Black Jack he steps toward the railing of his ship, his aura sharply increasing as the airship closed in. 

Feeling the sudden spike in her husband’s Haki Ivy steps form his cabin, though she was much older than the first time she stepped foot on the ship, she was still as elegant and beautiful.  “M’lady” Twigg addresses her with a bow while stepping out of the way.  “What’s with the sudden anger Bart?” is asked, a gentle hand comes to rest on his shoulder. * “Khan.”* is the simple reply that is given, but it’s enough to tell the woman something momentous was about to happen. Stepping back she flays her coat open reviling the rows of many, many daggers of which she gained her moniker, of the blades. * “Mayhaphs we not be needing that approach, least yet.”* is stated a hand waving her down.

* “Master Twigg, make note we need to head to Skypiea.”* Bart states haphazardly. Twigg gives a weary look, * “Someone took Jackie there, it’s probably going to be bad, she’s just like me. Minus my merciful nature you know.”* Master Twigg merely sweat drops to the comment, even in a time such as this Bart was well Bart.               

*[Where in the World are the Wreckers??”​*
[Kidnapped, Captured but not Out: Jackie D. Roberts]​

Pulling her fist to her eyes Jackie rubs the heavy lids away, then looking to her crew a confused look crossed her features, a slight trickle of blood ran from Wu’s nose and Dianna was so red in the face that you could probably fry an egg on her forehead.  “What?” is asked as she started to move around, that is when she felt a breeze. Why would she feel a breeze there of all places. Looking down she sees what she is dressed, well the better phrase would be what she wasn’t dressed in.  “Oh grow the fuck up.” is bitten as she fully stands, if she would walk around stark naked in front of Amadeus and Kai, this itty bitty outfit wasn’t going to phase her in the least.  “Besides, look how your dressed Dianna.” she retorts, a grin crossing her lips as she pointed at the shiny metallic lingerie complete with frills and see through fabric. 

Jackie thought that she had seen the reddest shade of red possible, but as Dianna covered herself in embarrassment she turned a dark crimson red, only highly oxygenated blood could compare, dropping to her knees Dianna shouts for neither to look, which was easy, Wu only had eyes for Jackie at the moment and merely stood there in a stupor of ecstasy. But as Dianna and Wu idled, Jackie was on the prowl as any good predator would be. First she examined her clothing, her wrist and ankles were shackle free and as hands rubbed around her neck a collar was missing as well, there was nothing to hold them back and no seastone to weaken her. At least yet, her eyes flash with curiosity and she strolled up to the bars. Slowly she placed her hand on one of the bars, nothing. No draining sensation, no weakness. What kind of foolish people would capture her and not shackle her with Seastone and throw  her in a normal cage.  Her fist clench to the bars and they whine in frustration as they cave in on themselves,  “Hey!” is shouted and the crying of the metal turned to a scream as she pulled.  “Don’t we get a trial before being fondled and imprisoned?!” 

A moment later the entire iron bar wall is ripped from the floor and ceiling and an alarm is raised as their captors, all women as well, storm into the room. Jaws fall to the floor as they watch an entire wall be thrown their way. ‘RETREAT!’ is declared as their world comes crashing down around them. 

 “And that is why we’re called Wreckers Wu..”​
Dianna musters as she continued to try and hide her curves. ~

[On the Oerba]

 “What mean they taken to sky?” Grim asks Jackie Junior the small mechanical monkey who in a hysterical state ran around the large war machine. _ “Raisin Tits-Sama and Jackie-Sama been captured and taken by a flying ship to the clouds!!!"_ he exclaims jumping around in an incontrollable tantrum.  “Why you call her raisin tits?” is queried and the small monkey pauses and produces an older Wanted Poster, one that she wasn’t as well stacked.  “Me no see point, me call her Magic Mellons then…” the two pause in a moment of silence over the new nick name that Grim inadvertently coined and a bead of sweat rolled down the back of his head,  “How we get to sky?” ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Challenge - Snake Arc

---

Edo crumpled the newspaper as soon as he read the title and chucked it in the bin. He already had an idea what was written inside it. Sighing, he facepalmed as he walked through the streets. He had been careless to assume she wouldn't have taken advantage of his heist and try to frame him. He was just hoping she wasn't that...petty. 

"_What am I going to do?_" The thief groaned. "_My reputation is in shambles!_" His reputation wasn't particularly good anyway, being a thief, but the general public always saw him as a somewhat honourable person, returning stolen goods and warning the Marines beforehand...

And now that image he worked so hard to cultivate was gone. Scattered in the air like...what ever scattered in the wind. But he had an idea, nonetheless. A risky one, but eh. What was being a thief without a little danger and uncertainty? 

Walking by the newspaper production building - Caiso Times - he made sure nobody was looking and produced his card gun. Taking careful aim through the window where he knew the chief was, he shot his card. The projectile flew through the air, before shattering the window, raining glass onto the streets below as it landed on the man's desk.



> I would like you to put this in this week's issue of the newspaper:
> 
> "Dear Crimson Lady,
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2012)

[Challenge Accepted, More or Less] 

The next day the Article was printed as per the request of the Kaitou Kid. It was such sensational news that it made front page and immediately murmurs of Kid's innocence of the crime began, but too came more accusations as one of the editors of the paper accused the Kid of trying to shine his public image and that this 'Crimson Lady' was some character he created, that he was using another thief a world away to lay the blame of his actions on. 

Even if it were true or not, a challenge had been thrown down.

At a lavish pent house suit the 'Crimson Lady' sat in a plush chair her soft blue eyes look over the freshly delivered paper. Looking over to the Jewel she had 'borrowed' earlier in her stint on the island she sighed.  "Well, I hope you don't think me a fool Kid." she giggles while folding the paper back up. Placing it on a end table she runs her hand though her raven hair.  "I'll take you're challenge Kid, but you'll just have to hope, because a reply will vindicate you're story." she muses while standing. ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 4, 2012)

[Where in the World are the Wreckers??]

[Too hot, can't focus: Wu. Konga Son]

"It's at the end of the hall, I promise you, you weapons are really the.....Ai!" The poor guard was torn to shreds by a woman who would could possibly be the world record holder of the most scarcely but very much dressed woman in the world. 

The Wreckers had been living up to their name, blazing a bloody path of carnage in their way towards escape and whoever was foolish enough to try and add these three to their captors. Well it was all Jackie really, Dianna was rather preoccupied with keeping herself as covered as possible, that metal bikini wasn't doing a good enough job at it in her opinion. Wu was like a zombie though, a bloody nosed, heart pounding and red faced zombie who only had eye for Jackie in her near full glory. The sight that Amadeus and Kai had been blessed enough to witness would've probably killed her. 

"Here." Jackie tossed Dianna her baton, which dropped to the ground as it was hard to catch while you were performing a weird dance like routine that was meant to both keep your chest covered while also covered both the front and rear a little more to the south. "Oh for crying out loud, grow up Dianna, nothing we haven't seen before..... Besides you're more dressed than I am." 

"You're not dressed at all!" Dianna countered back.

"Wu doesn't seem to have a...." 

Clang​
She had tossed Wu's staff to her while saying this, when it hit her right in the face, Jackie's point was lost..... To say the least. 

"Get yourself together." A bit frustrated, Jackie grabbed her newest crewmate by the the shoulders and gave a violent shake.

"Ah be gentle Jackie-sama, I'm still a virgin."

"......."

"......."

"Alright, ravage me if you like."

"......."

"......."

"Let's......Let's just go." Ugh, this must be what it's like to have a Winter in your crew. 

Minutes later​
The opposing forces kept increasing in numbers the closer they got to the deck of the airship. They took it as indication that they were heading in the right drection but as they burst through doorway that stood in their way they were greeted with a rather......... Surprising sight. 

Not as many guards as there had been below but a couple of them gave a feel that they would be a serious challenge to defeat. But the most eyecatching thing was on the main deck, a large spherical pool of some sorts was filled by a dozen or so women. All dressed in a similar fashion to the Jackie and Jackettes gang. The pool was filled by what seemed to be mud, and all of the women were groaning and struggling as the mud seemed to be groping the whole lot of them at the same time.

"My lady, a couple of new additions have raced towards you it seems." One of her officers chuckled as he pointed out the guests. 

The mud in the pool seemed to lessen it's hold on the poor concubines and started to gather together, eventually taking on the shape of probably the only woman could out butch Wu Konga, the angel like wings didn't make her any more feminine. 

Introducing Cera Rainmaker. Skypiean pirate captain and owner of the Mud Logia. Though starting out her pirating career with the ambition of becoming the Pirate Queen, these days she's far too distracted by her daily grope sessions with her collection of concubines.

"Oh my, aren't you three just irresistible." Several hands formed out of mud were formed and then launched in the direction of the Wreckers trio.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 5, 2012)

*[Where in the World are the Wreckers??]​*​
[Fang Vs Mud? >.>]​

Her, Jackie, left eyebrow slightly rose as the rather Amazonian woman produced a plethora of vile muddy hands in which to ensnare her and her crew with, this was the first time she had gotten to see one of the fabled Logia type fruit users. Or that it what she believed this woman was. It was her father long ago which first spoke of the Fruit type, but it was Larissa back on Atlant which had reawakens those buried memories.  “I hope that this isn’t all you’re capable of doing.” the words trail almost harmlessly and Jackie easily evades through the oncoming attacks, dancing as if she was a graceful ballerina and not the first hand of filth touched her. Though the same couldn’t be said for Dianna and Wu, those two are caught by the deliberate move. Poor Dianna was too concerned with people turning her to eye candy and Wu… well she was too distracted by Jackie while she danced to notice the hands and is too snapped up by the movement. 

 “Oh for the sake of the Code!?” is shouted and a large smack echoes across the deck and Jackie draws a hand down her face in frustration, were these two even going to help?  “Daddy always spoke of keeping good company.” is almost lamented while one of the Amazon’s cohorts attempted to sneak up on the Wrecker Captain. Now she could have used her awakened CoO to counter this assault, but the perfume that this woman with wings wore was so strong and appealing that even a numbskull like Kai would have smelled her coming. A second violent crack echoes across the deck of the flying ship, followed by a very girly ‘UHHN!?!’ A flash of crimson explodes form both sides of the Amazon’s head as teeth and snot hit the deck, eyes wide and whitened the large lady hits the ground like a sack of potatoes.

 “The nerve!”, the words are heavy and a very un-lady like. Not that Jackie would call this freak show a woman.  “She was my favorite vassal.” is stated as Dianna and Wu are lifted into the air, and both begin to squirm and turn red in the face, a light moan escaped Dianna’s lips as the pair is groped repeatedly.  “With her ruined I guess one of you’ll have to take her place.” is stated, but as she finishes Jackie is nowhere to be seen,  “Where”;  “Did I go? *NO* one but _*ME*_ does that to my crew!” now wither or not Jackie meant it to sound as it did is quite unknown. But what is known is what happened next, another thunderous crack echoes across the deck of the mammoth flying ship and several of her guards mouths hit the deck as their Captain skids across the wooden surface of the vessel. They had never seen Cera forced from her ring much less physically hit. 

Both Wu and Dianna are dropped,  “Oh thank you Jackie-sama, I knew you cared!!”, but are quickly surrounded by Skypians pirates as their Captain slowly starts to pull herself from the deck.  “Guess it’s been a while since you’ve felt pain. Is it a good memory?” a smile crosses Cera’s lips though even as she is taunted.  “I love feisty playmates.” ~

[On the Oerba]

Jackie Junior slams back into the deck of the ship with a thud, “Owwie!” it cries as Grim impassively looks up into the clouds.  “No use can no go high enough.” is processes as he scratched the guard that covered his mouth. “Magic Melons-sama and Jackie-sama may need us, think!” is screamed as the small monkey franticly bangs on the hull of the much large robot.  “Me have idea, may hurt though.” is stated while a large hand wraps around the small simian android, “You’re not going to throw me again, are you?” is asked.  “No, me fire you.”… “WHAT!” is screamed as Grim pulls his large double barreled missile launcher form his leg.  “No objection? Good.” he says even as J.J. claws for his life to get free. In the next instant Grim has him tied to one of the large rockets and pointed to the sky,  “Oda speed.” 

-IGNITION-


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
Helen swam rings around the _Red Rose_, gliding effortlessly through the sparkling blue water despite the five hundred pound weight vest she wore. Hawkins leaned over the railing of the ship, shaking his head in wonderment. "So this is a part of her training huh?" he asked Fontus. The shark fishman was perched atop the prow, closely monitoring her progress and on the watch for any nearby ocean going predators. "Yes. She's still quite slow but has improved dramatically in a short span," he replied. 

"I dunno. She looks plenty fast to me already,"  Hawkins replied. Then again he wasn't the resident fishman.  

"I'm going to take a little detour!" Helen called out.  

Fontus nodded. "Fine but don't-"

Suddenly Helen rocketed away, kicking up a spray of white water over the deck. "...go far," Fontus said with slumped shoulders as she disappeared over the horizon.  

Helen lost herself to the endless waves, every monotonous stroke, briefly leaving behind all her troubles and ambitions, her failures and successes. Had she been more focused she might've detected the three fast moving  figures approaching her from below. They exploded out of the water, snaring her within a heavily reinforced steel net. Helen cursed aloud in a fury, but her struggles only served to tangle herself even further. She caught sight of her captors, three fishmen, each one uglier then the last. The largest one, a hammerhead type fishman with an eyepatch over his left eye, sneered at Helen. "Now this is a rare sight. What's a human like you doing swimming all alone out here?" he exclaimed. 

"Looks like she wants to be a fish!" sniggered a goldfish type fishman with bulbous black eyes. 

"You'll all regret this. Just wait until we get on solid ground," Helen swore through gritted teeth. 

"She'll fetch a pretty penny at auction I think," the Hammerhead fishman declared. 

Helen's eyes widened.

_Slavers!_ 

_Once upon a time in Shabondy...
"MAKE WAY! MAKE WAY FOR THE CELESTIAL DRAGONS!" 

The crowds parted as the long procession of golden knights and standard bearers made their way along the main avenue. Helen walked between the knights, head held low, trying to ignore the faces of the kneeling commoners, feeling as always like the proverbial fish out of water. She wore a sleeveless emerald gown, bringing out the color of her green eyes, her long golden blond hair falling in ringlets about her shoulders. Her attendants had gushed proudly that morning about how she was the most beautiful maiden in all of Mariejois. Not that she cared. She hated all of it.  

Balthazar pulled up beside her, riding upon his lumbering human mount, a pitiful shell of a man who had once been a proud pirate captain. The pig faced little nobleman smiled at her. It did nothing to improve his looks. "It seems I will have to purchase a new mount. This one is getting rather lame and old. Perhaps a fishman will suffice." 

Helen glanced at the old pirate, the suffering in his eyes. Suddenly she felt sick to her stomach. "Oh do cheer up my dear Helen. Would you like a mount of your own to ease your delicate feet?" He snapped his fingers at a burly knight. Obediently, the knight descended onto all fours. Helen shook her head and walked on in silence, filling her mind with thoughts of swordplay and the legendary duels of Alfonso Knoxx. When they reached their destination she was brought firmly back into reality. The Shabondy Auction House stood before them. 

"I almost forgot. Today is the day you buy your first slave isn't it Helen?" Balthazar asked giddily. "You must be oh so excited." 

"That is one way of putting it," she muttered dourly. _


----------



## Vergil (Sep 6, 2012)

*Knoxx*

He was going to go in his little rowboat and take a nap but the offer of free drinks….shit, not even he could turn that down. Drinking was his only vice remaining – he wouldn’t do drugs, partly because syringes weren’t strong enough to pierce his skin and also because he never cared for them. Women…he loved them. Emphasis on the past tense. His wife had made him hate anything with a vagina. Helen Swann excluded. He liked her but more because she was one of those Mio type women that came along every once in a while and kicked ass like it should be kicked. It was more respect than attraction. 

So that left booze and it took him a freaking age to get drunk these days. His body seemed to get stronger when it took a beating, which also meant his liver was like steel – though no doubt it would catch up to him. Hopefully not though, he was dying by the sword. No other way. And here stood…or rather fell before him, a young long haired nitwit. Ah…he was ok. 

“Long hair? I tried it once, more out of laziness. Couldn’t be bothered cutting my hair so I let it grow. Was fine until it got in my face and I got a sword in the gut. Short hair all the way. I suppose if it’s set in concrete then it’d be fine…” he said.

Knoxx watched as the young man struggled to his feet. Few weeks of that and he should be able to cut steel at close range. Long range was an entirely different matter though. Knoxx looked at the sake presented to him and gulped it down, then put down the bowl, took the large bottle got up from the chair.

“Thanks for the drink kid. Should help me get through the day. Let me tell you one thing though. You told me not to die before you got strong enough to duel me – You got some stiff competition there. Helen Swann, Shin Yagami and Vergil. These three swordsmen and woman are dangerous – all for different reasons and they could get to me before you get the chance. You better train and train hard. There’s change coming, a big change. Don’t get left behind.”

With that Knoxx dragged his ass back to his rowboat, with a bit of a hum on his lips. Funny, he hadn’t hummed in a long time.


*Vergil.*

What was it that Dante used to say? “Now the party’s getting’ crazy?” Such a phrase seemed fairly apt in these particular circumstances. His suspicions had been correct though the extent of the change in spirit could never have been predicted. Williams had gone utterly berserk. Fitting, Vergil thought, for this crew of insane pirates to be lead by such an unstable creature. And that’s all Paulsgrave was now – a rabid creature, driven by instinct and rage.

The woman, Gwen, is knocked with such force that she is sent through the ship and onto an island. Incredibly, it seemed that she was not dead. The behemoth stood, towering over Vergil with an arm pulled back ready to strike with an uppercut. The only thing the swordsman could do was to absorb the hit as best he could. He relaxed the muscles in his neck and rolled with the punch. 

The fist met his jaw and his neck snapped backwards, looking as if he had been decapitated. Hawthorne’s modifications had once more served him well. The added flexibility that they added, meant that he did not die from the impact, the force though was enough to send Vergil flipping into the air and for his world to go black for what he assumed was a second as his brain rattled unnaturally in his skull.

He had apparently crashed through the deck and was in the sky looking down at the ship. Vergil felt nothing, as usual, devoid of the emotions of shock, amazement or fear – all he saw was the logical need to put down or incapacitate his former captain. His mind quickly dismissed the possibility to control him. He doubted that there was a force on Earth that could, even if he were of sane mind.

Vergil cushioned his fall by using the sails and the ropes and landed on the deck, which was getting torn up like paper. Their only hope was to somehow take him out toget…

Before the thought was completed a massive fist tore through the deck and grabbed Vergil by the ankles. Williams popped out through the ship like some hideous Jack in a box and was going to fling him out to sea. All the swordsman could do was to alter the trajectory, by attacking the ground he stood on, making him lose balance and have him thrown towards the island as well. 

The white haired man, was not appreciative of being treated like some rag doll, yet the gulf in power between not only him but the combined efforts of all the remaining Ravenbeards was substantial. Vergil skipped off the sand, through a tree and finally his momentum halted painfully via a large boulder which now had a crater in it. He was close to where Gwen had been tossed, as calculated, though the woman barely paid heed to him.

Vergil slowly got to his feet and brushed himself off. “Clearly this situation needs to be addressed.” He said mastering the art of the understatement.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
And So It Begins - Snake Arc

---

Edo arrived to the museum with a bright smile on his face. All the preparations had been done beforehand, and he was determined to win this challenge. The Crimson Lady didn't publicly accept it, as predicted, but he was almost certain she'd show. After all, her pride as a thief was at stake. And even if she didn't care about that, a Kaitou Kid heist was the perfect setting and time for her to sneak a jewel or two into her pocket.

A familiar white triangular shape flew across the sky, as crowds gathered outside the museum in a desperate frenzy to see the elusive phantom thief. The Marines were slightly pre-occupied with the crowd who had gathered and trying to restrain them to be able to send their full forces into capturing Edo Phoenix.

"_Perfect._" Edo observed. "_In fact, it looks like even more showed up to see the Crimson Lady..._" Reaching inside his pocket, he produced a smoke bomb and released it, exploding inside a cloud of pink and purple as he jumped down into the crowd, disguised as a Marine. 

Hiding his face with the typical cadet military cap, he sneaked into the museum through the chaos. 

"_Phase one...complete._"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Interruptions​*
Darius drank beside him, recalling the names. Wait, a woman? He didn't duel women! It was one of his very, very few personal rules. If Knoxx fell to her it'd completely ruin everything! Rising from his seat next, after taking one more swig, he followed Knoxx and was struggling under the weight, until he heard a weird noise going off. Was that a sick dying dog? "Whelf, whelf" announced the deep voiced grainy barking. Darius' right eyebrow jerked up as he wondered what in the hell the dog wanted. 

A spear with dog legs trotted ahead, its sharp tongue hanging out of the side of its mouth. It lunged, suddenly, soaring at Knoxx. Causally, Darius snapped a sword sideways, to block off the flying spear. It banged against it, the vibration rattling the dog with a mighty recoil.

"A dog spear..? The fuck..? Anyway, not in my presence, fucking mutt. You need to go through me.. to get to the old man." Darius calmly stated. He was panting, and breathing shakily, but still looked as if he was having the time of his life.

Robert Coal stepped out from one side of the road.. and Gorira from the other. Gorira didn't recognize Knoxx in the dimly lit lightly fogged dock area, and threw his head back, laughing. Suddenly, he struck a pose, saying, "Do not blame the Heavens..."

"Do not blame the Sea.." Robert continued, arms wiggling as he dropped down into a split, legs parted. 

"I won't blame you..." Gorira shouted, head lolling back, fists rolling in circles.

"...If you don't blame me!" Robert screamed, his mouth hanging open as he grinned insanely and held his hands up towards the heavens.

"I know it's scary, we're introducing something new though...~!" Gorira warned while striking a low set horse stance and wagging a finger.

"Come and witness, THE MAGICAL DUO!" Finished Robert, his arms spread with fingers wiggling as if he was the most fantastic bastard in the universe.

Gorira's pet monkey flipped into the center of 'The Magical Duo' with his cymbals clapping. The trio glowed so much with their excitement that their auras seemed to shine brightly in the night.

"...What the fuck?" Darius muttered at the end of it all. Dropping the weights, they hit the ground with a loud tremor, almost breaking through the sturdy boards crafted from the unique trees in the nearby woods. It made the ground shake notably, and sent the men, monkey, and dog staggering.

"We came looking for a challenge... and instead we find a half dead punk and his giant grandpa." Gorira laughed stupidly, a hand to his face as he watched Darius scowl while Knoxx walked off.

Robert ran forward, screaming out, "FUSION!" His 'fusion' was simply grabbing the spear and holding it up. 

"Fusion..? Idiot!" Darius blurted, annoyed as he punted Robert and his spear against a wall, both falling over.. unconscious.

"Not bad.. but.. don't think defeating Robert makes you special.. he's more for stealth missions.. I, however! Gorira warned, and struck his fists together, making a light boom. "Am a fighter!"

"Is that so..?" Darius replied, struggling to stay conscious as he smirked, his eyes sharper than the rest of his fatigued expression.

"..Fine. Let's get this over with. Challengers just keep popping up outta the wood works today." Darius said while rolling and popping his neck. Gorira charged him, quicker than Darius anticipated, and when he slashed.. Gorira dodged.. startling him further. Darius stepped forward and continued slashing, but each attempt was effortlessly avoided.

"Please.. I was gifted with psychic abilities from the heavens.. a chump like you--!" Gorira started while thrusting a fist, and was surprised when Darius blocked it with his sword. Gorira expected him to slide backwards, or for his blade to break, but when neither happened he looked confused. 

"Psychic, eh..?" Darius took a practice slash, and Gorira dodged it, effortlessly. He nodded.. his cut wasn't an attempt to slash Gorira.. but to get an ideal of his general range using the massive blade. 

Before Darius could perform another attack Gorira yanked his mighty fists back, and thrust the large hands forward as he bellowed, "GORRRRRRRRRR RIIIIIIIIII GOOOOOO RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" Wind slammed into Darius as if a blast was fired. Left flying backwards, Darius' back smacked against the wall, which cracked, and he fell to his boot covered feet.. hunched over and panting.. hair hanging in his face like a curtain lowered before the big show.

"Not bad.." Darius offered.. before snapping his blade, Celestial Edge, and holding it side by side. Immediately, Darius put a large portion of his speed into winding and yanking his body to and fro, body snapping and rolling in a way that got progressively faster. Wind got caught in the motions as Darius spun in a flawless pattern that grew quicker with each rotation.

"DRACONIC... _STORM_!"​
Darius finished his rotations with massive blades of wind repeatedly slashing forward at various angles, each set of claw like slices wide and slightly spread apart as they cut into Gorira. Gorira initially attempted to lunge away to dodge it, but was caught, which sent him flailing from the barrage of cuts and flying into a wall. A blood spurting with each impact, Gorira was struck again and again, the screeching wind dispersing outward after blasting burst that erupted against him continually.

When Gorira hit the boards.. finally... body bleeding.. Darius combined his sword, and slowly sheathed it onto his back. "Thanks for the match, Mr. Ape. I needed that."

"What's.. your name..?" Gorira weakly called out, his entire body aching as the giant cuts made him bleed steadily.. He looked as if he'd just been thrashed about by an actual living giant dragon.

"Darius. Darius K Hawk." Darius offered as he knelt and picked up the heavy weights Knoxx gave him. A look of tremendous determination in his eyes, Darius started forward, feet stomping as he made his way through the town.. unintentionally heading in the direction of Kai and Xanxus.

"...Watch out.. for Redd... he's... unstoppable.." Gorira warned.. before passing out, his face hitting the wet floor boards with a dull thunk.

"Aa," Darius causally replied, a drained look on his face as he marched off, soldiering on for what he anticipated what be yet another wild confrontation. He hoped his body would hold out, just a little bit longer, just.. a little.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Beauty is the Eye of the Beholder - Snake Arc

---

The Kaitou Kid maneuvered himself to the main room where Pandora's Eye was being held. It was a large, finely sculpted statue of an ancient Hero holding a sword, with the jewel encrusted in his right eye. The jewel itself was a large, oval shaped sapphire which had a special purple glow. Going by this specific quality, Edo figured this would likely be the Anthanos jewel he was searching for. 

He remembered when he infiltrated the museum before to set up the preparations, he also managed to eavesdrop on the conversation between the head of the museum and a Marine agent. According to them, the statue was pinned down by a large chain, and once the jewel was removed, a sensor would activate, and the entire room would be locked down so as to prevent escape. And...

Edo grimaced, looking at the night sky through the skylight. The Detective, Akechi Kogoro would come too. "_Dammit, why'd he have to come during such an important heist?_" The thief sighed, slightly exasperated. 

Sneaking around, he went underground again and encountered the same maze of lasers. "Pff," he scoffed, smiling, "I forgot they didn't know I came down here before. It's rare for me to use the same trick twice in a row, but..." Edo shrugged, and did the rope and kunai trick again, before reeling himself upwards.

"Indeed. I expected better of you, Moonlight Magician." A voice came from a dark corner of the room and Edo instantly froze up. Oh crap. The silhouette stepped out, and the dim illumination of the room slowly revealed him. Akechi Kogoro, his famous detective rival from since the start of his journey into the Grand Line. "I've been waiting for you for quite some time now, though." He checked his watch.

"So, what are you going to do? Cut the rope?" Edo asked, slightly worried. 

"No, no," Kogoro shook his head, "this is a duel, remember? Strictly one on one." He grinned and took out a circular black object and what appeared to be a mask.

"_Shit,_" Edo's eyes widened. "_Sleeping gas!_" Kogoro rolled the ball neatly below the lasers, towards Edo and moved his mask to his face as the gas began to release itself. Taking out his gun instantly, he shot a card through the air, hitting the mask off of his hand.

He dived through the sensors, activating them, but...the mask was far more important. He could deal with Marines perfectly fine. Akechi was a whole different story, though.  Lunging, he made his way towards the mask, but another hand went for it too. Akechi's.

"Not so fast, Moonlight Magician...!" Kogoro grunted.

[*Up Above*]

"Sir!" A Marine cadet ran to the head of the operation. A middle aged Inspector with greying hair and glasses.

"Yes?" He replied, fixing up his glasses. "What is it?"

"The sensors underneath activated! It appears that Kid has gone to attack from the ground! But, there seems to be some sort of...sleeping gas too?"

The Inspector nodded and took out a pipe. "That will be Akechi Kogoro. Leave it to him to take the thief out. We'll get him afterwards."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 6, 2012)

*[Even the Best Laid Plans, Ravenbeards]​*​
[Vergil’s Realization]​

 “Uhhhhh… @.@..”

[On Seirina] 

The pained groan that escaped the woman told Vergil that she was still alive; but that she was a little more worse for wear than he and as if to put an exclamation on the obvious the poor girl coughs up a dark crimson cloud of blood. With her own face being painted by her blood she starts to stir some more.  “F-feels a-as if-f.” is stuttered while she tried to pry herself from her back.  “I was hit by a seatrain.” is moaned as she rolled to her side. How she managed to hold onto the Ebony Sword was beyond her as she placed a trembling hand on the smashed chest piece she wore.  “You power of observation is staggering.” is replied, her red stained teeth flashing with each bite as she tried to pull her small frame back up to its vertical base,  “So, how do you propose to do this with a busted Vanguard, a swordsman and hopefully a Shadow Woman?” she asks figuring that the rest of the crew would be little more than kindling to the fire.  Looking while pulling herself to shaky knee she sighs,  “It’s just about perpetual shadow here, that means even If master Sabrina is able to steal his shadow, we can’t capitalize on that fact.” is grumbled as the rolling mist obscured any sun that may have been beating down on the island. 

[On the Maelstrom]  

* “Get out of the way you damned idiots!”* is roared and then promptly followed by a shuddering crash as another small portion of the ship is violently wrecked. Steelshanks is the next to witness the raw power that Williams has, * “And they said this fucker was dead.”* is bitten as he avoided another powerful swipe of the monster’s dagger like knuckles. * “He’s like any monster we’ve put down, regroup and assault from the sides.”* he orders taking command of the remaining forces that hadn’t scattered. Several Marines and a few Pirates gather weapons and surround the raging lunatic, “Thank the seas he isn’t as fast as normal” is stated as they played hit and run tactics, but it was quickly learned that these small attacks weren’t going to cut it, * “Alright you sea dogs prepare for a big push.”* he orders signaling a full on frontal assault. 

That would be a fatal choice though as the deck of the ship started to come alive and two former Marines are skewered and lifted into the rolling mist of the island as the Maelstrom violently beaches. * “Scatter and regroup!”* is ordered as Williams is tossed off balance and the group of pirates fire off in all manner of direction as the destroyed parts of the ship start to patch themselves. 

[Below Deck] 

Hawthorne pulls himself from the rubble he was in,  “Well, that went well.” is coughed as he dusts himself off, his master Sabrina stood across the way, a blank expression covering her face as she simply seemed to stare into thin air as if recalling a vivid nightmare, lovely is thought while he fumbled for a smoke. The other prissy him didn’t even object, seemed he too needed a fix of nicotine. The ship suddenly lurches forward as it beached throwing Hawthorne back to the floor and breaking his last cigarette.  “Oh, that’s fucking GREAT!” is yelled while he sat back up, for now the chaos above seemed to slow to a halt. Did Williams kill everyone already?  “So, Sabrina. What’s our plan on surviving this?” 

*[The Crimson Hand Vs The Moonlight Magician]​*
[Enter the Crimson Hand, Templar Agent]​​
 “So, have we found out anything on the Moonlight Magician?” is asked as a lovely face and icy blue eye reflects in a pane of glass. A small smile crept over her lips as she watched from above as the thief made his trademark entrance on his white triangle shaped glider made of little more than the cape he wore. “Yes m’am, it took some digging. But there isn’t a secret you can keep from Soundwave.” Is replied as a bald man wearing dark shades walked into the room, in his clenched fist a vanilla file is held, his many earrings shake as he hands it over to the woman in red.

Turning as smoke bombs flashed she takes the file,  “Know you enemy.” is stated with a venom laced tone as she opened it,  “As is suspected, this isn’t the original, seems to be his brat kid, shame the first Phantom Thief was a real charmer.” she mused as she rubbed her face. “Orders?” is asked even as Edo made his way into the building,  “Have you barred all the exits and tripped all Kid’s traps and toys?” she asks as she closed the file. “Yes, M’am, all have been done as asked” is replied as the file is handed back.  “Good, you and Ryko are free to leave, and be sure the burn that file.” she orders as she walked pass the man; “M’am!” is replied as she walked through the door he entered from.

[Upper Floor]

 “That will be Akechi Kogoro. Leave it to him to take the thief out. We'll get him afterwards.” is uttered as the door slowly opened again. 

 “Well, if the Great Detective has the Kid ‘occupied’ I guess that leaves you boys to play with me.” the voice is sweet and seductive and both men turn and are greeted by the form of a red clad woman, her facial features firmly hid by a large red brimmed hat.  “It couldn’t be.” the graying man muttered while reaching for a weapon. “Sir?” the grunt asks as he too started for his weapon,  “The Crimson Hand, but she’s in the new world, this has to be an imposter hired by the Phantom Thief.” is replied while he pulled his pistol free.  “Negative Hollow” 

Both men gasps as smoky apparitions wrap from the woman’s body and fire toward them, and then pass through them. No physical harm is dealt but the effects are immediate.  “I-I don’t deserve to live.”, “I’m little more than a messy stain on life.”

Both men continue to bad mouth themselves with a powerful sense of depression as she walked pass them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Alula Kain

The Crimson Hand, Templar Agent 
Hollow Lady


 

 “It’s high time I put this rivalry to rest.” she quaintly says with a demonic smile~

*[Dark Tides on Dock Island, Unnamed Crew and Darius Hawk]*​
[To the Cross We’ve Sworn]​
Knoxx pauses just as he is about to leave the Island of Dock, a large vessel heads into port just east of his location. His eyes flash in recognition. He didn’t quite know who they were, but he had seen the cross that the ship bore on its sails. And it never boded too well for the place they made port. He was half tempted to stay just to see what happened, but then again that’d been a pain and he had places to be as he never liked to stay in one place for far too long.  “Don’t die on me kid; I’m counting on you to be one of the people that can kill me.” he states with a dreary tone while pulling with a powerful stroke on the ores, his little boat skids to life skimming across the ocean with speed and power, though Knoxx himself didn’t exert near the force that should have been needed. 

[Aboard the Palamecia]

 “We’ve reached Dock Island Special Commander Striffe.” the ogre known as Sinbad states as a tri-anchor is allowed to splash down, those sharp aqua eyes cut from a book, and a gaze that could cut is given,  “Gather the crew.” she orders while tossing the book on her small cot of a bed.  “Aye.” 

[A few Minutes Later, Above Deck] 

 “Is everyone here?” is asked, which is accompanied by an impatient rap on her weapon after a quick head check, Sinbad signals that all the important people are there. A grim smile briefly flashed across Samantha’s lips,  “Our orders are simple, we are here to retrieve a certain Tarot Woman, and anyone that stands in our way, we’ll let the gods sort them out if there are any.” after a brief pause she turns her head to the small island port.  “Any Questions?” is asked, but these Templar are trained killers, they knew what to do.  “Good. Raphael you keep the Marines busy, Jezebel you keep the ship.” Aye is replied to the commands as the husband wife duo part ways for a short while.  “Sinbad, you take a core of Templars and hunt down Xifeng, Kill any that oppose you.”,  “And you Captain?” is asked, though it was obvious.  “That’s simple, I’m going to go and make sure Kaiser D. Winter doesn’t get involved.” ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 6, 2012)

UC

Dock Island

Kai and the mindless ones

On one hand the newest addition to Xanxus' army of mindslaves was a great addition, he wasn't all too familiar with the kid but he had been pointed out that this was a rookie that had amassed quite the bounty over the last couple of months and with that Devil Fruit of his Xanxus could get a lot of use out of this halfwit. The only problem really was, there was no finesse to him. He was smashing down as many mindslaves as buildings and local authorities that were trying to respond to the commotion that was going on. 

Things were going smooth for Xanxus, as him and his strong arm followed the path of destruction his army laid out in front of them. The kink in plan came in the form of Kai's most difficult opponent ever obstructing his path. It wasn't that giant horned and black wooled dog, it was actually right behind it. 

"What are you doing you idiot!" Adora wasn't quite aware that Kai wasn't himself, actually she was under the impression he was just doing random and destructive things like usual, there was no sense to the brat's actions. 

His behavior really wasn't that off from usual, and Mr. Tinkles her loving companion was growling at him as much as usual. It was really the army of enslaved villagers with Xanxus and Hyde at the rear of their troops that seemed off to her. What was Kai doing with these people?

"Hey stop it already!" This was getting way out of hand, it seemed really like this all just pointless destruction for the sake of it. She didn't think too highly of her not so secret admirer but he was better than that. He just stupid. A pig. A glutton. A drunk...... Ok maybe she was getting carried away but he wasn't evil. 

With Kai slowing down and staring blankly in her direction, she wanted to step closer to him but mindslaves had started to pass by him and more than a couple intended to attack her. Mr. Tinkles, who's strength and ferocity better matches it's appearance than it did his name, jumped in front of her and was giving a good fight against the overwhelming number of attackers.

"Ah!" Adora clutched her head, hot burning knifes seemed to have stabbed her in the head. 

"Hmmm, my power had no effect on her." At the other side of this battlefield, Xanxus sighed as the most notable obstacle to his goal was out of his reach. " Storm brat, kick it up a gear and take care of that floozy as well." 

"Wait!" Her eyes got big, simply staring back in disbelief. Did he just call me a floozy, the nerve of that guy! "You're an asshole!" She yelled back. "Don't be calling my no floozy, I'm a lady!" To close it off she added. "That's why you're in a wheelchair!"

"....." That was cold, even Xanxus looked visibly hurt. 

"Too far?"

"Kill that bitch, kill it with lightning!"

Mr. Tinkles was starting to get overwhelmed, but Kai still just stood there. 

"I said kill that bitch!"

Adora had it all figured out now, that pain in her head. Those zombie like attackers and Kai being uncharacteristically quiet and not offensive..... He got brainjacked son!

But Adora had a secret weapon, Kai's peabrained head was hers to play around with. Mr. Tinkles needed help fast so she had to break Kai from that hold Xanxus had on him. 

"Kai baby, I need you to snap out of it!" She began. "If you do, I will get you your favorite drink and all the bacon and peanut butter you want!" She swallowed hard as she built up the nerve to sweeten the deal some more, she didn't actually intend to follow through with the next part but all was fair in love and war, and this situation was most definitely war and she needed to lie to get Kai back to himself. 

KRAKA-THOOM!​
A multiforked bolt of lightning blasted the swarm of mindslaves that were converging on Adora and her sidekick. 

"Eh?" IT had worked already. Kai still had that dumb look on his face, but this was the one he always had. If you're a moron, odds are you generally have a dumb look on your face. "Hey I was still going to offer my body and what not....." She mumbled to herself, she was a bit peeved. Not that she was going to make good on her promise, but it would've been something of a compliment if her beauty and seduction saved the day. Instead of bacon and peanutbutter...... Hey she was still a woman, she liked being complimented every now and then!

"OOF." Kai had helped Mr. Tinkles on it's feet again and then picked up Adora and slung her over his broad shoulder. "Alright babe, let's get to the ship." He had actually started walking away already and it wasn't until a stunned Adora finally snapped out of it and started beating on his back while yelling. "Focus you idiot, that guy is a threat!" That he stopped.

"Who?" He turned around, noticing for the first time the army of mindslaves and the duo of Xanxus the mindcontrolling Shichibukai and his giant brainless henchmen. 

It hadn't quite dawned on him how grave the situation was, or what the situation was to begin with. But while you had this bunch of notorious pirates on one end of the love struck duo of Kaidora, on the other end a mysterious figure approached. The blond marshall had found her target, he was together with that little girlfriend of his and something that looked like a Rottweiler had raped a sheep and birthed this giant monstrosity. But what was more interesting was the presence of Xanxus. 

"A Shichibukai here?" Unusual, but she was not worried nor did it change her plans. She had read the Templar report on the recent activity in the New World. Xanxus had gotten his ass kicked not that long ago by Khan and had fled back to Paradise, the sad excuse of a Shichi should be no problem, he was probably still licking his wounds from that earlier ass whooping.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

In over your head​*
Anyone that knew Darius knew that he wasn't the luckiest guy in the world. If there was a shitty situation roaming about, nine times out of ten, the long haired swordsman was likely to find himself smack dab in the center of it. Today just didn't seem to be his day. He was tired, sweaty, and he finally stopped bleeding but had lost more than enough blood to kill a lesser man.

Thunder boomed and lightning flashed in the distance. What..? There wasn't the slightest hint of a storm brewing.. no strong wind.. no storm clouds.. nothing. It confused Darius, but he marched on nonetheless. The townsfolk had their weapons and were emerging outside now, providing a slight cover for Darius to weave his way through the crowd with. 

He noticed the mindless people were.. dispersing, that, or unconscious. He cut off from the outskirts of the conflict with Kai, to venture down an alley. One became many, and the frustrated swordsman soon found himself lost. "Where in the fuck am I?" Dock Island was small, but it was put together like a damned maze once you go to the back alley area.

Eventually he bumped into a hooded figure. Darius was unsure of who she was, but she seemed to be in a hurry. He arched an eyebrow, not knowing the mysterious woman and not _wanting_ to get to know her.. but as he approached some figures appearing to pursue her.. he foolishly drew his sword. "Hn? Oi, can I kill them?" Darius asked, back to back with the woman after passing her, his eyes gleaming with bloodlust.

He had no clue how powerful these pursuers were, or if they would completely crush him, and if you were to ask the violent moron he'd tell you the obvious truth.. that he didn't care.. that, or that his body deserved to be crushed then. A dashing grin spreading, Darius waited for the stalkers to get closer, slowly saying, "Aerial..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 6, 2012)

[Where in the World are the Wreckers??]​
Mud wrestling and monkey missiles​
Things got a bit hazy and a romantic sound track started playing shortly after the phrase  ?Did I go? NO one but ME does that to my crew!? Was uttered.

It played over and over in Wu's head as she imagined lying in a pool of mud while Jackie was groping her to death. 

She was still half out of it when the Skypiean pirates surrounded her and Dianna. Who was equally as distracted and useless as the mud treatment had made it even more uncomfortable for her. It was like she stepped into the fantasy of a perverted man, or Wu! The mud was thing, but in her vulnerable state she felt violated by that mud logia that was creeping all over her nearly uncovered body. She shuddered at the thought of it.

Both were in no position to fend of the incoming attackers, but a loud explosion and a violent shake of the massive airship caught the attention of everyone on board. 

Seconds before​
*"Aggggh!"* J.J. yelled out in fear as he was rocketing towards one of the engines of the air ship. He could do nothing but use his metallic oversized arms to shield himself as he crashed through it and his improvised mode of transportation exploded. He was lucky he was so durable, as the explosion catapulted him trough the machine and a smokey and slightly smoldering J.J. appeared on the other side and flew over the main deck. *"Magic Mellons-sama!" *He was about to pass the main deck and plummet gain but Jackie leaped towards him and with use of her staff, which he grabbed on to, she managed to pull him towards safety.

*"Oh thank the great monkeyman in the sky!"* He was hugging his mommy tightly, the realization that he was in the sky made him wonder of the monkey god was somewhere near by but before he had a chance to search the clouds for sign of this deity, he was pushed down on the ground and flattened by a gigantic foot. Was it the monkey god stomping down on him!?

Well it was a somewhat monkey like being, but Wu was no Monkey god. "What did you just call me!?" 

The ship started to pitch forward, it could no longer maintain lift and was starting to crash. They had maybe 10-15 minutes to do something before they would crash in the ocean below. 

The danger they were in snapped Wu and Dianna out of it, and just as they prepared to start kicking ass instead of covering or lusting after ladyparts, the two Wreckers were attacked. A pair of guard chiefs came at them, both at the same time. The fact they were so wonderfully synchronized probably came from the fact they were twins. Alvara tried to bodyslam Dianna, but she rolled out of the way just in time. Wu was grabbed from behind by Betta, but managed to use her staff to pry herself loose and jumped back to put some distance between her and her attacker.

"This body belongs to Jackie-sama, didn't you hear her say that only she did the groping of her crew!" Jackie's word was law after all. "Oh and also so that you know, I don't like ugly fat men touching my frail physique." Her size and muscles didn't really match the frail physique she claimed to have, but that wasn't the only thing that was off here. Alvara and Betta were females actually, the two twins were probably the ugliest, ogre-ish, hair women with a pair of wings out there but they were most definitely women despite the fact that it wasn't their boobs that stuck out the most on their fronts, it was their guts. 

Their battlestances were probably the most disturbing things about them though. Not their braided mustaches. Well it was probably a close tie between the two. The fact they took something of wrestling stance while their out stretched hands were groping the air between them and the target was rather unsightly as well. 

"We are black belts in the martial art of Hentai Wrestling, every part of your bodies will be grabbed, fondled and twisted into submission by a our delicate but potent fingers."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 6, 2012)

*[Dock Island Deadlock]​*​
[To the Cross We’ve Sworn, Pt. II]​

[With Xifeng and Darius] 

Xifeng paused, her hurried step halted by perhaps the most idiotic question to come out of a mouth that didn’t have the name Kaiser D. Winter plastered all over it. Her light pink eyes cut to the man that now stood back to back with her. The killing intent that not only swept over his form was solidified in his wild determined eyes. `Shit` Xifeng is torn as she bites the curse off under her breath, with her ability to read into the future and past being hampered by some off the chart power she is left with just her own deductive abilities. A skill she never had to hone nor have used since her early childhood. Under her hood her face twists to a confused scowl and she brings a thumb to her mouth. Biting down on the nail she cuts a glance down the alleyway, what she sees is far worse than she thought. Sure she expected some of the Templar Knights to have picked up on her trail, but not that brute. Sinbad with a thunderous shout enters the alley.

 “Hey, card girl get your little ass over here.” is barked as armor clad knights swarmed around him.  “Do as you wish, if you don’t value your life.” is stated quickly as she starts to make haste further down the alley leaving Darius to fend for himself. She wasn’t a cruel woman, she just knew the odds and the look that Darius had. The one of determination that couldn’t be negotiated with, the same look that Kai often had in the face of adversity,  “Didn’t ya hear me? I said get over…”,  “Aerial Arc Missile!” pulling on both his twin swords Darius cuts into the wind producing two identical cutting wave attacks of wind. Two hapless Knights that happened to be in the path chosen are cut by the unseen force, a crimson sheen of blood seeps pass the silver of the armor and they collapse to the ground. Their blood pooling around them, as they lay motionless.  “Oh, what we got here? A tough guy who you think you are?” Sinbad rhetorically asks smashing his large mechanical fist in his hand.  “Name’s Darius K. Hawk, and I’m going to be the strongest Swordsman in the world.” is replied as the heavy weighted cloths he was wearing is dropped to the alleyway. 

 “That wasn’t a real question.” before Darius realized it Sinbad had covered the distance between them and now towered over him, that grimace could peel paint, if the foul breath didn’t first. Did this guy know the meaning of Tick-Tac? The breath aside, this dude was too close, with a hop the young swordsman does a backflip,  “Aerial Whirl Wind Massacre!”, the attack was precise and on the mark, but Sinbad was just that bad, the metal arm fires out and catches the swords by the middle of each blade, a moment latter he is slammed off the ground reopening the wounds that were just beginning to heal.  “Shit..” Xifeng stopped just shy of leaving the alley when Darius attacked, he was just like Kai and she couldn’t leave him, she’d never forgive herself,  “Queen of Swords.” under her red cloak a small crown etches across her forehead while pulling her head to the side her cloak falls from her body and she pulls her doctor’s attire away revealing her combat clothing.



 “Two of Swords.” why was she helping? She couldn’t say, but as two swords martialed in her hands she went on the offensive just saving the brash swordsman from a stomp that was meant to kill him.  “Bitch, you’re not supposed to fight back.” is growled as he blocked the attack with his arm.  “Got any bright ideas?” is asked as even with her advanced ability with the Queen of Swords card, she is poorly matched against this monster of a man. ~ 

[With Samantha Striffe] 

Sam pulled her attention from the man that sat in the Wheelchair, him being here was little more than a passing surprise. His power and ability were almost a joke to the people she rumbled with on a daily basis.  “Kaiser D. Winter, I’ve come her to relinquish your head from your body.” the words were harsh, stern and quite to the point though it wasn’t the threat that got Kai’s attention it was the well fitted clothing over his favorite lady parts,  “I think I remember you.” is uttered, though it wasn’t Sam’s face that he was looking at. Sam merely rolled her eyes while she propped her hands on her hips, the Blazefire Saber jarring violently in the motion. It was Adora that got the point; this was the woman that they had met in the maze back in the Blues. Not only did she slip pass the robots without being noticed she alone beat down Wu and her group and the Game Hunter Lynch with seemingly little effort. 

 “Did you just say you were going to take his head from his body? He is my most promising puppet, you’ll do no such.” Xanxus declares, a hand pointed high to the sky, at first he tried to control Sam, but much like Adora his ability had no effect, in fact unlike Adora Sam wasn’t even fazed by the attempted takeover.  “What is it with these people and resisting me, I’ll just smash you then.” he smirks as he controls the  behemoth of a giant from the sidelines pretending as if he were the beast he swings a massive hand down to indeed just smash her. Sam sighs, thrusting a palm up she blocks the massive paw with an open palm. Her hand traces up the massive paw and she wrapped her fingers around one of his massive digits. It looked as if a baby as trying to grab a grown up’s finger, just on a more ridiculous scale. With a snap of her wrist she slammed the behemoth to the ground, a swift kick skids it back to the sidelines.  

 “Anything else Xanxus?” is asked, those aqua blue eyes cutting a hard stare through him, he hadn’t felt anything like this since crossing paths with Khan.  “N-no, we’re leaving.” the Warlord had little interest in facing down someone that reminded him of that monster. As the giant stirred the Pirates leave Sam with Kai. Adora bites a nail, what were they going to do?”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

An unbreakable will*​
"Hn..?" Any bright ideals? Him? Darius rose slowly, blood pouring steadily, giving him an almost eerie experience. Even with his body looking as if a wild animal got on it and beat the ever loving shit out of him.. he stood. "We could kill him," Darius offered, either not getting or caring about his overwhelming disadvantage. He was either clueless, or just that ballsy.

Pointing a sword, Darius said, "Hey, asshole. How much of you is metal? I think I'm going to cut you up and find out." Grinning wickedly, he crouched low to the ground.. and then sprung forward, eyes narrowed as he steeled his concentration to enhance his senses. It would push his reflexes to the absolute limit, and if he was lucky, he'd earn an opening for the Skyward Dragon Claw. 

Sinbad was skilled, though, and he knew being too obvious would backfire, and so Darius randomly slid his boot covered foot and circled him in that mode.. waiting for his opening as he skidded in a low spinning motion. Immediately Darius spun upside down, as if about to kick, but launched himself into a dizzying rotation, wind blasting as if his blades were helicopter choppers.

"Whirlwind Massacre~!"​
Darius declared, unsure of how it'd turn out, but the sharp wind from his attack split out, cutting deep into certain crates and denting trash cans in the alley, sending clothes on a clothesline flailing, and dispersing against either wall. He wasn't sure how it'd turn out, but Darius needed to get the man off balance.. even if that meant attacking like a wild man.. which was, of course, his general course of action.

He had no clue that Xifeng would be assisting him, the topsy turvy whirling bladed attack his body performed would make for a decent distraction, however. He wasn't sure what was going on, and didn't see himself as a hero or even get involved for some noble reason. He just saw a bunch of assholes chasing someone and wanted to cut them up. This, however, was a blessing in disguise.. if he survived this.. Darius intended to become stronger, if not a little. Yet, regardless of his ambition, the young swordsman had not clued in to just how in over his head he'd gotten himself.. all for the sake of Xifeng, whether he was aware of it or not.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 7, 2012)

*TFIJ *

Shin and Sendo walked behind a strutting Gumiko and pushing people aside with her cane. Setsuko was also getting well into the pimping role, though the behemoth behind her was having issues. 

“Whit te fuck are ye lookin’ at, ye long haired…”

“Kenneth!” Setsuko snapped in such a fashion it reminded him of his mother. Even Sendo got a chill and it wasn’t even his name.

“Come now boys,” Gumiko slapped Sendo’s ass with the cane and pinched Shin’s causing a strange shriek to come out of the stoic swordsman, “look like you want to be sold.”

“But we don’t…” Sendo said drooping his shoulders slightly which resulted in another red welt appearing under his garish garments.

“Confidence young man!” she said twirling her cane, “even if you don’t have it, pretend you do!”

She had a point. Gumiko was normally such a sweet girl (an innocent troll but a sweet girl nonetheless) and now she was the epitome of confidence. It wasn’t something Sendo was used to. He had always just been himself and things had worked out for him but now he had to sell himself; Make himself more appealing to the opposite sex so that they could complete their mission. After reading her file it was clear that the woman they were trying to take down deserved it. Sendo sighed and thought about his wife,

“Ah hon, I’m sorry….” He said and stood up straight and put on his ‘sexy time’ face. Gumiko caned him, “Ow! What the hell? I’m trying!”

“With a rape face? Stop that! Jeez, you’d make women run a mile. How in the hell did you get married in the first place?!” Gumiko said as she looked at the forty something year old man as his shoulders drooped down again. “OK you’re doing good. Just keep it up. Here, these’ll help – but take them off when you meet the client.” Gumiko took out a pair of sunglasses and popped them on his face. Sendo actually felt a lot cooler (as Gumiko expected he would). Such a simple person, she thought and smiled.

Shin on the other hand looked like he was about to give birth. He was sweating a little (mostly due to the red pvc) and was doing a strange breathing exercise to calm himself. “Ok you also look like a rapist. Um…” she tried to figure out how to get the best out of him.

“Keep focused on our goal Shin. Don’t worry yourself about the details – our mission; our duty is to the marines! We will bring justice to these parts and take down the tyrannical monster. Are you with me soldier? Then find your zen spot and go attract some ladies!”

Whether or not the speech worked, she did not know but she hoped it did. The clients were coming and all three were stunning. Gumiko and Setsuko walked up to them and ‘sold’ the three men to the girls who looked at them indifferently. They nodded and Setsuko came back,

“Sendo you have the blonde, Shin the redhead, Kenneth you have the Brunette. Good luck.” Setsuko said and pushed them towards the waiting females.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 7, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

Clash! Showdown in the alley!*​
Blood dribbled down his face in separate paths as he slowly stood, a look of absolute calm on his face. "Hey you gun armed slab of shit. Where in the fuck do you think you're going?" He was panting with harsh breaths, his haggard appearance unfitting of his stubborn courage. Upon speaking, and even in his wrecked state, two things remained stable.. no, unshakable. His grip on his blades.. and the haunting glare of his eyes.

_Darius! Guts will only get you so far!_ The nagging of his Sensei in the marines plagued his ears. Fuck that! That was all he needed! Darius dashed forward, his eyebrows furrowed. His speed lessened, even if slightly, but the man didn't seem to care. Instead of striking Sinbad, as he might've expected, the swordsman slammed his blades down hard.. his herculean strength used on the uniquely solid alley ground instead. A resonating boom sounded, as the alley trembled with enough quaking force, he hoped.. to make the man stumble.

Twisting, beautifully, Darius separated his blades at the last moment.. twisting rapidly. He unleashed his typical Whirl Wind Massacre, but revised. Instead of holding the sharp end horizontally, he positioned the flat ends outward to produce greater wind force. Ducking, Darius unleashed his technique when he was close to Sinbad's legs, again, this time unspoken as wind blasted upward.

It was an attempt to free Xifeng, he might notice, with the blasting skyward geyser of wind. If all of that wasn't enough to loosen the man's grip, combined with the rumbling ground, he hoped this final bit would be.. he stopped spinning in time to transition into a smooth clipping motions with his blades, performing a swift 'Snip' at the man's forearm in hopes of freeing Xifeng. When had it become more about helping her escape than killing his foe? Darius didn't know. He still hadn't realized just how in over his head he was, nor did he realize that assisting her took him even further than his natural limit.. if he did, he'd deny it.

If Sinbad caught his eye, though, that glare so absolutely pissed off in the depths of it showed that absolutely nothing short of death would stop him from attacking. Not if he continued to hang on to his captured target.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 7, 2012)

*Vergil*

What strategy indeed. Vergil stood on the beach with the woman as he looked out towards the ship, his hand firmly on Yamato’s hilt. The ship was being repaired by Williams as Williams tore through it. There was probably a deep metaphor that could be used to describe such behaviour, but the swordsman simply chalked it to a mad person being himself. One may as well try to reason with the wind.

“The ship is part of Williams and is still surrounded by the thing that could incapacitate him; sea water. My proposal is to sink the ship. If he makes attempts to repair it, it will drain his stamina, if he doesn’t he will be forced off of it. Most likely he will come to this island, after which we can engage him in close combat, which is our forte. Then with Sabrina we may have more of a chance to defeat him than we currently do. Assuming she isn’t already dead.”

Vergil said this though wondering if his abilities were a match for the berserker. He would certainly need Sabrina’s help and having them all separated was not an acceptable battle strategy. Gwen’s emotions were clearly mixed over the last statement, though Vergil paid it no mind and concentrated on the task at hand.

His left foot planted firmly behind him and an icy breath escaped his lungs. As was usual he did not announce his move – such childish behaviour served no purpose. Yamato snaked in and out of its sheath several times at a steady rate, focusing on rear of the ship. A cacophonies of dull booms were sounded as one after the other they slashed at the ship, which took in sea water in the lower decks. The ship repaired itself but the assault continued and more water flooded in causing the giant ship to slowly become unstable.

There was a roar from within the ship that could be heard from the island. 

“I think you made him angry…” the woman said

“Good. Emotions cloud judgement.” Vergil said not relenting in his attack of the ship.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 7, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Abscond - Snake Arc

---

Edo lunged again, this time more desperately. The gas was quickly spreading, almost to where they were right now, and he couldn't afford to lose this. "Dammit!" The thief shouted, before coating his arm in Haki. With a slam on the ground, the floor beneath the detective cracked slightly, making him slightly unbalanced. Seizing this chance, he grabbed the mask and put it on.

Taking Akechi's jacket off, he put it on himself and fixed his hair, before opening up the ceiling onto the floor above. With a creak, the tile opened up, and the gas burst out. The Crimson Hand saw a silhouette appear through the gas, moving slowly before revealing himself.

"10:50 pm, on Tuesday," he said in Akechi's voice, removing his mask, revealing his clear blue eyes, "Kaitou Kid has been captured."

The Marines and the Inspector blinked, before the spell the Crimson Hand cast temporarily dissipated, and was replaced by cheering and roars of celebration. Straightening his tie, the Inspector got up and coughed, before: "Men! Enter the basement and apprehend the thief!" He barked.

In a thunderous movement of footsteps, the men charged off, still cheering, leaving the Crimson Hand, the Inspector and Kid alone. "How did you do it, then?" The Inspector inquired curiously, walking over to him.

A grin spread across Edo's face. He reached into his pocket and produced a small switch. "Quite easily." The thief said, pressing it. Two small pipes came up from his back, along with a piece of fabric which quickly inflated into a balloon shape.

Leaping into the air, Edo landed on the statue head and threw off his disguise in a quick clean movement, revealing his trademark white uniform and grin. "I didn't." He sat on the head, wrapping his legs around the neck so as to make sure he didn't fly away. "Ah, Crimson Lady?" He acknowledged, arching an eyebrow and popped out the Pandora Eye. Raising it, he shone it under the moon's light but, nothing. "_This isn't the right one._" Sighing in disappointment, he pocketed it and released the statue, before floating up, waving to the Inspector and the woman with a wry smirk.

Raising his card gun, he shot at the glass skylight, bursting it open and raining down glass onto the museum room while he continued to fly into the air. Once out of line of sight, he released the balloon and let it fly off into the distance as a distraction, while he activated the glider and flew to the nearest building. 

Little did he know what would await him there...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

This`s what happens when your greed takes over your soul

*" Damn, where the hell did he go!? "*

A voice echoing throughout the forest located in the outskirts of Candela Town in the Grand Line. The man whose voice was heard was carrying a rifle, it was a well maintained weapon, the owner most likely was experienced with it and actually may have some kind of expertise with it. He had long black hair reaching centimeters below his shoulders, a scar on his left cheek and a tattoo of two knives on his right arm; he looked to be in his 30's. His name is Guru-n'-gus, a well recognized pirate with a bounty above 70 millions; this person was the second in command of a pirate crew called " The Rough Revolver Pirates ". Being fair, Guru had more experience, was stronger and had better qualities as a leader than the actual captain.

But why was such a man in the open forest? The answer is easy, he wa slooking for _him_.

" heheh, I knew it, not even this guy is on the same level as the godly me! "

Yes, just as it should be assumed, Van Slayer was, once again, in the middle of a mess. The thing that led him to this situation wasn?t something strange, at least not when you?re talking about this nineteen-year-old young man whose dream is to become the greatest sniper of the world. Just like always, the gunner was drinking in a bar his cockiness caused a fight with a couple of pirates that he defeated basically hands down; he didn?t even drew his gun nor his knives apparently.

As soon as Slayer knew about some names and even more the reward on their heads, the guy thought it would be right to play Bounty Hunter just for this one...Wrong choice. A little skirmish with the captain of the Rough Revolver Pirates ended up as a quick win for the spiky haired gunner, however, it didn?t keep the rest of the crew to go after him and try to get his head. And that?s why now, now he is hiding ehind some bushes awaiting the moment to come out and defeat the older man.

*" Found you! "*

Before he knew it, a blade was going after his head from his right side.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2012)

UC

Dock Island

Kai and Adora

The unknown and the cross: Wrath of the Thunder God​
Could it be? Kai recognizing someone he had spent less than months of frequent contact with? He had been giving her a good look over, the expression on his face indicated that he was either trying to poop or really trying to get something out of that peanut that was his brain. 

That shape, the size, the spacing in between, the rate they rose and fell in pattern with breath and the way they jiggled because of that and other movement. He had all this data stored in his imposing memory banks, this was no U.P.B (Unidentified Pair of Boobs) the breast savant had seen this all before and if mammary served him right, this was mystery boobs from...... That place...... With the robots..... Or were they goblins? 

Adora was freaking out while all this took place in Kai's mind with the speed of snail riding on a turtle. Xanxus? As in Xanxus the Shichibukai? O.K. not only did they just get into a situation with an actual warlord of the sea but the sight of this latest challenger scared him off! The fuck did that mean for them? 

"Look Sugar Tits." Hey, he didn't know her name he had to address her with something. Funny how it always came back to tits with Kai, he was a deep, sensetive and complicated soul like that. And a fantastic lover as well but was that neither here nor there. "If you're quick about it you can enjoy the whole package, not just the head..... Wait second...... What kinda freaky sex stuff did you intend to do with my head?" Well it was probably an a great achievement on his part, how many people did not instantly shit themselves when Sam announced she wanted their heads? But that's about all that was positive about this, instead of being concerned on how decapitation could possibly have a negative affect on his pirating career, he was focusing on why she wanted his head and Kai's mind instantly went to why all women want his body, parts or all. 

"You know I've got all kinds of funparts and sexy moves to my disposal, no need to aim so low and just go for the head so......Agh!" He was smacked in the back of his head by Adora. His moronity broke her out of the scared to death genjutsu she was trapped in.

Because of the severity of the situation she didn't even make a futile attempt at raising him and to teach him some better manners. At this point instilling the fact there was more to women than their boobs was placed on the backburner, they needed to get out of here. 

Sam had enough though, she knew enough about her target that she figured she could take advantage of the plethora of flaws he had and take him out with a minimum of effort. The girl and his stupidity would be key here.

"Boy." She had moved with blinding speed, seemingly out of thin air she suddenly manifested in the gap between Kai and Adora. Her back was to the chef, her hand on the hilt of her Blazefire Saber. "At this point I will only take your head, continue with the nonsense or try to struggle and your girlfriend will suffer the same fate." 

The shock of it all caused Adora to stumble backwards, tripping over herself but before she even landed flat on her but a flash of light and the rumble of thunder struck and both Sam and Kai were gone. 

In the blink of an eye had had tackled and pushed Sam and himself through a building and it all happened with such speed and force that they were far away from Adora and the town by the time Sam broke free again, the momentary surprise because of the suddenness of it all had been pushed aside real quick. The skill and the experience of the woman allowed her to get out of that dangerous situation with surprising ease and grace. 

Clearly the strategy hadn't worked out, instead of leaving him open for a killshot Kai had reacted with surprising speed and power and made a lunge for her.

Mid flight, she had pushed off her tackler and used several jumps to dispell the momentum she had picked enough so that she could slide to a halt. Kai crashed into a hillside but exploded out of it fast enough, a rain of grass and dirt showered down on the area. With eyes glowing brightly, blond hair and golden lightning crackling across his skin Kai stepped back into view, he had snapped and entered that power up form he had unlocked during the Atlant battles. The Raijin Rampage had been activated.

"I fucking had it with all you motherfuckers who dare to lay hands on my Adora!" Never particularly concerned with his own safety, but the most recent of many threats on Adora's life had enraged him to this point. "I will kill every last one of you bastards!" He was going to make an example here, a stack of bodies that would warn anyone foolish enough to come after his Adora, that would reach the skies. A bloody throne for the Sky Emperor. 

"Twin Lightning Lancer!" He shot at her, with that same lightning fast speed of before. The electrified missile raced right at Sam, arms to the side as they pulled back to slam both straight trough the Marshall's form.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

This`s what happens when your greed takes over your soul

*" Found you! "*

Before he knew it, a blade was going after his head from his right side.

*Kachin!!*

The sound of metal clashing with metal gave away his location to the rest of members of the Rough Revolver Pirates. Van managed to block the weapon with his own thanks to his quick-draw. The six-shot revolver that the Slayer usually carries around hanging from his waist was now the only thing stopping the blade of the sword from separating his head from his shoulders. Even with the danger that such a surprise attack represented, his grin of superiority didn?t abandon his face; he was just playing around.

*" HEY!! HURRY, HE?S HERE!! "*

The man shouted to his comrades waiting for their arrival. With a sudden movement, the sniper pushed away the blade from his fire weapon, and then a rigt kick sent the poor background character flying a couple of meters away. The kick wasn?t really powerful however he put all of his strength concentrated in one point so it could take out his opponent with one shot. During these last months he improved in many things, among them martial arts. He managed to get a decent skill in hand to hand combat, however he knew that he was not a brawler or an actual martial artist but it would be of some help, specially against those kind of weak guys who in his eyes weren?t really worthy of going all out against.

" that?s what happens when you defy the invincible Va- "the brown-haired pirate instantly ducked just out of nowhere before finishing his sentence.

*Bang!!*

A bullet darted milimeters above his head before piercing through rock with ease...Rock with ease!! Van turned back to look at the person who just tried to kill him from behind, as he already knew, the one who did it was nobody else but him, the recognized gunslinger Guru-n'-gus.

" So you can use it too? No wonder you defeated the captain. Haki is what I meant. "

Was the statement of the older gunner as he was already face to face with the guy. Slayer smiled, he got caught immediately. He wasn?t a master at it, indeed he was just able to control it in a pretty basic level. but he was sure that he could use such a skill in battle. Maybe the fact that he dodged even before the guy would shoot was what gave him away. 

" Yeah, seems like you too. What makes me wonder why you are under the orders of that loser. "

The traveler replied without getting surprised at all. The rest of the crew was already surrounding him, meaning, if he wanted to get out he had to make a path himself. Guru ignored the words of the boy and pointed his weapon at him.

" These guys are no match for you. Let?s just do it face to face, brat "

" Alright, get ready to get your ass handed to you old man. That bounty of yours will be mine. "​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 8, 2012)

[Where in the World are the Wreckers]

[Impact in T-5 minutes and counting]​
The Ugly Twins VS Wu and Dianna, this possibly was the hardest fight the two Wreckers had ever had. It wasn't so much the opponents' strength, Larissa and Frankenstein were vastly superior to them when it came to that but it was the combination of it all. The airship was tilting over, the impending crash, the fightstyle of the Ugly Twins and just the Odadamn offensiveness of their appearances. 

The twins held the advantage for now, they were a lot better in synch than Wu and Dianna that were still getting a feel for each other.  Wu's enlarged staff strike bumping into the Electro Mag Rod tripped them both up, Wu getting shocked and falling as her muscles locked and the ship violently lurched to the right, Dianna being knocked off balance by the combination of the erratic shake of the ship and the force of that staff strike. 

*"Death by Erotic Torture: Double Team Style!"* The Ugly Twins went in for the kill, before Dianna and Wu knew it they were bound by the most horrifying and hideous shackles even known to man. For Wu it wasn't so much the grip on her throat, slowly squuezing the life out of her, that was alarming to her. It was a distant second to all that hair that was rubbing against her. All that braided air on the arms, back, armpits. 

Things were fairing better for Jackie, as she approached the mud woman in her transformed state, Cera had become well aware that the situation had become dire. The ship could crash any minute now, killing them all either through the impact or eventual drowning if they did manage to survive the impact.For DF users like Cera and Jackie the water landing would be a dead sentence either way. 

The harem mistress kicked it up a notch, at this point adding this delicious little thing to her collection had to be put aside for her own survival and of all that she had built and collected over the years. She unleashed a flurry of attacks. 

"Mud Spear!"

"Mud Arrow!"

"Mud Cannon!"

Projectiles of hardened compressed mud shot towards Jackie, who slashed and whipped her way through the assault on her way to get target.

"Mud Tsunami!" In a last ditch effort, she put her all in this gigantic mud slide attack that was supposed to encase and drown the zoan, while the ship was only seconds away crashing.

KA-BOOM!​
The hero of the day had arrived, a massive machine exploded through the center of the ship. OVRKILL had arrived. Using the engine parts that had fallen down from the ship, he had fashioned himself in a improvised missile kept with the flight parts kept together with bolts, duct tape and his own hands. 

The force of the explosion gave the thee Wrecker girls an opening. User her sharp senses Jackie located the core of Cera's being and a Color of Armament coated assault of claw slashes and razor sharp tail whip strikes tore the mudwoman to shreds. 

Wu and Dianna managed to roll out of the horrible death grip that was using a combination of body odor and pressure to squeeze the life out of them. The both grabbed hold of their weapons and suddenly it clicked, probably surviving that nightmare together had bonded the two women together in away few people ever are. Wu spun her staff around, enlarging it to the size of a school buss before using all of her considerable might to toss it down at the Ugly Twins. Dianna leaped after it and right before impact slammed her baton down on the sledgehammer, giving it extra force and a sweet little electricity charge to further increase it's lethality. 

The opponents all looked down for the count, but there was no time to confirm the kills. "Me get you out of here!"  Grim yelled out, with quite a risk he removed on hand from the thruster and held it out for the Wreckers. Wu used her staff to bride the gap between them and the air born Grim. Dianna, Jackie and J.J. all grabbed on to her and for like one minute it worked out great as they were air bound and on the way back to the Oerba but when Wu noticed Jackie was holding onto something very close to her fun parts she turned red, shrieked like a little girl and lost her grip. 

Things turned dark for a second, with some screams and desperate grabbing. The order of this human chain had shifted by the time it was revealed they were all alright, for now at least, and still heading towards safety and probably a bumpy landing. "

Grim was still barely holding on the engine with one hand and the staff with the other. Jackie held on to the other end of the staff, Dianna was cluthing her by the ankles and Jackie and J.J. were holding on to her. 

"Eh Dianna?" Apparently in the confusion something rather unfortunate had happened. "You.....Uh lost your bikini bottoms." Somehow they had actually gotten on to the monkey's head.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 8, 2012)

*Gearhart Island (North of Shabody Archipelago)*

It was dark on the lonely streets of of the lonely island's only town. The sun had gone down hours ago. Stavio stood, clad in a dark overcoat, waiting in an alleyway for his contact to meet him. 

_Earlier at the factory_

_The other three men had left, and Stavio was preparing to head out too when Volk stood up from his chair. *"Stavio."* He approached the window on the other end of the room. Stavio frowned and turned around. *"Do not fail."*_

Stavio sighed and was prepared to leave when he heard someone approach from behind him. A very tall figure walked into the alleyway from the street. Stavio simply looked the figure up and down for a moment, to make sure it was really him. "I trust you weren't followed." 

"Even if I had been, they wouldn't be alive." The figure said with a deep guttural voice. "I've heard a great deal about you. They say you're good at what you do. Perhaps the best."

"I wouldn't bet against me." The figure said nonchalantly. "Neither would I." After a brief silence, Stavio reached into his coat pocket and pulled out a group of bounty posters and handed them to the man. "These are the ones. The one we want is among them. Aside from the girl, you can do whatever you want to the others."

The figure flipped through the posters, then looked back up at Stavio with a vicious grin. "A D initial, eh? This should be interesting."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 8, 2012)

New World

Khan VS Bart​
"So cap, what did...." Marshall began, but Khan wasn't a man that thought things through. The ship was close enough and so with a leaping technique that had a lot in common with Geppou, the Yonkou made his way over the Fortune. Seconds after he landed on the deck, he was joined by his two present Division Commander. Marshall on his right, who was nervously rapping against the grips of her guns and on the left was Asura. The ever silent cloaked figure that had a mechanical gait  that reminded one an insect. Every movement made accompanied by a loud click or the grinding of gears.

"Bart!" He yelled out, he was getting straight to the point. "I demand repayment for the loss of my Division Commander!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 8, 2012)

*[Dock Island, the Unnamed Crew, Darius and the Knights Templar]*​ 

[The Bitter Lesson of Defeat]​
[With Xifeng, Darius and Sinbad]

 “Mother..”, this piss ant was now getting on his nerves in the worse possible way, you know like a gnat you can’t quite swat because of erratic flight and the boy’s blades were just as useless as they harmlessly rebound off the steel of Sinbad’s arm as he held the seer by her waist.  “If ya wanna die foo, I ain’t got no pity for ya.” is growled as the large man started to turn to Darius as he rebounded back to look for his next opening. He wouldn’t’ have to wait too long as Sinbad started to discard Xifeng like a piece of garbage. The motion he chose to take opened up the bulk of his body for an attack, and one that Darius had been trying to set up for this whole fight. 

 “Fuck this.” is mumbled while he quickly sheaths his twin swords, then with a deliberate weaving motion he quickly charges the much larger man in the hopes that his motions will make him a less viable target. It only took Darius the time that Sinbad started to release to the actual release of the vixen to get right up close and personal,  “SKYWARD DRAGON CLAW!!” and his heavy giant cleaver is pulled from its resting place and a final quick duck he springs and his entire mass is shot upward as he drug the weapon with him with all the force he could muster. For the first time this battle Sinbad is actually surprised and senses the danger that the attack held with it. A mechanical snap quickly relays and the large metal arm is brought between him and Darius. 

SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!​
The ear piercing cry of steel on steel rings out across the alley and the large weapon carves a gash into its opposition; a lesser metal would have given way. But this didn’t save Sinbad from injury as the pulsing wind off the attack cuts a split just above his left eyebrow and a crimson hue paints the air thinly as the larger man pushes the smaller back. As Darius stumbled away a large paw cups the injury, pulling it away Sinbad is confronted with his own crimson and rage courses over his features.  “Hammer Blow.” the utterance was low and solemn and Darius didn’t even get the chance to recover as a metal fist gut checks him and lifts him from the ground. A shockwave explodes from the young swordsman as he is propelled to the end of the alleyway in the next instant Darius carves out a small crater in the wall that he slumps to the ground from.  “When I’m done with you, there won’t be a piece left to identify you by!” is roared as the metal limb coats in electricity as it shifts to a large tri-barreled mini-gun. Xifeng shudders, the killer intent Sinbad exuded almost made her freeze, but if she was to escape with a clear conscious she’d have to save this fool too.  “Ungar Max!”,  “Two of Cups!” a card rockets from Xifeng just as the barrels start to spin and as the first rounds are sent downrange a golden chalice engulfs her as well as Darius’ broken form. The hail of fire tear through the large cup and rips it to shreds, but as it shatters Darius is nowhere to be seen and what is worse, Xifeng too has seemed to vanish as a cup slowly crumbles to dust behind him.  “Dammit” 

On a rooftop not too far away a golden chalice appears and as it topples over Xifeng stands over Darius as he tries to stand,  “Don’t be so foolish next time kid, they are not to be trifled with.” is ordered as she walked to the edge of the roof, to see if Sinbad had already picked back up on them. No the cost for the moment was clear. Turning back to Darius she starts to speak, but a sharp vision comes to her, someone must have hampered Sam’s control over her Haki, no doubt it was Kaiser. Which was ironic considering it was he that the horrid vision pertained. A cold sweat runs down Xifeng’s back as it ends and the image of death stood before her, * “This is the future you create by running.”* the raspy life forgotten voice states as the reaper fades her surroundings come back to Darius and the roof they now stood.  “Stay here, you’ll only be in the way otherwise.” ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 8, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Dock Island

"..."*​
It was rare that the snarky swordsman ever stood in silence. His body as shaky as his breaths.. as Darius stood on the ship.. looking seconds from fainting. His entire face as distant.. everything but his eyes. They were as sharp as ever. 

He wasn't quite sure of what happened.. and he was still disoriented.. but one thing was for certain. This woman, this stranger, saved his life.

Fighting back the urge to release a mouthful of blood, he swallowed the bitter fluid back, coughing afterwards. The ocean breeze was cool on his sore flesh.. it made consciousness difficult to retain. Bangs caught and tussled about, hiding his grim expression... 

He gazed at Dock Island.. wondering where she was.. was she on the ship..? On the island..? Somewhere else..? What'd she do..? He knew it was her, even without knowing.

Suddenly, out of nowhere, Darius finally collapsed.. dropping to his butt with a solid thud as his head sagged forward.

There was no way around it. He lost. His head hanging.. Darius wasn't sure what he was doing on this ship.. but he was wise enough to realize he just tangled himself into the mess of complete strangers. Finally, he fell backwards, his strong back hitting the floor boards with a rough bump. 

He was drained.. not only from the fight with Sinbad.. but the battle before that.. and the one before that.. and before that.. 

He'd lost so much blood at this point that dying was a high possibility, even for such a fierce and enduring masochist. Eyelids heavy.. Darius gazed at the sky.. bleeding all over the deck. _I'll find you... Death would've been easier... Now you've increased the weight on my back... another debt.. that I have to repay.. no matter what..._

The peacefulness a well earned rest offered him was blissful, and a momentary escape from a task more herculean than his bizarre natural strength. To become powerful enough to protect those close to him from anyone. To never lose again. Silently apologizing to the mysterious woman... Darius slumbered on the Unnamed Crew's ship.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 8, 2012)

*Mio*

Tiannas mouth was agape as Mio singlehandedly commandeered a pirate ship, took a bunch of supplies and ordered the pirates who had their ship taken around, and the pirates happy to serve!

Her goal was simply to get the angel pirates back. She would need them as she had shit to do. Currently they were on shore leave around the paradise section of the Grandline; and why not? Once you got used to the New World it was good to chill out and drink and womanise etc. Though the crew was older now and those days were behind them somewhat. They had matured, settled down as much as their burning souls would let them and planted their seed. 

The ship was flown back to Mio’s position and Tianna boarded the huge flying galleon and they set about flying the thing to the crew to pick them up.
First up, Mordecai and that damn bird of his. Could shoot the hairs off a flea's nutsack. Or so he would say.

Then BlackJack, the doc that had saved everyone's life more than any could count. Including his own, came from an ancient clan in the new world that could control every system in his body, to the point that he could stop a single blood cell from moving.

Next up, one of the most powerful devil fruit users in the world. Sound logia; the things that woman could do was nothing short of amazing - and she was still learning, such was the scope of that devil fruit.

There were others; the demon cook swordsman, the mermaid that ate the swim swim fruit and could swim through anything, and the photographic memory of the ship researcher. All of them and more assembled on the ship, around the massive table as they sat (somewhat) and ate/drank dinner. Tianna was clearly a little rocked at the bizarre appearances and personalities. One thing she did notice though, they were a lot older than the other crew…she still couldn’t remember them clearly….but these were men and women who had been through a lot but still carried the fore that a 17 year old would have.

“Theo’s retired. He’s probably had enough of you jackasses and called it time on his pirate career. That means I’m in charge. We are easily the best pirate crew and we have to keep our islands in the New World remaining under our protection. Bart and Khan can go suck the big one for all I care, but we will probably have to meet up with them and let them know to keep their damn hands off our shit.”

Mio was half standing on the table, tipsy but not wasted.

“I know you all have lives now, away from the angel pirates. Mordecai, you found yourself a nice red headed girl huh who will put up with that stupid mask and damned bird. BlackJack, you’ve opened up a hospital helping the idiot pirates who think they can deal with Grand line without strength. Cynthia, you’re going into music with your sound logia. All of you, we’ve all got more than enough money to do what we like and….”

Mio looked at the seat Tianna was sitting in. That was Dangil’s seat, though the young girl had no idea. “and we’ve all lost a great deal. I think we’ve deserved some enjoyment in life. The simple pleasures. I want you to not make the same mistake I did. I’m a mother of two and I’ve only held my children twice. I’m a widow that regrets not spending every waking moment with her husband.”

There was a silence around the table.

“As your new captain I’m giving you all one more mission. To find a pirate crew that can keep our islands from falling into the other idiots hands and to treat them how we would like to be treated. I see a few candidates around the world. Most of them are idiots but they have a good heart, the question is; are they good enough?”

“We start tomorrow to meet up with the Bart and Khan. It’s not going to be pretty and I will try my best to keep my temper in check and not start a war. No promises though.” Mio smiled. The crew knew all too well the quick temper and devastating after effects, but the lighting of her short fuse was always justified. One thing was for sure the meeting would be explosive. Probably in the literal sense.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 8, 2012)

*[Collision in the New World]*​ 

[Meeting of the Two Emperors, Bart and Khan]​
[Marineford]
History was in the making it wasn’t often that two of the Yonkou came face to face to supposedly talk and as with each time this occurred before the Marines tried to impede it, too little success. The Fleet Admiral has only three military arms to keep the peace with, and two Yonkou clashing in the new world didn’t warrant an Admiral, not with all hell breaking loose everywhere else, it has only been close to a year since they put that dog Rogers down, and with his dying breath he brought to light a grand new age of Piracy. Their plan had back fired and now their forces were spread ever so thinner, it was a miracle that they could even keep the names straight, much less what each sap sucker was wanted for. Worse yet he was needed more in the office these days to approve this or sign that and he could no longer go on those long fishing trips that he so enjoyed, and for just a moment he smiled as he thought back on those two that he had met in the blues, batman and man ape, as he couldn’t recall their names but hell that was fun they caught the biggest Seaking that he’d seen in years, it made a great light snack. But there was only so much time to reminisce as a static pop pulled the man’s attention to his intercom, his secretary’s sweet voice is the next thing he hears.

“Sir, Khan has made Contact with Bart.”​
The statement was simple, but its context was as dire as it could be, a meeting of Emperors always heralded disaster. The last time something like this happened it was Bart, not an Yonkou at the time, and Rogers that had met and Impel Down was almost destroyed in the aftermath  “Keep me posted.” is replied, he could only shudder to think what could happen now that their barricade had failed.. not that he thought it would hold Khan. ~   

[New World, the Fortune]

Khan’s massive shadow loomed over the smaller vessel for the instant it took him to land which causes the ship to violently pitch to the side threatening to capsize, but the Fortune had been through rougher seas and on more the one occasion had been sailed through the gapping maw of a maelstrom only to be the last ship standing. Khan’s two subordinates were next to join, the infamous Division commanders of the Sabertooth Pirates and as they looked around, Khan himself made it known why he was here, why not just cut to the chase. Marshall, Khan’s sharpshooter, was the only one to show signs of nervousness as she scanned the ship, in all she counted around seven Bart Pirates above deck, with about eight more life signs just below deck. Khan’s massive arrival hadn’t even spooked them as they went about their chores. Fifteen Pirates, that was it, all that sailed under the Bart flag it flabbergasted her how such a small crew with no Division Commanders could hold a territory just as vast as Khan’s, but then again this was the crew that ransacked Impel Down and killed an Admiral in the Process and that was before he even taken stake in the New World.



> "Bart!" He yelled out, he was getting straight to the point. "I demand repayment for the loss of my Division Commander!"



Twigg shook his head as the giant yelled like some wronged child as he leaned up against a barrel of apples, Ivy was even less pleased with the rudeness of the machine. Bart on the other hand was about as placid as he always was in the face of adversity. * “Loss says he, manure says I.”* is replied, the mocking undertones almost too subtle to pick up on as Bart pulled both arms over his chest, a small grin accenting his features. * “I would ask why be it you come on my ship with ne’er the request nor the proper etiquette of a man befitting the title of Yonkou.”* Bart pauses for a slight moment, and his eyes just squint as he thinks about the silliness of what he just said, * “But it not far be from the truth that you nare hold the Brethren Accord nor Keep to the Code.”* is followed, a deep scowl etched across his features at the thought of such disrespect to Rogers and the fallen Yonkou that he had known. 

* “This has ne'erto do with my ilk Khan, and ye sell yer mother’s skin for power. Sow not that lie on my ship, ye scrap the fine lady to yer right over that nervous twitch of hers.”* is stated as Bart pointed a finger to Marshall before he allowed his arms to fall once again to his side. * “Tell me Khan, what be the real reason you darken me door.”* ~

*[Where Were the Wreckers]*​

[Aftermath and Afterthought]​

Well, there she goes again. Dianna’s skin turns a deep blood red as she covered her most sensitive of areas and the most girly and high pitched scream one could imagine reverberates off her lips as she dropped to the deck of the Oerba with a constant babble of don’t look and give ‘em back you damned monkey. Jackie places her hands on her hips as the Lance of Longinus landed just shy of Dianna as she in vain reached for J.J. as he danced just beyond her reach. Another girly scream rocks the ship as Dianna realizes just how close to death she was, luckily the end that buried itself into the ship had already had its dials expended. She almost felt faint until she noticed Jackie as she walked up to Ovrkil, Grim as he now like to be called, like back on Atlant Jackie was butt naked, the lack of cloths she wore didn’t do much to save themselves in her transformed Monster state, and now she was walking around in the buff.  “So, was it your bright idea to shoot the monkey through the engine of that flying ship?” she questions while she firmly planted her feet in the deck as she looked up to the large machination. A large sweat bead, probably oil in the long run, forms on the back of Grim’s head and he pushes both his arms out as he bends down to speak with Jackie.  “Me no mean to shoot ship down.” is the reply, but Jackie wasn’t having any of it as the large flying vessel splashes down several dozen yards from them.  “Uh-un that isn’t cutting it, what possessed you to think it’d be a good idea to shoot at us?” 

The question was a good one, but grim was ready with his own retort,  “Cause throwing little monkey man no worked.” he states in a as of the matter of fact tone. Who knew machines could have a personality.  “Oh, so that made it okay to almost kill the three of us; you’re just lucky you got to us before we crashed into the sea.” is stated as she pointed to the ship in the distance as it struggled to stay afloat, the slaves that were still alive frantically trying to pump the water from the bilges as they filled.  “That no problem, me can swim.” is replied, though it was more akin to a walk with thrusters, but those were minor details to the large robot as he and Jackie continued to argue over the actions he took to ‘save/kill’ them. As they argument intensified, Jackie too started to use her arms as she half yelled. This yelling is what finally makes Wu come too, the thought of Jackie holding her so near still brought a redness to her face, but mayhaps she should have stayed out of it as she turned she sees Jackie in her full glory which causes her heart to race. 

It didn’t help matters that Jackie had gotten a little animated as she shouted as she started to jiggle… 

 “Oh JACKIE-SAMA!”​
Flushed almost as red as Dianna, Wu’s heart almost gives out. Collapsing to the deck it once again is lights out, and possible death by boobs… 

 “Oh for the sake of the code.” is bitten as Jackie cuts the argument short, this conversation is still far from over as she stormed over to J.J.  “Gimme.” is snorted as she snatched the bottoms from the monkey.  “Pull yourself together, and then get Wu to the medical bay.” is ordered as the bikini lands in front of Dianna who snatches it up as if she was an addict needing her next fix. After getting somewhat dressed, not that Dianna would call it that she grabs Wu by the ankle and starts to drag her to below deck,  “You better be dressed I don’t think she can handle another round of all you. Dianna yells as the door opens,  “Yes mother.” is nipped as she looked back to the ship half sinking in the distance.  “You want me sink?” is asked while his large double missile launcher pistol is pulled.

 “No if she is still alive, she won’t be coming for us. If she survived she’ll have to deal with all those slaves she’s gathered…” ~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 8, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
The Assassin - Snake Arc

---

"God I'm exhausted," Edo groaned, landing on a nearby rooftop and rubbing his neck, "I can't wait to get back to my room and sleep." The thief folded away his wings and made his way towards the exit, before his Haki alerted him to another presence. One full of malice. "I know you're there," he said quietly, stopping on his way to the staircase, "you can come out now."

"Indeed." The voice came, and a dark silhouette emerged from the shadows of rooftop. It was a man dressed in a black long coat with multiple straps, along with a creepy looking mask with three red orbs of light. "You caught me."



"Well aren't _you_ a creepy one." Edo commented. "A Templar agent?"

The man frowned and pressed his hands together in a prayer fashion. "*Surface speak, surface rise, surface real.*" He chanted, and a bright red explosion of light exploded, catching Edo completely off guard and blinding him.

"_A flash bang?!_" 

Slowly, his vision slowly returned to him. The man had disappeared, without even a trace of 'presence' left behind. "What the hell...?" Edo mumbled. And then suddenly a 'surreal' and ethereal sensation hit him as the ground around him began to turn into some sort of liquid and wrap around him. Edo struggled, pulling it away, but the liquid-ground was too strong for him. Slowly, it completely immersed him, covering his legs, and then...slowly, his face. Frozen fear lanced through his chest, his heart thumping against his chest vigorously. Images of his family and town being slaughtered filled his mind, and the thief began to scream.

"My devil fruit," the man spoke in a smooth velvety voice, "the reflect reflect fruit. Coupled with my special lights, it allows me to ensnare my opponents in illusions. The mirror isn't limited to just physical usages either," he grinned, "it works spiritually as well, revealing your inner most fears and manifesting them in your head."


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 8, 2012)

*Dock Island*

A bright set of lights went off above Ten and Dapper as they walked through the streets of the town, oblivious to what had just happened. Dapper could only stare on in surprise. Ten, on the other hand, knew exactly what this meant. 

As the light swallowed them up, Ten was at the helm, while Dapper lay on the deck of the ship, seeing the last of the lights disappear. He couldn't make heads or tails of it, but he felt something familiar as the light faded away. _"She sacrificed herself to save the rest of the crew. How illogical."_ Ten thought to herself as she approached the helm and began to steer the ship away from the island. 

As Dapper stared off into the distance as the island grew farther and farther away, he only now started to hear the screaming and waling of the other crew mates. Kai's eyes were swelled up with tears. Dapper looked around the deck, not seeing Xifeng anywhere. *"What...what happened?"* He asked as anxiety built up inside him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

This`s what happens when your greed takes over your soul

The tension started to surround the place, both the long-haired and the spiky-haired men were looking straight into the eyes of each other, they weren?t moving a muscle, they wouldn?t even blink as their orbs were trying to analyze the opponent before them. The older man had a serious expression in his face, he meant to go all out from the beginning; Van Slayer had a playful and confident grin in his face, but was aiming to go all out too since he learned during his time in the Grand Line that guys with " a name" were no joke but that it was what would make a fight exciting.

*BANG!*

The one to make the first move was Guru, the bullet reaching a supersonic speed rocketed towards the young gunner. Van jumped aside, he had a very good timing to the point he didn?t have to use his color of observation to see it coming at all; in a face to face battle his eyes were more than enough. Still in mid air, the Slayer drew his Hades with a speed marvelous speed.

" Bullet storm "

His finger pulled the trigger of his revolver at a marvelous speed, six time in a split second before reloading it as fast as he could and starting over again. Guru?s reflexes didn?t fall behind those of the guy, with ease the thirteen years old man dodged three of the first six bullets before intercepting the other three in mid air with his own projectiles only to jump back and avoid damage from the second pack.

" You aren?t half bad, this may turn into something better than what  I expected. " those were the words of the second in command of the Rough Revolver Pirates. Looking at the rest of subordinates he spat out an order " Get outta here, you?re in the way. " his statement immediately caused the crew to fall back and make space, though as expected none of them really left the place.

" C?mmon old man, you sure you won?t need help? "

*BANG BANG BANG!!*

Three more shots coming from the black-haired man provoked Van to raise his weapon and use it as a shield. The first bullet was easily deflected however the second hit the core of Hades and pushed back the gunslinger, he realized that the bullet wasn?a normal shot other way the first one wouldn?t have been deflected. This before the third one could pierce through his left arm.

" Shit! " he let out as blood began to come out from the wound, his smirk became bigger nonetheless." Dude, you?re tricky! One normal, one armored and one normal! Seems like I have to step up my game too heheh. "he stated and straightened his body before pointing his gun to his right and shooting twice.

Guru raised an eyebrow at the action of his enemy.

" I don?t know what you just did but, it?s rude to not go all out against an enemy. "

*BAM!!*

Something hit his left side knocking him down!! A sharp pain followed by blood coming out  from a spot near to his liver was his situation.

" You too old man, you know both types of haki and yet ya keep underestimating me. You may die if you keep like this. " Van warned, he wouldn?t like to take the life of that person just like that, indeed his only goal was to capture him.

Guru stood up and without meddling a word both gunners sprinted deeper into the forest without looking trace of their opponent.​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Detective and Assassin - Snake Arc

---

The assassin took out a dagger, gleaming in the silver moonlight and made his way towards Edo Phoenix, grinning. "It was a good run, at least," he said, "but, alas, you selected the wrong enemies, Moonlight Magician." He took a dramatic pause, and continued: "You know, I find a special irony in your death. The Moonlight Magician, famed for his appearance on full moons and using it to escape, is going to also die under a full moon." He shook his head and made for a lunge. 

_*Bang.

*_Before the assassin could cut into Edo's throat, a shot was heard as a single bullet hit the dark cloaked man's hand, deflecting the dagger and sending it sliding across the ground. "Hm?" He frowned, turning towards the still screaming Edo Phoenix. "I was not aware you had accomplices." 

"He doesn't." Akechi stepped out of the exit, exhausted and quite visibly strained from the effects of the sleeping gas.

"The great detective Akechi Kogoro? For what purpose are you saving Kid's life? Are you two not enemies?" The assassin asked bemusedly. "I'm simply executing him for you."

"There's...a fine line of difference," Akechi huffed, "between an execution, and simple murdering, assassin. Or...should I say...Crimson Illusionist." The detective grimaced.

"My, my. It appears that my reputation precedes me. To be known by the great detective himself," he takes a mocking bow, "it is an honour indeed."

"What do you want with him?" Akechi questioned, ignoring the bow and the assassin's taunting. "Tell me." He raised his gun. 

"Or else what, Kogoro?" The Crimson Illusionist smirked. 

"I'll shoot." He answered, and shot. The assassin smiled, having been ready for the bullet and dodged easily and gracefully...perhaps too easily. It was only too late when he realized the bullet wasn't for him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Caiso Island*]
Conclusion - Snake Arc

---

The bullet skimmed Edo's arm, but no blood. The assassin looked back in confusion, and saw that what the detective fired wasn't a bullet this time, but rather a dial, which had attached itself to the thief's arm. The air cackled with static and electricity for a brief moment, and then...

The phantom thief was out. 

In a daze, he checked his hands and feet, as if to see if the ground was still wrapped around them. And then he looked around, to see Kogoro standing at the exit with a smirk on his face, and the shrouded man from before. He stared, a look of surprise and confusion forming on his features. "A-Akechi!?" He frowned. 

The assassin grinded his teeth and leaped up onto the roof of the exit, long-coat billowing in the night wind. "You've interfered with the wrong people, detective. You are a nuisance." The Illusionist said and held out a single gloved hand, pointing and directing it towards where the detective stood. From his sleeve, a dark dagger shot out.

"*Don't screw around!*" Edo Phoenix roared and shot a Haki imbued card at the dagger, breaking through it instantly. He shot twice more at the assassin. The two cards flew past the sides of the wall he stood in front of, and three lines of thin wire glimmered in the light. "_Shit!_" The Crimson Illusionist tried to move out of the way before it was too late, but Edo was quicker, instantly tugging and binding him to the wall. 

"You have some nerve to try and kill me with a trick like that." Edo announced, standing on the air at the same height as the assassin and looking down as his cape billowed quietly in the wind. He turned around, and raising his gun, he trained it on the Crimson Illusionist and narrowed his eyes. "*Who sent you?!*"

"He's the Crimson Illusionist! An infamous assassin who utilizes illusions to ensnare his prey before killing them!" Akechi shouted.

"_A-assassin?_" Edo looked in surprise. "_Could it be...them?_"

The assassin looked down at Edo's feet through his binding and smiled, noticing the barely visible turrets of air being produced through the soles of his shoes. "Not bad, Moonlight Magician..." Two hidden blades protruded out of his sleeve and he swung his arms up, slicing through the wires and retracting them once more. "We shall meet again, Kaitou Kid. I will give you the victory this time..." He said, and then put his hands together again. "But the next time we meet, death will await you." A burst of red light emitted from his eyes this time, shielding him in a flashbang-esque fashion once more. Blinded, Edo and Akechi were both helpless as the assassin made his escape, a bass-heavy and maniacal laughter ringing in the air. 

The light began to recede, and vision returned to Edo and Akechi's eyes, followed by the sound of thundering footsteps on the staircase. The phantom thief grimaced. "_Dammit...I can't deal with all them right now._"

Akechi stepped forward and sighed. "As a...thanks, for saving my life earlier, I'll allow you to leave." He said, before adding: "Just this once." Followed by Marines appearing on the rooftop, taking out their muskets. 

Edo Phoenix grinned and wrapped his cape around himself, before seemingly disappearing in a puff of purple smoke. In reality, however, he'd just sneaked himself into the group of Marines.

*ARC END.*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 9, 2012)

??? - ???
Grand Line [*???*]
Epilogue - Snake Arc

---












In a dimly lit office, illuminated by only the two lights on the walls and the screen in front of him, a discussion of their recent encounters with the Moonlight Magician was taking place. He listened, but never spoke.

"What? This isn't the same Moonlight Magician we dealt with eight years ago?" Kaku asked, frowning confusedly in the screen. "How is that possible?!"

"I'm uncertain," the Crimson Illusionist admitted, "but though the changes are minor, there are noticeable differences between his mannerisms now and eight years ago. Along with the change in skill level."

"Eight years is a long time," Kaku replied, "and it's possible he's simply gotten rusty. After all, he disappeared without a sight for eight years..."

"It does not matter," the assassin laughed, "what's important is that I shall take care of Kid." He said, before closing his line.

"Tch, fine." Followed by Kaku.

The silhouette closed the screen and left his chair. He took the glass of red wine that rested on his desk and took a sip, before walking over to the window overlooking the great city. "*Soon...*" A sinister smile formed and he raised the glass. "*The world will be mine.*"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 9, 2012)

[Collision in the New World]


[Meeting of the Two Emperors, Bart and Khan]​
?This has ne'erto do with my ilk Khan, and ye sell yer mother?s skin for power. Sow not that lie on my ship, ye scrap the fine lady to yer right over that nervous twitch of hers.? is stated as Bart pointed a finger to Marshall before he allowed his arms to fall once again to his side. ?Tell me Khan, what be the real reason you darken me door.? ~

"I forgot how much that damned accent of yours annoys me." Very uncharacteristically the Yonkou took a minute to recollect himself. It was not often he had to fight that urge to just go and kill someone, because he usually would just do it whenever the urge struck him but even Khan had enough sense that a war on this scale would not be without an immense cost. But that on it's own was a weapon he could use, he did not care if the world burned....... Bart here with that pretty wife of his and a brat out in Paradise following in his footsteps, he might have more reservations.

"But you are correct." He continued." I have half a mind to tear little Marshall's fingers of and see if that remedies that Odadamn twitch of hers." The heavily burn scarred sniper's eyes got big and she froze up, that sure did the trick to remedy that audible nervous tick of hers but it didn't do much beyond that as cold sweet now started to drop from her forehead. 

"And while I don't personally give a shit about losing Alph, it's a matter of principle here.... Despite not giving a fuck about this code you speak of, It does not sit right by me that something was taken from me." The loss of a crewmate meant as much to him as the theft of his property, he would lose no sleep over it but to make a statement he would punish the offender with a horrible death. Nothing deterred people from trying anything like it as heads on spikes did. 

"So the reason why I darken your door is simple, I'm not going to waste my time seeking out your offspring, I can't even stand the sight of my own bastards...... I have a simple but fair offer for you, I will take the territories of the that pussy Theo, that should repay your debt and free you up to play house in your part of the New world."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 9, 2012)

*[Romance Dawn, Pt. II]​*
[The Eleven Supernova]​

[Holy City of Mariejois] 

Three heavy knocks come to a highly engraved door, when an answer doesn’t come immediately another set of heavy knocks threaten to knock it off its hinges. _ “Coming, do please be patient.”_ it is a meek voice, and the sound of shuffling feet can be heard scuffling across the highly polished floor that lay just behind the door. An elderly man finally comes into view; his greying hair is well kept and brushed back, his wrinkled face clean and smooth despite the weathering of time. He is slow because he is hunched over and broken thanks to many, many years in the service of the World Nobles. _ “Yes, how can the house of Wynn be of help?”_ the greeting was standard, though not a word of it could be taken to heart. But what stood before the aging butler is a man dressed in a sharp black suit, a crisp black tie tucked into his coat is adjusted and a sheen gleams off his dark glasses, he worked for the CP9. 

 “I’m here to see old man Wynn, Jeeves.” is stated as he pushed his way pass the man, _ “Sir, the master cannot be bothered.”_ the doorman yells as loud as his meek voice can command, but the agent cannot be bothered; his mission is of the highest of priorities, and he walks straight into the Wynn’s study.  “What is the meaning of THIS!” the plump noble asks a spray of food accenting his rage while he slammed his fist off a table, when his delicate skin bruises it only adds to his furry as he comically waves his arms while his many body guards surround him,  “You dare do anything, less you face the wrath of the WORLD!” he shouts. The guards in this situation are hapless in an instant the man dressed darkly is between them and Wynn. 

 “I’m here on behalf the World Government your nobility, but if I wanted to do harm. Well as you can see, you’d be harmed by now.” is stated as he hands a crisp folded letter to one of the men he stood around, knowing not to hand anything directly to one of the dragon bloods. With a bow he is as quickly gone as he had appeared.  “I’ll have his head!” is roared as he bounds from his seat and storms to the man now holding the letter. With his temper flaring he snatches the letter, within is a simple warning that visiting Sabaody, for any reason, until further notice was deemed too dangerous… ~

[Marine HQ]

Vice Admiral Bismark stands with his back to his freshly replaced door, his reflection is barely visible in the glass of his windows as he looks out to the distance while a nervous sweat ran down his brow and collected on his chin. His desk was a mess of scraps of papers, intelligences and most importantly a set of eleven posters that have been distributed to all major offices in the Grand Line and the New World, the set that was sent to the Blues will not reach them until the world is forced to take notice. 

 ‘We knew the world would not be the same. Few people laughed, few people cried, most people were silent. I remembered the line from the Hindu scripture, the Bhagavad-Gita. Vishnu is trying to persuade the Prince that he should do his duty and to impress him takes on his multi-armed form and says, "Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds." I suppose we all thought that, one way or another.’ ~ Robert Oppenheimer​
Bismark rubs his face furiously before turning back to his disheveled, littered desk.  “How long has it been?” he asks aloud to no one but himself. Once back to it he lays a hand on the stack of Posters as they are spread out, showing each picture.  “Just how long has it been since we’ve had a Supernova Event?” ~~

[Sabaody, Bounty House] 

A young hot shot Bounty Master is left in a bit of a tizzy as a CP9 agent left a large black envelope with him, and didn’t say a word. A stern grimace hung about the man’s face as he left. Leaving the young man with his thoughts and this package he simply departed. Only on his third day of work he is left at a loss, so he simply opens the package and is greeted with a large white poster. Stamped in red is distribute immediately and below that a warning that the following people was heading to Sabaody, or could already be there. Sweat visibly appears on his brow as he moves the warning, below it is several sets of eleven different posters, the first set is for his office as each picture of each Wanted is stamped with the word ‘Supernova’. 

 Pualsgrave Williams
Captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates 
Bounty: 321,775,000
*Special Notation, Wanted Dead*

Sabrina Allgood 
First Mate of the Ravenbeard Pirates 
Bounty: 298,855,000   
*Special Notation, Wanted Dead*

Kaiser D. Winter
Co-Captain of the Unnamed Crew 
Bounty: 225,655,000

Jackie D. Roberts 
Captain of the Wreckers 
Bounty: 224,480,000

‘Ladie’ Sinclaire 
Captain of the Noble Blue Pirates 
Bounty: 210,973,915

Helen Swann
Rouge Swordswoman/ World Noble
Bounty: 207,545,000
Special Notation, Wanted Alive ONLY

Vergil 
Swordsman of the Ravenbeard Pirates 
Bounty: 203,620,000

Obadiah F. Staine 
Captain of the Mask Pirates 
Bounty: 192, 549,999

Night Raven 
Ex-Marine/Rouge 
Bounty: 175,200,019

Van Slayer 
Gunman
Bounty: 150,000,000

Moonlight Magician 
Thief
Bounty: 150,000,000 ~~~ 

[Mariejois, Marine Compound] 

It had been a hellish two weeks an entire island had been sunk, a Shichibukai had been killed and a Skypian noble had been attacked. Mary, on her stay of duty here, took one of the losses very personal, that of the death of the Warlord as it was portrayed by a man that should have been dead, a scheme by her own hand and a blunder that she felt very responsible for. This was her last week here, but she actually planned on hanging around a little longer, her own choice for once. Behind her was Paul’s Wanted Poster, a large knife stuck though his forehead, she had told the Fleet Admiral that if Williams came to Sabaody that she would personally kill him. And with the manic on his way she now had the opportunity to make good on that threat. ~~~~

[Somewhere in the New World]

A lone figure walks down a statue lined hall, in the darkness its features are obscured by the shadows that surrounds it.  There is meaning in the walk as it blew through a cut ivory door. The room he walks into is just as dark as the hall he walked from, in front of a roaring fire a lone very large chair sits. Classical music plays as a visibly wrinkled hand sways with the melody.

 “Yes, what new do you have for me Knight Master?” the voice is subtle, but full of authority. The figure falls to a knee and bows,  “Primarch, the Yonkou Bart and Khan are on the move.” is replied, but the seated person doesn’t miss a beat while he waved his hand,  “That is old news child; tell me why you’ve truly come to speak with me.” the man knelling dropped his head lower.  “Apologies master, but its Victor we believe that he is getting ready to make his move.” ~~~~~


----------



## Vergil (Sep 10, 2012)

*Mio*

“Get out the lightning rods! Unless you bastards want to be fried!” The long metal poles came out, attached to huge capacitors, the resulting electricity would be used to power some of the comforts in the massive ship. They also sold off the electricity to others, making a huge profit.

Mio was pissed off as her hands gripped the custom made wheel (it was needed as there was more than one occasion where she tore the thing out). That familiar dark and chilling aura surrounded her, taking visible form and protruding out of her back, making it look like two wings. The name Dark Angel or Corrupted Phoenix were often used to describe her because of this, though the phenomenon was unexplained. It was thought that it was a version of the King’s Haki that had been shaped by her rage and resentment and not fully developed. Instead it developed in a bastardised way that was unique to the new Captain. 

The reason for her rage this time was because she could see what Bart and Khan were talking about. Her eyes read the lips and deciphered the electrical pulses in the brain. 

The ship hovered above the two casting a shadow over the pair and both looked up, astutely aware that the all seeing Yonkou had ‘heard’ what they had been talking about.

Still Mio wasn’t the type to simply barge into someone domain. She may not like the two bastards there but they had earned her respect. Protocol was followed and she was allowed to board the ship.

“Stay here. I’ll deal with this.” She told her crew before she slid down the rope. Her attire was a smart back formal dress, with a set of black leggings underneath, ensuring they didn’t get the panty shot. Though, even though a few of the pirates and Marines had described her as a ‘Milf’, it was less of a concern these days with the price of being older and being a Yonkou taking their toll on her looks.

She landed gracefully on the deck and walked up towards the pair.

“Use Theo’s territories as an appeasement? Over my dead body. You’re lucky I don’t declare war on the pair of you for your impudence.” She was visibly pissed. “Angel pirates are alive and well. I’m their new captain, though I figured you would have realised that.”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 10, 2012)

*[Talks in the New World]​*​
[A New Face to the Tired Talks of the Yonkou]​
* “Principle be a strange word fallin’ from yer lips, seein’ as ye have none.”* is replied as the much smaller Yonkou closed the distance between the two. With two heavy steps he plants his feet firmly in the surface of his deck, * “And speak not what be owned, less ye kno….”*  the Pirate Captain is cut off by a looming airship, speak of the devil and she appears,  “Sir, Lady Mio request permission to board.” Twigg relays as the Pirate Captain walked his ways, his sharp eyes roll while his heavy coat flapped in the wind as it kicked up; but after moment’s thought he nods and allows the woman to board the Fortune. He leans on the barrel of apples as Twigg motions up to the ship that she could come down. At least she had manners that befitted the rank she took up. With a light, graceful, thud she lands and she immediately makes her thoughts known to both Emperors. 



> “Use Theo’s territories as an appeasement? Over my dead body. You’re lucky I don’t declare war on the pair of you for your impudence.” She was visibly pissed. “Angel pirates are alive and well. I’m their new captain, though I figured you would have realised that.”



Bart pulled a plump green apple, his personal favorite, from the barrel as he allowed Mio to speak her piece, the look on Khan’s face as she arrived to stake claim to Theo’s territory was almost worth the price of her now rudeness on _his_ ship. Taking a bite of the apple Bart allows its savory flavor to appease his displeasure, least this turn to a blood bath. Then placing the fruit where he can easily return to it he turns his attention back to the two Yonkou that now made his ship their line in the sand. * “Listen now and understand completely the only thing standin’ betwixt me and yer pretty lil head is me respect for yer former Captain.”* is stated, the ire in his voice underscoring the control he was exerting to keep himself calm, while Bart was the most docile of the four Emperors he by far was the last you wanted to get angry. Though with even the restraint he was showing the spike in his King’s Haki was enough to overwhelm the lesser of the Sabertooths and Angel Pirates as they fall to the ground frothing at the mouth. * “Declare war if ye wish, but by me cursed blood ye not impede me integrity in thinkin’ that I was going to agree to his ‘deal’.”* is stated firmly. * “And as fer you.”* is angrily bit while a gnarled fingernail is pointed in Khan’s direction.

* “While I have no want for Captain Angel’s territory, I has no claim of it to give and since you’ve so plainly stated that you have no notion nor ambition to go after my Jackie, yer bargainin’ poster be highly dubious.”* is added as that hand dropped back to his side, his eyes now full of the rage that he was slowly working himself into. For the first time since Khan had landed, Bart’s crew started to show signs of apprehension. Which Marshall was quick to make note of. * “But, if ye want to broker an accord. I’m more then willin’ to make a deal over a debt owed.”* is stated, a calm rashness returning to his voice which makes the apprehension level of the rest of his crew drop substantially. * “Course, the nature of the owed need be defined, see I be in the knowing of something ye don’t.”* and as Bart spoke he catches a small black sackcloth bag tossed to him by Master Twigg. * “Mayhaphs it be ye that owe the debt Khan, to my seed.”* is stated as he dumped the contents of the bag onto the deck, with a loud thud and rolling clank Alph’s disembodied and charred head rolled to Khan’s feet.   

* “Does that not be the case Dr.?”* Bart asks as he pulled a hand to the air, it balls to a fist as his fingers rub together and snap loudly. From behind Bart the door to below deck opens, two figures appear, one being shoved by his shoulders. A disheveled and decaying man comes into view; his eyes full of pain are partially covered by his whiting hair as it sways with each forced step. The woman behind him, the resident Bart Doctor/Assassin, kicks him in the bend of his knee knocking him to a kneel beside Bart. * “Meet Dr. Montana Frankenstein. Pulled from the drink by a friend, save by me Dr.; Junko and sustained by me tainted blood.”* is stated as fingers wrap into his hair as Bart ‘showed’ him off to Khan, who’s face had progressively gotten redder.  “What’s your game Bart?” is snapped back as Khan too tried to control his aggression. * “I assure you, it be no game. See the good Dr. here is the one that worked with yer man there. He also knows of his mutinous plot.”* is stated as Frankenstein’s head is jerked from side to side. * “See, it be my daughter that stopped Alph, was it, from finding a super weapon ‘n’ turning it on ye.”**,  “Please don’t bring me into this.” Frankenstein coughs; he truly didn’t want to be in the middle of this wishing that Amadeus had let him drown.

 “Ye be the debtor Khan, but” there was always a but, and it was Khan that had brought this ‘but’ into light with his initial ‘deal’  “I do like makin’ accords.” both Marshall and Asura pause; even that jerky insect like motions that Asura went through halted. There were two things that were even taboo to Pirates. The first is leaving port without booze, but a close second was making deals with the devil, and Bart was notorious for his deals.  “See Khan, I be short a chore person cause my last has went on his own to make his own name and achieve his own ambitions. So to be frank Khan, I’ll trade the Dr. and the knowledge he holds on the rest of the mutinous among yer crew for her.” Bart states pointing to Marshall.  “N’ don’t be thinkin’ that ye can just pull it from him.” Bart adds while he pulled Alph’s brain from behind his back. ~~*


----------



## Vergil (Sep 10, 2012)

*Mio.*

It was going to be a long transition from Vice to Captain, that was for sure. She would be in Theo’s shadow had she decided to take over. Not that it would have been a problem, but that line…



> “Listen now and understand completely the only thing standin’ betwixt me and yer pretty lil head is me respect for yer former Captain.”



…that really, really pissed her off. The condescending tone and the fact that he wouldn’t attack her because of respect for Theo. Not respect for her, the respect that she had earned 1000 times over. 

She had of course seen what Bart said and was about to say, but also knew that when it came to the territories, there could be absolutely no budge and the stance had to be crystal clear. She had to stamp her authority to let them know that she was in charge and in that one sentence the idiot captain managed to completely humiliate and undermine her. Her ire was such that a few of the higher ranking officers broke out into a cold sweat, the same as they would do if any of the Yonkou were pissed.

Mio bit her tongue, holding back a wide range of expletives and a wide range of punches. For now. She was certain that Bart had felt the wave of displeasure emanating from her. Lord help him if he took pleasure in it. Mio's eyes scanned the brains of the two looking for the telltale synapse firing that would reveal all. 

Naturally he was in his right to be pissed, just as she was in her right. It didn’t help the already high tensions and the one who was the most likely to irritate them further was yet to give his riposte. Both pairs of eyes fell on Khan. The sky above them was dark and the storm that was above them was still present. All around them there was thunder and huge forked bolts of lightning, except for around the three ships, as if Oda himself was hesitant to throw a lightning bolt at the trio.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 11, 2012)

[Talks in the New World]

[The Wrath of Khan]​
?Use Theo?s territories as an appeasement? Over my dead body. You?re lucky I don?t declare war on the pair of you for your impudence.? She was visibly pissed. ?Angel pirates are alive and well. I?m their new captain, though I figured you would have realised that.

He recognized this woman, she had made many appearances in the major leagues of piracy that was the New World and though it had never come to a fight between the two, he had seen her at work and witnessed that what had given her the name of the "Corrupted Phoenix" 

"Chilling Rack" The particular Branch of D clan he sprung from had a well known difficulty with names and fascination with ladyparts that knew no bounds. Generally most women were remembered and adressed by a boob synonym together with something unique that was always the first thing that would come to mind when they saw this person. It was essentially their mnemonic device. Mio thanked her flattering nickname due to her chilling aura obviously, that even this being who was more machine than man could sense it.

"I do not give a damn about your Angel Pirates take them and do whatever you please with them, the territories of Theo are a different matter just being the whore of a Yonkou does not entitle you to them." He waved her off. "A Yonkou takes his title and lands, they are not passed along like a family heirloom at a whim." He explained that. "I do not recognize you as a Yonkou, so as far as I'm concerned there are only three of us who can lay claim to those lands and before* that beast *." Which referred to the seldom seen but widely feared and respected 4th Emperor of the New World."Jumps on them, I intend to take what I have right to, out of respect for Bart and due to the payment his blood owes me I came her to confirm we would cause senseless bloodshed over this matter by him staying out of the lands I would be claiming."

But that deal that he wanted to make, was not going to happen, that much seemed obvious. Because Bart's next words could've possible just caused a cataclysmic event that would set the New World ablaze.

Not only did he make a bold claim that one of his subordinates conspired against him but he had the nerve to propose the following.

?See Khan, I be short a chore person cause my last has went on his own to make his own name and achieve his own ambitions. So to be frank Khan, I?ll trade the Dr. and the knowledge he holds on the rest of the mutinous among yer crew for her.? 

A loud grinding noise, as if two massive slabs of steels were grated against each other. It was Khan grinding that what were his teeth. "Let me get this right." If the clenched jaw was not obvious enough, the  immense rage that was dripping from every word made it clear. "You claim a mutiny was conspired and I am to pay you for what is mine?" He pointed at the scrap formerly known as Alph and Frankenstein. "Those that plotted against me belong to me, but to add insult to injury you dare to barter what's mine for more something else that belongs to me!" 

"Do not be mistaken Bart, I am no bitch!" Despite all of his yelling and raging, he still had not moved from his spot and for the time being disaster looked close but was not about to hit the New World just yet. "Me not bothering to tear your spawn from limb to limb, stuffing her" Stuffing was his term for adding the technology that sustained him and his crewmates." And turning her into my bed warmer was a privilege I bestowed on you, I would've looked the other way with her offense and you would look the other way while I would seize Theo's territories." The removal of his glove, though to those of flesh and bone it would've probably been described as the skin of his hand, indicated all hell was about to break loose. 

With a speed and force few in this world could witness or survive, the fist of Khan barreled towards Bart. Consequences be damned! This doomsday scenario was only averted by the intervention of a single person. Mid punch a persons back was pressed against his arm and two immense jets of fire gave that person the momentum needed to have Khan's fist miss its target. 

It had been Marshall, who paid a heavy price as using her body inbetween those immense forces had pulverized her. 

Khan stood completely still for a moment, before he took a deep break and slowly exhaled. "Heh." He chuckled. "Lost it there for a second, don't mind me." He raised his hands in a apologetic manner, it would be as much as an apology he would ever give. "The idea of mutiny in my crew does not sound as far fetched as it did a moment ago though, girl if you tell me you just tried to protect this man because he was eying your ass just a moment before I will...." 

He was interrupted by Marshall, who despite coughing blood was quick to reply with. "No, captain!" She yelled out. "I will always be completely loyal to you and my life is yours to do with as you please...... I acted because I was afraid that your temper had gotten the better of you and that you might do something you might regret."

"Good....." Khan replied. "Asura take her to the ship." He turned back to the girl again. "Just like when you became mine, I will rebuilt you better and stronger than you ever could've become on your own." As his two subordinates left, he refocused on Bart and Mio again. "It looks like we will get nowhere hear, Bart." He pointed at Alph and Frankenstein. "Keep them if you like, but know I will collect on my debt, that is no threat but a promise and whether it be from you or your spawn, it matters not." And finally Mio. "Woman, play Yonkou as much as you like, be warned that our paths will cross again if you do and next time I will not come to simply talk and barter."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 11, 2012)

*Unknown location in the New World
Asuka Masure, Admiral of the Marines*


*"Give up." *It was a simple statement, and her tone was straight forward. No anger or amusement, just a "matter of fact" statement she expected the man in front of her to follow.

_"Give up? Are you mental? You might be of high rank in the playground you nitwits call the marines, but in these parts, you might as well be the dirk I walk on." _The man said, clearly unafraid, arrogant even. Too bad, she was getting to like this suit. She tore to last one many months ago, when she met the captain of the Love Pirates. She was happy to think about it. Last she heard, the young girl left the life of piracy. Having a former yonkou as a father also meant she would be quite safe from anyone, even herself and her colleagues. 

_"What are you grinning about brat?"_ the man said, lifting his hands up, creating whirlwinds from his palms. _"This is a devil fruit, rare fruits said to host the soul of corrupted gods. I am a god in this land. A GOD!!"_

*"A paramecia? Are you stupid or something?"* she rebuked, staring at the man with eyes of disgust. Her skin darkened, slowly turning black. Scales grew out, and her features begun morphing. A tail protruded of from her tail-bone, ripping the lower back of her suit apart, followed by her entire back as red pointy scales stood out of it. Then she grew, and grew, and grew, until she was towering over the man, now shaking violently and pissing himself where he stood. 

A roaring, yet oddly feminine voice come from the now fully grown dragon. 

*"Your pitiful attempts to cause havoc ends here. You are lucky, you know that punk? Mary was really close to taking this case, but she got an urgent last minute mission. Shiro-kun is.. *mumbles*..handsome...cool...*mumbles*....SO! You are lucky indeed!"* She said, moving her head until it was inches away from the pirate.

*"Because if you do as I say, I will not crush your sorry delutional arse into the next milennia."*

The pirates gave up.

After having Pixie fitting him with seastone shackles, she reverted back to normal form, competely naked. Pixie gave the man over to the other marines and hurried to cover the Admiral with a blanket. *"Thank you Pixie, you are a good friend." *she said, giving her a stroke on her cheek. Pixie smiled wide, radiating a joyous feel of peace. "I love you so much Asuka-chan!" she said, embracing her in a big hug.

On the way home, Asuka took a flight by herself. She said she wanted to be on lookout, but there was something on her mind.

She watched the horizon, and puffed a rig of smoke from her nostrils, apparently a dragons way of sighing. New pirates where on the rise, Theo, one of the strongest pirates out there, might have retired, but the effects of this was not positive. The power vacuum created a false sense of security for new pirates, making the, believe the might be able to become big-shots. Silly.

She was glad Mari had left the piracy trade, but there where problematic rookies on the rise, and a storm approaching. A big one. She could feel it in her bones. If this was some kind of premonition, she was unsure. The effects of her mythical zoan where still not fully understood, but so far, all her strong gut-feelings always came to pass. And this one was reaching her bones. 

*"Will we survive this storm?" *


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2012)

*The Grand Line/Helen...*
The fishman slavers launched Helen roughly out of the water and onto the sprawling deck of a mammoth five masted galleon with tattered black sails, dripping wet within the endless tangle of a steel lined net. The crew, a ragtag mix of humans and fishmen, ogled her like a piece of meat before returning to their chores. Her captors landed beside her and lifted her over their shoulders. As they carried her off to the rear of the deck, Helen cursed her inability to break free of the ultra tough net which bound her, yet another weakness to be overcome. Still she remained calm. The opportunity to strike back would present itself soon, and when it did she would unleash holy hell upon these slavers. 

"If you let me go now I swear I will not take more then an arm and a leg from each of you," Helen declared coolly. She wasn't making a threat. It was merely the truth of things. They found this rather funny and jostled her around from arm to arm, laughing. Helen sighed inwardly. Why couldn't they just do things the easy way. The slavers tossed her at the feet of an imposing behemoth of a man (if he indeed was a man) dressed from head to toe in dented black armor. He sat on a plain wooden chair, two ferocious looking pitbulls, as large as ponies, sat on either side of him. He waved an armored finger at her and spoke in a deep rumbling voice. That was when she noticed that he cast no shadow, even though the sun was shining directly over them. Very curious indeed. 

"What's this? The catch of the day?" he asked in a deep rumbling voice.  

*Iron Monger Nate
Slaver 
Bounty: (rescinded at the request of World Noble Balthazar Montegue)*

"We found her alone out in the ocean. Pretty fast swimmer for a human," his lackey responded. 

"Let's have a closer look then." The man known as Nate cupped her chin between his thumb and forefinger, tilting her face up and gazing into her defiant eyes. "Where's your ship, girl?" Helen didn't answer. "Ah a stubborn one I see. Throw her in the black box." 

_*Once upon a time in Shabondy...*
Helen took a seat in the front row alongside Balthazar, the honored guests of the proprietors of the Shabondy Auction House. Two rows behind her sat the Queen of Samothraki (a distant cousin she was told), shooting her envious stares every now and then. Only a World Noble could make an all powerful monarch feel like a commoner. Helen fidgeted slightly as the flamboyant auctioneer stepped up to the podium on stage, dressed in a rainbow suit and top hat. 

"I hear there will be a mermaid on auction today," Balthazar said, barely able to restrain his giddiness. 

It took all her will not to punch him. The lights dimmed. A lone spotlight appeared over the auctioneer as he introduced the first sale, a group of trembling children marked as "Long Term House Service". The bids began. Suddenly Helen shot to her feet.  "I shall take them all at triple the starting bid!" she exclaimed.  

"Look at you go!" Balthzar chortled, clapping. "And not an hour earlier you were nervous about buying your first slave."  

No one dared challenge her bid. The auctioneer twirled about and slammed his gavel onto the podium. *"SOLD!"* The children were ushered away. Helen remained standing. The auctioneer stared at her questioningly. "Yes m'lady?" Helen hesitated, balling up her fists and shaking slightly. She could feel all eyes upon her.

"I...I will buy every slave you have at ten times the asking price!" 

There was an audible gasp in the chamber. The auctioneer squirmed visibly. "But m'lady...the amount...do you realize how much-" 

"Do you realize who my father is?" Helen interjected furiously. "He can buy everyone in this chamber ten times over!"  

An hour later over a hundred slaves were presented before her for inspection, humans, fishmen, mermen, mermaids, even two giants. They stared mistrustfully at her as she paced back and forth in front of them. "I have but one command to you all," Helen declared in a forceful voice. She stopped before a young mother who cradled her squawling babe close to her chest. "You are all henceforth...*FREE*!!" The slaves blinked in surprise, speechless at first. Then the two giants raised their hands to the sky and began crying with joy. Balthazar uttered a high pitched scream behind her and fainted face first to the ground. Helen smiled, thinking of a mischievous slave girl who had once been her best friend. It was the happiest moment of her life._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 12, 2012)

*[The Line that Should NEVER be Crossed]​*​
[A Crew of the Damned Captained by the Devil Himself]​
Since the death of the Pirate King Gol D. Rogers there are a grand total of four people that know why Bartholomew Roberts came to be called ‘Black’ Bart, and this day thanks to the mere words of a single man three whole crews will join the ranks of those four; the Fleet Admiral of the Marines, Isabelle Roberts, Jessie Roseo, and lastly but not least. Theo D. Angel.

It can be said that there are few things that get under Bart’s skin. You can piss on him, threaten his life, mock him, beat him, stab him and humiliate him at your leisure and all you’d probably get is a stoic grin and a bit of advice of how you might go about doing it better, or at worse a deal before he borrowed your skull from your spine. But one of the things he tolerated little of was a threat to his family be it his own blood or his crew and Khan on this day with Bart’s patience pushed to the boiling point uttered a promise that will lead to the utter breakdown of communications with the three Yonkou.

[Moments Earlier] 

A sly grin crossed Bart’s lips as two intense jets of flames roared pass him, with a bit of a deep breath he took the mixture of oil and alcohol in as if it were the breaking air on the morning dew, he figured Khan would have attacked and he would have used it as an excuse to declare war in his own right, but the loyalty of one Marshall averted the doomsday scenario, her desperate action with the sole purpose of stopping Khan from doing something that he may regret. And as the tin can spoke, it seemed that it had worked. Only if she knew that her Captain’s motor mouth would toss her sacrifice down the shitter with a mere promise. 



			
				Khan said:
			
		

> ‘Keep them if you like, but know I will collect my debt. That is no threat but a promise wether it be from you or your spawn, it matters not.’



Suddenly the rest of the deck and his crew seemed a million miles away from Bart, he didn’t even catch the rude remarks he had for Mio as a vile twisted smirk crossed Khan’s lips pleased that he had made his point clear. Ivy noticing the far off glint in Bart’s eyes shakes him by the shoulders, but he was unresponsive. This quickly throws up red flags as she turned back to Twigg.  “Twigg!” is shouted as she raced across the deck in an uncharacteristic panic  “We have to get the rest of the crew below deck!” is ordered. She had only seen this once before, and as she starts to motion toward the doors that lead to the bowls of the ship she realizes it is far too late. It had already started to happen. It was as if Oda himself deemed this too dangerous as a forked bolt of lightning slammed into the deck of the Fortune consuming Bart, but this day even the wrath of God couldn’t advert destiny as the crackling lightning turned a bright purple as it raced across Bart’s body, in the next instant it fires back into the heavens, destroying the cloud that dare strike down its wrath on an Emperor. A dark aura flowed around Bart as he remained stationary. It wasn’t a manifestation of his Haki, no this was far worse as the pungent smell of acid fills the air. 

Notwithstanding, Mio was about to tear into Khan over his verbal abuse. Hell she might even throw a couple of punches to simply drive the point home. But before she can a sharp pain takes her senses over and she remains still and in place. All she wanted to do was hold her head, her senses usually aided her, but now they seemed to damn her. Refusing to show weakness she endures the heavy mental strain as her all round vision picked up tortured synoptic firing that seemed to come from everywhere, with no apparent source. That is when she realized Bart’s synaptic relays were unusually dead, no that was the wrong way to think of it, they were now working on a level that humans could little understand. And that is when it started, lowly a first flowing from the bowls of the Fortune and raising to the air around them. 

♪ ‘The King and his men stole the Queen from her bed, and bound her in her bones. The Sea be ours and by the powers where we will we’ll roam.’♫           

The voice was distinctly famine, but it was sad and melodic as it rose to the sky. Mio, perplex used her fruit to eye Khan to see if it were just her that is hearing this, and while he didn’t appear to be visibly reacting to it, his brain told a different story however as he tried to figure out what was happening. Bart was the only one that it didn’t seem to bother; he looked to still be in that far off stupor, though now his eyes glows with an eerie incandescent purple light as that acidic fog rolled off his boots. The few people that had witnessed this before call this the Song of the Damned, and for good reason. 

♫ ‘Some men have died, and some are alive and others sail on the sea. With the keys to the cage and the Devil to pay we lay to fiddler’s Green.’♪ 

This new voice was masculine and hoarse as if from many years at sea. And unlike the famine voice this one seemed all the closer, all the realer as the ship they stood pitched under a heavy swell, though the sea was calm and sheen as glass. It was Khan this time that looked toward Mio, he was one of the oldest Yonkou, and had been in the New World for many a year, and he had never seen the seas nor a vessel act as the sea and the Fortune did. Behind him both Asura and Marshall had yet to make it back to their vessel, and now he felt too bogged down to even move as he slowly lowered to his knees. As injured as she was Marshall was now frightened, not of dying. But of the plethora of life signs that seemed to writhe around them, life signs that were not there seconds ago. 

♪ ‘The bell has been raised from its watery grave…. Do you hear its spectral tone? We are a call to all, pay head the squall and turn your sail toward home!’♫ 

This time it was a course of voices, and it welled all around those that were unlucky enough to be aboard any of the three ships as a maelstrom brewed merely a short distance away. A short moment of silence heralded Bart’s move, a single thud of a boot on a slick deck, then a voice that Khan knew all too well rolled from the Bow of the ship. 

♪ “Yo-ho! All Hands hoist the colors high!”♫

Khan’s eyes widen as he physically turned to the bow of the Fortune, the figure head that hung over the seas seemed to writhe with life and pain.  “Impossible, Bart killed you John Silvers to take your spot as Yonkou.” is bitten as the rancid form of a man pulled himself free of his bonds. His body contorted and twisted as he landed on the deck, and then as he stood to his full height stone fell from his body sowing dark black blood from the cracks as he lumbered forward. Silvers weren’t dead, but by that he wasn’t quite alive either. 

♫  “Heave-Ho, thieves and beggars NEVER shall we DIE!”♪

As the haunting melody continued the deck started to writhe and the ship pitched again as arms lifted themselves from the deck of the Fortune and more stone covered bodies pulled themselves from their decades long slumber. Mio was the only person, that didn’t know already, that quickly realized that this was Bart’s doing, the fabled curse of the Basilisk. A curse she once believed to be a mere legend that Bart himself spread to increase his own image and ferocity. The mast even bore the damned, pitiful souls that were turned to stone only to serve Bart after the fact, as they pulled themselves free of the beam. They lumbered though the Bart Pirates and gather around the three Yonkou arms stretched with pain as if asking to be released, though that will never come, they will serve Bart’s successor as some served the man before Bart being passed with the fruit to their new master with each eating of the it. Feeling a body behind him Khan turns and Bart in his distraction had closed the distance betwixt them, his eyes sowed the devastation of the world. * “Ye count yer blessin’s this day Khan, that ye be allowed to leave under yer own consonance. It be I that be makin’ the promise now. If I even hear tale of you sayin’ ye be laying a hand on me blood or crew, you’ll be takin’ Silvers place as me figurehead.”* a ghostly purple vapor poured from Bart’s mouth with each word. ~~


----------



## Vergil (Sep 12, 2012)

*Mio*

Mio was fully aware of Bart’s abilities. She had seen them used from afar and so the emergence of the zombie…things didn’t surprise her. They were surrounded by these minions and her crew from above readied themselves for battle. Mio, waved them back. As much as these creatures were around them and as much as they were under control of Bart, there seemed to be a reluctance around them to do anything. Bart would need to push them as even though they were creatures of the damned, they still knew on a base instinctual level that Khan and Mio were not to be trifled with. She looked at the two men staring at each other, with rage in their eyes.

Now what did this situation remind her of? Vergil and Dante, when they were 8 years old. Vergil had insulted one of Dante’s best friends – or rather he was too blunt (as usual) about it. Dante spouted a great deal about how he would never forgive him. The two got into a fight that raged throughout the playground that destroyed the swing set, trashed a classroom and basically turned the entire school topsy turvy. Dangil was called in and he, listened patiently and then smacked them both upside the head (so hard that they went crashing through a wall). 

“Why are you using fists in a word fight?” he had such a way with words, “Talking is much easier than doing. Vergil was wrong for saying what he did, but a simple discussion about it would have solved the problem. Warm heart and a cool mind my children! Violence and rage should always be the very last option!”

Mio’s phoenix retreated with every passing word Khan and Bart spouted. Bart’s sickening ability and Khan’s idiotic ramblings had escalated things to a level that need not have been reached. Her head hurt and she would rather be someplace else.

“First, I would like to apologise for my forthrightness on your ship, but...Settle down! The pair of you!” Mio shouted, not as a Yonkou, or as the strongest woman, but as a mother scolding children. That’s how these two were acting. “This behaviour is not fitting of our standing. I don’t expect us to be the best of friends, indeed, but the least we can do is have one civil meeting. Just one.”

Mio exhaled slowly and leaned casually against the railing, beside a pained looking undead being, who moaned at her. “Please be quiet.” She said simply and the creature seemed to obey, whether it was Bart’s doing or not she cared not. She looked out towards the sea, whilst still keeping an eye on the other two.

“If you would allow me to finish before either of you decide to throw in your two beli, it would be most appreciated.” The statement had an overbearing amount of sarcasm to it, but she cared not for their reactions. She could see it in their heads regardless. “We have business. Let’s settle it and try and keep our tempers. We all know that we could destroy most of the world at a drop of a hat, but lets not. I’m still fairly fond of it and I’d like to enjoy my own retirement. Something, that I’m sure will please you to hear, is relatively imminent.”

“I’ve lost two people that I’ve loved, my Captain is gone and I miss my kids. To this end, I have decided to sell my stock and spare my heart any further ache. You three can squabble and bicker as much as you like. Now before you go rubbing your hands in glee at the prospect of claiming my territories, I have decided to put a bet on the new age. Whoever can reach the New World first shall take over it all. It will then be up to them to fend off you three.” She referred to the Yonkou who was not present.

“It will be a big ask for them but I believe in them. My offer however, does not extend to the Ravenbeards, who I might add you both should be keeping an eye on. Their Captain is more insane than both of you put together and their ambitions are….chilling.” For Mio to say that both captains understood that it was serious. “They very may well change the world as we know it.”

“I would ask that we respect the ongoing truce we had agreed to earlier and keep our territories to ourselves and not to infringe on anyone elses. I realise that the deal was struck with Theo, and whilst I cannot speak for the one that is not present, I would ask, humbly, that the offer extends to me too. I’m sure nobody wants a war quite yet.” She said with a smile. “Because you all know that I would win.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2012)

*VAN SLAYER*

Nothing but lead

_Outskirts of Candela Town_​

*BANG BANG BANG!!!

CRASH!!

BAM!! *

The forest at the outskirts of Candelo town, the place usually calm and silent where nothing seems to ever happen; this forest is right now the scenery of a bloody battle between two gunmen who in their very own ways and with their very own strength have managed to reach the place they?re at. Trees and rocks, even the ground were either full of holes or stained with the blood of both gunslingers. The ruckus caused by this fight, of course with some help of the crew residing in the island, reached the town in no time causing panic and for some others curiosity. 

It?s been already half an hour since Guru and Van started with this duel which so far hasn?t been easy at all; both gunners were already a were of the tactics of each other, using techniques that need precision, strength and intelligence to perform, they were already coming down to a stalemate where none of them would be able to continue for too long. During this time Slayer analyzed the conditions of his opponent, he was able to use Haki just like the young man, the difference between them was simple: Guru was better at attacking with it by using color of armaments while Van?s strong point was his observation, both had a quite mediocre defensive capability with such skill but it was enough to reach this point.

Behind a tree, the rouge pirate who by now has been part of two failed crews that ended up separated somehow, was hiding and waiting for the right moment to attack. His left arm, his right leg and his temple were bleeding; he was lucky that he was fast enough to reach to the bullet that not long ago came from behind his back only causing the scratch on his head.

" That dude is not half bad "he stated as his teeth were clearly seen easily, this was the kind of exciting battle that he usually enjoys.

On the other hand, the older snipper was behind a boulder awaiting the same as his enemy. The opening to finish the fight.

" Him realizing most of my shoots is annoying, but he can?t use Busoshoku that well. I have better chances than him. "Guru spoke to the air. In these minutes of fighting, the older gunner recognized that Slayer was a threat to be aware of, however, he was confident in achieving victory.

Minutes passed and none of them would make the first move. Van decided to act, reaching one of his knives, he threw it above the rock where Guru was hiding. The long-haired male quickly came out, but the reaosn why he ran away from it wa snot the kinfe itself but the bullet that an instant later hit the sharp weapon before hitting the ground. A Bouncing Bullet coming from Slayer?s Hades was the thing that made the battle to keep going on.

" Heh, take this!! Freezing Bullet!! " a blue projectile was fired from the gun, the Rough Revolver pirate shot twice and tried to intercept it in mid air with a bullet of his rifle without counting that as soon as they touched, his bullet got frozen in the act.

" Gotcha! " Van was already a couple of meters, his weapon pointing at the gut of his opponent as he was holding it with his left hand, indeed his position was the same as that some boxers would usually adopt by not making their body to face the opponent completely.

Guru smiled, it looked like it was his last moment but he still smiled. The spiky-haired boy noticed this, it was not normal at all. Before he could pull the trigger, a pain in his right leg dominated for an instant and then he fired his weapon. Another hole was made on his leg and the bullet he just shot was dodged.

" That was my...shit, didn?t see that one coming!"he shouted, be it that he was surprised or angry, his smirk never disppeared.

" It?s over boy " Guru said, he kew he had this fight in his pocket but...

" You know old man... The only one who can beat me, is me alone! " he stated with a challenging look in his eyes and with a sudden movement he threw himself to the ground. 

*BOOM!*

Guru didn?t realize why he said nor did that until it was very late and he heard the small explosion, a lot of pain in many points of his back, legs and arms was what he felt. Orange pieces of metal were stuck in his body, Van?s Dum dum bullet had its way thaks to the lowered guard of the pirate. The black-haired fell to the ground barely conscious.

" Dum dum bullet, it never fails. Heheh "

" Hey kid, if you?ll kill me, do it already. "he said but Van looked at him with a bored expression." Geez, you saying that isn?t cool. You should understand that losers don?t have the right to decide. " Slayer replied as he took the knife he threw before. 

*" I-Impossible, he beat GURU!!! "*

A voice shouted, when Van looked at his surroundings he noticed around 20 pirates watching the scene. The guy had almost no strength left so he would not be able to take his opponent with him to the marines for the reward but at least he should make it out of that place alive. Takingout four bullets, his last four, he noticed he had two normal ones, a red one and a yellow one.

Van Slayer loaded his Hades." These should be more than enough. Come at me!! The all mighty Van Slayer will take on all of you! Hahah.  "

*20 minutes later*

Van was sitting on the deck of his ship, the boat was already saling and he had some minor injuries aside from those caused by Guru.

" Damn, today wasn?t my day. Only thing I got out of this was nothing but lead. Anyway next island is....Sabaody??? "


----------



## Vergil (Sep 13, 2012)

*Overkills!*

The kiss took her completely by surprise. Suddenly his lips were pressed tightly against hers, his hand on her back pushing her body against his and the light caress of his hand through her hair. The shock was immense but her body took over for her and her lips parted and returned the kiss gently, her hands resting on his shoulders. Then Sougo snapped her out of the emotional and physical ecstacy with his little comment, which brought about a familiar tempest within her. Her eyes widened and she shoved Dante away, with a beet red face and steam slowly rising from her.

“Argh! I’m going to rip out your teeth and insert them up your urethra!”

The insult stunned everyone into silence.

“W…wow. That’s…wow…really?” Dante said, more than a little taken aback.

“What’s a urethra?” Mion asked and Kiya whispered the answer in her ear, “Oh my. Yes, I agree with Dante’s surprise.”

“Yeah you would have to stretch it quite a …” Sougo started only to be smacked on the foot by Anya.

“Stop. Right. There.” She said pointing up at the man. Ike was coincidentally peeing in the corner of the room. 

“I once knew a guy who thought it would be romantic to put a rose in there.” Dante said. Anya would have stopped him too had it not been for Sougo now wrestling with her.

“What! Really?!” Shinpachi blurted out. The thought had actually crossed his mind

“Ha, yeah turns out it’s smooth going in but not so smooth coming out. Dude couldn’t pee for months. They almost had to amputate it.”

“Th-thanks for sharing….” Shinpachi said sweating, as if he had dodged a bullet. 

“Shut up! All of you! I hate you all! You’re a bunch of ignorant, foul mouthed, poverty line, no hopers! Why do I even hang around you?!” Heather ranted. “Ugh! We have a guy that loves to blow things up because he probably has a small penis, a woman that gazes into the stars because there’s nothing in her brain, because they are all in her tits; a herbalist that cums in his pants every time he’s near Toni; a freaking engineer that couldn’t see an innuendo if it thrust into her mouth; a retard that plays with useless puzzles all day; an emotionally retarded bat lady; two midget siblings that share a brain cell between them….and you.” She pointed at Dante,

“A smug, arrogant, pretty boy, that thinks he’s hot stuff but couldn’t even get laid in a whorehouse because you’d be too busy trying to figure out if you’d rather screw the girl or your own reflection!”

“Yeah, that’s pretty spot on actually. I am pretty awesome.” Dante said and he shrugged and smiled, “You know, this is one of the best things about you. You're just so...passionate!”

“Ugh I hate you!” Heather screamed

“No you don’t.” Dante said dismissing the remark with a smile.

“I think she needs a hug!” Ike, oblivious to everything except for Heather’s rotten demeanour, ran up and hugged Heather.

“Group hug!” Dante shouted and the massive group of trolls all rushed to her.

“Aaaaaaaargh! Get off, you stupid Neanderthals!” Heather shouted, as a small tear trickled down her eye. It may very well have been a tear of rage, but Dante saw it as something else.

The impromptu group hug lasted about a minute and was only interrupted by an explosion and rumbling in the distance. There was the distinct sound of machinery whirring away in the side walls.

“That doesn’t sound like something that the originators of the dumbass cave made. Come on, let’s move! Get off!!!” Heather shouted from underneath the pile of bodies. And they did as they were asked. Eventually.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 14, 2012)

UC 

Dock Island

Previously​
It was clear he was in no condition to do anything, he had been outclassed and overpowered from start to finish and after the beating he had taken he would only make Xifeng's sacrifice be in vain but Kai would not abandon his nakama. He may rarely remember their names, he might even mistake you for a chicken and try to eat at times if you are an owl but he would sooner die than abandon you. But perhaps that didn't mean as much if you were that stupid and that overconfident.

Retreat was the only option but he would have none of it, with no strength to be mustered out of his weak and battered body, in his anger and desperation he started tapping into the upper limits of his DF powers. He had gone through all that he could summon already during the fight with Sam by entering the Raijin Rampage mode but Kai intended to push it further. Large scale use of his weather powers was something that he had never been able to do before, but if there ever was a day a hurricane or a blizzard was needed to vanquish the demonbitch known as Sam, today was that day.

He couldn't even remain on his knees, the strain instantly overwhelming his bones and muscles as one out stretched hand reached towards the island as the ship was already starting to sail away with Ten at the helm. Just as the sky was starting to darken, a chop to the back of the neck prevent Kai from killing himself undoing Xifeng's sacrifice. 

"Without a doctor we'll have to make do with a basic patch job." Livio had stepped in to make sure Kai wouldn't foolishly get anymore people killed than there had to. 

Present Time​
He had been asleep for over a week, the crew checked in on him everynow and then and during one of Adora's turns she discovered his bed and room empty. Whether it was a good guess or womanly intuition, she started looking for him in Xifeng's cabin. The door was not so much locked as it was barricaded, knowing Kai an anvil or some shit like that had been placed in front of it so Adora listened for signs of life, she could've sworn that she heard someone crying inside but it was hard to make out. She called out a few times but when there was no answer she went back to pitch in on the ship again, that had been down two crew mates for a while now. 

The next couple of days Kai did not show himself but the plates of food Adora left him were empty whenever she came to bring another meal so she took that as a sign of life. 

By the time the ship arrived on Shabondy, wen Adora came to check in she found the door open and the room was surprisingly clean and tidy. she had actually expected Kai to have smashed the room to pieces. He seemed to have cleaned up after himself actually, that was a first.

Sad times all around but Kai seemed to be taking it the hardest, she felt for him as despite it all he was still but a kid and if there was one thing Kai wasn't good at it was handling adversity. The last time she had seen him be anything but mad, hungry, stupid or happy was way back when it was just the two of them and he gotten his ass whooped. 

Kai having sensed the arrival on a island had headed up, running into the stowaway Darius. It was a bit of an awkward situation initially but the UC captain simply went. "Whatever, I don't give a shit." Whoever this guy was, he had better things to do. 

The ship hadn't even been tied off when Kai jumped off and headed into town. 

"Kai!?" The cook had just been able to catch Kai taking off, she didn't like this no bit. "I'll make sure he doesn't get into too much trouble." She and her trusty companion, Mr. Tinkles, jumped after the D.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 14, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk​
Shabondy​*
His reaction had been similar to the captain of the UC. Only he hadn't voiced it. When he regained consciousness, Darius found himself patched up, but he didn't know who to thank for it. He didn't speak to anyone, and kept to himself, standing on an isolated section of the ship.

When he met Kai.. there was an odd presence. One of the auras of someone you felt like you'd known since forever. Darius watched him go with a sideways glance, and Darius.. well, his constant expression of mild indifference carried.

Nonetheless, the sore swordsman followed him. He was more.. well, 'healed' than he was used to. He was also grumpy. His fight with Knoxx was interrupted. His fight with the laser blasting swordsman went unfinished. His fight with the strange gun armed man went unfinished. He'd rather die than escape with his life.. the shame of it unbearable. 

He owed this stranger, and yet.. he loathed her for rescuing him. Still, he had to find her.. make things right.. and face the strange men pursuing her someday. The swordsman turned to go, and silently walked with Kai. He wasn't sure why, exactly.. but the direct answer was that he may know where this woman was. 

This place had survival... bubbles? He arched his eyebrow quizzically. It looked like some kid's paradise. He only managed the tiniest of scowls, before walking ahead, wondering if it was possible to get a good beer around here.

He looked around while walking, hands in his pockets, a stoic expression on his face. He didn't bother asking Kai where he was going. It would be rude to say that he didn't care, but, if he questioned well.. he honestly didn't. Find Xifeng. Kill laser guy. Chop up gun armed guy. Defeat Knoxx. Simple, right? Simple.

He then noticed the woman walking with Kai, and.. Mr. Tinkles. His expression read 'What. The. Fuck.' He remained silent, though, and looked around.. taking the island in. What were they doing here? He began to try to piece it together, before his not-giving-a-fuck button was pressed, and his expression went back to cool tempered and distant.

_Where in the fuck is she..?_ Darius silently wondered. Whenever he let his thoughts wander it came back to that fight, and her. It pissed him off. Thinking about a woman wasn't his style. Now this mysterious stranger.. he owed her, and had to find her.. and couldn't let go of the nagging vibe in the back of his mind enough to silence it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 14, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[The Wreckers]​
[Sabaody, The Tackle and Flame] 

“Hey…” the voice was low, barely audible over the mumble and rambling over the bar. The sound of paper sliding across the shoddy table catches the other occupant’s attention. “What is it this time Jones?” the other man, a much older man wearing a tattered toboggan, asks while his weary eyes lock on the much young blonde adventurer. “Did you scope those new wanted posters?” is replied as the edge of the poster that is being pushing makes contact with the old dock hand’s fingers. “What of ‘em?” he asks rolling his tired eyes, scooping up the poster his eyes narrow on the face of a charming young woman. “Well now she’s pre…” the old sea dog pauses while his eyes bug out, if it were possible his jaw would have dropped through the already unstable table. 

“C-c-c-c- Calico J-Jack!” is shouted, the entire bar grumbles to a silence as all eyes turn to the table the two sat at. “Hey, hey Billy, can you keep it down? Yes, her.” Is bitten as the crowd returns to their own endeavors and alcohol, “Jonsie, are you crazy going after a 224 Million bounty head?” the question brought a scowl to the young man’s face as he pulled a hand through his messy unkempt hair. “Go after? You crazy? I want to join the crew. I hear it’s an all-female crew.” is stated with an unsavory smile while hands are rubbed together with maniacal intent, though Billy merely shakes his head at the thought. “They’d tear ya apart kid, I heard she’s responsible for that tragedy on Atlant.”, “Oh, you shouldn’t believe hearsay Billy. There is no way she could have been involved in that. You know it was some Marine experiment.” Is retorted even before Billy could continue.

“You need to stop listening to that conspiracy theory bullshit.” Billy replies, he had heard many a rumor about the Wreckers, more specifically their Captain and the other high bounty heads that were supposedly heading their way. His eyes narrowed, he felt a storm on the horizon. “Sides, even if they do humor you, which I might add is highly doubtful, and not kill you. Black Bart will.” The statement was serious as his mug of rum is clutched firmly. “Did you just say B-black Bart?” is asked the man shuddered at the mere thought of the Yonkou. “Aye, didn’t ya know? That’s Jackie’s daddy.” ~~

[The Oerba, Sabaody Dock]

Hunkered over the side of the ship Jackie stares off into Sabaody, it twas the strangest sight she’d seen thus far on the Grand Line.  “A bunch of trees really? Are you kidding me?” is growled, the scents, the sea and all didn’t play all that well with her olfactory. “I wanna play with the bubbles!” a voice trails while a zip of a blur passes Jackie, her thoughts on the familiar scent of one Kaiser D. Winter broken while she stepped just before the gangway as the small mechanical monkey barrel to the dock below.  “Come back here J.J., I told you about leaving on your own!” the recovered Wu shouts as a rumble can be heard coming from below deck.  “What are you shouting about now?” is asked as the door to below deck just about explodes outward as the Amazonian appears in full sprint. 

*BLAAAAAM!!!*​

Down the gangway to what could be guessed is a dock the two tumbled head over end until they both land unceremoniously just at the bottom with a thud.  “Jackie-Sama, where did you go?” is asked as Wu sat on her bottom and looking and both all directions looking for her Captain, seemed that she had the luck to land on top in the tumble. She didn’t realize that she landed on Jackie until she heard a muffled voice.  “Would you get off me?” the question came from below to Wu’s confusion. Looking down she sees strands of dark brown hair, curious she parts her knees to see Jackie’s face between her legs. * “JACKIE-SAMA!”* is screamed as Wu’s face turned bright red.  “I’m still a…” –thud-

 “Yes, I know. A virgin.” is interrupted as she now held the larger woman by the back of her armor.  “Go find that ape before he gets sold.” is bit as Wu bounded off the planks.  “Sale?” is asked as the realization where they were set in. As she ran off Dianna walks up,  “Do you sense that nitwit?” is asked,  “Yes, but that is a stark difference and I don’t smell the one in red.” is replied as the two started to walk into the town,  “Keep an eye on her Dianna, I don’t want her fighting with him, something is off. Big time.”  ~


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 14, 2012)

*Shabody*

It had been a depressing couple weeks since the group had escaped from Dock island. Very little dialogue had been exchanged between each other on a daily basis. Occasionally there'd be a "how are you doing?" or "hey there" but it was a silent time.

Dapper had taken Xifeng's loss pretty badly. Although perhaps not as bad as Kai. He spent much of his time alone reading and writing, not talking to anyone. Ten, on the other hand, had no feelings about it whatsoever. As she had yet to grasp the extent of emotion, she hadn't acted much differently than normal. In fact, she was somewhat confused by everyone's reaction. In her long life, she had known several humans who had died, and never batted an eye about it. 

Dapper wasn't saying much, so she took a look out at the island at which they had just docked. It was strange. Massive trees surrounded the island, with countless bubbles of all sizes floating about. From what she could make out, the place seemed to have carnival rides such as a large ferris wheel and some kind of roller coaster. 

Her curiosity piqued, she headed inside the ship to ask Dapper if he could escort her to the center of town.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 15, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Shabody*]
The Supernova

---

Ah, Shabody. The final destination of the first half of the Grand Line, and rest stop of those who aspired to reach the New World. A forest-like island famed for it's unique environment, the mangrove tree which served as it's core and the World Nobles who often came to visit. Dressed in civilian clothing, Edo Phoenix stepped out of the submarine with a grin on his face. It'd been far too long since he'd been on land, and the blast of air that hit him was as refreshing as it was invigorating. But, above all, this place was a host of riches and jewels...

And then a familiar presence weighed down on his shoulders. Multiple, actually. The first of which was the aura of the Unnamed Crew, accompanied by...a new presence, one who gave off a tremendous amount of willpower. But...one was missing. "_Where is Xifeng?_" Edo frowned in confusion, but wrote it off as another one of her devil fruit's various abilities. The other was that of the Wreckers: Jackie's intimidating and ferocious aura, the serene and cold aura of Dianna and...another one? Sighing, he looked back at his submarine longingly, almost tempted to go back in and leave, given that the last time he encountered the two crews...

Well, he had seen better days, to say the least. 

Ultimately, the thief decided to stay, the potential benefits of this 'island' outweighing the...other factors. Hopefully. "_For now, I should probably avoid them until I actually get stuff done._" The magician mused and headed over to the nearest restaurant. He was starving.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2012)

*Van Slayer*​
*The Supernova Arc *

_Sabaody Archipelago - The calm before the storm_

" Soooo...This Sabaody Archipelago?, Who would have thought that it was just a bunch of giant ass trees? "these are the words of the man who claims to be the strongest gunslinger of the world, Van Slayer. Right now he is standing on the deck of the ship that many months ago he stole. He was smirking just as usual, even he himself didn?t realize how far he has traveled and most of his journey was all alone. His spiky hair was shining with the rays of the sun, it looked humid and indeed, he had a towel around his hip; he came out from taking a shower not long ago.

" Let?s see if there?s something fun to do here. WOnder if there will be some good company too. "his last words of course referring to the chances of finding pretty damsels to spend time with, or at least, a nice guy to talk and do things that men do when they are together. Travelling alone isn?t all that great all the time and he knew it perfectly; at some point being a lone wolf was boring and well, boredom is one of the things he can not stand the most.

The young gunman jumped off his ship to take a walk around the place which for his surprise was really big just as he noticed hundreeds of meters away from the archipelago thanks to his enormously developed sight. It didn?t take more than fifteen minutes before he would find someone in his way. A bunch of men and a couple of women were surrounding him, guns, rifles, blades and even whips were in the hands of those strangers.

" Heheh, you came to ask for an autograph? "the young Slayer asked in a conceited way though a whip which he easily managed to stop with his arm as it wrapped around his limb answered instead of the crowd." Seems like you didn?t. " he said.

" Van Slayer, a drifter gunman who has been part of the Phoenix Pirates and Miracle Pirates, for some reason travelling alone since he entered the Grand Line. You have a bounty of 150 millions over your measly head." A man informed as he showed the wanted poster with a photo of the spiky-haired pirate.

" So you really a fan? ya know a lot. I?m still wondering when they took that picture though, if they have asked me I would have made a cool pose to look even more godly than I already look there. " he stated while looking at the photo, it just happened to be him with an arm surrounding the waist of a woman while asking for a new drink in a bar.

" Don?t be an idiot! We are after your head of course! ! " someone else among the crowd of bounty hunters replied.

*Sigh...* Van couldn?t do but let out one, it wasn?t funny at all when weak guys were after him, but  it?s not like them beingweaker then the brown-haired man would stop this mass of people." Okay get ready, then. " he smiled.

*3 minutes later*

" This just makes me wonde rif I should leave my mark around here, it will make me more famous!! "he let out as he walked away leaving behind a group of unconscious people.

Yes. A storm was coming to this place.

Van Slayer arrived to Sabaody Archipelago without knowing what would come out of this visit.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 15, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[The Ravenbeard Pirates]​
[Sabaody Docks, the Maelstrom] 

Williams stood propped on the mast of the Maelstrom as it rolled into port, a knotted finger rolled over the brow of Amores’, Shichibukai Huntsman, decapitated skull. The fear of death still echoed in the man’s empty eyes as he looked blankly out into the city of Sabaody and while their Captain’s unwavering gaze was about the island, the crew’s eyes were fixated on him. It had been almost two weeks since he almost killed the every last one of them, their only saving grace their combined efforts that allowed Hawthorne to administer some antidote that brought Williams back under some form of control, and yes while Williams appeared to be back to normal there we still worrisome traits like this Stephens that he talks to now and again. There was also the unsettling behavior of their First Mate Sabrina, back on the island she tussled with Williams’ shadow long enough to save them, but the bonds of her power allowed her to see deep into Williams’ soul. 

The parallels of their lives were all too eerie the loss of their families to ruthless men, their want for revenge. While they walked different paths, it seemed that they were destined to come across one another. And as far as this Stephens, that was Williams’ step-father. The man that he watched beat his step-sister to death against the wall of their home in a drunken stupor, the man that strangled his wife in that same rage. Now some demonized projection of a broken psyche.

* “Orders Captain?”* Steelshank’s voice broke Williams from his loss in thought and those blood shot eyes cut from Sabaody to the zombified Pirate,  “Open recruitment.” is bitten in return as he pulled himself from the mast. His heavy boots echo across the bone deck of the Maelstrom as Gangways smashed through the small dock they had made, killing several of the hands below that were attempting to tie the ship off. * “Open Recruitment?”*,  “Yes, and if they don’t wish to join up.” is added as he started down the gateway,  “Kill them… no kill their family first, then kill them.” is added while he pushed another dock worker into a bone spire he created. 

 “I’m going to the auction house; see if I can’t barter passage into the holy city.” Steelshanks knew that bartering probably meant killing and the alike. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk*​
_*Noble 'in disguise'*_​
Darius continued to walk along the island, gazing ahead. He wasn't sure what exactly to the say to the man walking beside him. They both felt the sting of defeat. They were both rescued by Xifeng. He, however, was clearly close to her. It didn't really concern him, this pirate, and this pirate's crew. He did feel the need to offer some type of comfort, though.

"The burden of a Captain, is to be the pillar of strength for his crew," Darius said. It was about all he could think to offer. He was no cheerleader, after all. This man, though.. after licking his wounds.. needed to rally his troops. To stand again, not just for Xifeng, or himself.. but for those that followed him. Even a loner like Darius knew that much.

His violet gaze shifted, focusing on a group of approaching pirates. His expression remained neutral as Darius totally ignored the random line up.

"Hey! You must be new around here! If you're gonna wander around here you need to pay the Tonfa Crew!" yelled a pirate with two seastone tonfa sticks. His allies howled and laughed, holding up their guns and swords, looking as menacing as possible.

A stranger was watching, hiding herself behind one of the many Sabaody trees, a scared look on her adorable wide eyed face.

Darius, Kai, Adora and Mr. Tinkles were still walking. Outside, they aimed their guns. The UC's chef simply sighed and pressed her palm against her forehead, what was it about Kai that attracted morons like moths to a light, could it be that the king of idiots naturally attracted his subjects? A perceptive listener could've even made out Mr. Tinkles sighing as well, apparently even the mutt had enough sense to know this was going to end badly. 

Kai was in no mood for this, he was a man on a mission and he was now heading to the local marine base. He had gone through every last scrap of information Xifeng had on the Templars. And Kai sitting down to read and investigate? That was one of the Odadamn signs of the apocalypse. The captain's answer was short and sweet, a backhand sent the nearest Tonfa flying into a tree, breaking it in two and leaving the poor pirate in a not much better condition. The girl hiding behind it was just able to roll out of the way before the tree toppled over in the direction she was standing. 

"I can't be bothered by some shit like this, point me in the direction of the damn marine base or the meanest, top dog bounty hunter here in the area and I'll forget about you fucks."

Sadly it would not be that easy, true to their character, these fools jumped in all at once with goal to quickly overwhelm these punks and give their leader an opening. With his skills and mighty seastone batons, he could break through any defense. It quickly turned into fodder busting contest between Kai and Darius, as fodders got oneshotted one by one and even the leader sneaking in from behind and coming down with a mighty heave where he attempted to crack both of the fighters in the neck. 

Casually both Darius and Kai grabbed the tonfas midstrike, tore them out his grip and proceeded to pummel him and the remaining men with those things until they were bloody and chipped. The ass whooping did not end until the bloodied captain pointed a shaky finger to the South. "Grove 66!" Kai instantly tossed the tonfa and headed towards the direction he was pointed to. 

Darius saw Adora and Mr. Tinkles follow. Apparently owning scrubs was business as usual for this crew. He started forward, but paused as the girl ran up, tugging on his sleeve.

"E-Excuse me... I'd... I'd like to join your crew." Esmeralda pleaded. "I'm a pirate, you see..." Darius flicked his thumb at Kai, before heading off.

"Um.." Esmeralda ran after Kai, this time lightly tugging on his shirt. "I'm a pirate.. I.. I'd like to join your crew.. I can't really.. do much, but.. I really would like to see the sea..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 16, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Shabody*]
Bar Troubles

---

The food and drinks here was better than he imagined. For a half restaurant/bar place, that is. Of course...his opinion was slightly skewed from the fact he hadn't had anything decent to eat for several days, living on canned food and fish. Ravenously, the thief devoured the food and paid the waiter. "Thank you," Edo said, smiling, "give my regards to the cooks." Hands stuffed inside pockets, he made his way towards the exit.

_*Crash.

*_Out of nowhere, a body crashed through the wall, speeding towards Edo, who quickly dodged before the man could hit him. "What the hell?" He frowned, and looked through the dust of the freshly made hole in the wall. A large, burly, red-faced pirate waltzed in, carrying green tinted knuckledusters and a large rifle on his back. 

"Heavy Fist Jones..." Edo muttered. A reasonably high ranking pirate who worked solo, well known for going on random rampages and his sea stone knuckledusters. "_What's he doing here?_" The thief frowned, blending in with the crowd.

"I'll give ya one last chance, fatass," the red haired man sneered, taking his rifle out. "Join my crew, or ya die." But the other guy was too busy being unconscious to respond. "...well then, guess yer gonna die!" He grinned a bloodthirsty, lopsided smile and aimed.

"_Crap..._" Edo dropped a smoke bomb, enveloping the whole room in thick smoke and coughing. "*Oi! Who the fuck dropped the smoke bomb?!*" Quick as a flash, Edo moved in onto the unconscious body, sensing him out via his Haki and escaped the bar, before hiding away in a nearby alleyway, out of sight, as the overweight pirate stormed out, screaming. "*WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU?!*" He roared, passing people slowly backing away and running from the sight of the armed drunkard charging onto the street.

"What a dumbass." Edo grinned and propped the body up against the wall, hiding it behind a bin, before leaving to the streets. "Hm...pirates are recruiting before they enter the New World, huh?" He muttered contemplatively.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 16, 2012)

*UC*

Jace had been in a whirlwind of events since being ‘adopted’ by Livio. He hadn’t been around much due to some pirate stuff; going off to beat up bad guys or some bullshit like that. Not that he cared a jot. He was target practising like the gunman had shown him.

The Captain barely noticed him. He wasn’t even too sure what El Capitano's name was all he knew was that he came back to the ship all beaten up and had to recover like a pussy. Jace was almost certain that he could kick his ass and be the king shit of this ship. There was a bit of a downer of a mood as folk came to terms with some woman dying. They said that she could predict the future and Jace couldn't help wonder why she didn't predict that. But it looked like she was pretty close to those guys and Jace knew all about losing someone like that; it was a shit feeling. Like something ripped out of you and then you realise that you can never get it back. That was the worst part of it all – knowing that you can never make any new memories of them and you get panicked because the old ones fade and disappear. Jace spent every day trying to remember everything he could about his mom, he desperately didn’t want to forget her.

On the whole, the rest of the crew were ok. Adora was a really good cook and he actually learned a couple of things. He could now chop an onion in 7 seconds! Adora could do it in 2. Her hands were fast! Livio made good on his promise and made him a t-shirt saying ‘badass friend’ on it; though he also made him wear a shirt around Adora. What a fuckin prude. So he wore his shirt half open with the t-shirt on which made it read ‘ass mother’. What the fuck is that supposed to mean??

After a bit of sailing, a lot of scrubbing the decks, and raising and taking down the fucking sails (he hated doing that) they reached some weird place called Shabondy or shaobody, or shabooby. It was nuts. They had bubbles and these trees that were HUGE!

Jace tried not to look at all impressed at anything but was literally drooling as he stated that “It looks like shit on a turd.” The various crew members laughed at the contradiction of the young lad, who responded with a middle finger, to which Livio responded by kicking his tailbone as it was also directed to Adora.

Apparently there was talk of getting their ship coated or something. Jace didn’t really understand but they had to keep themselves entertained for a bit, though the young man was told to stay on the ship as there were some dangerous folk out there. Pirates, marines, nobles, slave merchants.

The last one piqued his interest but he hid it well. He sighed in disappointment and reluctantly agreed to stay on the ship.

‘Sorry guys,’ Jace thought to himself, ‘My parents might still be alive and I could find them here. I just can’t stay on the ship! I survived, I’m sure they did too. They’ll be here. I know it!’


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 16, 2012)

UC

Saobody​
"Damn it woman!" He pulled her off him. "I don't have time to pleasure random sluts and groupies right now, make an appointment with my assistant and I'll try to get to you within three working days." 

The Weatherman had already proceeded to move again while the stunned blond simply stood there with wide eyes. Nobody could be that stupid and full of himself that he was this ridiculous? 

"Hey listen here you musclebound oaf!" She stomped after him. "I'm looking to join your pirate crew and.....Uhm do pirate stuff like........Pillage and drink rum...." She hadn't thought that far ahead, if she had to be honest. 

"Oh....Well we don't have any need for random sluts or groupies in my crew I think.....Uh leave your resume or something and we'll get back to you in three working days." He took off again.

"Hey, I'm not a random slut or a groupie!" She tossed a rock at him to drive her point home. "I'm an actual pirate, I could help you guys out..... I could be your chef, I can do so mean cooking."

"We already have a chef, two even I think..... Wait what does Kestrel do again?"

"Oh well........ Well look at those stitches, I could've done a much better job, how about I become the doctor you clearly ne...Oof!"

She was caught off guard by him suddenly stopping. "We have a doctor already." She wasn't able to see his face, but things got very intense all of a sudden."Go play pirate somewhere else, I don't have time for this shit." He took off again, his sidekicks following him but this time Esma stayed behind.  Adora shot her an apologatic glance, but knowing Kai, his state of mind and what he was about to do..... It was for the best that the girl didn't get involved when things kicked off.

They hadn't made it far before they could hear shouts, they could just make out the girl being dragged off by a group of men. 
Adora was the first to respond, running over to her but by the time she got there the girl had already been taken away without a trace.

"Damn, babe we don't have time for that girl's nonsense so let's get going already, I want to keep my eye on you so don't run off like that." He was familiar enough with the area to know that he didn't want Adora walking around here on her own. 

"You selfcentered dick!" Adora pushed him. It didn't do much but it looked dramatic, so mission succeeded! "This girl was obviously in trouble, I figured she would be safer without us but I was clearly wrong and all you can think about it going on that stupid mission of yours."

"Listen, we need to get Xifeng back and we aren't going to find here without getting information on the Templars so."

"No, you listen!" She countered. "Even if you find them." She didn't voice her concerns about whether Xifeng was even still alive. "You just got your ass kicked by that woman, you'll only get yourself and all of us killed if you go on this suicide mission, think things through first but right now there is a girl that needs our help and that is only because we didn't help her when she first came to us." 

Ok, she may have had a point there. But he wouldn't admit that. Instead he just grumbled and stomped off again. 

"Kai!?" 

"Yeah, I'm going to fucking find that bitch, obvious place to go is the Auction House." 

Adora smiled for a second, though quickly scolded him. "Hey don't talk about women like that!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 16, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[The Wreckers; A Lesson in Humility]​
[Sabaody Streets] 

As Dianna left her to follow after Wu; Jackie turns down one of the many streets that made up this small paradise. In the distance she could see what could only be described as an amusement park. But such frivolous activities didn’t appeal to her. Even in her youth Jackie was afforded little time to ‘unwind’ as it were. Her ‘Aunt’ Junko always had some chore or exercise that needed to be complete that translated to her current mindset and work ethic. During her time as a Bounty Hunter or Merc as some would correct the first thing that she did was hit a local bar or tavern to scare up her next mark, similarly her time with the Templar had her awaiting missions while at port or more than usually she would be completing an already tasked goal. But now she wandered rather aimlessly, for the first time in her career she really worked for herself and crew and it seemed that her curse with keeping a crew together was at least in part overcome through her trials in the Templar, that and Dianna is excellent at focusing her Captain on more crew ‘friendly’ work, not that she [Dianna] had to overly worry, as the Wreckers were tough as nails.

Uncharacteristically Jackie finds herself standing at a small booth with assorted knick knacks and Jewelry; hey she was a woman she could look at pretty things from time to time, and other assorted gems. “Ah, pretty baubles for a pretty lady?” a voice asks bringing Jackie’s attention from the wares to the peddler. A round greasy looking man that was two cheese rolls short a factory. Jackie doesn’t answer the man, but allows her jade greens eyes to fall back to the table; her attention is immediately drawn to a shimmering sapphire set of earrings. A set that wasn’t there just a moment ago, her fingers hoover of the glass and draw a circle around the set as she thought, this brings a sinister smile to the peddlers lips, it was time to lay on the charm. “Ah, I have to say miss. You have an excellent eye for rare gems.” is cooed almost like a dove as his large mitts gently lifted the pair of stones from the case, “If I may be so bold miss.” is asked as the man set the earrings in Jackie’s hands, “I have a larger collection of rarities in the back.” That sly grin gets wider as he weaved his tale of lies as it seemed that Jackie seemed interested. “I dare not bring them out for fear of theft.” is added as he opened the cloth door of his small tent. 

Clenching the set of earrings Jackie bit the inside of her lower lip, was this guy serious? This was obviously a trap, though… it could be amusing.  “Really? I’d love to see them.” is replied as she walked around the table. Her olfactory already told her that there were four other men in the tent and two were using some sort of seastone lined weapons. “Follow me Ma’am” is slyly bitten as he led her into his web. . _  “3….2…… and now”_ the Wrecker thinks as she steps just into the part of the cloth. “Don’t move sweetheart.” _  ‘Bingo’_ a man’s voice cuts over the shuffling of feet. “Oh, she’s a pretty one. Look at those eyes.” One of the men behind her states as another looks over her too. “Yeah, I’d bet that she’d fetch a pretty price at auction.” The other one states while he rubbed his hands together, the tale; tale sound of metal rolling over metal told Jackie that this man was wearing knuckles. “Yeah, given her youth an build I bet she grab a better price than the last slut we sold, he a World Noble might buy her.” The man on her right barks, drool forming on the corner of his mouth and Beli signs flashed in his eyes. 

The man to her immediate left seemed to be the only bright one of the bunch as he raised an eyebrow. “Wait a minute mates, she looks familiar.” He says, the other men and shop keep only give him a blank stare. “What, is this one another of you ninety wives?” one jokes. “Yeah Danny, you think you know any pair of tits that walks in here.” Another adds which brings laughter and the slapping of knees. But the man called Danny wasn’t. In fact he was now rummaging through his side pouch, a few minutes later he pulled out rolled bounty posters. Jackie rolled her eyes as the tip of a sword is pressed against her back. Seemed these men were also bounty hunters. “Whatcha got thar Danny-boy?” the shop keep asks as he is handed a poster. “What’s this?” he asks as he unfurled it. “Jackie D. Roberts… Calico Jack…. Bounty…… *224 MILLION*!”

Now it was Jackie’s turn to flash a wicked grin as the rest of the group instantly recognize her. By the time that they can react to apprehend her, the she devil had pounced with blinding speed. The fight last little longer than a sneeze and the four Bounty Hunters were on the ground bound by their own leggings and knocked senseless.  “Now, what was that about selling me like some slut?” is asked as a kick catches one in the ribs. All groan in pain as the strike radiated through all their bodies. Fastening the set of earrings just before her fang earrings she then looks to the shop keep.  “I wonder how much I can make off you lot.” fear flashes over the man’s features as Jackie like the predator she was stalked his way. ~

[Random Auction House] 

“Yes miss, how can I help you?” a man with a quill asks as he looked up from a book.  “Yeah, I want to sell these pack mules.” is replied as she dropped the five men to the ground, it was quite the sight to see a woman carrying around five full grown men, but hell this was Sabaody, stranger sights had been seen before. ~~

[Ravenbeards, Dark Tidings]​
[Somewhere in Sabaody]

“Out of my WAY!” a man in a panic screams, the building he skirts as he ran collapses while bone tendrils fire out of the smoke and debris. People that he had run pass are speared and impaled, lifted into the air as some grim offering to Oda himself.  “Here’s Johnny!” a dark voice booms as Williams walks though the dust and debris that he had wrought. _ “Who the hell is Johnny?”_ those bloody colored eyes cut to the side, in a distorted skewed vision of his surroundings a silhouette of a man leans up against one of the spires he had created. But Williams only snorts while he snared a woman from a run as she tried to escape.  “I’m Johnny.” is retorted as he twisted her spine a full 180 degrees, though it didn’t kill the woman as a muffled scream erupts from the back of her head, her hair and flesh stretch unnaturally as her mouth attempted to open. Falling to her knees she starts to slowly suffocate as stained bone showed through her gaping mouth and the portal of her eyes. The poor creature falls, collapsing to the ground as her breathing becomes heavy and labored. 

The man that Williams were chasing briefly turns to see if he was still being sought, to his relief he doesn’t see the mad man as he rounded a corner. Stopping he leans up against a wall to catch his breath, “Fuck, what does he want with me?” he gasps as he is slowly regaining some form of composer, “Sorry lady, but it was either you or me, and I’d rather it be you.” He apologies in a halfhearted matter as he stuck his head from around the wall, there were as expected a tangled mess of bodies and even some that were adding to the mad man’s carnage. Seem they had accepted his choice of life or death… but no mad man. “Where the fuck is he?” he asks himself.  “Right here.” is replied as a cage of bone pins the man to the wall. _ “So, Johnny… you caught him, what now? Finger paint with his pancreas?”_,  “Hmm, that does sound fun, but I’d rather have a pint right now.” is replied as the man that was captured released his bowls. The pungent smell of ammonia brings Williams back around to him, his mind taken off the rum he may have wanted over him, to just now at least. 

 “Oh, that’s right.” is uttered as Williams closed in onto the cage, his pasty white hands wrapping around his ridged bars.  “You’re pretty little wife tells me…” is uttered as the decapitated, at the mouth, head of his wife is shoved up against the white bindings.  “… that you know of an auction house that World Nobles frequent.” is barked, the man can only quiver with fear while he meekly shook his head. _ “Yeah, yeah she was right, don’t rub it in.”_,  “Take me there, and I may not separate you bones from your flesh.” ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2012)

*Van Slayer*​
*Supernova Arc *

_Sabaody Archipelago_

Van Slayer finally reached the civilized part of the archipelago, after defeating that group of small fry he kept walking no more than ten minutes before he could reach town. His eyes immediately started to look for a bar, a restaurant or at least a place where he could get some entertainment. His precious weapon, Hades, and his knives could be easily seen by anyone making it obvious that the guy was either a pirate or a bounty hunter yet no one was really looking at him with eyes of suspicion. It seemed that the presence of those kind of people was pretty common around the place. 

" So, what should I do? I?m lacking on money so a fine meal can?t be bought unless... "his head turned to his right, as if an strange smell was attracting him, his instinct and over all, his fortune detector were telling him to follow that way. He did so. It took nothing but a few turns around some alleys before he could reach a booth, " A booth? what could I f-...Oh nice!! "his question was immediately answered by the shiny jewels placed in front of him. The eyes of the spiky-haired gunman adopted a strange shape, the symbol usually used to represent the berries, money, replaced his dark orbs in an instant.

A  mischievous grin crossed his face as he looked around. There was no one attending and those babies were lying there, calling his name, shouting for him to free them from the crystal prison they were inside. Van did not hesitate and carefully disarmed the shopwindow placed there, then ead his hand to his back and from his jeans a small sack appeared. " Don?t worry, daddy is here. " he whispered before taking all the jewels he could and putting them inside the bag. Then he turned and started to walk away.

*"224 MILLION!?*

He was able to hear from the back of the place however he really did not understand the situation." If they?re this wealthy they surely doesn?t mind giving me these. " he departed not knowing the beat that a group of men was taking back there.

*After a luxurious meal*

" I have enough to keep eating like this for a month or so now. What should I do next? " once again, all of his doubts were answered by his eyes which immediately spotted the amusement park, famous place of this archipelago." I bet there are some chicks right there! Wait for me ladies! "he ran off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 17, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line [*Shabody*]
The Auction House

---

With a sudden jolt, Edo detected several powerful presences heading over to...the direction of the Auction House. He recognized the cold and 'wild' one as the one belonging to the Wreckers, the warmer one of the Unnamed Crew and an unknown...particularly vile one. "_Why are the Unnamed Crew going to the Auction House?_" Edo frowned, eating his ice cream. "_Are they recruiting too...? I have a bad feeling about this._" He glomped down the rest of his ice cream along with the cone and ran off to the direction of the Auction House. He needed to get there before the others, so that he could properly position himself and...prepare. In case things went wrong.

"Huh." Edo's head cocked to the side. The Auction House was a lot...better maintained than he had expected. He was expecting something more run-down, messy, chaotic and dirty. Instead, the Auction House was a medium-sized building built with what seemed to be marble pillars, and very extravagant patterns and window peaks on the walls. There was growing moss, but it was kept so that the building retained a 'natural' appearance.  

Making sure nobody was around, Edo got behind a wall and changed into a disguise. A plain, black suit with a cane which had a sea-stone tip and various smoke and flash grenades stored inside. Upon the wall, Edo placed a small remote controlled explosive dial. Just in case he needed a quick escape. Satisfied with his handiwork, Edo walked into the Auction House. The main hall where the auctions were held was surprisingly big and spacious, with many rows of seats - already mostly filled - and a 'stage' sort of thing where the auctions would presumably be shown. Stealthily, he placed himself on the row in the back, to give himself a view of the overall room, but also so that he was near the wall where he placed the dial.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 17, 2012)

*OverKills!*

“Hm, wonder what the noise was…” Dante said as they walked down a large corridor.

“Sounded like a drill.” Toni said enthusiastically, “I wonder how big it is and what it’s penetrative power would be. Sounded pretty powerful…..oooh I’m getting excited just thinking about how deep it can go. Mmmm!”

Shinpachi closed his ears as soon as he heard the words ‘penetrative power’ and thought about hairy feet, so was spared further embarrassment. Somehow Tony, still didn’t know that Shinpachi liked her, despite being pretty much told by Heather during her tirade. Tony wasn’t helping matters any by re-enacting a drill (two fingers) going through the dirt (a fist with a little hole in the side).

“A drill eh? Wonder why they got a drill.” Dante said out of reflex and not really thinking about the obvious answer.

“Because whoever is in it are dirty cheats!” Kiya said a little miffed by the idea. “I mean, here we are busting our asses and they go and get a drill?! Dirty, rotten, stinking cheats!”

“Whoa there missy, that’s some pretty strong language, I think you need to go into time out.” Sougo said stirring things up.

Kiya gave him the middle finger and Sougo gave her one back after pretending to wind it up, using an imaginary crank on the side of his hand.

“Well if they’re cheating then we better move it!” Dante said 

“Shocked. Literally shocked that you are capable of intelligent thought.” Heather said with a dejected look on her face

“Can’t be having that now! Let’s all run there whilst doing the congo!”

“What??! That’s totally the…”

“Best idea ever!” Dude said with sparkling eyes and latched on to Mion’s waist.

“Hssss” she jumped and hissed at him and then went red, “Sorry, old habit. Please, teach me this congo.” Mion said and dude happily held her waist again. Mion followed suit by holding Sougo’s, who held Anya’s pig tails, who held Ike, who held Shinpachi, who held Tony, who held Kiya, who held Dante, who held Heather.

“I’m not doing this.” Heather said leading the pack. 

“If you don’t I’ll hold you somewhere else..” Dante whispered as his hands went lower. Heather went as red as her hair and reluctantly started moving forward. “Hyaa!” Dante said slapping her ass. Heather spun around wit a look of death on her face.

“What? We have to move remember.” Dante grinned and Heather turned around and smiled, not letting anyone see it. 

“Fine.” Heather started to sprint, right off the bat, leaving Dante holding empty air. 

“Oh ho, it’s on now!” Dante also sprinted with Kiya almost lifted off her feet as she held on.

And so the Overkills sprinted through the corridors filled with spears, darts and a floor that collapsed behind them. Despite the impending doom all members were laughing and joking. Except Shinpachi, whose eyes had rolled up into the back of his skull as he held Tony’s waist. 

Heather screeched to a stop suddenly and side stepped before everyone piled into the back of her. The crew went careening into a bunch of thorny bushes. 

“Ow ow ow!” They all came out and looked at her smirking face, “not nice!”

“Oh I’m sure you can take a little pain every now and again.” Heather said and sat on a rock. Just beyond the thorny bushes was a golden glow. There was definitely some treasure there. 

“So, any ide..” 

Before she could finish, Sougo shot his rocket launcher with the incendiary round and burnt through the whole thing. This wasn’t a trap, it was just nature being a dick so the bushes lit up with no other consequences. But it did reveal what the glowing light was….


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 17, 2012)

UC

Saobody

Auction House​
*"I don't know what you are talking about?!" *The auction official was pulled over the counter and was then babyshaken by Kai but it didn't result in anything coming out of him. *"You know how many bitches we sell on an average day, and that's just this auction house, you know how many bitches are sold here in the area on an average day."*

"Oi, don't talk about women like that." He shook a bit harder, the guy was bound to walk away with a severe case of whiplash, assuming he walked away at all from this. "It's a blond, brown eyes, uhm....She was wearing clothes, she like legs and arms and shit....... Dammit man!" OK he wasn't good at describing, or remember facts like that. Time for the boob whisperer to save the day. 

"Alright!" He closed his eyes and concentrated hard, going through the mental database that he had composed over the years. "Bust: 91 cm; Waist: 59 cm; Hip: 88 cm (37in, 23in, 36in)" He could not tell you how many inches were in a CM, yet he could instantly convert bust size in centimeters to inches. The benefits of being a pervert savant. 

The two locked eyes, a connection was formed. Hentai bastards unite!

"Oh that one, she was a special case, an outside party hired us to recover her." The man explained. "But she's gone now man, you'll never get back from..."

"Commencing Babyshake mode again!" 

*"Agh!"* 

He spent a solid minute like that. "Alright, ready to tell me where she is now." Kai was given the specifics and he then tossed the queasy slave trader. 

Meanwhile all this had been going on, Jackie had been nearby but keeping her distance and kept out of sight. There was something off about the nitwit, her senses told her that it was best to avoid him for now. She could always castrate the hound another day. 

Sadly Wu lacked the sublety of her lover......Wait.....Mistress?......Captain, we'll go with captain. "Jackie sama!" Standing a solid foot or two over most men in the area, this freight train came barreling straight through the crowd and right at Jackie, J.J. clutched against her chest as if he was a half mechanical stuffed animal. She nearly lost that little bugger and she wasn't going to lose him again, the monkey didn't seem to mind being pressed against her like that and he was red as a tomato and seemed to be about to lose cohesion and drip to the floor any second now.

The commotion was enough to draw even Kai's attention, he had trouble recognizing Wu for some reason. Despite her distinct appearance there a some factor that didn't allow him to identify her. With Jackie though it was an entirely different matter. 

He had found the lead he was looking for, Jackie was connected to the Templars. "Miss Pussy, you will lead me to the Templars!" If you had blinked, you would've missed Kai moving from his location to grope distance to Jackie. "This time your Color of Tits and using your sexuality won't work!" He was dead serious, that was probably the saddest thing about this all. "Witness the counter that will split the heavens!" As fast as he moved, it was nothing compared to how fast he had suddenly taken his clothes off. It was a close tie to what was more absurd, that Kai somehow had managed to take his clothes off, and showed Wu with them or that Kai was apparently using his full glory and Kai Jr as a nuclear deterrent to Jackie's funparts that she simply could not keep covered no matter what.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[The Wreckers; Color of What?]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

If it weren’t one thing, well it was always another. Wu had inadvertently brought Kai’s attention her way, when she didn’t quite want to be confronted with the halfwit hurricane as shouts of Ms. Pussy roared like thunder. A small sigh rolls of the she cat’s lips, turning she cast her glance up to meet the Weather man’s gaze as he appeared before her. 




Shin_Yagami said:


> UC
> 
> He had found the lead he was looking for, Jackie was connected to the Templars. "Miss Pussy, you will lead me to the Templars!" If you had blinked, you would've missed Kai moving from his location to grope distance to Jackie. "This time your Color of Tits and using your sexuality won't work!" He was dead serious, that was probably the saddest thing about this all. "Witness the counter that will split the heavens!" As fast as he moved, it was nothing compared to how fast he had suddenly taken his clothes off. It was a close tie to what was more absurd, that Kai somehow had managed to take his clothes off, and showed Wu with them or that Kai was apparently using his full glory and Kai Jr as a nuclear deterrent to Jackie's funparts that she simply could not keep covered no matter what.​






Jackie catches a half laugh in her throat as she presses her tongue into her lower lip, the foreboding sensation she felt in the boy’s core was all but gone and he was back to his half-witted self as he stripped down to his birthday suit. Cutting her glance to the side Jackie shook her head, did he actually think that she was perverted enough to be effected by this charade? Looking back to Kai she lightly snorts.  “Sorry. But I can’t help you with the Templar; we had a bit of a falling out after Atlant as my Grandfather had orders out to kill me.” is retorted as she rubbed a hand through her hair.

 “As far as your little counter measure…” Jackie pauses, she was half tempted to strip down as well just so see if Kai could keep his composer, but with Wu right next to her she risked giving the Amazon a heart attack… if Dianna was correct. Jackie then pauses within a pause (if that is even possible) and thinking of Dianna didn’t she tell her to keep up with Wu. For the sake of the code if she got caught and sold she’d tear this forsaken island apart.  “Wu Konga!” as if asking for it Dianna’s voice roars over the silence of the auction house. The ratty door explodes inward and Dianna marches in dragging some poor sap in by the roots of his hair. In her rage it may take her a moment to spot them, but Jackie knew what she‘d say, ‘hey I thought you said to avoid him..’ 

 “is concerned.” is continued as she refocused on Kai while pulling a hand between them. The short delicate hairs on her hand slightly lengthen as she formed razor sharp claws.  “If you want to be castrated then stand still.” is bitten with a predatory tone. Kaiser D. Winter’s Counter Zero. Jackie D. Roberts’ immunity One. 

 “Hey Jackie! I thought you said to.”,  “Wu happens.” is shouted back, seemed the Wreckers had their own Curse of the Kaiser only in female form… Jackie wondered if she forced Wu on Kai if they’d have a genius kid…. Shaking her head she pushes that thought as far from her mind as she could while regretting she thought it in the first place.  

Before anything further could happen the Auction House is filled with a powerful presence,  “I see you’re about as refined as ever Jackie.” the voice is almost sweet, but the underlining tone of authority sent chills down the common rift raft’s spines. A genuine grin crosses Jackie’s lips as she turned to the direction of the voice came.  “Auntie Junko.” she almost exclaims as the woman vanishes from the rafters, in the next instant the blind woman is between Jackie and Kai whom she had partially redressed. [color=#blue] “Let me get a look at you.”[/color] is replied, people may have been perplexed if they knew the woman was blind, but her powerful CoO showed her more than eyes ever could. As the two women spoke Kia watched the two, he couldn’t quite place it, but this new woman seemed familiar. Like he had known her, for quite some time as well. 

She looked.. familiar akin to Xifeng only older and not as curvy in the right places, if only Kaiser knew that she was Xifeng’s great Aunt.  “Twigg didn’t tell me he’d be bringing you too.” is stated as she hugged her.  “Eh, I decided I wanted to tag along, because I was bored.” Junko replies, but then as per her norm she turns to Kai, the sorrow in his soul told her that he’d lost someone recently.  “Child, you sure you want to know about the Cross?” ~​​


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 18, 2012)

*Shabody Park*

Dapper sulked silently at Ten's side as the two strode down the street. Despite the enthusiastic surroundings, Dapper couldn't seem to get out of his funk. He occasionally glanced over at different rides and attractions, but didn't pay them much mind. 

Ten still didn't understand the owl's disposition. From what she'd observed, this type of environment would normally cheer people up. "Do you...want to go back to the ship?" Dapper let out an annoyed sigh. *"Ten, I know you're trying but-"* His jaw dropped as he raised his wing, pointing over to a large bookstore on the side of the street, or more specifically a particular book on the higher shelf. *"That's...that's "Tales of the Blue". I've been looking everywhere for a copy of it.* He frantically waddled over to the shop. "It seems this was the right place to take you." Ten said to herself, before following close behind. 

As Dapper's wing grabbed it, he was surprised to see someone else's hand grab it at the same time. He looked over to see a boy who looked like he was in his late teen years. He was fairly tall for his age, with very short hair in a sort of buzz cut style. He wore a simple brown shirt, black pants and blue flip flops on his feet. 

*"Mine!"* Dapper tried to yank the book away from the boy, who held on with a surprisingly strong grip. "Oh, uhh, did you want to buy this?" The boy asked politely. 

*"Yes, I wanna buy it! I've been looking everywhere for it!"* Dapper tried to rip the book from the boy's grip. He finally let go, sending Dapper stumbling back. "I apologize for my friend's behavior." Ten said as she approached the two. "Oh, don't worry about it." The boy said with a dismissive gesture. "Brashton." He held out his hand to Ten, clearly waiting for a handshake, which Ten didn't pick up on right away. "It's Ten." Ten shook Brashton's hand for an awkwardly long amount of time, before finally letting go. 

*"Hm, quite. I apologize as well sir."* Dapper said with a bow of his head. Although it was clear that he was simply feeling triumphant at getting his prize. Ten looked Brashton up and down. "Have we met before? You seem somehow familiar." 

"I'm afraid not ma'am. You probably have me mistaken for someone else. I have a pretty generic look, or so I've been told." Brashton said with another dismissive gesture. "So what brings you this close to the Red Line?"

*"Our crew is just passing through really. We're on our way to the New World."* Dapper said only partially paying attention, his eyes glued to the first page of the book. Brashton showed some surprise. "Seriously? Then...then you must be pirates." 

*"Well, yes."* Brashton reached into his pocket and pulled out a folded up newspaper. "Is your captain one of these guys?" The front page of the paper had pictures of eleven bounty posters. Kai's and Livio's were among them. *"Two of them actually."*

"They're calling these guys the Supernovas. The new rookie pirate captains and their crew's. The marines are on high alert right now. You should really be careful not to run into any of them."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 18, 2012)

UC

Saobody Auction House​
"What the?" A lot of things were off here, but what puzzled Kai the most was that she didn't seem neutralized by the perfection that was his body. He knew that she wasn't a lesbian because she had made plenty of passes at him not that long ago. Could it be it be her magical Color of Tits powers. IF it could attract handsome devils to land on her boobs, it could perhaps make anti-hotness shielding or whatever. 

Before he could give this mystery some more though, his pants had mysteriously been put on again. The Color of Tits and all it's awesome magical powers had struck again! Was that how she managed to fend of his awesome counter, by putting his pants back on again while copping a feel at the speed of light. He felt groped and slightly violated, he was fairly sure that was what happened. A man just knew.

?Child, you sure you want to know about the Cross?? 

What it was about this woman, why she looked familiar for some reason or why she knew about the Templars were all matters he did not focus on. She held the answers he was looking for. "Yes." He quickly answered. "They took someone from me, I will take her back and kill that damn blondie."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2012)

*Jack/Jill/Jim*

Neither Jack nor Jill were strangers to the sea and having been split from the Firecrackers (having encountered a pirate using the ‘push’ fruit), and the hardy pirate made his way to Shabaody Archipelago, hitching a ride with various other pirates (whether they knew about it or not). Of course Jill also came in very handy in this respect too and it was this last ship which she was in control and the vixen sighed as she looked around her and pulled on her top.

“Men these days have so little stamina.” She said as she steered the ship gently to the docks and leaped off it, leaving the crew on the ship utterly and totally exhausted, after copious amounts of booze, games and sex. Jill was just getting started.

Jim observed the wonder of the Archipelago from within and wrote furiously everything he could. “Hey Jill, could you find out more about this place?”

“Sure thing sweetie. I’m still feeling frisky though, you sure you don’t want to swap with Jack and then you and me could….”

“Not interested.” Jim said curtly.

“Ugh! You’re the least fun pirate ever!”

“Yeah yeah. Go amuse yourself with the locals. Jack is still sound asleep in here, mumbling about…..ok you don’t want to know what he’s mumbling about.” Jim said shivering.

There seemed to be a taxi service using these weird bubbles. If Jill knew something about taxi drivers, they knew a lot about the area. 

“Where’d you like to go….holy mother of pearl!” the tired looking man was instantly energised by the sight of Jill bending over and letting her cleavage initiate the body language side to the conversation.

“Hm, well, take me someplace fun.” Jill said climbing in. “I don’t want to spend any money on a ride, so just tell me what you’d like and I’ll pay for it in. Other. Ways.”

Jim wished he hadn’t made her SUCH a slut but the nymphomaniac side to her was fairly crucial to her character. Besides it got them a bunch of free stuff and they needed to save beli. The taxi driver almost crashed a couple of times and was completely unaware that they had another passenger on board. 

“So kid, what’s your name?” Jill asked as the taxi driver tried to keep his eyes on the road.

“Jace….” He mumbled as he realised he had been spotted. 

“Cool name. Well, now Mr taxi driver looks like I’ll have to give you an IOU. Can’t do anything in front of a child now can we? But…Hey Jace can you close your eyes for a little bit.”

“Go ahead slutbags, it’s nothing I haven’t seen before.” Jace said lying through his teeth but was utterly curious on this.

“’fraid not kid, if you don’t close your eyes I’ll pull em out with my fingernails.” Jill said and straddled the driver, whilst showing Jace her talons.

“Fine…” Jace said closing his eyes and putting his hands over them.

“No peeking either.”

“Fuck sake. I said fine!” Jace snarled.

There were moans, nosebleeds and a near miss as the bubble bounced off a tree, but it ensured that they got the ride for free. The taxi driver was a smoldering mess with lipstick all over his face and neck.

Jace did sneak a little peek in (after all he was a pirate!) only to have his eyes greeted by a gun to his head. He didn’t peek anymore after that.

Jill knelt down and looked at the angry looking kid.

“So, whatchya gonna do now?” Jill asked taking out a lollipop and giving one to Jace.

“Not take candy from strangers for one thing.” Jace said declining the offer.

“Ah, you got some brains hm? Well, I’m trying to find a new crew. I got bored with the old one I was with.” Jill said sitting down with her legs crossed. “Jim what do you think?”

Jace was confused as she started talking to herself, as all he could hear was one side of the conversation. “Ok, that sounds like a good idea. Oh, Jack’s awake? OK!”

Jill turned to Jace, grabbed him and gave him a big kiss on the side of the cheek. “I’ll stay like this forever….well, at least for as long Jim thinks that I’m useful like this to his story, but look me up when you get older and I’ll teach you a few things.” Jill said with a wink.

“You going somewhere?” Jace asked wiping the wetness off his face.

“Yup. You gotta deal with….well you’ll see.” And with a poof she was gone and replaced by Diamond Jack Dallas, the one legged, beer gut showing, hell raising, pirate of all pirates! Or so he announced. Jace screamed a little as Jack picked him up and looked at him with his one eye.

“Arrr! Ye be Jace eh? Well I be no babysitter. Jill maybe softer than a…what? ….Arrr that be unfair Jill, ye can’t deny a man his Treasure Time!....ach, alright, but ye better have somethi…oh now that does sound good.” Jack spoke with Jill in his head but as usual, the conversation was only have heard. 

“Right kiddo, ye be comin with me!” Jack took Jace by his collar and dragged him behind him as he struggled to get free.

“Let go you fucking fuck of a dick bag pirate! I gotta find my mom!” Jace growled

“Then that’s what I’ll help ye with ye brat! I’ll uproot each one of these bastard trees te find her too. Ye have the Word of Diamond Jack Dallas!”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 18, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk

Saobody Island​*
The swordsman did a poor job of paying attention. He'd actually fallen asleep a couple of times there, walking and functioning purely on instinct. The missing girl? Whatever. Auction house? Whatever. Either they'd find her, or they wouldn't. It wasn't particularly significant to him.

When, in the midst of his antics with Jackie, The Templars were brought up.. his eyes slowly opened, looking deathly serious. Forearm resting on the hilt of his colorful katana duo, Darius waited to hear more. His expression was grim, and his eyebrows furrowed.

The Cross..? He jotted that down in the small part of him that managed to give a darn about anything that didn't directly correlate with himself. His eyes were narrowed, as the man listened in. His mind randomly flashed back to his fight with the gun armed stalker, and his teeth clenched, but he kept his calm. He couldn't allow his impatience to show itself.

Darius began glancing around.. and noticed something out of the ordinary. The girl.. the noble.. she was being taken. Now they were stuck between a rock and a hard spot. Wanting to know more about the Templars, Darius decided to make one less obstacle for Kai.. his meal ticket to Xifeng.

Approaching the kidnappers, his eyelids half open, he slashed.. and the potato sack they attempted to hide her under was cut in two. "Hey. If you're going to be a burden and stick to someone, do it better." Darius bluntly said before shoving the noblewoman towards Kai.

He found the fishmen pointing guns at him, now, and Darius stood there.. unmoving. He looked unafraid, and a nasty scowl rose. "Fucking fish.." Hand lightly locking on the crimson katana's hilt, Darius swirled it around himself once, swiftly, but with incredible grace. A blast of wind sent the fishmen crashing onto their butts and wincing, and when they went to fire their firearms, the weapons shattered.

"Who in the fuck are you?!" One of the fishmen cried, reaching for a whip. The others drew swords.. and closed in on him.

"None of your business. I don't have time for a bunch of small fry," Darius replied while smoothly sheathing his blade. He then walked off, dodging the whip striking at the back of his head by causally tilting it. A few more attacks missed, the swordsman calmly side stepping them, before he paused back nearby Kai to listen in. 

Esma was watching him from behind Kai's broad back, peering at the unsocial swordsman. When she thought the unhappy man glanced at her she stood beside Kai once more, gingerly ignoring the bounty hunters that were currently calling for back up.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 19, 2012)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
Grand Line - Saobody Island
The Truth

---

​An icy sensation pierces through me as I listen in on the conversation between Kaiser, the Wreckers and another woman. Like a jigsaw puzzle, my brain quickly pieces together the words they speak, and the a picture of the truth forms neatly inside my head. "_They killed Xifeng?_" The voice rang inside my head, and for a second, I nearly lose my composure as a bead of cold sweat drips down my back. Teeth grinding, I summon up all my willpower in an attempt to not get up and ask the lady about this myself. 

My grip around my cane noticeably tightens, my hands turning a white colour. I didn't understand it at all. Why would the Templars kill Xifeng? Weren't they _allies_? What could they even gain from killing her? Did the crew do something to piss them off while I was away? Did the events on Atlanta island make them decide she needed to be eliminated? A thousand questions boomed in my head, but ultimately I shoved them all out, deciding that the headache could wait later.

Hovering my eyes to the newest addition to the crew, I arch an eyebrow as I observe him skillfully take out a small group of Fishermen with swordsmanship. "Not bad." I mutter to myself quietly and then yawn. The lack of sleep was getting to me.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2012)

*ShinSenGumi*

The mission wasn’t exactly a failure, but you really couldn’t call it a success either. Shin was a mess of blood and had started to foam at the mouth from the electric todger device, whilst Sendo had gotten so out of control horny that in utter delirium he had sex with a pillow and a chocolate cake. The less said about Kenneth the better, already uncomfortable with the role he tried to seduce the brunette for it somehow turn into a mass brawl between the security guards and the big man.

Needless to say, their respective dates ran in fear but they managed to sneak into the upper sanctum of the compound with some clever use of their powers, Kenneth’s impromptu distraction and blind, stupid luck. The objective was to get to the top floor, arrest Miss Demeanour, hand her over and on to the next mission. After negotiating a slime man, a size altering woman (who’s breast ‘enhancements’ almost killed the swordsman) and a freaky little girl who had powers no-one could understand; Miss Demeanour, used a rocket powered hand glider to make her escape. 

After a good round of interrogation, it was found that she was heading to the Shanbody Archipelago and make her escape into the New World. The marines then were off to one of the most contentious places on Earth. A place where the Law seemed to be written in spite of Justice.

*Sendo *

“So…what’s this place about then?” Sendo asked as once again he was taken aback by the beauty of the place. He had seen things he had not even thought possible but here, as they approached the Marine section of the Archipelago, Sendo took in the breathtaking trees and the multitude of bubbles around the area.

“This is the Shaboady Archipelago.” Gumiko said, also in wonderment but less so than the sparkly eyed man-child. “Now, Sendo, I want you to listen and listen good.”

Sendo turned away from the railing and looked down at the pink haired Captain, who had a very somber face on, “Wow, must be serious if you’re going all Marine like on me.”

“Captain, this place is easily one of the most contentious places on the planet. In all fairness, I recommend that you be excluded from the mission due to your disposition.”

“What’s that supposed to mean?” Sendo asked in a light hearted way. He was curious though to hear what others thought of him.

“It means you are more interested in Justice than the law.” Gumiko was trying to tread carefully.

“Riiiight. Surely as Marines that’s a given right? And the law and justice should be married together anyways, yeah?” Sendo said waving the silly notion aside, “I’ll deal with whatever comes my path and now that you’ve gone as far as to say that, I have to go and see what the fuss is about. You make it sound terrible, but it seems so lovely and peaceful here.”

Gumiko looked somewhat sad at Sendo’s statement, knowing that he would not be able to hold himself back. Already she was conflicted – it was likely that today was to be the end of Sendo Kagawa.

Shin stayed silent throughout, practising Knoxx’s regime with newly found vigour. The fact that their target was allowed to escape was indication that he had been neglecting his training somewhat. 

They docked and made their way to the marine headquarters of Shabaody. Sendo was a little shocked by his briefing. 

“You have an auction house? For Slaves?!” Sendo asked incredulously, such a thing couldn’t be possible.

“Yes sir. The World Nobles will often buy people and use them.” The lieutenant stated in a bored fashion. It seems everyone asked him about this, “look don’t get mad at me sir, I didn’t make the rules. I’m pretty sure one of the admirals will be around at some point, if you have an issue then bring it up to him. Sir.”

“I…” Sendo was steaming with rage. Marianne and Jace were taken from him to be sold as slaves; this is where they could have ended up? For the amusement of these vultures, “I can’t possibly stand for this.”

“Sir, any action against these members will result in death. If you feel you cannot stomach it then ple…”

Sendo was already away and stormed out of the building, through the wall as he restored it to it’s natural state of sand and stones, before it snapped back to it’s original form as he was out of range. Gumiko and Shin were also out like a shot.

“Dammit! I knew this was a bad idea. Shin! We have to restrain him, for his own good!”

Shin nodded and gripped his sword. Sendo was already away in the distance as he sprinted towards the auction house. His wife and son could be there. If they weren’t then there had to be a record….something. If they had been sold to one of these nobles he….he didn’t know what he would do. All he did know was that he had never been so angry before in his life.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[The Truth that the Eyes Hide: Jackie, Kaiser and Junko]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

Junko allows her brows to lightly furrow, the Templar weren’t usually in the business of kidnapping, but assassination was a totally different scenario. Especially if Victor was involved, that bastard was a virus on the Order and blight on humanity.  “Took? Could you be more specific young man?” is asked while a rather serious look fell over Jackie. Her olfactory just slapped her in the face and big time as she thought back on the woman in red. She hadn’t seen her ‘aunt’ since acquiring the Saber Tooth Tiger Zoan, and now that she thought about it. Junko and Xifeng smelled similar, no more like family.  “I don’t believe that’s pro…”in an almost invisible set of motions Junko lands several soft touches around Jackie’s collar bones.  “Didn’t I raise you a bit better than that Jackie?” is asked as the Saber Cat’s world went blurry. Wu catches her captain as Jackie’s knees buckle. J.J. almost hits the floor, but quickly recovers and climbs Wu like a tree as the Amazon cuts Junko a deadly look, though it quickly turns to one of opportunity as she realizes that Jackie is near helpless in her clutches.

 “Now, where were we before being interrupted?” is asked as she turned back to Kai, Adora, Darius and some girl that was about to be sold off that Darius saved. Kai started to speak, but Adora stepped in, knowing she could do a better job at explaining then Kai could, as he barely spoke in tits and ass with women.  We lost our doctor Xifeng…” Adora continued to speak, but Junko only hears a garbled mess, then without warning she appears right in front of the cook.  “Did you say Xifeng?” is asked, the underlining tones dark and sinister forcing Adora to pause and merely shake her head.  “Does Xifeng have a last name?” is ordered.  “L-Lijuan.”, as the word rolls off the cook’s lips the strange woman storms off, both fist clutched at her sides;  “Quam praesumo is, suus ex suus!” the woman’s ire seemed to peak with each word as she stormed toward the door pushing pass Dianna while she stood there in a stupor

 “Where do you think you’re going Junko?” Twigg asks as Junko stormed up to him. The venom that ran behind her dead eyes told the quarter master that the question was a dangerous one, though he still held firm as the acting Captain while placing a hand on her shoulder.  “iens praecessi quod iuguolo Victor.” is bitten in return as a foot pounded a crater in the streets of Sabaody, in rebuttal as she pushed Twigg’s hand away.  “That not be a wise thing to do Junko, Victor is too dangerous.” is bit in rebuttal,  “Don’t think you can order me around Twigg, you’re not Bart.” Junko fumes, but Master Twigg seems to have none of it,  “Aye, I be no Bart Ms. Lijuan. But I be in charge by his word on this errand. Get back to the Fortune, we’ll speak this over with Bart when he returns.” Twigg orders, defiance shown in Junko’s features, but begrudgingly she shakes her head in agreement. 

Twigg’s gaze turns from Junko as she walked back toward the ship to the inner sanctum of the Auction House. A long barreled pistol is pulled form his sash and the hammer is pulled. Adora’s eyes widen as Kaiser starts to make his move, but the Sky Emperor is too slow as the trigger is gently squeezed and the shell let fly. The round shot wizzes by Kai and Adora meeting the skull of one of the men calling for assistance.  “I believe it be better if we not be interrupted again. Correct Mr. Winter?” Twigg asks pushing the pistol back into place as he walked into the room.  “Tell me, have you heard of the Burden of the Cross?” the question rings a curiosity to Edo, in his journeys as he looked for fortune, fame and whom killed his dad he too had looked up things on the Templar, the phrase the Burden of the Cross he had come across. But in all his endeavors he never found a meaning behind it.  “Ah, the confusion in your eyes tells me the truth of the matter, very well. Not even the Phantom Thief on his own could unravel this mystery.” Twigg remarks his glance passing over the disguised Edo, though his eyes didn’t betray that he knew the thief where he sat. A moment later a small leather bound book is produced.  “The Burden of the Cross is the way the Templar identify themselves to one another, inside this book is Ranking of the Order, how to identify rank and address the rank.” Twigg states handing the book over to Adora,  “The Order is Mobile, they have stakes in all waters, but they never stay in one spot too long, only a Templar can lead you to their faction.” is stated 

 “So it be best if ye let the Ms. Adora do the talking.” is added as he turned a glance to Wu, who may have been just groping Jackie.  “I take it, ye be Wu Konga…” Twigg states, Dianna had been in contact with him since they were supposed to meet here in Sabaody so he knew of most of the more interesting quirks of the Wreckers. 

[The Devil with the Snake’s Grin, Doc Whiskey]​
The sound of feet tearing down a back alley can be heard even over the panic in their screams. “What and the hell was that?” one man wielding a large saber asks while glancing over his shoulder. “Like hell if I know, one of those fucking Supernova maybe?” another smaller man with a pistol replies as the small troupe rounds a corner to take a quick breather. “Master, what are we g-going to do?” a chained Pirate asks the small round teen that rode his back.  “Shu-shut up, Mr. Djan… he’ll… he’ll.” the boy sobs with large tears in his eyes as a man with a large Ax steps into the pass. While pressing his back to the wall, “Djan, did you see what attacked us?” the man with the pistol asks, but the large man only shakes his head no as he fought to catch his breath. 

[Rooftop, Close] 

 “It feels good to be back in the game!” a mechanical hiss followed the exclamation as Chasm lands on a darkly dressed man’s shoulders. A pale glance looked to the dragon as its wings folded down onto its mechanical hide, a devilish grin hung about Doc’s features as he squatted on down on the edge of the roof, his suspenders scraping off the ground. Knocking the black silk fedora back he lets out a small whistle,  “That’s sure a long way down.” is stated with a wile chuckle as he looked over to the alleyway the World Noble and his men ran.  “Being blown from the Firecracker’s by that Paw man was a blessing, don’t you think?” is hissed,  “No, the blessing was that that Agent thought we’d be a better assets alive than dead.” is replied, a second sound of mechanical wings can be heard tearing through the air,  “You two sure know how to be big meanies!” a voice screams in a pant. In the next instant a silver dragon flies up followed by a woman dressed in the same black suit that Doc now wears.  “Trix, what took you so long?” is asked as her Dragon, Nova, lands on her shoulder. A glare of anger flashes in Trixie’s eyes,  “Do you know how hard it is to keep up with you two?” is bitten back. Though Doc merely grins while he motions to the alley with the nod of his head,  “So, the target is over there?” is asked, though it was more of a rhetorical question.

 “Try to keep up, as I still don’t see why Doc chose you to hold Nova.” Chasm hisses while Dock stands. Grabbing his fedora he takes a step back falling from the roof.  “Show OFF!” is yelled as she ran behind the white haired man leaping from the roof pulling her large cleaver from her back. 

 “Is this a private party or can anyone join?” the voice seemed to come from everywhere and the body guards panic as they pull themselves from the wall. The young Noble and his less then noble steed cower as white Linen falls from the sky snaring the pistol and its wielder; dragging him to the roof. “Did you see that?” the swordsman asks while backing from Djan into the open alleyway. Mistake two. A large clever like blade nearly cuts the man in half vertically as he is ran through.  “Shit, there is two of em?” the large man growls pulling his ax free, Nova however will have none of her master being challenge and snatches the weapon away. As the large man stumbles away, Trixie ends him as easily as she ended the man that walked into her blade.  “I’m up by one!” Trixie yells as the Pirate the young Noble was once riding is pushed toward the woman, the man is torn to shreds by drills, and as he collapses Doc reforms standing with heel on his skull.  “Well, I guess that makes this little game a tie.” Doc replies as he crushes the Pirate Captain’s head like a grape, Trixie merely rolls her eyes at the comment. 

 “I-I know that uniform.” the young teen hesitantly states pushing his back flush against the wall he is standing.  “Ah, is that true? Trix, can a suit be considered a uniform?” he asks pulling at his unbuttoned coat which causes his hanging suspenders to shake.  “Dunno?” is replied as she flicked a small pebble cracking the glass dome that was meant to separate the World Noble from the common air. The boy’s eyes widen as he tries to patch the glass by pressing his hands against the break.  “Isn’t that cute.” ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 21, 2012)

Khan

A grunt and a wave was his response, the meeting had served it's purpose. It hadn't gone as he wanted but he wanted to confirm Bart would not be getting in his way. While seemed to be the case, the recent actions of the Roberts, the claim of mutiny and the audacity of Bart's proposal had pushed his kind sensitive soul to the limit. 

"I will be taking my leave, the theatrics of a whore are of not worthy of my time." While his words indicate that he didn't pay no mind to Mio, this was not the case. Her goal to to pass Theo's territories on to the next generation was ridiculous, but might just make things a whole lot easier for him. He was in no rush, time was on his side. "We'll see how that works out, squandering Theo's hard earned territories to some brats.......In the meantime it looks like I have a lot of work to do." He shot one last look to Bart. 

"If you have changed your mind, and wish to give me an apology in the form of a farewell present." He was talking about Frankenstein and what remained of Alph. "It might just benefit the Roberts family in the long run."

UC

Saobody

Supernova​
"Alright let's go." They not only had what they had gotten for, Fan Boobs, but whatshisface also gave them the key to finding Xifeng. Now they needed to get away from the trouble magnet that was Miss Pussy and her magic mammaries. With his defense failing against her Color of Tits, it would be best to work on a new strategy and follow the more solid lead. 

He would settle that score with Jackie some other day. He dragged Adora and Esma along with him. He assumed that whatshisface with swords would follow after him. He headed towards the less seedy streets on Saobody. "Alright, Adora figure out that book and point me in the right direction and I'll start cracking my fingers and shit like that so that I'm ready to do my part." He seemed to be putting a lot of trust in that book, without even knowing what it contained. 

Adora had peeked inside the leather bound book but it was clear that this wasn't going to be as simple as finding the right page and then setting off to get Xifeng, despite what Kai seemed to think. They needed to slow down, take their time not just with this attempt to track down the Templars but also the part where they actually confront them. She needed to buy some time, for the sake of of everyone involved, having Ka go in half-cocked would just result in a lot more bodies.

But how?

As her eyes fell on the blond girl, it suddenly clicked. The best thing about it, it would also do wonders for her conscience. She had gone out of her way to help the girl after failing to do so when she first reached out, she was safe now but they needed to make sure this would be the case for ever. Some thugs or common riffraff were trying to sell or buy this girl, beating the shit out of them should serve a dual purpose. The girl would be save and it should keep Kai busy for a while at least, in the meantime she could think of a better plan. 

Wreckers

Wu​
?I take it, ye be Wu Konga??

He had to clear his throat a couple of times, but this too had no success, it took Dianna violently jabbing her in the waist to snap to attention. The red faced Wu had somehow managed to grab hold of Jackie, the fact that she was holding her captain was on it's own that that impressive but it was the execution. The ever loyal Wrecker had bravely clutched her captain by the chest and rear at the same time. It took an amazing woman to put someone else's safety before your own interest.

"Huh what?" She was starting to suffer now, it hadn't been the rude awakening, but her blood pressure was getting far too high. 

"Yes this is Wu Konga." Dianna eventually spoke up, while facepalming. This woman was such a test on her patience.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2012)

*Mio*

Khan kept with the insults, but Mio barely registered his irritating yammer; in fact she was quite distracted as her focus happened to stretch to Shabaody. She smiled. Indeed, this new generation were quite interesting. 

She turned to both Bart and Khan. “Lovely seeing you two again.” She said scornfully and leaped up to her ship greeting her crew with a rub of her temple and a shake of her head. “It’s like dealing with children. I’ll be glad to retire from this. Get us out of here and to Fairway Island.”

Mio headed straight for her cabin. She refused to move in to the captains cabin. That was Theo’s. Besides, redecorating it would have been too much of a pain; she hated decorating – as was evident by her simple room. She did however take a few items of importance, one of which being a silver den den mushi that was locked in her safe. This was the direct line to the Gorosei – as a Yonkou, Theo had…acquired one. In fact the entire mission had been to get that den den mushi for he knew that there would be a time when he would need it. He used it to broker a deal for him to retire and Mio was looking to do the same.

She sat on her chair and waited for the Gorosei to pick up. It took only two rings.

“Mio, to what do we owe the pleasure?” an old voice spoke, the mushi looked uninterested.

“I’m cutting to the chase. I will retire if you give me the….”

“The same deal as we did Theo? I’m afraid not, in fact we are in the process of doing quite the opposite.”

Mio remained silent for a second. The mushi on their end, had its eyes closed with a quiet rage to it. “Are you sure you want to do that?” the statement was as loaded as one could get.

“You know very well that the World Nobles have been putting a great deal of pressure on us to get you back and given your notoriety and your recent questionable status of Yonkou, we believe that now is the time. We know you do not have the pull Theo did; we know your territories are questioning the ‘protection’ that you are offering. Frankly we have deemed you less of a threat but will be sending our strongest fleets to take you down.”

Again silence, but this time it was followed by a gentle click as the connection was lost. She had heard enough. She was aware that there was no negotiating with the old men and knew what the  Nobles wanted; to bring her back and for her to be tortured and killed, with the same happening to her sons. What the Gorosei said was true. She didn’t have as tight a reign on the territories and she wasn’t as powerful as Theo, but they vastly underestimated her. She had a few options. Take her boys and hide. The world was big and given her ability she could always stay one step ahead of them; but such a thing would have them living in constant paranoia. She could surrender her territories and join Bart’s crew and be under his protection; but that too didn’t sit well with her.

The final option was the craziest, most ridiculous idea. To destroy Mariejois and be rid of the blight once and for all. 

She looked to Vergil who was heading to Mariejois to 'reclaim his place'. They would never accept him – but he was also well aware of this. Him, Sabrina and that vile captain of his wanted to burn the place to the ground. However they were not strong enough to do so. Her decision was made. The only way for her to be free of this curse was to drive a stake through the heart of this blood sucking beast. 

“Plot a course to Shaobody Archipelago. It’s time to meet my other son.” She said darkly. A great chill descended around the ship.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2012)

*Sendo*

The world was a strange place.

He had lived a blissful life, with the love of his family, a roof over their heads and enough money coming in to pay the bills. All was right with the world. Pirates were evil and were dealt with by the marines; a force for good and one that held the people’s best interests at heart. And then reality hit their small town and started to chip away at the veneer they had over their eyes.

First, that there were a small pocket (or so he believed at the time) of marines corrupt enough to sanction illegal slave trading, then that there were marines who clearly didn’t care about the welfare of their fellow man, and now marines, including admirals and those at the very top,  that let people be sold to these World Nobles. It dawned on him that the World Government did not have their best interests at heart – not only that but they were perfectly fine to see families broken up, people killed and tortured and that they would defend those that commit the atrocities.

As Sendo ran to the auction house, he saw nobles commiting acts of violence to others and no-one did a damned thing!. He, his wife and his child were kidnapped to be sold to these maniacs and there was no-one there to help them. He would free the pour souls that were being toyed with, he promised to himself that he would, but later; his family came first.

*Jace.*

“Let go you pot bellied pedo!” Jace struggled ever more and finally broke himself free of the clutches of Jack who got distracted by a talking parrot.

“Arr! Wait ye wee whippersna…”

“One of a kind Parrot who ate the talk talk devil fruit. Do I have any other takers?” Jack’s eyes widened as he turned around slowly to look at the bird. It was red and yellow and had a scornful look about him. Jace had already disappeared thanks to a brief training stint with Edo. Jack’s eyes went from the large crowd in the street to the bird.

“Going once…!” the auctioneer shouted. A rich looking gentleman seemed fairly interested in it. 

“Arrr! That be the parrot I be lookin for all me life!” 

“Oh come on Jack! The fate of a young boy hangs in the balance. He’ll likely get himself into a..” Jim started as he saw Jack feeling a bit conflicted. It was then he understood what he was feeling conflicted about….

“This be a stick up! Gimmie the parrot or ye lives all be forfeit!” Jack shouted. He was conflicted about whether to bring out Jill and seduce the auctioneer or just go all out and….be a pirate. Jack fired his flamethrower into the air and the members of the open air auction scarpered. Thankfully, no Nobles were present or else the situation would have got sticky very quickly as Jace was about to find out.

*Jace.*

He sidestepped and shimmied through the crowd of people sprinting to the Auction house where he hoped to find his parents. They had to be alive! As he ran, he felt a little bad for Jill who seemed like a really nice lady, but was grateful to get away from Jack who scared the bejesus out of him.

He was lost in thought when he hit the wall, rebounded off it and fell on his ass. “Fuck me that hurt!”

“Well, hang me upside down by me testicles, this be me lucky day!” The voice was familiar to Jace

“Oh shite!” Jace said as he looked up at the face of the Captain of the Doomsday pirates, the same pirates that had kept him captive for over a year. His iron grip clutched on his arm and dragged him along.

“Haha! What a bi’ o luck! Was off te the auction house and the wee scally I was gonna sell got shot by some Noble bastard. Shame, she’d have fetched a pretty penny. But imagine by luck that I get te sell you twice! C’mon lad, yer gonna take centre stage!” 

Jace was quickly put in heavy chains and dragged along behind the massive Captain. 

“You scum sucking, jizz guzzling, ass raper, let me go!” Jace tried to get to his lock-picks but the chains were too heavy.

“Hahahaaa! Aw boy ye bring a tear to me eye! Them nobles are going to have a right good time torturing that foul mouth of yours. Ach! They might just cut out yer tongue!!” Captain Thyme laughed as they approached the Auction house.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2012)

*Cara Lie
Mission I - The Seaside House*












In retrospect, sneaking into a pirate ship without acquiring sufficient information might have been somewhat foolish. Not that I can complain; for a pirate, this guy is a real gentleman.

_?I hope the ropes are not too tight??_ the captain said, standing regally in front of Cara, who was tied to an opulent, red velvet dining chair.

?They are fine, thank you.? Cara said, giving the captain a warm, yet somewhat untrustworthy smile. ?Though I must ask, what exactly is going to happen to me?? again with the innocent smile.

The gentleman captain widened his smile, but not so much so that it changed his regal appearance. _?That very much depends on you, young lady. Our fine establishment is very precious to me, and I would be heartbroken if anything where to happen to it, or any of its inhabitants.?_
Did he just call this gang of thugs an establishment? Hah!

?Is that so?? Cara?s smile changed into a determined stare. ?Does your fine establishment have defenses against gunpowder barrel bombs?? The entire crew changed from smug arrogance into a contorted fear and anger.

?What? Did any of you honestly believe I would willingly allow myself to get caught by rookies like you without a plan? Puhlease!? Cara said, rolling her eyes at the captain. He gave her a look that could kill, but when she showed no hint of bluffing, his eyes and lips started trembling. 

?What? Your silver-tongued bastardly language fall short when your precious establishment is about to go up in flames?? Cara was on a roll now, actively trying to wind up the regal captain. She could feel the ropes, which she had slowly been working at all this time, suddenly loosen.

*?Star Master, Twin Tulip!?* she exclaimed as she reached out and took her daggers from a man standing beside the captain. What a bunch of newbies. *?Star Master, Mogul Mist!?*

Time seemed to stand still for the pirate captain, watching the young lady transform from a sassy schoolgirl into a ruthless demon in front of his eyes.  The captain could only watch in horror as his men fell down, one by one, in a frenzy of movement and sounds. Cara seemed to move around erratically, like a leaf in the wind. By the end, only the captain was still standing, and Cara stood in front of him. 

?Now, where is my other weapon?? she said, daggers pointing at the captains head.












Soon after she had got her weapon back, she had taken the captain to the marines and blown the ship sky high. Hell if those bastardly pirate scum would get anywhere near the New World. There are enough of them there already.

Whistling all the way back to her seaside house, she lay down on the front lawn, cooling down from her joust with the "king". What a stupid name for a rookie pirate. That's like asking for trouble from all corners of the earth, calling yourself a king of pirates without even getting into the New World. 

Cara was about to doze off, when she heard a transmission from the marine den den mushi she had acquired from her lucrative bounty hunter career.

*"Be advised, there seem to be some uproar in the acution house. Find out what it is, and protect the World Nobles at all cost."*

"Uproar.." Cara mumbled. At first, she decided to take it easy for a while, but it didn't take long before her body was tingling with excitement, bordering on the sexual. "Fuck, I need to know."

Following the small road to the main street, she found a bubble taxi, which headed straight for the auction house. As soon as she arrived, after almost crashing a couple of time, thanks to the driver, who seemed to be propped full of lipstick, she payed the driver and walked into the big building.

She always felt sick walking into this place, but her curiosity squandered her disgust. There she saw the reason for the uproar. A marine, standing at the stairs, obviously disgusted, and on stage, a young man.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 30, 2012)

*Sendo*

No-one could get near the man. His aura was nigh on impenetrable, as anytime someone would attempt to get near him, the ground would shift and very land on which they walked on would restore in some fashion. Be it a tree that would pop out of nowhere, a giant rock, or a demolished building, something would hinder them getting close to the man – even if they could they would find themselves naked, with no weapons as he would restore everything within the radius to its natural state. Not even Sendo realised the true  extent of his powers, and had he been of right mind he would have sat back in awe. However he was walking a razors edge as he entered the auction house. 

The doors turned into the trees they were made from, destroying the entrance, then turned back into doors, with nothing to support them and fell over infront of the bearded man.

On stage there were people in chains and a man with a hammer, who had been addressing the audience in front of him, but stood open mouthed as he witnessed the man at the top of the stairs.

“S-somebody call the..”

“SHUT UP! You will not say another word, make another move or I will bring the entire building down on top of you!” Sendo shouted. The man’s mouth snapped shut and he froze.

“What kind of despicable things are you doing here? These are people. PEOPLE! Like you!” He pointed to the audience who were in their glass bowl excuse for a headpiece. There was an audible snort as one of the members waved him away.

“Like us? Ha! These things are not like us, we are….”

“SILENCE!!” Sendo shouted causing a timid ‘meep’ out of the Nobles mouth, “Slavery is illegal. I want the slaves freed and these members arrested!” Sendo ordered.

Gumiko and Shin had arrived finally, having negotiated a plethora of obstacles. 

“Sendo…we…we can’t.” Gumiko said hesitantly, approaching him, “They are the world nobles they are allowed to…”

Sendo spun around and glared at the young girl and grabbed her by the shoulders and forced her to the front. “Look! Look at the people on stage and tell me that they are anything but victims! Now tell me what our role of marines is!” Gumiko was lost for words as she battled an inner conflict.

“To follow the law.” Shin interjected, “Sendo, I agree that this is not right, but our hands are tied. As Marines we have to respect what a higher command wishes and they have deemed it legal for world nobles to partake in such behaviour.”

Sendo looked up at the top of the stairs where Shin was, “That’s not Justice. That’s not right!”

“That, unfortunately, is irrelevant. Now come back and we will find some way to make this right.” Shin said attempting to calm Sendo down. It was working, but then..

“Ha! We are at the top of the command chain. So long as we exist, then there will always be slaves that we can use for whatever we like. We can…”

“Dad?!” Jace came running out on to the stage partly in chains, after he had managed to unlock a few of the locks.

“Jace….” Sendo was elated at first. His son was alive! Then he registered the chains, and the bruise on his arm, and the tattered clothes.

The earth shook as everything in his aura was being restored. Jace’s chains disappeared and were just a hunk of iron on a stage that was shaking. He young boy ran to his father, who he had never seen so angry. His eyes were bloodshot and various veins were visible. 

“You fuckers are fucked now!” Jace said, thinking that his dad was going to beat the shit out of them, unaware that he had devil fruit powers. The slaves were freed and they all ran for their lives, just before the building started the tremble. The nobles were stripped but most disturbingly the glass that they wore around their heads was restored to the point when the glass was being forged. The red hot glass melted into their faces and there was an unholy scream that filled the auditorium. 

Shin leaped in front of Sendo, drawing his sword. “I have to stop you Sendo, I…” The sword became a hunk of metal and Gumiko was pushed in front of Sendo, spun around to face Shin and stripped naked, with her clothes being restored into the raw materials. 

Shin tried valiantly to fight the urge not to be incapacitated but it was no use, blood poured out of his nose and he fell on one knee.

“This is black and white Shin. I’m leaving the marines. Are you with me?” Sendo asked. The look Shin gave to Sendo was all the answer he needed. “Then you are as guilty as the rest. Gumiko?”

The young girl was still naked but right now it barely mattered as the building became a death trap. The foundation was being restored and all those who were part of the slave racket was being locked in. Not that it mattered, Gumiko would happily die for what she believed in – the fact that she didn’t want to die for this was her answer.

“I’m with you.” She said confidently, blushing madly at the fact that she was naked, but helped by the fact that almost everyone in the auditorium were also naked and too panicked to care. Sendo walked to the stage and looked at Shin who angrily looked up at him.

“Goodbye my friend.” Sendo said, holding on to Gumiko and Jace as a tree was restored from the wooden stage and lifted them up through a restored hole in the roof, leaving everyone else in the crumbling building to their fate. Sendo cared not if they lived or died. No-one hurt his family.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2012)

*Cara Lie
Mission I - The Seaside House*












"This is white and black...I am leaving the marines..." These words struck Cara like an anvil. She felt the same, but she felt sick from guilt for not doing something about the auction house. Not even something small and anonymous, like breaking one or two out of their cages and hiding them. Nothing. This was black and white. She had been growing up to believe in gray, yet her heart was always churning for the white, trying to defeat her own black areas. This was her chance, this was her redemption. Nothing else mattered, not anymore. What she was witnessing was the beginning of a revolution.

"Wait for me!" she yelled out bouncing off the crumbling wall of the deteriorating auction house, landing with a thump upon the bough of the growing tree. With a couple of leaps, she landed on a branch just beside the two ex-marines and the younger boy. "Like hell if you three are going to defy the entire world alone. I know this place like the edge of my knifes, and with what you three just did, you are going to need it! We have an estimate of around three hours to escape this place, and by then we have to be a a day travel away, at least!" She waited a few seconds for a reply, and when she didn't get any, she turned Sendo, who thankfully had calmed enough to not strip Cara as well, and stared slapped him across his face. "Are  you fucking listening?! We are going to fucking die in under a fucking four hours unless we fucking get the fuck out of here!" Her face was strict, but there was a certainty about her that hopefully made the agitated Sendo not attack her out of instinct or rage.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 3, 2012)

Sendo.

As the tree grew he still seethed over what happened in the Auction House. He heard cries for help, the same cries that the slaves would have given but would have fallen on deaf ears. He was somewhat surprised at himself. Ordinarily he would have felt some sort of guilt over this but not this time. There was no questioning his actions here – his son was about to become a slave; that was all there was to it.

He was lost in his thoughts when a slap came across his face and he awoke from his trance only to see a pair of barely covered breasts. A feisty looking woman had joined them in a blink of an eye and asked if he was listening,

“Uh….no. Sorry. I kinda spaced out there and….Oh damn I’m sorry Gumiko!” He quickly restored her clothes to cover her body. “I hope you don’t mind….I’m sure you did but I didn’t want to face Shin….not now at least.”

Gumiko smiled and gave him a reassuring pat on the shoulder. The group leaped off the tree and round the back of the building where they started to run.

“Wait, did you say four hours? We have to be out of here?” Sendo questioned Cara having it just register in his head, “I can’t leave! I have to find Marianne, my wife. She could be here and…”

“Do you realise what you just did Sendo? You have incurred the wrath of the entire World Government. By attacking the World nobles, you have pretty much signed your death warrant.” Gumiko stated. Sendo wasn’t really up on Marine law but she figured he could understand that much.

“Yeah…yeah I know. Wait, where’s Jace? Is he…”

“I’m right here dad.” Jace whacked Sendo over the head. He was giving his son a piggy back ride but had completely forgotten. “Fuck sake old man, what’s up?”

“Hey! I may have had a long day, but you watch your tongue. I don’t know what happened to you but your mother and I did not raise a foul mouthed child. Understood?” Sendo said to Jace sternly

“Yes dad….” He mumbled, but smiled and hugged his dad’s neck tighter, causing Sendo to breathe a sigh of relief.

“Ok so I’m not at 100% right now and feeling a bit spacey. I’ve been pretty much been using my powers all day now and I’m a bit tired. Your name was…Carla?”

“Cara.” Gumiko corrected.

“Right, Cara. OK so you know this area huh? OK so lead the way. I guess the only way is forward. I have a ship, but it’s a marine vessel and probably too big for us to sail….plus its full of marines. Which is bad. Hm. Anyway just take us to some sort of dock place and we’ll borrow a ship from there.”

“You mean steal. Haha you be a pirate just like me matey!” Jace said emulating Diamond Jack’s voice. The dude creeped him out but that was as piratey a pirate as he’d seen.

“No, we’re going to borrow it. I’ll get it back to them somehow once we’re set up.” Sendo said. 

“Set up?” Gumiko asked

“Yeah….I’m still chewing over that. Gimmie a bit of time before I tell you ok?” Sendo said, “So Cara, since I’m blindly trusting strangers, why are you helping us?”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sabaody Archipelago/Helen...*
Helen paid the old captain of the merchant vessel and took her leave, a weatherbeaten rucksack slung over one shoulder and a massive broadsword across her back, the crimson steel blade wrapped in ornate silk bandages. She stopped short at the edge of the gangplank and gazed at the wondrous sight of the mangrove forests. Countless luminescent bubbles rose from the spongy soil surrounding the roots of the great trees. Helen tracked their movement as they danced about the sky. In the distance she could just make out the roar of the amusement park roller coaster. The sights and sounds assaulted her senses, bringing back a flood of memories. She closed her eyes and took a deep breath. 

"Beautiful sight isn't it?" asked the merchant captain, leaning over the railing and lighting a corncob pipe. 

"I guess you could say that," Helen said with a shrug. She stopped seeing the beauty of this place a long time ago. 

"You said you were headed to Fishman Island right?" 

Helen nodded. 

"Hmmm. Dangerous place," he muttered, running a hand through his grizzled salt and pepper beard. "I know a ship coater by the name of Ronz. He's got a workshop in Grove 48. Tell him 'ol Hank sent you. Might get you a good deal." 

Helen raised a hand in appreciation as she strode away. "Thanks..." 

Home sweet home, she thought. Or close to it at least. Far too close for her liking. Her father had a mansion on this island. He rarely stayed there but his servants were always out and about doing his bidding. Best not to take any chances, she thought, as she draped the hood of her gray hoodie over her head, covering her golden blond hair and wreathing her green eyes in shadow. Helen caught sight of her reflection in the enticing store pane of a bakery and grinned slightly. She looked like some common drifter. No one would ever mistake her for a World Noble, or Helen Swann "The Crimson Flash", bounty over 207,000,000 and rising, the future strongest swordswoman in the world.  

She decided that her best bet was to take the most direct route to Grove 48. Find that ship coater and barter for a boat that would get her through Fishman Island in one piece, the underwater gateway to the New World. Somewhere in that fabled sea lurked Alfonso Knoxx, waiting for any swordsman strong enough to defeat him. She had grown fond of the old man, seeing him as a sort of drunk uncle, but that wouldn't stop her from being the one to put him out of his misery. It's what he wanted anyway. The sensations of chaos beyond snapped her out of her thoughts. Helen slapped her forehead, remembering what lay on the most direct path to Grove 48, the Auction House. 

*The Ravenbeard Pirates/Sabrina...*
Sabrina followed Paulsgrave, her body swathed in a cloak of living darkness, eager to slaughter any marine or noble they came across. She hoped to find one Nobleman in particular, flay his skin inc by inch, make him watch in horror as she ripped his still pulsating heart right out of his chest. She clapped giddily at the thought of how close they were to Mariejois. The thought made her face flush with warmth. So close yet so far to their goal. Were they strong enough to do it? Burn the whole fucking place down? No one had ever dared assault those golden gates, but she trusted in Paulsgrave, and had even made common cause with that stuck up prick, Vergil. They would cleanse the city with fire and blood.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cara Lie
Mission I - Seaside House*












“So Cara, since I’m blindly trusting strangers, why are you helping us?” Sendo asked, removing his attention from the newly clothed Gumiko to Cara, who now seem to be the least clothed.

"I have my reasons. You seem like a good guy, and I am a good girl. Seemed like a good idea to follow you." she said, smiling while trying to look tough, something that only made her look constipated.

Then her face turned to Jace, and she became doe-eyed. "Aww, what a sweet little kiddo! She looks just like you!" Jace frowned when he heard this. "What the fuck! I am a man!" he said, hitting his chest hard, only to rub his chest afterwards.

"Oh yeah, totally forgot, if you need a ride, I am sure we can use my flyfish. As long as we don't have to fly, she is more then capable of taking all of us."

Jace looked at Cara with surprise. "Flyfish?" Then, no more then a second later.. "Flyfish?" Sendo said.

"Yeah, I adore her, she is my best friends and mission companion. Love her, love her, love her." Cara was in a good mood. It had been a while since she met anyone like these three, and her mind was buzzing with the possibilities of travelling with them.

"Come with me."

She led the trio through alleys and small grassy fields, criss-crossing to avoid the patrolling marines, whom she knew well enough. Having lived all her life at Shabondy had its benefits. Soon, they arrived at her seaside house. A beautiful, old building, created with stones of varying shapes and sizes. Here and there, moss litters the walls, creating a cosy atmosphere. 

"Get into the house, it takes some time to summon Aniania...my flyfish." When she noticed the faces after she mentioned the name, she added  the part about it being her flyfish. Using a small flute, formed like a big cone-shell, she followed the three into her house. Inside, the first thing to hit them is the difference between outside and inside. The wall is covered in red satin wallpaper, with expensive looking paintings, various show-weapons and the occasional wanted poster hanging on it. In the middle of the room, a large sofa made from silk and mahogany stands out, with a smaller mahogany table in front of it. On each side of the sofa is mahogany side tables, in the same style as the small table. On the left side table, a large pile of what seem to be more wanted posters is stacked neatly. On the right, a beautiful red orb, the size of a handball,  mounted on a golden stand. It doesn't take long before they figure out it is a ruby orb. "Woah! Is the a real ruby? But its round, and freaking huge!" Jace exclaims, staring at the ruby from all sides, clearly surprised. "Yeah, got that a few years back. To this day, it is the reward I value highest. Worth more then some of the big-shot pirates out there. But lets keep that between you and me, alright?" she said, winking at Jace. The rest of the house was interesting, but they didn't have the time t take it all in, as the sound of trampling feet send them out the door and towards the sea. 

Sitting at the waters edge, is an enormous flyfish.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 6, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

While Sendo, Gumiko and Cara made their escape from the Sabaody Auction house the far wall that writhed as living trees explode inward, a large form plowing through them at a high rate of speed. The World Nobles that slowly anguished in their suffering are bowled over as the large projectile slams amongst them.  “Here’s Jonny!”, the vile malicious context of the statement was lost on most as they slowly faded into darkness, _ “Again with the Johnny thing, you know that is getting old.”_ Williams merely rolls his bloodstained eyes as he pushed pass the forest that pretended to be walls,  “Tell me you giant oaf that you aren’t dead just yet.” the guttural growl brings the growing security force to action as the guards charge, though a forest of spires end their charge and lives. * “Ye b’ not thit lucky.”* is finally replied as a giant of a Marine pulled himself from amongst the rubble, Ragnarok takes flight.  But the large ax is plucked from the air by the Pirate, and cast aside as he fully entered the building. ~

[Earlier] 

 “Now, take me there.” is bitten with a vile unwavering tone, the bone cage that held the captive parts for the white hand that pushed pass the bars just wide enough for him to pull the frightened man free of his bonds. “J-just d-d-don’t kill me!” is pleaded as he is pushed to the ground before the Bone Eater. * “Why dennea ye pick on somewan yer awn size.”*, then a large ax separates Williams from the smaller man, whom takes the opportunity to flee, the sound of his leather shoes on the cobblestone accenting the fear that flowed from the man. Williams frowns with a quite rage as he tuned in the direction the ax came. * “Paulsgrave Williams. Ye b’ wanted fer crimes against th’ werld.”* a large Marine barks.  “Hey, Paulie. He looks like that gorilla you fought a couple weeks back.” that ghostly voice hauntingly speaks while Kenneth strode toward his target. * “Whit be yer plea?”* is asked while he pulled Regnarok from the street.  “My give a darn broke.” is replied, Williams neck cranking far back so he could look up to the monstrous Marine.

A large fist comes down across Williams’ jaw slamming the pirate down, * “Wrong answer.”** is barked, his large boot pulling back as he yelled.  “Impact PUNT!” a sharp boot catches Williams in the teeth, several break and fly as the kinetic energy that Kenneth put into the move is transferred into the pirate, like a missile Williams flies shattering a business like a house of cards as he slammed into it. 

 “And he almost hits as hard as the gorilla too.”,  “Fo yous snot kow vhen to shup up?” is asked as a wall is pushed from atop his body. Williams simply lies there for a moment while a dark blood pooled behind his head, then lifting a hand he pulls the fractured skull from his skin as another formed.  “My granny hits harder than that.” is retorted as the man stood, and as he does the skull he holds is dropped. It crumbles to a fine dust as it hits the shop’s floor.  “Thit b’ so eh?” Kenneth was already atop Williams as he stood, a large mace of a fist held high aloft his head.  “I b’ tryin’ again then, IMPACT POINT!” is yelled as the glowing fist is brought to bear on the Pirate.  “Fool me once.” is softly stated as a smaller hand forces the larger to halt. Kenneth growls angrily as he tries to push his fist further down. But the kinetic energy had already dispersed into Williams calcium rich skin.  “You remind me of a certain muscle headed Marine I met a while back. He tried what you’re trying now after he failed to poison me.” Williams states, an amused tone ringing in his voice while he twist the large man’s fist bringing him arm into a crank. Kenneth falls to a knee as he struggles to match power with the Supernova. 

 “In the end he had to retreat, though you won’t be that lucky.” is added with a vile back hand that causes Kenneth to spiral to the ground. Kenneth just narrowly avoids the spike that attempted to impale him, but in his haste he is caught by a jagged left hook and it’s his turn to plow into one of the many homes that line the mangrove trees around them.  “Soru..” Williams was now focused, and he quickly neutralizes Kenneth’s weapon arm by shoving a six inch bone spike into that shoulder, driving it deeply into the muscle and tissue of that arm. A pained howl escapes the large man, but Williams is unrelenting. A volley of bone covered knuckles slam into the large man’s midsection and chest as he is driven into the large base of the mangrove tree that made the foundation of the building they were in. Once a vibrant green, the walls are now covered in a crimson sheen of Marine blood while Williams pulled Kenneth from the crater he made.  “What? No snide remarks now? No over confidence, where is that bravado you had just moments ago?” is asked as Williams applied pressure to Kenneth’s throat. “Dance of the Blade.” 

Several shallow cuts open across Williams’ back and close as quickly as he dropped Kenneth to ground, Turning he is confronted with nicely stacked woman holding an umbrella, a scowl clinging about her features.  “What have we here?” is asked while a three foot bone spike extends from the top of his hand,  “Another pretty face, that wants it removed? Thought that body invites much more.” Williams says with a sick smile, though Setsuka didn’t find anything to smile about in what was stated, and slowly she pulls the thin extremely sharp blade back from its hiding place. A bead of sweat rolls down her cheek as she positioned herself, Williams was the most dangerous of the Supernova present on the small island of trees, it would be a feather in the TFIJ’s cap it she and Kenneth could take the insane man down, but there was a small hiccup in that plan, Kenneth ran off and now he was down, and she needed his strength before she pulled her trump card. She had to buy time so he could recoup enough to capitalize on her Devil Fruit. ~~ 

[Elsewhere] 

Twigg’s eyes narrow as the building around them started to shake and convulse as Sendo’s powers affected the structure as a whole, luckily Jackie even in her semi-unconscious state produced enough CoA to protect her clothing from the restorative powers of the Devil Fruit as it restored everything back to its basic components. Dianna seemed to manage just as well, but Wu was clueless to the ways of Haki, so her clothing started to untwine, though Twigg was quick to act setting a hand on her shoulder coating her body with his CoA before she was back in her own birthday suit as the rest of the people around them.  “Forgive me for being hasty ladies, but I believe that we have worn out our welcome.” is stated as World Nobles start to scream as their glass bubbles start to burn into their flesh, an unsettling sight to say the least, but Twigg has seen far worse in Bart’s acid. “So if you don’t mind, we’ll take our leave.”[/color] is added while he spun to place a hand on Dianna’s shoulders as well,  “Keep a strong hold in Jackie now Wu.” Twigg states, though with the Amazon’s iron grip on both Jackie’s front and back, that wouldn’t be difficult.  “Black Soru…” in an instant the small group vanished as the walls rippled with sap as they started to become trees. 

Several yards away, in a less populated area Twigg reappears, a heavy sweat about his brow, he had never attempted that with so many extra people. And to be frank he was exhausted a bit,  “Come the Fortune is this way.” is huffed as Dianna forcefully takes Jackie from Wu as her blood pressure almost spiked.  “What about the Oerba?” is asked as she propped Jackie on her shoulder. Twigg cast her a very weary gaze.  “Don’t worry, word has been sent to your robot to meet the Fortune at its anchor point.~~~

[Aboard the Oerba] 

“So this is the famous Oerba, ship of the wreckers eh?” a voice trailed as a small group of men made their way aboard the ship. “Are you sure this is the wrecker ship?” another asks as they cautiously walked about the deck. “Yeah, it has to be, see the crowned skull and cross hammers? That’s their colors.” The leader bites pointing to the flag waving in the salty sea air. “So, what are we looking for?” another grunt asks opening a barrel of water to see what was inside. “Any….”,  “Trouble.” blares over the leaders voice as a monster of a shadow is cast over the group of men. “What in the hell is that!?” one screams as Grim balls his fist into wrecking balls. “That’s the ship’s sentry, and what we’re looking for.” The leader says Beli signs in his eyes, the group was notorious thieves and scavengers, but not all that bright. “What boss?! Do you see the size of that thing?! Really? Are you crazy!?” is shouted, “Oh don’t be pussies, you know what they say.” Is replied while he pulled his large mace from his back, “The bigger they are….”,  “The Harder They HIT!” Grim interrupts as a single left cross sends the leader to the horizon and out to sea, the rest of the men turn as white as ghost as they flee the ship.~~~~*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 6, 2012)

[Alleyway]

The young noble, Wynn’s son, is suspended over the ground by linin bandages; Doc slowly traces the bone spike they were given across the young man’s exposed chest. “P-Please, you don’t have to do this, CP9 works for the government. Do they not?” he asks as Trixie placed arms around Doc’s neck as he poked and prodded at the boy.  “CP9, you heard of that Trix?” Doc asks almost playfully as he draws just a small trickle of blood from the youth  “Nope, doesn’t ring a bell to me honey.” she giggles while sticking a tongue out at the noble child.  “Despite what ya may think buddy boy, were not Cipher Pol, we simply work of a group of likeminded individuals.” is stated as two Linin Drills form to either side of the boy’s head. “W-what are you d-doing?” he cries as they start to spin as they inch closer.  “I think you’re running outta that bottled air, so I’m gonna give ya some fresh air.” is replied as the glass bowl shatters.

The boy cries in surprise, but even as he struggled to pull his hands to his face, Trixie catches another giggle as the small Den she carries stirred to life. Stepping from Doc she pulls it out. A stoic look crosses the snail’s features as a static pop pulls Doc’s attention as well.  “Pharaoh, Acknowledge.” is stated, Trixie rolled her eyes, that was the dumbest code name ever…  “Why do they call you that for?” she asks, though the answer was quite obvious even a blind man could see why they called him that and Doc merely turns a hand to linin as walked up, allowing the strands to wrap around Trixie in an inappropriate way.  “Acknowledged Soundwave.” is replied while a red bar formed across Trixie’s nose.  “Connecting…” the woman relays, another static pop confirming the security of the connection.

 “So, you are Doc are you.” a voice asks as the snail’s features sag to an elderly expression.  “Yes, and may I ask who you are.” is replied as the snail lightly chuckled,  “My dear child. I’m the Primarch. But that matters little at the moment. Soundwave informs me that a group of Marines have assaulted World Nobles.” is stated, Doc’s eyes slowly open. Not only was he speaking to the leader of his organization but he is being told that marines have done already what he was fixing to do. Get the higher Marines involved.  “Apologies for my lack of respect sir.”’ is conveyed with a single arm bow, but again the snail chuckles.  “Worry not child, you have a new assignment. If you haven’t done so finish you’re current assignment. Then I want you to find these Marines, gain their trust and join them. Help them escape if you must. DO whatever it takes as I have a great feeling about this.” a static pop ends the conversation, seems that the Primach said his piece and there was no reason for him to allow Doc to reply. 

 “Doc?” Trixie asks, but she already knew the answer, the bone spire is plunged into the teen’s chest, then from the darkness the body is tossed into a group of fleeing people.  “Let us make haste. ~~~~~ 

[Williams, Kenneth And Setsuka]

Kenneth was down again, and Setsuka’s weakening rain harmlessly rolled off bone armor that the mad pirate had created.  “Do I kill you first then defile your body, or defile you then kill you?” he asks while lifting her by the throat, she struggles, but starts to quickly lose consciousness, in a last desperate act she shoves her blade into Williams’ face, though it merely shatters on the helmet he had created.  “I guess I kill you… no, no maybe I’ll give you to my Nightingale, she makes such pretty things with women like you.” the vile man laughs. * “Ye best be putting her down lad.”* Kenneth orders slamming his ax into Williams’ back the armor splitting as blood coats the air red.

Setsuka is dropped as bone rejects the ax as he turned back to the Barbarian.  “Why won’t you just die?” Williams asks charging, but he had touched his queen and Kenneth was now highly motivated. Dodging into a volley of attacks * “IMPACT POINT!!!”** is roared as Kenneth’s fist makes contact with Williams’ skull, for a second time the Pirate is sent into the distance by the kinetic attack,  “Stay here, I’ll take care of this.” Kenneth growls chasing off after Williams, Setsuka can only sit up as Kenneth rumbles off after the Pirate. 

Though Setsuka has little time to rest as a whistle catches her attention,  “My that was scary. Pualsgrave Williams eh?” Doc states as they, he and Trixie, briefly pause in their new mission.  “Trix, go ahead I’ll catch up.” is ordered, the young lady flashes him an angry look, but complies darting off to find Sendo and Gumiko as Doc approaches Setsuka. “You’re supposed to be dead Doc Whiskey.” Setsuka huffs pointing her shattered weapon at him as he walked up, his hands in his pockets,  “You know what they say about gossip.” Doc merely replies as he extends a hand to help her up.  “Though I have to say that I never thought I’d meet one of the officers of the Task Force Infinite Justice that sanctioned their crew to partake in the Massacre on Battleria, how does it feel to have blood of children on your hands?” ~~~~~~

[Present] 

Kenneth’s body bowls over another cage as he is manhandled by Williams.  “Come Marine, you’re letting these people around you down; do you really want them to die because of your incompetence?” is asked while the bone snare tighten on World Noble and other scum alike. Kenneth felt like he was spent though. Every fiber in his body ached; it hurt to simply breathe much less move to save anyone.  “Ye talk tae much.” is replied as he fought back to his knees, though the many bone spike that Williams had driven into him made it hard to even knell as it was, things were looking bad, but he had to live long enough for reinforcements to arrive, they had to be on the way with so many World Nobles injured and in danger. They had to be ~~~~~~~                       
*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 6, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk*​
He was walking off when that stupid bitch pulled his arm. What did she want?! Scowling, he snatched his forearm away, before glancing around. "What in the hell are you doing?" She apparently didn't want him to go into the auction house. 

"I can NOT go in there!" Esma blurted, too late to stop Kai and Adora from doing so. She was looking at the dark haired man with desperate eyes, fingers clutching his shirt as she repeatedly tugged at him in an attempt to make him leave.

"Tch.. I'm sure it'll be fine." Darius muttered, snatching her by the back of the shirt and carrying her in like luggage. The auction house was enormous, and Darius looked to and fro with a scowl. He was trying to find Kai... and this place being full of random faces didn't help one bit.

Esma tried to hide.. and look as obscure as possible... but when Darius spotted someone being sold a pissed off expression crossed his face. "Son of a bitch..." Darius muttered, his eyebrows furrowing. The mermaid had a sad and equally terrified expression on her gorgeous face. Everyone was going on and on about her 'rarity' and buying her like some damned cheap sword. Everything always came back to swords, for Darius, after all.

Now, he already had a score to settle with the world government. That, of course, was his own secondary goal. Two sat in front, defeating Knoxx his primary objective... with finding Xifeng riding shot gun.

Regardless of all of his plans and future goals... and despite his better sense( which he had little of anyhow )... even striking against his typical indifference... some things disgusted even him. "What is this shit...? Have the fools all lost themselves?"

Looking around, Darius soon saw what he needed. "Gimme your seat..." Darius instructed, around the same time that Kai or Adora might have spotted him. As a man argued Darius' foot clocked his head, kicking him out of it. Hefting the seat up next with his herculean strength, Darius was still scowling unhappily as he gave the seat a mighty chuck.. hurtling it to send it rapidly spiraling through the air until it clocked the announcer in the face.

All eyes switched to him in a mixture of confusion, shock, outrage and amusement. "WHAT?! YOU'RE THE WORST POSSIBLE HIDING SPOT OF ALL TIME!" Esma shrieked.

"Hmm..?" Now, Theodore didn't recognize very many things... but one thing he knew well... was his children. The noble slowly stood, expensive clothing swishing in the process. His wife and other children glanced over, and Theodore's shame and disappointment showed when he spotted his daughter with a pirate. "Esmeralda..? Is that you??"

He then faced 'Esmeralda'.. who was actually a slave that looked almost identical to his beautiful Esmeralda. It was a slave that his demented son bought on a whim. "...You...!!" Theodore shouted in outrage. His future son-in-law, a noble as well, looked equally disgusted to find the woman he'd been getting close to as if she was an actual _person_ was nothing but a dirty slave.

"How *dare* you!" Theodore half shouted half grumbled, his mustache bristling. As the slave cowered, Theodore pointed his gun at her head... preparing to squeeze the trigger and end her life. The whimpering slave pleaded for forgiveness, apologizing as tears rolled down her cheeks in sudden hot waves of fear and panic. Her heart was pounding.. her eyes widening... as she realized that as horrible as her life back home was... she didn't want to die. 

"Silence! It's too late for regret!" Theodore bellowed, and an echoing gunshot went off as he finally pulled the trigger that would contribute to the beginning of a rippling chain of chaotic events.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 6, 2012)

Jonathan

Jonathan stirred groggily, he barely remembered anything of the past few days.. or was it weeks? All he remembered after being captured. A lot of work and almost no food. Everything he had was stolen, even his swords. If he found the guy who took them, he was going to pummel that guy's face in. He remembered the fight where he was captured. he had sailed out a few days earlier and found another inhabited island, so he was in the pub getting something to eat. He walked out of the pub when he was finished and was confronted by a man obviously ravenous from hunger.

The man demanded he give him all his valuables and pointed a gun at him. To this jonathan replied, "Leave me alone, i don't want to fight you." He attempted to walk away but the man just stuck his gun closer into jon's face. With a swift movement jon took out his nodachi and gave a circular cut, cleaving the gun's barrel off just shy of the trigger. And ending with his nodachi going back into its scabbard

He then continued walking back to his ship, when he saw some slave-traders taking a group of helpless prisoners to their ship. He walked over to the group as inconspicuously as possible and took out his broadsword and cut the chain they were using and shouted, "RUN!!! The slaves didn't need to be told twice, they ran, connected off down the street. The traders were about to give chase but then looked at jon.

"What the hell was that about brat!!!!" one shouted at him. This was heartily reaffirmed by the others with profanity's of their own. Jonathan replied "It's illegal to catch slaves is why, Dip-shit. and it pisses me off to see you treating your fellow man in such a sorry way. One of the traders lost his temper and rushed jonathan with a club. Jonathan sliced through the wooden weapon with his sword and also through the opponent. The others had joined in now and he fought down too more of them, but he only saw one after that. "Hey where's that sneaky bas--" The other one had struck him behind the head and he was out like a light.

After this they dragged him to the ship and stole everything he had and threw him in with the other slaves they had with comments like, "A lively one, 'll fetch a nice price."

That was pretty much it up till now. The ship was stopped  and the traders were shouting above deck. He picked up a few things like "An' Make sure non o' them escape or its on your paycheck!" and "Aye!". After this followed a long time where there was no shouting and all that could be heard was the collective breath of the slaves and footsteps up above.

Soon after several of them came back. There was more shouting and the slaves were led off of the ship. They went through the wharf and down many streets till they reached an auction house. They were led inside and shoved into a back room.

The traders started to auction off various valuables they'd found on the prisoners and eventually they came to his father's swords. The swords probably sold for the highest among the possessions but in Jon's opinion it wasn't even a fraction of what they were worth. Right after this the slaves were led onstage. Jon saw a man walk out the door with his swords in hand. The man was likely only here for the items not the slaves anyways.

The bidding on the slave started, but it was interrupted by a man in a marine uniform. He shouted at the people buying and selling slaves, but his friend interrupted him, just then a small child how was up for auction went up to him. His face was joyful, but only for a moment. Suddenly some weird stuff started happening and the building trembled. The slaves' chains were turned into hunks of metal and so were their clothes.

Jonathan took this opportunity to run out of the building. He quickly found a marine on duty, and after apologizing, incapacitated him and stole his clothes, tearing off the sleeves and the insignia and leaving, now he had to find his swords. As luck would have it, the man who bought them was walking nearby. Jon tackled him and took the swords. 

The man protested, saying, "I'll have you know--". At that moment Jonathan shut him up by slugging him and said " I'll have you know i never gave you the right to fucking take my swords!" Jon took his swords, strapped them to their proper places and left. He found out through asking several people, he was in Shanbondy and there was a group called the revolutionary's here. He might as well join them if they were so great as he heard. so after procuring their location, he headed off to it.

(i will fix the caps and punctuation fails) (done i think)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
The Fleet Admiral strode into the conference chamber with an irritated look on his face. A motley crew of Vice Admirals  sat around the circular marble table, a collection of disparate personalities united only by the oaths they swore and the uniforms they wore. 
*
"I just spoke with the powers that be. The nobles are in a tizzy. They're not happy with the situation in Sabaody. These so-called Supernovas are causing a mess down there. We need to contain this now before it spirals out of control. You'll each command a squad of Captain and Commodore class Marines and sweep through the Archipelago grove by grove."*

*"What about the Big Three?"* Vice Admiral Armstrong asked, his hands folded across his stomach quite casually, boots propped up on the table. 

*"The Admirals are presently in the New World. I've sent word to them to return at once. Until then you all will deal with the situation. No Supernova makes it out of Sabaody today unless he's in chains or in a pine box. Is that understood?" *

The Vice Admirals nodded in unison and strode out of the chamber. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
"Where the hell is he?" asked a Marine, scanning the sky with a telescope. 

"Well Mariejois is a long way up. I heard he only comes out at night though. He's got some kind of problem with the sun apparently..." replied another. 

"There he is!" 

A gigantic figure descended from the sky, swathed from head to toe in dented armor the color of blackest night, a tattered crimson cape billowing behind him as he kicked at the air to propel himself. Below was a brigade of grim faced Marines, each one battle tested. The giant Marine landed before them with a resounding thud, looking like some kind of post apocalyptic knight. Steel gray eyes burned with hatred through the thin slat of his helmet and though the sun was shining high above he cast no shadow. He craned his head to the side, as if sensing something. 

*"I've got you shadow bitch,"* he growled.  

*Newly Promoted Vice Admiral Zane Garrick "Garrick the Fist"
Supreme Leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice *

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
*Sabaody/Swann Manor...*
Fitzroy sat comfortably in the plush leather chair of his master, sipping a cup of piping hot tea. As the chief steward of House Swann it was his duty to ensure that Lord Swann's Sabaody estate ran smoothly when he was away. When not procuring new slaves and delegating tasks to the servants, Fitzroy enjoyed taking breaks in his masters study, pretending that he was a high and mighty lord. It was one of the perks of his position.

There was a knock at the door. "It's about time," Fitzroy exclaimed. He always enjoyed crumpets with his tea. "What took you long?" he asked the serving girl, not even bothering to look at her. 

"Sorry, I was slitting the throat of the guard outside," the girl replied. 

Fitzroy looked up, his eyes widening in alarm and recognition. How long had it been? "YOU!" he screamed. 

Sabrina Allgood stood before him, smiling wickedly. "Hey there Fitzy. Living it up I see."

Before he could call for help, Sabrina slammed a crumpet into his open mouth. Shadowy tendrils spiraled around his chest and throat, binding him to the chair. She laughed shrilly at his panicked gurgles and bounded onto his lap, tracing a red nail across his adams apple. "I bet you never expected to see me again huh?"   

_Once upon a time in Mariejois...
Fitzroy approached the slave woman, gazing her up and down with an appraising stare. She had a proud face and there was a fire in her amber eyes. Neither were desirable traits in a slave. A trembling little girl hid behind her, clutching the woman's leg. Her daughter no doubt. 

"You will serve the Lady Marguerite Swann," she told the slave woman. "She is with child and is due to give birth any day now." He knelt before the girl and smiled. "What is your name little one?" he asked. The mother nudged her forward gently. 

"Go ahead dear. It's fine." 

"Sabrina..."  the girl said in a quavering voice. 

Fitzroy nodded. She just might do. Lord Swann was hoping to have a strong male heir, but if it turned out to be a girl she would need a companion. "I have just the perfect role in mind for you..." _

_*Right now...*_
Sabrina finished the remains of Fitzroy's tea in one gulp and tossed the priceless porcelain cup over her shoulder. He remained bound in place unable to speak. "You spent all those years teaching me how to be a prim and proper little girl. To cater to the whims of that prissy little bitch, Helen. I don't think the lessons took very well, but I guess it's understandable considering how that bastard Lord Swann put a bullet through my mother's forehead." 

Fitzroy attempted to respond. Sabrina yanked the crumpet out of his mouth. "Come again?" 

"Please don't kill me Sabrina. What happened to your mother...it was a tragedy...but I was helpless to stop it..." 

Sabrina ruffled his hair. "Relax Fitzy. I'm not going to kill you..." She paused and smirked at him. "Correction. I won't kill you if you do a certain favor for me and my friends." 

"Favor?" 

"You're going to get us into Mariejois."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 6, 2012)

*Van Slayer*​
*Supernova Arc *

_Sabaody Archipelago_

" And so... " 

The voice of Van Slayer wa sheard inside one of the cabins of the fortune wheel at Sabaody Park, he was there, sitting with...a bored epression in his face? Yes, _boring_ was the perfect word to describe the situation he was in. He heade straight to the amusement park in order to find some fine company, the company of a woman, that way hec ould be able to rela and spend a nice time around the place but...

 "Why am *I* stuck here with *you*?"he said at his eyes diverted from the window of the cabin and got fixated on the small figure in front of him. *" Dunno, cause ya are a good man, mister? "* a little kid not older than six years old replied to the gunman. The boy had black spiky hair and was wearing only a loincloth, indeed a pretty savage one considering he was nothing but a brat. People may wonder how the hell Van got into that situation, and to be honest it?s a long story short, the pirate was flirting with a small group of girls when he dropped the icecream of the boy. The result is easy to imagine.

" You are taking advantage of the gentle heart of the best gunner of the world, ain?t cha? "Slayer said watching how the lad was not even shy about the situation. However before he could say anything else, his eyes caught a glimpse of something occurring in the distance; due to the height they were at and is enormous field of vision, he managed to distinguish something far away....The auction house of the archipelago. 

" Seems like someone already started a party here. Of course I will be welcomed there!! "  without a warning he kicked the door of the cabin and jumped off the fortune wheel, he landed and bounced on a giant balloon before falling easily on the ground." See ya later kid, I got something to do! " he shouted from below before running off.

" So those hunters of before were saying the truth when they said something big would happen here? "


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2012)

*Sabaody/Helen...*
The Auction House was in ruins, someone or something had impaled the structure with a humongous overgrown tree. Helen wished she could thank the one responsible. She broke to a halt at the edge of a writhing mass of humanity, an intermingled mix of noblemen, Marines, and slaves runing to and fro. The Marines attempts to reign in the chaos had failed, and were now firing wantonly at the fleeing slaves as the panicked noblemen ran past their lines. Helen kept her head down. This wasn't her fight. As she spun around towards a side street she saw the grisly sight of a squad of Marine riflemen taking aim at a shackled father and his son. The father shielded his crying boy as the Marines prepared to fire. Helen grit her teeth. Why'd it have to be a kid? "Dammit!" 

The gunshots rang out. She made her move as the bullets tumbled through the air. The tiny but oh so deadly projectiles were fast, but her blade was faster. In one smooth motion she unfurled _Hearstbane_ from its silk bandages, landing in front of the father and his boy. The sound of ricocheting steel on steel pierced the air as the crimson steel blade arced downwards in a flash, deflecting the bullets harmlessly into the sky. The Marines gaped in shock at her. Helen flung away her hood, revealing her golden locks and piercing green eyes. 

"It's Helen Swann!" a Marine exclaimed in recognition. "The World Noble who betrayed her heritage."

"Is that what they say about me?" Helen replied. 

"Thank you miss!" cried the father, still clutching his son tightly.

Helen glared at him, disgusted with his weakness. With a flick of her wrist she cut his shackles to pieces. "If you want to thank me then get the hell out of here. Become strong for your boy and protect him!" Freedom was something that had to be fought for. It was a hard truth of the world that she had learned after escaping her pampered existence within the golden walls of Mariejois. He took a deep breath and nodded, breaking into a sprint with his son. The Marines took aim again. Helen was on them in a heartbeat, slicing their rifles in two. The crimson blade of _Heartsbane_ shimmered with intense heat, feeding on her emotion. With a looping slash she sent the Marines collapsing into a bloody ruin. She suddenly sensed someone creeping up behind her. Instinctively she spun around. Her blade stopped just a hairs breath before the neck of a trembling Marine holding a katana. He was just a teenager. Couldn't have been more then 17. 

"How old are you?" she asked incredulously. 

"S....s....sixteen!" he stammered. 

Helen shook her head. So they were recruiting them that young now? In a flash she cut the kid's katana in two. He remained frozen in place, paralyzed by fear, still trembling with half a sword in his grip. Helen grabbed him by the scruff of his neck and hiked him over her knee. She began beating his rear end with the flat of her broadsword. "Marines..." *BLAM!* "Shouldn't..." *BLAM!* "Attack..." *BLAM!* "Innocent..." *BLAM!* *"PEOPLE!"* She flung the boy onto his back and pressed the razor thin point of _Heartsbane_ against his Adams apple, her eyes blazing with intensity. "Run back to your mother. She still needs to teach you some manners!"   Helen kicked him away and watched as the boy Marine ran crying into an alleyway, clutching his rear. As far as she was concerned she just did him a favor.

"That boy will remember you for the rest of his days," declared an amused voice. 

Helen looked up and saw a tall and grizzled Marine standing at the edge of nearby rooftop. His face was a maze of scars. He wore a gleaming white suit, the traditional Marine coat of justice draped over his shoulders. A smoking cigar jutted out of the corner of his mouth and he hefted a massive sabre over one shoulder. That was all secondary however. He was missing his left arm. *Vice Admiral Drake Ross "Sabrewolf"*. He landed before her, radiating the aura of a trained and ruthless killer. "You know you're the only bounty head who we've been explicitly ordered to capture alive no if's and or buts."  

Helen stretched her neck from side to side, bones popping. "Don't let that stop you." 

The Marine grinned. "Oh I won't. I've been following your career Miss Crimson Flash. You're quite a piece of work. I haven't been this excited since I fought that son of a bitch Knoxx." 

Helen's eyes narrowed. The missing arm. All those scars. It suddenly made sense. She nodded at his missing appendage. "You must've really pissed him off." 

"I called his wife a diseased whore." 

Helen frowned. "That's it?" 

"Then I smashed a bottle of rare West Blue wine that he was drinking." 

"Yeeeeah. That would do it." Ross prepared to make his move. Helen suddenly raised her free hand at him. He paused and stared at her curiously. "Hold on one second. I have a question." 

"Shoot." 

"How many moves did you last against him." 

"Seven. Ten years of fighting from one end of the Grand Line to the other and that's all I could manage." 

Helen smirked. Now she had a benchmark to work against. "Seven eh? Well that's my lucky number."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 8, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. II]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

_ “Why not finish him now? Why play with a broken toy anyway, there is no fun in that.”_ Williams cuts his eyes as the dark haired figure brushed his knuckles against his vest and a low growl escapes him, he was right and he hated when _he_ was right.  “Haven’t I told you, only speak when I speak to you, eh?” is barked as Kenneth is dangled about his knees being held by the throat. * “Y….ye tal…kin’ tae me?”* the brutish man asks while trying to break Williams’ cast iron grip on his throat. The haunting red that taints Williams eyes slowly trace from the phantom in the distance to the Marine that held by a single thread. Chapped bitten lips slowly curl to a smile,  “Ah yes, the dog can still speak…” rattles as Kenneth is brought close enough to Williams’ face that he can smell the Pirate’s rancid breath. * “Whit… ye h’ve fer breakfast? Dog shit?”* the wily Marine coughs, a dark red blood oozed from the Marine’s mouth as he spat in the face of death. 

 “So, you still have some fight in you do you?” is asked almost with a form of delight. With a flick of the wrist he cast the much larger man to the ground.  “Now what did you go and do that for?” is asked as the figure slapped his face.  “Eh? What did I say… at any rate I figure the least I could offer to such a… enduring pile of waste is a couple of last words, what say you gorilla?” is asked as he turned back to Kenneth. But as far as the large Marine was concerned there will be more than last words as he had already struggled to his footing. * “Aye.”* is growled while a shard of bone is pulled from his body. The sharp edge is angled toward his own chest. 

* “Blood Rage”** the shard of bone drags a gash across Kenneth’s chest and his eyes fall blank and white, the color fading from them while his muscles tense and turn a burning red. Blood rage is second only to Kenneth’s tribe most vicious rage. The pirate raises an eyebrow while twisting his head. What this Marine did took him by surprise, but that wouldn’t be the only one as Kenneth rapidly appears before him, that wrecking ball of a fist just missing it’s mark and collapsing the part of the building they were in, despite it being made of sturdy mangrove trees.  “Well, that’s different.” Williams spits, and fatally he pulls his attention from the large bull in the china shop,  “Du” the fractured tree upon which they stand splinters and they fall though deeper into the tree and hit another tier with the portions of the upper floor falling on them. ~

[South of the Ruined Auction House]

 “No Auntie Junko, I don’t want extra pancakes with syrup…”  Jackie’s head slowly rocks as she starts to regain consciousness.  “Did you say something Jackie?” Dianna asks as they walk.  “Three?”,  “Three? Are you okay Jackie?” is asked as the small group came to a slow stop.  “She’ll be fine, that strike that Junko used has lingering effects, though none are permanent.” Twigg assures as he motions for them to stark walking again, Wu too was starting to come out her stupor, being guided by Jackie Junior as they walked. After being able to be so close to her captain she was lucky that she could walk, much less preform any other function to talk or otherwise, this may be a problem that the crew will have to address in the future, though at the moment getting to the Fortune and meeting up with Grim was the number one priority they had. Fate however was about to add another to their crew. 

 “Junko!” is shouted, Jackie had fully regain her senses and Dianna almost plows through the opposite shop wall. Thankfully Wu happened to be between Dianna and a rather painful encounter.  “Maybe you shouldn’t… Junko?” Jackie pauses as she looks around, the confusion plastered on her face. Weren’t they in an auction house?  “Don’t worry; Junko is alright. Though she already knows what ya was trying to impede. “ Twigg relays and Jackie is somewhat calmed by the reply.  “Watch what you’re doing Jackie, were you trying to make me a wall fixture?”,  “Sorry…” ~~

[Ruined Alleyway] 

Doc holds a hand out to Setsuka to help her to her feet, as any gentleman would. Though the pissed Marine merely slaps his helping hand away.  “Feisty eh?” is asked while he massaged his hand the woman knew haki to boot “Surprised? I’ve studied people with rare fruits, and you have one of the rarest of all Mr. Whiskey. A logia type.” Is bit as she pulled herself up the shattered blade still pointing at the man’s adam’s apple. A grin slithers its way across Doc’s lips as he watched the woman.  “You’ve taken a thrashing at the hands of the most dangerous ‘Supernova’ on your list and now you hope to beat me back?” is asked in an almost rude manner as Doc’s skin seems to show bandage like lines. Setsuka’s eyes narrow, he was right. But he too was a Pirate; she could beat him, if she could surprise him with her rain.  “Though all I really want to do, Setsuka, is talk.” is added which forces her to take pause, if he knew her name [of course he does, he has photos too] then he probably also knows the nature of her abilities. “Speak and be quick.” is barked while she just lowered her weapon barely.   “Good to see that you can talk with some Marines.” ~~~

[Auction House] 

The rubble explodes that covered the fighting pair and Williams emerges from the dust and debris holding Kenneth by the throat, seemed that the barbarian’s last ditch effort was in vein.  “Well, the good Doctor will have a field day with you.” is cackled while he drug the large man behind him. Blood seemed to pour from every orifice on his body, but he was still alive, just clinging to the life that was being slowly stolen from him.  “Then when he and my nightingale are done with you, I’ll make you a real monster. Yes then I’ll turn you on the Marines you swore to protect.” is rambled as he clawed his way from the hole that they made earlier.  “I’d let him go very slowly if I were you then step away Pirate Captain Williams.” is sternly ordered pulling those bloody eyes to the roof, from where the voice came.  “And who in the locker are you?’ 

 “Vice Admiral Keith Alexander.” ~~~~    
*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2012)

*Sendo*


“Anyone else feel that?” Sendo looked around and saw a few blank faces, “must just’ve my imagination…”

It was a kind of pressure that came and went, followed by a sense of foreboding. Something was happening nearby. He ignored it, he had to. He was in the middle of the damned Grand Line with his son. Safety was his number one priority. 

He looked at the flyfish and sighed, “I’ve seen crazier things.”

“You and me both.” Jace said hopping on. He had changed, Sendo thought. Sure he got into mischief but he had a lot of fear in him before. New things would make him unsure and he would ask advise first – now he sat on the flyfish’s back as if he had done it a thousand times before. Perhaps there were benefits to being out to sea. 

Sendo, Cara and Gumiko also mounted the thing and they started to fly….or swim to the nearest dock.


*Diamond Jack*

“Gimmie yer blasted ship or else I’ll gut the lot of ye!” Jack said pointing at the modestly sized boat. 

“Hell no! We to get it coated so we can head into the New World.” The pirates Jack was addressing had thick gold chains, golden rings, earrings and were generally blinged up to the max. 

“The New World eh? Hahahaha!” Jack laughed, something that always creeped Jim out as he sat with Jill in his psyche, trying to fend off the nympho. “Ye be a thousand years too early to be headin thar. Ye must’ve got an easy route through the Grand Line. Yer lucky I’ll give ye that – but I’ll wipe the floor of my new ship with ye!”

“Alright guys, we got ourselves a tough guy. Hear this place buys slaves, so maybe this fat mess will fund our drinking for a couple of hours.” The Captain drew out his sword that was solid gold. “I’m Captain Midas, everything I touch turns to gold. Be prepared to be the most expensive Jackass in history!”

A red dot was on Jack’s chest and slowly came up his neck and onto his head. “Finest sniper I’ve come across. Can shoot the boogers out yer nose!”

Jack also felt the ground shift beneath his feet and the grass tie his feet up. “Grass grass paramecia, can control all types of grass. Aye, even THAT type of grass!”

“The big three of the Midas Pirates. Whatchya gonna do brother? Watchya gonna do when the Midas Pirates run wild on youuuuu??!!!!”

Jack looked up at them with a devilish grin. “Harhar! That’s more like it!” Suddenly the flamethrower on his leg fired and he was engulfed in flame, and obstructed the sniper’s shot as he hightailed it to cover before switching out his leg to the machine gun and firing indiscriminately at the group and laughing like a maniac as he did.

*Sendo*

As they flew, they heard gunfire coming from below. 

“Hey! That’s the guy that said he would help me. He’s a dick but the girl is awesome with a massive set of..”

“I swear if you finish that sentence Jace..!” Sendo said turning around to Jace

“Sorry. I’m used to being a pirate….” The boy said sheepishly, causing Sendo to nod and understand. Say what you like, he had managed to survive on the Grand Line for a year. That was incredible by anyone’s standards.

“It’s fine. I can’t be too mad at you I guess – just calm it down a bit ok?” Sendo said. Marianne was going to kill them if she heard that stuff. “Anyway, if he helped you out then that’s a man we can trust. Bring …..Mr flyfish down and help the odd looking gentleman.”


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 9, 2012)

Kaiser D. Winter

Bang​
Esma fell over as the gun pointed at her went off, mid fall her life flashed before his eyes as waited for that bullet to rip through her and possibly fatally wound her. Pain to her backside, from the fall, was all that came and after a few seconds she finally dared to open her eyes.

There had been no need to fear, as the hero of this story had arrived.

Adora!

The ever helpful chef of the Unnamed Crew, was on the scene and lucky for Esma she had dragged Kai along with her. The bullet was a minor distraction, with his battle experience and CoA mastery he barely paid it any mind and he dealt with it instinctively really. Grabbing the bullet out of the air, like the kung fu master that he was. 

"Ok this is so weird, why is an alien shooting at my not secret and well endowed admirer?" Despite being so well traveled, Kai had never seen a World Noble and most likely would either have no idea just how off limits they were...... Well that or simply wouldn't have the sense to avoid them.

Adora on the other hand instantly realized just how dire the situation was, Kai and Darius with a World Noble? Something was going to be blown up and probably more a couple of people would be completely wiped out until there wouldn't even be a trace of them in the history books. 

She was just about to scream out, to have Kai and Darius just grab Esma and run off when she saw her worst nightmare. 

"What the fuck is up with this fishbowl on his head?" 

Tap Tap​
* "HIAAAAAAAA!!" *Kai's finger tapping against his helmet freaked Theodore out, he yelled out dramatically and fell over as if he was just stabbed in the heart. 

"Hmmm OK now I'm sure that's a fishbowl, my goldfish never liked it when I did that either."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 9, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk​*
Darius saw people panicking, screaming at the top of their lungs and running as if all hell had broken loose. The swordsman was weaving his way through the crowd, and looked down at the trembling but shocked mermaid with cool indifference. "Tch.." He drew his mighty blade and with an upward slash, the line on the glass appeared.. before water splashed free.

Catching the mermaid around the waist, that didn't seem to know what to make of him, Darius glanced up to see marines approaching them. Guns were drawn, and a smooth sweeping spin motion, sword circling him, was followed by what felt like a razor sharp shockwave.. wind force from his bladed attack flying into and cutting the marines.

Hopping down, Darius approached Kai and Adora, the panicking nobles and crowd terrified of what was to come. Now, Darius wasn't a complete idiot. Had he known what Kai had done, he would've been a BIT more cautious.. as much as his reckless self could be... but, he was still to some degree, a damned fool.

"Hn? What are you doing?" Darius asked Kai as he looked down at Theodore's cowering pose, then back up at the UC Captain. "Anyway, I need to find some water to drop her in when we're leaving." Darius explained as casually as if the noble screaming insults and threats at them was insignificant.

"Why would you risk yourself for me..? They won't let you out of here... they'll kill you... so why...?" The soft voiced mermaid asked.

"...Hn? Fuck them. Maybe they will, or maybe I'll kill them," Darius arrogantly stated. Realizing this girl was going to be more trouble than he thought.. he decided to deal with her irritating prodding later, for he heard a greater commotion outside.

"Hey, you.. do me a favor and watch him." Darius addressed Adora, rudely tossing the mermaid onto her 'ass' as he headed for the exit. He wanted to see what was happening out there. He then paused, getting an ideal, and smirked darkly.

"I... I'm sorry," offered the mermaid, her wavy teal hair blocking a fair portion of her face while she glanced shyly at Adora. That said, she looked down in concern. She was wondering if she really would.. really could.. escape her miserable fate. Still, to be a burden and to put these people at risk made a wave of guilt rush through her. The mermaid, named Marina, held a pensive look while awaiting the pirate crew's verdict on whether or not they'd help her...

"We're in so much trouble here!" Esma blurted, pacing back and forth, her hands and arms either rolling or flailing in panic. As she paced Esma rambled, saying, "Do you guys have any ideal of how much trouble we're in?! They're going to send in an Admiral for 'attacking' my father! We've gotta go! Like, NOW!" 

When Esma looked up, at the sound of no vocal response, she sighed and faced Adora. Deadpanning, she blankly said, "They're gone, aren't they?"

"...Heh, this is interesting.." Darius casually said as he stepped outside to find himself surrounded by marines. "Yo! We've got a noble! Back the fuck off if you don't want to see his head roll!" Darius blurted, holding the sharp end of his sword at Theodore's throat. 

"U-unhand me! Get your dirty hands off of me you filthy pirate! I'll need to burn them! Burn all of my garments!"


----------



## Noitora (Oct 11, 2012)

*Isham Durvell

Sabaody Archipelago​*
_Isham Durvell. A Pirate. A Mercenary. A Captain. A Man. Witness of the New World but traveller from North Blue. His crew relax in the tavern, Whistlers Tongue, while he is called to meet an old employer. The Crew, known as the Colour Knight Pirates, await their captains? commands while the rest of the island is thrown into disarray by the numerous pirates causing mayhem. While Isham moves to learn of he job being planned for him, little did he know it would set him on course for the biggest adventure of his life in the New World?_










​
?Your crew is in Archipelago?? A middle aged man asked calmly as he sat upon a well furnished chair. Two guards draped in cloaks stood on either side of the well dressed individual, eyes locked upon the man he was meeting. The man in the centre wore a long red coat with a pied hat and countless jewelry.  This labelled him as a baron, or lord, in Sabaody Archipelago. Not a World Noble, no where near the rank of such a position but a man with power, land and ambitions. He had currently in his eyes lowered himself to meeting with someone he considered nothing more than an ant. Though even ants had their uses in the turning of the world. Across from the lord a man in a long blue Captains coat sat on a stretched out sofa. His arms were draped over the back rest and one leg lay over the other in a relaxed fashion. His long black hair tied into a pony tail hung over his shoulder and his cold, hard gaze sat firmly on the man in the centre. He too thought very little of his meeting companion, the man had power but not strength, and he had money but not enjoyment. He was nothing more but a tool to acquire payment. The two had a very good understanding of each other making their business venture a fruitful one. 
?They are. Preparing at the moment. What is it I can do for you, Mr. Salis?? The middle aged World Noble leant forward, a large smirk grew over his formally angelic lips. 
?Isham Durvell, Mr. Blue, a New World Captain here in my own backyard. It?s exciting, though you?ve only just entered the New World if I?m correct. Must be pain to return so soon to this little abode. Matters not, fate is fate. When someone of my stature has a desire to make use of such a ? man such as yourself, you obviously lack any choice in the matter, no? Hahaha. Look at me, I?m going on and on, not even acquiring the point of this little meeting.? Salis patted his belly and laughed heartily. Isham on the over hand simply gazed with an endless cold blanket over his features, not becoming inpatient, simply waiting with a calm composure. 

?Let me cut to the chase. An island in the New World, not far from where we are now used to be owned by me, the gold collected from it was considerable yet as greedy World Nobles come it was taken away from me on a whim, a childish whim. I want you and your thugs to trash it, decimate the island. The lives of those on it are of no important either but the mine must be completely demolished to halt the income to those whom do not rightfully own it!? Isham quirked one brow upwards questioningly, this was certainly a dangerous job. 
?Attracting the attention of the World Nobles to me and mine, and you don?t want to have your name connected to the act. The pay?? Salis chuckled and raised a hand to silence him, which caused Isham to frown in annoyance. 
?Will be something I?m sure you will agree with, 2,000,000,000 Beli. The infamy will also be in your liking. However, so it does not look like you were sent there on a mission you must also make a ruckus on this island, to appear as if in reaction to fighting here you attacked the island. As news spreads numerous pirate crews are already making names for themselves. While you may have already passed through here there is no harm in back peddling for a bit of excitement, no?? Isham let a small ?hmph? escape him before pushing himself to his feet.
?Fine. Send the beli through the usual means. You?ll know when the deed is done, no doubt.? Isham stated before he swiftly turned on his heel and strode towards the exit. 
?Good doing business with you, as always Mr. Blue. Fufufu.? Once Isham had exited the building Salis leant back in his chair with a large smirk over his lips.
?Perfect? he?ll get my job done and walk right into my trap, I love it. The man knows too much anyway, with what will be following him to the island and his crew, they will not stand a chance. Fufufufu.

Outside in the streets of Sabaody the New World Captain made his way to a tavern, the sounds of violence echoing over the island as other pirate crews were already attracting the attention of the marines, Vice Captains in fact. It would not be long before they pulled off the same feat. Isham pushed open the doorway into the tavern, allowing a brief flicker of light to enter as the lights inside had been dimmed. Various men and women sat perched about the pub drinking, chatting, preparing arms and relaxing, all hidden by the shadows of the interior. 
?We?re moving, jobs in line. First, I?ve decided I don?t want to sit this battle out. Let?s get some attention.? Excited by their Captains change of heart the pirates, some of them, cheered with delight, others simply smiled with glee, and one or two seemed indifferent by the choice. In one fluid motion Isham pushed the door of the tavern back open and returned to the outside world, his crew slowly walking out behind him. Ahead were hordes of marines scrambling about to get to their positions, even fighting far off in the distance and not too far from his position stood the auction house. Well, it used to stand; now it was falling into ruin by the hands of the Supernovas. This was the perfect place to begin. Mist began to linger from the body of the dark haired pirate as his bodies temperature began to rapid drop, the beginning of his devil fruit power. 
?Go wild?? He commanded flatly. Their revisit to this island would not go unnoticed, and his new recruits now had their time to prove their mettle in the face of overwhelming odds. Several of his crew shot past him in a blur to be first into the action while others kept walking at his pace. They were about to see their Captain let loose. It was always a sight to behold.


----------



## Taka (Oct 11, 2012)

*William Bellamy Jr.

Sabaody/*

The shadows were the best place to hide for those that wanted to escape the carnage of the auction. For the cowardly pirates that wanted to live instead of die like men. But it was not the place for the Impel Down escapee William Bellamy Jr. Sabaody was a long ways travel and Will had just managed to make it not only a day ago. Unlike the other pirates that had just destroyed the Auction House, Will on the other hand decided to keep attention away from himself. Well that was the idea until all this ruckus began. the plan was to find a crew to join up with to sail the New World and achieve his dream of being the strongest man alive. He didn't care for the hustle of one piece or pirate king as long as his name was feared as the best. 

From the shadows he had witnessed everything that went down. It was a happy moment for him to see the Supernovas showing up here as it presented a suitable way to find a captain. Then again other pirates were also gathering so, anyone was up to debate as to who he should join with. The sounds of gunfire rang heavily past him and the Vices were finally showing up. This presented Will with an idea......which was probably going to be a bad one but, an idea nonetheless. Not caring that he was a wanted criminal/escapee, Will decided it would nice to test himself and give people an eye of what he could do. 

Before he could move though, the sounds of more of his kind echoed from the tavern. It seemed as though another crew wanted to garner more fun from the marines but, they seemed also different or more so the man walking behind them. While Will did wonder who he was, he wasn't paying attention that he was walking out of the shadows and right in front of a marines. His eyesight became blocked by the marines and they each gave each other a puzzled look. Alas one of them was too smart for their own good. 

"THAT FACE! IT'S WILLIAM BELLAMY! THE ESCAPEE! ANOTH........" The marine's voice swiftly cut short as his face was smashed into the ground by William's fist.

Well guess I can't sit back now. WELL LET'S GO YOU MARINE PUNKS!William bellowed before grabbing another marine and throwing him, "Rather fight one of these Vice marine guys. Show my formidable strength."


----------



## Eternity (Oct 12, 2012)

*Amy "Bloody" Lynch*

Sitting in a tavern a few strokes away from the mess at the auction house, is a beautiful redhead, her hair inches from the floor, which has been clean around her in case her hair somehow touched it. _"Is that better, Miss. Red?"_ an older lady asks, bowing her head in respect, or fear. Not that it really matters to Amy.

"Lick it." she says, not even glancing in the old lady's general direction, while casually sipping her drink. The old lady seem taken aback, but for fear of her own life, she go down on her knees. Various mumbling words comes from the onlookers, and one guy stands up to stop her, but his friend stops him. _"Do you know who that is? If you don't want to be beaten to a pulp, you better sit down again."_ Reluctantly, he sit back down.

The lady's face is inches away from the floor when someone sitting beside Amy speak up. "Oy, Reddie, give her a break. She is an old lady for crying out loud. Have some decency and ask the rut that wanted to stop you instead." he say with a grin, before proceeding to walk over to the man that wanted to stop the old lady and picks him up and throw him onto the floor beside the old wrench.

"If he want to. As long as my hair isn't sullied the dirt of this place, I am satisfied." She takes another sip of her drink, and looks, for the first time, at the old lady and younger man. "What are you waiting for? Lick it."

Before he can begin, the door swing open, and a man walkes in.



Noitora said:


> *
> ?We?re moving, jobs in line. First, I?ve decided I don?t want to sit this battle out. Let?s get some attention.? Excited by their Captains change of heart the pirates, some of them, cheered with delight, others simply smiled with glee, and one or two seemed indifferent by the choice. In one fluid motion Isham pushed the door of the tavern back open and returned to the outside world, his crew slowly walking out behind him. Ahead were hordes of marines scrambling about to get to their positions, even fighting far off in the distance and not too far from his position stood the auction house. Well, it used to stand; now it was falling into ruin by the hands of the Supernovas. This was the perfect place to begin. Mist began to linger from the body of the dark haired pirate as his bodies temperature began to rapid drop, the beginning of his devil fruit power.
> ?Go wild?? He commanded flatly. Their revisit to this island would not go unnoticed, and his new recruits now had their time to prove their mettle in the face of overwhelming odds. Several of his crew shot past him in a blur to be first into the action while others kept walking at his pace. They were about to see their Captain let loose. It was always a sight to behold.​**​*


*

Walking side by side with her captain, Amy stroke her fingers into her hair.
"Dibs on the first VA." she says with a slightly more exuberant tone. Time to paint with red.​*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2012)

*Sabaody/Helen vs Sabrewolf...*
Seven moves, Helen pondered. That was how long the imposing man monster facing her had lasted against the Worlds Strongest Swordsman. Seven moves. The number kept flashing in her minds eye in neon colors, challenging her, mocking her. Rear Admiral Drake Ross, better known to the world as "Sabrewolf", squared up with Helen, hefting a mammoth sabre with his lone right arm. Alfonso Knoxx had taken the other. The Marine swordsman raised his head to the sky and howled at the sun as if it were the full moon, suddenly transforming into a sleek wolf like hybrid. Funny, Helen thought, so his nickname wasn't just symbolic. 

"Here comes the big bad wolf," he growled, eyes glowing red with blood lust and the prospect of violence.  Helen waved him on, raising her man sized broadsword overhead with a two fisted grip. Sparks of orange flame rippled up and down the crimson steel blade, feeding on the surge of her emotion. In less then an eye blink he was in her face, deadly steel whirling at her with enough force to slice through a ships mast like a hot knife through butter. Helen brought her own steel to bear, the clash bathing them in a shower of white hot sparks and flickering flame. 

_1... _ Sabrewolf changed levels, suddenly slashing at her legs. Helen parried the slash, firmly holding her ground despite his monstrous strength.  _2... _ They exchanged a rapid flurry of strikes, holding nothing back. _3, 4, 5..._ He geppoued high over her head and sent a looping air slash down at her. *"Howling Wind!"* _6..._ 

Helen cleaved the whirling slash wave in half with a downward swing, her arms vibrating from the intensity. She could feel the concussive air pressure whip past past her face, caving in a merchant shop behind her. Sabrewolf shot towards her like a guided missile, sword extended. Helen readied herself. The moment of truth had come. She shot off the ground to meet him. They exchanged slashes in mid air, flying past each other in a blur of speed. 

*"Sparrow Notch Strike!"*

*"Wolf Fang!"* 

_7..._

Helen grimaced as she landed onto the debris filled street, holding her midsection with her free hand. Beads of crimson seeped between her fingers. She glanced over her shoulder and saw Sabreowolf land. He wavered slightly and collapsed to one knee, using his sabre to balance himself. For a moment Helen felt a surge of hope, but it was not to be. The wolf man laughed and slowly stood up. He turned about, revealing a wide and bloody gash running across his chest. He caught the disappointment in Helen's eyes and laughed. "Did you think that you would have an easier time with me then Alfonso Knoxx did?" he asked derisively. "Wanna know something scary? When I fought Knoxx he was so drunk he could barely hold his sword and stand upright at the same time."  

Helen's eyes narrowed with understanding. "Then that means..." 

"It means that the old bastard wasn't even remotely close to his best and I was still no match for him." Sabrewolf chuckled again before coughing up a gout of crimson. "I don't know whether to laugh or cry at that." Suddenly he charged her in a rage of anger, shattering the pavement with the force of his footfalls. "So close yet so far," Helen said with a sigh. She met his slash head on, shattering his sabre into pieces as she blitzed past him in a blazing trail of multicolored flame generated by her sword.

*"Brilliant Peacock!"* 

Sabrewolf fell onto his back, blood seeping from the smoking ruin of his chest wound and out of the corner of his muzzle. Helen loomed over him. "Go ahead finish it," he said with a bloody grin. "Even Knoxx wasn't able to do that." Helen considered him silently. In a flash her blade came within an inch of his neck. She shook her head. "No...I have nothing to gain from killing you." 

"I would've gladly ended you." 

"Then let's be thankful I won." 

"You're a real piece of work you know that," Sabrewolf muttered. Helen shrugged and strode away. She needed to attend to her wound. Already she could feel other strong foes within her vicinity.  Getting off this archipelago was now of the highest priority. "The only way to defeat that man is to kill him. He's too tough to go down any other way!" Sabrewolf called after her. Helen paused and glanced at him. She'd be lying if the thought had never crossed her mind. "I'll cross that bridge when I come to it," she replied. Until then she had many more roads to travel.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> [Auction House]
> 
> The rubble explodes that covered the fighting pair and Williams emerges from the dust and debris holding Kenneth by the throat, seemed that the barbarian’s last ditch effort was in vein.  “Well, the good Doctor will have a field day with you.” is cackled while he drug the large man behind him. Blood seemed to pour from every orifice on his body, but he was still alive, just clinging to the life that was being slowly stolen from him.  “Then when he and my nightingale are done with you, I’ll make you a real monster. Yes then I’ll turn you on the Marines you swore to protect.” is rambled as he clawed his way from the hole that they made earlier. * “I’d let him go very slowly if I were you then step away Pirate Captain Williams.”* is sternly ordered pulling those bloody eyes to the roof, from where the voice came.  “And who in the locker are you?’
> 
> * “Vice Admiral Keith Alexander.”* ~~~~



Sabrina soared over the burgeoning chaos of the archipelago, borne aloft on the wind along wings made of shadow. She honed in with her power of observation, pinpointing the location of Paulsgrave's malignant aura. He was by the ruined auction house. As she put on more speed, the hairs on the back of her neck bristled. There were other presences around Paulsgrave. Their haki felt vital and strong. It could only mean trouble, but not for them. 

She swooped in from above and landed upon a gigantic mound of rubble and bodies, her wings morphing into her trademark cloak and hood. Combined with her long triple bladed scythe it gave her a reaper like appearance. The most drop dead gorgeous reaper there ever was as far as she was concerned. Paulsgrave held a mountain of a Marine by the throat, seemingly victorious after a nasty battle. She smirked. The voice of a newcomer wiped the smirk from her lips in an instant. Atop a nearby rooftop stood an imposing Marine Vice Admiral. He looked like an overgrown version of the battered man Paulsgrvave held by the throat.  

"Shit," she muttered. Sabrina turned towards Paulsgrave. "Ooooh Captain my captain," she said sweetly in a mocking tone. "I found us a way into you know where. Would you like to come?"  Her eyes glittered mischievously but with a hint of wariness at the presence of the Vice Admiral.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. III]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

* “Vice Admiral Keith Alexander.”*​
 “Vice Admiral?” is replied, those dark orbs of blood cutting to the man that lazily sat on a branch of one of the many trees that seemed to grow as the auction house’s walls. Keith Alexander, the man renowned as the Grey Ghost by his peers and feared by Pirates from one stretch of the Grand Line to the other.  “Tell me Vice Admiral, do you think you can kill me if I choose not to let this roach go?” is asked as pale fingers drew a crimson sheen from Kenneth’s neck. * “Do I even have to dignify that with an answer?”* is the reply, quick and to the point. Yes of course this man thought he could kill Williams, he just needed a reason to move off his lazy ass.  “Sides that pretty lil title what makes you can do any better than any that have tried to rip my black heart out?” Kenneth is tossed like a sack of potatoes as the question is asked and Williams casting both arms to the side while taking a step toward the Vice Admiral. * “If for no other reason than I have too, or more innocence people will die by those hands of yours.”* the large Marine replies with a cold snap while he too stood.

 “Innocent? What a joke, not that I care. But what gives you, a man that represents a Government that can allow these pukes” Williams turns pointing out the writing World Nobles where they lay,  “to buy and sell others, declare what is innocent or not? I may lack a heart, but I still have the basic notion of right and wrong is, do you?” Williams’ question stings, Alexander had nothing to do with what the WG allowed the Nobility to do and not do, but he still did nothing to remedy the matter, not that he could even if he wanted too. * “I don’t know what your end game is Williams, but since you seem to have a keen understanding, give up and you may be sentenced lightly for cooperation.”* Keith firmly states as he disregarded Williams’ whole inquiry, a fact that Paul chooses to overlook as the word endgame came into play, what a silly notion.  “Endgame? Really, is that all you people are worried about? What is Paulsgrave’s endgame? Oh what could he be planning?” the lunatic pulled a hand to his face as he hysterically laughed, _ ‘You think letting your guard down with a Vice Admiral a wise thing Paulie?’_,  “Endgame, sorry. Don’t have one as there are only two things that concern me Marine.” 

Two fingers gnarled rise as Williams grins satanically. Keith half expected a forked tongue to flick out, but it didn’t as the Pirate started to speak.  “First is murder. Plain and simple, kill or be killed. It’s way the world worked when things were much more simple, and secondly” a finger fell as Williams spoke flipping the Marine off in the process.  “is spreading a plague of fear. Even if you here today take my head, I’ve touched enough lives and ruined that many more that I’ve twisted someone to be just like me, or even worse. Give enough time and there will be more and more Pirates like me and my crew of miscreants.” is laughed loudly forcing a bead of sweat to roll down Keith’s face, this man was truly insane, but at the same time he seemed in total control of his faculties to lay such a twisted scheme. * “Do you have no conscious?* is asked, though the answer was probably as clear a muddy water as Williams shook his head. 

 “You could take all the people I’ve killed and lay them side to side before me, and then it still wouldn’t be enough. It will never be enough til I close my eyes for good.” is replied, * “Give it ah rest Vice Admiral sir, there b’ nae talkin’ dis ‘un down.”* Kenneth’s voice rolled, he was back on his feet, his large ax ready to strike the mad man down once and for all, * “Dis I d’ fer all the lives ye taken!”* is roared as the large man thundered forward. * “DON’T!”* is shouted, but it is too late, Williams steps into the charge, a seven inch spade of bone in hand and as the ax is bumped aside it, the spade, is dug deeply into the brute’s chest. Ragnarok rattles nosily across the ground and a wad of blood explodes over Williams’ face as the large marine hits the ground. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> Sabrina soared over the burgeoning chaos of the archipelago, borne aloft on the wind along wings made of shadow. She honed in with her power of observation, pinpointing the location of Paulsgrave's malignant aura. He was by the ruined auction house. As she put on more speed, the hairs on the back of her neck bristled. There were other presences around Paulsgrave. Their haki felt vital and strong. It could only mean trouble, but not for them.
> 
> She swooped in from above and landed upon a gigantic mound of rubble and bodies, her wings morphing into her trademark cloak and hood. Combined with her long triple bladed scythe it gave her a reaper like appearance. The most drop dead gorgeous reaper there ever was as far as she was concerned. Paulsgrave held a mountain of a Marine by the throat, seemingly victorious after a nasty battle. She smirked. The voice of a newcomer wiped the smirk from her lips in an instant. Atop a nearby rooftop stood an imposing Marine Vice Admiral. He looked like an overgrown version of the battered man Paulsgrvave held by the throat.
> 
> "Shit," she muttered. Sabrina turned towards Paulsgrave. "Ooooh Captain my captain," she said sweetly in a mocking tone. "I found us a way into you know where. Would you like to come?"  Her eyes glittered mischievously but with a hint of wariness at the presence of the Vice Admiral.





Ah, Williams’ nightingale beckoned and with a key into the Holy City no less, Williams grinned vilely,  “Well. I hate to slay and run. But I have some pressing matters to deal with.” Williams’ states while turning toward Sabrina while doing so. He waves Keith off, as if saying the Marine was no longer worth the Pirate’s time. That meant that where ever his First Mate Sabrina wanted to go they’d do far more damage than they’ve already done to this point. The Marine’s eyes narrow while slowly moving to a better vantage point. At this point the place that Sabrina was referring too was a mystery to him, though with the mad man’s regard toward life in general it wouldn’t’ be good in any light regardless where that bitch led her demonic dog. He couldn’t let either leave, they alone had a combined bounty over Six-Hundred Million. That’d be a feather in any Vice Admiral’s cap so to say.    
* “I’ll!”*,  “Uh-un.” Williams wags a finger in disappointment,  “You’ll what? Risk all these people’s lives by leaving your perch?” is asked as the sounds of cries well around them, the world nobles start to weep as their bone bindings tighten. * “Shit…”* Keith was stuck between a rock and a hard place now, he needed to aid his fellow Marine and stop these two  but if he so much as moved Williams threatened no less than a half dozen World Nobles with death.


* “Do you really want that kind of attention on you? They will send Admirals if you kill them.”* Keith states while convincingly enough hiding his own worry.  “Admirals, now that sounds like a barrel of fun.” is replied as the nobility wine louder from the increasing tension of their bonds.  “I know what lies in store for me if I do, but the real question is, what’ll happen to you as you simply watch as they die? Oh I know let’s find out!” Williams exclaims. It was a masterful ploy and the Marine may have suspected, but he still had to move. In less than a heartbeat he had moved from his perch on the adjacent building and hit the ground running his saber drawn, with a rapid succession of strikes he freed the Nobles, but opened himself up,  “Forest of Spires!”, * “Breath of Light!”* the sound of steel shattering bone echoes across the dilapidated structure, not only had Keith protected himself, but he too protected the World Nobles from the wide area attack as well. * “M-My turn.”* he lightly huffs with a rapid Soru. * “Color of Death.”[/color], the attack was sudden and from the left, but Williams had fought enough high leveled people to read these types of attacks. A pasty white hand rips the saber from the air and a serrated set of knuckles rebound the Marine off the ground with a resounding thud. 

Rubbing his jaw Keith quickly pulls himself to his feet.  “I see you’re actually worth every beli of that Three-Hundred Million Bounty.” is lightly lamented, he seems to have underestimated this Pirate; luckily he wasn’t as unlucky as some to have been killed off that first mistake.  “Guess I have to get serious with you.” is sighed and tossed his sword away, then while shaking his head he slowly unbuttoned his coat of justice reviling a highly colorful shirt underneath. Blues, greens, golds and a whole assortment of other colors blared vividly in the light.  “Tell me Mr. Williams, do you know why they call me the Gray Ghost?” is asked while a finger lightly tapped a bright yellow splotch of color.  “Cause everyone you’ve fought is color blind?” is retorted as Williams had yet realize the danger that hung in the air now.   “Close.”[/color] is replied as the color in that one spot is syphoned away, leaving a dull grey color.  “YELLOW BOLT!” is roared as a lighting arc of yellow flies, confused for once this whole ordeal Williams takes the full brunt of the bolt of colored energy as it explodes across his chest. The Pirate crumples to the ground in a smoldering heap. 

 “I’m a Color Man, I can adsorb colors and use them as weapons, though I doubt you can hear me.” is explained while he drew in a large blue color.  “Cobalt Saber…” is ordered as a neon blue weapon forms, the energy it contained pulsing in rhythm with the Marine’s heart.  “That fucking hurt.” is growled, Williams claws at the ground while he pushed himself to his knees,  “But it won’t be that easy, I’ll tear you bones from your flesh.” is bitten with very heavy breaths. [b ] “I hope not. I’ll make sure not to kill you so you can watch me take her life too.” Keith says pointing the neon blade up to the Shadow Woman. ~


*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 12, 2012)

[South of the Ruined Auction House] 

 “Come on, we need to get a move on ladies, we have to get to the Fortune.” Twigg states as the group started to move, but they would again be impeded, though this time it would be buy the Marines.  “Bart Pirate Twigg, and Wrecker Pirates. Stand down and surrender yourselves.” the voice was feminine but very much held a tone of authority about it.  “Vice Admiral Amelia Jane, been a while. How’s the eye?” Twigg asks mockingly scratching below his left eye mocking the woman that wore a slim eye patch. A scowl crosses her features and snapped her fingers before allowing them to fall back to her saber.  “It’s had better days, thanks largely in part to you.” is growled back as she is flanked by two rear admirals and a handful of Commodores.   “I see you keep better company now.” the wily old man laughs with a sour grin. Though again this brings a vile sneer to the woman’s face as Twigg opened old wounds. Jane has the ‘honor’ of being under Admiral Hall’s command when Bart took his life, to this day she feels the shame of losing to Twigg and failing the man she admired the most. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina cackled with laughter as the Vice Admiral leveled his neon blade at her. It was so amusing, his immense strength notwithstanding. She loved it when they underestimated her. Paulsgrave was the strongest, that was true, but in so many ways she was just as dangerous, if not more so. "Look at the little Marine playing with colors. Overcompensating just a touch?" she asked, eying the large sword. The Marine made a move on her, but Sabrina was a step ahead of him. Her powers moved at the speed of thought, further enhanced by her ever sharpening power of observation. Suddenly her black cloak (really her shadowy doppelganger, augmented by over two dozen shadows) exploded outwards in a swirling mass of living darkness, enveloping them in a pitch black void. The Vice Admiral stopped in his tracks, his face illuminated by the pale glow of his neon blade. He may as well have been holding a candle. *"Black Box,"* Sabrina intoned. 

Suddenly a shadowy tendril erupted out of the darkness and smothered the sword, snuffing out the lone light source in the pitch black void.  "When there's no light, everything is black!"  Sabrina exclaimed. Out of the inky void could be heard the relentless flapping of wings, everywhere and yet nowhere. The Marine was enveloped from all sides by a flock of ravens, pecking and clawing at him. 

*"Raven Storm!"*

Together she and Paulsgrave could take this rainbow blowhard down. Doctor Hawthorne was going to be pleasantly surprised when they brought him the body of a Vice Admiral. And his shadow, she thought, that oh so delicious shadow. This was just the prelude to the grand show, however. By the end of the night Mariejois would burn.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2012)

_*Sabaody/Helen...*_
Helen sat on an empty crate in the back of an alleyway, her face blank as she methodically cleaned and bandaged the slash wound to her midsection, dealt to her by the Marine swordsman, Sabrewolf. She reprimanded herself inwardly for being so careless against such a dangerous foe but she had won and that was enough. It was yet another notch on her belt in her quest to become the strongest swordswoman alive. Beyond the alleyway she could hear the sounds of chaos, the booming gunshots, the pure ring of steel clashing against steel (this in particular got her blood pumping). 

A minute later she was done. Helen stood up and patted her mid section with a confident nod. It was a little tight, but not apt to reopen unless she really overdid it. Now it was time to hitch a ride out of this hellhole of an archipelago. She wanted to put as many leagues as possible between herself and Mareijois. The farther the better. Just knowing that her father lurked so close was unnerving.  

As she strode towards the mouth of the alleyway, two pirates came bolting in. They eyed her uncertainly and then grinned at each other as if they'd just stumbled upon One Piece itself. Helen stared at them with her face at an angle, hands on her hips. A second later both pirates went flying out of the alleyway, crashing into the storefront of a women's boutique. She didn't know it but these two men belonged to the crew of a certain mercenary pirate by the name of  Isham Durvell. Helen calmly strode out of the alleyway and into the shattered boutique. Behind the counter stood the petrified store owner, leveling a shotgun at her. Helen ignored him and went towards a rack of leather coats. She picked out a mini leather jacket and slipped it on. "How does it look?" she asked. The store owner continued gaping at her. She glanced casually at the price tag, 800,000 Beli, and ripped it away. 

"I won't let you steal that!" the store owner screamed, hands trembling. 

"Put it on my fathers account. Lord Manfredd Swann," Helen replied with a curt wave of her hand. She paused at the door and glanced at the store owner. "Next time turn the safety off...and have the guts to use that shotgun before you threaten someone with it," she added. 

Helen continued her march to find a ship coater. Suddenly the air felt very chill. She glanced both ways and caught sight of a dark haired pirate down the street, laying waste to a squad of Marines. With just a touch he froze a Marine's arm solid and shattered it to pieces. 

"Interesting..." she muttered with a raised eyebrow.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2012)

*Van Slayer*​
*Supernova Arc *

_Sabaody Archipelago_

As if it were a flash, a brown blur can be perceived by a few people out of dozens. Running at full speed by passing through the small spaces between the people walking, Van Slayer was heading towards the place where the fun he was looking for would be taking place. As he advanced a feeling that he will end up finding something amusing was filling his entire body, the sensation of those goosebumps taking over him was something he could not explain. The curiosity caused his legs to move faster and as a result his speed increased.

Running straight without stopping, the young gunman passed by many grooves without problem as he felt he was close to the place. With a sudden reaction he stopped, he was able to take a glimpse of it without problem; the auction house was the place he was aiming to find and indeed he found it. With ease his eyes took a light grasp of what was going on but it wasn?t until he jumped off and caught off guard a marine that he got the complete information about the situation.

" So...to make it short, a bunch of pirates with bounties higher than mine took the auction house and now even World Nobles are being hold as hostages....Is all of that in the same place? oh whatever, it doesn?t matter "he said. The barely conscious member of the navy just nodded. A wide grin appeared in the face of the pirate as he saw this as a chance to increase his own reputation around the world. Taking into consideration the names he heard, as much as it would be fun, he decided not to get in the current territory of the so callled William; by the rumors he heard, the guy was batshit crazy.

" I think I can have my own fun for now...let?s see. I?m heading to the back then!! It will cause a bigger shock if the only, fantastic and unparalelled Van Slayer comes out from the inside without anyone noticing before, right?! It?s like I will be a ninja! " his plan was already set, it was only matter of getting the show on.
------------------------ 
_**South of the Ruined Auction House**_

Van didn?t lose his time, as soon as he got his priorities straight, he started to move. In a matter of moments he sneaked to the back part of the auction house until he noticed a crowd, most of the guys there were marines.

" Guess I can start from here! "his hand instantly led to his waist and the spiky haired man drew out his gun, it was fully loaded so it wouldn?t be aproblem to start off by taking down a few fodder." Bang! "he said at the same time as he fired the Hades. In a second six bullets came out although the speed only allowed to hear two.

*"GAAH!!! "*

*" IT HURTS!! "*

The whining of the victims was clearly heard, as the man responsible for the injuries of the soldiers attracted some attention.

" hey, hey!! It?s rude when ya organize a party and don?t invite the most awesome guy around, peeps!!"he stated.

Van Slayer, the gunner with 150 millions bounty over his head was standing there with smoke still coming out from his weapon after making a small but flashy entrance. With this another of the troublesome rookies joined the carnival.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 12, 2012)

Kaiser D. Winter

"Yo! We've got a noble! Back the fuck off if you don't want to see his head roll!"

The marine grunts that had surrounded these noblenappers known as the UC featuring Darius, seemed to be better aware of how serious the situation was then Kai and Darius or else those two probably would've never used Theodore as a human shield. Afterall what good is a humanshield if flaunting the fact that you grabbed him and are using him as a humanshield is likely to get you into far more trouble.

The marines backed off, but were quick to relay the situation to command. Before this group of pirates and their precious "cargo" even ran through the opening formed in the ring of marines that had surrounded, marine command had already dispatched an appropriate response to the audacity of these pirates. 

The marines gave them space, but gave pursuit while Kai, Darius their hostage and unwilling accomplices in tow headed back to the ship. 


*"U-unhand me! Get your dirty hands off of me you filthy pirate! I'll need to burn them! Burn all of my garments!"*

It seemed his prayers were about to be answered, Kai and Darius noticed the threat just in time, they stopped dead in their tracks and right about where they would've been at that time a human sized fireball crashed.  As the grove they were on shook fiercely, they told Adora to hang back with the rest while they handled the threat.

As the dust settled and the flames started to die down a woman rose from the crater, her outfit revealing her as a marine officer.

Introducing Vice Admira; Cecelia "Cece" Cerie Valentine, commander of the TFIJ and owner of the Magu Magu no Mi. 

The tall brunette had been the first one to respond to the order to save the Noble and capture the pirates that had dared to lay hands on him. Cece was illsuited for a rescue mission with her lacking control over her immense strength and that destructive magma fruit of hers but here she was. 

"How undignified." She glanced around, the squad of officers that had accompanied her were still underway it seemed. "I have to get my hands dirty." Not that she felt she was above fighting, actually she enjoyed the freedom as in this situation she finally could see some action opposed to during the other missions or while aboard the ship she was forced to stay out of combat or else risking charcoaling her men or ship. 

What peeved her was the fact she had to keep that noble alive, she assumed it was preferable if he wasn't singed either. That meant no DF powers. 

"Soru." As she pulled out her cane sword, she disappeared and struck from behind the idiot brothers. The first slash was aimed at Kai, as Darius was still holding the noble. 

Kai had enough experience with Rokushi users to know what to expect, this anticipation combined with his fast refexes were able to give him all the time he needed to launch a counter that was supposed to take care of this marine before she even knew what hit her. Or so was the plan. 

He had pulled out his sword and with a lightning and CoA coating he intended to oneshot her but as two weapon met, hers broke straight through his and that monsterous strength of hers sent Kai flying. 

"Hmmm." Her blade was chipped, and ever careless and confident she took her time inspecting the blade. 

Darius had more then enough time to toss Theo out of the way and launch an attack of himself.

"Shigan." She suddenly siighed and casually aimed her finger towards Darius.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 13, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk​
Vice Admiral Clash! Unwanted Encounter~!​​*​
A woman. Why did it have to be a woman? Shigan, huh? His time in the military taught him this technique would be far more than some random martial arts poke. "Fuck off!" Darius snapped while blocking with his massive new Slayer sword which replaced his broken cleaver. He made sure to do so with the dull end, scowling as he returned a mighty swipe of the durable plant in a 'pushing' fashion, meant to swat her backwards.

The impact, though, instead made him lose the clash of force. Boots skidding up grass and dirt, Darius slid backwards rapidly before swiftly rotating his sword until the blade pierced the land, halting his forced retreat with a sharp jerk.

"Here, take your precious fucking Noble!" Darius muttered, and rudely kicked Theodore's round butt, sending the Noble tumbling roughly out of harms way with barreling rolls. 

"Look, fuck off! Take your noble and go be a housewife or something. Fix a damned sandwich once in a while, I ain't interested in killing you." Darius advised, as he eyed her angrily. His desire to avoid this fight didn't mean he could just ignore a very clear threat, however, and so he kept his giant blade drawn.. for now.

"We're so screwed," Esma muttered, having kept near the back. She was whining, while Marina kept quiet.. waiting to see how things played out.

Facing Kai with a toss of his head, Darius said, "Hey, Weather Man. You got something that can knock this bitch out?" He didn't want to be known as the man that cut a woman in battle. How could he live that down, and consider himself an honest duelist?! 

He then faced Cece, again, preparing himself to defend himself or the others if need be. This was the worst possible scenario for him.. and his hand gripped the hilt of his sword.. trembling. His pride as a man.. versus his goal as a swordsman. He didn't have any choice... he could never, truly, fight a lady.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2012)

*Chaos in Sabaody...*
The noblewoman screamed in terror as a ragtag crew of pirates surrounded her, slowly closing in like a pack of wolves. She reached into her purse and yanked out a petite golden revolver. "Come a step closer and I'll shoot!" she exclaimed, waving the gun around with a trembling hand. One of the pirates flashed her a toothless grin. "Here let me show you how to use that pretty little toy..." he said, reaching for her. Suddenly a bolt of indigo light descended from the sky. The pirates looked up, eyes wide. 

"What the fu-?"

*BABOOM!* 

The explosive fireball sent the pirates flying like ragdolls. The air smelt of burnt ozone. The dust and debris cleared, revealing a tall and lanky Marine standing in the center of a smoking blast crater, holding the noblewoman in his arms. His bright auburn hair was unkept and he wore a rumpled Marine suit, open collar, as if he had just gotten out of bed. 

_*Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong
"The Indigo Fox"* _

*"You're safe now madam,"* Archer told the noblewoman, gently placing her back on her feet. 

The woman nodded gratefully, but then her eyes bugged out as she saw his lips glowing with pulsating energy. *"Excuse me madam, but have you ever been kissed at the speed of light?" * he asked. *SLAP!* The noblewoman sprinted out of the crater as if Davy Jones himself was chasing her. Archer sighed and flopped cross legged to the ground. He pulled out a battered notepad from his rumpled coat pocket. The front page read, _Pickup Lines V.9_. *"I need some new material.*" He shook his head and wrote a new line. *"Hmm. Maybe I'll try this one on Cece-chan."*  Suddenly, he was assaulted by a storm of bullets and cannonballs from all sides. Some brave but incredibly stupid pirates took aim at him from the surrounding rooftops. The deadly projectiles phased harmlessly through his body, however. Archer tilted his head up and frowned. 

*"I can't concentrate with all this racket..." *

He stood up and raised his right hand into the air and closed it into a fist, eyes glowing with bright indigo energy. *"Desist."* The bullets and cannonballs froze in mid air around him, too many to count. Archer opened his fist. *"Repel."* The projectiles rocketed back the way they came, filling the rooftops with concussive explosions. Archer put away his notebook and produced a handful of coins from his pocket. The coins danced over the tips of his fingertips. *"Meld,"* he intoned, molding the coins together into a highly polished flat disc, large enough to stand on. He leaped atop the disc and slowly rose out of the blast crater, hovering just a few feet above the debris strewn pavement. *"I guess I have to capture pirates now,"* he muttered sullenly. In reality he had no problem with pirates as long as they didn't mess with the order of things. 

He continued down the street until coming upon the interesting sight (among many) of a wild eyed young pirate laying waste to a squad of Marines. Archer recognized him instantly. William Bellamy Jr., the only man to escape Impel Down. The young man exclaimed something about wanting to test his strength against a Vice Admiral. Archer shook his head. Like father like son. A Marine flew past his head and through a nearby wall. Archer whistled at the young pirate, drawing his attention. *"Please do stop beating on my comrades..." * The pirate turned to face him. 

*"Well, well. I didn't expect to see someone like you here Mr. Bellamy. You'd think a man who escaped from the deepest pit of hell would've learned his lesson and found a new path in life. What a pity..."* With a wave of his hands, Archer tapped into the metal of the ruined structures around them, raising giant chunks of iron and steel into the air. He sent the metal debris flying towards William, trapping him within a dense cage of fused metal. 
*
"Perhaps a few decades in Impel Down will teach you that lesson,"* Archer said.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Oct 13, 2012)

*Jonathan dragonwing*

Jonathan ran down the street. The marines had been chasing him since they found their buddy stripped and knocked unconscious in a storehouse. He ran through a marketplace, dodging between stalls and in and out of stores. He finally found one with a backdoor he could use and so he used the backdoor. Like this he escaped the marines.

He started searching for this group again. for all he had hear nothing was to be found, this was really starting to tick him off. He slowly made his way back to the docks. Here something kind of funny happened. He ran into the marines who had been searching for him. He was tired of running from these guys so he jacked the nearest cab. There was a vice admiral in it and he threw him out and told the guy to go as fast as he could down the dock.

Even with the added speed of the cab the marines still stuck on his tail                                   "Just give up- already!" he shouted back at them. At this point he heard what sounded like machine gun fire and saw some sort of a scuffle on a nearby boat. 'As good a place as any to get lost from these guys.' He thought to himself. He told the cab driver to stop and jumped out and rushed aboard the ship

Now a few things surprised him. Firstly there was a Huge as Hell flying....fish? in the sky and people were riding it down to the scuffle. And there were a bunch of weird looking pirates on board. Probably this wasn't the best idea jon had all day. He still jumped in rather unexcused and said, "Hope you don't mind if i join in on this scuffle as i need to lose.. some people.."

He then, without waiting for an invitation to join in, pulled out his nodachi and waited for the first opening he could take. Jonathan decided not to attack the one guy since that would seem pretty cowardly.

((sorry it's so short, and if there's any capitalization or grammatical errors tell em and i'll fix it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. IV]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

The pearl of darkness rotated in the center of the room, its pitch void surface rippled like water. It was a rather serine sight, if one was into the whole beauty of death aspect, but soon the placid calm of the sphere ends, a tremor pulsates over its surface, a certain someone within was wanting out and in a most badly of ways. Keith’s first attack fails as he struggles from his prison to see the colors of his own shirt, but with the second the perfect symmetry of the orb distorts and green cracks rupture its surface. Sabrina was no fool, so she was the first to exit the void she had created, and not a second too soon as the fissures deepen and the orb explodes in a brilliant shower of green light. Black goo mixed with green ooze covers the auction house those who were still trapped with these two Pirates took baited breath as the Vice Admiral stood like a statute in the center of the room with the only things that betray that notion being the glistening blood that seeped through shallow wounds and the heaving of his barrel chest under that rainbow of a shirt.

* “You fucking whore.”* is bitten though grinding teeth, Keith in his arrogance had underestimated Sabrina as well, and to make matters worse is that look that clung to her features rubbed that fact in, like salt in a freshly opened wound. She had drawn first blood to his utter frustration. * “You get round one Shadow Girl, but…”*,  “What about round two?” in Alexander’s frustration and fixation on Sabrina he had forgotten about the other dancer at this party, her Captain. In the commotion of the Shadows Williams had recovered right nicely, and now he was atop the Vice Captain with three razor sharp bone blades coming in to take a little off the top, * ‘Soru!’* Keith quickly starts to move; but though Williams’ shadow Sabrina and he shared a bit of a special bond, in the heat of battle they fed off one another. Without a signal or word gesture they simply knew what the other was going to do. It beat a Warlord, and that tandem is just as deadly here. 

Like the goddess of death that was her motif Sabrina too was in motion, that triple bladed scythe swings down with all the intentions to take Alexander’s shadow. * “Shit.., Geppou!”* with a solid kick to the air the Vice Admiral just avoids the tip of the scythe, black tendrils are cut from his own shadow causing a cold shiver to run up his spine, but that wasn’t the worse of it, the shiver up his spine was his own CoO kicking in. Sabrina had driven him back toward Williams. * “Color of Greed!”* is blurted quickly and two fingers level on Williams’ head, though the Pirate was already countering. His pasty white hand locking the Marine’s wrist casting it toward the ground. Then with agility that a man his build shouldn’t have Williams literally cartwheels over him with the tip of his boot coming down on the top of the Marine’s head. A pained grunt trails Alexander and for the second time in less than fifteen minutes he is planted on his back. This time he didn’t recover as quickly as his ears rung with large brass cathedral bells, he could almost hear the monks chanting in the background.  “I think we get round two.” is remarked while Keith pulled a hand to his ears, he could feel the wetness that trailed from them, the dullness in the Pirate’s voice was him. Seemed he had at least one busted eardrum. What a day he was having, especially after the night he had before in losing most of his pay to Cece Valentine. What could he say, she was a hell of a gambler and he wasn’t.

The pair of Pirates weren’t just content to standing there to let the Marine get his bearings back and the six of them… wait six, fuck his vision was messed up to. Closing his eyes tightly he reached out with his CoO while planting a hand firmly on what remained of the auction house flooring. He had to time this perfectly. Williams was coming from the left, Sabrina the right and there was another, so he wasn’t completely wrong, Shadow Sabrina was coming from his flank under the ground. * “Soru!”* in a flash he was above the three as they meet where he was standing just a moment ago and  while he seemed to hover just above them, * “Bronze Bullets!”* though it was called bullet it was more akin to a wave of bronze energy as another splotch of color on the man’s shirt greys out. The shadow instinctively expands out into a shield, its inky darkness the perfect counter to the Marine’s colored based light attacks. You can’t have color in the absence of light. 

Opening his eyes the Marines uses Geppou to put a small distance between himself and the dome of darkness as Williams tore from it and they both land at roughly at the same time, just a couple yards apart from one another. Instead of attacking though Williams pulls a large cigar from his coat. Biting the end off, it is spat in Keith’s direction. A look of anger flushes the Marine’s features as the end rolls up against his foot. * “Why are you not coming after me, I assure you that I would if the shoe was on the other foot.”* Keith yells while fuming over the whole situation. Inky tendrils slowly crept up behind him in his rage though. * “Black Box.”* is commanded for a second time, though the Marine this time was ready for it, turning a palm thrust out, * “Blue Barrier!”*,  “Soru” Williams in an instant vanishes as a disc shaped shield of incandescent blue deflects Sabrina’s attack. * “No you don’t!”* Keith shouts with a tone of triumph, * “Red Boxing Glove!”* the Marine’s left hand ignites in a red energy while his right swats Williams’ reaching hand away. In the next second that energy covered fist slams into Williams’ face erupting in a fiery shower of sparks and a vivid explosion. Williams’ body seems to erode away, one threat down.

 “Calcium Clone.” the words rang in the Marines subconscious mind while a hand firmly wrapped around his throat, Williams had tricked him, and now he was in the Pirate’s iron clutch and being drug in for what was probably going to be a gruesome end, not if he had anything to say about it and as Williams reeled him in closer the Marine opened both eyes as wide as he could. * “Dazzle!”* a flash of colors act as a sensory interrupt casting a blinding light over whole area and on reflex Williams releases the man and clutches his eyes, but the two on one was still playing against the Marine as Sabrina descended from above that deadly scythe reared back, * “Rainbow Cutter!”* a arc wave of colored energy fires at the woman and she is cut in two at the waist, but this too was a ploy as the two halves turned to inky darkness as they fell pass him.  “You’re all out of colors.” Sabrina points out from her perch atop a flabby World Noble who was paralyzed with fear as he should be. And it was true; Keith’s once vibrant shirt was now a ghostly grey, now he truly embodied his moniker.

* “I see, I guess I have no recourse then. I don’t like to use this ability…”* Keith laments, with a rapid movement of Soru he is clear across the Auction House both hands stretched wildly and arms peeled apart reaching to the room around him. * “Color Vacuum”* a bubble surrounds the Marine and almost as if drawn in pastels the color in the room seemed to fade to grey as they are drawn into the created bubble while it slowly compacted in front of the Marine, it was clear that he had created a bomb and was planning to detonate it; the two Pirates had made the Marine desperate enough to make him endanger the Nobility that lay around them and Sabrina gritted her teeth, the amount of color he took in on its own would have made a rather large boom, but he had to also intensify it by compacting it down. They needed to run and now, but as always her bone headed captain was less sane than she as he attacked. * “Fuck”* Keith exclaims, he was expecting Williams to be incapacitated longer than he was and he struggled as chains of bone wrapped around him and the bomb he had created and they tighten pulling the weapon in on the Marine.

* “When I get out of thu—“* a wave of colors harmlessly dissipate back into the room filling it  with the color that was taken from it as the Marine almost slumped as Sabrina flashed a grin, in her grasp a large shadow struggled to escape her, it was Keith’s. But before that could be registered a bone spike erupts through the chains from his chest as he is dragged back into the darker recesses of the room.  “Before you die Vice Admiral, I want you to see what your people gifted me with.” is stated as the Marine is pinned to the wall. Keith coughs a wad of blood up, it was tough to focus, but what he saw made him want to move, to attack. But with the stress of losing his shadow and the spike that was slowly letting his life force from him he could hardly budge the chains that bound him. Williams had a female World Noble by the cuff of her stained blue blouse. Her face twisted with melted glass and a scowl of pain, but that didn’t stop the lunatic of a Pirate as a single finger is held up, from its tip a small sliver of bone is pushed up.  “See, I told you I was about murder and fear. Well that can be summed up in a notion that I like to send messages, and this is a big one.” a scream punctuated Williams statement as he plunged his finger between her ample cleavage, with a small twist he pulls back, the small sliver of bone gone. The effect however of the missing piece of Williams is almost instantly seen.

The woman convulses as black sores open up over her body, the plague that the government used on the mad Pirate was still alive and kicking and still tailored to target the Pirate alone, but he was gracious enough to release enough of his own DNA with the disease that it sprang to life in its new host and the last thing that Keith witnesses is the woman succumbing to the death that ran though her veins. 

 “So, you say that you’ve got a way in my Nightingale?” Williams asks turning back to Sabrina ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2012)

[10 Minutes Later] 

Setsuka, thoughts heavy on what Doc had said, forced her way into the destroyed auction house and her full attention quickly turns to the carnage that she walked into. Just how could these Pirates be so cruel to harm so many. Bodies littered the ground and blood seemed to paint the very walls that surrounded them. More disturbingly some of the dead seemed to be World Nobles which cause her eyes to widen, things here were about to go from bad to worse. A trickle of blood pushed up from the heavy bite on her lips as she looked around, taking in everything. She may have been even more worried if she knew that Sendo was the man that started most of this mess, but among the death a movement caught her attention, it was large. Bingo she found who she was looking for and a quick Soru gets her by the barbarian, but what she encounters on that auction room floor causes her to pause and pull a hand over her mouth. Kenneth lay in a pool of his own blood, a bone spike seemed to just miss his heart, but still he was in critical condition, and this amount of blood loss still threatened his life. 

Her first notion was to pull the spade out, but she quickly stopped herself, that would end in him bleeding out at a quicker rate, “You damned fool, why didn’t you wait for back up?” she screams at the brute, but being solely fixated on one thing on this day was an ill omen along the lines of I got this or what worse could happen.  “Oh my, what have we here? A dying Marine and mayhaps his lover?” the voice was sweet and almost delicate, but that was only underscored by the malicious intent that hung in the air. Setsuka turns to the voice and is met by a ravishing young woman, her painted nails glistening seductively from her hips as she held them. 

* ‘Ladie’ Sinclaire 
Captain of the Noble Blue Pirates
Bounty: 210, 973,915*​ 

A scraping sound startles Setsuka, and the broad Ax that was Ragnarok leveled out in front of her as if to protect her. * “Back oof.”* Kenneth pants though the ax is weakly held and shook violently.  “Aw, isn’t that sweet, but I’m still going to have to make a bigger name for myself at the expense of the both of you.

While Setsuka tries to get Kenneth to lay back down, Shin who had been in the auction house since the beginning finally starts to stir again, seemed that the TFIJ still had an officer that could be made use of, if he can man up enough to face down such a beauty as Ladie and find some clothing… ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2012)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina pinned the Vice Admiral's struggling shadow to the ground with the aid of her doppelganger. Her eyes became two jet black orbs as she attempted to exert control. The creatures force of will was considerable. As potent as the shadow of that goddamn gorilla Marine they had encountered all those months ago. "I'm on an all shadow diet," she cackled, opening her mouth wide and inhaling the shadow like a string of wet spaghetti. Sabrina convulsed in ecstasy as she felt the shadow join her inner being, but only for safekeeping. The Marine's shadow was still too potent for her to draw upon as of yet. That would change very soon, however.  

She slowly rose to face Paulsgrave, her eyes returning to their purple hue. She grinned mischievously when he asked her the million dollar question. No one had ever dared assault Mariejois directly. Until now. Sabrina explained to Paulsgrave how she had met an old acquaintance from her days as a slave in holy city of the World Nobles. This man served a certain World Noble, Lord Manfredd Swann, a man of supreme wealth and power. Out of guilt for the tragedy of her mother death, but mainly fear for his mortal soul, Sabrina's old friend was willing to help them.  

Sabrina leaned in conspiratorially towards Paulsgrave. "Have you ever heard of the Dragon Gate?" she asked him. "It's a heavily fortified access tunnel built into the very heart of the Red Line itself. The thing is humongous and you'd have an easier time trying to break into Impel Down." Sabrina's eyes glittered with memory as she remembered passing under those mammoth gates as a child, holding tight to her mother, shackled like nothing more then a common dog. "The Marines use it as a shortcut to get to the New World and the World Nobles use it to transport slaves. As Chief Steward my accomplice can get us through the Dragon Gate and into Mariejois..."  She paused and smirked, feeling a sudden pang of nostalgia for her days as a master thief, breaking into places that no one else could. "...disguised as slaves of course." 

It was a plan to consider for the future, when they finally had the power to make the holy city burn. Sabrina knew, however, that the scope Paulsgrave's madness went beyond even Mariejois. He wouldn't be satisfied until the whole world burned to ash. Would there be a place for her in that kind of hell? The queen of ashes and bone.  

Suddenly a black armored figure descended from the sky, shaking the ground with his impact. The armored Marine flexed his spiked fists, lined with glistening seastone. Sabrina recognized him instantly. The lack of a shadow was a dead give away. Vice Admiral Zane Garrick gazed at Sabrina through the narrow slats of his armored helmet, built to shield out the suns rays. His gaze turned to the bloody ruin of Vice Admiral Keith Alexander and the nameless noblewoman. Garrick cursed under his breath. Alexander wasn't his type of Marine, but the man had honor. *"Well this is turning into a fine old reunion, the bonehead and his bitch,"* he growled. He jabbed an armored thumb at Sabrina. *"I figure if I wring your little chicken neck I get my shadow back huh bitch? But I'm a sporting man. Who wants to die first?"* he declared, whipping his right leg around and unleashing a flurry of buzz saw shaped air waves. 

*"Rankakyu Slicer!"*


----------



## Taka (Oct 16, 2012)

As he defeated Marine after Marine, Willaim's haki began to flare up. Someone strong was getting close and it wasn't any of the forces that he had felt from earlier. Pinpointing that cause of this, William's eyes came upon the Vice Admiral known as Archer. He had not ever seen the guy before but, he had heard of the man before. It was always little info on his powers but, Will was sure he would find out soon. Archer soon spoke up, acknowledging William's deed but, also belittling him on his continued path of piracy. 

A flick of the admiral's wrist caused a fantastic show of metal molding together. It was quite a sight to behold as the pirate had never seen anything like it. I mean had seen some pretty weird stuff but, a metal controlling man was new to him. The metal was constructed into a cage that Will didn't even feel the need to dodge. He simply laid down with his hand on his head and scratching his belly. 

"That's it?" Will asked with an eyebrow raised. He laid back with both his hands under his head and a knees. "You Marines will never understand why we pirates roam. You can't contain the heart of adventure and freedom. The ability to sail anywhere and achieve our dreams. That's why I'll never change from being a pirate." Will words were strong and he then stood up and gripped the bars of the cage with both hands. "MY DREAM THOUGH IS TO SHOW WHY I'M THE STRONGEST MAN IN THE WORLD!" Muscles flexed as the bars of the cage were bent back, opening up an escape.

Stepping out, Will clapped his hands together before grabbing the closest marine. One quick spin and the marine went flying toward Archer like a bullet. A distraction was needed or it was more so fun to throw people for Will. Activating his haki, Pure Walke was the skill of choice in this matter. Within moments Will's body seemed to vanish for only a blink of the eye and suddenly in front of Archer with fist flying toward the VA's gut. A flurry of punches followed that weren't at Will's full strength but, to test Archer's reflexes and his endurance. 

"Underestimate a pirate and you lose." Will's voice carried across the battlefield that was once Sabaody Auction House.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2012)

*Chaos in Sabaody...*
Archer raised a curious eyebrow as William literally tore his way out of the metal enclosure he had entrapped the young pirate within. He took special note of Bellamy's grip marks embedded into the steel itself, as if it was mere putty. Someone was clearly eating his vitamins. *"Wow you're really strong,"* Archer said in a half mocking, half serious tone, making it unclear if he was being sincere or not. 

Suddenly a Marine went flying at him, fast as a bullet. Archer plucked his battered comrade out of the air by the scruff  of his collar. *"Hey buddy you awake?"* Archer asked. The poor fool clearly wasn't. Right at that moment William materialized before him, launching a punch at his midsection. With whip fast speed he caught the fist dead on with his free hand, the impact reverberating up and down his arm. The boy really was strong. Archer set aside the Marine, albeit a bit roughly, turning his full concentration on the rapid fire salvo of punches aimed at him. He blocked the first three punches. The next flurry was too fast. One grazed the left side of his face. Too close for comfort. In a flash Archer converted his body into pure electromagnetic energy, his body pulsating with indigo light as he swerved around William, as insubstantial as a wisp of cloud. The boys punches narrowly missed him, hitting nothing but air. 

*"Whew! You nearly had me!"* Archer exclaimed, again in the same borderline playful tone.  

Archer suddenly exploded into the sky, the lower half of his body blazing a trail like a fireworks streamer. He drew on all the metal in the area, eyes pulsating with coronal energy. *"Scrap Heap Crush!"* he exclaimed, sending a shower of metal projectiles raining down on William with bullet like velocity. As the metal storm careened towards William, Archer raised both hands into the air, creating a gigantic hounds head made of scrap metal. The hinged jaws of the metallic monster snapped open, bearing jagged, rusted teeth. With a wave of his hands he sent the snapping hounds head towards Bellamy, more then a ton of compact metal hurtling like a freight train.  

*"Junkyard Dog!"* 

He'd play around a few more minutes. The kid seemed so wide eyed and hopeful. It was sad really. Archer almost regretted having to send him back to Impel Down, almost.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sabaody/Grove 48 - Shipyards...*
Helen stared dubiously at the dilapidated single masted boat in dry dock. The barnacle coated wooden hull looked aged and weathered, the sails in tatters. "I dunno. Will she make it?" 

Ronz, the ship coater,  lovingly slapped the side of the hull. "Don't let the rough exterior fool ya. She'll get you through Fishman Island. That's for damn sure. When you're traveling thousands of miles beneath the surface it's the coating that matters." He paused to light a cigarette, taking a long drag. "And I'm the best ship coater you'll ever find."

Helen mulled it over, biting her lower lip. Time was of the essence and she had nothing to gain from battling elite Vice Admirals. Sabaody was like a powder keg ready to explode and she wanted to be as far away as possible from the blast zone. She sighed. "Fine I'll take it, but if I end up drowning on the sea floor I promise I will come back to haunt you." 

The ship coater chuckled. "I'll take that and I'll throw in a fresh coating and new sails." 

Helen reached into her money purse. At least the deal was fair. That old merchant captain didn't steer her wrong by sending her here. It was almost too good to be true. 

"Welcome home Lady Helen," declared a gravelly voice. 

Helen tensed as she heard that voice. She turned, eyes narrowing at the older black suited man who stood calmly at the entrance to the dry dock, black gloved hands folded behind his back. He cut an imposing figure at over six feet tall, wide barrel chest. His hair was silver gray, neatly slicked back. *Neville Bogart: Retired Chief of CP9/Current Chief Bodyguard of Lord Manfredd Swann*

"Well if it isn't my father's lapdog. You're a long way from Mariejois." Helen said through gritted teeth. She once feared this man as a child, but now things were far different. "How the hell did you find me?" 

"I know a ship coater named Ronz...tell him 'ol Hank sent ya," Neville declared, in mock imitation of the old sea dog she had encountered.  

Helen turned and saw the ship coater scurry away in a panic. She cursed under her breath. "So the merchant captain..."

"Was your father's man and this is all a trap. We've been tracking you since Water 7."  Neville took a step towards her. "Your lord father wants to speak with you my lady." 

Helen unfurled _Heartsbane_ in a fury. *"I'M NOT GOING BACK!"* she snarled, exploding off the ground towards Neville. He reached within his suit jacket and pulled out a steel truncheon, blocking Helen's downward slash. The force of the blow caused his right knee to buckle slightly. By all rights her sword should've sliced through the baton like a hot knife through butter but she could feel him using haki. "My how things have changed. You've gotten very strong my lady. I remember when you were just a whimpering little brat who bawled her pretty little eyes out when she couldn't find her favorite teddy bear," he said with a grin, spinning around her in a blur of speed and launching his right leg at the back of her head. Helen ducked, narrowly avoiding the spinning kick which easily could've lopped a normal man's head off. Helen turned about to meet him, swinging upwards and generating a looping air slash, too fast for him to dodge. 

*"Storm Crow!" *

Neville took the attack at point blank range. A massive slash mark formed across his well tailored suit, but his chest bore hardly a scratch. Helen cursed again. He was using a combination of tekkai and haki to harden his skin to a level beyond even steel. "I'll show you how strong I've really become!" Helen shouted. _Hearstbane_ exploded with spiraling flame, feeding on her surging anger. Suddenly she felt a stinging pain in the back of her neck. Helen reached behind with her free hand and pulled out a silver dart, the point bloody. She stared at the dart in wonderment and then at Neville. "Tranquilizer..." She never completed her statement, collapsing to the ground. 

"Potent enough to bring down a Sea King." Neville waved at the sniper positioned on a nearby rooftop. "Apologies my lady, but I always stack the deck in my favor."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 17, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk​*
*Desperate housewife? Desperate swordsman.*​
Three broken ribs, Darius counted. Clearly holding back wasn't working out so well. Rising, hair in his face, he muttered, "Damn bitch, that hurt..." Popping his neck, he wondered how to continue playing the defensive. Kai was holding his own, but Darius was clearly the completely offense oriented type of fighter. 

Darius held his swords, which were 'mysteriously' materializing in his hands. Her bizarre strength shattered them more than once, thus far, as Darius used them to protect earning a hole in his body. "Fuck it.. You need to get out of the way!"

Darius twirled, once, and swiped his swords in a rotating upward double slash. A tornado of rising windy slashes combined an explosive tornado from Kai, both slamming into Cece from opposing directions. Darius looked over to the others, blood in his eye from a narrowly dodged Shigan that neatly cut his forehead open above the eyebrow. As he faced them the swordsman shouted, "Go for it! Now! To the ship!"

He was frowning, not liking to attack a woman.. but there was really no other choice in this situation. Esma tensed, as if unsure, but ran with Marina behind her. Adora and their enormous pet took off as well, though a bit more reluctantly. 

"Kai.." Darius said while facing ahead with a grim expression. He discovered the Captain's name through their short journey, and now seemed more fitting time than ever to use it. Something was coming.. he could sense it, but not through any superhuman means. The presence was just that overwhelming. "...Your crew needs you. I'll stall. Find the girl, and thank her for me."

Darius walked ahead slowly, in the direction of Cece, and what must have been an approaching Admiral. _"Forgive me, Knoxx. It looks like I won't be reaching the top after all. Another will have to inherit your will."_ 

Darius moved with startling swiftness, suddenly, swiping his fist to strike the noble's stomach with his hardest back hand blow and send him flying off. It would be enough, he hoped, to send Cece chasing after him.. and to distract her enough to let the UC escape.

Off he ran, the Admiral heading to the nearest target.. A Supernova with a high bounty... one that 'assaulted' a noble... Kaiser D. Winter. Darius paused and drew his crimson katana, his expression holding none of the usual cockiness. He stood, waiting and ready, already preparing his technique to hopefully halt the Admiral's advance. 

"Aerial..."​
A mighty sweep of his arm, perhaps the strongest yet, cut through the air with amazing swiftness.. followed by a large bluish cut sweeping towards the Admiral in an attempt to slow him down.

"...*Arc Missile*!"​
_"Just... seconds. That's all I need."_


----------



## Taka (Oct 17, 2012)

William was quite impressed by Archer. He had caught the marine and blocked the initial strikes of Will but, Will had caught him. It was over now....if Archer didn't pull one of his powers out. He became electromagnetic energy and swiftly got away from Will's assault. He hadn't expected that but, at least he knew now that the admiral's reflexes were good enough for Will to go all out. Archer spoke out about nearly being caught and Will gave him a grin with a nod.

And that grin became a puzzling look of confusion upon seeing Archer's lower half morph and propel him into the air. "Now I have to deal with flying men.....Maybe I should have stayed in jail." Will jumped back into his boxing stance, ready to take off until he noticed that Archer was attacking again. His haki was quick to discern the attack and the path of the projectiles at hand. Unfortunately that didn't help as Archer instead turn the projectiles into the head of a hound. Quite the menacing the object but, Will was already calculating the route of the head and how to exactly bypass it with the help of his haki. 

He leapt forward using his pure walk to push himself at full speed, escaping the blast zone of the hound.....barely. Smashing into the ground and missing Will, earth was upheaved from it's gigantic size. Now it was time to retaliate though that was hard as Archer had the advantage being able to fly whilst Will could only use pure walk in short bursts and Archer could probably fly like a bird. Without a moments notice, Will jumped into the air with all his current force, closing the gap between the two just barely. Two punches were delivered in the admiral's direction with two shockwaves of force flying at Archer. Will landed on the ground, and rolled backwards, kepping his focus on his opponent at all times.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 17, 2012)

*Shabody Park*

Ten and Dapper they climbed out of the Ferris wheel's gondola. The ride had been calming, albeit a tad underwhelming. Since both Ten and Dapper could fly, it wasn't anything too spectacular. However the view of the park was indeed a site to behold. Numerous giant bubbles floated around the massive mangrove, and from what could be seen at the top, dozens of people seemed to be riding in these bubbles as well. 

*"You know, I could go for some cotton candy."* Dapper said meekly as he waddled besides Ten. She stared down at the owl. "I feel as if we should meet up with the others again. It's been a while." *"I suppose so."* Dapper said with a shrug. 

Ten halted mid-stride, with Dapper stopping a moment later. *"What is it?"* Ten quickly spun around, just in time to block a bullet fired from a flintlock, which was held by a tall cloaked figure. Everyone around the area screamed and made a run for it, as the tall man simply seemed to examine his gun for a moment, then looked back up at the android. 

As he looked up, he revealed dark purple skin, a set of sharp teeth, and long barbels hanging from above his mouth. His right eye looked normal, while his left was bulbous, and looked as if it were practically bursting from the socket. "You're reflexes are better than I thought." 

*"Wait a minute...is that..."* Dapper hesitated, getting a good look at the man. *"You...you're the one they call 'Demon Eye!'"* The tall Fishman grinned took a bow. "'Demon Eye' Derik. That's what I've been called." He pointed at Ten, who was standing ready to attack. "I've come to collect the girl." He reached into his overcoat and pulled out a wanted poster picturing Ten. "The government wants you back real bad. So much that they spared no expense getting me to come get ya."

*"This isn't good. Derik's supposed to be one of the most skilled bounty hunters in the world."* Before Dapper could register the situation, Ten leaped into action. *"Wait!"*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2012)

*Sendo*


> "Hope you don't mind if i join in on this scuffle as i need to lose.. some people.."
> 
> He then, without waiting for an invitation to join in, pulled out his nodachi and waited for the first opening he could take. Jonathan decided not to attack the one guy since that would seem pretty cowardly.



Sendo had barely touched down onto the ground when a random guy asked if he could help out. 

?Uh, sure why not?.? Sendo said scratching his head and turned to Gumiko, ?Do?do people think I?m the leader here??

?Yessir!? Gumiko chimed cheerfully

?Leader of what?? Sendo asked confused and was greeted with a sage like nod and stroke of her chin.

?Hmm?.?

?The Revolutionary Asskickers!? Jace said triumphantly.

?Uh?no?a bit?too much?.uh?ass. ? Sendo said 

?I don?t care if ye called yerselfs the Revolutionary Arselickers, you gonna jest stand there!?? Jack shouted at the group as a clump of hair was removed by a well placed bullet, causing the man to duck even lower.

?Right! Go?.team?.uh ? just help him out would you?? Sendo inhaled sharply and activated his restoration aura, making the grass long so the sniper would have a difficult time seeing.

?No you idiot! That guy can control the grass!? Jack said as he was methodically tied up and whipped by the user.

?I didn?t know that! How was I supposed to know that?!? Sendo said making the grass short again and restoring the land so that there was no grass in the area.

?Wh-who is that guy?? the man in green stammered as he was visibly trying to do something, ?The grass. I can?t feel it. I can always feel it!?

What the man didn?t realise was that it was a battle of wills between him and Sendo and Sendo had won hands down.

?That?s my motherfucking dad! Sendo Kagawa bitches!? Jace yelled out as Gumiko dragged him out of harms way.

?Jace! No swearing!? Sendo snapped, ?but yeah?that?s who I am. You know, without the expletives??


*Vergil.*

Away from the auction house, in a more tranquil part of Shabondy. A place with fine dining, tea and crumpets, and music that would be considered an acquired taste. It wasn?t a heavily guarded area; after all no one would dream of attacking a noble. A guard of two marines stood outside the elegant complex and looked down imposingly at Vergil who, as per usual showed them nothing but a blank face. They looked at a picture, then looked back at him, then picked up a den den mushi, before allowing the swordsman to pass.

?Hold up. Can?t allow a weapon in here.?

?I could destroy everyone in this complex without my sword. It makes little difference.? Vergil stated and looked at the man with an icy stare. The marine looked somewhat perturbed and Vergil simply pushed past him, without either of the guards able to react. The movement alone confirmed that what the swordsman had said was true.

?I suspect that my grandfather was expecting me. It would be difficult to ignore, given my recent bounty increase.?

?Don?t get cocky you filthy scum, we have our Vice Admirals here already and the Admirals are only a phone call away.?

?Your lack of intelligence befits the role you are in. If I had wanted to do anything, do you really believe I would be idly standing around talking to you? If you could point me in the direction of?.ah never mind.? Vergil saw a face that looked like his own, looking around. His head was not covered in that glass bubble; instead he sat with some friends in a giant glass dome, with air pumped in. The table he sat at was, what Vergil presumed to be, an attractive woman on all fours, trying her best to remain as steady as possible so that the scalding tea would not be poured over her. An elderly man sat with a tea and Vergil stood outside the bubble and conversed with him via a telecom. 

?So, you are the one that killed that filthy slave Dangil. Your own father.? The high English accented voice had more than a touch of condescension about it, as usual Vergil failed to pick up on it.

?Yes. The kill was painful I believe. For him. I imagine seeing your own offspring slice the back of your neck and dump you into the ocean is quite emotionally scarring.? Vergil said recalling the event with a callous coldness that made even these World Nobles raise an eyebrow.

?Well, we had quite a reward for the man who could do such a thing. I never suspected it to be his own son.?

?Your grandson.? Vergil corrected.

?Well, that is put into question. You do after all have his blood in you. As a World Noble if we were to recognise every child we had produced with these cretins then there would be many making claims that they were related to us.? The elderly man said sipping his tea and getting nods from the men and women on the table.

?Your bravado is unnecessary.? Vergil said, ?I know that you would never breathe the same air as common folk let alone even dream of having a child with them. My existence is quite unusual as my mother decided to engage in sexual relations with Dangil. Though unusual such a thing has however happened before. A case whereby the daughter had to prove herself by self mutilation and torture her mother. She refused and committed suicide.?

?Impressive. You have done your homework.?

?However I need a seal of approval from a noble to verify my position. That would be my reward. As I understand I would be treated as a slave whilst in Mariejois, any request I made would have to be passed ? but out with the Holy City I would have similar political powers as yourselves, correct?? Vergil said rattling off texts from the ancient books he found in the LaSwann Castle. 

There was a silence within the dome and the intercom was switched off. Vergil?s grandfather, who had not yet introduced himself, discussed the matter with the other members on the table. Vergil closed his eyes and took the opportunity to meditate. They spoke for nearly a half hour before the click of the intercom was heard again.

?Very well, your conditions are accepted. You have sufficiently tortured your father we believe, however there is the small matter of the self mutila??

Before the sentence was finished, Vergil?s finger reached deep into his eye socket and pierced his soft eyeball with his thumb before taking it out of his skull. Blood poured out of his face as the swordsman yanked the eyeball free of the exposed retina, before putting an eye patch over it.

Again, the decisive and immediate actions of the young man seemed to stun the nobles. 

?You are going to be quite the interesting pet. Very well, I hereby give Vergil the seal to confirm he is now a World Noble.? It was a certificate that was signed and had the World Noble seal on it, there were witnesses including a Marine Captain. ?Now then, these documents will be passed on to the Fleet Admiral and your copy is here. Welcome to the family. Now we must have you stop breathing in that filthy air and decontaminate you. A bath of boiling water and full colonic flush with some??

Vergil took the certificate and nodded as they went through the list of ?ceremonies?. He knew that this was not as it appeared ? they would lure him in and keep him as a slave ? not letting him out of Mariejois once he was inside. Gaining a pirate with such a high bounty was indeed something not to be scoffed at and would give the owner of such a slave quite a lift in the social standings. They would never let him exercise any sort of power, but instead he would be paraded around like some sort of trophy. However, for Vergil, the acknowledgement was all he needed ? he already knew of Sabrina?s desire and Paulgrave?s madness. He turned to a servant who stood beside him.

?One request. I simply need you to inform my former friends that I will not be seeing them again. They are fairly powerful and I do not want to cause any trouble, like an ill advised rescue attempt for example, for my new family.?

Vergil wrote a note that simply read. _?I have become a world noble. You know what this means. We may meet again some time. Farewell.?_

The note was fairly innocuous, but to the Ravenbeards it would mean that their opportunity to realise their goal of burning the Holy City to the ground was one step closer.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. V]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

Williams head slightly rolled to the side, the armor clad Garrick nare rang a bell. But with the mad pirate ruining so many lives can one blame him if he forgotten the one that got away? It wasn’t until the mountainous Marine spoke that Paul had the epiphany of who was now standing before them, though his nightingale seemed to pick up on who this oaf was from the start with her shadow voodoo and what not. _ ‘Sporting? Was he serious?’_ that thought only had a nano-second to process, and despite Garrick’s ‘sporting offer’ he promptly attacks with a wide range of highly advanced Rankakyu waves that take the shape of buzz saws… novel. Williams’ mastery over the Soru that he learned so long ago becomes highly apparent, in what seemed like less than an instant he was between Sabrina and the attacks, his body taking the full impact of the blows. The sheen of crimson flows from opened wounds as they zipped up, healing leaving not even a scar.  “I remember you, the gorilla that tried to kill me with a syringe. I see you’ve gotten stronger since we last met.” Williams half complements as he rubbed the area a Slicer had impacted.  “But I’ve gotten stronger too.” as the Pirate spoke his arm dropped back to his side, a large hook of bone forming as calcium bled from his pores.

Garrick, just as he was back on the Maelstrom, was hardly impressed with this pussy’s power. He hated men, or women, that got strength from a Devil Fruit. If one couldn’t use their own power then what good were they, Williams was about to show what he was worth as he pulled his arm back in the opposite hand another serrated hook formed, the familiar clank of bone chains hitting the ground. A heavy throw sends the weapon like a projectile toward Garrick, though he simply sidesteps the attack the chain on the weapon racing pass him as William prepared his second weapon to be thrown. This tactic once upon a time may have been an excellent way to get the upper hand over an opponent, but Garrick was far too experienced to get caught in this spider’s web.  “Soru” just as Williams had done just seconds earlier Garrick had now vanished,  “So you want to be first? Very well.” the voice boomed high above Williams, and as he tuned his gaze toward the canopy above Garrick reappears a second Soru launching him toward the ground. The seastone that composed the spikes on his glove flash with malice as he fell, Williams had tossed the second weapon just moments before Garrick vanished so instead of catching Zane in a web, it was he that was caught. 

 “Tekkai, Megaton *PUNCH*!”

The Pirate’s form crumpled under the attack as it landed, the floor underneath the two spiraling in a spider web crack.  “Now for you.” is bitten as Garrick starts to stand, the sound of chain grinding against wood then snapping to a strain almost pulled the Marine off balance as his arm refused to budge another inch. Looking back Williams head had tuned to dust, in its stead as his body too crumbled was a chain that was dug deeply into the foundation of the auction house.  “Calcium Clone” in the short distance Williams sat on the body of the dead Noble Lady, his hand pulled to the cigar that smoked between his teeth, his body now highly tanned that last Calcium Clone had used the rest that had saturated the Pirate’s skin, Garrick was now at least for the moment stuck in one place leaving him open for Sabrina to attack from behind as Williams too attacked from the front.  “First we crack the shell.” he spits, a large spiked war hammer forming as he stands. ~    

*[Jim and Doc’s Reunion]​*​
[Forming the Revolutionary Army]

Doc had caught up with Trixie and now they both ran toward the port, where the Midas Pirates were,  “What took you so long?” Trixie asks as they bolted into the stretch of this groove that acted as a port.  “Ah, not much seems that even the Marines that listen don’t.” is replied as they both come to a halt.  “Are you sure where in the right place?”,  “We’re in the right place Doc, the one known as Sendo is up ahead, he is the one that attacked the World Nobles.” Chasm hisses while descending from the heavens with Nova.  “Yes, the Marine is leading a small group of people to the aid of a fat pirate with a weaponized leg.” the silver dragon adds landing on Trixie’s shoulder.  “Sendo as in part of the Task Force Infinite Just…. Did you say a fat man with a weaponized leg? Could it be?” the silver Dragon blinked at the sudden randomness in Doc’s speech patterns but the sly grin that is usually plastered to his face returns which causes the Dragon to somewhat ease.  “Come, let’s make haste. There is a fellow even strange than I that you need to meet Trix.” Doc states as he shoots off toward the Midas Pirate Ship. 

[Aboard the Ship] 

The Sniper takes the opportunity offered as Sendo spoke and a red dot ran up his body as careful aim was taken. “You’ll not meddle in Midas Pirate Affairs again.” Is spoken mentally as a finger slid down on the trigger and a methodically slow pull starts as you don’t just squeeze, but lightly pull the trigger.  “Don’tcha know it’s rude to shoot a man while he introduces himself.” the voice came from behind the sniper, but more alarmingly it was the loss of vision as the sniper’s head was wrapped in linen that caused a girly scream to erupt from the lone warrior.  “Wow, you scream like a little girl.” Trixie sighs kicking the weapon from the sniper as he struggled to remove the obstruction from his face. Below Sendo pulls his attention toward the Sniper’s location, now there were three people up there, two were in dark suits, suits that Sendo had seen before and like the young Noble that they’d killed earlier [to lay the blame on Williams] Sendo too mistakes them for Cipher Pol. 

Peeking from his cover Jack looks to see who else had joined the little party. Pulling back below cover the fat pirate rubbed his eyes.  “N’ar it can’t be.” he grumbles as he turned back to the boxes he hid behind, he had to make sure his eye wasn’t playing tricks on him. Pulling his head back up he looks to the sniper’s nest again, he didn’t recognize the girl, but the other, well there was no mistaking him, it was indeed Doc.  “Arrr, why him?” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
A young Marine Captain barged into the Fleet Admirals office, out of breath. "Sir..."

*"Well get on with it!"* the Fleet Admiral declared impatiently. 

"She's arrived..." 

The Fleet Admiral nodded. *"It's about damn time."* 

*Sabaody...*
Alarms rang out though the mangrove trees of Saboady. Automated announcements blared warnings for civilians to find refuge and remain indoors. Even the Marines began to pull back from the front lines. It was for their own good. A storm was coming. The crimson sails of the _Bloody Mary_ appeared over the horizon. Pirates rushed to their ships in droves as the black hulled warship came into view, some abandoning their treasure and even their comrades in the mad rush to escape. 

"RUN! IT'S BLOODY MARY HERSELF!" someone screamed. 

A statuesque woman with pale skin and platinum blond hair stood atop the prow of the Marine warship, her lips curved into an amused smirk. A black eyepatch covered her left eye and her right eye pulsated with a red feverish light. She reached out with her immense power of observation, locating all the troublemakers (the one's worth her while) on the archipelago within an instant. *"When the cat's away..." *

*Admiral Mary Mallon
"The Black Swan"*

The forward cannons of the Marine cruiser roared to life, obliterating any ship in the harbor bearing the jolly roger above her main mast. Mary shot into the sky, landing within a mass of fleeing pirates. *"Going somewhere?"* Mary asked, before summoning her Conquerors Haki to its fullest potential. A wave of invisible force radiated from her body, traveling for blocks in every direction. The pirates around her dropped like flies, each one convulsing and foaming at the mouth. Those who remained standing were left on quivering legs. They were the unlucky one's. A black mist escaped between her lips, buffeting the pirates. Their screams of agony filled the air. One man clawed at his face as the skin slowly melted off, another doubled over in pain coughing up a noxious black ooze that sizzled across the ground. The effect was different for each of them, but the end result was the same. Within seconds they all lay still and unmoving.    

Mary sighed and shook her head. *"What a waste."* She honed in on the troubled auction house and took flight. She soared high over the mangrove trees, scanning the scenes of devastation. her natural inclination was to help but the main culprits were at the auction house. Within minutes she was above the shattered structure. A Vice Admiral was already on the scene, little Cece-chan. Mary narrowed her eyes as she spotted that sick bastard Paulsgrave. First thing was first, however. 

She zoomed towards the infamous rookie captain known as Kaiser D. Winter, already a little worse for wear from his encounter with Cece. Near him was a swordsman whom she didn't recognize from the wanted posters. He looked to be in an even worse state then his comrade. Mary waved off the younger lady Marine. *"I suggest you stand back Cece-chan. I don't want to take the chance of infecting you accidentally."* She turned her attention onto the pirate captain. *"Hmm. Kaiser D. Winter. You've made quite a name for yourself. I presume you are the one who struck a World Noble? You've upset the balance of things young man, and for that the punishment is...death."* Assaulting a Word Noble was an unforgivable sin. If she didn't prolong this man's agony, send a message to the entire world that such acts would not be tolerated, then the very balance of world power could be affected. 

She took a step towards him, then another, her body radiating feverish heat. Mary removed her leather gloves and flexed her fingers. Just a touch was enough to kill a man. It was her curse and her gift.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2012)

*Mio*

What did Dante say all the time? ‘Shit just got real’

Mio observed the ongoings on Shabondy and stared in disbelief at the chaos these pirates were causing. The current Yonkou were crazy but not that crazy – punching, scalding, humiliating and killing World Nobles, that was nuts!

Her son Vergil made a deal with his grandfather; her father’s, brain firing off synapses left and right that pointed to a deception. He had every intention of allowing Vergil to become a World Noble, if only for the novelty of being able to torture one. She felt an odd sense of disgust and pride as she realised that Vergil had anticipated this and was at least 4 moves ahead of her smug shit head of a father.

The ship approached the archipelago and she knew that SHE was there. Bloody Mary. They had clashed once briefly and the title of strongest woman in the seas was up for grabs back then. Unfortunately it was a question that was never quite answered as it merely involved a clash of swords. That was about 5 years ago. Mio had gotten considerably stronger since then, but then so had she. Her pirate blood wanted to know who was stronger but she couldn’t put person preference over what her objective was; to contact Paulsgrave, that bastard of a pirate who had watched her husband get killed. 

Still she bore no ill will towards him. As a pirate she would be hypocritical to do so; Dangil had attacked him first to have his sons. Still she seethed slightly from it – but as the saying goes an enemy of my enemy is my friend. Right now her clan, the World Nobles were the ones that would face the full brunt of her ire. 

She donned a disguise, one carefully crafted by the infiltrator of the ship. She looked like a decrepit old lady (she punched anyone who said that there was not much change), her back was hunched and she wore a hooded brown cloak, hobbling with a walking stick.

Mio went alone, but she knew that her crew were not ones to let her do so. They too would be around the bubbles and trees and death, probably seeing this new generation first hand. Mio was confident they would be impressed. 

She sped to the auction house, hobbling slowly when anyone who would be able to detect her movements observed her. She watched the fight between Garrick and Williams from a distance, hobbling ever closer to them…


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 19, 2012)

*Once upon a time in Mariejois...*_
Helen left sword practice early that day, skipping across the courtyard to her chambers, ponytail bobbing up and down merrily behind her. She proudly wore her trusty wooden sword across her hip, a mark that she was no mere little girl. She wasn't aware enough yet to realize that it was also an act of defiance against her father who hated her so-called "Hobby", one of many more to come. 

"Well good afternoon my lady," a familiar voice teased. 

Helen smirked at Sabrina as she stepped out of the shadows of the nearby gate. She was good at hiding and sneaking, always had been. Sabrina mock curtsied at Helen. "Would the little lady like some tea and lemon cakes?" she asked. She glanced at Helen's sweat stained training gi. "Or maybe a bath." They both burst out laughing. Sabrina was supposed to be Helen's personal slave, but she had always viewed the girl as a sister. Never once did Helen look down upon her or treat her as anything less then an equal, but there were days when she sensed the older girls frustration, and sometimes even rage at her lot in life.  

Sabrina winked conspiratorially at Helen. "I'm bored. Let's go have some fun!" 

"You mean steal something..." 

"I prefer to call it borrowing."  Sabrina grabbed Helen by the hand. "C'mon slow poke!" Both girls ran off through the gate. _

_*Right now...*_
"Nope, she's still out of it," declared the knight. "Looks like she's dreaming or something." 

Helen's eyes snapped open. Her mind was still foggy from the tranquilizer but in an instant she took stock of her surroundings and her foes. She was inside some kind of steel carriage, the type used to transport prisoners and slaves. They had shackled her arms and legs. The metal was even tougher then steel. Two knights in golden armor stood by the open doors to the carriage. Emblazoned across their chest plates were two silver swans intersecting a broadsword, the sigil of House Swann. The knights did a double take at her as she slowly sat up. They had seriously misjudged her constitution if they thought some mere sedative designed to bring down a Sea King could keep her out for long. Helen addressed them calmly, in the imperious voice of the highborn lady she had long ago cast aside: "I am the Lady Helen Swann, daughter and sole trueborn heir of Lord Manfredd Swann. I command you to release me immediately!" 

Both knights stared at each uncertainly and then at Helen. They burst out laughing. "We take our orders from your lord father, m'lady. Not you."

Helen's face flushed bright red. She couldn't go back, not now, not ever. Her destiny was awaiting her in the New World. Knoxx was waiting for her. Suddenly an anger she had never felt before boiled up from the pit of her soul. *"RELEASE ME!!!"* An invisible rush of spirit buffeted the knights. They both wavered off balance and suddenly collapsed beyond her view. Helen's eyes widened. This was a first. 

"The conquerors haki...impressive. You are indeed your fathers daughter," a voice declared. Neville appeared before the doors and slammed them shut, leaving her in total darkness. A second later she felt the rumble of the carriage as it began moving, most likely to a ship bound for Mariejois. Helen laid her head back against the cold steel. She didn't know whether to scream, laugh or cry. Instead she closed her eyes and sank into a deep meditation. This wasn't the end of her journey. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 20, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo*
> 
> 
> Sendo had barely touched down onto the ground when a random guy asked if he could help out.
> ...



*Cara Lie*

"Revolutionaries. Sounds rebelious. I like it." she said,  smiling a faint smile that could be mistaken for just a twitch. "But need I remind everyone that the entire freaking island is at war right now? Seriously not the time to chat about swearing and names.."

Just as she finished the sentence, a small projectile swooshed past the group, embedding itself deep inside a nearby tree. Cara was quickest to arm herself, flipping her daggers into her palm within the blink of an eye. Another projectile  soon follows, but Cara's quick reflexes allow her to parry the oncoming attack, sending the projectile flying  away from the group. 

"Enemy!" she yelled, by which time the others had already readied themselves. "Not bad for a deck-wash, old fashion pirate, rebellious marine and his girlfriend."

"Bitch please, I am a thousands times better then you are, stripper!" Jace replied, trying not to stare at her figure, getting a stern look from Sendo.

"Watch your mouth kiddo, you might no-" before she could finish her sentence, more projectiles swooshed through the air, being deflected in rapid succession by Cara's daggers. "Yo, ex-marines, find the prick that's attacking us!" she yelled back as the projectiles kept coming, and kept being deflected. Then one zoomed past her before she had the time to think about what was behind her. From the corner of her eyes, she watched in horror as a crossbow bolt headed straight for the boy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 20, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. VI]​
[Sabaody Auction House] 

 “An Admiral, now that’d be a feather in your cap Paulie. Why not show this boulder headed Marine what a Williams can do.” Those blood red eyes narrowed to slats as words only the lunatic could hear are spoken, the bare essence of his broken psyche. His eyes cast to the heavens, pass the ruin of the auction house roof even as Garrick drew his tin can covered thumb across his neck, seemed this Marine thought that the mere arrival of an Admiral would be the end to his deranged career.  “I’m a bit off kilter, not touched in the head.” is spoken, though his response was meant for the man in his own head, the response too worked in rebuttal to Garrick’s banter, then that homicidal gaze turned back to the Zane. The way the mountain of a Marine now held himself Williams could smell the arrogant smile across his face.  “Why you hiding in the darkness nameless Marine”, Williams never learned Garrick’s name in their first encounter,  “Little Paulie here wants to know if you can come out to play?” that large hammer falls across a shoulder after the taunt.  

The mocking tone in his voice ate at Garrick, and the large Marine started to look for ways he could make a move on Williams in this ruined partially light filled room. But even as he worked at the current problem Paulsgrave was going about making that an even harder job,  “I know why you hide in the protective shade.” a thunderous crash splinters above as parts of the half destroyed roof and sunlight rain down, the burning rays just inches from Garrick who defiantly stands his ground. A grin that Sabrina well understood at this point splits Williams’ face as another hammer is haphazardly tossed toward the roof collapsing it down on a hiding World Noble who thought he had hid his large frame, he was now nothing more than a pinned piggy. Stepping into the warm rays of sunlight Paul flips the large Marine off as he places the heel of his boot on the back of the Noble’s neck,  “Got a name fat boy?” Williams asks the pinned man. His large body strained in fright, he didn’t want to speak, but a not so gentle pressure on the back of his neck caused him to quickly change his mind.  “R-robert” is stated meekly,  “Sorry porky, didn’t hear ya, could you speak up so the whole class can hear you?” Williams bites, the back of his heel starting to twist. 

The bite of pain that shot through Robert brings a pained yelp, but with Williams in a vast area of light, there was little Garrick could do,  “ROBERT VAN GAUZER!” is shouted as loudly as the Noble could muster.  “You have anything to ask the big Marine hiding in the corner over there?” Williams asks, again this was all about sending a message and this was something that Robert knew all too well, it was a tactic that he used with his slaves, an embarrassing tactic meant to demean and demoralize so that the offense of the one would never be repeated by those that witnessed, and a twinge of courage flamed to life or perhaps it was his foolish pride as a World Noble  “G-go fuck yourself!” is retorted as he struggled to pull himself free.  “Oh, sorry. The answer we were looking for is salvation.” is growled as Williams pulled his heavy boot from the nape of the Nobles neck.  “Speaking of which, are you a praying man Marine?” is asked as he pulled the roly-poly of a man from under the crushing weight of the roof.

 “If you are, maybe you should pray that he ---- be… delivered from, oh evil.” Williams’ fingers sink into the nobles flesh and a twisted pained look falls across his features as Williams sent his calcium into over drive, soon the fat man’s flesh started to turn to bone, but that wasn’t the overall goal as he dropped the man to the ground. Robert’s splat echoed even over the seething anger that coursed over Garrick which only got worse as Robert started to move, but couldn’t as his face started to slowly turn blue.  “If you’re wondering, if filled his lungs with bone, it’s going to be quite the painful death.” Williams turned from Garrick as he spoke and began to walk  “I agree my nightingale, let us make haste.” is spoken even as Mio made her way to them. Seemed that even Williams wasn’t crazy enough to want to face an Admiral, though Garrick will have a say otherwise. ~   

*[Unnamed Crew ]​*
[Fate]​
[Somewhere in the New World] 

The Palamecia drops anchor next to the Queen Joan's Revenge, Victor cast his impatient gaze over to the ship as the crew slid a boarding plank over to his ship, Jezebel is the first to take step off their’s as she crossed the makeshift gangway, her silly looking stuffed animal under one arm, a white sheet of paper clenched tightly in the other hand. Victor never liked any of Samantha’s crew, each one was more bothersome than the last up to the pink haired Captain herself, but Jezebel was particularly a pain in the ass thanks in part to that bear she carried around as the Order only gave the specialized helmets to the Templar agents that would be directly fighting in her vicinity.  “M’Lady.” Victor bites with a mock tone of sincerity, though the large breasted woman didn’t buy if for an instant,  “Shut it Victor.” that dark brown eye glaring pass her hair as the paper is slammed in Victor’s hand. 

 “The Captain, she says whatever you thought she owed you, the debt is paid.” is snapped as Victor held his hands up defensively, must be that time of the month…  “Well, where…”,  “Shddup foo, I’m comin’.” Eric Breaker’s voice echoed over the sea spray as he pushed a second boarding plank into place next to the first.  “I take it your Captain isn’t visiting today.” is comment Jezebel simply rolls her eyes,  “The captain finds your company taxing.” is replied, to Victor’s anger,  “IF Sam…”,  “If what Victor? Shut your trap, we have what you want.” Sam’s voice carried over the commotion and commanded that it be obeyed. Victor’s eyes narrow in hatred, though at this point there was little he could do against her, she was still out of his league, just marginally. But enough to ensure the outcome against him, but that heated scowl turns grim as the sounds of wheels can be heard; Sinbad was wheeling a covered gurney over.

Victor quickly makes his way up to Eric as he stepped down onto the ship with the covered bed,  “You bunch aren’t good a following orders, are you.” he bites after dropping the sheet.  “Foo, we knew what ya wanted, but the Captain saw it differently. You have a bone to pick, well she right over thar.” the repugnant remark forces a larger scowl over Victor’s grimace, he was now angry and insulted,  “Just leave, the both of you. Tell Striffe I’ll not cast shade over her little paradise again.” he states, his crew taking charge of the rolling bed.  “I’ll hold you to that.” Sam states as she still stood propped against the railing of her ship. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2012)

*Sabaody/Garrick vs. the Ravenbeards...*
Garrick trembled with rage as Paulsgrave taunted him. Instinctively he took a step forward, armored toe straying into the sunlight. Garrick paused and stared at the fractured roof of the auction house. The sun meant death without his shadow. Garrick turned towards the suffering nobleman. Friggin' fatboy was dead man walking anyway. He made his decision then. *"Fuck it..."* Garrick muttered. He pressed his fists together, summoning the most potent technique of Rokushiki. *"Time to bring the  house down!"* he boomed. He shot both fists at Paulsgrave and Sabrina.

*"Rokougan Wave!"* 

A mammoth shockwave, potent enough to easily crush steel and bone alike, blew the auction house to smithereens. The smoke cleared, revealing a blast crater where the foundation once stood and in the center a mountain of rubble. Garrick rose out of the dust and debris. His dented black armor was cracked in numerous places, allowing sunlight to filter through. Garrick ignored the searing pain as his body began to smoke and sizzle. He was more worried about having to pay for all this damage. 

A coughing sound drew his attention. He watched as Sabrina clawed herself out from under a mound of rubble. A puddle of black liquid snaked a trail behind her, Sabrina's living shadow, which had taken the brunt of the shockwave for her. Garrick was on her in an instant before her shadow could reform itself, slamming his right fist into her gut. The force of the blow lifted her into the air. Sabrina doubled over as she landed, spewing a dozen black silhouettes out of her mouth. The shadows spiraled into the sky, returning to their owners. *"NO!"* Sabrina screamed, grabbing at a few shadowy tendrils before they could escape. Garrick was as surprised as she was when one of the shadows flew at him and grafted itself to his body. The sensation was indescribable. It was as if he was suddenly whole again. How long had it been since he had walked under the sun without this stinking armor? Too long. 

Garrick ripped off his helmet and raised his face to the blue sky above. It was amazing how something like sunlight could be so easily taken for granted. *"THE NAME IS ZANE FUCKIN' GARRICK AND I'M BACK!!"* His eyes glowed with pure malice. Now it was time to finish the bone man and his whore.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 21, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. VII]​
[Garrick Vs the Ravenbeards, Doomsday]

Just when it seemed that Williams had made a sane decision in pulling out before that Admiral could focus their attention on them, all hell seemed to break loose. Garrick, the self-proclaimed hero of the Marines, had made a fateful choice to bring the house down, his words of course. Hearing the grumbling from behind him, Williams turns to see what the Marine was doing. But by that time it was too little too late. The half darkened building in which they stood turned a blinding white as the shockwave hit with extreme percussive force. 

Then there was a terrible silence as all faded to black.

At first it was simply a numbing sensation as the world remained a vivid pitch of darkness. Then came the pain with a wash of blaring noisy colors, beneath a pile of rubble Williams awoke dazed and half conscious. In an era before the Void Century they had an old adage, that any landing you walked away from was a good landing. Obviously the coiner of this phrase was never hit by the Sea Train that was Zane Garrick. Above, in the aftermath of the assault Sabrina had managed to crawl her way from her would be tomb, but a violent succession of coughs brought the wrath of Zane down on her, then a loss of shadows preceded the rebirth of Zane as he ripped the helmet from his head, declaring who he was as his intentions were as clear as the ringing of the bell that doth toll. 

And now, here we be, in the present as Zane stood over a doubled over Sabrina who clung to the few shadows that she managed to catch before they could escape. It was a surreal moment, a moment of realization. Garrick stood on the precipice of victory as everything that she had worked for seemed to crash in a ball of flames. A heavy hand lifted to the heavens, Garrick was prepared to deliver the finishing blow. But the sound of rubble moving is the Shadow Woman?s saving grace, Williams was stirring. And it captured Garrick?s attention just long enough for Shadow Sabrina to help her master to a safer distance, not that the small gap that was created would have been a problem to Garrick. It was simply that the bigger threat was now surfacing as Sabrina had lost a potent shadow and those nasty seastone spikes that were slammed into her gut wasn?t helping matters either. It would be a minute before she was recollected enough to pose an immediate threat. 

A large section of roof topples over, smashing to smaller pieces and Williams forces himself over to his stomach while a hand in struggled to find its way to his neck as dark blood seeped from a wound created by a jagged spike of wood that was buried there. Garrick popped his massive neck, it may be more prudent to cut the head from the body, either way him killing the bitch or the bone head first made it to where they could no longer work in tandem. Which was the important part, he could ill afford to allow them to regroup. * ?Time to pay up Paulsgrave.?* is barked as flesh rips and tears as the spike is torn free. A crimson spurt flows while Williams struggled to gain some footing. But his feet refuse to cooperate as they slip on the wreckage around him and every attempt he tried to make in getting up ends with Williams crashing back down on his chin, gaining nothing more than a flailing and pathetic crawling motion. 

Garrick?s large armored fingers twist into Williams? dreads and the Pirate?s head is harshly pulled back then slammed forward and with force that would splatter a lesser man?s skull Williams? head is rebounded off what was once a foundation. The muddled quagmire of noises that Williams was hearing is replaced by a high pitched tone as his brain is rattled like a baby?s toy. * ?Let me help ya up.?* is roared, then true to his offer Williams is lifted to his feet by the roots of his hair. If his head wasn?t swimming, that may have hurt a lot worse. In a daze Williams mumbles something too low for Garrick to hear, * ?What??* is asked with a violent shake.  ?Never start with the head, it makes them fuzzy.? Williams replies before he is tossed like a sack of potatoes. After plowing through some more rubble and skidding to a stop Williams lifts a and to the air, pointing to an odd shaped cloud,  ?See? is mumbled while Garrick gigaton punts the man high into the air, he was in little mood to be given advice by a Pirate such as Williams. 

Both mammoth hands snatch Williams while he plummeted back down and increase the velocity that he fell as the direction was controlled to a knee as he fell into a back breaker. Williams? body contorted into a U before being discarded back to the ground. Williams? body writhed in agony as he clutched his back, but the man himself cackled with joy as if he truly liked being beaten which infuriated Garrick even more, he should be the one enjoying this, not Williams. A large knee falls across the Pirate?s skull before he is skidded along the floor so that his body picked up all sorts of souvenirs before he is pulled back to his feet. A volley of punches rock the man, the seastone lined spikes cutting large gashes into Williams? flesh which are slow to heal thanks to the weakening property of Garrick?s weapons. Yet Williams refused to fall and was to yet attempt a counter or even fight back. It was time to put this sick dog down.  ?Do you understand yet?? the question didn?t even cause a pause, Garrick still pulled both massive trunks for arms high into the air. 

* ?Gigaton Ax Handle!?* both hands slam down across Williams? back. Several vertebrae shatter under the damming attack and Williams finally slumps to his knees, his head held as if ready for an executioner?s blade. * ?I understand clearly, it?s time to put a dog down.?* Garrick replies reeling that seastone lined fist back. ?It was always about sending a message.? Williams? voice was steady, it wavered not a bit and those eyes cut up to Garrick and what the Marine saw was not the eyes of a defeated man, but one that had won.  ?I told you back on the Maelstrom that you were just like me, and now look around you.? is stated, Williams motioning with his head as his body slowly healed.  ?How many World Nobles do you think died from that little outburst?? Williams was now back on his feet his gaze cast up to meet Garrick?s.  ?Sure, for a while you can probably pin this mess on me, say I killed them all. And they?ll believe you, but you?ll know. And better yet, you know that Cipher Pol will find out. Then what, either you?ll be a puppet doing exactly what they want, or you?ll be branded a traitor and you?ll be forced into piracy or executed.? Williams states calmly, but that heavy fist rains down forcing the Pirate Captain back. 

* ?Shut the hell up you fucking scumbag.?* is shouted as Williams catches his balance.  ?Why not join us, you?re prime Ravenbeard Material, you can be my left hand.? Williams offers, * ?Fuck off.?* is the reply, which really was a pity.  ?I figured as much, I guess we have no recourse but to continue then.? is replied as Williams takes his bloody tattered long coat off.  ?As a child a Marine once told me that heroes either die in the service or they live long enough to see themselves become the villain.? is calmly stated as the coat hits the ground his body starting to become the monster that almost destroyed the Ravenbeards all that time ago.  ?Which will you be Marine?? is asked, the bone sliding over the eyes, the diamond of bone forming over the chest and large spires pushing from Williams shoulders, Doomsday had come to Sabaody. ~


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 21, 2012)

[SABAODY]

The whole island was in war... Marines, pirates.. everyone was fighting and destroying everything in their path.
It was a lucky moment for Rogo. Out of thin air he found the moment he was seeking for. His chains were broken and he was able to freely escape and vanish once again. But why.. Another chance was coming up for him. 

"*Maybe its time finally...*" That idea that was inside his head for a long time now. After all these years of running away, he had a chance to start his master plan, shake the world balance. 
The Auction House was a battlefield now and it was like Rogo was in the middle of war, between pirate crews and marines. 

His hands were already in blood. He murdered a couple marines while thinking his next step. "*They seem to be quite violent and crazy*" Rogo grinned while looking towards the Ravenbeard Pirates while they were in a great danger. 

"*Crazy enough to stay and fight against Garrick..*"  an ex-marine and with such a high rank as Rogo would easily have information for that man. 
Rogo smokes and walks calmly through the battlefield, bullets flying , fire and blood in his path...


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you ever seen hell... a true hell, one made of despair and suffering? Where the people are as shriveled as a mummy. Where you are given only enough food to keep you near death... I have seen this world, I have lived it's pain...

And there is one mummy i can not stand!!!!

-----

Impel Down, Third Hell-

"Mmm This soup is amazing." A young blond haired man downs a bowl of soup and begins work on a rather healthy looking steak. "That... That bastard..." Many inmates stare into the blond haired man's cell, watching him eat such delicate and amazing foods. "How does he do it!? How does he get so much food!" One of the emaciated men screams, collapsing to the ground. "Nnngh... Damn it..." 

"Oh man, Is this Sake from the west blue? God it's amazing..." The blond haired man chugs down a large glass bottle of sake. "Ahhhhh~ So good!" He wipes his mouth and smirks.

Name: Not On File. 
Alias: Too Numerous To List.
Crimes: 10 counts assassination, 20 counts theft, 47 counts identity theft, 30 counts larceny, 40 counts bribery, Pretending To a Tenryuubuto, Stealing The Identity of a Vice Admiral, Pretending to be a Shichibukai. 
Continued on pages 2,3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9.

"Hahahahaha.... This is great, I heard rumors this place was bad, but honestly, it's pretty alright Dahahahaha!" The blond haired man laughs with great vigor. "That bastard... We starve and somehow he manages to get not only our food... But somehow he gets the guards food too!" The emaciated criminals groan and growl... if they ever had a chance to get out of their cells, they knew one thing... they would murder that blond haired man.

"My Lord!" One of the guards comes to the blond mans cell carrying a large plate of food. "Forgive me for being late with your lunch.... but you know, If im found out..." The blond haired man looks at the guard. "Shhh, Worry not my young one... You have done well for your king, when these false charges are realized and i am allowed to return home to my kingdom, you may rest assured, your family shall be treated as lords and ladies!" 

"Th...Thank you my lord!!!" the guard bows and rushes off, leaving the food. "Hehehehe, To think i'd run into one of my old marks...Hah, that's great, his people haven't read my file at all." The blond haired man takes another swig of the sake. "HAHAHAHAHAHA! THIS PLACE IS GREAT!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2012)

_*Saboady/The Ravenbeards...*_
Sabrina screamed in agony as she pulled the seastone spikes from her gut. She laid on her side, slowly bleeding out onto the shattered pavement. It took all her willpower to stay conscious and focus on the dire situation at hand. Her shadow reappeared over her with a worried face. She glared at the creature. "Don't just stand there you idiot!" she exclaimed, cringing from the effort it took just to shout. The shadow wrapped itself tightly around her shredded midsection, staunching the blood flow. It still hurt like hell but at least it was an improvement. She slowly sat up. Her eyes widened as she caught sight of Paulsgrave transforming. Her mind flashed back to that horrifying incident when Paulsgrave lost control. It was the closest she had ever come to dying, until today.  

*"What will I be?"* Garrick declared. He spit at Paulsgrave's feet. Now there was a stupid fucking question if there ever was one. He was a servant of Absolute Justice, willing to do whatever it took to uphold order, no matter the cost, no matter the consequences. If that made him a monster then so be it. Who better to take down a monster like Paulsgrave, but another monster.  *"I'm going to be the next Admiral, but it won't stop there bub. Oh no. When I make Fleet Admiral..."* He jabbed his thumb into his chestplate and flashed his teeth in a twisted sneer. *"...when I'm the main man all this shit is going to change. There won't be room in the world for bottom feeders like you anymore."* He would single handedly end the great age of pirates, end slavery, and finally end the nobles themselves. It was a truth that everyone in the Marines knew  but refused to admit. The nobles were a cancer who had long outlived their usefulness. Why should they take their marching orders from such weak and pathetic beings? He didn't give voice to his thoughts, however. Garrick knew better. But soon...

He stripped away his cumbersome armor. Now that the sun was no longer a factor he didn't need it. He could already make his skin harder then steel, and carrying around so much weight made him slow. The chestplate went flying off, smashing a miniature crater into the ground. He didn't remove the seastone lined spiked gloves, however. Garrick raised a curious eyebrow as freaky looking bones began to sprout from Paulsgrave's body, his muscle mass increasing. This was certainly new but he still wasn't impressed. *"Fuckin' Devil Fruit users and their tricks!"* he shouted. Garrick summoned his moving tekkai and coated his skin with haki, a potent combination that made his body a walking weapon. He sorued towards the man monster, winding up for a punch. Garrick phased through the pirate's body, his ghostly image flickering away.  

*"Soru Clone!"* 

Garrick's armored fist filled Paulsgrave's vision. The pirate caught the punch in a blur of hand speed, the impact sending spiraling shockwaves around them. Garrick's eyes widened as the spikes of his glove shattered against the diamond like bones of Paulsgrave's hand. The pirate grinned, kneeing Garrick in the midsection, breaking his tekkai and embedding twisted bone shards into his gut. A thunderous punch sent Garrick flying through nearby mangrove tree. The Marine shook his head and spit out a bloody tooth, his face a maze of cuts. That was the second hardest he'd ever been hit. He didn't have time to ruminate on this fact, however, as Paulsgrave thundered towards him with a speed that belied his incredible size. Garrick climbed back to his feet, this time knowing what to expect. *"Round 2 friend!"* he bellowed, charging to meet the pirate, two lumbering monsters clashing head on. 

Suddenly a fast moving figure descended between them, impacting the ground like a lightning bolt, more beauty then beast, but far more dangerous. *"Enough!"* She caught their attacks and sent both Marine and pirate flying off their feet with a mere thrust of her arms. Garrick landed unceremoniously onto his rear end. He narrowed his eyes at Admiral Mary Mallon. 

*"I was just about to waste this guy!"* he exclaimed. 

Mary turned towards Garrick and cast him such a murderous look that it made him break out out into a cold sweat. *"We'll talk later..."* she said through gritted teeth. She surveyed the devastation of the auction house with a frown. A hand peeked out from under a slab of concrete, that of the deceased Vice Admiral Keith Alexander. Beyond him lay the putrified corpse of a noblewoman. The handiwork was familiar to her. She was the source after all.  Even now Kaiser D. Winter and his crew were being transported in shackles to a waiting prison ship, but it wouldn't be enough to calm the high lord nobles. Heads needed to roll. The Ravenbeards would do. 

Paulsgrave was already back on his feet. She appeared before him in a wink of speed and looked him up and down. She had heard the scientists theories as to how he had miraculously survived her virus. Their techno babble did little to assuage her guilt at indirectly helping this monster achieve such new heights of power. *"You think that you can just cause all this destruction and run along on your merry little way? How naive...how dizzyingly naive."* She shot her right index finger like a bullet through Paulsgrave's chest, shattering his protective bone armor to pieces. The tip of her finger exploded out of Paulsgrave's back causing him to double over. Mary slammed him to the ground with enough force to crack the ground beneath them. She pressed her right hand against his throat. Feverish boils erupted across his skin, but as soon as they appeared they seemed to melt away. Even the gaping hole in his chest slowly began to close. She knew it was the byproduct of his hyper active immune system, but just had to see the effects for herself. *"Hmmm. I seem to have met my counter."* 

Mary decided in that moment to use the technique she had sworn never to use. *"Some of my subordinates wonder why I wear an eyepatch. I know they whisper that maybe it was Roger or Bart who took it from me in our duels. But the truth is quite simple really..."* She lifted the patch covering her left eye, revealing a jet black orb that pulsated rhythmically like a beating heart. *"Every disease that ever was, ever will be, diseases which would defy even your twisted imagination, is contained within this eye."* She pressed her face close to Paulsgrave and caught what she thought to be a hint of fear in those insane eyes of his. It was enough to make her smile. *"I swore never to use this against another human, but you aren't human are you?"* A sliver of darkness oozed out of her left eye, snaking its way towards Paulsgrave's face.


----------



## kluang (Oct 21, 2012)

Saboady/Tony K. Zokique

I sit down on a rocking chair up in a mangrove tree looking at the mayhem and chaos. From this location I can see the ruins of of the auction house and other destructions in Sabaody. 

Not going to join. 

I come here to join a pirate crew, not to be kill by rampaging admirals and pirates. I smell my coffee. Cofee smells like life. Its black and bitter, just like my life. I take a sip of the coffee. Yeah. it taste like life.

For what's worth, Sabody is in chaos. Bodies everywhere, marines, pirates, civilians. I have no idea what the ravenbeards doing here, and I'm not asking. I could probably join ravenbeards or that mr.blue guy that I keep hearing.

I heard footsteps behind and I put down my coffee and grab my bow and jump down to face whoever comes in my way. Three marines. Low rank.

"Tony K. Zokique. You are under arrest of thievery, consorting with pirates and deserting your marine duty. 

"Can you call me Tony. And what if I say no?"

They showed me their swords, stain with blood.

"You dip your sword in a ketchup bottle. uuuuh scary."

As they take one step forward, I grab an arrow and say "Reject" and I let it fly. It hit the middle man sending all three flying. I jump back to my rocking chair. I put my bow next to the chair and grab my coffee.

"Pirates are like colonies of bacteria. The more heat the marines apply, the faster they grow."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 21, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk
*
*
Isn't one enough...?*​

He was panting, as his mind flashed back to the failed attempt to thwart the Admiral's advance. His aerial arc missile missed the target, even with the Admiral doing so effortlessly. He was left wondering how... and if... he could slow her down.

*"Hmm. Kaiser D. Winter. You've made quite a name for yourself. I presume you are the one who struck a World Noble? You've upset the balance of things young man, and for that the punishment is...death."*

Darius felt his body tense at that message. Not another one! He couldn't.. he refused.. to be useless! This burden, this heavy weight placed upon him by Xifeng, he would not fail to live up to the second chance she offered when she intervened with his fate.

"Kai... let me ask... for two favors of you..." The exhausted swordsman wasn't one much for words, usually, but he said loud enough for him to hear. "...Find Xifeng.. and no matter what it takes... or how long it takes..."

He bowed his head, for a moment, his eyes shut long enough to catch his breath again, before powerfully shouting out...

*"CLAIM THE THRONE!"*​ 
Time wasn't on his side. Mary wanted blood, and Darius knew that he couldn't afford to waste these last few precious seconds. He rolled his katanas in a swift spin while unsheathing them, while resulted in stabbing them deep into the ground. The sheaths dropped seconds later, but before he could discard his last weapon... the Admiral was on the move.

He couldn't match her speed, but he could at least block her pathway. Blades of grass were left flying as he skidded before Kai, and lifted his arm, sacrificing it to the radiating heat of her hand. He knew full well what he was throwing away. "Darius K. Hawk! Secret... government experiment... Look into it!" His voice was shaky, breathy, and rugged, as his ruby red eyes locked on Mary's confident visage in an almost pleading manner. "...Isn't one life, enough?"

With the touch of a hand, Darius collapsed, his body suddenly feeling weightless. As he dropped Darius accepted his fate. He offered forgiveness to Knoxx, and next to Xifeng. Finally.. his best friend. He might not have been able to buy Kai time to escape.. but at the very least, he hoped his words would make the Admiral spare the Captain's life. Impel Down.. was a cruel enough fate... but it would not mark the end of Kaiser D. Winter's journey.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2012)

Present time

UC

Prisoner transport

A squad of marines led by VA Cece were guarding, pushing along and on occasion dragging the line of captured pirates along to the prison ship that was awaiting it's passengers. Among the most notable captured were a total of two so called Supernovae. Ladie Sinclair together with th the majority of her crew, and Kaiser D. Winter. Darius hadn't been able to buy the time for him to escape, mostly because Kai wouldn't have any of it but at least Adora and the rest had gotten away.

Darius and Kai seemed to be the worst off, out of all the captured pirates, unconscious and covered in boils, sores and other nasties all courtesy of Mary the Plague Woman. The seastone shackles placed upon them was overkill really, despite being two of the biggest names among this group of captured pirates, Mary's mark on them would keep them near death for quite some time.

"Alright, load them up." At Cece's command the pirates were brought on the ship, but it wasn't just injured and/or unconscious pirates that were dragged on board. Injured marines as well, one of the field hospitals was aboard the ship and the fallen marines on Saobody would receive further care back on Marineford after the first load of 'passengers' were dropped off. Shin, Kenneth and Setsuka were among those injured marines.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2012)

Starvation Hell-

"Oi! You guys over there~" The blond haired man waves a piece of bread at the starving inmates. "Oiiii~ You want some bread? Bwahahahahaha!" He laughs hardily as he munches down on the loaf. "Bastard! I should leave this cage and rip your heart out of your chest!" One of the prisoners shouts, quickly falling to the ground. "Fool, You're using up too much energy." 

"Guh... Starting a riot in here is almost impossible." The blond haired man grumbled, looking at the shackles on his ankles. "Wellp... You know, I could break out of these..." He thought to himself, they were fairly simple shackles, but those aren't what were meant to keep him restrained, it was the other two levels of hell he would need to pass through to get out. 

"I could steal a guards uniform, coming from starvation hell no one would expect me." He thought to himself. "And considering the guard has been smart enough to only deliver it when the denden mushi are looking away..." He smirked evily. "It might just be time for this great king to go back to ruling his country."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2012)

*Shabondy. 

Up the creek*

The crossbow bolt sped towards Jace and whilst the father of the boy was concerned, it was not for the safety of his son, but rather for the safety of the person firing it. The bolt had sped past Cara and Sendo but not past Gumiko who instinctually picked up her sniper rifle and fired it in a flash, smashing the weaker projectile and keeping the younger member of the crew safe.

Meanwhile linen muffled the shooter as she still tried to shoot randomly. 

“Aw fer fuck’s sake lad, it had te be ye!” Jack shouted at Doc, who shrugged his shoulders and gave off a relaxed smile.

“Alright guys let’s end this silly little fight. Incapacitate but don’t kill, these folks are all the sons and daughters of someone.” Sendo said taking out a stone and throwing it at the captain.

“A stone? How utterly ridic…” the sentence was incomplete as a giant stone gargoyle was restored from that little stone and smacked the Captain in the head, dazing him as he staggered around near his ship. Cara threw daggers left and right at the confused man with pinpoint accuracy and nailed him to his ship.

The grass user didn’t fare so well either with Jack and Jonathan descending on the screaming skinny man with a flamethrower and a sword.

“Great, so we got ourselves a ship. I guess we go back to the Grand line….try to figure out what to do. I want to change things so that all this…it never happens.” He looked up to the explosions emanating from the auction house area, not realising the explosions were the huge impacts of mere punches from two very powerful men. “Slavery, kidnapping, blackmail, thieving, murdering….the Marines are as corrupt as the pirates they fight against!”

“Yep, they sure are. I hate it too. Really. Totally see where you’re coming from and if we had met under any other circumstances then we’d probably be comrades” a long and pained sigh came out of the iron lungs, “but I got a call from the boys upstairs and I gotta smack you guys down” A depressed voice came from behind them. Sendo knew that voice and he froze. His eyes darted to Jace and Gumiko and he mouthed for them to run. Gumiko nodded and started to shuffle away.

“Got no beef with you two anyway. Go find some other line of work, or plot revenge…whatever.” The old voice said as the massive frame of the legendary swordsman walked ever closer to Sendo, Jack, Doc, Jonathan and Cara. “You five though. You’re high enough on the shit list to warrant me having to paddle my ass out here and bring you in.”

The giant seastone sword unsheathed and caused a small crater and shockwave as the tip hit the ground. Behind him were a few Marine captains and their crews. “Sorry guys, Alfonso Knoxx is taking you to Impel Down.”


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 22, 2012)

*Shabody/Ten vs. Darick*

Ten swung her leg across towards Darick, aiming to kick him in the waist. Darick quickly ducked to one side to dodge the attack, then swiped his webbed hand down at Ten, attempting to grab her. She quickly jumped out of his reach, landing on a small patch of grass nearby. Darick drew a pair of flintlocks from his coat and took fire on the android. Ten ran from the barrage of bullets as Darick followed her movements with surprising accuracy, and kept firing. 

Darick then leaped over, narrowly dodging Dapper's gargantuan fist from behind, which sung into the ground. *"Damn, he saw me coming somehow. Does this guy have haki?"* 

"Fishman Karate: Hammerhead Strike" Darick drew his arm back and quickly thrust his palm forward in Dapper's direction. A handful's worth of water flew forward and struck Dapper's stomach. The impact felt like a bullet had hit him dead on, and sent him sliding backwards on the ground into a nearby wall. 

"Well, now that he's out of the way, maybe I can get this done a lot quicker. Darick took a few steps towards Ten. "I'm a little annoyed I didn't catch the D initial with you. I would have enjoyed killing him." Ten gave him a perplexed look. "D initial? Kai?" 

"You even call him by his shorter name, eh? You're an odd one for a mindless machine." Darick crossed his arms and grinned in amusement. "But to become attached to this little band of pirates, they sure are making you complicated these days."

"I'm not attached to them." 

"Keep telling yourself that!" Darick lunged towards Ten, a strange shockwave emanating from his left eye. Ten's vision was suddenly blurred, and she was immediately knocked down by a swift kick to her chest. 

Darick adjusted his coat slightly, and stared down at her. He rested his foot on Ten's head, chuckling to himself. "It's just too bad I don't get to kill you."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2012)

*Mio*

It was with much cathartic pleasure that Mio watched from a darkened alley as Garrick and Paulsgrave beat they holy hell out of one another. She wished that they would just keep going; on the whole it was an even fight until that bone freak turned into something out of one Dante’s comic books. Garrick was in trouble, though one less pompous marine was hardly her concern. She would wait until Paulsgrave was done and started some excruciating torture on the man.

She forgot just how fast Mary was. Mio had seen her coming but hadn’t anticipated her arriving until the fight was over. Still she waited, watching Williams having to use the full extent of his powers was great, but Mary then went for her eyepatch. Mio had been unaware of what was exactly in it as the first time Mary had used it was before Mio had full mastery of her powers. Mio’s eyes went X-ray and microscopic and it was….unreal. Just a mass of bacteria and viruses – ranging from the common cold to a retrovirus that had a 100% kill rate thus far. 

Mio grabbed Mary by the hair, pulled it backwards and slammed her face down into the ground, with an arm that was black with her haki. Her eyes stayed focus on the Admiral’s brain looking for the tell tale signal that she was about to use her logia ability.

“Williams we need to talk but for now get the fuck out of here!” Mio barked before sweetening her voice, “Mary, nice to see you again. Have you put on weight?”


----------



## kluang (Oct 22, 2012)

Saboady/Tony K. Zokique

Mio and Mary. Two dangerous and beautiful psychopath. and like the two idiots near them, they seems wants rip each other heads off.

Don't they ever heard of negotiation? 

I sip on my coffee. That clear my head for now. 

I took an arrow and spin it with my fingers. I hear a familiar sound. The sound of an owl flying through the air. Jepp perch on my shoulder and look me straight into my eye.

Knoxx is here. Another insanely strong bastard.
Shit. 
How can a collection of mangrove trees attract so many psychopaths.

I look around the island and it is in ruins. There's only one way to get out from this island.

Choose a side.

Or i can take that unsuspecting looking cardboard box and use it to sneak around.

Nah. What kind of idiot would do that.

This is serious. If things goes like this, I'm not suprise if someone order a buster call.

I stop spinning my arrow and place it on my bow.

And I aim it at my target.

"Axe"

The letter A on my bow glows with blue light.

I really hope I choose the right side.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 22, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Shabondy.
> 
> Up the creek*
> 
> ...




*Cara Lie*

Cara felt the cold rush from her observational haki before the big man appeared. It was the heaviest pressure she had ever felt since learning how to use haki. "Been a while, hasn't it?" she says with a nervous smile, turning slowly to face the massive beast of a man. 

"Sorry kiddo, your master might be one of my former friends, but there is only so much I can do for ya." Knoxx replies, raising his sword. Cara drops her daggers and quickly reaches back to her her staff. *"Star Master, Morning Star! Mogul Mist!"* she yells, moving around so fast it's hard to see what she is doing and what she have already done. Knoxx parries the attacks like he was waving away a mosquito. "Run!" Cara screams to the others, hoping to at least give them a few seconds.

In a flash, her unmoving body skids over the ground in breakneck speeds, finally crashing into one of the mangrove trees. Blood is running all over her body, her hands protruding in a strange angle, and her Morning Star lying bent a few meters away.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 22, 2012)

*[Supernova]​*​
[Breakdown in Sabaody Pt. VIII]​
[Ravenbeards, Aftermath of Armageddon]

Did anyone catch what just happened? That would be the question that would form on the lips of one Paulsgrave Williams, if he wasn’t so confounded. One moment he was charging Garrick in what would have been the most epic and titanic battle this sad little Archipelago had seen in decades. But now he lay on his back, his gaze fixed on the clouds and sap bubbles in their tranquil dance on the breeze. In actuality it wasn’t a question of what, but whom as a presence that wasn’t there just a moment ago now was. A two and a half foot bone spike slides from Williams wrist as he stands he was bound and determined to gut this new arrival so he and that gorilla cold square off once again. But getting back to his vertical base only rewarded the Pirate with the image of one Bloody Mary, the Admiral that Garrick had spoken of earlier. The realization was quite unnerving, even for one with a mentality of a pitiless sociopath as Williams.

Those blood stained eyes slowly trace from the beauty to Sabrina, who seemed to be just hanging onto conscious thought, as the Admiral was admonishing her subordinate. That was the only lapse in focus that was needed. Williams didn’t even break visual contact with Mary for a second and as he turned back to see what she was up to, she was quite literally in his face.  She looked him over once or twice, with what one would think was her only good eye, as if to say. Is this it? You’re the feared Paulsgrave Williams. Then came the rambling, Williams never quite cared for lectures, so most of what the woman said rolled off his back not unlike water off a duck’s back. So this was an Admiral? Just another boot licking Marine that liked to lecture more than they liked to make statements, words that Williams was about to cut short. But even as he started to make a move against this new opposition Williams’ body seizes in pain, a shudder of agony running up and down his body radiating from his very core.

And that, oh that is when Paul notices them the fine particles of splintered bone that floated in the air. It took all the will the monster could muster to just look down. He didn’t even see it. That attack happened with such blinding speed that all that now registered was the arm that trailed from a gaping wound in his chest then the sensation of warm blood trickling down the length of his spine, though the effect was more dramatic to watch much like a train wreck. Williams tries to form words, but his voice is hollow as the woman pulled her arm free allowing tainted blood to spill forth, Paul can do little more than slump forward almost doubling over before being caught by the neck and driven like a spike into the hard ground of the Archipelago; spider cracks spiraling in all directions. If the pain in his chest wasn’t one thing, the heat around his throat was quite the other, it was as if Satan himself set up residence as boils blistered to life from all manner of illness that seeped into Williams, but his unique Devil Fruit fights back with sledgehammer tenacity as the illness simply washes away as even the hole in his chest stitched back together. 

Even as the woman’s iron grip tightened, a curiosity she ponder seemed to be satisfied and then as she started to talk again, why do Marines enjoy the sound of their voice so, Williams body slowly shrinks as the bone retracts back into his skin unable to hold the berserk state Williams now lay in this Admiral’s clutches as the man he truly was. It was then that her victory lecture turned to her eye patch, and what lay beneath. Williams wasn’t too keen on catching everything as he was slowly loosing airflow to his brain, but what he did catch was the removal of the afore mentioned eye piece. A seething orb of death rhythmically beat with the pulse of a heart. Williams didn’t need to be able to hear Mary to understand what that was. It was death incarnate, the end of days, or the final judgment what you called it; it mattered not. A cold sweat formed on Williams’ brow even as Mary brought her face closer to his and for the first time in long time a hint of fear shot through the man which seemed to satisfy her. 

The world seemed to slow when Mary started to release a small sliver of darkness and all became surreal as Williams fell back into rhythm as an ungodly amount of endorphins flooded his system, his pleasure in pain returned and a hysterical fit of laughter erupts escapes the man, but the expected ecstasy of death eluded Williams, it never came.  “Well?! Get on with it! Finish the job WOMAN!” Williams shouts, his eyes snapping open to see only the sky again, another voice lofting pass his shouting. One of a woman that wanted to speak with him, but at the moment wanted him to leave. Sitting up the Pirate is greeted by a much older woman standing over Mary, her hand wrapped firmly in the Admiral’s hair. He didn’t recognize the hag, but whoever she was she was strong enough to at least stall the monster beauty. Williams was quick enough to oblige as with a blur of movement he was beside Sabrina.  “Ah, my nightingale. You are still useful to me.” is spoken as he kneeled down wrapping his arms under her scooping her from the ground.  “I’ll handle the wounds beasty, retrieve your master’s weapons.” he commands as his fingers slipped into her arms, he was to drive her healing into a fever pitch to close these wounds.

Before vanishing in a blur of a Soru he turned to Mary and Mio one last time. The good admiral was a feisty one and she could give him the ass beating that he liked this fully had the lunatic’s attention.  “When next we meet Admiral, I may welcome you aboard the Maelstrom, and perhaps bend you over a canon.” Bone erupting around Sabrina and him to cut Garrick off as they leave ~

[A new Face to an Old Dance, Wreckers] 

“M’am!” a Commodore exclaims running up to Vice Admiral Jane. The Woman gave the petty officer, to her, a very agitated look. With all the chaos that was going on around them like Bloody Fucking Mary showing up what more could possibly be worth mentioning. “M’am.. Sir!” is exclaimed a hand firing in salute much to her annoyance.  “Out with it already, don’t you see that I’m about to settle an old score here?” she bites causing the Marine to lightly whimper.  “What has her panties in a twist?” Jackie asks leaning over to Twigg so to speak in a whisper. The wily old man just shrugs his shoulder.  “Bart turned her wet dream into a statue… and I may have been the feller that took her eye….” is slowly added in at the end to which Amelia overhears.  “I heard that you shriveled prune!” she shouts waving her arms comically through the air  “I had the most beautiful eyes in the Marines before you gouged one out, now men won’t even look at me! You DISFIGURED ME!” is roared with flame, but again Twigg is little more than unfazed his blank expression not changing in the least. 

 “It could be you’re less than lady like disposition.” is replied to which the woman begins to froth at the mouth.  “I AM NOTHING BUT A *LADY*!” is roared a long saber drawn just inches from the Commodore’s face, “M’AM!” he exclaims almost soiling himself.  “What?!”, “It’s”

" hey, hey!! Its rude when ya organize a party and dont invite the most awesome guy around, peeps!!"

“Van Slayer, the Demon Gunner…” the Commodore sighs as Jackie’s eyes narrows to slants, did she have a knack for attracting stupid? First Kai, then Wu and now this hot shot gunman… 

Vice Admiral Jane slapped her head,  “Rear Admirals.. Kill the delusional gunman. The butch woman and the one with the glasses, I’m taking the head of Twigg and turning Bart’s brat in.” ~

[Revolution, Put on Hiatus] 

Doc let out a long exasperated whistle; this was really a buzz killer. Flopping down on the flailing Sniper he digs his heels in and props an elbow atop a knee. If there was a silver lining to this dark cloud that rained on his parade it’s that he, Knoxx, wasn’t after Trixie. Which was a good thing, he’d hate to have to involve the Templar in such a trivial matter as stopping a transport to Impel Down. While Knoxx dealt with the overly pathetic attempt of Cara to distract him Doc snapped his fingers and Chasm immediately understood transforming back into a pocket watch.  “You know what to do Trix. Keep Intel flowing to HQ, and protect the lady and the kid.” he calmly states, the placid smile never dipping.  “And you?” is asked as Doc pulled his fedora back.  “I think I need a little Vaykay, I hear Impel Down is lovely this time of year.” is replied with a goofy grin as he drops to the deck below. Trixie merely shakes her head; rolling on the flat of her foot she falls into the sea from the ship and slips below the waves as Doc sets up a quick Hammock.

 “While ya’ll have fun measuring each other’s dicks I’ll be napping. Wake me when the cruise is ready to depart.” is stated with a dismissive wave as the hat is pulled further over his eyes. ~~


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2012)

*Mariejois*

They wasted little time in claiming their very own Supernova, Vergil’s grandfather was almost giddy with joy as Yamato was taken from him and he wore a steel collar around his neck/ The next social would be quite interesting and would certainly enable him to bed Lady Chatterfield, one of the most desirable noblewomen in Mariejois and currently was exclusive to Lord Hemsworth. Though, he had heard rumours that Helen Swann had now been brought back – perhaps he could broker a deal to have some time with her. His loins had not felt this active since 15 years ago.

“Lord Englestad, do you think it wise to give the commoner such an unprecedented level of power?” Lady Fairgarden asked as she adjusted her monocle.

“Ha! With the terms agreed it would take an absolutely catastrophic event to see that filth gain any modicum of true power. He may have the ability to own slaves and be exempt from the law, but he will be so busy being our personal little slave that he will have non time to exercise it. I should have thought of this years ago!” 

“Oh my, how utterly devious! Perhaps I should do as well? The promise of power, only to be shackled and toyed with. Delightful!” the Lady clapped enthusiastically at the idea to which Lord Englestad bowed.

Of course it would not have worked for anyone else, the mitigating factor here was Vergil’s desire to reclaim his heritage. The Lord Englestad had to admire that from him and his resolve to do so. 

“There is a slight problem though…” the Lady said reading the file of the young man, “it says here that he is highly tolerant to pain and has a condition that renders him an emotionless husk.”

“A problem indeed. Torture is so much more fun when they beg and plead, or else its like flogging a tree. Hm.” The eldest of the Englestad’s stroked his chin, “Antoinette!” 

The Lady took a few moments to understand where he was coming from but it finally dawned on her, “Ah of course her ability can heal his condition! I must say you are on quite the roll today!”

“Of course. Only the best for my grandchild.” A dark look came about his features. Not only was he able to torture a supernova but a noble too! Many may see his title as a hollow one but there was no denying his noble credentials – he had partly the same blood running through his veins, and noble blood was strong and so would utterly overrule the common blood. It would be like diluting Nectar with a single drop of water.

“Antoinette is thankfully scheduled to come to our estate today. My other slaves could do with her abilities. I must hand it to Lord Vherub – that was quite the acquisition.”


*Vergil*

The cell was a little more furnished than the cells of the other slaves in his grandfather’s servant quarters. It had a better blanket and a World Government crest, to symbolise that he had some power over the other slaves here. A token gesture. Any order that he would give would be superseded by his grandfather. Still during the night, when his ‘superiors’ were asleep, they may have some use.

His cell had a door which he could access the rest of the slave’s holding pen but neither they nor he had any way out. The bars were quite sturdy and without Yamato he could do little. The prisoners whispered about him; they had been informed that he too was a World Noble but was subject to different rules. They still had to obey him or run the risk of their entire village or city burnt to the ground. They kept a safe distance from him, though Vergil had no interest in them quite yet.

One of the guards rattled the bars noisily as he goaded the slaves. “Haha! You know what date it is? 14th! Hahaha! You know what that means right?!”

“Oh…No… Antoinette! Please! Please not her! I’ll clean the toilet bowl with my tongue! Please just not her!” a burly fishman shouted and started to weep. Vergil looked up in curiosity as the guard laughed hard and rattled the bars once more. 

“Gonna be a long day for you! Hahahaha!” the guard said laughing leaving the slaves to hug each other for some sort of comfort.

“What is going on here?” Vergil asked.

“Th-that’s right! You’re new! Maybe we’ll be spared, they seem to be more interested in you! Antoinette, she’s popular amongst the nobles. A slave who they fed a devil fruit to when she was a baby and have grown her up to be this…lifeless, utterly obedient thing. I can’t even call it human.”

“Devil fruit ability.” Vergil tried to think of one that would strike such fear into their hearts. Fire? Electricity? Acid? They seemed painful but nothing out of the ordinary. “What sort of ability?”

“The power to heal instantly.” The man almost whispered. 

Vergil understood then. Torture could be as brutal as one wished, letting the slave almost die and then revitalising them to continue to do so. Vergil scoffed and walked away.

“Don’t take her lightly or the Nobles’ ability to torture. I’ve been through things that….”

The swordsman blotted out the rest of the panicked speech. Pain was manageable, especially in a situation such as this. It was childsplay to simply transport your mind elsewhere and ignore the stabbing and the piercing and the burning. A technique he perfected whilst going under the knife at the skilful hands of Dr Hawthorne. Spinal surgery was not the most pleasant of experiences. 

There were voices in the distance, Vergil as ever was unable to determine the emotion of them but heard the content. It was concerning the swordsman and instructions were given.

The cell door opened and the guards hosed down the slaves in the general pen whilst the woman seemingly hovered to Vergil like some sort of apparition. He looked at her; a tall thin teenager with the grey hair of an old lady, her skin was ill maintained, her nails yellow and unkempt but it were her eyes that the true extent of her story lay. 

Dead. Nothing. 

Vergil had stared into the abyss of Paulsgrave, into the insanity of Sabrina and even his own reflection – but nothing compared to this. If he could feel fear then perhaps he would. She approached him and held his head. 

Strange, this would accomplish nothing, he was fully fit and did not require healing…unless….

He panicked and lashed out, slapping her hands away from him. 

What? What was this? His heart raced, he began to sweat, he shivered and he lost control of his bladder. Vergil thrashed and scrambled to a corner and he heard himself scream and scream and scream. It started from deep within him and came out uncontrollably – it was like nothing he had ever experienced. Nothing he ever wanted to experience. The feeling exasperated itself, the new feeling of fear; the unknown sensation; his body reacting in such an unpredictable manner – it was terrifying and made him more frightened. Having never dealt with any sort of emotion at all this was utterly unwanted. The girl had healed him. Healed him of his condition of not being able to feel emotion. 

Wave after wave of terror engulfed him and it would not stop - he had no idea how to cope with it or how to stop it. Tears streamed down his face, his stomach ejected what was left in it as it too tried to find a solution but only made matters worse as each new sensation piled on more misery.

 For the first time in his life he wished for death. On this day, it would not be the last.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2012)

Starvation hell-

"Your Highness! I'm here with your meals!" The guard slowly moved toward the cell of the blond haired man, "Nnng... So weak... Please... Come in..." The guard looked around, he had been on edge, he was able to sneak past the camera's so far, but to go inside the cell... But this was an offer from his king, whom he knew was not rightfully imprisoned! "Yes your highness!" The guard came in, dropping the food off right next to the bed.

"Please... closer..." the blond man called to the guard. "Yes your highness?" The guard inched closer. "I need... a favor from you..." The blond haired man whispered weakly. "Yes your highness?!" Chains suddenly wrap around the guards neck as the blond haired man flips over him and begins to tug away at his life. "I need you to die." CRACK!

Making quick work, the blond haired man puts on the guards uniform and throws his chains onto him, then positions him to make it appear as though he committed suicide. "They'll never ask questions." He thought to himself. "Too bad though, he was a nice kid." With that, the blond haired man places the guards hat on and heads towards the elevator.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Neville Bogart spurred the horse drawn steel carriage under the arched wings of two great golden swans. The sprawling estate of Swann Manor was the largest to be found within the holy city, acres of green grass and fragrant smelling flowers, groves of Adam wood trees, a paradise within paradise. Ornate marble fountains dotted the winding path leading to the grand castle. It was more of an elegant fortress really, carved out of the toughest marble and inlaid with gold and silver.   

Neville halted the carriage as they approached the main entrance, two massive double doors wrought of pure Adam wood. The doors rumbled open. A troupe of burly knights in golden armor marched through and surrounded the carriage on all sides, three score deep and spears leveled. It all seemed like overkill really. Neville hadn't heard the little lady stir during the voyage from Sabaody. She was well shackled and secured. Still, the girl had a nasty tendency of surprising him at the worst moments. He dismounted and whistled at two knights. They followed him around the back. Neville could sense her aura within. As he unlocked the heavy duty steel doors he glanced at the knights. 

"On your guard gentlemen," he grunted. 

He swung open the doors. Light flooded into the pitch black interior. Neville barely swerved out of the way of the fast moving kick as Helen shot past him like a rocket. He shook his head and sighed as Helen floored the two knights behind him, knocking them out cold. "Bloody oafs..."  Her hands were still bound behind her back but somehow she had broken free of her leg shackles. They were supposed to be twice as hard as steel. The blood dripping down her raw and inflamed ankles bore testament to her dogged perseverance. 

Helen gasped in shock as she took in her surroundings. Quite the blast from the past to say the least. She spun around to face Neville, wild eyes blazing at him through a curtain of golden hair that hung loosely over her forehead. "Come on then dog. I can take you even with my hands tied behind my back!"  she spat. Neville cracked his gloved knuckles and took a deliberate step towards her. 

"*WHAT IS THE MEANING OF ALL THIS?!*" demanded a booming voice. 

Neville paused mid motion and bowed low to the ground as Lord Manfredd Swann stepped within the circle of golden knights. The World Nobleman was a tall man, his frame lean and rigid, short golden blond hair as bright as his daughters. His face was gaunt and etched with frown lines, eyes the color of chipped ice, cold and full of fury. Across his hip he wore a golden broadsword. It was more then just for show. 

"My lord, I present to you your long lost daughter as promised..." Neville declared. 

"I can see that you imbecile. It certainly took you long enough." Manfredd swept past him and confronted his daughter. He cupped his daughters chin between his thumb and forefinger, gazing closely at her face. "Look at what you have become. You are more feral beast then human. Your dearly departed mother would turn over in her grave if she saw your state!" he bellowed. 

Helen slapped his hands away. For a second her gaze fell on her father's broadsword. Neville prepared to soru at her if she attempted to make a move. Daughter though she was, a cornered animal was capable of anything. "You didn't go to all this trouble to kidnap me just to lecture me on my appearance. What is the meaning of this father?" she said through gritted teeth, visibly struggling to restrain herself. 

"You have shirked your responsibilities for long enough my daughter. It is time that you honored your duty as my heir and were married."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2012)

_*Impel Down/Level 6: Eternal Hell...*_
Fontus counted silently to himself as he performed a rapid series of pushups with just his right index finger. He stared blankly at the string of tallies etched against the wall in white chalk. Two months and counting, he thought dimly, two months of a life sentence within the deepest pit of hell. He knew a thing or two about hell already, having spent nearly a decade as a slave to a decrepit piece of a slime known as a World Noble. Somewhere along the way he had lost his pride as a Fishman, but rediscovered it thanks to a certain swordswoman. Impel Down was a cakewalk by comparison, well except for being purified within a vat of boiling water (Fontus was proud to say that he didn't even flinch). It was the boredom that killed you in the end, he reflected, as he leaped into a one armed handstand. Little did he know that things were about to get a lot more exciting. 

He noticed a bustle of activity in the adjoining cell, currently unoccupied. The previous occupant, a very old pirate by the name of Zetta, had passed away quietly in his sleep during Fontus' first week. It was no way for a proud man of the sea to spend his remaining days. A jailor hurriedly walked past his cell. Fontus paused mid motion and glanced at him. "What's all the ruckus?" he asked. 

The guard cast him a long sideways glance. "Looks like we've got some fresh meat comin' to join ya fishie." 

Fontus shook his head. Hell had lost a soul but gained a new one.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 24, 2012)

*Shabody/The Wicked Mercenary*

Darick leaned down to get a better look at Ten. She struggled to move, but could barely lift  even a single limb. Whatever Darick had done, it would take a few minutes to recuperate from it, at the very least. "A special ability of mine. The Doctor gave it to me some years ago." 

_"The Doctor?"_ Ten thought as she started to twitch her other limbs. "Oops. Let that one slip out. I get a little talkative sometimes." Darick said with a frown. He looked down at Ten, who was now starting to move her arms. Another shockwave emanated from his left eye, causing Ten's vision to blur once more, and numbing her body again. "I should pay better attention too."

Out of the corner of his eye, he caught sight of the massive figure of Dapper's 'human' form leap forward and send a fist to his head. Darick brought his arm up to block the punch, but the impact was still enough to knock him back. Dapper quickly picked up Ten, and made a run for the ship. This guy was too strong for them to fight right now, especially when they didn't know the first thing about his powers. 

"Oh, no you don't." Darick got back to his feet, but could hear the sound of a large crown headed his way. He turned around, seeing about a hundred marines heading for the carnival, presumably brought there by the commotion. _"Damn. Can't get caught around here. I'll get a bad rep."_ Darick thought as he turned the other way and dashed off. Ten would have to wait for another time.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sendo *

As far as dark clouds went, this was pretty dark. A bevy of Captains and a shichibukai that was the strongest swordsman in the world. Sendo wasn’t the type to want to ‘test his skills against the best’, he had no desire to be the pirate king or the strongest anything – he just wanted his family to be safe and increasingly he was getting the feeling that in order to truly realise that goal he would have to do more than put up a few picket fences.

Cara’s gallant effort was thwarted in a blink of an eye, Doc seemed to understand the severity of the situation (or perhaps not, Sendo really didn’t know him) and took a nap. Jack though seemed like he was one of those pirates that loved a challenge but then something seemed to stop him as he conversed with himself. In a poof of smoke a thin man with glasses appeared, very smartly dressed and with his hands up.

“Jill and I agree it’s better to get jailed than to die right here.”

Sendo nodded and also put his hands in the air. “You let my kid go, I appreciate that. I won’t resist.”

“Thank god there are some pirates with some sort of brains still left. You know, I swear, this new bunch just are getting stupider and stupider, so its nice to see some intelligence around. Good to see you again by the way Sendo, Hope Shin's keeping up with his training. Looks like you've got a bit stronger too. Been through a lot huh?” Knoxx put his sword back on his back.

“Long story.” Sendo sighed as the seastone handcuffs were applied to him and his make shift crew.

“Haha! Well maybe one day I’ll come visit you and you can tell it to me. I ain’t got much to do these days, sides being a glorified delivery driver to Impel Down. That’s where you’re headed by the way. You’ll probably be executed. Sorry guys, for what it’s worth I think you’re all right.”

“Great.” He turned to make sure Gumiko, Trixie and Jace had left, they were out of sight at least. Gumiko was a former Captain of a marine crew. He had faith that they’d be fine. “Sorry you guys. I kinda got you all screwed.”

“No worries….Sendo was it? I’m pretty sure we all had this coming a hundred times over. Right Doc?” Jim quipped as he looked up at Doc who stifled a yawn as his seastone cuffs were put on him. A knowing grin and a slight nod was all the acknowledgement needed.

The crew were herded onto a boat and Knoxx saw them off. “Good luck kiddos – you’ll need it.”


*Impel Down.*

Sendo had no idea what had happened to the rest of the people he was with after his initiation. He had heard that there were some folk that didn’t scream after what they had went through. It was boiling water – a bath of boiling water! That hurts no matter what way you look at it. So yeah, Sendo screamed in agony just as thousands had before him. Is this really any way to treat prisoners?

His body was scalded and heavily restrained as he was transported to a place that didn’t technically exist. Level 6; Eternal Hell, right at the bottom of the giant prison. The prison guards made every opportunity to remind him that he was burnt by slapping him on the back. Sendo seethed with rage – not because of the pain he was going through but because others had to go through this. Thank God Knoxx let Gumiko and Jace go. If it had been anyone else then those two would have had to go through the same hell. He still heard though – he heard Jim and Cara and Doc and Jonathan all go through that ‘baptism’. That’s what made Sendo boil with rage.

“Mark my words. I’ll get out and when I do I’ll be sure that you go through everything that you’ve put these prisoners through.” Sendo growled. He didn’t get angry like this too often but likewise he never said anything that he didn’t mean.

“Yeah yeah!” the guards slapped his bare back once more as they threw him down into a cell. Water dripped from the ceiling and Sendo immediately went to the trickle to soothe himself.

“Ugh….sonofabitch.” He groaned and then sighed, “I suppose that’s what you get for being too hot headed and killing a bunch of nobles. Heh - not that I regret it though” He muttered with a smile. He heard other voices – perhaps other prisoners. According to the World Government, whoever these folk were, were the absolute most dangerous people around. Folk that he would certainly have told Jace to steer well clear of – now they could be allies. Still, he had thrown out his little book of assumptions and stereotypes a long time ago. 

“Hey, so I guess you’ll have to put up with my voice until you die. I’m not spending the rest of my life in an awkward silence. What are you guys in for?”


----------



## kluang (Oct 25, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Impel Down.*
> 
> Sendo had no idea what had happened to the rest of the people he was with after his initiation. He had heard that there were some folk that didn’t scream after what they had went through. It was boiling water – a bath of boiling water! That hurts no matter what way you look at it. So yeah, Sendo screamed in agony just as thousands had before him. Is this really any way to treat prisoners?
> 
> ...



Orga/Impel Down. Level 6

"Me? I've been here dunno, 4 years. Kill a bunch of slavers who wants to enslave my wife. Oh yeah and a noble too."

The other prisoner shouts in approval when they hear Orga mention killing a noble. Level 6 is no place for a noble fanboy.

"Who are you?"

The prisoner comes forward from the dark and Sendo can see a fishman.  He's bulky, a heavyweight. He wears a black gi with white belt. He is restrain with huge and heavy cuff on his body, legs and hands that practically make his movement slow.

"Orga. Fishman Karate practitioner, Fishman jujutsu practitioner, Bounty Hunter, World Noble Killer, a Husband, A Father."

Once again the prisoners cheer at the mention of World Noble Killer.

"And you are?"

"Sendo."

"Never heard of you."

"I move here and there. Make ruckus here and there."

"That too. So what did you do to be in the marine 6 star hotel?"

" I kill a bunch of nobles."

There was silence. Then there's cheer. Orga smiles cheerfully.

"Do you now. Entertain us."

"Tell us. The last story we heard is a man who escaped this hell hole by using a cardboard box as his only cover."

"Don't mind him. He lost his mind years ago."

Sendo looks for the mad man Orga was talking about but he cant see him. He looks at Orga who use the cuffs on his hand like a dumbbell.

"It took me one years to move my arms and legs. I use this damn cuff for four years to strengthen myself. A pastime. Other then that I rename fishman karate and jujutsu."

"You want to escape?"

"Escape is my hope. Escape is our hope here. The miserable have no other medicine. But only hope. Do tell me, how the air outside smells like?"

"Its smells like freedom."

Orga smiles broadly revealing his white teeth.

"Never heard that word for years."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 25, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk*​
Darius was shackled, but his mind was far away. He'd been through a lot in a short period of time. Again and again he ran into how massive the world was, and how far he hard to go. His limits were tested, and no matter.. he'd fallen short. Depression wasn't his style, nor was succumbing to frustration. That left one thing for Darius. To get stronger.

That didn't mean any of this was easy on him. His will was endless, but his body was succumbing to the continuous punishment. The Admiral's ability was like a severe punishment in itself before he even touched Impel Down. He found himself teetering in and out of consciousness.. surviving the wrath of her health crushing ability solely by his extraordinary vitality.. and even then, barely so.

His body looked as if it'd been through hell.. and considering what he'd gone through with Cece and Mary.. that assessment wouldn't be too far off the mark. In his cell, he sat.. broken, but alive.. that attentive spark in his eyes not losing a speck of its brilliance. He was down, but alive. As long as he lived... he was a man with debts to pay.

When he fully regained consciousness.. it struck him that he should investigated his cell.. to see if there was anyone in it, or near him. He glanced in either direction.. it was difficult to see, however, with the shape his eyes were in.



*
Zander E Nickels *​
"So.. you were here after all." Zander said in a quiet and distant voice. A flaming spark followed with a trail of cigarette smoke ascending as he knelt with a cigarette dangling lazily between his lips. Sunglasses hid his eyes as he analyzed the fallen blue sword. His sword. His gift...

His head fell backwards as he thought of his fiancee, who likely thought him dead. He wondered whether or not he should locate her...? No, first things first. He had to end the plans of a few mad scientists. Perhaps then...

The marine lifted his sword, twirling it rapidly into the resting spot at his side.. it felt comfortable there. The other sword...  Zander lifted it, staring at the red sheath and hilt. He sighed, hanging on to it. Last but not least.. an exotic, large blade. Ridiculously large. _"Idiot.. that's just his style, though."_ He took that, too, before walking away. When a marine stepped over to question him, Zander merely offered the briefest of smiles, replying with, "I'll take care if these, no worries."

Zander got a good look at just how hellish of a battle field it was. He couldn't help but whistle in appreciative awe. They sure knew how to throw a party. He stopped outside of a modest tavern, knocking softly on the door. Hanna opened it, and immediately hugged him.

"Zan! I don't believe it! You don't call you don't write!" The gorgeous woman exclaimed. She was curvaceous, and had long curly dark hair. "Dad, look who it is! Your old student!"

"Mm." offered Knives, an old and stern looking man with gray stubble. "Back from the dead I see.. I never expected to see your flighty ass drift through here again."

"Indeed. Not even death itself can contain my excellence. I'm not here to boast about my return from the dead, though.. I need you to hold on to these swords for me. Keep them until someone named Darius returns for them. I'm sure he will. Don't tell him I had anything to do with it, though... Please and thanks, Knives." Zander requested while placing the weapons behind the counter.

"...You're up to something. Oh well, it's none of my business. Just be careful. Remember what I said when you joined the marines."

"Aa," said Zander back. 

"_Don't lose yourself_."​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

*Care Lie
Mission II - Impel Down*

"AAAAAAAAAAAARRGHH!!" 

A shattering scream fill the air. Cara is awake, and not happy. "It hurts! It hurts so much!" she yells, tears flowing. Cara had been hurt before. Oh yes. But this was different. Blisters from being scorned by boiling water, broken bones, swelling and infected wounds. Adding up, it was horrible beyond mention. 
Clenching her teeth, she slowly moved her trembling body from the bars into a corner. The fact that huge, disgusting, monstrous men shared her cell didn't make it any better. Lucky for her though, most of them where too busy screaming themselves.

It was a pitiful sight. Her beautiful, highly revealing armour was stripped from her, traded in for a dirty torn old prison suit. Crouching in the corner, she shivered and cried by herself.

Trying to remove herself from the pain, she reminisce the time she had with her mother, before she died. 

_"Dweedle, dingle, washmutt, dong. Find the coin and hit the gong." Cara's mother sang, showing the four year old Cara her fists. The young girl grins wide and enthusiastically points her small sausage-fingers at the left fist. When her mother opens the hand and show her the coin, Cara gleefully exclaims "Gwong", sounding like a gong.
"Yay! Amazing Cara!" _

"Why..why did I ruin everything I worked so hard for? Why..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 25, 2012)

Impel Down 

Level Six

Kai

The last week or so there were a couple of new additions to the Infinite Hell that was level six of Impel Down, an unconscious pair took a great deal of time to recover enough to gain consciousness and even longer to start functioning somewhat again. 

Kaiser and Darius had to go to their own hells, but unlike those of the other residents in Impel Down, their hell originated from outside the prison walls. Mary's death touch had pushed their immune systems to their limits.

Despite having arrived later, with Kai and Darius out for the first several days, they were among those that he hadn't had a chance to "talk" with. Turns out, prisoners whose existence are erased history, are not that social. He had gotten a few annoyed grunts and a whole lot of nasty cursemarks flung at him for trying to reach out. 

"Oi, where the fuck am I!?" Well he wasn't anymore eloquent than the rest of the bunch here, but at least this voice seemed open for conversation.

"Impel Down mate, Level Six at that." 

"Impel Down? Fuck!" As dull as he was, he knew locations and he knew all about what a hell hole this was. Well he knew about the prison itself, but that was about it and that much showed from him his follow up question.

"Level Six though......That's good right?.....I thought five stars was the best you could do but level six sounds awesomely fancy." 

"......"

"Service is horrible, I got freaky S&M stuff around my wrists and I don't even have a bed!" He started to rattle the bars of his cell. "Oi, roomservice!"

"Shut up you fool!" Sendo had been here long enough to know that nothing good could come from drawing attention from the jailors like that. "Level Six is as bad as it gets, best case scenario nobody will ever hear from you again."

"....." Kai wasn't sure what to make of this, but even he got how dire the situation was.

"So what are you in for?"

That was a good question, last thing he remembered he was holding off like four admirals while Darius was cowering behind him...... The details were still a bit fuzzy though. "I'm a political prisoner!" He shouted, as it started to come back to him. "I was molested by this lady admiral, and to cover up her sins I ended up here...... I think that's what happened, most of my problems stem from some deviant being unable to keep her hands of my bottom."

Undisclosed location 

It had been a massive undertaking to get everything into place, to secure safe travel through the Calm Belt and to get the manpower together but what remained of the UC together with the assistance of new and past allies, they had done their share of the work. The pirates of the UC, with assistance of Esma who had used her influence and the considerable resources she had managed to steal from her family to secure troops and gear, like Red Star mercenaries that were more than willing (for the right price) to take arms up for the UC that had been so useful for their endeavor on Atlant Island.

Another key figure was Marine the mermaid, saved by Darius she felt compelled to repay this debt and had managed to gather a great deal of Fishmen and Merfolk that would be instrumental in this assault.

But all this was just one half of the massive suicide mission to siege Impel Down and to free their lost nakama. During their escape from Shabondy, and with their tie to Jace, they had secured allies that had a similar goal and here they would combine their strength and undertake the final leg of the journey.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2012)

*Gwen Eames
Mariejois - Eames Residence*

Slow, steady, deep breaths reverberate throught the dark living-room in a large  mansion in uptown Mariejois. The little light in the room originate from a single candle. With it, the silhouettes of three people is vaguely seen. One is sitting in a red chair, the other two crouched on the floor.

"Gw..mistress, c-can we p-please have some more f-food?" the woman on the floor asks, bowing down so low that her head leaves the small light coming from the candle. "What did you just say? WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU JUST SAY, SLAVE!!" The girl on the chair screams, making the candle flicker violently.

With a tug of her wrist, the two on the floor starts screaming and writhing in pain. "SCREAM FOR ME! SCREAM FOR ME!"

"Yes, our dear Gwen is a real wonder. We couldn't ask for a better daughter."

"Thank you mother. You are too nice." Gwen says, smiling sweetly, bowing slightly to the old lady in front of her. If one didn't know any better, one would think that this beautiful, young lady was just a beautiful, young lady.

"Oh, quit it dear, without you we would never have understood what true happiness really is." Gwen's mother adds, kissing Gwen on the forehead. When she is close, Gwen whispers into her mothers ear. "Careful now, we don't want anything to happen now, do we?"

Her mother stares intently at her for a second, her eyes almost watering in sheer fear. Her father takes the opportunity to speak, seeing the fear in his  wife's face. "So how is the shop doing these days, Ma'am?" 

The old lady, who just so happen to be a world noble, smiles at them, yet seem to be bored already. _"Just fine, just fine. Now move along, I am late for my hourly skin moisturising." _

"Of course your highness."

"Fucking hoe." Gwen suddenly exclaims.

_"What?"_ the old lady blurts out, eyes wide in shock.

"You heard me, go fuck yourself, you high and mighty degenerate dungheap." Gwen keeps going, spitting at the ground beneath the world noble.

_"Excuse me?!"_ The old lady's mouth shrivel into a tight knot, her skin red in anger.

"I am sorry, did I say something wrong? I just asked you if you are feeling well, you seem a little parched." Gwen says, looking confused and worried all of a sudden. The old lady shakes her head in disbelief, unsure what to believe. Finally, she walks a few paces back, says _"I must have been out in the sun too long."_ and walks away, slaves following close behind with fans and parasols for shade.

"That was fun, wasn't it, lovely parents?" she smiles, tilting her head slightly to one side.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2012)

*Sabaody...*
Garrick cursed aloud in pain as the Admiral dragged him through the street by his ear. It was as if he was ten all over again, being scolded by his mother for beating up the small fries in the playground. *"I taught you better then this. I vouched for you, said that you would make a fine Vice Admiral. How could you be so reckless?!"* she exclaimed, brushing an errant strand of hair behind her ear in a fury, her right eye glowing with a feverish light. 

Garrick crossed his arms and shrugged. *"Well I tried to save them, but that son of a bitch Paulsgrave brought the house down on all of us..." * The fact that it was he himself who had destroyed the auction house was irrelevant. If you said something enough times eventually it became just as good as truth. Hell he was starting to believe it himself. 

Mary ignored him and continued. *"And then that woman appears just when I was about to end Paulsgrave. I would've ended her as well if she hadn't suddenly run off!"* Garrick could feel the heat radiating off of her body. It was like standing next to an open oven. Suddenly he began to feel slightly nauseous. 

*"Calm yourself Admiral...your abilities..."* 

Mary lifted Garrick into the air and eyed him face to face. *"Oh I assure you I am in total control!"* she exclaimed. She tossed him away like a sack of potatoes. Garrick landed ignominiously on his head. *"YOU'RE GOING TO DIG EVERY BODY OUT OF THAT AUCTION HOUSE AND PERSONALLY EXPLAIN TO EACH FAMILY WHY THEIR LOVED ONES WON'T BE COMING BACK!"* 

*Impel Down/Level 6: Eternal Hell...*
Fontus remained silent, simply observing the newcomers. Some of them were quite boisterous, bragging about their exploits. Others were still in shock over their new hellish surroundings. One thing they all shared in common, however, was their hope that one day they would see the outside world again. He raised a curious eyebrow as one of the prisoners mentioned being captured by a "Lady Admiral". There were currently two female Admirals that he knew of (unless things had changed drastically during his two months of incarceration). Fontus wondered if it was the Plague Woman they had encountered. He reflexively touched the hand shaped scar imprinted onto his chest. 

_Eleven Years ago...
Fontus staggered against the railing of the burning ship, his breath coming in ragged, bloody gasps. Everywhere he turned was a fallen comrade, honorable fishmen and women he had grown up with in the slums of Coral Hill. He leaned over the railing and eyed the deep blue water. 
*
"Go ahead and jump,"* declared Vice Admiral Mary Mallon. *"The water is your only salvation." *

Fontus turned to face the woman who had singlehandedly destroyed his entire crew in minutes, descending upon them like the angel of death herself. How naive they had been to think that kidnapping and ransoming a World Noble wouldn't lead to this. Fontus coughed a stream of crimson and bravely stood up to his full height, legs trembling. "I will not run..." 

Mary shook her head as she approached him, removing the leather glove from her right hand. *"I admire your courage and tenacity...and for that I will let you live." * She pressed her right palm against his chest, causing the skin beneath to smoke and sizzle. Fontus howled into the air as a pain he thought wasn't possible wracked his body. 

*"But in later days to come, perhaps you will wish that you had joined your fallen comrades instead..."* _


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2012)

*Jim*

Out of all the group, he was the one that suffered the most. Jill or Jack would have found it painful but the scalding bath was too much for Jim who went into shock and fell unconscious. This issue lay with the fact that Jim had the pirate fruit and used Jack or Jill to do the fighting for him, whilst he stayed tucked away in his on consciousness. Sure, there were times he felt the pain they would feel but it was usually dulled down and he would always leave the fighting to them. Now he had seastone around his wrists and he heard or felt nothing from Jack or Jill. He was alone and in utter agony. 

He awoke from his black out and tears fell from his eyes and he started to sob. He was just a writer. He wasn’t cut out for this. His body may have gotten stronger indirectly through the others training but his mind was still pretty much the same as it was from when he left his mother on that island.

Jim was pulled up from his horizontal state and put into a huge room, full of redgrass and red trees. He turned around to the jailer questioningly who smiled sadistically. He pulled out a rifle, “better start running bitch!”

Jim’s eyes widened as a red dot went from his chest and to his forehead. He turned and put one foot in the grass and howled in pain. It was like glass! His foot was utterly lacerated and bleeding. A shot rang out behind him to further remind him that it was either this or death. Jim gritted his teeth and ran through the grass, screaming with every step – fighting his body that wanted to stop and lick its wounds. He had to survive! He had to! He couldn’t just die here….that story would be just too…sad.



*Vergil*

It had seemed like an eternity for the once stoic swordsman but in the space of 12 hours he had been subjected to a myriad of emotions. His grandfather brought friends over and it wasn’t long until most of Mariejois was in attendance at the man that would react to everything as if it were the first time. 

Vergil had once thought he was mentally invulnerable but realised he was far from that. Dealing with these emotions were easily the greatest challenge of them all – especially that horrible feeling of wishing for death. His mind struggled hard with it, thankfully one emotion had developed greatly as he recalled various memories and that was his stubborn pride. He also felt a darker much more sinister feeling well up inside him. He recognised it instantly and embraced it as his one true ally – rage. He kept him at bay telling him that he would have his time, though it was an uncontrollable emotion and seeped out. Vergil had yet to tame this beast.

He found it was useful to think of the emotions as separate entities within him; such were their power it made the swordsman turn into a different being as each came and went. From being utterly depressed, to giddy and happy, to vengeful, devastated, angry and guilty. That last one the Nobles played on greatly reminding him at every given opportunity about how he had killed and betrayed his own father.

He did feel horrible guilt over that. As he remembered just what a great man he was and the love, even as he died for him. It now haunted him and he clutched his head trying to forget – but they wouldn’t let him. Every feeling was intense and self perpetuating. 

That detatched feeling seemed to help. The ability to view the emotions as something else. Some sort of spirit that invaded his mind and controlled it like some sort of demon. There were moments within the emotional torture that he felt this odd serenity. A kind of swirling blackness. 

His grandfather laughed at his own genius and spoke softly to one of the slaves, in a private corner away from Vergil's sight. A woman, who looked terrified. She was told to do something and she nodded and entered Vergil’s cell. A pretty woman certainly; Vergil could appreciate things like that now.  He was actually flustered especially when she looked into his eyes. He averted them; feeling foolish. He had stared into the abyss and felt nothing – now the presence of a woman with a pleasing appearance had him reeling.

She touched his shoulder and looked at him intensely, gently caressed his hair and moved in for a kiss. Vergil found himself unable to control his lust, just like with every other emotion and kissed her back. She whispered that she wanted him and that she wanted to be with him forever. His spirit flew and leaped with joy as his heart skipped a beat. He nodded and told her that he wanted her too.

Only a brief minute passed before she was taken away from him forcefully by the guards, Vergil was unable to fight – the various emotions weakening him to such an extent that he could barely think let alone fight. It was literally the first and only happy experience he had ever felt - the happiest moment of his life and his body reacted on its own to try and reclaim it.

Then from the other side of the cell, she was stripped and tortured. The nobles applauded as the witnessed one of the finest displays of pleading they had ever witnessed. In such a short space of time Vergil found that he cared deeply for that woman and wanted nothing more than her safety. His logical mind was utterly drowned out by the wave of irrational emotions. He tried to shout at himself that this woman was nothing - that he had seen plenty like her beore; but none had kissed him. It was the first time he had felt the warm embrace of a person and for that person to say that she wanted him; that feeling of being needed - it was too much to bear losing.

“Let her go! Please! I beg you, do what you will with me but let her go!” 

His emotions made no sense but everything was intensified for him. She was tortured severely for nearly an hour until Vergil became somewhat accustomed to the feeling – then they decided to up the ante and kill her.  It was then that Vergil’s desperation became surprise. The bars were stronger than steel. Despite earlier attempts he could not budge them – but suddenly they parted open like a pair of curtains. The sudden action surprised Vergil to such an extent that he could not capitalise on the feat. The girl was killed and overcome by grief, shock and rage, again Vergil could do little except feel. He was beaten roundly until he lost consciousness.

The Nobles decided to rest as it was now fairly late and to truly appreciate such torture, one had to have their wits about them. They retired, leaving Vergil in a new cell awaiting a new day. He clung on desperately to the hope that Paulsgrave and Sabrina would save him…he knew that his mother would be watching. 

He said in a hoarse whisper, “I’m sorry.”


----------



## kluang (Oct 26, 2012)

*Orga/Impel Down. Level 6*

I sit on the floor.

From the seated posture, one foot is placed on top of the opposite thigh with sole facing upward and heel close to the abdomen. The other foot is then placed on the opposite thigh in a symmetrical way.

The knees are in contact with the ground. The torso is placed in balance and alignment such that the spinal column supports it with minimal muscular effort. The torso is centered above the hips.

The shoulders move backwards and the ribcage lifts. The hands rest on the knees in. The arms are relaxed with the elbows slightly bent.

The eyes closed, the body relaxed and the mind is aware.

Use the mind to concentrates on flows of haki in the body, feel them circulating through the body, strengthening its flow.

I take a deep breath and slowly exhale them.

One good thing about level 6 when its quiet its really quiet. Jailers rarely come here. People on this level are above torture.

Then as he began to feel relaxed, he can hear Kai shouting from his cell.

Then Sendo shout back. Then Kai again.

Then Kai began shouting about a female admiral and her relationship with him.

Those two really knows how disturb a meditation.

Orga ruffled the floor we he sleep and found what he's looking for, a tone dial. Last year, Knoxx help smuggled it in as a favor between hunters. He put it on his ear and listen to his wife recording about what she's doing, how the fishmen island is, how's home and about his daughter. She's a merfolk. She's probably as beautiful as her mother. Finally he can hear the daughter speak. A tear fall from Orga's eye after hearing her daughter's question. The same question he hear, every time he play the dial. And every time he shed a tear.

When will daddy come back?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 26, 2012)

*Sendo*

The man in the dark cell was at least entertaining. Given that there was literally nothing to do except stare at the wall, the comedy was welcome. He laughed at the man,

“Well, I’m glad you’re in good spirits but clearly if your body is causing women to go crazy, then that's too powerful a weapon to be out in public. I think the imprisoned you for the safety of the entire world!" Sendo said with a smile, "Don’t know how long we’ve been here but it feels like months.”

“It’s not been that long.” Orga replied

“Yeah, figured.” There was a silence of sorts as the dripping water echoed around the vast, empty area. “This isn’t right.” Sendo said.

“You know what the first thing I'm gonna do when I get outta here? You know, I have this hankering, this feeling inside me that just won’t go away. Like some stupid itch that I can’t reach. First thing I’m gonna do when I get out is to stop all this corruption and greed and injustice because it’s just not how the world should work. Life shouldn't be about struggle and misery and pain - its about being happy and I know that right now there are too many damned people suffering because of these idiots in charge. Yeah, that’s the first thing I’m gonna do – raise a big damned army and take down those asshats at the top of tree. Let everyone have their own voice you know? I was thinking…you know…what if there was like a system where people would choose their leaders. Different people would come out with different ideas, right? And then people would choose the idea that they liked the best and you know, if the options weren’t good for you then you make up your own ideas and try and get people to choose you.”

Sendo let that sit for a while. 

“Hah, and we could have people in different positions. Like doctors who would advise on health and ex marines advising on military, teachers on schools, you could be the head of entertainment or ….”

“Boobs. Totally calling that sucker!” Kai said

“Uh…well…no, that’s a bit…you know….. just no.” Sendo said with a chuckle, “Yeah, I think I’ll start trying to turn things around. I’m just not liking how things are going and if it’s broke then its up to folk to fix it right?”

Though Sendo’s manner of speaking seemed very mild mannered, there was an underlying conviction in his voice and seemed to emanated from deep within him. He sat and thought about things. He didn’t question whether or not he was getting out. He knew he was as he had faith on the folk on the outside.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Helen sat with a bored face in the bridal boutique, staring blankly at the latest in a succession of prospective wedding gowns brought out for her approval. It was pretty much the only decision she had a say in when it came to this blasted wedding. The flamboyant designer ran a hand up and down the flowing gown. It was a brilliant sea foam green that seemed to shimmer with an inner radiance. "This is the very same design I created for the Mermaid Princess herself," he gushed. He flashed a wide smile at Helen, unnaturally white teeth which couldn't possibly be his own. "She wore it well, but on you my lady, I think you shall wear it like a goddess!"

Fitzroy, the old chief steward of House Swann, cleared his throat and nodded silently from his position beside the door. He had been unusually quiet ever since his return from Sabaody. Helen ignored him and glanced at herself in one of the many full length mirrors. Who is that stranger? she wondered idly, fancy dress, hair and makeup all done up. Her eyes narrowed at the diamond encrusted choker around her neck, in truth a security collar capable of channeling well over a hundred thousand volts of electricity into her body. Helen had already experienced its effects after an impromptu escape attempt during her first night home. The remote control which activated the collar was in possession of her father's chief of security, Neville, who even now was tracking her movements from the shadows. Every now and then, especially when she focused, she was able to sense his presence, but the former CP9 chief was especially good at traveling undetected when he wanted to. It was the only reason why she even pretended to endure this charade. Helen's so-called "friends" giggled excitedly. 

"Oh Helen the gown is simply marvelous. It will bring out the green in your eyes!" one declared. 

"I am so jealous of you right now. You get to marry Balthazar and wear this dress!" exclaimed another. 

These were the very same women who had mercilessly teased her as a child. Now that she was back they wanted to know all about her adventures in the outside world. As if it was all just a game. Helen shrugged then yawned. "Whatever...I guess I'll take it," she muttered. Anything to get the hell out of here, she thought to herself. 

"Excellent choice my lady!" squealed the designer. 

As they departed the boutique one of the girls grabbed her hand. "The fun's not over yet..." she said with a mischievous smirk. "I hear Lord Englestad is going to be showing off his little half breed again. We've been personally invited."

Helen raised a curious eyebrow. "Half breed?" 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Helen stood uncomfortably among a crowd of nobles within the grand parlor of Lord Englestad's mansion. She watched as the so-called half breed was paraded before them for their amusement. Despite his overly proud demeanor, Helen could see an indescribable pain etched in his eyes. "Who is that?" Helen whispered to one of the girls. 

"His name is Vergil. His father was a slave, but his mother was of the nobility. They say he is more beast then man now, and that he even clawed out his own eyeball out just to have the opportunity to live among us."  

Helen stared at this Vergil with a look of skepticism. Why anyone would want to be a part of this world was beyond her. What was that old saying? The grass is always greener... As she stared into those tortured eyes, suddenly she was struck with an epiphany, a way for them both to get what they wanted, and to stick it to her father and the entire nobility. In later days she would chalk up this hasty decision to pure desperation. As the music began and the drinks were served, she made a beeline towards Vergil and curtsied politely."Would you like to dance?" she asked. First thing was first, she just needed to convince him to declare his intent to marry her. Then all hell would break loose.


----------



## Taka (Oct 26, 2012)

There the young pirate sat within Impel Down. Amongst the worse of the worse, as a prisoner of the marines for the rest of his life as they told him. His body was battered, bruised, and blood covered one side of his face. He had taken a mighty beating before coming back here. It was almost like he was destined to return to Impel Down within the short few months that he had escaped. Level 6 of Impel Down was to be his home from now on but, at least he was sure a meal everyday. The guards laughed at him, joking about his stupidity but, their voice was drowned out by the others that had arrived with him. 

Some of the pirates that were on Sabaody, just so happened to be caught as well. It was nice to know that others had also met a sad fate of being placed within Impel Down. For the time being, they would all have something to talk about. "HEY! You guys know when we're getting out of here?" Williams asked the men locked up within the area. Some would think that question was dumb. Some would question if his sanity was already gone. But few would understand that a pirate turns away from freedom and they would be back on the open seas in no time. 

Williams had basically grew up within Impel Down so, he knew the kind of hell that revolved within here. Returning was the last thing that he wanted and he even went so far as attempting to break the cuffs placed on him. Unfortunately the marines had wised up and place much stronger cuffs this time around.......then again Williams was still healing up and regaining his stamina so, for now these cuffs could hold him. 

"It seems your back after such a short time. Guess you might be home sick." A voice rang from the darkness of another cell. The man stepped forward into light, raven black hair flowing to his leg, and orange eyes piercing William's own eyes. 

"Jean." The young pirate exclaimed with a surprised expression.


----------



## kluang (Oct 26, 2012)

Vergil said:


> *Sendo*
> 
> The man in the dark cell was at least entertaining. Given that there was literally nothing to do except stare at the wall, the comedy was welcome. He laughed at the man,
> 
> ...



*Orga/Impel Down. Level 6*

"You're talking about a rebellion?" ask Orga

"No. More like a....."

Sendo pause thinking of a word that will suite it.

"Revolution."

"The only purpose of a revolution is to be able to love who you want, how you want, when you want and where you want." says Sendo

"Meaning to give each of members of the society the possibility of fulfilling his destiny." explain Orga

Orga looks at Sendo who seems deep in thought.

"And you telling us this why?"

"Every revolution was first a thought in one man's mind; and when the same thought occurs to another man, it will spread and become the foundation for the future."

"You need a lot more then a thought, friend."

"That's why I say I'm going to raise an army."

"Slim chance of living. High chance of getting killed. Definitely going to be hunted. Lots of opportunity to fight worthy adversaries. And I can see the sky and feel the sea. Equality for the fishmen and merfolk. So where do I sign up?" ask Orga.

"You're sure with this?"

"If you let me see my wife and kid first, then hell yeah."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 26, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk*​
Darius was finally coming out of his daze enough to actually focus.. his body was covered in blisters, severe scarring, and burns. He remained silent... for now, simply listening to the others. It wasn't as if he was the talkative sort anyhow. Arms crossed, the prisoner was content to relax in the darkness of his cell and prepare for the hell intended for him.

To a man like him, there was no such thing as whining or loathing the fate that you might've stumbled into. Truth be told, he expected to be dead. The excruciating pain he now endured due to Mary's powerful fruit was a blessing in disguise. It reminded the swordsman that he was alive. 

They spoke of revolution... of freedom... of choice. Truly men of faith and grandiose goals. Darius couldn't help but smile. The world was full of interesting people, but.. it had nothing to do with him personally. He was alive... and if he was alive, he'd damn sure better be training. 

His shackles kept Darius caged like an animal... but he refused to let that stop him from training. Working with his sealed wrists, Darius spread his arms fully before shakily applying downward force against them, holding himself up for as long as possible before lowering himself. Up and down, he continued, a determined look on his face.

"One, two, three, four.." Darius calmly counted each one, panting as he did, with his body trembling from pain.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World Pt. I]​*​
[The Domino Effect, Ravenbeard Pirates]​
[Below the Holy City]

For the longest the slaves that called this golden hell home have said that a cancer thrived in Mariejois, if they only knew the truth of the matter now. The Holy City had a terminal case growing in its bowls, a devilish Pirate Crew known as the Ravenbeards and as Mary is called back to Marineford, to give her account on the events of the past week, the last line of defense protecting this paradise is withdrawn and now an unseen hand topples the first domino that will lead to a shaking that will rock the very foundation of the world and set the stage for war.

Williams sat hunkered over on a tattered wooden crate, the skull of a rat dancing across his knuckles like a coin with a –tak, tak, tak-. Further in the shadows Sabrina sat a scowl grimly etched across her features as she rubbed her abdomen. The wounds were healed, but the sting of losing those shadows still ate at her and to add to that she in effect had went from the queen of the damned to a poppet among rodents. Though her hair she stares to and at times pass Paulsgrave, they were so close to her their goal of burning this wretched place to the ground. Yet here amongst the refuse they sat, waiting for a former enemy to give them aid. At times she felt she knew what Williams was thinking, at other times she wonder if a thought ever formed in that empty skull of his. For all they knew Night Raven, the man that almost killed her, was going to bring Mary atop them.

Even more of a curiosity was the newest addition to their ‘family’, as Paul put it, the bowman Tony Zokique. He quietly sat with eyes closed and legs crossed across from her. She didn’t quite know what his game was, but the deal he struck with Williams was not one to take lightly. Staying relevant was more of a relevant notion then set in stone, she had seen Williams rip the heart from men for doing little more than offering a helping hand to a mate. A scary man is one that kills for set reasons regardless of what they may be, a frightening man is one that killed for no rhyme or reason in particular, Williams was the latter. She wondered if Tony knew exactly what he was getting himself into, or if he was just biding his time for something greater, and speaking of biding time. Just how long had they been down here?

But just as Sabrina was about to voice her discontent a ray of light punctures the darkness as a door opens in thin air and from it Night Raven steps out,  “It’s been done, by the time they figure something out is wrong, it’ll be far too late. The door is locked and the controls are inoperable.” the wild eyed man declares. A grin crosses Williams’ face as he stands.  “Now, about my shadow.” he demands, but Paul merely slaps his accusing finger aside.  “We’ll speak on that when”,  “When what, you make your escape? You’ve the opportunity. Give me back what is mine!” he shouts, though this does little more than force Williams to yank the man from the ground by his throat.  “When we’re done here, now you said you saved my crew right?” is asked, but all the ex-marine can do is nod.  “Bring them to me.” is demanded as Night Raven bounces off the ground. Rolling he falls through a narrow door he creates in the floor only to seconds later open a larger gate like door from which Gwenaivre, Williams’ personal vanguard, is the first to step through. Steelshanks is a close second as the rowdy crew step into the sewers below the gilded paradise.  “We’re below the fat city of Mariejois and the cats are away and locked out. Take what you please, burn the rest to the ground. I don’t even want a personal garden left unburned.” Williams demands telling his crew it was a scorched earth policy. 

 “And what of the slaves?” Treespliter asks. Williams eyes cut to the small framed woman and a vile grin cuts his lips.  “Free them, kill them you can even burn them in their cages. If they are spirited enough they can join us.” is replied. * “And what of Vergil.”* comes from Steelshanks.  “His relevancy is up to him.” Williams states while dropping a crumpled letter.  “If he need assistance, well that is up to you.” ~

*[To Start a Revolution]​*​
[Impel Down, Doc Whiskey]​ 

[Interrogation Room just down from the Boiling Bath]

A prison guard sat nervously across from his superior, his thumbs clumsily fumble around one another as he twiddled them. Three long gashes did little to keep the sweat from stinging his eyes as he waited for his boss to speak. Mistake Numero Uno, take a man to a place that he seems to want to go. Especially if it’s Impel Down, * “Lem’me get this straight… this beanpole pretty boy”* is stated while a large finger is pointed in Doc’s direction * “disarmed you and rubbed your face in the grass.”* the jailor asks, his agitation just lightly peaking while he spoke. “B-but sir, his bounty is far higher than level one can handle, its over seventy million!” the guard pleas, but the jailor merely shakes his head, * “I didn’t ask for excuses.”* is blankly stated while he looked over Doc, * “So, you really are the Firecracker Doctor eh?”* he asks while poking through a file.  “Cook, but I studied Bridget more.” Doc replies, that placid smile still never once dipping. 

* “Cute, a pretty boy and brash, you know what we do to beanpoles that think they’re tough shit around here?”* the man asks tossing Doc’s file to the corner of the desk as if to throw it in the trash can.  “Recycle them?” Doc coyly replies, his grin dipping to a sly undertone. This causes the jailor to slightly turn beet red, * “How ‘bout we drop you into the Wild Beast Hell.”* he bites. “Level two?” the guard asks questioning the sanity of the decision, this man was still a twinge dangerous there too. * “Yes, I think that’ll do nic…”* the jailor pauses as Doc opens his pale yellow eyes and a predatory sheen crossed them. * “On second thought, he may eat the monsters, and seeing as you have some constitution I doubt Starvation Hell would do anything to you either…”*, “Cause he’d eat the other inmates?” the guard asks. * “No you idiot, how did you get a job here?”* is asked though the jailor’s attention was fully on Doc. * “Drop him in Blazing Hell, now get out of here, I have a headache…”* 

[Meanwhile, on Level 3] 

Numero Dos, Don’t take Doc’s pocket watch, sure it’s gold. But the consequences could be dire. Meddle not in the affairs of Dragons, for you are crunchy and taste great with ketchup.

A guard pauses on his rounds, in the distance he sees the smoke pouring up from level four, he was glad that he rarely had to work down there. The heat up here was bad, but down there it was unbearable. But this moment of self-thought wasn’t what made the man pause; it was the gold pocket watch he snatched from the evidence room. Whoever this once belonged to, well they didn’t really need it now, now did they, and hell he wore it handsomely. At least that is what he thought. It was at that moment that Chasm’s internal counter timed out, in a rapid succession of movements the dragon uncoiled, snagged the unwary man dropping him off into the hole that lead to level four. The man splashes down to his death in the boiling blood, not an uncommon event, so the guard that now held a sizzling hot branding iron continued to work on his newest victim, Pulling Doc’s cuffs over a second tab he strings him up to start this newest session. 

Back above Chasm makes his way to Jim’s location, his objective. Keep Jim’s skin on his body. 

[Interrogation Room, Sometime Later] 

The jailor pinches the bridge of his nose, * “And why did you let him show you how to ‘do it’?”* he asks the guard now sitting across from him, his face swollen with the emblem of Impel Down, his weary gaze cuts back to Doc. * “Do you want to work for me?”* ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 26, 2012)

Impel Down 

Level 6

Kaiser D. Winter

Kai had to give Sendo's words some thought, he might not have been the greatest thinker but this particular subject resonated within him. In his short life he had experienced a great deal of injustice and evil, and it had always been funny to him that it was often those on the side of justice that committed the most atrocious acts. 

"Meh." Was his long awaited response. "Seems too overcomplicated and naive too me, I mean I would love to see it and it's one of those..... In a perfect world things..... Plus I like the sound of Minister of Major Boobage but it all sounds way too complicated to me with people having their own voice, system where people choose their own leaders, what's next, propose a democracy?." He snorted loudly, though was probably the only one who didn't realize his ignorance. 

"Overthrowing the W.G and what not, and putting new people in place.... To me it seems like all it will do is create a new W.G., before you know you have those people getting corrupted and you're right back where you started." He hated to admit the following. "And I've got to say, even I get that the W.G. and the marines serve an important purpose..... The problem just seems to be the world powers." A rare occurence was about to take place, Kai admitting that he was in any way flawed.

"I hate to say this, but despite my great intellect my own imperfection is being bad with math." His words. "But even I can tell something is off when you have the Yonkou on one side, then you have the W.G. and Shichibukai on the other......One plus two does not equal.....Wait........Carry the one, hold the two, divide by zero......Where was a I going with this again." Hey give him a break, he managed to act sensible for about two paragraphs. 

"Nevermind, my point was that there is no balance, the side of the W.G. and the marines need to be kept in check and those old bastards aren't doing their job, and yes I mean the Yonkou when I say old fucking sissy bastards, so I got it all figured out." He leaned back against the wall of his cell, crossing his arms, though they couldn't see his face, he had a smug smile plastered on his mug. "Somewhere in between becoming a Yonkou and the Pirate King, I will gather my own pirating armada and use it, my class 100 strength level, my boyish charms and buns of steel to keep those corrupt bastards in line."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 26, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*​
Darius continued his work out, nerves and body steeled and determined to carry on despite the pitiful shape it'd leave his body in. Despite that, he could hear their entire conversation, and the Hawk's observant demeanor didn't stop him feeling the need to comment. Of course, opinions and timing are connected to him. His thoughts were better said when it was necessary.. that, and he was never good with speeches anyhow.

Kai himself.. Darius had a lot to say to. A great deal. He expected him to flee. He had a crew to worry about.. but instead of leading a great escape, he remained against a foe that appeared to literally destroy Darius from the inside out. The man threw his dreams on the line.. and a mutual respect was formed.

"Nevermind, my point was that there is no balance, the side of the W.G. and the marines need to be kept in check and those old bastards aren't doing their job, and yes I mean the Yonkou when I say old fucking sissy bastards, so I got it all figured out."

Darius felt a small smirk spread.

"Somewhere in between becoming a Yonkou and the Pirate King, I will gather my own pirating armada and use it, my class 100 strength level, my boyish charms and buns of steel to keep those corrupt bastards in line."

Defeating the Yonkou? That'd take greater strength than anything he'd witnessed out of the newer generation of pirates. Perhaps, though, he had a point...  Kai had cooked up quite a plan. 

A Revolution and shuffling a new Yonkou into the mix? 


_*Meanwhile, far above, invading Impel Down~*_​
Marina wasn't much of a combatant, but she was able to gather a large enough force to assist her. The merfolk and fishmen under the sea were hesitant, at first.. until they heard of the bravery of the human that put his life on the line for her. Esma and the UC seemed to have amazing timing. They were being joined with several others, all of them having the same idea. Attack Impel Down.

"Kai... Darius... wait for us..." Esma said while putting on her bravest expression. Mercenaries stood with her, ready to attack, as the woman be forming a plan. "When we attack we won't have much time... It'll be in and out.. We'll cause some chaos on different floors to disorient them... hopefully we can distract the Warden enough to let us assault the sixth floor. They'll definitely have Kai on that one... we don't have much time before they're shipped away for execution. I can't promise everyone will escape alive... so those that are afraid of dying or being captured...turn back now. "


----------



## Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

*Cara Lie 
Mission II - Impel Down*

When she woke up, her sense of time had been all but diminished. She had no idea how long she had been out, but judging by her wounds and agony, it couldn't have been more then a few hours. The pain was excruciating, but more manageable now. Lonely and broken, yet holding on. Her entire world had turned upside down, and only one thing keeping her going. A deep, longing love for life in all it's forms. It had been a while since she felt like this..

*Ten years ago..*

"Mom, look!" a nine year old Cara exclaims excitingly,  shuffling about inside their seaside house, pointing out to the shoreline, before running out. Her mother, Mirolia, having just started the dishwashing, stood in awe once she stepped outside. For right there, swimming and flying across the outskirts of Shabody, right outside their home, was a swarm of flyfish. Not just any flyfish either. No, more like every kind of flyfish. Thousands upon thousands of species in all forms, colour and sizes. Cara laughed and jumped around in glee as many smaller flyfish zoomed around her, tickling and playing with her. When over a dozen of them had carefully landed on her, she turned to her mother, grinning from ear to ear. The radiant love Mirolia felt coming from Cara in that fleeting moment, could do nothing but make her smile. Deep inside, she felt that if anyone would survive in this age, it would be Cara. If this love could be shared like it did at this moment, nobody would be able to resist it's effects. A pure, uncorrupted eternal love for all things.

And then the moment was over. The flyfish flew off her, and soon enough, the swarm had left the archipelago. _"Wow.."_ Mirolia was still in awe; still standing there, looking at the ever-fading swarm. "Mom, can we keep it? It looks hurt." This snapped Mirolia out of her thoughts. Focused on Cara, she watches as one of the smaller flyfish is swimming around her by the water's edge. _"It' doesn't look hurt, I just think it likes you."_

"Can we keep it?!" Cara imiediatly jumped out of the water and looked at her mother with the sweetest puppy face in existence. With a sigh, Mirolia nodded. _"If you take care of your friends, who am I to deny you happiness." _

*Present..*

Her sobs had subsided and changed into a slow, heavy breathing. Her mother's voice echoing in her head. _"Who am I to deny you happiness..just take care of your friends.."_
Between a heavy breath, a small smile appeared on her features, and a spark ignited  a fire within her she hadn't lit in years.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 27, 2012)

Impell Down-

"My these guards are pretty easily fooled." The blond haired man had taken on the name "Kaien Kanoji" From the guard he had killed, luckily, he was able to find his supplies quickly and mask himself as the guard perfectly. "So you guys hear about them new level six prisoners?" Kaien had been sitting in the break room enjoying his drink. "Yeah! Totally crazy bastard right? Hahahaha, glad to see em executed personally." 

"Hmm?" Kaien's ears perked, "If they are in level six... that means one of them might be strong enough for me to take as a new mask..." He thought to himself, "I do need a new start to my next kingdom..." With a step and a nod to the guard Kaien heads for the elevator down to level six, with many trays of food. 

"Oi! where you goin?" One of the guards asks him. "Usual duty, feed the inmates." They look him over, examine the food, poor quality, enough to keep them alive. "Very good, Head on down." With a node the fake Kaien makes his way to level six. 

LEVEL SIX-


"Hello Maggots." Fake Kaien makes his way to the cells, throwing plates of food into them, not really caring if they spill or not. "Eat up, Time for munchies." As he throws plates in, he recognizes one of the unnamed crews captains. "Oooh? Someone like you is here?" He sits down in front of Kai's cage. "Such a shame, you weren't all that strong then huh?"


----------



## Kuno (Oct 27, 2012)

*Ladies to the rescue!!*

?Damn it!?  Adora smacked her fist against a wall.  ?That little rat...?  She growled then leaned her forehead against the cool rock.  ?I could just leave.?  The dark haired woman straightened and looked toward the sky.  ?Yeah right.  Leave and feel guilt the rest of my life.?  Sighing she turned around and leaned back.  ?Okay so how do I get that bastard out of there??  

Nothing was coming to the young woman's mind.  If it had been any other place that Kai had gotten himself tossed into it wouldn't have been much of a problem.  This unfortunately was going to be a major issue.  Many things crossed Adora's mind.  From racing in there, stealing marine ships, to trying to tame a seaking, train it to corrupt other seakings and destroy the entire building.  Nothing seemed really feasible.  ?My Oda!  How do you break into the most protected place ever built to rescue the stupidest, hard headed, immature, sweet, kind shithead out of it?!?  She yelled to the sky.  

Adora had walked a fair distance as she mused and thought herself to be the solitary person in this location.  A voice answered the rhetorical question causing her to flinch and back up a step.  ?Have you thought about training seakings??  The pink haired girl said from the other side of the tree that Adora had neared.

?Seakings?  Yeah I don't think they would work to well.?

?Yeah.  They would probably eat us.?  Gumiko hadn't even thought the idea would work but she was willing to do anything.  It was because of Sendo that she realized how wrong she had been about her family.  She realized that she should have taken the time and truly listened to them and why they had taken the path that they did.  Not assume they were just thieves and murders but trusted they were the good people she knew they were.

?Do I know you??  Adora stepped tentatively toward the voice.

?No, but I know who you are.  Adora Ami you work with that unnamed crew of pirates and by the description you were spouting I believe I know who and where you are talking about.?  She stood then, brushing the bits of dirt from her pants and held her hand out.  ?Gumiko Hakuhen.?

Adora glanced at the hand then the clothes she wore before stepping back.  ?Formally of the Marines.  Now attempting to get into the same place you are.  Though I suggest from now on you don't make such a ruckus about it.?

Looking skeptically at the woman Adora sighed.  She didn't have much choice in the matter.  Ending up dead one way or another was probably the outcome of this situation so why not throw all caution to the wind?  ?I guess I could use all the help I can get.?  Adora stepped forward and clasp the other woman's hand in a firm shake.

?R-really?  F-from anyone??  A very timid voice sounded to their right and they both turned to see a blond haired woman step out from behind a tree.  Circling her was three very large and very mean looking dogs.  In her hands was a wooden box.  

?Depends.?  Adora put her hands on her hips while looking the woman up and down.  She looked as if she would run at the slightest movement.

?Yes.  This is definitely going to large undertaking.  Adora Ami this is Bridget Skye of the Firecracker Pirates.?

?So what help is she going to be and why?  And how do you know who everyone is??

?My guess is the fact that some of her former crew members were also picked up when my...uh...companions were.  She may not seem like much but she is in possession of something that could be of a great importance in this undertaking.?  

At those words the girl's eyes grew large and she squeaked.  The dogs instinctively jumping in front of her as two more young women appeared.

?Whoa!  Babe fest!?  The unseen voice sounded from above Gumiko, it was from a boy sitting deep into the branches of the tree.

?Jace!?  Gumiko snapped at the boy as he clamored down. 

?First though I suggest that you not be quite so loud about your intent.  We should also move out of this position as it seems that many people have been alerted to this.?  The red headed woman stepped into the clearing followed by another woman that had blue hair, they both had tattoos everywhere.

?So all of you are going to help me kick ass and save my Dad??

?Maya!  Lilith!?  Gumiko couldn't have been more relieved.  Things were actually beginning to work out.  Maybe they could actually do this.  Or maybe they would just end up with more dead people.

"Is there anyone you don't know?"  Adora stood a bit shocked but grateful.

?Cute kid.?  Maya smirked.  ?Seems a bit old to belong to you.?

?I don't belong to that bitch!?  Jace started his chatter but Gumiko smacked him upside the head.  

?You may not belong to me but you will listen to me until we get Sendo out!?

?Sendo??  Lilith frowned and stepped forward crossing her arms.  ?What happened??

?It seems that the Marines did a mass sweep and a lot of people were put into hell.?  Gumiko sighed and Bridget walked closer.

?Then we have a rescue to plan.?  Lilith dropped her hands.  ?Come on we better find a safer place to talk.?

*?I don't believe any of you would be able to do anything without me.  You're only women.?*  The voice was mechanical and came from the box that Bridget was holding and caused her to blush.

?We can use all the help we can get.?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 27, 2012)

Edo Phoenix

"Dear Sister,

I have been in Sabaody for two weeks now. For the first few days I had been safe, and in high hopes of finally accomplishing our task. However, recent developments have conspired against me. The events at the auction house a week ago have led to the capture of my friends, most likely to the deepest reaches of Impel Down, and the Marines getting an even tighter grip on the island. Escape is impossible, and heists are gradually getting harder and harder. 

When I first set out from home a year ago, I did so with a single purpose: to hunt down and unmask the killers of our father. In a letter written a year before my birth, he makes mention of an island at the end of the Grand Line - Raftel. A sanctum full of invaluable wisdom detailing the Void Century and something else, which could possibly change the entire world. As well as this, he wrote of a group of men who had been pursuing him for information and co-operation in a plan.

This is how I found out that our father's death was no mere incident. 

Several months ago, I encountered the group of men - they called themselves Snake. Through my meeting with them, I have discovered that they're in search for a jewel called Anthanos, which supposedly leads to the Fountain of Immortality. Neither of us know which jewel it is yet - just that it is _one _of the Grand Jewels, and that if shone under the moonlight, it will reveal the directions towards the Fountain.

From our father's letter, it can be assumed that the other thing in Raftel alongside details of the Void Century is the Fountain of Immortality, and that Snake was seeking our father's assistance in finding Anthanos.

I do not know how close Snake is to finding it, nor do I know by what means they're able to track my progress. What if I _do_ find it? What will await me at Raftel? A host of eager Snake agents as I fear most strongly? Or nothing but the silent waves crashing against the final island? 

These days, I have more questions than answers. This is why I have written this letter: to find clarity. My journey seems to only lead in one direction: towards chaos, and I grow tired of it. At the moment, my loyalties are split: should I go to Impel Down and attempt to rescue my friends, knowing I'll most likely fail in the process? Or should I abandon them and continue the search?

Sincerely,

_E.P_"

Edo sighed and placed the letter in the envelope. A crumpled newspaper laid on the side of the desk, detailing the capture of the Unnamed Crew and various other prominent rookies, as well as the decline of the Moonlight Magician.

Now, how was he going to deliver the letter? He had no idea where his sister's crew was. His only way of finding was . . . he took out a small crumpled piece of paper. His sister's Vivre Card. She'd given this when he was small, and when she had first set out for her life of adventure. He hadn't known what it was at first, but was told to keep it very carefully. It was only recently that he had found out what the card was, and that it was the only thing that connected him and his sister. ​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2012)

*[Trail by Fire]​*​
[Reeled back into the Fold, Jackie and the Wreckers]​
The Oerba rocks violently as a wicked bolt of lightning cuts the sky.  “Where in the code did this storm come from?!” Jackie shouts just as a huge white cap explodes over the side of her ship forcing her attention from Samantha.  “Don’t worry about that just now. Grab hold of something!” the senior Templar orders her hands wrapping into the rigging of the ship. In a flash the Lance is pulled from Jackie’s back, a wake of pressure cuts through the curtain of water as the weapon briefly spins before it’s buried deeply into the deck as both Wu and Dianna wrap around Grim who had just happened to pop up from below deck. A rouge wave swells from deep within the Lied Straits. The weights of the ship’s canons snap their anchoring ropes as the ship pitches heavy to one side allowing them to crash through the railing.  “BRACE YOURSEVES!!” 

Another bolt of lightning illuminates the skies as the Oerba is tossed violently one last time, with a thunderous crash the voyage to the New World is cut drastically short. 

*CRASH*​
 “And why didn’t you do something to stop her?” Jackie asks pointing a finger at Sam as she looked over the spit of land that they had the ‘honor’ of landing on, she knew it, and in fact she helped found the Templar facility that is located here.  “Not me fault, she strong.” the giant robot replied while trying to pull both Dianna and Wu from his legs.  “The hull is shattered on this side; we’ll have to get it repaired before you can get into the New World.”,  “We, so you’re intending to help us? How do you plan to do this miracle?” Jackie asks pulling her weapon from the wood. Sam cuts her glance back to her before pulling her blazefire saber free.  “Still don’t trust me? Not surprising, I’ve met your father and if you’re anything like him. Action speaks louder than words.” is replied as the weapon morphs to a majestic golden bird.

 “The Templar have an outpost here, though it’s not outfitted to fix the ship. I’ll be back with my ship and supplies.” is stated as she takes flight in the middle of the squall.  “She brave.” Grim snorts as Sam vanishes into the storm.  “Do you really trust that blonde headed lady?” Wu asks while surveying the damage for J.J.  “I’d say she’s has more of pinkish hair… not that it’s important, Jackie Wu has a point. Are we seriously going to trust her and rejoin the Templar?” Dianna asks as the rain poured down around them. Soaked Jackie looks up to the heavens as thunder rolled.  “Join them? That’s the question, who knows. Even if she was telling the truth about them going after Victor we still have to be cautious.” is replied as Jackie touched the golden cross that she still wore.  “We’ll just have to see where we’ll go from here, maybe we still have a future in the Templar. Maybe well burn it to the ground around them. At any stake if the Templar intended to scrub me, well you felt her strength… she could have.” is added as Grim scans the skies;  “Strom clearing; reconnaissance suggested.” the giant states as the sun started to peek over the darkened clouds. 

 “He’s right, and if Sam is right… we might want to play nice with the locals, keep your cross handy.”,  “Just in case?” Jackie merely nods in response. 

In the distance as the small group departs a man watches them, he hopes they can help. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 27, 2012)

*[Unnamed Crew]​*​
[Fate II, an Old Friend and a Powerful Ally]​
It seemed as if it were destiny that brought this group of people together, they are ready and willing to do what they must to save their friends and in some cases family from Impel Down, but even with the help of the Siren Pirates and HAL. All it seemed that they were doing was throwing ideas at a wall and seeing what stuck. Impel Down was still as imposing a task as it ever was. A nigh impregnable prison that mostly lay under the waves at the center of the calm belt, if the lack of wind didn?t get you the seakings probably would. 

The Siren?s plan seemed to be best option, save a miraculous turn of events in the Seaking training scheme. But there was still the problem of getting pass the calm belt and all the nasties that lurked under that dangerous sea. Marines used a special seastone lining to fool the giant sea serpents. They however didn?t have the luck or Beli to afford such a luxury. Not that it *wouldn?t* draw Marine interest if a ship suddenly came into having a seastone lining. Then the thought that they could simply steal a vessel from the Marines, but again with the Marines tightening security that would be a lot more trouble that it was worth. And though the talking box said he would be their saving grace, all HAL really did was mock their plans, per the norm, and act as if he had a glitch in his vocalizer when asked what his plan was. 

 ?I guess it?s settled then, we?ll be going with Lilith and Maya?s plan.? Adora states looking back to the pair, large grins now plastered across their faces.  ?They seem pretty confident about it.? Gumiko adds a smile too tracing across her lips. It was a small hope, but in dire situations like these, a small hope is all one really needs.  ?Don?t worry, we?ll get all our friends out of that hell, just you wait.? all they had to do now was act.  ?That plan seems a little brash, almost as if Kai himself thought it up.? the voice came from behind the group, but this time it was Adora who?s ears perked. She recognized the voice.  ?Xifeng?!? she exclaims while turning. Standing in the doorway the red clad doctor stood, a warm smile about her. 

It had been over a month since Xifeng was taken from the crew, Adora thought her dead, but here she stood. With a tearful smile Adora embraces Xifeng as she entered the room, it was good to see a familiar face.  ?We thought you?,  ?I know, but let?s not dwell on that.? Xifeng replies hoarsely as Adora almost squeezed the life from her, she may die here and now. It was a happy moment for the UC cook, but Gumiko froze as she felt another presence enter room, looking to the door her heart freezes.  ?Bu- Bu- Bu- Bu- Bu- Bu? she stutters. Bridget?s face turned pale looking to see who was standing in the door, she?d stutter too.. if she could speak. Even HAL had little to say in this instance as the room filled with a power beyond compare while Gumiko pulled at Adora?s sleeve trying to pull her attention from Xifeng.  ?What is it Gumiko?? is asked, but all the cook got in return was a finger pointed to the door.

Turning Adora too sees what all the commotion is, the silhouette unmistakable and she too finds her voice locked tightly away across from her both Lilith and Maya, despite their hold over opposite sex, felt overwhelmed. It is finally young Jace that blurts out what everyone else is trying to say,  ?It?s Black Fucking Bart!? he exclaims as the Yonkou stepped fully into the room. * ?Didn?t yer mothers ever tell ya it be rude to stare with yer mouths open??*










​
a smile crosses his lips, so these were the people that were wanting to brave hell. ~


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2012)

*The Wreckers - **Van Slayer*​​
Strangely enough, the young gunman now member of The Wreckers crew, stayed in silence most of the time. His fight with a rear admiral was not easy, indeed it helped him to understand that what was coming his way was not as easy of a world as he thought it would be, however his confidence did not disappear and his excitement only turned out to be greater. At some point during the whole mess at Sabaody Archipelago, he ended up joining forces with a woman who caught his interest - Jackie D. Roberts - and turned into one more of the crew. Anyway, the reason he became so silent was not cause of that but because of the storm that was raging powerfully against the ship they were travelling in. His smile showing that he was not worried but on the contrary, he was amused of the reactions of the rest of the crew.

" I feel something fun ahead " was all what he said before...

*CRASH!!! *

He lost himself of a second before regaining his senses and finding out taht they landed on some strange island. As he follows the group, he starts to wonder about something that has been wondering him for a while now.

" Hey, hey hottie captain! I wanted to ask you something before! "he said, before he could say anything else, the guy had a spear pointing at his neck, weapon that he just pushed aside with his finger, ignoring the little killing intent from Jackie due to the way he called her.

" What was all this Templar stuff about?? I heard from them but don?t really remember. My awesomeness seems to make to easily forget about?em"he said with his index finger on his forehead as he was trying to remember.


----------



## Taka (Oct 27, 2012)

~William Jr~

"I can't believe you've returned." Jean said with a raspy voice. 

Willaim only watched as his uncle sat down and shook his head in disapproval. "Always in trouble like your father." Jean slapped his palm on his head at William's large grin. He knew just how well his father was known for getting into major trouble with the marines. There was literally no chance that William wouldn't be the same as his hate for marines was substantial. "Welp my dad would turn in his grave if I wasn't following in his footsteps and I agree." William responded, grinning like a little kid. 




Shin_Yagami said:


> Impel Down
> 
> Level 6
> 
> ...



From the right of him, he heard the words of another captive. Someone else with aspirations to be a Yonkou...even so far as being pirate king. He liked this guy's wit also....maybe it was somehow he should know what he was there. "I hear you want to become a Yonkou. You must be very strong. Me and you will have to fight one day." William said loud enough that his voice could be heard by Kaiser, ignoring the the guard that had came down.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2012)

*Vergil*

The emotions were unrelenting. Throughout the torture a part of his brain tried to come up with a solution – something that would make these feelings less of a burden. It barely registered that he was herded some place and was showered, shaved and dressed. He remembered a time when he could dispatch everyone in the room with ease. Where was that man now? Gone. Long gone. 

He was somewhat aware that he was now no longer in his cell but in some grand hall, filled with lights and people. They looked at him and spoke to his grandfather. Different people, but with mostly the same demeanor.  It was so overwhelming. Overwhelming…...

His mind went blank, his tired eyes became somewhat translucent and glazed, his perfect posture went a little crooked, his neck tilting to the side. He had on a little smile on his lips. The solution had presented itself. It was ludicrously simple. Overwhelmingly so. 

He filled his brain full of useless noise. Preoccupied it so much so that the emotions would not have a chance to surface.

“Iaido is associated with the smooth, controlled movements of drawing the sword from its scabbard or saya, striking or cutting an opponent, removing blood from the blade, and then replacing the sword in the scabbard. While new students of iaido may start learning with a wooden sword or bokken, depending on the teaching style of a particular instructor, many of those who study iaido use a blunt edged sword. Few, more experienced, iaido practitioners use a sharp edged sword. Practitioners of iaido are often referred to as iaidoka.” Vergil’s mind recalled as much information about his sword play as was possible overwhelming it so that any emotion would be nullified. His speech was even, quick and more importantly the technique was working. He felt closer to the emptiness that he was accustomed to, than he had done in several days.

“Ah it seems our little slave has lost his marbles. Took longer than I thought. Manifred be a dear and pass him around the guests, they will find his ramblings most entertaining I’m sure!”

The burly jailer/butler nodded and pushed Vergil from family to family as his grandfather boasted about how much fun it was to torture a Supernova and a noble. In particular he had been boasting to Lord Swann and it was then that Helen made her move, when both parties were too occupied playing one-upmanship with each other.




> As the music began and the drinks were served, she made a beeline towards Vergil and curtsied politely."Would you like to dance?" she asked. First thing was first, she just needed to convince him to declare his intent to marry her. Then all hell would break loose.



“Dance, well that begins with a D so I suppose that’s fine. No Q’s though. Are there even any dances beginning with Q I wonder.” She grabbed Helen and pulled her close, speaking about swords all the time wouldn’t work he had to let his mind wander completely in order to rid himself of the torment. He spun Helen around briskly and noted her footwork.

“A swordswoman, and no ordinary one at that. A spin like that would have had any other woman reeling; your footwork reminds me of a man named Knoxx.” She smelt pleasing and she was attractive, “You smell nice and are quite attractive, first time I’ve ever found any sort of pleasant sensation from smell. Quite pleasing. You’re here as a noble but like me, you belong but at the same time you do not. I must keep talking and rambling like this or else I will be overcome with these ridiculous feelings. Interrupt me at any juncture, even though I will continue to talk, quite possibly about something banal like the letters of the alphabet and my opinions of them. Q’s really are rather unimportant letters their role could be fulfilled by a K and a W….”


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2012)

*Sendo*


He listened to what Kai had to say and despite the sprinkling of dumbassery there was some sense that came out of his mouth, not that Sendo could judge ? he was just a dumbass farmer.

?The world government needs to be reformed first to stop corruption. An agency to weed out corruption and imprison marines that abuse their powers. Take out the Nobles and the psychopaths in charge who are ruining innocent lives. So I?ll get that sorted right? Get a policing system that actually works and fights for everyone, whilst you go ahead a keep the Yonkou in check. No big deal right?? Sendo half laughed at the statement. An undertaking of that size was nigh on impossible. Then he got to thinking, what else was he going to do? He couldn?t just go back to being a farmer and Jace, as foul as his language seemed to be enjoying his life of adventure. He just had to find his wife. He shuddered to think if she was in here, 

?Hah, so any big ideas on how to get out of these chains? Or we could try and talk the world into changing.?

The jailer came in with the food. ?Yay slop! My favourite.? He started to taunt Kaiser but thought little of it. He had a jailer come in with a delicious smelling turkey dinner and he just sat outside his cell and ate the whole thing. Sendo?s stomach growled at the thought of it. ?I?m so getting an ice cream when I get out of here.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2012)

*The Wreckers/Dasia...*
Hawkins lay hidden on a high ridge, observing the shipwrecked vessel through a spyglass. He doubted they were merely lost travelers. Only those seeking to avoid Marine detection dared brave the Straits of Lied, or the most desperate. Hawkins put aside the spyglass and closed his eyes, reaching out with his devil fruit sense. A handful of intense lights flared within the pitch black void of his minds eye, like brilliant embers, each one a different color and radiating a unique energy. He floated within the nexus of the void, like a shapeless phantom. All he had to do was reach out and touch one of the lights within his range and become one with it. 

"Interesting..." he mused. 

*"KWEH!"* came a familiar high pitched warble. 

Hawkins glared at the giant ostrich crouched beside him. Ollie was about as dumb as he looked but made up for it with his speed. "Quiet bird brain!" The bird blinked at him with its big black eyes and nuzzled his shoulder. Hawkins sighed and took a moment to consider his next move. He was a coward by nature, wasn't afraid to admit it, but also a survivor. It was the only reason why he had made it this far. Reflexively he clutched the ornate golden attached to a chain around his neck. "Well I doubt they're affiliated with those Mask Pirates," he muttered, shuddering slightly at the still fresh memory of the night those bastards stormed the base. All of his latest research had gone up in smoke thanks to them. He had been making good progress too. Suddenly the apprehension was replaced with anger. 

Ollie nodded. *"Kweh!"* 

"Yeah whatever..." Hawkins rose and patted the Ostrich on the head. "Let's go say hello to our new neighbors."  

They made a beeline for the battered ship. Hawkins slowed Ollie to a trot as they neared a group that was just departing. "Easy boy," he muttered. The ostrich warbled excitedly. Clearly he wasn't the one who needed calming. He broke to a halt before the motley group and coughed nervously. His eyes narrowed when he saw the familiar cross worn by the dark haired female. She was a looker, but had that feral and very zoan like aura he had sensed earlier with his devil fruit sense.  Hawkins chuckled to himself. He couldn't believe his luck. He reached within the collar of his shirt and pulled out the golden chaos cross, marking his kinship with the woman who he assumed was a still a Templar in good standing. "Wow you guys are certainly a sight for sore eyes. I didn't even think we had time to relay a distress call when those Mask Pirates attacked the base." 

He didn't notice their clueless faces, assuming that they were a rescue team sent by the Templar higher ups. They had been doing important work on Dasia after all. It was only natural. Hawkins nodded at the woman with the cross. "The name's James Hawkins, certified genius and scientist extraordinaire, but you can call me Jim,"   he remarked no so humbly. "Did I mention that I graduated med school when I was 16?" Hawkins finally noticed their quizzical expressions. "You _are_ the rescue team...aren't you?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2012)

*The champion of Skull Valley *​
_*Dynamo Flesh Island*_

"HYAAAHAHA!! WELCOME LADIES AND GENTLEMEN,  TONIGHT I, RURURUKOKI, WILL BE THE REFEREE FOR OUR LAST AND MOST AWESOME SHOW!!" a short and muscular man appeared out of nowhere, he started to talk in the middle of the arena surrounded by a cage, The male has an enormous smile in his face as he shows to the public his yellow and deformed teeth; a tattoo on his face, the mark of a certain organization that tends to organize this kind of events. The public roared in excitement, most of them were dressed with pretty fine clothes, most likely rich people that came to look at some bizarre espectacle.

" I ASK YOU TO BE IN SILENCE, WE DON?T WANT ANY OF THESE BEASTS TO SNAP AND GO AFTER YOU RIGHT!?"the announcer spoke, and once the noise was over he proceeded with the event." Today is a very special day, in some moments we will witness one of the most awesome fights ever!!! Today is the day were the XVI battle for the title of champion of the Skull Valley league is chosen!!!"the cheers of the public came into play once again.

"Now be ready cause our two monsters are entering the arena this very moment!!! "as he announced, from one of the tunnels which connects an underground facility filled with prisoners, an enormous and fat man appeared. He had white skin and wild long blue hair. The current champion of this dogs tournament. " And he is here!!! Our five times champion, HIKOOOOORIIIIIKOOOOOO!!!!!"

" GRRRAAAAHHH!!"an overwhelming roar came out from the throat of the huge male, intimidating and at the same time firing up te espectators.

" On the other hand, the challenger!! A rookie who costed us more than a hundred men and plenty of expensive material resources to tame. Even though I say the word rookie, he must be a well known face for many of you!! Yes my dear people, our challenger is no one but a pirate who had mor e than a hundred million bounty over his head!!! With you, the man who will literally make you burn in hell...TIGER D. RAAAAAAALLL!!!!"

From the other tunnel, the footsteps were easily heard, it took only a few moments for a team of four people to come out pulling from a chain, at the end of the metal object, a red haired young man appeared. He had sea stone shackles on his hands and feet as he was pretty much dragging his feet. His eyes were closed for the time being, it seemed more like he was sleeping. Hikoriko let out steam from his nose as he was getting ready to take on this "weakling".

*"Hey, it?s time!! "*one of the four men said as the rest took off the shackles and hit the boy on the head lightly. The eyes of the pirate opened slowly revealing a pair of ferocious golden orbs; the glare immediately intimidated the fat guy, a bad feeling running through his spine.

" WELL, WITHOUT DELAYING THE SHOW ANYMORE....FIIIIIGHT!!"

*Moments later*

Everything was in silence, the breath of the public stopped at the scene. Everything in the arena was painted blue, an intense blue color, a blue that was slowly melting apart the concrete and iron of the cage. It was hell itself, and in the middle of all the mess, the D. was standing while stepping on the unconscious body of Hikoriko who, apparently, by that time had already lost an arm and part of his left leg to the flames. Ral was smiling, his eyes were joyful but at the same time an enormous rage was depicted within his pupils.

"Too weak" is all that came out from his mouth.

" I-IT?S OVEEEER!!! W-WITH AN OUTSTANDING DEMONSTRATION OF POWER OUR NEW CHAMPION IS...TIGER D. RAAAAL!!!!!"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mio*

The Ravenbeards ship and their crew disappeared, their mission a success. They had recruited some new blood and caused enough of a stir to satisfy their insane Captain. Not only that, but one of their own had infiltrated Mariejois and the stage was set – however, having encountered the true power of an Admiral it gave pause for thought and there was a general uneasiness within the crew who had previously believed their Captain to be invincible. Though his wounds were healed the news on the grapevine was irrefutable – had it not been for some intervention Paulsgrave would be dead, along with Sabrina.

The crew remained silent, the atmosphere sullen, as the ship sailed somewhat aimlessly, though still in the vicinity of Mariejois. It wasn’t until a good twenty minutes had passed before they realised there was an old lady with a strange dark aura around her, on board in one of the Maelstroms’ many dark corners. Various crew members tried to approach her and they were sent to the side of the ship where they began to violently throw up. Her dark phoenix had just gone active and was playing havoc with the inner ear of the crew.

She cackled like an old lady and took out an apple and bit into it, “If you can get close to me, you can talk to me. Hahaha! Am I playing hard to get?” Mio was rather enjoying this. Inevitably her corrupted haki was detected by one who’s mind was equally as corrupted. 

“So Captain Paulsgrave, let’s talk about burning Mariejois to the ground.”


*SSS*

Things were getting interesting on the island, with the arrival of Black Bart, the Sirens and the captainless crews, the rescue seemed to be gathering momentum quickly. It was obvious where the meeting point would be – the closest island to Impel Down. The time was obvious too – as soon as possible. Impel down had a fearsome reputation as a prison, though in truth it was nothing more than the most hellish way to die as no-one was ever freed. 

There were friends, comrades within those walls and help came in the strangest forms. The Leader, a human who carried two swords was, despite his cool appearance of a black samurai’s outfit and shades, was loud, eccentric and loved poses.

“Who are we?!”

“Super Swordfish Squad!”

“Louder!”

“Super Swordfish Squad!”

“Pose!”

The men, women and robot all got into their customary positions and looked utterly ridiculous, though the odd formation seemed to be missing someone. The squad had landed on the island where the rescue was getting organised. 

“One of our own is in trouble! Though he left that hallowed position of left-centre-point-to-the-sky, we are still using Pose 532, after deeming it to be the absolute best one out of all 1000 of them! We are on a mission. A secret one! So secret that I cannot tell you!” 

“Uh…then how are we meant to know?” The purple Octopus fishman asked, as slow as he was deadly.

“Fine! I shall tell you in code!” the Captain said and then began to sway and dance, using his hands and legs in all sorts of positions. “Got it?!”

“Uh….”

“We have to break Jack out of Impel Down and we’re going to join some other dumbasses who are busting their people out. It’s pretty much all the folk are talking about on Fishman island – good thing no marines are there or else we’d be fucked like a hooker.” The smart mouthed mermaid quipped. She wore a black leather jacket, had piercings in many key places and continually wore a ‘fuck you’ expression.

“Suggestion: Wake up Gustav. Reason: Giants are useful. Secondary reason: He is a giant. Tertiary reason: He is a giant with a giant swordfish. Conclusion: Gustav is a giant.” The robotic voice of a large yellow robot sounded and as ever was living up to his reputation as the stupidest robot ever built. The Captain's eyes sparkled at the suggestion "Don't wake me up till I get to fight lots of stuff!" were Gustav's final words before he went to sleep.

“Yes…Yes!” the samurai got out a dial and aimed it to the sky. A loud and cheery rendition of “I’m a little teapot” came bursting out. “Now we play the game of waiting, whilst Gustav wakes up and makes his way here. Haha! This rescue will be beautiful!”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2012)

*The Ravenbeards/Mariejois...*
Sabrina skulked in the shadows, her face a mask of contempt and barely contained rage. She had thought her days of slinking through underground places like a rat were long over. The only thing that kept her from lashing out was the tantalizing promise of revenge. She was so close now. Closer then she'd ever been. 

_Once upon a time in Mariejois...
Sabrina followed Helen through the winding maze of sewer tunnels. They walked in awkward silence, the only sounds the dripping of water and the click clacking of Helen's wooden sandals upon the cold stone. Sabrina stared daggers at the back of the noblegirl's head. Though younger by nearly three years she already stood nearly a head taller then Sabrina. Suddenly she found herself hating everything about her, the annoying bounce of her ponytail, that stupid little wooden sword slung across her hip, how she walked so proudly with her head held high. What did she have to be proud of anyway? This girl was the daughter of a murderer.

Finally Helen broke the silence. "I'm sorry for what happened to your mother..." she said, "But it's your fault as well."

Sabrina narrowed her eyes at the girl. "What?!" 

"You stole from my father's vault." 

"So he blows my moms brains out and tries to have my hands chopped off as punishment?! That's not fair. Your father's a monster!" 

Helen hesitated slightly. "I know what my father is but this could all have been avoided if you had just-" 

"Look just drop it okay!" Sabrina spat. 

Eventually they reached a junction in the network. Three tunnels led off in different directions. Helen glanced at the mouth of each tunnel, silently considering. "Do you even know where you're going?" Sabrina asked sharply. Even she didn't dare trek through the tunnels. The rumor was that there were humongous bananadiles and man eating rats lurking in the sewers. Helen nodded and strode into the leftmost tunnel. "My swordmaster often makes me travel blindfolded through these tunnels. Something about learning to see without seeing. I know most of this network now like the back of my hand." 

Sabrina glared at her. "Well aren't you special." 

After what seemed like an endless series of winding turns and detours they finally emerged from a giant drainage pipe and into sunlight and clear blue sky. Sabrina blinked as she saw the great harbor in the distance. On one of those ships lay her salvation. "I guess this is goodbye," Helen said quietly, staring down at the ground. Sabrina cast one last glance at Helen and felt her feelings of hatred for the girl wash away. They had been companions since Helen could walk and talk. Once they were sisters."Come with me." 

"I can't." 

She grabbed Helen's hand. "You don't have to live under the thumb of your father anymore. There's a whole world out there waiting for us. FREEDOM! You and me, the masked bandits ride again!" For a moment Sabrina thought she had swayed her, but then Helen retracted her hand and turned away, clutching the handle of her wooden sword with a white knuckled grip. "I have responsibilities to my house. Perhaps if I can make my father understand, somehow change things..." 

Sabrina couldn't hear anymore. It was like a dagger to the heart. "Fine! Have fun being just as much of a prisoner as I was. Just remember Helen, all Nobles are my enemy now. When I come back it'll be at the head of an army!" She ran off before the tears could well in her eyes, never once looking back.

*Right now...*_
Paulsgrave and Sabrina surfaced through an old access way tunnel into what appeared to be a massive wine cellar. Sabrina's eyes flared with recognition. They were directly below Swan Manor proper. She remembered playing hide and go seek here with Helen. At the door stood a hooded Fitzroy, the old chief steward of House Swan. His hands trembled nervously, his eyes filled with the uncertainty of a man who has just made a pact with the devil. "Your timing is nothing if not impeccable," he said. "The  Lady Helen's wedding is set to begin any moment now."

Sabrina couldn't believe her ears. "Helen's getting married huh?" 

Fitzroy nodded hesitantly. "Yes, to the Lord Balthazar Montegue. All of the most important families of Mariejois have gathered for the occasion."   

"I can't believe it. Helen and the little fat boy together in holy matrimony!" Sabrina cackled. She glanced at Paulsgrave and grinned from ear to ear. All the little ducks lined neatly in a row. If this wasn't fate then she didn't know what was. "You can give the bride away, I'll be the flower girl."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2012)

*Mariejois/Helen...*
Helen stared at herself in the mirror. She wore a white flowing gown with a bridal train that extended to the end of the room. While her ladies in waiting gushed about how beautiful she looked, Helen simply wondered how practical this dress would be to fight in. Her father entered and paused at the door as he saw her. For the briefest of seconds his seemingly perpetual scowl softened into a smile. Then it was gone again, as elusive as wisp of cloud. "You look as radiant as your mother did," he said.  

"Did you force her into marriage as well?" Helen shot back. 

He remained impassive at her insult. "One day you will thank me for this." 

Helen's hand drifted past her left thigh, where a knife was a hidden. As if on cue, her father's chief of security entered, holding a black remote, equipped to jolt her with the electrical equivalent of a lightning bolt. "All the guests are seated sir. We may proceed," Neville declared in a gravelly voice. 

Her father nodded and offered his right hand to Helen. "Shall we my dear?" Helen glared at him, inwardly debating how many guards she could take out before they finally put her down. 

The music began as they entered the cathedral like chamber, an ivory room of gold large enough to seat well over a thousand. The stained glass windows glittered with the images of ancient battles and long dead noblemen. Helen's father escorted her down the center aisle, across a trail of rose petals. She scanned the sea off guests. Some she knew, most she didn't. All of the highest and mightiest of Mariejois had been invited. Even the Marines had sent a Vice Admiral she saw. That might be a problem. 

Helen frowned visibly as they approached her would be fiancee. Thankfully her face was hidden under a white veil. The Lord Balthazar Montegue stood just a shade over five feet tall with a pudgy, pockmarked face. His greasy black hair was slicked back into a idiotic looking curly cue. He stared ravenously at Helen, as if she was a four course meal. Out of the corner of her eyes Helen spotted Neville hovering in the background. She had to time her next move perfectly. 

The Bishop of the Holy Church of Saint Oda stepped forward, dressed in flowing golden robes, a golden staff in his right hand. He nodded at Helen. "Who gives this woman to be married to this man?"

Before her father could respond, Helen leaped towards Balthazar, tearing her bridal train in half. In one fluid motion she pulled the knife from under her dress and pressed it against Balthazar's neck. A collective gasp went up in the audience. Her eyes honed in on Neville as he prepared to activate the remote in his hand. Helen tore away her veil. 

"I DON'T THINK SO. YOU FRY ME AND YOU FRY HIM!" she exclaimed, spinning Balthazar around in a tight choke hold.   

*"HELEN, HOW DARE YOU?!"* boomed her father. 

Helen smiled at him bitterly. "Oh father, marriage is such an important step in a girls life. I've decided that Balthazar and I should get to know each other better first!" She slowly backed away, ignoring Balthazar's frightful squealing and protests. "If anyone takes a step closer I'll slit his throat. I SWEAR IT! I want my sword and I want a boat ready to leave now. My dear fiance and I will be leaving together!" 

Sweat dripped down Helen's forehead. She hadn't exactly thought this plan through, but it was certainly better then the alternative. Little did she know that they were about to receive several party crashers.


----------



## kluang (Oct 29, 2012)

* Grey Justice West Blue*

Fruity Island

Three marines stand before a bar. Well two actually. Jack is flirting with the mayor's daughters. All three of them. At the same time.

Behind them are the residence of this island. They've come to see how the marines will handle the situation. A fight have broke out in the bar and there are reports of a pirate crew responsible for starting the commotion. Jack walks back to the front of the bar and stand next to his captain.

"There are reports of a pirate crew in this area and they are holding up in the bar."

"So how many pirates in there?"

"Six. From this bounty they are Tongue Pirates. Their captain bounty is 300,000."

"These days they use any name for a pirate. That name isn't pirately at all. Hostages?"

"3 hostages."

Rango light up his smoke and look at the bar. He sees the pirate captain holding a  female hostage, demanding we let them go. Now that won't be right won't it. 

"Alice, confirmed the other 2 hostages location."

"1 hostage behind the counter. Another 1 at the kitchen."

"Alice you take the counter. Jack, take the kitchen. Wait for my signal."

Both of them nods. Jack quickly move to the back and Alice stay beside Rango, quietly eating her donuts.

"Hei you damn marines. Do you hear my demands you damn dog. We want-"

Before he could finish his word, Rango put a hole in his head. The smell of gunpowder fills the air.

That's the signal.

Alice jumps in smash through the window and change all 4 of her hairlocks into a fists, swirling them across the room taking down all 4 pirates before they can react.

As Rango walks in from the front door, Jack appear from the kitchen, dragging a pirate with his left hand and hugging a female hostage with his right.

"All Tongue Pirates down. Hostages rescued." 

"Call in the Marine from Dodo Island. Tell em to lock these pirates up."

"Now we shall celebrate. Right girls?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2012)

*Vergil*

The dance was brief as his grandfather noticed that it was Helen that he was dancing with, best to nip that in the bud before something too dangerous happened. The evening carried on and though Vergil’s rants were amusing, they weren’t as entertaining as his previous reactions to stimulus. There was still the novelty of physically torturing a Supernova but the pain threshold he had was much higher than any of the other slaves. Lord Englestad sighed as the party wound down and talk of Helen Swann filled the room. Indeed he would have to attend the wedding.

The days rolled on and Vergil went through an emotional revolution within himself almost everyday. One day he would be teetering on the edge of insanity, speaking about how the world needed to experience a single bad day to turn them as crazy as he was with the logic being that then he would be normal. Other days he found himself in the emotional void he was used to, using that time to hastily plan for the future before his notes turned into an incomprehensible mess. It was later he would realise that he didn’t even have a pad and pen.

The hallucinations were cumbersome. Often he would see the dead eyes of his father, other days some of the people he killed and others he would see nonsense; the wished dearly for the bright colours and mythical creatures – the others would leave him screaming.

The other slaves in the neighboring cells took pity on him but kept their distance. No-one would dare approach a noble, let alone one that was clearly insane. Vergil was alone. He spoke to the wall; he laughed to the bars  and he angrily beat the bed. He was malnourished, his body full of scars and he felt he had lost all his former strength. He had power – the power he bargained for, yet he had never felt so powerless. 

*“Dante, just because your technique is not as good as Vergil’s you can’t just give up! Belief! Strength! Courage! That’s what I’m teaching you. Go forth and conquer your weaknesses! Remember there will be dark times ahead but use it as an opportunity! As one door closes…”*

“Another opens,” Vergil finished off the memory replaying out as a hallucination in front him. His father, himself and Dante learning swordplay. Vergil picked it up quickly, Dante didn’t. He wasn’t disciplined enough. He would try one thing then try something else. “Life is a buffet dude!”, he would say. Still though his sword techniques wasn’t as good he used his weakness – his lack of discipline to try and be pretty decent at everything; from dance, to playing the guitar, to swordsmanship, acrobatics – you name it he would give it a shot. Vergil remained focussed to become the very best at one particular task, for the simple reason that it was the most logical thing to do. Only the very best at anything got to the top of the tree. However Dante became an unpredictable fighter and one that would be a match for Vergil’s mastery. There was wisdom in his father’s words.

“Perhaps I could do the same.” The lucid hallucinations were his brain trying to cope with the various stresses, but it also gave him a new avenue to explore; imagination. He visualised a sword in his hand, Yamato, and imagined the weight the feel, the sound. He swung his imaginary sword, re-doing the patterns that he had drilled into himself for so many years. He immediately felt something he had not felt in a long time – focus. He smiled broadly which turned into a laugh. He felt other emotions now; pride, confidence, victory. Vergil had taken the first step to overcoming his emotions. He was still teetering on the edge of insanity, he knew that but he would use it as a strength and not let it be a crippling weakness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2012)

*Dawn of a burning resurrection I *​
_*Dynamo Flesh Island*_

After the shocking event that left more than one person intimidated and in awe, Ral was immediately handcuffed again, his hands and feet got immobilized once more as he meekly allowed those poor fools to take him back to his cage. It?s been near of a month since the Firecrackers went their separate ways; last thing he remembers was a fight with Kent, then only hardships and him getting assaulted by a small army of fodder who, strangely, had enough resources to pull a victory over him...He was going to pay them back.

*"Walk!"*one of the men ordered as the by now completely weakened Tiger started to do as he was told. His feet dragging as he was leaving the devastated battlefield that moments ago was the place where an overwhelming beat up occurred. As he advanced through the tunnel, the red-haired pirate was able to hear the whining of people. Those were the screams of other pirates, marines or civillians that one way or another had some fighting skill and ende dup being huntd down so they would be part of this fighting league for battle dogs.

Ral?s expression was that of boredom, with those sea stone objects on him he wasn?t able to do a thing. Soon enough his orbs got fixed on a cell, there a woman kneeling on the floor whil both her wrists were tied to ropes wrapped around a pair of hooks stuck in the corners of the walls, she was being hit with a whip, maybe she tried to escape or just refused to fight, whatever the reason was, she was being punished. The battle freak young man frowned a little, even though at this point he didn?t care about the lives of strangers as he used to, he still had standards of what was acceptable and what not.

" But all of this will end soon enough..."he whispered. A mischievous grin appeared in his face for some moments as he turned his head to look at a new cage, there an enormous silhouette appeared to stuck to the wall, however once he got past the cell, a ferocious smile appeared from within the darkness of the dungeon.

" Oh yeah,  it will... "

*2 hours later - 24:00 hrs*

**Gauaooooooooo, Gauuaooooooo**

A yellow light covered the entire facility full of slaves as the noise of the alarm filled the entire tunnel system. There were troubles!!

_" Waaaah!! "_

_" Save me!! "_

*" Dammit!! This fucking monster...WHO THE HELL LET HIS SHACKLES LOOSE!!??"*the desperate voice of a male came from within the tunnels.

" Loose?? HAHAHA!! Those weren?t loose, i could have broken oot of this dirty place at any moment, just that I didn?t have a reason to...that was until now. "a voice spoke arrogantly, from within the shadows, a beastly man appeared. His height around 13 feet tall, his skin was brown and his whole body was filled with giant muscles; long dark and spiky hair, an enormous horizontal scar on his forehead and a wild grin  together with an assassin aura.



*"B-BARAKIEL HAS BROKEN OUT FROM HIS CONFINEMENT!!!!! "*the man screamed before being thrown away against a wall witha single punch. The man traveled at such speed he broke the wall he crashed against, and the next one and the next one. If he was still alive it was nothing but luck.

The muscular man kept advancing towards his destiny. Freeing _that man_ was his priority; he could enjoy crushing all those little rats later. Getting read of enemies with ease, leaving them so injured some weren?t even going to fully recover ever again, he reached the cell he was looking for. The most guarded cage, where _he_ wa sbeing held.

" I came as you wanted...new champion "Barakiel spit out as he gets close, his eyes fixed on the golden irises of the D. Without any other word, he managed to break out the chains and then took the keys for the shackles that the pirate had on him.

" Thank ya, Bara. Now...let?s burn down this place! "

Tiger D. Ral was freed from his cage. The time for the longed revenge has come!!


----------



## kluang (Oct 30, 2012)

*Grey Justice West Blue*

"Well well isnt it the Grey Justice."

Rango, Materson and Alice look at the direction the voice comes from. Commander Blue from 80th Branch Marine Base.

"Blue."

"Well, seems you guys caught the Tongue Pirates. Congratulations. You guys can do real marine works not just hounding one of your own."

Smoke lights his cigarettes and look at the commander. Jack stands next to him. He never like Blue. Both of them don't like Blue. There are something wrong with him, his character, and can't pinpoint what. And they don't like it. Its like letting an enemy inside your house.

"I'm surprised that a commander would be interested in a bunch of low bounty pirates."

Blue ignores Jack comments and walks towards Alice and extend his hand towards her chin, buts one of her hair locks slapped away his hand.

"Heh."

"Don't touch my crew, commander. Alice, Jack, let's go."

Materson glares at the commander before he and Alice follows Rango back to his ship, Relentless.

Commander Blue spits at the ground and orders his men to take the Tongue Pirates back to their ship.

4 hours later

"I hate that man."

"Oh, Jack dear, don't be like that."

"Have a drink."

Jack D. Materson is lounging at the cabin with his two girlfriends. They are the Oli twins, swordswoman from Ilusia.

He looks at his commander who is steering the ship and Alice standing next to him pointing him to their intended destination.

"Aren't you angry boss?"

"I am. But we need play it cool. There are rumors that the Commander is taking money from pirates. We need to know who and where, then you can go apeshit on him."

"I hate that word you know." sneers Jack.

Rango light his smoke and look to the distance and sees an island. 

"There. Isoko Island. Our informant is in that island, in a town call Iso."

Isoko Island is a moderate size island with only one town in it.

"There's smoke over there."

Alice took out a spyglass use it to look at the island.

"The Spandex Pirates are attacking."

"How do you know its them?"

"They are wearing spandex."

"Wow."

"How far we from the shore?"

"Around 5 kilcks."

"Steer the ship and get us to 2 klicks from shore. I'm going to get my rifle."

"Yes."

Alice took over the helm and Rango walks into his room and in minutes walks back out and climb up to the crow's nest.

"Ecchi, go and release the anchor." says Alice without even looking at him.

"I have a name you know. By the way To be the True Harem King one must embrace the ecchiness of human."

"Hentai."

"I hate that girl." mumbles Jack as he slowly gets up from his sofa and pull down the lever.

The anchor falls down and the ship is stabilize. Rango look at his target through the sniper scope and spotted 3 spandex wearing pirates pillaging the town.

"How many Spandex Pirates are there?"

"Five. Their boss bounty is at 1,600,000. They wears spandex and their color shows their job. The leader goes by Spandex Red. The Swordsman is Spandex Blue. The doctor is Spandex Yellow. The cook is Spandex Black and the sniper is Spandex Pink."

"That's interesting. Rainbow Spandex Pirates."

"Rumors says their ship can transform. And they always shout Henshin."

"Totally a bunch of weirdo."

"Well, I can see blue, green and yellow, mugging the townspeople. Blue Spandex is literally taking candy from a baby. Wow. I don't see red or pink. Gonna take them down."

"Legshot."

Three shots are fired and all three spandex pirates are down. Their left thigh has been shot and they are screaming and rolling on the ground.

"Three down."

Red and Pink Spandex comes out from a house with two sack of loot and they look horrified and confused seeing their crew mates screaming on the ground.

"Red and Pink are out. Taking them down."

Rango aims at Pink Spandex and press the trigger. The bullet went through her thigh, knocking her down. Red Spandex looks at her and then to the direction of the bullet and sees the Relentless.

"He shot from that far?"

"Bang."

The Red Spandex fell to the ground, screaming and moaning while clutching his leg.

It took the Relentless a few minutes to dock at the town's dock. Rango, Alice and Jack walks to the town while being praised by the townsfolk. Jack took out a Den den Mushi and call the marines to pick up the Spandex Pirates.

"Thank you marines, we are grateful for your assistance. If you didnt come they probably took my daughter and sell her."

"Sell a child?"

"I heard stories pirates demand children, preferably female to be handed to them. I dont know much of the detail, but its scares me."

"Dont worry ma'am. Do you know where Upin is?" ask Rango.

"He's in his bar."

Rango walks towards the bar and entered it. There he saw Upin cleaning the table. He stits on the stool and light his cigarettes.

"Tell me of this kidnapping."

"You want anything to drink?"

"Gimme a bottle of scotch."

"Yes." 

Upin return with a bottle of scotch and two glasses. 

"Rumor says, the Spandex Pirates are working with someone who call himself the King of West Blue."

"Anything to do with Blue?" ask Rango.

Upin gives him a Recording Den Den Mushi.

"He is Blue."

Rango plays the recording and he smiles. Time to take down a corrupted Marine.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 30, 2012)

Impel Down 

Level Six

Kaiser D. Winter

"Such a shame, you weren't all that strong then huh?"

"Oi you friend, if I get my hands on you!" Kai has a lot of comparisons with a dog, and barking loudly while some asshole is teasing him from behind the fence, is one of many. 

He had his hands through the bars but the shackles around his wrists made it impossible to reach far. With absence of reach and Devil Fruit powers, Kai seemed to be willing this guard to death. "Come on Color of Tits, if there was ever a time for my hidden potential to reveal itself...." He mumbled to himself, the Color of Tits being more commonly known as Haki, despite his skill with the power he knew actually little to nothing about it and the teaching he had gotten from it had made him believe it was some kind of boob magic. And he was now trying to use that boob magic to cast some spell on this taunting guard. 

It didn't seem to be working, but Kai was sure giving it his all. His face was as red as a tomato and all scrunched up.

"Don't antagonize the prisoners." 

Enter Shin Yagami

This had been the fisrst time the young marine had made it down to level six, his recovery and duties here at this temporary assignment had prevented him earlier but if he had to be honest, he also had some trouble facing his former colleague and friend turned traitor and deserter.

He shot some looks into the cells that he passed, there were a couple of big names around but no one that he had met before. Before hand he looked up Sendo's assigned cell, so it didn't take him long find the Repairman. "I figured you could use something decent to eat?" He tossed a brown paper bag inside, it contained a couple of things he had taken from the mess hall above. 

"So........Did you find your son at least?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 31, 2012)

*Darius K. Hawk*​
When ended up slinking down in the middle of his training, his head hanging in a limp fashion. It wouldn't be easy to do much more than he'd done now... and his body gave out of him, much to his regret. His injuries reopened, and blood stained his limply hanging body. Hair blocking most of an open ruby red eye, Darius contained his ragged pants, and listened in on the conversation.

Son..? 

It was time to tune out any distractions, Darius figured, as he slumped down and grimaced.. He had other things to worry about.. like surviving.


_*Impel Down Break In!*_​

"Let's do it.." Esma said, hands tensing on the battleship the mercenaries assisted her with stealing, along with Marina and her fishmen and merfolk allies. She'd prepped herself for this... but was no warrior. If she had to be honest the runaway noble was scared.. clothes flapping in a random gust.

"We'll go to the others... and help them in any way we can! Those that can't cross due to the Calm Belt can board with us and attack!"

Mercenary Avan Daystar unsheathed his sword, and let out a rippling battle cry, "Careful! They're on to us already! Warships advancing! We'll take Impel Down by storm! Attack!" 

Cannons noisily shot back and forth, the marines and the mercenaries exchanging fire. Cannon balls that nearly hit them were knocked off of course by coordinated fishman karate, water splashing upward in unison. 

Esma stood nearby as Marina swept her arms, shouting "Please don't attack! We're allies! We'll help whoever wishes to go with us cross the Calm Belt!"

"Those aren't allies! Do not let those pirates reach Impel Down! Stop them! No matter what it takes! Report to HQ! Find out how they want us to proceed! They're out to free the prisoners!" A peg legged naval officer shouted, a determined scowl on his grisly face as his men and many other ships continued to return fire.. countless cannon balls filling the sky. 

A marine ran to the den den mushi, shouting, "We're under attack! A large number of pirates are approaching Impel Down! Orders?!"


*Impel Down, Meeting with the Warden*​

"..So, you can see there's a prisoner I need to pick up. Yes. It won't be a problem then? Wonderful." Fletcher said to the Warden as the scientist headed for the door. "Come along, Coal. We'll be taking _it_ back with us."

"..." Coal silently walked, head bowed, with his body draped in black. He had one eye permanently closed, the eye within it stolen by in a cruel sparring session long before he became an experiment.. and even then, as a mere rookie, Coal was a force to be reckoned with. His cloak swept the floor as he walked, his thick neck bent, and his grim expression unchanging. _Darius... is this the path that you assumed you could chose? Moron. We're experiments. When will you understand that your life is no longer your own...?_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World Pt. II]​*​
[Wedding Crashers, Paulsgrave and Sabrina]​
[Earlier, Sewer/Maelstrom]

Their plan was quickly falling into place; the gate controls at Impel Down had been disabled by Night Raven. All three Admirals were at Marineford and the gilded city of nobility was left with a sparse force lead by an egotistical Vice Admiral. All seemed going according to plan that is until a faint darkness seeped through the open gate, a corrupted taint that was all too familiar. The sadist in Williams flared, he felt this darkness before. It was her, the woman that tied up with Mary long enough for he to escape safely with Sabrina.  ?Fan out, hide amongst the shadows.? is snarled as the man made his way to the gate that Night Raven had created.  ?Be ready to move when I return, a flare will be the signal to start the assault.? is added as he stepped through,  ?Master?? Gwenavier asks, but Williams merely waves a hand,  ?I have a date with a witch, shouldn?t take too long, come Night Raven, your with me.? ~

Williams walked the decks of the Maelstrom, as if drawn like a moth to a flame, the vile darkness this woman gave off reminded the man of himself, or maybe. Just maybe his darkness reminded her of a younger her. Down in the bowls of the ship, surrounded by sickly members of his crew Mio stood enjoying an apple waiting for him, still dressed as a much older woman than she really was. Williams? long coat rustled loudly as he threw his arms to the side. Night Raven merely stands in the background as this would be destroyer of worlds confronts a Yonkou  ?You wanted to talk; so here I am. ? ~~

[Present] 

Williams followed behind his Nightingale; she led him through the maze of sewers as if she were a blood hound. No there was something more. A remembrance as if she had walked these same narrow hallways before. A guttural instinct, one that lead her back to a hellish past that she wanted nothing more than to erase. Revenge was a close second in easing some of the pain, namely Manfredd Swann?s head on a pike, but they would cross that bridge when they reach it. There would be all those little emotions that she would get to savor in the process of a long excruciating death, her dream of revenge was so close she could taste is. Rounding another corner they reach a small almost shabby looking ladder. It looked as if it had been in disuse for many a year. But even the taint of age wouldn?t halt the gears of destiny. Williams is an agent of Chaos, and so is his ways. A pasty white hand reaches around Sabrina as she looked up to the wooden door that separated them from the upper world and a sinister grin split her lips as bone traced across the ratty ladder, covering it in a white sheen. Hell was about to spill into heaven and with the forces to be elsewhere, heaven was about to burn. 

Instead of appearing upon the outside world, the two Pirates appeared in a massive wine cellar, one that his nightingale seemed to know all too well. She had lead her rabid dog back to the house that took everything from her and Fitzroy, now draped in a dark cloak waits for them at the door to the room. Williams could smell the fear on the man as they approached him. He explained that some noblewoman was about to be wed, not that the name rang a bell to the marrow man. But his little shadow queen reacts as if she knew who this Helen was.  ?Sounds riveting.? Williams replies while walking pass the Chief Steward, pausing for just a moment he pats the man on the cheek.  ?You?re about to help usher in a new era.? Williams states with a grin while dropping the rat skull ring he had made into the man?s hands.  ?That ring will identify you as one of my own when my crew comes, it?ll keep them from skinning ya.? Williams adds as while starting to follow behind Sabrina,  ?Oh, and Fitzroy. Use the signal flare I told you to get when we crash this little party.? ~~

[Some Walking Later] 

 ?I think they started the party without us.? is lowly stated as a blood stained hand wipes a trail of crimson down the ornate heavy wooden door. That last Marine put up a little more fight then Williams thought a gnat could do, but now all that stood between the two and the nobility of the land was a set of large doors.  ?Shall we?? is asks as Williams preps the ?battering ram?.

On the other side the entire room is frozen, Helen was acting barbaric. How could one of such nobility act so lowly was beyond them. Helen?s father knew that there was no reasoning with his daughter; he had to do something to buy time for either him or Neville to act as Helen made her demands. He started to respond but the sound of splintering doors causes the whole room to collectively jump as the body of a Marine tumbles into view. His face twisted in a horrid expression of fear and pain. Some of the nobility screamed, others just stood there, the train wreck syndrome taking effect as they could not avert their eyes. Whoever killed this man was better at torture then even they. 

 ?Hope we didn?t miss anything.? Williams states loudly as he barged into the room.  ?We?re today?s entertainment!? is added with a shout as two bone spires are thrown into the neatest guards.  ?Can anyone point me in the direction of the man of the house?? ~~~

*[Trail by Fire, The Wreckers]​*​
[The Troubles on Dasia]​

Even as Van pushed the lance from his face Jackie leveled it on him again, just a bit further away so he couldn?t swat it again. And again she inwardly questioned what it was about her that attracted idiots. First was that fool Kaiser, who she heard through her sources was Captured on Sabadoy, then Wu whom seemed to be just as infatuated with her body as that pervert Kai. And now Van Slayer, a fellow who seemed to be about as bright as a ten pound box of hammers.  ?What do you mean, you heard from them?? Dianna asks, it was rare for the Templar to just openly approach people; especially people that it didn?t seem could keep a secret if their life depended on it. Van here seemed to be one of those people that would just blurt anything out at any given time. A type of person that a Templar Agent would kill if he found out that that person knew anything about the Order. Jackie?s eyes cut over the gunman, she looked for any tale tale signs that this man may be a Templar; he defiantly didn?t look the part. Not the first cross on him nor did he speak any of the identifying code.  ?They are more or less a group of people that think they can run the world better than the powers that run it now. You?re lucky that they didn?t kill you? or maybe they thought you too stupid to be a threat.? Jackie adds, she was about to cut his balls off with another remark. But she picked up the strange scent of an odd bird, and it was approaching at a high rate of speed. 

She was able to just turn to the man as he cleared his throat. Even over the over powering scent of the bird, Jackie could smell Templar over this one even before he could pull that little golden Chaos Cross out. Lowering her weapon she props a hand on her hip as she listened to the man ramble about attacks, Mask Pirates, his name and graduating medical school at 16. For a man that spoke like a genius it sure took him a second to realize that he was getting a what the hell are you talking about look from the small group. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> "You _are_ the rescue team...aren't you?"



 ?Rescue team?? Dianna asks in confusion while looking to Jackie, it took a moment for it to dawn on her that this man thought they were Templar. Seemed that Jackie called it right to keep the crosses on them.  ?I?m afraid not. We have shipwrecked, as you can see, escaping Sabadoy.? Jackie replies her hand not moving from her hip. Of course they weren?t how silly a notion, the attack after all was too sudden, and Jim was letting his hopes soar. But that still didn?t change the fact that he was in the company of fellow Templar members, they had to help or risk excommunication, or even death. Jackie had to play her cards right, they (her and her crew) were just asked back into the order and any ill move she made would reflect poorly on Sam?s invite and she wasn?t a woman to be trifled with. And then there was ?Jim? here who bore a cross that gave him a rank above hers, one of a Turcopolier. This rank was usually handed out to non-combatants. But there were always exceptions to the rules, and as a superior officer she couldn?t outright refuse helping him. 

 ?Tell me more about this attack Jim, we have some time to kill.? ~~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 31, 2012)

*[Building a Revolution]​*
[With Bart, the UC and the Revolutionaries]​

Adora and Gumiko’s hearts sank when Bart told them that he wasn’t going to directly help in the assault on Impel Down. Some promise that he made to a friend a long time ago he said. But in that note he laughed is that friend nare said a word about members of his crew. With a nod of his head he leads the small band of females, a kid, dogs and a talking box into the light of the day. 

* “Yer friends be attempting a raid as we speak. So we need to get ye into the game.”* the Yonkou says while he led them to the shore. * “And I have a means for you to do so.”** he adds turning on heel he faces the small group. From the depths of the sea, as if on some unseen cue, a large vessel breaks the surface. No, large is too small a word for what this monstrosity was. A massive city sized ship broke the waves around it as it powered toward them. 

 Skelweb 

Captained by Overbite Von Reefcrusher (D’Compose) 2nd Division Captain of the Bart Pirates
Holding Capacity, 4.5 Million people​
 “This be the help I loan ye.” Bart says, a sinister aura about him as a large gang plank causes sand to fire high into the air. From the darkness the largest fishman that Adora and Gumiko had ever seen appears. This creature was no ordinary fishman either. The Ex-Marine had never seen a species quite like him.  “Krosis Bart, these cannot be the vermin that you want to aid.” the large monster bites as he approached the much smaller Yonkou. His captain, however, didn’t seem too pleased with his remarks as he motioned for the larger brute to bend down so they could be eye to eye. That large serpentine neck bends lowering that rectangle shaped head. 

It wasn’t until Bart ripped D’s skull off that Gumiko realized what was off about this creature.  “What did I tell you about being a pain in my rudder?” Bart asks pulling D’s face to his, the fishman was well, um dead but not quite so.  “My apologies Captain, may I have my skull back?” is replied a three fingered hand held out to retrieve it.  “Aye, but no more belly aching.” Bart replies handing back D’s skull as two more figures made their way to shore. 

 “Ladies, gents, animals and talking box.” Bart states turning back to the mismatched crew.  “I give you my Second Division Commander Overbite Von Reefcrusher. His First Mate Goku Son, and their Quarter Master Samael D. Drax, they and their crew will be your way in an out of Impel Down.” is stated. All that was left to do was board, but Xifeng didn’t follow.  “I apologize Adora, but there are still things that only Bart and my Grandmother can help me solve, when the time comes I will return to the crew.” she says heaviness in her heart. ~  



*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 31, 2012)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Impel Down
> 
> Level Six
> 
> ...



"Why ever would i be antagonizing the prisoner's Shin-san? That would be wrong of me to do." The blond haired man smiled and watched as Shin walked away. "Ah, He's no longer paying attention huh? "You know Kai, I met a man before i came here... Said his name was Livio." The blond haired man whispers to the UC captain. "He's been searching for someone... But I hear he may be on his way here. Rumors and Such you know?" With a little smirk he pulled out a small key and tosses it at Kai. "So, You should probably be getting ready, You'll be going out with a bang." 

The blond haired man then walked over to Shin and the man he was speaking with. "You know Shin-san... It's against regulations for you to be down here without an escort. This could be seen as an act of treason, But i won't bother reporting it in to my superiors seeing as i was down here when you came in. But it is something to keep in mind in the future."


----------



## kluang (Oct 31, 2012)

*Grey Justice West Blue*

"My birds are singing about Saboady."

"My Den Den Mushi won't stop ringing until I told them I'm in West Blue. Even then they told me to go back to Marejois." sighs Rango

"You aint going, Rango?"

"No. Blue will face my justice first."

"You gonna get into a lot of trouble with that attitude."

"My justice, doesn't involve kissing noble ass. My justice is grey, pale and narrow. Because of the world noble's justice, they fear no one. They do whatever they want, when they want and trusting the marines to follow their whim and cover their ass. That is not justice. Not mine." explain Rango.

"As long I'm concern, your grey justice have help me and countless other pirates. You help us disappear, help us rebuild our lives."

"I only help those with sense. Not all pirates are blood thirsty monsters. Some deserve a second shot on life. With a little compensation."

"Even the Great Rango wants money."

Rango laughs it off and drinks his poison.

"You use to rob the rich and gave it to the poor. I can respect that kind of justice."

"And now some girls claiming to do the same thing. Bah. When my crew do it, we do it with finesse, style."

"You still keep up with pirates news even after retired?"ask Rango.

"Of course. My birds still sings. And you always come here looking for information. I know what you did to Remu."

Rango ponders for a while before recalling the name.

"He has connection in the World Government. So I did the next best way to deal with a rapist. Send him to that transvestite island. Still remember how threaten, then beg then cry before I catapult his ass to Momoiro Island." laughs Rango.

"So what will you do after you defeat Blue?"

"I will kill Blue. Anyone who participate in selling children must die. After that, we'll see."

"If those pirates who attack Saboady, attack Marejois, will you...?"

"No. I serve the marines and justice. Not nobles. If I enter that conflict, I will have to serve under the people who write their own justice, and I will tarnish the grey justice with red."

Rango pour in the scotch for another shot and takes it in one gulp. 

"You want them do die?"

"Yes. Because as long as Absolute Justice remains the tool of a few powerful interests, the legal interpretations will continue to be made to suit their convenience."

Rango stands up and fix his fedora.

"Thanks for the drink."

He walks out from the bar and saw, Alice comes out from the bakery with a bag of donuts. 

"More donuts?"

She just nods and points at Materson, surrounded by his female admires, feasting on free food that they gave him.

Rango looks up to the red sky. Its already dusk. 

"We sleep here tonight."

Alice nods while munching her donuts quietly.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 1, 2012)

*Sendo*

He looked at the bag in front of him and back up at Shin. 

“Hey, thanks. Yeah I found Jace. Got a mouth like…well… a pirate.” The bag rustled open in time with the clink clang of his chains. “Our old pal Knoxx let him and Gumiko go.”

There was a slight pause.

“I can’t apologise for what I did, not after seeing my son like this. I thought you’d have my back but well….I hope we don’t have to fight each other.” The contrast between them was stark now as the immaculately dressed marine with not even a hint of slump in his shoulders stood on one side of the bars; whilst the ever shaggy, seemingly shambles of a man sat hunched over on the other. 

“But if we do, no hard feelings and no regrets right?” Sendo said hating the fact that this world could pit two friends against each other. Another reason why it needed to be changed.

The other guard also came over - not one he'd seen before. Both Shin and Sendo were too absorbed in their own conversation to notice the shenanigans going on at Kai's cell.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

*Dawn of a burning resurrection II *​
_*Dynamo Flesh Island*_

*BOOOM!!!

CRASH!!!*

_" Hurry up!!! Call manager Therj!  we won?t last too much at this pace!! "_

" Those two are monsters, How were we even able to catch them!!!?? " 

It was as if war reached the underground tunnel where the dungeons for the slaves were located. People with guns and swords, some with special iron gloves were trying to stop it. Only two men, Tiger D. Ral and Barakiel Garhad, were bringing hell to one of the quarters of one of the greatest slave management organizations, Skull Valley. As they kept advancing through the hall that connected the rest of cells to Ral?s former cage, the two beasts were getting rid of men and women without thinking twice about it at the same time as they were releasing as much slaves as they could.

" Hey Bara, remember. Not killing " the red-haired pirate said as looking at his partner with a bored expression before dodging with ease a sword going for his head only to kick away the man holding the weapon. As usual he wasn?t even paying any real attention to the weaklings trying to stop him.

"Ughh...I know, I know. You?re annoying, it?s not like their lives are worth much. "the enormous man reaching 4 meters tall spoke as he slapped away another enemy." You?re soft, Ral "he spoke. In the two years and a half that Barakiel has been a prisoner, the only man capable of beating him was no other but Ral; the former champion was nothing but a fake since the muscular male was the strongets man in that place until Tiger?s arrival. 

" It?s not like I care about them dying or living but..."the young man with golden orbs started to explain as they moved" But what? Sometimes killing a few bastards make you feel better, you know? "Gahard replied, as he noticed Ral wa snot answering he wondere dif he said something wrong"Hey ra- " 

"Zzzz...Zzzz..."silence took over Barakiel, that bastard..." YOU FUCKING FLAME-HEAD DON?T SLEEP WHEN SOMEONE IS TALKING TO YOU!! "

The roar of the guy somehow managed to awake the lazy fighter."...And that is how I ate a ton of sea monster m-"*BAM!!* a hit to his head stopped his mouth."Retard... and you are gonna be the captain?"Barakiel asked, he somehow had the feeling that if he followd the D. troubles would never cease to come.

Sooner than later, the path they took lead the pair to the stadium. The arena where Ral fought a few hours ago. There a spiky haired man wearing a suit was waiting for them. A furious look in his eyes.

[sp][/sp]

Behind him two slaves; one of them was 

The other was a girl of around the same age as Ral. She had long green hair. was wearing nothing but a shirt and had shackles on her feet, hands and even on her neck, the last one having a chain that was being held by Therj.

" Boss, those two arer the ones that - "*CRACK!!!* the head of the subordinate got smashed aginst one of the sides of the cage what made that noise wa snot the hit itself but his bones getting cracked." HEHEHEH, you two pieces of shit. Do you think you can escape from this place? After all the mess you caused at my end, do you think I will let you leave here alive!!?? "he asked ferociously while laughing sarcastically" It?s a shame, you were such good fighting dogs...Oh well, I think I could get some new toys la-"

His speech was interrupted by a fireball which passed at high speed next to him. As the elegant looking man fixed his sight in front, he saw the red-haired pirate walking slowly towards him. An enormous, wild smirk in his face as his red hair was hiding his eyes, orbs that were revealed amoment later full of excitement." Stop yer little chitchat and come already, I need to pay you back for the other time. "he told to the man that a while ago captured him and Bara.

" Tch. I guess I get to play with him "Barakiel spout tot he air as he looked at the masked man.

"Pirate scum, you sure have guts to talk to me like that...I?ll make sure to fix that for you, trash."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 2, 2012)

Impel Down 

Level Six

Previously​
"Fight each other?" Shin sighed deeply. "At this point I have to admit, I'd welcome the thought...... I'm surprised your head is still attached to your neck as it is, any moment now you could be dragged off for a public execution togeth...." It was at this time the guard intruded, the not so thinly veiled threats were not appreciated but if one thing was true, it was that Shin couldn't hang around here much longer. 
"Much appreciated." He was referencing how the guard wouldn't report him, he didn't bother hiding the sarcasm or the fact the weird unprovoked and aggressive behavior was making him wonder what this guy was doing here alone.

But he had more pressing matters on his mind right now. "I will be taking my leave, Sendo best of luck to you."

Sometime later​
Kai's cell had been quiet, all but one soul here knew what he had just been given but it turned out to be fucking hard to undo your own handcuffs, even if you had a key. His wrists just wouldn't bend enough, and so far his mouth hadn't been getting the job done. 

But he was not to be the savior of the day, at least not just yet. Today someone else was going to get him out of the latest jam he had gotten himself into it and they had just arrived.

Appearing out of thin air, a small group of people manifested . Esma standing at the center of them, the blond was breathing hard but they had made it! With the adrenaline going, she managed to push herself just a bit further and she with the rest of the group broke off and started searching the cells for their friends.

"Kai!"

"Kai!"

Though he had heard her, he wasn't in a position to shout back nor did he give this woman's voice, which he did not recognize, that much attention. Bitches be shouting his name all day, errday. 

"He's over here!" Sendo shouted out, he wasn't sure what was going on but a friendly sounding voice could only be a good thing in this place, in the situation they were.

Ema raced down to the cell the older man pointed from behind the bars of his cell, picking the lock of the cell was little trouble to her but the sight that awaited her in the cell was a doozy. Kai upside down, his butt up against the cell wall and he seemed to be gnawing at either his wrists or at his shackles.

"MHmhmh." With the key in his mouth she couldn't make it out. 
"Give me that." She took the saliva coated key and used it to free his shackles.

"Whatsherface!" He gave her a big hug. "Didn't think you were this much of a fangirl, that you would come for a conjugal." She was about to yell at him that she wasn't here for that! But Kai was too quick. "I'll pleasure you later, time to get serious." 

All while this was going on Sendo was being freed from his cell, and Kai later used the key to get him out of his shackles as well. "I need a big naive dummy as a crony for my future plans, so you're with me." That whole changed the world thing brought Sendo right to the top of Kai's list. "Now, as the future Pirate King I could use some more people in my entourage....... Who should take with me." This last part seemed more like something he probably should've kept to to himself, especially the following. "I need a big tough chick who has a sabertoothed dog zoan, so that I sick her on Jackie when I run into that bitch again."

Present time​
"Agh!" Kai and Sendo landed unceremoniously on their butts inside what seemed to be a walk in closet, containing the most eyegrabbing, flamboyant and outright atrocious clothing Kai had ever seen. 

"The girl pushed herself too far, it seems." Sendo commented on Esma's unconscious form, lying a little away from them. "I wonder where the others ended up."

"Crony, grab the girl and follow me." As the natural leader that he was, he proudly led the way out of the closet, while rubbing his sore butt. 
"My ass is killing me." He shared loudly, perhaps a bit too much as he walked into a discotheque filled with ID's most fabulous prisoners. 
"Odadamn, those are some fucking ugly women!"

"Those ain't women, kid."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2012)

*Mio (on the Maelstrom)*

She rather enjoyed the disguise; whilst she was on Shabondy during the chaos a few people did try to help her out, only to be seen talking to themselves as Mio disappeared from their sights like some ghost. Little did she know that this would spark off the ?Ghost of Shabondy? stories which centred around an old lady who would eat you if you did not show kindness to her.

The apple was juicy and she felt like the witch out of Snow white; indeed she was planning to do something rather wicked. She pulled off her mask,

?Ah that?s better.? Mio looked at the mad man, first with a smile and then with a sigh, ?I have to make it clear that working with you is probably the last thing I want to do ? unfortunately the powers that be have left me with little other option.?

?I know what you wish to do. Luck seems to shine on you once again and my family appears to be rather central to it. You were lucky Dangil did not kill you that day; you were lucky that Vergil was able to delay you long enough so that Hawthorne could develop an antidote for that venom and now you are lucky because the Marines pushed me into a corner and you are the only one with enough ability and lack of sanity to undertake such a stupid idea. If you say no to the following proposition then I shall punch you through the decks of this ship and so far deep into the seabed that you would never see the light of day again.?

?I propose that we kill every noble that lives on Mariejois, with the exception of Vergil, of course. Leave him to me. Do we have an accord?? Mio didn?t outstretch her hand, not only because she knew what the answer would be but also because the only reason she would want to touch this beast was to kill him.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2012)

*Mio (on Mariejois)*

“Sound the al-“ 

“What’s goi-“

"Dropping like fl-“

One by one the guards were killed. Not beat unconscious like she would with so many others but this was murder. They were the ones that had tortured so many slaves, first Arbro, Dangil brother and her first love; now her own son, Vergil, who’s mind was unreadable with insanity thanks to their efforts. So many synapses fired all at once – it was like looking into the eye of a storm. They did this to him. The guards exploded into a fine red mist as years of rage were finally given a vent.

Mio stood at the fountain, the place hadn’t really changed aside from some new jewels placed around the side.  As a young girl she used to sit here and see how long slaves could hold their breath under water. No, she wasn’t innocent – if all you have ever believed was that these people you were harming were little more important than a spoon or a chair, then you of course would use them as you saw fit. Arbro changed that perception in her – he took everything she had to dish out with a smile and was delighted to serve. Now she put her foot on a guard as he struggled a clamoured for air. Eventually he stopped.

Her eyes scanned the area up ahead to the Swann estate. A wedding but Vergil was absent, deemed too much of a risk even with heavy shackles. They planned to break him completely and make him into a husk like Antoinette; they didn’t realise that Vergil was already broken – his brain was utterly unrecognisable.

She tore through the Englestad residence; her old home. Her black fist punching with such force that the pillars and walls came down as if the house were made of wet tissue. So many memories here; a maid would spill something and she would spend the rest of her days doing the cleaning of the house with her tongue; her father's idea. The eldest Englestad would often teach Mio on how to get the best screams out of their slaves - it was almost a contest between households. Regardless of whether she had been backed into a corner or not, this needed to be done long a go. It felt somewhat liberating as she ripped her father’s portrait and smashed the chandelier over it. 

“Hah, that felt better than I thought.” Mio said dusting off her black dress and then punching a hole through the floor and exposing the basement. In the distance she heard alarms go off. Inevitable really.

She hopped down to the basement, sending the guards to an early grave with simple bone crushing punches to the face. Mio tore off the cell door.

“You are free to go. Head to the floating ship for evacuation.” She said simply to the slaves and turned away diverting her attention to Vergil. The slaves slithered hesitantly passed her and then made a dash for it. Mio’s ship was fairly easy to spot – it was the one with the balloons and hovering close by.

The cell she looked at was nicely furnished though every bit of furniture was ruined by the occupant. There were bite marks, torn sheets and bent metal, the man responsible sat hunched in a corner. Mio was a little apprehensive – this was the first time meeting her adult son face to face but she’d been in stickier situations.

“Vergil, I’ve come to free you.” Seemed as good a way to start as any.

“You realise what you did was pointless.” Vergil motioned towards the slaves running.

“Freeing slaves? You would rather they spend the rest of their lives going through what you just did?” Mio asked puzzled by the statement.

“I don’t need to explain anything to you.” Vergil said still not getting up or even looking around at her.

“Humour me. I am technically your mother and I’d like to hear what goes on in a mind that is difficult for even me to read.”

“People are designed to hurt others. People torturing their grandchildren, sons killing their fathers, mothers leaving their sons – not even the so called unconditional love of a family is immune to this. Life is torture; it gives you hope – to strive for happiness, but is ultimately unattainable, for humans are ever ambitious and greed is what rules them. Even here amongst the Kings of the world, they were not satisfied, playing one-upmanship with each other, pursuing that gold dust that is happiness, only for it to slip through their fingers.”

“My you have become very good with your words. You are completely wrong but at least you put it well.” Mio said leaning against the bars. She hid her deep concern for her boy well; clearly he had gone crazy and not the harmless sit in the cell drooling crazy but the dangerous version. He truly believed this – that life was nothing but pain and suffering. Merely talking to him wasn’t about to change anything but she couldn’t just let it go either, “Vergil, happiness is all around you if only you let it in. Dante for example is a…”

“Dante is an idiot.” The mere mention of his name made him turn around to his mother. Seeing the ice blue eyes close up really drove it home just how heartless he had become.

“One that has defeated you more times than you have won against him. I’d be lying if I said that I think he’s perfect. I agree, he is an idiot but one like your father. A kind, gentle idiot who has the ability to make even the hardest of hearts melt with his unwavering optimism. Unfortunately Vergil, you have taken after me. Bitter and twisted after seeing what life has to offer but also ignoring the colour in life as our eyes are too accustomed to the darkness.” Mio paused, “I know why you killed him; your father. I’m not going to pretend that I forgive you but given your condition, I understand that at the time you believed it to be the most logical course of action. I’m so sorry you could never feel Dangil’s warmth and love. Perhaps one day when you’re not so twisted you will remember your father for the man he was.”

Vergil walked away from her and seemed to be lost in thought, before he broke his own silence. Again, his mind was impossible to read – a hurricane of synapses that just didn’t make any sense. In Mio’s eyes he should be headbutting the ground whilst singing a song, and yet there he stood with nothing more than an occasional twitch in his right arm and left side of his mouth. “And why are you helping me today when you never cared before?”

“Whether you want to believe it or not, I always cared for you and I always will – that is the curse of parenthood. Even as you killed him, Dangil still loved you. As to why I’m helping you; you’ve been in trouble before but this is beyond your comprehension. The Ravenbeards are going to kill every last noble with my help. Their tyranny will end by easily the most tyrannical pirates out in the sea, barring That yonkou. I help you now as a way to do my duty at least once as a mother. After this, you are on your own.”

The bars from his cell disappeared and the chains were broken to pieces. 

“Your sword should be in the armory. Try not to let it overwhelm you – now that you can feel, the true power of that sword will awaken.” Mio said stepping away. “I do ask one favour though. If you are to kill my father, then make it slow. You understand now how I can’t be too angry at you for stealing away my husband – because I am sending my son off to steal my mothers love. Our family is really quite the fucking train wreck.” The marines would be on the island. The alarm had been ringing for quite some time and the path of destruction would lead the marines straight to Mio – she would be the distraction so that they could  Perhaps an Admiral though they wouldn’t stay for long, not with what was happening near a certain prison.


*Vergil*

The conversation with his mother had been relatively unproductive. Happiness was merely an illusion of light to lead you further into the darkness. Everyone was better off dead rather than to suffer through this was his mission. To rid the world of misery so that he could be happy. People were the cause of misery, so therefore kill all the people. It was simple logic – he could feel emotions now but that didn’t mean he was illogical. If anything he felt cleansed now; he had a goal, a purpose. Quite the undertaking but from  this position he felt anything was possible. 

The sword was as his mother said it would be. Respectfully to took it and immediately felt his feeling of respect amplify. Then his feeling of surprise, to the point where he gasped.

He dropped the sword. This was like when he first felt the emotion. The sword seemed to boost one’s spirit. Vergil took in a deep breath and braced himself as he knelt down to take Yamato by the hilt. Again his heart rate accelerated and the swordsman found it within himself, not to contain the feeling like so many other swordsmen had tried but to embrace the full force of it. It started from his gut and then rose up like a volcano as he screamed and lashed the sword out, testing its true power.

He looked up at the giant mansion and nodded as he understood. Quickly he moved, jumping through the gap Mio had left and ran out the building as the whole house screamed as the creaks and groans turned to shattering and collapsing. Vergil ran out the door as the entire mansion crashed to the ground and the white haired man continued on at great speed with a smile on his face.

He made it just in time to see Williams and Sabrina interrupt the wedding and to block the one large exit the nobles may have used to escape. “Captain Williams, Sabrina, apologies for my tardiness. Glad I didn’t miss anything.”


----------



## kluang (Nov 3, 2012)

*Orga Impel Down Level Six*

It's been years since his arms and legs are free. He stands before Sendo and bow.

"I am grateful to you. As promise, I will join you revolution."

Sendo smiles pat's Orga's shoulder. Orga returns to his cell and grab his precious Tone Dial and keep it in his pocket.

He close his eyes, began moving his arms and feet, his haki have increase over the years and his movement is faster then before. Using those heavyweight cuffs as a training tool is a smart idea indeed.

"I suggest we free everyone. Even Mad Jaxx over there."

"You mean the guy that just told me a load of crap about a short, fat red plumber who saves a princess while riding a dinosaur?"

"Yes."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 3, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*​
Darius didn't expect HER of all people to come to their rescue. Seriously? She couldn't help but notice the terrible shape he was in. "Oh my gosh.. what'd they do to you..?" She asked, a worried look in her eyes.

"...Nothing, I'm fine." Darius lied, as he emerged into as much light as level 6 offered.. which quite honestly wasn't much at all. It showed that it looked as if he'd practically been destroyed from the insides out, blisters and open sores on his body that still hadn't healed everywhere. 

Hair in his eyes, he felt too weak to move much, but hid it surprisingly well. She looked as if she didn't want to abandon him, but he pushed Esma on to free the others.

When the warp happened Darius ended up crashing into a snowy area on level 5. Landing face first in snow.. the swordsman muttered something indecipherable, and jerked his face out of the icy cushion, struggling to not faint now. The coldness mixed with his extreme fatigue was beginning to wear on him.

Looking around he spotted wolves gathering. "..Damn you..." He muttered, panting. Before he could react Darius was tackled, wolves biting into him fiercely, nearly crushing his bones. His back hit the snow, and he clenched his teeth.

This was it... was he going to die... like this... that frigid coldness seeped into him, as if chilling his soul. The fangs biting into his soul increased the anger boiling in his core. If only... _You're weak, little brother._ If only... "Focus, stupid!" If only...!!!

His many failures came out.. and with a look of inhuman determination in his burning red eyes Darius screamed, *"I WON'T FUCKING DIE HERE...!"*

Blanketed in snow... the wolves suddenly looked dizzy... before collapsing beside him in the snow. There he lay... succumbing to the darkness at last.. even as loud ground shaking footsteps were heard as the monstrous snow men stomped towards him. He lay there, defenseless, unaware of the sudden peril.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2012)

*The Wreckers...*


Chaos Theory said:


> “Rescue team?” Dianna asks in confusion while looking to Jackie, it took a moment for it to dawn on her that this man thought they were Templar. Seemed that Jackie called it right to keep the crosses on them.  “I’m afraid not. We have shipwrecked, as you can see, escaping Sabadoy.” Jackie replies her hand not moving from her hip. Of course they weren’t how silly a notion, the attack after all was too sudden, and Jim was letting his hopes soar. But that still didn’t change the fact that he was in the company of fellow Templar members, they had to help or risk excommunication, or even death. Jackie had to play her cards right, they (her and her crew) were just asked back into the order and any ill move she made would reflect poorly on Sam’s invite and she wasn’t a woman to be trifled with. And then there was ‘Jim’ here who bore a cross that gave him a rank above hers, one of a Turcopolier. This rank was usually handed out to non-combatants. But there were always exceptions to the rules, and as a superior officer she couldn’t outright refuse helping him.
> 
> “Tell me more about this attack Jim, we have some time to kill.” ~~~~



Of course they weren't the rescue team. That would've been too easy. Hawkins shook his head and regarded them doubtfully. The Mask Pirates were a tough bunch. He had barely made it out in one piece. Hawkins thought of the other researchers left behind at the base. Their well being was his responsibility. They were counting on him. 

He glanced at Jackie. "They attacked the base without warning. We're just a bunch of scientists, not warriors. What the hell were we supposed to do?"  

...

_"Ready Dr. Hawkins," declared a red headed female scientist.   

Hawkins peered closely into the sealed chamber. A ruby red serpent with no eyes slithered back and forth menacingly, its movements nearly hypnotizing. With liquid speed it struck at him. He didn't flinch as the snake bounced off the tempered glass and hissed angrily, baring fangs that dripped with smoking venom. "The Alabasta Red Emperor Cobra. Amazing creature. It possesses no sight and all its other senses are extremely underdeveloped. Yet it's one of the top predators of the desert."  He glanced at his assistant and nodded. "Proceed Audrey."  She flicked a switch on the control panel. Red gas seeped into the chamber, shrouding the cobra within a dense mist. Hawkins checked his stopwatch. After a minute he gave the all clear and waited until the gas was completely vented. The serpent remained still, craning its head back and forth as if confused. Hawkins tapped the side of the glass. The cobra flinched in response and hissed.  

"Insert the bait." 

A small trap door opened. Hawkins watched as a snow white mouse was thrust inside. The rodent scurried to the opposite side of the chamber when it caught sight of the cobra, trembling meekly as it curled itself into a furry ball. Amazingly the cobra didn't seem to take notice, slithering past the mouse several times. 

Hawkins and Audrey exchanged smiles. "Observation haki has been neutralized."  

Suddenly the emergency alarms blared. The room filled with whirring red lights. A panicked voice on the loud speaker could be heard for an instant but was cut off by thunderous gunshots. Hawkins grabbed Audrey's hand and raced for the door. "Let's go!" 

..._ 

Hawkins grimaced as he finished relaying the story, how a crew of pirates led by a man called Obidiah Staine had stormed the base and taken everyone captive. "I wasn't strong enough to protect my people," he said through gritted teeth. He didn't reveal how he ran and hid inside a broom closet while his assistant and so many more were taken. In the end he simply grabbed up his whip and bag then escaped through a side gate when the coast was clear.  

He nodded at the Templar girl and her friends. "But I'm hoping you lot are."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
The flare went up from Swann Manor, streaking like a red comet  over the holy city. Those deemed unimportant enough to have been invited assumed it to be nothing more then the start of the rumored fireworks display Lord Swann had planned for his daughters wedding. To an entirely different sort, however, the flare was a signal to run wild. Soon the streets would run red with blood.  

Lord Manfredd Swann spun about as the doors blew off their hinges and the devil incarnate and his mistress entered. Even that halfbreed whelp, Vergil, was with them. Ordinarily a fly like Paulsgrave would've escaped his notice, but the pirate captain's exploits on Samothraki had drawn his attention. It had been Manfredd's demands for swift retribution which had indirectly resulted in the failed "Doomsday Virus" engineered to eliminate Paulsgrave. 

"The Butcher of South Blue," he spat. 

Paulsgrave grinned at his old nickname. "My ambitions have grown beyond that little sea." 

Manfredd pointed at Sabrina. "And you, daughter of a whore slave. I should have ended you along with your mother." 

*"REMAIN CALM!"* Manfredd's voice boomed across the chamber. *"THESE PITIFUL GNATS CANNOT HARM US!"* Unlike most of his pampered brethren he was a man accustomed to war, had personally conquered several islands during his youth. Sadly this did little to calm the guests as they began scrambling every which way in a panic like chickens with their heads cut off. Sabrina blew him a kiss. His face twisted with rage. Suddenly her body disappeared, replaced by that of a shadowy doppelganger. Her laugh echoed from behind him. He turned, eyes widening at the flicker of steel whirling at the side of his face.  Neville appeared in an instant, deflecting Sabrina's dagger with his right forearm. The dagger tore through his sleeve but ricocheted off his tekkai and haki hardened skin. With a spinning kick he sent Sabrina sliding backwards on her feet and into a row of nobles. She broke to a halt, screaming like a feral beast denied its kill. In her madness she grabbed the nearest noblemen and twisted his neck around like a noodle. 

*"PROTECT LORD SWANN!"* Neville declared, rallying the household knights within the chamber around the beleaguered nobleman. He reached within his black suit jacket and pulled out a steel truncheon. Arcs of electricity rippled up and down the steel rod. Other nobles scrambled towards the makeshift ring of protection but it was clear who paid Neville's bills as he backed them away with a wave of his truncheon. 

"My sword!" Manfredd shouted. 

Two of his knights handed him a diamond studded scabbard, containing a massive broadsword. Manfredd gripped the golden handle and pulled out the nearly six foot long crimson steel blade. _Heartsbane_ was the ancestral sword of House Swann, forged thousands of years ago from the heart of a fallen star and tempered within the flaming heart of a dragon. It was to be a wedding gift to his son in law. Now it was his last defense. 

_With Helen..._ 
"Sabrina...?"  

Helen stood there transfixed, as a ghost from her past emerged through the blasted double doors. It was as if she was ten again. She glared at the man monster standing beside Sabrina. His aura was black and malignant. Sabrina attacked her father with sudden ferocity. Words from a lifetime ago echoed through her mind...

_'All nobles are my enemy now. When I come back it'll be at the head of an army!'_ 

It was the stink of urine that snapped Helen out of her shock induced paralysis. She looked down at Balthazar in disgust as he lost control of his bladder, screaming bloody murder. Helen flung him away, sending him crashing into the first row. Sabrina prepared to attack her father again. Helen slipped her knife into her leg garter and made a beeline towards her old friend, exploding off the ground. She tackled Sabrina to the floor, pinning her arms down. Helen was surprised at her strength. Sabrina stared at her wild eyed, gnashing her teeth like a wild dog. 

"Dammit Brina get a hold of yourself. It's me, Helen!" Helen screamed. 

Sabrina's eyes seemed to clear of their blood rage. She smiled at Helen and cackled madly with laughter. "Helen? You mean that spoiled little bitch who thought her shit didn't smell? She's dead to me." Helen gasped as thick shadowy tendrils snaked around her throat from behind and lifted her into the air. Sabrina rose to her feet and whirled her dagger in an X shape over Helen's heart. "You sit tight while I take care of dear little daddy. Then we'll have ourselves a little girl talk."


----------



## kluang (Nov 4, 2012)

*Grey Justice Near Marejois*

I can't believe it. Lord Swann issued a pardon for Commander Blue's crime. And declared immunity on him.

When Upin came to my inn bearing the news, I can't believe my ear. I call the Marine Headquarters and they confirmed it. Blue is as innocent as a newborn baby says Admiral Asuka.

Blue have terrorize West Blue for years, with extortion, slave trading and murder. I will not let him get away with it. My justice wont allow it.

I look on my ship and sees Materson practicing with the Oli twins. He said he wont let his captain go into a suicide mission alone. Alice sits next to me, focusing on her navigation duties. For a quiet, withdrawn girl, her tenacity and loyalty impresses me. 

"Red Line is sighted. Will arrive in Mariejois in 1 hour."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 4, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World Pt. III]​*​
[The Doom Star, Wormwood]​
[Earlier, Maelstrom]

Williams’ eyes cut to the Yonkou his head turning a bit to the side. Surprisingly, considering the insanity that is thought to plague the man, a look of weary suspicion crossed his twisted features. Just what was this woman’s game? Is the question that ran through Paulsgrave’s mind while a hand ran though his dreads. But Williams was a man of many flaws so he was game to ally himself with this woman, if just only to see the Holy City burn. Though in his mind luck had nothing to do with his current situation, oh no. Williams didn’t believe in luck. Luck was too prone to the whims of interpretation, no him still breathing air was a sick joke. One crated by fate, see destruction came in cycles and it had been far too long since the world descended into a little anarchy and Williams felt that he, or a life that he had marred would be the catalyst to this decent into the true heart of darkness. 

That doubting look slowly faded from Williams’ lips as he turned from the woman, though Vergil never talked of his family the way this woman held herself and spoke told him that she was the swordsman’s mother.  “I’ll leave the kid to you then.” is replied while he tuned on a heel. He had no qualm with mommy and son getting a little to know each other time as family is its own curse. ~

[Present] 

The most read tome in the world spoke of a red star that is to signal the apocalypse, the end of days. The red star is called, by the book, Wormwood. And while a flare is far from a celestial sign, there will be those precious survivors that will believe that this red light that shown so brightly before the great massacre is the one spoken of. The coming months and years in the fallout of this day may prove them right. 

[A Stately Noble Manor] 

A servant of the home falls down the winding path to the slave’s keep. The small mass of humanity and fish kind huddle tighter together. Their master was exceptionally cruel, and they had heard that he was deemed unimportant enough to be invited to the Wedding of Helen Swann, known for killing even the paid servants of his home they feared that he was about to punish them as well. But the thin framed woman in heavy armor was a sight they had never seen before, though they still clung to one another for what little protection it offered as the lady surveyed the large room. It didn’t offer her much for what she intended to do, stone didn’t burn that well and the large sectioned cell didn’t offer that much tender either.  “Bring down all the furniture!” is shouted as she turned back to the stairs. The master’s favorite arm chair was the first thing to tumble down the stairs, followed by the most grotesque embodiment of unlife they had ever seen. The man was once a Marine, but now his skin barely clung to his face while bone jutted from his body in almost armor like fashion and his cloths were bathed in fresh blood.  “Start piling it in the center of the room.” the woman orders as one of the few living Pirates made his way down with a plush ottoman. 

 “Now to you.” the woman states coldly, her steely glare turning to the salves as she started to walk their way. A large iron key is produced and tapped against the large door.  “So, is there anyone in there that wants to live?” she asks, though the way it was put brought the question, what was the catch. “Y-yes ma’am.” A slender fishman states, he was huddled at the front of the group andwas thin and underfed, he looked weak even amongst the other slaves.  “Well, my Captain is currently taking applicants, though we have very few open spots on the crew.” the words were like a hammer, but what could it really mean, she wouldn’t leave them to starve, right? Gwenavire pushes her face to the bars,  “Who here is willing to set the fire and kill their friends?” the question echoes this was a nightmare even as more furniture is piled into the center of the room. All these people had were one another, how could she suggest such a horror? But the meek fishman saw the writing on the wall. He pulled himself free of the group. ‘Sebastian?’ a few worried voices asked, “Y-you want one of us to do what?” is asked and those few that thought he was going to betray calmed. 

 “To save yourself at their expense.” is simply replied while she pulled her face from the bars, that key jangling just in front of the lock. “Fine, I’ll do it.” Sebastian states which causes the rest of the slaves to go into an uproar. The barrels of rifles quickly quell the outburst forcing the slaves to the back of the cage.  “Come then.” is stated as the door is opened just long enough for the fishman to exit. A can of gas and a torch is handed to him,  “Light your freedom.” ~  

This was playing out all over Mariejois as the Ravenbeard Pirates led by Steelshanks, Duncan and others sack the city, have their way with the citizens, and take all they can as the Holy City started to slowly burn. Far in the distance the Relentless sails toward the Red Line and the Holy City, they are an hour out and on personal business to find a Commander Blue. But by the time they will be able to reach Mariejois. All they’ll be greeted with is the ash of a once gilded city. 

[At the Wedding]

Williams turns his gaze to Vergil as he blocked the only viable exit. Seemed that mommy dearest seemed fit to let her son live.  “I” he is cut off while he tried to speak, a sword was driven into his black heart. Williams turns his attention back to his front, his gaze is meet by the sharp eyes of Vice Admiral Desmond Lynx.  “Well, well you’ll be quite the feather in my hat.” is stated as he twist the sword in place. Williams’ body trembles violently in response.  “I have to thank you first though.” the Marine states in a hushed tone  “You and your whore are the reason I got promoted to Vice Admiral.” is added with some glee as he ripped the thin saber from the Pirate.  “Now to go collect the girl before that body guard can claim that glory.” he muses as he turns and starts to walk away. A firm grip on his shoulder forces him to stop,  “I have no qualm with you Vergil.” he shot thinking that the former pirate turned salve was trying to stop him. But turning he walks firmly into Williams grasp.  “Do you know what I am?” is asked in oppose to who he was, the traumatic scar on his chest closing 

 ‘Shit’ Desmond gasps as he is lifted from his feet, the fucking reports held some truth.  “I got an idea; let’s try a little social experiment shall we.” is hissed with vile intent as he turned around to the wall. Vergil quickly dispatches the two Captains that come to Lynx’s aid as he is slammed into the wall. Solid bone restraints lock the Vice Admiral in place.  “Madness is a lot like gravity.” is stated as he pointed to Helen being strung up with shadowy tendrils  “All you gotta do is give a lil push. See if you can keep yourself Marine as you watch your career fall apart.” is added with a soft whisper as Williams started to walk toward the front of the large room. “Please, Mercy!” a slender Noblewoman asks while throwing herself at Williams’ feet. He had to admit that seeing one of ‘dragon’s blood’ groveling at lowly pirate’s feet was amusing.  “Sure, why not.” A three foot bone spike fires up from the ground impelling the woman through her stomach and her eyes flash with the pain of betrayal.   “Compared to what I could have done, death is highly merciful.” he whispers while gently caressing her face.

Williams is only broken from his torture of the woman by a killer intent that wanted to rival even his, Sabrina was done toying with Helen, and was fixing to leave the daughter and take on the father again. But Neville’s intentions were made clear as Sabrina started to make her move. Neville was quick, but Williams was quick in his own right. The blow that was meant for the shadow queen is instead caught by Paulsgrave. A thunderous cackle of electricity cuts through the tense air as the voltage coursed over Williams’ body though the Pirate refused to go down, in fact a smile crept across his lips as he pulled the baton like weapon to the side. Behind his glasses Neville’s eyes narrow. That was enough electricity knock a seaking out. This may pose a small hiccup. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 4, 2012)

*[Trail By Fire, Wreckers]​*​
[Raid on the Templar Compound]​ 

Jackie scratches her head as Jim finished his story. Truth be told she knew very little of Obadiah or his Mask pirates aside from the fact that he was one of the Pirates that was supposedly on Sabaody at the same time she and Kai was.  “Dianna, do you know anything about these Mask Pirates?” is asked, but the woman in glasses merely shakes her head, information on those deemed ‘Supernova’ was scarce. The government did a good job keeping detailed reports from being too wide spread and since Tobias fell off the Radar months ago they had little Intel coming in.  “They wear mask, hence their name.” she replies. The answer just annoyed Jackie though as it did little to help their current predicament.  “Dianna, Wu you’re with me and James. Van” Jackie’s voice trailed as she spoke the gunman’s name. She was hopping that she wasn’t going to regret this.  “Take point and keep a low profile.” is stated  “Alright Mr. Hawkins, point the way.” 

[Some Time Later] 

Jackie lay on her stomach on a small formation of rocks that overlooked the compound. A set of binoculars pulled to her face as she scanned the walls. Van had proven to be an excellent point more so than she thought he would, but now they were about to assault a fortified structure held by the enemy. A undertaking made all the more difficult in the fact that the building was held by a very dangerous adversary.  “I see two guards posted at the gate, and none on patrol.” is whispered as the binoculars are pulled from her face. Something seemed off though; she couldn’t get a feel for how many were in the compound itself. Sure she wasn’t adept with her CoO, but still she should get something.  Dianna?” is asked.  “I know Jackie, something is off. I can’t sense inside the building.” is replied as if she knew what Jackie was thinking. That meant they were going in blind.  “Alright, let’s see if we can get in without too much of a commotion. Draw ‘em out Dianna.”

The order didn’t have a second to settle as the blonde was gone in an instant. Far below she now walks up to the gate. The goons, one in a rabbit mask and the other in a rat mask, take the bait and take a step from the protective arc of the wall. Jackie waves to fingers at the distance and Van opens up in rapid succession. Two mists of blood confirm the kills as the guards crumple to the ground.  “Alright, let’s go.” but before the rest of the crew could catch up with Dianna a long siren echoes, the jig was up as it were. In the meantime at Van’s location an arrow just misses the marksman as he rolled to the side. But he wasn’t clear of Danger just yet. Two small beeps blare from the Arrowhead before it detonates in spectacular fashion. Dana Starr had engaged her mark. 

Below Dianna weaves through rifle fire, the racket wakes a sleeping half giant though. Ty enforcer of the Mask pirate pulls himself up a large finger pushing the jester mask back so he could rub the sleep from his eyes.  “Well this is going swimmingly, guess were doing this in the typical fashion.”,  “We’re not called the Wreckers for no reason.” Wu exclaims as Jackie pressed a button on the golden bracelet she wore. From behind a rumble can be heard, Grim was launching from the wrecked Oerba, moments later the large robot lands with a rumble close to Dianna,  “Come on Hawkins, this is our chance, Wu.” the words barely have the time to register when Jim feels a cast iron grip take his wrist, then his body feels light. The thunderous crash that rocked the building’s main entrance is just a low audible thud as he felt himself being dragged along. The next thing the scientist knows he is in the main lobby of the building Wu to his left and Jackie in front of him.  “Alright, which way?” is asked and Jim points down the west hallway as a small figure walks their way with a hammer much too big for it propped on its shoulder. 

Walking pass Jackie and ignoring Jim the cloaked figure walks right up to Wu,  “Now you’re my type of woman!” he exclaims. Jackie gives Wu the you can have this one look as she and Jim start down the hall. The effects the research that the Templar were doing with the minerals of the island were stronger in the facility , but that did little to stop her from pushing the faces of Mask pirates through the heavy walls as they walked along and soon they were upon some truly heavy doors, behind them Obadiah, Blake and Jim’s fellow researchers. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Neville cursed under his breath as Paulsgrave took nearly a million volts of electricity without even flinching. His nose wrinkled at the smell of burnt flesh wafting off the pirate. He was getting too old for this shit. 30 years with CP9 would've been enough for anyone, on top of that another 15 serving as Lord Swann's right hand man. He waved his free hand towards Lord Swann, never once taking his eyes off of Paulsgrave. To do so would be a deadly mistake.   "I suggest you run my lord. I'll hold this monster back for as long as I can,"  he said in a calm voice. He had no delusions of fighting to the death here. Somewhere in the South Blue was a quaint little island with his name all over it, and a fat bank account that would last him the rest of his days. 

Lord Swann stabbed _Heartsbane_ into the marble floor in a fury. Spiderweb cracks radiated across the highly polished marble. *"Swann's do not run!"* he boomed proudly. The household knights rallied around the high lord, forming a protective circle, two score deep. 

Neville figured as much. Those stubborn Swann's. Sabrina's mad laugh descended into their midst as she recklessly attacked Lord Swann's knights. There was nothing Neville could do about that. The bone man was his top priority. He pointed the business end of his steel truncheon at Paulsgrave. "So you killed JJ Welser eh? He was an old friend of mine." 

Paulsgrave grinned at the delicious memory of impaling the old caretaker and protector of the LeSwann family.   Neville didn't begrudge the pirate for it. Vengeance was an emotion reserved for children and rank amateurs. Business was business. They were all killers in this game and knew what the stakes were. He made the first move, sending a rankyaku wave with a spin of his leg. Paulsgrave blinked out of the way with soru, a rokushiki technique. Surprise, surprise. Neville kept track of the pirates rapid fire footfalls, analyzing his movements. Then he used his own soru to intercept Paulsgrave mid-motion. The pirate froze as the heel of Neville's steel capped boot nearly collided with his face, barely ducking at the last second. The air pressure from the kick shattered the wall behind them.   

"Your soru is passable but amateurish," Neville declared, spinning about Paulsgrave without missing a beat. Suddenly his body exploded into  dozens of lifelike afterimages, moving with such blinding speed that he himself became invisible. It was a variation of soru he invented back when he had no gray in his hair and men still called him "Speed Demon". 

Neville coated his steel truncheon with haki, making it twice as hard as steel. He stabbed at the pirate from countless angles, a blinding storm of steel and electrical arcs. The force of each blow was equivalent to a full powered shigan, capable of shattering even Paulsgrave's impressive bone defenses. He hoped the electrical surge would be more effective if it pierced the pirates internal organs. 

*...*

Helen fought for air as the shadow creature's inky black tendrils tightened about her throat. Her kicks phased harmlessly through the shadows murky form. Even haki didn't work. Her thoughts became fuzzy and she began to black out. Suddenly she remembered her knife. _The knife!_

_You idiot!_ 

She reached beneath the folds of her torn wedding dress, pulling the knife free from her leg garter. The shadow noticed her movement and sent a clawed hand at her, incredibly fast. She was faster. With a whirling downward slash she sliced the black tendrils to pieces and bisected the creature in half. Helen landed into a crouching position, taking a deep breath of sweet air. The shadow hissed in fury as it reformed. Helen was struck in that moment at how much the creature resembled Sabrina. It was like staring at her silhouette. Shadow Sabrina (she didn't know what else to call this thing) leapt onto all fours like a jungle cat and lunged at her. Helen grit her teeth as she sprung from her crouched position like a coiled viper. All she had was a knife, but a blade was still a blade no matter how small it was.    

She spun about in mid air like a corkscrew, pumping her arms with compact muscle. *"Phoenix Twister!"* 

A whirling vortex of air slashes engulfed Shadow Sabrina, slicing the creature into twisting ribbons and scattering the pieces about the chamber. The vortex quickly dissipated, robbed of its full potency thanks to her little pigsticker of a weapon. Helen hoped it would be enough to keep the creature incapacitated for a little while. She doubted it, however.

In a second she took stock of the situation. Neville was busy with the man monster who seemed to be Sabrina's comrade. She hoped they'd kill each other, but that was too good to be true. Sabrina was attacking her father's knights, trying to break through their lines to get at him. Helen caught sight of the glimmering crimson steel in her father's hands..._Heartsbane_. _My Heartsbane_. She sprinted towards them, intent on reclaiming what was rightfully hers. After that she'd just have to improvise and hope her old friend didn't kill her.


----------



## kluang (Nov 4, 2012)

*Tony K. Zokique Mariejois...*

"Good heaven, golden plated coffee machine!!!!"

Unlike his teammates, Tony is not that interested in burning and pillaging the city, he's more interested in what kind of coffee the nobles drink. And stealing expensive coffee machine.

"Hey you woman."

"Yes." the servant trembles as she looks at Tony.

"Why are you trembling? Oh yeah, I got this from a guard." Tony toss her a prison key. 
"Go free yourself and your family and whatever. Before that..."

"Yes?"

"What kind of coffee this noble drinks?"

"Alabasta Coffee. Specially roasted."

"Alabasta Coffee. Thanks. Get out. Leave this place." says Tony and the servant woman bow and runs out of the kitchen. 

He's whistling happily as he makes his first Alabasta Coffee using the golden coffee machine and he taste it.

"What are you doing commoner!!!!!"

Tony turns around and sees a pair of nobles looking at him with anger and confusion in their eyes.

"The true measure of a man is in the amount of coffee he drinks. That?s what I always say."

"Wha-" an arrow enters the noble skulls before he could finish his word. Tony smiles at the other noble and slowly reaching his arrow and aiming at the trembling man. He release the arrow and the noble's fat body slumps on the floor.

He slung his bow and continuing drinking his coffee while walking and watching the carnage around him.


----------



## kluang (Nov 6, 2012)

*Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*

Esma teleported them here. Somehow. 

Freezing Hell. This level is so cold that not only do the prisoners kept here either freeze to death or lose pieces of their flesh from severe frostbite, but the food given to them is frozen to the level of being virtually inedible.

Jean looks at William who is literally shaking because of the cold. 

"Surround yourself with haki. It will gives you a certain level of protection against the cold."

The visibility is very low, they can barely see what in front of them. The trio moves slowly as their movement is impaired by the thickness of the snow. They haven't loose their element of surprise. Thanks to the bitter cold, the Den Den Mushi do not function in this level, thus cutting off both contact and surveillance, except on the locations localized around the entrances that connects Level 5 to the previous and next levels.

They need to find the prisoners and led a riot from down to up. The biggest escape riot in history.

"The things we have to worry here is the cold, the wolves, the snowmen, the yetis and killer penguins."

"Killer Penguins?"

"The wolves are from level two and transferred here due to their savages but before that, the penguins roam this level."

"So now they fight for dominance?"

Orga shakes his head. "Not anymore. The Savage Snowmen tame the wolves. Now the penguins are the hunted. As food source. That doesn't mean the penguins wont attack strangers who roam here."

"Orga. Kai." whispers Jean.

Orga and Kai nods. They also sense the presence of others near them, predators with strong killing intent, concealed from view slowly approach them.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 6, 2012)

*B L Y T H E .*
chapter I​
"You must be from further up north." a thick hoarse voice told him from behind. Blythe was standing down by the dock looking out over the ocean, the wind from the south was blowing warmer here than back home. "What's your name?" the voice asked him, just the sound of the voice was annoying as hell and as Blythe turned, he could see why. The plump short man behind him with icing stuck in his greasy red beard could only be the source of such a disastrous voice. "Your jacket. A tad too large for this weather is it not?" the man pursued Blythe. Not really the moment when he wanted to be approached, there was never a moment when he wanted that. If he ever did socialise, he was the one who started the conversation after all. "I guess." Blythe answered cold and quickly to make the fat fuck understand he didn't want this to go further.

The man just stood still nodding, probably trying to come up with a new question to ask. He didn't see it at first glance, but the bloke was wearing a marine uniform, the greasy beard was so long it was hard to see. Not that Blythe looked very long, the guy was far from attractive. "I can't help but noticing your fine uniform, soldier. How about you? What are you doing down here at the docks?" Blythe asked right before the man was about to spit out some more uninteresting small talk. A broad smile from ear to ear grew slowly as the man answered. "I'm off duty, so I'm just taking a walk, see the surroundings. Again." the man put his unclean hand on Blythes shoulder. "How about we take a drink together, huh? You're young, you're alone and you need to lighten up, I'll remove that grim look from your face. How about it, you'll join me?"

"Sure." Blythe answered with no changes in his expression. _And after, I'll gut you like the animal you are. I'll fucking remove that vocal cord of yours, rip out your fucking eyes so you can take a good look at the unclean pathetic loser you are. Bloody hell, wash yourself already, comb that fucking beard!_ Blythe screamed on the inside, that man was going to end up dead, or at least mutilated by morning. Blythe just couldn't help but smile and giggle, until he glanced in the soldiers direction again. That man was done for.

The two started to head towards the center of town, no talking, just strictly walking in one direction. As they came closer towards the city, Blythe spotted a couple of brats playing soccer, would have been perfect torture victims. Children were the best in that area, they screamed when you weren't even touching them. And their blood, it had a sweeter taste than adults. They had a different scent when they were scared too, but that might just be the imagination. Blythe had already found his victim, he had some regret in taking such a bum, but he couldn't wait to cut him open. The man abruptly stopped. "Here it is, they've got the best beer around here. I've checked. My name is Jonathan by the way, what's yours?"

"I don't know if I trust you enough to give such information away." Blythe giggled._ And I have not yet made the decision on whether to kill you or make you wish I had done so._
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

*Mariejois/The Ravenbeards...*
Dr. Niles Hawthorne strolled through the bloodstained corridors of the Mariejois Science Division, hands in his pockets, whistling to himself. Every once in a while he heard screams but they soon came few and far between. He paused before a pile of mangled bodies in bloodstained lab coats, taking a moment to peer closely at each face. Some he recognized from the old days. "Why hello there," he muttered, brushing away the blood matted hair from a woman's face. She stared outwards in eternal horror. Her throat was torn out, indicating a quick death. Hawthorne was suddenly struck by a vivid memory of debating the nature of devil fruit theory with this woman and that pompous amateur James Hawkins. She had been nice to him, he remembered, unlike most of the others. It was enough to almost make him regret her death, almost. 

Hawthorne stood as he heard the plodding footsteps moving in his direction. The zombified corpse of Pazzo D. Morte rounded the corner, dragging a handful of bodies across the floor. Hawthorne regarded the hulking brute silently. While this one lacked the original's predatory cunning and intelligence, all the legendary strength of that madman still remained. Hawthorne reflexively hiked his cracked spectacles over the bridge of his nose. "Did you find Dr. Volk?" he asked. 

The zombie shook his head back and forth slowly then raised the handful of corpses in its grip as if in consolation. Hawthorne rolled his eyes. "So you killed some worthless lab techs. Congratulations you fat sod." Pazzo regarded him dumbly, not even registering the insult. Had he been alive he probably would've taken Hawthorne's head off for the remark. Hawthorne waved dismissively at the bodies. "Throw them away. They are irrelevant. Volk was the only one who mattered." He had been hoping to get his hands on the infamous head of World Government Science, his former mentor, but alas it was not to be. Hawthorne had a score to settle with him and many others.  Still, there were untold prizes to be had here and so little time to gather it all. He checked his watch. No doubt Paulsgrave and Sabrina would soon be done with their bloody massacre. He headed towards Volk's personal research wing. 

"Once I have taken all the data we will burn this entire compound to the ground. Leave nothing but ashes..."  

Pazzo grunted something unintelligible. He tossed the bodies onto the growing pile and shuffled after Hawthorne.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World Pt. III]​*​
[The Devil Vs the Apprentice]​
[Paulsgrave Vs Neville ]

Williams snarls, he never liked being on the defensive. It reminded him of his powerlessness when he was much younger. When he watched his stepfather murder both his stepsister and stepmother in a drunken fit. Yet here he was, forced on the defensive by a volley of steel and electricity. Even being grazed hurt, that thunderous crack of electricity arching from his flesh and licking at the air with a forked tongue. But Williams didn’t howl or holler, he was slowly getting angrier. A flurry of precision point shots come from the left raining like a shotgun blast. It was all the mad pirate could do to put in place a bone laden defense, though it is broken as if it were made of glass. But in that moment the pirate glances the real Neville. For the first time since the Ex- CP9 agent started his counter Williams had a feel for where the real man was. This did little for Williams if he couldn’t capitalize on the fact, here comes another shotgun volley this time from the right. 

It was time to make a sacrifice play, Williams rolls his body, but willfully falls short of the full dodge. Two of the powerful Shigan like strikes destroys his defenses and dig deeply into his left arm. The mad pirate grits his teeth as the muscles tense into a paralytic state, the pain was horrendous but brought that giddily high and Williams took a step back, his right hand reaching for the simmering wound that Neville just inflicted. Like with seastone, Haki imbued attacks healed slower than normal and Williams’ tainted blood seeped pass his pasty white skin and Neville sees an opening in the back step. Even though he was wary that it was a trap, he was confident that his edge in speed would be his saving grace. There it was, the real man again, Williams had grown accustom to the body guards tremendous speed, he saw the phantoms leap in and around the man as he made a B-line for the killing stroke, he wouldn’t let such a petty notion stand. No way was the Butcher of the South Blue going to die here. 

The crunch of bone cuts even above the chaos of Sabrina’s attack on Manfredd’s knights, Helen had wished for both to kill one another in passing. But now it seemed that Neville had landed the fatal blow. Pulses of electricity coursed over Williams’ body and a thick smoke poured from his twisted and opened mouth. His steel truncheon was buried deep in Williams’ chest just left of the heart, but there was something off. All Neville felt was the initial crunch, and the body didn’t spasm. Behind his glasses Neville’s eyes open in realization, his truncheon tears through Williams’ body and in the next instant as he regained his footing the monster’s head explodes to dust with a chain sinking into the debris that is left as the body too crumbles away. There wasn’t a chance for catching his breath Williams wouldn’t allow it, another serrated hook fired in his direction. Instinctively he dashes to the left and while deflecting it he tries to catch a glimpse of the pirate. But as the chain coiled away from him like a denied snake his Color of Observation tingles, from above!? Rolling away Williams plants his weapon deep into the marble floor turning the vast majority in an ever growing crater to a fine grey powder. 

Spinning his truncheon Neville stares a hole through Williams, had this pirate played him this entire fight? A grin snaked its way across the Pirate’s features and he pulls a cigar from his tattered long coat,  “Hope you don’t think it’s me.” is stated, Williams didn’t mind a small breather. Neville’s expression never changes, but he knew what the pirate was talking about. ‘It’s not me’ Williams was telling him that he, Neville, was slowing down. The realization that Williams wasn’t hiding some great hidden speed sickened Neville; he wasn’t as spry as he used to be.  “We both know how this ends old man, why don’t you run off. You’re not going to change the fact that your master is going to die painfully this day.” is stated behind a strong waft of tobacco as the pirate stood. His chains rattled as his body drug them,  “It’s not often I offer reprieve, but if you want to be loyal to a man that wouldn’t share the sentiment then I have no qualm stripping your bones from your flesh. But unlike your friend Mr. Welser, you’ll get to watch your lord die before I allow you to.” 

Neville knew this was no idle threat as he watched Williams pace back and forth,  “Well, shall we? I’ve been dying to try this new trick I thought up.” Williams says with a serpent grin, below his arms another pair of skeletal hands sprout and pushes outward. The Pirate had literally grown himself two more arms on which his weapons too formed. Neville gritted his teeth; he was getting too old for this.

Across the ever crumbling expanse Gwen sat, an ever growing grin crossing her lips. Her family was invited to this wedding a couple days or so back, and at first she was going to make them decline the offer. But as her eyes cut toward her cowering parents she knew it would have been a bad idea to turn down the invite of the Swann family. They could make or break nobility. She simply didn’t want to risk her cushy life. Even if she didn’t like it, the life of a slave would have been worse. Now she was glad she had drug her useless family here, any who dared to spit in the face of nobility and slaughter them may be the ticket she was looking for. But how would she go about making her intentions clear and not be killed by them in the process? ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2012)

*[Task Force Infinite Justice/Revolutionaries]​*​
[The Brute and the Bandage Man]​
[One Week Ago] 

Setsuka sat at the corner of Kenneth’s bed; it had been a day or so since they had arrived here at Impel down. Cece was being chewed a new one Via Den Visual Com for the actions of Sendo, the desertion of Gumiko and the fact they couldn’t stop the massacre of the Nobility that died that Oda Damned day. Word later came down that she, Cece, was stripped of her title of Vice Admiral and that they, the TFIJ, would stick around Impel Down as added guards until Sendo and Kaiser D. Winter was retrieved for execution, they said it would likely be just over a week. She silently cursed herself, she allowed Cece to come under this scrutiny because she couldn’t see the volatile intentions brewing within Sendo. She sighs heavily as her attention turned to Kenneth, she couldn’t even help him against that monster, and she didn’t know how they expected him to help guard this place as he laid so close to death’s door.

[Two Days Later] 

One of the guards spies Setsuka as she made her way back to the makeshift infirmary and he turns to Doc as he sipped some tea. “You know she’s been down here every day since they arrived.” He states, but Doc merely shrugged his shoulders and adjusted the buttons on his new uniform, he had taken the jailor up on his offer.  “I’m on break, sides. She feels responsible for what transpired within that crew.” is replied as he turned the small cup over, not a single drop was left and he sighed after a shaking it. “How you figure that?” is asked as Doc puts the cup down.  “Just call it a hunch; it’s the way she holds herself when she walks, the way her body moves when she speaks to the ‘doctor’. She is ridden with guilt.” he adds pulling his arms behind his back stretching.  “I warned her too.” he adds with a quick snip, “What’d you say?” the guard asks as Doc stands,  “My break is over, I gotta go.” is replied as he quickly walked away. “Freak” the guard sighs, his attention slowly turns to Setsuka as she talked with the man in charge of Kenneth’s health. 

[Two Days After That] 

 “What do you mean you’re not sure what more you can do for him?!” her voice bellowed through the small office as and the man in a lab coat coward in front of her. “I don’t know what you’re expecting Miss, his wound is healing, but he has a multitude of infections. Paulsgrave’s bone was covered in all sorts of nasty bacteria.” He whimpers. “My practice being here is little more than a formality, I don’t have the equipment to battle this type of infection.” is added; even at times Setsuaka saw the depravity of the World Government for what it was.  “Do you at least know his chances?” is asked as she turned from him. “Well, that depends on him, only he can pull himself through this and he’s been in a coma for almost five days. So his chances, Miss, aren’t good.” Is replied, but that answer that would normally be bad news for most sparked hope within Setsuka, she knew what to do. Allowing her arms to drop to the side she quickly starts to move. “It’s unwise to go in there, it’s a ‘clean room’!” is shouted, but she ignored the Doctor. 

Stopping she now stood over Kenneth, rearing back a hand she slaps the piss out of him,  “Listen *here* you told me I was to be your queen. But now I’m looking at a man too weak to wake up, some king you’d make.” her words were angry and full of bitter, but she desperately hoped they would work. And at first it seemed her hunch was wrong, Kenneth just lay with no changes. But under his eyelids his eyes slowly start to move and his low pulse starts to rise, * “Jus’ ah wee bit longer ma’ had ah laong nite.”* is grunted as the large man rolled over.  “Idiot” ~

[Present Day, Level 5] 

Kenneth sat in the center of the Frozen Hell in a throne of bone. In seven short hours he had made this wasteland an extension of his northern home, and he more or less ruled it with an iron fist. Ice clung to his beard, but even without using Haki to shield his body Kenneth wasn’t affected by the harsh cold. In fact he was right at home. * “Ready tae hunt Fenrir?”* the barbarian asks snatching his large ax from its resting place. Finrir was the largest of the wild wolf that still remained untamed in this frozen waste, he tamed the monstrous creature with a single punch. The large beast merely yawns as it stretches allowing the large penguin skull it was crewing own to roll away. What kind of question was that to ask it thought as it looked to Kenneth, of course it was ready to hunt; it was always ready to hunt. 

[Level Four] 

Doc sat by a prisoner bound to a rack, his curved butterfly knife lay on the man’s bare chest and he read a newspaper.  “Looks like they are still looking for the Ravenbeards.” the white haired man tells the bound man who only looks back to him with a panicked look. “J-just get it over with you f-freak!” the man shouts as he tries to move his body. But Doc merely chuckles while turning the page.  “I’ve started already.” is laughed, but the man didn’t understand and he continued to try and escape his bounds. In the distance two more guards paused their stabbing and beating and dipping long enough to exchange glances and a word or two. “What’s he doing, I haven’t seen him use that knife yet.” One asks, but the other shakes his head, “Have you seen that guy work? That guy is going to break soon. I’ve seen him reduce the meanest sons of bitches down here to cowering piles of shit by doing that kind of stuff. Then he sets in with that pig sticker… it’s not pretty” ~


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Across the ever crumbling expanse Gwen sat, an ever growing grin crossing her lips. Her family was invited to this wedding a couple days or so back, and at first she was going to make them decline the offer. But as her eyes cut toward her cowering parents she knew it would have been a bad idea to turn down the invite of the Swann family. They could make or break nobility. She simply didn?t want to risk her cushy life. Even if she didn?t like it, the life of a slave would have been worse. Now she was glad she had drug her useless family here, any who dared to spit in the face of nobility and slaughter them may be the ticket she was looking for. But how would she go about making her intentions clear and not be killed by them in the process? ~




*Gwen Eames*

Blood.
Gwen's ever growing grin grew greater as each and every drop of blood was spilled. Gorgeous, crimson blood; in some cases a more vile black hue. She had managed to remain well hidden from the carnage of the mighty Ravenbeards, but with each bloodspill, her lust for pain only grew. Large, bloody, self inflicted wounds up and down her hands throbbed in sweet, sweet agony, yet not nearly enough. She wanted more. More control. More blood. MORE!

It took all she had not to go crazy with pleasure. Like a cockroach, scampering in the sewers, she crouched down and carefully surveyed the area. Sabrina was fending off some knights, the _lucky_ girl Helen trying her best defending against what looked like a Sabrina silhouette, and the main man Williams, while being utterly dominated by the old man Neville, threw out insults and threats like Neville was just another lowlife. Oh, how she loved that.

Her eyes then settled on a pool of blood, which she knew belonged to the evil captain. Getting up, she walks determinedly straight towards the pool of blood. Making sure none of the Ravenbeards sees her, she takes out a glass vial and begins scooping up all the blood she can, getting a quick taste as well, making her body tingle and her tongue twirl around her lips seductively. "Tastes like milk~"

With the damned man's blood in storage, another quick glance around and she is on the move again, heading for another blood-pool. This one was clearer, yet not as much as usual. Must be Sabrina's. Filling another vial and adding it to her growing collection, she confidently walk back to where her parents are shaking in fear. One of the knights glances her way, but other then that quick stare, he fail to notice her at all. Looking at her mother and father, she leans close and whispers "Shall we begin the fun?" and removes a piece of parchment from her bag, as well as a simple glass vial with blood. Wetting the tip of her raven's feather, she dips it into the vial and begins scribbling.

Dear old Neville, 
bastard of the Swanns, 
throw away thy thruncheon.

Looking at the old man, she watches his shocked expression as he unwillingly throw away his own weapon.


----------



## kluang (Nov 7, 2012)

*Tony K. Zokique Mariejois...*

He got his haul. A golden covered coffee machine, a diamond plated coffee machine, two jars of Alabasta Coffee, three jars of Northern Ice Coffee and four of the Kuja Island Coffee.

He walks happily towards his Captain battle location, avoiding the fallen debris with ease and helping the slaves escape. He knows how hard the slave lives is and killing them isnt helping anyone or serve any purpose.

His owl circling on top of him informing him on the battle progress. And soon he arrives and jumps on top of a balcony looking down and sees Gwen tasting blood and writing in one.

"Are you a witch?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Neville eyed Paulsgrave's multi-limbed form, calculating his odds of victory in a split second. Neville hated to admit it but the son of a bitch was right. Already he could feel the burning within his leg muscles as they built up excess lactic acid. He was definitely getting slower. In that moment he couldn't help but chuckle even as the odds slowly turned against him. Oh the arrogance of youth. 

...

_37 years ago...
"You're done old man," Neville declared. 

The former chief of CP9 lay on the ground, battered and bloodied. He spat a tooth into the air, wiping his mouth with the black of his gloved hand. "You've learned well boy." 

"Obviously. I was trained by the best."

Around them stood the other CP9 agents, waiting to see what would happen next. Would the old man go out gracefully? The bloodied chief stood back up and waved on Neville. "I'm going out the way I came into this world," he growled at Neville. "Do me and Cipher Pol proud." 

"It was an honor serving with you sir." Neville didn't hesitate as he moved in for the kill. 

16 years ago...
"You're done old man," exclaimed the cocky agent.

Neville stared up at the young punk who was about replace him as chief of CP9. The irony of the situation wasn't lost on him. He rose to his feet and calmly dusted his rumpled suit jacket. Around them stood a new generation of CP9 agents, much more ruthless and wild then his own generation had been. He suddenly felt very old. 

"So how are we going to do this?" asked the younger man. 

Neville returned his truncheon within the fold of his jacket. "I leave this world the way I entered it. Good luck kid."  He turned about and walked the other way. A thought occurred to him then. He paused and glanced over his shoulder at the newly minted Chief of CP9, already being congratulated by his comrades. "Give my regards to the next young punk," he said. 

"What?"  

Neville smiled and strode away. _

...

Neville glanced at Lord Swan then at Paulsgrave. He made his choice in that moment. "I'm not the sort to just throw away my life so casually." he said in a gruff voice and stood aside. His time as a protector of the nobles was done. It was as simple as that. Suddenly his body was overtaken by an incredible force. It was as if he had become an unwilling puppet. Neville watched in amazement as he tossed away his own truncheon. 

"Hmm?"

Instantly he honed in on the source of the effect with his power of observation. Much to his surprise it was a young lady. A mischievous looking creature if there ever was one. "Little girls shouldn't play with fire," he said, breaking her control with his haki of armament, using it as an invisible armor around his body. It gave him the second of control he needed to correct her manners. He spun his right leg around. A sizzling arc of electricity flared around his steel capped boot, generating an electrified rankyaku wave which flew at the girl.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
A protective circle of knights in gold armor stood between Sabrina and Lord Swann. The high lord glared at her as if she was an ant, crimson steel sword held high in the air like a rallying symbol. 

"Finish her!" he boomed. 

Sabrina dove at the knights with cold purpose, brandishing a pair of serrated daggers. Two knights thrust their spears at her. She slid across the smooth marble floor, under the spear points, and nimbly sliced away their shadows. With a deep exhalation she swallowed the black silhouettes, writhing in ecstasy as she felt the surge of renewed strength course through her veins. And not just their strength but their fighting skill and experience as well. A third knight attacked, then another. Two more shadows for the taking as she sliced open their throats in a whirr of steel and crimson. 

The knights began to back away slowly in unison, eyes wide and fearful. Even Lord Swann hesitated slightly, for the first time betraying a hint of fear. Though it was for only a split second Sabrina fed on the fear and charged forward. *"Raven Swarm!"* she cried. A flock of shadow ravens melted from her body, fragments of the shadows she had taken and dominated. The ravens swarmed the knights from all directions. From within the black cloud she could hear Lord Swann shouting curses as he slashed at the ravens, only to see them reform again. Sabrina dove headlong into the swarm, melting like a phantom through the blackness and making a beeline for the beleaguered nobleman. _So close_, she thought with exhilaration, _SO CLOSE!_ Suddenly a flash of crimson erupted within the darkness. Sabrina dove away as her ravens were incinerated by a surge of flame and cutting wind. The energy quickly dissipated. Sabrina looked up and cursed as she stared point blank at the business end of a flaming broadsword. Helen towered over her, green eyes reflecting the rippling flames running up and down the crimson steel of her blade. 

Lord Swann lay on the floor, eyes wide. "Helen..." 

"I'm not doing this for you father," Helen shot back. She narrowed her eyes at Sabrina. "I don't want to hurt you Brina, but if you continue down this path I can't promise what will happen."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2012)

*Gwen Eames
*
She had seen it coming. Several lines of text had already been written down by the time the old man focused his attention on her. Two empty vials lay broken on the marble floor, and standing in front of her, two knights trying desperately to rid themselves of her control. To no avail.

The electrified attacks seared into them like a hot knife on butter, dropping them lifeless to the ground. "Very good old man, but you need to do better then that. I have lived here all my life, and I have more then just a few people under my control." While speaking, she had already begun scribbling down more, a small crowd of puppet knights surrounding her, creating a protective wall. Half a dozen also begin closing in on Neville, swords at the ready.

"You walk around, protecting and adoring people that couldn't care less about you or anyone else." With a twirl of her fingers, she finishes another line if text, making half of the knights advancing on Neville go into a mindless rage. "Disgusting."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 7, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World]​*​
[The Ravenbeards]​
The lit cigar bit firmly between Williams’ teeth swivels down, a scowl etched across his face. He was expecting a fight from the old man. But it seemed that wisdom was one thing that Neville possessed in spades. That is how they say; the cookies crumble, but then a curiosity. The Ex-CP9 agent tensed as he stood aside and his weapon is tossed to the floor. The rattle of bone chain clank nosily in the air as Williams placed a hooked sword on his shoulder while he discarded the two spare arms he had created. He watched as this old dog shook some invisible effect and pin point the aggressor in less time than it took Williams to realize who he was attacking. The attack was electrified and cut through the air like a buzz saw. Williams anticipated the path of the attack and quickly leads it to its target. A young girl that didn’t seem all that surprised that she was attacked. Two knights, well against their will, safe guard the child and are torn asunder by the masterful rankyaku.

The girl babbled about living here all her life, and having more puppets then just those two. She was brash and a bit immature, but Williams saw a shade of himself in her, if he was incline to believe he was ever that green. A sneer curled his lips as she wrote more lines of text which causes a half dozen knights to act. She seemed to be some sort of fruit user as well and whatever that ability was it had these men completely in enthralled. Williams usually approved of any carnage that helped his plan, but he had given this man his word that he could walk away, and he wasn’t going to allow anything to step on that offer. He was mad, but he had principles to a degree. In a blur of motion the chained hook is tossed with tremendous force. The three feral knights are wrapped around the neck with the bone chains, and in their surprise they fight against the monster of a man which also allows Neville to act and as Williams pulls the bones from the men he had trapped the ex-agent takes down with little effort the last three knights that Gwen had rallied. 

Williams casts Gwen a look, and then turns his attention back to Neville. Picking up his truncheon he makes his way to him.  “What is there to say, maybe I’ll be as wise as you when this plays out against me.” is stated while the weapon is placed in Neville’s hand; a skeletal ring also rolls beside the grip of the weapon. In his own way Williams was showing respect to the man.  “For my crew’s protection, when they see it they’ll leave you be.” is added as he, Williams, starts to turn toward Gwen. He was going to have a friendly conversation. But as his head craned he glimpses his nightingale being floored by that blonde haired noble she had strung up earlier, and the tip of a very dangerous weapon being leveled on her. This didn’t settle to well with Paulsgrave as he vanished in a Soru.

It was in an instant, but Helen caught that malicious killer intent as it just started to rain down upon her. She doesn’t even have a chance to look up and she on pure survival impulse leaps back. Her polished green eyes reflect the three jagged blades attached to Williams’ knuckles and the strands of golden hair that slowly floated around her as he fell in slow motion. Helen’s world froze just a second as her gaze fixed on Williams blood stained eyes. What she saw there may affect her for the rest of her life, but there was no time to ponder that now as reality crashed back down around her. She lands just slightly off balanced, not her fault, as the marble floor they stood shakes violently.  “I don’t share the same sentiment.” Williams bellows while he stands.  “So, how do you want to die?” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2012)

*Impel Down/Level 5 - Frozen Hell...*


Ranma Saotome said:


> *Darius K Hawk*​
> Darius didn't expect HER of all people to come to their rescue. Seriously? She couldn't help but notice the terrible shape he was in. "Oh my gosh.. what'd they do to you..?" She asked, a worried look in her eyes.
> 
> "...Nothing, I'm fine." Darius lied, as he emerged into as much light as level 6 offered.. which quite honestly wasn't much at all. It showed that it looked as if he'd practically been destroyed from the insides out, blisters and open sores on his body that still hadn't healed everywhere.
> ...



Fontus suddenly found himself buried waist deep in snow. Just like that. One moment he had been in his cell in Level 6, observing the antics of the newcomers. Then in the blink of an eye he was in another hell, this one frozen. The cold was indescribable, even more frigid then Hoarfrost Island. He didn't think that was possible. Fontus dragged himself out of the snow and took stock of his environment, a blanket of white for as far as the eye could see. It took him a moment to adjust to the vastness of it all. Months in a tiny cell had conditioned him to concrete walls and steel bars. 

First thing was first, he reached within his inner core, speeding up the blood flow to his outer extremities. He was a master of Fishman Kenjutsu and blood after all was just another form of water. The sudden warmth allowed him to focus. It wouldn't last long however. He needed to move fast. The howling of wolves drew his attention. They weren't far and they were hunting something or someone. He followed the noise. Suddenly he felt a burst of powerful haki. He recognized the power of that aura. It was Kings Haki. Fontus doubled his stride, gliding over the snow, his webbed feet barely leaving an  imprint. He came upon a young man, heavily injured. Around him lay a pack of unconscious wolves. All of this was just secondary at the moment as he saw two humongous looking snowmen approach the boy. They were even bigger then he was, covered by thick hides of snow white fur. One carried what appeared to be a giant bone, hefting it over his shoulder like a club.

Fontus leaped between the snowmen and the boy. "Back off," he growled, baring rows of steel sharp sharks teeth. In a former life he would have brutally attacked them without question, ripping them limb from limb. The snowmen exchanged glances. The one with the club suddenly swung at him. Fontus caught the club with both webbed hands, the impact causing him to slide backwards several inches. The snowman grunted in surprise as Fontus held him back. The other snowman lunged at him. Fontus somersaulted over them, landing behind the club wielding snowman. He grabbed up a palmful of snow, extracting the moisture from within the icy mix. It wasn't much, but would do. With a swing of his arm he let fly a hail of bullet shaped water droplets. 

*"Shark Water Bullets!" * 

The droplets froze in the air as he had expected, becoming icy daggers.  Blood splattered the club wielding snowman's glossy white fur. Before the second could lunge at him again, Fontus drilled him on the stomach with a two fisted punch. The force of the impact sent the snowman flying backwards into a gnarled tree. Suddenly he felt movement from behind. Fontus spun about and heard a potent impact. His eyes widened as he saw a third snowman plop face first. He was even more shocked to see the injured boy standing on shaky legs behind the fallen snowman. 

"Thank you..." Fontus said. It seemed like the only appropriate thing to say. 

The boy muttered something unintelligible in response before collapsing to the snow. Fontus peered over him and examined his wounds. The wolves had done a number on him, not to mention something even far worse. He thought of Bloody Mary in that moment. Fontus grabbed a patch of snow and pressed it against the boys bite wound. His mother had been a skilled healer on Fishman Island. What he knew was just barely enough to staunch the flow of blood and warm him up just a bit. Fontus grabbed him by the shoulder and supported him to standing position. 

"We're too exposed out here my friend. We need to keep moving," he said. The guards would be looking for them soon no doubt. Already he could smell more wolves and something even worse on the wind.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 7, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*

*The journey of two swordsmen*​
His breathing was shaky, but his body... better. His throat was dry, and thus, his voice hoarse. Despite that, Darius attempted a second,"Thank you.." Normally he could endure on his own. Rise from any punishment, stand, and continue on. His phenomenal raw strength was second only to his incredible endurance. Even then.. Darius could see how far the world was. He had to grow, significantly, or flicker off into the wayside like a leaf cast into some oceanic storm.

Beneath his boots snow crunched, up to his waist, and the weary swordsman stared ahead. He wondered about this one. A fishman. The extreme prejudice they faced often filled Darius with a deep rooted respect for them. Now, of course, his opinion of them heightened by a large margin. This was prison, and death or betrayal should be common.. and yet this perfect stranger showed him mercy. Darius walked without complaining, the best he could do to not bring further shame upon himself.

As they marched on he did his best to not falter. His body was cold, but he had done something to keep him warm. That, combined with the healing, was enough to keep him conscious.. and moving. His naturally high recuperation would be enough to keep him going outside of that. "Darius... Darius K. Hawk..."

He hadn't mastered any art resembling sensing, outside of that odd sixth sense that any highly trained fighter held. Still he knew he was in danger.. and he needed something.. anything resembling a blade.. if he was going to be anything greater than a nuisance. 

Steamy little breaths escaping him, Darius forced himself to focus enough to think clearly through the bleak situation. They needed to find a way to the next floor. Knowing that and accomplishing it, unfortunately, was two entirely different things. He continued marching through the torturous blizzard, though the waist snow making it difficult to do so. "Is there.. a way out of here..? I have.. two other people... I have to find.. no matter... what..."

He could see something in the distance, coming straight for them. One of the guards..? He couldn't be sure. Darius now scowled.. figuring he should've known that they couldn't have made it out so quietly. No matter.. he bowed his head, catching his breath and centering himself for a moment, before looking up with furrowed 'brows. 

A random figure was riding towards them on a sleigh. He was a slightly pudgy male dressed much like a correctional officer. Corpus D Nick. His sleigh was being pulled along by a pack of wolves, with the one leading the pack having a shiny red nose. "Oho ho ho~" laughed the jolly man, but there was a hint of something sinister beneath the surface.

"What... the hell...?" Darius muttered, an eyebrow quirked. "Ridiculous... fucking... clown!" He said between pants. "Get outta the fucking way..!"

"Sorry..." said the obese correctional officer as he hopped down, before lunging high into the air. Moments later he landed deep into the snow.. with his ivory gloved hands curling into tightly balled fists. "...but you won't be making it out of here alive!" 

Along with Corpus, more of the giant lumbering snow men approached, as the wolves growled menacingly and prepared for their great rotund master to give any sort of signal to strike.




*Fletcher Shawshank*​
"What in the fuck is he?!" One of the prisoners wailed. Escape seemed so impossible.. and yet... The tall figure in the black cloak opened his mouth, and they were hit with what could only be described as a massive horizontally blasting cyclone of whirling sharp metal. Men flew backwards, having nowhere to run or hide as they were repeatedly cut by the streaming metallic blast.

"...This is unfortunate, he's already escaped.. though it shouldn't be too difficult locating him. I suspect he's yet to awaken it." Fletcher said, while walking his way through a barrage of enemy attacks. The plain, homely looking man appeared more like a father than some sort of deadly marine. It was that very boring visage and unimpressive physique that added to the doom of many unsuspecting pirates.

"Hm..?" Fletcher muttered as one of the level six escapees charged him. "I'm _not_ going back! Fuck you guys!" He blurted, a crazed look on his face, his tongue wagging freely as if he were a wild dog sealed within the confines of a dirty human body. Fletcher would've felt sympathy, had he not been a marine.. and if he wasn't a man of science. Some things simply had to be done... "...Hm, an unimpressive specimen. Just another worthless bag of flesh. I'm sure the Warden will be able to come up with a decent excuse for you... disappearing."

The prisoner appeared baffled as he neared the mustached murderer. Fletcher's hand rose just as the man redirected his attack.. a spinning kick aimed for the scientist's back was casually blocked with a fist.. before his crash fruit activated. The stunned man prepared to launch a second attack, but a split ran along his leg. 

The trembling prisoner was horrified.. for the sudden crack in his body started spreading.. blood seeping... only for several more to begin snapping his innards. "...Stop it.." Pleaded the man, as he gazed at the scientist's unchanging face. He felt like glass.. only with each split he bleed quicker, the liquid flowing from his breaking body. "STOP IT!" shrieked the man as absolute terror filled him. Tremendous agony flooded as skin and organs were ripped apart, bones snapped by unseen force, and muscles detached as if cut. The man was backing away, facing his palms which cracking like the rest of him.. before he let loose a rippling howl as he gruesomely shattered, blood busting out of him and spraying outwards while the destroyed prisoner fell backwards as a pile of flesh.

Most of the other prisoners lifted their hands, attempting to surrender, but a few still continued running. "...Sorry, I have no choice but to stop fleeing prisoners.. by any means necessary. Unfortunately my ability is a little..." said the scientist with a merry smile, and raising his hands... he swept them outward, brutally massacring other prisoners that slammed into the ground or walls.. bodies cracking only to burst apart, raining blood and staining the corridor. 

"..." Coal watched, silently observing. Indifferent over the brutality, he merely stepped over busted bodies.. continuing onward.


----------



## kluang (Nov 8, 2012)

*Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*

The predators are encircling them and slowly creep closer and closer to the trio and soon their enemies can be seen. Yetis, the towering figure of the north. Standing at 12'' tall this white haired ape sneers and roars before the rest of his appear around the trio.

"Six Yeti."

"Ready?" ask Orga. 

"Yeah."

Orga lauch himself forward delivering a palm thrust upon the Yeti leader's chest. "Fishman Karate: The Proud Tuna Repents." Upon impact the shockwave from the sends the yeti flying a few feet away before crashing upon a wall. Another Yeti runs towards Orga. He jumps to the height of the Yeti's face, "Fishman Karate: The Sea King Swishes its Tail." and deliver a round house kick at its neck, breaking it as he can hear the snapping sound.

He looks back and sees William facing two Yetis.

One of the Yeti throws a punch at him, but William grabs its arm "One arm throw." and throw the Yeti down and he quickly twist its arm and dislocated it.

Williams turns his attention to another attacker. He grabs the Yeti by the collar and perform a take down and quickly he does a figure four leg lock on the Yeti until it pass out.

Williams and Orga looks at Jean who is sitting on top of defeated his opponents, giving a thumbs up.

"Not too hard right?"

One of Yeti howls. Maybe because of the pain of his dislocated arm, or calling for help. Williams is in no mood to find out and he delivers a hard kick on its face, knocking it out. "That fishman karate of yours, is amazing." says William as he walk next to Orga. "Thank you. Your techniques isnt that bad. Self taught?" ask Orga.

"How did you know?"

"From your fighting style, seems you pick up a few styles and mix and match it. Not too shabby."

"Maybe we can have a fight."

"A fight?" ask Orga.

"Two friends throwing punches just for laughs and giggles."

"That's a weird way to be friendly."

"So what's your suggestion then. On making my style better."

"Meditation."

"Meditation?"

"Martial arts isnt just about beating your opponent. Unlike swordmanship or gunmanship, martial arts isn't the art of killing.  We can apply it on self-defense, competition, physical health and fitness, as well as in philosophy, mental, physical, and spiritual development. We can use it as a means to develop ourselves."

William looks down as thinking on how to continue their conversation. 
"So whats your goal?"

"To end the fishmen discrimination. And to eat yogurt with my daughter."

"Yogurt?"

"I can bring you to Mermaid Cove. I can guarantee, no man will walk out from it."

"If we can get out from here."

"There is no if. If is the sign of doubt. Doubt is cowardice. Believe in yourself. Believe is bravery."

William nudges Jean and Jean looks at William who have stupid grin on his face. He knows that face. Just like his father, he makes that face when he have a "bright idea."

"Jean, picture it - The sun. The sea. Hundreds of mermaid just like he describe running around, and me: the first human they've seen in... oh, maybe forever. Oh, and look what I brought: Iced yogurt for everyone! Sweet."

"I fail to see the attraction." says Jean dryly.

"Dad was right, you really are from Mars."

Orga laughs at Williams jokes and they walk up north until they reach a series of prison cells. There they saw the prisoners. Some are  shaking, some are frozen and one of the cell have a big hole on it.

"The heroes may have the plan, but they just don't have the manpower. So, against all hope, they have to call on the sorts of people who may not want to help or even like them." says Jean.

" It's a good show of the ultimate community spirit."

"The enemy of my enemy is my friend." continued Jean.

"The both of you makes a good a one liner duo."

A giant inmate  walks closely to to the bats looking down at them. "Who are you people? Guards?" 

"We're a ragtag bunch of misfits using the The Power of Friendship to fight against a tyrannical rule."

"What?"

"He means escaping."

"You wish to escape?"
"No. We don not wish to escape. We will escape."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 8, 2012)

Level 2- The Unnamed Man-

"Urgh..." The blond haired guard rubs his head. "What was it that happened? How did i end up here?" He wondered to himself, walking around level 2. He'd merely seen it once, but he knew of it well. "It's a good thing i took these keys, But on beast hell... I may be needing a little bit more help." Looking around the cages he was lucky to be in a guards uniform, otherwise the beasts in this realm would have pounced on him long ago. 

"Damn it where is someone useful..." As he looked through the cages he noticed one rather decent bounty....                        "Cara I presume?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 8, 2012)

Edo Phoenix

The signature white cape of the phantom thief blew lightly in the cool night wind as Edo Phoenix stood atop a building scouting the scene of his latest target. The image of the building reflected itself on the monocle of the Moonlight Magician as he stood beneath the moon, positioned perfectly so that a ray of light shone behind him. A sad smile etched onto his face as he put down his binoculars. "It's been a while." He said softly, to nobody in particular. 

Elegantly, Edo leaped down from the building and activated his glider, quickly hitting the air and allowing it to carry him smoothly towards the museum. As he flew, he made note of the alleyways beneath him, and potential corners to hide and block line of sight from pursuers with. Soon, he arrived outside of the museum, a crowd of people having gathered to see him, with the same Marines blocking them from entering. As he hovered, a single hand pointed up, in his direction.

"It's Kaitou Kid!" One of them exclaimed in excitement. 

Wasting no time, Edo reached in for a smoke dial and attached it to the handlebars of his hang-glider, before activating. A light pink smoke soon erupted, enveloping him and the glider in a line of sight blocker, while he quickly detached himself from his vehicle and dropped down onto the roof with a quiet, low thud. A lockpick shot out from his glove and the thief set to work on the lock, the monotonous and repetitive motion of picking already ingrained into his muscles . . . 

_Click.

_"Excellent." He sighed as the door unlocked and opened itself up. "_This used to be so much more fun._" Edo thought to himself sadly as he silently descended down the stairs. Another door loomed in the dark end of the corridor. Grasping the handle, Edo tentatively opened it and walked through. No need for caution. His Haki had told him that there was nobody in the area. The room was rather splendid, he had to admit. Patterns and pictures carved onto the walls and ceilings, walls filled with beautiful and exotic paintings . . . from portraits, to landscapes. And at the end was one that particularly caught his attention. The illustration of a dove in the air, under the moonlight . . . but killed. An arrow stuck through it's wing and through it's chest, with blood staining what used to be beautiful white. 

Turning his head quickly, Edo moved onwards towards his target. The jewel rested itself on a golden pedestal, shining a beautiful azure glow. The  thief reached out for it, but suddenly noticed the other presence in the room. 

"Ah, Tantei-kun," Edo smiled, sensing him behind him. "I _thought_ the security around here was a bit lax."

"Of course," Akechi replied, moving forward. "There was no need for any extra inside. I am the best security that can be provided."

"I see. You relaxed the guard around here to make me drop my guard so that you could sneak up on me . . . "

"That's right."

"That's also good news."

"Why?"

"Because once I take care of you, there won't be any other defense to bypass."

Akechi noticed a moment too late. A smoke bomb rolled down the thief's sleeve and into his hand, and a green gas mask popped into another. Edo Phoenix turned around with a wry grin on his face. "I learned from the best." And before the detective could move in, the smoke bomb exploded on the floor, enveloping the entire room in it's intoxicating gas and dropping all asleep, but Edo Phoenix, who emerged with the gem in hand and traced his way up the stairs. Spreading his white wings out once more, Edo glided out the back entrance and towards the full moon. 

The rest happened all in an instant. 

A flash of red, followed by a stinging pain in his chest . . . and then falling, a trail of blood coming out of the fresh hole in his back. The Moonlight Magician, whose nickname was earned by his constant escapades under the safety and glow of the night's moon, shot while taking flight towards the patron whom had given him his fame. 

On another dark building overlooking the museum, rested a dark cloaked man with a black mask with a crimson visor, wielding a similarly black sniper rifle. "Goodbye, Magician under the moonlight. The man said softly, and walked away." ​


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 8, 2012)

*B L Y T H E .*
chapter II​

How many beers had he consumed by now, six, seven? A lot. The poor bastard, well not really, or he did have a quite tragic story, but fuck that. That obese bastard had been spitting while talking, spilt beer and acted like Blythe was a friend the whole evening, it was aggravating. How Blythe had managed to stay around him that night without raging was a miracle, why couldn't Blythe just put his knife through the mans skull, right there? No, the town had a lot of marine officers around,  he was going to leave town soon, but not with injuries. "Say, I think you've had enough to drink today, soldier. Why don't we head back home, tuck you in for a good night sleep?" Blythe wanted this to get over with, take the guy to his hotel room, create some scrathes, have some fun.

"You'd do that, heh, do you know where I live? Cause I don't. Not now. Maybe tommorow." the soldier laughed while imbibing the last of his drink. "Sure I do, don't worry about that, you'll get there safe and sound." _But when we arrive, when I've escorted you to my hotel room, when I start my work, you won't be. Tonight will be a night you'd rather forget in the future, but it'll stick. And I need you to remember. The marines need to know my name, who I am and what I do. You may be drunk, but you won't be surprised when you wake up and see your face full of scars. Heh, this will be so much fun, won't it?_

They both arrived at the doorstep to Blythe's room on the seventh floor, thanks to some new technology the hotel was just the right temperature. "I don't think that um... I don't think this is my home. I mean, is it?" the marine was confused but still smiling like a fool not knowing what was going to happen behind that door. "No, it's not. This is my rented apartment, it was shorter to get to, and I doubt you want bloodstains on your own carpet." Blythe stated calmly waiting for a reaction from the soldier. "Oh, it's yours... wait, blood, carpet, wha-" Blythe put his right hand on the back of the mans head and threw him against the door, smashing it open and sent him flying into the room.

The fucker screamed in agony, his nose had already been broken and he spat out four teeths as he set up. "Your defense is shit!" Blythe remarked as he walked towards him with his fist curled around his cestus. "What are you-" the man didn't get the time to respond as another punch, a weak punch hit him in the face. It knocked him the fuck out. Blythe could hear some voices and somebody running closer to the door on the outside. With a sign of annoyance in his face, he went out and stopped the man, the manager. "Sorry about the noise, sir. You know, the prostitutes nowadays, they probably weren't this aggresive back when you were young. Anyways, I doubt the other guests are happy with all this spectacle, so I'll pay you for the inconvenience on the morrow. That's fine with you, good, see you." And like that without a word from the managers mouth, he went back to his place, the same for the guests peeking out from their small rooms. Quietly on his feet, Blythe returned to his, closing the door behind him. 

Blythe walked over to the marine and smacked him in the face, trying to wake him up. The marine didn't look to be drunk anymore now, as the first thing he did when opening his eyes was to spit in Blythes face. He was a bold man, not very smart. "Do you know my name?" Blythe asked the man. "You never told me you fucki-" Blythe grabbed the broken man's chin, squeezing it, making him unable to converse. "It's Blythe, my name is Blythe, and you will remember it not because I say so, but because of what I will do. You will wish for death, you will pray to god, you will be in pain. I will make sure you are. You don't have to do anything from now on, leave everything to me whilst my name burns into your mind. No wait, you can do one thing, make a choice, fork or spoon?"

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

*Dawn of a burning resurrection III *​
_*Dynamo Flesh Island*_

*Crack....CRASH!! *

The giant dust screen expanded along the entire arena,a part of the wall surrounding the battlefield was completely shattered, difficultly due to the screen of dirt, a hole of around two meters diameter was opened, rubble inside covering a person. Slowly, the cloud of dust began to disappear letting a clearer perspective of what was going on, thus revealing who was the one under the rocks. An intense scarlet hair was visible as the rubble exploded sending ignited rocks in every direction; Tiger D. Ral walked out from the hole with a mischievous grin in his face and a blood trail flowing from his forehead.

" Heh, so you weren?t only talk. Let?s have a little more fun. "he said.The fight had been going on for near an hour, even Barakiel?s fight was already over, with the giant dark-haired man as the victor and claiming as his prize the enormous iron mallet that the masked man sued to use; however on Ral?s end things were not going smoothly. As much as the fire user wa strying to take down the man, it looked like he was able to read his mind. No matter what his moves were, Therj had a way to neutralize and counter his efforts...The problem is, there was no sign of the man having the ability to use Color of Observation, though instead his CoA was really effective.

_" Tch, it?s in this cases when i would like to use CoO freely "_he cursed internally his lack of training in that aspect, _"...But it?s more exciting when the opponent is a diffcult one!!! "_with that thought in mind, Tiger charged against the man opposing him. A jump followed by a kick with his foot in flames." BLAZING KICK!!! "he shouted.

*Klink klink!*

A subtle sound, something similar to that of a metallic object moving or colliding with something, Ral?s ears caught it._" What the fuck..."_ as the attack collided with Therj?s arms; the slave manager barely moved from his place after receiving it.

" Seems like the one who was all talk was you, trash. "A powerful kick crushed the D.?s guts and sent him flying towards another spot of the wall, creating a new hole in there." Damn, so that?s how it is... "a whisper came from his mouth, he finally understood how he knew what to do before he would do it, it was not his ability or instinct. She, that green-haired slave was the one revealing all of his plans to Therj. Through the slight movement of the chain she was telling Ral?s moves to the bastard, now it was clear why he never let go of the chain in first place.

The golden orbs of the pirate locked on the girl wearing nothing but a shirt. She looked sad, was it because of the beat up that Tiger was receiving? no, maybe it wa smore like she did not want to be used like that; her skill with Color of Observation seemed to be out of Ral?s league..." Then..."

A fire ball as big as a rhino came out from the hole at an ominous speed towards the girl. The scared female noticed the intentions of the pirate and closed her eyes, she wasn?t able to move...she didn?t even scream.

*BOOM!! *

A little explosion, followed by a screen of smoke which didipated almost instantly, Therj was in the middle, he took the attack head on!!" Son of a bitch!! trying to injure one of my precious properties! Do you even know how hard it was to get this girl here!? not even you two are worthy enough to replace this bitch!! I?m going to-" " INFERNO DRAGON!! "

By the time Therj realized it, a blue dragon of around twenty meters long mad eout of flames was already about to eat him.Taking the inferno blue attack head on, he was forced to let go of the chain connecting him  to the girl.The flames pulled him and made him crash against a wall.

" You shit!! "he said. Even with his armor, Ral?s dragon was able to inflict quite the damage.

"Heheh. You finally let go of that chain. It was annoying to see you getting too proud of your puny ass when she was the one helping ya all the way along " He said, the image that Therj saw was immediately carvded in his mind. Tiger D. Ral had blue wings growing from his back, a demonic smile in his face and a look in his eyes delivering a simple message "You?re dead!". Therj immediately started to run so he could avoid the shots but... 

" Inferno wings...Even i can do what she does, though in a minor degree. However it?s enough to see what you are able to do without problem so get ready to be toasted! BLAZING FEATHERS!! " a storm of projectiles shaped as fire feathers was quickly released from the accumulation of flames.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 8, 2012)

Impel Down

Level 5.5

Kai, Sendo and Esma

The Hell of the Newkama Nightmare

Before Sendo had a chance to elaborate, the crowd of Okamas loudly cheered. Kai's awkward walk and the comment about his butt being sore was readily interpreted by these guys in the most sexually explicitly homo-erotic of ways.

"Thank you, thank you, your savior has indeed arrived and yes his magnificence is worthy of applause." Kai did some misinterpreting of his own. He was on a schedule though, so he quickly moved on to business. "Since all ya'll are butt ugly, you can work under my cronie."He pointed to Sendo. "But we need to...." The Weatherman was rudely interrupted an unknown figure. 

A loud and creepy giggle was heard, together with the clip clopping of hooves as someone rode through the crowd towards the former level sixers. "Tehehehehehhe, how adorable....... Two starcrossed lovers, a sweet little twink and burly bear together with what appears to be the most convincing drag queen I've ever seen."

Sendo and Kai shot a look towards each other, unsure what to make of these words but Esma snapped right out of her well deserved nap. "I ain't no drag queen!" She shouted, a glob of drool landing on Sendo.....Apparently little Esma was something of a salivating sleeper as she took her beauty naps.

"Oh my, whichever surgeon worked on you must've been amazing."

"Hey I'm all natural you queen!"

Sendo was a bit more aware of the situation than Kai was and quickly formed his younger counterpart in.
"They are what!" His eyes went wide in shock. "Hmmmm." Well it made sense. " "So that's where the term buttpirates comes from!" Ah young Kai, always the clever one."So....What the..."

The pony this pirate was riding, had started to lick Kai's neck. "Ah looks like my Stellar has taken a liking to you." The Pirate Queen chuckled. "I would like to welcome the newest additions to my Newkama paradise, Ladies let's......Agh!"

Kai had enough of the nonsense and the pony's sexual harassment, he tipped him over, causing the pirate to fall over as well.

"We don't have time for this, we're breaking out of this bitch and you guys can join us or get the fuck out of the way but either way we're going right now!"

"Teheheheheh, nobody has ever broken out of Impel Down my darling." The Newkama Queen didn't seem to be that upset by her fall. "And you three believe you will be able to break that streak?" The whole crowd broke out in laughter at these naive fools. 

Violent explosions and what appeared to be an earthquake shut them up though. As alarms started blearing Esma yelled out. "The siege has started, it's time to move!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 8, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> Walking pass Jackie and ignoring Jim the cloaked figure walks right up to Wu,  “Now you’re my type of woman!” he exclaims. Jackie gives Wu the you can have this one look as she and Jim start down the hall. The effects the research that the Templar were doing with the minerals of the island were stronger in the facility , but that did little to stop her from pushing the faces of Mask pirates through the heavy walls as they walked along and soon they were upon some truly heavy doors, behind them Obadiah, Blake and Jim’s fellow researchers. ~


*Dasia/The Wreckers...*
“Come on Hawkins, this is our chance, Wu.”

Hawkins nodded confidently as Jackie and her comrade prepared to make their move. "Alright then. You go girls. Do your thing. I'll just wait right here and uh..." Jackie grabbed his wrist suddenly, as tight as an iron vice. Hawkins did a double take at her.  "...huh...What are you doing?! I have delicate wrists! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" Hawkins screamed as Jackie literally carried him off in a mad dash towards the compound main entrance. While he was used to being dragged around by overly rambunctious women with a penchant for violence (Helen suddenly came to mind), it didn't hurt his overblown sense of pride any less. Who was he kidding. He had no pride left.   

Everything in the next few moments passed by him in a blur. One moment he was being dragged across the ground and then the next he was in the compounds main lobby. It took him a moment to collect himself. They left Wu behind to engage one of the Mask Pirates. Jackie continued undaunted, rag dolling pirates through walls. Hawkins followed in her wake, ducking a flying body at the last second. To his credit, one of the pirates actually managed to get back to his feet, albeit very unsteadily. Hawkins floored him with a headbutt. "Take two and call me in the morning!" he exclaimed. 

Hawkins rubbed his forehead and quickly regained his focus as they approached the main doors, remembering what was at stake here. Before Jackie could start busting down more walls he decided to explain to her the unique properties of Dasia. "I take it your observation haki is acting pretty screwy right about now huh?" he asked her. Jackie raised a curious eyebrow and nodded. "Well that's because of a rare mineral that can only be found within the soil of this island. When ground up into powder it inhibits the color of observation of any living creature. My group was trying to weaponize it in aerosol form and figure out ways to counter it." 

With that obligatory explanation out of the way he stood aside and nodded towards Jackie. "You do the door breaking honors. Your biceps are bigger then mine anyway." He could feel the strange devil fruit aura of that twisted pirate captain within. It seemed to radiate across the compound in a way he had never seen before. Something to do with the masks, he theorized. The more complicated the power, the harder it was for him to mimic, and he hadn't quite yet cracked this particular nut. Hawkins took a deep breath. It was time to get his people back. 

_Once upon a time in Mariejois...
"I got the top bunk bro," Hawkins declared, tossing his rucksack onto the rigid mattress. He was just eighteen, still fresh out of the recruitment phase of the Mariejois Science Program. Hawkins turned towards the timid looking young man standing beside the door, battered suitcase in hand. The guy looked like a hayseed rube straight off the boat. "You don't mind do you...ah...what's your name again?" 

The young man fidgeted slightly with his glasses, gaze tilted towards the floor. "Hawthorne, Niles Hawthorne," he muttered quietly. 

Hawkins grinned at him and offered his hand. "I look forward to working with you Niles. So, are you ready to change the world?" 

Hawthorne stared at his hand as if the gesture of friendship was one he was unaccustomed to. After a moments hesitation he took Hawkins hand, offering up a tentative smile. "Yes...I believe I am."_


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Level 2- The Unnamed Man-
> 
> "Urgh..." The blond haired guard rubs his head. "What was it that happened? How did i end up here?" He wondered to himself, walking around level 2. He'd merely seen it once, but he knew of it well. "It's a good thing i took these keys, But on beast hell... I may be needing a little bit more help." Looking around the cages he was lucky to be in a guards uniform, otherwise the beasts in this realm would have pounced on him long ago.
> 
> "Damn it where is someone useful..." As he looked through the cages he noticed one rather decent bounty....                        "Cara I presume?"



*Cara Lie*

After the first few hours of pain, the throbbing started. A slow, pulsating throb rippling through her body.

*Years ago:*

_*"Focus on the throbbing Cara, focus on the beat of the throbbing. The throbbing is pulse of life. Your body is healing itself in waves, and those waves are the throbbing sensation you are feeling. Focus on it. Dwell into it. Emerge yourself in it. Be one with it. BE the wave."*_

"Old man, that's so cheesy." Cara remarked, getting another knock to her side, making a loud crack. "FUCK! You just broke another rib! What the hell is wrong with you!?" she yelled, clutching her side, which in turn was rewarded with another knock to her hand.

*"Focus on the throb. This will all heal much faster if you just do as I say."*

*Present:*

_Focus on the throbbing. Emerge yourself in it. Be the throb._

The old man's words stuck in her head, repeating every time she caught herself losing focus. 

*throb*

Be the pulse, be the wave, be the throb.

*throb* *throb*

Feel it, be it..

*throb* ... *throb* ... *throb*

Be. The. Pulse..

*throb* ... *thump* ...*thump* ... *THUMP* ...*THUMP* ...

"Cara I presume?" A voice saying her name made her startle, sending her back to normal. Standing outside the cage was a rough man with scars over his left eye, waiting nonchalantly for her to answer. "Who are you?" It wasn't the cleverest of questions, but she didn't exactly feel like herself at the moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 9, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Cara Lie*
> 
> After the first few hours of pain, the throbbing started. A slow, pulsating throb rippling through her body.
> 
> ...



"Who am I? That is a good question, Who am I indeed." He smiled at her holding up a ring of keys. "You can see, I am a guard of Impel Down, You can also see i have these keys. But once more, Who am I?" He smirked a little bit and unlocked the cell door. "Why don't you come with me and find out just who I am, and where we're going?" He walked over to her and unlocked her chains. "In fact... Why don't we just let out a couple more prisoners and have us a little fun shall we?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2012)

*Mariejois/Helen Swann...*
Helen suppressed a shudder as she stared into those hellish pits for eyes. It was like standing over the edge of a bottomless pit of darkness. If you weren't careful you might find yourself falling over, never to return. A sudden thought struck her in that moment. This man was evil personified. Then a second thought. This man needed to be killed. She stared daggers at Paulsgrave, eyes blazing with cold green fire. It all made sense now. "You're the one who poisoned my friends mind. You made her this way!" 

"Helen you must run!" her father exclaimed, getting to his feet. 

Helen shook her head. "You should know better, father. Swann's never run." 

With a feral scream she leapt at Paulsgrave, delivering a looping and powerful downward strike. He raised his knuckle blades in response. The impact sent grinding sparks into the air. They exchanged a rapid flurry of blows. With a swing of his arm Paulsgrave sent her sliding backwards. Helen stabbed her blade into the marble to slow her momentum, breaking to a screeching halt. She exhaled sharply in surprise. His strength was monstrous. Paulsgrave stomped towards her. Helen swung upwards with a two fisted grip, letting fly a *V* shaped slash wave. *"Storm Crow!"* Paulsgrave dematerialized. The slash wave tore through a thick marble column, sending it crashing down like a redwood tree. Suddenly he appeared behind her. Helen spun about to meet him, eyes widening as three jagged blades flew at her face. She didn't think, couldn't afford to, letting pure instinct take control. That's when she realized, her parry wouldn't be enough. 

Blood splattered across the marble floor. Helen rolled with the force of the strike and bounced back to her feet, clutching the left side of her face. Liquid crimson seeped between her fingers, dripping onto her formerly pristine white dress. Helen removed her hand, revealing a vertical scar bisecting her left eye. She didn't know how bad the damage was, if she would ever see again with the eye, but that was just secondary at the moment. Thoughts better left for a future which she wasn't even certain of anymore.        

Helen leveled _Heartsbane_ at Paulsgrave's face and smiled grimly. "You asked me how I wanted to die? Well this is it. With a sword in my hand and a smile on my face."   The only thing she was missing was a bottle of West Blue wine. Helen waved him on. "So come on then you walking bag of puss!" 

Paulsgrave sorued before her in an instant, gutting her through the stomach with his blades. It was his turn to be surprised. Helen's body wavered in and out of focus. *"Ghost Flicker,"* a voice whispered, everywhere and nowhere. Helen blitzed past Paulsgrave, like a flaming comet, sword blazing with crimson fire. She aimed a slash across his midsection, an attack that consumed with fire just as much as it cut. 

*"Phoenix Song!"* 

Swann's never run.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Who am I? That is a good question, Who am I indeed." He smiled at her holding up a ring of keys. "You can see, I am a guard of Impel Down, You can also see i have these keys. But once more, Who am I?" He smirked a little bit and unlocked the cell door. "Why don't you come with me and find out just who I am, and where we're going?" He walked over to her and unlocked her chains. "In fact... Why don't we just let out a couple more prisoners and have us a little fun shall we?"



*Cara Lie*

Who the hell was this guy? He didn't say his name, and despite wearing a guard suit, he had neither the presence or the personality she had seen in every other guard so far. When he then started babbling about releasing prisoners, she immediately understood what was going on. "Reverse prison-break? What are you, an idiot?" She quickly caught herself after that, realizing this "idiot" just saved her from curtain death. "Sorry...I guess."

The unnamed man begun opening cell doors, releasing the prisoners within. It was then that Cara noticed it. Her bones had mended quite well already. Which was nothing short of incredible, considering what state they where in only minutes ago. Or was it hours? Just how long did she listen to the throbbing for? A quick stamp test showed that she was still pretty fragile. But she had to admit, this technique was certainly something she would have to perfect. And then, another thing hit her like an an anvil. "I need my clothes and weapons, I feel so naked without them. You look like you would know where they are, being dressed up and all." She glanced at No Name. "And I need a weapon in the meantime."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 9, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[About the Crumbling World]​*​
> [The Ravenbeards]​
> The lit cigar bit firmly between Williams? teeth swivels down, a scowl etched across his face. He was expecting a fight from the old man. But it seemed that wisdom was one thing that Neville possessed in spades. That is how they say; the cookies crumble, but then a curiosity. The Ex-CP9 agent tensed as he stood aside and his weapon is tossed to the floor. The rattle of bone chain clank nosily in the air as Williams placed a hooked sword on his shoulder while he discarded the two spare arms he had created. He watched as this old dog shook some invisible effect and pin point the aggressor in less time than it took Williams to realize who he was attacking. The attack was electrified and cut through the air like a buzz saw. Williams anticipated the path of the attack and quickly leads it to its target. A young girl that didn?t seem all that surprised that she was attacked. Two knights, well against their will, safe guard the child and are torn asunder by the masterful rankyaku.
> 
> ...




*Gwen Eames*

What a frightening monstrosity. Nothing could have braced Gwen for the evil in this man's eyes, if man could even be used to describe him. This feeling of helplessness, she never wanted to feel it again. When Pulsegrave moved to attack Helen instead, Gwen immediately loathed herself for the brief moment of weakness. She wasn't an idiot, she knew fully well there would be someone out there that could crush her, but meeting it this soon, and this close was  a surprise. Loathing turns to anger, and her raven quill scrape across her open wounds and dances across the parchment.

"To Kubo with you all." 

Suddenly, she disappear in a blur, coming up behind the remaining guest still alive, including her mother and father, slitting their throats, before appearing once again inside the ring of knights. "That was.." *gasp* "..your soru old man. DON'T YOU FUCK WITH ME AGAIN!" Quickly, another line, this time written with large, bold letters is written.

STUPID FUCKING PIG NEVILLE, KNOCK YOURSELF OUT COLD!


----------



## kluang (Nov 10, 2012)

*Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*

They heard several violent explosion and the ground shakes. "That would be the signal Esma told us." says Jean. He looks at Orga who is at his third gate. "Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers." and punch the jail door, knocking it down. Jean looks at Williams who reach his 5th door and he kicks it down. His haki infused kick knock the heavy door down and he looks happy. How the hell did this turns into a contest.

"One more door for me. And three more with you." says William. "Tell me,why do you turn the jail breaking into a competition?" ask Orga. "To show you my style and see which style is superior?"

"Which style?" ask Orga who seems annoyed that this little brat questioning the prowess of the fishman karate. Orga spins himself collecting the snow and his webbed hand collected the water vapor from them. He keeps spinning until a large amount of water in both of his hand. "Fishman Jujutsu: The Clownfish is Seen in the Reef." and he merge the two water in one glowing ball and separated it into three glowing balls and shot it to the three remaining door, send all of them flying.

Williams look at Orga's side with his jaw open. All six door is open. He still haven't open one. "What the hell was that?" shout Williams. "Fishman Jujutsu." answers Orga. 

"Who.. How.. that glowing ball.."

"You want to know how I do it?" ask Orga. Williams nods. Orga walks up to and whisper it in his ear. "Meditation."

William looks at him with confusion. Meditation? "Meditation can make you shoots glowing balls of death?"

"Meditation can do wonders, William. I heard if you do yoga you can shoot fireballs from your mouth."

"Now you just making it up."

"We need to organize these people." says Jean and then he looks at the giant. "Can you help us?We're suppose to rendezvous with our ally at the next floor." The giant nods. "You can call me Little."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 10, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> *Darius K Hawk*
> 
> *The journey of two swordsmen*​
> His breathing was shaky, but his body... better. His throat was dry, and thus, his voice hoarse. Despite that, Darius attempted a second,"Thank you.." Normally he could endure on his own. Rise from any punishment, stand, and continue on. His phenomenal raw strength was second only to his incredible endurance. Even then.. Darius could see how far the world was. He had to grow, significantly, or flicker off into the wayside like a leaf cast into some oceanic storm.
> ...



Darius wasn't the only one who needed a sword. As these new enemies surrounded them, Fontus suddenly felt very exposed without a blade in his hands. To his amazement, one of the snowmen brandished a vicious looking curved sword. It was an ugly piece of steel, rusted and coated in ice crystals. Still, Fontus mused, a sword was a sword.

The fat but not so jolly jailer gave the command to attack. Fontus made a beeline for the sword wielding snowman. Two wolves lunged at him, Fontus knocked them away with a spin of his leg. A third wolf, a large alpha with a coat as black as coal, snapped at his right forearm. Fontus growled in pain as he felt teeth rip into his flesh. He grabbed the wolf by the scruff of its neck and slammed it downward. The impact kicked up a plume of snow. Fontus had no time to recover as jagged steel sliced at him through the wall of white. He dove away and rolled back to his feet, squaring up with the sword wielding snowman. He pointed at the jagged blade. 

"I hope you don't mind if I borrow that." 

The snowman grunted in what seemed to be a laugh then lunged at him. He was  quick but his attack pattern was all too predictable. Fontus bobbed and weaved like a slithering eel, playing a dangerous dance. He had to time it just right. The snowman swung downward, as if chopping a hunk of wood, overextending himself. Fontus nimbly sidestepped the whirling blade and struck the snowman with a palm strike to the chest. 

*"Shark Palm Counter!"*  

The force of the blow sent the snowman reeling backwards. Fontus grabbed his shaggy wrist and twisted the sword away. The feeling of steel in his hand filled him with sudden confidence. Maybe they really could  pull this off, Fontus thought. The snowman blinked in surprise and eyed his sword. Fontus nodded. "Thank you..." He knocked the snowman to the ground with the flat of the blade. Beyond he could see Darius fighting even harder then he was. Until now Fontus thought escape to be nigh impossible. Perhaps there was still hope even in the darkest of hells. His thoughts turned to the other prisoners of this level. They deserved freedom as well. 

"Maybe we can pull this off..." he muttered silently to himself, as he reentered the fray.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 10, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Cara Lie*
> 
> Who the hell was this guy? He didn't say his name, and despite wearing a guard suit, he had neither the presence or the personality she had seen in every other guard so far. When he then started babbling about releasing prisoners, she immediately understood what was going on. "Reverse prison-break? What are you, an idiot?" She quickly caught herself after that, realizing this "idiot" just saved her from curtain death. "Sorry...I guess."
> 
> The unnamed man begun opening cell doors, releasing the prisoners within. It was then that Cara noticed it. Her bones had mended quite well already. Which was nothing short of incredible, considering what state they where in only minutes ago. Or was it hours? Just how long did she listen to the throbbing for? A quick stamp test showed that she was still pretty fragile. But she had to admit, this technique was certainly something she would have to perfect. And then, another thing hit her like an an anvil. "I need my clothes and weapons, I feel so naked without them. You look like you would know where they are, being dressed up and all." She glanced at No Name. "And I need a weapon in the meantime."



"Thank you for not calling me an idiot." The unknown man responded. "You may call me whatever you please though, truthfully i have no name." He continued to unlock the prisoners letting them loose on level two. "We have a good distraction building. But if we want weapons, We'll be needing to get to the storage area... Which generally is well guarded and heavily monitored. In fact, right now, they see me freeing these guards on camera and soon there will be a flood of guards heading our way. The best thing to do in this situation is to hide in a cell during the confusion and sneak our way through the riot till we get to the area we need."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Thank you for not calling me an idiot." The unknown man responded. "You may call me whatever you please though, truthfully i have no name." He continued to unlock the prisoners letting them loose on level two. "We have a good distraction building. But if we want weapons, We'll be needing to get to the storage area... Which generally is well guarded and heavily monitored. In fact, right now, they see me freeing these guards on camera and soon there will be a flood of guards heading our way. The best thing to do in this situation is to hide in a cell during the confusion and sneak our way through the riot till we get to the area we need."



*Cara Lie*

"Are you serious? I have spend more then enough time without my children. My Twin Tuliups and Morning Star might be sullied by the hands of Oda know who." She felt a chill coming down her neck. "I am serious though, I might as well be naked then wear these loose, dirty old excuses for clothes." She said, ripping off the legs of the prison suit, the arms and the lower part of the  sweater, leaving her arms, legs and stomach bare. But as soon as she finished, she was forced to her knees by her own frailness. "Fuck. This is getting ridiculous, I can't even tear these weak-ass suits apart without feeling the effects.." She bit her lower lip, really not wanting to say the next sentence. "Fine, we'll do what you say. But the moment you show even the slightest willingness to take advantage of my fraility, I am going to shove your head so far up your ass that you will implode into nothing. Got that, hot shots?"


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2012)

Mari D. Angel
Return Arc - Mari, I am your father!​

[Green Mount]​











Stories have a tendency to begin with the old fashioned "Once upon a time...", but this story is not like every other, and to be honest, it's not really starting either. This is the continuation of the story of Mari D. Angel, the angel of East Blue, the animal of Grand Line and the daughter of the devil of the New World.

*"Twist!"*

Theo's voice rung out over the mountainous area around them. Mari's sweaty body twisted to evade his sword strike. The sword sliced through the thin fabric of her training suit, leaving a thin cut on her forearm. Upon closer view, Mari is littered with small cuts, while Theo is not even breaking a sweat. Theo sighs, before holding out his left katana, signaling Mari to come forward. *"Up front. You need to relax the muscles you don't need to use every time you make a move, and only strain the muscles you do use for fraction each time. Allow them to rest. With your fruit, this technique can allow you to never tire from a fight. Well, against some enemies."*

Mari simply nodded, walked towards her father and adjusted her stance. Theo did the same, holding his deadly white sword in front of him pointing at Mari. 

*"Twist!"*

_Later:_

Mari is taking a bath on the hot springs of the tropical New World island, Green Mount.The hot springs are located at the foot of the enormous mountain that take up most of the island. Around the mountain, a tropical climate allow for a calm and relaxing spot, while the mountain is a slightly less hospitable location. Starting from the base, the animals are strong enough to rip any fodder to pieces in an instant, while the summit holds the king of the island, who at this point, is Theo. She can still remember what he said the first time they came here, weeks ago. 

_*"Mare, I can call you that, can't I?"*

"No."

*"Anyway, this is the Green Mount, and if you want to be strong enough to protect everyone, you might have come to the conclusion that you have to beat me."*

"Yeah.."

*"Well, the Green mount is a special mountain. At your current strength, you might be able to take on the animals up to two hundred meters. The higher you climb, the stronger the animals become. Also, each animals have there own strength, so you can learn something from each and every one of them. I will be waiting for you at the top."*_

With her hands around her knees, she rests her head on them, giving her a innocent and solemn look. Tears roll once again down her face, hidden by the water from being emerged in water. "I am so sorry. You deserved better, you all did.." Wiping the tears away, she stands up, her naked form being hidden by the steam. "No, get a freaking hold of yourself! You are not a bad person!" she yell to herself, before splashing down into the water again, arms around her knees. "Why am I talking to myself..ugh, I need to get out of here.."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2012)

*Dawn of a burning resurrection IV *

*New start, let?s aim for the top*​
_*Dynamo Flesh Island*_

*pant*...*pant*his breath was out of pace, his body was in pain, pain that he was fighting against with some difficulty at this point. His hand is signaling to the sky where hundreds of blue lights are floating, however those aren?t lights but a hundred of fire balls that were created when he made a bunch of Blazing Meteors and split them. The arena they were fighting before was completely burned and to top it, the entire stadium that probably costed hundreds of millions berries to build, was nothing but rubble. 

The fight Ral and Therj were having extended all the way to the entire town, a few innocents died, something that Ral didn?t like at all but accepted in the end, and many other were being evacuated by Barakiel who at this point was bored in the distance being nothing more than an expectator for the battle. The civillians affected by the clash between those two stared as their town was lost to the flames burning down the buildings. They weren?t blaming the pirate whose fire was consuming their home, at least not only him, but the organization that stupidly brought a beast like that to the town.

Tiger D. Ral snapped his fingers, the sound echoed throughout the ghost town." METEOR RAAAIIN!!! "his shout was the call of the heavens falling upon the place, the hundred of fireballs rushed towards the ground, a true sight of hell. On his end Therj, the slave manager, was trying to dodge or block them while running towards Tiger. A few of them hit, but the man did not stop until he reached Ral?s location.

" Fucking braaaaaat!! "the reactions of the young man weren?t fast enough, a fist thrusting into his gut sent him flying many meters before he would crash against a building almost destroying it completely. His body has received too much of those punch enhanced with Haki...the haki that wasn?t even on the level of a master and yet effective enough to have a big toll on him. He won?t be able to stand next time a direct hit lands and he knew it.

His lips curved and his teeth showed up forming a wild smile, the smile of a freak. His eyes opened like a psycho." Heheheh. You can?t beat me! I?m gonna win!! "he shouted with joy. His hands ignited with intensity as he made a run of sixty meters in a matter of moments," BLAZING STRIKE! " his fist punched across the face of the spiky-haired man who felt his face burning, it was painful and his fatigue didn?t allow him to use his armor to protect himself.

The sound as if an explosion occurred was heard while the black-haired male was sent flying almost the same distance Ral went through. The left side of his face completely red, giving the feeling like he was shedding skin, the effect of Ral?s fist for sure.

" Why the fuck, you shit!!"

" Gotcha! "afer those words, Therj noticed something was going wrong. A blue ring was rotating around him at high speed, he was surrounded. Those were flames that Tiger was controlling.

" It?s over, you shithead...INFERNO CROWN!!! "immediately the ring of fire enclosed Therj and trapped him, last thing he saw was Ral?s hand closing into a fist and then...

*BOOOOM!!!*

" g-GRYYYAAAAAJJJJ!!! "

A large pillar of inferno blue involved him and everything in a diameter of fifty meters. The sound of the flames burning silent his cry. Tiger D. Ral had one more victory to add to his record.

*CLAP! CLAP!!*

Ral turned at the sound to see Barakiel carrying a person on his shoulder. It was the same woman that a couple of hours ago was helping Therj. The red-haired guy fixed his golden eyes on her causing a chill to go through her spine, the infernal sight behind him didn?t help at all. Tiger snapped his fingers and the show was over, only thing left from the guy were his burned shoes.

" Hooo, pretty impressive, captain. So what should we do with her? "Ral?s face reverted to the monotone and bored expression he usually had, as if he lacked any kind of motivation. Ignoring the question, he walked over to the green-haired girl. He moved his hand causing her to close her eyes expecting some kind of punishment just as Therj?s but the pain never arrived." what?s your name? "he asked, the girl spaced out for amoment before starting to make some movements with her hands.

" Yeah... i can?t understand, gal. "

" I think she can?t speak "

" For real? Then... "he stayed like that, one, two, three minutes and he didn?t say a thing." Wake up, retard! "Bara shouted." And that is how we will aim for the One Piece. "he said.

" Wait, really?! I thought you didn?t want to be Pirate King."

" Yeah, i don?t give a shit about that title...but all the strong guys are aiming for it. "was his reply, it was true, something such as the One Piece didn?t matter at all, only thing he wanted was to become the Strongest Man Of The World." Is that so? anyway what we doing with her? "he pointed at the girl again.

" Write your name on the ground "the boy ordered and the girl just did what he said. "Kyla" was what she wrote. " Then Kyla..."he extended his hand once again, a little smile formed in his lips." Come with me towards your freedom. "

Kyla stayed in silence for a second, tears started to come from her eyes. She blushed still in tears and grabbed the hand of the pirate before nodding.

" You know that we just made a huge organization of Slave Dealers our enemies right? "Barakiel stated reminding Ral of a new danger that may await them further in their journey however the boy just brushed off that fact" Who cares? I?m just gonna wipe them out...*yawn* Anyway, I?m taking a nap now" he said and started to walk away as Kyla started to follow him.

" Wait! How are we going to leave here? "

" Dunno..."

*sigh* " I guess we will leave just the same way we arrived "Barakiel told himself while watching a big black pirate ship with red sails
. The Scarlet wave.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 10, 2012)

*[Wreckers, Trial by Fire]​*​
[The Cat Vs the Mask]​
For one of the few times in her life Jackie was at a loss. Even as Jim had moved so she could put her bigger biceps to use, she was left in a stupor no; that is probably inaccurate. She found herself thinking about the Order again. When she was first part of the group, her grandfather had her looking for ancient relics, throwbacks to the Void Century; maybe earlier. Now she winds up her on this spit of land with an offer to rejoin the Templar and she finds that they are dabbling with a mineral that can impede the Color of Observation Haki. The Templar are defiantly not a group to trifle with, of course thanks to her grandfather she was supposed to find that out personally. A couple of minutes pass as Jackie simply stood there looking into the steel of large doors not moving or responding. It wasn’t until Jim cleared his throat that she snapped back to reality.

 “Eh, oh Right. Break the door down.” is stammered as sweat beaded on the top of her brow.  She bit a nervous grin before pulling her arm back, she wasn’t’ just going to knock the door down. She was going to blow the doors off their hinges. That nervous grin slightly twist to an, he watch this sneer. The short fine hairs on Jackie’s arms slightly grow and her teeth turn sharp. She just so slightly taps into her Zoan fruit to enhance the blow. In truth she was just showing off, but if asked to justify she would simply reply better safe than sorry. Jackie was about to learn however that force is sometimes a fool’s errand.

Turning her attention from Jim back to the obstacle that stood between them and Obadiah, the large double doors, she unleashes the attack. Her muscles explode with the power she had stored, but instead of the sound of flesh impacting steel and the accompanying sound of stressing metal. Jackie hits nothing. As if the doors were a ghostly mirage Jackie phases through them and slam off the cement ground on the other side. Bruised and suffering from a light case of road rash Jackie comes to a stop several yards in.  “I was wandering when you were going to step in.” A man with dark black hair pulls a lone strand behind a set of horns as he spoke. Though Obadiah was reputed to be in his early eighties or late seventies, this man appeared to be in his thirties.  “Well, I suppose we no longer need that.” he muses with a wave of his hand. The doors that once looked shut tight vanish revealing that they were opened the whole time.  “If you have to kill that red headed bitch to get the other to talk, then do so.” is added, Jim catches the nod from the butcher want-a-be his tools turning back to Audrey.  “I’ll take care of the Basilisk’s brat.” ~

*[Fight for Impel Down]​*​
[Kenneth, Denizen of the Frozen Hell]​

Fenrir raises his monstrous white head into the drifting snow. A long powerful howl cuts through even the buffeting of the wind. * “Whit haf ye found?”* Kenneth’s voice booms over the almost constant howl. In the distance snowmen, native of Kenneth’s home, watch as he approaches his pet. Being born in Impel Down these Yetis have never seen a clansman. But instinctively they know not to approach such a person, especially with the power they felt coming off him. * “Tracks ye say?”* is asked as the large man knelt to examine them. Blood was everywhere, as were the bodies of several wolves, * “Ah pair o’ stragglers.”* the large brute smiles as his finger traced the inside of Darius’ track, * “Dis wan b’ injured Fenrir, an b’ carryin’ the bulk o’ himself oan wan leg.”* is added as his hand drifted over to Fontus’ tracks. 

This one was different, not quite human. Nor was it snowman. * “We b’ havin’ erself ah fishman.”* is stated as the large wolf nudged at Kenneth’s ax, * “Aye, frozen fish sticks saounds gud tae meh too.”* is agreed as if he understood the monstrous wolf. Kenneth’s icy blue eyes meet Fenrir’s equally blue eyes for just an instant before they both turned to a figure walking toward them. “That’s a nice ax you have there.” A shaky voice states, * “Aye, an’ who ye b’?”* is replied as the man stumbled further into view. At this point there was no need for the man to identify himself, it was Eric Bach. Bounty head worth almost 150 million, thanks to his threats and rough handling of a World Nobles favorite slave he was sentenced to level six. The real question was what was he doing on level five? “How about I take that toy from ya, and use it to skin your mutt?” is asked. But Kenneth just shakes his head. * “Fetch.”* Fenrir growls as he pounces, Bach wasn’t going to be missed he was shit in life and now he’d be wolf shit in death. 

* “When yer finished, catch up.”* Kenneth orders before he starts to track both Darius and Fontus. What he didn’t know is that the tracks would bring him across two other level Six escapees. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Helen twisted her arm free of Paulsgrave's grip and retracted her sword, leaping back in disgust from the seemingly unkillable monstrosity. Blood ran down in rivulets down the left side of her face. She grit her teeth in anger. The bone man's words rang with truth. The seed of Sabrina's madness had indeed been planted all those years ago. At worst Paulsgrave was merely the gardener who nurtured her insanity, allowed it to flourish and grow. Still, the part of her that couldn't reconcile the image of her old friend with this psychotic woman, refused to admit the truth. 

Sabrina's madcap laugh echoed across the chamber. She sauntered towards Helen's father and ruffled his golden blond hair. "He's right you know. Everything that I am today I owe to this man." 

"Do not dare lay your hands on me you dirty little savage!" Lord Swann shouted, red faced with rage. "Your mother was my property to do with as I pleased. I put her out of her misery as I would've any stray dog." 

Sabrina backhanded Lord Swann across the face. His face jerked sharply to the side. Blood trickled from the corner of his mouth. She turned towards Helen and cast her a familiar I told you so expression. "Who's the real monster here?" 

"It doesn't have to be this way!" Helen screamed. 

"No, it does." 

Suddenly a black spike exploded out of Helen's chest. She gasped in shock as Sabrina's shadow rose behind her. "Always mind the shadows, dear," Sabrina said with a giggle.    

*"HELEN!"* her father exclaimed, beating his hands against the bone bindings in a mad fury.  

Helen collapsed to her knees, coughing up a stream of crimson. Still she held tight to _Heartsbane_ with a white knuckled grip, refusing to let go. She rose on shaky legs, aiming for one last attack, but doubled over onto her side. The crimson flames of _Heartsbane_ dissipated as her lifeblood seeped out of her body. Sabrina knelt in front of Helen and brushed her blood matted hair to the side. "You've got just enough life left in you to watch me kill your father..." She paused and winked at Paulsgrave. "Well for the first time at least. Maybe then you'll understand the depths of my madness." 

Helen lay helpless as Sabrina's shadow exploded into a swarm of ants, as black as night. The swarm crawled towards her father with a single minded purpose. Lord Swann's eyes widened as a living sea of darkness worked its way up his legs, then his chest and arms. *"YOU CANNOT HARM ME! I AM THE BLOOD OF KINGS! I AM A GOD...I AM...I AM..."* His words quickly gave way to bloodcurdling screams as the ants began to devour his flesh.

Nearby, Balthazar Montegue, the erstwhile man of the hour, quietly crept on all fours towards the blasted open double doors. No one had noticed him yet (or so he hoped). That was good. He no longer cared about marrying that wench Helen, or becoming the richest man in all of Mariejois. All he wanted was to live to see another day. He tried to ignore the splayed open bodies all around him, quite a few with arrows sticking out of their eyes. So many dead nobles. Ancient lines that went back over a thousand years into the Void Century had been snuffed out in mere moments. _You can be the last one standing,_ a comforting voice reminded him, _the sole ruler of Mariejois_. _All you have to do is survive._  Suddenly the chilling screams of Lord Swann filled the air. Balthazar didn't dare look back. 

Just a little bit more, he thought. Just a little bit more and I'll be safe.


----------



## kluang (Nov 11, 2012)

Tony K. Zokique- Mariejois.

He stands atop of the rubble looking at carnage below him. Then a  figure creep closer behind him.

"Blue."

Commander Blue stands next to Tony with hands on his hips. "Well, there goes my benefactor."

"What are you doing here Blue?" ask Tony. "Rango been sniffing around West Blue for a time. I came here and gain that man protection but now..." says Blue before Tony interrupts him. "Nothing can stop the Grey Justice from hounding you."

"That man persistence is troubling." says Blue. "Not to mention the connection he have. With his connections, there's no place he wont find you." says Tony. "Yes the Grey Justice infamous retired pirates scheme. He "retired" the pirates, gave them a new life and identity and they can live without and worry about their past. And he makes quite the money too.Quite a rumor." says Blue. "That rumor is quite famous around the New World." says Tony.

"Well, I have my own method of escaping, and becoming rich too. Then I hound Rango see if he likes it." says Blue and he shows the Swann family treasure key.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Cara Lie*
> 
> "Are you serious? I have spend more then enough time without my children. My Twin Tuliups and Morning Star might be sullied by the hands of Oda know who." She felt a chill coming down her neck. "I am serious though, I might as well be naked then wear these loose, dirty old excuses for clothes." She said, ripping off the legs of the prison suit, the arms and the lower part of the  sweater, leaving her arms, legs and stomach bare. But as soon as she finished, she was forced to her knees by her own frailness. "Fuck. This is getting ridiculous, I can't even tear these weak-ass suits apart without feeling the effects.." She bit her lower lip, really not wanting to say the next sentence. "Fine, we'll do what you say. But the moment you show even the slightest willingness to take advantage of my fraility, I am going to shove your head so far up your ass that you will implode into nothing. Got that, hot shots?"



"Listen, Normally I would be all about taking advantage of a beautiful young woman such as yourself. But quite honestly, My mind has bee on escape from this hell hole since the day I was wrongly placed here." He said, opening another cage. "Hehehehe... Thanks boss! Who'da though a guard be lettin us free!" The pirates and criminals cackled. "Listen up, I am an inmate just like you all." The blond haired man spoke calmly and confidently. 

"I am the head of the legendary Red Cloak pirate crew, Captain Alexander Marrow." He smirked, lowering his cap. "You all help me escape from here and i'll be sure to have my crew give you a lift to the nearest non-marine infested hell hole!" The pirates all laughed. "You let us out of here and we'll join yer damn crew! Hahahahaha!" The blond haired man began to let them all go free. 

"Come on then young one." The blond haired man reached down and threw Cara over his shoulder. "It's time we get you some proper clothing."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2012)

kluang said:


> Tony K. Zokique- Mariejois.
> 
> He stands atop of the rubble looking at carnage below him. Then a  figure creep closer behind him.
> 
> ...



A nobleman crawled through the rubble towards Tony, bloodied and battered. With a shaking hand he reached out and grabbed the archers ankle. Only an hour ago this man had been a high lord, scion of one of the most powerful and influential families in the world. Now he was nothing more then meat for the grinder. A sacrifice to a mad devil and his she demon. 

His bloodshot eyes gazed pleadingly at Tony. "Please..." he croaked. "I...I can see in your eyes that you aren't like those other monsters. No, you're a professional aren't you?" He coughed violently and hacked up blood onto the ravaged marble floor.  

"I'm a very rich man...it can all be yours. Just save me."


----------



## kluang (Nov 11, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> A nobleman crawled through the rubble towards Tony, bloodied and battered. With a shaking hand he reached out and grabbed the archers ankle. Only an hour ago this man had been a high lord, scion of one of the most powerful and influential families in the world. Now he was nothing more then meat for the grinder. A sacrifice to a mad devil and his she demon.
> 
> His bloodshot eyes gazed pleadingly at Tony. "Please..." he croaked. "I...I can see in your eyes that you aren't like those other monsters. No, you're a professional aren't you?" He coughed violently and hacked up blood onto the ravaged marble floor.
> 
> "I'm a very rich man...it can all be yours. Just save me."



*Tony K.Zokique- Mariejois.
*
"Do you got rare coffees?" ask Tony. "No, but please......." mumbles the noble.

"Hired." says Tony and he removed the man from the rubble. "Why do you help him?" ask Blue. "Professional ethics. Like you know anything about it." says Tony. Blue looks at Tony and then at Paulsgrave and Sabrina "Never understand why a man like you working with  demons like them?" ask Blue who is implying Paulsgrave. "Caught in a crossfire at Saboady, all the sensible pirates are heading to Impel Down. Its just between the Marines or them. Don't seem to have much choice at the time."

He pulls the man away carefully and carries him away to a safe distance.

Blue follows him for his own reasons and Tony have learn to always look at this man who will back stab you at moments notice. He ruffles the man and took three golden keys. "Trust me." says Tony and he rips the noble shirt and pant and sees several grim injuries. "He wont make it. Allow me." says Blue as he prepares to finish the man off. The nobles looks at Tony pleadingly and he put his hand on Blue's shoulder. 

"This man paid me to get out of Mariejois alive, and I would do it."

"Professionals. Bah."

Tony shows Blue a golden key. "Its yours. If you could stitch his wound." Blue looks at the key and looks back at Swann's key at his hand. "Deal." and he grabs the key. He kneel down and several black threads appear from his hand. "Better get something for him to bite."

Tony took out an arrow and place it at the noble's mouth. "Sew-Sew Fruit." says Blue and thread began stitching the wounds on the man's body. Its not perfect but it will get the job done. "Done."

Tony grabs the noble and carry him to the port. He looks back and saw several thread coming to him. Well that was expected. Blue wants all the key. Damn greedy bastard. He drops the noble and shoot an arrow at the threads. "Reject" he shouts as he lets the arrow fly. The arrow exploded and Blue retract his thread. "You never change." says Tony as took out another arrow. "Why settle for one, what you can have all." says Blue and he lashed out his threads towards Tony. He waits and then, "Flash." and flung an arrow at Blue's feet. A bright light shines the area, blinding Blue. "Child trick." says Blue. He retracts his thread and Tony is nowhere to be seen. He escape. But that noble is still there. Then Blue remember something. Tony never fights openly. He went into hiding. He's sniping him. Blue looks around him and saw nothing but rubble of once a beautiful area of Mariejois. "Coward, show yourself." shouts Blue. His voice echoes but nothing reply to him.

Shit. He looks at the noble lying on the floor. Maybe if he gets that noble, Tony would show up. Or Tony purposely left him there as a bait. He looks around for any signs of movement Then he felts something gashes at his cheek. He looks at the ground and saw an arrow with traces of his blood. "You miss!!!" shouts  Blue before felt something enters his thigh. He saw an arrow lodge in his right thigh and blood is seeping out. And then the pain hits and he fell to the ground. He screams in pain as he looks at the arrow. He looks at his left and saw Tony jumps down and walks towards him. "You're not my prey Blue, you're Rango's. Give my regards when you meet him." says Tony and he stomps on Blue's injured feet, prompt him to scream louder. He ruffles Blue's pocket and took both Swann's and the noble's treasure key. "Punishment for being stupid." says Tony.

 "Thief!!!" shouts Blue as Tony walks away from him and took the noble with him towards the pier.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sendo.*

Unlike Kai, Sendo had found himself at the mercy of the Newkamas and in a flash had make up and a tiara on. 

“You look fabulous dahling!”

“Yeah, thanks, I guess.” This wasn’t the first time he had been dressed up partly as a woman, there was that time on that one island where he had to…..He stopped his musings. He’d rather not think about that, “So a siege eh? Well looks like we’ll have to roll up our sleeves and get out of here. Um…I suppose there is a reason why I can’t use my powers to deconstruct this building right now right?”

“We’re several hundred feet under water. If you do that then I’ll get sea water all in my hair and THAT would be tragic!”

“Yes, I suppose it would. My wife always complained how it made her hair all unmanageable…um…right so follow me…I guess.” Sendo’s leadership style wasn’t that of a powerful general, but much more based around trust.

“Aha! And why would we do that?” The flamboyant pirate captain asked. “Like I JUST said, no-one has broken out of here and frankly you two seem like you’d become cute little ice lollies as soon as you stepped out of that door.”

“So, you’re just gonna stay here? That’s cool. This guy and me were on level six and we have our powers in tact and there’s also some sort of siege going on. Like a rescue mission right?”

Esma nodded.

“Hm, and I’m pretty much going to tear this entire thing down so you can either stay here and drown or help me fight the bastards that would put innocent men and women in a jail meant for demons.” It wasn’t a speech that was said in a rousing voice but rather one said fluently and so matter of factly that it inspired confidence. 

“Look, I know why you built this haven; but in doing so you’ve conceded that you’ll stay here forever. I want to see my son and my wife again. I want to make sure they have a future in a fair world – one that isn’t corrupted at every turn. This place might be nice but it isn’t freedom, it’s just a very well furnished cell. I’m giving you guys….sorry, ladies a chance for real freedom. Up to you to take it.” Sendo stretched out his muscles and headed to the door. He could feel an icy blast coming from there and began thinking about the temperature outside.

“The temperature is artificially maintained isn’t it? Like, to be freezing. I wonder if I can…” Sendo stepped outside and activated his restoration aura. The bubble around him restored the temperature to what it should be. “Hehe cool!...or not so cool!” 

It wasn’t warm but at least it wouldn’t flash freeze you. He stepped onto the concrete which had been hidden through several feet of snow. “So uh…coming?”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 11, 2012)

*The Red Line...*
The sun set over the western horizon, bathing the stormy seas with a pale orange glow. An octopus fishman swam the choppy currents with his young son, pulling along an overstuffed net filled with sparkling bluefin tuna. Beyond lurked the jagged cliffs of the Red Line, looming hundreds of miles past the gray storm clouds above. Even though Fishman Island wasn't far, these waters were still considered the sovereign territory of Mariejois. Fishing was considered illegal, the penalty death. The threat of starvation, however, could be a powerful motivation. 

The young fishman stopped mid stroke and gaped up at the sky. His father turned and eyed his son quizzically. "What is it Chalros?" The boy raised three tentacles towards the sky. "It's on fire..." He glanced at where his son pointed. A small but potent fiery glow could be seen beyond the clouds. Even though it was so far away the image was unmistakable. The holy city was on fire. He suddenly felt a cold chill run down his spine. "We must go!" Father and son quickly submerged. Within an hour the rumors of the holy city burning would spread like wildfire through Fishman Island and beyond. 

_Nearby... _ 
*The Dark Justice * lay at anchor. She was a mammoth black hulled warship of the new Buster Call Class. Vice Admiral Zane Garrick stood at the prow, quietly gazing at the faint glow of flame emanating from atop the Red Line. He lit a cigar and took a deep drag. This was the work of the Ravenbeards. He could feel it in his bones. They were the only major crew to escape Admiral Mallon's clutches. The rest had all been locked up in Impel Down where they belonged. After the Sabaody incident he had been ordered by the Admiral to hunt them down. 

The helmsman approached Garrick, his eyes wide and uncertain. "We've received no word from the units at the Dragon Gate." He paused and glanced uncertainly at the sky. "The Dragon Gate isn't far. Should we move in to investigate sir?"

Garrick exhaled deeply and shook his head. *"I don't think so. We'll watch and wait for now."* 

"But...but the nobles sir...they-" 

*"Are a cancer upon this world whether the Marines refuse to admit it or not."* Maybe now shit would actually get done with those bubbleheaded swine out of the way, he reflected. Maybe they'd finally be allowed to strike back at the pirates and revolutionaries. No more holding back. No mercy. 

The wind suddenly felt chill upon his face. *"The world is changing. Can you feel it?"   * Garrick glanced over his shoulder at the helmsman, could tell that he would try and radio Marineford the moment he was out of sight. With a dart of his hand Garrick snapped the man's neck and tossed him overboard. All of it done in less then a second. *"Poor guy slipped over the deck and drowned at sea." * 

Garrick returned his watchful gaze to the sky, grinning. 

_*Marineford...*_
Admiral Mary Mallon entered the conference chamber and saluted the council. It seemed that all the old farts had been assembled. The Fleet Admiral sat in the middle, flanked on either side by the elder Marines of the fleet. Some of them had been hunting pirates since before Gold Roger's father was in swaddling clothes. The Fleet Admiral cleared his throat and tapped the den den mushi recorder. He turned towards Mary.

*"Admiral Mallon. You know why you are here?"*

Mary nodded. *"Yes sir. Six nobles dead and countless more injured in the Sabaody Auction House incident. Dozens of criminals freed from bondage and on the lam."* 

A wizened old woman in a gleaming white uniform spoke up. She had once called Mary a ticking time bomb better fit for Dr. Volk's lab experiments. "Mary-chan, you were sent to contain the situation. How could you let this happen under your watch?"

*"The Unnamed Crew and nearly all of the Supernovas were captured,"* Mary countered. *"And are now enjoying a permanent vacation in Impel Down."  *

"But what of the Ravenbeards?" 

Mary grit her teeth in annoyance. She was eager to be rid of the thorn in her side known as Paulsgrave Williams. *"I will devote my full energy to capturing them,"* she said. 

"Perhaps a more competent Admiral is needed to deal with this troublesome new generation," the old lady Marine remarked snidely. 

*"I will continue to serve the cause of justice whether I am an Admiral or an Ensign."* Mary locked eyes with the Fleet Admiral, her old mentor. *"I take full responsibility for what happened sir. If you think that I've failed in my duties then I humbly tender my resignation-"* 

Suddenly the doors burst open. A wild eyed Marine staggered before them and saluted. "We've received a distress call from the Mariejois cipher pol station. The city is under attack!"

Mary stomped out of the chamber without another word.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 11, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> "Listen, Normally I would be all about taking advantage of a beautiful young woman such as yourself. But quite honestly, My mind has bee on escape from this hell hole since the day I was wrongly placed here." He said, opening another cage. "Hehehehe... Thanks boss! Who'da though a guard be lettin us free!" The pirates and criminals cackled. "Listen up, I am an inmate just like you all." The blond haired man spoke calmly and confidently.
> 
> "I am the head of the legendary Red Cloak pirate crew, Captain Alexander Marrow." He smirked, lowering his cap. "You all help me escape from here and i'll be sure to have my crew give you a lift to the nearest non-marine infested hell hole!" The pirates all laughed. "You let us out of here and we'll join yer damn crew! Hahahahaha!" The blond haired man began to let them all go free.
> 
> "Come on then young one." The blond haired man reached down and threw Cara over his shoulder. "It's time we get you some proper clothing."



"Get your hand-" she couldn't finish her sentence before he had picked her up,   wrapped his arms around her thighs, making her blush. "Oy, what did I just tell you! Hands to yourself!" She tried to hit his back, but the moment her fist connected, she felt a stinging pain reverberate through her arm. _"AArgh!"_ She hated being so damn fragile. Maybe it wasn't the best idea to rush Knoxx like she did. Oh well, what doesn't kill you, most definitely will make her stronger.

After walking for a few minutes, and several threats and insults later, Cara leads the conversation onto something else. "So, no name man, what is your deal? Got a girlfriend? Or is it the unflattering prison suit you don't like?"

"I just want to get us out of here."

Cara giggles at the response he gave. "Is that so? Then it has to be the suit."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 11, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World]​*​
[Vengeance so Long Sought, Ravenbeards]​
* Burning Mariejois* 

Balthazar’s blood ran cold when Manfredd’s bloody scream cut across the stuffy air and the hairs on the back of his neck stood on end. It was human nature to want to look, but his cowardice only drove him forward. Forward to his only hope for salvation, the blasted entrance to the room. He makes it and takes a nervous look around. By this time Blue and Tony had left with another of the lucky to survive this, and Balthazar felt more alone than he had ever felt before. In the distance Sabrina and Williams were fixated on Lord Swann and his ilk; he was now free to attempt his escape. But rounding the frayed walls he is met with the barrel of a pistol. Sitting in his way Fitzroy mumbled to himself and lightly rocked to and fro, large beads of sweat rolled down his face. His other hand held tight in his disheveled hair. Balthazar stared at the man; it was as if Fitzroy didn’t even acknowledge his presence.

But when tubby tries to make his move around him though the old house keep kept the barrel of the pistol on his every move, and then Fitzroy’s eyes finally fall on Balthazar as his other hand fell free. “What’s the use?” is asked, the pistol slowly traces from the noble to Fitzroy’s own head where the barrel is twisted. “Even if you do get out, where do you think you’d go?” is asked the barrel falling from his head back to his lap. “Look around Balthazar Montegue, do you think they came alone?” Balthazar eyes focus on a lone window down the hall. Thick black smoke could be seen in the distance, Mariejois was burning, and it only takes the rattle of the pistol to snap the noble’s attention back to Fitzroy, “The only question now is, who deserves the comfort of this bullet?”

[With Paulsgrave]

Williams crooked a smile and his lips crack and bleed, a trail of smoke trailed from his cigar as he looked down to Helen. Such a waste he thinks while holding a palm outstretched and a wicked cross of bone is forged. Flakes of burned skin fall around Helen as it is slammed into the ground just behind her head. Leaning down Williams places a hand on her arm,  “Where’s that smile, you’re going to die holding that sword of yours.” a short vile laugh follows and Helen feels Williams’ hand slip into her arm.  “But not just yet, you’re going to live long enough to see your father be brought back to suffer more. You’ll die knowing it was at your friend’s behest.” as he speaks Williams jump starts Helen’s body, not enough to save her from her wounds, just enough to stave off the shock that threatened to deliver her into sweet unconsciousness.  

Williams’ heavy boot crosses over her as he stepped toward her father; she knew that he was going to enjoy this. She knew it, how did things spiral so far out of control? Paul casts a glance and a wicked grin her way as he squatted down by her screaming father. Now he had hair again and he ran his hands through it. The demonic ants tore at his, Swann’s, flesh and swallowed it down and inch by inch Lord Swann was being eaten alive and his screams started to become hoarse as his throat swelled.  “My how the mighty have fallen, how does it feel to know all that blue blood can’t save you?” Williams asks, but Swann could barely make it out as he was slowly being dismantled. Now it was time to play the mind games, time to spread a little anarchy so now Williams raised his voice, enough that Helen could hear what he had to say too. 

 “Does it sting to know you’ll outlive your little girl? Does it anger you to know that you were a powerless bag of bones that couldn’t protect her, couldn’t save her from a legacy you built. Does it feel you with dread to know that you will teeter on the precipice of death time and again only to be pulled back?” Williams cackles vilely while he shoved a hand into Swann’s arm parting the ants that swarmed there.  “Every time your body numbs or mind cracks, I’ll force it back to normal. I’ll make you relive your daughter’s death time and again and you’ll long for death’s forgiving embrace, but she’ll reject you. Then when your time does finally come you’ll still have no relief, for in death you’ll live under her heel as many did in life to you.” ~


----------



## kluang (Nov 11, 2012)

*Tony K.Zokique- Mariejois.*

Tony uses ash and dirt on the noble face and dress him up in rags. He carries the man down to the pier with luck, one ship remains. He saw the slaves he set free busily preparing for their departure and he approach them. He gave them the noble under the guise of an injured slave and they gladly accept them. 

He then help them loading their supplies and soon they are ready to depart. But then a slave shout and pointed at the sea. He took out his spyglass look through it at the location pointed by the slave. And he smiles.

The Relentless is approaching. From the distance, he estimate they will arrive in twenty minutes. Boy, what did Blue do to piss Rango like this. He signal the slaves to leave port assuring them the Relentless wont harm them. He can guarantee it. That man disdain for slavery is well known. So well known that he was denied several promotion. He also heard how the Marine was pressured by a certain noble family to send Rango away from Marineford to to the the corners of the sea. Who ever heard the leader of a Internal Affairs division do pirate hunting in the four seas.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2012)

Eternity said:


> "Get your hand-" she couldn't finish her sentence before he had picked her up,   wrapped his arms around her thighs, making her blush. "Oy, what did I just tell you! Hands to yourself!" She tried to hit his back, but the moment her fist connected, she felt a stinging pain reverberate through her arm. _"AArgh!"_ She hated being so damn fragile. Maybe it wasn't the best idea to rush Knoxx like she did. Oh well, what doesn't kill you, most definitely will make her stronger.
> 
> After walking for a few minutes, and several threats and insults later, Cara leads the conversation onto something else. "So, no name man, what is your deal? Got a girlfriend? Or is it the unflattering prison suit you don't like?"
> 
> ...



"If you must know the truth, I am simply a mirror man." He carried the woman through the prison riot, men charging past them, "I took on the face of many a person, truthfully It gets harder each day to even remember the Island I grew up on... Though, It is burned into my memory a little." He snickered. "The only survivor of a horrendous war, Growing up with no knowledge of my name or parents." He laughed a bit. "A girlfriend though, Never had time to settle down to think about it. I am a master thief and assassin, attachments are what got me thrown in here."

He held up a copy of his former bounty and handed it to the young woman. "My crimes laid bare, Murder, Impersonation, Assassination, Theft and Stealing the identity of a marine admiral for personal use. I bought a ship under his name. It was quite the fun ride to get here." 

BOOOM! The sound of a horrendous weapon echos before the pair. "Ah, It seems reinforcements have arrive. But not for our aid." He silently unlocks a jail cell and puts the young woman down. "You are still far to weak to fight, Stay here. Everything will be handled by me."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 13, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Darius wasn't the only one who needed a sword. As these new enemies surrounded them, Fontus suddenly felt very exposed without a blade in his hands. To his amazement, one of the snowmen brandished a vicious looking curved sword. It was an ugly piece of steel, rusted and coated in ice crystals. Still, Fontus mused, a sword was a sword.
> 
> The fat but not so jolly jailer gave the command to attack. Fontus made a beeline for the sword wielding snowman. Two wolves lunged at him, Fontus knocked them away with a spin of his leg. A third wolf, a large alpha with a coat as black as coal, snapped at his right forearm. Fontus growled in pain as he felt teeth rip into his flesh. He grabbed the wolf by the scruff of its neck and slammed it downward. The impact kicked up a plume of snow. Fontus had no time to recover as jagged steel sliced at him through the wall of white. He dove away and rolled back to his feet, squaring up with the sword wielding snowman. He pointed at the jagged blade.
> 
> ...






*Darius K. Hawk*

*Unnamed Anything Goes Sword Style~ Dashing Deer Slash! ...wut?*​
He was fighting the prison guard, that seemed to morph into something else. Zoan type. Reindeer. A hoof struck his chest with bone breaking force, sending the raven haired swordsman hurtling away. Grimacing and scowling, Darius twisted his body into a smooth spiral.. landing roughly into the snow. He glanced sideways, ruby reds catching sight of Fontus holding his own. A swordsman, huh..? He couldn't help but smile appreciatively. _Not bad..._

Not that he had time to appreciate it fully, he was soon flanked by reindeer, and attacked with a barrage of hooves. He was panting at first, but now he was growling. What was this..? A joke? A warrior of his caliber fooling around with a bunch of reindeer?! Darius immediately snatched one of the reindeer by the neck, hefting it up, and leaving the poor creature dangling.. clonking at him with all of his might. Darius took the blows with a menacing scowl, and then gripped tighter, choking it out.

"...Come." He encouraged the other reindeer, before sliding into a sword stance with his new reindeer-blade.

"Nooo ho ho! Blitz!" The prison guard wailed as he saw his unconscious reindeer being used as makeshift 'blade'. Enraged, he pointed a plump hand, ivory gloved index fingertip flicking directly at the culprit. He tossed the reindeer tasty 'candies', and they eagerly chomped down the treats.. before their bodies began swelling in a monstrous fashion.. bulging with enhanced muscle while their eyes went white from senseless rage. "Obliterate him! Take no prisoners!" 

Darius arched an eyebrow, facing the sprinting reindeer. They were fast, and moving even faster now. He clicked his tongue in annoyance. "Tch.. you've gotta be fucking kidding me." He then struck a pose, dangling reindeer hiding behind his back. "Unnamed Anything Goes Sword Technique... Rising antler!"

Whirling in a wide sweeping circle, the reindeer he was now gripping by a hind leg swept in a devastatingly swift circle. A split second later heavy chunks of snow, wind, and startling sharpness slammed into the blurring reindeer. His attack cut off their speedy approach with a blast of immense force, before sending the reindeer hurtling backwards with blood spraying across the snow, painting it like a cherry flavored coned snack.

_...Hn, if it's unnamed.. should it still be anything goes..? Should the techniques have a name, or not?_ Darius silently mused, a hand on his hip, which led to him ignoring the Prison Guard's spiking rage as he began gobbling down precious 'candies'. Suddenly a hideous, low pitched, haunting roar wailed... echoing loud enough to carry throughout a nice portion of level 5. It led to Darius glancing over with a now somber expression. 

"...Eh? Using drugs to enhance yourself? Pathetic. I'm sorry, even if my body is breaking apart... I can't allow myself to lose to a piece of shit like you." To hint at his change his eyes took on an intenser, sharper glow, designating he was now focused.. and no longer intended to bullshit around.

The Prison Guard disappeared from sight, immediately reappearing to strike Darius in the face and send him rapidly stumbling backwards. His transformed arm and fist, a cross between a reindeer and a human, swooped for Darius' head. Darius didn't have the speed to avoid it, but his bizarre physical strength allowed for insanely fast swinging.. which he used to bat the arm and deflect it.. at the cost of slightly damaging his reindeer-blade.

"Fuck! My sword!" Darius griped, resulting in Corpus screaming in a monstrous bellowing voice, *"He's not a blade!"*

Darius twisted his body, landing with snow spraying force, and his mouth dipped into an unamused frown. "Unnamed Reindeer Technique... _Dancing with Hooves!_" Darius zigzagged past the mighty blows jabbing at his face, wind blasting by him each time, sending his hair flailing. Blitz spiraling, Darius began clocking Corpus with a barrage of clubbing motions. The hooves randomly swatted at Corpus along with him being smacked around roughly his faithful minion's body.

Each blow made Corpus jerk to and fro, the giant reindeer man-beast amazed that the swordsman with one foot in the grave was managing to last so long. Corpus knelt, suddenly, revealing that he had techniques of his own. Kneeling, Corpus bounced into a springing whirlwind of twists, body rotating like a blurring top. Darius attempted to counter with Blitz, but the reindeer-blade snapped back from the sheer force of the spinning assault, exposing the heavily toned chest Darius crafted.. which was repeatedly struck with booming blows until his ribs cracked and blood spurted messily.. splashing all over Corpus and their snow covered battlefield.

Snow exploding as Darius flew into it roughly, like a chaotically tossed rag doll, the swordsman went unseen as he was buried in clumps of it.. presumably slain. Corpus turned to face Fontus then, his enormous dark brown fingers curling into tightly balled fists. *"No one escapes alive!"* His deep voice bellowed with thunderous force.

"Turn around..." Darius called out to him in a hoarse voice. He was still bleeding from his chest, and it was clear that Corpus alone didn't do this. He was still suffering from Mary's attack. 

Corpus slowly turned his head.. amazed that swordsman didn't take advantage of the opening. Was he stupid..? Either way the smiling man-beast stood his ground.. proud, and invincible, in his head.

"...What? Don't give me that dumbass look. The moment this fight became one on one, it switched to a personal duel.. If I'm going to cut you down, and I _am_ going to cut you down, I'll do it like a man. Not some dishonorable dog. So let's get on with it, fat ass."

He struck a pose, his limply dangling 'sword' hanging by the leg in a two handed grip. The reindeer-blade was swinging in an almost comedic fashion, until Darius adjusted his stance, widening it into crouch for a mighty lunge. Corpus let out an ground shaking battle cry, and zipped straight at him, disappearing from sight again. Battle hardened instinct alone pushed Darius onward, giving him the ability to react to the unseen dash.
*
"Unnamed Anything Goes Sword Style~ Dashing Deer Slash!"*​
Darius, too, seemed to 'disappear' next.. Corpus striking an after image while Darius appeared behind him.. skidding in the snow. Blitz cut Corpus wide open, Darius using the antlers with extreme brute force and equally brutal speed to nearly slash clean through him.. resulting in Blitz losing most of his antlers.

As the prison guard fell backwards.. losing consciousness while reverting to his human form.. Corpus weakly mumbled, "...is, ngh...  not... a deer." before coughing out a mouthful of the blood that was already trickling down the side of his mouth.

Tossing the unconscious reindeer to Rudy and Dash.. Darius staggered forward a few steps, then placed his palms on his knees, panting. _Damn her... I'm... barely able to make it... through a joke of a fight like this...? Just how badly.. did she injure me..?_

When he searched for Fontus.. all he saw was defeated minions all across the battlefield. He blinked in relative shock. Facing Fontus, slowly, he caught his breath enough to ask, "Thinking what I'm thinking..? Large scale.. prison break..?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 13, 2012)

Impel Down

Level 5

Kai, Sendo, Esma and the Newkama Army.

"Oi, the leader goes first!" Kai puffed as he pushed himself past Sendo and walked right out of his restoration bubble, the Repairman tried to warn the king of fools but it fell on deaf ears. Sendo crossed his fingers, hoping the kid could take the cold temperatures, the moron was a pain but he was needed during the prison break. 

"Alright let's move on." Kai seemed unaffected, the Weatherman didn't even have to rely on his physical capabilities to wither the arctic conditions as his own DF powers negated the cold temperature in his immediate proximity. 

Sendo's bubble only had a limited range, some of the okama prisoners could withstand the temperatures but they would need to make haste and make it to the next floor. In their rush they were unaware that on this very same floor allies of theirs were fighting the monsters that roamed this frozen hell.

Prison had been on high alert for a while now, just moment after the level sixers escaped the prison command discovered it and alerted the staff to locate and recapture them but to not cause a riot by the prisoners on the rest of the floors they did so silently and on secured lines of communications but the siege ruined all of that. An attack of the likes Impel Down had never seen before, and the cannon fire removed all the need for discretion. The entire staff present was called to arms, and the escapees and the fools that assisted them by assaulting the prison would come to regret this. Not only had no one ever escaped Impel Down but their timing couldn't have been worse, with all of the important prisoners that were to be transported today to Marineford for their executions, a great deal of W.G. agents and marines were present.

At level six several of the prison staff command top and the W.G. commanders had started the search for the escapees, while the Vice Warden was holding the entrance down with the rest of ID officers. The CP9 agents came in handy now, as most of them and the Demon Guards were sent out to search levels for the high value targets. The rest of the agents headed out, to strike at the heart of the attacking fleet.

Level 4

Most of the prison staff had been hesitant to venture into the next level, few could handle the cold of level five  so a perimeter was set up around the passageways, half the troops on each floor securing passageways in that fashion while the rest went to quel the rioting prisoners that weren't locked in their cells. 

The hooded guards had their weapons raised ,poised to strike at any threat that may reveal itself from those giant doors. When they suddenly started to warp, somehow being changed back into their original state, they knew what was coming and they prepared to attack. "They are here." One overzealous guard yelled into his Den Den Mushi, even before making visual contact on the targets.

Sendo had taken down the obstacle with his powers, Cici was the first to enter the Burning Hell though as he giggled that "I have a surprise babies." The single girlieman up against all those guards, sure they were fodders but single person against numbers like that always looked mismatched no matter what.

Mid jump openings appeared all over his bod, first minitature arrows shot out that enlarged to average size as they reached a certain distance from him. That volley of arrows was followed by drawbridges falling open on his person before dozens of newkamas armed with swords, shields, lances and some even riding horses stormed out and grew to fullsize in similar fashion to the arrows. Within minutes an okama army that rivaled the one they already ventured with trough level five spawned from Cici. Apparently he kept about half of his subject right there with him at all times through use of his DF powers.

Sendo and Kai went in with the second wave, and made short work of the fodders that stood in there way and made progress deep into this inferno until support came. 

"The Klan is here!" Kai yelled out. "Blue Gorrila like Klansmen with axes!" 

"The klan?" One of the Okamas was lost. "Those are Blue Gorrilas." Well Kai was close. "Mindless beasts controlled by one of the Head Guards."

Kai stopped the ax that was swung with the intent to lop of his head, and and punched straight through it and sent the Blue Gorilla that attacked him flying with a Thunder Fist. These guys were stronger than the fodders but shouldn't be much of a problem. The fact dozens were sliding down the walls and joining the chaotic brawl was problematic though. The newkama fodders were struggling against them.

"We need to keep moving!" Esma yelled out, as suicidal as this break out plan was, they couldn't afford to wage an all out war here. Marineford and Mariejois were far too close, and she couldn't possibly now just how great their timing was that they had little worry about ID getting support.

"Alright move on men."Sendo yelled out. He was about to throw in an arm gesture to give it that extra oomph but a shadow coming at his head put a kink in that. He just rolled out of the way in time before a purple growth stabbed into the ground, it seemed to be some kind of bony tail attached to a nightmarish figure dressed in rags. 

Minoscorpion has arrived.

A claw came next, the pincer being trapped by Sendo's, in comparison, undersized paws as it stopped inches away from his head. "Ugh!" With a rather unflattering battle cry Sendo raised the beast of the ground and tossed it away, causing it to crash violently against a wall. 

"That's my right hand for you!" He got the thumbs up for Kai, surely that made his day. In flash the Zoan was back on his feet though, A vile green goo sprayed at those in front of him. Kai, Sendo and Esma had the sense to jump out of the way, before their eyes they saw brick and the flesh of unlucky fodders, allies and enemies alike, melt.

"OK, that doesn't look good." Kai, ever observant, stated. "Let's take care of this freak."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Helen lay on her side, slowly bleeding out onto the marble floor, glassy eyes fixated upon on the grisly sight of her father being tortured. Her mind, however, was very far away. 

_The two girls huddled together beside an old Adam Wood tree. "We'll run away and set sail when we're teenagers!" Sabrina exclaimed, uncorking the bottle of priceless West Blue Wine she had pilfered from Lord Swann's cellar. She filled Helen's cup and then her own.

 Helen nodded. "I'll become the Worlds Strongest Swordswoman,"   she said dutifully. 

"And I'll be the Pirate Queen!" 

They raised their cups in toast and drank the sparkling red wine in one gulp. Sabrina coughed in a sudden fit and grabbed her throat. "AGH! My mouth is on fire!!!!" Helen clapped her on the back, laughing, then helped herself to another cup. _

Sabrina's childlike face suddenly morphed into a twisted mask of insanity, the Sabrina of now. Her father's horrendous screams echoed through the cathedral chamber. Somewhere close by she heard the crack of a single gunshot. It may as well have been a thousand miles away. Sabrina knelt before Helen and stroked her golden hair. Helen was surprised to see a hint of somberness in those insane eyes. "You've got two choices the way I see it. You can bleed to death...or you can come with me like we always planned." She nodded at Paulsgrave and laughed. "This 'ole softy over here isn't so bad once you get to know him. He's like an overgrown teddy bear really. And you think you're strong now, well you ain't seen nothing yet sister. Our doctor will turn you into a powerhouse!" 

She leaned in close and smiled. "So what do you say? The Masked Bandits ride again?"   

Helen locked eyes with Sabrina and began laughing. She grimaced in pain at the effort and hacked up blood across the floor. Sabrina's face contorted with thinly veiled rage. "What's so funny?" Helen glanced at Paulsgrave. Her voice came in a weak rasp, "When you've finally burned the entire world to ashes and there's no more blood left to spill, who do you think your captain will turn on next?"  She convulsed rapidly and lay still. Sabrina frowned slightly and placed two fingers against the side of Helen's neck. She shook her head and slowly rose to face Paulsgrave. 

"Let's burn the whole fucking place down." She glanced at Helen's body. "Leave her. This was always her home anyway."

_Once upon a time...
Helen watched in amazement as the old swordmaster fell into a deep trance. His body sagged forward. Helen caught him and gently rested his back against the padded floor. She quickly checked his pulse. To her astonishment he had none. She pressed her ear over his heart just to be certain. Nothing. Helen sat back and stared at her watch, waiting vigilantly. An hour passed and she began to grow nervous. He had never been out this long before. Suddenly the old man sat up boltright, startling her half to death. His face was pale and drawn. He took a series of deep breaths. 

"How long?" 

"An hour." 

"I do believe that's a record." He turned towards Helen. "Would you like to learn this technique? To dominate your body's natural functions with the power of your mind?" 

Helen shrugged. "It's cool and all but I don't see how it'll help me very much. Could you just teach me how to cut steel instead?"

The swordmaster chuckled. "Let us begin." _


----------



## Taka (Nov 14, 2012)

kluang said:


> *Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*
> 
> They heard several violent explosion and the ground shakes. "That would be the signal Esma told us." says Jean. He looks at Orga who is at his third gate. "Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers." and punch the jail door, knocking it down. Jean looks at Williams who reach his 5th door and he kicks it down. His haki infused kick knock the heavy door down and he looks happy. How the hell did this turns into a contest.
> 
> ...



A Giant. It had been awhile since had seen one of these before. Then he had only been out of prison for only two months so, he didn't expect to see anymore on the outside. Then again he didn't think he'd be back in Impel Down in a such a short time. Luckily he would make sure his visit was a very short stint. "So where to next? Maybe we can meditate on it." William gave Orga a sly smile. 

The giant pointed forward, past the last broken door. It looked to be a pathway but, before William could take a closer look, the giant put out his arm. "I warn you that this course of action shall bring you face to face with a Demon Guard. One they call..." The Giant's voice was drowned out by the sound of pounding possibly against the walls.

"Hmm maybe we should find a way around." Jean spoke with hesitation in his voice.

There came the sound of William cracking his knuckles in anticipation. "Your really not thinking of?" Jean asked, only to see William nodding his head. Jean should have known more then anyone that man would keep on going. William just smiled to the rest and kept walking, all following behind and Jean giving out a loud sigh. 

Within a few minutes, the men came upon a big room filled with snow and temperatures near freezing. A large white furred creature sat in the middle of the room, pounding a large spiked mace on the ground. It was quick to notice as it turned around, revealing itself be a huge, comical looking polar bear. 

"Minobear." The giant stated whilst pointing.

"What? Aw damn it. I remember seeing this guy before my escape last time." William lifted his arms and shrugged. 

"Have at him. We'll sit in the back." Jean responded, walking back to the hall with the giant.

Minobear gave out a ferocious roar before it came charging at William and Orga with it's mace raised high. "So we gotta get past this thing. Always a mid-boss." William stated as he got into stance, toes planted into the snow.


----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2012)

Taka said:


> A Giant. It had been awhile since had seen one of these before. Then he had only been out of prison for only two months so, he didn't expect to see anymore on the outside. Then again he didn't think he'd be back in Impel Down in a such a short time. Luckily he would make sure his visit was a very short stint. "So where to next? Maybe we can meditate on it." William gave Orga a sly smile.
> 
> The giant pointed forward, past the last broken door. It looked to be a pathway but, before William could take a closer look, the giant put out his arm. "I warn you that this course of action shall bring you face to face with a Demon Guard. One they call..." The Giant's voice was drowned out by the sound of pounding possibly against the walls.
> 
> ...



*Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*

Minobear swings his mace downward to William. With haki on both hand and feet rooted to the ground in horse stance posture, Williams readily himself to face the demon guard attack and when the mace is in reach, he pushed the mace with his palm causing a bright light and shattering sound when those two forces met. Orga, Little and Jean cover their eyes and when the flash gone they saw Minobear was push a few steps back and William is half buried in the snow. "What an impact." says Jean and Orga charge forward. The Minobear buried both of his feet in the snow and kicks out a large amount of snow to Orga. "Child's play." and he jumps upward to avoid the snow. Then his face changes when he sees a mace flying towards him. He quickly blocks the attack but the impact sends him flying to back and crash into the wall and fall to the ground.

William get himself out of the snow and charge towards the Minobear. The demon guard swings his mace like a rampaging berserker, but Williams manage to dodge and roll all of his attack. With his haki concentrating in his feet he slams on the ground and rocketed himself head first towards the beast chest. "Heart Crusher!!!"

The beast howl can be heard through out the level. The minobear is knock off his feet and was flying upwards. Jean looks at  Williams attack with amazement. If Williams is stronger that attack could penetrate the Minobear leaving a gaping hole on its chest.

The beast fell down but slowly gets back up. Bloods can be seen dripping from its mouth. It holds its chest and before it can do anything Orga appear right in front of his face. "Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers." and he delivered a hard punch of the beast, knocking him down.

Orga looks at Williams who is feeling the effects of his attack. He's walking towards Orga like a drunken who took down six barrel of rum in one go while holding his head. "Where did you learn that move?" ask Orga. " I just made it." says Williams while rubbing his head. Then they heard a rumbling and the bear slowly gets up again. 

"Well it doesn't look cute anymore." says Williams. The bear slowly walks towards them, with a swollen left eye and coughing blood, it roars angrily at the duo that did that to him.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 14, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World]​*​
[Exodus]​
* Swann Manor* 

Williams knocked the hair from his face while turning his glance to Sabrina and nodded. By this time the Marines more than like knew that the Holy City was under siege and the gate at Impel Down being inoperable would only delay the time it would take the big dogs to get here. The arrival of an Admiral would be highly undesirable.  “Well Master Swann.” is mockingly worded as Williams pulled his hand free of the man’s body, his other pulling the cigar from his mouth. That twisted grin clung to the pirate’s features while the thumbed the ashes over Manfredd’s face. Williams snickers while placing the cigar firmly between his teeth and then in a quick violent moment Williams pulls the broken and disheveled noble to his feet.  “Your little girl is dead.” is bitten, puffs of dark smoke rolls over Manfredd’s face with each word. But all the pain and suffering had left him almost desensitized, to drive the point home Williams would have to use more than words. 

Spinning, the malicious captain threw the man to the floor just inches from Helen’s body. Manfredd gasped in pain as he slid on his stomach, but what came next sent a cold chill down his spine. Raising his head his weary eyes meet Helen’s face. A soft trickle of blood ran from the corner of her mouth. This image was more horrific than all the torture that Sabrina and Williams had inflicted. It was a stunning realization. The end of a lineage, no it was more than an end to a blood line. This was genocide of a people orchestrated by the delusions of a tormented girl and her willing mongrel Captain. A blood stained hand reaches for his daughter’s face and his fingers pass through her blood matted hair. The pain of loss was perhaps the worse pain the man had ever felt and his heart started to fail him. In that instant Manfredd shared a common pain with both Williams and Sabrina, the pain of being helpless at the loss of a loved one.  “You now have my permission to die.” the soft spoken words ring like a sledgehammer as he is kicked by Williams onto his back.

The noble’s jaw slowly heaves with each breath, each more shallow then the one before and with a final short gasp the light faded from Manfredd’s eyes, it was over. The revenge complete, all that was left was to finish burning the Holy City to ash. As the whole event started to wind down Williams’ bloody gaze turned back to one of the lone survivors, a young girl that now stood over the bodies of what was more than likely her parents, a dagger was clutched in her hands. Blood dripped from the tip to the ground as she looked down on her handy work, this one indeed could be useful.  “You girl, if you don’t want to burn with this hollow city. I suggest following.” Williams doesn’t even give Gwen the chance to answer; he was busy walking up to the Vice Admiral he had so lovingly pinned to the wall.  “I have a job for you too.” a mad split of laughter rings and a lit cigar is thrown. It lands in the folds of a century’s old drape that had been partially pulled from the smashed window it guarded. The old cloth was just ripe to ignite and it caught up quickly spreading the flames to the wall and ceiling of the room. One of the largest symbols of wealth had caught up in flame mirroring the state of the city that too burned. 

[Later, Outside]

Lynx was now suspended in the air, halfway between heaven and earth. “You will be our silent witness.” is cackled as Williams shoved his hand over the Marine’s mouth. His fingers slide into the man’s face and tap on the bone underneath. In a moment of pure sadism Williams uses his ability to fuse the man’s jaws together by melding his teeth together and coating the new wall with a bone finish. In fact the way that Williams had crucified him, the man would live. Which was the point as his marine coat was ripped open. In the distance under the protective shade of a tree Night Raven watches as the mad Pirate started to carve a message. 

_* ‘Wish you were here, Paul ~*_​
The message was short and simple, and addressed to Mary though it mention no one in particular. But the Admiral would know and that is all that mattered.  “I leave you to your burning paradise Swordsman.” is stated, Williams’ eyes just looking toward Vergil as he walked to the Door Man,  “We have much to talk on.”,  “My shadow?”,  “My ship.” is stated as the Ravenbeard Pirates started to gather. Mariejois was now burning to the ground and the Nobility of the land was all but destroyed. Night Raven bit his thumb, but he knew if he didn’t open a door to the Maelstrom Williams would have little problem in flaying him as well.  “Go retrieve the high lord’s body Gwenavire, death will be no reprieve.” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
A figure emerged from the shadows. He strode silently through the smoke and flames, his steel capped boots crunching over the rubble and shattered glass. He paused before the bodies of Lord Swann and his daughter Helen. They lay side by side in grim repose. The father's blood stained fingers rested over his daughters cheek. One last act of affection in death he had rarely ever shown her in life. He knelt before the girl and checked her pulse. Unlike a certain shadow woman, he actually knew what he was looking for. 

He grinned slightly. "Clever little bird..." 

She didn't have very long. This sort of meditative trance was taxing on the body at the best of times, let alone when already near the point of death. First he pried Helen's sword from her death grip and slung it across his back, then lifted her into his arms. Before departing, he took a moment to offer his respects to his former employer. "It was just business my lord..." he muttered. "It was always just business." 

Now he had one last debt to repay. Then maybe, just maybe, his ledger would finally be wiped clean. He departed the flaming cathedral and took to the sky, gliding over the burning city. Structures which had stood for a thousand years crumbled beneath them. It was almost tragic, but he was a man who was not so easily moved by tragedy. A hoarse voice, barely clinging to life, whispered at him...

"Neville..."

Helen blinked at the old agent before losing consciousness. Neville increased his speed, iron strong legs kicking rapidly at the air. They soared past the golden gates and over the infinite vastness below. Neville descended sharply over the high cliffs of the Red Line. Nearly a mile past the jagged rocks, yet still hundreds of miles above the rumbling storm clouds below, he came upon the mouth of a cave. He hoped the old witch was still there. Neville entered the dark and winding tunnel. The way was lit by hanging torches, glowing with an eldtrich green light. The smell of noxious odors became stronger, sulfur and brimstone. Beyond he could hear a bubbling liquid. A shrill voice cackled with laughter. Neville rounded the last corner and eyed the squat troll of a woman in tattered silk robes. She hunched over a boiling cauldron of green liquid, greedy black eyes searching for something only she could see. Her thin, cracked lips curved into a smirk of amusement.  "Quite a show up above. I've enjoyed it immensely!" 

"I need your help witch..." Neville declared. 

The old woman slowly raised her gaze to meet Neville's. "Watch that tone brat. I was plying my trade here when your father's father was just a stain on his mother's thighs." 

Sally "The Queen of Miracles" they called her. No one knew how old she was exactly, but she had been around for as long as anyone could remember, a curious oddity the Nobles allowed for their amusement. It wasn't rare that she received visitors from Mariejois, those seeking untraceable poisons, love potions, and everything in between. Some said she was the spurned daughter of a once noble house. Others claimed she was a runaway slave. What everyone agreed on was that she possessed powers bordering on the supernatural. Neville knew better, however. There was no magic in this world. The source of her power was clearly a devil fruit.  

Sally gazed at Helen and clucked woefully. "How unfortunate. I was rooting for this one." She waved her hands forward, beckoning. "Bring the little swan here." Neville placed her gently on the ground before the witch. "Can you...?" 

"I can't bring back the dead if that's what you're asking laddy." She ran her gnarled fingers over Helen's pale and bloody face, and peered closely at the chest wound. Sally nodded thoughtfully. "Hmmm. This one isn't so dead yet." 

Neville breathed a sigh of relief. "Then you can heal her?" 

"I can give her a push in the right direction, but the rest is up to her." She smiled enticingly at Neville. "My miracles don't come for free. What do you have to pay with?"  Neville produced a leather pouch of golden coins from within his coat. She spat on the stone floor when she saw the coins bearing the seal of House Swann. "That's worthless to me!" The witch's gaze fell on Helen's hair, matted with blood but still as bright as beaten gold. "The golden hair of the last Swann. That'll do..."  

Neville grunted his assent. Sally cackled with laughter and waved him back. "Away with you. You don't want to be here for what happens next."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2012)

*Mariejois/The Ravenbeards...*
Sabrina followed behind Paulsgrave, strolling along the burning streets. Tears strolled down her face, but not of sadness. She felt unusually calm, almost happy. Whatever regret she felt at losing her old friend was assuaged by the sight of Lord Swann screaming as ants tore away at his flesh. Revenge really was sweet. Whoever said otherwise had never truly felt what it was like. Behind her came a troupe of zombies. They carried sacks of plundered treasure and priceless artifacts. Two zombies hauled a giant wooden gourd over their shoulders, filled to the brim with newly gained shadows. She was and always would be a thief at heart. That part of her would never change. Fitzroy approached her, looking like a man at the end of his rope. He fiddled relentlessly with the skull ring given to him by Paulsgrave. One look into his hollow, bloodshot eyes showed the desperation and torment. He was just too much of a coward to end it himself. 

"You sure you want to come with us Fitzy?" she asked. "You're free now. Go back to your family." 

Fitzroy slowly shook his head. "I can't face them knowing what I did. I have no place else to go." 

"And you're too chickenshit to blow your brains out." 

"Well..."

He paused and stared at the finely engraved skull ring in his hands. With slight hesitation he removed the golden ring of Swann House from his finger, identifying him as chief Steward, and tossed it over his shoulder. "This is my punishment," he said, slipping on the skull ring. "To serve the damned."  

Sabrina slapped him across the back and chuckled. "Lighten up will ya." She cast him a mischievous smile. "Don't worry. That guilt you're feeling now...it'll all go away. Before you know it you'll actually come to enjoy these moments."  Fitzroy gave no answer to that and meekly followed along. 

As they prepared to leave, she eyed Night Raven with a disdainful look. Paulsgrave and the promise of a clean escape were the only things keeping her from slitting his throat. Sabrina winked playfully at Vergil, the new Lord of Mariejois, and mock curtsied. "It's always good having friends in high places, isn't it _Lord Vergil_? If you ever get too high and mighty for your royal britches just remember your old friends and always sleep with one eye open."   She burst out laughing at that last part.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 14, 2012)

*Gwen Eames*

Williams sure was scary, but that wretch Sabrina was no walk in the park either. Gwen knew that keeping a low profile was her best bet, yet her love for blood kept tingling like mad.


"...remember your old friends and always sleep with one eye open." Her attention turned to Sabrina. Taking slow, careful steps, she walked until she was within talking distance to the black haired woman.

"Hey, shadow-brat! I am fucking aching here, let me lick your wounds!" Her tone was squeaking and begging, her mouth grinning and her eyes wide.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Gwen Eames*
> 
> Williams sure was scary, but that wretch Sabrina was no walk in the park either. Gwen knew that keeping a low profile was her best bet, yet her love for blood kept tingling like mad.
> 
> ...



Sabrina regarded Gwen with an upraised eyebrow. The younger girl hopped up and down on the balls of her feet, eyes pleading, like a junkie looking for her next fix. First thing was first. She raised the back of her hand in a threatening manner, causing the girl to flinch. No strike came, however.  

"First of all my name is Sabrina. Get it right you little freak. And no you can't lick my wounds!" 

Sabrina's shadow danced around Gwen, giggling.  

"Second of all, if you want blood, you ask Dr. Odastein over there." She pointed in the direction of Dr. Hawthorne who was strolling towards them. He had a bemused smile on his face, as if he was privy to some important secret that only he was aware of. The doctor bowed respectfully towards Sabrina. His gaze shifted towards Gwen. "Ah our newest recruit. I hope this one is a keeper," he declared, not hiding the curiosity in his voice. 

"Give her some blood," Sabrina snapped. 

Hawthorne shifted his cracked spectacles and grinned. "Blood? Oh, I have lots of that." He unbuttoned his rumpled lab coat and opened the right side. Along the inner lining were rows of tiny blood vials and syringes filled with glowing liquid. "Do you prefer a specific blood type, madam?" he asked Gwen.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 14, 2012)

*Gwen Eames*

She backed away from the doctor, scowling at him. "Fuck you asshole." she said, turning her attention back to Sabrina. "Your blood is amazing, girl. I could suck it out of you for hours." Her eager junkie behaviour morphed into a demanding glare, staring the Ravenbeard bitch down. "If you don't want to give it to me, ill just have to take it from ya."

She was treading on  dangerous ground now, but her eagerness seem to cloud her judgement. Then, out of the blue, she turned back to the Ravenbeard doctor, head raised high, like she was sensing something special. "Wait, who's blood is that?" She was close now, almost sniffing the vials. "Which one?" Hawthorne asked, looking down at the crazy young girl, sniffing inside his lab coat. *"THAT ONE!"* The scream came out of nowhere, her hand snatching the vial from his coat, holding it high. The light from Lord Swann's crystal chandeliers reflected off the crimson liquid. A greedy smirk inched across her features. "I have been looking for this for years! Blood of the feared admiral Mary Mallon!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2012)

*Impel Down/Level 5 - Frozen Hell...*


Ranma Saotome said:


> As the prison guard fell backwards.. losing consciousness while reverting to his human form.. Corpus weakly mumbled, "...is, ngh...  not... a deer." before coughing out a mouthful of the blood that was already trickling down the side of his mouth.
> 
> Tossing the unconscious reindeer to Rudy and Dash.. Darius staggered forward a few steps, then placed his palms on his knees, panting. _Damn her... I'm... barely able to make it... through a joke of a fight like this...? Just how badly.. did she injure me..?_
> 
> When he searched for Fontus.. all he saw was defeated minions all across the battlefield. He blinked in relative shock. Facing Fontus, slowly, he caught his breath enough to ask, "Thinking what I'm thinking..? Large scale.. prison break..?"



Fontus scratched his head at Darius' show of improvisational swordsmanship. He himself had never thought of using another living being as a makeshift sword. The mental image of him using a swordfish in a duel suddenly popped into his mind. He quickly cast it aside. "That was....impressive," he muttered. 

He nodded when Darius mentioned a potential prison break.  "Great swordsmen think alike." Fontus hefted his frozen sword over his shoulder. "Let us free our imprisoned brethren," he said solemnly. 

They marched their way through the tundra of Level 5, figuring that they would run into the prison cells at some point. Darius pointed in the distance. A long row of cells stretched in both directions around the outer perimeter of the snowy wasteland. Fontus peered into a cell and frowned at the half frozen and trembling prisoners within. No man deserved to be treated in such a cruel manner, pirate or not. "If you wish to strike back at your captors then fight with us!" he boomed, delivering a downward slash and slicing the frozen iron  bars in half. 

Within minutes Darius and Fontus had freed hundreds of convicts. Some of them were eager to be free of this frozen hell, no matter how hopeless the odds seemed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2012)

*Tiger D. Ral*

She was running in circles, a desperate look in her face as her hands were holding her head. her steps resounding around the entire deck of the Scarlet Wave. But why was she like that? The reason can be easily explained in a few words. It?s been a couple of weeks since Ral, Kyla and Barakiel left Dynamo Flesh Island and departed towards the horizon; at this point Kyla is using a white ensemble formed by a sweatshirt and pants. The reason for her current behavior is...

" Hey what?s up with you? "the big man asked while coming out from his room. Yes, all the three of them had their own rooms in that ship and even more, they were really comfortable contrary to the hard and cold cages they were at when trapped in the hands of Skull Valley. Although probably this was of no importance for the leade rof the trio since it seemed the world itself was his bedroom.  

Once she heard Bara?s voice, Kyla turned to look at him with teary eyes.

" I-I...I THINK I KILLED HIM!!! IWASTRYINGTOSURPRISETHEBOSSBUTWHENITOUCHEDHIMHEFELLDOWNIMMOBILE!!"or at least something lke that is what she tried to say by using her hands and making a lot of gestures. Barakiel stayed in silence for a few moments, he didn?t understand a thing but by the scene he could imagine what was going on. Kyla wa sabout to cry and Ral was lying on the ground as if he were a corpse.

" I don?t get it at all but..."his enormous hand took the huge iron mallet tied to his back and then raised it a sif he were going to smash something with that thing.

*sniff*

Barakiel let his mallet go down with a monstrous strength, a msile in his face a shis attack was directed towards the immobile young man. Kyla immediately reactd trying to stop him but it was futile, a big cloud of dust raised on the deck as both pirates staye din silence.

" Zzzz...Zzz..."snores were heard from withing the screen and as it cleared, they saw Ral still on the ground next to the mark left by the mallet, it seems like he adodged with ease.

" See? He?s still alive. Don?t get too concerned about him, it seems like he can also fight and eat while having a bubble of snot. This bastard is the laziest man you will ever meet. "he stated. Kyla let her breath go out once she felt relieved; the man she just decided to follow was a weirdo. 

"mmmm...What?s going on? is the meal ready? "the voice of ther ed-haired pirate called the attention of the green-haired girl and the muscular man, the answers to his question was Kyla shaking her head and a cold "No" from Bara."See ya later then...Zzz...Zzz"he informed before falling asleep again. Tiger D. Ral was a man aiming for a great title, he who beholds that title will be known as a world class threat but, will he really be able to achieve it?


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2012)

Vergil.

His mother had asked him to kill Lord Englestad slowly, but he was not to be some tool for vengeance. In the end he died like all the others, as unimportant as all the others and Vergil’s Yamato stayed in its sheath. Of course there was some degree of pleasure to be derived from all of this as one by one his torturers fell in a symphony of screams and pleading; such things had been offered to their noble ears but were dismissed.

Sabrina, as insane as ever made some sort of ridiculous threat at him. He simply looked at her with a thin smile. "You're welcome." is all he said. He had learnt that being passive aggressive was the best way to irritate her.

His captain too walked by him, the two men exchanging just a curt nod of acknowledgement before he left Vergil with a burning city – all the riches were taken, the houses smashed and the residents had been killed. The slaves were free as well and really all Vergil was left with was with the blood soaked land. He thought on just how many people had died here; how many were tortured. Perhaps a lesser man would have paused in somber silence at the tragedy of this place but Vergil knew better - There were no such things as victims here. 

Each one of these people, including himself, who were put  into that position – of being endlessly tortured – each one of them, if given the opportunity for absolute power would be corrupted absolutely. Notions of ‘good’ would soon be swept away by temptation. Temptation and justification. The nobles had become as vicious as they were because they viewed ‘common people’ as inhuman. The nobles were the only true life form so to use other people as tools was completely natural. They had justified it in their brains to such an extent that they had believed it. This self indoctrination was to be found in every single person, leading Vergil to conclude that everyone on the planet could have been his torturer, so it was better if he was theirs than to run the risk of that occurring again. 

He stepped through the rubble contemplating and admiring just how thorough a job Williams had done. He was now the last noble on Mariejois and he had a dizzying amount of power. What to do with it? Interestingly he thought about the girl that had been taken away from him. He wished to experience what the conclusion of that encounter. The first girl he thought of was Kiya – perhaps it was simply because he had spent much of his time with her, aside from Sabrina but his opinion of her was soured with her stealing his shadow.

The Great Hall in the centre of Mariejois was where the nobles would come to discuss the various rules around their little paradise. It was also home to a den den mushi that connected them to the Gorosei. It would be prudent to let them know what had just happened.

“Good day, gentlemen. My name is Vergil Englestad – the last noble alive on Mariejois.”


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 15, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Impel Down/Level 5 - Frozen Hell...*
> 
> 
> Fontus scratched his head at Darius' show of improvisational swordsmanship. He himself had never thought of using another living being as a makeshift sword. The mental image of him using a swordfish in a duel suddenly popped into his mind. He quickly cast it aside. "That was....impressive," he muttered.
> ...



*Darius K. Hawk*

*Impel Down - Level 5*

*Misery loves company*​
The prison break was on. Shivering prisoners trembled and were barely able to move, but once freed a little bit of life filled them. At least, the ones that weren't frozen solid already. The normally indifferent swordsman stared at their plight with a vague level of sympathy written on his expressionless mug. He then looked off to the side with a smooth tilt of his head. It was time to go. The prisoners gathered primarily near Fontus, rubbing their arms and bouncing from foot to foot while glancing about in a frantic manner. The stronger prisoners remained motionless and held a solemn look. In the eyes of a few you could see unspoken gratitude.

Darius stopped bleeding faster than normal, thanks to the coldness, which left him shivering but what the hell... at least it numbed the pain from his freshly broken ribs. "Are any of you devil fruit containers..?" Darius asked, his hoarse voice sounding gruff. "What?" A random convict in striped prison wear shouted. "WE CAN'T HEAR YOU, BIG BRO'!" Another shrieked from the back of the gathered mob, hands near his mouth. The man then returned to anxiously blowing hot breath on his hands in an attempt to combat the coldness.

"God damn it.." Darius muttered, the small icicles forming on his lips making his inaudible complaining difficult. Jerking one of them closer by the top, he muttered his words, and the man nodded repeatedly. He then faced the gathered crowd of prisoners and shouted, "ARE ANY OF YOU DEVIL FRUIT CONTAINERS?! DO ANY OF YOU HAVE A DEVIL FRUIT!? IF SO COME TO THE FRONT OF THE GROUP!" 

There was a long pause, followed by some exchanged glances. Clearly no one wanted to risk standing out in the crowd. Eventually a quietly arguing duo stepped forward. It was a gravely old man, and a spunky young girl with wild spiky hair, mostly black, but dyed with colorful highlights.

"H-Hawk Zoan... m-my name is Windel... this is m-my f-f-friend... J-Jacklyn.. F-Fire.. w-w-w-orks.. p-paramecia.. T-T-Thank y-y-y-y-you.. f-f-or.. s-s-saving us..." Windell directed at Darius and Fontus. "Yea', thanks." Jacklyn snapped, bobbing her head in a cocky manner.

Darius glanced at the rest of them. Any others..? If there were, they were keeping quiet about it. No matter. One's life being in danger was always a good way to force them to reveal their abilities. "Whatever.. let's go." Darius muttered, walking ahead with his eyebrows furrowed. 

*Meanwhile, CP9 watches on...*

A group of men and women dressed in stylish black suits watched, standing in different but equally relaxed poses outside of their rigidly poised leader. 

"I'll handle it." One of them commented, arms behind his head in a lazy manner. His voice was deep and smooth. He stepped forward to reveal that he was a muscular tattooed man rocking chaotic hair. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








"Wait! Doragon... They're swordsmen.. I should go with you!" Shouted a far younger voice. 

"What? Fine. Just don't get in my way, Kozu.." The menacing CP9 agent said. "I'm the fastest in the world. I'd never get in the way. Oh, hey! Can I kill some of 'em? Huh?!" Kozu asked eagerly as the young CP9 agent stepped out of the darkness with a menacing grin. 



"At first we were ordered to simply return them to their cells. Now that the break out is happening everywhere we're to stop them by any means necessary. The orders were for all of us to split up.. None of the prisoners are to escape, even if we have to kill some of them. It seems we, The World Government, can't afford more disgrace than we've already suffered at the hands of this riffraff." 

"Fine, fine! It should be fun!"

*Back in Level 5....*

As they were nearing the exit of the snowy hell a familiar voice said,

"Ah... Darius. Long time no see."

"....!" Darius slowly turned to look over his shoulder.. and see a tall figure in a black cloak.. along with a short mustached man in a lab coat.

"...Hey, do me a favor. Go on without me. Search for a pirate named Kai," Darius instructed, an unwavering frown on his young face. He then turned to face the duo, body tensing, as he wished.. more than ever.. he had a sword.

"Long time no see.. stupid little brother."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 15, 2012)

Impel Down

Outside

Siege

"Howling Mad Demon Ape Moon Cutter!" A very grand and exaggerated attack name for rather simple swordslash, the force behind it and the sheer size of the blade caused massive damage to the poor fodders that were in the way as Son Goku was air slashing at the prison structure. Drax had taken the skies, sonic shrieks shattered bone and stone alike and even Saru, who had grown to the size of an adult male by now but was still dwarfed by the humongous Goku.

The siege had going well so far, the alliance had an immense firepower with them in the form of ships and combatants and the sad ID guards stood little chance, by the time they managed to run out of the gate they would've been hit a dozen times over by the various attack that rained down on the structure.

But back up was on the way.

Underwater Fishmen and Merfolk alike were already caught in a battle with the creatures that roamed this part of the Calm Belt, their main task had been to keep the Seakings away from the ships and they had been fairing quite well so far but they were too busy to stop the dozens of Blue Gorillas that raced past them towards the surface.

Drax was the first to spot them, from his vantage point, and warned his "Pops" while swooping down to the deck. 

"Brothers?" Both Goku and Saru were confused, these ax wielding cloaked figures seemed to look like very close relatives to them. Did they just stumble upon a pack of roaming Sons?" The fact that they were jumped and had those axes came at them with the intent to lop heads from shoulders didn't seem to cause Goku any worry. "I knew it were Sons!" To him it seemed to confirm the fact that these were of his clan. He was far off but no one ever accused Goku of being a genius. 

They were a step up from fodders, but only just, Goku and Drax had no problem with them. "Some weak ass baby Sons!"  He scoffed, all the while slashing at them. 

Meanwhile, CP9 watches on...

An entirely different set of men and women dressed in stylish black suits watched, while jumping at varying paces on seemingly nothing but air itself way up in the air above the prison and the attacking ships. Through use of a DF they had managed to slip past all the chaos and they indeed to take care of business with a series of surgical strikes at the elites of this little suicide raid on Impel Down. 

"Let's go."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 15, 2012)

*[About the Crumbling World]​*​
[Exodus II]​
Paulsgrave largely ignored Gwen’s ‘need’ of blood as he coerced Night Raven to open the gate to the Maelstrom. That is until Gwen made the usually fatal mistake of threatening Sabrina. And though he knew his nightingale could more than take care of her own, Paulsgrave was highly protective of things that he considered relevant to his interest. As the young woman snatched a vile of blood from Hawthorne the unstable Pirate vanished in a blur of motion. In an instant Williams was between the surgical genius and the spoiled little girl. Two powdery white fingers snatch and twist Gwen’s lip ring so that she was forced to stare into his eyes while his free hand snatched the vile of blood from the girl. Used to having her way Gwen starts to rant as she did when Sabrina refused to give up her blood. 

But staring into the abyss of Madness that was Williams’ deathly gaze she quickly decides it better to hush while he handed the vile of valuable blood back to the good doctor. Williams’ lips twisted to a snarl while he placed his now freed hand on her face his fingers easily sinking pass her skin.  “Do you know who I am girl?” is asked and Gwen shook her head, the name Paulsgrave Williams was jokingly used around Mariejois, as some sort of novelty as any Pirate with a bounty as high as his. Whispers behind closed door how they might break people such as he and his ‘whore’. But no one really knew the depths of Williams’ depravity unless they witnessed firsthand. Now Sabrina and his name would be used to scare little children to be good, modern day boogie men/women.  “Then you’d know I’m not the one to be trifled with.” his voice was low and powerful each word seemed to radiate death and destruction.

His eyes narrow as he lightly speeds Gwen’s blood flow up, which causes her pulse to race and her head to spin.  “Next time you threaten an officer of my crew you’ll long for the flames that burned this blood soaked earth for what I will do to you will make the scorching of these fires feel as a godsend.”Williams said officer of his crew, but the only really cared for Sabrina and his pet project Gwenavire Treespliter. Williams released his grip and turned to Hawthorne, the Doctor knew what Williams wanted and merely nodded. No words had to be spoken.  “Any time.” Night Raven shouts as a large gate had been created. When it opened the bone decks of the Maelstrom came into view.  “Let us go home.” ~


----------



## kluang (Nov 15, 2012)

*Orga William Jean-Impel Down Level 5*

Jean and Little look at Orga and William and then look at the demon guard that is half buried in the room's ceiling and seems to be stuck there. Little look at them with disbelief. The so call unstoppable bear is defeated with combine effort of this two individuals. "Lets move people!!!" shout William and everyone follows him. Little grabs the demon guard's mace and follow closely behind Jean.

They open a door and sees the staircase heading to Level 4. "Damn I can feel the heat." says William when he take one step forward, someone shoot, and the bullet hit the ground inches from his feet. "They're expecting us.  Well, we can't hope to have a clear path the top." says Orga while trying to sneak a peak. 

"Actually I do." says Jean nonchalantly. 

"Inmates, of Level Five and Six, your simple minded escape is over!!!" shouts the guard captain and the sound of guns reloading can be heard from atop of the stairs. "Your slow, ugly, immoral and stupid leader won't lead you out." shouts the Guard Captain.

"Hey, who you calling ugly?!" Little shout back.

Orga, William , Jean and te rest of the escapees look at Little. "Sorry."murmur Little.

"The next escapees are here." says captain guard to his Den Den Mushi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2012)

*With Helen...*
A light slap to the face awoke Helen. She muttered a curse and blinked in surprise at the imposing figure of Alfonso Knoxx, the strongest swordsman in the world. The grizzled swordsman stood over her, arms crossed, a disapproving expression on his face. Helen sat up. They were in a forest, surrounded by a grove of Adam wood trees. No, she realized, these were the grounds of her estate on Mariejois. She looked up at Knoxx. "What the hell is this?" 

Knoxx shrugged. "Don't know. It's your dream." 

He strode towards a picnic blanket set beside a towering Adam wood tree and flopped down cross legged. A wine bottle and two cups were on the blanket. The very same wine bottle Helen and Sabrina had once shared as children. This really was a dream. Knox uncorked the bottle with his teeth and took a healthy swig. "Ah now that hits the spot. Good stuff, good stuff."  He belched and wiped his mouth with the back of a hand. "The real question is what are _you_ doing here." 

Helen frowned slightly, wrapping her arms around her knees. She shuddered at the memory of her father's screams, punctuated by Sabrina's mad laugh. "I failed. I couldn't protect my father. He was a monster but..." She left the rest unsaid, that no matter the horrors he had inflicted on others, she had loved him once, even if it seemed like a lifetime ago, and his blood still ran through her veins. She spoke the next words softly, while staring at the wine bottle in Knoxx's grip. "I couldn't save my friend."  

"So you got your ass kicked. It happens. Life is about getting knocked down and getting right back up again." Knoxx took another swig then laughed. "Pretty much sums up the relationship with my wife." 

"Sabrina..."

"Was going batshit crazy long before you two had your little reunion. She chose her path."

Suddenly Helen found herself filled with rage. She ran a hand down her left eye, where a scar should be. "I want to kill the man who did this." Knoxx finished off the bottle and tossed it aside. He rose to his full height. His legendary seastone sword materialized in his hands. "You do what you have to do. Just don't forget our appointment." With a single swing he cleaved all the trees around them in half. Helen went flying back from the hurricane force, screaming. 

Helen sat up boltright, nearly tipping over the cot she lay on. She was in a large tent. Outside she could hear the sound of crashing waves. Reflexively she touched her chest, where she had been impaled. The wound was gone, not even a scar, the only trace a discolored bruising that would likely fade with time. Fresh clothes and a mirror had been set aside in a corner. She quickly dressed. One look in the mirror, however, and Helen saw that she hadn't quite escaped her ordeal unscathed. Her long golden hair had been chopped away, leaving an extremely short and uneven mess. Helen traced a finger over the nearly two inch vertical scar that ran over her left eye. No matter. She could still see out of the eye and that was all that mattered. 

Helen exited the tent, blinking away the sunlight as her eyes adjusted. Beyond was a rocky shoreline and a clear blue sea, behind her an expansive redwood forest. _Heartsbane_ was stabbed into the ground beside the tent. Helen curled her fingers around the handle of the massive broadsword and exhaled with relief, suddenly feeling whole again. A skewered pig was roasting over a roaring fire. Helen's stomach rumbled. She felt someone approaching and turned about. Her eyes narrowed as Neville Bogart appeared through the trees, carrying a stack of branches. He stopped short when he saw the anger on Helen's face. 

"Do you want to kill me?"  he asked, dropping the branches to the ground. 

"I'm thinking about it..." 

"Killing me will not bring back your father or restore your friends sanity."

"Yeah but it'll make me feel a lot better." Helen grit her teeth, struggling to restrain herself. She had many questions, but first thing was first. "How long have I been out?" 

"A week since I carried you out of the fires of Mariejois." 

She let that sink in. An entire week. She truly had come close to death. "Where are we then?" 

"Welcome to the New World my lady."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 17, 2012)

Impel Down

Level 4

Kai, Sendo and Esma

With it's sheer size, durability and all of it's highly lethal appendages the Minoscorpion was proving to be quite problem for Sendo and Kai, in between all  the chaos going on with prisoners brawling with guards and Blue Gorillas. The thing just kept standing up, and right now after what they thought was the third finishing strike, the awakaned zoan was now in a struggle with Kai, the scorpion was trying to use his claws to crush the pirate's head. Kai on the other hand was trying to prevent that, as silly as that may sound.

"Lightning charge!" The current flowing through him locked his muscles up, Sendo took this as the perfect opportunity to finally get rid of this gigantic pain in the ass. "Ugh!" He took a firm hold of the tail, and proceeded to toss him through the hole leading down to level 5.

"That's my assistant for you!" Sendo was giving a thumbs up, and probably would've gotten a pat on the shoulder had they had more time.

But they needed to move on, as they pushed and fought their way through the violent sea of people, they were unaware that they were targeted by an entirely different caliber of opponent. Kai was the first to singled out, the escaped level sixers were the ringleaders in this riot and so they needed to be taken out first.

The Weatherman had lost track of his partners during the chaos, the eye in the sky that had been observing the trio took this as the moment to strike at one of them before moving on to the rest. 

CLANG​
A long sword cleaved the concrete floor that Kai would've stepped on if his reflexes hadn't been fast enough. A blond girl with a long sword in one hand and a scabbard in the other, gauntlets covering both of those hands. Kai felt those gauntlets didn't really go well together with that monkey suit she was wearing but he couldn't be bothered to share his knowledge of fashion at this point in time.

"Bitch I ain't got..." 

"Soru."

As she whispered this word she disappeared, Kai's eyes went wide as he recalled what to expect from a past experience with a Rokushiki user. He spun around and went on the offensive, with a chop at the air he yelled out. "Wind Cutter!" 

Saber who landed right in the path of this attack was surprised but deflected the airblade with a slash at the attack itself, the attack ended up neutralized and died down after blowing a final wind gust that did little more than ruffle her hair.

"Hmmm." Her sharp blue eyes made several observations in that short moment alone. From reading the report on this guy, she was aware that he had dealt with a CP agent before, granted it was no CP9 but apparently this was enough for him to be well aware of Soru and possibly what the other Rokushiki move had to offer. 

He was fast enough to combat Soru and that little move he just did, if she had to describe it as anything, she would describe it as a Rankyaku knock off. 

"You learned a lot about Rokushiki already huh?"

"Roku what?" He had seen enough to be able mimic the moves somewhat but that didn't mean he knew anything about what they were called or how they actually worked originally, his facsimiles were all just on the fly improvisations produced by his DF powers.

"Allow me to school you in what the real six styles look like."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 17, 2012)

*[Betrayal of Trust]​*​
[Fate]​
*[Somewhere in the New World, Near Present]* 

Dark clouds build ominously in the sky and a bolt of incandescent blue lightning splits it. On the horizon the Maelstrom sails into view as thunder rolls. It would appear that the heavens themselves were in discord over what was going to transpire shortly. That is if one were superstitious, in reality the Ravenbeards have entered the influence range of a Storm Island. Williams stood at the helm by Steelshanks as he steered the ship. Heavy drops of rain start to pound the grizzly deck of the ship; Steelshanks cuts a look to Williams whose gaze if fixed on the small island in the distance. * “You sure this isn’t some trap?”* the zombie asks its eyes rolling back the island as well.  “And if it is? Anything short of their best is but a wave crashing on a craggy coast.” is replied, Williams’ heavy boots accent his nonchalant attitude while he walked toward the bow. * “Even the coast erodes over time Paulsgrave.”* is replied, even the dead it seems can worry.

*[Six Months Ago]*

 “I told you, all I want is my shadow. I’ve done everything you’ve asked of me.” Night Raven blares as he and Williams walked along the winding corridors of the massive ship.  “There is only one person that can make that decision.” is replied as they turn a corner. A door slowly opens reviling a flight of stairs that lead deeper into the bowls of the ship.  “You’re the captain; you can make her as she probably wouldn’t agree on her own.” Raven replies anger flaring in his voice with each word.  “You’d wish me to make my Nightingale to give up something of value to her?” is asked as the corridors turn an eerie black blood red.  “Who’s the Captain here, you or her? You said that my helping would get me my shadow back.”,  “I said that it wouldn’t hurt your chances.” is replied, Williams pushes two large doors open as they walk.  “Where are we?” Raven asks realizing how far they’ve traversed into the ship. Taking a step from Williams he walks a ways into the darkness.  “Where”,  “Have you met Dr. Hawthorne?” Night Raven’s eyes widen, but even his reaction is too slow. He turns just in time to see Williams’ fist. Then darkness. 

*[3 Months Ago]*

Canons roar, bones splinter and the Maelstrom rocks under another salvo.  “Bring us broadside!” from a shaded position Night Raven shouts his tomahawk held high over his head. Intricate bone is laced through his skin. The man isn’t a thrall, but still very much alive. Dr. Hawthorne and Gwen have seen to his complete loyalty though. The choppy sea churns as the bulk of the gigantic Maelstrom heaves to the side. The ships canons now reloaded as well push from their ports. The Marines on the opposite scramble and grape shot is fired. But the Maelstrom seems invincible as Williams quickly repairs any severe damage that occurs. A hint of fear runs through Rear Admiral Jackson’s eyes as he watches the massive canons on the Maelstrom lock into place. “Abandon ship!” is ordered. In the same instant Williams felt the fear,  “FIRE!” is ordered and the canons blaze to life. The Catamaran goes down with all hands. 

The Cutter, Catamaran’s sister ship, isn’t so lucky. The Maelstrom swallows it whole. The crew now subject to a fate worse than drowning at sea. 

*[One Week Ago]*

It had been a long six month since the destruction of Mariejois and the Ravenbeards had been hounded every step of the way. This was to be expected after all, they were the ones that had brought change about so rapidly by their actions. But now it seemed they had a moment to collect themselves.  “Orders?” Gwenavire asks, but it was quite obvious. They’d need to land and see if they could resupply. The island they docked off was vastly empty. Just a few settlements here and there, not that it mattered. They were just tender for the fire. By nightfall they had enough supplies to last some time longer. 

 “We received a message.” Night Raven informs Williams as he re-boards the ship. In Raven’s hands were a bat and a message that is handed to the mad Pirate.  “Well?” Sabrina asks and Williams merely cuts her a look.  “It’s from the Gorosei, they want to talk.” 

*[Now]*

 “Just CP9, no Marine presence in the immediate area.” is reported and a smile creeps across Williams’ face.  “Keep an eye out, let’s go.” is ordered. Large bone gangplanks slam into the island’s harbor. The Ravenbeards had arrived. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2012)

*Mariejois...*
Admiral Mary Mallon stood atop a mountain of rubble and ash, the remains of what had once been Swann Manor. Hundreds of Marines combed the charred remains of the city. Rescue mission they called it. More like cleanup. In the distance she saw a Marine call out to his comrades as he discovered something. For a brief second she hoped it might be a survivor, that maybe her power of observation was wrong. Then they pulled out the blackened body from under a concrete slab. She read the note again, left behind by the pirate Paulsgrave Williams. The words taunted her...       

_Wish you were here, Paul_
*
"What have you got there Ma'am?"* asked a voice.

Mary glanced over her shoulder at the hulking figure of Vice Admiral Zane Garrick. A smoking cigar was clenched firmly between his teeth. There was a hint of amusement in his eyes which she didn't like. *"It's nothing..."* she muttered, shoving the note into her coat pocket.
*
"I wish I had been here when the shit went down. I woulda ripped Paulsgrave a new one for sure, saved all these people,"* Garrick declared.

*"Yes, how unfortunate,"* Mary replied, not hiding her sarcasm.   

Garrick was either too oblivious to notice or too scared to reply in kind. *"So what do you think about that jumped up scumwad, Lord Vergil? Fucker's a little full of himself ain't he?"  *

She disliked Vergil the first moment she met him. He seemed to her to be even more cold and callous then the Nobles who had preceded him. However, her opinion of him really didn't matter. He had the Gorosei's seal of approval and that meant he was the new lord of Mariejois, whether she liked it or not.  *"I think that these will be trying times for all us,"* Mary replied, and strode away.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2012)

*Sendo*

“Well, how about you guys stay a little behind me?” Sendo asked the Newkamas in his bubble.

“Ooooh I’d love to!”

“Yeeeah, that I should have seen coming.” Sendo sighed

"You want to see a whole lot more com…?”

“Stop. Right there.” Sendo intervened before the innuendo got too out of hand. So to speak...dammit, now he was thinking in innuendos!

“Oh you tease!”

Sendo sighed as the myriad of events unfolded. Lots of enemies, lots of violence and still more to come. Even a thumbs up from Kai who acted as if it was a blessing from God, as Sendo threw the Scorpion….thing off him. Actually it did kinda make Sendo feel good and the former farmer gave a half assed wave of thanks.

His powers were getting much stronger and he was able to almost grasp a deeper level of it. It was strange; like catching a faint odour but not quite able to identify it. Right now wasn’t the time to think about that. The Newkamas were taking a bit of a pounding. Sendo rephrased that in his head. The Newkamas were getting beaten hard. Sendo rephrased that in his head again. The Newkamas were in trouble and quite a few of them injured. Stupid innuendos.

“Stay in the aura but like I said get behind me. I can restore your injuries but it does take a lot out of me if its life threateningly bad. I don’t want anyone to die here.” Sendo said as he kept moving forward. The Scorpion scuttled in front of them. 

“Right. So….” Sendo looked at the giant creature. “How the hell am I meant to kill something crazy like this? I mean look at it! It’s a giant freaking scorpion!” Sendo complained. The beast spewed out its toxic goo again. Sendo quickly took out the paper bag Shin had given him with the sandwich in it.

“Please be a big tree!” he said throwing the scrunched up bag at the goo and restoring it. In a flash the bag turned into a massive tree. The goo made short work of it and ate through it, but it at least stopped the momentum of the deadly liquid from harming the occupants of the bubble.

“Quick! If you got paper or metal or any bits and bobs put them in a bag and give it to me!” Sendo barked.

The group looked at each other in a confused manner.

“Now now now now!” Sendo barked with the type of urgency that had everyone snap to attention and do what he asked. A stylish blue bag with golden hearts on it was hastily assembled and thrown into Sendo’s hand. Sendo’s devil fruit hungrily scoured through all the items and identified what they were and what they could be restored to.

“OK, so….I wish I had my bag….” Sendo said recalling all the carefully assembled artefacts that he had collected over his impromptu adventure. What he would give for some of those things right now.



> With it's sheer size, durability and all of it's highly lethal appendages the Minoscorpion was proving to be quite problem for Sendo and Kai, in between all the chaos going on with prisoners brawling with guards and Blue Gorillas. The thing just kept standing up, and right now after what they thought was the third finishing strike, the awakaned zoan was now in a struggle with Kai, the scorpion was trying to use his claws to crush the pirate's head. Kai on the other hand was trying to prevent that, as silly as that may sound.
> 
> "Lightning charge!" The current flowing through him locked his muscles up, Sendo took this as the perfect opportunity to finally get rid of this gigantic pain in the ass. "Ugh!" He took a firm hold of the tail, and proceeded to toss him through the hole leading down to level 5.
> 
> ...



Sendo’s aura was still working for the Newkamas and as the Scorpion was taken out, he could double his efforts ensuring that his allies’ victory was ensured. The weapons of their opponents were rendered useless as the carefully sharpened metal part of their weapons were restored into the blunt, heavy metal from which they originally came from, causing the wood that they were mounted on to snap in their hands. The confusion was enough for the Newkamas, who despite their appearance, were able fighters to overwhelm the guards.

Any sense of victory Sendo may have felt was soon overwhelmed by a deep foreboding. Sendo had got the knack of measuring the ability of fighters through the numerous exchanges he had had over the years and what he felt was a powerful aura. Not only that, but it was instantly recognisable.

“Shin…thanks for the sandwich.” Sendo said his arms held up, not surrendering but rather to signfy that he was open to negotiation,  “Look, we don’t really have to fight do we? We can work together again, you, me and Gumiko. Try to change the world so that children don’t suffer and corruption and places like this don’t exist. Look around you Shin! Is this really justice? Most of the people here are here for political reasons! And even those that were guilty of serious crimes; this is not the way to treat human beings. Surely you can see that right? Or was I completely wrong about the man that was once my friend?”

Sendo’s voice was strong but it had a note of desperation in it because it broke his heart to even contemplate fighting Shin. He had to try to reason with him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2012)

*Impel Down/Level 5 - Frozen Hell...*


Ranma Saotome said:


> *Back in Level 5....*
> 
> As they were nearing the exit of the snowy hell a familiar voice said,
> 
> ...



Fontus wasn't the type to leave his comrades behind. It was funny, he barely knew this fellow, but already felt a kinship with him. He glanced at the two strangers. They way they spoke, it seemed that shared some kind of personal connection with Darius. Still, a person was free to seek their own path. If he wished to face them alone then Fontus would respect his wishes. 

Fontus nodded begrudgingly in agreement and began to walk off. He paused and looked down at the frozen blade in his grip. Fontus tossed it towards the young swordsman. "I still have my Fishman Arts...and you, well you don't have any Reindeer handy." He offered up a slight grin. "I will find this man you call Kai. Good luck my friend." 

He led the prisoners in a mad dash for the exit, urging their frozen bodies onward, reminding them of the warmth that awaited just a few meters away, and perhaps something more...freedom. Suddenly a slicing wave tore through the prisoner beside him. Fontus spun around, coming face to face with a blur of speed. He narrowly avoided a lunging index finger directed at his chest, immediately recognizing the technique. 

*"Cipher Pol!"* he growled.   

A black suited man appeared before him, tattooed and thickly muscled, a wild mane of hair. "End of the line Fishman!" he exclaimed. 

Fontus waved the prisoners onward. *"KEEP MOVING! I'LL BE RIGHT BEHIND YOU!"* He squared up with the Cipher Pol agent and prepared for the fight of his life.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2012)

*The New World/With Helen...*
Neville sat by the campfire, brewing a kettle of tea. The earth shook from the thunderous impacts of felled redwood trees, one after another. Helen's screams echoed through the rolling hills and valleys of the forest, a savage roar full of rage and frustration. Suddenly a gout of crimson flame shot into the sky, followed by another crash. Helen had muttered something about taking a walk. That was over four hours ago. It was near sunset when she returned, sweat soaked and hauling four redwoods behind her by a thick rope chord. Neville glanced at her. "How was your walk?" 

"I needed to cut something," Helen grunted.

"I am sure the forest will recover," he deadpanned. 

Neville offered her a cup of tea. Helen shook her head and sat by the campfire. She tore into the remains of the roasted pig, eating in silence, washing it down with a lone bottle of whiskey. After a while she looked up at him, emerald eyes questioning. "So why did you save my life anyway? I thought you hated me."   

"You are willful and stubborn, impudent and disrespectful, but no, I do not hate you." 

"Why then? Really I mean. What was in it for you?" 

Neville gazed off into the distance, suddenly looking every bit his 62 years. "I swore an oath to your mother," he said. "On her very deathbed she made me swear to protect you." Helen raised a curious eyebrow. There was almost a hint of sadness in the old agents voice. Strange, she thought. Until now she thought him incapable of anything resembling human emotions. He continued, "Lady Elaine was a very kind woman. She poured her heart and soul into giving your father a worthy heir, but when she died everything changed, including him." 

Helen reflected on this in silence. Then it hit her. "My mother. You loved her didn't you?" 

Neville bristled at her question and stood up. "The past is the past," he said simply. He strode towards the chopped redwoods. "I assume these trees aren't just for kindling."  Helen nodded. "I'm going to make a boat..." She shrugged. "Well more like a glorified raft really, but it'll be enough to get me where I'm going."  

"And where would that be?" 

Helen grinned as she gazed into the fire. The first time she had grinned since her ordeal on Mariejois.  "Wano Country."


----------



## kluang (Nov 18, 2012)

*Grey Justice- Mariejois*

Rango, Materson, Alice and the Oli twins stands infront of a pile of rubble that once was the gate of Mariejois. An eerie silence blanket the area and its like they step into another world. A dead world. "I have no love for the nobles, but this..." Materson couldn't even finish his sentence. Rango tilt his hat and walk forward. "Spread out. Look for survivors."

"And you?" ask Materson. "I'm looking for Blue." says Rango and he left the group.

Materson and the twin goes their separate ways unknown to them they will run into Admiral Mary while Alice quickly follows Rango. "I will never leave you." says Alice. Rango took out a cigarette and light it up. "Thank you."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 18, 2012)

*Jim Layfield.*

This was only the first layer of hell. The guards mocked and shouted at him as he tore his flesh on the glass that became redder and redder with his blood. A giant hole was in the centre of the massive room and offered hope – hope that this pain would end but the distant screams of the people down there seemed worse than the ones up on his level. How could it be?

“Incoming!” something hit Jim’s back as he was peering down the hole and pushed him over the edge

“Aaaaaaaahhh!” he screamed and landed on hard concrete slabs with a thud. Half of him had wished the fall had killed him. 

“Wake up. You can’t stay in one place for long, especially with all that blood pouring out your leg.”

Jim looked around and saw a dragon. A freaking, honest to god dragon. Sure it was a small one but, “You’re a dragon? A mechanical dragon?!”

“Well at least your eyes work.” The dragon said, “and I have a name. How about using it? It’s Chasm.”

“Sure, why not? Dragons exist, can talk and have names too. Why not bake us all a wonderful cake.” Jim said, the stinging all around his body was horrid. There were several hundred cuts all around his body, some small some deep but all of them hurt and now that his body wasn’t concentrating on the pain of new ones it could let Jim know about the older ones. This made Jim quite irritated and emotional.

“You really shouldn’t be here.” Chasm said snorting, “This place is for those who at least have some fight in them. You’re just a weak ass.”

“What, is that supposed to get me riled up or something. I’m just a freaking writer that got fed a stupid devil fruit by his mother and got roped into some grand fucking adventure by some pirates, most of whom I haven’t seen now in months!” Jim was actually fighting back tears. Now more than ever, he wanted to go home. 

Though it was Doc’s little buddy, Jim had never spoken with him, or even realised that he was Doc’s buddy. Chasm folded it’s little arms and blew out smoke from his nostrils. “Well you’re looking at one right now. I’m with Doc – he told me to babysit you.” He looked at the seastone ankle restraint. “We have to get you out of that.”

Jim looked down at his bloodied feet. “Yeah….I’m pretty useless without those guys…” he felt the silence in his head. He missed them, not for their power but just because they were fun.

“No time for self pity, let’s mo…”

Before the sentence could be finished a giant praying mantis scuttled towards them looking around for some plaything to toy with. It was no ordinary mantis, aside from the fact that it was around 7ft tall, it had swords where it’s claws should be. 

“Kyeyeyeeyeeee!” it screamed irritatingly.

“Uh….can you turn into a bigger dragon?”

“Nope, can you turn into a bigger human?” Chasm retorted.

“Touche.” The mantis swiped at Jim, who spun out of reflex but had his back sliced. The mantis seemed to chuckle.

“I…can’t do this!” Jim was right, these creatures were selected to be able to go up against the stronger pirates of the world. A regular person would be obliterated, as was about to happen. Chasm got in front of Jim and spewed out a huge ball of fire. The Mantis quickly put up it’s swords and shielded itself from the flame before swatting away the mechanical beast. Jim crawled away until he reached a wall and pressed his back against it. The Mantis walked to him slowly, sensing victory. He raised one of it’s giant sword claws and Jim’s life flashed before his eyes. 

He remembered everything. His mom, Kent, Ral, HAL, Clemens, Ken, Bridget, Jack and Jill. All the enemies he had fought, all the nectar they had drunk, how big Bridget’s boobs were, all the laughs they had, how many times he was seas sick and of course how big Bridget’s boobs were. 

But there was one thing that burned in him the most. He remembered that desire, the desire to write the best pirate story ever. Even now as he recalled everything he realised… This…would be really good material.

The sword came slashing down at Jim and in a flash of determination and with a steely resolve that he had never felt before, he twisted and gave his left leg to the Mantis. The sword sliced right through the bone just above his ankle. A clean cut. A fucking painful cut, but a clean one. Jim didn’t yell in pain, nor did he cry out for his mom (which he was tempted to do on more than one occasion); instead he grinned. The seastone was no longer on his body and in a giant explosion of smoke, there stood as proud as a beer bellied, balding, one eyed pirate could stand. The mantis looked utter shocked and stepped back as the sight of one of the greatest pirates that ever was stood before him.

“Ye hurt me best mate! Now yer goin down te Davy Jones locker! Arrrrrrrrrrr!”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2012)

*The Ravenbeards...*
The ex-slave stood under a bright lamp, sweating visibly. He cast a long shadow across Dr. Hawthorne's laboratory. All the better for what was about to happen next. Sabrina gazed at him from a dark corner of the lab. He was her usual type, tall, dark and handsome. Sadly this one lacked the brains to match. She still had her way with the bloody oaf of course, but was starting to get bored. Out of the flames of Mariejois, she and Paulsgrave had led an exodus of freed slaves, some by force. Hawthorne was always complaining about not having enough test subjects. Now he had all the fresh bodies he could want.  

"So what happens next?" he asked. 

Sabrina offered the fool a sweet smile. "Just stand still," He flashed her a stupid grin and nodded. Men were so easily manipulated. She focused on his shadow, brow furrowed in concentration. 

Suddenly his shadow came to life, springing upwards. The ex-slave jumped in surprise. "Holy shit!" Famous last words, as his own shadow wrapped inky black tendrils around his throat and strangled him to death. Sabrina exhaled, sweat pouring down her brow. The dead slaves shadow bowed obediently before Sabrina, but quickly dematerialized as she lost hold of the connection.  

Hawthorne switched the lamp off and wiped his cracked spectacles, grinning. "My theory was correct. It's not only your own shadow which you can animate, but others as well." 

Sabrina leaned against a desk. Her doppelganger rose beside her and gingerly wiped her brow. "I feel like I just ran a marathon." 

"It will become easier with time. Some devil fruit powers take effort to master. Think of it like a muscle. The more you use it the stronger it becomes."  

_The Arrival..._
Sabrina sauntered down the gangplank, wreathed in a cloak of living shadow to protect her from the rain. She carried a long triple bladed scythe, silver and black. Sabrina gazed doubtfully at the pitiful strip of storm battered land. It wasn't even worthy of being called an island. "What a shit hole," she muttered disdainfully. Then again she could see why Cipher Pol had chosen this island as the meeting spot. It was quiet and off the beaten path, far removed from the territories of the four Emperors. Even the Marines ignored it for the most part. 

A cadre of lesser Cipher Pol agents in black suits awaited them. They led the Ravenbeards to a lone cabin, dilapidated from age and erosion. A man in a black suit against a rotted bannister on the front porch of the cabin. This one wasn't an agent of the lesser branches of Cipher Pol. He was elite CP9 through and through. It was in his devil may care eyes and the aura of indifference he projected.  He had a shock of spiky red hair, shirt collar wide open, revealing an elaborate flame style tattoo running up his thickly muscled chest. Around his forehead he wore his tie like a bandanna. The agent flipped around a beaten up old steel truncheon with his right hand, humming to himself. 

He fixed Paulsgrave with a calculating stare, one predator gauging another. "You're early. Good, I like that."  He glanced over his shoulder. "Oi, Roxanne. Bring out the snail!" A female agent strode out of the cabin. Her hair was pink, cut into a short bob. Like her partner, she cast an aura of confidence, but her eyes sparkled with a playful mischievousness. She wore a black form fitting pencil skirt, red horn rimmed glasses, and a polka dot scarf wrapped around her neck. The collar of her shirt was also open, showing the nape of her cleavage. She blew a pink bubble. *POP!* Then giggled as she placed a bright golden den den mushi upon the railing. The snail's eyes snapped open as it hummed to life. 

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!* 

_Somewhere... _
Five figures sat around an ornate marble table. A golden den mushi was placed in the center of the table, chiming as it made the long distance connection with its twin. 

"I still don't like this," one of them said. "Are we going to let that little pissant on Mariejois have his way?" 

"Let us not be hasty to reject the possibilities," another declared. "Even a devil can be made to serve a higher cause."


----------



## kluang (Nov 19, 2012)

*Impel Down Level 4

Orga and Jean*

30 minutes after escaping from  Level 5.

Orga, Jean and Little leads the prisoners and run rampant through the fiery hell of level 4. A large group of Blue Gorillas running towards them. "Blue Gorillas!!!" shout Little. "Jean, focus on opening the cell, and free the prisoners. Little you with me." shout Orga and he use two karate chop simultaneously. "Fishman Karate: The Twin Blue Marlin Hunts Prey" and sends a sharp shockwave, splitting the group into two and hurls them into the pit below. The giant, Little runs forwards and sweeps the floor sending the the guards hurling left and right.

They keep moving on, clearing the path for the allies behind them. Jean is leading the larger pack freeing the prisoners from their torture. Then the sound of thunderous footsteps can be heard, and they getting louder. Then infront of them, a large group of marines stood before them. "The Bazooka Unit." says Orga and he looks at them. Each member wears a militaristic-styled uniform, with sunglasses, rather than the torturers' style and all of them wields a bazooka that shoots powerful bullets. 

The sound of the bazookas echoes through out the level. Little grabs a large chunk of the floor and raise it up as a shield to protect himself and the prisoners behind him. 

Orga climbs on Little and jumps over the makeshift shield. Using his Kenbunshoku Haki, he maneuvered through the rain of bazooka bullets and landed in front of the Bazooka Unit Commander. "Fishman Karate: Water Dragon Soars to the Sky" and he uppercut the woman and send her flying  up before falling far behind her troops. Before the others could react Orga attacks them. He punch two men and uppercut the third. The fourth grab him from behind and Orga quick jabs his elbow at the man's ribs, and smash his toe with his heel. He grabs the man and throw him at the other marines. Another marine shoots his bazooka at Orga. "Fishman Karate: The Proud Tuna Repents." and Orga deflect the bullet into a group of Bazooka Unit and moves quickly towards the shooter  give him a hard right punch, hurling him away.

"Fishman Karate: The Sea King Swishes its Tail." and he roundhouse kick the last standing marine.

Little throw away his makeshift shield. He, Jean and the rest follows Orga. Unknown to him, an opponent is waiting for him at the above level.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 20, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Impel Down/Level 5 - Frozen Hell...*
> 
> 
> Fontus wasn't the type to leave his comrades behind. It was funny, he barely knew this fellow, but already felt a kinship with him. He glanced at the two strangers. They way they spoke, it seemed that shared some kind of personal connection with Darius. Still, a person was free to seek their own path. If he wished to face them alone then Fontus would respect his wishes.
> ...




*Darius K. Hawk*

*Crash and burn, The Dragon Hawk's limit*​
While he entrusted Fontus to whatever remained waiting for the escaping prisoners he caught the sword.. holding it.. with a smile forming. "Thank you... I owe you. I'll see you on the outside." Darius offered, before his red gaze shifted back to the stoic figures that he knew would take him back.. or die trying.

Darius clenched his weapon tighter... 

"Save yourself the trouble and come along quietly. You haven't even awakened your 'gift', Darius. You don't stand a chance."

"Aw, really..? An' here I was hoping that I still had time. I figured someone else was going to scamper along and whine like a retarded relative about how fucking long its been." Darius joked, his free hand opened. Immediately he twisted into a mighty spinning motion, finishing with a slash that made the wind cry. A lite version of his aerial arc wave zipped forward.. only to be blocked by Coal's... _arm_?

"Sharp. Good job," Coal offered with a nod. It was as if he was testing him, rather than battling him. Coal drew his own sword... which looked wicked, black, and was styled into some hellish nightmare barely resembling steel. "Now let me show you how it is really done..."

"Fuck..!!" Darius snapped as he felt his back smack hard into the snow before he even realized it. He didn't even see the slash. Coal's arm 'disappeared', and a ginormous blade of wind cut into Darius while slicing up an enormous chunk of snow.. which eventually fell from high in the air, clumping down once into lop sided newly fashioned hills of snow.

Growling, Darius rose, refusing to continue being useless amongst difficult adversaries. He was stubborn, and rigid, too much so to calm down and use his head when cornered. He seemed to vanish, snow flying upward, and cut mightily in the direction of his brother's midsection.. only to slice through the phantom of Coal's lingering position. Realizing he missed Darius began turning, but was rewarded with a mighty cut across the chest. Blood shot up from the brutal slice, while Darius himself hit the snow hard, crunching into it.

"...We're not finished. When you escaped you should've hidden under a rock, Darius. Instead you aimed high. You set sail with scum. When one takes on the lofty ambition of challenging the world their only reward... is hell. And now? _You'll bleed for it._" Another vicious cut was performed as Coal nearly chopped Darius two. 

Darius felt several of his ribs get sliced apart, and another warm splash of fresh blood stained the snow as he was left reeling. His body was close to breaking.. he knew it.. but he'd never give the fuckers the satisfaction of seeing it all over his face.

"...Don't kill him, Coal." Fletcher warned, frowning. They still had so many experiments to run on his body. He, along with the other World Government scientists assigned to him.. had the task of discovering the power of Devil Fruit.. and were tasked with learning how to control it... create it... and maximize its power. To do so certain.. sacrifices had to be made.

Coal continued fiercely chopping at his brother's body, nearly cutting limbs off as he slicing into him repeatedly, until Darius finally lay covered in bloody snow.. the sticky liquid soaking his flaky white bed as Darius struggled to barely keep his eyes open.

"...See? Alive." Coal said in a confident manner. He even went so far as to completely drop his guard.

Darius suddenly appeared in midair, blood raining down from his highly damaged body. On his upward journey he sliced deep into Coal's cheek, slashing his face open. A look of monstrous rage filled his eyes as Darius gave it all he had.. his eyes seeming to glow an eerie shade of red as he landed on gruesomely cut legs, blood oozing out of countless wounds the second his feet hit a sturdy surface. A narrow dodge allowed Coal to save losing his head.

_"...*Dragon's...Song*..."​_
...He can cut steel now? Coal mused. When did that happen..? Perhaps his journey wasn't all that useless after all. 

"Bastards..." Darius said he panted harshly. "Pain... death... do you think I'd ever walk a path like this if I was frightened of either one?! 'Hell'.. is a little frosty at the moment... I've felt worse," Darius offered with a twisted smile, recalling his moments right before, and during, his imprisonment.

Darius spun, slashing at Fletcher's face, which the scientist dodged. Darius didn't miss his smooth movement, and redirected his fist, nailing the man square in the face. 

His cracked glasses fell, and Fletcher's expression darkened. His fingers curled in a menacing fashion as he said, "...Bad move."

"..." Darius looked down to his arm... which was slowly beginning to crack... and split apart. It didn't take him long to realize that the rest of his body was sure to follow. Twirling his blade, Darius cut his left forearm off without a second thought, and kicked it into Fletcher's face just as it exploded, the blood, bones, and flesh blasting apart.

"ARGH, MY EYES! SCREW IT! DESTROY HIM COAL!" Fletcher howled, pacing back and forth while shrieking.

"...Not bad, you're the first person to survive that technique of his." Coal said with a smile. As Fletcher screamed for help Coal cruelly sliced the scientist's head in two, slaying him. His grim visage grew a ghastly smile as he said, "...It seems as good a time as any to escape. It'll be another burden thrown ontp your back, after all. I've got some things I'd like to discover for myself... thank you for 'handling' all of this for me."

"...Aa," Darius said as his arm, just below the elbow, bled steadily. "You're free.. and I take the blame for your actions.. fair enough.. you probably hindered any surveillance too..." Darius saw his brother escape like a breeze... and shrugging it off... he continued marching ahead.. dizzy from blood loss.

It wasn't long during his trek through the snow before Darius caught up with the others. "Yo.." Darius said, and the prisoner looked behind him to see the man completely covered in massive cuts with nearly half of his left arm missing along with a blood drenched face and body.

"AHHH! IT'S A DEMON!" Screamed the prisoner.

"Shut up..." Darius muttered, a fist closing in a weak but threatening manner. 

Kozu randomly continued reappearing using Soru, cutting his way through the mob of fearfully packed prisoners as an unstoppable force. They tried to obey Fontus and keep going, but the little brat appeared cutting down anyone that got in his way. None of them had the reflexes to escape his vicious assault. When the boy came to Darius, who was hunched over, clearly dying... Kozu laughed.

"Aw, no fun! This guy already has one foot in the grave!" Kozu whined after using Soru to appear in front of Darius and slice his neck. Darius winced, leaning back in time to avoid decapitation. His sluggish movements resulted in Darius getting his chest plunged through with Kozu's blade immediately following the kid's near miss. 

"Ha! I'll finish 'em off and then I'll kill the rest of ya!" Kozu declared, and repeatedly slashed and stabbed Darius until he fell backwards. 

"...Little...piece of shit..." He managed, blood flowing from the side of his mouth. He was dying... so this was it, then? The swordsman couldn't help but smile. Unless some miracle happened.. he wouldn't be escaping here alive.

"Stupid pirates..! All of you are useless...! Useless, and weak!" Darius felt his eyebrows furrow, at that... Weak...? Always with the _weak..._ Eyes boiling with rage even at death's door, fingers that were weakly grasping at the hilt of his sword tightened... and a rising cyclone stunned Kozu and the nearby spectators.. sharp winding wind bursting upward with tremendous force.. which sent the stunned junior CP9 agent flying.

"T-Tekkai..!" Kozu barely managed to utilize.. but the damage had already been done. He'd always been warned not to underestimate his opponent.. and now he saw why. Landing, clothing in tatters and body roughly cut up.. Kozu was trembling and panting. "E-Even a dying dog.. has fangs.. eh..? Stupid pirate... I... I oughta..."

Kozu went quiet when he took a good look at Darius.. who, even floored.. left him cautious. He didn't have the look of a dying man anymore. Not in his stare, at least. Kozu knew he'd strike at any moment.. like a patient viper. The young agent wasn't sure what to do.. he was used to fair, direct, head on swordplay.. not someone waiting on the ground ready to assault him. 

"Filthy pirate... Rankyaku!" Kozu kicked, and a sweeping compressed air blade attempted to cut into Darius. Darius narrowly blocked it, losing his sword in the process. Kozu smiled, then, "...Got'cha..." Twisting his blade.. he approached the fallen pirate with a sick smile.. watching as the fallen pirate slowly lost consciousness.


*Meanwhile, outside*

Marina was desperate. This was taking way longer than anticipated.. and the longer it took, the lower the chances were that the inmates on their side would escape. She immediately began sending her allies out to request a plan. She hoped to find a method of damaging Impel Down from the outside.. just enough to cause some chaos within.

Please be safe, guys...


----------



## Eternity (Nov 20, 2012)

Mari D. Angel
Return Arc - Mari, I am your father!​

[201]​











*With Mari*

Standing at the base of the Green Mount, Mari is looking at the top with a stare so strong that she could pierce the heavens. Her body aiming at the horizon, her feet rooted to the ground. This was the moment. The moment to decide. She couldn't wait any longer for this choice, and with the world as her witness, she raises her voice in a roar. "I will not forget! I will not regret! AND I WILL NOT GIVE UP EVER AGAIN!"

She felt curtain that this decision was felt by everybody. This was her entire being, transmitting a will so strong that the ground shook under her feet. 

*With Theo*

As the will of her daughter was unleashed, he felt like a proud father seeing his daughter riding a bull-duck for the first time. But then, he frowned, his expression almost angry. *"That is not the will of a conquer."* Taken back to the days before Mari was born, we see a woman with a similar appearance, smiling like someone gave her the world. 

_Many years ago...

"Theo, I am pregnant!"

*"Fuck."*_

Present...

A sweat drop appeared on Theo's face. But he remembered the feeling that came from her that day. It was like nothing he had ever felt before, a King's Haki without any will to conquer. No, worse; a will to love unconditionally. That time it was so strong that he couldn't even make himself ask her to abort it, as he had done with all the other lovers he had impregnated over the years. Another sweat drop followed the other..

He couldn't allow this, this was too odd. Too sugar-sweet. Too much like her mother.. A quick soru and he appeared in front of her.

*With Mari & Theo*

*"Mari, you have to stop."* he said strictly, taking a hold of her arm. *"What you just unleashed is not right, this love bullshit is alright when getting women to bed, but don't mingle your silly ideals into something as powerful as the King's Haki."* He stared her in the eyes, and what stared back made him buckle his knees.

In her eyes, he saw the same loving care Mari's mother gave him, all those years ago. Wait, no. This is wrong, this is different. It's pity. How can she pity him, the strongest man alive. How dare she.

"I love you dad, but you are wrong. So, so very wrong." she exhaled in a chuckle, giving Theo those eyes filled with pity, boring deep into his very soul.

*"How dare you! Do not look at me with those eyes, those terrible eyes!"* he unleashed his own haki, sending Mari down to the ground, panting as gasping for air. With a shake of her head however, she stood right up, staring back it him, giving him yet again a look if pity.

*"DON'T!"* he screamed, unleashing the strongest haki. The air shook. It felt like the sky was going to fall, and even the plant life bowed down. Everything around him accepted him as the king. Except Mari.

With tears in her eyes, she looked at his father, still that same pity being shown. "I know I can't take one more step towards you" she began singing.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 20, 2012)

*Previously...*

As the Unnamed ship neared the massive prison, an eerie quiet fell over the area. *"So this is Impel Down. This is my first time seeing it myself."* Dapper said as he cowered before the massive complex.

"I've heard a couple things mentioned about it in the lab, but nothing substantial. Apparently it's inescapable." Ten said to the others. 

A siren suddenly blared over the area, and a marine's voice could be heard on a loudspeaker. "The pirates have entered the vicinity! Take them out before they get any closer to the prison! If the revolt inside makes contact with them, we're finished!" 

*"Revolt inside?"* Before the crew could assess the situation, several massive creatures sprung forth from the water, armed with pitchforks and axes. Their faces were concealed under a large blue sheet of sorts, with a black skull painted where their faces would be. Their hands and feet were large and claw-like. 

Ten blocked the creature's swings at Dapper, knocking one of them off the ship in the process. *"What are these things?!"*


----------



## kluang (Nov 21, 2012)

*Impel Down Level 4/3

Orga and Jean*

"More Bazooka Unit!!!" yelled Little. Hundreds of Bazooka Unit line themselves on the door and the passageway to the third floor. "Little, throw me." shout Orga and jumps on Little's palm. The giant swing his hand and throw Orga towards the blockade.

"Aim!!!" 

"Fishman Karate...."

"Fire!!!"

"The Proud Tuna Repents!!!"

The shockwave that generated from his palm thrust deflects the bazooka bullets away from him, and he crashes into the blockade. Little follows him and smashes his mace into the crowd Both of them proceed  to take down the the Bazooka Unit. The scattering unit member runs for their lives from the two rampaging prisoners. 

"Run!!! They are monsters!!!" shout the guards.

"Ignore them!!!" shout Orga. He looks at Little and Jean. "Our priority is escaping. Not revenge. We will have our revenge on them by living freely and richly." says Orga. "Nice speech, you've been preparing that?" ask Jean. Orga shows a huge grin and he signals the prisoners to follow him. They climb the stairs and soon reach the third floor. 

Starvation Hell.

Little opens the door and reveals the third level. Starvation Hell. Then they saw someone standing on top of a crater fill with food and water. "Its a chief guard." says Little. "Which one?" ask Orga.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 21, 2012)

*[Betrayal of Trust]​*​
[Ravenbeards; the Indubitable March of Time]​

[Three Weeks Ago]

The sound of marble scratching across a smooth ceramic surface is heard and candle light flickers across the darkened walls of Williams’ cabin.  “Bishop takes Pawn, Check.” Williams’ voice was low and the tension in the air was straining to the breaking point. As Night Raven contemplated his move Gwenavire hung from a wall, Williams’ sick idea of endurance and strength training.  “The living among your crew is on edge Paulsgrave.” is stated while moving a Rook to block the path of Williams’ Bishop. A low cackle of laughter is heard while he, Paulsgrave, pulls the cigar from his mouth. A trail of thick smoke plumes from his lips as a smile curled,  “The living can always become the dead.” is replied his white fingers fumbling over a knight as he mentally made the move he was fixing to execute.  “It’s the constant Marine attacks that have shaken them, and the last island offered very little in the way of supplies.” Raven adds, but still Williams didn’t look all that moved. 

 “They know their chances. If they don’t I’ll remind them.” Williams replies as he moved his last knight.  “It’s also the slaves that were brought along; they have strained the supplies as well, Pawn takes Knight.” Night Raven makes the move hastily. But then again he wasn’t a chess player either.  “Would you have me end the good doctor’s endeavors, they are what made you as you are now.” Williams eyes don’t divert from the chess board as he speaks, he was about to end the game.  “No, but at least tell them what you have planned, we can’t just aimlessly drift around the New World fighting the entirety of the Marines.” a devilish grin falls across Williams face,  “The entire world it teetering on the abyss. All that is needed is a small push.” while speaking, Williams takes Raven’s Pawn with a Pawn of his own.  “Pawn takes Pawn, Checkmate.” is spoken as the Pirate moved from his seat and starts toward Gwenavire.  “That’s not Checkmate.” he growls his eyes rolling over the board.

 “Damn” ~

[Arrival]

Williams cast his gaze upward as thunder rolled. His cigar snuffs in the rain to his chagrin, his fault though he didn’t care to shield himself from the downpour. Soaked to the bone he and Sabrina are met by a troop of Cipher Pol agents. The pass nervous glances at one another before motioning for the two to follow. In the draw of the distance a small ratty cabin stood, and from appearance it had been in disuse for a while, that or the constant batter of the storm had all but destroyed it. Williams locked eyes with the red haired agent, the beaten truncheon a testament to his ability. Williams grins vilely seeing the weapon, it reminded him of Neville and a predatory longing lit in his belly. 

"Oi, Roxanne. Bring out the snail!"

The agent was wise as he didn’t take his eyes off Williams as he called for his partner. The pink haired woman strolls from within as Williams spits the ruined cigar away, the gum chewing agent giggles after popping a bubble. But then it was time to get down to business as a golden Den Den is placed in close proximity. 

“So, we finally meet the infamous Butcher of the South Blue.” The snail mimics the droll expression of the voice, giving the words an indifferent air, the fact that he was being forced to talk to a snail annoyed Williams.  “So, the leaders of the known world are little more than scared pieces of shit. I’m not amused.” is bitten as the pirate looked for another cigar. “Watch what you say boy, do you know who we are and what we’re capable of?” another voice asks, the snail mimicking the stern and angered look that was plastered across the voice’s face.  “Blah, blah the wrath of the government, the might of the Marines, yeah, yeah I know your stick.” is replied the pirate not seeming to care.  “A lil birdy told me that you’re the ones that green lit the marine attack on Battleria, such loss.” is added with a vile cackle.  “But let’s cut to the chase. You wanted to talk, well we’re here.” ~

*[Impel Down, Beast Hell]​*
[With Chasm]​​
With a clang Chasm rebounds off a wall and then smashes into the ground. Twirling gears rotate around his head and he stumbles while trying to get back to his feet. The Mantis was a lot quicker than Chasm thought he was going to be. But the big bug also made a mistake. Chasm wasn’t some kick and forget opponent. He was a vile nasty lil shape shifter, and as the mantis was about to learn, he loved to eat metal. Nuts and bolts fly from Chasm shaking his head, the small red orbs that lit his eyes flare a darker red in anger the two smoke stacks that protrudes just behind his shoulder blades erupt in flame as the small dragon takes flight again. Two quick wing beats put the small dragon around the mantis’ head who at that moment was perplexed with Jim’s sudden change into the beer swilling, fowl mouthed, swordfish swinging pirate known as Diamond Jack Dallas. 

With the buffet now in order and not looking Chasm lands on the bug’s foreblade and takes a series of rapid fire bites. The mantis’ body freezes, the pain radiating from the fresh injuries, seemed that even if its claws were swords, they still could feel. The mantis misses a second swipe, Chasm already flying away.  “Bout time you showed up peg leg.” the small robot hisses as it made a B-line to the fat man.  “Catch!” is yelled as Chasm changes shape.

When Jack catches him he now a saber, it was a nasty evil looking sword with a dual serrated edge, with the teeth going over both the cutting and back edge of the weapon.  “Let’s play.” echoes from the weapon as the teeth started to spin. Red hot flames roar from two exhaust points giving Jack a fiery backlight, better yet this chain saw sword too ignites into a flaming, cutting, and chewing death weapon~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 21, 2012)

Impel Down

Level 4

Shin VS Sendo



> ?Shin?thanks for the sandwich.? Sendo said his arms held up, not surrendering but rather to signfy that he was open to negotiation, ?Look, we don?t really have to fight do we? We can work together again, you, me and Gumiko. Try to change the world so that children don?t suffer and corruption and places like this don?t exist. Look around you Shin! Is this really justice? Most of the people here are here for political reasons! And even those that were guilty of serious crimes; this is not the way to treat human beings. Surely you can see that right? Or was I completely wrong about the man that was once my friend??



"I would love for this to not end in a fight." Shin countered, holding a tight grip on his sword to calm his nerves. "But let's not kid ourselves here, you have no intention of surrendering yourself and going back to your cell and I won't just let you go...... Look at what you did the last time when I looked the other way." There had been a couple of instances where Shin felt he needed to play ignorant, as a way of preserving his code but also be loyal to his closest friend. Usually matters would be made easy for him, Sendo would go off on his quest for 'true' justice while a situation called for Shin's attention. As such was the last time, right in the middle of a great incident on Shabody Sendo took off, and Shin is responsible for the crimes he committed there.

"Talk will get us nowhere, our opinions on justice do not matter nor does sentiment." With a long sigh he pulled out his sword. "This time......It will only end in one of two ways, either I drag you towards your execution site or I will do the deed myself." For Shin there was no doubt in his mind, he would not die here and Sendo stood no chance. Sendo was a good guy, but what chance did he stand with his little repair DF.

Surrounding the two, pink petals started to manifest in the air, closing them off from outside parties that could possibly interfere.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2012)

*The Wreckers/Jim Hawkins vs Johnathan Blake...*
Hawkins squared up with the sadistic torturer of the Mask Pirates. Blake was a tall beanpole of a man, bald and with a pock marked face. He was dressed like a glorified butcher, white bloodstained apron and long black coat. He stood by a silver tray of bloody surgical instruments. Audrey was strapped to a chair, her head slumped downward, tangles of red hair obscuring her face. For an agonizing second he thought he was too late, but then she slowly lifted her gaze to meet his, revealing a maze of bruises and a cut lip. Hawkins suddenly felt his blood boil. 

"I didn't tell him anything Dr. Hawkins," she said with a tough as nails smile. 

Hawkins nodded. "I know you didn't." 

Blake lifted a bloody scalpel from the tray, spinning it between his fingers with fluid dexterity. "You Templars are tough nuts to crack. This is one is even more stubborn than the last two."   Hawkins tensed as Blake pressed the point of scalpel against Audrey's neck. "But something tells me I just found a chink in the armor." He drew blood. Audrey grit her teeth and closed her eyes, fully prepared to meet her fate.  

"STOP!" 

Blake grinned at Hawkins. "Human's are so predictable."  He licked his lips as if preparing for the first course of a grand meal. "Now then. What were you lot doing here on this shithole of an island? Tell me and I'll let your little friend here go." 

Hawkins was no fool. He knew Blake would kill Audrey even if he complied. Hawkins glanced at the thick leather whip secured to his belt. "Go Ollie," he said in a low voice. 

Blake tilted his head. "Say again?"  

*"KWEH!"* 

Suddenly the bullwhip exploded from his belt, morphing into a giant ostrich. Blake's eyes widened as steel sharp claws flew at his face. He dove to the side and went crashing into a row of file cabinets. The bloody scalpel went slidi across the floor towards Hawkins. Ollie broke to a halt in front of Audrey, puffing up his chest and warbling threateningly at the torturer. 

Hawkins bent down to grab the scalpel. Meaning to make this son of a bitch pay. "Shoe's on the other foot now."   

Blake laughed from behind the overturned mess of file cabinets. Suddenly his voice took on a deep and demonic quality. "You got that right." A burst of black flames sent the file cabinets tumbling through the air. Blake rose beneath a haze of black smoke. He wore a grinning red devil mask. The heavy scents of sulfur and brimstone filled the room. Hawkins couldn't say he was surprised. Another mask, just like the others. He could feel the devil fruit power of Blake's Captain within the mask. Blake crossed the distance between them with surprising speed, reaching into his coat and drawing a serrated bone saw. Hawkins narrowly avoided the blade and received a kick in the gut for his troubles. He sprawled onto the floor. Somehow the mask was making Blake physically stronger, he realized. *"KWEH!"* Ollie leaped protectively in front of Hawkins and backed the torturer up with a blinding flurry of pecks. 

"I'll flay your skin strip by  strip until you tell me what I want to know," Blake growled. "And when the pain becomes so much that you can't bear to take it any longer, I'll show you a new level you never thought possible." 

Hawkins shook his head. "I already know what real pain is." He glanced at Ollie and reached out with his devil fruit power. The very same power that was slowly devouring him from the inside out. His creation and his curse. 

*"Mimic..."*

_Once upon a time in Mariejois...
Hawkins shouts of excitement echoed through the Mariejois Science Division, drawing queer glances from the other scientists. He raced breathlessly down the winding corridors, pausing only once to plant a wet kiss on the cheek of the buxom nurse he had never worked up enough courage to talk to. He received a slap in the face for his effort, but even that couldn't dim his spirits. 

He burst into the office of his research partner and friend (though sometimes rival), Dr. Niles Hawthorne. "IT WORKED NILES!" Hawthorne's bespectacled face slowly rose from behind a stack of books, each as thick as the Book of Oda. "What worked?" 

"Test formula Beta-404,"  Hawkins said with a smug grin. 

Hawthorne's eyes widened beneath his gold rim spectacles. "You mean..." 

"That's right. I've created a devil fruit!" _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2012)

*The New World/Helen...*
It was early morning. Helen was already hard at work on the raft which would take her to Wano Country. With a series of whirling slashes she cut up a felled redwood into smaller logs. She stabbed _Heartsbane_ into the ground and hefted a log over each shoulder, adding them to an ever growing pile. Neville droned on from his perch by the camp, giving her a crash course on the New World. "This sea is nothing like the first half of the Grand Line. It's still untamed and wild, a lawless zone with barely a token World Government presence. The four Emperors each control massive swathes of territory. Lesser pirates either have two options, ally with them or oppose them. I'll give you a guess what usually happens to those who choose the latter..." 

Helen tied together a row of logs with a twine of rope. She wiped her brow with the back of her hand and fixed him with a stare. "The Emperors are that strong?" she asked.  The old agent nodded. "The strongest pirates you are ever apt to meet."  

"What about Wano Country. Are they a part of the Emperors territory as well?"

"No. Wano is protected by a fierce class of swordsmen known as Samurai, who in turn are led by a very powerful warlord known as the Shogun. Rumor has it he came the closest of anyone to killing Alfonso Knoxx in a duel." 

Helen smiled. "Can't wait to meet him." She took a step back and admired the nearly half finished raft, a mishmash of different sized logs and planks. "So what do you think?" she asked. 

"That you are going to drown about halfway to Wano..." he declared bluntly. Helen flashed him the bird and and continued with her work. "You could lend a hand,"  she added. 

"I could but you need the exercise more then I do," he countered, ignoring her glare. He glanced at the felled trees and raised a curious eyebrow, as if suddenly remembering something very important. "When you went for your little walk in the forest, did you by any chance encounter anyone else?" 

Helen nodded. "Yeah, some pirates." 

Neville's face became tense. "Pirates?" 

Helen took no notice of his reaction. "They told me I couldn't cut down the trees, said this entire island belonged to some guy named Bart." She snorted with derision. "The nerve of them. Can you imagine?" 

"Please do not tell me you..."

"So I told them to piss off, and cut down the trees anyway. One of them got in my face and I sent him flying with the flat of my sword. His friends ran off like cowards."  She glanced over her shoulder at him. "By the way, you neglected to tell me there were other people on this island." 

Neville rubbed his temples, suddenly feeling an incoming headache. "I was trying to be discrete about our presence. Besides they rarely ever venture to this side of the island." He looked up at her. "Do you really not know who Bart is? As in Black Bart, as in the Emperor who controls this island." 

Helen shrugged. Her life revolved around training and growing stronger. She rarely ever  read the newspapers or bothered to keep abreast of the goings on in the world. "The name rings a bell I guess. Anyway, he'll just have to take it up with me." 

Suddenly the earth trembled beneath their feet. Both Helen and Neville turned at the same time as a tall woman with long purple hair emerged from the forest. She was about Helen's height, in her late thirties, eyes the same deep purple as her hair. The woman wore gray coveralls, cut high up over her chest, exposing a bit of olive skin that gleamed with sweat. Her arms were lean with muscle and she carried an impossibly huge wrench across her shoulders.  

"I heard that someone was beating up on my workers and cutting down my trees," the woman said gruffly. 

*Jessie Roseo
Shipwright of the Black Bart Pirates 
Bounty: 500,000,000*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 23, 2012)

[Trail By Fire, Wreckers]

[Raid on the Templar Compound: Thunder Midget VS Monkey Amazon]

Part 1 (of 2)

"Well have I ever...." Blatant sexually harassing remarks, open ogling of her soft delicate features. "You're like totally objectifying me!" did she get that right? She believed that was the correct term. That a person could be such a sick individual, that guy looked about ready to start groping her any second now. 

"I don't have time for you midget, Jackie-sama is waiting for me!" Wu charged at her public admirer, intending to use her iron staff to send Dan flying. 

CLANG!

"Hmmmm?" Something seemed off. At contact the strike was stopped dead in it's tracks.

From his cloak Dan had pulled out a battle hammer. "Now that's what I'm talking about!" Wu wasn't sure what she hated more, the wink or the whistle he gave her. "Tall, dark and feisty!"

THOOM!

Wu's frustration boosted dropkick was a lot more succesfull, and it sent Dan skidding across the hall, through an open doorway. "I think I'm in love." He mumbled to himself as he dusted himself off and intended to use his hammer to hoist himself off the ground. When a large shadow fell over him, he couldn't help but freeze and look up in curiosity.

Wu had raced after the bastard, intending to finish him off with one last move. As soon as she had made it out, she leaped high up in the air and had started to spin her Orichalcum staff rapidly. It's special quantities unlocked by the immense air friction it was exposed to and the black metal started to grow to the proportions of a schoolbus and with it's increased size came an massive increase in mass. Wu's strength had little to add to this strike at this point, the mass and gravity would take care of this.

KATHOOM!

Wu was sitting sitting way on top, her legs hanging over the edge and she peered down from her end to see if she could see some blood or other signs of confirmation of contact way down on the ground. 

"Hmmm."

Her staff started to wiggle suddenly.

KRAKATHOOM!

"AAAAAAH!" Lightning coursed through the metal staff, shrinking it down and causing a stunned Wu to plummet down, unable to break her fall in her condition. The Son had a nasty fall but was tough enough to remain conscious. Though heavy lidded eyes she could see the cloaked Dan wielding a lightning coated hammer and a mask crackling with electricity. Still of small size, but whatever that mask did to him made him a far more imposing sight as he had the muscles of a bodybuilder or a god of thunder in this case.


----------



## kluang (Nov 24, 2012)

*Impel Down

Orga Level 3
*
"My name is Sasu. I'm the chief guard that supervise the demon guard. And this is as far as you go, Orga, Jean and Little."

"Whats that crate for?" ask Orga. "Food. If these people stand against you we will give them food." says Sasu.

Orga looks around. Level 3 is known as the starvation hell due to the heat from the 4th floor and the lack of food. Some of the prisoners opens their cell and walks towards them. She unlock the doors. So she plans to use the inmates here to stop us. 

"Food...."

"Food..."

"Food..."

"They look more like zombies then pirates." says Little. 

"Jean, Little."

Both of them look at Orga. "I fight this woman. Give the food crates to these men and lead them upwards." says Orga and he leaps forward towards Sasu.

 "Armor-Armor Fruit."

Suddenly a metal armor covers Sasu entire body and she now looks full armored knight. She leaps from the crates to meet Orga head on. Their fists collided and a loud clang echoes through out the level. Jean runs towards the crates and opens them. There's food in there. "Here takes this food!!!"

Sasu looks at Jean and Orga takes the opportunity to landed a fist on her chin. "Don't be distracted in a battle." Sasu rubs her chin and lunged forward towards Orga. 

"Metal Fist!!!"

"Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers!!!"

 Their fist met and the shock wave tore up the the prison doors and several cracks appear on the wall. Orga still stands firm on his ground while  Sasu is push back.  The armor on the tip on her finger become sharper and it soon resemble a claw. She lunges forward "Metal Claw!!!" and she intended to slash Orga with her claw.

Orga prepare himself and avoid the claw, barely. There's 4 tear on his upper part of his prison outfit and small trails of blood can be seen from the cut. "It's a flesh wound." says Orga as he rooted himself in the ground, preparing for another attack.


----------



## Taka (Nov 24, 2012)

William was honestly confused by the layout of the prison. Last time he didn't need to do ALL this as it was worked out for him. When he turned left, he felt like he was going in circles. Turning righ made he feel as though he was just legitimately just going the wrong way. "WHERE AM I?" William screamed at the top of lungs. He didn't care if anyone heard him but, damn it he wanted to find something or someone that would lead him right. And oh did he find someone.

From around the corner, William noticed a bulky man about his size and probably a foot taller. At that instant, he knew exactly who it was from prisoner descriptions before. Vice Admiral Kenneth. Yes William did not know the man's last name and he frankly didn't give a damn. "YO MARINE JACKASS!" William roared whilst slapping his hands together. It was probably a dumb idea but, oh how he wanted to test this guy after the stories.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2012)

*The New World/Ravenbeards...*
Sabrina gazed at the golden den den mushi as it mimicked the voices and facial expressions of the Gorosei. She wasn't impressed with these old farts. She imagined them hiding out in some posh and heavily fortified underground bunker. They probably thought they were untouchable, a common mistake of those who wielded such power for so long. It suddenly occurred to Sabrina that the Gorosei were also to blame for her mother's death. Sure they didn't pull the trigger, but their policies strengthened the slave trade and propped up the World Nobility. Sabrina suddenly found herself wishing she could send her shadow down that slimy little snail's gullet and through the rabbit hole to wherever these fuckers were hiding out. She was surprised at how much the desire to rip them limb from limb reinvigorated her. After the emotional high of Mariejois she had been feeling rather listless, a woman without purpose. 

She nodded as Paulsgrave told them to cut to the chase. Being out in the rain and wind was starting to piss her off. She eyed the red haired CP9 agent, wondering how fast he would bleed out if she slashed his throat. The pink haired bitch looked like a slow bleeder, she imagined. As a result she almost missed the words that came next...

_*"You have two choices Paulsgrave Williams. The first is your death. At this moment we have a fleet of advanced warships prepared to incinerate the pile of rock you're standing on. We call this new weapon the Buster Call."*_

"Buster Call?!" Sabrina exclaimed. She had no idea what that was but definitely didn't want to find out. She glanced at Paulsgrave, but he remained calm and collected, grinning.   

The voice on the other end of the Den Den Mushi chuckled. *"Dr. Volk is a man of many wonders. We have technologies and weapons you've never even dreamed of."* He paused to let that sink in. *"Now then, the second choice...life. Based upon the recommendation of Lord Vergil of New Mariejois, we are prepared to offer you and your crew a full pardon. This is under the condition that you agree to serve the World Government as our newest Royal Shichibukai."* 

Sabrina's eyes narrowed with mixed suspicion and shock. The Ravenbeards had razed all of Mariejois, committed wholesale genocide against the Nobles, yet even still the Gorosei were willing to look the other way if only to save face. "Royal Shichibukai Paulsgrave Williams..." she said amusingly. The words sounded odd. She suddenly cackled with laughter at the insanity of it all. "I guess pigs are flying in hell right now!" 

The red haired CP9 agent reached within his suit jacket and produced a rolled up scroll, affixed with a wax seal of the World Government. He tossed the scroll at Paulsgrave. "That's the contract. Just sign on the dotted line..." He smirked. "Or not." His tone made it seem that he would've preferred the latter. The voice of the Gorosei asked the next pivotal question, the one which would decide the fate of the Ravenbeards as a crew. 

*"What say you Paulsgrave Williams?"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

*Trial By Fire - The Wreckers*

_Raid on the Templar Compound: Bullet vs Arrow_​
Van never got what was going on, he wasn?t an idiot an dhe kne wit despite how much of a fool Jackie thought he was, however this time he was a little at a loss, he did not get what was all this about the Templars despirte the fact that it was a certain organization; right now it looked like the Wreckers were going to help them with something but what? His answer didn?t arrive to late once they planned and started to invade the Templar Compound. In a way he got excited wondering if there would be a fine oppnent who would be able to fight at his level.   

*Ffoaam!*

An arrow passing next to his face and scratching his cheek answered his question. The projectile seemed to be only for one purpose, call his attention. His eyes got fixed in the direction the arrow came from, a little trail of blood was coming out from the scatch but seemed not to matter to the gunman.

" Pretty boy, I think the one dealing with you is me. "Slayer smiled at the sight, he was able to see  a black short skirt and hooded shoulder cloak. But his eyes weren?t concentrated in that, they were looking at the purple panties and bra she was wearing, a gorgeous blonde with the body of a goddess was in front of him wearing a strange half of a mask.

" Heheh. So why didn?t you kill me? You had the chance right there, babe "the only and all mighty Van Slayer asked with enthusiasm, as he was already drwing out his best companion, the gun named Hades. He already knew the answer to his question; a sniper usually doesn?t fail, meaning that she was challenging him.

" Nothing especific, just wanted to see what you can do with that weapon of yours "she said arrogantly while pulling her hair back. The arrow in her hand called the attention of the pirate, usually a bow wasn?t as effective as a gun but it may be different this time." I wonder which 'gun' you want me to use considering the pleasant show ya?re givin?me "he stated pointing at her barely covered breasts and panties.

" YOU PERVERTED BAS- "

*BANG!!*

She had to jump aside in the moment, Slayer?s Hades emitting smoke from its cannon meaning he wa sthe one who attacked. 

" Why don?t we get this started? But I will tell ya one thing before that."  he stopped for an instant and then said full of himself "The only one who can beat me, is me alone"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2012)

*The New World/With Helen...*
Jessie's fixed Helen with a no nonsense expression. "I take it you're the sword slinger who busted up my workers?"  Helen nodded matter of factly. "Your flunkies need to learn some manners. They picked the wrong time to get in my face." She gripped the golden handle of _Heartsbane_ and pulled the giant broadsword from the ground. If this woman was angling for a fight then Helen would willingly oblige. Jessie smirked in amusement at Helen's show of bravado. She turned towards Neville and cast him a sour expression. "Neville Bogart, you old snake in the grass. Now there's a face I thought I'd never see again. You and your pup better get the hell off my island!" 

Helen bristled at the insult. Before she could respond, Neville interjected, calm and cool. "Oh come now Ms. Roseo. Is that any way to speak to an old acquaintance?" 

"Acquaintance? You tried to assassinate my captain!" 

"Then I suppose we should both be thankful Bart did not drink that cup of poisoned wine." Neville shrugged. "It was just business. Nothing personal." 

Jessie slammed her oversized wrench downward, blasting a deep fissure into the ground. "Well consider this just business too." She leveled the wrench at Helen and Neville. "I'm going to start counting and you two are going to start running!" 

Helen took a step towards her. "Oh I'm not going anywhere." 

"1!"

Neville raised a hand of warning towards Helen. "This woman is one of Bart's top commanders. I would not advise picking a fight with her."

*"2!"*

Helen grinned at Neville. "But those are the only fights worth having. You can go ahead and fly away if you want to." 

He sighed and reached within his coat, pulling out a steel truncheon. "I'm getting too old for this..."  

*"3!"* 

Suddenly a voice called out from above. "YO JESSIE!" 

A scrawny young man in a rocket propelled wheelchair descended from the sky. He did a double take at Helen as he landed, then burst out laughing. "Holy shit it's Blondie!" Helen was surprised to see him. Richie Roseo, boy genius extraordinaire. He had wild and unruly hair the color of straw, but his eyes were the same deep shade of purple as Jessie's. It seemed like a lifetime ago, but memories of the frostbitten cold of Hoarfrost Island still made her shiver involuntarily to this day. Jessie gazed quizzically at the young man.  "You know her little bro?" Richie nodded. "Yeah. This tall drink of water over here is Helen. She helped out on a Templar operation back on Hoarfrost Island, took out Queen Freya to boot."  Richie looked Helen up and down and whistled, his gaze finally resting upon the scar over her left eye. "Lookin good as ever Blondie. The eye scar is kinda sexy, but whoever gave it to you sure deserves an RPG to the face." He nodded at the uneven chop of her hair. "Oh and you should definitely sue your barber."  

Helen rolled her eyes. "Hello Richie..." she said guardedly. Richie wheeled towards Helen and winked at her conspiratorially. "I ran into Hawkins a few months back. So is it true? Did you two..." 

Helen waved a dismissive hand. "In his dreams."

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I knew he was full of it!" 

Helen suddenly found herself regretting that drunken night. She made a mental note to skewer Hawkins with _Heartsbane_ the next time they met. Richie nudged her in the arm with his elbow. "Uh, does this mean I still have a shot?" Out of nowhere, Jessie's fist collided with the top of Richie's head. *BLAM!* "Do you have to be so rude and crude?!" she exclaimed. Richie cried out in pain and began spewing curses. Jessie nodded at Helen and offered her hand. "If my brother vouches for you then you're okay in my book. Sorry for going off on you like that." 

Helen shrugged it off. "It happens." She took Jessie's hand. Helen nearly winced. The woman had a grip like the jaws of life. Perhaps it was wise to avoid a fight with this one after all. Jessie glared over Helen's shoulder at Neville. "But I still want that snake off my island."  Neville nodded respectfully at the shipwright. "I'll be out of your hair as soon as Helen finishes her boat and is on her way." 

"Boat?" Jessie gazed at Helen's pitiful collection of logs. She chortled with laughter and slapped Helen on the back, causing the swordswoman to lurch forward a step. "Let me show you what a real boat looks like."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 24, 2012)

*[Assault on Impel Down]​*​
[Barbarian Vs Prisoner: Kenneth Vs William]​

Kenneth?s eyes narrow and his head pulls up from the bloody tracks to see a familiar face. Pulling Ragnarok from his back Kenneth spins it whipping the snow around him into a flurry, showing that he was the king of this wasteland. * ?William Bellamy Jr. yer tae stand daown and r?turn tae level six.?* is ordered. But William didn?t look as if he wanted to comply, that was fine with him though. * ?If thit b? haow ye whant tae play.?* is growled the ax ripping the air in two. * ?Impact RAZOR!?* Ragnarok glows a sharp blue as Kenneth let it rip in William?s direction. The still frozen air blares to life with all the comforting sound of a meat grinder. Biting his lips William is just able to sidestep the weapon as it shaved just a bit of hair from his head. William would quickly learn however that the weapon was a mere distraction.

* ?IMPACT POINT!?* 

William again dodges, but he wasn?t prepared for the all-out AOE of the attack. The snowy ground heaves under the impact of the attack as a crater is dug forty feet wide and thirty feet deep. William rolls up the hill backward from the shockwave, but aside a bit of ringing in his head he is relatively fine. * ?I thought ye b? made o? sterner stuff.?* ~

*[The Ways of a Yonkou]​*​
[Black Bart and the Bart Pirates]​

 ?Captain!? is shouted loudly as Twigg explodes from below deck. A perturbed look was on his face, some rather unfortunate news had just come over the communication Den. Bart?s eyes roll while he turned from the company of his wife and Xifeng. * ?Yes Master Twigg, what be it that bothers you.?* he asks while the old Quarter Master fights to catch his breath.  ?Eh-heh heeeh. One moment.? is replied while he doubled over panting like a dog.  ?No need to relay you message Master Hector Twigg.? the lovely seer states, Twigg?s reaction was almost priceless, it took him years to trust Bart with his real name, and here this woman outright calls him by it.  ?Captain?? he asks as if Bart would betray his trust.  ?No Master Twigg, my talents are far deeper than my curves, in example you accepted your first contract when you were sixteen, simply because you thought the girl was cute.? Twigg lightly blushes  ?So, even you can do things on impulse.? Ivy cuts in while catching a bit of a snicker in her throat. * ?Aye, I?ve already been informed.?* Bart interjects pulling the situation back under his reigns. * ?Our guest has informed me that Ms. Roseo has met one Helen Swann and her father?s head lap dog. Neville Bogart.?* Twigg starts to sweat, Neville came close to poisoning Bart some years back, and Jessie wasn?t one to let grudges go. 

 ???, * ?No need Master Twigg, Xifeng ensures us that it won?t come down to a fight, as they situation has been defused by Jessie?s knuckleheaded brother.?* Bart cuts in.  ?Orders then Captain?? Twigg asks while unease settled in on him causing sweat to roll down his back. * ?Set course for the northern route to Wano.?* he orders. Twigg furrows his eyebrows in confusion.  ?If I may ask Captain. Why?? he asks, Ivy and Xifeng give him a look as if he should know why but that only adds to his confusion. * ?I want to meet the person that my shipwright sees as worthy enough to give aid.?* he explains, but that still left the question of why they were seemingly going to Wano.  ?By the time we close on the northern path we?ll be in range for Bart to say hello.? ~

*[Betrayal of Truth]​*​
[The Offer, Ravenbeard Pirates]​

Williams bites his lower lip hard enough that dark blood seeps pass his teeth. His gaze passes to the CP-9 agent whose eye hid killer intent while he spun the contract between his fingers,  ?Honestly.? is started, his eyes snake back toward the Golden Den.  ?I?d love to rip every last bone from all your bodies and see what they taste like.? blood sprays from his self-inflicted wound with each word.  ?See, I?ve tried nobility but most were cut and dry, no real flavor. Now I?d like to sample the top dogs.? his words weren?t what the Gorosei wanted to hear and their silence prompted the red haired CP9 agent to stop lazily twirling his weapon.  ?Tell me one thing; are you willing to sacrifice all these men in this Buster Call? They look rather able bodied.? Williams asks, but the snail remains silent. ?Are you turning our offer down Paulsgrave Williams??  the snails face turns rather sour as it mimicked the face of the speaker. 

Williams splits vile grin and the situation turned very tense. Even the happy go lucky agent starts to pull her weapon.  ?No.? he replies. Their answer told him that they were very similar to them, the Ravenbeards, that they would sacrifice not only those fodders that lead them to this cabin but these two as well.  ?I accept your offer.? is stated as he threw the head of Amores the Hunter to the girl?s feet. Williams cuts a bloody gash across his chest with a bone sharp fingernail, and then unfurling the contract Williams presses it against a rotted wall and signs it in his own dark blood. The Golden Den switches off the Gorosei were satisfied. They had the devil on a leash, no a rabid dog they could use. Williams tosses the contract to the girl,  ?There is just one last piece of business, see we have a little tradition when we visit an island.? Williams relays his dark eyes locking on the red haired man as Night Raven opens the door to the cabin and steps out.  ?Fresh Recruits.? ~


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 24, 2012)

*In the New World...*

A heavily suited individual strode into a massive chamber. It was the same where Volk had previously summoned Stavio and his peers to discuss their situation. The robed individual's face was concealed under a sort of white hazmat suit, one of many that the workers in the factory regularly wore. 

_"Sir, we have word from Impel Down. It would seem the android did show up as you predicted it would."_

*"I see. Thank you, technician."* Volk's voice came from the other side of the room, behind a desk, with the chair turned to face the window. *"Prepare a ship and a launching capsule. I think the Impel Down forces could use a little aid."* 

_"Right away, sir."_ The technician then left the room in a hurry. Volk spun the chair around, and stood up, placing a hand on the desk, he looked down at a set of wanted posters. Each belonging to one of the newest generation of pirates, or as they were called, the "supernovas". 

*"It would seem they're coming along nicely. Good."* He looked up from the pictures and smiled. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Brashton Volk
Head Scientist of the World Government*


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

*Tiger D. Ral*

_Towards the New World - Meeting with the Fang Tribe I_​


It?s been weeks since Tiger D. Ral and his newly formed crew, which has no name yet, sailed towards the new world; during their journey Ral and company got information about what happened in Sabaody Achipelago, those were big events that the red-haired pirate wasn?t able to be in because of him being lazy inside a cell. During thi time as well, the D. has been, not on purpose actually, gathering more people which joined the crew although pretty much the one letting them in was Barakiel who pretty much knew that Ral didn?t give a damn about who may join. Basicallly the man of around four meters tall was doing the job of the slacker everyone on that ship called "captain".

"Zzzz...Zzzz..."the eighteen years old fighter was sleeping on the deck of the Scarlet Wave, as usual he wasdoing nothing worth of being called a leader, however this peaceful moments may not last long.

"Fuck it!! RAAAAAALLL!!! "a deep and powerful roar was heard as a huge man, resembling more a monster came out from the rooms. The shout woke up the captain of the ship who sluggishly opened his eyes only to find himself in mid air being held by Barakiel."hmmm? Wassup, Bara? " Tiger D. asked still sleepy before yawning. A big vein pulsating on the head of the big man. 

" You little piece of shit, you were the one who ate my last sea monster spicy fin weren?t you? " he asked with anger.

" mmm..."the boy looked to the front and stayed like that, second spassed and Brakiel?s anger was getting bigger until...

_" Barakiel, sir!! I see an island ahead of us! "_ a young man spoke at the top of the mast. " An island here? never heard of that "he whispered with suspicion and let Ral fall.
---------------------------------

" So this is the island huh? it gives a weird feeling "he said jumping off the ship followed by the grils accompanying them." Don?t worry, I don?t feel a......Where are we again? This is the New World? "the captain said basically forgetting that they didn?t even get past the Red Line. Behind him Kyla shook her head, Ral was agreat man, when it came to fight he could actually be called amonster but when it came to the daily life issues he was...Well, no good. 

" .... "Kyla looked around, she was able to feel something, a few people were spying on the newcomers. She grabbed Ral?s  clothes calling hsi attention and making some signs. " wonder what kind of island this is "he said.

" Seems like we will know that soon enough. " were Ral?s words.

*step* *step*

A bunch of around fifteen people surrounded the group which didn?t exceed their numbers at all. All of them were using similar clothes which gave them a wild look, a sif they lived in the jungle before them. Something that calle dtheir attention was mainly the fact that they all had red hair and sharp golden eyes similar to the captain of the crew.

" So Who are they? Your siblings? "  Barakiel asked funnily. Ral just stared with a bored expression at the crowd of flame tops." Don?t think so. "


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 24, 2012)

Impel Down 

Level 4

Kai VS Saber​
The two had taken to the skies, Kai had been first as he needed more room to better shake off the attacks of his opponent. Physically he could more than keep up but it was just too much to watch out for. He had to keep an eye out of the sword, his environment with the all out brawl that was taking place there and then the multitude of Rokushi attacks she kept flinging at him inbetween sword strikes. Both the sword and every part of her body seemed to be a weapon.

It was at times like these that he would pull out his trusty sword, the souvenir he had picked up for himself on Steelport, but a quick pat on his hip confirmed it was nowhere to be found. There could only be one answer. Somebody had picked his pockets, and swordbelt apparently, while they fondled him in his sleep. It was hard being that smexy, always getting molested and objectified like crazy.

So without a sword to counter hers, he would have to get serious. He suddenly stopped in mid air, letting Saber came at him with a piercing move.

"Thunder Clap!"

Kai caught the sword between his palms, the usage of Color of Armament protecting him from the lethality of the blade's edges. If there was any sharpness to them to begin with, the sword she used was rusty and seemed dull but had been cutting through whatever was in it's path like butter in her hands nevertheless.

CRACK!​
Kai shattered her weapon, the usage of Haki and the display of strength caught her off guard. Enough so that while she managed to block Kai's follow up kick, the couldn't prevent herself getting send spiraling down out of control to the point that even multiple geppou attempts couldn't help her regain balance.

She took the crash like a champ though, and seemed more annoyed with something else. "Odadamn Haki users."Considering the fact she had never had any potential for any of the types, she never cared much for those that did. 

"Ugh!" She rolled out of the way just in time, Kai foot came down right where her head had been a second ago. He wasn't messing around here, he wanted to take her out and move on. A quick rankyaku was thrown in with her maneuver to get back on her feet all the while keeping Kai off her back.

Saber took off her gauntlets, the two of them being tossed in Kai's direction who simply powered through them on his way to bring his fist close enough to punch it through her head. Everything seemed to  be on track until he had a feeling in his gut that he had to break off the attack of else something real bad would come of it.

Saber had taken a swipe at the air, the air itself howled in pain as it was ripped apart and five blades were sent in his direction. Kai countered by stabbing both his hands in the air in front of him, then pulling them away from each other in a wide arc. The wind gust he generated with this movement collided into Saber's attack and sent smaller sharp wind gusts flying in random directions.

The move reminded him of that air kicking technique that could cut from afar, the one he based his Wind Cutter move on but he both of the several times he had seen it performed against him, it was always with the legs. 

"Sorry about that, I intended to school you on Rokushiki but I never expected I would have to employ my devil fruit powers." She held out her hands for him, her nails reminded him of a cat's claws. "Should only be fair when you're combining Haki with your Devil Fruit powers, but don't worry I've got tons of fun ways to use these babies together with my six arts."

Round was about to start, when distant screaming caught their attention. Dozens of prisoners seemed be caught in blood red unnatural flames that seemed to keep their consistency, neither growing nor dying down, while not causing any physical damage as far anyone could see.

"Kaiser D. Winter huh?" Out of the blue a horned and batwinged individual in the Impel Down Officers garb landed in between Kai and Saber. "Looks like you're the first of the level six prisoners that I ran into." Behind him, wrapped up by his spaded tail,  were Cici and Bubbles. They had been guarding the rear, with their primary goal to to fend off the thread off the Impel Down upper command that was hot on their trail. He dropped the both of them, they were still conscious but looked in bad shape. 

"This is going to look real bad on my resume either way, so I might as well just kill you along with the rest of the rioting pests." At this point there was no need to bother sending the right prisoners off to Marineford for their executions. "Alright, CP9 agent you can move on and track down some of the others while I take care of this one personally."

"I don't take orders from you."

_Kai VS Saber continued_

Saber paid him no mind and went after Kai again, and Ser was there left standing while scratching his head. "I guess that's fair, but be warned I'm not holding back so don't blame me if you get caught in the crossfire." With another burst of immense speed he materialized above them and his spaded tail shot down and nearly pierced the both of them.

_Kai VS Saber........VS Ser?_

This was bad, even Kai knew that much. This new guy was tough, both him and the Rokushiki user was going to be too much at the same time.

"Boy, we couldn't stop the Chief Warden but we'll keep this clawed hag off your back!"  Using the last of their reserves, the newkama leadership duo pounced on the unaware Saber. Cici in his desperation used his DF powers to absorb both Bubbles and Saber inside the humanoid stronghold that was his body. His cry and the coughing of blood quickly revealed that despite Bubbles, with his considerable combat abilities and the army of okama soldiers that he had stored inside him beforehand were no match against Saber and already she was causing massive internal damage during her battle. Kai was all too aware that Saber would only be held off for so long.

_Kai Vs Saber VS Ser: Interrupted_

"Looks like it'll just be us, well catch me if you can!" With a wink, Kai took off, a massive gust of wind left in his wake as he sent himself up high in the air and started to race towards the next floor. He had to put some distance between Cici and this new guy or else Saber could show up again at the most inconvenient of times.


----------



## kluang (Nov 25, 2012)

*Impel Down Level 3

Orga vs Sasu*

"Metal Claw!!!"

Orga dodge the barrage of claws thanks to his speed, experience and his haki. Finally he  spins himself to the right and deliver a palm thrust upon the back of Sasu's head, prompting her to lunges forward and crush into an empty prison cell. Orga runs towards her and the exchanges of punches in that cell sends shockwave  after shokcwave that cause more cracks to appear on the floor, wall and the ceiling of that level.

Sasu give a hard left punch that almost knock Orga down, and for a moment he almost blank out. At the last moment, he stops himself and turn back and give a hard punch with everything he's got  sending her crashing and half buried in the wall.

Orga feels his left cheek. There's a large gash and blood is dripping down from the wound.  He looks at the palm of his, red with his blood and maybe hers. He look at Sasu, who is trying to free herself from the wall.

"Fishman Jujutsu:The Clownfish is Seen in the Reef."

Usually when pull this move the orb is bright and blue. But not this time. The orb is smaller, he is compressing it to make it smaller. He looks at Sasu and moves towards her and slams his palm upon her forehead. When he removes his hand from her forehead, a hole can be seen, blood and seawater flows from it.

"May your soul rest." says Orga and removes her from the wall and put her lifeless body of the floor. He put his webbed hand on the hole. "Fishman Karate: The Proud Tuna Repents."  and he pushes his palm and make a larger hole on the wall.

The sea water rushes in and Orga refresh himself with sea water, something that he never felt for nearly five years. 

"Now this tyranny of a prison will be swallowed by the sea."

Orga runs towards the exit to the next floor, unaware of a surveillance Den Den Mushi watching the entire battle.


----------



## kluang (Nov 25, 2012)

*Mariejois

Rango*

"Damn, that Tony..."

Blue is limping on the rubble trying to get to a safe place, but in this ruined city, there's hardly a place that can be call safe. He its down behind a a wall and looks at his injury. He already pull out the arrow, and wrap it up, but in this environment, infection is a possibility.  Then he heard footsteps. 

Savior? Those blood crazy pirates has already left. It must be a rescue party. I'm save.

He turns around and wave his hand. " Here!!!! Marine down!!! Her...." and his voice stop when he sees his savior. Captain John Rango is standing in front of him. "Thank you for leaving your "breadcrumbs", Commander." and Rango points to the blood trail.

He pulls out his gun and place the barrel on Blue's forehead and place several fruit next to him. "What are you..." before Blue can finish his word Rango cocks the hammer. "For all the death and misery you did in West Blue, for the crime of slavery and piracy and for misusing the power entrust to you, I Captain John Rango of the Internal Affairs Division, judge you guilty. Penalty is death. Any last word?" 

"I will not die here!!!! Sew..." 

And the sound of a gunshot echoes.

Rango looks at the fruits next Blue and one of them is changing it shape. He picks it up and heads towards Admiral Mary's location.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 25, 2012)

Impel Down

Level 3

Starvation Hell

Kai shot out of the hole that led to level four, blood red jets of flames were coming from behind him with Chief Warden Servantes D. Albion in pursuit of him. He had done a terrific job at evading Ser so far ,and he made it all the way up here before eventually one of those blasts did hit him and Kai was reduced to a screaming ball of fire as he crashed down in the desert city like floor that was the Starvation Hell.

"Pfffff." Ser wiped his brow as he landed the agonizing Kai rolling around the sand. "Fast little fuck, aren't you?" He stretched out his hand, a black flame grew in his palm and manifested itself into a sword like shape. "You're suffering at the hands of my Flame of Pride, a fire that burns the soul........ My personal favorite it'll put your opponent down, but sadly not for good but luckily I have more tricks up my sleeve..... Like this black Flame of Gluttony, the fire that consumes all."

KRAKATHOOM!

The rumble of thunder seemed to shake the entire building, Ser thought for a second that the assault on the outside had pushed the structure to it's limit but he quickly realized it had been in his head. The surge of the Color of the Conquering King had knocked him off balance, if only for a moment.

But more importantly, it was what saved Kai from the burning hell he was trapped in, the flash of Haki had put out the mythical flames and Kai was ready to take on the Mythical Devil Zoan owner. 

Kai VS Ser

Kai had the advantage, Ser was still off guard and so the Weatherman managed to land a solid hook right on his nose. Brute strength and Haki coating punched right through the defense of the tough leathery skin that this hybrid form offered, the force was about to sent Ser flying but his tail shot out and wrapped around Kai's leg. Pulling himself back and with use of his wings he managed to overcome the force and strike back with a lightning fast counter.

A pair of hoofed feet struck Kai in the chest, Kai had been hit quite some times in his life but never this hard. He coughed up a mouthful of blood.

Ser moved in for the kill, he reformed the black flame blade and took a swing Kai's neck. Kai blocked the blade that consumed all with Haki, clearly the black flame wasn't living up to it's description. This time Kai used the contact formed by the tail constricted around his leg to his benefit, by unleashing an immense amount of electricity through his body and via the tail to Ser.

"Lightning Lancer!" The attack landed and sent Ser flying this time, crashing through several structures. Kaiser was realistic enough to know that this wasn't going to be the end of it, but he bought himself a few seconds to catch his breath. 

Seconds literally, as all too soon the buildings rumbled as blood red figure rose out of the wreckage. He had more than tripled in size, gained this horns that each could spear a grown man, crimson red leather skin on the top half of his body while the lower half was covered in a reddish brown fut.  In his left hand a blue flame shaped like a sword, in his right a orange flame whip.

Kai VS Ser....Round 2


----------



## Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

Mari D. Angel
Return Arc - Mari, I am your father!​

[Ascend of the Green Mount]​











For the very first time in years..
No, for the very first time in his life, the mighty Theo D. Angel fell to his knees. Tears falling. Was this real? Did this rookie pirate just stand up against one of the most powerful human beings in all of the four seas? In all of the world?

This was no will of a conquering king or queen. This went deeper then that. 

*"Mari, I.."* he begun, but couldn't bring himself to say any more. He just watched his daughter, in awe of the power in her heart. Every fiber of his being was stripped clean, nothing could be hidden from this girl. He was an open book. Sure, he could defeat and kill her for making him scoop to such a low level. It would be easy. Yet he could only sit there, on his knees, crying his heart out to the only one he would ever call his daughter. 

Despite all the women he pressured into abortion, there still exist those out there that shared his blood. Yet none of them could even dream of measuring up to Mari. 

Then it hit him. He could only smile as he thought about it. Her strength never came from him. This was not his legacy. *"Oh Delia, I was wrong to ever leave you.."* he whispered.

"So that's her name, huh?" Mari responded, calm and with a peaceful smile. "How was she like, my mother?" 

*"Oh, you have no idea, she was just like you. Breathtakingly beautiful, loving to the extreme, and with a smile that only angels have." *He looked at Mari and stroke her cheek. *"Just like you."*

Mari looked down in embarrassment, but she couldn't help but grin widely.

*"She was the perfect D. Angel, even though she was born Dalia Amore Eyae. You see, my sisters, mother, father..everybody from the D. Angels..they had such endless faith in the concept of love. Yet, your mother was special, even compared to them. Not only did she believe in love, she found it in a hardened soul like me."*

By now, Mari had taken a seat in front of Theo, listening intently.

*"I hated my family so much. They seemed so weak. So fragile. I couldn't help but loath everything about them, and everything about love. But for those fleeting moments I had with Dalia, I was engulfed by her love. I had to have her. But she wouldn't have it. She slapped my the moment I stepped in front of her."* He laughed. Mari smirked at that revelation about her mother. She was no doormat. This was a girl with respect for herself. *"And when I asked if she knew who I was, she smiled and said "Theo D. Angel, your will is weak.""* Mari could't help but giggle. "No way!"

*"Oh yes, and then she slapped me again, storming off into her house."
*
And just like that, the Angel and the Smiling Demon, talking into the night. 

The sun rises to a new dawn, and the scene changes to the base of the Green Mount. Mari is looking up at the peak with piercing eyes and straight back.

"I am ready."


----------



## Taka (Nov 25, 2012)

"Hehe What the hell did you just say?" William asked as he stood back up. Oh how this fight would be so fun. He had to analyze the situation the best he could because if he took one of those impact attacks at full force then it was liable to deal high damage upon his body. Oh how he didn't want to be beat by anyone here and have to stay in Impel Down. 

"As if I'd stay here." 

William took slow steps at first before suddenly bursting forth in a dash forward. He jabbed twice, sending two shock waves at the ground before Kenneth. Hitting, the force caused the snow to elevate into the air, obscuring the view of William. Using this moment, the Bellamy boy made his inward. He watched carefully for anything Kenneth might do, ready to dodge at the drop of a dime if he went through the snow in attempts to his him. The left hand flew first in a jab which was the quickest of William's punches. Unlike many other boxers, William didn't allow his body to give off the details, instead it was very subtle. The second punch came from his right arm though from an angle. The fist would fly as if to hit across Kenneth's right cheek but, he projected that it would miss more then likely. At that time he would turn the fist into a palm strike aimed for the chest and a controlled burst of haki would make up for the lack of momentum.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Nov 25, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk​*

*Dumb luck? I'd like some desperate measures, please.*​
The swordsman lay unconscious, bleeding messily from half of an arm. He felt weak.. too weak to defend himself. The sounds of desperation and conflict reached him.. but it was too late. Kozu was in the perfect position to end his life. Sword raised.. when the youthful swordsman sliced downward the trembling Impel Down made him stumble.

Kozu caught himself quickly, and attempted another death blow, but even unconscious Darius inched his head in the snow.. the blade piercing fluffy white to plunge deep into the visually endless snow hell. Darius was flat on his back with his eyes open seconds later, startling the youngest CP9 agent.

"Argh! Rankyaku! A clear path of snow shot skyward as an exotic blade of blue cut forth dangerously. Narrowly avoiding it, Darius nailed the youth with his remaining fist, which failed to injure him when the boy proudly stated, "Tekkai!"


Darius scowled, even as his fist throbbed. Even half dead a monstrously strong kick resulted in Kozu evading it while shouting "Soru!" Missing, Darius weakly removed his prison top, shivering as it tied it around his bloody elbow. Tightening it using his teeth, Darius gave it a sturdy yank by snatching his head sideways. 

"..Heh..I can't believe you're still fighting. You should be dead. Let me put you out of your misery." "Tch.. fuck off, brat. I don't have time to play around with some little milk sucking asshole."

"..Heh, Soru!" Kozu disappeared, and as his blade swept by Darius' head the one armed swordsman leaned to the side to avoid it, rolling backwards to retrieve his fallen ice blade. Before he could retaliate Kozu began reappearing all over the place using Soru. Kneeling, Darius said, "Urgh, you're an annoying little bastard..."

"Oh, come on mister! Do you really plan on fighting me with one arm?!" Kozu chirped, before nearly collapsing into a fit of laughter, his head lolling backwards.

"No..." Darius replied, a cold look in his eyes.

Kozu smirked, increasing the speed in which he repeatedly used Soru, slashing a motionless Darius continually, blood splatting across the snow each time.

"...I plan on killing you with one arm." Darius calmly finished, rolling the blade in a slow circle, before jabbing it backwards.

"Tekkai!" Kozu shouted, a cocky expression on his young face.

"Ittoryu.." Darius solemnly stated simultaneously, his eyelids drooping as he did so, with his shoulders sluggishly rising and falling as his internal struggle to suck down a breath of air intensified.

"..." Ryū no uta."

Kozu grimaced as the blade poked clean through Tekkai, stabbing deep into him before the boy narrowly retreated with Soru.

"...You're not just some idiot after all, huh?" Kozu said while wincing, a palm pressed to his bleeding stomach. 

Kozu let out a battle cry, and screamed, launching into a series of slashing attacks with Rankyaku. Darius let a growling roar escape him as colorful slashes flew at him in rapid succession, slashing each one with incredible proficiency. When the bursts of snow cleared Darius stood hunched over.. hair in his face, breathing hard.

Kozu sheathed his sword and popped his fingers with a languid stretch. "Ahahaha! Well aren't you scary! I'd hate to see you at full power. It's almost a shame that I have to kill you here."

"..." Darius eyed him menacingly, and the grip on his sword tightened, as he lifted it a bit higher. 

"Ha! Want some more, huh? Fine.. I'll give you the honor of showing you my very own ultimate sword style. The unstoppable combination of kung fu and swordsmanship!" 

He paused, and the young man grinned evilly. 

"You ever wonder why I'm a CP9 agent at such a young age...? I'm one of the only Rokushiki users in the world that can use Tekkai and move simultaneously. There's more... Rankyaku and Soru too."

"..What was that? I lost interest in the middle." Darius said in a bored manner, eyelids drooping heavily, with a finger digging in his ear. 

"..." Kozu smirked, suddenly. "Fine. I'll just show you." 

"Hold on. That Tekkai thing. Didn't I just cut through that..? What's the point in bragging about it?" Darius asked with his head tilted, an eyebrow arched.

"S-Shut up!" Kozu disappeared, using Soru, before punching and kicking rapidly. His blows began to chip the sword Darius held, and the boy performed a whirling kick, unleashing a wide Rankyaku. Darius launched off of the ground, narrowly avoiding it, but his eyebrows furrowed as several prisoners screamed.. their bodies chopped in two.

"BWAHAHA! STUPID PRISONERS! SORRY, SORRY! I COULDN'T HELP IT!" Kozu shouted, huffing, and closing his hands into tight fists.

"..." Darius crouched deeper into the snow.. the muscles in his legs tightened.. before he sprung, speeding at Kozu. "Ittoryu.."

"Not this time! Rankyaku!" A large blade of compressed air chopped at Darius, who spun, canceling it with equal authority as he snapped out, "Aerial Arc Missile!" Snow blasted in multiple directions, and through it, emerged, snarling out, "Ryū no uta!"

Kozu was nearly cut in two as Darius flew by him, the boy's body buckling forward. He was wincing, but landed on his palms, spiraling into a flip to avoid being nearly sliced in half. Whirling around to face the speeding one armed prisoner, Kozu cried out, "Soru!"

Sparks flew as Kozu combined Soru and Rankyaku instead to begin unleashing a barrage of kicks that neatly chopped wherever the swordsman wasn't defending. After being repeatedly cut, Darius merely stood his ground, body loosely jerking and tattered prisoner uniform whipping to and fro, blown whichever way the Rankyaku struck him.

"" Ryū... Arashi" Darius cried after sweeping a boot into a vast circle. A rising tornado of compressed air blades swirled into an upward explosion of winding destruction, so wide Kozu's random disappearing rhythm resulted in him being cut by multiple slashes wherever he appeared. 

"T-Tekkai!" Kozu managed, when he realized he couldn't Soru away, but the damage had already been done. He was tossed to and fro through the air, flailing like a leaf caught in a chaotic storm. When the assault ended Kozu tumbled across the snow like a flung ragdoll, body flopping and bouncing until he lay still.. covered in cuts and blood.. trembling from the tremendous agony racing through him caused by every brutally deep slice.

"I...I lost..." Kozu muttered as he felt himself losing consciousness. "I..." Kozu teared up.. before openly crying. "...I-I lost.. to some _nobody_.."

"Oi," Darius muttered. As Darius headed for the exit Kozu smiled up at him, and the boy said, "You're strong.. really strong.. I doubt you'll be... a nobody.. forever... someday, I'll kill you... well, maybe... you've done good.. but.. there's no way you'll make it past the Chief Warden..."

"We'll see.." Darius calmly replied.. before swaying back and forth, nearly losing consciousness. He shook it off, and marched forward, ignoring several injuries that would singularly kill an average person. "..We need to go. Now." Darius prodded, pushing his way towards Fontus, as prisoners kept close to him.. but warily so.


----------



## kluang (Nov 26, 2012)

*Impel Down Level 2

Wild Beast Hell

Orga*

Orga climb up the stairs that connected level 3 and 2 and soon reach the door that lead to Level 2, Wild Beast Hell. He opens the door and to his horror, he saw Jean, Little and the prisoners he lead until to this floor, is pile up in a mountain of bodies, with Little's as the base of it and the last boy is Jean's. Sitting on top of them is a man wearing a full black attire.

"Run... CP9...." 

Orga could barely hear Jean's voice, but he knows enough. This man did this. The man looks at Orga and slide down from the top and walks towards Orga. "My name is Blaq du Laq. Like your friend says, I'm of the CP9."

"Are you guys are the secret Cipher Pol division with the license to kill?" ask Orga.

"I'm in no liberty to discuss that but you must know one thing."

"And that is?"

"You will die here."

Orga looks straight into Blaq's eyes to see his conviction. He is confident in his skill and stopping them here. Even when he was a bounty hunter he heard whispers about the CP9.  He knows the Cipher Pol supplement the Intelligence Branch of the World Government's Marine forces but the CP9 is a different story. People missing, some men fall to some accident, he heard whispers of them and their assassination technique. Orga looks up. Freedom is only two floors away. He has come too far to be stop now. 

"Do you know, what the Fishman Karate practitioner says to the Angel of Death?" ask Orga. Blaq just shrugs.

"Not today. And I will say the same to you, Blaq du Laq, assassin of the World Government, not today. Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers." says Orga and he delivered a right punch towards Blaq. 

"Dragon Subduing Technique: Fist of the Azure Dragon!!!" 

Blaq use his own technique to counter Orga's and their fist met. A bright light and the sound of a roaring dragon can be heard and Orga is knock far back. Orga looks at Blaq with shock. This is the first time his fist is defeated. He looks at his right arm that is still trembling from the encounter.

"Fishman Karate is a joke. My fist technique is call Dragon subduing technique. As the name implies, it was created to subdue dragons. Your fishman karate is a pale comparison to my style."

"A true martial artist never make fun of the other style." says Orga as he shakes away his trembling.  He steps of the the floor and the floor cracks due to his haki pressure. "A true martial artist, use his fist to defend the weak and one of the supporting pillars of peace. A martial artist who uses his fist for his own pleasure and calling it justice must be defeated. You will repent!!!" shout Orga and he lunges forward. "Fishman Karate: The Proud Tuna  Repents!!!"

"Fool!!! My arts is meant to defeat dragons. I will show you how much a joke your style are!!! Dragon Subduing Technique: The Turtle Dragon Shell!!!" and slaps his hand together creating an aura, surrounds and protect him. The two style collide and both of the shockwave from Orga and the aura from Blaq shatters in a loud bang and the whole prison is shaking.

"It doesnt matter, what you style is created for. Even its for defeating Oda, if you use it for evil, it will be defeated."

Blaq just laugh at Orga's statement. "Stupid fish. My style is for defeating dragons. You should submit to me. Dragon Subduing Technique, Rankyaku: Black Dragon Kick!!!" shout Blaq. He spins around to create a circle shaped Rankyaku which radiates outward.

"Fishman Karate: The Sea King Swishes its Tail." and Orga countered, Blaq's attack and once again the prison shakes when their style collides.

"I spend five years in a small room learning, controlling my haki flows." says Orga. "That's bullshit. A simple haki flow, couldn't neutralize my style. You must use some kind of enhancement, a drug to counter my style."

"You still don't get it do you. A martial style no matter how good is as strong as the user's conviction. My conviction is true. That was strengthen it."

"Conviction my ass!!! My style is meant to subdue dragons!!!! Your fishman karate is nothing more then for a bunch of fish trading punches with slaves. Don't you dare put your style as my equal!!!"

"And that ego of yours, will be your downfall."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 27, 2012)

*Sendo vs Shin*

“You’ve always underestimated my powers Shin. Maybe that’s why you’re unwilling to reach a compromise – because you believe one isn’t needed. I hate to do this but, what does a swordsman do without his weapon?”

Shin’s sword transformed right in front of him from the sharp instrument of death to the small lumps of metal it was originally comprised of.

“Now let’s just go our separate…”

Just then Sendo felt a sting on his cheek and blood trickled down from it. There were more and more petals forming around him “Oh yeah, you’re a fruit user too.” It was easy to forget, his skill as a swordsman was such that he rarely required to use his powers, the petals shifted around Shin’s hand and a sword formed in it.

Sendo sighed, “This is going to be a long day.”

The Newkama had given him a bag full of their tidbits. Some of them there pretty useless. Some bubble gum, some lint, a few pennies; other things were far more useful. He sensed the various trinkets and broken pieces in his bag, one item in particular surprised him and caused him to glance back at the party. Did he not know what that thing was from?

Shin saw an opening and a swarm of petal came rushing at Sendo. He quickly grabbed a piece of metal and pressed it against his chest. The metal expanded around his chest and shielded the incoming blast of razor sharp petals. It sent the man flying back, his feet skidding across the ground.

Sendo had to go on the offensive. He gestured at the spot Shin was standing and the stone slab he was standing on restored into the original boulder it was cut from. He would do that with every slab, not letting Shin get his balance. Sendo then reached in and pulled out a random item. He groaned as soon as he touched it but had to carry on his attack. He pulled out the pink mass and threw it at Shin. There was a clear look of surprise as a large pink dildo came hurtling towards him. The expression would soon be changed as the offending item turned back into the large plastic tree from which it was formed from.

“Be careful with that!” a camp voice screeched from the distance.

“Shut up! Why would you even give me that?!” Sendo shouted, red faced not sure who he was addressing. He kept his eyes on Shin, whilst searching for a more appropriate weapon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2012)

*Tiger D. Ral*

_Towards the New World - Meeting with the Fang Tribe II_​
The crew of around ten people led by Ral was being guided through the jungle by the crowd of red-heads that welcomed them when they arrived to the island. At the beginning the crew thought about fighting the natives of the island however the idea disappeared once Ral, Barakiel and Kyla noticed that those people were able to use haki, and not precisely at a very low level. Tiger gave the order to go along with whatever they would want and thuse they ended up being handcuffed.

"Zzzz...Zzzz.."his snores resounding around the jungle as the group advanced.

_" Is the captain okay? "_one of the members of the crew whispered to other seeing how Ral was just sleeping and walking at the same time."Don?t worry, he usually is like that, he may look like a mere bum but he is pretty reliable and strong when needed  "the other stated kind of relaxed despite the situation. As the group walked further into the jungle they saw signs of civilization looking at the hundreds of houses built on the giant trees of the island. Finally after some minutes they reached what seemed like an exit from the wild, only to find something just as amazing.

" Now, I didn?t expect this....I heard of an island full of women who were able to use Haki with ease, Amazon Lily but this is justnplain ridiculous. "Barakiel stated looking at what his eyes were witnessing. A giant building similar to a palace made of marm was lying before their eyes. Some pretty long stairs leading towards what apparently was the entrance and sitting there ona throne, a muscular man with long scarlet hair and yellow eyes watching over the town, next to him another muscular male with short spiky hair and the same feature and clothes than the first one, finally a girl a bit younger than Ral possessing the same physical characteristics than the other two but without all those muscles.
[sp][/sp]


In the middle of the street, a fight was going on between two men; as dangerous as it looked like it seemed like they were enjoying themselves. Barakiel looked curiously at this, just like the rumors about Amazin lily, in this place it seemed like most of people were able to use Haki...Was it an invasion of users or what? His doubts couldn?t keep popping up since the one who looked like the king of the place noticed their presence. The hand of the male raised and everything stopped, he stood and with a mere jump reached the ground, the other young man and the female teen followed him.

" So this are the guests? "the long-haired guy spoke with an elegant and respectful tone however his presence was intimidating, the three of them gave off the same feeling of a wild beast that Ral emits but three times stronger, a seriously uncomfortable aura indeed. A small sweat drop ran down from Barakiel?s temple same as Kyla and the rest of the crew._" This guys...They are ona different league"_ he thought right off the bat, is eyes searching for answer from the captain but...

"Zzz....Zzzz..."both bara and Kyla froze in their places, that fool was still sleeping!!

_" YOU IDIOOOOOOTTT!!! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING?! THESE GUYS ARE DANGEROUS AND THE ONLY THING YOU DO IS SLEEP?!! "_he cursed Ral mentally, how was he so carefree?

" Hahaha, what a funny guy "the red-haired king said while laughing before throwing a sharp glare at the boy."However, sleeping in front of a king, the king of the Fang tribe is disrespectful...Mei could you? "he asked, the serious girl next to him stepped forward and after a "Yes, big brother ", she punched Ral across the face with an ominous strength, at least enough to send tiger flying all the way until he crashed against a tree.

*CRASH!!*

"mmmm...tch...that hurts!! "the D. shouted trying to rub his back a little, the impact did awaken him." Who was it? "asking with laziness this time he noticed the scene and many question marks appeared above his head. His eyes fixed on the three that were now with the group, the vibe coming from the trio of siblings made his heart bump and a big smile appeared on his face. Quickly he stood up and walked over to where the three of them were, looking with a certain fire in his eyes at the king he spout.

" Fight me "


----------



## kluang (Nov 28, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Trail by Fire]​*​
> 
> *[Betrayal of Power]​*​
> [Royal Shichibukai, Ravenbeard Pirates]​
> ...



*Rango*​
Rango stands on the top floor of the Marineford looking at the coming vessel. He saw lumbering giant, Maelstorm and from it the The Savvy Stinger. He instantly recognized that ship from the report on Saboady and the from testament he gathered from the free slaves.

"Those damn Gorosei, they really did it this time."

*Impel Down Level 2

Wild Beast Hell

Orga*​
"AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!" shout Blaq as his aura began to form into a red dragon circling and surrounds him. Orga quickly move infront of the of the pile of body as Jean slowly slide down next to him.

"You...." Blaq looks at water gathering at both of Orga's hand. "Fishman Karate: The Narwhal Charges into the Fence!!!" and a large body of water takes the sape of a narwhal and began moving towards Blaq, ramming everything in it path, pillar after pillar is struck down as the narwhal move closer towards Blaq. Blaq shoots out his red  dragon aura towards the narwhal, but the dragon aura shatters as the narwhal overpower it.

"Impossible!!! My....." Before he could finish his word, the narwhal rams into Blaq and continue its path of destruction and Orga twist his hands and changes the narwhal path towards the upper level, ramming into the first level and continue towards the roof and ramming into it, creating a hole and for the first time the sun shines inside the prison.

"I kinda forget how warm the sun is." says Jean. "How are we gonna escape from that hole?" ask Little. "We're not."

"We are going by the door."

The sound from battle on the outside can be heard by them. The fights outside the prison stops as both side sees a large body of water in the shape of a narwhal busted out from the roof and continue to fly upwards before it loses it shapes and fall down as rains with water, bricks, mortars and a dead CP9.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 28, 2012)

Impel Down

level 4

Sendo vs Shin

The plastic tree that came hurling at him was sliced and diced several times as Shin cut straight through it on his way best friend turned enemy. Sendo's strategy to keep him off balance and throwing pink sex toys at him was working so far but Shin kicked it up a notch now. What did it matter if Shin was not given a moment to get decent footing on the stone floors, with Geppou he could walk on air.

Though far from a master in the arts, since that last disaster where the use of several Rankyaku attacks did as much damage to his own foot as it did to his opponent Hawkins.  

Meanwhile Sendo was still going through that bag, all kinds of slimy and/or spherical objects bumped into his fingers but the Repairman just kept on digging until his fingers finally locked around something that was suitable for the purposes.

He countered Shin's swordstrike with the most Odaawful looking sword ever to be seen, the sword seemed to be pieced together out of a thousands different parts, non of them matching with another and as a matter of fact the only consistent materials to be used multiple times seemed to be the gum and tape used to hold the thing together.

By some kind of divine intervention, the sword actually held togethe......Mostly...... After colliding with Shin's sakura sword. That first response was entirely on instinct by Sendo, but now he focused again and started to make use of his power again to restore the sword to a day it may have been more useful. 

"Ugh!" He had never felt anything like this, this sword seemed to be resisting his powers and it took an immense effort and all of the power he could muster from his DF abilities to get a result. 

CLING​
A piece of the sword flew off as Sendo took a swing at Shin, Sendo's power causing the metal chip to restore to a complete sword mid air and it, together with a dozen of other swords that followed the example of that first chip came at Shin who was forced to put some distance between him and his target, while deflecting the swords away.

"Hmmm." With a grin Sendo looked at the frankensword with a new sense of appreciation, it seemed to be exactly what it looked like. A single sword made out of the scraps of a thousand others....... In his hands this could possibly by the most dangerous weapon in the world.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2012)

*The New World/With Helen...*
Helen passed under a massive bronze archway. An overhanging wooden sign read, _Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation_ in bold letters. Carved into the wood was the likeness of the very flagship of Black Bart himself, _The Fortune_. Beyond was a bustling shipyard, the equal of any to be found in Water 7. Ships of all types and makes were in drydock, so many that Helen lost count. Nearby was a thriving seaport town which stretched along the coast. 

"Welcome to Syren City," Jessie declared proudly. 

"I didn't realize there was such a demand for ships on this side of the Grand Line," Helen replied. 

"People still need ships, even in the New World," Jessie pointed out. "This island is conveniently located near several key exit points along the Red Line. You'd be surprised how many ships barely make it through in one piece. Most are barely even salvageable."  Jessie swept her hand across the innumerable ships in drydock. "Pirates, merchants, settlers, even the occasional Marine vessel. We cater to them all." 

"For a sizable fee of course," Richie added, rolling closely beside Helen and stealing glances at her when she wasn't looking. "Which then helps fund the Bart Pirates and certain important causes near and dear to our hearts." 

Helen figured the Templars might've been one of those important causes. Jessie guided them into the shipyard. The sights and sounds brought her back to Water 7. She did a double take at the workers, a diverse group of humans, fishmen, and even a few giants. However, it was the flock of purple haired women who got her attention. There must have been a hundred of them, each one identical to the other. Some shouted orders while others carried huge stacks of lumber over their shoulders. Helen glanced at Jessie in disbelief. "Those women, they all look exactly like you."  

Jessie chuckled. "I ate the clone clone fruit. They're my copies but I've always considered them to be sisters really." 

"Yup. That's Jessie for you, a walking sweatshop factory," Richie cut in. He received a light slap on the head from Jessie for his troubles. Jessie turned towards Helen. "So, let me show you some ships which will definitely put that little raft of yours to shame." 

Helen frowned slightly. "I don't think I can afford it," she replied. It was ironic. Only a few weeks ago she was heir to the worlds greatest fortune. Now she was heir to nothing but ash and dust. Still, Helen couldn't help but wonder at the fate of the endless trove of gold and jewels hidden deep within the underground vaults of Swann Manor. Probably pilfered by the World Government, she mused. 

"I will handle the fee," Nevile said casually. 

Helen shot the old agent a surprised look. Her eyes quickly narrowed with suspicion. Oath or not he was being uncharacteristically kind to her. When she was a little girl he had barely acknowledged her existence, even frightened her. "I don't need your charity..." 

"This is not charity. I am repaying a debt," Neville countered. 

"I won't take your blood money anyway," Jessie added gruffly. She smiled at Helen. "Tell you what kid. I'll loan you a personal boat to get to Wano Country. One of my sisters will accompany you to make sure the boat makes the trip safely back and forth. You'll owe me big time of course." 

Helen stared at Jessie doubtfully, uncomfortable with this sudden outpouring of aid from unlikely sources. She was a loner by nature and had always relied on herself. It was why she had parted ways with Fontus and Hawkins so suddenly. "You said I would owe you. What's the price?" 

Jessie's face became thoughtful. She fixed Helen with a calculating stare as if measuring her true worth for the first time.  She suddenly laughed and wrapped a friendly arm around Helen's shoulder. "You said your dream was to become the worlds strongest swordsman right?" Helen nodded. "Well that's the price. Beat that old coot Alfonso Knoxx and prove to the world that a woman can stand at the top. Shouldn't be too hard right?"

Helen grinned. "Deal."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 30, 2012)

Impel Down

Starvation Hell

Kai VS Ser

The knock down drag out fight that had been the brawl between Captain Kaiser D. Winter owner of the Weather Paramacia and Chief Warden Servantes D. Albion the owner of the Devil Zoan had been quite spectacle so far. Enough to draw the attention and silence many of the rioting prisoners and the guards trying to deter them, for many this had been the first time they witnessed the Chief Warden in action and his imposing display of power certainly he had certainly lived up to his fearsome reputation.



Most awe inspiring perhaps was the fact that here was this knucklehead of a brat standing up to the monster that ruled the hells that made up Impel Down, and so far he had been doing a good job at it but to all that had witnessed Ser's transformation to his Lucifer form were all too aware what a monstrosity that had just risen up.

The situation was dire for the prisoners, that much was painfully obvious to all. The fact that Kai seemed to be aware of it just showed how painfully obvious it must've been, that nitwit never picked up on anything if even he stood there scratching his head over how the fuck he was going to take this thing down.... But luckily he was not alone.

One of the okamas, who had ventured this far up ahead of his brethren still on the lower levels, cleared up his throat and yelled out in support of the young hero. "You can do it baby, take that horned fucker out!" His words of encouragement were quickly followed by other prisoners sympathetic to Kai's cause. Chanting started, the few that knew him by name infected the rest of the prisoner crowd. 

*"Kai!Kai!Kai!"*

It was a very touchy and inspiring scene, all it lacked was an uplifting song to put the icing on the cake that was this scene. 

The demon and the Greatest Of All Times were still staring each other down, Kai's eye had started to twitch. Was the situation getting to him!?

OH noes!

"Shit!" He yelled out, turning to his 'Cheerleaders'. "Shut the fuck up!" Welll that was effective, all those in the crowd chanting did exactly that and seemed flabbergasted. "This ain't no corny manga or something, you see me using Nakama boost to beat the living crap out of this asshole?!" To drive his point home, he shook his fists in the air. 

_Ah young Kai, such a great public speaker, for those of you that had been living under a rock and somehow did not know this already. Yes, I'm speaking to you Ranma! I've got my eye on you so you better watch out._

_"Inner voice dude, what the fuck are you talking about....Look I've got enough going on here already so keep your fourth wall shit to yourself and let me do my thing here."_

_May the force be with young Winter_

_"..... Oda in heaven, why must you test me like this."_

"Alright, back on track!" HE snapped out of his internal argument, and ranted some more at the prisoners. "Since you bitches ain't got nothing better to do, go smack the shit out of those guards that aren't doing shit either and stop bothering me." Now that he had taken care of that.

He used a Wind Step to propel himself at the giant zoan, his fist crackling with electricity as delivered a Lighting Lancer square in the chest of the near 20 foot tall Zoan. 

"Ugh!" It was a solid blow, he staggered a little but this leather hide of his and the iron hard muscles beneath it resisted the blow, despite the Color of Armament enhancing the blow's destructive power.

A thin forked tongue shot out in Kai's direction, but he moved out of the way. A swipe with the blue flame blade and several lashes with the orange flame whip were dodged with similar efficiency. The immense destruction that was collateral to his attacks showed how much his strength increased, if Kai was of a close powerlevel to this guy before right now it was clearly miles apart. 

The speed seemed to have lowered significantly though, at least Kai had that going for him. 

This was one of those moment a cocky brat like Kai could get overconfident, think to himself something like. Hey, this might not be as hard as I thought, I'm gonna knock this dude's head off, go grab some twinkies while I still can and go satisfy me a woman or two before I play some Call of Booty four: Pirateworld Warfare.

And then just when that would happen, some whole other shit would happen which showed clearly how bad the situation was and how wrong he was. 

Well that wasn't going to happen, he wasn't even going to go there. No celebrating before the thing was over, no going "I have a bad feeling about this." None of that. _How about that? Suck it karma!_

Ok, that was probably stupid. If there was such a thing as karma, it sure was a fickle bitch because as soon he uttered that mental insult things got bad.

Ser pointed his blade in the direction of Kai, balls of fire shot from it with great speed. The combination of that speed together with the immense quantity seriously upped the difficulty for Kai but he succeeded in dodging them, where the flames struck within moments patches of ice appeared in the desert town like environment that was Level 2.

The blue flame of Sloth, burning all energy that it touched.

The whip was the source of his next attack, he pulled it back and lashed out at Kai's direction. The tip booming loudly as it struck just inches away from Kai, every move Ser seemed to make seemed deadlier and faster than the one before. 

This one seemed to do the trick though, as Kai was mid jump in his attempt to dodge the whip he was defenseless against the lash of fire that sprouted from whip and snaked after him. It whipped around his leg, the flesh sizzling under it's vice like grip.

"Ugh." It seemed he was captured by the orange flame of Greed, the fire that burned all that Ser desired.

He was reeled in, he found himself flying headfirst right at the one of the horns that dorned Ser's forehead. A clever and quick usage of his wind manipulation was all that saved him from being speared clean through, and instead he collided straight into Ser's skull, the crash doing little to harm the demon himself but Kai was rattled. He slipped out of the hold of the whip, landing violently on the sand. 

No respite was given to him, not more than a few seconds after his crash one of Ser's enormous hooves stomped on him. And again. Until Ser felt confident nothing more than a bloody smear could've remained. 

"Heh, hadn't had a workout like this in ages....This punk got me huffing like crazy."Ash and brimstone rained from his mouth. "Well then who......

Dark clouds formed at the ceiling, a heavy rain pouring from them. For the first in existence of Level 2, this desert was showered by rain. Next was lightning, the charge built up in those clouds to it's peak before dozens of individual lightning bolts struck at once, converging into one superbolt that crashed down on Ser. The lighting surged from the point of impact, the tip of one of his horns and soon coursed through his entire body down to the bottom of his hoof. The very same hoof that had been used to stomp Kai.

"UAAAAAAAH!" The leg was forced up, toppling the giiant. Kai rose up in his Raijin Rampage mode, his hair blonde and golden lightning crackling across his body. Battered, broken but not beaten, with the last ounce of his strength Kai went in to end this. The lightning that covered turned from gold to black, as he called upon his CoA to pummel the demon. A flurry of punches were launched, each colliding with an immense force that seemed to rock the entire prison and each accompanied by the rumble of thunder. 

Eventually the floor could not withtstand it anymore, it gave away and Ser was swallowed up by it. With his eyes glossed over, he fell down to Level three and later crashed through that floor as well.

Kai nearly fell down as well, but the okama that was his cheer captain was there to pull him up and help him stay on his feet. "I got you baby!"

"Yeah, could you not grab my ass while you do that."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 30, 2012)

Continued


The fall of Ser and the manifestation of the direct line to the top, the centrally placed holes just created were conveniently in line with the hole that offered those one level one 'safety' of the torture of that floor, signalled the rioting and escaping prisoners spread across the various floors. Sun light poured down from the noon sun that shined down the torn apart castle that had been the above water part of the prison, torn apart by the siege force outside.

Sendo was not that much better off than Kai after the opposition he had just faced, but once more he pushed his powers to their limit as he rallied those around him. "Let's go!" The rubble around him flocked together to form a spherical platform him and the prisoners jumped upon, a spherical platform that seemed like a perfectly cut out shape of the hole above and that made sense, as it was the repaired part of the floor above.

This stone slab of a train brought Sendo up in the air, but soon water came rushing in from the floors below and it looked like they would not be able to make it in time. The platform was still floating on top of the water now but the situation looked dire. 

And this is where the fishmen came in, led by Fontus and Orga, but joined by the Fishmen and merfolk army that had been called upon by Marina and who had dove down and entered the Prison from the big hole that had been torn in the prison wall down on level 6. From below they pushed the platform up in the air, and those that had mastered the skill used their current manipulation to further boost the platform in the air.

As they passed the various floors, they were joined by more and more allies along the way. Everyone was picked up along the way and violently this misfit army of pirates and prisoners reached top and freedom with it.

Nobody waited around, the defending forces of Impel Down were on their knees but the escaping prisoners and their allies couldn't take their time, less they incur the wrath of the marineford reinforcements that surely were on their way. Or perhaps not, but sadly none of them were aware that Marineford had problems in Mariejois to worry about.

"Wellp you bunch sure kept busy, didn't you." A massive airship floated above the ruiins of Impel Down, though his face could not be seen. A speaker Den Den Mushi on the hull of the ship broadcasted Livio's voice.
"What're you s waiting for, get in and let's go!" Cargo doors opened as this was called out.

"Sendo!" Gumiko called out, she was on a different and seabound but equally gigantic ship, courtesy of Overbite and by extension Bart. 

"Looks like we will be going our seperate ways here." Sendo told Kai, extending a hand to his partner in this endeavor. The two leaders stood inside the sea of people that was swarming towards two separate destinations. One half seemed to be heading to the airship, the other half seemed to head towards Overbite's ship. During the course of the escape, the prisoners and their allies had gained the admiration, became loyal to or were loyal already to begin with, to either Kai's side or Sendo and split up accordingly. Each upstart revolutionary leader had amassed a genuine army.

"Yeah, Ringo I'll be taking my spaceship." He neither got Sendo's name right, or used the right term for the airship.

"I'll be sure to contact you sometime soon, but in the meantime we've got a lot of work to do and I think we deserve a break as well."

"I'll meet you in the New World, I know this great stripclub.....I'll fax you the adress!" He yelled out as he was one of the last to jump aboard the airship before it started to take off and headed towards the New World with the UC's ship and other allied ships sailing after it.

"Fax.... What the hell is that?"

And so the anti-W.G. alliance between Kai and his pirate army and Sendo's revolutionary arm was born.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2012)

*Tiger D. Ral*

_Towards the New World - Meeting with the Fang Tribe III_​
The long-haired man stared at Ral with some disbelief as he was analyzing what the pirate captain just told him. "Fight me " were the words of the boy taller than 170 cm. A small smirk appeared in the face of the king while the other man and the girl - addressed by him as Mei - remained in silence looking at Tiger with a serious look in their eyes. The golden eyed youngman leading the Fang Tribe laughed out loud. A boy who was still nothing but an off spring was challenging him to a battle; that was quite the hilarious moment.

" Hahaha! Sorry kid, but that was really funny. "the muscular man said whiping away a few tears coming out because of the laughter." if you and me were to fight right now, be sure that you would die in a matter of instants. "he continued. Ral looked at him without taking seriously the words of the king. There was alot of people who would underestimate him, this wouldn?t be the first time.

" But as I see you?re serious, I?ll give you a chance. "he turned and started to walk away towards his throne." These two are my younger siblings, Kerfinn and Mei. If you can beat Mei at least, something that you most likely can not do. I, Gaou the King of the Fang Tribe will be your opponent...if you survive of course. " Gaou spoke sure of his words, in his eyes Tiger d. Ral was nothing but a kitten whose claws were barely showing, in front of the beasts inhabiting that island he wasn?t special at all.

" Hey, i told you I wanted to fight with y- "his mouth was covered by Barakiel" Just do it, dammit!! if we stay here for long we?re going to be killed. "the huge man stated still feeling nervous by the presence of the three siblings, specially the spiky haired one. In the end Ral sighed and nodded, he would do as he was told just this time.
------------------------------
"YEAAAH!!!"

The cheers of the crowd resounding through the jungle as the devil fruit user who ate the Blaze Blaze fruit, and the youngest member of the royal family of the Fang Trive were looking at each other with hostile intent. The girl was glaring at Ral, however something in her, specially her appereance, reminded the red-haired young man of his sister. Tiger D. Maya._" If it weren?t cause big sis is older I woul swear she is the one in front of me "_he said in his mind while adopting a fighting pose. Gaou stood up from his throne and warned" My dear guest, before the fight starts I must tell you something. My beloved sister, princess Mei, is among the top three fighters of this island after me...If you understimate her just because of her cute appearance, ou will die in a mater of instants. "then he raised his hand announcing the start of the match.

" Come !!! "his fists inited in blue flames.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2012)

*The Wreckers/Hawkins vs Blake...*
*"Mimic..."* 

Ollie warbled in response as Hawkins borrowed he giant ostrich's zoan form. Hawkins always found zoan's the easiest to mimic, the transformation simple and straight forward. 

"What are you doing?" Blake hissed from behind his red devils mask. 

He reached within his bloodstained butchers apron and flung a hail of throwing knives. Hawkins swerved out of the path of the deadly projectiles, his speed suddenly greatly augmented. His pant legs ripped along the side seams, revealing long and lean ostrich legs. Blake's eyes narrowed beneath his mask. "What are you?" 

Hawkins whistled at Ollie. The ostrich leapt at Hawkins, morphing back into a lean and mean bullwhip. Hawkins caught the whip and snapped it against the ground. "I'm just a not so humble scientist,"   he replied coolly. With a flick of his wrist he sent the whip flying at Blake with bullet like velocity. *"Whip Bullet!"* Blake caught the whip with his right hand. Blood streamed from between his knuckles but he held tight and laughed. 

"A man of science. So you look down on me as nothing more then a butcher because you sit in your fancy ivory tower of knowledge? Well In my experience there isn't much difference between what you and I do." 

Suddenly black flames erupted around his bloodied fist. An unearthly wail filled the room, making the hairs along Hawkins back stand up on end. Ghostly apparitions appeared out of the black flames, taking on human like appearances. Hawkins eyes widened. He recognized their faces. They plagued his nightmares. 

*"Souls of the Damned!"* Blake cried.    

The phantoms flew at Hawkins. He was engulfed within a swirling cloud of black flames. Hawkins grit his teeth as he felt a paralyzing cold seep into his bones. Memories suddenly flashed before his minds eye. Hawkins pressed his palms against his temples and screamed. "This isn't real!" 

"Looks like you've got a lot of skeletons in your closet..." Blake said with a chuckle. 

_Once upon a time...    
"How are you feeling today?" Hawkins asked the test subject, as he measured his vitals. 

The young man nodded amiably. "Feeling great. Just going a little stir crazy Doc." 

Hawkins nodded. "You'll be out of here before you know it. Then you'll be in the history books my friend." 

"You think so?"  

Hawkins motioned for the patient to lie back. "Damn straight. The first man to wield the power of two Devil Fruits." 

Test Subject #50 was a volunteer from Cipher Pol. Just 24 hours ago he had consumed two devil fruits. By all rights the presence of two opposing devil fruits in his body should've killed him, but Hawkins had developed a special technique to counteract the lethal effects. So far it was working. forty nine times before this the technique had failed and forty nine times after Hawkins had been forced to refine and adjust his methods. He hoped number fifty would be the charm. 

Hawkins reached for a syringe to draw blood. The patient suddenly sat up bolt right and clutched his stomach. He let out a terrific belch. Hawkins slowly backed away from him, knowing what would come next yet helpless to stop it. The patient turned towards Hawkins. "I'm not feeling so good Doc." Those were his last words before his body instantly liquified into a congealed mass of black liquid. Hawkins remained frozen, blinking, eyes trained on the spot where a human being once lay. A group of masked researchers burst into the room and began methodically taking samples of the remains. "Wow, 24 hours. That's a record!" one of them exclaimed cheerfully. "You're a genius Dr. Hawkins."

Hawkins didn't feel like much of a genius. He quietly skulked out of the room with his face downcast. Back to the drawing board._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 1, 2012)

*[Raid on Impel Down]​*​
[Kenneth Vs  William]​
The pressure off William’s attacks were very familiar to Kenneth, they very much mirrored his own ability when he was younger. But the barbarian stands his ground as the furry of winter swirls around him courtesy of the young Bellamy, who now stood ready to counter any motion that Kenneth would take. But these conditions were hardly reminiscent of the white out conditions on his mother island of Halki, the frozen waste of the far north or the Northern Blue. The large man merely stands in the snows and waits for William to make his next move, which comes very quickly. A boxer’s left which causes Kenneth’s head to snap hard the left.  A low growl rumbles pass the brutes lips as he turned his gaze back to the boxer his eyes seeming to crack from the blood shot lines. The second attack is just as rapid fire, a right hook that was meant to be evaded but Bellamy had never met a person quite like Kenneth. Kenneth is a very specialized warrior, known in the clans of his home as a Berserker trained to take punishment and pay it back tenfold.   

The attack lands square to Bellamy’s surprise so much so that he didn’t infuse it with Haki like he was going to. More amazingly unlike the first strike, on this one Kenneth didn’t move didn’t flinch all he did was look square in the boxer’s eyes as his catcher’s mitt of a hand wrapped around Bellamy’s forearm. The grip was unlike anything William had ever felt before, in the instant that he allowed himself to be surprised Kenneth had fully capitalized. It was very much like being caught in a trash compactor and his flesh started to bruise from it. * “Aye, I giv’ it tae ye Bellamy Jr. Ye b’ fast. But ye no Paulsgrave ‘n’ mah granmum hits harder.”* as he speaks Kenneth rips William from the ground and lobs him from the storm cloud that he had created with his first attacks on the Barbarian. Tossed with the force of a cannon ball William skids off the snow at an alarming rate, his skin almost burning with each skip.

* “I giv’ ye jus wan maore chance William Bellamy.”* like thunder Kenneth’s voice rolls over the tundra while he stalks from the crater he had created. “As if” is the reply, and expecting this Kenneth had already scooped a handful of snow packing it into a snowball. * “By th’ authority thit com’ wit mah rank I sentance ye tae death.”* the large man declares while pitching the snowy weapon up several times. Bellamy looks perplexed, what was this Marine planning to do with a snowball?

* “IMPACT SHOT!”*​
Shot was right, like a pistol firing the snowball is thrown with tremendous power and speed. It was all William could do to dodge, at the expense of the Snowman that was fixing to take his head from his shoulders. Bellamy turns as the beast roars in pain, a perfectly round hole in his chest from where the snowball had hit. Dark blood matts the beast’s fur while it collapsed to the ground. Bellamy’s eyes trace back to Kenneth, just what was he that he could kill with snow? That wasn’t the worse news; Kenneth had already made another snowball and was ready to attack again. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 1, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*

*The hawk takes flight towards the New World*​
Darius wasn't quite as lucky as everyone else. He insisted everyone else escape... and when they were out of sight he slumped down against a wall, eyes shutting. They found him and patched the bloody swordsman up the best they could, before shipping him off towards the island they experimented on him and many other young marines on. 

That was the last anyone heard of Darius K Hawk. At least, the last bit of _public_ knowledge.

Darius woke on a ship sailing full speed ahead towards the New World. He was finally able to rest... and more importantly, recover. When he woke up it was the first time in a long time the young man felt close to his top strength. 

Emerging, Darius dodged a slash armed at his face, and clutched his neck.. silencing him. The suffocating man lost consciousness and crumpled, landing at the one armed man's feet. Darius lifted the sword and stared at it.. taking it in. 

Marines turned, attacking Darius, who they gave enough sedatives to keep a large beast asleep. They figured it'd be enough to keep him down until Punk Hazard.. since the higher ranking Marines had a lot of cleaning up to do. Darius sent compressed air slicing through marine grunts, sending them tumbling across the deck with every swift swing.

"...I see. Going through hell.. has its benefits." Darius muttered with heavily lidded eyes. Sheathing the sword... he took control of the ship, to begin heading towards the island. There was no way he was going to abandon his prized possessions.  

When Darius arrived at Sabaody he stepped off with a hood covering his head, wandering off with his head bowed. It seemed strange.. to be back here again. The swordsman noticed how quiet things were... and yet, at the same time.. it was as if the marines were expecting it. He kept his face bowed as he ventured to the area he was taken down at. His memory flashed back to his defeat, and the eyebrows of the one armed swordsman furrowed.

Turning, he headed off.. deciding to step into the only tavern he was familiar with. Darius tilted his head as he was led to the back.. finding the fallen blade he swore to reach the top with. Kneeling on one leg, he reached for it... but the 'blade' split, like normal... Darius watched, before he was filled with excruciating pain. Grunting, his head drooped.. hanging loosely as pain shot through his body in throbbing waves.

When he finished nearly passing out, forehead on wooden boards, Darius shifted his ruby red eyes to notice an arm. Not his natural arm.. it was made of the same material as his sword.. the weapon bonded with him, as if it was living. It resulted in a smaller blade.. but he didn't mind. Standing, head sweeping back, Darius muttered his gratitude to the old man.

Hiding his swords in a giant sack, along with other supplies, Darius headed off.. He wasn't quite sure where to go from here. All roads led to taking down the laboratory he became little more than a lucky guinea pig in. He was one of the few that survived the disaster. Then there was, of course, the road to claiming the throne of strongest swordsman. 

Exhaling, he caught a face full of ocean breeze that reminded him of his recently claimed freedom... a smile tugged at the side of his mouth. Freedom. It was a thing you seldom experienced in such a world. The power of choice... It is a thing that he could now see, more than ever, was worth fighting for... worth dying over.

As the stolen ship sailed towards the sunset, he tried on the black glove.. and tested his hand.. the plant extension functioning sluggishly. It'd take some time to get used to, he realized.. 

Well then.. all roads lead to there. I'll probably have to stop by a few islands for supplies.. on my journey to the New World... wait, I'll need a ship that can reach there too... damn it...

Darius rubbed the back of his neck, sighing.. not realizing Sabaody was the perfect place to fulfill that exact goal.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

*Trial By Fire - The Wreckers*

_Raid on the Templar Compound: Bullet vs Arrow II_​
Van was running in Zig zag,  from time to time he would make a few jumps while dodging the arrows being launched at him by the powerful weapon of the woman who seemed to be tracking him from the height of a hill made out of piled rocks and boulders. Leaping forward he dodges an arrow coming from behind, as soon a she was safe the projectile exploded being this the reason for not being able to take a hit, if he makes a mistake he would be done for. 

On top of such a hill, a blonde woman with the body of a goddess, whose clothes barely covered her breasts was standing, this time the half mask she was wearing before was fully hiding her face. It felt as if a hawk was spying on Slayer. Something weird was that mask precisely, once it became complete she took out a strange sword and somehow her aiming and speed became a few times better. The control the gunner of The Wreckers had until then was gone due to the increase of power of the female.

" This is annoying, these rocks are messing with my _observation_, i can barely dodge...but this make sit more challenging "he said at the same time a she took out the barrel of his hades and filled it with bullets. " First of all I need to get rid of that bow. Poison, explosions and an arrow able to grab me is all that I?ve seen. "remembering what he has avoided so far. The a mischievous grin appeared in his face, he ha dnot ime to be wasting nor to be picky with his methods, a lomg ranged fight would just get dragged longer than what he wanted and he was short of bullets for the moment.

" first that mechanical bow! "he shouted and with a quick move he came out fom his place.

_"Bullet storm"_

*BANG BANG!!!*

A barrage of shots was fired from the Hades being held by the spiky-haired pirate, six more bullets already in mid air only for yhim to open the barrel agaibn and with a fast wave of his arm they fell inside the holes.

" Reload, second storm!! "all of this in a matter of instants as he started to run as far as he could towards the position of the girl. As for Dana Starr, his opponent, she jumped down dodging the first barrage however she used her sword to deviate some of the bullets of the second round however..."Only five this time? "she muttered before startingto look for the sniper who seemed to have disappeared.

" heheh, Yep only five! "the vocie coming from her left.

*Bang!*

A new shot coming from Slayer, this time it was an orange bullet something that only he who fired it knew what would happen.

*Booom!!*

A small explosion took place, the orange projectile which was about to be deflected by Dana?s sword exploded and dozens of metl pieces were fired in all directions, Van instantly threw himself to the ground but the blonde was not as fast, a few of those piece pierced through her skin.

" You dirty bastard! "she shouted, however she didn?t seem as angry as she should have been and Slayer noticed that, probably she was even smiling behind her mask, as if all of this was just funny enough. A battle freak maybe? however Van?s questions were answered when he saw her finger pushing a red button on her mechanical bow.

*Ka-BOOOM!!!*

The strongest explosion so far occurred  leaving nothing in the place, some falmes were already around.

"Hahaha!! You see that?! another one of you was taken down by me!! "Dana said enjoying what looked like her victory but instead of the precious silence of a place without anymore enemies, something struck her bow even making her body to twist a little, ina seocnd his wepaon started to freeze and the ice extended all the way towards her hand and wrist.

" I told ya gal, I?m invincible. "the voice of the sniper was heard, when Starr looked back she saw a dirty Van Slayer in bad shape and a few little burns on hsi face and body, he had nothing else covering his upper body however his confident smirk never disappeared.

" Why you!! "she rushed towards the young man, her bow was already done for but she still had her 'holly sword'. She was fast, almost as fast as Van however the gunner had something she didn?t, eyes that were able to see every single one of any person?s movements in slow motion as long as they were in his range ran charged forward directing himself towards the slash of the blonde, with great skill he  threw one of his knives above her causing her to dodge, once he was in frot of her he took the second knife and  deflected the sword without separating both weapons basically pushing her arm and forcing Dana to leave her right side open.

" you should have known this would end like this gal. I?m the best gunman in this world you know? "he said cockily before passing his arm from behind his back and pointing at her body.

*BANG!!*

A yellow bullet pierced through her side and moments later a powerful electric current struck her body. What Van fired was a yellow ammunition.

" Shocking shot "he said separating himself from Dana dn taking both his knives. Later he got close of an unconscious woman and grabbed her boobs" wow, those were real!! Wonder if Jackie?s are real too. "he stated before walking away. For him this wa snothing but a little warm up before entering the New World.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2012)

*The New World: To Wano Country...*
"500, 501, 502..."

Sweat dripped from Helen's brow as she flung the one ton ship's anchor over her head and back down, over and over again in fluid rhythm . Neville sat casually on a folding chair, drinking a cup of tea while reading the newspaper. Helen glared at him. "Remind me again why you wanted to come with me all the way to Wano?"   

It had been two days since they departed Syren City with Jessie's blessing. Their loaned ship was a small but sleek single masted caravel, built for speed. Jessie's  "Sister", J2, helmed the swift vessel. Clone though she was, J2 was clearly her own woman. She wore her purple hair in a long braided plait and preferred simple jeans, t-shirt and a ballcap with the Roseo logo emblazoned on the front. Helen was surprised at how different the clone's personality was as well, much more laid back and less apt to pummel someone with her fists.  

Neville glanced at Helen over the top of the newspaper. "The voyage to Wano Country will take at least a month, even under the best circumstances. We can use the time to hone your haki." 

Helen scoffed at the notion. "We? There is no we, old man. I don't need your help." 

Neville shrugged. "Granted, I have lost a step..." He removed the leather glove from his right hand and made a tight fist. A jet black aura radiated across his fist, almost as if it was a second skin. "But my mastery of haki has not diminished in the slightest. Remember how much trouble you had cutting me?"  

Helen carefully tethered the heavy iron anchor to the side of the ship. "Don't remind me." She turned to face Neville, hands on her hips and an annoyed expression on her face. She hated to admit it but the old man was right. Her ability to cut logias was still hit and miss. So far she had gotten by with pure physicality, technique, and a whole lot of luck. That wouldn't cut it in the New World, however. "Fine." Helen grunted. "Then will you leave me the hell alone?" 

Neville nodded. "You will never see me again. That I swear to you." He rolled up the newspaper and tossed it at her. "Before you start lifting some other incredibly heavy object, why don't you take a gander at the main story. It might interest you." Helen did a double take at the front headline. 

*Noblegirl Gone Wild*! 

Wicked temptress conspired to murder her own royal father and fellow noblemen...  

Helen had to read the article over again a second time. She looked up wide eyed at Neville. "They're saying I seduced Balthazar and used the wedding as a ploy to eliminate all my enemies in a bid for power. They're even calling Vergil a hero for stopping me." She crumpled up the newspaper and tossed it out to sea. "How can they print such lies and get away with it!?"  

Neville chuckled. "My lady, since when were you under the impression that there was a free and  independent press? During my tenure as chief of Cipher Pol I approved countless similar cover stories." 

Helen gripped the railing so tightly the wood splintered under her fingers. She stared out to sea, green eyes thoughtful and reflective."There's no going back is there? I'll be a hunted woman for the rest of my life." 

"This is the path you chose," Neville replied simply. 

J2's voice called out from the wheelhouse. "Ship sighted you guys!" 

Helen and Neville made their way to the front. J2 handed Helen a telescope. Helen spotted the approaching vessel. Even from a distance it looked gigantic. She glanced at J2, who smiled knowingly. "Do you know that ship?" Helen asked.  

"Know it? I helped build it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Betrayal of Power]​*​
> [Royal Shichibukai, Ravenbeard Pirates]​
> 
> Seven months ago today the Holy City of Mariejois burned to the ground at the hands of the Ravenbeards Pirates, and it’s been two weeks since they were pardoned of all crimes for the better of the World Government becoming Royal Shichibukai. Though the powers to be failed to mention this to the Marine High Command, and on a much auspicious of occasions, the introduction of the afore mentioned Shichibukai. Marineford was a bustle with life as Marines went about their business getting the dock prepared for the guests of honor. As the day burns on, however, Cipher Pol takes over as a barely viewable speck appears on the horizon. “Let everyone know that the new Shichibukai are about thirty minutes out.” One of the darkly dressed men ordered. “Yes sir.” a short woman replies, with a snap of her heels she vanishes in a Soru to relay the message to the Admirals, Fleet Admiral and the small gathering of Shichibukai that had assembled. The sound of rolling thunder cuts the tense air, the Maelstrom loomed on the horizon. This was to be a meeting of the ages, one that Marineford would soon not forget.
> ...



The room went silent as the three Admirals entered. Even the Shichibukai who were seated glanced at them uncertainly. It was a rare sight, to see the three most powerful Marines together at any one time. Admiral Mary Mallon glanced at the Fleet Admiral who was already seated. 

*"I don't like what I've been hearing through the grapevine,"* she said. 

The old man grumbled under his breath. Clearly he was as dissatisfied with the situation as she was. *"This order came from the Gorosei themselves. I was left out of the loop unfortunately."* 

Mary leaned over the table. Her right eye glowed feverishly. *"Who is the new Shichibukai then?"* 

*"Calm yourself Mary. Does it even matter? We are Marines and will do as we are ordered."* 

Suddenly the doors burst open. Paulsgrave Williams entered, flanked by his shadow bitch, Sabrina Allgood, and the little psychotic noblegirl, Gwen Eames. All eyes fell on them. The atmosphere in the room suddenly became very tense. One of the Shichibukai giggled. Mary pounded her right fist onto the table, causing it to rattle violently. Her voice boomed across the chamber. *"What is the meaning of this? Since when do the Marines consort with butchers and mass murderers!?"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

*Tiger D. Ral*

_Towards the New World - Meeting with the Fang Tribe IV_​
They could not believe what their eyes were watching, it was something that seemed almost impossible. Barakiel was looking in awe the scene, for someone like Tiger D. Ral, a battle freak whose apparent and only reason to be awake is the excitement of a fight, to be in this situation. Kyla was in the same situation, she was shocked to see the man who saved her from that poor state of slavery in that situation.

"This isn?t possible. What the fuck is going on here?! "he asked out loud after watching his female comrade on the verge of crying. Was the difference so high? Were the people of the New World as crazy as this? those were the questions roaming his mind.

As for Ral, the guy was lying in the middle of a crater which at the same time was in the middle of a sea of flames a pool of blood was surrounding him although it was clear that he was still breathing. In front of him Kerfinn was standing without a single scratch, his stare was serious as if the fight wasn?t even worth the effort.

How did he ended up in that way? 

_Flashback

As soon as the fight started he began to launch flame attacks against Mei, the serious girl wasn?t faster nor stronger, indeed if he were in the mood to do it,  he would be able to overwhelm her. His fire attacks were making some effect as he managed to deal some burns on the wild girl however everything changed in a few moments. The King Gaou ordered Mei to not hold back; Tiger saw this as some kind of insult but he did not mind at all and kept going at it.

" Blazing Strike!! "Ral shouted as his fist involved in fire was about to hit Mei, however the girl stopped it with her hand and Ral was sent flying a couple of meters." What the...Haki huh? "he said noticing the trick, she bounced him back with her armament but that was not enough to make the pirate step back.

" Blazing kick!! " a powerful kick imbued in flames hit the girl who again used her haki this time to dodge with ease the attack before spinning and hitting Ral on the back sending him flying meters away, a couple of trees broke down as Ral stood up in a small explosion of flames and rushed against her again. Jumping high, he created a blue fire ball and hurled it at Mei, the girl was about to dodge however the pirate snapped his fingers making the ball to divide itself in many smaller ones. All of them hit the girl although she dodged enough only to get minor burns.

" hooo, not bad "he whispered while looking at the fight which at this point was making use of part of the jungle too.

Before landing the boy with golden orbs created a pair of wings made out of blue flames so he could stay in the air; the wings extended to the sides " Blazing feathers!! "a bunch of projectiles were released from the feathers but Mei was able to dodge almost every single one of them." NICE!! This is better than expected but..."he dived at full speed reaching her position in an instant, this time he cleched his fist and although it had no flames he punched her in the stomach and sent her flying a little mroe than twenty meters.

" I also know how to use it. Haki I mean "he informed. his control over it wasn?t the best, indeed there were times when he wasn?t able to use it even though he wanted to, sign that he wasn?t even near of mastering it.

Mei immediately stood up, she was frowning and her killing instinct could be felt meters away, then once again Gaou interrupted the battle.

" Mei that?s enough, if you go like that you will kill him without thinking it twice"the King said."Better let Kerfinn to finish this. "accepting the change of opponent was the wrong option.

Once Mei and her older brother changed places the fight resumed. Before he knew it a fist across his face smashed him against the ground creating a crater, everything began there. 

Flashback end_

"tch..."came from the body of the boy as he tried to stand up with all of his might, his entire body was shaking, he was tired and everything hurt, he may even had a few broken bones. His face was so swollen that he looked like a different person however the flame in his eyes was not extinguished yet.

" Don?t stand up. You?re weak, you can?t fight me "Kerfinn stated apparently worried for the state of the pirate.

" Maybe I overestimated him a little? No, his eyes remind me too much of that man. "Gaou spoke to the air and went near of both contenders.That pleasure he gets while fighting, that unbreakable resolve and persistence, everything was so similar to _that man_."Kerfinn wait a little. Tell me boy...What is your name?"he asked with interest.

Ral found himself confused by the question although it?s not like he was able to think clearly in that moment." Tiger D. Ral "he replied proudly, a shock struck gaou after hearing the name and a smile appeared in his face. He extended his hand towards the pirate and with a finger hit his forehead knocking him out.

"Wait, Raaal!! "Brakiel shouted as all of the crew ran to see the state of their captain. He seemed to be sleeping but the fact that he was in a horrible condition was true." You all please come with me, someone take the boy to the palace. "Gaou ordered before walking away.

" Brother are you sure? he?s that man?s son? "Kerfinn asked without any kind of emotion." Looks like that, honestly i have no doubts in this moment though. I guess it?s time to fulfill my promise of years ago. "the King said to his younger brother.

----------------------
*One week later*

Ral was sitting on the floor in front of the throne where Gaou was sitting. Tiger was completely wrapped in bandages and seemed to have awakened just moments ago a she was sleeping.

" So what did you want with me? i?m hungry, also where are my comrades? "the fire user announced with boredom. Gaou just laughed, indeed his attitude was just as that guy?s.

" Your comrades are fine, they?re resting for now and I will give you all the food you want later but before that, Let?s talk. "the D. looked straight at Gaou looking for a sign of it being a lie but he didn?t find anything." Talk about what? "

" Let?s talk about your father. "


----------



## kluang (Dec 2, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The room went silent as the three Admirals entered. Even the Shichibukai who were seated glanced at them uncertainly. It was a rare sight, to see the three most powerful Marines together at any one time. Admiral Mary Mallon glanced at the Fleet Admiral who was already seated.
> 
> *"I don't like what I've been hearing through the grapevine,"* she said.
> 
> ...



*Marineford

Rango/Tony
*
Tony walks up slowly to the top of the Marineford and when he reach there he sees Captain John Rango looking at the Ravenbeard ship. Rango glances and took out his cigarette. 

"Heard you quit the Ravenbeards."

"The Gorosei offers me a better job, suited with my style."

"Gorosei's personal assassin."

"Aren't the Marines by an extent, their assassins as well?"

"No. We're not."

Rango finally turn around and look at Tony and he lit his cigarette. "Why are you here?"

"I'm suppose to begin my Rokushiki and Haki training. Assassinating pirates of the New World requires those two skills. Even with meticulous planning, it wont work unless you have some real skill to back you up." and Tony leans on the wall looking directly at Rango.

"Where's your two assistant?"

"Jack D. Materson is a part time model and the poster boy for the Marines. The Fleet Admiral order him to start a recruitment campaign throughout the Grand Line. Alice is in the library." 

"I heard what happen to Blue."

"He had it coming."

"What happen to the Sew-Sew Fruit?"

Rango just shrugs. In reality he already turn in that fruit to the Admirals. Rango walks pass Tony and slowly go down the stairs while Tony walks up to the ledge, watching the activity below.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 2, 2012)

*[Trial by Fire]​*​
[Jackie Vs Obadiah]​
 “T-that mask won’t help you.” is growled, but the worry in his dark yellow eyes told a much varied story.  “Is that so? Then why is it that I see doubt behind those once confident eyes?” is asked in response as Jackie looked over her nails, as if Obadiah was no longer a problem.  “It’s simple you little winch, you don’t know how to use that weapon!” is shouted in anger as he sprung in a flash. Jackie’s now ocean blue eyes cut from her hand to Obadiah as he struck down, surprisingly instead of hitting a solid human form he passes through Jackie and plows a small crater into the unforgiving stony earth. He quickly recovers but finds himself surrounded by a small throng of Jackie surrounding him. Some squatted while others stood with their arms crossed over their chest, but all were looking at him with an amused look crossing their features. 

 “Do you think a Roberts is so stupid that something a menial as this mask would be beyond us?” is asked, that placid grin falling to a deep etched scowl. Obadiah’s eyes shift from side to side watching each phantom, knowing an attack could come from any angle.  “Sadly, you are correct. You were always perceptive, unlike your brother.” small beads of sweat form on his brow, but try as he might he couldn’t pin point the real body behind the many mirages.  “What’s the matter Obadiah? Forget about the special mineral make-up of this rock?” the illusions seemed to lavish in the fact that he was in dire straits.  “What in the hell are you talking about girl?” he angrily shouts, at first Jackie gives a distrusting look. But she quickly realizes that her sisters and brothers in the Order had offered little in the way of why they were here to these Pirates.

 “Don’t worry about it, let’s just end this.” is replied as she and her clones shifted into various points. Some took her normal Hybrid Mode while others took on the sleek Speed Point that she had tried to little avail earlier. Obadiah couldn’t rely on his sense of sight and something was impeding his Observation Haki. On top of that he wasn’t as adept as Jackie in using the animal traits that his mask offered, his sense of smell was confused as Jackie’s sent was everywhere she had been.  “Yes, let us end this young Roberts. Your death will bring your daddy here too.” he bites knowing that the attack would be direct; all he had to do was keep a clean sweep on the entire battle field.   “Predatory Cat Style” in a blur of motion the speed illusions fired in all manner of directions being sure to only cross patches of stone that Jackie herself graced as did the normal illusions and Obadiah found himself constantly twisting and turning as he tried to keep an eye on every Jackie that was spiraling around him. 

 “Quit playing around, fight me!” is roared as powerful swipes unleash ribbons of razor sharp water that only phase through the targets they hit. Obadiah was fuming, and decided to go for broke.  “The sea is my power bitch! Hydro BOMB!!” streams of water jet around collecting in a large dome of water which causes all Jackie’s to pause in their running patterns,  “EXPLODE” in a thunderous pop the jagged grounds and part of the perimeter wall are annihilated in a blinding flash that cooks the illusions away. All that is left is a smoky crater around Obadiah who is still on high alert.  “Where are you?’ he roars knowing that Jackie was far too strong to be completely destroyed by that blast. 

 “Beside you, Fangs of the Predator!”​
Jackie had assumed her Stealth Point, her fur a mixture subtle grays and soft blacks that broke her up enough that she was able to hide in the safest place, to his side. A quick embracing tackle Jackie drags Obadiah down and close enough to bite, but even with a Haki coating Obadiah’s own coated scales proved difficult to pierce and they are forced to break.  “Impressive, you have mastered that Fruit far better than I had suspected.” which each word he breaths heavily his weary eyes keeping a bead on her so she wouldn’t slip into the surroundings again,  “You have no idea how much I’ve learned of this power.” as she spoke two Stealth Point illusions step from behind her, but instead of staying that way all three’s muscles start to bulge and the short fine fur grows into thick black strands of fur. * “Monster Point”* is howled as the three Jackie’s swell from just over four and a half feet to well over seventeen. Razor tipped claws as long as knives grab at the air as sword long fangs snap in mouths that could bite a horse in half. It was Obadiah’s turn to be surprised, to not know what to think or what to do.  “Sea Trident!” in making the attack he hadn’t anticipated the speed that this new form had, she was gone.  “Where no.. gah” 

Bands of blood paint the ground and Obadiah rebounds to a roll several yards away. In what seemed like an instant Jackie’s immense shadow loomed over him.  “I’m getting too old for this.” blood is coughed up as he spoke, her claws had torn deep enough to lacerate his lungs he had no other choice but to retreat. A dome of water covers him scooping him into the air out of Jackie’s reach. The ground that was cut free served as his platform,  “This isn’t the end Jackie D. Roberts, this is far from the end.” pressing a button he signals for the rest of the Mask Pirates to make their escape, if they weren’t dead.

[With Dana and Van]

Van had won and was walking away, but in an instant he was surrounded by a group of black cloaked Masked Pirates, their faces hidden behind white featureless masks. Unlike the rest of the Mask Pirates these were androids designed not to fight but recover key officers or their mask if they had died. * ‘……’* most just looked at Van as the others surrounded Dana, after confirming she was only knocked out they recover her and vanish as quickly as they had appeared leaving Van alone again.

[Entrance to the Compound] 

A bull’s pained howl echoes, as mechanical teeth cut into flesh.  “Give me an opening!” Dianna yells while charging her weapon. Grim’s eyes flash red while lurching back. A bloody spray of muscle and bone splinters erupt from Ty’s shoulder forcing the half giant to his knees from the pain.  “Secret Crimson Technique” in crimson blur Dianna vanishes, but even injured Ty is able to follow her. The large ax he uses swings to cut her in half, but Grim intercepts. His metal razor like teeth crushing the bone in Ty’s weapon wrist almost severing the hand causing the half giant to drop the ax and snort in pain again,  “Can you feel it too?” Dianna asks, she is now positioned over the massive wound on Ty’s shoulder.  “The Anger of the Dragon King” jabbing down with the Electro Mag Rod Dianna pierces Ty’s  otherwise impenetrable skin through the gaping wound that Grim had made. It tears through muscle and bone and digs deeply into Ty’s heart where a current of electricity causes it to explode. 

A thick cloud of smoke billows from Ty’s mouth, he collapses throwing Dianna high into the air. So fatigued from the war she had been through Dianna passes out as she plummets back to earth, it is only through Grim’s intervention that she is saved as he changes back to his robotic form.  “Me GOT!” he shouts snatching her from the air. Landing again Dianna and he are quickly surrounded by the same masked men that Van had met. With his free hand Grim produces his twin missile launcher. But instead of attacking the masked machines check on Ty, when they confirm his death they scan in Grim and Dianna’s visual appearance and rip the Minotaur mask free.  “No don’t me stop you.” Grim roars while training his weapon on the pirate holding the mask. But as he fired two other units intercept the attack. The explosion covers the area in a thick smoke. Once it clears all that is left is the dead body of a half giant. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 2, 2012)

*[Meeting Helen Swann]​*
[Black Bart and the Bart Pirates]​

 “Ship sighted Captain!” Twigg shouts from the helm, from behind him the door to Bart’s cabin opens. Ivy steps out onto deck.  “I suppose Bart already knew huh?” he asks. Ivy winks with a sly grin.  “Of course, he’s been gone for about five minutes.” she replies walking up to the old Quarter Master.  “Is that Jessie’s newest baby?” she asks while holding her hand out for the looking glass.  “Aye, she’s a beaut.” is replied as he hands its over to Ivy. Pulling it to her face she sees Jessie’s newest ship, Twigg was right, as the years passed, their Shipwright’s mastery only got better.  “It’s been what three months since we’ve seen Jessie, we really need to drop by Syren City and say hello.”,  “Aye, but Khan has been more aggressive, thinking he can use Bart’s seas to attack Mio’s territory.” he replied, Twigg was right. Keeping these waters from being a warzone they had to quell Khan’s ambitions about using their seas.  “I know, I know.” 

[With Helen, Neville and J2]

Neville got a sinking feeling in his stomach; he didn’t need the spy glass to figure who that was. He was hoping that Jessie’s blessing was enough to stave off a meeting with these seas protector.  “Still yourself.” his warning was meant for Helen, but his warning only gets the shortest time to settle. The ship rocks as a force hits a yard arm that hung over the sea. Helen’s gaze cuts to where the impact came. She glances a set of leathery wings fall back into a dark cloak that a man wore. * “Aye, fine vessel J2.”* Bart squats down as he speaks. * “It’s been too long, do I have permission to board?”* he asks, Bart was unique amongst Pirates of the seas especially for a Pirate of his caliber. He has a subtle sense of elegance asking permission to board instead of just doing so. J2 is quick to give Bart permission and he lands with a soft thud between Helen and Neville.

* “Neville, you old sea dog. It’s been an age.”* is stated as he eyed the Ex CP9 Chief. * “I see time hasn’t been kind.”* he chuckles before walking around to face Helen. * “And you must be Ms. Swann.”* Bart states pulling a green apple from his coat. ~

*[Betrayal of Power]​*​
[Meeting with the Powers that Be, Ravenbeards]​

 “Butchers and mass murders, hear that my Nightingale.” Williams cackles while his hand passes into his coat.  “So, I guess that makes my actions legal now, right?” is asked as the contract that the Gorosei had him sign is produced. Setting it on the table he slides it up to the Fleet Admiral who is quick to catch and unfurl it. The look that fell over his features told the whole story, the contract was legitimate meaning that the man believed, Mary knew, to be behind the massacre on Mariejois now worked with them. This only seemed to fuel the frustration that boiled in Mary. Williams cracked as smug grin as he snapped his fingers. From the doorway Night Raven walked in flanked by two Ravenbeard Pirates, both ex maries zombified, who were carrying a large double belted trunk. Williams pointed to the ground by the Fleet Admiral’s feet. The once Rear and Vice Admiral comply as they walk up to their former employer. 

 “Open it.” Williams commands to which the zombies comply opening the trunk. Immediately the room is filled with the odor of death, within the skulls of many victims. * “What is the meaning of this!?”* the Fleet Admiral demands, Williams merely chuckles.  “That is what is required of a Royal Shichibukai. A portion of treasure I’ve taken.” Williams replies. “Are you joking?” one of the other Shichibukai ask which brings an almost murderous glance from the mad pirate.  “I rarely joke.” is bitten in reply.  “If you want baubles, gold or Beli you need look elsewhere. I care not for any of that, the true worth in life is the prizes you earn not take.” Williams spoke the truth. At least for him, Sabrina always had first dibs on all treasure they came across, he never wanted the first jewel or chalice. 

As his words settle across the room he took a seat in front of Mary,  “Miss me sweetheart?” he asks the Admiral while kissing at her. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2012)

*The Wreckers/Hawkins vs Blake...*
The ghostly phantoms whirled about Hawkins in a miniature tornado. Hawkins screamed as the vivid memories of all those he had failed flashed before his eyes. So much blood on his hands. A sweet little girl with an incurable illness. Hawkins promised her he would do the impossible and cure her. He did. Two years later she died of the unforeseen side effects of his cure. A promising young Marine volunteer. He thought he would be the first man to wield two devil fruit powers. Hawkins personally wrote the condolence letter to his wife and son. There were so many more. 

Blake's voice echoed through the phantom like swirl. His eyes blazed like hot coals from behind the devilish mask he wore. "Not so arrogant now are you? What does it feel like to come face to face with your own demons."  

Hawkins grit his teeth and slammed his right fist onto the ground. _Focus!_ This was just an illusion. Nothing more. Blake's laughter filled the room but was suddenly cut short. The black phantoms dissipated into thin air, gone as if they were never there to begin with. Hawkins looked up, his face pale and beaded with sweat. Blake stood as still as a statue. Hawkins rose onto shaky legs and breathed a sigh of relief. "I was wondering when it would kick in." He walked casually up to Blake and waved his right hand back and forth. Blake's stared dead ahead, seemingly unaware of Hawkins.  

"Ever get the feeling like you were moving in slow motion?" Hawkins asked. He shook his head and chuckled. "Of course you have. From your perspective I probably still haven't even escaped from your little parlor trick yet." Hawkins patted his bullwhip. "The moment you recklessly caught my whip with your bare hands, your fate was sealed. I've laced it with a special neurotoxin which greatly slows down a person's perception of time to a near stand still. I call it the Paradox Serum." 

Audrey stuck her head out from under an overturned desk in the corner. "Is it safe now?"

Hawkins nodded wearily. "Yeah. Davy Jones over here won't be moving for a while." Hawkins ripped off Blake's mask and hurled it against the wall. He turned about and eyeballed the sadistic torturer. "Devils, demons, phantoms. I don't believe in any of that crap. You and me are nothing alike. I'm a man of science. I live in a world of logic and rules." Hawkins glanced down at the floor. "And regret..." Hawkins suddenly lost his balance. Audrey ran towards him and grabbed his arm. 

"Are you injured Doctor?" 

Hawkins steadied himself and shook his head. "I'm fine, just a little tired." _And I'm dying._ Hawkins allowed Audrey to lead him out the room. He stole one last glance at Blake as they exited. 

_Once upon a time...
Hawkins watched as Hawthorne carefully examined the purple hued devil fruit, analyzing every minute detail. A maze of crisscrossing swirls ran along the outer skin of the pear shaped fruit. Hawthorne turned towards Hawkins with a discerning gaze. "It certainly looks like the genuine article." 

Hawkins nodded with a smug grin. He knew Hawthorne wouldn't admit to any jealousy, but it had to be eating him up on the inside all the same. I did it first, Hawkins thought pridefully. Not you, not even Dr. Volk. "Damn right. It may be an artificial devil fruit but it's still a devil fruit all the same." 

"But will it work?"

"We're about to find out." 

"Yes. We need to draft a willing test subject." 

Hawkins shook his head vehemently. "No! he exclaimed. "No more test subjects. I won't have anyone else losing their life because of my failures." Hawthorne sighed. "James. This is the way we do things. Test subjects are necessary in our line of work. How else can we tangibly measure our results?"  Hawkins made no response. He had heard the rumors of how Hawthorne treated his test subjects. Suddenly Hawkins snatched the devil fruit out of Hawthorne's hand. He stared at the pear shaped fruit, fixing his courage. No more blood on my hands. "Or I can be my own test subject." 

"James, no!" 

Hawkins took a bite out of the fruit and swallowed. A grimace crossed his face. "Damn that's nasty!"  Thankfully one bite was all that was needed. He forced a smile at Hawthorne. "See? No problem..." Suddenly his face became green. He spun around and wretched onto the floor._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2012)

*The New World: Helen & Black Bart...*
Helen snatched the apple out of Bart's hand with a wink. "Thanks. All this training was making me hungry."  She finished off the apple in two hearty bites and tossed the remains over her shoulder. Neville grimaced and shook his head. She regarded Bart silently, wondering just how powerful an Emperor truly was. It was hard to tell but she guessed he wasn't that much stronger then old man Knoxx. The prospect would've frightened any sane person but it only served to pique her interest. Helen narrowed her bright green eyes thoughtfully. When Neville first brought up the name of Black Bart, it didn't mean much to her. The more she thought about it, however, the name actually did ring a bell in the recesses of her memory.  
*.....................​*_A five year old Helen chased a rainbow colored bouncing ball down the corridor. She stopped short as the ball bounced off the door to her father's study. Father didn't like it when she entered his office while he was busy at work. Quietly she tippy toed towards the ball, pretending she was her pet cat Knoxxie. She grabbed up the ball. The door to her father's study was slightly ajar. A gravelly voice drifted from within the study. 

"Bart is a very hard man to kill. I tried several times when I was with Cipher Pol..." 

Helen shivered. It was the voice of her father's chief of security, that mean old Neville. Even so she couldn't resist the urge to creep up to the door. "You're a spy. Find a more round about method then," replied her father.  

"As you wish my lord." 

The door swung open suddenly. Helen held her breath as Neville appeared at the threshold. He looked down at her, face impassive. "Who's there?" Lord Swann called out. "Helen is that you?" Neville passed by her without a word. Helen exhaled with relief. Her father glanced at her sternly from behind his massive golden desk. "Were you eavesdropping again?" Helen bit her lower lip and glanced down at the floor, suddenly wishing she was as good at lying as Sabrina was. Helen shook her head obstinately. "No. I was just getting my ball." She held up the rainbow colored orb as if it was all the proof she needed. Her father's expression softened. He chuckled. "Come here little one." Helen ran towards him and he scooped her onto his lap. As always Helen took the opportunity to sneak an admiring glance at her father's sword hung above the mantel.  

"Your mother should be back soon from her visit with Dr. Volk." He poked Helen's shoulder playfully. "You will soon be a big sister. Such a a thing is no small matter. I hope that you are ready to set a good example."  Helen had heard that she was going to have a baby brother. How they knew this was beyond her, but she was still excited all the same. "Do you promise to be a good girl?" 

Helen nodded. "I promise," she said, already knowing that she would break it the moment she walked out the door. It was then that she noticed a wanted poster on her father's desk. The man in the picture had a devil may care face and there were so many zeros under his name that she nearly lost count. 

She pointed at the poster. "Who's that, daddy?"

Her father quickly cast aside the poster into the desk drawer. "A pirate by the name of Bart."  

"Is he a bad man?"

Her father nodded gravely. "Yes. Very bad and very dangerous. But not to worry. Your father will make sure he never troubles anyone again." He smiled at Helen and kissed her on the forehead. "Now run along and play."  _
*.....................​*Helen gazed bemusedly at the Emperor. "So you're Black Bart. My father warned me about you. He said you were dangerous...and he was right." Helen paused and and glanced at Neville. The old agent was clearly uncomfortable with the entire situation. "He also said you were a bad guy." She fixed Bart with a discerning stare. "But I'm pretty sure he was wrong on that account."

Helen placed her hands on her hips and grinned at the Emperor, not intimidated in the slightest but still respectful of his power. "So, are you any good with a sword?"  She just had to see a glimpse of what he was capable of.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2012)

UC Airship

En route to the New World

Medical Bay

There were injured all around, but Kai felt himself above being treated in the same cabin as fodders and so him and the rest of the VIPs had their own private room that offered some privacy and the noise level was kept down somewhat. Pretty much everyone involved with the suicide mission was banged up, but most of the escapees that had ventured through all the hells and it's challenges that Impel had to offer, were in the worst shape.

Kai himself was getting some serious and much needed treatment, but knowing him he'd be okay in a day or two. The whole gang was here, either getting treatment themselves or catching up with friends they hadn't seen in a while. 

"Don't get captured again you dummy, next time we're not gonna bail you out." Ah sweet Adora, ever the hopeless romantic. She was building up to good news though. "Kai, we ran into Xifeng just before we came to get you." The big smile that appeared on his face, infected many a person in that room. He started to lean out of the bed he was lying on, looking to see if Xifeng was hiding on the bed or something.

"She isn't here, she still had something to take care of with....." Hmmm as she was starting to say Bart's name, it started to occur to her it may not be the smartest thing to do.

"Take care of what? And with who?!" Kai demanded. He had never stopped believed Xifeng was still alive, and he haad promised to get her back. And kill Sam for that matter, but that could wait for now. 

"Uh..." But she was interrupted by Kestrel, the ever clueless helmsman could have the time not even remember his own name but he knew the answer to Kai's question somehow. "Oh she was with Black Bart, I think he was one of the Jackson Four of the New World or something." He read this off his journal, the one thing that connected him the world. 

Kai had heard of the name. "Ah no worries, was on my way to the New World anyways..... Oh by the way, I forgot tell you guys but I'm on my way to the New World to create a pirate army to bitchslap the W.G. and Marines around and meanwhile I'm going to become a Yonkou, I'm almost eighteen now so it's about time." Kai at his finest, this was not the kind of announcement you would make at a time like this and especially not in this casual and over the top ridiculous manner. "So uhm...Where was I....Oh yeah.....What got me thinking was, I'll need to look Black Bart anyways to pick up Xifeng so I'll just take his Yonkou spot and I'll shoot two birds out of the sky with one shotgun."

There were a couple of shocked looks and plenty of head scratching. Most uncomfortable were probably Fontus and William, surrounded by stranger and apparently on board of a ship captained by the world's greatest fool. 

"Awesome, and who are these dudes?" Kestrel was ready to run with it though, now he was just curious about the two two faces that he didn't see in his journal. He snapped a picture of each with his Den Den Polaroid and was ready to write their names under their pictures.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2012)

*The Unnamed Crew/Fontus...*
Fontus gingerly patted his heavily bandaged midsection, wounds suffered from his violent battle with a CP9 agent. "I am free..." he muttered under his breath. He said it again, a bit louder this time. The old saying was true. You didn't really appreciate something until you lost it. Fontus breathed in the free air (ignoring the fact that he was in a medical bay), resolving in that moment never to lose it again.  

He still couldn't believe that he was alive. It had to be a sign. He scanned the unfamiliar medical bay, hoping to spot Darius. The swordsman appeared to be missing. Fontus suddenly regretted leaving him behind. As he pondered the fate of his ally, without warning, a camera lens came into view. The bright flash half blinded Fontus. He muttered a garbled curse and blinked at the human who took the picture. The fellow had the look of a reporter or some kind of writer. Fontus hesitated with his answer. It had been a long time since he was a part of something bigger then himself. Yet another thing you never really appreciated until it was gone. 

"My name is Fontus. I escaped with a swordsman by the name of Darius. Were it not for him I might not be alive right now. He told me to find a man called Kai."  Fontus narrowed his eyes at the highly polished metal floor. "I'm not sure if Darius made it. In his honor I would join this crew...if you would have me."


----------



## kluang (Dec 5, 2012)

*Orga*

He bid Sendo and his new friends farewell and jumps into the ocean. He promise to be back in 3 months. He muster all his his power and gather as many sea water into his control and send a blast towards the Gates of Justice.

"Fishman Karate: The Narwhal Charges into the Fence!!!"

 A gigantic narwhal shape water hit the gate and the lower part of the gate is destroy,  enough for the ship to pass. Orga swims into the hole and propel himself into the deep, familiar water, towards the Fishman Island and finally see his wife and daughter after so long.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2012)

UC Airship

En route to the New World

Medical Bay

"I'm not sure if Darius made it. In his honor I would join this crew...if you would have me." 

"Yeah, sure." Kai gave him the thumbs up. "We needed a cool mascot anyways, right now we just got a lame owl." He pointed out Dapper. Did the fact that there was no malice behind it, made it any less offensive that he basically racially profiled the Fishman and the owl.

"Oh my Oda." Adora was emberassed enough for him though, and quickly tried to defuse the situation before anyone could get offended. "Don't mind him, he also describes himself as half captain, half navigator _and_ half Federal Breast Inspector." She ended off with a deep sigh.

"Oi, I changed that into Boob Whisperer, I have a gift and being the hero that I am I will use my gift with great.....Authority?......That doesn't sound right" Under his breath he added to himself. "Note to self, check underbed for my Amazing Pandaman comics to remember his motto."

"See what I mean." 

"Anyways, you're free to join." Kai continued, meanwhile his eyes scanned the room and he only now noticed that somebody was missing. "Where is Darius?" Nobody had a clear answer, he had been seen at the tail end of the escape as he ushered the rest to move on and escape but nobody confirm whether he managed to get away or not.

"I'll go look around." Kai tried to get out of his cot, and ended up tripping over the sheets that were too tightly tucked in for a maneuver like that in his current condition.

"I'll look into it kid, how about you get some rest first." Livio suggested. "We found you, didn't we?" With a wink he added. "We'll track down Darius and Xifeng in no time."

A bit more relaxed, Kai was helped back on his cot again. Focusing now on the other recent addition. "What about you, not sure what positions are left but I could use like a sidekick or something....I'll give it some more thought but we'll work something out." How could William so no to an offer like that.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 6, 2012)

*UC on the airship*

At Kai's mention of becoming a Yonkou, Dapper could only stand in silence at the suggestion. *"You...you're kidding."* Dapper choked out. It took him a moment to take it all in. Ten stared at the owl from the other end of the room. Indeed, she could tell from Kai's tone that he was serious. *"Are you a complete idiot?!"* Dapper said sharply.

*"The Yonkou...you're talking about the rulers of the world here. Challenging one of them is a certain death wish. Even more so trying to become one! Even the government is afraid of them! That's why they stay out of their occupied territory!"*

It was more than clear that Kai wasn't listening to him. While still wanting to say his piece, he turned to Fontas, who introduced himself to Kai. Before Dapper could speak again, he was interrupted by Kai, who pointed him out as the team's 'lame mascot'. *"Listen to me! You're gonna get us all killed! It's bad enough we've got the Templars to deal with."* Once again, he was ignored as Kai greeted the other new addition. *"I...can't..."*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 7, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*

*The Return of Xanxus*​
Darius thought back to the UC while sailing ahead. The marines had their hands full .. which allowed him to arrive and escape with no issues. He wondered where the blue katana belonging to his old friend Zander had gone. His head bowed as the swordsman enjoyed the fresh ocean breeze.. and the taste of freedom. His ear picked up the sound of something before it arrived. "...Huh?" Slashing upward, compressed air derailed the beam zooming towards the side of the ship, "Aerial Arc Missile!"

"...Hn, he's gotten better." Scarlet Redd said with narrowed eyes, informing the infamous Shichibukai Xanxus. "That doesn't matter, Redd. Just get me close enough... I'm sure he won't even begin to be able to resist my unstoppable Oda blessed mind control..."

"...Hn. Them again." Darius muttered as he turned to face the approaching ship with the massive black flag that had a wide skull and wavy lines painted all around it. The Jolly Roger belonged to none other than Xanxus. Pulling Edge from his back, the metallic plant blade snapped in two, as he waited patiently for them.. eyes squinting. "Tch... annoying piece of shit."

"Bwahahaha! There's absolutely nothing standing in my way now!" Xanxus declared, but his jaw dropped when he saw the UC's airship flying high in the sky. "WHAT?! How could they have such incredibly lucky timing?! SINK IT! SINK HIS SHIP!"

"..." Blinking, Darius struck a stance... both blades hefted behind his head. His arms tensed, and then bulged, as he muttered, "...Get the fuck out of my way." Swirling once, dual blades picked up as speed as he calmly said, "Unnamed Sword Technique... _Daburu Doragon_!" Two large blades of compressed air flew at the ship, seeming to roar ahead until they slamming into it, nearly chopping it clean in two.

"...Still so weak," Darius muttered in disappointed.. thinking back to Knoxx's truly unnamed attack. He thought of how far he had to go with a small, modest smile. _Someday, Knoxx..._

When the airship slowed at his explosive showing, ocean water from his attack was still gushing up like a geyser firing off only to come crashing down in an equally mighty splash, Darius faced the heavens with his head canted backwards. His ruby reds took in the familiar sight... "...Odd timing, as usual."

As his henchmen hurried off to go about fixing their ship while retreating, Xanxus shouted, "LUCK WAS ON YOUR SIDE, TODAY, DARIUS K HAWK! YOU'RE LUCKY YOUR CAPTAIN SHOWED UP! NONETHELESS! NOT! JESSICA, DO IT NOW!"

_My.. captain?_

"Yes, Lord Jekyll." Focusing, she caught Darius in a firm pull, his body uncontrollably flying towards their ship. Darius struggled, but the last controllable thought in his mind was _Damn it...! I underestimated them... I was too reckless..._ 

Smoke was everywhere as Xanxus made his escape.. but not before having Jessica deliver a message to Kai.

_Dear Kaiser D Winter,

Nyah! We've got your swordsman! You didn't think I'd be back, did you? Well, ha! I am! If you ever want to see him again, come to the New World! I'll be waiting for you there! Let's settle this once and for all! I'll be waiting on an Island... somewhere... and... I'll let you know where when you get there! So you'd better be ready for some serious pay back! You got that?!

Signed, Xanxus aka Dr. Jekyll

PS Oh, the Island is called.. Punk Hazard... I think? I can't remember, but yeah, I'll definitely be waiting there for you._

*Later on...*

As he sailed along celebrating his victory, Xanxus overheard his Den Den Mushi going off. Answering, he listened to them go on about some kind of meeting..? "Yeah, yeah.. I'll be there." Xanxus assured them with a sigh.

"Well, after we dump this little traitor off.. it will be off see the big wigs." His crew cheered, and Xanxus felt his eyes narrow. _Paulsgrave Williams... what are they thinking...? I'd better be ready to get out of there if things get out of hand..._


*Awaiting orders*

"...Hmm, it looks like something big is going on." Zander commented, pondering exactly how he would handle things as he drifted away from the base he'd been stationed on. Right now he had orders to sail to the New World for something...

No matter.. he already had his own specific destination in mind. He heard that there was already someone in the running for his childhood goal known as Helen Swann. First, though... He needed to pay a little visit his the old stomping grounds. That gloomy old laboratory he once called home. He couldn't stop the Devil Fruit experimentation.. not right now.. but the least he could do was help those that were being experimented on find as much comfort as possible.

Following the update with Zander's spy, the young swordsman shut his eyes, thinking. "At this rate it seems like we'll be running into a war soon..." Zander then cupped his chin, lost in thought. Eventually he said, "I suppose I'd better begin training. I'm not sure what's coming... but it'll time to make my move soon enough."

Zander flicked his letter to another one of his spies. They were soldiers unhappy with the current state of things. Men who wanted justice, men that wanted change. They were rallying under Zander's personal crew, who had become something of a typical marine.. and a bounty hunter. In a way, they were helping the people.. without directly undermining the World Government. For now. 

"Send this letter to a Sendo Kagawa." The 'soldier' nodded, receiving the letter, he set sail on a smaller ship immediately.. his destination, the head of upcoming rebellion. The Revolutionary Army. 

_To Sendo Kagawa, 

You have allies all across the seas, friend. I myself am one of them. For now, just call me Cerulean Blue. I am sending this letter to offer an alliance. We will meet face to face soon enough, should you agree. If you ever need to get a message to me, return it to my messenger's messenger. I will then assist you however I can from the inside.

Sincerely, Cerulean Blue_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 7, 2012)

*[The Bart Pirates]​*​
[Dual Roulette Style Vs the Phoenix Blade]​
Bart slowly closed his fingers allowing them to rub together while he watched Helen eat the last green apple he had on him. The notion that he’d have to wait for the Fortune to arrive for him to retrieve another was a bit saddening, but in Helen’s brashness he sees the shadow of his own ilk. She was as boldly brazen as Jackie and that brings a grin to his lips. Even as he was sized up by one of the last remaining World Nobles Bart allowed his gaze to roll over to Neville who looked like a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs. There was a cause for nervousness; Bart was known as a gracious host who had little patience for disrespect. Neville wondered what was going through Bart’s mind as he met the Yonkou’s icy stare. 

"So, are you any good with a sword?" ​
The grin widens across Bart’s face, she was just like Jackie. In fact, they were so much alike they could have been sisters, at least in attitude. * “Aye, I dabble.”* is replied as he figured that she’d want to test her mettle even if he denied it. * “But”* is added as he read her body language causing Helen to pause before she could start to reach for Heartsbane. * “I live by the code that Rogers and I set down long before he became the King of Pirates, and those code of ethics be what I’ll be observing Ms. Swann. Meaning, that no unnecessary fighting on this ship will occur.”* Bart adds with a placid expression falling across his features. Neville almost feels relived as Helen cursed her luck; she had to meet such an uptight Yonkou that he was refusing to fight; they were after all two days into the trip to Wano and she had a feeling that they were nowhere near land.

* “But, I may know someone that can help us in that little matter.”* now it was Neville’s turn to be sick to his Stomach, he turns he gaze to the back of Helen’s head as Bart turned to talk to J2 while they waited for the Fortune to close the gap.  “I know you don’t want any advice from me Helen, and no I’m not trying to talk you out of this suicidal idea. So please listen. There are a couple things you need to know about Black Bart.” Neville states calmly as he walked up next to the young noblewoman. Helen’s gaze didn’t fall from Bart as he tuned to his ship as it dropped anchor next to theirs, she didn’t speak a word but Neville knew he had her attention.  “First, his dabbles means that he is one of the most proficient fencers in the New World, it is believed that he could beat Knoxx if they did more than just spar.” turning his head he looks directly at Helen as he continued.  “That means that he is you polar opposite in sword style. Speed and Finesse to your Power and Brutality. Lastly he has a Devil Fruit, but that code that prevents him from fighting on a ship will more than likely prevent him from using it in this little exhibition match.” Helen casts her gaze to the aging agent as he finished speaking.

 “What, you didn’t let me finish, the reason I’m telling you that he has a Fruit Power is so that you don’t fall into his feints. He’s more than willing to take a hit, so if you do. Get some distance between yourself and Bart. His blood is very acidic.” is replied to the gaze that Helen gave him. This however only garners another quizzical look.  “Bart at the Basilisk Fruit, he indeed is a very dangerous man.” 

* “If you two are done talking ‘bout me. I’d like you to meet my daughter’s boyfriend, Tobias Kain. He can resolve the no fighting on a ship rule I have.”* Bart states as he and Tobias approached Helen and Neville.  “If Jackie hears that you called me her boyfriend she’ll rip my balls off.” the young man winched back as they came to a stop and his gaze falls over to Helen, she was quite the looker, why in Oda’s name did she want to test her luck and fight Bart.  “Nice to meet you two, Bart just make sure that J2 understands that I can fix this later, I’d hate to wake up three months from now over this.” is stated as he feel to one knee. Looking back to the purple hair clone he takes a deep breath remembering the last time he did something to one of Jessie’s ships. Faint lines trace from his hand as it touched the deck, in the next instant the whole ship lurches as portions of it twisted and moved around. Planks rearrange themselves even while the nails that held it together seemed to come to life tacking themselves in new places.

Less than ten minutes later the ship they once stood on was now a floating battle field. J2 didn’t look too pleased over it, but Bart had already explained what he was going to do. So J2 agreed not to kill Tobias, but she was going to make sure that he knew what he could live through.  “Bart, this one has a touch of destiny about her.” Xifeng’s voice echoes from above, but Bart merely shrugged as he pulled his coat apart. * “Keep a sharp eye Ms. Swann.”* Bart warns while pulling the Black Jack from its holster. It was the strangest weapon that Helen had ever seen, not quite a sword nor was it a gun. Hell it didn’t even fit the descriptions of Gunblades that she had heard about, all this weapon was is a long barreled pistol with an equally long spaded bayonet affixed to it. Instinctively Helen quickly steps to the side her body just avoiding the pressure wave off a thrust from the weapon. Her peripheral vision catching the sea tidally wrap around the strike as it trailed away from them. * “Good reaction, no wonder Knoxx spoke of you.”* as he speaks he pulls the Cross Saber from its scabbard. ~


----------



## kluang (Dec 8, 2012)

*Orga*

Three days has past since he swam into the ocean and finally he sees his destination, Fishman Island. The island resides in a giant double-layered bubble floating above the sea floor, and the sunlight shines above it thanks to the roots of the Sunlight Tree Eve, which would absorb sunlight on the surface, and then send it down to Fishman Island via the tree's roots. 

Orga swam towards the island as was greeted by several custom officers who seems surprised at his arrival. The custom officer also inform him hundreds of fishman and merfolk have return after the destruction of Mariejois. Orga also inform the officer about Impel Down and Fontus's status.

Orga enters the bubble and head straight towards the Coral Hills where his house is located. His wife runs a cafe here and their house is located next to it. Soon he came to a familiar looking building. He enters the cafe and saw the mermaid cleaning the glasses.

"Neimi?"

The mermaid raise her head slowly tears fall from her eyes and she drop the glass on her hand. "Orga?"

They hug for while and Orga sits on the bar stool telling her his adventure on Impel Down and his escape.

"Thats quite a story. Probably as great as those people who attacks the nobles."

"I heard about it from the customs. Many of our captured brethren manage to free themselves."

"And I heard from one of the free slaves. They say another group of demons attack the city, and their leader is more terrifying then the nobles ever were." says Neimi and she handed him a bottle fishman rum.

"Really..." and Orga looks around. Neimi close the cafe for today because of his return and the place is quite beautiful even without the usual crowd. Neimi Cafe is a famous spot where fishman, merfolk and human gathering together in peace at one place. The service good, the food taste great and the mermaid that works here, their beauty are legendary. 

"Knoxx was here. Two days ago." says Neimi as she cleanup the broken glass. Orga just chuckle hearing that old man's name

"He's still alive is he. And what's that old man doing?"

"He got a letter from the Marines, a shicibukai gathering of sort. Whatever it is, the marines make it sound big."

Orga looks at his half fill glasses. Seems something big going to happen. When something big involves the shicibukai and the marines, it always spell disaster for everyone else. Always.

"Where's Shelly?"

"At mermaid cove. Should I get her for..." before she could finish her sentence, Orga grab her hand. " Let her play for a while longer..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2012)

*The New World/Helen vs Black Bart...*
Bart drew his Cross Saber from its scabbard. Helen narrowed her eyes admiringly at the highly polished steel of the blade, as sharp as sin. It was a beautiful sword but none compared to her _Heartsbane_. Helen  drew the man sized broadsword from her back. Orange ripples, like liquid flame, radiated along the spine of the crimson blade. She remembered sitting by the fireside as a small girl, listening enrapt as her father told her the story of how their legendary ancestor plunged the sword into the heart of the very dragon who had helped forge it. Helen glanced at Bart. A basilisk was a kind of dragon she supposed. The notion brought a smile to her face.  

Helen squared up with Bart, sword held forward in a two fisted grip. His attack came with blinding speed, a sudden stab from the strange gunblade he wielded. Helen parried the attack at the last second, feeling concussive air pressure rush past the side of her face. The force alone rocked her off balance. No time to recover. Her eyes widened as she came face to face with the edge of Bart's cross saber. Helen arched herself backwards, as if in a limbo contest. The saber flew past her by a mere hairs breadth, so close she could almost kiss the steel. As the top of her head literally touched the deck, she caught a glimpse of a massive wave of cutting wind fly off into the distance. The notion that he was obviously holding back suddenly filled her with an indescribable euphoric rush. To know that there were still new heights yet to achieve. That there was still so much to learn. This is what made life worth living, she mused.   

She snaprolled to Bart's right side and swung for all her worth, a flurry of violent swings that melted into a blur. Bart stood his ground, nimbly parrying each strike with his gunblade alone, his movements precise and economical, never a wasted action. Bart gracefully danced around her strikes with liquid speed, then pushed her back with a forward thrust of his saber. The blade tore through her right shirt sleeve as she sidestepped, a light score that drew blood. Next came the gunblade. Helen brought her sword to bear. The force alone caused her to slide backwards on her feet. 

Bart rapidly closed the distance, effortlessly gliding across the deck on nimble feet. He pushed her on the defensive with a series of strikes, using his dual bladed weapons in tandem to keep her off balance. He scored her on the left shoulder. Helen grunted a curse, knowing he could've easily taken off the entire shoulder had he chosen, and pushed herself to her limits. She had never encountered such a style before. The experience was nothing like sparring with old man Knoxx. With him it was like fighting an unmovable and unyielding mountain, the pinnacle of raw power and brute force. Bart, however, was a totally a different animal. He flowed like water and struck back with the speed and precision of a pit viper.  Neville certainly hadn't been exaggerating. 

Helen's arms began to tire under the withering assault. Beads of sweat poured down her brow and blood dripped from her shoulders and arms. Even still she was grateful to Bart for allowing her to stay in the fight this long, when he could've ended it at any moment. Helen wasn't so arrogant and naive that she couldn't recognize this obvious fact. It made her want to prove herself to him that much more. All the while, she did her best to analyze Bart's attack patterns, those she could discern at least. For all his finesse there was definitely a method to his madness. Then she saw it, a split second window of opportunity. Bart slashed diagonally with his saber. She had seen this move before. It meant he would follow up with a sudden upward thrust of his gunblade, leaving his midsection exposed for the briefest of moments. Helen timed the parry and suddenly changed levels, swerving under the lunging gunblade. Helen let out a feral cry as her blade suddenly burst aflame. 
*
"Phoenix Song!"* she screamed, aiming a blazing slash at his midsection.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2012)

*[Swann Vs Roberts]​*​
[Exposition Match]​
*"Phoenix Song!"*​
The opening was just there for a split second, a lapse in the defensive shell that Bart seemed to always be shrouded in. In itself it wasn?t much but Helen was willing to gamble with it. Heartsbane breaches the safety zone that Bart?s dual style utilizes and Helen?s arms shudder from the solid lick she delivers, but hitting Bart was like nothing else she had ever experienced before. At first Helen thought that Bart had managed to pull either his Black Jack or Cross Saber in for a last second block, the trail of sparks that rained around her and her sword as the flames tumbled toward the sky seemed to reinforce this train of thought. The truth however is almost never as it seems in situations as these. Turning to face Helen while the flames dissipate from him she catches a glance of black scales slowly fading back into flesh tones under the cut she had made in his cloths. 

* ?Excellent Ms. ??* Bart pauses, his eyes catches a billowing flicker from his shadow. Growing solemn his eyes roll to the brim of his hat. A white smoke simmered just above his eyes. * ?This be me favorite hat.?* Bart sighs while allowing the Black Jack to stick partially into the wooden battlefield. A grimace spread across J2?s features as she watched the weapon slide into the surface of the wood and her elbow gently nudges Tobias? ribs bruising three. The poor Ex-Roger Shipwright falls to his side, double over in pain, while Bart reached for his wide brimmed hat. If anything taught Helen to capitalize on situations in the thick of battle the fight with Queen Freya did. Helen grips the handle of Heartsbane so solidly that her knuckles bleed white. In the blink of an eye she is coming down on Bart?s head. A light orange glow cover?s her body as she falls toward the deck. Bart rolls his eyes, she was tenacious and he changes the angle of his hand. * ?Not bad Ms. Swann.?* Bart compliments while catching the red hot sword in mid swing. Touching down Helen tries to drag her blade down as well, but Bart had it held fast above his head. 

Helen only struggles against Bart?s grip for a split second as the pungent smell of acid quickly filled the air. Bart had cut into the flesh of his palm with the rough leather that wrapped the handle of his Cross Saber. * ?Single Roulette Style.?* he states with a smile, and then pushing Helen back with her own sword he twist his sword to the side. * ?Necrotic Wave? * in a flash his hand lashes forward. Still off balance while tumbling back Helen has no recourse but to allow herself to fall backward. She hits the hard deck with a thud as the acidic wave spirals over her.

* ?As I was saying.?* Bart continued as he took his smoldering hat off and knocking the ashes away. * ?Well, it?s not totally destroyed.?* is mumbled as his eyes roll over the light blue seaking plume that accented the large headwear, that would be a pain to replace. Bart snaps back to Helen as she stands, * ?My apologies Ms. Swann, as I was saying. Ya have tremendous strength, but yer Haki seems like its hit and miss.?* is stated while he slid his hat back onto his head. * ?Without it, life in the New World will be exceptionally hard.?* while still speaking Bart walks toward Helen, * ?Cutting people like myself will be nigh impossible with strength alone, you?ll be needin? Haki to bolster the cutting edge of yer broadsword. But in the end, the use of Haki be not enough to tame these dread seas. As the people ye face now will also know Haki.?* Bart comes down with a hard overhead swing while speaking to Helen. She rolls on her heel to avoid the attack. The cutting pressure wave bisects a whitecap in the distance.

Slashing down on Bart, Helen counters but Bart easily blocks the attack with the Haki covered butt of the Cross Saber. * ?Imagine yer will to fight as a physical thing, something ye can grab.?* is stated his own blade narrowly missing the top of her head. * ?Then push it from yer body, make it obey what it is ye want it to do.?* he and Helen keep exchanging attacks and parries as he spoke; they break for a brief period. * ?There are a few ways to awaken Haki, but that not what ye be needin? now is it. You?ve already awakened Haki, you beating Freya is testament to that.?* Bart pulled the Cross Saber up defensively, * ?I?m going to help you bolster that power the same why I did Slade. By exerting a small fraction of my King?s Haki as you try to hit me. For this little spar, I won?t retaliate.*~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 8, 2012)

Chaos Theory said:


> [Meeting with the Powers that Be, Ravenbeards]​
> 
> “Butchers and mass murders, hear that my Nightingale.” Williams cackles while his hand passes into his coat.  “So, I guess that makes my actions legal now, right?” is asked as the contract that the Gorosei had him sign is produced. Setting it on the table he slides it up to the Fleet Admiral who is quick to catch and unfurl it. The look that fell over his features told the whole story, the contract was legitimate meaning that the man believed, Mary knew, to be behind the massacre on Mariejois now worked with them. This only seemed to fuel the frustration that boiled in Mary. Williams cracked as smug grin as he snapped his fingers. From the doorway Night Raven walked in flanked by two Ravenbeard Pirates, both ex maries zombified, who were carrying a large double belted trunk. Williams pointed to the ground by the Fleet Admiral’s feet. The once Rear and Vice Admiral comply as they walk up to their former employer.
> 
> ...



Mary tightened her leather gloved hands into fists. Her uncovered right eye focused with feverish intensity onto Paulsgrave. Everyone in the chamber knew of her powers, the potential of what might happen were she to lose control. The last incident was when she was a child. Her home island was still a lifeless quarantined zone. The Fleet Admiral glanced at her warily. 

*"Admiral, control yourself..."* 

In an eye blink she was gone. Her fist reappeared an inch before Paulsgrave's face, but suddenly she was grabbed up by her two Admiral counterparts. They restrained her arms and pulled her back to her seat. Paulsgrave's laugh echoed across the chamber. Sabrina giggled beside her captain. "Someone's still on the rag I see..." 

*"This is not over,"* Mary snarled at Paulsgrave. 

*"ENOUGH!"* commanded the Fleet Admiral, slamming his fists onto the table. 

Mary took a deep breath and nodded at her two peers. They tentatively released their grips. She smiled sweetly at Paulsgrave. If looks could kill then the bone man would've dropped dead.  *"Enjoy your immunity while it lasts. But know this, justice comes to us all."* Mary spun about and stalked out of the chamber. She waved an errant hand over her shoulder. *"We will see other again Bone Monger. On my word as a Marine."* 

"This has been a most interesting meeting..." one of the Shichibukai chuckled. He had the look of a man who was perpetually amused with life. Besides his chair was propped a long, curved nodachi blade. He kicked his sandaled feet up onto the table and nodded at Paulsgrave. "I will be liking you I think." The swordsman winked at Sabrina and received a middle finger in return. He winced in mock pain and clutched his heart.  

*Ezekiel Rossi "Storm Crow" 
Bounty: 398,000,000 (retired) *


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2012)

*[Trial by Fire, Wreckers]​*​
[The Templar and the Wrecker’s Rendezvous]​
Audrey and Hawkins weren’t even four good steps out of the room when they are confronted by a half dozen Mask Pirates. The two’s reflection wavered in the polished surfaces of the featureless white Masks. Jim gritted his teeth; he was in no condition to fight any further and though she was beaten and bruised by Blake tortuous actions, she felt it was her turn to take action.Looking around she sees Jackie’s Lance of Longinus and in a swift quick action she leaves Jim’s side and scoops up the spear. Three of the pirates advance on her and Jim as she does. The spear shakes wildly in her hands as she levels it on the aggressors, but surprisingly they walk pass her and into the room the two just exited. Jim quickly realizes what is going on; they were here to retrieve both Blake and that infernal Mask. The look he gives and the fact that he reaches for his whip spurs Audrey to attempt to rush the three automatons that just walked pass her. 

What happened next was lightning fast, the other three Mask retrievers act as two catch Jim by the arms and the other catches the spear in Audrey’s hands ripping it away. Several tense seconds pass as Jim and Audrey look into the faceless void of the metallic Masks, but the situation was about to quickly flip back into the Templar’s favor. The head of the Pirate that held the spear explodes into a mixture of grease, mechanical gears and computer chips.  “Get your fucking mitts off my spear.” is bitten while the rock that shattered the android’s head rolled across the ground. Jim, Audrey and the other Mask Pirates turn their gaze toward the giant hole in the wall from which the rock and voice came. The first thing that entered from the chasm was a set of golden and ornate horns that were quickly followed by the curvy body of a woman. Lights flash across the silver masks of the Pirates as they scanned the Loki mask that was firmly fixed on Jackie’s face. Jim arcs a curious eyebrow, the body was familiar. But the woman wasn’t. 

* ‘Retrieve the Master’s Mask’* the machine to the left of Jim orders which spurs the one to his right to act.  A small short sword is produced while it starts to march toward Jackie. It explodes into spare parts as soon as it’s a safe distance from the scientist.  “I’ll turn the lot of you into the spare parts.” is bitten with the furry of a woman scorn. The other three androids walk up to their last brother, they hold the semi frozen body of Blake and his mask. * “Odds of success is less than fifteen percent, retreat is advised.”* one states and charges Jackie as the sacrificial diversion. While she dismantled it the other three vanish as quickly as they had shown up.  “Dammit.” is growled while she crushed the masked head under foot.  “What?” is asked in response to the quizzical look that she received from Jim. He, however, doesn’t get to voice his question.  “Jackie, is that you?” Dianna’s voice comes from behind; Grim had let them in through that wall.  “What do you mean is it me?” is replied to the question.  “You act like Jackie, but you don’t look like her.” Jackie gives her first mate a confused look, but then she realized that she was still wearing the Loki mask that Obadiah had discarded.  “One second.” is huffed as she pulled her hands to the back of her head. 

A flash cuts across the room after Jackie rips down and away. When the light fades Jackie is standing in the buff. That familiar red bar crosses Dianna’s face; she quickly realizes that Jackie must have used her Monster Point.  “Jackie… what the HELL!” she yells angrily, if Jackie wasn’t going to be embarrassed, Dianna would be for her. In a flash of crimson she had the lab coat off Audrey, leaving her in her work cloths, and had it covering Jackie’s body.  “What’s your problem Dianna?” is asked as Dianna fastened the buttons of the coat.  “My problem? You’re the one standing around naked.” is shot back.  “I’ve told you before; it’s not anything that grown people haven’t seen. Anyway.” is stated as she looked over to Hawkins. But before she could give the good doctor the mask to see what he thought about it a very strong presence entered the room. It was Samantha who is tailed by Sinbad and Raphael. 

 “Well I was going to say that we are back as promised to help fix your ship… but it seems that this place has been through hell.” she states crossing her arms over her chest while scanning the room noting the robotic remains of the Mask Pirates.  “Report head Scientist James Hawkins.” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2012)

*The Wreckers...*
Hawkins was still gaping at Jackie, seemingly oblivious to Samantha's presence. Audrey rolled her eyes. She cupped his chin and slowly directed his gaze towards Samantha. His eyes widened. "AH! It's you!" He covered his face as if to ward off a blow. None came. Samantha glared at him impatiently. Hawkins chuckled and quickly composed himself. He coughed nervously and waved at the mess around them. "Yes...well...ah...as you can see we did a little remodeling to the place. We're thinking of adding a sun roof. Maybe an outdoor patio." He waited for Samantha to laugh. She clearly wasn't amused. 

What a humorless woman, he thought. 

Hawkins sighed and gave her the rundown, damage report, casualty list, etc. "If it wasn't for Ms. Roberts and her associates, everything which we've worked for might've been lost." He reached within his inner vest pocket and produced a computer disc. The culmination of months of tireless research was contained within. Some very smart and good people had lost their lives to help achieve it. Hawkins would make sure they were remembered and that their families were compensated. Even if he had to rant and rave all the way up the chain of command. 

He handed the disc to Samantha. "We've managed to synthesize the unique mineral that grows on this island. It can now be mass produced and is ready to be deployed in the field. All the relevant details are on this disc." 

Hawkins took a moment to contemplate his next step. Though the project was a success, he had originally come to this island looking for a breakthrough in his condition. It was a dead end unfortunately. One of many. He had scoured the entire first half of the Grand Line in his crusade for a cure. The only place left to go now was the New World. Perhaps somewhere in that wild and still largely unexplored territory he would find what he was looking for. Hawkins scanned the rubble strewn room. There was nothing left for him here. He glanced at Audrey. Well there was one thing, he amended, but that road wouldn't end well for either of them if he didn't find a cure.   

"I'd like to recommend Dr. Ross here as the new Director of this base. There's still a lot more work to be done and I can't think of anyone more qualified to carry on in my stead." 

The shock on Audrey's face was evident. "What about you?" she said. 

"I think it's time I move on," Hawkins replied with a halfhearted smile. He turned towards Jackie. "If you're headed to the New World I'd like to hitch a ride. As long as you don't mind that is."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 10, 2012)

*[Trial by Fire, Wreckers]​*​
[Into the New World]​
Sam watched her reflection in the disc distort and roll while Jim finished his report on the Templar work on the unique mineral composition of this rock. Her cold eyes cut up to Jim after he more or less verbally handed in his resignation as Director of operations. Shifting the disc to her other hand she gives it to Raphael.  ?That package it top priority Commander.?,  ?High Command will receive it by Weeks End Marshal Striffe.? is replied with a short salute over the heart. Slipping back he exits back into the hall heading back to Palamecia. A discerning glance falls over Jim as she walks pass him. As she reaches Audrey she reaches into her coat and pulls a small Silver Den, Den.  ?Director Ross.? is stated as the small communication device is handed over.  ?The Primarch will be awaiting your report within the hour, don?t skim on the details. He will already know that Arlington Langella attacked this base.? is stated, Audrey?s transition to Director only a minor annoyance. 

As the two continue to speak Jackie shakes her head, who was this Langella?  ?Excuse me. But who in the hell is Arlington Langella?? is asked in a tone that disregarding the difference in rank.  Jackie quickly realizes the mistake, but Sam is already in front of her.  ?Last I recall Ms. Roberts, you were nothing more than a Grand Commander.? is bitten her eyes narrowing on Jackie as if sizing her up. A tense silence falls over the room as the two women were set in a dead lock.  ?I?ll let that slide once.? is finally stated while she plays with the coats collar.  ?If it happens again  I can?t promise anything, at any rate Seneschal Roberts. Arlington Langella is Obadiah Staine?s real name.? is added while she tuned back to the rest of the group.  ?We?ll be beginning repairs to both the Oerba and this compound immediately.? is firmly stated as if it were an order.  ?Sinbad, you and project Ovrkil gather these? machines and take them back to my ship.? she snaps on her heels back to Jackie as she spoke,  ?Carry on.? 

Reaching the door she turns back Jim,  ?A sun roof may not be a bad idea; some of you are a pale as sheets.? ~     

As the last fibers of Sam?s red shoulder cape vanishes Jackie is finally able to exhale. The situation with the much stronger woman leaves her doubling over; she hadn?t felt that helpless since she saw her father?s anger (which wasn?t vented toward her) when she was but a child. Dianna was quick to her side, but she quickly waves her back while pulling herself back to her full vertical height.  ?I?m fine, I?m fine.? is repeated a couple times while she got her bearings back. As her color returned her she pulls her attention back to Jim who was now simply waiting on her answer as Sam was gone and Audrey was busy trying to keep Sinbad and Grim from further destroying the lab.  ?I hope you have no delusions about what this crew is about, we?re called the Wreckers because that is what we do. Welcome to the family James Hawkins.? ~~

_ ?Almost two weeks pass and the small core of Templar get the Science Division back on its feet as swell as patch the Oerba back into passable condition so they could limp into Syren Island. As both crews prepare to leave the newly appointed protector of this frontier island arrives. Amadeus Brutus, the Grand Master of these seas, Jackie remembered him from Atlant. The man that literally beat the Haki out of her. A few passing words happen as they weigh anchors and sail headlong into the New World._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 13, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Mary's tightened her leather gloved hands into fists. Her uncovered right eye focused with feverish intensity onto Paulsgrave. Everyone in the chamber knew of her powers, the potential of what might happen were she to lose control. The last incident was when she was a child. Her home island was still a lifeless quarantined zone. The Fleet Admiral glanced at her warily.
> 
> *"Admiral, control yourself..."*
> 
> ...



*[Betrayal of Power]​*​
[Dilapidation of the Meeting]​
 ?That invite to the Maelstrom is still open Admiral!? is hollered after Mary as she vanished into the distance.  ?I?ll show ya a real good time.? is added with a cackle of laughter as the large man fell back into the deeper recesses of the seat he was in. That vile grin slowly fades while he tosses one leg over his other. Williams snorts as he can no longer feel the presences of the Admiral,  ?Justice is merely a word used by the current powers that rule and is susceptible to their whims.? is bitten in a low almost inaudible growl. 

?I will be liking you I think.?​
Williams cuts a glance at the man who mockingly clutched his chest. This little swordsman didn?t act like the last Shichibukai that he and his crew had met. No this fellow seemed more fool hearty, but perchance they may be more to this man than just this glance. Williams split a grin only a sadist could appreciate,  ?If you like the preshow, you?ll love the main event.? ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 14, 2012)

UC

En route to Punk Hazard

The quest to save the damsel in distress​
The rescue attempt looked quite straightforward, the villain of this tale had given all but out right directions towards his lair and back when the chase started they were barely minutes behind on Xanxus. It turned out it was not going to be that simple, the journey from Paradise to the New World was a dangerous one and the UC and the recently acquired pirate army had to deal with a great deal of threats and obstacles along the way that caused them to lose sight of Xanxus.

But they were nearing Punk Hazard now, navigating in the New World was a challenge but Livio and Kai with an New World log pose had managed to do it, with some effort, creativity (Livio) and more than just a bit of dumb luck (Kai).

The airship, which was functioning as the flag ship of this little pirate fleet consiting currently out of a total of four ships, had been dubbed the Infinite Injustice by Kai. Who felt paying tribute to a long forgotten crew and their ship, a crew so long forgotten even Kai couldn't quite remember what the name had been of the crew itself. 

"Ok, is it just me or does that look weird?"

"Nah, that's just unsettling." The two captains were gazing in the distance, Punk Hazard had been rolling into view and from their vantage point they could overlook a large part of the donut shaped island. The donut shape itself was something Kai could appreciate, the rumble in his stomach and him going. "Hmmmmm, donuts." Was proof of that. What was so odd was how one half of the island had a bright sunny clear sky while other half was cloaked in darkness, the night sky there seemed limited to just that one half of Punk Hazard as on the other half of the island and the sea beyond it was day. Rain and lightning were hailing down from the dense clouds that covered that half of the island.

"Hmmm." At first glance there didn't seem to be much in the way of structures, there seemed to be some gated areas and docks on each side of the island but very few buildings that could be hiding any opposition. Livio had to take a closer look, but eventually realized that whoever started building on this island had gone underground. "There's something sticking out of the mountains."

"Yeah, the lightning bolts strike down on them.......Lightning rods to divert danger from people?"

"Nah, I think it goes further than that, I wouldn't be surprised if they are challenging it for a purpose." He glanced over to the day side, the mountains had the same devices sticking out but there was no lightning to harness over there. 

"Docks on each side, smart play seems to be to split up, land at each and make sure nobody can get off the island by having troops secure the docks and the ships there while attack groups go in and search the island. " Kai got a funny look by Livio. "What?"

"The words smart play coming out of your mouth doesn't sound quite right, but I can't seem to think of anything wrong with that strategy." With a bit of hesitation they decided to take this approach., agreeing to each lead one search group and deciding on a signal to contact the other group if needed or if the goal of kicking Xanxus' ass and grabbing Darius was achieved.

Considering Kai's DF, he was the one that would lead the group that would venture into the dark half, they would take one of the accomonying ships, load them up with some troops and secure both docks while the air ship and final fleet ship would keep some distance from the island together with the brunt of the pirate forces.

On Punk Hazard

"My.......Visitors, it's been a while." Even the boss hadn't checked in for a while. "Well how convenient, i've been dying to test out so many of my latest designs." The man was staring a panel of screens, the approaching UC ships were in view of several of them and the one he had been paying most attention to featured the still form of Darius. "I guess you'll have to wait for now, but seeing as biological human experimentation isn't my field it couldn't hurt to first practice a bit on these sweet little guinea pigs that are walking straight into my arms. "

He Pulled a pocket den den mushi from his labcoat. "For those that haven't realized this yet, we will be having visitors coming over but I want you all to stand down until further notice...... I will be trying out a couple of prototypes and I'll let you know when it's time to get to business." His 'guard dog' and the handy little shichibukai and crew he had on retainer were benched for now. 

"Now let's see, where to begin."


----------



## kluang (Dec 16, 2012)

*Orga*

He and his family have just left the Fish-Fish Park, a new theme park build by the royal family. He spend days with his family and now he needs to meet his master. After saying farewell to his family he walks towards the Fishman Dojo.

He opens the door and sees a dozen of student practicing the art and one the second floor, an old hammerhead shark fishman watches them.

Master Tinju, Level 100 practioner of the Fishman Karate and Fishman Jujutsu. Master Tinju looks at Orga who is standing at the main door.

"You're lost?" 

"Master." says Orga and bows. "It took you five days to find this place?" ask Master Tinju. "No, sensei..."

Master Tinju jumps down and landed next to Orga and give him a warm smile. "With a wife as Neimi who can blame you?" 

Orga force himself a smile. This old man is as perverted as ever. "But five days?" ask Master Tinju and he instruct the other student to to go to one side of the dojo and hw looks at Orga.

 "Show me how much you progress."

Orga walks to the training mat and they bow at each other.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2012)

*The New World/With Helen...*
Helen and Neville circled each other warily around the rear deck of the ship, begrudgingly set aside by J2 for sparring. Helen held _Hearstsbane_ in front of her  with a two fisted grip. It was funny the way things could change in such a short time, she reflected. Only a month since the burning of Mariejois and her dance with death. Two weeks since encountering the Emperor, Black Bart. Helen barely recognized herself in the mirror anymore. The vertical scar over her left eye was the most striking change of course. Her golden hair, which had once flowed well past her shoulders, had grown out some. Now closely cropped in a boyish style. Though no one would ever be mistaking her for a man, Helen felt it all gave her a slightly tougher appearance. Dare she say, even "Badass".    

Neville waved her on with his steel truncheon. His shirt was ripped to shreds by a maze of slash marks, but there wasn't a drop of blood to be seen. Helen cursed inwardly. It wasn't for lack of trying of course. The old agent coated his entire body with armament haki. Combined with his tekkai it made for an extremely tough defense. Neville suddenly made his move. He disappeared in an instant, reappearing beside her. His steel truncheon filled her vision. Helen nimbly brought _Heartsbane_ to bear. The clash generated blinding sparks. Helen pushed him back with a swing and followed up with a looping upwards slash along his chest. The grinding sound of metal on metal rang out. Neville staggered back several paces and touched his chest. Helen furrowed her brow as not a trace of blood could be seen. 

Neville ripped away his tattered shirt, revealing a chiseled physique that would've put most men half his age to shame. His chest was lined with numerous scars, sadly none of them from her. "This is pitiful. Absolutely pitiful!" he growled. "Did you learn nothing from your encounter with Bart?" 

"Oh I'm just getting started!" Helen shot back.   

She exploded towards him, swinging downward. Neville brought up his right forearm to meet the blade. A black aura radiated across his arm like a second skin. The impact nearly caved in the decking beneath their feet. Neville's forearm trembled, but he held the sword at bay. His skin sizzled where the white hot blade made contact. Neville's expression betrayed no pain. There was still no blood drawn. 

"Do I need to break you two up?!" J2 called out from the wheelhouse.

Neville glared at Helen. "Is this all you are capable of? Stop trying to cut me AND CUT ME!"   

Helen spun about and unleashed a wide sweeping slash. "Anything can be cut!" she cried, echoing the words she said to Black Bart himself. 

_Two Weeks ago...
Helen took a deep breath as she squared up with Bart. While his words made sense, she stubbornly refused to admit the truth of them. She had everything she needed to reach the top, strength, power, speed, technique. Why did haki have to make everything so damned complicated? Learning to cut steel was a cakewalk by comparison. Helen took a deep breath and closed her eyes. She attempted to tap into that elusive aura, trying to will it to the surface. Her mind flashed back to her battle with Freya. The snow queen thought herself untouchable because she was a logia. Helen had shown Freya how wrong she was with a single slash. How did I cut her? Helen closed her eyes and imagined her aura as an inner fire, glowing with white hot intensity. Impulsively, she reached out and grabbed the flames. The pain was searing. Helen's eyes snapped open. Heartsbane glowed white hot but there wasn't even a spark to be seen. She blinked again. No, she realized. There were flames. Invisible to the naked eye but there all the same.  

Is this haki? 

"With enough force anything can be cut..." she said calmly. Helen rushed at Bart and swung at him with all the force she could muster. *"ANYTHING!"* _

_Right now..._
The smoke cleared. The entire railing along the rear of the ship had been obliterated. "Someone's gonna pay for that!" J2 exclaimed shrilly. Helen rolled her eyes and sighed. She glanced at Neville. The old agent sat on a barrel, clutching his bloody right shoulder. He had only just narrowly avoided the full brunt of Helen's slash. Neville looked up at her and nodded. "Well done my lady. You cut through my defense." 

Helen shrugged with an unimpressed face. "I was aiming for your neck..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2012)

*[The Domino Effect]​*​
[Ravenbeard Arc Beginning]​
[Somewhere in the New Word]

The Maelstrom sets anchored just off shore of Agon, a small fishing island just inside the New World, a fishing community that had decidedly rebelled against the World Government just weeks earlier. And much like the island the Maelstrom seemed lifeless. Not the first soul to be seen. But quite unlike Agon, where much of the people were in a meeting with a visiting Rear Admiral, the Maelstrom only appeared abandoned as when one concentrates hard enough you can make out the very visceral impacts of weapons echoing from the Captain’s cabin. 

 “Narrow that opening girl!” Williams’ voice boomed from behind the heavily enforced bone door that lead into his inner hell. Happening to venture within we see the sharp edge of a bone gladius sink into a woman’s ribs painting the already stained floor a nastier red.  “Have these pass four years been for nothing?” is bitten while the weapon is twisted causing the ribs that it was betwixt to break. Treesplitter only grimaces mildly while twisting away from her assailant taking the small sword with her. Grunting she pulls the weapon from her body and tosses it to the floor in which it quickly is absorbed.  “Come; don’t make me regret pulling you from that weak kingdom.” these words pull an angry expression from Gwenavire and with a battle cry the equal of any man she lunges at Paulsgrave her bone enhanced ebony broadsword ready to strike him down.

Gwenavire Treesplitter, the Vanguard of the Ravenbeard Pirates, could be considered the equal of any Pirate in the Grand Line and Williams knew it. But merely being that strong meant little in the New World where the very sea itself could take your life as easy as anything and he knew that only these most cruel of methods would shape her into the killer that he needed. A swift downward stroke that threatened to cut him in half is deftly avoided.  “Too slow, Marrow Spear.” with that a six and a half foot bone spear knits together firing from Williams’ left wrist, but Gwen had seen this type of attack from her master before and pushing with one heel she spins just inches from what could have been a fatal blow, the cutting edge of the spear leaving a small gash in her heavy bone armor.  “Art of the Slaying Edge, Doom Slicer!” with her body already in a spin Gwen uses the momentum to pull off one of her most devastating attacks.

The razors edge of her sword flashes with deadly light and Williams just avoids the angled cut down, but not completely. A trickle of blood seeped pass a shallow cut on his cheek even as his table falls in two from the cutting force of the attack.  “That is much better.” is complimented, but only briefly as he vanished in a blinding Soru. He easily bypasses the warrior woman’s defenses. His hand, with the use of his devil fruit power, pushes into her body bypassing the armor and skin. Grabbing her by the spine he jars her before tossing her aside. This attack alone would usually spell death for a good majority of people. But Gwenavire has been condition by four years of abuse to be extremely resilient. Pushing herself to a propped up stature she twist violently at the waist sending a vile series of pops up her spine and after a momentary shudder she pulls her feet under her and stands back up.  “Do you feel the power welling in ya?” is asked as he reappeared beside her. His fist at the ready to plow her into the flooring.  “But even with that girl, if you cannot at least in part keep up with my deliberately slow Soru you’ll do little in the way of being useful to me.”

Sparks fly as bone met steel, she may be buckled to a knee but she got her weapon up in time to defend herself.  “Good, show me more.” is spoken as he fires off another volley of attacks, but in the middle of this madness three solid knocks came to the cabins door. For the first time the entire spar Gwen is distracted which angers Williams. Two heavy blows catch her. One on her left cheek and the other dead center in her chest which fired her toward the end of the cabin. On the other side of the thick door Night Raven feels Gwen’s rapid approach and he steps to the side just as it splinters. The poor girl cracks the deck of the ship each time she hits it as she spiraled closer to the sea. The look, as she comes to a stop, which Raven develops shows concern. But Williams was more concerned with what he wanted.  “I’ve done worse to her, what is it you want Night Raven.” is asked as Williams motioned for the man to enter the room.

 “New Orders Captain.” ~

[ A Week or so Later]​
[Rhine;Trikeri]

“It’s the Ravenbeards!” a look out shouts as the gigantic ship approaches the dock at ramming speed. It was Williams’ M.O. that he had perfected while still in the Blues. Cripple the docking area and you make escape or help impossible. Even with the construction quality what it is in the New World, wooden structures such as docks proved little more than paper in comparison to the force the Maelstrom produced. Rhine’s dock shatters like glass as the beak of the Maelstrom collapses the nearest wall. Williams’ steps out of the shadows onto the bow of his ship. “It’s the Shichibukai himself!” a rebel shouts while Williams took a lay of the land.  “You know the drill.” is barked,  “If they don’t comply only then can you kill them.” Rhine wasn’t the fort town they were looking for, Roma was deeper into the island and it would only be a matter of time before they made it there. But for now~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 16, 2012)

*[A Deadly Game]​*​
[Wrecker Arc Begin]​

[The Oerba]

 “How’s it coming Jackie?” Dianna stood propped against the entrance to Jackie’s room. An amused look crossed the woman’s features as she watched Jackie comb over maps that she herself had started to draw.  “So-so, even after three years it’s a pain in the ass to navigate this place. I don’t see how dad does it so easily.” is replied as points on a graph is plotted with the help of a New World Log Pose.  “I wouldn’t worry with it too much Jackie, you’re just like him. You’ll get the hang of it.” is stated confidently, the comment brings Jackie’s gaze toward her.  “You mean I’m a natural navigator that has the ability to navigate any waters?” is asked in response, but that wasn’t exactly what Dianna had meant,  “No, you’re as stubborn as he is.” Dianna replies sticking her tongue out as she does.  “Funny.” is retorted with a grunt. Going back to her maps Jackie continues to plot their course. 

 “So, where you taking us now?” Dianna asks while stepping into the room. Not pausing a second time Jackie still continues to plot their course,  “Not sure at the moment Dianna, the most stable magnetic field is to the west of us.” is replied as she scribbled on the margins of her maps. Dianna only sighs as she watched; she still couldn’t decipher the script that Jackie used in her course plotting, as it was a language that Bart had taught her, a precaution against mutiny first and foremost. But it would also prove useful against Marines if their maps were ever to be stolen or otherwise.  “One day, I’ll prove trustworthy enough to learn that chicken scratch.” she jokes pulling a seat up.  “Might not be a bad idea, Daddy eventually trusted Twigg with it.” Jackie replies as she drew a line from one point to the other.

 “Did he not teach your mother?” is asked,  “Mom help him develop the script.” Dianna rolled her eyes. How did she not figure that? A silence fell over the cabin giving Dianna a chance to reflect back on the pass couple of months. The Wreckers they were when they first came together had slowly changed; some had left while others have joined up. Arkins (who joined the crew in the Blues finally found the people he was looking for before they reached Atlant in the Grand Line), Glenn, Zhaks and Clemens (the archeologist who they helped out when they first hit the New World) had settled in and left just as they were becoming part of the crew. Tobias [the only person Jessie said could work on a ship of hers] is their greenhorn now, though it appears that he and Jackie have some sort of history. Which has caused confrontations with Wu a time or two, the quite however could last only so long. Especially with a crew known as the Wreckers.

The door to the room quickly rushes open and despite his overly large frame Grim is able to squeeze into the small room.  “Me have news.” is stated, which was obvious since he was here.  “What is it this time scrap heap.” Dianna asks, Grim takes quick exception to this.  “Me no scrap, me KING!” is roared back even as the brutish machine reached for his large sword.  “Not on my ship, what is it Grim.” is ordered by the dark haired woman, she never lifts her gaze from the table, but the power behind the tone of her voice was enough to pull the large mech to a halt.  “Primarch want talk.” is muttered as large fingers press the Wrecker symbol on the center of his chest.  “I was wondering how long you was going to keep me waiting Ms. Roberts.” the elderly but distinct voice of the Templar leader boomed over Grim’s vocal processor.  “Apologies sir.” Dianna states bowing a head,  “I was not speaking to you Marshal Fang, I was Speaking to Master Roberts.” is replied. 

 “Sorry Primarch sir, it won’t happen again.” Jackie states interceding before Dianna could make a worse spectacle of herself.  “It’s quite alright, I know how much like your father you are, speaking of which. He is the reason I’ve decided to contact you my child.” is stated. This pulls Jackie’s full attention to Grim as his chest emblem flickered with each word Dysley spoke.  “A New World Pirate Crew has attacked one of your father’s islands and he feels that it’s time to test you and your crew’s mettle against some heavy opposition.” is stated  “This crew is known as the Beardog Pirates, quite ruthless. Most are Barbarians from the North Blue, but don’t sell them short, they have been in the New World for about seven years now.” is added as Jackie’s attention turns back to her maps.  “May I ask the name of the Island?”,  “Astute girl. It’s Pserimos. But I doubt it will be on any map you may have. At this moment I’m having Soundwave calibrate Ovrkil’s systems to pick up on Pserimos’ magnetic pull.”

 “He should be able to get you close enough for you Pose to lock on. Pserimos is unique here in the New World, being surrounded by sister islands so closely it’s magnetic field never fades, but it does pulsate.” ~

[Later that Month] 

The Oerba made port at the isle of Pserimos landing at the port city of Oletos. Dropping anchor the crew is met with an astonishing sight. The harbor and business portion of the city was well kept, immaculate one might say for having been attacked by the Beardog Pirates, but the latter half of the city was in complete ruin, the residential and recreation areas a smoldering heap of destruction.  “Seems even brutes know the value of commerce.” is stated while Dianna surveyed the damage with a looking glass.  “Do you see the Pirates?” is asked, but Dianna shook her head.  “They’re hiding out or have moved into the island.” is replied.  “They are probably going after the Mayor and his Lt.” Tobias adds walking up. Dianna gives him a look, [color=#brown] “What? Before I became a Shipwright I was an information broker.”[/color]he says in defense of the look.  “Behave you two, Grim signal to the rest of the Crew that we’re heading out!” ~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 16, 2012)

*Darius K Hawk*

_*They got me locked up ( They won't let me out~ )*_​

Things had come around full cycle. 

Darius was unsure of how long he'd been imprisoned there. The operations started again.. as if they were trying to discover something. The truth was.. out of many test subjects, his body was one of the few that didn't mutate into some hideous monstrosity or violently reject the man-made fruit. He lay in the darkness, eyes glued on the ceiling. 

Guards stood by his bedside, their disfigured bodies hunched over like monstrous apes. They were failed artificial zoan types, and ended up with becoming mindless servants. When everyone was busy, his 'gloved' arm extended into blade like sharpness, which he freed himself with by cutting himself loose.

Rolling off, Darius waited for them to lunge at him, and he spiraled once.. batted their exposed stomachs with a fist, sending them whistling across the room he was imprisoned in. He caught the falling keys just as the monstrous zoans smacked off of the wall, crumpling to the pristine white floor.

Exiting the room, Darius shut his eyes. He headed down the hall seeking his swords, wondering what, exactly, he'd have to face. These scientists were committing all sorts of random atrocities.. but they were also on the brink of some fairly advanced technology. It didn't make much of a difference to him, though. The swordsman simply wanted to grab his swords and get the hell out of there.

As he neared a corner Darius paused, listening for the sound of footsteps approaching. His hand subconsciously went to his hip only to discover the lack of a hilt to grab. _Damn it..._ His eyebrows furrowed, and lifted his fists in the best brawling stance he knew.. looks like he'd have to bash his way out of there.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician_

---

A crescent moon shaped smile lingered on Edo Phoenix's lips as he observed the night time scenery. It'd been too long since he'd done something like this. Ever since that fateful night, three years ago, he'd been in hiding away from the public eye and The Organization. Not to mention those pesky Templars, who seemed to show up like clockworks after their scuffle back at Atlant Island. That all seemed like such a long time ago, now that he thought about it. But, this was his fault.

He had overplayed his hands, and he had nearly gotten killed for his troubles. He wouldn't make the same mistake again. For three years, he did nothing but explore the Grand Line, raiding through various temples in an attempt to both accumulate riches, and the skills he knew would be necessary to fight back against them . . . and ultimately, win. However, that was all over now. He was now in the New World. The time for training had finished. It was now the time for the Magician Under the Moonlight to make his grand return to the world.

Edo Phoenix took a deep breath, inhaling the cold air of a misty winter night as his signature white cape fluttered in the wind.

"I'm back." He smirked, and put away his binoculars, having observed the heist spot for long enough. He'd already sent them the signature calling card a while ago - a task which was made very easy by the lax security; ever since he had 'died', museums had began to loosen up on the guards and Marine security. "_Oh how wrong you were._" Edo mentally grinned. The announcement of his calling card had gathered just the reaction he had predicted: a global uproar, filled with disbelief, awe, and quite possibly fear. The few museums who believed in his return once again set up precautions to prevent him from getting inside, and escaping. 

His latest heist would be at such a museum. After all, it was one of his signatures to show people up. Edo sensed roughly a thousand people gathered in anticipation for the trademark white triangular shape to once again glide through the air . . . and Edo was not one to disappoint, after all. Pressing the button located on his belt, his cape quickly folded out and stretched into his glider, the metal spine protruding itself and shaping his cape into a triangle. "Alright, let's do this!" Edo said happily, and swooped down from the rooftop.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician, Part Two_

---

A huge media uproar followed the note Edo Phoenix had left only hours upon it being discovered. There was a huge volume of news articles about him, each saying various things, such as the description of his return, how he managed to fake his death, and others which believed the note to be a fake and that the person who would show up would either bail at the last second, fail, be a fraud or all three at once. The fact that his name carried such a pull even after three years of inactivity brought a little smile to his face, actually, and he was almost . . . touched, that remnants of his little fanbase had still remained after he disappeared. Dropping down into an alleyway just outside of the radius of the crowd, Edo quickly got dressed into civilian clothing: some shorts, sandals, a cap, some sunglasses and a white shirt. Drifting out of the alley, Edo moved in slowly through the crowd, blending in with people just as he had learned over the past years; the trick was to move through naturally and without trying to make contact with anybody, and synchronize your movements with the rhythm of their breathing. For someone who had mastered Haki, this was a simple task. 

As Edo moved in behind a particularly thick part of the crowd, he took out his card gun and shot in the air, silently, a single playing card, before quickly moving towards his entrance spot. Shouts erupted, and hands reached out to grab the card . . . 

"3?" A voice said, confusedly, as she picked up the card.

*Pop.

*Another card flew out of the gun, and more hands reached out to grab it, with Edo once again moving closer to the podium of the museum. "_Nearly there now . . . _" he grinned. 

"2?" Another voice cried out.

Within dashing distance of the podium now, Edo reached a hand into his pocket, and shot another card into the air, before running so that he was at the 'border' of the crowd, just a few metres away from the stage. Finally, one last voice shouted "1?", still confused, and Edo made his move. Quick as a flash, and wasting no a single second, Edo chucked a smoke bomb discreetly onto the podium, erupting it in bright pink and purple smoke, before leaping into it himself, taking out his uniform from his pocket and throwing it on with one smooth movement. By the time the movement had dispersed, the white suited man stood on the stage, obscuring his face by tipping his tophat over it, but leaving enough showing for them to see his signature grin. "Ladies, and gentlemen." Edo said, raising the hat, and swinging his cape to the left, dispersing the remnants of the smoke. "*I, Kaitou Kid, have returned!*" He announced.

"*OPEN FIRE!*" A voice roared in the distance, and the sound of guns and muskets mobilizing rang across the area. "*DO NOT LET HIM ESCAPE!*"

Edo turned his attention towards the source of a voice; a Marine man disguised as an ordinary civilian, with many others rowed up together, armed up with muskets. "_Not bad . . . _" Edo mused to himself, and grinned mischievously and confidently at him. "Surely you don't believe that mere bullets will be enough to capture the phantom thief, officer?" The young thief boasted at the Marine, but he wasn't having any of it, and neither were the others, as they soon opened fire. 

Time slowed down for Edo as the bullets exploded into the air, speeding towards his chest area with the intention of killing him. With a quick Soru, mixed with a Heat Dial, Edo moved out of the way of the explosives, and replaced himself with a misty after-image, which dissipated as the bullets flew through it, while he himself escaped into the museum. "_Too easy._" Edo chuckled to himself, removing his uniform and replacing it with the museum security uniform.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 17, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician, Part Three_

---

Hiding his face with the visor provided on the uniform's helmets, Edo crept into the treasure room, where his target was being exhibited by some of the richest men on the entire island. A few guards bordered each entrance into the room; including the one which he was about to use to enter. Deepening his voice to assert my authority into his voice, he approached him and tapped him on the shoulder. "You have been removed from duty. Go patrol entrance C." He commanded. 

"Alright." The guard shrugged and jogged off. 

"_Hah._" Edo snickered to himself quietly and went into the main room, before finding the man he knew who owned the jewel. But before that . . . he peered in, interested in the contents of their conversation. 

"Do you think he'll show up, then? Kaitou Kid?"

A large man wearing a dark pin suit raised an eyebrow and scoffed. "Good heavens, no. I don't even believe he's alive. Only a fool would believe so."

"Really? I mean . . . this _is_ the Moonlight Magician we're talking about here." Another man with gray hair and onyx eyes interjected. "He has done all sorts of feats that were previously thought of as impossible. I wouldn't put faking death above that man, personally."

"Then you are a fool." The overweight man sneered. 

"Jeevus, I did not come here to be insulted." The gray haired man narrowed his eyes.

"What, do you have a special place to go for that?" He laughed, and some of the other men around chuckled quietly as well. 

"Heh." Edo smirked as well: that was a pretty good burn, he had to admit. As entertaining as he found the banter, Edo walked forward; this was a good window of opportunity to execute his plan. Tapping the overweight man on the shoulder, Edo whispered to him: "Sir, the thief has been sighted at entrance B."

Upon hearing this, the man's face paled into a chalky white texture, his eyes widening and expanding like a blown up balloon. "*What?!*" He erupted, and turned to the guards who stood by the corridors. "*What are you peasants doing? GO FIND HIM!*" Jeevus ordered, pointing in the direction of entrance B, and as ordered, the security displaced themselves through their respective tunnels towards entrance B.

The rich men looked around nervously, deciding whether they should stay, or leave out of fear of being hurt somehow. One of them piqued up: "A-ah, Jeevus, I b-beg your pardon, but I . . . need the bathroom. I shall be back in a brief moment." He announced, and before Jeevus could even respond, he made his way to the bathrooms. Edo, meanwhile, lingered and waited.

"What are you doing? Go to entrance B!" Jeevus bellowed at him.

"I was wondering if I should perhaps protect sir Jiha? I'm sure the rest of the guards have the thief covered, and I believe sir Jiha would benefit from having additional protection in case the thief crosses him." Edo suggested, and looked at Jiha, who nodded slowly, before realizing what was going on: "A-ah yes. I believe that would be okay. Come with me."

"Right." Edo nodded, and the two walked out of the room. Once out of sight and ear shot of the men in the room and they reached the bathrooms, Edo reached into his pocket and took out a small pouch of sleeping gas, and a gas mask. He tapped Jiha on the shoulder, who appropriately turned around, only to turn to see a small pouch and Edo wearing his gas mask. Before he could process what was happening, Edo's right hand slapped the pouch, which exploded into a cloud of pink sleeping gas, forcing Jiha to crumple onto the bathroom floor. Quickly, Edo removed his suit and tied him up, dressing himself up in it instead and putting on a mask of Jeevus on Jiha and putting on a latex mask of Jiha. "Perfect." He breathed, stuffing himself with padding so as to make up for the extra weight, and went back to the main room.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 17, 2012)

*Larz Scurvy*

Larz stood there watching the island in the distance get closer remembering his first mission on his first boat.

*Flash back*
Larz walked up the wooden bridge that connected the land to the boat he is now in charge of. He placed his hand upon the edge of a wooden looking fence that keeps people from going over. 

"This, is mine."

"Erhem, sir?"

Larz turned around with surprise and saw a marine, young and new. 

"Ahh, I guess it is not just mine now is it, its ours. My bad"

Larz smiled and it was not infectious.

"Sir, the supplies we will bring aboard... There is no meat..."

Larz dragged and pinched the corner of his lip to his cheek, knowing what he had meant.

"Yes, well..."

Larz spun around and began to walk feeling the wood beneath his feet, and then turned his head slightly for him to hear.

"Upon this ship, we will not eat... meat, sugar, or salt. It is bad for the human body to consume in such a way, so we will eat vegetables and fruit. Not only that, I would not be able to stomach seeing... food... of that nature being brought upon my newly acquired ship and have their spirits haunt us for taking their innocent, peaceful lives."

Larz peeked over and saw a grimace underneath the young man's cap, and returned his vision to the boat. 

"Help with the supplies, I'll check them soon and we will be off to Pratious."

"Pratious sir?"

"Yes, that is our first duty. To land upon the island Pratious and see why it is causing such a ruckus."

*Wiley*

She laid slumped upon her chair, staring into the void that was on the table. 

_"Mam, please recount the events that you lead you here."_

Her eyes, tightened and a sour look spread across her face.

*Flashback*

Wiley sat in a chair reading her book and occasionally looked out to the water on the main deck, suddenly a loud whistle took her attention followed with a loud explosion.

"Wiley, are you alright?"

A warm hand touched her to wake her up.

"Yeah, I'm fine. What happened?"

"We were just hit with a volley, this bloody ship took a beating to big for her to handle. Now she's going down. Most of the men were killed by it, and... We are being boarded."

A soft click of shoes permeated behind her and stopped.

*"Hmm, well aren't these two lovely. However, they are so tuckered out by our presents. They might not be suitable, that is so sad."*

The captain flexed his fingers around the spear that was laying beside Wiley, making her focus her gaze upon this new man in front of her.

"Surrender immediately, or we will make you do so by force."

A very unimpressed expression fell upon his face and his head tilted downward making his glasses gleam. With an order that was represented in the form of a snap of his fingers, two beasts walked in beside him dragging the arms against the deck.

_*"Keep them alive, I don't mind if you harm them however."*_

[sp][/sp]

_*End Flash back*_


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2012)

*Fire Fang Pirates*

*The New World Doesn?t Need Weaklings*​
*BOOM!!! BOOOM!! BOOOM!!*

Loud...Loud and powerful noises giving the impression of a war taking place in the middle of the cursed sea of The New World. The ship was burning down while the crew aboard was being completely obliterated, screams of panic, curses and even some cries resounded through the entire place. A man not older than twenty five years old looked with impotence how his comrades were taken down one by one, some of them dying some others only being knocked out. His head was bleeding and one of his legs had three holes made by bullets but even in that state he was able to notice what was going on.

It was as if the enemy didn?t want to eliminate them but make them stop, it was like someone was triyng to give them a lesson. To not let them go any further.

" W-what the hell!!?? why is this happening!!??"he shouted out loud with frustration. They were strong pirates, they fought together all this time and became strong together, thanks to that they were able to make themselves some fame in the Grand Line, in the place known as Paradise. But why? why was that happening? why couldn?t they do a single thing? why..."WHY ARE THEY HEEEEEERRREEEE!!!???".

" How stupid, do you really have to waste your energy in those kind of silly questions? "a voice reproached his idiocy, the harsh words coming from a soft but rude voice. He turned his head searching for the owner of that sentence; his eyes opened like plates when he found out the person. A golden hair as bright as the hard material it resembled, caucasian skin, golden eyes and a sexy, delicious figure which most part was being hidden by a green kimono while the right side of the upper body on the lookout, showing a black bra which guards with all its might a treasure that most likely no one has ever seen at it?s full magnificence. But even more important, in her hands a shotgun which obviously was recently fired.

Before the guy could react, a new voice interrupted.

"Ha zouldn?t be so harzh, he?s a rooki ?fter all "the voice was hoarse, sincerely annoying. From above someone landed. By it?s silhouette it was a spiky-haired man, those legs and upper body, that jacket and those pincers...pincers?? From the shades he appeared, it was not a spiky-haired guy like his figure told the man, indeed he wasn?t even human.

"Shut up, Toren!!"she complained, the being who resembled a combination between a human, a shark and a crab replied."Ya zhut up!! Captain said not to kill ?em just fer fun!"the fishman said now facing the girl and trying to start a discussion"Ya hearin?! Layla!! "

"You two stop it already, Toren, Layla "a new roar silenced the two pirates, from between the flames an enormous figure started to appear, once it came out his features were seen clearly. A monster with the form of a human, there could be no other explanation. A height of around thirteen feet tall, an imponent mass of muscle that would let many people in shock. Long, dark, spiky hair reaching almost the hips. A giant grin in his face and hundreds of scars all over his half naked body. A mallet made of black iron shining with the reflect of the flames on it?s surface.

" But Barakiel!! This idiot is the one who started!! "she whined like a little girl although her attitude was a little less aggressive." You don?t want to awaken him right now, do you? "hearing this she just swallowed. It wouldn?t be good if _he_ wakes up all irritated, things would get a little messy if that happened and her shouts could actually reach _his_ powerful ears.

"why..."a little whisper came from his mouth.

"Huh?"

"WHY DID YOU DO THIS??!! WHAT DID WE EVER DO TO YOU??!! ANSWER ME!! "he snapped however his anger didn?t seem to affect any of the three. Not resisting anymore, his body surrendered to the fatigue and his wounds. He fell unconscious.

" You did nothing, and that is why you all can?t be here"That was Barakiel?s answer. "We?re going back, just don?t spill that we killed a few of them or he will get mad. "both pirates nodded and obeyed as the three of them jumped to the sea, a few moments later they were already inside a huge ship, next to it other two smaller ones and all of them with red sails which at the same time had a symbol consisting in the skull of a tiger covered in flames. The Jolly Roger of the Fire Fang Pirates. The three pirates walked through a hall until they reached the last room. They opened the door.

*yawn*

"Hoo, so you?re already awake? "the huge man asked while entering the room."Yo, captain!! We?re back "now the blonde greeted while leaving her shotgun leaning against the wall."We bak! "this time the fishman announced his arrival as all of them sat on some chairs surrounding a sofa. A figure clearly lying on it.

" So how was it? I heard they were quite famous in Paradise "the voice of a man asked but by its tone, he didn?t have much interest in the answer."They were too easy, not even worthy of joining forces with us. "Barakiel stated with his hands crossed before his chest." That?s fine. The New World doesn?t need weaklings roaming its seas. "was the answer of the guy hiding in the shadows a flame suddenly illuminated the room more than what it already was letting see a red spiky hair, jeans and a white T-shirt. Golden eyes shining like those of a predator awaiting the moment to catch it?s prey.

" Am I wrong? "

" Even if you are we will keep following you, Ral. "

A grin  appeared in the face of the red-haired  D., it was time to start moving.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 17, 2012)

Mari D. Angel
_Love_​ 
 [Onto greener pastures]
​ 
*"Dearie, might I have a word with you?"* Theo asks Mari. The young former pirate cracks her shoulder back into place, having deliberatly twisted it out of it's socket, escaping the clutches of an enormous sloth.

"Damn it! How does a sloth become that fast? I was almost at the five hundred and five meter mark when he grabbed me. I didn't even sense him. How did I not sense him?" With another crack, she calms herself and smiles at her father. "I am sorry, I remember what you said. I need to feel curiosity and other types of emotions as well as not every enemy will have a feeling bloodlust, fear and anger.. So what did you want to talk about?"

*"The powers of this world are stirring. The yonkou have had a lust for blood since I left, and the other side doesn't stand idly by either. And with the apparance of the new group of organized freedom fighters, the "Revolutionaries", I fear something will break, and it is dangerously close."* Theo sighs, looking out to the sea. *"You have done good these past three years, but I fear this is the end of the road."*

"Dad.." Mari starts, but is interrupted by Theo raising his hand.

*"Leave now. You have your path to follow, and I have mine."* he vanishes in a flash, leaving his daugther alone. Appearing in the waters outside the Green Mount, he looks back one last time, thinking about how his little girl has become such a fearsome woman.

Mari on the other hand, stands on land with a sweatdrop, raised eyebrows, looking towards the horizon. "The powers in this world are stirring? Seriously, dad? What a seriously overly overdramatic man.."

With one last, long look at the mountain she spent the last three years training on, her skin lighted up, sprouting white fur. Her nose area grew into a muzzle, ears rearranged to the top of her head, and a long fluffy tail flew out of her bum. Her hair was the last to grow, before she hunched her back, allowing a pair of glorious white wings to fold out in a display of light and shadow.

"Can't really say I am any different." she smirked, allowing her angelic apendaged to lift her into the sky, towards new adventures.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 17, 2012)

*Larz*

*Flash back Part 2*

One of the marines, Jerry? Is tying the boat to the pier as the rest of the squad steps off the boat.

"I'll head into to town, I need four of you to stay with the ship. The rest come with me."

*"Sir!"* The marines saluted him and followed his orders.

'It took us a few days to get here, and by the looks of it.' Larz looks at his men and especially the one who objected against the new diet.[/COLOR] [COLOR="YellowGreen]'They look tired, sick, and very unhappy. They aren't used to my diet and just might hate it.'[/COLOR]

[COLOR="Blue"]"Sir the town is ahead." [/COLOR]

"Alright, all of you go on ahead. See if you can find someone who can point us in the right direction." They all begin to leave. "Except you, Ensign Herald."

The marines looked back, then turned around, and did as they were ordered. Herald walked up to Larz hesitantly.

"Sir?"

"I wanted to ask, how all of you are doing, yall don't look to... fresh."

A child like uneasiness flashes across his face, "its the food sir, we all... have the runs. It isn't good for us to have that and a limited amount of drinking water, sir."

Larz nodded, "maybe I should ease up on yall about the food..."

Larz gestured to follow him and walked into town. The silence permeated throughout the buildings into the streets. 

"Sir, its become a ghost town."

"It should have at least our people here, where are they?"

Larz closed his eyes and began to inhale deeply, he began to pick up the scent of people coming from the east.

"Follow me."

Larz and Herald ran together and at the edge of the town the entire population was there. His marines were knelled down upon a stage where a man stood solitary.



*Wiley*

"We were attacked, boarded, beaten, and then taken. I can't remember anything else right now." 

The man in front of her looked unsatisfied but stood up after a nod and left the room. He entered the room behind the one way mirror. _"I still think we should put sea stone cuffs on her."_

"No, she is a marine. She was just turned and really has no skill at all with her new powers." He grabbed a folder off the desk, "I'll finish the rest of the paper work, let my daughter get some air."

_"Ugh, umm? Yes, sir."_

The father walked out and the marine opened the door to where Wiley was being interrogated, _"We are letting you free, but you must report anything important back to us. Do you understand?"_

Wiley looked up and nodded.

...

Wiley took in a deep breath of fresh sea air, it was a couple of days ago when she was trapped in that stuffy room. 

"My new orders are to travel to closest naval island to get my things and get my new orders." 

The memory of a her captain gripping his spear keeps coming into mind.

"Mam, I believe the best way to remember something is to not force it, but to make seem as though it was something important."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 18, 2012)

UC 

Punk Hazard

Team Kai ventures into the shadow realm

There wasn't any security at the docks, and so the job of securing them and the ships docked presently was a simply task for the pirate forces that accompanied this team into the night half of the island. They would hang back here, venturing deeper into the thunderstruck shadow realm would be too dangerous. The heavy rain and winds was one thing to deal with but not far from the docks lightning bolts were already raining down with an alarming frequency. 

It was because of that danger that Kai was here on this side, while Livio and his team was over at the side with the clear sunny sky. The Weatherman would naturally divert the lightning away from himself and those in his immediate vicinity, this should allow them to make it inside the underground structure safely. 

Surprisingly, considering this was a Kai plan, it all worked out and within minutes they were inside the entrance area of what seemed to be an abandoned facility.It showed all the signs of an hasty evacuation, the reception desk toted a half full cup of coffee and seeing as it was well under it's way to becoming a fossil it showed that that what ever drove the occupants out, it had happened some time ago.

The team ventured deeper into the facility,the eerie silence broken every now and then by Kai making ghost noises. Which didn't seem to stop being amusing to him, because just kept doing it. Lulled into a false sense of security by the lack of any signs of life and with Kai riding their last nerve, the team paid no attention to the clicks that was suddenly heard as they passed through a large empty chamber. 

BZZZT!​
The sounds of arcing electricity wasn't seen as a threat either, instead they were all ready to throw something at Kai's head but when he looked clueless, well he always had something of a clueless expression on his face, but the fact that he wasn't doing anything meant that he couldn't be blamed for this.

Across the chamber lightning arcs rained down from protrusion on the ceiling. Some ducking and weaving was in order, which resulted in people being diverted in directions. Except Kai, who's DF and the thousands of time he has shocked himself in the past has given him an immunity. "Is this it, I was expecting like a some serious serious defenses and traps to be in our way but I could just stroll through this shit without breaking a sweat." And he did exactly that, he shot a few glances around to see where the others were but couldn't see anyone with all the bright flashes obscuring his vision.

"Oi Xanxus, you'll have to better than that!."

"Hmmm." The mention of Xanxus had caught him off guard. Mania wondered how it could be that this guy knew of Xanxus and where to find him, seemed like he would have to enquire the Shichibukai about it but in the meantime, apparently this kid was a DF user with an ability that neutralized the arc gates he was using to split up the group of guinea pigs. 

He was contemplating what defense to initiate, his eyes roaming the dozens of control panels but it never got that far. The blinded pirate captain stumbled, tripped and then fell down a trash chute. "Hmmm, where does that lead to?" This got a bit more complicated now, the DF user wasn't showing up on any of the screens, he'd have to consult one of the maps to figure out where that chute led to.

Minutes Later

With Darius​
He heard footsteps, they were coming towards him and it sounded like this person was running. Prepared for a fight, he wasn't prepared to see Kai rounding the corner at full sprint with a look of disgust and fear on his face.

"Run!"

He ran straight past Darius, who needed a few seconds to process it all before he spun on his heel and started running as well. When he caught up with Kai, he asked. "Why are we running?"

Kai pointed back, when Darius shot a look over his shoulder he saw a handful of creepy monster looking things running, crawling and slithering after them. It was hard to say what they were exactly, they seemed to be made out of randomly assorted animals parts ranging from bull horns, snakes skin, slug slime and these were the less disgusting materials used, held together by tape, gum, spare parts left from Ikea furniture.

"Again, why are we running?" They looked disgusting, but not that tough.

"I ain't touching them, how am I supposed to kick there ass like that?" He continued with. "It was either getting that monster jizz they are coated in, all over me or to hightail it out of there." Obviously he went with the latter, though Darius wondered if they were really coated in monster jizz.

"Give me your sword." Kai had his trusty saber with it, he may not have been a master swordsman but it got him out of a few jams during his travels. Darius though was a master swordsman. Though not his preferred type of sword, when the sword was tossed at him mid sprint, he spun around raced into the opposite direction. He suddenly accelerated, zig zagging past the horde with incredible speeds before coming to a stop several feet behind them. It took a couple of seconds but in rapid succession large gashes appeared one them, one by one, and they started to scream out in pain and fell down. 

"Here." He tossed the sword back at Kai a few moments later, as he had made it back again, but Kai dodged it like his life depended on it and the sword clattered on the ground. 

"Oi wash it first, I don't want monster jizz all on me."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 18, 2012)

*Larz*

*Flash back part 3*

"Hit the wall."

Larz lays back against the wall with Herald, and peeks over at the stage.

"It seems as though there is someone fighting me. That would explain this group of marines." This man briskly walked over to one of them and knelled down and lifted his head to meet their eyes. "Tell me, where is your leader? None of you look experienced enough to be the leader of the squad, not to mention all of you are out of energy, and hah so weak."

A sharp stab hit Larz in the stomach, _'its my fault that they were captured.'_

Herald peeked over at Larz after those words and saw his reaction and looked back at the stage.

"Well, I have two snakes to find." He drops the marines face and stood back up and raised his hand up. "Find the leader, and bring him back to me."

*"Yes captain!"*

Two men and a woman run towards the town.

*End Flash back*

His imagery of the past was ended with cannon fire.

"We are being fired upon!"

Larz jolted his head to the side and saw a familer flag above the ship.

"Garrius."

"I'm glad you remember my name captain."

Larz spun around to meet his old enemy.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 18, 2012)

*UC*

*Punk Hazard*

*Robots in disguise~*​

Darius looked down at the sweat, expression tense, a bead of sweat soon forming. Well, there goes that. Kneeling down to the blade, hoping it wasn't covered in what Kai stated, the swordsman glanced over to Kai with a quizzically arched 'brow. "...I didn't think you'd be coming."

A hand on the back of his neck, Darius pondered how they would get out. Getting lost wouldn't be fun... and who knew how many traps were arranged? 

"We need to get back above..." The underground area was like a maze, and the chute in particular cut off in the hall where a hidden laboratory resided. 

Darius was prepared to escape with Kai when an enormous shadow was cast over them. Darius glanced over at the same time Kai did, before the muscular pirate pointed accusingly, "Xanxus!"

As they prepared themselves to engage him, a laser was fired from behind, which was deflected by Darius before Kai blasted Scarlett off of his feet.

"...Tch, an ambush." Darius realized. He slid into a stance, his eyes narrowing as he prepared for an all out rumble. 

"Hmmm. Okay, what's-his-face. You handle the small fry, I'll go for Xanxus." 

"What's-his-face?! You mean you came here without even knowing my name!?" Darius incredulously blurted, only to jerk back as Kai went blasting ahead, the weather man soaring by with a mighty current of wind in his wake.

Hyde stomped off with alarming speed, the corridor shaking as he pursued Kai. His big head was tilted backwards, thudding against the ceiling repeatedly. Meanwhile Jessica, Gorira, and Dasher appeared. The underlings lay poised to fight, and Darius scowled, flicking the gooey substance on the blade at them. Jessica's mind sent Darius flying sideways towards the wall as she haughtily said, "It would seem you're outmatched, Mr. Hawk."

Grimacing as his shoulder collided with a wall, Darius twisted the sword with his fingertips in time to deflect a laser speeding towards his head. "Damn it! You annoying little bitch, I'm going to gut you once I get out of this..." Darius muttered as he went flying to the opposite side of the wall, smashing hard against it.

Gorira charged forward, after Dasher lunged into a kick that knocked off of Darius' face, spiraling backwards in time for Gorira to land a heavy blow with his massive fist.

Scarlett shouted, "Move, fools! Give me an open shot! This fool is going to suffer for the humiliation I experienced on that day!" 

"..." _I need to get the hell out of here..._ Darius realized as he surveyed the area. Twitching, the muscle in his sword wielding arm expanded, and three narrow flicks of his wrist brought forth weak blades of compressed air.. but it was enough to make Jessica lunge to safety.

"Unnamed Sword Style... _Ryuu No Tsu Me_!" An opening obtained, knowing better than to mess it up by battling the group for an extended period of time, he twisted once and unleashed a mighty slash that resulted in a strong swirling current of wind that caught up the group and damaged the walls, cutting at it.

While they were distracted he made a dash for it, racing down the hall in an attempt to discover the route Kai took. 

"Dasher, after him!" Jessica screamed, only to realize the unconscious speedster was down and out. "ARGH, GO! GO GET HIM! WE CAN'T MESS UP THE MASTER'S REVENGE!"

"Hah... how easy... you came to me all on your own..." Xanxus said in a smug manner. "You'll be my servant once more... You, Kaiser D. Winter, will be my new Hyde! Finally, I'll be able to conquer the New World... I can't believe you were foolish enough to come on your own! Do you have any last words?!"

"Hmmm..." Darius paused, glancing upward. High above them was one of the special laboratories, but to reach it he'd need to enter the trash room. Oh, and the ability to fly would be helpful. Shaking it off, he knew he needed to reach Kai, and so continued onward.

The sound of additional arrivals could be heard as Darius kept forward, arriving at the three way battle ground of Kai, Xanxus, and Hyde. Behind Darius, the Shichibukai's underlings catching up left the swordsman spinning to face them, a hand on the hilt of his sword.



*Meanwhile, late arrival, Division Commander*

"It's him.." said one of the giant grunts, off near the shore of the island. Their clothing was tattered, their mountainous meaty experimented upon bodies on full display. One had an odd glow while the other was dim. They were staring and in the distance at the approaching ship. Things were about to get heated up, and the goons, stationed outside of the actual base.. couldn't understand quite _why._

"Hey, Day... what do you think is going on...?"

"I don't know, Night..." 

The lumbering titans stepped aside, their lightly glowing bodies making room for the arrival of one of Khan's Division Commanders. The clumsily bowed to one of the Yonkou's highest ranking men in a submissive manner. Both wondered about the reasoning behind his arrival, but said nothing. 

"What are your orders..?" The one with the brighter shine asked, his massive head tilting.

"Oi, you dropped down too..." Darius said with a light smirk. "The gangs all here... almost." This worried him. Where were the other members? 

"...I guess we'll just have to massacre his entire crew," Scarlett boldly stated, interrupting the reunion.

"I'll take the girl," Jessica said with a slow sashaying approach towards Ten.

Gorira, Dasher, and Robert Coal took fighting positions, ready to back their captain.

"...Here we go, then." Darius said, and after exhaling, he dashed ahead to finish his long awaited match with Scarlett Red. Laser blades extending, the two clashed in a violent close range battle, the humming beams narrowly cutting Darius each time. 

"I've increased the power, I'll chop that little blade clean in half!" Scarlett crowed with barely restrained glee. Shutting his eyes, Darius opened them, an intense look suddenly in those ruby reds as began dodging the beams. 

When two of the beam swords extended in length, Darius flipped backwards to avoid them, only to land and see countless beams extend from Scarlett's body. Legs, arms, back, chest.. his weapons were everywhere. "Oh, I'm sorry. Is this a little unfair?" Scarlett happily taunted him with a sly smile forming.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2012)

*The New World/Wano Country...*
For such a reputedly isolationist country, Wano had a bustling harbor. Helen spied the ships from her perch beside the railing. They were mostly merchants and traders, she noticed. Not a Marine or even pirate ship in sight. Not surprising considering the islands warlike stance concerning foreign intervention. She was immediately struck by how rustic and old fashioned everything seemed. The locals wore formal robes and kimonos. What few women there were, walked with their faces downcast, their mannerisms prim and proper. 

"Welcome to Wano!" J2 declared cheerfully as she guided the ship into the docks. She directed Helen's attention towards a sign... 

*All Gaijin must register with the Office of Foreign Ministry before being allowed entry. Trespassers will face the justice of the Shogun..* 

"Real friendly," Helen muttered, as she hefted the giant anchor into the water. 

"Wano has a very complicated history with the World Government," responded Neville as he appeared from below deck. 

Helen glanced at him dubiously. "Let me guess, you and your Cipher Pol buddies try and overthrow this place?"  She wouldn't put it past the old man. 

"Several times actually. The World Government has ever had its eyes on this country, most specifically the samurai and the dragons which dwell here."  Neville looked Helen up and down. "A fair bit of warning before you embark on your quest my lady. The women of this island are very modest and understated by nature. I would advice you to follow suit if you wish not to cause any trouble."  

Helen snorted with laughter. "What? Are you saying I'm not modest?" She wore jeans and knee high boots. A mini leather jacket over a simple t-shirt with the words Roseo Shipbuilding Corp. emblazoned across her chest. J2 had graciously allowed Helen access to her clothes. Slung behind Helen's shoulder was the massive broadsword, _Heartsbane_. 

Neville shook his head. "It is not so much how you dress, but how you behave. The women of Wano attend only to matters of the home and hearth. They are raised to be dutiful daughters and wives." He nodded at Helen's blade. "And they never, ever take up the sword." 

"Well then I guess it's time this place had a women's revolution."  She thanked J2 for the ride. The clone grabbed up Helen in a rib crushing bear hug. "Good luck kid. And remember, you owe Jessie until you beat old man Knoxx." 

Helen nodded. "I'll remember it." She brushed past Neville without a word. The old agent stood by the railing with an impassive expression as Helen marched across the gangplank. Helen paused mid step and glanced at him over her shoulder. "I'd say thanks for saving my life but I wouldn't really mean it. The truth is I still hate you. I just don't want to lop your head off anymore is all. Your debt to me is paid old man. I hope we never see each other again." She gave the agent a curt nod and strode away to meet her fortune. Neville followed her progress until she was gone. He felt a tap on his shoulder and turned to face a very annoyed looking J2. 

"Off my ship you old snake in the grass!" 
_
Sometime later/Somewhere in the New World..._
Neville stared off into the horizon, drinking a cup of tea. He could sense the hooded figure approaching him, ghostly quiet, but pretended not to notice. His silent visitor paused about twelve paces behind him. The perfect distance for a killing stroke. "Are you here to kill me?" Neville asked calmly.

"You're still breathing aren't you?" replied the figure, removing his hood.  

The boy was barely out of his teens, standing tall and trim. His hair was a short and spiky mass of golden blond hair, his eyes bright green. He held a curved silver gunblade by his side.  Neville was struck in that moment by how much the boy resembled his late father, and his sister.  

"Did you tell her?" the golden haired boy asked. 

"Tell her what exactly? That the brother she believed was dead still walks this world? I think not." 

"Good. A family reunion is so much better when it's a surprise."


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 19, 2012)

*Punk Hazard*

Ten had gone with Kai's group. This island had an ominous sort of feeling about it, but also something about the place felt familiar to the android. As the group entered a large office area, Ten noticed scattered papers on the floor, along with half-finished coffee and moldy remains of what could be assumed to have once been food. 

The place was dark and cold, with very few, if any lights to illuminate the massive facility. It reminded her a bit of the inside of Volk's facility she had seen from time to time. However, that place was very loud and almost always occupied by countless soldiers and technicians alike. As for this place, Ten could only barely make out a few haki signals coming from somewhere within the island. 

"This place was a research facility. The World Government probably evacuated it in a hurry for any number of reasons." Ten was hypothesizing based on the architecture and signs of hasty abandonment. Although most of the team could probably already assume this.

"There's something about this place though. I think I should look around fo-" A sudden strike of lightning shot down in front of the group, sending them jumping in all directions to avoid the other strikes that followed. During the commotion Ten lost sight of Kai, who seemingly vanished in the barrage of light. 

As she leaped out of the way of another strike, she suddenly felt the floor below her give way and she fell down a large chute. Before she could register what exactly was going on, she was slammed down onto the hard metal floor at the bottom of the hole. She quickly pulled herself up, trying to discern Kai's haki signal from the others she felt. She wouldn't have time to wander around in this hole if Kai had gotten himself in danger again. 

Kai's signal, thankfully, seemed to be coming from just up ahead. The chute dropped her off in some sort of sewer system. At least, it looked like one. She walked further down the tunnel for a minute or two, when she suddenly heard some commotion from up ahead. The sound of a scream, reverberated through the tunnel, followed by loud footsteps, and finally the sound of metal cutting through something. 

Ten flew over to where she determined the sound had come from, only to find Kai and Darius standing among a collection of dead creatures. A bizarre sight to behold, Ten took a moment to take this all in, then turned to Kai and Darius. "What exactly happened here?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 20, 2012)

UC

Punk Hazard

Kai VS Xanxus & Hyde

"Hah... how easy... you came to me all on your own..." Xanxus said in a smug manner. "You'll be my servant once more... You, Kaiser D. Winter, will be my new Hyde! Finally, I'll be able to conquer the New World... I can't believe you were foolish enough to come on your own! Do you have any last words?!"

The long awaited conclusion to a feud that started all the way back in Paradise, Xanxus had enslaved Kai and tried to make him attack his number one fan (Adora) and he also abducted that one dude with the sword, Dapper? It was something with a D.

For Xanxus it was largely an ego thing, the kid had seemed to be the most promising mindslave since Hyde but not only did he somehow slip from his grasp but he also ran away like a little girl when Xanxus got serious. (Xanxus' recollection of the situation may differ from transpired events) The worst of it all, at the time he was just getting back on his feet and with a prospect like that under his control he could've finally ventured back into the New World as a proud man, instead of being resorted to being a hired gun for an underling of the very same man that ruined his venture into the New World. 

It appeared to have all the ingredients needed to make an epic fight, the only real thing preventing that was one simple problem. At the time of the first bout, Kai had already been not much further than a punch away from felling the Shichibukai and the real threat that was Hyde should've been feasible as well.  At the time the intervention of Sam prevented that, but all the while Kai had fought opponents such as Sam, Mary and Ser.

Xanxus on the other hand, hadn't done much other parasite of the giant Hyde's strength and the powers of his other crew mates. This particular tale of brawn VS brain would be a brief and anticlimactic one. Kai's Windstep propelled him past the giant, and before he or observing Mastermind pirates could do anything to protect their captain, Kai had strongarmed him against a wall and wanted to take a swing at the oversized head with that undersized face.

"Gurgle!"

"Eh?" Kai wasn't the only one stunned, Xanxus had been slammed into the wall with some force due to the momentum Kai had but still it was something of a shock to see this clearly weak and fragile individual that somehow ended up as a Shichibukai, passed out and foaming out of his mouth.

Kai just dropped him and capitalized of the shock by landing a solid blow to the stunned Hyde, who stumbled but was still ready to give a good fight. When the situation sank in, Gorira, Dasher and Robert jumped into the brawl.

Meanwhile

Mania had been watching the developments on his screens, when he saw his orders being defied he decided to take a more hands on approach. Instead of testing out some more new prototypes, he might as well just add a whole bunch of new test subjects to his collection. The Shichibukai had proven himself to be useless and insubordinate, but the unique skill set him and his crew had a lot of potential he might just tap by incorporating his work in them.   

And so the professor set out towards the scene, becoming the second of two titans of the Sabertooth pirates to converge towards that location.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician, Part Four_

---

With hands in pockets, Edo soon returned to the main-room, making sure to properly emulate Jiha's shifty and fidgety posture; which wasn't too difficult, since the padding he was wearing was slightly uncomfortable. Heightening his voice, and making it sound jumpy to copy Jiha, Edo greeted them: "H-hi, I'm b-back. Has the thief appeared yet?" He asked Jeevus nervously, who shook his head and bellowed out in laughter. 

"No. It appears the Magician either got cold feet, or was captured." He said smugly. "Either way, today is my victory. That low-class thief is nothing before me."

"_I wouldn't be so sure about that . . . _" Edo smiled. "Of course; that's very reassuring." He said, feigning a sigh of relief as he said it, and reaching into the depths of his pocket for a small remote. When he infiltrated the museum, Edo took the courtesy of heading to the security control room and hijacked the alarm of the toiletry and refreshment area of the building, and making it so he could activate the alarm there at the press of a button. Inside his pocket, Edo fidgeted with the remote, twisting it around so he could find the actual button, before pressing it.

*Ring! Ring!

*Immediately, as he had planned, a large explosion of siren calling boomed across the room, and the guards who patrolled the room immediately rushed off, storming in that direction in a thunder of footsteps. Edo looked at Jeevus nervously. "S-shouldn't we get going?"

"Nonsense," Jeevus scoffed. "My guards can take him."

An awkward silence followed, before the squad which left returned, carrying the body of Jiha . . . who wore a latex mask bearing the face of Jeevus. One of them pointed at Jeevus in the room, who stood beside Edo, before announcing: "There he is! It's the thief! Get him!" Following the order, the guards charged at him, armed with tasers and batons, and the room soon erupted in a fight, with Edo in the middle of it, wrestling Jeevus down with one arm and reaching into his coat pocket with the other in search of the key to the display. "_There!_" Edo retrieved the key and slid out of the cluster quickly and silently, moving onto the display and unlocking the glass case. Inside was a head statue . . . adorned with all sorts of jewels. A crown of glowing rubies, earrings of sapphires, a necklace which hung across the stone neck with emeralds, but those weren't what he was looking for. What he was looking for lay within the eyes: the *Left and Right Eye of the King*. A famous diamond originally crafted for the King of the land, who used it as an amulet. Upon his death, a statue was erected in his glory, and the diamond was split in two, used to represent his eyes. These were . . . one of the big jewels he was looking for. "*Gotcha.*" 

"Wait, look!" Edo heard a voice behind him. "_Dammit._"

"Jiha is trying to steal the jewels!"

"But if Jiha is trying to seal the jewels . . . " One guard frowned through his visor and looked down at Jeevus, who lay there unconscious. "Who is this guy?" He pulled at the man's face, expecting it to rip off like a latex mask, but instead the weathered skin stayed where it was, albeit in a droopy manner. Looking up to the other guards, and then to Edo, he shouted: "We've been had! This is the real Sir Jeevus!"

The others turned their attention to the still disguised Edo, who simply chuckled, and jumped up onto the ledge of the second floor in the room, before throwing off his disguise. "Indeed." Edo said smugly, reaching inside his pockets and putting the jewels away. "I'm afraid it's my win, Jeevus-san." He declared, and produced a box of matches, a dial and a small bottle of alcohol. The guards took out their batons at this, but Edo paid them no attention. Popping off the cork with his thumb, he gulped it down, set fire to the match and brought the match to his mouth, blowing. A stream of fire quickly shot out, and flew towards the ceiling . . . before hitting the fire alarm and water sprays. He then chucked the dial into the air, which paused mid-throw for a moment, before exploding in a wave of heat, making a shroud of mist cover the room.

"GET HIM!" One of the guards roared, but it was too late, as the thief had already retreated away into the fog.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician, Part Five_

---

Making his way to the rooftop, Edo expanded his wings once more and set off flying back to the woodland area; the museum was, unfortunately, relocated in a slightly inconvenient place. The owner wanted his museum to be surrounded by 'nature', and thought it would give it a unique appeal, and so paid for it to be surrounded by woodland . . . before getting back to the urban area of the great city. A little over the top, Edo thought, but then, he wasn't a successful millionaire, so he supposed he wasn't in any position to judge. 

"You shouldn't have returned." A familiar and deep voice rang inside his head. "*You should have stayed dead.*"

"_It's him . . . _" Edo grimaced as he flew through the air. He was hoping he wouldn't have encountered him so early, but there wasn't anything he could do about it _now_. Thankfully, he had made contingencies in case he came to his return, and took his hands off the bars of the glider, placing them inside his pockets. A moment later, a bright flash of sharp crimson erupted in front of Edo's eyes, and the glider crumpled, sending him crashing down into the earth. "_Need . . . to . . . stay awake._" Edo grinded his teeth and splayed his hand, releasing the contents of what he had in his pocket. A gust of wind blew from a dial, and blasted him to the right, so that he fell, instead of directly landing on the ground, through several trees. 

A white suited body dropped and lay there, and a dark figure came out, a grin plastered onto his face as his black trench coat billowed in the cold misty wind. "I will not allow you to live a third time, Magician Under the Moonlight. To do so would stain my reputation, which is something I absolutely cannot allow to happen." A glint of steel flashed out of his sleeve, reflecting the pale moonlight. "I do not assassinate like this usually, but I'll have to make an exception for you. After all, you've escaped me two times now, and this time you're completely paralyzed by my technique." He trudged towards the body and his masked face contorted into confusion upon seeing it in detail.

The body didn't have a face: it was covered with white paint with the words 'idiot' written across it. 

The sound of Edo's laughter rang from behind, and when the assassin turned to greet the voice, three bodies of Edo Phoenix stood on tree branches, impassive. "Why won't you *DIE*?!" The assassin roared and chucked three throwing knives at the bodies, impaling them in the neck with pin-point accuracy and sending them tumbling off the trees and onto the ground lifelessly. "Dummies?!" The assassin exclaimed and looked around frantically.

"Right here." Edo said. The body below the assassin reached out an arm and grabbed it's face . . . removing a pure white mask and revealing the grinning face of Edo Phoenix underneath. Shooting up to greet his predator, he coated his fist with Haki and punched him square in the face, sending him flying back - though he managed to land on his feet. When the assassin recovered his bearings and looked back up, Edo's gun was trained onto his chest. "*Don't move.*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 20, 2012)

*UC*

*Punk Hazard*

*Robotic Masterminds*​
Darius suddenly realized that something was off. Something was completely wrong. Scarlett's beam swords intensified, the glow brightly lighting the hall while Darius lunged forward. The swordsman spiraled in midair and a combination of slashes left slicing air waves chopping through the gathered group of Mastermind pirates. They either violently struck walls or skidded along the floor into noisy tumbles. After landing on the damaged floor Darius sheathed Kai's blade with a soft "shinkt" sounding.

"...So this was their fate," Darius calmly stated, his hooded gaze focused upon the injured crew. They were nothing but cyborgs now.. sparks and smoke coming from the sections of their sacrificed bodies. Some were merely altered... like Dasher's legs.. while others had been completely replaced.. like Robert Coal, who was now so robotic it was difficult to tell if he'd ever been a human being at all.

Jessica, who was facing Ten, knew when she was overwhelmed. "...Er, uh..." The voluptuous woman threw her back against the floor with an audible smack, faking unconsciousness. 

_...To sacrifice their bodies for power... I still can't believe people would go this far for power._ He thought with a grim expression. Facing Ten, Darius said, "Destroying this base." He then glanced in Kai's direction as he said, "If you'll help me bring this place crashing down."

He had no idea who was coming towards this place.. the Division Commander, or Mania. At the core of things he knew that a confrontation was inevitable, that much was obvious. Darius crossed his arms, trying to think. "...Er, I guess.. first we need to go up... and then from there... blow something big enough up to destroy the place. That or kill everybody... _then_ blow everything up."

The clueless expression on his face left when he said, "Shit, I don't know. Let's just go until I find my swords or somebody to cut."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 21, 2012)

*Larz*

_*Flash back part 3*_

Larz spun his head to his subordinate. 

"Hide in the building, they are looking for me."

Herald hesitated for a moment and nodded, turned and entered through the door. Larz took in a deep breath and walked out.

"No need! I'm right here!"

Garrius tapped his spear on the ground with pleasure.

"Well, well, well. Here is our snake."

The henchmen focused their attention and then surround Larz.

"Bring him to me."

They all brought out swords and motioned for him to walk to their captain. As that was happening Herald watched through a window.

"Hey."

Herald spun around, surprised.

"Are you the people who came to save us?"

Herald saw a very small girl, who wasn't looking at him, she wasn't looking at anything in fact.

"He made them not, them."

"Your the one who called us?"

*End Flash back*


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 22, 2012)

*Punk Hazard *

Ten was perplexed by the woman's sudden forfeit, but she was no longer a threat. She eyed the numerous mechanical attachments on the bodies of the pirates. "This is oddly familiar. The previous chief scientist supposedly perfected the art of mechanical modifications. But those were only meant for people who had lost limbs and could not survive without them. These people had the procedures done purely for physical enhancements." Ten monologued to herself, loud enough for Darius to hear though. 

She turned around. "Several powerful entities coming from the other side of the island. There's also a feint one somewhere off the coast I can't get a good reading on." Ten turned back to Darius. "I'll help you in finding your swords, and will provide assistance if we find any more hostiles along the way."

*The shore of Punk Hazard / Dark Side*

A figure slowly rose up from the water. Darick walked up the shore of the massive island, looking down at his New World Pose. He eyed the massive sign on one of the gates to the facility. "Punk Hazard. Wonder what you're doing here..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 22, 2012)

*Larz*

Garrius' henchmen sprang upon the deck and began fighting the other marines in the squad after he had made his introduction. A loud crash was heard as Herald entered the fray, smashing the deck sending planks at the henchmen. 

"I'll have your back sir."

At that moment feathers sprang from the Garrius' back, which signaled Larz begin to transform making his arm grow a shell and his arm turn into a brown slimy limb. Garrius' feathers were a wall of eyes watching him reaching across the deck cutting him off from his crew.

"I know my hypnosis will have no effect on you, however... I've gotten better at fighting."

Garrius raised his spear above his head and then his feet turned black, elongated, and grew talons. Larz dashed toward his opponent and clashed shield to spear. Suddenly a whip of green smashed against him causing him to collect himself, but a swift kick sent him flying backwards.

"You have learned a few things..."

"Hah, this demonstration is nothing to what I've learned. Behold." With a flick of his tail, the color of his feathers disappeared and white was in its place. All the marines were entranced at its sudden shift and were all knocked off the boat from the henchmen. "Revenge is now mine." Garrius darted forward with his spear meeting Larz's shield but this time Garrius' wall of feathers came to life. Garrius' feathers molded together forming white spears to crash on Larz's shield sending him flying to the fence with a crunch.

"Ugh."

"Now, I will send to you to the depths." Garrius dashed at Larz, and all in one motion Garrius slid in a squatted position, spun, and connected a kick to Larz's chin sending him flying off the boat crashing into the north blue where he was patrolling. All his energy escaped him, the light from the surface was escaping his sight, and he could feel himself getting colder. The last he saw was a fish swimming at him as he went to sleep.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 22, 2012)

UC 

Punk Hazard

Kai, Darius and Ten VS Mastermind pirates

"Bringing this place down sounds good." In the short time he had been on the island, he had gotten a well enough look at what kind of monstrosities and experiments were performed on this island. Look at Xanxus for example, nobody could get that big of a head and that small of a face without some mutant growth hormones involved. 

The place was big though, Livio would probably need to cook something up to get something that could achieve their goal but seeing as they needed to meet up with him anyways that shouldn't be a problem. Ten warned of powerful entities approaching them though, considering the opposition that they would have to face on this hellhole couldn't be as weak as this bunch of pirates, those other guys had to be seriously strong to make up for those other losers. 

Taking care of them would need to go first. "How about you two go and look for his swords, I'll go up and try to contact Livio's group.....If we run into those 'powerful titties' we'll take care of them."

SNORT​
Apparently Xanxus had recovered somewhat, or had been playing possum the whole time but he broke his silence now to mock Kai's statement. "You fool!" He shouted. "You have no idea where you are or who you are dealing with, take care of them?...... You might be strong enough to suckerpunch me and my crew but these guys are on a whole other level." 

"Punk Hazard is territory of the most evil and bloodthirsty of all the four emperors that rule the New World, Alva D. "Iron Fist" Khan and of his Sabertooth pirates two members are currently present here." He took a moment to mockingly laugh at them some more. "You see how hopeless your situation is? Not only have you made an enemy of one of the most dangerous pirates in the most dangerous sea in the world by invading on his territory, but two of his most fearsome crewmen are right here and probably on their way to wipe you of the face of the earth." He ended the monologue with. "Even if you manage to evade them now, there is no place in all the seas you can hide from Khan and his Sabertooth pirates, I should no better than anyone." He trailed off on a particularly less happy and more depressed note, as he recollected his own experience with this Khan and his gang.

When Xanxus looked up, he was shocked to see a wide smiling Kai. "Well that's perfect!" Could you believe his luck? "I was on my way to claim my own territories to draw one of those geezers out so that I could kick his ass and take his title for my own, turns out that right on the first island I set foot on in the New World and I already arrived on the perfect place to do that." 

"Eh....You....You................." The fact Xanxus had trouble finding his words and the speed of the action made them realize it a bit late, actually Darius and Ten first realized something was up. One of the nearing power signatures had disappeared suddenly, only to reappear very nearby. 

"I believe you've done enough talking for now, I've got something to go over with you later but I intend to amuse myself with these colorful characters first." A big broad shouldered man in a lab coat stood not far from Xanxus, who's mouth was moving and was in a clearly panicked state but no sound came from his lips. The unknown man had some manifestation attached to his right shoulder, something not unlike a hologram, which was purple and shaped like a music note. 

"It appears you are quite confident and ambitious kid, you should make for a good test subject as you will never make it out here alive to challenge the captain.....Fufufuf, this much seems like overkill." He commented on the arrival of the second monster of the Sabertooth pirates. 

A white haired samurai had appeared behind the UC pirates, he carried two swords and there was little mystery whether or not he was enhanced through technology somehow. At first glance he appeared to be wearing some samurai like armor, but on closer inspection one could see these were bolted onto his skin. 

Hiryuu Hashimoto has arrived, Third Division Commander of the Sabertooth pirates.


Kai, Darius and Ten were now surrounded. On one side Hiryuu the Division Commander and on the other Mania the Chief scientist.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 23, 2012)

*UC*

*Punk Hazard*
*
There's no easy way out~ There's no short cut home~*​
Darius listened to Xanxus rambling with mild indifference. He even went so far as to pick his ear during parts of it. Until Khan was mentioned, of course. That's when the swordsman paid closer attention. Listening to Kai's response made him smirk. Well that was just perfect for him. This would piss off the world government into dropping their guard. He wondered when, through all of these trials, he'd have the opportunity to face Knoxx... or if Knoxx would've fallen to another by then. 

Blinking back to reality at the arrival of a new enemy, Darius felt his hand twitch. How in the hell..? "You..." The chances of escaping here was impossible due to this sole figure. Try as he might, there would be no fleeing. "You... Tch. That suits me fine. You should be buried right along with your laboratory!" Darius clenched his teeth, and sped straight towards his opponent thoughtlessly. Some things never changed.

In the center of his slash Hiryuu's blade deflected the cut Darius attempt, and blew him back with explosive force with the mere flick of a wrist. The wind shrieking all around him, Darius clenched his teeth. _He's strong..._ Flipping backwards, his boots landed on the ground and slid until Darius stabbed the ground, floor tiles splitting into rippling parallel arcs. 

Hair in his face after his jarring pause, Darius kept a clear mind as he muttered, "Hey... Ten. My swords have to be in this place somewhere. As much as I hate asking anyone for anything... I would like to ask you for a favor. Find them... and free as many of the experiments as you can in the process. They'll aid you."

"..." The armored White Knight of The Sabertooth parents gauged the reflexes of his crouched target. Not bad, for a welp from paradise. He knew nothing of the New World, however, and would make easy prey. It was almost boring to be called out for such an assignment. He was sure Mania could handle Kai alone. "I shall deal with the pests, then. I am sure Livio is also somewhere on the island. I'll handle him next. Well then..."

Hiryuu disappeared, reappearing with a vertical downward slash aimed at slicing Darius' head clean in two. The unorthodox backwards roll spared him, and Hiryuu's eyes narrowed a bit. A split second later a deep crevice appeared in the ground, having cut so deep into the bottom of the laboratory that water gushed into the hall, spraying the ceiling. "Persistent, then, are we...?"

"Hm. I've not faced a simple blade since breaking loose from this hell. I won't die that easily." Darius curtly replied while crouched at the taller man's feet. Lunging and slashing, he blinked when Hiryuu disappeared, resulting in Kai's blade chopping clean through the fiercely blasting sea water.

"Let's take this upstairs, shall we..?" Hiryuu whispered in Darius' ear, who stood in awe. 

Immense pain filled Darius as he flew through several ceilings suddenly. He was dazed, and unsure of how one of Hiryuu's slashes produced such an unfathomable amount of wind-force.  

The air blasting all around him as Darius sprouted from the roof of the laboratory, he ended up twisting in an uncontrollably slow rotation, and his upper back crashed hard against the roof before he crumpled down. It took all of his concentration to continue gripping the blade, his body now covered in countless cuts from the sharp wind.

Emerging next, Hiryuu descended as if hovering, all due to his precise wind control. "You seem to have potential, brat. Potential alone, however, amounts to nothing in the New World. How far do you think you can reach riding your Captain's coat tails? You know nothing of what separates amateurs from the Kings of the sea." 

"Haki.." Darius replied, solemnly, standing slowly. "Rely on someone else's power?" After releasing a throaty laugh, Darius replied, "Fuck you. I never once considered this life my own. I have my own agenda. However, I'll admit... since I've been with this crew... my goals have grown exponentially."

"Show me your resolve, then." 

Darius roared while Hiryuu spun, wind flooding towards him like an inescapable tidal wave. The swordsman twisted into a forceful slash the swept skyward, cutting at the center enough to take off a large amount of the blast.. but the wind still slammed into him with howling force, screaming into his ears as he was blown off of his feet.

Twisting in midair, Darius swirled off some of the brunt of the blast, but it sent him smacking the dust off of the roof and bouncing into a series of wild tumbles. Extending an aching leg, he thrust his foot out to collide with the edge of the roof and spare him a deathly plummet.

"..." Appearing in front of him, as lightning flashed, and thunder boomed mightily overhead, his empty gaze zeroed in on Darius while he performed a complex combination of intricate slashes, each one swift and done with beautifully sharp angles. 

Dodging chaotically, Darius deflected what he could, and was slashed by the rest. His red eyes snapped to and fro, attempting to memorize the patterns, until suddenly he began to clash with them more often. Soon sparks were flying, as the men danced around the roof, vibrating steel striking repeatedly.

"Oh? Not bad." Hiryuu congratulated him, before slashing swifter than Darius could react, cutting his chest wide open. He watched Darius buckle to a single knee and said, "That, though, is the difference betwee-" before he could finish a swift cut marked his cheek.. a path of blood following the thin scarlet red slit.

"Blood? _My_ blood...?" Hiryuu spoke quietly, as if dazed. He eyes looked unstable for a moment, as he stared at the hypnotic red glare that lingered in the minds of so many opponents Darius faced.

"..." Ripping his sleeves off, showing his now bloody well defined arms, Darius said, "So what do you know. After all of that talk people in the New World can bleed after all." 

"Fool!" Drawing his second blade, the Division Commander ceased any playful antics. Gusts as terrifyingly loud as the wailing wind on Punk Hazard cried out as he unleashed razor sharp tornadoes. He watched Darius get blown to and fro roughly, blood filling the sky as he watched with icy fury.

F-Fuck... I pissed him off, huh? Good... That'll teach you... asshole. Just endure it... and don't lose consciousness... wait for the right moment... Slices appeared all over his body, deeper ones, and he smirked.. now admiring Knoxx. He wondered if he'd have a wickedly chopped up body too? _Nah._

Topsy-turvy in the air, Darius twisted once and firmly gripped the hilt of Kai's sword while shouting out, Unnamed Sword Style... Ryuu no Fungeki!"

Eyes narrowing, quick on the uptake, Hiryuu said and countered with, "Hiryuu Shoten Ha!" His dual swords performed a rising draconic attack of his own, the stormy blasts clashing in the air in a manner that resembled dragons attempting to plow through each other.

Ryuu no Fungeki resembled a majestic blue wind dragon pushing through Hiryuu's onslaught, swirling suddenly to slip past Hiryuu's massive projectile and slam into Hiryuu's body, sending him skidding backwards as the attack 'exploded', sending a split apart breeze into countless directions.

"...You!!" Hiryuu spat while hitting the ground hard and tumbling once, before he looked down to his now bloody stomach.

"Huff..huff.." Darius panted as he landed heavily on the roof, body hunched over as he resisted the urge to hurl. Gravity pulled at his shoulders and head, milking at the desire for him to topple over head first, but Darius resisted. 

"I'm finished toying with you. Did you really think you stood a chance? I could've won this battle in the very beginning! Did you think you stood a chance against the Division Commander of a Yonkou?! Fool! You're going to die here!" Hiryuu mockingly shouted at him. Lifting his hands, an unseen grip suddenly clutched Darius, and the unusual force went on to snap the swordsman's arm.

"Ngh!" Darius grimaced in pain and threw his head back. Why was his body suddenly betraying him?!

Kai's sword fell, clanking onto the roof, while Darius dropped to his knees.

"You lose." Hiryuu calmly stated, and after yanking an arm back, a massive amount of blood shot out of his target's mouth, staining the roof. "Oh, goodness. You should close your mouth when you need to vomit." When he saw Darius close his eyes and start muttering, Hiryuu laughed. "Praying for a miracle..? No one is going to save you. Your Captain is probably dead by now."

While blood poured from his mouth, ears, nose, and eyes... Darius glared ahead, pale but unshaken. His now gravely voice said, "I'm not praying for me. It's for _you_. If I ever got out of this... the things I'm planning to do to you. It scares _me_."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2012)

*The New World/The Wreckers...*
Hawkins gazed intently into the high powered microscope, observing the complex cellular reactions of his experimental serum. Beside his desk was a plate of cold and uneaten food, last nights dinner. He scrawled notes at a feverish pace until finally lifting his gaze. He sighed and rubbed his bloodshot eyes. "Serum 82B. Failure," he muttered. 

His face was gaunt and unshaven, brown hair disheveled with just a touch of premature gray starting to appear. He was only thirty but these days often felt like a man twice that age. Ollie snapped up the uneaten food off the plate in a flash. The giant ostrich nuzzled Hawkins in the shoulder and warbled affectionately. Hawkins patted Ollie on the head. He turned about on his stool and narrowed his eyes at the string of equations scrawled on the nearby chalkboard. The answer was somewhere there. He just wasn't smart enough to see it. 

"I'm so close but something's missing..." he mumbled.     

Three years in the New World had brought him close enough to a cure. But close enough didn't cut it when it came to life and death. Only stop gap measures which slowed down his deterioration. No one ever said it would be easy ridding a body of a defective Devil Fruit. Hawkins rolled up his right shirt sleeve. He injected himself with a glowing purple serum. The relief was immediate but would only last a few hours. He took a second to wash his face and comb his hair before heading above deck. At least make himself look presentable in front of the others. Thankfully there was no room for pity or coddling in this crew. Jackie still expected him to pull his weight the same as everyone else. He was thankful to her for that much at least. 

Hawkins gazed at the magnificent port city from the railing. The distraction might do him some good. He still a coward at heart, but had learned to appreciate how good it felt to just punch someone in the face.


----------



## kluang (Dec 27, 2012)

*Orga*

2 and a half years has pass since the Impel Down incident and now Sendo has appointed him the leader of the Fishman division in the revolutionary army. He have learn much in these past years. His master have pass down one of the high rank technique in the Fishman Karate to him.

He's just arrive in Delrossa, a mysterious island in the New World. He needs to find his target, a professor with the knowledge of the Void Century.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 27, 2012)

UC

Punk Hazard

Kai VS Mania​
"It looks like Hiryuu will be playing around with the World Government experiment, I guess I'll have some fun with the foolish child."

"Alright so you one of the Yonkou's goons?"

"Actually I am the Chief Scientist of the Sabertooth pirates."

"Good, I bet if I kick your ass your boss would have to get off his ass and come here."

"Fufufufu, believe me kid you don't want to...."

"Lightning Trident!"

KRAKATHOOM!​
A multi-forked lightning bolt was sent out to the scientist, who frowned in response and then raised his right arm in an apparent foolish attempt to try and shield himself from the threat.

Considering the attack was greedily devoured by that arm, a loud suction noise heard as it happened. "As I expected, you are a lightning DF user of sorts, no wonder the arc gates had no effect on you." Mania was rubbing his chin as he eyed over Kai. "I thought that the scarred skies of Punk Hazard, with the lightning clouds that were born from that failed experiment, were an ideal powersource for me to work with but imagine what I could do with you if I attach you to a generat....."

He was rudely interrupted from his thinking out loud by Kai who raced towards him with his Soru like technique, and took a swing at him with an Haki enfused fist. "Thunderclap!"

Mania had been distracted, too much of a dreamer and too overconfident in his Devil Fruit that had given him an almost Logia like defense.  He managed to bring his arm up but the Haki prevented any use of his go to defense and sent him flying. 

"Alright so Color of tits works." Kai had a break through of his own, apparently lightning didn't work but this sure did. "Is it over already?" He had lost track of his target, and ended up getting distracted by the shocked and still mute Xanxus that was still lying on the floor. "And you were making such a big deal about these guys." Kai was getting a bit too cocky for his own good, his recent experiences had made him a lot stronger, as Xanxus had come to learn, but he wasn't dealing with Paradise punks anymore. "I hope that Yonkou geezer is tougher though, becoming a Yonkou wouldn't be rewarding otherwise."

"Fufufufufu........ It's been a while since someone drew blood from me." Mania had picked himself up, there was some minor bleeding but the intensity in his eyes and the manic smile showed that the fight had just begun. 

He spread out his hand in front of him, in the direction of Kai, and the symbol on his shoulder took the shape a rock. "Mass Expell: Earth!" Tons of sand, dirt and rock was hurled in the direction of Kai. It hailed from the crater on the center of the island, Mania had "stolen" it when he first arrived on the island and started his effort to make the island inhabitable again.

Even with his speed it was too much to dodge, and soon Kai, Xanxus and whoever else that had remained in the chamber and was unfortunate to be caught in the landslide were buried alive.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 29, 2012)

*Punk Hazard*

Ten gave a quick nod at Darius' order. She felt it would be wiser to stay with him, but Darius didn't seem the type to want any help when it came down to it. She proceeded hovering quickly down the tunnel, until she spotted a massive metal door at the end. Easily ripping the door from it's hinges, she found herself heading up a staircase, back to the main floor of the facility. 

The room she entered next resembled the inside of a clock. However, the machinery had become worn and rusted, with cobwebs covering it and rotting holes in the ceiling had allowed rain to cover the floor. 

The symbol of the World Government's science division was visible somewhere on each of the machines. There was no doubt anymore. This place had once belonged to the government, and one of the Yonkou had taken it for his own territory. Volk had only mentioned Khan twice, both times referring to him as a 'maniac'. Kai was even more foolish than he seemed if he truly believed he could defeat that man.

The 'urge' Ten had was stronger than ever now. There was something important in this base, she knew that the moment they stepped foot on it, but now she was certain. It was close too. Was it something Khan intended to use? Or perhaps it was something from before he arrived at the island. 

As she made her way through the next room, she caught the eye of a couple animals being held in nearby pens. They too seemed like they had been fused with other organic materials, but were otherwise fairly docile looking. She tore off the lock to each pen, allowing the creatures inside to run off, hopefully to safety. Still, there was no sign of Darius' swords, or any confiscated weapons for that matter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 29, 2012)

*Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief*
_Return of the Magician, Part Six_

---

"Fufufufu . . . " The dark man's deep voice rang through the forest. "Impressive, Kaitou Kid. Very impressive. But if you think your toy is enough to keep me here . . . " The orb on his mask shone a bright red. "*Think again!*" The Crimson Illusionist spread his arms out, and the orb exploded and bathed the area in blinding red, causing Edo to momentarily shield his eyes with a cape. "Dammit." He cursed under his breath. To think that _he _of all people would get caught off guard with a flashbang. 

By the time the light died away, Edo sensed that the Crimson Illusionist had already left the area with his Haki, but had left him a little leaving present. In the air, hovering above him, was a small wormhole, sucking in the image of his smirking opponent. "We will meet again, Magician Under the Moonlight . . .  " his voice droned as the last remnants of his image finished being sucked away, before fading into laughter. 

"I let him get away again." Edo sighed and took out his jewel. "Oh well, at least I still have this~" He grinned and held it under the moonlight eagerly, waiting for the image of the map to appear or something. Nothing happened. "So this isn't the one either, huh?" The thief commented, lowering his arm disappointed. 

"There he is!" A voice called out. It was the marine officer.

"Just on time, inspector." Edo smirked and tossed the jewel to him. "Here, take this back. This isn't the jewel I was looking for. " He finished, with a swipe of his cape using one arm, and a drop of a smoke bomb with the other, Edo disappeared.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 29, 2012)

*Punk Hazard*

Ten entered a darkly lit room, which seemed to have several screens set up showing different areas throughout the island. This was likely where Mania had been watching everyone's progress up until now. He had set Den Den Mushis up throughout the base, able to operate all trap doors and switches from this room. 

Spying a nearby desk, Ten moved it aside and found a brown sack sitting against the wall. The hilts of Darius' swords were poking out of the top. That was one problem solved, at least. As she grabbed the swords, she noticed one of the drawers of the desk had been locked. Although Mania had occupied this island, he didn't seem to have bothered looking through _everything_. It was understandable, since more than half of the things left on this island were no longer relevant or operational. The desk clearly hadn't been used in a long time, other than as a table on which to set different things aside. 

Whatever was in it, however, seemed to emanate as if it were important. What object of importance would Mania have not bothered with? Clutching the latch, and breaking it off, Ten opened the drawer. There was simply a stack of unlabeled video tapes inside. Ten picked one up, looking it over, trying to see any indication of who they belonged to. They were clearly meant for the collection of tv screens scattered around the room. Only one seemed to have a device in which the tapes could be played. 

Ten placed the swords against the wall. Tempted to go back and return the blades to Darius post-haste, she couldn't keep herself from sliding the tape into the player, as if her hand were being guided to it. For a moment or two, only static was visible on the screen, but then seemed to cut to what looked like the same room Ten was currently standing in, albeit far less worn and much more tidy. 

A man stepped slowly into view. He was middle aged, with a balding head, with small tufts of white hair on the sides. His face was gentle, albeit worn with a look of despair, his eyes partially concealed by round glasses. "Hello, number ten." Ten was taken aback by the man in the video addressing her personally. "My name is Jonathan Martell. I am your creator, as it were." Martell hesitated for a moment, then spoke again. "I recorded these messages for you, and for you alone. For years, the people of my island have looked to me for answers, but for the first time...in a very long time, I have none."

Martell moved further back, motioning towards a large pod-like object behind him. "You are currently inactive. I need for you to stay that way for now. Soon you will be taken by another, a man named Brashton Volk. You will have no recollection of me, or of the time we spent together. I am sorry to take that from you. Let me start from the beginning..."

"My home island, Metora, was home to some of the most gifted minds in the world. For years, we provided our services to the government, and we have stayed on neutral grounds with each other. I was considered the most gifted mind in the world for as long as I can remember, but that torch was passed to another. I met a young boy named Volk. I took him in and mentored him. My young daughter, Risa, had befriended him as well. She was the idealistic type, and I more logical. Volk shared my viewpoint.  Over the years I knew Volk, I came to realize his intellect far exceeded my own. He was capable of correcting mistakes I had made for each of my failed experiments, even improving them." 

"We began the construction of artificial humanoid weapons, to better sere the government's increasing demands for them. You will know these as your older models numbers 1-9. Upon seeing the destruction they were capable of, however, I could not bring myself to hand them over to the government. Without the support of the marines, our island was vulnerable to increased attacks by pirates and underworld criminals. My beloved daughter...was killed in one of their raids." He motioned to a framed picture of a beautiful young girl, who bore a striking resemblance to Ten, albeit with dark hair and fair skin. 

"I could no longer assist the people of Metora in my state of mind. Even now, I am barely capable of performing the tasks necessary to put these events in motion. Volk took control of the island's production from then on, while I was relocated here. I have since perfected you, Ten. You are a worthy heir to my daughter's legacy. I worry of what the government will do to me. It is only a matter of time before they realize I am no longer of any use to them. Volk has collaborated with them to build a new device, a weapon capable of shifting the world powers altogether. I do not know what this device is, but I fear for what they're having him build. This is why I have created you. Your purpose is to prevent this new weapon from completion. As much as you may have grown attached to Volk, you must prevent him from unleashing this weapon on the world. Regardless of what he thinks, no more good can come of it..." The tape cut off to static again. For the first time, Ten wasn't sure how to address this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2012)

*Wano Country/Helen...*
The gate to the Shoguns palace was locked shut. A pair of grim faced archers eyed Helen from a watchtower overlooking the high walls. Clearly not amused. Helen thumbed her nose at them and pounded her fist against the thick iron gate. "Hello. Open up in there. Don't tell me you samurai have a curfew or something!" A thin slat in the center of the gate slid open. Two suspicious dark eyes glared at her.

"Leave now barbarian woman. This is forbidden ground for one such as you!" 

Helen crossed her arms, sticking her lower lip out stubbornly. "I didn't cross half the world to get here just to turn back now. I heard that the samurai are the toughest swordsmen around. Maybe I heard wrong..." 

The gatekeeper cackled with laughter. "Barbarian woman has a big sword but a small brain." He narrowed his eyes at the massive broadsword behind Helen's back. "Save that oversized meat cleaver for the kitchen where all women belong. Or better yet, perhaps I should direct you to the nearest pleasure house which caters in foreign whores. You look the type!" 

Helen's face flushed red with anger. Reflexively she reached for the handle of _Heartsbane_ but at the last second stayed her hand. The gatekeeper's laugh echoed from behind the gate. "Ah. Barbarian woman's brain is not so small after all," he exclaimed. Helen took a deep breath. "Swallow my pride," she whispered under her breath, remembering Neville's words of advice. She bowed low, until her forehead was touching the very ground. "Please..." The word nearly stuck in her throat. "I am but a humble swordswoman seeking to better herself." She slowly lifted her gaze to meet the gatekeeper. "Seeking to defeat Alfonso Knoxx," she added. 

The gatekeeper regarded her silently for a few moments. "Go away. There is nothing for you here. You have been warned!" he cried, before closing the slat.  

Helen stared blankly at the gate. The urge to blast it open and storm the palace was overwhelming. In the end she chose the much harder path. Helen drew _Heartsbane_ and stabbed the blade into the ground. She sat down cross legged and closed her eyes, falling into a deep meditative trance. 

_Two weeks later... _
Helen remained sitting in a meditative pose, still as a statue. Her face was pale as milk, lips dry and cracked. Her thirst and hunger was a ravenous thing, but her willpower was stronger. Leaves clung to her short golden hair and rested along her shoulders. She was surrounded by over a dozen arrows jutting from the ground, constant reminders from the archers that she was not welcome.  Suddenly the gate rumbled open. This was new. Helen's eyes snapped open as she felt the powerful presence approach. A short but stocky Samurai emerged, broad shouldered and built like a tree trunk. He was bald with a salt and pepper beard. Beside his right hip hung a lone black handled katana. The samurai regarded her seriously. "I am Kojiro of the Wind. What is your name girl?"  

Helen nodded her head respectfully, feeling too weak to stand. "It is an honor to meet you Kojiro of the Wind. My name is Helen Swann." 

"Do you wish to learn the way of the Samurai?" 

"I do." 

"There are no women samurai. Do you know this?" 

Helen shrugged. "I never said I wanted to become one of you." 

Kojiro grunted in bemusement and rested his right hand atop the hilt of his katana. "I predict much pain in your future." He drew the silver bladed katana from its black sheath. 

"Story of my life..." Helen muttered, as she rose onto unsteady feet. 

"I am the guardian of the eastern gate. Should you defeat me, which you most assuredly will not, then you may challenge the guardian of the western gate. Beyond him are the guardians of the northern and southern gates. Defeat each of us and perhaps the Shogun may grant you a personal audience." 

_Three years later..._
The silver haired swordsman gaped in disbelief at the bloody gash running perpendicular along his stomach, then at the tall woman in the long crimson cloak. She held a man sized crimson steel broadsword by her side, her face concealed by a large conical hat. Helen Swann bowed ceremoniously towards him, emerald eyes gazing intently at his wound. Ever the perfectionist, she replayed the finishing move over and over again in her minds eyes. The swordsman's words came in an incomprehensible choked gurgle of blood. He might've been complimenting her skills for all she knew or cursing her to hell. Helen couldn't tell. The ornate silver rapier fell from his grasp. He collapsed face first to the ground, kicking up a plume of dust and blood mist. 

Helen removed the conical hat from her head and shook loose her golden hair, letting it cascade down to her waist. She wiped the sweat from her brow and gazed off towards the horizon. It was time to move on again. She produced a small, battered leather notebook from within her vest pocket and flipped through the pages of crossed out names. One after another. A few names were seared into her memory, sometimes along with an old scar. Most were now long forgotten. At the second to last page she crossed out the name of the swordsman who lay before her. Only a handful of names remained but it was the last one which mattered  the most. 

"I'm coming Knoxx..."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Dec 30, 2012)

*UC​*
*Minion of the Transsexual Swordsman*​
Darius wasn't sure what he was dealing with. The copious amounts of blood loss left the swordsman dazed and disoriented. Battered already, and worse feeling as if he'd been cut to ribbons, he wondered for a moment if this was his fate. He began attempting to visualize a better day... a better life. Should he survive this whole ordeal... what would he do with himself? Only one thing rang at the top of the list.

_Knoxx_​
Darius gritted his teeth, but even that failed to aid him in regaining his waning concentration. The hazy image of a swordsman with hair the color of fresh snow advanced with a visage of unrelenting ruthlessness. Blinking back anguish, Darius wondered how exactly he'd get out of this one.

"...So, you control another person's blood...huh?" Darius muttered, upon realizing that he wasn't dead yet.. which means despite the overwhelming blood loss and intense pain... no major organs burst. 

"I'm done with you." Hiryuu warned with a look of total apathy, as if he had become bored with the entire affair. 

Darius concentrated harder, teeth clenched, and burst forward... snatching the blood soaked hilt of his sword to blast into an explosive slash that left Hiryuu reeling and spinning with a thick wave of blood swinging in sync with his whirling body. Hunched over, blood shot eyes focused menacingly on Hiryuu, he let out an air quaking growl before slashing relentlessly, the openings resulting in blood leaking from Hiryuu.. that immediately began scarlet red spikes that stabbed the young swordsman's and emerged through his body.

"Now that our blood is connected, you belong to me. Yet another minion of my division." Hiryuu said, and softly patted Darius' cheek, who had an look of smoking hot rage written all over his face. 

Pausing, Darius randomly relaxed and accepted his fate as he said, "Great. Now I have to serve some creepy transsexual."

"You little prick!!! I'm not!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2013)

UC

Punk Hazard

"Pffffff!" Xanxus' head burst through the mount of dirt that had settled in a passageway leading to a lower floor. The rest of Darius was ten tossed through the hole that was made and a grimy Kai later joined the Shichibukai turned improvised shovel and ram as the two took their time to rest, get used to plentiful fresh air and the presence of light again. 

Xanxus was still spitting up dirt but with his voice having been stolen earlier he wasn't able to verbally comment on his treatment by the lovable Kaiser I.

"I'm taking you with me, I might have to dig myself up again so that I can take another shot at whatshisface." Kai grabbed him by the ankle and dragged him along as he made his way down the hall. "That giant head of yours is like a Water 7 pocket knife. 

Minutes later​
"Now that our blood is connected, you belong to me. Yet another minion of my division." Hiryuu said, and softly patted Darius' cheek, who had an look of smoking hot rage written all over his face.

Pausing, Darius randomly relaxed and accepted his fate as he said, "Great. Now I have to serve some creepy transsexual."

"You little prick!!! I'm not!"

"........" They were suddenly aware of the presence of Kai and Xanxus, who both looked uncomfortable and confused. "Uh that was......That was......Can I say that was super gay or am I not PC like that?"

Xanxus franticallly shook his head.

"I'm not sure what I just walked in on, but is that what the homos are doing these days, blood stuff and petting?"

Some more frantic head shaking made Kai frown.

"I can't say the 'homos'?"

He was answered by nodding this time. 

"The gaysexuals?"

Head shaking.

"Well whatever these butpirates want to do, let's give them some privacy and stealthily sneak out before they notice us." Well that seemed unlikely as they had made quite a scene.

"I'm not a transexual or a butt pirate!" Hiryuu was seething with rage, with a wave of his hand Darius was compelled to head towards Kai and Xanxus. 

The fact that Darius came at them with a sword on his hand made Xanxus try and crawl out of the way, Kai seemed oblivious of the threat and the situation though. "Hey Carlos!" Darius had at least gotten a name at this point, it was the wrong one but it was a step up from whatshisface. "If this guy makes you happy, I'm cool with it, I voted for the buttsex marriage law." He actually hadn't but that was not because he wasn't an open minded individual, he actually wasn't eligible to vote with his seventeen years and about five hundred felonies to his name.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jan 1, 2013)

*UC*

*Punk Hazard*

*The truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth so help me Oda*​
Darius wasn't sure if Kai realized what was happening or not, originally. He sure as hell didn't. There was a moment of confusion before clarity set on the handsome young man's face. The two probably resembled two gay models posing together... you know, just, bloodier and gorier. 

The image was a masterpiece of hilarity in what was usually a fairly blank mind that Darius had. Letting a hearty laugh escape him even as he ran towards Kai, Darius said, "It's Darius, idiot."

Darius attacked Kai, who reacted to him with swift movements, Darius tried to explain.. but was blasted in the face. "Argh, wait, I'm not trying to fight yo --" His head snapped back, and Darius growled. "Listen to me!" A second slash resulted in another face full of chaotic storm while Kai struck a new combat stance, "Blargh! God damn it, Kai!"

"This gayditus thing is worse than I thought," Kai concluded, now assuming it was some sort of disease Hiryuu controlled Darius with. "Don't touch me with that shit, Carlos! Get back!"

This continued, until Darius managed to endure another blast in the face long enough to tell Kai he was being controlled. Their bout, with Kai blasting Darius, and Darius pursuing him and slashing continued while Kai began explaining something too low for Hiryuu to hear. 

Meanwhile Mania emerged onto the scene, bursting through the crumbling roof to land on the Division Commander's side. Glaring ahead, his vision focused on his target... Darius, also known as Subject 007. 

"What are they over there mumbling about..?" Hiryuu wondered aloud, and his eyes narrowing when he felt himself lose a speck of his control. 

"Hmph... don't think breaking free saved you... I'm going to wipe you both off of the map!" Hiryuu's own blood eerily snaked out of and off of him like tendrils as he advanced, slowly, the red fluid pouring from every visible orifice. 

"...He's coming." Darius said, and went for a sword, only to realize it was still missing. Ten! "Did she get caught? Fuck..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 3, 2013)

*Punk Hazard*

Ten was interrupted mid-thought when she felt a surge in haki coming from within the facility. How long had she been in this room? It seemed like only a few minutes, but it could have just as easily been half an hour. 

Ten had never lost track of time before. Something about the recording had sparked something in her she couldn't discern. Even now, she felt obliged not to leave. Darius needed those swords though. She quickly threw the remaining tapes in the bag and sped out the door, heading back to the main tunnel where she'd left Darius. 

Bursting through the large double doors to the chamber, Ten caught sight of Darius. She pulled his blades from the bag and threw them towards him. Hopefully he caught them without them impaling him first.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 3, 2013)

*[A Deadly Game/ Wreckers]​*​
[Assessing the Damage, Pinpointing the Beardog Pirates]​
[Pserimos, Oletos the half destroyed city]

Jim Hawkins beat Wu above deck and more or less fell in line behind Grim. The large machine completely hid Jim’s physical presence, but what could trick the eyes fell short in tricking the sense of smell. Jackie’s gaze cut to Oletos her mind somewhat preoccupied as she watched Dianna gear the gang way out. It may have appeared that she was worried about the possibility of being corralled by the Beardogs, but this was far from the truth. Jim had been with the crew now for almost three years now and Jackie was as still in the dark about the man’s motives as she was when they first met. The thought didn’t really bother as she saw him as trustworthy despite what little he shared of himself. What was unsettling to her as she started to walk was the unmistakable scent of death that clung to him like a fly swarm over shit, and it was only getting worse as time marched onward. 

 “Be weary of your surroundings; remember that all our crosses are linked to Grim here.” is stated as she set foot toward the seemingly deserted town. ~ 

In a small blacked out building a set of eyes fall back into the darkness, and the pattering of small feet can be heard echoing across a dry floor. “Mama, its people.” A small voice blurts as hush-idly as an excited child could. “Shhh, darling.” A more solemn voice states lowly, a dirty tattered woman appears from the darkness and scoops up the small child in her arms. “David go see what is going on out there.” She states in the same low tone. A long sleek barrel of a rifle slowly slips from the darkness. “Get Angie to safety, if those damned brutes are back…” he cuts short so he doesn’t scare his daughter as he knows that it was only luck that they and the handful of survivors that lived here were missed. Keeping to the shadows he slowly made his way to the window that Angie was at. Allowing the tip of the gun to do most the work he peers into the distance. 

His eyes quickly lock on the Jolly Roger that flapped in the wind, it was Bart’s colors. “The ship is flying Black Bart’s colors.” He states a little more loudly. “Oda be praised.” The tattered woman sighs, but David’s hand quickly quells her optimism. “You know, Margret, that Pirates often fly other’s colors to lure a false sense of safety, I don’t recognize the crew.” ~~ 

 “This is weird.” Jackie’s voice rattles through a window as she poked her head through a store’s door.  “You too?” Dianna asks while stepping out of the general store. As it was, it appeared that Oletos was deserted.  “I wonder if Jim, Wu or Grim have found anything.” she states lowly to herself as she crossed her arms over her chest.  “Immediate area… deserted.” the large robot states while pulling a hand to his head, and then pressing an area beside his visor in the red band of light turned a light blue.  “What’s he doing?” Dianna asks walking up next to Jackie.  “Dunno.” is the reply.  “Dozen so life signature there.” Grim states pointing toward the ruble of the residential area of the city.  “We may have survivors, but still be cautious.” ~~~

*[The Bart Pirates and Xifeng]​*
[Approaching Punk Hazard]​
It is Ten, as she reaches the top of the crumbling building to re-arm Darius, that feels it on the sea air. It was as subtle as the taste of the salt on the air. But it was there. An underlining mass of raw power that approached the small island of Punk Hazard, she couldn’t perceive the distance but an unmistakable source of Haki was coming their way. She didn’t know who this Haki belonged to, or what their goals coming here was. But it was a logical conclusion to believe that it could be the Captain of these two Sabertooth Pirates.  ~~~~

 “Punk Hazard is fifty leagues out Captain.” Twigg reports walking up to Bart who was leaning over the railing looking back to where they had been,  “Captain?” is asked when Bart doesn’t respond. * “The world is changing around us Master Twigg, the old ways are slowly dying out.”* is replied as he pulled himself from the railing of the Fortune.  “Sir?” Twigg was confused to say the least, but Bart give a devil may care grin. * “Too much time to think, we have a task to finish. Are Overbite’s little pet crew around?”*, * “I heard that Bart.”* a low voice grumbled over a small Den that was firmly in John Philip’s hands. * “Aye, speak of the bucket of bolts and he calls.”*, * “Funny, we’re close to Punk Hazard, the Ark should make port about the same as the Fortune, though I don’t see why you need us.”* is replied to Bart’s banter.

* “Heard you were itching to get your hands around Mania fer what he wanted to do to Sludge.”* is replied the snail mimicking Bart’s sly smile to the owner of the other voice. ‘Slag, what did he just say?!’ a low voice cuts across the Den, which is quickly followed by low murmuring. * “Alright Captain, you’ve perked my interest. Glad you wanted us to join this little shindig.”* is replied as the Den goes quite.  “You sure it’s a smart idea to bring Slag and his Dynobots into this?” Twigg ask as John quickly bows out. * “Aye, he’s my Third Division Commander and he was wronged by these men.”* ~~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 3, 2013)

UC

Punk Hazard

Round 2

Hiryuu came at Kai and Darius, it was the latter who jumped into action. With his swords retrieved, he used them to block the charging Hiryuu who's bloody tendrils collided with Darius' pair of swords. The first strike  while suddenly armed had given him the advantage, but Hiryuu quickly adapted and Darius had to duck and weave to avoid getting slashed by one of the many blood whips that came at him.

Kai had no problem with letting the scorned lovers duke it out, while he would take out professor whatshisface (Better known as Mania). As soon as the professor saw the charging Kai, he raised up his arm again but Kai knew what to expect this time. He wasn't going to let him launch another attack at him again that he pulled out of nowhere, nowhere was apparently located somewhere on his palm as it turned out.

"Hurricane Blast!"

A massive windblast was expelled from his mouth, the rebards and slabs of concrete that originated from a demolished bunker that had once been topside, that Mania spewed from his Steal Steal infused right arm was blown right back at him and Mania had to switch tactics fast. He wasn't fast enough to prevent getting hit a few times but with a simple reverse, absorbing once again opposed to expelling, he first took in the rubble again and then Kai's attack.

The follow up attack was neutralized as well, Kai took a swing as Mania but his fist was caught in Mania's palm and the force of the blow was stolen as well. "There is nothing you can dish out that I can not take for myself child." Mania had a good second to put on a cocky smirk, before Kai used his free hand to grab him by the wrist, locking the troublesome palm into place. "Try taking this!" He opened his mouth wide, lightning crickling past his lips as he prepared his next attack.

KRAKATHOOM!​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jan 3, 2013)

*UC*​
*Punk Hazard​*
*Dragons in the Sky*​

"Thank you, Ten."

Darius lost himself in the satisfaction one could only feel in a bout between mere mortals throwing their lives on the line. It was a glorious dance between life and death, and he always found himself on the side of the latter these days. Standing, much less fighting was difficult... but no more... when Hiryuu unleashed an odd attack that left blood spurting from his back to splat roughly onto the crumbling roof, the man grinned ferociously, and unleashed dual slashes... the heightened attack strength blasting Hiryuu into a flailing cyclone.

Darius stumbled, coughed out blood, and prevented his fall by the tip of a blade. Suddenly... the odd sensation of clarity struck. He was in the zone. He was lost in the moment... and it was as if he was suddenly hit with an epiphany the generally apathetic blade wielder never considered. His wide eyes, courtesy of lifted eyelids, suddenly took on a hooded appearance in connection to the revelation that struck him at the very core. He had something he needed to do... somewhere he needed to be... no matter what. One of the training weights gifted to him by Knoxx split.

_Knoxx... 

You'd better keep you word, old man._​
The bitter taste of blood was a flavor his tongue had become well adjusted to. The feeling of an aching, battered, slashed up body was another familiar sensation. Tickling his ear was the cool breeze that whipped his hair about. Being so close to death, though...? That was priceless. The beating of a heart pleading for release, or at the very least, a mouthful of oxygen to console one's burning lungs. Though his gaze may be weary... his eyes, burning with life... were ready to conclude the duel.

"I'm sorry," Darius suddenly stated, before lifting a sword and aiming it at Hiryuu's chest. "I don't intend to let myself fail here. There's still something I must do." Hiryuu ignored him, as if he was babbling nonsense, and with the nigh disoriented look on the face of the worn out swordsman who could blame him? 

Crouching... and poising himself for the hunt... Darius seemed as if he might explode at any given moment. "Your lesson on haki... on life... on the fate. You may have a point... one I hadn't even considered... and I thank you, for that. I won't forget you... on the reckless path I've decided to take. See ya."

"Such arrogance... Whatever you're planning, it is meaningless. You're just another rookie that scraped your way into the New World. Sorry brat, I'll admit you have potential, but your journey ends today. You'll _never_ get past me! Who in the hell do you think I am?! I, Hiryuu Hashirama, will paint the sea with your blood!" When he finished yelling down towards Darius, while drifting through the air, massive tendrils of hardened blood slammed down with destructive force. The blades of blood smashed more of the already busted roof, striking deep fissures into the already heavily wounded building. 

The solid blood began whirling then, circling like the blades of a wind mill, until they formed a lethal obstacle course. 

_"Blades of Blood Succession Technique, Blood Bath House!"_

_"Unnamed Sword Style, Ascending Dragon's Roar!" _​
Another sizable chunk of the roof crumbled as Darius launched himself skyward at vanishing speeds. The sound of an explosion collision was heard as countless hardened blood tendrils were blown apart in that disappearing instant. 

Darius appeared high in storming sky, and a split second later Hiryuu's body roughly jerked back... followed by enormous cuts appearing. The extreme damage following his attack left Hiryuu unconscious, and unable to resist the rapid blood loss... which, worse, he lost most of it when it began falling from the sky. 

"Sorry, Hiryuu..." Darius said at the height of his rise, blades sheathing before he finished with, "We can't have too many dragons... roaming around the New World."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 4, 2013)

UC

Punk Hazard

Kai VS Mania Conclusion

As the dust cleared, Mania and Kai were revealed to be still in a deadlock but Kai definitely had the advantage as Mania was bleeding heavily after being hit by that attack from point blank range. "Agh....Fuck.....You fool, you just signed your own death warrant!" He spat out some blood. "I can take whatever is in reach of this right palm, that goes from your the lightning you generate to your actual health, I'll just take it from you and use it to recover!"

Insert the sound of absolutely nothing happening.

The cocky smirk on his pained face disappeared after a few seconds of something clearly not working properly, and then he frowned and looked down at the arm that was gripped by Kai. When giving it some thought, it quickly dawned on him. 

Haki!

"I don't wear a fancy labdress like you, but I'm pretty smart myself." The irony was in the fact that he quite actually didn't know it wasn't a labCOAT actually, it looked more like a dress to him and so he thought the correct term was a labdress. The irony being in the fact that he was claiming to be smart. "Your palm is where the threat lies, well with my haki coated fist pressing against it I ain't got nothing to worry about."

Mania started to squirm and tried to get out of Kai's grip, he even took a swing with his free and hit him in the jaw. Kai just smirked. "My baby sisters hits harder than that." He actually had no sister, but the only female relative he could think of was his mom and her hits are one of the few thing he still fears to this day. 

Not to say Mania was a pansy when it came to pure physical capabilities, but it certainly wasn't his forte. He was all about his mind and his assimilated DF powers, and it was off to no use to him in this situation. Maybe a month ago those strikes would've hurt Kai while he was prevented from putting his guard up but after what he had to endure recently? This was a cake walk. 

He used a Wind step to push himself and Mania up in the air, slamming him up against the ceiling. The solid slab of concrete cracking under the force, before gravity could pull them down again, Kai pushed off once more. 

"Hurricane Launcher!" Mid flight, Kai started spinning violently turning himself and Mania into a miniature twister before finally letting go and sending the scientist flying towards the ground. He crashed violently, not far from Xanxus who quickly tried to crawl away to prevent getting caught up in the death match.

With his last ounce of strength, Mania reached out with his stolen arm to try and grab hold of Xanxus. If he could just grab him, he could take his health and recover. Maybe he could activate one of his trump card experiments and get him out of this jam. As his right arm reached out to Xanxus, his left went into his coat, maybe.....Just maybe a last ditch effort could be fast enough to save him.

Alas it would never get that far, Kai went in for the kill. "Twin Thunder Lancer!" He had shot straight down into the downed Mania, spearing him with a double haki enfused lightning coated strike that sent bits and pieces of the former Sabertooth pirate spraying over the immediate area.

"Donovan, I guess we can start preparing to blow this place up!" He yelled out to his ally. 

Meanwhile en route to Punk Hazard.

The massive Metallicana was barreling towards it's destination, the flag ship of the Sabertooth pirates was heading towards this weapons cache in order for Marshall to get a much needed overhaul. She had been seriously wounded or damaged might be more appropriate in this case, during the last encounter between Khan and Bart and who better than the Chief Scientist who had personally handed all the upgrades of the Sabertooth pirates. 

Khan was lounging on the deck, most of the crewmen to fearful of their commander to be near him. Ashura stood at the helm, and was the only one on deck but he was so far gone and upgraded that it was unlikely fear, or any emotion could be felt by this ungodly contraption of a division commander.

Out of nowhere, a blond girl manifested on deck. When it came to sheer speed no other pirate in this crew could match the first division commander. Ran the scout of the crew.

"My lord, I was pleasently surprised to notice your presence in the area." As she walked up to the Yonkou, she asked. "Why are you heading to Punk Hazard, if I may ask?" 

*"Marshall needed to be patched up,  besides I figured the rest of the crew and the ship could use a tune up as well." *As he said this, he cracked the joints in his hands and in particular his wrist seemed a bit stiff. The very same wrist connected to the Fist of Khan. Smashing that block of steel through skulls apparently took it's toll on the wrist.

"Interesting....." Ran commented. "It just happens to be that Mania just gave me a distress signal a few moments before, hence why I diverted from my route and headed here....... The call died seconds after it activated, wasn't sure what to make of it.....Hmmmm." She was the first to notice, as several noticable powersignatures entered her realm of sight. Khan joined her a few moments later.

*"Bart!?"* He was up in a flash, seething with rage. *"How dare that fucker creep upon on my territories, after how he insulted me not too long ago!"*

Ran had heard of the incident, but wasn't sure what to make of his presence in these parts at this point. Could he have been responsible for Mania resorting to calling for her help? 

*"Full speed ahead Ashura!" *Today would be the day.* "After today there will only be two living Yonkous!"*


----------



## kluang (Jan 9, 2013)

*Orga*

He walks towards the slum area of Delrossa until he arrives at the intended destination . Black Horse Chess Bar.

Orga enters the chess bar and likes its name its bar where people get drunk and play chess. There are the typical western chess and the oriental one and people are swarming many of the table to watch, and bet on who will win each match. Orga slips through the crowd until he reach to end of the oriental chess side, at the lower left corner of the bar. There an old man sits alone and look at his empty table.

"Mind if I play?"

The old man looks at Orga, he nods and gesturing Orga to sit down. *"The guest has the first move."* Orga reach to his pocket inside his gi and place a piece in the middle of the chess board. Its a white piece with character freedom written on top of it.

*"I see you favor the freedom gambit. Not many clings to the righteous ways." *says the old man and he cups his hands toward Orga. "Those who do can always find a friend." Orga copies the gesture of the old man, also cupping his hands toward him. 

*"Then let us play." *

The old man places a tile on the board, quickly followed by a tile placed by Orga. Seemingly without even looking at what the other person is doing, the two man quickly place their tiles on the board. When they are done, their tiles form the shape of a sakura flower.

*"Welcome, brother. The Revolutionaries opens wide to those who know her secrets."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2013)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates/Sabrina...*
Sabrina sauntered across the stage and waved the severed head of the dread pirate Roberts for all the townsfolk to see. Only a day ago this man had been a rookie pirate on the rise. Then he had the unfortunate pleasure of meeting Paulsgrave Williams. "This what happens when you fuck with the World Government!"" Sabrina cried. She basked in the thunderous applause which followed. The typical chants of, _'Long live the great hero Paulsgrave'_, and _'We love you Sabrina'_, filled the air. Sabrina casually tossed the pirates head over her shoulder. She stepped forward solemnly as the mayor approached. With trembling hands he pinned a golden medal to her chest.  

"Don't worry. I don't bite," Sabrina whispered coyly, winking at him. She wore a form fitting black dress and red heels, her lips a matching shade of deep crimson.  

The mayor's face flushed high with color. He quickly turned about and waved at the crowd. "Let us give our thanks to the World Government for sending these true heroes to save our humble island. May Oda bless the Ravenbeard Pirates!" 

Sabrina gave them the usual spiel. How Paulsgrave was ever their humble servant and protector. "Unfortunately the Captain couldn't be with us as he's still recovering from the wounds he endured in his battle with Roberts. Wounds earned on your behalf." Bullshit of course. Paulsgrave hadn't suffered so much as a scratch. The truth was that the captain had much better things to do then rub shoulders with the common rabble. Over the last three years she had grown to become the public face of the Ravenbeard Pirates. A role which Paulsgrave shunned and which she readily embraced.  Deep down these mindless sheep would always fear Paulsgrave but they had grown to love her. He was the beast and she was the beauty. Sabrina still couldn't think of any other pirate who had a fashion and fragrance line. 

She left the stage, patiently taking the time to take each and every autograph request, smiling demurely at the random marriage requests from her ever growing male fan base. A battalion of Marines sulked in the background, glowering at her with disapproval. These grunts never let go of grudges it seemed. Sabrina blew their commander a kiss before departing. Wings of shadow sprouted from her back and she shot into the sky. She soared over the island, towards the hulking bone carved ship anchored in the harbor. 

Fitzroy awaited her at the rear of the deck. The gray haired ex-steward of House Swann fidgeted nervously with the skull shaped ring on his left index finger. She wondered if he still  missed the feel of the golden swan ring he once wore. "I was listening on the den den my lady. Excellent speech if I do say so myself," he said. Sabrina brushed past him. "Draw me a bath will you. I feel dirty after being among those swine." 

Fitzroy bowed. "Of course my lady." 

Sabrina made her way across the sprawling and bustling deck. Paulsgrave was busy flaying the remaining members of Roberts crew whom he deemed useless. Sabrina frowned as he informed her of a new mission, straight from the Gorosei themselves. "Already?" she said with a sigh. "The Marines should start paying us to do their job."  Being famous and loved by millions was awesome, but she was eager to end the ruse and spring their trap on the Gorosei.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Bart Pirates and Xifeng]​*
> [Approaching Punk Hazard]​
> “Punk Hazard is fifty leagues out Captain.” Twigg reports walking up to Bart who was leaning over the railing looking back to where they had been,  “Captain?” is asked when Bart doesn’t respond. * “The world is changing around us Master Twigg, the old ways are slowly dying out.”* is replied as he pulled himself from the railing of the Fortune.  “Sir?” Twigg was confused to say the least, but Bart give a devil may care grin. * “Too much time to think, we have a task to finish. Are Overbite’s little pet crew around?”*, * “I heard that Bart.”* a low voice grumbled over a small Den that was firmly in John Philip’s hands. * “Aye, speak of the bucket of bolts and he calls.”*, * “Funny, we’re close to Punk Hazard, the Ark should make port about the same as the Fortune, though I don’t see why you need us.”* is replied to Bart’s banter.
> 
> * “Heard you were itching to get your hands around Mania fer what he wanted to do to Sludge.”* is replied the snail mimicking Bart’s sly smile to the owner of the other voice. ‘Slag, what did he just say?!’ a low voice cuts across the Den, which is quickly followed by low murmuring. * “Alright Captain, you’ve perked my interest. Glad you wanted us to join this little shindig.”* is replied as the Den goes quite.  “You sure it’s a smart idea to bring Slag and his Dynobots into this?” Twigg ask as John quickly bows out. * “Aye, he’s my Third Division Commander and he was wronged by these men.”* ~~~~~



Jessie appeared from below deck, removing a handkerchief from her back pocket and wiping a smudge of grease from her forehead. She took a deep breath of the sea air. It felt good to be back on the _Fortune_ again. If only for a short while. She had a her three year old daughter waiting for her in Syren City. Slade was a good father of course, but potty training just wasn't his strong suit. After years of adventuring with Bart and then building Syren City, becoming a mother had been the last thing on her mind. Three years later she still wondered what she had gotten herself into. 

"I've finished with the modifications to the ship," she declared, lovingly patting the railing. Jessie still considered the _Fortune_ to be her greatest accomplishment. Second only to little Isabella of course. "She'll take you all the way to Raftel if you will it. Not that you've ever been interested in going there anyway,"   she added with a rueful smile at Bart.


----------



## kluang (Jan 11, 2013)

*Orga*

At the slums area Orga follows the old man who call himself Pi. He led Orga to a pawn shop. *"It is an honor to welcome such a high-ranking member of the Revolutionaries. Being a right hand man for Sendo, you must know so many secrets."* 

Pi enters the shop and leads Orga toward a door with a peephole in it. He knocks two times. A man slides open the small window in the door and peeks through. *"Who knocks at the guarded gate?"*

"One who has tasted freedom." 

Orga smiles as the door opens to let him and Pi through.

Once inside Orga looks at Pi. "Where's the package?"

*"In the basement awaiting transport." *and Pi handed him a slip. *"Show this to our brother at the port and he can take you to Firs Island."*

Orga bows to them and they bow back to him. Pi walks to the basement and few minutes later he resurface with the professor. Orga looks at the professor and he was stunted. If he wasn't married he probably jump at her. She wasn't a beauty, she's the beauty. She wears the typical attire of a scientist reveals much of her legs, with her bra partly visible. and she wears a thick glasses.

"So you're the one that will make me disappear?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2013)

*[Reckoning on Punk Hazard]​*​
[The Bart Pirates Arrive]​
Bart cut his eyes toward Jessie as she come above deck; it had been a while since she had graced the Fortune and like always she was busy; making the ship a superb vessel. It is due to these superhuman efforts that this, the flag ship of the Bart Pirates, vessel is thought of as one of the finest in the world and the quickest. This feat is no easier considering the ‘unique’ building material that Jessie had to work with, namely the petrified bodies of those who thought it wise to challenge Bart when he was still hotheaded. A quite grin crosses the old seadog’s face while a gnarled finger traced down the scar that almost took his right eye, a wound given to him by then Vice Admiral Mary Mallon, an old habit; no a tell that told the very few that knew him that Bart was nervous. 

"I've finished with the modifications to the ship,"

She states, which is followed by a short pause while she patted the railing of the ship. She indeed was a proud mother and like her child back home, this ship was very much part of her family and her pride showed through her work. 

"She'll take you all the way to Raftel if you will it. Not that you've ever been interested in going there anyway,"  

The smile that followed told Bart the whole story, if it were that simple. Which it never was as was the case with the New World. * “Aye.”* is replied in kind as the hand fell from his face. * “I be much indebted to yer constant patience with the follies of an old man.”* as he spoke Bart’s demeanor slightly changes, he knew that this wasn’t about Raftel. Bart’s senior members knew why he didn’t care for what lies at the end of the Grand Line. No this was more complex; it hurt when a family member had to go their separate way. But such was life, and family is the most important thing as Bart remembered when he and Ivy had Jackie then Seth and while he wanted to retire Isabelle was against it siting his responsibility as an Emperor. As the sea sprayed around them Bart gives Jessie a reassured look, when the time comes if it comes she’d always be welcomed back with open arms.

 “Captain, Punk Hazard in sight as is the Ark.” Twigg interrupts, * “Make ready to make port.* ~

[Later]

A cool breeze whips from the stormy side of Punk Hazard almost knocking Bart’s large hat from his head; he just catches it as a large shadow looms over him. * “It’s been a while Slag.”*, * “Could have been longer, but since you promise me Mania”* the large machine replies as another still larger machine approaches.  “Slag, bad news.” is stated. * “What is it?”** Slag angrily asks, Bart simply raises his hand.  “Its Khan, I want you to escort Ms. Lijuan to the old facility, there you’ll find her Captain and some of his mates. Mania will more than likely be their too.”  ~~

[The Domino Effect, Ravenbeards]​​
[To Find Nobility]​
[Some Time Ago]

 “The elder council” Paulsgrave’s way of saying the Gorosei,  “sent us a new mission.” is added over the sound of splintering bone. What was once a man’s arm is broken and pulled from his flesh, not cleanly as is Williams’ normal practice. The once Roberts’ pirate howls in pain only to be horrified while he watched Williams start to slurp his fingers down. The look Sabrina gave told him everything. It had been a long three years since they started their tenure as the Gorosei’s personal lap dogs, and the stress was even starting to show in Williams’ demeanor. 

"The Marines should start paying us to do their job." 

Williams’ almost laughs at the comment, but with a nod of his head he agrees with her assertion of the situation. They, the Ravenbeards, had been cleaning up the Government’s messes for a long time now. Messes that were deemed suicidal or too messy for the Government to be directly involved with,  “Seems they’ve found what they believe is the last World Noble.” is mused as he pulled up Robert’s revolver. This was the weapon that supposedly made the man a holy terror of a rookie, that and his supposed ties with Black Bart. Paulsgrave was so disappointed when he confessed that he had nothing to do with the Emperor save the coincidental last name. The barrel of the sleek weapon shines in the mid-afternoon light while Williams’ pulls it to the side of his head.  “They believe when they make this last remnant of a bygone era vanish that they’ll have the leverage they need to muscle Vergil out of ‘power’.” Williams cackles his finger slowly tightening around the bit of the trigger. The few surviving members of the Roberts’ crew watch in confusion as Williams plays with their former Captain’s gun, the same weapon that brought even the scariest Captain in the Marines to death. 

They all flinch when the muzzle flash bathes them in light and the single shot echoes across the deck. Sabrina’s eyes roll as Williams’ head kicks to the side.  “What a worthless piece of trash.” is remarked as he pulled his head back up. The metal shot rolls down the side of his face as he locks his eyes with the terrified pirates that sat kneeled before him.  “They’ll probably want us to kill him and his worthless brother.” is added, his gaze turning to Sabrina. She looked indifferent as always when the swordsman was mentioned, business was business after all. The pistol is then thrown overboard.  “Kill them all, they aren’t worth the spit that falls from their lips.” is bitten his disgust with the captured crew evident.  “They’ll make excellent servants.” a sinister grin curls his lips as he looks out to the sea. 

 “They’ve set their own trap perfectly; with this final act of servitude we’ll snare them.” ~~

[Present]

The Ravenbeards storm the stronghold port, orders are simple they subdue but aren’t to kill unless necessary. Their main goal Roma and its gates. ~~~    


*


----------



## kluang (Jan 12, 2013)

*Orga*

Orga and the professor arrives at the port that is bustling wit life. She introduce herself as Ying from Ohara. Orga looks around and he remembers his fight with Knoxx in this street, and his defeat. He smile. "Who would have thought after all these years, I'd return to the scene of my greatest disgrace ... as a tourist."

*"We're not tourist Master Orga. We're criminals, refugees."*

Suddenly Orga grabs Ying and pull her close to him and an arrow pass millimeters from her face. *"What's that?"*

"Assassin." and Orga looks at the direction from the shot was fired and he sees a silhouette of a man. He grabs Ying hands and led her into the more busier section of the port.

"He's good."   and Tony jumps from roof to roof following the pair.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 19, 2013)

*The New World...*
The moonlight reflected off the water, casting a pale silver glow. Helen rowed silently towards the ornate crimson hulled galleon. Glowing lights drifted like fireflies through the many portholes. The sounds of fiddling and laughter echoed across the water from the deck. She could sense him somewhere within all the noise and merriment. So close. 

.......................................................​
The Warlord Ezekiel Rossi stumbled drunkenly out of his cabin, shirtless, his raven dark hair hanging loosely about his face. The laughter of women and the clinking of wine glasses drifted behind him. "What is all this ruckus I hear?!" Ezekial bellowed. He blinked once. Twice. Even rubbed his eyes before realizing that it wasn't just the potent West Blue wine addling his brain. His crew lay dead all around him, their crumpled forms splayed across the deck.   

"I could have just sent you an invitation you know."  

He turned and saw her. The tall woman in the crimson cloak and conical hat stood perfectly balanced atop the aft railing. She held a man sized crimson broadsword over her shoulder, green eyes staring daggers at him. 

"You killed my men." 

"Only the ones who got in my way. The rest all jumped overboard."  She landed softly onto the deck and squared up with him. "Do you remember me Storm Crow?" she asked. "I remember you." 

Ezekial's lips curved into a smirk. He took a tentative step back towards his cabin, where his sword was resting by his bedside. "How can I forget one such as you." He looked her up and down. "The little sparrow has grown into a magnificent swan." 

"Go fetch your sword so we can finish what we started all those years ago." 

Ezekiel frowned. "Tsk.Tsk. You are still too hasty to rush into matters of life and death." He glanced over his shoulder at his cabin. "I am...well _I was_ having a party. Would you like some wine?"  

Helen produced a silver flask from within the folds of her cloak, then smirked. "I'll raise a victory toast after I'm done with you." 

_New World Marine Outpost..._
Vice Admiral Zane Garrick grumbled curses under his breath as he read the latest reports of a potential clash between the two Emperors, Black Bart and Khan. The entire Marine force in the New World was on high alert and the Admirals were on the move. Not that it mattered, Garrick thought. If Bart and Khan wanted to rumble then there was little anyone could do to stop it. 

"Maybe they'll just kill each other," his assistant put in from the corner. 

Garrick glared at the pencil necked geek. *"Or maybe they'll form an alliance.  Or maybe one of the other Emperors will strike at us while we're all focused on this bullshit. Or maybe I'll shove my boot up your ass!"* 

A Marine communications office rushed breathlessly into Garrick's office, a communique in one hand. "You know that Marine vessel we dispatched to rendezvous with Storm Crow?" 

Garrick nodded. Storm Crow was among the Warlords being called into active duty by the Marines. Their power would be sorely needed if this brewing conflict escalated into an all out war. *"Yeah what of it? Did the fucker say he's not coming?"* That pirate was a snake in the grass if there ever was one but he usually always responded to a Marine summons. 

The communications officer shook his head grimly. "No. They found Storm Crew bleeding to death on the deck of his ship. His entire crew was gone or dead."

Garrick could feel a headache coming on. *"What the fuck happened?!"* 

"Our men reported seeing a golden haired woman rowing away from the scene. They sent a patrol boat to intercept her but she sliced the boat in half. Nearly lost the entire squad." 

*"Helen fucking Swann!"* Garrick cursed. The woman responsible for the massacre of Mariejois had kept a low profile over the last years, but lately had resurfaced with a vengeance, taking out rival swordsmen in rapid succession. 

"Cipher Pol predicts that she'll be going after Alfonso Knoxx next. Should we warn him?" 

Garrick rubbed his temples. This was all turning into a clusterfuck. Knoxx was a valuable asset to the World Government, the Strongest Swordsman in the World, and arguably their strongest Warlord. Garrick shook his head and smiled. *"That old fucker Knoxx probably already knows she's coming anyway. Besides. Strong as that blond haired bitch is, she still doesn't have a ghost of a chance against him. Bah! Let her find him. One less headache for us to deal with." * 

.......................................................​
Helen finished dressing her wounds. She took a healthy swig from her silver flask and laid back in the center of the row boat. Helen took a deep breath, simply gazing at the stars, clearing her mind. Storm Crow had not disappointed her. She reached into her vest pocket and pulled out a tiny,  battered leather notebook. Her bingo book. A smile appeared on her face as she crossed a red line through Storm Crow's name. Only one name remained which she cared about.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2013)

*Vergil*

_Mariejois_

“So this is power?” the white haired swordsman thought aloud as he sat in his chair. Mariejois was still in ruins barring one mansion, which had been rebuilt. Building a property of this size in such a short amount of time was truly a test of Vergil’s powers. The slaves worked day and night, without rest and without food. Of course he knew that was the lest efficient way of doing things but the fear ran deep within the slaves. However, he was a man of logic – happy slaves were much more efficient and much more likely to develop Stockholm syndrome.

The power though was not absolute. There was an order to this world. He was on top, with the Gorosei, the marines did their bidding and the masses followed the authority of the marines. But then you had pirates. Pirates who, like Vergil himself, could ruin any carefully laid plan on a whim. If these ruffians were weak, that would be one thing, but they were strong. They had to be eliminated completely.

Though, even that system was not perfect. He had not gotten to where he was without some caution. The Marines have always hated the fact that they are under the command of World Nobles, indeed if Vergil was a marine it would be quite detestable. However, as cruel as they were, their thirst for power was subdued and there was a large group of them, each one as arrogant as the next. Now, they have a single, focussed and power hungry man at the helm – he was quite a danger. The marines too would have to be subdued. Vergil smirked and remembered his former crew and their plans.

“Paulsgrave. You really are a Godsend.”

The order had already been given. Every vessel that was not trade or marine would be immediately and without warning be shot out of the sea. If there were some casualties then so be it, his ambition would not be denied.


*Sendo and the Revolutionaries.*

“So what now, sir?” Jill asked as the Revolutionaries landed on a neutral island, on of the few that were beneath the notice of the Marines due to its uninhabitable nature. It was definitely a winter island; the entire landscape was white with ice and snow. The red headed bombshell was not used to wearing so many clothes, but her cleavage would have to be hidden for now – at least there was a good reason for her to drink so much.

“First, we get out of this weather. I think there’s a castle up ahead. I remember that Gumiko said this entire island was abandoned.

“Can’t see why. Wasn’t there an uninhabited Summer island?” Jill said taking another swig, her nose and cheeks red through the furry hood.

“Don’t you think I looked?” Gumiko said, taking the hip flask and drinking out of it.

“Heh – it’s like you two made out.” Jace grinned, watching Gumiko press her lips on the flask Jill drank out of and was smacked over the head by Sendo. 

“Yes it is, but don’t go saying that out loud.” Sendo said as he pushed the giant doors open. The castle was not in the best condition but it was the only shelter that was large enough for all several hundred of them. Sendo stood in the middle of the lobby and closed his eyes, sensing what needed to be repaired. “Right, first things first, general repairs. Start on the roof and make sure no heat is getting out through that or the windows that are broken on the North wing. In the meantime…”

From where Sendo stood the castle started to be restored to its former glory. Walls were repaired, the curtains and windows were restored and the old, broken furniture was put back to its former luxurious glory. Sendo sat down, it seemed restoring a castle this size didn’t even phase him. 

“I could just do this for the rest of my life but I think it’d be better if the repairs were done so that I can actually leave the island every once in a while right?” he said with a grin. “Oh and see if we can’t get a fire going.” 

Before long the castle was at least habitable and Sendo had a large map of the known islands in the Grand line. 

“The marines still have a stranglehold on a lot of the islands in the Paradise section, as well as the Blues. We’ve marked the islands here that need liberating and in doing so we gain more support. If push came to shove we could probably hold our own in an all out war but…”

“A what?” Lillith asked, her eyes blinking.

“War….” Sendo sighed, “I think it’s inevitable right now. The Marines won’t take things lightly, we did pretty much break their indestructible prison and word on the grapevine is something real bad happened in Mariejois.”

“Like what?” Lillith asked, her fists clenching and her teeth gritted down. “I – I know someone there.”

“The news…isn’t good. I’ve still got ontacts within the marines and they’ve told me that Mariejois has been burnt to the ground. Only one World noble remains.”

“Couldn’t care less about those arsewipes – the slaves, what about them?”

“Some freed, some remain. The situation of how many and who is unclear…I…” Gumiko said

“You call that information?! What kind of intelligence officer is this? She’s nothing but …”

Lillith stopped her sentence as she felt Sendo’s gaze hit her. 

“Keep cool Lillith. We’re all friends here. Gumiko is doing the best she can without getting her mole in trouble. We delve too deep and we lose a valuable asset. Just keep heart, if your friend…”

“My sister..”

“If your sister is still in there then we’ll get her out. We have a lot of people here with family in Mariejois, we also have people with family on these islands; we’ll get it all done – I swear. I won’t stand idly by and live in a world that allows these things – not when I’ve been given power to do something about it. Make no mistake – we will change the world.”

The conviction was strong and Lillith nodded and apologised to Gumiko who smiled and understood. Sendo knew the stakes were high but the ultimate reward was true freedom. That was worth any cost.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 25, 2013)

*The New World: A Meeting of the Minds...*
Helen sat in an out of the way corner of the bustling tavern, quietly enjoying a bottle of West Blue whiskey. She had no idea if the patrons recognized her face. Didn't really care. They knew well enough to keep their distance. The piano man started up with a fast paced jive tune. Helen closed her eyes and smiled. Sometimes you just had to enjoy the little things when not engaged in life or death sword duels. Suddenly the music came to a grinding halt. Every head snapped in the direction of the lady Marine standing at the threshold of the door. Admiral Mary Mallon strode into the tavern, casting her feverish gaze across the room. Helen remained perfectly still as Mary stopped before her table, eyes still closed. 

*"Helen Swann I presume?"* the Admiral asked. 

"I was enjoying the music," Helen grumbled. 

The entire tavern cleared out in the span of a few seconds, leaving just Helen and the Admiral. Helen opened one eye and fixed it on Mary. She could feel the feverish warmth radiating off the lady marine, like sitting by an open oven. "Is this about Storm Crow? You can try and take me in..." Helen's right hand drifted towards the golden handle of the crimson broadsword propped up beside her chair. "Not that I'll go quietly of course." 

Mary smirked. She nodded at the empty chair across from Helen. *"May I?"* 

Helen shrugged. 

Mary took a seat and poured herself a shot of whiskey. *"Ah now that hits the spot,"* she sighed. Helen watched as the Admiral poured herself another shot, downing the fiery liquid with a satisfied grin . *"I didn't come here for a fight Ms. Swann. I'm here due to a mutual acquaintance of ours. I believe you had a run in with him several years ago. His name is Paulsgrave Williams."* 

Helen felt a twinge of pain from the scar over her left eye. She leaned forward in her chair and stared intently at Mary. "What of him?" 

*"You've faced the monster yourself and looked into his eyes, seen the madness that dwells there. You of all people know what a threat he is to the world. Paulsgrave has pulled the wool over everyone's eyes. They all think he's reformed...even become a hero." *  She chuckled ruefully and shook her head. *"My comrades call me paranoid but I know better. A tiger just doesn't magically change his stripes. He's planning something. Oh yes. I can feel it. I just can't prove what it is." * 

"If you think he's so dangerous than why don't you take him out yourself and be done with it?" Helen countered. She didn't see what was so complicated about it. 

*"Would that I could,"* Mary said with a sigh. *"But I swore an oath to the Marines, one that I cannot break. My hands are tied as long as he remains a Warlord."*  She leaned forward and locked eyes with Helen. A conspiratorial twinkle materialized in her feverish gaze. *"But you aren't held back by any such oath. I can lead you to him."* 

Helen leaned back in her chair and laughed aloud. "Great. So you want me to do your dirty work for you?" Helen shook her head. "I'm not your lackey." 

*"If you do this I might be able to convince the Gorosei to pardon your crimes. Even restore your noble status. You could become a counterbalance to Lord Vergil." *

Helen scoffed at the notion. "I don't care about my nobility, or the little game of thrones they play on Mariejois. I left that life behind a long time ago. All I care about now is finding a certain swordsman and knocking him off the mountaintop for good." 

Mary crossed her arms, the disappointment etched on her face. *"If you won't take me up on my offer then you should know what happens next. You are a wanted woman and I am still a Marine after all..."* she said grimly, and began methodically removing the leather gloves from her hands.  

"Relax. I didn't say I wouldn't do it," Helen said calmly. Mary paused and blinked at Helen in surprise. Helen stood up and grabbed her sword, a devil may care smile on her face. "I don't mind a little detour before meeting old man Knoxx. I owe that son of a bitch Paulsgrave and I plan to pay him back a hundredfold."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2013)

*[The Second Great World War]​*​
[The Brink of no Return]

 “For too long our will has not been out own. Three long years have we waited in the shadows of the fat and delusional. Thinking they have tamed that which cannot be tamed, sated a lust that cannot be quenched. Today we show these fools that the greatest threat is the one that lives within.”​
In select locations all over the globe mesmerized hands reach into lock boxes or safes, a single pristine letter sitting in the otherwise void. Closing the letter, a single golden seal emblazoned with the symbol of the Gorosei. Enclosed was a single sentence that only they as the leaders of the known world could activate. The preverbal nuclear football as it was, a failsafe for the worse possible scenarios. The breaking of these seals will roll the world down the path of a second great world war that would threaten to sink the world into the abyss of another Void Era. 

_* Initiate Operation Overlord*​_
Williams discovered the operation by chance when Hawthorne raided one of Volk’s caches on Mariejois. The information detailed what the Marines were to do in an end of civilization breakdown, and the signal from the Gorosei that would tell them to open this letter. Now he was using it against the very people that he worked for, setting a trap for them as they praised his change heralding him and his Nightingale as saviors and heroes. Only Mary suspected Williams of foul play, but suspicion alone was not enough to act on, but even the actions she chooses to take now would come too late. For as she spoke with Helen the civilians that were entranced by the spell Sabrina and Gwen forced on them too took up arms and began to march to their deaths. 

[One Hour Later]

The pungent smell of death and burning ash fills the salty sea air while thick black smoke billowed to the heavens, in the distance off the cost of Kassos, largest Marine Base in the New World, the Maelstrom lay anchored basking in the orange glow of the flames that could be seen for several leagues out to sea. Each time the Marine Fort’s canons roar to life the Ravenbeard pirates exploded in a furry, fist and cutlass raised to the heavens. A dark smile slithered across Williams’ face, stooped over the railing his bloody eyes were fixed on the town as it imploded on itself.  “I believe that would be checkmate.” he muses to himself while dropping the skull of the last purebred World Noble into the turbulent sea below. The complexity of his ground work to this point was to implement a sickeningly simple plan. If you turn the Marines on the general public, then the general public would turn on the Marines. In this confusion the Marines will have little choice but turn on the Gorosei, as it is their ‘orders’ that were being followed.

The final two unwitting pawns in Williams’ plan are Khan and the Revolutionaries. And Williams wouldn’t have to lift a finger here, delusion and opportunity will push these two forces to action. The Revolutionaries will see the implosion of the government as the perfect time to strike and overthrow. Kahn was less noble in his convictions; he’d more than likely see this as the chance to stake his claim on the entire world. 

_ ‘From what I see and what I know

It's all been boring lately so I suggest we trade a question mark in for a maybe,
Time your riddles right and make a point that has no sense,
Make sure that you're smiling and the money's been well spent,
Innocence and ignorance it all goes hand in hand,
I'm not sure that I'm right but I hope you'll understand

I hope that you're still searching for the start that has no end,
And all the plastic people have now become your friends,
Before you start to drift and your soul begins to scream,
I just wanted to tell you that you're only listening to 'A Dream'_​


----------



## Eternity (Jan 26, 2013)

*Mari D. Angel*
​ 
[Viva la Revolution!]
​ 
Black leather boots, strapped to her long, furry legs. Green shorts fitted nicely around her perfectly shaped bum. Black leather jacked with matching elbow sleeves. And a pair of crimson gloves tucked around her sharpened claws. A crumbled piece of paper is tossed to the ground with detemination. A few inches higher, a chizzled neckline follows the strains of red hair up towards the head. Succulent lips, sculpted nose and eyes. Eyes like none other. Eyes that pireces the horizon.

A smile appears on her lips, which in turn transforms into a muzzle. Fangs glissning in the sun, giving of a redish hue. Pupils vibrates and morphs into slits. White fur finishing it's growth around her snout. Her massive canine ears flops in the seabreeze, making for a slight comical effect in the midst of a massive cute and badness overload.

_"Mari D. Angel?"_ A young man asks, staring in awe at the sight. 

"Daniel." she affirmed, nodding.

_"It really is you. Wha....I thought you where gone."_ the young Daniel tried to show some manners, but he couldn't stop staring with his mouth wide open. 

"Not at all, sweetie. I think the worlds needs to taste the fury of the angels once again, and Theo is just being a crybaby, so I hope you can take me." Mari grinned childishly. "Besides, those damn revolutinaries need every woman they can muster. I heard that Sendo lad didn't even know about the slave trades until a few years ago. Airhead like that has no idea how to revolutionize the world. Something like that takes a woman's touch."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2013)

*The Ravenbeard Pirates...*
Sabrina stared impassively as a sea of flame engulfed the once quaint seaside town, the explosions of distant cannon fire reflected in her amber eyes. Even from this far out she could hear the screams, borne aloft on a foul smelling wind. She wrinkled her nose and gazed at Paulsgrave. His dreams of death and destruction on a global scale had finally come to fruition, but even as the rest of the crew celebrated, she couldn't help but wonder what lay next. What would Paulsgrave do after there was nothing left to burn?  She watched as Gwen approached him and whispered something into his ear, causing the bone man to smirk. Sabrina narrowed her eyes and looked away, suddenly feeling as if the nightingale's days might be numbered.  

_Elsewhere..._
Helen rowed straight through the night, with a speed that she hoped would've made even old man Knoxx envious, casting aside any notions of sleep until the job was done. She followed the eternal pose given to her by the Admiral, tuned to the magnetic signature of the island of Kassos, last known location of the Ravenbeard Pirates. 

"I need to go faster," Helen grumbled. 

She thought about several options to speed up her progress, each one ended with her either crashing a thousand feet from the sky or drowning. Then she saw it. An answer to her prayers. The familiar white seagull flag of a Marine battleship appeared over the distant horizon. Helen looked up at the sky and mouthed a silent thank you. She changed directions and made a beeline towards the Marine ship. The watchman in the high crows nest spotted Helen quickly enough. The ship turned about and her cannons roared to life. Helen cursed aloud, pumping her arms for all they were worth, zipping between the cannonball explosions like an erratic sea snake. Plumes of white water rose all around her. Helen laughed madly as a wall of sea foam splashed over her. As she reached jumping range, Helen cast away the oars and took a running leap off the rowboat. 

She cleared the railing by a few inches and landed in a crouching position, right hand gripping the long handle of the man sized broadsword slung behind her back. Helen stared down the muzzles of nearly a hundred rifles, surrounded on all sides save for the ocean at her back. The Marines slowly closed in despite their fear. Helen prepared to draw her sword.    

*"WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?!"* roared a booming voice.  

Helen watched as an impossibly huge Marine officer pushed aside the grunts. He was the size of a man mountain, wearing a black suit and gleaming white officers coat, lit cigar clenched between unnaturally white teeth. He reminded Helen of a gorilla. *"Hold your fire assholes!"* the Marine commanded. He walked right up to Helen, casting a looming shadow over her. Helen decided to break the ice. 

"My name is Helen Swa-"
*
"I know who you are!"* he bellowed, spittle flying out of his mouth. Helen was suddenly thankful for her hat. *"You're that no good sword slinging slut!"* 

"Close enough..." Helen mumbled. 

The Marine shrugged off his coat and cracked his knuckles. *"The world may have suddenly gone to hell in a hand basket but I guess I still have time to cave your skull in."* He jabbed a meaty thumb against his barrel chest. *"The name's Vice Admiral Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Mary Mallon, Hero of the Marines, and Supreme Leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Remember it when I send you to Davy Jones himself!"  *

Helen's ears perked up at the mention of the Admiral who she had recently spoken to. "Did you say Admiral Mallon?" 

*"What of it?"* Garrick spat. *"You better not be trying to buy time or something!"* he added, waving his fists menacingly. 

"No, it's just that I couldn't help but notice you mention the world going to hell." 

Garrick nodded grimly. *"Yeah some weird fucking order suddenly came down from on high. We've got Marines out there slaughtering innocent sheep, Gorosei going batshit crazy, Emperors and the whole goddamn revolutionary army looking for war. It's the end of the fucking world!" * Suddenly Garrick grinned maniacally. *"Not that Mama Garrick's boy can't handle it and save the day..." *

Helen rolled her eyes. She couldn't help but wonder if the mammoth Marine hadn't slaughtered some "sheep" himself, but quickly cast the thought aside. She had more important matters to consider. These revelations combined with her discussion with the Admiral suddenly made sense. Only one man she knew of could've pulled it off. Helen released her grip from her sword and sauntered towards Garrick, a smirk on her face. Garrick blinked at her in confusion, unsure of how to respond. "What if I told you that I had recently spoken with a certain Admiral Mallon?" 

*"Bullshit!"* Garrick exclaimed. He cocked his right fist backwards, ready to strike. 

"And what if I told you that the man responsible for all this chaos is none other than Paulsgrave Williams..."

Garrick's eyes darkened. His right fist froze in place. *"Go on."* 

Ten minutes later they were making full speed for Kassos. Helen stood at the prow, sharpening _Heartsbane_, staring at her reflection in the highly polished crimson steel She focused on the scar over her left eye. Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 26, 2013)

Edo Phoenix - Phantom Thief
The End of Immortality - Several Months Later

===

Edo Phoenix grinned from the top of the building, the argent glow of the full moon beaming behind him and setting the scene. Tattered cape flapping in the wind, the thief held up a single gloved hand, it's white stained in crimson and, in it, the reward for years of hard, grueling efforts. He'd finally obtained it. The Grand Gem. The moonlight from behind reflected in the gleams of the gem, revealing what it really was. A hidden map, leading to the supposed location of the Fountain of Youth. Floating at the centre of the large gemstone was a glowing red sphere, representing the Earth, with a single point of light dotted at the end, marking the fountain.

His problem right now wasn't the stone, though. It wasn't even the fact that he had a wound in his left hand. 

No. It was the hoard of Snake agents below him, all with guns aimed at him. Behind them all, stood a single, lean looking man dressed in a white suit, with matching silver hair slicked back. His features were delicate and poised, but hid a seathing rage. In his hand, a single fireball idly flickered. "Hand it over, phantom thief." He said cooly. "We have you surrounded. There is not a single thing you can do to escape. Not even _you _can get out of this."

And it was true. Edo was exhausted, and there were far too many for any ordinary trick or illusion to work. However, he did have a bargaining chip. The gem. They knew if they shot him, they would risk him dropping - and breaking - the stone. All that stood between the thief and the doors of death was a single piece of glowing rock. He turned the stone around in his gloved hand. It felt cold, and light. Almost . . . underwhelming, for all the effort he put into getting it. 

"Who do you take me for, Director?" Edo replied. "You and I both know this gem is the one thing keeping you from killing me right now. Why on Earth would I relinquish it? Now, of all times?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2013)

*The New World/Kassos...*
Helen wasn't sure what to expect when they arrived. What they saw was a surreal nightmare. An entire island nation burnt to ash, Marines turning on each other and those they were sworn to protect. Beyond was the _Maelstrom_, flagship of the Ravenbeard Pirates. To call it a mere ship was a disservice. To Helen it looked more like a floating fortress made of bone. She reached out with her power of observation and sensed the monster lurking aboard the floating monstrosity, and a certain former childhood friend. Garrick loomed beside Helen against the railing, muttering curses and shaking his head.

*"I should've killed that Paulsgrave when I had the chance..."* 

Helen slung her sword behind her back and eyed the Marine dubiously. "There's a lot of regret to go around but today is the day we make amends for it."  

Garrick gave the order to concentrate all fire on the _Maelstrom_, his voice booming across the deck. Without a word, Helen sprinted towards the prow and took a running leap into the air. Garrick roared after her to wait for him. Helen had different plans. She landed nimbly atop a cannonball and rode it towards the _Maelstrom_, feeling the wind and heat buffet her face. A second before impact she leaped off the cannonball and came to a landing onto the deck of the _Maelstrom_. 

A hulking zombie with bone spikes protruding from his neck rushed her. Helen nimbly sidestepped the hideous creature, drawing her sword with liquid speed. The entire upper torso of the zombie tumbled through the air and rolled to a halt before the feet of Paulsgrave Williams himself, Helen's sword back in its sheath as if never even drawn. She calmly stalked towards the bone man. Those with lesser will among Paulsgrave's crew collapsed like flies around her, each one foaming at the mouth. Helen removed her conical hat, letting her golden hair fall freely about her shoulders. She locked eyes with Paulsgrave. Just looking at his face made the scar over her left eye burn as if being raked by a hot poker. Paulsgrave laughed with amusement and kicked the zombies torso away. Helen remained calm, her emotional core balanced. She would call upon the anger within her only when needed. She drew _Heartsbane_ from her back. Orange flames rippled up and down the crimson blade. "It's been a long time Paulsgrave Williams. I want to thank you for making me the warrior I am today." 

Helen smiled. "Let's find out who gets to live to see another day..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 26, 2013)

*[The Second Great World War]​*​
[Retribution]​
The orange flames that rippled down the length of the massive blade reflect in the dull red of Williams’ eyes, the amused look still hanging across his pale features.  “Pretty” is mused while he pulled a large cigar to his mouth.  “Care to give me a light?” is asked while pushing dreads from his face. Helen was quick to act, if Williams wasn’t going to take this seriously. Then she most certainly would. The speed of the exchange was far quicker than most on the ship could perceive and in what seemed like an instant Helen had struck. That placid grin fades slowly from Williams’ mug his eyes angrily narrowing on the cigar as the forward half hit the ashen deck of the ship and rolled away. The big man largely ignored Heartsbane despite the fact it was attempting to bite through his collarbone.  “I see you’re still as impulsive as ever Ms. Swann.” is remarked as the remainder of the cigar is spat out.

As it rolled to be reunited with its brother Helen’s sharp eyes catch flakes of bone dust from under Paulsgrave’s leather coat. She quickly makes distance between her and he avoiding a clawed backhand, the memories of why this man is such a monster refreshed in the back of her mind.   “I knew it’d been a waste if you died back there. Guess it’s a good thing I allowed that old man to live.” is stated with an air of arrogance.  “I’ll pull that pretty little skeleton from you bone by bone, then when you beg for death.” is bitten as two large hooked swords are formed.  “I’ll deny you.” it was Williams’ turn to make a move the large hooked weapons lashing in circles from their chains as the large man spun into his blinding attack. Williams’ reckless abandon proved damaging for those of his crew that were too stupid to have moved away from the battle.

Several of the Pirates hit the ground as Williams’ hooked weapons splintered the deck of his ship, something that even the canon fire couldn’t match. But Helen they couldn’t touch as she danced through the volley of attacks with the all the beauty of a swan. When an opening finally presented itself Helen strikes, the flare of Heartsbane shattering a length of the bone chain, the hooked weapon tumbles uncontrollably end over in before it turned Lupe into a pincushion, as he stalked for an opening, pinning him to the far wall of the ship. The zomified mutt man howls in frustration as Williams capitalized on Helen’s attack. The bite of the jagged hook bears down on the swordswoman, the echo of steel rings out as Helen brings Heartsbane forth. 

The jagged teeth of the hook locks the massive broadsword in place and Williams’ forces his weight down on her attempting to push her own flaming weapon back on her,  “Tell me girl, what hurts worse? That scar I gave you or the fact that your friend chose me over you?” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2013)

_*The New World/The Devil's Last Stand...*_
Orange tongues of flame flickered barely an inch from Helen's face, the heat causing beads of sweat to roll down her forehead. Her arms trembled against the overwhelming pressure being applied by Paulsgrave. Helen smiled, even as the fiery crimson steel blade bore down on her. To face an opponent physically stronger than herself would be the ultimate test before facing old man Knoxx. 

Her arms flared with added muscle, the technique of Life Return taught to her by the Samurai of Wano, giving her a temporary boost of strength. Inch by inch she pushed Paulsgrave back with gritted teeth. Helen grinned at him, a devil may care light reflected in her seafoam green eyes. "Something tells me you've misjudged Sabrina. Besides I have a new friend now...she's a bit of a bitch. " Helen nodded at _Heartsbane_ and screamed aloud in rage. The orange flames exploded in a red fireball, engulfing them both. Paulsgrave staggered backwards, the flames lapping at his face. Helen dashed out of the flames, her crimson cloak ablaze. She spun about quickly, casting off the flaming cloak and flinging it at Paulsgrave's face, blocking his line of sight with her. Paulsgrave tore the flaming cloak to ribbons with a swipe of his bone hook. He scanned the deck, Helen was gone. He didn't need the power of observation to locate the swordswoman, however.  

A feral cry rang out from above. Helen descended like a rocket, _Heartsbane_ held high over her head. The crimson sword left a contrail of spiraling flame in the sky as she brought it forth.   She wasn't aiming for Paulsgrave this time. "Let's see if the captain will go down with the ship!" Helen cried, stabbing downward into the deck of the _Maelstrom_.  

*"FALCON BOMB!"*

An explosive cutting wave shot through the center of the ship like an arrow, splitting the upper deck of the _Maelstrom_ in two. Helen landed atop the prow, keeping perfect balance as the deck crumbled around her and Paulsgrave's minions slid downward uncontrollably into a dark abyss. One man stood perfectly still however, Paulsgrave, grinning savagely at her.  

_Aboard the Dark Justice..._
Garrick cast aside his coat and blazer, unbuttoning his shirt and rolling up his sleeves to reveal chiseled cannon like arms. No fucking way was he going to let that sword bitch get all the glory. As he prepared to board the _Maelstrom_, suddenly a black shadow materialized atop the railing, taking the form of none other than Sabrina Allgood, Paulsgrave's little whore.

Garrick's hands wrapped around her throat in a flash, snapping her neck like a wishbone. Sabrina's laugh echoed behind him. Garrick glanced over his shoulder and did a double take at Sabrina, standing calmly over the opposite side railing, her arms crossed and a coy smile on her face. She massaged her neck. "My oh my. Is that any way to treat a lady?" 

Garrick turned back towards the creature in his grip and frowned as it morphed into Sabrina's shadow. Sabrina's doppelganger mimed choking to death and giggled. Garrick ripped the shadow in two and flung the pieces aside. Without missing a beat the shadow reformed and returned to Sabrina's side. Garrick turned about and stomped towards her, bad intentions written on his face. Sabrina shook her head. "I'm looking for a change in scenery hon," she said. "Mind hearing me out?" 

Suddenly an explosive shockwave split the deck of the _Maelstrom_ in two. Garrick stopped short, gazing from the sinking pirate ship to Sabrina. *"What the fuck are you talking about? You've got three seconds before I snap your neck. This time for keeps."* 

Sabrina yawned. "I'm insane. That goes without saying...but Paulsgrave, well he's crazy, crazy. The kind of crazy that gives my crazy a bad name. He wants to burn the entire world and everyone in it, but who wants to be the ruler of nothing but ash and bone?" She skipped along the railing. "I mean I got what I wanted out of the deal of course. All the nobles are gone, I'm rich as hell, drop dead gorgeous. But once the world has ended, what's in it for me? What Do _I_ get other then a knife in the back?"  She mimed Paulsgrave's gravelly voice and facial expression. Her shadow took on the form of the bone man and perfectly mimicked his movements. *"You have become irrelevant to me my Nightingale..."* Sabrina shook her head and spat on the deck in disgust. "Fuck that!" 

*"THREE!"* Garrick bellowed. 

"In case you're too stupid to figure it out, I'm offering you my services in taking out Paulsgrave!!" Sabrina screamed out as Garrick rushed her. His fist froze an inch in front of her face. Sabrina rolled her eyes and gently moved his ham hock sized fist to the side. "Good. You do have a brain." 

Garrick gnashed his teeth together. It took all his willpower not to cave her skull in.  *"So you've finally realized the kind of devil you unleashed upon the world and now you're scared that he'll turn on you. How pathetic!"* 

Sabrina shrugged. "I'm a survivor hon. That's why I've made it this far." She winked at Garrick. "So let's make a deal." 

*"What do you want? Immunity? Warlord Status?"*

Sabrina shook her head and sighed. "I was thinking of something grander. I'd like to be a queen..." She giggled dreamily. "Or maybe an Empress."


----------



## Eternity (Jan 27, 2013)

*Gwen Eames*

Black locks of hair waving in the eerie atmosphere around the _Maelstrom_. The blood puppeteer they called her. She grinned awry at the mention of the name by a marine in Garricks troop of merry men. Her head tilted towards the mad Pulsegrave himself, and then back to Garrick and Sabrina. Her crooked smile and bloodshot eyes testifying the dread she had been through in the company of the devil. 

"Mind if I join in?" Gwen approached Sabrina’s flank, keeping her strongest puppets between herself and the crazed Nightingale. "That is, if you would want to keep my marine puppets from slaughtering any more of the pigs you are sworn to protect." she said haughtily.

Without any warning, she scribbled a note, and a man behind Garrick cut his own throat, collapsing to the ground and gargling in his own blood for a few seconds before he died. “I have to admit that I fail to take what I wanted from you, but I can assure you that I have more than just him in the palm of my hand.” She finished with a glance towards some of the other marines behind him. "Unlike sweet aunty Nightingale here, I am not in the mood for any of your brutish remarks, so keep your tongue to yourself. I want warlord status and freedom to live as I want in Mariejois."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 29, 2013)

*[The Second Great World War]​*​
[Retribution II]​
 “Go down with my ship?” as the statement rolled off his tongue it seemed to strike the bone man funny as a bellowing laugh followed while the aft portion of the ship shifted downward. Pulling his hand from his face Williams allowed his blood red eyes fall back onto the swordswoman.  “So, the little bird wants to play in the valley of the damned does she?’ is asked as he held out his weapon arm, the length of bone chain that tethered his weapon in place suddenly relinquished its hold and bone met bone with a solemn tap.  “I hope you’re ready to play for keeps Helen, ‘cause monsters reside here.” tossing the weapon away he then moves to discarding the sleeveless coat he wore. His body was as pasty as his arms, thanks to the added calcium, but not a scar or scratch covered him. Even the New World seemed as if it couldn’t harm the monster.

A testament to his vile Devil Fruit,  “Revel…” is lowly growled as his entire body pulsed, bone hardening and muscles bulged with added mass. And even as Williams seemingly doubled over in pain diamond shaped bone started to push its way through his skin. Doomsday has again come to the Maelstrom. But this time it was for a purpose and a howl is loosed that seemed to shake the sea as the demon’s hair glistened a boney white. When the transformation was done a true monster stood where a mere man was moments ago. Armor like bone protected vital areas like the cage like structures that grew over his eyes, or the large diamond plate that covered his heart. Most disturbingly effected though was the three foot spikes that shot up pass his shoulders, protecting him from being beheaded. 

The shark like teeth that covered his lips shifted into a smile while he crossed his arms over his chest, and then from the tops of his forearms four and a half foot long blades slide. Helen was only given an instant to take it in. The ship itself seemed to help its twisted Captain as it lurched with him as he made his move. Helen was quick to discover that it wasn’t just the man’s appearance that changed, his capabilities did as well. The portion of the deck she stood explodes into a fine mist of powdered bone as the cackling lunatic followed her across the sinking monstrosity all the while his bladed arms just missing her. He was relentless in his pursuit, his blades always nicking at her not giving the chance to counter or make a move. But when it seemed that she would be forced to stay on the defensive, it happened. 

Williams overexerted himself, his reached far exceeding his grasp and all it took was the extra few moments for the monster to recover that Helen was able to make her move. Dark viscous blood splatters across the white deck, casting a vile sheen as Helen turned back to Williams, but the madman merely cackled at the damage done. Turning around Helen could see why, a line of teeth like bone had stitched its way up the cut Helen had delivered, back at Marine Headquarters the piss ants that studied Williams’ physiology called this adaptive defenses, that his body learned as it was damaged and added more protection as it was needed. * “What’s the matter girl? Did your new friend not tell you what she was getting you into? Marrow Garden!”* as he shouted the deck under his feet pulsed and  small spine of bone fired away from him changing the deck itself. 

Helen’s senses went crazy, it was as if Williams himself was the ship now as it tried to ensnare or stab her. His attempts to divide her attention were taxing; he was effectively abusing his home field advantage. Williams charges in pulling both his blades to the side, he was going to attempt to end this in one final attack, but Helen hadn’t come all this way. Gained all this strength to just die here in the middle of nowhere, she still had a date with Knoxx. 

* ‘Phoenix SONG!’*​ 

Bone is severed as it tried to hold Helen in place, and as in that broken hall on Mariejois. Helen’s strike is true, her blade meeting Williams along his midsection. But attempting to cut the man was like nothing she’d experienced up until now his body seemed to shrug her blow off, but not before sending him spiraling into his deck. Williams rebounded and careened into the railing of the doomed ship, it however couldn’t support such a force and it shatters sending the monster overboard.

Precious moments passed, could it be over this anticlimactically? The seas simply taking another fruit user who dared sail it? No, Helen’s Observation cried in alarm as the deck fired up toward her, she narrowly avoids the blood covered blade, but the heat that seemed to radiate off it made her skin tingle. She cautiously scanned the deck while backing away. * “You seemed surprised.”* Williams voice seemed to echo from everywhere and nowhere at the same time and Helen didn’t know how that was possible until he seemed to melt up from the deck itself. Dark red blood dripped from every spike that jutted from his form and it stunk of death. * “Our mutual friend gave me this gift, and it can kill in seconds. Let’s see if that Swann blood offers anymore of a defense than just Noble Blood.”* is cackled as he slipped back into the bone of the deck. ~


----------



## kluang (Jan 29, 2013)

*Orga*

He grabs a cloak and cover the doctor with it as they enter the busy lane of the market hoping to lost themselves. He peek at the roof and saw Tony still following them, his eyes track their movement perfectly even in this crowded area.

He whisper to the professor, "Get to Pier 6 and find a ship by the name Alaq." and he handed her a white checker piece. Orga turns around and jumps towards with such speed that the archer have use Soru to avoid Orga's attack and landed two building away from Orga.

"Rokushiki."

"You know this, I'm impress." says Tony and he pulls out an arrow and and place it on his bow.

" Shingan Arrow." and he lets the arrow flies towards Orga. "Fishman Karate:The Proud Tuna Repents." and Orga casually deflects Tony's arrow. "I took out a CP9 two years ago, this level of attack is sad." and in seconds Orga face is inches from Tony. "I'm beyond your league, human. Fishman Karate: Salmon Crossing Great Rivers!!!" and Orga punch Tony in the face, and the archer can he feel his blood vibrating adding the massive damage he receive. Orga sends Tony flying and crush into several building and the assassin is knock unconscious. Orga turns around heads towards the pier.

Several hours later

Both Orga and Prof. Ying are safely on board the ship. The Prof is in her room and Orga is meditating on the deck. Soon the professor steps on deck and whistling of the crew fills the air. She is a beauty after all.

"I'm surprise you can meditate on board a rocking ship."

Orga ignores the professor and soon his mind wanders and he sees glimpse of a burning island, the laugh of a madman, and seabed of the New World is made of skulls.

Orga slowly opens his eyes and cold sweat runs from his brow. 

One word comes out from his lips.

"Death."


----------

